# The Original Old Farts Club



## yooper420 (Aug 26, 2020)

Boys and girls, men and women, old and not so old, this is the place to see and be seen. All are welcome as we start anew.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Let me the first to say howdy old farts and thank you Yooper.


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2020)

what's wrong with the existing old farts thread...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

It was stolen from Yooper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Burn it down and rebuild
Sun Tzu


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 26, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Burn it down and rebuild
> Sun Tzu



Rebuild it better then ever.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm here!   I found you guys, were you already trying to hide from me?   Lol, jk jk

You'll find I joke all the time I can!   Life is too precious not to have fun!

Looks like this is my new home too!

See ya HP!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Welcome Grammy


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks!  I've been here a bit but now I'm really home.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Thanks!  I've been here a bit but now I'm really home.


Hi ya Grmma
You are a Hoot ,  now question
The coop for chickens is that a wire floor underneath I see, and is it going to be wrapped up on the outside to stop any verm from digging under?
Nice Design and will stop the foxes and yotes


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 26, 2020)

With Cannagrammy aboard, now Woods Rat can stop complaining about being the only member of the fairer sex on here.


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2020)

Morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Im sure glad Yooper came back to the Passion.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 26, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Internet was out this morning until a half an hour ago. Ggrrr! Playing catch up now. Tree trimmers coming today to give our oaks a hurricane trim...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Morning Drift. Stay safe brother.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Hi ya Grmma
> You are a Hoot ,  now question
> The coop for chickens is that a wire floor underneath I see, and is it going to be wrapped up on the outside to stop any verm from digging under?
> Nice Design and will stop the foxes and yotes



Thanks!

Yeah, it's hardware mesh and you got the idea.  We have lots of things that need keeping out, including rattle snakes.  That shit is expensive!


----------



## giggy (Aug 26, 2020)

damn just snapped that bubbletrouble was weedhopper. you old fart why didn't you tell me? been wondering where you was. good to see a new beginning, so morning old farts. i'd like to see yard dog and kraven back too.


----------



## giggy (Aug 26, 2020)

anybody ever hear anything from muggles?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 26, 2020)

Jeez.  Pore ole Unca... I got losted and just now got around to reading a teenyweeny note about closing the ofc to open this one.

I was just about to give *Big* some advice about his rooster.

What I useta do was put the rooster's head in a vise, and file the beak down.  Always fixed it perfectly.

But the downside is that the roosters never survived after I opened up the vise.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeez.  Pore ole Unca... I got losted and just now got around to reading a teenyweeny note about closing the ofc to open this one.
> 
> I was just about to give *Big* some advice about his rooster.
> 
> ...


We use to scare all the lil gals when we chopped the heads and let them fly
Sick bastaardo


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

giggy said:


> damn just snapped that bubbletrouble was weedhopper. you old fart why didn't you tell me? been wondering where you was. good to see a new beginning, so morning old farts. i'd like to see yard dog and kraven back too.


Sorry brother i was trying to right a wrong. Now thats done its time to get the Passion back to its roots.
And yeah we need to find some of the others that got run off with the Politics and crap. Ive got a few forums i will be visiting to see who i can find. Everybody else needs to do the same.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Chickens Lives Matter.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Chickens Lives Matter.


For what, about 16 weeks or so?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 26, 2020)

We had a hen that lasted two days without a head.

Oh... dear... Roster, you have triggered 70+ year-old memories.

My Aunt DeeTee considered herself to be a pretty good shot with the old Winchester .22 kid-sized rifle.  BTW:  I still have that rifle.  My Daddy bought it for $2 in 1910.

Aunt DeeTee said to me:  "See that rooster?  I'm gonna make him jump by splashing dirt on him between his legs."

  She aimed, fired, and the prized rooster dropped flat dead -- shot through.

I got in trouble with the geese.  I saw one of the geese eat a small piece of raw bacon.  Within three minutes, the bacon was pooped out.

Bright bulb emoji here.  I had a great idea.  I took a chunk of the bacon, and tied a piece of string to it.  Fed the bacon to the goose, and when it came out, I grabbed another goose.

After a while, I had five geese strung beak-to-bum honking around like a parade, with me holding the clean end of the string.

One goose was named Aunt Rody.  It is in my novel, *The Cadet*.  When Grandma began plucking Aunt Rody's soft down out, the goose would burble happily and snuggle on Grandma's lap.  The tufts came loose very easily.

What was funny was that when Grandma had plucked all the loose down from Aunt Rody's tummy... she'd shoo the goose down onto the porch.

...And Aunt Rody would jump back up on her lap wanting more plucking.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hey all you carnivores , easy of the birds


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2020)

To funny, big has been out in the sticks so long away from humans that his best friend is a rooster with a bad beak.  Gives mans best friend a foul name.....


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2020)

mornin you old goats...today is gonna be spent on the tractor, got lossa holes to punch...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Long haired old chicken man. Not sure i would trust you with the hens.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 26, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I got in trouble with the geese.  I saw one of the geese eat a small piece of raw bacon.  Within three minutes, the bacon was pooped out.
> 
> Bright bulb emoji here.  I had a great idea.  I took a chunk of the bacon, and tied a piece of string to it.  Fed the bacon to the goose, and when it came out, I grabbed another goose.
> 
> After a while, I had five geese strung beak-to-bum honking around like a parade, with me holding the clean end of the string.


OK, Walt. You've got to pull on my other leg because you've got me walking in circles.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2020)

Now I KNOW I've died and gone to nirvana. The original OFC before it got sidetracked by nair-do-wells, back in action. This is the way it started, and thank the powers that be for getting us back there.

GROUP HUG!


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2020)

Sounds like a wild goose chase to me....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Well i mowed my yard. Got the grandkids coming over. There Dads at work and their Mom goes to work at 11:30. We are going to be daycare. My beautiful Granddaughter is going to be 10 on the 27th. My grandson is a little over a yr old.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 26, 2020)

I haven't mowed my compound in 8 years .. and it feels good

Spock says ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 26, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> OK, Walt. You've got to pull on my other leg because you've got me walking in circles.



Farm life in the '40s was like nothing at all today.  Here's one that had me as the patsy when I was 8 years old:

There was an apple tree on the "house side" of a barbed wire fence.  Moos _love_ apples. They were on the other side of the fence. So I'd wander over to the apple tree and pick a few apples to throw at the cows.

It was like throwing candy to kids. Even if I reared back and thumped a cow amidships with an apple, the moo would just spin to gobble it up.

OOOH-Kay.  Stage is set.

Here goes Himself, over to the fence one day with rifle in hand.  I had spotted a woodchuck on the far side of the field and it was my job to shoot them and cover up the holes.  Moos are beyond stooopid, and will step right in a hole and break a leg.  Bad ju-ju.

I was easing slowly across the field, sneaking up to where I could get a good shot.

Something... suddenly didn't feel right. I turned around and

*YIIKES!*

Here came the whole fargin herd of cows, runnin' flat out and not ten feet from me before I saw them, all of them trying to get to me first!!

...for some apples!

Well, it took two seconds (that's a long dang time under the circumstances!) for me to realize the situation... and terror turned to hilarity.

All the moos came skidding to a stop all around me like 1200-pound puppies.

The hunt was off, and I went back across the field with my entourage, climbed over the fence and nailed dam' near every one of them with apples.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

OH my goodness!!!  I can't stop imagining that!   Thank you so much for sharing that story!   

I reacted with a laugh but I also want to react with a love!!!!

Seriously, thank you!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Gotta watch Unca,,he is full of s....tories.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

Well, whatever they may be, if I'm this entertained in his presence, I'm so happy to be here!


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 26, 2020)

I ever tellya of the time Herself and Your Humble Obd'nt &tc were... well, you know.

But... Disaster! The hook pulled out of the ceiling, the swing broke, ice went everywhere, the watermelon fell into the...

...Oh.  Wait... 

Disregard the above.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh, so much fun this is gonna be!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Well I got the job of milking the prize bull
Thank the Lord we had a good crash cage


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

On top of that sticking my arm up the cow rear to feel for a calf

Then Dad said you know we have gloves for that right


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 26, 2020)

In my younger days I spoke Mandarin.  This is because I went to the Bu Hau Dyan Bau Monastery.

There, I learned --

*The Secret Of Unendurable Pleasure Indefinitely Prolonged*

And: 

A.   *The 112 Ways Of Making Love* (although the only difference between #78 and #79 is that the latter has fingers crossed.)

B. * The 14 Ways Of Making Love Known Only To The Emperor*

C. * The 9 Ways Of Making Love Not Even Known To The Emperor




Just sayin'...*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

_*When you can take the pebbles from my hand , it will be time for you to leave*_


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> On top of that sticking my arm up the cow rear to feel for a calf
> 
> Then Dad said you know we have gloves for that right



Ohhhhh my goodness, I'm really gonna love it here between you and @Unca Walt !!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> In my younger days I spoke Mandarin.  This is because I went to the Bu Hau Dyan Bau Monastery.
> 
> There, I learned --
> 
> ...


I have heard that is one of the hardest languages to master , is that true?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

Is it true it's hard or that he spoke it?   Lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Ohhhhh my goodness, I'm really gonna love it here between you and @Unca Walt !!!


I heard Walt use to take a chicken out back behind the barn for hrs
You could see in the chickens eyes afterwards it must have been horrorific


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Sorry Walt but your a fun guy
I am sure I opened a can of worms now.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes, you did!   Lol

Walt IS a fun guy!

EDITED to say that I don't personally know how fun he is, lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Yes, you did!   Lol
> 
> Walt IS a fun guy!
> 
> EDITED to say that I don't personally know how fun he is, lol


Heck I just met him 2 days ago
But I did see a pic of him and something moved  LOL


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Heck I just met him 2 days ago
> But I did see a pic of him LOL


I did too!  Nice looking guy!   I read his hawg stories, but hadn't finished the last one yet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

I want to cut my feet off
Anyone suffer from nerve foot pain have relief ideas
Open to all new ideas
Except Walts LOL
He will have me walking across red hot coals now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Canna cream use to work but now the burn is bad and back


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

Smoooookeeeeee weed!

Seriously,  I'm so sorry to hear you suffering of nerve pain.   I hate that fire burn and I can't get anything to help either. 

Hope others have ideas for both of us.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 26, 2020)

Grasshopper is roosterthecog




.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

Where in the world did you find that?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

I do have a Sister that is High preistist at her congregation and she plays the sound healing bowls


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2020)

Afternoon.  You people smoke to much sativa during the day.  

My vacuum cleaner just cheit the bed.  Should I take it in for repair $100 or get a new one for probably $250......

Repair guy just left.  My ice maker needed replacing.....nothing lasts anymore.  

I always have some kind of fix it guy here.  If it isn't one thing it's another.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> Afternoon.  You people smoke to much sativa during the day.
> 
> My vacuum cleaner just cheit the bed.  Should I take it in for repair $100 or get a new one for probably $250......
> 
> ...


What brand?
If it s a good one and an easy fix , fix it.
I would toss it if it not a brand name older than 10 yrs 
But I can fix anything and parts are cheap on Ebay


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> Afternoon.  You people smoke to much sativa during the day.
> 
> My vacuum cleaner just cheit the bed.  Should I take it in for repair $100 or get a new one for probably $250......
> 
> ...


Could be anything, brushes could have worn and no work motor issue
No sucky likey a clog in hose or lek in part cause a no vac issue


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2020)

Electrical problem.  By the way my biggest fear at Christmas......some assembly required.......

It is a hoover made in America by Americans.  Will see what the estimate is before I decide.  Ain't buying anything from China.  

Didn't get any trimming done.  Still needs another day for a good dry trim.  Now I have double work tomorrow. Dry trim and cutting and hanging the next one.  Sure wanted to atleast get started today but I hate doing a dry trim on a plant that isn't dry enough.  Trimming wilty pot is a pain.  I like it when the sugar leaves break off when you touch it with scissors.  

Guess I will take a shower and call it a day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Take a shower sock puppet.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 26, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I have heard that is one of the hardest languages to master , is that true?



It is.  Like English, it has umpteen meanings for the same word.

Ma ma ma ma ma?  <- I can't put the tonals on but that could be translated as "Does your mother swear at a horse?"

English has the "oo" sound.

Mandarin has ths "shr" sound.


Two threw through the Sioux bleu cheese, turned blue, ooh, it was unUsUal, the view we said eww in the slough of you know who.

Chinese person hears that above and thinks:  "Is that the only sound they know how to make?"

shr can mean 10.  It can mean time. It can mean story. It can mean "is".

The part you will have trouble believing:  It is impossible to say "yes" or "no" in Mandarin.  There is no word for "he" or "she".

But when we point that out, they can answer:  "We have gege (guh-guh), didi, <-- Older brother, younger brother.  Same jeijei = Younger sister syssye = older sister.  Not possible to say in English as a word... only as a construction.

There are sounds that are nearly impossible to make if you did not grow up speaking Mandarin.  The number 4 -- it is "sz"

We just cannot say it right.  And Chinese have a heck of a time with the "L" sound.

Bill Elam and Himself were over there at one time, and the guy that was fitting us for suits called us "Beer" and "Wort".  Closest he could get.  We took those names with us.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 26, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Is it true it's hard or that he spoke it?   Lol


Both.

Mandarin is great for insults:

"Ni fumu meiyou jyewhun."  <-- Nee foomoo may-you jehhwun

Your parents never married.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Well, whatever they may be, if I'm this entertained in his presence, I'm so happy to be here!


We are very happy that you are here Grammy.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 26, 2020)

Enjoy your evening Kind Tokerzzz. My couch and bong are calling my name .....


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 26, 2020)

Holy Cow we got a new Home. Last time I saw Kravens and Bud Light was on IG. That's been 2 yr since I went there.  I to would like to catch up with them and a few others.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah i miss those guys.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> Electrical problem.  By the way my biggest fear at Christmas......some assembly required.......
> 
> It is a hoover made in America by Americans.  Will see what the estimate is before I decide.  Ain't buying anything from China.
> 
> ...


Oh YES always buy American, it is what I do too....
Funny the 1st vacumm I ever took apart to fix was an Older Kirby I was 12 and I remember getting an azz whipping because it took me a few trys to fix it.
New fan blade and a few hrs and it lasted for another 29yrs
Not that Kirby coud have lived as long as all of us.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

Lol, I still own my first Kirby


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Lol, I still own my first Kirby


Did yours come with all the attachments?
I remember ours had a Big Box of all kinds of cool things
Knife sharpner, drill (like Dremel) and even a vibrator cone piece.
Floor polisher, sanding disc, etc
I kid you not, It was called butler in a box


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Lol, I still own my first Kirby


can I borrow it???


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

I see ghost from the past.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

I use to sale Kirbys when i was young.


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2020)

When I first left home my mother gave me one of those blue bullet shaped vacums....I still use it to vacuum my truck.  That was about 50 years ago.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Do you remember Rainbow vacuum cleaners. My Mom had one. You put water in it. It was pretty cool.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

I remember a dust pan and my hand


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

I think I found an old cold war relic , maybe a russian nerve gas capsule


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 26, 2020)

Nope it is a CK5656  Double Tetrode Rf Tube   Could be wrong. But that what the Number say any way.



RosterTheCog said:


> I think I found an old cold war relic , maybe a russian nerve gas capsule
> View attachment 263828


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Night people
Prayers to our southern members in the Gulf area


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 26, 2020)

I am still looking for a replacement 1 giga watt Flux capacitor for my time machine. Got one of those.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> I am still looking for a replacement 1 giga watt Flux capacitor for my time machine. Got one of those.


Your in Luck
I found one at a yard sale last yr
Needs a little plutonium to kick start it


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 26, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Your in Luck
> I found one at a yard sale last yr
> Needs a little plutonium to kick start it
> View attachment 263829



Send Paypal info to [email protected] 
Your Awesome. Been looking for Years.


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2020)

hmmm, is that why it's called dope...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 26, 2020)

I saw a Kirby attachment big buyer catalogue back in the 60s due to a family member and they used to have both male or female sex attachment tools , .. 

We still have a Rainbow, but use sumtin' else that stands up .


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Kirby use to have a drill attachment.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 26, 2020)

Evening everyone


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

What up Steve.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

I did get my big bag of attachments with my Kirby,  and yes, @putembk, anytime!  I warn you, it's heavy! 

BTW, I have the newer one too!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi Steve!   How are you?   I'm in mountain time, what time zone are you in?


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 27, 2020)

Good morning Old Farts. Wake it and bake it.......


----------



## burnie (Aug 27, 2020)

Mornin` Rudie....you too boo if you`re still up . Night all !!
peace


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 27, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry Yooper,,no worries. Water off a ducks back. He wont be back on your thread. Said he was moving on.


Missed who and what was said.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 27, 2020)

Good morning old farts and those not so old. Hope all are well and enjoy the day ahead. Peace to all.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 27, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! It's fishing day! BBLater...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Morning
Man no more Sativa strains for me


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Morning
> Man no more Sativa strains for me


Mail 'em to me.

I'm easy -- my wife says I am a pullover.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

You think I talk a lot here, you should hear me in person LOL
I bet Boo would fall head over heels for me


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Morning
> Man no more Sativa strains for me


No more sativa strains ? Me, myself and I love sativa strains and will gladly take them off your hands bro.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Morning OFC. Hope everyone has a great day.
Now its ️ time.


----------



## giggy (Aug 27, 2020)

morning ofc, hope everyone has a great day.
now it's dr pepper time. lol

hopper so glad your here now i got someone to mess with, i'll send my clown buddy over for a visit..


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Hi Steve!   How are you?   I'm in mountain time, what time zone are you in?


Central Time zone. . Looks like where I am we dodged both of these storms with very little rain and wind. We are expecting some rain today but who knows anymore?


----------



## giggy (Aug 27, 2020)

glad to hear that steve, looks like rain for the next couple days for us.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 27, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> Send Paypal info to [email protected]
> Your Awesome. Been looking for Years.


When you get it fixed, could you take me back to 1978? I'd like to get something back that I'd give away again.


----------



## giggy (Aug 27, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> I am still looking for a replacement 1 giga watt Flux capacitor for my time machine. Got one of those.


here you go woodhippy


			https://www.oreillyauto.com/flux-500.html


----------



## yarddog (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey folks    good to see some older names still kicking.     not growing now, and probably won't for a while yet.    We moved back with my folks while I sell my house.   have a nice piece of property under contract to buy as soon as my other house sells.  comes with a 4 year old tractor with associated equipment a pond a beautiful house sitting on 15 acres .   house is 2000 feet from the road so no more people bugging me.      Mrs dog is 14 weeks along with a baby yarddog 
really enjoying life atm


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

OMG its Yarddog. Man its good to see you brother. Great to have you back on the Passion. Hope you hang with us bro.
Congratulations on the baby. Your going to be a proud papa.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yarddog, WOW, will wonders never cease. Welcome to OOFC on the Passion. Great to hear from you again, ya long lost bro. Don't be a stranger. Congrats on the soon to be new addition, proud papa to be.


----------



## giggy (Aug 27, 2020)

yarddog said:


> Hey folks    good to see some older names still kicking.     not growing now, and probably won't for a while yet.    We moved back with my folks while I sell my house.   have a nice piece of property under contract to buy as soon as my other house sells.  comes with a 4 year old tractor with associated equipment a pond a beautiful house sitting on 15 acres .   house is 2000 feet from the road so no more people bugging me.      Mrs dog is 14 weeks along with a baby yarddog
> really enjoying life atm


yd i was gonna call you this evening and let you know, but you done found out. good to see you bro. congrats bro, gonna be a little yd or yd'ett either way congrats.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 27, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> No more sativa strains ? Me, myself and I love sativa strains and will gladly take them off your hands bro.


Knock it off.  I wuz firstie.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 27, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> When you get it fixed, could you take me back to 1978? I'd like to get something back that I'd give away again.



Heck, I have a whole DeLorean for sale.

Only used from time to time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> When you get it fixed, could you take me back to 1978? I'd like to get something back that I'd give away again.


I may be on to something


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I may be on to something


My darling Scottish Witch laughed out loud when she saw that.  DEMANDED I send her a copy so she can show it to her lady-crowd.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 27, 2020)

giggy said:


> here you go woodhippy
> 
> 
> https://www.oreillyauto.com/flux-500.html


 Giggy you rock. That was awesome. 
Yarddog I knew there was some others we were missing. Welcome back Bro.  Congrats on the Little one in the oven. 
Woodsrat You bet I will. Do anything for a Bro or Sister. 



Unca Walt said:


> Heck, I have a whole DeLorean for sale.
> 
> Only used from time to time.


 My wife would Kill Me.  If I buy another vehicle.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 27, 2020)

Have a great night Old Farts, I'm off to watch golf and feed my head.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Im going to play some golf on my phone. Its called Golf Rival. Haven't played real golf in 10 yrs or more. Got a nice set of Clubs setting in the closet.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Im going to play some golf on my phone. Its called Golf Rival. Haven't played real golf in 10 yrs or more. Got a nice set of Clubs setting in the closet.



fore!
i play WGT golf online , helps me relax my mind

i need to get back to the course more often


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night Old Farts, I'm off to watch golf and feed my head.



and remember what the door mouse said


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 27, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> When you get it fixed, could you take me back to 1978? I'd like to get something back that I'd give away again.



Hey Pute Guess what Woody's Getting.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2020)

Older and uglier?


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 27, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Older and uglier?



I thought I told you to leave my toothbrush alone and Quit Peeping through my windows.  OK he is right though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah that ∆∆∆∆


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 27, 2020)

Evening folks hope y'all hadi a good day. Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 27, 2020)

Well, well, well. Things really are looking up around here. The Original OFC, aka Curmudgeonland. I love it.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 28, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. Good morning brother Boo. It's fryday .....


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...how was the ice cream last night...


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 28, 2020)

Good morning my old fart brethren, what's in store for today ? It's Fryday, it's coffee drinkin' time and it's "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n passin' time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

2nd cup here
Morning Yoop


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Morning old farts. Coffee time.


----------



## giggy (Aug 28, 2020)

morning ofc happy fry-day


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2020)

Good morning all you Cool Cats

had to take the shade cloth off , these ecsd x ogers stretched like wilt chamberlain


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 28, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! We had a nice boat ride yesterday.   Fishing not so much. The high lite of the and was an undersized trout. Pic of it to follow. 
Todays plans are up potting Maters & watering outdoor plants. One more indoor about 1/2 way done And I'm going to tear down & CLEAN veg & flower area. Before I get a new 3X3 of 4X4 foot Gorilla tent...


----------



## muggles (Aug 28, 2020)

Mornin to all you Old Farts.  Making this hunting season's bubblehash.  Nothing like a fresh batch although I think it gets better with age.  Just nice having the stash.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2020)

Morning.  Another full day of trimming!  Coffee first.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2020)

Muggles , good to see you are still out there. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2020)

muggles said:


> Mornin to all you Old Farts.  Making this hunting season's bubblehash.  Nothing like a fresh batch although I think it gets better with age.  Just nice having the stash.



Help out an ole virgin:  Whut is "bubblehash"?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Bubble hash is a cannabis concentrate comprising countless trichomes, or resinous glands, that have been separated from the plant using icewater, agitation, and a sieve. Bubble hash gets its name from the way that it bubbles when exposed to flame. The bags used to make it at home are also known as “bubble bags.

Not my words,,i copied and pasted it. Says it better then i would.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2020)

I smoke it every night at bedtime......good stuff.  Takes time but easy to make.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2020)

I bought a cheap HF cement mixer just for the purpose of making bubble hash. Works like a charm. Decent sized batches, too. If you wait 'til the cool weather of fall, the ice lasts longer.
Good to see ya back, YD.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I bought a cheap HF cement mixer just for the purpose of making bubble hash. Works like a charm. Decent sized batches, too. If you wait 'til the cool weather of fall, the ice lasts longer.
> Good to see ya back, YD.



*CEMENT MIXER!!!*


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 28, 2020)

Some pics from our last boat ride. Fishing sucked but the scenery was nice...


































Sorry about all the repeat pics. Not sure how I pulled that one off...


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2020)

Yep! Works great. You stand the drum upright, chuck in a qp of weed and three or four trays of ice, angle the drum like you were going to mix cement, squirt in a little water and let 'er run for 10 min or so. Turn it off, put a screen over the opening of the drum, and dump the water/goodies in a 5 gal. pail with a bubble bag in it. Turn it back up, add ice if you need to, and let 'er run again. Works, and minimal labor involved. I've heard of guys that use dedicated washing machines to do the same, but I don't have enough weed to justify the expense.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2020)

@ drift...you lucky focker.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 28, 2020)

Afternoon OFC


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Great pics Drift,,lucky bastage.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks, y'all! But luck had nothing to do with it...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

I know that's right Brother. You worked your butt off to have what you have.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 28, 2020)

Have a great night Old Farts. It's my turn to go eat ice cream and smoke dope. Catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 28, 2020)

Evening ofc welcome to the weekend. Supposed to rain off and on all weekend.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2020)

This type of fishing is new to me 

the simplicity is what hooked me


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 29, 2020)

Looks like all the old farts went beddy-bye. Guess I'll see you stoners in the morning if'n I'm able.


----------



## burnie (Aug 29, 2020)

Not all of us ! Some of us burn the midnight oil.....quite literally !! 
Night gang !
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 29, 2020)

Good night burnie, good morning brother Boo. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz, it's Satyrday ......


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2020)

Good morning Rudedude and the rest of the OFC. It's the weedend, up and at 'em, there's coffee to drink and weed to smoke. Puffin' 'n passin'.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 29, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> This type of fishing is new to me
> 
> the simplicity is what hooked me
> 
> ...


What is all that stuff?  Boy, I am not connected atall atall...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 29, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! With luck the old Yam motor will go down the road this afternoon. Then the only ?? is new electronics or hyd. steering???
Maters are up potted to beer cups. Hope within a few weeks they will be in their finial pots.  & Maters by early/mid Oct.


----------



## giggy (Aug 29, 2020)

morning brother drift and the rest of you stoners. got to give em a half day and another half day on the concrete floor. chat at yall later.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> What is all that stuff?  Boy, I am not connected atall atall...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

That rig wouldnt last long in Texas. Catfish would tear it up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Warning Cannabis Bad LOL


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hey Rooster, I see ya switched back to your original avatar, suits ya better, bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> Hey Rooster, I see ya switched back to your original avatar, suits ya better, bro.


I agree Thanks  I am that crazy lil dog that bites your ankle and pees on your leg afterwards
Almost annoying Yes?


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I agree Thanks  I am that crazy lil dog that bites your ankle and pees on your leg afterwards
> Almost annoying Yes?


The barking is what annoys me the most.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2020)

Morning.  Just what I want to wake up to every morning ....... The world's ugliest dog.


----------



## giggy (Aug 29, 2020)

h'ell i'd like to wake up in your drying room, you grow some nice herb.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Going to have a BD party for my Granddaughter Zoey today. She turned 10 Thursday. Me and my Wife raised her untill she was a little over 8yrs old.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2020)

weedhopper, the things we do in love ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Yes my friend and that little girl means the world to us. She wanted to call us Mom and Dad but we wouldn't let her. So she got use to calling us Mimi and Pawpaw.
She is with her parents now who are doing much better. Her mother was 17 when she had her and my Son thought he was 17.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Nice Job on helping your Family out and keeping the unit together.
Much Love


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 29, 2020)

"So she got use to calling us Mimi and Pawpaw. "
That sounds Cajun to me.   Good job taking care of family!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Thanks Drift. Now Zoey has a brother named Khaleo. He is a little over a Yr old. My oldest son whos 42 gave us another granddaughter named Catalina a week before Khaleo was born. 
Its all about family to me,,including my brothers and sisters on the net. Not to mention my Outlaw Brothers.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2020)

drift, .. coonarss or cajun  I'm still pawpaw


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2020)

Afternoon all.  Have a great party Hopper.

Cool blustery day and more rain moving in.  Me and Mrs Pute took a walk down by the lake.  We always walk across the face of the dam.  Great views of the lake and foothills above the city.  Tons of boats still cover the lake on weekends....most every summer day for that matter.   Saw something special today.  A make shift house boat.  Reminds me of something some members on here might put together.   Took a couple of pics....









We walk up here all year long and it is beautiful no matter what time of year it is. Chatfield Reservoir


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Pute,,me and miss Weedhopper gonna have to visit you someday. Thats beautiful. Course im going to want to go fishing. Maybe Angie will fly out and join us.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 29, 2020)

Enjoy the night peoples, I'm off to be a couch potato, watch golf, smoke weed and maybe play a little guitar. There might be some ice cream involved too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 29, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


>



OMIGAWD.  I watched that whole thing... It brought back terribly painful memories of when I failed "Blocks" in Kindergarten.


----------



## boo (Aug 29, 2020)

afternoon walt, did I even mention to you I finished your book last trip to the cabin...good work dude...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

You old bastards,,its Saturday. Wake up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh dang it, dont ya hate when you need to roll a few Jays for later 
Im so lazy
Thanks


----------



## Patwi (Aug 30, 2020)

I've  enjoyed short legged girls before but I really think my harem of C99  flowers will be making my head glow .. life 

pute, nice walkin' trail 
.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2020)

I found a couple of safety pins, so I guess I'm going to pin my eyelids shut and get ready for the sunrise. See you old farts when it's light again.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 30, 2020)

Good morning Old Farts. morning brother Boo, It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrills and spills, weed and speed, Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 30, 2020)

Good Sunday, Funday morning my old fart bros, time to be up outta the bed to drink coffee and partake in a session of "wake 'n bake". Puffin' 'n passin'. 
PS, Daytona race was last night, ya missed it.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 30, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Miss. Sara has me up and moving. Waiting on Sunday paper to get here. And then it's off to do food shopping...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 30, 2020)

boo said:


> afternoon walt, did I even mention to you I finished your book last trip to the cabin...good work dude...



Like Old Lodgeskins in *"Little Big Man"* -- 







*My Heart -- SOARS like a Hawk!*


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Morning old goats. Time for coffee and westerns. Believe it or not i watch a lot of Air TV. My favorite channel is Grit 49.3. Nothing but westerns all day.
Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 30, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> You old bastards,,its Saturday. Wake up.



well I never!
does that include bass turds?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes you have ya old goat.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2020)

Morning happy Sunday,  nice and cool today.

That is a new type of fly fishing.  I don't like  it.  Reminds me of cane poll fishing from 70 years ago

Physical coming and doing a blood draw tomorrow.  Pain but necessary.  Hopefully I can make it through without any problems or new pills!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2020)

putembk said:


> That is a new type of fly fishing.  I don't like  it.  Reminds me of cane poll fishing from 70 years ago.


Bamboo Rod catching snappers from the dock  (babybluefish)  Man that was fun


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Bamboo Rod catching snappers from the dock  (babybluefish)  Man that was fun


Yup , but not fly fishing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2020)

putembk said:


> Yup , but not fly fishing.


I had an Old fly rod made out of Bamboo OLd sucker
Solf it on Ebay for 300


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2020)

I have several antique bamboo fly rods.  Most are hanging on my wall.  To slow and heavy for me.  I have a pre WWII  Phillipson the I only used twice.


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2020)

used to fly fish the rio frio river in leaky texas. as a teenage kid i caught a rio grande perch, didn't know what i had. of course we called brimm perch and crappies are white perch and black perch, and i don't believe we had any perch at all for fresh water.




__





						Rio Grande Cichlid (Herichthys cyanoguttatus)
					

Information about the Rio Grande Cichlid (Herichthys cyanoguttatus), a species found in the State of Texas



					tpwd.texas.gov


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2020)

putembk said:


> I have several antique bamboo fly rods.  Most are hanging on my wall.  To slow and heavy for me.  I have a pre WWII  Phillipson the I only used twice.


You should check them price wise some are worth thousands of dollars
If you need money or getting rid of them
Nice


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2020)

Like this


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2020)

my rods were glass but the one i made out of a cane pole. as pute said to heavy so i gave it away and grabbed my glass rods again. used martin automatic reels till i got tired of rebuilding them and went to a cheap hand crank, liked it much better.


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Like this


yeah that's one. been told they are good eat'n but i don't eat much fish.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks like what we use to call a Blue Gill.


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2020)

nothing like a blue gill, has a big knot on it's head.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 30, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Like this



Whatcha got there is an Arnie Schwartzengill.  That guy there is the pond boss. When they get to that size, their body shape alters.  Here is one just entering the Frankenstein transformation.  The one in your pic above is twice the size.






Oh, lordy... my fave way is camp-style:  Gut it, pour boiling water over it and the scales fall off, pan-fry with butter/lemon.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

giggy said:


> nothing like a blue gill, has a big knot on it's head.


Stop hitting him in the head mean ole bastage.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

BlueGill









Use to catch them on cane poles in creeks and ponds.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 30, 2020)

Those fish look like what we use for bait down here in the swamps. And mind you fingers cause some of the bait fish down here have teeth. I was spoiled by saltwater fishing back in the late 60 into early 70's...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Looks like what we use to call a Blue Gill.


I was thinking the same , like a sunny or sunfish maybe


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2020)

Giant Piranha

I watch the show River Monsters  

The rare goliath tigerfish is among the most dangerous freshwater fish in the world. But that didn't stop angler Jeremy Wade from going after one for the British ITV show called "River Monsters," which he hosts.

 The show investigates mythical reports of humans being attacked by unknown monsters around the world.

 Wade, 52, carefully held his 5-foot-long catch as he posed for photos, and it's easy to see why.

 The giant fish weighs more than 100 pounds and has 32 teeth, similar in size and sharpness to those of a great white shark.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Drifting i did a lot of salt water fishing when i lived in Florida. I loved it. I caught all kinds of fish. And yep,,a lot of them have teeth.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2020)

As a child I use to fish off the Ft Myers Beach Fl, Bridges Hooked a Barracuda once . that sucker was mean for a 12 yr old LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

I lived in New Port Richie on a canal. I would get up at 430am to to fish for Snook when they were in season. Man can they fight. Also taste awesome too. All my Wife had to do is walk across the road to bring me a sandwich.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2020)

Damm guys, I go and mow the front yard and this thread took off.  Gone Fish'n instead of just A Wishin.....I haven't done much this summer.  Somehow the thrill is gone.  To much work to get up two hours before sun up, drive 90 miles fish until the wind blew you off the lake and drive 2 hrs back home.  What is worse Is I always came back empty handed.......that is why I'm put em bk.  I should go but I have to trim.....always.....






One of my favorite dry fly holes.  Gin clear water.  A lot deeper than you think.  Fish always rise on the far side of the bank.  This pic is not edited at all.  Came out that way.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

What picture?


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2020)

Let me try again.  Need it bigger anyway.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 30, 2020)

Saw a fish in texas they call a grinnell, don't stick your finger it its mouth. Then there are them 300 pound alligator gar i bet it can put up a fight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Alligator Gar have lots of teeth and there are a lot of them big bastages in Texas rivers and lakes. Look up Trinity River and Gar.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 30, 2020)

We have A. Gar down here as well. Don't see them too often but when you do it's drag screaming time. All most as much fun as a bull red...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Yeah i like fighten Reds too. Im pretty much a catch and release fishermen unless im hungry for some fried fish. Its all about the fight to me.


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 30, 2020)

Enjoy the evening good people, I'm off to the land of sweet weed and ice cream.


----------



## boo (Aug 30, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I lived in New Port Richie on a canal. I would get up at 430am to to fish for Snook when they were in season. Man can they fight. Also taste awesome too. All my Wife had to do is walk across the road to bring me a sandwich.
> View attachment 263958


if there's a better fighting or eating fish than snook I'd like to find one...snook is the prime tenderloin of the brackish water...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes they are brother. Use to catch them on top water lures.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2020)

Teeth? You don't wanna get your manhood or fingers near the mouth of a northern pike! They keep bitin' even after you cut the head off.

The DNR wanted to breed up a new type of fish. They wanted a fish that would fight like a muskie, taste like a walleye, and have the weight of a carp. They called it the Carwalski. Came the big day, they took a tanker full of the fingerlings to the lake and poured 'em in. They drowned.


----------



## Caw (Aug 30, 2020)

I thought the "original" OFC left this site? Are they back?


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2020)

Caw said:


> I thought the "original" OFC left this site? Are they back?


No we are all here


----------



## Caw (Aug 30, 2020)

Strange, because when looking, I'm not seeing those members who used to be here. My understanding is they had been together for like 10 yrs or something.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2020)

All good now.  Moving forward following the rules which means no politics!  You are welcome here but please abide by our terms of use.


----------



## Caw (Aug 30, 2020)

I have no problems abiding by the rules. I simply asked where some members were. Not sure how that's political...?

The only real political discussion I've had on here was with you, I believe. And I certainly didnt bring politics up then, just responded to statements YOU wrote. But that's neither here nor there. "Moving forward" as you say...


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2020)

Fine and that will be the end of it.  Please enjoy the new Passion full of like minded people and growing daily.  I have no idea and frankly don't care where those members are.  They are gone and the site is at peace.  Please enjoy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Good. No politics or drama allowed. Now we can move on,,glad you agree Caw.

PS. Im sure they will pm you and give you an invite to where ever they are if thats what you want.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Had to fix my pool pump. Freaking propeller wore out. Pisses me off that they use plastic for a part that needs to be made out of metal. Let me guess where it was made.,,oh wait,who gives a crap,,its still plastic.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 30, 2020)

Wifee and I have been looking for the best maple syrup we can get online, anyone know of only the best we can have shipped would be appreciated. Seems super markets in and around are stocking a filler base product ... lot of chiiineeese


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 31, 2020)

Wrong time of year here in the Mitten. Come fall, everybody and their brother will be selling it. Good stuff, too.

Spooky stuff on the idiot box, Old Hen is snoring like a drunken Marine, and my fat, fuzzy cat won't leave me alone. Just another day in paradise, and I wouldn't change a bit of it.


----------



## muggles (Aug 31, 2020)

Just checking up on you fellow ol' farts.  Glad to see everyone is doing well.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 31, 2020)

patwi said:


> Wifee and I have been looking for the best maple syrup we can get online, anyone know of only the best we can have shipped would be appreciated. Seems super markets in and around are stocking a filler base product ... lot of chiiineeese



I'd recommend this stuff personally. I'm not sure of any other place to get it but...




__





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## boo (Aug 31, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, tonight's snack is half of a mint kit kat bar...


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 31, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, I haven't tried the mint Kit Kats. Something tells me I'd like them, lol. Good morning Old Farts, it's another Moanday .......


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 31, 2020)

Good morning my old fart brethren. It be Monday morning, again, which means the youngsters need to get up and to work so that us old retired farts can sleep in and enjoy the fruits of our labors.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Morning old bastages. My butt is off for a few weeks. I could actually retire in February. Ill be 65,,but i won't. Ill retire when im dead.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 31, 2020)

1sickpuppy said:


> Saw a fish in texas they call a grinnell, don't stick your finger it its mouth. Then there are them 300 pound alligator gar i bet it can put up a fight.



Way back in the Olden Days, we useta hunt alligator gar with .22's.  They really do look like alligators.

They taste OK, but the eggs are poisonous to human beans.


----------



## giggy (Aug 31, 2020)

morning everybody, i never ate gar, hear it's like a sucker fish to many bones


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Never ate gar either. Caught a lot of the nasty bastards but wouldn't eatem. They will feed on anything. Teeth have bad bacteria on them. I kill the bastages and feedem to the turtles.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 31, 2020)

Morning everybody that is all, after all it's monday.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 31, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Well that sorry SOB never should up or called so F-him and the horse he rode on. Now to call the other buyers back. 
Been raining on & off for the last few days. Trying to get back bed weeded. ain't no fun playing in wet sand...
Bee


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 31, 2020)

Drifting13, love your definition of the VFW, only cause it's true.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Morning People
Sorry not feeling great lately.

I wanted to Welcome my Good friend @earl.dean.smooter  Good Cat from other forums and friend of mine.
Nice to see you brother  chime in and say hello to The Gang
He is a busy Guy and Grandpa now, who grows the herb .






WELCOME BACK


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Sorry Roster i dont see him anywhere on the Passion but he is more then welcome.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2020)

Morning No coffee for me,  blood draw for a physical.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry Roster i dont see him anywhere on the Passion but he is more then welcome.


He is out there most likely Lerking , if he does show he is my Buddy and friend  THANKS


----------



## muggles (Aug 31, 2020)

Doing my wake and bake and getting ready to make some breakfast.  Wishing a good day to all you ol' bastids!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

What up brother Muggles. Another brother from  the "Hole In The Wall Gang".


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2020)

muggles said:


> Doing my wake and bake and getting ready to make some breakfast.  Wishing a good day to all you ol' bastids!



hey bite your tongue you sorry arse troublemaker bass turd!....are you eating rocks for bkfst?....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Morning Bigsur.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2020)

Morning muggs.  Hope you are doing well.  Missed your ugly mut .  Try and chime in more often.  I enjoy your posts.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning No coffee for me,  blood draw for a physical.



hahahaha....the last 4-5 physicals that I’ve had I always eat some toast and have some coffee cause if I don’t , there’s a pretty good chance I can cop a migraine

i know it fvcks up the blood test but only on a few markers which I know which ones and I just tell them it’s no big deal , I’ll cut back on my sugar lol

i don’t advise anyone to be an arsehole like me but I do not like most doctors..

Unca Walt has a close relative who is a doctor and I would trust him but not many others...most of them are nothing but pill pushers for Big Pharma

food is my medicine


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Bigsur.



hey bud , how’s it hanging?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> hey bud , how’s it hanging?


Down in the deep cold water of my toilet.
Okay so im lying,,i dont know how deep it is,,but its damn sure cold. Had to stop using that blue stuff.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 31, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> hahahaha....the last 4-5 physicals that I’ve had I always eat some toast and have some coffee cause if I don’t , there’s a pretty good chance I can cop a migraine
> 
> i know it fvcks up the blood test but only on a few markers which I know which ones and I just tell them it’s no big deal , I’ll cut back on my sugar lol
> 
> ...



YOWZA.  MySonTheDoctor is a purty close relative... I think.  Although he is so damn' brilliant, I haveta punch his mama right in the mouth every now and then -- can't be my kid.  [/Sheriff Buford T. Justice]

But the coffee thing -- coffee squinches your veins down to teeny tubes.  Drink coffee before getting poked... and you'll prolly get poked a LOT before they get any gore.

While we are on this subject.  I WANT one of these!  A genuine new kind of flying car. 

ELECTRIC powered!

_EVER _kewl.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Thats freaking cool.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

One way of taking care of the people who can drive 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..........................................................after the accident falling 1500ft


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 31, 2020)

The guy flying it acts like you couldn't pound a hatpin up his fanny with a sledgehammer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Mount a 50 Cal cannon on it for Christmas time parking disputes


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2020)

Hello farts, I just came from the misfits......they have turned that thread into an x rated bunch of stuff I can't help reading.....DON'T GO OVER THERE!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Dang Bunch of Misfits  I bet money they will never be OOFC


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

One of My favorite bands


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 31, 2020)

Only two kinds of music I hate, country and western.

Just got done edging over 200' of driveway. Reclaimed at least six inches on both sides. Only took 2.5 hours of very labor intensive work. Crawled into the shower, and in a half hour or so, I'm crawling into the Magic Bus and crawling into the local watering hole. Cold beer awaits.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Only two kinds of music I hate, country and western.
> 
> Just got done edging over 200' of driveway. Reclaimed at least six inches on both sides. Only took 2.5 hours of very labor intensive work. Crawled into the shower, and in a half hour or so, I'm crawling into the Magic Bus and crawling into the local watering hole. Cold beer awaits.


If I had know you were doing this, I could have told you about my Machette trick I take it and use it as a giant grass slicer cutting and slidding it along the driveway edge,


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

I love all kids of music. I like old country music and old Rock and Roll.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 31, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Rain keeps chasing us back indoors. Wife saying something about melting.  Time to go put trolling motor battery's on charge. BBLater...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> but I do not like most doctors..





doctors run a ' practice ' and are always ' practicing ' .. it doesn't say ' professional ' or ' professing ' .. jus sayin


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks Misanthropy G for the link, and hipppie 420 for the info ..


----------



## Rudedude (Aug 31, 2020)

Have a great evening Old Farts, time for some chillaxing and getting stoned.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 31, 2020)

Got a snoot full of beer and a couple of well chewed gorilla biscuits  in my belly. 'Bout time for some Bear Juice*

*Bear Juice is a concoction that my brother Mark makes. It reminds me of the stuff we used to buy in the early '70s that they called Black Priemo hash. Stuff has a nice kick, but the extra steps after making bubble hash just ain't worth it in my opinion. Don't tell him that. He's so proud of the stuff.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 31, 2020)

I forgot to add that all of the above is due to a screaming pain in my back caused by the little driveway edging event that I just HAD to do, so it's strictly for medicinal purposes. It did look pretty crappy. Now I get to pay for it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Freaking stoner. Back pain my ass.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 1, 2020)

Good morning Old Farts, it's Two Toke Tuesday so let's double hit that shyt .....


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 1, 2020)

Good morning OOFC members, how it be today ? Rudedude said 2 toke Tuesday and I agree, but first comes coffee. Then we can commence with the "wake 'n bake" session. Rudedude and me are puffin' 'n passin'.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 1, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! We were supposed to go fishing this morning but weather is not cooperating. So I guess it's house cleaning day...    ☹


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 1, 2020)

Morning ofc'ers


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2020)

morning everybody. meeting night tonight, brother boo and brother drift i wish yall were up here we have a ea degree tonight.


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2020)

Morning, will be busy today. Up-potting, trimming, walk, grow store plus going out to dinner.  Never get all that done!!  Gonna try.

Gonna be a nice day, high won't reach 80f.  I will enjoy that!  Guess I will take the dog out and see how much rain we got over night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 1, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Mount a 50 Cal cannon on it for Christmas time parking disputes


Ya don't have parking disputes.  Land on the car of the guy in your spot.  Then shoot anchors into the ground.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2020)

Morning old farts. Knew I'd be paying for my labors of yesterday. Underestimated just how much. Think I'll make an easy day of it and just hit a couple of stores looking for flooring. Looking at an honest month of hard labor ahead. Ain't easy when you've been retired for 14 years and falling apart at the seams. Too cheap to pay to have it done, especially when it's stuff I know how to do. Gonna start at the west end of the house and not stop til I hit the garage on the east end. Then, if I'm a really good boy, the wife says I can start all over in the basement. Lucky me.


----------



## muggles (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm just sitting back chilling today.  Absolutely nothing on the schedule and confident I will get it all done.  Have a helluva Tuesday my friends and keep puffing until it don't burn no more.  

Hippie, wish I lived closer so I could come over and watch and supervise.  lol.


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2020)

afternoon, hope everybody is having a good day.


----------



## burnie (Sep 1, 2020)

Afternoon all ya` old farts ! Question : Has anyone here done a heated floor system ? At the wifes place ( yeah we each have our own place ) she just ripped up carpet in her bathroom and wants to put a heated floor in . Just wondering what she (me) am getting into . Any help appreciated ! 
peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

burnie said:


> Afternoon all ya` old farts ! Question : Has anyone here done a heated floor system ? At the wifes place ( yeah we each have our own place ) she just ripped up carpet in her bathroom and wants to put a heated floor in . Just wondering what she (me) am getting into . Any help appreciated !
> peace


Involves embeding pvc hot water lines in a cement subfloor that hot water is pump through when call for heat?

Youtube video's are your friend Many more like this


----------



## burnie (Sep 1, 2020)

Same concept....almost . She wants to opt for an electrical grid for the heat .  Less height . Maybe way less hassle . I have no idea . Things have changed since I retired 10 years ago ! 
peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

burnie said:


> Same concept....almost . She wants to opt for an electrical grid for the heat .  Less height . Maybe way less hassle . I have no idea . Things have changed since I retired 10 years ago !
> peace


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2020)

Well damn!  Had the day kind of planned out.  Was gonna be on the run but, came down to the grow and stuck my  nose in and one of my lights didn't come on.  Crap, ballast went bad.  Great timing!  So quick trip to the grow store $175 and an hour and a half later and back or track.  Gotta to take a walk with Mrs Pute now.  Won't get to trimming today but it can wait until tomorrow.  I'm off.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 1, 2020)

Have a great night Old Farts, it's time for guitar, tv, weed smoking and ice cream eating. Catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Only two kinds of music I hate, country and western.






i sure hope Zamfir makes a comeback tour soon





.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

[



.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 1, 2020)

My people listened to hillbilly music as they called it. It was country & western. I love hard rock but will listen to most anything but i do have my limits. some times I will set back and listen to old country and think about family, some great memories.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

OK Question
Anyone a Lic Plumber here?
I have a question about the outdoor cesspool trap vent Mine collasped.
Is it a requirement as far as CO's go I have a roof vent


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

1sickpuppy said:


> My people listened to hillbilly music as they called it. It was country & western. I love hard rock but will listen to most anything but i do have my limits. some times I will set back and listen to old country and think about family, some great memories.



Here Piggie here piggie


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2020)

Just know,,, iffen ya go visit Hippie and drink moonshine,,, you will be definitely be hearing that Banjo. Dont get drunk and dont fall a sleep.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 1, 2020)

Just popping in to say high. Hope all are well.


----------



## burnie (Sep 2, 2020)

I`m well high , does that count ?
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 2, 2020)

Good morning kind peoples. Welcome to Weedsday ....


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 2, 2020)

Good morning OOFC members, hope all are well today. It be hump day, it be coffee drinkin' time, followed by "wake 'n bake" time. Here we go, puffin' 'n passin'.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

@Unca Walt  Very Cool, I knew about the plan to burn Japan with bats Tokoyo I believe, but never saw the cables being draw by balloons
I have to read it now


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 2, 2020)

Good morning 
coffee , cannabis , and and and ......aw heck , whatever

a week from today the temps will drop from 98 to 38

mother nature is such a drama queen out on the high plains , never a smooth transition from one season to another , we can’t have a gentle summer breeze , nooooooooo , we get 60-80 mph sustained winds, dang prairiecane Cat 1 but we never make the news like Florida when it comes to windy

im looking for a kinder gentler place to settle down , maybe New Mexico , gonna visit Silver City and see if it has good weather and good people

anyone want to rent a homestead out on the high plains , including chickens and a couple feral cats?....I’ll make ya a good deal on a one year agreement

otherwise the chickens will be given away and the cats , well I haven’t decided yet

water and spraying Spinosad today

have a Groovy Day ya all


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

OK which one of us is Jet Pack Guy?













						Jetpack-Flying Man Sightings at LAX Spark FBI Probe
					

The Federal Bureau of Investigation is exploring claims of a man flying in a jetpack near planes above the Los Angeles airport.




					heavy.com


----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2020)

morning ofc gonna be sunny today so it will be hot, which means i'll be soaked with sweat. i guess that is what i get for having a office with the a/c turned down to 73º, but they said i couldn't turn it down any lower. i like the cool.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Raining here. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 2, 2020)

Rained here all night long.


----------



## muggles (Sep 2, 2020)

Happy Hump Day to all you ol' farts.  Reloading some ammo for a visit to the range tomorrow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

muggles said:


> Happy Hump Day to all you ol' farts.  Reloading some ammo for a visit to the range tomorrow.


What type reloader do you have?
I had a Dillion square deal progressive , Worked great
Sold it after my injury, wish I had it now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Bet nobody knew we had a famous writer on our site. This is Unca Walts book. Very cool.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

Good morning everyone!   Gosh, I've really missed being here.   We are going 100% off grid, so we've been stumbling along figuring out our system.   Been crazy busy but missed you all!


bigsur51 said:


> maybe New Mexico


Come on down, I would love to have someone close!  Idk about gentle though, the whole world is falling apart, haven't you heard?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Good morning everyone!   Gosh, I've really missed being here.   We are going 100% off grid, so we've been stumbling along figuring out our system.   Been crazy busy but missed you all!
> 
> Come on down, I would love to have someone close!  Idk about gentle though, the whole world is falling apart, haven't you heard?


Yes Ma'am it is


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 2, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> @Unca Walt  Very Cool, I knew about the plan to burn Japan with bats Tokoyo I believe, but never saw the cables being draw by balloons
> I have to read it now


KEWL.  The Deputy Director for Counterintelligence and Security Countermeasures at the Pentagon loved the Pacific Air/Sea/Sub battles.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2020)

Roster, I've used a C&H pistol champ for better than 30 years, then I switched to the same press but 4 place. I can crank out some pretty decent ammo with it. Use pretty much Lee dies and bullet moulds. Reload just about everything from .25ACP up to .458WM. Nothing too exotic though, just the standard stuff. I didn't toss the 3 stage press. I use it to decap 3 at a whack.


----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2020)

afternoon, one hour to go and i'm ready too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2020)

Score one for the brain dead hippie! Old Hen came in madder'n a old wet hen, complaining that the estate car had died. The estate car is a Yamaha golf cart we bought 'bout 10 years ago. Thing is normally bullet proof. Put gas in it in the spring, put gas in it next spring. Change the oil every 4 years or so with Mobil 1. I go out to check it out. Yep, it's dead. Checked the gas. Plenty. Checked the oil. Clean and still looking good. Clean the vent on the fuel pump. Pull the hose off that feeds the carb and roll it over. She's squirting in perfect time. Pull the plug. A little dirty, but I've seen worse. Stick it back in the wire cap and roll it over. Got spark. Scratch head and see visions of dollars leaving my pockets when I take it to the dealer.  Got to thinking, that spark looked a little weak. Bought a new plug in desperation. Put it in and the bugger ran like a raped ape. Love it when I can fix crap for less than 3 bucks. Old Hen is happy. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Score one for the brain dead hippie! Old Hen came in madder'n a old wet hen, complaining that the estate car had died. The estate car is a Yamaha golf cart we bought 'bout 10 years ago. Thing is normally bullet proof. Put gas in it in the spring, put gas in it next spring. Change the oil every 4 years or so with Mobil 1. I go out to check it out. Yep, it's dead. Checked the gas. Plenty. Checked the oil. Clean and still looking good. Clean the vent on the fuel pump. Pull the hose off that feeds the carb and roll it over. She's squirting in perfect time. Pull the plug. A little dirty, but I've seen worse. Stick it back in the wire cap and roll it over. Got spark. Scratch head and see visions of dollars leaving my pockets when I take it to the dealer.  Got to thinking, that spark looked a little weak. Bought a new plug in desperation. Put it in and the bugger ran like a raped ape. Love it when I can fix crap for less than 3 bucks. Old Hen is happy. Happy wife, happy life.


I bet ya the plug had what we called a boinger , a liltle piece of carbon build up that when stuck in between the two ends of the plug (gap) causing a short
Use to do Land scaping and had to always change out plugs mistream PIA

Good Job Dr Watson


----------



## muggles (Sep 2, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> What type reloader do you have?
> I had a Dillion square deal progressive , Worked great
> Sold it after my injury, wish I had it now



Been using the same Lee Turret Press since 1978.  It has kinda grown on me.  Absolutely nothing fancy about it but wish I had a nickel for every round I put through that press.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 2, 2020)

Enjoy the evening Kind People. it's time for me to get stoned and play some guitar ( and eat a little ice cream )


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Evening everyone


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 2, 2020)

Evenin' curmudgeons. Hope you all had a great day.


----------



## earl.dean.smooter (Sep 3, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Morning People
> Sorry not feeling great lately.
> 
> I wanted to Welcome my Good friend @earl.dean.smooter  Good Cat from other forums and friend of mine.
> ...


Hello The Gang !
Thanks Roster ! Being a Grandpa is a full time gig ! I'm not to old to be one Am I ?
When the triple digits die off it will be time to grow some herb !


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 3, 2020)

Good morning people, welcome to Thirstday .....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome again Earl.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2020)

Morning ya old goats. Raining again here today and im loving it. Guess i wont be doing shet.
Coffee time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

earl.dean.smooter said:


> Hello The Gang !
> Thanks Roster ! Being a Grandpa is a full time gig ! I'm not to old to be one Am I ?
> When the triple digits die off it will be time to grow some herb !


BROTHER EARL Many Welcomes  
Good dude, and a friend


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Good morning people, welcome to Thirstday .....


Rum Icecream day?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2020)

One of my neighbors is a sweet older lady whose family lives in Singapore.  Choi Hau.  She stopped by yesterday with a dish of Singaporean-style chicken wings.  Oh, lordy.  They are incredible.  Nothing at all like what we are used to (think Buffalo wings).  Lotsa spices and cilantro...

She has a beautiful value system:  When I walked around the block to her place and left one of my mango-cakes for her, she absolutely had to even the score.

She has the cutest little short-haired happy doggie.  It is adorable.  Named "Ching-ching" <-- That means, "please-please" in Mandarin.  One day, I heard it whining in the woods.  I discovered it tangled up in brush by his busted leash.  I picked him up and carried him a few hundred yards to Choi Hau's, with the little doggie doing licky-licks at me the whole way.

To get even that time, she came over and planted a snotberry tree** in my yard.

**Lychee.  I love lychees.

Proud to say Boo liked my mango cake, made with my own home-grown, squirrel-fought-off mangoes.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh, dang... I am wordy this morning.

About Choi Hau -- She had never even _seen_ a gun of any kind in her life... and I brought her around to my back yard firing range and showed her how to shoot an AK-47.  She had a wonderful time!

My darling wifelet took several pictures of her (shades of Bonnie and Clyde) holding and shooting various weapons I set up for her to shoot.  These pictures have all gone to her Singapore folks, and she is something of a rock star over there now.   Not only did she see rifles and pistols, she was photographed _firing_ them.  Unheard of in her family.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, dang... I am wordy this morning.
> 
> About Choi Hau -- She had never even _seen_ a gun of any kind in her life... and I brought her around to my back yard firing range and showed her how to shoot an AK-47.  She had a wonderful time!
> 
> My darling wifelet took several pictures of her (shades of Bonnie and Clyde) holding and shooting various weapons I set up for her to shoot.  These pictures have all gone to her Singapore folks, and she is something of a rock star over there now.   Not only did she see rifles and pistols, she was photographed _firing_ them.  Unheard of in her family.


I see you let her shoot The Casull LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2020)

muggles said:


> Been using the same Lee Turret Press since 1978.  It has kinda grown on me.  Absolutely nothing fancy about it but wish I had a nickel for every round I put through that press.



I loaded 12ga, .45, .38, .357 <-- And we awreddy got our nickels back, muggles:  A box of .45's using melted wheel weights and old cartridges cost us only the powder and caps.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I see you let her shoot The Casull LOL



Shooting glasses should be worn.  Check.  Should be worn in the front.  NO check.  

Helmet required for Casull.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 3, 2020)

Good morning members of the OOFC.. Appears to be another fine day that is dawning. Time to get up and out to enjoy it. Ya never know when ya you're not gonna be able to anymore. Last summer really sucked for me, this one, at least I stayed out of the hospital. 

earl dean smooter, welcome to the OOFC and to MP.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

I had a Ruger RedHawk 44mag I think 7inch barrel
Could drive tacks with it ,


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2020)

This is my Centennial Edition .44 Mag. They came with a Revolutionary War site engraved on the handle.  Mine says "Yorktown".

It is the long-barrel version.  Note that it just about completely reaches across a dining room chair seat.  Eats Hydra-Shok cartridges.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice weapon


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 3, 2020)

Had a 44 magnum pump action rifle. Israeli made Timberwolf. was the name. Didn't weigh squat and kicked like a mule. After my shoulder surgery I gave it to my youngest boy.


----------



## giggy (Sep 3, 2020)

morning everybody. welcome earl, been a few years since i hung at rollitup, but remember your name.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> Had a 44 magnum pump action rifle. Israeli made Timberwolf. was the name. Didn't weigh squat and kicked like a mule. After my shoulder surgery I gave it to my youngest boy.


Must have felt like a sledge hammer if you did not shoulder it correctly, heck even if you did it knocked ya on yor asssss I bet


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hardest kicking rifle that I have ever shot. Loved to carry it in the swamps as it was very light weight. Have a 44 magnum Ruger semi auto carbine that's a joy to shoot. My favorite deer rifle as most shots here are on the short side, 100 yards or less.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2020)

Got a kick


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> Hardest kicking rifle that I have ever shot. Loved to carry it in the swamps as it was very light weight. Have a 44 magnum Ruger semi auto carbine that's a joy to shoot. My favorite deer rifle as most shots here are on the short side, 100 yards or less.


Sounds like you have had some real nice shooting irons


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

I love my rugers, right down to the rotary 10 shot 10-22
With banana clips of course,
to much


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 3, 2020)

Good morning 

looks like my outdoor garden will be toast by next week

nothing is ready to harvest , I need 2-3 more weeks
but mother nature is a sadist

fvck fvck fvck

i quit


----------



## stain (Sep 3, 2020)

@bigsur51  Just cover them up as best as you can. They CAN take the cold temps for a few days. 100w light bulb in a #10 metal can at the base of the plant will give off enough heat to keep the frost off. Once this front passes it's back to warm temps for a few more weeks. Enough time to let them finish.

Just think of the colors this cold snap will bring out in the plants.

puffpuffpass


----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2020)

Morning.  Yup Big we are gonna get some real cool weather come next week.  Hoping I can cover my masters and save them.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 3, 2020)

Is it to early to start drinking?
i can probably be drunk by noon


----------



## WoodsRat (Sep 3, 2020)

Seems like the girls really put on weight when the weather starts getting cold. The plants, not the local human population.  I've got a pic of one on an old laptop that I left out that's covered with snow. She was a couch lock queen. It would take your legs away for awhile after a couple of tokes.


----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2020)

Finally getting a chance to check in.  Big day in the grow and drama behind the iron curtain.  Nice day and as soon as all girls get fed, beneficial tea and cuts are taken I get to cut the grass.  Toilet is leaking and my dog ran away.....just kidding on the dog.  Can't keep up.  Story of my life.  Always taking on more than I can handle......

To Heil with it....I'm going to Big's house and get drunk.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 3, 2020)

just ordered 300’ of Agribon frost cloth , overnight fed-x $88 bux , he-ll , I may as well buy my meds at this rate

more medicine , gin and tonic sounds about right


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 3, 2020)

that right there will cause a human to drink.....

103 on Sunday , freezing on Tuesday


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Got a kick
> 
> View attachment 264136


Just like my 35 Remington That thing will beat ya up after 20 rds LOL


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> 103 on Sunday , freezing on Tuesday




Can only dream!  I would LOVE for my temps to drop, we're still having 90 degree days and even the nights aren't dropping a whole lot yet.  I'm not an outdoor grower yet, let's see if my attitude changes when my harvest is at risk. 

I am sorry, that would be scary!   Hope you have lots of last year's harvest to fall back on should something happen.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2020)

Been helping the Old Hen get stuff ready for her garbage sale this weekend. I don't know if'n she'll let me hang around for it or not. Last time, she had a pair of baby socks, brand new, with the tags still on 'em, with a 25 cent sticker on 'em. A lady picked 'em up and asked if she'd take a dime. I told her that if 25 cents was too much, she could have 'em for free. She took them. Old Hen gave me the stink eye.
Works done; time for BEER! See you chuckle-heads after I get a snoot full.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> just ordered 300’ of Agribon frost cloth , overnight fed-x $88 bux , he-ll , I may as well buy my meds at this rate
> 
> more medicine , gin and tonic sounds about right



That has GOT to be a sound investment.  You can use it any time the weather gets rowdy.
 I can just see BigSur's back yard now:


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2020)

Now I gots a technical question:  Do you guys up there near the North Pole ever use the frost damage protection of spraying water on the plants?  The water freezes, but the leaves do not.


----------



## giggy (Sep 3, 2020)

afternoon one hour to go a doobie time. unky it you sprat water on stuff down here it just gets wet. winter is a crap shot, i haven't seen the ground spew in years.


----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2020)

Afternoon gang.  Just finished a hectic day.  Lots done in the grow.  Beneficial tea and nutes to all.  Fresh round of cuts taken and just finished cutting the grass.  Tomorrow I have to fix a leaky toilet but the rest of the day is mine.

Big, great idea on how to get your girls through this cold spell coming.  I will do the same to my maters.  Pot plants are nice and safe in the basement.  Do you know if there is any hemp pollen floating around your area.  I remember you loosing your whole crop last year.  

20 minutes to go giggy!  

Hippie, I don't do garage sales anymore.  I just put a sign that says free and everything magically goes away.  I write it off as a tax deduction.....make just as much $ and no work.  

Time for a shower and get the first buzz of the day going.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

putembk said:


> Hippie, I don't do garage sales anymore


Yes, but do you do garbage sales like Hippie's wife?  



Hippie420 said:


> garbage sale this weekend



Sorry, sometimes i find humor in the strangest places!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Has basement full of others junk from garage sales
All set to sell on ebay never happened LOL


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 3, 2020)

Enjoy the evening Kind Tokerzzz. Time to get very stoned and beat on my guitar. Catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 3, 2020)

Goodnight, hope you have a great one!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 3, 2020)

Good night old farts, don't be passing gas or the bsthroom.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 3, 2020)

Looks like we all made it through another one...


----------



## burnie (Sep 4, 2020)

Lucky us ?  lol
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 4, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. Good morning brother Boo, nite burnie. It's Fryday....


----------



## boo (Sep 4, 2020)

good morning brother rudie, how'd you sleep...


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Sep 4, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Has basement full of others junk from garage sales
> All set to sell on ebay never happened LOL


Just my first question off the topic of what we're all here for Cannabis.you mentioned ebay and I've known a couple people whom hit up garages and what not then they post them on eBay.who knows if this is legit and profitable?
Thanks for your time and consideration my fellow cultivators.happy growing to all of y'all.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 4, 2020)

Morning everybody happy friday. @Kyfarmerb at one time you could but i think the sale fees may be to much now. Yes we are here to grow but you do have to have some socializing to keep the place from going stale


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Sep 4, 2020)

1sickpuppy said:


> Morning everybody happy friday. @Kyfarmerb at one time you could but i think the sale fees may be to much now. Yes we are here to grow but you do have to have some socializing to keep the place from going stale


Yes yes,I get that.socializing is a must I'm just the type of person whom over explains myself and really don't get into alot else other than growing cannabis .but I am brain storming in an attempt to bring some entertaining and educational full grow journal.well thx for the response,I'm always looking for new ways to make a few extra bucks.i guess ebay may not be one of the options for me.wrll happy growing to you bro


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 4, 2020)

Good morning Folks


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2020)

morning olc happy fry-day. i'm in the machine shop today, so after running a lathe all day today i'll be hurting tomorrow. chat at yall later.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Im still hurting from the fall from the stupid ladder. Think i tore a Rotator Cuff. Hurts like hell and wakes me up several times a night.
Anyway,,its friday. Yehaaaaa


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Im still hurting from the fall from the stupid ladder. Think i tore a Rotator Cuff. Hurts like **** and wakes me up several times a night.
> Anyway,,its friday. Yehaaaaa



You can now buy over-the-counter diclofenac.  Useta be $45 a tube, but now it is about $6.  You smear it on your shoulder, and the pain will abate in minutes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Just my first question off the topic of what we're all here for Cannabis.you mentioned ebay and I've known a couple people whom hit up garages and what not then they post them on eBay.who knows if this is legit and profitable?
> Thanks for your time and consideration my fellow cultivators.happy growing to all of y'all.


Morning Farmer  As I see 1sickpuppy said
Use to be if you know what you are doing and can I items that are worth money before the next fellow, then Ebay up it's cost to sell etc......
Made some good easy cash yrs ago, but then Ebay became more like smal stores and the attic, garage sal people dried up a bit.

If you specialize in old records nd books Money can be made ut you need to know what is valuable and what is crap etc....
It was fun when we did it but work like anything else, I did get ridof most o the older vintage items I colleced most my life.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

1sickpuppy said:


> Morning everybody happy friday. @Kyfarmerb at one time you could but i think the sale fees may be to much now. Yes we are here to grow but you do have to have some socializing to keep the place from going stale


Thanks Brother
Some of us do not have an off switch and blurt out all day long.
They keep me on a short chain at times


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> You can now buy over-the-counter diclofenac.  Useta be $45 a tube, but now it is about $6.  You smear it on your shoulder, and the pain will abate in minutes.


Mrning Walt
Be careful with this stuff , I was usig Voltaran (spell) same creme , it is  very stong NSAID and I used it for what they told me was gout and I would put a little on my foot and hit the Hot tub afterwards I checked the PH just to see if creme washd off. I wa shocked to see the PH had changed so much 
It change from 7.2 to like 4 or was ithe other ay duh (not sure which way up or down een a while since wehave had tub working)
If the part of creme that did not get asorbed was this strong I figure what was it ding t me inside .
But itdid help ith injury pai as yu say.  Catch 22........


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2020)

Morning O'l farts.  It's fried day!!  Today I have the privilege of replacing the guts of a toilet.  Shut off valve is leaking.

After that I might as well get stoned.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Toilet man Pute.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning O'l farts.  It's fried day!!  Today I have the privilege of replacing the guts of a toilet.  Shut off valve is leaking.
> 
> After that I might as well get stoned.


The shutoff should be rebuildble if it has the retainer nut toreplacethe washer

My Keyboard is al sticky sorry

video


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Toilet dog Roster.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Toilet dog Roster.


Thats me


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2020)

Not that valve.  The plastic guts inside the bowl.  Won't completely shut off and eventually floods the bowl and leaks into the floor.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> Not that valve.  The plastic guts inside the bowl.  Won't completely shut off and eventually floods the bowl and leaks into the floor.


OK the overflow does it have the old ball float? sometimes you just rebend the shaft


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2020)

Chittie subject!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Got it
I stopped using the dam things when I went full Dog


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2020)

I have tried that!.  After the float valve shuts off there is still seepage somewhere.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> I have tried that!.  After the float valve shuts off there is still seepage somewhere.


A lot or drips?
Could be condensation forming on the cool tank.
If the valve is allowing it to overflow slowly it is time for new one
Some have a screw on top on the tower that can make final adjustments to help stop the flow of water where you want it


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm playing with it.  It has been there a while. After tightening everything down I don't hear any seepage.  Will keep an eye on it thanks roster.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> I'm playing with it.  It has been there a while. After tightening everything down I don't hear any seepage.  Will keep an eye on it thanks roster.


Don't play with it too much  LOL
Otherwise it will spirt and not just seep
seepage is normal at our age LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> I'm playing with it.  It has been there a while. After tightening everything down I don't hear any seepage.  Will keep an eye on it thanks roster.


Most welcome I hope I helped


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Time to walk my monster be back later


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2020)

break time, to bad it's not a 420 break.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

giggy said:


> break time, to bad it's not a 420 break.


Funny I picture you working in a slaughter house wearing a long bloody apron LOL
Morning Giggy


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2020)

no i'm a machinist, welder, fab man and hydraulics man. if it comes in the shop i can fix it or make it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Thats me


Kinda like this one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Hippie dont make me move that to the Animal thread.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 4, 2020)

Good Fryday afternoon old farts club members. Hope all have a good day. I lost internet yesterday and just got it back. That;s my excuse and i'm stickin 'to it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Sure sure LOL
Hey guys


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2020)

well it is time to give em the last hour. yall have a good one.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

420


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Got to get me one of these


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2020)

post miss fire....see below


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 4, 2020)

Have a great night stoners. I'm going to watch a little golf and smoke a lot of dope. Then maybe a little ice cream. I don't have a beer belly but I do have a pot belly. I quit drinking in 2008 mainly to help me quit cigs but I smoke me some pot and the ice cream calls me right through the freezer door. Catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Later gator.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> Well, had to bite the bullet and replace the toilet guts.  Float valve developed a slow leak somehow and the bowl kept filling up and overflowing overnight.
> So here is what I'm left with....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night stoners. I'm going to watch a little golf and smoke a lot of dope. Then maybe a little ice cream. I don't have a beer belly but I do have a pot belly. I quit drinking in 2008 mainly to help me quit cigs but I smoke me some pot and the ice cream calls me right through the freezer door. Catch you all on the flip side.


Night Brother
Have a Big Bowl for the rest of us


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2020)

Had to bite the bullet and replace the guts of the toilet.  Leaking float valve and would flood the reservoir and run on to the floor overnight. Didn't go well.....







Holly crap....I called 911 but they said due to defunding they couldn't come for a week







Think I will just sit here and drink.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

On   Off    On   Off


----------



## burnie (Sep 4, 2020)

Or  In  out , In   out !!
peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Just wanted to Thank you all for making me Feel right at home again
Appreciate that A Lot
YGGITS


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks Roster.....I didn't know that....duh!  It was shut off and the float was working properly.  But some how the res would slowly fill over the top of the float and fill the tank and flood the floor.  Needed a new valve and now it has one.  

Glad you feel at home.  Would really appreciate you coming over and fixing this for me next time.....ha ha!   I got my fricking hands dirty.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> Thanks Roster.....I didn't know that....duh!  It was shut off and the float was working properly.  But some how the res would slowly fill over the top of the float and fill the tank and flood the floor.  Needed a new valve and now it has one.
> 
> Glad you feel at home.  Would really appreciate you coming over and fixing this for me next time.....ha ha!   I got my fricking hands dirty.......


Thanks Boss
Lots of times with run ons it is the rubber flap (stopper) water inside toilet dribbles all day
The seal gets shot and just the flapper gets replaced

Sounds like your assemble control unit was shot.
Nice repair at 84 LOL


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm not 84.....you have me confused with Unca Walt.  I will be 70 in a couple of weeks.   Thank you very much for reminding me how young I am.  bwahahaha!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

,,yep Pute is 84,,but he is a Warlock and feels more like 70.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2020)

Day one of the Old Hen's garbage sale is done. She made a quick $475 for her and my efforts. Everybody was friendly. All in all it was a good day. Less crap to haul to Good Will. Time to grab the bubble pipe and get bent.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

You didnt make nothing,,, cause she has the money.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2020)

You gotta polish up on your reading and comprehension skills, dude. I said SHE made $475, ya stoner! 
Be glad you ain't heading towards Birch Run on north bound I 75. 4 lane parking lot. Somebody musta got into a slap and tickle session and ain't gonna have a good labor day weekend.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 4, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Im still hurting from the fall from the stupid ladder. Think i tore a Rotator Cuff. Hurts like **** and wakes me up several times a night.
> Anyway,,its friday. Yehaaaaa


I tore the meniscus in my right shoulder lifting weights a few years back. Had to have surgery.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Shhhhhh,i dont wana have surgery.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2020)

I tore both rotator cuffs a few years back. Had a heck of a time washing my hair. One of the worst pains I've ever been in. 100 times worse than getting Little Hippie caught in my zipper.


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2020)

good night


----------



## boo (Sep 4, 2020)

I was removing a very stubborn spark plug months ago and thread a loud pop and then felt the searing pain...tore my bicep from the bone and tore up the rotator cuff but finished the job...that's childs play compared to some of the other stuff...ya ain't lived long enough or felt enough pain yet...


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 5, 2020)

Good morning stonerss, morning brother Boo. pain sucks but it's part of getting old I guess although I've been dealing with chronic pain since I was in a bike crash in the 90's. Some days are better than others. If I can move and function it's good and most days I can. It's actually been awhile since i couldn't (knock on wood). Thank God for weed. Enjoy the day kind people.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 5, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Shhhhhh,i dont wana have surgery.


Yeah, 'cause everyone who gets surgery _wants_ to...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I tore both rotator cuffs a few years back. Had a heck of a time washing my hair. One of the worst pains I've ever been in. 100 times worse than getting Little Hippie caught in my zipper.


So what did you have to do Hippie. Did they just heal on there own?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 5, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Got to get me one of these



My gosh!  He is blowing a full years' supply in one fargin minute!  

The horror!

The horror!


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 5, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Back to back fishing days. First day inshore & the second about 10 miles off shore. Caught bait & junk both days. Of course off shore bait is MUCH bigger than inshore. The highlight of the second day was  a skate about 4' to 5' across. I'll have yet to see if the pics came out or not...


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 5, 2020)

Good morning my old fart brothers and sisters. Hope all are well as can be today. Up and at 'em and start the day with coffee and a session of "wake 'n bake". 
Pain ? My worst was when my subclavin (sp) artery rubbed on my extra rib and through blood clots into my hand and stopped the flow of blood. My hand was black and the Drs. said I was gonna loose it. I was on a morphine drip and getting shots of demoral. It was not touching the pain as my hand was dying before my pain soaked eyes. On the 1 - 10 scale, it was a 20. I was begging them to cut it off, to do something. My left arm was cut open from my armpit down into my palm. They saved my hand, it's crippled, but my trigger finger is the best working digit. Memories.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 5, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> So what did you have to do Hippie. Did they just heal on there own?


They NEVER heal on their own.  If you look inside your shoulder when you've done for the rotator cuff, it looks like a frayed-to-total-separation nylon rope.  The ends are actually sorta fluffy.  They will NOT heal.

What caused the "nylon rope" to tear apart is simply that it was put to too much strain.  Tie a rope to the bumper of a truck and pull the truck with a tractor until the nylon rope snaps apart.  Now hold the two ends together and see if the rope re-forms inot one piece.  Same-o same-o.  BTDT

The longer you put it off, the worse it gets until you have to have your shoulder and arm BONES removed.

I know this because my left shoulder was torn, and I was UN-educated enough to think I could take the discomfort.  Well... I did, until my left arm suddenly became unusable!   

So when I did my right shoulder cuff in, I immediately got it repaired.

You want to look like a Terminator?  Want to be most of a year in recovery?  Just go ahead tough it out... for too long.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 5, 2020)

I’ll see your shoulder and raise you with a five fractured neck C 3 , 4 , and 5


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 5, 2020)

I love that pic with the Frankenstein bolts.

When I busted my neck, I had to wear a zany gadget that had extensions that reached my forehead to hold my head still.  Shoulda got a pic.  Try sleeping thisaway --

But I won't do it again just so I can show y'all a pic.    

This ain't me.  I'se prettier:






Big -- Your busted neck was MUCH worse than mine.  And they went in the front so I got my throat slit***

***They accidentally cut my pharyngial nerve, and I can no longer do falsetto like "Tip toe through the tulips" crapola.  I sound more like Lurch:  

_Basso profundo_:  *"You rang?"*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

Well ive got my left arm in a sling trying not to use it. We will see if i can get the muscles around it to take up the slack. Going to take some time though. Did a lot of research and Surgery is not always the answer. A very large percent of repairs to the rotor cuff will tear again especially if the muscles are not strengthened around it.
Cant pull my pants up using my left arm without pain. Guess my Wife will have to help.
And NO Hippie you cant do a sleep over you sick bastard so stop pming me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

I see dead toothbrushes


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 5, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Well ive got my left arm in a sling trying not to use it. We will see if i can get the muscles around it to take up the slack. Going to take some time though. Did a lot of research and Surgery is not always the answer. A very large percent of repairs to the rotor cuff will tear again especially if the muscles are not strengthened around it.
> Cant pull my pants up using my left arm without pain. Guess my Wife will have to help.
> And NO Hippie you cant do a sleep over you sick bastard so stop pming me.



I did what you are doing right now.  Luv ya, but what I did/you are doing is called "denial". Plain and simple.  Period.

_I put my arm in a sling._  Ha.  Trying not to use it.  Ha.

It got so bad, my arm dropped down about an inch.  To quote the doctor:

*"Walt, when I got in there, it looked like s-hit. The only things holding your arm on are blood vessels and your arm's outer skin."*

In order to save my arm, they sawed off the top of my arm bone.  Replaced the discarded rounded bone top with a teflon cup mounted in titanium with the titanium hammered deeply into the remainder my cut-off arm bone.

Then, they got *power drill* out <-- TINS!!  And drove 5" lag bolts (see above)

Please, Weedy... stop the _denial_ and go see a Bone & Joint doc.  This is an important decision for you.

If you think you are tough and can take it, YOU may be tough enough, but your arm is NOT tough enough.  _If you have to have the shoulder reversal operation, you will be in recovery for a fargin YEAR._

If you get to the right people in time, you will have a brace put on that you will wear 24/7 for 7 weeks.  That is the lightest, easiest, least hurtful option left to you right now.

Please lissen to your (almost) 8-decades old Unca, who has gone down both paths.  I am serious.  Clearly, in this one area, I know incredibly much more about this than you. (Over a year+ recovery experience).

The equivalent is me giving you advice on how to trip (?) a weed. No.  FLIP a plant.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2020)

Beg to differ, but I guess it's just how much you tore 'em. Both of mine were 50% tears. After a couple of months, I started my own therapy. I'd get in a hot shower and spider walk my hand up the wall 'til I screamed. Always tried to get a quarter inch higher the next day. According to the docs, The right shoulder is around 95% back in action, and the left is 85% and socked full of arthritis, just like my spine.
Boo, I ripped that bicep muscle back in my working days. Worst part was having my 4 year old daughter come running to me and only be able to put my right arm around her and pull her half way up for a hug. Left arm was toast for close to six months. Still have a knot that gets to throbbin' every now and then, and that's 26 years after the incident.
Nice thing about it is my forked up spine puts out enough misery to cover up all the other stuff. Kinda like you don't hear the muffler draggin' if the wheel bearings are squealing loud enough.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 5, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Beg to differ, but I guess it's just how much you tore 'em. Both of mine were 50% tears.



But that is just it, bro -- a 50% tear meant that the tendon was now less than 50% in strength, and has a greatly reduced ability to *not* tear further. 

But it gets incremental:  Each time you "forget" and use that arm to where you can feel it, you have increased the percent of tear.  I did exactly that.  

Weedhopper -- read what he's been posting; working his butt off. <-- That ain't what you did, and that ain't therapy.  And 50% would not require help with pants.  That's probably what he had when he tore it further.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

Yeah after doing a ton of reading and talking to some friends im going to take it easy for awhile,, use a sling when i can and do therapy to build up the muscle around the tear.
Im in pretty good shape so we will see what happens.
Thanks Walt and Hippie for your response's.
PS. I dont have to do the construction and labor i use to do. I am a superintendent so i have the ability to not push my luck lifting and such. I can pull my pants up with my left but its a little painful. I can actually reach over my head and it doesn't hurt very much. Moving it out to the side is the hardest thing  to do.
Hell i been picking up my grandkids. I just have to chill and not do more damage.
If it gets worse,,then i will go in for surgery.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 5, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah after doing a ton of reading and talking to some friends im going to take it easy for awhile,, use a sling when i can and do therapy to build up the muscle around the tear.
> Im in pretty good shape so we will see what happens.
> Thanks Walt snd Hippie for your response's.


OK.  You've done a ton or reading and talking and getting world-class level advice from yer Unca... but why not do one tweeny bintsy thing:

Just visit a PROFESSIONAL.  Just one measly visit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

I will if it doesn't get better Walt,,i promise.
Thank you bro.
After open heart surgery,, surgery to my shoulder damn sure doesn't scare me. Just don't like being cut on if its not absolutely necessary. If Hippies old ass can live with it,,i damn sure can.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2020)

It gets better, but it'll never be right. If you can get your arm above your head, it ain't that bad. I couldn't even get my elbow to the center of my chest. Still feel it when I use it, but it's not the leg wetting pain it originally was.


----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2020)

We all have our war stories about injuries at our age.  I broke my ankle, tore both tendons and ligaments playing basketball.  I did it bad to!!! But that was back in the day when I was 10 ft tall and bullet proof with a big case of stupidity.   After 3 weeks in my cast that was supposed to be on 6,  my brother asked me to go quail hunting with him.  So, I got the tin snips out and cut the cast off thinking it had been on long enough.  Took a pain pill the next day and went with him......WRONG!!!  Come monday I went crawling back to the orthopedists.  He was pissed and said the ankle wouldn't be right for a long time now.  He was right.  One of the dumbest things I have ever done. Took years before it was totally right again. 

Always wanted to try this as well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

Thats what men do. Push the freaking envelope as far as they can,,and then wish they hadn't. 
Had a bad motorcycle wreck when i was 17,, broke my knee in 14 places. Got run over on my Harley several yrs ago by a freaking Baptist Preacher in an old Catty. Got shot with a 357 in 2005,,had a Colostomy for 5months before they took it off and put me back together. Open Heart Surgery in 2013 and a stent last yr. Other then that,no problems. Oh and according to the Doctors and what they told my Wife. They lost my me twice on the table after i got shot and once during the open heart surgery.
Never seen no damn light either,,except for those bright ass lights they use to operate.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2020)

Broke a bone in the top of my left foot. Hurt so damn bad I had tears in my eyes. Went to the clinic, doc says it's broke, and tapes my little toe and the next one together. No cast. Tells me to stay off of it for awhile and then take it easy. I asked how long. He said, "You'll know". He wasn't lying. A month later I was walking on it and it felt like I'd broke it all over again.

Side note: The Old Hen told the doc that it was a good thing it was my left foot. He asked why. She replied, "Because he's right handed." The look on the doc's face was worth all the pain, almost.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 5, 2020)

Enjoy the night Kind Tokerzzz. I'm going to watch the Derby and tonight instead of ice cream I'm munching on cheesecake!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm beginning to get a complex, Hopper won't bite on any of my jigs...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> I'm beginning to get a complex, Hopper won't bites on any of my jigs...


You have to Jig harder or a different bait Where's Hippie


----------



## boo (Sep 5, 2020)

nice eyes roster...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

What up MG. Sorry brother i was busy with another brother who brought me some Purple Punch. Rolled a joint and just smoked some of it. I really like the buzz. Taste good too. Actually im freaking stoned.


----------



## kevinn (Sep 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> Had to bite the bullet and replace the guts of the toilet.  Leaking float valve and would flood the reservoir and run on to the floor overnight. Didn't go well.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I am so sorry !!!


----------



## kevinn (Sep 5, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I tore both rotator cuffs a few years back. Had a heck of a time washing my hair. One of the worst pains I've ever been in. 100 times worse than getting Little Hippie caught in my zipper.



Tough learning  how to utilize your left hand.  especially with weed's touth  brush !!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> What up MG. Sorry brother i was busy with another brother who brought me some Purple Punch. Rolled a joint and just smoked some of it. I really like the buzz. Taste good too. Actually im freaking stoned.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> I'm beginning to get a complex, Hopper won't bites on any of my jigs...


Yer bait ain't big enough.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

boo said:


> nice eyes roster...


Why Tanky, I could not see sheet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Yer bait ain't big enough.


That's for sure , remember you are hunting a monster






What Weed hoppers  imagines
In reality
What others see LOL


----------



## burnie (Sep 5, 2020)

Somethin` to warm up those cold bones :


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2020)

Bunch of sick bastards,,glad to call you my brothers


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2020)

Just mixed up a pint of strawberry ice cream and an 8oz. bottle of Kailua for the Pullet, Old Hen, and me to celebrate the last day of the garbage sale. Should have gave some to the dog. Poor guy. More strange people than he'd ever seen before and I wouldn't let him eat even one of 'em. 
Got the bubble pipe blazin'. Life is good.


----------



## burnie (Sep 6, 2020)

Kahlua , the most under rated ice cream topping ever !  Combined , they are a real relief for a recently baked throat !  Plus.....tasty !!
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 6, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. Good morning brother Boo. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrills and spills, weed and speed, Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 6, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Why Tanky, I could not see sheet



Well... mebbe you could not see sheet, but if you eat tin foil -- you sheet metal.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 6, 2020)

burnie said:


> Somethin` to warm up those cold bones :



MOTHER!!!??


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

burnie said:


> Somethin` to warm up those cold bones :


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

burnie said:


> Kahlua , the most under rated ice cream topping ever !  Combined , they are a real relief for a recently baked throat !  Plus.....tasty !!
> peace


Ah Have you ever tried Amarreto Cheesecake


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Bunch of sick bastards,,glad to call you my brothers


We LOVE Ya Brother , just needed to cheer ya up
Hold the arm feels a bid better,
Oh and stop Playin with it.
This is God..........................................


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

morning everybody. took the wife out for mexican and ritas last night and we took the grandson with us. it was good to spend some good time with him. he's young and still lost but getting tired of it so i see some changes ahead. i think he has figured out some of his friends aren't what he thought they were.


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

Morning....farts and misfits (forgot which thread I'm in).   Will be busy in the grow first thing.  Then gotta figure out the best way to save as much outside with this freeze killing cold front coming.  Now predicting 6 inches of set heavy snow.  Gonna cause major tree damage!  

Best crop of maters in years and about 1/2 are still green!  Will bring them in a let them ripen indoors. Not the same tho......Will dehydrate, can and make a lot of salsa! I

Breakfast time then off to the salt mine.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 6, 2020)

Ugg. Movin' kinda slow this morning. Warmed up to 63 outside. Gotta remind myself to check out the boiler and make sure it's ready. Never seen it so cool in September. The Hippie Dippie Weatherman is thinking it's gonna be an early winter with lots 'o snow. Burr.


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

@ hippie.....what was the hippy dippy weather man name?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 6, 2020)

George Carlin, of course!


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

you old fart......


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 6, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Food shopping is done for the week. Sold the old Yam motor yesterday.    Now I have to decide hydraulic steering or a good GPS with blue water maps...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 6, 2020)

Glad to hear the guy showed up.  I would serve a one-year term in hell for a good GPS with maps.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 6, 2020)

burnie said:


> Somethin` to warm up those cold bones :



I don't have a clue what she was doing in that video, I couldn't take my eyes off her shirt. I noticed when she started shaking and bouncing for a minute there that her shirt didn't move at all!

Magical shirt...


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

I would like to throw a glass of cold water on the front of that shirt and see what happens.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> I would like to throw a glass of cold water on the front of that shirt and see what happens.....


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 6, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>


mesmerizing.


----------



## burnie (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

So nice seeing a wonderful Mom and her children playing in the sprinkler on a Hot Day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

Another day in the books.  At least as far as the grow goes.  I'm pooped.  Daughter and SIL were over last night for dinner.  After dinner Jr (sil) and I went downstarirs to the man cave and shot 9-ball until almost midnight.  Took me a while to get going this morning but duty called and the rest of the day is mine as long as Mrs Pute doesn't find a honey do for me.  

To fricken hot to go outside though.  93f and rising! Feels just like Vegas.  Blast furnace out there and I wan no part of it.  

Here is a question for all you oldies freaks since you are showing videos from the past.......Van Morrison and Them did a song in the 60's called Gloria.  I am sure most of us remember it.  But, it never reached #1on the top 40 list with them.  Another one hit wonder band took it to #1.....anybody know the name of the band?


----------



## boo (Sep 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> I would like to throw a glass of cold water on the front of that shirt and see what happens.....


I'd prefer popsicles and be given the opportunity to lick them off...
found a few more words that are on the do not post list when I sent a pm earlier...bwahahahaha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> Another day in the books.  At least as far as the grow goes.  I'm pooped.  Daughter and SIL were over last night for dinner.  After dinner Jr (sil) and I went downstarirs to the man cave and shot 9-ball until almost midnight.  Took me a while to get going this morning but duty called and the rest of the day is mine as long as Mrs Pute doesn't find a honey do for me.
> 
> To fricken hot to go outside though.  93f and rising! Feels just like Vegas.  Blast furnace out there and I wan no part of it.
> 
> Here is a question for all you oldies freaks since you are showing videos from the past.......Van Morrison and Them did a song in the 60's called Gloria.  I am sure most of us remember it.  But, it never reached #1on the top 40 list with them.  Another one hit wonder band took it to #1.....anybody know the name of the band?


Patti Smith Group?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 6, 2020)

? and the Mysterians with 96 tears? Redbone Come and Get Your Love?

I did some amateur road work with Q. Got paid in T shirts and marching powder.


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

not even close.  Come on you old farts this was huge in 1966!!!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> not even close.  Come on you old farts this was huge in 1966!!!!!!


Cryin Shames


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

Who...?  Guess it was to hard.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Shadows of Knight
Well crap,,i was keystroke slow.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 6, 2020)

Them (band) - Wikipedia    This what your looking for Pute


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 6, 2020)

Enjoy the night kind people, my belly is almost full from dinner but I'm going to top it off with something cold and sweet. First though it's time to feed my head. Later I'll watch Wicked Tuna, I don't know why that show fascinates me but I can watch it for hours. Catch you all in the early hours.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> Who...?  Guess it was to hard.....



The wife remembers it well


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> Them (band) - Wikipedia    This what your looking for Pute


No, Them was Morrison's band.  Shadows of the Knight took it to the #1 song in the country well after Morrison and Them released it.


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

I love oldies trivia.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> I love oldies trivia.


Well you are 84 and should be good at it by now LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

He is not 84.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 6, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> He is not 84.


More like 104


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> He is not 84.


I know I am joshing him
His reply just came in my pm


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

Then why do I feel like it....I'm in my prime


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Roster,,,shhhhhhh,,he has your address and he is a Warlock.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

See what happened to that guy. Thats how Pute left him...


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

Hopper don't worry, I got this...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Come on Hammy,,join in Brother,,you know thats funny.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

Mr Lewis was always a pleasure to talk to


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

Roster why the edit? Now my response doesn't make since.....putitbk  ha ha!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

That's because you old bastards are potheads.


----------



## muggles (Sep 6, 2020)

Can I be a pothead when I grow up too?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> Roster why the edit? Now my response doesn't make since.....putitbk  ha ha!


I was always taught to respect my elders


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

Roster was told to go to bed
He said he will play with his friends in the morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Sissy


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Going back in time to 2014..In alphabetical order  



WeedHopper
Moderator Staff member Moderator
Feb 2, 2014
Add bookmark
#15
UPDATE if your looking for friends:
The forum has 454 topics and 6831 posts.

56 members have been online today:

420benny, 4u2sm0ke, brimck325, BudGrower, Bwanabud, cant, chark, Classic, Cubby, Dr Green Fang, Drfting07, EYORE, gerber, Growdude, Grower13, Hamster Lewis, HighBrixMMJ, Hushpuppy, jcchronic, jungle, Justa420Friend, Kaotik, Major Stoned, Melvan, mikeydean, Monoxide, mr rogers, MR1, Mz Kitty, NorCalHal, oldhippiechick, OldLuck, oldsman, orangesunshine, ozzydiodude, P J, pcduck, Plance, Ray Jay, Rosebud, Ruffy, shortbus, sin inc, SkagitMagic, stinkypinky1, Ston-loc, Sunakard2000, surfinc, The Hemp Goddess, The Old Stoner, umbra, vtwinken, WeatherMan, Weedhopper, wetdog, WillWeedton


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

This song kills me.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 6, 2020)

Evening stoners, sorry old stoners. One day i'll be there too. Had a full day of honey do's.


----------



## boo (Sep 7, 2020)

mornin rudie and the rest of you characters...


----------



## burnie (Sep 7, 2020)

Mornin` boo and Rudie ! Night evrybody else ! 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 7, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, morning burnie. Good morning kind peoples. I hope everyone slept better than me last night, I'll be laying back down I think. Welcome to Moanday ....


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 7, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Wicked Tuna, I don't know why that show fascinates me but I can watch it for hours.



I'm like that with Deadliest Catch, love that show. I figured I'd like Wicked Tuna too, so I checked it out on Hulu. The first season they had available was 4, I think. I was enjoying it other than this one guy who did nothing but whine about this other fisherman, Tyler maybe? Anyway, he carried on crying so much about him that it ruined the whole thing for me and I stopped watching. Maybe if I had started from the first season I would've gotten through it...?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 7, 2020)

burnie said:


>



I have watched that perfectly mobile darling do her incredibly fluid (and sexy!) moves about fifty times over the years.  She is absolutely hypnotic.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 7, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Honey-do's on the hit parade when the wife gets up. Other than that just another day in the swamps...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

MG i couldn't watch that crap either. I did watch several seasons of Meth Heads catching crab show. Captain Phil dying kinda screwed it up for me but i watched it for awhile after that.
Morning old farts. Hope ya have a great day.


----------



## muggles (Sep 7, 2020)

Mornin' all you Old Farts.  Doing the wake and bake thing with all you rascals this morning.  Passing left, looking right.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 7, 2020)

Good morning muggles and the rest of you OLD FARTS. Happy Labor Day to all. Drinkin' coffee and gonna have a session of "wake 'n bake". Here we go, puffin' 'n passin'.


----------



## boo (Sep 7, 2020)

morning folks, happy labor day, I'm gonna go labor at the gym today...enjoy folks...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 7, 2020)

Good morning fellas
happy Labor Day 
my first paycheck was 1969 when I washed dishes at a restaurant in Ojai California called The Oaks In Ojai
Got my last paycheck in 2009
ive seen my share of Labor Days.


----------



## pute (Sep 7, 2020)

Morning.  Will spend the day preparing for temps near 100f to below freezing tomorrow.  Major tree damage is expected.  I can deal with losing the veggie garden but not broken tree branches.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 7, 2020)

My first paycheck was while I was still in school in 1965, before that it was cash jobs. First full time paycheck was in June of 1965 after I graduated.


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2020)

morning everybody, running slow this morn.


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I have watched that perfectly mobile darling do her incredibly fluid (and sexy!) moves about fifty times over the years.  She is absolutely hypnotic.


unky that is liz brewer later liz derringer rick derringer's wife.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 7, 2020)

Morning, Old Farts. Hope everybody gets as stoned as they need to on yet another Labor Day. Got to find a little mischief to get into this afternoon. In my younger days, I'd go looking for trouble. In my older days, I don't need to look. It follows me around like a little puppy dog.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 7, 2020)

giggy said:


> unky that is liz brewer later liz derringer rick derringer's wife.


I am SO glad she got married.  _Somebody_ should be fondling her all the time.

Notice how she is not straining or anything, just loose and soft and having a good time.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 7, 2020)

Found this while looking up who Rick Derringer is.

Wow.  If you ever want to go back about 60 years of so...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 7, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> My first paycheck was while I was still in school in 1965, before that it was cash jobs. First full time paycheck was in June of 1965 after I graduated.


Just happened to notice the paycheck thing.  My first paycheck was in 1954, working P/T in a print shop.  My last was in 1998 as an animator.

Lessee... that's 44 fargin years I was continuously employed.  Of course, as a sojer, I received an Eagleshit Check twice a month.  It was $31.00 <-- that's $15.50/week <-- TINS.  At that time, my pay was $8 a month more than Custer's cavalry sojers.  

I have to point out that my Scottish bride received $91.30 per month.  $40 came from my pay (leaving $31) and $51.30 came from Uncle Sugar.  We got by.


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2020)

i was in 79 - 82 i think i was getting around 650.00 a month. e3 over two, i got busted and had to start over.


----------



## pute (Sep 7, 2020)

My first job/check was in 1967.  Stock boy at the local grocery store.  Don't even remember what I got paid.  Worked all my life, never took unemployment.  Retired in 1-1-2010.  Work harder now than I did then.  I can't stand to sit or watch day time tv.  I have to be doing something....might as well get paid. 

Back to work.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 7, 2020)

Have a great evening good peoples, I'm off to the couch.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

Smoking a doobie,,drinking a cold beer and watching


----------



## burnie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2020)

12  They were a Hoot
Like Dragnet too.
Next time you need help call the Hippie




Huggee bear


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Evening folks. Been out of town for a few. I’ve been in my shop for 43 years.  Looking to retire in a few


----------



## burnie (Sep 7, 2020)

What kinda` shop Steve ?
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 8, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz. It's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 8, 2020)

Good morning OOFC members, hope all had a great Labor Day weedend. Woke up to rain on this 2 toke Tuesday. Just drinkin' coffee, gonna fill a bowl and have a session of "wake 'n bake". Ready ? Puffin' 'n passin'.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 8, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Still trying to figure out which end is up...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

Wake up ya old coots. Coffee time.


----------



## giggy (Sep 8, 2020)

morning folks. i grew up in a family owned machine shop in houston texas. can remember running a saw for $0.25 a hour. big money for a kid. played on a tractor all day yesterday and paying for it this morn.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

I remember hauling hay for 5cents a bale.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

I use to clam and get a penny a piece for each clam
These went for more money, house wives seem to never get enough


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 8, 2020)

I acre garden all my childhood. Did not know what store bought veggies was till I was 13. Got no pay for that.  Always had a full belly though.
Morning Folks.  No work today. No worries I am still getting paid. So your SS is still good Hippie.
Biscuits and Gravy for me. You Folks should taste the wifes gravy. It is the Best.


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2020)

@ hopper....I got 7cents a bale...I was a high roller .....

Some up to a mix of snow/rain.  35f and dropping! Not a good day for man or beast.  Hard freeze forecasted for tonight.  Will salvage what I can and start cleaning the mess tomorrow


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

So did you guys ever throw a friend or foe into a bale hopping machine?

Hippie?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

Some wakey bakey muzac


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 8, 2020)

The look on the audience faces at the end was Priceless


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 8, 2020)

Roster, I didn't quite know what to think of ya when ya first showed up. After that, I got ya figured out. I'd buy ya a beer and burn one with ya any day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

Roster,,just dont get drunk or you will wake up with your butt hurten.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 8, 2020)

Morning , not much to cheer about in my crib...garden is toast. 65 plants down the drain. Well , we might salvage a couple but with 20 degree weather for 18-36 hours , even frost cloth and moving blankets won’t help.

looks like I will be buying my meds again this year , that will add up , 3-5 grams a day adds up to 2000 in a year..at about $5 bux a gram = about $10,000.

I can write a check for that but I’d rather spend that cash on a sailboat.

so yeah , $10,000 dollars frozen like shiat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

Well crap,,sorry to hear that brother.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 8, 2020)

Big that Sucks, I am Pissed at my self for not checking my Indica close enough and lost 2 to bud rot.  With rain for the next few the other 6 got a New Home..


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2020)

Sorry Big.  You have had the worst luck.  How long has it been since you had a year go by with no problems.  Time to move or go indoors.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Roster, I didn't quite know what to think of ya when ya first showed up. After that, I got ya figured out. I'd buy ya a beer and burn one with ya any day.


We would have a lot of Fun Bro
you may even be the one running from me with that funny looking Ostrich Feather sticking out of where the toothbrush should be
I'd be honored Sir


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster,,just dont get drunk or you will wake up with your butt hurten.


Like I was saying he might be waking with a smile LOL


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2020)

Roster, I have determined that YOU are absolutely out of your mind.....looks like you have come to the right place.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Morning , not much to cheer about in my crib...garden is toast. 65 plants down the drain. Well , we might salvage a couple but with 20 degree weather for 18-36 hours , even frost cloth and moving blankets won’t help.
> 
> looks like I will be buying my meds again this year , that will add up , 3-5 grams a day adds up to 2000 in a year..at about $5 bux a gram = about $10,000.
> 
> ...


So sorry Brother, Sending some prayers for warmer weather


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

putembk said:


> Roster, I have determined that YOU are absolutely out of your mind.....looks like you have come to the right place.


That is Great  I love it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

*One for WeedHopper*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

One for Hippie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

My old Handle was Butcher


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

Dam still waiting for the baby Catties to hatch


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## anthonybrigs (Sep 8, 2020)

I have been in a few old fart clubs but always in search of the ORIGINAL...glad to meet everybody....what time you all start moving in the morning?


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 8, 2020)

Welcome Aboard Anthony.  There is always some one up and on here. For me it's 3:30 am


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 8, 2020)

Have a great evening kind people, I'm off to play guitar and two toke the night away.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

Welcome aboard my friend.


----------



## boo (Sep 8, 2020)

welcome anthony, don't know how old you are but when you get into your late 60's you get up when you darn well feel like it...8:30am is plenty early for me...


----------



## True Bleu (Sep 8, 2020)

i thought the old one was the original but ill play along! high every1!


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 9, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz, welcome to Weedsday .....


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 9, 2020)

Good morning members of the OOFC. It be humpday for those still supporting the SS fund and thank you for that. I be up early cause I woke up and besides that I got 2 Dr. appointments today and gotta drive my old behind about 80 miles to get there. So, it's coffee time here.  
Welcome to our humble home of old farts and near-do-wells. Join us, anthonybrigs and True Bleu.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2020)

Checking in , still alive and kicking


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 9, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Attic insulation was redone yesterday And solar exhaust attic fan damn well better be done today. Only time will tell...


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2020)

Morning.  Been outside cleaning snow off branches.  No tree damage but the garden isn't going fair so well.  Will have to wait and see what bounced back and what is lost.

Meanwhile back in the basement everything is fine!  Will spend the morning can there and the rest of the day cleaning up outside.

Another cup.....need to warm back up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2020)

P


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  Been outside cleaning snow off branches.  No tree damage but the garden isn't going fair so well.  Will have to wait and see what bounced back and what is lost.
> 
> Meanwhile back in the basement everything is fine!  Will spend the morning can there and the rest of the day cleaning up outside.
> 
> Another cup.....need to warm back up.


morn Hoping for the Best Pute


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 9, 2020)

True Bleu said:


> i thought the old one was the original but ill play along! high every1!


The other bunch left when the political crap started. Now, we're back and politics free. Always room for another pot smoker with a good attitude. Welcome.


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2020)

afternoon, i hate white grass.


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 9, 2020)

burnie said:


> What kinda` shop Steve ?
> peace


I have an auto repair shop. 3rd generation. My Grandfather  started it in 1942


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 9, 2020)

Enjoy the evening good people, I'm off to smoke dope and play some blues.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 9, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all! Grooving to some CCR & Golden Pineapple...


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2020)

damn big,  .. geoengineered snow sucks huh


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2020)

patwi said:


> damn big,  .. geoengineered snow sucks huh



ha!...that’s exactly what my gf said

the hemp farmers out here got spanked..1000’s of acres got hit


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2020)

That just goes to show you......should have grown pot.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2020)

putembk said:


> That just goes to show you......should have grown pot.....



say what?...pot or hemp , snow and freezing weather does not discriminate


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> I have an auto repair shop. 3rd generation. My Grandfather  started it in 1942


Excellent another Car Guy


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 9, 2020)

I see a couple of issues with that thing.  
Evening OOFC


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2020)

No shit....


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 9, 2020)

Would love to be there when they launch it.  (Sink It)


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> say what?...pot or hemp , snow and freezing weather does not discriminate


I know that...karma....come on man haha


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)

Great way to get rid of someone
It was an accident LOL


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 9, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 264380



Call it the Minnow.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2020)

putembk said:


> I know that...karma....come on man haha



my dogma got ran over by my karma

looks like some plants may survive , will know after tonight , if we can get past the 31 degrees , we may be able to resurrect some life back into a few plants.....am curious to see how certain strandivars react towards the cold...like the Snow Leopards...first photo are c99s , 2nd photo is the leopard


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2020)

sorry to see your problems big, whoda thunk it would snow so early, our clomate is crazy and gettin crazier by the day...does anyone have a reccomendation for a legitimate source of beans, I'm wanting GG4 beans and want legit stuff...
took the buick for a spin after getting it off the trailer...the turbo hits 19 lbs. of boost and the methanol injection pastes you back into the seats...the seat is more like a couch than an auto seat...with a set of slicks she'll run low 10's...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hey Boo , someone has a thread on GG over on FB , maybe one of those cats know of a legit source


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2020)

thanks big...


----------



## stain (Sep 9, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> ha!...that’s exactly what my gf said
> 
> the hemp farmers out here got spanked..1000’s of acres got hit
> 
> ...


They will still make bank with crop insurance. I'm betting even more than what they would get if it was harvested.

The plants can take 32f to 25f and snow on them acks as insulation. I'm betting yours will make it through. 

I'm afraid of mold here as we will be getting rain for 3 days straight. Already pulled 2 sourbubbles today. Pulling more in the morning. They are super dense and need to be pulled as soon as possible.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 9, 2020)

Just made a squad sized pot of beef stew. Anybody hungry?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hey Boo , I looked at the thread and saw that you’ve already asked about some legit gg.....good luck in your hunt!.......I’ve smoked it a couple of times and it was ok


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks Staind and good luck with the rain...you will be out shaking those trees several times......did you ever have any luck getting some Oxidate?...that stuff works great on pm 

hows the trainwreck doing?


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 10, 2020)

Good morning kind people, it's Thirstday ....


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 10, 2020)

Good morning peoples of the OOFC. A great day is dawning, get up and out and enjoy it, ya never know how many ya got left.


----------



## anthonybrigs (Sep 10, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> Welcome Aboard Anthony.  There is always some one up and on here. For me it's 3:30 am





yooper420 said:


> Boys and girls, men and women, old and not so old, this is the place to see and be seen. All are welcome as we start anew.


Yoop...excuse my tech stupidity....but how do I post in this room...i see the reply button but how do I send my own post?...again sorry...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

anthonybrigs said:


> Yoop...excuse my tech stupidity....but how do I post in this room...i see the reply button but how do I send my own post?...again sorry...


Just scroll down to you see the empty box and start typing my friend,,or you can reply directly to someone elses post by using the reply button.


----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2020)

morning peoples.


anthonybrigs said:


> Yoop...excuse my tech stupidity....but how do I post in this room...i see the reply button but how do I send my own post?...again sorry...


when you enter a section such as the coffee table, look towards the upper right and there is a button to start a new thread. you will have to give it a title and post to it then hit post reply. hope that helps.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 10, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 264380


If you time it just right, you could dive between the two props to get your hat that blew off...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

Giggy i think he wants to post in this thread.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 10, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Working on boat today & then yard work. Fishing tomorrow!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> If you time it just right, you could dive between the two props to get your hat that blew off...
> 
> View attachment 264397


Walt I believe they incorperated a synchronization gear” enabling the machine gun’s rounds to be fired between the blades of the propeller.)
As to not allow that from happening


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 10, 2020)

Good morning ya all
here is to a better day


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2020)

Morning.  Annual physical this morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

putembk said:


> Motning.  Annual physical this morning.


Cough, Bend over Doc two finger a comming,,   Hey wait is that Hippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good Luck


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

Thought of Pute when I found this


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2020)

That looks a lot like Hippie


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hope yer doctor's nickname is fat fingers.


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Hope yer doctor's nickname is fat fingers.



Can't wait.  Last year my PSA was 1.2 so he didn't check my prostate......fingers crossed....no pun intended....


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2020)

Ha ha.....no prostate exam.  PSA 0.7!!!   Got a tetanus and a Shingles shot.  Both arms are sore.  NO new meds.  Going for a walk.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 10, 2020)

The part I did not understand was that the doctor had one hand on each of my shoulders...


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 10, 2020)

Enjoy the night Kind Tokerzz, I'm going to watch a little golf and smoke a lot of weed.


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Sep 11, 2020)

Night everybody.....3 bowls tend to do that sometimes. 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 11, 2020)

Good night burnie, good morning kind peoples, It's Fryday.


----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2020)

morning old farts happy freak'n fry-day


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Morning Gang. Hope yall have a good friday and a great weekend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

putembk said:


> Ha ha.....no prostate exam.  PSA 0.7!!!   Got a tetanus and a Shingles shot.  Both arms are sore.  NO new meds.  Going for a walk.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 11, 2020)

Good morning 
what a difference a day makes
looks like most of the garden will be salvaged , only about a 20% loss

Hallelujah! 

im still debating moving south , Oklahoma , Poteau area , Broken Bow , Idabel, or maybe Wewoka


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

WOOOHATY


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Bigsur,,,ive been to Broken Bow and other places in Oklahoma. Really nice country.


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Morning everyone!


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2020)

Morning.  Doc said the shingles shot would make me tired and feel like I had a mild case of the flu.  It Did!!  As the day went on I got more and more lethargic and crashed early!!  Both arms are sore but glad it's over for another year.  New glasses, new hearing aids.....and a clean bill of health!!!!  Think I will celebrate by spending the day trimming.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hopper, the best thing I ever saw in OK was "Welcome to Oklahoma" in my rear view mirror. God forsaken state if there ever was one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Its beautiful up in the Northeast around the Choctaw Reservations.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 11, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> what a difference a day makes
> looks like most of the garden will be salvaged , only about a 20% loss
> 
> ...



YAY!!  The pictures looked like The End Of The World.  Can any part of the 20% frizzen plants be harvested at all?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 11, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> YAY!!  The pictures looked like The End Of The World.  Can any part of the 20% frizzen plants be harvested at all?



its mostly branches that broke off during the covering and uncovering , we used a lot of those heavy moving quilted blankets over the frost cloth

so I pulled off the broken branches and gave them to the chickens...the flowers were not mature enough for humans but the birds dig them , especially if there are any seeds....


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 11, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Its beautiful up in the Northeast around the Choctaw Reservations.



yeah mang , Jay  or Spavinah then there is the western side of the Ozarks there , we have floated Spring Creek a few times

i lived in and around Tulsa for 13 years...Tahlequah is nice too

a lot of dispensaries in Oklahoma now


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Hopper, the best thing I ever saw in OK was "Welcome to Oklahoma" in my rear view mirror. God forsaken state if there ever was one.



let me guess , you went through Guymon and Gage around the panhandle , going to Texas?

lots of beautiful places in okieville 

if I’m not mistaken , there is more shoreline in oklahoma than the Atlantic and pacific seaboards combined


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Hell yeah Bigsur....Oklahoma has some awesome places to live or visit. And yeah the Panhandle is boring but is a great place to hunt Rattlesnakes. Hippie is from Michigan,, cant pay no attention to a Northerner.  Just kidden brother Hippie,,ya know Hopper loves ya.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 11, 2020)

The only real bad thing about NE OK or SW Mo. Digging holes is a pain in the [email protected]@.  A lot of Rock. But it is Beautiful.  Here in Central Mo we can dig a hole. Most of the time.  Northern Ark is also a Scenic Place.
Afternoon Folks Glad to be off work for the week.
I was adopted by a Family in Tahlequah.  Cherokee really good people. Also some Drunk Indians.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 11, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! We went about 15 miles out into the Gulf and found a nice rock pile. Caught some fish & I caught a buzz as well.. Gulf is still too hot inshore to be able to catch many fish. You need to go to where they are  . We had 2' to 3' waves going out and maybe 1' coming in. Yes we got the shit beat out of us going out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

putembk said:


> Can't wait.  Last year my PSA was 1.2 so he didn't check my prostate......fingers rossed....no pun intended....


Pute
Glad it all worked out for you.
Reminded me of a story, from my last digital exam, MY GP gloved up and went to town, (1 finger then 2 ) I was like easy there Doc.
He looks me in the eye and says I found a lump and your prostate is fine.
Soooooooooooooooooooooo. I like what now , he sends me to an Ash Doctor next.
OK here is where it gets funny, the day of apt , I all set the wife is coming for support, get to the office and ask to see the doctor and I was told "*She" would be with me right away, Turns out to be a 30something Hot Chinease Doctor with pretty nurse assistant,   *I then look my wife right in the eye and say lets go but stayed as I was already there wanting to get this over with,
Next part the exam room.
I go in strip down bare and hop on table, I explain my doc 2 fingered me to find said bump.
She now goes in with not 1 but 4 of her fingers sweeping and searchin for the so called lump my GP filipped about.
She finds it and says we need to scope ya, after signing it was OK to proceed she pulls out what looked like a large bore scope and says Spread em please
I grab my cheeks and comply , pretty nurse my wife and Doc all in the room, (oh course I had to crack an azz joke being me)
So after one of the most embrassing days I have had she says  "No problem it is scare tissue from taking too big of a dump most likely , LOL
Live and learn.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Lots of Drunk indians. I was in jail with some in Ardmore Oklahoma,,, crazy bastards.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 11, 2020)

Enjoy the night kind people, tonight I have fresh strawberries to put on my ice cream....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

When they got done with me I felt like I had a drunken Indian during my anal probe LOL
But I was not drunk the night before or I would have been who raped me.

Oh now I think of Hippie when I tell this story, can not figure why LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the night kind people, tonight I have fresh strawberries to put on my ice cream....


Nice did you put sugar on the Strawberries to make them sweat their juices?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Anal probe jacked you up,,look in the mirror at those eyes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2020)

Yeah, I'll BET the scar tissue was from taking a mega dump!

Other than the NE part of OK coming out of Kansas, you can keep the whole state. Ugly women and redneck cowboys. Didn't mention the blasted tornadoes, either. Went out there with the club back in '89. First time we got hit with weather, I pulled over behind a semi that stopped 'cause he couldn't see either. Ran up and knocked on his window and motioned toward his trailer. He nods. Thirty of us rode out the storm under his trailer.
Next time we got hit, the winds picked up outta the east so bad that I pulled over and grabbed a couple of 50 pound rocks to stick in the side hack with a very pregnant wife, just to keep it from flipping over. Everybody else was leaning hard enough to the right that they were scraping foot pegs. Tornadoes dropping down out of the clouds. So many, it looked like a cow's udder. Rain picked up so hard you could only see five feet in front of you. Found a driveway to pull off the road with the rest of the crew. Kept going up the driveway and low and behold, here's a bar parking lot. We all piled inside for a little relief. Barmaid was swamped with everyone ordering drinks, so one of the gals in the pack that owned a bar started waiting tables for her. The guys wanted to know just how I knew there was a bar there. Told 'em they didn't make me their spiritual adviser for nothin'.

You boys can keep Okra-homely.


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2020)

@roster....we used to have a girl in high school we called 4 fingers.  I will never think of you in the same way!!!! You devil.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

putembk said:


> @roster....we used to have a girl in high school we called 4 fingers.  I will never think of you in the same way!!!! You devil.


I was actually laughing while the Doc was doing the exam, I was thinking of What would Confucius Say......................
Confucius say: Man that go to bed with itchy butt wake up with sticky fingers! Confucius say: *Man who behaves like an ass will be the butt of those who crack jokes*. Confucius say: He who eats too many prunes, sits on toilet many moons.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Yeah, I'll BET the scar tissue was from taking a mega dump!
> 
> Other than the NE part of OK coming out of Kansas, you can keep the whole state. Ugly women and redneck cowboys. Didn't mention the blasted tornadoes, either. Went out there with the club back in '89. First time we got hit with weather, I pulled over behind a semi that stopped 'cause he couldn't see either. Ran up and knocked on his window and motioned toward his trailer. He nods. Thirty of us rode out the storm under his trailer.
> Next time we got hit, the winds picked up outta the east so bad that I pulled over and grabbed a couple of 50 pound rocks to stick in the side hack with a very pregnant wife, just to keep it from flipping over. Everybody else was leaning hard enough to the right that they were scraping foot pegs. Tornadoes dropping down out of the clouds. So many, it looked like a cow's udder. Rain picked up so hard you could only see five feet in front of you. Found a driveway to pull off the road with the rest of the crew. Kept going up the driveway and low and behold, here's a bar parking lot. We all piled inside for a little relief. Barmaid was swamped with everyone ordering drinks, so one of the gals in the pack that owned a bar started waiting tables for her. The guys wanted to know just how I knew there was a bar there. Told 'em they didn't make me their spiritual adviser for nothin'.
> ...


Oh I know exactly what happening
It involved an over powered Bidet and a sprinkler system pressure surge.........................
Dam thing was like a high stream water jet, Cut me up and was bleeding
But I forgot that happened months earlier.
I tried to tell Doc and he just laughed and said you need to see the ashDoc


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

This is a Pot forum right
The porcelain pot

OK have at me LOL


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2020)

You shouldn't be allowed out after dark.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

putembk said:


> You shouldn't be allowed out after dark.


That is exactly what the Boy Scouts told me when I applied for the job of Scout Master


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hey, now yer walkin' on Hopper's job!


----------



## stain (Sep 11, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Thanks Staind and good luck with the rain...you will be out shaking those trees several times......did you ever have any luck getting some Oxidate?...that stuff works great on pm
> 
> hows the trainwreck doing?


No oxidate didn't need as it's russet mites.. Train wreck WAS doing fine till this last storm blew through. Busted of the best branches. What's left got weeks to go. 

Just stopping in from another 12hr shift of trimming Hades. 6 plants down over 30 to go... House reeks good!!!

Need a hot shower to get the blood flowing again in my legs N ars. Sitting all day....


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 12, 2020)

Good morning people, Welcome to Satyrday .....


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 12, 2020)

Yummies!






Awright... how long did it take you to see the mouse?


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 12, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## giggy (Sep 12, 2020)

morning old farts. they are supposed to turn off the net today for repairs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> @roster....we used to have a girl in high school we called 4 fingers.  I will never think of you in the same way!!!! You devil.


Ah ole three in the pink and one in the stink, I remember her too LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning old farts. they are supposed to turn off the net today for repairs.


The whole Net?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning old farts. they are supposed to turn off the net today for repairs.


Did we break it again?


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 12, 2020)

Good morning members of the OOFC, hope all have a great sativa Saturday. Drinkin' coffee and reading for "wake 'n bake". Puffin' 'n passin' to the old fart next to me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2020)

Good morning fellas and gals
looks like the sun has returned and this crop just may finish and produce a few pounds of medicine

here is to a groovy weekend


----------



## pute (Sep 12, 2020)

Morning.  Will be outside working today.  Garden is a mess.  Squash and cukes  didn't make it.  Peppers are played out and pretty much everything will be culled or cut way back.

happy for you big.  Things sounded pretty ominous for a while.   So, are you staying in Colo?  Ok sounds hot and dusty.  Plus I would miss our wild nights in Colfax!

Sun is looking good....think I will go out and feel it's warm glow in my face.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2020)

Going to my oldest Sons house today and then to dinner.


----------



## giggy (Sep 12, 2020)

@RosterTheCog just in my work area but it is still up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2020)

Morning Old Farts. Paying for my mowing this morning. Think I'll be taking it easy today.


----------



## pute (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2020)

putembk said:


>



yeah man!


.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2020)

my garden is safe from rippers





.






you talking to me?

.


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 12, 2020)

Rainy day today. And another tropical disturbance coming our way. The first 2 missed us. They say the 3rd time is the charm?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2020)

Big, I used to have an attack cat. Had a big male tabby. My old man would come over and rough him up. The cat loved it. Pappy would tease him by putting his hand in his pocket and jingle his keys. The cat would run up his leg in full attack mode.
One day, an insurance man came to the door. Kept telling him I wasn't interested (young folks think they'll live forever), and he made the mistake of jingling his keys in his pocket. You shoulda been there.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Big, I used to have an attack cat. Had a big male tabby. My old man would come over and rough him up. The cat loved it. Pappy would tease him by putting his hand in his pocket and jingle his keys. The cat would run up his leg in full attack mode.
> One day, an insurance man came to the door. Kept telling him I wasn't interested (young folks think they'll live forever), and he made the mistake of jingling his keys in his pocket. You shoulda been there.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 12, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! I'm sorry but that cat would get free flying lessons! I don't put up with my APBT's chewing on me, so a cat don't have a chance in h*ll. With my Pit's I teach them not to by biting them back.
Taking the wife out tomorrow night to a really nice Italian Rest. for our 34th Anniversary...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Big, I used to have an attack cat. Had a big male tabby. My old man would come over and rough him up. The cat loved it. Pappy would tease him by putting his hand in his pocket and jingle his keys. The cat would run up his leg in full attack mode.
> One day, an insurance man came to the door. Kept telling him I wasn't interested (young folks think they'll live forever), and he made the mistake of jingling his keys in his pocket. You shoulda been there.



my favorite , Sadie was 19 when she left for the rainbow bridge , she was special , be careful , she would bite


----------



## pute (Sep 12, 2020)

Congrats on 34 drift. She deserves a metal.......

Back is screaming at me.  Don't know what I did but it sure took the glide in my slide away.  I was able to get most things done but at a much slower pace. Gonna take it easy the rest of the day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> Congrats on 34 drift. She deserves a metal.......
> 
> Back is screaming at me.  Don't know what I did but it sure took the glide in my slide away.  I was able to get most things done but at a much slower pace. Gonna take it easy the rest of the day.


Feel Better old Man, I blew my foot yesterday doing the dang Pool , (hole in the gorund that sucks up my money)  Now today I can handle walk and I still have to drain it down tomorrow and seal the filter .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

Oh on top of that my drywell drain line has clogged at the outside vent and has collsaped and needs to be re piped. PVC . Oh great my back will be in all kinds of pain that day
I bet that makes you people smile.............................


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 12, 2020)

Have a good evening peoples, I'm off to smoke dope and play the blues .....


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 12, 2020)

I don't laugh at nobody with body pains. I was not good to myself in my younger days. I'm just thankful i can still move but moans and groans come with it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

1sickpuppy said:


> I don't laugh at nobody with body pains. I was not good to myself in my younger days. I'm just thankful i can still move but moans and groans come with it.


Is it worse for most people here at night going to bed, or getting out of bed in the morning?
I am a little but better the next day if I get a really good sleep/
OK Night My Friends, I am dreaming of a Big Bowl of Ice cream
Dam you rudedude


----------



## burnie (Sep 12, 2020)

Going to bed or waking up is no problem for me . Now getting to sleep is a whole `nuther story !!
peace


----------



## boo (Sep 12, 2020)

no disrespect but I don't think y'all are old enough to know what pain is all about, I know some of you are...I mean serious pain that would debilitate the average man...just think, today is as good as it gets for us, tomorrow we'll have more aches and pains than today...everything costs more tomorrow, taxes are going up, geeze louise...for what it's worth I'm livin the life laVida loca...h*ll, I hurt 24/7 but love life large...I was taught to work hard in all I do and I achieve that goal...being retired for years and I still labor daily...somedays I just lay on ice... guess I'm souding like an old fart so I'll shut my piehole and go smoke some nice OG kush...


----------



## pute (Sep 12, 2020)

Respect given boo,  I beach but just aches and pains.  Nothing serous but I sure can relate to having a hard time getting myself going in the morning.  A bit more pain and slower as the years go by.  I have a birthday next week and don't want it!!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2020)

My parents only lied to me twice that I know of. Mom said that good girls didn't do that, and she was wrong. Really good girls do even more. Pappy said that hard work won't kill ya, and he was right. He didn't mention that it'll break your body down so bad you'll wish you were dead some times.
If I could do it all over again, I'd be born rich instead of good looking and humble.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 13, 2020)

Good morning peoples, it's another pleasant valley Sunday .......


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 13, 2020)

Good morning my old fart peeps. And it is a great Sunday morning to be alive, pains and all. The alternative sucks bid time. Have some coffee and a session of "wake 'n bake" to start your day. Join me, puffin' n' passin'.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 13, 2020)

I wonder if one of the sekrit requirements to be in the OOFC is to be physically wrecked.

I've been shot, stabbed, blown up, run completely over, poisoned, and insulted.  I fit right in.   

Actually, I am beginning to think my DNA is different from normal humans.  While I can be easily crunched, folded, and fried, I am immortal.  

So far...


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 13, 2020)

Unca Walt, spoken like a true OLD FART.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 13, 2020)

Remember that pain is Mother Nature's way of telling you that you are still alive. Now I have to go and take my pills, my doctors' way of keeping me alive and kickin'.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 13, 2020)

Good morning all you Cool Cats

itd down the harvest  homestretch with defoliation going on the next couple of days
looks like we will salvage 80% of the garden which is fantastic considering they were all covered in snow a few days ago , hard to believe







brings new meaning to this Snow Leopard


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 13, 2020)

bigsur51, that's great if'n you can save 80% of 'em. Looks to be some really nice snow covered ladies. Brush 'em and kiss their behinds and they'll be fine, bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I wonder if one of the sekrit requirements to be in the OOFC is to be physically wrecked.
> 
> I've been shot, stabbed, blown up, run completely over, poisoned, and insulted.  I fit right in.
> 
> ...


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)

morning, truth is i go to bed hurting and i get up hurting, it is my daily life. some hurt more then others but the ones who don't hurt as bad still hurt. as hippie says it's natures way telling you your still alive.  i still drag myself out of bed and go to work, but simple things like mowing the grass can take me down for a day or two. i myself am eat up with osteoarthritis, neuropathy and then we move to the old wreck and work injuries. i moan and beech and get up in the morning with the ozzy osbourne shuffle, but will try to never lay down and quit. i am partially disabled with a bad hand and almost completely blind in one eye from a hand wheel from my navy days and don't get no check for either. as i said it is my daily life and i'm gonna make the best of it untill i take my final sleep.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2020)

Morning ya bunch of mean old farts. Pain comes with age that's for damn sure. I gets up slower everyday,, but i gets up,,thats the main thing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2020)

So Pain is a Badge that we wear to let us all know we have lead active , happy, and more than the average crazy lives?


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 13, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! It's food shopping day so I'll keep this short. If I were to wake up NOT in pain,  I would surely wonder if the world had come tp an end...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2020)

Some of my brothers went down. They are lucky and all are okay.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2020)

Glad to hear all are OK,


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 13, 2020)

WH, wishing your Brothers a speedy recovery...

Road rash sucks! I've had free flying lessons a few times...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks guys.
Me and you both Drifting. My first time i went down i was 17. Car turned across in front of me. Busted my knee in 14 places.


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)

never wrecked bad with a street bike, but dirt bikes are another story to long to tell. glad your brothers and sister are ok. grandson wants a bike but will not listen to me about having some seat time before he jumps on a big bike. he rode a dirt bike a couple times one day and now thinks he can handle a big bike.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 13, 2020)

Have a great night kind people, it's time for some blues and a few bowls one of which will be ice cream and strawberries.


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2020)

I don't do motorcycles or snow machines anymore.  My racing cars days are long gone and I am now a pretty safe driver but there is something about Bikes, ATV's and snowmobiles that makes me go crazy/stupid.  It is best I don't play on them anymore.  Been over the handle bars to many times in my days.  Never hurt really bad but I'm lucky and know it.  Used up my 9 lives long ago. 

Never crashed a race car which is amazing....all my friends did.  You do it long enough and you get bit. Sometimes really bad.

@ Rudy,  I would love to hear you play your guitar sometime.


----------



## stain (Sep 13, 2020)

@bigsur51

Trainwreck

















Some of the others


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2020)

No words...respect!


----------



## Reibsi (Sep 14, 2020)

I love those pics Stain and good luck on the up and coming harvest....been busy as a Bee here and I`m seeing some light at the end of the tunnel....taking down some this week so wish me luck....Here`s the Mextiza x UELlooker Fems...these things are the stinkiest plants that  I`m presently growing....going it alone on the Dadga slow release ferts growing in swamp bags.
 and the other pic is Lorans LBL x AA....this is not the Lemon one but the stronger hitting chem/kushy strain....these plants will be the last to harvest and they are safe in my little micro climate that is surrounded by Beaver ponds and tall standing trees....thanks for looking and I hope you all have been behaving yourself,lol....carry on my wayward friends and take care n stay safe.


----------



## boo (Sep 14, 2020)

bwahahahaha...if I could do it over I'd have made changes but I'm beyond fortunate in my life,never a handout or free lunch...


----------



## boo (Sep 14, 2020)

mornin brother rudie,I'm doing a quick munchy fly bye...


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 14, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. I can always relate to munchies. Good morning peoples, it's another Moanday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Nice grow guys. You guys are killing it. Damn i wish i could grow outside like that. I have to keep my outdoor grows small which really sucks when i see trees like that.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 14, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! We had a very nice dinner out last night. Today it's our monthly Sam's Club run. And in between all these rain drops I hope to get the last of my Maters in big pots...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Morning Drift. Hope you have a good day brother.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 14, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Drift. Hope you have a good day brother.


And you as well...


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 14, 2020)

Good morning my old fart brethren, and yes, it be another Monday. Tomorrow I have a biopsy done to find and figure out my treatment for the spot if cancer on my lung. It seems that crap never stops. Will be another pain to tell i'm still alive and have to pay for my misadventures on life. Should have died back in '69, but here I am, bitchin' and hurtin'.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 14, 2020)

stain, beautiful porn in the morn.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Hope it comes back negative brother Yoop.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

Prayers Yooper


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2020)

morning everybody. yoop good luck bro, your in our prayers.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks brothers, tomorrow will tell.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 14, 2020)

Reibsi said:


> I love those pics Stain and good luck on the up and coming harvest....been busy as a Bee here and I`m seeing some light at the end of the tunnel....taking down some this week so wish me luck....Here`s the Mextiza x UELlooker Fems...these things are the stinkiest plants that  I`m presently growing....going it alone on the Dadga slow release ferts growing in swamp bags.
> and the other pic is Lorans LBL x AA....this is not the Lemon one but the stronger hitting chem/kushy strain....these plants will be the last to harvest and they are safe in my little micro climate that is surrounded by Beaver ponds and tall standing trees....thanks for looking and I hope you all have been behaving yourself,lol....carry on my wayward friends and take care n stay safe.
> View attachment 264498
> View attachment 264499


Fargin Garden Of Eden.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 14, 2020)

whats up


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

Woof


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2020)

good to see you back yd, don't be a stranger.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

Nice Job on the rebuild @WeedHopper


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 14, 2020)

Good Morning all. Battening down the hatches for another hurricane. Looks like it's moved a bit more east from where I am but we're still in for wind and rain


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 14, 2020)

Morning gang. Sun keeps tryin' to peek out, but it ain't so far. Gonna smoke dope and drink beer after I pick up a few parts for the vehicles. Gotta do a little routine maintenance before the white crap starts flyin'.
Good to see ya, YD.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 14, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Good Morning all. Battening down the hatches for another hurricane. Looks like it's moved a bit more east from where I am but we're still in for wind and rain


Positive thoughts & prayers for you, Steve!


----------



## yarddog (Sep 14, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning gang. Sun keeps tryin' to peek out, but it ain't so far. Gonna smoke dope and drink beer after I pick up a few parts for the vehicles. Gotta do a little routine maintenance before the white crap starts flyin'.
> Good to see ya, YD.


white crap?    where the hell do you live?    the arctic circle???


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2020)

yeah he's one of them that like white grass.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 14, 2020)

Have a great night peoples, time to get really stoned and play some guitar.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 15, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2020)

Morning old goats. Coffee time.


----------



## giggy (Sep 15, 2020)

morning everybody, dr pepper with real sugar time, yum. don't see these but every once in awhile. even has the old look glass bottle.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

My Favorite back when I could have sugar


----------



## yarddog (Sep 15, 2020)

morning folks.   72 with a breeze this am,   finally a break from the southern heat of Georgia
i've wanted to go fishing the past few mornings, just too busy.    hopefully once i close on this house i can fish in my own pond.   i asked the sellers if the pond was still stocked, and they said " oh yes, there are ducks and turtles!!".     oh joy..   first step is building a turtle trap.  and some grass carp to thin down the weeds


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 15, 2020)

@yooper420 ....strong prayers and positive vibes


good morning 

Off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 15, 2020)

Heading to Lowes to get some more pots & soil for my Mater... BBLater...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2020)

yarddog said:


> white crap?    where the **** do you live?    the arctic circle???


Pretty close! I'm in the middle of the Mitten. If you were born here, you can feel it when the seasons are about to change. It's gonna be an early winter, and a cold one to boot. Can't remember the time where it was 49 degrees this time of morning in the middle of September. September is usually just about as hot as August, and it doesn't cool down until the middle of October. Wouldn't be surprised to see snow for Halloween. It used to snow then all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## boo (Sep 15, 2020)

got back from a blood test, 20 vials...got into a heated discussion with 2 techs and decied to walk out the door...customer service really sucks...there's always another lab willing to cooperate...with 20 vials to give, a butterfly needle is key for me...popping the vial in and out of the needle bothers me to no end...anywho, blew the morning all to hell...gonna go play with the girls...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2020)

Can't remember how many times I've told a doc to go fornicate himself. Love it when they say, "I'm the doctor here!"
My reply? "I passed a dozen of 'em on the way here."


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 15, 2020)

I'll catch you groovy people in the early morning, I'm going to play a little guitar, eat a little ice cream and smoke a lot of dope.


----------



## boo (Sep 15, 2020)

enjoy the ice cream brother...catch you on the flip side...


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 15, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all! Maters are all planted. 10-20" pots and 12-5 gallon buckets. My hands are trashed. But this too shall pass...


----------



## boo (Sep 15, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Evening, y'all! Maters are all planted. 10-20" pots and 12-5 gallon buckets. My hands are trashed. But this too shall pass...


here we go again...go by drift's home and you see an army of 5 gallon buckets growing maters...


----------



## muggles (Sep 16, 2020)

Have a good night all you old farts.  Passing left!  (All those emojis and i couldn't find a single joint, pipe or bong.)


----------



## boo (Sep 16, 2020)

just a fly bye...had a dream dutch came to the bed and wanted me up for some reasom...found sound asleep in his  tactical spot...where he can see every door in the house...first time that ever happened...


----------



## burnie (Sep 16, 2020)

That`s a good thing boo....hope ya` enjoyed it ! 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 16, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, morning burnie. Good morning Kind Tokerzzz, it's Weedsday...


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 16, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! My brother boo, your welcome over for Maters in about in 8 to 10 weeks. Check that your welcome any time you would like! But the Maters will have to wait.


----------



## giggy (Sep 16, 2020)

morning everybody, watching the storm. looks like it will stay below us.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 16, 2020)

Good morning my old fart bros. Well, i'm of to see another Dr. today, will get the results of the PET scan I had done yesterday. What a PIA that was. It was, here drink nasty stuff, in 20 minutes, be back in an hour to do the scan, which took 17 minutes. A good Weednesday is blooming bright, up, out and enjoy it. Coffee and a bowl to start the day the OOFC way. Puffin' 'n passin'.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart bros. Well, i'm of to see another Dr. today, will get the results of the PET scan I had done yesterday. What a PIA that was. It was, here drink nasty stuff, in 20 minutes, be back in an hour to do the scan, which took 17 minutes. A good Weednesday is blooming bright, up, out and enjoy it. Coffee and a bowl to start the day the OOFC way. Puffin' 'n passin'.


Good Luck Brother Yoops


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 16, 2020)

Rooster, thank you, kind sir.


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2020)

Morning farts!  Smoke in the air again today.  Fricken fires!  Probably won't be out until November. 

Hoping the best for you yoop.  Glad my of visit went off without any issues.

Taking my best friend out for a quick walk.


----------



## giggy (Sep 16, 2020)

yoop good luck. pute i hate it when the fires are raging.


----------



## boo (Sep 16, 2020)

glad you're safe brother giggy, stay vigilant...heading out back to fire up one of my toys and leave some rubber in front of one of my neighbors...then it's time to finish the remodeling of my grow...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

Sees @boo now LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

Sitting here in my big ole chair nck snapping back and back up again after each small bout of sleep.


----------



## burnie (Sep 16, 2020)

Hey Yooper , is the PET scan the one where ya` drink stuff and you can feel it warming up your body parts as it travels through ? 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 16, 2020)

Enjoy the night kind people, my bong, my guitar and my ice cream spoon are all calling me.


----------



## boo (Sep 16, 2020)

roster, that's the car I took out to drive today...boy when that methanol injection kicks in and I'm at 19 lbs. of boost the car drives just like the one you posted...went to have blood drawn, 18 vials and the new staff got sh*tty with me and told me how THEY were gonna do it...I walked out and called corporate with my issues...just got a call from the honcho appologizing to me for how I was talked to...I don't take shit from anyone which is a big problem, especially when I'm not with dutch...got into it with 2 techs which are the ones that will appologize to me tomorrow morning when I go back...moral of the story is: don't mess with the old man, he don't back down and usually wins...
sleep well brother rudie, enjoy the sweets...


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2020)

Go get em boo!!!  I hate stories like that.  

Me and my two neighbors had a sit down and solve the world's problems chat today.  You know like the old men sitting and shooting the bull in the town square.  We sit and talked about old times for 2 hrs!  Good news.......all problems will be solved when you wake up tomorrow!!!  Ha ha!

Having a beer and smoking Lemon Betty.   Another day down the drain.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

Night all time to check the children..............................
Have you checked the children?





Sleep tight all.


----------



## boo (Sep 16, 2020)

check them, heck I ate both of them before they became toddlers, much more tender and tastier...they tasted like chicken...


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 16, 2020)

Evening old farts.


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2020)

Boo, you made laugh....sick mo fo   Good thing they didn't smell like fish.....


----------



## boo (Sep 17, 2020)

can't sleep, figured I'd drop by and see what kind of trouble I can stir up...I really stoned but not near as stoned as when I go out to the porch and load the bong...this promises to be the best crop in a year...I need it...


----------



## burnie (Sep 17, 2020)

Is this the crop that gave ya` fits with the water boo ? 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 17, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, morning burnie. Good morning kind peoples. It's Thirstday, today I'm going to watch a little golf and smoke a lot of pot.


----------



## boo (Sep 17, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, I slept like a log until a minute ago...gonna go try again...enjoy you're day my friend...


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 17, 2020)

Morning rude, morning boo hope y'all are well


----------



## giggy (Sep 17, 2020)

morning everybody, @dragonfly good to see you brother


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 17, 2020)

Good morning OOFC and a great day awaits us all. Coffee and a bowl to start with. Puffin;' 'n passin'.



burnie said:


> Hey Yooper , is the PET scan the one where ya` drink stuff and you can feel it warming up your body parts as it travels through ?
> peace



Yes, sir, I do believe it is. Glad I got it done at the VA as back home they told me it is a $10,000.00 scan.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks for all the good vibes. Gotta go back next Friday for a biopsy. Got a small spot on my right lung and a lymph node between my lungs that is enlarged.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 17, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! DnF, good to see you back! I enjoyed our talk the other day. Keep filling them jars, my friend. Fishing is on the hit parade for tomorrow. Might be a bit breezy, so we'll have to cast with the wind...


----------



## stain (Sep 17, 2020)

Just a quick fly by before its back to trim jail. Got at least another 2 weeks of it...

To think I dreamed of growing trees and thinking how great it would be (slap to the head) 

Kind of glad that I'm loosing about 1/3 to mother nature. 

Pics of what she's been dishing out.











Not infected that's just 10 feet away....






More coffee then back to the grind....


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 17, 2020)

boo said:


> check them, heck I ate both of them before they became toddlers, much more tender and tastier...they tasted like chicken...



My wife says I have the heart of a child.

She's right:  I keep it in a jar under the bed.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 17, 2020)

Stain -- You mention the yellowy plants are infected... are there strains that are more resistant than others to bugs and stuff?

(*snork*) The infected plants look fargin AWESOME to me.


----------



## pute (Sep 17, 2020)

That is a natural fade at harvest walt.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 17, 2020)

Staind , growing outdoors has a lot of challenges for sure......we also had a few duds , fusarium or boitriotous sp .....the biggest thing I’ve learned around here is being disciplined to spray on a regular basis , preventative spraying , spray early and spray often, starting with Spinosad, I mean start spraying when the girls are about a foot tall and then faithfully spray every week or so , even if there are no bugs , spray ,  spray , spray......did I say spray enough?......















gawd , isn’t Heady Lamarr just gorgeous or what?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 17, 2020)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 17, 2020)

putembk said:


> That is a natural fade at harvest walt.


...Which reaffirms perzackly how much I dunno about this wonderweed.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 17, 2020)

why do docs call their work a practice and are always practicing .. did they not learn enough originally


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 17, 2020)

patwi said:


> why do docs call their work a practice and are always practicing .. did they not learn enough originally


Cause practice makes perfect (hopefully).


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 17, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Staind , growing outdoors has a lot of challenges for sure......we also had a few duds , fusarium or boitriotous sp .....the biggest thing I’ve learned around here is being disciplined to spray on a regular basis , preventative spraying , spray early and spray often, starting with Spinosad, I mean start spraying when the girls are about a foot tall and then faithfully spray every week or so , even if there are no bugs , spray ,  spray , spray......did I say spray enough?......
> 
> I've never grown outdoors so I have a question. How do you get the chemicals out of the plant when its time to harvest or are they safe for consumption?  And yes she is


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 17, 2020)

Enjoy the night peoples, my couch is calling my name.


----------



## boo (Sep 17, 2020)

gonna ask this question here, how do I keep the temps of my aerocloner cool enough so the stems dont rot...they looked great for 2 days then bam!, rotten stems...room is at 77 degrees and the cloner sits on the concrete floor...it's the motor that's getting hot...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

boo said:


> gonna ask this question here, how do I keep the temps of my aerocloner cool enough so the stems dont rot...they looked great for 2 days then bam!, rotten stems...room is at 77 degrees and the cloner sits on the concrete floor...it's the motor that's getting hot...


Does it have the pump inside the bottom?Can you drill a hole large enoungh to run pvc out to pump and have pump outside sealed with silicon of course


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

Vents with Computer fan sending in cooler air

Boo is your pump a mag driven one, they run pretty cool if not replace the pump with a mag driven


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

boo said:


> gonna ask this question here, how do I keep the temps of my aerocloner cool enough so the stems dont rot...they looked great for 2 days then bam!, rotten stems...room is at 77 degrees and the cloner sits on the concrete floor...it's the motor that's getting hot...


OK  Put the pump on a timer so it comes on and goes off ever 15mins or so


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 17, 2020)

Boo, try a little H2O2. hydrogen peroxide mixed in with your water. When I grow hydro, I use it every day. Got the charts on how much, but I'm too stoned to monkey with it at the moment.

 Today was my 65th birthday, so the Old Hen and I headed for the local bar (I'm a Monday and Thursday guy). What a great day! Good friends, good tunes played in my honor (Steppenwolf's "Happy Birthday"), lots of hugs, lots of cold beer, and smiles that you couldn't kill with a stick. Life is good. Home safe and sound, smoking bubble after munching a couple 'o hydrocodones 'cause of the back deciding it wanted to show its ass, and waiting for the OH and Pullet to get back with some beaner food. According to my vision, I've got two more birthdays. I hope they're half as good as this one was!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 17, 2020)

@Hippie420

Happy Birthday young man!

i will hoist a bowl of red cheese in your honor!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2020)

To help maintain a clean, root-friendly cloning environment, combine Clear Rez (or similar bacteria/pathogen control solution) with your water in the reservoir. The anti-fungal, anti-pathogen, anti-bacterial solution can be used throughout all stages of the process and allows for higher water temperatures (*between 77 and 85 degrees*) to be maintained.


----------



## boo (Sep 17, 2020)

I swear my water is as warm as pee, don't think anythink out of a bottle will help...do the even make a timer that has 15 minute intervals...that may work


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2020)

Sorry i haven't been around much Brothers.
Ive been traveling. I am surveying 10 stores in 10 different Cities that we are going to turn into Burkes Outlets. 3 in South Texas,,Did two of the 3 three today in south Texas,,and 7 all over Arkansas. In in a hotel in Jasper texas smoking a joint.


----------



## burnie (Sep 18, 2020)

boo , got my temps down in aerocloner by runnin` a fan on the bottom of the res . Went from 84 to 78 . Worth a shot 
peace


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 18, 2020)

@Hippie420 I hope you had a great birthday brother!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 18, 2020)

boo said:


> gonna ask this question here, how do I keep the temps of my aerocloner cool enough so the stems dont rot...they looked great for 2 days then bam!, rotten stems...room is at 77 degrees and the cloner sits on the concrete floor...it's the motor that's getting hot...


I've always kept a couple bottles of water frozen and put one in at a time. You can generally get by for a day on a bottle, but if not, you can always have one frozen and ready to drop in when the temp starts climbing again. It's always worked great for me.
That should help keep that pump cooler but, you may have to get a new submersible pump if it's heating up that bad. Good luck.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 18, 2020)

Good morning kind people, good morning brother Boo. Happy Birthday Hippie! It's another Fryday ....


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 18, 2020)

Good morning my old fart brethren. Time to be up and at 'em, boys and girls. Coffee time , followed by "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n passin'.
Hippie420, Oops I missed your special day. Happy B-Day bro. In honor of the day, I bought ya a new toothbrush.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2020)

Oh Dang it







I missed it too,  
Happy Birthday Brother Hippie


----------



## stain (Sep 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> That is a natural fade at harvest walt.


That is NOT natural fade. I don't know what has infected it but it's not fade. It started in early slower and got worse as it was flowering. Should have chopped it down as soon as I seen it. It has infected other plants in the grow. 

Another day in trim jail.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 18, 2020)

stain said:


> That is NOT natural fade. I don't know what has infected it but it's not fade. It started in early slower and got worse as it was flowering. Should have chopped it down as soon as I seen it. It has infected other plants in the grow.
> 
> Another day in trim jail.....


Oh dear.  I am so sorry -- it is probably my fault, somehow.  I have never, in 40+ YEARS of trying, gotten a plant to grow higher than _ten inches_ before something rotted it, ate it, whatever.

Now, I read things here about 77 degrees... pH readings, light and humidity controls approaching spaceship level, oddly-named chemicals I've never heard of before, yada _ad infinitum_.

All of youse guys will probably laugh when I confess to having believed that all you needed to do was put a seed in the ground and *poof* you had weed. 

PS -- I have absolutely NO FARGIN IDEA what "trimming" does or how it is done and what the heck is being trimmed, and why.  Honest.


----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2020)

morning everybody. stain i have battled something like that this round too. really tough on two of mine but i'm indoors and am thinking yellow spot.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 18, 2020)

Good morning folks

@Unca Walt ...trimming all the leaves off the plant , trimming

people do not smoke the leaves like we used to back in the 60’s so they are trimmed off..

some people trim their plants as soon as they are harvested..this is wet trimming

Other people harvest their plants and let them dry out before they trim them..this is dry trimming

the big fan leaves are trimmed off and usually discarded......the smaller fan leaves that are close to the flowers are called sugar trim , the sugar being a reference to the sticky trichomes that cover the tiny leaves and flowers , and the sugar trim is usually saved and processed later through some form of extraction , whether it’s dried and cured and smoked , or processed into bubble hash , or made into essential oil by solvent extraction , or the keef is harvested off the sugar trim..

hope that helps


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 18, 2020)

Unca Walt, trimming is when you remove all the fan leaves and trim the bud leaves down to the bud, it's when you make the bud look pretty. It's lots of scissor work. I usually only pick and trim an ounce or two at a time and even then it's a pain. It's fun for like five minutes. I had a friend who used to pay trimmers $20 an hour and he would still have a hard time getting people to do it. I can't imagine the work that some of these guys put in to bring in their harvest. I think they have trimming machines now but I've never used one or even seen one. The bright side of trimming is scissor hash, you scrap off the scissors after you trim and are rewarded by a bit of very sweet hash.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Unca Walt, trimming is when you remove all the fan leaves and trim the bud leaves down to the bud, it's when you make the bud look pretty. It's lots of scissor work. I usually only pick and trim an ounce or two at a time and even then it's a pain. It's fun for like five minutes. I had a friend who used to pay trimmers $20 an hour and he would still have a hard time getting people to do it. I can't imagine the work that some of these guys put in to bring in their harvest. I think they have trimming machines now but I've never used one or even seen one. The bright side of trimming is scissor hash, you scrap off the scissors after you trim and are rewarded by a bit of very sweet hash.


Rude
I have heard of the land of the Lotus Eaters




But now I see the Ice Cream eaters amongst us.
Young Dude and how it started LOL


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2020)

Sorry stain.  Didn't realize you had issues ..... I do love a Nice natural fade at the end of a plants life cycle though.

Happy belated b-day hippie.  Mine is tomorrow....70.....you are right there with me my frirnd.  How did we ever get so old???!!!!

Girls are getting beneficial tea and nutes today.


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Happy Birthday Hippie and you too Pute


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2020)

Hippie, Pute ... both of you have  Happy belated Birthdays


----------



## yarddog (Sep 18, 2020)

hello folks.   passing through.   i am dead dog tired, with a busy weekend looming.   i'll be glad to slow down and relax for a change.  i'm starting to see what these old men have been talking about.   i'm in my mid 30's and i can feel myself slowing down already.  i used to go wide open from dawn to dusk. these days i am beat down and tired by wednesday


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks patwi.  Mine is tomorrow so not belated.....just trying to make me old before my time......let me have one more day in my 60's please.....

@ YD, you ain't seen nothing yet.  Double that age and I will show you aches and pains like you can't believe.  Slowing down????......I can't get up once I sit down.   

Where is everybody today.  Lonely in here.  

Back to work.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> Sorry stain.  Didn't realize you had issues ..... I do love a Nice natural fade at the end of a plants life cycle though.
> 
> Happy belated b-day hippie.  Mine is tomorrow....70.....you are right there with me my frirnd.  How did we ever get so old???!!!!
> 
> Girls are getting beneficial tea and nutes today.


I have heard when we reach 70 years of age our lower extremities do start to yellow and fall off at some point.
Happy Early Birthday


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> Sorry stain.  Didn't realize you had issues ..... I do love a Nice natural fade at the end of a plants life cycle though.
> 
> Happy belated b-day hippie.  Mine is tomorrow....70.....you are right there with me my frirnd.  How did we ever get so old???!!!!
> 
> Girls are getting beneficial tea and nutes today.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 18, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Fishing was fair. Wife caught more than both of us men put together. We even brought home a Spanish Mackerel home for dinner, tomorrow. The wife's first keeper sized fish!


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Sep 18, 2020)

Enjoy the evening good people, I'm going to lose myself in a cloud of smoke and a heaping helping of strawberry shortcake.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> View attachment 264617





There is a group that tells in a public settings what their intentions are for your future world .. cheers pute


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 18, 2020)

I got to missing lot of you old farts so I thought I’d stop by and look around.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> View attachment 264617


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> I got to missing lot of you old farts so I thought I’d stop by and look around.


Rock
Don't mind Roster too much , he was beaten and hit in the head a lot as a pup by a bad master
Nice to have you here , For sure


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2020)

Glad you are here RMB. The bigger the family the better. Your Brothers are good peeps.


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2020)

Well I will be damm!  My buddy Rocky is here!!!!  Welcome!  Wish I could spend more time at the Collecte but this place keeps me hopping.  Have fun and stay a while!!


----------



## boo (Sep 18, 2020)

why happy birthday to both you old goats...


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2020)

Thank you my friend!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 18, 2020)

Happy birthday to both of you.
Good to see ya boo.
Pute my truck was broke into Labor Day weekend and all my fishing gear was stolen. Only one trip in the canoe before this happened. Now I’m trying to replace things. No fishing has been rough.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2020)

Ill bring them back tomorrow. My pole broke and i needed to borrow one.


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2020)

Damm, told you not say any thing!!! Rocky is probably gonna want it back now!!!  Seriously sorry Rocky!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 18, 2020)

Pute, I'd have put the correct amount of candles on yer cake, but the township said I'd have to get a burn permit if'n I wanted to light 'em.


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2020)

If I remember right you only have one less candle!!!.....come on man....want to do push ups!!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 18, 2020)

yarddog said:


> hello folks.   passing through.   i am dead dog tired, with a busy weekend looming.   i'll be glad to slow down and relax for a change.  i'm starting to see what these old men have been talking about.   i'm in my mid 30's and i can feel myself slowing down already.  i used to go wide open from dawn to dusk. these days i am beat down and tired by wednesday


Good to see you yd! It's been a minute...


----------



## muggles (Sep 18, 2020)

Ruth Bader Ginsburg just passed.  I told her to watch out for falling houses too!  That's one old fart that won't be showing up for muster!


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2020)

^^^^no comment.  But, aljflsjflajflajsdlfajlfjlajladsjfadsjfl;!!!! that is all I have to say.


----------



## boo (Sep 19, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## burnie (Sep 19, 2020)

Night boo , mornin` Rudie !  `night everybody , I`m outta` here !
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 19, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, morning burnie, good morning kind people. Happy Birthday Pute! Nice to see you Rocky. It's Satyrday....


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2020)

Good morning

good to see Rocky in the house

happy birthdays , belated and all that

just sitting here with the Coffee Shoppe girls enjoying the sunrise


----------



## giggy (Sep 19, 2020)

morning everybody. rocky i hate hearing your gear got stolen, but it's good to see you here.

evil clown


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2020)

Morning old goats. Happy BD Pute ya old bastage.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 19, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Ill bring them back tomorrow. My pole broke and i needed to borrow one.


Glad y’all are so amused by me getting robbed.
ADMIN PLEASE DELETE MY ACCOUNT


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 19, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 19, 2020)

putembk said:


> Sorry stain.  Didn't realize you had issues ..... I do love a Nice natural fade at the end of a plants life cycle though.
> 
> Happy belated b-day hippie.  Mine is tomorrow....70.....you are right there with me my frirnd.  How did we ever get so old???!!!!
> 
> Girls are getting beneficial tea and nutes today.


Old?  Meh.

You guys still have the ring of the potty 'round yer hineys.

I was borned, and the whole fargin world went to war.  My fault.

But happy birthday, pute!

70 ain't old -- if you're a tree.

One thing I note as I enter the springtime of my senility:  I am stiff in every joint but one...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 19, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> @Unca Walt ...trimming all the leaves off the plant , trimming
> 
> ...



Thank you guys, for 'splaining that to me.  If I ever get a plant larger than a daffodil, I will trim off all the leaves.

...and smoke them. 

Hey!  I got an idea!  I will only charge a dollar a DAY for doing trimming for y'all.  Just send me the bales of weed and I will get right at them for ya.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 19, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Pute, I'd have put the correct amount of candles on yer cake, but the township said I'd have to get a burn permit if'n I wanted to light 'em.



On my birthday cake, we put a Phantom F4 Afterburner.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> On my birthday cake, we put a Phantom F4 Afterburner.








Kinda gives ya a woody, where is woody he has not been around in a long time .


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2020)

Pute, a year's difference? No way, Jose. I turned 35, with 30 years experience.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Pute, a year's difference? No way, Jose. I turned 35, with 30 years experience.


Dam Brother 65 and still chasing toothbrush tail....................... God bless ya


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> Glad y’all are so amused by me getting robbed.
> ADMIN PLEASE DELETE MY ACCOUNT



Everybody was just trying to get you to laugh and hopefully take your mind off of it. 
As for deleting your account that would be Putes job since he invited you. Everybody jokes around here to keep things not so serious. Hence we are high most the time,,you know,,thats what Potheads do.
Sorry that you feel that way. Most here are not that thinned skinned. Some here are very very sick physically so they have bigger things on their minds then fishing gear getting taken by freaking thieves. They want to laugh and chill.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 19, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Kinda gives ya a woody, where is woody he has not been around in a long time .


That plane is the sexiest, baddest-lookin' jet ever made.  All the wings tilted in all directions. It useta leave a smoke trail everywhere it went. 

For a prop plane:  F4U Corsair.  I would give my left nut and a year in hades to fly one.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 19, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Everybody was just trying to get you to laugh and hopefully take your mind off of it.
> As for deleting your account that would be Putes job since he invited you. Everybody jokes around here to keep things not so serious. Hence we are high most the time,,you know,,thats what Potheads do.
> Sorry that you feel that way. Most here are not that thinned skinned. Some here are very very sick physically so they have bigger things on their minds then fishing gear getting taken by freaking thieves. They want to laugh and chill.



I think he was kidding.


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2020)

Rocky, what is going on?  I don't see anything that should put a bee in your bonnet.  NO drama here!!! But, if you want out PM me and you will be dust in the wind!!!


----------



## Patwi (Sep 19, 2020)

Been up since 5 tryin' to decide if I can get a mornin' poke in on my wife, ..

Life is good, sunrise walk of dog and chickens proved I can still be happy even without a mornin' poke


Yeah Rocky, I had meth headed thieves steal a bunch of stuff from our storage building about 7 yrs back and they split with rods and reels, blower motor for carbon scrubber with a few 600 w lights .. I know who did it and did not kill them due to their own ineptness which gave them 3 squares and a roof over their heads for 5 years.. .. it's amazing how long turds can live


Been taking my C99 male and dancing above all the females so the love can continue to spread


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2020)

Anybody that loses anything to tweaker theft would do well to hit the closest pawn shot to the scene of the crime. Tweakers live life in the fast lane. Don't know about where you folks live, but if you can prove it's yours, you still have to pay the pawn shop whatever they paid for the stolen stuff. In Michigan, they're legal fences. If you get caught receiving stolen property, you go to jail. They get caught? They break even.
I can't stand a thief.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I think he was kidding.


No,,, he wasn't kidding. Wished he was,,hate to lose someone trying to get them to laugh a little but you cant win them all.
Im with Hippie,,check your local pawn shop.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I think he was kidding.


I too thought he was kidding back, Man sucks. when aholes steal your stuff


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 19, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Anybody that loses anything to tweaker theft would do well to hit the closest pawn shot to the scene of the crime. Tweakers live life in the fast lane. Don't know about where you folks live, but if you can prove it's yours, you still have to pay the pawn shop whatever they paid for the stolen stuff. In Michigan, they're legal fences. If you get caught receiving stolen property, you go to jail. They get caught? They break even.
> I can't stand a thief.



This is so true.

An idjit busted into an IBM shipping warehouse and stole three Personal Computers <-- This was when they sold for $14000. 

The idjit drove a quarter mile to a pawn shop and hocked one of them.

In Floriduh, pawn shops get de-nutted if they deal in stolen stuff.  So the pawn shop called IBM.  The cops came, read the guy's name and address on the pawn shop receipt.  Went to his house, and WOW!  What detective work!

The other two computers were in his living room.

So, *ROCKY* -- This post and the one quoted (Hippie) are giving serious advice on how to get your shit back... and mebbe a pound of the thief's flesh in the bargain.

You've misread us, Rockymtnbuds. 

The guys here were trying to ease your misery.  They were NOT taking pleasure poking fun at your loss.

Further help:  You do not have to travel anywhere.  Just light up your 'puter and list all the pawn shops in a 30-mile radius.  CALL THEM ON THE PHONE.

Wouldn't you be surprised if that resulted in you getting your stuff back?  Is it worth a shot -- and two dozen phone calls?

I sure as hell would think so if'n it was me.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 19, 2020)

Too bad some people have such thin skin, aka, no sense of humor. Not a very good fit around here I'd say. As if anyone here would actually find someone's stuff being stolen amusing for real, pretty sure everyone here hates thieves, but if you can't laugh then go cry in the corner by yourself I guess.

Put, Happy Birthday! brother, hope you have a great day!


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 19, 2020)

Enjoy the evening old farts, there is weed, ice cream and guitar abuse in my future.


----------



## burnie (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Sep 20, 2020)

Good morning kind peoples. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrills and spills, weed and speed, Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2020)

Know one thing i wont be watching. Rich Morons kneeling on a football field disrespecting my Country and our Military.


----------



## boo (Sep 20, 2020)

good morning brother rudie, how was the ice cream...


----------



## samarta (Sep 20, 2020)

Same here WH! Those morons have their own BLM anthem played after the National Anthem! Burned all my shit and started to make a video of it but wasn't worth my time. Dark Vader doesn't get Half Staff flag either. Mine stays at full staff in celebration of her not wasting perfectly good oxygen anymore!!


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 20, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Know one thing i wont be watching. Rich Morons kneeling on a football field disrespecting my Country and our Military.


YES SIR   YUCK THAT SHEET


----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)

morning everybody. samarta it's good to see you my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2020)

Same here,,good to see you brother.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2020)

Sunday Sunday Sunday!
ball busters , wheel of death!
thrills spills!


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 20, 2020)

boo said:


> good morning brother rudie, how was the ice cream...


Morning Boo, Ice cream always treats me right, lol. Enjoy the day my friend.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Know one thing i wont be watching. Rich Morons kneeling on a football field disrespecting my Country and our Military.



Damn' right, Weed!

Purblind, stupidly rich, self-indulgent semi-conscious POS's that I would not want in a foxhole with me.

Hm.  Sounds too serious.  OK:  May they all suffer interminable diarrhea, and may all their chillun have violent squints.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2020)

If we Boycott their ass their money will dry up. No fans no money. Pretty simple.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> If we Boycott their ass their money will dry up. No fans no money. Pretty simple.


Never happen Im afraid, too many say they will do it but once they opened FB back up look at the fans crawling back just to watch some sports on TV again   Sad


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 20, 2020)

Good morning OOFC. Yes it be Sunday and I still be vertical, so i'll be having a great day and hope the rest of you old farts do too. It be coffee time followed by "wake 'n bake" time. We be puffin' 'm passin' now.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 20, 2020)

Pute, sorry I missed the day you became a true old fart, welcome to the club. Oh and Happy B-Day, ya old fart.


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2020)

Morning all.  Happy Sunday.  Thanks yoop.  Feel like I crawled out from under a rock today!    This getting old talk is getting serious!!!  Another notch in my belt.  Frankly, glad it's over!  I have 364 days before this happens again!

I was talking with my neighbor down the block yesterday when he brought up the subject of spots.  We used to go to games together but his health has failed to the point that the tube is his connection now.  He started talking about the local teams when I shocked him by saying if a knee touches the ground disrespecting our country of the flag I m out!!!   I changed the subject after a moment of silence.   Funny we really didn't have much to say so we just kind of exchanged pleasantries and walked off  I will watch golf and work outside today.

Beautiful out, better take the dog out before the sun gets hot


----------



## muggles (Sep 20, 2020)

Happy belated, Pute.  Sorry I missed it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2020)

I would like to apologize to RMB. I was a little insensitive because i didnt bother asking what really happened. After talking to him i feel like an ass. It was much more to the story then his fishing gear getting stolen. That gear was thousands of dollars worth of stuff his Dad and Grandfather had entrusted him with. He is has heart trouble and on a fixed income so he will never be able to replace it.
Anyway,,he understood i was just trying to lighten things up but he was hurting pretty good and lost his temper.
Hope he will stick around. We have a lot of good brothers and sisters here.
 And i have never had a problem admitting when im wrong.
Peace


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks WH this hit hurt worse than when my Harley was stolen. I didn’t normally take my granddads tackle box out of the house but we were taking the new canoe out and I wanted to try some of his old Heddon lures on trout. He kept every lure in its original box with the plastic sleeve. Collectors would love these but I was planning to give these to my grandson. Anyway I figure this was probably part of what landed me back in the cardiac unit last Friday night. This hasn’t been a great two weeks,
so yeah I was thin skinned and lost my shit over your joke. I appreciate you talking it out with me.
Sorry to bring my drama in here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> Thanks WH this hit hurt worse than when my Harley was stolen. I didn’t normally take my granddads tackle box out of the house but we were taking the new canoe out and I wanted to try some of his old Heddon lures on trout. He kept every lure in its original box with the plastic sleeve. Collectors would love these but I was planning to give these to my grandson. Anyway I figure this was probably part of what landed me back in the cardiac unit last Friday night. This hasn’t been a great two weeks,
> so yeah I was thin skinned and lost my **** over your joke. I appreciate you talking it out with me.
> Sorry to bring my drama in here.


Glad you stayed around, your knowledge will be greatly appreciated here for sure.
May I say to keep an eye on ebay also if you had anything special as far as lures go, may be selling them as we speak.
Bastaards


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2020)

Local bars and pawn shops would be a good place to start looking.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Local bars and pawn shops would be a good place to start looking.


Maybe even Bait shops in the area too


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2020)

Rocky, your homeowners insurance will cover the loss.    Same thing happened to me years ago.  My motor home was broken into. I lost thousands in rods and equipment.  Can't help with the sentimental value but at least it's something!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 20, 2020)

My insurance company says no dice. I have no proof of all the antique lures and the rest of my gear probably won’t reach the $1000 deductible. I found a used Ugly Stick with a decent reel on marketplace so it’s a start. Some hooks and weights and I’ll at least be able to sit on the bank and drown worms.
To be more precise my agent wants a detailed list of what was in the box, brand? model? Color? Approximate year? I don’t even know exactly how many lures were in there. Probably 30 or so plus the big Muskie lures in the bottom. She wasn’t optimistic of a claim being paid.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 20, 2020)

That friggin' sucks, Rocky.

Didja try the no-runnin'-around phone call idea to pawn shops?

It worked worth $36K when the computers were stolen.  And you might well get some much-needed schadenfreude out of it if the MF'r gets nailed because you were on the phone for half an hour.

Please think about it.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 20, 2020)

Walt I’ve got my local tackle store on alert and I’ve been to 6 or 7 pawn shops. I was looking at old lures on eBay but I couldn’t prove any were mine if I saw them. I’m afraid I just have to suck it up.


----------



## boo (Sep 20, 2020)

that sucks rocky, karma will get the bastages...a treble hook in the eye would be a good start...


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 20, 2020)

Sorry for the shytstorm Rocky, I am glad to see you here though. I am off to watch golf and smoke pot. I'm not having ice cream tonight but I am going to have some strawberry shortcake. Enjoy your evening brother Boo and the rest of you elder cool cats.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2020)

Those are the bastards that need to feed some Alligators or Alligator Gar.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 20, 2020)

Does anyone here still run Pukeberry? I ran across some old pix then while digging through my seeds I found a package marked Pukeberry. I remember the last plant I had produced this little handful of seeds. Probably hermies but that stuff was so good I might just pop these seeds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2020)

Never have but it looks good.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Those are the bastards that need to feed some Alligators or Alligator Gar.


Better yet


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2020)

Rocky, make sure if you do a claim to pad the heck outta it. Look how many years you've paid premiums and now the bastards don't want to pay off?


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 20, 2020)

@Rockymtnbuds I've already apologized on your thread and in a pm to you but, I'd still like to chime in with Hopper and apologize again for my reactions. We're all old enough that we should know better that to react so swiftly, you never know what might be going on in someone else's world. I hope those bastards suffer for taking your stuff man. Karma

Wishing you well.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Sep 20, 2020)

Well, I'm at about 9 1/2 hours of football today myself. One; I started every game after the Anthem, so I didn't see that crap and two; I won't allow myself to put enough stock in what athletes and/or celebrities think, or say, to affect what I do. If I did, I'd never be able to watch and enjoy another movie or tv show because they all suck.* I enjoy watching football and it's actually something that I only started getting into in the last couple years, so I'm not ready to give it up yet either...
I called it right from the first game too... I think the Ravens are going all the way this year. We've been Patriots fans all along, being from New England, but I'm a convert now. The wife doesn't like it much but, oh well. Following Brady and Gronk with TB too.

*The people


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2020)

Good night


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 21, 2020)

Good morning old farts, I hope everyone has a great Moanday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

Good Moaning


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 21, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Harvesting last plant from old cabinet & then tear it down. I'm going to rearrange grow area veg & flower. After HVAC is done I'll put up a Gorilla tent.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 21, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> Does anyone here still run Pukeberry? I ran across some old pix then while digging through my seeds I found a package marked Pukeberry. I remember the last plant I had produced this little handful of seeds. Probably hermies but that stuff was so good I might just pop these seeds.


That is ONE FARGIN PLANT??!!


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2020)

morning everybody.


----------



## muggles (Sep 21, 2020)

Mornin' Giggy and all you Old Farts.  Time to wake n bake and make myself some breakfast.  Watch out for the idiots out there peoples, it appears they are multiplying at an abnormal rate.


----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2020)

mornin folks...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2020)

Good morning 
enjoy the fall before Jack Frost gets here


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 21, 2020)

Morning


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2020)

Beautiful Big.  Looks like you are finally gonna get a good smoothie year!!!   Down to 42f at sunrise today....frost isn't far off for me.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 21, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all 2.0! Y'all getting ready for frost & winter & we're still in the upper 80*s. But humidity is lowering little bit at a time. Maters are all most big enough to cage & put mulch on. Time to get back at it...


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 21, 2020)

I got a call from my fishing partner, he’d just seen the latest report from 11 Mile Reservoir. He’s getting ready to move so he can’t get out for a while but he offered me the loan of his gear so I can go fishing Wednesday. People are catching huge trout right now. Can’t wait!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2020)

Good morning Old Farts. Temps are supposed to be going back up this week, but I've been lied to before. Some mornings, I lie to myself. Anyhoo, it's another manic Monday and BEER DAY. Stuff sure tastes good when you only do it twice a week. Think I'm gonna fry up some beer battered onion rings and maybe even some beer battered bacon. Hate to say it, but Miller Lite makes really crappy beer batter. Need a lager or a bock. Pilsner just don't cut it.


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 21, 2020)

I remember that plant Rocky, grew pukeberry clone for years, Hellboy again, I grew a tolerance to it after smoking a ounce, it was named pukeberry because it swelled like puke, when rubbed stems, I had her early 2000, selfed seeds maybe you haveI am trying to remember the parents coffinman liked taking her early 50-52 days, I liked 65 days stronger high, but good daytime smokes. 
Ok now I remember pukeberry was a SPG grapefruit clone. Finished 45 days


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks DNF I don’t know why I didn’t remember it being a pheno of SPG. I know I have a pack of those. Good to see ya posting bud.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2020)

And im with RMBs,good to see ya posting Dragnfly


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey DnF, it's really good to see y'all posting here again...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> I got a call from my fishing partner, he’d just seen the latest report from 11 Mile Reservoir. He’s getting ready to move so he can’t get out for a while but he offered me the loan of his gear so I can go fishing Wednesday. People are catching huge trout right now. Can’t wait!


Great News Good Luck


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 21, 2020)

DragNFly said:


> I remember that plant Rocky, grew pukeberry clone for years, Hellboy again, I grew a tolerance to it after smoking a ounce, it was named pukeberry because it swelled like puke, when rubbed stems, I had her early 2000, selfed seeds maybe you haveI am trying to remember the parents coffinman liked taking her early 50-52 days, I liked 65 days stronger high, but good daytime smokes.
> Ok now I remember pukeberry was a SPG grapefruit clone. Finished 45 days



Lord above.  I useta be better in Mandarin than I am right now in English while trying to follow that incredibly obnubilate, Ph.D. level paragraph.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

@DragNFly Welcome Back
Cant get away that easy


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 21, 2020)

Sooner or later, that froggie has *gotta* get him!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 21, 2020)

^^^ lmao
I just had a visit from Wildman. We sure got baked in a short amount of time.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 21, 2020)

Have a great night groovy ganjaphiles, I'm going to smoke weed and have something sweet.


----------



## muggles (Sep 21, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning Old Farts. Temps are supposed to be going back up this week, but I've been lied to before. Some mornings, I lie to myself. Anyhoo, it's another manic Monday and BEER DAY. Stuff sure tastes good when you only do it twice a week. Think I'm gonna fry up some beer battered onion rings and maybe even some beer battered bacon. Hate to say it, but Miller Lite makes really crappy beer batter. Need a lager or a bock. Pilsner just don't cut it.



Hippie, Killian's Red Beer makes killer batter.  Hope ya enjoyed the bacon and rings.

Have a helluva good night all Fellow Old Farts.  Passing left and looking right!


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks Muggs, don't mind if I do.  Just about done for the day.  The sun will shine again tomorrow....good night.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 22, 2020)

Lost 2 family members the last 6 days  a thousand miles apart from each other 

Godspeed Steve and Debbie


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 22, 2020)

Good morning kind people. It's another Two Toke Tuesday so double hit that shyt....


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2020)

morning brothe rudie and the rest of you guys...got up for munchies,,,tonigh fare is dark chocolate.and peanut butter...


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 22, 2020)

Good morning OOFC members in good standing (means if'n ya be standin' you be in good shape). Now it be coffee time followed by "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n passin' time, enjoy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hey there and good morning all you Cool Cats

biscuits are done and the coffee is hot , all I need is some jelly.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

*COFFEE IS READY
Grab a Cup





Good Morning*​


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2020)

patwi said:


> Lost 2 family members the last 6 days  a thousand miles apart from each other.  Godspeed Steve and Debbie.



Condolences brother!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

patwi said:


> Lost 2 family members the last 6 days  a thousand miles apart from each other
> 
> Godspeed Steve and Debbie



Sorry for your Loss Brother


----------



## nobogart (Sep 22, 2020)

i don't see no old farts just new farts...........


----------



## yarddog (Sep 22, 2020)

morning folks.    cool this week.    55 now.    about ten degrees below average for my area this time of year


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 22, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! We had an overnight low in the mid 60's, a bit early for this far south. Lot's of chores to do, so BBLater...


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2020)

nobogart said:


> i don't see no old farts just new farts...........


we are new farts but old......if you join in you can be an old fart to!!!

condolences patwi


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 22, 2020)

patwi, sorry to hear, may they rest in peace.
Last night it was in the 40's, the 2 previous nights was in the 30's. Our outdoor girls survived with no damage.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 22, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Patwi.
I never should’ve got bones for the dogs yesterday. The pup exhibited some seriously nasty behavior towards Marley, sounded like a wolf on a kill. Worst part was having to get up at 2:30 to throw them out and clean up after the older dog. No more bones!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

But Pa.............................. Marley started it LOL
Great Pups Rock


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 22, 2020)

^^^lmao Marley has the patience of a saint with the pup, she’s a holy terror. He grew up with my 2 old Golden Retrievers and was bereft when they passed so I broke down and got him a puppy. He loves to roughhouse but Belle just doesn’t know when to quit.


----------



## giggy (Sep 22, 2020)

morning everybody


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning everybody


Well Hello Good afternoon sir Giggy
Hope you have a very nice day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

OK OK I has a Nute question
Im doing soil this run , I have mostly used coco/perlite on my grows, so I wanted to ask 
How Much Cal/Mag should I be using per Gallon
and how often shoud it be fed, Coco I used 2ml per gallon added to nutes at the end of mixing

So in soil how much Cal/mag and how often is everyone doing? 1ml?per gallon ?
Thank You.


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2020)

I use an r/o filter and soil less medium and I use 7 1/2 mil/gal up until 30 days from harvest.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 22, 2020)

I’m growing in soil and using Botanicare products. I use 3 ml of Cal Mag per gallon. I add it to the nutes so plants get it every other watering. I added Hydroplex to my flowering feed this year and I’m pleased with the results I’ve seen.


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2020)

Are you using tap water Rocky?  I have to use extra because of the R/O filter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> I’m growing in soil and using Botanicare products. I use 3 ml of Cal Mag per gallon. I add it to the nutes so plants get it every other watering. I added Hydroplex to my flowering feed this year and I’m pleased with the results I’ve seen.


Cool I will try that Thanks Guys
Every other water ,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

putembk said:


> Are you using tap water Rocky?  I have to use extra because of the R/O filter.


I have filtered tap removes chlorine


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2020)

The chlorine will dissipate in about 24 hrs if you leave the lid off your container.  The r/o filters out most everything so you have to use extra supplements.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 22, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! We had an overnight low in the mid 60's, a bit early for this far south. Lot's of chores to do, so BBLater...


you are further south than i am, if you are in the swampy areas.    I'm a Jawga boy myself


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 22, 2020)

putembk said:


> Are you using tap water Rocky?  I have to use extra because of the R/O filter.


I do use tap water now. When I ran the hempy buckets years ago I used RO and it did require more. I kind of miss the simplicity of that bucket system. The problem was that once retailers realized growers we’re using Perlite as a medium the price skyrocketed. Ten years ago I could get those huge bags for $12 each.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

putembk said:


> The chlorine will dissipate in about 24 hrs if you leave the lid off your container.  The r/o filters out most everything so you have to use extra supplements.


I use to keep 2 5 gal homer buckets full with airstone running 24/7 and refilled when used  and etc.............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> I do use tap water now. When I ran the hempy buckets years ago I used RO and it did require more. I kind of miss the simplicity of that bucket system. The problem was that once retailers realized growers we’re using Perlite as a medium the price skyrocketed. Ten years ago I could get those huge bags for $12 each.


Home depot for like 16 dollars a big bag 2 cu ft  free delivery








						Vigoro 2 cu. ft. Organic Perlite Soil Amendment 100521091 - The Home Depot
					

Perlite is a lightweight, organic soil amendment that can be used to improve drainage and aeration in potting mixes. Perlite encourages strong root development by helping to prevent soil compaction. Perlite



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2020)

Perlite is ridiculous!  I use sunshine #4 with 25% perlite plus 1" in the top and bottom.  Costs more than the sunshine.  I use cal mag every time I water and feed.  I cut out most supplements and the Cal/mag 30 days from harvest.  Cal/mag make the smoke harsh.  IMO


----------



## yarddog (Sep 22, 2020)

i bought perlite about five years ago, massive bag for maybe 15 bucks.    i since went soilless with chunked coco and GH nutes and never looked back


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

yarddog said:


> i bought perlite about five years ago, massive bag for maybe 15 bucks.    i since went soilless with chunked coco and GH nutes and never looked back


Yarddog  What is chunked Coco I use to run coco/lite and had some nice plants


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 22, 2020)

I’m old fashioned. Whether indoors or out soil is my preference. I started growing outdoors in 1974 and never had an indoor grow until ‘85. Almost didn’t have a second grow inside because I had so many problems.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 22, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> I’m old fashioned. Whether indoors or out soil is my preference. I started growing outdoors in 1974 and never had an indoor grow until ‘85. Almost didn’t have a second grow inside because I had so many problems.


indoor can be hard to learn.   i did an outdoor once, prefer indoor myself.   much safer than outdoor in my neck of the woods.    i did ok in dirt, but being able to reuse the coco, and then having the watering set up on a timer means i can leave home for a week at a time without issues.  as long as you get to the end result, the way their really doesn't matter.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 22, 2020)

yarddog said:


> you are further south than i am, if you are in the swampy areas.    I'm a Jawga boy myself


Yep YD, I'm several hours south of y'all. Just north of Tampa Bay...


----------



## yarddog (Sep 22, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Yarddog  What is chunked Coco I use to run coco/lite and had some nice plants


coco but not finely ground.  this stuff right here.





rinse it 3-4 times when new to get the salts out first.    works good


----------



## yarddog (Sep 22, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> Yep YD, I'm several hours south of y'all. Just north of Tampa Bay...


dang Floridians...


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 22, 2020)

yarddog said:


> indoor can be hard to learn.   i did an outdoor once, prefer indoor myself.   much safer than outdoor in my neck of the woods.    i did ok in dirt, but being able to reuse the coco, and then having the watering set up on a timer means i can leave home for a week at a time without issues.  as long as you get to the end result, the way their really doesn't matter.


The green leash has almost strangled me this last 20 years. Getting away for more than a night or two is a challenge. Especially when it gets close to harvest. I used to be able to get my daughter to keep an eye on things, she’s an accomplished grower, but she’s moved an hour away. Escaping for a week would be a dream


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 22, 2020)

yarddog said:


> dang Floridians...


We're transplanted from Chicago. So we're  "Damn Yankees"...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

yarddog said:


> coco but not finely ground.  this stuff right here.
> View attachment 264754
> 
> rinse it 3-4 times when new to get the salts out first.    works good


Can I ask what nutes you run are you using lucas formula 6ml micro 9ml bloom?
Never saw this before,
Are you hand watering everyday, or using some type of dripper system?
How many grows ? regrows are you getting, can you reuse the chunky coco for another grow?


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 22, 2020)

Have a great evening OFs, I just stuffed my face, probably no room for ice cream tonight, maybe just a piece of fruit. Maybe after a little guitar and weed puffing I'll change my mind. 

For my little passive hydro system I use clay pellets (hydroton?). Rinse them out after each harvest and use them again. I think I've been using the same ones about ten years. For nutes I use Advance Nutrients Sensi Bloom PH Perfect two part and veg I use Dyna Grow. Simple shyt but it works pretty good.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2020)

+1 on the clay balls. I've grown hydro in just about everything. Used those white granite chips a couple of times. Used pea gravel once but it was hard to rinse.

Earned my neighbor merit badge today. Older couple two doors down trimmed up a bunch of trees and had nowhere to put the branches. The gal asked the Old Hen if she knew anyone that would cart 'em off or chip 'em. Took the FEL with the forks on it down and made two quick loads out of the pile. Got a spot way out back where I burn 'em as soon as the snow's covering the ground. She knew better than to offer me any money, but the thank you's  sure made me feel good. I told her that's what neighbors are for, and she told me I was the best she'd ever had. Got me all warm and smiling. Good neighbors like them are hard to find. Gotta take care of 'em when you can.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

yarddog said:


> indoor can be hard to learn.   i did an outdoor once, prefer indoor myself.   much safer than outdoor in my neck of the woods.    i did ok in dirt, but being able to reuse the coco, and then having the watering set up on a timer means i can leave home for a week at a time without issues.  as long as you get to the end result, the way their really doesn't matter.


That is what I am talking about can we see your watering setup?


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 22, 2020)

I grow in Sunshine Mix #4 and reuse it with no problems.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> I grow in Sunshine Mix #4 and reuse it with no problems.


Never heard of that either , Hydro?


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 22, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Never heard of that either , Hydro?


No, it's a "soilless" mix, meaning you have to put any and all nutrients in it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> No, it's a "soilless" mix, meaning you have to put any and all nutrients in it.


OK Thanks In Coco I had to feed /water every day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

Night all, gonna go vape and watch a movie...............................


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 22, 2020)

Evening folks calling it a night


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2020)

Yep, same here.


----------



## muggles (Sep 22, 2020)

Talked me right into it too.  Off to my tree, see you old farts in the mornin'.  Passing left, looking right.


----------



## Reibsi (Sep 23, 2020)

Good night to all you old Farts and I`m not far behind you.,.. hoping that the falling rain will help me sleep....take care n stay safe.


----------



## burnie (Sep 23, 2020)

burnie`s shufflin` t`wards the exit . Night all !
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 23, 2020)

Good morning kind people, welcome to Weedsday .......


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> Sorry for your loss Patwi.
> I never should’ve got bones for the dogs yesterday. The pup exhibited some seriously nasty behavior towards Marley, sounded like a wolf on a kill. Worst part was having to get up at 2:30 to throw them out and clean up after the older dog. No more bones!


That's a common thing, Rocky.  My back neighbor has two absolutely adorable dogs.  One is a gotch-eyed, fluffy huskie (one blue, one brown eye), and the other is one of those black razor blades with a pelt rather than fur. Doberman.

They come begging for nummies (I am a soft touch).  They share scraps like soul mates.  But if you toss a bone to them, they will really go at each other.  NO bones.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 23, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Taking wife in to have her cataracts looked at. BBLater...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Morning All
Say hello to Cousin Joe.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 23, 2020)

Good morning boys and girls of the OOFC. Hope the sun shines on all your behinds today. Now it be coffee time followed by "wake 'n bake" time. Puff, puff cough and pass.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 23, 2020)

Gooode mawning ya'll!


----------



## samarta (Sep 23, 2020)

Nothing angers me more than a coward loser stealing something (ANYTHING) from you or destroying something with no way to know who's ass to go kick or insert hot lead!! I believe what you do, you will pay for but it would be so nice to get to see what they get or be the one handing it out. One thing you know for sure RMB, they will always be losers and when they do that to you, they just pile more on themselves. They will never have anything or any real success in life. I have seen that many times!!!


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)

morning everybody, happy hump day peoples.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

*HUMP DAY 
Yeah Baby!






Oh Honey that was Great
Thank You*​


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> OK OK I has a Nute question
> Im doing soil this run , I have mostly used coco/perlite on my grows, so I wanted to ask
> How Much Cal/Mag should I be using per Gallon
> and how often shoud it be fed, Coco I used 2ml per gallon added to nutes at the end of mixing
> ...



i use tap water, i get two five gallon buckets at a time and let them set. i use small buckets so i have to water everyday to every three days depending on what is going on. i never use cal but have added epsom salt a few times.



yarddog said:


> you are further south than i am, if you are in the swampy areas.    I'm a Jawga boy myself



good to see you getting active bro, hope all is well over there.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> That is what I am talking about can we see your watering setup?


i am shut down and everything is in storage for now.   i may set up in a couple months, i do not smoke anymore, my job is too important to my family to risk. my wife partakes, but is pregnant so really no need to grow, but i love it so much.   i used a 55 gallon drum for a reservoir, that held water with nutrients.   runs to a series of buckets that have the plants in it. a timer can be set to water for any length of time. i usually did once a day at 30 minutes.   the buckets flood and soak the root ball and coco.  then another pump pumps it all back into the 55 gal drum, and a smaller 25 gallon drum has fresh water in it, which automatically tops off the 55 gal drum.   you can run for 2-3 weeks before changing the nute water.    once it is set up, its a great way to take work load off you.  much better than hand watering each and every day.  used to take me an hr to do it.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 23, 2020)

@giggy we are doing ok.    hoping to get settled into the house in a fe months and fire up a little grow again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

yarddog said:


> i am shut down and everything is in storage for now.   i may set up in a couple months, i do not smoke anymore, my job is too important to my family to risk. my wife partakes, but is pregnant so really no need to grow, but i love it so much.   i used a 55 gallon drum for a reservoir, that held water with nutrients.   runs to a series of buckets that have the plants in it. a timer can be set to water for any length of time. i usually did once a day at 30 minutes.   the buckets flood and soak the root ball and coco.  then another pump pumps it all back into the 55 gal drum, and a smaller 25 gallon drum has fresh water in it, which automatically tops off the 55 gal drum.   you can run for 2-3 weeks before changing the nute water.    once it is set up, its a great way to take work load off you.  much better than hand watering each and every day.  used to take me an hr to do it.


Thank You, OK I understand and now I see how you do it. Sounds like a great way to feed if you don't have time to be in the room everyday.
Thanks Much for taking the time to tell me. Appreciate it much.
Sucks you can not smoke anymore, But..........................................................................




On the New Baby on the way, and a Good Job to keep every well housed and feed.​


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)

yarddog said:


> @giggy we are doing ok.    hoping to get settled into the house in a fe months and fire up a little grow again.


just let me know and i'll send you a care package.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 23, 2020)

Morning 
Fishing has been postponed, stomach is really acting up. Still need to pick up some basics.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> Morning
> Fishing has been postponed, stomach is really acting up. Still need to pick up some basics.


Did you eat any Pickled Water Melon rinds
Hope you feel better soon Bro


----------



## yarddog (Sep 23, 2020)

getting a little worried about the house i am buying.   buying it for the sellers payoff amount.  inspector gave me a list of repairs that need attention.  most are not a big deal, stuff i an do myself for a very low cost.  but the lender is saying the loan may not go through due to the repairs it needs. apparently a government backed loan is very picky about stuff.     it has a few safety concerns, deck railings. but they are saying it wont approve due to dishwasher not working. oh no, the dishwasher is broken?! like that's a big deal.   garbage disposer is broken.  you don't want want of those on a septic tank anyway. , drywall repairs with no paint over them, all kinds of stuff.   how the hell do they expect a home to even qualify for these loans?  not to mention this home is almost 40k under market value.  of course it needs some attention. why do they think it is below market value??  i swear i would almost rather put a dang double wide on my property and be done with it.
meanwhile living with my parents is getting old. selling my old house to buy this one, may end up with nothing and 5 months wasted.   wife aint happy, and thats a bad thing... to say the least


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2020)

Morning.  Back to trimming again today!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Yesser YARDDOG the Wife must approve are there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 23, 2020)

I feel for you yarddog. A friend is buying a new home and was moaning about all the aggravation. Been 20 years since I bought this place but I remember like it was yesterday how frustrating it was. The funny thing is how easy it was when I bought my farm in W. Va. back in the mid 70s. The seller told me to go see the bank president in this little podunk town. They held the paper on the place. I chatted with Sam Adams for half an hour, never filled out an application, told him I had 15% in cash. Loan was approved the same week. The good old days.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Can I ask what nutes you run are you using lucas formula 6ml micro 9ml bloom?
> Never saw this before,
> Are you hand watering everyday, or using some type of dripper system?
> How many grows ? regrows are you getting, can you reuse the chunky coco for another grow?


the first run on new coco is not the best, if it is not rinsed well, you will have all sorts of nute issues.    the second run is more forgiving, i generally reuse the coco over and over.    adding some new when i have to.    i have my formula written down, but it somewhere on this site.   search for an old member named PJ and loo through his threads involving another member named Grower13.   its in one of the threads.    two top notch growers without a doubt
i use a flood and drain method, with individual buckets for each plant interconnected to a main controller bucket, then a 55 gallon res.   for veg i use storage totes converted to flood and drain systems, mimics the hydro-farm setup with only around 30 bucks in each one.  let me see if i can find the thread about them, another grower made them on another site, i'll post the pictures here


----------



## yarddog (Sep 23, 2020)

@RosterTheCog check out the thread i made in the DIY/ Technical section on the homemade flood and drain setup


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2020)

YD, I knew of a young couple that went to buy a house and went through the same thing. They went in, made all of the repairs, and as soon as they finished, the seller took it off the market. All the money for materials and sweat went up in smoke.

Meant to ask ya, has your wife had to go **** mining to find her wedding rings lately? I laughed my ass off when you told that story years ago.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2020)

Wow! They censor p-o-o-p?


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 23, 2020)

Morning all


----------



## yarddog (Sep 23, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> YD, I knew of a young couple that went to buy a house and went through the same thing. They went in, made all of the repairs, and as soon as they finished, the seller took it off the market. All the money for materials and sweat went up in smoke.
> 
> Meant to ask ya, has your wife had to go **** mining to find her wedding rings lately? I laughed my ass off when you told that story years ago.


no, only that first and hopefully only issue.   that was a mess.  dang dog ate a 6 grand ring. 
dog is still doing well.  she is almost five now. and one of the best dogs i've ever had.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Yarddog i remember PJ. He was one of the 1st ones on here to use Leds. I use to give him a hard time about it. That was back when talking about Leds wasnt taken well by HPS growers.
Guess he proved me wrong about Leds because they have come along ways.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yarddog i remember PJ. He was one of the 1st ones on here to use Leds. I use to give him a hard time about it. That was back when talking about Leds wasnt taken well by HPS growers.
> Guess he proved me wrong about Leds because they have come along ways.


yeah i have read some of the old threads.   he is a good grower, and defiantly knows how to use led to the fullest potential.  last i heard, a year or two ago he as breeding n a large scale..   i am mixed about led.   i bought a top brand light, paid 350 bucks for it, and in 1.5 years it was dead.   it did have a small wattage draw which was nice.   i still flower under a 400 HPS, and i veg under a T5 fixture.  i have had pretty good results using the off-the-shelf screw in led lights for vegging.  never flowered under them, but the bang-for-buck is pretty fair. especially for vegging, and keeping clones on the side


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)

@yarddog yes pj has gone big time and was at overgrow. how is 13 doing? last i heard of him was from you saying he was in the hospital. i know where to buy pj's gear at too. i want some of that cherry tart.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Yeah i actually would always have ppl who were interested in Leds to ask PJ.
Ive never used Leds. I always used HOT5s for Vegg and have used them for flower many times. Had some pretty nice buds doing that. But i prefer HPS for getting the most out of my grow.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 23, 2020)

giggy said:


> @yarddog yes pj has gone big time and was at overgrow. how is 13 doing? last i heard of him was from you saying he was in the hospital. i know where to buy pj's gear at too. i want some of that cherry tart.


last i heard 13 was doing ok, out of the hospital.   i had a safety meeting with him a few years ago, on a diet for the diabetes that almost killed him and was much thinner and trimmer than the previous time I'd seen him.   i think after that ordeal he shut out a lot of the outside stuff. i tried twice to get in touch with him but was ignored.  things change, no harm no foul.    really good guy though, and was glad to have met him a few times.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 23, 2020)

PJ def has some fire gear.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 23, 2020)

Have a great night OF's, I'm going to smoke weed and play geetar....


----------



## stain (Sep 23, 2020)

When will it all end.... Still in trimming jail... Well Blondy is today. This is what she's trimming up atm. A sour bubble clone from the pepper patch. House smells divine.












I've been building out the new RMH for this house. Test fired it and it already rockets even that it is still very wet. A great sign. Still got a long way to go before its finished. (about 4 days) Then it's a wait for it to dry out slowly. Should be dry by the first freeze. The mass will be mostly dry stacked brick inside a wood frame. Should hold and slowly release the heat well. Even will have a hot seat to warm the old buns up on the right. More pics when its done.






Laugh at the flooring. We will be putting down new when we pull out the old fireplace next summer. The earthquakes here have busted the flue pipe. Cheaper to pull it out.We're adding a sunroom and sliding glass doors in its place.

Off to take a HOT shower...my bones ake...


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 23, 2020)

Evening old farts


----------



## boo (Sep 24, 2020)

mornin rudie, here for a flybye...dark chocolate, almonds, and raisins...


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 24, 2020)

Good morning Boo, your snack sounds good brother. Good morning kind people. It's another Thirstday ......


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Good morning my old fart boys and girls, how everybody be today ? I gotta take an 85 mile drive this afternoon so that I can get a Covid 19 test done before the biopsy on my lung done first thing in the morning. At least the VA is putting us up for the night. More coffee time right now.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 24, 2020)

Gooode mawning ya'll!  Hoping this finds everyone grinning ear to ear!

Good luck with the biopsy Yooper!


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode mawning ya'll!  Hoping this finds everyone grinning ear to ear!
> 
> Good luck with the biopsy Yooper!



Thank you kind sir. I'll smoke a bowl with ya anytime.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

stain said:


> When will it all end.... Still in trimming jail... Well Blondy is today. This is what she's trimming up atm. A sour bubble clone from the pepper patch. House smells divine.
> 
> View attachment 264790
> 
> ...


Cool Never saw A Rocket Mass Heater before Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Morning old bastages
Coffee time.
Brother Yoop sending positive energy your way my friend. Hope everything comes back negative.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

yooper420 said:


> Thank you kind sir. I'll smoke a bowl with ya anytime.


Much Luck Godspeed, may it be all good results


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

Any Plumbers in the house?
I have a question what is the outdoor septic trap vent called if I had to replace it?


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 24, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Yooper wish you nothing but the best! Roster, all I know about plumbing is the local guys phone # sorry. We be fishing tomorrow. If weather permits we'll go out at least 15 miles... Water is starting to cool down so Red fishing should get busy here pretty soon.


----------



## stain (Sep 24, 2020)

@RosterTheCog  That pic is of a 8" RMH in a greenhouse. He has updated it to a batch box RMH. (check it out at Permies) A more convent system for feeding it but it tends to overheat the area you're trying to heat. 
The one I'm building is a 6" J tube type. It needs to be fed more often when heating up the mass but It's easer to regulate the heat. When we lived in NM we used a 6" RMH.  It did a great job heating up the place. Firewood was very expensive there (logs) So we used free pallets. During one of the coldest winters we only used a 100 pallets. Which come out to be about a cord of wood. The wood stove we used before ate 3+ cords to get through a winter. A big difference in the amount of wood used.

A cool thing about a RMH you can build one on the cheap. Just by scrounging around for the materials. Most can be built for under $200.00. Way cheaper than buying a standard wood stove.

A pic of the dragon we used during the build.

















A pic of this new build


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! Yooper wish you nothing but the best! Roster, all I know about plumbing is the local guys phone # sorry. We be fishing tomorrow. If weather permits we'll go out at least 15 miles... Water is starting to cool down so Red fishing should get busy here pretty soon.


Thanks , The part I need is a outdoor vent trap that stops sewer gas from coming back into house if it builds in cesspool
I can not find the new of it,  It vents out the top but incorperates an S Trap in it to hold water to block gas from escaping.
I believe they are required by law on most underground cesspool septic systems .
It not just called a vent but something else.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

stain said:


> @RosterTheCog  That pic is of a 8" RMH in a greenhouse. He has updated it to a batch box RMH. (check it out at Permies) A more convent system for feeding it but it tends to overheat the area you're trying to heat.
> The one I'm building is a 6" J tube type. It needs to be fed more often when heating up the mass but It's easer to regulate the heat. When we lived in NM we used a 6" RMH.  It did a great job heating up the place. Firewood was very expensive there (logs) So we used free pallets. During one of the coldest winters we only used a 100 pallets. Which come out to be about a cord of wood. The wood stove we used before ate 3+ cords to get through a winter. A big difference in the amount of wood used.
> 
> A cool thing about a RMH you can build one on the cheap. Just by scrounging around for the materials. Most can be built for under $200.00. Way cheaper than buying a standard wood stove.
> ...


Very Cool Indeed  Hey @Cannagrammy  check this out


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

morning old farts


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Damn near looks like the beginnings of a Moonshine making machine.


----------



## boo (Sep 24, 2020)

mornin folks, smoke 'em if you got 'em...need to relamp the rooms today, light bulbs deteriorate with time and new bulbs make the girls so perky...kinds like hard nipples on a cold day...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Damn near looks like the beginnings of a Moonshine making machine.


Reminds me of the kinda stuff I used to see in my old Mother Earth magazines.


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2020)

Morning.  I relamp every sept!  Just did it last week.

@Srain.....looks like the furnace in "The Burbs"!!

Back to cleaning up the mess in the veggie garden this afternoon.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> I use an r/o filter and soil less medium and I use 7 1/2 mil/gal up until 30 days from harvest.



Same, actually I use less cal/mag per feed, I use 5 ml per gal, but then during flower I found this cal/mag that I really like that has very little nitrogen, so I switch to that brand after the 3rd week of flower.

@patwi, I am so very sorry to hear such sad news, my condolences.

Apparently I missed a lot around here, lol.   I missed birthdays but I'm so high and so old, I've read so much since then I don't remember whose birthdays it was, so happy birthday whomever had birthdays I missed!!!

@yarddog , congrats on the baby!   Is this your first?


RosterTheCog said:


> Very Cool Indeed Hey @Cannagrammy check this out



Thank you, I was just checking that out, I'm gonna show hubby and see what he thinks!  @stain , thank you so much for sharing that! 

Wow, that was a lot of reading, I gotta work less and read more apparently, lol 

So, now that I'm up to ya'll, good morning, my friends!


----------



## muggles (Sep 24, 2020)

Yoop, burning a bowl of bubble hash and sending healing vibes and good thoughts.  Hope you have a good trip and everything comes back negative. 

Good afternoon to the rest of you old farts.  

Biggy, how are those plains plants doing, brother?

Pute, come on man!  Doesn't the missus want you to wash the windows before winter gets here instead?   Wishing you and her the best.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 24, 2020)

@Cannagrammy yes our first.    hoping to get an even three lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  I relamp every sept!  Just did it last week.
> 
> @Srain.....looks like the furnace in "The Burbs"!!
> 
> Back to cleaning up the mess in the veggie garden this afternoon.


Sure does


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

yarddog said:


> hoping to get an even three lol



That's how many I birthed, we adopted another.   You'll be a real parent once the second come, lol,  jk jk!  Kids are wonderful!   Congrats again!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Yoop, I'm sending positive energy and love your way!  Sorry I missed that the first post.


----------



## boo (Sep 24, 2020)

heya folks, do we have any motorheads that live near ontario...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Right next door, but they won't let me cross the bridge with a bomb.


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

speak caw i know your lurking


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello, my name is Hippie (Hi, Hippie), and I've been sober for three days. I'm about to fix that little issue real soon.


----------



## Caw (Sep 24, 2020)

giggy said:


> speak caw i know your lurking


Lol...working. Just popped in to read something that caught my interest in an email.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello Caw, nice to meet you!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Cool. Caw We don't care if all you guys come over here. No more Politics or Cliques keeps everybody on an even playing field.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Yep, it's the way it always should have been.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

See you folks when my BAC is at least .10


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Nobody will ever tell a member again,,,that they will Never Be OFC. You can be on any freaking thread you wanna be on. We are all equal here on the Passion


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2020)

ones you never thought would disband real lifelong friendships have , .. due to an idolatry of an ideology being implanted with subliminal messages of fear this or that . if you think mind control isn't happening ... this site is a good site and will always be , .. just keep avarice at bay and any thought that you have the best answer to life .. damn .. I grow good weed


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Great post Patwi  freaking stoner.


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2020)

patwi said:


> ones you never thought would disband real lifelong friendships have , .. due to an idolatry of an ideology being implanted with subliminal messages of fear this or that . if you think mind control isn't happening ... this site is a good site and will always be , .. just keep avarice at bay and any thought that you have the best answer to life .. damn .. I grow good weed



Well said.  All are welcome.


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

Caw said:


> Lol...working. Just popped in to read something that caught my interest in an email.


i hear you, you don't have to be a stranger i have talked to you in the past but not much.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

Nice to meet you CAW Set a spell and smoke a fatty with us


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 24, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Taking a break from working in the yard & garage. Time for a joint I do believe...


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

I knew I loved you guys, I love the welcome and acceptance of EVERYONE that can play nice!


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 24, 2020)

Enjoy the night kind stoners, I'm off to land of sweet weed, electric guitars and ice cream cones!


----------



## stain (Sep 24, 2020)

Framed out the box and now paint. Then fill it in with bricks. A lot easer than cob. There will be some cob around the pipe to aid in heat transfer to the bricks. It will be easy to mix this time.. I have a mixer.

Getting there.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

cool!   What are the dimensions of that beauty?


----------



## stain (Sep 24, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> I knew I loved you guys, I love the welcome and acceptance of EVERYONE that can play nice!



Just been to darn busy to cause any trouble yet...


----------



## stain (Sep 24, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> cool!   What are the dimensions of that beauty?


I get that in a few for ya...it's supper time.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Perfect, thank you!   I'm seriously considering copying you on this.   Gonna talk to hubby tonight.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

Good Night all time to check the children
Loads of Fun as always
Sqeeze and hug your Pups Ever if they are UGLY


----------



## stain (Sep 24, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> cool!   What are the dimensions of that beauty?


The footprint of the fire box of the 6' J tube is 4.5' x 3.5'. The mass area can be whatever you want to a point. The bigger the mass the longer it holds and releases the heat. Once we pull out the old fireplace. I will rearrange the mass area. That's why I'm building a brick mass so it can be easy to remove. 
here's a pic of a nicely built cob bench rmh.


----------



## stain (Sep 24, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Perfect, thank you!   I'm seriously considering copying you on this.   Gonna talk to hubby tonight.


Go to permies dot com and go to the forums then to the energy link then to rocket mass heaters. There are a ton of them out there being used.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Thank you, going there now!   That COB one is beautiful


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 24, 2020)

I didn’t want to cook but I wanna eat something. Found some pot brownies in the fridge. It’s a good start.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Good start, and if ya eat enough, a good end.

Back decided to show its ass tonight, so I spanked it with a belly full of beer, a couple of oxies, and some hash. Going back for the second bowl and then plan on exploring the insides of my eyelids, I hope.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 25, 2020)

Good morning people, good morning brother Boo, it's Fryday so I better start getting fried...


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 25, 2020)

Have a great fryday!


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 25, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! It's fishing day! Weather has warmed back up, so we going back out deep. Hoping by next week the Red fish will have pushed inshore...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 25, 2020)

Happy Fried day masterful brothers, sister women of pulchritude, and hoary old farts!  Let's start this delightful morning on an upbeat note with a group hug, and dabs!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

I wanna Hug Ya and Squeeze Ya



​


----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2020)

morning everybody happy fry-day


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

No reach arounds for you Roster.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2020)

"...and you didn't even have the common decency to give him a reach-around!" <-- Drill Sergeant Major Lee Ermy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> No reach arounds for you Roster.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> "...and you didn't even have the common decency to give him a reach-around!" <-- Drill Sergeant Major Lee Ermy


----------



## muggles (Sep 25, 2020)

Hoping Drift and Rocky are having a helluva good day on the water this morning.  I keep bouncing back and forth between the two threads and can't figure out which I am.....  an Old Fart or Misfit?  

Could it be I am just a Misfit Old Fart?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 25, 2020)

muggles said:


> Could it be I am just a Misfit Old Fart?


That's what I figure I am also cuz I'm both places also and can't remember what's what, lol

I sure hope Drift and Rocky have the best of day out there too, regardless of outcome.  Especially Rocky, he needs it today.


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2020)

Happy Fried day....


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2020)

When you've been retired as long as I have, every day is a Friday.


----------



## muggles (Sep 25, 2020)

Got ya beat Hippie!   When ya been retired as long as me, every day is a Saturday!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2020)

Just chased off my dead daddy in law's old tractor, a 184 IH lowboy. Thing hasn't ran in years, just sitting around getting rusty. Made a bar room buddy a heck of a deal on it. Probably going to be some seismic activity in Birch Run where Tony's buried. He sure did love that old tractor, so he'll be spinning. Couldn't stand to see it go to waste. Thought about dropping a couple of grand into restoring it, but I really don't need it. Got all the machinery I need (and more).


----------



## yarddog (Sep 25, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Just chased off my dead daddy in law's old tractor, a 184 IH lowboy. Thing hasn't ran in years, just sitting around getting rusty. Made a bar room buddy a heck of a deal on it. Probably going to be some seismic activity in Birch Run where Tony's buried. He sure did love that old tractor, so he'll be spinning. Couldn't stand to see it go to waste. Thought about dropping a couple of grand into restoring it, but I really don't need it. Got all the machinery I need (and more).


use it or lose it.    its the right thing to do. let it go to a new home where it can get life breathed back into it.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 25, 2020)

my first tractor was a 1946 Ford 2N. i did a semi rebuild over the last winter, and sunk more than 4 grand in a tractor that is worth 3 grand. lol   like the stock market, its only a true loss when you sell it. 
before, during and after pics


----------



## yarddog (Sep 25, 2020)

i bought  two parts tractors in the early spring this year, a 47 and a 52 Ford 8N.   i ran both, decided which one i wanted to restore, combined the good parts and replaced the rest over the course of 3 months.    i named her after my grandma, because she is old, she's still got it and she smokes two packs a day.   


















don't mind the grill falling out, its only 68 years old..


----------



## yarddog (Sep 25, 2020)

repainted my neighbors 1952 Allis for him.   a beautiful machine, and runs very well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

Love those old tractors. I remember racking and bailing hay with them when i was a kid.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a 56 Farmall cub, a 48 deere M, and a I think its a 49 2N I have to run serial number


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

Got the Pipe dug up and out now to whip up the replacement and install tomorrow morn I hope
Dirty shitty water all over me, but hey Im a Dog and I loved it LOL


----------



## boo (Sep 25, 2020)

nice tractors yarddog..I have a collection of farmalls, a golden jubilee ford, and a massey with a 40hp perkins...


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 25, 2020)

Good afternoon everybody DragNFly buzzed into island of misfits, beer cracked doobie rolled Florida thunder boomers moving thru, booked a million in business this month, when this storm passes time to roll out the ride and head to beach bars rolling a few doobie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

@putembk Do you still water this way
I nute every other water. Sometimes that's once a week, sometimes more depending on how much the plant is asking for.  from THC 2012


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2020)

ojt just what these young'ns need, either that or some military to teach em some manors.


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> @putembk Do you still water this way
> I nute every other water. Sometimes that's once a week, sometimes more depending on how much the plant is asking for.  from THC 2012



I am on a 3 day water/nute schedule.  Basically giving nutes once a week.  They get beneficial tea once every two weeks.  I cut out all N, cal/mag and most other supplements 30 days before harvest and my final feeding is 14 days out and final flush 10 days out.   Nothing but r/o water after that.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2020)

muggles said:


> Hoping Drift and Rocky are having a helluva good day on the water this morning.  I keep bouncing back and forth between the two threads and can't figure out which I am.....  an Old Fart or Misfit?
> 
> Could it be I am just a Misfit Old Fart?




AHHHH --  what we have here is muggles' first koan.  The impossibobble decision.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2020)

AWRIGHT, ever kewl incident report.

In betwixt this post and the one above @2-3 minutes, my beautiful Scottish witch came in all a-dither, scaring Fuzzy (cat) offa my lap.

She got me up and out the side in time to see _two lovely otters_ humpy-humpin' across my back lawn, heading toward the canal 200 feet away. 

Otters are adordable.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 25, 2020)

Enjoy the evening kind people. I'm watching Dazed and Confused and I'm going to smoke a lot of pot. It's one of my favorite movies, great soundtrack, very cool cars and a keg party, what's not to like? I'll catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

His 1st movie


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 25, 2020)

A long day at the lake and I’m feeling baked. Caught one keeper and missed 3 strikes. I think these lures are defective, I’ m taking them back to Walmart bwahahaha


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 25, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> A long day at the lake and I’m feeling baked. Caught one keeper and missed 3 strikes. I think these lures are defective, I’ m taking them back to Walmart bwahahaha


Must be a Walmart thing, I have a bunch of defective lures too!


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 25, 2020)

Rocky, you must of had a most excellent time, good on you, freezer or pan fried?
You took motor home up? No?


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 25, 2020)

No DragNFly this was just a day trip. Still had a great time. I was there before the sun broke over Coyote Ridge and watched a bald eagle catch his breakfast. Had record high temps today. For the ride home I had Disraeli Gears on the system and a phat bone of BTG#4.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> A long day at the lake and I’m feeling baked. Caught one keeper and missed 3 strikes. I think these lures are defective, I’ m taking them back to Walmart bwahahaha


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 25, 2020)

Haha my friend enjoying life good on you, car unfortunately still in garage, it's raining, lol.....I got a outgoing tide at sunrise,  snook chasing out 27inch min, Redfish playing with them. Drift13 in Redfish capital of world, great fighter


----------



## stain (Sep 25, 2020)

Another day playing in the mud. RMH is getting there.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2020)

Good job on the old Fords, YD. I bought a '47 Shaw R7 back years ago to restore. Don't know if'n I will or not. If a nice WWII/Korean War Jeep comes along, I'll chase the Shaw off and do a frame off resto on it.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 26, 2020)

Good morning old Farts, it's another day in paradise .......


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2020)

Quick question.
Anybody here take Blood Thinners and had a tooth removed before?
Got a freaking toothache and it may need to be removed. Only problem is im on blood thinners for a stent and i CAN NOT stop taking them or the stent could collapse.


----------



## giggy (Sep 26, 2020)

morning everybody. sorry i take a aspirin every morning but not thinners. acts like a thinner cause i bleed like a pig.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 26, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all We had a nice boat ride. But the only thing I caught was a buzz. Water temps are coming down, so with a bit of luck and a few more degrees down we'll take the small boat out and go hunting for Reds & Snook.
I also take an 81mg aspirin every night, But no blood thinners. I would call you MD & dentist and ask them.
It's Sam's Club shopping time so, BBLater...


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Hopper, did you see my reply on the other thread about thinners?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 26, 2020)

Dang!  That HAS to be a killer lure!!

A wounded, small, brightly colored fishy...

a


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Quick question.
> Anybody here take Blood Thinners and had a tooth removed before?
> Got a freaking toothache and it may need to be removed. Only problem is im on blood thinners for a stent and i CAN NOT stop taking them or the stent could collapse.


The Dentist will most likely want some type of permission from your reg  Doc/onr who gave you the Blood thinners before doing the procedure


----------



## boo (Sep 26, 2020)

morning geezers, awoke feeling stiff as a board, some ice will help that, trying to ween off the meds...I'm on blood thinners bro, see your GP to get permission, he'll know what to do...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm in the same boat, Boo. Back hasn't pulled this kinda crap in a while. Yesterday was BAD. Today's better, but it still sucks. Waaaaa! Ok, whine over. Going to try and enjoy one of the last warm days we've got before the white stuff starts flyin'.


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2020)

Morning all!   Another shatterday!  I will spend it hanging out around the house.  Cold front approaching so more prep work preparing for the upcoming winter.

Stopped by the gun store yesterday and got more ammo.  They keep it all behind the counter now days as it kept mysteriously disappearing from the shelves.  I also went by he fly shop.  With outdoor chores winding down hopefully I will have some time to get out on the river.

Breakfast is ready .... Later!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 26, 2020)

Yesterday took it out of me, even got a little sunburn again. Sampling a friend’s C99 this morning. Been a long time since I had this in the house. Always been a favorite of mine but I got frustrated with the small plants and let her go. I have a few packs of beans so maybe I’ll try again.
I need to get the Canna Cruiser out again before I run out of nice weather.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 26, 2020)

Figured out one nice thing about getting old. You can make home made potato chips for breakfast, and nobody says no and they eat 'em with smiles.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 26, 2020)

A long time friend moved back to the Midwest last year. This spring someone gave him 2 small clones and I’ve been teaching him how to grow via calls and text. He’s done a great job and he started harvesting today. In 20 years I’ve never heard him so excited. Great job James.


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2020)

Great job James.

 Hopefully you will invite your friend over here.  We won't hurt him......much...


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> Great job James.
> 
> Hopefully you will invite your friend over here.  We won't hurt him......much...


That’s actually funny Pute. James is an absolute dinosaur. He doesn’t own a computer or use any social media. He never even owned a cellphone until moving last year and his sons had to buy it for him. I think he’s reached his technological limit lol.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2020)

man I’ve got to buy me some fly tying tools , parts , and supplies...any suggestions?

accidentally deleted the address here so I’ve been mia 

say now isn’t Jane a beauty?


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2020)

Come on man......if you can grow pot.....you can text......look at me!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> Come on man......if you can grow pot.....you can text......look at me!!!




you talkin’ to me?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> Canna Cruiser



Did you all know...

I turned the back bunk room in our RV into my new grow room!





It's where my chick are now


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2020)

Awesome Grammy.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Thank you!  harvested one grow that finished in there, but the dry and cure is being done waaaay hotter than I would like.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> man I’ve got to buy me some fly tying tools , parts , and supplies...any suggestions?
> 
> accidentally deleted the address here so I’ve been mia
> 
> ...


She is so hot. Watched her in many movies.
Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 26, 2020)

Enjoy the evening Kind Tokerzzz.  A little raspberry sherbet on the menu along with multiple bowls. I'll catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

you need multiple bowls, I think i read you didn't have any ice cream last night, right?


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2020)

@big...a basic fly tying kit from Cabela's or similar will get you started. If you like it you will want to upgrade later.  Call me with questions.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 27, 2020)

Good morning kind people. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 27, 2020)

Backstory to this photo:  The material of that dress was very supple... and that was all she was wearing.  This was during the heyday of film censorship, and her bountifuls had very obvious points.  They didn't know what to do about it, and Jane said,

"I can fix it."

She went into another room and inserted a paper napkin over each adorable bump.  Problem solved.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 27, 2020)

yarddog said:


> repainted my neighbors 1952 Allis for him.   a beautiful machine, and runs very well.View attachment 264883


Your Allis picture brings back old memories.  We also had a couple popping Johnnies, but I put the most miles on the Allis plowing and mowing hay.  The battery was frequently dead, so I started it with a crank many times.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Good morning kind people. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


Good Morning fine Fun People
This ones for Rude


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Your Allis picture brings back old memories.  We also had a couple popping Johnnies, but I put the most miles on the Allis plowing and mowing hay.  The battery was frequently dead, so I started it with a crank many times.


I remember start with crank at the 6 oclock or it will take your arm off, something like that
Push started with other tractors


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 27, 2020)

I am not sure how to work the software on this site.  And I am pretty sure I sent something into the Great Bitbucket In The Sky.

Rockymtnbuds -- I sentcha a PM (which really wasn't "P" at all) but I dunno if it got to you.  It is a brilliant idea my redheaded witchwife came up with.

Here 'tis:  
____________________________________________________________________________________

I explained to her how you were desolated by the robbery. And I told her that my advice to you is to call all the pawn shops in a 30-mile radius and check with them.

She said, "They might be hesitant to give out any information over a phone call. You said that where the guy (that's you) lives, the pawn shops are not necessarily straight-arrow.

*"So what he should do is go shopping for rods, reels, and gear in all the pawn shops in the area, without advance warning to the pawn shops. Just walk in, shopping."*

Brother, let me tell you about my wife. She has an IQ that is astronomical. When she moves in on something, she solves the something.***

***We have a _letter of apology_ from the IRS. They pissed her off once. Once.

I strongly recommend that you spend some casual search efforts in the nearest 20 pawn shops over the next month..

She also said,* "He indicated that pawn shops are not that honest where he is. Well, just about the right time has passed for the pawn shop to display some of the stuff. And even if he has to BUY it back, it will be worth it to him."*

Like I said, she is Mensa level smart. Follow her advice.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Your Allis picture brings back old memories.  We also had a couple popping Johnnies, but I put the most miles on the Allis plowing and mowing hay.  The battery was frequently dead, so I started it with a crank many times.


I have a Johhny Popper Model M with orchard exhaust out the side not up to sky outlet (so it does not hit trees when mowing around them.
Johhny Popper Model M


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I remember start with crank at the 6 oclock or it will take your arm off, something like that
> Push started with other tractors



Oh, dear.  That brings back memories. My Daddy had a Model A Ford.  I useta love watching him start the thing.  He showed me (but never let me) how to crank it.  

In cold weather, the crank handle would kick back more often.  Never touched Daddy.  Once it fired up, he had to run and jump in the car and do some spark-advance fiddling.

I remember the battery (6V) was under a trap door on the passenger side floor.  And when cars no longer had running boards, something great was lost.  OH.  And the seats were stuffed with Spanish moss.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I am not sure how to work the software on this site.  And I am pretty sure I sent something into the Great Bitbucket In The Sky.
> 
> Rockymtnbuds -- I sentcha a PM (which really wasn't "P" at all) but I dunno if it got to you.  It is a brilliant idea my redheaded witchwife came up with.
> 
> ...


I agree Great idea, sneaky bastaards

I was thinking Make or have made  some simple signs (ie: Yardsale today type) to post saying REWARD for return of fishing gear and poles missing from Area where it happened. Post them around the area and local towns.

Never know ya just may get some bites............................ Paper is cheap just your time is valuable.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, dear.  That brings back memories. My Daddy had a Model A Ford.  I useta love watching him start the thing.  He showed me (but never let me) how to crank it.
> 
> In cold weather, the crank handle would kick back more often.  Never touched Daddy.  Once it fired up, he had to run and jump in the car and do some spark-advance fiddling.
> 
> I remember the battery (6V) was under a trap door on the passenger side floor.  And when cars no longer had running boards, something great was lost.  OH.  And the seats were stuffed with Spanish moss.


LOL  You sure it was not Horsehair
Might have been




Now get your minds out of the gutter  @WeedHopper , @putembk ,@Cannagrammy  LOL and of course @Unca Walt


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

What did Henry Ford use Spanish moss for?
Spanish moss poultices were applied to relieve pains of rheumatism. And automaker Henry Ford must have learned about the properties of Spanish moss on his Richmond Hill, GA plantation. It turns out he used the fluffy strands for cushioning and insulating the seats in the first Model-T Fords.
I stand corrected


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 27, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! It's food shopping day down here in the swamps. After that it's back to the garage to try and make some semblance of order, I need more room for new tent...


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 27, 2020)

Good morning OOFC. Hope the sun shines on ya'll on this fine Sunday morn. Coffee time.


----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)

morning everybody, dr pepper time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning everybody, dr pepper time.


Morning Gig





My buddy as a teen had to have his RC cola like coffee too
Hope all are well,  You run C&C machines


----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)

morning roster kinda feel like a monster this morn too.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I have a Johhny Popper Model M with orchard exhaust out the side not up to sky outlet (so it does not hit trees when mowing around them.
> Johhny Popper Model M



We had a Model B and a Model D Johnnie.  We started the D on gasoline and then switched it to kerosene/diesel.  The stack would turn red hot enough to light cigarettes from and it was burly enough to pull stumps.  Hooked to an immovable objection, it would lift the front end and start over backwards unless you quickly disengaged the clutch.  Nothing more distinctive than the sound of a load being applied to a two cylinder John Deere that sounds like it is stalling out, but the governors open and they come back to rpm.  Whack......Whack........Whack....Whack...Whack...Whack..Whack.Whack.Whack.  At the same time the sound of the large flywheel going around is also distinctive.  It had no electric start, nor a place for a crank, so we started it by rocking the flywheel.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I remember start with crank at the 6 oclock or it will take your arm off, something like that
> Push started with other tractors



Also, besides only going a half revolution, the crank is held with the fingers only, with the thumb over to one side.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2020)

Morning Gang. Still battling a toothache but has has gotten better.
Cold Compress,Tea Tree Oil mouth wash,Salty warm water and Hydrogen peroxide and a few pain pills.


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2020)

Morning!!!  Sorry about your tooth hopper!  Will trade you your tooth for my back and hip!!!  Pain breakfast of old men!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2020)

No thanks,,, with the Torn Rotator Cuff and Bad Tooth im all good. But thanks for offering.


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2020)

Well, I agree if you are throwing in the rotator I'm out!!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2020)

Good morning 
it is Sunday and I thought it was Saturday  , so yeah , things are pretty normal around here

more coffee and more diesel to get the juices flowing


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks to Bigsur im still in the Barn


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 27, 2020)

At 4:00 a neighbors dog started barking nonstop. A few minutes later a moron from down the street was again sitting at the stop sign by us trying to keep his pos motorcycle running. I must hear this 3-4 times a week. I wish he’d fix his dam bike.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> LOL  You sure it was not Horsehair
> Might have been
> 
> 
> ...


We knew it was Spanish moss because you could see the air-roots plainly.  Our buckboard on the farm had horse hair.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 27, 2020)

Gawd, I'm old.


----------



## boo (Sep 27, 2020)

yea you are walt, but you're still looking at grass and not dirt...morning folks, been a busy day...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 264950
> 
> Thanks to Bigsur im still in the Barn


With The Chickens LOL


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 27, 2020)

Has anyone heard from CBF since he finished his treatments? I sure hope this is the end of cancer for him.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Gang. Still battling a toothache but has has gotten better.
> Cold Compress,Tea Tree Oil mouth wash,Salty warm water and Hydrogen peroxide and a few pain pills.


Surprised you did not rip it out yet, Dam feel better


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Like I said, she is Mensa level smart. Follow her advice.


Yet, she married you?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> We knew it was Spanish moss because you could see the air-roots plainly.  Our buckboard on the farm had horse hair.


I remember mixing horse hair in the brown mud when I was tending plasterers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I remember mixing horse hair in the brown mud when I was tending plasterers.


The house I was raised in had plaster walls with lath boards (hard to punch Through) anyway that plaster had a bunch of horse hair in it,
I believe the house was built in the mid 1800's right around when Unca was born


----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2020)

i'm from the south we use sheet rock, plywood, paneling and cardboard


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> The house I was raised in had plaster walls with lath boards (hard to punch Through) anyway that plaster had a bunch of horse hair in it,
> I believe the house was built in the mid 1800's right around when Unca was born


I was born -- on probation -- at the corner of Telephone and Telephone.  Very small building.  My middle initial is "Q" because when my Daddy first saw me in the crib, he turned to my Momma and said:
"Let's call it quits."

I remember my first day of school; my Daddy said:  

"Run on down to the barbershop and get a shave, Walt -- you're starting kindergarten today."


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2020)

giggy said:


> i'm from the south we use sheet rock, plywood, paneling and cardboard


You forgot Missouri siding, which is a roll of tar paper.


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 27, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! I have the grow area in my garage about 80% cleaned. About time to get the HVAC company in here to do their thing. The only thing I'm worried about is we'll have to upgrade our panel to 200Amps from 150 to do the split unit. Our panel in MAXED OUT! Only time will tell. Ahh what the hell as my MIL used to say it's only money...


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 27, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> You forgot Missouri siding, which is a roll of tar paper.


He is not Kidding Still see it every once and a while.  But I am Still Proud to be from Missouri.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2020)

Its freaking awesome to see all the great members we have here on the Passion. Good Brothers and Sisters that like to have fun,,make friends and grow. Sure makes mine and Putes job easy dealing with a bunch of potheads instead of a bunch of shitheads.
Thanks guys


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2020)

@ WH......I am proud to be from Missouri as well....key word there is from.....ha ha!!!  Beautiful lakes there.  Lots of chiggers as well.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 27, 2020)

putembk said:


> @ WH......I am proud to be from Missouri as well....key word there is from.....ha ha!!!  Beautiful lakes there.  Lots of chiggers as well.



Still in MO.  With No Plans to Move.  I am About 15 miles North of the Capital.  South of where the Hills meet the Plains.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 27, 2020)

Have a great night OF stoners, I'm going to get stoned and have a little ice cream.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2020)

I'd find me a few acres up in the Ozarks, but a couple of friends of mine that moved to the area said it is now inhabited by tweakers. Damn shame 'cause it sure is beautiful. Besides, I'd have to find a new wife/girlfriend. No way will I ever get the Old Hen outta Michigan. Probably will never get her out of the county. Can't really blame her. She and I were born, raised, and have lived our entire lives here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2020)

Cooks who cook METH move to the country. They have screwed up so many lives in the hills by taking advantage of the poor its absolutely ridiculous. Those ppl aren't losing their teeth due to just bad hygiene.. They are strung out on Meth and destroying their health.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Cooks who cook METH move to the country. They have screwed up so many lives in the hills by taking advantage of the poor its absolutely ridiculous. Those ppl aren't losing their teeth due to just bad hygiene.. They are strung out on Meth and destroying their health.


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2020)

WoodHippy said:


> Still in MO.  With No Plans to Move.  I am About 15 miles North of the Capital.  South of where the Hills meet the Plains.



As a boy I just remember fishing farm ponds for bass.  Purple worm on the bottom.  Also shooting bull frogs with my BB gun.  After moving to Ks I would go back every summer to visit my grand parents.  My grandpa was a farmer and later owned the local pool hall.  I still shoot a pretty mean game of pool and leaned from him.  Went every summer through High School.  My first real flame was from there.   Fond Memories.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 27, 2020)

Hey @putembk  I Joked before of you being my Uncle.  It could be.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 27, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd find me a few acres up in the Ozarks, but a couple of friends of mine that moved to the area said it is now inhabited by tweakers. Damn shame 'cause it sure is beautiful. Besides, I'd have to find a new wife/girlfriend. No way will I ever get the Old Hen outta Michigan. Probably will never get her out of the county. Can't really blame her. She and I were born, raised, and have lived our entire lives here.



Meth here is not as bad as it was.  Thanks to The County Sheriffs banned together.  Also lots of Support from the MSHP


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Surprised you did not rip it out yet, Dam feel better




you mean like this?


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2020)

Big, you need to move to a town...you have way to much time on your hands!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2020)

putembk said:


> Big, you need to move to a town...you have way to much time on your hands!!!



you liked that public service announcement eh....


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2020)

You have been playing with the chickens way to long......


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2020)

putembk said:


> You have been playing with the chickens way to long......



I started young









but I ain’t alone now


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 28, 2020)

Good morning people, morning brother Boo. It's another Moanday .....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 28, 2020)

Happy moan day brothers and sisters!


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 28, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! We'll be calling the HVAC company today to get that ball rolling. Looking like a busy week ahead...


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 28, 2020)

Good morning OOFC boys and girls. It be another Moanday, get up, get out and enjoy it. Ya never know how many more ya gonna see. Just got word that a guy I fought fire with for 20 years passed away. He was 10 years younger than me. Burnin' one in his honor. Puffin' 'n passin'.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hey there good Monday morning and it feels just as good today as it did 11 years ago when I retired.......

.not having to clock in is a good feeling , just like being out of debt , all the heavy lifting has been done and now about the only heavy thing I lift is my 6 ounce Tenkara graphite fly rod...and my willie hahahahaha haha!..see if anyone is awake yet.

coffee is hot and I will leave some Jalalabad Star x Malawi on the counter for your smoking pleasure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

Morning


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2020)

Morning....moanday again!!!

@bigsur51 you need to make a pilgrimage west and bring that fly rod with you and we will go and give some fish a tooth ache.  Free fly tying lesson included!!

37f this morning.....burr....... Trying to warm the house up with the fire place and let the furnace rest.....long winter coming!!!  Mrs Pute thinks I'm crazy.....so what's new?

More clean up work in the veggie garden today.  Maters are all pulled and in a dark warm place where they will ripen slowly.  Today I will pull the plants and put the cages up for winter.  Will dig up the horse radish soon and till everything in.

Better warm up the coffee and take the dog out back.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 28, 2020)

Morning gents. Big, I got a couple 'o toothbrushes I could loan ya.....


----------



## giggy (Sep 28, 2020)

morning everybody. yoop sorry about your buddy.


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 28, 2020)

Morning everyone


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 28, 2020)

Like Pute said it’s a frosty mofo here this morning. Looks like an easy day on tap. I’m caught up on housework, all the seedlings are up potted and I only have 2 clones waiting their turn.
Think I’m done searching the pawn shops for my gear. Probably been to every one on this side of the city. With the temps dropiping I need to start looking for a cheap ice fishing shelter. I’m to old to sit out there exposed with my back to the wind.


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 28, 2020)

84 here.  "Cold" front coming through today and its going to drop to the 60's


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 28, 2020)

Getting off here


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> .and my willie hahahahaha haha!..see if anyone is awake yet.


I'm awake now!   Lol, good morning everyone!


Steve1 said:


> 84 here. "Cold" front coming through today and its going to drop to the 60's


Almost 90 yesterday and today it hasn't even reached 50 yet.   That cold front is here in my neck of the woods.   Kind of a nice reprieve, I needed a cool day.   Tomorrow supposed to be hot again.

We got more panels up so I'm hoping my electricity is a bit more stable.  Night before last, I was cuddling chicks after 5 am until the sun was up, lol.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 28, 2020)

I’ve been recovering more pix this morning. Glad we put the 1 Tb hard drive in the pc. This is one of my favorites. A friend stopped by with this one afternoon and we lost the rest of the day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 28, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> I’ve been recovering more pix this morning. Glad we put the 1 Tb hard drive in the pc. This is one of my favorites. A friend stopped by with this one afternoon and we lost the rest of the day.
> View attachment 264976



Whut is it???


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Whut is it???



Yes, inquiring minds....!


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 28, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! I'm gonna guess a concentrate of some sort. HeIl's bells that enough to lose a week! 
I'm sitting here waiting on the HVAC guy to show up & tell me how much $$$ this is gonna set us back. I have come to the conclusion that a 4' tent just ain't gonna fit. So a 3' X 3' it'll be with a 6" fan & filter & 2- 400watt HPS in cool tubes with my old 4" fan & filter. What do y'all think, is 2-400's be too much in a 3' X 3' tent?


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 28, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Whut is it???


A baseball size blob of high grade bubble hash.


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 28, 2020)

Drift, my opinion yes 800watts in 3 x 3 will be tuff to cool,  600with can 6in fan thru cool tube and your 4 in to draw heat out of that that light creates


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

DragNFly said:


> Drift, my opinion yes 800watts in 3 x 3 will be tuff to cool,  600with can 6in fan thru cool tube and your 4 in to draw heat out of that that light creates


I agree, hot it will be


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 28, 2020)

Enjoy the evening fellow Old Farts, it's time to puff up a storm and play some guitar. I'm sure I'll have an ice cream interlude as well.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 29, 2020)

Good morning peop0le, it's another wonderful Two Toke Tuesday ......


----------



## giggy (Sep 29, 2020)

morning everybody, just another day. had a cold front come through yesterday, another one today and one coming fry-day. temps this weekend will be below normal. old folks are saying a early cold winter, and we need a good one too. the last three years i haven't put on a jacket, but i will freeze you out i'm very hot natured.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 29, 2020)

cool here too.    maybe it will knock the ticks down this winter.     been feeding the deer, they are corn hogs.      they passed a law, you can hunt over corn.   should be very easy to fill the freezers with deer meat now


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 29, 2020)

Gooode mawning old farts all!  A loverly new day in PNW Paradise here, with gorgeous blue skies and only a tinge of smoke.

My C-99/NL has been hanging three days now and is drying nicely.  I'll be pleased when it is ready for jarring, so I can recover the use of that end of the garage again.  

Working on articles and spending some quality time exercising with the enthusiastic pup.  The exercise machine that never gathers dust.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the evening fellow Old Farts, it's time to puff up a storm and play some guitar. I'm sure I'll have an ice cream interlude as well.


WERE GONNA EAT ICE CREAM




​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2020)

Morning Question
My sister is in North Cali near Napa and the fires are very close to her house , she evac yesterday .
Anyone else in the north Cali are that can report on the fires ?


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 29, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! House HVAC will be replaced today. Then after it's been inspected we will go on to electric panel upgrade, then the split unit will be installed. Time for me to move a few mom's outside...


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 29, 2020)

Good morning my OOFC peeps. It be Tuesday. It rained here yesterday, all day long and half the night. Gonna take the leaf blower and knock some of the water off of the girls. Hopefully a blow dry will stand 'em back up. Coffee and "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n passin'.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 29, 2020)

giggy said:


> last three years i haven't put on a jacket, but i will freeze you out i'm very hot natured.


Good morning!  I feel ya,  giggy.  My blood disorders make me feel like it's 15-20 degrees hotter than it is.   I didn't even own a coat until this year, moving up here in the mountain. I mean I have a heavy duty one to play in snow, but nothing for everyday use.




Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> never gathers dust.



I wish ours didn't, the dirt/dust up here has created quite a battle for me, daily. 

@Roster, my friend, please let us know when you hear anything.   I'll be sending positive energy!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 29, 2020)

Yoop, get ahold of me before you head back to God's Country. I'm buyin' breakfast.


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2020)

Morning.  First killer frost of the season.  I think the flowers out front will be ok but anything out back is gonna get bit.


----------



## boo (Sep 29, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Afternoon, y'all! I'm gonna guess a concentrate of some sort. HeIl's bells that enough to lose a week!
> I'm sitting here waiting on the HVAC guy to show up & tell me how much $$$ this is gonna set us back. I have come to the conclusion that a 4' tent just ain't gonna fit. So a 3' X 3' it'll be with a 6" fan & filter & 2- 400watt HPS in cool tubes with my old 4" fan & filter. What do y'all think, is 2-400's be too much in a 3' X 3' tent?


I've got a 630DE cmh for you if you care to try it brother...brand new but runs hot...


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 29, 2020)

Feeling like an old fart this morning thanks to his cold front. Arthritis and old injuries are ganging up on me. Waiting for the grandkids to show up. They’re coming to keep me company today.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 29, 2020)

Just got our phone call from the installers.  We hadda buy a new washing machine, and it is gonna be delivered and installed this moanin'...

Spending a heapa dough these last two days:  Yesterday, we had to replace the kitchen sink faucet.  There went $400.  (*sigh*)

On the plus side, I got my step-ladder out (I never had a real ladder) and changed my internal A/C screen thingy in the ceiling... without breaking a single bone or tooth.


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2020)

boo said:


> I've got a 630DE cmh for you if you care to try it brother...brand new but runs hot...


I have a 400w CMH in veg.  Love it.  Plants like it better than my old MH!!!  Does run hot though.  Works fine in my basement in Colo....  You guys in Fla are used to higher temps though.  I don't like anything 80f or above.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 29, 2020)

Enjoy the night people, Rocky Road is calling me, wait it might be Nutty Buddy. No matter, I never met an ice cream that I didn't like. First I must get very very stoned.


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 29, 2020)

Drift, the 630 and 2 fans may pull you thru, your ambient 80F in garage with AC?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thought it was funny.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 29, 2020)

This big guy is laying in the driveway next door. Thought I was seeing things when I glimpsed that big rack waving around.


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 29, 2020)

Sitting in shade, sweet Rocky, where is my Barnett crossbow.........8 pointer with nice spread


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 29, 2020)

Oe more


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 30, 2020)

Good morning people, good morning brother Boo. Another Weedsday is upon us.


----------



## boo (Sep 30, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, how was the snack last night...


----------



## giggy (Sep 30, 2020)

morning bro boo and the rest. bro. boo and bro. drift as of last night we have a new brother master mason, the most worshipful grand master showed and raised him. it was a good night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2020)

Congrats Brother


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 30, 2020)

What a fargin day I had yestiddy!!!!!!$$$$$$$$$$$

And I ain't done yet.  $$400 for the faucet.  The $800 washing machine got delivered & installed ($20 tip).

The guy turned on the washing machine... and the water stopped.  OMIGAWD.

Turns out, this system took  a dump:






Water suddenly ceased flowing.  The response to Herself's panicky phone call to the guy that installed it six years ago was marvelous.  One hour later, he arrived.  Two hours later, he found the problem.

Oh Gawd.  That silvery tall cylinder is the RO membrane thingy.  They are expected to last @2 years.  I did not know this.  It lasted six.  But.  The solenoid (behind that tubby white tank) was a deader,

And the relay on the pump on the left is shot.

All this happened because it was a sorta cascade.

The replacement part for the RO membrane is $500.  They guy Haitian-rigged a temporary fix so we have water... just not enough to take showers, etc.  He will be back again today.

I know I am looking at more than $1000.  EEK.

Been a tough week -- I am laying out well over $2000 cash in "surprise" expenses.  Ah, well... I just laid out $38,000 cash for Herself's new Camry, too.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 30, 2020)

Gooode mawning brothers and sisters!  57F @83%, cloudy, and predicted to hit 84F, with some wildfire smoke haze in the atmosphere, so should be a purdy red sunrise.    

As far as I know, there were no new riots last night.  The news was all involved with discussing last nights debate, leaving no room for mundane local matters.


----------



## muggles (Sep 30, 2020)

Good morning Ol' Farts.  Happy Humpday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2020)

@Unca Walt is that a welled system that is  pumped up through the RO filter then to house ?
Never saw one as Big


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 30, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! We were supposed to be fishing today. But a small craft advisory with 4' to 6' waves made us think twice.
EC, please send my congrats to the new brother.
DnF, thinking I'll just buy a 600 HSP in a cool tube. After the split unit is installed I can set the temps to be what ever I want in the garage. And be able to work on my motorcycles in the garage during the summer without sweating like a stuck pig...


----------



## pute (Sep 30, 2020)

Morning.....I learned how to argue last night!!! 

Smoke fills the sky today.  Eyes and sinuses burn after being outside after awhile!!

@walt, sounds like my house.....always fixing or replacing something.  Seems like I spend $1,000 a month on something....

Working in the grow this morning!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 30, 2020)

Smoke is horrible today. At this rate I may not be able to leave the house.


----------



## boo (Sep 30, 2020)

good news brother giggy, another one risen...gettin a late start on heading out today, was up early and went back to bed...gonna go out and check the 9 cuts waiting for roots...so far I'm groovin in the garden now that the water issue is behind me...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 30, 2020)

Wussed out and fired up the boiler this morning. Living room thermostat said it was 66 degrees. Couldn't shake the chill I had in the bedroom. Oiled the motors/pumps, went to light the pilot but it was already lit. Turned the stat in the living room up to 69 and headed back to the bedroom. Five minutes later, I'm feeling the fin tubes to see if'n I got heat. Nothin'. Dawned on me that I didn't turn on the bedroom stat. It said it was only 62, and here I am sitting around in my drawers, cold. Cranked it to 68 and within minutes, the fin tube says I'm good.
Old Hen likes to wait until the very last minute to fire it up. I kinda like to do it a wee bit early just in case it ain't gonna work. Gives me a day or two to figure out what the problem is.


----------



## pute (Sep 30, 2020)

That time of year when I try not to run the A/C or the furnace.  House is around 60 by morning so I fire up the gas fired fireplace.  Will heat the whole front of the house eventually.  Temp will get close to 80f today.  Love it when I can open up the house and let it breathe.  Plus it helps keep the smell down with what is going on in my basement.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 30, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> What a fargin day I had yestiddy!!!!!!$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> And I ain't done yet.  $$400 for the faucet.  The $800 washing machine got delivered & installed ($20 tip).
> 
> ...



I wasn't too far off:  $1387.94  for the solenoid and stainless steel electrical switch. <-- (*sigh*) What's an extra nearly $400 for peace of mind?

There's a bunch I've learned.  As the RO membrane goes and does its thing, it slowly gets clogged.  So the water pump has to pump much harder to get less and less water through it. 

On the good side: the electricity/load powering the pump will be less.  So the pump will last longer.  And our water system has been essentially rebuilt.  Oughta be some time before the next panic.


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 30, 2020)

Have a great evening kind people, I'm off to get lost in the ozone again ...


----------



## pute (Sep 30, 2020)

@ Rudy......I will join you.....sounds like a good place to hang out....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2020)

Miss my Brother and Sisters. Been a little busy in Arkansas but ill be home tomorrow evening and back at it
 Then again not much for a Mod to do on a site like the Passion full of actual freaking Adults


----------



## pute (Sep 30, 2020)

Night all.  Travel safe hopper!


----------



## Carty (Oct 1, 2020)

Ok,  it's official.  It's been raining here so much my street has it's own river flow.  Life on the Connie River..

Humidity is horrible and difficult to get to the pool for exercise.  So, what else do ya do when your locked up

with your pretty wife of 32yrs...


----------



## boo (Oct 1, 2020)

mornin rudie...


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 1, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Good morning peoples, it's another Thirstday.


----------



## boo (Oct 1, 2020)

still knocking around...


----------



## DragNFly (Oct 1, 2020)

Morning Rudy, morning boo
Carty you won't melt get in the pool and keep excersising,, you need to PERSERVERE and Not makes excuses........DNF jumps off his PERSERVERE.box.    

Yankees swept Cleveland meet our old friends Tampa Bay next week, they beat us 9 out of 10 this year......

Coffee ready doobie rolled


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 1, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Blood work at the VA this morning. Then this afternoon the wife gets her eyes lasered to lower the pressure. After that's healed then they'll do the cataracts.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 1, 2020)

Good morning neighbors
more trimming today , wash rinse repeat 

Some ghost express and my new granddaughter , that makes #8


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 1, 2020)

Sometimes... I tuck my knees into my chest and lean forward.

But, that's just how I roll.


----------



## boo (Oct 1, 2020)

acckk, mornin folks...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2020)

MORNING​


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2020)

Morning OFC!!!  Gonna be a beautiful day here.  High around 70f and Low's in mis 30's.....I could live here!

Gonna walk by the lake for sure and probably cut the grass as well.  Out to dinner tonight and then fry my marble again!  Life is good!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 1, 2020)

Smoke is terrible again and the ash has turned my black truck gray. We’re desperate for some rain. I let the dogs out back and I have a dust cloud hanging In the air for an hour. Need a mask to go out in the yard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> Smoke is terrible again and the ash has turned my black truck gray. We’re desperate for some rain. I let the dogs out back and I have a dust cloud hanging In the air for an hour. Need a mask to go out in the yard.


RU NEAR The Glass


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 1, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> RU NEAR The Glass


No I’m in Colorado Springs. We have several fires burning north of here plus a fire in Wyoming and the west coast smoke is being carried over us as well. I’ve had the place closed up for days but my eyes are burning and throat is sore. It’s even worse at higher elevations so no fishing this week. I have COPD and emphysema so this is a double whammy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> No I’m in Colorado Springs. We have several fires burning north of here plus a fire in Wyoming and the west coast smoke is being carried over us as well. I’ve had the place closed up for days but my eyes are burning and throat is sore. It’s even worse at higher elevations so no fishing this week. I have COPD and emphysema so this is a double whammy.


Man That sucks , hope it clears up soon
My Sister is in N Cali and the wind changed yesterday and she is now back at her house, but may be evac again


----------



## stain (Oct 1, 2020)

Logged in early.. Then I gets side tracked. Neighbor brings parts monies for bad boy mower. We talk and burn a C99 J. I forgetted I logged in.


 Started making splinters for the RMH. Filled up wood rack. Came in and tore the J tube out of the RMH to adjust burn tunnel hithe. Needed another inch of clearance. At least I hope that's what it needs. Getting a little smoke back. Re installed bricks, now waiting it to dry a little. Then put the flame thrower to it to dry it out. 

Morning has flown by... A little lunch then back to making splinters. Have 2.5 rick to split. Should be more than enough to get through 2 winters. That is the RMH works correctly. 

3 more trees to trim in there some where...


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 1, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I'm off to the land of good and plenty....


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 1, 2020)

Big, what a cutie! Don't think I'll live long enough to have one, much less 8. Give her a squeeze for me and the Old Hen.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 2, 2020)

Good morning OFC, good morning brother Boo, it's another Fryday .....


----------



## boo (Oct 2, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, thinking of staying up and getting stuff done around here...


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Big, what a cutie! Don't think I'll live long enough to have one, much less 8. Give her a squeeze for me and the Old Hen.



thanks Amigo......a couple of my grandkids are 23 and 18 so there’s always the chance I get to the great grampa status...woot woot!..

more trimming today , and tomorrow , and the next day , and and and....

got some new trim scissors , the Corona.........ha!...perfect for 2020!
and made in Taiwan , not China , so I didn’t sterilize them...bwhaaaa!..


----------



## yarddog (Oct 2, 2020)

morning folks.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 2, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Yard work & more garage clean up is on the hit parade for today...


----------



## stain (Oct 2, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks Amigo......a couple of my grandkids are 23 and 18 so there’s always the chance I get to the great grampa status...woot woot!..
> 
> more trimming today , and tomorrow , and the next day , and and and....
> 
> ...


 The fiskers's springs break just after a short time using them. (stepped on a piece of a spring this morning OUCH)  The LGK gardening shears amazon replaced them with, even come with a extra spring.  Did yours?  Enjoy the sizzor hash. I have a marble size ball sitting on the lap top as I type.

Fixed the smoke back on the RMH. She's running great and should get even better at it dries out. Now to replace the insulating cob today around the J tube. (clay sand and perlite) Then finish up with the mass.

Back to trimming. Pulling down the last SB x SK. Going to leave the train wreck as long as we can, Going to be warm for a few more weeks. Also have a C99 that is still filling in. Super fat N frosty...


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2020)

Howdy OFC!  Will be washing vehicles today.  Will also make time for my daily walk.  Glad to see the outdoor growers happily at work doing all that trimming.  Here is to a successful harvest.  I get to trim Ghost OG in a couple of days but that will only a couple hours not day after day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 2, 2020)

Air quality warning here today too!  Otherwise just another ho hum double gorgeous day in PNW Paradise, avoiding the loud boisterous areas, especially those involving gunfire and motolkov cocktails.


----------



## boo (Oct 2, 2020)

mornin folks, it's off to the gym for me...gettin old ain't an option but how you get there is...


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 2, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's time for pot smoking, ice cream eating and guitar banging. Catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 3, 2020)

Good morning Kind Tokerzzz, morning brother Boo. Another day, another donut.....


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 3, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Still cool down here for a couple more day. Hoping everyone has a pleasant weekend...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 3, 2020)

I gots another newbie question:

I saw a pic of Big's squeezy machine in action... with gobs of brown goo oozing down out of what looks like dried weed.

The question:  After the goo is all squeezed out, is there anything left work lighting up in the stuff left over (that went through that squeezy)?


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 3, 2020)

I’m sure feeling old this morning. We went scouting for elk yesterday. Hiking up and down all those hills about did me in. We finally found the elk about where I expected, in the furthest, most remote part of the ranch. What a surprise. I didn’t even think of taking my camera and we didn’t try to get to close so I couldn’t get a decent pic with my phone.
 I’m definitely going to need a nap later.


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2020)

Good morning!!!  Rocky, you aren't A kid any more...act your age....ha ha!!    Get some rest and to it it again!!

Ghost Express is trimmed and ready for jars in a day or so.  Disappointed in the yield!  This stuff better be really good smoke or else it's future in my tent won't last long!  I simply don't have room for a low yielding OG.  Pain in the ass to trim as well!!  Wish I had my White Fire OG back!!!!  I will find it somewhere.

Will be working in the grow all morning....


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 3, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFCs, I'm going to get stoned and play some guitar.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2020)

Goodnight all


----------



## boo (Oct 4, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 4, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Good morning kind people. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrills and spills, weed and speed. Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 4, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 4, 2020)

Dang it, chillun... the stuff that has gone through the rollers...

Is it usable for anything?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2020)

Morning old people.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2020)

*Before Smoking                           After Smoking                                               *​


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 4, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Dang it, chillun... the stuff that has gone through the rollers...
> 
> Is it usable for anything?


You talkin' about the weed left over after squashing it in a press? Ain't worth smoking, but I've used some for butter and brownies. There's always some goodies left. I'll bet you could make some greed dragon out of it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 4, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Dang it, chillun... the stuff that has gone through the rollers...
> 
> Is it usable for anything?


It tastes "toasted".  You can extract the balance with a solvent like VG, vegetable oils, or ethanol.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 4, 2020)

I want some of whatever he^^^ is smoking...


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 4, 2020)

It’s that time of year when the critters are all over this side of town. Besides all the deer I saw a bear in the alley a couple of nights ago and this morning a neighbor is telling everyone he saw a mountain lion back there last night. It’s just the way it is living right up against the foothills but these “new” people in the ‘hood really freak out. The old lady 2 doors down is now afraid to take her trash out


----------



## stain (Oct 4, 2020)

About 90% done with the RMH. Picked up some free brick pavers from the creek in town. Need a few more to finish the mass. That will be later this week... 

Waiting on the TW and a C99 x NL to finish up the season. The C99 x NL hasn't had any attention. No water, no feed and looks to be the best one out of the 6. Real stinky and frosty to boot...

Then the indoor season will start. I want to run C99 x NL one more time at full feed to see if she is the one. Love the taste and buzz from her.

Some pics of the RMH and the TW and C99 x nl we're waiting on.

enjoy

and SHH! it's nap time....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2020)

Some of those old bricks with the writing might be worth money


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> Howdy OFC!  Will be washing vehicles today.  Will also make time for my daily walk.  Glad to see the outdoor growers happily at work doing all that trimming.  Here is to a successful harvest.  I get to trim Ghost OG in a couple of days but that will only a couple hours not day after day.



hey there...you got any photos of that express?....my outdoor one is fading now and will be done next week


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2020)

photos are in here somewhere just for you.  Either here or in the misfits.


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2020)

here ya go big....took me forever to find them.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 4, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFCs, I'm off to the land of ice cream and pie. Oh yeah, reefer too!


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 4, 2020)

Got my family Sunday night TV night back since TWD is back on. Got the Old Hen, Pullet, two dogs, and a cat cuddled up on the bed watching zombies bitin' folks.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 5, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Morning brother Boo. It's another Moanday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 5, 2020)

Gooode mawning ya'll!  Happy Moanday!  Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2020)

Morning TOW and Rudedude. Hope you brothers have a great day. Coffee time my friends.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 5, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! We get to spend the day waiting on County Insp. for new HVAC system. Oh f******joy...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> It’s that time of year when the critters are all over this side of town. Besides all the deer I saw a bear in the alley a couple of nights ago and this morning a neighbor is telling everyone he saw a mountain lion back there last night. It’s just the way it is living right up against the foothills but these “new” people in the ‘hood really freak out. The old lady 2 doors down is now afraid to take her trash out



Coupla years ago (you may have read this in the papers) there was a huge Bengal tiger running loose in our neighborhood.  My wifelet would only go out to the mailbox while carrying her .357mag revolver.

The tiger was a pet of the guy that played Tarzan.  Some schit-brained, nasty teenagers broke open the caged area the tiger lived in.  And the stoopit cops did not give the guy a chance to get his cat back:  they just shot it.


----------



## boo (Oct 5, 2020)

mornin rudie, mornin folks...it's a sore day in the neighborhood today...lots of ice this morning...


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> here ya go big....took me forever to find them.



nice!.....how bad does it smelll?......mine stink to high heaven


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2020)

Some ecsd x ogers


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2020)

Yup, stinks up the house.  I will keep it pruned up better on the next run.  Needs to yield better.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> Yup, stinks up the house.  I will keep it pruned up better on the next run.  Needs to yield better.



I hear ya on the smell......ghost was saying he hit 3 lbs a light with this one....I say NO WAY....


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2020)

Well I don't how how he did that.  All popcorn buds before drying.  Hardly nothing left once dry.  Most of my strains yield double or even tripple what I got off of her.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2020)

The ecsd x ogers puts out....2-3 lbs per plant


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> The ecsd x ogers puts out....2-3 lbs per plant
> 
> View attachment 265194
> View attachment 265193
> View attachment 265196



IN-_fargin_-CREDIBLE!!  That bud is bigger than any whole plant I have ever grown.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2020)

Old Black Thumb is my Injun name. The thing I grow best is hemorrhoids.  Second is coconuts.

I am distantly related to the Fugawi Iriquois.  My grandfather was named, "Two Dogs Fukking".


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Old Black Thumb is my Injun name. The thing I grow best is hemorrhoids.  Second is coconuts.
> 
> I am distantly related to the Fugawi Iriquois.  My grandfather was named, "Two Dogs Fukking".




here ya go Sir!


.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 5, 2020)

Beautiful plants big. Enjoy the evening OFC, I'm going to follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## boo (Oct 5, 2020)

sleep well my friend, I got a long ways to go...


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 6, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, I hope you're getting some good rest. Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday...


----------



## boo (Oct 6, 2020)

no rest for the wicked brother rudie...just another quick fly bye


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 6, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> here ya go Sir!
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Jeeeebus!  You can't even _see_ through them!!  Spectacular.  Incredible.  

Gonna be honest here -- even just in pictures, I have never seen such density.  In real life, I have seen a four-to-six inch high thin stalk.  Then it was gone.  And the roots were gone, too.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 6, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! It's warming back up in the swamps. But the water temps are in the upper 70's. Might be time to breakout the little boat.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 6, 2020)

Nice grow Big!

54F @ 82% RH, sunny, air quality moderate from smoke, and predicted to reach 77F.

Yet another ho hum evening with only one shooting and no riots last night. 

Time to jar the buds I've got hanging and start the curing process.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2020)

Fertility God


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 6, 2020)

Big your garden rebounded nicely after the snow. Maybe it was a good thing.
I fed the flower room this morning and they’re looking good. The biggest surprise is the C99. A few weeks ago I was going to cull both of them then decided to try to salvage one. It’s still small with spindly branches bu it has more than doubled in size and is the picture of health. It has started flowering and smells so good.


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2020)

Howdy OFC....working in the grow first thing....what's new???  Next I have got to try and make time to dig up the horse radish today!  Won't get it processed today but at least get it dug up.  
Got a surprise call from muggles today.  Good talk!  I could talk to him all day.  Our views on life are exactly the same like many on here!!  I enjoy talking with members on here.  Just wish more of us lived closer!  I see Big and Rocky once in a while but wish we could all get together for a big party on occasion.

Clock just told me the lights just came on.....gotta get to work!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> Howdy OFC....
> Just wish more of us lived closer!  I see Big and Rocky once in a while but wish we could all get together for a big party on occasion.
> 
> Clock just told me the lights just came on.....gotta get to work!


We should get together with big when he gets this harvest wrapped up.


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 6, 2020)

Today I’m continuing my endeavor to empty my garage. It’s been a catch all for the last 20+ years and it’s become a sanctuary for stray cats. I filled my trash barrel this morning and found a couple of bags of smoker logs, 2 gallons of windshield washer fluid and another mountain bike. This makes the 3rd one I’ve found and the best looking one of the bunch. I’ll have to clean it up and put it up for sale. Best of all I now have a clear path to my big tool chest. It’s been years since I could get to it without climbing  I feel like I’ve worked a full day already.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm doing the same. Clearing out the detached middle garage. Had a bunch of squirrels and stray cats move in. Talk about a nasty mess! I'm just going to gut the thing and start fresh.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 6, 2020)

Good afternoon OOFC. I have not been around for a few days as my news was not good so I been "crying in my beer", so to speak. What would do when the powers that be tell you that you have terminal cancer. 90% chance I have 1 - 2 years. I gonna be a 10% though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2020)

Your gonna be the 90% brother. Ive heard of ppl going longer then that.


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2020)

So sorry to hear Yoop,  we are all with ya and you are the one to beat this crap.  We will be here every step through your 100% recovery!!  Take care and please lean on us.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 6, 2020)

sorry to hear yoop


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2020)

So sorrry Yoops, Like the others have said you will be the one to beat this S H I T. 
Never surrender or go without a fight.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 6, 2020)

Sorry to read that yooper but odds are meant to be beat. Hang in there brother.

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off to answer the call of weed and ice cream.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 6, 2020)

I know Brother Yoop personally. They're gonna have to  pound him into the ground. Ole buzzard it too tough for cancer to kill. Besides, he ain't got our permission to die.


----------



## Budlight (Oct 6, 2020)

It’s been a while I figured I’d pop in and say hello to everyone


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2020)

What's up Bud?


----------



## Budlight (Oct 6, 2020)

How’s it going hopper how is things on your end


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2020)

Welcome back Bud.  We need more beer here.  Join in and tell us what has been going on in your world.  All these decisions.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 7, 2020)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Weedsday ......


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 7, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> Today I’m continuing my endeavor to empty my garage. It’s been a catch all for the last 20+ years and it’s become a sanctuary for stray cats. I filled my trash barrel this morning and found a couple of bags of smoker logs, 2 gallons of windshield washer fluid and another mountain bike. This makes the 3rd one I’ve found and the best looking one of the bunch. I’ll have to clean it up and put it up for sale. Best of all I now have a clear path to my big tool chest. It’s been years since I could get to it without climbing  I feel like I’ve worked a full day already.


Here, here!  My single car home garage is now packed with returning equipment, along with my double car storage garage and time to get serious.  Both treasures, building supplies, and equipment.  

I truly need to have a garage sale, but hate the idea, so have dragged my feet.  Last time I cleared the storage garage by donating a bunch of it to the Humane Society for one of their garage sales.  Mostly automotive at that time about twenty years ago, so lots of time to fill the space..............


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2020)

Going good brother Budlight. Good to see ya hanging out with us. Hope ya can hang with us more bro.
Morning ya old goats. Time for some coffee.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 7, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Here, here!  My single car home garage is now packed with returning equipment, along with my double car storage garage and time to get serious.  Both treasures, building supplies, and equipment.
> 
> I truly need to have a garage sale, but hate the idea, so have dragged my feet.  Last time I cleared the storage garage by donating a bunch of it to the Humane Society for one of their garage sales.  Mostly automotive at that time about twenty years ago, so lots of time to fill the space..............



May I make a suggestion?  The AM Vets.  You call them, they make a date when they will come out to you, and they pick up what you left for them.

*Contact Us - AMVETS National Service Foundation They gots 800-numbers for everywhere in the country.*

Done it a dozen times -- from clothes to extra hand tools to a wood lathe and everything in between (books, toys, furniture, yada). 

The AM Vets will give you a [blank] receipt for tax purposes.

There's a jillion GI's and ex-GI's out there that are in bad shape, and haven't a clue about how to get out of their hole.  AM Vets saves many arses every year.  If you've got some equipment you really don't need or want to keep... there's a hurtin' GI out there that would give many thanks for it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 7, 2020)

*YIKES!!*   Herself just walked up to me and said:

*"You've only got 46 days left before you irrevocably will be forced to self-describe yourself as a pirate."*

I had a moment to think... and replied:

"Yeah, that's when I gotta say _*aye-matey!*_"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

Yo ho ho and 20 bottles of Rum..........................a priate's life for me


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2020)

Happy hump day OFC!  Haircut today,  was gonna let it grow but to much trouble and I scare myself when I wake up and look in the mirror!

Veg room needs fed first thing and at some point front yard needs mowing and leaf mitigation.  Right now the dog needs walking....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 7, 2020)

Pute, you ain't gotta cut it. It stops by its self. Last one I had was a trim back in '75. 'Fraid I'd bleed to death if'n I got one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2020)

He wasnt talking about your butt hair Hippie.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 7, 2020)

What a shi**y day. Trying to work through it. Got the kitchen mopped. Need to get out and pick up rw cubes.


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> He wasnt talking about your butt hair Hippie.


I have come to the decision we are all a little bit left of center on here.....my kind of place.....

Morning Rocky,  hope your day gets better.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2020)

Left of center of what,,Hippies butt hair?
Im definitely not left of center. Nascar takes a lot of lefts though. Wonder if their intestines start to stay on the left after awhile from all that pressure.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

@Hippie420 discovers he does not always need toothbrushes




Oh that feels so darn good


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 7, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off to watch baseball, eat a little ice cream and smoke a lot of pot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2020)

Night Rude


----------



## burnie (Oct 8, 2020)

Night Gang !



peace


----------



## boo (Oct 8, 2020)

night fellas, mornin brother rudie...another flybye...


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 8, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good night burnie. Good morning OFC, it's Thirstday....


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 8, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Spent the day yesterday in bed. Feeling better today...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Good morning brother Boo, good night burnie. Good morning OFC, it's Thirstday....


Morning
Thristday indeed


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 8, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> May I make a suggestion?  The AM Vets.  You call them, they make a date when they will come out to you, and they pick up what you left for them.
> 
> *Contact Us - AMVETS National Service Foundation They gots 800-numbers for everywhere in the country.*
> 
> ...



Semper fi brother!  I'll check them out further.  The vets were a prime focus in the past, until I found my veteran charity of choice actually got a very small percentage of my dollars donated into the hands of disabled veterans, the rest going to "expenses." Since then I just donate to my favorite disabled veteran and cut out all the middle folks.

According to Charity Navigator, AMVETS does a better job and is more transparent, though they don't have any formal agreements in place stating that they won't sell your information, nor do they reveal the names of who is minding their store.  

I also never considered them for "treasures", our clothes and household items have gone to Goodwill and I usually donate building supplies to one of the local building recycle groups, like Habitat for Humanity.   I'll check and see what AMVET is interested in. 

Charity Navigator - Rating for AMVETS National Service Foundation


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 8, 2020)

putembk said:


> I have come to the decision we are all a little bit left of center on here.....my kind of place.....



Possibly depending on the subject..........  While left of center socially, I'm fiscally conservative and possibly to the right of Genghis Khan on some subjects.

My intimate friends would tell you that Graywolf's reputation for patience and kindliness, far exceeds that of JD Ellis's professional reputation for same.  

After seeing what some of my friends post on Facebook, I've come to believe that part of the success of a forum like ours, is a firm rule to keep partisan politics out of it and focusing on what makes us kindred spirits.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2020)

Great post brother Tattered. Thats exactly why we dont allow politics on the Passion. Ive seen what it can do to a site and what it did to this site at one time. Politics has no place on a pot forum. Ppl come here to have fun and relax and share their Passion for Weed. They get all the politics they need or want from everyday living and the news.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 8, 2020)

Morning old farts.


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2020)

Bwahahaha......GW, when I said left of center I was referring to an old cliche regarding being a little on the wild and crazy side!!!!  I would NEVER accuse a brother here of being politically left.  Or right for that matter.  There, hope I covered my ass well enough that Hippie doesn't come after me with his tooth brush!!!


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2020)

Morning Rocky!


----------



## nobogart (Oct 8, 2020)

putembk said:


> I use an r/o filter and soil less medium and I use 7 1/2 mil/gal up until 30 days from harvest.


surely you use other supplements with that i have been running age old organics since "Hick" AKA "HiCountry" put me on to them about 20 years ago, i have tried others but always come back to Age Old, i am also in soil less medium and run 15ml per gallon r/o water and i also add some guano and floralicious but i only feed once a week and water in between. always the happiest plants on Age Old out of anything i have tried.​


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2020)

nobogart said:


> surely you use other supplements with that i have been running age old organics since "Hick" AKA "HiCountry" put me on to them about 20 years ago, i have tried others but always come back to Age Old, i am also in soil less medium and run 15ml per gallon r/o water and i also add some guano and floralicious but i only feed once a week and water in between. always the happiest plants on Age Old out of anything i have tried.​



Good morning *nobogart!    Took me a second to remember what you were refering to.  I was speaking specifically about cal/mag when I said I use 7 1/2 mil/gal up until 30 days from harvest.

In flower I use AN, the complete line.  Supplements include glacial dust, cal/mag, molasses, Epson salt and OG Bio War.  I also continue to use Age Old Bloom and Grow but at a reduced amount once in flower.  Much of this gets cut 30 days from harvest. *


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2020)

Sometimes you get the bear and then the bear gets you


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 8, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Left of center of what,,Hippies butt hair?
> Im definitely not left of center. Nascar takes a lot of lefts though. Wonder if their intestines start to stay on the left after awhile from all that pressure.
> Centrifical force would put yer guts to the right, ya stoner!





RosterTheCog said:


> @Hippie420 discovers he does not always need toothbrushes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I tired that, but the Old Hen bought a water bottle and squirts me with it when I do that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2020)

Shit,,your right hippie. Guess i was stoned. Bastards could go to the right sometimes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> ****,,your right hippie. Guess i was stoned. Bastards could go to the right sometimes.


When I was younger I could go either way
Left or right handed


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2020)

Me too but this Rotator Cuff has me using only one hand.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Me too but this Rotator Cuff has me using only one hand.


Remember "that which does not kill you......................Only makes you stronger".


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2020)

I hope it is healing and the pain is minimal


----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2020)

hurricane delta seems to have a leash and is being led slowly and deliberately .....


----------



## boo (Oct 8, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Me too but this Rotator Cuff has me using only one hand.


dude, get it fixed...I had a torn bicep and rotator cuff a few months ago...had to wait for 2 months due to covid but it's working fine now, a bit tender but fine...


----------



## WoodHippy (Oct 8, 2020)

Budlight said:


> It’s been a while I figured I’d pop in and say hello to everyone



Good to see ya,  My Friend. Last time I saw ya.. You were growing Menthol monkey. Got a pack I need to try. 
Pull up a chair and stay a while. Lots of things have changed here.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 8, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off to the land of good and plenty!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## boo (Oct 8, 2020)

g'nite rudie...


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 9, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Good morning OFC, it's Fryday .....


----------



## nobogart (Oct 9, 2020)

Budlight said:


> It’s been a while I figured I’d pop in and say hello to everyone


good on ya Bud hope all is well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

*GOOD MORNING YOU GLORIOUS BASTARDS






Never thought that hampster tube would wash off or not.*​


----------



## yarddog (Oct 9, 2020)

morning folks.    almost finished plowing a meadow in our forest land.    hoping to find arrowheads and artifacts this winter after rains.    its a flat area on a ridge, overlooking bottom lands and a fast moving creek.   has a good chance of being a prime spot for artifacts


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 9, 2020)

We have a fire burning just west of here along the Manitou incline and Barr trail which goes to the summit of Pikes Peak. Power was out for all of the westside and Manitou. We just got our power back a few minutes ago. Manitou is already on pre evacuation notice. There are reports that the fire was intentionally set.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 9, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Great post brother Tattered. Thats exactly why we dont allow politics on the Passion. Ive seen what it can do to a site and what it did to this site at one time. Politics has no place on a pot forum. Ppl come here to have fun and relax and share their Passion for Weed. They get all the politics they need or want from everyday living and the news.
> Thanks for your input.



Good idea!  Thanks for the accolades!



putembk said:


> Bwahahaha......GW, when I said left of center I was referring to an old cliche regarding being a little on the wild and crazy side!!!! I would NEVER accuse a brother here of being politically left. Or right for that matter. There, hope I covered my ass well enough that Hippie doesn't come after me with his tooth brush!!!



Oh, sorry!  You mean about the periodic bat shit crazy part often attributed to psychoactive substances.  I just try to remember that to a deaf person, someone dancing to the music appears possessed.



RosterTheCog said:


> When I was younger I could go either way
> Left or right handed





boo said:


> dude, get it fixed...I had a torn bicep and rotator cuff a few months ago...had to wait for 2 months due to covid but it's working fine now, a bit tender but fine...



I tried it both ways and decided I much prefer other forms of relief involving someone with a fine mind, alluring eyes, and a keen sense of humor.  Especially after having surgery on both shoulders.



yarddog said:


> morning folks. almost finished plowing a meadow in our forest land. hoping to find arrowheads and artifacts this winter after rains. its a flat area on a ridge, overlooking bottom lands and a fast moving creek. has a good chance of being a prime spot for artifacts



What fun!  I grew up about a mile from an old Choctaw village and near the Cherokee Crossing on the Washita.  We frequently searched the plowed fields after a rain, and along the river banks when the Wichita changed course and cut through an Indian burial ground.

Worked chips were a find, and intact points a treasure, especially the larger ones.

55F @ 90% RH, cloudy and predicted to reach 71F.  Cloudy and rains expected tomorrow and for the foreseeable future.  Fall has arrived..........

The vet couldn't find anything wrong with Miss Layla, but gave us some probiotics and we already put her on a bland diet.  Starting to see more solids, so it appears to be working.


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2020)

Almost have everything out of the veggie garden.  Just have a few beets left.  Will be ready to till everything in and put it to bed for the winter.  

Now that's a beet.  






Dirt work today.  Will spend the morning up-potting.  Will also cull some mothers to make room for new ones.  

My frickein Marijuana license expires Nov 2nd.  This is gonna be interesting as the place I go to see the Doctor and additional plant count are by phone only.  Will be interesting to see how it works.  

Just realized it it Fried day....weekend is upon us....oh joy.  Wish I got the day off.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The vet couldn't find anything wrong with Miss Layla, but gave us some probiotics and we already put her on a bland diet. Starting to see more solids, so it appears to be working.


Glad to hear Good Luck, scratches and some love for her


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 9, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> We have a fire burning just west of here along the Manitou incline and Barr trail which goes to the summit of Pikes Peak. Power was out for all of the westside and Manitou. We just got our power back a few minutes ago. Manitou is already on pre evacuation notice. There are reports that the fire was intentionally set.


sorry to hear that. The first dispensary I ever went to was in Manitou.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 9, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> When I was younger I could go either way
> Left or right handed


When I was younger, I could change hands and gain a stroke!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2020)

So you made a good pivot man.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> When I was younger, I could change hands and gain a stroke!


I bet they called you machine gun , fired so many times LOL


----------



## BudSniffer (Oct 9, 2020)

Hey ya'll...had to take a break for a bit. Too much going on, wife is going to have surgery on her foot/leg, went to get glasses and she has cataracts, so now surgery for both eyes coming up. I have been having stomach problems...I swear this year has been the weirdest, wildest, suckiest year I can remember...Several friends have passed, another had a stroke, EVH passing... I guess it goes with the rest, the yellow jackets have been productive this year. Got stung twice and destroyed three nest, now have another in the back yard.

 I have got some painting done on the house, doing the underpinning now, and the shutters on the front. Also have to trim up a screen door, paint it and install it. No grow going on at the moment, got to get the room cleaned out first, and do a little cementing, and smoke is getting low. Rain on the way, supposed to rain the next three days, wish we could just have one day maybe...

 Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2020)

Wow, Bud is back.  Good to see you post.  Sorry about  loosing so many friends and all the unexpected medical problems.  We all go through that.  That's exactly why we are all member of the OFC.  I have lost most of my close (life long) friends.  Hardest to loose was my two fishing buddies.  My best friend and wife is still going strong though.  I have a hard time keeping up with her.

So, I spent the morning up-potting.  8 plants have now inherited new and bigger homes.  The next round is ready to flip as soon as the others are ready to harvest.  

Now, I have a big batch of horseradish that is ready to go into the food processor to make the final product.  Looks like about 3 quarts and I just realized I don't have small jars!   Just what I need a trip to the store....

Gotta go....on the run again.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

Store may not have those jars you need call ahead
Shortage due to Homebounds making preserves.........................LOL


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 9, 2020)

My wife saw this and she says I need this


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Store may not have those jars you need call ahead
> Shortage due to Homebounds making preserves.........................LOL



Ace had them.  Now it's to late to do it today.   Have found a way to totally waste another day.  Just remembered I need to wash the dishes.






That didn't take long.....glad I have a dishwasher.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2020)

In Prison we washed our underwear and socks in the shitter. Didnt want to turn them in and end up with someone else's. Our toilets were very clean. Had to be a or you got your ass in trouble by the guards.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 9, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC. I'm going to get stoned and wait for the Yankees game to start. In the meantime I'll play a little guitar and have a little ice cream. I'll catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 9, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all! The wife &I drown 3 dz shrimp along with a nice boat ride. We took out the small boat. I think it's still to warm(water temp) for the red's & trout to be moving inshore.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> In Prison we washed our underwear and socks in the shitter. Didnt want to turn them in and end up with someone else's. Our toilets were very clean. Had to be a or you got your ass in trouble by the guards.








You can not post something like this and expect any less of me .
I would have done the same thing, maybe I did LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## boo (Oct 10, 2020)

g'mornin rudie, my rays finished it with a grudge home run...


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 10, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Yuppers it was a good game and the Rays deserved the win. Good morning OFC, it's Satyrday ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 10, 2020)

BudSniffer said:


> Hey ya'll...had to take a break for a bit. Too much going on, wife is going to have surgery on her foot/leg, went to get glasses and she has cataracts, so now surgery for both eyes coming up. I have been having stomach problems...I swear this year has been the weirdest, wildest, suckiest year I can remember...Several friends have passed, another had a stroke, EVH passing... I guess it goes with the rest, the yellow jackets have been productive this year. Got stung twice and destroyed three nest, now have another in the back yard.
> 
> I have got some painting done on the house, doing the underpinning now, and the shutters on the front. Also have to trim up a screen door, paint it and install it. No grow going on at the moment, got to get the room cleaned out first, and do a little cementing, and smoke is getting low. Rain on the way, supposed to rain the next three days, wish we could just have one day maybe...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well...


Condolences BudSniffer!  Sadly it seems like part of getting older is losing friends and/or watching them fall apart.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2020)

Morning.  Happy shatter day!


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 10, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Yard work is on the hit parade for today...


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2020)

Nice easy day going.  Pressed kief into patties this morning and then started processing horse radish.  Pain in my back side.  First you grow it, then dig it up in the fall.   Next using a veggie shredder I peal the skin like a carrot.   Following that the food processor goes to work.  This is the nasty part.  You better be in open air using a gloves, face mask and eye protection.  The fumes will burn the eyes and nose so bad you will drop to your knees.  Now I add water and white vinegar to get the consistency I want.  Mrs Pute is doing that and will put in jars.  

Did I say nice easy going day........


----------



## BudSniffer (Oct 10, 2020)

putembk said:


> Nice easy day going.  Pressed kief into patties this morning and then started processing horse radish.  Pain in my back side.  First you grow it, then dig it up in the fall.   Next using a veggie shredder I peal the skin like a carrot.   Following that the food processor goes to work.  This is the nasty part.  You better be in open air using a gloves, face mask and eye protection.  The fumes will burn the eyes and nose so bad you will drop to your knees.  Now I add water and white vinegar to get the consistency I want.  Mrs Pute is doing that and will put in jars.
> 
> Did I say nice easy going day........


 I've got some too, never harvested any...don't you wait til the foliage is killed by the frost? I ain't sure...I dug one up a couple years ago, and it was so little I replanted it. We haven't had any frost yet....got a recipe Pute? I sure could use some help with it...wife won't eat it, but I like it.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 10, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's time for me to get stoned and beat on my guitar.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2020)

@ Bud....simple process the cleaned roots with a food processor, I use a juicer first to break it up, then a bit of water and white vinegar.  Use just enough to get is a bit less pasty.  Mix it up and jar it.   Here is a picture of the finished product just before going into jars.  

This stuff will take the top of your head off.....


----------



## BudSniffer (Oct 10, 2020)

Dang! I have had some that seared my sinuses...Did you pull it at a certain time of year, or is there something you look for? Mine the leaves are starting to look crappy, but still have a lot of green too....I have mine planted in a 20 gallon pot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2020)

I smell a Bud


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2020)

Got to tell this story,,hope nobody gets offended.
I was traveling in Arkansas week before last doing Survey's for Burkes Outlets. Hauling ass trying to get around a Truck and bam,,busted,lights come on, and a State Trooper pulls me over. Says i was doing 93 in a 70. Im like oh shit,,sorry officer,, just trying to get around a Truck. After he came back from checking my license and Insurance,,He handed me a ticket and said,,this is just warning and gave me a thumbs up and told me he liked my cap and walked away.
True story. I was shocked. That would have been upwards of a 300.00 ticket. I have never received a warning from a State Trooper in my life,, especially in Arkansas. How fking cool.
I cant say who's name was on the Cap,not important,,,whats important is i didnt have to pay a fine.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2020)

This one almost got me misty-eyed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2020)

The Name that must never be spoken


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2020)

Reminds of that Spaghetti Western called" My Name Is Nobody"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Reminds of that Spaghetti Western called" My Name Is Nobody"


I liked that movie


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2020)

Yeah he also did one called "Trinity".


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah he also did one called "Trinity".


About the Bomb right


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2020)

I was joking


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2020)

OK Bro shower than Vape and some bed TV
Night


----------



## BudSniffer (Oct 10, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Reminds of that Spaghetti Western called" My Name Is Nobody"



I like that movie, think I have a copy...


----------



## boo (Oct 10, 2020)

help, I've fallen and I can't get up...


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2020)

BudSniffer said:


> Dang! I have had some that seared my sinuses...Did you pull it at a certain time of year, or is there something you look for? Mine the leaves are starting to look crappy, but still have a lot of green too....I have mine planted in a 20 gallon pot.


Harvest now!  It will be back next spring. You won't get the whole root and can harvest next year.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## boo (Oct 11, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...not sleeping deep tonight...


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 11, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. I'm up way too early as usual too. Good morning OFC. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## stain (Oct 11, 2020)

Seems I've been getting busier and busier. With more broken stuff to fix and bush hogging for neighbors @ $50.oo n hr.. Also pulling down the last of the trees. The C99 x NL looks to produce over 2lbs. of fist size buds.  The plant didn't get any extra water or food and still turned out great. It didn't even get any bugs on it. Witch was strange...

Wishing now I ran more sativas. As we are having an extra warm fall. The plant that came up in the garden is a sativa and is looking great (what's left of it) It smells like BBQ sauce, very unique. Can't wait to try it.












Going to be a hot day in the 90's today. Got to build another rabbit cage, as Blondie's rabbits are breeding like rabbits. LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2020)

Totally Blew my friggin Mind


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 11, 2020)

So I made up several quarts of yummy bread-and-butter pickles yestiddy.

Easypeasy to make:  Cut up the lumpy kind of cucumbers in thin slices.  Cut up a red bell pepper in thin slices.  Cut up a nice big unyum in... you guessed it.

Mix in a cup of salt with the above, and blend all these things together in a big bowl.  Let sit for five hours minimum.  Then pour out the enormous amount of liquid that comes out of the veggies.  Use a colander.

Mix up 2 cups white sugar and 1 cup cider vinegar, some celery seeds and some mustard seeds.  Bring this mess to a boil.  Dump in the cucumber mess and ALMOST bring it all back to a boil.

You are done.  Just fill some jars and refrigerate at least one of them.  They taste best cold.  Ready to eat right away.


----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2020)

Another day is facing us.   Hope you are waking up with a smile on your face!  I'm gonna till the veggie garden and put it to bed for the winter.  Glad, great year and most everything did great especially the tomatoes!!!  But, I need a break in the action.  I feel the same every year and by early spring I will be ready to do it again.


----------



## BudSniffer (Oct 11, 2020)

Got a little spooky last night, had storms come through, with several tornadoes within just a few miles. One just slightly north of us, and at least one slightly south, there were little ones scattered around. Scattered rain today, so just sittin' in the house killing time...might break out my guitar and play a little later, haven't touched it in a long time.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 11, 2020)

Business must be all take-Out


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 11, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all!  Food shopping is done, along with a flu shot. If I don't take a nap I'll work out in the yard...


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 11, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC. I'm off to follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## boo (Oct 12, 2020)

later brother rudie...


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 12, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good morning OFC. It's a Moanday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

Morning old goats. Get yur asses to work. Im staying home.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Ride that Hardly hard baby


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 12, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Waiting on electrician to give us a quote on replacing panel & upgrade service. After that it's work on big boat time...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! Waiting on electrician to give us a quote on replacing panel & upgrade service. After that it's work on big boat time...


Morning, what are you upgrading to?
I had to go 200amp myself


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 12, 2020)

Gooode mawning fellow old farts and fartesses!  Still raining and rioting in these here parts and I started the morning on an upbeat note after my shower by putting on flannel lined jeans, but continue to leave the furnace off.


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

Happy moanday!!!  Busy week for me....every day is spoken for.  Ahhh, the life in retirement!!  Did I ever say I don't like day time television and I am glad I don't have time to watch......


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 12, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Morning, what are you upgrading to?
> I had to go 200amp myself


200 or 250 amp service. Depends what we find going up to the pole. New panel will have 40 slots a big improve over a maxed out 20 slot. All for $2500...


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

this site now has 998,868 total posts almost a million.  Who is gonna be the one who hits the 1,000,000th post.....lets get there today.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> this site now has 998,868 total posts almost a million.  Who is gonna be the one who hits the 1,000,000th post.....lets get there today.....


Prizes?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> 200 or 250 amp service. Depends what we find going up to the pole. New panel will have 40 slots a big improve over a maxed out 20 slot. All for $2500...


That sounds like a great Price
I did ours in 1990 and paid over a grand then.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hola pincheys!
clean up after a Cat 1 prairiecane 50-70 mph sustained winds
then more trimming



.










outdoor Ghost Express with optional cat hairs


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Prizes?


Pat on the asss and a copy of the home game.

The wind was terrible here as well.  Beautiful bud Mr Big.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> Pat on the asss and a copy of the home game.
> 
> The wind was terrible here as will.  Beautiful bud Mr Big.


I don't see where you are getting that post number from, is it something only the mods can see?
Total postings since the start correct?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Steve1 (Oct 12, 2020)

I had an electrician out to my house this morning. Main breaker went out. Had some power but not enough for the air conditioners. It was a little uncorfortable but my main concern was the plants. I have a few growing and a bunch hanging to dry. No temp or humidity control. Quick fix and they seem to be ok


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> I had an electrician out to my house this morning. Main breaker went out. Had some power but not enough for the air conditioners. It was a little uncorfortable but my main concern was the plants. I have a few growing and a bunch hanging to dry. No temp or humidity control. Quick fix and they seem to be ok


What was it a bad leg coming in from power head?


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 12, 2020)

When I first called him yesterday he said it sounded like a bad leg or neutral. I had power in some parts of the of the house but not others. The fridge was off but when I switched on this backup window unit I have to see if it worked, It didn't come on but the fridge did. That's when I knew something was definitely wrong. I fix cars. I don't mess with anything that may burn the house down! Thankfully just replacing the main breaker fixed the problem


----------



## BudSniffer (Oct 12, 2020)

I don't like watching tv in day time either Pute...maybe from growing up, my mom would run us outside if the weather was decent, no tv during day time back then either.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> When I first called him yesterday he said it sounded like a bad leg or neutral. I had power in some parts of the of the house but not others. The fridge was off but when I switched on this backup window unit I have to see if it worked, It didn't come on but the fridge did. That's when I knew something was definitely wrong. I fix cars. I don't mess with anything that may burn the house down! Thankfully just replacing the main breaker fixed the problem


OK That main breaker would produce a bad leg , Glad you got it fixed up.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 12, 2020)

Awright... the AM-Vets finally got here.  Was expecting them from 9:00AM on.  They arrived at 1:00PM.

I donated a brand-new floorwashing machine (Herself bought it, but had to work too hard to use it) and a CASIO G-Shock solar powered, always accurate-to-the-second stainless watch.  Some robes and dress shirts, overcoat, yada.

Wait'll you guys out there with the ring of the potty still 'round yer hineys get to 8 fargin DECADES. 

I lost enough weight that the watchband simply could not be adjusted tighter, and the dang strap had enough room to stick two fingers through when closed on my wrist.

But get this:  I had a whole 6-drawer tool chest with every tool in perfect condition. They could not take it...

The GI's they help could not use the tools. Gawd, I am lucky. I shoulda died that day.


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I don't see where you are getting that post number from, is it something only the mods can see?
> Total postings since the start correct?



From the home page click on forums and go to the bottom.  It is on the right we are now at 999,889.   111 to go......


----------



## Patwi (Oct 12, 2020)

yep


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 12, 2020)

Afternoon, Old Farts. 18 minutes to BEER TIME. I love Mondays. I get pretty thirsty when the last drink I had was the previous Thursday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> Pat on the asss and a copy of the home game.
> 
> The wind was terrible here as well.  Beautiful bud Mr Big.


I got it


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> From the home page click on forums and go to the bottom.  It is on the right we are now at 999,889.   111 to go......


I like the info to left at the bottom. 5 members online, 240 guests


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Only 97 posts to go LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> I like the info to left at the bottom. 5 members online, 240 guests


Robots I see robots 996


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Maybe Gov/Spies 995


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

What prize do we get. Wait,,i have it in my pocket. Here it is.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 12, 2020)

Yesterday another fire broke out here. This one is south of town and it blew up in a hurry. Authorities had to close the highway and a lot of folks have been evacuated. The fire jumped the highway late yesterday afternoon and now it’s burning on Fort Carson as well.

Lots of gardening to catch up on today. I took lots of cuts of Strawberry OG and Red Cheese, moved my CJ mom to the flower room and rearranged the veg. Thinking I probably deserve a bowl now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> What prize do we get. Wait,,i have it in my pocket. Here it is.


That lil thing, put it away quick
I don't want you to embarrass yourself


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 12, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I'm going to smoke some pot and have a bowl of something cold and sweet.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

56 posts to go.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

Im going to be posting # one million while yall are asleep.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

See what i mean.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

Did i do that?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

Whoops


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes im fking stoned again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

Can you prove that in s court of law?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

Cool logo!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Oct 13, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes im fking stoned again.


Noooooo...you?  No way.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Oct 13, 2020)

Couple bud pics from the Cherry Choke I have flowering right now. Getting close to the finish. I was a little bummed that I got a bad male/female ratio on this batch, only got the one girl out of five I had going. Had good luck with their stuff otherwise though.
Luckily I had some clones grown up enough to take up the slack left by the males I had to cull.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 13, 2020)

Good morning OFC, good morning brother Boo. It's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2020)

Good morning OFC

Anyone using a keef tumbler , you know the ones with a motor on them?...I could probably make one using one of those low voltage motors off of a spit on the bbq but that’s to much work......

these suckers are expensive

*DRY SIFT EXTRACTOR*
$1,399.00


The easiest, cleanest and safest method for extracting kief and pollen — The Kief Thief uses solventless extraction to gently separate resins from your flower.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning OFC
> 
> Anyone using a keef tumbler , you know the ones with a motor on them?...I could probably make one using one of those low voltage motors off of a spit on the bbq but that’s to much work......
> 
> ...


They make cheaper versions and are simple to make if you gather the parts

Beside anything Named Keef is most likely Garbage made in China
We call it Flower Pollen


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Hopper better get in here if he wants to be The Winner


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

I bet he is sitting on the sidelines just waiting to swoop in and steal all the glory


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

I see You


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 13, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! We be moving kinda slow at the swamp junction this morning. My hands feel like bricks and the wife is muttering something to herself. Think I'll clean off my workbench in the garage today...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 13, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 265345


Here is my Flying Skunkeye Award


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

He is here lurking


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Where is everyone LOL
I know Im ugly, I go back to my corner and beg for bones


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 13, 2020)

Morning


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2020)

Over 1,000,000!  Couldn't t tell who it was.  Carry, Roster or GW I think it was one of them....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

putembk said:


> Over 1,000,000!  Couldn't t tell who it was.  Carry, Roster or GW I think it was one of them....


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2020)

My med card expires next month.   I need to start thinking about getting it renewed. Should be an adventure since everything is done on the phone and online.  Gonna be a duck fock.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Oct 13, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> You can not post something like this and expect any less of me .
> I would have done the same thing, maybe I did LOL


This is true, def had to keep toilet clean.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Get to the Hoppers now as Arnold would say


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 13, 2020)

putembk said:


> My med card expires next month.   I need to start thinking about getting it renewed. Should be an adventure since everything is done on the phone and online.  Gonna be a duck fock.


I’m going to talk to my regular doctor about signing my rec come renewal time. Let Medicare pay for it.
Two cups of cuttings have been soaking overnight and need to go into rw cubes today.  The veg looks so much better now that a few plants have moved to flower, actually have room for a new clone or two if I can find something tempting.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> I’m going to talk to my regular doctor about signing my rec come renewal time. Let Medicare pay for it.
> Two cups of cuttings have been soaking overnight and need to go into rw cubes today.  The veg looks so much better now that a few plants have moved to flower, actually have room for a new clone or two if I can find something tempting.
> View attachment 265356


OK I have to ask, will Medicare pay for weed now


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2020)

No but might pay med card expenses......good idea Rocky


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

putembk said:


> No but might pay med card expenses......good idea Rocky


OK That makes sense


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 13, 2020)

My pot doc charges me $90 for a renewal visit and he will no longer write recs for more than 25 plants. To many docs got greedy, writing high plant counts for extra $$ then ended up losing their medical licenses. Colorado is cracking down on large “personal” grows.
 I was a bit over my numbers last year and was pretty nervous about it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 13, 2020)

My pot card expired and I ain't gonna renew it. Michigan is a free state now, and I can grow the same number of plants that I could with the card.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 13, 2020)

I mostly keep my card so I can go to the dispensary for gummies. I don’t count on it to protect me if I were to be caught with more than 12 plants. The new law clearly states there are no exceptions on residential grows period. I just saw someone on the news, neighbor reported the smell, cops checked it out, dude gave permission for them to look around. 12 plants in the backyard and 24 more in the shed. Pow! Off to the chateau graybar. I have friends who think they are bulletproof and I worry about them. This so called legalization is nothing but an illusion and a cash cow for the State.


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2020)

I have heard so many stories on this subject.  Colo laws are ambiguous at best.   I have heard about cops only being interested in what is in flower.  Then I hear stories about cops counting non rooted starts.....

I only need 24 plants, which is what I currently have.  Rarely do I go over that number especially if the law is still in effect that a plant isn't considered unless rooted and 12" high.  Hard to find any real clarification on this.  Also the new law as I remember allows you to have as much in your possession as you can grow legally.  Last year It cost me $180 for everything.  Doc, paperwork and extended plant count.  Then you have to send it to the state for your license which is another $35.  I do feel more comfortable having my license and extended plant count documents right on my tent. I have all docs for the last 11 years taped to my tent.....covers the whole wall of the tent......

I don't think LEO is gonna bother me unless somebody complains about smell or excessive traffic in and around the house.  I don't have either.  The smell is minor at best and I vent into and open space.  Unless you are stupid  or greedy in this state you are under the radar.  Plus I hide good.....just like a fart in the wind.....


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 13, 2020)

Look at your paperwork from the doctor, it will state how much you are legally allowed on hand. I got mine raised to 1 lb this year and doc won't go any higher. I would never count on the ambiguity of any cop. LEO attitudes are swinging back the other way again here and it's any easy felony for them.


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2020)

Mine says 24 plants and can carry up to 6 oz on me.  That is it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> Look at your paperwork from the doctor, it will state how much you are legally allowed on hand. I got mine raised to 1 lb this year and doc won't go any higher. I would never count on the ambiguity of any cop. LEO attitudes are swinging back the other way again here and it's any easy felony for them.


OK Say you are at the 1lb limit, what would stop you from storing the other 6 Elbows in a safe Locked and secured, they can not demand you open it and without probable cause they would never have a warrant to do so?
I wouls say this is all I have and no you can not look in my safe I have nude pics of me a my wife stored in there


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 13, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm going to two toke my night away.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the night OFC, I'm going to two toke my night away.


Enjoy some for the rest of us Night


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 13, 2020)

putembk said:


> Mine says 24 plants and can carry up to 6 oz on me.  That is it.


Then 6 Oz is all your allowed to have on hand at any time. The 24 plant rec is over ruled by the new State law. My neighbor is a lawyer and he confirmed this. He also downsized his grow  If you rent a commercial space for your grow then you can legally have 24 plants.
Cops are also cracking down on backyard grows that are non compliant. Plants are supposed to be in a locked building like a shed or greenhouse, a fenced yard with locked gates does not qualify. It gets worse when you look at some new city ordinances like banning the residential use of HID lights. They’re out to get us!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 13, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> OK Say you are at the 1lb limit, what would stop you from storing the other 6 Elbows in a safe Locked and secured, they can not demand you open it and without probable cause they would never have a warrant to do so?
> I wouls say this is all I have and no you can not look in my safe I have nude pics of me a my wife stored in there


That’s why I have a lock on one of my freezers. No one comes in my house or on my property without a warrant. My gates are locked at all times. After harvest I have another safe spot where I can store some excess. It gets more aggravating every year. Sometimes I wish it had never been legalized, then there was no confusion and prices were higher.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Weedsday ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 14, 2020)

I no longer carry an OMMP medical marijuana card because of the **.  Not only did it add onerous reporting quarterly, when your home address is different from the grow address, but it gives them permission to enter without a warrant to check compliance.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 14, 2020)

One day weed will be like celery and no one will need any cards or permission to grow

strong coffee and strong weed to start the day........chem 91 and 91 dragon from isp is good weed

took down one snow leopard yesterday , she puts out , 3+ lbs per plant

same with the ecsd x ogers , puts out rock hard golf ball to softball size colas

im taking a vacation after this harvest , it’s been 12 years of non stop grows and being tied to the green tether , I need a break

a little wind damage the other day


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 14, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I no longer carry an OMMP medical marijuana card because of the **.  Not only did it add onerous reporting quarterly, when your home address is different from the grow address, but it gives them permission to enter without a warrant to check compliance.



That sucketh.

They have the same thing (but with _more_ teeth, if you can believe it) if you are an ex-GI with a dinged helmet.

The only way to get a card is to have PTSD.  When you have that classification, it allows searches, how to live "advice" from visitors, and gun confiscation.  TINS, Pilgrims.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 14, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 265359


I look at that picture and I weep snot.

I would give my left nut and a year in h*ll  to find that laying in state in my garage.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2020)

Morning Gang.
Me and the Wife Gotta get our asses up early and go Vote. Gonna keep my State the color its always been. Ouch,,just tripped on one of my AR15s. Better put it back in one of my gun safe.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

Good Morning, Time for target pratice


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

This is Scary and cool at the same time
I need one


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

The new GI Joe


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2020)

Wow,,didn't have much of a line. Voting done.
Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2020)

Morning.   I voted yesterday if you love our country get yer asss out and do the right thing.

Good for you big...you look like I need a vacation to!  

After reading all your comments about a med license this might be the last year I get one.  Looks like I am more on the radar wth a license than without!!!  Already done for this year.


I get to till in my neighbors garden today....poor guy has gotten so shoved up he can't handle a tiller any more.   Wonder what makes him think I can......oh well.....good deed for the day.

Birds need fed and the dog needs out.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.   I voted yesterday if you love our country get yer asss out and do the right thing.
> 
> Good for you big...you look like I need a vacation to!
> 
> ...


 


Morning.   I voted yesterday if you love our country get yer asss out and do the right thing.

And if you don't Get Your As,s Out of it


----------



## yarddog (Oct 14, 2020)

the appraiser came yesterday, hope to get this house closed in a week or two.  
i found a nice white quartz arrowhead this weekend, not enough rain to really help yet.    the tip is broken, it is roughly 8,000 years old. amazing to find relics of the past


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 14, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> This is Scary and cool at the same time
> I need one


Believe it or not, the brief case in the vid has to be registered with the BAFTE as an assassination device and requires a $200 transfer tax just like a full auto machinegun.

We've got something in common. I keep nude pics of your wife in my safe, too!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Believe it or not, the brief case in the vid has to be registered with the BAFTE as an assassination device and requires a $200 transfer tax just like a full auto machinegun.
> 
> We've got something in common. I keep nude pics of your wife in my safe, too!


Oh you Poor man


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 14, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, weed is calling my name.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 14, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Oct 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Morning brother Boo. It's another Thirstday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Couple bud pics from the Cherry Choke I have flowering right now. Getting close to the finish. I was a little bummed that I got a bad male/female ratio on this batch, only got the one girl out of five I had going. Had good luck with their stuff otherwise though.
> Luckily I had some clones grown up enough to take up the slack left by the males I had to cull.
> 
> View attachment 265349
> View attachment 265350


Very nice Papa. As usual. Beautiful buds.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 15, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Believe it or not, the brief case in the vid has to be registered with the BAFTE as an assassination device and requires a $200 transfer tax just like a full auto machinegun.



A purdy thang and good conversation piece, but I wonder if it may have been created as a movie makers wet dream hosing down a set, vis a vis a prime assassination tool?

Machine guns or destructive devices manufactured after 1986 requires you to be a Class III dealer or law enforcement.  A citizen can own a machine gun or destructive device manufactured prior to 1986 by paying for the $200 stamp.  I infer they are labeling that a destructive device, as it appeared to be a semi automatic, which a citizen can own.  I wonder why putting a semi automatic in a brief case would make it a destructive device and require a stamp, other than it serves no useful purpose beyond a personal protection or assassination device?? 

One thing for sure, firing it semi or full in a closed case would most likely end up with an extraction/feed jamb.  Recoil would also be hard to control at arms length and I can only imagine if it was full auto, given that even two handed, my 20 rounds a second Mac 11 spaced the rounds about 3" apart as it climbed vertically.  They get away with it in the movies because blanks have little recoil. 

Shooting from a closed case would give one reliable shot before a possible jamb and consider that without a good aiming mechanism it would ostensibly be a relatively close range weapon.

That one was not, but even if suppressed with subsonic rounds, after the recoil and noise from the first shot, there would be no question of who had had the thunder stick hidden in a wildly gyrating brief case.

PS:  Damn, those were righteous dabs!  After posting this, I went back and watched the video again and realized it was a 22 rimfire, so not as much recoil, but with the same closed case firing issues.  Though 22LR is hypersonic, it probably isn't out of that short a barrel, so may not have an associated sonic boom.

After noticing that, I considered deleting the above to save embarrassment, but decided not to as it does share some insight as to what is going on in the movies, versus real time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 15, 2020)

righteous dabs indeed...good post

another day of trimming drying curing burping turkey bags seal a meal them and into the freezer

a righteous and groovy harvest has Swede and me humming zippitty do da zippetty yay my my my what a wonderful day 



.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2020)

Wolf, I wish they'd shown the business end of the brief case. It has a slot for a business card that covers the hole for the bullets to come out. Until you pulled the trigger, no one would know. If you ever see a business card holder on a brief case in the hands of some dude walking toward you, you've got a few seconds to figure out who you pissed off.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 15, 2020)

Working on a huge pot of red chili today. I need to make more green chili as well but I like to smoke the pork shoulder first. With the current ban I can’t use my smoker.
It’s break time and I could use a joint.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2020)

well heckl, wifee and I voted with no mask this morn and there was no sheep dogs there to protect the sheep ... oh my

Getting a baby food jar's worth of C99 X NL seeds from one little momma and a smaller daddy .. I personally do not like extinction of any species so keep copulating with a smile when you can,.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2020)

Yeah me and the Wife voted yesterday and you couldn't even go in without the damn mask. And now they are saying 85% of the ppl that got Covid were wearing mask. Go fking figure. Stopping a virus molecule with a particle mask is like trying to keep flys out with a chain Link fence.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

patwi said:


> well heckl, wifee and I voted with no mask this morn and there was no sheep dogs there to protect the sheep ... oh my
> 
> Getting a baby food jar's worth of C99 X NL seeds from one little momma and a smaller daddy .. I personally do not like extinction of any species so keep copulating with a smile when you can,.



And The Lord Sayeth to the Rabbits "Go forth and Propagate the Earth with Rabbits"


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2020)

Afternoon OFC.   I just got a rightous dose of cold.  High 40's which isn't bad but walking the top of the dam at the local lake with high wind is an eye opener. Froze my asss off.  Not used to the cold yet and it went right through me. 

Happy for ya Big.  You have had a rough couple of years.  Dabs to you my friend. 

I voted by mail.  Took the ballot to the local drop off box at the library.  And NO, I don't wear a mask in my car.....only time I put one on is when I walk in to a store and it is right back off as soon and I am outside.  We have had mail in voting in Colo for years now. 

New fire up close to where my cabin was.  Mandatory evacuation is now in effect.  Was gonna go up for a quick trip to fish.....not now.  

@ Patwi, I just planted NL x Cindy seeds.  Hoping for big this out of this one.   My Ghost Express has been curing for 20 days now.  Good smoke, small yield.  Thinking she is a keeper at least until something new comes along and need the room.

Need to make a run to the liquor store....having dinner at my daughters tonight and I'm bringing the beer.....later.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

Where are all the friggin Paper Towels


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2020)

*From the CDC website.*








						Nonpharmaceutical Measures for Pandemic Influenza in Nonhealthcare Settings—Personal Protective and Environmental Measures
					

There were 3 influenza pandemics in the 20th century, and there has been 1 so far in the 21st century. Local, national, and international health autho...




					wwwnc.cdc.gov
				




Disposable medical masks (also known as surgical masks) are loose-fitting devices that were designed to be worn by medical personnel to protect accidental contamination of patient wounds, and to protect the wearer against splashes or sprays of bodily fluids (_36_). There is limited evidence for their effectiveness in preventing influenza virus transmission either when worn by the infected person for source control or when worn by uninfected persons to reduce exposure. Our systematic review found no significant effect of face masks on transmission of laboratory-confirmed influenza


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 15, 2020)

We sure get a lot of bucks hanging around here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2020)

Very nice. Glad your not hungry.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

That's his Dog with antlers duct taped on


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 15, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off for an evening of watching baseball and smoking pot.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 15, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all! We spent most of today between Dr's appt's & pharmacy's. Dinner shortly, I hope...


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2020)

Number five on the governor's exception list for masks are the poles. Ain't wearin' one. Ain't votin' by mail. I'll do it in person, just like I have ever since I started. This is the biggest scam that's ever been perpetuated on the American populous.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 15, 2020)

what scam are you referring to?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2020)

Hippie is talking about the Roster Scam,,,Roster promised him a reach around,, but Roster wouldn't do the reach around unless Hippie wore a mask. Hippie doesn't like masks. Where have you been Buddy..


----------



## burnie (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2020)

Remember, this is a friendly place.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 15, 2020)

Who is being unfriendly? I wanted to know what the scam was they were talking about.. Nothing about being unfriendly.. Guess I shouldn't inject myself into a conversation..


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2020)

Wasn't talking specifically to anybody!  Just keeping things in hand.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2020)

Its okay,, Buddy just doesn't know about the Roster Reach Around Mask Scam.
Never do a sleep over with Hippie Buddyluv and iffen ya do,,hide your toothbrush.


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2020)

I thought it was real....no scam....what a jip!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2020)

Okay,,im out. You girls go to sleep.


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2020)

I guess I have to stay up since you said the ladies were going to sleep!


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC, good morning brother Boo. It's Fryday.


----------



## burnie (Oct 16, 2020)

Mornin` Rudie , night boo . Bedtime for Bonzo . 
peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Steve1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Morning OFC.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 16, 2020)

opening day is tomorrow, and the wind is going to be blowing right past my blind into the field i am hunting out of.  lol great way to start it off.   i need to get more spaces to hunt for this very reason


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

Set up another blind


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

OK do I post to often?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2020)

Good morning Folks


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2020)

Morning OFC.

Roster, I haven't noticed you posting all that much......what do you mean?


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2020)

Good Lord, Big!!!  Fargin thing looks like it could be used as a fargin baseball bat.  You oughta hope rogue snow shows up more often...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.
> 
> Roster, I haven't noticed you posting all that much......what do you mean?


I have a trend to over post my thoughts and blowing up the notifications on people Cphones
Tends to get people a lil pissed . Wanted to make sure that was not happening.
We are Good..............


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 16, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Wolf, I wish they'd shown the business end of the brief case. It has a slot for a business card that covers the hole for the bullets to come out. Until you pulled the trigger, no one would know. If you ever see a business card holder on a brief case in the hands of some dude walking toward you, you've got a few seconds to figure out who you pissed off.


The OSS developed the 22 rimfire assassination pieces to fire point blank into the the brain stem to destroy it and then rattle around inside the brainpan.  Less sure of a fast kill anyplace else.  

Call me paranoid, but I will definitely take note of someone carrying a briefcase, with a card on the outside upper end, maneuvering it to make point blank contact with my brainstem for a shot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> OK do I post to often?


No,,but it doesn't mean we aren't gonna give you shi.t.
You post funny shet,,Keef posted bullshit and plenty of it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The OSS developed the 22 rimfire assassination pieces to fire point blank into the the brain stem to destroy it and then rattle around inside the brainpan.  Less sure of a fast kill anyplace else.
> 
> Call me paranoid, but I will definitely take note of someone carrying a briefcase, with a card on the outside upper end, maneuvering it to make point blank contact with my brainstem for a shot.


Hence the Double Tap behind the ear was created


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> No,,but it doesn't mean we aren't gonna give you shi.t.
> You post funny shet,,Keef posted bullshit and plenty of it.


That is waht I wanted to hear THANK YOU Pres.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

Single shot 45
Found one of these in street loaded as a kid, it went off into a tree Thank God


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2020)

No problem Brother Roster.
If ya wanna know who Keef was go to the other OFC and read to ya wanna throw up and take a break. That should get thru one or two of his post.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2020)

Not nice to speak ill of the dead, Hopper.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2020)

BuddyLuv said:


> what scam are you referring to?


The covid scam. I'm sure 90% of us are old enough to have lived through a bunch of "pandemics". Not once has the entire country been placed on lock down or businesses closed. I can't remember one time that the schools were shut down, either.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Oct 16, 2020)

^^^and on that note I think I’ll take a break


----------



## yarddog (Oct 16, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Set up another blind


rally can't.    for one i don't have another one, and my field is setup for really only one direction.   feeder is at one end.    it was quick thing, did not plan on hunting until a few weeks ago.   next year i will get a few other spots set up. i'll have all summer to get it right


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2020)

Hippie,,that's the Government for you. Control control control. Doesn't matter who is in the White House,,same shet different yr.
And by the way i have worked thru this whole damn shut down. Think me and the Wife had the crap back in January. Kicked my ass and i have heart disease,,but i made it and went my ass back to work.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> ^^^and on that note I think I’ll take a break


No breaks Brother Rocky, get your butt back to work. This isn't the Union.
Actually im going to take a lunch break. My Wife is in the kitchen.


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2020)

No lunch for me....I'm going for my daily walk with Mrs Pute.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

Well I am 3 weeks out still and I sprayed the leaves lightly with GreenCure mix , in dark period, turned fans on high and exhaust full power.
also lowered the dehumid to 40% , Not that bad , a few days and I will know more,
Sucks this plants were doing beautiful in every way, dang it. and my supply is ready to re-up. almost dry


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 16, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> The covid scam. I'm sure 90% of us are old enough to have lived through a bunch of "pandemics". Not once has the entire country been placed on lock down or businesses closed. I can't remember one time that the schools were shut down, either.
> View attachment 265415


I'm sure the 215,000 dead people and the 1000 people dieing from it everyday disagree with you.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2020)

Not too sure I believe the numbers. The CDC doesn't.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

Hippie as a Child


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2020)

Roster you funny bastard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2020)

I call it bullshit. Not the Covid,,but the numbers.
We all have our opinions and none of us really know shit because we rely on the Government for that information and they have been lying to the ppl for many many many yrs about many many things. Thousands of ppl die every yr from the flu and other diseases,and we dont shut down the Country and destroy our economy.
By the way guys. These conversations are cool as long as we keep them away from the right or left. This is about Big Brother not political Affiliations,,and i appreciate you guys for keeping it civil.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

How about them Seahawks


----------



## BudSniffer (Oct 16, 2020)

Hey ya'll...a little cooler today, dipping into the 40's tonight. Not much going on, did a little cleanup on the underpinning I'm painting on the house...I think I will wait until tomorrow or Sunday to paint. Wife is having cataract surgery next week, not looking forward to it. They won't let anyone else inside, so we have a 2 hour drive possibly, then I sit in the car for 4 hours, then home, then back the next day for a checkup.


 I'm jamming on my old component stereo at the moment, haven't listened to it in awhile...I bought it in 1981 or 1982, Pioneer, have replaced some things, no cassette player, added equalizer, and dvd player. It gets up to a little over 100watts, so I can close my eyes and at the concert lol...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2020)

I cant wait to see if the Cowboys do better without DAC. Sure hope so. If not ill just have to watch real Cowboys. Its called Bonanza.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2020)

Budsniffer,,, i had a Pioneer System when i was in the Army. Loved listening to Led Zeppelin. It was 8 track.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 16, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC. It's time to smoke some weed.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 16, 2020)

im into the Seahawks.. to bad they have a bye this week.,,


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2020)

Sweet sounding system Bud!  I still have some of my original stereo equipment and it sill is functional.  But I use WI Fi and Pandora with a Bose speaker now days.

Glad football is back!  Hope covid doesn't shut it down.  This country needs something else to think about.  College tomorrow ......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

One more then my TV and pillow\
I invision this would be us at a shindig having a time

Hoppers is on the accordian


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

So I found out why the PM
Dam Humidity meter screwed was reading 45% and almost 60%
Now she tells me
I have corrected it , time will tell.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

The Elusive Pute out for a travel




​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

Look at me Im on vibrate




You think bending over in front of Hippie420 is bad
you should try it with Dipsy​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

I Pray Yooper is OK today


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 17, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> So I found out why the PM
> Dam Humidity meter screwed was reading 45% and almost 60%
> Now she tells me
> I have corrected it , time will tell.


Living in the land of PM, our indoor rule is that all leaves must be shaking in the breeze.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Living in the land of PM, our indoor rule is that all leaves must be shaking in the breeze.


Oh they are shaking alright Fans on hyper high

Go to 1 min mark


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 17, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Living in the land of PM, our indoor rule is that all leaves must be shaking in the breeze.


Makes for stronger stems to support bigger buds, too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Makes for stronger stems to support bigger buds, too.


Oh course always have to have strong long stems


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 17, 2020)

She's doin' it wrong...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> She's doin' it wrong...


I hate when they do that LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

me wiring the room


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 17, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I'm going to lose myself in a cloud.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night OFC, I'm going to lose myself in a cloud.


Night brother


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2020)

Bastards at FB banned me for 30 days for like the 5th time.


----------



## boo (Oct 17, 2020)

g'nite rudie, enjoy the ice cream...


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2020)

Night Rudy.  

What got you banned ..... again Hopper?  It surly was their fault....ha ha....


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2020)

sweet dreams


----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...nut and fruit mix tonight...


----------



## burnie (Oct 18, 2020)

G`night boo . Mornin` Rudie ! 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 18, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good morning burnie. Good morning Kind Tokerzz. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrills and spills, weed and speed. Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 18, 2020)

We have a midget prostitute in Boca Raton.

She sells herself short... but she's trying to make up for it by suing the city for building the sidewalks too close to her asz.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 18, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Bastards at FB banned me for 30 days for like the 5th time.



The Senate is fixing to hand Facebook and Twitter their ass in pieces over election interference.

55F @ 80% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 64F.

Only one unlawful gathering resulting in tear gas yesterday.

More quality time on Auto Cad. One of the designs is for pumping subzero liquids through heat exchangers using air pressure. The pump alternately pumps from one chamber to the other, with the heat exchangers in between.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

Never ever ever get a live stock guardian dog
Bastard will bark all night sleep all day just to bark all night again
I am getting tired of having to wake up at 4:30 every morning to sit with him.
But I Love him


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

Parler.com Anti facebook App


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2020)

Yeah i joined Parler this morning.
Cant say why i got banned on FB because its Political. No big deal. Ill be bach.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah i joined Parler this morning.
> Cant say why i got banned on FB because its Political. No big deal. Ill be bach.


That is an APP correct, I was trying to download to my laptop but seems I can not
Morning Hoss


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2020)

Morning Roster and the rest of you old bastards.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Roster and the rest of you old bastards.


Morning Ye Olde Bastardly


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2020)

Morning....whose your daddy you basturds???


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

Morning Dad


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

Rouff Crowd Today


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 18, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Wife is back in bed & wants to be woke back up in an hour. Wondering if we gonna make to the local play house or not...


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2020)

Bass turds eh

good morning all you sorry mother truckers

its Sunday Sunday Sunday!

Only $3 admission!


----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning....whose your daddy you basturds???


I'm your daddy biotch...


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2020)

Good, I need child support....


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 18, 2020)

Good afternoon OFC, I hope everyone is living their dream. I'm just chilling, smoking weed and playing my guitar this afternoon. the ice cream has got to wait until tonight. I spent a good part on the morning trimming a Headband plant, first time I've grown that strain but it looks and smells pretty (well pretty to me, a little stinky to non partakers). A little while back I sent for $150 worth of seeds but I only got four to grow. I think it was me more than the seedbank though, I couldn't get any beans growing for some reason. And for the same reason now they are cracking fine again. Anyhow two of the Headband female seeds grew and I have two Durban Poison babies, one of which I moved into flower this morning. They were regular seeds so I'm hoping for at least one girl. A boy and a girl would be ok then I could make beans. I've never smoked Durban Poison but it sounds very good. It sucks that I squandered $150 worth of seeds but as far as the money goes the Headband plant that I picked this morning looks to be about three dried ounces so I really can't complain.


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 18, 2020)

Just think, 4 months ago, that pic would have been censored and you'd be threatened with banning. You guys have done a great job making this site fun again.


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2020)

How many times do you remember me getting threatened with banning 4 months ago.....Different place then.  I still wear all the warning badge on my shirt proudly.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

@putembk
Remember when our pictures were on this wall LOL
Now look at us, we Rock.............. with our Roosters out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

Hopper challenges Hippie to a Draw


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2020)

Well, the Broncos won today but I feel like I just kissed my younger sister with acne.....oh, she tongued me.....


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 18, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off to watch Wicked Tuna, smoke a lot of pot and eat a little ice cream.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> Well, the Broncos won today but I feel like I just kissed my younger sister with acne.....oh, she tongued me.....


Thats Hot


----------



## boo (Oct 19, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## burnie (Oct 19, 2020)

Night boo.....and Rudie ! 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 19, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good night burnie. Good morning OFC. It's another Moanday ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 19, 2020)

Gooode mawning masterful brothers and sister women, especially ya'll rasty old farts!

Let's start the morning off on an upbeat note by hugging the person next to you!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2020)

Morning Gang. Hope you guys have a great day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2020)

Morning ya bunch of Cantankerous Old Farts and Indians


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2020)

LOL Check out This dude


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2020)

Love the last part he say "Batta Bing Batta Boom the Mites are outta your Room!"


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hola Pincheys 
more clean up around here
garden is done


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 19, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! A busy week week ahead for both of us. Maters are starting to flower. Can't wait for that first BLT...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2020)

Morning....happy Moanday!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 19, 2020)

Big doin's going on out there.  Nothing in the paper, though.  Will vote tomorrow.

*"History is made by the unlucky."* <-- Unca Walt's Maxim #492


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2020)

voting today and will hand carry my ballot to the county courthouse 

I’ll smoke a joint first so I can stink up the place , watch a few heads explode , I’ll be wearing my patriotic hat and mask

gawd almighty is this election ever a mess or what


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 19, 2020)

Good morning, Old Farts. It's BEER DAY! Sun finally came out, birds are singing, and my liver is twitching in anticipation of a few Ps & Qs of my favorite nectar of the Gods.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2020)

hey Hippie , does that include root beer?

i am allergic to alcohol

everytime I get around it I break out in handcuffs


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2020)

Yeah im allergic to beer,,i break out into a smile every time i drink one.


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> hey Hippie , does that include root beer?
> 
> i am allergic to alcohol
> 
> everytime I get around it I break out in handcuffs


Not me.....I have drunk more beer, banged more quiff and grown more pot that my whole neighborhood put together......


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 19, 2020)

After my post above, Herself and Your Humble Obdn't &c drove south sixty miles to visit the optometrist.  6-monthly checkup.  Hold onto your hats, folks, but I tested 20-20 in both eyes!!!!   

And since my DIL has been the main nurse there for 34 (YIKES!) years, it is free for us.  Herself's peepers are in good shape, too, at 20-30 20-40.

We planned to vote tomorrow at 7:00AM, but since we were back in our end of the woods by 2:30, I drove on down to the school where the voting was taking place.  I figured since it was raining like Victoria Falls (she does?), and it was the middle of an afternoon on a schoolday... there wouldn't be much difficulty.

HAH!  

The line OUTSIDE was 200 people long... (in the driving rain) and not moving at all that I could see.  So I gave up my spot in line and hustled my Scottish darling back to the car. Never saw such a turnout, and I have been voting since Nixon.

So... I will be there with Her in the fargin dark tomorrow as planned.

An aside:  Just from our house to the school (3 mi.) we passed over a thousand political name signs.  Some were billboard size.  When we pulled into the schoolyard, among the gazillion different hopefuls' signs... We found 1 (one) Buy-den sign.

It is all very encouraging.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 19, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, time for some smot poking.


----------



## WoodHippy (Oct 19, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah im allergic to beer,,i break out into a smile every time i drink one.


I am Smiling Right Now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2020)

putembk said:


> Not me.....I have drunk more beer, banged more quiff and grown more pot that my whole neighborhood put together......


Mens hair styles ?


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2020)

You have to use your street smart on that one Walt.  You weren't a teenager in the 60's so I understand!!!  You were married with kids!


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 20, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good morning kind people. It's Two Toke Tuesday, so double hit that shyt...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 20, 2020)

Goooode morning VietPortland!  No riots, shooting, or stabbing reported last night. 

Today is ostensibly the drop dead date for opposing litigant to respond in my four old legal battle, so vee vil zee....................

Miss Layla is on anti-diarrheal for her squirts and the election grows nigh, so that light at the end of the tunnel could be daylight vis a vis the mars light on the front of a locomotive.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2020)

*"Little girls should be obscene and not hurt."* <-- Unca Walt's Maxim #196


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> You have to use your street smart on that one Walt.  You weren't a teenager in the 60's so I understand!!!  You were married with kids!


I wuz a GI, and my CIC was Ike.  I voted for Kennedy.  But din' have kids for the first 4 years.  NFW on a GI's "salary".    

But here is an up-to-date observation:

Herself and Your Humble Obdn't &tc got up at O-dark thirty and drove to the voting schoolyard again this morning.

We were there at 6:30, and voting would begin at 7:00. We got on the end of a line of 200+ people, waiting for the doors to open. By the time the doors did open, the line was another 200+ people behind us.

With my Beautiful Witch holding our places, I went up and down and did some canvassing. I did not find ANYBODY that was going to vote for political name.

OK -- that is a grossly UNscientific survey, but it sure as hell has to mean something. The rural area I live in is buried in political name signs... and the two hundred-yard line of folks waiting to vote were in a festive mood.

Didn't see even one cross-dressing BLM type. Did see many GI's and ex-GI's (tattoos, uniforms, Vietnam hats, etc.) all up and down the line.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2020)

AHA! I will be carefuller.  I am guilty political name.  Won't happen again.

OH DEAR --  My Special Orange Witch just now brought this to my attention:

Somehow, one of my novels has been featured on the national Goodreads List:







good*reads*







The Cadet -- The Adventures of a New World Pioneer in the 17th Century
Reading Now​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

whoa, hell I was almost riddin and hiddin when I saw your book
LOL


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2020)

Morning everybody!  I have 3 days to wrap things up outside.  Below freezing temps and snow coming this weekend!  The thought of this chills me to the bone.....I can't take the cold anymore.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning everybody!  I have 3 days to wrap things up outside.  Below freezing temps and snow coming this weekend!  The thought of this chills me to the bone.....I can't take the cold anymore.


Best be moving........................................It's Coming


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2020)

Wow.  I feel like The Jerk when he saw his name in the phone book.

I _am_ somebody!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning everybody!  I have 3 days to wrap things up outside.  Below freezing temps and snow coming this weekend!  The thought of this chills me to the bone.....I can't take the cold anymore.


(*AHEM*)  82F


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> whoa, **** I was almost riddin and hiddin when I saw your book
> LOL


Jeez... I din' even put a clicky-thing so's if folks would like to read five chapters free-fer-nuffin, they could.

Just click on the pic of the book -- But wait!  READ THE REVIEWS.  





__





						The Cadet -- The Adventures of a New World Pioneer in the 17th Century - Kindle edition by Snedeker, Walt C. . Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					

The Cadet -- The Adventures of a New World Pioneer in the 17th Century - Kindle edition by Snedeker, Walt C. . Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading The Cadet -- The Adventures of a New...



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 20, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Done at the VA & Sam's Club. We got in & out is a big hurry, which is unusual for both places. If it doesn't rain I'll work outside and if it does I'll be indoors...


----------



## giggy (Oct 20, 2020)

hello you bunch of old farts. i'm still kick'n. had a few things go on in my life that got to me a bit. i have anger issues and do a pretty good job of keeping it bottled up, but between the grandson and loosing a couple of brother masons that were very special to me i let it get away. when it does i try to stay away from everybody so i don't piss nobody off. i got to go to the funeral tomorrow. things are starting to calm down so i'll be back before long. yall take care.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

Yep,,when i was doing Surveys Unca Walt,, thats all i seen in between cities were those signs and flags. Also seen a train of cars with flags. Musta been 100 of them going down the road.

Hey Giggy,,good to see ya brother,,,ya mean old bastard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

giggy said:


> hello you bunch of old farts. i'm still kick'n. had a few things go on in my life that got to me a bit. i have anger issues and do a pretty good job of keeping it bottled up, but between the grandson and loosing a couple of brother masons that were very special to me i let it get away. when it does i try to stay away from everybody so i don't piss nobody off. i got to go to the funeral tomorrow. things are starting to calm down so i'll be back before long. yall take care.


Dam Sorry Bro
Was wondering and hoping you would be back
We all missed you.
Take your time and heal, losing loved ones certainly sucks moose balls.
Again Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 20, 2020)

This one's for you, Walt


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 20, 2020)

Giggy, my brother if there is ANYTHING  I can do or say...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> This one's for you, Walt
> 
> View attachment 265488


Good thing they can test for that


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2020)

Glad to see you back Giggy.  Many here were wondering where you were off to.  Condolences my friend.

@ Hippie.....classic...when I die it will be from Corona.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2020)

I am not afraid of dying -- and that scares me.

I am really not afraid of dying... I just don't want to be there when it happens.

Now I am conflicted, and I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

According to the Doctors i have done that 3 times. Twice when i got shot and once during my open heart surgery.  They scared the crap out of my Wife every time.
And i never seen any fking light except for the one in the operating room over my head shining in my damn eyes.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2020)

Who shot you?

My doctor told me I should never let bullets enter my body.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

Two fking asshats that looked like MS13 that i thought wanted my Truck.Stupid bastards could have ask me for the keys but they just shot me and ran and didnt take the damn Truck. Never did understand that deal. But i was also an Officer in an Outlaw MC,,so who knows.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

_I have a few good reasons for drinking_
_One just entered my head
If a man can't drink when he's living_
_How the *H'ell *can he drink when he's dead._​


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2020)

Afternoon stoners.  Just finished my chores for the day.  Just about have everything ready for winter.  Blew out the sprinkler system, cut the grass, worked on leaf mitigation and general clean up.  I am now toast and ready to smoke lots of herb and drink my favorite beverage and no it's not grape Nehi 







Radar used to drink that on Saturday night. If you don't know what I'm talking about you weren't a MASH fan.  

Date night for me and Mrs Pute so I have to figure out where dinner will be.  Been almost 50 years and we still go out on dates.  Just don't get laid at the end of the date and I'm not disappointed.......

I've never died but there were several times in my life that I wish I was dead.  And I did see the light hopper......it was just a cop pulling me over.....


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 20, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I'm off to smoke weed and play some guitar. Might be a little ice cream consumption as well. I might catch a few innings of the World Series but it won't be much more than that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night OFC, I'm off to smoke weed and play some guitar. Might be a little ice cream consumption as well. I might catch a few innings of the World Series but it won't be much more than that.


Good Night Rude


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2020)

I never dreamed I could walk into a bank, with a mask on, and ask the teller for money......walk out and calmly drive away.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

Thousands of ppl were released from Facebook jail today including me. I did 2 days on a 30 day ban. I wonder why....


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 21, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's another Weedsday ....


----------



## boo (Oct 21, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## LittleDabbie (Oct 21, 2020)

Well holy shit if it ain't half the crew i used to know!! 

Whats up all you ex thcfarmers lol I got banned too finally.. Found another forum im on now but randomly found a few of you here while looking for some info so i thought id drop in and say hey!!!

Guess whos a grower now!!! ME! Pulled down  my first harvest about a month ago working on my 2nd now


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 21, 2020)

putembk said:


> I never dreamed I could walk into a bank, with a mask on, and ask the teller for money......walk out and calmly drive away.


  Just imagine how much more money you could get with a mask and a gun....................



WeedHopper said:


> Thousands of ppl were released from Facebook jail today including me. I did 2 days on a 30 day ban. I wonder why....


  The DOJ filed antitrust suits against them and they have been handed a summons by the Senate.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 21, 2020)

putembk said:


> Afternoon stoners.  Just finished my chores for the day.  Just about have everything ready for winter.  Blew out the sprinkler system, cut the grass, worked on leaf mitigation and general clean up.  I am now toast and ready to smoke lots of herb and drink my favorite beverage and no it's not grape Nehi



That looks like homebrew.  But for all I know, it might be liquid smoking material.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 21, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! It's voting day today. Once the wife wakes up. Other than that is SOSDD around here...


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2020)

Good morning 

say , has Staind been around?


----------



## BudSniffer (Oct 21, 2020)

Mornin' ya'll... was foggy earlier, now just cloudy, but high of 78F for today. Got to take the wife to have cataract surgery this afternoon, on the other side of the big city, so traffic will be hell, and probably heading home in rush hour. We both will be ready for a smoke when we get home, and dinner. Take care ya'll, have a good day.


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2020)

Morning.  

Good luck on the eye surgery Bud.  I have had it done and it is the easiest procedure I have ever gone through and immediate results....she is gonna be real happy tomorrow morning.

@ Big, no Staind hasn't been around in a few days now.  I figure he is still harvesting.  You have been pretty busy as well....you done?

Another day of fun in the sun.  Major cold front coming in on Fried day.....Highs in the teens by Sunday.....great.....gonna be a shock to the system.  

Need to wash pots today and nothing more that general maintenance....need to do more clean up outside, deck today and a walk at some point. 

Have a good day gang....coffee for me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 21, 2020)

Good morning old farts. Windy, wet, and so far, 52 degrees here in the Mitten. Made up my mind that I ain't doin' a damn thing today besides gettin' older and uglier. Fed the critters and cleaned out the master bedroom's bathroom that was starting to look like the men's room at Stu's AMCCO on eight mile and dequinder. That's it for the day. Gonna work on getting high and watching spooky movies on the boobtube.


----------



## LittleDabbie (Oct 21, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning old farts. Windy, wet, and so far, 52 degrees here in the Mitten. Made up my mind that I ain't doin' a damn thing today besides gettin' older and uglier. Fed the critters and cleaned out the master bedroom's bathroom that was starting to look like the men's room at Stu's AMCCO on eight mile and dequinder. That's it for the day. Gonna work on getting high and watching spooky movies on the boobtube.




heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2020)

@ Hippie, one thing is for sure.  You are gonna get older and uglier every day from this day until your last.  This is as good as it is gonna get for you and it ain't ever gonna be this good again.  Think about that and have a good day.











I heard that Hippie......right back a ya!!!


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 21, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Voting is done & only a half hour wait. The only real pisser was when some jack off in his PU truck went RIGHT in front of the polling station with flags on the back for a candidate.  He  should have been arrested for putting political advertising in a restricted zone! Down here in the swamps NO signs with in so many feet of the polls. I guess he feels he's above the law...


----------



## sharonp (Oct 21, 2020)

Stopping by to say hello! I think I have entered the old age in "old fart." If I haven't it sure feels lik it some days.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 21, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Afternoon, y'all! Voting is done & only a half hour wait. The only real pisser was when some jack off in his PU truck went RIGHT in front of the polling station with flags on the back for a candidate.  He  should have been arrested for putting political advertising in a restricted zone! Down here in the swamps NO signs with in so many feet of the polls. I guess he feels he's above the law...



I voted by mail. I was able to track my ballot and it only took two days to reach the registar's office.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2020)

I dont care how many flags they fly or signs they put up. I knew who i was voting for and a flag or sign wouldn't and couldn't change my mind. Besides if i put a flag on my truck i would have to shoot somebody and its not worth it.
Me and the Wife already voted and there were signs everywhere in front of the Library.
Hey Drift do you have a mud truck? I know a lot of ppl who do in Florida.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 21, 2020)

Have a good night OFC. I'm going to get really stoned and eat one of my last bowls of ice cream. My doc wants to put me on a new med but I think I'll work on better numbers the old fashioned way, diet and exercise. I'm going to miss my nightly little bowl of ice cream.


----------



## BudSniffer (Oct 21, 2020)

Well, we're back home....the worst part of it all was the drive. It took us 1 hour and 15 minutes to get there, they done the procedure, and called me to come get her in 30-40 minutes. Now we drive back tomorrow for them to check it, then next week a do over for the other eye. The weather is nice today...since it's on me for dinner, we are having beenie weenies (home made) and french fries, something easy


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 21, 2020)

Rules around here say no signs closer than 100' from the front door of the poling place.

I totally agree with the fact that I already know who I'm voting for before I leave the house. Now, maybe a stack of hundred dollar bills might sway my vote, but it would have to be a really tall stack, and it depends on what office they were talking. Dog catcher? Yeah, I might be swayed.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 21, 2020)

LittleDabbie said:


> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


What's up, Dab?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a good night OFC. I'm going to get really stoned and eat one of my last bowls of ice cream. My doc wants to put me on a new med but I think I'll work on better numbers the old fashioned way, diet and exercise. I'm going to miss my nightly little bowl of ice cream.


Hope you have the biggest bowl in the house


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 22, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's another Thirstday ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 22, 2020)

BudSniffer said:


> Got to take the wife to have cataract surgery this afternoon, on the other side of the big city, so traffic will be ****, and probably heading home in rush hour.



Best wishes to your wife with her cataract surgery brother!

I voted a week ago and wrote duplicate on the second ballot that they sent me from our well oiled system.  I reported it and got a letter back saying not to worry, everything is fine.................


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2020)

Wonder what would have happened if you voted both times. Im guessing absolutely nothing but another vote for the well oiled machine.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 22, 2020)

Good morning

@putembk , we have two more plants to chop , pushed a couple Snow Leopards , and then we have to strip the lower popcorn buds , then clean up all the pots , recycle the soil , yada yada yada , done for the season

all the flowers are drying and curing indoors so I’m doing a lot of burping and touching and feeling of buds , and a few tokes now and then

anyone like some free chickens?...free to a good home , a home where they can keep their heads and die of old age?....

ive left some Ethiopian coffee and ecsd on the counter , here is to a Groovy Day


call for Mr Staind , come in Staind , you got a copy?


----------



## yarddog (Oct 22, 2020)

morning gang.    almost done processing my deer.  just in time for another weekend of hunting.   my wife was shocked at how little blood you see dressing out an animal.  of course, the gutting was down before she came down to the barn .lol


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 22, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! I use my truck for boat towing & hauling material for projects around here. Nope no playing in the mud with my 2020 GMC Sierra 1500.


----------



## LittleDabbie (Oct 22, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> What's up, Dab?



lol Hi You don't member me from the farm eh?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2020)

Yeah im pretty sure he remembers you. I know you and have never seen you before,,so im sure he remembers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2020)

Morning.  That was a lot of reading!!  Smoke fills the sky again today!  All fires in the state exploded in size yesterday!!  Huge plumes of smoke are flowing down from the high country covering the city.  No walk today.

I need a caffeine injection.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

Looks like the Apes will win


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 22, 2020)

LittleDabbie said:


> lol Hi You don't member me from the farm eh?


Oh yeah, I remember you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Oh yeah, I remember you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

Photo drop (funny Pics)




















And @Cannagrammy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2020)

off to the grow store for supplies.....back in a bit.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 22, 2020)

...So there I was in a Wal-Mart parking lot watching a woman who had forgotten where she'd parked her car. Every time she held her remote up, I honked my horn.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> ...So there I was in a Wal-Mart parking lot watching a woman who had forgotten where she'd parked her car. Every time she held her remote up, I honked my horn.


You Dog I love it
I can not wait to try this,  get a good buddy and some beers and mall parking lot all day LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> ...So there I was in a Wal-Mart parking lot watching a woman who had forgotten where she'd parked her car. Every time she held her remote up, I honked my horn.


You funny mean ole bastard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

While walking the dog today we were near a boat ramp, a man our age was walking 2 dogs a bit ahead of me, Dogs wanted to see the water so he walked down the ramp a bit hit the green slime and woosh........... down he went soaked and all. I pretended not to see him, he was all red and pissed. Wish I could work the dang video phone like the kids I could have be the Youtube guy of the day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2020)

You were supposed to run over with your phone and say,,wait a minute Sir,, i wanna get this on video.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> You were supposed to run over with your phone and say,,wait a minute Sir,, i wanna get this on video.


I think he may have fought me LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2020)

Prop the phone up and go at it.


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey you folks that make edibles, do you make butter or tincture? how would you use the tincture?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Hey you folks that make edibles, do you make butter or tincture? how would you use the tincture?


You can add tincture to oils (ie coconut oil) via double boiler 
add oil and desired amount of tincture in top pan Double Boiler (DB from now on)
Boil water in lower DB and place top pan on with mix.
Slowly heat stirring lightly and watch the bubbles (alcohol boiling off at lower boiling point) once almost all bubbles are gone or very tiny it is done.
oil is now infused and ready to be used in recipe.


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks Roster, my wife has been coughing a lot lately and i thought if I made some edibles that would help her smoke less


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Thanks Roster, my wife has been coughing a lot lately and i thought if I made some edibles that would help her smoke less


Steve Budder may be better for you
I do not have a goof butter recipe but Im sure someone here does
With butter it is easier to cal/dosing ie 1oz to 4 sticks and then cook it.
But How to do or the correct amounts are greek to me , I tried making it once long time ago, I felt it , but my wife ate half the tray and felt nothing.
She LOVED the Brownies said they were the best she ever tasted .LOL

I was so glad they never kicked in for her,
Google search cannabis butter recipes there will be 100s
Even youtube

Check this out


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks again! once when we were in CO. I bought some chocolate from a dispensary, I ate some and never felt anything. So I hate twice the amount I ate the first time. Then the first one kicked and oh boy what a ride!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Thanks again! once when we were in CO. I bought some chocolate from a dispensary, I ate some and never felt anything. So I hate twice the amount I ate the first time. Then the first one kicked and oh boy what a ride!!!


Ha I did that the 1st time I ever made tinctures , I screwed up the amounts of weed 1st so it was stupid potant, and then I did 3 droppers full in a 1/2 hr
I recovered the next morning.
It was bad


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm sure someone has a better recipe but when I make butter I Put six cups of water and a little more than a half pound of butter and I bring it just to a boil, then I put in whatever weed I'm using, reduce heat and simmer it for three hours. Then I strain it through cheese cloth into a large bowl. Be sure to squeeze the mix through the cheesecloth to make sure you wring out all the butter. Throw the bowl in the fridge overnight. The butter will float to the top and solidify and in the morning you just pour off the liquid that's under the butter and it's ready to use. I like to use a thumbprint cookie recipe because it uses a half pound of butter and it works out well dosage wise.


Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off for a lot of pot smoking and to finish off my ice cream eating career. i see lots of fruit snacking in my future. I do like fruit but unfortunately I like it the most on top of ice cream!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> I'm sure someone has a better recipe but when I make butter I Put six cups of water and a little more than a half pound of butter and I bring it just to a boil, then I put in whatever weed I'm using, reduce heat and simmer it for three hours. Then I strain it through cheese cloth into a large bowl. Be sure to squeeze the mix through the cheesecloth to make sure you wring out all the butter. Throw the bowl in the fridge overnight. The butter will float to the top and solidify and in the morning you just pour off the liquid that's under the butter and it's ready to use. I like to use a thumbprint cookie recipe because it uses a half pound of butter and it works out well dosage wise.
> 
> 
> Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off for a lot of pot smoking and to finish off my ice cream eating career. i see lots of fruit snacking in my future. I do like fruit but unfortunately I like it the most on top of ice cream!


I get skinny cow ice cream bars 100cals each
Pretty dam good
I will have an extra in honor of you sir
Night


----------



## MJ Passion (Oct 22, 2020)

THIS IS A NO ADVERTISING FORUM, UNLESS THE OWNER GETS THAT AD AT THE TOP FILLED.

I have been deleting avatars that are nothing but business logos, and I have replaced them with the center of the forum logo.    I have also just banned 20 that signed up made their logo and never posted.    I will be cleaning house more.

So, if you have a logo that was changed, find something else but do NOT put your business logo in an avatar or a link in your profile or signature.   I will find it and ban you.

I hate to be this strong about it, but this is a NO ADVERTSING site.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

Angie said:


> THIS IS A NO ADVERTISING FORUM, UNLESS THE OWNER GETS THAT AD AT THE TOP FILLED.
> 
> I have been deleting avatars that are nothing but business logos, and I have replaced them with the center of the forum logo.    I have also just banned 20 that signed up made their logo and never posted.    I will be cleaning house more.
> 
> ...


Its working Boss


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

Goodnight all


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 23, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Fryday ....


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## LittleDabbie (Oct 23, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Oh yeah, I remember you.




Well jeez I can take a hint, sorry to have bothered you i'll see my self out.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 23, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Have a great day my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2020)

Totally agree Angie. Good job.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 23, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Wife & I fishing in the small boat today. BBLater...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! Wife & I fishing in the small boat today. BBLater...


Catch a BIG One


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

I hated those Groupers when they took all my jigs into the coral


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

Meanwhile new jet packs are tested in Russia


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2020)

Get your old asses up,,ya mean old bastards.
Coffee time.Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2020)

aaarrrgggg , needy coffee and strong weed

Life , what a long strange trip it’s been


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2020)

Danm Big, keep the coffee warm I am on the way over.  Beautiful!!!

Freezing rain last night.  Slicker than snot outside and another disagreeable day ahead.  Hopefully will get a walk in if the ice clears.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> aaarrrgggg , needy coffee and strong weed
> 
> Life , what a long strange trip it’s been
> 
> ...


Awesome, is that where the Big in your name comes from?
Nice Job, Lets smoke


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Awesome, is that where the Big in your name comes from?
> Nice Job, Lets smoke



puff puff pass Amigo , toking on some ecsd x ogers this fine morning and washing it all down with some Sumatra Mandheling coffe by Daz Bog whilst contemplating the days activities

actyally the big comes from Big Sur , my favorite place to hang out in the 60’s , first time I tried to hitchhike to Frisco from LA , my rides destiny was Big Sur so I took the ride and stayed at Lime Kiln Beach instead of Haight Ashbury , which in retrospect I’m glad I did......I seen things in the mountains , beaches l and forests that are impossible to describe , thanks to some nice orange sunshine

anyway , made several trips to Sur from the San Fernando Valley , left California in July of 1969 and have not been back since

from what I’ve heard , I would never recognize the place


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 23, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Thanks again! once when we were in CO. I bought some chocolate from a dispensary, I ate some and never felt anything. So I hate twice the amount I ate the first time. Then the first one kicked and oh boy what a ride!!!



Well... I just now found out they make _chocolate_ nummies.    Prolly a good thing I live a long way from CO -- I'd weigh about 300 pounds.  Chocolate is my favorite fruit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Well... I just now found out they make _chocolate_ nummies.    Prolly a good thing I live a long way from CO -- I'd weigh about 300 pounds.  Chocolate is my favorite fruit.


Death by Chocolate
But heck what a way to go........


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 23, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> aaarrrgggg , needy coffee and strong weed
> 
> Life , what a long strange trip it’s been
> 
> ...



That.

Is unreal.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>




you sick bass turd


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 23, 2020)

We had a good day on the water. Reds cooperated for me, not so much for my wife. I started calling her the puffer fish queen. It's Chinese takeout for dinner tonight!  And now for some pics. One was 19"+ the others were rat reds or undersized.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 23, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I'm off to smoke myself stupider.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2020)

Hey Brother Drift.
Who's the ugly bastard holding that pretty Red?


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Brother Drift.
> Who's the ugly bastard holding that pretty Red?


  I'll give you 3 guess and the first 2 don't count...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> We had a good day on the water. Reds cooperated for me, not so much for my wife. I started calling her the puffer fish queen. It's Chinese takeout for dinner tonight!  And now for some pics. One was 19"+ the others were rat reds or undersized.View attachment 265580
> View attachment 265581
> View attachment 265582


Drift are those the same as what we call Weak fish here?
The love to eat the fins off the puffers too
Great fight for small fish yes?


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 24, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Satyrday ....


----------



## boo (Oct 24, 2020)

good morning brother rudie...not shabby, 5 hours sleep...enjoy the day my friend...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 24, 2020)

Gooode mawning ya'll!  Yet another gaugus cloudy day in PNW Paradise!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2020)

Morning Gang. Coffee time.


----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2020)

morning everybody. giving em a half day today. grand daughter is coming home for a few days, look forward to seeing her. hope everybody has been well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2020)

Yep i been spending a lot of time with my grandchildren. Love having them around.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 24, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! We be both moving kinda slow this morning. 
Roster, Weak fish is the same as a Spotter Sea Trout. And as far as I know PF are only good for stealing bait & tearing up Gulp's and plastics...


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 24, 2020)

Good morning all you Cool Cats

cool is the word this morning , chickens are complaining that it’s to cold in the henhouse so guess who will be putting plastic up over their windows and throw another bail of hay in their house

 moar coffee , more weed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 24, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> We had a good day on the water. Reds cooperated for me, not so much for my wife. I started calling her the puffer fish queen. It's Chinese takeout for dinner tonight!  And now for some pics. One was 19"+ the others were rat reds or undersized.View attachment 265580
> View attachment 265581
> View attachment 265582



I useta _try_ to get puffer fish. LOVE 'em.  They are "chicken of the sea" <-- Although granted:  They ain't got the fight of a Red.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2020)

Thought puffer fish were poison?


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 24, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Thought puffer fish were poison?



There IS a kind that is a delicacy in Japan.  It is called _fugu_.  The chef must have a license to prepare it.  But the kind you get on this side of the world are delicious and NON-poisonous.

You've just GOTTA see this video.  He is using a method my family has used to my personal knowledge from the 1940's.

I watched my Daddy clean 90 of them for a neighborhood get-together in less than fifteen minutes.  Cleanup from fifty pounds of fish took one minute.  No mess at all, unlike every other fish.

They are the easiest fish on the planet to clean.  Very similar to taking the tail meat of a lobster.  The meat comes out in one piece, leaving the guts inside the non-slimy skin.  TINS.

And they are about the very best fish to grill.  And no little bitty rib bones.  Just a kind of mini-whale backbone.  You eat them like an ear of corn, sorta.  You leave the tail on as a holder, and gnosh.  Snow white meat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> There IS a kind that is a delicacy in Japan.  It is called _fugu_.  The chef must have a license to prepare it.  But the kind you get on this side of the world are delicious and NON-poisonous.
> 
> You've just GOTTA see this video.  He is using a method my family has used to my personal knowledge from the 1940's.
> 
> ...



Where are my Piliers YUM YUM YUMMY YUM
I use to use the pliers to pull skin off the meat A lil different then shown, fork method my be better,
My Dad and I would catch bushels of these on paper on flouder jigs 4 at a time
We had so many we fed the neighbors all the time. Then they just went Poof and disappeared.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2020)

This is the kind we ate
We called the BlowFish
Nope if you did that @WeedHopper they snap it off


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 24, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's time to smoke some dope.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night OFC, it's time to smoke some dope.


My wife is having a Rudyfruity float in honor of us who can no longer induldge


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2020)

@Chad.Westport 
Can you check the PM I sent when you get a chance
Thanks


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 24, 2020)

Definitely will check pm's and this club is where I fit in. At the old indoor skate park, we use to have an old man/women night. Started out as 30+, but everyone got older, so then it was 40+. Not even friends under the age of 40 could come. It was fun and you wouldn't get run over if you decide to lay on the ground for a few minutes after falling.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks Bro, appreciate the help


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2020)

Night everybody.  Some vodka, hash, tv and sleeeeeeep.....


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 24, 2020)

Thats a goodnight tonic. I'm so old, sometimes all I need is the tv and my chair.


----------



## burnie (Oct 25, 2020)

Just a lil` beddy bye tune . Night all !!
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 25, 2020)

Nite burnie. Good morning brother Boo. Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## boo (Oct 25, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, sleep well burnie...gonna be a busy day...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 25, 2020)

Gooode moaning ya'll!

Looks like a fine new day for debauchery to me!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode moaning ya'll!
> 
> Looks like a fine new day for debauchery to me!


You Rang?..............................
Good Morning All


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 25, 2020)

Sunday Sunday Sunday!

we will sell you the whole seat but you will only need the edge!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2020)

Morning......a snow storm has broke out here!! A totally disagreeable day.  Only good thing is the storm is centered right over the fires in the state.  Hopefully this will allow firefighters to get ahead of this mess.  Supposed to be here for a couple of days!!!

Football Sunday got me!  The local team is playing last years Superbowl winner.....only way we can come out of this without a loss is a covid outbreak!!!!

Guess I better break out the snowblower......hope it starts!


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 25, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Shopping is done for today. Yard work after lunch...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 25, 2020)

Wrote a comment on a social network that I had woke up at 5 AM and felt great and then below that I wrote " This has been Fact Checked and is True " ....  frickin' immediately a message box appeared and said that I was not an Authorized Fact Checker and that I probably did not wake up at 5AM .. .. dam artificial intelligence is gonna kill all human life .. don't take the nano particle vac cine


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 25, 2020)

Woke up at 10am, back still hurts. lol.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 25, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm going to lose myself in a lot of weed and a little guitar.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 25, 2020)

Thats sounds like a nice plan. Acoustic I assume?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2020)

Man must be all old farts in here shoes roll up and hide under the bed.
Or everyone is watching that game that we all swore we would never watch again
Good Night Gentlemen and Ladies


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 25, 2020)

I still ain't watchin' it. No kneeler sports for me, and now no Nooscar. Screw sports. When they learn how to play a game and leave the politics out of it, I might start watching again.


----------



## boo (Oct 26, 2020)

no kneelers at the world series...


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 26, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Good morning OFC, it's a Moanday.


----------



## giggy (Oct 26, 2020)

morning old farts


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 26, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all!


----------



## boo (Oct 26, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...mornin fellas...


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2020)

Morning.  8" of snow outside with single digit temps.  Snowblower is gonna get a workout.  Starting it for the first time since last winter is always a challenge.  Truck has a weak battery and probably won't start.  Need to get it in t the shop for an oil change and now a battery which I have been waiting on but now has to be done.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  8" of snow outside with single digit temps.  Snowblower is gonna get a workout.  Starting it for the first time since last winter is always a challenge.  Truck has a weak battery and probably won't start.  Need to get it in t the shop for an oil change and now a battery which I have been waiting on but now has to be done.


I use a battery tender (trickle charger) other wise my batteries never make a winter , Chevy Trucks have gone downhil


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  8" of snow outside with single digit temps.  Snowblower is gonna get a workout.  Starting it for the first time since last winter is always a challenge.  Truck has a weak battery and probably won't start.  Need to get it in t the shop for an oil change and now a battery which I have been waiting on but now has to be done.








But The Dogs do Love it


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 26, 2020)

Good morning old farts all!

Hee, hee, hee, our pups like the snow too!


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 26, 2020)

I had one that loved to run across the yard with his nose in the snow, plowing a trench everywhere he went. He liked to lay on his back and make snow angels, too.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 26, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, time for some serious pot smoking.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 27, 2020)

Good morning OFC, good morning brother Boo. It's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 27, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! I'm guessing today is the day I haul all my scrap metal in. That'll make the wife happy & cleanup along one side of the house...


----------



## giggy (Oct 27, 2020)

morning everybody. damn if another hurricane ain't coming our way again.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 27, 2020)

some of my dogs have seen snow.    i like their reaction the first time.  my Great Dane was afraid to walk in the yard when he saw it.   not even an inch of snow.     we see it once every 3-7 years i'd guess


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! I'm guessing today is the day I haul all my scrap metal in. That'll make the wife happy & cleanup along one side of the house...


Morning
Drift what are they paying for car 12v batteries


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 27, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I had one that loved to run across the yard with his nose in the snow, plowing a trench everywhere he went. He liked to lay on his back and make snow angels, too.



Yeah, with their mouth half open, periodically tossing mouthfuls of snow up into the air.  They couldn't possibly make it look like more fun!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2020)

Morning OFC!  Colder than a witches heart outside.  Supposed to warm up later but until the sun makes an appearance it is dangerously cold out.

Fires are still burning in the mountains!!!  Was hoping the snow would help lot them out.  All it did was slow then down a bit.  

Busy day for me.....what's new.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2020)

Morning Gang. Cold and rainy here in the Dallas area. To cold and wet to take my walk.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hola pincheys 

fecking cold here


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2020)

Now thats cold.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 27, 2020)

yeah , broke the old record by 12+ degrees


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 27, 2020)

Don'tcha hate that global warming?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

It so cold
Inert witches tit pic here now


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 27, 2020)

coffee will have to do , witches with visible areolas are rarely seen


.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

What a grower see...........................


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2020)

Daunt Roster. We went from a gentle beautiful women to a Tramp.


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2020)

No comment, Mrs Pute reads a lot of this.  Big has been getting me in trouble for years now.  I try and not look but she does and then says what the f**k is this?  Ha ha!

Today's duties are behind me now.  Truck wouldn't start this morning to oil change and new battery were also on today's list of to do's.  Already had the appointment so just a matter of dropping it off and picking it up. 

Did warm up enough for a walk out behind the house.  Still about 5" of settled snow so it was more of a trudge than a walk.  Good heart rush.  

Will top off the day by going out for Italian.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 27, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I'm off to Two Toke my night away.


----------



## burnie (Oct 27, 2020)

Have a good one Rudie .

peace


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 28, 2020)

Good night burnie, good morning brother Boo. Good morning OFC, it's Weedsday ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 28, 2020)

Wednesday?.........dang , I better put on some coffee


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 28, 2020)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!    A couple more purdy ladies tastefully not revealing aureoles.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 28, 2020)

morning gang.     cool 68 this morning lol.   you guys can keep the white stuff


----------



## giggy (Oct 28, 2020)

morning everybody. raining this morn, with storms this evening and tonight.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Morning Shitty weather here also


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Went to the doctors and he said stick out your tongue
So I did, took his eye out .........................


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 28, 2020)

Morning everyone!   I don't think we're going to dodge this storm. 80-100 mph winds expected this evening


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> Morning everyone!   I don't think we're going to dodge this storm. 80-100 mph winds expected this evening


Steve I would move if I lived where you are
Sorry this is going hit you again, maybe someone has perfected the HAARP weather weapon , (I hate Chinese food)
And figures good time to test it during the election.
Maybe we can be united as one nation again.
Not talking Politics , just world history
Remove if nesscessary









						China's Giant Ionosphere-Zapping Radar Is a Defense System Masquerading as Science
					

The new facility may target U.S. submarines in the South China Sea.




					www.popularmechanics.com


----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2020)

Morning. Warmer day today.  Walk later.....will be nice to get out.  Been kind of cabin bound with the cold and storm that moved through.

Mrs. Pute is going in for an early shingles shot.   I have already got my first one.  You have to get two of them.  My arm was sore and swollen for a week after.  Guess it is better than the alternative.

Hope you are ok Steve, as well as anybody else in the path of this next storm.  That entire area has been devastated by weather this year...... Only thing I can say is....2020!!!


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 28, 2020)

You know I've heard so many times that "you should move". And it's totally understandable for someone to say that. But where do you move to avoid natural disasters? Tornados pop up in a few minutes, destroy everything then leave. Y'all in the west are dealing with fires and the earthquakes. At least with a hurricane we know its coming and can get out of the way. Grab what and who's important and leave. I've lost everything I owned before. It can all be replaced. This is mostly going to be a wind event. Got the generator ready and the Bourbon in the cabinet!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2020)

I live in the Dallas area. We don't hardly ever get shit. No tornados,no Hurricanes,no snow over an inch. Mostly freaking rain and sometimes ice when it gets below freezing.


----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2020)

I know what you mean Steve.  We just had the worst year for fires in our mountains that we have ever had.  Thousands of acres will never be the same....at least in my lifetime.

I guess you are lucky hopper!  Your gulf cities have had problems though!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

putembk said:


> I know what you mean Steve.  We just had the worst year for fires in our mountains that we have ever had.  Thousands of acres will never be the same....at least in my lifetime.


But do not the fires make way for new growth?
Natural selection
I invision it akin to someone creating a virus to take out all the old and weak people, so healthy young ones can live.
Bastards


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Sorry Im mad at the Human Race today


----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2020)

You are right to a point Roster.  Problem is hundreds of mountain homes were destroyed and it will take years to get things back to normal.  Also no trees means soil erosion and flooding along with other environmental problems.  By the time this is over it will cost the tax payer billions.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

putembk said:


> You are right to a point Roster.  Problem is hundreds of mountain homes were destroyed and it will take years to get things back to normal.  Also no trees means soil erosion and flooding along with other environmental problems.  By the time this is over it will cost the tax payer billions.


Very Sad indeed , I do realize the damage that it is causing and the costs. Maybe Mother Earth has simply had enough.
Like a body being infected by a virus, the Earth is just fighting back now.
We may very well be in The Ends of Times.................


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2020)

Yeah, I've heard that one before. This old rock is gonna keep on spinning whether we're here for the ride or not.


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 28, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Morning
> Drift what are they paying for car 12v batteries


Don't know didn't have any to sell...


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 28, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

OK what movie am I talking about
The virus eats rubber, the seals are made of rubber...............

69-year-old alcoholic man named Peter Jackson and a six-month-old infant are keys to the cure.................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

OK Takes place in a small town,Piedmont, New Mexico


----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2020)

Crap!!! My PH Tester just shiet the bed on me.  New on ordered.  Girls are all fed, need to up-pot but tomorrow is another day.  Getting ready to take a walk at the lake with Mrs Pute.  Then a few things need doing outside.  I'm off.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Weedhopper tries his hand at Tinctures


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2020)

Rosters boyfriend.


----------



## giggy (Oct 28, 2020)

you old farts have a good evening.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 28, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, smoke-em if you got-em.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2020)

The Satan Bug.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Andromeda Strain 1971

Bug another good movie for sure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2020)

Oh well. I waz wrong. Chalk it up to being whipped. Climbed up on the roof today and cleaned out all the gutters. My ass is draggin'. Gettin' too old to be doing that shit, but if I don't, nobody's going to.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Oh well. I waz wrong. Chalk it up to being whipped. Climbed up on the roof today and cleaned out all the gutters. My ass is draggin'. Gettin' too old to be doing that shit, but if I don't, nobody's going to.


I did it last year but not anymore
The neighbors kid said next time I do let him know so he can film it for you tube. I almost fell off Duh.............

I took my hand held Gas powered leaf blower did it in 5 mins LOL


----------



## burnie (Oct 29, 2020)

Just paid to have gutter guards put on today . They used a blower too .  $80 for the guards and 150 for labor . I`m happy ! 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 29, 2020)

Good morning OFC. It's another Thirstday ....


----------



## boo (Oct 29, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 29, 2020)

Morning folks


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 29, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Oh well. I waz wrong. Chalk it up to being whipped. Climbed up on the roof today and cleaned out all the gutters. My ass is draggin'. Gettin' too old to be doing that shit, but if I don't, nobody's going to.



I have tall pine trees all around.  Pine needles make great mini-beaver dams in my gutters.  I, too, am getting a tad creaky.  Gutter cleaning is a man's equivalent of a woman giving birth.  

Nevertheless, just like a woman can only put it off for only so long... I cleaned my fargin gutters this week.  I was tossing huge bales of blackened pine needles onto the lawn, and Herself came out to gaze at the mess.

I told her:  "Don't blame me!  I'm not my fault!"


----------



## yarddog (Oct 29, 2020)

morning folks.    i clean 2800 feet of gutter twice a year.   back pack blower, takes several hours


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 29, 2020)

The farmer prays for rain on the same day the traveler prays for good weather.  The wild fires have broken a lot of hearts, will ostensibly bankrupt some of the insurance companies, and make the fortunes of some re construction contractors.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 29, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin brother rudie...


Good morning brother Boo. Enjoy your day today, it's going to be a wet one here. Perfect day to get stoned and play in the garden.


----------



## giggy (Oct 29, 2020)

morning everybody. rain gutters are way over rated, don't need no stink'n gutters.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Hobbit-Holes in The Shire never need gutters


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 29, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Right after we had the metal roof put on our home we did gutters all around the house, with leaf guards. This is the second fall and so far no leaves in our gutters. Since replacing both hips I'm NOT real big on going up a ladder...


----------



## pute (Oct 29, 2020)

Morning gang ...... Will do my gutters in another week or so.  I still have leaves on some trees.

Nice day coming.  Will take fill advantage and spend some time outside once it warms up a bit.

Mrs Pute is feeling the after effects from her Shingles shot yesterday.  Doc says it feels like a mild case of the flu for a few hours.  Well he was right!  She is sore all over with a bad headache.  I am hoping she feels like a walk later.

We are stocking up on essential supplies in case all heil breaks loose next week.  Strange times we are living in and things may never return to normal.  Kind of feels like we are rapidly in a free fall into a 3rd world country!!  I will make sure there is plenty of toilet paper....ha ha!

Covid cases are spiking again and we are shutting things down again....I am getting real tired of this shiet!


On a good note the sun is still coming up in the Eastern sky!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Make Love Not War, But dang it be prepared for both,
The new thing this time is paper towels,
I have toilet paper out the yingyang
Worst case . we go back to the old days and use a communal wipe rag, washing after each use and rehung near bowl.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 29, 2020)

Neighbors two doors down went with a metal roof and new gutters. First ice buildup and a sunny morning took the gutters down. Had the gutters redone and added ice dams on the roof. Done right the second time.
Got plans to do a metal roof too. They come with a 50 year guarantee. I only need 'em to work for the next few years and then the Old Hen and Pullet can worry about it. Want to get a Generac installed. Trying to cover all future bases when I'm not part of the future.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Yes indeed , need to take care of the women folk ever after we are dead and gone, we are all good like that.
My wife will be able to sell our place and live very well.
Or even keep it but why would she want to, I won't be here to do all the upkeep,


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 29, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning everybody. rain gutters are way over rated, don't need no stink'n gutters.



Two things are necessary for a lasting house:

1. Decent overhang
2. Gutters

These two things prevent wall rot.  Especially in climes where there is snow and ice -- with melt, there is upward seepage.

Regarding taking care of my ontogeny, I've already told my sons the Chateau is paid for and will be theirs.  If I can get them and their larvae out of the mortgage jail, I will.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2020)

Pute my Wife gets one of those shots every year and it makes her sick for a few days.


----------



## giggy (Oct 29, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Two things are necessary for a lasting house:
> 
> 1. Decent overhang
> 2. Gutters
> ...


i live in the deep south, it we get enough ice to close this place down then H E L L  will be freezing over.


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 29, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I think I'll smoke dope and watch something scary.


----------



## pute (Oct 29, 2020)

I will scare you Rudy!  No mask necessary, just wrinkles.  IMO scary movies now days are just gross not scary!   The scariest thing on tv now is.................oops I can't discuss politics here.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hola pincheys 



I am having way to much fun 

clowns to the left
jokers to the right


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

*SCARY CLOWNS



*​


----------



## pute (Oct 29, 2020)

@ Big, I would love to be stuck in the middle.






on second thought......NO


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 30, 2020)

Good morning OFC, have a great Fryday.


----------



## TokeyMcWeedy (Oct 30, 2020)

Good morning ofc..
Happy Friday everyone...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2020)

Morning old bastards. Coffee time brothers and sisters. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BudSniffer (Oct 30, 2020)

Mornin' ya'll, got our first chilly weather for the year, was 45F this morning. Had a wasted day yesterday, storm passed through, and we couldn't reach the docs office by phone. Finally called a branch in another state, they called someone, said they would start seeing patients by 9am. We make the 1 hour drive up, powers off, nobody there...gggrrr... called someone, said they were sorry, have to reschedule for next week.

 Taking it easy today, got some stuff around the house I can do...ya'll have a good day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

putembk said:


> @ Big, I would love to be stuck in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Old Mr Blonde


----------



## giggy (Oct 30, 2020)

morning everybody, happy fry-day. little chilly this morn, and it felt good. busy day today yall have a good one.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 30, 2020)

A balmy 42F here and raining.

Let's start this morning off with some eye opening perspective!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2020)

Thats funny bro,,took me a minute to see the knees. I thought,,shit i gotta remove that picture.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 30, 2020)

Most of our house has a 60 degree pitched roof, so most of the gutters are accessible with a step stool, but there is one second story gable and where two peaks come together over the kitchen, that are a chore.  So is cleaning the valleys, where I had to install stainless steel, because the tannic acid from the Douglas Firs ate through the galvanized steel in less than fifteen years on a 30 year heavy shake roof.

Cleaning the one over the kitchen requires extending the 26' ladder at a flat angle to reach it without walking on the sometimes wet or mossy shingles, and the first time it scooted out from under me and dropped me about 10 feet.  Now I tie it off to a window well grate before climbing on it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

^^^^Reminds me of my roofing days, hanging off 4 story roofs with no safety lines nailing in a starter strip. Fun stuff.
Yep used my share of vert/ladders to do a few high pitched roofs.
Had a set of pump jacks snap in half 20 ft up, got lucky that day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 30, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats funny bro,,took me a minute to see the knees. I thought,,shit i gotta remove that picture.


Pleased that the picture looked interesting enough to motivate you to study it in intimate detail before removing it brother!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2020)

It took me a long minute. Those knees had my attention.


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2020)

Morning all.  Nice pic GW!!!! Hopper always has his thumb on the ejection button haha!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

PERVERTS.................................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning all.  Nice pic GW!!!! Hopper always has his thumb on the ejection button haha!!









Look there goes Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

Wish I still had my old collection


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 30, 2020)

This is called a "Night Sky Petunia" -- I'am trying to find a nursery that sells them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2020)

Beautiful flower bro.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 30, 2020)

Nice flower Unca....purdy!


say , does anyone know where one can purchase a small stainless steel tube  for bho extractions?...I’m looking for one that will blast 14 grams or less?...

thanks

like this only smaller..


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 30, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Nice flower Unca....purdy!
> 
> 
> say , does anyone know where one can purchase a small stainless steel tube  for bho extractions?...I’m looking for one that will blast 14 grams or less?...
> ...



bho, eh?  Initials?

I think I may have something laying around that could be re-engineered from my original extractor that had a base-plate of prefabulated amulite, surmounted by a malleable logarithmic casing in such a way that the two spurving bearings were in a direct line with the pentametric fan, the latter consisted simply of six hydrocoptic marzelvanes.

Think you might use it?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 30, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> bho, eh?  Initials?
> 
> I think I may have something laying around that could be re-engineered from my original extractor that had a base-plate of prefabulated amulite, surmounted by a malleable logarithmic casing in such a way that the two spurving bearings were in a direct line with the pentametric fan, the latter consisted simply of six hydrocoptic marzelvanes.
> 
> Think you might use it?



got a picture of it?...

bho = butane honey oil , or , essential oil of cannabis , extracted using butane as a solvent

i started out on Burgundy
but then I hit the harder stuff


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> This is called a "Night Sky Petunia" -- I'am trying to find a nursery that sells them.
> 
> View attachment 265829


I grew those last summer.  They were in the local nursery.  Bet they show up again next spring.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> got a picture of it?...
> 
> bho = butane honey oil , or , essential oil of cannabis , extracted using butane as a solvent
> 
> ...


I heard from someone that it leads to harder drugs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Nice flower Unca....purdy!
> 
> 
> say , does anyone know where one can purchase a small stainless steel tube  for bho extractions?...I’m looking for one that will blast 14 grams or less?...
> ...







__





						Loading…
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 30, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'll read you all on the flip side.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Nice flower Unca....purdy!
> 
> 
> say , does anyone know where one can purchase a small stainless steel tube  for bho extractions?...I’m looking for one that will blast 14 grams or less?...
> ...


Looks like parts of a booze still, I wonder if a brewing store would sell the parts you need to rig something up


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 30, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> got a picture of it?...
> 
> bho = butane honey oil , or , essential oil of cannabis , extracted using butane as a solvent
> 
> ...


A picture?  My problem is that I can only take one picture with a camera.  That is the only picture the camera will ever show after that.

But for you, my brudder, I have sacrificed my Leica.  This is the one with the prefabulated amulite base:






I can put it in a Klein Bottle and mail it to you yesterday by noon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 30, 2020)

*Unca Walt's Maxim #634*

"If life gives you melons, you might be dyslexic."


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 30, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> A picture?  My problem is that I can only take one picture with a camera.  That is the only picture the camera will ever show after that.
> 
> But for you, my brudder, I have sacrificed my Leica.  This is the one with the prefabulated amulite base:
> 
> ...




you ain’t foolin’ me bro

thats the launch device for the notorious Chinese fire wheel


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> you ain’t foolin’ me bro
> 
> thats the launch device for the notorious Chinese fire wheel



Virus delivery system?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> *Unca Walt's Maxim #634*
> 
> "If life gives you melons, you might be dyslexic."


I understand now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

If I had a son


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 30, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all! We had a nice boat ride today. But the fishing sucked! Oh well there is always next week...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Evening, y'all! We had a nice boat ride today. But the fishing sucked! Oh well there is always next week...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

Goodnight Farts


----------



## boo (Oct 30, 2020)

another day in the books, sore as hell but I wouldn't have it any other way...y'all enjoy your evening and who you spend it with...


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good morning OFC. Hippy Halloween!


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 31, 2020)

Goodmorning, I'm off to bed. That is after I enjoy my tums for heartburn. Does it make me an old fart if I have a favorite flavor of tums?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 31, 2020)

Good morning 

been eating oatmeal mush for 60+ years , no need to fix something that ain’t broke

just ordered some new supplies to upgrade our concentrates, should be fun this winter making goodies








time for some coffee


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 31, 2020)

I've changed my mind -- I'm not adulting today.  Gonna play cowboys.

My temporary addy:  _[email protected]_


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 31, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> say , does anyone know where one can purchase a small stainless steel tube  for bho extractions?...I’m looking for one that will blast 14 grams or less?...thanks like this only smaller..



Glacier Tanks | Tri Clamp Fittings & Custom Brewing Tanks for bits and pieces.

14 grams is a small tube.  Consider using a stainless barrel thief:









						Stainless Steel Wine Thief
					

Stainless steel wine thief can be found online at Adventures in Homebrewing along with other beer making equipment, hardware, accessories and testing supplies.




					www.homebrewing.org
				








__





						Amazon.com : stainless barrel thief
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 31, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>



Something like that could put an eye out...........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I've changed my mind -- I'm not adulting today.  Gonna play cowboys.
> 
> My temporary addy:  _[email protected]_


You guys be careful
You'll shoot your eye out...........................................


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2020)

Morning.  Happy Halloween!

RIP Sean Connery!   I really liked and respected him.

Been absent lately.  My duties in my grow become cumbersome from time to time.  Today will be no different.

So, my last active fishing buddy has bleeding in his stool.  Colonoscopy indicates it is coming from his colon.   He recently moved to the other side of the state and we haven't fished together in a long time but it still makes me sad.  We had a lot of good times together over the last 35 years.  End of another era, for me at least.

Looks like the start of a nice day...hope all have a good one.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  Happy Halloween!
> 
> RIP Sean Connery!   I really liked and respected him.
> 
> ...


Me too I loved the man


----------



## giggy (Oct 31, 2020)

morning old farts, still in a funky mood. shop foreman got smarta$$ with me but it back fired on him, cause i'm a natural born smarta$$ that try's not to be one. i believe i hurt his poor little feelings cause he is not talking to anybody. he's a joke for a foreman i just have to straighten him out every once in awhile.


----------



## boo (Oct 31, 2020)

mornin brother rudie and the rest of you scallywags, awesome weather here today...looks like a perfect day to play with the impala...installing the gauges under the dash, idiot lights are for idiots...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 31, 2020)

My Boy, my love, my best friend.. the bond between a man and his dog is the thread of life.. Ozzie got sick last week.. I took him to the emergency clinic thirty miles from home on advice from my vet yesterday afternoon... He never made it home.. we had to put him down at midnight last night.. he was only 8 years old.  best dog I have ever had in 62 years.. Love you buddy...   R.I.P. my pretty Boy.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 31, 2020)

had to tell someone


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 31, 2020)

BuddyLuv said:


> had to tell someone


This is a great place to do it. Just remember he will be waiting on you @ Rainbow Bridge...


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm so sorry Buddy. It's  so hard to lose a fur baby.


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2020)

BuddyLuv said:


> had to tell someone


@ Buddy, my dog is my best friend.  They have always been.  They love you no matter what you do.  Always glad to see you and hate it when you leave.  This is the last dog I will ever own.  I can't put another one down.  They were all treated like a spoiled child in my house.  Condolences to you my friend, I know what you are going through.  Tomorrow will be a better day and I know and can tell you gave him a wonderful and loving home.






This picture was taken when she was about 2 ..... she is 10 now and has lost a step.   She sleeps glued to me every night and wakes me up every morning at 6:30.  I can't even think about her growing older. 

So, I started in the grow first thing and just now finished.  Major work day down there.  Flushed 2 plants, up-potted 9 into bigger pots fed and gave beneficial tea to all of them......exc ..... just finished and no time to enjoy the rest of the day.  Maybe some football.






Some people will do anything to avoid a ticket.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 31, 2020)

BuddyLuv said:


> had to tell someone


I understand.  Look at the love in that precious doggie's eyes for you:


----------



## Rudedude (Oct 31, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC. I'm going to smoke pot and watch The Wolfman on TCM.


----------



## boo (Oct 31, 2020)

enjoy brother rudie...buddy, remember all the good times you had with ozzie, keep his light alive within and he'll always be a part of you...rip ozzie...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2020)

BuddyLuv said:


> had to tell someone


Sleep well sweet Qzzie, we will all join you along with our beloved friends
So sorry for your loss Brother.
My Boy Chumley will show him around.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 31, 2020)

@BuddyLuv My heart goes out to you my man. Yesterday was 6 years to the day that I had to put down my 8 year old chihuahua Paris. She was my best friend, the only thing to great me as I walked in the door. always happy, always excited, she never knew the shit show that life can be. She showed me the way, she was and still is my inspiration. I imagine you might of had some similar qualities in the relationship with Ozzie. 

The days and nights are different for awhile, the daily routine different. I'm sorry for your loss. I'm glad that you had a wonderful friend to share all of those years with. I rest assured knowing that I made everyday for my Paris a wonderful day, full of love. We gave each other our best.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 1, 2020)

Good morning OFC, good morning brother Boo. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words from all of you.. Much appreciated..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 1, 2020)

BuddyLuv said:


> My Boy, my love, my best friend.. the bond between a man and his dog is the thread of life.. Ozzie got sick last week.. I took him to the emergency clinic thirty miles from home on advice from my vet yesterday afternoon... He never made it home.. we had to put him down at midnight last night.. he was only 8 years old.  best dog I have ever had in 62 years.. Love you buddy...   R.I.P. my pretty Boy.



Commiseration and sorry for both you and your pup at losing each others daily sharing of love and admiration.  Not hard to see the pups adore us as much as we love them, and are little joy amplifiers, beaming joy at just being with us, even if it is in a cardboard box.  

8 years is an especial heartbreak, because Ozzie left you in his prime, cheating the two of you out of his golden years getting prepared. 

Only two of our 8 German Shepherds have lived to 12 and 13, with the last three before Layla, dying at 8 years from cancer, and one at 6 with renal failure.  I wish I could say it has gotten easier with repetition, but alas it has not.

They all loved us with their hearts and souls, as we did them and I wish I knew another way to share that much adoration and gusto of life without also having to endure the loss.  

In addition, they have been my exercise machine that never gathers dust, adding a couple miles a day walking to mine and Grayfox's exercise programs.  Keeping our blood pressures low both from their presence, but by getting us off our butts and moving.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 1, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin brother rudie and the rest of you scallywags, awesome weather here today...looks like a perfect day to play with the impala...installing the gauges under the dash, idiot lights are for idiots... View attachment 265836


Nice sled Boo!  Which motor and tail screw ratio?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2020)

Be there!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2020)

Watch what dog foods you use. Dog food is one of the biggest killer of your dogs. Thats a fact. Not to mention the pesticides you use to kill fleas.
Cancer is on the uptick with dogs and cats,,, why? Diet and Pesticides that you feed them or put on their skin.
My dog is so much healthier now then my last dog. We dont ever use pesticides for fleas nor do i feed him that cheap ass shitty dog food to my dog.
Fromms is one of the best for the price and its made with great products and care.


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2020)

My dog eats better than I do......so do my plants.   I'm not kidding!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

Makes the tongue grow super long too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

Never Trust anyone who never Loved their Dogs..............................


----------



## giggy (Nov 1, 2020)

morning everybody. someone got shitfaced last night.  @BuddyLuv  sorry for your loss, they are family.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Never Trust anyone who never Loved their Dogs..............................



unless they are a cat owner and then they need extra love , p u s s y  love don’t ya know


----------



## boo (Nov 1, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Nice sled Boo!  Which motor and tail screw ratio?


this is my only small block car gray, 327/300 hp with a 3.23 screw...she's a cruiser, far different than all my other rides...I love big block 4 speed bench seat cars...


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 1, 2020)

My favorite fighter, Anderson Silva retired last night at age 45. All of my sports heroes are done now, shoot, I drop reference to some players and kids be like, huh? Tony Gwynn, Ricky Henderson, Ryne Sandberg MF'ers


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 1, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Food shopping is done. But microwave started making weird noises this morning, so it's time to go pick up a new one. It lasted 13 years, no complaints...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> My favorite fighter, Anderson Silva retired last night at age 45. All of my sports heroes are done now, shoot, I drop reference to some players and kids be like, huh? Tony Gwynn, Ricky Henderson, Ryne Sandberg MF'ers


I watch UFC and MMA all the time. Anderson was and still is a great fighter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Afternoon, y'all! Food shopping is done. But microwave started making weird noises this morning, so it's time to go pick up a new one. It lasted 13 years, no complaints...


Drift There is a silver Mica shield that goes bad on the wall inside the Microwave, it is held in place by two plastic push in pins,  They sell new peices of Mica on Ebay and you can cut and drill to make a replacement shield,
When the shield is bad you will hear sparking and see flashing like someone put foil or metal in there.
Very easy fix, but helll 13 yrs get a new one, for sure,

The Mica shield is a cover for the Magnatron and Wave cavity


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I watch UFC and MMA all the time. Anderson was and still is a great fighter.


Love the Blood sport too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

But what do I know I am only an Ugly Mutt


----------



## BudSniffer (Nov 1, 2020)

Hey ya'll.... was nice today, the wind is getting up from cold front coming through. Supposed to be 35F tonight, but we are in the country so might get a little colder, hope everything will be alright, I'm just going to put some plastic over a couple plants...


 Got some chicken breast soaking up rib rub, to make bbq chicken sandwiches for dinner..


Well, the storm screwed us up on the wife's last doc visit, now her and the assistant have been playing phone tag since Thursday, probably have to go back one day this week.


 This dang time change has already got me messed up, keep thinking it's later than it is, judging by the sun...I wish they would leave it alone.


'Bout time to fire up the grill, ya'll have a good evening/night.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 1, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I watch UFC and MMA all the time. Anderson was and still is a great fighter.


Awesome, I've been into it for a long time. At first I didn't like Silva because he destroyed my Boy Chris Leben... but the mastery of the spider won me over. I got to meet him at a few UFC events, but never got to see him fight. Jon Jones is past his peak, but at his peak, he was amazing, I just always wished he would get his ass kicked once so he would be a little more humble. But the problem with that, I couldn't think of a person who could do it. I like the future of Adesanya, he reminds me of a younger Silva. I hope that Adesanya and Jones do meet up next year. All depends if Adesanya can steal the 205 title in his next fight.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 1, 2020)

Enjoy your evening OFC, time to smoke pot and watch American Pickers.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 1, 2020)

Enjoy the evening @Rudedude


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 1, 2020)

I am making weinerschnitzel tonight.  This is so easy and so fargin good, I gotta share my Fambly recipe.

For two people:


Wiener Schnitzel​
*INGREDIENTS**:*

2 boneless pork chops (fatty edge removed)

1 Cup flour with some celery seeds in it

1 Tsp salt

1 Tsp pepper

2 Beaten eggs with some lemon mixed in it

1/4 Cup milk

2 Cups Panko with 1 Tbsp lemon pepper mixed in

Oil for frying

Lemon wedges (or lemon juice if you do not have a lemon tree)


*PROCEDURE**:*

Lay the cutlets one at a time on a big cutting board.  Cover the cutlet with both a bottom and top of saran wrap and beat the crap out of the cutlets – both sides – with Thor's Hammer**** until they are very, very thin. You'll be able to see through them. 
****That's my tenderizing hammer thingy

You may have to adjust the saran wrap because that 5" cutlet will get more than a foot across and long.  TINS.  And the purpose of using it is to prevent a mess on your cutting board.


Stir together the flour, salt, and pepper.  In the green/blue relic**** bowl, combine the beaten lemony egg and milk.
****A mixing bowl we have had for 61 years.  Use it all the time.

Coat the cutlets with the flour mixture.  Dip the floured cutlets in the egg mixture, and coat them with the Panko.

Cook in a small amount of cooking oil until lightly browned and tender (about 2-3 minutes per side).

Serve with lemon wedges, applesauce, peas, and Reisling wine.  You can cut it with a fork.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I am making weinerschnitzel tonight.  This is so easy and so fargin good, I gotta share my Fambly recipe.
> 
> For two people:
> 
> ...







On my way


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Drift There is a silver Mica shield that goes bad on the wall inside the Microwave, it is held in place by two plastic push in pins,  They sell new peices of Mica on Ebay and you can cut and drill to make a replacement shield,
> When the shield is bad you will hear sparking and see flashing like someone put foil or metal in there.
> Very easy fix, but helll 13 yrs get a new one, for sure,
> 
> The Mica shield is a cover for the Magnatron and Wave cavity




hey man , do you think I can make a hat out of one of those?
my old one is weak sauce


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 2, 2020)

Good morning OFC, It's another Moanday morning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2020)

Morning folks. Im getting ready to head outta town,,will be back tomorrow. Have fun.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning folks. Im getting ready to head outta town,,will be back tomorrow. Have fun.


Be safe


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 2, 2020)

So I made sumpin' impossibobble on my lathe:




 Note the loose ring... you can spin it.

And a goblet:  Can you count the layers of wood?




  BTW:  That is bare wood, no finish.

FAIR WARNING!!!    FAIR WARNING!!  HAVE EYEWASH READY!!

Herself tooken a pic of Your Humble Obdn't &tc working in the heat of the garage:


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 2, 2020)

Walt , you have no fear......I would be afraid that my tool might get caught in the lathe
oh my


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

A regular Nick Zammeti
Very cool, I have a leath and tools never learned to use it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Walt , you have no fear......I would be afraid that my tool might get caught in the lathe
> oh my


Wait , You mean that is not what he was trying for, I saw the ring has been made already


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 2, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Watch what dog foods you use. Dog food is one of the biggest killer of your dogs. Thats a fact. Not to mention the pesticides you use to kill fleas.Cancer is on the uptick with dogs and cats,,, why? Diet and Pesticides that you feed them or put on their skin.
> My dog is so much healthier now then my last dog. We dont ever use pesticides for fleas nor do i feed him that cheap ass shitty dog food to my dog.
> Fromms is one of the best for the price and its made with great products and care.



Good point on the systemic oral pesticides.  Our dogs growing up had more fleas, but mostly died of old age, which was their worst fault.  

Good point on the food as well.  We have Miss Layla on a special diet as we speak, and have always fed her premium food, but something sure happened.  The last test showed her pancreas enzymes were out of whack, so it certainly could have been something she ate.



boo said:


> this is my only small block car gray, 327/300 hp with a 3.23 screw...she's a cruiser, far different than all my other rides...I love big block 4 speed bench seat cars...



The 300 hp 327 with 1.94 intake valves was a screamer back in the day and a 323 is a good compromise ratio between road speed and acceleration.  Which carburetor did yours come with?



RosterTheCog said:


> Drift There is a silver Mica shield that goes bad on the wall inside the Microwave, it is held in place by two plastic push in pins,  They sell new peices of Mica on Ebay and you can cut and drill to make a replacement shield,  When the shield is bad you will hear sparking and see flashing like someone put foil or metal in there.Very easy fix, but helll 13 yrs get a new one, for sure,The Mica shield is a cover for the Magnatron and Wave cavity



Good to know!  Those were the symptoms that caused me to replace our first and last good microwave.  Since then, they have just quit working.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Walt , you have no fear......I would be afraid that my tool might get caught in the lathe


Well Lets be Hog tied
We all know this isn't Walt's 1st  Rodeo, She loaned him a few hair bands to hold things in place.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good point on the systemic oral pesticides.  Our dogs growing up had more fleas, but mostly died of old age, which was their worst fault.
> 
> Good point on the food as well.  We have Miss Layla on a special diet as we speak, and have always fed her premium food, but something sure happened.  The last test showed her pancreas enzymes were out of whack, so it certainly could have been something she ate.
> 
> ...


They sell 10 sheets for like 10 dollars if you look around
Cheap enough to fix 10 microwavesll


----------



## giggy (Nov 2, 2020)

morning everybody. didn't get to work on my car over the weekend, maybe this evening. hope everybody had a great weekend. other then getting shitfaced saturday night mine went ok.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 2, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! We had a cold/dry front blow thru last night. Woke up to mid-50's*. But we will make it to the mid-70's* for a high temp. This cooler weather should bring the Red's more inshore to stage going up into the creeks & rivers. Hope to fish Wed. with wife & Fri. with fishing partner...


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2020)

Morning!  Full day of trimming waiting for me.  Somehow need to find the time for my walks....dog and then the usual at the lake.  

Hopper is gonna be out of town and I will be manning scissors......you all be good!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning!  Full day of trimming waiting for me.  Somehow need to find the time for my walks....dog and then the usual at the lake.
> 
> Hopper is gonna be out of town and I will be manning scissors......you all be good!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 2, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Walt , you have no fear......I would be afraid that my tool might get caught in the lathe
> oh my


(*snork*)
I DID have a fun learning 'sperience -- I bought a wood turning chisel at a yard sale.  It was very old and high quality.  The chisel was a razor.

In my innocent stupiditity, I did NOT change out and make a new handle.  There I wuz, cutting an oak bowl, and the chisel hit a hard(er) spot. The handle snapped as you can see.






The exciting part was that the blade went whipping over my right shoulder to fly all the way across the garage, where the pointy end _stuck deep in the concrete block wall!!! _

Big -- I am not afraid of anything... and that scares me.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 2, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Wait , You mean that is not what he was trying for, I saw the ring has been made already


Nope.  That ring was part of the original piece of oak.  I invented a tool that enabled me to fabricate it thisaway... wonder if I could patent it?  I tried to patent my digital grandfather clock...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Nope.  That ring was part of the original piece of oak.  I invented a tool that enabled me to fabricate it thisaway... wonder if I could patent it?  I tried to patent my digital grandfather clock...
> 
> View attachment 265888


There are similar tools but not the same as yours








						GPW 1/2" Captive Ring Tool
					

Made from High Speed Steel (HSS). Captive ring tools are for making wooden rings such as curtain rings or bangles.



					www.garypye.com


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 2, 2020)

@Unca Walt your wood is impressive. Don't take that the wrong way


----------



## giggy (Nov 2, 2020)

hey roster i found your girl next door.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

giggy said:


> hey roster i found your girl next door.View attachment 265893


SHE'S HOT!!!!



​


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 2, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, time for some pot smoking and some geetar picking.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the night OFC, time for some pot smoking and some geetar picking.


Night Rude, I am having a diet ice pop in your honor


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2020)

Time for me to get loaded.  Productive day.  Had to quit trimming cause my fricken hands started cramping and wouldn't quit!!    Almost done....will finish first thing tomorrow.  Got my walks in as well.


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2020)

Did I say I love the feeling of being stoned!  First high of the day is best!!!  I just went there!!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> Did I say I love the feeling of being stoned!  First high of the day is best!!!  I just went there!!!!!


I will be joining you in about an hr after my shower.
Night boss


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 3, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## boo (Nov 3, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 3, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> They sell 10 sheets for like 10 dollars if you look around Cheap enough to fix 10 microwavesll



Thanks for the tip brother!



Unca Walt said:


> I DID have a fun learning 'sperience -- I bought a wood turning chisel at a yard sale.  It was very old and high quality.  The chisel was a razor.In my innocent stupiditity, I did NOT change out and make a new handle.  There I wuz, cutting an oak bowl, and the chisel hit a hard(er) spot. The handle snapped as you can see. The exciting part was that the blade went whipping over my right shoulder to fly all the way across the garage, where the pointy end _stuck deep in the concrete block wall!!! _Big -- I am not afraid of anything... and that scares me.



I fell in love with the wood lathe in high school shop and the first thing the instructor pointed out to us, was the holes in the ceiling over the lathe.................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks for the tip brother!
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with the wood lathe in high school shop and the first thing the instructor pointed out to us, was the holes in the ceiling over the lathe.................


And the collection of pony tails it ripped from the dudes heads LOL


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 3, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! We gonna spend the day around the home front today, so let the madness begin...


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 3, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> There are similar tools but not the same as yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks for the tip brother!
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with the wood lathe in high school shop and the first thing the instructor pointed out to us, was the holes in the ceiling over the lathe.................


Back in The Olden Days, the high school woodshop had a lathe with a picture of a necktie with the caption:
"In a tie with a lathe, you lose."

Regarding my invention:  The same damn' thing happened when I invented the wheel.  And the plow.  Rat's arse.  Fartbubble. 

Not only that, but the summon-a-gun is already marketing my invention!  Moreover, have you ever tried to make an indented round cutting edge on the end of a fargin file?  I'da bought the guy's whole dang set instead of sweatin' blood... 

Oh, well... I DID invent *6-Up*


----------



## giggy (Nov 3, 2020)

morning everybody.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 3, 2020)

putembk said:


> Time for me to get loaded.  Productive day.  Had to quit trimming cause my fricken hands started cramping and wouldn't quit!!    Almost done....will finish first thing tomorrow.  Got my walks in as well.


I would help you for $15 per hour.

I couldn't pay you more than that...


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 3, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Walt , you have no fear......I would be afraid that my tool might get caught in the lathe
> oh my



I just think exciting thoughts, and slip on a *g*_*om jabbar*_ to be able to wield two cutters at once.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 3, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks for the tip brother!



One more piece of important microwave info:

If your microwave stops working, it is because a plain old fuse inside has popped.  The fuse is the kind you see everywhere:  shiny ends on a tube of glass.  


 Just take the cover off and you will see it.  Pop in the new one and you are back in bidness.  MySonTheDoctor stopped me from throwing away my microwave by showing me this trick.  I'm still using it years later.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> One more piece of important microwave info:
> 
> If you microwave stops working, it is because a plain old fuse inside has popped.  The fuse is the kind you see everywhere:  shiny ends on a tube of glass.  View attachment 265898
> Pop in the new one and you are back in bidness.


Oh and the dreaded Micro switch , they can go bad too, need the multimeter to test them
But they go bad a lot from opening and closing the microwave door



Oh and never operate a microwave without that mica shield in front of the Magnatron Unit
It will cause body parts to srink and shrivel up.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 3, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Oh and the dreaded Micro switch , they can go bad too, need the multimeter to test them
> But they go bad a lot from opening and closing the microwave door
> View attachment 265899


Yabbut... that requires removing two screws.  Beyond my capabilities.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

For some reason , makes the Tongue grow abnormally long


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 3, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> @Unca Walt your wood is impressive. Don't take that the wrong way


Thankee kindly, CW.

Here's a group of things... All the wood is bare wood. No varnish, etc.  The white bowl was made from a piece of _firewood_ that I nicked at a hunting camp.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

6 Common Microwave Repair Problems - Universal Appliance Repair
					

6 Common Microwave Repair Problems. Universal Appliance Repair provides Factory Authorized service for most major appliance brand names in San Fernando Valley and Los Angeles Area. Call the expert at 818-904-5601!




					www.universalappliancerepair.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Thankee kindly, CW.
> 
> Here's a group of things... All the wood is bare wood. No varnish, etc.  The white bowl was made from a piece of _firewood_ that I nicked at a hunting camp.
> 
> ...


Very Nice Walt, certainly a man of many talents
I wish I could trn a bowl instead of only smoking one. 
Dam nice work Brother


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey Unca At what age did you become serious about wood turning?
I wonder if I still have time to learn,


----------



## boo (Nov 3, 2020)

mornin folks...gray, my carb is a 3216 carter 4 bbl. if I remember correctly...lottsa carbs around here...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin folks...gray, my carb is a 3216 carter 4 bbl. if I remember correctly...lottsa carbs around here...


Any pontiac 6 packs laying around?
Boo any idea what a 326 pontiac is pushing HP wise, I do have a 4 barrel and intake Manifold but no clue on HP?
It has been bored out at 1 over , and completely rebuilt after timing chain (plastic) blew apart) Has metal now.
Never had it dyno'ed because it is a convert.
I figured approx 280hp not bad for a gradma sleeper


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 3, 2020)

good stuff Unca , the good lord has blessed you with many talents , it’s an honor for me to have a glimpse into your world , thanks Amigo........I sure would like to visit Florida and have a beer and hooter with you...and if I got to meet your lovely wife unit , well that would just be incredibly awesome!...........

we have a small RV , can we park it on your front lawn?




.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 3, 2020)

this would make a nice stash jar eh


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2020)

Morning....I'm with drifting.....let the madness begin!  Hide the women and children in the cellar and keep a close eye out.

I still have a coffee table I made in shop class my Jr year in HS.  It is in my living room.  Over 50 years old.  I loved making lamps and bowls on the lathe ..... table is the only thing left after all the years.

@walt...trimmers get $20/HR here that is why I do it myself.....even if u pay me!!!

Another nice day and I will take advantage.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 3, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin brother rudie...


Morning Boo. Enjoy your day brother.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

Time to let loose the hounds of War


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 3, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Thankee kindly, CW.
> 
> Here's a group of things... All the wood is bare wood. No varnish, etc.  The white bowl was made from a piece of _firewood_ that I nicked at a hunting camp.
> 
> ...


That is seriously amazing work. And no varnish too...? Wowzers. I could see purchasing some of those, won't let me wife see the thread though


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 3, 2020)

putembk said:


> I still have a coffee table I made in shop class my Jr year in HS.  It is in my living room.  Over 50 years old.  I loved making lamps and bowls on the lathe ..... table is the only thing left after all the years.



My mom still holds the cutting board and bowl I made in 7th 7 8th grade shop class. Our teacher, no shit, was missing fingers.


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2020)

Good day so far.  Garden in under control, walked the dog and now time to walk the lake with Mrs Pute.  Really enjoy our walks together.  Until Covid she always went to the gym and I would walk alone.  Now we get to continue our disagreements while we are walking.....spreads things out a bit.....just kidding. We really do enjoy the walks together.  She will probably never return to the gym.  Walking by the lake is a great way to reduce stress.  I am and always have been drawn to water.  It haunts me in a good kind of way.  We are off.....


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 3, 2020)

Me and the wife have been taking a lot of walks too. We have the time and the desire to get out of the house. We have woods and a beach within walking distance, so the options are enticing. But its pouring buckets and windy as hek today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2020)

Me and my Wife try and walk a couple times a day. We actually get to talk a lot during our walk.


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Me and my Wife try and walk a couple times a day. We actually get to talk a lot during our walk.


So do we.  Felt so good after our talk/walk that I cut the grass and raked the remaining leaves (I hope).   To nice out not to take advantage of such a nice day.  Not a bit of wind at the lake.  Water was as smooth as glass and the colors of fall are still lingering in spots.  Fall is beautiful here this time of year.  Only problem......this is coming.....






Really not so bad when you think about it....I just hate the long winter nights.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 3, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's time for some serious pot smoking and guitar goofing.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 3, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Hey Unca At what age did you become serious about wood turning?
> I wonder if I still have time to learn,


Ros --

I am self-taught.  There are CD's out there to get you started. That's what I did.  Found out how to make your wood-chisel razor sharp (amazingly simple and easy -- just lightly hold the blade on you fine grit grinding wheel until the sparks come over the lip of the blade.  Done.

You start out simple:  Make a wine glass.  Then start adding layers to your stuff. If you look at this one, there are seven layers of different woods from the knob to the base.  I used Gorilla Glue with clamps to make the stacked stuff.  It never fails.






I bought the cheapest lathe I could find... bought mine from Rust and Bust about 12 years ago.  Used it for ten years, and gave all my stuff away to a guy that wanted to try wood turning.

You can get a really nice one for $250 with free shipping:


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 3, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> good stuff Unca , the good lord has blessed you with many talents , it’s an honor for me to have a glimpse into your world , thanks Amigo........I sure would like to visit Florida and have a beer and hooter with you...and if I got to meet your lovely wife unit , well that would just be incredibly awesome!...........
> 
> we have a small RV , can we park it on your front lawn?
> 
> ...


I would love for you to show up at Chateau Sneakydicker!  I have a section of my place where visiting folks can park full-sized RV's, with electricity (an extension cord).


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 3, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> this would make a nice stash jar eh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 265904


There ain't that much in the whole fargin world.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

Ever watch the guys who turn Resin on YouTube
Nick Zemmeti is qite good


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 3, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> That is seriously amazing work. And no varnish too...? Wowzers. I could see purchasing some of those, won't let me wife see the thread though


Ready for a jolt?

Like I demonstrated with my novels, I have absolutely NO ability to sell anything.  I never even tried to sell any of my wood turned stuff.

I have perhaps 5% of all the things I have made... gave away the rest.  Lotsa lamps, clocks, candlesticks, wooden tops, etc.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 3, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Ever watch the guys who turn Resin on YouTube
> Nick Zemmeti is qite good


Ros -- Nah.  Resin is no fun.  Wood even smells good. 

The second thing you should make after a little wineglass is a pencil barrel... they come out great, and make wonderful gifts.

There's one to the sorta right side of this kluge 2nd "row":






When you start to get froggy, you can make a nut-bowl out of a layered mix of hardwoods.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Ros -- Nah.  Resin is no fun.  Wood even smells good.
> 
> The second thing you should make after a little wineglass is a pencil barrel... they come out great, and make wonderful gifts.
> 
> ...


Where did you get the wood blanks
I have some nice trees (black Cherry) that have lots of burls, I know they need to age a long time so they are out for me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 3, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Ready for a jolt?
> 
> Like I demonstrated with my novels, I have absolutely NO ability to sell anything.  I never even tried to sell any of my wood turned stuff.
> 
> I have perhaps 5% of all the things I have made... gave away the rest.  Lotsa lamps, clocks, candlesticks, wooden tops, etc.


The good things sell themselves 

but, they do have to be out there. Turning the love of a craft into a business can often lead to a decaying of the love. Do things because you enjoy them, sounds like you are


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 3, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the night OFC, it's time for some serious pot smoking and guitar goofing.


You seem to do this often, do you have a favorite song or style?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

I agree I use to make over a 1000gals of fresh wine every year, and I gave a lot away to family and friends
They all Loved it, the was the thrill to me, I liked to drink a bottle now and then myself LOL


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 3, 2020)

I picture you crushing grapes like in the I love Lucy show.. lol

That is quite the large batch, I'm sure it takes special equipment and know-how. Cool stuff.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 4, 2020)

Good morning OFC, It's Weedsday.


----------



## boo (Nov 4, 2020)

mornin brother rudie, any ice cream last night...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 4, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Graywolf im sorry that Portland is run by a moron. Its absolutely ridiculous what he has allowed to happen to such a beautiful city. Ive never been there but my Wife said it was beautiful place when she was there.  If he would allow the feds in it would be over very quickly.



He is a moron and looks like he is winning his re-election bid.



RosterTheCog said:


> And the collection of pony tails it ripped from the dudes heads LOL



Only girls had pony tails in my midwestern town of 2500 in the 60's and none of them took shop.



Unca Walt said:


> One more piece of important microwave info:
> If your microwave stops working, it is because a plain old fuse inside has popped.



Yup, checked that but not the door microswitch.



boo said:


> mornin folks...gray, my carb is a 3216 carter 4 bbl. if I remember correctly...lottsa carbs around here...



Yeah, that engine came with several different carbs.  Carter was always one of my favorites and I was sorry to see them go under.  My last was a spread bore "Thermo toilet" on the 440 in my B-300.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 4, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I have perhaps 5% of all the things I have made... gave away the rest.  Lotsa lamps, clocks, candlesticks, wooden tops, etc.


  I gave away everything too and produced all the bowls and lamps that my family could stand my first year in shop.  Now that my parents and grandparents are gone, I haven't a clue where any of them are anymore.

I did just get my metal lathe back from my lawsuit and will be setting it back up for making more toys.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 4, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Where did you get the wood blanks
> I have some nice trees (black Cherry) that have lots of burls, I know they need to age a long time so they are out for me


Wood is fargin everywhere.  You don't use pine (it sucks).  There are folks who sell disks of wood on the Net.  I useta just always keep an eye out for stuff.

If somebody cut branches off a maple tree or something, I'd take any that were wrist-thick or more, and make cups and bowls and toys... when somebody threw out a broken old chair, I could make a half-a-dozen things out of the wood.  Candlesticks.  Ball-on-a-string-cup toy, yada.  Earring holders.

FIREWOOD is a great source for wood-turning.  Split or un-split.

The speckly-looking layer on some of the bowls above is spalted maple. It is for sale on the net.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning....I'm with drifting.....let the madness begin!  Hide the women and children in the cellar and keep a close eye out.
> 
> I still have a coffee table I made in shop class my Jr year in HS.  It is in my living room.  Over 50 years old.  I loved making lamps and bowls on the lathe ..... table is the only thing left after all the years.
> 
> ...


OK -- You drive a hard bargain.  I'll give you $25 an hour to trim for you.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 4, 2020)

boo said:


> mornin brother rudie, any ice cream last night...


Good morning brother Boo. Nope, no ice cream last night. The only sweet I ate was my one magic cookie. I've been pretty good, let's see if it lasts!


----------



## giggy (Nov 4, 2020)

morning everybody


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2020)

Humbug


----------



## yarddog (Nov 4, 2020)

morning folks


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 4, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! As the madness continues. I'm taking the wife fishing, just as soon as it warms up a bit. That way I don't have to listen to "I'm cold!" BBLater...


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2020)

Morning


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> OK -- You drive a hard bargain.  I'll give you $25 an hour to trim for you.


Sorry done.....but there is always next time....how about you pay me $30/HR with a $10,000 minimum,401 K and health ins.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2020)

Good morning 

in light of current events , I’ve decided to take up early morning drinking and such


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 4, 2020)

I was up till 3am... my morning is feeling a bit rough.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2020)

Yeah me too. What a mess in the polls.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2020)

Me think some fuookery is a foot


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 4, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I'm going to do some strumming and a lot of pot smoking.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 4, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> in light of current events , I’ve decided to take up early morning drinking and such
> 
> ...


Good that you picked a nice breakfast gin with just a delicate hint angelica and coriander for starters, before moving on to the Everclear Bloody Marys main course.


----------



## BudSniffer (Nov 4, 2020)

Hey ya'll...nice Fall day here...started cleaning out my grow room, about done. Unfortunately I had a lot of sweeping to do, been blowing mud out of my nose for the last hour...maybe I shoulda worn a mask?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2020)

Mud running down his nose....................................... Made me think of Tull's Aqua Lung


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2020)

Time to FRY my MARBLE






Gonna take a lot to fry it completely tonight


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> Time to FRY my MARBLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2020)

More Bad News
Also found in Mink in the US now








						Denmark Will Kill All Farmed Mink, Citing Coronavirus Infections (Published 2020)
					

Government officials said on Wednesday that a mutation in the virus could interfere with vaccine effectiveness in humans.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2020)

Whats up you old mean bastards?
Well my ass has 5 more Survey's to do.
3 in Indiana and 2 in Ohio next week. Then when i get back i have to get ready to head back to Indiana to run a new Burkes Outlet in New Castle Indiana. Going to be there about a month so i will fly home for Thanksgiving and Christmas. Looks like im going to be traveling a lot again.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 4, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> More Bad News
> Also found in Mink in the US now
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about it - Aren't they farmed to be killed anyways? 

I'm a city kid, so I don't relate to animals as livestock, I'm a softy, wouldn't hurt a fly. So when the article came out, I got sad and thought how unfortunate, just because of Covid, we now must cull these animals. But now I'm like, weren't they destined to be a coat anyways? My ignorance of Mink farming might be preventing me from seeing the obvious here, but either way, #FreeTheMink lol


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah me too. What a mess in the polls.



my favorite polling place and I am not even a political guy


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2020)

I remember her!  That was the last bar on Colfax we were in last week.  You were broke so you tried to tip her your socks.  






That wasn't a good idea as it turns out.....the bouncer was her boy friend.


----------



## boo (Nov 4, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night OFC, I'm going to do some strumming and a lot of pot smoking.


sleep well rudie, kill that bag o' weed...


----------



## burnie (Nov 5, 2020)

Talk atcha` later !
peace
✌


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 5, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good night burnie. Good morning OFC, it's Thirstday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 5, 2020)

Gooode mawning all!  Let the debauchery begin!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 5, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode mawning all!  Let the debauchery begin!



let’s do it!


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 5, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! And the madness continues. Weather was worse than reported yesterday. About got blown off of the Gulf. So we went home. Lot's of chores to run this morning...


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 5, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! And the madness continues. Weather was worse than reported yesterday. About got blown off of the Gulf. So we went home. Lot's of chores to run this morning...


The wind has reached @35MPH on the Yeast Coast... and stayed there for the last two fargin days.  My flag is in what they call a "spanking" blow at this moment.


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2020)

Morning everybody!!  House cleaning day.....yuk!!!!  Wish we could hire a maid but with my grow going Mrs Pute doesn't feel comfortable with a stranger running through the house.  Soooo....I guess the vacuum cleaner is mine.

Crap, covid is spiking here and the state is starting to lock things down again!  Wondering if things will ever return to normal.  Personally I don't think so at least for a long time.  We live in a different world my friends.  I will be thinking long and hard on changing things in my life to adjust to the new normal.  No matter what the future holds, I will persevere ......

Think I will get stoned.


----------



## giggy (Nov 5, 2020)

morning everybody.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 5, 2020)

Yeah, I'm stuck inside, too... what with all the dang wind.

And the vacuum cleaner won't start.

https://www.gifbin.com/bin/052014/1400087647_.webm


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> Crap, covid is spiking here and the state is starting to lock things down again!  Wondering if things will ever return to normal.  Personally I don't think so at least for a long time.  We live in a different world my friends.  I will be thinking long and hard on changing things in my life to adjust to the new normal.  No matter what the future holds, I will persevere ......
> 
> Think I will get stoned.


I refuse to live under the "new" normal. Other than making sure I wash my hands a bit more and not touching my eyes, nose, or mouth until I've washed 'em, I haven't changed a thing since this crap started. Still alive and well. Still not wearing a face diaper.
The Spanish flu took three years to run its course, then it just went away. I hope this one doesn't take as long, but it will eventually disappear, too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 5, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Me think some fuookery is a foot



ya think?



edit: not meant to be political..was looking at the numbers from a purely mathematical perspective.....




.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 5, 2020)

A shining beacon of democracy.

So..... how about that local sports team?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2020)

My Cowboys suck ass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 5, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> My Cowboys suck ass.


Dude, I've been a lions fan all my life..... tell me about it...

At least my Cubs finally won a World Series. It was a little surreal sitting next to the 70 year old saying he's waited all of his life for that.... me too.


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Don't know how to get out of this so I will just walk away......


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 5, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Pute think I'll join you with a joint...


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2020)

@Drift....come on over....we will be out the back.....


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 5, 2020)

Have a great evening OFC, it's pot smoking time!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)

Gonna do a smoke test on my new Banana Tropican tonight
I pray it knocks me out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)

I watched a Good Movie called Skins , check it if you get a chance

                    An inspirational tale about the relationship between two Sioux Indian brothers living on the Pine Ridge Indian reservation.








						Skins (2002) - IMDb
					

Skins: Directed by Chris Eyre. With Eric Schweig, Graham Greene, Gary Farmer, Noah Watts. An inspirational tale about the relationship between two Sioux Indian brothers living on the Pine Ridge Indian reservation.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>


Who is who?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great evening OFC, it's pot smoking time!


WOOHOOOO POT SMOKING TIME Count us all in Brother................................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> Who is who?


We will have to ask Hippie I was told he never forgets an azz LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh no you went there


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2020)

Night People  Off to fry my brains


----------



## burnie (Nov 6, 2020)

peace


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 6, 2020)

Good night burnie, good morning brother Boo. Good morning OFC, it's Fryday.


----------



## boo (Nov 6, 2020)

good morning brother rudie...


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> @Drift....come on over....we will be out the back.....


It'll have to wait until it's warm up  there or come on down here. We are still in the upper 70's to low 80's...


----------



## phantom (Nov 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning!  Full day of trimming waiting for me.  Somehow need to find the time for my walks....dog and then the usual at the lake.
> 
> Hopper is gonna be out of town and I will be manning scissors......you all be good!!!




Good morning folks. Sounds like my day tomorrow. We're having much warmer than usual temps here and not only am I loving it, but my dog's are too. Got out yesterday for a nice 2 mile walk with them and prolly this morning too. When it's been too long since a walk, my eldest male will bring me a shoe to remind me of my duties, lol. Tomorrow I'll have 8 more plants to trim. Got my leaves dine in the lawn.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning everybody!!  House cleaning day.....yuk!!!!  Wish we could hire a maid but with my grow going Mrs Pute doesn't feel comfortable with a stranger running through the house.  Soooo....I guess the vacuum cleaner is mine.
> 
> Crap, covid is spiking here and the state is starting to lock things down again!  Wondering if things will ever return to normal.  Personally I don't think so at least for a long time.  We live in a different world my friends.  I will be thinking long and hard on changing things in my life to adjust to the new normal.  No matter what the future holds, I will persevere ......
> 
> Think I will get stoned.



My wife fired my cute young blonde haired, blue eyed maid when we got married, saying she would rather do it herself.  She then got on her high horse demanding that I do half the housework, which is where I rebelled and so we resolved it by her hiring a couple middle aged housekeepers that she is comfortable with.  After 36 years she is so spoiled that she couldn't imagine life without them.

I just noticed they are having a wave of both swine and bird flu in China to go with the Covid and our regular flu season, plus Covid 19 has jumped to minks in Denmark.  Pestilence seems to be increasingly in our face.

On a bright note, I burped and sniffed this years gallon and a half of manicured outdoor C-99/NL buds currently jar curing.  Seems to be coming along nicely, which is good, because this year was a disaster trying to grow in our courtyard. 

I popped six and killed one right off by breaking its neck transferring if from the wet towel to the soil, and the our cat two.  I caged them and nursed one of the eaten plants back to health, giving me four that had by then outgrown my cage, so I gave two of them to a friend, and kept the other two under wire for as long as possible, and planted the cat some wheat grass to graze on.

When I finally had to remove the cage, Melissa started grazing on them again, so I transferred them to another friend and we finished them there in a fence, to keep his hounds from grazing on the leaves.  I think my cat and his pups actions speak volumes about animals salubrious diet choices given the opportunity. 

One plant ended up male and we harvested the remaining female in mostly cloudy state, with just a tinge of bud rot in spots, after our local rainy season started.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 6, 2020)

Ghost said:


> Good morning folks. Sounds like my day tomorrow. We're having much warmer than usual temps here and not only am I loving it, but my dog's are too. Got out yesterday for a nice 2 mile walk with them and prolly this morning too. When it's been too long since a walk, my eldest male will bring me a shoe to remind me of my duties, lol. Tomorrow I'll have 8 more plants to trim. Got my leaves dine in the lawn.


Those doggies are looking at you in adoration.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 6, 2020)

Good morning 

looking at some properties in a fishing village in southern Chile this morning , my great grandpa would be proud of me , he left Portugal early 1800’s to find a better life in America , that was a good thing he did , took a lot of courage...i can only imagine the pushback he got from his family and friends but grampa got on a boat in France and ended up in a town in America where Blackbeard lived.


----------



## giggy (Nov 6, 2020)

morning happy fry-day.


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2020)

Morning all.  Close to 80f here today!  Way to warm for November here.  Ski slopes are starting go open this weekend......wondering what they are gonna ski on with no snow!!!!

Thinking about washing my windows in the front of the house.  The sun shines in this time of year and they are in need of a bath.

@ GW....told your maid story to Mrs Pute and she clobbered me with the dust mop.......enough said!!!

@ big......what happened to OK?   I guess you are leaving the country after what happened on Nov 3rd!  I might join you.

@ giggy......you need a hair cut

Time to take the dog out


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 6, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> We will have to ask Hippie I was told he never forgets an azz LOL


The one on the left is Lincoln. I'd recognize that ******* anywhere.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 6, 2020)

Oklahoma only if they secede 

unbelievable  , in all my years there has never ever been a messed up situation like we have in our great country , the world is watching and wondering how this clown show will end

me? my great great grampa left Portugal lock stock and barrel early 1800’s because there was a revolution going on , War of Two Brothers , Liberals vs Conservative , but way different definitions than what we are witnessing today , and he was on the side that lost

how much courage did it take to pack up and leave his home country?
well , not much if there were people pointing weapons at him eh


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2020)

@ Big, I was giving some thought to moving to the western slope, somewhere near Delta but what good would that do......I can't leave my only child anyway.  After HS she went away to college and in the last 23 years since leaving home she finally lives only minutes away. I see here several times a week and it is nice.   I simply can't move away from her. 

I'm gonna keep on doing what I have been doing and hide from the gov't.  Nothing has really changed all that much for me.  The glass is either half full or half empty.....for me it is half fulll and nothing is gonna change my mind.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 6, 2020)

I thought we were supposed to leave politics out of here!!!


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2020)

That was over the line Roster and you know it.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 6, 2020)

Not everyone has the same politics so if we are to get along we need to keep this a politic free site. And now back to pot smoking.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 6, 2020)

Its been removed Drift. Yeah we need to keep that stuff on the down low. Its fine to post about being unhappy with things in our Country as long as we done mention ppls names or talk left or right.
Im pissed at the City right now for allowing my next door neighbors  backyard to look like Sanford and Sons.


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2020)

Sorry folks a slight disruption in our regularly scheduled programing.  Roster is sorry and doesn't want the mods to have any extra work so he WON'T do this again.  Cause we all get along here and he doesn't want Armageddon knocking on his door.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 6, 2020)

As Fred Sanford would say... Roster ya big dummy.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 6, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm going to smoke dope and play some blues.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2020)

edit was a funny dog pic


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2020)

I may have really snapped this time, wish me Luck
All I ever did was try and make people laugh................


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2020)

It wasn't one bit funny though......so tonight when you get yourself all doped/liquored up please remember NO POLITICS!!!


----------



## Conn (Nov 7, 2020)

have a great day.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 7, 2020)

Good morning OFC, morning brother Boo. It's Satyrday.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 7, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Local dinner theater is opening back up & we have tickets for noon today. It's a comedy & we could really use a good laugh right about now.

And the madness continues...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2020)

Sorry guys ive been busy lately. Trying to get ready for this fking long ass trip i gotta take.
I leaving Monday to do 5 Surveys,,from Dallas,,,Drive to Washington Indiana, Madison Indiana,Huntington Indiana, then too Madison Ohio and Ashtabula Ohio,,then back to Indianapolis Indiana on Thursday night,,leave my Truck,,fly back to Dallas Friday morning. 
Then Fly back to Indianapolis the following Tuesday to turn a store into a Burkes Outlet in New Castle Indiana. Ill be there about a month. Ill Fly home for Thanksgiving and Xmas. Should be done Jan 5th and drive the truck back home to Dallas. Im already tired and havent even left yet..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 7, 2020)

putembk said:


> @ GW....told your maid story to Mrs Pute and she clobbered me with the dust mop.......enough said!!!


Grayfox had a more subtle but equally effective technique for expressing her disdain based on the, "and you can't live without them" part (or live with them cut off.)



bigsur51 said:


> me? my great great grampa left Portugal lock stock and barrel early 1800’s because there was a revolution going on , War of Two Brothers , Liberals vs Conservative , but way different definitions than what we are witnessing today , and he was on the side that lost
> how much courage did it take to pack up and leave his home country?  well , not much if there were people pointing weapons at him eh



To his good fortune, it sounds like your gg grumps escaped to America with his life brother Big.  Looking back at my ancestry, I note mine got here ranging from first class to indentured servants, but they all came for a better life.  

I want to move for a better life as well, so seeking an alternative country would involve finding one that wasn't having troubled times of its own, in addition to a reasonable standard of living, good weather, and health care, while speaking a language I understand.  To my eternal shame and discredit, learning a new one at age 77 would be problematic, as would leaving all my friends and local contacts.  Probably easier in my remaining time to hunker down and be an example of the change I seek.  

If one scrolls Facebook they will note the things that are being said and shared on both party sides that are infantile, clearly untrue, and meant for harmful effect vis a vis resolution of any differences in perception.  

It has developed into a form of public masturbation, because no one really believes it, but it just feels good blasting it out there, ignoring how it obdurate the opposing sides determination, especially their view of the perpetrators integrity and intelligence.  

It is also clear that we have outside agitators stirring up and adding to the chaos and schism between the liberal and conservative elements of our society.  Do we really think foreign and domestic elements interfere with our elections, but not our public unrest?

I'm pleased we aren't burdened with the same issues on this site, because frankly I have friends in all corners of the debate, regardless of whether I agree with them or not, and some of their Facebook posts have caused my perception of their maturity and intelligence to suffer.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 7, 2020)

While we are on the subject of SCUBA diving, I saw this short vid and it reprises the method I used to catch baby octopuses for my two salt-water aquariums.  

You just swim along in shallow water, gently picking up clam shells.  About one in ten will have a little bitty octopus holding the empty clam shells together.  You didn't force the octopus to come out (minimum stress) -- just put the "package" in a zip-lock bag full of sea water.

I had one grow up in the tank having lasted 7 years.  When I finally got rid of the tanks, I put all the creatchy-poos in them back in the ocean.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 7, 2020)

I had two 50-gal aquariums -- we called them the "baby tank" and the "killer tank".

We learned to keep some things apart -- that you normally would never expect to be deadly enemies, such as juvenile triggerfish and juvenile sting ray... The triggerfish will attack the sting ray until it dies.

Never put a shovel-nosed lobster in with a fringed oyster.  He will open it immediately for dinner.


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2020)

@GW.......well said.  Moving on.  Happy Shatterday!!! Windy and  very warm start to the day.  Gonna be cloudy and I'm either gonna clean gutters or wash windows while checking in on college football.  Local teams as well as Clemson and ND play later.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 7, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> All I ever did was try and make people laugh................





keep up the good work!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2020)

All Good I hope...............
Just a bad case of Paw in Mouth Disease.




I did not know we were still stuck in the twlight zone.​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2020)

*Cannibal Joke Pineapple*
Three guys are stranded on an island populated with cannibals. The king of the cannibals tells them that there is a way to get out of the island if they accomplish a certain task.

So the king says to the three men, “Collect ten of any single type of fruit and bring them to me.”

The three men quickly get to work and starts looking for fruits. The first man that returns has 10 bananas and offers them to the king.

But the king tells him, “It’s not over yet. You are to insert all the fruits in your anus without showing any emotions. If you laugh or cry, we will eat you.”

The man hesitates but proceeds to insert the 10 bananas up his anus. 1….2….- But it’s too painful and he cries out of agony. The cannibals eat him instantly.

The second guy that returns has collected 10 cherries. The king also tells him to do the same thing and that the first guy that returned was eaten for crying. The second guy is happy because he is certain he can insert all the cherries in because of their small size. So he proceeds to insert the cherries with ease.

1…2…3…4…5…6…7…8…9..- But the second guy starts laughing and the cannibals also eat him.

In heaven, the first and second guy meet and discuss their unbelievable misfortune. Halfway through the conversation the first guy says to the second guy, “I was watching you from up here and I saw that you nearly completed the task but all of a sudden you laughed. Why?”

The which the second guy replies, “I saw the third guy bringing pineapples.”


----------



## Conn (Nov 7, 2020)

Old man Murphy and old man Sean were contemplating life when Murphy asked, “If you had to get one or the other would you rather get Parkinson’s or Alzheimer’s?

”Sure, I rather have Parkinson’s”, replied Sean

“’Tis better to spill a couple of ounces of Jameson whiskey than to forget where you keep the bottle!”


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2020)

I guess I musta missed something...post it again roster...


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 7, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I'm off to smoke dope.


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2020)

boo said:


> I guess I musta missed something...post it again roster...


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2020)

boo said:


> View attachment 265995


you shouldn't play with things like that Boo.....you are  likely to end up blowing you self up.....


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2020)

it wouldn't be the first time pute...livin on the edge...I took out an armadillo the other day with a quarter stick...blew a 30 # plate wayyy up in the air...


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2020)

Lot of mad people right now with all the sheit going on.  I have talked to several today and they are with your feelings.  This could develop into something this country hasn't seen in centuries. I am afraid for our very core.


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

have a great day


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

try to get out more. you guys are hiding not living. imo


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 8, 2020)

This oughtta` help ya` sleep :



peace


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

why would i want to sleep. ive only just got up


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## boo (Nov 8, 2020)

go to sleep burnie...mornin brother rudie...
pute, I agree with you, the storm is certainly brewing...


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 8, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 8, 2020)

Good morning 

flush or not flush?
Does it matter outdoors?

when a cannabis plant starts reaching the end of its lifecycle , the plant automatically starts weening itself off nutrients and only uptakes what is necessary , regardless of what it is fed

that is my theory

1/4 mile of death!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

I always flush twice





and you should see the new Bidet we got.....




The Bar down the street installed one like it,
the women never come out of the Ladies Room now at Dinner​


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 8, 2020)

So the cannibal chief gives the two captured explorers the choice of ungawa or death.  The first picked ungawa and he was raped to death by the male members of the tribe.  The second explorer picked death, at which time the chief announces, "Death by ungawa."


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> flush or not flush?
> Does it matter outdoors?
> ...



so you would expect the plant to turn yellow at the end of the lifecycle


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> flush or not flush?
> Does it matter outdoors?
> ...



I now do water only the last 2 weeks of growth, I use to use a flushing agent week before last than water only last week for my Coco plants.


----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)

morning everybody.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning everybody.


Morning ya Old Fart


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 8, 2020)

Conn said:


> try to get out more. you guys are hiding not living. imo



Nobody hiding in my neighborhood. Sorry about yours.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 8, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> flush or not flush?
> Does it matter outdoors?
> ...



Flushing is a joke. I did a lot of experimenting when I first started growing. Makes absolutely no difference in flavor or potency. YMMV.


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Nobody hiding in my neighborhood. Sorry about yours.


everyone hiding because of corona virus, no one wants to put the first responders under pressure or id be drowning some bait in a lough in Co. Cavan. or hackng round a golf course somewhere. all my nutes and soil are organic


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2020)

Morning Giggy  and the rest of the OFC.  My base nutes are chemical so I flush.  If I was outside or 
growing organic things would be different and I would react accordingly.

Football today.....that is if my local team has enough healthy players to field a team.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

I did the no flush experiment also, sometimes the weed was the same, burned clean almost white-gray ash.
Other times, the weed came out almost unsmokable, very black ash and chem/popping .
May have been a bad cure too


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2020)

I am outside all the time and so are the neighbors.  I talked to at least a half a dozen yesterday.....not one of us was wearing a face diaper.  The subject every time was.....the same every time.....we are not happy up and down the block here.

I walk every day and no mask.....If you are afraid of me .....wear your fricken mask!!


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

im not afraid of you thats entirely your choice but i have vunerable people in my bubble and i just cant take the chance. i could think of a few better thinks to than try and amuse myself sitting here bud. no offence intented.


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2020)

None taken bud, what amuses you may not amuse me......


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

Fk a mask. Im pretty sure me and the Wife had the shit back in December. I have worked thru the whole stupid ass shut down. Amazing how ppl in Wallmart or the morons protesting,burning,and looting dont seem to be worried about Covid. And what happen to the Flu that kills upwards of 70,000 ppl a year guess the Covid beat up on the Influenza and it went away.


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Fk a mask. Im pretty sure me and the Wife had the shit back in December. I have worked thru the whole stupid ass shut down. Amazing how ppl in Wallmart or the morons protesting,burning,and looting dont seem to be worried about Covid. And what happen to the Flu that kills upwards of 70,000 ppl a year guess the Covid beat up on the Influenza and it went away.


its already been proven that it can be caught twice, mink farmers in denmark have to cull everything because the virus has mutated to minks ang then back to humans. my sister had it, no big deal but its not about me, luckily enough im healthy and able to go to work, i just dont want to be responsible for putting a relative in hospital. im not tree hugging liberalist either, put i try to be open minded and make responsible decisions.
Stay Safe.


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

anyone ever used one of these???


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2020)

Well I am a tree hugging conservative!   Before China gave us this gift (on purpose imo) I went out to dinner 3 times a week. Now, I go out to dinner 3 times a week!   This will go away sand in the mean time I will continue to be diligent but not let it control my life.   Everybody has their on set of fears and desires....do what is best for you...just don't think others should live by the rules you set for yourself....


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

So,,one question. The Influenza kills thousands of young children an elderly every year. Where were the mask before and why now. Even that little idiot scientist said we didnt need them at the beginning. Where was that asshat in 2009 when the swine flu was killing 100s of thousands of ppl world wide?
I would think a virus that kills Infants and Children would be even more important to wear mask,,but nobody was ever told to wear a mask or social distance before. Thats what Pute is talking about. Why all of a sudden is it so important to wear a mask made to stop particles no smaller then 0.04,,when the virus is at 0.01?
And im not saying you shouldn't be careful around the elderly,, but shouldn't ppl have been doing that with the Influenza too? You have to be careful are you wont have a immune system that will fight off anything because your not giving your system a chance to build antibodies against such things. Hurd immunity is a real thing and real important.


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> So,,one question. The Influenza kills thousands of young children an elderly every year. Where were the mask before and why now. Even that little idiot scientist said we didnt need them at the beginning. Where was that asshat in 2009 when the swine flu was killing 100s of thousands of ppl world wide?
> I would think a virus that kills Infants and Children would be even more important to wear mask,,but nobody was ever told to wear a mask or social distance before. Thats what Pute is talking about. Why all of a sudden is it so important to wear a mask made to stop particles no smaller then 0.04,,when the virus is at 0.01?
> And im not saying you shouldn't be careful around the elderly,, but shouldn't ppl have been doing that with the Influenza too?


all your theories are correct but this particular corona virus (there are seven or eight of the wee bruts) is highly contagious and effects people with under lying health problems, not its ok if you know youve got an underlying health and youre screwed if you dont. the reasons for all all the lockdown (which i fooking hate) is to not overwhelm the emergency services. its now illegal to walk into a shop without a face covering in N.ireland, unless you cant because of health reasons.


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

and yes ive heard every the chinese conspiracy theories


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

Yes but there are also several strains of the Influenza and the shots are normally only 40 to 50 percent effective. Most viruses effectually pretty much go away with hurd immunity and i dont think the covid is any different.
 More ppl die every year from cancer and heart attacks then the covid.
Anyway,,to each his own.
Chinese Conspiracy theories? 
Covid,,Swine Flu,H1N1 all came from china that is no conspiracy.


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

my brother was diagnosed with cancer back in April, i take hisa two young lads training every week , so wearing a mask is a small price to pay to spend time with family. dont feel sorry for me im sure if you look around you you,ll find some poor bastardo less well ofg than yourself.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

Of course you wear a mask in a hospital room if necessary to see your family member. Who wouldn't.
Doctors and Nurse's wear mask to keep from getting droplets into open wounds of their patients.


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

hes at home, you can only bubble up with one other household, i have to wear a mask to protect me from everybody else. now do you think that process would be easier if everybody else was wearing a mask or not.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

That mask isn't protecting you from shit,,but if it makes you feel safe,,that's awesome.


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

there is no point debating this , good luck bud. 








						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

Of course the recommend them,,thats what they do. Doesnt change the facts. And good luck to you bud.


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2020)

Conn, take a break and put your fricken mask on!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

This is from the WHO.









						Masks, gloves don't stop coronavirus spread: experts
					

Wearing masks and gloves as a precaution against coronavirus is ineffective, unnecessary for the vast majority of people, and may even spread infections faster, experts said Tuesday.




					medicalxpress.com


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2020)

I said take a break.....next time it will be a week!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

Conn leave the politics out of it.


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

sorry im irish,


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

So was my Mom,,that has nothing to do with it.
Anyway,,to each his own. You wear a mask if it makes you feel better bro,,but please dont blame this shit on anybody but China.


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

im not political i dont give a fiddlers whos running the land of the free, you guys looked for a way out and jumped on it, thats fine. im just stoned da fook. trying to get people talking about weed but it got a little side tracked , tangent and what not.


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

quick question, now please dont crack up. technically the POTUS is still the POTUS until further notice,i think its the 20th of january. why did the forum censor his name ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

They censored both of thier names. Try typing the other guys name.
Politics can destroy a site very quickly,, thats why we try and keep left or right out of the conversation.
And Pute wasn't looking for a way out. He was Looking to stop something thats not going anywhere but bad.


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2020)

Good bye....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

Its like training wheels. If you know how to ride you dont need them on your bike anymore to keep from crashing.
If you wash your hands, stay away from ppl if your sick, cough in your shirt or arm if your out and about you should be fine. But no matter how good you are at either one,,shit happens sometimes and we crash anyway,,thats life,,,BUD.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

*POOF








*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

I have a long tongue and cant wear a mask.


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2020)

Who was that masked man?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

putembk said:


> Who was that masked man?


LOL
I see what you did, so I have a doctors note to go with my tongue LOL
And i wanna give Hippie a reach around.

Sorry Roster i couldn't help myself.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

putembk said:


> Who was that masked man?


Im guessing he was Irish. He is from Belfast. Guess he keeps up with American politics and Dr.Fauchi.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 8, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Food shopping is done. Grocery was a mad house. Teach us to get up late.

Looks like a week of winds & rain. Tropical depression on it way thru south Fla. as I type,30++ mph winds expected...


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 8, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, time for some weed and football.


----------



## boo (Nov 8, 2020)

g'nite rudie, catch you laterz...


----------



## burnie (Nov 9, 2020)

Night all . Was a beautiful November day today !! And I messed my breathing up setting around a fire for a few hours . One day I`ll learn.....maybe !
peace


----------



## boo (Nov 9, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 9, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, Good night burnie. Good morning OFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 9, 2020)

And a merry Moanday to yas all!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 9, 2020)

Good morning 
happy thanksgiving and merry Christmas 

just thought I’d get that out of the way , 2021 can’t get here fast enough

im hearing rumors of mandatory mask mandates and stay at home for turkey day..that don’t set to well with me.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 9, 2020)

Morning, y'all...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2020)

Top of the Day   Cheers


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 9, 2020)

putembk said:


> Who was that masked man?


I don't know, but I'll bet he left a shadow.......


----------



## giggy (Nov 9, 2020)

morning everybody


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2020)

New week, new day and new things to do.  Girls are gonna be hungry, taking fresh cuts and flipping 3 into flower.

Snow is coming later....mountains are already getting it!  Would like to get a walk in but if the wind comes up that probably won't happen.

My fricken football team laid a giant turd again yesterday ...... Been that way for years now!  Wonder how much longer the team owners will put up with John Elway's ability to put a losing football team on the field!!  He might have been a great QB but he has shown he can't evaluate talent 

Oops, dog wants out.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 9, 2020)

Enjoy the evening OFC, time to play a little guitar and smoke a lot of pot.


----------



## boo (Nov 9, 2020)

enjoy the evening brother rudie...


----------



## boo (Nov 10, 2020)

mornin brother rudie...


----------



## burnie (Nov 10, 2020)

Night boo and Rudie !
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 10, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo. Good night burnie. Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday...


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 10, 2020)

Good morning 

snow and hot coffee day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 10, 2020)

Gooode mawning ya'll!  Also known as double dab Tuesday and leave us not forget two gram tea time.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 10, 2020)

Morning, y'all...


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2020)

Welcome to another day in paradise!  Sun is shining and I get to spend another day above ground.  Ya ya I know.....just trying to be positive.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

Oh Yes Just peachy and manure



​


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 10, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I'm off to Two Toke my night away.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night OFC, I'm off to Two Toke my night away.


Night Dude , What time is it where you lay your hat?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

I have to admit, since I am older I perfer looking at full curve women
Not BBW, but filled out curvy ones. Nothing better than a woman with a little girth.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 10, 2020)

I think I got my first taste of going senile tonight. Worked outside, sucking up the last of the leaves. Got dirt and crap on me, so a shower was in order. Walked into the shower with a bird on my head which quickly exited, stuck my head under the shower head, and my vision immediately went weird. Thought for a second that I was stroking out, and a nano-second later, I realized I'd left my glasses on! I laughed like a nut case. If this is what going senile is like, it ain't gonna be so bad.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I think I got my first taste of going senile tonight. Worked outside, sucking up the last of the leaves. Got dirt and crap on me, so a shower was in order. Walked into the shower with a bird on my head which quickly exited, stuck my head under the shower head, and my vision immediately went weird. Thought for a second that I was stroking out, and a nano-second later, I realized I'd left my glasses on! I laughed like a nut case. If this is what going senile is like, it ain't gonna be so bad.


A bird on my head?


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 10, 2020)

Yeah, outta all my birdie buddies, I've got two that love to land on my head.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2020)

Hippie has some bad ass birds. Very cool. Pretty birds. Matter fact when they are on his head it is an improvement x10.
Bigsur those are some beautiful classy women.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 11, 2020)

Good morning OFC, morning brother Boo. It's Weedsday.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 11, 2020)

Morning, y'all. Wishing a Happy Veterans Day to all that served!


----------



## giggy (Nov 11, 2020)

morning old farts. from one vet to another, thank you for your service brothers and sisters.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 11, 2020)

Salute to all vets

i was drafted and joined for a total of 7 years...last assignment before I retired was 138th  TAC Fighter Group USAFANG Tulsa Civil Engineer Squadron


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2020)

Morning.....

Dropped out of college for what I thought would be a semester.....college notified the draft board.....I got a letter from Uncle Sam .......spent two years playing Army ....... and got out as quick as I could.  I played the game but didn't care for military life.  Don't tell me to get a haircut!!!

Respect go all who served and did their duty.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 11, 2020)

Good morning folks. Somebody close to NM, kindly go over and turn the crank on Grammy's generator so she'll come play with us.

I waz gonna load the Old Hen & Pullet up and head for breakfast at Bob Evan's, but they're giving a free breakfast to all vets. Good for them, and good for the vets, but the place is gonna be WAY too crowded for me. Switching to plan B. When it comes to chow, my crew is very adaptable. If it's too slow to get away from 'em, they'll eat it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning folks. Somebody close to NM, kindly go over and turn the crank on Grammy's generator so she'll come play with us.
> 
> I waz gonna load the Old Hen & Pullet up and head for breakfast at Bob Evan's, but they're giving a free breakfast to all vets. Good for them, and good for the vets, but the place is gonna be WAY too crowded for me. Switching to plan B. When it comes to chow, my crew is very adaptable. If it's too slow to get away from 'em, they'll eat it.


Yep My girlfriend has been MIA, 
Where has tractor gal been Hippie?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Yeah, outta all my birdie buddies, I've got two that love to land on my head.


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2020)

Off to the dentist....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

putembk said:


> Off to the dentist....


Good Luck


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

Did anyone get today's body count?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

Hey You Guys
Roster my good friend said to stop by and say hello


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 11, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's pot smoking time.


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2020)

@Roster,  nope I haven't had a cavity since they started putting fluoride in the water.  I am lucky when it comes to my teeth, still have all of them.  Now my memory is a different matter.  Lost my keys in the parking lot there.  Went into a full panic.....some how they fell under the drivers seat.

Back home and I'm following rudie ....time to get wasted.


----------



## Steve1 (Nov 11, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Now thats cold.


78 degrees  and sunny here


----------



## burnie (Nov 12, 2020)

Night gang , and goodnight to a cold rainy and gloomy day ! 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 12, 2020)

G'nite burnie, morning brother Boo. Good morning OFC. It's another Thirstday .


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 12, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> TOG-- Regarding prostate cancer:  MySonTheDoctor informed me that most men who have it die _with_ it rather than _from_ it.



Yeah, my doctor the doctor told me all us man childs will get it if we live long enough, but most of us will die of something else before it kills us.  On the other hand some strains are not slow acting and it killed a favorite uncle in his sixties.  His brother, my next to the least favorite uncle  also had it, but died in his 90's of other causes.



putembk said:


> Welcome to another day in paradise!  Sun is shining and I get to spend another day above ground.  Ya ya I know.....just trying to be positive.



Esteem of others on a sunny day!  Next self actualization and enlightenment!! Ommm maaah pod maaa hummmmm!!!



RosterTheCog said:


> I have to admit, since I am older I perfer looking at full curve women
> Not BBW, but filled out curvy ones. Nothing better than a woman with a little girth.



I looked for a tastefully clothed photo of a full figured woman to share, but alas I've already shared them all.  I did attach a bare ass naked picture of a nice ass below that I'm hoping is above censure.  



Drifting13 said:


> Morning, y'all. Wishing a Happy Veterans Day to all that served!


  Semper fi, same to you brother!  We have what we have built on the personal sacrifices of those before, and those protecting us now where the rubber meets the road.

That is who we should kneel to, with our hand over our hearts when the Star Spangled Banner is played at sporting events.

 OOHrah!!!!!!


----------



## giggy (Nov 12, 2020)

morning you cranky old farts. wait a minute, i was looking in the mirror.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 12, 2020)

Morning, y'all. Front has blown thru. No major damage. But a whole lot of clean up to be done, before we can put everything back where it belongs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)

GM  Glad to hear all survived the weathering and storms


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 12, 2020)

Good morning and I swear the entire world has gone nuts.

enjoy some coffee , relax by the fireplace


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2020)

Morning.  Glad you got through another one Drift.  

Working in the grow today.  Fighting for humidity!  Been getting down in the single digits here.  I have 3 humidifiers running in the house.  30% upstairs and 40% down in the grow.  I put about 3 gallons of water in the house daily and still dry in here.

Neighbor wants to shoot pool and Mrs Pute wants to walk.....there is only one of me!!  Oh, then there is the dog....

Thinking I better suck down lots of coffee and get full of caffeine to get through the day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 12, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Yep My girlfriend has been MIA,
> Where has tractor gal been Hippie?


Ain't got a clue. She hasn't posted in a long time. Maybe she's got a life?


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 12, 2020)

I just checked. She hasn't posted since September 4th. Hope she's doing alright. You damned dogs keep chasing all the gals off!


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2020)

She sure had nice legs......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)

Walk then to food store, Purina running low


----------



## Steve1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Work, same as every other day


----------



## BudSniffer (Nov 12, 2020)

Hey ya'll...beautiful day and 73F, rain knocked a bunch of leaves off, but there are still a lot on some trees...Pecans and Sweet Gum are about stripped. Took my trash to the dump, did a few small things outside, checked and watered my 10 new babies. Don't know what we are having for dinner, probably left over roast, wish we had something to grill, it's too nice outside.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 12, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's time to eat a cookie and smoke some weed.


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2020)

Afternoon....walk done, pool shot and girls are fed.  Somewhere found the time to cut down, and hang a a Lemon Betty!  Going out to dinner to finish the day off.

Rudie, did you run out of ice cream?  

Ahhh......first buzz of the day just kicked in!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> Afternoon....walk done, pool shot and girls are fed.  Somewhere found the time to cut down, and hang a a Lemon Betty!  Going out to dinner to finish the day off.
> 
> Rudie, did you run out of ice cream?
> 
> Ahhh......first buzz of the day just kicked in!


Sometimes I mean man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)

Operator error


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)

Good Night ye old sea dogs


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2020)

Ah Rickey Nelson.  Died in a plane crash snoring coke.  No garden party if you ask me....more like My Bucket Has a Hole In it.  Remember it well....Ozzie, Harriet, Dave and Ricky.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 13, 2020)

Good morning OFC, morning brother Boo. Pute, I retired my ice cream spoon bro. As much as I love it I had to give up my evening sweets. As long as I still got my guitar and some weed I'm good though. Enjoy your Fryday everybody.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2020)

Morning Gang. My tired old ass is done with my Surveys. I put almost 2 thousand miles on the company truck. Now im setting in an airport in Indianapolis, waiting for my flight to Dallas. My flight leaves at 8am ,,I gets to go home untill Tuesday.Yay Then i fly my ass back to Indianapolis  get in my truck and drive to New Castle Indiana where i will be turning a Gordmons into a Burkes Outlet. Ill be there untill Jan 5th. I get to fly home for Thanksgiving and Xmas.
Sorry i havent been around much. I miss you old mean farts


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 13, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning you cranky old farts. wait a minute, i was looking in the mirror.



I saw a statistic that said when we look in the mirror at our age, we actually look five times worse than how we see ourselves.  In looking at a more youthful picture of myself, I'm drawn to believe that it is a matter of changing taste........

Too much sitting at a computer yesterday and my lower back it explaining it to me as we speak, so off for some yoga stretches, followed by a long puppy walk in the rain with my pal Miss Layla!


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 13, 2020)

Morning, y'all...


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2020)

Morning.  Travel safe hopper. 

@GW.....no way do I actually look five years older than I see myself in a mirror.....I would be dead!!!

Coffee is my fountain of youth!!!


----------



## giggy (Nov 13, 2020)

morning everybody happy fry-day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 13, 2020)

Herself does quilting as well as painting.  She is constructing a silhouette of a pretty lady using _only circles_.

Ya gotta kinda squint at it if you are too close:


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>


OMG, you're right! Today is torch a Mason day!


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 13, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's pot smoking time!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)

Now nobody get mad That was some funny shlt right there


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)

the persistence of the long beaked Mosquito is almost as bad as it's bite


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## smokedareefer (Nov 13, 2020)

am i in the right room?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2020)

Yeah,,Roster is drunk again. Burning up the server.


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2020)

Roster, when you wake up you should seriously consider getting help!!!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 13, 2020)

putembk said:


> Roster, when you wake up you should seriously consider getting help!!!!!



what about me?


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2020)

You are beyond help Big.  Go to bed so you don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Satyrday.


----------



## burnie (Nov 14, 2020)

Mornin` Rudie......Night Rudie.....and everybody else ! 
peace


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> @GW.....no way do I actually look five years older than I see myself in a mirror.....I would be dead!!!
> Coffee is my fountain of youth!!!



Ummm, that was actually five times worse, rather than five years worse.  Scarry, no?

Unfortunately memory suffers as well, so I had to actually look at a younger picture to appreciate the differences................


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 14, 2020)

Yur all a bunch of old ugly bastards. Glad Im the handsome one.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 14, 2020)

Morning, y'all.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 14, 2020)

Beauty is only skin deep but ugliness is through and through.

ahhhh , moar coffee


----------



## stain (Nov 14, 2020)

Lets see...what has happened since my last post.

Chainsaw work non stop, with weeks of work to go....

Took a day off to go fishing. On the way to the fishing hole. I was taken out by a feral pig. Crusing along on a 4 wheeler. A feral bore hog decided to cut me off. Hit the fat fooker broadside.  This tossed me up and back down on the left side peg. Hitting my a$$ on the left cheek. A knot the size of a tennis ball grew from the spot. The next 3 days were a living he ll. Couldn't sit down on any hard chair. Taking a dump.… just say that pulling teeth would have been a better situation.

Healing up now.  

The pig squealed and ran off into the woods.

Going fishing again today. Will be driving the 4x4 and if I see him I will take him out where ever he goes.

Have a good one...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2020)

Well I'll be a firefight


----------



## giggy (Nov 14, 2020)

morning everybody, cold front coming in. looking forward to it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 14, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 266219
> 
> View attachment 266220
> 
> View attachment 266221


Gawd, I love redheads.

A redheaded woman can make the preacher lay his Bible down.

All a man needs in this world to be happy is to have a bottle of whiskey and and redheaded woman to pour it for him.

Fire in the hole!

"You haven't lived until you've had your tires rotated by a redhead." <-- Bruce Springsteen

I love redheads.  It's not the color... it's the crazy.


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2020)

Good to see you post stain.  Lesson learned.....don't play bumper cars with a wild pig!!!


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 14, 2020)

Stain, glad your ok other than bumps & bruises!
Down here in the swamps you can take a wild pig ANY time, outside of city limits. And I live in unincorporated county. I may not be able to own a gun any more, but I sure do have a bow with some nice broadheads...


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 14, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm watching golf and smoking weed.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 14, 2020)

Golf and weed. Nice! Maybe one day.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> Stain, glad your ok other than bumps & bruises!
> Down here in the swamps you can take a wild pig ANY time, outside of city limits. And I live in unincorporated county. I may not be able to own a gun any more, but I sure do have a bow with some nice broadheads...


In Texas you can have a weapon in your home if its been 5yrs since you discharged a sentence, probation, or parole. But thats State law not federal law. The stupid thing is i still cant buy one legally without a pardon. My Wife can buy them though.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 15, 2020)

stain said:


> Took a day off to go fishing. On the way to the fishing hole. I was taken out by a feral pig. Crusing along on a 4 wheeler. A feral bore hog decided to cut me off. Hit the fat fooker broadside.  This tossed me up and back down on the left side peg. Hitting my a$$ on the left cheek. A knot the size of a tennis ball grew from the spot. The next 3 days were a living he ll. Couldn't sit down on any hard chair. Taking a dump.… just say that pulling teeth would have been a better situation.



Damn brother!  I just hate shit like that, especially the taking a dump standing up part.  I blame it on the hawg and glad you're healing.

I stood on the scales this morning and immediately understood why my lower back has gotten more snively of late and my pants have gotten tight.  I blame that on no longer working out at the gym four days a week during lock down and my fork hand.  Time to diet, or maybe just lock my teeth in a safe with a time lock.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 15, 2020)

Sunday Sunday Sunday!

Monster jam World Finals!

Be there!


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 15, 2020)

Morning, y'all.


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 15, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> Stain, glad your ok other than bumps & bruises!
> Down here in the swamps you can take a wild pig ANY time, outside of city limits. And I live in unincorporated county. I may not be able to own a gun any more, but I sure do have a bow with some nice broadheads...


I got my last hawg with my crossbow.  Red dot sight.  44 yards skull shot.  He did the "Dead Piggy Breakdown" right on the spot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 15, 2020)

Haven't seen a wild hog around the ranch, but the next town three miles away has a small problem with 'em.  Any place with a dumpster is home to them. DNR says they ain't the original wild ones, but domestic hogs that have gotten loose and within a few generations, reverted back. Crazy how they can do that.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 15, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> I got my last hawg with my crossbow.  Red dot sight.  44 yards skull shot.  He did the "Dead Piggy Breakdown" right on the spot.



I still have a scoped 175lb Barnett Commando crossbow and 4 bladed broadhead bolts, but have never hunted with it.  It has a profile aluminum stock that breaks in the middle to cock it and has a tempered steel bow.  The cocking part is a nice feature, but at 175lb I can still cock it by hand, with my feet on the inside of the bow.



Hippie420 said:


> Haven't seen a wild hog around the ranch, but the next town three miles away has a small problem with 'em.  Any place with a dumpster is home to them. DNR says they ain't the original wild ones, but domestic hogs that have gotten loose and within a few generations, reverted back. Crazy how they can do that.


We didn't have wild hogs where I grew up, but mah pappy used to dispatch our hogs with a single 22 long rifle round between the eyes.  They never even squealed. 

I've seen pictures of feral hogs, and they get a whole lot bigger than wild hogs and peccaries.  It is amazing how they also revert back to growing tusks in a few generations.

We had a young half grown Hampshire pig escape one time and never heard of it again, but are pretty sure we know which neighbor harvested it, based on the direction the tracks headed.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 15, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I still have a scoped 175lb Barnett Commando crossbow and 4 bladed broadhead bolts, but have never hunted with it.  It has a profile aluminum stock that breaks in the middle to cock it and has a tempered steel bow.  The cocking part is a nice feature, but at 175lb I can still cock it by hand, with my feet on the inside of the bow.
> 
> 
> We didn't have wild hogs where I grew up, but mah pappy used to dispatch our hogs with a single 22 long rifle round between the eyes.  They never even squealed.
> ...


Here's a pic of Fuzzy giving my crossbow a sniff-spection.  The strap is a buzzer hide I tanned.  Sucker made TWO straps.






I've got a special card that allows me to use a crossbow in bow season for deer and whatnot since my shoulder is entirely metal and plastic with living tissue covering (jeez:  I'm a cyborg!)

I use the folding Scorpion points.  Never lost a wounded animobile.

I love how scary-accurate the dang thing is.  This is at 40 yards -- six shots you could cover with a quarter:


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2020)

Afternoon Old Farts.  I just spent the whole morning in the grow.  Don't ask.  General maintenance and giving tea and nutes.  Still need to up-pot but there is days ahead that will allow time tor that.  

Going over to my Daughter and SIL to watch the Bronco/Raiders game and dinner.  Hopefully I can get them to switch it over to the masters from time to time. They have both abstained from drinking and smoking....no fun......I will take my vape pen and make several bathroom trips......They actually had to quit.  This working from home sheit had them both hitting the bottle way to early in the day.....not good.  I have never been a day drinker or smoker for that matter except on weekends and usually watching a game socially.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 15, 2020)

Somebody needs to teach that bartender how to wash their hands!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2020)

I don't smoke nor carry Penneys. I think im safe.
I wish they would do away with penneys,nickels, and dimes. Fk this crap of a dollar 99.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 15, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's time for reefer and football.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2020)

*Why Does my Anus Itch at Night? 
If you want to know why your anus itches at night you should know that some of the causes include suffering hemorrhoids, having worms, not conduction correct hygiene or due to the food you eat.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2020)

The solution


----------



## Patwi (Nov 15, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I don't smoke nor carry Penneys. I think im safe.
> I wish they would do away with penneys,nickels, and dimes. Fk this crap of a dollar 99.




Quantitative Easing is a tool and equals devaluing a nation's currency . .. 

Things coming down the pipe include mind molding and your personal tractability which is already in processes but will become Law just like China has. 

Big, the SCOTUS will be the last word around Jan. 5th to tenth .. and then some truly unhappy peeps are gonna be heard.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

Patwi i have no idea what you just said but i hate pennys either way. Now i like quarters. Ill trade ya all my pennys for your quarters.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 16, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Here's a pic of Fuzzy giving my crossbow a sniff-spection.  The strap is a buzzer hide I tanned.  Sucker made TWO straps.  I've got a special card that allows me to use a crossbow in bow season for deer and whatnot since my shoulder is entirely metal and plastic with living tissue covering (jeez:  I'm a cyborg!) I use the folding Scorpion points.  Never lost a wounded animobile.  I love how scary-accurate the dang thing is.  This is at 40 yards -- six shots you could cover with a quarter:



We made hat bands out of the rattler we killed and ate to see how they tasted, but we sold the rest of them live to the El Paso zoo for venom milking. 

I am certainly more accurate with the scoped Barnett that I ever was my 50# Bear recurve.  Better distance and flatter trajectory too with the added 125# pull.

I Googled Scorpion arrow points and didn't get a hit.  Do you have a picture?



WeedHopper said:


> I don't smoke nor carry Penneys. I think im safe.  I wish they would do away with penneys,nickels, and dimes. Fk this crap of a dollar 99.



I agree and dump all my coins in a can daily, then the can into a canvas coin bag, and every few years drop them off at the bank.



RosterTheCog said:


> *Why Does my Anus Itch at Night?  If you want to know why your anus itches at night you should know that some of the causes include suffering hemorrhoids, having worms, not conduction correct hygiene or due to the food you eat. *



I learned the secret to addressing anal pruritus in North Africa from our Muslim brothers, who introduced me to the bidet hose attached to the toilet.  It is the low ph and digestive enzymes on bare skin that cause the itching and washing them off, instead of just wiping them off, solves the problem.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

Have you seen Rosters picture,,his ass is the least of his problems.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 16, 2020)

patwi said:


> Quantitative Easing is a tool and equals devaluing a nation's currency . ..
> 
> Things coming down the pipe include mind molding and your personal tractability which is already in processes but will become Law just like China has.
> 
> Big, the SCOTUS will be the last word around Jan. 5th to tenth .. and then some truly unhappy peeps are gonna be heard.



hola mi Amigo!..QE is what keeps the myth of fractal reserve lending healthy....otherwise know as the Hidden Tax , or simply put , inflation

cannabis is my protection from what’s coming down the pike , or as I believe , mk ultra mind control has been around for awhile now

China is the pure embodiment of an evil communist society gone wrong and is a look into the future of the world unless there are some changes....

if that is to political , Mods feel free to edit.

Great golf at the Masters this season and we get to do it again next spring!

moar coffee!
moar weed!


----------



## smokedareefer (Nov 16, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 266217


Must be an Englishman,  it's a longfellow.


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2020)

I don't know if it is just me but you fockers are a sick bunch.....glad to be here and know all of you!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)

putembk said:


> I don't know if it is just me but you fockers are a sick bunch.....glad to be here and know all of you!!!


Right back at ya....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 16, 2020)

morning you sick fluckers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

Morning Giggy


----------



## yarddog (Nov 16, 2020)

hello peeps.   been moving, whew what a mess.    got 2 cords of wood cut, split an stacked,    still some more to go.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 16, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We made hat bands out of the rattler we killed and ate to see how they tasted, but we sold the rest of them live to the El Paso zoo for venom milking.
> 
> I am certainly more accurate with the scoped Barnett that I ever was my 50# Bear recurve.  Better distance and flatter trajectory too with the added 125# pull.
> 
> I Googled Scorpion arrow points and didn't get a hit.  Do you have a picture?



It's a sorta triple reversed switchblade -- held in place by a little rubber band.  I've been searching for a pic of one...

What I like about it is that the point does NOT go all the way through the hide -- sorta just peeps through it -- until the razors unfold, which causes a HUGE entry hole.  This increases bleed-out and pass-through immensely.

WAIT  WAIT

I found a pic:







IIRC, **IF** you can ever find them, they go for about $45 for a 3-pack


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 16, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's pot smoking time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> It's a sorta triple reversed switchblade -- held in place by a little rubber band.  I've been searching for a pic of one...
> 
> What I like about it is that the point does NOT go all the way through the hide -- sorta just peeps through it -- until the razors unfold, which causes a HUGE entry hole.  This increases bleed-out and pass-through immensely.
> 
> ...


Walt Look I found some from China  Large discount








						US $2.5 |1pc 100 grain 95 grain Archery Arrowhead Broadhead Arrow Head Shooting Tips Points 9 Type|Darts|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2020)

Good night sleep well.

Hold the one you love close....


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 17, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 17, 2020)

putembk said:


> I don't know if it is just me but you fockers are a sick bunch.....glad to be here and know all of you!!!



You do have to admire that in a brother and sister.



Unca Walt said:


> It's a sorta triple reversed switchblade -- held in place by a little rubber band.  I've been searching for a pic of one...
> 
> What I like about it is that the point does NOT go all the way through the hide -- sorta just peeps through it -- until the razors unfold, which causes a HUGE entry hole.  This increases bleed-out and pass-through immensely.
> 
> ...


Thanks, a peeecture really is worth a thousand words.  Nice design that looks like it would be effective with the rapid blood loss part..........

I learned to flake obsidian points in deference to the Native American part of my mongrel ancestry and planned to make an ash bow, but never got around to it.  I can only imagine the reaction I would get if I handed one of my hunter gatherer ancestors a 175lb pull crossbow with telescopic sights and the above tip on a bolt...............

Would it bring on fat times, or war and an arms race over territory?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 17, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Have you seen Rosters picture,,his ass is the least of his problems.



I would have the same expression on my face while using a toothbrush vis a vis a bidet hose.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 17, 2020)

Morning, y'all! Oatmeal & yogurt are on the table. BBLater...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 17, 2020)

smokedareefer said:


> Must be an Englishman,  it's a longfellow.



Of course there is also the English surname Short.

*"*_*Short *is a surname of English origin. Notable people with this surname include: Alan Short (1920–2004), California legislator. Arthur Short (cricketer) (born 1947), South "_


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 17, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


  Done passed that!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2020)

Getting ready to fly out to Indiana. Gotta head to airport about 10am. Hope all you crazy old bastards behave yourselves.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Getting ready to fly out to Indiana. Gotta head to airport about 10am. Hope all you crazy old bastards behave yourselves.


Good Luck
I hear the airports are starting to rent these


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2020)

Morning all....stiff back today.  Need to work out the kinks!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2020)

yeah man , I woke up stiff but I felt a lot better after I took a leak...kinky , yeah baby


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2020)

^^^^Annie Smokely?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2020)

^^^^^^^Guns and Dope Party......shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh, joy! As of 00:01 Wednesday, my state is back on lockdown.

Where is Lee Harvey Oswald, now that I really need him?


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 17, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's time to Two Toke the night away.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Oh, joy! As of 00:01 Wednesday, my state is back on lockdown.
> 
> Where is Lee Harvey Oswald, now that I really need him?


He is the guy who jumped from a perfectly good aircraft while over the Washington outback, right?


----------



## boo (Nov 17, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night OFC, it's time to Two Toke the night away.


g'nite brother rudie...enjoy the 2 tokes...


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 18, 2020)

Good morning OFC, good morning brother Boo. It's Weedsday.


----------



## burnie (Nov 18, 2020)

Burnie`s last stand ! Night Rudie , boo .
peace


----------



## Carty (Nov 18, 2020)

Night sweetie.... muwahahahaha..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 18, 2020)

Gooode morning ya'll! Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort!   Ahwooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 18, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Walt Look I found some from China  Large discount
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ros -- Note that they are two-bladed.  Scorpions have three, thereby making the same kind of hole no matter what angle they enter.  

The Chin knock-offs are essentially broadheads.  You don't get what you don't pay for.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2020)

No knockoffs allowed!
we want the real deal!


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2020)

Morning!  More scissors today....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> No knockoffs allowed!
> we want the real deal!
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when I use to do handyman work for the local town women who could not do things themselves (husbands could never do anything either) So they called me.
And YES they did answer the door in their bras and underwear, I could tell you stories, but I won't.
Don't want Hopper getting all horny and humping Putes Leg.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 18, 2020)

Morning, y'all. Taking Miss. Sara for a bath this morning. Time to get busy...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> No knockoffs allowed!
> we want the real deal!
> 
> 
> ...


That second one is cute, but her feet remind me of an old girlfriend. She had Flintstone feet, or Bedrock beauties.

Good morning, Old Farts. Just another day in paradise, livin' the dream. All the fun stuff is now shut down, and I received one of those amber alerts on my cell phone, informing me that my governor has once again overstepped her bounds. Nothing to do but defy every one of them. It's just the hippie in me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> That second one is cute, but her feet remind me of an old girlfriend. She had Flintstone feet, or Bedrock beauties.
> 
> Good morning, Old Farts. Just another day in paradise, livin' the dream. All the fun stuff is now shut down, and I received one of those amber alerts on my cell phone, informing me that my governor has once again overstepped her bounds. Nothing to do but defy every one of them. It's just the hippie in me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2020)

Carry on with your bad self Hippie!
moar non-conformity!

and you were looking at her feet eh.....


----------



## BudSniffer (Nov 18, 2020)

Hey ya'll...had a busy day yesterday, had a freeze warning, and I had to get my outdoor plants in the greenhouse, after I cleaned it out...bottling up a keg of Octoberfest beer at the moment... ya'll have a good one.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2020)

This may be the new national holiday in America after 2020

So much fun!


.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2020)

^^^^ Three of My absolute favorite activities.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 18, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's chilly in New England tonight. I'm going to turn on the heat and smoke a lot of pot.


----------



## giggy (Nov 18, 2020)

hey everybody, not dead just busy. blew a 1" bronze valve apart yesterday. it was loud enough that our ears were ringing. they just don't hold up to 4500 psi and it was supposed to be open but it wasn't.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2020)

Good thing ya wasn't near it when she went!


----------



## boo (Nov 19, 2020)

good morning brother rudie, nite burnie...a little someth


in to open your eyes...


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 19, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, nite burnie. Good morning OFC, it's Thirstday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Good morning brother Boo, nite burnie. Good morning OFC, it's Thirstday.



I will toke to that


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 19, 2020)

giggy said:


> hey everybody, not dead just busy. blew a 1" bronze valve apart yesterday. it was loud enough that our ears were ringing. they just don't hold up to 4500 psi and it was supposed to be open but it wasn't.



Whoa!  Tell us more?????



boo said:


> good morning brother rudie, nite burnie...a little somethin to open your eyes...



Nice rig brother Boo!  What year?



bigsur51 said:


> I will toke to that



Sounds like a quorum!  As has been spoken, so shall it be done................................


----------



## yarddog (Nov 19, 2020)

morning folks.    28 this am, too cold for this southern boy


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 19, 2020)

Morning, y'all. Time for my oatmeal & yogurt. BBLater...


----------



## stain (Nov 19, 2020)

What do you get when you cross Paul Bunion and a spider monkey??? Me @ 53 swinging in the trees limbing them out. The only thing I fear is gravity and the occasional nut tossing squirrel lol.

Due to the ice storm. The firewood market prices have collapsed. I've seen signs @$50.oo a rick delivered. I'm getting 50 an hr. just to cut it up.  Don't see how people are making any money off the wood, not unless they are driving around and picking it up off the curb and selling it....

Been crappie fishing every other evening @ 5: to dark thirty. The only time they bite in the pond I'm fishing. Bring home at least 3. Goal is 30 in the tank to have a fish fry. (keeping them alive) 17 so far 13 to go. Even tied up a few buck tail jigs from the boys buck tail. They look like sht but are catching them with them. Looking into jig toeing set to start making them. Any suggestions on the best one to buy Pute?

Cure on the plants is going great. Some smell real good. A couple smell like you know what. 

Time to sharpen up the saws. See ya'll when I can...


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hey Staind , I got some seeds for you for next year if you are interested...snow leopard which is a huge bush , only six feet tall but 16 feet wide and does 2-4 lbs a plant.....and ecsd x ogers , this one is a tree , 10-15’ feet tall with symmetrical christamsas tree growth , easy to trim with tennis size nugs that are hard as a golf ball..

both finish between oct 1 - oct 15

how did the giant trainwreck s turn out?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2020)

Maple msap season


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 19, 2020)

If 2020 was a zipper.........


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2020)

Howdy OFC.....another day and deeper in debt!  

Good to see you stain.  Sounds like you have a handle on the crappie fishing.  But in a pinch dynamite works well.

I see you are up and at em Big.....what kind of chicanery have you got planned today????

I'm with you GW......2020 will go down in history as on to remember/forget!!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2020)

Gray Wolf Every Young Man must experience that at least once in their life

And be Man enough to pull the zipper back the other way....................... Now that hurts


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2020)

Afternoon.  Sheit, I got some seeds gifted to me and decided to plant a couple of Cindy 99xNorthern Lights.  I only planted two hoping one would be a female. Only one rooted out of the two and it has been in veg for a few weeks now.  This morning I looked her over and did I say Sheit?  Well this beautiful plant that was supposed to be a female is growing a set of balls.......Sheit!!   Guess I will start over and hope for the best next time.

Been up-potting and washing pots so far today.  Hair cut in an hour.....they are closing the state down starting tomorrow and when I heard I called and got in to get this mop off of the top of my head.  Who knows how long this crap will keep us on lock down so glad to get this done. 

Out to dinner to celebrate the Son In Law's birthday.  Might be the last time eating out in a while......Funny how the leaders of our country get to go on like nothing happened (in private) and we are on house arrest.  All I can do is sit here and cry in my beer or wine depending on the time of day.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 19, 2020)

Afternoon, y'all! Chores are done and chicken is on the smoker & about 1/2 done. Grooving on some wedding cake cross...


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 19, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's pot smoking time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 19, 2020)

Got everything accomplished that I set out to do today. Got the little barn rearranged so I could get the plow Jeep in it. Had to move three five gallon buckets full of lead ingots. Ain't no way two men could lift one, so I pulled the tractor in and put the bucket down tight to the floor. Wrestled the heavy bastards into the bucket and took 'em out back with the rest. Back let me know he didn't appreciate my efforts. Had to put the sub mounts on the Jeep before the plow went on. Couldn't find a empty bucket to sit on, so I grabbed a mop bucket. Wish you guys would have been there to see the doggone thing collapse under my lard ass and dump me flat on my back in the driveway. I'm always good for comedy relief. Back is downright pissed about it. Glad everything is put together and ready for the white crap to start falling.


----------



## burnie (Nov 20, 2020)

Night everybody !
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 20, 2020)

Good night burnie, good morning brother Boo. Good morning OFC, it's Fryday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 20, 2020)

So my two resident peacocks came tapping at my door, anxious for breakfast.  They get two plates; one has black oil seeds, the other a mix of birdseed.

Alpha always goes for the black oil seeds.

It was windy enough yesterday that the big metal gong I have by the front door kept *bonggg*-ing every now and then.  It is in a protected alcove -- but it was so windy, even the ducks were walking.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> I'm with you GW......2020 will go down in history as on to remember/forget!!!!!



And it isn't over yet................



RosterTheCog said:


> Gray Wolf Every Young Man must experience that at least once in their life And be Man enough to pull the zipper back the other way....................... Now that hurts



Another good reason to wear underwear................



Hippie420 said:


> Couldn't find a empty bucket to sit on, so I grabbed a mop bucket. Wish you guys would have been there to see the doggone thing collapse under my lard ass and dump me flat on my back in the driveway. I'm always good for comedy relief. Back is downright pissed about it.



They just don't make good mop buckets like in the old days.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And it isn't over yet................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stain (Nov 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> Howdy OFC.....another day and deeper in debt!
> 
> Good to see you stain.  Sounds like you have a handle on the crappie fishing.  But in a pinch dynamite works well.


 
Dynamite is a little to much...don't want to haft to clean to many fish. Would like a jig that has the looks of a minnow, with metal flake  blue and black. Darn minnows are $5.oo a dozen. 

Caught 7 more last night, up to 23 in the tank. Hope to get to 30 this evening....

Wish I could stick around but get to go make some cash. See ya'll when I can....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2020)

OK who stole my seat again....................


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2020)

Happy fried day !

weird , I recently seen some photos of people I’ve known for 30-40 years but have not seen much on updated photos until recently..

all the people look old to me and it makes me wonder what the hell they think I look like because I’m older than most of them , family and relatives..

maybe I will try some kind of experiment to find out if they think I look old cause I doubt they would tell me to my face

now the last time I visited Brother Putembk , that fecker has aged like 23 years since I last smoked some herb with him , missing teeth , thinning hair , wrinkles....d a m n, it came on fast eh Brother


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2020)

I love you to! Morning!


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2020)

Holy crap! I didn't know a human being had this many nerve cells in their back! Pried (literally) my sore ass outta bed before the sun came up, got the critters fed, and made deep fried mac & cheese bites for the Pullet before she went to work. Got another Father of the Year award. Things taste good, but take too damn long to make.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> I love you to! Morning!





isn’t it too?

i thought you would like that...

say , wanna cruise Colfax this weekend?.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2020)

Found Picture of Weedhopper on the prowl for chicks
or was it chicks with D's


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> isn’t it too?
> 
> i thought you would like that...
> 
> say , wanna cruise Colfax this weekend?.....


Why the titty bars are closed here!!  The governor has issued a mandate that all hookers must practice social distancing while at work ....... Maybe we can get a discount!  Come on we can give this a try!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> Why the titty bars are closed here!!  The governor has issued a mandate that all hookers must practice social distancing while at work ....... Maybe we can get a discount!  Come on we can give this a try!!!


You and Big made me think of the three guys that go into the _pissoir_ to get rid of some beers.  

First guy brags, _"OOH.  This water is cold."_

Second guy: _ "Deep, too."_

Third guy:  _"Not that deep..."_


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 20, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off to poke smot.


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2020)

I will join you Rudie !  On my way to a nice brain numb.   Stay mostly straight during the day but catch up fast when the sun goes down.


----------



## boo (Nov 20, 2020)

enjoy your smot rudie...been a helava week down here, not enough time to go into detail...the garden is happy for the first time in almost forever...if you've not used CMH lights you ain't rocked...


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 21, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good morning OFC, it's Satyrday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 21, 2020)

OMIGARSH.      




TOMORROW... I turn into a pirate.  Herself is making me [forbidden fruit] a Cherry-O Cream Cheese Pie.  About 4000 calories a slice.  And she got me a really kewl kimono. Even came with them there Japanese two-toed socks.

Now I can take down my antique katana and cut up the furniture.






The grandlings are coming up, so I am gonna set up the crossbow range.  A funny thing:  Every lady who I ever saw shoot a crossbow absolutely loved it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 21, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> weird , I recently seen some photos of people I’ve known for 30-40 years but have not seen much on updated photos until recently..  all the people look old to me and it makes me wonder what the **** they think I look like because I’m older than most of them , family and relatives.. maybe I will try some kind of experiment to find out if they think I look old cause I doubt they would tell me to my face



One of my greatest shocks is to look at a picture of Grayfox when I met her.  She has always been trim but busty and had almost waist length blonde hair and blue green eyes and looks like a child to me now.

I did notice at my last class reunion that those still extant and in attendance had led a much harder life than Moi, as evidenced by how much more they have aged.



putembk said:


> Why the titty bars are closed here!!  The governor has issued a mandate that all hookers must practice social distancing while at work ....... Maybe we can get a discount!  Come on we can give this a try!!!



Ummmm, I'm at a disadvantage keeping social distancing while having sex, but my compliments to the both of yas.



Unca Walt said:


> Now I can take down my antique katana and cut up the furniture.



I already passed on my Gunto to my son, and my bogu to a grandson that fences German longsword, but still have my 1860 boarding cutlass to repel boarders at the front door.  Way handier in tight spaces.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey there and a happy belated October fest to you too!

Have a couple of mugs !


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 21, 2020)

Morning, y'all. We had a boat ride yesterday. All I caught was seaweed & a buzz. All most did a back flop off the boat yesterday & when I woke up this morning had to crawl out of bed. The only thing that kept me from going over board was our landing net in a rod holder,  I bent the handle in half. But it kept me out of the 2' of water we were in. I fore see a heating pad in my near future...
Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2020)

Morning happy shatterday


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 21, 2020)

Drift, it sounds like if we could put our backs together, we'd make a good cephalopod.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Drift, it sounds like if we could put our backs together, we'd make a good cephalopod.


----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2020)

hey you bunch of stoners, hope all have a great weekend.


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2020)

staking and defoliating today, the future is lookin quite bright...


----------



## smokedareefer (Nov 21, 2020)

boo said:


> staking and defoliating today, the future is lookin quite bright...


Im thinking, stalking and defoliating.............. asking myself, what does stalking mean.

Rosin is good for you!


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 21, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, time to puff a little somethin, somethin.


----------



## burnie (Nov 21, 2020)

Same here Rudie , but I need a brownie . Lungs too messed up to smoke right now . 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 22, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrills and spills, weed and speed, Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 22, 2020)

Let Sunday's debauchery begin.....................


----------



## giggy (Nov 22, 2020)

morning everybody. it's sunday morning staring you right in the face


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 22, 2020)

_"Life, she ees joost a bowl of frijoles."_ <-- Manuel Labor, the Ole Messican Philosopher.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2020)

So the debauchery begins.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2020)

man this place is going to h e l l in a hand basket

I see my red head, messed bed, tear shed, queen bee
My squeeze
The stage it smells, tells, hell's bells, miss-spells
Knocks me on my knees
It didn't hurt, flirt, blood squirt, stuffed shirt
Hang me on a tree
After I count down, three rounds, in h e l l  I'll be in good company


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2020)

One of my favorite groups.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2020)

This one kills me. Love it.


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2020)

Woah......to early for me!!!  I can't see straight yet!


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 22, 2020)

Afternoon, y'all. Food shopping is done for the week. My brother Boo stopped by for a visit. Sent home home with 2 Mater plants & a pineapple in a 5 gallon pot. We had a really nice visit...


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2020)

Wrong sex dam it....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

putembk said:


> Wrong sex dam it....


Should have said Grab em by the Ussy


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2020)

I just found out the monkey is a female....


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 22, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's pot smoking time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2020)

putembk said:


> Woah......to early for me!!!  I can't see straight yet!



he grampa , here is some music for you until you can see better


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2020)

Well there ya go again....now it's my bed time!


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> This one kills me. Love it.



Don't be playin' that stuff too loud in yer motel room. You're in Yankee land. Those banjos will get ya all the sex you never wanted.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 23, 2020)

putembk said:


> Wrong sex dam it....


That ole boy was doin' the Huntsville hop!


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 23, 2020)

Good morning OGFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## smokedareefer (Nov 23, 2020)

Had a 12 ton dabpress delivered to my door 34 days ago.

Fyi, I've smoked 3 joints in the last 34 days.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> So the debauchery begins.
> View attachment 266540


An auspicious start brother!


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 23, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Ordered my new GPS plotter & fish finder when the price went from $1200 to $700 in 2 to3 month.
*Garmin ECHOMAP UHD 94SV, 9" Keyed-Assist Touchscreen Chartplotter with U.S. BlueChart G3 and GT54UHD-TM Transducer *
Is what we bought. I was even given some numbers to check out...


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 23, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! Ordered my new GPS plotter & fish finder when the price went from $1200 to $700 in 2 to3 month.
> *Garmin ECHOMAP UHD 94SV, 9" Keyed-Assist Touchscreen Chartplotter with U.S. BlueChart G3 and GT54UHD-TM Transducer *
> Is what we bought. I was even given some numbers to check out...


Oh man... 25 years ago, if we got within a few hundred feet, that was the best we could do with multi-$K gear.  Now, you can track the dang fish you want.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 23, 2020)

RECIPE TIME!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 23, 2020)

I got nothing...empty...Monday and I am bankrupt 

it is my #1 sons birthday , he be 47

i was 50 when he was borned


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> I got nothing...empty...Monday and I am bankrupt
> 
> it is my #1 sons birthday , he be 47
> 
> ...




So Big, you were 50 when your oldest was born and he is 47 today......that makes you 97!!!???  I know you are an old goat on your last leg but 97....you have been smoking that LSD laced marijuana again.

Everybody, please forgive Big as he has fried his marble to many times and it shows!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2020)

I want some of what Big is smoking,,,or maybe some Shrooms.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 23, 2020)

You get to go home for Turkey Day or are you eating twinkies in a motel room, Hopper? They closed all the restaurants down in Michigan.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2020)

Yeah brother im flying home Wednesday.
Nothings closed here in Indiana. Not everybody is wearing masks either. Ppl are very friendly and right leaning if ya catch my drift. 
Check this car out. Met the guy coming out of the building next to where im working. He bought it brand new when he was a young man.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah brother im flying home Wednesday.
> Nothings closed here in Indiana. Not everybody is wearing masks either. Ppl are very friendly and right leaning if ya catch my drift.
> Check this car out. Met the guy coming out of the building next to where im working. He bought it brand new when he was a young man.
> View attachment 266591
> ...


Nice Ride indeed, I bet it did not come with that factory installed blower LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2020)

No he completely revamped the car.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 23, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's time to get my evening stone on.


----------



## boo (Nov 23, 2020)

good night brother rudie...


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah brother im flying home Wednesday.
> Nothings closed here in Indiana. Not everybody is wearing masks either. Ppl are very friendly and right leaning if ya catch my drift.
> Check this car out. Met the guy coming out of the building next to where im working. He bought it brand new when he was a young man.
> View attachment 266591
> ...


Sweet the cleanest ride I have seen on here


----------



## burnie (Nov 24, 2020)

Mornin` Rudie , boo !  Night gang !!
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 24, 2020)

Good morning burnie, good morning brother Boo. Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday so double hit that shyt.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 24, 2020)

Typing around Fuzzy.  She is actually partially under the fargin keyboard. 



I was out walking my pet rat when I came across this:


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 24, 2020)

Gooode mawning fellow rasty old curmudgeons!

Doubling down on the double hit brother Rude!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2020)

I saw the woman advertising the Dino Egg sling carrier ..........LOL


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 24, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. Not a whole lot on the hit parade today down here in the swamps. But it's gonna get up to 80* so I'm a happy camper...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 266609


What Dinosaur?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> Sweet the cleanest ride I have seen on here




don’t tell that to Brother Boo


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 24, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all. Not a whole lot on the hit parade today down here in the swamps. But it's gonna get up to 80* so I'm a happy camper...


26 here, and I doubt it'll hit 30. I'd say I hate ya, but I don't. A bit envious, though.


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2020)

Morning.  Woke up to snow this morning.  It is almost December and I haven't fired up the snow blower yet.  Don't think I will need it today either.  Ground is so warm it should melt pretty fast.

Will be working in my grow much of the day so the snow won't bother me much.  We need the moisture s no complaints here.

All ready for Thanksgiving.  Will be different this year....only 4 of us.  Strange times.

I am reading a book called "The Death Of Money".  More scary than any horror movie I have ever read. Gonna buy more gold.  Found a local store that has just what I want.  I don't have to give any personal info so the gov't won't I have it.  

Critters out back want to be fed......I don't want to go out in this mess but they are insisting!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2020)

Just wait for the new Gun Tax if you decide not to turn them in.
Oh it's coming people believe me you................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode mawning fellow rasty old curmudgeons!
> 
> Doubling down on the double hit brother Rude!


That should have been my avatar LOL


----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2020)

morning old farts


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 24, 2020)

Since we are on this subject...

OK -- Here comes an old, old anecdote.  I was invited to go hunting with a guy who was dating a 14-year old girl.  The parents were genuine white trash.

When we got there, they (parents) insisted we come in for a pancake breakfast.  The table was _alive_ with silverfish. These guys:






When the mother plopped down a pancake on a plate, it buried at least one silverfish.  TINS.  I would not get near the table.

As I backed up a little, I saw a huge dead rat in a big rat trap under the table.  Bigger than this 1 1/2-pounder:






I pointed it out, and they laughed!  "Hah!  We got that one!" <-- From the father.  He picked it up and removed it from the trap and tossed it out the open window.

A big white turkey ran over and swallowed it.  Walked off with 8" of tail drooping out of it's beak.

I did NOT have a good time.  And no, I never touched anything.  I had a hard time getting to like turkey again.


----------



## Steve1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## kevinn (Nov 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  Woke up to snow this morning.  It is almost December and I haven't fired up the snow blower yet.  Don't think I will need it today either.  Ground is so warm it should melt pretty fast.
> 
> Will be working in my grow much of the day so the snow won't bother me much.  We need the moisture s no complaints here.
> 
> ...



Pute
I know gold and silver is easy to buy, but where do you sell it for what it is worth ?  Pawn shops take a good chunk off the top.  I have some silver bars and coins that would like to sell.


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2020)

@ kevinn, I wouldn't walk into a pawn shop for gold or silver.  Always go to a well known Gold/silver broker.  Right now spot on gold is just over $1800/oz and silver is just over 23/oz.  To buy it from them you will pay about 5% over spot and they will buy it back at spot.  Gold was close to 2,000 a couple of weeks ago and is down about $100/oz over the past few days with the surge in the stock market.

IMO now is a good time to buy.  Personally, I think the economy is gonna tank along with the market.  If that happens gold/silver will surge. The dollar has been loosing approximately 3% annually since 2000 gold and silver have done very well during that period.  Plus if you do make money on the market you are gonna have to pay capitol gains and god knows where it is gonna go.  Right now capitol gains is 15% and rumor is it is it could go up to 40%. 

With gold the gov't doesn't know you have it.....therefore they don't know what you paid for it or when you bought it.  When you sell it they don't know it and you don't pay tax on the profit....unless you tell your accountant or the gov't.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 24, 2020)

Enjoy the evening OFC, I'm off to get lost in a cloud of sweet smoke.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 24, 2020)

kevinn said:


> Pute
> I know gold and silver is easy to buy, but where do you sell it for what it is worth ?  Pawn shops take a good chunk off the top.  I have some silver bars and coins that would like to sell.




check out APMEX , I’m pretty sure they will buy and give you a fair price , usually about 5% below spot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2020)

had to be there


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> check out APMEX , I’m pretty sure they will buy and give you a fair price , usually about 5% below spot


You mean 5% per over...just checked.....pot head!


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 24, 2020)

I've got a few friends that buy gold and silver. I told them that if SHTF, they'd give me all the gold they've got for one rifle and fifty rounds to fit it. Trouble is, I won't want the gold. Too soft to hold an edge for knife making, and too hard to cast into bullets.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> 266624[/ATTACH]


----------



## burnie (Nov 24, 2020)

Fanciest BVT I`ve ever seen ! 
peace


----------



## burnie (Nov 25, 2020)

John Prine , like a lot of us older guys , seeing the end of the road in our futures . 
Night gang....enjoy !



peace


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 25, 2020)

Good night burnie. Good morning brother Boo. Good morning OFC, it's Weedsday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 25, 2020)

putembk said:


> You mean 5% per over...just checked.....pot head!




you sure?
it does not sound correct to buy at 5%over spot

ive always seen it like the dealers buy at 5% below spot and then sell at 5% over spot for their profit

why would APMEX buy at 5% over spot and cut into their profits?....I am thinking that APMEX may have a shortage in their inventory and are paying 5% over because gold and silver stockpiles are drying up

my personal opinion is that gold and silver will continue to go down in price in the short term , 1-3 months......

but how much will it go down is anyone’s guess....personally I am holding onto my dry powder in anticipation of the metals going down


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 25, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> That should have been my avatar LOL



I considered this one brother Cog............

To the issue of precious metals, the big question is what the monetary standard will be when the dollar is abandoned?  Any thoughts?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I considered this one brother Cog............
> 
> To the issue of precious metals, the big question is what the monetary standard will be when the dollar is abandoned?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 25, 2020)

For all ya'll soft ice cream cone lovers, check out the pretty eyes and cleavage on this keeper............................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 25, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 266630


The bit shell, preceding the bit coin.........


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 25, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I considered this one brother Cog............
> 
> To the issue of precious metals, the big question is what the monetary standard will be when the dollar is abandoned?  Any thoughts?



Definitely a cryptocurrency and whether it is bitcoin or not is anyone’s guess

The block chain technology sounds like it is the most secure platform out there and I hope they use it for voter ID


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2020)

@Big, my bad I misunderstood....I thought you said you could buy from a broker at 5% below spot. I guess I'm the pot head.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 25, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I've got a few friends that buy gold and silver. I told them that if SHTF, they'd give me all the gold they've got for one rifle and fifty rounds to fit it. Trouble is, I won't want the gold. Too soft to hold an edge for knife making, and too hard to cast into bullets.



It ain't an either-or choice.  Suspose you have gold... and 25 guns and swords and 10,000+ rounds of ammo...

That'd be a nice _start_.  

Just for historical input:  When the NotGeld took out the German currency, those who had gold (guns or not) ate well, lived well, and did not have to use the paper money to heat their houses.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> For all ya'll soft ice cream cone lovers, check out the pretty eyes and cleavage on this keeper............................


She Could almost handle The WeedHopper I bet LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2020)

putembk said:


> @Big, my bad I misunderstood....I thought you said you could buy from a broker at 5% below spot. I guess I'm the pot head.


That is your one mistake this yr


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2020)

^^^^^^rub it in...... bad enough I gotta face the wrath of Big!


----------



## giggy (Nov 25, 2020)

morning old farts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2020)

OK now if we sub out this dudes name Harley with WeedHopper 
Dam we know him ...................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2020)

Hippie
I forgot to say it holds a secret toothbrush inside too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2020)

OK DEEP BREATH


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> OK now if we sub out this dudes name Harley with WeedHopper
> Dam we know him ...................



I knew he would like that one LOL


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 25, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I'm going to try to get even more stoneder.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm witcha.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 25, 2020)

putembk said:


> ^^^^^^rub it in...... bad enough I gotta face the wrath of Big!


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night OFC, I'm going to try to get even more stoneder.


@ Rudie.....The stoner I get the Player I Am


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 25, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all! It was a nice day on the water, too bad the fishing sucked. Going out again on Fri, sure hope it's not a mad house...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 25, 2020)

Truly


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 25, 2020)

it is always time for hot coffee and a hooter


----------



## Patwi (Nov 25, 2020)

was gonna message you big .. then .. no ability here .. life huh


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2020)

*@patwi, *you are not resticted and can send PM's.  Try again and let me know.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 25, 2020)

thanks Pute .. yeah I understand it now .. thanks again brother ..


----------



## smokedareefer (Nov 25, 2020)

I've got a gnats problem in the flower room. Put up a few of those yellow sticky sheets for now but woundering what would be a good fix.

Im on day 43 of flower, 4 site RDWC (small trees) hydrocarbon in 5 inch net pots, no rockwool.


----------



## burnie (Nov 26, 2020)

Night gang !
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 26, 2020)

Good morning OFC and Happy Thanksgiving. Today will be filled by reefer, food and football.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 26, 2020)

Nite burnie!


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 26, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> it is always time for hot coffee and a hooter
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 266641


That's my sister, Judy.  She is 84.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 26, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! A happy turkey day to everyone. We're having roast beef...


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2020)

smokedareefer said:


> I've got a gnats problem in the flower room. Put up a few of those yellow sticky sheets for now but woundering what would be a good fix.
> 
> Im on day 43 of flower, 4 site RDWC (small trees) hydrocarbon in 5 inch net pots, no rockwool.



dude , get some PyGanic pronto...safe to use in flower

enjoy the Day everyone , love those you are with

just Swede and I this year and then tomorrow at 5pm sharp the evildoers have imposed restrictions  on our county...







orange is bad , black is worse...looks and feels evil






personally I think we are about here.....








but the bottom line for me is close to this....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 26, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Definitely a cryptocurrency and whether it is bitcoin or not is anyone’s guess  The block chain technology sounds like it is the most secure platform out there and I hope they use it for voter ID



Something to avoid all the turmoil of the last election still unfolding, would be a good thang.



RosterTheCog said:


> She Could almost handle The WeedHopper I bet LOL



Certainly the capacity, but could she suck start a Harley?



Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! A happy turkey day to everyone. We're having roast beef...



I second that sentiment!!

We're having ham and scalloped potatoes with asparagus and other accoutrements.  Just Grafox and I with Miss Layla and house manager Melissa.


----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2020)

morning and happy thanksgiving to everybody.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2020)

Roster gone wild


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2020)

Morning.  Hope all enjoy their holiday and make the best of whatever their day brings.  Small family gathering for me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning.  Hope all enjoy their holiday and make the best of whatever their day brings.  Small family gathering for me.


Same here Brother , small 4 person only oh and a Dog


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2020)

I forgot to Say One hell of a LOVED Dog


----------



## BudSniffer (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving ya'll...rain finally moved out, and we are getting clouds and peeps of sun...supposed to get to 71F today, big freeze coming Monday night of 25F   Looks like we are by ourselves this year, just me and the wife. She is making a big pan of chicken and dressing, and I'm going to grill a marinated turkey breast shortly...I got a pumpkin pie, and she made her a strawberry pie, since she don't like pumpkin.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 26, 2020)

Have a great evening OFC, I'm all fat and happy, now to get really, really stoned.


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2020)

Evening stuffed stoners.  I can hardly move.....ate way to much!  As usual on this day of the year.  Nice quaint get together with my daughter and SIL.  Dam, haven't seen her since yesterday.  After dinner shot some 9-ball, smoked some and had a beer.  Now I am really full.....don't drink beer after Thanksgiving dinner.....

Gonna smoke some indica and take it real easy the rest of the night.   I hope all had a great day, got stuffed and will live to see the sun tomorrow.  Be safe, I want to see all your smiling faces logged in tomorrow.


----------



## burnie (Nov 27, 2020)

Night gang ! You too Tom Turkey !!!
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 27, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Fryday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2020)

Morning Rudedude , it’s Friday Friday Friday !
just two more days until Sunday Sunday Sunday!

have some coffee my friend


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2020)

morning everybody. i want to start drinking coffee again and i'd do it with her^^^


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2020)

Gooode morning old farts!  Congratulations to all ya'll still on the green side of the dirt, especially those what can't wipe the smile off your face this gorgeous mostly cloudy day in Pacific NW Paradise.

Back to work today with contractor appointments getting the empty unit ready to rent again, and back on the diet trying to lose what I gained since giving up my 4 days a week gym workout.  I gained about 10lbs before turning it around and am still about 5lbs above my maximum goal and about 20lbs heavy for any male modeling gigs .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2020)

Morning....GW, you are a hoot.......green side of the dirt!!!!!! Got a good laugh on that.  Thanks for starting my day off with a smile.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 27, 2020)

Glad everybody survived another Turkey Day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Nov 27, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm going to watch a little golf and smoke a lot of pot.


----------



## burnie (Nov 28, 2020)

Did the same thing Rudie . Night ! 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 28, 2020)

Night burnie, good morning OFC, it's Satyrday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2020)

o wzopdf

That above was Fuzzy.  She stepped on the keyboard climbing into my lap.  I'm composting (composing?) songs I musta heard in my childhood before I got into adultery:

♪ ♬ _How ya gonna keep him down on the farm..._♩ ♫ 
♩ ♩ ♪ _...After he's seen the farm! ♬_

Key change...


♬ Alla my love, alla my kissin'... ♪
♪♫ They said he was a guy, ♪
♩ ♫ ...and I wouldn't listen, Oh boy! ♩ ♫


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2020)

Fargin paper did not arrive yet.  I only get it for the cryptograms.

Wait... back to decomposing:


_♪♫ It's a quarter to three, ♪ 
♪  There's no one in the place ♪♫ 
♪ But you and me, ♫
♪♫So, whip it out, Joe...♪ _


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 28, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning....GW, you are a hoot.......green side of the dirt!!!!!! Got a good laugh on that.  Thanks for starting my day off with a smile.



We pleased to aim brother Pute.   Glad I could start your day on an upbeat note!

Walt, your fuzzy reminds me of the childhood limerick:

Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear.  Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair, but Fuzzy Wuzzy didn't care, because Fuzzy Wuzzy was a little bear.

That of course brings to mind other limericks ( and boot camp chants) that I'll forgo sharing here.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2020)

Graywolfie:  

"Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear. Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair, but Fuzzy Wuzzy didn't care, because Fuzzy Wuzzy was a little bear."

I remember it from the Olden Days going like this:

"Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear. Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair, Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn't fuzzy, was he."


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2020)

let us get this partay started


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2020)

Good morning Earthlings. There's a great glowing ball in the sky that hurts my eyes to look at. Ain't sure what it is. I seem to remember seeing it a LONG time ago. Kinda pretty if'n you don't look straight at it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning Earthlings. There's a great glowing ball in the sky that hurts my eyes to look at. Ain't sure what it is. I seem to remember seeing it a LONG time ago. Kinda pretty if'n you don't look straight at it.


That is the Giant Asteroid the Government created Covid 19 to distract the Earthlings from killing each other before the Big Blast (HIT) Grab your favorite mind altering substances , sit back and watch.
*One Hell of a ride it will be, too bad it will be over in a few mins...........................



*


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2020)

Morning everybody.  To early for explosions and bombs!!  Give me a few minutes.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 28, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. Took big boat out yesterday & had a fair day of fishing. Best of the day was a 4.5' black tip shark. New chart plotter/fish finder worked like a champ, plus very user friendly...


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2020)

@Drifting13 , do you keep sharks or release them...are they good eating.  

Harvesting another Ghost Express today.  Doesn't yield all that well but good smoke!   Dank is the word!!!

All of a sudden  my hip is throbbing when I first get up.  Takes a bit to work it out.....hope this isn't a problem brewing in the future.  My back is enough to deal with.  Old age is a slow death warrant.....this is as good as it is gonna get and it's never gonna be this good again!!!  Great!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2020)

putembk said:


> @Drifting13 , do you keep sharks or release them...are they good eating.
> 
> Harvesting another Ghost Express today.  Doesn't yield all that well but good smoke!   Dank is the word!!!
> 
> All of a sudden  my hip is throbbing when I first get up.  Takes a bit to work it out.....hope this isn't a problem brewing in the future.  My back is enough to deal with.  Old age is a slow death warrant.....this is as good as it is gonna get and it's never gonna be this good again!!!  Great!!!


I bet he Putsembk like you do


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all. Took big boat out yesterday & had a fair day of fishing. Best of the day was a 4.5' black tip shark. New chart plotter/fish finder worked like a champ, plus very user friendly...


*<<ENVY>>*


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2020)

PC’s rule for the kids:  “Watch Daddy, and don’t do what he does.”


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 28, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I'm going to smoke pot and maybe have a little piece of pumpkin pie.


----------



## BudSniffer (Nov 28, 2020)

Got some things done for the coming deep freeze, lol wrapped the faucet, plugged all the holes in the underpinning, poured all the rain water in jugs...hope I can do something with that big pot of beets I got out there, It's too heavy for me to lift, or pull on much.

 Me and the wife just smoked one, and she's heating up Thanksgiving leftovers. Then see what's on Svengoolie tonight


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 29, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrills and spills, weed and speed. Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Nov 29, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> My favorite fighter, Anderson Silva retired last night at age 45. All of my sports heroes are done now, shoot, I drop reference to some players and kids be like, huh? Tony Gwynn, Ricky Henderson, Ryne Sandberg MF'ers


I feel u bro, 36 and I feel 26 but these youngins keep calling me og and stuff!! Nah but I realize my age by the day though I'm still relatively young


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 29, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> I feel u bro, 36 and I feel 26 but these youngins keep calling me og and stuff!! Nah but I realize my age by the day though I'm still relatively young


Meh.  You still got the ring of the potty around your hiney.

Feh.  Peh.  You're still poopin' yellow.

Now, me, I'm really excited -- because I finished a jigsaw puzzle in 6 months and the box said "2-4 years".


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 29, 2020)

Sunday Sunday Sunday!

the hallucination fueler!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 29, 2020)

Perfect examples of relativity in action brothers:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 29, 2020)

Fortunately the women our ages are still holding it together!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 29, 2020)

The man, the legend/myth!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 29, 2020)

Perspective


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Perspective


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 29, 2020)

The playboys and rock and roll legends amongst us:


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 29, 2020)

bunch of sick bass turds



dope heads


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 29, 2020)

The joy and the horrors...….


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2020)

Morning ..... @ KY, I have hemorrhoids older than you!!!  How did I ever get this old?  One good thing is have going for me ......I look younger than almost everybody my age.....here is a pic of a guy I know a year younger than me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2020)

I know that tin foil LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2020)

Not sure If I am doing a winter grow, darn leg is useless, been almost a month
I am like Weedhopper I don't do Doctors unless dying.
I am walking a bit with cane and without after the knee gets warmed up.
We shall see tendons take 3 months to heal as long as I did not tear it away, and is only a small tear.
I think if tendon was ripped I be in more pain just sitting, only hurts when leg is straight out lying in bed.
This makes me think it is more a bad tendon and it just needs time.
I need to drop a few more pounds that always helps.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2020)

Going to try and do a lil walk Later all
Hopper have fun, make sure you bring some good stories back for the crew to hear about .


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 29, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Not sure If I am doing a winter grow, darn leg is useless, been almost a month
> I am like Weedhopper I don't do Doctors unless dying.
> I am walking a bit with cane and without after the knee gets warmed up.
> We shall see tendons take 3 months to heal as long as I did not tear it away, and is only a small tear.
> ...


Ros -- I've had FIVE major knee surgeries.  I strongly recommend you get a Donjoy knee brace.  Not expensive, and you will heal a very great deal faster by wearing one as you hobble about.  I went from unable to walk to being able to scuba dive because of a Donjoy brace.

Here is an inexpensive one -- $77 

_*"The DonJoy Deluxe Hinged Knee brace is equipped with bilateral hinges to provide a moderate level of support. This brace is ideal for athletes or active individuals who are suffering from ligament instabilities, meniscus injuries, sprains, or arthritis." *_






This is Your Humble Obdn't &tc wearing mine.  You do not have to sleep in it, just wear it while doing any activity.  And yes, you can wear it in salt water.  





PS:  Note the perfect brain-shot on that hog.  Best eatin' fish on the planet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank You Walt, I have one very similar. I hate wearing the one I have the Velcro straps go around above and below my knee. but somehow it still is falling down
I will look into you brand


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 29, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Thank You Walt, I have one very similar. I hate wearing the one I have the Velcro straps go around above and below my knee. but somehow it still is falling down
> I will look into you brand


Waytago.

The one you see me wearing was quite comfortable.  Donjoy is the best of them all.  Look at this one -- It was the best:


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 29, 2020)

Afternoon, Old Farts. Got the attached garage cleaned out, waiting on a new toy coming out of NY. Got the plow vehicle ready for tomorrow's big snow storm. I stuck it in the smallest garage out back, and looked at hoses to rout the exhaust out when I fired it up remotely to warm. Blasted hoses are going for $200! Found a 3" X 8' metallic dryer hose at the local big box store for $10. Yep, I'm cheap. Sent the Pullet out to check if I could start it from my perch in bed. Fired right up, and its signal had to go over 200' and through many walls. I'm good to go for the white stuff.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 29, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Afternoon, Old Farts. Got the attached garage cleaned out, waiting on a new toy coming out of NY. Got the plow vehicle ready for tomorrow's big snow storm. I stuck it in the smallest garage out back, and looked at hoses to rout the exhaust out when I fired it up remotely to warm. Blasted hoses are going for $200! Found a 3" X 8' metallic dryer hose at the local big box store for $10. Yep, I'm cheap. Sent the Pullet out to check if I could start it from my perch in bed. Fired right up, and its signal had to go over 200' and through many walls. I'm good to go for the white stuff.


Gawd.  That sounds like pure he*ll.

Since I have a Black Belt in Cold Afraider-Of, it was necessary to get out of the part of the country where the only thing between you and the North Pole is a barbed-wire fence... and that's blown down.

I was born (on probation) in CT.  At the corner of Telephone and Telephone.  My parents were vacationing in New Vada at the time -- I was a very independent kid.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 29, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I'm going to smoke pot and watch more football.


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2020)

Don't watch the Broncos.  Everybody has had a corana.  Q-Backs can't stay out of the beer.  Now we don't have a QB.  I' m not kidding.  37 yards of offence in the first half.....2nd Half is gonna be good.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 29, 2020)

Pute, my situation might be a little different to yours. My road is a third of a mile long and a dead end. Sometimes it takes the county three or four days to plow us out. With a huge cornfield on the north side of the road, it's nothing to get two to three foot drifts that block all travel. I ain't the oldest codger in the 'hood. If someone gacked out with a stroke, heart attack, or even cut a artery, they'd die before help could get here. It's up to me to keep things moving. I don't mind. Kinda my civic duty.


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 30, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2020)

Never 


Unca Walt said:


> Ros -- I've had FIVE major knee surgeries.  I strongly recommend you get a Donjoy knee brace.  Not expensive, and you will heal a very great deal faster by wearing one as you hobble about.  I went from unable to walk to being able to scuba dive because of a Donjoy brace.
> 
> Here is an inexpensive one -- $77
> 
> ...


Never saw a fish like that , would look cool in large fish tank


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 30, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Never
> 
> Never saw a fish like that , would look cool in large fish tank


That is a Hogfish.  It has a sorta extendable jaw like the Alien.

Not catchable by a fishing rod, cause they eat spiny sea urchins (that's why the jaw).  Warm water fish.  They turn color in vertical stripes, either to camouflage into a reef, or almost white over white sand.  But they are normally bright red.







The best possible size is the one I'm holding in the picture.  That ain't the biggest by a long chalk.  The signal to your dive buddy that you see a Hog is to put 3 fingers up over your head like a mohawk.  That long top fin in the pic is really three separate fins.  Very characteristic of Hog fins. 

The meat is pure white.  Whiter than flounder.  Not the slightest oily taste.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> That is a Hogfish.  It has a sorta extendable jaw like the Alien.
> 
> Not catchable by a fishing rod, cause they eat spiny sea urchins (that's why the jaw).  Warm water fish.  They turn color in vertical stripes, either to camouflage into a reef, or almost white over white sand.  But they are normally bright red.
> View attachment 266758
> ...



Interesting_

Like many wrasses, the hogfish is a sequential hermaphrodite, meaning it changes sex during different life stages; it is a protogynous, "first female" hermaphrodite; juvenile hogfish start out as female and then mature to become male. The change usually occurs around three years of age and about 14 inches in length.[3] Females and juveniles usually start out as pale gray, brown, or reddish brown in color, with a paler underside and no distinct patterns. Males are distinguished by a deep, dark band spanning from the snout to the first dorsal spine, and by a lateral black spot behind the pectoral fins. Hogfish reach a maximum of 91 cm (36 in) in total length and about 11 kg (24 lb) and have been recorded to live up to 11 years.[4] Spawning in South Florida occurs from November through June.[5] Hogfish social groups are organized into harems where one male will mate and protect a group of females in his territory.



LOL I see you with the fingers now LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice fish Unca!

Swede says she likes the Mahi Mahi best

me , I’m down for some crappie or strippers 

I tried to teach my kids to like fishing


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 30, 2020)

Morning gang. Still waiting for the Snow Storm of the Century. Ain't gonna hold my breath, though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning gang. Still waiting for the Snow Storm of the Century. Ain't gonna hold my breath, though.


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 30, 2020)

Morning, y'all. We got both greenhouses up and today I start filling them. I also need to go get 15 to 20 bags of potting soil to hold the bottom flaps down of the bigger of the two. My hands are all ready feeling this cold weather that's blowing in and it's only gonna get worse as it get colder. But the good part is it's only gonna last a couple of days, this time.
All fish where released back dehooked & unharmed. That's about the biggest shark we have gotten the hook back from. He cooperated & the circle hook (6/0) was almost straightened. Yes it was a great fight!
 Wife is up so it's time to get busy...


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2020)

Morning.....another moanday ...... Busy day in the grow!  Tea, nutes and potting more rooted clones are on the table today.  Dog and Mrs Pute  are expecting a walk as well. That will pretty much put a rap on this day.

Drift, I envy you being able to being able to fish this time of year.  Can't remember the last time I was out.

Hippie, send that storm this way, we need the moisture.  Dry as a bone here.

I need to go out for supplies tomorrow.  Hope I can get everything ..... City is shut down with this covid crap!
I have been trying to buy online but some things are best bought in person.  Not looking forward to it.

Ok, time to do something but my a s s is glued to my chair!


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 30, 2020)

putembk said:


> Tea, bites and potting more tooted clones are on the table today.



There he goes agin... speaking in tongues...


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2020)

Edited.   Fricken auto correct!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> There he goes agin... speaking in tongues...



uhhhh , is it ok to believe that this phenomena is real or would most people think that it’s weird?



*Speaking in tongues*, also known as *glossolalia*, is a practice in which people utter words or speech-like sounds that some believe to be languages unknown to the speaker. One definition used by linguists is the fluid vocalizing of speech-like syllables that lack any readily comprehended meaning, in some cases as part of religious practice in which some believe it to be a divine languageunknown to the speaker.[2] Glossolalia is practiced in Pentecostal and charismatic Christianity.[3][4] as well as in other religions[_citation needed_]. 

Sometimes a distinction is made between "glossolalia" and "xenolalia" or "xenoglossy", which specifically relates to claims that the language being spoken is a natural language previously unknown to the speaker.[5]


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2020)

I have seen the light Lord Jesus


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 30, 2020)

When I was a young'un, I had a friend named Freddie. If he spent Saturday night at my house, he got to sleep in Sunday. If I spent Saturday at his place, I got woke up early to go to the Assembly of God church with his family. Figured out the first time I went why they call 'em Holy Rollers. This one dude jumps up, twitches like he's having a grand mal seizure, flops on the floor, and starts spitting out gibberish. I jump up and ran out the door to the hallway to get to the pay phone (cell phones were a dream back then). Freddie is on my heals like a junk yard dog.
"Where ya goin'?
"To call the ambulance! The dude's having a seizure!"
"No, he's speaking in tongues 'cause the Lord touched him."
"Well, I hope the bastard don't touch me!"
Craziest shit I ever did see.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> When I was a young'un, I had a friend named Freddie. If he spent Saturday night at my house, he got to sleep in Sunday. If I spent Saturday at his place, I got woke up early to go to the Assembly of God church with his family. Figured out the first time I went why they call 'em Holy Rollers. This one dude jumps up, twitches like he's having a grand mal seizure, flops on the floor, and starts spitting out gibberish. I jump up and ran out the door to the hallway to get to the pay phone (cell phones were a dream back then). Freddie is on my heals like a junk yard dog.
> "Where ya goin'?
> "To call the ambulance! The dude's having a seizure!"
> "No, he's speaking in tongues 'cause the Lord touched him."
> ...


My partner and I did a large siding (vinyl siding) job on a new (born again) church and while hanging it we would watch them as we trimmed around the windows with aluminum (took a few minutes @ window).
Man they could dance , scary shit.
They tried to save us so many times, I think they wanted a break on our fees. LOL.


----------



## giggy (Nov 30, 2020)

hello folks, took sick saturday morning, kinda a ibs type thing. as long as it stays low i can handle it, but when it hits the stomach it knocks me down. it hit me the last two years in january last jan. i got 3 days in the hospital with a meat wagon ride after i passed out at the doctors office. after it hits anything that hits my stomach it doubles me over but i kept forcing water down. i'm better but still not where i need to be yet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2020)

giggy said:


> hello folks, took sick saturday morning, kinda a ibs type thing. as long as it stays low i can handle it, but when it hits the stomach it knocks me down. it hit me the last two years in january last jan. i got 3 days in the hospital with a meat wagon ride after i passed out at the doctors office. after it hits anything that hits my stomach it doubles me over but i kept forcing water down. i'm better but still not where i need to be yet.


I get IBS I feel for you Bro
The cramps keel you over? Mine are so bad I can not stand and try to crawl to the shitter, once I explode I feel much better. 
Get well soon Giggy


----------



## Rudedude (Nov 30, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's time to eat a cookie and smoke some pot.


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2020)

Afternoon.  Sorry giggy get well.  I don't speak in tongues.  My damm  tablet has an auto correct feature on it and doesn't speak the same language as I do.  If I get in a hurry and don't proof read Walt will always be there to help out.

Wish I could figure out how to disable it but can't find the place to pull the plug.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2020)

Hope you feel better brother Giggy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2020)

healing vibes all around

weird


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2020)

ok I confess ...yes I am a reptilian


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 30, 2020)

I KNEW it! Most of my friends are.


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 1, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 1, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I am walking a bit with cane and without after the knee gets warmed up.  We shall see tendons take 3 months to heal as long as I did not tear it away, and is only a small tear.  I think if tendon was ripped I be in more pain just sitting, only hurts when leg is straight out lying in bed.  This makes me think it is more a bad tendon and it just needs time.  I need to drop a few more pounds that always helps.



Commiseration on the healing process!  Knees are near the top of the pain scale.

The one thing that I learned riding both of my knees to the ground and eventually replacing them, is how important it is to walk naturally.  I had a bad HS football knee on the left., which caused me to rely disproportionately on my right knee, which wore out prematurely.  I replaced the left one and then had to replace the right one when I started having problems with my left hip because I was walking funny.   The hip pains went away once I replaced the right knee and stopped walking funny.

I had to quit using a cane and force myself to walk naturally until I could naturally, because the cane was causing problems with my right shoulder, as I was using it more like a crutch than a stabilizer at times.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 1, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. All plants are in their green houses along with a small space heater. Finally got word the electrical upgrade will be done on Dec.6th.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 1, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> When I was a young'un, I had a friend named Freddie. If he spent Saturday night at my house, he got to sleep in Sunday. If I spent Saturday at his place, I got woke up early to go to the Assembly of God church with his family. Figured out the first time I went why they call 'em Holy Rollers. This one dude jumps up, twitches like he's having a grand mal seizure, flops on the floor, and starts spitting out gibberish. I jump up and ran out the door to the hallway to get to the pay phone (cell phones were a dream back then). Freddie is on my heals like a junk yard dog.
> "Where ya goin'?
> "To call the ambulance! The dude's having a seizure!"
> "No, he's speaking in tongues 'cause the Lord touched him."
> ...



Not to forget the bell curve......  We were all born with equal rights, but not equally gifted.  Half the people are not only below average intelligence, but scattered up to 3.89 standard deviations below average.  

Not picking on any religion specifically, but to put the obvious into perspective, all the religious sects believe they have the answer and the rest are wrong. 

As only one can be right, ASSuming one is, you have to admire the enthusiasm some of the rest put into being wrong with every thread of their being.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2020)

I honestly feel Religion was a form of mind control to keep the masses in line, threaten the wrath of Lord 
They shall see they Lord God if not.
Vald does the same thing LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2020)

since there are no Mods around this morning , what say we start some debauchery around here then hide?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2020)

Im watching you freaking outlaws. Better be good or you will all get spankings. Hippie will be dealing them out. I would suggest you dont bend over and you best be keeping your eyes on him at all times.
If you look up the word Cornholeo his picture is right beside the word


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2020)

Graywolf,,,i kept looking for Jesus and all i found was a guy picking tomatoes. I ended up training him to be a painter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Graywolf,,,i kept looking for Jesus and all i found was a guy picking tomatoes. I ended up training him to be a painter.


He is watching you Hopper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Im watching you freaking outlaws. Better be good or you will all get spankings. Hippie will be dealing them out. I would suggest you dont bend over and you best be keeping your eyes on him at all times.
> If you look up the word Cornholeo his picture is right beside the word


Watch out 
Hippie is extremely good at sneaking up behind you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Graywolf,,,i kept looking for Jesus and all i found was a guy picking tomatoes. I ended up training him to be a painter.


I googled Jesus and I too found him, only he was picking Grapes


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2020)

Cornhole? Now ya figured out what I'm gettin' ya for Christmas! Back that thang up, baby!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 1, 2020)

If you hear "Jesus loves you." <-- That is nice... unless you are in a Mexican prison.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> If you hear "Jesus loves you." <-- That is nice... unless you are in a Mexican prison.


Walt you always kill it LOL


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2020)

Morning, wonderful day in the neighborhood.....won't you be my friend....


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 1, 2020)

Regarding getting busted up:  I spent two _consecutive_ Christmases in an electric wheelchair.  My left leg had been found hiding behind my fargin neck.

Could not use crun-ches because my scapula and neck were busted.  Wot a pain.

However, there is a genius sawbones out there that put me back together... well, sorta.  

But it is funny, if you start adding it up:

Part of my hip is in my neck... (so now I can fart through my neck?)

My left femur had a hole drilled in it, and that 10-inch "strap" that connects the kneecap to the upper and lower part of the leg was partially removed and placed through that drilled hole and nailed on both ends to the femur and tibia.  BIG fargin hoop nails. 

Doc said he had been thinking of hooking a chain from my scrotum to the back of my knee to remind me to walk standing very straight...

Of course, my entire shoulder and upper arm are titanium-boned.  TINS.

I have willed my body to Science, but the scientists are protesting the will.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2020)

Well i got good news. I got a call from the ppl i use to do Government work for when i had my construction business. They offered me a pretty good salary with Benefits and Bonuses to be a Project Manager doing Government work again. Except this time i wont have to put my tools on. Already have my Badge,,so im good to go.
Im going to finish this job in Indiana and go home and start my new and better job. Plus i get to work with ppl i have known for over 25 yrs. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Well i got good news. I got a call from the ppl i use to do Government work for when i had my construction business. They offered me a pretty good salary with Benefits and Bonuses to be a Project Manager doing Government work again. Except this time i wont have to put my tools on. Already have my Badge,,so im good to go.
> Im going to finish this job in Indiana and go home and start my new and better job. Plus i get to work Thats awesome news brother Awesome, Happy for you



That's awesome news brother Awesome, Happy for you ..........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2020)

They want a honest guy in charge again not a 600 hundred a hammer guy LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks for your support Bro.
And believe me i know about Government spending. Ive been doing government work for over 25yrs. If ppl knew how much their Government Representatives,,especially Judges,, spent on office furniture and a whole host of other bullshit using their hard earned tax money they would freak the fk out.
Ive hung wall covering that was over a hundred dollars for one 4x9 piece and that comes in 30yd bolts.  Ive hung thousands of yards of wall coverings.
I made 7000.00 in one day wiping lemon oil on expensive laminated oak walls in a courts library.


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2020)

Congrats Hopper.  Happy for ya.  Hopefully not as much if any travel involved.   Good to be happy in your work.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hey Hopper , if you all will be pouring any concrete and need a good machine or mop man , I would be willing to entertain offers and come out of retirement to serve my country , if the price is right...we all will benefit from my knowledge and experience

this was a job I did recently


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2020)

@ Hopper, I would think long and hard before hiring Big.  He is the guy who runs around with tinfoil on his head.....


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 1, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's time to eat a cookie and smoke some pot.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2020)

hey now , do t know the anti 5g head device u til you have tried one...

here is an old video , this is not my crew , but they are part of the family so easy on the criticism


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 1, 2020)

While we are on the subject, this guy seems




 to have a bit of a deer problem:


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2020)

Deep fried beer battered bacon for supper tonight. Anybody hungry?


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2020)

Nummo


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 2, 2020)

Good morning OFC, wake it and bake it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2020)

wake and bake and shake


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I honestly feel Religion was a form of mind control to keep the masses in line, threaten the wrath of Lord They shall see they Lord God if not. Vald does the same thing LOL



There is little question that one of the goals of organized religion is to control the actions of the masses.  For instance the 10 commandments with the heaven and hell carrot and stick.

Have ya'll checked out George Carlin's irreverent thoughts on religion?







WeedHopper said:


> Graywolf,,,i kept looking for Jesus and all i found was a guy picking tomatoes. I ended up training him to be a painter.





RosterTheCog said:


> I googled Jesus and I too found him, only he was picking Grapes



Hey Zooses and Hor Heys are easier to find than certified Jesuses these days aren't they?  Especially in the carpentry trades........................

The fish trap exists only because of the fish and the underlying fish with religion is to enable humanity to live together in harmony, as well as assuage our primordial insecurity/superstitions in wondering what the F this whole experience is and what is behind it.

Prostitution may well have been the first barter, but I contend that the shaman/priesthood/politician was the second.  As you can see from the magnificently elegant edifices built to house them over the years, they have done better than the prostitutes.

Last time I checked, there were more than 10,000 organized religions in the world with 500 or more followers, one of which was Christianity.  At that time Christianity alone had more than 32,500 different sects and growing, without even branching out to the others.  Consider that each believes they have the unique answer..................

More kindly folks have been killed in the name of religion than any other cause, because God can't handle it himself (or money), yet statistics show that highly religious communities are tighter knit and have more community involvement with helping the elderly and poor folks, vis a vis relying on government subsidies.



WeedHopper said:


> Well i got good news. I got a call from the ppl i use to do Government work for when i had my construction business. They offered me a pretty good salary with Benefits and Bonuses to be a Project Manager doing Government work again. Except this time i wont have to put my tools on. Already have my Badge,,so im good to go.  Im going to finish this job in Indiana and go home and start my new and better job. Plus i get to work with ppl i have known for over 25 yrs. Yehaaaaaaaaaa



Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Whoop, whoop, awhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations, let the celebration festivities begin!


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2020)

I am not a religious person.  I have personally watched religion prey on the weak and elderly using heaven as a tool to scare them for donations.  My mother actually had to get control of my grandmother's finances to keep the local Baptist Preacher from taking all of her savings.  He was actually going go her house to pray with her and would always walk away a fat donation.  Ended up getting over $10,000 before it stopped.

I also worked at a religious radio station many years ago.  During that time I witnessed how the men of the cloth went after their flock in some very aggressive ways to get donations.  The worst were the Faith Healers, especially the traveling tent shows.  R W Shambach  was the worst.  Guy was a pure con artist.  He would prey on the weak and disabled. 

Not my cup of tea.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Deep fried beer battered bacon for supper tonight. Anybody hungry?


Tastes like chicken I bet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> I am not a religious person.  I have personally watched religion prey on the weak and elderly using heaven as a tool to scare them for donations.  My mother actually had to get control of my grandmother's finances to keep the local Baptist Preacher from taking all of her savings.  He was actually going go her house to pray with her and would always walk away a fat donation.  Ended up getting over $10,000 before it stopped.
> 
> I also worked at a religious radio station many years ago.  During that time I witnessed how the men of the cloth went after their flock is some very aggressive ways to get donations.  The worst were the Faith Healers, especially the traveling tent shows.  R W Shambach  was the worst.  Guy was a pure con artist.  He would prey on the weak and disabled.
> 
> Not my cup of tea.....


So sad, and not to mention a certain church who is right up there with the largest businesses in the world.
Sheep to slaughter so they weep................... Sad state when people can not make up their own minds.
I believe in something is out there, but what race of Aliens I am not sure yet, I do hope the Mothership comes back with my favorite passed-on Puppy at the helm.
How cool would that be.

Oh and least we forget the alter boys.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 2, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. We had a hard freeze last night. Plants will stay in heated GH until Thurs. morning. And then I can start taking all the plants back out.  
I soaked & put into paper towel in baggie beans from my last grow. (BB twist X BB sat,) X Bubba Chunk.Got my fingers crossed...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

But alas , then again the Doc's all say the boy aint right in the head


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2020)

Not much room in my brain for religion....now spirituality is another topic..
for example , when lsd first came on the scene early 60’s in So. California , it was all pure....sugar cubes with a drop of liquid lsd from Sandoz labs , then orange sunshine barrel tabs , Owsley acid , blue cheer , and the baddest of all , stp ...most all doses back then were 1000 mics , 4 way tabs...I would eat a whole one  , maybe 50-100 trips in the 60’s...and I would take it today if it was available...

but now it’s held in very tight medical circles , any stuff on the streets that is called lsd?  It is bathtub crack ecstasy rat poison strychnine and I would not touch any of that feces with a,pole

i seen things that I cannot even articulate....I seen things about Jesus that are so real today that no one or anything can change my mind...there are several different dimensions out there and lsd is the key to unlock that door..if people want to make fun of Jesus , it is because they do not know him or much about him....His teachings and philosophy about life are what I have chosen to be my source of authority , my roadmap in life....the Most High God

that is all


----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2020)

afternoon folks. i finally had solid food last night and this morn. weak as a baby but gonna try to work tomorrow. got some test to do next week, they still can't figure out whats up. my white count was over 14000 yesterday. got stoned last night and just had to lay on the bed and watch the boob tube cause every time i set up the world went dark. needless to say i didn't hit that doobie to many times this morn. yall have a great afternoon.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 2, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> i seen things that I cannot even articulate....I seen things about Jesus that are so real today that no one or anything can change my mind...there are several different dimensions out there and lsd is the key to unlock that door..if people want to make fun of Jesus , it is because they do not know him or much about him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Truth Brother .. I too along with my wife have seen and experienced things of this world that are not natural in our 4 dimensional world .. Me more than her.

My wife has been in the hospital 5 times since February of this year and was close to being declared brain dead a month ago the last time by the neurologist in the ER . Two days after admittance the neurologist was totally amazed at her body and mind facilities recovery .. I told him it was prayers through Jesus that God allowed a miracle and that God's Angels encamp over the hospital we were at and he totally teared up aned nodded yes .... yes God is real and Jesus is real .. religion is just lies

Tree years ago before I came back into the love we are offered I inherited a huge amethyst rock that my great uncle used in his white witchcraft meditations , he lived in san fran in the 30s and 40s and perversions were everywhere . The rock was loaded to the sky with entities that s'posedly were good .. and bad .. we had the rock in our house for 3 weeks when the revelation o0f how bad these things w3ere .. it was disposed of correctly .. that part or branch of the family still has 2 crystal balls he used .. yeah .. all I have to say is put all your chips in with God and his incarnated Son .. yeah I still grow and ingest cannabis in micro doses .. it's healthy when done right .




Where is Boo ? ... did I miss something .


.


----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2020)

i was wondering the same thing. @Drifting13  brother have you heard from brother boo?


----------



## burnie (Dec 2, 2020)

I say my prayers nightly for friends , family and whomever needs it . My thoughts on religion are like my thoughts on guns . I`d rather have it and not need it , rather than not have it and need it . I ain`t perfect by any means , haven`t attended a church service in over 40 years , but still believe in the fundamentals . 
peace


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2020)

giggy said:


> afternoon folks. i finally had solid food last night and this morn. weak as a baby but gonna try to work tomorrow. got some test to do next week, they still can't figure out whats up. my white count was over 14000 yesterday. got stoned last night and just had to lay on the bed and watch the boob tube cause every time i set up the world went dark. needless to say i didn't hit that doobie to many times this morn. yall have a great afternoon.


Glad you are coming back to life slowly.  Take it one step at a time......


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2020)

Glad you feel better Giggy. Hope you find out whats going on. Stomach problems suck.
As for God,,maybe he could stop helping Football players win games,, and start helping innocent children from getting kidnaped raped molested and murdered. 1000s of children are murdered every yr. Where is there God?
I see so called Christians who live thru a car accident say God saved them,,then you hear of several children dying in a house fire. I dont get it.
Maybe someone can explain that for me. Im all ears. By the way,,i was raised Baptist and Pentecostal. Preached for a couple yrs as an assistant Minister back several yrs ago. Have read the Bible from front to back,,so make sure ya have your stories straight.
On a more serious note..im glad some ppl have a God and religion because they could be real pricks without it. Sure glad Hippie goes to Church. Wait,,wrong person. Shit if Hippie walked into a Church he would burst into flames..
By the way guys. I have friends and family that are very much into Church and we get along just fine. They are afraid to stand to close to me when we are at a gathering and they hear thunder ️


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 2, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's football, a cookie and pot smoking time! Good night Boo, wherever you be.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

True story, way back when I was married I joked I hope the Church does not burn down, 
it did 2 months later. Yes the main steeple was struck by lightning and it burnt to the ground.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2020)

Sick bastard. Look what you did. Should be ashamed of yourself.
Wait,,he paid you back. Have you looked in the mirror.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Sick bastard. Look what you did. Should be ashamed of yourself.
> Wait,,he paid you back. Have you looked in the mirror.


Yep my life went to crap thats for sure


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 2, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all. I spoke with Boo a day or two ago. He's been busy in his grow & bought another car...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2020)

What up Drift?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2020)

giggy said:


> i was wondering the same thing. @Drifting13  brother have you heard from brother boo?



he posts over on FB too....

Brother Boo gets around


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2020)

For the pugilists out there


----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2020)

as of right now brother boo, brother drift and i aren't on the social media together. they never asked and nether have i. but one day i would love to set in lodge with both.


bigsur51 said:


> he posts over on FB too....
> 
> Brother Boo gets around


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 3, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Thirstday.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 3, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. Not doing much with this cold front that blew thru, due to how much pain I'm in. But today all the plant come out of the GH's, till the next frost/freeze. Sometimes it feels like a yoyo.
My Brother EC, I look forward to the day we sit in lodge together. Seeing as I'm not active in a lodge here in the swamps it'll have to be in your lodge, because the chances o me going back north(Illinois) are slim to none...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 3, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Evening, y'all. I spoke with Boo a day or two ago. He's been busy in his grow & bought another car...


Jiminy!

Boo looks at the calendar, and says:  *"Holy schitt!  It's Thursday!  I need to buy another car!"*


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 3, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all. Not doing much with this cold front that blew thru, due to how much pain I'm in. But today all the plant come out of the GH's, till the next frost/freeze. Sometimes it feels like a yoyo.
> My Brother EC, I look forward to the day we sit in lodge together. Seeing as I'm not active in a lodge here in the swamps it'll have to be in your lodge, because the chances o me going back north(Illinois) are slim to none...


Sorry to hear of your owies, Drift.  MySonTheDoctor (always one word) told me about *Voltaren* <-- this is a topical _over-the-counter_ med that keeps me in one piece.  Cheap, too.

You smear on a gob of it wherever you hurt, and less than ten minutes later, the hurt is gone. Honest injun.

Lookit the USER RATINGS:  4.4 out of 5 stars



Voltaren  Walmart
Product Title *Voltaren* Topical Arthritis Pain Relief Gel - 1.7 oz Tube Average Rating: ( 4.4 ) out of 5 stars 655 ratings , based on 655 reviews Current Price $9.97 $ 9 . 97 ($5.67/ea)


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 3, 2020)

putembk said:


> I am not a religious person.  I have personally watched religion prey on the weak and elderly using heaven as a tool to scare them for donations.  My mother actually had to get control of my grandmother's finances to keep the local Baptist Preacher from taking all of her savings.  He was actually going go her house to pray with her and would always walk away a fat donation.  Ended up getting over $10,000 before it stopped.



My mother donated thousands over and above her 10% tithe to our local First Baptist building fund from her savings, at the same time my sibling and I sent her money for her support.  It was in response to the pressure from her minister to help him accomplish God's work and his lifetime goal of building a house of wordship from the ground up before he retired.

In the overall scheme of things, it brought more solace to Mom and the minister than it did to me and my sister.  It is unfortunate that the affairs of our gods are handled by mortal men, with all the pathology of mortal men.

I too had some religious experiences in my thirties searching for God and truth with the aid of certain mushrooms, cacti, herbs, as well as windowpane and PCP.  At the time I was primarily focused on Zen Buddhism, so my experiences were more related to understanding being one with the universe as well as the mortals surrounding me, than meeting Jesus or the First Baptist God of thunder and lightening that I grew up with. 

From that I walked away with one commandment, which is thou shalt not create disharmony in the universal body.   Consider that in relationship to the last six of the 10 commandments. 



RosterTheCog said:


> True story, way back when I was married I joked I hope the Church does not burn down,
> it did 2 months later. Yes the main steeple was struck by lightning and it burnt to the ground.



Don't let your guard down brother.  Word must have gotten back to God about the desecration and he has never been known to miss, so maybe he subcontracted the lightening bolt from heaven thang that arrived two months late to stop it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 3, 2020)

Morning, Gents. Got to spend the afternoon with Brother Yooper making bubble hash in the garage with my un-patented Bubble-Matic. He came over in his new Jeep Gladiator. Good LAWD, that's one pretty truck! I'd love to have one, but he can keep the payment book! Sure is a fancy thing, though. Inside, you'd swear you were sitting in a Caddy. All leather, all beautiful. Outside looks like it could drive over a curb and not even spill yer beer.

What kind of buggy did Boo buy this time? Something fast, I'll bet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> For the pugilists out there



One of the best fights ever!  Boxing isn't like it used to be.  I can't name one world champ in any weight class. We are now regulated to watching old men try and punch it out......Tyson/Jones......


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 3, 2020)

I changed my password to "incorrect". So whenever I forget what it is the computer will say:

 "Your password is incorrect".


----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2020)

morning, at work and exhausted. thought i would have a good nights sleep, body said go and the brain said h ell no


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2020)

All it takes is a lil finger tickle to make that clown smile




LOL​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Dec 3, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, time to eat a cookie and smoke some pot.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 3, 2020)

who on here is going to jump up and accept the near future Vaseline for the dishonestly hyped up virtually non killing virus ?... just curious .. and you can't sue for any liabilities sustained ... within 5 years of accepting your Vaseline shot your body looks like Quasimodo and your mind is screaming but no audio is released from your throat ..



I guess this is flavoured like a poll, but .. I kinda would like to know


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2020)

I may let the masses test it and hibernate another year until it passes
As Moses told the Israelites


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Dec 4, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Fryday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 4, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night OFC, time to eat a cookie and smoke some pot.



Better yet, bacon wrapped Oreos.

My physical to break in an new doctor so as to be able to renew my meds went well but I was seriously turned off by her trying to push cholesterol reduction drugs on me, when my cholesterol is and always has been museum quality at 130, with my low density at 60.  When I asked her if she had looked at my cholesterol records, she replied that while it looked good, she was recommending that I take them for preventative maintenance.  

I wonder how much kick back she gets from the drug companies??  For sure I will be looking for an alternative new doctor before my annual next July.  I never considered how many doctors I would go through once I was on Medicare, who no longer accept Medicare or retire themselves.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 4, 2020)

Good morning OFC. I made a list of crap to do yesterday and managed to do 'em all, so today, no lists! Might find something that needs doing but I ain't gonna look too hard. Got some fresh bubble hash Yooper and I made that lays my ears back, so I might just spend the day in a haze. I'm retired; I can do that.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 4, 2020)

Morning old folks. Bacon wrapped cheese fries. Tgif


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 4, 2020)

My therapist says I have a preoccupation with vengeance. We'll see about _that_.


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2020)

@GW....after eating those bacon wrapped Oreos you will need cholesterol meds!!!

Morning OFC!  A day of trimming awaits me!  Started yesterday but only put a dent in it.  To bad as it is gonna be the warmest day of the week and should be spent outside.  I will find time for my daily walk though.

@ Walt....who are you thinking about bestowing your vengeance upon?  I bet it is Roster....he is always up to something.

Wish we could get some of the newer members to jump in here and stir he pot a bit.  It is ok....we don't bite.....every body except Big Sir.....stay away from him!!

Hopper, you here or still traveling about the country?

Anybody here watching Yellowstone?  I just started season 1.... Good series , I am addicted!

@ Hippie,  if you get bored come and help me trim......I could sure use a hand. 

Watching a coyote crossing the golf course out back.....if he gets to close I will remind him this is a NO Coyote zone!!!!!

More coffee!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2020)

Pute,,Im still here in New Castle Indiana. Will be going home for Xmas coming back and finishing this job by 1st week of January,, driving 14hrs to get back home and starting my New and better paying job the 2nd week of January. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 4, 2020)

@ Walt....who are you thinking about bestowing your vengeance upon? I bet it is Roster....he is always up to something.

It's that know-it-all fargin the-rapist.

Strong people don't put others down. They lift them up and slam them on the ground for maximum damage. 

As far as all your trimmin' work -- I'd apply the strategy I always used in my career:

A healthy sleep not only makes your life longer, but also shortens the workday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> @ Walt....who are you thinking about bestowing your vengeance upon? I bet it is Roster....he is always up to something.
> 
> It's that know-it-all fargin the-rapist.
> 
> ...


Wait Me?


----------



## Patwi (Dec 4, 2020)

never before seen so many out of state plates in my area .. must be the jupiter/saturn alignment in 2 weeks ... or just peeps hauling arse from mandatory mask mania .. yep


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 4, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's time to eat a cookie and smoke some pot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night OFC, it's time to eat a cookie and smoke some pot.


im gonna do the ice cream for you
Night


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 4, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all. We had a nice boat ride today. But all we caught was bait. The swamps is filling up with out of state plates. But it's that time of the year.


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2020)

Evening....I know it is still afternoon but the sun is going down....

All I did today was take two walks and trim......and I'm still not done. Only another hour or so but had to stop for the day......I can only do it so long!

Guess what time it is.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> Evening....I know it is still afternoon but the sun is going down....
> 
> All I did today was take two walks and trim......and I'm still not done. Only another hour or so but had to stop for the day......I can only do it so long!
> 
> ...




Gonna get High, High, High With Tommy Chong.


----------



## burnie (Dec 5, 2020)

Night gang !!



peace


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 5, 2020)

Good morning OFC. We're supposed to get a little snow today, I'm just going to stay home and smoke pot.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 5, 2020)

I got another password that fits:

Forrest Gump's Password:   *1Forrest1*


----------



## giggy (Dec 5, 2020)

morning everybody.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 5, 2020)

putembk said:


> @GW....after eating those bacon wrapped Oreos you will need cholesterol meds!!!
> 
> Watching a coyote crossing the golf course out back.....if he gets to close I will remind him this is a NO Coyote zone!!!!!



If I ate them all I would probably die from the sugar overload first.  I eat two strips of bacon with eggs at least three days a week and still have museum quality Cholesterol levels at 130/60.  Grayfox eats the same diet and had cholesterol over 240.  Let's hear it for genetics.

We have a family of coyotes living in our urban hood and we see them regularly on our early morning walks.  They moved in starting about a decade ago, when the possum, racoon and outdoor cat populations started to plummet.  They act wary and keep their distance, but do not appear to be afraid. 

Now that I've seen your taste in women Cog, I would like you to introduce you to my friends kid sister who is horny and likes to be on top, especially mustache rides.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> If I ate them all I would probably die from the sugar overload first.  I eat two strips of bacon with eggs at least three days a week and still have museum quality Cholesterol levels at 130/60.  Grayfox eats the same diet and had cholesterol over 240.  Let's hear it for genetics.
> 
> We have a family of coyotes living in our urban hood and we see them regularly on our early morning walks.  They moved in starting about a decade ago, when the possum, racoon and outdoor cat populations started to plummet.  They act wary and keep their distance, but do not appear to be afraid.
> 
> Now that I've seen your taste in women Cog, I would like you to introduce you to my friends kid sister who is horny and likes to be on top, especially mustache rides.


What a way to go.................................................. 
Have to have a Tap Out with that one. Just in case


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

Hopper gets a new patch


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 5, 2020)

I used to have a black light poster that had a caveman with a clud and that saying.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

1sickpuppy said:


> I used to have a black light poster that had a caveman with a clud and that saying.


I remember that at Spencers Gift store in the back area where the Blk lights were LOL


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2020)

Morning.....seems like everybody is picking on Roster....looking at him I can see why.   Happy shatterday!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 5, 2020)

Well... Dang.

Something dug up my fargin flower bed.  No real harm done, but jeez.

 Every time I am seeing things coming my way, I realize I am driving on the wrong side of the road again.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 5, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all. Got Sam's Club done for the month this a.m.. Outdoor plants going back into GH's Monday.  
I let Boo know y'all where asking about him. He's busy with his grow & cars...


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 5, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC. Our snowstorm was rain instead. Time to eat a cookie and smoke some pot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

This place closes down by 7pm , I guess everyone is getting stoned and eating ice cream


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> This place closes down by 7pm , I guess everyone is getting stoned and eating ice cream



it happens when one opens up at 3:30 am


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> it happens when one opens up at 3:30 am


Hell I am at work by than


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> **** I am at work by than



I hear ya...folks like you put in a half days work before anyone else even gets up


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 6, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 6, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> What a way to go...............Have to have a Tap Out with that one. Just in case



Wise man.  I thought it might be a little iffy myself.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2020)

MR PUTES Started a new post 
check it




__





						What does your Avatar and User Name mean......
					

Bringing back an old thread that has been on every site at one time or another.  We have some very colorful handles here.  Many have some very interesting meanings that say who we are/were.  So.......  PUTEMBK.....  User name......It is a nick name given to me by fellow fly fishermen in Trout...



					www.marijuanapassion.com
				



GOOD STUFF HERE​


----------



## giggy (Dec 6, 2020)

morning everybody. i be toasted, since i was sick it don't take much to put me under the table. hope everybody is having a good morn.


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2020)

Where is everybody?   There are no days off here.  I am out looking for you.






But then there is always slackers.






So get yer a s s to posting.....no excuses.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 6, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all. Food shopping is done for this week. Monday I'll be putting outdoor plants back into the GH's. New electrical panel gets done on Wed.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 6, 2020)

Afternoon people


----------



## Patwi (Dec 6, 2020)

Heading out for Grand Daughters 14th birthday at Mexican Restaurant, besides going to Hawaii for a week this was her second request .. 

I bought her parents matching Shotguns for what will be entering their lives the next 4 years, 

Peace All, .. Life really is good


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 6, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I'm going to eat a cookie and watch some football.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2020)

Sorry guys i worked all weekend and im a tired bastard. Hope you all are having a good night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry guys i worked all weekend and im a tired bastard. Hope you all are having a good night.


Take a shower and relax but really the shower LOL
Night


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 7, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 7, 2020)

Rainin' fit to frighten Noah.


----------



## giggy (Dec 7, 2020)

morning everybody


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 7, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all.  Time to put the outdoor plants back into the GH's, until Thursday.   Wife is up & moving, time to get busy...


----------



## giggy (Dec 7, 2020)

brother drift if you talk to brother boo say hello for me. matter of fact i think i'll text him today.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 7, 2020)

Brother Giggy just remember brother Boo is NOT an early riser.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 7, 2020)

giggy said:


> morning everybody. i be toasted, since i was sick it don't take much to put me under the table. hope everybody is having a good morn.



I knew there had to be an upside to being sick somewhere.....................................



WeedHopper said:


> Sorry guys i worked all weekend and im a tired bastard. Hope you all are having a good night.



Commiseration!  Being retired, with all days mostly the same, I worked both days on the rental too, and am reminded how out of shape for working I am.  To bed early and the good news is that I slept like a baby and Miss Layla for some reason let me sleep in an hour before rousing we with nuzzles and whimpers.

Alas I found both my self feeding flexible electrician drill bits missing, so didn't get everything drilled for the wiring, but got most of it.  The right tools make it easy and without them it ain't purdy.  Looks like finding a new one will be on the top of my list this morning.

I agreed to rent the unit to my friend in the throes of separation, which puts pressure on completion schedule, because he wants to start moving his stuff in immediately.


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2020)

Morning.

@GW, I don't envy you one bit. I was a slum lord for 20 years. I had a small condo complex and did my share of renters.  Sold it a couple years ago......I 'm free now and glad those days are behind me.

Culling day for me.  I have old moms that need replacing and more starts than I need.  So they are going to the chopping block today!  Used to bother me to cull a plant.....you get used to it!

Mrs Pute has a Dr appointment clear across town today, I'm taking her!  That will round out this day!  

Time for breakfast.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2020)

Pute,,your a cold blooded bastard murdering those Moms.
You have no morals.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 7, 2020)

(*sigh*)  (*whimper*) 

"Cull" he says...


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2020)

call it murder....I call it redrum.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2020)

Don't worry too much Guys 
I have seen his new trimmer and She is Spectacular!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2020)

What Plants Officer Krupke


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2020)

This guy may be on to something


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 7, 2020)

Afternoon old folks


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 7, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off to watch football and smoke pot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2020)

Evening, Gents. Shippers FINALLY picked up my car in Brooklyn after 16 days. The dude I bought it from is a saint to put up with it that long. It's probably because the money was in his account within 24 hours after the auction. I'll sleep better when it gets here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Evening, Gents. Shippers FINALLY picked up my car in Brooklyn after 16 days. The dude I bought it from is a saint to put up with it that long. It's probably because the money was in his account within 24 hours after the auction. I'll sleep better when it gets here.


What kind of car, you bought it sight unseen over internet?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Evening, Gents. Shippers FINALLY picked up my car in Brooklyn after 16 days. The dude I bought it from is a saint to put up with it that long. It's probably because the money was in his account within 24 hours after the auction. I'll sleep better when it gets here.







*VAN




IT'S COMING BABY*​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2020)

Funny story, when I was 18-23 I drove custom Vans to date , every good girl made me meet mom and dad
Most parents were impress with just my manners and demeaner and I was good to date.
One or two of the Dads made me open the van before hand and I was even threatened by one LOL
After seeing the fur lined Love Machine with black lights and a queen sized bed custom built by myself (I was a carpenter then)
One Dad said you better not have my daughter back there anytime, and said it would be my balls if she became pregnant .
She did..................................*COMING BABY*


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2020)

It was an eBay auction. I'll post pics when it's in the driveway. Yer gonna love it.

Here's the inside of the van I built a couple of years ago.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2020)

Hippie has a bad ass Good Times Van. Fking awesome.


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2020)

talking about ebay rides, mine is on the way home in an enclosed trailer, top deck...sorry for my absence, life has begun tossing hand grenades at me...here's my new whip...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2020)

Remember how cool they were.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2020)

boo said:


> talking about ebay rides, mine is on the way home in an enclosed trailer, top deck...sorry for my absence, life has begun tossing hand grenades at me...here's my new whip...View attachment 266917
> View attachment 266918


SWEET BOo...................................
Is it a good time to pick up a few collectable cars with the Virus and no jobs?
Must a set ya back on that beauty


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Remember how cool they were.
> View attachment 266919
> View attachment 266920
> View attachment 266921


Mine never looked like that on the outside LOL


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 8, 2020)

Good morning OFC, It's Two Toke Tuesday so double hit that shiite.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2020)

Good morning all you Cool Cats

got my new spring seed catalog and I am already jonesing to plant the 2021 garden

**** , come Jan/Feb , we will be germinating cannabis seeds , gonna send tissue samples of them while they are babies to my good friend who will sex the plants and tell me who is male and who is female which will save us a lot of time and money on selection

some fellas I know in Oregon , about a thousand pounds here , 3 times a year with light dep grows


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 8, 2020)

boo said:


> talking about ebay rides, mine is on the way home in an enclosed trailer, top deck...sorry for my absence, life has begun tossing hand grenades at me...here's my new whip...View attachment 266917
> View attachment 266918


I have never actually seen one of these.  Wow.

PS:  What kinda grenades?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 8, 2020)

putembk said:


> @GW, I don't envy you one bit. I was a slum lord for 20 years. I had a small condo complex and did my share of renters.  Sold it a couple years ago......I 'm free now and glad those days are behind me.  Culling day for me.  I have old moms that need replacing and more starts than I need.  So they are going to the chopping block today!  Used to bother me to cull a plant.....you get used to it!



Grayfox and I've been at it since 1980 and have actually had little tenant problem.  Our first rule is to make it/keep it nice enough that we would be happy to live there and the second is to vet applicants carefully, and then treat them well.  Our oldest tenant at 41 years was there when we bought the duplex and the least senior tenants has been in place 8 years and 13 years.

We have discussed selling out and moving somewhere quieter.  Portland riots have fallen off, but property crimes and gunfire haven't.  A spate of shootings over the weekend, including one home with over 50 bullet holes in it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 8, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> It was an eBay auction. I'll post pics when it's in the driveway. Yer gonna love it.Here's the inside of the van I built a couple of years ago.




Hee, hee, hee...................


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 8, 2020)

New Green Air Travel:


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 8, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. Well it's cold here in the swamps! With another freeze coming tomorrow. But should be OK by Friday for fishing...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 8, 2020)

FARGIN 53F OUT THERE!! 

What has gone wrong??


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> FARGIN 53F OUT THERE!!
> 
> What has gone wrong??




suck it up buttercup


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> suck it up buttercup


I know right
Could always move to a nice warm southern state if you get too cold LOL
(knows where Walt lives)


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I know right
> Could always move to a nice warm southern state if you get too cold LOL
> (knows where Walt lives)



yeah , maybe Cartagena Columbia‘s climate would suit Sir Unca much better than Key Largo , Montego , or Kokomo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2020)

I found an Old Unqa Walts Parade clip
Good ole DoughBoys for sure


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2020)

me thinks Unca is somewhere in this photo too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2020)

Yep He is the Guy in the really funny looking hat I bet


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Yep He is the Guy in the really funny looking hat I bet




you mean the one in the dark shirt?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2020)

Boo, is that a '59 or a '60 Impala?


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2020)

Those pictures were taken way after Walt already served.   That guy in the dark shirt might have been his great grand son....






Sargent Walt in the flesh.....literally!!!


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2020)

roster, wasn't as bad as I've seen online...120,000 for a really super nice impala, too high for my liking.I had my black chevelle I took to big indoor shows, 49 national first places in a row...my 50th consecutive show I was beaten by 1 freakin point...I keep on buying them and when I lose interest my heirs will be stuck with them...hippie, it's a 60...I've collected a 59, 60, 61, another 61, and a 62...gettin full out back in the shop...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2020)

boo said:


> roster, wasn't as bad as I've seen online...120,000 for a really super nice impala, too high for my liking.I had my black chevelle I took to big indoor shows, 49 national first places in a row...my 50th consecutive show I was beaten by 1 freakin point...I keep on buying them and when I lose interest my heirs will be stuck with them...hippie, it's a 60...I've collected a 59, 60, 61, another 61, and a 62...gettin full out back in the shop...


Heck I am available for adoption
House Broke too


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2020)

He is a lying bastard. He still shits in the floor.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> He is a lying bastard. He still shits in the floor.


Only if a certain person Member asks me nicely


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2020)

roster can come over but the dog comes in but he stays out...no shitting in this house...


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice to read ya brother Boo. Cool ride for sure. Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off to Two Toke my night away.


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2020)

g'nite brother rudie, rest well and wake up to smoke another one...


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 8, 2020)

Evening everybody been a long day here's to a good night.


----------



## burnie (Dec 9, 2020)

`Bout time for this ol` fart to call it a day . Night all . Something to listen to first :



peace


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 9, 2020)

Good morning OFC, morning brother Boo. It's Weedsday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 9, 2020)

Now here is a mystery box that will entertain you:


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 9, 2020)

boo said:


> roster, wasn't as bad as I've seen online...120,000 for a really super nice impala, too high for my liking.I had my black chevelle I took to big indoor shows, 49 national first places in a row...my 50th consecutive show I was beaten by 1 freakin point...I keep on buying them and when I lose interest my heirs will be stuck with them...hippie, it's a 60...I've collected a 59, 60, 61, another 61, and a 62...gettin full out back in the shop...


Good to see ya back, Brother Boo.

Note to crowd:  Boo and Himself got to gumpin' onna phone last night for more than an hour.  What a fascinatin' dude.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 9, 2020)

For those who have good doggies:


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2020)

Morning.  What day is it?


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 9, 2020)

Morning old farts. For the old fart that can't remember what day it is, it's hump day.


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2020)

Thank you puppy


----------



## giggy (Dec 9, 2020)

needs to be friday. i know i know wishing my life away.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 9, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all. Today is the day my electrical panel upgrade got done.   They all most done until inspection tomorrow. My new Gorilla 3' X 3' tent should be leaving today with a bunch of other flowering stuff. I'm gonna try a 315 watt CMH light. From all I have read it's made to work in a 3' X 3'.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 9, 2020)

Evening folks. I like my leds.


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2020)

Congrats to 1sickpuppy as he has just posted the 1,000,000th post.  A job well done and something he planned for months.  For his dedication and hard work we are awarding him a  *Pat on the A s s and a Copy of the Home Game. *Lets all give him a hand for a job well done.


----------



## boo (Dec 10, 2020)

well, that's better than a hand job I guess...


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 10, 2020)

Good morning brother Boo, good morning OFC, it's Thirstday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2020)

Hippie said he would give him a reach around.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 10, 2020)

Putembk:

I invented something we called *The Home Game* for my boys (half a fargin century ago).  It was vaguely like Parcheesi, but with some other funny hazards.  Wish I still had it.

While I am at it... if I was rich enough, I would buy everyone here a volcano.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2020)

Whoop, whoooop, awhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations 1sickpuppy!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2020)

Good morning folks

a chilly 20 here but I’m still pouring concrete today cause it ain’t gonna be match warmer for the next 10 days

new dab rig with electrical nail , so far so good


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 10, 2020)

Morning, y'all. Waiting on the sparky to get back here as we have NO hot water! Time for my oatmeal & yogurt. BBLater...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 10, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> a chilly 20 here but I’m still pouring concrete today cause it ain’t gonna be match warmer for the next 10 days
> 
> ...



Good Lord!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 10, 2020)

Morning folks. Wow never thought about post count but that is kool.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2020)

Morning OFC!  I still remember the good old days when we used to just smoke a joint!!!  Now Walt wants to spread Volcanos around the world and Big has concocted something that looks like it was manufactured by NASA to get high!!  I still use the same kind of pipe I used in the 70's.


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2020)

morning pute and the rest


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2020)

Me too, Pute.

Got the car washed and waxed. Here's the pics I took.


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 10, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's time for a cookie and pot smoking!


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2020)

Damm Hippie, I didn't realize you were a roller.....bet you don't park that in a WalMart parking lot.  I still like my truck....image I want.....I'm a redneck pothead and don't diverse a nice ride like that.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night OFC, it's time for a cookie and pot smoking!


Rudie....you really have sworn off the ice cream.  Enjoy your night my friend.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 10, 2020)

Evening folks we hit 70 degrees today. I took down a lemon haze auto the other day. Jarred it up today. Took a tester wasn't bad. Hope everybody has a good night.


----------



## burnie (Dec 11, 2020)

Almost eyelid theatre time . Night gang . Here`s some straight up BG , the way I like it 



peace


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 11, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Fryday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2020)

Morning ya old bastards. Get your asses up. If im up everybody's up.
Nice car Hippie.


----------



## giggy (Dec 11, 2020)

morning ofc. high today 62º o-well it's fry-day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 11, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning ya old bastards. Get your asses up. If im up everybody's up.
> Nice car Hippie.



asses up Boss!...

moar coffee!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 11, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> new dab rig with electrical nail , so far so good





putembk said:


> I still remember the good old days when we used to just smoke a joint!!!  Now Walt wants to spread Volcanos around the world and Big has concocted something that looks like it was manufactured by NASA to get high!!  I still use the same kind of pipe I used in the 70's.





Hippie420 said:


> Me too, Pute.  Got the car washed and waxed. Here's the pics I took.



After using an electric nail, I will never go back.  Having a precise temperature to vaporize at is golden!

Nice sled Hippie!  I saw one Wraith at auction here, but it was in such poor shape that I declined.  What displacement engine does your's have?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 11, 2020)

putembk said:


> Damm Hippie, I didn't realize you were a roller.....bet you don't park that in a WalMart parking lot.  I still like my truck....image I want.....I'm a redneck pothead and don't diverse a nice ride like that.


Nice rig bro!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 11, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> asses up Boss!...moar coffee!



Yes to whatever the question was...............


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2020)

Morning. I guess I'm late!  No worries though I will catch up.  Coffee helps with that.

Put a thong on those two wth the bare a s s girls Big......from now on.  We don't want a certain female administrator showing her favorite male buts as well!

Snowed last night but only a dusting.  Gonna be an indoor kind of day. Good day for making kief!

Right now I'm gonna warm up my coffee.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 11, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC!  I still remember the good old days when we used to just smoke a joint!!!  Now Walt wants to spread Volcanos around the world and Big has concocted something that looks like it was manufactured by NASA to get high!!  I still use the same kind of pipe I used in the 70's.


Yabbut... A volcano helps s-t-r-e-t-c-h  out what you'd burn in ten minutes into ten hours.  TINS.

Ya lights up yer pipe, and already I see smoke in the air.  Then ya takes a hit -- you know better than to hold it, really -- and blow all them yummies out into the world, never to be seen again.  (*poof*) Gone.

Put exactly the same amount in a Volcano:  You _don't_ burn it up, but just get the nummies to rise into a sealed bag.  There it stays, while you let the remainder of the 'spice' (still in the metal holder thingy) cool down and stay potent.

Ya takes a hit on the bag -- don't hold it -- but just breathe it back into the bag.  

Then just breathe normally without the bag until you are ready for another...

You can do this for ten hits at least <-- using less than your one burning hit.  Do the blow-back-in trick multiple times until the bag contents are more or less completely in you.  

Of course, sumbody who can/has to go around "*culling!!*" plants (*sob*)  (*whimper*)   (*drool*) probably doan need no steenking Volcanos. 

All that said, I am almost out.  Oh dear.


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2020)

^^^^^Why is everybody picking on me....


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 11, 2020)

Enjoy the evening OFC. It's time to eat my cookie and smoke some pot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 11, 2020)

Walt, one good outdoor grow and you won't even keep roaches anymore.

GW, she's a 412CI V8. Got a pair of twin SU carbs on it. She's in pretty good shape, but the brakes have me nervous. Figure 3K for a brake job.


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 12, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Satyrday....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 12, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, one good outdoor grow and you won't even keep roaches anymore.
> 
> GW, she's a 412CI V8. Got a pair of twin SU carbs on it. She's in pretty good shape, but the brakes have me nervous. Figure 3K for a brake job.



I remember when I stopped saving roaches and pipe scrapings for the hard times.  I soaked the last batch in the denatured ethanol  that I cleaned my pipes in and then extracted the concentrate, which I cleaned up using a hexane brine wash.  

Next I quit smoking altogether and just dabbed in deference to my lungs.





__





						10.3 Pentane/Hexane/Heptane and brine wash
					





					graywolfslair.com
				




421 in3 with twin SU's should be adequate for its around 5000 lb body weight.  Is there still meat left on the rotors, or does that price include new ones?

Good point Rudedude, unleash the Satyrs and let the debauchery begin!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2020)

Found Rosters Dad


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning. I guess I'm late!  No worries though I will catch up.  Coffee helps with that.
> 
> Put a thong on those two wth the bare a s s girls Big......from now on.  We don't want a certain female administrator showing her favorite male buts as well!
> 
> ...


*She Better not I sent those pictures in private, not for sharing.*


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2020)

Morning OFC!  Happy shatterday!  Another snow day here.  Supposed to get 6" here in the foot hills above the city.

Taking cuts today. Plus I will try planting 2 more Cindy 99 x Northern Lights seeds.  Last time one died and the other was a male ...

Football today as well.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 12, 2020)

Nothing but a dreary rain here. Dark, cold, and wet. Good day for a tall tree and a short rope. No place to go after the extension of the illegal lockdown. On a happy note, the geese are loving it.


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2020)

Morning Hippie


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2020)

Morning Putembk..


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2020)

Morning Big....time for a visit.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 12, 2020)

We had a nice boat ride yesterday & got to know the GPS/fish finder better. We went out about 15miles to a GPS spot given to us & then worked our way in. Didn't catch anything but bait. But sure was a nice day on the water. Going out to deliver food & donations to several animal shelters in our area. Local playhouse @ 2pm this afternoon...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 12, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, one good outdoor grow and you won't even keep roaches anymore.



That's excellent advice... just like W.C. Fields "Sure Cure For Insomnia": Get a good night's sleep.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Found Rosters Dad
> View attachment 267005


My Cousin Karl He worked as a Guard On Rikers Island


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2020)

Time for football.


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 12, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's time for a cookie and some pot smoking.


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2020)

good night rudie...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 12, 2020)

Hope you old farts are good and high and comfy. I'm about to kick it up a notch.


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2020)

I spent a good part of the day visiting with a very old friend and then took elvis out for a nice long cruise...a near epic day...


----------



## burnie (Dec 12, 2020)

Lungs achin` today so got into some special no bakes.......and may have slightly overdone it !  Hangin` on by my fingernails !!  lol
peace


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 12, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Found Rosters Dad
> View attachment 267005


Roster as a child................


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 13, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> My Cousin Karl He worked as a Guard On Rikers Island
> View attachment 267015


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

Just about sums it up


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

How the crew really sees Roster


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2020)

Morning, cold outside!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

SPARE TIRE


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 13, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. Enjoying a nice warm day. Until the next cold front moves in on Monday. Wed. everything goes back into GH's...


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 13, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, time to eat my cookie and smoke some pot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

The Girlfriends Twerk Class Tonight


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 14, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 14, 2020)

Yes it is, isn't it?


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 14, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. Just got told the county inspector will get here when he get's here.   My new tent arrived & I don't dare unbox it! grrrr


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 14, 2020)

Are there prerequisites to posting in the old farts club?
My odometer just rolled over 61 and my check engine light has been on for quite a while now.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2020)

You will fit right in biker


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2020)

Damn it GW, you got my eyeballs bouncin'.

Welcome, WB.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm not really a biker more motorcyclist.
Here is a list of the bikes I have owned since 1972:
I still have the BMW K100RT and the 2017 KLR650

Keystone Minibike
Kawasaki J1 80cc
Yamaha 50cc
Suzuki RV125 AKA Cucumber
Yamaha DT2-250
Honda CL350
Can-Am 250 MX2
Kawasaki H2 500cc Triple
Yamaha XS750
Yamaha 11 Special
BMW K100RT
BMW R1100S
Yamaha 500XT
2008 KLR650
2017 KLR650


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2020)

This is why I quit riding.....I go crazy on a motorcycle....can't help myself.  And to may crazies driving cars as well.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 14, 2020)

I think that really hurt!
I ride my pavement bike early in the day when there is less traffic. 
The dual sport bike lets me go where there is a lot less to hurt me.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 14, 2020)

My Geezer Glide (FLHTC) is gonna be triked. But I still have my Shovelhead & Sporty. I really miss my Norton Commando Combat, had to sell it to help pay for a Surgery along with a 1962 XLCH.
It's good to have another rider in here...


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 14, 2020)

My 1200 Sporty is in my buddy's shed, I had to give up riding as my back won't stand for it anymore. I still miss riding but it is what it is. Enjoy the night OFC, it's time for a cookie and pot smoking.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 14, 2020)

Flash from the past Hopper


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 14, 2020)

These are my main rides these days
.


----------



## burnie (Dec 15, 2020)

Always liked the KLRs . See a dirt road ya` wanna` try just go for it .  My only question is......Is it comfy on dirt roads ? 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 15, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's another Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 15, 2020)

Its a bit heavy for off road but I have been on a lot of back roads where a 4x4 would be challenged.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 15, 2020)

Good morning 


This is  a fun ride from I70 to Deckers


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 15, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! After my oatmeal & yogurt it's off to the DMV to renew my DL, oh [email protected] joy...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! After my oatmeal & yogurt it's off to the DMV to renew my DL, oh [email protected] joy...


Do it on line, they use over 10yr old pictures on file they don't care
Oh the eye test part I get from my eye doc , just a form number. and doctors name and pay via CC

This is an example of a DMV renewal page




__





						GoRenew
					





					services.flhsmv.gov


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 15, 2020)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Are there prerequisites to posting in the old farts club?  My odometer just rolled over 61 and my check engine light has been on for quite a while now.



Actually more of a point system, with extra credit for being mentally twisted and physically beat up.  If your age plus your number of chronic pains and degree of twist equals at least 75, you're in.

If you're just short, stick around and we'll soon twist you the rest of the way.



Hippie420 said:


> Damn it GW, you got my eyeballs bouncin'.Welcome, WB.



Mesmerizing isn't it?



putembk said:


> This is why I quit riding.....I go crazy on a motorcycle....can't help myself.  And to may crazies driving cars as well.



I quit riding bikes 37 years ago, after waking up in a receiving ward all busted and deciding I was too old to get that busted up again.  My neck injuries continue to remind me why riding on the street with cars that don't see me is a bad idea,  as evidenced by them sometimes suddenly hitting me head on making an sudden unannounced  left turn.

I also gave up my 500S off road bike at the same time, even though I had never been seriously injured, as Pute says, I am inclined to push things to the limit and did occasionally have "beyond" experiences trying to keep up with better riders that broke my bike and left me with owees.

My confidence wasn't bolstered by watching the better riders I was trying to keep up with, crash and burn occasionally, sometimes spectacularly.  Sometimes they deserved to crash, but I remember following one across a clear cut at 30 plus and watching a stick lock his front wheel and face plant him.  I didn't know anyone as good as he was and if it could happen to him, it could happen to me.

In keeping with my new found insight and a desire to remain safe, I sold both bikes and bought a Sunbeam Tiger to turbo charge and intercool...................
...


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 15, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Do it on line, they use over 10yr old pictures on file they don't care
> Oh the eye test part I get from my eye doc , just a form number. and doctors name and pay via CC
> 
> This is an example of a DMV renewal page
> ...


I tried this first. I had to bring a whole folder of stuff to prove I am. I even brought my original DD-214. No complaints I was in & out in less that 1/2 a hour


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> I tried this first. I had to bring a whole folder of stuff to prove I am. I even brought my original DD-214. No complaints I was in & out in less that 1/2 a hour


Oh you needed that super secret new fangled DL that thats the place of a passport .
I forgot......................


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 15, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's cookie and pot smoking time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2020)

The Fastest Indian  Burt Munro


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2020)

Im drinking some Jack Daniels Tennessee Fire. Burns all the way down,,but sure taste good.
Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 15, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> The Fastest Indian  Burt Munro
> View attachment 267104




it looks like Burt wants to be one with his scooter


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2020)

it does look quite intimate...


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 16, 2020)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Weedsday. Morning brother Boo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2020)

Morning old farts. Get yur asses up. Im up everybody's up.

Coffee girl time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> it looks like Burt wants to be one with his scooter





boo said:


> it does look quite intimate...



Seems kinky to me!  He looks about two strokes short of orgasm............

Wowza, a conundrum.  I found a picture labeled lottery winner, but it doesn't identify which person.  What's ya'll's take?  The person on your right, or your left?

.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> The Fastest Indian  Burt Munro
> View attachment 267104


  The 1920 Indian Scout that he set the 184 plus change speed record with was a streamliner, so this may be the bike without the shell.

Imagine how hard it is to see straight ahead lying down like that, without raising your whole body.  Imagine the air lift you get at that angle once you do raise up if you didn't have a protective screen.  

As a tongue in cheek, look at the size of that front drum and consider what it took to stop from 184 mph even if the rear was twice that size.  His gears were his brakes, soooo he needed more room to slow down than he did to get up to speed.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 16, 2020)

I got my bike up to 135 once.  It took almost a mile to slow down.  I was NOT going to touch a brake and die.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2020)

The one time I was ever a bit scared to be on a bike was when I was on the back of my sisters boyfriends bike (true psycho ) (I mean in and out of nut houses ) (plain nuts) It was nothing special just a Honda I think 750 (biggest motor at the time) Any hoot he took use down a mile of abandoned roadway with blacktop and opened it up (motor had performance Carbs and over sized jets )
Bike hit 100mph real fast and slowly climbed to about 125mph .
Then he screams back at me to lay down on top of him, less wind resistance , and he does the same.
There we are zooming down an old road with some potholes and large sticks laying here and there doing 125mph and he's laughing like a maniac , the machine topped out at 135mph (needle was pinned) with us laying on top of each other on the bike. The really bad part was when he let the handle bars go and we were flying free wheel (no hands) at 135mph on a shitty roadway. Well we finally slowed down and I never climbed on back of MC again.   Had to be there to feel the rush.
I have driven in fast cars but nothing compared with this MC ride.
Hopper will say he wanted me to be sexy for him.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2020)

Then there was the time I almost froze to death stuck in open boat 5 miles from shore , ice in water trying to make a living. Motor was shot no radio, before cell phones and no one even knew I was out on the water that day , it was so bad , no one else went out that day.   I must have an angel.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 16, 2020)

Things like that help build character.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2020)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Things like that help build character.


Like playing Russian Roulette with friends when we got board on the hot Mississippi nights


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 16, 2020)

how about waking upto this?....right out the front door


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 16, 2020)

GW, I'd venture to say that Tubbo was the lottery winner.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 16, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. Broke the flip phone all most in half last night. Time to find a replacement...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 16, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Then there was the time I almost froze to death stuck in open boat 5 miles from shore , ice in water trying to make a living. Motor was shot no radio, before cell phones and no one even knew I was out on the water that day , it was so bad , no one else went out that day.   I must have an angel.



Awright, funny anecdote.  I was 14, visiting a buddy (Tom) who lived on a canal that led to the sea.  We had gone duck hunting on his rowboat with the 4HP motor. 

As soon as we got into the bay, here came the snow.  Whiteout.  We had no compass (who needs a fargin compass in a BAY?  Just turn the motor on and eventually you will hit land.  That's what we did until we ran out of gas.  Freezing.  So we started to row.  Eventually, we got to a shore, Tom recognized where we were, and we rowed back to his canal.

Understand, here:  Two kids chilled to the fargin bone, exhausted.  Got to his dock, and I climbed up the snow-covered slippery logs onto the dock.  Tom picked up the shotguns, and leaned up to hand them to me.

He off-balanced because of the ice and snow, and fell straight down in twelve feet of freezing water... dressed in super heavy clothing.  After a couple of seconds, he surfaced with a shocked-white face.  I was able to get my hand around his wrist.  I could feel tendons standing out in my neck as I walked backward, dragging him to safety.

Tom gets up, looks at me -- and this is the sequence of words exactly:

"Geez, Walt!  You saved my life, I... OH SCHIT!! The shotguns!!"

He turned around and jumped off the damn' dock, dove down to the bottom, and came up with the shotguns.

Second time was actually easier to pull him up, since the shotguns made it so I did not have to bend down and do a dead-lift.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2020)

OK who else put their fingers in live light sockets to see if could kill you?
It became a game after a while to see who could do it the longest, oh course I won silly.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright, funny anecdote.  I was 14, visiting a buddy (Tom) who lived on a canal that led to the sea.  We had gone duck hunting on his rowboat with the 4HP motor.
> 
> As soon as we got into the bay, here came the snow.  Whiteout.  We had no compass (who needs a fargin compass in a BAY?  Just turn the motor on and eventually you will hit land.  That's what we did until we ran out of gas.  Freezing.  So we started to row.  Eventually, we got to a shore, Tom recognized where we were, and we rowed back to his canal.
> 
> ...


Walt was he wearing wader pants with built in boots?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 16, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Walt was he wearing wader pants with built in boots?


No way.  This took place in 1954.  Teenage kids got hand-me-down coats and corduroy pants.  

Oh:  For me, putting a finger in a socket to see if it was live was standard practice back in the Olden Days when there were no handy multimeters.  Just use a very light touch.


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> GW, I'd venture to say that Tubbo was the lottery winner.
> 
> View attachment 267122


Absolutely the truth.  Laughing my a s s off.  Hippie, is a dirty old man with lots of life's experiences and it shows.....


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 16, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, time to eat a cookie and smoke some pot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm smoking hash and was going to substitute a cookie with the left over egg noodles I made yesterday, but they seem to have evaporated. I'm thinking one of the gals got 'em.


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 17, 2020)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Thirstday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 17, 2020)

*O Frabjous Day!*

O alexiteric scibility, peramene, and rhathymia granted by my Maecenas for nuppence but comity.

Himself is lit*!*


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2020)

Fking stoner.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 17, 2020)

_"Life, she ees joost a bowl of frijoles." _<-- Manuel Labor, the Messican Philosopher.

He also said:

_"I theenk.  Therefore, I yam.  I theenk."_




But now I must wax poetic.  (Wax who?)
----------------------------------------------

How high fly the flea 
Where flew the fly to flee?
Whence fly the three 
Through the true and the blue
Where free flew the three,
Friday froo? Hm?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2020)

Crazy bastard. Stop jacking with so early in the morning.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 17, 2020)

Was it the Mexican Philosopher Manual Labor that coined the phrase: "Hombre que se va a dormir con comezón en el trasero se despierta con dedos apestosos"?


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2020)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Was it the Mexican Philosopher Manual Labor that coined the phrase: "Hombre que se va a dormir con comezón en el trasero se despierta con dedos apestosos"?


Man who goes to sleep with an itchy butt wakes up with stinky fingers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Man who goes to sleep with an itchy butt wakes up with stinky fingers


I thought that was Hippies' quote


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2020)

Well Good news is there was no mold on my last harvest (Gelato 41) I thought the PM had gotten to it but I was just over worried parent again.
Smoke tested a bit early was not very happy with the taste or smell in a joint, I smoke a jay again last night and man it was sweet, and a very pleasant burn and flavor (better than any fine Cuban Cig)
I even got a seed or 2 as a bonus. Very pleased and will grow again.
Needed to CURE before smoking that is for sure, actually almost was going to be hash because it had such an off taste before.
Im Happy Puppy I just peed


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 17, 2020)

Enjoy that harvest Rooster!

im enjoying some hot coffee and a few dabs of diesel


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2020)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> View attachment 267143


That, and the daily headline will be, "Oat bran; The Silent Killer."


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2020)

Morning....funny stuff Biker....thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 17, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all.


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 17, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC. We got a buttload of snow here last night and this morning. At least it's the light fluffy stuff not the ball breaking kind. I'm off to eat a cookie and smoke pot. No football for me tonight, it starts too late.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2020)

Half a dozen flakes on the ground here. Darker than the insides of a cow outside already.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 17, 2020)

so if 4 is spelt four shouldn’t 40 be spelled fourty , not forty?

like forty is a long fortnight and has nothing to do with numbers

speaking of spelt , is it spelled correctly , or spelt correctly?

tu , to , too , and two is a lot which a lot is not very much real estate

so the schools want condoms passed out to the students and a lot of the parents are getting upset.......and now the school is facing a condom conundrum 

meanwhile the orders for more condoms has the Trojan Rubber factory working overtime which led to a local newspaper reporting that there is a local proliferation of prophylactics....

back to your regularly scheduled programs


----------



## burnie (Dec 18, 2020)

Night gang ! Some send off music..................



peace


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 18, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Fryday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> OK who else put their fingers in live light sockets to see if could kill you?I



See attached to better understand my own introduction to 120 VAC.



putembk said:


> Absolutely the truth.  Laughing my a s s off.  Hippie, is a dirty old man with lots of life's experiences and it shows.....



You have to admire that in a brother.



Wannabe_Biker said:


> Hombre que se va a dormir con comezón en el trasero se despierta con dedos apestosos"?



Clearly someone with personal insight.


----------



## Steve1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Good Morning OFC !


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 18, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> See attached to better understand my own introduction to 120 VAC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G'Morning, y'all. That pic was of me only I used a paperclip...


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2020)

Good mornin!  Things never change.....you guys are already at it.  I must be on Cali time.  I'm always one step behind.  A bit of coffee will help out though.  

Supposed go be snowing here now.  Guess it is late in coming.  All I see is two coyotes and a squirrel.  

Working in the grow this morning ..... Lots to do.  That's ok....labor of love most of the time.

Development company is building houses on the other side of the Golf course.  I can' t believe how they are crammed together.  Looks like they are only 6 foot apart!  What happened to setbacks?  Million dollar homes built so close together you could pee into your neighbors bedroom from yours.  No yard just humanity in a 
box!

Why is it that every little boy has to stick something into a wall outlet....I did it ONCE!!!  You learn quick.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 18, 2020)

Good morning too , or , also

how does everyone like their eggs?

sunny-side up for me!


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 18, 2020)

Nice!!
I have to go out in the cold rain to work.
I tried to retire last year but one of my employers made me
an offer I could not refuse. I'm supposed to work two days a week but today is 
day three.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 18, 2020)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Nice!!
> I have to go out in the cold rain to work.
> I tried to retire last year but one of my employers made me
> an offer I could not refuse. I'm supposed to work two days a week but today is
> day three.



i remember those days Amigo!.....keep your chin up , retirement will eventually arrive!

moar coffee!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 18, 2020)

It was a pair of tweezers in a wall socket that taught me how to do the 60 cycle shuffle at the tender age of three. A quick thinking Mom probably saved my silly ass by kicking me across the floor. Thanks, Mom.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 18, 2020)

so I was browsing through some old Coffee Shoppe employee photos from when my grampa ran the Shoppe and I waxed quite nostalgic 


.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning too , or , also
> 
> how does everyone like their eggs?
> 
> ...


Flip them all over


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2020)

My first electrical experience was prying a stuck plug out of a socket using a butter knife, which blew the fuse and a hole in the knife. 

I can't start to estimate how many times I've been hooked up since, but mostly it just makes me hurt myself jerking my hand out of an enclosure somewhere.  I got hooked up once really good, wearing shorts on a hot sweaty day and kneeling on a stainless sink while changing an overhead fluorescent light.  I didn't trip the breaker because the wall switch was off, but I forgot about the electrical receptical in the light for razors and such, which was hot even with the switch off and cut halfway into it with a set of electricians pliers. 

It nailed me hard and froze me in place so with all my inner strength I started to open my hand to get loose, and then it started arcing in my hand and burning me, sooooo I leaned to one side and fell off the sink, thereby breaking me free.

My nerves were jangly for several hours afterwards and I now understand how some folks get electrocuted with a piddly 120VAC.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> so I was browsing through some old Coffee Shoppe employee photos from when my grampa ran the Shoppe and I waxed quite nostalgic
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Was that a bit of leg calf in that one


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> so I was browsing through some old Coffee Shoppe employee photos from when my grampa ran the Shoppe and I waxed quite nostalgic



You sure had go through a lot more clothes back in those days to get near the good stuff.

On the other hand it looks like there is enough room to hide under the folds of some of those dresses.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My first experience was prying a stuck plug out of a socket using a butter knife, which blew the fuse and a hole in the knife.
> 
> I can't start to estimate how many times I've been hooked up since, but mostly it just makes me hurt myself jerking my hand out of an enclosure somewhere.  I got hooked up once really good, wearing shorts on a hot sweaty day and kneeling on a stainless sink while changing an overhead fluorescent light.  I didn't trip the breaker because the wall switch was off, but I forgot about the electrical receptical in the light for razors and such, which was hot even with the switch off and cut halfway into it with a set of electricians pliers.
> 
> ...


I believe my heart problem started this way too. was hit with 240 at main panel many yrs ago
had to basically fall away from box it had the death grip on me.
I passed out for short time and no one else was there to see me when it happened.
I never received any medical help at the time, but to this day I suffering from half my heart not getting a signal to fire correctly.
So please be careful    LOL
Yeah Right, Careful what's that..........................

120 will fry ya under those circumstances.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You sure had go through a lot more clothes back in those days to get near the good stuff.
> 
> On the other hand it looks like there is enough room to hide under the folds of some of those dresses.


That is why they made so many flavors of toilet water.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> That is why they made so many flavors of toilet water.



Yeah, not to forget that was before running water and daily showers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yeah, not to forget that was before running water and daily showers.


So tell me old wise one, what were the Lady's that worked at Big Jill's like?
I guess the men stank even more  LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 18, 2020)

GW, the worst I ever took was my right arm touching the neutral side of a 220 30 amp wire with my left arm touching a 4" cold water pipe. Knocked me off of and 8' scaffold and flat on my back. Slurred my speech for fifteen minutes. As soon as I could talk, I told 'em to call the meat wagon off. They insisted. I told them I was fine and wasn't going to any hospital.
Got hit by 277 volt and burned a black spot on one of my tattoos. Both times I was working around scab electricians. Not one of 'em would own up to being the dumbass that caused it. Go figure.


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 18, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, I'm off to eat a cookie and smoke some pot.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 18, 2020)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Nice!!
> I have to go out in the cold rain to work.
> I tried to retire last year but one of my employers made me
> an offer I could not refuse. I'm supposed to work two days a week but today is
> day three.



There WILL come a day, WB.  Trust yer Unca.  I have now been retired from a company longer than I worked there.

You'll hear the hosannahs:

*"And yea! All the people threw camel schit... because in those days, confetti was not yet invented."*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 18, 2020)

I drove two 18” metal form stakes through an 880 volt buried line at the Seattle after treatment plant back in the 80’s........it shut down part of the plant...

the inspectors upon discovery of the damage told me I was a lucky fella


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 19, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Satyrday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2020)

Good morning 
coffee and oatmeal cookies with raisins for breakfast


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 19, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> I drove two 18” metal form stakes through an 880 volt buried line at the Seattle after treatment plant back in the 80’s........it shut down part of the plant...
> 
> the inspectors upon discovery of the damage told me I was a lucky fella


Jeeeeeebus.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 267196
> View attachment 267198



holy espresso maker!..

who doesn’t like coffee!?......I’m sorry


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 19, 2020)

Sounds like a plethora of near death or seeing god electrical experiences in the pack.  In addition to VAC jolts, I've also hooked up a few good times to high voltage/high frequency performance ignition systems and watched a whole substation go up in one big electrical arc on the next block from the facility I was working at at the time.  It sounded like one huge welding arc, with intermittent transformer explosions.



WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 267193



Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort!  Harleys hauly!  Probably a spirited ride sans trailer, and bet it's fun in the wind with......................  Do you know if it is a diesel?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2020)

A friend of mine went over to Saudi Arabia with Williams Brothers out of Tulsa to ramrod all the concrete work

Bill told me that all new workers were initiated by using the trowel machine

the spark plug wire was removed from the plug and the new worker was told to hold the end of the spark plug wire , you guessed it , while someone else pulled the starter rope

 BAM!


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 19, 2020)

Why is it that the sun comes out during the day and 
not at night when we actually need the light?


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2020)

Morning OFC!!   Happy weekend to those who still punch a time clock!  

@Biker....makes since to me.   Just think how much we could save on electricity ......

Football today....if they play.....covid focks with everything.....


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 19, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. Plants go back out today. Until late next week.
My worst electrical experience was with 230v 3 phase & a bad contactor. Blew me about 8' across the shop. All my hair was standing on end.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 267193


That is just SO wrong on so many levels.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2020)

say you old farts , do any of you all watch Peaky Binders?.....

it’s the best show


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2020)

This is for you Big....


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2020)

putembk said:


> This is for you Big....





awww come on man , I’m not into that kinky farm stuff

more of a romp in the hay traditionalist





.


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 19, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, time to eat a cookie and smoke some pot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> say you old farts , do any of you all watch Peaky Binders?.....
> 
> it’s the best show
> 
> ...


AWESOME Show in my book, I was going to ask same question myself


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2020)

putembk said:


> This is for you Big....


That looks like something Roster would have done LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2020)

Found a pic of hopper at work in the office


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2020)

Need to put a posting on the home page
SITE Rolls Up at 6pm, or when football
is on dang it!
Night all


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2020)

not me man , I’m smoking grass and still drinking coffee



.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2020)

I'll join ya with a Coke and a bowl of hashish. Where do I find this peeky blinders show? Netflix? Prime? I got most of 'em.


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 20, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey.  I just realized -- when cannibals eat a missionary, they get a taste of religion.  

My mind goes to corners when it is cold... like today.  EEK.  Lower 60's.  We had planned to go down to the beach and shoot some clams, but not in this weather.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll join ya with a Coke and a bowl of hashish. Where do I find this peeky blinders show? Netflix? Prime? I got most of 'em.


Netflix  use the search bar on left of screen.
Peaky Blinders give it a chance gets pretty good.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey My Dad and I called that the popes nose,


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2020)

Sunday!  Sunday!  Sunday!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

Yes please
I do take cream in my coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 267225


You really should see a doctor about that growth on your nose


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2020)

Morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Yes please
> I do take cream in my coffee



not me...I’ll take my coffee just like my women


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

morn all


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> not me...I’ll take my coffee just like my women


Nasty, Mean, Black, and Hot?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2020)

Howdy. More gloom. Need a sunshine fix desperately. 

You could take all the coffee I've drank in 65 years and put it in a #3 washtub and you wouldn't have enough to get your feet wet. Coke? You could float a battleship.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 20, 2020)

Beer 35 years plus I wonder what I could float?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Howdy. More gloom. Need a sunshine fix desperately.
> 
> You could take all the coffee I've drank in 65 years and put it in a #3 washtub and you wouldn't have enough to get your feet wet. Coke? You could float a battleship.


OK question
When you drink a big glass of Coke does it make you feel better, even take away a headache?
I loved Coke but gave it up due to its sugar levels ..................
Mexican Coke is really good I hear


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Beer 35 years plus I wonder what I could float?


Sounds like you could float pretty good if you drank that much beer LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2020)

Catch this bag of cement Big.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> Catch this bag of cement Big.


Can you play that in reverse


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2020)

Sorry Roster, I can't take back what is done.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> Sorry Roster, I can't take back what is done.


There is a way to do it but takes time


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 20, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all. Food shopping is done. Picked a few Maters for with dinner, chicken salad. One of two of the Bubba Chunk beans have a tail showing. Hoping the next will follow soon. It's a quiet but wet day down here in the swamps. Y'all have a good'ne...


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 20, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's time for a cookie, a little football and a lot of pot.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Nasty, Mean, Black, and Hot?




no man , kahlua and Irish cream equals full of alcohol


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 21, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2020)

I gotta go to work and make sure my crew is getting things done.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2020)

Actually im about to load my shit up from the Hotel in Anderson Indiana in a little while,, drive 7.5 hours to Savannah Tennessee. Spend the night do a Pre Con on Tuesday,, drive 7.0 hours all the way back to a Park Fly and stay Hotel in Indianapolis. Park my truck,spend the night and Fly home for Xmas on Wednesday. Yay i gets to go home for a few days. I've been gone over 3 weeks already. Ill be flying back next Monday and should be done by the 1st of the year. Then i start my new job and will be doing Government work again as a Superintendent this time and not a Sub Contractor and ill be close to home most the time.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 21, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Hey My Dad and I called that the popes nose,



What did ya'll call the thang underneath the nose?



RosterTheCog said:


> You really should see a doctor about that growth on your nose



That's actually my oil gland that I had transplanted from just over by butt hole, so I could reach it easier and see what I was doing.



WeedHopper said:


> Ill be flying back next Monday and should be done by the 1st of the year. Then i start my new job and will be doing Government work again as a Superintendent this time and not a Sub Contractor and ill be close to home most the time.



Sounds like you are down to the short strokes, and about two shy of total orgasm brother!  Good luck in the masterful new job!


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 21, 2020)

Morning, y'all! Stiff neck giving me grief today...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What did ya'll call the thang underneath the nose?


THE KISSER


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Actually im about to load my shit up from the Hotel in Anderson Indiana in a little while,, drive 7.5 hours to Savannah Tennessee. Spend the night do a Pre Con on Tuesday,, drive 7.0 hours all the way back to a Park Fly and stay Hotel in Indianapolis. Park my truck,spend the night and Fly home for Xmas on Wednesday. Yay i gets to go home for a few days. I've been gone over 3 weeks already. Ill be flying back next Monday and should be done by the 1st of the year. Then i start my new job and will be doing Government work again as a Superintendent this time and not a Sub Contractor and ill be close to home most the time.


I found Hoppers secret Identity LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2020)

Hard at work I see Glad you will be home for Christmas
PS.  What did you get me ?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 21, 2020)

Safety first


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Catch


Still want to see that in reverse


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 21, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Still want to see that in reverse


Oops, wrong picture!


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 21, 2020)

My Girl


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 21, 2020)

Flying!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2020)

OH SNAP, or was that his neck.
Fooking ouch!!!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> Morning, y'all! Stiff neck giving me grief today...




i accidentally swallowed a viagra pill and it got stuck in my throat....yeah , I am ok , nothing but some stiffness in my neck


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2020)

Glad yer gonna make it back home, Hopper. Can't say I'm not going to miss all that home cooked Mexican food, though.


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2020)

Morning. 

Safe travels Hopper.  Lot of driving.

Warm day finally.....walk is in my future.

Daughter is all shook up.   Her bosses dad died yesterday.  Bad start to the week!

This is the week to stay away from all stores.....Christmas rush to finish shopping for all procrastinators is here.  I'm done.....

Breakfast.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2020)

I know the answer.......


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 21, 2020)

I don't understand the question!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 21, 2020)

Doan miss it.  Your 6-times great grandchildren might live long enough to see it...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 21, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> i accidentally swallowed a viagra pill and it got stuck in my throat....yeah , I am ok , nothing but some stiffness in my neck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I accidentally took five Viagra because I thought they were tylenol.  Hardest night I've ever had.


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2020)

That is why you are so "Hard Headed" walt.......


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2020)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I don't understand the question!


If you knew Big like I do you would know the answer.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2020)

Always get a giggle when I clean bird cages. It's the only time I ever look at a newspaper. The only thing they're good for is lining the bottom of a cage. Anyhoo, I used to keep up with old friends by checking the police blotter section. Now, I check the obits.


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2020)

Answer to Big's question.






your mind is easy to read....just open a Playboy.....


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Always get a giggle when I clean bird cages. It's the only time I ever look at a newspaper. The only thing they're good for is lining the bottom of a cage. Anyhoo, I used to keep up with old friends by checking the police blotter section. Now, I check the obits.



It is a Damm shame we can't read and rely on any news outlet (except a very few) for the truth in what is going on.  I dropped the Denver Post years ago.  They keep calling trying to get me to take it again.  Last time the offer was so ridiculous Mrs Pute said we should take it for the coupons......ABSOLUTELY NO!!! was my simple answer.  I will not support an EDITORIAL when it is supposed to be facts. 

Mrs Pute now gets the EPOCH TIMES.....I approve.  You have found a good spot for your newspapers Hippie.....good for you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2020)

dudes , check out the Epoch Times for real news and old fashioned newspaper reading....we have a years scrip , diverse topics , even various crossword puzzles


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 21, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Flying!View attachment 267318


Ain't nothing like free flying lessons. I know I've had mine...


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 21, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's time for my cookie and some smot poking.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 21, 2020)

I've been watching my southern skies since 7 AM and they ( whoever they are ) have scoured the 37K to 40K altitude all day long and probably at least 75 times maybe more with chemical trails  . They are spraying right now at 4: 30 pm. The high altitude winds are heading straight east.

Don't breath the air for at least a week if you live east of houston.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2020)

^^^^BRAINS


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2020)

I may warm up the Sherman and oil down the rails


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2020)

Afternoon stoners.....Great walk by the lake today.  Perfect winter day.  Mid 50's, no wind and sun.  Nice to get out ...... Last couple of days haven't been fit for man or beast!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Rudedude (Dec 22, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 22, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 267320



Yes.



putembk said:


> It is a Damm shame we can't read and rely on any news outlet (except a very few) for the truth in what is going on.



Sadly true and TV news is now as bad.  The media has a secondary agenda as activists now.



RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 267326



In his case it looks like he may have been a **** head to start with.



Drifting13 said:


> Ain't nothing like free flying lessons. I know I've had mine...



A lot of them going around................


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 22, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all! Still waiting on the Sparky to come back and fix their phque up's. New tent & all the other new goodies are still in boxes...


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2020)

Morning.  One more warm day before the next cold front moves in.  Will get outside again today and enjoy the sun.  

First thing though.....I need to do some up-potting.

Life is good even though the world is a mess...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2020)

A gracious good morning to my Brothers of the Bud. Another day only fit for mad dogs and Englishmen. Gotta chase some nic juice for my habit or I'd just stay in the fart sack. The powers that be in this state are hurting from losing the tax revenue from cigarette sales, so they've decided to put just about all of the vape stores out of business by burying them in paperwork and red tape. I guess I'm gonna have to figure out a recipe and start making my own. Just another reason we should hang every governmental agent above the rank of county dog catcher, and I ain't too sure about him, either.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2020)

putembk said:


> Afternoon stoners.....Great walk by the lake today.  Perfect winter day.  Mid 50's, no wind and sun.  Nice to get out ...... Last couple of days haven't been fit for man or beast!!!!
> 
> View attachment 267328


Is this real


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2020)

Interesting fact......our average daily users is up almost 30% for 2020 over the last 3 year average....good job MP users.  WE NEED MORE though.  Tell your friends and neighbors......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2020)

Interesting fact I just saw on news
Russian and Chinese Bombers are now flying training missions together.
Just do it already


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 22, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's time for a cookie and a bunch of two tokes!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2020)

interesting fact


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 23, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Weedsday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hey Rude , good morning....where is everyone?

another interesting factoid


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2020)

Forget the coffee.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2020)

The best part is --- they are guys.


----------



## stain (Dec 23, 2020)

Sorry for the social distancing. Been depressed. Just not feeling up to posting. Been keeping busy fixing things...well trying to. Had a ground wire  kick my a$$ for a few days.  Anyone with a GM product with a intermittent crank and no spark. Check the ground wire at the block. Seems that they didn't tighten the bolt enough at the factory. Common problem.

Today will be enduring a tumbleweed event with 50 + mph gust while repairing a suburban and a ford F250 stupid duty 4x4.  Blood will be spilled. lol

back to the grind


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 23, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> The powers that be in this state are hurting from losing the tax revenue from cigarette sales, so they've decided to put just about all of the vape stores out of business by burying them in paperwork and red tape. I guess I'm gonna have to figure out a recipe and start making my own.



They did the same thing here brother.  As soon as recreational cannabis was approved, they immediately taxed it enough to keep the black market supply flowing, and then enacted laws that either put the small extractors out of business, or buried them in bureaucratic records and paperwork. 

Do you have a short path distillation unit or access to Clear concentrate?  

Here is a reliable source of terpenes to flavor it with:  Extract Consultants Terpene Blends and Flavors for distillates and oil


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2020)

Well ill be damned. I got internet service on da plane. Da plane da plane boss.
Im going to fly over and drop  to you guys.
I have about another 30 mins before i land in Houston then i have an hour and a half lay over to get on another fking plane to fly to Dallas. Cant believe i have to fly past Dallas and go back. They didn't have any non stops. Fuckers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Well ill be damned. I got internet service on da plane. Da plane da plane boss.
> Im going to fly over and drop  to you guys.
> I have about another 30 mins before i land in Houston then i have an hour and a half lay over to get on another fking plane to fly to Dallas. Cant believe i have to fly past Dallas and go back. They didn't have any non stops. Fuckers


Never get a break do we. It is there way of breakin the man down to keep us down, humble, and dumb.
Safe Travels 
What did ya get me Pops?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

@WeedHopper 
Your best friend will be happy to see you.


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2020)

Morning.  Blood draw and 2nd Shingles shot first thing today.  On the run.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> The best part is --- they are guys.


If those are guys, dip me in honey and ship me to Boy's Town!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hopper, just pull a D.B. Cooper and jump out over Dallas. Save ya a little time.

Pute, isn't it amazing what a site can become when you don't have mods that treat it like their own personal chat room?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

stain said:


> Sorry for the social distancing. Been depressed. Just not feeling up to posting. Been keeping busy fixing things...well trying to. Had a ground wire  kick my a$$ for a few days.  Anyone with a GM product with a intermittent crank and no spark. Check the ground wire at the block. Seems that they didn't tighten the bolt enough at the factory. Common problem.
> 
> Today will be enduring a tumbleweed event with 50 + mph gust while repairing a suburban and a ford F250 stupid duty 4x4.  Blood will be spilled. lol
> 
> ...


I had to do the same with a silverado, bad ground wires (China CRAPP) I ran extra grounds from battery to frame and frame to block. Seemed to help from going through Gel Batts every yr or so.
And codes blowing for no reason at all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> If those are guys, dip me in honey and ship me to Boy's Town!


Hey Hippie
Lips feel the same


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 23, 2020)

stain said:


> Sorry for the social distancing. Been depressed. Just not feeling up to posting. Been keeping busy fixing things...well trying to. Had a ground wire  kick my a$$ for a few days.  Anyone with a GM product with a intermittent crank and no spark. Check the ground wire at the block. Seems that they didn't tighten the bolt enough at the factory. Common problem.
> 
> Today will be enduring a tumbleweed event with 50 + mph gust while repairing a suburban and a ford F250 stupid duty 4x4.  Blood will be spilled. lol
> 
> ...






hey bud good to see you...try some mushrooms for those blues..just a small microdose a day keeps the blues away

how did your harvest turn out?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Hey Hippie
> Lips feel the same




not the lips I’m kissing...totally unique to the female carbon unit


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2020)

Fargin thieves broke into our house last night.  Sumbenches stole everything except my soap, shower gel, towels and deodorant.

Dirty bastages.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 23, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Fargin thieves broke into our house last night.  Sumbenches stole everything except my soap, shower gel, towels and deodorant.
> 
> Dirty bastages.



are you serious?


edit: never mind , ya got me ya bass turd


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2020)

Back from the Doc's office.  Now a quick trip to the grow store.....had a T5 go out last night.....


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2020)

Ok, all my Doctor and errands shit is done.  Gotta get down to the grow and check on things plus re-lamp my clone lights.  

Colder than a witches tit outside today.   Will be inside all day that is for sure.  All my  Christmas shopping and errands are over so all I have to do is hunker down and enjoy the next couple of days.  Small gathering for Christmas Eve and Christmas day. Will do my best to be a good host.....pot helps a bunch.


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 23, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, time for a cookie and some pot smoking!


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2020)

So, my dog Zoie has been watching me post here the last few days.  The more she watched I noticed every time Roster posted she did this.....go figure...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

putembk said:


> So, my dog Zoie has been watching me post here the last few days.  The more she watched I noticed every time Roster posted she did this.....go figure...
> 
> View attachment 267363


Great Puppy.............................
So I have her pas ok to woo her ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

Pute what kind of pup very cute
Living dangerously


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2020)

Cross between an American Eskimo and Pomeranian.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>


Reminds me of my wedding night.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Reminds me of my wedding night.


Bwahahaha.....I forgot....


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 24, 2020)

Good morning OFC, It's Christmas Eve Day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 24, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Reminds me of my wedding night.



It's important to start the relationship off right!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 24, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. It's time to put the plants away, again till Sunday. Finish small shed on side of house. And I'm burning daylight...'


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Reminds me of my wedding night.


Which one is you and which is your husband?
Not that there is anything wrong with that as Jerry S would say................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 267386


The rarely seen Buck F**K , I have only heard tails (lol) from my poppa that this actually happens.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> Cross between an American Eskimo and Pomeranian.


Well makes sense the indigenous circumpolar peoples  have been know to have very small genitally so I can see it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Which one is you and which is your husband?
> Not that there is anything wrong with that as Jerry S would say................


I don't swing that way, but you're welcome to.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I don't swing that way, but you're welcome to.


I know that, Just fooking with ya
Merry Christmas


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)

I came up with a new solution to social distancing 
I have not showered since the Virus was released by China, and boy do I stink
I stink from 25 ft away so............................... I have been testing my theory out lately
No one will come anywhere near me closer than 15 ft so I am Good.
Kinda like once you beat the smell you have it licked     I guess.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> So, my dog Zoie has been watching me post here the last few days.  The more she watched I noticed every time Roster posted she did this.....go figure...
> 
> View attachment 267363


"SOOON...:


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2020)

putembk said:


> Bwahahaha.....I forgot....


Took me twelve years to find which arm it's under.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2020)

OH HAY!

My sons came over for an early Christmas (one lives 50 miles north, the other 50 miles south).  Herself arranged this because both of them have to work Christmas.  

Well, we really all got together to set Scotty up.  Puck bought him an honest-to-Bannockburn kilt, I got him a leather sporran (worn in front) and gave him my antique skean dhu, his momma got him a 17th century-style Scottish shirt and sox.






Here he be (ya can't see the shank in his right sock):






He said he was going to show up at the horsepistol dressed thataway.  But with a tam -- not an elf hat.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2020)

We gots snow down here!  At 82F


----------



## Patwi (Dec 24, 2020)

put your mind inside your heart, and quit thinking what others want you to think from the downpouring of the world these next few days .. be blessed guys


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 24, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFC and have a very Merry Christmas Eve! I'm off to eat a cookie and smoke pot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas....


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas you bunch of old farts, i hope all of you have a blessed day.


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 25, 2020)

Good morning OFC. Merry Christmas! May you all have a wonderful Holiday!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas Gang.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas brothers and sister women!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas ya all!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2020)

I threw a ball for my cat... It's a bit extravagant I know, but it was his first Christmas, and he looks great in a dinner jacket.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2020)

This happens when you start Christmas morning with a volcano bagful of the finest -- Since I made it this far, I gotta share with you guys. 

I used to do a trick up at my hunt club that in my knowledge no one (or anyone I ever heard of knowing about) ever did.  I used a Swiss Army knife and a sekrit rattlesnake-strike characteristic to do it:

I'd move my right leg as close as I could get to the buzzer in relative safety.  I'd lean forward, bringing my left hand in and out quickly to the side as a target.

My Darling Witch forbade me to do this trick after I missed the timing and a rattler went _over_ my hand, scraping a bloody scratch with its bottom teeth.

New guys at the club were naturally always thinking the guys were pulling the long bow telling about it, and Herself relented and said I could do it one more time but they would have to make a movie of it so there would be no more temptation.

The trick:  A rattlesnake gives a tiny _frisson_ down part of its back about a fifth of a second before it strikes.  My left hand (target) had better be moving away quickly as soon as I see it. 

The snake would strike where my left hand just was, and my right hand would come across and hit the buzzer right behind the head... either stunning or killing it.  The one in the movie was only stunned, so the new guys at the club looked a me like I had three heads as I came walking back to them with the writhing rattler in my hand.     Years later, Crocodile Dundee _imitated me_ by casually busting the neck of a big poisonous snake.

Here is a still from the movie.  Picture my left hand whipping in and out of striking range...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Merry Christmas ya all!


Hey Christmas Tree, you got a lot of balls coming in here dressed like that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2020)

What you smoking Walt. Your full of something,, hopefully to much Stuffing and not shit.


----------



## giggy (Dec 25, 2020)

morning ofc, merry christmas


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 25, 2020)

Unca Walt is smoking the good stuff , probably only one or two other people on the planet that may be smoking the same thing but I highly doubt it

 me?......oh just some of rez’s ecsd crossed with an ogers kush and bred by brother Wesos , nothing to write home about....

now if it was some snow leopard , well I’ll guarantee to you that there are only two people on the planet that are smoking that flavor , well maybe three since I shared some with my Swedish girlfriend 

she’s a blonde obviously but has some red headed grandkids


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 25, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all& wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2020)

Pretty slick, Walt. Snakes ain't poisonous, though. I know people that eat 'em.

Merry Christmas to all you Old Farts. Love and need the comradery, even if I need to skin on a pair of waders now and then.


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas.   My body gave me a back ache for Christmas.  Shooting 9-Ball last night it tightened up so bad I couldn't bend over.  Great gift.....didn't cost a thing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2020)

putembk said:


> Merry Christmas.   My body gave me a back ache for Christmas.  Shooting 9-Ball last night it tightened up so bad I couldn't bend over.  Great gift.....didn't cost a thing.


Are you sure it was not the new Sexy Swing thing in the bedroom Santa Coot brought you


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2020)

My back hurts....haven't tried it yet!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2020)

@Unca Walt when he was shot by an arrow and survived




Twas Only a Scratch​


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Unca Walt is smoking the good stuff , probably only one or two other people on the planet that may be smoking the same thing but I highly doubt it
> 
> me?......oh just some of rez’s ecsd crossed with an ogers kush and bred by brother Wesos , nothing to write home about....
> 
> ...



This man is incredible... two thousand miles away, and he KNOWS!!!


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Dec 25, 2020)

Happy Holidays everyone.
Things are going to hell around here. Not sure where I’ll be next year.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 25, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> @Unca Walt when he was shot by an arrow and survived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flesh wound...........


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> @Unca Walt when he was shot by an arrow and survived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a scene in my novel, _*The Adventures of a New World Pioneer in the 17th Century*_ that depicts an actual event that eerily looked very much like that above.  TINS.

What most folks don't know is that the Little Big Horn tsimmis couldn't hold a candle to what went down in Nieuw Amsterdam... where the folks there were living on the Dragon's lip.

Sixty-four war canoes each carrying 18 warriors came down and into Nieuw Amsterdam.  A POS named Heyndrick van Dyke had murdered an Algonquin Indian girl for picking a peach. She was the Sachem's daughter. When they found van Dyke hiding behind a stump, van Dyke pushed another guy out so many of the warriors thought the wrong guy was van Dyke.  So many arrows and tomahawks (@20 tomahawks) hit that pore bastage that his body never reached the ground. (pg 489)

Oh.  They got van Dyck.

Skipping ahead, the injuns just TOOK OVER.  They took half of everybody in the colony captive, and told the other half they had to ransom them back or watch them die. 

A bit of history usually untold.

You guys really oughta read my novel -- not for me to make money (I get a massive $1.18) -- but to learn some neato history.  Every event happened, every character was real, only dialogue and description were added.

On Kindle for a gallon of gas.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Flesh wound...........


mere insect bites to Unqa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> This man is incredible... two thousand miles away, and he KNOWS!!!


Walt
You might find this interesting




__





						Funny photos: German soldiers - human side: Russian front
					

Images of the human side of German soldiers in Russia during the Second World War.




					historyimages.blogspot.com


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Pretty slick, Walt. Snakes ain't poisonous, though. I know people that eat 'em.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all you Old Farts. Love and need the comradery, even if I need to skin on a pair of waders now and then.



It really is a still from my last buzzer-snatching.  I was forever running into snakes up there.  Coral snake, cottonmouths, rattlers.  They gave me the nickname, "Snakebait".  Got bit by a buzzer walking to my deer feeder.  Guy with me tooken a pic.

The buzzer had just shed his skin.  They cannot see well for a while, and they are very cranky.  He hung up on my blue jeans.  You can see the venom stains...






I made a crossbow strap out of him.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2020)

I've raised a bunch of snakes in my time. They're most cranky just _before_ they shed. The skin over their eyes turns milky and they're virtually blind. If'n yer ever gonna get bit by an otherwise docile snake, it's gonna be then.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> Happy Holidays everyone.
> Things are going to **** around here. Not sure where I’ll be next year.


Where you live thats going bad brother?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2020)

With a handle like Rockymtnbuds, I'd say Colorado.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> It really is a still from my last buzzer-snatching.  I was forever running into snakes up there.  Coral snake, cottonmouths, rattlers.  They gave me the nickname, "Snakebait".  Got bit by a buzzer walking to my deer feeder.  Guy with me tooken a pic.
> 
> The buzzer had just shed his skin.  They cannot see well for a while, and they are very cranky.  He hung up on my blue jeans.  You can see the venom stains...
> 
> ...


Be careful


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 25, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Be careful


Old axiom says that a snake isn't dead until after the sun sets and it is cold and dead.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> I've raised a bunch of snakes in my time. They're most cranky just _before_ they shed. The skin over their eyes turns milky and they're virtually blind. If'n yer ever gonna get bit by an otherwise docile snake, it's gonna be then.


You are right.  He was in the process, and his eyes were cloudy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2020)

Your probably right Hippie. Pute,,whats going on in Colorado?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2020)

Hippie's present arrived today


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Your probably right Hippie. Pute,,whats going on in Colorado?


 Rocky Is a good friend.  We trade a lot.  Nothing to do with Colo.  If he leaves and Big moves to Oklahoma I will be all alone.  Used to be quite a group that had regular smoke and talk gatherings.  Lots of sharing and good meeting other growers/breeders.  Sad to see the old group break up.  Now looking forward to new adventures but mine will be here....to old to move....


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 25, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, enjoy Christmas. It's time for a cookie and a bit of pot smoking.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2020)

Rude, I'm startin' to see a pattern.......


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 25, 2020)

putembk said:


> Rocky Is a good friend.  We trade a lot.  Nothing to do with Colo.  If he leaves and Big moves to Oklahoma I will be all alone.  Used to be quite a group that had regular smoke and talk gatherings.  Lots of sharing and good meeting other growers/breeders.  Sad to see the old group break up.  Now looking forward to new adventures but mine will be here....to old to move....




awww man , I will come see you and , you and your wife unit are welcome at my place anytime

me and rocky go back almost 15 yrs now....we were on a cannabis site called FreeCannabis with some old legends who have come and gone...

such is the cycle of life

i blame my Portuguese and Danish heritage for my wanderlust....I quit counting how many times I’ve moved after I hit 60...as Walt says , TINS

seen almost every state , been to Europe and the Caribbean , and Canada 
making plans to visit Chile and Ecuador in 2021 the good lord willing

ive lived in California for 13 years in the 60’s , 12 years in Oklahoma and Kansas , and this April it will be 12 years in Colorado so it’s about time to pull the anchor , set the sails , and follow the wind

aint life grand?


----------



## burnie (Dec 25, 2020)

Ok , probably as obvious as the nose on my face , but this old fart can`t figure out TINS .
And big.....wind blows east !
peace


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2020)

Good night


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2020)

Party pooper.


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 26, 2020)

Good morning OFC, It's Satyrday....


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 26, 2020)

burnie said:


> Ok , probably as obvious as the nose on my face , but this old fart can`t figure out TINS .
> And big.....wind blows east !
> peace



ALL stories told by older GI's to cherries begin with, "*T*his *I*s *N*o *S*hcit".  

TINS is a fargin universal term; it ain't mine.  Like TARFU, FUBAR, BOHICA, SNAFU, SUSFU... TINS


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 26, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. Woke up to temps in the 20's. Warm up doesn't come till Sunday. Is it Sunday yet???


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 26, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Good morning OFC, It's Satyrday....



As is spoken, so shall it be!  Unleash the Satyr's and nymphs' that the orgy might begin!


----------



## giggy (Dec 26, 2020)

morning ofc, hope everybody had a good christmas.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 26, 2020)

Fargin 46 mizzable stinky degrees outside.  Oughta be illegal.


----------



## stain (Dec 26, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> hey bud good to see you...try some mushrooms for those blues..just a small microdose a day keeps the blues away
> 
> how did your harvest turn out?



Would/have but they give me headaches. Even at small doses. Also it doesn't help that I'm allergic to the spores. I stuck my nose in the last bag and had a hr. long sneezing fit. Couldn't breath for the rest of the day. 

As for the harvest. Lets say that if I smoked a pound a year. It would last me till 2040... I never thought that there would be so much weed in Oklahoma that you couldn't sell it @$50.oo an oz. or give it away.  This coming season I will try to grow only a few trees. I emphasize TRY lol...

Now that the dayz will start getting longer. I should start feeling better once I can get my hands back into the soil of the garden.

Off to check the latest depressing newz on the net. I will say I do like watching the Explosions as long as no one is killed. :whistle:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

OK here is mine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

Hoppy's Sperm LOL


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2020)

Morning....you guys need to stop spreading fertilizer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning....you guys need to stop spreading fertilizer


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 26, 2020)

I have lived in this small city in northern B.C. for 56 of my 61 years and this is our first green Christmas.
We have come close to a green Christmas in the past getting snow a few days before Christmas.
I don't really mind too much. We were supposed to get a big snow storm a few days ago but it did not happen.
Shoveling heavy wet snow is hard on the old bones.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

I showed this to mrs roster
she giggled and said go downtown for that


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 26, 2020)

Enjoy the night OFCC, I'm going to eat a cookie and smoke some pot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2020)

Don't run off, Rude. Got less than an hour before my Easter meat pie is out of the oven. My first attempt, and my first attempt at making pie crusts from scratch. Gonna be great. Maybe not.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Don't run off, Rude. Got less than an hour before my Easter meat pie is out of the oven. My first attempt, and my first attempt at making pie crusts from scratch. Gonna be great. Maybe not.


Well is it ready yet
I out too I will have to see the leftovers tomorrow


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2020)

Yep, and turned out well. The crust was excellent. Nice and flakey. Kinda proud with it being my first attempt.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 27, 2020)

My girl and I made butter chicken and spicy potato wedges for dinner tonight.
A glass of wine and candle light was quite awesome!


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 27, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrills and spills, weed and speed, Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I showed this to mrs rostershe giggled and said go downtown for that



Sounds like permission to me!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2020)

it’s a good thing there are mods here to keep everyone in line or else we might have more fun than a human is supposed to endure

Sunday!  Sunday ! Sunday!

asleep in a monster truck!


----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)

morning ofc, setting here getting stoned and listening to youtube videos. daughter should be coming in shortly, get about 5 hours sleep and pull another 3:00pm to 07:00am shift. they trying to work em to death.i didn't wake up grumpy, i got out of bed without disturbing her. time to clean out my bowl and start another video.


----------



## stain (Dec 27, 2020)

Slept hard and woke up....well...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2020)

Yeah well not so much anymore. Heart disease and its meds makes things a little different.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

This should make ya smile Hoppy


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2020)

He would get his ass kicked.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2020)

what do they call a male Nymphomaniac?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2020)

Satyriasis (also satyromania) is the corresponding condition to nymphomania in men. It is derived from the Satyrs who in Greek mythology were drunken hyper-sexual goat-man creatures who were attendant upon Dionysus. This same condition is often called Don Juanism, too


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 27, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. Time to take the plantsout of the GH's...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 27, 2020)

Oooo, Hopper learned how to use Google!
Morning old farts. Colder than a dead baby in a well, but the sun is shining, and that counts.


----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)

morning? yall 2 done slept half the day away. lol


----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> This should make ya smile Hoppy


i want to see the part where he gets his a$$ kicked.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

So you guys are saying Roster has a sex problem
Yes I do
Not enough


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

New Morning coffee delivery


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2020)

Damm, the OFC is hopping this morning.....somebody must have spiked the coffee in the nursing home....
'










Slow down Big.....gonna give yourself a heart attack.....and the mods won't help


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
If you do 25 knee bends you can have your way with me tonight LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 27, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> what do they call a male Nymphomaniac?


Normal.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Normal.


Ronald Rump?


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 27, 2020)

Enjoy your night OFC, I'm going to watch some football and smoke some merrygeewanna. There will be a cookie involved.


----------



## burnie (Dec 27, 2020)

Rudie , medicinal , recreational or just a normal cookie ? 
peace


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2020)

[ByQUOTE="burnie, post: 1109753, member: 60598"]
Rudie , medicinal , recreational or just a normal cookie ?
peace
[/QUOTE]

Regular cookie....I'm guessing, no. Ha ha!


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 28, 2020)

Good morning OFC. It's a canna cookie burnie, I eat one every night to help me sleep. Welcome to Moanday peoples.


----------



## stain (Dec 28, 2020)

No matter how good the chilly taste... You shouldn't eat it 3 times it one day. The outflow.... Oh the humanity.

@burnie How are Blondie's cookies treating you?

Today (between bathroom breaks) will be getting things ready for the rain N snow coming.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 28, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. Some of my beans have finally popped and are showing tails. In to dirt they will go after my oatmeal & yogurt...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 28, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all. Some of my beans have finally popped and are showing tails. In to dirt they will go after my oatmeal & yogurt...


Oh dear.  You don't put seeds in the ground?  YIKES.  What procedure do you do to get them to germinate?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2020)

Morning OFC.  Another moanday has happened!  Supposed to start snowing by noon.  I guess that means I will be inside most of the day..

On a good note the days are getting longer.....spring is only forever away. Ha ha!

Been awhile since I have had to trim....that is about to come to an end.  Harvest time is near.  Will check the trichomes again today.  I am letting the plants to run a few days longer this time.  I want a bit more couch lock effect.....will see if I notice the difference.

Watching the news.....my day just went south......


----------



## giggy (Dec 28, 2020)

morning


----------



## burnie (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2020)

Word of wisdom for the day.







You might just pull back a stub........


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh dear.  You don't put seeds in the ground?  YIKES.  What procedure do you do to get them to germinate?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


First I give them a bath in a weak  H2O2  and water mix to kill any pathogens. Next I put them into a cup of water till they all sink. Next into a damp paper towel In a baggie. Place in a warm spot but not hot & wait for shell to crack open & tail comes out. then plant in medium of your choice. Hope this helps...


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 28, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's time for a cookie and some pot smoking.


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2020)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night OFC, it's time for a cookie and some pot smoking.



Rudie,  that must be one heck of a good cookie.   Thinking I need to make me some of them.


----------



## stain (Dec 28, 2020)

Be Still


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 29, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday. Pute, I love my cookies bro, they help me get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 29, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. We have a lot of running around to do this morning. BBLater...


----------



## giggy (Dec 29, 2020)

morning everybody


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 267562
> View attachment 267563


Keep em dumb and young comes to mind
What happened to our Country anyway. I know weed did not cause this problem, I am blaming the schools.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2020)

good morning , have some coffee , stay calm and enjoy life


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2020)

Morning giggy...and the rest of you O'l Farts!  

@ Rudie, I smoke Indica hash in her right before turning out the light. Knocks me right out!

@ Big...I was calm right up until you posted the pictures.

Sun just came up.....will melt a lot of the snow we got last night.  Might get a walk in if the wind stays calm.

One thing for sure...have plants lined up for harvesting.  Will be hanging one each day for the next  days before a dry trim starting early next week.

Gonna go sit by the fire and try and warm these old bones up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

putembk said:


> Morning giggy...and the rest of you O'l Farts!
> 
> @ Rudie, I smoke Indica hash in her right before turning out the light. Knocks me right out!
> 
> ...


Pute does Mrs Pute partake in le herb?

My wife never feels it, and has decided it will never work for her, she is dead set again smoking or vapes, Tried edies she ate like 5 big pcs and nothing, I told her to stop wasting the herb . LOL


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Pute does Mrs Pute partake in le herb?
> 
> My wife never feels it, and has decided it will never work for her, she is dead set again smoking or vapes, Tried edies she ate like 5 big pcs and nothing, I told her to stop wasting the herb . LOL


No! Makes her so paranoid she won't even answer the phone.  Some people are like that....doesn't bother me...more smoke for myself!!!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2020)

Big, that blonde looks down right cuddly. Warmed me up just thinkin' about it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> Big, that blonde looks down right cuddly. Warmed me up just thinkin' about it.


Looks like she is saying, who's life do I take full tilt today


----------



## burnie (Dec 29, 2020)

Roster , I agree with lackadaisical education system . But don`t forget an old adage that`s not used anymore....Spare the rod , Spoil the child . 
Good old fashion as* beatings used to be the norm to keep the young `uns in line....but not anymore . 
I think we can mostly agree that the as* beating generation has done more than the new generation of spoiled pampered participation trophy brats ever will . Just my opinion . 
peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

burnie said:


> Roster , I agree with lackadaisical education system . But don`t forget an old adage that`s not used anymore....Spare the rod , Spoil the child .
> Good old fashion as* beatings used to be the norm to keep the young `uns in line....but not anymore .
> I think we can mostly agree that the as* beating generation has done more than the new generation of spoiled pampered participation trophy brats ever will . Just my opinion .
> peace


I would have grown up to be a dang serial story if my mom had not had that iron cord and stack of plates.
Look at me now I am perfectly Norman.


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2020)

The new excuse......"Blame my lack of knowing better on Public Education."  I would never send my child (today) to a public school.  No discipline and no teaching the basics....reading, writing and arithmetic!  Sad to see.  Back to what Big said...I'm going fishing and watching the country go to H E L L.....


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 29, 2020)

Have a great night OFC, it's cookie and reefer time!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2020)

this may be my new part time home away from home


----------



## burnie (Dec 30, 2020)

Hey big....lol....got a cabana picked out ? 
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 30, 2020)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Weedsday.


----------



## burnie (Dec 30, 2020)

Mornin` Rudie !
Night Rudie !   lol
peace


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 30, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Keep em dumb and young comes to mind What happened to our Country anyway. I know weed did not cause this problem, I am blaming the schools.





burnie said:


> Roster , I agree with lackadaisical education system . But don`t forget an old adage that`s not used anymore....Spare the rod , Spoil the child .Good old fashion as* beatings used to be the norm to keep the young `uns in line....but not anymore .
> I think we can mostly agree that the as* beating generation has done more than the new generation of spoiled pampered participation trophy brats ever will . Just my opinion .peace



We are all the sum total of our experience, which is significantly different that my generation and the generation before me, so not surprising the results are different.  Look at all that has changed.  It isn't just the schools and corporal punishment, the entire perspective has changed on multiple fronts. 

Laws against corporal punishment, laws against child labor, no draft, and less patriotism following Korea and Viet Nam.  Less work ethic and fiscal responsibility, with higher credit loads and sense of individual entitlement.

Crowding, easier credit availability, computers, violent computer games, and social media that allows us to be anyone we want to be on line, so less constraints on how we treat people.

Even being from the elite superannuated golden generation and knowing better, I still pretend to be a wise kindly wizened old Gray Wolf on line, with the wizened part being the only truth.  Face to face it would never occur to me to try such a deception..................  Just saying.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2020)

well said G W


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

I just needed to see this ugly one again, poor gal her life must be very hard


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2020)

She reminds me of a first cousin on my mom's side. Yeah, she was that pretty. No, get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 30, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. I need to get busy before wife has a cow...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

Hippie420 said:


> She reminds me of a first cousin on my mom's side. Yeah, she was that pretty. No, get your mind out of the gutter.


I hope you taught her the ways of the Jedi young skyhippie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Dec 30, 2020)

afternoon old farts


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 30, 2020)

Morning all! Its 11:13 here in the north west.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2020)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We are all the sum total of our experience, which is significantly different that my generation and the generation before me, so not surprising the results are different.  Look at all that has changed.  It isn't just the schools and corporal punishment, the entire perspective has changed on multiple fronts.
> 
> Laws against corporal punishment, laws against child labor, no draft, and less patriotism following Korea and Viet Nam.  Less work ethic and fiscal responsibility, with higher credit loads and sense of individual entitlement.
> 
> ...


Great post Brother.


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2020)

After reading GW's post it makes me want to scream


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 30, 2020)

Have a great night OFC. I'm plumb out of cookies (butter making day tomorrow) so I'll just have to smoke more weed!


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 30, 2020)

I make capsules with cannabis I prefer it to smoking.
I take the cannabis and put it in the oven for 20 minutes at 225 degrees then finely grind it
in a spice grinder. My girl bought a series of trays that fills 100 capsules at a time.
Separating the halves of the capsules is a bit tedious. It takes about 5 minutes to fill a hundred capsules.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I make capsules with cannabis I prefer it to smoking.
> I take the cannabis and put it in the oven for 20 minutes at 225 degrees then finely grind it
> in a spice grinder. My girl bought a series of trays that fills 100 capsules at a time.
> Separating the halves of the capsules is a bit tedious. It takes about 5 minutes to fill a hundred capsules.


You should raise your heat to 240degs and go longer than 20 mins  I go to 240degs but my oven temp is dead on
A good friend spent a lot of his money doing decarbing lab tests and the THC lvls created by his 240 degs F for no more than 40 mins is the sweet spot. Give it a try next time with 7grams and see.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

You should look into making a night time tincture using alcohol 190proof  do you have anything like that avail?
High shine works too


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 30, 2020)

190 proof is available my wife makes tinctures with it.
I bought an oven thermometer and my oven temp control is accurate.
I will try 240 for 40 minutes for the next batch which will be soon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> 190 proof is available my wife makes tinctures with it.
> I bought an oven thermometer and my oven temp control is accurate.
> I will try 240 for 40 minutes for the next batch which will be soon.


OK cool
Only break bud down to little buds not dust works best quarter size or smaller

Does you wife use cold extraction both weed and 190 goes into freezer?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

If you vape people use the left over vape pooh ABV smoke to make caps too
I like the tea


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 30, 2020)

I don't think she uses the freezer were both new to processing and I have only been growing for 3 years now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

When you make tinctures the product that you use will make that style tincture
ie: indica will make a good bedtime, and Sativa an uppy one for day use


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 31, 2020)

Good morning OFC, it's another Thirstday.


----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2020)

morning, happy new years eve.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 31, 2020)

G'Morning, y'all. Cooking & cleaning is about it for today...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2020)

the last cup of coffee of 2020


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 31, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Great post Brother.





putembk said:


> After reading GW's post it makes me want to scream



Hee, hee, hee, for an even deeper puzzlement to ponder, consider the attached link on robotics dancing to, "Do you love me?"



giggy said:


> morning, happy new years eve.



Same to you brother, as well as all ya'll brothers and sisters!  Here is to a healthy and prosperous 2021!

Holy shucks, mega evolution!  Compare those to the robots of my youth, and even as recently as Star Wars, to the following link! 



Considering the advances in Artificial Intelligence, the world as we know it is about to change dramatically, both from enhancing the quality of mankind’s lives as legal slaves, from being able to go places we can’t, and do things we can’t, but can vicariously share the experience with them real time from afar?  

Space travel, acceleration, radiation, temperature, and fast g-turns mean different things to organic beings and robots, as does the passage of time or exposure to pathogens lie Corvid 19/20/21, et al.

Consider the opportunities for exoskeletons aiding the paralyzed using brain implants?

Alas, consider also the evil and destruction potential for evil doers and warfare, some of which this moment are ostensibly scheming about how to use this technology?

Consider how society will be structured, and how mankind will support ourselves, with a high percentage of the current menial labor and blue-collar jobs being done by intelligent robots?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2020)

@Rudedude an avatar for you sir


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 31, 2020)

GW, I saw that one yesterday on RT News. Totally cute until you think that they could be doing the Lindy Hop on your head and unless you've got some black tipped ammo laying around, there ain't much you could do about it. You know military use is gonna happen. I guess it already does to some extent.


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 31, 2020)

Roster much to my sorrow I quit the ice cream. I do miss it. Enjoy the night OFC and a very Happy New Year to you all. I'm out of cookies so I'm going to smoke a buttload of weed tonight and I'll probably be passed out about nine or so.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 31, 2020)

G'Evening, y'all! Dinner is a hour away & then it'll be time for idiot box & then bed. After a sip of my canna oil. Wishing everyone a very happy new year...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## stain (Dec 31, 2020)

Evening fine folks...a fine evening it is here among the oaktrees thanks to Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds and a KILLER sound system.... Going to be regretting smiling so much tonight.... Face is going to hurt in the new light of the new year in the morning....even with 6" to 8" of snow on the ground... I really needed this.....

Ya'll have a great New Year!!!!!!


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 1, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's the first Fryday of the New Year, Happy New Year!


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 1, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Rough night with fireworks going off until 2 am...


----------



## giggy (Jan 1, 2021)

morning and happy new year


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2021)

aawwww feck , where’s the gin , weed , and shrooms?


cant find them?

have some magic coffee instead


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

Hey have you guys seen the new APP that allows the user to remove layers of clothing off of photos now?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2021)

God i hope this year is better then last year.
Hope you all have a great year.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> God i hope this year is better then last year.
> Hope you all have a great year.


You too Brother
Just found out my Brother in law has Cancer on spine and Esophagus had 2 Rad treatments on spine for severe pain so far
He is on 3 types of major pain pills . Tough man never seen him mention being in pain ever before.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

No way they are still Virgins LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> GW, I saw that one yesterday on RT News. Totally cute until you think that they could be doing the Lindy Hop on your head and unless you've got some black tipped ammo laying around, there ain't much you could do about it. You know military use is gonna happen. I guess it already does to some extent.



Here's the link for Japanese sex androids:

Top 5 Female Humanoid Robots 2020 - Artificial Intelligence And Future - YouTube



bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 267648



She could unquestionably cut glass or put an eye out with those on a cold morn..



RosterTheCog said:


> Hey have you guys seen the new APP that allows the user to remove layers of clothing off of photos now?



I have an old comic book with a source for x-ray glasses if they are still available..............



RosterTheCog said:


> Just found out my Brother in law has Cancer on spine and Esophagus had 2 Rad treatments on spine for severe pain so far He is on 3 types of major pain pills . Tough man never seen him mention being in pain ever before.



Commiseration and sympathy brother!  I've out lived all my brothers in laws but one, who is now undergoing radiation and chemo for scattered tumors.  Besides the heartbreak, a harbinger of things yet to come.  No?

On a happier note, wishing all of ya'll fellow old farts and fartesses, a healthy, rewarding, and prosperous 2021!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 1, 2021)

Why would someone spend bookoo money on a Chinese doll when there's millions of the real thing running around, and a lot cheaper, too!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2021)

Totally agree Hippie.


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Why would someone spend bookoo money on a Chinese doll when there's millions of the real thing running around, and a lot cheaper, too!


I don't know about that Hippie....I have heard the new Chinese doll named Fang Fang is worth every penny.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> I don't know about that Hippie....I have heard the new Chinese doll named Fang Fang is worth every penny.


And cums with a secret computer chip That tracks all your experiences at no extra charge


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2021)

Damn good early football games!!!  Now time for the big boys.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 1, 2021)

Have a great night OFC and Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2021)

is everyone else as happy as me to see the end?........of 2020?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> is everyone else as happy as me to see the end?........of 2020?
> View attachment 267652


FIX IT for you


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> is everyone else as happy as me to see the end?........of 2020?
> View attachment 267652


Nope. The end of 2020 just means I'm one step higher on Jacob's ladder and one step closer to the grave. Send me back to '69, Mr. Peabody.


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2021)

Well said Hippie!  I will enjoy every day cause I know what is coming.......Death and more taxes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2021)

Fking sucks,,,i mean the taxes. Im going to live forever.  Course forever might be closer then i want.
Bigsur how did you get my girlfriends pictures?


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 1, 2021)

I just fired up the snow blower and cleaned 6" of snow out of my driveway.
We could get another foot tonight.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. The end of 2020 just means I'm one step higher on Jacob's ladder and one step closer to the grave. Send me back to '69, Mr. Peabody.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

*DIRTY WHITE BOY*




​


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2021)

Adam has some cool music and has a big following.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

Good old boy for sure


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 1, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 267654


I shoulda figured you'd come up with a pic of the way back machine.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 2, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Satyrday...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Why would someone spend bookoo money on a Chinese doll when there's millions of the real thing running around, and a lot cheaper, too!



Their hidden charms and pleasing personalities??  



bigsur51 said:


> is everyone else as happy as me to see the end?........of 2020?
> View attachment 267652



The end of 2020 actually looks much better from this perspective than it did at the time.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 2, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Fishing partners youngest is getting married today. First wedding we have been to in years...


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2021)

Morning OFC!  Doesn't feel like shatter day but it is.  Holidays always do this to me.

All but 2 of my starts that I started 21 days ago have now rooted.  I predicted I would only loose one but 2 is still good.  Will get them into pots today.

Everybody gets beneficial tea today.  I do this every two weeks....plants love it.  Nothing I do gives the plants such a boost!!  After 24 hrs you can see a healthy boost. The tea is brewing now....will be done in 4 hours.

My favorite college football team was sent packing yesterday!!!  Ohio St beat Clemson like a drum.....one game short of a national championship bid.  Shit happens.....

Time to feed the critters....


----------



## giggy (Jan 2, 2021)

morning everybody. pute that should be a good game between alabama and ohio st. wife is a bama fan, matter fact the whole damn family is. i don't watch hardly any sports myself, so no telling what i'll be doing during the game.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 2, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC!  Doesn't feel like shatter day but it is.  Holidays always do this to me.
> 
> All but 2 of my starts that I started 21 days ago have now rooted.  I predicted I would only loose one but 2 is still good.  Will get them into pots today.
> 
> ...


What is the secret recipe for the tea??


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> What is the secret recipe for the tea??


OG BioWar, alfalfa meal and worm castings. I would send you the link to OG BioWar but the filters would pick that up as spam. Google it and follow the instructions.If you decide to get some I can get you a discount.

If you grow indoors under The lights and are in soil or a soilless medium I highly recommend it. Solves many problems.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning everybody. pute that should be a good game between alabama and ohio st. wife is a bama fan, matter fact the whole damn family is. i don't watch hardly any sports myself, so no telling what i'll be doing during the game.


I'm with you, Giggy. If they played the Super Bowl in my front yard, I wouldn't part the curtains to watch.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 2, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, I'm off to smoke pot and watch the idiot box.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2021)

Good Night folks
I am going to....................................................................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2021)

Sweet dreams roster rooster

lets get this party started


----------



## burnie (Jan 3, 2021)

Hope I can dance as good as Ellen at 85 years young !



peace


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 3, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm with you, Giggy. If they played the Super Bowl in my front yard, I wouldn't part the curtains to watch.


Lying old bastard. They have cheer leaders half dressed with big boobies. You bet your ass you would part that curtain.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 3, 2021)

Goooode morning brother old farts and fartesses still on the green side of the grass this gorgeous stormy morning in Rip City, US of A.  

I hear there is a new opening in helmet testing not requiring advanced training or a diploma:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2021)

morning everybody


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 3, 2021)

Morning all. Its 5:00am on the west coast and slushing.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 3, 2021)

Cars & chicks on a Sunday. Only thing that could make 'em better is Mitch Ryder.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Sweet dreams roster rooster
> 
> lets get this party started



That puppydog is lovin' it!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That puppydog is lovin' it!


Yes sir, his nose is just the right height LOL


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 3, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, I'm off to smoke reefer and watch football.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 3, 2021)

G'Evening, y'all!


----------



## burnie (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Rudedude (Jan 4, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 4, 2021)

And a glorious Moanday it is!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2021)

Morning old bastards. Hope ya haves a great day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2021)

Here I yam.  

We had a first yestiddy afternoon. I went out to call the peacocks in from the woods by shaking the oil seed bag and calling for them.  Here they came out (it is amazing that they can just disappear in the woods), and a record was set:

Fancy Pants (the Alpha) walked up to me and fanned out his not-yet-fully-grown feathers and danced for me.  My Scottish Witch thought it was really beautiful.  Bromance, just like last year.  He'll dump me in a NY minute if a green-neck honey shows up.

On January 3 <-- Generally, they start feather-fluffing in March or April.


----------



## giggy (Jan 4, 2021)

morning ofc


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2021)

Dancing Buffalo --



			https://www.gifbin.com/bin/012010/1262609716_christina_ricci.webm
		



The way she used to be:


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 4, 2021)

G'Morning. y'all. Sparky is coming back today. Don't know how long we will be without power. BBLater...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2021)

Christina Ricci's gone and done a Kirstie Allie:


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2021)

Omg , Monday the 4 th is finally here

it feels like the world will be changed from what we once knew it to be

something is up , I can’t put my finger on it , something big

i hope I am wrong


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Dancing Buffalo --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I looked at Dancing Buffalo I found Kidman riding Kimmel in a very bizarre way




I have to ask, I wonder what Tom Cruz thought of this live on TV


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2021)

Morning brothers of the bud.  Start to another week.  I will be trimming all week.  Will take several breaks throughout each day to maintain my sanity.  A walk is a must sometime each day.  If I don't take breaks my trimming starts to look like I'm using a spoon!!

Few more minutes of sitting here staring out the window before starting my day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Dancing Buffalo --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's such a Dirty Girl


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 4, 2021)

Christina Ricci is still a fox. Loved her (body) in that flic she did with Leiam Neilson. She sure didn't use much wardrobe in that one. Damn near turned me into a necro! I think After Life was the movie.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2021)

When I was a kid I wanted to be older…this is not what I expected.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Omg , Monday the 4 th is finally here
> 
> it feels like the world will be changed from what we once knew it to be
> 
> ...


Didja see the troops arriving in Atlanta?  "As far as you can see." <-- lady filming


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Christina Ricci is still a fox. Loved her (body) in that flic she did with Leiam Neilson. She sure didn't use much wardrobe in that one. Damn near turned me into a necro! I think After Life was the movie.


With that outfit, they've managed to cover about a dozen weird tattoos located in soft places.


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2021)

Time for a walk.  Need a break from the scissors.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2021)

Black snake moan


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 4, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's cookie and pot smoking time.


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2021)

Night Rudie....I'm that getting started on my evening buzz....scissor duty today.  And tomorrow and beyond.   Should stay after it tonight but fock it.  It will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2021)

^^^Especially if you just smoked today's desired flavor and had a stiff drink.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 5, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 5, 2021)

And a lovely Two Toke Tuesday it is!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2021)

I will toke to that , twice

twice is nice , two tokes and two tokettes


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 5, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And a lovely Two Toke Tuesday it is!
> View attachment 267767



Actually laughed out loud.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Actually laughed out loud.




if no one heard you , did you really laugh?


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 5, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all! Taking wife for cataract surgery @ noon. I gotta wake her up in 15 mins.
Wishing a great day on all y'all!


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! Taking wife for cataract surgery @ noon. I gotta wake her up in 15 mins.
> Wishing a great day on all y'all!


Goog luck Drift....easy procedure!  She will be amazed at the results.


----------



## Steve1 (Jan 5, 2021)

Good morning OFC!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 5, 2021)

Morning Steve and the rest of you old farts. Another gray day in the Mitten. Good day to get high and watch the boob tube.


----------



## yarddog (Jan 5, 2021)

whats up fellas
deer season almost over.   then its time to work the land for next years season.   November will roll around before you know it


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 5, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off to double toke my night away.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! Taking wife for cataract surgery @ noon. I gotta wake her up in 15 mins.
> Wishing a great day on all y'all!


How did it go, hope all went fine.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 5, 2021)

yarddog said:


> whats up fellas
> deer season almost over.   then its time to work the land for next years season.   November will roll around before you know it


I can tell you ain't a Yankee! Got a whole lot of snow to get through  before planting season. I don't think you could drive a railroad spike in the ground up here.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 6, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Weedsday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 6, 2021)

Gooode mawning ya'll!  Location, location, location.  Not frozen, but too wetly here in the PNW for working the ground.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 6, 2021)

Well... It was a totally unwarranted 49F (F for "fargin") degrees at the Chateau this morning.  That is a lousy 17 degrees from when water gets lumpy.

Nature Note:  My wild-but-permanent-resident peacocks are right now in the far corner of my yard in their favorite direct-sunlight spot.  There is a full ten-degree difference between being in the sun or shade.


----------



## yarddog (Jan 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I can tell you ain't a Yankee! Got a whole lot of snow to get through  before planting season. I don't think you could drive a railroad spike in the ground up here.


we have alternated between low 60 highs and 50 lows, to low 20's and teens and highs of 45.     typical Georgia weather, and i would not trade ya one bit!!    you can keep your road salt, snow plowing, and 8 months of miserable cold.   I'll keep my sub-tropical oppressively humid heat


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 6, 2021)

I did a mind-concentration experiment.

By concentrating and staring at an ice cube, I melted it.

Took longer than I thought.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 6, 2021)

Can't say as I blame ya, YD. One thing we got goin' for us is we're a free state. I don't think I'll live long enough to se GA join the fold.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I did a mind-concentration experiment.
> 
> By concentrating and staring at an ice cube, I melted it.
> 
> Took longer than I thought.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 6, 2021)

Morning, y'all. Well yesterday was a cluster f#ck. Seems the wife couldn't hold still on the dope they gave her. Waiting to hear from eye doc today, as to how we proceed...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I did a mind-concentration experiment.
> 
> By concentrating and staring at an ice cube, I melted it.
> 
> Took longer than I thought.


I had a very young coon adopt me during bow hunting season. One of my favorite things to do to mess with his little mind was to put an ice cube in his water bowl. He'd pick it up, wash it, drop it 'cause it was too cold to hold on to, repeat. After awhile, the cube would melt. He'd spend an additional half hour or so searching for the cube he just knew was in his bowl somewhere.


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2021)

Afternoon, trimming all day.  Don't really feel like posting right now.  Suffering brain damage.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 6, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, time to eat a cookie and smoke some weed.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 7, 2021)

Good morning People.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hey Rudedude , looks like you have closed and opens this joint...

where the he-ll are all the other bass turds?

lazy mother truckers 


my latest project...somebody save me!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 7, 2021)

It’s probably my age that tricks people into thinking I’m an adult.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> my latest project...somebody save me!
> 
> View attachment 267807


At least everything is starting out in primo shape.  What kind of project have you gotten yourself into brother Big?

Some local rioting (unlawful assemblies) last night, as well as the Oregon capitol at Salem, but otherwise a calm day in River City.  

Tigard police shot a man, but no other information beyond inferring he was white, simply because nothing got burned down as a result.

The duplex refurbish is done, the new renter is moved in, I got a long overdue haircut, and have moved back to working on a cannabis thermodynamics 101 article, which continues to evolve and change.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I had a very young coon adopt me during bow hunting season. One of my favorite things to do to mess with his little mind was to put an ice cube in his water bowl. He'd pick it up, wash it, drop it 'cause it was too cold to hold on to, repeat. After awhile, the cube would melt. He'd spend an additional half hour or so searching for the cube he just knew was in his bowl somewhere.



Grandmother raised a male named Booger and was given a female named Henrietta by a neighbor who couldn't cope.  By the time they reached adulthood, she donated them both to the Oklahoma City zoo.  Both highly personable, intensely curious, and loved to play wrestle, but had needle teeth and were nocturnal, prowling the house at night and climbing curtains, et al.  As you note, all good things go into their water dish, but we never tried an ice cube.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 7, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Looks like it's time to work in the yard & garage today. One project left to do in garage before I can set up new tent & system, split unit...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> At least everything is starting out in primo shape.  What kind of project have you gotten yourself into brother Big?
> 
> Some local rioting (unlawful assemblies) last night, as well as the Oregon capitol at Salem, but otherwise a calm day in River City.
> 
> ...



remodeling a bathroom that’s about 100 years old...4 fecking layers to the floor joists...

gutting everything floor , walls , ceiling

3/4  B/C plywood and a nice soaking tub for Swede

i had to shut the job down early the other day cause as I was sawzalling my way through some boards I knicked the pvc waterline and sprung a leak....

so yeah , I will be mr plumber for a month , I’m retired , no more deadlines!.....feck it , if it doesnt get done till spring no biggy


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2021)

Off to a slow start today....what day is it anyway.  Last few days have been a blur.  Things are changing faster than I can keep up.  Nothing I can do but blend in the best I can...on a good note I have to wear a mask so nobody will recognize me....


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> remodeling a bathroom that’s about 100 years old...4 fecking layers to the floor joists...
> 
> gutting everything floor , walls , ceiling
> 
> ...



Yeah.  I can understand that.  Makes no sense to try to take a bath before spring in a place where the only thing between your place and the North Pole is a barbed wire fence... and _that's_ blowed down.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 7, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Yeah.  I can understand that.  Makes no sense to try to take a bath before spring in a place where the only thing between your place and the North Pole is a barbed wire fence... and _that's_ blowed down.



I’ll have you know I take a bath once a month whether I need it or not..or is it knot?...or naught?.......English is hard


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> remodeling a bathroom that’s about 100 years old...4 fecking layers to the floor joists...
> 
> gutting everything floor , walls , ceiling
> 
> ...



Hee, hee, hee, and made more exciting by the ongoing surprises!


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 7, 2021)

In the morning I pick up yesterdays underwear and toss it at the wall.
If it sticks it goes in the laundry if it falls to the floor its good for another day.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 7, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC. It's time for a cookie and some pot smoking.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> In the morning I pick up yesterdays underwear and toss it at the wall.
> If it sticks it goes in the laundry if it falls to the floor its good for another day.


Well I'll be corn diddly  ,  did you turn them inside out and throw them again?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 7, 2021)

Whats underwear?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2021)

You Know Under There.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 7, 2021)

Been freeballing since '67. Don't think I could stand to wear the darn things. I don't even wear socks all that much.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 8, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Fryday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Been freeballing since '67. Don't think I could stand to wear the darn things. I don't even wear socks all that much.


No socks...OMG,,you sick bastard.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 8, 2021)

as kids growing up , we were poor , 6 boys and 4 girls are a lot of mouths to feed

i was second to last in a string of 6 boys borned  one after another so consequently I wore a lot of hand me downs , underwire included

by the time I got the underwater , the elastic was pretty much gone so they were always sagging or giving me wedgies

im sorry , that may be to much info , but it’s my story of why I’ve been commando for about all my lives so deal with it


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 8, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> In the morning I pick up yesterdays underwear and toss it at the wall.  If it sticks it goes in the laundry if it falls to the floor its good for another day.



I usually toss them it they are sticky when I take them off, but Cog is right, they do seem to get stickier on the inside than outside.



Hippie420 said:


> Been freeballing since '67. Don't think I could stand to wear the darn things. I don't even wear socks all that much.



I just like the way silk panties feel on my thingy.



WeedHopper said:


> No socks...OMG,,you sick bastard.



You have to admire that in a brother.

When I wear underwear, I change it daily whether I crap in them or not, or whether I shower or not, because mold really likes me, most especially as I've grown older and more succulent.

When visiting down south, I can't wear underwear because they are always damp and it gives me diaper rash.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Been freeballing since '67. Don't think I could stand to wear the darn things. I don't even wear socks all that much.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2021)

Hippie wears Tidy Whities.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie wears Tidy Whities.


I thought all that White was just his Gaelic descent


----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2021)

Shitty subject.....you guys are sick!!!   Who wears their wives underwear?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> Shitty subject.....you guys are sick!!!   Who wears their wives underwear?


I Know , Hippie Man AKA the newest X Men MUFF Man.................................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> Shitty subject.....you guys are sick!!!   Who wears their wives underwear?



Are you asking for a friend?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Are you asking for a friend?


If they weren't so darn big he would LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Are you asking for a friend?



Don't know how to answer that without incriminating myself.....man who wears white underwear has skid marks.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> Don't know how to answer that without incriminating myself.....man who wears white underwear has skid marks.......


Sportsmenguide sells dirty camo colored just so you dont have to change them  Good for a Month or more


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> No socks...OMG,,you sick bastard.








WeedHopper said:


> Hippie wears Tidy Whities.


Only in your dreams, sweet cheeks!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I’ll have you know I take a bath once a month whether I need it or not..or is it knot?...or naught?.......English is hard


Doggonit Big!  I tole you to stay away from that guy English.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 8, 2021)

"*Jesus loves you."* It is a wonderful phrase... unless you are in a Mexican prison.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Doggonit Big!  I tole you to stay away from that guy English.



tole me eh

or is it told

or toll

rough is ruff

tough is tuff

but dough is NOT duff !......w t f!?

pig Latin is easier I tell ya

or is it tale you?

or tail you?

there you go again!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 8, 2021)

♫ It's a quarter to three ♫ 
♪ ♪ There's no one in the place ♪ ♪ 
♪ ...But you and me... ♫

♫ So, whip it out, Joe... ♪


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2021)

My kind of underwear......then I had to go and ruin things by dicken around.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 8, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's cookie and reefer time.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 8, 2021)

G'Evening y'all. Fishing was good today. We went up into brackish waters to get away from weather. Found a school of Lady Fish also know as the poor mans tarpon. Not worth a dam to eat but  great fight. We both boated 6 or more and a bunch that spit the hook. Pics to follow.
FYI drawers ain't my thing. I like them swinging in the breeze...


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 9, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Satyrday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 9, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Good morning OFC, it's Satyrday.



All hail the Satyrs!  Let the orgies begin!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 9, 2021)

Good morning 

we are living in exciting times.....just not my kind of excitement 

never in all my years have I felt like this , except maybe during the Cuban Missile  crisis and when jfk was murdered

a lot of uncertainty in the air , electricity , bad juju , haints and baldknobbers everywhere

i feel pretty safe geographically but I’m concerned about my family members some of who live in the big cities

better stock up on beans , rice , flour , sugar , salt , and ammo , this shiat has done got real


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2021)

Not a damn thing is going to change Brother that wasnt already happening for the last several yrs. Everybody talks the talk about how we will rise up and fight,, but not one mother fker is going to do anything,, as usual. The Government has been and will continue to fk us out of our money and freedoms. Same shit different day.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 9, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Time to put the outdoor plants back into the GH's, again. Here are a couple of pics from yesterdays fishing, Lady Fish are oily and make GREAT shark bait.















Sorry there where supposed to be only 2 pics...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Not a damn thing is going to change Brother that wasnt already happening for the last several yrs. Everybody talks the talk about how we will rise up and fight,, but not one mother fker is going to do anything,, as usual. The Government has been and will continue to fk us out of our money and freedoms. Same shit different day.





 Move along nothing to see here................


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2021)

Morning O'l Farts!  Life is what you make it and I will adjust and make the best of this mess!!  I have survived for 70 years here on the 3rd rock from the sun and am nowhere near done causing trouble.....I've got em on the run and not gonna slow down any time soon.

Nice fish Drift.  Thanks for the explanation....thought I was seeing double.  Wish I could wet  a line but everything is frozen here.

Storm moved in over night and looking like an inside kind of day.  Will take advantage and get some up-potting done.

Only 3 shootings here last night...good to see everything is calming down.....not!!!

Coffee and a pain pill and I will be ready to go......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 267869


Guys i have a thread for jokes and stuff.





__





						Post your Jokes and Cartoons here.
					

Here ya go guys. Have fun. Let the jokes and funny shit begin.😁




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2021)

Sorry Hopper.....call me lazy


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2021)

Lazy Bastard.


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2021)

Yup, that is me through and through.....






Oops, wrong thread again.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Guys i have a thread for jokes and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically you mean me  I understand

Balls said the Queen If she had them she;d be King


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2021)

OK hows this
Its 29 degs outside, I had diarrhea all night and again this morning, then I puked up 3 times 
I believe I may be sick.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> Yup, that is me through and through.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About forty years ago, my Scottish Witch and I went to England.  You could go right from the Customs thingy at the airplane patch to the train and wind up in Waterloo Station.

Herself went into the Ladies Loo there<-- (they really called it that) and came out quickly to ask me to give her our VCR camera.

When she came out again, she showed me a video of a sooper tubby cat sitting in a litterbox.  There was a sign over the cat:

*"My name is Tiddles.  I live in the Ladies Loo."*
*"I can move."*

There was a cigar box with money in it.  Box top said, "Dinners For Tiddles".  For the length of the filming, Tiddles moved to breathe only.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 9, 2021)

Hey, guys --

I am getting a tad worried about Boo. 

Can anyone give an update?


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 9, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's cookie and pot smoking time.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 10, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 10, 2021)

Thrills! Spills! Wheel of death!

Shake hands with the devil!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey, guys --
> 
> I am getting a tad worried about Boo.
> 
> Can anyone give an update?



Boo is a-ok Unca Walt. He and Dutch are chilling in these complicated times.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> Life is what you make it and I will adjust and make the best of this mess!!  I have survived for 70 years here on the 3rd rock from the sun and am nowhere near done causing trouble.....I've got em on the run and not gonna slow down any time soon.
> 
> Only 3 shootings here last night...good to see everything is calming down.....not!!!



I've weathered serious storms and actually done well overall in my seven decades and heavy change, but this is the first time I've despaired for our nations survival.  Some of us old farts don't have that much longer to survive, but my children and grandchildren do.

Looking up here too brother!  No riots and only one shooting in Portland last night!

41F @ 83% RH, rain, and predicted to reach 49F.

About half way through a new Bernd Heinrich book named, "Mind of the Raven" that is pretty interesting.  I've seen Ravens in southern Oregon, but locally we have only their cousins the Crow.

The Raven's are top of the non raptor food chain and are smarter and their society is way more complex than the Crow.  I've already decided to order Heinrichs's original book on Ravens, "Ravens in Winter."

Besides smart to the point of not only using, but making tools, and exhibiting self awareness, they are extremely wary and communicate food sources and dangers amongst themselves. One of the sharper dinosaur minds that is still extant.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 10, 2021)

Here ya go, Big.


----------



## pute (Jan 10, 2021)

Morning.  Watching social media regulating who and what goes on.  Wondering if it will eventually effect sites like this.  This country is loosing it's mind.

Dreary day, snowed most all day yesterday.  Not much accumulation just enough to make it miserable today.  Will be on snow removal detail this morning.

Good MMA fights on ESPN last night.  Took my mind off all the B S for a while.....where can I hide today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2021)

Ill be Ga Damn if its not snowing here in Dallas. ***
I leave Indiana a week ago thinking i wont see anymore snow and here i am in Dallas getting snow.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 10, 2021)

About at the four-minute mark, I really start to get goosey.  You can see _through_ the path...

El Caminito del Rey


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> About at the four-minute mark, I really start to get goosey.  You can see _through_ the path...
> 
> El Caminito del Rey


Very Cool Walt
Go to 9min mark on this


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 10, 2021)

Yesterday I installed a 500 gig SSD in my desktop and then installed Linux Mint 20 with the Mate desktop on it.
I loaded Mint 20 on a usb drive and had in installed in around 20 minutes. A couple hours of adding free
software and tweaking a few things and its done and up and running.
I installed Brave browser and the hosts file. I see that the Tor browser is available from inside Brave.
The computer is now very fast and Brave works way faster than Firefox or Chromium.
I have not used Microsoft's crap in my home computers for close to 20 years.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Yesterday I installed a 500 gig SSD in my desktop and then installed Linux Mint 20 with the Mate desktop on it.
> I loaded Mint 20 on a usb drive and had in installed in around 20 minutes. A couple hours of adding free
> software and tweaking a few things and its done and up and running.
> I installed Brave browser and the hosts file. I see that the Tor browser is available from inside Brave.
> ...


I agree
Microsoft is just another part of the new *regime*

 of Big Brother wanted to control the masses


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 10, 2021)

G'Afternoon, y'all. Chores for the day are done. To morrow the HVAC guy comes to figure out the Split unit for the garage. With a bit of luck i can be flowering in a couple of week in my new tent w/AC! Outside plants will stay in till tomorrow...


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 10, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's time for reefer and some footzball.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> About at the four-minute mark, I really start to get goosey.  You can see _through_ the path...
> 
> El Caminito del Rey


A real man would have done it barefoot and blindfolded.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> A real man would have done it barefoot and blindfolded.......


stick his manhood in a honest nest and hit it with a stick
That is a real man silly


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 11, 2021)

Good morning OFC, It's Moanday, Moanday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> Watching social media regulating who and what goes on.  Wondering if it will eventually effect sites like this.  This country is loosing it's mind.



It sure seems that way from here!  



Rudedude said:


> Good morning OFC, It's Moanday, Moanday.



Unleash the moaners and let the moaning begin!


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 11, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Today I find out how long till my split unit is up & running. It's also time to take the outdoor plants back out of the GH's, again...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It sure seems that way from here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

What she would look like after a nite at the @Hippie420  s house




Was it the foreplay or the good drugs  We'll never know.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 11, 2021)

I will be down in the sewers this morning trying to float a loan


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I will be down in the sewers this morning trying to float a loan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look like this picture, You got it
How much do you need LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 11, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> If you look like this picture, You got it
> How much do you need LOL




that is my helper

we won’t get much done today



puts a smile on my mug


----------



## pute (Jan 11, 2021)

Morning....another moanday.  7 fricken degrees above 0 out now!!  Great start to my day.

Good luck finding any $$$ in the ssewer Big you will end up down shit creek with a turd for a paddle.

Trying to figure out what the day will bring,  should be an easy day in the grow.  Hopefully it will warm up enough for a walk.  I need the sun and fresh air.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

Hope @WeedHopper  did not get snowed under  Who would have thought  Dallas with snow Dang.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 11, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> stick his manhood in a honest nest and hit it with a stick
> That is a real man silly


Where can I find an honest nest?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Where can I find an honest nest?


There will never ever be an Honest anything anymore LOL
Horny nest or I mean Hornet


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 11, 2021)

Well, it started out pretty chilly, but we're in the mid-70's now.


----------



## pute (Jan 11, 2021)

I know you are gonna be jealous when I tell you Walt that it hasn't gotten above freezing here yet.  

Done in the grow for today....warm up damit I need to get a walk in.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 11, 2021)

Herself and Your Humble Obdn't &tc just came back in.  Too hot in the sun.  Shade is fine. 82F


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 11, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's time for a cookie and some pot smoking.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning....another moanday.  7 fricken degrees above 0 out now!!  Great start to my day.



For the most part, we are enjoying a mild winter here in Pennsyltucky.
Mid January and the week's forecast has high temps near 40 for 3-4 days.
Only one heavy snowstorm thus far.
At this time of year we can be experiencing frigid weather - below zero at night, heavy snow cover on the ground, foot long icicles hanging from gutters, your vehicle crying when you start it in the morning.
Colder than a witch's teat every day. - Not this year - we get a 2-3 day cold snap them 3-4 day warmup.
There is abundant sunshine forecast all week - normally we don't see the sun until March..
The best part is Ma Nature gave me a raise - my home furnace hardly runs. Oil tanks are topped off and gauge hardly moved since I filled them mid-December. That some serious coinage I'm saving.

Me thinks I will invest my heating oil savings into a nice bag of herb Herb

YEEEEEHAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mean4green (Jan 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> About half way through a new Bernd Heinrich book named, "Mind of the Raven" that is pretty interesting.  I've seen Ravens in southern Oregon, but locally we have only their cousins the Crow.
> 
> The Raven's are top of the non raptor food chain and are smarter and their society is way more complex than the Crow.  I've already decided to order Heinrichs's original book on Ravens, "Ravens in Winter."
> 
> Besides smart to the point of not only using, but making tools, and exhibiting self awareness, they are extremely wary and communicate food sources and dangers amongst themselves. One of the sharper dinosaur minds that is still extant.



Graywolf - I admire crows & ravens. I consider them as chess players who beat me 99.9% of the time.
I hunt crows (in Pa - Fri,Sat,& Sun are legal hunting days). I hunt the forests- not farmers fields where huge murders of crows gather. 

I carry a 12ga shotgun, a plastic Great Horned owl that I bought at Walmart for $14, and I use ecalls & mouth calls. Gotta dress in full camo including camo gloves and facemask. They can see my honky skin from 1/2 mile away. 

I start out with a crow call - and oftentimes a crow will respond from a distance. They always do a fly bye because they are such a curious critter. If setup is right, I will use owl call with the plastic owl placed on the ground  within shooting distance. Along with the owl - I have a full feathered crow decoy that I bought as a Halloween decor item years ago. I lay the crow on the ground next to the owl while blaring owl-vs-crow fight calls.

The target crow will often focus on the ensuing battle and his fallen comrade and roar into the area like a hot F15 fighter jet.

bang bang - I usually get two shots out of the pump12ga. More times than not - I miss.
Don't matter to me - I just love the long walks and the nature show.

Ravens have started to re-populate this area. On several occaisions, I have had a raven follow me along as I fished a mountain trout stream. The noises they make almost sound like they are speaking words.
One day I caught a small shiner and noticed the raven staring at me from a near by tree branch. I bonked the fish and laid it in a rock. I backed off a bit and within minutes that Raven swooped in for a free meal.. He gave a thank you caw as he flew off.

I have to look into the book you are reading... I think I will enjoy it greatly.

p.s.
a lesson on water displacement:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I will be down in the sewers this morning trying to float a loan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You own one of those expensive Japaneasy Sex Dolls You Old Dog


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

Had a pet raven very smart bird He was a thief LOL


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 12, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2021)

two tokes it is!

or three or four

plumber walked off the job yesterday , he left his bucket so I guess he will be back today

he said something about going to the bank and buying some Bitcoin


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 12, 2021)

mean4green said:


> Me thinks I will invest my heating oil savings into a nice bag of herb Herb YEEEEEHAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



A wise choice.



mean4green said:


> Graywolf - I admire crows & ravens. I consider them as chess players who beat me 99.9% of the time.
> I hunt crows (in Pa - Fri,Sat,& Sun are legal hunting days). I hunt the forests- not farmers fields where huge murders of crows gather.
> 
> I have to look into the book you are reading... I think I will enjoy it greatly. p.s.a lesson on water displacement:




Growing up on a farm, we considered crows vermin and shot them at every opportunity.  My favorite was my 22-250 at about 200 yards from the "crow tree" where they regularly congregated.

As a city slicker I've grown to enjoy interacting with them and the scrub jays here by feeding them peanuts, in addition to having learned more about the Corvids and being suitably impressed. 

I think you will like the book and was going to order his "Ravens in Winter", but found it on Kindle at the local library, where I have it on hold with me next in line.  If you have Kindle you might check your local library. 



RosterTheCog said:


> Had a pet raven very smart bird He was a thief LOL



What fun!  Grandma's crows were smart and thieves too, though I understand Ravens are more so.  How did you get yours's how long did he stick around?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

My Aunt had a few that she fed. They would land on her kitchen window seal whan i was a kid and she would feed them shit like liver and meat scraps.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What fun! Grandma's crows were smart and thieves too, though I understand Ravens are more so. How did you get yours's how long did he stick around?


We caught it as a young bird that must have fallen out of nest and trained from there, The bird almost talked .
Had a pen for him, but after approx 2 yrs he flew the coop
Named Edgar


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 12, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all! WE got our first Covid shot last night, thanks to a neighbor that's a Pharmacist. Sparky is here installing disconnect for split unit & Thursday split unit will be installed. Time for me to get busy...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Let us know if you grow a third eye or something. Ill be watching


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 12, 2021)

With luck it'll make my d**k 3 times longer...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> With luck it'll make my d**k 3 times longer...


Or wither away


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Green, I used the sand method to rescue a sparrow that had fallen in a cement block knee wall. I was heading out to the pickle barrel to drain my bladder, and when I walked by the wall, I heard some really desperate chirps coming from inside the block cells. Took awhile, but I finally spotted the little bugger at the very bottom. No way I was ever going to snake my arm down to grab him, so I looked around to see if anyone was watching and was about to swat a hole in the block to save him. Probably would have gotten me fired if I was caught. I spotted some sand and came up with the displacement idea. I poured a little sand down the hole. Poor bird initially thought I was trying to kill him, but he stepped aside while I poured more in. I swear you could see the realization come over his little eyes when he figured out what I was doing. I kept pouring, and he kept stepping up. Got him to within the top two courses of block and reached in and grabbed him. He took off like a raped ape when I tossed him skyward. I scored the day as a win.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Big hearted old bastard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Good to see all your smiling faces(in my mind).   Nice day coming here.  If you can call a winter day nice.

Mrs Pute is getting a colonoscopy tomorrow so she has to pretty much fast all day and drink that shit tonight.  This will be the last time if she has no issues. I have done it twice and won't do it again.  Pain in the A S S!!!

Another harvest starting today...seems like all I do.  I gotta slow down.  Spring is around the corner and my attention will shift to outdoor activities. Another year of fun in the sun....if I can manage to stay above ground that long.
I have 5 pm's n my in box.,..back to work.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Bro the last time i drank that shit i thought i was going to die. Im not kidding. It felt like i was having a heart attack,,which is very possibly because i had one after that.
But my Wife felt the same thing and has never had heart trouble. I hate that crap. My Wife said she would never drink it again.


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2021)

Last time for us...I hope.


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2021)

Almost to pretty to cut down.   Strawberry OG.  And NO Big it isn't photo opted....


----------



## mean4green (Jan 12, 2021)

damm, that is some mystical herb Mr. Greenthumb


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2021)

My thumb isn't green.....but has resin all over it and I smell like pot.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Very nice Pute.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)

PUTES


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 12, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, I'm off to Two Toke my night away.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2021)

putembk said:


> Almost to pretty to cut down.   Strawberry OG.  And NO Big it isn't photo opted....
> 
> View attachment 267935




hey now , I know I sold you a can of that red plant spray , I see you finally got the hang of it...


some of my earlier experiments...


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2021)

Ha ha...get back to your plumbing project.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey Bro you need to put a bud in the contest.
Those pics are sic brother. Fking awesome colors.


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Bro you need to put a bud in the contest.
> Those pics are sic brother. Fking awesome colors.


He took those pictures when he was high on Orange Sunshine.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

No shit,,give me some.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2021)

putembk said:


> Ha ha...get back to your plumbing project.




would you like me to float you a loan while I am down in the sewer?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> would you like me to float you a loan while I am down in the sewer?


So is it true about the monster gators


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2021)

You guys need to get that shit off your mind.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)

Night all


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Sissy


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> You guys need to get that shit off your mind.


I cleared out a pool at a Holliday Inn in Orlando with a Baby Ruth back in '76.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 13, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Weedsday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 13, 2021)

Morning Rudedude and all the OFC

its a wild world out there and it’s hard to get just upon a smile


----------



## giggy (Jan 13, 2021)

morning ofc, just another day but it is hump day. watch out for roster he'll try to hump your leg.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 13, 2021)

mean4green said:


> Graywolf - I admire crows & ravens. I consider them as chess players who beat me 99.9% of the time.
> I hunt crows (in Pa - Fri,Sat,& Sun are legal hunting days). I hunt the forests- not farmers fields where huge murders of crows gather.
> 
> I carry a 12ga shotgun, a plastic Great Horned owl that I bought at Walmart for $14, and I use ecalls & mouth calls. Gotta dress in full camo including camo gloves and facemask. They can see my honky skin from 1/2 mile away.
> ...



What a wonderfully smart birdie.  

Two things about crows in my life:  

When I was a little kid back in the 40's, we were in Upstate New York at someone's house and they had a crow in a huge outdoor cage.  It could talk.  

I was told to ask him his name.  The crow said quite clearly:  "I'm Jimmy!"

"What are you?" was my next prompt.  "I'm a crow!"  Then he said, "I'm Jimmy the crow!"

Second crow thingy was when I was up a tree deer hunting in Northrin Floriduh.  A HUGE racket of crows suddenly descended all around me.  All screaming and chasing an owl.  The owl landed about 20 feet away and tried to hide in a crotch.  

The crows tore the pore bastage all to pieces.  Never saw anything like it again.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> Almost to pretty to cut down.   Strawberry OG.  And NO Big it isn't photo opted....
> 
> View attachment 267935



I am beyond speechless.


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2021)

Morning OFC!   Taking Mrs Pute in for a colonoscopy first thing....she is grumpy this morning.....I would be to.  Won't let me come in with covid so I have to drop her off.  Not gonna be a fun day.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 13, 2021)

You could sing her a song along the way. Light broght, light bright up your ass with a bright light. lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 13, 2021)

Big took this picture after eating that mushroom I gave him with the momma green thing in it... No... HALF a momma green thing... [/Cheech & Chong]


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2021)

Big didnt take any of those pictures. He is fking with you guys. He is an evil bastard. 
Those exact pics are all over the internet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)

Image search LOL   Weeds out the fake growers

Not saying in anyway that anyone is fake here


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 13, 2021)

(*snork*)

Well, the stuff he _does_ grow is fargin wunnerful!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2021)

Of course. Like i said he is fking with everybody. Hell there are addresses printed on the pics.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Of course. Like i said he is fking with everybody. **** there are addresses printed on the pics.


Oh yes I saw that , I was kinda kidding too


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2021)

Big, knows we all know better.....at least those who know Big.  He is a shyster.  A little hippie, a little red neck and always a suspect.  Thinking we need to do something to him.....burn him at the stake...


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 13, 2021)

G'Afternoon, y'all. Slept in this m orning & then had a bunch of running to do with the wife. Lunch is over & done with. Now it's time to take care of sh!t around here. Split unit goes in tomorrow. Then it's set up time & start growing again...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> Big, knows we all know better.....at least those who know Big.  He is a shyster.  A little hippie, a little red neck and always a suspect.  Thinking we need to do something to him.....burn him at the stake...


So did everything come out all right in the end........................................Hope the Mrs feels OK


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2021)

She was in and out in an hour.  3 or 4 small polyps and mild diverticulitis.....back in another 5 years unfortunately.  5 to 7 days for the biopsy. Now she has a mamogram and   cataract surgery coming up......getting old isn't for pussies.  Me, I'm a puss so I decided to stay young.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> She was in and out in an hour.  3 or 4 small polyps and mild diverticulitis.....back in another 5 years unfortunately.  5 to 7 days for the biopsy. Now she has a mamogram and   cataract surgery coming up......getting old isn't for pussies.  Me, I'm a puss so I decided to stay young.


Good to hear so far so good is OK in anyones book
My wife's sister just had the heart surgeon playing around in her heart burning things like it was a giant video game
She is resting at home now, Heart beat has been restored to normal so far
I honestly never knew she had a Heart LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> Big, knows we all know better.....at least those who know Big.  He is a shyster.  A little hippie, a little red neck and always a suspect.  Thinking we need to do something to him.....burn him at the stake...


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 13, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, I'm going to eat a cookie and smoke a bunch of weed.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hey there all my fine Friends  , family members , and distinguished guests....

say now , do I ever have a deal for ya all!.......we made some special oil , oleoresin ,  distillate  , anti wrinkle rainbow oil that will make some of you look 40 years younger!!....

here’s the plant and here’s the medicine for proof for all the doubters and bass turds!....











you can trust me!
come on man!..


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2021)

I think you have finally found the Holy Grail  and just the pusher to move it.  Is that your cousin?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)

too much

Was like a Babies Arm LOL

This is great


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 13, 2021)

My doctor told me:  " Getting old is not for sissies"


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2021)

I am out of here...good night and sleep as best as you can....5 maybe 6 hours for me.....


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 14, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Thirstday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2021)

Morning..

it is coffee time


----------



## giggy (Jan 14, 2021)

excuse me while i start drinking coffee again.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 14, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Big didnt take any of those pictures. He is fking with you guys. He is an evil bastard.
> Those exact pics are all over the internet.



Why, that rascal!!!



putembk said:


> Big, knows we all know better.....at least those who know Big.  He is a shyster.  A little hippie, a little red neck and always a suspect.  Thinking we need to do something to him.....burn him at the stake...



Being beaten to death with a dead rabbit while hanging by his tenders would be too good for him!



putembk said:


> She was in and out in an hour.  3 or 4 small polyps and mild diverticulitis.....back in another 5 years unfortunately.  5 to 7 days for the biopsy. Now she has a mamogram and   cataract surgery coming up......getting old isn't for pussies.  Me, I'm a puss so I decided to stay young.



Grayfox had her boobs smashed yesterday and needs laser surgery to clear accumulating protein chains off her replacement lens in one eye.  

Me too brother, which is why I look so much younger than I really am.



bigsur51 said:


> Hey there all my fine Friends  , family members , and distinguished guests....say now , do I ever have a deal for ya all!.......we made some special oil , oleoresin ,  distillate  , anti wrinkle rainbow oil that will make some of you look 40 years younger!!....here’s the plant and here’s the medicine for proof for all the doubters and bass turds!....you can trust me!  come on man!..



Sending you free hugz brother, but he says you have to promise to not try and smell his hair..........

.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 14, 2021)

Awright! lds';dk <-- Go away, Fuzzy.

Restart:  Big gifted me a neato single-shot thingy.  Looks like a glass cigarette.  Just this morning, I discovered asfewe <-- Fuzzy again.  OK.  Now she is on my lap.  I am used to that.  I type around her with no trouble... even wrote a novel with her on my lap.

Where was I?  Oh, yeah.  I discovered something this morning when just for the heck of it, I decided I would try SCUBA skip-breathing while toking.  Skip breathing is no longer done by any diver anymore, but I was diving in 1963.  I knew I would not get a double-rate CO2 buildup that would make me drown if I stayed in my garage while toking.

To skip-breathe takes discipline.  You learn how to ignore air-hunger to a greater extent.  You take a deep breath, hold it until you become slightly uncomfortable, then let out ONE THIRD of your air and instantly take another deep breath.  Rinse and repeat.

My result?  Where normally I would get perhaps 3 hits on the single-shot thingy, it turned into more than 40.  My measure was to stand in the perfect, still air this morning and after taking the hit, I'd exhale a third and instantly inhale as much as I could.

Each exhale was visible a minimum of FIFTEEN TIMES.  I got three "initial" hits, so my "refresh/rehit" total was amazing.

And the result can kinda be seen in the winding way this post has been written.  HOOWEE.

*"And yea! All the people threw camel schit. For in those days, confetti was not yet invented."*

FOOTNOTE: Back in the Olden Days, divers had one tank. So to stretch your bottom time, you learned the skip-breathing technique. Ten extra minutes at 60' could nail you that grouper. But a lot of divers died. The technique screws up your oxygen/carbon dioxide ratio. You could simply pass out if you did it too long. Not good sixty feet down.


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2021)

Morning OFC!  Major wind event last night and continuing into this morning.   I hate it...makes it feel 10 times colder than it is.  Mountains are getting much needed snow.

@GW,  I have always looked much younger than I actually am. But lately I have noticed wrinkles have taken over and I am starting to look like a prune..

@walt, I was always able to make my air last longer than any other divers in my group.  So, I never had to even think about trying to conserve my air supply.  Other divers would start to signal low on air and I always had over 1/2 a tank left.  Probably cause I am 5' 6" and skin and bone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2021)

When I ran the club we had lots of lovely ladies to play with.  All ya needed was a lil capt jack


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 14, 2021)

Morning boys. Gotta thank whomever sent that couple of much needed hours of sunshine up my way. Really improved my otherwise shitty attitude.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 14, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


>


Granddaughter?


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 14, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Waiting on HVAC guys to get here. Outside is ready for them but I still have 1 rack to move inside...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Granddaughter?


I pray not


----------



## mean4green (Jan 14, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 267960
> ​



I bet she can crack a walnut with dat azz.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 14, 2021)

*Unca Walt wrote:*

Second crow thingy was when I was up a tree deer hunting in Northrin Floriduh.  A HUGE racket of crows suddenly descended all around me.  All screaming and chasing an owl.  The owl landed about 20 feet away and tried to hide in a crotch. 

The crows tore the pore bastage all to pieces.  Never saw anything like it again.
***************
Unca Walt

Crows vs Great Horned Owl

They are mortal enemies with no peace treaty in sight.

why?

at night, the Crows perch in trees to sleep.

while the Great Horned Owl hunts

A Great Horned Owl will silently swoop into the crow's bedroom and snatch&grab a sleeping crow.
It will bite the head off most times.

Rinse & repeat a few more times.

Come pre-dawn, the crows awake to lessened ranks and the sight of their headless comrades
surrounding their roost tree.

that is why the Great Horned Owl is dubbed "The Prince of Darkness"

What you witnessed that day in the tree was "Payback's a *****!!!"


I'm surprised crows don't have a sentry bird doing night watch duties.
During the day, the murder will  always send a scout bird to investigate
and call back when they are hunting.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2021)

mean4green said:


> *Unca Walt wrote:*
> 
> Second crow thingy was when I was up a tree deer hunting in Northrin Floriduh.  A HUGE racket of crows suddenly descended all around me.  All screaming and chasing an owl.  The owl landed about 20 feet away and tried to hide in a crotch.
> 
> ...


Walt  ever see Blue Jays lure a cat up to the top of a tree and then dive bomb the cat until it falls
Nasty Birds


----------



## mean4green (Jan 14, 2021)

I was roaming the interwebs and landed on a fishing site for upstate NY.

This guy = PoPo and does not like the fragrance of the Devil Weed.
He would probably hate visiting a few of your basements.... haha

good thing I can smell a pig from a mile away
better thing that he can only smell me from 1/2 mile away !!!!

********************
his post:

Perspective,
New York State has had a weed program in place for about 5 years. There is a dispensary 3 miles from my work site. Depending on which way the wind blows or how still and cold the mornings are , it smells like high grade skunk when I pull into work. Got so bad that I had to notify the company their ups and freight packages passed through the dispensary over hrs ago and still smell.
Sometimes when I'd open the overhead door, I knew exactly where they been before. So point in place is , nys has had a medical program in place for a very long time now. Our state leadership said it's only available through pill or edible. What does one really think happens to all the " extra " the state pays for and doesn't distribute ?
I know there are also farm dispensaries in the outer sticks besides rural getting paid to operate at a loss.
My family are law enforcement, military veterans and RN , kinda also know what's real.
*******

Damm, if I worked there I would consider the stench as a perk !!!


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2021)

I love the smell of my flower room.....clock just struck 9....going there now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2021)

Moved my post.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Moved my post.


What was in the box?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2021)

A question about Fox Farms Ocean Forest. I started a thread about it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 14, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Walt  ever see Blue Jays lure a cat up to the top of a tree and then dive bomb the cat until it falls
> Nasty Birds



Two things:  I saw blue jays attack a dove until it fell out of the tree in my yard (I cooked and ate it).

The other thing:  I never knew about the swoop in at night like a horror-movie monster to bite off heads.

EWWWW.

All this time I felt sorry for the owl.  Now I feel like a crow when I see a politician or talking head.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Two things:  I saw blue jays attack a dove until it fell out of the tree in my yard (I ate it).
> 
> The other thing:  I never knew about the swoop in at night like a horror-movie monster to bite off heads.
> 
> ...


I named them Nancy LOL
Most are full of hot air and make a hell of a lot of noise


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 14, 2021)

When ya gits old, babies become even more adorable


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Rudedude (Jan 14, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's cookie and reefer time.


----------



## giggy (Jan 14, 2021)

lets make like a pair of panties and hit the floor maybe tomorrow, yall have a good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 14, 2021)

Watched a bunch of bluejays beat the heck out of a squirrel at the old ranch. I had four Borzoi's sitting at attention around the weeping willow, just waiting for the squirrel to get knocked off the branch. Poor tree rat would fall a couple of branches, scramble back up, and get knocked back down again. I knew he'd never hit the ground with the dogs there, so I called 'em in the house so the squirrel could make his escape.


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 15, 2021)

Good night, old farts. Gotta get a grove on and watch the boob tube 'til I drift off.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 15, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Fryday.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 15, 2021)

Good Morning Old Dawgs..

I'm sending over some Dawgy Donuts for you to enjoy with your coffee:

Don't take too big of a bite:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2021)

Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Granddaughter?



Roster in drag.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

Its good to have friends in low places


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Roster in drag.


You'd do me in a heart beat LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 268011


A. O >C LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

mean4green said:


> Good Morning Old Dawgs..
> 
> I'm sending over some Dawgy Donuts for you to enjoy with your coffee:
> 
> ...


Now if we could get 50 more like her and start a moving company like college hunks did


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2021)

you cool cats got this joint rocking


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2021)

Hell,,with that last Blonde i would be done before i got to her.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> ****,,with that last Blonde i would be done before i got to her.


Yep all she has to do was undress in front of you and your heart would explode


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> ****,,with that last Blonde i would be done before i got to her.







I would stub my toe and every door and wall banging the pots and pans


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 15, 2021)

I dunno whether to put this triumph here because it took me 46 years of trying to get my first bud. 

Or post it in Crazytown.  Nah.  Here goes while I try to find my fingers...  

*The Greatest Achievement After 46 Years Of Effort:*

Granted, the stem is a millimeter thick, and the plant stands a full four inches up, and one leaf (of the three) is dying... but there is a bud.  It just does not really look like a bud.







I post this just to show you guys the esteem I hold for every one of you.

I can, however, grow coconuts and mangoes better than Big. _Nyah!_


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I dunno whether to put this triumph here because it took me 46 years of trying to get my first bud.
> 
> Or post it in Crazytown.  Nah.  Here goes while I try to find my fingers...
> 
> ...


I hate to say it but that may just be a male


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 15, 2021)

Yep. Looks like boy balls to me, Walt.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 15, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> A. O >C LOL


Naw, she can spin in a circle without falling down and chipping a tooth.


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2021)

You horney O'l Farts!  Leave the grand children alone....we used to call that stuff Jail Bait!  I guess looking at that young stuff keeps your right hand warm...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2021)

putembk said:


> You horney O'l Farts!  Leave the grand children alone....we used to call that stuff Jail Bait!  I guess looking at that young stuff keeps your right hand warm...



hey get to work you slacker...the keef awaits you!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

You will become one with the Keef


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep. Looks like boy balls to me, Walt.



FINE!  OK!  (*waaah*)

I will eat it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice grow Walt. Now i know where combs come from.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> FINE!  OK!  (*waaah*)
> 
> I will eat it.


For the first time in my life, I'm gonna be a gentleman and leave that one alone, but you know what I'm thinking......


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2021)

Come on Hippie....you ain't no gentlemen and you know it.....penny for your thoughts.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I dunno whether to put this triumph here because it took me 46 years of trying to get my first bud.
> 
> Or post it in Crazytown.  Nah.  Here goes while I try to find my fingers...
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2021)

I keep forgetting i need to be more fair to the Ladies on the forum so here is some eye candy for you girls.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I keep forgetting i need to be more fair to the Ladies on the forum so here is some eye candy for you girls.
> View attachment 268024


Hopper calls it his sea cucumber LOL
Johnny Holmes at 93


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2021)

No,,i call mine,, limp old bastard.


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2021)

So happy I can't stand myself.   Just got back from taking Mrs Pute to Bed Bath and Beyond.  Loved every minute of it.  But.....I did manage to talk her into getting a pair of "My Pillows.  Got a great shot of Mike Lindell.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 15, 2021)

I love mine. Most comfortable pillow I've ever used.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

putembk said:


> So happy I can't stand myself.   Just got back from taking Mrs Pute to Bed Bath and Beyond.  Loved every minute of it.  But.....I did manage to talk her into getting a pair of "My Pillows.  Got a great shot of Mike Lindell.....


I slept like a baby with my hands between two big soft pillows...........................those werent pillows


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2021)

Dam it Hopper, how many times have I told you only nude pics of me . I look fat in that ball bag holder


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 15, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, time for a cookie and some pot smoking.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 15, 2021)

G'Evening, y'all. Fishing sucked but it was a nice day on the water...


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2021)

My first buzz of the day is just NOW kicking in.  I love the feeling of the first high each day....why I smoke......


----------



## burnie (Jan 16, 2021)

Night guys ! Got stuff to do in the am . Now somethin` to mess with your head :


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 16, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Satyrday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice grow Walt. Now i know where combs come from.



I ate my standardized banana too soon.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 16, 2021)

This is a guy after my own heart:


----------



## mean4green (Jan 16, 2021)

putembk said:


>



Gotta give him credit - went from crackhead to business owner employing thousands of people.
Interesting story - he told how his cocaine dealer had an intervention for him because of the sick amount of coke he was doing.

I have two of his pillows. They work pretty well.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 16, 2021)

putembk said:


> My first buzz of the day is just NOW kicking in.  I love the feeling of the first high each day....why I smoke......



I just finished my W&B and I'm feeling FINE..   I usually wait until dawn, but the bud was calling my name, and I had to get the voice out of my head.

Poof!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 16, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 268023



Well, while I have been cursed with a case of Black Thumb regarding weed, I can grow rubber trees like you wouldn't believe. 

I planted the rubber tree on the right in this pic out of a 1-gallon bucket.  25 feet from the driveway.  It now has roots that extend more than 100'.  It is about 75 feet high and 100 feet across!!  YIKES!  Don't go to sleep near it.

And when I cut off branches because they get in the way of driving down the driveway... I just throw the branches into the woods across the street.  There are now a half-dozen fair-sized rubber trees growing there.  Kewl.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 16, 2021)

putembk said:


> My first buzz of the day is just NOW kicking in.  I love the feeling of the first high each day....why I smoke......



"FIRST buzz of the day?"  Oh, dear... I think I might be a reefer addict.


----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2021)

morning ofc happy saturday.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 16, 2021)

Morning you bunch of old farts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> Morning you bunch of old farts


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2021)

Walt your in big trouble. Haven't you ever seen Reefer Madness.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 16, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Time for a Sam's club run. BBLater...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 16, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I hate to say it but that may just be a male





Hippie420 said:


> Yep. Looks like boy balls to me, Walt.



Got an ugly face too.  I'm thinking a hermie.



Hippie420 said:


> Naw, she can spin in a circle without falling down and chipping a tooth.


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2021)

Morning....happy shatter day!  We all need to go to Big's house...he has a fresh batch.  I have smoked his shatter/wax before and after a couple tokes you will meat the grim reaper!!

Another day of hiding from the world!  The new normal....wear your mask and stay 6feet away...how is a guy supposed to get laid today....virtually???  No fun....what a jip....

I grew up to drugs, rock and roll and free love...things have changed since the 60's.  Kind of glad I'm an O'l fart.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Got an ugly face too.  I'm thinking a hermie.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 268043


Would not most people in general LOL
I prefer a real woman


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning....happy shatter day!  We all need to go to Big's house...he has a fresh batch.  I have smoked his shatter/wax before and after a couple tokes you will meat the grim reaper!!ht
> 
> Another day of hiding from the world!  The new normal....wear your mask and stay 6feet away...how is a guy supposed to get laid today....virtually???  No fun....what a jip....
> 
> I grew up to drugs, rock and roll and free love...things have changed since the 60's.  Kind of glad I'm an O'l fart.


The hand docs will have a lot more patients with carpal tunnel after this is over for sure  Left or right hand sir


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2021)

Sorry GW I had to delete the pic of that ugly woman.  It would give people covid


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

putembk said:


> Sorry GW I had to delete the pic of that ugly woman.  It would give people covid


H E LL  A Lot more than covid  That is for sure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Would not most people in general LOL
> I prefer a real woman
> View attachment 268044


Now I need a cold shower


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> H E LL  A Lot more than covid  That is for sure


One thing is for sure...her pic would really stir the pot on here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

One for the ladies
Dirk Diggler


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

putembk said:


> One thing is for sure...her pic would really stir the pot on here.


I am not too sure about that anymore, people with brains are seeing what their true plan is now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

Do we eat fish or Japanese Steaks Must be nice to walk amongst the Elite


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

Who the Heck got Roster on his soapbox


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

I had a girlfriend who looked just like that young lady in the white dress shirt LOL
She was a fiery Hot Redhaired Irish gal (Beautiful) She worn a lot of halter topped dresses and I had a few pics in my wallet all the time.
It never dawned on me how horny my friends were always asking to see the pictures everytime we got together drinking when she was not around.
Mast me wonder now.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt your in big trouble. Haven't you ever seen Reefer Madness.


Every time I smoke marijuana, it makes me want to rape and kill.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 16, 2021)

putembk said:


> Sorry GW I had to delete the pic of that ugly woman.  It would give people covid


Damn it, Pute! Ya went and deleted it before I had a chance to see it! Don't know whether to be mad at ya or grateful.


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2021)

Believe me this was a pic worse than death......A O C, but  just like all other social media outlets the hateful content has been censored.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt your in big trouble. Haven't you ever seen Reefer Madness.



No, I read the novel in Reader's Digest... But I did see "_Back To The Future_".


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 16, 2021)

Adordable...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn it, Pute! Ya went and deleted it before I had a chance to see it! Don't know whether to be mad at ya or grateful.


The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2021)

Go to CNN I am sure she has found something to say there.  






never mind their ratings just crashed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

CRASH News Network?


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 16, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's time for a cookie, a little football and a lot of pot smoking.


----------



## burnie (Jan 17, 2021)

Did I miss National go to sleep early Night ? 
Ya` could hear a pin drop in here !!
peace


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 17, 2021)

Good morning OFC, It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## mean4green (Jan 17, 2021)

I knew I would crash in the recliner last night - and miss the 2nd half of the Bills/Ravens NFL game.
I'm glad I recorded it.

Pre-dawn  4am W&B on front porch this morning - balmy winter morn - I feel much better.
I'm going to watch the game soon.

I heard yotes sounding off in the distance. They must be celebrating a kill.
My area is filthy with yotes.

Yesterday afternoon, I had to venture out "into the world" and accompany my GF
to help her select a new kitchen stove.

As we arrived at store - she asked me if I brought a mask.
I said I sure did:






Picked this puppy at a convenience store for $5.

She is a smoker too. But she could not believe that I had the nerve to wear this mask in public and that she felt embarassed being with me.. I told her - so it's just another day for you.

We entered the appliance store and a young guy walks over to us - smiles and tells me - Nice Mask.

My GF asked to see the stoves. I asked him if they carried smokers...

F them if they can't take a joke (or a toke)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEEEHAAHHHHHHH


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 17, 2021)

Gawd, I hope this plays.  It's like a science-fiction alien attack movie:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 17, 2021)

> I grew up to drugs, rock and roll and free love...things have changed since the 60's.  Kind of glad I'm an O'l fart.



I was probably lucky I grew up in the pucker brush and didn't discover the drugs and free love part until I reached my mid twenties, but I did thoroughly enjoy the 60's here in Portland.  Except for the Herpes part.



RosterTheCog said:


> The hand docs will have a lot more patients with carpal tunnel after this is over for sure  Left or right hand sir



Thank gawd for the electronic age.



putembk said:


> Sorry GW I had to delete the pic of that ugly woman.  It would give people covid



My bad!  I responded to that evil Hippy's comment without thinking things through.



RosterTheCog said:


> H E LL  A Lot more than covid  That is for sure



The heartbreak of cooties at the very least.



Hippie420 said:


> Every time I smoke marijuana, it makes me want to rape and kill.



Some folks use cannabis just for the side effects but alas addiction side effects can be devastating.












Hippie420 said:


> Damn it, Pute! Ya went and deleted it before I had a chance to see it! Don't know whether to be mad at ya or grateful.



A moment of insanity.  I don't know what I was thinking, but if you want a copy to gaze upon while pleasuring yourself, send me an e-addy.



Unca Walt said:


> Gawd, I hope this plays.  It's like a science-fiction alien attack movie:




Wowza!  Deja vu.  I was once a block away from a substation that went up into one big huge arc with transformers blowing left and right.  Sounded like a huge welding arc and shut down the industrial district for awhile.

44F @ 91% RH, mo raain, 4 mph breeze, and predicted to reach 51F.

Wow, lots of excitement here!!  I cleaned up my small construction/destruction mess in the side yard of the duplex I just finished working on.  Some dry wall scraps and demolition debris from upstairs that I tossed out of the upstairs window to save carrying down the stairs and out the back door.

Alas the battery crapped out on my small circle saw I used to size the wood chunks to fit in the garbage can, so I had to resort to the manly art of breaking lathe with my bare hands to get it all stuffed in the can.  Sorry I didn't get a video of it for U-Tube.


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)

morning


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 17, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning


Yup.


----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Thanks guys for understanding the politics restrictions .... Depressing to see what is going on but this is a friendly place.  You can demonstrate in the streets but please leave it there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2021)

Yeah that ∆∆∆


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2021)

Momma always said Garbage Out Garbage now back in, Love these old trucks so cool looking


----------



## mean4green (Jan 17, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Thanks guys for understanding the politics restrictions .... Depressing to see what is going on but this is a friendly place.  You can demonstrate in the streets but please leave it there.



true dat..

it is terrible that  Wednesday's event will occur in a place that looks nothing like any of us are accustomed to.

Thank god I'll be home & stoned.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 17, 2021)

No, thank YOU (and that simp Hopper) for keeping this place from becoming another "Rosebush" garden. I was told I wasn't a real hippie because I bucked the system. On the contrary; it's a hippie's duty to protest against wrong, and one sided enforcement of the rules is wrong. Always has been, and always will be. You guys have done a wonderful job of cleaning up this site and making it a fun place to come to again.

Don't get a big head, though.


----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> No, thank YOU (and that simp Hopper) for keeping this place from becoming another "Rosebush" garden. I was told I wasn't a real hippie because I bucked the system. On the contrary; it's a hippie's duty to protest against wrong, and one sided enforcement of the rules is wrong. Always has been, and always will be. You guys have done a wonderful job of cleaning up this site and making it a fun place to come to again.
> 
> Don't get a big head, though.


To old to get a big head....thanks though.  Hopper doesn't get a big head either ..... He will just .....oops.....I will leave that one alone...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks for the laugh Roster.  How true. Both cases......


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 17, 2021)

G'Evening, y'all. Got the wife part of the garage cleaned up. Two day project. Now I can get busy on my part so the tent can finally get put up...


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 17, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, time for a little football and a lot of weed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2021)

Ga damnt Roster,,,i have a Jokes thread. Im kicking yur butt when i sees  ya.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Ga damnt Roster,,,i have a Jokes thread. Im kicking yur butt when i sees  ya.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 17, 2021)

putembk said:


> To old to get a big head....



They have pills for that!!


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 18, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 18, 2021)

Good Morn Old Fartz..

I have a W&B Special for Moanday:

but first

you must guess my gender..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 18, 2021)

Perspective


----------



## mean4green (Jan 18, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> The hand docs will have a lot more patients with carpal tunnel after this is over for sure  Left or right hand sir



Fleshlight will prevent you from getting carpal tunnel


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 18, 2021)

Morning everybody happy monday


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)

I had a dream, 
Late last night


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 18, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Long day ahead if I hope to get done everything that I want to...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 18, 2021)

It just ain't a Monday without beer. The bars being able to open has been a carrot that has been dangled and jerked back two times so far, and is pretty much guaranteed to be postponed until after St. Patty's Day.


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2021)

Morning OFC.  I am ready to face another week with a smile.   If 
 I could just get the kinks worked out of these old bones.

Can't believe it but it is time for a dry trim again this week.  3more plants to do, one each day if things go as planned.

Pretty good football this weekend.   I was really pulling for Cleveland but they came up short.  Thinking the New England fans are really missing Brady about now....they are on vacation and Brady is still playing.  The fans there sure have been quiet this year.

Breakfast and time to trim.....


----------



## Steve1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Good Afternoon. I hope everyone has been well!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 18, 2021)

Got a batch of cheese & ham soup in the crock pot and a loaf of bread baking in the oven. Hungry? Ya would be if you cold smell this place.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 18, 2021)

Skeeters can get big in Floriduh.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 18, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off to eat a cookie and smoke some weed.


----------



## giggy (Jan 18, 2021)

late afternoon, or early evening check in. which ever way you want to call it.


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2021)

Just occurred to me that I joined this site a year ago today.  What a mess!!!   Nothing buy political chatter between about 9 or 10 very outspoken individuals.  Nothing was getting done.  Took me days to get approved and when I finally did this very thread shocked me with this B S and I left.  About a month later my friend ^^^^ Giggy got me back here and the misfits thread started with some like minded people who just happened to disagree with the discussion going on.  I jumped right in and slowly the politics was pushed aside and we became a marijuana site again.  

Today Marijuana Passion it thriving, new members joining every day and many old members are coming back.  I call this home now and hopefully it will continue to be that way for a looooong time.  I look forward to all the camaraderie and shenanigans that goes on here on a daily basis.  We are all friends here now and I haven't seen one real disagreement for almost a year now.  

If you know anybody that you think might fit in with our growing group of like minded people tell them about us....the more the merrier.  

I am glad to be here.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 18, 2021)

Highlight of my Day:

Mailman came (yes - on MLK day - they are playing catch-up).
He handed me my new Gadson Flag, I hung it up in front yard,
sat on the porch and baked while a snow squall covered up the lawns.

I love them big snow flakes!!

Flag looks great - very appropriate for the present day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)

In the year 2021 look closely


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2021)

Roster, you are sick!  Where did you find that....never mind I don't need to know.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)

Ha I made it LOL
Old Roster use to be a counterfeiter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)

Just like Rooster Cogburn when he strapped his iron on his side LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)

SMOKING HOT

















The Heck with Ya Coffee Gals​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Skeeters can get big in Floriduh.
> 
> View attachment 268146


Walt Your wife said stop playing with your food


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2021)

Night all


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Skeeters can get big in Floriduh.
> 
> View attachment 268146


We've got 'em up here the same size. We called 'em mosquito hawks, but they ain't. Proper name is a crane fly.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 19, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another wonderful Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 19, 2021)

“The heck with Ya Coffee Gals”

you dont get out often do you?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> We've got 'em up here the same size. We called 'em mosquito hawks, but they ain't. Proper name is a crane fly.


We always called them Texan Squites


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 19, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Being a plant felon it's not worth the nickle it would cost me to get caught with a firearm. I sure do miss'em...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

I don't need my Daddy to hold my shot gun


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 19, 2021)

Morning texans call em skeeter hawks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

OK @Unca Walt would not want you feeling left out with the hotties


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 19, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off to eat a cookie and smoke some weed.



Good idea!

How about exercise in the mountains with Ma Nature as personal trainer?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2021)

TEXAS GIRL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 19, 2021)

Eureka, I've discovered the universal answer to plugged drains and toilets, though you do have to remember to use blanks.................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> TEXAS GIRL
> 
> View attachment 268190


A hoot to watch on full auto!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

Old Texas Gal


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> TEXAS GIRL
> 
> View attachment 268190


Now I want to bounce some quarters


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 19, 2021)

Good morning. Where I live, Michigan's U.P., skeeters are the state bird.


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2021)

Morning OFC. Good to see you on here Yooper.  After all It is your thread.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

^^^^ My Sexcartary gets paid to sit and eat candies all day, but hey I am a nice Guy like that.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good idea!
> How about exercise in the mountains with Ma Nature as personal trainer?
> View attachment 268189


I look at that and think... _ Who took the picture??!!_


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

Introducing the new improved Bump-Stock


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

Dr Golds ISO 3 Quartermaster


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 19, 2021)

I got to thinking of the progression on the Statue of Liberty regarding global warming...






And my facile mind suddenly realized that *"Global warming"* is an anagram for *"Ball going warm"*.

I crack me up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 19, 2021)

morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 19, 2021)

Nothing much changes!  Those with the money get the pretty babes........................................
Born rich or lottery winner before:




Now for those who can afford it:

Top 5 Female Humanoid Robots 2020 - Artificial Intelligence And Future - YouTube


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 19, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Introducing the new improved Bump-Stock


Exactly!  Same action as full auto, just slower!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Nothing much changes!  Those with the money get the pretty babes........................................
> Born rich or lottery winner before:
> View attachment 268196
> 
> ...


Hey I told you not to post my picture


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 19, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Hey I told you not to post my picture


Quit posting it in all the gay chatrooms!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Quit posting it in all the gay chatrooms!


*Touché -I'm coming for ya now LOL or was that coming on you . So that was you in the Soap on A Rope Thread in Bendmeover .c om *


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2021)

Been on scissor duty again today.  Took a break and just got back from walking the dog.  It's cold out there.  Wouldn't be so bad except for the wind. I have had enough of winter.   But spring brings outside chores.....I can hardly keep up with my indoor responsibilities let alone yard and garden work.   Then there is fishing.....how did I ever do all that when still working......Oh, plus a cabin and condos.  I  guess I'm getting to old for this shit. NOT!

Tried to go to church last night but It was closed due to covid.  Noticed the Gentleman's Club next door was open so I stopped in.  Was having a great time until Mrs Pute noticed my car parked out front....the rest is history.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Quit posting it in all the gay chatrooms!


I just had to ask
What are you doing cruising the Gay Chatrooms without Hopper?
What will Tractor Gal say LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 19, 2021)

Sigh -- Where did her go?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Sigh -- Where did her go?


----------



## giggy (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Rudedude (Jan 19, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's cookie and reefer time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

giggy said:


>



And just like that The Covid Virus hoax was over


----------



## mean4green (Jan 19, 2021)

No long lines at my health clinic:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2021)

Martians attack , UFOs are real


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello......


----------



## burnie (Jan 19, 2021)

Is there anybody in there..............


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 20, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Weedsday.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 20, 2021)

Howdy ya bunch of OLD Phartz:

Happy Humpday


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2021)

Me to a lady:  "Want some good sex?"

Lady:  "No!"

Me:  "Then you've come to the right guy."


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 20, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Hey I told you not to post my picture


  The cute rich hunk or the babe?


----------



## giggy (Jan 20, 2021)

morning you bunch of old farts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

Is that my Mother on the Phone


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 20, 2021)

Good morning old farts. Gotta find something to do today or I'm gonna go nuts. Not sure what my future entails, but I'd wager that it's a high powered rifle and an observation tower somewhere.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning old farts. Gotta find something to do today or I'm gonna go nuts. Not sure what my future entails, but I'd wager that it's a high powered rifle and an observation tower somewhere.....


How about a nice game of Nuclear War
I prefer a nice game of chess myself processor .


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2021)

Sad day for me.  Gonna go and stick my head in the sand.  I am with you Hippie.....locked and loaded!!!!


----------



## Patwi (Jan 20, 2021)

Psy Ops 

There is a small country just south of Lebanon that is controlling the outgoing and the incoming. Puppet master for both parties. 

They have had the past 5 presidents sign into existence Noahide Laws which in certain powerful circles believe that America was founded on these 7 Noahide Laws .. 

Psy Ops


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

putembk said:


> Sad day for me.  Gonna go and stick my head in the sand.  I am with you Hippie.....locked and loaded!!!!


Something to think about

First they came for the communists, and I did not speak out because I was not a communist.
Then they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out because I was not a socialist.
Then they came for the labor leaders, but I did not speak out because I was not a unionist.
Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out because I was not a Jew.
As one day became another and others disappeared, gypsies, mentally retarded, homosexuals, Jehovah's Witnesses, criminals, anti-socials and emigrants, I remained silent because I was not one of them.
Then it was they came for me, but no one spoke for me because by then there was no one left to speak.
Martin Niemoller,1945.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 20, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, I'm off to the land of cookies and reefer.


----------



## giggy (Jan 20, 2021)

all you old folks have a good night, don't forget to take your geritol.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 20, 2021)

G'Afternoon, y'all...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night OFC, I'm off to the land of cookies and reefer.


Night 
Rudedude as a wee lad


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2021)

Looooong day in the grow!!! Did get a walk in.  Beautiful day, now spring fever has given me a taste.

Time now to relax and enjoy the rest of the day.  Will be back at it first thing tomorrow but now my head is craving a buzz.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

putembk said:


> Looooong day in the grow!!! Did get a walk in.  Beautiful day, now spring fever has given me a taste.
> 
> Time now to relax and enjoy the rest of the day.  Will be back at it first thing tomorrow but now my head is craving a buzz.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

Guys serious question
My wife can not get high her words 
Ever since High School she has tried to smoke with a few friends here and there and also numerous times with me where she would just cough and say she does not like it .
I have seen her inhale 5-10 tokes of a jay and no effect, but she does like her beers. could the alcohol be hiding the THC effects.
I want her to try again but she says it does not work for her. Are most od the wives like mine?
Thk U and Good Night


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 20, 2021)

Short answer, no. The first few times I smoked weed as a kid, it did nothing for me. First time I smoked hash, I tripped the light fantastic. After that, I could get high on weed.
A gal that likes beer? She's a keeper, for sure!


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2021)

Mrs Pute hates marijuana.  Loves wine.  I will enjoy whatever you put in front of me.....not picky I guess, just like to get high.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning old farts. Gotta find something to do today or I'm gonna go nuts. Not sure what my future entails, but I'd wager that it's a high powered rifle and an observation tower somewhere.....



ever hunt yotes??

I could use a spotter!!!


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 21, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Thirstday.


----------



## giggy (Jan 21, 2021)

morning ofc happy fry-day eve. now pain pill kick in.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning old farts. Gotta find something to do today or I'm gonna go nuts. Not sure what my future entails, but I'd wager that it's a high powered rifle and an observation tower somewhere.....



One of the best pieces of advice that I ever paid for, was to relieve mental stresses by exercising the major muscles in my body.  At that time I did it with fencing and martial arts, but now I do it with things like cleaning out a storage garage.

For this occasion, next I'll sort through my garage at home and then the basement, attic, file cabinets, et al ......................... 

Cheap too, I made enough selling a load of stainless at the recycle yard to pay for lunch at McMenemins radiantly heated open air covered balcony for me and my helper, including tip, with $5.00 left over toward him a hooker.  Once it is safe to walk around in there, I will start getting rid of treasures and equipment that I am unlikely to ever use again.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 21, 2021)

Morning you bunch of old farts. Raining here today, but saturday is supposed to be real nice.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 21, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Lot's of chores inside & outside today. My hands are hurting just thinking about it...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2021)

Morning.  To relieve stress and to keep boredom away I grow marijuana!  I knew when I retired I needed something go keep me busy.  Many get a job or do volunteer work.  Not for me I haven't had a boss in 40 years and I wasn't gonna take orders from anybody....(except Mrs Pute).  I love what I do and I do what I love.

Today more love to spread around.  But first ...... coffee.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 21, 2021)

putembk said:


> Mrs Pute hates marijuana.  Loves wine.  I will enjoy whatever you put in front of me.....not picky I guess, just like to get high.


HAH!  I am detecting a trend, here.  My Scottish Witchie-poo loathes it.  But that is her gut, which in this case rules her mind.

Her koan:  She has learned enough -- due to several of the guys right here -- to recognize the beneficial results, to accept it.  But internally, she knows "_Reefer Madness_" was a documentary.

I just re-read this.  Who TF uses "koan"?!  My shields slip when I am going superluminal.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 21, 2021)

my stress reliever is cruising Colfax  , hookers a blow , I’m a sixty minute man!














and 15 minutes of blowing my top!


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2021)

^^^^good luck with your cruising ...... Colfax is now called covidax ....best place to get the virus in the state!!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 21, 2021)

Reminds me of an old joke I probably should keep to myself.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Reminds me of an old joke I probably should keep to myself.....


I bet there is a gal named 
*Chlamydia*


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 21, 2021)

Nope, but thanks for playing!


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2021)

Afternoon.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 21, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, time to eat a cookie and smoke some weed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2021)

@Hippie420  Ate the soap again huh buddy?


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 22, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Fryday.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 22, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning.  To relieve stress and to keep boredom away I grow marijuana!  I knew when I retired I needed something go keep me busy.  Many get a job or do volunteer work.  Not for me



That is my retirement plan - Indoor Herb Garden & FishingMania..
I am in process of clearing out a spare bedroom, then transform into a "lab".

I grew herb outdoors before - Guerilla Grows in my own backyard!!
Filled a few big glass jars with some Killer Colas - burped and nurtured them to smokeability status, anxiously awaiting that first hit like a pothead kid on Christmas Eve - but not even close to the same universe that some of you "Gurus" create.

I look forward to picking your brains for ideas & recommendations as I build indoor herb facility.

p.s.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I bet there is a gal named
> *Chlamydia*



From the play:

♫ I just met a girl named Chlamydia... ♪


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2021)

♫ "On the first day of Christmas ♪

♪ ♪ My girlfriend gave to me, ♪

♫ _Chla-my-dia!_ ♫


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 22, 2021)

My retirement plan was/is to enjoy my remaining time on this plane enjoying myself and avoiding pain, including dementia. 

I played hard before retirement and enjoyed a surfeit of toys, so at this point mostly look for mentally stimulating projects to keep my juices flowing and spirits up, good food, and of course wanton unbridled sex with legions of knockdown gorgeous 25 year old babes hot for a romp with a 77 year old. 

With no wolf at the door, I've found that doing good pro bono is uplifting, hence SPR and Graywolf's Lair and the forums, plus the challenges keep neural pathways active, as well as build new ones.  I probably get as much good out of the transactions as those whom I help.

The only major things left on my bucket list are mud wrestling naked with a gorgeous babe, sex doggy style while skydiving, and superpowers.  I've never done or had any of those things and they would all be nice just once before I die.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> ♫ "On the first day of Christmas ♪
> 
> ♪ ♪ My girlfriend gave to me, ♪
> 
> ♫ _Chla-my-dia!_ ♫



hey man , vd is nothing to clap about


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 22, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Today project is to try and get my garage in some kink of order...


----------



## mean4green (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Jan 22, 2021)

Sister Margaret's Pee is too clean:
She aims to fix dat:


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 22, 2021)

What's up? Just planning another busy day of doing nothing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> What's up? Just planning another busy day of doing nothing.


Was getting ready to maybe do a run and friggin knee popped again yesterday, can not put any weight on on.
I thought this yr was to be better,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

Man this succks big ones, I am crippled again, more ice and anti-inflammatories


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2021)

Early afternoon check in.  Been making hash.  2nd pull is done will do the 3rd and last in about 1/2 hr.

Got the gutters cleaned and will start thinking about replacing some screens and getting the mower ready for the upcoming season.  Tires need replaced, sharpen blade and a few other maintenance things like oil chg......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

***** - LOL\
Cool @putembk , going to post pics maybe?
Did you separate the different grades?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

putembk said:


> Early afternoon check in.  Been making hash.  2nd pull is done will do the 3rd and last in about 1/2 hr.
> 
> Got the gutters cleaned and will start thinking about replacing some screens and getting the mower ready for the upcoming season.  Tires need replaced, sharpen blade and a few other maintenance things like oil chg......


Have you ever thought about getting gutter guards, I was almost calling the guy today to clean and install the guards.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 22, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, I'm off to the land of cookies and reefer.


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2021)

@ Roster, i will get gutter guards when the ones I currently have wear out.

Here is a pic of today's laborious chore. Bubble hash.  Not really all that much work just takes time. Started at 9 this morning and just finished.  I am hoping I got one oz out of this batch.  I have never gotten an oz but have come close.  This just might make it.  And yes Roster row to the left is the first bag second is the 2nd and then the third you can tell be the size.
'


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2021)

putembk said:


> @ Roster, i will get gutter guards when the ones I currently have wear out.
> 
> Here is a pic of today's laborious chore. Bubble hash.  Not really all that much work just takes time. Started at 9 this morning and just finished.  I am hoping I got one oz out of this batch.  I have never gotten an oz but have come close.  This just might make it.  And yes Roster row to the left is the first bag second is the 2nd and then the third you can tell be the size.
> '
> View attachment 268276








So do you like the gutter guards?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 22, 2021)

Pute, you gotta get a hash-o-matic like what I've got. Ask Yoop how quick you can go through a pile of weed.


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Pute, you gotta get a hash-o-matic like what I've got. Ask Yoop how quick you can go through a pile of weed.


Explain???


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 23, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another Satyrday.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> sharpen blade



I never sharpened a lawnmower blade..
Every couple of years I buy a new blade.

How do you sharpen yours?

i heard that if you are more aggressive with file/sharpener on one side of blade -vs- other,
then the blade will not be balanced.
If re-installed on machine -it could really mess things up - damage shaft, etc.

Any advice??


----------



## mean4green (Jan 23, 2021)

Early Saturday..

The North Winds are howling...
No storms this weekend - but it will be as cold as a witch's tit.
Temps are dropping by the hour.

Good weekend for a big pot of stew, NFL Football,  and getting stewed on lots-o-Pot!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2021)

I sharpen my lawnmower blades and my grandfather always sharpened his and i never seen it effect the balance. I guess if you get stupid with the file i suppose you could do that but just sharpening shouldn't. I mean your just sharpening not reshaping.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2021)

Now you got me thinking about this movie.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2021)

Is it Walt that likes these birds? Here is a pretty one.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> @ Roster, i will get gutter guards when the ones I currently have wear out.
> 
> Here is a pic of today's laborious chore. Bubble hash.  Not really all that much work just takes time. Started at 9 this morning and just finished.  I am hoping I got one oz out of this batch.  I have never gotten an oz but have come close.  This just might make it.  And yes Roster row to the left is the first bag second is the 2nd and then the third you can tell be the size.
> '
> View attachment 268276


How do you use bubble hash?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> Explain???


*HAH!!*  For _once_, you are on _my_ side of the fargin fence.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Now you got me thinking about this movie.
> 
> View attachment 268278



That was a great flick... Billy Bob - in character - was Amazing...
BB should have won an Oscar for that role!!

p.s . Blades - a guy showed me one day - in his barn - that he would hang blade on nail (thru center hole) - and if blade was balanced -it would stay perfectly horizontal & parallel to ground.

I soaked in that expert advice - them bought a new blade at hardware store.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 23, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Man this succks big ones, I am crippled again, more ice and anti-inflammatories




When I am feeling sore -fighting against that Arthur-itis,

I hop in a hot bath with my GF,
Takes all the pain away,
as she satisfies all my cravings..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Would you like a Cheetoh?




.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 23, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Haven't a clue what's on tap today. Wife is up & moving, so I guess I'll be finding out in a few...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Now you got me thinking about this movie.
> 
> View attachment 268278


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 23, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all. Today project is to try and get my garage in some kink of order...



My next project after I finish with the storage garage, so I have somewhere to move it.



RosterTheCog said:


> Was getting ready to maybe do a run and friggin knee popped again yesterday, can not put any weight on on.I thought this yr was to be better,



Commiseration from a cyborg who will never run again because of replacement metal knees.  The good news is that most of the pain goes away.



mean4green said:


> I never sharpened a lawnmower blade..Every couple of years I buy a new blade.How do you sharpen yours? i heard that if you are more aggressive with file/sharpener on one side of blade -vs- other,
> then the blade will not be balanced. If re-installed on machine -it could really mess things up - damage shaft, etc. Any advice??



With a file.  Carefully off the machine or with the plug wire disconnected, so as to not cut myself.  If it is significantly out of balance, it will be noticeable when you fire it up, but if you just file away the minimum required, it should last for years, unless of course you are mowing acres.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2021)

mean4green said:


> I never sharpened a lawnmower blade..
> Every couple of years I buy a new blade.
> 
> How do you sharpen yours?
> ...




I use the bench grinder method, I have landscaped for many yrs using all sorts of mowers and all the blade were sharpened every week
I never used a blade balance , lil off both side to sharpen it to a sweet sharp cut again.
I have done 100's over the yrs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2021)

Morning everybody.  

I have my lawnmower blade sharpend twice a year.  I have Ace do it.  My Lawn Boy is over twenty years old and still ticking.  One of the keys to a healthy lawn is a sharp blade.    


@walt, how do I use bubble hash.....I smoke it.  Ha ha!  Let it dry so no mold and smoke the stuff.  I make Indica hash and smoke it at bed time....bam...out before the light goes dark.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning everybody.
> 
> I have my lawnmower blade sharpend twice a year.  I have Ace do it.  My Lawn Boy is over twenty years old and still ticking.  One of the keys to a healthy lawn is a sharp blade.
> 
> ...


I made and then pressed it in one of these



The hash is so compressed and hard I can never break a piece off to smoke LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> Explain???











						1-1/4 Cubic Ft. Cement Mixer
					

Amazing deals on this 1.25 Cubic Ft Compact Cement Mixer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




I stuff it with weed, take a plastic salad bowl half full of ice, pitch the ice in, take the garden hose and give it a squirt of water, turn the bowl around and plug the mixer with it, and switch it on. 5 or 10 minutes later, I pull the bowl off, stick a screen over the opening, and dump the water into a bubble bag that's in a 5 gallon bucket. After I get the goodies out, I dump the green water back in with a little added ice if needed, and run 'er again. I usually go for three or four runs before I change out the weed for fresh stuff.
Lazy man's way to make hash. I should add, I wouldn't try it with a mixer that's ever been used for cement. Mine's had nothing but weed in it since I bought if a few years back for $99.

If I was going to do it large scale, I'd use a dedicated clothes washing machine. Lots of weed and ice, and the spin cycle does most the work.


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2021)

Interesting


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hippies cement mixer works great, takes most of the work out of making hash. It will kick your behind.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Is it Walt that likes these birds? Here is a pretty one.



SEEN one??!!  One came by, and took the lady (peahen) away from my tame peacocks.  Walked down my driveway and into the woods.

The boys were sitting with her -- she's the one on the left with the green neck --







-- and the hoity-toity bastage herded her down my driveway (which you can see in the top pic) and away.






There's another one here at MySonTheDoctor's farm.  BTW -- ALL peafowl are where they are voluntarily.  Them suckers can go anywhere they please.  This one just happens to like to hang out behind the barn.






My guys were born here on my property about 15 years ago.  I have pictures of them from tweeny babies to teenagers fluffing tiny tails, to all growed up.  They are quite tame around me.  I feed them black oil seeds by hand.  But they could haul arse at any time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 23, 2021)

hey Walt , maybe you can holler at Andial to come rake your leaves...


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 23, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's cookie and pot smoking time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 23, 2021)

and fish

my Swedish gf won a 17’ fishing boat with a 40hp Evinrude when she won first place with this 35 lb King salmon out of the Frazier river near BC


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 24, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!! Thrills and spills, weed and speed! Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## mean4green (Jan 24, 2021)

Happy Blessed Sunday - ya bunch of Old Fartz....

on today's menu - this afternoon - a pot of stew, NFL Football GO BILLS, Cocktails, 

but right now - I have something more important to do


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2021)

Yep,,its going to be cold beer and football. Not sure whom i rooting for. Just wanna see good games.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2021)

My kinda football.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> 1-1/4 Cubic Ft. Cement Mixer
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 1.25 Cubic Ft Compact Cement Mixer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> ...



I have the same mixer which I used to extract trichomes from stems using clean sand.  I then extracted the resin from the sand with ethanol.  One of the treasures in my storage garage that I will be losing.

I used a counter top lingerie washing machine to good avail, as well as a DIY shortened scalping bucket with a 150 micron bottom and a drywall paddle in an electric drill.

Eloquent Solution made some killer hash using snow and a wooden spoon.



bigsur51 said:


> and fish my Swedish gf won a 17’ fishing boat with a 40hp Evinrude when she won first place with this 35 lb King salmon out of the Frazier river near BC



Whoa, nice catch brother!  The boat and fish were certainly a nice bonus!



mean4green said:


> but right now - I have something more important to do
> 
> View attachment 268301


Speaks well for world travel, no?


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 24, 2021)

Good morning all. It be time for more coffee and a session of "wake 'n bake". Old farts, it be Puffin' 'n Passin' time.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 24, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Time to go food shopping. BBLater...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2021)

Just chugging along here Morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2021)

OK question, Has anyone here ever used the new AGM Gel batteries in their car or truck, I can never keep the thing charged on very cold mornings
Any help


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 24, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> OK question, Has anyone here ever used the new AGM Gel batteries in their car or truck, I can never keep the thing charged on very cold mornings  Any help



No, but I had two Group 27's and an 8D Gel cell house battery on my boat.  I kept them under trickle charge and never a problem starting either the 22 hp Yanmar or the Yanmar genset on any of them, though you have to be careful to keep the peak charging voltage under 14.1 Volts (14.4V) to prevent them from overheating.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No, but I had two Group 27's and an 8D Gel cell house battery on my boat.  I kept them under trickle charge and never a problem starting either the 22 hp Yanmar or the Yanmar genset on any of them, though you have to be careful to keep the peak charging voltage under 14.1 Volts (14.4V) to prevent them from overheating.


Thanks late winter and so far this winter I do plug a trickle in at night , I guess5 yrs is about time for a new one?
I was waiting for your response on that grow room set up question.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 24, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Thanks late winter and so far this winter I do plug a trickle in at night , I guess5 yrs is about time for a new one?
> I was waiting for your response on that grow room set up question.


Did you get the information you need?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 24, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Thanks late winter and so far this winter I do plug a trickle in at night , I guess5 yrs is about time for a new one?
> I was waiting for your response on that grow room set up question.


Probably depends on how many times it has been cycled.  I have a Group 27 gel cell backup on my alarm system that is pushing 15 years, but it has never been discharged.  The horns don't put much load on it, but I'm sure it wouldn't stand up well to a full load test.


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Helped my SIL install two new toilets yesterday.  I thought this would take an hour or so.   WRONG!!!  These were new fangled space age toilets from H E L L!  One piece design which weighed a ton and was hard to maneuver.  Plus these had side skirts and the floor mounting bolts were inside and accessed from the rear.   This was a major problem because once the toilet was in place cabinets and walls didn't allow access to the rear to bolt it in place.  Good thing I am somewhat of a contorshionist....After wallering on the floor for ever I was able to get the job done.  The second toilet was even worse and more cramped.   

I told him to hire it done but insisted on doing it himself.... only problem is I ended up doing all the dirty work.

That brings me to today....I haven't asked myself that question yet.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 24, 2021)

I'd have paid good money just to see ya do it!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2021)

@putembk 
Not in Hippies case Haha


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 24, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hey Walt , maybe you can holler at Andial to come rake your leaves...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a funny:

Twenny years ago, I took a little piece of rubber tree plant out of a quart-sized black plastic cup and put it in the ground about 25 feet from the left side of the driveway.  It now is 100' across.

That means there is a rubber tree _tunnel_ over the lower half of my driveway.  The dang thing drops leaves by the dozens and dozens daily.  My lawn service guys** blow the driveway clean of leaves... and by the time they get in the truck and go, there are leaves that have fallen down onto it.  BTW:  they are quite loud, both in the falling as they hit other leaves, and when they hit the concrete. They sorta crash...

**I have a tad over an acre of lawn.  I did my cost-analysis, and found that even if I disregard how hard it is for an 80-year old, shot-up dude to have/maintain/use weed whacker, riding mower, it is still materially cheaper to have a team come out and do it.  I hand them a piece of paper with some scribbling on it.  MUCH easier, and they do a better job.

Andial can come out and remove the leaves, but I am gonna haveta put him up in one of our guest rooms because he will never get the driveway clear.


----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)

morning ofc. setting drinking a 7up and getting stoned. everybody else is sleeping. daughter got in about 08:00 and will be out the door about 14:00 for another 16 hr shift.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 24, 2021)

*HAH!  *So I just walked out to look at the littered driveway... and there was an 18-foot long coconut palm leaf weighing about thirty pounds that I had to pick up and drag into the woods.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 24, 2021)

G'Afternoon, y'all. Some pics of what I have been up to & Miss. Sara














.


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2021)

Looking good Drift.  Today I fed the girls in veg, up potted 2 to go into flower next week and washed pots.  Got a lot done in a short time.  Now time to get ready for some foot ball for the rest of the day.

The GB/Tampa game should be a good one.  Hmmmm, Brady or Farve....oops I mean Rodgers.  I like both. 

Next, KC and Buffalo.   I'm rooting for Buffalo all the way.  Buffalo deserves it after all the years being on vacation early. 

I just heard the NFL came out with some new rules for the games today.....I can't figure out what the object is....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Rudedude (Jan 24, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's time for a cookie, a little football and a lot of pot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


>



Little too "Billy" for me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 24, 2021)

Evening ofc warm,rainy and stoned here. Yall have a good night.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 25, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 25, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Helped my SIL install two new toilets yesterday.  I thought this would take an hour or so.   WRONG!!!  These were new fangled space age toilets from H E L L!  One piece design which weighed a ton and was hard to maneuver.  Plus these had side skirts and the floor mounting bolts were inside and accessed from the rear.   This was a major problem because once the toilet was in place cabinets and walls didn't allow access to the rear to bolt it in place.  Good thing I am somewhat of a contorshionist....After wallering on the floor for ever I was able to get the job done.  The second toilet was even worse and more cramped.
> 
> I told him to hire it done but insisted on doing it himself.... only problem is I ended up doing all the dirty work.
> 
> That brings me to today....I haven't asked myself that question yet.



I hope your SIL does not regret buying 1 pc toilets..
My Mom had one installed years ago - low profile low water use.
Damm thing - you needed to flush multiple times if you dump more than a raisen sized turd.
Float problems, etc..
She got sick of it quick - and had it replaced with standard toilet.
The plumber that did the job  - told her he would not put one piece toilet in his house if they were free.

I like old-school Al Bundy flushers..


----------



## mean4green (Jan 25, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> OK question, Has anyone here ever used the new AGM Gel batteries in their car or truck, I can never keep the thing charged on very cold mornings
> Any help



Are they the expensive round cell batteries (look like a 6 pack)?

I just bought a new Diehard Battery for my truck - it *cranks *like a ***** on *meth *on cold mornings.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> My kinda football.
> View attachment 268302
> View attachment 268303
> View attachment 268304





The NFL should have booked AC/DC to play "Let's Play Ball" at Super Bowl!!!!!!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 25, 2021)

Morning everybody looks like a monday


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 25, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Helped my SIL install two new toilets yesterday.  I thought this would take an hour or so.   WRONG!!!  These were new fangled space age toilets from H E L L!  One piece design which weighed a ton and was hard to maneuver.  Plus these had side skirts and the floor mounting bolts were inside and accessed from the rear.   This was a major problem because once the toilet was in place cabinets and walls didn't allow access to the rear to bolt it in place.  Good thing I am somewhat of a contorshionist....After wallering on the floor for ever I was able to get the job done.  The second toilet was even worse and more cramped.





Hippie420 said:


> I'd have paid good money just to see ya do it!



Sounds like you could have made money off a video of your installation, especially if it included a sound track brother Put!



mean4green said:


> I hope your SIL does not regret buying 1 pc toilets..My Mom had one installed years ago - low profile low water use.  Damm thing - you needed to flush multiple times if you dump more than a raisen sized turd.  Float problems, etc..  She got sick of it quick - and had it replaced with standard toilet.  The plumber that did the job  - told her he would not put one piece toilet in his house if they were free.  I like old-school Al Bundy flushers..



Yeah, there was an interim design that used one gallon of water per flush that was  joke.  They now have a vacuum assisted Power Flush version that does noisily  void the bowl using less water.  We still have the original elongated bowl 1927 model American Standards in our home, which work well, so see no reason to switch.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 25, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Afternoon, y'all. Some pics of what I have been up to & Miss. SaraView attachment 268310
> .



Purdy pup brother!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 25, 2021)

Hey there....recovery mode today...yesterday was a wash , big low pressure system and I get migraine with vomit...oh joy..
the system is moving out and I am getting some relief..

snowing now and 2-4 inches predicted today and tomorrow and then it’s back up to the mid 50’s which is great for Colorado..

more plumbing today if I feel better...

back when I was a paid debt slave , I would go to work sick as a dog or I didn’t get paid...construction work...plus I was raising three rug rats...somebody had to pay the bills so it might as well be me...

here is an entertaining video on gold prospecting..

I am in love with the good Doctor


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 25, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. A gray start to the day down here in the swamps. A small list of honey-do's I hope to get done today. Hands are feeling like a couple of bricks. But if I don't do it who will?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 25, 2021)

I look at these darlings... and after about 15 seconds or so, I suddenly worry:

"Jeez!  I hope none of those beautiful kitties get hurt in any way -- protection is nonexistent, really."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I look at these darlings... and after about 15 seconds or so, I suddenly worry:
> 
> "Jeez!  I hope none of those beautiful kitties get hurt in any way -- protection is nonexistent, really."
> 
> View attachment 268318


I see nothing butt cushion there Walt


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Crappy day out.  Possible snow again.  Only about another month of winter before signs of spring start to appear.  

I will be taking 21 cuts this morning.  Time to reload the nursery.  That will fill my morning out nicely.  Beyond that I have no idea what the rest of my day will bring.  Calender says it's Moanday....really...ok I guess I can deal with that!  Doesn't really matter.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 25, 2021)

mean4green said:


> I like old-school Al Bundy flushers..



Ah, the good ole Ferguson!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2021)

Hoppers Dog say chill the F-bark out will ya


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2021)

Man what happened did all us old guys just age a few yrs and not longer want to play


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Ah, the good ole Ferguson!



That is the rifle I was issued on my first enlistment.  It was the only breech-loading rifle in the Revolutionary War.  Where the smoothbore muskets had a range of 50 yards, this one was good to 250 yards.





Among other accomplishments, the  rifle could “put 15 balls on a target at 200 yards in 5 minutes".


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2021)

Afternoon all.  Just got back from shopping with Mrs Pute.  Loads of fun.  Also stopped by the gold place to check out Junk Silver.  My first time on the silver.  Learned a lot.  With gold it is measured by the oz.  With Silver it is measured by the "Troy Oz" which is 31.1g/oz  instead of 28g/oz..  Or 497.6g/lb instead of 448g/lb.  Confused.....I was to for a minute.  I had to collect my thoughts think about the curve thrown at me.  

Took 21 cuts earlier today as I said I would.  I had to cut them back a bit smaller in order to get them all in my dome.  They look a bit punk now but all will straighten out after a few hrs of reaching for the light.   I figure in about 20 days 18 will have shown roots and will be well on their way to becoming a healthy plant. Pic included.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 25, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's reefer and cookie time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That is the rifle I was issued on my first enlistment.  It was the only breech-loading rifle in the Revolutionary War.  Where the smoothbore muskets had a range of 50 yards, this one was good to 250 yards.
> View attachment 268324
> 
> 
> ...


Here I was thinking your 1st issued weapons were more like these


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 25, 2021)

putembk said:


> Afternoon all.  Just got back from shopping with Mrs Pute.  Loads of fun.  Also stopped by the gold place to check out Junk Silver.  My first time on the silver.  Learned a lot.  With gold it is measured by the oz.  With Silver it is measured by the "Troy Oz" which is 31.1g/oz  instead of 28g/oz..  Or 497.6g/lb instead of 448g/lb.  Confused.....I was to for a minute.  I had to collect my thoughts think about the curve thrown at me.
> 
> Took 21 cuts earlier today as I said I would.  I had to cut them back a bit smaller in order to get them all in my dome.  They look a bit punk now but all will straighten out after a few hrs of reaching for the light.   I figure in about 20 days 18 will have shown roots and will be well on their way to becoming a healthy plant. Pic included.
> 
> View attachment 268326


Can you keep us posted on the rooting of your clones. I have cloned in  a dome a few times with mixed results.
I bought an Aero-Cloner and it has a pretty good success rate. I would prefer to use the dome though.


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Can you keep us posted on the rooting of your clones. I have cloned in  a dome a few times with mixed results.
> I bought an Aero-Cloner and it has a pretty good success rate. I would prefer to use the dome though.


Over time I have used everything from The Cotton Eyed Joe to The H E L L  If I Know as a rooting solution.  I have learned several things......first and foremost is Keep it as Simple as possible.  I have gotten the best results with Hormax and Clonex.  I get a higher percent of survivors with Clonex but the roots start showing quicker with Hormax.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2021)

Whats up old bastages.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 25, 2021)

Made a big batch of potato soup for the girls and me. I'm really starting to like that instant pot. Fast, lazy way to cook. Right up my alley. 
Time to kick the buzz up a notch and drag my arse into a nice hot shower.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Whats up old bastages.



gin and tonic and some snow leopard dabs


----------



## mean4green (Jan 26, 2021)

Rise and Shine -- old Fartzerz...

You gotta get up early,

if u want to run with the Dogs!!!


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 26, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 26, 2021)

Good morning old farts, what up on this 2 toke Tuesday ? For me it be coffee and a session of "wake 'n bake". So it be Puffin' 'n Passin' time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2021)

Rise and shine old bastards. I gotta get ready for work. Going to be overseeing a job in Sherman Texas today and then i got to go to Oklahoma City for a Pre-con tomorrow. 
Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 26, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Here I was thinking your 1st issued weapons were more like these
> View attachment 268327


Nah, those advanced weapons came later after recruits demonstrated efficiency with a switch and the deadly ass jawbone.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 26, 2021)

fecking early birds I tell ya

be safe out there , a lot of frozen stuff on the ground and more today!

check out Mr Roo Ray checking out the tail feathers.....seems Mother Nature has put the same gene in humans..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 26, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Going to pickup my new light today from brother Boo. I'll tell him y'all said hello...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 26, 2021)

Good Tuesday morning to you all. Looks like our governor, in her infinite wisdom, decided I can have a beer come the first of February. Gonna be the best tasting beer I've ever had! None of that snobby craft beer crap, either.

Woke up to a world gone white this morning. Looks like a job for Plow Man! Gotta get up and get after it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Good Tuesday morning to you all. Looks like our governor, in her infinite wisdom, decided I can have a beer come the first of February. Gonna be the best tasting beer I've ever had! None of that snobby craft beer crap, either.
> 
> Woke up to a world gone white this morning. Looks like a job for Plow Man! Gotta get up and get after it.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 26, 2021)

putembk said:


> Took 21 cuts earlier today as I said I would.  I had to cut them back a bit smaller in order to get them all in my dome.  They look a bit punk now but all will straighten out after a few hrs of reaching for the light.   I figure in about 20 days 18 will have shown roots and will be well on their way to becoming a healthy plant. Pic included.
> 
> View attachment 268326




*U DA MAN !!!!!*


----------



## mean4green (Jan 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Rise and shine old bastards. I gotta get ready for work. Going to be overseeing a job in Sherman Texas today and then i got to go to Oklahoma City for a Pre-con tomorrow.
> Yehaaaaaaaa



WH - I noticed Sherman, Texas.

Not too far from Austin.
Have you ever been to Hippy Hollow at Lake Travis?


----------



## mean4green (Jan 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Good Tuesday morning to you all. Looks like our governor, in her infinite wisdom, decided I can have a beer come the first of February. Gonna be the best tasting beer I've ever had! None of that snobby craft beer crap, either.
> 
> Woke up to a world gone white this morning. Looks like a job for Plow Man! Gotta get up and get after it.



Getting just a couple inches of snow - topped with freezing rain/sleet.
Roads will be slicker than snot.
My truck stays in driveway today.

Bars here in Pa. opened again Jan5 - our dickhead governor likes his Power Trips.

I'm afraid to go into one of my local watering holes:


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 26, 2021)

Back from saving the world from white stuff. Even got a thank you from a neighbor in the old hood.
Remembered to do everything right all the way up to putting the Jeep back in the garage. I saw a battery charger laying in the floor and remembered quickly that I forgot to unplug it. It's one of those quick disconnect types, so I hoped it would be fine. Guess again. Oh, well. $38 ain't gonna break me, but I hate screwing something up 'cause I'm too stupid to remember crap. Gonna have to make a sign for the steering wheel that reminds me, I guess.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Back from saving the world from white stuff. Even got a thank you from a neighbor in the old hood.
> Remembered to do everything right all the way up to putting the Jeep back in the garage. I saw a battery charger laying in the floor and remembered quickly that I forgot to unplug it. It's one of those quick disconnect types, so I hoped it would be fine. Guess again. Oh, well. $38 ain't gonna break me, but I hate screwing something up 'cause I'm too stupid to remember crap. Gonna have to make a sign for the steering wheel that reminds me, I guess.


Cut the ends off the quick connects and replace them with gator clips or a like I drove off with a few like that myself
Wire them back up with a new way to join the wires Gator clips or another plug in will replace them.
I used these



I used a volt meter to see where break was by doing a continuity test on the wires
Once I found it was a break at the plug ins them selves a new one fixed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2021)

mean4green said:


> WH - I noticed Sherman, Texas.
> 
> Not too far from Austin.
> Have you ever been to Hippy Hollow at Lake Travis?


No sir. I don't go to that fked up city unless i have too. It should have never been the Capital of Texas no more the Baton Rouge should be the capital of Louisiana.


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2021)

Off to the Dermatologist.  This should be fun.  At least I'm not going in for a prostate exam.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2021)

putembk said:


> Off to the Dermatologist.  This should be fun.  At least I'm not going in for a prostate exam.....


Good Luck


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2021)

putembk said:


> Off to the Dermatologist.  This should be fun.  At least I'm not going in for a prostate exam.....


Just be careful,, Hippie likes to pretend he is a doctor.


----------



## rayd512 (Jan 26, 2021)

Wuzzzz up my fellow growers.... is it 420 yet? If anyone has advice for a fairly new grower .. I’m open to all. And if I can help.. I’d be glad to do so.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes,,i have some advice. Send all your green to me for testing. Or you can call me at BR549.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 26, 2021)

Enjoy your night OFC, I'm off to Two Toke my night away.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Just be careful,, Hippie likes to pretend he is a doctor.


Ye she even sends out cards to his best customers LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2021)

Back from the Skin Doc.....Sorry, looks like I'm gonna be around for awhile.  Just moles that come with age.  Another remember I'm an O'l Fart. 

Still pissing white stuff.  Sure makes for a lousy day.  






Supposed to warm up the rest of the week.  I'm glad as I need to get outside or go crazy.  This mask, stay at home crap needs to stop.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2021)

putembk said:


> Back from the Skin Doc.....Sorry, looks like I'm gonna be around for awhile.  Just moles that come with age.  Another remember I'm an O'l Fart.
> 
> Still pissing white stuff.  Sure makes for a lousy day.
> 
> ...


White Urine That can not be good LOL


----------



## rayd512 (Jan 26, 2021)

Ok old farts... jk... I need some advise. For my grow space which is a 3x5 do you think I have too many plants for this area? What’s the ideal number to have for this space?


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't know.....how many plants ya got?  If it exceeds the number leagally allowed in your state you have to be the judge of that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2021)

rayd512 said:


> Ok old farts... jk... I need some advise. For my grow space which is a 3x5 do you think I have too many plants for this area? What’s the ideal number to have for this space?


Are they in pots or tubs?


----------



## rayd512 (Jan 26, 2021)

5gal pots


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2021)

Normally I run two plants in a 2X4. So id say 3 if they are in 5 gallon pots. But i think you would be better off in Tubs.


----------



## rayd512 (Jan 26, 2021)

1 plant for tub? Dang I might be over doing it a little! lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2021)

Nope. Feel the bathtub up with soil and plants and hang your light. Cover the drain with rocks and filter. Filter the shower head where you can water with it. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2021)

Great Idea.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 27, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Weedsday.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> No sir. I don't go to that fked up city unless i have too. It should have never been the Capital of Texas no more the Baton Rouge should be the capital of Louisiana.



Back in 90's - I was living in Albuquerque, scored a consulting gig with IBM subsidiary in Austin.
Took up residence at Embassy Suites for a month or so.

Everything is BIG in Texas.
I met a young Texas lass of ill repute,
who had her way with me,
atop the Lake Travis Hippy-Hollow overlook,
atop the kitchenette in my hotel room,
between my belly button & the rental car steering wheel.
I felt like a Cowboy Rodeo Star..
Damm -that girl's sexual appetite was as BIG as Texas.

As a guy in his early 30's - I found the 6th Street bars to be nothing more
than liberal tourist traps,

San Antonio River Walk & Alamo were cool,

Rattlesnake Roundup in Round Rock was much better.
**************


----------



## mean4green (Jan 27, 2021)

rayd512 said:


> Wuzzzz up my fellow growers.... is it 420 yet? If anyone has advice for a fairly new grower .. I’m open to all. And if I can help.. I’d be glad to do so.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 27, 2021)

putembk said:


> Back from the Skin Doc.....Sorry, looks like I'm gonna be around for awhile.  Just moles that come with age.  Another remember I'm an O'l Fart.
> 
> Still pissing white stuff.  Sure makes for a lousy day.
> 
> ...



Opposite here - after a bit of snow & more sleet yesterday, today will top out in mid 30's.
Starting manana until Saturday - artic blast -highs in the teens, near zero lows, & high winds.

I am going to spend most of today in the woods, get some exercise and mental relaxation along a native brook trout stream. 
Next couple days will be home-bound -vs- deep freeze.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 27, 2021)

Morning old fkers. 
Rayd glad to see you made it over to the dark side.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 27, 2021)

putembk said:


> Off to the Dermatologist.  This should be fun.  At least I'm not going in for a prostate exam.....



Maybe you could get a lot rate by having them both done by the Dermatologist..............



WeedHopper said:


> Nope. Feel the bathtub up with soil and plants and hang your light. Cover the drain with rocks and filter. Filter the shower head where you can water with it. Yehaaaaaaaaa



Flood and drain Sea of Green!


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 27, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all.  Waiting for the fog to burn off before we start the day.
Ray, hope this helps... What Is The Grow Tent Size Guide Per Plant(1/4/10/15/20)? – What for Me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 27, 2021)

Morning OFC!    Hope all are staying warm....got down to 2 above 0 last night.  Sun is just starting to make an appearance and hopefully things will start to warm up a bit.

Back a couple of years ago when I was still a slum Lord like GW I was getting complaints from some of my Tennant's that the building was starting to smell funny.  With me living in Denver 100 miles away it took me a couple of weeks to get up there and check on things.

When I finally got up there I couldn't smell or see anything that seemed wrong or out of sorts.  I spent the weekend up there an no tennant's said a thing so I pretty much forgot about It.

Back in the city a week later tennant called with the same complaint....  The next weekend I was in the truck headded back up the hill determined to put an end to whatever the problem was/is. 

Upon arriving I posted a notice that I was gonna do an on site inspection of all units/rentals the next day.  This time I could smell something musty.  Next morning the first unit I inspected I was almost knocked over by a very familiar smell upon entering the unit.  

The guy renting the place acted like nothing was wrong or out of order.  Ok....when I opened the spare bathroom the guy had 3 plants in the bathtub about 4 feet tall close to harvest.

I looked at him and all he said was IT'S LEGAL!!   Long story short....I kicked the guy out, never collected any rent that was due and had to have a plumber snake the drain because it was plugged from the mess he had made.

Bathtub was all scratched up and walls needed patching and painting.  I was gonna take the guy to small claims court but he hightailed it out of town and hasn't been heard from since.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 27, 2021)

Morning, old farts. Sunshine looks really sweet this morning. Don't let it fool ya. 18 friggin' degrees out there. For my southern brothers and sisters, that means don't stick your tongue on the pump handle.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 27, 2021)

Hah.  My Scottish Witchie-poo and Himself UN-planted some really difficult plants and RE-planted others.

We both got pretty much in to heat exhaustion, because it was 88F while we were doing it.  I actually got nauseous by the time we were done.  And Herself had to jump into a cold shower.

"Mad dogs and Englishmen..."


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 27, 2021)

It is 84F outside, and my A/C just took a dump.  Fan works, but the house temp is now over 80

Waiting on a return call from an A/C guy.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 27, 2021)

Well, I would rather be overly warm by about 5 degrees (we prefer 77F in the Chateau) than to be in Donner Pass out there at 20 below.  

But if the A/C guy does not come today, I hope his boat capsizes in the middle of the lake, and may his mother try to attract attention as she runs up and down the shore, barking.

May a mean surgeon sew up his arsehole.

May he have an interesting and exotic vacation -- in Haiti.


----------



## giggy (Jan 27, 2021)

almost qt, hope everybody had a good day.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 27, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's time for a cookie and some pot smoking.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the night OFC, it's time for a cookies and some pot smoking.


RDude be thankful you gave up ice cream , they now found the virus alive and well in Chinese Ice Cream and recalled it. Oh Boy, once its in the food supply its all Over .


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 27, 2021)

Walt, being as how it only got up to 23 degrees today, I just can't bring myself to feel sorry for ya.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 28, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Thirstday.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 28, 2021)

Happy HumpDay -ya buncha Old Farty Humpsters


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> It is 84F outside, and my A/C just took a dump.  Fan works, but the house temp is now over 80
> 
> Waiting on a return call from an A/C guy.



Awright.  No return phone call. 

Now the guy is in trubble:  He has gotten My Witchie's notice.  I hear her mumbling to herself:

"I'll make all his teeth fall out except the infected one."

"May you try your luck at roller skating, while descending the stairs!"


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 28, 2021)

Good morning OFC members in good standing (vertical=good, horizontal=not good). Ya never know about us old farts, one day here and the next day not here. Being wise old farts, we need to live each day to its fullest and smoke pot, smoke pot. Hash too. So it be "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 28, 2021)

thanks yooper420 , I’ll have a dab or two this morning to celebrate aging


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright.  No return phone call.
> 
> Now the guy is in trubble:  He has gotten My Witchie's notice.  I hear her mumbling to herself:
> 
> ...




I would not want to be on the bad side of the Red Witch with blue eyes....

i feel sorry for the ac dude , may he rip


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2021)

Morning OFC!    Not much going on today.  I'm sure something will pop up but for now I am focused on coffee.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 28, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC!    Not much going on today.  I'm sure something will pop up but for now I am focused on coffee.




something just came up  , coffee keeps things in focus


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2021)

Yup, sure did.  Thanks for the rise in my Levi's .


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2021)

Damnt,,i cant take a shower,,im still at work.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 28, 2021)

Looks like both of our admins are getting ready to spit shine their bayonets'.
Morning guys. Stay safe; stay high.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 28, 2021)

The day is saved!!  Turns out the guy in the field reversed two digits of my phone number and could not get to us.  Jeez.

He was queueing up his phone list thing and...

HEY!!! WAITAMINNIT!!!  Lookit that. 

"queueing" is the only English word with five consecutive vowels.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 28, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, It's time to eat a cookie and smoke some pot.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 28, 2021)

Where was I?

Oh, yeah... A series of most unusual events has just occurred. 

When I typed the only English word thing... that was the moment my Beautiful Witch started talking excitedly to the guy who bonged our gong in the front (the A/C guy).

The excitement was due to a HUGE painted turkle laying eggs right under my ylang-ylang tree.  She had started to cover them up by the time I found out and got the camera.  Just in time:







By the time the A/C guy got done tinkering with my mo-chine, Mama Turkle was clomping slowly (clearly tired) down my driveway.  I picked her up and carried her over to the pond nearby.  When I put her down, she nearly jumped in the water.

I am gonna put a small protective fox/raccoon-fence around the nest to hopefully prevent the eggs getting dug up.

The temperature just dropped 15 degrees in the last hour.

Oh.  Turns out the guy (John) got the lady in the office to make three separate phone calls... seems my warranty runs out at the end of JANUARY.  The insurance people did not want to cover it... were giving a real hard time.  But John and the Office Lady persevered. 

The diff?  The motor and the motherboard and some other gadget do not have to be paid for by Himself due to their efforts.    

That was a $1000+ difference.  I just have to pay installation fee.  Parts were over $1K.

I gave him a signed copy of Faerie Diamonds.  And a nice snifter of Angel's Envy.

I love being married to a witch.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The day is saved!!  Turns out the guy in the field reversed two digits of my phone number and could not get to us.  Jeez.
> 
> He was queueing up his phone list thing and...
> 
> ...


Sounds very Fugazee to me.......................


Woohoo glad it came to a nice ending


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2021)

Afternoon all.  Starting to get fishing fever. Rainbows will start stacking up at lake inlets in the next month or so for their annual spawning run.  My favorite place is called the "Dream Stream".  Earned it's name cause at certain times of the year there are up to 10lb fish in

Only problem is this stream is at 9,500 ft above sea level and located in one of the windiest parts of the state.  Not uncommon to be fly fishing in 20 mph sustained wind with a surface temp of well below freezing......in other words The Tip Of H e l l. 

But, if you but if you time it right it is worth it.  Nothing I have expierenced is like hooking a 28" trout  with a 4wt fly rod using 4lb tippet (line).  

I actually broke out my fly tying vice today and tied a half a dozen flies.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Jan 29, 2021)

putembk said:


> Afternoon all.  Starting to get fishing fever. Rainbows will start stacking up at lake inlets in the next month or so for their annual spawning run.  My favorite place is called the "Dream Stream".  Earned it's name cause at certain times of the year there are up to 10lb fish in
> 
> Only problem is this stream is at 9,500 ft above sea level and located in one of the windiest parts of the state.  Not uncommon to be fly fishing in 20 mph sustained wind with a surface temp of well below freezing......in other words The Tip Of H e l l.
> 
> ...



Me thinks we may be living in parallel universes.

There is a 1 mile "private" stretch of Tobyhanna Creek that I fish a couple times each year.
The creek runs along the boundary of Camp Achahela (a Boy Scout camp where I spent many nights as a youngster and learned outdoor skills (e.g. sitting atop the cabin roof, with a few of your buds, smoking buds at the sweet age of 15.. My developing brain cells soaked it right up.

That 1 mile "private" stretch was purchased by a group of rich Philadelphia lawyers -who built a getaway camp  and dubbed their private stretch of creek "The Dream Mile". In that DreamMile they would stock Tanker Trout -5lbers and up- Rainbow & Brown Trout.

I feel attachment to Camp Achahela, great childhood memories, pristine environment. Since I could not buy/afford  a membership into the Rich Boy's club -  I did the next best thing,

Go Fishing "Behind Enemy Lines"... Guerilla Style.

Like you - I use fly-flickin equipment 4wt rod - and those Tanker Trout would try their best to snap my rod... The DreamMile was patrolled with a $300 trespass fine awaiting anyone caught there.

One day, I was hiking out and I was approached by an old dude who started berating me and asking me for my ID so he can write me up.

I told him I was sorry, explained the history I had with Camp Achahela,  my attachment to Toby Creek, and then I showed him my backpack, with no Fish - they were all released - and 3 beer cans and candy wrappers I picked up along the Dream Mile.

My litter pickup & fish releases must have impressed the old dude - cause he told me to Get the F out of there and don't come back -or he will fine me next time.

I never got to see that old dude again - even though I revisited the Dream Mile several more times. As years passed, I decided to stop -since I could not run as fast as I could at age 15 -and the creek patrol was still on.

So I would setup on the public portion of Tobyhanna Creek - immediately upstream of the Dream Mile boundary, and slam Tanker Rainbow Trout in the spring - as they headed upstream to spawn.
Then in the fall, I would do the same - and slam Tanker Brown Trout - a fall spawner headed upstream to do their deed.

YOU - had the wind to worry about.

ME - had the old dude full of Hot Air & Ticket Book to worry about.

WE - FISH HEADS  4 SURE
******************************
Tight Lines to Ya


----------



## mean4green (Jan 29, 2021)

Good Morning ya bunch of old  Gas-Passin Bag-o-Bones!!!!

It's Friday!!!!!
Wake & Bake in Process!!!    YYYEEEHHHAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Colder than a Witch's Tit here in NE PA.
Warm & toasty (gettin toastier by da minute) inside mi casa.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 29, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Fryday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Good morning Old Farts, hope a great day is dawning for all. Coffee time and "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'. 
PS, Damn, them young females are makin' me drool. Can't help if'n I be a dirty ole man. Proud of it too.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 29, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning OFC members in good standing (vertical=good, horizontal=not good). Ya never know about us old farts, one day here and the next day not here. Being wise old farts, we need to live each day to its fullest and smoke pot, smoke pot. Hash too. So it be "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.



As has been spoken, so shall it be!  Puff, puff, pass.............



yooper420 said:


> Damn, them young females are makin' me drool. Can't help if'n I be a dirty ole man. Proud of it too.



Good lawrd whar do they find the pictures of all those purdy yung thangs! 

Soooooo old farts!  You are buzzing down the highway and encounter the attached purdy lady.  Would you pick her up?


----------



## mean4green (Jan 29, 2021)

Would I be drivin along the "Trans"National Highway?


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Would I stop and pick that young lady up ? In a heart beat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)

Why i never,,,okay maybe a few times.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 29, 2021)

**** , that is how I got around in the 60’s....favorite route was San Fernando valley to San Francisco with a stop at Big Sur for a day or two , or a week or month


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2021)

Morning you horney O'l Farts.  Those girls would kill you.  But, fun to dream.  

Warm but windy day in these parts.  Will try and get a walk in.  Supposed to be doing 10,000 steps a day and haven't walked all week.  I have some catching up to do.

First though, grow needs some maintenance.  My North Cindy plants are starting to show their sex.  Looks like one female and two males.  That one female will do the trick.....will take cuts and before long this new strain will be rocking.

Right now tho.....more java


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Good morning old farts. I'd pick that cute little hippie chick up, but the Old Hen would just make me take her back. Besides, ain't no way in h e l l  I'd be going to NYC.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 29, 2021)

Morning happy freak'n fryday


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2021)

mean4green said:


> Me thinks we may be living in parallel universes.
> 
> There is a 1 mile "private" stretch of Tobyhanna Creek that I fish a couple times each year.
> The creek runs along the boundary of Camp Achahela (a Boy Scout camp where I spent many nights as a youngster and learned outdoor skills (e.g. sitting atop the cabin roof, with a few of your buds, smoking buds at the sweet age of 15.. My developing brain cells soaked it right up.
> ...


 

Ah..a fellow fly fisherman.  I have been run off of private property many times so I know the feeling MG.  I have been hooked on fly fishing most of my life.  Lots of stories to share over the years.  Slowed down a bit lately but still haunted by water.  Don't forget to always 
PUT EM BK!!!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 29, 2021)

I haven't fished in many years, but when I did, I always tossed 'em back*, 'cause I don't eat fish! If somebody was fishing next to me and wanted them, I'd hand 'em over.

*Never toss a carp back if you're around severely tanned individuals unless you want your sanity or parentage questioned. Been there; done that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2021)

But have any of you ever fished for eel . man what a good fight


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2021)

One for unqua walty


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)

burnie said:


>



Bro,,i laughed my fking ass off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> But have any of you ever fished for eel . man what a good fight


Yes i have many times. Fresh water eel. And they taste just like catfish.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)

Hey guys,,Angie asked that we keep the Coffee girls and such on this thread and not to get crazy with it.
And no im not wearing panties and posing for you sick bastards.


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2021)

You should all be ashamed of yourselves.....Bunch a dirty O'l Men.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 29, 2021)

"And no im not wearing panties and posing for you sick bastards. "
No deal then.


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2021)

Now back to our regular scheduled Bull Shit.  On a somewhat serious note.  Just got back from a 4 mile walk in the Mountains.  Just West of the reservoir I normally walk.  Way to windy up there today so I chose a canyon instead.  I have seen fox,  black bear, elk , deer and today's treat came just as I was turning around to come home.  






Rocky Mountain Big Horn Sheep.  They are like rabbits up this canyon.   

Muddy up there from the last storm that came through.....time to go wash the truck.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)

By the way. Yesterday on my way home i logged in and was listening to music from our What are You Listening To Thread. Was laughing my ass off because you can start more then one song at a time. Talking about mixing music.


----------



## giggy (Jan 29, 2021)

i like one song at a time myself.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 29, 2021)

Enjoy your Fryday night OFC, it's time for me to eat a cookie and smoke a lot of pot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey guys,,Angie asked that we keep the Coffee girls and such on this thread and not to get crazy with it.
> And no im not wearing panties and posing for you sick bastards.


I will I will LOL


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 29, 2021)

G'Evening, y'all! Been a busy couple of days. Between VA & fishing I'm beat.
Pute, don't know if you heard Arty passed...


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 29, 2021)

How have you never seen that before?


WeedHopper said:


> Bro,,i laughed my fking ass off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hey Hopper, I'm thinkin' maybe Angie is pissed she's not getting any boy beefcake pics, so I'm postin' one of yours from back when you had hair.


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2021)

OMG Hippie, I am going to stick my head in the toilet and flush it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)

Hippie,, you funny disgusting bastard..


----------



## stain (Jan 29, 2021)

Think I might need to clean the desk off.... Spring is coming.


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 30, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Satyrday.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> . Besides, ain't no way in h e l l  I'd be going to NYC.



Me thinks you should reconsider NYC - The Big Apple.
Have dinner with the Governor.
Fly into JFK airport,
The Governor himself will be waiting for you at the gate:
-


----------



## mean4green (Jan 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> .
> 
> *Never toss a carp back if you're around severely tanned individuals unless you want your sanity or parentage questioned. Been there; done that.



Splain por favor ??


----------



## mean4green (Jan 30, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> But have any of you ever fished for eel . man what a good fight



Disgusting slimy critters - I care less for them - vs- snakes.

To handle them you must wear gloves or hold newspaper around them
or better yet
just chop their heads off with axe when they are still attached to hook.

I caught,cleaned,cooked, and ate fresh water eels once-never again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2021)

Hell they aint nothing but a long catfish. Thier easy to clean just like a catfish. Cuttem in pieces and fry. Yummy.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 30, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning you horney O'l Farts.  Those girls would kill you.  But, fun to dream.



The only time I dream about doing it twice these days, is just before doing it once...................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> *Never toss a carp back if you're around severely tanned individuals unless you want your sanity or parentage questioned. Been there; done that.



I used to snorkel for carp in the Clackamas river using a spear gun and give them to my Japanese sensei whose wife cooked them so that their bones crunched up when we ate them and served them in a special sauce.  Sensei said they consider the carp the "Queen" of the fishes.


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 30, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brothers. My girl friend called me to look out the window yesterday to see a fat ass turkey sittin' on the hood of my new Jeep. I watched it as it flew off. "Wake 'n bake" time ya'll. Puffin 'n Passin'.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)

They killed my wifes Uncle, and almost killed her Mother if she was not such a Strong Survivor. Yes in a Nursing home at the time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)

I see you have owned a Tech 22 Scorpion , Fun little iron to plink with or wait was that his penis?


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 30, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. We both slept in and really needed it. Now to get our sh!t together and get this weekend started...


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Had to delete two political minded pictures.....come on guys you know the rules.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Had to delete two political minded pictures.....come on guys you know the rules.


I musta missed it.


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I musta missed it.



Of course Roster posted one of them....likes to see you and me work overtime....but we don't get paid overtime....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 30, 2021)

mean4green said:


> Splain por favor ??


When I was a teenager, I'd get bored as heck and head for the Stepping Stone Falls at Mott Reservoir. I'd take a box of shredded wheat cereal, a micro light fishing pole with an open faced reel loaded with #4 test line, a couple of Cokes, and a pocket rocket or two. Only thing you'd catch down there were carp. The negroes that inhabit the area love carp. Ain't nothin' more fun than latching into a 6 or 7 pounder and spending the next half hour coaxing them in. Once landed, I'd remove the hook and toss 'em back. Anyone that saw me would literally go nuts. You'd think I'd tossed their fish back! The smart ones would politely ask if they could have my next catch, to which I'd comply.
They were using your standard poles. A carp would swim up, remove their worm or dough ball, and swim away without them knowing the fish had  ever been there. If a carp even bumped my bait, my pole would let me know. It was about as thick as a cat's whisker at the end. Uber sensitive. Made for a lot of fun for a stoned, bored teenager.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2021)

Brother Hippie i use to do the same thing in New Orleans when i lived there. I lived just down the street from Lake Ponchartrain. I caught some big ass Carp out of there,,including Gar. Took me awhile to get them in but by the time i did there were all kinds of ppl waiting to see what i was going to do with them. I always gave them away. Caught a Gar that was damn near 5ft long. That fker gave ma a real battle. There musta been 15 ppl in a crowd waiting to see what the fk it was bending my pole to the water.


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2021)

I got a carp story for ya all.   In the late mid fifties I was just a young en and my grand parents ran a restaurant, hotel and bait store called Gravois Mill on the Lake of the Ozarks.  My grandmother ran the restaurant and the special dish was Nellie's Home Style Catfish.  From what I am told people would come from miles around to eat there. 

From time to time the supply of catfish would run low.  No worries, my grandmother would simple substitute Carp for catfish.  Apparently if you cut out the "mud line" from the fish, fried it with all the fix-ens, you couldn't tell the difference.  For years my grand pa would laugh and tell stories about people eating carp and loving it.  Yes, they were white....  Keep in mind this was 1950's Missouri in the Ozarks.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)

putembk said:


> Of course Roster posted one of them....likes to see you and me work overtime....but we don't get paid overtime....


Hey mine was inspired by anger , and since when is Fredo a Politian but I digress


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)

putembk said:


> I got a carp story for ya all.   In the late mid fifties I was just a young en and my grand parents ran a restaurant, hotel and bait store called Gravois Mill on the Lake of the Ozarks.  My grandmother ran the restaurant and the special dish was Nellie's Home Style Catfish.  From what I am told people would come from miles around to eat there.
> 
> From time to time the supply of catfish would run low.  No worries, my grandmother would simple substitute Carp for catfish.  Apparently if you cut out the "mud line" from the fish, fried it with all the fix-ens, you couldn't tell the difference.  For years my grand pa would laugh and tell stories about people eating carp and loving it.  Yes, they were white....  Keep in mind this was 1950's Missouri in the Ozarks.....


I read this wrong I thought it started as a crap story, but turned out to be a great fish tale


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> When I was a teenager, I'd get bored as heck and head for the Stepping Stone Falls at Mott Reservoir. I'd take a box of shredded wheat cereal, a micro light fishing pole with an open faced reel loaded with #4 test line, a couple of Cokes, and a pocket rocket or two. Only thing you'd catch down there were carp. The negroes that inhabit the area love carp. Ain't nothin' more fun than latching into a 6 or 7 pounder and spending the next half hour coaxing them in. Once landed, I'd remove the hook and toss 'em back. Anyone that saw me would literally go nuts. You'd think I'd tossed their fish back! The smart ones would politely ask if they could have my next catch, to which I'd comply.
> They were using your standard poles. A carp would swim up, remove their worm or dough ball, and swim away without them knowing the fish had  ever been there. If a carp even bumped my bait, my pole would let me know. It was about as thick as a cat's whisker at the end. Uber sensitive. Made for a lot of fun for a stoned, bored teenager.


My cousin was the architect on the falls (manmade).


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 30, 2021)

__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 30, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, I'm going to eat a cookie and smoke some dope.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 30, 2021)

hey Rudedude , watch this video on Swedish belly dancing for pure entertainment 

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## kevinn (Jan 30, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Had to delete two political minded pictures.....come on guys you know the rules.


You should have at least read them before you deleted.  Those are the good ones.


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2021)

kevinn said:


> You should have at least read them before you deleted.  Those are the good ones.



They were pictures Kev.....haven't learned how to read a picture yet.....but it does tell the whole story.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 31, 2021)

Good Sunday Morning ya buncha Old Farts..

It is the Sabbath today,
Not sure how God-Fearing you Stoners may be,
I'm not a church-going type myself,
but
I do feel the power from above
and I think - like me - you will take

the oath when you wake&bake:

May the Powers Dat Bee Strike You with Double Vision


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 31, 2021)

Good morning OFC. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 31, 2021)

Good morning OFC. It be coffee and "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2021)

If watching westerns on Sunday counts as church,,,then im all in. Praise Haysus.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 31, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> When I was a teenager, I'd get bored as heck and head for the Stepping Stone Falls at Mott Reservoir. I'd take a box of shredded wheat cereal, a micro light fishing pole with an open faced reel loaded with #4 test line, a couple of Cokes, and a pocket rocket or two. Only thing you'd catch down there were carp. The negroes that inhabit the area love carp. Ain't nothin' more fun than latching into a 6 or 7 pounder and spending the next half hour coaxing them in. Once landed, I'd remove the hook and toss 'em back. Anyone that saw me would literally go nuts. You'd think I'd tossed their fish back! The smart ones would politely ask if they could have my next catch, to which I'd comply.





WeedHopper said:


> Brother Hippie i use to do the same thing in New Orleans when i lived there. I lived just down the street from Lake Ponchartrain. I caught some big ass Carp out of there,,including Gar. Took me awhile to get them in but by the time i did there were all kinds of ppl waiting to see what i was going to do with them. I always gave them away. Caught a Gar that was damn near 5ft long. That fker gave ma a real battle. There musta been 15 ppl in a crowd waiting to see what the fk it was bending my pole to the water.



When the Washita river was low and was pool and drop, we would seine them for catfish, carp, drum, and gar (water moccasins and snapping turtles).  We kept the catfish and gave the rest to the black community, who were delighted to get them.  I remember one of the guys nudeling in one of the pools surfaced with a needle nose gar clamped across his chest.






putembk said:


>


There was good money to be made in testing however.................................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2021)

Sunday Sunday Sunday!

wheel of death!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2021)

oh yeah , buy all the silver you can ASAP , if you can find any , the price is fixing to explode to the upside HUGELY!


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2021)

Morning OFC!  Happy Sunday.

I hate gar.  Ruined the creek I fished as a boy.  All kinds of game fish in there before there was a huge runoff one spring and some how the gar got in the creek.   Soon gar was the only species left.  All the other fish were dinner for the gar.

They were fun to catch cause they got so big but I never ate one....all went on the bank....dinner for the yotes.


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> oh yeah , buy all the silver you can ASAP , if you can find any , the price is fixing to explode to the upside HUGELY!


What make you think so?  I agree but your thoughts.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2021)

putembk said:


> What make you think so?  I agree but your thoughts.....


We're going Solar Baby


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2021)

Hey guys i need you to help me out and vote on the Bud Of The Month contest. We have a tie right now.


----------



## giggy (Jan 31, 2021)

morning everybody, just drag'n along behind my pipe.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2021)

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-contest-january-2021.78992/


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2021)

Talented Young Lady, has that bounce down   dang.....................


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 31, 2021)

G'Afternoon, y'all. Been busy as a one armed paper hanger. I'm thrilled with the lack of heat produced by my new light setup, a 312 watt CMH. Bright as can be without the heat!


----------



## Rudedude (Jan 31, 2021)

Have a great evening OFC, it's time for a cookie and smoking some reefer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Rudedude (Feb 1, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> If watching westerns on Sunday counts as church,,,then im all in. Praise Haysus.




Were you
Good
Bad
or
Ugly???

Did you
Grab a Fistful of Dollars?

Did you
Drift Across the *High* Plains?

Inquiring (Stoned) Minds Need to Know


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2021)

All of the above.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 1, 2021)

Snowed last night - I have about 6 inches of snow to clear once daylight arrives..
Forecast calls for another 15-18+ inches from this afternoon through Tuesday - at times falling at rate of 3" per hour...

Damm, tomorrow morning is going to be a beach!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> All of the above.


AND DROVE A GRAN TORINO




LIKE HE STOLE IT>​


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 1, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Time to get the GH's ready again. Possible frost Tues. & Wed.


----------



## pute (Feb 1, 2021)

Morning OFC.    Another day.....same as the last.  Life is a blur with this lock down stuff going on.  Get up....sit in the house.......go to bed....gonna take a walk no matter what I'm told....fock it!!!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 1, 2021)

I wonder if I can sue the state to recoup all the gas money I burned up thumbing my nose at the no travel mandate? I drove all over hell's creation praying I'd get pulled over and cited. No bites.

On a really happy note, it's BEER DAY! I'm salivating like Pavlov's dog just thinking about it. It's gonna taste good, but it's gonna hit hard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I wonder if I can sue the state to recoup all the gas money I burned up thumbing my nose at the no travel mandate? I drove all over ****'s creation praying I'd get pulled over and cited. No bites.
> 
> On a really happy note, it's BEER DAY! I'm salivating like Pavlov's dog just thinking about it. It's gonna taste good, but it's gonna hit hard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2021)

Anyone else brew beer or make wine?


----------



## mean4green (Feb 1, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> AND DROVE A GRAN TORINO
> View attachment 268550
> 
> LIKE HE STOLE IT>​



Question 4 U:

If Clint points gun and tells you "Get off the Grass!! - R U really going to quit smoking da herb Herb??


----------



## mean4green (Feb 1, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Anyone else brew beer or make wine?



I don't make wine - but I buy wine every year Thanksgiving time frame.

Homemade Dego Red Wine - in gallon glass jugs -made by EYEtalian peeps in their cellars.
A glass or two will set you free. (Elan Musk should use it for his rocket fuel..)
$24 gallon this past year - still have 1/2 jug in Fridge - in case I catch the Covid - Dego Red will cure it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2021)

mean4green said:


> I don't make wine - but I buy wine every year Thanksgiving time frame.
> 
> Homemade Dego Red Wine - in gallon glass jugs -made by EYEtalian peeps in their cellars.
> A glass or two will set you free. (Elan Musk should use it for his rocket fuel..)
> $24 gallon this past year - still have 1/2 jug in Fridge - in case I catch the Covid - Dego Red will cure it.


Sounds like Grappa, strong Kickazz stuff


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 1, 2021)

The father of my best childhood friend used to make his own beer, not for the flavor, but for saving money. When you've got four kids and a stay at home wife, you cut corners where you can. He always brewed it in a 30 gallon crock with a towel over the top to keep the flies out.
I was sitting at their dining room table playing poker with him and his two boys. All of a sudden, "BANG", quickly followed by a staccato serenade of equally loud bangs coming up from the basement. We went down to find beer and broken glass all over. He apparently got a little too quick when he capped the bottles, and the green beer built up pressure until one blew, followed by a chain reaction of the rest. One big, stinky mess to clean, I'll tell ya.


----------



## pute (Feb 1, 2021)

Afternoon all you trouble makers.  Back from a nice long and relaxing walk.  I'm with Hippie, gonna do it no matter what.  Saw a bunch of Big Horn Sheep again.  Supposed to be a big storm hit in a couple of days so needed to get out.  

Time for a nice hot tub and bowl.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> The father of my best childhood friend used to make his own beer, not for the flavor, but for saving money. When you've got four kids and a stay at home wife, you cut corners where you can. He always brewed it in a 30 gallon crock with a towel over the top to keep the flies out.
> I was sitting at their dining room table playing poker with him and his two boys. All of a sudden, "BANG", quickly followed by a staccato serenade of equally loud bangs coming up from the basement. We went down to find beer and broken glass all over. He apparently got a little too quick when he capped the bottles, and the green beer built up pressure until one blew, followed by a chain reaction of the rest. One big, stinky mess to clean, I'll tell ya.


I had a batch of bubbly wine I was making once as a kid 13yrs old (my Dad brewed too started me early)
I bottled up in heavy pressure vessels (champagne bottles) add.ed more sugar just before bottling to reactivate the yeast to make the Bubbles , into the rack they went. a few days and a warm night same thing , but all my bottles because bombs due to the fact that the corks were wired down to hold them in.
Glass shards everywhere, Mom was PISSED . I spent the next week scrubbing the walls floors and ceiling too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> Afternoon all you trouble makers.  Back from a nice long and relaxing walk. ice cheaper 2 person I'm with Hippie, gonna do it no matter what.  Saw a bunch of Big Horn Sheep again.  Supposed to be a big storm hit in a couple of days so needed to get out.
> 
> Time for a nice hot tub and bowl.


I miss my hot tub, do you have one with jets , my outdoor 6 person shiit the bed, now I am looking for a nice two person tub with jets. I have a 220line all ready to go. Maybe this spring


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 1, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, I'm going to eat a cookie, smoke some pot and watch the snow fly.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2021)

Putes Bud of the Month  WOOHOO  Nice Ice Baby






I see her fighting to make seeds , if that is a yellow nanna I see


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 1, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Putes Bud of the Month  WOOHOO  Nice Ice Baby
> View attachment 268557
> 
> 
> I see her fighting to make seeds , if that is a yellow nanna I see


FIX!!!!


----------



## pute (Feb 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> FIX!!!!


Oh shit, I see a recall vote coming.


----------



## pute (Feb 1, 2021)

No


RosterTheCog said:


> Putes Bud of the Month  WOOHOO  Nice Ice Baby
> View attachment 268557
> 
> 
> I see her fighting to make seeds , if that is a yellow nanna I see


No,nute burn.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2021)

Yall can kiss my ass,,i didnt even get ond vote. Done went and hurted my fewens.



 just kidding,,, i was just happy to see members get involved.


----------



## BudSniffer (Feb 1, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Anyone else brew beer or make wine?



Yeah, I do...need to make a batch now, matter of fact...


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

I bet nobody else has one of these.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 2, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 2, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I am looking for a nice two person tub with jets. I have a 220line all ready to go. Maybe this spring



Got one in my master bathroom. 
What a Godsend for my 61yr old bones that are getting beat down via Arthur-itis..
Damm thing holds 100 gallons of water with me in it-

or an occaisional visiting Nurse and 30 less gallons


----------



## mean4green (Feb 2, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


>




Wow!  Just wow!  What an athlete!



RosterTheCog said:


> Anyone else brew beer or make wine?







__





						4.6.7.1 D Gold's Cannabeer update
					





					graywolfslair.com
				








__





						4.6.7.2 A few more thoughts on CANNABEER by D Gold
					





					graywolfslair.com
				






Hippie420 said:


> The father of my best childhood friend used to make his own beer, not for the flavor, but for saving money. I was sitting at their dining room table playing poker with him and his two boys. All of a sudden, "BANG", quickly followed by a staccato serenade of equally loud bangs coming up from the basement. We went down to find beer and broken glass all over. He apparently got a little too quick when he capped the bottles, and the green beer built up pressure until one blew, followed by a chain reaction of the rest. One big, stinky mess to clean, I'll tell ya.



One of the family legends is that one day when the women's church group was visiting my grandmother, a case of green bottles burst one after the other in the basement, totally mortifying her.



RosterTheCog said:


> I miss my hot tub, do you have one with jets , my outdoor 6 person shiit the bed, now I am looking for a nice two person tub with jets. I have a 220line all ready to go. Maybe this spring



I have two Jacuzzi pumps and the heater out of a 8' hot tub that I dream of installing on a two person hot tub with pumps.   Maybe make one out of marine plywood and coat the inside with fiberglass.



Rudedude said:


> Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.



Puff, puff, pass!


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 2, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Time to put the outdoor plants into the GH's. That is after I put one back together, wind blew the cover off of the bigger of the two...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2021)

I just looked in the Brew-emporium (beer room) to see if I had any
Look what I found




Pics found using image search LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I bet nobody else has one of these.
> View attachment 268559







Well Comrade what you have here is
WWII Era Double Chamber Gun Oil and Bore Cleaner Russian Tin Bottle


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 2, 2021)

Good morning folks

that is all


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I bet nobody else has one of these.
> View attachment 268559


What is it,,a flask?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2021)

An oil flask,,how cool. Ebay has them for 15.00


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yep. Came as standard equipment along with a leather ammo pouch for every SKS I ever bought.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2021)

Is anybody else noticing a lag on the site. Takes me forever to get on this morning.


----------



## Steve1 (Feb 2, 2021)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Is anybody else noticing a lag on the site. Takes me forever to get on this morning.


My sign on went right though
But I never have to sign in it stays sign in on mine
Should we be signing out after use for security reason?


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2021)

Good morning OFC.  

I got on fine Hopper.  

So, what's up today.  One more nice day before the next weather front moves through.  Yea.....and outside day.  Will do some maintenance in the garden before getting some sun.  Need to get my 10,000 steps in again so a walk is somewhere in my plans today.

Silver is up over $4/oz in the last few days.  Might wander over and get more.  Can't believer what is going on in this country.....spend spend spend.......the idiots in charge are looking at a total of over 5 Trillion in total relief to bail out the country......That is 25% more that the GNP for last year. Who is in charge of this run away freight train......

Have a good day .....  need to take the dog out and feed the critters. 

Whats for breakfast....


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 2, 2021)

Once ya get the head, fir, and feet off of 'em, they look just like a rabbit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Once ya get the head, fir, and feet off of 'em, they lcalls and shgook just like a rabbit.


Forgot taste like chicken
Just ask any Chinese food place.

True story, I use to deliver bagels to the rear door of stores at 4 am in morning
I drove behind a group of stores and there were big birds hovering in the air as if caught in a wire or alike.
I got out to investigate and sure enough it was the Chinese Place , they put fishing line with baited hooks to catch the next days chicken for there food that day.
I made a few  calls and shut the place down.

OH Damm   I forgot to say there were seagulls flying , hovering stuck on end of fishing line tied to the back door of the place.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 2, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, I'm off to eat a cookie and Two Toke my night away.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 2, 2021)

T mobile and Sprint have been having major issues across country since yesterday ... There has also been a long duration earthquake movements at all induction zones across the earth  .. Yellowstone is having major constant vibrating  for today, .. Cascadia Seduction zone same today  .. hundreds across america right now


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2021)

patwi said:


> T mobile and Sprint have been having major issues across country since yesterday ... There has also been a long duration earthquake movements at all induction zones across the earth  .. Yellowstone is having major constant vibrating  for today, .. Cascadia Seduction zone same today  .. hundreds across america right now


Hippie farted!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 2, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the evening OFC, I'm off to eat a cookie and Two Toke my night away.




have some coffee with a couple of friends,
 and next thing you know BAM!.....a Rudedude sammich!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 2, 2021)

patwi said:


> T mobile and Sprint have been having major issues across country since yesterday ... There has also been a long duration earthquake movements at all induction zones across the earth  .. Yellowstone is having major constant vibrating  for today, .. Cascadia Seduction zone same today  .. hundreds across america right now


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2021)

Being cremated is my last chance for a smoken hot body.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 268584


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm pretty sure it'll be hot enough where yer goin'.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm pretty sure it'll be hot enough where yer goin'.


Yep


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 3, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Weedsday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 3, 2021)

Awright... I have gotta 'fess this one up.

Yestiddy, I was sitting here with Fuzzy (cat) on my lap, playing Tri-Peaks Solitaire.

And imbibing a big volcano bagful of Big's Finest

Right in the middle of the game, I realized I had forgotten how to play it.  

Big's Finest strikes agin.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Is anybody else noticing a lag on the site. Takes me forever to get on this morning.



check your pipe for blockage


----------



## mean4green (Feb 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Right in the middle of the game, I realized I had forgotten how to play it.
> 
> Big's Finest strikes agin.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 3, 2021)

Late check in for me today...
Slept until 6:45am this morning - almost daylight...
Latest I slept for a few months...

I found the solution - yesterday/evening - shoveled snow for 6 hours..

me thinx i prefer waking up at 02:30...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)

mean4green said:


> check your pipe for blockage


More like check it for Brain Farts


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 3, 2021)

Good morning , good luck , here’s to a groovy day

i was day trading gold and silver stocks about 15 yrs ago on Ameritrade , Etrade , and Fidelity 

after I had a lot of fun , gold was around $300 bucks and silver was around $5 bucks an ounce , then it took off and I had fun , made some money , then got out 

but I did not close those accounts , I left some pocket change in them and just thought that after so much inactivity , they would delete my account and keep the change for their troubles

well , I’m getting alerts from one of those accounts so today I am gonna call Fidelity and reopen the account

if they left my money alone , gold and silver stocks like CDE , HL , and a few others , maybe there’s a little more in my account than I realize..

I’ll find out today and let ya all know if I won the mini lottery ...if ya all do not hear back from me , I hit the big lottery and left town

wish me luck and , and , if ya haven’t already , buy some silver...if you can find it.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 3, 2021)

Q: Is there ever a good reason for a Man to PUNCH a Woman in the face and knock her teeth out?

you be the Judge:

from a news link in Illinois ( I will spare the link):
*******************
An Illinois woman is accused of pouring boiling water on her sleeping boyfriend and recording it on SnapChat, authorities say.

The boyfriend recalled watching skin fall off his arms after his girlfriend doused him with the pot of hot water as he slept on a couch in their Roselle apartment, according to the DuPage County State’s Attorney’s Office.

He frantically searched for his car keys, which his girlfriend had hidden, and drove himself to a hospital, authorities say.

“I kinda feel bad now because he got 2&3rd degree Burns from face to waist & they rushin him to burn center but oh well,” the girlfriend captioned the SnapChat video, including a shrugging shoulder and blowing kiss emoji, authorities say. “(He) still cried & beg me to drive him to the hospital.”                      

*****

Me??  That Biotch would be eating through a straw for at least 6 months....
******
Mike Tyson : Everyone thinks they can win the fight - Until they get punched in the face...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2021)

I would beat her ass. If your stupid enough to burn someone like that you deserve to have your ass beat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)

Yep
But you can bet your ass that video disappeared fast and she told the Po he attacked me 
Just look at my face (of course he punched her by now ) She goes on the explain how she had a pot of hot water to use to stop the attack. Who is judge gonna believe?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 3, 2021)

Premeditated. In today's "Woke" society, you'd treat her like you would any man that pulled that crap. A good stomping is in order.


----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2021)

Morning OFC.

@MG....sounds like a stormy romance to me.  I will pass...

@Big, I went back to my local gold store yesterday an bought more silver.  I started the day at $29.50 and dropped to $26 so I pulled the trigger.    When the idiots in charge put the country further in debt and send me another stimulus check I will buy more.

By the way the store had a good supply of silver on hand...get her a s s  over and buy some.

Another warm day...another walk.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 3, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all! Looking like a lazy day down here in the swamps. The only thing on the hit parade is to put a Boston Butt into the smoker this afternoon. They are calling for another freeze tonight...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)

Templar Baby, its a bobby dazzler Mate


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 3, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's cookie and reefer time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 3, 2021)

Chinese food and bubble hash for me. Bat soup is safe now, right?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Chinese food and bubble hash for me. Bat soup is safe now, right?


As long as the chef strains it through a double N95 Masks while sneezing .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Chinese food and bubble hash for me. Bat soup is safe now, right?


Ah come on Man , they are to cute to eat


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 4, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another Thirstday.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 4, 2021)

U R so Rude - Dude...

The grammatically correct term is

It's another Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 4, 2021)

Good morning OFC. It be coffee time and soon to be "wake 'n bake" time. Ready ? I am. Puffin' 'n Passin' time.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 4, 2021)

Regarding the Yuck Flu "vaccine".  Which isn't a vaccine.  It has a very high mal-reaction level.  23% is what was posted in med journal.

My DIL got her first shot ten days ago.  She began to itch all over right after the shot, and it has NOT stopped since.

MySonTheDoctor told her that the second shot could actually cause fatal results.

I post this here as what I consider a PSA.  Make your own decision as to whether you want your genetic RNA _permanently_ altered for a malady that is no worse than H1N1 is.

Scooter (MySonTheDoctor) has finally done a 180 and come around to the conclusion it is not a good thing.

Late edit:  Lancet (med journal) has dumped on the Yuck Flu non-vaccine, and has lauded the Russian true vaccine (based on previous effective vaccines) that has shown to be effective.

AGAIN:  I WANT TO STRESS TO THE FOLKS HERE -- STOP with the altering of your genetic makeup.  Russian Sputnik V is what you want.
_“All our critics are keeping quiet at the moment because they are running out of arguments. We have addressed all of their concerns. Sputnik V has proven itself to be one of the most effective and safest vaccines in the world.” _

Mexico Deputy Health Minister:  “_This gives us an enormous opportunity to accelerate the pace of vaccination against covid in Mexico.” _Mexican authorities are expected to formally approve emergency use of the Russian vaccine Tuesday.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 4, 2021)

I do not sign out, should I ?


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 4, 2021)

?


yooper420 said:


> I do not sign out, should I ?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> An oil flask,,how cool. Ebay has them for 15.00
> 
> 
> View attachment 268568


That one actually looks Chi Com from the markings.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 4, 2021)

This immediately made me think of Big:






On the flip side... Six feet from where Fuzzy sits on my lap right now, the temperature is *39F*

That is the coldest it has been at the Chateau in over two years. 🌬

This is the first time I've worn long pants in months. I am wearing my hunting clothes.  INDOORS.

I am keeping my feet in a big pan of hot coffee.


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 4, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all! We went down into the upper 20's last night. That's damn cold for central Fla. But with a bit of luck I can empty the GH today.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 4, 2021)

Saw it snow when I lived in Daytona Beach.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This immediately made me think of Big:
> View attachment 268648
> 
> 
> ...




the older I get the colder I am

and now I’m thinking of moving to South Dakota if Ecuador doesn’t work out

Unca Walt , be the rooster


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Looks like you stoners are in rare form today.  No snow on my porch today and I live in snow country.  They are measuring it stuff in feet about 30 miles due west of me.   Fine with me....it can stay up there.

I can't take the cold in the winter or the heat in the summer...so where should I move to?   For now I'm gonna move over and pour another cup.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 4, 2021)

I can handle the heat a lot better than the cold. Always could.

Morning guys. It's BEER DAY. Hope they've got the damned draft figured out. I do love my beer on tap.

Quick service announcement from the CDC: If you go to a Super Bowl party, don't cheer. It spreads the China flu. Seriously, that's what they said.


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2021)

You should listen to every word Hippie.....we have some really smart people running this country....


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> the older I get the colder I am
> 
> and now I’m thinking of moving to South Dakota if Ecuador doesn’t work out
> 
> ...



Dat arse...


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2021)

Drifting was gonna go fishing today but ran into some problems....literately


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I can handle the heat a lot better than the cold. Always could.
> 
> Morning guys. It's BEER DAY. Hope they've got the damned draft figured out. I do love my beer on tap.
> 
> Quick service announcement from the CDC: If you go to a Super Bowl party, don't cheer. It spreads the China flu. Seriously, that's what they said.


When you go to the bar bring your own stein to drink from, I wonder if they are like 7-11 stores as far as the size, we are allowed any size coffee cups.

Ask to bring your own glass that's all


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 4, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's time to smoke a lot of pot. No cookie though, I better do some baking tomorrow.


----------



## burnie (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Feb 5, 2021)

Woke up in recliner - again - thank goodness its a comfortable chair that I don't fall out of...

Happy FryDaze Yooper - and the rest of the Derelicts of MJ land.

It's 03:30 - Coffee is Perked, Bowl is Loaded,
unusually warm - low 30's no wind - light snow falling -
Pefect time to sit on da porch 4 wake& bake,
then howl to the nearby coyotes lookin for their breakfast.
That's my plan and I'm stickin to it...








p.z. -Burnie - nice Zep flick - Kid Rock killed it playing dat Zepp tune !!!

Heart - amazing JOB ....Stairway to Heaven - my fav Zep song 
                                      #2 - Battle of Evermore....

Bucket List item - hang at da bar with Richie da Kid and get hammered -
on the other bar stool to my left is Snoop Dog - Bo-Snizzle Jizzle HERB!!!!
Martha - pass us some of that green stuff!!!  hahahaha
SMOKE em Up......


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 5, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Fryday...


----------



## mean4green (Feb 5, 2021)

Prince,,
Tom Petty 
Both please RIP

Prince Murdered the Mofo Geetar!!!
God Damm - how Cool was that Dood!!!!!

While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I can handle the heat a lot better than the cold. Always could.



Me too, but after 50 years plus in the Pacific NW, I don't handle the heat as well as I once did either.  Last time I mowed Mom's Oklahoma lawn on a hot day, even with a hat and a cold towel around my neck I had to continuously take breaks in the shade.



putembk said:


> Drifting was gonna go fishing today but ran into some problems....literately



Oooops!  Bummer dude...........


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 5, 2021)

burnie said:


>



The BEST band I ever saw live at Maple Leaf Gardens, Toronto, 1971.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I can handle the heat a lot better than the cold. Always could.


I thought so too, until I got off the plane and the heat and humidity of southeast Asia enveloped me. My home for the next 2 years and 8 days. Froze my arse off when I got back home in June 1970.


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2021)

Morning, I 'm freezing my a s s off right now.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 5, 2021)

Morning, Old Farts. Got a little ice with a layer of snow on it to deal with this morning. Don't mind a bit. Gives me something to do. Won't be long before the green stuff sprouts again and I'll switch to mow mode.


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 5, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. It's Sam's club time. After that it's up potting for both indoor & outdoor plants. And the run never ends...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 5, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> I thought so too, until I got off the plane and the heat and humidity of southeast Asia enveloped me. My home for the next 2 years and 8 days. Froze my arse off when I got back home in June 1970.


Shoulda gone to Firebase Pleiku by the Plain of Jars.  It got freezing in the mountains.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 5, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> I thought so too, until I got off the plane and the heat and humidity of southeast Asia enveloped me. My home for the next 2 years and 8 days. Froze my arse off when I got back home in June 1970.




how did you squeeze 24 months out of Uncle?

my brother did 13 months around Da Nang USMC

a good friend did his first tour of 13 months and then requested another tour so his little brother wouldn’t have to ........Marvin said he figured that he had a better chance of surviving than his brother and he did....USMC

reading mail in the hooch


----------



## Jasesq (Feb 5, 2021)

Joined the Navy in 1975. Back then herb was a don't ask don't tell matter until a EA-6B electronic spy plane full of smoked up marines crash landed on the deck of the aircraft carrier Nimitz in May of 81 killing 14 and destroying a bunch of planes. The brass gave us notice that urine tests would start navy wide in 60 days. Quit smoking that day and didn't start back up until the day I retired in in 1995. Now I legally grow my own in southern Illinois. The world has changed just a little.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 5, 2021)

A very good friend of mine was a Jarhead. He always called it Uncle Sugar's Marijuana Club.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 5, 2021)

here's one of 1967's McStain's / McCain the Grandson of an Admiral and the son of an Admiral killing of 134 sailors .. It was found in hidden paperwork years later he had tested positive for drugs right after the incident.









						McCAIN THE HERO NEARLY SUNK AN AIRCRAFT CARRIER & KILLED 134 SAILORS
					

Via Lew Rockwell McCain, when a Lieutenant Commander in the U.S. Navy was a Navy pilot (they call themselves aviators). July 29, 1967 while on the deck and in his plane on the carrier U.S.S. Forre…



					www.theburningplatform.com


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 5, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's time to get seriously stoned.


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2021)

Howdy, been humping all day and the early evening looks to be the same.  Actually I am glad because I get bored easy.  Can't remember the last time I was bored though......my candle has always burned from both ends and it hasn't burnt out yet.

I will join Rudy and get seriously stoned though.   I am lucky enough to have a job where you can work stoned.  

By the way I was stoned every day I was in the Army......even basic.


----------



## Jasesq (Feb 5, 2021)

That is simply not true Pawt. Don't believe everything youu read on the internet


----------



## Patwi (Feb 5, 2021)

yeah .. it was


----------



## Jasesq (Feb 5, 2021)

You have a cranial rectal inversion


----------



## Patwi (Feb 5, 2021)

LOL .. your mom and dad were brother and sister


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 5, 2021)

Banjos? Do I hear banjos?


----------



## Jasesq (Feb 5, 2021)

Proof that you can't fix stupid


----------



## Patwi (Feb 5, 2021)

been smoking Cali Snowman halloween edition  .. 70% Indica, .. 34% THC ...

so Jase, just chill in this pissin' contest .. when you get older you'll understand


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 6, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Satyrday.....


----------



## mean4green (Feb 6, 2021)

Jasesq said:


> Joined the Navy in 1975. Back then herb was a don't ask don't tell matter until a EA-6B electronic spy plane full of smoked up marines crash landed on the deck of the aircraft carrier Nimitz in May of 81 killing 14 and destroying a bunch of planes. The brass gave us notice that urine tests would start navy wide in 60 days. Quit smoking that day and didn't start back up until the day I retired in in 1995. Now I legally grow my own in southern Illinois. The world has changed just a little.



Damm, hell of a story...

you had a lot of ground to catch up on - herbwise,,,Herb


----------



## mean4green (Feb 6, 2021)

patwi said:


> been smoking Cali Snowman halloween edition  .. 70% Indica, .. 34% THC ...
> Carry On...



I don't know what I'm smoking -
I do not have the Nutty Professor stats on the herbal nuggets in my little stash bottle,

but

I do know that 2 hits off a glass bullet = WRECKEDVILLE.......

Carry On Wayward Sons!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2021)

Creamcicle,,,tasty and smells good too.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 6, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Good morning OFC, it's Satyrday.....



Indeed it is!  And the debauchery has already begun in these here parts with some C-99/NL from this years harvest using seeds from Unigrower.........


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 6, 2021)

Good Sativaday morning my old fart peeps. I am a Sativa lover so it gotta be "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 6, 2021)

patwi said:


> LOL .. your mom and dad were brother and sister



Here is a lovely, deadly insult in Mandarin:

Ni fumu meiyou jyehwun <-- Pronounced: "Nee foomoo mayo jehwun"

"Your parents were never married."

Aw, dang... here is the ultimate, I guess: 

Ni twai gho  <-- say:    Nee tway go

"You blow dogs."


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 6, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Food shopping today as we have a dinner/ show tomorrow. After that finish up my up potting and start cleaning up the back yard...


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Indeed it is!  And the debauchery has already begun in these here parts with some C-99/NL from this years harvest using seeds from Unigrower.........


Great minds think alike GW.  I have three in veg now and trying to determine their sex.  Have already taken cuts and as soon as I can the ladies will be flipped. Expecting great things from this strain.  Every time I have grown anything crossed with C99 it has been fire....


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2021)

Trimming is done.....no more for almost a month.  I will welcome the time away from the scissors.  

SIL is coming to pick me up in about 45 minutes.  Gonna go and walk/fish the South Platte River above Chatfield Res.  That is the local lake where me and Mrs Pute walk.  Probably a bit early but there are three species of fish that swim up the river from the lake to spawn.  Rainbows, walleye and carp.  We probably won't see anything as I stated it is to early.  But, something to do.  Windy as all get out but we will be in the trees so it shouldn't be all that bad.  

Got another notification yesterday that I need to get my Covid shot.....what to do.....think I will smoke a bowl.  

Guess I need to gather up my fly rod and vest, tie a new leader and tippet and get myself ready for today's adventure.......


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 6, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC. I finally baked today so I'm going to eat a cookie and smoke some pot. Coincidently I'm smoking C-99, it's straight up C-99 so it's a little on the racy side, I have some Peyote Purple/C-99 in flower that is more my speed. I agree that C-99 is great in crosses.


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2021)

Back, doesn't look like I missed much.  No fish stories to tell but did manage to catch a sore back somewhere along the way.  PAIN KILLER please.....I'm with Rudy....again.....time to do what most here do best...












When I die put a "J" in my casket and I will smoke it later.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2021)

Video Killed The Radio Star


----------



## Bubblemix (Feb 6, 2021)

Old farts club ? 
anyhere I used to know aka angelmouse / bongmouse


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2021)

I think Roster moved in and scared all the mice off.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 6, 2021)

putembk said:


> I think Roster moved in and scared all the mice off.



butt,butt,butt


----------



## Bubblemix (Feb 7, 2021)

Lol that’s funny


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 7, 2021)

Good morning OFC. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 7, 2021)

Raccoons, Too!









It is still dark here at the Chateau.  But... unlike just TWO DAYS ago when it was *39F*  at this hour...

Right now it is *82F*.  Still air, stars...


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Good Super Bowl Sunday morning old farts. Let's start the morning off the right way with coffee and a session of "wake 'n bake". Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 7, 2021)

An English Lesson

This is the best, most Interesting English lesson I have had for quite some time...

Did you know *"listen"* and *"silent"* use the same letters?

Do you know that the word *"racecar"* spelled backwards still spells *"racecar"*?

And that *"eat"* is the only word that if you take the first letter and move it to the last, it spells its past tense *"ate"*?

Have you noticed that if you rearrange the letters in *"illegal immigrants,"* and add just a few more letters, it spells:

*"Go home you free-loading, benefit- grabbing, resource-sucking, non-English-speaking arseholes and take those other hairy-faced, sandal-wearing, bomb-making, camel-ridin', goat-humpin', raggedy-ass bastards with you."

How weird is that?*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 7, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is a lovely, deadly insult in Mandarin:



My dad's older brother learned a particularly vile and vulgar "Mandarin insult" as a navy submariner and later married into a very proper and influential Italian family.  During a family gathering he let rip with his "Mandarin" insult, only to learn that while it said exactly what he thought it did, it was actually Italian.



putembk said:


> Great minds think alike GW.  I have three in veg now and trying to determine their sex.  Have already taken cuts and as soon as I can the ladies will be flipped. Expecting great things from this strain.  Every time I have grown anything crossed with C99 it has been fire....



So far I've had about a 50/50 split on male versus female.  C-99 also makes great cat food.  Mine can't stay away.


----------



## giggy (Feb 7, 2021)

i popped 4 c99 beans and got 2 females, but it was a bad grow so i got to try again. i also got the cross with the northern lights but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 7, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. A noon we have a dinner & show at local playhouse.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 7, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> An English Lesson
> 
> This is the best, most Interesting English lesson I have had for quite some time...
> 
> ...


Bro i damn near spit my coffee out. Laughed my fking ass off.
My Wife whom is Mexican American made me copy and paste it on her FB account. She loved it.
My Wife was a migrant farm worker along with her 6 brothers when she was young. Her Dad was Mexican and her Mom German Irish. They do not like Illegals.
They said its not fair to the ppl who wait in line and do it the right way.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> I think Roster moved in and scared all the mice off.







HELLL No not on my watch


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2021)

Morning you O'l goat focks...

@walt...thanks for starting my day off with a smile!!

I will be rooting for Tampa today because of Brady.    I like him not for his football skills but because of things we aren't allowed to discuss on here.

I have a bunch of up-potting to do today.   Then daughter and SIL are coming over for the game.    Should be a good  day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 7, 2021)

C99 x NL.......meh

we culled ours....the c99 can stand on its own two legs...pineapple , rotten meat , two great phenos

ive not found a NL that I like yet


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Stupid Bowl is playing today? Who are the Lions playing against?


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> C99 x NL.......meh
> 
> we culled ours....the c99 can stand on its own two legs...pineapple , rotten meat , two great phenos
> 
> ive not found a NL that I like yet


Really, I am hoping you are wrong!!  Am looking forward to adding that strain to the starting line up.  Must be something in your water.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Bro i damn near spit my coffee out. Laughed my fking ass off.
> My Wife whom is Mexican American made me copy and paste it on her FB account. She loved it.
> My Wife was a migrant farm worker along with her 6 brothers when she was young. Her Dad was Mexican and her Mom German Irish. They do not like Illegals.
> They said its not fair to the ppl who wait in line and do it the right way.



Not like illegals.
True Dat X2

I lived in Albq for 12 years.
Lived with (no papers) with a fine Spanish woman who took my heart & soul - E. Espinosa Sanchez --
I never got my heart back after split... (maybe that's why I stayed single ever since -
ole Hot kitchen stove lesson learned.
Her family made it a point to explain they were of Spanish descent - going back to first settlers in Santa Fe - the very first Spanish settlement in US.
They did not associate with Mexicans - can't say they disliked them - but no great love was shown.

The love of my life - Liz - turned out to be an evil package - 
(i.e. - Dynamite comes in small packages) - & she was a Petite Princess!!!!

me thinks I was lucky I did not get Lorena Bobbited!!!

*********

Blast from my Albuquerque Past (literally)

On Sundays, I would sometimes head up to Golden,NM -an hour outside Albq on NM Rte 14.
The Golden Inn was a bigarse bar/entertainment venue that hosted bands -both famous & infamous.

Infamous also described the clientelle -Bikers (after all - it was a Biker Bar).

I was deeply saddened when the place burned to the ground:

(interwebs are amazing:: )
GOLDEN INN TORCHED - ARSON 4 SURE

Read down near bottom

Month b4- owner found gas bombs, blastingcaps, and a fuse that failed one inch from KABOOM.

me thinkx the Owner pizzed off the wrong Bikers
or
Tax Free Insurance Fraud Proceeds

hmmmmm


----------



## mean4green (Feb 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Stupid Bowl is playing today? Who are the Lions playing against?



Me thinks it is 

da Lions

vs

da


----------



## mean4green (Feb 7, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 268717
> 
> HELLL No not on my watch


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 7, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC. It's time for a cookie, pot smoking and football. Odds are I'll be snoring by halftime.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 8, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's a Moanday.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 8, 2021)

Good Morning Stoners.....

Who won the game last night...?

Due to priorities in my life - I missed it:


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Stupid Bowl is playing today? Who are the Lions playing against?


I do not have a clue as to which two corporations are matched up.

I think I remember somebody here mentioning Tampa.  

How could that be?  Didn't folks see "*Semi-Tough*"?

The team owner threatened to trade Burt Reynolds to TAMPA BAY!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> C99 x NL.......mehwe culled ours....the c99 can stand on its own two legs...pineapple , rotten meat , two great phenosive not found a NL that I like yet



I had one out of the six that was wimpy and grew in a spiral, but Melissa put it out of its misery.  The rest were robust.



Hippie420 said:


> Stupid Bowl is playing today? Who are the Lions playing against?



Probably the Christians.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 8, 2021)

mean4green said:


> View attachment 268719
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 8, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. A quiet start to the day, so far. But wife is still asleep so time will tell. Working in the yard this week & some fishing...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 268764



"Vengeance in mine," sayeth the Lord.  "That is, if Unca Walt leaves me any."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)

I heard Walt was the Meanest Sonabitch in the Valley  LOL


----------



## pute (Feb 8, 2021)

Oldest not the meanest.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 8, 2021)

^^^Ugliest.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 8, 2021)

Yep,,,ugly bastards. Good thing im a handsome devil


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 8, 2021)

Guys dont forget to enter you bud.



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/februarys-bud-of-the-month-contest-has-begun.79076/post-1112882


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)

*“Yea though I walk through the Valley of the shadow of Death, I shall fear no evil...because I am the meanest, ugliest mother in the Valley."
Now get over here and Kiss me LOL*


----------



## Patwi (Feb 8, 2021)

Brady was told " just lick the leg and you will win " ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> Oldest not the meanest.


Hey!  How d'ya think that valley got there?  I was walking guard duty a LONG time.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,,ugly bastards. Good thing im a handsome devil


Meh.  I'm so handsome, during sex I cry out my _own_ name!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Meh.  I'm so handsome, during sex I cry out my _own_ name!


Here I was thinking only clowns did that Right


----------



## pute (Feb 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Meh.  I'm so handsome, during sex I cry out my _own_ name!


Walt has been whacken off again.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> Walt has been whacken off again.....


Wait he sent me this photo when I signed up too, dirty ole man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)

OK Let me guess that is his Book cover photo LOL


----------



## pute (Feb 8, 2021)

Walt actually took that picture when doing time in the slammer......title was...."Play Thing of the Month".   Now everybody knows his name.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2021)

If that's me... where's all the bulletholes? 

And that one in back don't count.

I look more like Fearless Fosdick --

In this first picture, you can see where I took an RPG round at Little Big Horn:








Here's an action figure:


----------



## pute (Feb 8, 2021)

Don't shoot the messenger.....I just work here.   Word around campfire is you were a real hit in the guards lounge......just sayen.....

Don't get mad Walt we are just poken fun at ya...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)

The name Slick Willie always comes to mind LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> Don't shoot the messenger.....I just work here.   Word around campfire is you were a real hit in the guards lounge......just sayen.....
> 
> Don't get mad Walt we are just poken fun at ya...



Been running out of bar soap over the last few days... today we finished our last one.
Honestly I'm not that disappointed, stuff tasted like schit.

Hoo boy!  Big's finest at its finest.

Knew a guy in prison had "Little" tattooed on his johnson.  When he was aroused you could read it better:

"Little League World's Champion Discus Thrower"

Did I mention that before crowbars were invented, crows usually just drank at home...

Just wait'll youse guys are lucky enough to pass 80 without getting $200.  I am stiff in every joint but one.

And the only parts that don't hurt... don't work.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2021)

As of Valentine's day, my sister Judy will be 84.  She's doing all right -- still hookin' down at the docks.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 8, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, it's time to eat a cookie and smoke some reefer.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 8, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all. A quiet start to the day, so far. But wife is still asleep so time will tell. Working in the yard this week & some fishing...



Give us a fishing report por favor.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Guys dont forget to enter you bud.



I'm feelin left out.

I can't cheat by taking pic of purchased nuggets.

so

By end of summer, I will provide home-grown in spare bedroom bud..
wish me luck..

p.s. - if I burn down house, and fire marshall finds charred herb-growing lights,

does

my homeowners insurance company

say to me







Seriously, what do you guys think about that?

Reason I ask:
Auto Insurance Coverage Exception:
If you wreck your car, whilst in the midst of committing a felony,
(e.g. - bank robbery getaway car)
you are SOL as far as car goes.


----------



## pute (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm not growing pot in my basement.....they are tomatoes. And so who would use their own car in an armed robbery....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> I'm not growing pot in my basement.....they are tomatoes. And so would use their own car in an armed robbery....


Just make sure the lights are UL listed made in the USA


----------



## pute (Feb 8, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Just make sure the lights are UL listed made in the USA


Silly rabbit.....everything is made in China including covid.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> Silly rabbit.....everything is made in China including covid.....


Oh don't we know that, gee maybe you or I should run for POTUS


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Feb 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> I'm not growing pot in my basement.....they are tomatoes. And so would use their own car in an armed robbery....



lots of nitwits - addicted to Crack, Meth, Heroin...

I don't think Potheads are dat stupid...


----------



## mean4green (Feb 8, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Oh don't we know that, gee maybe you or I should run for POTUS



Who would be "the Red Haired One whose last name starts with T? (filter by-pass)??
Who would be filter......ha ha!? (no filter?)


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 9, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 9, 2021)

Good Morning Ya Old Farts:

Today is Learn 2 new things in 2 different languages:

1) Buenos Dias Senor El Pedo's

2)  How much is an English pence?
     Since decimalisation in 1971 , the pound has been divided into *100 pence*. ) is made up of *100 pence*       (p) exactly like the dollar is split into *100 cents




*


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2021)

I looked up red-eared turtle egg hatching times:  2 - 4 months.  I have a plastic sorta laundry box over the site where the big mama turkle dug a hole in my fargin _front yard_ and laid her eggs as we watched.  

And I put a solid cement block on top of the inverted box.  Thataway, creatchy-poos like possums, raccoons, bobcats, and assorted other egg-eaters cannot get to the clutch -- but when the babies come up outa the ground, they can crawl right through the square holes in the box.

I dunno what the mama turkle was thinking, but she laid her eggs a good 500 feet from the nearest pond or canal.  When she got done laying the eggs, she was clearly exhausted -- trying to crawl down my driveway toward the pond down the road.  I picked her up and carried her over to it and she happily crawled in.

I will do the same for her babies in 2 - 4 months.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> As of Valentine's day, my sister Judy will be 84.  She's doing all right -- still hookin' down at the docks.



Walt's sister hooking..........................


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2021)

I'll send her that pic.

NOW you've dunnit!!  <<*evil*>>


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2021)

​


----------



## mean4green (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 9, 2021)

Good morning

making progress on the Big Job

we start demo on the walls and ceiling now


----------



## giggy (Feb 9, 2021)

morning ofc.


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 9, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. New tiers for small boat trailer came in yesterday. So todays chore is change tires & repack wheel bearings. After I get one motorcycle & a small pile of stuff out of the way to get to my Coats tire changing machine...


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2021)

Morning OFC!  Walt your sister looks like she has seen better days.  Her tag line probably reads ....DON'T BE A BUMMER I'LL GIVE YOU A GUMMER....

My back has been screaming ar me for several days now...I hate to but I better get it looked at.  I hate physical therapy so will try a chiropractor first.  I have had lower back issues for years.  There has never been any structural damage so I an hoping a simple adjustment will help.

Artic front has moved through and it's colder than a witches tit outside.   I better check around and make sure evert is ok.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all. New tiers for small boat trailer came in yesterday. So todays chore is change tires & repack wheel bearings. After I get one motorcycle & a small pile of stuff out of the way to get to my Coats tire changing machine...


Bearing Buddies if you dont have them are great


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC!  Walt your sister looks like she has seen better days.  Her tag line probably reads ....DON'T BE A BUMMER I'LL GIVE YOU A GUMMER....
> 
> My back has been screaming ar me for several days now...I hate to but I better get it looked at.  I hate physical therapy so will try a chiropractor first.  I have had lower back issues for years.  There has never been any structural damage so I an hoping a simple adjustment will help.
> 
> Artic front has moved through and it's colder than a witches tit outside.   I better check around and make sure evert is ok.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 9, 2021)

Pute, our backs must have a mind link. Hope you do better with it than I did. My chiropractor (great dude) told me he couldn't do anything for me. At least he was honest. The doc sent me to rehab. I was scheduled for 12 weeks. Blue Cross wanted an evaluation at 10 to see if they'd pay for the next two. After the eval, the rehab center apologized and said that they'd done me more harm than good, gave me a T shirt, and sent me down the trail. Next stop, pain management. What a friggin' joke. I can see why old folks don't fear death so much. It's the only relief ya get from life.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 9, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brothers. Let's start out a good day with a session of "wake 'n bake". Ya'll ready ? It be Puffin' 'n Passin' time.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I looked up red-eared turtle egg hatching times:  2 - 4 months.  I have a plastic sorta laundry box over the site where the big mama turkle dug a hole in my fargin _front yard_ and laid her eggs as we watched.
> 
> And I put a solid cement block on top of the inverted box.  Thataway, creatchy-poos like possums, raccoons, bobcats, and assorted other egg-eaters cannot get to the clutch -- but when the babies come up outa the ground, they can crawl right through the square holes in the box.
> 
> ...



Unca Walt (Walt was my dads name too) Every spring I had either snappers or painted turtles lay eggs in my yard. There's a lake about 600 feet behind my house and a marsh across the road about the same distance. When I was about 15 we had snappers hatch underneath our car. My brother and I picked up the babies and put them in a wash tub. Do not know how many hatched before we found 'em, but we picked up 40 some of 'em. Every one headed for the water when we let 'em go. Water was only 20 feet away. Turtle story over.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Unca Walt (Walt was my dads name too) Every spring I had either snappers or painted turtles lay eggs in my yard. There's a lake about 600 feet behind my house and a marsh across the road about the same distance. When I was about 15 we had snappers hatch underneath our car. My brother and I picked up the babies and put them in a wash tub. Do not know how many hatched before we found 'em, but we picked up 40 some of 'em. Every one headed for the water when we let 'em go. Water was only 20 feet away. Turtle story over.


Gotta Love them lil suckers


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 9, 2021)

We have baby snapper's just about every year, cute as hell. Opp's, sorry about interupting but I saw the wifes picture on wolf's post and thought I would inquire as to how the f*** she got out again. Oh well, I'll get the butterfly net. Took a while but I caught her, bit the sh*t out of me,  luckily she lost her teeth somewhere so my d**k doesn't hurt to bad from the bite. Oh yeah, SP.4 Bubbawhale reporting for duty gentledweebs, 3 years in the green machine, 30 months oversea in the early 70's. But I'm 5by5 now. Over and out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2021)

bubbawhale said:


> We have baby snapper's just about every year, cute as ****. Opp's, sorry about interupting but I saw the wifes picture on wolf's post and thought I would inquire as to how the f*** she got out again. Oh well, I'll get the butterfly net. Took a while but I caught her, bit the sh*t out of me,  luckily she lost her teeth somewhere so my d**k doesn't hurt to bad from the bite. Oh yeah, SP.4 Bubbawhale reporting for duty gentledweebs, 3 years in the green machine, 30 months oversea in the early 70's. But I'm 5by5 now. Over and out.


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2021)

To fargen cold out so I have been making kief.  8lbs of dry ice and about 1lb of sativa shake and bingo.   All I gotta do now is press it.  That takes more time than everything else put together.....not as if I was gonna do anything anyway.  There really is never a dull moment in the life of a perpetual grow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> To fargen cold out so I have been making kief.  8lbs of dry ice and about 1lb of sativa shake and bingo.   All I gotta do now is press it.  That takes more time than everything else put together.....not as if I was gonna do anything anyway.  There really is never a dull moment in the life of a perpetual grow.


And post pics please


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2021)

Sorry, already pressed packaged and ready to go.  Pictures of kief.....yuk!   At least my hash looks like small dog turds, kief looks like a pile of sand.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 9, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's time for a cookie and some two toking.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 9, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Unca Walt (Walt was my dads name too) Every spring I had either snappers or painted turtles lay eggs in my yard. There's a lake about 600 feet behind my house and a marsh across the road about the same distance. When I was about 15 we had snappers hatch underneath our car. My brother and I picked up the babies and put them in a wash tub. Do not know how many hatched before we found 'em, but we picked up 40 some of 'em. Every one headed for the water when we let 'em go. Water was only 20 feet away. Turtle story over.



Yooper -do you eat snapping turtle soup..
It is a delicasy..
Buddy of mine catches them via trot line, then sells to a couple restaurants for high-priced soups.
He said after lopping off head with axe - the head can still bite hours later...


----------



## mean4green (Feb 9, 2021)

Right after you ole Farts settle in for evening buzz,

ponder dis:






SMOKE em if ya GOTTUM


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> Sorry, already pressed packaged and ready to go.  Pictures of kief.....yuk!   At least my hash looks like small dog turds, kief looks like a pile of sand.


So you are saying The Keif looks like Dog Pooh?


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2021)

No, the bubble hash.


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2021)

Here is a pic and a post I sent to you not long ago....fargen stoner....







                                Jan 22, 2021                                              

 
 


@ Roster, i will get gutter guards when the ones I currently have wear out.

Here is a pic of today's laborious chore. Bubble hash. Not really all that much work just takes time. Started at 9 this morning and just finished. I am hoping I got one oz out of this batch. I have never gotten an oz but have come close. This just might make it. And yes Roster row to the left is the first bag second is the 2nd and then the third you can tell be the size.
'


----------



## mean4green (Feb 10, 2021)

Good Morning Ya Bunch-o-Old Curmundgeny Fart Bassturdz:

Today is HUMPDAY !!!!























Going to give blood today - good thing the list of maladies they test blood
for does not include THC indicators,

cause

I plan on walking into blood clinic

STONED IMMACULATE!!!


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 10, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Weedsday.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 10, 2021)

Good morning OFC. It be coffee time, followed by "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2021)

Im getting ready to get my ass up and get ready for work. Yay


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 10, 2021)

Went out in the fog to get the paper.  My sooper bright flashlight lit up the individual water droplets that make up fog.  

So, since it was still and warm and I only get the paper for cryptograms, I decided to experiment.  I found that I could follow an _individual_ fog-water droplet as it drifted. 

When I blew a breath through the cone of light, it was entirely different; my breath obliterated the fog with what looked like dense smoke <-- no particles visible at all.  As soon as my breath cleared the light cone, the brilliant individual droplets became visible again. 

I love to start off a day learning something I never knew in the past 8 decades.  Far out.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I'll send her that pic. NOW you've dunnit!!  <<*evil*>>



Please ask her for something more recent and with less makeup, as that picture is really ancient.



mean4green said:


> View attachment 268801



I fart in your general direction.



Hippie420 said:


> Pute, our backs must have a mind link. Hope you do better with it than I did. My chiropractor (great dude) told me he couldn't do anything for me. At least he was honest. The doc sent me to rehab. I was scheduled for 12 weeks. Blue Cross wanted an evaluation at 10 to see if they'd pay for the next two. After the eval, the rehab center apologized and said that they'd done me more harm than good, gave me a T shirt, and sent me down the trail. Next stop, pain management. What a friggin' joke. I can see why old folks don't fear death so much. It's the only relief ya get from life.











bubbawhale said:


> Opp's, sorry about interupting but I saw the wifes picture on wolf's post and thought I would inquire as to how the f*** she got out again. Oh well, I'll get the butterfly net. Took a while but I caught her, bit the sh*t out of me,  luckily she lost her teeth somewhere so my d**k doesn't hurt to bad from the bite.



I didn't realize you and Walt were kin by marriage!  

A friend revealed to that the new implant studs with snaps still smart................


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 10, 2021)

rise and shine !


----------



## mean4green (Feb 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Went out in the fog to get the paper.  My sooper bright flashlight lit up the individual water droplets that make up fog.
> 
> So, since it was still and warm and I only get the paper for cryptograms, I decided to experiment.  I found that I could follow an _individual_ fog-water droplet as it drifted.
> 
> ...



me thinkx Unca Walt smoked magic mushroom dust and was trippin Big Time


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 10, 2021)

Morning gents. Glad to see that Walt's trippin' and Big is pushing the envelope again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## pute (Feb 10, 2021)

Morning ... Roster...what are you doing?   Now I  can't remember what I was thinking.

Oh, appointment with the chiropractor later today.  Hoping I can get some relief and a simple adjustment will solve or help the inflammation.  Lifting five gallon pots all day sure doesn't help matters.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning gents. Glad to see that Walt's trippin' and Big is pushing the envelope again.



heyman , if any of those photos are a violation of the TOU then I apologize and mods please feel free to delete anything offensive.......whew....


----------



## pute (Feb 10, 2021)

Pic # 3 is walking the line but I'm to tired to argue. I suppose if I posted a pic of Walt posing for a porn mag a couple of days ago these will go unnoticed...if Angie says anything I will take her mind off of them by showing WALT THE BEEFCAKE....to her.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> Pic # 3 is walking the line but I'm to tired to argue.


Gash Darn it Roster LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 10, 2021)

have times changed or what....






.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> have times changed or what....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh contraire I beg to differ
They have changed a bit


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 10, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Oh contraire I beg to differ
> They have changed a bit
> View attachment 268846




we are gonna get in trouble again Cog , especially if we post any micro bikinis...they are nothing more than two bandaids and a cork


----------



## pute (Feb 10, 2021)

Looks more like an eye patch to me.  Just think if she wanted to go into a bar for a beer all she would have to do is change it to a mask.  Anybody here wanna bet on if they would let her in or not.......


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 10, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's time for a cookie and some pot smoking.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2021)

Ill see yall later,,gotta go take a shower,,hope my phone is water proof.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 11, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Thirstday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

Fking Texas weather.Tuesday night 6 degrees.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 11, 2021)

Hanging about 75F here.

WAIT!!  Time out.  I discovered something else about toking this morning (YAY, another first).

Remember I said I did not waste any goodness at all because when I toked on the Volcano balloon, I always took as deep a hit as I could... and _returned_ it to the bag.

Then just breathed open air naturally.  But.  This morning I did a small experiment and was quite shocked:

AFTER I emptied my lungs of all I could (into the bag), I took a deep breath of new air.  When I let it out, I was surprised to actually _see_ more "smoke".  So I breathed in again, and again I could see fog in my exhale.

It was almost all gone, but still observable after the third exhale of open air. 

The above sorta confirms the concept that holding your toke in does not change anything.  Your innards are coated for at least three inhale/exhale cycles.

ANOTHER:_ "OK, I just learned sumpin' about toking!"_


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Oh contraire I beg to differ
> They have changed a bit
> View attachment 268846




I hate fake breasts...

& 

those are FAKE!!!


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> Looks more like an eye patch to me.



an eye patch over a Cat's Eye


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

Good Morning Ya Old Farts...

Medical related News from Yesterday:

My back was acting up a bit yesterday/last night
Probably due to the
cold cold temps - makes my Artur-itis act up,
I've been shoveling snow every day for the last week - and two more storms are heading east.
***
Found a stash of Flexeral Pills in medicine cabinet..
hmmmm
Pills or Ben Gay????
dat B da Question...
at 10pm last night - I popped two Flexerals,

By 10:45 – I was feeling goofy, tired, and very “loose” in the legs.
Crashed in Bed by 11:00 – slept through the night until 04:45 this morn..
5 ¾ hrs of solid REM sleep – I have not done dat in Many Moons Pilgrims!!

Gdit – there was not even a wrinkle on the bed sheet when I popped out of bed!!!
butt
I felt a bit “Clouded Over Pill Haze”
until my first cup of coffee accompanied by a Wake&Bake…

*Thank you Ma Nature for creating MaryJaWanna!!!*
You Cured my Pill Hangover!!!
***********************************
VITAL SIGNS:
I kept some of my deceased Mother’s medical equipment:
Blood Pressure Monitor, & Blood Sugar Tester.
I figured why not.. - I check my vitals every morning right after I wake up
I even keep a log of results (blame my OCD),

I usually have BP of 140’s/low 80’s (consider “high normal” – range I have had since I was a high school football player).
Blood sugar depends how late I ate – but usually in the 130-150 range.
*******************************
Yesterday – I gave blood (be good citizen – earn Good Karma points).

I don’t like doctors, don’t like Medical offices period.
Normally, my BP will go up at least 10 points just for being there…

Before I went in, I got myself “Stoned Immaculate”...(Standard Operating Procedure)

The Nurse took my BP – 128/74.
The Nurse took my pulse – 60.
The Nurse took my temp – 96.8.
The Nurse measured my Oxygen Saturation - 96%

Seriously *** – I had the vital signs of a spry young “Stoned” dude!!!!!

*Thank you Ma Nature for creating MaryJaWanna!!*!

************************************
I dropped my Pint-O-Blood, and wished The Nurses farewell.
then headed off for a Mountain Ride-
for a 2 Joint Ride & great Classic Rock toonage...
deep into the forestland
to look at the Snow – because – looking at snow sure beats shoveling it!!!

*Thank you Ma Nature for creating MaryJaWanna!!!*

Mountain Rides would Suck without It!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hanging about 75F here.
> 
> WAIT!!  Time out.  I discovered something else about toking this morning (YAY, another first).
> 
> ...





Here is some homework

there will be a quiz in the morning




*Does Holding a Toke Get You Higher?*


By Lisa Kush 

17 August at 9:55





Does Holding a Toke Get You Higher? Whether you consider yourself to be the most seasoned stoner on the face of the earth or something of a newcomer, it’s guaranteed that you’ve pondered this particular question more than a few times.
On a global basis, the subject of exactly how long you should hold in every hit is one of simply enormous debate. And given the fact that pretty much everyone seems to have their own conflicting opinions, it really is difficult to come out with anything even close to a concrete response.
Of course, science can tell us a lot about what exactly goes on, but if you’re looking for a precise answer…well, chances are you’re in for a long wait!
*Does Holding a Toke Get You Higher? False Logic?*
Common sense would seem to tell you that if you hold a hit in your lungs for longer, more of the good stuff will make its way into your body. By contrast, coughing out the entire hit after a split second isn’t the way to get high. In reality though, while the latter is relatively accurate, it’s not entirely as straightforward with the former. There are so many stoners who hold in every hit until they are bright red in the face, insisting that doing so is worth the pain as it gets them incredibly high.
In terms of what science has to say about the whole thing however, it turns out this really isn’t the case at all.
*Cannabis and Your Lungs*
In order to gain a better understanding of whether the question does holding a toke get you higher we need to know what actually takes place and first you need to know a little bit more about the way your lungs work. As you may or may not know, an extensive range of studies over recent years have proved that cannabis is nowhere near as harmful to human lungs as tobacco smoke. In fact, there’s evidence to suggest that cannabis (or components thereof) can actually be beneficial in both the treatment and prevention of various diseases.
Even in the case of an enormous 20-year study that ended in 2006, researchers found zero evidence to suggest that the lungs are in any way detrimentally affected by cannabis.
In terms of absorption, the phytocannabinoids in the cannabis you smoke start being absorbed by the body literally the moment they enter your body. You breathe in the smoke and immediately the air sacs in your lungs – millions of them – begin delivering these cannabis compounds into your bloodstream. They collectively cover a huge surface area, meaning that it takes absolutely no time at all for this gas exchange process to begin.
Nevertheless, you’d be forgiven for assuming that the more time you give these air sacs to transfer the cannabis compounds into your body, the better the job they would do and the higher you would get. Once again however, science tells a different story.
*No Direct Effect*



One of the most important studies into the subject was carried out in 1989, which involved a group of participants smoking cannabis under a variety of conditions. The scientists laid out extremely specific guidelines in terms of inhalation volumes, number of puffs and whether those concerned should hold their breath from anything from 0 to 20 seconds. They wanted to see exactly how these different variables had an impact on the strength of the high felt by those taking part.
By the time the project was finished and the scientists had carried out all manner of tests on the participants, one thing was abundantly clear. While every member of the group had felt the effects of the cannabis they smoked, there was absolutely no difference in terms of potency between those who held their breath and those that breathed out straight away.
Which in turn means that the answer to the question does holding a toke get you higher it is no, it was well and truly busted almost 30 years ago.
*Cutting Off Oxygen*
So if this is the case, why is it that so many stoners are completely convinced that holding your breath really does have an impact? After all, these are the folks who smoke cannabis as a lifestyle and have tried and tested pretty much every approach to toking the human brain can imagine.
If these people say that holding your breath works, surely it must do _something_…right?
In this instance, the science behind it all does seem to suggest that they are onto something. However, it has absolutely nothing to do with more cannabis entering their system as a result of holding in each hit for as long as possible. Instead, it is basically a case of those doing so effectively suffocating themselves temporarily.
When you hold your breath for as long as possible, you deprive your brain of oxygen. And when you deprive your brain of oxygen, this immediately starts destroying brain cells and you find yourself feeling dizzy and light-headed. Sensations which when combined with cannabis can certainly make you feel as if you are higher than you really are. Plus there’s the way in which taking in a heavy hit of cannabis inherently means inhaling much less oxygen than you normally would. As such, you end up with less oxygen in your lungs, you hold your breath for as long as possible and the resulting oxygen deprivation leads to a serious head rush of sorts.
So really, it’s hardly surprising that those who do this habitually genuinely believe that holding their breath gets them higher than they actually are. Although by contrast, those who simply want to feel and enjoy the effects of the cannabis as purely as possible would be well advised to breathe out each hit rather quicker.
*How Long to Hold?*
All of the above is certainly interesting, but it really doesn’t help in terms of isolating exactly how long you should be holding in each hit. It’s clear that spluttering it out immediately isn’t a good idea, but at the same time holding your breath for as long as possible also isn’t advisable. Which means you need to be looking for something of a happy medium, so where do the experts believe this lies?
Well, there are far too many variables to take into account. These include things like your lung capacity, cannabis tolerance, the size of each hit, the strength of the strain and so on. Nevertheless, it generally seems to be agreed that somewhere between five seconds and ten seconds is pretty much perfect. Less than this and you’ll waste your weed, any more and you will probably feel the effects of oxygen deprivation more than those of cannabis.
One important thing to note however – holding a hit in your lungs for any period of time whatsoever is only advisable if you do _not_ combine cannabis with tobacco. The difference being that when you inhale tobacco smoke, holding it in your lungs simply gives it more time to transfer all that terrifyingly toxic tar and chemical residue into your lungs. And once it’s there, it’s pretty difficult to get rid of.
*What’s your opinion does holding a toke get you higher?

Tell Us What You Think*


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 11, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. We caught a fair amount of Porgies in the 1 to 2lbs size. We had a sea fog roll in on us. That was kinda freaky, we couldn't see a rock pile sign that was 40' away from where we were anchored. Need less to say it was a long & slow ride back in. Going out tomorrow in the big boat to check out some near shore & maybe some off shore GPS numbers. I would like to go check out some rock piles @ about 20' deep. Might still be some Grouper...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning gents. Glad to see Big is pushing the envelope again.



I concur!



putembk said:


> Pic # 3 is walking the line but I'm to tired to argue. I suppose if I posted a pic of Walt posing for a porn mag a couple of days ago these will go unnoticed...if Angie says anything I will take her mind off of them by showing WALT THE BEEFCAKE....to her.



May I say that I particularly like #3 due to both the subject matter and the artistic skill presenting it.  The aureoles, nipples, and genitalia tastefully covered and the breast allowed to rest in their natural curve.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all. We caught a fair amount of Porgies in the 1 to 2lbs size. We had a sea fog roll in on us. That was kinda freaky, we couldn't see a rock pile sign that was 40' away from where we were anchored. Need less to say it was a long & slow ride back in. Going out tomorrow in the big boat to check out some near shore & maybe some off shore GPS numbers. I would like to go check out some rock piles @ about 20' deep. Might still be some Grouper...


Hope ya get a biggin


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 11, 2021)

Take a toke, cough up half a lung, repeat if necessary. It ain't rocket science.   

Hopper, quit being such a sissy. It just now warmed up to seven stinking degrees, and you're whining about your weather?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 11, 2021)

GW, I'm kinda partial to #4 myself. Love them onion butts. So sweet, they make ya wanna cry.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all. We caught a fair amount of Porgies in the 1 to 2lbs size. We had a sea fog roll in on us. That was kinda freaky, we couldn't see a rock pile sign that was 40' away from where we were anchored. Need less to say it was a long & slow ride back in. Going out tomorrow in the big boat to check out some near shore & maybe some off shore GPS numbers. I would like to go check out some rock piles @ about 20' deep. Might still be some Grouper...



Thank you for fishy report..

I'm so stoned right now - that I visualized being on your boat for that porgie fest. bobbing along,
in a heavy Fog!!!


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Take a toke, cough up half a lung, repeat if necessary. It ain't rocket science.



#1 reason why I dislike smoking Hash... (too many shooting stars)


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

Speaking of being Stoned Immaculate,

I just pondered another thought:

What TeeVee character would you say was always Stoned Immaculate?

my 1st pick:


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2021)

Morning OFC.

@Big, good article.  I don't try and take huge hits or hold it in my lungs any more.  I just enjoy smoking.  It relaxes me.  Nothing like smoking well grown marijuana.

@ Hopper, I was thinking about you last night when I saw this artic front reaching Dallas......welcome to my world.  

Back is better today after a visit to the chiropractor.  Going back on Monday.  Feel confident I can get beyond this after a couple more visits.

Coffee please...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.
> 
> @Big, good article.  I don't try and take huge hits or hold it in my lungs any more.  I just enjoy smoking.  It relaxes me.  Nothing like smoking well grown marijuana.
> 
> ...


Just wait until the Southern Front moving up from So. America hits Texas, I heard it will be a H,e,l,l, Storm.
You tell em Hoppers coming and bring the gang with him.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 11, 2021)

Life is good no matter how you take it ..

“Our race is the Master Race. We are divine gods on this planet. We are as different from the inferior races as they are from insects. In fact, compared to our race, other races are beasts and animals, cattle at best. Other races are considered as human excrement. Our destiny is to rule over the inferior races. Our earthly kingdom will be ruled by our leader with a rod of iron. The masses will lick our feet and serve us as our slaves.”
— Menachem Begin – Israeli Prime Minister 1977-1983


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2021)

sounds like Begin was a Khazar


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 11, 2021)

It's me again Margaret, sorry about my last post! I was two tokes in the wind and let my fingers do the walking. Organized religion is not good for humanity, proven through out the ages by every war ever fought. On the other hand, Sun Tsu had his sh** together, if your going to allow religion to reign surpreme(our country), study the "Art of War" and prepare. Truck on.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Feb 11, 2021)

Its cold here and my furnace is acting up. The furnace repairman was here for half a day yesterday.
A part is supposed to be here to fix it at some point today. Its 50 degrees in our house.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 11, 2021)

Burr.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Here is some homework
> 
> there will be a quiz in the morning
> 
> ...



The above is very interesting.  There is a hole in their testing regimen: 

They say: If you replace all of the air in your lungs after 10 seconds, you get the best result. 

I disagree with the scope of the testing.  They got to the very edge of learning the full monty, and turned away.  

Lookit:

If you replace 1/3 to 1/2 of all the air in you lungs after 10 seconds, you do NOT have oxygen deprivation... but you DO still have 2/3 to 1/2 the cannabis still active and going into your bod.

You are getting sufficient oxygen while retaining the toke.  It stands to reason the same small amount will give the user far more of a hit if the user does not get rid of everything after ten seconds.

That is the skip-breathing discipline method I outlined the other day.  It does -- by logic and not old timey thinking -- increase the percentage of what you took in to stay in and not be exhaled and wasted they way they tested.

I'm ahead of these dudes.  They doan know from nuffin if they don't follow their own logic about "holding time" and what holding time represents.  

My final QED:  **IF** two exactly equal tokes were taken, and one test subject exhaled after ten seconds (poofing out a big cloud)...  And the other test subject with exactly the same amount holds it for ten seconds, then breathes out HALF of what he is holding... and then fully breathes in new air, which he can with surprising comfort hold for another ten seconds.

What has Subject #2 done?  On his second exhale, there is still some original toke (half) left in his lungs to be mixed with the new air.  Yes, this gets absorbed and the test subject gets really stoned.

MORESO THAN THEIR 1/2-WAY THERE 10 SECOND FOOF. So there. Nyah.

I am a deeply superficial person.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2021)

good thinking Walt......

here is more to think about



Inhalation or Smoking: 18-40%

The most common form of ingesting cannabis is through inhalation or smoking. This method is much quicker than the oral route, which is why you feel the effects of cannabis much faster after smoking compared to eating edibles. One study assesses that the bioavailability of cannabis when inhaled is at 18% but another study says that when vaporized instead of combusted, bioavailability through inhalation increases to 40%.

The reason why inhaling cannabis results in better bioavailability is because the lungs are more permeable compared to the liver. Your lungs have a large absorptive surface area as well as better blood supply for the cannabinoids to enter into circulation. By inhaling the plant, it bypasses liver metabolism and goes quicker into your bloodstream


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2021)

Damm Biker, I hope you get the furnace repaired.  Same temps here the next few days.  I hope the day never comes that we have the same problem Cali is dealing with.  PG&E.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2021)

Be careful out there people’s 






.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 11, 2021)

suicide walls on freeways and traveling at 70 mph with ice on road, wot could go wrong ..


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 11, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, it's cookie and reefer time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

patwi said:


> suicide walls on freeways and traveling at 70 mph with ice on road, wot could go wrong ..


Never happen people are idiots , they drive right up each others asses all the time


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Feb 11, 2021)

Furnace is finally fixed and its warm in here again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Be careful out there people’s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep,,That happened a few miles from where ive been working.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

bubbawhale said:


> It's me again Margaret, sorry about my last post! I was two tokes in the wind and let my fingers do the walking. Organized religion is not good for humanity, proven through out the ages by every war ever fought. On the other hand, Sun Tsu had his sh** together, if your going to allow religion to reign surpreme(our country), study the "Art of War" and prepare. Truck on.



I'm agnostic.  leaning toward Aetheist..

I'm against Roman Catholic church bigtime - because I was raised RC, and by the time I was 12, saw through their facade cult money-grubbing nonsense - and ex-communicated myself. Only time I will enter a church is for funeral mass.

Religion is/was the root cause of just about every war this world has seen.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 11, 2021)

religion is manmade , just like covid 19, 20, 21 .. my body my choice in this one

.. a higher being out there/ in us ? yes


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

You mean every war this world has seen. Go figure.
I am an agnostic. And i dont care what God you follow,,its your business and your life just as long as you dont give me any shit about my believes or lack there of.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 11, 2021)

Ah, the crazy world of Arthur Brown. You could say he and I started out about the same time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 11, 2021)

Big, I saw a vid of a gal in Vietnam that took a choker hit off of a joint, and her lungs weren't involved. Don't know if'n she got high offin' it or not, but I was totally entertained.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

We got a new dog
I Named him HOPPER


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 12, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Fryday.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Big, I saw a vid of a gal in Vietnam that took a choker hit off of a joint, and her lungs weren't involved. Don't know if'n she got high offin' it or not, but I was totally entertained.



I saw  babe in strip club-
shoot a "Little Miller"beer bottle from her Missile Silo,
and hit a guy two tables behind us..

ZING POW!!


----------



## mean4green (Feb 12, 2021)

Happy FRYday ya bunch of Miscreant old Farts...

I gotta wake&bake inside today,
No front porch overwatch this morn,
cause it's































SMOKE em if ya GOTTUM !!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

Looks like Roster met his match with Mean4green. Now we got two crazy bastards i gotta keep my eyes on.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 12, 2021)

choker joins and Missile shots , dayum , I live a sheltered life

i have never been in a strip joint————->TINS

and I can count on my fingers how many times I’ve been in a bar...for real.

I blame lsd , which I discovered at the ripe old age of 15...

and then I hitch hiked to San Francisco , tried to , only made it as far as Big Sur so I stayed there awhile and took a lot more lsd...

this was like 1966 when lsd was in sugar cubes and then Mr Owsley came along and we all enjoyed orange sunshine

so I blame lsd for my innocence and naivety , I am practically a virgin


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

Bullshit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 12, 2021)

hey man , don’t you have to be at work?

before you go , have some moar coffee!


.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> choker joins and Missile shots , dayum , I live a sheltered life
> 
> i have never been in a strip joint————->TINS
> 
> ...


I distinctly remember forgetting that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Looks like Roster met his match with Mean4green. Now we got two crazy bastards i gotta keep my eyes on.


Well when I ran a gentlemen's club back in the day I could tell some stories but I will tell just one for now
We had a dancer called Big Sal , a fiery Irish red head who would ask a patron "Sir please place that tallboy bottle of beer on my stage and we all watched in amazement. Bigs (as I called her ) would straddle that bottle and make it disappear up inside and continue dancing , and rocking upside down for the stripe/pole >
   Now Big Sal was no fool she had full control of the boys as they awaited the grand finale , it was at this point she would take an ice cold mug and hold it between her legs and carefully remove the bottle and fill the mug as she did.
Yep you guess it what happened next, many a fight broke out over who was served an ice cold beer on those nights , eventually we had to ween BigSal's Mug special from the menu.
One of the most wildest women I ever met.
Also guys were placing bets and bringing their own bottles from home for her to try. LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 12, 2021)

Dear Lord.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Dear Lord.


That was most of the responses she got Walt, the guy who got to drink the beer received a standing ovation
Sal tried it with a few magnum champagne  bottles but as soon as she went upside down the dam things would shoot out due to pressure .


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Feb 12, 2021)

Heard hopper was looking at them pics and caused the pileup in texas. That's my lie so you let me tell it. lol



bigsur51 said:


> hey man , don’t you have to be at work?
> 
> before you go , have some moar coffee!
> 
> ...


----------



## mean4green (Feb 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> choker joins and Missile shots , dayum , I live a sheltered life
> 
> i have never been in a strip joint————->TINS
> 
> ...





RosterTheCog said:


> Well when I ran a gentlemen's club back in the day I could tell some stories but I will tell just one for now
> We had a dancer called Big Sal , a fiery Irish red head who would ask a patron "Sir please place that tallboy bottle of beer on my stage and we all watched in amazement. Bigs (as I called her ) would straddle that bottle and make it disappear up inside and continue dancing , and rocking upside down for the stripe/pole >
> Now Big Sal was no fool she had full control of the boys as they awaited the grand finale , it was at this point she would take an ice cold mug and hold it between her legs and carefully remove the bottle and fill the mug as she did.
> Yep you guess it what happened next, many a fight broke out over who was served an ice cold beer on those nights , eventually we had to ween BigSal's Mug special from the menu.
> ...



Great Marketing Promotional Popssibilities!!

Can you Imagine the Tshirts that you could have made up??

If Bud or Miller Lite knew of Big Sal, TV Commerical for Super Bowl,, 
you - tittybarTomcat - gets 10% commish...

After the Little Miller incident, 
I wore protective eyewear when seated in the "Liver Inspection" area..

later


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2021)

Let me tell you, Dancers are the nastiest primidone's that ever walked this Earth
They mostly hate men and do it all for the knowledge that men are stupid and sure they will take your cash if you want to give it to them.
I watched many a lonely old man spend his pay check in a few hrs and go home broke.
Never once even had any chances of going with any of them .LOL
I could tell stories here but I won't.

Oh a few of their handlers reminded me of our own @WeedHopper  LOL

The protection fees were killing my profits


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Trying to stay warm.  5°f right now, as warm as it is gonna be for days.

Gotta wander out and meet with my accountant this afternoon.  Other than that I will spend the day next to the fire.

I have never been to a titty bar in my life......trust me on that


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Let me tell you, Dancers are the nastiest primidone's that ever walked this Earth
> They mostly hate men and do it all for the knowledge that men are stupid and sure they will take your cash if you want to give it to them.
> I watched many a lonely old man spend his pay check in a few hrs and go home broke.
> Never once even had any chances of going with any of them .LOL
> ...


Absolutely not true. Ive known lots of dancers that were as good as gold. 
Meth heads dancing on a pole doesnt count.


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Absolutely not true. Ive known lots of dancers that were as good as gold.
> Meth heads dancing on a pole doesnt count.


Lots of those girls were meth heads and lesbo's.  So I have heard....remember I have no first hand knowledge....


----------



## Patwi (Feb 12, 2021)

my neighbor across the road cooks and sells meth, the coppers know but don't want him in confinement due to the high costs associated with Aids infested jailbirds, but this dudett has on his fakebook page cover a picture of him in underwear poledancing ... yeah, Ive visited a few strip joints in the 70s and 80s .. saggy tits mostly ..


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2021)

I love a good set of Bolt On's


----------



## Patwi (Feb 12, 2021)

I messed around with a woman that was a member of the ' Itty Bitty Titty Committee ' and she had finnally put some Dow implants in side her flesh ..  strange back in the 80s


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 12, 2021)

I swear the closest I came to going inside a gentlemans club was in Wichita , Putembk prolly heard of Pleasures Gentlemen's Club....

I knew a dancer at the club because she was once a girlfriend of my son

I also knew she could score some herb for me and I was out

she said meet me at the Club.....

so I drove on down West street , parked and walked up to the entrance where there was a scantily clad woman collecting money for the cover charge....

I told her I didn’t want to go inside but was here to meet and I told her the name and she said wait right here and I’ll go get her....

well that is as close as I came to going inside but I could see inside from where I was standing and there sure was a lot of flesh exposed....

anyway I got my bag of weed and no extra charge for the entertainment...true story.


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 12, 2021)

My dear brothers, I'm pushing 106 years old and still when I look at the picture of Bigsur's all I can think is "YUM YUM"!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Looks like Roster met his match with Mean4green. Now we got two crazy bastards i gotta keep my eyes on.


Roster you met your match, I said heck Hops its only a scratch ................................and mean ole green collapsed ln the corner


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2021)

@ Big, I moved away from Wichita in 1973.  Never heard of the place.  I hung out at the Red Garter.  My girl friend worked there.  Denver is a different story.....If I had all the $$$ back that I dropped in those places over the years.......not gonna share stories....even this group would be shocked.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

I wouldn't be shocked brother Pute, i worked as a bouncer in some strip bars. Dealt mostly with drunks which can be funny as hell. Loved my job.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 12, 2021)

I know you cheap old pricks ain't gonna git yer wives/girlfriends/alternate lifestyle mates something nice for Valentine's Day, so you can print this out and pass it around to your honeys.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

For my brother Hippie.


----------



## giggy (Feb 12, 2021)

they don't like being called out by their real name either, gets your a$$ thrown out of the club.



RosterTheCog said:


> Let me tell you, Dancers are the nastiest primidone's that ever walked this Earth
> They mostly hate men and do it all for the knowledge that men are stupid and sure they will take your cash if you want to give it to them.
> I watched many a lonely old man spend his pay check in a few hrs and go home broke.
> Never once even had any chances of going with any of them .LOL
> ...


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2021)

For those of you who know remember Cannarado from other sites his in laws owned Shotgun Willies.  We would all get together on 4/20 for a party at the club.  Pretty wild times going on in there.....  I haven't been there in a few years now but I should own part of the place.  One of my friends dropped $1,800 one night.  I never did that but on several occasions I hated myself the next morning.  Vegas is worse......

Those days are over now and I don't/won't go there again.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 12, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's cookie and reefer time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2021)

Walt must remember these


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 12, 2021)

Is there a section in there about slaying Philistines with the jawbone of an ass?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Is there a section in there about slaying Philistines with the jawbone of an ass?


LOL Took me a min LOL


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 13, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another Satyrday....


----------



## mean4green (Feb 13, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I could tell stories here but I won't.



I could tell stories here and I will... - don't fret Mods - I'll be cordial...!!!

Four Guys in front row - Liver Inspection Area..
One is my buddy Eddie - Bank VP - still in Banker Brighty Whitey Dress shirt -no Tie..
Dancer chick bobbin & weavin 4 $$$$, - guys obliging with greenbacks.
Dark lights glowing off Eddie's brighty whitey shirt.
She gets to him, turns away and raises her bump up,
Eddie reaches into his brighty whitey shirt pocket,
pulls out credit card,
and SWIPES her  azzcrack like it was an ATM slot!!!

Laughter Roared among the Masses.
The Manager was LOL!!

The chick even chuckled..
Eddie tossed her a $5 for her troubles.

Eddie replied - AmEx - Don't Leave Home without It!!


----------



## mean4green (Feb 13, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Roster you met your match, I said heck Hops its only a scratch ................................and mean ole green collapsed ln the corner



Remember One Thing my Dear Roster...
b4
U take your Mitts off,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## mean4green (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2021)

Glad to see my bud brothers are up to their usual shenanigans this morning.

Just found out that after April, there will be no more e-juice to be had. All the restrictions on the components have caused most of the distributors to quit. USPS will no longer ship the stuff, and FedEx and UPS have fallen in lockstep. Any companies that remain in the business must keep meticulious records of names, addresses, and the types of products sold, and can be fined up to $10K for each and every violation. They snuck this little gem in on the Wuhan virus stimulus bill back in November. 
Looks like I'll be going back to good old legal, buy 'em anywhere cigarettes. Damn.


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 268941


Took the second covid shot .......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

Stock up now , I saw places selling Gal bottles


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy shatterday!!   0°f outside.   My plants are resting at a comfortable 76° under the lights.  Girls are gonna be hungry today.

As soon as the furnace shuts down I can feel the cold moving in around me....where is spring?


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.
> 0°f outside.
> As soon as the furnace shuts down I can feel the cold moving in around me....where is spring?




here she is!

(the Coffee Shoppe Girls on Sunday)


----------



## Patwi (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2021)

Coffee Shop girls? 
OK, you ain't Big. Them gals got way too many clothes on. We'll pay the ransom, just don't hurt him.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Feb 13, 2021)

Well boys and girls, I still be alive and kickin' and hope ya'll are too. Just stoned and watchin' it snow in this slightly above zero weather. I do enjoy those pictures of the young ladies. They go good with coffee and hash in the morning.


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 13, 2021)

Hey Yooper, you from above the bridge, Yeah, I'm a troll from down below.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 13, 2021)

I took advantage of being sequestered yesterday out of the inclemet weather by finishing my extraction of this years grow and preparing five moribund curing jars from 2017.  By the time I hand broke up the buds and repacked them for extraction, I had seven half gallons, four of which I froze for extraction today.

I conducted the quality control sampling of my most recent extraction this morning and off to extract some more.


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

Done working in the garden.  Waaaayyyyy to cold to go outside.....now what the farg am I supposed to do.....watching Lethal Weapon.....probably for the 100th time......

@ Big, even colder out your way....hope you are having fun in that NO horse town....I heard they put a stop sign in in the town 40 miles away......progress...you better move before the rush starts.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 13, 2021)

"I met her in a club down in old Soho, Where you drink champagne and it tastes just like coca cola, C-O-L-A, Cola."


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

leafminer said:


> "I met her in a club down in old Soho, Where you drink champagne and it tastes just like coca cola, C-O-L-A, Cola." View attachment 268964


If her name was Lola you better be careful.  You might just find something you weren't expecting.


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 13, 2021)

She walked up to me and asked me to dance, I ask her her name and in a soft brown voice she said "holey sh** look at the snow"

Sorry, I have a one plow mind!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> Done working in the garden.  Waaaayyyyy to cold to go outside.....now what the farg am I supposed to do.....watching Lethal Weapon.....probably for the 100th time......
> 
> @ Big, even colder out your way....hope you are having fun in that NO horse town....I heard they put a stop sign in in the town 40 miles away......progress...you better move before the rush starts.



check out Main Street buddy , there is a place to get gas , a little grocery store that I do not go in because the idiots say I have to mask up , a post office , a bank , a church and right across the street a liquor store ....

I almost got ran over the day I took the photo , the traffic was terrific!..


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> If her name was Lola you better be careful.  You might just find something you weren't expecting.



or maybe he was expecting Lola?

I especially like the colored girls going doo do doo do do


Candy came from out on the Island
In the back room she was everybody's darling
But she never lost her head
Even when she was giving head
She says, "Hey, babe,
Take a walk on the wild side."
Said, "Hey, babe,
Take a walk on the wild side."
And the colored girls go
"Doo do doo do doo do do doo..."


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

Roster ya big pain in the ass. Ya cant show peckers and ya cant make fun of ppls sexual preference.
You remind me of the kid that has this shit eaten smile on his face with his hands behind his back talking to another kid. Kid turns around to walk off and he gets hits in the head with an egg. Turns around and sees you laughing and running down the street like a mother fker.
Except with me i wouldn't have to catch you,,,i can wait to hand out Karma.☠


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

That was a multicolored ice pop silly
I better put on my glasses , Horse members count too?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

Tom And Jerry Butt Spank GIF - Tom And Jerry Butt Spank Spanking - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					gif.co


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

I keep trying to download this damn file.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I keep trying to download this damn file.


Want me to help you LOL


----------



## AladinSane (Feb 13, 2021)

bubbawhale said:


> Hey Yooper, you from above the bridge, Yeah, I'm a troll from down below.


Yeah, My castle is 100 miles from the toll booth at the bridge. Have lived here for 16 years. Retired from Flint.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

Will the real @AldinSane please stand up


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 13, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, it's time for a cookie and some smot poking.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 14, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 14, 2021)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!
Wheel of death!

and lunch


----------



## AladinSane (Feb 14, 2021)

Good morning OFC. Happy Valentines Day ya'll.


----------



## giggy (Feb 14, 2021)

morning folks. didn't wake up grumpy this morn, she's still asleep and i hope for a good while longer. i like my alone time.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Feb 14, 2021)

Morning everybody. Good to see you @AladinSane


----------



## pute (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks like everything is normal here....gonna check out the Misfits


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 14, 2021)

Morning old farts. Grab the closest person to ya and give 'em a big hug. If it's family, it'll bring good vibes. If it's a stranger, it'll shock the hell out of 'em. Good entertainment.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Walt must remember these
> View attachment 268936


Never heard of it.  No pictures anyway.  They gave me a manual that was easy to read:


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2021)

putembk said:


> Done working in the garden.  Waaaayyyyy to cold to go outside.....now what the farg am I supposed to do.....watching Lethal Weapon.....probably for the 100th time......
> 
> @ Big, even colder out your way....hope you are having fun in that NO horse town....I heard they put a stop sign in in the town 40 miles away......progress...you better move before the rush starts.



Ain't sayin' @Big don't live in a real town.  But the folks there all gather to watch the new traffic light.  They applaud the yellows.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Ain't sayin' @Big don't live in a real town.  But the folks there all gather to watch the new traffic light.  They applaud the yellows.


I heard they place bets as to what color pops up next ...............


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2021)

Now for @Big


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I heard they place bets as to what color pops up next ...............



They call it a "Poke and Plum" town -- by the time you poke your head out the window, you're plum outa town.

They have two one-way streets... and they both lead out of town.

The City Jail is called "The Amoeba" because it only has one cell.

Main Street is only one block long, and it ends in both directions.

When I mail stuff to @Big, his Zip Code is a fraction.






And they don't have a 7-11   They have 3.5-6.5  and it is only open on Ground Hog day, when everyone in town checks the brass bull to see if it still is OK.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2021)

Im suffering from optical delusions again , That seems like the only store they need in town

OK now to critique just what she is doing
Do you think she knows exactly what she is doing or is really just this stupid and leaves the house that way
Love it either way to bad you will need to file this old man LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 14, 2021)

Least they got milk.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2021)

I get Bad Dog and a Smack on the nose LOL


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 14, 2021)

Yo Aladin, I still live around the lakes south west of flint(retired from generous motors at the ripe old age of 48). Got property off RTE41(Trenary but farther into the national forest)Great papa bought the hunt camp in 1941 for a buck an acre so we have a few acre's. Some say they were born in the wrong century, I say I was born on the wrong peninsula! 5x5 and out


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 14, 2021)

By the way, for those keeping score, and I know who you are(that'll bring the paranoia out of the closet) I hired into G.M. at 18, got seniority, Yeah, dumb a** that I am, JOINED the band of brothers(pop's was a tank cammander in wwII) so, really I had no choice in the matter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## pute (Feb 14, 2021)

Afternoon OFC.   Watching the 500.   First 400 miles are pretty much boring....the last 100 is a demolition derby.  You gotta have a lot of balls to be near the front on the last 5 laps....accident looking for a place to happen.

My SIL found a deal on a ping pong table yesterday....now it is in my basement.  I like ping pong (kanip canop) more that 9-ball.  Unfortunately you need a partner of equal skill for it to be really fun.  I have always loved hand and eye coordination  games.  He says he is pretty good....ha ha....I'm gonna kick his arise.  He is busy working on his house today so the challenge will have to wait.   

Up to an astounding 8 above zero out right now.  Supposed to get down to minus 8 tonight.  

Race alert.....just had a crash up front and took out about half the field.  Gonna be a lot less traffic for the rest of the race.....probably take an hour to clean up the mess.   

I need to up-pot tomorrow and should mix up some soil today but to fargen cold in the garage....not that it's gonna be any warmer tomorrow.....so I should really do it now......where the fock is spring.....?






This looks like something Walt would try....


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 14, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC. I'm going to eat a cookie and smoke pot and hopefully watch the race. First the accident and then pouring rain. Hopefully it'll dry up and get started again soon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2021)

Has to be a stripper


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 14, 2021)

This will be my first year of not watching the 500. No more noosecar for me until they get their shit together. Let me know if Kyle dies in a blinding car crash. I'll buy the beer.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 15, 2021)

20 degrees @ midnight .. feels like 8 and falling fast
.. s'pose to hit 3F

all this on the *30th* parallel north ,
bring it on


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 15, 2021)

Good morning OFC, Moanday, Moanday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> This will be my first year of not watching the 500. No more noosecar for me until they get their shit together. Let me know if Kyle dies in a blinding car crash. I'll buy the beer.


Havent watched Nascar since the Bubba Wallace bullshit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2021)

go ahead and poke fun of my small town , tell all your neighbors too , helps keep the riff raff out

we always look both ways when crossing the tracks out here , unlike city folks


----------



## Patwi (Feb 15, 2021)

13 F°
Cloudy
Pressure 30.26 in
Wind NNW 12 MPH
Dew Point 8°
Feels Like -1°
Snow 4"


.. and this is 77 miles from the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> go ahead and poke fun of my small town , tell all your neighbors too , helps keep the riff raff out
> 
> we always look both ways when crossing the tracks out here , unlike city folks
> 
> ...


WOW.  Just... WOW.

Ernie Pyle wrote about the African campaign, and he described the area by writing: 

"Anyone could just stop and say, "This is an airport."


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 15, 2021)

patwi said:


> 13 F°
> Cloudy
> Pressure 30.26 in
> Wind NNW 12 MPH
> ...



I gots a feelin' that I'll make molars grind when I point out it is *81F* here.  Blue sky, no clouds.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 15, 2021)

Just an FYI:  This is official data --


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2021)

Morning, old farts and gentle hearts. Got snow to push and beer to drink.


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2021)

Morning OFC. -16here!!  Big, you ok?  Wind chill in your neck of the woods is -40.  That is fricken cold.  It was -37 at my cabin a few years ago with no wind.  Warmer in the mountains today.  Cold stuff is on the plains.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2021)

We have no power right now. Its the second time already since 3am. They are doing rolling power outages because the power grid is getting its ass kicked. We broke ever record Texas had since they started recording temps.


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2021)

Dam Hopper....what is that White stuff.  Gonna be lots of crashes today with the driver's in your state not seeing that stuff that often.  Be careful of the other guy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2021)

Im at home. Snow isn't the problem bro,,it's ice that a bunch of these morons dont know how to drive in.


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2021)

I remember when I lived in the mid west and we would get an ice storm.....power lines down and cars all over the place.  We do get Ice but not like that and we have a much better hwy dept which is ready for that stuff.  Be safe and have a good day off.  I'm working.....I don't get days off since retiring.  Pruning our my arise today.  Fricken clones....no more roots yet.....gonna switch back to hormex the next run....clonex is slow....

Up to 10 above f.....a walk is definitely in order during the heat of the day as long as the wind stays calm.....

Back to pruning....


----------



## AladinSane (Feb 15, 2021)

Good afternoon old farts, hope all are healthy and kickin' butt today. It was 12 below when it got light out, now about 10 above. It's a heat wave, never above 3 degrees yesterday. And we got a little snow.


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 15, 2021)

Forecast says 12"+ inches for tonight and -8 F. Sound like fun yet? Actually have a chicken furnace. My grandma would kick my a** if she were alive, that is.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2021)

Just plowed 5 and they're calling for 7 more. Snow is like a relationship; You don't know how deep it's gonna get or how long it's going to last.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 15, 2021)

It just reached 40F and is raining on top of ours snow/ice pack.  It is a given that the local streams and rivers will be near flood stage or beyond.

We've lost power several times since last night, and we've heard 14 transformers explode since about 2:00 AM this morning.  About 300K locally without power.

Bunches of big limbs down in the park.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 15, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's time to eat a cookie and smoke a lot of pot. We are having an ice storm later tonight, I hope we don't lose power. Black outs never bothered me much until a few years back when I lost power for almost three weeks. Killed all my babies and I had to start over. Now if it goes out I get worried after five minutes.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2021)

Before I take the dirt nap, I'm gonna get a Generac that'll power the whole neighborhood. Six houses, but they'll have to pop for the hookups. I ain't buying all the wire it'd take to get to the last one, a quarter mile away. Gonna put a steel roof on the ranch, too. Supposed to last for 50 years, so the Pullet would be 80 when she needed to worry about it. I'll be past worrying about shit.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 16, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 269030
> View attachment 269031
> View attachment 269032
> View attachment 269033


Gor blimey.

I looked at those pictures, and put a blanket over me.  And I am in a 78F room.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 16, 2021)

bubbawhale said:


> Forecast says 12"+ inches for tonight and -8 F. Sound like fun yet? Actually have a chicken furnace. My grandma would kick my a** if she were alive, that is.




your gramma was old school , I bet she used to ring the neck off chickens without batting an eye

like you , I put some heat in the hoop house and put 13 hens and a rooster in there , two heat lamps and a small space heater..the hoop house has a tarp on it and with a few bales of hay they stay pretty warm , although their water has a little ice on it...

I did bring one of the old roosters in the house cause he was half frozen when I found him , he wasn’t moving......

he is doing well this morning






and that’s the end of my story


----------



## BeeKeeper2 (Feb 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> We have no power right now. Its the second time already since 3am. They are doing rolling power outages because the power grid is getting its ass kicked. We broke ever record Texas had since they started recording temps.


I see you guys had ice coming down yesterday...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> your gramma was old school , I bet she used to ring the neck off chickens without batting an eye
> 
> like you , I put some heat in the hoop house and put 13 hens and a rooster in there , two heat lamps and a small space heater..the hoop house has a tarp on it and with a few bales of hay they stay pretty warm , although their water has a little ice on it...
> 
> ...


The chicken with bl/wht comb is showing where the eggs come from , very strange I do not see the oil gland (Popes Nose) LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Before I take the dirt nap, I'm gonna get a Generac that'll power the whole neighborhood.



Good idea and an excellent way to insure you seldom need it.  I purchased a 6.3 kW genset for our house back when they were predicting rolling blackouts and it was almost 15 years before I needed it and then I couldn't start it because I failed to keep the gas fresh.   It has been another 15 years or so and we've yet to have a blackout here last long enough that we've needed it.

Not sure if that is a tribute to PGE/PPL or the laws of fate that say "the gods laugh at man's plans but luck favors the better prepared."


----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2021)

Morning OFC.    Tea day for the girls.  No power problems here so far.  Got me thinking about what I would do if it went out for an extended amount of time.....might take Hippie's advise and look into a generac.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Before I take the dirt nap, I'm gonna get a Generac that'll power the whole neighborhood. Six houses, but they'll have to pop for the hookups. I ain't buying all the wire it'd take to get to the last one, a quarter mile away. Gonna put a steel roof on the ranch, too. Supposed to last for 50 years, so the Pullet would be 80 when she needed to worry about it. I'll be past worrying about shit.


Good Plan and when power does go out raise the rates on your power , we'll show the Big Boys we mean business too


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 16, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> your gramma was old school , I bet she used to ring the neck off chickens without batting an eye
> 
> like you , I put some heat in the hoop house and put 13 hens and a rooster in there , two heat lamps and a small space heater..the hoop house has a tarp on it and with a few bales of hay they stay pretty warm , although their water has a little ice on it...
> 
> ...


A good ending.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.    Tea day for the girls.  No power problems here so far.  Got me thinking about what I would do if it went out for an extended amount of time.....might take Hippie's advise and look into a generac.


I hooked up a 8500 surge 5500 run Genny (outside in a box) and then and 240 plug in on house wall outside also near genny.
Then a heavy duty male to male cord to hook the genny to the house outlet which is connected to a transfer switch in basement, 
The transfer switch allows me to turn off breakers from utility power and then you connect it to your generator with flips of another set of double throw breakers in transfer box. So basically I turn off power from supplier and flip it over to my gen/power . in case the system re energizes while running it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 16, 2021)

Just thought of it.  I am old enough to remember when emojis were called "hieroglyphics."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> A good ending.


I went out yrs ago to find a frozen solid rooster standing guard still in chicken yard, all hens were safe inside heated coop

He was awarded the silver star for valor, and bravery for his sacrifice..................


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 16, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all...


Why are you not out on boat fishing


----------



## giggy (Feb 16, 2021)

morning. at 07:00 it was 14º now at 09:40 it is 16º iced in and going nowhere. oh it has a blanket of snow and is still snowing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 16, 2021)

They claimed we might get another 10 inches. We got at least 14. Made it around 20 feet out of my garage before the Jeep got stuck. 4 wheel low wouldn't get it going. Wound up doing lots of shoveling and it still took a gentle nudge from the Old Hen and the Pullet. I set the blade up a few inches and plowed my way out. Blew through drifts plowing the road that were 24 inches +. First time I ever had to plow in low range. Got more coming.


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 16, 2021)

Damn Big, you know how to end a story with a Bang(pun intended). Got the 12" promised with a bonus 1 1\2 ta 2" extra with more promised for tomorrow. -8 for tonight, chilly chickens. What rare good luck, been out plowing for what seems like forever, froze like a turd. Spot on about my granny, tough old Washu squaw, bone bad. Her dad, my great gramps was there to clean up Custer's mess at Little Big Horn, scouted for tthe 7th cav. Lived long enough to see moving pictures on the side of the drug store. Said he didn't remember the injuns dying quite that easy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2021)

China perfects their weather weapon 2021


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 16, 2021)

bubbawhale said:


> Damn Big, you know how to end a story with a Bang(pun intended). Got the 12" promised with a bonus 1 1\2 ta 2" extra with more promised for tomorrow. -8 for tonight, chilly chickens. What rare good luck, been out plowing for what seems like forever, froze like a turd. Spot on about my granny, tough old Washu squaw, bone bad. Her dad, my great gramps was there to clean up Custer's mess at Little Big Horn, scouted for tthe 7th cav. Lived long enough to see moving pictures on the side of the drug store. Said he didn't remember the injuns dying quite that easy.


That is a fascinating anecdote!  It shows the incredible technological leap that occurred.

There is another one regarding a guy looking at the ruts made by his wagon wheels (and hundreds of others) going through a rocky ridge.  They carved deep ruts in the rock. He had seen a news program on television about that tight pass.  So his family drove him out to see it. 

Mind-blowing.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 16, 2021)

Have a great night OFCC, I'm off to eat a cookie and two toke my night away.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 17, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Weedsday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2021)

Good Morning
Is it true ****'s Sporting goods stopped selling Guns?


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 17, 2021)

frostbite is rough on a rooster


----------



## AladinSane (Feb 17, 2021)

Good morning from my frozen posterior. It be 18 below zero here. Coffee and "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> frostbite is rough on a rooster
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						How to treat frostbite in chickens
					

How to treat frostbite in chickens (the right way) What you should and shouldn't do to help your chicken heal from frostbite quickly.




					www.muranochickenfarm.com
				



.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 17, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.    Tea day for the girls.  No power problems here so far.  Got me thinking about what I would do if it went out for an extended amount of time.....might take Hippie's advise and look into a generac.



Consider what fuel you will have available that isn't old.  I just bought a new carburetor for mine to have a clean spare, and picked up a propane/natural gas conversion that allows me to run gasoline/propane/natural gas.

I also installed a port for it to plug in to my electrical system through a transfer switch, but didn't transfer the whole house, just the circuits that I felt were critical, such as lighting, fridge, freezer, microwave, and the fans and controls on our natural gas furnace and hot water tank.



RosterTheCog said:


> I hooked up a 8500 surge 5500 run Genny (outside in a box) and then and 240 plug in on house wall outside also near genny. Then a heavy duty male to male cord to hook the genny to the house outlet which is connected to a transfer switch in basement,
> The transfer switch allows me to turn off breakers from utility power and then you connect it to your generator with flips of another set of double throw breakers in transfer box. So basically I turn off power from supplier and flip it over to my gen/power . in case the system re energizes while running it.



The flip side of that is that with a transfer switch you also aren't back feeding the transmission line and frying a lineman who thinks its dead.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Consider what fuel you will have available that isn't old.  I just bought a new carburetor for mine to have a clean spare, and picked up a propane/natural gas conversion that allows me to run gasoline/propane/natural gas.
> 
> I also installed a port for it to plug in to my electrical system through a transfer switch, but didn't transfer the whole house, just the circuits that I felt were critical, such as lighting, fridge, freezer, microwave, and the fans and controls on our natural gas furnace and hot water tank.
> 
> ...


The flip side of that is that with a transfer switch you also aren't back feeding the transmission line and frying a lineman who thinks its dead.

Yes indeed I was in a rush and left the most important part of the Transfer switch and why you should have it installed working correctly
Mine is wired to protect anyone upstream 
Thanks Gray


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> frostbite is rough on a rooster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch!  Hard to be a pretty boy some times.....  Is what's left savable or will it need trimming?

Another question for you.  When he is posturing and displaying, does his eyebrows and the little feather below and behind his eye flare out like it does on some Corvids??


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 17, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> The flip side of that is that with a transfer switch you also aren't back feeding the transmission line and frying a lineman who thinks its dead.  Yes indeed I was in a rush and left the most important part of the Transfer switch and why you should have it installed working correctly  Mine is wired to protect anyone upstream Thanks Gray



My pleasure!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2021)

I have seen some by pass switches that that the power company line out of the loop and flip it over to Gen/power 
Like using main breaker to turn off power but also turns on gen/line access at the same time whereby eliminating the need for the transfer switch.
But that is hard on the breakers all at once switching over in one throw as opposed to slowly flipping on a breaker at a time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2021)

Gray   I have a problem saying things after being shot, mind is all fooked up still
I was trying to say 
I DO HAVE A TRANSFER Swicth installed the way it should be.

I was trying to say I have seen how others do it the improper way too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2021)

Mine is similar to this one





Not whole house either , would need 15000 watt genny for that   House is electric


----------



## pute (Feb 17, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Woke up and the light in my veg tent was out.   After playing with it I got it back on.  This has happened before. Replaced bulb, ballast and hood.....still happening....must have a ghost living in my basement.

@Big, hope your roster is gonna be ok.  I bet there are lots of critters having a rough  time right now.  I know you are doing everything you can to keep them as warm as you can.

Taking a much needed trip to the grow store today.  Probably should do it soon as snow is moving in.  Might even have to break out the snow blower this time.  Been a while since there was been a measurable snow here.

How much do those house generators cost  GW an Roster?  I am thinking real hard about getting one.

Speaking of critters I need to feed the one's outside.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Woke up and the light in my veg tent was out.   After playing with it I got it back on.  This has happened before. Replaced bulb, ballast and hood.....still happening....must have a ghost living in my basement.
> 
> @Big, hope your roster is gonna be ok.  I bet there are lots of critters having a rough  time right now.  I know you are doing everything you can to keep them as warm as you can.
> 
> ...


Putes depends on what you want to spend and how much you want the system to do for you,
I have a standard gas powered generac 5500watt (average run watts) with surge up to 8500 (starting wattage) mine costs over $500 15 yrs ago
and I did the wiring so I paid another 200 dollars for just the switch box (transfer case) it comes prewired all set to hook up. (pretty easy if you know how to do wiring in a fuse panel. (keep your bends 90Degs LOL)
 OK now Generac also has complete system (which are very nice ) my sister has one 24K and automatic run start feature (power goes out system starts automatically as soon as your home loses power. 24K runs approx 5 grand for just the unit, then you need a licensed sparky to install along with the needed transfer switch and other automatic components to do the operation. So figure *8 to 10 grand full install if you shop around. But you are never going outside to start a small one in the weather.
If you bought the parts 1st and had an electrician come hook it will likely be cheaper. doing it that way.


----------



## pute (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks Roster.  That is what I figured.  Sounds expensive....unless you need one like what is happening in TX right now.  Probably a better way to go than solar panels.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2021)

putembk said:


> Thanks Roster.  That is what I figured.  Sounds expensive....unless you need one like what is happening in TX right now.  Probably a better way to go than solar panels.


I bought it, connected it myself so price was not to bad
I have only tested it yearly for small runs (never needed)  Had a few bad storms and said lets get a generator to be the only house to have power . Like Monster's on Maple street (old Twilight Zone episode .
After  installing Never used it to run for power again LOL    Power Outage Insurance ...............................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2021)

I would look into one of these if I lived in a rural area where power loss was common








						Generac Guardian 7209 ® 24kW Aluminum Home Standby Generator w/ Wi-Fi
					

Buy Generac Guardian 7209 Direct. Free Shipping. Check the Generac Guardian® 24kW Aluminum Home Standby Generator w/ Wi-Fi ratings before checking out.




					www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com


----------



## pute (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok, I will check out their website.   Power loss is rare here.  But we do get power surges and an occasional cut line.   I know nothing about stuff like this.   How much power will it provide.  Whole house including my lights?   Noise?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2021)

Yep. They set it up to run everything if you get the right size.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 17, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's cookie and reefer time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ouch!  Hard to be a pretty boy some times.....  Is what's left savable or will it need trimming?
> 
> Another question for you.  When he is posturing and displaying, does his eyebrows and the little feather below and behind his eye flare out like it does on some Corvids??



the roosters have been through this a few winters ago and the black part just falls off...the oldest rooster has a very small comb now...I keep an eye on it for infection , otherwise they are pretty tough 

I’ve never paid that close attention to see if the little feather you speak of flares out...I’ll keep an eye out and next time he flirts with a hen I’ll see if I can spot it..

got a little melting today and warmer temps in forecast....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2021)

They aint nothing but dinosaurs with feathers.


----------



## pute (Feb 17, 2021)

Taste good though.  Nothen like Southern Fried Chicken, mashed taters and bicuits and gravy.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 18, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another Thirstday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

I guess this is why everything taste's like chicken if you have to eat it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 18, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Gray   I have a problem saying things after being shot, mind is all fooked up still
> I was trying to say I DO HAVE A TRANSFER Swicth installed the way it should be.  I was trying to say I have seen how others do it the improper way too.



Kool!  I can relate to moments of befuddlement.  



putembk said:


> How much do those house generators cost  GW an Roster?  I am thinking real hard about getting one.





putembk said:


> Thanks Roster.  That is what I figured.  Sounds expensive....unless you need one like what is happening in TX right now.  Probably a better way to go than solar panels.





putembk said:


> Ok, I will check out their website.   Power loss is rare here.  But we do get power surges and an occasional cut line.   I know nothing about stuff like this.   How much power will it provide.  Whole house including my lights?   Noise?



It of course depends on size and what its built for.  For instance, a 10kW auxillary generator for occasional home use sells around $1K and a 10k Industrial genset sells for around $10k.  200 amp transfer switches sell for around $700 to $1500.

I forgot what I paid for mine but it was less than $1000 over 30 years ago, and I scored a 200 automatic transfer switch under $500 in a fire sale, but never hooked up the automatic part.  

I did my own wiring, so install costs were minimal.  

Noise is an issue.  Mine is muffled, but when under load it is still over 75dB, so I have a scheme to replace the muffler with a long flex pipe with a large automobile muffler on it, but have never done so because I've yet to endure putting up with the noise.



bigsur51 said:


> the roosters have been through this a few winters ago and the black part just falls off...the oldest rooster has a very small comb now...I keep an eye on it for infection , otherwise they are pretty tough  I’ve never paid that close attention to see if the little feather you speak of flares out...I’ll keep an eye out and next time he flirts with a hen I’ll see if I can spot it..



The cost of beauty.......................



WeedHopper said:


> They aint nothing but dinosaurs with feathers.



It is interesting that they are now finding that some of the dinosaurs had feathers.  The little ones are all that survived.

Speaking of, I just finished The Mind of The Raven and Ravens in Winter, plus have a Kindle version of a study on crows reserved at the library.  I'm guessing that some of the dinosaurs were damn smart too!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 18, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 269079



While you hear that phrase a lot, to me frog legs taste like frog legs, alligator like alligator, rattlesnake like rattlesnake, et al, and there is variation in the taste of chickens.  Sort of like saying all red wines taste the same.  

The eons of evolution of our sense of smell and taste gives me cause to ponder why it left me with a natural affinity for things that smell and taste fishy?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> While you hear that phrase a lot, to me frog legs taste like frog legs, alligator like alligator, rattlesnake like rattlesnake, et al, and there is variation in the taste of chickens.  Sort of like saying all red wines taste the same.
> 
> The eons of evolution of our sense of smell and taste gives me cause to ponder why it left me with a natural affinity for things that smell and taste fishy?


Reminds me of the old saying
No soap in hell can wash away that fishy smell


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 18, 2021)

You're hangin' with the wrong honeys, Roster!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You're hangin' with the wrong honeys, Roster!


Ah but the other old saying comes to mind
Once you beat the smell you have it Licked LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 18, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Reminds me of the old sayingNo soap in **** can wash away that fishy smell



I've heard that said of being in a closed cabin with Tuna Boat Annie during her menstrual cycle, but one of my favorite past times is the shared pre-coital shower, where we both washed and inspected everything up close that we thought might end up with in our mouths or other bodily orifices.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You're hangin' with the wrong honeys, Roster!


----------



## pute (Feb 18, 2021)

Morning OFC!  Interesting diolouge.  We should have grown up to be brain surgerns.  We certainly have it all figured out.....  Roster could be the patient and the rest of us could all start cutting shit off.

Got about 6" of white stuff over night.  Snowblower will get a workout today.  We need the wet stuff so no complaints.


----------



## AladinSane (Feb 18, 2021)

Good morning old farts. Another cold arse day here, 11 below zero when the sun came up. It is what it is. Just makes it hard to get outside work done.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC!  Interesting diolouge.  We should have grown up to be brain surgerns.  We certainly have it all figured out.....  Roster could be the patient and the rest of us could all start cutting shit off.
> 
> Got about 6" of white stuff over night.  Snowblower will get a workout today.  We need the wet stuff so no complaints.


The Mysteries of the Universe never cease .......................................do they?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

AladinSane said:


> Good morning old farts. Another cold arse day here, 11 below zero when the sun came up. It is what it is. Just makes it hard to get outside work done.


I still have not yet put on my socks yet


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2021)

Still cant see your pictures brother.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 18, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, Amazon delivered a new guitar today so I'm going to smoke pot and get to know her.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 18, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> No soap in **** can wash away that fishy smell
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269080


Earned my Red Wings one night in '73 ,, ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> Earned my Red Wings one night in '73 ,, ...


Heck yeah Just put a towel down to protect anything LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

putembk said:


>


Click the settings button again in the toolbar right side  (Gear wheel)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

putembk said:


>


I was not going say anything and just watch Put


----------



## pute (Feb 18, 2021)

can you see this one?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

putembk said:


> View attachment 269102
> 
> can you see this one?


Not yet


----------



## pute (Feb 18, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Click the settings button again in the toolbar right side  (Gear wheel)


I copied and pasted from another site.  Sometimes the filters allow and sometimes the block.  I have to download to my desktop to get around them....pain in the a s s.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

putembk said:


> View attachment 269102
> 
> can you see this one?


I see it just messing with ya now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

I saw they are handing out bottled water to the Texas people  now


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2021)

Yep some cities have water bowling alerts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep some cities have water bowling alerts.


How does one water bowling


----------



## pute (Feb 18, 2021)

Global warming...we only have a few years left according to some.   Positive thoughts to all in Texas and others affected by this mess.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 19, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Fryday.


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 19, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Positive thoughts and prayers for all those in harms way...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 19, 2021)

patwi said:


> Earned my Red Wings one night in '73 ,, ...



The coveted "Red Beard" award????



RosterTheCog said:


> How does one water bowling



Bowling ball mold, water, and let Ma Nature do the rest in Texas.


----------



## giggy (Feb 19, 2021)

one thing about the folks in texas. it is almost 100º colder then what they are used to. oh and morning.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 19, 2021)

Ain't much change up here in Yankee land. I've seen it warmer, and I've seen it colder.


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2021)

Snow, snow and more snow....spring time in the Rockies.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hope Cannagrammy is holding up. She's off the grid, so maybe other than having to stock the fireplace a little more often, she'll be all right. I hear NM is getting the same crap as Texass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Hope Cannagrammy is holding up. She's off the grid, so maybe other than having to stock the fireplace a little more often, she'll be all right. I hear NM is getting the same crap as Texass.


I heard from her a short while back and she said she had suffered from a severe medical condition and asked me if I knew her because she saw we had exchange a PM . Very weird I hope she is OK. I wrote back but never heard any more.
I wondered if it could have been her husband using her phone.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 19, 2021)

Well, folks, we have another first.

Yesterday was... different.  I got up at my usual 5:00AM, and while the coffee was doing its thing, I went out to get the paper.  But I also turned on the Volcano.

Took the full bag inside with the paper and coffee, and proceeded to decipher the four cryptograms that show up every day.  I notice my pint of black coffee was empty, so I refilled it... and refilled the Volcano bag.

I'll cut to the chase:  Something I never did before -- ever -- I took hits all fargin day long until the day was over.  Went to bed at 9:00PM after my last bagful.

Anybody else do this?


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2021)

I knew it.....just posted on OFC that it sounded like you been into the volcano again....I was right.  Yup, I did toke all day long.....when I was 20.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2021)

@Unca Walt  after hitting Volcano all day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2021)

End o day


----------



## leafminer (Feb 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Before I take the dirt nap, I'm gonna get a Generac that'll power the whole neighborhood. Six houses, but they'll have to pop for the hookups. I ain't buying all the wire it'd take to get to the last one, a quarter mile away. Gonna put a steel roof on the ranch, too. Supposed to last for 50 years, so the Pullet would be 80 when she needed to worry about it. I'll be past worrying about shit.


Yeah I am thinking of buying an 8KW with an electric start and a transfer switch.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 19, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, I'm going to eat a cookie and smoke pot and day dream of Spring.


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2021)

Afternoon, enjoy the cookie Rudy.

@ leafminer...I am thinking the same thing.  I see a bad moon rising.  Funny how long it is taking to help out the state of Texas with emergency supplies.  We better start thinking how to survive on our own.  I guess the powers to be are to busy sending $$$ over seas to help out own citizens.  Do what it takes to protect yourselves ......

I just realized it is past beer thirty...time to pop a top and smoke a bowl.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2021)

putembk said:


> Afternoon, enjoy the cookie Rudy.
> 
> @ leafminer...I am thinking the same thing.  I see a bad moon rising.  Funny how long it is taking to help out the state of Texas with emergency supplies.  We better start thinking how to survive on our own.  I guess the powers to be are to busy sending $$$ over seas to help out own citizens.  Do what it takes to protect yourselves ......
> 
> I just realized it is past beer thirty...time to pop a top and smoke a bowl.


You all should have a month worth of food at least stored away, canned and boxed food that wont spoil and 200 gals of water at least if you do not have a well
I can use my pool water if needed I have a filtration system to use it to drink in emergency


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 20, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Satyrday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2021)

Wake up ya old bastards,,time for coffee. 
This white hell has almost melted. This is why i dont wanna live up north. Fk a bunch of Snow and Ice. Im glad we are not use to this shit. You northerners can have this nasty white crap back and keep it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 20, 2021)

giggy said:


> one thing about the folks in texas. it is almost 100º colder then what they are used to. oh and morning.



When I lived in Texas we had more drinking water and power.  I can't believe what the new generation has done to the place!



Unca Walt said:


> Something I never did before -- ever -- I took hits all fargin day long until the day was over.  Went to bed at 9:00PM after my last bagful.Anybody else do this?



What kind of people do you think we are brother Walt?

I finished off my last extraction and sampled the tincture for potency and effects, by starting with a 100 ml dose, which proved adequate for me, without knocking my d**k in the dirt.  It was a nice way to finish off the day reading, after extracting and shopping for a new garbage can. 

Some darling little [email protected]#$%^&*() stole the lid off our existing garbage can during the snow event and used it for a sled next door in the park.  I know this because that is where I found the broken pieces.  Only $20 for a new one, but now I have two cans and one lid, so I need to cut the old one up for disposal.


----------



## pute (Feb 20, 2021)

Morning OFC!  Watching the news....poor people in Texas.  No food or water.   How does this happen.....hard to see what is going on in this country. 

Time to take cuts again.  Last one of the last batch started showing roots yesterday.  This time of year friends come out of the woods wanting starts for their outdoor grow this summer.  Gotta keep the troops happy.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 20, 2021)

That can't be, Pute. Texas is so independent. They're the only state that's allowed to fly their flag at the same height as the US flag (wrong, but they think so).
All Bull spit aside, my heart goes out to anybody that's had to deal with this crap, no matter where they live.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 20, 2021)

Texas has an economy larger than Russia, .. Texas received a salvo from those that have means of geoengineered weather for having a thought process abit different, I mean 99 trillion guns are in texas and with the largest fuel refining plants in the western hemisphere some texans boast with their vocal cords how big their Huevos are or look like in their magic mirrors ... but a 90% of the population are great and simple people that desire only to live free to as much as they are allowed to.

Geoengineered Weather is real and this polar vortex that went against the normaities of earth's weather patterns happened against the middle part of America all the way down to the gulf .. .leading a low weather system to spots you desire is easy, esp when the public is blind.
.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2021)

Thank You and well said. I love my State and always will. We have more guns then God and know how to use them. We are a proud ppl. Shit happens but we will over come.


----------



## pute (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2021)

Now thats funny.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 20, 2021)

gonna be bad if that happens country wide


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 20, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's time for a cookie and some reefer smoking.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 20, 2021)

I was thinking some buttered popcorn and a bowl of hash and a few hours worth of Shudder myself.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2021)

@putembk 




Watch out for falling aircraft parts
Broomsfield Co.​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2021)

Speaking of F.O.D>


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hopper, ya get yer power back on yet?


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 21, 2021)

Good morning OFC. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday! Thrills and spills, weed and speed! Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2021)

Yeah Hippie,,got it back on Thursday late.
Thanks for asking bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah Hippie,,got it back on Thursday late.
> Thanks for asking bro.


Hops did your power company raise their rates I see some are being charged $9 per Kwatt  one guy has a $15000.00 bill


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Something to keep you warm YOGA works wonders


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2021)

No,,how the fk they charging for electricity that wasnt on? I call that story bullshit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> No,,how the fk they charging for electricity that wasnt on? I call that story bullshit.


It was just on a Fox story this morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> No,,how the fk they charging for electricity that wasnt on? I call that story bullshit.



Here is a link:

Texas customers outraged by energy bills as high as $17k following winter storm (bizpacreview.com)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Here is a link:
> 
> Texas customers outraged by energy bills as high as $17k following winter storm (bizpacreview.com)


Yes GRIDDY Members apparently   Thanks Doc GW


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2021)

Never heard of Griddy Energy Company. 
My bill hasn't changed so i wouldn't know but i can tell you it wont fly.  Our Governor will hang their ass out to dry for price gouging.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2021)

Did some reading. Seems those ppl are on Variable Rate Plans which automatically takes money out of you bank account. 
I hope the Governor hangs their ass for such ridiculous bullshit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2021)

I know some folks from Texas. I know the attitude. Heads are going to roll for this screwup, as well they should. People actually died over somebody's mistake.
I think it was an unfortunate wake up call for Texans. Most won't get caught with their pants down again.


----------



## pute (Feb 21, 2021)

Morning, wondering how long the American people are gonna put up with this.  One thing after another.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2021)

I fear it's going to get much worse before it gets better. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## giggy (Feb 21, 2021)

morning everybody. playing h-ell with my good knee this morn.


----------



## pute (Feb 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I fear it's going to get much worse before it gets better. Hope I'm wrong.


I agree Hippie.  Watching the daily shit storm and getting worse by the minute....the news is a horror movie that doesn't end.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2021)

They( fill in the blanks) are giving our Country away. We are so screwed.


----------



## pute (Feb 21, 2021)

So, are the true Americans gonna do anything, if so what... unfortunately many are old and just getting out of bed is an exercise in frustration.  I guess I will just sit here and watch the country burn down....we are being punished for loving our country.


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 21, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Even here we are not allowed to talk about Fight Club
Dont get
-My Azz Going Again  
Read between the lines


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 21, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Something to keep you warm YOGA works wonders
> View attachment 269147



IKEA assembly -- some parts are on backwards.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> IKEA assembly -- some parts are on backwards.


I think the owner was 15 and in a hurry to ride his new toy LOL


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 21, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, I'm off to eat a cookie and smoke a lot of weed.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 21, 2021)

nitey nite ..

This group on this site reminds me of ...

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes they call themselves The Little Weedhoppers on choppers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2021)

Good you took that the way I meant it . 
Hope you are staying warm Brother


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2021)

I am very proud of my Governor. He just stopped the Electrical Companies from price gouging AND told them the cant shut anybody's power off.
This is for the Assholes trying to take advantage of ppl in a bad situation.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I am very proud of my Governor. He just stopped the Electrical Companies from price gouging AND told them the cant shut anybody's power off.
> This is for the Assholes trying to take advantage of ppl in a bad situation.


At 1st I thought oh wow Hoppers Proud of me for behaving myself\
Then I saw he wasn't 
Good Night ya Hosers


----------



## Patwi (Feb 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Assholes trying to take advantage of ppl in a bad situation.



This was Greed amplified systematically due to a drip, drip, drip of energy services deregulation statewide beginning with baby bush and then rick good hair perry which leaves an industry running rampant in its' own demagoguery .. . their god is Avarice


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 22, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## giggy (Feb 22, 2021)

morning ofc, yuk it's a monday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 22, 2021)

putembk said:


> So, are the true Americans gonna do anything, if so what... unfortunately many are old and just getting out of bed is an exercise in frustration.  I guess I will just sit here and watch the country burn down....we are being punished for loving our country.



Or for living long enough to witness this much change while knowing better from experience.



WeedHopper said:


> I am very proud of my Governor. He just stopped the Electrical Companies from price gouging AND told them the cant shut anybody's power off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hola pincheys 

grind grind grind is my agenda today

grinding here and grinding there


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi, my name is Hippie, and I've been sober for 4 days. I'm 6 hours away from falling off the wagon.
I love Mondays.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Hi, my name is Hippie, and I've been sober for 4 days. I'm 6 hours away from falling off the wagon.
> I love Mondays.


Let the countdown begin LOL


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Hi, my name is Hippie, and I've been sober for 4 days. I'm 6 hours away from falling off the wagon.
> I love Mondays.


I will go next......Hello, my name is Pute and I'm an alcoholic and I have no intention of stopping.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2021)

putembk said:


> I will go next......Hello, my name is Pute and I'm an alcoholic and I have no intention of stopping.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2021)

Use to be my motto, when I drank too much and got really CRAZY


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2021)

In my younger days, I drank at a little dive bar that had a sign on the bar back.
YOUR FIVE YEAR COIN GOOD FOR FIRST DRINK. WELCOME BACK!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Feb 22, 2021)

You be good. I almost dpit my drink out.



RosterTheCog said:


> At 1st I thought oh wow Hoppers Proud of me for behaving myself\
> Then I saw he wasn't
> Good Night ya Hosers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2021)

OK it can only last a while then boom mind blitz kicks in a gain
Dam I hate all the electrical signals the dam brains has


OK what are they question of the day


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2021)

Afternoon all.  Got my work in the garden done and then took my daily walk with Mrs Pute.   For the first time this year the lake was totally frozen over.  Wierd patterns in the ice though.   Ice is way to thin at this end for anything larger than a goose to walk on.   Barely 2" thick.  So, how did the patterns get there....if you look close there is a perfect bulls on one of the pictures......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2021)

__





						Snow on a Freshly Frozen Pond
					

Back when I was doing post-doctoral work in Boulder, Colorado, Charlie Knight, the head of my lab, introduced me to strange ice phenomena. The most memorable one happened after the weather had been sub-zero for a few days and then we got some snow. When…



					www.storyofsnow.com


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 22, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, I'm off to eat a cookie and smoke pot. It's  snowing again in Rudieland. I can't wait for Spring, I'm going to fish again for the first time in about twenty years. Fishing and smoking dope go together well, actually I guess smoking dope goes well with most things. It goes well with fishing too!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Feb 22, 2021)

Anyone a punk rock fan from years ago ? After 28 years , seems they`re calling it quits :


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2021)

ya miss it amigo


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2021)

He is all yours Hopper.....I give up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2021)

putembk said:


> He is all yours Hopper.....I give up.


Good Night Putes and company
If I am gone tomorrow it was loads of Fun and Thks I had a great time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2021)

You nasty bastard,,put your clothes back on.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 23, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 23, 2021)

Good morning OFC. It be coffee time for us old farts. And "wake 'n bake" time, so start Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> You nasty bastard,,put your clothes back on.


Hey how did you know what most women tell me to do after seeing me naked, LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Weedhopper better check his shoes LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 23, 2021)

Morning boys. Roster, thanks for keeping the mods on their toes. They'd get fat and lazy without ya.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning boys. Roster, thanks for keeping the mods on their toes. They'd get fat and lazy without ya.


They do so love chasing me around the Pillow Case  That's for sure.........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

But then again we have THE BEST Moderators around here do we not?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.





yooper420 said:


> Good morning OFC. It be coffee time for us old farts. And "wake 'n bake" time, so start Puffin' 'n Passin'.



Puff, puff, pass..........................

Yeeeeeeeeee, hawwwwww, turn er loose boys!


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 23, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> But then again we have THE BEST Moderators around here do we not?


Suckin' up ain't gonna help ya none.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Suckin' up ain't gonna help ya none.


Ha someone changed that LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

*This Turkey's day are numbered



*​


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 23, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm going to eat a cookie, smoke a little pot and play a lot of guitar. Wait maybe it's smoke a lot of pot and play a little guitar, I get so cornfused!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

OK   Darn  I thought we broke the place .   Did you guys have problems signing on?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 23, 2021)

Not today, but I did a few days ago.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Not today, but I did a few days ago.


oK might be operator error   My laptop is going all crazy
Need to clean the keypad LOL  Right Hippie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2021)

I thought Hops Pickled me and put me in the corner\
RostertheGrog


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Feb 23, 2021)

I have an old BMW K bike an 85 K100RT I have owned it for 27 years and it is in new condition.
Last year before I parked it for the winter the starter stopped engaging. It would spin but not turn the engine.
The sprag clutch had failed and needed to be replaced.

I ordered the parts and when they showed up I took the bike apart to replace the sprag clutch. Its a big job,
it took me 14 hours and I am a mechanic. I had the bike almost all apart when it slid off the blocks under the engine and tipped over damaging the fairing. I was pretty demoralized. I went in the house and drank 8 strong beers and ate 2 cannabis cookies.
A couple days later I went out to the man cave and finished replacing the failed part and put the bike back together.

Yesterday I took the damaged fairing off and today I took it to a body shop and was quoted $1577.00 to repair and repaint it OUCH!
I told them to go ahead and do it.


----------



## pute (Feb 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Suckin' up ain't gonna help ya none.


Not to mention names and you aren't supposed to Roster.....I hate that fargin bi..ch.


----------



## pute (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice ride biker man......I go crazy on two wheels.  I would end up like Tiger...only worse....


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2021)

That is a beautiful bike , those beemers are smooth rides


----------



## boo (Feb 24, 2021)

speaking of tiger, have you seen what he did to the genesis suv loaner he was driving...tore both his legs up...


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 24, 2021)

Good morning OFC, good morning brother Boo, nice to read you. It's Weedsday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 24, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I have an old BMW K bike an 85 K100RT I have owned it for 27 years and it is in new condition.
> Last year before I parked it for the winter the starter stopped engaging. It would spin but not turn the engine.
> The sprag clutch had failed and needed to be replaced.
> 
> ...


Yo, Wanna!!

A bike without a ding is a prissy puss-y.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 24, 2021)

boo said:


> speaking of tiger, have you seen what he did to the genesis suv loaner he was driving...tore both his legs up...



good to see ya Boo.......Tiger is lucky to be alive and depending on the extent of his injuries , his career in golf may be over.

speed , drugs , alcohol?  I have not heard what really happened and I doubt we will ever know unless a video pops up showing what exactly happened..


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 24, 2021)

I never noticed this before... HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 24, 2021)

YAY!!

Boo be back.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 24, 2021)

Put some Bondo on it, and yer good to go.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 24, 2021)

I never noticed this before... HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!


View attachment 269203


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 24, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I have an old BMW K bike an 85 K100RT I have owned it for 27 years and it is in new condition.
> Last year before I parked it for the winter the starter stopped engaging. It would spin but not turn the engine.
> The sprag clutch had failed and needed to be replaced.
> 
> ...


Wal s**t, that sucks!  Sorry for your pain brother!  Nice scooter!  

A BMW was the first bike I rode where the mirrors weren't twitching with the engine beat.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 24, 2021)

Good morning my old fart bros. How ya'll be today ? All vertical, I hope. Morning means coffee and a session of "wake 'n bake". Ready ? It be Puffin' 'n Passin' time. Here ya go.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 24, 2021)

Went outside in the warm early sun, and there was Fancy Pants sitting on my split rail fence.






Took the pic, and he hopped off and came over to me.  Followed me all the way around the Chateau to the back where I have a plate of oilseeds for him.

But before he ate even one, He decided to puff up and dance for me.


----------



## pute (Feb 24, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Another round of snow is moving in later today.  Could get up to 8".

@walt.  Can you explain what you meant with the $$ graphic..I know it isn't good but can you put it in your own words.

Any more on Tiger....the word so far is he was late to a televised golf lesson and lost control speeding go get there.

My back is starting to feel better.  About time.  Maybe I can get my chores done today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 24, 2021)

46 here with wind. White stuff is heading out. Looks like we're about to enter the mud season.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 24, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's time for a cookie and some pot smoking.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 24, 2021)

@walt. Can you explain what you meant with the $$ graphic..I know it isn't good but can you put it in your own words.

The COLORS of the "real" currency are exactly the same as MONOPOLY money!! Just how in the heck this could be coincidence is beyond comprehension.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 24, 2021)

putembk said:


> @walt. Can you explain what you meant with the $$ graphic..I know it isn't good but can you put it in your own words.


The colors are the same for MONOPOLY money denominations.


----------



## pute (Feb 24, 2021)

I need glasses ....


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 25, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Thirstday.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 25, 2021)

Good morning old farts. Just got up and am enjoying my 100% Colombian fresh ground coffee. Soon to be followed by a session of "wake 'n bake". OK, OK, it be time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2021)

Morning Gang. Im at my office checking messages and emails. Gonna be a chilled day. Had to got to Oklahoma City Oklahoma and Muskogee Oklahoma Yesterday. That drive wore my ass out. Hope you mean old bastards have a good day.
And Roster you better be good or Santa will bring you a bag of Shut The Hell Up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2021)

Dont worry No need to tell me twice   I got ya.


----------



## pute (Feb 25, 2021)

Morning .... Got dumped on last night.  Looks like a bit north of a foot.  I have a busy day in the grow but first I gotta go and dig out.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 25, 2021)

Roster, remind him that Mearl says they don't smoke merry-wanna in Muscogee.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 25, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> @walt. Can you explain what you meant with the $$ graphic..I know it isn't good but can you put it in your own words.The COLORS of the "real" currency are exactly the same as MONOPOLY money!! Just how in the heck this could be coincidence is beyond comprehension.



Chicken or egg??


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 25, 2021)

Back to balmy 40F mornings with rain here.  All but pockets/drifts/piles of the snow left.  Easy to dress for and no sidewalks to shovel.

Mah pup tells me it is time for our exciting safari around the hood this morning, so I'm off.  But then you knew that.


----------



## pute (Feb 25, 2021)

Whew.....that was fun.  Snowblower got a workout.  Only did my driveway.  A quick cup and will do the walks and my 80 year old neighbor's.  Best snow of the year.   

Gonna snowshoe the lake later.  Should be beautiful.


----------



## pute (Feb 25, 2021)

Kids are all out having a ball in the snow....I thought it was a school day.....guess we don't have those anymore.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 25, 2021)

boo said:


> speaking of tiger, have you seen what he did to the genesis suv loaner he was driving...tore both his legs up...




When I worked at the golf course there were many individuals with artificial legs T'ing off .. If he loves the game he'll find a way to return


----------



## pute (Feb 25, 2021)

Tiger will play golf again I just don't think he will be able to compete at the same level.  Probably won't be able to walk 18 3 days in a row now.  Remember, no carts allowed unless the have/will change the rules.

I just got back from a walk at the lake.  Daumn cold.....slight breeze makes all the difference in the world.  Was pretty though.  All the fresh powder covering everything.  Hot Jacuzzi and Chicken Parm at my favorite out of the way Italian Restaurant.


----------



## Steve1 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hello OFC, Been out of touch for a while. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 25, 2021)

Have a great evening OFC, time to eat a cookie, smoke some pot and bang on a guitar.


----------



## pute (Feb 25, 2021)

Welcome back Steve...hope you have been doing well.

@Rudy, I can't play an instrument but I will join you in a smoke.

Jacuzzi did wonders for my back...l will enjoy my few moments of being pain free.  Hopefully a nice bowl will help as well.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 25, 2021)

Shhhhhhsh. Nobody knows I'm puckered up. Blame it on Miller Lite and Yoop's bubble hash.

Pute, don't be so hard on yerself. Hopper says you play the flute better than anybody at Huntsville.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2021)

His hands are awfully sticky from trimming buds.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 26, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Fryday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Chicken or egg??


COLORED paper money depicting denomination is a Monopoly original.  USD colored money came 85 years later


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2021)

Oh, lordy, lordy, lordy.  In a men's room in a big bar...

Some guy got in the face of a smaller man.  Then another guy pushed the smaller guy... and the MMA fighter proceeded to feed the guy about 25 fist sandwiches before he _really_ got on the offender.

Betcha cain't watch without kegeling...

Yikes.  This is worth full screen.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2021)

Fking love it. Now thats Karma.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 26, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, lordy, lordy, lordy.  In a men's room in a big bar...
> 
> Some guy got in the face of a smaller man.  Then another guy pushed the smaller guy... and the MMA fighter proceeded to feed the guy about 25 fist sandwiches before he _really_ got on the offender.
> 
> ...





good one Unca
bullies got what they deserved


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 26, 2021)

To his instant chagrin, he unfortunate soul on the right attempted to mug the champion on the right .


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2021)

Morning.  Blind justice.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> To his instant chagrin, he unfortunate soul on the right attempted to mug the champion on the right .
> View attachment 269229


The guy on the right musta really hated hisself. 

Who's the girl on the LEFT?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 26, 2021)

Got myself mildly tuned up last night. Mostly regulars at the watering hole, but a few strangers (to me). I noticed a couple of blondes sitting down at the far end of the bar. Didn't stare 'cause I've got my sweetie with me, just looked to see if they were someone I knew.
I was talking to a guy I'd known since childhood when I looked at the mirror on the bar back. There, playing pool, was one of the most beautiful women I'd seen in more than a decade. Dressed to kill (sexy, not slutty), absolutely beautiful face, and everything else was, too. All the old boys noticed her and dreamed while the younger bucks vied for her favor. This gal could have passed for 18, but I know they carded her before serving her. She had that timeless beauty that could have made her 21 all the way to mid 30s. I didn't bother to make eye contact with her; just admired her for what she was, a truly beautiful female. 
If that makes me a sexist, so be it!


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 26, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The guy on the right musta really hated hisself.
> 
> Who's the girl on the LEFT?


----------



## Patwi (Feb 26, 2021)

Hip, could her name been Lola ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 26, 2021)

Not a chance in the world. XX chromosomes all the way. If I'd been alone, I'd have snapped a pic for ya's. Truly breathtaking.


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2021)

@Hippie, I don't go to bars and that is exactly why.  As a young man I lived in bars.  Was everything from a bartender to a DJ.  I used to be able to work a bar like Rudy does his Guitar.  Good place to get a divorce.  Once a male w h o r e always a .....I will go but Mrs Pute is always with me and her eyes are watching mine.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm not sure how well I actually work a guitar Pute, but I do amuse myself. I wish I had started playing in my teens instead of my mid forties but now it's been over 20 years so I'm picking up a few things. The worse thing about being self taught is having a moron for a teacher. 

Enjoy the night OFC, my back is barking a bit tonight so probably no guitar but I will eat a cookie, smoke some pot and watch a little Wicked Tuna.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 27, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Satyrday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2021)

Time to vote ya old bastards. Yehaaaaaaa
Click and scroll UP to the poll once you make your choice,,the polls at the top of the page.



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/februarys-bud-of-the-month-contest-has-begun.79076/post-1112882


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Time to vote ya old bastards. Yehaaaaaaa
> Click and scroll UP to the poll once you make your choice,,the polls at the top of the page.
> 
> 
> ...


I decided to shame the lot of you for your inhebetate dabblings and show you what time, trial, and trilatitious transmundane theopneust -- resulting in what could only inspire tripudancy on my part.

So I have entered the contest.  Please step back a bit...

Quake in unholy terror:


----------



## pute (Feb 27, 2021)

Vote for Walt...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 27, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning.  Blind justice.



Quick too!  I like to think of it as instant karma.



Unca Walt said:


> The guy on the right musta really hated hisself. Who's the girl on the LEFT?



Sadly I didn't label the picture with her name, but as I recall she was a female champion from a South American country like Venezuela or Brazil.



Hippie420 said:


> There, playing pool, was one of the most beautiful women I'd seen in more than a decade. She had that timeless beauty that could have made her 21 all the way to mid 30s. I didn't bother to make eye contact with her; just admired her for what she was, a truly beautiful female.  If that makes me a sexist, so be it!





putembk said:


> @Hippie, I don't go to bars and that is exactly why.  As a young man I lived in bars.  Was everything from a bartender to a DJ.  I used to be able to work a bar like Rudy does his Guitar.  Good place to get a divorce.  Once a male w h o r e always a .....I will go but Mrs Pute is always with me and her eyes are watching mine.



Hee, hee, hee, I have that worked out with Grayfox.  After all these many years of evolution, we have to assume that appreciation and lust are part of our intended design and will appreciate pretty bodies until our dying breath, whether we lust after them or not.  

Although we don't go to bars, if I spot an especially pretty person anywhere, I draw them to her attention so she can enjoy them too as artform and she does likewise, we just don't gawk.     

I get away with it because I also draw her attention to any hunks that walk by, or other noteworthy scenes, and never leave her with an insecure feeling by continuing to dwell on or gawk at other women, while ignoring her many charms.  

"Nice a**s on the blonde."   "Check out the hunk headed this way on your left."  "Wow, a 67 440 Charger just pulled up at the light!  Wasn't yours's that color?"


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 27, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Quick too!  I like to think of it as instant karma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found it!


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 27, 2021)

Good morning OFC. Looks like all are alive and well today, at least as alive as they can be. "wake 'n bake" time, so get to Puffin 'n Passin'.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 27, 2021)

Good morning brother Yoop and the rest of you knuckle heads. Have the best day ya can, ok?


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 27, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, time for a cookie and some pot smoking and a little guitar picking.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 28, 2021)

Good morning people, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 28, 2021)

Good Sunday, Funday morning my brothers. Well, we got another month gone. "Wake 'n bake" time in the OFC. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 28, 2021)

Behold Sunday, an ancient day of worship to solar deities Sol Rex Helios, Titan, Mitra, and sun goddess Tapati, as well as other more recent gods.

A salute and double dabs to those that used cannabis and mushrooms in their rites and ceremonies to expand their horizons and insights, as well as those using them simply because they like the experience and can!

Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort............awhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 28, 2021)

Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!

Thrills! Spills! Wal of Death!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2021)

Guys if you haven't voted please vote. We have a very close contest. Only 8 ppl have voted.


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/februarys-bud-of-the-month-contest-has-begun.79076/post-1115318


----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Trying to figure out what to do with my day.  I will honor your request GW and join in.  But first gonna check in on things in the grow.  I also need to get some humidity in the house....24%...static electricity is bad in here.


----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2021)

@ GW, they are talking about your city on the news right now.  What a shame.  The American  people are gonna have to spend their hard earned tax dollar to rebuild the Summer of Love that was allowed there.  Seattle and many cities are now faced with a mess after all the destruction ...... Pay up suckers....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2021)

Makes me sick.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 28, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Trying to figure out what to do with my day.  I will honor your request GW and join in.  But first gonna check in on things in the grow.  I also need to get some humidity in the house....24%...static electricity is bad in here.


I keep a 130 gallon aquarium in the living room. It seems to keep the humidity level high enough I don't shoot sparks when I grab a door handle.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I keep a 130 gallon aquarium in the living room. It seems to keep the humidity level high enough I don't shoot sparks when I grab a door handle.



You just triggered a memory from the Olden Days.  I was on a mountain with my father (I was ten) and all of a sudden all my hair stood up!  And stayed up.

My dad's, too.  Felt absolutely weird.  We got down offa that mountain mucho speedio.


----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2021)

I have been zapped by lightning twice.   First time was on a river.  I was standing in the middle fishing and huge black cloud off in the distance.  I kept hearing a bzzzzz.....  Didn't pay any attention until the cloud darkened the sky.....holly crap.  There was a spark jumping from my rod into my thumb.  I never felt a thing and the rod went one way and I went the other.   

Next time was on the golf course and huge lightning all around.  Just finishing the last hole and bang......I got zapped. Not bad but enough to scare the living shit out of me.  

When ever there is lighting in the area anymore I HIDE!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Rudedude (Feb 28, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC. I'm going to eat a cookie, smoke some pot and play me a little blues.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2021)

I just bet the producers and writers of Westside Story never envisioned the song Everything free in America would become this. Just an observation .

Kind of a catchy tune


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 28, 2021)

I had lightening hit close enough to knock my silly ass out. I remember waking up with the sensation of water going up my nose and thinking "This ain't right."


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2021)

That wasnt lightning,, that was the toilet you had your head in,and you were drunk. I remember like it was yesterday.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 28, 2021)

Nope. Done that a few times. This happened 53 years ago, and I DO remember it like it was yesterday. Slapped my ass silly, and not in a good way.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 28, 2021)

putembk said:


> I have been zapped by lightning twice.




unreal, I got popped twice .. Big Bend Nat Park mountains in '74 while lookin for buttons, and then in my extra bedroom at home where a 70ft Ham radio antenna was just a ft and half outside away from my head .. 75 i think


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 1, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 1, 2021)

Good morning OFC. Let's start this Monday off with a session of "wake 'n bake". We be Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> I will honor your request GW and join in.



Good!  It works ever so much better if everyone does...........................



putembk said:


> @ GW, they are talking about your city on the news right now.  What a shame.  The American  people are gonna have to spend their hard earned tax dollar to rebuild the Summer of Love that was allowed there.  Seattle and many cities are now faced with a mess after all the destruction ...... Pay up suckers....





WeedHopper said:


> Makes me sick.



Makes me sick too, especially to drive downtown and see all the boarded up businesses.  The a**holes are still at destroying property to make us feel more kindly toward illegal aliens.



yooper420 said:


> Good morning OFC. Let's start this Monday off with a session of "wake 'n bake". We be Puffin' 'n Passin'.



Good idea brother!  Unleash the naked women with fire in their eyes and let the puffin begin..........


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2021)

Morning OFC!  It's March!!!  Time for me to start thinking about getting my summer lawn equipment checked out and up to speed.   Mower needs the blade sharpened and new tires.  Everything needs the oil changed.  I also need to replace some edgeing and that is just to start.  There is always something else that is gonna need attention that is gonna bite me in the arise as well.

Will enjoy the warm week in the forecast...tired of freezing.   So, it's 19 f outside .....did I say warm....


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hola pincheys....ordering Sheetrock today , delivered at no charge for a 40 mile round trip , not bad for the country....otherwise it’s a 150 miles one way into the big city of Colorado Springs , I have not not been there since last year sometime....and I avoid the big city as much as possible....much more peaceful out here with good vibes


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 1, 2021)

Enjoy your evening OFC, it's time for a cookie and some blues. Oh yeah, a bunch of pot smoking too. I do miss the ice cream portion of my evenings but it is what it is.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 1, 2021)

Time for a smash burger and some bubble hash and a crappy spooky movie.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 2, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 2, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, how goes it today ? It be coffee time now, soon followed by "wake 'n bake" time. Ready ? It be Puffin' 'n Passin' time in the OFC. Enjoy.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I avoid the big city as much as possible....much more peaceful out here with good vibes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269296



It looks like it would be peaceful hanging out with our buds in the picture!


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 2, 2021)

A priest, a preacher and a rabbit walked into a blood bank.

The rabbit said, "I might be a type-o."


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2021)

A pleasant good morning to all my fellow old farts. Looks like a beautiful day is instore. Might just take my bride out for brunch at the local diner.
Had a great time with her at the watering hole yesterday. Got to see an old friend that I hadn't seen since the covid crap started. Dude is turning 70 this week, and could easily pass for 60 or less. Just a beer drinkin', pot smokin' old railer that you still wouldn't care to mess with.

One of the locals is a total source of entertainment to me. He started drinking bottle beer a few weeks ago because he was afraid of catching the flu by drinking out of a draft glass. His girlfriend of 45 years is still drinking out of a pitcher, and he sleeps next to her every night. Yesterday, he brings in his own mug. Somehow, he feels safer, yet he's drinking out of the  pitcher that is washed the same way the beer mugs are washed. Go figure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2021)

Stupid is as stupid does. What a fking moron.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Stupid is as stupid does. What a fking moron.


When I go out to a bar I bring my handy dandy sprayer bottle full of Everclear 190 and spray the mug down before and after the beer-maiden serves it. That 190 will kill anything and gives a lil extra kick when its finished killing the nasties .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

Anyone remember The Look a Bald mouse and the jergins hand lotion jokes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

Cigarettes Machine
A man and a woman are in a hotel and are about to have sex. They already have all of their clothes off and are in the bed when the woman says, "I want a pack of cigarettes."
The man says, "You want a pack of cigarettes... before?" She says, "Ya, I'll concentrate better if I have a smoke."

The man says, "OK," and goes to get a pack of cigarettes. He doesn't think to get dressed because it is so late. He goes to the cigarette machine and decides to buy two packs just in case. He starts heading back to his room when he sees three nuns. He poses as a statue and hopes they'll pass by.

The nuns come over to him and since they had never seen a naked man they thought he was a vending machine. The first nun searches for the trigger mechanism and pulls his johnson. Startled, he drops a pack of cigarettes. The second nun does the same and he drops the other pack of cigarettes. When the third nun executes the maneuver she says, "Look girls it has lotion, too!"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

*What do you call an incestuous nephew?*
An aunt-eater.

*What do you do with a year’s worth of used condoms?*
Melt them into a tire and call it a goodyear.

*When is it okay to beat up a dwarf?*
When he’s standing next you girlfriend saying that her hair smells nice.

*What do you call a smiling Roman soldier with a piece of hair stuck between his front teeth?*
A glad-he-ate-her.


----------



## Drifting13 (Mar 2, 2021)

G'Afternoon, y'all...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2021)

Howdy Drift.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2021)

Yayyyy,,our Governor just opened our State all the way up 100%. No mask and all businesses at 100% capacity next Tuesday.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 2, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm going to play guitar and two toke my night away.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2021)

Trade the boob tube for guitar and I'm doin' the same.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 3, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Weedsday.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 3, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren of the OFC, how ya'll be today ? It be "wake 'n bake" time now. Here we go, Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## pute (Mar 3, 2021)

Morning OFC!  Happy hump day.  Three plants to cut down,  trim the fan leaves and hang for a dry trim in about a week.    I have it timed to do one plant a day for the next 3 days.  That way I can take my time and still do daily chores.

These plants finished just in time....I was running real low on supplies.  I haven't had a plant finish in over a month now.  Probably gonna need a refresher course on how to trim.... NOT!

Was gonna wash  the vehicles today but another storm is moving in tomorrow so that is out for a couple of days.  Will take my daily walk as usual though.

Spring is in the air.


----------



## Drifting13 (Mar 3, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 3, 2021)

Yep, Spring is in the air, and mud is on the ground. Can't wait for our three weeks of summer to show up.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2021)

Wowsies.  A deal just fell into my lap.  I was outside, schmoozing around in the 82F weather with the light breezes, and a small dump truck came down my road to turn around.  He would have to go about 250 feet past the Chateau to be able to do a 3-point turn and get out.  

When it came past, I waved at them.  We do not get two cars a month down this road.  The guy stopped and looked at my driveway, and said:

"I have a load of whitestone in the truck that I paid for, but the place I was to deliver it to went broke.  I can finish your driveway all the way out to the road right now with my helper if you'd like."

"How much?" sez I.

"I will do it for $250.  All leveled out and permanent."

So I brought him in to see the Beautiful Witch and he repeated his offer.  Herself looked at me and I nodded.  So did she.

I was glad to help him out, because he plainly was flat broke. 

So now, I have a completely finished driveway, and there will be no more of pore ole me shoveling to replace washouts.  Whitestone doesn't move.

It woulda cost me a ton more.  

I looked up the installed cost from cheapest to average to best.


*Crushed Stone – Total Average Cost per square foot*$46.95$53.40$68.20


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2021)

Drive like you stole it, I wonder who's load got hijacked to do your driveway?
Their loss your gain


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2021)

Pute,,Thanks for deleting that assholes crap.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2021)

Speaking of Dr. Seuss ,I found the last of the lost Lorax .


----------



## yarddog (Mar 3, 2021)

hey folks


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2021)

Hey Dog whats up brother?


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 3, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's cookie and reefer time!


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2021)

I just have to share this.

*"If you shuffle a pack of cards properly, chances are that exact order* *has never been seen before in the whole history of the universe."*

At first glance, that sounds like a gasper (AKA: Boolshit).  But then if you think of what a shuffle is _mathematically_, it is the simply starting on your 52-factorial (52!) journey of possibilities.

https://coolconversion.com/math/factorial/_52_factorial?
➥ The *factorial* of *52*! is exactly 80658175170943878571660636856403766975289505440883277824000000000000

So start dealing... and lemme know when you deal THAT same hand again.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2021)

And this one has ALWAYS gotten my panties twisted:

"No word in the English language rhymes with* month, orange, silver and purple.*" 



That is a fargin lie.  No word does NOT rhyme with month.  Or orange.


----------



## pute (Mar 3, 2021)

Afternoon noon all.

Good to see you yarddog!  Hope you are doing well.

Just got back from the chiropractor.  Guy is really helping me.  My back feels better than it has in years.    I just have to be careful not to get into the lifetime treatment program.  But it is nice to work in the grow without wincing in pain every couple of minutes.

Walt, you should do stand up comedy..!

Vodka and the Strawberry OG are fully kicked in now....my daily buzz has started.  Question is.....when will it end....


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute,,Thanks for deleting that assholes crap.



Ok, which one of my posts did he delete?


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 4, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Thirstday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Ok, which one of my posts did he delete?


Ha I was thinking the same thing


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2021)

hey , let us have some coffee and start the weekend off with a bang


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2021)

All the women who have stayed the night at the Bigsur Ranch
All the free coffee the morning after


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> And this one has ALWAYS gotten my panties twisted:
> 
> "No word in the English language rhymes with* month, orange, silver and purple.*"
> 
> That is a fargin lie.  No word does NOT rhyme with month.  Or orange.



And while I am at it, here is a rhyme:

*"If anything will make your tongue purple, mama's syrup'll."*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute,,Thanks for deleting that assholes crap.





Hippie420 said:


> Ok, which one of my posts did he delete?





RosterTheCog said:


> Ha I was thinking the same thing



Mine are still here, so naturally I wonder which other a**hole he is referring to.



RosterTheCog said:


> All the women who have stayed the night at the Bigsur RanchAll the free coffee the morning after



My hat is certainly off to the number of stunning women that rascal Big finds pictures of.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 4, 2021)

No woman should be allowed to be that beautiful.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

Guys i was referring to an a.sshole spammer.
Course i could've been talking about anyone of you old contrary bastards.


----------



## yarddog (Mar 4, 2021)

good to see you growing Hopper.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 4, 2021)

Good morning OFC. Hope all are healthy as can be today. 
Yarddog, really good to see you still be alive bro. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Guys i was referring to an a.sshole spammer.
> Course i could've been talking about anyone of you old contrary bastards.


You crazy fockers will never get banned.  Where would you go.  But you wouldn't believe what spamers try and sell here.  This latest idiot was trying to sell masks ....who would buy a mask like this...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks YD. Ive been growing a few Autos. Finally decided to show some pics of this grow.
Besides i want my brother who gifted me these beens to see them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> No woman should be allowed to be that beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 269372


When women were ZAFTIG


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

Now the song "Eyes Of Texas" is trying to be eliminated by those same people......what do all you Texans think about this???


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> And while I am at it, here is a rhyme:
> 
> *"If anything will make your tongue purple, mama's syrup'll."*


The Blurple waffle   Waffle on Lads


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2021)

putembk said:


> Now the song "Eyes Of Texas" is trying to be eliminated by those same people......what do all you Texans think about this???


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 4, 2021)

Taught my backyard buddy how to roll 'em...

Ratfarts!  Sumbody make it work.

https://www.gifbin.com/bin/16014655g6.webm


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Taught my backyard buddy how to roll 'em...
> 
> Ratfarts!  Sumbody make it work.


By your command Lord


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Mar 4, 2021)

I finished drying a Crown Royal plant I cleaned it last night.
I got seven ounces of bud and sugar leaves from it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2021)

moar fecking coffee than humans can take!..


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 4, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, I'm off to the land of cookies and guitars.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I finished drying a Crown Royal plant I cleaned it last night.
> I got seven ounces of bud and sugar leaves from it.


Enter it in the BOM contest.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2021)

putembk said:


> Enter it in the BOM contest.


All right we have a BOM thread now  BOM= Boob Of Morning


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 5, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Fryday....


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 5, 2021)

Good morning my brethren of the OFC. Hope all are healthy, wealthy and wiser this morning. If not, a session of "wake 'n bake" will help. Try it, cause here we go, Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 5, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I finished drying a Crown Royal plant I cleaned it last night.
> I got seven ounces of bud and sugar leaves from it.



SEVEN ounces dried from one plant?  !!!
I bring my whole Family to see you:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> SEVEN ounces dried from one plant?  !!!
> 
> I bring my whole Family to see you:
> 
> https://media0.giphy.com/media/pRx6...88wsb6ptaydnx173gq97q9h3soutd2s&rid=giphy.gif


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 5, 2021)

putembk said:


> Enter it in the BOM contest.


In this case, it should be the BOMB contest!


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 5, 2021)

Can never remember how to do that (post a .gif).


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> No woman should be allowed to be that beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 269372



Hot coffee and her come hither again look certainly adds to her appeal.



putembk said:


> You crazy fockers will never get banned.  Where would you go.  But you wouldn't believe what spamers try and sell here.  This latest idiot was trying to sell masks ....who would buy a mask like this...
> 
> View attachment 269377



They actually work great for rough sex.



Wannabe_Biker said:


> I finished drying a Crown Royal plant I cleaned it last night. I got seven ounces of bud and sugar leaves from it.



Congratulations brother!  They grow outdoor trees in southern Oregon, but our season here at the northern border is too short and wet.


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2021)

Morning OFC!  Happy fryday!   Busy day here.  Spring chores are starting to kick along with all the other things going on.   Need to figure out what to do first.  How about coffee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Can never remember how to do that (post a .gif).


Walt it change somehow can no longer just cut and paste
Has to be entered as a pic file with http: address.................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)

Click on lil pic next to movie camera on the upper toolbar (you need to open a response 1st)
You will see drop image with a paperclip and upload image button
Click on paperclip and paste the gif file in box and hit enter.
Then once the file opens in the image page
Hit post reply.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 5, 2021)

Firing guns


----------



## giggy (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)

__





						Loading…
					





					www.gifbin.com
				



Some files wont always work unless you back door them


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 5, 2021)

Disappearing head trick under blanket
					

Gif Bin is your daily source for funny gifs




					www.gifbin.com
				





Nope.  No variant gets me past:  OOP Sumting Wong! when I try to enter the address in dat dere box.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Disappearing head trick under blanket
> 
> 
> Gif Bin is your daily source for funny gifs
> ...


No matter Walt
I wish I could express myself with words as eloquently as you and I could stop using pics, once again thks FOB in the brain


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 5, 2021)

She sure did scare the shit outta some kids!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2021)

Waiting to get home and take a shower. I feel dirty all of a sudden.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 5, 2021)

I'd give her a cat bath. Offer void where prohibited by wives that shoot.


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Walt it change somehow can no longer just cut and paste
> Has to be entered as a pic file with http: address.................


I use a simple code.   Watch....  right click on the gif then "copy image location" then navigate to the location you want to put it and do this exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hit enter   done. Takes 2 seconds.


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2021)

Daumn it, the filters will not let me post the code.  I just tried for 20 minutes to get around the firewall but nope.....Have to e-mail you Walt.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 5, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, I'm going to eat a cookie and poke some smot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Rudedude (Mar 6, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Satyrday....


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Waiting to get home and take a shower. I feel dirty all of a sudden.
> 
> View attachment 269398



That is one tiny hiney.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2021)

__





						Loading…
					





					media1.giphy.com
				




Tried it three different ways.  None worked.

Went to the .gif -- right clicked on it.  Clicked on "Copy Image Address".

Navigated to this exact spot.  Raht cheer.

Clicked on "paste".  Nope

Went back and clicked on the Link icon and pasted.  No joy.

Went back and clicked on "Insert Image".  No fargin joy.









						Baby GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
					

Discover & share this Funny GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.




					giphy.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*DONT REALLY DO THIS LOL*


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Click on lil pic next to movie camera on the upper toolbar (you need to open a response 1st)
> You will see drop image with a paperclip and upload image button
> Click on paperclip and paste the gif file in box and hit enter.
> Then once the file opens in the image page
> ...



Awright... I did EXACTLY the above procedure.  NINE FARGIN TIMES.    

When I take your last step (eg: "click on the paperclip and paste...") <-- That is the trip wire to the fargin landmine.

I get:  "Something went wrong.  Call your Administrator or Roster."


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> No matter Walt
> I wish I could express myself with words as eloquently as you and I could stop using pics, once again thks FOB in the brain


Hey!  Watch it, buster!  I don't sound anything like an eloquent!

I'll give you moose... but that is as far as I can go.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright... I did EXACTLY the above procedure.  NINE FARGIN TIMES.
> 
> When I take your last step (eg: "click on the paperclip and paste..." <-- That is the trip wire to the fargin landmine.
> 
> I get:  "Something went wrong.  Call your Administrator or Roster."


Are you using (the paper clip) or the picture next to it?
Click on the image insert to the right of the paper clip, and it will open this box 




Now see the paper clip in the window that just opened?
Click this paperclip insert and then paste the link in the next box that opens , Then hit the post reply , it should now be visiable in your posting.  At this point click save.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...








WHEEEEEEEEEEE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> She sure did scare the shit outta some kids!



Scared me bad at first and I'm no kid.  I shudder to think what her front look like.............



Hippie420 said:


> I'd give her a cat bath. Offer void where prohibited by wives that shoot.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 6, 2021)

Good morning my OFC brethren. Enjoy the weedend, let's get started with a session of :wake 'n bake". Here we go, Puffin' 'n Passin'. 
PS, all of the above things are way over my computer skills.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 6, 2021)

Good morning Fellas


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

Great Now I have to wait 10 mins to stand up in this crowded room


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 6, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Great Now I have to wait 10 mins to stand up in this crowded room



aww just master bait real quick and spill some coffee on your bad self and call it a day!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> aww just master bait real quick and spill some coffee on your bad self and call it a day!
> 
> 
> View attachment 269414
> View attachment 269415


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2021)

Morning ..... Happy shatterday.  Keep trying Walt,  you will get it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

Im getting my new lawn tractor next week
They say the ride is so much fun you will cut all the neighbors lawns for free, the wives love it the moist. typo or was it?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning ..... Happy shatterday.  Keep trying Walt,  you will get it.


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2021)

I give up.  No matter how hard I try to post the code the filters stop me.  You guys are just gonna have to learn Rosters way....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

putembk said:


> I give up.  No matter how hard I try to post the code the filters stop me.  You guys are just gonna have to learn Rosters way....


Your way use to work fine Putes, I do believe in the past few months something changed as far as how the commands needed to be entered.
I bet Big Ang has the answers Maybe......
Maybe a way to cut down on bandwidth take up.?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

LOL 
Roster's Way..................... sounds like a story book Walt could write someday


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm with Walt. Shit makes my head hurt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm with Walt. Shit makes my head hurt.


It is really easy once someone sits ya down and shows you, you just need to know what to copy and where to paste it.
If you play with it a while I'm sure something will pop up. 
I get my words confused and my not be explaining it correctly?
@putembk did you understand my method?


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2021)

I haven't looked at your way.  Been trying to find a way around the filters.  My way works fine and it is quick and easy.  It just won't let me post the code.  As long and I do it it is fine.  Just won't let me tell you all how to do it.....daumn it.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 6, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Im getting my new lawn tractor next week
> They say the ride is so much fun you will cut all the neighbors lawns for free, the wives love it the moist. typo or was it?
> 
> View attachment 269417


I am Soooo jealous.  Want one bad, and one of those little snow plows to go with it.  Makes more sense to me than a giant snowblower.  Plus the whole lawn mowing while sitting down thing. Not to mention.....

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 6, 2021)

Just cut the heat on a big pot of clam chowder. Anybody hungry? Got plenty!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Just cut the heat on a big pot of clam chowder. Anybody hungry? Got plenty!


Im starved  as long as you did not use your favorite clams
LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 6, 2021)

I think I'm movin' to California....


----------



## Drifting13 (Mar 6, 2021)

G'Afternoon, y'all. We had a nice day of fishing yesterday.


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


>



That isn't a hand job...she has a cotex remover.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 6, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's cookie and reefer time.


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2021)

One of my Brothers just dropped off a Zip of this for me.
Purple Skittles


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2021)

Im in love. She gave me her phone number. Said it was BR 549.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 7, 2021)

Good morning OFC. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!! Thrills and spills, weed and speed. Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Just cut the heat on a big pot of clam chowder. Anybody hungry? Got plenty!


I absolutely love clam chowder with a jigger of Triple Sec in it.  Yum.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 7, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren on this Sunday, Funday morn. Coffee and a session of "wake 'n bake" seems to be in order Start the day off the OFC way and join us. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Im in love. She gave me her phone number. Said it was BR 549.View attachment 269425


At least this Bud has been given the chance to swell up




Someone may have spent too much time in the mens shower LOL
Lov Ya Bro


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Im in love. She gave me her phone number. Said it was BR 549.View attachment 269425


That's Junior Samples sister. I wouldn't buy a used car from her.


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Gonna make the best if a good day.  Don't think that is possible now...been watching the news.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 7, 2021)

Good Morning Professor Proton


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 7, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> At least this Bud has been given the chance to swell up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 7, 2021)

60th wedding anniversary


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Mar 7, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Good morning OFC. It's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!! Thrills and spills, weed and speed. Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!



Sounds like an old advertisement I remember from way back...Alton Illinois Drag Strip!  Well, except the weed part...even though now Illinois has gone recreational. Sunday! Sunday indeed!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> 60th wedding anniversary


I'm staring down both barrels of my 50th....3 more years.....if I remember correctly Hippy is in the same boat....glad to know what is coming.

@ Bubba....same drag strip theme in Wichita except Saturday Night!!!  I lived to race back in those days...both on the street and the strip.  I was a street outlaw...not any more....I get scared doing the speed limit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 7, 2021)

*The Street Eater




*​


----------



## Bubba (Mar 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> I'm staring down both barrels of my 50th....3 more years.....if I remember correctly Hippy is in the same boat....glad to know what is coming.
> 
> @ Bubba....same drag strip theme in Wichita except Saturday Night!!!  I lived to race back in those days...both on the street and the strip.  I was a street outlaw...not any more....I get scared doing the speed limit.


Same here, but I just have to have one more hotrod...Its either that or a motorcycle, and I already beat those odds once in da' youth and feel "safer" with 4 wheels.  I'm staring down about 10 to your senior, not taking SS yet, waiting for next "level" to file, more money and I can still work full time.  Hoping to get a good start on retirement by "retiring" all the debt I can.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

^^^My $$$ is on the rice grinder....the mopar needs wheelie bars....BAD.  Although wheel stands look impressive they really slow the car down.  Ok to carry your right front for 10 feet or so but the cars that shit and get usually win with evenly matched cars.  I never raced a car with AWD or nitrous.  We were all motor back in the day.  Oh, automatic transmissions were for pussies......give me a 4 on the floor.  Guessing the light and winging the gears was a true street racer.  Now pay me *****....

Sorry I got excited watching the mopar there. The older I get the faster I remember I was.....all a dream now days....


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Sounds like an old advertisement I remember from way back...Alton Illinois Drag Strip!  Well, except the weed part...even though now Illinois has gone recreational. Sunday! Sunday indeed!
> 
> Bubba



Sunday!sunday!sunday!

1/4 mile of death!

shake hands with the devil!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> ^^^My $$$ is on the rice grinder....the mopar needs wheelie bars....BAD.  Although wheel stands look impressive they really slow the car down.  Ok to carry your right front for 10 feet or so but the cars that shit and get usually win with evenly matched cars.  I never raced a car with AWD or nitrous.  We were all motor back in the day.  Oh, automatic transmissions were for pussies......give me a 4 on the floor.  Guessing the light and winging the gears was a true street racer.  Now pay me *****....
> 
> Sorry I got excited watching the mopar there. The older I get the faster I remember I was.....all a dream now days....


Agreed, but I did use a vertical gate shifter and Schaffer Super rev lock clutches.  I never ran an Auto, but properly prepared stall speed and shift kit were dam consistent...with 90/10 front drag shocks the weight transferred mightily, but front tires stayed on the ground.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

You are over my head with the stall converter.  I was a hobby racer and my my car was street legal...Drove it to work  every day..  I ran F Option  and F stock formula 1....mid to lower 12's at 500 ft above sea level.  Car was actually faster on the street.  Could only launch at 3500 rpm at the strip....5000 on the street.


----------



## kevinn (Mar 7, 2021)

just sold a 73 corvette.  Could no longer get in and out of it. And have not driven it 10 years.  For some reason the pedals feel smaller.  Think my feet must have got bigger.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 7, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, I have to bake cookies tomorrow so tonight it's just pot smoking and maybe watch a little golf.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> You are over my head with the stall converter.  I was a hobby racer and my my car was street legal...Drove it to work  every day..  I ran F Option  and F stock formula 1....mid to lower 12's at 500 ft above sea level.  Car was actually faster the street.  Could only launch at 3500 rpm at the strip....5000 on the street.


With a Jan & Dean cassette in the 8 track jamin' loud.


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2021)

I saw dead man's curve more than once.  Actually no curves in drag racing but you understand.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 8, 2021)

Sorry. Should have said the Beach Boys.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 8, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 8, 2021)

I still have a working player and box of 8 tracks in garage , should see if it works still.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 8, 2021)

Still the best sound


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> @ Bubba....same drag strip theme in Wichita except Saturday Night!!!  I lived to race back in those days...both on the street and the strip.  I was a street outlaw...not any more....I get scared doing the speed limit.



Just nothing like busty acceleration and the thrill off the race...............................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 8, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 269449
> 
> I still have a working player and box of 8 tracks in garage , should see if it works still.





RosterTheCog said:


> Still the best sound
> View attachment 269450


I still have a working Mastercraft 8 Track, and both a Sony 630D and a TEAC A-4300-SX  7 1/2" reel to reel from the good ole days.  The Sony came with reverb.


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Welcome to moanday


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2021)

Morning
looking at buying this sailboat if it’s still available , otherwise we are shopping around


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2021)

@Big.....not much water around your parts.   Gonna put it in your fishing pond?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 8, 2021)

Big, is that a 30'er? Nice size. Dwarfs my little 21' San Juan.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Big, is that a 30'er? Nice size. Dwarfs my little 21' San Juan.


Im saying 34'


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hey, I know some of you guys are into sports (I'm not), but I found this on youtube. It's funny, but I think it would be funnier if I knew the back story.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 8, 2021)

Memories and memories taken from the previous posts. Wanna sell my 2 old vehicles I have. A 1949 Studebaker 3/4 ton long box pickup in excellent shape. Also have a 1940 Buick coupe, all metal, all original, needs an interior. The straight 8 runs like a top. I want an old school hot rod before I die.


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2021)

Sweet^^^


----------



## Patwi (Mar 8, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Memories and memories taken from the previous posts. Wanna sell my 2 old vehicles I have. A 1949 Studebaker 3/4 ton long box pickup in excellent shape. Also have a 1940 Buick coupe, all metal, all original, needs an interior. The straight 8 runs like a top. I want an old school hot rod before I die.View attachment 269453





your starting price ?


----------



## Bubba (Mar 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> You are over my head with the stall converter.  I was a hobby racer and my my car was street legal...Drove it to work  every day..  I ran F Option  and F stock formula 1....mid to lower 12's at 500 ft above sea level.  Car was actually faster on the street.  Could only launch at 3500 rpm at the strip....5000 on the street.


Sort of the problem with auto transmissions.  For full race that's ok, but those 4000 rpm stall speed torque converters make for exciting stoplight take offs!
On a good day, the little '67 camaro with bored 327 (331 cu in, .040 overbore if I recall) TRW TP-112 camshaft, hooker headers with H-pipe, Edelbrock tunnel ram and dual 660 Holley double pumpers. 4:11 gears, would run high to mid 11 second quarter miles.  Just straight up bracket racing.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 8, 2021)

Wish I'd known you were gonna sell the 'baker before I shot my wad on the Rolls.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 8, 2021)

The "stall


Hippie420 said:


> With a Jan & Dean cassette in the 8 track jamin' loud.


 The stall speed of a torque converter sets at what rpm the transmission hooks up....sort of like dumping the clutch on a manual.  For high performance, you might select a 4500 or 5000 rpm stall speed. At the line you hold with the break and when green you mash it, motor revs up and torque converter locks up and away you go!

I saw a team do it on the cheap. They beefed up an old chevy powerglide 2 speed  automatic, stuck a vega torque converter on it somehow. that small converter let the engine wind up fine. It had the same effect, but not very durable....junk yards were full of replacements for cheap!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 8, 2021)

Heck in a truck like that I would dress Hopper up in his best Sunday dress and drive him to church with me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Wish I'd known you were gonna sell the 'baker before I shot my wad on the Rolls.


Was it hard to clean off afterwards?


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 8, 2021)

patwi said:


> your starting price ?


$20,000


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Wish I'd known you were gonna sell the 'baker before I shot my wad on the Rolls.


Wish I would've known you wanted the truck bro. We could work something out.


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2021)

I would have guessed you would have wanted way more that that Yoop.   I thought you would have had more that that in it..  Parts ain't cheep and hard to find. Plus if you did the work you have a lot of hours tied up in it.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 8, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, I baked cookies today so I'm going to sample one and smoke a bunch of weed.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 8, 2021)

Not trying to rip anyone off, just want a fair price. Can't find my pictures of my '40 Buick coupe. It's all original metal. Was said to have been used to run moonshine from where it came, W. Va. Sat in an impound yard for years, so the story goes. Speedo shows 35,000 miles, but it's not working. From listening to the engine run, it could be true.


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2021)

Just saying some of this old cars go for a fortune.... especially mopars.  If you have got the right car it could be worth over $100,000.  I have seen some go for over $400,000.   This one for example is worth that. 








Don't ask me why....Back in the day I thought it looked like a dork mobile.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> Just saying some of this old cars go for a fortune.... especially mopars.  If you have got the right car it could be worth over $100,000.  I have seen some go for over $400,000.   This one for example is worth that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was, like all muscle cars of the day a stunt for NASCAR. So many production models were required to be sold before it could be used on the NASCAR circuit.  Buddy Baker was Qualifying at I believe Daytona? Anyway his average speed just topped 200 mph in his race car version of the above car, causing NASCAR to ban both Superbird and Daytona Charger version!  Oh well.

I wonder how fast that car was going down the big straight to average over 200?

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Mar 8, 2021)

no problem yoop .. words and questions are always free .. 

just like Put said I pictured a bigger price tag ,, like 20K and three virgins


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm fried....good night.


----------



## burnie (Mar 9, 2021)

Night everybody . Somethin` to calm your nerves before bed !



peace


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 9, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the evening OFC, I baked cookies today so I'm going to sample one and smoke a bunch of weed.



Rudy... I gots some questions:

1. How much weed do you put in the baked cookies?

2. What is the reaction to eating them?  (I know it is slower, but that is all I know.)

3. If you eat a cookie, why smoke a bunch of weed? (Possible guess: cookies take a while.)


----------



## Drifting13 (Mar 9, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Morning looking at buying this sailboat if it’s still available , otherwise we are shopping around



Nice size!  Small enough for one person to sail and big enough to manage a gale.  Where will you berth and sail it? 



yooper420 said:


> Memories and memories taken from the previous posts. Wanna sell my 2 old vehicles I have. A 1949 Studebaker 3/4 ton long box pickup in excellent shape. Also have a 1940 Buick coupe, all metal, all original, needs an interior. The straight 8 runs like a top. I want an old school hot rod before I die.



Nice rig!

Do you want to build the old school hot rod of your dreams or possess one?


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

Morning OFC.   I have shit to do.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 9, 2021)

Walt, how much I put in depends on how much that I have on hand. Usually it's about a half ounce of trim and anywhere from a half ounce to an ounce of bud. The stone from them is more of a body high than smoking, they help with aches and pains and getting a good night sleep. I smoke weed when I eat a cookie not only because the buzz is different but because I just love smoking weed, lol.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Walt be careful if you venture into the cookie business
I made some yrs ago and they were the ticket to a massive green out
High for a day with spins and shiit. Suckked monkey balls.

Not hard to do once you have the numbers worked out.
Then you eat a half and wait 2 hrs , if nothing eat another half and wait 2hrs etc. it will creep up on you .
If you hardly smoke or vape weed now, do not make very strong cookies
start out with 10-20mgs per cookie words of advice.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Walt, how much I put in depends on how much that I have on hand. Usually it's about a half ounce of trim and anywhere from a half ounce to an ounce of bud. The stone from them is more of a body high than smoking, they help with aches and pains and getting a good night sleep. I smoke weed when I eat a cookie not only because the buzz is different but because I just love smoking weed, lol.


OMIGAWD.  OMIGAWD.

I'm a bloody pirate -- aye matey -- and you have gone through more in two weeks than I have in my whole life.

Mongo impressed!


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Walt be careful if you venture into the cookie business
> I made some yrs ago and they were the ticket to a massive green out
> High for a day with spins and shiit. Suckked monkey balls.
> 
> ...



The odds of me making weapons-grade cookies are about the same as me finding the winning Gazillionaire lottery ticket.

Weed is precious.  The volcano has no odor... since I breathe back in every hit I take from it.  I just pause a coupla regular breaths, and repeat.  Eventually, without a bit of vapor or odor, the air in the bag is clear.  I can see others doing nuclear-powered cookies, but I would consider it wasteful for me to do it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The odds of me making weapons-grade cookies are about the same as me finding the winning Gazillionaire lottery ticket.
> 
> Weed is precious.  The volcano has no odor... since I breathe back in every hit I take from it.  I just pause a coupla regular breaths, and repeat.  Eventually, without a bit of vapor or odor, the air in the bag is clear.  I can see others doing nuclear-powered cookies, but I would consider it wasteful for me to do it.


Walt there are things you can make with the Vaped Pooh left over
I like to use it for tea with honey, Tastes Great and relaxes me very nicely.
Others make what is called a fire cracker . I will see if I can find an easy recipe.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

@Unca Walt click this link








						What to Do with Your Already Vaped Weed - Leafbuyer
					

You may be dumping your brownish-colored buds in the trash after a vape session, but did you know there's a lot more you can do with your already vaped weed?




					www.leafbuyer.com
				



Page down to the section Making Firecrackers


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2021)

Next time I reload the Volcano, I am gonna make a cup of tea with the used up stuff.

Kewl!!!  I will letcha know -- it'll take a coupla days.

I tried smoking the leftovers:  GAHH.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 9, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, it's time for a cookie, a guitar and a bit of pot smoking.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Next time I reload the Volcano, I am gonna make a cup of tea with the used up stuff.
> 
> Kewl!!!  I will letcha know -- it'll take a coupla days.
> 
> I tried smoking the leftovers:  GAHH.


Walt what temperature do you vape at, I tend to stay below 360 myself and this will make a tasty tea with Honey (can you use honey) 
I also have a teaball or something that will hold the herb in containment while it steeps and all the goods seeps out.
You can add a drop or two of creme or milk or plain tea.
Yes use a bit after you have resupplied with Vape Pooh.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Walt you should also look into making weed tinctures not very hard to make using everclear 190 proof or alike, and a freezer and jars and weed


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Nice size!  Small enough for one person to sail and big enough to manage a gale.  Where will you berth and sail it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it’s up in Friday Harbor on Anacortes Island right now....plan is to rent a slip in Port Angeles and moor it there as home base and then launch out on day trips to learn how to sail , lots of cool places to motor or sail around and explore the Straight of Juan de Fuca and all the islands..

once I get the hang of it all , maybe we set sail for Hawaii, it’s about a 14-21 day sail from Washington


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 10, 2021)

Good morning OFC, welcome to Weedsday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> it’s up in Friday Harbor on Anacortes Island right now....plan is to rent a slip in Port Angeles and moor it there as home base and then launch out on day trips to learn how to sail , lots of cool places to motor or sail around and explore the Straight of Juan de Fuca and all the islands..once I get the hang of it all , maybe we set sail for Hawaii, it’s about a 14-21 day sail from Washington



So does this mean you are moving to the land of WA?


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 10, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> So does this mean you are moving to the land of WA?



that’s the plan...at least live there part time in the summer and then head south during winter rainy dark depressing season , I had enough of that when I lived in Seattle 85-87

have some coffee and calm down


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> Just saying some of this old cars go for a fortune.... especially mopars.  If you have got the right car it could be worth over $100,000.  I have seen some go for over $400,000.   This one for example is worth that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, some do go for a fortune. Had one that would sell for a fortune now. Guy I sold it to, totaled it 2 weeks later. It was a black '57 Chevy, 2 door hardtop. It came from the factory with a high performance 283 with 2 Rochester 4 barrels and 3 on the tree. I put in a 11'' heavy duty clutch, a Borg Warner close ratio 4 speed along with 4.88 gears in the rearend. Also had a black '58 Impala 2 door hardtop with a 348 with 3 deuces.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 10, 2021)

[QUOTE="Tattered Old Graywolf, post: 1116048, member: 608
Nice rig!

Do you want to build the old school hot rod of your dreams or possess one?
[/QUOTE]
I would love to build one exactly how I want it. But due to being an old fart, 73, with terminal cancer I don't have the time. Have a couple friends build 'em so will probably rely on them.


----------



## pute (Mar 10, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Major winter storm coming.   Weather man says it will be measured in feet not inches.  Same thing happened in March of 2003!   We got over 4 feet then...this one could be as bad or worse.  I will spend part of the day getting ready for it....the rest will be trimming.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> that’s the plan...at least live there part time in the summer and then head south during winter rainy dark depressing season , I had enough of that when I lived in Seattle 85-87
> 
> have some coffee and calm down
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Mar 10, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Walt be careful if you venture into the cookie business
> I made some yrs ago and they were the ticket to a massive green out
> High for a day with spins and shiit. Suckked monkey balls.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I like edibles, usually butter for a "base" buzz, not a massive dose, just a "foundation" to smoke on. That way I can take it up or down. Or add some cbd if it needs "trimmed" a bit.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Agreed. I like edibles, usually butter for a "base" buzz, not a massive dose, just a "foundation" to smoke on. That way I can take it up or down. Or add some cbd if it needs "trimmed" a bit.
> 
> Bubba


And if you ever do get too damm High , chewing on some cracked peppercorns can help bring ya down to earth a lil.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 10, 2021)

Pute, ya keep that white crap out there, ok? I was going to take the plow off the Jeep this afternoon, but I know better now. It would be the quickest way to see a foot or more in my driveway.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 10, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Walt what temperature do you vape at, I tend to stay below 360 myself and this will make a tasty tea with Honey (can you use honey)
> I also have a teaball or something that will hold the herb in containment while it steeps and all the goods seeps out.
> You can add a drop or two of creme or milk or plain tea.
> Yes use a bit after you have resupplied with Vape Pooh.


I leave it at the setting I wuz told was @350.  Now I know two more things:

1.  When you think you are done with a used pile, run the stuff through your grinder again and put it back on the Volcano. <-- Just now discovered that in the destruction book.

2.  I am gonna get a teaball.  Do some that have gone through the Volcano just once.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 10, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Yeah, some do go for a fortune. Had one that would sell for a fortune now. Guy I sold it to, totaled it 2 weeks later. It was a black '57 Chevy, 2 door hardtop. It came from the factory with a high performance 283 with 2 Rochester 4 barrels and 3 on the tree. I put in a 11'' heavy duty clutch, a Borg Warner close ratio 4 speed along with 4.88 gears in the rearend. Also had a black '58 Impala 2 door hardtop with a 348 with 3 deuces.



Had one similar, 57 2 door, 283 bored to 4" for approx. 302 cu in. It also had the dual 4 bbl Carter WCFB carbs from the '57 vet.4 on the floor (not original).

Should have kept it!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I leave it at the setting I wuz told was @350.  Now I know two more things:
> 
> 1.  When you think you are done with a used pile, run the stuff through your grinder again and put it back on the Volcano. <-- Just now discovered that in the destruction book.
> 
> 2.  I am gonna get a teaball.  Do some that have gone through the Volcano just once.


OK Cool,  I don't regrind but you can gentle stir the glass bowl where the vaped herb is in. That will move it around some and allow all areas to be vaped of their goodness,
   Different temps will produce diff/ desired effects.  Low temps below 360 more head high , over 360 to 390 will give a sleepy high (for me)
I vape at 340 and work slow up to 360 then go to new tube of herb .


As the night progresses I switch back to the old tubes (herb chamber in your case) and vape them up to 385-390 and it knocks me out better than a sleeping pill.

I use a Solo 2 portable Vape that comes with glass tubes that you load , so I have 5 made before going to bedroom.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 10, 2021)

I do not see anything written about HOW to read the temp on a dial that goes from one to ten.  So I never moved that dial, and it seems to be working fine.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 10, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> OK Cool,  I don't regrind but you can gentle stir the glass bowl where the vaped herb is in. That will move it around some and allow all areas to be vaped of their goodness,
> Different temps will produce diff/ desired effects.  Low temps below 360 more head high , over 360 to 390 will give a sleepy high (for me)
> I vape at 340 and work slow up to 360 then go to new tube of herb .
> 
> ...


I love my Solo II vape. Had the original Solo, the Solo II is improved. Also vape bubble hash with the Solo II. Need to start higher temp. I start at 398 and go up tp 428. That's as high as it goes. Real good buzz.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> I love my Solo II vape. Had the original Solo, the Solo II is improved. Also vape bubble hash with the Solo II. Need to start higher temp. I start at 398 and go up tp 428. That's as high as it goes. Real good buzz.


I have had both too , The solo 1 fell apart from the bottom
The solo 2 is the bees knees , I love mine too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I do not see anything written about HOW to read the temp on a dial that goes from one to ten.  So I never moved that dial, and it seems to be working fine.


Walt Your vape should have a temperature chart that coincides with those numbers 
You have a volcano correct?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I do not see anything written about HOW to read the temp on a dial that goes from one to ten.  So I never moved that dial, and it seems to be working fine.


 Read this
*What Temperature Do You Set a Volcano Vaporizer To?*
A lot of users are choosing to vape their medical marijuana and this means that they need to have precise settings to ensure that they don’t release the toxins in the material. The ideal Volcano weed settings will normally fall into the following levels:

*Classic Version*
The Classic Volcano doesn’t have a digital temperature gauge, so you’ll have to adjust the temperature between 4.25 and 6.5. But it really depends on how you like your mist and vapor to be.

Most users will keep the temperature 6 or below, but you should be experimenting and trying to find out what’s right for you.

*If you like vapor that’s less dense, you’ll want to keep the temperature on the lower end.* Most users preferring the 5.5 temperature setting. But if you want a thicker vapor, you can crank the temperature up to 6.5 and slowly increase the temperature with each filling.

A lot of users claim that if you’re going over the 6.5 mark, you may as well put down your vaporizer and pick up your lighter.
When you get to these temperatures, you’ll be releasing toxins.



 and also go to the page I linked here  What Is The Best Volcano Temperature For Medical Marijuana?


----------



## pute (Mar 10, 2021)

Afternoon O'l Farts.  May you all be stoned by now.  I am not.  Got an appointment with the chiropractor.  On top of everything else I have going today I gotta go and get my back worked over again.  Nice break from trimming though.  

I am all battened down for the upcoming storm.  Every time they give an update on this storm it gets worse......I guess we are gonna get blasted...happens once every 10 years or so.  Better now than the dead of winter as the snow will melt fairly quickly with the warmer temps and longer days.  

I will be on snow mitigation and trimming detail for the next few days so this old man ain't gonna get bored....

Time for the back adjustment.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 10, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's time for a cookie and some blues.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2021)

Pute,,your not telling the whole truth. Why does your chiropractor make you take all your clothes off?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute,,your not telling the whole truth. Why does your chiropractor make you take all your clothes off?


Did the Doc tell you about the newly improved devise used for lower bad pain?
It's the new and improved throbbing hot meat probe that is used for probing the lower region of your spine, It works wonders if it gets hot from moving it fast enough. Your spine will explode with glee and so will your Doctor.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)

And Putes thought I was fooling him


----------



## pute (Mar 10, 2021)

You guys are so kind. I'm going to smoke a bowl and ponder how to get even.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 10, 2021)

Remember that the Hippie always loved ya and showed ya nothing but respect. Please keep that white crap over your way.

I left the blade on the Jeep. Figured I'd be inviting trouble if I didn't.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> Afternoon O'l Farts.  May you all be stoned by now.  I am not.  Got an appointment with the chiropractor.  On top of everything else I have going today I gotta go and get my back worked over again.  Nice break from trimming though.
> 
> I am all battened down for the upcoming storm.  Every time they give an update on this storm it gets worse......I guess we are gonna get blasted...happens once every 10 years or so.  Better now than the dead of winter as the snow will melt fairly quickly with the warmer temps and longer days.
> 
> ...





we are what , 185 miles east of ya all and we are hardly getting anything 

been honing my panning skills with some paydirt


----------



## pute (Mar 10, 2021)

Good night.  Calm for now.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 11, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another Thirstday.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 11, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. I be drinkin' coffee, waitin' on "wake 'n bake" time. Do believe that it be time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Had one similar, 57 2 door, 283 bored to 4" for approx. 302 cu in. It also had the dual 4 bbl Carter WCFB carbs from the '57 vet.4 on the floor (not original).Should have kept it! Bubba



I sometimes still pine for my buckskin and creme, white topped 58 Fairlane convertible with four barrel 352 in3 police interceptor, which I changed to three speed overdrive and 4:11 gears.  My first car to get laid in.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 11, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Read this
> *What Temperature Do You Set a Volcano Vaporizer To?*
> A lot of users are choosing to vape their medical marijuana and this means that they need to have precise settings to ensure that they don’t release the toxins in the material. The ideal Volcano weed settings will normally fall into the following levels:
> 
> ...



OMIGAWD.  Thank you, brother!  I went and looked at the 1-10 knob, and it was set between 7 and 8.   EEEK!  EEEK!


I have set it (for the first time, jeez) at 5.5 

I learned another basic important thing this moanin' about my Volcano:  You do best if you only fill the bag 1/2 full.  <-- That way, you use it up before the goodness comes to rest on the inside surface of the bag.

Jeez.  My BASIC problem with this stuff is that I don't know what I don't know.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> OMIGAWD.  Thank you, brother!  I went and looked at the 1-10 knob, and it was set between 7 and 8.   EEEK!  EEEK!
> 
> 
> I have set it (for the first time, jeez) at 5.5
> ...


Very cool glad to help


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 11, 2021)

I found a Mod in my garden


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2021)

Morning OFC.   So far only slivers of this monster storm have move through.  Storm streaches from Colo to way out in the pacific.    We finally are getting a break from the world events as all they are talky about is this storm.

I don't have time to worry about it ....I have lots to do in the grow.    What a time to have all these plants finishing all at once.  Will get as much done today as possible.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2021)

Gray and windy as the dickens here. Can't complain, 'cause it's BEER DAY! The Old Hen and I picked up everybody's recyclables after the winds Monday. Filled two garbage bags in a quarter mile. Looks a lot nicer, though. It was more fun that doing it solo. She and I always did make a good team.


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2021)

Done trimming for the day.  Still have one plant not ready for a dry trim....no worries there is always tomorrow. 

Sun is still shining and the day is mine now.  That is unless Mrs Pute gives me something to do.....I need a distraction....maybe fake a Heart Attack or stroke....that should get me off the hook.  Oh shit, here she comes....gotta go.

To late, she found me.....my new list of chores....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> Done trimming for the day.  Still have one plant not ready for a dry trim....no worries there is always tomorrow.
> 
> Sun is still shining and the day is mine now.  That is unless Mrs Pute gives me something to do.....I need a distraction....maybe fake a Heart Attack or stroke....that should get me off the hook.  Oh shit, here she comes....gotta go.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2021)

Beer Day was a bust. Went to my usual bar, sat down, and was told they had no Miller LIte, Bud Lite, or Bud. The owners have been in FL for a week and left their 30 something daughter at the helm. Ball dropped. Headed right back out the door and headed to my secondary. Made it ten feet inside the door when the barmaid asked me if I had a mask. No. Turned around to hear he say she's got one I can have. So, I'm supposed to walk to the bar, grab the mask, put it on, sit down at the bar, and take it off. Nope. Ain't doin' it.
Went to the third backup. No mask required. No Miller Lite. Drank a short Coors Lite and left. ****.
I told the Old Hen that everything happens for a reason, and I just wasn't meant to cop my beer buzz today. Oh, well. If that's the worst thing that happens to me this year, I've got it blitzed.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Gray and windy as the dickens here. Can't complain, 'cause it's BEER DAY! The Old Hen and I picked up everybody's recyclables after the winds Monday. Filled two garbage bags in a quarter mile. Looks a lot nicer, though. It was more fun that doing it solo. She and I always did make a good team.


Witchie-Poo and Himself do the same thing.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 11, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, I won't be playing much guitar tonight, my back is barking a bit. We'll see how it feels after a cookie and some pot smoking!


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 12, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Fryday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2021)

**** wearing a mask. Ive noticed lots of ppl not wearing mask lately in places they normally had mask on since our Governor opened everything up. I shop at Tom Thumb grocery store now because they dont require you to wear one. Krogers can kiss my hairy ass,,they still want a mask so i dont shop there. We have some assholes that still want you to wear a mask because they are Liberal owned businesses that dont like our Republican Governor . Most around here wearing mask are fking Illegals. Stupid ass morons watch to much Telemundo and CNN. My Wife is Hispanic and cant stand Illegals. They piss her off to no end because they look like fools. I even see the idiots wearing mask in their cars. I think they think it looks good on them.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Beer Day was a bust. Went to my usual bar, sat down, and was told they had no Miller LIte, Bud Lite, or Bud. Headed right back out the door and headed to my secondary. Made it ten feet inside the door when the barmaid asked me if I had a mask. No. Turned around to hear he say she's got one I can have. So, I'm supposed to walk to the bar, grab the mask, put it on, sit down at the bar, and take it off. Nope. Ain't doin' it.  Went to the third backup. No mask required. No Miller Lite. Drank a short Coors Lite and left. ****.  I told the Old Hen that everything happens for a reason, and I just wasn't meant to cop my beer buzz today. Oh, well. If that's the worst thing that happens to me this year, I've got it blitzed.



Gawd life is challenging sometimes but I suppose some would say that even the wrong beer days are growth experiences!  Good that you aren't out of weed brother!!

A gorgeous spring like day yesterday and today here!!  Cooler mornings but no rain and warmer afternoons.  The cherry and plum trees are in blossom, the crocuses and daffys are smiling and life feels good.

I get my first Covid shot this coming Sunday and Grayfox the following one.  One step at a time and looking forward to dining out again.

Working at clearing out my garage/workshop/lab so that there is more than a path down one side and I can use it again.  I also need equipment out of the way so that I can finishing hooking up my all home surge suppressor.  I now have room in my double storage garage, but some of the stuff doesn't store in an unheated garage well, like the metal lathe with ways that will rust if not maintained.  I'm also trying to look at everything critically and ask whether it is likely that I will use it enough to justify storing it.


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2021)

Morning OFC.

@ Hopper...don't sugar coat it.....tell us how you really feel about wearing a mask....you to Hippie.  I agree wearing a mask while you are driving is like jacking off with a condom.  Daumn things are still required here...I will play the game.... stupid!!!


----------



## Patwi (Mar 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> . Most around here wearing mask are fking Illegals. Stupid ass morons watch to much Telemundo and CNN. My Wife is Hispanic and cant stand Illegals. They piss her off to no end because they look like fools. I even see the idiots wearing mask in their cars



The ones fresh across the river think wearing a mask makes them look like American citizens .. My 20 gage knows the difference ... along with big brother 12


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2021)

My Thirsty Thursday had a silver lining. My deer came back! Four of the little buggers were out at the feeder. They were VERY nervous. I figured out it was because the heavy snow a couple of weeks ago took down a pine branch, and the winds yesterday took down another one. They laid together like a make shift hunter's blind. Finally, the smallest one of the bunch came up closer to do a safety inspection and after that the rest of them got comfortable.
If I'd  had a choice between a beer buzz or them, I'd  taken them, hands down. The critter feed bill at the ranch is going to go up at least fifty bucks a month, but well worth it.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 12, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, time for a cookie and some smot poking.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 13, 2021)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## burnie (Mar 13, 2021)

Mornin` Rudie 

Night Rudie !
peace


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 13, 2021)

Merry Satyrday ya'll!  Let the joy and amazement begin! 

Cleanup on aisle 4................................

.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If I'd  had a choice between a beer buzz or them, I'd  taken them, hands down. The critter feed bill at the ranch is going to go up at least fifty bucks a month, but well worth it.


Ever kewl.  We blow about that amount at the Chateau on wildie beasties.  We have daily visits by possums, squiddles, racketycoons, peacocks, bitsy birdies, and the occasional otter.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 13, 2021)

aarrggg...we feed cats , chickens , turkeys , and the sparrows get the leftovers


----------



## pute (Mar 13, 2021)

Daumn, you guys are on a roll today.....all I wanna do is have some coffee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Mar 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> Daumn, you guys are on a roll today.....all I wanna do is have some coffee.


That's my program so far,,,,


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 13, 2021)

Been watchin' this series on BoobTube called Best Redneck/Full Send tiktoks. Even got the OH to watch a few with me. These boys tear up some shit, I'm tellin' ya!
Anyhoo, I con the OH into going out for a ride on the ATV with me, and the first thing she says before she even gets her coat on? "You ain't gonna do anything stupid, are ya?"
Not this time, dear one. I'm bating her into a false sense of security........


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 13, 2021)

Enjoy your evening OFC, it's cookie and reefer time.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 14, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Anyhoo, I con the OH into going out for a ride on the ATV with me, and the first thing she says before she even gets her coat on? "You ain't gonna do anything stupid, are ya?"Not this time, dear one. I'm bating her into a false sense of security........



Yup, always easier to grovel and snivel for forgiveness afterwards, than talk them into the really fun exhilarating stuff, isn't it??.............



Rudedude said:


> Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!



Well, damned if it ain't!!  And us'ns predicted to periodically see the sun goddess today here in gawd's country!!  You go girl!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

Have any of you people seen the hotties that go fishing in nothing but string bikinis and film it for Youtube?
I swear I saw the fish once LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2021)

Morning OFC!  Snowmagedden is here.  I can't see to go outside!  I think this is what they call a blizzard.    Not even gonna attempt to do snow removal until it slows down some.  My poor dog won't even attempt to go out and do her business.  At some point I am gonna have to dig out a spot so she will go out.  What a mess.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2021)

Remember our deal. Keep that stuff out there or send it down to Texas. They know how to handle it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2021)

Up yours Hippie ya mean ole bastard. Now you done went and  hurted my fewens


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 14, 2021)

Neighbor got visited by some friends from Minnesota today.  83F, blue sky.

I was out back, and Fancy Pants came out of my woods and decided to dance for me.  So we both were doing our thing... me with my arms wide, and FP with Dat Ass all fluffed.

We were doing this for a while (FP lets me touch his feathers while we dance), and I noticed that there was a pretty lady in a bathing suit behind me making a video of the pair of us.

She said she had never heard of a wild peacock dancing with a human.  Sooo... I decided to up the ante; got some bread, and brought the Minnesotians to the pond.  As soon as I approached, the turtles came out of the water to come over to be hand-fed.

Meanwhile, all the fish were clamoring for nummies.  While I was hand-feeding the fish (they take the bread right out of my hand) I looked over and saw three large iguanas.

Pointed them out to the visitors, and they were astonished.  When I showed them how I could get them sitting within about four feet of the dinosaurs, they took turns being videoed whilst surrounded by monsters.

Then, for the dessert -- I brought them to my open garage.  As we all approached, my tame curly-tails came from the nowhere they live in and clustered around me, waiting for their turn at the nummies.  When a small bit of bread hit the floor, several would come zooming over.  Wasn't always first-come, first served:  in their haste, they would overshoot, and the second or third in line would get the treat.

Eventually, all of them were stuffed.  They ranged from 3 to 10 inches long. You might imagine:  We do NOT have a bug problem.

We were all making our goodbyes (they are going back to Minnesota** tomorrow) when my wild/tame bunny rabbit came out of the copse to join us at the pahtay.

**"Minnesota"
That's an old Chippewa Injun word that means:* "Weather sucks -- BIG Wampum!"*


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 14, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, it's cookie time!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Neighbor got visited by some friends from Minnesota today.  83F, blue sky.
> 
> I was out back, and Fancy Pants came out of my woods and decided to dance for me.  So we both were doing our thing... me with my arms wide, and FP with Dat Ass all fluffed.
> 
> ...


So the important stuff , did she give you a picture of her in the bikini? LOL


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 15, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another Moanday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 15, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC!  Snowmagedden is here.  I can't see to go outside!  I think this is what they call a blizzard.    Not even gonna attempt to do snow removal until it slows down some.  My poor dog won't even attempt to go out and do her business.  At some point I am gonna have to dig out a spot so she will go out.  What a mess.



Da*n, sorry ya'll continue to get hammered!  Hopefully this will be the last gasp before Spring spoings.............

German Shepherds are all season dogs, so Miss Layla is happy taking a dump in the nearest snowbank, but this year I had to dig out her dog door after the last storm, so she could even get out.  The drifts were halfway up the flap.  First time ever in the about 34 years we've been living here.

If this keeps up, I guess I will have to train her push enough snow out of the way with her front paws to slither out and then tunnel back in, so as to not make a mess in the kitchen when she digs out with her back paws...............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes Walt this is a real sex doll




Now if they could program them to do house work , cook dinner, and perform wifely duties . Coming soon though.
Best part is you do not go broke on Botox and plastic surgery


----------



## pute (Mar 15, 2021)

Morning OFC.  The digging out process continues.  Hope my back comes through this. Wouldn't be so bad if it weren't so heavy and wet.

@GW....we need the moisture so I will deal with this mess again if I have to.  More snow predicted tomorrow.

Nothing going on in the grow today except potting a few more rooted starts.  So, snow mitigation will be my focus.

Not before lots of coffee though.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 15, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> So the important stuff , did she give you a picture of her in the bikini? LOL


She came from Minneesooota.  Dutch/Kraut stock. Coulda lost 15lb from her butt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> She came from Minneesooota.  Dutch/Kraut stock. Coulda lost 15lb from her butt.


Little extra cushion is not bad, makes for a fun bounce back that's all


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 15, 2021)

HOLY SMOKES!!

Here's some news from Univ of Chicago Medical... WEED PREVENTS WuFlu !!









						Cannabis compound inhibits SARS-CoV-2 replication in human lung cells
					

Researchers in the United States have conducted a study showing that a cannabis plant compound inhibited infection with severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) in human lung cells.




					www.news-medical.net
				




To test the effect of CBD on SARS-CoV-2 replication, the researchers pretreated A549 human lung carcinoma cells expressing ACE-2 (A549-ACE2) with 0-10μM CBD for 2 hours before infecting them with SARS-CoV-2.

Analysis of the cells 48 hours later showed that CBD had potently inhibited viral replication in the cells.

Since CBD is often consumed as part of a _Cannabis sativa_ extract, the team investigated whether other cannabinoids could also inhibit SARS-CoV-2 infection, especially those with closely related structures.

Remarkably, the _*only*_ agent that potently inhibited viral replication was CBD; limited or no antiviral activity was exhibited by the other structurally similar cannabinoids tested.

"The incidence of *SARS-CoV-2 *infection was up to an order of magnitude lower in a cohort of patients who had been taking *CBD*, compared with matched patients who had not been taking *CBD*."


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> She came from Minneesooota.  Dutch/Kraut stock. Coulda lost 15lb from her butt.



did she look like this?


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 15, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Middle east?  You could use that nose to split kindling.

More like this... Not really glorpy, and oddly intimidating.  Mebbe it's the feminium bracelet:


----------



## pute (Mar 15, 2021)

OMG....you perv's


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Middle east?  You could use that nose to split kindling.
> 
> More like this... Not really glorpy, and oddly intimidating.  Mebbe it's the feminium bracelet:
> ...


She would rock your world and show you things you never dream of, ever hear of the Australian Smother position. LOL
You won't breath until she lets you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 15, 2021)

Could even see her dropping me in a vat of chocolate pudding and trying to pin me . Yep


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 15, 2021)

Now this is Pretty


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 15, 2021)

One for the other Mod



Angie may enjoy it also   LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 15, 2021)

Quit postin' pics of Hopper's ex.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Quit postin' pics of Hopper's ex.


His Celly LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Middle east?  You could use that nose to split kindling.
> 
> More like this... Not really glorpy, and oddly intimidating.  Mebbe it's the feminium bracelet:
> ...




the nose can be a clue to the female genitalia and is erotic


----------



## pute (Mar 15, 2021)

Ok, I take it back.....you don't have to prove you are perv's anymore I believe you.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 15, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off to eat a cookie and smoke pot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 15, 2021)

It's Monday, I'm already in orbit, and I'm getting bored with this galaxy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> the nose can be a clue to the female genitalia and is erotic
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269558


Whole new meaning to the expression Dairy Bags


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 16, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 16, 2021)

putembk said:


> @GW....we need the moisture so I will deal with this mess again if I have to.  More snow predicted tomorrow.



We'uns could use the moisture as well, though I prefer it not still be frozen when it arrives.



Rudedude said:


> Enjoy the night OFC, I'm off to eat a cookie and smoke pot.



Good idea!


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 16, 2021)

Wake up and go to sleep!


----------



## pute (Mar 16, 2021)

Morning OFC.  More snow today.  We were in an extreme drought....not any more.  This one storm got the area to 100% of normal.  Now it needs to melt.

Up-potting day for me.  Will spend much of the day in the basement.  Not my favorite thing to do but necessary.  I do need to make a run to the grow store soon as well.  The guy that works there has promised me a couple of interesting cuts....I need to press him on that.  They are popular strains circulating through the city right now and I could use some new flavors.

Dense layer of fog just moved through making it almost dark again......spring time in the Rockies.


----------



## pute (Mar 16, 2021)

Morning Big, how is the weather in your area?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 16, 2021)

If you could gather every flake of snow we got last night from the entire ranch, it wouldn't fill a Dixie cup. Blade's coming off the Jeep today.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 16, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning Big, how is the weather in your area?



nothing burger....sunny and 47 today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 16, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> nothing burger....sunny and 47 today
> 
> 
> View attachment 269562
> View attachment 269563





Can you put a quarter next to the pile for size


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 16, 2021)

Big is that from one day or the last 20 yrs LOL?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 269550
> 
> Yes Walt this is a real sex doll
> View attachment 269551
> ...


Thats chick models clothes ya lying ole bastard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2021)

Mini 米妮 Big Boobs Chinese Cute Girl @ UGirls尤果网 UG2015 VIP
					

Mini 米妮 Big Boobs Chinese Hottie @ UGirls尤果网 UG2015 VIP Not only is she really cute, but she is hands down the hottest Chinese gravure model ...




					www.gravuregirlz.com


----------



## pute (Mar 16, 2021)

Productive day here.  Plants have bigger homes, saw and old friend and just got back from the grow store.  I got lucky, they just opened.  Had to dig out from the storm.   Snow is a mess here.  Can't believe it but the next storm has moved in.  I guess you have to go through this to get to summer...

@ Big, what is going on with the sail boat?   Wouldn't be a bad way to spent your days sailing around the world.  Take the plunge.

I agree GW I would rather have this come down as rain.  But it is kind of fun once in a while.  Especially if you are prepared.   I am....was never stuck while most of the city below couldn't move.  If you live here you have the necessary vehicles and everything else to get through most situations.  I would like to have a home generator though. 

Hippie, taking the blade off the Jeep?  Is your winter over?  I thought you still have rough weather in your area....all I have to worry about is a drive way and my snow blower is over 20 years old so I am lucky.   I always though that plows were a maintenance nightmare. 

Roster I bet that is a picture but who knows.  Just Kidding Big


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 16, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> View attachment 269566
> Can you put a quarter next to the pile for size




all in a days work
i been getting my bags of paydirt from Goldbay


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 16, 2021)

I’m still negotiating with the owner on this sailboat


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 16, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's time for a cookie and some two toking.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 16, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night OFC, it's time for a cookie and some two toking.



get ready boy


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 16, 2021)

Pute, I don't have any maintenance issues with my plow. Didn't want the problems with a used one, so I popped 5K for a brand new one. It seriously comes off and goes on in a couple of minutes flat. Only a plow is gonna do five driveways and a 1/3rd of a mile worth of road. Besides, I can stay nice and warm and listen to tunes while I do it.


----------



## pute (Mar 16, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I’m still negotiating with the owner on this sailboat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think by should trade all your gold for the boat.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 17, 2021)

Good morning OFC, Happy St Patty's Day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 17, 2021)

putembk said:


> I think by should trade all your gold for the boat.


He has to.  If he put it aboard, the boat would founder.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 17, 2021)

Wild-but-friendly peacocks posing on my front lawn in the snow:


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Another day to waste.  Question is.... how do I waste it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 17, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Another day to waste.  Question is.... how do I waste it.



hey man , I know this bar on Colfax and it’s a hoot!...


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 17, 2021)

Mother!  What are you doing!!??


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Mother!  What are you doing!!??



be quiet!

she is taking a happy nap


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 17, 2021)

putembk said:


> @ Big, what is going on with the sail boat?   Wouldn't be a bad way to spent your days sailing around the world.  Take the plunge.
> 
> I agree GW I would rather have this come down as rain.  But it is kind of fun once in a while.  Especially if you are prepared.   I am....was never stuck while most of the city below couldn't move.  If you live here you have the necessary vehicles and everything else to get through most situations.  I would like to have a home generator though.



Hee, hee, hee, that was my own dream and I had Illusions (appropriate name), a 36' Cascade cutter rig that had already made a circumnavigation once when I bought it and I further outfitted for that purpose.  A dream Grayfox let me babble about and putter with upgrades until I got old enough to retire and then she told me she wasn't sailing anywhere with me out of sight of land.  I was free to sail where ever I pleased and she would meet me some of those places by plane but no dice on the world cruise.

The original owners commissioning Illusions did so when they were young and lived on her nine years circling the globe, and then they sold her and started figuring out how to make enough money to retire when they reached that age.  Conversely my plan was to comfortably retire and sail the seven seas, but what I failed to consider is how robust and healthy we would be in retirement, versus our youth.  Something else Grayfox pointed out to me.

A dream crushed but assuaged somewhat by selling Illusions and my plane, using the money to upgrade our rentals to double the income, which allowed me to retire five years younger.  In retrospect, that worked out better for me, though it was hard for me to embrace it at the time.

I like the snow sometimes too brother Pute, and always know where to find it when the longing becomes too much to bear.   We get it here in the valley often enough that I haven't gotten that urge since I quit skiing due to my knee replacements, but having a Jeep on hand to always get me where I need to go when we do, or when I decide to go exploring, is a comfort that would be hard for me to break.

The 5.2L GC Limited is a far cry from the practical/spartan flat fender surplus jeeps or the Overland wagons of my youth but have been a comfortable compromise for Grayfox and a comfort in my dotage.


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2021)

@GW, I was never much of boat lover but I still like to climb the highest mountain and piss on the other side.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2021)

Happy St. Patty's Day, gents. Gonna move Thursday's beer day up a day and imbibe with friends at the watering hole.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 17, 2021)

putembk said:


> @GW, I was never much of boat lover but I still like to climb the highest mountain and piss on the other side.



Alas, something else that went with the knees................

Here;s my first wife and me on the right on Mt Hood with friends 


in the late 60's.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> be quiet!
> 
> she is taking a happy nap
> 
> ...


The question is not how many drinks she had.........................................
But how many men had their way with her during the night.
and
That's someones Daughter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 269589


Stolen.  Hadda call in my wifelet to show her this one.  She's gonna show it to her garden club.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 17, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's time for a cookie and a little guitar picking.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2021)

St. Patty's Day went off without a hitch. Lots of people, lots of beer, and not one sign of trouble. Irish celebrating folks know how to do it right.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> St. Patty's Day went off without a hitch. Lots of people, lots of beer, and not one sign of trouble. Irish celebrating folks know how to do it right.


Who was wearing a mask?


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Who was wearing a mask?


Zorro and the Lone Ranger....


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 18, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's another Thirstday.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 18, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. About time for a session of "wake 'n bake". So let's do it. It be Puffin' 'n Passin' time.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 18, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> The question is not how many drinks she had.........................................But how many men had their way with her during the night. and That's someones Daughter



So three business men were having a after conference drink together and the first one says, this bar is alright, but it can't match the Rose and Thorn back home, where you get a full measure, the barman remembers your name, and the first drink is always on the house.

The second business man says, that is nothing, we get the same thing at the Beef and Barley pub, plus they have free nuts and popcorn served with your beer by scantily clad maidens.

The third says, all that is well and good, but at our local St George pub, not only is the first drink free, all your drinks are free and then they take you upstairs for unlimited free sex with multiple partners.

The first business man exclaims, egad, how can they do business that way?  Have you actually done so yourself?

No, but me sister has................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 18, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren. About time for a session of "wake 'n bake". So let's do it. It be Puffin' 'n Passin' time.



As has been spoken, so let it be!  Passing left............


----------



## pute (Mar 18, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Looking out the window and having my first cup.  17f  right now with a high around 50f.   Looks like a nice day for a walk.  Easy day in the grow and will enjoy the break.

Hopefully lots of snow will melt today.  Still have over 2 ft on the ground.  Grass is gonna start to turn green when the snow goes away.  Mowing season is coming fast....more to do!!!

One of these days this old man won't be physically able to get all this shit done....today isn't that day though...I'm still in my prime.  Ha ha!

I need more warm milk and cookies before I do anything though....


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 18, 2021)

I’m retired


----------



## pute (Mar 18, 2021)

^^^funny, I went to work when I retired....


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 18, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Who was wearing a mask?


Out of the entire bar, only half a dozen walked in with one on, and quickly removed them. They were the ones that would follow their Fearless Leader's mandates if he told them to jump off a cliff.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 18, 2021)

Here's some cute baby animobiles.  They start off with a bunch of kids petting a baby triceratops.  

But at the 1:00 mark, you gonna be amazed.


----------



## pute (Mar 18, 2021)

Daumn, I live in a rough neighborhood.....this just happened in front of my house.....scared the shit right out of me.  







You can't see the car or two more cop cars to the left.  K-9 unit and all.  Stolen car with drugs as far as can tell.  Tore the car apart and found a bag of something.  Had the guy pinned down with M-16's!!   

What scared me the most is the fricken dog was running around and I had just taken my garbage out this morning with a bag of marijuana trash in it......holly shit.  Fortunately they kept the dog close to the car and never got a whiff of my garbage.....

Just another day in the hood.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 18, 2021)

put, most  Five-o k9s are trained on just one drug , maybe two .. but the street coppers prefer the attack mode letting the drug smelling be second hand and they have to entice the dog with a yank on de leash to prove sumtin which maybe false .. you're area prob is pot ... told to me by customs and border coppers  22 years ago


----------



## pute (Mar 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> put, most  Five-o k9s are trained on just one drug , maybe two .. but the street coppers prefer the attack mode letting the drug smelling be second hand and they have to entice the dog with a yank on de leash to prove sumtin which maybe false .. you're area prob is pot ... told to me by customs and border coppers  22 years ago



Still scared the holly B-Jesus out of me.   Turned out to be a Repo with stolen plates.  Don't know what was in the bag they took but wrote the guy up, towed the car and LET HIM GO.... took 6 cars and a dog to do this......?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 18, 2021)

^^^^ Illegal Tacos


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 18, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's cookie time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 18, 2021)

were in the bag


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 18, 2021)

That ain't no shit.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 19, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Fryday.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 19, 2021)

Good Friedday morning, ya old potheads.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Mar 19, 2021)

Almost the weekend again. Now that I'm semi retired my weekends are 5 days long.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 19, 2021)

putembk said:


> ^^^funny, I went to work when I retired....



Retirement was just a shift to my new occupation of hobbies and doing more of my own handy work.  I believe it is good to continuously face novel situations that promote new neural network growth to offset the ghastly rate they are dying off in our dotages. 

That's the fun part.  The hard part is having the rest of my body continue to keep, thanking my good fortune to live during a time that some replacement parts are available.



putembk said:


> Still scared the holly B-Jesus out of me.   Turned out to be a Repo with stolen plates.  Don't know what was in the bag they took but wrote the guy up, towed the car and LET HIM GO.... took 6 cars and a dog to do this......?



Possibly the extra cops were because he wasn't wearing a mask???

I was a party one day replete with various recreational drugs and a full hot tub when a cop car skidded to a halt at the curb directly across the street, shortly after followed by a second.  The party emptied through the back door, some patrons dressing as they ran and the host quickly hid his stash and rushed around clearing evidence of debauchery before the cops arrived at the door.

Just as suddenly as they arrived, the cops turned on their lights and rushed off without sirens or any clue as to why they stopped in the first place.

The punch line is that the host couldn't remember where he hid his stash and hadn't found it by the time he sold the place and moved out.


----------



## pute (Mar 19, 2021)

Happy Fryday OFC!  Those who still receive a W2 can now enjoy your weekend.  Those who have a garden can continue working.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 19, 2021)

we are enjoying morning dabs of Bodhi seeds Snow Leopard...good stuff my friends

i dont usually f v c k around , but when I do , I don’t f v c k around


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 19, 2021)

Enjoy the evening OFC, it's time for a cookie and some geetar playing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 19, 2021)

Cool shirt for all the Pop pops out there


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## pute (Mar 19, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2021)

Gonna take me a few more hours to hammer my eyelids shut.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 20, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Satyrday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 20, 2021)

Good morning folks


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 20, 2021)

Let us rejoice this Shatterday and start it on an upbeat note by hugging the person or pup next to you and passing left!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 20, 2021)

Morning guys. Gotta find something to get into today. I hate to make plans, 'cause they keep tossing the word "premeditated" around in court when I do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 20, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Let us rejoice this Shatterday and start it on an upbeat note by hugging the person or pup next to you and passing left!
> 
> View attachment 269634


Got to love the Dog  Looks like he is saying    "No he was mine 1st, then her found her"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning guys. Gotta find something to get into today. I hate to make plans, 'cause they keep tossing the word "premeditated" around in court when I do.


When I walk into a Courtroom the judge says Guilty before the trial has begun.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 20, 2021)

Have a great night OFC, it's cookie time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 20, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Have a great night OFC, it's cookie time.



hey man , it’s only 3 in the afternoon here.......you didn’t move to Liverpool when I wasn’t looking did you?


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Mar 20, 2021)

I just took the studded winter tires of my GMC P/U.
Watch it snow tomorrow.


----------



## pute (Mar 20, 2021)

QUOTE="Wannabe_Biker, post: 1116724, member: 61121"]
I just took the studded winter tires of my GMC P/U.
Watch it snow tomorrow.
[/QUOTE]

Just like washing your car = rain...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 20, 2021)

putembk said:


> QUOTE="Wannabe_Biker, post: 1116724, member: 61121"]
> I just took the studded winter tires of my GMC P/U.
> Watch it snow tomorrow.Or putting the snow blower away



Just like washing your car = rain...
[/QUOTE]
Or putting the snow blower away


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 20, 2021)

I double jinxed it. I pulled the blades off the Honda ATV and the Jeep.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 21, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning guys. Gotta find something to get into today. I hate to make plans, 'cause they keep tossing the word "premeditated" around in court when I do.



Throwing a lot of crazy s**t out there can help with an insanity plea later though..............



RosterTheCog said:


> Got to love the Dog  Looks like he is saying    "No he was mine 1st, then her found her"



Looks like he got lucky!



Hippie420 said:


> I double jinxed it. I pulled the blades off the Honda ATV and the Jeep.



Leaving my snow shovel out and handy has successfully thwarted further snow storms in these climes.

Hee, hee, hee, some new experiments with the EtOH Pro turning beer into white lightening and some Pinot Noir into a tasty brandy that burns with a clear almost invisible flame.  I have a hydrometer coming, but just a sip on the end of my tongue gave me a good buzz.


----------



## giggy (Mar 21, 2021)

howdy old farts, thought i would drop in and say hello.


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Rudedude (Mar 21, 2021)

Have a good night OFC.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 22, 2021)

Good morning OFC. Moanday, Moanday.


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Another round of snow came through yesterday and last night.  Still snowing.  Looks like about 8".  Spring time in the Rockies.  Looks like we will get more 3 out of the next 5 days.    Sure is helping with the drought we have been going through.

Will be busy in the garden much of the day.  As a matter of fact.....busy week coming.  Right now I am gonna relax, watch the snow and have my coffee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

Been there done that......to many times.....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 22, 2021)

putembk said:


> View attachment 269668
> 
> 
> Been there done that......to many times.....


I am sincerely trying to quit.........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 22, 2021)

The solution to the crisis at the Boarder


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 22, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's cookie time.


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2021)

@ GW.  I will never quit.  Last thing on my mind.  Roll me up and smoke me when I die.

Quick pic of today's work.  Quick cut down, partial trim and hang for about a week the dry trim it. Key Lime Pie...good shit.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 23, 2021)

Good morning OFC, it's Two Toke Tuesday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> @ GW.  I will never quit.  Last thing on my mind.  Roll me up and smoke me when I die.
> 
> Quick pic of today's work.  Quick cut down, partial trim and hang for about a week the dry trim it. Key Lime Pie...good shit.


OMIGAWD


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 23, 2021)

OKAY... The Ancient Cherry of the Old Farts has just had a funny experience I gotta share.

Every morning, I do the three cryptograms that show up in the paper.  This morning, I had just finished a double-half bag of volcano pixie farts.  Half-bags are the most efficient for getting truly dynamited. I never did two before. And I was deep into the second one, deciphering, when...

...The Wave Came In.  <-- Y'all know what I mean.  Well, what happened to my ability to break cryptograms hit a very strange tangle-field.

The letters I had written down were all mixed up.  I had used them wrong, tried to change them to the right letters... and I wound up mixing up yet more.

The nearest I can get to having you relate:  While asleep and dreaming, did you ever notice you cannot read something, like a newspaper or a label? <-- That's a common oddity with us hoomans.

Well I wuzzn't asleep.  A few hours have passed, so I could type this.  A couple of times.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 23, 2021)

Good morning old farts. It be coffee time here, the start to a good day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> @ GW.  I will never quit.  Last thing on my mind.  Roll me up and smoke me when I die.



Ummmm, I was actually referring to quitting taking too big a bong hits.  Having just too too much fun to quit cannabis...........

Back to playing with the EtOH Pro this morning and currently trying to see how concentrated I can get 80 proof vodka with multiple runs.  I got the 13% wine to 130 proof brandy and 5% beer to 110 proof white lightening in one pass and have the 80 proof vodka at 170 proof after two passes.

I had my dental appointment to marvel at my implant that came out and the dentist had no clue, as the tissue and everything looks stellar, so he is going to consult with experts and get back to me.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 23, 2021)

A mama and her teenage babies came through... I know the photography sucks, but WTH, it was through a window.  Best shot I managed before (*poof*) gone.


----------



## pute (Mar 23, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Looks like a wet spring this year.  Storms moving through every day now.  Mountains are getting pounded.  We need it bad!  Last year tens of thousands of acres burned because of a major drought in the area.  Colorado and Cali's forests are burning up in the summer.  Gotten so bad firefighters can't stop them.

Paid a visit to my doc yesterday.  I have been getting severe head pains.   He instantly wrote me a referral to see a specialist.  Sure seems like primary care doctors are nothing more than routing specialists. 


@GW, I haven't used a bong in years.  Never my cup of tea.  Water bongs taste like toilet to me and I have always liked my one hitter better.  Tastes much better to me.

Busy day in the grow and a walk will pretty much take up most of my day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Looks like a wet spring this year.  Storms moving through every day now.  Mountains are getting pounded.  We need it bad!  Last year tens of thousands of acres burned because of a major drought in the area.  Colorado and Cali's forests are burning up in the summer.  Gotten so bad firefighters can't stop them.
> 
> Paid a visit to my doc yesterday.  I have been getting severe head pains.   He instantly wrote me a referral to see a specialist.  Sure seems like primary care doctors are nothing more than routing specialists.
> 
> ...


Hope you are OK


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 23, 2021)

my older sister passed away yesterday so it’s been pretty sober around here....she was 82

 my mom had 13 kids and we are down to the last three

hug the ones you love today while you have the chance


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss bro.


----------



## pute (Mar 23, 2021)

@ Big.  Sorry bro.  I know how it feels.  I am the only one in my family left.  I watched each one pass including my younger brother 3 years ago.  Kind of a lonely feeling if you think about it.  

Be well my friend.  We are all here to support you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> my older sister passed away yesterday so it’s been pretty sober around here....she was 82
> 
> my mom had 13 kids and we are down to the last three
> 
> hug the ones you love today while you have the chance


Big So Sorry Brother, I have six older sisters lost the 1st one last yr and the others are in very bad shape too,


----------



## pute (Mar 23, 2021)

Well, who would have guessed.  We just had a mass shooting in in Boulder Colorado by a man of Muslim dissent. Ahmad Al Aliwi Alissa. The weapon used was and AR15 which is an assault rifle.  Sure enough there is now plans by our lawmakers to ban all Assault Rifles.  Americans did not do this so why is our 2nd amendment being being threatened because of something a Non American Did. 

Shouldn't we be looking to protect the American public by protecting our border and immigration laws.  Guess not.  This is getting ridiculous.  Other countries are laughing as us.  We are loosing our grip on reality to who ever is taking the country down the road to ruination.

We may have passed the point of no return and I wonder what the future of the True American holds.  Think I will get drunk.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Looks like a wet spring this year.  Storms moving through every day now.  Mountains are getting pounded.  We need it bad!  Last year tens of thousands of acres burned because of a major drought in the area.  Colorado and Cali's forests are burning up in the summer.  Gotten so bad firefighters can't stop them.
> 
> Paid a visit to my doc yesterday.  I have been getting severe head pains.   He instantly wrote me a referral to see a specialist.  Sure seems like primary care doctors are nothing more than routing specialists.
> 
> ...


 
*"Sure seems like primary care doctors are nothing more than routing specialists."*

You are spot on.  Has to be that way.  If you think of it, a doctor in an office is terribly limited as to equipment, time, and ability to do actual patient care. 

Blood draws tell your doctor a lot.  Coupled with other things easily and safely done (oxy reading finger thingy, weight, stethoscope check of lungs and heart, blood pressure) your doctor can make sound calls as to *what* treatment is needed, if any.

And since he has scheduled patients for every minute he is in office, he cannot very well stop and set that bone right there (after putting the patient under without a gas-passer there to do it), or get out his surgical equipment to remove an infected appendix.

So he does the most efficient and best thing for the patient: Sends them to specialists who do x, y, or z every day.  Makes sense when ya thinks onnit.


----------



## pute (Mar 23, 2021)

@ Walt, didn't used to be that way.  My doctor was a Doctor once upon a time.  Actually knew and told you what your problem was and many times would solve the problem in one way or another.  Won't even write a prescription these days.   Afraid of his own shadow I guess.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 23, 2021)

Just noted this:

We may have passed the point of no return and I wonder what the future of the True American holds. 

I can tell you that it is not over.  It ain't political (I hope) -- just status -- the EO put in effect when some guy got in gives the United States military the *authority to act* in the case of foreign interference in the US election.  <-- That is what the EO says.  It is current LAW.

And it does this:


The EO OVERRIDES THE *SCOTUS,* OVERRIDES *CONGRESS*, OVERRIDES THE CURRENT *PRESIDENCY.  *And the previous guy is out of the picture now.

The EO is in effect -- meaning: it is in POWER until May 23. The world is at stake.

The final act has yet to come.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> @ Walt, didn't used to be that way.  My doctor was a Doctor once upon a time.  Actually knew and told you what your problem was and many times would solve the problem in one way or another.  Won't even write a prescription these days.   Afraid of his own shadow I guess.


Yes, that is true.  And the lawyers came in and found green pastures that they soon filled with manure.

The reasons I laid out above are to protect the patients and the doctors. ALL doctors nowadays (if they have hospital privileges) are salaried employees.

A doctor without hospital privileges puts his pecker in the pickle grinder every time he makes the mistake of doing what you call "Doctor" with a capital "D".  Since he does NOT have access to $10MM worth of equipment, and since he is a generalist and NOT a specialist, his operating skills, etc. will NOT be the best for either the patient or the doctor.

You don't want heart surgery in a doctor's office.  You don't want to have to help pay for your doctor's two million dollar CT scan machine installed in his office next to his five million dollar top-grade operating theater, next to his... you get the idea.

So hospitals require specialists as well as generalists.  My son is a Board Certified Internist. <-- That means he is the old-fashioned kind of doctor... but he has no practice.

He has to be double-damn-good at a LOT of things... because he is the very first physician every person coming through the hospital entrance sees.  Whether they have been in a motorcycle wreck, or they have a strange fungus all over them, or some weird rash (that may be poison ivy, or may be an indicator of a deadly infection).

So, Scooter is one level up from your "normal" doc -- he reads the patient's problems, and assigns other doctors to do deep surgeries.

Best for the patient thataway.

Funny story Scooter just told me:  Guy comes in, and his face is _off_. So Scotty says to hisself, "I'll start here and just keep on sewing different pieces together here there and everywhere until I get it repaired as best as possible."

So he works for a couple of hours, and actually gets the guy's face back on and in damn' good shape.  Took a coupla hundred stitches.

The guy wakes up, and the first thing he says is:  "I don't like all these stitches. They itch.  I want them out."


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Just noted this:
> 
> We may have passed the point of no return and I wonder what the future of the True American holds.
> 
> ...



May 23 rd eh?.......another doomsday prediction?...I have endured way to many “on this date” it’s gonna happen that turned out to be nothing burgers that I am afraid I have run out of s h I t s to give , call me semi jaded , cynical , or burn out but that’s how I feel...

in the mean time , I’m gonna take a day at a time


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 23, 2021)

Not a doomsday prediction.  Simply a clear statement of a current-at-this-time LAW in effect.

Taking it a day at a time is the most excellent of choices.  Good on ya.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Not a doomsday prediction.  Simply a clear statement of a current-at-this-time LAW in effect.
> 
> Taking it a day at a time is the most excellent of choices.  Good on ya.



yes Sir....what I heard you say in that post was that the military are in charge and on May 23 rd the military is going to take over the government?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> The weapon used was and AR15 which is an assault rifle.


Wrong. An AR15 is a semi auto version of a M16, which is a select fire weapon that is classified as an assault weapon.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 23, 2021)

Enjoy the night OFC, it's cookie time.


----------



## pute (Mar 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Wrong. An AR15 is a semi auto version of a M16, which is a select fire weapon that is classified as an assault weapon.


Shows you what I know about assult weapons.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

Shows you what I know about assult weapons.
[/QUOTE]
This is now defined as assault weapon due to the mods and add-ons.
Man this baby rocks fire 2 rds a min if you are trained in extreme ball reloading.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Shows you what I know about assult weapons.


This is now defined as assault weapon due to the mods and add-ons.
Man this baby rocks fire 2 rds a min if you are trained in extreme ball reloading.
View attachment 269711

[/QUOTE]
It is probably dead balls accurate once sighted in


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 23, 2021)

I doubt it. Too many variables. Powder is measured, not weighed, variances in ball weight, not to mention it's a smooth bore. That said, I don't want to be standing in front of the business end when it goes off.


----------



## burnie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2021)

Ill kick that ass with my spring loaded bb gun. Ask all the squirrels🐿.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 24, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yes Sir....what I heard you say in that post was that the military are in charge and on May 23 rd the military is going to take over the government?


I din' say quite that.  The military are in charge right now.  The EO will expire then.

I think that what is going down right now is the phase touted so many times by Q:

"They must be shown."  <-- And even the dumbest are now starting to itch all over.

_"It's tough for the MSM that the Colorado shooter is an anti-political name Syrian refugee immigrant named Ahmad al-Aliwi Alissa _(an Irishman, per the FBI?)_.... who pledged an oath to ISIS... and only killed white civilians."_

LATE EDIT:  I love that switcheroo.  I just C&P'd that sentence without noticing. Kewl.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 24, 2021)

putembk said:


> Shows you what I know about assault weapons.


(*snork*)  Well, you know more than those making laws.

This is an assault weapon:






Trivia:  The two guys above are 20-year-old Stephen Manthei, right, and fellow soldier Bob Tarbuck, left, preparing for the Battle of Ripcord, during which their platoon was attacked, killing everyone but the two of them.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I din' say quite that.  The military are in charge right now.  The EO will expire then.
> 
> I think that what is going down right now is the phase touted so many times by Q:
> 
> ...



good morning Unca

if the military are in charge , they don’t seem to be very good at it cause everyday I see Cameltoe Harris swearing in new cabinet members and there is a new Secretary of Defense who is the New Boss of the military and the troops seem to be following the new Bosses orders

like all the new sensitivity training and appointments of lgbtqxyz deviant people and the firing of the previous administrations appointments

it looks like business as usual in DC except for all the covid protocols , it does not look like those EO orders have any power , a lot of bark and no bite


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> (*snork*)  Well, you know more than those making laws.
> 
> This is an assault weapon:
> View attachment 269745
> ...


They look American Indian, perhaps Cherokees from the windtalkers.
That's right , that hunk of metal is only a tool, the minds that pull the trigger is the real weapon and they can not ban our minds yet
Or can they, we shall see what this new "Gates" does to people.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 24, 2021)

putembk said:


> Paid a visit to my doc yesterday.  I have been getting severe head pains.   He instantly wrote me a referral to see a specialist.  Sure seems like primary care doctors are nothing more than routing specialists.
> 
> @GW, I haven't used a bong in years.  Never my cup of tea.  Water bongs taste like toilet to me and I have always liked my one hitter better.  Tastes much better to me.



Good luck on the head pains brother and I'm thinking good advice seeking a specialists if they are severe!



bigsur51 said:


> my older sister passed away yesterday so it’s been pretty sober around here....she was 82 my mom had 13 kids and we are down to the last threehug the ones you love today while you have the chance



Commiseration and condolences brother!  We're on the last three as well, but only started with four........



putembk said:


> Well, who would have guessed.  We just had a mass shooting in in Boulder Colorado by a man of Muslim dissent. Ahmad Al Aliwi Alissa. The weapon used was and AR15 which is an assault rifle.  Sure enough there is now plans by our lawmakers to ban all Assault Rifles.  Americans did not do this so why is our 2nd amendment being being threatened because of something a Non American Did.
> 
> Shouldn't we be looking to protect the American public by protecting our border and immigration laws.  Guess not.  This is getting ridiculous.  Other countries are laughing as us.  We are loosing our grip on reality to who ever is taking the country down the road to ruination. We may have passed the point of no return and I wonder what the future of the True American holds.  Think I will get drunk.



It feels like the evil and nevarious empire is winning to me too brother!



Hippie420 said:


> Wrong. An AR15 is a semi auto version of a M16, which is a select fire weapon that is classified as an assault weapon.



They said he also had a Ruger AC556 pistol, which is a military select fire version of the Mini 14.  How is that possible, as it was manufactured after 1986, so ostensibly he would have had to be law enforcement or a Class 3 gun dealer???????????????????


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 24, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> They look American Indian, perhaps Cherokees from the windtalkers. That's right , that hunk of metal is only a tool, the minds that pull the trigger is the real weapon and they can not ban our minds yet Or can they, we shall see what this new "Gates" does to people.



As I recall, it was the Navaho language used by the Windtalkers, which is different from Cherokee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> As I recall, it was the Navaho language used by the Windtalkers, which is different from Cherokee.


You are absolutely correct  sorry for any confusion .  I used C N N 's facts checker again


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 24, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> You are absolutely correct  sorry for any confusion .  I used C N N 's facts checker again



At one point I thought my Native American heritage was Cherokee or Choctaw, so studied the Cherokee written language and their history.  They were/are one of the five civilized tribes relocated to Indian Territory (Oklahoma) and have an interesting history, which included adopting new ways/technology. 

"According to record" when the first Europeans laid eyes on the Cherokees, some of them were blonde and redheaded, suggesting missing records of previous gene transfers.................

If you read BC America, you will also note evidence of contact from the Old World via the Red River, which might relate to the Navaho/Anasazi language.  It has been long enough that I would have to refresh my memory, but I seem to recall it was XX (Libyan?) hieroglyphs and there are XX words shared with the Navaho language.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> (*snork*)  Well, you know more than those making laws.
> 
> This is an assault weapon:
> View attachment 269745



SAW's provide better cover fire than utility as a hand carried assault weapon.

They offer suppression and denial.  They can lay down enough fire to keep the enemies heads down while the squad is moving/digging in and deny no mans land to any living creature, but they are damn heavy (M-60 @ 23+ lbs) and go through a lot of heavy ammo so require humpers.

I might add that the guys carrying the M-60's were the first guys that got shot at in Viet Nam.

My choice firepower at a weight I could hump myself, would be a MP-5 or a Uzi.......................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 24, 2021)

May I also note that I always coveted a Ruger AC-556 because it has a three shot burst feature, which it does with a simple cam and ratchet, and achieves full auto using a simple disconnector link like the M-2 Carbine, making me wonder how many converted Mini-14's there are out there?

I was able to get a federal stamp for a Mac 11 manufactured previous to 1986, and stamps for some firearms manufactured later that were declared destructive devices after I already owned them, but was never able to get a Ruger AC556 because it was a full auto manufactured after 1986.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> As I recall, it was the Navaho language used by the Windtalkers, which is different from Cherokee.


You are correct.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> May I also note that I always coveted a Ruger AC-556 because it has a three shot burst feature, which it does with a simple cam and ratchet, and achieves full auto using a simple disconnector link like the M-2 Carbine, making me wonder how many converted Mini-14's there are out there?
> 
> I was able to get a federal stamp for a Mac 11 manufactured previous to 1986, and stamps for some firearms manufactured later that were declared destructive devices after I already owned them, but was never able to get a Ruger AC556 because it was a full auto manufactured after 1986.


Fire control for full auto or three round burst occasionally available from Delta Team Tactical. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good luck on the head pains brother and I'm thinking good advice seeking a specialists if they are severe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bubba said:


> Fire control for full auto or three round burst occasionally available from Delta Team Tactical.
> 
> Bubba


Whoops, my bad, I was thinking it was patterned after the AR15....not so, more like mini 14.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 24, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Looks like a wet spring this year.  Storms moving through every day now.  Mountains are getting pounded.  We need it bad!  Last year tens of thousands of acres burned because of a major drought in the area.  Colorado and Cali's forests are burning up in the summer.  Gotten so bad firefighters can't stop them.
> 
> Paid a visit to my doc yesterday.  I have been getting severe head pains.   He instantly wrote me a referral to see a specialist.  Sure seems like primary care doctors are nothing more than routing specialists.
> 
> ...


Pute 
Have you ever had a neck injury or problems with stiff neck etc................................
I suffered an old football injury , got hit hard from side and shoulder pad came up and pushed my neck out of place, could not turn my head for 2 weeks or more, I eventually was able to get it to work right (but never going to a Doctor was a mistake, this mistake has followed me all my adult life.
Severe headaches on a migraine level , have you asked the chiropractor to adjust your neck at all? I have learned to do self adjustments over the years and it is pretty much the only way mine go away, that and Vicodin if really blown out in pain (then the icepacks come out wrapped around my brain.
The scrapple logged in there does not hurt me , only makes it hard to place my words properly.
I do really well with pics after my accident.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 24, 2021)

*The RosterMan has arrived Thanks Mods
I may have finally found myself.*​


----------



## pute (Mar 24, 2021)

Morning, had two more incidents with my head last night. Have 3 plants to trim and need to get them done with this crap in my head going on.  Don't know how long or how much this will effect my routine.  I don't have time for this.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 24, 2021)

Good morning my old fart peeps, hope all are as good as can be today. How about a session of "wake 'n bake" ? It be Puffin' 'n Passin' time.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 24, 2021)

'pute, bro, get to the doctor.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 24, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> 'pute, bro, get to the doctor.


I agree go get a cat scan never know what those blood vessels are looking like.
I would go today, or emergency room if any blurred vision or headache that does not go away at all.
You will be fine Bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 24, 2021)

@putembk  do you have uncontrolled blood pressure I had more headaches then too
once I was put on beta block it helped


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 24, 2021)

GW, if'n I had to hump it, I'd go with a XM177E2. She can wear a 30 round mag full of goodies and weigh the same as a '16 does empty. For having a 11.5" barrel, she's as accurate as any of the rest of my poodle shooters. Small Arms of the World describes it as a "submachine gun", but it's not. Subs use pistol ammo, not rifle ammo.
NOW, if I had no access to spare parts or cleaning supplies, I'd take a '47 over any of 'em, but I'd make the Old Hen carry the thing.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 24, 2021)

Back in the olden days, we humped our own M-14's and ammo, but you had to sandbag them to hit anything with them on full auto, so most of the M-14's issued were missing the selector and our creed was, "one shot, one kill."  Let the M-1917's and BAR's handle the full auto glory.

My M1A1 Ultra Match (M-14 semi) was my shooter of choice when using a service rifle in DCM high power competitions.  My best position was 200 yard rapid fire (about a round per second) from a setting position, from which could shoot Grand Master scores with it, but unfortunately my standing offhand sucked, so I never won a tournament.  

As a civilian I've owned a HK G-3 a FN FAL, both sweet, and an AR-15 SP-1 but they came out with the M-16 after I was discharged and I've never shot one or handled a XM177E2.  

I agree that for reliability under extreme conditions versus accuracy, the AK-47 is the weapon of choice.  Sort of the Honey Badger of assault rifles.

My AR-15 SP-1 was a tack driver but was easily fouled and didn't have the forward assist that they added later, so was fussy with ammo.

Hard to beat the M-14 for breaking falls when diving for cover and when parrying or delivering butt strokes.  You treat her with respect, she will take care of you!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hard to beat the '14 for butt stroking someone into the hereafter, too. Got a few of 'em. A bit heavy for my old ass to hump for days.
My first SP1 cost me a whopping $265, brand new, in a box with a sling and two 20 round mags. Old Hen bought me a FN-LAR many moons ago for Christmas. I think she was trying to pop my heart. No recoil to speak of, but still a bit heavy for my lazy fanny to haul.
A really fun gun to shoot is an AR 10. Got a bit more stinging power.
Shot my first deer with an NDM-86, a Chinese copy of a Russian Dragunov.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 24, 2021)

If memory serves me right, first was the M16, then the M16A1 which had the forward assist, then the M16A2 with different sites, then the M16A3 that the three round burst feature.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 24, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning Unca
> 
> if the military are in charge , they don’t seem to be very good at it cause everyday I see Cameltoe Harris swearing in new cabinet members and there is a new Secretary of Defense who is the New Boss of the military and the troops seem to be following the new Bosses orders
> 
> ...



"They must be shown."

The population at large is seeing that which "they must be shown":







ttps://www.independentsentinel.com/border-cages-reek-of-urine-and-vomit-scabies-lice-flu-cov-are-rampant/


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2021)

"They must be shown."

China military is on "high alert".  Ours has been ordered to "stand down" to remove all extremists from the military.  TINS

You ready?  CATHOLICS and EVANGELICAL CHRISTIANS are on the "extremist" list.









						Marine Corps Officer Warns Congress Against Classifying Christians in Military as ‘Religious Extremists’
					

A slide used in a Department of Defense (DOD) training manual identifies Catholics and evangelical Christians as “religious ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Hard to beat the '14 for butt stroking someone into the hereafter, too. Got a few of 'em. A bit heavy for my old ass to hump for days.  My first SP1 cost me a whopping $265, brand new, in a box with a sling and two 20 round mags. Old Hen bought me a FN-LAR many moons ago for Christmas. I think she was trying to pop my heart. No recoil to speak of, but still a bit heavy for my lazy fanny to haul.
> A really fun gun to shoot is an AR 10. Got a bit more stinging power. Shot my first deer with an NDM-86, a Chinese copy of a Russian Dragunov.



If I learned anything in the military, it was that humping is over rated, but on the other hand a day of bench shooting 30 caliber sporting weights usually leaves me beat up.  I mostly hunted with a scoped Winchester Model 70, or 94 carbine with peep in the brush.

Grayfox bought me a Model 70 Ultramatch tournament rifle in 308 for a wedding gift, and I sent her on a cruise to Cancun with her girlfriends for a bachelorette party.  I then took my existing pre-64 tournament rifle and had it re-barreled with a McMillan fluted stainless barrel in 22-250 and stuck a 16 power Redfield on it for varmint.

Was your Norinco Draganov 7.62X54  or 7.62X51?  Either a good deer round.  So is a 7.62X39 for that matter, with similar ballistics to a 30:30.

I killed my first deer with a post 64 Model 70 in 270 with Redfield 3-9, shooting a 150 gr Hornady, Winchester brass, Federal primer, and I forget how many grains of 4831 in mah dotage.  

I shot it at the bottom of a deep steep canyon, near an old silver mine, and had to carry it out; a good lesson..........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 25, 2021)

Is this a male?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 25, 2021)

Real gun 50 rd clip discovered at a drug raid made to look like a nerf gun


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2021)

7.62X54R, GW. Guy I was hunting with scolded me for using Russian surplus FMJs. Did a heart/lung shot at 100 yards and watched it drop, got ready for a follow up shot, and watched its eyes glaze over. Never knew what hit it. I don't like critters to suffer. I ain't mad at 'em, I just like to eat 'em.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is this a male?
> View attachment 269775


Yep, that's a male. As a matter of fact, it's Hopper's twin brother!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, that's a male. As a matter of fact, it's Hopper's twin brother!


Glad you said that and not me LOL


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 25, 2021)

Later OFC, things here are just too right of the road for my tastes. I'm sick of biting my tongue when right wing bullshit is constantly pushed.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2021)

Now you know how I feel when I'm stupid enough to watch main stream news.

I will admit that politics are getting a little thick on here. It's the swing back of the left leaning mods from before. Hope you land somewhere you're among like minded friends. I'm happy with this place.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 25, 2021)

Goodnight Brother


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 25, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Later OFC, things here are just too right of the road for my tastes. I'm sick of biting my tongue when right wing bullshit is constantly pushed.




I have some bad news for you my Friend.

The left wing and the right wing belong to the same bird.

The choice is clear.

There is none.

Vote Oligarchy.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 25, 2021)

Check out the video footage and forensic analysis of George Floyd's death behind the rioting and distruction:

https://player.vimeo.com/video/458341529


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Later OFC, things here are just too right of the road for my tastes. I'm sick of biting my tongue when right wing bullshit is constantly pushed.


Again,,it is what it is. There are whole fking shit load of Liberal forums you wont have to bite your tongue on Rudy if that's what you want.
I wouldn't want you to get sores in your mouth.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 25, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> Later OFC, things here are just too right of the road for my tastes. I'm sick of biting my tongue when right wing bullshit is constantly pushed.


God speed brother!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Back in the olden days, we humped our own M-14's and ammo, but you had to sandbag them to hit anything with them on full auto, so most of the M-14's issued were missing the selector and our creed was, "one shot, one kill."  Let the M-1917's and BAR's handle the full auto glory.
> 
> My M1A1 Ultra Match (M-14 semi) was my shooter of choice when using a service rifle in DCM high power competitions.  My best position was 200 yard rapid fire (about a round per second) from a setting position, from which could shoot Grand Master scores with it, but unfortunately my standing offhand sucked, so I never won a tournament.
> 
> ...


I built my own AR rifles. They run like tops. I generally go through 200-400 rounds of 5.56/.223 ammo, no jams. 

 I watched a you tube of a full auto run to the death between AK and AR 15.  What killed both of them was the barrel glowing red in the chamber area until the barrels actually drooped! The AR ran more rounds, but here's the difference: The AR was toast, could not be fixed by them in the field.  with the AK, grabbing it with both hands he smacked it against a tree trunk and actually straightened the barrel enough to get it firing again!

I dont own any AKs, but that was an impressive demonstration of something that just wont give up.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I built my own AR rifles. They run like tops. I generally go through 200-400 rounds of 5.56/.223 ammo, no jams.
> 
> I watched a you tube of a full auto run to the death between AK and AR 15.  What killed both of them was the barrel glowing red in the chamber area until the barrels actually drooped! The AR ran more rounds, but here's the difference: The AR was toast, could not be fixed by them in the field.  with the AK, grabbing it with both hands he smacked it against a tree trunk and actually straightened the barrel enough to get it firing again!
> 
> ...


WOW!!  I'da like to have seen that!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is this a male?
> View attachment 269775





Hippie420 said:


> 7.62X54R, GW. Guy I was hunting with scolded me for using Russian surplus FMJs. Did a heart/lung shot at 100 yards and watched it drop, got ready for a follow up shot, and watched its eyes glaze over. Never knew what hit it. I don't like critters to suffer. I ain't mad at 'em, I just like to eat 'em.



Soft nose ammo makes a bigger difference with lower velocity/energy pistol ammo than a high velocity rifle round.  A 7.62 X 54 would still be supersonic and have somewhere around 2500 ft/lbs at 100 yard.   The bad thing about soft nose or hollow point rifle ammo, is how much meat it tears up.



Bubba said:


> I built my own AR rifles. They run like tops. I generally go through 200-400 rounds of 5.56/.223 ammo, no jams.  I watched a you tube of a full auto run to the death between AK and AR 15.  What killed both of them was the barrel glowing red in the chamber area until the barrels actually drooped! The AR ran more rounds, but here's the difference: The AR was toast, could not be fixed by them in the field.  with the AK, grabbing it with both hands he smacked it against a tree trunk and actually straightened the barrel enough to get it firing again!  I dont own any AKs, but that was an impressive demonstration of something that just wont give up.  Bubba



Yeah, a 5.56mm creates less than heat than a 7.62mm, so has the advantage from a rounds fired stand point but the AR-15 is a precision firearm with good accuracy and the AK-45 is a loose tolerance sheet metal creation that is cheap and designed to be easy to build, foolproof to operate, and so loose tolerance as to be reliable under extreme conditions, but a fire for effect weapon as opposed to an accurate one.

The 1911A1 45's they issued us were also loose tolerance for reliability, but we had to stuff our holster with rags to keep the kalunk, kalunk from giving us away as we walked.  I loved shooting them because of the large subsonic round that you could actually hear hit the target after a short delay.  Kerpop, kerwhack!

I saw a film of a M-60 melt down.  You could actually see the shadow of the bullets traveling through the barrel.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> WOW!!  I'da like to have seen that!!


Probably still on youtube, if it hasn't been banned or something.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 26, 2021)

Full auto can be fun if someone else is paying for the ammo and loading the magazines/belts, but my tastes as a civilian rapidly returned to one shot, one bullseye.  

I do like machine gun rounds though!  While the Browning 50 BMG is an exact scaled up 30:06 round at around the same velocities, and was developed as a Browning M2 heavy machine gun round for knocking out equipment, it makes a delightful 1000 yard plus wind bucking sniper/target round.  I was born in 1943, so when I cast my gaze upon SN00043 of Barrett's Model 90 bullpup sniper rifles, the immediate love affair began.    She came in a lot of rifles and Benjamins in trade for my "modified" 65 Sunbeam Tiger, which was part of what sealed the deal for me.

I loaded my own rounds using Lake City cases and surplus bullets for practice, and Speers for accuracy.  I got some nice tight patterns at 1000 yards and beyond, but the record 1000 yard 50 BMG group at that time was a 4" group using a lathe turned bore rider bullet.  It was also out of a rifle weighing over twice what the about 22lb Barrett 90 did and had a longer barrel without a muzzle break.

The Barrett also relied on a bipod, while the McMillian uses a stock exactly parallel to the barrel and sandbags, to reduce muzzle rise on rebound.  If I were to compete for extreme accuracy at those ranges, I would use the more traditional McMillian design versus the handy bullpup Barrett 90.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2021)

Yall dont know shit about guns. My Daisy spring loader is a beast.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Full auto can be fun if someone else is paying for the ammo and loading the magazines/belts, but my tastes as a civilian rapidly returned to one shot, one bullseye.
> 
> I do like machine gun rounds though!  While the Browning 50 BMG is an exact scaled up 30:06 round at around the same velocities, and was developed as a Browning M2 heavy machine gun round for knocking out equipment, it makes a delightful 1000 yard plus wind bucking sniper/target round.  I was born in 1943, so when I cast my gaze upon SN00043 of Barrett's Model 90 bullpup sniper rifles, the immediate love affair began.    She came in a lot of rifles and Benjamins in trade for my "modified" 65 Sunbeam Tiger, which was part of what sealed the deal for me.
> 
> ...


Have a peek at some youtubes showing long range shooters at 1 mile plus....several seconds before impact!

Most ranges around here are 100 yds, 1 at 300. I need at least 600 yards for my sniper, DMR and SPR workouts. And would love 1000.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2021)

Do you live close to AOC? Help a brother out.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yall dont know shit about guns. My Daisy spring loader is a beast.



My very first rifle was a long and deeply coveted Daisy Red Rider, which I bought using my savings from my $0.10 per week allowance for household chores.  I gave up the $0.10 per week movie with my sisters, so as to save for it.

One of my peak experience days burned forever into my memory, involving not only obtaining the rifle, but having my dad teach me how to aim and shoot.  We were shooting at a piece of ceramic plate and each time one of us hit it got smaller.  On the last one my sister piped up with, "Why is Jimmy taking so long to aim", to which my father told her to be patient and when I fired, the last fragment of ceramic disintegrated and I could have lived forever.

That reminds me that I still have my tournament double piston .177 target rifle and now that I've had cataract surgery I can see again, so I may set up a 10 meter practice range in the back courtyard.  I received the 10 round factory machine rest target for my rifle and at 10 meters the group measures less than .177 inches, because the target closes up slightly after the 10 rounds all passed through the same hole.  

Lock time is slower, giving wavering more effect, but I can't blame any misses on the equipment!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2021)

My first gun was a 177 bb and pellet combo pump. Similar to this one. I was 7yrs old.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2021)

Mine was a .22 Single Shot JC Higgins.  Cost:  $11.95  Got it when I was nine years old.  My Daddy let me save up for it.  I was never allowed to have a BB gun.

I still have his 1895 Winchester single shot .22 <-- He got it in 1912 for $2.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yall dont know shit about guns. My Daisy spring loader is a beast.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

My Dad was in law enforcement and I got my 1st BB Gun at 7 , it was a plain Daisey gun nothing special but it was free 
He brought me home all the good shit, I had the best fireworks too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 26, 2021)

I trashed a kid's birthday Daisy once. I was in the old hood, and I kept hearing my Afghan yep in the back yard. I looked out the kitchen widow just in time to see a rifle barrel pop over the top of my privacy fence and hear the dog yep again.
I snuck out the front door, down the south side of my property, and around the back where the kid and my fence was. The little shit had found a chunk of firewood to stand on so he could take aim at my dog who was minding his own business in my back yard, not bothering a soul. Kid was so intent on his next shot that he never heard me sneaking up on him. I snatched the gun right out of his hands, discharged the BB into the ground, grabbed it by the very end of the barrel, and gave it a firm wrap against the Hickory tree that was close by. Turned it into a boomerang. 
Kid started crying about how I'd ruined his birthday present and how he was going home to tell his daddy on me. Fine, make sure you tell him what you were doing and then tell him I'd really LOVE to talk to him.
Hope the little turd learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Check out the video footage and forensic analysis of George Floyd's death behind the rioting and distruction:
> 
> https://player.vimeo.com/video/458341529


All he had to do was comply , but if he was choked out to the point of affixation then that knee to the neck restraint needs to be discontinued as far as a training technic . It should only be used when deadly force is justified.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I trashed a kid's birthday Daisy once. I was in the old hood, and I kept hearing my Afghan yep in the back yard. I looked out the kitchen widow just in time to see a rifle barrel pop over the top of my privacy fence and hear the dog yep again.
> I snuck out the front door, down the south side of my property, and around the back where the kid and my fence was. The little shit had found a chunk of firewood to stand on so he could take aim at my dog who was minding his own business in my back yard, not bothering a soul. Kid was so intent on his next shot that he never heard me sneaking up on him. I snatched the gun right out of his hands, discharged the BB into the ground, grabbed it by the very end of the barrel, and gave it a firm wrap against the Hickory tree that was close by. Turned it into a boomerang.
> Kid started crying about how I'd ruined his birthday present and how he was going home to tell his daddy on me. Fine, make sure you tell him what you were doing and then tell him I'd really LOVE to talk to him.
> Hope the little turd learned a valuable lesson.


Shoot my dog and the kid is getting an azz whipping


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

Can not beat a heavy barreled seated stock Ruger 10-22 I built a really nice piece when I use to shoot everyday.


----------



## pute (Mar 26, 2021)

The gov't won't even allow me to have a water pistol....I grow marijuana!  Funny, I carried a M-16 for two years before I started shaving.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

putembk said:


> The gov't won't even allow me to have a water pistol....I grow marijuana!  Funny, I carried a M-16 for two years before I started shaving.


Sending a PM


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 26, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Mine was a .22 Single Shot JC Higgins.  Cost:  $11.95  Got it when I was nine years old.  My Daddy let me save up for it.



My second was a 22 Stevens Crackshot, which I got for Christmas at age 8, but I wasn't allowed to shoot it until I memorized the Shooter's Bible. (Guess how long that took?)



ROSTERMAN said:


> Can not beat a heavy barreled seated stock Ruger 10-22 I built a really nice piece when I use to shoot everyday.



A 10:22 with 3-9 was one of my most favorite pieces, which I could easily and reliably take out the tacks in the target with it at 10 meters and was a cheap way to practice

I shot prone from a high river bank one afternoon, with no one else around and I placed the crosshairs on around a hundred or so small white pebbles in the dark river bed and squeezed the trigger, so as to make them just disappear like magic.  No one else to share the experience with, just me and the rifle, placing the crosshairs where I wanted the hole and experiencing the exhilaration of success.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 26, 2021)

Bet I've loaded more rounds then anybody. A little history, 2 years and 8 days, 2,000 rounds at a time, multiple times a day. You do the math.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2021)

Nope,,i went thru that in bbs.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2021)

While we are on the subject, may I pass on some advice to the younger crowd.  You WILL get a proctologist with an air far more casual than you are. 

But you can get points back for_ savoir faire _by having one or more of these things to say to him as you lay there on your side and he is approaching:

1. Take it easy Doc. You’re boldly going where no man has gone before.

2. Find Amelia Earhart yet?

3.  Can you hear me NOW? 

4. Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?

5. You know, in Arkansas -- we're now legally married.

6. Does this place ever get raided?

7. You put your left hand in, you take your left hand out...

8. Hey! Now I know how a Muppet feels!

9. If your hand doesn't fit, you must _quit_!

10. Hey Doc, let me know if you find my dignity.

11. What I _don't_ want to feel is both your hands on my shoulders.

12. Could you write a note for my wife saying that my head is not up there?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 26, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Bet I've loaded more rounds then anybody. A little history, 2 years and 8 days, 2,000 rounds at a time, multiple times a day. You do the math.



You got me there brother!  Most days I didn't even shoot 2000 rounds........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Bet I've loaded more rounds then anybody. A little history, 2 years and 8 days, 2,000 rounds at a time, multiple times a day. You do the math.


Matched rifle ammo or pistol rds? I had a dillion progressive and I could crank quite a few rds myself , never counted them daily


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 26, 2021)

I think my Brother Yoop was talkin' about feeding the M60s in a Huey.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 26, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> While we are on the subject, may I pass on some advice to the younger crowd.  You WILL get a proctologist with an air far more casual than you are.
> 
> But you can get points back for_ savoir faire _by having one or more of these things to say to him as you lay there on your side and he is approaching:
> 
> ...




how long have you been a member of the Sick Bass Turds Club , SBTC?


----------



## DarrellTrump (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I think my Brother Yoop was talkin' about feeding the M60s in a Huey.


LOL duh I get it now he was a dragon feeder on a ever loving gun ship and not a home reloader LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

More fun if you lead them a bit ...............................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

I built one of these in under an hr, going to bait her up and see.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 26, 2021)

Went out in the kitchen to grab another Coke. Looked out the window just in time to see the fantastic four deer, and they'd brought two buddies with 'em. No sooner got back to my room when the Old Hen hollered for me to come back. Got a total of 8 out there munching corn now.

Went out to the OH's SUV to grab two more bags of corn. I guess the temptation of my bare leg was too much temptation for one of the geese. Yep, she got me. I ain't bleedin', but I did yelp a bit. She got a helicopter tour of the front yard. Only pitched her a few yards. The poor things are mean and horny this time of year. They'll calm down in another month or two.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Went out in the kitchen to grab another Coke. Looked out the window just in time to see the fantastic four deer, and they'd brought two buddies with 'em. No sooner got back to my room when the Old Hen hollered for me to come back. Got a total of 8 out there munching corn now.
> 
> Went out to the OH's SUV to grab two more bags of corn. I guess the temptation of my bare leg was too much temptation for one of the geese. Yep, she got me. I ain't bleedin', but I did yelp a bit. She got a helicopter tour of the front yard. Only pitched her a few yards. The poor things are mean and horny this time of year. They'll calm down in another month or two.


What night


Hippie420 said:


> Went out in the kitchen to grab another Coke. Looked out the window just in time to see the fantastic four deer, and they'd brought two buddies with 'em. No sooner got back to my room when the Old Hen hollered for me to come back. Got a total of 8 out there munching corn now.
> 
> Went out to the OH's SUV to grab two more bags of corn. I guess the temptation of my bare leg was too much temptation for one of the geese. Yep, she got me. I ain't bleedin', but I did yelp a bit. She got a helicopter tour of the front yard. Only pitched her a few yards. The poor things are mean and horny this time of year. They'll calm down in another month or two.


What nightmares are made of


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## pute (Mar 26, 2021)

Good night may you all be as stoned as me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 26, 2021)

Good night Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 27, 2021)

NOT politics.  Just shocking announcement from the FBI:

"Sorry, but we just accidentally destroyed the laptop from the pawn shop."


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Matched rifle ammo or pistol rds? I had a dillion progressive and I could crank quite a few rds myself , never counted them daily



I used a Dillion progressive on my pistol calibers, and a MEC progressive for shotgun, but loaded my rifle rounds one at a time.  With a pistol, my worst round is more accurate than me holding the pistol.   

My rifle tournament rounds got trimmed to length, necks turned for thickness, flash holes drilled uniform, primer pockets reamed, bench rest primer inserted, and sorted by weight.  I threw the powder short and then dribbled to precise weight before loading in the cases and seating match grade bullets sorted by weight. 

I was still the least accurate member of the assembly, but at least I had nothing else to blame it on, so could focus on my own performance.



Hippie420 said:


> I think my Brother Yoop was talkin' about feeding the M60s in a Huey.



Considering that 2000 rounds is about three minutes on time for a M-60, I'll bet he was busy when coming into a hot zone.  Probably good at switching barrels on the fly as well.


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy shatterday!  

With all the moisture we have had my grass is starting to turn.  I think I will get out my mower, change the oil and fire it up.  Might even put down the first dose of grub killer.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 27, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Happy shatterday!
> 
> With all the moisture we have had my grass is starting to turn.  I think I will get out my mower, change the oil and fire it up.  Might even put down the first dose of grub killer.



not me shaggy , imma gonna chase Swede around the kitchen neked and drink coffee and smoke dope


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> NOT politics.  Just shocking announcement from the FBI:
> 
> "Sorry, but we just accidentally destroyed the laptop from the pawn shop."



did that really happen?......I am out of the loop....but didn’t the pawnshop owner make copies of the hard drive?


----------



## Patwi (Mar 27, 2021)

pawnshop owner has passed away of c19 after two bullet holes to the back of the head never received a mask to prevent seepage of virus into his body ..


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Mar 27, 2021)

Howdy folks getting better with the new phone.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 27, 2021)

While we are on the subject of lady drivers... the pilot is a lady pilot-pilot.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 27, 2021)

Whoever was steering the big sumbitch before it went into the canal really was a master.  The ship's path made a perfect sketch of a pecker-and-hairy balls:


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> not me shaggy , imma gonna chase Swede around the kitchen neked and drink coffee and smoke dope


When ya gits to be my age, sonny, you'll learn that you don't chase nekkid wimmen around the kitchen...

Ya sneaks up onnem.


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2021)

My old lady chases me.  Just like the FBI....hasn't caught up to me yet.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 27, 2021)

Gotta give her some slack, Walt. She won't be the first or the last to puck a ship up. I remember the old joke about how many captains it took to wreck the Exxon Valdese. The answer? One and a fifth.


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2021)

Good night Rudy....enjoy your cookie...hope you stay.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 27, 2021)

I was going to take a course about not procrastinating, but I kept putting it off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 27, 2021)

Well Then HAPPY BIRTHDAY
NIGHT ALL


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2021)

Well post something ya fargin mothers.....it's saturday night and the moon is right.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 27, 2021)

I will drop a nickel in the jukebox


----------



## burnie (Mar 27, 2021)

Night gang . Just turned 68......and found out I`m at end stage copd . So in a few months , maybe a year I`ll be disappearing . But I`ve seen it coming since my diagnosis 14 years ago . Justa` matter of time . So if ya` see  less of me on here , you`ll know why . I`m ready....say my prayers nightly and ain`t skeered of dieing . 
Just wish I was in a lil` better physical shape to enjoy these last months . So I`ll keep fightin` my fight . Y`all keep fighting for the weed !!
peace


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2021)

Wow Burnie, nice Birthday present.  Sorry to hear but one thing you can count on is we will be here for you.  You will most likely still be able to come on here and PLEASE SHARE your thoughts with us.  I will be there for ya along with most all on here.  

My thoughts are with you bro.  Do what the Doc says is best for you and talk to us  every single day my friend....Pute


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2021)

burnie said:


> Night gang . Just turned 68......and found out I`m at end stage copd . So in a few months , maybe a year I`ll be disappearing . But I`ve seen it coming since my diagnosis 14 years ago . Justa` matter of time . So if ya` see  less of me on here , you`ll know why . I`m ready....say my prayers nightly and ain`t skeered of dieing .
> Just wish I was in a lil` better physical shape to enjoy these last months . So I`ll keep fightin` my fight . Y`all keep fighting for the weed !!
> peace



 Peace, brother.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2021)

Good Lord!  Lookit what I found!!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> More fun if you lead them a bit ...............................




Imagine the fun with ball bearings..............



bigsur51 said:


> not me shaggy , imma gonna chase Swede around the kitchen neked and drink coffee and smoke dope



Good idea!



burnie said:


> Night gang . Just turned 68......and found out I`m at end stage copd . So in a few months , maybe a year I`ll be disappearing .



Well sh*t brother!  Very sorry to hear that, especially that your declining health is preventing you from yucking up your remaining time here pain free.  Is there any way we can add solace beyond sending you our healing thoughts and best wishes?

Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Good Lord!  Lookit what I found!!!
> 
> View attachment 269841


Yet another Hollywood celebrity in politics.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 28, 2021)

burnie said:


> Night gang . Just turned 68......and found out I`m at end stage copd . So in a few months , maybe a year I`ll be disappearing . But I`ve seen it coming since my diagnosis 14 years ago . Justa` matter of time . So if ya` see  less of me on here , you`ll know why . I`m ready....say my prayers nightly and ain`t skeered of dieing .
> Just wish I was in a lil` better physical shape to enjoy these last months . So I`ll keep fightin` my fight . Y`all keep fighting for the weed !!
> peace



Burnie that sucks Im so sorry


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yet another Hollywood celebrity in politics.


OMG......that is the funniest thing I have seen in a long time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 28, 2021)

putembk said:


> OMG......that is the funniest thing I have seen in a long time.






you must live a sheltered life


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Another Pleasant Valley Sunday.  I will be doing a dry trim on a Key Like Pie this morning.  I hope to get outside and get some sun later.... supposed to get near 70f today.  I didn't get to the mower yesterday so I might tinker with it.

Got my gov't hand out yesterday and will use it to buy more silver tomorrow.  Right at $25/oz right now so will get 5 lbs of half dollars.  I stopped by the coin store yesterday to see what they had in stock and the place was like a zoo.   Busing is good for some and coin and gun stores are going crazy.


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> you must live a sheltered life


No just easily amused.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 28, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Another Pleasant Valley Sunday.  I will be doing a dry trim on a Key Like Pie this morning.  I hope to get outside and get some sun later.... supposed to get near 70f today.  I didn't get to the mower yesterday so I might tinker with it.
> 
> Got my gov't hand out yesterday and will use it to buy more silver tomorrow.  Right at $25/lb right now so will get 5 lbs of half dollars.  I stopped by the coin store yesterday to see what they had in stock and the place was like a zoo.   Busing is good for some and coin and gun stores are going crazy.


$25/oz right now so will get 5 lbs of half dollars. 
Pute how many halfs are in a pound , I would guess most coins are worthless except for silver value
I use to get 23 dollars a silver dollar,  are you buying Kennedy Half dollars (not fully silver from what I remember)?


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> $25/lb right now so will get 5 lbs of half dollars.
> Pute how many halfs are in a pound , I would guess most coins are worthless except for silver value
> I use to get 23 dollars a silver dollar,  are you buying Kennedy Half dollars (not fully silver from what I remember)?


Junk silver is pure silver and off the top of my head I have no idea how many are in a lb.  They put it on a scale and weigh it.  They will buy it back at spot any time.

Spot is $25.15 right now. I just checked.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 28, 2021)

putembk said:


> Junk silver is pure silver and off the top of my head I have no idea how many are in a lb.  They put it on a scale and weigh it.  They will buy it back at spot any time.
> 
> Spot is $25.15 right now. I just checked.


Can I ask what type of half dollars they are


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 28, 2021)

*How Much is a 1964 Half Dollar Worth?*
All US silver coins struck in 1964 or earlier were minted with 90% silver and 10% copper. _Please note: the copper content of these rare coins is excluded from any calculation of pricing. Only the silver content is valued!

I remember most US silver coins are not pure .999% silver_


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2021)

I suppose you can over think it to the point of scaring yourself into not doing anything.  So what should you invest in....stocks....not me especially not now.  I see stocks taking major dive... So, do nothing????  Inflation has been running at around 3% a year.  Plain and simple after 10 years your $$$ has lost 30% of it's value.

Either you work for your money or your money works for you.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 28, 2021)

stocks and bonds are a ponzi scheme inside a bubble .. gold prices are manipulated to stay low in the public's eye and silver is adjusted fairly .. best buy would be silver


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2021)

putembk said:


> Junk silver is pure silver and off the top of my head I have no idea how many are in a lb.  They put it on a scale and weigh it.  They will buy it back at spot any time.
> 
> Spot is $25.15 right now. I just checked.


OOP.  I see the 90/10 correction has been made.  

Actually, junk silver is _only_ US minted coins.  

Also, there never has been a denomination of US  currency coin minted that is pure silver (too soft).  

Each silver dime weighs 2.5 grams or 0.088 troy ounces. So, the pure silver content in US 90% silver dimes comes out to 0.0723 troy ounces per coin.  (.9 X .088) 

There are 31 grams in 1 troy ounce.  And I sure wish I could buy junk silver by the POUND for $25.00.  If you can get it... I will pay you $50 a pound for it.


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks Walt.  Roster had me over my head.  I need to correct myself it is 25/oz not Lb.  an lb would be approximately $400/lb.  

@ patwi, the only problem with silver is it is so bulky.  I do both gold and silver to diversify a bit.  I still think real estate is a good investment as well. Stock market scares me right now....I think it is gonna go BOOM. What goes up will come down and it has a long way to drop if things get bad....did you just hear there is another 2 trillion dollar stimulus package being pushed currently......did somebody ever think to mention NATIONAL DEBT?   The interest alone on our debt it 1/3 of our annual GNP.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 28, 2021)

putembk said:


> Thanks Walt.  Roster had me over my head.


I was just asking to see if you were aware of it , not trying to get you in a dither , sorry
I'll go back to my corner
Maybe LOL


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was just asking to see if you were aware of it , not trying to get you in a dither , sorry
> I'll go back to my corner
> Maybe LOL


No worries, you were asking questions I couldn't answer.  Walt to the rescue.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 28, 2021)

I thought of Hopper when I read this LOL




You can be Wyatt and I'll be Doc
My little huckleberry


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2021)

I have always gone about 50-50 Au/Ag.  That way I have all the benefits of both types.  And if you look back over the last 40 years (GAWD!! It's been that long??) having a 50-50 mix turned out to be the best method in the long term.

My first Krugerrand cost me $198 including vigorish.  

But numismatics are TERRIBLE.  At the NY World's Fair, I bought a US Proof Set.  The "dollar" value has remained nearly the same, while the value of the dollar has dropped to zilcho.

That means when I spent $10 in 1964, that was the equivalent of $85 today.  You can buy them on eBay right now for $25.  Which means I LOST $60 fargin bucks in purchasing power, and I still have it more than a half-century later. SUX.


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2021)

Afternoon, got about half done trimming and took a walk at the lake.  Back now and the trimming is still there to do.....Trimming is now done.




Some of the bigger buds.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 28, 2021)

Sink drain line fixed, traps all set .......................................................night


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

Caught this guy a few summers ago, my friend got funny and tried to give it a beer


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 269942



But a respectable a**hole.....................

My Alpha + Alpha friendships all developed from respect and kindred interests.

We haven't decided how to wisely invest the largess that arrived at our doorstep no strings attached, even though we didn't apply for it, or need it.  For those who didn't need it, it was chump change and for those who desperately did, it was woefully inadequate.  A perfect example of liberal execution of a finely tuned masterful plan. 

It is the socially graceless technocrats that toil over operational details and most of them I know are conservative due to their empirical data mind sets. 

The extreme left appears heavily populated by occupations like entertainers, whose life skills are portraying fantasy and teachers teaching what they can't do, by parroting what they read from a book or were told by their teacher. 

Their actions suggests that that they believe it is enough to bathe in the glory of executing the pluperfect master plan that gives the minions "what they really need", versus what they think they need from our lower plane of consciousness, letting others sort out the details.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> But a respectable a**hole.....................
> 
> My Alpha + Alpha friendships all developed from respect and kindred interests.
> 
> ...


You are a Good Man sir


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 29, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. Have not been on for a couple of days due to my modern electronic device crashed, but it be up and running now. 
Well boys and girls, guess I need too tell ya'll what the story is concerning the 2,000 rounds. They were loaded for a 6 barreled 30 caliber mini gun. Also carried 200 rounds of 40mm cannon rounds, same as a M79 grenade launcher uses. Last but not least were 52, 2.75 inch rockets. Muck with us and we'll muck with you. 
I be 73 with what they tell me is terminal cancer, but muck 'em too. They said 90% chance I got .1 to 2 years about 6 months ago, muck 'em again. Not lookin' for nothin' as i've lived my life on my terms. So muck 'em all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren. Have not been on for a couple of days due to my modern electronic device crashed, but it be up and running now.
> Well boys and girls, guess I need too tell ya'll what the story is concerning the 2,000 rounds. They were loaded for a 6 barreled 30 caliber mini gun. Also carried 200 rounds of 40mm cannon rounds, same as a M79 grenade launcher uses. Last but not least were 52, 2.75 inch rockets. Muck with us and we'll muck with you.
> I be 73 with what they tell me is terminal cancer, but muck 'em too. They said 90% chance I got .1 to 2 years about 6 months ago, muck 'em again. Not lookin' for nothin' as i've lived my life on my terms. So muck 'em all.


Yoop hang in there stranger things have happened , who knows maybe Aliens (from Space) will visit with a cure for all human illness
(I like to think they will be helpful and peaceful towards Mankind)
Where you on a whirly bird or Puff magic dragon?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

Looks like the movie Star Wars used this to design there props


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 29, 2021)

Rosterman, I was a crewchief on a Cobra helicopter gunship.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Rosterman, I was a crewchief on a Cobra helicopter gunship.
> 
> ​















Thank You Brother​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

Oh and also Vets from the Civil War  @Unca Walt


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

But Thk U for your service also Walt


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 29, 2021)

At the battle of Cold Harbor, my Family was placing bets on both sides; the father, one son and one son-in-law were on the Yankee side, and the youngest brother was on the Confederate side.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But Thk U for your service also Walt


Well, I walked in here like a centipede with 98 missing legs...


----------



## pute (Mar 29, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Start to another week. Warm before the storm.  High in the 70's and snow tonight.

Feeding day for the ladies and my normal walk after.  Seems like every day melts into the next.

Just saw on the news that the average person gained 29 lbs durring the covid lock down.  My weight hasn't changed.  Thinking I have a tape worm.  Actually my routine hasn't changed with this mess we have been going through.  So, have you lost it gained weight in the past year???


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 29, 2021)

10 lbs and two waist sizes.

The Oregon way:

political name Supporter in Oregon Pulls Gun on Antifa Protesters Who Maced Him (tmz.com)


----------



## pute (Mar 29, 2021)

How bout all you boys on the Midwest diet.....I lived there and I would have gained 30 lbs and my cholesterol would be 240...an BP would be 245/110.....love that fried food....at least I used to.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 29, 2021)

Thank you for recognizing the 2 years and 8 days of my life that i spent in Vietnam. Good nemories and bad memories.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 29, 2021)

putembk said:


> How bout all you boys on the Midwest diet.....I lived there and I would have gained 30 lbs and my cholesterol would be 240...an BP would be 245/110.....love that fried food....at least I used to.


My DIL diets on any kind of food she can get her hands on.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 29, 2021)

Yep, probably packed on 25-30 pounds. Even Yoop said I was a fat bastard last time he was over! I'm gonna urinate in his next batch of bubble hash. That'll give it a different flavor!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Thank you for recognizing the 2 years and 8 days of my life that i spent in Vietnam. Good nemories and bad memories.


I know a lot of Vets , Nam and other wars
War sucks but the weapons are sure Fun to play with , to an extent - until they have to be used against the enemy
I have been in shoot outs but not during war time.
So Yes  THANKS to ALL The Vets here , I think most of the top members are Vets.
I solute you all.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 29, 2021)

Here's some VA info:  The only reason you can get a "card" for weed if you are a dinged-helmet vet is to claim PTSD.

TINS, Pilgrims.

And if you do... your house can be "inspected", your guns taken.  It has happened, and it is something to know.  I do not have PTSD.  But I do collect a stipend for helmet.

You guys can follow that thought through and see just how much I appreciate the super generous and fun folks here.  You guys have changed my life for the better by a great margin, no error -- with amazing information and glorious weed.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You are a Good Man sir



Thank you!  You are gooder than airy angel to say so brother!



yooper420 said:


> Well boys and girls, guess I need too tell ya'll what the story is concerning the 2,000 rounds. They were loaded for a 6 barreled 30 caliber mini gun. Also carried 200 rounds of 40mm cannon rounds, same as a M79 grenade launcher uses. Last but not least were 52, 2.75 inch rockets. Muck with us and we'll muck with you.  I be 73 with what they tell me is terminal cancer, but muck 'em too. They said 90% chance I got .1 to 2 years about 6 months ago, muck 'em again. Not lookin' for nothin' as i've lived my life on my terms. So muck 'em all.



What fire rate did you run your M-134 minis at?

Thanks for your service and good luck with your cancer brother!  At our ages it is pretty clear the platitudes about life being a terminal sexually transmitted disease are actually true, but what can we do but yuk it up while we can? 



Unca Walt said:


> Here's some VA info:  The only reason you can get a "card" for weed if you are a dinged-helmet vet is to claim PTSD. TINS, Pilgrims. And if you do... your house can be "inspected", your guns taken.  It has happened, and it is something to know.  I do not have PTSD.  But I do collect a stipend for helmet. You guys can follow that thought through and see just how much I appreciate the super generous and fun folks here.  You guys have changed my life for the better by a great margin, no error -- with amazing information and glorious weed.



The Sheriff refused to issue concealed permits to Oregon OMMP MMJ patients and we took it to the Oregon Supreme Court and won.


----------



## pute (Mar 30, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Woke up to 4" of snow today.  Looks like no walk so it will be an errand kind of day.  Trip to the grow store for supplies and believe it or not it is time to plant veggie seeds.  I start my maters and peppers from seed around April 1st evert year.

Also need a new fishing license...old one expires March 31st.  Planning on going this weekend.

Looking out the window watching snow come down.â


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2021)

Took my lovely bride out to lunch at a diner that thumbed their nose at the governor and opened way before they were allowed. Came back home the long way through farm country just 'cause I felt like it. Put charging pigtails on the backhoe and Deere. Deere fired right up without being charged, but she smoked like a forest fire. Remembered that I'd ran her almost out of gas and poured a big squirt of Seafoam in her before the snow hit. Poured in a couple of gallons of gas and she's good to go for another season.
Drove the Kubota around back to turn the compost pile. Hit it once and couldn't move much. Dropped her down in low and made three passes. She starts spinning. Put it in 4WD, and made a couple more passes. She starts spinning in 4 wheel low with the differential locked. Fought past the urge to get her stuck 'cause I could see burying two Jeeps back there getting her out.
Guess intelligence does sometimes come with age.


----------



## pute (Mar 30, 2021)

Hippie good thing you didn't sink to the transfer case....that is when you know you are done.  Have done it twice...during mud season (now).
Nice night.  Time to enjoy what I do best.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Woke up to 4" of snow today.  Looks like no walk so it will be an errand kind of day.  Trip to the grow store for supplies and believe it or not it is time to plant veggie seeds.  I start my maters and peppers from seed around April 1st evert year.
> 
> Looking out the window watching snow come down.â


Pute -- are you sure you need a fishing license?  I no longer need hunting or fishing licenses.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 31, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, hope all are well. Coffee time here.
Ol' Gray Wolf, My mini gun was set on the slowest rate of fire, 900 rounds per minute. It would fire up to 2,000 a minute, wasteful speed.


----------



## pute (Mar 31, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Pute -- are you sure you need a fishing license?  I no longer need hunting or fishing licenses.


Yup, senior discount though.  Used to be free but the state is broke an started charging  again.  Only $15 bucks.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 31, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Gray Wolf, My mini gun was set on the slowest rate of fire, 900 rounds per minute. It would fire up to 2,000 a minute, wasteful speed.



I wondered which end of the speed dial you actually ran them out in the field.  A curtain of lead at even 900 rpm bursts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)

*OK People so Far we have a tie race
Lets get one of them over the finish line






OK?
ROCK THE VOTE*







I added the Link to make it easy for the lazy people LOL


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/the-march-bud-of-the-month-contest-has-begun.79145/


----------



## pute (Mar 31, 2021)

Afternoon OFC.  Productive day here.  Got 6 plants up-potted, two moved into flower and nice walk.  Oh, almost forgot , got my mower out and changed the oil and cut the grass in the front yard.   Back still has a foot of snow on it.

Now getting my first buzz of the day....I deserve it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2021)

Old Hen and I hooked up a five by eight trailer to the back of the atv and picked up two loads of maple and pine branches from around the ranch. Only got about ten more loads to go. Two is all the back could handle.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 1, 2021)

That is impossible.  Ought be on the cover of National Pornographic:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That is impossible.  Ought be on the cover of National Pornographic:
> 
> View attachment 270419


LOL Walt someone had a lot of fun adjusting those bud colors  Can almost be sure of that
I did know one or two guys who grew weed very close in color but not as enhanced .


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 1, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. Hope all are well, cause we need help fightin' an alien takeover. In the mean time it be "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin' time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren. Hope all are well, cause we need help fightin' an alien takeover. In the mean time it be "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin' time.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 1, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That is impossible.  Ought be on the cover of National Pornographic:
> 
> View attachment 270419


Ain't Photo Shop great??


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That is impossible.  Ought be on the cover of National Pornographic:
> 
> View attachment 270419


Photo opped.  It is impossible.


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

New strains.  So, every year I have to listen to my friends and get new girls in the stable.  Only problem is I only have room for so many strains.  

This year I have picked up North Cindy and Ghost Express.  Today my friend at the grow store is gifting me two new strains.  Mimosa and Dammit I forgot the other one.  Supposed to be real popular round theses parts.  I normally won't take anything new unless I have tried it first....not this time.  I trust the grow store guy.  Known him for 12 years now and if he says something is good I will at least take a peek.  

Problem now is....who gets culled. Gonna be a hard decision.  I won't make the decision....my friends will.


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

This is the prettiest plant I have ever grown.  I did slightly brighten it a bit.  Orange Tangerine.....terrible stuff, only grew it once.  Low yield and bad smoke.  From what I know that is the most colorful plant I have ever seen.  I did win Bud of the Year on another site with this.  Pretty plant doesn't always mean good smoke.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> This is the prettiest plant I have ever grown.  I did slightly brighten it a bit.  Orange Tangerine.....terrible stuff, only grew it once.  Low yield and bad smoke.  From what I know that is the most colorful plant I have ever seen.  I did win Bud of the Year on another site with this.  Pretty plant doesn't always mean good smoke.
> 
> View attachment 270624


Now That's Pretty, Don't forget to enter it here
Bud of the month is now open for entries People , get them cameras out or old pictures are perfectly fine too.



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/april-bud-of-the-month-show.79208/


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 1, 2021)

Best producer and great weed that I ever grew was one I called Blacklights. It was a cross between Black Vietnamese and Northern Lights. Buds big enough to make Linda Lovelace gag. Slap your genitals into topsoil.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> This is the prettiest plant I have ever grown.  I did slightly brighten it a bit.  Orange Tangerine.....terrible stuff, only grew it once.  Low yield and bad smoke.  From what I know that is the most colorful plant I have ever seen.  I did win Bud of the Year on another site with this.  Pretty plant doesn't always mean good smoke.
> 
> View attachment 270624
> I


I bet if you trimmed the leaves off just right it would resemble a feminine pleasure device .


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I bet if you trimmed the leaves off just right it would resemble a feminine pleasure device .


That is all it was good for.


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Now That's Pretty, Don't forget to enter it here
> Bud of the month is now open for entries People , get them cameras out or old pictures are perfectly fine too.
> 
> 
> ...



Mods are no longer allowed to enter.  We can stuff the ballot box.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 270608


MySonTheDoctor will come walking by when some person is having a blood draw and pause, to whisper loudly to the nurse:

*"Take an extra one -- it's good for my roses." *


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Now That's Pretty, Don't forget to enter it here
> Bud of the month is now open for entries People , get them cameras out or old pictures are perfectly fine too.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but that magnificent, bushy, dew-laden monster I grew was eaten by the peacocks.

I got nuthin'.

Be back in 40 years.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2021)

putembk said:


> Mods are no longer allowed to enter.  We can stuff the ballot box.


Monkey pooop.  If you guys can't be trusted, I see no reason to be here.

Since that is not the case, I say mods should vote if they want. I see all of them as being straight-arrow.

Anybody agree?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Monkey pooop.  If you guys can't be trusted, I see no reason to be here.
> 
> Since that is not the case, I say mods should vote if they want. I see all of them as being straight-arrow.
> 
> Anybody agree?


I agree Walt , we need ever entry .or need to give out a prize along with the Glory of bragging rights
Maybe @Smoke will do the prizes LOL
All those wonderful seeds of his ..........


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 2, 2021)

Good morning my brethren of the OFC, hope all are well today. It not, sick call is to the left and "wake 'n bake" to the right. Puffin' 'n Passin' time, enjoy.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2021)

Lookit this... to get an idea of how little we mean to the universe.  See that tiny white dot at 9:00 o'clock just on the edge of the outside ring?

That is earth.  Smile --  you're on Candid Camera


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Lookit this... to get an idea of how little we mean to the universe.  See that tiny white dot at 9:00 o'clock just on the edge of the outside ring?
> 
> That is earth.  Smile --  you're on Candid Camera
> 
> View attachment 270741


I thought it was a sneeze spot at 1st LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Lookit this... to get an idea of how little we mean to the universe.  See that tiny white dot at 9:00 o'clock just on the edge of the outside ring?
> 
> That is earth.  Smile --  you're on Candid Camera
> 
> View attachment 270741


More like our spot in the Milky Way galaxy.  No?  We're not even a spot at that resolution in the known universe.


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy Fryday.  No Doctor in my life today......things are looking up.  I have two new ladies in my tents today.   Mimosa and Gold Digger... don't know anything about the GD but The guy who gifted her assured she was top notch smoke.   He is a trusted friend so I will give her a try.   Most of the time gifted strains don't work out.....so hoping for the best.

Fishing  tomorrow.   Up before dawn, drive 90 miles to a lake/river at almost 10,000 ft and freeze my arise off.  Sounds like fun..... actually it is.  Pics to prove it later.

Cutting down a Ghost Express today...gotta keep the supply train moving.  Always something to do in the grow.

Beautiful day coming....will get some sun when I have time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Happy Fryday.  No Doctor in my life today......things are looking up.  I have two new ladies in my tents today.   Mimosa and Gold Digger... don't know anything about the GD but The guy who gifted her assured she was top notch smoke.   He is a trusted friend so I will give her a try.   Most of the time gifted strains don't work out.....so hoping for the best.
> 
> Fishing  tomorrow.   Up before dawn, drive 90 miles to a lake/river at almost 10,000 ft and freeze my arise off.  Sounds like fun..... actually it is.  Pics to prove it later.
> 
> ...


I see you now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

putembk said:


> That is all it was good for.


Oh and I forgot Hippie Loves it too
LOL
Sorry Hippie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

My tincture came out Nice and it still needs reduction 
I added 2 dropper full to my morning tea, motivated me at 1st (pulled up a carpet small one wall to hall LOL)
Now the sleepy is coming on. good thing I am home today. 
drank that at 9;00am  feeling nice now , back pain is almost gone, but that shitty headache never goes away.
(but that is my neck and I had all the testing and prodding I will stand for.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Maybe Everyone was abducted by Aliens.
Is there anybody out there?
Just nod if you can hear me , is there anyone 
at home?







​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Guess who tripped on the floor carpet , flew through the air a full body length and was able to do an almost roll out (stuntman style LOL) and twist mid air and land on his butt without killing himself or breaking any bones.
Hurt a bit and knee caught the worse as I landed.
Oh joy wonder what the morning will be like?


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2021)

Clumsy O'l  Fart.  Can dress you up but can't take you anywhere...hope u are ok.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

putembk said:


> Clumsy O'l  Fart.  Can dress you up but can't take you anywhere...hope u are ok.


Thks Pute   If I had not flipped in the air and came down on my face I would have been in trouble.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Happy Fryday.  No Doctor in my life today......things are looking up.  I have two new ladies in my tents today.   Mimosa and Gold Digger... don't know anything about the GD but The guy who gifted her assured she was top notch smoke.   He is a trusted friend so I will give her a try.   Most of the time gifted strains don't work out.....so hoping for the best.
> 
> Fishing  tomorrow.   Up before dawn, drive 90 miles to a lake/river at almost 10,000 ft and freeze my arise off.  Sounds like fun..... actually it is.  Pics to prove it later.
> 
> ...



Brother... You live life to the fullest.  Salute.

I had a day a long time ago when I came within a half-second of dying.  It changed my entire life.  I live for every day!  Today, I hand-fed four wild curly-tailed lizards.  And a squirrel.  And a peacock. And a red-nosed turtle.  And wild fish that will eat out of your hand.

I love this place.  And I am not yet used to my darling scarlet-haired beauty.  We have only been married 61 years... _and she has not gone grey_.  TINS.

As God is my witness, this is Herself at 80.  She has never dyed her hair in her life.  You are looking at a genuine Scottish witch that does not age.  And she gave me a potion (I truly believe) when I was 17.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thks Pute   If I had not flipped in the air and came down on my face I would have been in trouble.


I can understand that.  ANY change to the face is an improvement.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2021)

Don't be pickin' on my boy Roster. When he was a child, he had a fire on his face and his friends beat it out with a shovel.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

Yeah but he cant beat Keefs face story that he told a million fking times.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Guess who tripped on the floor carpet , flew through the air a full body length and was able to do an almost roll out (stuntman style LOL) and twist mid air and land on his butt without killing himself or breaking any bones.  Hurt a bit and knee caught the worse as I landed.



Soooo, how was your trip brother!

Wal today I get tutored by Zoom on driving safety, after receiving a 45 in a 30mph zone photo radar ticket.  If I pay the $125 and take the class, I don't have to pay the $170 ticket, and it doesn't go on my clean driving record for the last 17 years, when I got an 82 mph in a 65 mph on the freeway getting around an ahole that had been blocking me for the past 50 miles or so.  This time it was on a 4 lane that they recently dropped the speed on and are making the big bucks raking in speeders.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 3, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Soooo, how was your trip brother!
> 
> Wal today I get tutored by Zoom on driving safety, after receiving a 45 in a 30mph zone photo radar ticket.  If I pay the $125 and take the class, I don't have to pay the $170 ticket, and it doesn't go on my clean driving record for the last 17 years, when I got an 82 mph in a 65 mph on the freeway getting around an ahole that had been blocking me for the past 50 miles or so.  This time it was on a 4 lane that they recently dropped the speed on and are making the big bucks raking in speeders.


I really hate that crap.  My record was that I was driving a camper with four other hunters in the back.  Up by the finger lakes.  It was three o'clock in the morning and I was toodling along... and a cop steps out with a flashlight wand.

Seems I was speeding.  The limit was 30.  I was going 32.  Hands me a ticket and points to a light.  I drove over, got out and paid the $20 fine.  ($1.50 fine, and $18.50 Court Costs).

The cop's name on the ticket was the same last name as the judge's.  Father/Son outright robbery under color of law. From the time of the radar hitting my bumper to the time I paid out cash:  Two minutes.

LATE EDIT ADD:  The name of the thief-town just popped into my head: Speculator.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah but he cant beat Keefs face story that he told a million fking times.


Whjat was the deal with that did he fall from a moving car and tear it off?
I remember way back when he talked about it . But I never paid much attention


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

OK a Fall Report  

I am sore but walking, lower back took the hit along with right knee
I guess I will try to walk it off this morning walking the doggy


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

No,according to him he slipped on blood in an operating room,smashed his face and become a junkie.
Thats the short story. His was several days long.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> No,according to jim he slipped on blood in an operating room,smashed his face and become a junkie.
> Thats the short story. His was several days long.


That's right he thought he was a doctor or something  Thks
But have you never stepped in blood extremely difficult to walk, worse than ice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

Roster here is you a new fishing lure.
My sister sent it to me. Said this is for being such a d.ick and a smartass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster here is you a new fishing lure.
> My sister sent it to me. Said this is for being such a d.ick and a smartass.
> View attachment 270804


I bet that would catch big Northern Salmon nicely
Is that how you got hooked on it?


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 3, 2021)

If it catches fish who cares what it looks like.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

He picks on me cause he Loves Me LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

Im a fishermen. I could give two shits what it looks like as long as i catch fish.


----------



## pute (Apr 3, 2021)

Morning ...Gone fishen.....instead if just a wishen


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Im a fishermen. I could give two shits what it looks like as long as i catch fish.


Thats what she said


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

Use the lure i gave Roster.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning ...Gone fishen.....instead if just a wishen


You there now? any bites?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

Anyone still hunt Frogs, when I was a kid we would rustle up a bucket and have frog legs all night


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Use the lure i gave Roster.


That Lure works wonders


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster here is you a new fishing lure.
> My sister sent it to me. Said this is for being such a d.ick and a smartass.
> View attachment 270804


OHBOY!!  A goldfish lure!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Anyone still hunt Frogs, when I was a kid we would rustle up a bucket and have frog legs all night
> View attachment 270817


Useta love to go out in the dark, gigging.  I have caught 8-pounders, but here is a 13-pounder:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

Yep me and my Granddaddy use to gig at night. Yummy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 4, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> If it catches fish who cares what it looks like.



The fish trap exists only because of the fish..............



ROSTERMAN said:


> Anyone still hunt Frogs, when I was a kid we would rustle up a bucket and have frog legs all night



I haven't hunted them since I was a kid, but I've had them more recently at a local restaurant.  Good eats and interesting ball joints.

Hee, hee, hee, testing a MedXtract vacuum still and did a Rosemary extraction yesterday, so will do the alcohol recovery and reduction experiments today, so should end up with some decent brandy as a bonus.

I fed the Williamsii again and set her outside during the day again to soak up some rays.  Looks like I can do it again for the rest of the week, so her 2021 feed and water season has officially begun.  During her dormant months I just mist her with a spray bottle in the morning to simulate morning dew.


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Beautiful day on the river.  Only problem was the whole fricken state had the same idea.  Combat fishing isn't  fun.  Made the best of it and enjoyed the day.....no fish stories.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

Fish this.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 4, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Beautiful day on the river.  Only problem was the whole fricken state had the same idea.  Combat fishing isn't  fun.  Made the best of it and enjoyed the day.....no fish stories.


----------



## giggy (Apr 4, 2021)

happy easter old farts.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2021)

Had a nice dinner with the Old Hen & Pullet. Been playin' peek-a-boo with a mud bunny all morning and finally dropped it off at the water park. Sun is shining. It's a GOOD DAY.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 5, 2021)

morning fella's   
my bill came in for the baby.  51k.   first time since i been paying insurance they actually paid a good amount.    i only owe 3 grand.  usually they pay so little i wonder if i even needed insurance.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 5, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Beautiful day on the river.  Only problem was the whole fricken state had the same idea.  Combat fishing isn't  fun.



One of the downsides of really outstanding ideas.



yarddog said:


> my bill came in for the baby.  51k.   first time since i been paying insurance they actually paid a good amount.    i only owe 3 grand.  usually they pay so little i wonder if i even needed insurance.



Funny how that works.  The hospital bills $51K, insurance pays say $25K and you pay $3K, and the rest just magically goes away.  What happens when you don't have insurance??


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

I have a @putembk headache this morning and won't go away
Man I hate headaches, feel for you Bro.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have a @putembk headache this morning and won't go away
> Man I hate headaches, feel for you Bro.
> View attachment 270985


Nothing as debilitating for me than a headache and thanking the Great Spirit that I haven't had any for awhile.  What worked best for me was to wrap the back of my head near the base of my skull with a frozen orthopedic wrap and placed ice bags on my temples and eyes.  Within an hour or so the pain would diminish enough to function.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Nothing as debilitating for me than a headache and thanking the Great Spirit that I haven't had any for awhile.  What worked best for me was to wrap the back of my head near the base of my skull with a frozen orthopedic wrap and placed ice bags on my temples and eyes.  Within an hour or so the pain would diminish enough to function.


Ice is the only thing that works for me too
I have a frozen ace wrap that is an ice pack with ace-like wrap built in so all one does is place the pack in place and warp until the velcro locs.




__





						Loading…
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

Works well , and good for other injuries as well


----------



## pute (Apr 5, 2021)

Morning OFC.   Happy moanday!!  Busy day ahead.  Cutting down another plant, planting my tomato seeds and firing up the sprinkler system as well.  Praying no repairs are needed after winter.  Will do my normal walk as well.

Record heat is predicted today as well.....should be a good day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.   Happy moanday!!  Busy day ahead.  Cutting down another plant, planting my tomato seeds and firing up the sprinkler system as well.  Praying no repairs are needed after winter.  Will do my normal walk as well.
> 
> Record heat is predicted today as well.....should be a good day.


Well take it easy darn ya
Boy Howdy to ya all


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 270987
> 
> Works well , and good for other injuries as well



The ortho wrap is the same frozen jelly in a heavy wall plastic sleeve, except I wrap it in a towel.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2021)

yarddog said:


> morning fella's
> my bill came in for the baby.  51k.   first time since i been paying insurance they actually paid a good amount.    i only owe 3 grand.  usually they pay so little i wonder if i even needed insurance.


Congratulations, YD! Hope your baby is a happy and healthy one. It's worth every penny at twice the price.
The OH and I were married 15 years before we had our daughter. Our lives were perfect before. They got even better after.
Enjoy all the peanut butter and jelly kisses while you can. Blink twice and they're going off to college/work/their own lives.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Congratulations, YD! Hope your baby is a happy and healthy one. It's worth every penny at twice the price.
> The OH and I were married 15 years before we had our daughter. Our lives were perfect before. They got even better after.Enjoy all the peanut butter and jelly kisses while you can. Blink twice and they're going off to college/work/their own lives.



Blink thrice and your grandchildren are off to college/work/their own lives.........


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 6, 2021)

yarddog said:


> morning fella's
> my bill came in for the baby.  51k.   first time since i been paying insurance they actually paid a good amount.    i only owe 3 grand.  usually they pay so little i wonder if i even needed insurance.



Here's a bit o' history:  When Your Humble Obd'nt &tc was borned, the total hospital bill was $15. <-- TINS  

Cheap at half the price.  1940.  <-- I always felt responsible for WWII...


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Congratulations, YD! Hope your baby is a happy and healthy one. It's worth every penny at twice the price.
> The OH and I were married 15 years before we had our daughter. Our lives were perfect before. They got even better after.
> Enjoy all the peanut butter and jelly kisses while you can. Blink twice and they're going off to college/work/their own lives.


That is great advice!!

It was only a short time ago, I was playing horsie with my sons.  And now I am a grandfather.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2021)

Grandfather of 3.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 6, 2021)

@putembk  fishing video done


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @putembk  fishing video done




Certainly puts a positive spin on Snook fishing..............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 6, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Certainly puts a positive spin on Snook fishing..............


I would be stabbing my fingers trying to bait the hook not with the bait LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 6, 2021)

did ya all see that nice Shimano rod and reel?...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> did ya all see that nice Shimano rod and reel?...


That wasn't his fishing rod LOL


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Spring cleaning outside today.  Need to get out early as there is a storm moving in.  Don't know what to do first.   Will have a cup of coffee and think about it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2021)

Morning, Gents. Got some sunshine peaking through the window. Going to get some work done and then head for the watering hole. No more Monday Beer Days. My favorite bar is on life support after all the crap the governor pulled and has cut back to being open to five days a week. I could find another place for Monday, but I like this place and want to do anything I can to keep them open.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Apr 6, 2021)

My wife turned 64 yesterday. She was 41 when we met.
I cooked her a nice dinner and we shared a bottle of wine.
What a wonderful person she is.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 6, 2021)

For @Drifting13 

https://www.gifbin.com/bin/072018/fishing-prank.webm


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @putembk  fishing video done



What a perfectly beautiful hiney.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 6, 2021)

Guess this is really an old farts thread. Ya'll beginning to sound like a bunch of OLD ladies, sittin' around discussin' their maladies and how to fix 'em. "Wake 'n bake" time my old fart brethren. Puffin' 'n Passin' time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2021)

I have caught some huge Snook in Florida. And they are great eating too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> What a perfectly beautiful hiney.


That young lady was beautiful all over!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2021)

That was my pick to Hippie.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2021)

Hippie, what the H E L L is going on in your state?   Just read this.  Are all people from Michigan having one giant orgy? 



Michigan Gov. .....edit.... has come under fire for her leadership by the state's ....edit.... as the Wolverine State has surpassed 700,000 total COVID-19 cases.

At the same time that Michigan hit the grim milestone, the state is the national leader in the number of cases of the novel coronavirus by population. As of Tuesday morning, Michigan is averaging more than 452 cases per 100,000 residents over the last seven days, according to the latest Centers for Disease Control and Prevention data. 

The New York Times' list of top 10 cities where the outbreak is the worst includes seven Michigan cities, as of Tuesday morning. 


Looks like new leadership is necessary there.  Who is in charge of this mess?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> My favorite bar is on life support after all the crap the governor pulled and has cut back to being open to five days a week. I could find another place for Monday, but I like this place and want to do anything I can to keep them open./QUOTE]
> 
> Bars and restaurants closing right and left around here.  There will be a lot fewer when the pandemic is under control........................
> 
> ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 7, 2021)

I give up!!  My previous post is determined that it will combine my comments with the previous posts, despite my best efforts...................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 7, 2021)

When I was about 16 yrs old I would come out of shower and dry off in my bedroom
I had big old style open windows, one night I was nude drying myself off and glanced out window towards neighbors house.
There was an older couple living there and I saw the wife seating in the dark, spying out her window opposite my room (maybe in her early 40's at the time).
I pretended not to see her and went about my business and thought wow , dirty ole lady.
I again was drying myself the next night after working and once again she was waiting in the window for me. LOL kinda funny at 1st.
This turned into a once in a while thing, she watched me getting dry and dressed like a peep show , then one night she left her light on so I could see her, She was totally into kinky stuff and eventually became my 1st  .
I ended up doing her every night while her hubby went to the Gin Mill to get drunk (Big drunk he was)
Made for a fun year until I found a chick my age.


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Another day.    Nice rain last night.  Need to check and see how much we got.  I am guessing about a quarter of an inch.

Everything is greening up and the trees are starting to bud.    That means my hay fever is gonna fire up.  Every year for a few weeks I am miserable....especially when I am trimming...  Unfortunately I will be doing that tomorrow.

Time for breakfast.....bb


----------



## danielj464 (Apr 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.   Happy moanday!!  Busy day ahead.  Cutting down another plant, planting my tomato seeds and firing up the sprinkler system as well.  Praying no repairs are needed after winter.  Will do my normal walk as well.
> 
> Record heat is predicted today as well.....should be a good day.


As a 72 yr old curmudgeon, I believe I would fit well into OFC. May I join?
danielj464


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 7, 2021)

danielj464 said:


> As a 72 yr old curmudgeon, I believe I would fit well into OFC. May I join?
> danielj464


Hi Dan
Most people do an intro post
Introduce Yourself   Link


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2021)

Jump right in ya O'l fart.  We would love another trouble maker around here.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> Hippie, what the H E L L is going on in your state?   Just read this.  Are all people from Michigan having one giant orgy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this all before. It's a case of fudged numbers so our governor can pass more draconian mandates in order to lock us down again.
I think this will likely be her next edict:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2021)

Howdy Dan. Jump right in Bro. Also check out the "Island Of Misfits" thread


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 7, 2021)

Watch out for hippie he does Reach arounds LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> That young lady was beautiful all over!


Dang.  I couldn't see her all over!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2021)

Watch out for Rosterman, too. He kisses and tells.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Watch out for Rosterman, too. He kisses and tells.


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2021)

Good night stoners. I'm  not finished yet.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2021)

I just came to a realization that made me feel a lot better about gaining major poundage over the lockdowns. I'm fat, but I identify as skinny, so I'm a Trans slender.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 8, 2021)

Ya wanna see cute?  Danger -- overload:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 8, 2021)

danielj464 said:


> As a 72 yr old curmudgeon, I believe I would fit well into OFC. May I join?  danielj464



Please do!

The rains are back, so mostly indoor sports and debauchery today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Ya wanna see cute?  Danger -- overload:
> 
> View attachment 271155


WOW that poison worked quicker than I thought


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> Jump right in ya O'l fart.  We would love another trouble maker around here.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 8, 2021)

You just gotta see this!!!

The cops had the guy trapped... with no chance whatever to escape... and he rode the tops of two buses.

You could NOT get away with this in a movie.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> You just gotta see this!!!
> 
> The cops had the guy trapped... with no chance whatever to escape... and he rode the tops of two buses.
> 
> You could NOT get away with this in a movie.



That is one heck of a stuntman


----------



## pute (Apr 8, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Typical day here.I mean typical for spring.  Have chores both inside and out.  No time to get bored here.  Life is good....I like doing what I do and there is plenty to do.  No porch sitting for this O'l fart!!

Close to 80f today and snow early next week.  Colorado living at 6,000 ft.  Normal for spring here.  

My maters should start showing roots soon.  Will baby them until harvest in August.  Won't be long until the cold weather plants go in the ground.  Same O'l routine every year.

Critters are screaming at me....better go feed them.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Ya wanna see cute?  Danger -- overload:
> 
> View attachment 271155


They'd make a nice pair of slippers.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2021)

Just got my second scam call in as many days from an Indian scam farm. The guy has a really hard to understand Hindi accent, and claims he's officer such-and-such and that he works for the Customs and US Border Security department.
On the first day, the scammer claimed that they'd intercepted a package addressed to me containing contraband and cash. I told him to send it, as I can always use more drugs and money. He said I'd receive my package in the next two weeks!
Same dude today, but this time I gave him a little rope. I told him that I wanted to know what kind of drugs and how much money I could expect. He asked my name. I told him he already knew. He rattled off my name. Any good scam farm already has a reverse phone number search engine, so it was easy for him. He started telling me something about penalties and prosecution, etc., but it was in such terrible English that I couldn't understand most of it.
Long story short, I called him a urine drinking Hindu fornicator (not the exact words) and hung up on him. He'll call back tomorrow, for sure.
Weird phone number he was calling from. 447-444-166-9426.
Think I'll inform him tomorrow that I work for the BATFE and Homeland Security and demand his name and the address of the company he works for. Bet he slams that phone quick.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2021)

I use to call those guys back and fk with them.
Id get them so pissed off. Told them i was fking their mothers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> They'd make a nice pair of slippers.


The way I skin them I leave the Faces on and add green marbles for the eyes , the faces go towards the front of slipper so they still look like they are hopping while the wearer walks.
Like these but real rabbit whole skin


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 8, 2021)

Who's still around? Any familiar faces? Been YEARS


----------



## Patwi (Apr 8, 2021)

Is Time just another object being pulled by gravity ? Is it a desired outcome like pulling a bud and putting it's contents down your esophagus or throat ? ... Life Huh ?

I told my Guardian Angel to just take me away this morning while looking at my Magic Mirror .. life


----------



## leafminer (Apr 8, 2021)

Well. I wrecked my left hand building the brick oven. I must admit I did go a bit O.T.T. 160 bricks. 7 layers of concrete or Perlite mortar. Lifting and cutting the tiles. Then today I was out shopping for necessities, you know the kind of things, real essentials like 55lb bags of sphagnum peat and black soil and humous and things like that. Not to mention the cactus soil but I had better not mention that. When I got back to the car with all this and couldn't move it one-handed, I was glad to be able to claim on the wife guarantee service. I am on bread and water this evening.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 8, 2021)

patwi said:


> Is Time just another object being pulled by gravity ? Is it a desired outcome like pulling a bud and putting it's contents down your esophagus or throat ? ... Life Huh ?
> 
> I told my Guardian Angel to just take me away this morning while looking at my Magic Mirror .. life


"I'm not into time, man." (Tommy Chong)


----------



## Patwi (Apr 8, 2021)

.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2021)

I have a tiny peach growing on my new tiny peach tree (a pinkie-fingle thick 4' high).

It is on the very end of the only branch with leaves on it.   About the size of a green pea.

We finally tumbled to what the heck has been tearing up my rainbow tree.  Deep claw marks down to the wood.  Herself and Your Humble Obdn't &tc were having dinner while watching the afternoon animobile show -- a dancing peacock, a bunny rabbit that was trying to get some of the goodies the peacock was dancing over, a mated painted bunting pair on the feeder, and the ever-present gaggle of squirrels and doves...

...and out of my thick bushes in the back comes a rackety-coon!  But the raccoon was fargin huge!  He was very tubby, and as he waddled in what was clearly his best effort at running, he looked like a very overfed pet.  He headed right for the rainbow tree.

He looked like this:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I have a tiny peach growing on my new tiny peach tree (a pinkie-fingle thick 4' high).
> 
> It is on the very end of the only branch with leaves on it.   About the size of a green pea.
> 
> ...


*Name That Coon Skittles*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2021)

Morning .... Coffee please.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2021)

Walt, that coon is THICK! I've got one that hangs around the ranch that could be his twin. He leaves the chickens alone, so he's allowed to live. He munches the deer corn and probably the field mice that abound around here.


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2021)

Got new seeds gifted to me yesterday.  Old friend called and offered Donkey Butter x C99, C99 x Blueberry and Blue Digberry x Grease Monkey.  That goes with the clones gifted last week.... Mimosa and Gold Digger.

I will be working these in with my regulars.  Will take time to see how many of the new ones are keepers.  I and am SURE I will have a fresh new look in a few months.  I never pay for new strains.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The way I skin them I leave the Faces on and add green marbles for the eyes , the faces go towards the front of slipper so they still look like they are hopping while the wearer walks. Like these but real rabbit whole skin



They look incomplete hopping along without the tails and the a**holes?



leafminer said:


> Well. I wrecked my left hand building the brick oven.



My left hand still hasn't recovered from breaking up ice shoveling snow two months ago.  Ah fear the worse is yet to come.................

Salt and pepper squid with dry sautéed green beans takeout last night for dinner and again for breakfast this morning.  The breakfast of champions!


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, that coon is THICK! I've got one that hangs around the ranch that could be his twin. He leaves the chickens alone, so he's allowed to live. He munches the deer corn and probably the field mice that abound around here.



Yowza.  I don't have any trouble with raccoons. This one had a dead field mouse in his cute little face**

**Actually, his face was normal size... but the rest of him was blubber-fluff.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2021)

Holy Smoke!!!

My son, Scooter just called me up -- he is selling the farm, prehistoric raptors and all.  More than that, he just purchased this:


















His Momma and Me are happy and grinning like we just got new lobotomies!

To quote his Witch-Momma:

"He has never ever had a break from the time he got in the gifted program.  He's worked his whole life to be the best he could, and now he needs to go play."

It looks beautiful, and cost him about the same as a Lexus.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2021)

Nice Coach.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That is one heck of a stuntman


It isn't real. It's all video effects. You can find how they did it.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 9, 2021)

I have a tiny peach growing on my new tiny peach tree (a pinkie-fingle thick 4' high)
I must check mine, it has been in flower a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 271341


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 10, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 271355


----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2021)

Morning gang.

@ Walt.  Nice.  I have had two motor homes.  Sure make traveling easy.  Colorado got so crowded it got are to find a way to get away from people.  Now that I am retired I would have enjoyed RV living more.  While working I didn't get to use them as much as I wanted.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning gang.
> 
> @ Walt.  Nice.  I have had two motor homes.  Sure make traveling easy.  Colorado got so crowded it got are to find a way to get away from people.  Now that I am retired I would have enjoyed RV living more.  While working I didn't get to use them as much as I wanted.


We too, wife and I bought a vintage Mini Winnie that I restored and used a few times (Fun) Concerts. camping etc...
After my back went it sat in back yard for 5 yrs before I could do anything as far as cleaning to sell , Sucked  all my work and time meant nothing, sweat labor .
Sold her for half of what she worth with a little detailing work, just could not do it anymore.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2021)

three of the 4N Nightwatchers are currently in air, ... kinda rare


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2021)

At the risk of sounding stupid, what's a 4N nightwatcher?


----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid, what's a 4N nightwatcher?


It is the gov't looking for your grow....if ya got 4 of em you are in deep


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Apr 10, 2021)

Drones? Hmmm. I have been wanting to build an automatic laser cannon for a long time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 10, 2021)

Last Summer one buzzed my property sounded like a small prop plane


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> I have had two motor homes.  Sure make traveling easy.  Colorado got so crowded it got are to find a way to get away from people.  Now that I am retired I would have enjoyed RV living more.  While working I didn't get to use them as much as I wanted.





ROSTERMAN said:


> We too, wife and I bought a vintage Mini Winnie that I restored and used a few times (Fun) Concerts. camping etc...



I restored a low miler Mini Winnie with a 440 4 barrel Dodge engine with 4:10 tail screw that I used in my consulting business when living at the sites while doing major shutdowns running around the clock until functional.  Low miles but I still had to replace the fridge and hot water heater.  I also had to reweld the discharge pipe into the black water tank and I added an inverter with more Group 27 gel cell house batteries.  It had an Onan auxiliary gen set and a roll down patio cover but otherwise stock.

A nice rig that got 6.9 mpg here in mountain country and which I sold it after retirement so as to not have to rent storage and pay insurance for it, given how little we were using it.



leafminer said:


> Drones? Hmmm. I have been wanting to build an automatic laser cannon for a long time.



Hee, hee, hee, envision a pneumatic gun that fired a group of split shot tied together with guitar strings like a bolo!  Use a 3500 psi Scuba air tank for pressure.......


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 10, 2021)

PS:  When I used to load my own shotgun for trap, I put together some high base loads using Husky powder and (9) 00 split shot tied together with guitar string and I can tell you it keeps a tight group at distance and wreaks havoc with a sheet of 1/2" plywood.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 271356


But can she cook?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2021)

You drone killers must be city folks. A high base 12ga round with #4s work just fine.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid, what's a 4N nightwatcher?



4N Nightwatch are the U.S. gov Nuclear Doomsday 747-400 s .. usually just one is up at all times and two are up when President
 FlashBang is on AF 1 .. Flashbang is what the new pres looks like right after a flashbang grenade went off in front of him while he's at the podium    ..

digressing anyway, three were up at one time


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Drones? Hmmm. I have been wanting to build an automatic laser cannon for a long time.




check this out what protestors did to cop drone with lasers


----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2021)

Ever notice how kids toys have come along.  We had wagons, peddle cars, guns and bikes.  Now everything is battery powered, no guns, drones instead of kites all of our favorite cartoons are now banned and at the end of the day you wonder what our kids are being taught in school.  Sure ain't reeden, writen and rithmic. I am glad my kid is 42 next month.  Private school would have cost a bunch.....if the teachers ever go back to work.  Have a nice night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You drone killers must be city folks. A high base 12ga round with #4s work just fine.



(24) 24 cal pellets would do the job but the shotgun blast draws un wanted attention here locally.



putembk said:


> Ever notice how kids toys have come along.  We had wagons, peddle cars, guns and bikes.  Now everything is battery powered, no guns, drones instead of kites all of our favorite cartoons are now banned and at the end of the day you wonder what our kids are being taught in school.  Sure ain't reeden, writen and rithmic. I am glad my kid is 42 next month.  Private school would have cost a bunch.....if the teachers ever go back to work.  Have a nice night.



Hee, hee, hee, big boy toys have come a long way too...............  As a kid I had to either learn to build my own toys or be satisfied just playing with myself.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> (24) 24 cal pellets would do the job but the shotgun blast draws un wanted attention here locally.
> 
> 
> 
> Hee, hee, hee, big boy toys have come a long way too...............  As a kid I had to either learn to build my own toys or be satisfied just,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, playing with myself.


Either way I heard you r nick name of Machine Gun was well earned  LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

I started with potato guns and worked from there . Yes I still have both Hands.
I figured out early that the old Magic flash cubes came apart and if you drilled a hole in the glass you had a heck of a fuse using a handy 9volt.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 11, 2021)

patwi said:


> 4N Nightwatch are the U.S. gov Nuclear Doomsday 747-400 s .. usually just one is up at all times and two are up when President
> FlashBang is on AF 1 .. Flashbang is what the new pres looks like right after a flashbang grenade went off in front of him while he's at the podium    ..
> 
> digressing anyway, three were up at one time



watching Monkeywerx I see....interesting stuff.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2021)

Good morning, Old Farts. 53 degrees and wet here. Don't think the sun will grace us with its presence today. No biggie. The last few days have been nice. Got my Sunday indoor crap to do anyways.


----------



## pute (Apr 11, 2021)

Morning Hippie and the rest of you O'l Farts.  Have a great Sunday.   I have a lot on my plate as usual.  Will be both in and out all day.  

First thing I was put on bug patrol.  I stuck my nose in the veg tent and saw two fricken adult thrips.   Any time you see adults there are lots of young ones about.  Spinosad to the rescue!
Ain't no biggie...just another small pain in my day.  Will spray for the next week or so....like the label says....DEAD BUG!!!

Every one of my mater's have sprouted.  I need to check and make sure I have enough pots laying around.  Neighbor's are gonna love me.


----------



## giggy (Apr 11, 2021)

morning old farts gonna be in the upper 70's today. done had some 80's.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> watching Monkeywerx I see....interesting stuff.




yeppirs .. makes my noodle stand up

Went to county fair yesterday .. lots of pigs with lipstick on .. but we enjoyed it all


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Apr 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I restored a low miler Mini Winnie with a 440 4 barrel Dodge engine with 4:10 tail screw that I used in my consulting business when living at the sites while doing major shutdowns running around the clock until functional.  Low miles but I still had to replace the fridge and hot water heater.  I also had to reweld the discharge pipe into the black water tank and I added an inverter with more Group 27 gel cell house batteries.  It had an Onan auxiliary gen set and a roll down patio cover but otherwise stock.
> 
> A nice rig that got 6.9 mpg here in mountain country and which I sold it after retirement so as to not have to rent storage and pay insurance for it, given how little we were using it.
> 
> ...


Yes that should work. Me, I am thinking of grouping about 20 laser diodes out of dead DVD drives, focusing them into a death beam using optics.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Yes that should work. Me, I am thinking of grouping about 20 laser diodes out of dead DVD drives, focusing them into a death beam using optics.














						Two Men Arrested In Plot To Develop Real-Life Death Ray
					

I’m not going to lie to you. This a wonderful world we live in, but there are some very sad, fucked up people out there who don’t realize how good they have it, and they insist on bringing their own misery down upon others. While most of these people use guns or bombs as their […]




					www.giantfreakinrobot.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Well Good morning to all
No dagnabit safe was going to keep me from my collectible seeds LOL
Took my ole trusty lock pick set (bought 20yrs ago for such an emergency and a quick youtube video to refresh my memory on pickin, and bam I have seeds .


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Either way I heard you r nick name of Machine Gun was well earned  LOL



It was actually "Quick Draw", after I shot myself in the leg, suggesting that my finger was actually way faster than my draw, so I thought it should have been Quick Shot.  A local lad by the last name of Kelly actually had the Machine Gun part spoken for.  



ROSTERMAN said:


> I started with potato guns and worked from there .I figured out early that the old Magic flash cubes came apart and if you drilled a hole in the glass you had a heck of a fuse using a handy 9volt.



I used a Coleman lantern flint striker assembly.  Got all my fingers and only one third degree burn scar shooting a borrowed cannon with a hole in the combustion chamber.



leafminer said:


> Yes that should work. Me, I am thinking of grouping about 20 laser diodes out of dead DVD drives, focusing them into a death beam using optics.





ROSTERMAN said:


> Two Men Arrested In Plot To Develop Real-Life Death Ray
> 
> 
> I’m not going to lie to you. This a wonderful world we live in, but there are some very sad, fucked up people out there who don’t realize how good they have it, and they insist on bringing their own misery down upon others. While most of these people use guns or bombs as their […]
> ...



I've been accumulating parts for a shorter range death ray.  So far I have the transformers and guns out of two microwaves.  Just think what a great burglar alarm it would make guarding the safe about crouch high.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 12, 2021)

I


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It was actually "Quick Draw", after I shot myself in the leg, suggesting that my finger was actually way faster than my draw, so I thought it should have been Quick Shot.  A local lad by the last name of Kelly actually had the Machine Gun part spoken for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the flash cube was use as a ignitor for a flash toy. Potato I used a small hole in back of the barrel we squirted Ronson's in a swirl before lighting with a firestick, then BBQ ignitors came into play , whole new game


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Start of another week.  

Easy day in the grow.  My usual walk and up-potting maters are on tap.

Today will be nice and snow every day the rest of the work week.  Time to put fertilizer on the grass.  Will probably do this as well today.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It was actually "Quick Draw", after I shot myself in the leg, suggesting that my finger was actually way faster than my draw, so I thought it should have been Quick Shot.  A local lad by the last name of Kelly actually had the Machine Gun part spoken for.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I
> 
> I meant the flash cube was use as a ignitor for a flash toy. Potato I used a small hole in back of the barrel we squirted Ronson's in a swirl before lighting with a firestick, then BBQ ignitors came into play , whole new game


I remember seeing such a contraption in old mechanics illustrated IIRC. Used a rubber squeeze bulb and striker out of a Zippo to fire it. Probably a federal offense today? 

Our homemade "bazooka" from Estes rocket and heaps of flash powder in the parachute chamber....

Test firing of the projectile revealed it had too heavy of a payload for the engine used. Running like mad from launching pad before the window shaking explosion...opps.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2021)

in the middle of transplanting 20 mater plants....after I have about 10 plants in the grow to up pot.  Now Mrs Pute wants to go for a walk.....fock it....I'm going back to work where I can goof off.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 12, 2021)

we make our own anchors huh .. as I look out upon a field of anchors


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Weather is gonna have us socked in here for the next few days.  Will be snowing on and off through Saturday.

My attention will switch from maters yesterday back to the grow today.  Up- potting feeding and taking cuts need doing.

Today is Mrs Putes Birthday.  Looks the same as the day I meant her 49 years ago.  Ha ha!
Taking her out to dinner tonight.

I got way to loaded last night.... might do it again tonight.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Weather is gonna have us socked in here for the next few days.  Will be snowing on and off through Saturday.
> 
> My attention will switch from maters yesterday back to the grow today.  Up- potting feeding and taking cuts need doing.
> 
> ...






Oh Honey another Vegetable fresh from the Garden I love it!
Happy Birthday Mrs.P


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I meant the flash cube was use as a ignitor for a flash toy. Potato I used a small hole in back of the barrel we squirted Ronson's in a swirl before lighting with a firestick, then BBQ ignitors came into play , whole new game



Yea, I picked up on that.  We used a lantern stricker for ignition and WD40 for propellent.



putembk said:


> Today is Mrs Putes Birthday.  Looks the same as the day I meant her 49 years ago.  Ha ha!
> Taking her out to dinner tonight. I got way to loaded last night.... might do it again tonight.....



Congratulations to Mrs. P!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 13, 2021)

Happy Birthday Mrs P !

no anchors or tethers for me this year , I am taking a year off from growing , the only gardening this old fecker will do this year is to plant a flower garden for curb appeal in case I sell out this year and move to Ecuador 

today is helping Swede remodel her fireplace day , adding some trim and accents


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2021)

Happy Birthday Mrs P ... bonded 49 is good


----------



## Mallard Duck (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi you old farts! Im only in my 30's, but I'm full of beans, when do farts become old enough for this thread?


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2021)

Mallard Duck said:


> , when do farts become old enough for this thread?



day 1


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2021)

@*Mallard Duck* If you are full of beans you are welcome.  Enjoy the place we have a lot of fun here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> @*Mallard Duck* If you are full of beans you are welcome.  Enjoy the place we have a lot of fun here.








@Mallard Duck


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2021)

Happy Birthday Ma'am. Sorry about Pute being an *******.


----------



## Mallard Duck (Apr 13, 2021)

As a man with IBS, that cartoon speaks to my soul.


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Happy Birthday Mrs P !
> 
> no anchors or tethers for me this year , I am taking a year off from growing , the only gardening this old fecker will do this year is to plant a flower garden for curb appeal in case I sell out this year and move to Ecuador
> 
> today is helping Swede remodel her fireplace day , adding some trim and accents


Looks like I will be making trips to Franktown soon....ha ha... private joke.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> Looks like I will be making trips to Franktown soon....ha ha... private joke.




our covid harvest was over 30 lbs.....I will see your Franktown and raise you a Patties Cafe in Kiowa?.....or was that Elizabeth?.....see you in 2023


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2021)

Ha ha .... happy for ya.






In the mean time rumor is there is some new hot happy hookers on colfax


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 14, 2021)

putembk said:


> Looks like I will be making trips to Franktown soon....ha ha... private joke.


Pork and Beans


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 14, 2021)

Mallard Duck said:


> Hi you old farts! Im only in my 30's, but I'm full of beans, when do farts become old enough for this thread?



Old fartisim is similar to and often confused with curmudgeonisim, a common mistake.  Mostly it is related to gassy diet, smart mouths, and cynical attitude.  

First liar doesn't stand a chance and we've never rejected anyone, though some may have quietly faded away in disgust or embarrassment.......................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Old fartisim is similar to and often confused with curmudgeonisim, a common mistake.  Mostly it is related to gassy diet, smart mouths, and cynical attitude.
> 
> First liar doesn't stand a chance and we've never rejected anyone, though some may have quietly faded away in disgust or embarrassment.......................


Yep, even the best women Fart LOL
Just not outloud
unless they are drunk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 14, 2021)

putembk said:


> Ha ha .... happy for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe we can cruise Colfax in your pickup truck , doesn’t it have a camper shell on it?

just put one of those memory foam mattresses in the back and BAM! ..we save a ton of money on motel bills

taking Swede into the Big City to see the tax man , she is loaded and may have to pay the crooks at the irs

if I keep taking profits from my crypto currency’s I may have to pay some taxes too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> maybe we can cruise Colfax in your pickup truck , doesn’t it have a camper shell on it?
> 
> just put one of those memory foam mattresses in the back and BAM! ..we save a ton of money on motel bills
> 
> ...


Bigsur if you had extra money where would you invest it today, rather not buy more stocks?
Is crypto currency still on the climb? I know you say silver but where else can I double some shekels  quick?


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Glad to see we are off to a good start.  Big is making so much $$ he is looking for a hookers pocket to put it in.  Looks like Roster is gonna follow him to the "House Of The Rising Sun".  Not me I'm still looking for a girl willing to pay me......not working out as well as I planned though.  Maybe some coffee will help.

Probably gonna make some kief today.  Don't know how this happened but I am almost out again.  Will have to run to the store for 6 lbs of dry ice.

Colo is supposed to be in the middle of a huge storm but not a farthing of moisture has fallen here. The weather guy keeps calling it the calm before the storm.  I have been calm for days now.

  Watching the news.....now I'm pissed....need to smoke one.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bigsur if you had extra money where would you invest it today, rather not buy more stocks?
> Is crypto currency still on the climb? I know you say silver but where else can I double some shekels  quick?



crypto currencies is not for the feint of heart

but if one does their due diligence the odds of losing ones arse is lowered

download an app called Coinbase , link it to your bank , transfer funds to Coinbase and then start trading

Etherium is a good play in my book and should double or triple in a year


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2021)

Remember this Roster......"A fool and his money will soon be departed".


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 14, 2021)

putembk said:


> Remember this Roster......"A fool and his money will soon be departed".


Good thing it is Me doing it and not you LOL
I already have enough silver , I made a case of silver bullets yrs ago just in case of a zombie incursion.............. Looks like I will need them all.


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2021)

I deserved that.    Ha ha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 14, 2021)

putembk said:


> I deserved that.    Ha ha


Read my post above again LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 14, 2021)

putembk said:


> Remember this Roster......"A fool and his money will soon be departed".


Also My wife will be a rich woman


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 15, 2021)

*HO-LEE SHIT!! Un-fargin-Believable!! 




*
That is a minimum of TEN times the size I thought buds could get to.

You guys are classic scientists.  @bigsur51, Your green thumb is incredible. I remember seeing a "volunteer" weed growing in a ditch along your garage or whatever.  Bigger, healthier than anything I ever was able to grow.

And I think you probably just mowed it... 

That picture... (*sigh*)  That huge, massive, record-setter handful of buds should be auctioned off on the Internet.

It'd be measured in Krugerrands.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 15, 2021)

aw that ain’t nothing Unca , there are some professional ganja growers out in California that make me look like a rookie , which I am , just a hobby gardener who got lucky because of some very good genetics......

like C99 , ECSD x Ogers , Chem 91 and Snow Leopards.....

otherwise , like the two years ago when I lost 90% of my crop and had to drive to Franktown and Kiowa to meet my dealer and procure my medicine by exchanging fiat for flowers......

and the dealer bootlegger was always late!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep, even the best women Fart LOL Just not outloud unless they are drunk,,,,,,,,,



An admirable skill that I've often admired but never acquired!  I mostly try to not crap my pants and keep in under legal decibel levels for residential.



putembk said:


> Big is making so much $$ he is looking for a hookers pocket to put it in.



I'm looking for similar wise investments to tuck my fat unsolicited stimulus check largess into.  Hard to miss investing in memories that you can take with you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> aw that ain’t nothing Unca , there are some professional ganja growers out in California that make me look like a rookie , which I am , just a hobby gardener who got lucky because of some very good genetics......
> 
> like C99 , ECSD x Ogers , Chem 91 and Snow Leopards.....
> 
> ...



The man with the Large banana?


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2021)

@ Big, I am never late and certainly not a bootlegger.  But I will take another toke.

Good morning OFC.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 15, 2021)

putembk said:


> @ Big, I am never late and certainly not a bootlegger.  But I will take another toke.
> 
> Good morning OFC.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 16, 2021)

Got a call from the son of an old girl friend trying to sell me bitcoin and learned that she is now in a home for alcohol induced dementia and has vivid memories of the past, but no short term memory.  I was reminded of her recently by the absolutely same seriously gorgeous eyes of a model on TV advertising face cream.

She also had a pretty face and body to kill for, but alas, the booze also put about a hundred pounds on her, leaving her eyes as her greatest asset.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 16, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> An admirable skill that I've often admired but never acquired!  I mostly try to not crap my pants and keep in under legal decibel levels for residential.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for similar wise investments to tuck my fat unsolicited stimulus check largess into.  Hard to miss investing in memories that you can take with you.



buy some Etherium and thank me this coming Christmas


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2021)

Morning OFC.  We got dumped on last night.  Hard to tell just how much because the ground is so warm it melted on contact for the first 6 hrs a before it started to stick.  Snow is in the forecast every day for the next week.

What really sucks is it has been so cold that the ice won't melt off my favor fishing lake. I had reservations at the hotel up there next weekend....was planning on a fishing weekend.  Now the ice isn't predicted to come off the lake until after May 1st.  Will have to reschedule.

Time to get the snow blower out....was hoping it was put away for the winter. NOT!!!


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 16, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. Coffee time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2021)

Morning guys. Pute, keep that crap out there, mk? got down in the 30s last night and been rainy and windy all week, but not a flake has fallen.
Think I might just head for the watering hole today for my first beer of the week. Might be a mistake; won't be my first mistake, nor my worst.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2021)

Well, I wussied out. I had to ask myself if I'd rather go to the bar or lay my arse here in bed. Bed won. I'll give 'em hell Monday.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 17, 2021)

Hey folks!!  Some Australians videoed a UFO for forty fargin minutes.  

While they were recording, a passenger plane flew by it, then a hoppycopter going the other way went by.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 17, 2021)

RIP Felix Silla , Cousin It from the Adams Family died 
So sad


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, I wussied out. I had to ask myself if I'd rather go to the bar or lay my arse here in bed. Bed won. I'll give 'em **** Monday.


I love my nice warm sleep number bed, I never want to leave home without it


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> buy some Etherium and thank me this coming Christmas



Please PM me the details.

Lawrd sake, Satyrday again already!  Let the debauchery resume!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Please PM me the details.
> 
> Lawrd sake, Satyrday again already!  Let the debauchery resume!
> 
> View attachment 271805



it is easy peasy Amigo

just download the Coinbase app , link it to your bank , transfer funds , and start buying

the app is real user friendly , works just about like my online bank account


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 271808


That's "Truth Coming Out Of Her Well".  First time I saw the painting, I was 14. Had an immediate enormous effect on me.


----------



## pute (Apr 17, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Still fricken snowing.  Feels like early March and not mid April.  Had to dig a path so the dog could go out and do her business.

Got my new beans from an old friend yesterday (freehealer).  Excited but will have to work them into the line up slowly.  I don't have the room to go through culling the male process all at once.  I now have a total of 6 new strains to experiment with this year and beyond.  Hoping to get at least two keepers in them.  

Today I will do my normal chores in the grow and get a walk in if the weather cooperates.  Still lightly snowing but no wind.  I can handle the white stuff but add wind and I well be looking out the window.

TV sucks.....wife has the cooking channel on... nothing else on except bad news.   Still plenty to do.....counting flowers on the wall, smoking cigarettes and watching Captain Kangaroo.

I'm out!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 17, 2021)

Hey.  Speakin' of aliens... the US Navy has confirmed that the 41-second video was genuine.

Pentagon confirms video of pyramid UFO stalking US warship is real


----------



## pute (Apr 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey.  Speakin' of aliens... the US Navy has confirmed that the 41-second video was genuine.
> 
> Pentagon confirms video of pyramid UFO stalking US warship is real


So, if they land and say "Take us to your Leader" where do we take them.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey.  Speakin' of aliens... the US Navy has confirmed that the 41-second video was genuine.
> 
> Pentagon confirms video of pyramid UFO stalking US warship is realan of woopass


A very big can of whoop-ass is heading some ones way


----------



## pute (Apr 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> A very big can of whoop-ass is heading some ones way


All you need to do is open it and dump it on whoever.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That's "Truth Coming Out Of Her Well".  First time I saw the painting, I was 14. Had an immediate enormous effect on me.



the naked truth


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That's "Truth Coming Out Of Her Well".  First time I saw the painting, I was 14. Had an immediate enormous effect on me.



how would you describe those effects?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 17, 2021)

If it was next to a ruler, it would be miniscule. If it were a thorn in one's eye, it would be huge.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> how would you describe those effects?


I bet he was engorged by the mere sight of her bosom .


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> how would you describe those effects?


Often.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 17, 2021)

Often, but not lately....


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> it is easy peasy Amigo just download the Coinbase app , link it to your bank , transfer funds , and start buying the app is real user friendly , works just about like my online bank account



Thanks brother!



putembk said:


> TV sucks.....wife has the cooking channel on... nothing else on except bad news.



My TV watching has declined to just watching the news and then the news got so partisan with censorship and slants, that I now get news on line.  The news papers that we use to get our news from have shriveled to nothing and are as bad as the TV stations.



Unca Walt said:


> Hey.  Speakin' of aliens... the US Navy has confirmed that the 41-second video was genuine. Pentagon confirms video of pyramid UFO stalking US warship is real



All of this has been going on all along, they have just been lying to us up to this point.  If the aliens were going to leap in and take control, you would think they would have already.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they have been watching us since the beginning
They are actually Time Travelers who are getting the Popcorn ready for the next Big event in Human History,


They are waiting and watching to see if we really are capable of destroying the world with mutual destruction - over ignorance, and Pride.
Mankind is not that smart. .

Hey look Jeff Bezos and Elon Musk have the front row seats. imagine that.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey.  Speakin' of aliens... the US Navy has confirmed that the 41-second video was genuine. Pentagon confirms video of pyramid UFO stalking US warship is real



Just found out more about that video. We can see the one triangular craft... but there were _scores_ of them. They clustered over our warships.  And it turns out the Mexican Navy has videos, too.  Jeez.

And they've got one showing a UFO diving into the sea and disappearing. <-- 1m 35sec


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Just found out more about that video. We can see the one triangular craft... but there were _scores_ of them. They clustered over our warships.  And it turns out the Mexican Navy has videos, too.  Jeez.
> 
> And they've got one showing a UFO diving into the sea and disappearing. <-- 1m 35sec




THEY are preparing us for the arrival of our ancestors from the Sumerian kingdom


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> THEY are preparing us for the arrival of our ancestors from the Sumerian kingdom


Is The Superstar Himself coming back too?
I should ask him to post a Bud in this months Bud of the Month contest. LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 18, 2021)

Pute, I thought we ha an agreement that you waz gonna keep that white stuff out there? They're calling for accumulating snow here WEDNESDAY!
Global warming my azz.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2021)

Morning OFC. Sorry Hippie I needed some sun so I sent you a present.   Enjoy!


----------



## giggy (Apr 18, 2021)

morning old farts, seems to be my weekly check in. hope all are well.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2021)

Good to see you giggy.  What have you been up to?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2021)

It's up around 90F awreddy this AM.  I checked under to lattice-crate to see if the turtle eggs showed any movement.  Nada.  Any time until about May 1.

LATE EDIT ADD:  I don't think the little boogers could get out.  The ground feels like stone.  I tried scratching it, and only my fingernails could dent the surface. 

I know that if a turtle egg is disturbed, the turtle's survival chances plummet.  So the Magic Witch and Himself are going to go out and do a sorta archeological dig -- using a teaspoon and a small brush..

We'll dig down until we see at least 2 eggs.  If they are clearly dead, then we'll just fill it back.  If they are alive, we've left a path for them to get out of the hard pan.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> It's up around 90F awreddy this AM.  I checked under to lattice-crate to see if the turtle eggs showed any movement.  Nada.  Any time until about May 1.


Walt please remember to take videos with your cell phone when the big day comes
Awesome


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt please remember to take videos with your cell phone when the big day comes
> Awesome


Coupla problems, bro.  I gots no cell phone.  I do have a camera. It does not take videos.

Problem solved:  Thank you for the clever suggestion, and we will now most ricky-tick take pix and post 'em.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Coupla problems, bro.  I gots no cell phone.  I do have a camera. It does not take videos.
> 
> Problem solved:  Thank you for the clever suggestion, and we will now most ricky-tick take pix and post 'em.


Pics are fine, I hate my cell phone
It lives in my pocket and never comes out too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2021)

I do everything from my phone. My Wife uses the Computer.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is The Superstar Himself coming back too?
> I should ask him to post a Bud in this months Bud of the Month contest. LOL



are you referring to Anu , Enlil , and Enki?


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I do everything from my phone. My Wife uses the Computer.


I use a phone, tablet and desktop.  Guess that means I am connected.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> are you referring to Anu , Enlil , and Enki?
> [/QUOTE


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2021)

Sumerian gods , the Annunaki , those who came from above

they are coming back ya know


----------



## giggy (Apr 18, 2021)

putembk said:


> Good to see you giggy.  What have you been up to?


howdy pute, been working and trying to catch up with honey do's. i don't move as well as i used to and it seems to take twice as long to get anything done. one day i will get used to my new phone and get back to a daily check in.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Sumerian gods , the Annunaki , those who came from above
> 
> they are coming back ya know


Original builders of the Pyramids?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

giggy said:


> howdy pute, been working and trying to catch up with honey do's. i don't move as well as i used to and it seems to take twice as long to get anything done. one day i will get used to my new phone and get back to a daily check in.


Morning Giggy  Nice to see you around


----------



## giggy (Apr 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Morning Giggy  Nice to see you around


morning roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning roster


Wow did someone get some last night?
Only Kidding


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

Nice Bike by the way.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning roster





giggy said:


> howdy pute, been working and trying to catch up with honey do's. i don't move as well as i used to and it seems to take twice as long to get anything done. one day i will get used to my new phone and get back to a daily check in.


Miss your posts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

Time to breath life into the power washer
Sees ya all later


----------



## giggy (Apr 18, 2021)

all my bikes have been stashed away for a few years now. i was having bouts of vertigo. haven;t had none in a good while, i believe i'll drag her out soon. pute it is good to visit, i just don't have much time at my desk anymore. we are rebuilding two truck drills and may have a order for two new drills so i'll have machine shop, fab and welding going on top of the parts and supplies..


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2021)

Regarding the turtles:  dug down to where I could get one out.  The digging had caused the shell to rupture, but I expected that.  Inside the egg was a turtle in the very earliest stage of development:  about 1/4 inch long.

This sacrifice works out well; we now know that the eggs are not dead, and have about a month to go, and the baby turtles now have a path of soft earth to dig out.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Original builders of the Pyramids?



in my opinion , yes , or were the General Contractors and sub contracted the work out

See this cuneiform imprint?  do you see the imprint of our solar system?  how did the Annunaki know about our solar system 7,000 years ago?







the OG of gods , through genetic manipulation they made humans , hybrids if you will , we are part Annunaki and part hominoid, there is clear evidence of genetic manipulation and splicing of our genetic code


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 18, 2021)

Pute, yer pics ain't showin'.

Walt, would it hurt to dampen the ground to soften it up a little? I ain't talkin' about drowning them, just enough to make the ground a little less than concrete hard.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2021)

Daumn filters.  Fixed.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 18, 2021)

Yep. All better.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

So darn Sad what happened to this Country


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Pute, yer pics ain't showin'.
> 
> Walt, would it hurt to dampen the ground to soften it up a little? I ain't talkin' about drowning them, just enough to make the ground a little less than concrete hard.



That was what made it hard.  We had several duck-drowners and frog-stranglers over the last month <-- that compacted the ground.

But what I did was fill in a loosely-packed channel for them to come out when they are ready.  But the nearly untouched yolk on the sacrificed egg showed me they are a long fargin way from hatching.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2021)

This is a perfect picture of love and bittersweet sadness...  It is a selfie taken by the lady in front, showing the four people who have been the dearest friends for sixty years.

It was taken just a day ago.  There will never be another. My beloved friend on the right is dying.  They came to visit and stay a day.

We move on in life, but I remember the fun times where we would argue who was responsible to haul in the next grouper.  Or trail riding in Georgia.  Or a hundred other beautiful things...

I will never see him again.  

A bit of lightness:  I am more than a foot taller than everyone in the picture, so I am hunched way over.  Buncha fargin runts.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> THEY are preparing us for the arrival of our ancestors from the Sumerian kingdom





ROSTERMAN said:


> Original builders of the Pyramids?



The pyramid shapes of the UFO's remind me of the native tribe that built airplane replicas out of sticks and grass after WWII to try and entice the "gods" to return with handout like the GI's provided when they set up temporary airfields.  It is interesting that pyramids were built world wide.



Unca Walt said:


> This is a perfect picture of love and bittersweet sadness...  It is a selfie taken by the lady in front, showing the four people who have been the dearest friends for sixty years. It was taken just a day ago.  There will never be another. My beloved friend on the right is dying.



Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2021)

Lightening up a bit... this guy is absolutely amazing.  And... I think he gets laid a lot.

45 seconds in, he blows it:  Clearly, he exposed that he is a genuine wizard...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 19, 2021)

Prayers for your friend Unca  , remember the good times


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2021)

I wrote about them in humor articles in magazines.  They are beautiful people.  And she is a genuine Southern Belle (clang-clang you all).

We vacationed together traveling to Europe and Jamaica and the other Islands...  

Jerry and Himself were crazy trail-bike riders.  One time, my motorcycle wound up ten feet underwater.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2021)

At this heavily-soosed moment, I discovered this.  I had to laugh out loud.



Dammit, I posted this... and had to come back because it made me laugh out loud again.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 19, 2021)

Here ya go, GW!


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Another winter storm today.  Front just moved through.....wind and temps are dropping.  Another 8" of heavy wet snow.... Really??!!  

@ Walt, so sorry for the news on your friend.   I know the feeling all my friends I partied and fished with are gone.  Pretty much just me and Mrs Pute now days and she can't even bait a hook.

Temp went from 43 to 38 in about 10 minutes. Wind is cooking.

Gonna go and make sure evey is tied down.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2021)

At this heavily-soosed moment, I discovered this.  I had to laugh out loud.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> At this heavily-soosed moment, I discovered this.  I had to laugh out loud.




that was so good that I watched it again.....again


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Apr 20, 2021)

I just won this on the B.C. government auction site for $90.00 Cdn.
An Iwatsu SS-5702 dual channel 20 MHZ oscilloscope.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I just won this on the B.C. government auction site for $90.00 Cdn.
> An Iwatsu SS-5702 dual channel 20 MHZ oscilloscope.


Excellent!  Now our dream of World
 Domination can commence ................



​


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2021)

old school candy...these cost only a nickel when I was a kid




.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> old school candy...these cost only a nickel when I was a kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 20, 2021)

Good morning OFC. HAPPY 420, old farts.


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Another fricken 8" of white stuff last night.   12f outside!  Lots here have already  fired up there sprinkler system.....gonna be some frozen pipes today.  Sun is out and this mess will be mostly melted by mid day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Another fricken 8" of white stuff last night.   12f outside!  Lots here have already  fired up there sprinkler system.....gonna be some frozen pipes today.  Sun is out and this mess will be mostly melted by mid day.


It's China I tell Ya LOL


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

^^^funny I thought I was in Denver


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

putembk said:


> ^^^funny I thought I was in Denver


See how good their Brain washing has become
Sheep LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 20, 2021)

putembk said:


> ^^^funny I thought I was in Denver


I thought you lived in confusion.


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I thought you lived in confusion.


Never been there....what state is it in?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2021)

California


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 20, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I just won this on the B.C. government auction site for $90.00 Cdn.
> An Iwatsu SS-5702 dual channel 20 MHZ oscilloscope.


Back in the Olden Days, I built an O-scope from the Heathkit company.  And a multimeter.  And a color TV.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> California





Unca Walt said:


> Back in the Olden Days, I built an O-scope from the Heathkit company.  And a multimeter.  And a color TV.


My Brother in law built the TV in his wall of house into garage
Was very cool


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 20, 2021)

I miss the Heath Kits, way more fun than video games or TV


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 21, 2021)

Me too.  The business model morphed into Radio Shack.  And then even that fell to the wayside as electronics became orders of magnitude more complex.

I'm an old EE.  While I designed computer circuitry, I can tell you in complete honesty that I have no fargin idea of what is going on now.  A single silicon chip will have BOOKS... and PAGES... (that's what they are called) of circuitry so complex as to be outside the realm of ordinary folks.

So that is why the business model died:  Progress.  You can buy a functioning computer/oscilloscope/etc. for far less than buying the parts and assembling them yourself (if you even could).


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2021)

I use to build computers too Walt. My 1st was a Pentium 933 i overclocked to 1050.
Bought all my shit from Frys Electronics.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Me too.  The business model morphed into Radio Shack.  And then even that fell to the wayside as electronics became orders of magnitude more complex.
> 
> I'm an old EE.  While I designed computer circuitry, I can tell you in complete honesty that I have no fargin idea of what is going on now.  A single silicon chip will have BOOKS... and PAGES... (that's what they are called) of circuitry so complex as to be outside the realm of ordinary folks.
> 
> So that is why the business model died:  Progress.  You can buy a functioning computer/oscilloscope/etc. for far less than buying the parts and assembling them yourself (if you even could).


Oh yes , I remember building with the 8085 Microprocessor


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 21, 2021)

putembk said:


> Lots here have already  fired up there sprinkler system.....gonna be some frozen pipes today.



I turned ours on yesterday and dug out the buried heads.  Easier this year as I dug up all the heads last year and reset them after over 30 years of settling.



WeedHopper said:


> I use to build computers too Walt.



Electronics is not my strong suite, though I've worked as plant manager at an electronics firm and can assemble circuits from the design by others.  In the 60's I built a Tesla Coil from scratch as a project, but got my brother in law to help building my second computer in the 90's.  When I built the automated Terpenators, I used PSI for the electronics, and wrote the logic, but was able to get the same engineer who programmed the Pentium III for Microsoft, to program my chips.  Electronics have gotten a lot more complicated..............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 21, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I turned ours on yesterday and dug out the buried heads.  Easier this year as I dug up all the heads last year and reset them after over 30 years of settling.
> 
> 
> 
> Electronics is not my strong suite, though I've worked as plant manager at an electronics firm and can assemble circuits from the design by others.  In the 60's I built a Tesla Coil from scratch as a project, but got my brother in law to help building my second computer in the 90's.  When I built the automated Terpenators, I used PSI for the electronics, and wrote the logic, but was able to get the same engineer who programmed the Pentium III for Microsoft, to program my chips.  Electronics have gotten a lot more complicated..............











						The Mk III Terpenator | Skunk Pharm Research
					

The Mk III Terpenator




					skunkpharmresearch.com


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2021)

Good morning I can barely change a light bulb.

Don't forget to vote on the poll in the covid thread.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 21, 2021)

I am gonna make one of these!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2021)

Know how many Californians it takes to change a light bulb?
Five.
One to change the bulb, and four to share in the experience.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Know how many Californians it takes to change a light bulb?
> Five.
> One to change the bulb, and four to share in the experience.


Normally would need 20 to hold and cry in each arms while one person did the work, they limit it to a changing gather of 5 due to Covid


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The Mk III Terpenator | Skunk Pharm Research
> 
> 
> The Mk III Terpenator
> ...



Here is the MK VA2 control panel built by Moi, except for the two PC boards with the chips.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 21, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Here is the MK VA2 control panel built by Moi, except for the two PC boards with the chips.
> 
> 
> View attachment 272032


Nice clean work indeed.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 22, 2021)

In reading the neighborhood forum, I see neighbors complaining that the guy who was recently shot after pointing a replica gun at the cops, should have been handled less forcefully and another seeking someone to humanely remove rats from their basement without hurting them.  Scary to realize this who I'm sharing foxholes with and voting against these days?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> In reading the neighborhood forum, I see neighbors complaining that the guy who was recently shot after pointing a replica gun at the cops, should have been handled less forcefully and another seeking someone to humanely remove rats from their basement without hurting them.  Scary to realize this who I'm sharing foxholes with and voting against these days?


Few more yrs and Russia and China will invade using our airlines


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2021)

Morning OFC.   Had dinner with the neighbors last night.  8 of us, Mrs Pute and I were the youngest couple there.  What a hoot!!!   We decided to do this every month.  Everybody had a bit to much wine....I love it!   Now if I could only find a way to get them to have an after dinner smoke.  

Going fishing this weekend.  SIL and I are gonna hit it hard. Probably gonna kill me.  No matter, now is gonna be a good time to "stick a pig".  So getting on the water with below freezing temps before sun up will be worth it.  I used to do this every week.

Today will walk, cut the grass and pack for my weekend outing....but coffee for now.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2021)

I think I'm gonna do the same thing I did yesterday; Get a day older.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 22, 2021)

mornin'... abit late but alas


.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2021)

I will be working the Colfax area today......hit me up , ask me about my special $5.00 deal on hookers and blow , use code word PussyGalore


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 22, 2021)

PussyGalore bond james bond


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2021)

No, PussyGalore because Big is afraid of his own shadow.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2021)

putembk said:


> No, PussyGalore because Big is afraid of his own shadow.




i will drink to that


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> i will drink to that
> 
> 
> View attachment 272148


Looks more like prime eating stock!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 23, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Looks more like prime eating stock!


Like a Turkey, 
Legs spread wide open, just begging for the chef to stuff them ?


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2021)

Morning OFC.

Nutes and beneficial tea day for the girls today.  I will also finish packing for a weekend fishing trip.  Nothing worse than getting there and realizing an important piece of equipment was left behind.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.
> 
> Nutes and beneficial tea day for the girls today.  I will also finish packing for a weekend fishing trip.  Nothing worse than getting there and realizing an important piece of equipment was left behind.


God speed and good castings


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 23, 2021)

patwi said:


> mornin'... abit late but alas
> 
> 
> .



Never heard that version before. Pretty kool. My fave was the Stones doing it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 23, 2021)

Good Ole Smokey


----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Never heard that version before. Pretty kool. My fave was the Stones doing it.




more Bo DiddleyBuddy Holly beat


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Few more yrs and Russia and China will invade using our airlines


Invade?  Why?

They'll just foreclose.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 24, 2021)

We all know Albert Einstein was a genius.




But his brother Frank was a monster.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> We all know Albert Einstein was a genius. But his brother Frank was a monster.



Not to forget that hard working Dr Frankenstein was also a genius.

Hee, hee, hee, lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  Both Grayfox and my two week waiting period after our second Covid shot is over, so I'm going back to gym workouts again.  I'll check around today to find out which ones are still open.  

Breakfast out at Le Provence sidewalk cafe with Grayfox and a friend this morning to start the morning off on an up beat note.


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2021)

Morning OFC.   Happy shatterday!  I'm going fishing.   Opening day was yesterday.  Will get there mid afternoon and fish until dark.  Then up at 4:30 and be back on the lake before sun up.  Done all my homework, tied the perfect flies and the weather should be beautiful.  Now just have to make sure everything is packed.  Be back tomorrow afternoon.  Will check in on my phone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 24, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.   Happy shatterday!  I'm going fishing.   Opening day was yesterday.  Will get there mid afternoon and fish until dark.  Then up at 4:30 and be back on the lake before sun up.  Done all my homework, tied the perfect flies and the weather should be beautiful.  Now just have to make sure everything is packed.  Be back tomorrow afternoon.  Will check in on my phone.


Have a Great Time Putes
Are you ruffing it in a tent and bag. or being Nancy in a hotel room?
Good Luck , eat one for me


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2021)

Pute don't eat 'em. He just likes pissin' 'em off and tossin' 'em back.


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2021)

To old .... hotel, bar and warm bed.


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2021)

Gone fishen instead of just a wishen......BB tomorrow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2021)

Old Hen turned 67 today, and Momma would have turned 100 if she'd have made it. Stopped by to tell her happy birthday. Don't know why. Just felt like I should.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2021)

My Wife turned 69 on 4-20.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.   Happy shatterday!  I'm going fishing.   Opening day was yesterday.  Will get there mid afternoon and fish until dark.  Then up at 4:30 and be back on the lake before sun up.  Done all my homework, tied the perfect flies and the weather should be beautiful.  Now just have to make sure everything is packed.  Be back tomorrow afternoon.  Will check in on my phone.



and I did not throw it back..I ate it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 24, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> and I did not throw it back..I ate it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Mother Loved when I brought a string of them home
I had a hard time eating fish I was the guy who always got the bones.


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2021)

Well I just got back to my hotel room finished as long as we could stay out the wind was killing us. Had dinner now I am happily sucking down a vodka and smoking some hash. Going to be tough getting up tomorrow morning but I'm going to give it my best shot don't get to do this very often.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Old Hen turned 67 today, and Momma would have turned 100 if she'd have made it. Stopped by to tell her happy birthday. Don't know why. Just felt like I should.





WeedHopper said:


> My Wife turned 69 on 4-20.



Congratulations to ya'll wimmen folk for living this long and still being so purdy!  Mine won't be 73 until August, and has most of her corners rounded and stickers broken off by now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

putembk said:


> Well I just got back to my hotel room finished as long as we could stay out the wind was killing us. Had dinner now I am happily sucking down a vodka and smoking some hash. Going to be tough getting up tomorrow morning but I'm going to give it my best shot don't get to do this very often.


Wakey wakey time to fish


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

Man it feels good to be snugged in my PJs drinking coffee and eating breakfast and not wading in ice cold water


----------



## giggy (Apr 25, 2021)

morning old farts. roster i haven't drank coffee in a year and a half, but i do get my dr pepper. done had breakfast now time to have another bowl.


----------



## giggy (Apr 25, 2021)

somebody has to much time to play.


ROSTERMAN said:


> Wakey wakey time to fish


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> and I did not throw it back..I ate it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOUR INCHES OF FIGHTING FURY!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> FOUR INCHES OF FIGHTING FURY!!!


That's what she said
Give me 3 inches and make it hurt joke


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning old farts. roster i haven't drank coffee in a year and a half, but i do get my dr pepper. done had breakfast now time to have another bowl.


Dam giving up my coffee would be hard but if I had to.
Are you allowed caffeine?


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 25, 2021)

Good morning old farts, hope all are well. Time to "wake 'n bake", in ya haven't done so already. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man it feels good to be snugged in my PJs drinking coffee and eating breakfast and not wading in ice cold water


I'm back home and worn out.  Woke up to wind gusts to 40mph....no matter...the great white fisherman (me) won't be deterred by a little wind freezing temp and water so cold you wouldn't find your pecker for a week.  

Stayed on the water as long as I could, about 3 hrs.   Daumn legs started cramping and couldn't hold my place in the wind.  No fish landed but got broke off twice.....just another fish story.  

I need a Jacuzzi and a bowl.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 25, 2021)

putembk said:


> .....  you wouldn't find your pecker for a week.


Now you know what Hopper goes through every day of his life.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

putembk said:


> I'm back home and worn out.  Woke up to wind gusts to 40mph....no matter...the great white fisherman (me) won't be deterred by a little wind freezing temp and water so cold you wouldn't find your pecker for a week.
> 
> Stayed on the water as long as I could, about 3 hrs.   Daumn legs started cramping and couldn't hold my place in the wind.  No fish landed but got broke off twice.....just another fish story.
> 
> I need a Jacuzzi and a bowl.


Hope ya got drunk and High at least. Next time Brother


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Now you know what Hopper goes through every day of his life.


I thought he got the hoppermatic for his birthday
Its cuts it dices and it will hold ya willy too
I picture it now 
Hopper of the future...................zip zip zip it will cut LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2021)

Yall leave my pecker alone ya sick bastards.
Hippie no worries brother i got piece of leather tied to it. Much easier to find.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yall leave my pecker alone ya sick bastards.
> Hippie no worries brother i got piece of leather tied to it. Much easier to find.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 25, 2021)

Question:  Why did the cattle come back to the marijuana field?

It was the pot calling the cattle back.


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2021)

Good night all.  I am a post toastie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 26, 2021)

putembk said:


> Good night all.  I am a post toastie


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 26, 2021)

Gooode mawning ya'll!  What a lovely new day in Pacific NW Paradise!


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Nice day here as well..... another spring storm moving in tomorrow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2021)

Cool and dreary here. Nice and warm inside.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 26, 2021)

I found a great video on TicTok it is a girl blindfolded with a guy sliding a chocolate pudding inside of it /filled watermelon with a arm size hole on both sides so arm goes all the way in and out.
Now picture him holding the melon just in front and saying OK put your hand in this , she complies with warm pudding coating her arm all the way in and out the other side.
Now unbeknownst to the woman they bring in a small pony and place it right in front of her A S S facing her hand . As he instructs her to remove her arm he quickly hides melon off to the side and has her remove her blindfold . It was Great to see her face.
Looks like she had been giving the pony an enema . Hahaha.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2021)

Snow flakes are falling! Started stuffing some brook trout with Semtex and heading for Colorado, but it quit. We had a deal, right Pute?


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 27, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. "Wake 'n bake" time. Yesterday we got a little snow, today 70's. Bet the weatherman is telling another lie.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 27, 2021)

Yet another gaugus partially cloudy day here in the land of OR, which I plan to spend weeding the front gardens.  Mostly grass that has encroached and a never ending battle..................

We tried out the Sous vide, last night on some t-bones and it turned out tasty.  After cooking in the bag with seasoning and spices, we seared the outside on a hot skillet for a nice finish.  Looking forward to more experimentation..............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yet another gaugus partially cloudy day here in the land of OR, which I plan to spend weeding the front gardens.  Mostly grass that has encroached and a never ending battle..................
> 
> We tried out the Sous vide, last night on some t-bones and it turned out tasty.  After cooking in the bag with seasoning and spices, we seared the outside on a hot skillet for a nice finish.  Looking forward to more experimentation..............


Yummy


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 27, 2021)

Working on it...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

@WeedHopper 
Hops You said something about pollenating your apple trees using a paint brush.
Can you explain please (I think I know but wanted to hear a proven way)  I have a 6yr old Ap/tree that finally has flowers .
I want to see if I can make some apples.
Thank You


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Snow flakes are falling! Started stuffing some brook trout with Semtex and heading for Colorado, but it quit. We had a deal, right Pute?


Sounds great to me Hippie....we are gonna get a strong storm move through here starting about noon.  Forecast to be a tree branch breaker.  Gotta get my walk in early, also want to get more fertilizer down before the white stuff moves in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @WeedHopper
> Hops You said something about pollenating your apple trees using a paint brush.
> Can you explain please (I think I know but wanted to hear a proven way)  I have a 6yr old Ap/tree that finally has flowers .
> I want to see if I can make some apples.
> Thank You


I have two apple trees bro. There are only a couple apple trees that are self pollinators. If you only have one apple tree your shit out of luck without finding some pollin from another apple tree or a crab apple tree.
I take a small artist brush and swab the inside of the flower from one tree and then swab the flowers of the other tree. Bees do a pretty good job but i like to make sure while the trees are still small. If you Have any neighbors with apple tres that bloom at the same time yours does you could ask them if you could have a small limb with flowers and use it to pollinate.
Its important that if you get another apple tree make sure it blooms at the same time are your still fked.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I have two apple trees bro. There are only a couple apple trees that are self pollinators. If you only have one apple tree your shit out of luck without finding some pollin from another apple tree or a crab apple tree.
> I take a small artist brush and swab the inside of the flower from one tree and then swab the flowers of the other tree. Bees do a pretty good job but i like to make sure while the trees are still small. If you Have any neighbors with apple tres that bloom at the same time yours does you could ask them if you could have a small limb with flowers and use it to pollinate.
> Its important that if you get another apple tree make sure it blooms at the same time are your still fked.


I do have an crab apple (very small apples)


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2021)

Doesnt matter. Crab apple trees will pollinate any apple tree. Has nothing to do with the small apples on the crab apple. Your regular apple tree will still have the size apples its supposed too,. even if its pollinated by the crab apple.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Doesnt matter. Crab apple trees will pollinate any apple tree. Has nothing to do with the small apples on the crab apple. Your regular apple tree will still have the size apples its supposed too,. even if its pollinated by the crab apple.


No hybrids created by the cross or that would only be from the seeds created I guess?


----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2021)

Couldn't see the full moon due to chem trail activity .. arseholes


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2021)

Whew....just finished up-potting 8 plants.  Totally caught up in the grow.   Walk time.   Need to get back in time to give the lawn nitrogen before the storm....gonna get hammered again.  I will celebrate and get hammered tonight.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2021)

I had crabs once.


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I had crabs once.


You had a great solution in getting rid of them......Shaved a path down the middle of your bush, set one side on fire and stabbed the varmints with an Ice Pick when they ran to the other side.







You shouldn't have used gasoline.....idiot


----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I had crabs once.




yeap, '76 .. a pair of big tit sisters 

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2021)

patwi said:


> yeap, '76 .. a pair of big tit sisters
> 
> .





1969 and the infestation was only under one armpit


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2021)

OMG, she just wore my hand out....I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)

@bigsur51 
Did the one armpit smell worse than the others?
I remember when I use to crab they smelled fishy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)

*BIG SHOUT FOR*​





*WE BACK BABY
*​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)

putembk said:


> OMG, she just wore my hand out....I will sleep well tonight.


It Moved again ?


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Looks like a slow start today.  Everybody must be out on a peaceful riot.  Guess I will turn the tube on and see what has been burned down overnight.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)

What does Joe Know LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2021)

My dead brother Porky had a Zippo lighter that saved his life. It had a huge dent in the side, and he claimed he was dancing with a gal from Grand Blanc and one of her buffalo crabs tried to horn 'em.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 28, 2021)

There is a way to measure, to actually quantify, your courage.

To catch a stone crab, you snorkel along until you see a hole in the sea bottom.  This hole will be occupied by a creature that eats clams by picking them up with their claw and crushing the shell. TINS.  No clam knife, just crunch strength

You reach you hand in and feel around (bare handed). You will feel the enormous shell of the crab, but you must be fairly quick with your move to grab the crab body and pull it out before it takes off finger or two. 

Place the crab in your goodie bag.  Swim along until you find another hole.  Play finger roulette again.

My limit is three.  After that, I just KNOW the bastage is going to take off part of my hand.

This is what they look like:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 29, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> There is a way to measure, to actually quantify, your courage.
> 
> To catch a stone crab, you snorkel along until you see a hole in the sea bottom.  This hole will be occupied by a creature that eats clams by picking them up with their claw and crushing the shell. TINS.  No clam knife, just crunch strength
> 
> ...


I found that article about @Unca Walt in the Adventure Mag I had stored in the basement.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What does Joe Know LOL



Where Dave is??


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I found that article about @Unca Walt in the Adventure Mag I had stored in the basement.
> View attachment 272445



Is it still readable, or are the pages all stuck together??


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Anybody posting today?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 29, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Anybody posting today?


I think someone scared them away
I am trying to do my part LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 29, 2021)

Poor Yorick?




​


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2021)

Well, I'm not scared to post.  But first coffee.  I like it black like my women.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2021)

put a shot of Kailua or Irish Cream in that coffee

that is how I like my wImmin‘ full of alcohol


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2021)

That last one looks just like the hooker you picked up on Colfax last week.  Looks like you got your money's worth out of her.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2021)

we were having a good time until the police showed up


----------



## Patwi (Apr 29, 2021)

White Widow variant is thursday morning's microdose start, .. gotta put strut assemblys and shocks on today and was gonna pay but alas .. first coffee, black ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 29, 2021)

I use to work with an AMT we called Jonny Snips 
Every unconscious female he would go right to the bra and cut it.
He said it was protocol to relieve and stress on the heart muscle.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes of course the Goods would fall out everywhere.
Just saying,
But really did it to hook up EKG pick ups so it was the right way.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 29, 2021)

I bet Walt did this too
Just funning cause I like ya


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Where Dave is??


There's No Dave here Man.


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> There's No Dave here Man.


Yes there is and I know who.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 29, 2021)

"Carry" -- Explained by the animobile kingdom.


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2021)

Evening OFC.  Back from dinner and looking to start something....






I feel left out....I am a virgo male and I have had one to many.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2021)

putembk said:


> Evening OFC.  Back from dinner and looking to start something....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, too. Virgo, that is.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 29, 2021)

married to one


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2021)

God help us......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)

The Lord Helps Those, That Help Themselves.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 30, 2021)

WOW!!!  Our sojers are getting new night vision googles that work in dark, dust, smoke, whatever.  Lookit this:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2021)

We are all screwed then.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 30, 2021)

putembk said:


> I feel left out....I am a virgo male and I have had one to many.





Hippie420 said:


> Me, too. Virgo, that is.





patwi said:


> married to one



Ah is one too, but my virginity is long gone, though not as early as I prayed at the time however........

50F @ 84% RH, partially cloudy with showers, and predicted to reach 63F.

6 Quakes off the Oregon coast, but not feeling it here in Portland.

Oregon House passes laws requiring safe gun storage and proscribes concealed carry in public places.

Portland Mayor pleas for the community to help identify the destructive rioters, and the far left descended on him en mass accusing him of escalating public tension and calling for vigilantism.

My [email protected]#$%^&*() Dell computer just died again, so I'm back using my ancient HP until I can get it replaced.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2021)

patwi said:


> married to one


Briefly had a Virgo girlfriend in HS. Two ice cubes in a bucket.

GW, I'm still a virgin. I just ain't very good at it.


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2021)

Morning OFC.   Today I will fill my veggie garden and plant cold weather plants.  Lettuce, spinach, beets, carrots and radishes.

Need to find time to walk as well....missed the last two days.  Had chores in the yard.  That time of year.

My next round of starts are starting to show roots.  More work! Geez.....do I ever get a break...

Another cup before starting my day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Briefly had a Virgo girlfriend in HS. Two ice cubes in a bucket.


Thought Virgo was The Lover


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.   Today I will fill my veggie garden and plant cold weather plants.  Lettuce, spinach, beets, carrots and radishes.
> 
> Need to find time to walk as well....missed the last two days.  Had chores in the yard.  That time of year.
> 
> ...


I need to drag my assz outside and cut a new bed in front and then weed wack and cut. I can hardly walk but the Landscapers here do not do the job the way I do.
I use to cut 25 lawns a day , when I had my route.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 30, 2021)

If I had cut 25 yards a day I would not have caught crabs, ..  It was so openly easy to get any drugs and quick sex back in the 70s,


----------



## nobogart (Apr 30, 2021)

ahhhh...the 70's the good ole days when no-one cared what ya did as long as you weren't pissing on their shoes.............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)

patwi said:


> If I had cut 25 yards a day I would not have caught crabs, ..  It was so openly easy to get any drugs and quick sex back in the 70s,


When we wereb young and good looking the women would swarm us with ice teas LOL. I had my favorite houses too , I was the only  in the backyard, (they use to sunbath in the buff and not move.

Some of the guys who worked for me were Dang kote ugly


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2021)

Got to tell one on myself. Wanted to take the van up and fill it up for a trip up north to the Hippie Fest, and I figured I'd fill up a couple of jerry cans while I was at it. Grabbed my work dirties and headed out the door. Knew I didn't bring my wallet 'cause it was in my good jeanes, but I was only going a half mile. No biggie. Get to the gas station, unlock the gas cap, go to swipe my card in the pump, and realize it's in the wallet I didn't need.

Oops.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2021)

nobogart said:


> ahhhh...the 70's the good ole days when no-one cared what ya did as long as you weren't pissing on their shoes.............




Youngsters, I was hunting 2 legged deer before the Beatles.  Good old days.....today everybody wants everything to be Free......back then all we wanted was Free Love.  I remember the 60's like it was yesterday....today I can't find my phone half the time.


Just finished tilling the garden.  Fargen back is killing me.  Time for a beer, joint and Jacuzzi.   Pics to come later.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)

You don't want any Pictures of what I just finished doing    

_ I just discovered a new use for CBD massage cream........................_


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2021)

Good night potheads....another day of fun in the sun.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 1, 2021)

So I wuz just outside, standing in the early light, and I saw a swallow-tail kite glide overhead about 30 feet up. Ain't no other bird remotely like them.






That kinda surprised me... and then it came gliding back (they almost look like airplanes -- somehow even in dead-still air, they seemingly do not have to move their wings much at all).

I saw it sail over the roof, and right behind it... another swallow-tail kite.  

And the penny dropped. D'ysee, these birdies do not live here. I dunno where they normally hang out, but it ain't Floriduh.  But they do come here to get laid.

This is baby-makin' time in Floriduh.  Yesterday, I saw a mommy and daddy and baby sandhill crane fambly elegantly walking by...






And I think I told y'all two weeks ago, sitting in my yard with my visiting lifetime best bud when the mommy squirrel led her four tiny babies through my front-yard jungle to a new tree right next to us. 

They have doubled in size, and are right outside from where I am typing -- eating the seeds and stuff I put out every day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Briefly had a Virgo girlfriend in HS. Two ice cubes in a bucket. GW, I'm still a virgin. I just ain't very good at it.



I slipped early but am trying to make up for it with periodic virtuous thoughts.



ROSTERMAN said:


> Thought Virgo was The Lover



That would be the Scorpio.  The Virgo's are often cunning linguists, good at getting the details right, though typically with less passion and flourish than the higher sexed Scorpio.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2021)

I am an Aquarius. Born Feb 11.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2021)

Remember this Black Light Poster.


----------



## pute (May 1, 2021)

I used to love black light posters.  A stoners way of saying welcome home.  Mrs Pute won't allow them ..... Actually wants a normal looking home now days.  Somewhere along the highway of life she grew up....not me.

My back is reminding me that I am to old to play with rototillers any more...no matter it is done.  Will plant tomorrow.  Will take it easy today.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 1, 2021)

Ya gotta turn the sound up.  I guarantee a laugh.


----------



## Patwi (May 1, 2021)

From Capricorn to Aquarius,  is of I to We,   is  from  the earth's slow precessional rotation and lasts for 2,160 years ...   My favorite black lite poster I had was of LBJ in a B52 over vietnam with JFK's head with a hole floating in the background, that was printed just months before MLK and BK's assassinations  ..


----------



## pute (May 1, 2021)

Black light posters an music from the late 60's and early 70's  were made for each other.  Oh, gotta add something to get your head bad.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 1, 2021)

This too!


----------



## pute (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 1, 2021)

How many of you have watched a black light poster squirm, wiggle, and crawl with chemical assistance??


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> View attachment 272553



The fish trap exists only because of the fish.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> How many of you have watched a black light poster squirm, wiggle, and crawl with chemical assistance??


I've seen a block wall look like an angry ocean with whitecaps with chemical assistance.

My favorite BL poster was one that had Goofy, Donald Duck, and Mickey sitting around a hookah, all red eyed, and the caption was, "I ain't never workin' on Dizzie's farm again."


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 1, 2021)

memories or is it flashbacks


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2021)

Both


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 1, 2021)

yup, but makes me smile...thanks for ..... well looking back.


----------



## pute (May 1, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 1, 2021)

The closer you look. the more stoned you get....great memories


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2021)

Those were some great fking times.


----------



## pute (May 1, 2021)

yup.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)

Doing Our Thing Bros





Grand Times indeed.​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I've seen a block wall look like an angry ocean with whitecaps with chemical assistance.
> My favorite BL poster was one that had Goofy, Donald Duck, and Mickey sitting around a hookah, all red eyed, and the caption was, "I ain't never workin' on Dizzie's farm again."



Those were the days my friend, we thought they would never end........................................  Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort...........



putembk said:


> memories or is it flashbacks



Ummmm, you can tell the difference??


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)

You must have been the Cook GW


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 2, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Another storm front moving into the area again today. Supposed to be a mix of snow and rain for the next few days.  Turning out to be a wet spring. I have chores in the grow first thing but would like to finish in time to plant in the veggie garden.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Another storm front moving into the area again today. Supposed to be a mix of snow and rain for the next few days.  Turning out to be a wet spring. I have chores in the grow first thing but would like to finish in time to plant in the veggie garden.


White Squall off the Port bow Capt.
Batten down all hatches . Aye aye Sir.................




Lower the main sail.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)

*Patchouli *
Gals are Back


----------



## pute (May 2, 2021)

Ah the 60's....you had to be there.


























If you don't remember all of these.....you weren't there.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)

putembk said:


> Ah the 60's....you had to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Love Barbara Eden, I dreamed of her many nights and still do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I Love Barbara Eden, I dreamed of her many nights and still do.


Hold on a minute.   The other day you said it wouldn't be safe to spend a night in the woods with you......now you switched and are going after a woman......Pick a hole and stick with it you selfish sob....leave some for the rest of us...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)

Someone has me confused with that Canadian Guy


----------



## pute (May 2, 2021)

Oh, sorry.....you potheads are all alike


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)

I just saw Hopper coming out of the guys tent grinning ear to ear


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2021)

Hey,,ive been too prison twice. Dont bend over and your ass wont hurt.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I just saw Hopper coming out of the guys tent grinning ear to ear


----------



## pute (May 2, 2021)

So that's why you have to be 21 to enter.  As a kid I thought this only happened In Tijuana.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 3, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Another storm front moving into the area again today. Supposed to be a mix of snow and rain for the next few days.  Turning out to be a wet spring. I have chores in the grow first thing but would like to finish in time to plant in the veggie garden.



Go figure!  We are having a record dry spring.



putembk said:


> So that's why you have to be 21 to enter.  As a kid I thought this only happened In Tijuana.



Ummmmm, I was told that what we did in T Town, stayed in T Town.  Are you saying some of that stuff is now getting out?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 3, 2021)

Did someone say Donkey .......................LOL


----------



## pute (May 3, 2021)

Morning OFC.  The small creek behind my house is a small river now.  Not supposed to stop raining until late tonight. I have seen this get right up to my property line before and get to be as wide as 75 yards.  No where near that now but if it continues for another 12 hours this could get serious.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 3, 2021)

While we are on the subject of gold, lookit this -- yer creek might uncover a gold deposit you can pan:


----------



## pute (May 3, 2021)

@walt, sure would like to see it spike again.  Fargin stock market is being artificially pumped up.  All this free money (that the country doesn't have) is being handed out by the gov't.  One of these days this economy is gonna go BOOM!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (May 3, 2021)

hola pincheys

buy the dips on Etherium....it will double or trip,e by Xmas


----------



## pute (May 3, 2021)

Morning Big, any rain out your way?


----------



## Hippie420 (May 3, 2021)

Rain here, too. Supposed to do it off and on all day long. Doesn't look like anything that'll take the road out again.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 3, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning Big, any rain out your way?



just some sprinkles...ground is so dry it crackles when walked on

we are that dark red spot on the right side of the map


----------



## pute (May 3, 2021)

Just heard on the weather that this area is the wettest Spring since 1944......my sump pump is gonna want over time pay.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 4, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> *I fed the Williamsii again and set her outside during the day again to soak up some rays.  Looks like I can do it again for the rest of the week, so her 2021 feed and water season has officially begun.  During her dormant months I just mist her with a spray bottle in the morning to simulate morning dew.*


What is a Williamsii?

It seems to be treated like royalty.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Congratulations, YD! Hope your baby is a happy and healthy one. It's worth every penny at twice the price.
> The OH and I were married 15 years before we had our daughter. Our lives were perfect before. They got even better after.
> Enjoy all the peanut butter and jelly kisses while you can. Blink twice and they're going off to college/work/their own lives.


I happen to know that when I was borned, the entire hospital bill came to $15.  TINS.

Sharon, Connecticut.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> What is a Williamsii?  It seems to be treated like royalty.



Some consider a Lophophora Williamsii royalty!  I'll send you a picture of her and her pups when I get my regular computer back.   Here is a Wiki dirty peecture.









						Peyote - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Unca Walt (May 4, 2021)

Speaking of dry -- it has been so dry, I have taken to running a hose out to my mango and macadamia nut trees and giving them a half hour of water each day. 

If I do not do this, mango tree will drop 90% of its fruit.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I happen to know that when I was borned, the entire hospital bill came to $15.  TINS.
> 
> Sharon, Connecticut.


And that was probably for the whale oil for the lamps in the delivery room.


----------



## pute (May 4, 2021)

Morning OFC. More rain forecast today.  That's starting to cause another problem.  Humidity is climbing in the grow.  85% outside now and has been for days now.  All fans are on high speed and will recirculate dry air running through the lights to help keep it under 60%.  Last thing I need right now is a case of PM.



Hopefully I can get a walk in later.  Starting to come down with a case of cabin fever.  I can only sit inside and look at the window so long.  Sure has turned everything green.


----------



## guerilla1950 (May 4, 2021)

morning all sounds as though we all have honey do's


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2021)

I do my Honey


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2021)

This year is the 50th Anniversary of the U.S. fiat currency birth .. August in fact

Debasing the currency worldwide today thru Central banks printing unlimitly .... The *Weimar* Republic is being revisited in a global cartoon .. hyperinflation is on .. one 2x4 pine board today is $12 ..


----------



## pute (May 4, 2021)

My day in the grow is done.  Humidity under control.  50% in the basement but only 45% in flower and a bit higher in the veg room.  All I did down there today is prune the leaves to to keep good airflow in the middle of the plants.  All plants have been pruned carefully and are looking good.




patwi said:


> This year is the 50th Anniversary of the U.S. fiat currency birth .. August in fact
> 
> Debasing the currency worldwide today thru Central banks printing unlimitly .... The *Weimar* Republic is being revisited in a global cartoon .. hyperinflation is on .. one 2x4 pine board today is $12 ..



Amazing how this country is allowing this to happen.  National debt approaching 30 trillion.  To put this in perspective....every American, man, woman and child now owes $800,000 to buy our way out.  What is even more amazing to me is nobody seems to care....just give me my next stimulus check along with all other entitlements and free stuff. 

I'm getting ready to go for a long walk.  That is free as well.


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2021)

In Honor of our CIA


.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2021)

patwi said:


> This year is the 50th Anniversary of the U.S. fiat currency birth .. August in fact
> 
> Debasing the currency worldwide today thru Central banks printing unlimitly .... The *Weimar* Republic is being revisited in a global cartoon .. hyperinflation is on .. one 2x4 pine board today is $12 ..



today is  also the anniversary of the Kent State Massacre..


----------



## pute (May 4, 2021)

Another day.  I'm out....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 5, 2021)

putembk said:


> Just heard on the weather that this area is the wettest Spring since 1944......my sump pump is gonna want over time pay.



Go figure........  Our driest year since 1955 here.

Progress on the vacuum cooking test sled.  I picked up, assembled, and have started modifying the cart.  I built the pump manifolds and condenser discharge plumbing from mostly on hand parts and ordered the fittings I don't have. 

Checked on my broke computer, and the tech hadn't looked at it yet, but promised to do so today...............


----------



## bigsur51 (May 5, 2021)

we need coffee



.


----------



## Steve1 (May 5, 2021)

*Good Morning OFC! Had some health issues as of late. But I'm Baaaack! Good to see the same old faces!*


----------



## pute (May 5, 2021)

Morning OFC!    Bright sunny day for a change.

@ Steve1, good to see you back.  Hopefully your health issues are behind you.   Feels like mine are just beginning.

Lots to do today. With spring also comes lots more work.  Been to wet to plant and still might be.  Somehow I always find time....every year it gets a bit more cumbersome.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2021)

Glad you're feeling better, Steve.

Pute, I can tell we aren't neighbors. Cold and rainy here, with a bit of wind.


----------



## pute (May 5, 2021)

I actually wish we were neighbors.  Beer and pot.....good times.


----------



## leafminer (May 5, 2021)

The Age Of Aquarius. Yeah. I remember going to see the stage performance of HAIR, it was newly permitted under the UK law to be nude on stage. What a great show.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2021)

Forgot to wish you old farts a Happy Cinco De Mayo. Old Hen is picking up some beaner food to celebrate. 

I feel the same way, Pute. If'n I ever hit the lottery for mega bucks, I'd try and buy me a small island somewhere that's warm, and invite a half a dozen or so of my online buddies to join me. Ahh, pipe dreams.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Forgot to wish you old farts a Happy Cinco De Mayo. Old Hen is picking up some beaner food to celebrate.
> 
> I feel the same way, Pute. If'n I ever hit the lottery for mega bucks, I'd try and buy me a small island somewher
> 
> ...


Will there be naked people LOL


----------



## pute (May 5, 2021)

Hope all had a great day.  I still love the feel of being stoned.   Used to be great sex....now great sleep.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2021)

Can't wait 'til my lungs heal up enough to get stoned again.


----------



## pute (May 5, 2021)

Get better soon.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Can't wait 'til my lungs heal up enough to get stoned again.


Can't you make tea... or brownies?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 6, 2021)

[QUOTE="Unca Walt, post: 112
Can't you make tea... or brownies?
[/QUOTE]
You could always make cannabis suppositories or stick some canna oil caps up the Old shooter.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 6, 2021)

putembk said:


> Hope all had a great day.  I still love the feel of being stoned.   Used to be great sex....now great sleep.




im sorry

i guess Swede and me are lucky cause we both still get lucky 2-3 times a week
used to be 2-3 times a day

Herself in the glory days


----------



## Unca Walt (May 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> im sorry
> 
> i guess Swede and me are lucky cause we both still get lucky 2-3 times a week
> used to be 2-3 times a day
> ...


GAWD!! She's purty!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (May 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> GAWD!! She's purty!!!



thanks Neighbor

your red headed witch ain’t bad looking either

have you tried smoking any keef yet?


and she passed her genes to her daughters , here is the younger one








and my Swede absolutely loves to fish!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 6, 2021)

leafminer said:


> The Age Of Aquarius. Yeah. I remember going to see the stage performance of HAIR, it was newly permitted under the UK law to be nude on stage. What a great show.



Yup, what a special time, when we believed anything was possible.  Woodstock and Vortex here in the colonies, with Vortex right outside here in River City.  I remember a guy with a Cigarette Girl box full of lids and suspended by a neck strap, strolling through chanting, "Marajuana, get your marijuana here!" and naked folks all over.



Hippie420 said:


> Can't wait 'til my lungs heal up enough to get stoned again.



Have you tried orals!  I'm currently using concentrate suspended in MCT oil, with Cinnamon flavoring oil for flavor.  I use it as a sublingual, so it has some early effects, followed by full effects in an hour or so.



ROSTERMAN said:


> You could always make cannabis suppositories or stick some canna oil caps up the Old shooter.



We mixed the dosage with coco butter warm and then poured into a standard disposable suppository mold.  As I recall they were 2 gram molds, and we used the same dosage as the persons oral tolerance.  IE:  From 100 to 200mg of concentrate.

As it bypasses your liver getting into your blood stream, it is a difference high than oral.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 6, 2021)

We mixed the dosage with coco butter warm and then poured into a standard disposable suppository mold. As I recall they were 2 gram molds, and we used the same dosage as the persons oral tolerance. IE: From 100 to 200mg of concentrate.

As it bypasses your liver getting into your blood stream, it is a difference high than oral. 

Best part is the Pretty Nurse that helps you get it just the right depth.
There is a sweet spot for maximum absorption .


----------



## pute (May 6, 2021)

Morning OFC. I got shit to do.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 6, 2021)

Just downloaded an app that's called countdown to death. 9 hours, 37 minutes, and 15 seconds. If'n ya all ever wanted to tell me to go fornicate myself, ya'd better get started!!


----------



## Unca Walt (May 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks Neighbor
> 
> your red headed witch ain’t bad looking either
> 
> ...



Wow.  What great genes.  We are a lucky pair, bro.

Regarding keef.  I do not have hardly any.  I got one of those whirly budgrinder gadgets with a keef thingie in the bottom, but when I get enough (grain of rice, I guess) I will give it a go.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 6, 2021)

44 minutes to go. See ya's on the other side, suckers!

Hopper, you can have my hash pipe.


----------



## pute (May 6, 2021)

Well......nothing happened....can I have your Hash Pipe Hippie?  See ya tomorrow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> 44 minutes to go. See ya's on the other side, suckers!
> 
> Hopper, you can have my hash pipe.


Wait who gets your toothbrush collection?
There will be Blood



Would make a good avatar Hippie420


----------



## yooper420 (May 7, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. How ya'll doin' today ? If'n ya be vertical........great. Let's get on with the day. "Wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 7, 2021)

At my funeral, everybody will get a taser.

Last person standing gets it all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 7, 2021)

I buried my treasures so no one can have any.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Best part is the Pretty Nurse that helps you get it just the right depth.
> There is a sweet spot for maximum absorption .



I never heard it called a sweet spot, but you are right, you have to shove them in far enough that they pop in, rather than back out.



Hippie420 said:


> Just downloaded an app that's called countdown to death. 9 hours, 37 minutes, and 15 seconds. If'n ya all ever wanted to tell me to go fornicate myself, ya'd better get started!!



Well that certainly sounds entertaining!  If you should decide to have sex with yourself, I hope it is good for you too!



Hippie420 said:


> 44 minutes to go. See ya's on the other side, suckers! Hopper, you can have my hash pipe.



So the rest of us are chopped liver??  Who gets your stash and bongos??


----------



## Unca Walt (May 7, 2021)

This is sheer poetry:


----------



## bigsur51 (May 7, 2021)

moar sheer poetry


----------



## pute (May 7, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy Fryday.  The end of times had come and gone.....Again.  My boat is still floating and am looking at grass instead of roots.  Daumn, I thought I was gonna get a day off....now that everything is still here ..... Just like yesterday I got shit to do.

Starts are showing roots.  Finally!    Some up-potting, a walk and shopping with Mrs Pute later.  Another major storm moving in this weekend.  Several more days of rain and snow. Would be nice if it would finally warm up in these parts.  All part of Colo living.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 7, 2021)

Yep, I lived. Funny thing is, when the counter went to zero, a popup said I could buy ten more years of life for $9.99. Nope, not worth it.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning OFC.  Happy Fryday.  The end of times had come and gone.....Again.  My boat is still floating and am looking at grass instead of roots.  Daumn, I thought I was gonna get a day off....now that everything is still here ..... Just like yesterday I got shit to do.
> 
> Starts are showing roots.  Finally!    Some up-potting, a walk and shopping with Mrs Pute later.  Anoty major storm moving in this weekend.  Several more days of rain and snow. Would be nice if it would finally warm up in these parts.  All part of Colo living.


Jeepers.  It is 79F right now at the Chateau. I un-potted a ylang-ylang tree I grew from a seed (looked just like a black olive).  Tried three times to dig a fargin hole out back. But last night, it rained fit to frighten Noah.  So the ground was easy to dig except for fargin thick roots I had to chop with my Anaconda.  Used a whole bag of potting soil, and installed a trellisy-round-thing. 

At least I know that unlike anything else except coconuts, ylang-ylang trees are offa the animobile kingdom menu.  I planted one five years ago, and it is fifteen feet tall now and blooming, leaving scented air all around the place:





The *Ylang* *Ylang* *tree* is most famous for the incredible fragrance that comes from its blossoms. Its scent has hints of jasmine crossed with a sweet custard apple, and fills the entire landscape. Many are drawn to *Ylang* *Ylang* *trees* because its oil is used in a variety of different perfumes.


----------



## pute (May 7, 2021)

Weekend is here you Rebel rousers.  Just don't end up spending the night in the crowbar hotel.    I think I will stay home and have my own party.  I don't do well being out after dark now days. Nice just sitting back smoking my best and sipping vodka.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (May 8, 2021)

Thought I would drop in and say hello. Hope everybody is good.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 8, 2021)

My sons are coming down/up for Mama's Day tomorrow.

We're gonna have lamb chops and good stuff.

I am giving Puck my Sooper Dooper salt-water metal detector.  He's gonna be suspriseded.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This is sheer poetry:





bigsur51 said:


> moar sheer poetry



Maybe more like ironic humor as compared to sheer poetry, with emphasis on sheer.



Hippie420 said:


> Yep, I lived. Funny thing is, when the counter went to zero, a popup said I could buy ten more years of life for $9.99. Nope, not worth it.



Did they mention if those were pain free years, with insurances that you could still walk and talk?

$300 in parts plus labor to fix my $1000 Dell and it isn't going to happen.  That's twice in three years that it seriously failed, the first time was infant mortality within the first 30 days.  After removing the hard drive, I've decided to video it at the range providing the perfect target and sell it to Dell vis a vis sharing in internationally on U-tube. 

I'm torn between purchasing a new $1000 HP and having one custom built for the same price and including the hard drives from both the Dell and my old HP Pavilion Elite that I'm currently using.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Maybe more like ironic humor as compared to sheer poetry, with emphasis on sheer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful with the HP's we have 2 and both are having major problems with the rear hinges , mine are loosing and the wife's completely broke off on one side.
They have had many hinge problems on their laptop, google HP laptop hinges .\
Oh and not very user friendly if you have to try and open them up Case is snap sealed and very hard to get an opening started.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2021)

Morning OFC.  We have freeze warnings out on Sunday and Monday night.  Glad I know better and haven't planted anything yet.  Mrs Pute is gonna go and buy flowers today and they along with my maters will stay nice and warm in my garage until it warms back up.

Neighbor's have been planting flowers, veggies and bushes like crazy here the last week. I know better.  This happens every year. Can't resist the urge to get summer going when one cold night can ruin everything.

Tea and nutes day for the girls.  That will take up my morning and part of the afternoon.  Nothing better to do anyway.  Fricken covid!!!

Time for a warm up.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2021)

GW, no, they didn't mention that the ten years would be pain free. That's why I shined on the deal.

Roster, ya gotta quit using yer laptop as a hockey puck! I've never had a problem with my HP hinges. Still got the first one I ever owned; slow as molasses in the winter, but just as tight hinge-wise as ever.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Maybe more like ironic humor as compared to sheer poetry, with emphasis on sheer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stick with HP.  Not a laptop.  A real one.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 8, 2021)

Hey, guys... now that I have learned that keef is them little bitty crystals that are collecting in the bottom of my grinder-thingy... how do I use keef?

I can see you've gotta have one of those fine-screen things... but how do I light it up?  eg: Do I mix it with some "regular" weed?  Just eat it?  I just dunno.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey, guys... now that I have learned that keef is them little bitty crystals that are collecting in the bottom of my grinder-thingy... how do I use keef?
> 
> I can see you've gotta have one of those fine-screen things... but how do I light it up?  eg: Do I mix it with some "regular" weed?  Just eat it?  I just dunno.



sprinkle some on top of your cannabis flowers in your volcano

smoke it like you normally do with just the flowers


----------



## Unca Walt (May 8, 2021)

Thank you, bro.  Will try that as soon as a tad more gets rounded up.

oooo... I'm all a-twitter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> GW, no, they didn't mention that the ten years would be pain free. That's why I shined on the deal.
> 
> Roster, ya gotta quit using yer laptop as a hockey puck! I've never had a problem with my HP hinges. Still got the first one I ever owned; slow as molasses in the winter, but just as tight hinge-wise as ever.


Ya mean I should not be cracking walnuts with it?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 8, 2021)

我太傻了，我失去了我的火箭​


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Be careful with the HP's we have 2 and both are having major problems with the rear hinges , mine are loosing and the wife's completely broke off on one side. They have had many hinge problems on their laptop, google HP laptop hinges .\  Oh and not very user friendly if you have to try and open them up Case is snap sealed and very hard to get an opening started.





Unca Walt said:


> Stick with HP.  Not a laptop.  A real one.



I have an HP laptop that I bought to support my SRI Gas Chromatograph, but don't use it for general use.  Our other two HP's have been towers and good units.  Grayfox's HP Envy with a Intel series 7 hard drive is still on line and operating fine.  My Pavilion got seriously hammered my miscreants, but still works.  I think if I dumped it completely and reloaded everything, it would fix most of its problems.  

I might have one custom built this time to include the 1TB drives out of the Dell and the HP Pavilion as auxiliary drives.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 9, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alas and alack! I just tried to attach a 67 page PDF of the recent paper done by eleven international scientists regarding what appears to be wide spread fungi on mars, with pages of dirty peectures. I recommend reading their original paper, before reading all the subsequent attacks against it in the media.


 GW So is this conformation of "LIFE" on Mars Once again Mankind is the invading species?


----------



## pute (May 9, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy Sunday.  Celebrating both Mother's Day and my daughter's Birthday today.  Taking them out for dinner.  Daughter always has a big steak on her Birthday.  She is pretty much a vegetarian but not on her birthday.  

Soggy cold day, 38f when I got up this morning.  Supposed to be close to freezing tonight with accumulating snow!  

More starts showing roots today.  Wish all would pop so I could start a new batch.

 Breakfast time.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2021)

I used to make a lot of money this time of year. I'd start taking clone cuts late in March to sell to the locals. I never tried to get rich, and only charged ten bucks for a little rooted one up to $25 for a 10" or so plant. What I lacked in price I more than made up in volume. Guys would start hitting me up for plants around the middle of April. I'd always warn them that it was too early to put 'em outside, but they'd insist. Most would wait until May, and they'd be back after the first frost to buy replacements. Smart ones would wait 'til June 1st. Never sold much weed, but I did sell a shitload of clones.


----------



## giggy (May 9, 2021)

morning old farts. i still be kick'n. ain't never sold no weed, coke or acid for that mater. i know your going to believe take.


----------



## pute (May 9, 2021)

I'm a male w h o r e and still waiting for my first customer.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2021)

pute said:


> I'm a male w h o r e and still waiting for my first customer.


You got a two hole special?


----------



## Hippie420 (May 9, 2021)

Holy crap, Pute! They're shootin' up the town where yer at. Keep yer head down, bro.


----------



## pute (May 9, 2021)

The new normal here....just like GW.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You got a two hole special?


Hippie if you have access to Prime Video  check out a movie called The Special  Right up you alley  LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW So is this conformation of "LIFE" on Mars Once again Mankind is the invading species?



I would call it more like more evidence of life on Mars than confirmation.  Like the Mars meteorite that appeared to contain fossilized bacteria, there are opposing opinions. 

As a engineer I look at the numerical odds of life being exclusive to Earth and have always believed in life in one form or another scattered throughout the universe.



pute said:


> The new normal here....just like GW.



I guess someone has to set the seriously bad examples causing others to reel away horror and take more effective measures. 

Clearly there is organization stirring the fecal matter, leaving me to wonder how much is by foreign agents.  What a good diversionary tactic it would be in concert with the current expansionist efforts by Russia, China, North Korea, and Iran. 

It only takes a few trained agents to inflame multitudes of morons and never forget George Carlan's observation that half the population is below average intelligence.

I'll also add that most of the gunfire here is related to gang turf wars, primarily black and Hispanic, which are separate from the invading homeless and anarchist.


----------



## pute (May 10, 2021)

Morning OFC. Shootings, snow and another Moanday. 

@ GW, you are spot on my friend.  Seems like the whole world wants to see this country fail.  The real problem is the fact that half the people inside our borders are on the same side as the terrorists.


----------



## leafminer (May 10, 2021)

Sorry to have the other opinion but... HP used to make great products until that woman took over. Since then their PCs have been of rubbish quality. I would build one if I were you.


----------



## pute (May 10, 2021)

I like my Mac...just like me slow and old.

Good night..I'm out.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 11, 2021)

I gots 5 tweeny widdoo peaches on my tweeny widdoo peach tree (4')

And my lawn turtles have not yet sprouted.  Taking their time.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2021)

peaches eh....pffftttt

we have white sunshine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

Snow berries?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Shootings, snow and another Moanday.  @ GW, you are spot on my friend.  Seems like the whole world wants to see this country fail.  The real problem is the fact that half the people inside our borders are on the same side as the terrorists.



If you are walking a long dusty road on a sweltering hot day and you are passed by someone in an air conditioned luxury car, some of your anger may be directed toward them.  I've also seen how some of my fellow Americans act abroad and as a result, to much of the world we are the ugly Americans.

I agree that the greater concern is our disproportionate number of disenfranchised citizens and aliens, who feel unjustly treated, bringing us to expectations.

Why do they feel cheated and unjustly treated?  I was informed by a left leaning friend, whom is only able to support himself in his dotage from two inheritances, that I was as successful as I was mostly due to sheer luck.

I have no doubt that perspective makes him feel better about his own abilities as he tries to self actualize in his dotage, but to me it feels like I struggled to get where I did through long hours and hard work.  

From his left perspective we should have more government providing for our needs and from mine we should have less government to tax and direct us.

I believe the underlying subconscious assumptions on our parts are different, with me believing/knowing that I have everything I need to win and him believing/knowing that he doesn't.  Look how many folks are dreaming of winning the lottery and whose favorite movies are about heroes with super powers. 



leafminer said:


> Sorry to have the other opinion but... HP used to make great products until that woman took over. Since then their PCs have been of rubbish quality. I would build one if I were you.



Alas, delivery was not good on parts, so I sprung for another HP, having previously had good luck with them.  Wish me luck.............



Unca Walt said:


> And my lawn turtles have not yet sprouted.  Taking their time.



You should raise snails instead.  They seem to be flourishing already this year.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

The haves and the have nots , Im sick of it , Get a Job ya bums


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

FROGS


----------



## pute (May 11, 2021)

Morning OFC. Just a mile to the west of me there is copious amounts of snow.  Pretty much stayed rain here.   Supposed to piss on us most of the day again.   We already gotten more moisture here than we got all of last year.  In the coming week forcast calls for more rain almost every day. Geez...

Gonna try and get a walk in today if I can dance between the rain drops. But first feeding day for the girls.  Tomorrow harvesting a Orig Diesel.

All that comes later....l have critters to feed.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 12, 2021)

Guarantee it:


----------



## Unca Walt (May 12, 2021)

Speaking of Wiley:


----------



## Bubba (May 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> maybe we can cruise Colfax in your pickup truck , doesn’t it have a camper shell on it?
> 
> just put one of those memory foam mattresses in the back and BAM! ..we save a ton of money on motel bills
> 
> ...


Yup. My eth is going nuts. My office partner, who bought eth at 30 cents is worth north of 7 million dollars today. Two million in the last couple months alone.

My holdings not as big but took 30k out to reward self. The rest is held for the next drop and run up. Who would have think it? I will take crypto over dollars any day.

Far out performing 401k. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Guarantee it:
> 
> View attachment 272974


Now that is funny. ACME Bolder Company no doubt.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The haves and the have nots , Im sick of it , Get a Job ya bums



I wonder what the true US unemployment rate is, if you add back in the homeless who are no longer looking for a job?


----------



## Bubba (May 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bigsur if you had extra money where would you invest it today, rather not buy more stocks?
> Is crypto currency still on the climb? I know you say silver but where else can I double some shekels  quick?


It will climb. It cycles every 2-4 years. I figure this round may go higher yet, 5 k? Then will big time drop and I will buy all the way down. The next cycle should begin the climb to bit coin level. 

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 12, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 12, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Sun is shining!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 12, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Sun is shining!


Morn 
And we are above Ground


----------



## Unca Walt (May 12, 2021)

Oh, how I hope this works.  One of my Scottish Witch's cronies just took this video.  She lives in Port St. Lucie.  Watch it to the end.


 Aw rats ass.  Too big.  Seems this lady was standing right there filming a big ole corn snake that had grabbed a woodypecker and was working at pulling him out of his woodypecker house-hole in the tree.

The snake had him all wrapped up and was proceeding with the Big Gulp when right across the screen comes a humongous Cooper's Hawk in perfect raptor side-shot with claws way out in front, and flies off with the whole fargin caboodle!!

Some days, ya just can't make a dime.


----------



## pute (May 12, 2021)

Sun is still shining.  Strange.  I see a nice relaxing walk in my near future.  I just finished cutting down, doing a quick fan and larger sugar leaf trim and hanging.  In a week or so I will finish with a dry trim. My work in the grow is done for the day.  

After my walk I will putter about in the lawn.  Think I will  wait until tomorrow to mow.  Still have some yellow spots in the grass.  Unusual for this late in May but with things being as wet and cool as they have been I will give the yellow spot time to come around before I fire them.  Ha ha. 

Today is my daughters 42nd Birthday!  How did she ever get into her 40's .....that means I'm in my....holly shit!

Mrs Pute is out STILL trying to by this years flowers.  Unless she sees exactly what she wants she comes home empty.  I sure hope today's search is productive. Still won't plant them and the warm weather veggies for at least another week at least.  Got down into the high 20's here this morning.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2021)

I went out and mowed. The Old Hen came out to weed whack, and I made a pass just in time to see her ground loop and do a face plant into terra firma. Ain't got a clue what she tripped over, and she doesn't either.
Nothing got hurt but her pride.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I went out and mowed. The Old Hen came out to weed whack, and I made a pass just in time to see her ground loop and do a face plant into terra firma. Ain't got a clue what she tripped over, and she doesn't either.
> Nothing got hurt but her pride.


Glad she did not get hurt . Did she faint or pass out?


----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2021)

Nope, just tripped over her own big feet. Asked her a bit ago if she was sore, and she said she was a little. It was an almost comical slow motion crash, but even in slo-mo, 67 is a tad old to be doing face plants.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope, just tripped over her own big feet. Asked her a bit ago if she was sore, and she said she was a little. It was an almost comical slow motion crash, but even in slow-mo, 67 is a tad old to be doing face plants.


Glad Brother , Falls at our age can be bad.
I know the feeling , I tripped coming inside few wees ago did an inverted roll-out Mid Air and some how was able to land on my big butt (got lucky). The whole thing played out in my head in slow motion telling me how I was going to fall and not get hurt. Saved me a trip to the bad place.
Glad all is well. Love and squeeze her from all of us.

Must have been all the Martial Arts training when I was younger.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 13, 2021)

Talk about Bud of the month, Don't forget to enter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 13, 2021)

​


----------



## Unca Walt (May 13, 2021)

This is so fargin cute -- Sound on.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 13, 2021)

Good morning folks

we are fighting city hall and it ain’t easy to root out the good old boy network of crooks but we sent complaint letters to the county sheriff all the way up to the state fbi and HUD and asked them to please investigate a few of our local government agents for embezzlement , fraud , and conspiracy 

so now we wait

Swede sold her house so we are busy packing and getting my house fixed up so she can move in with me.....can you believe we have been a couple for almost 9 years now!?

here is an old photo of Swede and she still looks beautiful


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> The Old Hen came out to weed whack, and I made a pass just in time to see her ground loop and do a face plant into terra firma. Ain't got a clue what she tripped over, and she doesn't either. Nothing got hurt but her pride.



Glad she's OK brother!  At our ages, Old Hens get brittle...........................



ROSTERMAN said:


> Falls at our age can be bad.  I know the feeling , I tripped coming inside few wees ago did an inverted roll-out Mid Air and some how was able to land on my big butt (got lucky). The whole thing played out in my head in slow motion telling me how I was going to fall and not get hurt. Saved me a trip to the bad place. Glad all is well. Love and squeeze her from all of us. Must have been all the Martial Arts training when I was younger.



Aikido has saved me from a face plant more than once.  It should be a course in grade school.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Swede sold her house so we are busy packing and getting my house fixed up so she can move in with me.....can you believe we have been a couple for almost 9 years now!? here is an old photo of Swede and she still looks beautiful



Hee, hee, hee, Grayfox still looks like the same purdy woman I met 48 years ago and I was shocked the other day to see a picture of her at age 25, the same year I met her, because she now looks like a Bubblegummer in the photo.  Not so much that she's grown older as the photo has grown younger, which I blame on my aging eyes and refined taste....................


----------



## pute (May 13, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Glad your BETTER half is ok hippie.  I think all of us old timers have a tendency to fall more often as we age.  My doc always asks me how my balance is when I see him.

Today is my turn to cut the grass. Been so wet it needs it every third day.  Extra work and will be doing this until November.  Keeps me young....


----------



## bigsur51 (May 13, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Glad your BETTER half is ok hippie.  I think all of us old timers have a tendency to fall more often as we age.  My doc always asks me how my balance is when I see him.
> 
> Today is my turn to cut the grass. Been so wet it needs it every third day.  Extra work and will be doing this until November.  Keeps me young....



do you know how to say cut the grass in French?


----------



## pute (May 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> do you know how to say cut the grass in French?


No, but I am sure you are gonna tell me.


----------



## pute (May 13, 2021)

I guess Big doesn't know how to say it either.   Bet he doesn't cut the grass in his one horse town.  That is what goats are for.

Real light day in the grow so now walk time and then the dreaded french grass.






That one got a bit out of hand so I went out and got this new fangled model.  Cuts all by itself.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 13, 2021)

pute said:


> I guess Big doesn't know how to say it either.   Bet he doesn't cut the grass in his one horse town.  That is what goats are for.
> 
> Real light day in the grow so now walk time and then the dreaded french grass.
> 
> ...


H E L L S Bells
I would have helped ya


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 13, 2021)

Landscapers of tomorrow


----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2021)

Looks like Hopper's old celly.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like Hopper's old celly.


Yep That's old Topper LOL His nick name was night stick


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 13, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 13, 2021)

Guys, Hopper isn't gonna like all this talk about his time in the crow bar hotel.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 13, 2021)

pute said:


> No, but I am sure you are gonna tell me.




mow de lawn


----------



## pute (May 13, 2021)

*Cómo se dice.....kiss my arize*


----------



## pute (May 13, 2021)

besame el culo


----------



## bigsur51 (May 13, 2021)

it is beso mi coulo pinchey cabrone


----------



## pute (May 13, 2021)

Sorry, I googled it and they obviously can't write spanish.  How do you spell F you.....chingase?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 13, 2021)

pinchey madre


----------



## pute (May 13, 2021)

Ok, you are wrong...that isn't f you....it is f your mother.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2021)

Chinga to madray, cada chepeta!


----------



## pute (May 13, 2021)

Moms must have a rough life in Mecho.


----------



## Patwi (May 14, 2021)

Moms in Mecho are kid free, yeah all 13 of them gone after droppin' them over the border .. she can have 13 more now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 14, 2021)

When I bred White Shepherd dogs I had one that would almost always have 13 kids on one litter .


----------



## Patwi (May 14, 2021)

I love the whites, they are a bit more special than black&silver or black and tan .. We owned 2 female whites over the last 35 yrs and a handful of the others .. beautiful mother you got there Ros


----------



## bigsur51 (May 14, 2021)

pute said:


> Ok, you are wrong...that isn't f you....it is f your mother.



it’s mother trucker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 14, 2021)

patwi said:


> eautiful indeed
> I love the whites, they are a bit more special than black&silver or black and tan .. We owned 2 female whites over the last 35 yrs and a handful of the others .. beautiful mother you got there Ros


To be honest thats a pic I grabbed from web to show what they looked like
I lost most of the pictures in a computer crash, taught me to back up pics on sticks now.
I still lose the memory sticks  duh..................
I has a short haired male and a long haired (pure white female)
Both long and short haired pups  , Beautiful
My male look very much like that


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 14, 2021)

pute said:


> My doc always asks me how my balance is when I see him.



My annual questionaire always asks if I have fallen during the year and I always have at least once, but with mitigating circumstances.  Last time was slipping on a wet sidewalk "traction pad" that is treacherous when wet and the time before was stepping off the edge of the sidewalk buried in snow.  Good thing I fall gracefully...............



ROSTERMAN said:


> When I bred White Shepherd dogs I had one that would almost always have 13 kids on one litter .



The 13th is usually named Tat.  Fun in the breeding, but h*** in the feeding, because there was no tit for tat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The 13th is usually named Tat. Fun in the breeding, but **** in the feeding, because there was no tit for tat.


LOL never heard that
Yep we had to do rotations 6 on 7 off etc................ But it was fun


----------



## Hippie420 (May 14, 2021)

GW, my doctor asked me Tuesday if I'd fallen in the last year. I told him that I hadn't. Didn't bother telling him about sitting on a really old plastic bucket and busting it with my fat ass and doing the funniest back roll you'd ever see.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 14, 2021)

My problem is getting up.


----------



## Bubba (May 14, 2021)

Getting used to progressive type bifocals, I've taken a couple if headers down the stairs. I have two sets of stairs and fell on both.

Progressive lens glasses made it "appear" I was on final step but still 2-3 to go. Better bet I glance down before stepping off!

Bubba


----------



## pute (May 14, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Getting used to progressive type bifocals, I've taken a couple if headers down the stairs. I have two sets of stairs and fell on both.
> 
> Progressive lens glasses made it "appear" I was on final step but still 2-3 to go. Better bet I glance down before stepping off!
> 
> Bubba



You will eventually get used to them.    Been wearing them for years.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 14, 2021)

pute said:


> You will eventually get used to them.    Been wearing them for years.


I still can not walk in mine either , I use them for Computer TV time
Glance at TV from screen laptop.
I have reg glasses for driving


----------



## Bubba (May 14, 2021)

pute said:


> You will eventually get used to them.    Been wearing them for years.


Me too, it was an adjustment but fine now.  Never go back to regular.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (May 14, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Me too, it was an adjustment but fine now.  Never go back to regular.
> 
> Bubba


Me, either. Took me 5 minutes to get used to 'em, and now they're second nature.


----------



## Bubba (May 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I still can not walk in mine either , I use them for Computer TV time
> Glance at TV from screen laptop.
> I have reg glasses for driving


another oddity was sitting stopped at a traffic light.  If I'm sitting there staring straight ahead, the car next to me (in my peripheral vision) front end appeared to be pulsing up and down.  This too went away once I was used to them.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (May 14, 2021)

I have to wear special lens glasses to keep women from getting pregnant.
My optometrist said I was cockeyed.


----------



## pute (May 14, 2021)

You were looking at your pecker


----------



## Unca Walt (May 15, 2021)

Back when I was young, I useta have a show where I'd smash a golf ball with my pecker.

I'm _really_ old now, and my eyes aren't so good, so now I smash a coconut.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> GW, my doctor asked me Tuesday if I'd fallen in the last year. I told him that I hadn't. Didn't bother telling him about sitting on a really old plastic bucket and busting it with my fat ass and doing the funniest back roll you'd ever see.





ROSTERMAN said:


> My problem is getting up.



Falls are inevitable, soooo I've come to believe that its about grace in landing and getting back up with style and dignity.  My most memorable one was tripping on my hakama making a kendo mein attack on Sensei Osada, doing a forward roll with a reversal and continuing to score mein.  One of two times I scored on him that he didn't let me and both put a beaming smile on his face. 



Bubba said:


> Getting used to progressive type bifocals, I've taken a couple if headers down the stairs. I have two sets of stairs and fell on both. Progressive lens glasses made it "appear" I was on final step but still 2-3 to go. Better bet I glance down before stepping off!





pute said:


> You will eventually get used to them.    Been wearing them for years.



I had no problem getting use to progressives, but stopped wearing them after retirement because the only time I need glasses is to drive.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 15, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 15, 2021)

Morning OFC. Rain for the next 4 days.......again.  Been years since we have had a spring this wet.  Will be on hail watch big time for the next few weeks.

@GW, you are lucky.  I can't see a thing, near or far without my spectials... For that matter I can't hear without my hearing aids.  Now that I think about it nothing works like it used to.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2021)

I know there are some brothers on here that remember this. 4u2smoke started it.





__





						Med Grows anyone?
					

Hello friends...just looking to have some more fun with what I call My Med grow..all you need is a pill bottle the size of your cig lighter..drop a fun bean in there and join and have some fun...heres mine..grow baby grow:hubba:   PLAYERS  4u2sm0ke...MALE ..game over  Canibanol...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I know there are some brothers on here that remember this. 4u2smoke started it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enough to roll a joint ?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2021)

Yeah it was fun watching. I was working out of town a lot and mine dried up before it even popped.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah it was fun watching. I was working out of town a lot and mine dried up before it even popped.


I guess it did not need a drain hole LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 15, 2021)

I thought you changed you avatar hopper


----------



## Unca Walt (May 15, 2021)

Well, now... Take a lookit my rainbow eucalyptus.  Something (fargin _large_) has climbed up, leaving claw-rakes all the way through the bark.  

I hung my glasses for lack of a banana.  Those claw marks stretch six fargin inches across.  And yes, they do go up the tree about ten feet that I am certain of.


----------



## giggy (May 15, 2021)

morning old farts. waiting on my parts to get in at the parts store, the get to work on grandson's truck. i can't believe how little these young folks will try on there own.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, now... Take a lookit my rainbow eucalyptus.  Something (fargin _large_) has climbed up, leaving claw-rakes all the way through the bark.
> 
> I hung my glasses for lack of a banana.  Those claw marks stretch six fargin inches across.  And yes, they do go up the tree about ten feet that I am certain of.
> 
> View attachment 273032


I bet Giant Lizard


----------



## bigsur51 (May 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, now... Take a lookit my rainbow eucalyptus.  Something (fargin _large_) has climbed up, leaving claw-rakes all the way through the bark.
> 
> I hung my glasses for lack of a banana.  Those claw marks stretch six fargin inches across.  And yes, they do go up the tree about ten feet that I am certain of.
> 
> View attachment 273032




chupacabra amigo


----------



## Unca Walt (May 16, 2021)

The crazy west coast:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 16, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, now... Take a lookit my rainbow eucalyptus.  Something (fargin _large_) has climbed up, leaving claw-rakes all the way through the bark.
> 
> I hung my glasses for lack of a banana.  Those claw marks stretch six fargin inches across.  And yes, they do go up the tree about ten feet that I am certain of.
> 
> View attachment 273032


Ahh what have we here,
The ever so seen, Claw Footed Yellow Haired Eucalyptus Tree Sucker
Be extremely careful I heard they can suck a gold ball through a straw.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 16, 2021)

My Scottish Princess (she IS royalty <-- direct descendant of Edward I  -- TINS) thinks it is a really big bobcat. 

I shot one about a week or so ago in my front yard.  Just popped it in the hind end with my Ruger Single Six. He jumped five feet straight up and ran away into the jungle.  One bobcat will kill everything in a huge radius; birds, bunnies, yada.

Sure hope Herself is not right.  I've already shot a wild hawg in my driveway -- they kill absolutely everything.

I have tame bunnies, tame peacocks, tame squirrels, tame racketycoons.  They would all go south to a small lion. They weigh about 30 pounds.










While I am on the subject of racketycoons, I hope I can get a pic of the absolute unit that shows up at the Chateau every now and then.

He is so tubby, he looks like a fargin hedgehog.  This ain't him, but it might as well be:











And no... it ain't him clawing up my rainbow tree... his feeties are not big enough.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 16, 2021)

pute said:


> @GW, you are lucky.  I can't see a thing, near or far without my spectials... For that matter I can't hear without my hearing aids.  Now that I think about it nothing works like it used to.



Condolences and commiseration brother!  But for science I would have already been eaten by something faster, with better eyesight too.  I've had cataracts removed from both eyes and have new lenses in both.  They gave me a choice of focal length.



ROSTERMAN said:


> Ahh what have we here, The ever so seen, Claw Footed Yellow Haired Eucalyptus Tree Sucker
> Be extremely careful I heard they can suck a gold ball through a straw.



But can she suck start a Harley?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 16, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Condolences and commiseration brother!  But for science I would have already been eaten by something faster, with better eyesight too.  I've had cataracts removed from both eyes and have new lenses in both.  They gave me a choice of focal length.
> 
> 
> 
> But can she suck start a Harley?


Only if the pipes are baffless


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 16, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 16, 2021)

Morning OFC. Coffee please.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2021)

Walt, you sure that ain't a bigger kitty than a bobcat?

There's supposedly no cougars around my area, but I've got a friend that's game camera would argue the point. I personally saw a young black one run in between the OH and I out in the front yard 20 years ago. Those suckers are QUICK!


----------



## Unca Walt (May 16, 2021)

There are so dang few cougars left in Floriduh, they all have names.  A Bengal tiger is  actually more likely, since that event has already happened.  There was one loose in the neighborhood for a coupla days.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2021)

Ain't supposed to be any black bears around my area, either. I was walking out in the back woods a few years back and noticed some weird looking ****. I'm no shit expert, but this stuff just looked weird. Mentioned it to a guy I knew that had lived in the area his entire life and described it to him in detail. He said bear. Told him no way.
Two weeks later, one got clobbered on south bound I 75, ten miles south of me, in Flint. Yeah, Flint. Barry said they sometimes follow the creeks down from the north when they've been chased out of their area by bigger bears or just looking for love.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2021)

Wow! They censor p oop, but shit is fine?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2021)

Go fking figure P.oop head.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Go fking figure P.oop head.


I'm tellin' my mom on you. Got a shovel I can borrow?


----------



## pute (May 16, 2021)

I have looked around the Admin Control Panel for a way to shut the filters off but must be above my pay grade.  Shit!


----------



## Unca Walt (May 17, 2021)

I have sex daily.
I mean I have dyslexia.
Fcuk!


----------



## bigsur51 (May 17, 2021)

backs out of the room with hands on wallet

anyone care for some hot coffee?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 17, 2021)

pute said:


> I have looked around the Admin Control Panel for a way to shut the filters off but must be above my pay grade.  Shit!


You need to unleash that hidden evil to do that LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, you sure that ain't a bigger kitty than a bobcat?  There's supposedly no cougars around my area, but I've got a friend that's game camera would argue the point. I personally saw a young black one run in between the OH and I out in the front yard 20 years ago. Those suckers are QUICK!



We had a recent Puma sighting less than a mile from here, and Portland has its fair share of cougars.


----------



## pute (May 17, 2021)

Morning OFC. Back to work day for those of us who still participate.  Another day of fighting humidity for me.  87% outside currently!  55% downstairs so I am thinking everything is ok for now.

Will try and get a walk in later.....that is if I can dance between raindrops.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 17, 2021)

dp


----------



## Unca Walt (May 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, you sure that ain't a bigger kitty than a bobcat?
> 
> There's supposedly no cougars around my area, but I've got a friend that's game camera would argue the point. I personally saw a young black one run in between the OH and I out in the front yard 20 years ago. Those suckers are QUICK!


I looked it up.  Florida panthers/cougars/lions are found only in South West Floriduh.  I live on the other coast.  

And there are dang few of them in the only place left:

"There are an estimated 120-230 adults and subadults primarily in southwestern tip of Florida, the only breeding population."

"Since 2016 – for the first time since the 1970s – a few females with kittens have been documented just north of the Caloosahatchee River."


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Back to work day for those of us who still participate.  Another day of fighting humidity for me.  87% outside currently!  55% downstairs so I am thinking everything is ok for now.
> 
> Will try and get a walk in later.....that is if I can dance between raindrops.


Yeah i hope my C99 doesn't drown. Its supposed to rain all fking week.


----------



## pute (May 17, 2021)

We do need a wet spring.   Colo has had a ton of rain this year and most of the Western half of the state is still in extreme drought conditions.  Look at the South Western part of the country.  They pretty much rely solely on the Colorado River for water.  Calf won't build dams so very storage capacity there.  Powell and Mead are going dry.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 17, 2021)

Spent 4 hours in the saddle of my diesel salad shooter, bouncing around the back field. Ya ain't gonna believe this, but they don't build them suckers for comfort. Think I'd measure a couple inches shorter, but I'm too scared to look. Sure wish I could take a nice rip off the bubble pipe, but I just don't dare yet. Still munchin' steroids and antibiotics for the lungs.


----------



## yooper420 (May 18, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. 
"Wake 'n bake" time. 
Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 18, 2021)

Puff, puff, pass.........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I looked it up.  Florida panthers/cougars/lions are found only in South West Floriduh.  I live on the other coast.
> 
> And there are dang few of them in the only place left:
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Jimmy Durante's Nose


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Spent 4 hours in the saddle of my diesel salad shooter, bouncing around the back field. Ya ain't gonna believe this, but they don't build them suckers for comfort. Think I'd measure a couple inches shorter, but I'm too scared to look. Sure wish I could take a nice rip off the bubble pipe, but I just don't dare yet. Still munchin' steroids and antibiotics for the lungs.


I pee blood after riding my n9 too long LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (May 18, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 18, 2021)

Morning OFC.   Having a hard time getting started today.  Stated up late and watched hockey .   Local team won.   Yes, watching hockey is ok.  They stand for the flag, no ties to China and haven't gotten involved in politics.  That and MMA are the only sports I have been watching lately.   Oh, golf as well.

Got another 3/4 inch of rain yesterday.  ENOUGH!!!  But more coming today.   I know we need the moisture but give me a fargin break.  Humidity has been so high I have to wait a couple more days to do a dry trim.  

Shit, just start raining......


----------



## Unca Walt (May 18, 2021)

^^^^^^^
Readin' the above, I have had a _koan_.

Where stands both misery and gladfulness?

Unknowing and Knowing All.

I represent Unknowing.  I have earned it.  I have managed to stay totally UNknowing about anything to do with weed.  I grew a 6" plant after 40+ years of trying.

Pute represents Knowing All.  He has earned it.  He knows effectively everything about weed. Here he sits, bothered by humidity and dry trim (whatever that is) and fans to lower humidity and prevent the Yh7 gene from bonding with the 85Meadow flowers...

So in sum, where are we both?

*Me: * I am happy as a clam, because of the benevolence of folks, I do not need to leave the Unknowing.

*Pute:* Happy as a rooster. He knows what he is doing down to the last drop of humiditity.  And he has fargin _bales_ of weed that he uses for bonfires on cold afternoons.

Thus, the _koan_ is answered.  

With @bigsur51's help... <-- But then, he's part of the _koan_, too.  Right?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2021)

today’s pyromaniac thrill


----------



## Hippie420 (May 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Readin' the above, I have had a _koan_.
> 
> Where stands both misery and gladfulness?
> ...


Put the pipe down and step back, Uncle. You're gettin' way too philosophical for this early in the afternoon.


----------



## pute (May 18, 2021)

Walt at work






Getting ready to smoke from his vape bag......


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2021)

Fking potheads.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Walt at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He shall from now forth by known as The Grand Vizier of the Passion.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> today’s pyromaniac thrill



Not to mention contributing both CO2 and heat to global warming..............

I wonder if fire insurance costs less there now, where there is nothing left to burn??  It certainly is costing more where there is..........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

Big you have a pot of Joe on?
Sheela likes Big Cups


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

@WeedHopper  Guess what man?
My apple tree has apples woohooo...............
The crabapple 75 ft away did it's job , my new tree is approx 6 yrs old I grew from a seed found in one of the most Beautiful apples I ever had. So this is the 1st yr any fruit may make it to maturity , I hope.
Fruit tree spray on order .
Thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Not to mention contributing both CO2 and heat to global warming..............
> 
> I wonder if fire insurance costs less there now, where there is nothing left to burn??  It certainly is costing more where there is..........................


Asshats


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2021)

Ya got my eyes twitchin' back and forth with that one, Roster. Feeling dizzy. Might lay back down for awhile.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Ya got my eyes twitchin' back and forth with that one, Roster. Feeling dizzy. Might lay back down for awhile.


Mine did the same darn thing


----------



## pute (May 19, 2021)

I have coffee going but no dancing girls here.   Just Mrs Pute  giving me orders.  

Busy day on tap.  Gonna be that way for the next week.  Don't know what to do first.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

Have to go pay Taxes Later Gents


----------



## Unca Walt (May 19, 2021)

This is a puddy-tat that eats YOU.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This is a puddy-tat that eats YOU.
> 
> View attachment 273147
> qa


Which one Unca?


----------



## pute (May 19, 2021)

Quick fly by.  Couldn't trim.  Fargin humidity!!  Been hanging 7 days now and still wet.  So, I cut the grass and will trim tomorrow.  No big deal just did today what I was gonna do tomorrow.   Now I gotta get cleaned up to go the the Dentist. I'm out.......


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Quick fly by.  Couldn't trim.  Fargin humidity!!  Been hanging 7 days now and still wet.  So, I cut the grass and will trim tomorrow.  No big deal just did today what I was gonna do tomorrow.   Now I gotta get cleaned up to go the the Dentist. I'm out.......


Pop a couple of fans in the room. As long as the air is circulating, they'll dry.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

And aBig ole Propane heater


----------



## pute (May 19, 2021)

I have two fans running in the dry/cure tent.  They will dry.  I couldn't imagine living in a real humid area.  Whole new set of issues to deal with.  

Back from the dentist....good to go.  All teeth are good and no problems.  I haven't gotten a cavity since they started putting fluoride in the water.  Some people don't like fluoride in the water but it has worked for me.   $400 for me and Mrs Pute to go to the dentist.  Geezzzz!

Gonna go and see if things have dried out enough to trim.  

Sure am glad I didn't have to go through this.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

pute said:


> I have two fans running in the dry/cure tent.  They will dry.  I couldn't imagine living in a real humid area.  Whole new set of issues to deal with.
> 
> Back from the dentist....good to go.  All teeth are good and no problems.  I haven't gotten a cavity since they started putting fluoride in the water.  Some people don't like fluoride in the water but it has worked for me.   $400 for me and Mrs Pute to go to the dentist.  Geezzzz!
> 
> ...


Remember The Marathon Man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Pop a couple of fans in the room. As long as the air is circulating, they'll dry.


Hippie Likes...................


----------



## kevinn (May 19, 2021)

That is the problem that I run into in September and October in VA


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Back from the dentist....good to go.  All teeth are good and no problems.  I haven't gotten a cavity since they started putting fluoride in the water.  Some people don't like fluoride in the water but it has worked for me.



The water is naturally fluorinated where I grew up and I've never had a cavity!


----------



## bigsur51 (May 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>





dude , step up your game

throw away that Hennessy and grab some Courvoisier


----------



## pute (May 20, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Time to plant outside, time to trim inside.  Will be at this for several days. 3 plants finishing at the same time and Mrs Pute has amassed 6 flats of flowers to get in the dirt.  Then there is the veggie garden.

I Will however, spend the next hour sipping on coffee enjoying the morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Time to plant outside, time to trim inside.  Will be at this for several days. 3 plants finishing at the same time and Mrs Pute has amassed 6 flats of flowers to get in the dirt.  Then there is the veggie garden.
> 
> I Will however, spend the next hour sipping on coffee enjoying the morning.



we got most of our flowers In the other day


----------



## pute (May 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> we got most of our flowers In the other day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job.  Watch out for hail.  Supposed to be around later today.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> we got most of our flowers In the other day
> View attachment 273177


You. Are. Killin'. Me.

I got the water changed in the birdbath.  OK... that takes care of the outside...


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2021)

Me looking for the Cheetos after having one to many.


----------



## leafminer (May 20, 2021)

Trimming... why would you want to dry them? Don't understand. I cut the plant and then trim it immediately. Lay out all the bud on wire mesh.


----------



## leafminer (May 20, 2021)

My female Springer with some of her puppies.


----------



## pute (May 20, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Trimming... why would you want to dry them? Don't understand. I cut the plant and then trim it immediately. Lay out all the bud on wire mesh.


I hate wet trimming.  You get a much cleaner trim dry using fly tying scissors.  Believe me I have tried it many times both ways.  Wet trimming is also messy.  But, a good dry trim takes about 50% longer to do.  to each his own.  And if you are satisfied with the results you are getting then please continue.  

By the way, I am still trimming and will be doing this a lot in the coming days. Keeps me out of the bar and ultimately out of jail and still married.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 20, 2021)

That Bad bad man said something I did not like 
So my dog peed on his leg


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2021)

I trim dry but i dont trim much. Im not selling nothing. Dont give two shits if it aint cut pretty.
Its all about loading my pipe. I never grind my weed either. Pinch off a piece and smoke.


----------



## leafminer (May 20, 2021)

I go crazy with the amount of time, already. The idea of it taking longer... noooooooope! 

I wish Nirvana would sell normal not feminised seeds of Aurora. Really annoying. I've lost the original from my seed bank. And I really like the massive couch potato hit of it. Actually this is my problem I seem to have lots of crosses. EG (takes out bag from refri) this one says Black Domina (M) x Mexican HPP (F). But what did I mean by this mystery name, Mexican HPP? Can't remember! And here's what must surely be nice, Aurora Indica by Nirvana (F) x Black Domina (M). Another local pheno I named "Secret Agent" because it looks not very much like weed. It tends to hermie though. And the last packet in this jar is a Nigerian sativa. 20 pots just arrived so I must try some of these again while I am waiting for the skunk seeds. Meanwhile here is one of our pups.


----------



## yooper420 (May 21, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. Hope all are still vertical today. 
'miner, ya got some nice lookin' pups.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> dude , step up your game
> 
> throw away that Hennessy and grab some Courvoisier



Im Stepping it up Boss stepping it up...........................

Man can not you just dig those instrumentals ?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I trim dry but i dont trim much. Im not selling nothing. Dont give two shits if it aint cut pretty.
> Its all about loading my pipe. I never grind my weed either. Pinch off a piece and smoke.



I've trimmed both wet and dry for others, but don't bother myself.  I pull all the fan leaves before hanging for a week or so, and then extract the buds and sugar trim together.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 21, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've trimmed both wet and dry for others, but don't bother myself.  I pull all the fan leaves before hanging for a week or so, and then extract the buds and sugar trim together.


Me too
I find the weed has a better smell to it by leaving the sugars until dry


----------



## Unca Walt (May 21, 2021)

Well... I just now found out you pull all the "fan leaves" (I can guess those are the big leaves that you guys don't smoke).  But why not hang the whole thing?

Then I found out you can "...extract the buds and sugar trim together." Never heard of whatever thing a sugar trim looks like... and what does "extract the buds" mean? From what?

By the way, what DO you do with all those giant leaves?  Can they be boiled down or something?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 21, 2021)

dry trimming sucks , messy too , lots of tiny crows feet leaves are very difficult to trim off

ive seen lazy people dry trim with nothing but their fingers...what a mess , trichome  heads are knocked off too .

wet trim , more dope , dry trim , less dope

wet and fresh makes for turgid leaves which can be cut off at the base , no sticks on finished product

wet and fresh trim makes for tasty bubble hash too

take that ya dry trimming bastiages!


----------



## pute (May 21, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Regarding trimming, I do what I do because of marketing and I will leave it at that. 

@ Big, how wouly you know? When was the last time making wax required any trimming?

Speaking of trimming, cutting gown a Key Lime Pie and hanging today.  Diesel is in a sack waiting to go into jars tomorrow.    It is a process and it never changes if you like the final results....and  I do.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 21, 2021)

Scientists.

Giants in their profession.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Regarding trimming, I do what I do because of marketing and I will leave it at that.
> 
> @ Big, how wouly you know? When was the last time making wax required any trimming?
> 
> Speaking of trimming, cutting gown a Key Lime Pie and hanging today.  Diesel is in a sack waiting to go into jars tomorrow.    It is a process and it never changes if you like the final results....and  I do.



I agree 100% with you Amigo. One has to find what works for them and roll with it.

And you are exactly right , I semi retired from trimmming because we process all our flowers into oil.

But even then , I still give the buds a haircut. And then seal a meal them and into the freezer after a proper cure.

For example , here is a random sack of Snow Leopard that we are making oil from.

Quality in , quality out.


----------



## pute (May 21, 2021)

Pretty go trim job for making oil.  Better that most dispensaries top shelf products.......


----------



## pute (May 21, 2021)

Another long day for this O'l Fart.  I sure will be glad when all these plants and seeds are in the dirt.  I love gardening both in my grow and everything that goes on outside but planting season along with everything else going on sure makes one sit deeper in the easy chair about this time of day. 

But, in a few minutes I won't feel pain.  Just a big grin on my face......


----------



## leafminer (May 21, 2021)

It's getting a bit old mixing all the soil but I've got 22 No.6 pots to fill. Mixing leaf soil, black soil, peat, Perlite, fertiliser beads. Got plenty of auto seeds to put in. Might get the odd male with luck because this strain turned out really potent, much better than straight AK48. I made it by crossing Aurora (Nirvana Seeds) with Mexican HPP (I already said, I have forgotten what that is) and the result was crossed with AK48. It produces 90% females, still with the auto characteristic. I think anything bigger than a No.6 for these small plants is a waste.


----------



## leafminer (May 21, 2021)

I have always been very into dogs. This was Bruno, my St Bernard. He was the alpha male of his litter and he gave my wife and me a very hard time. We should have named him Cujo. He was really dangerous and aggressive, the vet told me that a given percentage of the breed are that way. He killed two rats in the garden, really fast. One tried to hide behind a spade but he just batted the spade away with his paw and pounced on the rat. Once in the park, (I had him on the chain but he was as strong as I was) some idiot came with a Rottweiler running free. It immediately attacked. The fight lasted about 30 seconds before Bruno used his weight, turned the other dog and took a big piece out of its side. Later I had to wash off all the blood with the garden hose. Another time, two street dogs attacked him. He just picked them up by the neck one at a time, shook them like rats, and hurled them away.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2021)

Whats the HHP Leafminer?


----------



## pute (May 21, 2021)

I would hate to see  my dog in a fight.  She would loose and vet bills are ridiculous.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 21, 2021)

got to work this weekend , the Salt Mine is low on salt and there are a lot of humans out there with open wounds

well hells bells might as well remodel the kitchen

cabinets are ripped off the wall , check out the 60’s yellow tile

i sold some cryptos and with the free money falling out of helicopters I can afford new cabinets , sink , and all the trimmings so that’s where I’ll be the next who knows how many days of overtime at the Salt Mines


----------



## pute (May 21, 2021)

Good for you Big.  What happened to the boat?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Good for you Big.  What happened to the boat?



sold!

also , because we are living in perilous times our move to Port Angeles is on hold again

but I am still looking

che k out this beauty


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well... I just now found out you pull all the "fan leaves" (I can guess those are the big leaves that you guys don't smoke).  But why not hang the whole thing?  Then I found out you can "...extract the buds and sugar trim together." Never heard of whatever thing a sugar trim looks like... and what does "extract the buds" mean? From what?  By the way, what DO you do with all those giant leaves?  Can they be boiled down or something?



Fan leaves are the big leaves and the sugar trim is what some folks trim off their flower buds to make them purdier.  I don't leave fan leaves on the plant when curing, so as to improve air flow around the buds.  The fan leaves and stems have scattered trichomes, but the trichomes tend to be more mature than on the rest of the plant and so have different medicinal effects.  We extract them for pain relieving topicals, but not so much for smoking or vaporizing, because they don't taste all that good, are sedative, and give more of a charley horse between the ears, than a euphoric high.



leafminer said:


> I have always been very into dogs. This was Bruno, my St Bernard. He was the alpha male of his litter and he gave my wife and me a very hard time. We should have named him Cujo. He was really dangerous and aggressive, the vet told me that a given percentage of the breed are that way. He killed two rats in the garden, really fast. One tried to hide behind a spade but he just batted the spade away with his paw and pounced on the rat. Once in the park, (I had him on the chain but he was as strong as I was) some idiot came with a Rottweiler running free. It immediately attacked. The fight lasted about 30 seconds before Bruno used his weight, turned the other dog and took a big piece out of its side. Later I had to wash off all the blood with the garden hose. Another time, two street dogs attacked him. He just picked them up by the neck one at a time, shook them like rats, and hurled them away.



Hee, hee, hee, Bruno reminds me of Bodhi, a German Shepherd mix with something lop eared, big and slobbery, whom we rescued as third owners, not including the dog rescue kennel that he lived at for a year and a half before we adopted him.  We showed up with hot dogs to establish our credentials and he was bending over backward to charm us into rescuing him, including rolling on his back and exposing his underbelly.  He wasn't our first choice, but the only one who was cat friendly, so we decided to give him a chance. 

He died of prostate cancer about three years later and we loved him dearly, though our learning experience managing "Cujo"  was sometimes painful.  A smart, sensitive, loving, easily trained dog with us and accommodating of our cat, but it took the first year to calm him down on leash, during which time he lunged at anything that passed, even with a pinch collar.  Not a growl, not a bark, no warning at all, just a lunge and snap. 

The only way we could let anyone in the house, was to tell him to go in his crate, and then after everyone was in and seated, let him out to investigate.  He actually liked people and was friendly, but even after he had verified that everything was cool, if someone jumped up or made sudden erratic gestures, he would warn them with barks and stern looks.  We of course yelled OFF, which he did, but have no doubt that had we not, some would have escalated to bites

We finally got him calmed down enough to release off leash in the dog park, but I stopped doing that after the third male dominance dog fight, the last of which I paid for the other dogs medical.  A wonderful dog, whom I wish we had been the first owners of, so as to avoid some of the baggage he came with, but glad we were able to provide him the home he deserved the last few years of his life.


----------



## pute (May 22, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Will spend most of the day working outside.  Tis the season.  Another year of fun in the sun and I still get around well enough to enjoy it.  Hail season is here and watching the skies close for the next few weeks is a must. 

No trimming today...I am free from the scissors for a week.  Two plants are hanging but won't be ready until late next week.  Only A quick check in in the basement and the out in the yard.

Time for breakfast.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 22, 2021)

Had the AC guy here yesterday and basically told him it was most likely a fuse in the upstairs attic air handler , yep the fuse was shorted due to a bad contactor control on the Compressor outside. The guy still charged me $400 for less than an hrs work .
We had extended warranty and the part was free to fix . So all the rest was labor.
$400 an hr where do I sign up.

Pisses me off a yr ago I could have climbed those stairs with my own multimeter. and spent 14 bucks on the contactor part.


----------



## leafminer (May 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Whats the HHP Leafminer?


The Mexican HPP. I honestly don't know. It came from a long time ago when I was experimenting with classic strains such as Acapulco Gold. I think the 'HP' stands for High Potency but the last 'P'? No idea... I have crosses of it with Aurora and also Black Domina, both of those from Nirvana seeds. I just put in some HPP x Aurora and some AK48 x (HPP / Aurora). The auto I tried before, it is not as small as most autos and is a lot punchier than AK48.


----------



## leafminer (May 22, 2021)

pute said:


> I would hate to see  my dog in a fight.  She would loose and vet bills are ridiculous.


You're dead right. My male Springer, Hero, was set on by a freaking huge pit bull. Let me tell you the story.. WARNING this is brutal.
An electricity crew was working on the line outside and knocked on my front door. I opened it and as usual my spaniel stepped onto the top step to look around. And this massive pitbull appears, bounds up the steps and attacks my dog. It was obv a fight dog, missing an ear, all scarred, abandoned I suppose when it lost. 
So it begins going round and round while biting a huge piece of my dog who is now screaming in pain. I shouted at the elctricity crew, 'Anyone has a knife?' and they gave ne this itty bitty blunt knife that was useless, I tried three times, no good. So I bellow at the wife, 'Bring the chef knife.' Which is a foot long piece of carbon steel that I keep really sharp, and it has a point like a stilletto. I had to plunge the knife into it three times before it would let go. By now the neighbours all outside watching me. What a sight, eh, this old maniac with a huge bloody knife going at the pitbull.
The dog let go and backed off, watching me now rather than the spaniel. It looked like having a go so I crouched holding the knife straight out ready to knife it in the face if it tried. Then it retreated to the opposite corner of the road. 
I called the vet emergency line and ten minutes later the van arrived and took my dog away for repair. And also the pitbull. It was still alive when it got to the vets, I had them euthanise it because it must have been in a real mess internally. 
I had PTSD for months. My right hand and arm kind of 'remembered' the sensation of stabbing it. I couldn't dress a chicken without getting a replay.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2021)

Sounds good Leaf. My dumbass put hhp instead of hpp. Either way sounds like dank to me.
Maybe it stood for High Potency Pot.


----------



## pute (May 22, 2021)

@ leafminer....Sad story.  Looks like a law suit to me.  I would go stone cold crazy!!!  My dog is my child since my daughter left for college years ago.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Had the AC guy here yesterday and basically told him it was most likely a fuse in the upstairs attic air handler , yep the fuse was shorted due to a bad contactor control on the Compressor outside. The guy still charged me $400 for less than an hrs work .
> We had extended warranty and the part was free to fix . So all the rest was labor.
> $400 an hr where do I sign up.
> 
> Pisses me off a yr ago I could have climbed those stairs with my own multimeter. and spent 14 bucks on the contactor part.


I know how you feel.  I had to replace the mechanism in the toilet this week... discovered that I would have to remove the fargin tank.  Useta be, I'd go right ahead.

NFW now.  Creaky parts (several of which really hardly work at all) and newly unbendable parts made the decision.  So a kid comes out and changes it in a half-hour.

$150.  <-- I have yet another fargin _*koan*_:  That's outrageous for 20 minutes' work... and yet I realize that it is fine with me.  I can get $150 one heck of a lot easier than I can crawl around and get stuck under a potty.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 22, 2021)

I remember as a younger man, I'd read about some old fart in his 60s that died after he fell off his roof. I'd think, "What the heck was the crazy old fart doing up on his roof at his age?"
Time travel to last fall, when this "crazy old fart" was scooting on his fanny on his roof, cleaning the leaves out of the gutters. If I don't do it, it doesn't get done.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 22, 2021)

pretty cool I think they are pretty plants already you just made it Beautiful
I could see Unqa doing that


----------



## dr wazabi (May 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well... I just now found out you pull all the "fan leaves" (I can guess those are the big leaves that you guys don't smoke).  But why not hang the whole thing?
> 
> Then I found out you can "...extract the buds and sugar trim together." Never heard of whatever thing a sugar trim looks like... and what does "extract the buds" mean? From what?
> 
> By the way, what DO you do with all those giant leaves?  Can they be boiled down or something?


robert connel clarke did his phd on cannabis botany.    shade/fan / big leaves are crucial for optimum plant growth.  why pull of leaves a plant had evolved over millions of years to perfect?  the leavers are also a "battery bank " so when they get old and start "dying" they then send to the flower the nutrients they have stored in them, to help with bud growth.  Removing leaves which are the sole and only basis of photosynthesis
is like cutting of hands and reducing moth size so you cant eat so much... 
what to do with the big leaves - well unless desperate in which case add to bubble hash making or simmer in plant milk for cups of herbal tea ( may need de-carb first) , best think is to compost and feed next years plants the nutrient-rich cannabis compost


----------



## pute (May 22, 2021)

@ Hippie, I hired it done for the first time last year.  $200 and they did a shitty job.  I will do it again this year.


----------



## pute (May 22, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 23, 2021)

Morning Folks Gonna be a Beautiful Day 
Give this song a chance and listen Very Funny


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 23, 2021)

The rest of you fookers WAKE UP LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 23, 2021)

Morning woody

Put my glasses on and saw it aint no geoduck


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Look guys i finally crossed my C99 with a pretty pink flowering plant.



Nice disguise!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I remember as a younger man, I'd read about some old fart in his 60s that died after he fell off his roof. I'd think, "What the heck was the crazy old fart doing up on his roof at his age?" Time travel to last fall, when this "crazy old fart" was scooting on his fanny on his roof, cleaning the leaves out of the gutters. If I don't do it, it doesn't get done.



60 seems much younger to me now at age 77, than it did when I was 30, and I still clean our gutters and valleys on our two story house and rentals.  Starting to have problems horsing the 26' ladder into place, so may give it up soon, before I hurt my back.


----------



## giggy (May 23, 2021)

morning strangers, hope all are well. been busy and when not i want to be lazy. bad part is i have to much to do and not enough time. i have slowed down with age so it takes longer to do something but i do it right so i don't have to do it again. well at least that is the way i see it.


----------



## pute (May 23, 2021)

Morning giggy.  Stay with it my friend you will get everything done.  I am the same but persistence pays off.  We may not be as fast as we once were but we work smarter not harder now days.

I still do most everything I used to cause who is gonna do it.  You either do it or things go to h e l l.


----------



## giggy (May 23, 2021)

you got that right brother. anybody seen @Drifting13  lately?


----------



## pute (May 23, 2021)

TE="giggy, post: 1122084, member: 39733"]
you got that right brother. anybody seen @Drifting13  lately?
[/QUOTE]

No, not in a long time.  Not like drifting.


----------



## leafminer (May 23, 2021)

A picture I took in 1972 on Masirah Island.


----------



## pute (May 23, 2021)

Good night OFC.  Congrats to Phil Mickelson.  He hung on long enough to win the US Open.   Not bad for 50 years old playing against a group young enough to be his children. O'l farts rock!!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 24, 2021)

leafminer said:


> View attachment 273320
> 
> A picture I took in 1972 on Masirah Island.


Looks like the one on the left is a Boy Scout from his salute...............  Do they have similar affiliated youth organizations like that there?


----------



## pute (May 24, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Start to another week.  Not much going on in the grow until the end of the week an trimming will start again.  Just regular maintenance till then.

Nice long walk by the lake is on the menu today.  I actually get to spend the day farting around.  Will enjoy this.

A little breakfast and make sure everything has water and time to farg off.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 24, 2021)

pute said:


> TE="giggy, post: 1122084, member: 39733"]
> you got that right brother. anybody seen @Drifting13  lately?



No, not in a long time.  Not like drifting.
[/QUOTE]

d13 is alive and well...I seen him on another forum this morning

i don’t think d13 likes the decor here and I doubt he will be back


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2021)

To each his own. Win some loose some. We have a lot of good brothers here and some great growers. I focus on the members that want to be part of the Passion.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 24, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 24, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> No, not in a long time.  Not like drifting.



d13 is alive and well...I seen him on another forum this morning

i don’t think d13 likes the decor here and I doubt he will be back
[/QUOTE]
Sorry to hear that.....I have known Drifting as long as I have known you.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2021)

I think he didn't like the Covid thread decor and where it was going. That's my guess judging by the conversations but who knows.


----------



## pute (May 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I think he didn't like the Covid thread decor and where it was going. That's my guess judging by the conversations but who knows.


Maybe, but it seems he was an active participant who went along with the masses.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2021)

That's what i thought untill the covid thread.  What other decor would he be speaking of?


----------



## leafminer (May 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Looks like the one on the left is a Boy Scout from his salute...............  Do they have similar affiliated youth organizations like that there?


Yes, absolutely. They are Boy Scouts indeed. Well spotted! Masirah is a desert island off the coast of Muscat & Oman. The rifles appear to be Martini-Henry. I would have been carrying my Army & Navy double 12-bore, no doubt. "In his history of the Rorke's Drift fight, Like Wolves On the Fold, Col. Mike Snook said that the .455 *Martini*-*Henry* round was *powerful* enough to travel entirely through the center of a man's body and that the exit wound was the size of a saucer." At the time you could easily find those rifles for sale in the soukh. One is worth over $1200 today.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 25, 2021)

Yup, the .577-450 .455 caliber 480 grains at 1940 fps.  Originally black powder, but switched to Cordite smokeless.  The US 45-70 of the period was 405 grain at 1330 fps.

Dad had a 45-70 Springfield trapdoor that he killed his first deer with, and I had a Siamese Mauser rechambered for 45-70, which I pumped up to about 1900 fps and did make a big hole on the way out.

PS:  The reason for the large heavy slug was for use as a cavalry weapon against horses.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2021)

pute said:


> d13 is alive and well...I seen him on another forum this morning
> 
> i don’t think d13 likes the decor here and I doubt he will be back


Sorry to hear that.....I have known Drifting as long as I have known you.
[/QUOTE]





don’t be sorry , everything seems to change along this path we call Life

same with Rudedude , didn’t like the furniture here

life is full of ups and downs , gives and takes

to me , patience ,  flexibility , and tolerance go a long way in getting along

this meme pretty much sums up my simple philosophy


----------



## pute (May 25, 2021)

I bet I know where he is at.   Gonna fly across the island and talk to him.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2021)

Well said Bigsur.
I cant help if the furniture is the wrong color. Put a sheet over it and smoke a bowl.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Finished firing up the sprinkler system and have a bad head....daumn it!!!!  I don't have time for this. Trimming coming up, up-potting, planting and a bunch more shit to get done...

Gotta get going.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2021)

Message sent.  

Got a cracked head.....another fargin thing to do at a time when I least need it.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yup, the .577-450 .455 caliber 480 grains at 1940 fps.  Originally black powder, but switched to Cordite smokeless.  The US 45-70 of the period was 405 grain at 1330 fps.
> 
> Dad had a 45-70 Springfield trapdoor that he killed his first deer with, and I had a Siamese Mauser rechambered for 45-70, which I pumped up to about 1900 fps and did make a big hole on the way out.
> 
> PS:  The reason for the large heavy slug was for use as a cavalry weapon against horses.


Got one of those converted Siamese Mausers. Also have a Lee Enfield and an Italian rolling block in 45/70. I cast three different weights of bullets for 'em.
Got a Remington .458 WM that I haven't even shot yet.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2021)

Been planting my arize off.  Me and Mrs Pute make a good team as far as getting the spring flowers and veggies in.  Probably about half done with the flowers and about the same with the veggie garden.  Just beans, peppers and maters left.  

She is gonna have to take over with that flowers.......I will be doing a dry trim for the next couple of days.  Will get the veggies in at the end of the week. 

I am fargin beat.  Time for a Jacuzzi an bowl.  Oh, I will drink something that rhymes with snodka.....


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2021)

gin and tonic with 1/2 a lime here

 cheers 



here is a good place to set up a sluice box and do some prospecting for gold




.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2021)

Hard day of dirt work....back is sore and I'm stoned and a little bit drunk....will sleep well....I'm out a here.....


----------



## Carty (May 26, 2021)

Hey friends... just wanted to share some info as I'm sure a few here knew this kind giving man...

Burnie passed away finally losing his battle with COPD a few days ago..  was talking with him right up to the end,
even sent me his last pack of seeds, something by Loran he wanted me to pass along to our friend in Hawaii...

Burnie was one of the most giving people I've ever met.. he'd buy Auto Flower seeds at auction back when I was
the Auto Guru.. because he thought I'd like them.. refused any cash..  

He's now at his favorite fishing hole sucking in deep breaths of that mountain air... slay them trout brother..

RIP BURNIE..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 26, 2021)

Rest In Peace Brother Burnie 
I did not know you very well, but you were always nice to me when I 1st arrive , each and ever time. and for that I thank you and will miss you.
See you in the next Life Brother.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> gin and tonic with 1/2 a lime here
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


Oh I agree I would be digging gold myself but it would not be from the river.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 26, 2021)

Im so bad , I looked at that pic and said what if its Big daughter and felt guilty
But then I looked again and saw it better, Nope that is not his daughter.
I feel better now, but it is some ones daughter somewhere I digress .


----------



## bigsur51 (May 26, 2021)

RIP burney


----------



## pute (May 26, 2021)

RIP BURNEY


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Finished firing up the sprinkler system and have a bad head....daumn it!!!!  I don't have time for this. Trimming coming up, up-potting, planting and a bunch more shit to get done... Gotta get going.



When I shop for heads, I pick up half a dozen at a time, because there has never been a convenient time for a broken one.  I usually just rob the parts I need from them instead of digging out and replacing the whole head.



Hippie420 said:


> Got one of those converted Siamese Mausers. Also have a Lee Enfield and an Italian rolling block in 45/70. I cast three different weights of bullets for 'em. Got a Remington .458 WM that I haven't even shot yet.



I fell in love with the big calibers and had two .458 WM's.  I picked up a Ruger M77 Safari at a gun show and shortly after saw a fire sale on Winchester M70's in Shotgun News, and grabbed one.  Both nice rifles, but I loaded them down to around 2000 fps to make them more pleasant to shoot from a bench.

Hee, hee, hee, after inheriting both my guns and loading equipment, my lazy son buys a box of factory loads and he and my nephew fired exactly one round each from a bench.



Carty said:


> Hey friends... just wanted to share some info as I'm sure a few here knew this kind giving man...
> 
> Burnie passed away finally losing his battle with COPD a few days ago..  was talking with him right up to the end, even sent me his last pack of seeds, something by Loran he wanted me to pass along to our friend in Hawaii... Burnie was one of the most giving people I've ever met.. he'd buy Auto Flower seeds at auction back when I was the Auto Guru.. because he thought I'd like them.. refused any cash.. He's now at his favorite fishing hole sucking in deep breaths of that mountain air... slay them trout brother..  RIP BURNIE..



You are already missed Bernie!  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2021)

How sad. RIP Bernie.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2021)

His last post. He was a cool dude.

*burnie
Well-Known Member*
Apr 14, 2021
Didn`t wanna` take any vaccine . But a daughter in health care and and wife believing Faucis every word , it was tough . After 50 years with the same woman ya` learn which battles to fight . Stage 4 COPD , so I probably could use it . No problem with either shot as far as effcts go . And with only a short row to finish up this ol` life....why not ?
My thoughts are.....if ya` want it , take it . And don`t if ya` don`t !
peace


----------



## yooper420 (May 26, 2021)

RIP Burnie, he always treated me well.


----------



## yooper420 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (May 26, 2021)

My one month old garden, pictures taken on 5/21/21


----------



## Unca Walt (May 26, 2021)

Carty said:


> Hey friends... just wanted to share some info as I'm sure a few here knew this kind giving man...
> 
> Burnie passed away finally losing his battle with COPD a few days ago..  was talking with him right up to the end,
> even sent me his last pack of seeds, something by Loran he wanted me to pass along to our friend in Hawaii...
> ...


I seem to have arrived too late at this venue to really get to know so many, and I have missed getting to know a fine person better.  I remember the COPD thing.  So sad.  RIP Burnie.  

I'd think it might be fitting to name some new flower breed after him.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 273380


*Callipygian!  Concinnous!  Peramene! *


----------



## leafminer (May 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Finished firing up the sprinkler system and have a bad head....daumn it!!!!  I don't have time for this. Trimming coming up, up-potting, planting and a bunch more shit to get done...
> 
> Gotta get going.


Sprinklers... OMG. I have got a Rainbird 16-sprayer 4 zone irrigation system here. But it's all messed up after 7 years of no maintenance! Spray heads jammed, the valves don't work (either they don't open or they leak), I've no freaking idea where many of the underground pipes are... this is one of my next big jobs to do.


----------



## pute (May 26, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Sprinklers... OMG. I have got a Rainbird 16-sprayer 4 zone irrigation system here. But it's all messed up after 7 years of no maintenance! Spray heads jammed, the valves don't work (either they don't open or they leak), I've no freaking idea where many of the underground pipes are... this is one of my next big jobs to do.


Call the guy with that kind of a mess.  I'm to old.



yooper420 said:


> View attachment 273401
> View attachment 273402
> View attachment 273403
> View attachment 273406
> View attachment 273407


Looking good Yoop.  Keep on Trucking.....


----------



## leafminer (May 26, 2021)

Yeah I have noted a couple of local places that do irrigation. I am not digging in the ground to find everything. Whoever installed it put the valves under the soil! Just great for maintenance eh!


----------



## pute (May 26, 2021)

Wise decision .....  Good night.


----------



## yooper420 (May 27, 2021)

Good morning old farts, what up today ? "Wake 'n bake" time around here. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## yooper420 (May 27, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Yeah I have noted a couple of local places that do irrigation. I am not digging in the ground to find everything. Whoever installed it put the valves under the soil! Just great for maintenance eh!



Got a real good friend who has a lawn irrigation business. He's in mid Michigan and does the city of Frankenmuth. You close ?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 27, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Yeah I have noted a couple of local places that do irrigation. I am not digging in the ground to find everything. Whoever installed it put the valves under the soil! Just great for maintenance eh!



Mine are all under ground in vaults, so I can access them.  I've maintained this system for over 30 years and so far have replaced the controller twice and many heads, but never a valve.

Last year I dug up about 2/3rds of the heads and reset them, because they are on funny pipe and slowly sink down deeper.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 27, 2021)

Good morning 

3/4” osb is $70 a sheet!

why are lumber prices so high?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 3/4” osb is $70 a sheet!
> 
> why are lumber prices so high?


Why , we are shipping most commodities from China , and they are setting the prices now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 27, 2021)

Those Pri*ks own our asses for now


----------



## pute (May 27, 2021)

Morning OFC. Beautiful day here.  I am on scissor duty today and tomorrow.  Instead of trimming in the basement I will treat myself an do it on the back deck.

My sprinklers are up and running.  Another spring chore behind me.  I will get all the planting and other spring duties being me eventually.  It is a process  every year.....then fall is clean it all up time.

Don't get me started on China....to early.  Apparently they control  WHO, CDC, Baseball, Basketball, Fake Wrestling and way more than we know.  How did this happen.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 3/4” osb is $70 a sheet!
> 
> why are lumber prices so high?


Yeah, I thought it was so funny that some of the guys on here were raving about buying silver and gold when they should have invested in lumber!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2021)

Yeah no shit. Lumber or houses. House prices have sky rocketed. Here we go with the fking bubble again. When it burst the housing market will be screwed again just like 2008.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 27, 2021)

I remember as a kid during WWII the price of eggs had gone up.  I asked my Daddy why that was happening.

He answered:*  "Because hens are making shells."*

First joke I ever heard.


----------



## leafminer (May 27, 2021)

Why are lumber prices so high? Two reasons really. First, the US supply, it's all burnt up. Second, Canada's got plenty, but US tariffs make the price very high.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 27, 2021)

An absolute blast!!  The Cubs _steal first_ and _second base_ (same guy) score two runs (two other guys)  when everybody should be out.  FUNNY!!

Lookit the state of the Cubs bullpen at the 27-second mark!


----------



## Patwi (May 27, 2021)

RIP Bernie. 

.




bigsur51 said:


> why are lumber prices so high?



the answer is at the end, the other is ruling out who the media blames .. and what type of people is it that owns or runs these corporations


----------



## pute (May 27, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Carty (May 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I seem to have arrived too late at this venue to really get to know so many, and I have missed getting to know a fine person better.  I remember the COPD thing.  So sad.  RIP Burnie.
> 
> *I'd think it might be fitting to name some new flower breed after him.*



It's funny you say this because it's already in action...  Burnie sent me his last pack of beans,  said it's something 
very special he got personally from our brother  Loran.   his wife named it talking to her in a text....

"  Blazing Burnie " .    So, abiding by his last request to me,  the seeds are going from me to Dirtboy808 over in
Hawaii..  he has the ability and room to blow this strain up and do a proper pheno search plus Burnie wanted
the strain itself preserved... on it's way to me, cannot wait to see what it is..  just might steal one little seedling.. 
Burnie would of expected that...    so idea is to find a special pheno lady and walla...  Blazing Burnie ...

Thanks for all the kind wishes,  means a lot to his wife who I pass all this love too..  she's not surprised he was so
loved..  Burnie was a good man..  RIP brother


----------



## Carty (May 28, 2021)

Keep ya'll informed of this project here... let ya know what strain this  is o k... peace


----------



## yooper420 (May 28, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, another day above ground is a great day. Peace ya'll and remember all who gave the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 28, 2021)

I hope this works... _gotta have sound._  These are the best-trained doggies I've seen (they might even do better than Border Collies rounding up sheepies).

It strains credulity.  I hadda run it several times.


----------



## pute (May 28, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy Fryday.  More scissors today.  Last nice day before next big storm moves in.  Supposed to last through Monday.  No time for this.....still have planting to do.

Memorial Day weekend and everybody is leaving town.  Airport and roads are a crowded mess.  Not this O'l Fart....I don't do holidays....will stay safe at the homestead.  Besides, I got shit to do.....

California, New Jersey and New York were voted the most miserable states to live in.   I would have never guessed.  Correction, Illinois won top honors..... Chicago....I guess.


----------



## Bubba (May 28, 2021)

I will never, as long as I live go to New York ever again. To me, it is the center of all that isnt right with this Country. In fact, I am avoiding all but red states for the rest of my days.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I hope this works... _gotta have sound._  These are the best-trained doggies I've seen (they might even do better than Border Collies rounding up sheepies).
> 
> It strains credulity.  I hadda run it several times.



At first I thought is was photo shopped or something.  Then after a few watchings, I saw slight motion in one of the tales, and one of the dog's eyes.  Very impressive.  I know a few people that need to be trained like that! (likely impossible).

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Why are lumber prices so high? Two reasons really. First, the US supply, it's all burnt up. Second, Canada's got plenty, but US tariffs make the price very high.


You ain't seen nothin' yet. The current administration is trying to DOUBLE the tariffs.


----------



## pute (May 28, 2021)

I live in a Blue state just flipped a few years ago..I will NOT go into the city any more.  Place has turned into a shit hole.  Been here most all of my life.  I have thought about moving but that is easier said than done.  Still thinking about it but I am getting older every day.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 28, 2021)

let’s keep the politics elsewhere ya bastiages

and good morning on this wonderful day that the Lord has made


----------



## Bubba (May 28, 2021)

I know what you mean.  In a perfect world we would all be in red states.....no, wait a minute.  In a perfect world, we would ONLY have red states!
I will no longer pay money in taxes or otherwise, that would go to anything blue.  Odd, at one time I was a straight ticket democrat.  Then, the second Amendment came under attack, then everything the founding fathers set up came under even more attack. No more "Ask not what your Country can do for you, ask what can I do for my Country?" John F Kennedy. Boy, has that changed!

Our schools have became socialist training grounds, now "Critical Race Theory" is the order of the day.  In order for evil to prevail, all that is required is that good men do nothing. I'll be damned if I will fall in that camp. Hopefully enough will act to avoid another civil war.  I figure it may be unavoidable at this point, and more frightening is that china likely would come rescue them! That would explain why they have massively been manufacturing amphibious landing vehicles.....these are not DEFENSIVE weapons.  Wonder who they plan to invade?

When what ever is going to happen happens, I will not be in a blue state....I'm 65, still in very good shape, can run, ride a bike, and get around well as ever.  I take care of my self and am armed to the teeth. How long will this last?  You never know.  I do not want to become helpless, or even a little more helpless in a state that won't fight back aggressively.

If you decide to move, I'll come help!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 28, 2021)

Sorry, couldnt help myself.....I am an old codger and all...

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)

Bubba your a man after my own heart. You state the truth brother.


----------



## Bubba (May 28, 2021)

Thank you...I will shut the hell up now.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)

Yep,,,, Bigsur will get your butt Bubba iffen ya dont behave.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)

Hey guys if you havent voted please go vote on the Bud Of The Month thread. Thanks.

(6) MAY'S BUD OF THE MONTH - Be there or be square, ya hosers | Marijuana Growing Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


----------



## Bubba (May 28, 2021)

Well, as Joe Pesci said in My Cousin Vinney, "I could use a good a$$ kicking."

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (May 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,,, Bigsur will get your butt Bubba iffen ya dont behave.



not me shaggy , Im retired


----------



## Bubba (May 28, 2021)

Think I'll mix up a "Champipple"   (Fred's favorite drink, champagne and ripple for the uninitiated..)  Ripple was a well known "wino wine" back in the day, like Mad Dog 20/20 or Grandpa Meyers apple wine, Thunderbird and the like.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 28, 2021)

I forgot Bali High......screw off cap, glass bottle molded like a fruit basket.

Bubba


----------



## pute (May 28, 2021)

I didn't see any politics....I'm  busy trimming.


----------



## Bubba (May 28, 2021)

Reminds me off the old neighborhood.  "No, I didnt hear or see a thing officer." "But you were right here when....on never mind."  Police? We didnt have anything against them, we just never called them.  those were golden days, no computers, no cell phones, shoot my driver's license didnt even have a picture on it! Things were wide open.

"Patience; What you must have if there are witnesses." Trim trim, puff puff, pass pass, oh yeah my cat doesnt smoke.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)

A little eye candy for my brothers no matter if they are leaning Blue or Red.


----------



## Bubba (May 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 273464


I really like that counter top....

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2021)

My little town of 1480+ people two years ago is now a boomtown of 20K due to some of the exodus from blue states ..  but not all moving here have a moral compass within themselves, it's very evident. We count also the illegals that are in say a Krogers for the first time mesmerized and are eager to spend that $2K EBT monies or the $5K in cash they acquired by simply crossing the border .. disgusted I get with all of it. 

Marijuana growing is basically ignored here by LEOs unless your try to capitalize on your prowess of growing quantity of quality .. the taxman then cometh with the high sheriff.

Thank you all, .. good words from all


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2021)

The Secretive Inventor Of The Navy's Bizarre 'UFO Patents' Finally Talks


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2021)

Congressman Swallwell has been taken by surprise to Gitmo


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2021)

sorry about posting anything near being political, but my delete button is broken ..


----------



## bigsur51 (May 28, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Think I'll mix up a "Champipple"   (Fred's favorite drink, champagne and ripple for the uninitiated..)  Ripple was a well known "wino wine" back in the day, like Mad Dog 20/20 or Grandpa Meyers apple wine, Thunderbird and the like.
> 
> Bubba



don’t forget old Annie Greensprings and wine skins


----------



## pute (May 28, 2021)

patwi said:


> sorry about posting anything near being political, but my delete button is broken ..


bwahahaha....Love ya patwi


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)

patwi said:


> sorry about posting anything near being political, but my delete button is broken ..


Mean ole bastard starting to sound like Hippie.


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2021)

Yaknow, there are military tribunals going on right now, .. in Gitmo concerning bad actors that have been in our government.

The reason for military and g'mo ( Spa ) is there has been treason and with knowledge that if a civilian court took these endeavors over then they definitely would be compromised and washed away.. ask Vince Foster why he committed suicide with 3 bullets to the back of his skull


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)

Patwi,,,i swear to God you sound just like my Wife. She says the same thing you are saying. She has been banned from FB several times. I just a few weeks ago had to start her another FB page because they banned her for 30 days for the third time. She takes no hostages and keeps FB mods busy.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)

Some of my Wifes Post on FB. I didnt post the political stuff. This is her nicer stuff.


----------



## Bubba (May 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t forget old Annie Greensprings and wine skins


Whewww...almost barfed a little.  Darn I say it?  Boonesfarm Apple Wine.  Ew.  Just ew.

Bubba


----------



## pute (May 28, 2021)

Break from trimming.  You guys are hilarious.   Back to trimming but you guys are free to carry on.  Get out of jail free day.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 28, 2021)

Done trimming.....won't touch scissors again......for a week or so.  Time to get home and have a cold one.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 28, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I know what you mean.  In a perfect world we would all be in red states.....no, wait a minute.  In a perfect world, we would ONLY have red states!



Ostensibly, in a really perfect world, there would be no red and blue states, but just states in our perfect union.  Look how far that has shifted since the realities of WW II brought us together in my parents generation.

I wonder how much of our unrest was instigated and exacerbated by foreign agents???  Russia, China, N. Korea, and Iran all have reason to keep us stirred up and divided.

Outside influences divide us by instilling distrust and by moving the extremes as far past the absolute extreme limits as possible.  A wide pendulum swing in policy is always followed by an equal wide pendulum swing in response, so the further the left drags the marker, the farther it will return in response.

Never forget Geo Carlin's observation that half of the population has below average intelligence, nor the "Bell Curve's" observation that the less intelligent part of the curve is producing the greatest number of offspring's.

Alas, we are ostensibly doomed by the narcissism and sense of entitlement in the US populous, whose favorite dream is superpowers, based on the available action movies, and among whom a disproportionate amount of the (ostensible) voting population believe that a turd can be picked up by the clean end.

The pregnant question of course is who will pick up the paycheck for this endeavor, versus how much will they invest to thwart it???

Cutting to the f**king chase, my DNA genetics show that one of my ancestors was Nigerian and sub-Saharan African, but it didn't stop my blood line from achieving the bottom line that it did.  The bottom line that regardless of the genetic mix, that I scored high in mechanical and abstract reasoning.

Not a surprise considering my simple "poor ancestry" that made it's way to middle class, through the sweat of my ancestors brows.  My 99th percentile mechanical and 98th percentile abstract reasoning test score support that it doesn't logically follow that my mental capacities are suspect, despite my shortfalls in charm and sensibilities.

What may be ostensible missing is a gorgeous body and attractive face, vivacious wit, and quick bon mot's.  You work with what'cha got.............

Opportunity abounds in a capitalistic system, that is not available in the alternatives.  How can we turn this can of worms into a cohesive system without bloodshed???????????????

What does it take to thwart the miscreants??


----------



## pute (May 28, 2021)

Good post GW.  A lot of what you said makes good since.  This is the land of opportunity.  I was raised a white trash white boy.  I wanted a better life and busted my ass in the private sector.  Hard work, determination, no mistakes pays off in this country.  At least it did in the past and I took advantage of that.  What the future holds......nobody knows.  

One thing is for sure, we need to get this straightened out and soon.


----------



## pute (May 28, 2021)

Howdy Drifting....post something damn it....we miss ya


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2021)

GW, I remember my guidance councilor calling me down to her office. She said she had some weird news from my SAT(?} scores. She proceeded to tell me about my 64% score in spelling or some such shit, and a 78 in math, and some other mediocre grades in other crap. The mechanical reasoning and abstract rational were 99%. I said, "I only missed it by one for perfect?". She explained that there was no 100%. She claimed that my best avenue of making a living would be in the clergy or psychology. Yeah? I'm supposed to sell a product that I don't believe in or hang around with people that are even more messed up than me? No, thanks.

What does it take to thwart miscreants?  Personally, I prefer the Norman Bates method.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 28, 2021)

They wanted me to Capt a Nuclear Sub.


----------



## leafminer (May 28, 2021)

All I can say is, I've lived in Texas, and I've lived in California, and I know which I prefer.


----------



## Bubba (May 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> GW, I remember my guidance councilor calling me down to her office. She said she had some weird news from my SAT(?} scores. She proceeded to tell me about my 64% score in spelling or some such shit, and a 78 in math, and some other mediocre grades in other crap. The mechanical reasoning and abstract rational were 99%. I said, "I only missed it by one for perfect?". She explained that there was no 100%. She claimed that my best avenue of making a living would be in the clergy or psychology. Yeah? I'm supposed to sell a product that I don't believe in or hang around with people that are even more messed up than me? No, thanks.
> 
> What does it take to thwart miscreants?  Personally, I prefer the Norman Bates method.


There must have been a rash of that sort of thing. They had two big tests they gave. The Ohio basic skills or something like that. The other I don't remember, seems like California was in the name. Afterwards, they came back, cornered you in a room and told you what you could be!

I was always given the "ranks high in spacial problems and reasoning" so they told me to be an engineer!

I think you can do anything you set your mind to regardless of background. Some get a little head start and some get held back no doubt. But the race is long.

You will get exactly where you take yourself and no amount of self aggrandizing or self pity will rationalize your success or failure, only your actions will get you there.

My 2 cents

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)

leafminer said:


> All I can say is, I've lived in Texas, and I've lived in California, and I know which I prefer.


So have i. My dad died in California. But i was born in Texas and im a Texan.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 28, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Whewww...almost barfed a little.  Darn I say it?  Boonesfarm Apple Wine.  Ew.  Just ew.
> 
> Bubba





Bali Hi and orange sunshine made for a fun ride


----------



## bigsur51 (May 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ostensibly, in a really perfect world, there would be no red and blue states, but just states in our perfect union.  Look how far that has shifted since the realities of WW II brought us together in my parents generation.
> 
> I wonder how much of our unrest was instigated and exacerbated by foreign agents???  Russia, China, N. Korea, and Iran all have reason to keep us stirred up and divided.
> 
> ...





Par Excellent post GW.


----------



## pute (May 28, 2021)

I was told that I would be best at being a veterinarian....I ended up growing pot.


----------



## Airbone (May 28, 2021)

pute said:


> I was told that I would be best at being a veterinarian....I ended up growing pot.


Kinda the same just with plants instead of animals.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2021)

I was told to stay outta trouble or i would go to prison. And guess what.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I was told to stay outta trouble or i would go to prison. And guess what.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2021)

More like Haggards song. I turned 21 in prison except i wasn't doing life.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)

Too Much


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 29, 2021)

pute said:


> Good post GW.  A lot of what you said makes good since.  This is the land of opportunity.  I was raised a white trash white boy.  I wanted a better life and busted my ass in the private sector.  Hard work, determination, no mistakes pays off in this country.  At least it did in the past and I took advantage of that.  What the future holds......nobody knows. One thing is for sure, we need to get this straightened out and soon.





bigsur51 said:


> Par Excellent post GW.



In reading it myself this morning, I note how good the live resin and rocks mixture that I'm currently dabbing works..............................



Hippie420 said:


> GW, I remember my guidance councilor calling me down to her office. She said she had some weird news from my SAT(?} scores. She proceeded to tell me about my 64% score in spelling or some such shit, and a 78 in math, and some other mediocre grades in other crap. The mechanical reasoning and abstract rational were 99%. I said, "I only missed it by one for perfect?". She explained that there was no 100%. She claimed that my best avenue of making a living would be in the clergy or psychology. Yeah? I'm supposed to sell a product that I don't believe in or hang around with people that are even more messed up than me? No, thanks. What does it take to thwart miscreants?  Personally, I prefer the Norman Bates method.





pute said:


> I was told that I would be best at being a veterinarian....I ended up growing pot.



No 100% score possible, because you would have to score higher than the total population, which includes yourself.

I've come to believe that we all come with gifts and clay feet.  I inherited grand Dad and Dad's mechanical and abstract reasoning abilities, but failed to inherit their musical abilities, despite my best efforts. 

Hippy, I was deeply interested in and studied Maslow's third movement psychology to help me better manage employees, but could never be a clinical psychologist, as I lack the charisma, compassion, and love of people that it takes to do it well.    

In rooting out my ancestry, I found some ancestors that did better than others, but my Welch linage was poor white trash who came to America in the 1700's as an indentured servants/slaves to pay their passage.   We were still poor white trash up to Dad's generation, and survived the great depression hand to mouth and survived living off the land, by growing, hunting, and fishing.  He subsequently survived 36 B-17 bombing raids over Germany in WW-II, so was not easily upset by the inconsequential trivia that creates such a uproar to day.  

Alas, to his chagrin Dad raised us to middle class but failed to engrain all the lessons he intended, though he did augment my inherited gifts by teaching me to depend on no one and take care of myself.  As evidenced by me leaving home at age18, and supporting myself since.  

Some scary times for sure, but I always believed that I had what it took to win and I ultimately did better than my father.  That used to be the American way, begging the questions, "what happened??"

Why do a disproportionate number of the most recent generations believe that they are entitled to be taken care of?  Why do they no longer possess the same positive attitude that life is a bowl of opportunities and that they have what it takes to do better than their father?


----------



## pute (May 29, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy shatterday!   Will finish planting the rest of the flowers and veggies today.  Finally!  Place will be looking good in no time.  I have 13 mater plants I planted in early April, 25 assorted pepper plants and beans to get in the dirt.  Labor of love.

Supposed to get another storm moving in later today.  I love the free water.  Nice not having to water the grass.  Weather man says another inch and a half will fall on us.

I have Lemon Betty and Key Lime Pie almost ready to go into jars.  Won't be long now.  Both turned out perfect ...... Was a bit disappointed in the yield from Key Lime this run.  Usually produces a bit better.  Guess I will just have to grow another one.  Ha ha!

 Guess  I better go out and check on things.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Too Much
> View attachment 273505


Exactly right on!!


----------



## Hippie420 (May 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Whewww...almost barfed a little.  Darn I say it?  Boonesfarm Apple Wine.  Ew.  Just ew.
> 
> Bubba


We're in the same boat. I drank two bottles of that crap when I was 15. I wound up puking so hard, I looked in the toilet to make sure my socks weren't in there. 50 years later, if you waved the bottle cap under my nose, I'd turn a lovely shade of green/gray.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> We're in the same boat. I drank two bottles of that crap when I was 15. I wound up puking so hard, I looked in the toilet to make sure my socks weren't in there. 50 years later, if you waved the bottle cap under my nose, I'd turn a lovely shade of green/gray.


When I was 16 I downed a bottle of Southern Comfort 16oz size in about 10 mins, Sicker than a Dog I was . to this day also I can not smell it without puking .


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 273504


And what happened if you got a D or F..................?????


----------



## pute (May 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> When I was 16 I downed a bottle of Southern Comfort 16oz size in about 10 mins, Sicker than a Dog I was . to this day also I can not smell it without puking .


I was drinking that shit at my senior prom.....same results as Roster.....puked my guts out...never again.  Who drinks that stuff.  Tastes worse than castor oil.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And what happened if you got a D or F..................?????


Could not sit for a week LOL


----------



## Bubba (May 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Bali Hi and orange sunshine made for a fun ride


Good old Owlsly and his better living through chemistry.

Bubba


----------



## leafminer (May 29, 2021)

I'd have committed suicide if it hadn't been for Owsley acid. I was bipolar. The trip changed that.


----------



## leafminer (May 29, 2021)

Has anyone done a study of yield vs pot size? Obviously using clones of the same strain. I'm thinking that probably it begins as a straight line graph and then as the pot gets large, the line will go flat as the natural maximum plant yield is reached. For instance, I bet the yield is similar for an indica whether a 5-gallon or 10-gallon pot is used.


----------



## Airbone (May 29, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Has anyone done a study of yield vs pot size? Obviously using clones of the same strain. I'm thinking that probably it begins as a straight line graph and then as the pot gets large, the line will go flat as the natural maximum plant yield is reached. For instance, I bet the yield is similar for an indica whether a 5-gallon or 10-gallon pot is used.


How does root crowding effect growth?
Reason why I ask is I am already having root issues in my hydro garden. I’m having plugged drain lines and roots are making my plant tubes overflow periodically. I’m a little worried about it at this point because I have so long to go before harvest. Should have used 6” pvc and 1” plus drain lines. I’m going to totally revamp my set up next year based on what I screwed up this time. Lol just trying to get the most out of my crop for this year as well of course.


----------



## pute (May 29, 2021)

Afternoon ya O'l potheads.  Total of 9 flats of flowers and all veggies are in the dirt and pots.  Now get to watch everything grow.  Just like marijuana.  Never thought in a million years that I would spend my senior years growing shit.  Pretty much all I do these days. 








 Am gonna manage a way to go out to dinner tonight.  My ass is dragging and ain't gonna cook tonight.  Mrs Pute is watching the food network and there is a barbecue cooking contest going on.....stuff looks so good it helped us make up our mind on where we are going.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)

Sure that's not Rooster


----------



## yooper420 (May 29, 2021)

Afternoon old farts. Helped my girl friend plant the 12 clones her brother gave us, outside. I got 25 from seed in my tent.


----------



## leafminer (May 29, 2021)

Airbone said:


> How does root crowding effect growth?
> Reason why I ask is I am already having root issues in my hydro garden. I’m having plugged drain lines and roots are making my plant tubes overflow periodically. I’m a little worried about it at this point because I have so long to go before harvest. Should have used 6” pvc and 1” plus drain lines. I’m going to totally revamp my set up next year based on what I screwed up this time. Lol just trying to get the most out of my crop for this year as well of course.


Well that IS the critical factor in my opinion. (Assuming all other things are correct such as pH, nutrients, etc). The roots are the way the plant absorbs water and transports minerals and nutrients up the stem to the leaf factories. So obviously, if the root volume is limited, the plant will not be able to support more than a certain amount of canopy. But obviously it is wasteful to provide a larger pot than the plant can use. (I'm mainly talking about indicas because... well, 12 ft sativas y'know.) And also, if you're using lamps, there is not much point in blasting them with more than the root system can deal with.


----------



## leafminer (May 29, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon ya O'l potheads.  Total of 9 flats of flowers and all veggies are in the dirt and pots.  Now get to watch everything grow.  Just like marijuana.  Never thought in a million years that I would spend my senior years growing shit.  Pretty much all I do these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am impressed with your amazing planting expertise. The climate here is too hot for most things. But I am trying some passionflower bananafruit, Bee Bee tree, Bulbine natalensis, couple other exotics. Going to try Hass avocado.


----------



## pute (May 29, 2021)

Good night OFC. Been a long day.  But I got a lot done and can finally relax.  At least for tonight.  Stoned and my head feels really good.  Thinking that is why I bust my ass during the day....to get wasted at night.  Never have really wanted to get to loaded during the day I like to fiddle about while the sun is out and drinking and smoking leads to to much couch sitten..... 


Back to getting my head bad..


----------



## yooper420 (May 30, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. Hope all are well today and enjoying the holiday weedend. "Wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

When in doubt Mumble


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 30, 2021)

Gooode mawning ya'll!  A lovely new day in Pacific NW Paradise here again today and so much mischief available to get into.   Hee, hee, hee, sincker, snark, snort............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

Good Bless​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> When in doubt Mumble


Boobs are like guns; Even the little ones are fun to play with.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Boobs are like guns; Even the little ones are fun to play with.


i HAVE THAT SHIRT SOMEWHERE LOL


----------



## pute (May 30, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Cloudy, dreary day.  My efforts will be inside today.  Will consume copious amounts of coffee.  I better get started.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2021)

Don't forget to watch the Indy today. Noosecar is gone in my world, but I still like the Indy 500. Only open wheel race I watch, and after last year, it's the ONLY race I watch.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

I bet the auto change was totally responsible for that one


----------



## Drifting13 (May 30, 2021)

G'Afternoon, y'all. Wishing everyone a Happy Memorial Day...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

@Drifting13 Nice to see you Brother


----------



## Bubba (May 30, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Has anyone done a study of yield vs pot size? Obviously using clones of the same strain. I'm thinking that probably it begins as a straight line graph and then as the pot gets large, the line will go flat as the natural maximum plant yield is reached. For instance, I bet the yield is similar for an indica whether a 5-gallon or 10-gallon pot is used.



I can say that 2 OG Kush in a 5 gallon gave no where near the yield of one of the same in a 5 gallon pot, genetics, light, nutes all the same.
Plus, the speed of the growth was much faster.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2021)

Where is drifting? I didnt see any post.


----------



## leafminer (May 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I can say that 2 OG Kush in a 5 gallon gave no where near the yield of one of the same in a 5 gallon pot, genetics, light, nutes all the same.
> Plus, the speed of the growth was much faster.
> 
> Bubba


You mean, both of the (doubled) plants together, yielded less than one in the same pot? If so that's interesting. It implies that competition for resources inhibits the growth of both plants. Which is logical... it's known that many plant roots put out substances that discourage competition. That's a very useful piece of information, Bubba.


----------



## Bubba (May 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Don't forget to watch the Indy today. Noosecar is gone in my world, but I still like the Indy 500. Only open wheel race I watch, and after last year, it's the ONLY race I watch.



I loved NASCAR as a kid, shoot they even ran a couple of road course races back then, Riverside and another I can't recollect.  Big Block power houses built by southern Chicken farmers.  A little different now.  It's racing, but not much interest to me so much.  

I really enjoyed the old Trans Am series, Camaros, Mustangs, AMX good fun.  The Can Am series was really great, it looked like for a while those cars were coming back in a different class, but havent heard much in recent years.  About all that's left is Formula One....me likey.

Call it mindless, but I always enjoyed drag racing a great deal as well.  Went to Heartland Park in Kansas to see the Indy cars race a few times years ago, now let me tell you those cars are LOUD! They make NASCAR racers sound almost quiet in comparison.  Impossible to watch without ear plugs.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 30, 2021)

leafminer said:


> You mean, both of the (doubled) plants together, yielded less than one in the same pot? If so that's interesting. It implies that competition for resources inhibits the growth of both plants. Which is logical... it's known that many plant roots put out substances that discourage competition. That's a very useful piece of information, Bubba.


Well, at the time it was an extra seedling and I didnt think it would make that much difference and left 2 in that pot. My theory is simple, anything, anything at all that inhibits the plant in its early years has a impact on yield.  This has an impact it's whole life through I guess.

Best yields for me are when the whole grow, from seed pop, seedling, veg stage, flowering all charge through these stages without a hick up,
or very little. Vibrant growth, no yellowing, bugs or spotty leaves, leaf tips with only the slightest if any signs of nute problems.  Doesnt always work out that way, but planning can minimize problems, and experience galvanizes their solutions in your practice.

We all see, (and lord in the early years of "grow it your self" )I've had plenty of "grows" in those days that were what I call survivors, not thrivers, the success of which is the bare fact they actually survived to harvest.  Yields are at lowest like this. These poor plants have been sprinkled with everything "super secret weed growing juice" wise that the internet provide on it, got the little thing all splayed out and tied down every which way. 

There are many here far, far more knowledgeable on this topic than I, no doubt.  That said I grow a pretty nice plant.  Over the years, I started with a way too simple plan, result as per above.  Low yielding survivors.  Then as grow knowledge began to spread (think pre inter net) I moved into the "buy all the products, even if I had NO idea what to do with them."  More dismal results.  HPS was a revelation, but still potential no where near optimum.

Final phase, lots of info, internet is our friend here...returned to a SIMPLE method....noting Albert Einstein who said that things should always be "As simple as possible." "But NO SIMPLER."  That is where my grow mind set is now.  "But no simpler" should be studied as much as the "As simple as possible" part.  Some endeavors will not be as simple as others...so this is not a statement that everything should be as simple as I can make it by any means.  It is a statement that one can avoid a bad yield (and a lot of extra expense) by keeping things as simple as possible, without violating the no simpler part.

I call it Bubba's KISS. (keep it simple stupid) if I keep this in mind and apply correctly it gives great results.  I'm sure many of the already mentioned more experienced folks can top these results.  I try to do as close as possible with what I have to work with, and the results yield wise are above average, involvement and investment is at a minimum.

KISS applies across the entire grow, as well as selection of environment, size, lighting and ventilation. On my old computer I have a grow with enough pics (if I havent lost them) to do a short grow on this method.  It is great info for a starting out person that wants a small medical grow. Also for someone starting a medical grow, who is (allowed in this state) going to be caregiver, i.e. grower for another as well.  This requires and allows for increasing he grow for more that one user.

Beyond this is either professional/commercial grows or otherwise large scale growing, which I have NO experience with. Others here do
But for the little guy wanting a simple, successful grow I think it could be helpful.  2X4 or 4X4, possible increase to 8X4? is the size range.

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (May 31, 2021)

Good morning old farts, hope all are well. 

Celebrate the fallen warriors on this Memorial Day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 31, 2021)

*FOR ALL THE FALLEN HEROS
That Gave Their Lives for You.
God Bless The USA.





*​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 31, 2021)

For Our Friend Burnie
Fly High Old Chap


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 31, 2021)

Sometimes I think something is wrong with me
I enjoy it  immensely when I see a Beautiful Woman of any age.
Well over 25 that is, the little ones are all throw backs.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2021)

Always liked older women. Younger women were always a big pain in the ass with thier immature bullshit. My Wife is 4 yrs older then me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Always liked older women. Younger women were always a big pain in the ass with thier immature bullshit. My Wife is 4 yrs older then me.


Mine is 2 yrs older here


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sometimes I think something is wrong with me I enjoy it  immensely when I see a Beautiful Woman of any age. Well over 25 that is, the little ones are all throw backs.



I think something is wrong with any person that doesn't appreciate beauty at all ages.



WeedHopper said:


> Always liked older women. Younger women were always a big pain in the ass with thier immature bullshit. My Wife is 4 yrs older then me.



I like women whom also like me best, but found way more to talk about with women closer to my own age.  My first wife was a year younger, my second a year older, and my third I dated for 12 years and have been married to 37, is five years younger.  The older ones seemed to get wise to my clay feet faster.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 31, 2021)

From the end of April to the middle of September, my wife is two years older than me. I never miss a chance to remind her. I go out of my way to tell anyone that will listen how she ripped me right off of my mother's teat and stole me from the cradle.


----------



## pute (May 31, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Mrs Pute was 19 when I first laid eyes on her.  She is now 67, I am 70.  She has been my best friend all of my adult life. But I still look no matter what age.

Today we honor our fallen veterans who have made the ultimate sacrifice to keep us and our country safe.  If you are a true Patriot take a moment to remember and thank those who have given this to you.

Another rainy day..... doesn't feel like a barbecue kind of day.  No matter gonna do it anyway.  Daughter and SIL are coming over later.  I suspect a party might just happen.


----------



## Patwi (May 31, 2021)

Met my wife when she was 16  I was 17 in '73..  We married 4 years later

Respect and Honour always for those that have served .. I stand with them


----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Mrs Pute was 19 when I first laid eyes on her.  She is now 67, I am 70.  She has been my best friend all of my adult life. But I still look no matter what age.



Even a fat man can look at the menu...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2021)

I've had 2 years younger and 8 years younger.  Always looking for the next ex-Mrs Bubba.  

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2021)

Usually stick to my own, but giant rip of Snoop's Dream......whoa. Back to more ** and tiny fibs.

Bubba


----------



## pute (May 31, 2021)

Afternoon rebel rousers!   Getting ready to the barbecue to start.  Spent the whole fricken morning working on a light fixture in the basement.  I was changing a light bulb the other day and a screw fell out of the fixture.  I had to take the damn thing completely apart and it turned out to be the ground wire.  Fixed now and time to party.


----------



## Patwi (May 31, 2021)

rousers are always fun .. and they come in so many variants and smells


----------



## pute (May 31, 2021)

Well they are all gone now and I didn't smell a thing.....maybe so pot.  But that smells good.  Time to sit back and enjoy a nice bowl.  Tomorrow is another day and I am sure my plate is full.....not tonight will fry my marble just a bit.


----------



## nobogart (Jun 1, 2021)

so i noticed there is a section that list the newest members ............anywhere the members that been here the longest listed?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2021)

Ive been here since 2008. Ill look and see if there is a list.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2021)

Cant find one. There use to be but its not here anymore. Ill ask Angie.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> From the end of April to the middle of September, my wife is two years older than me. I never miss a chance to remind her. I go out of my way to tell anyone that will listen how she ripped me right off of my mother's teat and stole me from the cradle.



I always referred to my second one year older wife as a "much older woman",  and my five year younger wife as my "child bride."



pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Mrs Pute was 19 when I first laid eyes on her.  She is now 67, I am 70.  She has been my best friend all of my adult life. But I still look no matter what age.



Marrying my best friend is how I stayed married this third time around.  I highly recommend it over marrying for raging lust, though appreciate first hand how hard as that can be to remember during titillating times.


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2021)

nobogart said:


> so i noticed there is a section that list the newest members ............anywhere the members that been here the longest listed?


Damn nobogart, you have been here since 2005!!!   I can't remember seeing that.  You have lasted through all kinds of bullshit.RESPECT!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2021)

Nobogart must be older then dirt.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 1, 2021)

Just letting folks know that Burnie passed away.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Nobogart must be older then dirt.


You mean he's Walt's older brother?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2021)

Yeah I believe we already have talked about brother Burnie. 
RIP Burnie


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2021)

nobogart said:


> so i noticed there is a section that list the newest members ............anywhere the members that been here the longest listed?


Its at the top of the page if your on a Computer. Click on the MEMBERS Button. You can see members thats been here along time.

Keef has more postings then anyone in the history of MP and joined in 2014. The guy wrote books instead of post. Actually he repeated himself a lot. Mostly about falling on his face. 
(8) Most messages | Marijuana Growing Forum (marijuanapassion.com)
(8) Notable members | Marijuana Growing Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 1, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> Just letting folks know that Burnie passed away.


Lets pray he had a peaceful final sleep\


----------



## leafminer (Jun 1, 2021)

Seem to be too many males this year. I pulled up 5 this week, argh. Of course I put a new seed in each one but the time wasted...


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 1, 2021)

G'Morning  y'all! Taking wife out to lunch. We are up to 3 boats now and busy as a one armed paper hanger...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2021)

Great to see you Drifting. When we going fishing?


----------



## MJ Passion (Jun 1, 2021)

nobogart said:


> so i noticed there is a section that list the newest members ............anywhere the members that been here the longest listed?



I have not seen it before, but I may not be looking in the right place YET.    I'll see if I can find it for you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 1, 2021)

Just finished up planting the Wifes' Herb Garden (real cooking stuff LOL) I have a few testers going myself but not sure I am going to go full mature on them, have to see what the search brings out of them.


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning  y'all! Taking wife out to lunch. We are up to 3 boats now and busy as a one armed paper hanger...



Good to see you Drift. Welcome back.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 2, 2021)

Gooode humping day mawning brothers and sisters!  Let the frivolities and debauchery begin!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Jun 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode humping day mawning brothers and sisters!  Let the frivolities and debauchery begin!


Soon as I can get out of office!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode humping day mawning brothers and sisters!  Let the frivolities and debauchery begin!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Sun is making a rare appearance this morning.  Lots to do today. On top of that getting a new floor replaced in the spare bathroom and mud room in the next two days.  I hate having a work crew in the house.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 2, 2021)

^^^ about like mother in law stay for a weekend and lasting 3 months


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 2, 2021)

Good afternoon old farts. A little late checkin' in today, just been responding to other forums. Time to burn one my pothead bros. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 2, 2021)

I have a crew of five right now converting an old garage into a one bed loft. Some of you will remember my last crew "exchanged" my three ready-to-harvest sativas for two peyote cacti.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 2, 2021)

peyote is sacred .. enjoy

zz tops first incarnation


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 2, 2021)

Walks on water after a good flush


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2021)

This O'l fart is one tired MoFo.  Fed the girls, installed a drip system in the veggie garden and mowed, trimmed, edged both my yard and the green belt between the house and golf course.  I just can't go as long and hard as I used to.  NO, you dirty minded Farts, I'm not talking about sex. 

The guy installing the new floor is now where near done so I can't even take a Jacuzzi.  My back could sure use a soak but will just have to wait until later. Need to go out and drive around the block just to get high......gonna be back again tomorrow to do the mud room.....

This guy just might take a bit longer that I thought


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 2, 2021)

G'Evening, y'all! We went fishing today. A bunch of schoolie sized trout & some Mangrove Snapper. And of course everything was CPR.
Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2021)

Loved fishing the Mangroves when I lived in Florida. 
Good to see you back bro.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good afternoon old farts. A little late checkin' in today, just been responding to other forums. Time to burn one my pothead bros. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


You posting on Grinder again?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2021)

Goodnight Gang. My ass has to get up early in the morning to head to Tulsa Oklahoma for a Pre con.


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2021)

Sleep well Hopper.  Enjoy Tulsa Time


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 3, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Soon as I can get out of office!  Bubba



I agree.  Debauchery in the office can be problematic.................



ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 273666



My kind of mystery novel!



ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 273671


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 3, 2021)

Morning fellas. No sunshine this morning. The world is wet. Fog was really thick when my bladder woke me up.

 Old Hen told me about a "giant" turtle in the back field. I hopped on the golf cart and we drove to where she'd seen it. Giant? No. Big? Yep. Honestly didn't know what flavor of turtle it was, but it clearly didn't appreciate my presence. I noticed that there was a lot of dirt that had been tilled up around it, and when it moved to ward me off, there was a small hole. I'm thinking she was in the process of laying some eggs. Sure picked a weird spot to do it, but I imagine she knows best. I'll wait 'til she's gone and do a Walt trick to mark the spot so I don't roll over it next time I mow.


----------



## pute (Jun 3, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Nice turtle story Hippie.  Hope you become a proud parent.

One more day of floor work.  Bathroom is done except for baseboards.  Looks nice!  Personally I don't care as long as Mrs Pute is happy.  Mud room today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You posting on Grinder again?


OHH OHHH where I want to swipe Right..............................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning fellas. No sunshine this morning. The world is wet. Fog was really thick when my bladder woke me up.
> 
> Old Hen told me about a "giant" turtle in the back field. I hopped on the golf cart and we drove to where she'd seen it. Giant? No. Big? Yep. Honestly didn't know what flavor of turtle it was, but it clearly didn't appreciate my presence. I noticed that there was a lot of dirt that had been tilled up around it, and when it moved to ward me off, there was a small hole. I'm thinking she was in the process of laying some eggs. Sure picked a weird spot to do it, but I imagine she knows best. I'll wait 'til she's gone and do a Walt trick to mark the spot so I don't roll over it next time I mow.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning fellas. No sunshine this morning. The world is wet. Fog was really thick when my bladder woke me up.
> 
> Old Hen told me about a "giant" turtle in the back field. I hopped on the golf cart and we drove to where she'd seen it. Giant? No. Big? Yep. Honestly didn't know what flavor of turtle it was, but it clearly didn't appreciate my presence. I noticed that there was a lot of dirt that had been tilled up around it, and when it moved to ward me off, there was a small hole. I'm thinking she was in the process of laying some eggs. Sure picked a weird spot to do it, but I imagine she knows best. I'll wait 'til she's gone and do a Walt trick to mark the spot so I don't roll over it next time I mow.


Well, I am back on the air AGAIN.  AT&T just left the second time.  The guy told me the junction box is 3620' from my modem.  So they had strung a double line.  He got part of it working, but only with one line.  

Looks like ATT is gonna haveta do a trace line (that means pole climbing, etc.) It is entirely possibobble that squiddles have chewed through the line.  There are no fiber lines out here in the boonies, so they have to go old-fashioned. 

Meanwhile, since he got one of the pair of lines working, I am up, but the service is degraded.

*More testudo news**:*  I went out into my front yard, and the thirty-pound concrete block had been pushed away, and the box removed.  Replaced with a big fargin hole.

Nothing left of my baby turkles (*sob*) but some busted shells.  Porky the racketycoon doubtless got them. shitdamnhellpissfartpoop


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 3, 2021)

That's what I'm worried about. Got a lot of coons around here. I'd like to give the turtles a fair chance at life if'n I can.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 3, 2021)

Turtles lay eggs in my yard almost every year. Probably every year, I just do not see 'em.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 3, 2021)

G'Afternoon, y'all!  Chores done for the day. Don't know about fishing tomorrow as my fishing  partner has to work tonight....


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You posting on Grinder again?


What is Grinder ?


----------



## pute (Jun 3, 2021)

Afternoon.   Been chasing parts for the floor guy.   Plumbing parts no less.   In the bathroom the shut off valve wouldn't shut completely off and the same thing in the mud room on the washer hot water hose.  I hate pluming parts, especially it you are replacing and old part.  Nothing is the same and you have to get creative.   And of course I had to go back and return things and go about it another way. Hopefully that is now behind me.

Quick trip to the grow store I needed a bale of Sunshine #4 and Pearlite #3.  They were out of both.   I had to settle for Pro Mix and Perlite #1.....  I don't like working with the small perlite and the Pro Mix is pretty much the same as the Sunshine only $15 more.  

So, not it is mid afternoon and  i ain't got a damn thing done except chase parts. I think I will have a drink.  

@ Yooper, I was wondering the same thing......Grinder?


----------



## leafminer (Jun 3, 2021)

I rescued baby turtles on Masirah Island from going the wrong way, inland. But when I released them into the ocean, hundreds of gulls came and ate them all. This happened three nights in a row. The fourth night, I had had more than enough, so I took the side of the turtles and armed them with a double 12, loaded with SG. And a belt with 25 more shells. The night after, I took a stick with me and the gulls fled at sight of it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 3, 2021)

Ask Hopper. He uses it every time he goes out of town.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 3, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> What is Grinder ?


Get ready for dessert next...............


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2021)

Hippie you funny bastard.


----------



## pute (Jun 3, 2021)

Good night stoners.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 4, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, how ya'll be this morning ? If'n ya be vertical ya be good to go. It be coffee drinkin' time here, soon followed by "wake 'n bake" time.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 4, 2021)

OK, now it be "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 4, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I rescued baby turtles on Masirah Island from going the wrong way, inland. But when I released them into the ocean, hundreds of gulls came and ate them all. This happened three nights in a row. The fourth night, I had had more than enough, so I took the side of the turtles and armed them with a double 12, loaded with SG. And a belt with 25 more shells. The night after, I took a stick with me and the gulls fled at sight of it.


I worked as a toll taker on New Smyrna Beach for 3 years. We could not let people drive on the beach until the "turtle people" called Beach Patrol and said the beach was clear. New Smyrna Beach is south of Ponce Inlet, with Daytona Beach being north of the Inlet.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 4, 2021)

good morning 

hey yooper , what flavor of coffee are ye drinking?

just chased a huge raccoon off the porch , it was trying to steal some chicken feed

first time I seen a coon out here , it is mostly skunks that are the troublemakers around here


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 4, 2021)

Well... the THIRD (and 3rd tier) ATT guy just left.  And I noticed the really funny difference between the levels of resposibobblty regarding road safety and Yuck Flu stuff.

The first one fixed my phone.  Did not fix the Internet link.  BUT!  He parked his ATT truck on my deserted dirt road, with three traffic cones around it.  Wore a mask at all times.

The second one fixed the Internet link... which took a dump two hours after he left.  BUT!  He parked his ATT truck _in my driveway_ and put cones in front and back, but not on the side.  (Heavy traffic now safe.)  Did not leave his mask on when I told him to remove it if he wanted.

Third-tier-in-the-field-hierarchy guy pulls up, gets outa his ATT truck (no mask anywhere) and walks up to me and shakes hands.  Tells me, "_I will see that you are totally OK before I let anybody leave."_

Sure 'nuff, three fargin hours later, he comes in and sez:  Your first line was OK, but the second failed the copper test."  He looked expectantly at me, clearly waiting for me to ask what the heck a "copper test" was.

So I answered, "The second line was a deader, then?  Did you find it was a NEXT?"

The guy's demeanor changed vastly.  "NEXT" is twin-line Near-End Cross (X) Talk.

He sez, "Yeah.  How do you know that?  My guys didn't.  So I found the only solution was to replace the whole damned second line.  That's what they did.  You won't have any more problems."

That's 3,620' of cabling.  Din' cost me a dime.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> That's what I'm worried about. Got a lot of coons around here. I'd like to give the turtles a fair chance at life if'n I can.


Put a plastic lattice-box over it... and *strap* it down like an airplane would be parked in a field with tie-downs. Wish I had done that. 

Rackeycoons are strong little bastages.  Straps.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 4, 2021)

Damned if that turtle wasn't out there again this morning, and had kicked up another spot. Wanted to roll her over and get a look at her belly markings, but she didn't care for the idea. Grabbed her at the very back of her shell and she showed me she could still reach me. I'm pretty quick for an old fart when it comes to getting a finger bitten off by a snapping turtle.

I marked the new spot and left her to her own affairs.

Two does in last night. Three nights before, it was three bucks and two does. The bucks weren't all that big, but they had a really large, thick stalk for horns so far. Gonna be pretty come fall.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 4, 2021)

This seems like the right place for this.  LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 4, 2021)

Had a Coon try and drown one of my dogs yrs ago
I jumped in and choked that sucker out, and do you know after saving my dog
I went back to get the pelt and that sucker came back to life and was sitting and staring at me from the opposite side banks.
I liked it so much I framed him


----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I agree.  Debauchery in the office can be problematic.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Unca Walt said:


> Put a plastic lattice-box over it... and *strap* it down like an airplane would be parked in a field with tie-downs. Wish I had done that.
> 
> Rackeycoons are strong little bastages.  Straps.


And they have opposable thumbs....

Bubba


----------



## leafminer (Jun 4, 2021)

3 weeks, the Skunk seed still hasn't arrived... I'll put another 4 sativa seeds in.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 4, 2021)

Most frustrating part of this process...

Bubba


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 4, 2021)

G'Afternoon y'all! No fishing today due to it raining like a cow pissing on a flat rock.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 4, 2021)

Caught any reds latly?


----------



## Patwi (Jun 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Patwi,,,i swear to God you sound just like my Wife. She says the same thing you are saying. She has been banned from FB several times. I just a few weeks ago had to start her another FB page because they banned her for 30 days for the third time. She takes no hostages and keeps FB mods busy.




When I learn how to post picks up here I'll show you the military style ribbons for battles, campaigns of war against Facebook and their ilk that, Mrs. WeedHopper might like .. I've had one account banned and have two 30 day sentences on the present one .. recent changes entered in my life about it all now


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 5, 2021)

patwi said:


> When I learn how to post picks up here I'll show you the military style ribbons for battles, campaigns of war against Facebook and their ilk that, Mrs. WeedHopper might like .. I've had one account banned and have two 30 day sentences on the present one .. recent changes entered in my life about it all now



Time for Facebook to be taken to task by the feds over their egregious censorship.  We may have to wait for a change in leadership, as Facebook has been one of the current administrations strongest supporters.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> hey yooper , what flavor of coffee are ye drinking?


100% Columbian whole bean.

Hippie, *** is the Grinder bro ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 5, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> 100% Columbian whole bean.
> 
> Hippie, *** is the Grinder bro ?


Not sure if that would taste good or not LOL

But then again one of the most sought after cup of joe is

*Monkeys are trained to eat coffee beans which exist at high altitudes not reachable by man*. The coffee beans are then picked out of the monkeys crap, washed and roasted. This is the monkey bean . Apparently it's the best cup of coffee that you'll ever have.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not sure if that would taste good or not LOL
> 
> But then again one of the most sought after cup of joe is
> 
> *Monkeys are trained to eat coffee beans which exist at high altitudes not reachable by man*. The coffee beans are then picked out of the monkeys crap, washed and roasted. This is the monkey bean . Apparently it's the best cup of coffee that you'll ever have.


I know of a coffee that is one of the most expensive....A small cat like creature eats them.  It has a particularly good sense of the perfect bean.  Then, the beans are removed from the scat.  Also have Seen a coffee stout that used them as well. Again, very expensive.  

Ever hear of bird's nest soup?  There's a dilly.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 5, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I know of a coffee that is one of the most expensive....A small cat like creature eats them.  It has a particularly good sense of the perfect bean.  Then, the beans are removed from the scat.  Also have Seen a coffee stout that used them as well. Again, very expensive.
> 
> Ever hear of bird's nest soup?  There's a dilly.
> 
> Bubba


I believe they are one in the same creatures that do the scatting

"Ever hear of bird's nest soup? There's a dilly."
That is how SCARS started


----------



## Bubba (Jun 5, 2021)

I've never seen a bunch of stuff that no one should eat all rolled up in one package.  First they risk life and limb collecting these nests off the walls of caverns, up on giant long tree branches to get to them.  This nasty is srcaped off and collected. The broth is "made" by collecting the P-P of some breed of caged snake.  It all dribbles in a catch basin. Yummy.

People pay the equivalent of 800 bucks or so for the pleasure of consuming this filth.  Culture my rear end, that's just sick.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 5, 2021)

Wake and Bake time.  Two coffees down, we'll start with an odd little treat that sprung up in one of my fav grows, OG Kush. 

 It seemed dwarfed, sort of short and stout and twisted features.  Despite this it was very healthy in appearance, so I let it go. It never got very big, just sort of a single cola, not very fat, and a couple of smaller branches. Maybe 3/4 ounce dry/cured.  Funny smell unlike the others, sort of like you twisted an orange in half sort of aroma.  Dried and cured, it smells like orange pop.  The smell of it in the air after being smoked was delicious.  It also must be a hybrid, as its effect are not couch lock, but more bubbly.

Whatever....

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Sitting here sucking down some java before I get my day started.  3 more starts showing roots today.  8 down and 8 to go.

Gonna be a hot one here, looks a lot like summer.  Been so wet and everything is green as green can be.  Finally the sun is getting the plants to respond...cool wet spring has things behind about two weeks or so.

Fargin rabbits are munching on everything!!  I put down some coyote sent last night at dusk and this morning there was one laying right in the middle of where I sprayed!!  Will try a different brand today.  If that doesn't work I will move to plan B.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> 100% Columbian whole bean.
> 
> Hippie, *** is the Grinder bro ?


Grinder is a site where fine young Christian boys meet other fine young Christian boys to do Bible studies. 

Never heard of the monkey bean stuff, but I did hear about the same thing done with goats. I guess by the time it goes through all the stomachs and out the exhaust pipe, it's pretty much ready to grind and use. Yuck.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 5, 2021)

Do they wear leather while doing so?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 5, 2021)

I thought this was a quilting forum, now look....

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2021)

If I didn't know better I would think you guys are drunk on pot.  I like my coffee black and from a bean not from the ass of a animal or bird or bat....Fauchi......next thing ya know is you will come down with the newest bullshit virus.







MORE COFFEE PLEASE


----------



## Bubba (Jun 5, 2021)

pute said:


> If I didn't know better I would think you guys are drunk on pot.  I like my coffee black and from a bean not from the ass of a animal or bird or bat....Fauchi......



Same here.  The things people think of, and then charge outrageous prices....I did try the Coffee ale at a Flying Saucer Beer place.
Did lots of silly things in the drinking days.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 5, 2021)

Federal Judge Overturns California’s 32-Year Assault Weapons Ban
					

The judge said the ban was a “failed experiment.” California’s governor called the ruling “a direct threat to public safety.”




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Bubba (Jun 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Federal Judge Overturns California’s 32-Year Assault Weapons Ban
> 
> 
> The judge said the ban was a “failed experiment.” California’s governor called the ruling “a direct threat to public safety.”
> ...



Now we will start hearing Court packing threats....Good decision.  Our last President made a few appointments to the 9th circuit, may explain it.


Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Grinder is a site where fine young Christian boys me other fine young Christian boys to do Bible studies.


Like I would fit in with those mofos. I owe ya one bro.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 5, 2021)

pute said:


> If I didn't know better I would think you guys are drunk on pot.  I like my coffee black and from a bean not from the ass of a animal or bird or bat....Fauchi......next thing ya know is you will come down with the newest bullshit virus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and I like my coffee just like I like my women


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 5, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I thought this was a quilting forum, now look....
> 
> Bubba


I need someone to teach me this again
Running *Stitch*


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> and I like my coffee just like I like my women


Blonde and sweet or hot and black?


----------



## pute (Jun 5, 2021)

Evening all boys and girls included.  Great day here.....nobody died.  See you pot heads tomorrow.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 5, 2021)

Have you ever seen a California legal AR 15?  Manufacturers make them without the pistol grip and a few other features that will get you killed using it defensively (mag cap, etc,) how silly.


bigsur51 said:


> and I like my coffee just like I like my women


not all ground up and in the freezer I hope!

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Fargin rabbits are munching on everything!!  I put down some coyote sent last night at dusk and this morning there was one laying right in the middle of where I sprayed!!  Will try a different brand today.  If that doesn't work I will move to plan B.....



Cotton tails or Jacks?  Cotton tails are pretty tasty..............



Bubba said:


> Have you ever seen a California legal AR 15?  Manufacturers make them without the pistol grip and a few other features that will get you killed using it defensively (mag cap, etc,) how silly. not all ground up and in the freezer I hope! Bubba



My only AR-15 was an SP-1 from the land of CA, and was complete except it had no flash suppressor.  That early model also didn't have a forward assist so although it shot well, I subsequently traded it off anyway.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 6, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Ever hear of bird's nest soup?  There's a dilly.
> 
> Bubba


I have eaten bird's nest soup.  It is made from the spit of swifts.  They glue the straw together with it.  Taste:  Meh.  

Also was given some 100-year old soup.  Many famous and historic soups were lost due to WWII.  A big cauldron is continually kept full by adding more stuff as portions were taken out.  Most Amerkins never heard of the concept.  Taste:  Nice soup.

Some other challenges for ya to catch up wiv yer Unca:

Duck head (sliced in half vertically) Taste:  OK.
Chicken feet (bright orange) Taste:  None.
Sea Cucumber (looks like sliced turd)  Taste:  Now I know what a sliced turd tastes like.
Sea Urchin (you scrape and eat the guts clinging to the inside) Taste:  Yummy, actually!
Rocky Mountain oysters (you know) Taste:  Meh.
Fried earthworms (bigger = better)  Taste:  Mild, crunchy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2021)

Birds nest soup. That's nasty.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Birds nest soup. That's nasty.


I forgot one other thing.  A genuine delicacy -- as in yum-yummy, and not "I can get it down" -- is unborn chickums.  Before you go "eeewwww" with cultural bias, think of this:
You eat the egg.  You eat the chicken. But you do not eat the in-between.

Why?  'Cause you... don't.  Thass why.

They are cooked a coupla ways.  My fave was deep fried.  The teensy bones are yummy-crunchy like stringed potato, and the rest is... well... fried chicken.

One more chickum thing:  If you have ever gutted a hen, you will have noticed about 8 inches of forming eggs in a "sleeve".  They look sorta like ravioli.  These are perfectly edible, and have a really nice flavor when fried or used in soups.

Ah.  Thought of another:  Dog onna stick.  Tasty.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Birds nest soup. That's nasty.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Evening all boys and girls included.  Great day here.....nobody died.  See you pot heads tomorrow.




where you at Shaggy?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 6, 2021)

GW, my first AR was an SP1. Paid $235 for it, brand new in a box with a sling and two 20 round mags, at a gun show at the NG Armory in Lapeer. Still got it and a few more. Favorite is one I built, an XM177E2. Shorter, and weighs as much with a full mag of 30 as the SP1 weighs empty.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 6, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Cotton tails or Jacks?  Cotton tails are pretty tasty..............
> 
> 
> 
> My only AR-15 was an SP-1 from the land of CA, and was complete except it had no flash suppressor.  That early model also didn't have a forward assist so although it shot well, I subsequently traded it off anyway.



Not sure why but I always build them with forward assist, that said I have never used one!  I like the "door" too, feels wrong, but every other semi auto seem to function fine without it. Just don't care for the slick side lowers. Don't go in for the side chargers either....dig into back, and just isnt kosher AR 15 to me.  Love these guns, everyone should have one.  

Lots of fun taking people to shoot them, (the gun not the people!) you see that same look on their face that you had the first time you shot a semi auto .22 LR.  It IS the .22 rifle of the millennium.

I think I have backwards california reasoning, They want to "de ugly" the AR15, by removing these "appearance of assault weapon" parts, while I want it to look as scary as possible, as that irritates anti gunners. 

Its a very practical, light weight, very accurate, easy to put together rifle. I have personally built all of mine, and I've owned quite a few in various calibers of 5.56, 300 Black Out and .458 SOCOM.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I have eaten bird's nest soup.  It is made from the spit of swifts.  They glue the straw together with it.  Taste:  Meh.
> 
> Also was given some 100-year old soup.  Many famous and historic soups were lost due to WWII.  A big cauldron is continually kept full by adding more stuff as portions were taken out.  Most Amerkins never heard of the concept.  Taste:  Nice soup.
> 
> ...



The absolute weirdest thing I've seen in the flesh was in some sort of international antique place.  This guy had all sorts of stuff collected from all over the world. I was looking at some rather large stone columns, and commented to him about the difficulty of getting such a large object here.  This conversation led to sore back talk, and his eyes lit up...."let me show you something."  Back room, 3 large jars, maybe 1/2 gallon each.

Inside these glass jars was a type of alcohol as preservative, and it was preserving snakes!  (one was white as snow, albino) These were the famed (by viet nam vets) a "three step snake."  So named as a bite from one of these, you get about 3 steps.  Mamba. These antique jars were assembled to leach the venom out of the snakes.  A certain level was desired, beyond was fatal.  According to the story, these liquids were given to prisoners sentenced to death, and when it was no longer fatal, it was the desired medicinal product.  

He said the venom, in this "milder" form was not lethal, but served as an excellent muscle relaxer.  He said when he first tried it, it caused all sorts of flashing lights and so forth and offered it up.....No thanks, I'll stick to flexaril.

Sea Cucumber   Ewww.  Among my Vietnamese friends, it is a delicacy served at special occasions.  It's nothing more than a big giant caterpillar bug. Ewwww. Not gonna eat a bug, not yet anyway.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 6, 2021)

@bigsur51  We Salute You...............


I was always under the impression that prison made us all a lil gay. LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 6, 2021)

@Bubba -- _"These were the famed (by viet nam vets) a "three step snake." So named as a bite from one of these, you get about 3 steps."_

You musta found a less lethal variety.  The Bamboo Viper was known as the "2-Step Charlie".  They are not large, but they are bitter ugly even from a snake POV. Their venom is a neuro-toxin (the worstiest kind).  Member of the Krait fambly.

To be fair, IIRC, the name came from the In-Country guys to the cherries to make sure they paid attention.  There ain't no such thing as a snake that can bite you and kill you like that. 

Although, I saw Crocodile Dundee tell some guys in a bar that there was a spider in Owstrilia that could kill you just by _lookin' at you_.

Bamboo viper:









*Snakes On A Chopper Stories:*








						Snakes on a chopper: Vietnam vets tell harrowing serpentine tales - Legion Magazine
					

“We came across a large python—had a head the size of German shepherd,” wrote Larry Kirby, an infantryman in Vietnam in 1968-69.




					legionmagazine.com
				








An excerpt from the link:
It may not have been the most lethal, but the two step was the most popular biological weapon wielded by North Vietnamese Army troops and Viet Cong guerillas, who would hang them in the ceilings of tunnels in Củ Chi and elsewhere. They’d rig them to a contraption that, once tripped, would drop the snake onto the head or back of a crawling American soldier, whose unenviable job was to kill whoever was at the other end of the underground corridor.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 6, 2021)

I believe the banded krait was the biggest killer of humans in 'nam. Buddies called 'em the "Asian two step". In all honesty, you had about a half hour to take your last breath.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Jun 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I believe the banded krait was the biggest killer of humans in 'nam. Buddies called 'em the "Asian two step". In all honesty, you had about a half hour to take your last breath.


Yup, same with the Fer de Lance, only worse.  Check out the Brazilian walking spider.  Way venomous and has a bent for revenge.  It will raise up at you, then its on.  It will follow you around trying to bite you. Many are bitten while sweeping.  The mean spirited thing, if disturbed will scale up the broom handle and give a bite.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2021)

Evening OFC.  Another day in the books.   Watching b.Born On The 4th Of July......now I'm pissed ..... enough said.   Good night


----------



## Bubba (Jun 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I need someone to teach me this again
> Running *Stitch*


Oh. I thought this was quilting and now it turns out its about weed!  Quilting had my interest, as I thought everyone sitting in a square around it must mean they are fooling around under there.  You could have knocked me over with a feather when I learned that they are actually trying to make some sort of flipping rug!  How embarrassing.

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 7, 2021)

We were rebuilding a bunker on our flight line and came across a Bamboo Viper living in it. Nasty little yellow snake. The compound at this airstrip we staged  out of had a very large cyclone fence cage that had a Boa in it that was around 24' long. Said it took 12 guys to carry it in when they found it. Big mofo snake.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I think I have backwards california reasoning, They want to "de ugly" the AR15, by removing these "appearance of assault weapon" parts, while I want it to look as scary as possible, as that irritates anti gunners.
> 
> Its a very practical, light weight, very accurate, easy to put together rifle. I have personally built all of mine, and I've owned quite a few in various calibers of 5.56, 300 Black Out and .458 SOCOM.



I've never shot the 300 BO or .458 SOCOM but looking at their performance, they look like they would be fun to shoot, especially the 458 based on the 50 AE from a long enough barrel to burn all the powder.

I only built one rifle for bear hunting, and that was turning a 1917 Enfield into a 300 Weatherby Mag.  Besides the milling, welding, and grinding, I converted it so as to cock on the upstroke, rather than the down stroke, and replaced the trigger group with a Dayton Traister adjustable single set.  I then polished it and paid a gunsmith to install and headspace a new 300 Weatherby barrel and blue it.  I bought a fancy cheeked walnut stock blank and glass bedded it.   It ended up purdy and shot tight, but was a little too light at under eight pounds to make it pleasant to shoot. 

One was enough to convince me that I didn't want to build another one and when during an unemployed lean time I was offered 10X what I had in it, I smiled all the way to the bank somehow feeling like a master armorer.........  Imagine my subsequent disappointment and instant education when the check bounced and the con artist had fled and pawned the rifle in the Dalles.  

My favorite battle rifle is still the M-14, and my M1A1 Super Match was the rifle I held the highest score with sitting rapid fire.  I handed the new in the box M1A1 Super Match to a master gunsmith and had the bedding and trigger group refined, and had the gas release hole enlarged so that my meticulously prepared brass wasn't dented and scattered.  

I do admire the AR-15/M-16's lighter weight for both rifle and ammo.  An accurate design as well.  My son had an aftermarket AR-10 in 7.62 X 51 that I could put three rounds touching into a 1/2 glow dot at 100 yards off a bench.  

I especially admire some of the new calibers and fast lock time actions.  After warming up my stock Ruger M-77 223 on a blustery day and scattering my rounds in about a 6" circle at 100 yards, I shot my friends son's custom 5 MM with light weight, super fast lock time.  Still blustery but reduced my group in about half.  

Have you experimented with Titanium lock parts and firing pin?


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy moanday!  Low to mid 90's today.  And I have to cut the grass.  Thinking I need to get out early.  Probably won't happen, a bit of work in the grow first.  Also taking the truck in for maintenance.

Damn GW, I won't be trying to break into your place.  Sounds like you have all the guns in the world and you know how to use them.

Gotta pay some bills and drink some coffee now though.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2021)

I bought a sportsterized K98 Mauser in 30-06 that weighed in at slightly under six pounds. With a hard plastic buttplate, she'd stomp the crap outta ya on a bench.
Fast forward 20 years; I buy a Rem700 in 300WM. This thing had me flinching before I even shot it. Paid three bills for it brand new in a box, took it to Davison where Answer Systems had their office, and spent another three bills on a muzzle brake and a recoil pad. With full bore 200 grain hunting rounds, she kicks like an M14. Money well spent.
I've got an AR10 with the Sudanese brown fiberglass furniture with the cocking lever in the handle. Fun to shoot. Heavy to carry for any distance.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 7, 2021)

Switched my tent to 12/12 for flowering and turned on my Daisie 1750 spectrum lights to assist in flowering. We will see how it works out. Also trimmed up the bottoms on all plants. Will a total of 1400 watts of LED's for flowering. Have not used the 1750 spectrum lights before.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Damn GW, I won't be trying to break into your place.  Sounds like you have all the guns in the world and you know how to use them.



Every Marine is a rifleman...............

I actually passed some of my ancestral guns to my sister, brother in law, grandsons, and a nephew, with the rest of my collection of swords and gun going to my son and daughter's as an early inheritance.



Hippie420 said:


> I bought a sportsterized K98 Mauser in 30-06 that weighed in at slightly under six pounds. With a hard plastic buttplate, she'd stomp the crap outta ya on a bench.
> 
> Fast forward 20 years; I buy a Rem700 in 300WM. This thing had me flinching before I even shot it. Paid three bills for it brand new in a box, took it to Davison where Answer Systems had their office, and spent another three bills on a muzzle brake and a recoil pad. With full bore 200 grain hunting rounds, she kicks like an M14. Money well spent.
> 
> I've got an AR10 with the Sudanese brown fiberglass furniture with the cocking lever in the handle. Fun to shoot. Heavy to carry for any distance.



I inherited Dad's M-98 Spandau in 30:06 and it was too light and straight stocked to be comfortable to shoot off bench.  I hate to shoot anything that starts me flinching, because it is a hard habit for me to break.  Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort, I gave it to my nere do well nephew as "Grandpa's favorite deer rifle", to always cherish as his first deer rifle.

The 65% muzzle break on the front of my Barrett 90 bullpup reduced the free recoil from 110ft.lbs, to under 40 ft.lbs, which along with the 22 lb rifle made just a huge shove instead of a center punch like a sporting weight 7mm or 300 mag calibers.  It is the recoil velocity that kills the shoulder, not the total foot pounds.

The most accurate 50 BMG rifles weigh enough that they don't need a muzzle break and are designed to keep the recoil straight back and parallel, rather than rebounding up.  Heavy enough to make them impractical for anything beyond bench competition.





__





						Loading…
					





					saami.org


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 7, 2021)

wrong thread


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've never shot the 300 BO or .458 SOCOM but looking at their performance, they look like they would be fun to shoot, especially the 458 based on the 50 AE from a long enough barrel to burn all the powder.
> 
> I only built one rifle for bear hunting, and that was turning a 1917 Enfield into a 300 Weatherby Mag.  Besides the milling, welding, and grinding, I converted it so as to cock on the upstroke, rather than the down stroke, and replaced the trigger group with a Dayton Traister adjustable single set.  I then polished it and paid a gunsmith to install and headspace a new 300 Weatherby barrel and blue it.  I bought a fancy cheeked walnut stock blank and glass bedded it.   It ended up purdy and shot tight, but was a little too light at under eight pounds to make it pleasant to shoot.
> 
> ...


I've experimented with about everything that can be experimented with AR 15 wise.  I build a fighting gun, the only machining I do is to true the front of the upper receiver absolutely flat and true where the barrel fits.  I use a free float hand guard and 16inch match barrel. Triggers on all are Geisslele 2 stage.  I like a 2 1/2 pound trigger, but that's a little light for a battle carbine.   I also build with the 2 stage  4 1/2 pound total
but, you pull until it stops...that's 2 pounds. then 21/2 more, and it breaks clean like an ice cicle. sighting is a Lucid Red dot.

The DMR/SPR is similar, but longer match barrel and fixed stock/cheek piece.  At 100 yards a dime will cover 5 if I do my part. It is scoped. My most carefully prepared ammo goes with this one. (and the bolt sniper rifle in .556/.223.)

The .300 black Out is so sweet.  You use the same brass as 5.56/.223, (so same mag and bolt/bolt carrier) cut down with a little cutter wheel. Then the brass is necked out to 30caliber. I usually use a 180 grain soft point. You can load them up, or down to subsonic.  With suppressor, this thing is quiet. Easy shooting, a pleasure.  I dont hunt, but this would make one easy to shoot deer rifle.  I only hunt at the grocery.

The .458 is a beast.  Not a 50AE, way less powder, way shorter range. Their are some impressive videos out there of the 50 caliber Sniper rifle in .50 at remarkable ranges. It (.458 SOCOM )is said to be a good tool for killing engine blocks.....of course so is a 41 magnum pistol if you are close enough.

If I did hunt, I wouldnt hunt bear.  See videos of bears running up trees.  First they can flat run...3 times faster than the quickest man and they dont bother slowing down a second going from flat ground to right up a tree.  No thanks. Plus, I kind of like bears...probably from watching Yogi and Boo Boo stealing cartoon pic-nick baskets.  Another good thing about bears is the advent of "bear size" pepper spray.  These are top notch self defense items.  You can handle a small crowd with one of those.  Hint.  have a mask, it can go everywhere.  A couple puffs towards a crowd and you will get results.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I bought a sportsterized K98 Mauser in 30-06 that weighed in at slightly under six pounds. With a hard plastic buttplate, she'd stomp the crap outta ya on a bench.
> Fast forward 20 years; I buy a Rem700 in 300WM. This thing had me flinching before I even shot it. Paid three bills for it brand new in a box, took it to Davison where Answer Systems had their office, and spent another three bills on a muzzle brake and a recoil pad. With full bore 200 grain hunting rounds, she kicks like an M14. Money well spent.
> I've got an AR10 with the Sudanese brown fiberglass furniture with the cocking lever in the handle. Fun to shoot. Heavy to carry for any distance.


A 30-06 just isnt fun to go out and shoot a couple hundred rounds!  My .308 sniper piece is bad enough at 20 rounds...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Every Marine is a rifleman...............
> 
> I actually passed some of my ancestral guns to my sister, brother in law, grandsons, and a nephew, with the rest of my collection of swords and gun going to my son and daughter's as an early inheritance.
> 
> ...



When I get the flinches, I just time out for a sec and think about Drag racing...for me it stirs an energy that powers me past the flich, bring the explosion!  Fine for bench rest but self defense is another animal. You'll fire the crap out of it and not notice a thing.  Until later.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Every Marine is a rifleman...............



Every good country boy is a rifleman .. I was raised hunting deer with a 30-06


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2021)

I got my first Daisy BB gun at 8, my first 22 at 10 and a 4/10 at 12.  Grew up it a 16ga shotgun in my hand.  Still have it today.  Then there was the US Army and their toys. I am pretty good with a shot gun, terrible with a M-16 better with a 14 and terrible with a pistol.....that is why both me and Mrs Pute have shotguns. She has a 20ga Winchester.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2021)

wifee and I run with pistol grip 20 and legal cut down 12, . everything else is at the bottom of Caddo Lake by an accident


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> If I did hunt, I wouldnt hunt bear.  See videos of bears running up trees.  First they can flat run...3 times faster than the quickest man and they dont bother slowing down a second going from flat ground to right up a tree.  No thanks. Plus, I kind of like bears...probably from watching Yogi and Boo Boo stealing cartoon pic-nick baskets.  Another good thing about bears is the advent of "bear size" pepper spray.  These are top notch self defense items.  You can handle a small crowd with one of those.  Hint.  have a mask, it can go everywhere.  A couple puffs towards a crowd and you will get results. Bubba



There is actually more to that story.  I built the 300 Weatherby "bear gun" after an engineer on my crew stated his Corps buddy now in Alaska as a guide extended an invitation for him and the grunts in our crew to get free guide service to killer fishing and Kodiak hunting.  The offer fell through before the magic date, so didn't get to go.  I did hear a story of a hunter putting five 300 Weatherby mags into a charging Kodiak and still getting mauled, including losing an arm.

His partner actually put the bear down with a Model 1886 lever action in 45:70 at point blank range.   That story and having played with Dad's 45:70 trapdoor were what got me interested in big bore rounds.  

I went on one bear hunt with local "mountain men" and their hounds, but was turned off by the experience and didn't hunt bears again.  Not fair to the bear or dogs.

I did run one black bear off after it had destroyed a river bag and mauled a secured cooler, by discharging a 357 into the dirt in front of it, after it ignored my shouting and throwing rocks, while continuing to advance.  Instantly the front end of the bear was headed away from me, while the backend was still advancing toward me.  The next morning I followed his tracks and found lots of bear scat, with candy bar wrappers, suggesting morons had been feeding him to attract him for pictures.   I got turned in and ended up paying a fine for discharging a firearm in a national park.  The judge told me that I have a constitutional right to carry a firearm in a national park, but it is illegal to use it.

I stopped hunting deer after feeding them from my hands white water boating in wilderness areas, and water foul after feeding them at the park.  Upland birds were my last interest, but with two bad knees walking long distances over uneven ground is not a good thing, sooooo I ended up competing at DCM tournaments for the experience.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

patwi said:


> wifee and I run with pistol grip 20 and legal cut down 12, . everything else is at the bottom of Caddo Lake by an accident


I never got along with pistol grip shot gun, although easy to maneuver, I like the stock for better control shooting and fighting with it, although most striking is libel to be with the barrel end, and again, stock gives me leverage.  Its just preference, not right or wrong. 

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2021)

Never cared for shotguns while hunting unless it was for birds. I prefer a 22 long Rifle. Ive killed many a deer, Squirrel, rabbit and pretty much everything with the 22. They are very accurate and don't tear up the meat. Not to mention the ammo is cheaper.  Ive hunted with all kinds of rifles with my friends, but the 22 is my favorite. Been using them since i was a little boy hunting for my Grand Parents food. We were poor but happy.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

For a while around 2008 or so, I was going to build an AR that shot 9mm, as I could reload them cheaper that .22lr.  Maybe still can.  Know What you mean, its a great little round, accurate and simple.  I'm afraid days of 12 dollar 500 bricks is long gone, probably by design.  In the day, anyone could afford to feed a .22, even kids.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Never cared for shotguns while hunting unless it was for birds. I prefer a 22 long Rifle. Ive killed many a deer, Squirrel, rabbit and pretty much everything with the 22. They are very accurate and don't tear up the meat. Not to mention the ammo is cheaper.  Ive hunted with all kinds of rifles with my friends, but the 22 is my favorite. Been using them since i was a little boy hunting for my Grand Parents food. We were poor but happy.


22 long across the sweet spot back of neck drops em there.
Shot my 1st deer from back of car using jack lite4


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2021)

Head shots is what i used when possible. Rabbits, Coons and Squirrels especially.


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2021)

Nothing worse that eating a rabbit of squirrel and chomping down on a shotgun BB.....hard on the teeth.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2021)

Exactly. Fking Shotguns tear shit up to much. I Hunted for food not sport. Sport hunting is a bunch of bullshit. If you think your a bad ass because you can hide and kill an Animal you are an idiot.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2021)

patwi said:


> Every good country boy is a rifleman .. I was raised hunting deer with a 30-06



Growing up in an agricultural hunting area, I hunted squirrels, rabbits, and frogs with a 22 LR and hunted both waterfowl, upland birds, and deer with a Savage 12 gauge single and slugs.  My first deer with a rifle was after I moved to OR.



pute said:


> I got my first Daisy BB gun at 8, my first 22 at 10 and a 4/10 at 12.  Grew up it a 16ga shotgun in my hand.  Still have it today.  Then there was the US Army and their toys. I am pretty good with a shot gun, terrible with a M-16 better with a 14 and terrible with a pistol.....that is why both me and Mrs Pute have shotguns. She has a 20ga Winchester.



We didn't have that many deer locally, so I got most of my practice on birds, so a shotgun is my best weapon too.  I was an embarrassment with a rifle against my dad or grandfather.  My dad actually taught me to shoot shotgun with a 22 shooting at bottles that he tossed at the local dump.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 22 long across the sweet spot back of neck drops em there. Shot my 1st deer from back of car using jack lite4





WeedHopper said:


> Head shots is what i used when possible. Rabbits, Coons and Squirrels especially.



My grandfather switched to 22 Hornet for squirrel and killed squirrels by "barking" them.  When they hugged a branch, he shot the branch right under their chests and stopped their hearts.  No holes, just a bruised chest.

I don't hunt anymore, but when I did, I found that a loud whistle will stop most squirrels, rabbits, or deer, allowing a clean head or neck shot.  Otherwise a running shot is hit or miss and I've seen some sadly mutilated animals.  Sometimes cows and horses mistaken for deer or elk.

It is interesting that currently I can charm a squirrel down a tree to take a peanut from my hand, now that I'm not looking at them as choice chow.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Sport hunting is a bunch of bullshit. If you think your a bad ass because you can hide and kill an Animal you are an idiot.



Developing a closer relationship with them does take the joy out of even harvesting (killing) animals for food.  Growing up a awkward kid, some of my best friends were animals.  Sadly I tried to become a vegetarian early on in life, but my body rebelled and reminded me that I am an omnivore.

Mayhaps our next stage in evolution is to develop a food source including animal protein, but not involving living animals.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Developing a closer relationship with them does take the joy out of even harvesting (killing) animals for food.  Growing up a awkward kid, some of my best friends were animals.  Sadly I tried to become a vegetarian early on in life, but my body rebelled and reminded me that I am an omnivore.
> 
> Mayhaps our next stage in evolution is to develop a food source including animal protein, but not involving living animals.


I am not a vegetarian.  However, if one is inclined to keep up with it and all, it is possible to obtain all protein types from vegetables.
Certain ones containing certain proteins, when combined with certain other vegetable proteins will in combination create proteins that don;t exist in either.  Too much trouble for me.  I don't hunt, and if a stranger, a cat, a dog and a squirrel come to the door, only the stranger MAY have a problem.  The others are liable to get adopted and better care than most kids do these days.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Exactly. Fking Shotguns tear shit up to much. I Hunted for food not sport. Sport hunting is a bunch of bullshit. If you think your a bad ass because you can hide and kill an Animal you are an idiot.


As a kid I thought that then I learned not to kill just for fun.  Now there are some elected officials I might just make an exception of.


----------



## TheVoice (Jun 7, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I have eaten bird's nest soup.  It is made from the spit of swifts.  They glue the straw together with it.  Taste:  Meh.
> 
> Also was given some 100-year old soup.  Many famous and historic soups were lost due to WWII.  A big cauldron is continually kept full by adding more stuff as portions were taken out.  Most Amerkins never heard of the concept.  Taste:  Nice soup.
> 
> ...



Brave man… and I patrolled the DMZ… so it’s a very high compliment, not a dig.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 7, 2021)

G'Afternoon, y'all! Being a plant felon I'm no longer allowed to own a firearm or ammo. Most I miss my Ruger GP-100 with 6" barrel in stainless...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2021)

So im guessing i cant go fishing with ya anymore. Damnt and i just bought a new pole.


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2021)

Well, ya better have something to protect yourself with.   I saw on the tube today some teacher or child psychologist was telling the children that all white people should be shot.  

Also saw the men's  soccer team get bottles of water thrown at them when they won their game in Denver.  Americans throwing water bottles at other Americans.......

I see a Bad Moon Rising. Especially if you are an old white man.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2021)

Bring it assholes. I'm about sick of this shit. Course i lost all my guns in a bad fire so I'm defenseless. just putten that out there.


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Afternoon, y'all! Being a plant felon I'm no longer allowed to own a firearm or ammo. Most I miss my Ruger GP-100 with 6" barrel in stainless...


Howdy Drift.  Hope things are well in the swamp.  Hotter that h e l l here can't imagine Florida in the summer.....I guess ya get used to it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2021)

Wait. Drift is from Florida. Where is Shiloh. Maybe she can show him some nude pics.


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2021)

If I know Drift the way I think I do she isn't his kind of woman.  Where is she by the way?


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2021)

This place has more drama that a Nancy Grace Novel.....


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 7, 2021)

pute said:


> This place has more drama that a Nancy Grace Novel.....


You read them ? Ha, ha.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2021)

We read that shit the very first day.


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2021)

Here is the article where a Yale Professor has fanticies  about killing whit people.   Why isn't she called out on this.  


*A Psychiatrist Invited to Yale Spoke of Fantasies of Shooting White People*
The Yale School of Medicine said the tone and content of a lecture by Dr. Aruna Khilanani, who has a private practice in New York, were “antithetical to the values of the school.”











Yale University has restricted access to an online video of a talk given by Dr. Aruna Khilanani, in which she said that talking directly to white people about race was a “waste of our breath.”Credit...Christopher Capozziello for The New York Times
By Michael Levenson
June 6, 2021
A psychiatrist said in a lecture at Yale University’s School of Medicine that she had fantasies of shooting white people, prompting the university to later restrict online access to her expletive-filled talk, which it said was “antithetical to the values of the school.”
The talk, titled “The Psychopathic Problem of the White Mind,” had been presented by the School of Medicine’s Child Study Center as part of Grand Rounds, a weekly forum for faculty and staff members and others affiliated with Yale to learn about various aspects of mental health.
In the online lecture, on April 6, the psychiatrist, Dr. Aruna Khilanani, who has a private practice in New York and is not affiliated with Yale, described a “psychological dynamic that is on PTSD repeat,” in which people of color patiently explain racism to white people, who deny their attacks. When people of color then become angry, white people use that anger as “confirmation that we’re crazy or have emotional problems,” she said.
She recalled a white therapist telling her in psychoanalysis that she was “psychotic” whenever she expressed anger at racism, and said she had spent “years unpacking her racism to her,” even though she was the one being charged for the sessions.
“This is the cost of talking to white people at all — the cost of your own life, as they suck you dry,” Dr. Khilanani said in the lecture, which drew widespread attention after Bari Weiss, a former writer and editor for the opinion department of The New York Times, posted an audio recording of it on Substack on Friday. “There are no good apples out there. White people make my blood boil.”
Dr. Khilanani added that around five years ago, “I took some actions.”
“I systematically white-ghosted most of my white friends, and I got rid of the couple white BIPOCs that snuck in my crew, too,” she said, using an acronym for Black and Indigenous people and people of color.
“I had fantasies of unloading a revolver into the head of any white person that got in my way, burying their body and wiping my bloody hands as I walked away relatively guiltless with a bounce in my step, like I did the world a favor,” she said, adding an expletive.
Later in the lecture, Dr. Khilanani, who said she is of Indian descent, described the futility of trying to talk directly to white people about race, calling it a “waste of our breath.”
“We are asking a demented, violent predator who thinks that they are a saint or a superhero to accept responsibility,” she said. “It ain’t going to happen. They have five holes in their brain.”
Dr. Khilanani, a forensic psychiatrist and psychoanalyst, said in an email on Saturday that her words had been taken out of context to “control the narrative.” She said her lecture had “used provocation as a tool for real engagement.”
“Too much of the discourse on race is a dry, bland regurgitation of new vocabulary words with no work in the unconscious,” she said. “And, if you want to hit the unconscious, you will have to feel real negative feelings.”
She added: “My speaking metaphorically about my own anger was a method for people to reflect on negative feelings. To normalize negative feelings. Because if you don’t, it will turn into a violent action.”
Dr. Khilanani noted that her lecture had initially been well received. After she gave it, several attendees praised her comments on the online feed.

One woman who identified herself as a Yale psychologist called it “absolutely brilliant.” A man said, “I feel very shook in a good way,” and a Black woman thanked Dr. Khilanani for giving “voice to us as people of color and what we go through all the time.”
Dr. Khilanani received her New York State medical license in 2008. Her website says that she has expertise in “seeing both the conscious and unconscious structures of racism/sexism/homophobia/classism” that allows for a safe environment when treating people from marginalized groups.
Ms. Weiss released the recording of Dr. Khilanani’s remarks at a time when many universities are debating teaching about race and racism and the limits of free speech.
Ms. Weiss also posted an interview with Dr. Khilanani by the journalist Katie Herzog.
The Yale School of Medicine said in its statement that after Dr. Khilanani’s talk, several faculty members had expressed concern about her remarks.
Based on those concerns, leaders at the School of Medicine, in consultation with the chairwoman of the Child Study Center, reviewed a recording of the talk and “found the tone and content antithetical to the values of the school,” the statement said.
Because Grand Rounds are typically posted online, the statement said, school leaders then reviewed a university report on free expression at Yale in deciding how to handle Dr. Khilanani’s lecture.
“In deciding whether to post the video, we weighed our grave concern about the extreme hostility, imagery of violence, and profanity expressed by the speaker against our commitment to freedom of expression,” the statement said.
Ultimately, school leaders decided to limit access to the video to those who could have attended the talk — the members of the Yale community.
School leaders also added a disclaimer to the video to “emphasize that the ideas expressed by the speaker conflict with the core values of Yale School of Medicine,” the statement said.
The disclaimer reads, in part: “Yale School of Medicine expects the members of our community to speak respectfully to one another and to avoid the use of profanity as a matter of professionalism and acknowledgment of our common humanity. Yale School of Medicine does not condone imagery of violence or racism against any group.”
Dr. Khilanani posted several videos on TikTok addressing what she called Yale’s “suppression of my talk on race.” In her email, she called on Yale to release the video, and she said in a phone interview that Yale should not have been surprised because “they knew the topic, they knew the title, they knew the speaker.”


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> You read them ? Ha, ha.


No....


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 7, 2021)

I used to have a Remington 410/22 over/under for squirrel hunting when I lived in Oklahoma 

I could sit down in the woods against a tree and be real quiet for about 30 minutes and then I would start to hear squirrels hear and there

if I spotted one in a tree I would make some squeaking noises and when the little feckers popped their heads up to see what it was BAM!

those were mostly red squirrels 

the grays were always on the move , like fast spiders in trees , so when I spotted one of the grays , I had to use the 410 to bag one

fried squirrels and gravy hard to beat


----------



## leafminer (Jun 7, 2021)

The four sativas all popped, hardly surprising it was 39C today... Barney's got in touch to say my seeds are delayed due to Covid.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2021)

Bigsur I always killed the Fox Squirrels. The Gray's didn't  have enough meat. 
I like you found a nice tree to set under and wait. Kept some rocks in my pocket. If he is hiding I threw the rock on the other side and he would roll around that tree right in front of me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2021)

Shot a lot of fox squirrels in my younger days. There were so many around, you could find a good fallen tree to perch on, smoke a pocket rocket, and wait. Pretty soon one would start chattering. Pop him in the head, mark a line from where you're sitting to the tree you shot him out of in the dirt, wait fifteen minutes, and the next one would start chattering. Repeat until you had your limit and then trace the marks in the dirt to where they fell. If you picked 'em up right after you shot 'em, it would take close to an hour before you'd hear the next one.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 8, 2021)

I was sitting against an oak tree, deer hunting, and a squirrel was overhead chattering like h,ell. All was good until he dropped a pellet in my lap, then WAR. Naturally as soon as I moved he was gone. Vengeance was not mine that day. Did not see a deer either,


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Shot a lot of fox squirrels in my younger days. There were so many around, you could find a good fallen tree to perch on, smoke a pocket rocket, and wait. Pretty soon one would start chattering. Pop him in the head, mark a line from where you're sitting to the tree you shot him out of in the dirt, wait fifteen minutes, and the next one would start chattering. Repeat until you had your limit and then trace the marks in the dirt to where they fell. If you picked 'em up right after you shot 'em, it would take close to an hour before you'd hear the next one.



All we had was fox squirrels where I grew up, but we ran into some large greys (almost black) in Texas once.  Dad and I hunted together, with me usually the one scaring them around the tree to his side or shaking the hanging vine to roust them out of a nest, while he was the gifted head shooter.

Not only did we eat them, the local pecan growers were glad to have us reduce their population from their orchards.  Pecan fattened are tastier than a acorn fattened squirrel.



yooper420 said:


> I was sitting against an oak tree, deer hunting, and a squirrel was overhead chattering like h,ell. All was good until he dropped a pellet in my lap, then WAR. Naturally as soon as I moved he was gone. Vengeance was not mine that day. Did not see a deer either,



Greys are indigenous here, with the foxes and invasive species, brought by immigrants.

I had one pee on my head in the park recently, but I had nothing to shoot it with.  They have been around so many people, that I can talk them down a tree to take a peanut out of my hand.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I bought a sportsterized K98 Mauser in 30-06 that weighed in at slightly under six pounds. With a hard plastic buttplate, she'd stomp the crap outta ya on a bench.
> Fast forward 20 years; I buy a Rem700 in 300WM. This thing had me flinching before I even shot it. Paid three bills for it brand new in a box, took it to Davison where Answer Systems had their office, and spent another three bills on a muzzle brake and a recoil pad. With full bore 200 grain hunting rounds, she kicks like an M14. Money well spent.
> I've got an AR10 with the Sudanese brown fiberglass furniture with the cocking lever in the handle. Fun to shoot. Heavy to carry for any distance.


6lbs + 30.06 = sore shoulder. Ouch 

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2021)

We've got all flavors of squirrels here. Lots of Fox, quite a few grays with an occasional black, the little red pine squirrels, and the cute little ground squirrels (Chipmunks). Ours are all corn/bird seed fed. I know the corn fed ones I ate as a kid tasted good. Haven't got a clue what the ranch ones taste like. The only way you get shot around here is if you're eating my critters.

Bubba, after 20 factory rounds on a bench, my shoulder looked like I'd been kicked by a mule. Took me quite awhile to overcome my flinch. Now a days, unless it's a 12 gauge, 3.5" slug, I don't even notice recoil.


----------



## pute (Jun 8, 2021)

Morning OFC.  I feed the squrriel's here.  They are pets and entertainment for me.  I haven't hurt an animal since I married Mrs Pute.....I am not allowed.

Time to feed them.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2021)

Vaginally assaulted? Shame on ya for admitting it.


----------



## pute (Jun 8, 2021)

I guess I am out of the closet.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 8, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all! After 35 years of marriage thoughts of stepping out are not part of my game plan. An FYI I was born & raised in Shitcago but been down in the swamps for 15 years now...

WH, anytime you care to go fishing, come on over...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I used to have a Remington 410/22 over/under for squirrel hunting when I lived in Oklahoma
> 
> I could sit down in the woods against a tree and be real quiet for about 30 minutes and then I would start to hear squirrels hear and there
> 
> ...


My Daddy taught me how to catch squirrels with a boy's pocketknife and a sassafras stick.  I taught my sons, too.

You cut down a small sassafras tree (1/2" thick or so) and cut off the ends of the first branches so that the stick ends in two sharp points about an inch long.  

Go over to a hole in a tree and put the forked end down into the hole.  If there is a squirrel in there, you will feel him and hear him growl.  Start turning the whippystick around and around.  There will be a lot of fussin' going on in there.

Pull out the stick, and the pissed-off squirrel will be hanging from his tail.  Whack him with a big stick.  Easy peasy.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2021)

That would be an expensive meal in Michigan. Against the law to pull one out of a nest, hole, etc. Of course, if'n you're starving, all bets are off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2021)

Mean old bastard. It's better to shoot then in the head. That way they don't die pissed off.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> That would be an expensive meal in Michigan. Against the law to pull one out of a nest, hole, etc. Of course, if'n you're starving, all bets are off.


If yer in _Michigan_... jeez.  

"*Michigan*" is an ole Injun word.  It means: *"Weather sucks, BIG WAMPUM!"*


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> If yer in _Michigan_... jeez.
> 
> "*Michigan*" is an ole Injun word.  It means: *"Weather sucks, BIG WAMPUM!"*


Don't get a lot hurricanes up this way......☮


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2021)

Forgot to mention that you can swim in any lake or river without fear of being eaten, too!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2021)

Ain't that the fking truth. We got Alligator Gar over 5 feet long that will eat anything.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 9, 2021)

Bubba said:


> 6lbs + 30.06 = sore shoulder. Ouch Bubba



Truth spoken here.............



Hippie420 said:


> Bubba, after 20 factory rounds on a bench, my shoulder looked like I'd been kicked by a mule. Took me quite awhile to overcome my flinch. Now a days, unless it's a 12 gauge, 3.5" slug, I don't even notice recoil.



All the purdy colors the next day are way kool and good for sympathy.  Blue, reds, yellows, greens.....................



pute said:


> Morning OFC.  I feed the squrriel's here.  They are pets and entertainment for me.  I haven't hurt an animal since I married Mrs Pute.....I am not allowed. Time to feed them.



I quit hunting around two decades ago too. 



Hippie420 said:


> Forgot to mention that you can swim in any lake or river without fear of being eaten, too!



A nice feature about the Pacific NW as well.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 9, 2021)

I quit hunting a long time ago...I would rather take a photograph of the wildlife now.

But I have not given up on fishing...them fish were born to be caught

we went from the 40’s and 50’s straight to the 90’s....me and Swede work outdoors all we can until it gets hot then we go indoors...lots of remodeling , moar kitchen cabinets to be hung today

off to the salt mines!


----------



## AladinSane (Jun 9, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, hope all are vertical today. Let's start the day with a session of "wake 'n bake". Ready ? It be Puffin 'n Passin' time in old fartsville.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 9, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Don't get a lot hurricanes up this way......☮


Ya don't need 'em.  The only thing between Michigan and the North Pole is a barbed wire fence... and _that_ is blowed down.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 9, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Forgot to mention that you can swim in any lake or river without fear of being eaten, too!


You can imitate Jesus 10 months of the year by walking on water up there.  Ya doan haveta worry about getting bitten by something under the ice thataway.

And now I gotta 'fess up about an idiosyncrasy:  I have been on a CNN video of "People Living On The Edge".  I hand-fed sharks in the only operation of its kind in the US.  I have ridden sharks.  Hand-fed huge moray eels.  Played with giant sea turtles (they are very friendly and curious underwater).

In lobster season, there was absolutely no hesitation in reaching deep into holes in coral to feel around for bugs.  I caught stone crabs by reaching in their holes and grabbing and pulling them out before they could get the claws that can pop clamshells on my pingles.

Lotsa stuff like that. No fear.  Honest injun.

BUT.  When I get in fresh water, I get all goosey.  You know that wiggly feeling behind your knees?  I was up in Aucilla (Okeefenokee Swamp) scuba diving at a mere 20' in the crystalline water, 10 miles from the last habitation.  The entire bottom was totally covered in huge pieces of turtle shell.  Thousands and thousands of them.

I was contentedly bemused, looking at that oddity, when a HUGE, dark SOMETHING came underneath me from behind.  I yipped like a little girl.  It was an alligator gar half again bigger than I ever thought they could grow to.  Fargin leviathan.  The water around me turned brown.

I had so much adrenaline, I did not have any fun at all on that dive.  Later, I found out the lagoon I was diving in had a diver attacked by a huge gator and killed.  EEK.

Snapping turtles, lampreys, cottonmouths, alligators, gars... all make it so fresh water diving is no fun for me.  

So I am a genuine fresh-water p ussy.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I quit hunting a long time ago...I would rather take a photograph of the wildlife now.
> 
> But I have not given up on fishing...them fish were born to be caught
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2021)

Morning OFC.  We have troser trout here....women love em.  Quite a delacy in these parts.  Women don't eat them....they have a tendency to suck on them until dry.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 9, 2021)

Well, it's gonna be 86 degrees here at the north pole today. Might do a lilttle puttering around outside, but I don't wanna get frost bite.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 9, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  We have troser trout here....women love em.  Quite a delacy in these parts.  Women don't eat them....they have a tendency to suck on them until dry.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Airbone (Jun 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I used to have a Remington 410/22 over/under for squirrel hunting when I lived in Oklahoma
> 
> I could sit down in the woods against a tree and be real quiet for about 30 minutes and then I would start to hear squirrels hear and there
> 
> ...


Agreed, but I think a nice old dry cow elk takes the cake. All in what you grew up around I think.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Jeeze who left the door open and let in the flies again


----------



## Airbone (Jun 9, 2021)

Didn’t mean to bug.  lol
My bad is 40 old enough for the old farts club? Cause I feel old!


----------



## leafminer (Jun 9, 2021)

Each year the heat kills me worse. It was 38C today in the shade, and little shade at that. I had to go to the city and breathe the pollution. I have a gang building a loft so I rigged up a mist system fed off the hose. The seeds arrived but even at sundown, it was so crip hot that I just couldn't get out there and mix soil. Hiding in here with the minisplit and a bottle of IPA. I must get more big pots, the 4 new sativas are doing great but now I am about to put the skunk seeds in. As for the gorilla glue, is that any good?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 9, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Didn’t mean to bug.  lol
> My bad is 40 old enough for the old farts club? Cause I feel old!


If ya ache every day and like dogs more than most people, you'll fit right in as an old fart.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 9, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If ya ache every day and like dogs more than most people, you'll fit right in as an old fart.


Hell I like dogs better than all people.
Lock your dog and your wife in the trunk for a few hours… Then see which one is glad to see you.
Jk don’t lock your dog in the trunk!


----------



## Bubba (Jun 9, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Didn’t mean to bug.  lol
> My bad is 40 old enough for the old farts club? Cause I feel old!


It will get worse.....

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2021)

Over and out


----------



## leafminer (Jun 9, 2021)

Holy cow I must be dumb as a donkey. I found this stuff called "Humus de Lombriz". I tried it and it worked great. Then recently I said to my ole lady, "This Lombriz brand is really good sh--" She began laughing. Then "Lombriz means worm."


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 10, 2021)

Airbone said:


> My bad is 40 old enough for the old farts club? Cause I feel old!





Hippie420 said:


> If ya ache every day and like dogs more than most people, you'll fit right in as an old fart.



Whut Hippy said.........



leafminer said:


> As for the gorilla glue, is that any good?



I personally like Gorilla Glue strain.


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Gorilla Glue is good stuff.  I used to grow it.  But just like a woman....became time to move on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 10, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Holy cow I must be dumb as a donkey. I found this stuff called "Humus de Lombriz". I tried it and it worked great. Then recently I said to my ole lady, "This Lombriz brand is really good sh--" She began laughing. Then "Lombriz means worm."


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2021)

Portland reels from deadly gang violence amid calls to defund police: 'People are scared' (msn.com)


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2021)

The Old Hen and I went to the local big box store and bought a new mattress and box springs. Won't get the mattress 'til the 22nd of next month 'cause "there's a supply problem". Where have I heard that before? Brought the box springs home, though. Made a difference already.  Last ones were only 35 years old.....
Mattress should get here about the same time the new JD lawn mower comes in that I bought two weeks ago. Yep, more supply problems. Happens every time ya shut down the entire damned economy.


----------



## TheVoice (Jun 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Well, ya better have something to protect yourself with.   I saw on the tube today some teacher or child psychologist was telling the children that all white people should be shot.
> 
> Also saw the men's  soccer team get bottles of water thrown at them when they won their game in Denver.  Americans throwing water bottles at other Americans.......
> 
> I see a Bad Moon Rising. Especially if you are an old white man.



I wanted to ignore this but I can’t. 
I’m stuck on the last part. Can you explain?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2021)

You wanted to Ignore what and why? That he is an old White Man or that a bunch of fking Morons are wanting White ppl to say they are responsible for something they had nothing to do with?
As for the Bad moon. I think He is talking about what's going to happen to their asses if they push this bullshit to far.


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2021)

*US men's national soccer team is pelted with bottles after Christian Pulisic's game winner against rival Mexico as CONCACAF Cup final is tainted by anti-gay chants and disruptive fans*

*A thrilling CONCACAF Nations League final between the US men's national soccer team and Mexico was tainted by episodes of disruptive fan behavior*
*The US beat rival Mexico, 3-2, after Chelsea's Christian Pulisic netted a penalty kick and backup goalie Ethan Horvath saved another in extra time  *
*While celebrating Pulisic's go-ahead goal in the 109th minute, Team USA's Gio Reyna, who scored the team's first goal, was struck in the face with an object*
*Team Mexico fans were seen throwing bottles and cups at the US in extra time*
There were other incidents, including a fan running onto the field in extra time
Minutes earlier, a fan was seen jumping through the CBS Sports set during the segment preceding extra time. The fan jumped over a railing to avoid security
The game became the second of the tournament to be paused because of anti-gay chants from Mexican fans. The final was nearly suspended due to the chant 


A psychiatrist said in a lecture at Yale University’s School of Medicine that she had fantasies of shooting white people, prompting the university to later restrict online access to her expletive-filled talk, which it said was “antithetical to the values of the school.”

The online talk, titled “The Psychopathic Problem of the White Mind,” had been presented by the School of Medicine’s Child Study Center as part of Grand Rounds, a weekly forum for faculty and staff members and others affiliated with Yale to learn about various aspects of mental health.


*Figure out the rest for yourself *
In her April 6 lecture, the psychiatrist, Dr. Aruna Khilanani, who has a private practice in New York and is not affiliated with Yale, described a “psychological dynamic that is on PTSD repeat,” in which people of color patiently explain racism to white people, who deny their attacks. When people of color then become angry, white people use that anger as “confirmation that we’re crazy or have emotional problems,” she said.

She recalled a white therapist telling her in psychoanalysis that she was “psychotic” whenever she expressed anger at racism, and said she had spent “years unpacking her racism to her,” even though she was the one being charged for the sessions.


*Figure out the rest for youself.....Voice*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Portland reels from deadly gang violence amid calls to defund police: 'People are scared' (msn.com)


My advice


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Portland reels from deadly gang violence amid calls to defund police: 'People are scared' (msn.com)


Thanks Barry


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2021)

We have had many requests for a seed vendor on here.   We now have on....WEEDSEEDSEXPRESS.  Check them out.



                                                    Report                                                 





                                                    Report


----------



## Bubba (Jun 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Portland reels from deadly gang violence amid calls to defund police: 'People are scared' (msn.com)



And the band plays on. Love the look on their face looking down the very large bore of my .45......wind out of sail,  Bang!

Bubba


WeedHopper said:


> You wanted to Ignore what and why? That he is an old White Man or that a bunch of fking Morons are wanting White ppl to say they are responsible for something they had nothing to do with?
> As for the Bad moon. I think He is talking about what's going to happen to their asses if they push this bullshit to far.


Amen brother. Spot on. Read about critical race theory if you want to get sick and angry. 

Talk that crap to me make sure dental plan is up to date. Taking no prisoners on this one.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 11, 2021)

Addressing a different happening:

I went swimming yesterday and peed in the deep end of the pool.

The lifeguard saw me and blew his friggin' whistle so loud, I almost fell in!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Portland reels from deadly gang violence amid calls to defund police: 'People are scared' (msn.com)



Things fall into better perspective if you consider exactly who it is calling to defund the police.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Things fall into better perspective if you consider exactly who it is calling to defund the police.....


I think in the end the people who are calling for defunding will be the same begging for the Police Help,
An armed militia is a wonderful thing.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2021)

Getting rid of Police is the stupidest thing I have heard in years.....your wife won't even be able to go grocery shopping safely...... actually I am hearing and seeing lots of stupid things these days.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Addressing a different happening:
> 
> I went swimming yesterday and peed in the deep end of the pool.
> 
> The lifeguard saw me and blew his friggin' whistle so loud, I almost fell in!


Seems like I remember as a child being told they put stuff in water that turned blue if p-p is present. Maybe old wives tales to prevent such activities!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Seems like I remember as a child being told they put stuff in water that turned blue if p-p is present. Maybe old wives tales to prevent such activities!
> 
> Bubba


There was a town pool where I grew up that had such a dye (chemical really)
We use to pee in balloons and then dive underwater and break them next to the girl swimmers LOL

But its not true either LOL


----------



## Bubba (Jun 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> There was a town pool where I grew up that had such a dye (chemical really)
> We use to pee in balloons and then dive underwater and break them next to the girl swimmers LOL
> 
> But its not true either LOL


Maybe so....but I like it!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2021)

Meanest thing I ever did was dropping a Baby Ruth in the deep end of a hotel pool in Ocala that was formerly full of kids that got ran off by a huge group of West Texas cheerleaders. After it was spotted, the whole pool emptied out, and the wife and I went back to swimming. Sure was some eye candy until they left, though.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Meanest thing I ever did was dropping a Baby Ruth in the deep end of a hotel pool in Ocala that was formerly full of kids that got ran off by a huge group of West Texas cheerleaders. After it was spotted, the whole pool emptied out, and the wife and I went back to swimming. Sure was some eye candy until they left, though.


Did Bill Murray come to get it out

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Jun 11, 2021)

Weed Seed Sex Press? Trying to imagine this. First you get naked and then roll in some kind of glue and then coat yourself in seeds? And then? I better not get into the next part.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2021)

I used to have a house with a pool.  NEVER AGAIN!!!   To much work.  Plus after a day of letting my daughters friends play in the pool the water was a milky color.......I guess that is the result of kids not using the bathroom provided for them.   Always has been easier to just let go......All ya have to do is watch the ph and hit it with a batch of Super Chlorine.    

Started out loving it and after 10 years it was a maintenance nightmare.  Did do some crazy shit off the diving board though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 11, 2021)

pute said:


> I used to have a house with a pool.  NEVER AGAIN!!!   To much work.  Plus after a day of letting my daughters friends play in the pool the water was a milky color.......I guess that is the result of kids not using the bathroom provided for them.   Always has been easier to just let go......All ya have to do is watch the ph and hit it with a batch of Super Chlorine.
> 
> Started out loving it and after 10 years it was a maintenance nightmare.  Did do some crazy shit off the diving board though.


Yes sir Hole filled with water that we throw money into


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2021)

They are a pain the ass. I have an above ground that i have to relevel and fill back up.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes sir Hole filled with water that we throw money into


Kind of like a boat....perfect for a friend to own...

Bubba


----------



## leafminer (Jun 11, 2021)

I am back from the trauma doc. Building the pizza oven wrecked my left arm it seems. I have fluid on the elbow and my thumb stopped working. When he put the big needle into my elbow and sucked out a dismayingly large amount of joint fluid was bad enough. It didn't really hurt. But when he began injecting anaesthetic into my hand... well, I guess his receptionist is used to people shouting. Holy f!¡& it hurt. Then he began reaming out the tendon sheaths with a needle or something. Well I am back home now trying to roll one-handed. Still, this being Mexico, all this only cost me $40.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oxycodone or bubble hash? Belly full of beer, back is screaming, and I need some relief. Saw an article that said you could skip surgery and drugs if you just didn't think about the pain, did meditation, and exercise. I'll bet whoever wrote the article never experienced real pain in their life.
Might just do both.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 12, 2021)

Good morning old farts. That bubble hash thru my vape can make so that I can hardly walk straight. Yes sir, I be F'd up.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 12, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Seems like I remember as a child being told they put stuff in water that turned blue if p-p is present. Maybe old wives tales to prevent such activities!
> 
> Bubba


That would be Fehling's Solution.  <-- But if you put that in a swimming pool, you'd likely dissolve the swimmers in it.

"Precaution: Fehling’s solution is mostly corrosive in nature. Therefore, it is always good to wear protective gear like goggles and gloves."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That would be Fehling's Solution.  <-- But if you put that in a swimming pool, you'd likely dissolve the swimmers in it.
> 
> "Precaution: Fehling’s solution is mostly corrosive in nature. Therefore, it is always good to wear protective gear like goggles and gloves."


I was the guy in charge of the water supply, I had to add the exact amount of Saltpeter to the tanks.
Made everything soft.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I think in the end the people who are calling for defunding will be the same begging for the Police Help,



As it turns out, the extreme left commissioner leading the defund charge has repeatedly called for police protection.  Of course another of the groups that prefers less police are the violent criminals.



pute said:


> I used to have a house with a pool.  NEVER AGAIN!!!   To much work.  Started out loving it and after 10 years it was a maintenance nightmare.



My summer job lifeguarding and maintaining a municipal pool was enough to deter me from ever personally owning one.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 12, 2021)

Hola

moar coffee

i always liked blondes........an brunettes........and redheads












A little bit of Monica in my life
A little bit of Erica by my side
A little bit of Rita is all I need
A little bit of Tina is what I see
A little bit of Sandra in the sun
A little bit of Mary all night long
A little bit of Jessica here I am
A little bit of you makes me your man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Hola
> 
> moar coffee
> 
> ...



Me Too
Just like Ice Cream, I love all the Flavors


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 12, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all! Fishing sucked yesterday but it was a fairly nice day on the water. Chores around the house today...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 12, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Morning, y'all! Fishing sucked yesterday but it was a fairly nice day on the water. Chores around the house today...


I have to cut the rear yard today too.
Darn place gets bigger and bigger as the yrs tick by.
In the beginning I could have cut a hundred acres all day long now and acre keels me back so bad I can hardly walk at night.
So the Yard is winning.
F**ker..............


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2021)

Morning OFC.  

@ Hippie.....you share my back problems.  I have tried everything short of surgery.  I stretch every day an it seems to only inflame the problem.  Been to a physical therapist, chrioractor and osteopath.  Been told several times that there is no sign of structural damage so W T F?
Living with pain is part of everyday life for me.

@ Drifting.....a bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work.  Better luck next time.  I'm going on a three day trip at the end of the month.

@ Roster... Thanks for reminding me.  I cut my grass every 3 or 4 days.  Starts out fun but by the end of the season I am glad to put the mower away for the Winter.

@ GW....ever notice the lawmakers calling to defund the police always have private security.  They will be fine....the rest of us are screwed.


Better go and feed the critters out back.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 12, 2021)

just being a nut


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That would be Fehling's Solution.  <-- But if you put that in a swimming pool, you'd likely dissolve the swimmers in it.
> 
> "Precaution: Fehling’s solution is mostly corrosive in nature. Therefore, it is always good to wear protective gear like goggles and gloves."


Well that explains a lot of things.  All we had were our swimming suit/cutoffs.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was the guy in charge of the water supply, I had to add the exact amount of Saltpeter to the tanks.
> Made everything soft.



And that explains even more!  Actually, in wouldnt have deterred me. Had I been thinking at the time, I would have probably brought some blue food dye with me for added fun.

Bubba


----------



## SusanneH (Jun 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Portland reels from deadly gang violence amid calls to defund police: 'People are scared' (msn.com)



If they defund the police, what do they expect? Gangs will come and no one will be there to protect them. I'd be scared and rightly so. What about the people who _didn't_ want the police defunded? They don't get protection now, either....


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2021)

As an aside, we discovered salt peter, potassium nitrate in a different way.  All those drug store guys probably wondered what these kids were doing with all the salt peter.  "Making a corned beef sir, what else"? Mixed 50/50 with sugar it makes a very flammable powder. As it burns, it produces that same lava like stuff that drips off the end of highway flares. 

As were most red blooded boys back then, anything that caught on fire or exploded immediately had our full attention. We found many uses for this substance.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 12, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> If they defund the police, what do they expect? Gangs will come and no one will be there to protect them. I'd be scared and rightly so. What about the people who _didn't_ want the police defunded? They don't get protection now, either....





I ain’t skeered 




One day on a lonely bit of road a police officer sees big sur 51 speeding in his pickup.

So the police officer pulls him over and tells biggy that he was speeding a bit, but then notices all these guns in the pickup truck.

There is a gun rack with rifles and shotguns behind the driver and the driver has two revolvers on each hip, a .45 across his chest and a small ankle gun.

The police officer says, "Bigs ,  what are you afraid of?"

Biggy  says, "Not a damn thing.”


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> If they defund the police, what do they expect? Gangs will come and no one will be there to protect them. I'd be scared and rightly so. What about the people who _didn't_ want the police defunded? They don't get protection now, either....


Support your second amendment right to bear arms and do so.  Make dam sure to go sign up for one of those 1 or 2 week training programs out west, like Frontsight. There are several. Practice practice practice.

Most importantly, get your mind right.  Some maybe cant.  Deadly force is permanent and there will be a ton of "paperwork" trust me.  If you cant contemplate that, then I would be worried.  Very worried. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> If they defund the police, what do they expect? Gangs will come and no one will be there to protect them. I'd be scared and rightly so. What about the people who _didn't_ want the police defunded? They don't get protection now, either....




Things to think about:  Those coming that worry you....who are they, and who supports them?  These are basic investigatory points to ask. One of the first lessons in cross examination is 2 part.  Never ask the question you dont already know the answer to, and never ask "Who, or "how"  Why? Because they will begin with a bunch of Bee Ess you cant object to because you opened the door by asking!  Why are these rules?  To avoid untrue narratives being given as evidence. Or at least a path to avoid that.

Today, nothing is "investigatory" anymore.  It's about create a narrative that supports some far fetched pile that one supports and vilify all those that oppose you and suppress their First amendment right to voice the contrary, or to make a living.  Exactly what the founding Fathers warned about, and the authors of the Constitution carefully framed to prevent.

Strange, the Constitution seems to be relegated to something that's just "in the way" of some folks.

If you don't like whats going on and you havent already, everyone should ask these and all questions. Especially question those that rise up in opposition to your inquiry, whoever they may be, and what ever party if any.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2021)

Hmmm....lot to think about there Bubba.  First of all, how did this happen.  It seems like half the country wants to destroy everything we stand and have fought for. Freedom ain't free!   Seems like those who want to change America don't really have a clue what they want to to change it to.  

If this country is so bad why does everybody want to come here.  But at the end of the day I have found avoiding those individuals is the best solution for me.  I'm not gonna change their mind and THEY DAMN SURE ARN'T GONNA CHANGE MINE.

Don't ask me about my politics and I won't ask you about yours.  If ya want to talk fishing that will be ok.  But if you start preaching I will ask you to go away.  

My work in the grow is done....now time to work in the sun.  Hotter that a firecracker out there but I have to get shit done.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2021)

Waiting for lawn to dry after yesterday's storm.  Nice bright sun, shouldn't take long, won't help with heat.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 12, 2021)

Well, my plans for today just took a shit. Old Hen comes in and says, "I think we've got a problem."
It's a tone reserved for an oh fork moment. The 130 gallon aquarium popped a leak. Busy draining it down and netting fish. Gonna take 'em back where I got 'em and give them away. Can't stand to think of them dying on my watch.
Could be worse. House ain't on fire.


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2021)

130 gal aquarium.....holly crap.  Sounds like a lot of work to me.  Sorry Hippy.  Just got all my bushes trimmed.  Had to take a water break.  I just can't take the heat anymore.  Will be at this all day at this pace.


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2021)

My working day is over.   I am one tired mo fo.  






Time for a cold one and a Jacuzzi


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, my plans for today just took a shit. Old Hen comes in and says, "I think we've got a problem."
> It's a tone reserved for an oh forkoved all the ones  moment. The 130 gallon aquarium popped a leak. Busy draining it down and netting fish. Gonna take 'em back where I got 'em and give them away. Can't stand to think of them dying on my watch.of giving they all away
> Could be worse. House ain't on fire.


Hippie ask to see if the guy can rent you the use of one of his tanks at their store for a day or so ,instead of giving them all away
Unless you are done with fish tanks , I loved all the ones I had .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, my plans for today just took a shit. Old Hen comes in and says, "I think we've got a problem."
> It's a tone reserved for an oh fork moment. The 130 gallon aquariu, butm popped a leak. Busy draining it down and netting fish. Gonna take 'em back where I got 'em and give them away. Can't stand to think of them dying on my watch.
> Could be worse. House ain't on fire.


Very sorry , but I have too
Maybe when the fish are dried out you can make a dry tank
So much easier to care for


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 13, 2021)

Look I found another pic of Bigsur


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 13, 2021)

pute said:


> @ GW....ever notice the lawmakers calling to defund the police always have private security.  They will be fine....the rest of us are screwed.



Or they demand police protection at the drop of a hat................



SusanneH said:


> If they defund the police, what do they expect? Gangs will come and no one will be there to protect them. I'd be scared and rightly so. What about the people who _didn't_ want the police defunded? They don't get protection now, either....



It is about whose ox is being gored.  Those colliding with the police are not as fond of them as those depending on them for protection.



Bubba said:


> As an aside, we discovered salt peter, potassium nitrate in a different way.  All those drug store guys probably wondered what these kids were doing with all the salt peter.  "Making a corned beef sir, what else"? Mixed 50/50 with sugar it makes a very flammable powder. As it burns, it produces that same lava like stuff that drips off the end of highway flares. As were most red blooded boys back then, anything that caught on fire or exploded immediately had our full attention. We found many uses for this substance. Bubba



We only used it for black gun powder.



Bubba said:


> Support your second amendment right to bear arms and do so.  Make dam sure to go sign up for one of those 1 or 2 week training programs out west, like Frontsight. There are several. Practice practice practice. Most importantly, get your mind right.  Some maybe cant.  Deadly force is permanent and there will be a ton of "paperwork" trust me.  If you cant contemplate that, then I would be worried.  Very worried.



Tons of paperwork and money.  When I got my concealed carry license, it cost about $10K in legal fees to defend yourself after shooting someone, even if you were legal and justified.  The DA's around here just don't like the idea of people being shot for any reason.



pute said:


> If this country is so bad why does everybody want to come here.  But at the end of the day I have found avoiding those individuals is the best solution for me.  I'm not gonna change their mind and THEY DAMN SURE ARN'T GONNA CHANGE MINE.



The key point!!!  Why do all these folks try so hard to move here, just so they can change it to more like the place they are trying to escape...............



Hippie420 said:


> The 130 gallon aquarium popped a leak. Busy draining it down and netting fish. Gonna take 'em back where I got 'em and give them away. Can't stand to think of them dying on my watch. Could be worse. House ain't on fire.



You velly rucky boy..........  My friend came back from a weekend hiking to find that his tank had earlier failed and besides the hardwood floors buckling, the place stank of dead fish.


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2021)

Morning, gotta walk the dog before it gets to hot....will tickle the century mark again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 13, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning, gotta walk the dog before it gets to hot....will tickle the century mark again.


----------



## giggy (Jun 13, 2021)

morning, it's 08:47 and 79º but you won't stay dry, humidity: 77% wind 1 mph, with a high of 91. that's the deep south for you.


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2021)

Morning giggy...where have ya been?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 13, 2021)

My cat, Fuzzy, pokes at me with her little footie in the same way when she wants a treat. 

Irresistabobble.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 13, 2021)

That's One smart cat


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 13, 2021)

G'Afternoon, y'all. Had to do food shopping solo this a.m., wife is still in bed sick. I have 0 (ZERO) use for the blue gang. I don't call them or ask for their help EVER! Being a Patch Holder in Shitcago for most of my adult life and how the blue gang treated us, made me this way... FTBG


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2021)

What's the Blue Gang? You mean the police?
They never messed with us much. We cleaned the drugs up in our town where our Clubhouses were. Guess we got on their good side.
Then again I never lived in Chicago. Did know some brothers who were members of your Club though. SPIDER was one of the Outlaws. I believe his name was Stephen Applewhite. Great Tattoo artist.
I personally have never called the Popo. They sent my ass to Prison twice but I never blamed anyone but my own dumbass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 13, 2021)

I know who DB Cooper was


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2021)

If you tell, you'll be sleeping with Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If you tell, you'll be sleeping with Jimmy Hoffa.


I also know where Jim is Buried ...........................


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 13, 2021)

G'Afternoon, y'all. We started calling them the blue gang after a pig told us "We're the biggest gang in the city" I'm a plant felon only because they LIED in court & they told me the lie after they arrested me.  "And who is the judge gonna believe, a fine upstand p.o. like myself or a piece of shit like you" And some folks wonder why I HATE them.
WH. if I might ask which chapter of the Fugarwe Tribe M.C. were they from. Closest Chpt. to you is in NOLA After that Baldwin County  & Huntsville Alabama, then a couple Arkansas & a double handful in Illinois. Mother Chapter is Chicago. There may be more now I've been retired 13 years or so...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2021)

Have no idea. Never asked him. He did some tatts for me when he was in Dallas. He was seeing a girl I knew. Could have sworn he said he was from Chicago. I seen his colors. He was a crazy fker. 
He was also Into Crank. The guy had guns everywhere. Never seen him again after I went to prison. And before you ask I have no idea why he was in Texas. 
That was close to 40 yrs ago brother. 
Now that I re read your post maybe I got my wires crossed. I thought you said you were with the Outlaw MC out of Chicago.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hey, Yoop! Ole Donny Baker is pickin' on you and your new ride!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 14, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Afternoon, y'all. We started calling them the blue gang after a pig told us "We're the biggest gang in the city" I'm a plant felon only because they LIED in court & they told me the lie after they arrested me.  "And who is the judge gonna believe, a fine upstand p.o. like myself or a piece of shit like you" And some folks wonder why I HATE them.



It came as a shock to me when I discovered through personal experience that cops regularly lie in court to make their case and judges cut them slack, even when the evidence irrefutably demonstrates that fact.  It is about winning and the last thing to happen in our justice system, is justice.

When we took on an egregiously capricious judge to have him removed and his cases revisited/overturned, he simply suddenly got too sick to practice, and his disbarment trial was put on indefinite hold, so that none of his blatant ** was ever addressed.  It is also a good-ole-boy network.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 14, 2021)

Here is a really nice thing -- A young girl genius.  You just gotta watch this.  At five years of age, she sketched things so realistically... amazing.

Then, she only got better.  Beyond belief better. You will have to pause it now and then to get a really good look at her incredible brilliance.


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Another Moanday and another day of hiding from the heat.

I support the "Blue Gang" but I have never been in a situation where one lied in court to win his case.  I have been able to stay out of their way most of my life and now with marijuana being legal there is one less thing to fear from them.  I suspect my elevated age has a lot to do with the way I feel.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 14, 2021)

Yep. Give me a life sentence and you might be feeding me for a year or two.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2021)

I have never blamed the police for my dumb shit. They never fked with me until I screwed up. I also knew when I put those colors on my back I was putting myself out there under a microscope. I didn't give a shit. That's what Outlaws do.
Drift must run into some crooked ass cops. They are out there for sure.
The Judge I dealt with the 1st time I went to prison was a real prick. Gave me 7 yrs and I didn't have a record at the time and I wasn't in a MC. I was 19 yrs old. So I know all about assholes in the justice system.


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2021)

I spent a weekend in jail once.  Enough for me.  I have a cute ass and jail and I would not get along.   I don't know if I am considered an outlaw or not but I have always lived life on the edge.  I toed the line but rarely stepped across it.  I guess I am lucky am rarely out after dark when the cops are really on the look out. 

Never had and don't want to ever have a cop come knocking on my door.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 14, 2021)

I've spent a lot of time in jail and prison, but I had 40 pounds of tools around my waist and got paid a really decent wage to be there.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I've spent a lot of time in jail and prison, but I had 40 pounds of tools around my waist and got paid a really decent wage to be there.


Hippie?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2021)

Your fking killing me Roster.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 14, 2021)

I can beat all of you guys with my charge sheet. I only have one item:
Operating and assisting in the operation of an illegal radio station, pursuant to the Marine Broadcasting Offences Act.
But I didn't go to court. I spent a year in Saudi instead, which was 100x worse.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 14, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I can beat all of you guys with my charge sheet. I only have one item:
> Operating and assisting in the operation of an illegal radio station, pursuant to the Marine Broadcasting Offences Act.
> But I didn't go to court. I spent a year in Saudi instead, which was 100x worse.


Did you work on the radio station out in the North Sea or maybe the Atlantic(been a really long time & I don't remember) I did listen to it when I was stationed @ RAF Lakenheath from 1976 till 1980.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 14, 2021)

I would not even pickup a phone to call for help if I saw one laying in the street bleeding out!


pute said:


> I support the "Blue Gang" but I have never been in a situation where one lied in court to win his case.  I have been able to stay out of their way most of my life and now with marijuana being legal there is one less thing to fear from them.  I suspect my elevated age has a lot to do with the way I feel.


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> I would not even pickup a phone to call for help if I saw one laying in the street bleeding out!


Drift, you on obviously carry scars that I don't.  I totally understand though!   There are things going on these days that make me furious and believe me watching  them bleed out wouldn't be good enough.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2021)

I hate bad cops

the good cops will be the ones who pull people out of burning cars , administer first aid to a doper who just od’d on smack , and rescues children from crack head parents and pedophiles...

I support good cops who show up for work everyday and lay their arse on the line for the community they serve by running into dangerous situations instead of running away

there are good and bad people in every race , religion , or sex.


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2021)

True,well said.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 14, 2021)

Im using Fungus Gants to control my mites


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I hate bad cops
> 
> the good cops will be the ones who pull people out of burning cars , administer first aid to a doper who just od’d on smack , and rescues children from crack head parents and pedophiles...
> 
> ...


Would be like saying every Biker is Evil and they are not


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Would be like saying every Biker is Evil and they are not


Correct. Some of the nicest people I know and ride with.
Just dont mess with one.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2021)

pute said:


> True,well said.



For only $19.95 a month my company will provide to you the best opinions of every major hot topic from America to Aberjhani , from Mongolia to Missouri , and at no extra cost , we will throw in opinions on women’s topics.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2021)

Drift if you had a child or brother that was a cop you bet your ******* you would want someone to help them if they lay dying in the streets because some fking ******* like BLM or Antifa or prick with no conscience ganged up on them with thier punk ass.. I get your pissed bro,, but not all cops are bad. I know some cops that are good decent ppl. How much time did you do?


----------



## leafminer (Jun 14, 2021)

Drifting13 said:


> Did you work on the radio station out in the North Sea or maybe the Atlantic(been a really long time & I don't remember) I did listen to it when I was stationed @ RAF Lakenheath from 1976 till 1980.


Yeah I did. It was a helluva experience. We went through two force 10s and one force 11. I was practically crapping myself.


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2021)

Good night.  Just like the pot industry some good people some bad.  I try and avoid the latter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Good night.  Just like the pot industry some good people some bad.  I try and avoid the latter.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 15, 2021)

pute said:


> I support the "Blue Gang" but I have never been in a situation where one lied in court to win his case.  I have been able to stay out of their way most of my life and now with marijuana being legal there is one less thing to fear from them.  I suspect my elevated age has a lot to do with the way I feel.



I support the Blue Gang as well.  I just don't fully trust them after watching them in action and consider them lesser of the two evils.  

As has been noted, they are people, with people issues, and some are there to selflessly protect and serve, while others are drawn to the profession in search of dominion over others to bolster sagging egos.  

Sadly, when you look into the abys, the abys looks back at you, so part of people issues is becoming jaded by experience.   Interfacing daily with the dregs of society takes its toll on even the kindly servants and doesn't improve their perspective or temperament.

Having had a family member work as a deputy provided some insight, as he grew to feel that it was fair game to lie to get a conviction, if the conviction was deserved in his perspective.  

It is also a brotherhood and good ole boy network that cover each other's six.  I once demonstrated with photographs that a traffic officer was lying and got the case dropped due to "reasonable doubt", only to be later accosted by other officers trying to disprove my irrefutable proof, and the officer who lost threatened me on the way out, telling me that he knew where I lived and worked and that he was going to get me.  

My wife was a legal assistant, which is how I came to lose confidence in the legal justice system.  I came to believe that the best defense is to stay out of it and endeavor to make that so.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 15, 2021)

I think the key to life is being a little bitty fish in a big, BIG pond.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 15, 2021)

Before I was lied about I had several "friends" that wore a badge, most were LEMC's. After I was convicted felon they stopped calling or coming over to visit. Only one had the balls to tell me that due to being a convicted felon he could no longer call or come over.
I did 3 years on paper. But that cost me $25K. 15K to lawyer and 10K to g-d knows who. I think I know who got the 10K but I don't know for sure that it was the judge. Remember this was Cook County , which Shitcago is part of. For what it's worth I haven't spoken with my sister since my mom passed, for lying to me...


WeedHopper said:


> Drift if you had a child or brother that was a cop you bet your ass you would want someone to help them if they lay dying in the streets because some fking ass BLM or Antifa or prick with no conscience ganged up on them with thier punk ass.. I get your pissed bro,, but not all cops are bad. I know some cops that are good decent ppl. How much time did you do?


----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2021)

When I go out and about I don't go to far and over time most of the local county sheriff's recognize me and my truck.  Then the opportunity I always speak or waive to them.  IMO they have a tough job and a little bit of kindness and respect goes a long way in the long run.

Morning I have been on the run since the sun came up.  Walked the dog, put Revive down on the yard and honey do's.   Coffee time but I am hot from all my morning activities.  Think water sounds better at this point.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I think the key to life is being a little bitty fish in a big, BIG pond.



And ride in the center of the posse with your piece handy and your head down.....................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 15, 2021)

pute said:


> When I go out and about I don't go to far and over time most of the local county sheriff's recognize me and my truck.  Then the opportunity I always speak or waive to them.  IMO they have a tough job and a little bit of kindness and respect goes a long way in the long run.



Kindness and respect certainly go further if you aspire to receive the same consideration back.


----------



## TheVoice (Jun 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> You wanted to Ignore what and why? That he is an old White Man or that a bunch of fking Morons are wanting White ppl to say they are responsible for something they had nothing to do with?
> As for the Bad moon. I think He is talking about what's going to happen to their asses if they push this bullshit to far.





Bubba said:


> And the band plays on. Love the look on their face looking down the very large bore of my .45......wind out of sail,  Bang!
> 
> Bubba
> 
> ...




I’ll just say this and you can take it how you please. I’m Black. I’m a Vet. I vote in the best interest of myself and my community. I don’t wanna defund the police, My family is full of Law Enforcement. I do want them to apply justice evenly. I do not want them showing up at my door armed to the teeth bc my scary ass white neighbor thinks I’m “in the wrong neighborhood”… and while I was serving, I was almost killed by 2 caucasian GI’s for that very reason. I was also stopped for the color of my skin for no reason only to have my documents thrown in the vehicle. The other side, I’ve have my military career saved and extended by a White Captain,when my Black supervisor failed to supervise, and assist.
I’m saying all this to say… all DEMS or LIBERAL or Black people or any other label used to separate ppl is just that. I’d just challenge all of us to rethink our purpose. Black people arent making white ppl poor… the rich are. You have to be in power to be responsible. And even when we had a black president… he answered to a whole bunch of folks that look nothing like me, hue wise. I respect ppl that see me for me. I worked to defend the same principles you desire, not to be cut out of them… just as you desire not to. But yet here we are politically still asking to vote… just 1 time per person…and have it actually be equal to all the other votes. So that’s what I didn’t understand. Bc I don’t want you to be “responsible” for slavery, but at the same time… I don’t want my house to be appraised at less bc of my skin color, I don’t want ice tea poured on my fellow black soldier (in TEXAS this happened) because I stoped at the wrong rest stop that still doesn't serve blacks. That’s all. Is that too much too ask?
I just wanna live… with the same safety and freedoms everyone else enjoys.


----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2021)

Well Voice, just so ya know.....I don't care what the color of your skin is.  I will treat you the same way you treat me.  I like everybody until you show me you don't like me.  Then I feel the same about you as you do me. 

As far a s black people making white people poor.....that is a new one to me.....I don't believe that just like I don't believe white people make black people poor.  Morgan Freeman said it best.  " The oppressed are oppressed because they think they are.  Get off your lazy ass and go to work."  That includes people of all color and walks of life. 

IMO the people in this country aren't racist, the people in Washington want us to hate each other....why.....?   Good question. 

I am probably a bit over the edge but one last thought.....You are welcome here Voice and I will treat you the same way you treat me.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 15, 2021)

pute said:


> the people in Washington want us to hate each other....why.....?


Divide and conquer.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## TheVoice (Jun 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Well Voice, just so ya know.....I don't care what the color of your skin is.  I will treat you the same way you treat me.  I like everybody until you show me you don't like me.  Then I feel the same about you as you do me.
> 
> As far a s black people making white people poor.....that is a new one to me.....I don't believe that just like I don't believe white people make black people poor.  Morgan Freeman said it best.  " The oppressed are oppressed because they think they are.  Get off your lazy ass and go to work."  That includes people of all color and walks of life.
> 
> ...


@pute that would be great if it was universal. I don’t look to dislike ppl. My service never said defend specific colors… unless it was the stars n stripes. The get off your  “lazy ass” thing has been attributed to Black for as far as I can remember. (not saying that was your intent to be offensive) but for Blacks saying “lazy” is just as bad a saying “water melon” and the reality is, some times the thing we think is normal is offensive to others, but bc we intact so little and everyone is “tribal” you’d never know until it’s too late. There are LAZY Blacks just as there are some lazy whites or any other race… but some bust their ass to feed their families. I did. I do. I’ve always worked 2 jobs or worked and ran my own businesses… I still have 2 and am retired. I don’t think I’m an enigma because all my friends have good or great paying jobs or thriving businesses. Some.. both.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2021)

TheVoice said:


> I’ll just say this and you can take it how you please. I’m Black. I’m a Vet. I vote in the best interest of myself and my community. I don’t wanna defund the police, My family is full of Law Enforcement. I do want them to apply justice evenly. I do not want them showing up at my door armed to the teeth bc my scary ass white neighbor thinks I’m “in the wrong neighborhood”… and while I was serving, I was almost killed by 2 caucasian GI’s for that very reason. I was also stopped for the color of my skin for no reason only to have my documents thrown in the vehicle. The other side, I’ve have my military career saved and extended by a White Captain,when my Black supervisor failed to supervise, and assist.
> I’m saying all this to say… all DEMS or LIBERAL or Black people or any other label used to separate ppl is just that. I’d just challenge all of us to rethink our purpose. Black people arent making white ppl poor… the rich are. You have to be in power to be responsible. And even when we had a black president… he answered to a whole bunch of folks that look nothing like me, hue wise. I respect ppl that see me for me. I worked to defend the same principles you desire, not to be cut out of them… just as you desire not to. But yet here we are politically still asking to vote… just 1 time per person…and have it actually be equal to all the other votes. So that’s what I didn’t understand. Bc I don’t want you to be “responsible” for slavery, but at the same time… I don’t want my house to be appraised at less bc of my skin color, I don’t want ice tea poured on my fellow black soldier (in TEXAS this happened) because I stoped at the wrong rest stop that still doesn't serve blacks. That’s all. Is that too much too ask?
> I just wanna live… with the same safety and freedoms everyone else enjoys.


Great post. 
And I happen to love Watermelon. I live in a prominently black neighborhood. Could give two shits what someones skin color is.
My Wife of 35 yrs is Hispanic.
Treat me with respect and I will treat you with respect. Act like a prick and I will treat you like a prick.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 15, 2021)

I call peeps 'watermelon headed' thinkers  all the time .. it just means no substance, ....  just juicy and sweet upstairs with a touch of diarrhea out of the mouth


----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2021)

TheVoice said:


> @pute that would be great if it was universal. I don’t look to dislike ppl. My service never said defend specific colors… unless it was the stars n stripes. The get off your  “lazy ass” thing has been attributed to Black for as far as I can remember. (not saying that was your intent to be offensive) but for Blacks saying “lazy” is just as bad a saying “water melon” and the reality is, some times the thing we think is normal is offensive to others, but bc we intact so little and everyone is “tribal” you’d never know until it’s too late. There are LAZY Blacks just as there are some lazy whites or any other race… but some bust their ass to feed their families. I did. I do. I’ve always worked 2 jobs or worked and ran my own businesses… I still have 2 and am retired. I don’t think I’m an enigma because all my friends have good or great paying jobs or thriving businesses. Some.. both.


You just said it yourself, if you read between the lines. you work hard you prosper.  You are lazy you live off entitlements.  By the way I wasn't quoting Morgan Freeman exactly but he said on camera essentially what you just said.  Plus I said "All Walks Of Life".


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 16, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all! A hearty welcome home to TheVoice from an older USAF Vet and that was a great post...


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Record heat today.  Every thing is burning up. My water bill will look like a house payment.  Hope the huge demand doesn't cause a power outage.

Fargin rabbits are munching in my veggie garden.  This rabbit repellent isn't working.....time for my pellet gun!  Mrs Pute isn't gonna like that but I gotta do what I gotta do.

Already to hot for coffee....


----------



## kevinn (Jun 16, 2021)

And I wish the deer would eat the weeds and not the flowers and vegs


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2021)

Deer meat for the fridge.


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2021)

Afternoon OFC.   Feels like a wasted day to me.  Fargin heat has me all hot around the collar.  Clouds have wandered over and that helps some but still feels like a blast furnace out.  I have spent most of the day piddling about in the basement. Decided to process kief. Off to the store for day ice and back to the basement.  Other that that I haven't done squat today.

Gonna try the rabbit repellent one  more time before I start blasting away.  I don't have a problem with deer here my fence keeps them out.  I suppose they could jump a 6' fence but they never have.  Between the rabbits, rats and birds I have enough critters to deal with anyway. 

Going out to dinner with two sets of neighbors tonight they are all pushing 80......sounds like fun doesn't it......NO!  But you gotta do what you gotta do.  I would love to get them stoned.....they might just loosen up and be fun.....Two of them love the current commander in chief in Washington which makes it even more challenging....I will have to watch what I say....wouldn't want to hurt their feelings.....I have to keep reminding myself they live right across the street.....I Need To MOVE.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 16, 2021)

did someone say let us get stoned?


----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2021)

been too hot not to


----------



## rubrown (Jun 16, 2021)

The Ceiling...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 16, 2021)

Today was a carbon copy of yesterday, mild and beautiful. Couldn't ask for a nicer day for puttering around the ranch.


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2021)

Good night potheads


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 17, 2021)

Good morning old fartsville. Hope all are still vertical. Anyway it be "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin' time ya'll.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2021)

Good morning all you Cool Cats

i second the motion on wake and bake , caffeine and cannabis for the win


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2021)

I do believe I'm gonna join ya. Gotta mow the back field today 'cause the weather is gonna get wet, and all it will take for the back to get out of control is a little more rain. It's kinda the saying here in Michigan, "If it ain't snowin', I'm mowin'."


----------



## pute (Jun 17, 2021)

Morning OFC.  No rain here. We now have several wildfires burning in Colorado.  Another 100 degree day coming.  We went from a wet spring to sweltering heat.

Cutting and hanging a Ghost Express today.  That will keep me in the cool basement most of the morning.  Might just hang out down there all day.  Stays in the mid to upper 60's down there.

Not much going on after that..... might as well get stoned.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2021)

pute said:


> Going out to dinner with two sets of neighbors tonight they are all pushing 80......sounds like fun doesn't it......NO!  But you gotta do what you gotta do.  I would love to get them stoned.....they might just loosen up and be fun.....Two of them love the current commander in chief in Washington which makes it even more challenging....I will have to watch what I say....wouldn't want to hurt their feelings.....I have to keep reminding myself they live right across the street.....I Need To MOVE.



I have a wide range of friends, that include some extreme left and right perspectives which make some subjects hard to navigate.  Yesterday I had a one of them yelling at me over the phone when we strayed too far into politics.  It was a subject that I am against, but voted for, same as she did, but in my case as the lesser of the evils.  I finally had to keep reminding her that she was yelling and suggesting that we change the subject.   Unfortunately we landed on another subject on which she was yelling at me again, sooo I begged off to go pee.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2021)

Crap bro. If all she does is yell ya might wanna ignore her phone calls.


----------



## pute (Jun 17, 2021)

@ GW.....you can't win those conversations.....especially with a woman.  Dinner was interesting to say the least.  Reminds me of the Wine and Cheese gatherings I have been to.  Boring!   Got to mind your manners and watch what you say.  Not one fargin cuss word the whole night. 

Subjects included ... touring museums,  art galleries and the weather.   ZZZZZZZZ.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wonder if they noticed how bad I wanted to go out and smoke a dube....


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 17, 2021)

G'Afternoon y'all! Found out why water pump wasn't working in the 2.5hp Yamahahaha outboard. Seems someone forgot to put the key back into the shaft & the impellor self-destructed. Need less to say no key in stock in the state of Fla. So I ordered 2 of them. 
Break in the rain, so we're running out to deli to get cold cuts. Later...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2021)

Hope ya catch some fish Brother.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## TheVoice (Jun 17, 2021)

Trfsrfr said:


> Divide and conquer.


bc: when you're distracted by watching who they tell you not to like, they pick your pockets, 1 law or inaction at time.


----------



## TheVoice (Jun 17, 2021)

pute said:


> You just said it yourself, if you read between the lines. you work hard you prosper.  You are lazy you live off entitlements.  By the way I wasn't quoting Morgan Freeman exactly but he said on camera essentially what you just said.  Plus I said "All Walks Of Life".



@pute now days ppl think that the very thing ppl work for is an entitlement...and that's another source of "the problem" bc if I work all my life, 
become disabled and get say Social security/ disability... some would say I'm on the govt tit not knowing how I came to be.
Some can work 15 mins ( a short time in yrs) and be entitled to the same benefit but less. My oldest brother (now deceased) never work a day in his life
an Honor student... had a mental break down at 17-19 yrs old but was on SSDI... why? bc Mom worked and he was a dependent. I say all that to say
what someone would have saw... was a young black man that seemed healthy NOT WORKING. But trust me... he could NEVER hold a job seeing 
split TV screens and one side telling him to kill you, while the other is saying he should LOVE YOU. From that side show experience I had watching his life...
I'd never assume what anyone is or should be entitled to. It lends strength to the argument that if people MIND THEIR business they don't have time to
monitor what assistance someone  thinks some one ELSE should have. Do some of us need help...yes! should it be withheld? NO. Can we save every one? we probably could... but it would require MONEY Hoarders to do a bit more, and stop blaming us regular, just like you folks. Like I said before, the Powerful will blame the subordinate every time


----------



## pute (Jun 17, 2021)

^^^^ well said.  Sounds like your brother really needed help and should get it.   Unfortunately there are lots out there no matter what skin color or walk of life they come from they just want the gov't to support them.  I have no respect for that group.  My tax dollars going to waste. 

There was a guy on the news the other day complaining about unemployment.  He had five kids and lost his job and wanted unemployment.  Funny thing, in this area every business has "Help Wanted" signs.  I am hearing about huge singing bonus....Why doesn't this father of 5 get off his lazy arize and go to work.  

We have made it now that you can stay at home and do nothing but apply for entitlements and make a good living.  Something fundamentally wrong with an able bodied man sitting at home when he could be working.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2021)

work work work
we gotta get outta this place
if it’s the last thing we ever do


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2021)

The last ten years I worked, I had to take many pee tests to secure employment. The people sucking up my tax dollars for free didn't have to.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> work work work
> we gotta get outta this place
> if it’s the last thing we ever do


We gotta get out of this place
Girl, there's a better life for me and you


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2021)

Nite all.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Crap bro. If all she does is yell ya might wanna ignore her phone calls.



She's under a lot of stress and I cut her some slack.  If that was her usual performance, we wouldn't be friends.



pute said:


> @ GW.....you can't win those conversations.....especially with a woman.



It is hard when there isn't agreement on the validity of the facts, or when the facts don't really matter, just the latest popular revelation on CNN or Oprah.



TheVoice said:


> @pute now days ppl think that the very thing ppl work for is an entitlement...and that's another source of "the problem" bc if I work all my life, become disabled and get say Social security/ disability... some would say I'm on the govt tit not knowing how I came to be.



Believing is seeing!  Looking at it from the perspective of someone believing that "Now days ppl think", I can see how you came to see things that way.

From my perspective as a mixed race American from poor white trash, that includes Native American, East Asian, and Nigerian, there are some people that feel the way you perceive they do, but to say people in general feel that way is hyperbole at best.

To put it in perspective, there are people that believe the Social Security that we all payed into is an entitlement.  George Carlin put it perfectly when he noted that by definition half the population has below average intelligence and Dr Abraham Maslow when he observed that there is pathology in the populous.  There will always be some miscreants.

Our perspective dictates how we respond to input, whether it is appropriate or not.  It is easier to respond appropriately if we "walk around the elephant" and note how its image changes from different perspectives, so as to better understand how one person sees a smiling face and the same time other sees an a**hole.

People also respond to what they observed in our actions and most often in kind to how we respond to them.  

At this moment in time, I perceive that there not systemic racism or bigotry, but a concerted effort to separate us by races and social class.  The violent clashes and wanton destruction aren't fixing any problems, they are creating more anger and distrust,  besides being stirred up and promoted by special interest groups trying to take over.



Hippie420 said:


> The last ten years I worked, I had to take many pee tests to secure employment. The people sucking up my tax dollars for free didn't have to.



As middle management I didn't have to take regular pee tests, just every time I was hired, promoted, changed my insurance, or had an industrial accident. I had no accidents, and increased my insurance only once so that limited me to four tests over the last 20 years before retirement.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 18, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Woke up to rain again this morning. So we went to Wally World & Sam's Club.  Home now & have a call into the Vet for Miss. Sara. We use a mobile Vet, it's the same price and less stress on the dog.


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2021)

Morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2021)

Afternoon ya old bastards. Get your asses to work. Im at the office taking it easy today.
Ive got a board full of jobs but they are handled for the week. Im a PM for for a Company that does all Government contracts in Federal Buildings. Ive been with them about 27Yrs. I was a Contractor up untill last year when the Corona Virus hit. I closed the doors on my business and they hired me as a PM. Money is good with a A LOT less headaches.
And if your wondering how an X Convict can get a Badge to work in a federal building,,,, its because i was Grand Fathered in before 911. I had to set down with Federal Marshals and explain my two trips to prison. None of my crimes were aggravated. Just dumb shit. Plus i lived down my Parole and discharged it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2021)

Texans to be allowed to carry concealed handguns without permits (msn.com)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Texans to be allowed to carry concealed handguns without permits (msn.com)


Since when did I need a permit?


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Texans to be allowed to carry concealed handguns without permits (msn.com)


I love your Governor Hopper.  Might make a good candidate for the White House in 24


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2021)

Yeah but i like Desantis even more.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Since when did I need a permit?


Really.  I've packed my whole life.  I do have a permit these days.  I live in a Constitutional Carry State, but the permit is good for twenty some odd other states as well.  

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> work work work
> we gotta get outta this place
> if it’s the last thing we ever do





ROSTERMAN said:


> We gotta get out of this place
> Girl, there's a better life for me and you



The favorite song of Vietnam veterans. We gotta get outta this place, if it's the last thing we ever do.......one way or the other.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Really.  I've packed my whole life.  I do have a permit these days.  I live in a Constitutional Carry State, but the permit is good for twenty some odd other states as well.
> 
> Bubba



my permit is the 2nd Amendment


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 19, 2021)

G'Morning, y'all. Going food shopping a day early. So I can play it lazy tomorrow, ok lazier than usual. 
Being a plant felon it's not worth the nickel it would cost me to possess gun or ammo...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2021)

The second amendment guarantees our right to bear arms, but individual locals have passed ordinances dictating when and where.  

I once paid a fine for discharging a pistol in a national forest and was told that while the second amendment guaranteed my right to bear a firearm in a national forest, it didn't give me permission to discharge it.

Locally they have passed laws forbidding even registered concealed carry in public buildings or spaces.  Define public space??  The streets and parks???

Chip, chip, chip.................


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2021)

Morning OFC. Happy shatterday!

I have guns but I hope I never have to use them.  Funny as a boy growing up I hunted year around.  I was a country boy back then and had some kind of a gun at arms reach almost all the time.  Today, a city boy and the guns are dormant and nevsr seen.  I have a pellet gun ready for varmits and that is it.

Girls get tea today.... brewing as we speak.  Should be done in 3 hours or so.  Also just pulled a plant for 48 hrs of dark before harvest.  That will take my morning.....cutting the grass after, that is my afternoon.  Would like to watch a bit of the US Open.  I played Torrey Pines once, beautiful course.

I suppose I should take the dog out back and see if the rabbits have been in the garden.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The second amendment guarantees our right to bear arms, but individual locals have passed ordinances dictating when and where.
> 
> I once paid a fine for discharging a pistol in a national forest and was told that while the second amendment guaranteed my right to bear a firearm in a national forest, it didn't give me permission to discharge it.
> 
> ...


Where I live it is defined very clearly, bars and restaurants, depends on percentage of food to alcohol served, and whether you have owner permission in some cases. Gatherings of certain numbers, I forget, 2500 IIRC, Banks obviously. Business's can elect to go no gun, and there are a few, but plaintiffs attorneys will allege negligence on part of business owner for not allowing people to defend themselves in their establishments.  Churches have previously been on the no carry list, but all that is in flux since several shootings against churches across the nation have been publicized.

Oddly, even before concealed carry, I argued that open carry would have been not banned in many cases, like walking down the street with one on your hip.  Not concealed, so....  Now its more confusing to me, open carry now definitely ok here, but never felt comfortable with it.  proper concealment doesn't make people nervous like seeing someone with one on the hip, or AR over the shoulder.  If someone comes up behind one carrying, grabs it from holster and kick/pushes them away, suddenly someone is armed....just like concealed better.

Some gun laws are irrational.  Mainly because anti gun folks are just not familiar with firearms, so laws are not always clear.  Short barreled rifles for instance.  If I want my AR15 rifle to have a shorter that 16" barrel, I must apply for a tax stamp and pay 200 bucks. Now if that same gun is an AR15 pistol, (the only difference being the stock/but part that normally goes against your shoulder, is now a brace to steady in pistol use. built as a pistol, you are fine. What if they caught you firing it from the shoulder, instead of using as a pistol brace, well, I do not know.  On the other hand, the whole idea of banning SBR is silly.  Same with shot guns.  Typically, barrel must be 18" or longer, but....several manufacturers are making 12 gauge shot guns with not only a way shorter barrel, but even overall length including stock appears way to short and requiring tax stamp?  Nope, it is categorized separately as "Any other firearm" or something like that, so it's fine.

Don't get me started on suppressors....still need a tax stamp and trust, like other NFA items

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2021)

Afternoon.  The grow has been given beneficial tea, pruned and fed.  Lawn in mowed trimmed and edged.  Here are some pictures of this years work.  Mrs Pute and I have worked hard again this year.....neighbors hate me....ha ha!

















Nice thing about being a meticulous grower is it carries over into you lawn and garden.  I love what I do and I hope it shows.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Don't get me started on suppressors....still need a tax stamp and trust, like other NFA items
> 
> Bubba


Back when they banned mags over ten rounds, I'd bought a Walther P99. It came with the baby mags. I got ahold of a guy in Germany that had bodies, springs, followers, etc. for the full sized mags. Ordered a few dozen. Legal to import, just a no-no to put together. All of the parts magickly found themselves together one night and I kept a few and sold the rest.
The dude thanked me for my business and asked if there was anything else In needed. I told him I'd like a factory laser light for a P22. He informed me that lasers were illegal in Germany, but he'd be happy to sell me a suppressor for it. Talk about temptation. The 10 years/10,000 dollar thing just wouldn't let me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2021)

Looks great Pute.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 19, 2021)

Awesome Job Mr Putes


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 19, 2021)

If'n I had a yard that small, I'd sell my mower and cut it with a pair of pinking shears.


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2021)

Well, it's dark now....I will show you the back tomorrow.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jun 20, 2021)

*Later...*


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy Fathers Day to all that are. Start the day off the right way with a session of "wake 'n bake". Puffin 'n Passin.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 20, 2021)

"pute, your yard looks fantastic bro.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2021)

Morning and Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon.  The grow has been given beneficial tea, pruned and fed.  Lawn in mowed trimmed and edged.  Here are some pictures of this years work.  Mrs Pute and I have worked hard again this year.....neighbors hate me....ha ha! Nice thing about being a meticulous grower is it carries over into you lawn and garden.  I love what I do and I hope it shows.



Looking high and tight brother! Good job!

Good morning all ya'll fathers and muthas!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Pagan (Jun 20, 2021)

Gardener Wanted, 8 € per hour and all the avocados you can eat.
Bring your own climbing gear.







People ask how long it takes to walk down to the village.
I tell them if they shut their eyes and walk around a bit, ---- about seven seconds.


----------



## giggy (Jun 20, 2021)

morning and happy fathers day you old farts. hope yall have a great one.


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2021)

Morning.  Happy Dad's day


----------



## Bubba (Jun 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Back when they banned mags over ten rounds, I'd bought a Walther P99. It came with the baby mags. I got ahold of a guy in Germany that had bodies, springs, followers, etc. for the full sized mags. Ordered a few dozen. Legal to import, just a no-no to put together. All of the parts magickly found themselves together one night and I kept a few and sold the rest.
> The dude thanked me for my business and asked if there was anything else In needed. I told him I'd like a factory laser light for a P22. He informed me that lasers were illegal in Germany, but he'd be happy to sell me a suppressor for it. Talk about temptation. The 10 years/10,000 dollar thing just wouldn't let me.


Yes....I have a device often sold at shows and online. It allows you to screw a certain size oil filter on the end of your to be cleaned barrel, so you don't drip nasty cleaning fluid onto the floor.  Well, I saw some enterprising chap on youtube who must have accidently left it on the end of barrel when he fired it.  Dam if it didnt suppress the noise even on full auto. 

Mine stays in the box somewhere around.  I'm not sure if its legal to screw it onto the end of the barrel, unless barrel (well, upper) is taken off of the gun's lower....more silly laws....

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy non-lactating parental unit's day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 20, 2021)

That is so cool


----------



## Bubba (Jun 20, 2021)

That the idea...the one from gun suppliers is made to look/function as the flash hider.  Not sure why you would need a flash hider for
cleaning your barrel though.  They also suggested using a certain truck filter, not sure why that would matter for barrel cleaning either.

Mine stays in the box.  If I want a suppressor, I buy one and the tax stamp, zombie apocalypse not withstanding. But then I guess a few oil spots on the floor won't matter.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jun 20, 2021)

Berkey filters came in ..  gonna detox my third eye for father's day



*Postures  ...  Leave Your Body Behind

*
.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 20, 2021)

What a great father's day! Got lots 'o goodies this morning, then Pullet took the Old Hen and me out to a nice Italian restaurant for brunch. She's flying out in the morning to Lost Wages with a few of her girlfriends to help 'em keep the lights burning. I think they're going mostly for the shows and to get away from the rat race for a week. More power to 'em.


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2021)

My fathers day is now officially over.  Great day.  Sipping vodka now.  

Glad to see John Rahm  win  the US open after robbing him a few weeks ago because they say he tested positive for Covid with a 6 stroke lead in the final round.  Golf is an individual sport outside......the tournament was over....bullshit!

Hope all had a great day.  

Hippie, have a great time....while the cat is away the mice will play.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Hippie, have a great time....while the cat is away the mice will play.



But do be careful what you catch..................


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2021)

Monday morning coffee....aarrrgggg


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> What a great father's day! Got lots 'o goodies this morning, then Pullet took the Old Hen and me out to a nice Italian restaurant for brunch. She's flying out in the morning to Lost Wages with a few of her girlfriends to help 'em keep the lights burning. I think they're going mostly for the shows and to get away from the rat race for a week. More power to 'em.


I see you now LOL  Have fun................................ But not too much


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2021)

Sent the Pullet a clip from Final Destination while she was waiting for her flight at the airport. She flies quite a bit, but for some reason, the Vegas trips got her nervous. I always like throwing kerosene on a fire.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Sent the Pullet a clip from Final Destination while she was waiting for her flight at the airport. She flies quite a bit, but for some reason, the Vegas trips got her nervous. I always like throwing kerosene on a fire.....


Hope she bought extra insurance too. You sick bastard


----------



## pute (Jun 21, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Hope all had great holiday.  I used to get ties and other stuff I didn't want for father's day.  Not this year...... everybody pitched in and bought me  upgraded security cameras for the grow and house.  What a country!!!  Now I will be so high I can see you coming.    These are so sensitive I can see a flea scratching his ass.

Nice cool day here.  I see a walk by the lake coming later.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

I know someone on here has these birds. Cant remember who.

'Aggressive' Peacock Attacks Boy, 3, Leaving Him Covered in Blood (msn.com)


----------



## pute (Jun 21, 2021)

^^^Walt


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

I hate fking fleas. I just had to bath my dog yesterday, and he hardly ever has fleas. This damn hot ass Texas weather and my idiot neighbors behind hasn't helped.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 21, 2021)

Good mornin' old farts. Had me a good Dad's Day. My 3 grandsons and my oldest boy and my daughter, who brought the 2 youngest boys as my youngest boy is in the Navy and his wife was working as a flight attendant for Delta.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I know someone on here has these birds. Cant remember who.
> 
> 'Aggressive' Peacock Attacks Boy, 3, Leaving Him Covered in Blood (msn.com)


Meh.  It was a Brit kid.  Probably a peacock taken from Iran.  The throne bird.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Jun 21, 2021)

42C in the shade. Hopefully the solar panels are balancing out the minisplit. I wonder what I can buy a 5KVA generator for. Just in case...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 274304





my peeps


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 274304


Is she kicking him in the sack from behind ? weird picture


----------



## pute (Jun 21, 2021)

Good night


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 22, 2021)

Goooode mawning ya'll!  Let the good times roll!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Goooode mawning ya'll!  Let the good times roll!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 22, 2021)

Two for Tuesday or whatever , the coffee is hot and black.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Pagan (Jun 22, 2021)

Took my brother to the shrink yesterday.
"He thinks he´s a hen."
"Oh dear, how long has this been going on ?"
"Maybe ten years or so."
"And you left it ´til now ??"
"Well, we needed the eggs."


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2021)

Morning OFC.  The heat is back.  Just saw a fargin rabbit in the garden.  

Busy day in the grow today.  Cool down there.  Scissor time again as well.   Sometimes I wonder why I do this.....tough to get away. 

Speaking of getting away.....there is a fishing trip on the horizon for me.  Will have to time everything so I can be away for a couple of days.  I am a slave to my grow.

But, in the mean time I am gonna suck down copious amounts of java to get my motor started.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 22, 2021)

Average temp around here this time of year is 80. Only gonna make it to 65 today. Global warming my azz. Makes me so mad, I'm gonna drink beer!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2021)

YIKESY-POO!!

Disastah in da garage.  In the middle of the night, a huge, 12-foot, three-tier tool rack with just about everything imaginable in the way of hand tools, wires, heavy metal tape rolls, yada for about 300 pounds decided 20 years was long enough without a break.

*C-R-A-S-H-I-T-T-Y* _BOOM/BANG/CRUNCH_/tinkle

Herself started a quick protection spell while I grabbed the .44 Magnum from under my pillow.  Fuzzy ran in the bedroom a got under the covers to pee.

OK... Lemme start over:  The "*C-R-A-S-H-I-T-T-Y* _BOOM/BANG/CRUNCH_/tinkle" part is straight-arrow.

Investigation revealed the eek-eek.  Somehow, the brand-new, semi-autonomous Camry I bought her was spared.  By about two inches from an AXE. 

I sit here as wet as a teenage girl at an Elvis show.  Fargin garage is NOT A/C'd.  Hadda go get a concrete drill and some concrete screws (them blue ones).

I've got a plan that would be something my brother-in-law Bill might come up with.  But unlike Bill, this plan might actually work.

Ya cain't even get within three feet of the wall to drill because of the mountain of detritus.  Sooo... risking my alabaster bod to the Nth degree, I ignored the Law of Gravy, and climbed shakily up Mount Husky to begin drilling six holes 8' above the floor.

Why not clean up first?  'Cause they ain't no place to put alla that stuff without puttin' it on the fargin wall -- which is why I built that huge rack 20 years ago in the second place.

The result is:  I got the bare rack (partially) up.  It needs some fixin', though.  But I am as beat as an egg in an omelet recipe.  My stamina at 80+ sucks like a reverse butterfly fart.  (a fair comparison of world impact)

Sooo... Herself's car sits under the rubber tree (shade).  The garage is littered with debris... and I am in here typing while recovering from an attack of the farts and total exhaustion.  (*sigh*)


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 22, 2021)

Pop those tap-cons in at a slight downward angle. Won't have to worry about shear as much and gravity will actually make the rack tighter to the wall. Lead anchors are also an idea.
Just be glad ya weren't standin' next to it when it decided to loose it's battle. Woulda hurt yer tootsies!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Pop those tap-cons in at a slight downward angle. Won't have to worry about shear as much and gravity will actually make the rack tighter to the wall. Lead anchors are also an idea.
> Just be glad ya weren't standin' next to it when it decided to loose it's battle. Woulda hurt yer tootsies!


Got that right.  Whatta fargin mess.

I had used fairly large lead inserts (_not_ at an angle).  This time, I drilled 4" into the concrete wall, and screwed the 5" cement screws in.  Lotsa.

If it lasts another 20 years, I'll be over 100... Then I'll hire one of those TV garage-cleaning companies.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  The heat is back.  Just saw a fargin rabbit in the garden.
> 
> Busy day in the grow today.  Cool down there.  Scissor time again as well.   Sometimes I wonder why I do this.....tough to get away.
> 
> ...


Can you borrow a have a heart live trap and relocate them


----------



## TheVoice (Jun 22, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^ well said.  Sounds like your brother really needed help and should get it.   Unfortunately there are lots out there no matter what skin color or walk of life they come from they just want the gov't to support them.  I have no respect for that group.  My tax dollars going to waste.
> 
> There was a guy on the news the other day complaining about unemployment.  He had five kids and lost his job and wanted unemployment.  Funny thing, in this area every business has "Help Wanted" signs.  I am hearing about huge singing bonus....Why doesn't this father of 5 get off his lazy arize and go to work.
> 
> We have made it now that you can stay at home and do nothing but apply for entitlements and make a good living.  Something fundamentally wrong with an able bodied man sitting at home when he could be working.



Yeah… but if I had a job making 80k and lost it… I’m tryna finda a job that’s equal pay or close… and that takes time. From my work history I’m considered “unemployable” bc the past make me unadaptable to the future. Imagine that. People make their choices. Like I said. It’s easy to judge. And thanks about my brother but he’s deceased… prob got the best deal of us all.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2021)

"Flatulance" <-- noun.  An emergency vehicle that picks you up after you are run over by a steam roller.


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2021)

@Voice, I totally understand regarding a  job search.  Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.  I have never taken unemployment.  Couple of times in my life I had to temporally take a giant step back just to keep food on the table.  Eventually a good paying job came my way. My last job lasted 25 years and I retired at 60.  

This is the land of opportunity for all.  If you bust your ass and commit yourself you will do better in this country that almost any other.  NO matter what skin color you are wearing hard work pays off and good people are very hard to find.  As a business owner I know.  Doesn't matter to me as long as you produce I needed you.  10% of us are over producers and 90% do just enough to get by.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2021)

Totally agree Pute. I owned my own business for over 27 yrs before i shut the doors. I make pretty good money as a PM and i know i have a check coming every week. Course i have worked for this Company almost 28 yrs. Most of those yrs as a Sub Contractor and now as a PM. My house and cars are paid for. No other Country even come close to America. Why the fk do you think we have such a problem at the border. As for skin color im sick of hearing about it. There are Millions of good Black ppl making a hell of a lot more money then my White ass. And i dont know shit about slavery. Never met a slave nor anybody that has owned slaves. My ppl were poor dirt farmers and ranchers that worked their ass off and didnt have any help from slaves nor did they want it. 
If you cant find a job in these day and times you dont want one.


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2021)

Bottom line is ......  I am to proud to not  take a gov't handout.  I have had jobs that would make a Billy Goat puke.  There is help wanted signs on every store I walk into and yet unemployment has been rising since Jan 20th.  What the farg is wrong with this country.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Bottom line is ......  I am to proud not to take a gov't handout.  I have had jobs that would make a Billy Goat puke.  There is help wanted signs on every store I walk into and yet unemployment has been rising since Jan 20th.  What the farg is wrong with this country.


Bunch of lazy a mother fkers that don't wanna work. Pretty simple.
I have never been on unemployment. I worked some real shitty jobs to pay my bills though. That's what a man does. Government shuts this bullshit down and they will work or starve. Plenty work everywhere. So if your going hungry and are not disabled,, you area lazy piece of shit.


----------



## AngryPossum (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello yee old farts, is 59 considered old?


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2021)

AngryPossum said:


> Hello yee old farts, is 59 considered old?


Not to me....wish I was 59.....but just like voting show us your ID and we will let you in....ha ha.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 23, 2021)

AngryPossum said:


> Hello yee old farts, is 59 considered old?


It ain't old.  If you're a tree.

But if you never had a phone operator ask:  *"Number, please"*  <-- Then you ain't _old_-old.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2021)

TheVoice said:


> Yeah… but if I had a job making 80k and lost it… I’m tryna finda a job that’s equal pay or close… and that takes time. From my work history I’m considered “unemployable” bc the past make me unadaptable to the future. Imagine that. People make their choices. Like I said. It’s easy to judge. And thanks about my brother but he’s deceased… prob got the best deal of us all.



Equal pay for equal abilities is fair and how it should be.  What talents are you selling and what image are you presenting to prospective employers?

My "white" ancestors arrived in America as indentured servants to pay for their passage and as poor white trash they interbred with a Nigerian slave, an East Asian, and a Native American along the way.  My father was the generation that elevated us from poor white trash to middle class and my generation that put us in the top 10% of the nation with regard to income.

I got my start shoveling shit, hoeing vegetable crops, picking cotton, mowing lawns, hauling hay, and tending livestock for neighbors.

I left home at age 18 with the clothes on my back to fulfil my military service requirement and have supported myself every since, including obtaining and paying for my schooling while working full time at menial jobs.  Even after I became an engineer, the cold hard winds blew several times during economic downturns over my career and I had to take lesser jobs to support myself and my family.  I never missed a payment, or declared bankruptcy, but I have drawn unemployment twice while searching. 

I got everything I needed to be successful by simply doing my part here in the US of A, as hard as it was at times.  I have no prejudice against blacks and in my life I have worked with blacks, for blacks, employed blacks, and have rented to blacks, as well as dated a black woman.  I've also participated in multiple Affirmative Action programs by which we bent over backwards to bring minorities into the workforce.  We gave the job to a black person without the training, credentials, or experience, instead of qualified non minority applicants, and did everything we could to insure their success.

We were more successful with some than others, because like any race we have our intellectual and moral giants as well as the morally deficit and mentally challenged, but from my perspective one of the key factors determining how people are treated is their actions and their attitude.  It is easy to blame others and the system for our own failures and conveniently avoids confronting our own short comings and the part we need to do to succeed.  Without fail, those who failed in the Affirmative Action program blamed racism and others, even in the face of overwhelming records of their shortfalls and egregious conduct to the contrary.

I've observed light years of progress from the early 60's when there were still three toilets and two water fountains some places in the south, but continue to be dismayed by the FBI violent crime statistics.  They show that blacks are about 13% of the US population, and despite there also being more that 13% poor white trash, black brothers perpetrate more than 50% of the violent crime, with a disproportionate amount against blacks.  The statistics also show that the number of black fathers in residence supporting their families continues to plummet.

How do we change those actions? Are they a response to systemic racial prejudice or to the lack of a father at home with a positive attitude, demonstrating what it takes to succeed.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 23, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Equal pay for equal abilities is fair and how it should be.  What talents are you selling and what image are you presenting to prospective employers?
> 
> My "white" ancestors arrived in America as indentured servants to pay for their passage and as poor white trash they interbred with a Nigerian slave and an Native American along the way.  My father was the generation that elevated us from poor white trash to middle class and my generation that put us in the top 10% of the nation with regard to income.
> 
> ...





Par Excellent post Sir


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 23, 2021)

AngryPossum said:


> Hello yee old farts, is 59 considered old?



that depends on how many miles down the road you’ve been


i am 70 going on 289 and aiming for the Methuselah record


----------



## Pagan (Jun 23, 2021)

"How do we change those actions ," asks Tattered Old Graywolf.
 I know nothing about the USA, but I do know about a survey done in Holland regarding the ideal size of conurbations.
Below a certain size of town , that cyclist you are just overtaking is likely the son, daughter, wife, grandmother, of SOMEONE YOU KNOW.  In a big city, it is not quite the same.
People in a small town polish each other like pebbles in a bag.
People in a big city are rats in a sack.
If you want people to care about each other´s welfare (which is covid´s big lesson for us ) they need pleasant surroundings and a bit of space.
Especially now that "geography is history."


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Good post GW.  If you believe you are oppressed you are.  Free your mind ....your ass will follow.

@ Possum, I am 70 as well but we always allow youngsters in. Welcome!

@ Pagan, I hate going into the city.  Denver used to be a wonderful city but it has changed over the years.  Not a complete shit hole like some larger cities but headed that way fast.

Trimming today.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 23, 2021)

you guys have great and honorable histories that shows personas willing to cover a brother's 6, and I respect those qualities. I will always have inner strength to protect the 6s of those that carry honor and truth on their shoulders ..  

There has been an enormous amount of inbound activity at Gitmo,, not from the middle east but from America ..


Speaking of Denver, Pute did you know that Nimrod's body was recovered from his grave in Iraq around '07 and sent to the Denver Airport's DARPA's 10 story underground complex .. the question is why




.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2021)

Great Post Graywolf.


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2021)

@ patwi....I have heard a lot about that underground complex.  Word around the campfire is it is a bunker complex for the elite.  People like the Gov and other important dignitaries in case of a national emergency.  So, all the elite  hobnobs  are protected.   I wonder why I'm not invited.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 23, 2021)

pute, drips of stories leaking out of mossad have that nimrod possessed a power source device, which brings Darpa,  the  " Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency " into the picture .. 

I thought the ' elites ' were going to the ghost cities of china ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 23, 2021)

watch DARPA shoot down a drone without firing a bullet

wonder what that feels like when aimed at a human?












						AWESOME: Defense Agency (DARPA) Displays Counter-Drone Technology That Shoots Down Drones (VIDEO)
					

A US Defense Agency shared a video showing its counter-drone technology that will destroy enemy drones in the air.   According to US Military News, an American Defense agency has developed anti-drone technology: The testing and evaluation of military equipment and munitions at Eglin Air Force...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2021)

Afternoon.  Trimming done.  Need to go out and work in the veggie garden now.  Beans need propping up and the maters need some pruning. 

Hotter than a fire cracker again today.  Hot dry wind as well.  Perfect conditions for more fires in the mountains above.  Cool front coming....can't wait.

I need a fishing fix.  Hmmmm.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jun 23, 2021)

Roster you are a hoot.   Appreciate ya!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2021)

Air conditioning kicked on for the first time five minutes ago. Got it set for 71. Supposed to be cool again tomorrow.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 24, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, how ya'll doin' today. Great discussion on several subjects. Speaking as a person who got passed over and hurt by affirmative action at my workplace., I am discussed by your support of it. We were given a test, both written and oral. Not enough minorities passed, so they gave everyone 5 points. Now they had enough to make a list. Then they took minorities off the bottom of the list and promoted them over non minorities. These minorities never passed the test in the first place. And you call that fair ? I was in the business of saving lives and putting out the fires that YOU started. Affirmative action bit me in the azz. I never judged a person by the color of his skin, only if you could do the job.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 24, 2021)

Pagan said:


> "How do we change those actions ," asks Tattered Old Graywolf.  I know nothing about the USA, but I do know about a survey done in Holland regarding the ideal size of conurbations.  Below a certain size of town , that cyclist you are just overtaking is likely the son, daughter, wife, grandmother, of SOMEONE YOU KNOW.  In a big city, it is not quite the same. People in a small town polish each other like pebbles in a bag.
> People in a big city are rats in a sack.  If you want people to care about each other´s welfare (which is covid´s big lesson for us ) they need pleasant surroundings and a bit of space.  Especially now that "geography is history."



Yeah, crowded rats become cannibalistic.  That's one solution to overpopulation I guess.

There is always pathology in the populous, but one study that I found provocative found that nature and nurture were about equal in influence, but the predominance of the nurture wasn't the parents, but the children's peers, because that is who they are trying to fit in with after a certain age.  Most of the current gun violence in Portland is gang related, where the peers are criminals.

Studies also show that gangs and criminal activity are more prevalent among the impoverished, than the rest of the population, regardless of race.  It also shows that single head of household females are frequently impoverished and on public assistance.  Two parent households were on average less impoverished, suggesting that the odds of criminal activity increase in single parent households.

Most of the crime is by males and who boys pick as peers depends on the child's self image and sense of values.  A strong father figure with good moral values, improve the odds that the peers children pick are more aligned with those values.

Having been divorced, I am acutely aware that sometimes two people can't live under the same roof, so at best the father can only stay in the children's lives and support them financially. 

One solution to consider, is that rather than affirmative action just providing welfare to the single parent households, how about we require mothers on welfare to reveal the father and criminally prosecute absentee fathers who don't support their children? 

Another might be to provide free vasectomies' to men about town wishing to continue indiscriminately breeding but not broadcast any seeds they are unable to support if successful.



pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Good post GW.  If you believe you are oppressed you are.  Free your mind ....your ass will follow.



Believing is seeing.



yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren, how ya'll doin' today. Great discussion on several subjects. Speaking as a person who got passed over and hurt by affirmative action at my workplace., I am discussed by your support of it. We were given a test, both written and oral. Not enough minorities passed, so they gave everyone 5 points. Now they had enough to make a list. Then they took minorities off the bottom of the list and promoted them over non minorities. These minorities never passed the test in the first place. And you call that fair ? I was in the business of saving lives and putting out the fires that YOU started. Affirmative action bit me in the azz. I never judged a person by the color of his skin, only if you could do the job.



Affirmative action is reverse discrimination with the rationale being that while it isn't fair, it is more equitable.  The fleet don't always win the race, nor the strong the battle, but they are the ones to bet your money on in life or death issues.  I think putting an unqualified person in over their head to make things equitable serves to tell that person, and the peers whom they work with, that they aren't able to compete on their own merits.

How does that help their self image?  How about we train them for a job they can successfully and professionally perform and be proud of?  If it falls upon you to sweep streets, then sweep the streets like Michael Angelo painted the Sistine Chapel.

How about apprentice programs so that the first step isn't huge and they learn by doing rather than reading books?   I once tutored math and science GED students/inmates at the Multnomah County Jail work release program, only to discover that without exception their underlying learning issue was that they read poorly or had poor reading comprehension.


----------



## Pagan (Jun 24, 2021)

"Yeah, crowded rats become cannibalistic."
Couldn´t agree more.
Crowded humans predate on each other.
Meanwhile up on the mountain ...
My friend´s trailer home burnt down one day.
He lost everything except his friends.
People on the mountain rallied round, crowd funded for a new caravan, and sheltered him ´til it was all sorted.
This wasn´t charity, it was people saying "Hombré, you´re a well-loved and valuable member of our community,  we care about you and we need you".
People lose their intrinsic value in an industrial society, now that we live largely in the ashes of an industrial society we need to

THE REST OF THIS POST IS UNFORGIVABLY POLITICAL AND HAS BEEN SHOVED WHERE THE SUN SHINETH NOT.
God save the King !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 24, 2021)

Pagan said:


> "Yeah, crowded rats become cannibalistic."
> Couldn´t agree more.
> Crowded humans predate on each other.
> Meanwhile up on the mountain ...
> ...


We did a similar thing when one of our friends broke his neck and became a quad, but that had more to do with who his friends/peers were than whether it was rural or industrial.  Some of us take care of our own.

As for your sunshine deprived location, I trust it will provide some illumination there.


----------



## Pagan (Jun 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> As for your sunshine deprived location, I trust it will provide some illumination there.


For something to be funny, you need to paint a picture in the reader´s mind.
I think you nailed it there ...

Though my feeling is, that the soil determines what grows there - if metaphors are considered useful.
Fortunately, homo Sapiens are weeds.


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Summer riots are srarting up again..... another summer of love where our cities are burnt down and nobody does anything to stop it.   It's ok though we will pass another stimulus package to rebuild everything at the taxpayers expense. 

Wonder what is gonna happen when those business owners no longer pay taxes because their business was destroyed or vandalized.....where is the stimulus  $$$ gonna come from then.....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 24, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Summer riots are srarting up again..... another summer of love where our cities are burnt down and nobody does anything to stop it.   It's ok though we will pass another stimulus package to rebuild everything at the taxpayers expense. Wonder what is gonna happy when those business owners no longer pay taxes because their business was destroyed or vandalized.....where is the stimulus  $$$ gonna come from then.....



They are already taking the money from us without taxes simply by printing money without adding collateral.  It devalues the dollar, and inflates the cost of living, while decreasing the value of our savings.

The riots aren't the same as crime to support one's self and aren't disproportionately populated by poor folks trying to survive.  They differ from demonstrations in that they include violence by folks trying to divide us by race and economic class, rather than seek an equitable solution.

Our weak feckless leadership applauded them and egged them on when they were trying to overthrow the previous regime, but now they are stuck with dealing with it themselves.  Time for them to show us how to pick up a fresh stool from the clean end or start enforcing existing laws.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> They are already taking the money from us without taxes simply by printing money without adding collateral.  It devalues the dollar, and inflates the cost of living, while decreasing the value of our savings.
> 
> The riots aren't the same as crime to support one's self and aren't disproportionately populated by poor folks trying to survive.  They differ from demonstrations in that they include violence by folks trying to divide us by race and economic class, rather than seek an equitable solution.
> 
> Our weak feckless leadership applauded them and egged them on when they were trying to overthrow the previous regime, but now they are stuck with dealing with it themselves.  Time for them to show us how to pick up a fresh stool from the clean end or start enforcing existing laws.


They are already blaming " the old people on SS" they are calling us GREEDY , imagine that
Paying into a system all our lives so we too could have a little retirement money to fall back on and survive in the last days of our lives,
They want to use our Money to share the wealth
I say  Bulldunk, Get OFF YOUR BUTTS YA LAZY BASSTARDS and Pay your own way for once.  PERIOD!!!!!!~


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 24, 2021)

Pagan said:


> For something to be funny, you need to paint a picture in the reader´s mind. I think you nailed it there ...
> Though my feeling is, that the soil determines what grows there - if metaphors are considered useful. Fortunately, homo Sapiens are weeds.



Also demonstrating different views can be handled obliquely.  Walking around the elephant I can see how your perspective in Spain might be different the US, where we have multiple perspectives of our own on the same subject.

We all have our gifts and weaknesses.  You can't make chicken salad out of chicken manure, but it does a better job as a fertilizer than chicken salad.  

For best yields, a good garden has good soil, viable seeds, water, and regular hoeing to preserve the space for the seedlings to flourish in, or they may be choked out by hardier unprincipled weeds.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2021)

I signed papers yesterday allowing for a lump sum minus 20% (penalty taxes) from a government  retirement package instead of monthly installment payments,       ..  it's substantial ..  I'm receiving my monthly SS already and if they put a proposal out there that I can opt out and receive a lump sum from them then I will do that too ..

Our compound is up for sale too so I'm putting $1K in a san francisco examiner classifieds real estate advertisement ... P.T. Barnum said it so eloquently with  'a sucker born every minute'


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They are already blaming " the old people on SS" they are calling us GREEDY , imagine that
> Paying into a system all our lives so we too could have a little retirement money to fall back on and survive in the last days of our lives,  They want to use our Money to share the wealth I say  Bulldunk, Get OFF YOUR BUTTS YA LAZY BASSTARDS and Pay your own way for once.  PERIOD!!!!!!~



When looking for gold, you have to go where the gold is and the aging population does on average have more wealth than the current generations.  Before declaring war, we always vilify our opponent, so that our egregious actions seem more reasonable.

The ship has already sailed on what we paid into the program as it was moved to the general fund and Social Security pays not just us folks who paid into it all their lives, but SSI is where the money comes from for those welfare programs supporting folks who didn't.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2021)

Well, here's to Freedom .. Cheers


.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> They are already taking the money from us without taxes simply by printing money without adding collateral.  It devalues the dollar, and inflates the cost of living, while decreasing the value of our savings.






quoted for truth

inflation , or printing more money , quantitative easing , whatever one wants to call it , it is a hidden added TAX that none of us ever voted on


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 24, 2021)

In my so called "golden years", all that's golden is my piss.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 24, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> In my so called "golden years", all that's golden is my piss.


Best you get some real gold, then... while the US dollar will still buy some.  It IS (has to) go the way of the Bolivar.  The exchange rate for Bolivar to Dollar in 2011 was four to one.  Four Bolivars for one US Dollar.

Today (temporarily, *until* the Dollar catches up as it is most ricky-tick gonna do) the exchange rate is *3,192,848* Bolivars to one USD.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 24, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> that depends on how many miles down the road you’ve been
> 
> 
> i am 70 going on 289 and aiming for the Methuselah record


bigsur51 and Unca Walt would have to pool parts to make up a complete body.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 24, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren, how ya'll doin' today. Great discussion on several subjects. Speaking as a person who got passed over and hurt by affirmative action at my workplace., I am discussed by your support of it. We were given a test, both written and oral. Not enough minorities passed, so they gave everyone 5 points. Now they had enough to make a list. Then they took minorities off the bottom of the list and promoted them over non minorities. These minorities never passed the test in the first place. And you call that fair ? I was in the business of saving lives and putting out the fires that YOU started. Affirmative action bit me in the azz. I never judged a person by the color of his skin, only if you could do the job.


yoop -- Here is the other side of that teeth grinder.  As a manager, I interviewed a job seeker of the dark-skinned persuasion. 

First, some history:  When I was hired, I had to take an IQ test, a general knowledge test (math, electronics, etc.) and list any crime record if I had any.

Back to the job seeker.  Under "Skills" he printed out (verbatim):

*"I nose how to work a f uck lift." *

And no longer was it even _legal_ to ask a job seeker if he had a rap sheet. This dude had a branded arm from the gang he was in.

I hired him.  I had absolutely no choice in the matter.


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2021)

All I know is NObody will hire me.....I am worthless.  And I like it like that.  When I got out of school I knew I had to work so I did.   I am afraid a person today is looking for entitlements rather that a job. What a shame.





patwi said:


> I signed papers yesterday allowing for a lump sum minus 20% (penalty taxes) from a government  retirement package instead of monthly installment payments,       ..  it's substantial ..  I'm receiving my monthly SS already and if they put a proposal out there that I can opt out and receive a lump sum from them then I will do that too ..
> 
> Our compound is up for sale too so I'm putting $1K in a san francisco examiner classifieds real estate advertisement ... P.T. Barnum said it so eloquently with  'a sucker born every minute'



Spot on. and Roster said it as well.  Watch the younger generation doesn't think we deserve SS......THAT IS NOT A ENTITLEMENT!!!   We had 5% of our check taken out all of our working life and it is OUR  MONEY!

I am sure there are those trying to figure out a way to take that away from us.   To bad we can't get a lump sum payout or better yet get all we paid into the program plus 10% interest.  I'm gonna get all mine back.....I will live until I am 100......watch me.

Oh, and yes I am buying Gold and Silver.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 24, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> In my so called "golden years", all that's golden is my piss.



Fortunately Vitamin B will increase the golden-ness and aromatics of our piss, were we to be fortunate enough for that to be the standard.  Alas and alack, with the prestige of grey hair and wizened vicinages comes the wear and tear from mileage. 

Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort, the most golden part for me was retirement at 62 and being able to direct my attention to my other interests.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2021)

yaknow pute, the last 5 administrations have stolen from the coffers of the SS fund and 4 admins back started telling the younger generations that they would not have SS for their ageing lives. The SS funds were solvent for up to the years around 2050 before Avarice was bowed down to by our ' leaders '. .. It only takes 3% of a population to invoke truth and stand up against liars and thieves that will produce at this point world wide introspection, .. after the nukes hit


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2021)

pute said:


> All I know is NObody will hire me.....I am worthless.  And I like it like that.  When I got out of school I knew I had to work so I did.   I am afraid a person today is looking for entitlements rather that a job. What a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




diversify your portfolio young investor with some cryptos like Etherium


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> yoop -- Here is the other side of that teeth grinder.  As a manager, I interviewed a job seeker of the dark-skinned persuasion.
> 
> First, some history:  When I was hired, I had to take an IQ test, a general knowledge test (math, electronics, etc.) and list any crime record if I had any.
> 
> ...




some of the best employees I ever hired were ex-cons , best being dependable , hard working , and loyal

sorry lazy no good for nothing humans come in all sizes shapes and colors


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 24, 2021)

Even Ex Cons Vote for Bud of the Month


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2021)

patwi said:


> yaknow pute, the last 5 administrations have stolen from the coffers of the SS fund and 4 admins back started telling the younger generations that they would not have SS for their ageing lives. The SS funds were solvent for up to the years around 2050 before Avarice was bowed down to by our ' leaders '. .. It only takes 3% of a population to invoke truth and stand up against liars and thieves that will produce at this point world wide introspection, .. after the nukes hit


I like you more every time I read your posts.  Fortunately here you can post the true you.  On the cabana we were on a Dman leash.  🌪


----------



## leafminer (Jun 24, 2021)

The very most backward place I have worked was Texas. I am sorry to say this... it's a question of personal experience. My boss was so cheap he hired this bunch of gangbangers to run the machine I designed for him. A week later one of them came up to me at lunch and asked if I knew how to design explosives. I asked why. He replied that his house had just been shot up with an AK.  I worked on the south side, after dark the pimps would come out and prowl the streets in riced vehicles. My boss was corrupt and bribed right left and centre. Finally, I had to sue him to get paid.


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2021)

Sounds like the company you worked for not Texas.   Settle down Hopper.  Ha ha.  Me, I'm from the third rock from the sun.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 24, 2021)

Yeah Texas is the only State with assholes. Lol


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah Texas is the only State with assholes. Lol


And when you leave town, there's one less.....

Forgot to share this morning; I was looking out back at the deer feeder and saw the smallest fawn I'd ever seen. Little snot was smaller than my cats. Had to be just born, and it was still wobbly on it's tiny little legs. Talk about an AWWWW moment. Had me smiling all day.


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2021)

Stoned as a mo fo night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2021)

Hippie you funny bastard. This ******* is staying right here in Texas where I can give Leafminer shit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 25, 2021)

here is my best friend about 5 years ago getting out of the joint after about 20 years....dude has had two kids since getting out and works full time in the aerospace industry and has opened up an upholstery shop where he moonlights...hard working sumbitch and loyal to the nth degree


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> And when you leave town, there's one less.....
> 
> Forgot to share this morning; I was looking out back at the deer feeder and saw the smallest fawn I'd ever seen. Little snot was smaller than my cats. Had to be just born, and it was still wobbly on it's tiny little legs. Talk about an AWWWW moment. Had me smiling all day.



I have hand-fed a 12-point buck that came up to my waist.  Key Deer are adordabobble.






Lookit this monster buck (knee high):






A baby Key Deer -- NOTE:  The Mama deer is knee high.  Fawns are about ten inches long and 7-8 inches high.  At birth fawns weigh 2 to 4 pounds.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> And when you leave town, there's one less.....



Some folks consider Texas Southern Oklahoma and mah dad told me that he figured that ah improved both places by moving from Oklahoma to Oregon.  Imagine mah shock and amazement to find disingenuous slime balls here too..................................


----------



## pute (Jun 25, 2021)

Morning OFC.   Hippie ya got Hopper good.  I think he is on OK now but should be back home later.  Poor Texas. Ha ha.  Thanks for the laugh.

Storms moving in today.  Will be a welcome cool down.  Should last through the weekend.

Gotta go and fertilize the garden BB in a few.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 25, 2021)

pute said:


> On the cabana we were on a Dman leash.  🌪



Dudes with little dicks and no huevos usually act the way Dman acted while they are playing in a two dimensional platform on the internet... jus' sayin'

I'm glad this is an open forum in certain ways.   To each his own. .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 25, 2021)

*When the Food runs out*
*We*
*EAT Her...........*​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *When the Food runs out*
> *We*
> *EAT Her...........*​





Don Johnson's '75 movie 'A Boy and His Dog '


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> here is my best friend about 5 years ago getting out of the joint after about 20 years....dude has had two kids since getting out and works full time in the aerospace industry and has opened up an upholstery shop where he moonlights...hard working sumbitch and loyal to the nth degree
> 
> 
> View attachment 274395


Pretty rough on jaywalkers in your town, ain't they?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 25, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Best you get some real gold, then... while the US dollar will still buy some.  It IS (has to) go the way of the Bolivar.  The exchange rate for Bolivar to Dollar in 2011 was four to one.  Four Bolivars for one US Dollar.
> 
> Today (temporarily, *until* the Dollar catches up as it is most ricky-tick gonna do) the exchange rate is *3,192,848* Bolivars to one USD.
> 
> View attachment 274380


Ya know Walt, if'n it gets that bad, gold and silver ain't gonna be worth a damn, either. You'd trade me every ounce of gold ya got for a rifle and 50 rounds to fit it. Trick is, I won't want it. Too hard to cast into bullets, and too soft to make an edged weapon out of, and no nutritional value.
Personally, I'd rather carry ten pounds of hardtack and jerky than ten ounces of gold. What scares me a bit is that I'm getting a healthy case of arthritis in my trigger finger.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 25, 2021)

Dallas, 1976. 

I went to this Western Swing dance with some new friends, wearing my new cowboy clothes. Began dancing with this blonde and soon we were getting on great. Then my friend came over and said to her, "Hey, you must be from (some small town)". Why yes, she said, how did you know? "Because all the girls from there are fifteen pounds over."
She ran off crying and I was very upset with my friend until he asked me how old I thought she was. Maybe 20, I said. But no. He knew that she was only 17.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 25, 2021)

I see you stayed at the Dallas Holliday Inn!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2021)

Hippie you mean Ole bastard you Hurted my fewens. 
Oh wait I forgot. I ain't got any feelings,, but if I did you would of hurtem.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 25, 2021)

Bought a used SW 357 from a retired ATF agent yesterday. After the business deal  I asked him if he had every been vacationing around Ruby Ridge or Waco ..  he said no but definitely didn't like my question but I assured him that in today's world we are both in agreement about 2nd amendment stuff including black powder pistols can be carried by felons in public . . in Texas anyway.  

It's a bit ironic that this dude's little shop was selling CBD oils and merchandise .. Oh well


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Ya know Walt, if'n it gets that bad, gold and silver ain't gonna be worth a damn, either. You'd trade me every ounce of gold ya got for a rifle and 50 rounds to fit it. Trick is, I won't want it. Too hard to cast into bullets, and too soft to make an edged weapon out of, and no nutritional value.
> *Personally, I'd rather carry ten pounds of hardtack and jerky than ten ounces of gold.  *


I'll go over the part you din' think about:

When the NotGeld German money was being burnt in furnaces to warm houses (pic can be found) because the MONEY was cheaper than firewood...

AHA late edit... found it:






...Those with real gold had servants that worked just for food.  *In five thousand years, not one year has gone by wherein gold was not valued.  Not. One. *

Where in the heck did you ever get the idea that ten ounces of gold would be worth less than ten pounds of jerky?  THINK about real history, bro... Who ran the show during the Medieval Period?

Was it the gold-holding Barons or was it the serf that had a bag of potatoes?

To make it crystal clear what the actual holding of gold has meant for the survival of the owners over the last several THOUSAND years... let us take a look at the steadiness of it through good times and bad:

In Roman times, an ounce of gold would buy a nice suit of clothes.

In the 1930's an ounce of gold would buy a nice suit of clothes.





As you read this, a really nice suit of clothes can be bought for one ounce of gold.

Do you see any kind of continuing value thread in this?  As in:  The value of gold in all times and in all the world stays essentially the same.  Moreover, those who HAVE the gold, make the rules.

Those who are currently holding gold, Hippie, are also holding weapons and ammo.

Those who are currently holding gold are also the type who have food stored.

That leaves the guy walking down the street with ten pounds of jerky with a series of choices:

1.  He can sit down and eat it.

2.  He can use it to barter for something.  <-- Problem is buy a racehorse, sell a mule.

3.  He can hand it over to the guy that has the gun pointed at him.

4.  He can go over to the nice guy with the gold, silver, guns, ammo, swords, food and offer to work for him for room and board.

He has no other choices... and you know the one he will have to take.

One mo' thang:  Those who have the gold and silver ALSO have people working for them.  They will not allow some dude walking up with five pounds of jerky and a rifle (he got it by bartering half his jerky) to take the gold.

Those with gold have guns.  Those with guns have guns working for them.  Those with jerky... I guess can wank, thass about all.

Now.  Cut the crap and get some fargin silver, anyway.  Get JUNK silver (used US coins).

The wear on junk silver is immaterial... it is counted, not weighed.  So a worn-thin silver dime is still 1/10 of a silver dollar.  And it is fungible** anywhere on earth.

**You can spend it.

LATE PS: Lissen to yer Unca. This advice could make a huge difference in your fate.


----------



## pute (Jun 25, 2021)

All true Unka.  The only way gold and silver will become worthless is when the world is in total anarchy and I don't think I want to be around when man is killing man for survival.  if it gets that bad I will simply leave the room.  Nuclear war and nothing is left but to kill for survival.  No gov't no cops just a world left void from mans destruction.

Until then I will continue growing marijuana.  Gold/silver and marijuana to trade.....I will get all the jerky I want.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 25, 2021)

Spot on, pute.  But even then... with absolute anarchy... sooner or later, there will be a coming together of some (enhance survival).  A small time passes... and those with the gold will be the ones in charge.

So it actually was, 5000 years ago.

*nem. con.*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 25, 2021)

I get a lot of jerky around here


----------



## pute (Jun 25, 2021)

Okay, y'all are busted. Wish I was in the kitchen right now, cooking for my man.

Shiloh just posted this on the " It must be dinner time" thread.   You might just get lucky


----------



## leafminer (Jun 25, 2021)

Things to do after everything is messed up:
Make booze.
Grow weed.
I don't do one of those for this reason: alcohol is very cheap here.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 25, 2021)

Is it true that in TX, felons can now open-carry provided they are black powder weapons? Crims walking the streets wearing Western Rigs! Dodge City! Where is The Wild Bunch when you need them?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2021)

No a felon can't not buy a gun legally in Texas. That's complete bullshit. You can carry without a license but you damn well better not get caught carrying a weapon as a felon. Black powder or not. I know. I am a felon. Lost all my guns in a fire long time ago.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 26, 2021)

While we are on the subject,_ I have done this_:






Walked back into the bedroom, and our king-sized waterbed was absolutely tight-full!  EEK.   EEK.

Ran outside, turned off the faucet & unscrewed the hose.  Not a drop was spilled in the bedroom.  Herself could not believe I got away with it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 26, 2021)

But then:
A Home Handyman Confesses                                     
© Walt C. Snedeker​
The Fabled PC, my bride of more than a half-a-century past, recently stumbled across some old letters she had written to her mother early in our marriage.  Cussing daintily and rubbing her bumped knee, she first asked why I had laid the bundle of letters in the dimly lit hallway right where she would be sure to fall over them.

"Oh, those?" I observed brightly, glancing down nervously from my shaky perch on the stepladder, "They were in the way, laying over the junction box in the attic.  I just kind of tossed them aside... musta fell through the hole."    

She looked past me to the square thing in the hallway ceiling.      

"But the hole to the attic is closed--how could they fall out?"     

"Ahh, uh..."      

She nailed me with about a Number Six withering glance.  She knows that any time that I find myself beginning a statement with "Ahh, uh..." -- I'm in trouble again.       

“_What!"_ 

PC can make that word speak volumes.  She laid a cold, hard eye on me (which feels just as disgusting as it sounds), and waited.

"...The new hole.  It's in the bedroom.  Where my foot slipped when I was in the attic.  Working on the junction box." I added lamely.   

But she was gone; past me and my rickety perch, and into the bedroom.        

"*AARRRGH*!"      

I got her calmed down by encouraging her to read the old letters.  The very first one was a gushing account of how her brilliant husband had successfully opened a stuck window in the $69 a month, furnished apartment we were renting in Abilene, Texas.  I remember the achievement fondly:  We had cool breezes in our bedroom from that time on.  Even, it turned out, during the following winter.  I never did figure out how to get it closed again.  With the supreme flexibility of youth, we thought the poncho taped over the opening looked chic.                

She was reading the old letters in the bedroom, as the light was better there.  The hallway was still pretty dim, considering the two lights in it were still both out.  That was why I had been trying to get into the junction box... why they make those things so difficult to open I will never understand--you'd think they were _trying_ to keep people from fixing what had to be wiring errors.       

"Look, Walt, here's the letter I wrote Mom when you got shocked when you were fixing the toaster."

"Really?  Hey, I remember that!  Well, I remember most of the events leading up to that…I think.  I may have gotten a little sting, but the toaster never worked better, did it?"  I felt it was time to get a few points in, before she took a really good look at the ceiling over the bed.

"Well, ye-es... but after that, we always had to stand over it to pop the toast out before it got really blackened--and we could never have any other appliance on at the same time."        

"A mere formality."

"And you were in the hospital four days."

"I could have gone home in two. Ha!  And I think I've got the hall lights fixed."        

PC smiled happily, patted my manly cheek, then walked into the hallway and flicked the switch.

We got the fire out in pretty short order, but the fire extinguisher was one of those white-powder things that really make a mess.  A quick trip to the Superduper Hardware Emporium got me the replacement for the fire extinguisher, a new replacement switch, and some other goodies.        

When I got back, she was just finishing up a conversation with our doctor, and she was expressing her sincere disappointment in him that he would not prescribe her any Valium.  She had obviously gotten that really good look at the ceiling.        

I figured that I ought to go about this handyman stuff systematically.  So I started at the first step, which I will call Step 1.  I got out the brand new trowel I'd just purchased, and the plaster mix for the hole.  As the hole was directly over our waterbed, it was obvious that I would have to lean a little on the stepladder to reach all of it.  That turned out not to be too difficult at all.        

The hard part came when the ladder went over, and the trowel harpooned the waterbed.  The bag of plaster mix got pretty thoroughly wet, and was clearly ruined. Fortunately, I could see that the rug might still be saved if I hosed it quickly.         

So I went to Step 1-minus.       

Unfortunately, PC came in while the hosing job was just being completed, and didn't fully understand the logic of the whole situation right away.       

While she went off to the Superduper Hardware Emporium to rent a rug-cleaning gadget to suck up all the water, and to make a side trip to the waterbed place for a new waterbed mattress (when I started to repair the cut, the comforter and sheets kind of got glued to the old one pretty well), I decided to save a little time and let some common tradesman do a few of the simpler tasks ahead of me.      

There's a local fixit store here in town, run by John H. -- a really nice guy.  Whenever I have a problem or a job that just doesn't seem worth doing by myself, I call him.  I think he must really like me, because strangely, his fancy boat is named after me.        

He stood there surveying the hallway and bedroom.        

"What Step were you on when you called me?"  John and I talk the same language.      

"Step 4-minus."  It is important to be honest in these matters.      

"Oh, my.  This is gonna be a tough one."        

But John had things pretty much in order by the time PC returned.  I saw no reason to mention that he had been here again, and kind of, well, let it be thought that I had fixed everything up by myself.       

I even gallantly volunteered to do the rug-slurping job with the machine, but PC wouldn't let me touch it.  She's funny that way, sometimes, after I've been doing handyman things around the house.    

She looked up at the plaster job drying neatly in the ceiling.  Then she took a break from slurping, and worked the switches in the hallway.  The lights went on and off.  Both of them.  Her eyebrows lifted.       

"So... what was wrong with the lights?"       

"Bulbsburntout." I mumbled casually.        

She stiffened immediately.       

"_John_ was here, wasn't he!"        

"Ahh, uh..."     

"My God!  What did it cost _this _time?

"Ahh, uh..."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 26, 2021)

I was out of town one week and my wife had a yard sale many yrs ago (I forget)  sold all my guns for a dollar.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was out of town one week and my wife had a yard sale many yrs ago (I forget)  sold all my guns for a dollar.



Ummmmm, would that be wife or ex-wife?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ummmmm, would that be wife or ex-wife?


Cop said the same thing to me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 26, 2021)

Walt, I understand exactly where you're coming from. Unfortunately, you don't understand where I'm coming from. I'm what the feds call a "free booter". I don't stockpile gold, silver, medicine, food, etc. I stockpile arms and ammo.* When SHTF, I'll take what I need as I need it, be it food, medicine, etc., and I assure you, gold will be the last thing on the list I'll be looking for.

*edified to  say that I used to. Roster's wife sold all of my guns in a garage sale.


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2021)

Howdy boys howdy freezing my ass off on a fishing trip.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 26, 2021)

fish porn please


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Howdy boys howdy freezing my ass off on a fishing trip.



I am glad that you didn’t visit the bus station on Colfax


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 26, 2021)

Dodging tornados up my way. Nasty stuff heads directly my way and then either dissipates, heads north, or cuts below me. I'll take it.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 26, 2021)

Just got the electric bill. $20! For two months. And I use a minisplit day and night. Anyone growing indoors would be well advised to fit solar panels. I have 6.


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2021)

Yep going indoors is expensive my electric bill is about $100 a month higher because of my grow.

Sitting here in a rustic cabin at 10,500 ft 37° outside.  Had lots of fish on today but nothing big oh well.  Going to hit it hard again tomorrow.

Not even dark out and my son-in-law has crashed. Leaving me with nothing but you guys to talk to. So who's ready to party?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm in. Pass it this way.


----------



## Carty (Jun 27, 2021)

Take a hit and pass it to the N on the left.... muwahahahaha


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 27, 2021)

QUOTE="pute, post: 1125342, member: 58414"]Howdy boys howdy freezing my ass off on a fishing trip.[/QUOTE]

You are welcome to visit us here at 115F Pute.....................

Puff, puff, pass left................


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 27, 2021)

Who's to the left of me?  Just pay no attention to these sores around my mouth...


----------



## Pagan (Jun 27, 2021)

No , It´s OK, I sneeze all the time ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2021)

I scratch my ass a lot. Pass it over bogarts.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I scratch my ass a lot. Pass it over bogarts.


A bad case of worms will do that to ya......


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2021)

So there is a worm on my finger,, pass the joint.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 27, 2021)

I am recovering from leprosy , pass the hooter


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 27, 2021)

Sick mofos, do not know why I hang out here. Oh, I remember now, cause I be a sick mofo too.


----------



## pute (Jun 27, 2021)

Well it has come full circle and sitting in the same cabin again tonight.  Torching up another and passing it on.....this might smell a bit like fish.


----------



## TheVoice (Jun 27, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Equal pay for equal abilities is fair and how it should be.  What talents are you selling and what image are you presenting to prospective employers?
> 
> My "white" ancestors arrived in America as indentured servants to pay for their passage and as poor white trash they interbred with a Nigerian slave, an East Asian, and a Native American along the way.  My father was the generation that elevated us from poor white trash to middle class and my generation that put us in the top 10% of the nation with regard to income.
> 
> ...



I could do a laundry list. If anyone knows of Camden, NJ… that’s where I’m from. I’m Blessed. If you were to take a tour… you could come up with probably the same list. But I’ll say this. My HS was just recently demolished. Before, I attended a mtg, as a community stake holder. The school library looked the exact same way it did 35 years ago, as if a book had not been moved. When I attended I had to use the Law Library at Rutgers to do any decent research for my “Academically Talented”  study schedule… I wanted to go to college until I realized I was so ill prepared education wise… And I was taking classes that said I’m “one of the brightest”. If anyone here had a similar experience I’ll yield to “all things being fair”. Society touts education but they really need the poor to maintain so many jobs that require poor people,… or there would just be MORE poor people. I say discrimination create poverty by design. Just think if the size of the court system, jails… social services.. welfare… where would all oof them be working otherwise?
Black ppl are strategically where they are.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 28, 2021)

TheVoice said:


> I could do a laundry list. If anyone knows of Camden, NJ… that’s where I’m from. I’m Blessed. If you were to take a tour… you could come up with probably the same list. But I’ll say this. My HS was just recently demolished. Before, I attended a mtg, as a community stake holder. The school library looked the exact same way it did 35 years ago, as if a book had not been moved. When I attended I had to use the Law Library at Rutgers to do any decent research for my “Academically Talented”  study schedule… I wanted to go to college until I realized I was so ill prepared education wise… And I was taking classes that said I’m “one of the brightest”. If anyone here had a similar experience I’ll yield to “all things being fair”. Society touts education but they really need the poor to maintain so many jobs that require poor people,… or there would just be MORE poor people. I say discrimination create poverty by design. Just think if the size of the court system, jails… social services.. welfare… where would all oof them be working otherwise?
> Black ppl are strategically where they are.



As a mixed-race mongrel, it’s hard to say which race I’m speaking for/from, but I believe that believing is seeing and if you think you can, or think you can’t, you are most probably right.

My town had 2500 population (now 1979).  We had no school library, but had one small poorly furnished one for the town.  I graduated among the top of my class, which wasn’t all that hard with a class of about a hundred.   

We were integrated, so blacks, whites, reds and yellows were provided the same education and the cream rose to the top.  They demolished and replaced that high school as well, within the last 20 years or so.

I’m a retired engineer, but took remedial math my freshman year of college to catch up.  As I’ve mentioned, I worked full time at one or two menial jobs a time and went to school nights, until I could work at better jobs while going to school nights with my tuition paid for.  I promise you my achieving a middle management position that included a decent wage, profit sharing and stock options, with a Fortune 500 company, was not because of any privileges my white genes provided, or my other genes hindered. 

I can tell you that if my attitude had been that I was somehow being unfairly treated by those I worked for and with, they would have been negatively impressed and I would not have readily integrated and risen among the ranks based on my skills.

I don’t agree there is poverty by design and instead perceive that there is poverty by circumstance, but mostly a function of intellect, attitude, and effort.

Studies of the US population clearly show that those born into poverty have a tougher life with fewer opportunities, so rates of drug use, crime, and unwed mothers is higher regardless of race.

Consider that from a statistical standpoint, there are fewer black Americans born into poverty than other races, simply because we/they are only about 13.4% of the US population, begging the question of how we/they are special and why the same statistics applied to the other races don’t apply.

Let’s consider the disdain to which Japanese Americans were held during WW-II, when they were rounded up and locked away in camps, so that they started over at the end of the war.  Look how they are doing today and ask ourselves what they did different that made them more successful on average than the black population.

Statistics show that Japanese on average are bright and as a race are industrious (work harder and smarter) and are family oriented, but I suggest it was their attitude that was most responsible.

Instead of using their pariah status to justify why they were losing, they focused on winning.   They directed their efforts at being integrated into society, rather than setting themselves up with their own separate culture with unique dress and speech.

They also take care of their families, so that the next generation has a strong leg up.  Their percentage of unwed mothers and single parent households are lower than the average of the rest of the population.

Take a look at what has happened to the percent of black unwed mothers since the inception of our Great Societies War on Poverty with Affirmative Action programs and consider how much less of a strong leg up that generation starts out with.   

A generation that has been taught/indoctrinated/programmed to believe that they deserve extra consideration because of their race, as opposed to just because they are in poverty.

Now walk around the elephant and look at crime rates.  While presenting about 13.4% of the US population, blacks are responsible for more than half the violent crime in the US, most of it against other blacks.

If you were looking at those statistics from a perspective other than black, what would be your impression?

That the statistics are wrong because blacks are treated unfairly by the legal system, or that the statistics are right and what we are doing to improve the status of racial minorities isn’t working for blacks as a whole?

I say as a whole, because not all blacks are in poverty and not all blacks believe they are being treated unfairly.

As a mixed breed mongrel, I’ve been treated unfairly and like shit any number of times, as well as cheated, swindled, screwed, blued, and tattooed, but it never occurred to me it was because of my race or mixture thereof.   

It was a good thing that I didn’t, or I would have ceased believing that I had what it took to win and quit at the first convenient opportunity.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 28, 2021)

Anyone Born Healthy has a good chance to be successful as long as they try.................Period
I came from living dirt poor and now I have a kiddy Pool in my yard too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 28, 2021)

After I held a eggplant I will pass it your way bro






Still Passing That Joint around


----------



## TheVoice (Jun 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> As a mixed-race mongrel, it’s hard to say which race I’m speaking for/from, but I believe that believing is seeing and if you think you can, or think you can’t, you are most probably right.
> 
> My town had 2500 population (now 1979).  We had no school library, but had one small poorly furnished one for the town.  I graduated among the top of my class, which wasn’t all that hard with a class of about a hundred.
> 
> ...



If Blacks make up 13.4 % of the population what pct of the total 13.4 are born into poverty vs the 72.6 of non Blacks. Statistics are useless when they are improperly applied. When I was in HS I was told what I could NOT do when I went to my white guidance counselor, I wonder if a Black counselor would have told me the same thing. Our disagreement is really about perspective. It’s impossible to get you to understand if you can’t grasp this simple concept: 
If I go to schools (example) and I am the only Black in class… Is my experience the same as your? If I go to shop and the storekeeper follows me, or holds my money up to the light to see if itms real, or asks me for ID when conducting banking transactions… and not asks mr Smith who was just in front of me, or I get questioned while working (like the UPS guy ) as if Imm supposed to be where I am. Unless you have these experiences at LEAST a few times a year… I understand why you don’t understand.
You can say it’s not that major… but it’s like a negative spouse that always tells you your not good enough. Eventually you leave or want to shut them up.


----------



## TheVoice (Jun 28, 2021)

TheVoice said:


> If Blacks make up 13.4 % of the population what pct of the total 13.4 are born into poverty vs the 72.6 of non Blacks. Statistics are useless when they are improperly applied. When I was in HS I was told what I could NOT do when I went to my white guidance counselor, I wonder if a Black counselor would have told me the same thing. Our disagreement is really about perspective. It’s impossible to get you to understand if you can’t grasp this simple concept:
> If I go to schools (example) and I am the only Black in class… Is my experience the same as your? If I go to shop and the storekeeper follows me, or holds my money up to the light to see if itms real, or asks me for ID when conducting banking transactions… and not asks mr Smith who was just in front of me, or I get questioned while working (like the UPS guy ) as if Imm supposed to be where I am. Unless you have these experiences at LEAST a few times a year… I understand why you don’t understand.
> You can say it’s not that major… but it’s like a negative spouse that always tells you your not good enough. Eventually you leave or want to shut them up.


I think you have a false per


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> As a mixed-race mongrel, it’s hard to say which race I’m speaking for/from, but I believe that believing is seeing and if you think you can, or think you can’t, you are most probably right.
> 
> My town had 2500 population (now 1979).  We had no school library, but had one small poorly furnished one for the town.  I graduated among the top of my class, which wasn’t all that hard with a class of about a hundred.
> 
> ...



someone had metioned race theory earlier and I can’t get in to that pool … but the truth it the truth. GI loans are documented… did this happen or did it not? And I mention this bc my father was a Vet as well. Our home was not a VA loan but should have been. But as a result, the home was lost… and could have not been. Does this effect the wealth of my family? Yes. My parent grand kids all need a house even if I don’t.


----------



## Pagan (Jun 28, 2021)

I´ve travelled through fifteen countries and I´ve never seen anyone with black or white skin, not even in Africa. 
Everyone seems to be a shade of brown, from pink to deepest mahogany.
Frankly I could do without this Black and White shit.
Other opinions exist, and you´re welcome to them.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 28, 2021)

Pagan said:


> I´ve travelled through fifteen countries and I´ve never seen anyone with black or white skin, not even in Africa.
> Everyone seems to be a shade of brown, from pink to deepest mahogany.
> Frankly I could do without this Black and White shit.
> Other opinions exist, and you´re welcome to them.


I had a GF in Nigeria who was so black her skin looked a kind of indigo colour.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 28, 2021)

Darn it! Another male plant! I think I will try some cloning...


----------



## Pagan (Jun 28, 2021)

*Indigo* dye is a greenish dark blue *color*, obtained from either the leaves of the tropical *Indigo* plant (Indigofera), or from woad (Isatis tinctoria), or the Chinese *indigo* (Persicaria tinctoria). Many societies make use of the Indigofera plant for producing different shades of blue.

She was so black her skin was blue ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 28, 2021)

I worked with a guy in Flint when the downtown U of M was built that was from Jamaica. He was so black, the local blacks called him a blue black. Dude was funny as heck and kept ya laughin' when you were around him. And yeah, in the direct sunlight, he had a slight blue hue to him.


----------



## Pagan (Jun 28, 2021)

That´s interesting - two examples of people who were so exceptionally "Black" that they were actually blue.
I´ve never seen a piece of coal that was so black it was blue.
In England, two babies can be born in the same street, one "Black" and the other "White."
The first will always be "British" the second "English."
I would be in favour of a radical look at the way we use language to describe each other.
Because by using language, we describe ourselves.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2021)

Yeah. Walk your white ass into a store dressed poor or like a thug and watch how your watched and treated. They could give two shits about your color unless your pants is hanging down to your knees and yep they will watch you because your dressed like a thug and most likely acting like a moron. I'm so fking tired of all this whinny ass shit about BLM. Like i said. Take a look around at all the rich ass black ppl and tell me how they were treated unfairly. Total complete bullshit. Maybe several yrs ago this might be a problem,, but that fking ship has sailed. I bet you *VOICE* that nobody is watching you when you walk into a store anymore, especially in this day and time unless your dressed like a thug and acting like an ass,, which i doubt very seriously just judging by your writings. Again,, I dont know any slaves nor ppl that owned slaves and ill bet you dont either. Nor do i know any blacks being treated like shit by cops or anyone else. I have a lot of BLACK neighbors that make good money and live in nice homes. None of them tell me that Whitey is holding them back. There kids are over at our house getting ice cream from my Wife all the time. We have watched them all grow up and have kids. One of them smokes weed with my Wife. Cops aint coming into my neighborhood arresting black ppl.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 28, 2021)

TheVoice said:


> If Blacks make up 13.4 % of the population what pct of the total 13.4 are born into poverty vs the 72.6 of non Blacks. Statistics are useless when they are improperly applied. When I was in HS I was told what I could NOT do when I went to my white guidance counselor, I wonder if a Black counselor would have told me the same thing. Our disagreement is really about perspective. It’s impossible to get you to understand if you can’t grasp this simple concept:
> If I go to schools (example) and I am the only Black in class… Is my experience the same as your? If I go to shop and the storekeeper follows me, or holds my money up to the light to see if itms real, or asks me for ID when conducting banking transactions… and not asks mr Smith who was just in front of me, or I get questioned while working (like the UPS guy ) as if Imm supposed to be where I am. Unless you have these experiences at LEAST a few times a year… I understand why you don’t understand.
> You can say it’s not that major… but it’s like a negative spouse that always tells you your not good enough. Eventually you leave or want to shut them up.



I agree, statistics are useless unless applied properly.

The total US poverty rate in 2019 was about 10.5% and the black rate was about 18.8%.  With a US population of about 328.2 million, that means about 43,978,800 are black and about *8,268,014 are in poverty,* *with 4,150,000 of that single household mothers.*

That leaves about 284,221,200 non blacks with a poverty level around 10.5% or *29,843,226 in poverty*, or about *3.6 times as many non blacks in poverty than blacks*.

A previous study showed naturalized blacks in the US have a poverty rate of about 11.8% and native born blacks at the time to have a poverty rate of about 25.1%?  Any thoughts on what that might be?

Not having seen your grades or heard your councilors thoughts, I can’t comment.  We didn’t have councilors.

My experience is what I make it.  A person self-conscious about race would have a different experience than someone who wasn’t for sure.

I have store keepers hold my money up to the light all the time, especially new bills.  That is because of the number of counterfeits out there.

You say it is impossible for me to understand unless I grasp the concept of being viewed suspiciously, and I hand it back to you.  Walk around the elephant asking the question, could black crime rates have anything to do with why blacks are sometimes watched more closely.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 28, 2021)

Pagan said:


> I´ve travelled through fifteen countries and I´ve never seen anyone with black or white skin, not even in Africa.
> Everyone seems to be a shade of brown, from pink to deepest mahogany.  Frankly I could do without this Black and White shit. Other opinions exist, and you´re welcome to them.



Google blue black African skin pigment.

I think most of the US population could do without the black and white shit, but a minority keeps it in play.


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2021)

Voice, why don't you join in and become part of out community?  If you hadn't told us how oppressed you and your people are we wouldn't know.    Drop it and talk about marijuana.   Tell your brothers to do the same thing I do when I hear the same rhetoric from a white person feeling sorry for themselves....Man up bietch and get off your lazy ass and go work!!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 29, 2021)

pute said:


> Voice, why don't you join in and become part of out community?  If you hadn't told us how oppressed you and your people are we wouldn't know.    Drop it and talk about marijuana.   Tell your brothers to do the same thing I do when I hear the same reteric from a white person feeling sorry for themselves....Man up bietch and get your lazy ass go work!!!



I double that suggestion.  Race has never been an issue on this forum, nor do I have a clue what race anyone but you, Voice, are, nor does anyone care.  We are brothers and sisters bound by the common interest of cannabis.

The riots and destruction have also made the issue a sore subject to those of us who believe racism is being over blown and stirred up to divide us.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 29, 2021)

We needed a break...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2021)

pute said:


> Voice, why don't you join in and become part of out community?  If you hadn't told us how oppressed you and your people are we wouldn't know.    Drop it and talk about marijuana.   Tell your brothers to do the same thing I do when I hear the same reteric from a white person feeling sorry for themselves....Man up bietch and get your lazy ass go work!!!


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 29, 2021)

Good morning old fart girls and boys. It be "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin' in da neighborhood.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 29, 2021)

I haven't been posting much anywhere so I don't know if yall know or not but unigrower passed away.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 29, 2021)

RIP unigrower.


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Back from a 3 day fishing trip.  Fishing was great but the trip home was
H E L L!!!!  I 70 was closed due to a mud slide.....ended up taking a 5 hour detour.   Traffic was diverted to a 2 lane winding road off of a super highway.  Traffic was bumper to bumper for 8 fargin hours.

Today I get to start playing catch up on the undone chores.....pay back is a bietch.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 29, 2021)

D$mn, how could I forget. TODAY makes it 51 years ago that got home from 'nam and OUTTA the Army. Would not trade it for any other 2 years and 8 day period in my life.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 29, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> D$mn, how could I forget. TODAY makes it 51 years ago that got home from 'nam and OUTTA the Army. Would not trade it for any other 2 years and 8 day period in my life.


Thank you for your service.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 29, 2021)

Pagan said:


> *Indigo* dye is a greenish dark blue *color*, obtained from either the leaves of the tropical *Indigo* plant (Indigofera), or from woad (Isatis tinctoria), or the Chinese *indigo* (Persicaria tinctoria). Many societies make use of the Indigofera plant for producing different shades of blue.
> 
> She was so black her skin was blue ?


Yes, exactly. Not that light a shade obviously!


----------



## Pagan (Jun 29, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Yes, exactly. Not that light a shade obviously!


Understood.
And if my skin was a lovely dark blue, I would take grave exception to being described as black.
 So -- No black people, no white people, all brown people, (except for blue people). 
You have expanded my horizons, thank you.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 29, 2021)

Pagan said:


> Understood.
> And if my skin was a lovely dark blue, I would take grave exception to being described as black.
> So -- No black people, no white people, all brown people, (except for blue people).
> You have expanded my horizons, thank you.


When I first went to Africa, in 1979 I think it was, in a time when casual racism was very much a thing in England, I was curious as to how I, a white man, would get on. I was now the rarity in a sea of black people. No worries. I was always treated very well everywhere I went. When I got malaria they took me to the hospital and there was a queue 100 yards long. But no, they took me the head of the queue. I objected, and they said, "We know you're here to improve things in our town. That's why we are treating you first."


----------



## leafminer (Jun 29, 2021)

Doing some shopping.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 29, 2021)

Pagan said:


> Understood.
> And if my skin was a lovely dark blue, I would take grave exception to being described as black.
> So -- No black people, no white people, all brown people, (except for blue people).
> You have expanded my horizons, thank you.


Yep, we're all Smurfs. You didn't get the memo?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2021)

old Paul was blue


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2021)

Just saw this:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 30, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> We needed a break...
> 
> View attachment 274562


Every mechanic needs a helper for those moments...............


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 30, 2021)

Good morning my old fart peeps and how ya'll be today ? At least fair to middlin' I hope. It be "wake 'n bake" time, Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## Pagan (Jun 30, 2021)

Lunch´s  been and gone here, should take Uncle Percy to the shrink, for years he´s been convinced he´s a chicken.
Thing is .......... we need the eggs.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Fighting humidity today.  Rain every day lately.  Outside 84%, inside 55% and in the basement it is 58%.  That means with the lights out and a tent full of plants it is over 60%.  That, for me is the threshold to start watching for PM.  I certainly don't need that shit in flower right now.  Did some pruning last night and all fans are on high.....

Time to walk the dog before it gets hot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 30, 2021)

Morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 30, 2021)

Morning Fellas and Gals


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2021)

Hey guys i need you too vote on the Bud Of The Month Contest and break the tie.


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-of-june-open-to-all-lets-see-them-buds.79400/


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2021)

Another wet day here. Gonna get hot and humid. Still beats snow.

Seasons are pretty balanced for me. All I do in the winter is whine about the cold and plow snow. About the time I've had enough, here comes rain and spring's mud. Next is summer and mowing. Blink twice and it's fall and leaf collection. Put the plow on the Jeep and wait for snow. Repeat a few months later.


----------



## Pagan (Jun 30, 2021)

Winter I sit in the sun, summer I sit in the shade: when it´s hot, you need some breeze, it´s a question of having the right altitude.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2021)

Just finished cutting the grass.  Walk now with Mrs Pute.  Then, mow the field and finally a dry trim on some Cincy 99 x Northern Lights.   That will put a wrap on this day. Still catching up from the fishing trip.  Life is good....I think.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2021)

Preferably of the opposite sex.  


pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Fighting humidity today.  Rain every day lately.  Outside 84%, inside 55% and in the basement it is 58%.  That means with the lights out and a tent full of plants it is over 60%.  That, for me is the threshold to start watching for PM.  I certainly don't need that shit in flower right now.  Did some pruning last night and all fans are on high.....
> 
> Time to walk the dog before it gets hot.


I read the above twice.  With just a single assumption that PM prolly means mold, it all comes clear:

I see now why I have never gotten a plant to stay alive while taller than 6 inches.  I might as well have been trying to grow them on Mars.  

Years ago, I got a plasticy grow tent about six feet high.  Seeds popped.  Yay.  All sprouts eaten by wildlife. Boo.  Planted new seeds. Wrapped chickum wire all around the tent. Yay.

Tent got knocked over and everything eaten. Boo.  Built a mini-San Quentin.  Little plants began to grow. Yay.  Got little bugs onnem.  Boo.  Tried again, and lovely, fuzzy whitish mold.  And the greatest success was posted here.  Just under 6" tall with tiny little yellow leaves drooping and dropping.  (*sigh*)

What I am tryna say is that I do not have the knowledge or experience to even have a chance to grow... and considering four-score and sumpin' years I've been around... I don't have the urge.

I salute the lot of you.  Scientists, professionals all.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Just finished cutting the grass.  Walk now with Mrs Pute.  Then, mow the field and finally a dry trim on some Cincy 99 x Northern Lights.   That will put a wrap on this day. Still catching up from the fishing trip.  Life is good....I think.


There it is again.  Sounds like a Mentat talking on a blinky-light machine. 

Would you believe in my whole life I never heard of Cincy 99 x Northern Lights.  I am guessing the x means a cross of the two... whatever the heck _those two _are. 

And you're gonna dry trim it.  I guess that's better than me dry humpin' it, 'cause I have never seen a dry trim.  But I've seen the other.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2021)

I'd trade ya, Pute. Just got done edging 440 lineal feet of driveway. Can't remember taking as many breaks as I did last time. Filled up a full bucket on the FEL with all the sod and dirt. Phew. Quit sweating after a couple of hours. Fought through the dizzy and got the damned thing done. Looks beautiful. Ain't gonna do it again anytime soon, I'll tell ya! 
Cold shower done, and a cold Coke Zero in the glass. 'Bout to warm up a bowl of bubble and forget how out of shape I am.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 30, 2021)

Had to have oral surgery yesterday after a weeks worth of frig tooth pain.
Now it's worse.......................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd trade ya, Pute. Just got done edging 440 lineal feet of driveway. Can't remember taking as many breaks as I did last time. Filled up a full bucket on the FEL with all the sod and dirt. Phew. Quit sweating after a couple of hours. Fought through the dizzy and got the damned thing done. Looks beautiful. Ain't gonna do it again anytime soon, I'll tell ya!
> Cold shower done, and a cold Coke Zero in the glass. 'Bout to warm up a bowl of bubble and forget how out of shape I am.




440 feet eh.....you bragging or complaining?


----------



## leafminer (Jun 30, 2021)

This was the Mi Amigo, home to Radio Caroline. And my winter home for 3 months. 50KW transmitter. I did the engineering and the midnight till 2AM show.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> 440 feet eh.....you bragging or complaining?


Guess I should have said running feet. 220 +/-, both sides. Sure ain't bragging, but it does look nice when it's done. I was happy in suburbia, but rural life has its benefits, big time. More critters to enjoy, and more crap to take care of.
Gonna find me one of those power edgers for next year. That little electric bugger is just getting too hard for my old ass to use.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Had to have oral surgery yesterday after a weeks worth of frig tooth pain.
> Now it's worse.......................


That sucks, Roster. I know tooth pain. I've had five pulled, and I've had enough root canals and gold caps that I'd be afraid to fall asleep around Pute or Walt if'n they had pliers handy.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> tooth pain.




the pain



ding dong ditch .. sumthin' in your body pushed your doorbell and annoyed the old man tooth inside the old house


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2021)

My favorite group. Followed them ever since they left Canada and went to the PRK. They were called Sparrow back then.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd trade ya, Pute. Just got done edging 440 lineal feet of driveway. Can't remember taking as many breaks as I did last time. Filled up a full bucket on the FEL with all the sod and dirt. Phew. Quit sweating after a couple of hours. Fought through the dizzy and got the damned thing done. Looks beautiful. Ain't gonna do it again anytime soon, I'll tell ya!
> Cold shower done, and a cold Coke Zero in the glass. 'Bout to warm up a bowl of bubble and forget how out of shape I am.


Well I am a tired MO-FO.  Just finished almost dark.....was trimming on my back deck and couldn't see anymore.  I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 1, 2021)

leafminer said:


> View attachment 274632
> 
> This was the Mi Amigo, home to Radio Caroline. And my winter home for 3 months. 50KW transmitter. I did the engineering and the midnight till 2AM show.


Winter?  In a barfboat?  3 fargin months?  YIKES!   




I have to assume you were alone... or became alone after you killed and ate whoever was bothering you.

Just lookin' at that picture makes me queasy.  :-(     I am an experienced sailor -- I have called dinosaurs over the side in both the Atlantic and Pacific.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2021)

leafminer said:


> View attachment 274632
> 
> This was the Mi Amigo, home to Radio Caroline. And my winter home for 3 months. 50KW transmitter. I did the engineering and the midnight till 2AM show.



I spent the summer on a offshore well tender in the gulf of Mexico working for Kerr McGee and weathered one summer storm that was quite a ride.  We welded everything to the deck that we couldn't tie down and let out the bow anchors while taking in the stern anchors to pull us far enough from the rig platform to avoid collisions.  It was a 400 foot tender with five decks and were taking waves over the top one.

A good experience and one that strengthened my resolve to become an engineer rather than a roughneck.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2021)

Whoa!

Los Angeles fireworks explosion: Truck goes up in flames as police seize fireworks - BBC News


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Los Angeles fireworks explosion: Truck goes up in flames as police seize fireworks - BBC News


Poor bastards
I wonder who messed up handling it or was it a set up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 1, 2021)

Weed hopper is the angry one eyeing up Hippie's tush LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

Its the Chinese's fault. Bastards


----------



## Bubba (Jul 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> My favorite group. Followed them ever since they left Canada and went to the PRK. They were called Sparrow back then.


My very first concert was Steppenwolf.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Its the Chinese's fault. Bastards


Lets Bomb em with egg noodles


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

We cant. Everything we have has there chips in it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> We cant. Everything we have has there chips in it.


Boy now    That was stupid. 
Almost as if this whole plan was laid out years ago, imagine that.


----------



## TheVoice (Jul 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I agree, statistics are useless unless applied properly.
> 
> The total US poverty rate in 2019 was about 10.5% and the black rate was about 18.8%.  With a US population of about 328.2 million, that means about 43,978,800 are black and about *8,268,014 are in poverty,* *with 4,150,000 of that single household mothers.*
> 
> ...


And I’ll turn it back to you…. When whites shoot up schools at a higher rate do we have metal detectors in white schools… it’s the same as holding up the currency to the light? (That would also be equal to more stringent screening in white gun purchasers right?) You  kinda proved my point. If 1 of 4 (25%) commit the crime of fraud it’s ok to assume all black oass counterfeit money? Or follow them in the store? You want to convince me that if one of a few blacks do something it’s ok to assume the rest do…. That’s how it starts. It’s the equivalent of saying Marijuana is a gateway drug.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

Here we go with the Race Card bullshit again. What fking WHITE SCHOOLS are you talking about? I dont know any WHITE SCHOOLS. And in Texas a lot of the Teachers carry guns. We dont need metal detectors.
Do you have a Job or Not? And i suppose you think i owe you Reparations because I'm considered white? As for Counterfeit money, George Floyd knows a little bit about that and several other crimes. And now the mother fker is a Hero because of the BLM assholes(that could give two shits about blacks) and a stupid ass prick cop that needs a bullet in his temple.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2021)

The voice whispers sweet nothings


----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2021)

*America’s War On White *







__





						America’s War On White Christians | Real Jew News
					






					www.realjewnews.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Poor bastards I wonder who messed up handling it or was it a set up.



Black powder is shock sensitive.  It was also pretty hot in LA about that time.


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2021)

I am part Cheorkee so all you fkrs owe me.  We were here before white, blacks and Asians so all you owe me reperations.  Call me @ 1-800-eat shit so you can make arrangements to send me $$$


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2021)

TheVoice said:


> And I’ll turn it back to you…. When whites shoot up schools at a higher rate do we have metal detectors in white schools… it’s the same as holding up the currency to the light? (That would also be equal to more stringent screening in white gun purchasers right?) You  kinda proved my point. If 1 of 4 (25%) commit the crime of fraud it’s ok to assume all black oass counterfeit money? Or follow them in the store? You want to convince me that if one of a few blacks do something it’s ok to assume the rest do…. That’s how it starts. It’s the equivalent of saying Marijuana is a gateway drug.



I don’t see how I could have possibly proved any of your points with the raw data that I presented and I am going to rest my case, as it is clear you have your mind firmly made up that everything is race related.

You could be right, so just continue doing what you are doing and see if you suddenly start winning.

Can we agree that the person that keeps bringing up racism, where it doesn’t exist, is the racist?

Can we agree that the fish trap exists only because of the fish and that the fish came before the fish trap?


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Heavy rain in the forecast today.  Possible hail....hoping it spares the garden and flowers.

Voice, can you talk about anything except race and how you are oppressed.  It is getting old.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2021)

When I worked within the government I constantly heard reparations for some. Untill I informed them I was predominate native in my blood .. then there was silence.
So, it's not about fainess, it's about greed from slothful people.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 1, 2021)

Bahaha


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 1, 2021)

I am a racist.

I belong to the human race.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 1, 2021)

I am not Racist at all

I truly Hate everyone, but stupid people really irk me


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I am a racist.  I belong to the human race.



I actually gave up racing when I had my first knee replacement.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

pute said:


> I am part Cheorkee so all you fkrs owe me.  We were here before white, blacks and Asians so all you owe me reperations.  Call me @ 1-800-eat shit so you can make arrangements to send me $$$


Fker i spit coffee all over my desk calendar.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

I am part Cherokee. I dont owe anybody shit except the IRS and i hate those asshats.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 1, 2021)

Oh-My-Golly tribe here


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2021)

All of us are mixed....that makes us all the same.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I am not Racist at all I truly Hate everyone, but stupid people really irk me



Who did you think needed love brother!  As Geo Carlin noted, half the population has below average intelligence and 34.1% of the population fall within one standard deviation to the left at 85 to 100 IQ, and another 14% at 70 to 85 IQ.  

Most leading happy productive lives, while many above average IQ do not, so while Intelligence Quotient strongly contributes to success, studies show that EQ, or Emotional Quotient, is a stronger indicator of success.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 1, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Winter?  In a barfboat?  3 fargin months?  YIKES!   View attachment 274651
> 
> 
> I have to assume you were alone... or became alone after you killed and ate whoever was bothering you.
> ...


Well. There was the Dutch crew... who were mainly drunk on the free Heineken. And there was me and four DJs, two of whom were gay. And I had brought with me two lids of ganja, some Mandies, about ten blotter hits of MDA, and a load of Blacks and BlacknWhites. We were really getting on each other's nerves by the time we got away. Then we were intercepted and boarded by the cops, coastguard and secret people and charged with aiding and abetting the operation of an illegal radio vessel. We went through two force 10 gales and a force 11. I was only sick while getting there, on a coaster, in another gale, for 6 hours in the middle of the night. The ship sank a year later in yet another storm. Complete rustbucket, hull full of concrete. Used to roll 40 degrees each way in a severe storm. We kept oxy acetylene next to the mast in case it came down and we needed to cut it loose. But really if that had happened I think we would have gone under.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Los Angeles fireworks explosion: Truck goes up in flames as police seize fireworks - BBC News


OMG how irresponsible.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Oh-My-Golly tribe here





pute said:


> All of us are mixed....that makes us all the same.



Perhaps we should apply for reparations for our ancestors lands?


----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2021)

our ancestors ?  all mixed ?  reparations ?  emotion quotient ?  blue lipstick ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

Leafminer i see ya got your banner.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Leafminer i see ya got your banner.



Ditto that!!  Good job!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2021)

patwi said:


> our ancestors ?  all mixed ?  reparations ?  emotion quotient ?  blue lipstick ?



Wouldn't that drive the accountants and lawyers wild?


----------



## leafminer (Jul 1, 2021)

I am wondering what's going to happen here now it's legal. Will the Smoke Shops begin selling weed? Will we get all the side products like shatter and oil?


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2021)

One thing is for sure....black market prices will drop.  Went from $400/oz to less than $200.  Lbs 4,000 to less than a grand in some situations.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2021)

It used to be $400/oz here before legalization and we can now buy weed for $8.00/oz or $128 lb.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

I will always buy Black Market Weed if im going to buy weed. Fk the Government and their taxed ass weed.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It used to be $400/oz here before legalization and we can now buy weed for $8.00/oz or $128 lb.


From $200/oz to $8/oz? SERIOUSLY??


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2021)

leafminer said:


> From $200/oz to $8/oz? SERIOUSLY??


Actually $400 oz to $128 oz.  A lot of people out of business.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 1, 2021)

Afternoon you bunch of old farts. Hope all are well, well as good as you can be. Well break is over and less then a hour to go, y'all have a good one.


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It used to be $400/oz here before legalization and we can now buy weed for $8.00/oz or $128 lb.


FK that!!!! I wouldn't do it for those prices.  $150/oz is pretty much the going price for good quality here.  Sometimes you can get $200 or even $250 from out of state visitors.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

I remember the old days when a 4 finger bag was 10 bucks.


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I remember the old days when a 4 finger bag was 10 bucks.


Yup, full of stems and seeds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

Yep,,,good ole Brick Weed.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Actually $400 oz to $128 oz.  A lot of people out of business.



That was actually retail with taxes.  I just bought an oz black market for $80oz.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm out until my August harvest, so I just bought... (converts $) $54 worth. 180 grams, that's 6 oz. Loose buds, not brick weed, and seems to be sinsemilla, Smells good. So about $9 an ounce!


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 1, 2021)

Just filled my "bird" feeder.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 1, 2021)

Well. This is interesting. I just tried this weed and, someone has done a good job. I built a king size joint and found only one seed. Humidity level about right, not dried out. Still greeny. A good smoke, getting on to being as good as my strains. 1,000 pesos for 180g. Now that rec weed is legal here, at this price difference, I think there is going to be a lot more weed heading north. Compete with $9 / ounce? Impossible. I dunno. Maybe my friend is a wholesaler... I am gonna keep this in the refri, it is smelling the whole house out.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 1, 2021)

And no stems or anything. Trimmed bud. Mexican weed today is not as it used to be.


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> That was actually retail with taxes.  I just bought an oz black market for $80oz.


Yup, I have heard that your market is totally saturated with product.   Supply vs demand determines the value of anything. When first legalized we had a flood of people moving in with hopes of becoming rich.  Market got saturated price took a nose dive and apparently they have moved to Oregon.   Ha ha.....you can have them.



leafminer said:


> I'm out until my August harvest, so I just bought... (converts $) $54 worth. 180 grams, that's 6 oz. Loose buds, not brick weed, and seems to be sinsemilla, Smells good. So about $9 an ounce!


That is just plain fk'n stupid.....In a tent it cost many times that to grow it.....not to mention the labor, time and love that goes into doing this.  I hope the idiot chokes on his own smoke. 



yooper420 said:


> Just filled my "bird" feeder.View attachment 274701
> View attachment 274702
> View attachment 274703
> View attachment 274704


Beautiful Yoop.  I don't get deer but I spend about $25 a week on bird seed and everything has a feast....mostly the Red Winged Black Birds, Finches and Squirrels.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 1, 2021)

$9 bucks an ounce is a fair price for outdoor cannabis , the sunshine is free and so is the rain , chickens take care of bugs and pests , when cannabis becomes totally decriminalized and legalized , it will sell for about the same price as Concord grapes


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> $9 bucks an ounce is a fair price for outdoor cannabis , the sunshine is free and so is the rain , chickens take care of bugs and pests , when cannabis becomes totally decriminalized and legalized , it will sell for about the same price as Concord grapes


Well, fun while it lasted.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 2, 2021)

I don´t know yet what this is but I amj collecting the seeds. Relaxing yet energetic. Very high THC. Skunk? Totslly wrecked on half a king and the half orange asleep.


----------



## Carty (Jul 2, 2021)

What up guys.... Congrats Leafminer... now I want one under my name... hehe.

Vegas had the cheapest brick weed but we had to go over to Little Vietnam.. called so because of all the gun shots and general mayhem..  but one buddy knew, "The Guy" and we'd get a QP for $80.  Go to the park,  play frisbee then sit down and roll joints of the entire thing... $2ea at school.  for $10 I'd get 13 joints, big fat ones too... I'd sell 5 giving me
8 joints a day to smoke, then buy more next day...  did this for months..

ah the good ole days.. lol


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 2, 2021)

Morning everybody happy fry-day. I sailed through a hurricane years ago on a sub tender, she was 668' long, beam of 86' and weighted over 28000 tons. We bobbed like a cork. Was a he-ll of a ride.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I remember the old days when a 4 finger bag was 10 bucks.



And was $7.50 with discount.



Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> That was actually retail with taxes.  I just bought an oz black market for $80oz.



Floyd's dispensary now has $8 eights, or $64 ounces of outdoor.



pute said:


> Yup, I have heard that your market is totally saturated with product.   Supply vs demand determines the value of anything. When first legalized we had a flood of people moving in with hopes of becoming rich.  Market got saturated price took a nose dive and apparently they have moved to Oregon.   Ha ha.....you can have them.



Yea, the first harvest season put a lot of would be growers out of business here in in the land of OR and WA.  Most of our outdoor comes from the Southern Oregon green triangle, as our grow season is too short this far north due to rain.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 2, 2021)

pute said:


> Beautiful Yoop.  I don't get deer but I spend about $25 a week on bird seed and everything has a feast....mostly the Red Winged Black Birds, Finches and Squirrels.


The buck looks like he gonna have a nice set of horns on him.


----------



## Pagan (Jul 2, 2021)

The following story is true, only the names have been changed to protect the guilty.

Behind the bar of the Five Amigos, an establishment favoured by the less pretentious, we find Paco, a man of generous spirit and even more generous proportions, who is whispered to have Important Connections in a faraway city. 
Or so he thought.
At harvest one year he let it be known that he could get a very good price from his “friends”  for any spare marijuana his customers might wish to sell.
It´s hard to sell weed around here, because, like avocados and oranges, we are all up to our ears in it.
He soon had a massive response, and the deal was set up.

Fast asleep when they found him, he remained unconscious for some considerable time. There was no money, and no weed.
I think the town’s reaction was fairly simpatico, after all, sometimes it´s better to be on the losing side.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 2, 2021)

pute said:


> I am part Cheorkee so all you fkrs owe me.  We were here before white, blacks and Asians so all you owe me reperations.  Call me @ 1-800-eat shit so you can make arrangements to send me $$$


Same here, Cherokee, Italian, Irish.

Bubba


----------



## Pagan (Jul 2, 2021)

I´m mixed race -
Anglo-Saxon.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 2, 2021)

I am mostly Annunaki and Australopithecus


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2021)

Im Part Pothead and Beer Drinker. I definitely aint white. My skin is dark brown from all the Resin and Lager.


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

Morning all you fargin immigrants.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Actually $400 oz to $128 oz.  A lot of people out of business.


Wow, I was gonna say, if it's 128 a pound, I'm in.

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 2, 2021)

I be a white man and proud of it. 
Blue lives matter.
White lives matter. 
Brown lives matter.
Black lives matter.
All lives matter as we make up the human race.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2021)

You're a wise man indeed, Yoop.

Do me a favor, guys; Look at your left hand. Count the digits. Now, look at your right hand and do the same.
On July 5th, repeat. If the numbers match, ya done well.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jul 2, 2021)

Cannabis sells at the government controlled stores for upwards of $10 a gram so over $285 an ounce.
I am allowed to grow 4 cannabis plants so I grow my own.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 2, 2021)

This is what gets me. "Up to x plants". But nobody says what is a 'plant'. There is a world of difference between a little auto in a number six pot, and a 14-foot Sativa growing right in the ground, waving in the sunshine!


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)

I had 17+ ft plants in the mid 70s outdoors .. all makes and models . Way before flyovers, snitching neighbors and rippers in my geographical location .  Nowadays there are sh8theads everywhere .


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2021)

A Question. 

What year did John Wilkes Booth, Lee Harvey Oswald and Karl Marx sign the Declaration of Independence ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm thinking never since they weren't born yet.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 2, 2021)

patwi said:


> A Question.
> 
> What year did John Wilkes Booth, Lee Harvey Oswald and Karl Marx sign the Declaration of Independence ?




1776


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)

They didn't....silly rabbit.


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Jul 2, 2021)

We've been here a year now during which we've completely remodelled the property and even added a loft. But now, everyone in the city seems to have the same idea. Concrete trucks cruising around. A housing development beginning. A new road. Well, fine, property values are going crazy. But I think in a couple more years we'll move a bit further south, into the orange groves, some great value still available. I spotted 1.8Ha. of orange groves on flat land near the main highway, for $160 grand.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I am mostly Annunaki and Australopithecus



Got Neanderthal genes too, but mostly Cromaggot this late in the game.



leafminer said:


> This is what gets me. "Up to x plants". But nobody says what is a 'plant'. There is a world of difference between a little auto in a number six pot, and a 14-foot Sativa growing right in the ground, waving in the sunshine!



We ran a healthy surplus within limits growing our indoor to a around a pound per plant.  Some of the outdoor plants in southern Or are trees.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 3, 2021)

Pore ole Tesla.  Guy driving along...   _foosh!_  His 6-figure car begins to burn.  The door thingy didn't work, so he had to use a bunch of force to get out.

Fire Dept. arrived.  It took 6 HOURS to put it out (battery kept re-igniting).

New Tesla Models:  

1.  "Car-B-Que"

2. "The Urn" <-- This model comes with a cremation package for driver and passengers.

3.  "Burn-Out and Burn-In At The Same Time"


----------



## Pagan (Jul 3, 2021)

You can only regard the Tesla as an electric car if you can´t see past the end of your nose.
Bloody advertising hype seems to have won the public round, but the electricity was generated largely by burning fossil fuels,  natural gas, or coal -- so that´s what a Tesla actually runs on.

Plus, if you are fully solar, as I am, how are you going to charge the damn thing at night ?
And since the main use of a car is for commuting a few miles to work, why do people make fast flashy and very expensive "electric" cars, while the Chinese make cheap commuters for a couple of grand ?
Is it because they still have jobs to go to ?


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

Morning OFC.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2021)

Morning Pute and the rest of you scallywags'.


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning Pute and the rest of you scallywags'.


Morning Hippie

No electric car for me.  Heard nothing but bad things.  I like my truck.....it's right outside. Don't think the mountains and electric cars go together.  Can you get one with 4WD.....ha ha!

Wonder if a Telsa comes with a gun rack...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Pore ole Tesla.  Guy driving along...   _foosh!_  His 6-figure car begins to burn.  The door thingy didn't work, so he had to use a bunch of force to get out.
> 
> Fire Dept. arrived.  It took 6 HOURS to put it out (battery kept re-igniting).
> 
> ...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2021)

Morning

Such a Beautiful country we live in.
.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2021)

My meth cooking, user  seller, and aids infested 50 yr ol' queer neighbor that has already lately been charged with infesting two older teens with HIV  put out his American flag for the national weekend holiday ..


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

patwi said:


> My meth cooking, user  seller, and aids infested 50 yr ol' queer neighbor that has already lately been charged with infesting two older teens with HIV  put out his American flag for the national weekend holiday ..



Sounds like the neighbor nobody wants living next door.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2021)

yeah well, his grandparents owned 25 acres  and eventually they passed, leaving it to their sons which one sold out and moved to Tennesee and the other allowed his 3 kids to put in mobile homes. One kid (51) died from over consuming heavy and light alcohol mixed with pills and meth over the years, another one is quiet and productive , the third is a peace of sh#t .. cops know about him but their jail does not easily accommodate aids invested birds so they let them stay free - only if he help with snitching . a sheriffs lieutenant  told me this ... I told the cop that I recently retained a civil lawyer to begin lawsuits if the crap didn't stop ..  it quieted down but still happening.  Makes me wonder if DA prosecutors and some leo s  consume the ' meth ' ,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)

patwi said:


> yeah well, his grandparents owned 25 acres  and eventually they passed, leaving it to their sons which one sold out and moved to Tennesee and the other allowed his 3 kids to put in mobile homes. One kid (51) died from over consuming heavy and light alcohol mixed with pills and meth over the years, another one is quiet and productive , the third is a peace of sh#t .. cops know about him but their jail does not easily accommodate aids invested birds so they let them stay free - only if he help with snitching . a sheriffs lieutenant  told me this ... I told the cop that I recently retained a civil lawyer to begin lawsuits if the crap didn't stop ..  it quieted down but still happening.  Makes me wonder if DA prosecutors and some leo s  consume the ' meth ' ,


Hi neighbor sorry to hear you burned the house down.....................
What were you storing Class B explosives?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 3, 2021)

pute said:


> No electric car for me.  Heard nothing but bad things.  I like my truck.....it's right outside. Don't think the mountains and electric cars go together.  Can you get one with 4WD.....ha ha!



We've paid a premium for wind and water power for a couple decades, so driving our electric Ford focus using green power, is more like sailing.

Electric cars are also available in all wheel drives.

I bought ours as a 2013 lease turn in in 2016, with less than 20K on it, for about the price of the batteries at the time, or $12K.  When the batteries fail, it will be a total.  

Maintenance to 50K has been rotating the tires once and replacing them once.  Not even bulb replacements, as they are all LED.  The brakes are regenerating, so wear on the pads has been extremely low and it still has the originals at 50K.

I gambled that the batteries will last the 100K that was predicted, but my gas bill dropped $200/mo and my electric bill went up $50, giving it the equivalent of about 115 mpg while my 5.2L Jeep only gets about 13 mpg.  

I don't drive to Tualatin and back every day anymore, but we have put about 30K on it in Portland and outlying areas and the batteries still take a full charge, with no indication they are close to failing.  If it makes to $100K, my capital equipment cost will be $0.15 per mile.

It is front wheel drive only and  doesn't drive well in the snow and doesn't haul much, so we keep the Jeep, but for a cheap low maintenance town grocery getter, it has been excellent.  Made possible only because of the Jeep, so if we could have only one, it would have to be the Jeep.


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

Well, if GW says it I believe that there is a value to it.  But my truck is still right outside.  I just took it  on a fishing trip.  Put over 600 miles on her and much was 4wd.  Didn't see one Hybrid or electric but I did see a lot of Stickers on trucks that started with a D.  The sticker that is....get it.....I was around good people and loved it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2021)

I've been tempted to buy one of those little Smartcars for my bar hopper. 7 miles there and 7 back. They get around 150 miles to the charge (they claim),  so at 28 miles a week, it would be a safe bet I'd only charge it once a month.
Wonder how much running the air conditioning would suck the battery down?
I also worry about the poor kids that are mining the lithium for the batteries. I don't knowingly buy anything that involves slave labor.


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

^^^ do you wear anything with the Nike logo on it?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 3, 2021)

pute said:


> Well, if GW says it I believe that there is a value to it.  But my truck is still right outside.  I just took it  on a fishing trip.  Put over 600 miles on her and much was 4wd.  Didn't see one Hybrid or electric but I did see a lot of Stickers on trucks that started with a D.  The sticker that is....get it.....I was around good people and loved it.



I take my full time all wheel Jeep for 600 mile trips and rough roads as well.  I just recently saw a lineup of new electric rigs to come and predict you soon will be seeing them in the pucker brush.



Hippie420 said:


> I've been tempted to buy one of those little Smartcars for my bar hopper. 7 miles there and 7 back. They get around 150 miles to the charge (they claim),  so at 28 miles a week, it would be a safe bet I'd only charge it once a month. Wonder how much running the air conditioning would suck the battery down? I also worry about the poor kids that are mining the lithium for the batteries. I don't knowingly buy anything that involves slave labor.



Part of the trick to long battery life is to keep it charged and when things are too hot or too cold for the batteries, it should be plugged in so that the battery heating and cooling system operates without drawing from the system.

It also makes it handy to heat up/defrost/deice or cool down ahead of time when plugged in.

Good question on AC draw, we run it as needed and it has never been issue on our under 50 mile trips.



pute said:


> ^^^ do you wear anything with the Nike logo on it?



Excellent point!  That also makes sense with regard to the racial discord they sowed.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^ do you wear anything with the Nike logo on it?


Nope. Sure don't. I don't like their politics, the way they treat their workers, and I'm really not much of a slave to fashion.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 3, 2021)

View attachment 274772


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2021)

kev, you attachment won't load.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2021)

Big Brother bought a goat today!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2021)

pute said:


> kev, you attachment won't load.


He was probably posting **** pics again. Can't take ole Kevinn anywhere!


----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Big Brother bought a goat today!




why


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 4, 2021)

Had one when he was young and had the urge to get another. Getting hard to find.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 4, 2021)

Good morning old farts.
Happy 4th of July.
"Wake 'n Bake" time.
Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy freedom day brothers and sisters, from a certified old fart who sometimes gets teary eyed about the, "rockets red glare" part part of our anthem when sung well!

No country like it anywhere else in the world, regardless of what some may believe.

I say some, because our borders are inundated by hoards of brothers and sisters who see it as the land of freedom and opportunity, so are doing everything in their power to get here.

There are not hoards, droves, or dribbles scrambling to leave, but leave us not forget that there are both foreign and domestics amongst us doing everything in their power to divide us and fragment the fabric of that which despite our faults, still makes us the greatest nation currently on the face of the earth.

Perverse that they only have the freedom to do so, because this is the land of the free.  

A salute to the insight of our founding fathers as well as efforts and blood of our revolutionary ancestors that made this so, and those who've kept it so!

OOrah! Ahwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Passing left...................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jul 4, 2021)

howdy everybody. i'm still upright and talking $hit.pulled a lazy day yesterday, spent it with the wife as much as i could. today i managed to get stoned so far. now i need to get off my a$$ and mow the hay field i call a yard. hope everybody is having a great 4th.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Well, if GW says it I believe that there is a value to it.  But my truck is still right outside.  I just took it  on a fishing trip.  Put over 600 miles on her and much was 4wd.  Didn't see one Hybrid or electric but I did see a lot of Stickers on trucks that started with a D.  The sticker that is....get it.....I was around good people and loved it.


While electric cars may be "green" for the owner, they are anything but green.  Have a look at the mess that's left where battery materials are mined and battery manufacturing takes place.  I'd love to get off the grid and all, but I'm not kidding myself about what's good or not good for the environment and what isn't.  That said, I'm all about saving money any way I can!

Yup, for now I am sticking to my internal combustion engine.  If I decide to spend on another vehicle, it should be a truck/SUV type vehicle.  It's all I can do to keep my phone charged up. "I can't come in today, my cars dead."  Right-right.


bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 5, 2021)

Bubba said:


> While electric cars may be "green" for the owner, they are anything but green.  Have a look at the mess that's left where battery materials are mined and battery manufacturing takes place.  I'd love to get off the grid and all, but I'm not kidding myself about what's good or not good for the environment and what isn't.  That said, I'm all about saving money any way I can!



Yeah, it is the green part for this owner that I'm shooting for, in addition to the convenience and savings.  

For us, two cars is the key.  Most of our driving is in the Metro area, so we put less than a thousand miles on the Jeep last year and served the bulk of our needs with the electric powered by wind and water.  The Jeep made it possible by handling our hauling and as a second vehicle when schedules overlapped.   

Sadly, it's pretty clear neither Lithium nor crude oil extraction and processing are salubrious to Mother Earth, and any comparison from an environmental standpoint, should be looked at for the life of the vehicle, including original build, maintenance parts, air quality, spills, and global warming.  

Situations are different and it is also a good thing we do have different needs and tastes or us man childs would have killed each other off over the same woman eons ago.  I've been a motor head my whole live and don't see internal combustion vehicles going away anytime soon, but it is pretty clear which direction the vehicle market is currently headed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 5, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yeah, it is the green part for this owner that I'm shooting for, in addition to the convenience and savings.
> 
> For us, two cars is the key.  Most of our driving is in the Metro area, so we put less than a thousand miles on the Jeep last year and served the bulk of our needs with the electric powered by wind and water.  The Jeep made it possible by handling our hauling and as a second vehicle when schedules overlapped.
> 
> ...


The real downside is China controls the market on most materials needed to turn our world Green.
Now they just admitted to wanting to control the world.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The real downside is China controls the market on most materials needed to turn our world Green.
> Now they just admitted to wanting to control the world.



No question China covets controlling world markets, but in the case of Lithium, Chile and Argentina have about 10 million tons reserves between themselves, and Australia has another 2.7 tons reserve, vis a vis China's 1 million tons reserve.  

To control the market they would have to own the predominance of those other locations as well, or have pricing handshakes with them as oligopolies.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 5, 2021)

It looks like China is the worlds leading Lithium user for electric vehicles and user electronics at 7,500 tons in 2019.  That should certainly allow them to throw their market weight around as they do on Wall Street.

Australia supplied about 53% of the world market and South America another 30%, with China supplying around 10% and Africa another 2%.  Australia is hard rock mining and South America is brine reduction, limited due to water availability.

It looks like whoever owns the Australian mines has the current lead.


----------



## pute (Jul 5, 2021)

I suppose some day I will drive a battery powered car....if I live long enough.  But for now anyway I will still drive my gas powered truck.  I am gonna make it last as long as I can.  Fits my lifestyle. 

Wish I had a good feeling about where this old earth is going.  But, I don't.  IMO we are on and express elevator to 
H E L L.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 5, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yeah, it is the green part for this owner that I'm shooting for, in addition to the convenience and savings.
> 
> For us, two cars is the key.  Most of our driving is in the Metro area, so we put less than a thousand miles on the Jeep last year and served the bulk of our needs with the electric powered by wind and water.  The Jeep made it possible by handling our hauling and as a second vehicle when schedules overlapped.
> 
> ...


Good point of view, I guess we choose which way we pollute, 0r at least I do, based on what is my bottom line.  It works in your case and needs and budget are covered. I guess having to keep a car charged is similar to having to keep the tank filled.  I don't know what the charge time is, but I can fill an empty gas tank pretty quick.  Getting caught short?  I dont know....I've never owned an electric car so what happens if you "run out of gas" with an electric car? If it's like a Prius, with both electric and gas, no issue but with straight electric, is there a reserve supply for this or is tow required?

The other thing I wonder about with electric cars ( obviously this has been worked out ) is how much quicker they run out of juice with A/C or heat is used? Eventually, everything will be electric.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 5, 2021)

pute said:


> I suppose some day I will drive a battery powered car....if I live long enough.  But for now anyway I will still drive my gas powered truck.  I am gonna make it last as long as I can.  Fits my lifestyle.
> 
> Wish I had a good feeling about where this old earth is going.  But, I don't.  IMO we are on and express elevator to
> H E L L.


The internal combustion engine can run on propane and so forth and be clean, probably how collector cars will exist in the future.
Alcohol? (straight) I dont know if that can be worked out for commuter cars, not an ideal fuel other than some race engines. 

A lot of us steeped in the muscle car era love the thumping of a stoutly cammed internal combustion engine....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 5, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No question China covets controlling world markets, but in the case of Lithium, Chile and Argentina have about 10 million tons reserves between themselves, and Australia has another 2.7 tons reserve, vis a vis China's 1 million tons reserve.
> 
> To control the market they would have to own the predominance of those other locations as well, or have pricing handshakes with them as oligopolies.


I fear South America may be the next hot spot to blow up.  All that and Venezuela floats on an ocean of oil that may be larger than the one the  middle east floats on.......

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 5, 2021)

pute said:


> I suppose some day I will drive a battery powered car....if I live long enough.  But for now anyway I will still drive my gas powered truck.  I am gonna make it last as long as I can.  Fits my lifestyle.
> 
> Wish I had a good feeling about where this old earth is going.  But, I don't.  IMO we are on and express elevator to
> H E L L.


If things go the way I've got a feeling they will, you might want to suggest the farrier trade to your grandkids.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 5, 2021)

“*Einstein* said the fourth world war will be fought with sticks and stones,”


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 5, 2021)

*“This is the way the world ends, not with a bang, but a whimper.”*
— T. S. Eliot


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 5, 2021)

pute said:


> Wish I had a good feeling about where this old earth is going.  But, I don't.  IMO we are on and express elevator to H E L L.



I'm not sure where this handbasket is headed, but it is sure making good time.



Bubba said:


> I don't know what the charge time is, but I can fill an empty gas tank pretty quick.  Getting caught short?  I dont know....I've never owned an electric car so what happens if you "run out of gas" with an electric car? If it's like a Prius, with both electric and gas, no issue but with straight electric, is there a reserve supply for this or is tow required?
> 
> The other thing I wonder about with electric cars ( obviously this has been worked out ) is how much quicker they run out of juice with A/C or heat is used? Eventually, everything will be electric.  Bubba



Our 2013 Focus electric is not current state of the art, but is run by a computer.  When you turn it on, it estimates how far you can drive it based on the condition of the battery, the temperature, and the record of how you have previously driven it.  I verify mileage before I leave, if it looks close.

I've never run out, but I purposefully ran it low to see what would happen, and at 10% remaining charge it warns you, and as it continues to run down further it drops down to limp mode.  I never ran it below that to see what would happen.  

There are now mobile EV charging vans if you get stranded or you can get towed to one of the many charging stations starting to spring up.  My friend joined an electrical coop that provided a link of available charging locations.

Tongue in cheek, you could tow the electric wheels down and recharge its battery.  Even faster if you put it into low to increase the current to the fields.

The vehicle came with a 120VAC charger which ostensibly takes around 12 hours to charge with.  I purchased and installed a 240 VAC 40A charger at home and it takes about 4 hours to fully charge.

I've never had an issue running my AC and my 2013 is probably not a good one to use for comparison.  Clearly it would reduce the range.



Bubba said:


> The internal combustion engine can run on propane and so forth and be clean, probably how collector cars will exist in the future. Alcohol? (straight) I dont know if that can be worked out for commuter cars, not an ideal fuel other than some race engines. A lot of us steeped in the muscle car era love the thumping of a stoutly cammed internal combustion engine....



We ran a VW Thing at 7.5:1 on straight ethanol I remember that we determined the correct ethanol carburator jetting size by dividing the existing jet size by 0.49 to get the alcohol jet size.  Contankerous cold starting, but it ran adequately after it got warmed up.  

As you note open collector ultra high compression big block engines with heavy overlap and duration cams on mixed fuels at idle, is a music of its own.  

I would like to see practical conversion kits to turn gas reciprocal engines into hydrogen powered ones, and a hydrogen supply infrastructure to support it.  More water vapor in the atmosphere might cool things down some.



Bubba said:


> I fear South America may be the next hot spot to blow up.  All that and Venezuela floats on an ocean of oil that may be larger than the one the  middle east floats on.......
> 
> Bubba



You could be right.  Certainly lots of corruption an unrest.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 5, 2021)

No lead in alcohol. It keeps valves from wanting to weld themselves to the head,
sort of useful substance for daily drivers.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 5, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I fear South America may be the next hot spot to blow up.  All that and Venezuela floats on an ocean of oil that may be larger than the one the  middle east floats on.......
> 
> Bubba




im thinking India vs Pakistan , they hate each other and both countries are armed to the teeth with nukes

Kashmir being the hot spot igniter


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> im thinking India vs Pakistan , they hate each other and both countries are armed to the teeth with nukes
> 
> Kashmir being the hot spot igniter


That would be a hard one to root for. Terrorist exporters vs. Telemarketer scammers.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 6, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, how goes it today ? I be drinkin' coffee, waitin' on "wake 'n bake" time. OK, it be time, Puffin' 'n Passin.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 6, 2021)

What is the difference between old farts thread and island of misfits thread?

Coffee and English muffins.
C99 for wake and bake.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 6, 2021)

Is that a trick question? 
The difference is your posting as an old forgetful fart here and as a Misfit a.sshole on the other thread. Not everybody is an old fart and an A.sshole. Glad you fit both description's like I do and most the old mean bastards on here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 6, 2021)

BigSur aint mean
But sure is Nasty





But never as nasty as Hippie


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 6, 2021)

Set in the concrete mantel over the front door of the Chateau...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> What is the difference between old farts thread and island of misfits thread? Coffee and English muffins.
> C99 for wake and bake.



That one takes less years of experience could be one difference, but as you may note rasty old misfit curmudgeon's can fall in both categories and delight in further corrupting our more youthful and impressionable members.

Probably more postings about failing body parts amongst our hoary days of yore membership, as well as astute observations and sage advice.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 6, 2021)

Ahh crapola  I have to go to dentist again
Sezzyalater


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 6, 2021)

Big Bro finally sent me some pics of his goat.


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2021)

Morning OFC. Nice cool morning round these parts.

Sorry about your dental problems Roster.  Seems like I am fighting some kind of health ptomem all the time.  Something is acting up in my right eye....feels like there is a huge rock in it.  Calling the dye doc today to have it looked at.

Taking Mrs Pute to the dermatologist today....geez!

Nice Goat Hippie.  66 of 67?  I had a 69.  When you have a fast car as a kid you think you have everything....wrong!!

@Big....the difference between The OFC and Misfits.....hmmm....we  should petition the gov't to do a study on this subject.   Give them a few years and ten million and we might get an answer to your question.

 Critters out back are screaming for breakfast....


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Is that a trick question?
> The difference is your posting as an old forgetful fart here and as a Misfit a.sshole on the other thread. Not everybody is an old fart and an A.sshole. Glad you fit both description's like I do and most the old mean bastards on here.



i get confused every once in awhile and need some refresher courses on thread protocols 

or some really good coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Big Bro finally sent me some pics of his goat.
> 
> View attachment 274867
> View attachment 274868


66 or 67 Sweet Ride
Is it a real GTO and does it have tri barrel?
Numbers matching?    well over 100,000 if so


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 6, 2021)

I know someone who has a Tempest 326 Conv 1966
Looks just like this


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Big Bro finally sent me some pics of his goat.
> 
> View attachment 274867
> View attachment 274868


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 274886


Didn't come out until 69.  And it is called Tri Power.  Ha ha....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 6, 2021)

It's a '65. The one he had as a kid was the same year, gunmetal gray, 389 tri-power, 4 speed. This one's a rag top, 421, 4 barrel, and an auto. I ragged him about the auto part, but he said that after his knee replacement, it was nice not to be pushing a clutch in.
He kinda stole it. Found it up north. A gal's husband had restored it years ago and then died. She kept it for at least 10 more years until she had the feeling he'd want it going to someone who'd appreciate it like he did.
His son drove him up there. BB was paying attention to getting it out of the garage she'd had it in, but my nephew told him he was watching the gal. Said she kept it together until he cleared the driveway and then started bawling like a baby. Sad. Happy for BB, though. 30K is cheap for a drop top '65k in that shape.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

*Pontiac came out with tripower in 1957 and produced them until 1966. In 1957 and 1958, the 3 Rochester carbs were all the small based version. Starting in 1959, the end carbs used were the larger based units, while the center carb remained small. The final year, 1966, Pontiac used 3 large units.

The intakes from '57 and '58 do not have casting numbers. The only real difference is the size of the heater hose outlet. There's not much demand for these intakes. Many people refer to the tripower intakes from 57-63 as "boat anchors". Pictured below is a 1958 tripower.  Jon Havens contributed this picture.*














						ID Your Tripower
					

Pontiac came out with tripower in 1957 and produced them until 1966. In 1957 and 1958, the 3 Rochester carbs were all the small based version. Starting in 1959, the end carbs used were the larger based units, while the center carb remained small. The final year, 1966, Pontiac used 3 large units...



					pontiactripower.com
				




OK @Hippie420 Looked again
Does have a squarer rear so I again now 1965 . They look very similar in the way the pic was taken.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Didn't come out until 69.  And it is called Tri Power.  Ha ha....


Oh the Judge  YES 1969
I just added that for effect LOL
Figures you bug me about that
Oh by the way good morning and yes my Jaw is cranking today already.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Jul 7, 2021)

Tri power ? Had a '58 Chevy Impala 348 cu. in. tri power, 3 speed. Ran like a raped ape. Also had a '57 Chevy with a hi. po. 283 cu. in. with 2/ 4 barrels, 3 speed, stock from the factory.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 7, 2021)

How many of ya'll enjoyed the pleasure of keeping multiple carbs balanced with a vacuum gauge?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

Being released soon, Boarder problem solved


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> How many of ya'll enjoyed the pleasure of keeping multiple carbs balanced with a vacuum gauge?


PIA   I had a TR6 with 2 carbs that had to be done that way.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> How many of ya'll enjoyed the pleasure of keeping multiple carbs balanced with a vacuum gauge?


Yeah, I did it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> PIA   I had a TR6 with 2 carbs that had to be done that way.



fuel injection was God's gift to motor heads!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> fuel injection was God's gift to motor heads!


Yep
Old toothbrushes are great for light cleaning of the throttle body too


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2021)

Morning.   Cleaning things up after an overnight rain.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Yeah, I did it.


Good, you can come over and do the pair on the Wraith.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> How many of ya'll enjoyed the pleasure of keeping multiple carbs balanced with a vacuum gauge?


I had a '57 chevy with 327 and and old dual quad setup from a '57 vette.  Carter WCFB carbs.  A single Holly 750 dbl pumper would flow WAY more, but the dual quad looked sweet.

Other setup was 67 Camaro 327 bored ,040 over (331 cu inch, fantastic rod/stroke angle) with Edelbrock tunnel ram with dual Holley 660 dbl pumpers.  Also played with an old Rochester vette fuel injector, but could never get it to run past 6000 rpm for some reason and gave up on it, tons more horsepower with the tunnel ram.  The injector could produce a lot of torque, twisted a drive shaft in half playing around with it, but no match for top rpm HP produced by more "modern" means.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 7, 2021)

Leave us not forget dual point ignition.


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2021)

Funny how so many old pot growers were bikers and motor heads when they wore a  younger  man's clothes.

I would spend my week nights street racing and my weekends at Wichita International Raceway. 

I tried a tri power set up but it put me in a F Stock Formula One class and I couldn't compete.  Class record was 10.31 sec and I was only running in the mid 12's.  So I went back to a Holley 780 double pumper which put me in  a F Option class running on dial in times.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> fuel injection was God's gift to motor heads!


I had the UK variety with the 6 Lucas fuel injectors. I used to have to retune it on a weekly basis. I still have a special spark plug with a window that allows you to see the colour of the flame in the cylinder. Used for tuning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Good, you can come over and do the pair on the Wraith.


Are they British webers


----------



## Bubba (Jul 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Funny how so many old pot growers were bikers and motor heads when they wore a  younger  man's clothes.
> 
> I would spend my week nights street racing and my weekends at Wichita International Raceway.
> 
> I tried a tri power set up but it put me in a F Stock Formula One class and I couldn't compete.  Class record was 10.31 sec and I was only running in the mid 12's.  So I went back to a Holley 780 double pumper which put me in  a F Option class running on dial in times.


The '67 Camaro could run mid 11's all day, at about 122 MPH through traps.  Straight up Bracket racing.  Class racing, too expensive, and someone always had more money....Mostly street racing.  Old industrial park and the old Airport road were two likely places. This car was stripped, gas pedal, brake clutch, Mr Gasket vertical gate shifter and Schaffer Super Rev-Loc Clutch (what a left leg workout) and 4:11 gears.  Really needed more like 5.13:1, but I did drive this on the street....no power below 3000 rpm, back firing through the intake, (at night it made nice 5 ft flashes out of the stacks, couldnt see it in the day.  Could no longer do a "daily driver" with this beast.

Always wanted big block power, but funds didnt allow.  Only exception were a few Chrysler 440 builds, others just too much cost for me at the time.  Areagarage owner had a '69 Roadrunner, 426 hemi, full race, rat Roaster dual 4 barrel cross ram manifold, acid dipped panels, holes drilled through everything possible.  Huge rear slicks.  Very short gearing for 1/8th mile racing.  This car was brutal. Motor from the factory was said to be 425 horsepower, and never a larger lie was told.  (well, maybe the L88 427 from chevy) My motors were making more than that and I couldnt catch them.  A year or two ago, I watched a car show where they built from parts (the bill must have been huge!) to original spec the 426 hemi, l88 427 chevy, 421 Pontiac super duty, and a 427 ford motor.  The dyno testing was an eye opener.  The 426 Hemi produced over 800 HP at the flywheel! Tricky devils, more than one way to qualify an engine for nascar and still have the Insurance industry playing ball.

These cars were stripped to the bone, bench seating, usually no A/C, but a magnificent engine.  So many had to be sold in passenger cars in order to be used, so this is how it was done. I'm sure they lost a bundle, but this had to be done if the motor was to be used.



Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Leave us not forget dual point ignition.


Used to run a little trick with the dual point distributors. Two different settings, one using more advance that the other. Switch controlled which set was in use.  Position 1, running more advance for more "out of the hole" charge, then switch to a little more retarded timing in position 2 for strong top end charge.  

Also ran a switch to the brake lights....could flip them on just before finish line....hopefully other driver reacts by lifting when they see the lights glow...

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2021)

To expensive....yup.  Not only were race car parts expensive but I kept breaking.  Pontiac's have a tendency to bend intake valves.  My car wan no exception.  I got tired of pulling the heads and replacing valves.  I had a 433 gear and she came across the line and 6300 rpm which was red line.  I actually had to buy 33" tall slicks as the 31's I was running were to short for that gear.  Also, cheap 10 bolt spicer gear wouldn't take the torque.   Had to replace it with an Oldsmobile 12 bolt.  It got to be one thing after another. 
Racing also gave me the gift that keeps on giving.....I never wore ear plugs....today I can't hear with out hearing aids.

I sure had fun while it lasted.  But all good things come to an end.

My chores for the day are done and now it is off to the grow store for supplies.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 7, 2021)

Lemme know if those idiots over at the Grow Warehouse still require masks in the store....

they lost a $1000 on me last time I was there , I turned around and walked out when they told me to mask up...w t f!? ....I am buying dirt and nutrients ya dummies!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Are they British webers


Not sure. I imagine so. The only non-British things on it are the auto tranny and alternator, both made by GM and used by RR.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2021)

Voice where are you. I seen ya was online. I do have a question for you. Are you a member of BLM? Just curious because of your post.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 7, 2021)

Awright -- back to Nature. So I started walking to the canal to get a tad of exercise... there were five iguanas on my neighbor's lawn.  Interesting, but since he doesn't mind them, they ignored me.

Turned to walk along the canal... and immediately discovered that iguanas are not completely without predators working on them.  I am pretty sure it was my Absolute Unit Raccoon that dug up ten fargin feet of iguana nest.  Eggshells everywhere.

There was even one egg still unbroken.  Apparently "AUR"` had gluttoned about fifty eggs.  The unbroken one looked just like a chicken egg.  I nicked the shell and tossed it in the canal.  Our toy piranhas in the canal tore it all apart.

Ah.  One mo' kewl creatchy-poo thing:  When I got back, Fancy Pants followed me down the street from the canal and _into the garage_.  I had the fan on in there and as I watched, he carefully sat down under it in that regal position they assume.  I'm beginnin' to feel like The Animobile Whisperer... wildies are not supposed to be that comfortable with human beans.






Oh, and a kewl basilisk ran down my driveway.  They are fun to watch; their legs go like wheels.  They can run on water.  <-- TINS


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2021)

That looks like Roster running from Hippie and his toothbrush.


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Lemme know if those idiots over at the Grow Warehouse still require masks in the store....
> 
> they lost a $1000 on me last time I was there , I turned around and walked out when they told me to mask up...w t f!? ....I am buying dirt and nutrients ya dummies!


I go to Grow Wize on Wads and 285.   One of the women working there has to keep hers on because of smoking all her life and has to use oxygen but no mask required for me.  Good folks I have done business with them since they opened 12 years ago. 

We share gear and I get the latest and greatest from them.  One of them is stopping by my house for a Mimosa clone tonight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 7, 2021)

Well I though I would say hello but I see the race card has been pulled here. I learned along time ago the only race is the human race. Then while in the service I learned it is split in two groups, good people and bad people. I'm Indian and Irish, so I have to kick half my a$$ out of here. Yall have a good evening. Forgot the redneck hippie biker she-i-t so the Indian part is going to have a hard time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2021)

What race card? I asked a simple fking question. Maybe you should read the crap that the Voice posted which is why i asked him the question. As for a you leaving bro thats up to you. Im also Indian and Irish and my Wife of 34yrs is Hispanic. I live in a predominantly black neighborhood and have known these ppl for yrs. I am not raciest but i dont take shit from ppl throwing out the race card on every fking conversation as the Voice did. And the Indian part of you has nothing to do with this conversation but if your looking for a reason to leave there is nothing i can do to fix that. Your not here that often and then to stop by and throw the race card deal makes no since.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 7, 2021)

Thought you fluckers needed more pics to scare off all the critters in your garden. Scary I know I have to see it every morning.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> What race card?


Several pages back. Came after the last time I came by to say hello. What's the deal on your music thread. I bet your scared that some of flicker like myself will pick at you. HEll you know I will. Have a good one buddy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2021)

Funny bastard. That pic is enough to scare shit outta my garden. Thank ill use it iffen ya dont mind. As for my Music thread i made that to where i could listen to my music whilst i travel and dont want postings other then my music. Why,,you want to post some music on my thread? Other wise post your shit giving right here and ill read it and give you shit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

*Out of my way.......................... Hippie again*


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2021)

I thought this was gonna be a fun day.....There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

I will leave


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm coming with ya....how about a beer?


----------



## leafminer (Jul 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Not sure. I imagine so. The only non-British things on it are the auto tranny and alternator, both made by GM and used by RR.


Are you kidding me an automatic TR6? ARGH how horrible! Mine had the four speed box and the electric overdrive.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 274932





dayum......she is a little young eh


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 7, 2021)

pute said:


> I go to Grow Wize on Wads and 285.   One of the women working there has to keep hers on because of smoking all her life and has to use oxygen but no mask required for me.  Good folks I have done business with them since they opened 12 years ago.
> 
> We share gear and I get the latest and greatest from them.  One of them is stopping by my house for a Mimosa clone tonight.





aww feck...nevermind.....I was thinking of my buddy Variety....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> dayum......she is a little young eh


A dang seedling


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

When in doubt scream it out
Needs more Cal Mag


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2021)

Roster, I bet you put cal/mag on your steak.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2021)

If'n she got a rip in those pants, she'd mend 'em with spray paint!


leafminer said:


> Are you kidding me an automatic TR6? ARGH how horrible! Mine had the four speed box and the electric overdrive.


Nope. An automatic in a 1980 Rolls Royce Silver Wraith II.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If'n she got a rip in those pants, she'd mend 'em with spray paint!
> 
> Nope. An automatic in a 1980 Rolls Royce Silver Wraith II.
> 
> ...



He's kidding ya I seen his Rolls Royce
He's kidding ya I seen his Rolls Royce


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 7, 2021)

Hopper pull your panties out of your Crack and I don't mean to one on your head. If I still had your phone number I'd be giving you a mean a$$ phone call.

Don't believe I said anything about leaving, was talking about the Indian side of myself would have to kick the Irish side of myself out of here. Your about as blind as they come you old flucker. Lol

By the way how is your ol lady doing on her treatments? Oh you blind a$$ old bastard you don't even know who your talking to.
 Maybe in about a hour or so it will hit you right between the eyes. Lol

Pute I be drinking a black and tan chasing it with sloe gin. Now time for a bowl.


I talked to yard dog a couple days ago, that boy of his is 6 months old already.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> He's kidding ya I seen his Rolls Royce
> He's kidding ya I seen his Rolls RoyceView attachment 274945


Looks like hippies doing acid again.


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2021)

This is to funny.  I am not playing.


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2021)

But this place never stopped amusing me.  You fkr's are crazy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

And it has a one of a kind automatic transmission LOL


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 7, 2021)

pute said:


> This is to funny.  I am not playing.


Only when we get a chance. Yall better watch it Darrell may have to come back around. Lol


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2021)

Don't  include me in your nefarious behaviour....hook line and sinker though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

Sick Puppy
*Dont forget to enter this months Bud of the Month *


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 7, 2021)

Roster I smoke it to fast to take pics of it. Truth is I had been having some problems with the grows but I think I got it going my way again. Just a few baby buds nothing special.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

My job is done here


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 274951


Darrell is mine and giggy's buddy that caused some problems by just showing up here once upon a time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> He's kidding ya I seen his Rolls Royce
> He's kidding ya I seen his Rolls RoyceView attachment 274945


I wish. Silver Clouds were always one of my favs, but they're priced a bit too much for this broke assed old hippie.
Didn't that belong to one of the Beatles?


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 8, 2021)

Morning  old farts. John Lennon had a Bentley that was painted pretty wild.

I was wrong that is John's rolls


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 274934



 *YUUUCK!*


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


I've actually seen them do that.  One of them around here is a good two feet from nose to tail.  He crosses the canal just like the above.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 8, 2021)

Good morning old farts, hope all are well.

I talked to yard dog a couple days ago, that boy of his is 6 months old already.
[/QUOTE]
Next time ya talk to him, tell I said hello.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 8, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I had the UK variety with the 6 Lucas fuel injectors. I used to have to retune it on a weekly basis. I still have a special spark plug with a window that allows you to see the colour of the flame in the cylinder. Used for tuning.



My 1961 Mk IX Jaguar had the six replaced with a 400" Buick Nailhead, but still had had dual Lucas pumps that required regular point filing and adjustment.  I especially appreciated how easy Lucas made their equipment to work on, but disliked how often I had to.  I also learned how to trick the Lucas pump on the fly when it suddenly quit.  I would just switch back and forth between tanks several times rapidly and it would usually stir the Lucas back to life.  I also learned to switch tanks early, so as to hold a 1/4 tank reserve just in case. 

The only thing fussier was the four wheel disc brakes that extremely advanced for the era but the brake cylinders would corrode and when there was enough pad wear for the piston to reach the corrosion, it would fail.  The fix was machining the caliper and pressing in a bronze or stainless cylinder liner that didn't corrode.



Hippie420 said:


> I wish. Silver Clouds were always one of my favs, but they're priced a bit too much for this broke assed old hippie.



I never found a nice Wraith around here in any kind of shape that this poor boy could afford either, but have always admired them.  I also put dual Webber's on an dual port Ghia convertible, along with some other enhancements and love the carburetors performance through the full range, though I had to learn to operate the throttle with my toe and brake with my heel to keep it idling at rest, if I didn't keep them synced.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 8, 2021)

The last newspaper...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

Does anyone know or can explain why coffee makes a persons Blood sugar rise to high levels?


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 8, 2021)

You put to much sugar in it. Haven't drink coffee for 2 years come Dec. but I drank it black with no sugar.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> You put to much sugar in it. Haven't drink coffee for 2 years come Dec. but I drank it black with no sugar.


No this has to do with caffeine and such, I was wondering if anyone else ever heard of this


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The last newspaper...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274969


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> You put to much sugar in it. Haven't drink coffee for 2 years come Dec. but I drank it black with no sugar.


Like Hopper Likes his women  Huh?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Like Hopper Likes his women  Huh?




how about some Kailua or Irish Cream? 

I like my coffee just like I like my women....


----------



## Bubba (Jul 8, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Are you kidding me an automatic TR6? ARGH how horrible! Mine had the four speed box and the electric overdrive.


What happened to all the TRs?  Used to see loads of TR3, TR4 (a personal fav) TR6 and GT6 were everywhere. I guess they have all oxidized away. Rarely see one anymore.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> how about some Kailua or Irish Cream?
> 
> I like my coffee just like I like my women....


All ground up in the freezer?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

Bubba said:


> What happened to all the TRs?  Used to see loads of TR3, TR4 (a personal fav) TR6 and GT6 were everywhere. I guess they have all oxidized away. Rarely see one anymore.
> 
> Bubba


The Frames all rotted, Americans got to Fat to drive them


----------



## Bubba (Jul 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My 1961 Mk IX Jaguar had the six replaced with a 400" Buick Nailhead, but still had had dual Lucas pumps that required regular point filing and adjustment.  I especially appreciated how easy Lucas made their equipment to work on, but disliked how often I had to.  I also learned how to trick the Lucas pump on the fly when it suddenly quit.  I would just switch back and forth between tanks several times rapidly and it would usually stir the Lucas back to life.  I also learned to switch tanks early, so as to hold a 1/4 tank reserve just in case.
> 
> The only thing fussier was the four wheel disc brakes that extremely advanced for the era but the brake cylinders would corrode and when there was enough pad wear for the piston to reach the corrosion, it would fail.  The fix was machining the caliper and pressing in a bronze or stainless cylinder liner that didn't corrode.
> 
> ...


Friend had a GT6 Triumph that would die unexpectedly, both driver and passenger would start opening and slamming door shut a couple times, and it would then be able to re-start.

British wiring left a lot to be desired.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Friend had a GT6 Triumph that would die unexpectedly, both driver and passenger would start opening and slamming door shut a couple times, and it would then be able to re-start.
> 
> British wiring left a lot to be desired.
> 
> Bubba


My tr6 use to stall on roadway , needed to always tap the brand new dist/cap and good to go again


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 8, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Friend had a GT6 Triumph that would die unexpectedly, both driver and passenger would start opening and slamming door shut a couple times, and it would then be able to re-start.  British wiring left a lot to be desired.  Bubba



Strange too.  Some places they switched hot and in some places ground.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Strange too.  Some places they switched hot and in some places ground.


Min e had a ghost, It would die at the end of day and not start 
But the next day she would start right up and run for the most part and repeat.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Min e had a ghost, It would die at the end of day and not start But the next day she would start right up and run for the most part and repeat.



Bringing us to the joke about why our British brothers drink warm beer.  Because their refrigerators are made by Lucas.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Bringing us to the joke about why our British brothers drink warm beer.  Because their refrigerators are made by Lucas.


Yep   I thought Fords were Bad


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

Morning OFC.  I never owned a British car.  Always heard they had several issues.  I was always into American Muscle cars.

Gonna be a hot one here today.  Never cooled off last night.  I will spend the day hiding from the heat.

More and more murders and shootings happening daily.  When is this gonna stop or at least slow down.  Seems like the media is hiding it from the general public.  Only seems to be a couple of national news outlets reporting this mess.....just like the US Mexican border.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> Hopper pull your panties out of your Crack and I don't mean to one on your head. If I still had your phone number I'd be giving you a mean a$$ phone call.
> 
> Don't believe I said anything about leaving, was talking about the Indian side of myself would have to kick the Irish side of myself out of here. Your about as blind as they come you old flucker. Lol
> 
> ...


Yeah you got me ya fker. Took me a hot minute to figure it out. Mean old bastard ya know im getten old and forgetful. To many names to remember.


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

Moved from another thread at Shiloh's request.....




> ROSTERMAN said:
> 
> 
> At what age do older women loose their sex drive anyway
> Just wondering what to expect


*I hope you are sincere. This is a very valid question. I had a strong libido all my life. At some point after menopause and  nine years by my husband's side fighting his cancer (in fight or flight mode), I lost it. One day about two years after he passed, I suddenly had an electrical feeling which was a sexual reawakening. I know some women who lost it for various reasons and never got it back. For me it is an intregal and essential part of being a woman.*


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah you got me ya fker. Took me a hot minute to figure it out. Mean old bastard ya know im getten old and forgetful. To many names to remember.



Remember Hopper, I had nothing to do with it....get him.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2021)

Roster,,,,,Everything gets old after awhile ,including sex. Id rather go fishing. It last a lot longer ,its cheaper in the long run, and the fish smell is normal.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2021)

Yeah that bastard 1Sickpuppy had me going because i forgot who he was. Fker really got me good.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep   I thought Fords were Bad


I had a Ford in the Olden Days... sumpin' was loose in the horn button, and the horn would sound every now and then when you made a left turn.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah that bastard 1Sickpuppy had me going because i forgot who he was. Fker really got me good.


He kinda threw me when he said you had your panties in a bunch. Anybody that knows ya knows that you ain't worn panties since your first stint at Huntsville.


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah that bastard 1Sickpuppy had me going because i forgot who he was. Fker really got me good.


Yup, hardest thing I have done by keeping my mouth shut....then Hippie jumped in.... haven't had a laugh like that in awhile....thank you guys.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2021)

You fkers were watching me burn down and didn't even throw water my way. Bastards.

And yall stop making fun of my red panties,,,i like the way they feel.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> You fkers were watching me burn down and didn't even throw water my way. Bastards.
> 
> And yall stop making fun of my red panties,,,i like the way they feel.


Not the fact they were red,
But the fact that they were undersized female thong
Used Purchased on EBay


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2021)

I made that thong look good.


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

I certainly am....please continue


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 8, 2021)

Pute was a good boy this time. Roster is another story, roster made me do it, roster made me do it. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

All I know is it was fk'n funny.  Hopper was gonna get ya......then Hippie....you can't make this shit up....ha ha!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2021)

Fkers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

Stop it
You are killing me


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Stop it
> You are killing me


Those are just little girls.....gimme a real woman.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Those are just little girls.....gimme a real woman.


Shiloh?


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm to old for any woman....they all run from me now days.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)

I slip into my Bigsur look a like costume and they swarm me


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 8, 2021)

Rosters dreaming again


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I slip into my Bigsur look a like costume and they swarm me
> View attachment 275009







Mental masturbation


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2021)

Been working in my grow all morning and then started a dry trim on some Diesel.  Not done but gonna quit until this evening and will finish trimming then.  

Time for a Jacuzzi and a bowl of something....haven't decided yet.  

95F and still climbing.  Mrs Pute just finished aerating the veggie garden....in this Heat!!  She looks a bit weathered.  She has to work in the middle of the day.  Mosquito's are to bad after the sun goes down.  She is going to take a shower....she needs it.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Min e had a ghost, It would die at the end of day and not start
> But the next day she would start right up and run for the most part and repeat.


Vapor lock? Who knows. Part of the charm.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 8, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Strange too.  Some places they switched hot and in some places ground.


I forgot about that positive ground business. Why in the wide world of sports do that?

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2021)

There were some American cars that did the same, but I can't remember which. Made jumping a battery interesting.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 9, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> There were some American cars that did the same, but I can't remember which. Made jumping a battery interesting.


Older Farm Tractors had 6 volt positive grounds too as well as cars


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 9, 2021)

Morning everybody happy fry-day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 9, 2021)

pute said:


> I never owned a British car.  Always heard they had several issues.  I was always into American Muscle cars.
> 
> More and more murders and shootings happening daily.  When is this gonna stop or at least slow down.  Seems like the media is hiding it from the general public.  Only seems to be a couple of national news outlets reporting this mess.....just like the US Mexican border.



I owned three, but two of them were Sunbeam Tigers, with Ford V8's and top loader four speeds.  Counting back, also one French, one Swedish, Five German cars, and the remaining nineteen were American, though my wife's Chrysler had a Mitsubishi engine in it.



Bubba said:


> I forgot about that positive ground business. Why in the wide world of sports do that? Bubba



On a DC system, it reduces the load on the switches.  The current has already done its work by the time it reaches the switch, versus the switch being between the full current and load.  They do it in electronics a lot, but inside a cabinet where they aren't readily accessible.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2021)

So, that would kinda negate the need for relays? If so, it makes sense.


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2021)

Morning OFC. Another hot one.....weather man said we got to 102f yesterday.  Prey much the same today.

Will spend the morning up-potting plants.  Not one of my favorite things to do but necessary.  I have some new strains I want to start but simply don't have the time or space.  Plus the hassle of fking with the males....maybe in the fall  when my outside chores slow down.

Need to go outside and feed the critters.... different day .... same shit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> Morning everybody happy fry-day.


Bastard. I'm gonna get ya back.


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2021)

I will pay to watch this....


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 9, 2021)

Breaking News!


and it’s about dang time!











						Hot dogs are sold in packs of 10 and buns 8. Heinz petition demands change: '10 weiners. 10 buns. It's time.' — USA TODAY
					

Ahead of National Hot Dog Day, the Pittsburgh-based condiment maker Heinz challenges "Big Bun and Big Wiener companies," to solve a perplexing riddle.




					apple.news


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Breaking News!
> 
> 
> and it’s about dang time!
> ...


Flat out racism. Not sure how, but I'll bet it is......somehow.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 9, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I owned three, but two of them were Sunbeam Tigers, with Ford V8's and top loader four speeds.  Counting back, also one French, one Swedish, Five German cars, and the remaining nineteen were American, though my wife's Chrysler had a Mitsubishi engine in it.
> 
> 
> 
> On a DC system, it reduces the load on the switches.  The current has already done its work by the time it reaches the switch, versus the switch being between the full current and load.  They do it in electronics a lot, but inside a cabinet where they aren't readily accessible.


I build classA amps, pres, and phono pres, never seen one with positive ground. I buy a switch that will handle the amperage, or use a trip circuit so switch never sees the load.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2021)

Just finished up-potting and culling the veg room.  1's to 3's and 3's to 5's.  I hate culling but no room and a product of all cuts rooting.  Done now. Time to sit in the shade of my back deck and cool down with some ice water....to early for a beer.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 9, 2021)

I went out and smelled some roses, .. interesting that the only ones these days that have aromas are the ones growing in cemeterys  ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2021)

Saw them live at Sherwood Forest back in '71. Great concert. Even better acid.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 9, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Saw them live at Sherwood Forest back in '71. Great concert. Even better acid.



same, acid too but '73 in Arlington tx opening for alvin lee tya


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Bastard. I'm gonna get ya back.


Luv you brother
You know I got to mess with you every now and then.


----------



## giggy (Jul 10, 2021)

morning bunch of trouble makers, hope everybody is happy and well.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I build classA amps, pres, and phono pres, never seen one with positive ground. I buy a switch that will handle the amperage, or use a trip circuit so switch never sees the load. Bubba



Check out the circuits switched by transistors.

I too size my switches and SSR's appropriately and always switch the hot.  The downside of switching the ground, is that you can become the ground poking around inside the cabinet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 10, 2021)

Here Comes HOPPER MAN

Remember these shoes


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 10, 2021)

Well I'll supply the beer when he gets here.


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2021)

Morning OFC. Happy Shatterday.  Nice cool down today.  Trying to wake up....feel like I have been driver.  Probably self inflicted.   Don't remember much about last night.  
Gonna go out to the veggie garden and clear my head.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning bunch of trouble makers, hope everybody is happy and well.


Mean Ole Bastard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Happy Shatterday.  Nice cool down today.  Trying to wake up....feel like I have been drugged.  Probably self inflicted.   Don't remember much about last night.
> Gonna go out to the veggie garden and clear my head.


If Hippie was over and you have the ring of fire today
You'll know why
You've been Hippied............................ I hope he used lube


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Great name for a new thread
> MEAN OLD BASTARDS


----------



## Bubba (Jul 10, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Check out the circuits switched by transistors.
> 
> I too size my switches and SSR's appropriately and always switch the hot.  The downside of switching the ground, is that you can become the ground poking around inside the cabinet.


Right!  I try to follow the rule of keeping one hand in your pocket while poking around, but sometimes, I might forget and need the help, getting confused about positive or negative ground adds to the mix. some of the vacuum tube amps I build have had rails as high as 610 volts.
Not the highest, but plenty enough to get your attention.

bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2021)

Yep, nothing like doing the 60 cycle shuffle to get your attention.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 10, 2021)

Just don't want to complete that circuit through the chest. I guess that would be "reaching ground (be it positive or negative) potential"......is a bad thing.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Just don't want to complete that circuit through the chest. I guess that would be "reaching ground (be it positive or negative) potential"......is a bad thing.
> 
> Bubba


Bubba You a Sparky?


----------



## leafminer (Jul 10, 2021)

I had a 7KV DC shock when I was 17 and working in a government lab. I was lucky to get away with it. I was thrown across the room and came to on the floor with people standing around me. I had burns on both hands and my face. I was looking through a window of a vaccuum electron beam furnace when a molten iron bubble blew and shorted the power supply to the metal bell jar.


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2021)

Afternoon ya O'l farts.  Been working on the yard and veggie garden since 9 now 2.  Great productive outside day.  Everything is as good as I can make it.  Feels good but I am pooped.  Think I will suck down a beer, take a Jacuzzi and go out to dinner.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2021)

Worst I ever took was the neutral side of 220 3 phase, 30 amp. Accidently touched it with my right hand while my left arm was resting on a 4" copper water pipe. Blew me off of the top of a Baker scaffold and into a water puddle on the concrete floor.
I come to and try to get up and the morons kept pushing me back down and telling me they had a meat wagon on the way.
I finally fought 'em off enough to sit up, but when I tried to talk, all that came out was jibberish as my tongue felt a foot thick. Got my speech back and told them to cancel the ambulance. After arguing the point for a few minutes, they complied. Dusted my brains off and went back to work. General contractor said he wished he had a hundred of me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Worst I ever took was the neutral side of 220 3 phase, 30 amp. Accidently touched it with my right hand while my left arm was resting on a 4" copper water pipe. Blew me off of the top of a Baker scaffold and into a water puddle on the concrete floor.
> I come to and try to get up and the morons kept pushing me back down and telling me they had a meat wagon on the way.
> I finally fought 'em off enough to sit up, but when I tried to talk, all that came out was jibberish as my tongue felt a foot thick. Got my speech back and told them to cancel the ambulance. After arguing the point for a few minutes, they complied. Dusted my brains off and went back to work. General contractor said he wished he had a hundred of me.


Ahh come on I remember you telling me the story how you dropped the toaster in the bath with you to see the pretty lights .


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2021)

Damn GFCIs took all the fun out of it.

Ever get hit with 277, 20 amp? Feels like someone wound up a steel rubber band and let it fly. Acutally burns a black spot on yer hide, too.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Ever get hit with 277, 20 amp?




yep, knocked me off a 10ft ladder, ..


----------



## Airbone (Jul 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn GFCIs took all the fun out of it.
> 
> Ever get hit with 277, 20 amp? Feels like someone wound up a steel rubber band and let it fly. Acutally burns a black spot on yer hide, too.


My worst was 120 volt in a grounded lift soaking wet from a wet saw cutting through a wall for a dust recovery system. Went to tie in the controls and got rocked.!!
Got hot with 277 one time as well working on a 480 volt well pump, that ******* sucks too.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 10, 2021)

I was doing a Sparky stint in the 80s to feed my family  We had just came back from a cruise around lunch and were all crawling back up our ladders when I and few others got tapped hard. Found out that a sheetrock crew had flipped a breaker we forgot to lockout . Yeah, we were higher than sheitt.

Airbone, 120v kills more peeps every year than the higher voltages .. 120v constricts your palm and finger muscles around the volt source, not allowing you to remove yourself from the current, .. people die . Higher voltages with the higher amps will kill but usually just blows a chunk out of you as your flying 10 ft away.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 10, 2021)

patwi said:


> I was doing a Sparky stint in the 80s to feed my family  We had just came back from a cruise around lunch and were all crawling back up our ladders when I and few others got tapped hard. Found out that a sheetrock crew had flipped a breaker we forgot to lockout . Yeah, we were higher than sheitt.
> 
> Airbone, 120v kills more peeps every year than the higher voltages .. 120v constricts your palm and finger muscles around the volt source, not allowing you to remove yourself from the current, .. people die . Higher voltages with the higher amps will kill but usually just blows a chunk out of you as your flying 10 ft away.


Way I figure it… you haven’t really lived till you been energized a time or two.

One time I was changing fluorescent bulbs in a freezer. I had a horrible sinus infection. Got smacked by a bad bulb connection and my sinuses cleared instantly.


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2021)

Damn, no wonder this place glows.  I I were you I would keep my hand off my pecker.  Might blow it up.

Long day on the ranch ...... Toasted.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2021)

I drove two 18” inch steel stakes , the ones with predrilled holes for 8 and 16 penny nails , we were setting curb and gutter forms on a construction project at Seattle’s main water treatment plant , drove two of those stakes through , I think this is right , it was a long time ago , 1984 , anyway , I think 880 volt lines

shut 1/2 the plant down.....didn’t do a thing to me...inspector said I was a lucky sum b I t c h

the freaking lines were inside grey plastic pipe , some kind of pvc...and they were not buried deep enough....

I thought buried electrical lines were supposed to be inside metal conduit of some kind , I dunno , I am a cement mason

thats my story and I’m sticking to it.....my brother-in-law had a chunk of meat blown out of his leg when he touched the wrong wires at a radar site at an airport...knocked the snot out of him too


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Right!  I try to follow the rule of keeping one hand in your pocket while poking around, but sometimes, I might forget and need the help, getting confused about positive or negative ground adds to the mix. some of the vacuum tube amps I build have had rails as high as 610 volts. Not the highest, but plenty enough to get your attention. bubba



I can't count how many times I've been nailed by various voltages, up to 45,000 VDC, but so far the most damage has been from jerking my hand back and smacking something sharp.



Bubba said:


> Just don't want to complete that circuit through the chest. I guess that would be "reaching ground (be it positive or negative) potential"......is a bad thing.Bubba



I changed out a fluorescent light fixture over a stainless sink for a friend, and discovered cutting wires that it had a hot shaver outlet.  I was wearing shorts and sweating as I knelt on the stainless sink and it nailed me hard.  

I used sheer will power to open my hand to release the dikes but then it started arching and burning my hand, so I leaned to one side and fell off the counter, which pulled me loose.  

My nerves were jangled for a good hour afterwards and as far as I can tell, the only thing to recommend the experience was the prestige.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

Very Funny


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

Morning  Anyone else having problems since last night?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Well I can post here at least Morning  Anyone else having problems since last night? I guess I am on slow .................... never saw anything like this wait 148secs to next posting OK Thanks



I recently suffered that problem on this and other forums and was able to correct it by rebooting my optic cable interface as well as my firewall, router, and switches.  Not sure which one fixed it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 11, 2021)

feck it , let’s have some dam coffee


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Got shocked one time as a kid. Figured out that forks weren't made for wall sockets. It burnt my nose hairs. Smelled like an attic with rats and hurt like hell. Fk being a sparky. Not my thing. I've wired plenty shit up but always made sure power was off. Go fking figure. Power off no shock,, who would have ever figured.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

Looks like that young lady drinking coffee above 
She got Shockz in all the right places 
Yahoo Im back


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

Speaking of shocks
Wife picked this yesterday
I guess we need to move further away from the Nuclear power plant


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2021)

Morning OFC.  I was shocked once when I walked in on my parents having sex.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Got shocked one time as a kid. Figured out that forks weren't made for wall sockets. It burnt my nose hairs. Smelled like an attic with rats and hurt like ****. Fk being a sparky. Not my thing. I've wired plenty shit up but always made sure power was off. Go fking figure. Power off no shock,, who would have ever figured.


Ha  Yrs ago my friends and I would see who could keep their thumb in a powered light socket the longest.
I always won...............................  See my Tongue


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

Me too


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bubba You a Sparky?


Naw, just couldn't afford 5 grand power amps so learned to build my own.  No design skills, just stand on shoulders of giants who do.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

Jack of all trades master of none as Dad use to call me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

Sorry Son
I spent all your college funds in Vegas on the last big fight your stepmother and I had.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 11, 2021)

Morning everybody, I'm moving slow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2021)

How'd ya beat yerself up this time? Workin' too hard or just gettin' old?


----------



## Patwi (Jul 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> the freaking lines were inside grey plastic pipe , some kind of pvc...and they were not buried deep enough....
> 
> I thought buried electrical lines were supposed to be inside metal conduit of some kind , I dunno , I am a cement mason





yeah big, grey pvc is electrical pvc ... it's a denser polymer plastic compared to water pipe pvc ... and the depth of buried electrical lines of that voltage is 36 inches according to the NEC book, National Electrical Code handbook . .. yeah I bought the book thinking I wanted to get my State Master Electrician License and then found out it's all about politics in your local area and not your abilities ... in fact today in Texas there is no test to be a journeyman or master electrician , just pay monies and walk out with a license .


----------



## Airbone (Jul 11, 2021)

patwi said:


> yeah big, grey pvc is electrical pvc ... it's a denser polymer plastic compared to water pipe pvc ... and the depth of buried electrical lines of that voltage is 36 inches according to the NEC book, National Electrical Code handbook . .. yeah I bought the book thinking I wanted to get my State Master Electrician License and then found out it's all about politics in your local area and not your abilities ... in fact today in Texas there is no test to be a journeyman or master electrician , just pay monies and walk out with a license .


That’s lame I had to jump through so many hoops, testing, studying and getting some of my prior bad decisions squashed in court to get my contractor license. Now they Just give them out in Arizona as well. But that’s OK I get a lot of business from those people who don’t know what they’re doing. LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Found this funny as hell.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2021)

Anybody heard from Walt? Hope the 'caine left him alone.


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2021)

Afternoon.  Just checking in. To much going on to post. 




Hippie420 said:


> Anybody heard from Walt? Hope the 'caine left him alone.



I have noticed Walt has slowed down a bit on his postings.  I hope the O'l geez is ok.  Must be writing another book....might be about us.  We should get some of the Royalties cause it is gonna be a #1 selling book about the life and times of this forum. 



Airbone said:


> That’s lame I had to jump through so many hoops, testing, studying and getting some of my prior bad decisions squashed in court to get my contractor license. Now they Just give them out in Arizona as well. But that’s OK I get a lot of business from those people who don’t know what they’re doing. LOL




Seems like you need a license just to take a piss now days.  Many many years ago I used to be in radio.  I only had a 3rd class license with Broadcast endorsement.  But, I couldn't be in the station without an engineer.  Therefore I needed a 1st class license so......I enrolled in a school that ONLY taught you how to pass the test.  I passed....to this day I know nothing about electronics.  Worthless license but it opened the doors for more jobs. 

Ok, back to doing whatever I was doing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Anybody heard from Walt? Hope the 'caine left him alone.


Man Hope all is well


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2021)

Two fawns out back. No mama in site, but they perked up their ears and took off on a mad run, so mama must have been calling from the tree line.
Love looking at the little shits.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



How bloody weird is that?


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2021)

Nitey nite, Pute.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 12, 2021)

Morning everybody. Thunder storms all day. Makes you feel good. Supposed to be hot too. Yall have a good day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2021)

pute said:


> Those are just little girls.....gimme a real woman.


Well... you Da Boss.

This ain't political, it is just funny:


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> On a DC system, it reduces the load on the switches.  The current has already done its work by the time it reaches the switch, versus the switch being between the full current and load.  They do it in electronics a lot, but inside a cabinet where they aren't readily accessible.


You just triggered an old *"EEK!  EEK!"* memory!

Back in the Olden Days (PS/2) a Mexican supplier goofed.  SOME of the power cords were discovered to have had switched wires inside.  That meant when you plugged your computer in, the outer casing of the 'puter was HOT.

O raffs...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2021)

patwi said:


> I was doing a Sparky stint in the 80s to feed my family  We had just came back from a cruise around lunch and were all crawling back up our ladders when I and few others got tapped hard. Found out that a sheetrock crew had flipped a breaker we forgot to lockout . Yeah, we were higher than sheitt.
> 
> Airbone, 120v kills more peeps every year than the higher voltages .. 120v constricts your palm and finger muscles around the volt source, not allowing you to remove yourself from the current, .. people die . Higher voltages with the higher amps will kill but usually just blows a chunk out of you as your flying 10 ft away.


I'm late to this parade, but mine wuz different.  I was in a lab, working with a constant current power supply set to 50Amps.  A wire flipped over just perfectly and landed on the very tip of my nose.

That was 50 years ago, and it STILL hurts!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ha  Yrs ago my friends and I would see who could keep their thumb in a powered light socket the longest.
> I always won...............................  See my Tongue


That was a standard way to test for a hot socket.  TINS.  Stick your finger ever-so-lightly down in the socket while holding a ground.  It just tingles.

Make sure yo' fingie is dry.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man Hope all is well


We got nuthin'.  Highest wind was 12MPH.

_"Life, she ees joost a bowl of frijoles." _Manuel Labor, The Ole Messican Philosopher said that.

He also said, _"I theenk, therefore I yam...  I theenk."_


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2021)

Dammit.  Somewhere in the hodgepodge mess that is my 'puter, there is a photo of an electrician sitting outside wiring a house... with both feet in the water.  Cannot find it becuz I dunno what I called it.

And there are half a dozen places on my computer where there are 1000's of fargin pics.

Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Dammit.  Somewhere in the hodgepodge mess that is my 'puter, there is a photo of an electrician sitting outside wiring a house... with both feet in the water.  Cannot find it becuz I dunno what I called it.
> 
> And there are half a dozen places on my computer where there are 1000's of fargin pics.
> 
> Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.


Glad all is well Ole Chap


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2021)

Awright, while we are on the subject, I just gotta show you this one I just re-found.  It is what a .44 Magnum Hydra-Shok does to a gel block.

Note that it actually causes an internal detonation complete with fire!  And if you lookit the bullet after it leaves, you can see it has opened up like a daisy.  I love this gun.

Mine is a Centennial Dragoon.  Note that this monster hog-leg spans a dining room chair.  It ain't a stubby, so it packs even a bigger wallop than the one in the vid.






Watch this.  Hoo BOY!  .44 Magnums do not wound.  They detonate.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright, while we are on the subject, I just gotta show you this one I just re-found.  It is what a .44 Magnum Hydra-Shok does to a gel block. Note that it actually causes an internal detonation complete with fire! And if you lookit the bullet after it leaves, you can see it has opened up like a daisy. I love this gun. Mine is a Centennial Dragoon. Note that this monster hog-leg spans a dining room chair.  It ain't a stubby, so it packs even a bigger wallop than the one in the vid. Watch this.  Hoo BOY!  .44 Magnums do not wound.  They detonate.



I didn't care for my 4" Model 29 in 44 mag, because it caused me to start flinching shooting other rounds.  It also shot out a huge fireball of burning powder, because the barrel is too short to burn it.

Nice eye pokers Big!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I didn't care for my 4" Model 29 in 44 mag, because it caused me to start flinching shooting other rounds.  It also shot out a huge fireball of burning powder, because the barrel is too short to burn it.
> 
> Nice eye pokers Big!


A 4" will burn about half the powder inside the barrel.  On the plus side, any .44 Mag will sound like a 155 Howitzer to anyone in front of it.  Doesn't matter all that much whether you hit or not. The shock wave will stop them and make them turn around.

Oh, dear.  That triggers an old-old-old memory.  Basic Training with the .45 -- We were told to lay down with our hands on the white stripe.  The guy next to me paid no attention to that order.  This was early Black Power time with attendant _"I'm an individual"_ acts going around.

He laid down with his shoulders even with the white stripe.  He was a full 18" forward of the guys on either side.  And were were damn' near shoulder-to-shoulder.

We later found out that he thought he could do better by being closer to the target.

The range ossifer saw it, and let it ride.  When the _"Safeties off, commence firing!"_ command was given, I began shooting.  The blast of my .45 dang near took the guy's head off.  And the guy on the other side did the same. We fired until the pistol racked back, and the _"Ground your weapons!"_ order was given.

The dude in the middle never fired his weapon.  He was too dazed.  Funny as heck.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2021)

HOOHAH!  Found it.


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Good to see ya back Walt...ya O'l wind bag...ha ha!


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2021)

Another Moanday.  Sky is full of smoke from wild fires.  Never used to see this but now it is the new normal.  The west is slowly burning up from severe drought.

Gotta walk early cause it gets to hot mid day.  

Have two plants 54 days in and gonna flush them today.One is a mimosa and first time for this strain.  Looks like a keeper...if she smokes as good as she looks she just might make it into the starting line up.  Hope so...I need some new blood.

Coffee is better today with a cool start to the day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> A 4" will burn about half the powder inside the barrel.  On the plus side, any .44 Mag will sound like a 155 Howitzer to anyone in front of it.  Doesn't matter all that much whether you hit or not. The shock wave will stop them and make them turn around.
> 
> Oh, dear.  That triggers an old-old-old memory.  Basic Training with the .45 -- We were told to lay down with our hands on the white stripe.  The guy next to me paid no attention to that order.  This was early Black Power time with attendant _"I'm an individual"_ acts going around.
> 
> ...


I'll tell ya one that surprised me. I bought a Tokarev .30 cal. The little bugger reminds me of my AMT Hardballer .45ACP in recoil and loudness.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 12, 2021)

patwi said:


> yeah big, grey pvc is electrical pvc ... it's a denser polymer plastic compared to water pipe pvc ... and the depth of buried electrical lines of that voltage is 36 inches according to the NEC book, National Electrical Code handbook . .. yeah I bought the book thinking I wanted to get my State Master Electrician License and then found out *it's all about politics in your local area and not your abilities* ... in fact today in Texas there is no test to be a journeyman or master electrician , just pay monies and walk out with a license .


Damn right. (From personal experience).


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 12, 2021)

Debbie the Bloop


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> HOOHAH!  Found it.
> 
> View attachment 275192


Just realized feet are in water.....


----------



## leafminer (Jul 12, 2021)

These two males look very different.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 12, 2021)

Just visiting.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 12, 2021)

leafminer said:


> View attachment 275219
> 
> Just visiting.


Could have been laying eggs , I would be checking for egg clusters to "AVOID" (LOL)
Cattle   Caterpillars


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 13, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> HOOHAH!  Found it.
> 
> View attachment 275192


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 13, 2021)

Morning short and simple


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 13, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 275250


But it has a surge protector built into that floating power strip LOL
Idoits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 13, 2021)

Good morning 

it takes some getting used to , growing old that is....I decided to play some golf , walk 9 holes yesterday , I made it through 7 and threw in the towel...prairie course , up and down  and kindly hilly , tore me up , my partial hip replacement was barking bad

i am begrudgingly trying to accept the cold hard fact that I cannot do certain physical activities anymore and I do not like it one bit , I am really pissed off

i do not want to buy a golf cart , I do not want to use a cane , I do not want to use a walker , I do not this , I do not like that , I do like the cat in the hat

well feck me running , suck it up huh , only thing I want to suck is some coffee and some areola.....yeah , that libido still works and when it goes , maybe it’s time for me to go

End of Rant.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 13, 2021)

Nice coffee table LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Nice coffee table LOL



for sure..I would give a weeks wages to take a peek to see what is under that table.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes Yes , a peek under that bonnet would be nice for sure.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 13, 2021)

Perky lil things LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 13, 2021)

Crap now I have to wake the wife


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Crap now I have to wake the wife


Let her sleep and cover her up when you are done


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 13, 2021)

You guys sound like Irish foreplay:

*"Brace yourself, Bridgit!"*


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> You guys sound like Irish foreplay:
> 
> *"Brace yourself, Bridgit!"*


Naw, just a bunch of O'l farts that are to old to do anything but dream.

@ Big, I feel your pain...I have tendonitis so bad that if I tried to play golf I wouldn't be able to touch my nose tonight.  And, I live on a golf course.

Out for a quick walk before the heat moves in.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2021)

I keep telling myself what I used to tell my mother; Don't spend too much time fretting about what you can't do anymore and be damned thankful for the things you can do.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 13, 2021)

Yesterday I bought 4 boxes of 00 buck in 20 and 4 boxes of 12 gage so that I can just shoot that damn little white ball  into the hole .. I used to be pretty good at golf till they put the titanium screws in  ..


----------



## giggy (Jul 13, 2021)

morning everybody, i got to go home this evening and dig out my hat, i will be installed as master of my lodge tonight. yall have a great day.


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning everybody, i got to go home this evening and dig out my hat, i will be installed as master of my lodge tonight. yall have a great day.


That isn't what your wife says.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 13, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning everybody, i got to go home this evening and dig out my hat, i will be installed as master of my lodge tonight. yall have a great day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2021)

Another beer day in the bag. Listened to enough country music to make me want to make violent love to my sister. Saw a dude and a chick come in with "Vaccinated and ready to ****" T shirts on. ????


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Another beer day in the bag. Listened to enough country music to make me want to make violent love to my sister. Saw a dude and a chick come in with "Vaccinated and ready to ****" T shirts on. ????



I thought you hated country music....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2021)

pute said:


> I thought you hated country music....


You thought right.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2021)

Hippie loves Weedhoppers Redneck ass. Don't let him lie to you.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2021)

We were talking about music, not your sweet ass, studmuffins.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> it takes some getting used to , growing old that is....I decided to play some golf , walk 9 holes yesterday , I made it through 7 and threw in the towel...prairie course , up and down  and kindly hilly , tore me up , my partial hip replacement was barking bad
> 
> ...


Wheel chairs, canes walkers....pft!  I'm thinking of on of those thrones 4 people (as in your pic!) on a corner and call you your excellency. Yeah, like that's gonna happen. 

Not a lot of upside to age.  Insurance maybe cheaper and police don't seem to see you as much.  A grew more patience with age,
but yeah it does piss one off. I started riding a bicycle on local bike trails, not so hard on joints.  

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> for sure..I would give a weeks wages to take a peek to see what is under that table.


clearly it is a carpet....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll tell ya one that surprised me. I bought a Tokarev .30 cal. The little bugger reminds me of my AMT Hardballer .45ACP in recoil and loudness.


Tokarev pistol?  That round is quite hot!  My .45 ACP is a lumbering thumper in comparison. I've seen 9mm rounds bounce off of door of car, that Tokarev would go through like hot butter.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 14, 2021)

patwi said:


> Yesterday I bought 4 boxes of 00 buck in 20 and 4 boxes of 12 gage so that I can just shoot that damn little white ball  into the hole .. I used to be pretty good at golf till they put the titanium screws in  ..


Yeah.  I know how that is.  When my shot-up shoulder finally gave up the ghost, and they put a whole titanium shoulder in there with 5" lag bolts (TINS).  A year later, everything was hunky and also dory.

Then I tried to go play golf.  Actually got an oversized bucket to really warm up.  The first ball went hard left about 80 feet.  The second went 40 feet hard right.  The third was straight as an arrow.  For mebbe 60 feet.  

My Terminator parts do NOT have a golf-swing capability.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 14, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning everybody, i got to go home this evening and dig out my hat, i will be installed as master of my lodge tonight. yall have a great day.



Congratulations brother!



bigsur51 said:


> for sure..I would give a weeks wages to take a peek to see what is under that table.



I shudder to think what you might find brother.  Watch your face!

Five different wild fires in Oregon as we speak, including the nations largest and none close to contained.  Another year like this and the problem is solved, because nothing will be left to burn. 

The winds are currently pushing the smoke south and east, so air quality here is still good, but extremely poor in southern Oregon.  To my discredit, I selfishly hope the wind continues to keep it out of my face, because my nose is already running like a faucet with allergies. 

I have an appointment for a CT of my left knee this morning and it looks like I will be looking for an appointment to reinstall my dental implant ASAP.  All the while reflecting on these being the golden years I gained by taking reasonably good care of my self, except for the trauma and debauchery part.

Hee, hee, hee, the good thing this morning is that so far I've dabbed sugar, wax, and dirty diamonds, along with my hot tea, sooo am feeling philosophical about the replacement parts continuing to fail and fall out.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 14, 2021)

Speaking In Tongues Again:

"Hee, hee, hee, the good thing this morning is that so far I've dabbed sugar, wax, and dirty diamonds, along with my hot tea..."


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 14, 2021)

Interpretation: GW is higher than f v c k


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Speaking In Tongues Again:



Translated, Sugar is fine crystals of THC-A, Wax is granular BHO concentrate, where the non cannabinoids are clumped around THCA crystals, and dirty diamonds are large crystals of THC-A that haven't been solvent washed to remove residual terpenes.  



bigsur51 said:


> Interpretation: GW is higher than f v c k



Alas, I wish that were so, and will continue to work on it, but one of the side effects of high cannabinoid consumption over a long period is the loss of the euphoric high, leaving only stupid from short term memory loss.


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Fortunately it is ok to post higher than fk.    No posting and driving tickets here.  Ya just gotta smoke more GW.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Translated, Sugar is fine crystals of THC-A, Wax is granular BHO concentrate, where the non cannabinoids are clumped around THCA crystals, and dirty diamonds are large crystals of THC-A that haven't been solvent washed to remove residual terpenes.
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, I wish that were so, and will continue to work on it, but one of the side effects of high cannabinoid consumption over a long period is the loss of the euphoric high, leaving only stupid from short term memory loss.


That's one reason I find myself returning to OG Kush type genetics. Rarely the most powerful, but always pierces the tolerance barrier. (For me) Several months ago, I had stopped using for over 2 years. That totally reset my clock. Shorter periods of a few weeks also help along these lines.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2021)

Mo


Bubba said:


> That's one reason I find myself returning to OG Kush type genetics. Rarely the most powerful, but always pierces the tolerance barrier. (For me) Several months ago, I had stopped using for over 2 years. That totally reset my clock. Shorter periods of a few weeks also help along these lines.
> 
> Bubba



I tried to quit once.... couldn't help myself.....lasted a few hours.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 14, 2021)

Morning folks hope all are well. Heat isn't that bad today but the humidity is making up for it.


----------



## rubrown (Jul 14, 2021)

"Yeah, those are some perky little nippers there now"-unknown and unremembered


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 14, 2021)

Bubba said:


> That's one reason I find myself returning to OG Kush type genetics. Rarely the most powerful, but always pierces the tolerance barrier. (For me) Several months ago, I had stopped using for over 2 years. That totally reset my clock. Shorter periods of a few weeks also help along these lines.
> 
> Bubba


I quit for around 18 years. Talk about a reset? I'm forever a lightweight. Don't mind a bit. I get as goofy on a couple of tokes as most heavy hitters do with a couple of joints.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 15, 2021)

This, Ladeez and Gennelmun, is fargin hilarious.

The translation was done -- as usual -- at the Ph.D. level.  That is, Integral Calculus explained using Fourier Transforms, Euclid's Lemma, and Linear Ansatz.

You guys don't understand that I have deep knowledge only when compared to a Red Panda.



>


Just an excuse to post a pic of the absolute cutest animobile on earth.  There has to be one, and Red Pandas are it.



> Walt said:
> Speaking In Tongues Again:




GW Translated: Sugar is fine crystals of *THC-A*,*(wozzat? Is there a B?)* Wax is *granular BHO* *(ground up el presidente BHO?)* *concentrate* *(from?)*, where the non cannabinoids are clumped around THCA crystals *(<-- what the ever-lovin' fark does that mean?)*  and dirty diamonds are large crystals of THC-A that haven't been solvent washed to remove *residual terpenes*.* (aren't terpenes the stuff you are tryna get?)*

Here I sit like a bird inna wilderness... no closer to understanding than the translation of:

'ere now... I popped out of an oozer after a pig's ear that took me last smash.  Spied a connaught ranger on the boulevard.  I takes a quick butcher's hook, no bogies... So I use me fork to blag him. How'd I know the greenie sitting on a jampot was a grass? 

I got on me plates of meat to see my skin and blister, since I had an argument with my trouble and strife. It's crackers to slip a rozzer the dropsy in snide.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I quit for around 18 years. Talk about a reset? I'm forever a lightweight. Don't mind a bit. I get as goofy on a couple of tokes as most heavy hitters do with a couple of joints.



I've quit dabbing for a few months at a time and just used topicals, which lowers my tolerance some, but not a lot.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Mo
> 
> 
> I tried to quit once.... couldn't help myself.....lasted a few hours.


Yup. First, no big deal. Then the bizzare dreams, come, then insomnia for a week. Then I'm reset.

Oddly, I have better luck not consuming if I have a ready stash. 

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This, Ladeez and Gennelmun, is fargin hilarious.
> 
> The translation was done -- as usual -- at the Ph.D. level.  That is, Integral Calculus explained using Fourier Transforms, Euclid's Lemma, and Linear Ansatz.
> 
> ...


W T F did you say Walt.....will read this again after a cop of coffee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 15, 2021)

Old Farts My azz, we can still kick most butts Im sure of it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


>



That was a fking great Movie.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2021)

Just finished walking and working in the grow.....now yard work. Got this new fancy mower.  Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## giggy (Jul 15, 2021)

what up ol farts? man i like lace, plaid aint bad either.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 16, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This, Ladeez and Gennelmun, is fargin hilarious.  The translation was done -- as usual -- at the Ph.D. level.  That is, Integral Calculus explained using Fourier Transforms, Euclid's Lemma, and Linear Ansatz.  You guys don't understand that I have deep knowledge only when compared to a Red Panda.
> 
> GW Translated: Sugar is fine crystals of *THC-A*,*(wozzat? Is there a B?)* Wax is *granular BHO* *(ground up el presidente BHO?)* *concentrate* *(from?)*, where the non cannabinoids are clumped around THCA crystals *(<-- what the ever-lovin' fark does that mean?)*  and dirty diamonds are large crystals of THC-A that haven't been solvent washed to remove *residual terpenes*.* (aren't terpenes the stuff you are tryna get?) *



Brother Walt, how is it that you understand Integral Calculus, Fourier Transforms, Euclid's Lemma, and Linear Ansatz, but not the common parlance of cannabis concentrates?  If you are really interested, and wish to move beyond google, here is a link to a site sharing that information in detail:  



			GrayWolf's Lair Home
		




giggy said:


> what up ol farts? man i like lace, plaid aint bad either.



Nice, but ahm a bare ass naked sort of guy myself.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Nice, but ahm a bare ass naked sort of guy myself.


So is Walt  LOL


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2021)

Morning OFC.


----------



## giggy (Jul 16, 2021)

morning everybody, happy fry-day.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 16, 2021)

Ok tell the truth. About half of you all tried to remove that sticky, right-right?

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 16, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Ok tell the truth. About half of you all tried to remove that sticky, right-right?
> 
> Bubba


Lord no! Last time I saw legs that white was on strip poker night at the convalescent home.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Ok tell the truth. About half of you all tried to remove that sticky, right-right?
> 
> Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 16, 2021)

I've seen perch bellies with more color!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Lord no! Last time I saw legs that white was on strip poker night at the convalescent home.


Awright... Now you felching felons have done it.  I didn't _want_ to frighten you, and make you stare in envy while weeping snot in dismay and jealousy at your own pitiful peepees.

Note carefully what I am cutting the wood with. 

My favorite tool.  Weep, O you children!


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2021)

Great subject and diologue.....I would ask Walt for more... But please don't.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 16, 2021)

When I was a young man, I had a trick where I could smash a golf ball with my pecker.

Those days are gone forever.  My eyes got bad, so now I haveta use coconuts.


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2021)

I love you Walt but you are absolutely full of shit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2021)

Yes he is.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes he is.


Like a Christmas goose! That's why we like him.


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Like a Christmas goose! That's why we like him.



You are right Hippie....I think he is trapped and can't get out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

There he is LOL


----------



## Patwi (Jul 16, 2021)

Got my  ' White Privilege Card  in the mail an hour ago .. 

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2021)

What a fking day. Trucks in the shop. 
The guy told me in a couple more days I would have ruined my Transmission.
 The Trany cooler that's in the radiator is leaking transmission fluid into my coolant. So now I have to have a new radiator and flush the coolant system and flush my trany. 1000 bill. 
He damn near ordered the wrong radiator. He thought my Avalanche had a 6.1 but it has an 8.1. Very few came with an 8.1. Mines a 2500 special order.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> The guy told me in a couple more days I would have ruined my Transmission.
> The Trany cooler that's in the radiator is leaking transmission fluid into my coolant. So now I have to have a new radiator and flush the coolant system and flush my trany. 1000 bill.
> He damn near ordered the wrong radiator. He thought my Avalanche had a 6.1 but it has an 8.1. Very few came with an 8.1. Mines a 2500 special order.




Service writing mechanics are just like doctors, always practicing their ' professional ' practice ..


----------



## leafminer (Jul 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> What a fking day. Trucks in the shop.
> The guy told me in a couple more days I would have ruined my Transmission.
> The Trany cooler that's in the radiator is leaking transmission fluid into my coolant. So now I have to have a new radiator and flush the coolant system and flush my trany. 1000 bill.
> He damn near ordered the wrong radiator. He thought my Avalanche had a 6.1 but it has an 8.1. Very few came with an 8.1. Mines a 2500 special order.


I disconnected that crappy 'cooler' in the rad, and installed an external tranny cooling system on my Altima 3.5


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2021)

My neighbor across the street has had his BMW in the shop for over a month waiting on parts.  Another covid casualty. Food shortages, gas shortages on and on ......Thanks Joe.  I just put gas in my truck....put $30 in and didn't get half a tank.  $3.49.9.......Lets shut down another pipeline.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2021)

on Unca......the half has not yet been told

some random pics from the all volunteer army of plants


this is a nice male ecsd x Ogers but I don’t need seeds this year so it will get the whack









there are some immature pollen sacs there








this is what it will look like by tomorrow










a nice female specimen of ecsd x Ogers 









and another








some,pepper plants in there too









a c99









moar later


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

patwi said:


> Got my  ' White Privilege Card  in the mail an hour ago ..
> 
> .



A bill for higher taxes  I bet OH Joy Joy Happy Happy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> on Unca......the half has not yet been told
> 
> some random pics from the all volunteer army of plants
> 
> ...


Is that the ever lovely Swseedes foot I see
To pretty to be yours LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 16, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> on Unca......the half has not yet been told
> 
> some random pics from the all volunteer army of plants
> 
> ...


(snif)


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 16, 2021)

I would never have guessed this about Canuckistan:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 275430


I LOVE IT
Took me a min to see


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2021)

patwi said:


> Service writing mechanics are just like doctors, always practicing their ' professional ' practice ..


I know,, I use to be one. 
Yeah my fking coolant had a bunch of trany fluid in it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I know,, I use to be one.
> Yeah my fking coolant had a bunch of trany fluid in it.


Well Maybe just maybe if you drove more like 55


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

But for real that sucks, I just had to drop a shitload of cash on the AC unit again
and unit is brand new just a month out of warranty Bastards.
Have to keep my Honey happy


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I know,, I use to be one.
> Yeah my fking coolant had a bunch of trany fluid in it.


Interesting subject.  I was a minority owner/GM of a Dealership for well longer that I care to admit.  So, from a management standpoint ask me a question.....Hrs/Ro, Parts to labor ratio, CSI, gross retention.....expenses.....exc.  Ask and I may not change your mind but I can give you a different perspective than most see it.    

Boy, did I just write a check my ass can't cash.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 17, 2021)

I was blessed with acute mechanical aptitude, I can fix most anything vehicle related.
I have never taken a car back to a dealership, even for a recall (yep fix that myself )
Its a pain to have to deal with all the knuckle heads standing in line for oil changes tune ups etc.........
I have owned quite a few brand new vehicles too, just like to do my own repairs, and if I was not sure on how to do something I researched the heck out of it ask questions to friends who have done the job before and fix it myself.
I did have a friend help change a fuel pump on a pick up because I needed his lift and was not about to remove a truck bed by myself.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 17, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. Had to go north for a few days, back now to join in the fray. I used to fix my own vehicles but now they have too many computers and such. If needed I can ask my nephew. He is a master mechanic who teaches the engineers the new electronics on the new vehicles for GM. He works for Ratheon (sp)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 17, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren. Had to go north for a few days, back now to join in the fray. I used to fix my own vehicles but now they have too many computers and such. If needed I can ask my nephew. He is a master mechanic who teaches the engineers the new electronics on the new vehicles for GM. He works for Ratheon (sp)


WELCOME BACK BRO
You won't be able to fix these new cars unless you have a few thousand dollar scan tool or tools , there are a few good home mechanic version not so expensive out there , one needs to shop around for best price.


----------



## giggy (Jul 17, 2021)

morning everybody, rain off and on all weekend.
big i see we have the same type of dress shoes. good looking army.



bigsur51 said:


> on Unca......the half has not yet been told
> 
> some random pics from the all volunteer army of plants
> 
> ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Ok tell the truth. About half of you all tried to remove that sticky, right-right? Bubba



I was actually thinking that that sticker was all that was between me and the need for eye bleach.



yooper420 said:


> I used to fix my own vehicles but now they have too many computers and such. If needed I can ask my nephew. He is a master mechanic who teaches the engineers the new electronics on the new vehicles for GM. He works for Ratheon (sp)



I used to fix, as well as restore my own bikes, autos, planes and boats, but in my dotage lost my enthusiasm to lay on cold concrete and suffer continually cracked hands from harsh scrubbing, while my hands become more arthritic and fumble fingered.  

As Yooper notes, the newer ones are run by computers, which adds another serious obstacle to overcome, so I normally currently use a retired mechanic who is more enthusiastic about extra income, than I am about painful arthritic experiences in cramped positions.  Not sure what we will do if we outlive him or his enthusiasm.   

The last time I had work done at a dealership was the 30000 mile service on the all electric Focus and they tried to add an oil change to my bill.  They took it off when I complained, but I've never been back.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2021)

Good morning old farts...have a nice cup o java


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I was actually thinking that that sticker was all that was between me and the need for eye bleach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as they replaced the muffler bearings, you should be OK.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I quit for around 18 years. Talk about a reset? I'm forever a lightweight. Don't mind a bit. I get as goofy on a couple of tokes as most heavy hitters do with a couple of joints.


Exactly.  Odd thing, in the old days you would hear:  "You can't smoke a joint of this, only a couple hits." Never found that weed!  Plenty you really didnt NEED any more, but that never stopped me as a young man.

Now, have plenty but no longer the tolerance of days of yore. Most cones get put out at least 2-3 times. I don't need concentrates, but bubble/hash ok here and there. 3-5 hits of OG will do me for a spell.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> As long as they replaced the muffler bearings, you should be OK.
> 
> Bubba


I bet Walt could tell us a story about the time when he battled the notorious muffler bearings


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2021)

Morning OFC.  I can't even change a spark plug today.  Techs today plug your cars computer into the dealerships and hang parts.  No heavy line mechanics today.  All transmissions and engines are replaced with remanufactured and not overhauled....cost of labor is to high.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> What a fking day. Trucks in the shop.
> The guy told me in a couple more days I would have ruined my Transmission.
> The Trany cooler that's in the radiator is leaking transmission fluid into my coolant. So now I have to have a new radiator and flush the coolant system and flush my trany. 1000 bill.
> He damn near ordered the wrong radiator. He thought my Avalanche had a 6.1 but it has an 8.1. Very few came with an 8.1. Mines a 2500 special order.


Nutz.  I guess it cant be avoided in this case, but every time I've had anything's transmission flushed other than dealer regular service, in short order I need a new transmission.  In older cars/vehicle, I keep it topped up and drive on. This case it may be unavoidable, and he said it would have failed. Gone are the days of going to salvage yard and getting a transmission foe 1-2 hundred.  Somewhere or the other a couple of zeros got added.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

pute said:


> My neighbor across the street has had his BMW in the shop for over a month waiting on parts.  Another covid casualty. Food shortages, gas shortages on and on ......Thanks Joe.  I just put gas in my truck....put $30 in and didn't get half a tank.  $3.49.9.......Lets shut down another pipeline.


This would be the "good" part.....we just had the largest rise in inflation since '08. I have been studying the Care act.  If you havent already, I would talk to a good financial planner if you have a retirement account. (roth may be different story) but for those pre taxed acounts, and especially those fortunate enough to have accounts large enough to pass on to family, but otherwise you may be (or your heirs) shocked to learn what it will be taxed at without planning. Heirs fall in categories.  Not all are the same, and not all are taxed the same way.

This idea of retirement accounts started around 74 or so, when it was becoming obvious you can't always depend on pensions. The idea was encouraged to work hard, store away money PRE-TAX.....nobody envisioned the rules would be changed 20 or 30 years later....This is the low hanging fruit they will come after....after this pandemic they are looking at it like ghouls.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> As long as they replaced the muffler bearings, you should be OK.
> 
> Bubba


I'll bet he's still running winter air in his tires. Way past due to change to summer air.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 17, 2021)

When I moved to San Antonio I needed a car so I went to a local repair shop and asked them what cars they spent most time fixing. They all agreed it was Chrysler. One mech told me the oilways were too narrow and clogged easily so the engines burned out. Another told me the materials wore out as soon as the warranty expired. Another told me to buy Japanese. I thought it would be smart to buy a used Mercury Villager. Nissan motor and transmission. Sure it had plenty of power with its detuned Maxima engine, but all the Mercury items fell apart, including the bodywork.


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2021)

Just took this.  Perpetual grow at it's finest.  Have plants just a few days from harvest to a couple only 2 weeks in.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 17, 2021)

pute said:


> Just took this.  Perpetual grow at it's finest.  Have plants just a few days from harvest to a couple only 2 weeks in.
> 
> View attachment 275482




looks like they're dancing .. any pootie tang


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 17, 2021)

*Very Nice Job Mr Putes*


----------



## leafminer (Jul 17, 2021)

I aim to make two grows a year.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I bet Walt could tell us a story about the time when he battled the notorious muffler bearings



and don’t forget the chariot wheels....Walt rode shotgun with Ben Hur a few times


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> and don’t forget the chariot wheels....Walt rode shotgun with Ben Hur a few times
> 
> 
> View attachment 275500


I had heard Walt was there to move the stone for Christ at his resurrection


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> As long as they replaced the muffler bearings, you should be OK. Bubba



The bearing was still good, but they had to replace the passenger side bidet on a factory recall.



pute said:


> Morning OFC.  I can't even change a spark plug today.



In some cases just getting to a spark plug requires some dismantling or a special tool.  Lots of other places that my extra large hands just won't fit anymore.



Hippie420 said:


> I'll bet he's still running winter air in his tires. Way past due to change to summer air.



They were still running 2013 air at that time, which they charged extra for because of it being all season and a vintage year.


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Hot dry one coming.  Making sure everything gets a good drink.  Water bill would scare Vincent Price.  Gotta do what you gotta do.

A rare day where I don't have much going on.  I better find something to go or Mrs Pute will have me doing honey do's......

Watching the morning news.....why is it that our children hate our flag and what it stands for.....maybe they should be required to spend a year in N Korea.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Nutz.  I guess it cant be avoided in this case, but every time I've had anything's transmission flushed other than dealer regular service, in short order I need a new transmission.  In older cars/vehicle, I keep it topped up and drive on. This case it may be unavoidable, and he said it would have failed. Gone are the days of going to salvage yard and getting a transmission foe 1-2 hundred.  Somewhere or the other a couple of zeros got added.
> 
> Bubba


That happens when they aren't flushed for along time. My Alison is flushed regularly. That trany shifts like a dream.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I bet Walt could tell us a story about the time when he battled the notorious muffler bearings


I can tell ya this:  I repaired the muffler on my 1956 Ford Victoria using reclaimed junk window screen.  And coat hangers (this was before tie-wraps were invented) to hold it tight.  Worked fine.

And I asked my darling wife (this is in the Olden Days) to help me bleed the brakes.  O dear, when I told her to stop pushing on the brake pedal, she heard it wrong and _stomped_ it.  I had a lovely brake fluid shower-bath-puddle.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 18, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, whatcha up to today ? I already know the answer and it be.....no good. It be "wake 'n bake" time in Curmudgeonland.  Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## giggy (Jul 18, 2021)

morning everybody. found a 45 min long video on youtube of mtv 1982. funny i don't remember the commercials.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 18, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Hot dry one coming.  Making sure everything gets a good drink.  Water bill would scare Vincent Price.  Gotta do what you gotta do.
> 
> A rare day where I don't have much going on.  I better find something to go or Mrs Pute will have me doing honey do's......
> 
> Watching the morning news.....why is it that our children hate our flag and what it stands for.....maybe they should be required to spend a year in N Korea.


Tattoo the flag on ever American's arm


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 18, 2021)

Walt, when I was a wee lad, the neighbor down the street had a '56 Vicky. One beautiful car.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 18, 2021)

Hubble telescope control software turned off recently due to  ****** ** ********** .  Is it real what it captured on digital sequences ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> Hubble telescope control software turned off recently due to  ****** ** ********** .  Is it real what it captured on digital sequences ?


What got bleeped out
Did a starship from a distant planet get caught on video, or did they abscond with the Hubble via use of its tractor beam? Is the Hubble a lie and never really existed or did a Solar Gama Flare take it out in Space , Coming to a Planet near you soon.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 18, 2021)

Actually got some crap done today. Made Swedish meatballs for the crew. Pullet is going camping this afternoon. I pity anyone sleeping the tent with her!
Got the front yard mowed, pulled the deck off the Kubota, and came in for a break, and was going to decide whether to do the back yard or clean bird cages. Told the OH I was going to do a grand slam and do both. Finished up the yard and put the machinery away, came in the house, and my sweet wife had cleaned the cages! Hugs and kisses for my honey, but I don't like her working that hard much. She's trying to take some of the load off of me, but risking her own health. She ain't no spring chicken.
Might drop a tree tomorrow or just goof off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Actually got some crap done today. Made Swedish meatballs for the crew. Pullet is going camping this afternoon. I pity anyone sleeping the tent with her!
> Got the front yard mowed, pulled the deck off the Kubota, and came in for a break, and was going to decide whether to do the back yard or clean bird cages. Told the OH I was going to do a grand slam and do both. Finished up the yard and put the machinery away, came in the house, and my sweet wife had cleaned the cages! Hugs and kisses for my honey, but I don't like her working that hard much. She's trying to take some of the load off of me, but risking her own health. She ain't no spring chicken.
> Might drop a tree tomorrow or just goof off.


Be careful


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Jul 18, 2021)

Thunderstorm coming in. I am glad my flowering plants are in the new greenhouse.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 19, 2021)

NASA restored the secondary power regulator on Hubble ..  ****** ** ********** notwithstanding

so, for now we blame the CCP or multiple sunbursts of gammas ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, when I was a wee lad, the neighbor down the street had a '56 Vicky. One beautiful car.


Mine was electric deep green. Gorgeous.  The doors were HUGE.  Had rear fender skirts Her name was Penelope.  She would leave rubber (chirp) going into high gear at 75 MPH.  Even parked, she looked like she was racing.  Oh.  I outran the cops oncet with her.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 19, 2021)

I LOVE this elephant!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I LOVE this elephant!



Thks Walt   Made me laugh


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 19, 2021)

Go figure,  I get slapped when I do that, yet its funny with an elephant.........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Go figure,  I get slapped when I do that, yet its funny with an elephant.........................


It's not Fair at all
And she loved it too, she never smacked his trunk away.
Or was it a she phant?


----------



## giggy (Jul 19, 2021)

morning everybody' hope your morning is going well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Late check in....got my walk out of the way before the heat moves in.  

Not much going on again today.  Sitting by the grow typing on my tablet.  Quiet and peaceful down here....nice escape from the world and it's problems.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Late check in....got my walk out of the way before the heat moves in.
> 
> Not much going on again today.  Sitting by the grow typing on my tablet.  Quiet and peaceful down here....nice escape from the world and it's problems.




hey man I am free this afternoon if you want to cruise Colfax and check out the babes at the bus station


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2021)

If you come dressed up in that outfit you will get either raped or shot in this town.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2021)

pute said:


> If you come dressed up in that outfit you will get either raped or shot in this town.



don’t worry , I am armed and dangerous


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2021)

You look like one of those that just crossed to border....Thousands more just arrived today.  And if you didn't realize it they are in your neighborhood.  Well, maybe not yours Big....can't find the place but they are everywhere else......AND THEY WANT WHAT YOU HAVE.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t worry , I am armed and dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive got an old Daisey and a brand new Red Ryder.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t worry , I am armed and dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you sent this pic to Shiloh too
No wonder shge lovs ya Asss


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2021)

She likes his long rifle.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> She likes his long rifle.


I thought as he aged that long rifle became a cut off scattergun ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> She likes his long rifle.


Bigsur is a regular Pancho Villa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 19, 2021)

Was able to put down some mulch on front beds today along with doing oil change on tractor .
While I was at it a new steering wheel was in the cards along with new steering bushings.
Nice and tight now. Almost smoke -vape time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 19, 2021)

pute said:


> You look like one of those that just crossed to border....Thousands more just arrived today.  And if you didn't realize it they are in your neighborhood.  Well, maybe not yours Big....can't find the place but they are everywhere else......AND THEY WANT WHAT YOU HAVE.


And they wonder where the new Delta spread is coming from
I bet if you mapped out where they are flying all the illegals coming in from Mexico and a like
Are the hot spots, only a matter of time and it will be in a theatre near you.
It may be the plan all along to take out all the unvaccinated people


----------



## leafminer (Jul 19, 2021)

"Plan"- there's no plan. Only humans messing up as they usually do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 19, 2021)

Hot, muggy, and gray skies today. They claim the haze is from the forest fires in Canada. Got munched on by mosquitos hooking the trailer this morning. News says they're Canadian mosquitos. Never really liked Canada, and I'm liking it even less.
Hauled the trailer up to Birch Run to pick up my new Deere. Signed the papers, put the ramp down on the trailer, and the dude brought it up from around back. Went through the features and operations with me and was about to ride it up the ramp until he noticed that the gas gauge in the electronic dash wasn't working. Oh, joy. He grabbed his head mechanic and started trouble shooting. No luck. Told me I could take it home and they'd call JD to find out what the problem could be. I told 'em to hold onto it until it was good to go. Got home, got Canadian mosquito bit taking the trailer back off. Got a call ten minutes later. It was the dude from JD. Turns out, it doesn't have a gas gauge. It's got a 2 gallon tank, and when you get down to .02 gallons, a red light comes on. Guy felt so bad, he told me he'd have the company deliver it. Came to the ranch about 15:00.
Old Hen loves it. Maybe she'll start cutting the lawn? Be still, o fickle heart!


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2021)

Swede cut his barrel off a long time ago.

Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Hot, muggy, and gray skies today. They claim the haze is from the forest fires in Canada. Got munched on by mosquitos hooking the trailer this morning. News says they're Canadian mosquitos. Never really liked Canada, and I'm liking it even less.
> Hauled the trailer up to Birch Run to pick up my new Deere. Signed the papers, put the ramp down on the trailer, and the dude brought it up from around back. Went through the features and operations with me and was about to ride it up the ramp until he noticed that the gas gauge in the electronic dash wasn't working. Oh, joy. He grabbed his head mechanic and started trouble shooting. No luck. Told me I could take it home and they'd call JD to find out what the problem could be. I told 'em to hold onto it until it was good to go. Got home, got Canadian mosquito bit taking the trailer back off. Got a call ten minutes later. It was the dude from JD. Turns out, it doesn't have a gas gauge. It's got a 2 gallon tank, and when you get down to .02 gallons, a red light comes on. Guy felt so bad, he told me he'd have the company deliver it. Came to the ranch about 15:00.
> Old Hen loves it. Maybe she'll start cutting the lawn? Be still, o fickle heart!


Which Deere did you buy?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Swede cut his barrel off a long time ago.
> 
> Zzzzzzzzz


With all her Beauty he gladly let her


----------



## giggy (Jul 20, 2021)

morning old farts. at least it ain't raining at the moment, but the day ain't done. had floods in the big city, they had to break out tractors to pull the cars out of the water. parking lots and streets looked like rivers. yall have a great day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Hauled the trailer up to Birch Run to pick up my new Deere. Signed the papers, put the ramp down on the trailer, and the dude brought it up from around back. Went through the features and operations with me and was about to ride it up the ramp until he noticed that the gas gauge in the electronic dash wasn't working. Oh, joy. He grabbed his head mechanic and started trouble shooting. No luck. Told me I could take it home and they'd call JD to find out what the problem could be. I told 'em to hold onto it until it was good to go. Got home, got Canadian mosquito bit taking the trailer back off. Got a call ten minutes later. It was the dude from JD. Turns out, it doesn't have a gas gauge. It's got a 2 gallon tank, and when you get down to .02 gallons, a red light comes on. Guy felt so bad, he told me he'd have the company deliver it. Came to the ranch about 15:00.
> Old Hen loves it. Maybe she'll start cutting the lawn? Be still, o fickle heart!



Lots of hours growing up spent driving a popping Johnny plowing and mowing.  They're good tractors and amazingly back in the olden days we got by without gas gauges, so it can be done. Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 20, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Lots of hours growing up spent driving a popping Johnny plowing and mowing.  They're good tractors and amazingly back in the olden days we got by without gas gauges, so it can be done. Enjoy your new toy!


Stick in the gas tank always worked for me LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Walk time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> She likes his long rifle.




I'm a pistol packing papa
And when I walk down the street
You can hear those mamas shoutin'
Don't turn your gun on me!

Now girls, I'm just a good guy
And I'm goin' to have my fun
And if you don't wanna smell my smoke
Don't monkey with my gun!


----------



## Bubba (Jul 20, 2021)

leafminer said:


> "Plan"- there's no plan. Only humans messing up as they usually do.


The UN has plans, trust me. They call them "Agendas" very scary.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I'm a pistol packing papa
> And when I walk down the street
> You can hear those mamas shoutin'
> Don't turn your gun on me!
> ...



"To keep any sort of respect in the neighborhood, you got to keep them barrels smoking."

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Which Deere did you buy?


A little X350R. I would have been happy to keep using and fixing my 20 something year old L110 frankendeere, but the Old Hen will need something for around the house after I'm gone. She ain't gonna be able to keep the old Deere in service. This little puppy will make everything easier for her. What I like is the fact ya never have to leave the seat to dump it. It'll come in handy when the maples start dropping their leaves.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 20, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, what's new today ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> A little X350R. I would have been happy to keep using and fixing my 20 something year old L110 frankendeere, but the Old Hen will need something for around the house after I'm gone. She ain't gonna be able to keep the old Deere in service. This little puppy will make everything easier for her. What I like is the fact ya never have to leave the seat to dump it. It'll come in handy when the maples start dropping their leaves.


Man you sure you are not my twin
I have a 20 yr old deere L110 too along with larger Craftsman YTS4000 
I am doing belts again on the deere maybe tomorrow,


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 20, 2021)

I might wake up tomorrow and go running. I also might wake up and win the lottery.

The odds are about the same.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I might wake up tomorrow and go running. I also might wake up and win the lottery.
> 
> The odds are about the same.


At your age, just waking up is a win.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 21, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, what up ? Hope all are vertical and not creakin' 'n crackin' as they get that way.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 21, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren, what up ? Hope all are vertical and not creakin' 'n crackin' as they get that way.



Well, I have bad posture -- but that's just a hunch.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, I have bad posture -- but that's just a hunch.



Me too. A cane helps.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Stick in the gas tank always worked for me LOL



Or just take the cap off and look.



Hippie420 said:


> A little X350R. I would have been happy to keep using and fixing my 20 something year old L110 frankendeere, but the Old Hen will need something for around the house after I'm gone.



We had a Model C and a Model D that had the steel tires replaced with rubber.  The Model D was a brute that ran on kerosene!



yooper420 said:


> Me too. A cane helps.



A cane just makes my shoulder hurt too.............


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 21, 2021)

Morning. Which one of yall ordered all this rain? So tired of rain, can't get nothing done. O-well it is what it is, yall have a good one.


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy  day.  I woke up on the wrong side of the bed....at least I woke up.

I am actually afraid to turn the news on in the morning any more.  Haven't heard anything positive in so long I forgot what it is like.

Feeling more and more like living off the grid...but how...we are being tracked in every aspect of our lives now days.

Wonder if Big will rent his house out to me.......that is about as far away from everything as you can get.

Coffee first.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 21, 2021)

the good news is there is plenty of room out here


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 21, 2021)

I think I can see all the way to tomorrow in that first pic.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 21, 2021)

I pulled up in Gail, Borden County, if anyone knows where that is (doubtful) and some cowboy said to me, "This is where you can look further and see less than anywhere else."


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 21, 2021)

I wuz in Idaho somewhere on a big hill/mountain.  The sky looked so huge, I just couldn't help looking and looking all around.  Like a different planet.  AHA... Bald Mountain.  Was there in the summer, but the ski lift worked anyway.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 21, 2021)

around here the past month an halfy .  A couple living in house one of them inherited decided to sell the 60 yr old house for $220K,  it was originally in the rural country but with the malignant growth of a nearby city it succumbed to the civilized cancerous type growth going on all over America.  A buyer purchased the property and put lipstick throughout and put it up for sale 3 weeks later and was purchased for $650K and then a week later it has a for sale sign and the real estate agent said the asking price is $805K ... 

Black Rock Investments majority owner is the Koch Brother clan .. 

as for farm land in America being bought up .. China has only a 12% share, but the UAE, Saudi Arabia ,Qatar and Kuwait as of today own 31% of America's farmland


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 21, 2021)

I remember as a teenager, I'd go to a wedding and it never failed that one or more of the oldsters would come up, poke me in the ribs, and say, "You're next!"

Now a days, I do the same thing to them at funerals.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2021)

At my funeral, I've got a great plan for the inheritance.

Everybody there gets a TASER.  Last one standing gets it all.

And I have a deal with my Scottish Witch:  My gravestone will have this engraved --

*I WAS HOPING FOR A PYRAMID*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 22, 2021)

pute said:


> I am actually afraid to turn the news on in the morning any more.  Haven't heard anything positive in so long I forgot what it is like. Feeling more and more like living off the grid...but how...we are being tracked in every aspect of our lives now days.  Wonder if Big will rent his house out to me.......that is about as far away from everything as you can get.





bigsur51 said:


> the good news is there is plenty of room out here



Yeah and it not only takes longer for trouble to reach you, but you can see it coming a long ways off!



Hippie420 said:


> I remember as a teenager, I'd go to a wedding and it never failed that one or more of the oldsters would come up, poke me in the ribs, and say, "You're next!"  Now a days, I do the same thing to them at funerals.



The last suit I bought was black, because the only time I seem to wear them anymore is at friends funerals.  I won't need it for my funeral, because I'll be cremated and won't have a funeral, just a celebration of life and pagan rituals over good food, libations, and dope.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

The last suit I bought was black, because the only time I seem to wear them anymore is at friends funerals. I won't need it for my funeral, because I'll be cremated and won't have a funeral, just a celebration of life and pagan rituals over good food, libations, and dope. 
@Tattered Old Graywolf 
Saves the grieving Family a lot or Money in trying times.
5-10 thousand dollars for a box they never see again.
Burn me too


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 22, 2021)

Good morning old farts, hope all are as well as can be at this age. Be happy.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The last suit I bought was black, because the only time I seem to wear them anymore is at friends funerals. I won't need it for my funeral, because I'll be cremated and won't have a funeral, just a celebration of life and pagan rituals over good food, libations, and dope.
> @Tattered Old Graywolf
> Saves the grieving Family a lot or Money in trying times.
> 5-10 thousand dollars for a box they never see again.
> Burn me too


I wore a suit every fargin day for 28 fargin years.  Do not own one now.  No necktie, either.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

Can always go to Walmart for a cheaper one LOL




__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com
				








Only $1295.00 del fees extra


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I wore a suit every fargin day for 28 fargin years.  Do not own one now.  No necktie, either.


Bury me naked as a Jay Bird


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 22, 2021)

After I die I don't give a $hit what you do with the ol bod cause I won't be here.  Other wise morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> After I die I don't give a $hit what you do with the ol bod cause I won't be here.  Other wise morning.


What ever you do Make sure Hippie does not get it.
I have heard he does nasty things with his toothbrushes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

Waky wackie


----------



## giggy (Jul 22, 2021)

morning old farts. that ol hippie does lots of things.


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I wore a suit every fargin day for 28 fargin years.  Do not own one now.  No necktie, either.


I resemble that.  My suits and shirts were custom made.  Spent a lot of $$$ on clothes.  I make up for it today.  Only blue jeans  and sweats for me.   When I wear shorts I cut off a pair of sweats.

I don't plan on dying....I drink from the fountain of youth.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

pute said:


> I resemble that.  My suits and shirts were custom made.  Spent a lot of $$$ on clothes.  I makt up for it today.  Only blue jeans  and sweats for me.   When I wear shorts y cut off a pair of sweats.
> 
> I don't plan on dying....I drink from the fountain of youth.


Pute De Leon


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What ever you do Make sure Hippie does not get it.
> I have heard he does nasty things with his toothbrushes


When you die, I'm gonna have ya stuffed and mounted on yer hands and knees and carve a nickel slot in the back of yer skull and set you out in front of the local gay bar as a pony ride.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> When you die, I'm gonna have ya stuffed and mounted on yer hands and knees and carve a nickel slot in the back of yer skull and set you out in front of the local gay bar as a pony ride.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2021)

my buddy is going to stuff about a dozen m80’s up my where the sun don’t shine and then send me off to the crematorium.........maybe I’ll get lucky and die on the 4th of July.........and the bombs bursting in air


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> my buddy is going to stuff about a dozen m80’s up my where the sun don’t shine and then send me off to the crematorium.........maybe I’ll get lucky and die on the 4th of July.........and the bombs bursting in air




abit like Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2021)

" I have never lied to Congress "


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2021)

patwi said:


> abit like Hunter S. Thompson



Roland the Headless Thompson machine gunner must be related to Hunter


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2021)

patwi said:


> " I have never lied to Congress "





Fake Fauci has immunity , just like Clapper and the other traitors


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> When you die, I'm gonna have ya stuffed and mounted on yer hands and knees and carve a nickel slot in the back of yer skull and set you out in front of the local gay bar as a pony ride.


I knew ya Lov ed me


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t worry , I am armed and dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T


bigsur51 said:


> don’t worry , I am armed and dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought this pic was sincere the first time I saw it. I've come a long way. I am sad, though, that you had a laugh on me when I was so vulnerable.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2021)

I laugh at myself in the mirror every morning, since there's nothing like a little self humility to start my day so I don't judge. Unless your sitting at the green light looking at your hypnotizing  data phone's social media and then all hell will break loose in my mouth.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2021)

pute said:


> I resemble that.  My suits and shirts were custom made.  Spent a lot of $$$ on clothes.  I make up for it today.  Only blue jeans  and sweats for me.   When I wear shorts I cut off a pair of sweats.
> 
> I don't plan on dying....I drink from the fountain of youth.


Yowza.  When I got run over while driving my everything-on-it cruise control mo'cycle in a school zone -- by a kid driving with his dork (changed lanes right over me)...

Well -- I was wearing a kid-mohair and silk custom made suit, kangaroo leather wellingtons and gloves, and a $350-helmet.  Spent the next TWO Christmases in an electric wheelchair. Owie.

I dunno how I made it for so long.  I'm not afraid of dying, but I just don't want to be there when it happens.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2021)

patwi said:


> abit like Hunter S. Thompson



* “Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!”*

His quote always reminds me of Robert A. Heinlein.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Fake Fauci has immunity , just like Clapper and the other traitors


Nobody has immunity, Big.  Nuremberg Laws are laws recognized around the world, and NO ONE is excepted from them.

Crimes Against Humanity

Fauci/Mengele <-- Medical Experiments 

Clapper/Reinhard Heidrich <-- Gestapo

How'd they make out?


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 22, 2021)

patwi said:


> I laugh at myself in the mirror every morning, since there's nothing like a little self humility to start my day so I don't judge. Unless your sitting at the green light looking at your hypnotizing  data phone's social media and then all **** will break loose in my mouth.



*I sometimes can't even find my phone. Don't do any social media. Thanks for the concern. When I am on the road, I just drive. It takes all my faculties.*


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 22, 2021)

I, too laugh at myself in the mirror and or when I take a flying leap out in my yard. Y'all are so defensive. Sometimes it feels like a gang. I am only one person.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *I sometimes can't even find my phone. Don't do any social media. Thanks for the concern. When I am on the road, I just drive. It takes all my faculties.*


I only have a land line.  I am not a recluse, but if someone wants to call me, they can.  If I want to call someone, I can.

I do NOT want a little box around my head tracking my every move (remember that TV series?  Scary prophetic.) But it is just that if I want to be on a 'puter, I might as well be in my "writing chair" with Fuzzy on my lap.  Screw handheld computers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

I see it now


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I only have a land line.  I am not a recluse, but if someone wants to call me, they can.  If I want to call someone, I can.
> 
> I do NOT want a little box around my head tracking my every move (remember that TV series?  Scary prophetic.) But it is just that if I want to be on a 'puter, I might as well be in my "writing chair" with Fuzzy on my lap.  Screw handheld computers.



_*Well, I do have an Amazon Fire tablet. I never leave home WITH IT! Still have my land line also. *_


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I see it now



*This is priceless! I have a treasure trove of giant bandaids, gauze, tape and compression wraps! Oh, and antibiotic ointment!*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Nobody has immunity, Big.  Nuremberg Laws are laws recognized around the world, and NO ONE is excepted from them.
> 
> Crimes Against Humanity
> 
> ...


Actually, ole Joe Mengele made out pretty good, considering. He died in Argentina, supposedly having drown after having a stroke and falling out of his fishing boat. Rather ripe old age, too.


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2021)

Night


----------



## Bubba (Jul 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Roland the Headless Thompson machine gunner must be related to Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275718


Or Warren Zevon...

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Actually, ole Joe Mengele made out pretty good, considering. He died in Argentina, supposedly having drown after having a stroke and falling out of his fishing boat. Rather ripe old age, too.



*He is in hell now for eternity.*


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Actually, ole Joe Mengele made out pretty good, considering. He died in Argentina, supposedly having drown after having a stroke and falling out of his fishing boat. Rather ripe old age, too.


Fine... Let's let Fauci survive in a Brazilian jungle for the rest of his short and painful life.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Already to hot to walk.  Didn't cool down last night.  Another day of hiding from the heat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Goodnight Alice


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Already to hot to walk.  Didn't cool down last night.  Another day of hiding from the heat.



Ain't that a *****? Keep trucking, friend.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2021)

As long as my truck has a/c I will be fine.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

pute said:


> As long as my truck has a/c I will be fine.



I know. I worked outside in Florida heat and humidity for over 30 years. Now it kicks my ass. It is humiliating. I spot out chairs in my yard where I can sit a few minutes.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *He is in **** now for eternity.*


Undoubtedly, if you believe in that sort of thing.
What no one mentions is that a lot of his research was seized and exploited by doctors worldwide. Not making any excuses for the guy. He deserved a dance party at the end of a rope.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Undoubtedly, if you believe in that sort of thing.
> What no one mentions is that a lot of his research was seized and exploited by doctors worldwide. Not making any excuses for the guy. He deserved a dance party at the end of a rope.



So freaking scary. What will become of the human race?


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

*Just ate a wonderful brunch--a huge bowl of fresh broccoli, carrots and snowpeas, with a splash of Caeser dressing and fresh key lime juice. OMG!

I might eat a loaded hotdog later!*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> I know. I worked outside in Florida heat and humidity for over 30 years. Now it kicks my ass. It is humiliating. I spot out chairs in my yard where I can sit a few minutes.


I tote my garden bench kneeler with me


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

patwi said:


> .


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

patwi said:


> .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2021)

.

You all have been watching Gutfield......PERIOD!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

pute said:


> View attachment 275750



*Yikes, might take me a few minutes to digest this!*


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

pute said:


> .
> 
> You all have been watching Gutfield......PERIOD!



sp--Gutfeld.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2021)

I like watching the Five.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Tucker's expressions are fantastic


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)

Jesse being one I'd share a beer with


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Tucker's expressions are fantastic



He seems so innocuous, yet so astute! I listen to reason. RIP, Rush.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)

bombastic rush, .. yeah my brother used to pull over on our way to Texas from DC and get out and bow down to rush on the side of the highways  

.. a good moral compass is all one needs


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

patwi said:


> bombastic rush, .. yeah my brother used to pull over on our way to Texas from DC and get out and bow down to rush on the side of the highways
> 
> .. a good moral compass is all one needs



_*I have always applied my own moral compass. Rush was not always right, but he was pretty cool.*_


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

Rush talked about this song. I' ll never forget it--


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


>




*Just don't discount my brain.*
👁


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)

my anti patwi cream comes in blue too


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

It must really suck to be beautiful


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> It must really suck to be beautiful


It ain't that bad. I've lived with the curse for almost 66 years.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2021)

my magic mirror broke


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> sp--Gutfeld.


Who cares...


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2021)

Tomorrow


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 24, 2021)

Good mornin' old farts.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I tote my garden bench kneeler with me



Looks handy!  How often are you kneeling in prayer brother Roster?



Hippie420 said:


> It ain't that bad. I've lived with the curse for almost 66 years.



Alas I chose being handy and a cunning linguist as my first choice charms, but to my dismay, that year back in the Oklahoma pucker brush they weren't available in the same birth package as pretty, so I got stuck with a pleasant face and Adonis body, tongue like a wolf.

[email protected]#$%^&*()_+, the same tooth implant screw that came out last week, broke this week, so I will be off to the dentist again Monday.  Not sure how you get a broken detent screw out, without replacing the implant screw itself.  

No contact from my new orthopedic surgeon after my CT scan.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Looks handy!  How often are you kneeling in prayer brother Roster?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure how you get a broken detent screw out, without replacing the implant screw itself. 
A tiny easy out tool I would gather, I wonder if the if the implant in the jaw bone is made from a harder steel than the post that snaps, this way the softer metal post drills out without damaging the implant , Then a quick cleaning of the threads with a tap.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> not sure how you get a broken detent screw out, without replacing the implant screw itself.
> A tiny easy out tool I would gather, I wonder if the if the implant in the jaw bone is made from a harder steel than the post that snaps, this way the softer metal post drills out without damaging the implant , Then a quick cleaning of the threads with a tap.



I wish, but would like to see the easy out pilot drill for the about 1/64th inch dia hardened steel screw.


----------



## giggy (Jul 24, 2021)

morning everybody happy freak'n weekend. give em a half day at the grind then get home to fix the lawn mower and mow grass at weekend. fun fun fun


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I wish, but would like to see the easy out pilot drill for the about 1/64th inch dia hardened steel screw.


 GW
Its been almost 1 1/2 months since I had my implant inserted into jar
it still hurts time to time, how long before yours healed to the point where they actually attach the upper tooth or denture?


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2021)

Morning OFC.    Happy Shatterday!   Cutting  and hanging a Diesel today....Mamosa tomorrow.

40% chance of rain today.  Could sure use some free water.  Nice, cool and cloudy start which is more than welcome.

No screws in my mouth .....I'm lucky my teeth have been good to me they are mostly all there an original equipment.

 Just watched a guy throw a golf club as far as he could throw it.  Golf is such a peaceful game....living on a golf course is entertaining.

I better go feed the critters before  they start throwing things at me.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW
> Its been almost 1 1/2 months since I had my implant inserted into jar
> it still hurts time to time, how long before yours healed to the point where they actually attach the upper tooth or denture?


My implant is about 2 years or so. It will just gradually improve until you don't realise it's there.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I wish, but would like to see the easy out pilot drill for the about 1/64th inch dia hardened steel screw.


Awright, you just triggered an old (and true) story from an IBM outfit in America that decided to show off their new technique to IBM Stinkyfinger (Sindelfingen-Germany).  So they sent a drill that was .07" in diameter.

The Germans sent it back with a hole drilled through the shaft.  True story.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW Its been almost 1 1/2 months since I had my implant inserted into jar it still hurts time to time, how long before yours healed to the point where they actually attach the upper tooth or denture?



As I recall, about 6 weeks.



leafminer said:


> My implant is about 2 years or so. It will just gradually improve until you don't realise it's there.



I had one about a decade before it loosened and I had to have it removed, and another one about two years before it came out on its own.



Unca Walt said:


> Awright, you just triggered an old (and true) story from an IBM outfit in America that decided to show off their new technique to IBM Stinkyfinger (Sindelfingen-Germany).  So they sent a drill that was .07" in diameter. The Germans sent it back with a hole drilled through the shaft.  True story.



While I believe that they could do that with a laser or EDM, 1/64 is 0.015, so the drill and easy out would have to be smaller and would have to be done in my mouth in a dental office in River City.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> While I believe that they could do that with a laser or EDM, 1/64 is 0.015, so the drill and easy out would have to be smaller and would have to be done in my mouth in a dental office in River City.


This was before lasers. That is what it made so incredible


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2021)

EEEEEK.  EEEEK.  

What the heck are they waiting for???

HAH!! Just took another look before I posted.  Now I understand the laxity.

Note the sign is in *Chinese*.

"No Parking"


----------



## Patwi (Jul 24, 2021)

front mounted lasers are being used to amplify acceleration to hypersonic with rockets, missiles, and even aircraft some say ..

The high power high intensity lasers push the atmosphere out of the way creating a vacuum allowing mach 5 - 7 speeds to happen .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 24, 2021)

patwi said:


> front mounted lasers are being used to amplify acceleration to hypersonic with rockets, missiles, and even aircraft some say ..
> 
> The high power high intensity lasers push the atmosphere out of the way creating a vacuum allowing mach 5 - 7 speeds to happen .



Its the russians


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 24, 2021)

Chinese.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 24, 2021)

C heckers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 24, 2021)

Man it;s so nice to have a bunch of old farts to banter with here in the Passion, I revisited my old dump of a cannabis forum and the Kiddies have completely over run the place . I am so Glad to be Back here , it's like coming home after a hard day at work.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 25, 2021)

Awww... you missed me.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 25, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Awww... you missed me.  By about four inches to the left.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 25, 2021)

Would be mugger who unknowingly and unwisely picked a WFC champion to attack.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 25, 2021)

HOLY SMOKES FOLKS!!

For years, I always joked about the Frogs scaring the Germans by singing the Marseillaise at them.  While that din' work all that well...

But... I just found out the words... and the pretty lady singing them is HOT.  She has that subtle characteristic which subliminally seduces men:  She doesn't blink.

Wait'll you see the verses:  Bloody murder.  And she is HOT.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Would be mugger who unknowingly and unwisely picked a WFC champion to attack.
> 
> View attachment 275857


COOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Awww... you missed me.


A Little LOL
A whole bunch Walt


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Anybody watching the Olympics....not me.... STAND UP AN RESPECT THE FLAG....the country deserves better.  I used to be a sports addict....not any more....you protest our country and I protest you.

I will not support any sport that disrespects our flag and what it stands for.  I can still watch MMA, golf and hockey.

Cutting and hanging another plant  today.  Mamosa this time....first time I have grown this strain.... expecting great things. 

Another hot summer day coming.  But, my veggie garden sure loves it.  That time of year when Mrs Pute makes veggies every meal....maters are still at least a couple of weeks off.

Coffee at the neigy this morning ...... Oh joy.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 25, 2021)

patwi said:


> front mounted lasers are being used to amplify acceleration to hypersonic with rockets, missiles, and even aircraft some say ..
> 
> The high power high intensity lasers push the atmosphere out of the way creating a vacuum allowing mach 5 - 7 speeds to happen .



I watched a documentary, sort of conspiratorial but interesting never the less. It concerned a guy who is presently a biggie in the employ of one of the major aircraft manufacturers.

Anyway, he was a very gifted High School student and had a flair for design and a good grasp of physics, and ideas that caught the attention of his teacher.  Teacher had some connections through military and got him some things that might have otherwise difficult to obtain.

He built a rocket on his idea that as he said would be so fast it would surpass anything known, which coming from a high school kid, was taken with many grains of salt.  He did build said rocket and through the folks teacher knew, finally got some "people" to check this out.  (Sounds like a made for TV high School adventure movie, no?)  Some people came and it was demonstrated for them.  I guess they were impressed as they took his rocket which he never saw again.

He was again contacted by these "people" and taken to what came to be known as Area 51.  They wanted him to look at a propulsion system they thought worked similar to his, but they could not figure out how it was operated.  The story reeks of conspiracy type stuff, but he is a bid wig designer for a major Aircraft manufacturer.

The upshot of their concern was weapon related.  This thing allegedly traveled so fast it would arrive almost instantaneously....which if true would put the whole ballistic missile thing on its head, zero warning time....or that was the agenda being pushed on the documentary anyway.  Who knows. 

I will have to look that up, it was either Amazon movies or Netflix, I think Netflix.  Conspiracy?  Maybe, but like paranoia....Just because you are paranoid does NOT mean they are not out to get you, right-right?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 25, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Anybody watching the Olympics....not me.... STAND UP AN RESPECT THE FLAG....the country deserves better.  I used to be a sports addict....not any more....you protest our country and I protest you.
> 
> I will not support any sport that disrespects our flag and what it stands for.  I can still watch MMA, golf and hockey.
> 
> ...


The Communists said they would take America by destroying American Family values.  Seems to be working to some extent.  Major League Baseball the latest victim.  Respect the flag or get out. I almost puke when I see the trash in this Country tearing it down.  I'm not privileged, I worked my rear end off for everything I have, and if someone else didnt, well waaaah!  

I was never a big sports fan anyway.  Now that they are becoming cheer leaders for everything this Country doesnt stand for, I'm done.  Not one cent.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

Bubba said:


> The Communists said they would take America by destroying American Family values.  Seems to be working to some extent.  Major League Baseball the latest victim.  Respect the flag or get out. I almost puke when I see the trash in this Country tearing it down.  I'm not privileged, I worked my rear end off for everything I have, and if someone else didnt, well waaaah!
> 
> I was never a big sports fan anyway.  Now that they are becoming cheer leaders for everything this Country doesnt stand for, I'm done.  Not one cent.
> 
> Bubba


Over Paid a holes, with better em than thou attitudes screw em.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 25, 2021)

Roster,


Bubba said:


> I will have to look that up, it was either Amazon movies or Netflix, I think Netflix.  Conspiracy?  Maybe, but like paranoia....Just because you are paranoid does NOT mean they are not out to get you, right-right?
> 
> Bubba




The truth is usually perceived stranger than fiction and that's a bit why it's so easy to dismiss .


----------



## leafminer (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2021)

Your mind on pot......






Makes me forget all the shenanigans our gov't is putting us through.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 26, 2021)

Morning old farts, time to wake your lazy a$$e$ up and get this monday started.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 26, 2021)

Mawning ya'll!


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 26, 2021)

Rosters been caught.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 26, 2021)

Good Moanday morning old farts, hope are still vertical. It be "wake 'n bake" time ya'll. Puffin' 'n Passin' now. Enjoy mofos.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 26, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> Rosters been caught.


Bet me too it, I was going say 
Nope not me..... LOL


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2021)

Poor Roster ......he has gotten to be THE BUTT of all our jokes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Poor Roster ......he has gotten to be THE BUTT of all our jokes.


I know you guys love my Butt


----------



## giggy (Jul 26, 2021)

sicko pervert, my kind of people!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 26, 2021)

giggy said:


> sicko pervert, my kind of people!



You have to admire that in a brother or sister!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 26, 2021)

My best friend is mad at me for sniffing his sister's panties. I'm not sure if it was because she was still wearing them at the time, or if it was because her entire family was present.

Either way, it made sitting through the rest of the funeral awkward.


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2021)

Hippie u r sick.... good night.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> My best friend is mad at me for sniffing his sister's panties. I'm not sure if it was because she was still wearing them at the time, or if it was because her entire family was present. Either way, it made sitting through the rest of the funeral awkward.



Isn't that the sort of thing that best friends are for?

64F @ 72F, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 89F.

Xrays suggest that my dental implant post screw didn't break off inside the implant, so my dentist ordered a replacement to see of the internal threads are still good.  About another 10 day wait but I can afford to lose a few pounds.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Isn't that the sort of thing that best friends are for?
> 
> 64F @ 72F, partially cloudy, and predicted to reach 89F.
> 
> Xrays suggest that my dental implant post screw didn't break off inside the implant, so my dentist ordered a replacement to see of the internal threads are still good.  About another 10 day wait but I can afford to lose a few pounds.


So what it magically unscrewed itself?


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 27, 2021)

Morning everybody. Just setting here wondering what kind of $hit I can start today. Yall better watch it, a mean ol bastard is on his game today.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So what it magically unscrewed itself?


Better then screwing himself.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Gonna be a hot one.  Need to get my walk in early. Later.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 27, 2021)

Don't forget your walker pute.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> Don't forget your walker pute.


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

Back from my walk.  No walker needed.....yet.  Time to check in on the grow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 27, 2021)

Gotta go on my walk, too. Gotta walk out to the van, climb in, drive to the watering hole, and walk to a bar stool. As I am drinking Miller Lite, I'll be walking to the restroom a few times, too.
Then there's that long walk back out to the van and from the van to the house, and even longer back to my room. Tired all ready!


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

End to a long hot day....I am toast.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

Morning fookers


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So what it magically unscrewed itself?



A puzzlement!  Vee vil zee this morning...........



Hippie420 said:


> Gotta go on my walk, too. Gotta walk out to the van, climb in, drive to the watering hole, and walk to a bar stool. As I am drinking Miller Lite, I'll be walking to the restroom a few times, too. Then there's that long walk back out to the van and from the van to the house, and even longer back to my room. Tired all ready!



Walking is less fun with what ever is going on with my left knee and I still haven't heard back on the CT scan results.  I think will call today and ask what is going on.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 28, 2021)

Morning

i woke up seeing a bright light at the end of the tracks


----------



## Bubba (Jul 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Gotta go on my walk, too. Gotta walk out to the van, climb in, drive to the watering hole, and walk to a bar stool. As I am drinking Miller Lite, I'll be walking to the restroom a few times, too.
> Then there's that long walk back out to the van and from the van to the house, and even longer back to my room. Tired all ready!


You need to calm down! All that walking is bad for a guy. At least you are keeping well hydrated.

Bubba


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 28, 2021)

high all  get a job na na na na so on


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> high all  get a job na na na na so on


We did our time in Hell now it's time to play and Grow


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 28, 2021)

Good morning ya perverted old farts. What more need I say, cause I fit right in. I see a strange toothbrush here. Was I visited by the "toothbrush bandit" last night ? My ass feels OK, so it musta fell outa his pocket.


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Walk done.  To much going on today ......later


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 28, 2021)

Good afternoon old farts and how ya'll be today ? All fine, I hope.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good afternoon old farts and how ya'll be today ? All fine, I hope.


A OK
Thank you Hope you are the same yoop


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 29, 2021)

Whazzup, old farts? Muggy enough to be down right nasty outside. Gonna do a little, but damned little. Got to make a run to the big box store and pick up a mattress that's been on order for 7 weeks. They blamed it on the lack of workers at the factory. They let me know when I bought it that it would take awhile to turn up. Got one that's rock hard. Should be better on my back. Hope the Old Hen can handle it.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 29, 2021)

H.ell of a storm last night. Lucky the greenhouse was built in welded steel or it would have been away with the birdies I think.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 29, 2021)

Gonna be foe-closin' on yer ranch, Miss Betty.  Unless...







Hah.  Just noticed -- see that butterfly thingy on the wall?  Those are from the feathers of my resident peacocks.  I kin be artsy fartsy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 29, 2021)

YAY!  Puck just gave me a ringy-dingy -- He scored big time on the two-day bug season.  Pegged the limit.

Oh... how I miss doing that with my boys and wife.  We useta "knock-em-dead" as my Daddy useta say.






Yer allowed six a day.  He just walks out into the ocean.  No boats needed fer Puck.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276177


Now, _he's_ gay.


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2021)

Afternoon OFC.  Major work day in the grow and I just finished.  Girls all got nutes and Beneficial Tea.  After all that they sure ain't gonna get covid.  Also did a final flush on 2 that are 10 days from harvest if the trichs are where I want them.

Should got out the the veggie garden and check on things but it is so nice and cool. Gotta do this but I really don't feel like going out and sweating and then there is the fargin bugs.

Walt, I didn't know you were still in College.....must have spent a lot of years in a prep school.







Out to dinner tonight.......Mexican or Italian...Decisions decisions.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 29, 2021)

Sure I was in college got to my sophomore year -- nine years shot to  he ll  when they threw me out. [/Belushi]

Puck got me that shirt.  It is this one from Animal House:


----------



## Bubba (Jul 29, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Sure I was in college got to my sophomore year -- nine years shot to  he ll  when they threw me out. [/Belushi]
> 
> Puck got me that shirt.  It is this one from Animal House:
> 
> View attachment 276179


The good ones? They die way too young.  Speedballs.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Sure I was in college got to my sophomore year -- nine years shot to  he ll  when they threw me out. [/Belushi]
> 
> Puck got me that shirt.  It is this one from Animal House:
> 
> View attachment 276179






Texas Ranger Walter white


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Jul 30, 2021)

Good morning old farts, hope all are fat, dumb and happy. It be a great day in the neighborhood.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 30, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> high all  get a job na na na na so on



Been there, did that, moved on........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 30, 2021)

Morning old farts, happy fry-day. I've seen that picture before, a good laugh.


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2021)

Morning OFC.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276208


This one is funny every time!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2021)

Trimming all morning....had to stop to go get my hair cut....will be back at it as soon as I get back.  I hate trimming Diesel....larfy pot.  takes forever.  But, it is a fan favorite.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Trimming all morning....had to stop to go get my hair cut....will be back at it as soon as I get back.  I hate trimming Diesel....larfy pot.  takes forever.  But, it is a fan favorite.


I picture you with longer than shoulder hair


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Trimming all morning....had to stop to go get my hair cut....will be back at it as soon as I get back.  I hate trimming Diesel....larfy pot.  takes forever.  But, it is a fan favorite.


Hair cut? Had a trim back in '75. Cried like a baby and damn near blead to death, if'n I remember right.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I picture you with longer than shoulder hair


Nope, to much hassle.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 30, 2021)

hi all it's a commie plot


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 30, 2021)

i have a couple sririt cds


----------



## Patwi (Jul 30, 2021)

same, had vinyl , had 8ts .. old cds and you tube now


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276208



Nice tits!


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Monsoon moisture has moved in.  Rained all night.  Not supposed to move out for a couple of days.  Feels like the swamp outside.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jul 31, 2021)

Morning everybody doing the half day thing. Get to go home fix the lawn mower and mow the grass.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276249


There is a 5-second video taken off a bridge in Australia.  Bungee jumper went over, and just as he reached near the water, a crocodile jumped up and took his head off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> There is a 5-second video taken off a bridge in Australia.  Bungee jumper went over, and just as he reached near the water, a crocodile jumped up and took his head off.


Man that sounds cool
Too bad he could only do it once , what a rush it must have been.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> There is a 5-second video taken off a bridge in Australia.  Bungee jumper went over, and just as he reached near the water, a crocodile jumped up and took his head off.


found it


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

^^^ Johnny Weissmuller and unca walt bumgee jumpin'


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 31, 2021)

patwi said:


> ^^^ Johnny Weissmuller and unca walt bumgee jumpin'


@Unca Walt  invented vine jumping in So. America before bungee was invented.


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2021)

Discount bungiee jumping is like eating sushi from a gas station on the highway. 

Good night.  Again, thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man that sounds cool Too bad he could only do it once , what a rush it must have been.



Imagine what a peak experience it was for the Croc!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Imagine what a peak experience it was for the Croc!


Oh Yes
All that Croc's friends were high fiving him for weeks for that performance 
LOL


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Another day of rain.  I am fighting humidity.  I rarely  have humidity problems living in a high dry climate.  Maybe a couple of days in the spring but this is now August.    92% outside currently and 62% in my basement..... Done everything I can do outside of getting a dehumidifier.  I have good strains, pruned up all plants and fans are running.  Sun should make an appearance later which will help plus lights come on in an hour so it will drop into the low 50's of high 40's soon.I am sure everything is fine ....I am just anal.

Trimming is done so I can put the scissors away for a couple weeks.  Plants get nutes today.... always something.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2021)

morning folks. i was a teen in the 70's and loved it. i joined the navy at 18 in 1979, and the girls i knew carried that look into the 80's till they became moms. bad part is some of the grand maws as they are now still try to dress that way maybe not bell bottoms though.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2021)

You are a youngin', ain't ya? I'd been married 4 years when you joined the Navy.

Loved the late 60s and 70s. Only thing was, gals that went skinny dipping looked like they were wearing mink bikinis.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh Yes
> All that Croc's friends were high fiving him for weeks for that performance
> LOL


What a bunch of inaniloquent  avatrols.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276270


Girls were at their most beautiful in 60's to early 70's garb.




That white dot down
 there...


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> What a bunch of inaniloquent  avatrols.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 1, 2021)

Shitkicker.


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2021)

Pictures of hippies from the 60's and early 70.   These are of me and Mrs Pute almost 50 years ago.  I was in the Army and Mrs Pute and I were just married. 






This is while I was in the Army.  






In Vegas 






Grand Cayman 






On our Wedding day.....yup I know she was a fox.





And finally a few months after I was discharged.  After a hard day of skiing.  That is me getting ready for a shot of VO.  I was stoned, drunk and high on Coke.  Daughter is in the background and BIL to my right.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 1, 2021)

"Let me walk down the highway with my brother in peace"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Did you Guys see this guys plant Kgrow




__





						Odd buds
					

Hey everyone. New to growing in fact this is my first grow. My plant is showing its into flowering, strain is magic melons from Humboldt seeds autoflower -feminized . Using sensi bloom a and b for nutrients along with overdrive and flawless finish towards the end, growing in a soil medium, in a...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Pictures of hippies from the 60's and early 70.   These are of me and Mrs Pute almost 50 years ago.  I was in the Army and Mrs Pute and I were just married.
> 
> View attachment 276296
> View attachment 276296
> ...


Wow Putes You did good Mrs Pute is a Foxy Lady


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you Guys see this guys plant Kgrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, what is that thing. Not so sure I would smoke it.  But everybody has to start somewhere.


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Wow Putes You did good Mrs Pute is a Foxy Lady



It was easy,,,,,,I kept her drunk, stoned and in a cage.  I was thinking about letting her out on our 50th anniversary.....just to see what she does.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 1, 2021)

Now this is slap funny.  I hope I can get the sucka to play.  

Barry Sanders Mode: Baltimore Man Dodges His Girlfriend's Many Attempts To Run Him Over!


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2021)

I've never hit a woman in my life, but I'm afraid I'd have to make an exception with that one. After all, we're all equal now a days, and I'd punch a dude in the face for trying to kill me.

Large doe and three fawns out back munching corn this afternoon. Sure do like watching the little buggers.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2021)

getting older just means nothing left on the table when a fight is imminent


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 2, 2021)

patwi said:


> getting older just means nothing left on the table when a fight is imminent


I gotta agree with that.  All the old guys I know do not givvashit about keeping their heads down.  

Do not go to war with old sojers.  They're sneaky, they know more than you, and they really do not givvashit at all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276270



Ah remember that their feel, smell, and taste was even better!



Hippie420 said:


> You are a youngin', ain't ya? I'd been married 4 years when you joined the Navy.
> Loved the late 60s and 70s. Only thing was, gals that went skinny dipping looked like they were wearing mink bikinis.



Saved a lot on bikini wax.  We were tougher back in those days. 



Unca Walt said:


> What a bunch of inaniloquent  avatrols.





Hippie420 said:


>




Whut Hippie said.  Clearly a movie stunt or it wouldn't be in a beer commercial as light humor.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I gotta agree with that.  All the old guys I know do not givvashit about keeping their heads down.
> 
> Do not go to war with old sojers.  They're sneaky, they know more than you, and they really do not givvashit at all.


Yep. When ya get old, a life sentence in prison gets to be less and less of a deterrent.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2021)

pute said:


> OMG, what is that thing. Not so sure I would smoke it.  But everybody has to start somewhere.


That's not Marijuana guys. Look it up. What a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2021)

giant sumpweed, Cyclachaena xanthifolia (Asterales: Asteraceae) - 5371334 (invasive.org)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

nm


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2021)

Late morning check in.   Just sprayed weed killer on the lawn.  Every fricken year I get the creeper kind of weed.  Regular weed killer at Ace and Hope Depot won't touch it.  I tried hand pulling it but that became a lost cause.  So.....I talked to a horticulturist and she knew exactly what the stuff is.  So, $25 later for small 12oz bottle and we will see. 

Just did the front cause the instructions said not to allow pets on it until it has sat for a while and then watered in.  Will do the back tomorrow.  

Getting new security cameras installed.  These are a major upgrade from the last one's.  My SIL is installing them for me.  Gonna do 4 outside and will determine how many I need inside once we see what it takes to cover my grow and the entrances to the house.  Damn things are so good I can tell if a flea is a male or female.  

Nothing else going on today so I will spend it doing as little as possible....I do have to look busy or the "Honney Do Queen" will find something for me to do.  As a mater of fact I just got told to take the dog out back....geez....


----------



## kevinn (Aug 2, 2021)

My trouble with outdoor cams that any time that a spider walked in front of them or a moth flew in front they went off.  And when it rained they went off continuously.  Memory filled up with useless pictures.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You are a youngin', ain't ya? I'd been married 4 years when you joined the Navy.
> 
> Loved the late 60s and 70s. Only thing was, gals that went skinny dipping looked like they were wearing mink bikinis.


Ah, yes. The 70's porno muff.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Ah, yes. The 70's porno muff.
> 
> Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2021)

.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 2, 2021)

@ROSTERMAN silly boy if your going to start another botm contest at least put it were people can post to it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 2, 2021)

pute said:


> Late morning check in.   Just sprayed weed killer on the lawn.  Every fricken year I get the creeper kind of weed.  Regular weed killer at Ace and Hope Depot won't touch it.  I tried hand pulling it but that became a lost cause.  So.....I talked to a horticulturist and she knew exactly what the stuff is.  So, $25 later for small 12oz bottle and we will see.


Sounds good. What is it?

I plan on getting some cameras for outdoors, but I'm a bit leery about getting them for inside. I don't need some hacker like Roster watching me run around in my birthday suit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> @ROSTERMAN silly boy if your going to start another botm contest at least put it were people can post to it.


Sickpup
Check this out, you can not post here?
Let me know thanks
link




__





						Can be Removed
					

Bud of the Month for AUGUST   It's arrive enter your fine buds today Once again it is time to post them Buds be them New or Old Let's show off Your good work. Get your best Buds ready to show what you have grown.  Contest is open to all members. There are some rules  Okay guys here we go. If you...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sickpup
> Check this out, you can not post here?
> Let me know thanks
> link
> ...


No still insufficient


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2021)

kevinn said:


> My trouble with outdoor cams that any time that a spider walked in front of them or a moth flew in front they went off.  And when it rained they went off continuously.  Memory filled up with useless pictures.


Turn the sensitivity down.  

@ Hippie....I got the 8 oz for $19






Time for a cocktail and a smoke


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> No still insufficient


Sick pup How bot now I moved it


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-for-august.79722/


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 2, 2021)

Can't remember which one of you chuckleheads posted this first (or where), but the third season of What we do in the shadows comes out September 2nd.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 3, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. How it be today ?


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 276344


Bud, not butt, though it be a fine one.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> giant sumpweed, Cyclachaena xanthifolia (Asterales: Asteraceae) - 5371334 (invasive.org)


Well?

Well?

Did anybody here try smokin' some?  

(This is not completely out of court from my POV.)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well?
> 
> Well?
> 
> ...


It almost looked Dank enough.....................LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 3, 2021)

pute said:


> Getting new security cameras installed.  These are a major upgrade from the last one's.  My SIL is installing them for me.  Gonna do 4 outside and will determine how many I need inside once we see what it takes to cover my grow and the entrances to the house.  Damn things are so good I can tell if a flea is a male or female.



Good!  Which cameras did you get?  As you touch on, the problem with most security cameras is resolution enough to readily identify faces, let alone checking sex.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good!  Which cameras did you get?  As you touch on, the problem with most security cameras is resolution enough to readily identify faces, let alone checking sex.


Yes Inquiring Minds want to know @pute


----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2021)

mornin' 

the security cameras I run in the compound here are all hooked up with a 12 gage .. and my finger


----------



## Bubba (Aug 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Sounds good. What is it?
> 
> I plan on getting some cameras for outdoors, but I'm a bit leery about getting them for inside. I don't need some hacker like Roster watching me run around in my birthday suit.


Well. I sit around nude all day just hoping someone will hack in for a peek.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good!  Which cameras did you get?  As you touch on, the problem with most security cameras is resolution enough to readily identify faces, let alone checking sex.


You are right the resolution isn't perfect but I can talk to you and record you, zoom in and get a pretty good look at you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

patwi said:


> mornin'ittle over kill
> 
> the security cameras I run in the compound here are all hooked up with a 12 gage .. and my finger


12 gage wire is standard home 120v wiring , a bit of overkill for such a small camera


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Well. I sit around nude all day just hoping someone will hack in for a peek.
> 
> Bubba


Must be SCARY as H E L L
The name is Bubba now Get!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Must be SCARY as H E L L
> The name is Bubba now Get!
> View attachment 276369


I see you got past my turned off firewall!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2021)

The nice thing is the whole perimeter of the house is covered as well as my grow....if you come around I will know


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

pute said:


> The nice thing is the whole perimeter of the house is covered as well as my grow....if you come around I will know


You could have bought one of these Automatic Perimeter fire control
If it moves it Dies




_This is an example of the Super aEgis II perimeter security system that may already be in service on the Korean DMZ. The United Arab Emirates also is reported to have purchased the system for area security missions.
In another life I designed weapons of war._


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

I believe it was @Unca Walt who in fact invented this game.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276387
> 
> I believe it was @Unca Walt who in fact invented this game.


I'd be down with trying that out!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I'd be down with trying that out!
> 
> Bubba


I have LOL
I use to load 38 cal with just primers and wax bullets
Dang things would go through a double side sheetrock wall
Hurt like a mother and you needed a trench coat and head gear.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2021)

Naw, when Walt did it, they didn't use those sissy masks and used lead instead of wax.


CCI used (might still) make plastic cases with plastic wad cutter bullets that were fired with magnum pistol primers. Ten feet on bare skin, they'd make blood flow. They worked great in a Python, but a Trooper Mark III had too narrow of a gap between the rear of the cylinder and frame, so you had to sand 'em down so they'd load.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Naw, when Walt did it, they didn't use those sissy masks and used lead instead of wax.
> 
> 
> CCI used (might still) make plastic cases with plastic wad cutter bullets that were fired with magnum pistol primers. Ten feet on bare skin, they'd make blood flow. They worked great in a Python, but a Trooper Mark III had too narrow of a gap between the rear of the cylinder and frame, so you had to sand 'em down so they'd load.


Yes I had the CCI in 38cal they were just a hard plastic wad bullet shot with nothing but primer, but they were expensive for me so I made a wax cutter in 38cal size and cranked out a few hundred at a time.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2021)

The Lizard Monarchy o'er in Britain is all the media will report about here . Even though their country's Debt to GDP is at 99.7 % ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 3, 2021)

West Texas  May 27


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2021)

Cool.  Hasta Manna


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 4, 2021)

Good morning all you Cool Cats

somehow I have managed to booger up both my shoulders to the place that it is difficult to sleep on either side and when I sleep on my back , I snore , and that upsets Swede and then I end up on the couch for the rest of the night

otherwise it’s all good and I like being up at the butt crack of dawn

time for some coffee


here is Dawn










and her sister


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 4, 2021)

Morning old farts. High 80's again today but the heat is coming back, should start this weekend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 4, 2021)

Little chunky for my liking. Cute though.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 4, 2021)

patwi said:


> mornin'  the security cameras I run in the compound here are all hooked up with a 12 gage .. and my finger





ROSTERMAN said:


> 12 gage wire is standard home 120v wiring , a bit of overkill for such a small camera



I agree that 3 1/2" 12 ga may be overkill, but either the 2 3/4" round should be fine indoors or outdoors with #4 buck.



pute said:


> The nice thing is the whole perimeter of the house is covered as well as my grow....if you come around I will know



Peace of mind is a good thing.  I assembled my own alarm systems from components and found chips that bark like dogs, but not one that sounded like a 12 gauge chambering a round.  I think that might be worth its weigh in gold, especially if all the lights come on at the same time.



Bubba said:


> I'd be down with trying that out! Bubba





Hippie420 said:


> Naw, when Walt did it, they didn't use those sissy masks and used lead instead of wax. CCI used (might still) make plastic cases with plastic wad cutter bullets that were fired with magnum pistol primers. Ten feet on bare skin, they'd make blood flow. They worked great in a Python, but a Trooper Mark III had too narrow of a gap between the rear of the cylinder and frame, so you had to sand 'em down so they'd load.





ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes I had the CCI in 38cal they were just a hard plastic wad bullet shot with nothing but primer, but they were expensive for me so I made a wax cutter in 38cal size and cranked out a few hundred at a time.



We used to pull the bullets and push the round into a bar of soap to make rounds for fast drawing. 



bigsur51 said:


> somehow I have managed to booger up both my shoulders to the place that it is difficult to sleep on either side and when I sleep on my back , I snore , and that upsets Swede and then I end up on the couch for the rest of the night and her sister



I commiserate brother!  Besides the less comfortable position and sofa, as well as loss of companionship from snoring, it is harder to fart lying on ones back too!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 4, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> Little chunky for my liking. Cute though.


As I have gotten older all women have become more beautiful to me
A cute chubby is fine , as well as many others.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2021)

She would keep ya warm that's for sure.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2021)

Fat ass girls that want a trophy for being fat. Go figure.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2021)

I often wondered what the "No losers every body gets a trophy" generation would end up like.  Guess we know that answer now.
I knew it then. Raising a bunch of thin skinned ding dongs, expecting everything to be handed to them or WAAAAH! 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2021)

Some men like a big girl, I like height weight proportionate.  Attractive and healthy.  Sorry, I'm not glorifying unhealthy choices.
If that hurts your feelings, get over it, more important get healthy as you can.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2021)

pute said:


> The nice thing is the whole perimeter of the house is covered as well as my grow....if you come around I will know


I'm envisioning automatic laser markers to guide smart bullets fired by my robot on anything that moves.


pute said:


> You are right the resolution isn't perfect but I can talk to you and record you, zoom in and get a pretty good look at you.


Cheap cameras with high resolution and even night vision are becoming better and better for less and less.  Over 30 years security camera video has gone from a general shot at say a large floor of shoppers, where you really couldnt ID anyone, just you know "It's the guy in the yellow shirt" to high res video that can zoom in close enough to ID items in their hand, how many hangers, etc and ability to zoom in with little or no quality loss.

For 20 bucks you can buy minicameras that are like a flash drive.  Just set it some where, it will fill up several 10-20 minute sections, maybe 5 total.  When they are all filled up, it begins recording over the first section, then goes to the next.  When event happens, you can "save" the section with the event on it, so it doesnt get recorded over. Resolution is surprising.  This is the same technology used in the many "car cams" that are on the road today.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 4, 2021)

^^^actually you can see pretty darn good now that I have everything dialed in.  

Good morning.  Just got back from my walk and now down stairs.....


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2021)

Bubba said:


> This is the same technology used in the many "car cams" that are on the road today.



These days a car cam is a necessity and the prices are very affordable for quality merchandise .
Too many Guatemalans, Hondurans and Ethiopians and others only drove donkeys in their home countries and are behind the learning curve of safe vehicle driving.


I like these .. may get a pair










						Kestrel - 1080p HD Camera Eye Glasses with Touch Technology Recording   | Zetronix.com
					

Buy Kestrel - 1080p HD Camera Eye Glasses with Touch Technology Recording   online at Zetronix. Exciting offer with ★ 1 Year Warranty ★ Free Shipping ★ Same Day Delivery.




					www.zetronix.com


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2021)

patwi said:


> These days a car cam is a necessity and the prices are very affordable for quality merchandise .
> Too many Guatemalans, Hondurans and Ethiopians and others only drove donkeys in their home countries and are behind the learning curve of safe vehicle driving.
> 
> 
> ...


Kestral, I believe that is the same out fit that makes long range shooting accessories as well.....

Bubba


----------



## Jimsgottagrow (Aug 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning all you Cool Cats
> 
> somehow I have managed to booger up both my shoulders to the place that it is difficult to sleep on either side and when I sleep on my back , I snore , and that upsets Swede and then I end up on the couch for the rest of the night
> 
> ...


Can I get two Dawns and one Sis to go?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276408


That's like "everybody knows where Greenland is, but nobody wants to go there."


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 4, 2021)

@Tattered, 

These two quote triggered some funny memories--

_I agree that* 3 1/2" 12 ga* may be overkill, but either the 2 3/4" round should be fine indoors or outdoors with #4 buck._

I traded my 2 3/4" 12ga shooter to get a brand new 3 1/2" 12ga turkey gun.  Except for practice, I have fired it five times.  Got five turkeys with the thing.  Love the beast, but it has a recoil like a .50 cal.

_Peace of mind is a good thing. I assembled my own alarm systems from components and found chips that bark like dogs, but not *one that sounded like a 12 gauge chambering a round.* I think that might be worth its weigh in gold, especially if all the lights come on at the same time._

Back in the Olden Days, one of my buds got some leave time.  After a coupla days, he got pretty oiled at the local boozer, and decided to play a little trick on his wife.

When he got home, he snuck around the back to the ground-floor bedroom window, and began to silently lift it up.  He got it pretty well opened... and he heard his 12ga being racked back in the darkness of the bedroom.

He hit the ground with his hands over his head, screaming:  *"Honey! It's ME!  Don't shoot!"*

When he told us that story, I laughed so hard, tears ran down my leg.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 4, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I'm envisioning automatic laser markers to guide smart bullets fired by my robot on anything that moves.
> 
> Cheap cameras with high resolution and even night vision are becoming better and better for less and less.  Over 30 years security camera video has gone from a general shot at say a large floor of shoppers, where you really couldnt ID anyone, just you know "It's the guy in the yellow shirt" to high res video that can zoom in close enough to ID items in their hand, how many hangers, etc and ability to zoom in with little or no quality loss.
> 
> ...


True dat.  I just gave my son a trail camera.  The difference (today) between a trail camera and a security camera is that *trail cameras*:

1.  Do not require hardwiring (not even a plug)
2.  Can be placed/moved with no effort
3.  Use special AA batteries that will last 8 months of continuous recording capability
4.  Can take hi-res pictures by infra-red 100ft away.  Unnoticeable to people or animals.
5.  Will take color videos. 20MP 1080P H.264
6.  Instant download (without moving the camera) to your i-whatever (or watch it there)
7.  Activates in 0.1 second (a bird flying by will be frozen in flight)
8.  Motion Activated for Wildlife, Hunting, Property Security
9.  *Costs $65*. <-- A fill-up for a pickup truck.  But it lasts years.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 4, 2021)

This is one clever repertoire.


----------



## evilclown (Aug 4, 2021)

Afternoon folks. Are we having fun yet boys and girls? I know @WeedHopper is cause he loves clowns.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2021)

Ripped out four evergreen bushes yesterday and spent 3.5 hours on a rake and shovel cleaning up the mess. Who ever came up with the idea of using lava rocks for ground cover should be forced to have backdoor sex with a Clydesdale/Morgan. PITA.


----------



## pute (Aug 4, 2021)

@ EC.  You get around. You have almost as many accounts on here as sites we have been on together.

@ Hippie.  My back would fire me....how is yours doing.

Another day in the books.  Walk taken and major work day in the grow.  I also was give the chore of sharpening all  Mrs Putes knives.  

Bet ya can't guess what I am doing now that my work day is over......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 4, 2021)

pute said:


> @ EC.  You get around. You have almost as many accounts on here as sites we have been on together.
> 
> @ Hippie.  My back would fire me....how is yours doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2021)

pute said:


> @ Hippie.  My back would fire me....how is yours doing.


It ain't happy.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 5, 2021)

Blonde moments................


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 5, 2021)

Are those what they call blunts?

My gawd.  Some folks must have _bales_ of weed.  ONE of those things there would fill my Volcano three fargin times.  And each fill would last about three days...

(figure-figure-add-divide) -- There's between 7 and 9 of them... so essentially a fargin month's supply for yer ole Unca.

Gawd.  And sumbody gonna blow it in two hours.  While stinkin' drunk. 

Life sometimes ain't fair.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Thanks for the early morning chuckle Walt.   

Cool morning...52f at sunrise.  Won't be long before the days start to cool a bit.  Late summer and early fall are my favorite time of year.  Fall comes early at 6,000 ft.

Need to take the dog out....no walk today....to much fargin smoke in the sky.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 5, 2021)

Morning everybody, happy another day of living to the best we can.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> Morning everybody, happy another day of living to the best we can.


The many faces of the clownman


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2021)

OK, which one of you old farts kidnapped Shiloh?


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, which one of you old farts kidnapped Shiloh?



Big isn't around either.....hmmm


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 5, 2021)

I have multiple personalities and they are all sick and perverted. Bad part is none of them like each other.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

I like all of you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

pute said:


> Big isn't around either.....hmmm


Hole on I'm calling The Swede


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> @Tattered,
> 
> These two quote triggered some funny memories--
> 
> ...


Never racked a shotgun for effect.  I will say that while giving someone the eye to eye death stare and just blast off a round unexpectedly.
Wet their pants every time, guaranteed and there will be no mistake of the commitment you are giving the moment!

bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276451


Only 6?  LOL. nice hand made cones!  I've been cheating with pre made cones/papers.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Never racked a shotgun for effect.  I will say that while giving someone the eye to eye death stare and just blast off a round unexpectedly.
> Wet their pants every time, guaranteed and there will be no mistake of the commitment you are giving the moment!
> 
> bubba


While I can't deny the effect of the sound of a pump shotgun being racked, I'm not one for giving my position away. Safety off, BANG! I was taught old school. If you brandish it, you use it.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2021)

BINGO we have a winner.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 5, 2021)

hi guys  i'm still loving coffee


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> hi guys  i'm still loving coffee


Ahhhhh.....nothing like a hot cup of coffee after you have been working out in the hot sun for a couple of hours. 







Think I will have another cup....


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2021)

Yuck. Give me ice water, Coke Zero, or Miller Lite.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

My name is Pute and I'm a acholic ...... Drinking grapefruit juice on ice with a splash of .......?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

pute said:


> My name is Pute and I'm a acholic ...... Drinking grapefruit juice on ice with a splash of .......?


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

To make things worse, smoking Strawberry O G...


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

Just about to hit that sweet spot .......Ahhhhh


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

pute said:


> To make things worse, smoking Strawberry O G...


Good old strawberry cough


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

Good night pot heads.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 6, 2021)

Good morning old fart pot heads.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 6, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Never racked a shotgun for effect.  I will say that while giving someone the eye to eye death stare and just blast off a round unexpectedly. Wet their pants every time, guaranteed and there will be no mistake of the commitment you are giving the moment! bubba





Hippie420 said:


> While I can't deny the effect of the sound of a pump shotgun being racked, I'm not one for giving my position away. Safety off, BANG! I was taught old school. If you brandish it, you use it.



I don't believe in brandishing either and the suggestion was for a deterring sound chip in the alarm system.  They also enforce laws against brandishing here, so I don't pull it until I'm ready to drop the hammer.  

Though a piece has felt comforting in my pocket at times, and blows have been exchanged, with bones broken, I've never had to pull it to control a situation thus far.

With Portland continuing to change for the worse, I just hope no one puts me in that position.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 6, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Never racked a shotgun for effect.  I will say that while giving someone the eye to eye death stare and just blast off a round unexpectedly.
> Wet their pants every time, guaranteed and there will be no mistake of the commitment you are giving the moment!
> 
> bubba


*snickle snock*  BTW:  His wife was not racking the shotgun for "effect".  He KNEW she was LOADING it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 6, 2021)

This will fit on a single sheet of paper if you C&P.  Print, fold it and put it in your wallet.

*Statement of Rights
Notice to the Government Functionary:*​
I hereby invoke and refuse to waive all of the following rights and privileges afforded to me by the U.S. Constitution and the Constitution of the State of Florida.

I invoke and refuse to waive my Fifth Amendment right to remain silent. Do not ask me any questions.

I invoke and refuse to waive my Sixth Amendment right to an attorney of my choice. Do not ask me any questions without my attorney present.

I invoke and refuse to waive all privileges and rights pursuant to the case, Miranda v. Arizona. Do not ask me any questions or make any comment to me about my decision.

I invoke and refuse to waive my Fourth Amendment right to be free from unreasonable searches and seizures. I do not consent to any search or seizure of myself, my home, or of any property in my possession. Do not ask me about my ownership interest in any property. I do not consent to this contact with you. If I am not presently under arrest or under investigatory detention, please allow me to leave.

Any statement I make, or alleged consent I give, in response to your questions is made under protest and under duress and in submission to your claim of lawful authority to force me to provide you with information.


*TITLE 18, U.S.C., SECTION 242

Whoever, under color of *_*any*_* law, statute, ordinance, regulation, or custom, willfully subjects any person in any State, Territory, Commonwealth, Possession, or District to the deprivation of any rights, privileges, or immunities secured or protected by the Constitution or laws of the United States,… *shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than one year, or both; and* if bodily injury results from the acts committed in violation of this section* or if such acts include the use, attempted use, or threatened use of a dangerous weapon, explosives, or fire, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and* if death results from the acts committed in violation of this section *or if such acts include kidnapping or an attempt to kidnap, aggravated sexual abuse, or an attempt to commit aggravated sexual abuse, or an attempt to kill, *shall be fined under this title, or imprisoned for any term of years or for life, or both, or may be sentenced to death.*


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2021)

Morning old farts, happy fry-day. Got home yesterday and mowed my Inlaw's yard and got mine cut just before dark. Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 6, 2021)

You old farts got me so upset, I'm gonna go and drink beer in about 3 hours. That'll teach ya!


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2021)

Morning OFC.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You old farts got me so upset, I'm gonna go and drink beer in about 3 hours. That'll teach ya!


You start drinking that beer and I will have to smoke weed at you!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 6, 2021)

Bubba said:


> You start drinking that beer and I will have to smoke weed at you!
> 
> Bubba


Don't threaten me with a good time! I'll show you! I'll get a belly full of beer and come home and smoke myself silly(er).


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey, Hopper! You still chasing moped riders around the beach with yer gang? Pretty mean of ya, but funny.


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Hey, Hopper! You still chasing moped riders around the beach with yer gang? Pretty mean of ya, but funny.


Bwahahaha, I could see Hopper doing that.  What did ya do with them when you caught them.....I always putembk....That way they can grow up and ride a chopper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Bwahahaha, I could see Hopper doing that.  What did ya do with them when you caught them.....I always putembk....That way they can grow up and ride a chopper.


I think this ones a keeper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2021)

SUCH A HERO
Smoky was found in a foxhole in New Guinea in Feb 1944. The American thought she must have been a Japanese soldier's dog, but when he took her to a POW camp, they found out she didn't understand commands in Japanese or English. The soldier sold Smoky to Cpl. William Wynne of Cleveland OH for 2 dollars Australian.
Over the next two years Wynne carried Smoky in his backpack, fought in the jungles of Rock Island and New Guinea, flew 12 air/sea rescue, She survived 150 air raids on New Guinea and made it through a typhoon at Okinawa, made a combat jump in Lingayen Gulf, Luzon, in a parachute made for her. She would warn G.I's of incoming artillery and was dubbed the "angel from a foxhole."
Early in retaking the Philippines combat engineers were setting up a telegraph line to an airfield. The joints collapsed filling them in with sand. Cpl. Wynne knew that Smoky could climb through the pipe with a new line and that is what she did. Smoky's work saved approximately 250 ground crewmen from having to move around


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2021)

Made me come to attention and salute Smoky,


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Hey, Hopper! You still chasing moped riders around the beach with yer gang? Pretty mean of ya, but funny.


Yeah i laughed my ass off when i seen Keef post that thread back when they had banned me. What a fking Moron. 1st off if my Boys were going after the idiot, they wouldn't be on their bikes or wearing their colors. Keef is a skinny lying little punk with a big mouth. My granddaughter could beat his ass.
Plus had those boys went after his stupid ass he wouldn't have been talking shit and posting anything on the internet again.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah i laughed my ass off when i seen Keef post that thread back when they had banned me. What a fking Moron. 1st off if my Boys were going after the idiot, they wouldn't be on their bikes or wearing their colors. Keef is a skinny lying little punk with a big mouth. My granddaughter could beat his ass.
> Plus had those boys went after his stupid ass he wouldn't have been talking shit and posting anything on the internet again.


Don't hold back! Tell us how you REALLY feel!

Mopeds rule. Bikers drool.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Made me come to attention and salute Smoky,


A PROPER Salute
Not a POS attempt like some people


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2021)

Holy Cows
I never knew these were real birds LOL
Shoebill stork


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Holy Cows
> I never knew these were real birds LOL
> Shoebill stork


Saw a show that had 'em a week or so ago. Big birds. I want one.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Saw a show that had 'em a week or so ago. Big birds. I want one.


I bet good weed Unqawalt has a dozen or so LOL


----------



## Bubba (Aug 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 276590
> 
> SUCH A HERO
> Smoky was found in a foxhole in New Guinea in Feb 1944. The American thought she must have been a Japanese soldier's dog, but when he took her to a POW camp, they found out she didn't understand commands in Japanese or English. The soldier sold Smoky to Cpl. William Wynne of Cleveland OH for 2 dollars Australian.
> ...


Outstanding!  I hope he made it home to civilian life.

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Aug 6, 2021)

Liking this site more and more… 
Pot,Guns,and VERY nice pics!!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Made me come to attention and salute Smoky,


Yes sir! Here's to you Smokey!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> A PROPER Salute
> Not a POS attempt like some people


F him.

Bubba


----------



## giggy (Aug 7, 2021)

Morning everybody wake your lazies up, it's saturday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You old farts got me so upset, I'm gonna go and drink beer in about 3 hours. That'll teach ya!





Bubba said:


> You start drinking that beer and I will have to smoke weed at you! Bubba



You guys are so inspiring I moved to Beefeaters, CRC  sugar, and dirty diamonds.



Bubba said:


> F him. Bubba



Disrespectful arrogant *******.  He needs to spend some time on the front line getting his ass shot at.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> F him.
> 
> Bubba


That, to me, was a very grave, totally intentional insult.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

No fan of his


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

Just don't care for POS liars, at all


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You guys are so inspiring I moved to Beefeaters, CRC  sugar, and dirty diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> Disrespectful arrogant *******.  He needs to spend some time on the front line getting his ass shot at.


Gin at 6:18 am, better man than me. Can't drink anymore, Mr liver doesn't care for it. But even when I did....Gin in the morning,breakfast of champions!


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> No fan of his


You have no idea how much I dislike that narcissistic bastard.....


With that said good morning OFC.  Happy Shatterday.  For those still in the work force....enjoy your weekend.    The rest of us don't care what day it is.

 Cool morning and that makes the coffee better.   Both the grow and veggie garden need attention today.  Would be a nice surprise if there were maters starting to turn.  I wait all year for my home grown tomatoes.

I will pass on the booze for breakfast and catch up tonight.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

That not withstanding, sugar and gin I will consider as breakfast of champs, which I am not....maybe bourbon
in the drinking days. Bloody Mary?  Maybe a Manhattan. Bourbon and Scotch I do miss...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

This am, it's Guatemalan coffee and a little Kush bubble.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> That not withstanding, sugar and gin I will consider as breakfast of champs, which I am not....maybe bourbon
> in the drinking days. Bloody Mary?  Maybe a Manhattan. Bourbon and Scotch I do miss...
> 
> Bubba


I did Very Bad Things when I drank fire water
Made the Indian come out badly.
You think I am nutz now you should have seen me with booze in me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Holy Cows
> I never knew these were real birds LOL
> Shoebill stork


Proof that they were dinosaurs at one time.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2021)

Had a burning pop inside my lower right abdomin gettin' outta bed and now slow minuet swelling and burn .. scholars in my house think appendix issues


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Gin at 6:18 am, better man than me. Can't drink anymore, Mr liver doesn't care for it. But even when I did....Gin in the morning,breakfast of champions!



See, I thought ya'll were talking about last night.  Just tea and crumble this morning.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 7, 2021)

patwi said:


> Had a burning pop inside my lower right abdomin gettin' outta bed and now slow minuet swelling and burn .. scholars in my house think appendix issues



I recommend seeking professional advice.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)

patwi said:


> Had a burning pop inside my lower right abdomin gettin' outta bed and now slow minuet swelling and burn .. scholars in my house think appendix issues


Check for fever and the 9 signs








						14 Signs of Appendicitis You Should Not Ignore
					

Appendicitis is a potentially fatal condition that requires hospitalization, so early detection is important. The appendix is connected to the large intestine and is at the right side of the abdomen. This often ignored body part can cause significant problems if there is a blockage and it...




					simplyhealth.today


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I did Very Bad Things when I drank fire water
> Made the Indian come out badly.
> You think I am nutz now you should have seen me with booze in me.


I hear you. I have a healthy chunk of Cherokee
Running around in me.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I hear you. I have a healthy chunk of Cherokee
> Running around in me.
> 
> Bubba


 Powhatan  on my Mothers side


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2021)

Ok, this is wierd, I am Cherokee.  Was born near the Lake Of the Cherokee's.   Dutch, German and an Indian in the wood pile for me.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

At the end of the hall in my 96 year old mother's house there is a portrait of my Great Great Great Great Grandfather, who was pure blood Cherokee. Odd, it appears he is dressed in a Yankee civil war outfit. I'm not sure if those years line up but they had some sort of expert look at it. He said no on the uniform, it was some kind of fancy Beaver hat, coat suit deal of the day.

There's a great grandmother in there too.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2021)

Be careful all you white Fkr's on here....you don't want to offend us we will Apply for Reparations.   We just WOKE UP....bwahahaha.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Ok, this is wierd, I am Cherokee.  Was born near the Lake Of the Cherokee's.   Dutch, German and an Indian in the wood pile for me.





pute said:


> Be careful all you white Fkr's on here....you don't want to offend us we will Apply for Reparations.   We just WOKE UP....bwahahaha.


I will take mine in weed please.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 7, 2021)

Put in my fourth three and a half hour day working on the spot where I ripped out four evergreen bushes. Got it looking pretty good, just waiting on the Old Hen's elfin fingers to do the greenery. Standing in a hot shower, feeling every year of my age plus a few, back screaming, an ulcer between my lip and gum hurting, and wondering if my fanny is about to pop a 'roid, and Buddha, in his infinite wisdom, decided to take my mind off my woes by brushing a one liter bottle of shampoo that was formerly happily sitting on the gimp bar off and making sure it hit exactly on the spot where my big toenail goes into my toe (cuticle?). Took my mind off of everything else really quick.
Five minutes of Touretts syndrome later, I hobble out of the shower and dry my whining arse off and limp to bed to stretch out. Ten minutes later, it quit throbbing.
Pullet comes past and heads for the shower. She gets done and, as always, tweaks my big toe as she walks by the bed. Yep, the dinged up toe that had just quit throbbing.
Buddha works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Be careful all you white Fkr's on here....you don't want to offend us we will Apply for Reparations.   We just WOKE UP....bwahahaha.


Damn, am I in trouble. I'm so white, during the last BLM riots, I went to Walmart and BOUGHT a TV!


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2021)

I want my money.  Thinking about blowing shit up if I don't get it...Then Hitting SF and going shoplifting on the taxpayer.  Life is good all you racists.   Just kidding but my unemployment check didn't get here today....  

Can you tell I am on my way to a good buzz....

Oh, sorry Hippy looks like you over did it again.  Act your age ya O'l Fart


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 8, 2021)

Bubba said:


> At the end of the hall in my 96 year old mother's house there is a portrait of my Great Great Great Great Grandfather, who was pure blood Cherokee. Odd, it appears he is dressed in a Yankee civil war outfit. I'm not sure if those years line up but they had some sort of expert look at it. He said no on the uniform, it was some kind of fancy Beaver hat, coat suit deal of the day. There's a great grandmother in there too. Bubba



Alas, my lying sack grandmother, God rest her soul, had me convinced she was half Comanche and Choctaw.  When I tested my DNA I found we did indeed have Native American, but from clear back in the 1700's, so not sure what tribe.  Around the same time we also picked up Nigerian, east Asian, and Scandinavian to go with our primarily English and German genes.  

It will be perverse to have mixed bloodlines when it comes to reparations, because part of a person owes another part of the same person............................  

When it comes to getting paid and shelling out, will we bet paid for our Native American and African genes, while taxed for our percent Caucasian genes.



Hippie420 said:


> Buddha works in mysterious ways.



I figure mine is most likely karma for some of my debauchery and heathenistic ways.


----------



## giggy (Aug 8, 2021)

morning getting stoned and listening to videos.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2021)

Morning Gig   And the rest of you old heathens


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2021)

Morning OFC.  

@GW....you make a good point.  From the beginning of time there has been a whole lot of fargin going on...we are all a mixed breed...I still want reperations...I have never gotten any and want to know what it feels like to be on the receiving end for a change.

More smoke today.  This is getting to be the norm....been noticing my throat burns after a walk.  I HATE TO SAY THIS BUT I MIGHT START WEARING A FACE DIAPER WHEN GOING ON WALKS.  Seems like our freedoms are slowly eroding away.

Got down to 49f at sunrise today ..... 40's....really!!  Signs of an early fall?  But 90's later...life at 6,000 ft.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 8, 2021)

I want my reparations, too. My great, great, great grandfather on my father's side owned a 2000 acre cotton plantation just north of Nashville. He had his property (land and slaves) that he'd legally bought and paid for confiscated without any compensations what so ever, which is against the constitution. No buy back. Nothing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.
> 
> @GW....you make a good point.  From the beginning of time there has been a whole lot of fargin going on...we are all a mixed breed...I still want reperations...I have never gotten any and want to know what it feels like to be on the receiving end for a change.
> 
> ...





resist brother , resist

be like Rand Paul



They Can't Arrest Us All" - Sen. Rand Paul Urges Americans
To "Resist" Pelosi & The Petty Tyrants
Rand Paul


_





They can’t arrest us all. They can’t keep all your kids home from school. They can’t keep every government building closed – although I’ve got a long list of ones they should._


We don’t have to accept the mandates, lockdowns, and harmful policies of the petty tyrants and feckless bureaucrats. We can simply say no, not again. 

Speaker Nancy Pelosi — _you will not arrest or stop me or anyone on my staff from doing our jobs. We have all either had COVID, had the vaccine, or been offered the vaccine. We will make our own health choices. We will not show you a passport, we will not wear a mask, we will not be forced into random screening and testing so you can continue your drunk with power rein over the Capitol. _

President political name — _we will not accept your agencies’ mandates or your reported moves toward a lockdown. No one should follow the CDC’s anti-science mask mandates. And if you want to shutdown federal agencies again — some of which aren’t even back to work fully — I will stop every bill coming through the Senate with an amendment to cut their funding if they don’t come to work. _

No more.

Local bureaucrats and union bosses — we will not allow you to do more harm to our children again this year. Children are not at any more risk from COVID than they are for the seasonal flu. Every adult who works in schools has either had the vaccine or had their chance to. There is no reason for mask mandates, part time schools, or any lockdown measures.

Children are falling behind in school, and are being harmed physically and psychologically by the tactics you have used to keep them from the classroom last year. We won’t allow it again.

If a school system attempts to keep the children from full-time, in-person school, I will hold up every bill with two amendments. One to defund them, and another to allow parents the choice of where the money goes for their child’s education.

Do I sound fed up to you? That’s because I am. 

I’m not a career politician. I’ve practiced medicine for 33 years. I graduated from Duke Medical School, worked in emergency rooms, studied immunology and virology, and ultimately chose to become a surgeon. 

I have been telling everyone for a year now that Dr. Anthony Fauci and other public health officials were NOT following science, and I’ve been proven right time and time again. 

But I’m not the only one who is fed up.

I can’t go anywhere these days — from work, to events, to airports and Ubers, restaurants and stores, without people coming up to me thanking me for standing up for them.

For standing up for actual science. For standing up for freedom. For standing against mandates, lockdowns, and bureaucratic power grabs.

I think the tide has turned, and more and more people are willing to stand up. I see stories from across the country of parents standing up to teacher unions and school boards.

I see members of Congress refusing to comply with Petty Tyrant Pelosi. 

We are at a moment of truth and a crossroads. Will we allow these people to use fear and propaganda to do further harm to our society, economy, and children?

Or will we stand together and say, absolutely not. Not this time. I choose freedom.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 8, 2021)

How things have changed.  When I was a young dummy, we heard and spoke the "they cant arrest us all" at large concert venues.  There was still a little paranoia with open sales/use but it went on uninterrupted unless a fight broke out...Never forget bonding some friends out in Paducah, Kentucky.  The station was right out of Macon County line.  I expected Jethro Bodine to step out any minute.

The officer kept saying they were in custody for possession of "hash-hash"........which would cause me to almost crack up every time. I think he meant "Hashish"  but it was just a tin of columbian. Long night.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2021)

@ Big, I resist in every way I can.  Didn't watch a second of the Olympics, no basket ball, baseball and the jury is still out on football.  i won't buy anything that has a Nike logo on it, I try and never buy anything made in China and won't watch anything made in Hollywood.  Now Willie is on the list....every time one of his songs comes on Pandora it is Deleted.  No De Niro, Streisand and so on.  I hate them all for hating our country and it's true patriots.

When it comes down to it there are a couple of my neighbors that I am sure we would go after each other....I think I would actually enjoy that.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Ok, this is wierd, I am Cherokee.  Was born near the Lake Of the Cherokee's.   Dutch, German and an Indian in the wood pile for me.


pute -- you could be in big trubble.  I am the author of The Book Of Snedekers.  It lists everyone in the Family, and everyone that married into the Family since 1605.  Jan (Yon) arrived to Manhattan Island on June 30, 1638.  Opened a tavern and tap room on Pearl Street. 
Sooo... if you gots some Dutchie in you, perhaps your grandma or grampa or sumbody may be listed in TBOS. In which case, you would prolly choose _seppuku_ for the DNA link.

Gimme a great-grampa/ma name and the odds go up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2021)

pute said:


> @ Big, I resist in every way I can.  Didn't watch a second of the Olympics, no basket ball, baseball and the jury is still out on football.  i won't buy anything that has a Nike logo on it, I try and never buy anything made in China and won't watch anything made in Hollywood.  Now Willie is on the list....every time one of his songs comes on Pandora it is Deleted.  No De Niro, Streisand and so on.  I hate them all for hating our country and it's true patriots.
> 
> When it comes down to it there are a couple of my neighbors that I am sure we would go after each other....I think I would actually enjoy that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2021)

Love this Movie


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2021)

One-eyed men aren't really reigning
They just march in place until .. 

Two-eyed men with mystery training
Finally feel the power fill ...

Three-eyed men are not complaining.
They can yo-yo where they will . 



Looks like a lot of yo yoers here ..


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2021)

Don't yo yo but I like to play with my ding a ling


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 9, 2021)

Sneaky dang dink dogs.  He dunnit on purpose:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 9, 2021)

Bubba said:


> That not withstanding, sugar and gin I will consider as breakfast of champs, which I am not....maybe bourbon
> in the drinking days. Bloody Mary?  Maybe a Manhattan. Bourbon and Scotch I do miss... Bubba



Bloody Mary's and beer are the only two I've tried, though I've brushed my teeth and rinsed out my mouth with hearty burgundy from a Bota bag white water boating.



pute said:


> @GW....you make a good point.  From the beginning of time there has been a whole lot of fargin going on...we are all a mixed breed...I still want reperations...I have never gotten any and want to know what it feels like to be on the receiving end for a change.



I don't understand why our government doesn't just give every US citizens a hundred billion dollars, so we would all be rich.


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2021)

Morning OFC. Happy moanday.  Time for a walk.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Saw him do it live at Sherwood Forest in Davison when I was just a pup.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 9, 2021)

Got in a whole hour outside before ole Mom Nature rained my arse back into the house. The project will be there tomorrow.
Mom and two babies at the feeder tonight. Little ones are just about out of their spots.


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2021)

zzzzzzz....


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 10, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren.


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2021)

Morning everybody. Gonna be another hot one, heat index of 107. Yall stay cool.


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2021)

Morning giggy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 10, 2021)

Morning  Oh Joy Happy Happy
Dentist today and she wears a mask like this .


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2021)

Another walk in the books.   Smoke was so bad today I actually wore a mask.  Couldn't see 1/2 mile....geez.  We are living in hell.  What is going on in this old world.....might be trying to tell us something. 

Time to go downstairs and see what is going on in the garden.  Should be a light day.  

Nice mask Roster.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2021)

BOMBSHELL What the shots are doing to your blood (aggregating) Explicit photos Dr. Jane Ruby UK doctors report 11 minutes - excellent! Monday, August 9, 2021
BREAKING DISCOVERY! What COVID Injections Do To Your BLOOD! Doctor Releases Horrific Findings!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 10, 2021)

fook


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 10, 2021)

Mawing old farts and fartesses!

I'll be trying again to get an appointment with my new orthopedic surgeon to review my CT scans.  Last time their appointment line directed me to leave a maximum of one message a day and they would return my call in the order that it was received, but over a week later, no reply.

I will also be making an appointment to see my dentist regarding the latest broken oral implant screw.

Hee, hee, hee, I just pulled a sample from the test sled vacuum still with a 36" refluxing column, and it pulled 190 proof on the first pass, before I even turned the vacuum pump on.


----------



## giggy (Aug 11, 2021)

Morning everybody. Wake your ladies up and get your head out of bed. Another hot one almost 80 deg right now. Yall stay cool.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2021)

2000 lbs of Chinese soup:  won ton


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2021)

I just never get tired of watching my cousin do this:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 11, 2021)

Alas when my 190 proof cooled down and I retested it, it was closer to 185 proof.  I need to find a vacuum leak before I rerun, as well as reprogram one of the PID's and calibrate them, and may need to increase column height, but the system worked slick with the vacuum pump disconnected.  

.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 276734


Ah come on I know you are secretly building a small Nuclear Device to do what with .................................


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2021)

Morning OFC.  I sound like a broken record....smoky again.

Record heat predicted today.....smoke and heat...gonna be a great day...sure.

Don't blow up the house GW.

Walk time


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I just never get tired of watching my cousin do this:




I thoroughly enjoyed this


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2021)

Morning guys and gals. Sorry i haven't been around much but i have been extremely busy with my work as a Project Manager. I'm running14 Government projects right now and don't have much spare time. I still pop in several times a day to make sure Roster is being a good boy and Pute hasnt given anybody the hammer.  


Then there's Hippie who will corn hole a tree stump.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2021)

Sorry work has you all tied up Hopper.  Things are fine here.  We have your back.   Do what you gotta do .


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Then there's Hippie who will corn hole a tree stump.



The scary part is, he likes oak!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2021)

AHA -- A yearlong feud between my two peacocks has come to an end.  The Alpha (Fancy Pants) and the Beta (BoBo) are sitting together on my front lawn.  

Fancy Pants would chase the other bird 200-300 feet down the road to my neighbors place any time he got caught getting some lunch on my feeder.  (My neighbor's the one that named BoBo.)  

But now they're buddies again, so I will not have to sneak yummies out the side door...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning guys and gals. Sorry i haven't been around much but i have been extremely busy with my work as a Project Manager. I'm running14 Government projects right now and don't have much spare time. I still pop in several times a day to make sure Roster is being a good boy and Pute hasnt given anybody the hammer.
> 
> 
> Then there's Hippie who will corn hole a tree stump.


I found that pic of Hippie you sent a while back


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2021)

Afternoon All.  Been up-potting both starts and the next round to go into flower.  Four starts showed roots today and now in starter pots.  Strawberry OG and Mamosa are now in 5 gal pots waiting to get into the flower tent....few more days until the girls ahead of them finish cooking.

As much as I hate to do it.....time to go to the veggie garden and pick beans.  Oh, two maters turned last night....finally HOME GROWN MATERS.  I go all year without maters....next 90 days I will make up for that.  Or as long as my stomach will handle the acidity from them.

Great pic of Hippie banging a knot hole in a tree.  Wondering if the tree is having as much fun as Hippie.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2021)

Looks like that tree wasn't a virgin.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon All.  Been up-potting both starts and the next round to go into flower.  Four starts showed roots today and now in starter pots.  Strawberry OG and Mamosa are now in 5 gal pots waiting to get into the flower tent....few more days until the girls ahead of them finish cooking.
> 
> As much as I hate to do it.....time to go to the veggie garden and pick beans.  Oh, two maters turned last night....finally HOME GROWN MATERS.  I go all year without maters....next 90 days I will make up for that.  Or as long as my stomach will handle the acidity from them.
> 
> Great pic of Hippie banging a knot hole in a tree.  Wondering if the tree is having as much fun as Hippie.


In my defense, there was a bee hive in there. I'm not really into trees. Buzzzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## giggy (Aug 11, 2021)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody. Wake your ladies up and get your head out of bed. Another hot one almost 80 deg right now. Yall stay cool.


Wow I hate spell correct. That was supposed to be lazies. lol


----------



## giggy (Aug 11, 2021)

Nice and dark, raining with thunder and lightning. Reminds me of a line in Snowdogs. I have been struck by thunder 3 times.


----------



## giggy (Aug 12, 2021)

Morning everybody ok I turned the lights on. Time for yall to wake your lazy self up.
WAKE UP YOU BUNCH OF STONERS.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 12, 2021)

View attachment 276763


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 12, 2021)

Meanwhile... My fargin cow is stuck.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ah come on I know you are secretly building a small Nuclear Device to do what with .................................





pute said:


> Don't blow up the house GW.



I built it stout...................  Easy to operate too and seemingly over designed/built.....  I loaded it up yesterday with a 95 proof mixture that I was planning to run today for a baseline confirmation and this morning I noticed that the collector jar was half full.  In checking, I found that I had apparently bumped the controls switch, but not the fan or vacuum pump switches, and the controls switch turns on the heat.  

I have the PID set to heat the pot hot enough to boil alcohol, but not to boil water, so after it had recovered the alcohol, it stop boiling.  The most interesting thing was that the radiator condenser worked even without the fan running, which is pretty noisy so I will be checking that out further.  The recovered alcohol was around 29C/84F so waiting for it to cool down for an accurate reading.



giggy said:


> Wow I hate spell correct. That was supposed to be lazies. lol



My spell check once changed the name of the company I was working for at the time from Precision Castparts Corp, to Precision Castration Corp, which fortunately I found before distributing the memo.


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2021)

Morning


----------



## giggy (Aug 12, 2021)

My spell check once changed the name of the company I was working for at the time from Precision Castparts Corp, to Precision Castration Corp, which fortunately I found before distributing the memo.
[/QUOTE]
That would have been a good one, but hard to explain to the boss.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2021)

Morning old bastards.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2021)

one old crikey bass turd checking in here


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2021)

Puts new meaning to "who's your daddy" with all the bastards here......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

Spoiler: Don't do it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 12, 2021)

i dont know if im an old fart, but whn im playing my xbox with my family and their friends i feel old cause i be like who the hell is that, what the hell is that smh but yea lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2021)

My youngest Son who is 33 loves playing Call Of Duty, sometimes too damn much.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> My youngest Son who is 33 loves playing Call Of Duty, sometimes too damn much.



im 39 and i play all the time lol


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2021)

Video games have passe me by.  Loved Donkey Kong, Missile Command,  Pac Man ....exc but Mario Cart which my daughter was addicted to just wasn't my cup of tea.  I play nothing anymore.  Don't seem to have time.  Always something that needs doing around here.

Every time I get a minute to myself and sit down.....in comes the Old Ball and Chain with something for me to do.  Yesterday it was vacuuming today it was cleaning the glass fire place....

Mrs Pute lives by the motto.....Never put off anything until tomorrow that you can get Pute to do for you today.

Holly crap....here she comes.....this doesn't look good for me


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2021)

There was a time when he didnt do shit but play that freaking game. Now he has kids and usually plays at night. Ill see if i can find out what his handle is.


----------



## kevinn (Aug 12, 2021)

I quit playing when their turn lasted 30 minutes and mine a minute if I was lucky.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 12, 2021)

pute said:


> Video games have passe me by.  Loved Donkey Kong, Missile Command,  Pac Man ....exc but Mario Cart which my daughter was addicted to just wasn't my cup of tea.  I play nothing anymore.  Don't seem to have time.  Always something that needs doing around here.
> 
> Every time I get a minute to myself and sit down.....in comes the Old Ball and Chain with something for me to do.  Yesterday it was vacuuming today it was cleaning the glass fire place....
> 
> ...


 Love that motto lol.. it stormed the other day and still had to fix the deck lol.... Happy wife happy life


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2021)

kevinn said:


> I quit playing when their turn lasted 30 minutes and mine a minute if I was lucky.


Bwahaha....That is why I hated Mario Cart.  I NEVER GOT TO FRICKEN PLAY.  Daughter and SIL had a ball and I just watched...fock this shit.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2021)

Weird and freaky lightning going all around and on top of us .. UFO's ?  Geoweather modification  ?    **** - PHUCK


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2021)

patwi said:


> Weird and freaky lightning going all around and on top of us .. UFO's ?  Geoweather modification  ?    **** - PHUCK


SWe saw it too Look like the Hand of God was going to reach out and grab us


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2021)

Good night


----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2021)

Lights are on no ones at home. I turned the lights on for yall. Happy fry-day old farts.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 13, 2021)

pute said:


> Video games have passe me by.



Not a game player, though I used to play poker.  Last game I played with the grandsons involved trike racing and I was seriously blown away.


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy Friday.  Busy day in the grow.  Time for my morning walk.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2021)

Screw video games , we never had them as kids
We played War with BB Guns and walnuts as Grenades' (they hurt like hell when struck in head, and the BBs stung,
Bottle rockets , cherry bombs came into play also LOL
Oh least we forget Roman Candles , 10 shots a piece
Had some great battles.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2021)

I can't write that here


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

We didn't even have Pong until I was in my late 20's so no video games when I was a kid.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2021)

pute said:


> We didn't even have Pong until I was in my late 20's so no video games when I was a kid.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2021)

Joust Video machine use to cost 25 cents a game


----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2021)

We used to try to molest the older girls in our neighborhood that were 13 -14, at least 2 - 3 yrs older than us..

We used to dump every full garbage can we could find on any cop's front yard in our neighborhood every week .. .

We used borrow caterpillar dozers from a local road project and push our own narrative of how the road needed to be cleared ..


No, games growing up except for tonk and watching out for shaved dice ..

video games in my life is like taking vaccine shots, not happening


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

Walk over.  Quick one today....got shit to do.

Harvested my first Mamosa plant in the 25 the of last month.  I just tried it for the first time last night.  Nice sativa.  Good taste and great sativa buzz.  A bit short on a Mamosa smell though....hopefully a few more days curing will bring that out. 

Brewing tea for the girls today. Been brewing for an hour and a half now.... another couple hours and it will be done.  Girls love the stuff.

 3 more starts showing roots today.  Will move them into the veg tent when after the older girls are taken care of.  Started 16 this round and lost one. The rest are healthy and will all grow up yo be good smoke.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> SWe saw it too Look like the Hand of God was going to reach out and grab us


Hopefully, it will grab someone....better not say who...

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 13, 2021)

Walked on down the road to the canal.  When I looked over the edge, there was a six-foot gator.  Not huge, but unexpected.  The canal is about 25 feet wide. 2/3 of the way across, I could see the nose and eyes of a little bitty gator.  Mebbe a foot long.

Never saw two at a time before.  But as I was just standing there lookin', about 150' away a male gator drummed in the canal.  I could see the water shaking.  The gator below me jumped in and was gone.  Same with the little guy.

So now I have a 3-at-a-time record.  Understand, this is 250' from the Chateau.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2021)

I wonder how these would be for making larger clones 
Prety cool








						Summer Hot Sale 50% OFF - 🌱Plant Root Growing Box(Buy 5 Get 3 Free
					

SUMMER SPECIAL SALE ONCE WE REACH 500 UNIT SALES WE WILL BE INCREASING THE PRICE BACK UP TO 9 84 Seize the discount now Handling time gt gt Ship within 8 24 hours after payment Returns gt gt Fast refund for any dissatisfaction within 30 days 100 money back guarantee Shipping gt gt We ll arrange...



					www.horsewillow.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I wonder how these would be for making larger clones
> Prety cool
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you could use old pill (plastic) type and drill two holes one top and bottom and then fill with soil and snap on


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I wonder how these would be for making larger clones
> Prety cool
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good question. Hummm


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

Tomorrow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Today?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Good tune


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 14, 2021)

The elusive leak.  I had to come up and over to have room for a repair and to cut in a valve.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The elusive leak.  I had to come up and over to have room for a repair and to cut in a valve.
> 
> View attachment 276902
> View attachment 276903
> View attachment 276904


Did they run the system with all PVC or is there some flex line under there too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Is that Thripes in the soil LOL
I left the extra e in it LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Pretty good grow bag prices Many sizes avail
30 gallon 5 bags for $26.99









						VIVOSUN Grow Bags with Starp Handles (5-Pack)
					

Professional Plant Growing Bags for All Stages of Gardening. Good choice for people that are beginners all the way to professionals. 1/2/3/5/7/10/15/20/25/30 Gallons Available.




					vivosun.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Now the real question is
How does one get Putes to stop sending nudes of himself to my private email?


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2021)

Morning OFC.    Sky is blue today.....no smoke.  Cali is gonna give us a break today, at least this morning anyway....  Used to love that state.... now.....in honor of ant of us who live there I will stop.

Trimming today.... tomorrow as well.

@GW.... what are you gonna do with your time now that your leak has been found?

Pre season football starts today.  Another year of high expectations that fade into the abyss by the end of the year.

I better walk the dog before it get to hot.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2021)

Moar coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.    Sky is blue today.....no smoke.  Cali is gonna give us a break today, at least this morning anyway....  Used to love that state.... now.....in honor of ant of us who live there I will stop.
> 
> Trimming today.... tomorrow as well.
> 
> ...


Nothing Uncle can not fix
I will drill a few more leaks for him\


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did they run the system with all PVC or is there some flex line under there too.



Each sprinkler head is connected by flex, but the runs are all rigid Schedule 40.



pute said:


> @GW.... what are you gonna do with your time now that your leak has been found?



Mostly self abuse and debauchery after I fill all the holes I dug.  More experiments with the test sled involving food and alcohol for sure, and one of the duplexes starts repainting shortly, so I have some prep work to do.  Of course there is keeping a much younger woman satisfied, so there's that.



bigsur51 said:


> Moar coffee
> 
> 
> View attachment 276914



Forget the coffee, Moar............, 



ROSTERMAN said:


> Nothing Uncle can not fix I will drill a few more leaks for him\



Ummmm, thanks young man, please do watch out for mantraps, vicious in of themselves, but seriously contaminated with cooties and fecal matter from Toad fish.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Each sprinkler head is connected by flex, but the runs are all rigid Schedule 40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be very fearful in your jungle


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 14, 2021)

My ylang-ylang tree is blooming... redolent.  You can smell it 200 feet away.  Ylang-ylang (eelang eelang) flowers are used in perfumes and stuff like that.  Famously, it was the Sekrit Ingredient in Coco Chanel's *Chanel No5*. 






The tree looks like this one:


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 14, 2021)

I planted a rubber tree from a bucket 19 years ago.  I put it a good 15 feet from my driveway.  

My driveway is now always in shade; the dang rubber tree shouted, "Baby! I'm HOME!

There is a huge root that now goes up alongside my driveway just partially underground.  It bumps into my house and makes a 90deg turn, then turns again to follow the side of my house...

When it gets to the back of my house (at this point it is well over 100' long) it makes a turn and goes another hundred feet.

Five years ago, I decided I did not want that big root running along the house.  Got my axe, and cut a one-foot gap out of the root.  BOTH CUT ENDS put forth creepy, shockingly white tendrils that were about as thick as a pencil.

They grew toward each other over the gap.  Got together.  Today, you cannot tell where the root was chopped.  It's baaack.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 14, 2021)

I've got some trees on the ranch that I call zombie trees. I can cut them off flush with the ground, paint the stumps with used motor oil or straight Roundup, and within a couple years, they're back.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 14, 2021)

evening men very nice is that your girl big sur 51


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> evening men very nice is that your girl big sur 51


No his Big girl is @Shiloh


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2021)

why does big always get Shiloh


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2021)

patwi said:


> why does big always get Shiloh


Women want him, and men want to be him.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)

patwi said:


> why does big always get Shiloh


nO ONE ELSE IS WILLING ? HECK i DONT KNOW


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I've got some trees on the ranch that I call zombie trees. I can cut them off flush with the ground, paint the stumps with used motor oil or straight Roundup, and within a couple years, they're back.


Hippie -- In South Floriduh there are ******<-- *W-T-F?? "weird-o" is verboten??* things called ficus trees.  You probably have seen one in a hotel lobby... these horrors are commonly grown in pots, and sometimes tortured into braids:



 BEWARE!!  If the sumbitch gits outa the pot... I had a renegade one growing next to my house.  The roots grow along the top of the ground.

So I cut the tree down.  Within a week, there were new sprouts on the stump.  So I got a 1" spreader drill and drilled over a hundred holes about 6" apart in the exposed root system.  Filled each hole with gasoline.  Right to the top. Drilled holes all around the top edge of the stump and filled them with gasoline.

Used the axe and chopped up some root parts that were too thin for real drilling.

A year later, I had to have a bulldozer come in and remove the damn' thing, since it had come roaring back to life... It filled a dump truck.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Moar coffee
> 
> 
> View attachment 276914


Hey... that's my sister, Judy.  I hate that she has skin-ink, but she doesn't look too bad for 84.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> nO ONE ELSE IS WILLING ? HECK i DONT KNOW
> View attachment 276953


What I wanna know is what kind of kinky sex are you referring to when you say you really like to "*perfer*" him?

LATE EDIT:  My Gawd!!!  Do we have a *perfert* here????


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> What I wanna know is what kind of kinky sex are you referring to when you say you really like to "*perfer*" him?
> 
> LATE EDIT:  My Gawd!!!  Do we have a *perfert* here????


I did the e to an a switch sorry my mind can not distinguish the 2.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I did the e to an a switch sorry my mind can not distinguish the 2.


If you ever see a where an e should be 
That's my Tell


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I did the e to an a switch sorry my mind can not distinguish the 2.


Never let that bother you.  If anything, it gives you some great accidental one-liners.

LATE EDIT ADD:  Oddly, I am on the other end of that spectrum, and it carries its own unique problems.  A short history:  In school, the only foreign language I ever studied was English.  No Frog/Spic/Latin/yada.

Joined the military, and for some reason they gave about 400 of us a test.  It was a paper with 200 words in Kurdish on it with English definitions.  We were given 20 minutes to read all the words and definitions, and then they took away the papers and gave us papers with the words all rearranged and no English definitions/translations.

We were told to write down as many as we could figure out/remember.  I think I peed myself a little that weird, strange, eye-opening day... I got 182 of the words defined right!   

It is NOT an IQ thing. It is just a weird characteristic, like being able to tap your feet to a different rhythm than your hands. (I cannot do dat.)  The part where it gets weird is that this test took place far more than a half-century ago... TINS

...and I still remember many of the Kurdish words and their English translations even though I have never been exposed to them since that 20-minute window so many fargin decades ago.

Lessee:  "some" = "hindek"   "woman" = "jin"     "dog" = "kuti" <-- I remember snickering over that one at the time. (cootie)

blood = zux
snake = mar <-- not to be confused with "dar" (tree) or "xar" (tongue)
wing = bal
heart = dil

Crikey... THERE IT IS!  <-- The more words I try to remember seeing that day... the more words I can easily remember now -- that_ I have not thought of_ in longer than many of youse guys have been alive.

So how can this be a problem?  I will use words that are utterly plain/mundane to me that have other people looking up definitions.  It can be embarrassing if folks think I am putting them on.

So it sorta is the flip side of you, Rosty.  I can -- unknowingly -- clutter up a sentence with words that are correct... but not commonly used by others, leading to a distraction from what I was trying to communicate


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)

Thanks Walt, my Brain is never going to be completely healed 
So they tell me


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 15, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, how ya'll be today ? "Wake 'n bake" time. Puffin'n Passin' time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren, how ya'll be today ? "Wake 'n bake" time. Puffin'n Passin' time.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)

LATE LATE ADD TO THE ABOVE:  I just remembered the real word for Kurdish:  *Kurmanji*

Sounds like a fargin board game, donnit?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> LATE LATE ADD TO THE ABOVE:  I just remembered the real word for Kurdish:  *Kurmanji*
> 
> Sounds like a fargin board game, donnit?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)

Rosty:  Mebbe you have trouble with a coupla letters, not being able to tell them apart...

Yer Unca has _too many_ fargin letters available.  So I write books to let a few toads out of the sack. <-- that's a reference to being "horny as a sackful of toads". (See?  I am not sure that there horny toad connection would be plain to everyone, now that I look back at it.)

And lemme tellya:  The only possible benefit to having learned to read and speak Mandarin Chinese is that when they take over, I can open an American Hand Laundry.  There sure as heck ain't no money in it otherwise. Not one fargin "*cash*". That, no foolin', is the actual word describing a basic money coin:




  <-- A *cash* from about 960 AD

See?  How can anyone NOT know that "cash" originated in China? Why am I always stuck with these trivial bits that just come floating up at me? Oh well, works fer me.

And nobody here has bought whole skids of _any_ of my novels.  Cheap bastages. Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> evening men very nice is that your girl big sur 51



no...why do you ask?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Rosty:  Mebbe you have trouble with a coupla letters, not being able to tell them apart...
> 
> Yer Unca has _too many_ fargin letters available.  So I write books to let a few toads out of the sack. <-- that's a reference to being "horny as a sackful of toads". (See?  I am not sure that there horny toad connection would be plain to everyone, now that I look back at it.)
> 
> ...





I have a little bit of collateral tied up in a few novels...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I have a little bit of collateral tied up in a few novels...


One of my fave readers!


----------



## giggy (Aug 15, 2021)

morning old farts, happy freak'n sunday.


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2021)

Morning.  You guys have been busy today.  Haven't said much but sure said a lot. I can't wake up.  Thinking Mrs Pute drugged me hnd had her way with me while I was passed out.

More trimming today.  Pineapple....easy to trim...much better than that larfy shit I trimmed yesterday.

I guess I should and the dog out back.  But my butt is glued to this chair....dog barks.   Ok....


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I have a little bit of collateral tied up in a few novels...


And Dancers from Colfax is what Pute said LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 276970


Pure Sat?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Pure Sat?




yes..Thai x Michoacán


i hope it finishes before the snow


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2021)

Got into some Michoacán back when I was a kid. You (I) could honestly trip on the shit. Packed a heck of a punch.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren, how ya'll be today ? "Wake 'n bake" time. Puffin'n Passin' time.


Yoop, just one time before I die (that hardballer on the night stand looks like the barrel might be strawberry flavored), could you do a greeting like you used to do for noobies? Been years since I've seen it.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yoop, just one time before I die (that hardballer on the night stand looks like the barrel might be strawberry flavored), could you do a greeting like you used to do for noobies? Been years since I've seen it.


Hippie bro, my old fart brain can only remember parts of it. Will try and see if'n I can come up with it. May take awhile.


----------



## TheVoice (Aug 15, 2021)

patwi said:


> Had a burning pop inside my lower right abdomin gettin' outta bed and now slow minuet swelling and burn .. scholars in my house think appendix issues


Or hernia…. Appendix, you would more than likely not be posting thru the pain. My buddies that where Rat Rig operators in the Army were notorious for getting them from heavy lifting.  Just my humble guess.


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2021)

Nice finished bud.  Been trimming since 9 and will be at this for a while.  Plant is huge and the buds are big and dense. My kind of harvest, easy to trim and huge yield.






Golden Pineapple.  Pineapple Kush X Golden Goat


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Nice finished bud.  Been trimming since 9 and will be at this for a while.  Plant is huge and the buds are big and dense. My kind of harvest, easy to trim and huge yield.
> 
> View attachment 276996
> 
> ...



*Two thoughts--
Botany
Artistry

Well done, can appreciate both.*


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2021)

TheVoice said:


> Or hernia…. Appendix, you would more than likely not be posting thru the pain. My buddies that where Rat Rig operators in the Army were notorious for getting them from heavy lifting.  Just my humble guess.



No, not appendix issue emergency room lab and cat scan said .. Had hernia already and quiet possibly it ripped.. I was running fever after it happened so my self diagnoses was appendicitis, now looking back the fever was probably just that latest man made virus variant 'they' have introduced into the our lives.

Got to go see specialty docs this coming week.

life's still good


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 15, 2021)

patwi said:


> No, not appendix issue emergency room lab and cat scan said .. Had hernia already and quiet possibly it ripped.. I was running fever after it happened so my self diagnoses was appendicitis, now looking back the fever was probably just that latest man made virus variant 'they' have introduced into the our lives.
> 
> Got to go see specialty docs this coming week.
> 
> life's still good



🕊☀ *To you, patwi. Carry on. You can do it.*


----------



## giggy (Aug 16, 2021)

morning old farts, I guess I'm turning on the lights again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

*Remember Bud Of The Month
Lets see them buds People.


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-for-august.79722/
		


I was thinking maybe next month doing
WORST BUD of the Month




LOL
What does everyone think
MODS?*​


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Another Moanday.  High 40's again last night.... beginning to see signs of fall here.  Comes early at this altitude.  Kinda glad, the veggie garden and yard are starting to wear me down.  Less chores in the cold months.

Speaking of chores...the start for me NOW.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 16, 2021)

Me, too. Gotta get some outside stuff done. Nothing that can't wait 'til I get my first Coke down. Gotta get my caffeine somehow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Nice finished bud.  Been trimming since 9 and will be at this for a while.  Plant is huge and the buds are big and dense. My kind of harvest, easy to trim and huge yield.
> 
> View attachment 276996
> 
> ...


After a redhead manscapes himself?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 16, 2021)

Any questions?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2021)

Bears do shit in the woods when there is no restroom to use.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 16, 2021)

This made me weep happy snot.  By 30 seconds in, you'll be teary:


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2021)

Good post Walt.


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2021)

Just before 2 mountain time.  Just finished the daily chores.  Almost 90 with 65% humidity.   Doesn't sound that hot to many but it has toasted my cookie.   Now time to relax and get my head bad.  Got a weed problem in my front yard.  I forgot what the stuff is called but hard to kill.  I have already sprayed twice.   The damn things turn red but don't die.  That does it....I am gonna BLAST the fker's next time.  Up the dose big time....Farg with me....I will kill your friends, their friends and even your In laws.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

OK 
Just check my deep dark cold storage (freezer) and what did I find
My Pineapple express seeds (in mason in rice) 

A big bag of vacuumed packed home grown (still smells very sweet) from 2012 yes 2012 (I smoked a bowl caught a nice mellow buzz)

Then I find my Hash! It smells WONDERFUL Still stored in glass mason jar since 2012.
Of course I snapped a pc and topped the weed with it
Oh the memories of High School flashed back on me.
Got Stoned


----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2021)

yep, get stoned ... nice refind there Roster

pute , I double the concentrate in the mix for my non invited arsehole veg


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

patwi said:


> yep, get stoned ... nice refind there Roster
> 
> pute , I double the concentrate in the mix for my non invited arsehole veg


9 yrs Dang
Everything is nice lime green colored too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Dont talk to me 
Im the bad guy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2021)

Another day on the funny farm....you had to be there to understand.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Morning you sick cerazy fooks


----------



## giggy (Aug 17, 2021)

Morning everybody, gotta see the sawbones today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Seems like an appropriate song for the times


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, gotta see the sawbones today.


Hope all turns out well Gig  Morning Bro
Hate them bastards I go next month to get probed and prodded


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK
> Just check my deep dark cold storage (freezer) and what did I find
> My Pineapple express seeds (in mason in rice)
> 
> ...


The odds of the above occurring at the Chateau are slightly worse than my becoming King of Scotland.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 17, 2021)

...By midnight tonight.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

pute said:


> Another day on the funny farm....you had to be there to understand.....








They let me out again LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The odds of the above occurring at the Chateau are slightly worse than my becoming King of Scotland.


B ut what a great movie


----------



## Patwi (Aug 17, 2021)

morn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

patwi said:


> morn


Patwi
Hope you are feeling a bit better
The hash was almost as good as the day I stored it away, weed flavor changed a little but not a bad not a bad night time smoke
Top a bowl or two with chunks of Hashish (LOL) and bam sleepy time LaLa land was nice


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

I wish I could find the 50lbs a friend buried in the woods


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks Roster, doin' ok here at present and hope your day is starting out good.   It's the wifee's day at the doc for lab and cat scan, for her biannual onocologist visit ..  yeah, life is still good


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

patwi said:


> Thanks Roster, doin' ok here at present and hope your day is starting out good.   It's the wifee's day at the doc for lab and cat scan, for her biannual onocologist visit ..  yeah, life is still good


GREAT to Hear  Hang in there everything has a way of working out
I just did the same with my wife too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

patwi said:


> Thanks Roster, doin' ok here at present and hope your day is starting out good.   It's the wifee's day at the doc for lab and cat scan, for her biannual onocologist visit ..  yeah, life is still good


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Did some Bug patrol this morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Just ordered me some cigars  Good ole JRCigars
Way way cheaper than the rip of smoke shops and no state taxes mail order


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Gotta walk the dog and Mrs Pute....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Finally got 5 hrs sleep last night
Not so darn Grouchy
Love Oscar


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

@Hippie420 @pute @WeedHopper and all the gang
 Toothbrushes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 17, 2021)

damn toothbrushes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Off to buy new Battery before winter gets too close Later


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2021)

All walking done.  Just now 9 am and the lights just popped on.  Funny, now gotta go and check on things...no rest.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 17, 2021)

pute said:


>



Nice outfit dude!



giggy said:


> Morning everybody, gotta see the sawbones today.





patwi said:


> It's the wifee's day at the doc for lab and cat scan, for her biannual onocologist visit



Good luck and commiseration ya'll!  I finally got an appointment today to review the CT scan I had done of my knee last month.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

I am Back and Battery is all installed and it actually Works Halleluiah.
It said it needed to be professionally installed in the purchase order
LOL don't they all.
It was a AGM Gel that needs to stay connected to a 12volt source to not disrupt the truck computer (battery charger Clipped to the leads did this fine)
I forgot what a fook bitcch it was the last time I did it 6 yrs ago.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Ha The guy at the auto parts store ask me if I was with the Mob
even gave me an extra 20% off the order
Dang


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2021)

Fixed it for you, tried to put Band-Aids on her knees


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 18, 2021)

Eye openers for old farts, wake up and play boys.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2021)

Still not sure how her knees got them strange bruises?


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2021)

Morning OFC.   Late check in for me.   Took my normal walks, Dog and Mrs Pute.  Back now and need to get down stairs.  

My fricken cell phone went dead overnight.   Gotta run to the phone store and look into my options.....no matter what this is gonna cost me.

Quick breakfast and downstairs.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 18, 2021)

morning farts eye opener first thing  make an old man happy  thanks


----------



## Patwi (Aug 18, 2021)

50 years ago on August 15th 1971 Nixon called bankruptcy on America due to Vietnam and took America off of the World gold standard .. 

In 1970 I was making a $1. 42 an hour, and with that $1.42 I could see a picture show, buy pop corn, buy a candy bar and a soda pop and still have a nickle or two left ..


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2021)

In 1970 I had hit the big time.  Working at Schofield Bros. Pontiac in Wichita as a quick service mechanic.  $3.50/hr flat rate.  I was always broke.... and stoned.   Maybe that is why I was always broke.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 18, 2021)

Best part about having older friends..... you get to be the young kid all over again


----------



## Mutt (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi 2006 here


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 18, 2021)

Welcome, Mutt. I've got tattoos 30 years older than you!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 19, 2021)

pute said:


> My fricken cell phone went dead overnight.   Gotta run to the phone store and look into my options.....no matter what this is gonna cost me.



Mine wasn't made to change the battery, but the Battery store heated it up with a heat gun and used special suction cup pliers to remove the back and was able to replace the battery.



pute said:


> In 1970 I had hit the big time.  Working at Schofield Bros. Pontiac in Wichita as a quick service mechanic.  $3.50/hr flat rate.  I was always broke.... and stoned.   Maybe that is why I was always broke.


  In 1970 I had just been laid off from aerospace due to the cancelation of the SST program and had a fill in job managing a warehouse for Montgomery Wards for $10K a year, or $4.80/hr.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Mine wasn't made to change the battery, but the Battery store heated it up with a heat gun and used special suction cup pliers to remove the back and was able to replace the battery.
> 
> In 1970 I had just been laid off from aerospace due to the cancelation of the SST program and had a fill in job managing a warehouse for Montgomery Wards for $10K a year, or $4.80/hr.


I Loved shopping mail order from Monty's
I was like one of the 1st amazon shoppers back then.
I even bought a car on Auto by Tell  (service to sell online then)
2000 vehicle bought sight unseen ordered direct from factory.
SS cars are not easy to come by.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 19, 2021)

Morning old farts. 
On June 29th 1970 I got back from a 2 year and 8 day "vacation" in southeast Asia.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

THANK YOU


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Welcome, Mutt. I've got tattoos 30 years older than you!


My ONLY tattoo may set a record here.

Barbara Gibney just randomly turned around in the desk in front of me in Mrs. Hennessey's 2nd Grade, and stabbed the back of my right hand with her pencil.

I never knew why she did that... I had done nothing at all to provoke it.  She got a teacher finger-shaking, but that was all.

This was in early 1946.  My tattoo, therefore, has been with me for 75 years.  Anybody able to beat that?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> My ONLY tattoo may set a record here.
> 
> Barbara Gibney just randomly turned around in the desk in front of me in Mrs. Hennessey's 2nd Grade, and stabbed the back of my right hand with her pencil.
> 
> ...


Dam it Get The Lead Out LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

No Tats other than the little Happy Face on My Penise


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Look that darn extra e again


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Nice cool morning.

Roster, did you take a hit of speed today....slow down...gonna be a long day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Nice cool morning.
> 
> Roster, did you take a hit of speed today....slow down...gonna be a long day.


Coffee  or maybe cofeveve ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> My ONLY tattoo may set a record here.
> 
> Barbara Gibney just randomly turned around in the desk in front of me in Mrs. Hennessey's 2nd Grade, and stabbed the back of my right hand with her pencil.
> 
> ...


Nope! You win, again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope! You win, again.


We should all know by now
UncaWalt always wins


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I Loved shopping mail order from Monty's
> I was like one of the 1st amazon shoppers back then.
> I even bought a car on Auto by Tell  (service to sell online then)
> 2000 vehicle bought sight unseen ordered direct from factory.
> SS cars are not easy to come by.


In '71, I was making a buck ten hawking pants & shirts in the Trend Shop at the Fair store in the Eastland Mall. Big bucks.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2021)

Learning to 









































Love


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Welcome, Mutt. I've got tattoos 30 years older than you!


No ya Fking stoner. He joined MP in 2006. Funny bastard.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I wish I could find the 50lbs a friend buried in the woods


I remember years ago leaning on an aquaintence regarding a missing 10 lbs.  Felt bad when home owner "forgot" he put it in some flipping chest that served as coffee table.

I think he remembered once he saw how earnest I was...hey, I was dependable and kept my mouth shut and biz straight. Oh the 70's!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 277164


"It's not a good day to die."

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> No ya Fking stoner. He joined MP in 2006. Funny bastard.


So I'm smoking better weed than you. So what?

If ya quit pickin' on me, I'll put a breathalyzer on my laptop. It got a little drunk out last night. Someday when I feel like being laughed at, I'll tell ya just what happened last night!


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> We should all know by now
> UncaWalt always wins


As well he should. He's a man's man and a true patriot!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Hopper's song


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2021)

Afternoon Brothers of the Bud.  Just a bit past one here.  I finally got around to cutting down a Lemon Betty.  Love this stuff.  Great Satava buzz. 

Gotta get back at it but here is a pic of the main stem.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Aug 19, 2021)

Afternoon old farts. Setting in another saw bones office. This one is my gp so I'm getting my meds rewrote. Raining here so nothing is going to get done in the yard. Guess I'll chop another down.

I hate spell check.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

One more and Im out





Had Loads of Fun Here Thanks


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 20, 2021)

I was three when Walt got his first tattoo and eleven the first time I got tattooed with a sharp pencil.  I gave myself my only other tattoo using a compass and India Ink in mechanical drawing class at age thirteen to be with the in-gang.  I thought of having the US constitution tattooed on my penis, but there wasn't room.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> So I'm smoking better weed than you. So what?
> 
> If ya quit pickin' on me, I'll put a breathalyzer on my laptop. It got a little drunk out last night. Someday when I feel like being laughed at, I'll tell ya just what happened last night!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 20, 2021)

I have a tattoo of an $100 dollar bill on my penis....you figure out the rest.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I have a tattoo of an $100 dollar bill on my penis....you figure out the rest.


@WeedHopper said it is spectacular



I tried LOL


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Good Fryday morning, my old fart brethren. I see you be at it already this morning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2021)

Check this out.





Engineers with the Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory (LLNL) in California might have brought us to the threshold of harnessing the internal process of a star to power our world by extracting a record-shattering burst of 10 quadrillion watts of power from a core of hydrogen the size of a BB.






© Provided by TechRadar Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory Engineers Standing In Front Of A Nuclear Fusion Reactor
Nuclear fusion is the process of fusing two hydrogen atoms together so that they form a helium atom and, in the process, release an enormous amount of pent up energy. It's the same process that powers our sun and every other main sequence star in the universe and it's something of a Holy Grail for energy research.


It has greater energy potential than nuclear fission – which powers modern nuclear reactors – and since the only byproduct of nuclear fusion is helium, it is the ultimate source of clean energy. 

And since only uses a small amount of hydrogen for fuel – hydrogen is the most abundant element in the universe – it is essentially an energy source more powerful than modern nuclear power with a limitless supply of fuel and no toxic byproduct. Best of all, nuclear fusion reactions can be self-sustaining, requiring only a spark to get started before the reaction continues unabated until it runs out of fuel.

It's this last critical element of nuclear fusion reactors that the LLNL engineers at the National Ignition Facility (NIF) say is now within reach. According to a statement announcing the results, "the experiment was enabled by focusing laser light from NIF — the size of three football fields — onto a target the size of a BB that produces a hot-spot the diameter of a human hair, generating more than 10 quadrillion watts of fusion power for 100 trillionths of a second."

While that might not sound like a very long time, it doesn't need to be. You only need to achieve a threshold for fusion ignition for the self-sustaining process of fusion to begin and run on its own, providing an unprecedented source of artificial power.

This isn't the first time LLNL scientists produced a fusion reaction, but this experiment produced eight times as much energy release as the previous record-setting experiment earlier this year and a 25 times increase over its 2018 record.


We're closer to unlimited free energy than ever before thanks to Nuclear Fusion
China forges ahead with fusion reactor construction
Nuclear clock breakthough could revolutionize how we measure time
*Analysis: Will human-controlled nuclear fusion be a reality in less than a decade?*
Scientists have been dreaming about nuclear fusion for so long and without much success that it's natural to be skeptical of the LLNL's report, which has not been peer reviewed yet. Their findings would have to be duplicated and confirmed before we can really let ourselves get overly excited, but as LiveScience notes, even critics of the LLNL research are surprised and even encouraged by the results.

The LLNL team produced an energy equivalent in that 100 trillionths of a second as 10% of the energy in all the sunlight hitting the Earth at any given moment. The amount of energy required to trigger the reaction in the hydrogen pellet was immense, but the pellet absorbed about 70% of it. 

This puts researchers within striking distance of fusion ignition, where the that same pellet releases more than 100% of the energy it absorbs and continues to fuse hydrogen and releasing its energy even after the energy supplying laser is taken away.

Given the speed with which this approach is advancing, it's not unthinkable that this 100% fusion ignition threshold can be crossed before the decade is out. If that happens, some might consider it the most monumental discovery in human history.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 20, 2021)

OK, it's time to tell on my stupid self. Monday, the beers hit a little harder than usual. I always drink the same amount, but get different effects on occasion.
Anyhoo, I drink my fill and head out the door amid see ya's and good natured insults. Old Hen is in front of me on the way to the Jeep. She heads for her side, and I push the button to unlock it. My door doesn't open. Push the button again. Nada. Push it a couple of times; same results. I give up and use the key, only the key won't go into the lock. I look in the Jeep expecting to see the wife, but my eyes focus through both windows to another black Jeep with the wife sitting in it, laughing hysterically at her dumb assed husband trying to get into the bartender's black Jeep Gladiator instead of his Jeep JKU.
Oops.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2021)

__





						This experimental fusion reactor put out a record-breaking 10 quadrillion watts
					





					a.msn.com


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 20, 2021)

That is totally kool. That's the kind of "green energy" I could get behind.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2021)

Hippie what would have been really funny is the key working and you taking off in the wrong Jeep.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, it's time to tell on my stupid self. Monday, the beers hit a little harder than usual. I always drink the same amount, but get different effects on occasion.
> Anyhoo, I drink my fill and head out the door amid see ya's and good natured insults. Old Hen is in front of me on the way to the Jeep. She heads for her side, and I push the button to unlock it. My door doesn't open. Push the button again. Nada. Push it a couple of times; same results. I give up and use the key, only the key won't go into the lock. I look in the Jeep expecting to see the wife, but my eyes focus through both windows to another black Jeep with the wife sitting in it, laughing hysterically at her dumb assed husband trying to get into the bartender's black Jeep Gladiator instead of his Jeep JKU.
> Oops.


Reminds me of the time my wife stole someone's car accidentally.
She took her car to lunch and to do some shopping during work break, she parked in a space and off to shop.
When she returned and opened the door using key she thought nothing of the wooden beads seat covers her car now had, The key started the car and off she drove. As she looked around she realized it was not her car and she was already out of lot.(car was identical model as hers, she called me to she what should I do.
I told her take the darn thing back and if no one has started a crime scene LOL
Park it and see if your car is still there, 
Yep her car was one row over , None the wiser .


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2021)

Late check in.  Usual walk and now cutting down a Strawberry  OG. 

@ Hippie, at least you had a good time.  Nothing like a good beer Buzz. 

Cool day again. 

Taking a break and watching Fox news....geez.....going back down in the basement and finish cutting, hanging and listening to Outlaw Country.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2021)

whoops


----------



## Bubba (Aug 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, it's time to tell on my stupid self. Monday, the beers hit a little harder than usual. I always drink the same amount, but get different effects on occasion.
> Anyhoo, I drink my fill and head out the door amid see ya's and good natured insults. Old Hen is in front of me on the way to the Jeep. She heads for her side, and I push the button to unlock it. My door doesn't open. Push the button again. Nada. Push it a couple of times; same results. I give up and use the key, only the key won't go into the lock. I look in the Jeep expecting to see the wife, but my eyes focus through both windows to another black Jeep with the wife sitting in it, laughing hysterically at her dumb assed husband trying to get into the bartender's black Jeep Gladiator instead of his Jeep JKU.
> Oops.


In the 80's I owned a 260Z, green. I went to an area mall, did my shopping and left. In the parking lot I unlocked my 260Z and started it.Then I notice the bull puu in this car was not the bull puu in MY car....yup my key unlocked and started someone else's car!  I also had a 72 Plymouth at the time, and it's key would also start that car....and presumably the other gent's Z as well.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2021)

Bubba said:


> In the 80's I owned a 260Z, green. I went to an area mall, did my shopping and left. In the parking lot I unlocked my 260Z and started it.Then I notice the bull puu in this car was not the bull puu in MY car....yup my key unlocked and started someone else's car!  I also had a 72 Plymouth at the time, and it's key would also start that car....and presumably the other gent's Z as well.
> 
> Bubba


I had a Ford van that started my buddys ford and viavisa
They only made so many key codes


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Bubba said:


> In the 80's I owned a 260Z, green. I went to an area mall, did my shopping and left. In the parking lot I unlocked my 260Z and started it.Then I notice the bull puu in this car was not the bull puu in MY car....yup my key unlocked and started someone else's car!  I also had a 72 Plymouth at the time, and it's key would also start that car....and presumably the other gent's Z as well.
> 
> Bubba


I did the same thing when I was younger. I'd bought a half ton Scottsdale pickup for my work truck. Went to K Mart to grab something. Came out, went to my truck, unlocked the door, climbed in, and put the ignition key in, but it wouldn't work. Shit. Looked around and thought that "this is way too clean to be MY truck", so I eyeballed the lot and saw the identical truck to mine (two tone blue and gray) two rows over. 
Locked the guy's truck back up, went over to mine, unlocked the door, and this time the ignition key worked.
I talked to a dealer friend of mine, and he told me that Chevy only made about ten different door keys for that year. Beings as how the truck was made right here in Genesee County, my key would probably fit a dozen of 'em in the lot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2021)

I use to have master keys for lots of different vehicles yrs ago.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2021)

Good night....stoned.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I have a tattoo of an $100 dollar bill on my penis....you figure out the rest.



Fresh new bill or old and wrinkled?



Hippie420 said:


> OK, it's time to tell on my stupid self. Monday, the beers hit a little harder than usual. I always drink the same amount, but get different effects on occasion. Anyhoo, I drink my fill and head out the door amid see ya's and good natured insults. Old Hen is in front of me on the way to the Jeep. She heads for her side, and I push the button to unlock it. My door doesn't open. Push the button again. Nada. Push it a couple of times; same results. I give up and use the key, only the key won't go into the lock. I look in the Jeep expecting to see the wife, but my eyes focus through both windows to another black Jeep with the wife sitting in it, laughing hysterically at her dumb assed husband trying to get into the bartender's black Jeep Gladiator instead of his Jeep JKU. Oops.



I opened the wrong locker at the gym that had the same combination as my lock.  I replaced my lock.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Fresh new bill or old and wrinkled?
> 
> 
> 
> I opened the wrong locker at the gym that had the same combination as my lock.  I replaced my lock.




well I can watch my money grow and my gf can blow a $100 dollars and not even leave the house


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> well I can watch my money grow and my gf can blow a $100 dollars and not even leave the house


But you have The Swede you are happy for her to blow all she wants money wise
in case Hippie or Hopper chime in
I would never disrespect The Swede  She is Beautiful


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But you have The Swede you are happy for her to blow all she wants money wise
> in case Hippie or Hopper chime in
> I would never disrespect The Swede  She is Beautiful



shes a keeper for sure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> shes a keeper for sure
> 
> 
> View attachment 277260
> View attachment 277261


----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2021)

Morning old farts. Gotta do a half day and it is supposed to storm today as well.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 21, 2021)

Good morning as we start the weedend. Happy days are here again, smoke 'em boys and girls.


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2021)

Morning OFC.   Need to get my eyes open.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 277262




in her younger years , and she drove around in a damn GTO




.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.   Need to get my eyes open.



wake up and go back to sleep

say , I know you invested in some gold and silver , have you bought any crypto currency’s yet?.......what the hell is the hold up , you got all that cash just laying around your place , when are you gonna put it to work?..


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> wake up and go back to sleep
> 
> say , I know you invested in some gold and silver , have you bought any crypto currency’s yet?.......what the **** is the hold up , you got all that cash just laying around your place , when are you gonna put it to work?..


I have changed my investment strategy.....putting all my cash in Uncle Joe's presidency.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2021)

Uncas Leap Ct.  aka Indians Leap


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I only hope research and findings will be met by open minds that open a pathway to practical use.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2021)

Nope someone will figure out how to build a bigger bomb with that tech


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2021)

Nice cool day and I get to cut the grass without sweating my gonads off.   Later.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Nice cool day and I get to cut the grass without sweating my gonads off.   Later.


Yep sure sucks when they hang so low


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> well I can watch my money grow and my gf can blow a $100 dollars and not even leave the house



I knew she had to be a great woman. She is showing restraint!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> I knew she had to be a great woman. She is showing restraint!



well she is on a budget ya know and we try to live below our means 

is restraint the same as self discipline?


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2021)

My new neighbors just moved in across the street.  Thinking about taking a plate of cookies over soon.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2021)

pute said:


> My new neighbors just moved in across the street.  Thinking about taking a plate of cookies over soon.




i will send over some of the coffee Shoppe girls to welcome those commie bass turds


----------



## Bubba (Aug 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I did the same thing when I was younger. I'd bought a half ton Scottsdale pickup for my work truck. Went to K Mart to grab something. Came out, went to my truck, unlocked the door, climbed in, and put the ignition key in, but it wouldn't work. Shit. Looked around and thought that "this is way too clean to be MY truck", so I eyeballed the lot and saw the identical truck to mine (two tone blue and gray) two rows over.
> Locked the guy's truck back up, went over to mine, unlocked the door, and this time the ignition key worked.
> I talked to a dealer friend of mine, and he told me that Chevy only made about ten different door keys for that year. Beings as how the truck was made right here in Genesee County, my key would probably fit a dozen of 'em in the lot.


In the 70s I worked at a pizza joint that delivered. Store supplied by the cars, older GM.
Occasionally, a driver would lock self out of car. We motored over with the big honking ring of GM keys. You just keep trying one after the other, one would start it every time.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

pute said:


> My new neighbors just moved in across the street.  Thinking about taking a plate of cookies over soon.


Make sure to add enough PIG's Blood to them


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 22, 2021)

Good morning old farts, that's all I got to say.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 22, 2021)

And a lovely morning it is brother!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 22, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning old farts, that's all I got to say.



that is a lot for this early....

moar coffee!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Aug 22, 2021)

morning, plain and simple. sunday morning bowls and videos.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 22, 2021)

pute said:


> My new neighbors just moved in across the street.  Thinking about taking a plate of cookies over soon.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Opportunity!!!

Gonna open up a laundry franchise over there -- specializing in white sheets.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I did the same thing when I was younger. I'd bought a half ton Scottsdale pickup for my work truck. Went to K Mart to grab something. Came out, went to my truck, unlocked the door, climbed in, and put the ignition key in, but it wouldn't work. Shit. Looked around and thought that "this is way too clean to be MY truck", so I eyeballed the lot and saw the identical truck to mine (two tone blue and gray) two rows over.
> Locked the guy's truck back up, went over to mine, unlocked the door, and this time the ignition key worked.
> I talked to a dealer friend of mine, and he told me that Chevy only made about ten different door keys for that year. Beings as how the truck was made right here in Genesee County, my key would probably fit a dozen of 'em in the lot.


OMIGAWD!!!

I am not alone.

Although, to be fair... I believe I have screwed up an order of magnitude greater.  Mebbe two orders of magnitude (1000X).  I was on a bidness trip to San Fran back when it was nice.  I parked my rental Lincoln in Chinatown and wandered around a while.

Came back pretty late in the afternoon, got in the car, and drove it back to the hotel.  Turned in the keys and the car.

A week later, I received a letter to me in Floriduh from the car rental people.  I had turned in a car that had later been reported stolen by the owner.  They were frantically trying to find the "real" car so that the SF Fuzz would back off.  I told them it had to be in Chinatown.

It gets "better" <-- The fargin car was half-buried in parking tickets.  It was about to be towed to the impound yard.  (Right hand/Left hand never met in the SF Po-po).

Turns out, except for guilt -- and later a lot of humor -- my exculpatory act was to turn in the car to the rental agency _who accepted it._

Made it up to them to get it all straight.  I haven't been back there in 40 years.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I have a tattoo of an $100 dollar bill on my penis....you figure out the rest.


I have a tattoo on mine.  It reads, *"Little"*. <-- In 36pt type.

When aroused, it reads, *"Little League World Champion Discus Thrower"*

Just sayin'.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> shes a keeper for sure
> 
> 
> View attachment 277260
> View attachment 277261


Thassa big trout.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Thassa big trout.



a Swedish trout on top of that!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> a Swedish trout on top of that!


I heard the Swedish ones do not have any fishy smell


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2021)

Morning.  Damn, almost cold outside.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2021)

pute said:


> My new neighbors just moved in across the street.  Thinking about taking a plate of cookies over soon.


My governor, in her infinite wisdom, has pledged to take in 20K of the Afghan refugees. I wonder how many of them will be sappers? Hopefully, they'll start with the capitol building in Lansing first.


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> My governor, in her infinite wisdom, has pledged to take in 20K of the Afghan refugees. I wonder how many of them will be sappers? Hopefully, they'll start with the capitol building in Lansing first.


Your governor is an idiot.....how did she get elected.   However my govenor is liberal and gay....who am I to talk.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I heard the Swedish ones do not have any fishy smell




my Swedish fish smells like patchouli 

but those Swedes make i dish that I said no thanks , lutefisk



.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> my Swedish fish smells like patchouli
> 
> but those Swedes make i dish that I said no thanks , lutefisk
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)

*I love a good ripe cheese, but ripe fish--no thanks. 

Just remembered anchovies and Asian fish sauce. I spoke too soon.*


----------



## Bubba (Aug 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> my Swedish fish smells like patchouli
> 
> but those Swedes make i dish that I said no thanks , lutefisk
> 
> ...


patchouli.....finally got the smell out of the house from my second wife.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> patchouli.....finally got the smell out of the house from my second wife.
> 
> Bubba


Hippie


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hippie


Nope. Sandalwood.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. Sandalwood.


Much nicer.

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)

*Oh, bloody heck, it's 10 p.m. See  y'all in the morning. It will be a long eight hours for me. Chair or bed, I don't sleep. Depression, PTSD, whatever--it is getting harder and harder without my mate. I stay calm at "bedtime" because I know what I am dealing with--no relief.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Oh, bloody heck, it's 10 p.m. See  y'all in the morning. It will be a long eight hours for me. Chair or bed, I don't sleep. Depression, PTSD, whatever--it is getting harder and harder without my mate. I stay calm at "bedtime" because I know what I am dealing with--no relief.*


Have you a Pet?
I find an animal tends to help fill in the voids in my life.




Try and get your mind on other things , a good hobby that you love but never had time for perhaps. Avoid booze, it is Bad for Depression.
If things get too bad talk to someone, I had a friend who never talked up until the day he shot himself.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

Morning Wacko's


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

Finally found my picture of @pute when he was in the war


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

The Giant Killer: A Fascinating Look at Richard Flaherty, the Smallest Green Beret in History
					

While he was a more than capable Green Beret, Richard Flaherty — who was just 4 feet, 9 inches tall — had to fight just to join the Army.




					sofrep.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 23, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Oh, bloody heck, it's 10 p.m. See  y'all in the morning. It will be a long eight hours for me. Chair or bed, I don't sleep. Depression, PTSD, whatever--it is getting harder and harder without my mate. I stay calm at "bedtime" because I know what I am dealing with--no relief. *



I've never lost a mate, but I did seek professional help following my second divorce and my father's accidental death, and I'll share what I paid premium dollar for and worked like a charm for me.  Besides noting that I was holding on to deep pool of repressed anger, he advised me to exercise the major muscles in my body.

I expanded on his exercising the major muscles in my body prescription to include Zazen breathing meditation and found the combination to be the best antidote for anxiety and sleeplessness.

Zazen to recover being here now, and the exercise to burn off the adrenaline my anxiety  produces and tire me out.

To exercise my major muscles, I picked fencing and martial arts, which brought more people into my universe, some of which became live long friends.  Not sure what interest groups are available to you there locally, but the likely hood of you meeting someone interesting with common interests and perspectives, is where they hang out.  IE:  Do they have any exercise or meditation groups near you?

As noted, animals help expand our universe to include responsibilities for others beside ourselves, and animals like dogs amplify any joy we share with them and beam it back ten fold, which starts us laughing and smiling again.

If you pick the right breed, they are also both protective and snuggly as a bonus.  As an additional bonus, I consider our German Shepherds excellent judges of character when folks drop by for a visit, a valuable second opinion.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Aug 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hippie


Yup. Met her at 17 or so, she worked at a local headshop. Met her again at 50.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2021)

Morning OFC....walk time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC....walk time



Worth a listen Funny

What we will be seeing here soon


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC....walk time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

Where has @Unca Walt been


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Where has @Unca Walt been




he went to church this weekend and got saved....he may be down by the river getting baptized


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Aug 23, 2021)

Morning everybody.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody.


good day sir


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2021)

yep


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *I love a good ripe cheese, but ripe fish--no thanks.
> 
> Just remembered anchovies and Asian fish sauce. I spoke too soon.*


The VC had something they called _nuoc mam_.  They put it on everything... sorta like we would use butter or ketchup.  Stinky (actually fish rotted in a jar with garlic) sauce. 

Was not a good field ration.  You could smell them from really far away.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The Giant Killer: A Fascinating Look at Richard Flaherty, the Smallest Green Beret in History
> 
> 
> While he was a more than capable Green Beret, Richard Flaherty — who was just 4 feet, 9 inches tall — had to fight just to join the Army.
> ...


Outstanding!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The VC had something they called _nuoc mam_.  They put it on everything... sorta like we would use butter or ketchup.  Stinky (actually fish rotted in a jar with garlic) sauce.
> 
> Was not a good field ration.  You could smell them from really far away.


More than one vet told me they smelled them before they saw them. In PBS documentary, they said the same about GI cigarettes.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The VC had something they called _nuoc mam_.  They put it on everything... sorta like we would use butter or ketchup.  Stinky (actually fish rotted in a jar with garlic) sauce.
> 
> Was not a good field ration.  You could smell them from really far away.


An old buddy of mine that did three hitches said they called it armpit sauce. He saw/smelled it being made in a village they went into. Claimed they took a flat board that had grooves cut into it, connected by a groove at the bottom that had an exit grove in the center of it. They'd set it on a stump, lay a layer of fish on it, then salt, then a cross layer of fish, then salt, etc. They'd prop a rock under the non connected end and put a jug on the ground so that the oily stuff would drip into it. Claimed it tasted a lot better than it smelled, and he and his team would often eat it before going deep.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Where has @Unca Walt been


I hadda go out to get a VCR tape converted to a Master Disc and 3 CD's. <-- Back in 1991, my two sons, my two best friends, and Herself and I went to Bonaire.  Possibly the best vacation ever taken there by anybody.  Everything went perfectly.

What makes this discovered old tape precious is that (I believe) it holds the actual record of my best friend's wife's transition to... unbelievable wonders.

Fleek (her nick) was terrified of water.  Could not swim.  Could not put her face in the water.  Sooo... I sat her down on the snowy sand in 2 feet of warm crystal water.  The sand was a sort of path between coral that came right to the surface.  So as she was sitting there, she was like a giant woman in the Grand Canyon.

I put a SCUBA rig on her, and a mask with her prescription in the lens.  I had her breathe for several minutes with the regulator in her mouth as she sat there.  At my suggestion, she was able to put her face in the water because she could still breathe, and she could SEE underwater.  

OK.  Here's when I got stone lucky:  After five seconds of her looking at the sand by her feet in that shallow water, an absolutely gorgeous sea-hare came slowly looping by right in front of her.  A less threatening creature would be hard to imagine.  They are precious.




She was entranced.  Then she saw the corals were really alive, and waving little flowery frills.
LATER THAT DAY I TOOK A FILM OF FLEEK SWIMMING HAPPILY UNDER THE KEEL OF A SUNKEN SHIP AT 120' UNDER WATER!!!!


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2021)

Howdy all.  Been on the move today.  Walks in, garden (in and out) happy.  Now I have to go and buy a sport coat.  Can't believe it....I haven't had a suit, tie....anything except jeans and sweats on for over a decade now.  But, the dealership is going into the Colorado Auto Dealers Hall of fame. I have to go and dress up for the thing.  All my suits are gone, don't fit or dust covered.  

Putting me in a suit now is like putting an elevator into an outhouse.  So, sports coat and dockers with no tie is all they are gonna get out of me. Will be kind of good to see some of the Car Dealers that are still there.  I used to know them all....if you passed a car dealership in the city I knew the owner.  Now, I am just a fart in the wind. Fine my me.  Got to be a fargin rat race.   Internet ruined the way we did business.  No real salesmen left.....just computer marketing idiots that couldn't close a door let alone a car deal.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 23, 2021)

Got mom and two babies out back munching corn. Had a baby the night before within ten feet of the back porch.
Price of corn has gone way up. Don't care if'n I gotta eat oatmeal for the rest of time, 'cause I'm gonna feed 'em regardless. They sure do bring the Old Hen and me a lot of pleasure just looking at them.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2021)

Gonna go and look at shep pups in the morn .. whites and black and tans


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

I 


patwi said:


> Gonna go and look at shep pups in the morn .. whites and black and tans



use to raise Pure white ones


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Got mom and two babies out back munching corn. Had a baby the night before within ten feet of the back porch.
> Price of corn has gone way up. Don't care if'n I gotta eat oatmeal for the rest of time, 'cause I'm gonna feed 'em regardless. They sure do bring the Old Hen and me a lot of pleasure just looking at them.


"Mom and two baby"  whats? <-- Your note caught my eye and made me smile... even though I have no idea what kinda creatchy-poos you are coddling.

The Sneakydicker Chateau is the epicenter of wildie animobile hangouts around here.  Every day for the last 15+ years, the resident peacocks show up in both front and back yards, waiting for their black oil seeds and dry cat food !! They leave their feathers here each year.  I've got several hundred in vases all over the place.  I give them to workmen I hire when I find out they have kids or cats. <-- Cats go nuts over peacock feathers.

The curly tails resident in my totally bug-free garage come excitedly scridgeling up to whoever walks into the garage.  I feed them cooked chickum mostly.  They get confused when I am holding the little piece of chicken down by the floor, and usually bite my fingers first. (They are pinker than cooked chickum.) Their bite is almost unnoticeable, it is so weak. 

They get so excited at dinnertime that whoever is in the garage has to walk carefully, becuz the too-friendly little bastages can easily get stepped on and squished when they run right up to where you are walking.






And the bunny rabbits (2) show up every morning for the seeds.  And possums and the Absolute Unit racketycoon show up in the evening for yummies.

Back to the peacocks... They like to hang out in my garage when it is raining.  They feel quite comfortable around my Beautiful Scottish Witch and Himself.  In fact, one time I walked into the house to get sumpin', and absently left the door from garage to house open.   Fargin giant birdie followed me in without me noticing until I got to the fargin kitchen!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> "Mom and two baby"  whats? <-- Your note caught my eye and made me smile... even though I have no idea what kinda creatchy-poos you are coddling.
> 
> The Sneakydicker Chateau is the epicenter of wildie animobile hangouts around here.  Every day for the last 15+ years, the resident peacocks show up in both front and back yards, waiting for their black oil seeds and dry cat food !! They leave their feathers here each year.  I've got several hundred in vases all over the place.  I give them to workmen I hire when I find out they have kids or cats. <-- Cats go nuts over peacock feathers.
> 
> ...


Any Iguanas , they seem to have taken over Fl .


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Any Iguanas , they seem to have taken over Fl .


Awright, Iguana tell you a story.  I had watched a few of those films where Floriduh iguana hunter-removers go around with airguns dispatching the prehistoric bastages... I noticed that at a certain size, they declare the dead lizard as being "eatin' size".

Well, as I type this, I could lay a hunnert dollar bill on the desktop as a bet:  I can go out right now, and walk 300 feet.  And I will see at least one, mebbe up to five iguanas strung out along the canal bank.  No iguanas, I lose the bet.  <-- Don't take me up on it.   

They are friggin' _everywhere_.  Their only natural enemies might be gators and ospreys.

So one of them had the friggin' temerity to wander down the fargin road, and come swaggering across MY front yard. I grabbed the nearest pistol, and shot the sumbitch in the head.  He wuz eatin' size.

I decided to try some.

HAH.  The hide on an iguana is very thick, tough, and supple.  My sooper filleting knife would _not_ cut it. I had to use tin snips to get a hole started. <-- *TINS!*

Took me 40 minutes to get one hind leg cleaned.  I figgered that was enough, since I could probably get about fifty pounds of iguanas if I walked to the canal with my pistol.

Fried it up.

God.  What a disgusting, wretched, tough, miserable piece of yuckmeat.  I'd rather eat kimchi that had gone once through a camel.  I can see why they are proliferating -- if the icky bastages tasted like KFC, they'd be fargin extinct.

But they taste like burned popcorn mixed with dirty sneakers pulled from the belly of a putrefying anteater.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Such a way with words Morning


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 24, 2021)

Here's some not-faked photos:

A. They climb trees.  On the VERY rare occasions when it gets cold here, they fall out of the trees by the dozens.  You can go along and pick them up and clock them with a hatchet.







Then... there are assholes that fargin feed them.  NOTE: They eat pigeon eggs. See the pigeons? They be outnumbered.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 24, 2021)

patwi said:


> Gonna go and look at shep pups in the morn .. whites and black and tans



What could be more fun?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Such a way with words Morning


It's my livelihood. (That's a lie, but what the hey.)  Buy some of my novels, ya semiliterate yay-hoo.

You'd like this one, I know:




Take a really good look at that sum-barine.  Notice it has a dozen deck guns, including heavy artillery.  That sub also carried two aircraft.  It was a real sub.  

The smoky wrecked city is a photo recon of Aachen (just inside the border of Germany).  Look close at that, and you will see some pore bastages walking down the "street".


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Here's some not-faked photos:
> 
> A. They climb trees.  On the VERY rare occasions when it gets cold here, they fall out of the trees by the dozens.  You can go along and pick them up and clock them with a hatchet.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the boarder crossers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What could be more fun?


Puppy Breath in the morning, almost as good as Napalm


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2021)

Morning OFC.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 24, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.




what’s so good about it?

commies are everywhere , they run the education system and have infiltrated all levels from superintendent to special Ed teachers


----------



## Bubba (Aug 24, 2021)

Getta rope....root 'em out & string 'em up.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 24, 2021)

Watch the rest run like cockroaches. Love that look of "whoops I'm surrounded by the unwoke, helppppp." Bang.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Aug 24, 2021)

cutting commie heads off was in a movie I Once saw...


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> "Mom and two baby"  whats? <-- Your note caught my eye and made me smile... even though I have no idea what kinda creatchy-poos you are coddling.
> 
> The Sneakydicker Chateau is the epicenter of wildie animobile hangouts around here.  Every day for the last 15+ years, the resident peacocks show up in both front and back yards, waiting for their black oil seeds and dry cat food !! They leave their feathers here each year.  I've got several hundred in vases all over the place.  I give them to workmen I hire when I find out they have kids or cats. <-- Cats go nuts over peacock feathers.
> 
> ...


Good ole Michigan Whitetail Deer. Had a couple 'o bucks up last week. Absolutely huge racks on 'em.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Good ole Michigan Whitetail Deer. Had a couple 'o bucks up last week. Absolutely huge racks on 'em.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright, Iguana tell you a story.  I had watched a few of those films where Floriduh iguana hunter-removers go around with airguns dispatching the prehistoric bastages... I noticed that at a certain size, they declare the dead lizard as being "eatin' size".
> 
> Well, as I type this, I could lay a hunnert dollar bill on the desktop as a bet:  I can go out right now, and walk 300 feet.  And I will see at least one, mebbe up to five iguanas strung out along the canal bank.  No iguanas, I lose the bet.  <-- Don't take me up on it.
> 
> ...



*I love kimchi, but not if it has passed through a camel! Do they have camels in Korea? If anyone knows, you would. *


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> what’s so good about it?
> 
> commies are everywhere , they run the education system and have infiltrated all levels from superintendent to special Ed teachers


I try to start every day off with a good attitude.  Unfortunately, as you are already bitchen, it falls apart quickly.

Walk is done.   Veg room on today's menu.  Up-potting and feeding.  Should be an easy day unless something pop's up. 

@ Big, speaking of bad day....my neighbor thinks me and Mrs Pute are Murder's.  We haven't gotten the jab.....

Breakfast and downstairs.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 24, 2021)

pute said:


> I try to start every day off with a good attitude.  Unfortunately, as you are already bitchen, it falls apart quickly.
> 
> Walk is done.   Veg room on today's menu.  Up-potting and feeding.  Should be an easy day unless something pop's up.
> 
> ...



hahahahahaha!...we are at war brother , we are being invaded at our souther borders , refugees and terrorists are here now on a direct flight from Afghanistan , only god knows who is on those fv ck ing airplanes  , the revolution is upon us , many are asleep at the wheel , just like the Germans who sang Bringing In The Sheves on Sunday morning as the trains full of prisoners rolled by the church on the way to the prison camps......

it is the beginning of the End of the World and most folks are asleep


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

pute said:


> I try to start every day off with a good attitude.  Unfortunately, as you are already bitchen, it falls apart quickly.
> 
> Walk is done.   Veg room on today's menu.  Up-potting and feeding.  Should be an easy day unless something pop's up.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Aug 24, 2021)

"It was the best of times, it was the worst of time s." Tale of two cities."

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Lost Horizons 
*Shangri-La*


----------



## Bubba (Aug 24, 2021)

Loved that old movie. A few years ago I decided to look it up. Well, it like many other timeless classics were allowed to purify in the can.  They restored it, but Many parts were so bad that the only repair was to freeze on the last good frame as the sound rolls on, untill it hits another good area...sad.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Lost Horizons
> *Shangri-La*



did you know that movie was filmed in Ojai California?....one of my favorite places that I’ve lived


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 24, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> what’s so good about it?
> 
> commies are everywhere , they run the education system and have infiltrated all levels from superintendent to special Ed teachers



*Thank God I already had my schooling. I don't have children, but it hurts me that my nephews have bought into all the progressive hysteria. I never even hear from them, only my sister's euphemisms about them.*


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Good ole Michigan Whitetail Deer. Had a couple 'o bucks up last week. Absolutely huge racks on 'em.


We had a small problem with them when I lived up near the North Pole...


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 24, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> did you know that movie was filmed in Ojai California?....one of my favorite places that I’ve lived



*Have never seen this version. Have watched and loved Lost Horizon many times.*


----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 24, 2021)

Goodeven my friends smoked the pipe now smokin hookah... relaxin here how yall doin?


----------



## sean gismonte (Aug 24, 2021)

I came to this forum in 2010. Now its 2021. It felt like yesterday to me!

Guess what my username and Marijiuana have in common?


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2021)

Welcome back sean.  Can't wait to hear the answer.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 24, 2021)

What a crowd!
What a crowd!

I can’t get no respect!


Lost Horizon , parts of it filmed in Ojai










Many exteriors were filmed on location in Palm Springs, Lucerne Valley, the Ojai Valley, the Mojave Desert, the Sierra Nevada Mountains, and in what is now Westlake Village, adding the cost of transporting cast, crew, and equipment to the swelling budget.[14]

here is old downtown Ojai ..we hung out in that park across from all those shops , under that big arch....looking down the street there is a tower on the left , a bell tower...that is where the post office was







couple shots of the valley


----------



## Weirdscenes (Aug 25, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon Brothers of the Bud.  Just a bit past one here.  I finally got around to cutting down a Lemon Betty.  Love this stuff.  Great Satava buzz.
> 
> Gotta get back at it but here is a pic of the main stem.
> 
> View attachment 277200


Wish I could grow stuff like that - doesn't really seem to happen that way with autos


----------



## Weirdscenes (Aug 25, 2021)

It ain't changed that much


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2021)

Morning OFC.


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2021)

Hellooooooooo....Long day here.  Just finished an hour ago.  Must have been a long day here as well.  
Guess I will bail since everybody is at the bar.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 26, 2021)

Went out to get the paper. At the very moment I stepped back in the garage, the weirdest thing happened.

A _wall_ of water came down!  Rain fit to frighten Noah.  I could not see 100' down my driveway.  The air turned fargin grey.

I just stood there and looked.  There was a very slow (2mph?) "wind" and the wall of water was clearly connected to the cooler air.  It was moving left to right (east to west).

The above sounds like a description of a thermocline in water... except this one was in air, and horizontal. 

One side dry but very humid, twenty feet away, a cooler waterfall.

OK... Didn't know s hit like that was on my Bucket List, but I've got it crossed off anyway.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 26, 2021)

Go through this carefully.  It truly explains the "why" the jab is a contagion itself:


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 26, 2021)

Good morning old farts. "Wake 'n bake" time, Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 26, 2021)

Puff puff pass

waiting on the train that comes home sweet Mary
hoping that the train is on time




.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 26, 2021)

Sitting downtown in a railway station
One toke over the line

PUFF PUFF PUFF Pass right


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2021)

12 service Members have been kill Nice right


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2021)

Finally finished my trimming duties.  Been a looooong two days.  I just looked and it's beer thirty. 


ROSTERMAN said:


> 12 service Members have been kill Nice right


Holly crap.  What a mess.  Wonder what is going on in the Situation room on the hill.....Don't worry....everything is under control.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 26, 2021)

wanna bet they were considered expendable


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Finally finished my trimming duties.  Been a looooong two days.  I just looked and it's beer thirty.
> 
> Holly crap.  What a mess.  Wonder what is going on in the Situation room on the hill.....Don't worry....everything is under control.


One Good Thing is if in the area of a direct Hit you Vaporize Quickly


The vaporization would occur so quickly that the person would simply cease to exist. The nervous system that sends pain signals to your brain would be gone quicker than it could get a signal to your brain, telling you to feel pain.
The fastest recorded signal that the nervous system has sent was clocked at 120 m/s, while the fireball expands at a rate of ~ 200 m/s.

It would be akin to flicking a light switch, one moment you're there, the next you're gone.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 26, 2021)

*Where is our military might? It has been hamstrung  by ineffectual leadership.*


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 26, 2021)

*Excuse me. We have remarks. So weak.

Semper Fidelis, my darling deceased Marine.

What a liar. Okay, I don't want to go too far. It is so freaking unbelievable. I' m stopping now.*


----------



## Patwi (Aug 26, 2021)

never understood where 6he term ' jar head ' came from


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 26, 2021)

patwi said:


> never understood where 6he term ' jar head ' came from



It referred simply to the haircut of new recruits. Nowadays, I think it is called a Caesar cut, and there are several variations.

So funny, until I had my own Marine, I thought the nickname meant they were dense mentally. Nothing  could be further from the truth. My Marine was brilliant, and always ready to protect us.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 26, 2021)

then life is good


----------



## Bubba (Aug 26, 2021)

I always figured it came from the "High and Tight" hair doo they don.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2021)

Devil Dogs, Sea going bell hops, but the one that would always set 'em off is when you called them Naval Infantry. Some almost wanted to scrap over that one until you reminded them what it said at the top of their paychecks.


----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 26, 2021)

^^^^^~~~ US NAVY vet here..


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2021)

Did my 24 months.   Back when we were spit on and called baby  rapers.  You ask me I didn't ask you.  I just wanted to be a hippie and grow my hair.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2021)

Got nothing but respect for those that went. I've also got respect for those that refused.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 26, 2021)

I was neither. I had a draft card, but they cut off the draft when I was 18. Whew!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I was neither. I had a draft card, but they cut off the draft when I was 18. Whew!
> 
> Bubba


You are a couple of years younger than me.  But, never went over seas.  Never faced live fire.  I must have had a guardian angel.  I was also good at hiding in the corner.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 27, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. I got that letter that started "Greetings, from the President of the United States, you are hearby ordered to report for induction on 11/24/1967 at 0600 hours in front of the Federal building. We lined up and were told to count off by threes. All threes, one step forward, you are now Marines. I was a two. Became a crewchief on a Cobra helicopter gunship. I spent 2 years and 8 dats in Vietnam.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> It referred simply to the haircut of new recruits. Nowadays, I think it is called a Caesar cut, and there are several variations.
> 
> So funny, until I had my own Marine, I thought the nickname meant they were dense mentally. Nothing  could be further from the truth. My Marine was brilliant, and always ready to protect us.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> One Good Thing is if in the area of a direct Hit you Vaporize Quickly It would be akin to flicking a light switch, one moment you're there, the next you're gone.



Poof!  I wonder if there are any virgins involved?



Shiloh said:


> So funny, until I had my own Marine, I thought the nickname meant they were dense mentally. Nothing  could be further from the truth. My Marine was brilliant, and always ready to protect us.



Semper fi!  I thought everyone knew Marines are brilliant, and the corps is where its at, which is why it is often times referred to as the "crouch".



Hippie420 said:


> Devil Dogs, Sea going bell hops, but the one that would always set 'em off is when you called them Naval Infantry. Some almost wanted to scrap over that one until you reminded them what it said at the top of their paychecks.



You forgot grunt and will have to admit we have the prettiest uniforms.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 27, 2021)

pute said:


> You are a couple of years younger than me.  But, never went over seas.  Never faced live fire.  I must have had a guardian angel.  I was also good at hiding in the corner.


I never faced live fire in the military....but....lol

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2021)

Morning OFC.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 27, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> *Semper fi!  I thought everyone knew Marines are brilliant, and the corps is where its at, which is why it is often times referred to as the "crouch".*
> You forgot grunt and will have to admit we have the prettiest uniforms.


Actually, it was *"The Crotch"*. <-- I oughta know:  I'm named after Lt. Gen. Ed W. Snedeker of the US Mahreen Coah.  As I've said before, NFW would I try to follow that act!

We useta call Unca Sam's Misguided Children, "Gomers".  Gawd help the Mahreen that came outa MCRD in San Diego -- they were _always_ "Hollywood Marines".  I also remember new Mahreens being called Q-tips because their white skin had not yet tanned (high and tight).

Well, ya got me goin'... another ding in a jarhead's helmet:  "Pogey bait".

"Pogey" comes from Chinese... Prostitute.  Pogey bait was Mahreen trading stuff (candy).  Dunno what it is today...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

You died in 1995?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 27, 2021)

Every now and then, he liked to chew on barbed wire wrapped like a cigar.  He had more Valor awards and "V's" than I have shirt buttons.  Just lookit that pic and see that under the hard crust was a heart of _adamantine_.  <-- Look it up.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Actually, it was *"The Crotch"*. <-- I oughta know:  I'm named after Lt. Gen. Ed W. Snedeker of the US Mahreen Coah.  As I've said before, NFW would I try to follow that act!
> 
> We useta call Unca Sam's Misguided Children, "Gomers".  Gawd help the Mahreen that came outa MCRD in San Diego -- they were _always_ "Hollywood Marines".  I also remember new Mahreens being called Q-tips because their white skin had not yet tanned (high and tight).
> 
> ...



And thank dog for spell checks brother Walt!  Do I infer you were an elite %$#@! island marine"

Interestingly the LA Cajuns refer to Pogey bait as bait for the small fish they use to bait their hooks.  IE: Cut into Pogey bait meant cut into very small bits for chumming.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 277583
> 
> You died in 1995?



How about Chesty Puller!


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2021)

Afternoon OFC.  My fargin refrigerator compressor went out last night.  3 years old and this will be the third time it has to be worked on.  Only problem....will be a week from today until the repairman can schedule in.  Gonna be heil going a week with out a frig in the summer.  

Son in Law brought a couple of really good coolers and along with the 2 I already have should get us by.  Will be buying ice every day though.  Nothing is built to last anymore.  What a country.  Do we even have one anymore.  

Gotta go and cut the grass now.   Wife will handle the repacking the coolers.  

How long before beer thirty gets here.......I need one.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2021)

How about packing some dry ice in it?

I feel your pain. Old Hen came upstairs yesterday with a, "Honeyyyy, the washer doesn't work." Six bills later and I'm picking a new one up tomorrow. Didn't feel like doing it during a monsoon. Joy of joys, I get to drag the dead one up the stairs and get the new one down and hooked up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Every now and then, he liked to chew on barbed wire wrapped like a cigar.


Really?


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> How about packing some dry ice in it?
> 
> I feel your pain. Old Hen came upstairs yesterday with a, "Honeyyyy, the washer doesn't work." Six bills later and I'm picking a new one up tomorrow. Didn't feel like doing it during a monsoon. Joy of joys, I get to drag the dead one up the stairs and get the new one down and hooked up.



Was gonna do dry  ice in coolers. But....just got done cutting the front lawn and came in for a glass of ice water and the compressor started up again.  Still buzzing but at least working for now.  Don't know how long I can keep it running but I have everything (except ice) to get me by.   I will get through this......just another pebble in the highway of life.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 27, 2021)

pute said:


> Was gonna do dry  ice in coolers. But....just got done cutting the front lawn and came in for a glass of ice water and the compressor started up again.  Still buzzing but at least working for now.  Don't know how long I can keep it running but I have everything (except ice) to get me by.   I will get through this......just another pebble in the highway of life.


Sounds like your capacitor or start relay is bad…
Don’t cancel your appointment.
When the capacitor gets weak, you never know if that compressor will start or not.


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Sounds like your capacitor or start relay is bad…
> Don’t cancel your appointment.
> When the capacitor gets weak, you never know if that compressor will start or not.


Not about to drop the appointment.  Had this happen with the dishwasher.  Door wouldn't lock.  Made an appointment, started locking, dropped the appointment and quit working.  Cost me an extra week for dropping the appointment. 

Another water break.  To fricken hot for this old man.  Neighbors all have their son's cut the grass....I had a daughter.  Guess she could teach me cheer-leading......

Should check in and see what is happening in the world.....I know it is bad so I will leave it at that.  Been so long since I have heard good news.....forgot what it sounded like.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2021)

Our side by side fridge has been worked on one time and its over 20yrs old and still kicking..


----------



## kevinn (Aug 27, 2021)

I have a 2nd frig (no freezer) for drinks, etc.  It comes handy for such an occasion and they are not too expensive.


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Our side by side fridge has been worked on one time and its over 20yrs old and still kicking..


Isn't that amazing.  All my appliances, tv's and such used to last 20 years or more with no repairs needed.  Most of the stuff was replaced because it just go old....shouldn't have done that....now I have to buy a warranty and the guy is here every other month for something. 

Just had to replace a Samsung 42" tv.....4 years old....out of warranty.  Now on my shit list of what not to buy.  Kenmore is right there as well.  ANYTHING FROM SEARS.....banned.  Glad the fockers went broke....all stores closed here.  I used to buy from sears all the time......Fk me once sham on you.....fk me twice shame on me. 

My working day is over.  Sure is a lot shorter with no trimming on the agenda.   Jacuzzi, cold Modelo and bowl.  Life it good .....  busy but good. As long as you can keep the outside world away.  

This is what you get for getting into bed with a product that sympathizes with China.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2021)

Thats what ya get for drinking that nasty shit.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Our side by side fridge has been worked on one time and its over 20yrs old and still kicking..


They don’t make shit like they used to.

I have one customer with a 30+year old Coleman air conditioner.
I have maintained it for years, the homeowner asked about replacing it…
I told him to leave it till it dies. Those old units were built like tanks.
That was like 5 years ago, 
Still running strong.


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2021)

Just like cars, all the on board computers.  Most don't know how to work everything.  They are a huge distraction....much like texting and something is always going wrong. 

I have a sensor on my low tire warning light going bad.  It is in the tire I hope.  I have checked the air pressure several times and there is no leak.  Trip to the dealership because of technology.  I would just leave it but the flashing light drives me crazy....especially at night.


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2021)

Fk you America...I'm taking my nike shoes and playing for China.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats what ya get for drinking that nasty shit.


It is great for cleaning stains in toilet bowls.  TINS


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Really?


Chewed 'em until they were gone.  Awesome to watch.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

pute said:


> Just like cars, all the on board computers.  Most don't know how to work everything.  They are a huge distraction....much like texting and something is always going wrong.
> 
> I have a sensor on my low tire warning light going bad.  It is in the tire I hope.  I have checked the air pressure several times and there is no leak.  Trip to the dealership because of technology.  I would just leave it but the flashing light drives me crazy....especially at night.


You can look up your model sensor and buy a set on Amazon or ebay
Then you need to bring the car into a tire place , they remove the tire from rim install the new units and sync them to car (quick if you have the tool I do) 
They just screw into the valve stem hole from inside the tire.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

pute said:


> Fk you America...I'm taking my nike shoes and playing for China.....


POS would be nothing without his original fans
Go FO


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> It is great for cleaning stains in toilet bowls.  TINS


Phosphoric acid/GH down/milk stone remover, Coke.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Chewed 'em until they were gone.  Awesome to watch.


Barb wire? What'd it do, rust away?


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You can look up your model sensor and buy a set on Amazon or ebay
> Then you need to bring the car into a tire place , they remove the tire from rim install the new units and sync them to car (quick if you have the tool I do)
> They just screw into the valve stem hole from inside the tire.


I owned a dealership....I still have friends in low places.  That unlike the fridge won't be a problem.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

pute said:


> I owned a dealership....I still have friends in low places.  That unlike the fridge won't be a problem.


I wanted to add if one is going the others will not be far behind
Have them see if you sending units can have just new batteries installed.
The Batteries only last so long.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

pute said:


> I owned a dealership....I still have friends in low places.  That unlike the fridge won't be a problem.


And once again NO! I am not in the market for a used car Sir.


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2021)

^^^^Ahhh....can't make a decision without your wife.  We see that all the time with Hen Pecked guys like you.  Bring your wife by the dealership and we'll dicker (d i c k her).


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2021)

In the mean time We will steal your trade,  stick you with a warranty you don't want and  inflate the interest rate.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^Ahhh....can't make a decision without your wife.  We see that all the time with Hen Pecked guys like you.  Bring your wife by the dealership and we'll dicker (d i c k her).


I thought Hopper was talking to me 
Hhahahahahaahha  LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

pute said:


> In the mean time We will steal your trade,  stick you with a warranty you don't want and  inflate the interest rate.


Don't forget roadway hazard and the special clearcoat to protect the shine of your car  Such a Bargain

Oh and have we an undercoat for you............................. Extra heavy dutty LOL he


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

When I buy new cars I am prepared for Battle.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Don't forget roadway hazard and the special clearcoat to protect the shine of your car  Such a Bargain
> 
> Oh and have we an undercoat for you............................. Extra heavy dutty LOL he


You forgot the Scotchgarde for the upholstery. 

I'M BACK from another successful Beer Day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You forgot the Scotchgarde for the upholstery.
> 
> I'M BACK from another successful Beer Day.



Run Hopper Run Hippies been a beering


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2021)

You guy's know a lot, undercoat and snake oil (were good ones) but THERE ARE MANY MANY MORE!.   DON'T BUY A CAR WITHOUT ME!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Barb wire? What'd it do, rust away?


Well, if you _must_ pry... Every now and the for the spice of it, he'd use an acetylene torch to melt it so he could chew it easier and spit it farther.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2021)

pute said:


> I owned a dealership....I still have friends in low places.  That unlike the fridge won't be a problem.


Did you use to play the game of I have to check with the manager on the price to see if I can go that low   LOL
I walk out the door when they play that


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 28, 2021)

Good morning old farts. They didn't kill me doing the lung biopsy, so you mofos still gotta put up with me. It be "wake 'n bake" time at the old fart roundup. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon OFC.  My fargin refrigerator compressor went out last night.  3 years old and this will be the third time it has to be worked on.  Only problem....will be a week from today until the repairman can schedule in.  Gonna be heil going a week with out a frig in the summer.





Hippie420 said:


> I feel your pain. Old Hen came upstairs yesterday with a, "Honeyyyy, the washer doesn't work." Six bills later and I'm picking a new one up tomorrow. Didn't feel like doing it during a monsoon. Joy of joys, I get to drag the dead one up the stairs and get the new one down and hooked up.



Commiseration gentlemen!  Our 22 cf freezer, washer and drier, furnace, and hot water tank are all in our basement and I've replaced all multiple times.  



pute said:


> Was gonna do dry  ice in coolers. But....just got done cutting the front lawn and came in for a glass of ice water and the compressor started up again.



Good luck on it running until the cavalry arrives brother.  If it is a faulty relay, you can sometimes restart them by unplugging and replugging/repeat.  

If a loose connection, a shake.  If the thermostatic control, run it up and down.  



ROSTERMAN said:


> POS would be nothing without his original fans Go FO



It amazes me how many celebrities have grown to loathe the country that provided their opportunity for wealth.  Where else would it be possible for most of them?



ROSTERMAN said:


> When I buy new cars I am prepared for Battle.



I solved that issue once and for all in 1977 when I factory ordered and financed my last new car.  Since that time I've let the original owner take the hit and have paid cash for premium used cars, or restored/built my own from a classic.  Not paying the first few years depreciation and interest didn't really save money, but gave me more money to invest wisely in more toys.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 28, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning old farts. They didn't kill me doing the lung biopsy, so you mofos still gotta put up with me. It be "wake 'n bake" time at the old fart roundup. Puffin' 'n Passin'.



Congratulations on once again surviving brother!  Good luck with the test results!


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2021)

Morning OFC.  My frig is still working.   Feel like I won the lottery.  Still 6 days to go until the repair guy gets here......wonder how long it will last.

Happy Shatterday!    Low 90's today.  Nice cool morning though.  

My beans are all played out in the veggie garden.  Will pull them as soon as I am done downstairs.  I am in mater heaven though.  I wait all yeah for homegrown ....  Only time I eat maters.... won't eat a store bought....no flavor.

Thinking there is some football on today.... my favorite time of the year.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  My frig is still working.   Feel like I won the lottery.  Still 6 days to go until the repair guy gets here......wonder how long it will last.
> 
> Happy Shatterday!    Low 90's today.  Nice cool morning though.
> 
> ...


The Kneeling Guy made me hate football


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2021)

College football


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2021)

pute said:


> My beans are all played out in the veggie garden.  Will pull them as soon as I am done downstairs.


pute -- You triggered an *old* memory. (From the 1940's!) 

Bean time was actually sorta fun for us kids.  Our job was to have a nice big needle threaded with kite string... We'd sit there and stick the needle through the middle of the string bean.  Airplane propeller style... you could spin the bean on the string. You tied a knot around the first bean so it doesn't come off.

We cut off the stem, left the pointy end alone.

The beans were strung so they almost touched.  We'd get 8'-10' strings of beans and hang them from the rafters in the attic.  In a coupla months, when there is absolutely no fargin way on Gawd's good green earth to get home-grown string beans... _we_ had home-grown string beans.

Just cook 'em like you would when picked fresh.  My fave way was cooking them in bacon fat.  To me, they were better than vine fresh.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The Kneeling Guy made me hate football


People on their knees... As long as they fall to their knees when I come walking by, I will tolerate it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2021)

God bless American Sojers!!!  Click on the link.  You will be pleased.  And it will be another case of "They Must Be Shown" how evil certain aspects of things are.









						Operation 'Pineapple Express' - Rogue Team of Retired US Vets Rescue Afghan Allies During Secret Missions Conducted BEHIND BIDEN'S BACK
					

A group of highly trained US military veterans have been conducting secret rescue missions behind the political name State Department’s back, rescuing hundreds of Afghan allies from Afghanistan with their heroic efforts. Furious over the terrible situation in they had already sacrificed so much to...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




*Their courageous efforts have enabled 630 people to safely get to their evacuation flights out of Afghanistan. *

The volunteer unit was commanded by Lt. Col. Scott Mann, a retired Green Beret commander. He explained how the team was proud to have risked their lives to save “*dozens of high-risk individuals, families with small children, orphans, and pregnant women.”*


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2021)

Old Hen and I picked up the new washer, hauled it home, dragged the dead one up and the new one down, and hooked 'er up. Mission accomplished.
Had to keep reminding her not to be trying to muscle the things and let me do most the work, but she's hard headed.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2021)

Now all you have to do is get rid of the old one....did you get a warranty?


----------



## Patwi (Aug 28, 2021)

are warranties worth it


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2021)

Just the normal one year on the washer. The old one went out back to wait for a trailer load of scrap to be taken back to the recycle yard.
OH used to think I was nuts for bothering to take stuff to the junk yard 'til I spotted two diesel truck batteries on the side of the road. Snatched 'em up, stopped by the junk yard, got my cash, and her and I drank at the local watering hole  for free that evening.
Besides, if I can keep stuff out of a landfill, I figure it's worth it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2021)

patwi said:


> are warranties worth it


On most stuff, no. On Visio TVs, yes.


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2021)

I never used to buy warranties.  But, now with appliances going out all the time I have changed my mind.  Sure saved me some $$$.  Guy will be out next week.  I see him so often we actually have gotten to be .....  well we both have the same feelings about what is going on in both here and abroad.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 29, 2021)

Airbone said:


> They don’t make shit like they used to.
> 
> I have one customer with a 30+year old Coleman air conditioner.
> I have maintained it for years, the homeowner asked about replacing it…
> ...


Same here. Guy came out 2 years ago cleaned it and put in 300 worth of the expensive old school freon. Ran for 10+years I've lived here. The brand stamp says "Montgomery Wards." It was made by Rheem, the guy said from the date code it was from 1983! Cools whole house just great.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You can look up your model sensor and buy a set on Amazon or ebay
> Then you need to bring the car into a tire place , they remove the tire from rim install the new units and sync them to car (quick if you have the tool I do)
> They just screw into the valve stem hole from inside the tire.


Just put a tiny piece of black electrical tape over to the light. 

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2021)

Good Funday morning old farts, how ya'll be ?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 29, 2021)

pute said:


> I am in mater heaven though.  I wait all yeah for homegrown ....  Only time I eat maters.... won't eat a store bought....no flavor.



Dad was always in a contest with his friends to have the first ta'maters of the season, the best, the most, and the last, so I was spoiled early on what vine ripened tomatoes should taste like.  I did learn another trick at our Skunk Pharm garden site that makes them even sweeter which I will share.  

At Skunk Pharm Research, we grew our joint cannabis garden indoors in 25 gallon smart pots and fed them tea brewed using fish fertilizer.  Our grow was in Eloquentsolution's basement and she vacuumed up the runoff when she fed them, and then fed that to her tomatoes.  Wow, what a difference!!



Hippie420 said:


> Old Hen and I picked up the new washer, hauled it home, dragged the dead one up and the new one down, and hooked 'er up. Mission accomplished.



Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lul lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations!  Let the celebration begin!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2021)

Sunday!
sunday!
sunday!










and some trippy designs


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Boy did I kill some brain cells last night.  Felt so good I might do it again tonight.   

Nice cool cloudy morning.  What to do with it.  Everything is in order both downstairs and up....inside and out....so looking more like a putter about kind of day.  That will be nice for a change.

Frig is still cooling....one more day closer to the repair man's visit.  

Guess I will make some bubble hash with my free time today.  Always something to do.  Will  take some pictures.  

Dog wants to go out back.  Will also feed the critters.    Later.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Just put a tiny piece of black electrical tape over to the light.
> 
> Bubba


The "GI fix".  Works great.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2021)

mornin' 

my son's mother in law and sister in law's family drove all night from New Orleans to my son's house escape the geoengineered manmade hurricane which is a good move I think..
but, 10 minutes ago my son called me and asked if I had any extra joints to give her because the mil is nauseated bad from nerves, their german shep is too . lol

so, loading up blue dream , pootie tang, skywalker og ..and other loose stuff for the sick and impaired .. lol


----------



## Bubba (Aug 29, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The "GI fix".  Works great.


I had a Nissan like that.  Engine light on (rarely a bad thing, you don't want the electrical warn light!) and it was caused by a leaky piece of rubber vaccum tube that dealt with EGR system.  Car ran fine otherwise for another decade.  Then sold to neighbor who kept driving it.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 29, 2021)

patwi said:


> mornin'
> 
> my son's mother in law and sister in law's family drove all night from New Orleans to my son's house escape the geoengineered manmade hurricane which is a good move I think..
> but, 10 minutes ago my son called me and asked if I had any extra joints to give her because the mil is nauseated bad from nerves, their german shep is too . lol
> ...


Now THAT is a CARE package deluxe!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I had a Nissan like that.  Engine light on (rarely a bad thing, you don't want the electrical warn light!) and it was caused by a leaky piece of rubber vaccum tube that dealt with EGR system.  Car ran fine otherwise for another decade.  Then sold to neighbor who kept driving it.
> 
> Bubba


There's a video on youtube that shows a guy that rolled 400K on a Jeep JKU. Said the check engine light had been on for the last 200K.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2021)

Morning OFC. Walk time....happy moanday


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Walk time....happy moanday


----------



## Bubba (Aug 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You can look up your model sensor and buy a set on Amazon or ebay
> Then you need to bring the car into a tire place , they remove the tire from rim install the new units and sync them to car (quick if you have the tool I do)
> They just screw into the valve stem hole from inside the tire.


Friend of mine just went through this. Took tire in, 80 bucks for new valve with sensor. He brought just the tire in. They told him he needed to bring the whole car in for some adjustments to the computer....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 30, 2021)

pute said:


> In the mean time We will steal your trade,  stick you with a warranty you don't want and  inflate the interest rate.


Don't forget the "undercoating" as well.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Friend of mine just went through this. Took tire in, 80 bucks for new valve with sensor. He brought just the tire in. They told him he needed to bring the whole car in for some adjustments to the computer....
> 
> Bubba


If you have one of these you can do it yourself much much cheaper


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If you have one of these you can do it yourself much much cheaper
> View attachment 277746


Good to know.....everybody that has one of those raise your hand.

Turned out to be a semi-procuctive day.  Farted around in the grow for a while.  Then on to the veggie garden.  Picked a bunch of maters, cukes and more squash.  Need to pull more carrots and beats but no room left.  Just bough Mrs Pute another dehydrator.  We now have two.  She will be busy for a month dehydrating, canning, making salsa and all the shit that goes with it. 

Refrigerator quit and hasn't come back on.  Funny thing, both ice makers are still working so the frig is semi cool.  Just had to move the frozen stuff into coolers.  The guy will be here Wednesday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Good to know.....everybody that has one of those raise your hand.
> 
> Turned out to be a semi-procuctive day.  Farted around in the grow for a while.  Then on to the veggie garden.  Picked a bunch of maters, cukes and more squash.  Need to pull more carrots and beats but no room left.  Just bough Mrs Pute another dehydrator.  We now have two.  She will be busy for a month dehydrating, canning, making salsa and all the shit that goes with it.
> 
> Refrigerator quit and hasn't come back on.  Funny thing, both ice makers are still working so the frig is semi cool.  Just had to move the frozen stuff into coolers.  The guy will be here Wednesday.


Did you try unplugging and plug back in, also try mover it to a colder setting back to a lower one sometimes it tricks it and could be caused by bad temp control in the door
Put is the freezer part still working just refrig part not getting cold
You could have a clogged diffuser from freezer to refrig sections


----------



## Patwi (Aug 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You could have a clogged diffuser from freezer to refrig sections




I've had that before ..


Doc visit today was nice , hernia will be cleaned up and meshed ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2021)

Just went through that crap with the fridge in the garage. Freezer worked, refrigerator didn't. Pulled everything out and did a extensive defrost with an old hair dryer over a couple of hours. Works fine now.

Remember that washer I replaced? Damned thing didn't work from the get go. OH went back to Menard's and told them what it was doing. Bad control board. Said to bring it back and they'd swap it for another one. Unhook the sucker, load it on a handcart, up the stairs, out the door, and into the van. Got the new one and re-did everything I'd done the day before. This one works, thank Buddha. What a PITA. It wasn't fun the first time, and I swear those stairs grew a few this time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2021)

Forgot to mention, the refrigerator thing was supposedly caused by putting stuff all the way to the back of the freezer. I guess it needs some room to move cold air to the fridge.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Just went through that crap with the fridge in the garage. Freezer worked, refrigerator didn't. Pulled everything out and did a extensive defrost with an old hair dryer over a couple of hours. Works fine now.
> 
> Remember that washer I replaced? Damned thing didn't work from the get go. OH went back to Menard's and told them what it was doing. Bad control board. Said to bring it back and they'd swap it for another one. Unhook the sucker, load it on a handcart, up the stairs, out the door, and into the van. Got the new one and re-did everything I'd done the day before. This one works, thank Buddha. What a PITA. It wasn't fun the first time, and I swear those stairs grew a few this time.


Yep Ice build up between the freeze and frig sections


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Forgot to mention, the refrigerator thing was supposedly caused by putting stuff all the way to the back of the freezer. I guess it needs some room to move cold air to the fridge.


Would have been an expensive service call just to have the tech move the meat packs in front of the air way vents


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you try unplugging and plug back in, also try mover it to a colder setting back to a lower one sometimes it tricks it and could be caused by bad temp control in the door
> Put is the freezer part still working just refrig part not getting cold
> You could have a clogged diffuser from freezer to refrig sections


Well, I opened the airtight hatch and removed the muffler bearings and found a broken hinge.  So I calibrated the fuel mixture to gov't specifications and it is heating just fine now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

Another thing people forget to do is vac under the front inspection plate (it pulls off the lower bottom and dust and dog hiar can make it run warmer , 
It is pretty important so the motor does not burn out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Well, I opened the airtight hatch and removed the muffler bearings and found a broken hinge.  So I calibrated the fuel mixture to gov't specifications and it is heating just fine now.


What did the flux capacitor look like, was it glowing red or yellow, sometimes if you through in a few banana peels it will run like new again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Well, I opened the airtight hatch and removed the muffler bearings and found a broken hinge.  So I calibrated the fuel mixture to gov't specifications and it is heating just fine now.


If so I bet your wife fixed it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

Muffler bearings are so dang hard to come by these days


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

Good Night to all my fellow Farts


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If so I bet your wife fixed it


She must have....working fine now.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good Night to all my fellow Farts



check out these hotties for some sweet dreams




.https://youtu.be/VNUgsbKisp8


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2021)

Good night


----------



## Bubba (Aug 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you try unplugging and plug back in, also try mover it to a colder setting back to a lower one sometimes it tricks it and could be caused by bad temp control in the door
> Put is the freezer part still working just refrig part not getting cold
> You could have a clogged diffuser from freezer to refrig sections


Last time mine wasn't cooling well, a super good vacuum cleaning of all the dust bunny's in the internals got it going, that was 5 yrs ago.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Muffler bearings are so dang hard to come by these days


And then the expensive aligning of the bearings themselves. An old world procedure performed by very few with rare "secret equipment" and all.

Pray for a muffler bearing freecar by 2030!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Refrigerator quit and hasn't come back on.  Funny thing, both ice makers are still working so the frig is semi cool.  Just had to move the frozen stuff into coolers.  The guy will be here Wednesday.





pute said:


> She must have....working fine now.



Suspense!  The spice of life!

Oral surgery this morning to resolve the issue with the implant that keeps breaking the screw.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Damn near cold outside this morning.  Gonna be a nice cool walk.  Frig is operating properly .... One more day until the guy gets here.

Gotta get my walk in....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

Dang fell asleep in the chair , my wife woke me up I was like where am I
I only slept an hr or so last night


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2021)

Im in my Office at work. Bunch of lazy fkers. Get your asses to work.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 31, 2021)

Bubba said:


> And then the expensive aligning of the bearings themselves. An old world It procedure performed by very few with rare "secret equipment" and all.
> 
> Pray for a muffler bearing freecar by 2030!
> 
> Bubba


What causes the most problems is people being too lazy to rotate the air in their tires. It's just not safe to run winter air in your tires during the summer/summer air in the fall/ fall air in the winter.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Im in my Office at work. Bunch of lazy fkers. Get your asses to work.


No.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2021)

Same shit my 2 yr old grandson says.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Damn near cold outside this morning.  Gonna be a nice cool walk.  Frig is operating properly .... One more day until the guy gets here.
> 
> Gotta get my walk in....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Im in my Office at work. Bunch of lazy fkers. Get your asses to work.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2021)

Back from my walk.  

Started brewing tea at 7am......will be done brewing between 10 and 11.  Girls are gonna get fed and beneficial tea both today.....in about 3 hrs they will be happier than a Five Dollar ***** on New Years Eve.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Back from my walk.
> 
> Started brewing tea at 7am......will be done brewing between 10 and 11.  Girls are gonna get fed and beneficial tea both today.....in about 3 hrs they will be happier than a Five Dollar ***** on New Years Eve.


Can you briefly tell us how you make yours


----------



## Bubba (Aug 31, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> What causes the most problems is people being too lazy to rotate the air in their tires. It's just not safe to run winter air in your tires during the summer/summer air in the fall/ fall air in the winter.


And when they do rotate, they forget to include the spare which must be refilled with spare air.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Can you briefly tell us how you make yours


Later today....busy


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 31, 2021)

After 61 years of marriage, I finally got up the courage to ask my wife if I was the only one she had ever made love to.

She said, "Yes.  You are the only one.  All the others were 8's, 9's, or 10's."


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> After 61 years of marriage, I finally got up the courage to ask my wife if I was the only one she had ever made love to.
> 
> She said, "Yes.  You are the only one.  All the others were 8's, 9's, or 10's."


Did she mention me?


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2021)

or me ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

Walt She has to remember The Rosterman


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2021)

All these years Walt thought he had a virgin as a bride.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

She rocked his socks Im sure lol


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2021)

Good night Walt and all sleep well.  Mrs Pute told me she was a virgin and It was the 60's ..... so was I.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2021)

yep, g'nite Walt


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Did she mention me?


Stubby?

Actually, we were both virgins.  It took me four years to figure out which arm it was under.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 1, 2021)

Good mornin' sick mofos, I mean my old fart brethren.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 1, 2021)

As long as we are on the subject of the incredible Tokyo signs, lookit this wiv full screen, sound on:

PS:  Watch the lady in the foreground under the lion.  She screams and runs.   









						Absolutely breath-taking 3-D signs
					

3D digital billboard image draws attention in Tokyo




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> What causes the most problems is people being too lazy to rotate the air in their tires. It's just not safe to run winter air in your tires during the summer/summer air in the fall/ fall air in the winter.





Bubba said:


> And when they do rotate, they forget to include the spare which must be refilled with spare air. Bubba



The good news is that I've developed this secret proprietary air mix that can be used all season and in both the tires on the ground and the spare, which I'm selling in pressurized bottles suitable for filling one tire, for a one time introductory price of only $99.99 per bottle, plus shipping, handling, and royalties.

Don't be fooled by cheap imitations or miss this opportunity of a lifetime!  Place your orders now!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

Im just so Happy to be here




Or @pute is so happy the frig repair will be very cheap


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2021)

Morning OFC. No walk today.   Waiting on the guy to fix the frig.....the day has finally come.  Hopefully won't be living out of coolers after today.

August is history and September is the sign of cooler weather.   Kinda glad it has been a hot summer.  Next few weeks are gonna be busy though with harvest and fall clean up.  Will start on some of that today.

Coffee first.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2021)

You guys are so full of shit. Walts Wife said all of you had little Peckers and was nothing more then a tickle that made her laugh. 

And yes we must change out the old air in our tires. That dirty air just isnt good for the rubber.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

I still have original air in the Ford 9N from day it rolled off factory floor
Wonder if it is worth anything?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

I have heard of having a Green Thumb but this is ridiculous


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> As long as we are on the subject of the incredible Tokyo signs, lookit this wiv full screen, sound on:
> 
> PS:  Watch the lady in the foreground under the lion.  She screams and runs.
> 
> ...


y
That was SO kool! Simply amazing. I'll bet that gal went home and rinsed out her skivvies.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 2, 2021)

When ya gits old... ya gits flashes of old memories sometimes.  And ya dreams about old times, too...  

(background music fades to silence... distant, faint booming... rustling wind increasing until roaring... the sky is filled with fat -- they ran out of flak that day)...


There I was again, in my B-17, the Boeing Constrictor -- Over Schweinhausbergenhafen, with three engines burning, one of them turning...

...and the autopilot had just bailed out with the last parachute, leaving me with a silkworm and a needle.  I was one busy motherforker...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 2, 2021)

Good morning 

I am out of material


----------



## Bubba (Sep 2, 2021)

Well now that I thought all was fixed, Ineed





ROSTERMAN said:


> I still have original air in the Ford 9N from day it rolled off factory floor
> Wonder if it is worth anything?


Drain it into a balloon and put it on ebay.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I am out of material


My writer's are on strike....

Bubba


----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2021)

Morning everybody happy fry-day eve. Got the Thursday morning blues knowing I have another day to go before I get three off.


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2021)

Morning OFC.  I will join in on our moment of silence.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> There I was again, in my B-17, the Boeing Constrictor -- Over Schweinhausbergenhafen, with three engines burning, one of them turning...
> 
> ...and the autopilot had just bailed out with the last parachute, leaving me with a silkworm and a needle.  I was one busy motherforker...


1967, Quang Tri Provence, standing alone, knee deep in grenade pins, when Uncle Ho and 2000 NVA regulars (not smalls, not larges, but regulars) come waltzing down the trail, and they was open for business.......


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2021)

Ok....get ger asses back back to posting.  Beautiful day ..... don't waste it.  Not Monday ya know.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> 1967, Quang Tri Provence, standing alone, knee deep in grenade pins, when Uncle Ho and 2000 NVA regulars (not smalls, not larges, but regulars) come waltzing down the trail, and they was open for business.......


Circa 70' East St Louis.  I noticed 9mm bullets will bounce off car door....no idea what ammo it was in obviously. Pretty sure my +P 9mm would penetrate. Cars did have heavier metal body work back then. One reason I like a short AR....

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Circa 70' East St Louis.  I noticed 9mm bullets will bounce off car door....no idea what ammo it was in obviously. Pretty sure my +P 9mm would penetrate. Cars did have heavier metal body work back then. One reason I like a short AR....
> 
> Bubba


j
I saw a guy shot 9 times in mid section with 9mm fmj
The guy was just out of the Pen and doing work filling an underground tank.
He had holes every where .I was afraid to give him drinks


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2021)

My step brother got shot running from the cops back when I was a little kid.  Went to see him at the Military Hospital a couple of weeks later.  He was in the Navy.  Bullet went in about the size of your finger and came out it blew the whole back side of his shoulder out. He did months in the infirmary and another 6 mo in the Brig for that little mistake.  Parents never would talk about what happened.  I eventually heard he was AWOL and shot in a high speed pursuit.  Shot him through the driver window.  

I came from a real upstanding family.  Long line of losers half outlaws half boozers.....I was born with a shot glass in my hand.  A little hippie a little redneck....Therefore I am always a suspect.  My blood line made me who I am.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

pute said:


> My step brother got shot running from the cops back when I was a little kid.  Went to see him at the Military Hospital a couple of weeks later.  He was in the Navy.  Bullet went in about the size of your finger and came out it blew the whole back side of his shoulder out. He did months in the infirmary and another 6 mo in the Brig for that little mistake.  Parents never would talk about what happened.  I eventually heard he was AWOL and shot in a high speed pursuit.  Shot him through the driver window.
> 
> I came from a real upstanding family.  Long line of losers half outlaws half boozers.....I was born with a shot glass in my hand.  A little hippie a little redneck....Therefore I am always a suspect.  My blood line made me who I am.




What hit him a 45cal?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

Has anyone here ever own or flown a drone
Not in the war either Walter


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What hit him a 45cal?



What hit him a 45cal?


I have no Idea.  Family rarely spoke about it.  Scar was about the size of a small Folgers can.  Spent his whole life in and out of jail.  Last i heard was over 30 years ago and think he died of Aids.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 2, 2021)

pute said:


> My step brother got shot running from the cops back when I was a little kid.  Went to see him at the Military Hospital a couple of weeks later.  He was in the Navy.  Bullet went in about the size of your finger and came out it blew the whole back side of his shoulder out. He did months in the infirmary and another 6 mo in the Brig for that little mistake.  Parents never would talk about what happened.  I eventually heard he was AWOL and shot in a high speed pursuit.  Shot him through the driver window.
> 
> I came from a real upstanding family.  Long line of losers half outlaws half boozers.....I was born with a shot glass in my hand.  A little hippie a little redneck....Therefore I am always a suspect.  My blood line made me who I am.


Well, ya finished up OK, pute.   

My Fambly perspective was always military.  Don S. was Captain of the Iwo Jima, wound up on the JCS.  And you know my Uncle.  And my grampa was dinged and gassed in WWI.

We had Family on both sides at the battle of Fredricksburg in Dec 1862.  A father, two sons and son-in-law on the Yankee side, the youngest son/brother on the Confederate side.  They apparently never actually met while there.

Oh... Wait... If I can find the old blurbs... Dang.  We had two brothers (Lt's) that died at Andersonville, but we had one of us'n captured by the Krauts.  Makes a good story.

This is from a newspaper a while back:
*The Luftwaffe Surrenders To Snedeker

c Walt C. Snedeker*​
    The month of April in 1944 was a time of rapid Allied advances all over Europe.  Many of the combatants were naturally beginning to become more cautious as the War wound down.

    But not my cousin, Lieutenant Irving Edgar Snedeker.  He was the classic hot-dog fighter pilot, flying his Mustang P-51 aggressively each mission.  It was April 11, and the 357th Fighter Group had just escorted a force of B-17’s to bomb Donauworth in Czechoslovakia.  They had been “cut loose” by the bombers, and Lieutenant Snedeker and of his pals looking for trouble.

    “Well, we sure found it,” Irv said later, “We decided to take a chance and shoot up the Prague aerodrome, because that is where the Luftwaffe kept several hundred of those darn Me-262’s.”  (The famous jet fighters.)

    The Prague aerodrome was extremely well protected by flak, so Irv and his buddies dove in through a hail of high explosives and shot up two of the Messerschmitt jet fighters, two Ju-88 twin-engine bombers, and a giant four-engined FW-200 Condor.

    Irv never got to paint any swastikas on his beloved  “Rovin’ Rhoda” P-51.  As he was zooming along just above the ground right in the middle of the aerodrome, he heard a loud bang and felt the fighter plane shudder.

    “I watched my propeller go winging off across the field,” he recalls, and thought, “this is _definitely_ not a good thing!”

    With no altitude at all, Lieutenant Snedeker had no choice but to belly land his fighter right there in the middle of the Luftwaffe.  The plane broke in half behind him, but the section he was in stayed together well.

    “I climbed out and walked a safe distance away, then sat down and lit a cigarette, thinking it would probably be my last one for awhile.  I can tell you that it is a very lonely feeling to be sitting in the middle of the enemy’s airport, watching your buddies flying away home.”

German soldiers arrived just a couple of minutes after the American fighters left.  They took him to a detention cell in the Prague aerodrome, where he was immediately visited by a half-dozen high-spirited Luftwaffe pilots.  The pilots all flew the superfast jet Me-262 fighters, and jovially teased Irv Snedeker about “flying an obsolete propeller-driven plane.”  The camaraderie was surprising and very welcome.  The pilots all sat down with him to play cards, and even shared their schnapps with their new POW.

    After a few days, the Germans told him that he would have to be moved to the Prague jail, as the quarters he was currently in was for Germans, not American POW’s.

    At the jail, he met a sergeant who had bailed out of his B-17.  They spent the time together discussing what they had done and seen.  Air raids were frequent, and each time one occurred, Irv and the sergeant would be hurriedly led to what Irv described as “a deep cave full of people from all over Prague”.

    The people were friendly, and surreptitiously passed goodies to him and the sergeant when the guards were not looking.

    It wasn’t long before Irv and the sergeant were brought back to the Prague aerodrome.  The two men were amazed to see the Germans were smashing all their beautiful jet planes.  They were told that the Russians were just a few days away, and the aerodrome commanding officer had a proposition for him:

    “Since you are the ranking officer, Lieutenant Snedeker, we would like to surrender to you.  That is the Luftwaffe _and_ the Wehrmacht.”

    A ten-vehicle convoy composed of large trucks, fuel trailers, and mobile kitchens was hurriedly assembled, and decorated all over with white bedsheets.  With Lieutenant Irv Snedeker in the first vehicle, they began driving south.

    The next day, they met units of the American 7th Army.  By shouting some “very American invective” Irv got the Americans to avoid shooting at anyone, and all ended well.

    When Lieutenant Snedeker reported to his Wing Commander, that officer grinned broadly and said, “I thought you were just going to _strafe_ the Luftwaffe, not _capture_ it!”

His Mustang:


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2021)

My Old Man was attached to Patton's 7th. Fighting 36th, Texas National Guard.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2021)

My uncle on my mother's side died at Auschwitz. He got drunk and fell out of a guard tower.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2021)

Tells me how old you fkers are. Two nice butts and your talking about the NG.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Tells me how old you fkers are. Two nice butts and your talking about the NG.


Their Planes flew that coop long ago lol


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 2, 2021)

If you visit Gettysburg Battlefield, you can buy a reprint of a newspaper that tells of the battle.

This newspaper is unusual because it was printed back in the day of hand-set letters.  

So the front page of the PREVIOUS DAY remained intact, and the description of the battle began on Page Two -- because they wanted to get the story out, and did not have time to take down the first page of the previous day. 

This historical treasure came about because some POS rebs pied the fargin type in the print shop just out of plain meanness.

So what was on the "not relevant" front page?  Well, it was the article entitled *"A Distressing Affair"* <-- This told the story of the pore Sned that was standing in ranks (Yankee) when a dumb sumbitch behind him dropped his fargin shotgun... which went off, blowing my pore forebear's leg off.  He ded.

So my Fambly managed to lose a sojer at Gettysburg BEFORE the fargin battle.  Jeez.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 2, 2021)

I got more stories.  I dunno why we are not famous.  My 9-times grampa (when he was 20) escaped from the Brits DURING HIS HANGING.

If I can find the ms, I'll post it.  But I dunno if I can find the original.







Dammit!! My 'puter is a mess, and I cannot find the original... I will describe the events:

An English Major Cunningham (later hanged for stealing his men's rations) was gonna hang the guy you see who (much later) received the sword from LaFayette.  Six Hessian sojers and the Major escorted my young 9X grampa to the gallows in what is now Battery Park on Manhattan Island.  This was done in the gloom of late evening, since hanging sojers would not sit well with most folks.

There was a sneaky wonderdude whose name -- sadly -- is lost to history.  A buddy of Garret's... he sneaked over from the Jersey side and hid in an open grave, trying to figgur out how to save his buddy.

So here comes the hangin' party.  The Major tells Garret, "I will give you three minutes to pray before your grave, and then we will hang you."

So Garret kneels down to pray... and hears his buddy's voice come up out of the grave hole:

"Pssst! Garret!! It's me, xxxxxxx!  When your three minutes are up, stand up and turn around.  I will cut the ropes around your ankles and we'll run for it!"

So... Garret prayed in the spooky gloom. Then he stood up.  As the Hessians approached a dark figure with a hanger (sabre) jumped up screaming.  The Hessians essentially shit themselves and ran off... with the Major.

Garret went on to be singled out by LaFayette for his honor guard when he came back to the new United States. 

I offered the Sned with the sword $10,000 on the "Today" show on TV when we were brought together.  I did NOT get the sword.   The epaulette was also a gift from LaFayette.  As well as a tortoise shell snuffbox.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 2, 2021)

My uncle and namesake died and is buried in Tunisia fighting  Rommel in Africa at the Battle of the Kasserine Pass.















In November 1942, the American and British forces launched Operation Torch, the invasion of North Africa through French Morocco and Algeria. This was the first campaign in which the American Army engaged the armed forces of Nazi Germany, commanded under General Erwin Rommel. The Allied forces moved steadily eastward, with the British taking Tripoli under General Bernard Montgomery in late January 1943. Allied forces crossed the Atlas mountains and took up forward positions at Faid, from which they could thrust eastward toward the Mediterranean sea, dividing Rommel’s forces in the north and south. But the American Army was about to encounter the tough realities of what war with the German army truly meant.
Acting upon the threat, in mid-February Rommel used the _Afrika Korps_ 10th and 21st Panzer divisions to push back the Allied defensive lines from the Eastern to the Western Dorsale within the interior plain of the Atlas mountains. The US II Corps concentrated its strength at Tebessa, where Allied commanders Lloyd Fredendall and Kenneth Anderson (UK) believed they could best protect the Kasserine Pass. Rommel, however, sensed the opportunity. With the momentum against the Allied forces, he realized an attack directly on their main strength through the Kasserine Pass might yield impressive gains— the capture of much-needed supplies, protection of the German-held coastal region to the east, and a possible forward staging area for the Luftwaffe to stage further attacks.





*Kasserine Pass Symposium *
The 75th Anniversary of The Battle of Kasserine Pass Symposium, taking place February 24 at the Museum, will look at the key lessons of the battle and explain ways in which the setback in Tunisia produced a hardened US Army that would march on to victory.

In the early morning hours of February 19, the Germans launched their attack through the Kasserine Pass. They were able to inflict heavy damage on the Allied forces in the coming days, as the Allies reeled westward in retreat for 50 miles. Underlying problems among the Allied forces, and within the American Army in particular, became painfully clear.

The Allied forces were not properly positioned because their commanders had not personally reconnoitered the landscape. Not only were the American, British, and French forces uncoordinated among themselves, but within the American forces Fredendall had split up elements within divisions, assigning them individual tasks on the battlefield rather than emphasizing coordinated, integrated actions.

The inexperience of the US Army in combat was evident in the performance of both troops and equipment. These elements later drew Rommel’s personal scorn. Finally, it was evident that the Allied leaders did not inspire confidence among their men.

Despite these losses and setbacks, the US II Corps along with British reserves managed to regroup and hold on February 22, launching a massive artillery attack that halted the German offensive. Faced with his own overextended supply lines and an Allied force that was now receiving rushed reinforcements, Rommel chose to exit and ordered all Axis units to return to their starting positions to concentrate on defending the German-held coastal areas.

While Kasserine Pass was not an American victory, it did hold deep significance for the future. The Americans seriously contemplated where their efforts had failed and boldly initiated changes to improve their battlefield performance.

Emphasis on air superiority, proper cover in the desert landscape, and positioning of units so that they could effectively work together and cover each other in a unified manner was stressed. Finally, General Dwight D. Eisenhower took control of the command structure. He created the 18th Army Group under General Harold Alexander (UK) as the new Allied headquarters in North Africa, and placed an invigorating leader, Major General George S. Patton (see top photo), in charge of the US II Corps. The American reaction to Kasserine Pass showed the American Army’s determination that next time the Germans would experience very different results.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 2, 2021)

Kasserine Pass was a watershed.  I am a student of this battle.  Some Americans threw down their weapons and ran (shame!). I ain't brave, but I would die first.

It was the Brits who strengthened the American line and gave the brand-new green troops a few precious hours to get it together.  It was the astonishingly accurate and effective American artillery guys that actually held the line.

Ernie Pyle wrote about it -- describing how the Germans were so impressed by the reverse-slope air-burst capability displayed by the American "cannon-cockers" that they dug foxholes down... and then _over_ to get away from the deadly air-bursts.

One of my Family was in The Big Red One there in Tunisia.  He came home with a gorgeous broom-handle Mauser with a combination holster-turned-stock to make a mini-rifle out of it.  I would give my left nut and a year in H ell to own it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2021)

The broomhandles were sweet, but I'd rather have a Luger carbine. Passed up a chance to buy a original version, dished toggles, and all matching numbers around forty years or so ago for just shy of two grand. I think if you could find one today, it'd be closer to fifteen.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 3, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. Took my wife's diamond ring in to get it appraised. Paid $5,000 for it 21 years ago. Appraised at $13,600. At least I did not get ripped off when I bought it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> My uncle and namesake died and is buried in Tunisia fighting  Rommel in Africa at the Battle of the Kasserine Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like his grin.  Looks like a guy who would be a lot of fun to hang with.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> If you visit Gettysburg Battlefield, you can buy a reprint of a newspaper that tells of the battle.
> 
> This newspaper is unusual because it was printed back in the day of hand-set letters.
> 
> ...


I think me has been bull shooted


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren. Took my wife's diamond ring in to get it appraised. Paid $5,000 for it 21 years ago. Appraised at $13,600. At least I did not get ripped off when I bought it.


But what would that $5000 have bought you 21 yrs ago compared to the $13,600 today?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I think me has been bull shooted


Fair response.  I forgot to add the Biblical Imprimatur.  Here it is:  TINS!

I am looking through ancient records (used to be I had a website... and it simply got cancelled and I lost the whole fargin thing.  I am finding SOME part of it, and since they are kinda fun, I will post this first one I found and hope I can find the rest.

*Bolly And Tarver Go To War*





Blood is definitely thicker than water.  Darn good thing for a pair of young boys who *almost* got themselves into a pickle they might not have survived.

    Many years before Johnny Cash sang of the woes of _A Boy Named Sue_, one of us Sneds got saddled with a name he obviously didn't care for above half.  He was none other than Victoria Gayle Snedeker.  While no clear-cut record exists _proving_ that he had trouble with the name his father Isaac laid on him, it is significant that as soon as Victoria Gayle had a son, he named him... BOLIVAR GEORGE!  Which is about as male a name as you can get, when you think of it.

    Bolivar was affectionately called "Bolly" by his family.  He liked to hang out with his cousin, Tarver, and the pair of them were sent North to Tennessee from Savannah to attend a sort of prep school.

    Unfortunately, the Civil War broke out while they were up there.  The Yankees came in and made a headquarters right in the area.  This incensed our young firebrands, and they went right to the Confederate Recruiting Sergeant sitting at his table and demanded that they be allowed to join.

    In one of the very few instances where such a thing can happen, as luck would have it, we have the actual quote of the Confederate Recruiting Sergeant:

    "Boys, yer rarin' to git in, but if'n you was in, you'd be rarin' to get out!"  And with that, he told the pair to go home to their folks.

    This rebuff only made the forbidden all the more desirable.  They hung around and pestered and pestered until finally one of the Confederates in charge allowed as how since the boys knew the area, they could go along on a raid and help guide the troops.

    Well, there were the damYankees down there in the valley.  The Confederates went a-whoopin' and a-hollerin' down, and conducted a mighty fine raid.  Of course, when the Yankees woke up with all the noise, they just went ahead and arrested everybody (the raid was not comparable to Shiloh, one might infer).

    And now, here stand our forlorn and frightened boys:  One is holding the sword, the other the boots of the Yankee Captain... sort of _prima facie_ evidence that they have been misbehaving.

    The next thing they know, they are in a column of POW's, headed for prison camp.  The adventure is no longer any fun at all.

    But all was not lost.  In an incredible stroke of good fortune, the prisoners column was commanded by none other than *Lieutenant Snedeker*, their Yankee UNCLE!!

    Again, we have an actual quote from those long-ago days.  Uncle Lieutenant Snedeker looks at the two boys and says:

    "Bolly, Tarver... you see that Sergeant over there?  Well I have just given him an order to look the other way for five minutes.  When he looks back, you two had better be *GONE*!"

    Tarver went all the way to Texas... and grew up to become a really colorful lawmaker.

    But that's another story.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2021)

I found another (the original "escape during hanging" story:

THE GREAT ESCAPE




OR...
A SWORD IN THE DARK​
    This tale begins with the fall of Fort Montgomery, and the capture of Captain Johann Snedeker and his son, Garret by the perfidious British.  Johann and Garret had been bodyguards to George Washington (sort of the first Secret Service), and when the Fort surrendered, all its inhabitants became prisoners.

    Johann and Garret were taken to the infamous Sugar House Prison in New York City.  The prison was run by a sadistic person by the name of Major William Cunningham.  Cunningham was so bad that the Brits eventually hanged _him_.  Major Cunningham had a poisonous hatred of the "Jonathans", and would execute them, while continuing to carry them on his roster in order to continue to collect the money to feed them.  This, incidentally, was the cause of his eventual demise at the hands of his superiors.






    Life was harsh in Sugar House Prison, and on September 28, 1778, Captain Johann Snedeker passed away from disease.  Major Cunningham decided that it would be nice to finish off the rest of the family, so he decided to hang Garret.

    While New York was largely Tory, it was still rather awkward politically to march young men down to the tip of Manhattan Island to hang them in broad daylight... so to avoid difficulties, Cunningham always did it very late in the day -- in the gloom of twilight.

    So here we see our 24-year old hero, marching hobbled down Broadway, escorted by six Hessian soldiers and Major Cunningham.  They turned into the Place Of Justice (aka:  gallows yard and cemetery) right at the water's edge at the tip of Manhattan.

    There on the gallows in the gloom, hanging gruesomely from the night before, was one of Major Cunningham's previous victims.

    "Cut him down, and we will hang this one!"  Cunningham barked.

    Now we must step aside for a moment and observe something quite out of the ordinary:

    A very close friend of Garret's (his name, unfortunately, lost in the mists of Time) had heard about the impending execution, and had sneaked across from Staten Island in a canoe.  He had hidden himself in the only empty grave in the cemetery, trying to figure out a method to rescue his friend.

    As luck would have it, when the Hessians cut down the previously hanged individual, they kicked the body into the grave where Garret's plucky pal was hiding.

    "Very well," says Cunningham to Garret, "you have three minutes to pray, and then I will hang you."

    Garret knelt down in front of his grave-to-be.  As he began to pray, he heard a familiar voice:

    "Hist!  Garret!  It's me!  When your three minutes are up, stand up and turn around right here by the edge.  I'll cut your hobbles and we'll run for it!"

    "Sounds like a better plan than *I* have," Garret answered.

    The three minutes were soon up.  Garret stood, and turned around in place.  His friend jumped up with his hanger (sword) in hand.

    The result was spectacular.  All the Hessian soldiers and Cunningham saw was that they had dumped that creepy, very dead corpse in the grave.  Then the young soldier had prayed for a bit over that grave, and suddenly, up jumped a wild figure in the gloom with a sword waving!  All seven ran away in terror.

    Garret and his friend made it to the canoe and escaped.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2021)

HOOHAH!  OOOORAH!!

Summonabenches can't bullschtein me!  Fargin sneeky bastages don't believe me... Ima gonna take-a you bells and stuff them uppa you ice-a holes!!

Yeah... I found it. (stone fargin luck) Prepare to eet sheet, O doubter!    

*"A Distressing Affair"
or...*​



*Some Days, You Can't Make a Dime*​From the front page of the Thursday, July 2, 1863 Gettysburg Star and Banner, which was left intact and therefore re-published.  The editor, Mr. J.T. M'Ilhenny wanted to get the story of the great battle which had taken place out as quickly as possible, so the type was not taken apart.  The battle story was reported on the inside pages, leaving the events of the day _previous_ to the battle still on the front page.  Thus, a singular chapter of the history of our Family was saved.

    Typos, odd punctuation, and misspellings (they ALWAYS spell our name wrong) are left exactly as printed.

*DISTRESSING AFFAIR -- A distressing accident occurred in Bendersville on the evening of the 23rd inst.  A young man by the name of C.E. Snedreker was accidentally shot, resulting in his death on the following day.  A military company, organized for home defense, had met for drill, and while in the ranks a gun in the hands of one of the men, was accidently discharged, the contents, consisting of ball and buckshot, passing through the thigh of Mr. Snedreker, who was standing next to him.  Another young man by name of Myers was also severely wounded by the same ball.  Both Mr. Snedreker's legs were injured, the bone of the one being so much shatterd as to cause his death on the evening of the next day.  Mr. S. was a comparative stranger in that locality.  He was a blacksmith by trade, and was in the employ of Mr. A.B. Hummer.-----
He was supposed to be between 30 and 35 years of age.  From papers in his possession, it appears he is from Croton Landing Winchester county, N.Y., where it is presumed he has relatives residing. -----
Mr. S. during his short stay in Bendersville had made many friends and was much respected.  He received every attention in his last hours, by the family with whom he was working, and was decently intered in the Bendersville Cemetery.  Papers throughout the country will confer a favor by making a note of this in order to bring it to the notice of the friends of the deceased.*

You can acquire your very own copy of this newspaper by visiting the Gettysburg Battlefield.  Reprints are on sale there, so you can have your very own piece of Sned History!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2021)

Trivia:  Those of you who have read my novel, *"The Cadet -- The Adventures of a New World Pioneer in the 17th Century" *-- the house on the far right is a contemporary drawing made at the time Jan gave it to his new son-in-law and his daughter as a wedding gift.

Those who haven't read it... FER CRYNOUT LOUD.  Less than a fargin tank _*gallon*_ of gas, and you get yer money back if you can get through all 557 pages without crying -- either for sad _or_ happy.  Or... in a pinch, get all chokey.

My reader respondents are now at 88% for that reaction above. 

One guy wrote:  _"You sonuvabitch!  You got me on the LAST PAGE!!"_






This ain't advertising, 'cause I get $1.18 for an e-book copy.  I want folks to know THEIR history <-- It is in there. Read the reviews. The _worst_ review:  *"It was too short." *(at 561pp)





__





						The Cadet -- The Adventures of a New World Pioneer in the 17th Century - Kindle edition by Snedeker, Walt C. . Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					

The Cadet -- The Adventures of a New World Pioneer in the 17th Century - Kindle edition by Snedeker, Walt C. . Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading The Cadet -- The Adventures of a New...



					www.amazon.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 3, 2021)

pute said:


> What hit him a 45cal?  I have no Idea.  Family rarely spoke about it.  Scar was about the size of a small Folgers can.  Spent his whole life in and out of jail.  Last i heard was over 30 years ago and think he died of Aids.



Sounds more like an expanding bullet which a civilian cop might use, than ball ammo.  Most civilian cops had 38 Special revolvers back then, which could have done that at relatively close range with an expanding bullet, especially if it turned his shoulder blade into shrapnel. 



bigsur51 said:


> My uncle and namesake died and is buried in Tunisia fighting  Rommel in Africa at the Battle of the Kasserine Pass.



I visited the military graveyard there in Tunis, Tunisia, which was close packed and huge.  Lots of lives laid down in Tunisia, including at Carthage.  Sure pretty along the coast, but mostly brown inland.  Some interesting ruins.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2021)

As long as I am hogging all the bandwidth, while searching through scrolls, clay tablets, and the like... I found the ONLY photograph of the Rovin' Rhoda P-51

* 


*


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2021)

And while we are on the subject of exploding alligators... Please take a lookit this:

TikTok


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2021)

While I am on this pony... There is so much history staring folks in the face that they simply have not ever been exposed to.  Nor will they ever.

Unless, of course, they read *The Cadet*. 

For instinks:  In the Chapter, *"Shee is a dangerous woeman"*, you learn about the only woman to ever found a colony in America.  And the colony is still there.

TINS.

Back while writing the novel, I rented a Spam Can and tooken a photo of Gravesend.  It has not changed the least bit since 1645.  I betcha $1.18 you din' know this:






And I betcha you din' know what happened when the Injuns attacked.


----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2021)

Morning OFC. You guys are a windy bunch today.


----------



## giggy (Sep 3, 2021)

Morning everybody happy fry-day. May have to work tomorrow, not sure yet.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2021)

Well, I got in my Hysterical/Hysterical niche.  I love history.

This is a true vignette.  Every person named was real, and did as depicted. Only dialogue has been added.

*An Excerpt From The Cadet:Reprieve


January, 1641*


Little Annetje was playing in the snow again. She was not only wearing her “soul warmer”, the woolen sweater that crossed double in the front and then was tied in the back, but also the leathern sleeves that attached above her elbows and hooked to her thumbs. Still, she always got cold quickly when she played in the snow, so it was definitely a short-term joy that had to be hurried. The lot between the Snedeker Tavern and the van Elslant house was covered in nearly three inches of soft, powdery coldness.

The bright sun made her squint as she looked down Pearl Street. Manuel The Giant was not yet in sight, and her nose and feet were already getting cold. Manuel did not speak very well, but Little Annetje loved the huge black slave. She knew that he had chores to do before he could come down the street to join her, but she wished he’d hurry. She sighed with a little girl’s impatience, and began flapping her arms, pretending she was a bird trying to keep warm.

Little Annetje wandered toward the back of the lot, looking up the tumbled slope of the Fort. It was really a lot of trouble to get up the slope when it was snow covered, but it was equally a lot of fun to slide down. She was debating the effort versus the gains when the brightness of the sunlight suddenly diminished.

There was a man-shaped shadow on the ground in front of her. Little Annetje smiled in joy, and turned around expecting to see her giant.

But the black man in front of her was the one that always just stared at her as he walked by.

“Hello. Do you know where Manuel The Giant is?” she asked.

The man leaned down and took Little Annetje by the arm, and led her over to the angle of the house that was not visible from the street. Little Annetje looked up at him and was about to ask again when the black slave suddenly picked her up and clamped his hand over her mouth.

His hand was cold and smelled funny. Little Annetje didn’t like it, and tried to squirm out of his grasp. But she couldn’t move very much at all.

Then she felt his other hand slide up between her legs.

Little Annetje struggled frantically, making mewling noises through her nose. She could not get away from his hand, and began to cry.

A load roar came from right beside her, and she was suddenly thrown to the snow-covered ground.

Little Annetje looked up through her tears to see Manuel The Giant holding the other slave by the throat with one of his huge hands. As she watched, the other hand of the huge man also gripped the man’s throat. Then, both hands twisted, and there was a loud crackling-popping noise. The body of her attacker began to vibrate.

Manuel The Giant dropped the body, where it lay on the ground shaking for several moments longer. Then he picked up the crying little girl and carried her around to the front of the house. The door thundered as he pounded on it.

Jan opened the door to see the huge slave standing in the street, the tears in his eyes matching those of his daughter. Little Annetje reached for her father’s arms, crying. He took her and held her to him as Manuel The Giant turned and walked away down Pearl Street.

The dead man at the side of the house was not found for almost a full day. Little Annetje had gone immediately into an exhausted and deep sleep without saying anything. Jan had assumed she had just fallen and been frightened, and her giant friend had brought her home. Much later, when Jan went out to get some more firewood from the box, he was staggered to see the body laying there with its neck bent at an impossible angle. Jan’s cry of surprise was noted by people on the street, and before long a large crowd had gathered to gawk and comment.

It did not take any great amount of detective work to find out who had done it. When Manuel The Giant was asked if he had killed the slave, he simply nodded in the affirmative.

Willem Kieft quickly pronounced that Manuel The Giant was to be hanged on the evening next day for the murder of the slave. It would be only the second hanging in the history of Nieuw Amsterdam.

The entire colony was abuzz with the news. Discussion of the murder and its locale caused a temporary boost in the number of customers in the taproom. Little Annetje soon heard what was going to happen the next day, and ran to her father in tears.

“Daddy! You’ve got to save Manuel The Giant!” she wailed.

“I’m sorry, Little Blossom, but he admitted to killing that slave. That is murder, and murder is punished by hanging.”

“But Daddy, he was just protecting me!” Little Annetje related the whole incident to her father, and Jan’s blood ran cold.

Jan went immediately to Willem Kieft’s house to explain what had happened. Kieft listened attentively, but when Jan was done, he shook his head. “It is too bad, Jan Snedeker, but I have already pronounced the sentence. It would look bad for me to call it back – after all, a murder is a murder.”

“He was protecting my daughter! It wasn’t murder.”

“He could have just pulled the man away and let the authorities handle the situation.” Kieft continued, shaking his head negatively. “He had no authority to kill the slave himself.”

Jan was enraged with frustration. “The man is a half-wit! He was only doing what he thought was right and necessary!”

“Still… unless there are other circumstances, I cannot rescind the order. He will have to hang tomorrow at sundown.”

Jan stormed out of Kieft’s house. His mind boiled. This was injustice of the worst stripe, he thought. He wracked his brain to find a way to convince not only Willem Kieft, but also everybody in the colony that Manuel The Giant should not be hanged. And he had to do it within the next day.

He went home to think.

Annetje looked at the tortured face of her husband and knew he had had no success with the Governor. “May God damn Willem Kieft’s soul to Hell,” she said with a completely uncharacteristic vehemence. “The man just likes to see death dealt everywhere.”

She was straightening the leatherworking equipment up in the back room as she spoke. Jan joined her. Sometimes, working with his hands helped him to think. He started helping her clean up.

“Maybe the rope will break,” she said hopelessly.

“Not likely. I’ve seen the hangman’s rope that is stored in the Place of Justice. It’s very strong and thick. So there is no chance of it breaking short of Divine Providence.”

And there it was.

Jan’s face lit up. “I’ve got an idea! I must go see Dominie Everardus Bogardus right away!” He ran out of the back room, through the taproom and into the street without even stopping for his coat.

_continued below_ --


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2021)

Even with running, Jan was fairly chilled by the time he was pounding on the door of the Dominie. When it opened, to Jan’s inner delight he saw that the Dominie was well into his cups again.

“Come in, come in quickly. You’ll freeze us both.” A souse he might have been, but Bogardus and Jan had always gotten along well. A good deal of that was due to the mutual antipathy they shared for Willem Kieft. Everardus Bogardus hurried back over to the fire, and Jan followed right behind him. Bogardus hesitated a long few seconds, then sighed and said, “You look like you could use a tot of brandy.” He reached up to the top of the mantle, and brought down the warmed bottle and a small cup. He placed it on the table next to his own larger cup (filled to the brim) and poured a small amount into Jan’s.

“So what brings you to my abode without so much as a coat, my friend?”

Jan took a welcome sip of the fiery liquid. “Ahh. Thank you Everardus. Next time you stop at the tavern, have a tankard of good beer on me.”

“That I will do, you may rest assured,” Bogardus answered with a smile. “Now, as I said, why are you here… and panting like a bull from running in the meadow?”

“How would you like to force Willem Kieft to retract his death sentence on Manuel The Giant – especially since I just came from him where he denied that he would ever do such a thing?”

“Oh, that would be great sport!” Bogardus took a deep draught of his brandy. “He would never listen to anything I say, that is a certainty, but if I could do it I most definitely would. Especially,” he took another sip, “if he really was against doing such a thing. That would be grand.”

“Manuel The Giant was protecting Little Annetje from the slave he killed. Little Annetje told me what happened. The slave had taken my Little Blossom around the corner of my house out of sight of the road, and was…” Jan’s face clouded and his throat caught. “Anyway, Manuel The Giant loves her dearly. He came on the scene just in time. He picked up that piece of dog dirt and broke his neck for him.”

“You told this to Governor Kieft and he still did not rescind the hanging sentence?”

“You know very well, Everardus, that Kieft loves to see killing done. Especially in front of him.” Jan took his last sip, emptying the little cup. “He would never rescind the order unless he had to.”

“That’s true, Jan. Before that evil man would rescind a hanging he had pronounced, he would have to be faced with…”

“…Divine intervention,” Jan finished.

“There is something here which I have not caught on to yet, my friend. Out with it. You look like you have just received a letter from the Angel Gabriel.”

Jan smiled conspiratorially. “Suppose, Everardus, that some Dominie – Oh, I don’t know who – called upon Divine intervention to foil the hanging of Manuel The Giant when everyone is at the Place of Justice tomorrow evening.”

“Keep going, you scoundrel,” Bogardus took another gulp of brandy. “I smell something cooking in the Snedeker kitchen, I do.”

“Well,” Jan tapped the cup on the table, but the Dominie affected not to notice. “Suppose the rope broke? And when they brought out a new rope, that one broke also? Could any Dominie you know of make something of that?”

A wide grin broke out across Bogardus’ face.

“Oh, but couldn’t I, just?”

“Suppose then, some scoundrel you knew happened to have some leatherworking chemicals that are well-known – among those in the trade – to cause hemp to become quite brittle? Suppose also that that same scoundrel could have those ropes positively soaked with them before this night is out – do you think a certain Dominie could deal a good, sound blow to Willem Kieft while saving the life of an innocent man?”

Both men were grinning.

“As I see it, Jan Snedeker, we shall be doing the Lord’s work. Have another brandy!”

Just after supper when it was full dark, Jan took his glass bottle down Pearl Street, turned right, and ambled casually to the Place of Justice. No one was afoot in the snow-blanketed cold night, and this suited him just fine. He had lightly warmed the bottle by the fireplace during dinner, as he knew the mixture worked better when warm. A simple latch held the door closed to the storeroom, and Jan was inside in a flash.

Once inside, he opened the shutters on the candle lantern and looked around. Implements, pulleys, and… rope. Two big coils of it, thicker than his thumb. He had already planned how he would wet the ropes down, so he uncoiled them as much as possible on the storeroom floor in order to be able to work with the entire lengths of both ropes.

Jan knew the liquid he was putting on the ropes would slightly discolor them, therefore he wanted to make sure the color was uniform by painting the entire lengths of both of the ropes. Another consideration was if he only wet down a small section, that section may not have been the weight bearing section when the rope was used.

Better to do the lengths of both ropes evenly.

The candle was guttering before he was done. He realized that he probably did not really have to do as neat a job of coating the ropes as he had done, but his father’s teachings about extra care while working were hard to throw off. He grinned in the dark.

The crowd began to gather by the gallows in the Place of Justice fairly early in the afternoon. Dominie Everardus Bogardus took advantage of the extra time to preach a generalist sermon well sprinkled with anecdotes about forgiveness and mercy. When the time for the execution came closer and the crowd was nearly at its maximum, he was completely unable to avoid casting more and more pointed aspersions upon Governor Kieft for condemning an innocent man to death.

Kieft was just arriving about the time Dominie Everardus Bogardus was nearly finished, and with the masterful oratory for which he was justly famous, he called upon God and the Holy Spirit to intervene in the favor of the innocent – and to foil the naked bloodlust of the unholy.

“Pretty strong stuff,” Jan whispered in an aside to Bogardus as the Dominie stepped down off the gallows platform to join the crowd. Governor Willem Kieft was red in the face with rage at the obvious reference to him.

“Bring out the prisoner!” he called.

Manuel The Giant came shambling forward, flanked by two militiamen with spears. His hands were tied with multiple loops in front of him, and he was hobbled.

Jan was delighted to see the ropes tying the big man’s hands and feet were sections of the ropes he had treated the night before. He whispered this wonderful news to the Dominie. Everardus Bogardus’ eyes lit up as he saw further opportunity opening before him.

Manuel The Giant did not realize what was going on, except that he knew it was not good. He was docile as he was led up the five steps of the gallows scaffold, and did not complain when the noose was placed around his neck. The crowd was silent.

“I call upon you, Governor Willem Kieft, to free this innocent man!” The Dominie’s voice called out into the stillness. “Will you do so?”

“No!” came the terse reply. “This man killed a slave. He is to hang.”

“Then I call upon God Almighty to save this innocent man from your injustice!”

In answer, Willem Kieft gave the signal, and the trap door opened. Manuel The Giant dropped through, and wound up sitting with a dazed look on the ground as the rope snapped. He had found the fall amusing, and smiled happily.

“Bring another rope!” Willem Kieft’s voice cracked as he shouted.

Quickly, the second rope was brought forward and a new noose fashioned. The black giant was again led up the steps to the platform. As the noose was placed around his neck, everyone heard the stentorian tones of Dominie Everardus Bogardus.

“Governor Willem Kieft! I call upon you to cease defying Almighty God with your need to slake your bloodlust, and let this innocent man go!”

“Guards! Remove that man!” Kieft yelled. There was an uproar at this, and Willem Kieft looked around and said, “Never mind, let the old drunk prattle.”

“Again, I call upon God Almighty to save this innocent man from the injustice of Governor Kieft!”

With a wary eye, Kieft again gave the signal. This time, Manuel The Giant began laughing, and got up without prompting. He hobbled up the steps as fast as he could, ready to play again. The crowd roared with laughter.

The Dominie seized his moment to perfection.

“Manuel The Giant!” he shouted, “Receive the strength and power from God as did Samson when bound with ropes of perfidy! Burst your bonds asunder!”

The big black man looked at the Dominie in confusion.

Somebody yelled, “Go ahead and break the ropes, Manuel!”

Manuel The Giant grinned at this game, and easily parted the many coils of ropes around his wrists. They fell in several pieces at his feet. When he looked at his feet, he almost absently broke those ropes also.

The crowd went wild.

Even Willem Kieft was caught up in the fervor. His shouted pardon for Manuel The Giant was clearly heard by the whole crowd.

Dominie Everardus Bogardus went home and got gloriously drunk.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 3, 2021)

Eanie meanie miney moe


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. You guys are a windy bunch today.


Second liar doesn't stand a chance this morning!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2021)

Here. Start your day out right.
Boutiquefeel Boutique Lingerie Sale


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Here. Start your day out right.
> Boutiquefeel Boutique Lingerie Sale


I saw a couple of those that you'd look downright lovely in!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2021)

Probably right. My sexy hairy legs and ass will turn you on for sure.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Here. Start your day out right.
> Boutiquefeel Boutique Lingerie Sale


Ya know if you go on to youtube and look up sexy try ons you will see some nice ladies showing their wares


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2021)

Finished mowing out back. Still no close quarter air support to deal with the bugs. Must be a special going on at the NCO club. Little shits do come in handy when they show up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)

My Father in Law was a Marine (Proud Marine)
We had a few beers one day while his daughter was at work.(my wife now)
He was telling war stories , Funny guy LOL
He told me how he took his bayonet and open a grenade up , removed fuse and stuck knife into the explosive inside and hollowed out as much as he could.
He was laughing under his breath and I soon found why.
You see old George had something up his sleeve ,   this is what he did.
He took that grenade and reassembled it without what he thought was all the powder from inside, and pulled pin and proceeded to roll it in to the higher ups bunker . He was out side the door and Boom it went off , smoke and dust every where , Guys coming out choking and weezing, all the while yelling Incoming........
He had to control himself not to laugh, No one was injured  Thank God.
After that he was looked at in a whole different light by those who knew he did it.\\
Oh course I asked How did remove all Ord, from inside with a Kabar the tip is way to big, He said I thought I got it all. Mistake.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2021)

In Vietnam they dropped hand grenades in ******* leaders bunkers that they didn't like. Only difference is they wasn't playing.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2021)

Hey, Pute. You've got one of those Better Homes & Gardens type lawns. What's a good weed and feed to use? I never used anything before because of the geese, but since the 'yote ate 'em, I figure I can get rid of the grubs that attract the moles, and weeds. When's the best time? Spring or Fall?


----------



## Patwi (Sep 3, 2021)

never be the third light off of a match ..

always open your cig pack from the bottom ..


----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Hey, Pute. You've got one of those Better Homes & Gardens type lawns. What's a good weed and feed to use? I never used anything before because of the geese, but since the 'yote ate 'em, I figure I can get rid of the grubs that attract the moles, and weeds. When's the best time? Spring or Fall?


I use Rich Lawn Organic Fertilizer






For the toughest weeds it is Fertelome Weed Free Zone.






And grubs (Japanese Beetles) or any other insects in the roots it is Hi-Yield Grub free Zone


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> In Vietnam they dropped hand grenades in ******* leaders bunkers that they didn't like. Only difference is they wasn't playing.



Known as fragging, and provided leaders new insight and motivation.



patwi said:


> never be the third light off of a match .. always open your cig pack from the bottom ..



Incoming rounds have the right of way............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Friendly Fire

Hey @pute  Did the tech fix your frig, or you to ashamed to tell us it was the cob webs causing the problem.
Hope it was not a expensive fix, I guess I missed it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

So fuucked up


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

@bigsur51 Morning
Question I agree about watering in tray under plants myself and I use a shop vac when too much has been added. What do you do if you have to much left sitting in pan?
Do you leave it and allow plant to absorb as needed , I tried that indoors and the water in pan went green in a day or two. I then used shopvac to remove almost all except a little bit 10% runoff maybe.
What say Ye


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @bigsur51 Morning
> Question I agree about watering in tray under plants myself and I use a shop vac when too much has been added. What do you do if you have to much left sitting in pan?
> Do you leave it and allow plant to absorb as needed , I tried that indoors and the water in pan went green in a day or two. I then used shopvac to remove almost all except a little bit 10% runoff maybe.
> What say Ye



morning

like you , I vacuum the excess water out unless it’s just a little.....once the roots get down near the bottom , sometimes it is beneficial to leave some water in the tray and the plants wick it up

i finally went to raised 4 x 8 trays that were slanted so any excess water would run off into a 5 gallon bucket

i took the runoff water and poured it on my outdoor plants

ymmv


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> morning
> 
> like you , I vacuum the excess water out unless it’s just a little.....once the roots get down near the bottom , sometimes it is beneficial to leave some water in the tray and the plants wick it up
> 
> ...


Almost an ebb flow system without recirculation 
Thanks Buddy


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Almost an ebb flow system without recirculation
> Thanks Buddy



exactly

and it was easy to Ph the runoff and make the necessary adjustments

 made flushing easy too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> exactly
> 
> and it was easy to Ph the runoff and make the necessary adjustments
> 
> made flushing easy too


Flushing who does flushing LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Friendly Fire
> 
> Hey @pute  Did the tech fix your frig, or you to ashamed to tell us it was the cob webs causing the problem.
> Hope it was not a expensive fix, I guess I missed it.


"CRICKETS"


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Flushing who does flushing LOL



exactly

where is Pute?

we need a refrigerator update


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> exactly
> 
> where is Pute?
> 
> we need a refrigerator update


Was most likely Dust Bunnies or a ice jam from freezer to refrig side I bet


----------



## Bubba (Sep 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> The broomhandles were sweet, but I'd rather have a Luger carbine. Passed up a chance to buy a original version, dished toggles, and all matching numbers around forty years or so ago for just shy of two grand. I think if you could find one today, it'd be closer to fifteen.


My dad had 3 lugers in his bag coming home.  Navy boys stole them.  Stole his watch too.  He did get that back. Beat the living crap out of him, took the watch off of him opened the back to show everyone his name engraved, then proceeded to pound the stuffing out of him, picked him up and stuffed him in an ash can butt first and stuck him in there! Lugers were long gone.

BTW, my old man could deliver an arse whipp'in like no other.  While I've always said, no matter how bad you think you are, there is usually 1 or more in a crowd who can set your clock......I  Never had occaision to meet that man when it came to dear old Dad! Wish I had half of his 8 inch punch.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 4, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Sounds more like an expanding bullet which a civilian cop might use, than ball ammo.  Most civilian cops had 38 Special revolvers back then, which could have done that at relatively close range with an expanding bullet, especially if it turned his shoulder blade into shrapnel.
> 
> 
> 
> I visited the military graveyard there in Tunis, Tunisia, which was close packed and huge.  Lots of lives laid down in Tunisia, including at Carthage.  Sure pretty along the coast, but mostly brown inland.  Some interesting ruins.


Most of the police ammo for .38 was "law enforcement" or "+P" ammo.  Quite a bit hotter.  I've heard tales of .38 being hand loaded with wad cutters, but put in backwards. Front end nice and flat to cut clean target holes in paper.  Other side is a huge hollow...loaded hot and at close range they can make messy wound channels.

Some Law enforcement do or did use .45, typically a lighter bullet than 230 grain, I believe 180 grain hollowpoints.  They traveled much faster than the 230 grain average of 800 fps or so, topping 1000 fps if +p.  That bullet might do that sort of damage.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 4, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Known as fragging, and provided leaders new insight and motivation.
> 
> 
> 
> Incoming rounds have the right of way............


Who's really in charge out in the middle of a jungle with no witnesses in the middle of no where?
Best leader is the one whose men love him....and of course protect him.  PBS shows a good documentary called "Charlie Company" which is enlightening on this point.

bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> In Vietnam they dropped hand grenades in ******* leaders bunkers that they didn't like. Only difference is they wasn't playing.


Our political leadership at that time bears full responsibility for the wreckage of the Grunt forces.

Buses for ossifers had cyclone fence wire over the windows to prevent grenades from coming in.

There were UNILATERAL cease-fire days (that means only our side didn't shoot).

The VC/NVA were regularly updated as to SOG insertions by these leaders.

The leadership was beautifully reprised by the rotten Rotc "officer" in Animal House.  While John "Bluto" Belushi went on to be Governor of Maryland, the ROTC punk got fragged by his own men in Viet Nam. <-- And it got a laugh.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Sep 4, 2021)

afternoon men  and ladies  thanks weed hopper


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2021)

Funny fker. Your Welcome for whatever.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> afternoon men  and ladies  thanks weed hopper


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2021)

Howdy old farts. Got a date night with the wife but not sure we are going anywhere or not. I had a coworker who's son tested positive last week so he has been off. Now the couple that we go out with the wife tested positive this morning. Thinking about tacos or steak and shrimp on the grill. If we do that then I have to play bartender. Hope everybody had a great day and a even better evening.


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2021)

Mine set in water for a bit. I use small containers and lots of perlite in my soil. Water never turns green.


----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2021)

Evening and good night.  All is well in Mudville.  

Green water? Not good.  Frig is what Roster said.  

Errands and Football..


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 5, 2021)

Good morning old farts and happy Labor Day weedend. "Wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/th...month-for-september-lets-see-them-buds.79885/​


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 5, 2021)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!.........Thrills!....Spills!...the Wall of Death!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)

Who be wanting to smoke a Joint with me


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 5, 2021)

ME!


----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2021)

Morning OFC.  45 fricken degrees out this morning......Good sleeping weather got....but then there is the dog....up before sunrise taking her out.

Gota up-potting today.    Little guys need a bigger home.  There is always the next run to get ready for.


----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2021)

Don't know what happened but I double posted....what was I gonna say....hmmm....never mind.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)

Loved this Movie
Run Forest Run................................................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> ME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well just had a thought, those things stick to things by their suction actions
Hmmm.................?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Well just had a thought, those things stick to things by their suction actions
> Hmmm.................?



hey man , I gotta go to work so I’ll catch up later with some clams


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hey man , I gotta go to work so I’ll catch up later with some clams







Later me tto


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> like you , I vacuum the excess water out unless it’s just a little.....once the roots get down near the bottom , sometimes it is beneficial to leave some water in the tray and the plants wick it up i finally went to raised 4 x 8 trays that were slanted so any excess water would run off into a 5 gallon bucket i took the runoff water and poured it on my outdoor plants ymmv



We poured our runoff on the outdoor tamaters and the fish food tea made them super sweet.



Bubba said:


> My dad had 3 lugers in his bag coming home.  Navy boys stole them.



They also got the Luger that dad tried to bring back.  I owned one 1917 Erfurt that I picked up at a good price and later traded. 



Bubba said:


> Most of the police ammo for .38 was "law enforcement" or "+P" ammo.  Quite a bit hotter.  I've heard tales of .38 being hand loaded with wad cutters, but put in backwards. Front end nice and flat to cut clean target holes in paper.  Other side is a huge hollow...loaded hot and at close range they can make messy wound channels. Some Law enforcement do or did use .45, typically a lighter bullet than 230 grain, I believe 180 grain hollowpoints.  They traveled much faster than the 230 grain average of 800 fps or so, topping 1000 fps if +p.  That bullet might do that sort of damage. Bubba



As you note, some were also hand loads, so could have been anything.



Bubba said:


> Who's really in charge out in the middle of a jungle with no witnesses in the middle of no where?
> Best leader is the one whose men love him....and of course protect him.  PBS shows a good documentary called "Charlie Company" which is enlightening on this point. bubba



It is easier to love a leader who does what he asks his men to do and tries to bring everyone back, than one striving for rank.  You also can't please everyone, so sometimes what keeps someone from fragging an officer, is concern about what their fellow grunts would do to them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2021)

I've been sick for a month with allergies, coughing, sore throat, and feeling like shit. Couple days ago it felt like razor blades in my throat and chest. Hasn't stopped me from doing what I do. Guarantee you if I went to the hospital I would have the Covid or its Varient.  When the truth be known its the same shit ppl get sick with every God Damn year. Only difference is the hospitals are making a fortune calling it Covid.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 5, 2021)

Hopper,  hope ya get better .. I've upped my vitamin C to 2K mg a day, with 50 zinc, and Ds and ** ..  it helps recover from their manmade variants .

Israeli med site reported yesterday that a body's own immune system is at least 10x s more effective at fighting these variants than any vaccine out there .. ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2021)

Fk that Vaccine. I'll let my lmmune system deal with it.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> ME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, will you look at the lips on that…


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I've been sick for a month with allergies, coughing, sore throat, and feeling like shit. Couple days ago it felt like razor blades in my throat and chest. Hasn't stopped me from doing what I do. Guarantee you if I went to the hospital I would have the Covid or its Varient.  When the truth be known its the same shit ppl get sick with every God Damn year. Only difference is the hospitals are making a fortune calling it Covid.


Every time I go out and mow, my voice goes up a couple of octaves and I get partial laryngitis. EVERYBODY around here has said this is one of the worst summers for allergies they've ever had.
Old Hen or Pullet can go outside and come back in, and within minutes I'm sneezing my arse off.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 5, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren. Took my wife's diamond ring in to get it appraised. Paid $5,000 for it 21 years ago. Appraised at $13,600. At least I did not get ripped off when I bought it.


About right. Diamonds may be a girl's best friend but they're not an investment in the true sense of the word.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I've been sick for a month with allergies, coughing, sore throat, and feeling like shit. Couple days ago it felt like razor blades in my throat and chest. Hasn't stopped me from doing what I do. Guarantee you if I went to the hospital I would have the Covid or its Varient.  When the truth be known its the same shit ppl get sick with every God Damn year. Only difference is the hospitals are making a fortune calling it Covid.



Funny thing.  We have coffee with a group of neighbors every Sunday morning.  Half of us are Vaccinated and half of us are (non vaxers) as the liberal left puts it.  

A week ago one of the women said her husband tested positive.  He is a pilot for  Delta.  He was A symptomatic and had not effects.  Delta required him to get the shot immediately and quarantine for two weeks.  He got sick right after the shot and has been ever since.  Sore throat, stuffy nose and aches and pains.  He was fine until he got the shot.   All the vaxers said ....  good thing he got the shot or he would be in the hospital.....funny, I think the shot made him sick.  

No reason the argue with this group....nobody on either side will change their mind....just bit my lip and took another shot of coffee.  That is my shot for the day.

Came home went back to work up-potting.  Done now.  I have up-potted until I don't have a Pot To Piss in......bet I could fill it up if I did.....

Got to go out to the veggie garden and pull all played out veggies.   This is a process that will take me a month or more.  By the time I get the Horseradish made it will be November.  Why do I do this every year....I could be fishing.

Daughter and SIL are coming over for a barbecue later...busy day....AGAIN!!!


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 6, 2021)

Cooked some back ribs today on the green egg this afternoon, they’re delicious…


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I've been sick for a month with allergies, coughing, sore throat, and feeling like shit. Couple days ago it felt like razor blades in my throat and chest. Hasn't stopped me from doing what I do. Guarantee you if I went to the hospital I would have the Covid or its Varient.  When the truth be known its the same shit ppl get sick with every God Damn year. Only difference is the hospitals are making a fortune calling it Covid.





Hippie420 said:


> Every time I go out and mow, my voice goes up a couple of octaves and I get partial laryngitis. EVERYBODY around here has said this is one of the worst summers for allergies they've ever had.  Old Hen or Pullet can go outside and come back in, and within minutes I'm sneezing my arse off.



My nose and eyes have been running constantly this season too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> Cooked some back ribs today on the green egg this afternoon, they’re delicious…


Dan Bet they were Delicious     What is The Green Egg LOL


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 6, 2021)

Good Labor Day morning old farts. Last summer holiday, then comes the white stuff. 
Often wondered how the Green Egg bbq grill cooked.
Labor Day "wake 'n bake".
Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good Labor Day morning old farts. Last summer holiday, then comes the white stuff.
> Often wondered how the Green Egg bbq grill cooked.
> Labor Day "wake 'n bake".
> Puffin' 'n Passin'.


Come on guys we are Green Egging today
Dang Looks like one of Robert Oppenheimer's Toys





*Robert Oppenheimer*


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2021)

morning old farts. hope all are well.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2021)

Good morning all my worker comrades  , enjoy a commie free day


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2021)

Afternoon I think. Had a bad accident yesterday. Did it face plant now suffering from pretty bad concussion. Can barely see and it hurts like hell to try and type.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon I think. Had a bad accident yesterday. Did it face plant now suffering from pretty bad concussion. Can barely see and it hurts like **** to try and type.



Well ****!  Hope you start feeling better.....................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon I think. Had a bad accident yesterday. Did it face plant now suffering from pretty bad concussion. Can barely see and it hurts like **** to try and type.


If it is really bad you should seek medical attention!
In the first two days after a concussion, follow these steps to ensure you have a safe recovery:


Rest.
Avoid caffeine.
Sleep at least 8 to 10 hours in a 24 hour period.
Have someone check on you to ensure your symptoms are not worsening.
Avoid screen time on a computer, TV, smartphone, or tablet. Activities like texting or playing video games require an amount of mental focus that can worsen your symptoms, as can the bright light and movement of screens.
Take a break from mentally demanding activities such as work, school, computer use, and reading.
Avoid bright lights and loud noises.
Take a mild pain reliever such as acetaminophen (Tylenol).
Avoid sports or demanding physical activities.
Stay hydrated.
Eat a light, healthy diet.
Avoid alcohol consumption, as this may worsen or mask your symptoms.



> *WHY NOT IBUPROFEN OR ASPIRIN?*
> Check with a doctor before taking NSAIDs such as ibuprofen (Advil) or aspirin (Bayer). These medications can increase the risk of bleeding and may not be recommended for some injuries.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon I think. Had a bad accident yesterday. Did it face plant now suffering from pretty bad concussion. Can barely see and it hurts like **** to try and type.


Get it checked out. Better safe than sorry


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon I think. Had a bad accident yesterday. Did it face plant now suffering from pretty bad concussion. Can barely see and it hurts like **** to try and type.



what the hay were you doing?....did you pass out?


----------



## Airbone (Sep 6, 2021)

Hope you feel better soon…..

And yes don’t be stubborn and get yourself checked if you haven’t!

You aren’t no spring chicken!


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2021)

Feel terrible Hopper can you check on new member approvals I can't do it


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 6, 2021)

If you start feeling nauseous, I'd take a trip to the ER.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Come on guys we are Green Egging today
> Dang Looks like one of Robert Oppenheimer's Toys
> View attachment 278144
> 
> *Robert Oppenheimer*


Absolutely, that’s where they got the dimensions from…just put some fins on the base, and let’er fly…


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 6, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good Labor Day morning old farts. Last summer holiday, then comes the white stuff.
> Often wondered how the Green Egg bbq grill cooked.
> Labor Day "wake 'n bake".
> Puffin' 'n Passin'.


They cook really well, doesn’t use a lot of (lump) charcoal, and it puts out the heat X 10… Put some dry rub on the ribs and put them on the grill around 12 noon and were done about 4:30 pm.  For the last 1.75 hours throttle down the temp from 400º, down to 250º, by slowly closing down the vents top and bottom. Barbecue sauce went on 1.5 hours from finish, mist with water or apple juice as necessary…mmmmm


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If you start feeling nauseous, I'd take a trip to the ER.


Couldn't keep food or water down all day.  Went to the ER.  Gave me some stuff to help.  Back and better.   Hopper I did the approval stuff now that I can see.  

To bed....exhausted.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 7, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> They cook really well, doesn’t use a lot of (lump) charcoal, and it puts out the heat X 10… Put some dry rub on the ribs and put them on the grill around 12 noon and were done about 4:30 pm.  For the last 1.75 hours throttle down the temp from 400º, down to 250º, by slowly closing down the vents top and bottom. Barbecue sauce went on 1.5 hours from finish, mist with water or apple juice as necessary…mmmmm



Sounds delicious. Thanks for the report.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Couldn't keep food or water down all day.  Went to the ER.  Gave me some stuff to help.  Back and better.   Hopper I did the approval stuff now that I can see.
> 
> To bed....exhausted.


Take care of them Old Bones Kid 
Glad you went and got checked out sounds like you needed to 
Place would be lonely without you Brother.
Take it easy for a few days We got your Back....................
Love ya Man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Found the video on the web




All in all , hope you feel better Bro, Laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Reminds me of someone


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)

@WeedHopper goes swimming


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2021)

morning everybody. brother pute take care of yourself. i'm under house arrest, sunday morn i tested positive but the wife is negative. don't feel bad at all. just like always, always opposites.


----------



## pute (Sep 7, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Sorry to report I am still here.  Bit woozey but I am gonna try and walk.  BB


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Sorry to report I am still here.  Bit woozey but I am gonna try and walk.  BB


So what did you do?
Come mon man inquiring minds need to know
Hope ya feel better today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2021)

@ROSTERMAN what did you do to shiloh? i see she hasn't been around.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)

giggy said:


> @ROSTERMAN what did you do to shiloh? i see she hasn't been around.


Not me Bro LOL
Last I saw she was all Buddy buddy with @Hippie420 's toothbrush and Hippies Vibes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So what did you do?
> Come mon man inquiring minds need to know
> Hope ya feel better today


Howdy,  walk is done.  Had to look straight ahead and avoid looking into the sun.  But, got er dun.  

So roster, I was farting around with my daughter and I slipped and did a face plant .  Wish there was a better story and I could add bit more drama to it but.....just and o'l man that doesn't have the balance I used to.  I could say what most do in a stupid situation like this.....Ran into a door.  

On with the show....gotta cut down a Mamosa today.  I have physical coming up next week and blood work tomorrow.  Geez....I sure don't want to get used to this Dr. stuff.  I'm to young for this shit.......

Need to eat something and get my arize to work.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Howdy,  walk is done.  Had to look straight ahead and avoid looking into the sun.  But, got er dun.
> 
> So roster, I was farting around with my daughter and I slipped and did a face plant .  Wish there was a better story and I could add bit more drama to it but.....just and o'l man that doesn't have the balance I used to.  I could say what most do in a stupid situation like this.....Ran into a door.
> 
> ...


The adage about knowing if we were going to live this long and taking better care of ourselves is playing around in my mind.  Hoping you're feeling better soon...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 7, 2021)

Last faceplant I took I figure was karma. Crawled outta bed with all the associated pains involved and thought to myself, "Well, at least I still stand up to put my pants on."
No sooner than that thought had entered my mind, I managed to hook my big toe into the crotch of my shorts. It was like the hand of God b itch slapped me face first into the floor. Thank Buddha for soft carpet and a thick skull.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 7, 2021)

Reminds me of ages ago while dating, put roller skates on for the first time since I had been in Junior High... No sooner had I stood up, wheels hit the floor, feet went back, suddenly I'm faceplanted on the floor... My date thought it was hilarious...


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 7, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Sounds delicious. Thanks for the report.


I used to have lots of trouble getting charcoal briquettes/lump charcoal started, but thanks to improvising in using a heat gun, I had for shrink tube insulation.  I just fire that up on high, poke the nozzle into the charcoal in two spots for about 1 minute to 45 seconds each spot.  Then close the lid, open the vents, and give it six minutes.  Fire's roaring and ready to either toss a few burgers or anything else you want to cook.  When the heat gun eventually fails after a few years, $14 gets you a new version at Harbor freight.  I've seen fancy heat guns for getting grills started for way more money...


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi guys, once again slammed by another hurricane. No real damage but haven’t had any power since the 29th of August. Girls are doing fine in their tents but I took their a/c out to put in the house so it’s getting into the 90’s in the grow room


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Last faceplant I took I figure was karma. Crawled outta bed with all the associated pains involved and thought to myself, "Well, at least I still stand up to put my pants on."
> No sooner than that thought had entered my mind, I managed to hook my big toe into the crotch of my shorts. It was like the hand of God b itch slapped me face first into the floor. Thank Buddha for soft carpet and a thick skull.



i have had a few close calls but I can still put on my blue jeans standing up....my bib overalls are a lot easier to put on standing up

im smart enough to know the clock is ticking and time is running out but that is ok because by then I’ll be able to go anywhere in my pj’s and nobody will think twice about it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> i have had a few close calls but I can still put on my blue jeans standing up....my bib overalls are a lot easier to put on standing up
> 
> im smart enough to know the clock is ticking and time is running out but that is ok because by then I’ll be able to go anywhere in my pj’s and nobody will think twice about it


I go get the mail in the nude, not illegal anymore.
My neighbors threaten to put me on youtube and smile and say let me know when ya do.
Big I sent you a message  appreciate when you can.


----------



## pute (Sep 7, 2021)

Evening all.  Real encouraging listening to all you carpet munchers.  I am almost totally recovered except my memory on where I put things is a mess.  Was bad before but now.....

@ Roster....W T F are you doing going to the mail box in the nude....only (imagination required) do this

@ Steve.  So sorry about the hurricane issues....I think I have problems.  

@ Big...there is a thing about a mirror. Look at it and you won't be running around in you PJ's.  Even where you live. 

@ Dan, switch to gas and you will never go back. 

@ Hippie....cut your fricken toe nails and you wouldn't be catching you toe on your skives. 

@ Roster....buy a new tooth brush...for god sakes 

Another frcken trip to the Med center tomorrow....this time for a blood draw for a physical next week.  This is getting to be a pain in the arize.  

Drinking ton's of water trying to flush my system of all the nefarious bad habits I have. 

Glup Glup Glup


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Evening all.  Real encouraging listening to all you carpet munchers.  I am almost totally recovered except my memory on where I put things is a mess.  Was bad before but now.....
> 
> @ Roster....W T F are you doing going to the mail box in the nude....only (imagination required) do this
> 
> ...


Drink up, wife swears by the stuff (water), drinks twice as much as I do. I never developed much of a taste for anything other than some beers, a few scotches and an assortment of whiskey’s…


----------



## pute (Sep 7, 2021)

I normally drink a lot of water.  My recent issues with not being able to hold anything down has complicated things and trying to make up for it.  Feel like a bloated cow....if you have seen one you know what I mean.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 7, 2021)

I cannot eat watermelon past 3pm in the afternoon otherwise I’ll be up all night p p p p  ping

but i do like a gin and tonic before bed , only about 3-4 times a week , medicinal moderation works for me

besides I am allergic to alcohol.......every time I get around it I break out in handcuffs

~quickly leaves the room~


----------



## pute (Sep 7, 2021)

Right now I wish I could do either.  My body got so dehydrated not being able to hold anything down I am afraid it will affect my blood test.  Wondering if I should reschedule.  Whatever....getting old is so much fun.  People taking a dirt nap don't have these problems.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If it is really bad you should seek medical attention!
> In the first two days after a concussion, follow these steps to ensure you have a safe recovery:
> 
> 
> ...


excellent list, bro.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 8, 2021)

I might as well get on the bus wiv da rest of yiz.

GOTTA go to the VA this moanin'.  Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.  On the good side, it is because they are testing me for a new generation of hearing aids... Mebbe they'll gimme mine to drive home with.  (Although I am not sure if the hearing aids have a car-driving app.)

I HATE going there.  As you walk in, there is a huge picture of a burned-out vacant-brained evil criminal.  And I MUST wear a mask.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Right now I wish I could do either.  My body got so dehydrated not being able to hold anything down I am afraid it will affect my blood test.  Wondering if I should reschedule.  Whatever....getting old is so much fun.  People taking a dirt nap don't have these problems.


Ask Doctor it may show up it the Kidney function test as a problem than again maybe not. Ya old Coot
Dont mess around with Putes LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Last faceplant I took I figure was karma. Crawled outta bed with all the associated pains involved and thought to myself, "Well, at least I still stand up to put my pants on." No sooner than that thought had entered my mind, I managed to hook my big toe into the crotch of my shorts. It was like the hand of God b itch slapped me face first into the floor. Thank Buddha for soft carpet and a thick skull.



Please keep this secret to yourselves, but ah discovered that the secret to putting your pants on both legs at the same time is to sit down first.



Dan789 said:


> I used to have lots of trouble getting charcoal briquettes/lump charcoal started, but thanks to improvising in using a heat gun, I had for shrink tube insulation.  I just fire that up on high, poke the nozzle into the charcoal in two spots for about 1 minute to 45 seconds each spot.  Then close the lid, open the vents, and give it six minutes.  Fire's roaring and ready to either toss a few burgers or anything else you want to cook.  When the heat gun eventually fails after a few years, $14 gets you a new version at Harbor freight.  I've seen fancy heat guns for getting grills started for way more money...



I use a starter chimney and an electric heating element, which works like a charm. 



pute said:


> Right now I wish I could do either.  My body got so dehydrated not being able to hold anything down I am afraid it will affect my blood test.  Wondering if I should reschedule.  Whatever....getting old is so much fun.  People taking a dirt nap don't have these problems.



If you're dehydrated enough to affect your blood test, it would be a good thing to know.  I almost died from the common flu because my not eating, but drinking copious quantities of water got my blood electrolytes out of whack and I developed arrhythmia and tachycardia.  I was beating 180 beats a minute, not counting the beats I missed, when I checked into the ER.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2021)

Been there with the dehydration. My heart meds make it much easier for me to dehydrate in the sun. It can cause me to have Afib which can be some scary shit and dangerous so I have to be careful when I'm working outside. Within 30mins my shirts are soaking wet when I'm in the heat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ask Doctor it may show up it the Kidney function test as a problem than again maybe not. Ya old Coot
> Dont mess around with Putes LOL


Notice how Pute has weedhopper throw the Bum Off LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 8, 2021)

morning folks, i'm moving. well from the bed to the computer with my pipe in hand.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 278302




You talking’ to me?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 8, 2021)

good morning 

coffee time


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Water water and more water.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 278254


There is a hilarious video of 3 Russian guys on a couch doing the "wooden spoon trick" definitely worth a watch....

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Sep 8, 2021)

The sap is in the middle. Him and another engage in putting wooden spoon handle in mouth, then raising head and letting in drop on the other guys head. As you can imagine, you can't get much power. Then it's the other guy's turn, except 3rd guy is behind him with a spoon and cracks him on head. Sap can not figure how he is generating such power!

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Sep 8, 2021)

mornin'


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

patwi said:


> mornin'


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2021)

Blood draw done not downstairs to check on things.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Right now I wish I could do either.  My body got so dehydrated not being able to hold anything down I am afraid it will affect my blood test.  Wondering if I should reschedule.  Whatever....getting old is so much fun.  People taking a dirt nap don't have these problems.


Get some gator aid, next best to pedilyte for dehydration.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 8, 2021)

Good morning everyone, first coffee in hand…


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> Get some gator aid, next best to pedilyte for dehydration.


Dan you send me that and you are drinking coffee....not fair.  Drank 5 liter's of water yesterday and two so far today...like you I am having some coffee. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Dan you send me that and you are drinking coffee....not fair.  Drank 5 liter's of water yesterday and two so far today...like you I am having some coffee. Thanks for the tip though.


Be careful with too much water it can actually KILL YOUR Azz   TRUTH

*What are the symptoms of water intoxication?*

Symptoms of water intoxication tend to start appearing after you consume more than 3 to 4 L of water in a few hours.
Potential symptoms include:

head pain
cramping, spasms, or weakness in your muscles
nausea or vomiting
drowsiness and fatigue
In more severe cases, water intoxication can also cause seizures or loss of consciousness. If a person doesn’t receive treatment, water intoxication can be fatal.
*What should I do if I notice symptoms?*

If you or someone else is showing any signs or symptoms of water intoxication, especially seizures or drowsiness, it’s best to seek immediate medical attention.
As fluid builds up in the body, all of its cells, including brain cells, begin to swell. Swelling in the brain can eventually lead to coma, seizures, and death if a doctor doesn’t treat it quickly.
Eating a salty snack may provide some short-term relief while waiting for help to arrive.


> *MAKE SURE IT’S NOT DEHYDRATION*
> Water intoxication symptoms can seem very similar to those of dehydration. If you aren’t sure which one you’re experiencing, get immediate help. Avoid drinking or withholding water until you confirm the underlying cause of your symptoms.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Be careful with too much water it can actually KILL YOUR Azz   TRUTH


Wait a minute, I waiting for that pooop sak fouchi-fouchi to weigh in if it's safe....

Bubba


----------



## Africanna (Sep 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Dan you send me that and you are drinking coffee....not fair.  Drank 5 liter's of water yesterday and two so far today...like you I am having some coffee. Thanks for the tip though.


Why so much water?


----------



## Africanna (Sep 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Be careful with too much water it can actually KILL YOUR Azz   TRUTH
> 
> *What are the symptoms of water intoxication?*
> 
> ...


It's real for sure


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 8, 2021)

OKAY -- Time for some good news.  My trip to the VA turned out better than I could have hoped for.  I am wearing the next generation hearing aids right now.

The TV is on in the other room, and it does not come over into my hearing aids (used to, and I would have to remove them to avoid listening to TV).  What I do now is touch the bottom button on either ear thingy and hold it.  I'll hear a "boop" a deep voice will say, "home", and the TV broadcast to my ears stops.

If I want to watch TV in the same room with the Wild Witchie-poo while she is reading, I turn the TV sound off with the remote, and press and hold the top button on my new ear-and-thinking aid.  "boop" and the TV -- in stereo -- can be heard only by me.

I can hear a butterfly fart in a cottonball.

In another week or so, they are sending me a directional mike.  Looks like a $450.00 garage-door opener.  I can turn it on in a crowded restaurant, point it at you, and I will not hear any background noise at all.  Moreover, while the thing is passing along what you say, it continually scans all around, searching for human speech.  Somehow, it can decipher stuff I might be interested in, and it will pass it along in my hearing.  But no crashing of dishes, loud music, yada.  Just sorta like being in a quiet room with some folks talking.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Haven't done this yet, will 'speriment when I get the extra gadget.

I can have my new ears connect directly to my phone... so it could be at the whisper level on a rollie coaster, and I would still be able hear every syllable.

For the first time in MONTHS, I can hear crisply.  Sibilants.  Bird tweets.  The sound of a feather falling... <-- Well, nah.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 8, 2021)

Asked the dude how much the great apartment went for.

"Sir, this is a liquor store."


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> OKAY -- Time for some good news.  My trip to the VA turned out better than I could have hoped for.  I am wearing the next generation hearing aids right now.
> 
> The TV is on in the other room, and it does not come over into my hearing aids (used to, and I would have to remove them to avoid listening to TV).  What I do now is touch the bottom button on either ear thingy and hold it.  I'll hear a "boop" a deep voice will say, "home", and the TV broadcast to my ears stops.
> 
> ...


Speak up, Walt. I can't hear ya.....!


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2021)

what?


----------



## kevinn (Sep 8, 2021)

Walt
You can become a super spy now !!!


----------



## Patwi (Sep 8, 2021)

Walt, can you hear the doc's waiting room women's vulva's swelling ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Speak up, Walt. I can't hear ya.....!


----------



## guerilla1950 (Sep 8, 2021)

good luck pute


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2021)

Good stuff Roster.

Good night.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)

morning, still stopped up, but don't know if covid or hay fever. i pretty much stay stopped up all the time. either way i'm still under house arrest.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2021)

Everybody I know is sick with the same symptoms. I've been sick for weeks. It's the same shit that we get damn near every year. Only difference is now they call it Covid because of money and Politics. Sick of this Covid political bullshit.


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)

our close friends have it as well, but they are sick. he has heart problems and i am worried about it with him. she says the worst flu she has ever had.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 9, 2021)

giggy said:


> our close friends have it as well, but they are sick. he has heart problems and i am worried about it with him. she says the worst flu she has ever had.


Empathy from here


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2021)

giggy said:


> our close friends have it as well, but they are sick. he has heart problems and i am worried about it with him. she says the worst flu she has ever had.


Sorry to hear Bro
Where they Vaccinated ?


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sorry to hear Bro
> Where they Vaccinated ?


no they are not.


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Just got back from my morning walk.  Other than a concussion I am right as the rain.  No shot for me.  Our wonderful Commander In Chief is going to come our with more covid mandates today.  Can't wait for this B S.  Why are they so concerned about our ring to *OUR FREEDOM OF CHOICE. * Amazing to me how quickly Americans have given up their Constitutional Rights and Freedoms.  

Moving on.  Gotta feed the ladies today and probably some pruning and other general maintenance.  Smoke is terrible again today.  Probably should have worn a mask while walking today but I ain't gonna put on a fricken face diaper because I am told to.  Fock that.  I am a nonconformist  and always have been. 

Guess I have stirred the pot enough.....


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2021)

giggy said:


> no they are not.




I'm not vaxed except for that 1958 polio vax, I got badly sick after hugging about 60 peeps at a funeral last month, so DAILY I started an improved uptake of 4 vitamin C ( 500 mg each ). 50 mg zinc, ** and Ds and it helped .. and leaving the consumption of animal flesh for a bit


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 9, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Just got back from my morning walk.  Other than a concussion I am right as the rain.  No shot for me.  Our wonderful Commander In Chief is going to come our with more covid mandates today.  Can't wait for this B S.  Why are they so concerned about our ring to *OUR FREEDOM OF CHOICE. * Amazing to me how quickly Americans have given up their Constitutional Rights and Freedoms.
> 
> Moving on.  Gotta feed the ladies today and probably some pruning and other general maintenance.  Smoke is terrible again today.  Probably should have worn a mask while walking today but I ain't gonna put on a fricken face diaper because I am told to.  Fock that.  I am a nonconformist  and always have been.
> 
> Guess I have stirred the pot enough.....


My son just got home (ojai) from the Dixie fire - he told me 9000,600 acres is burning and theres 4300'firefighters tackling it


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> My son just got home (ojai) from the Dixie fire - he told me 9000,600 acres is burning and theres 4300'firefighters tackling it


yup and the smoke all comes straight to my fricken front door.  Right down the front range of Colo.  Thanks Cali.  Been this way all summer. Wish the whole worthless state would fall off into the ocean.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2021)

You can always move to Texas, it's a great country. Just ignore the xtra illegal 6 million central americans, ignore the 100s of thousands of Cali, OregonIians, new hampshirans  jersey, ny, penn , ohioians, illinoiyers .. yep we also have constantly geo enginneered Sahaharian dust s'posedly  .. I could go on.
pute I have family above and below  D and they say the same, not Colos fault but just in an abusive relationship with distant neighbors 

Weird, hope your son stays safe ..


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Be careful with too much water it can actually KILL YOUR Azz   TRUTH
> 
> *What are the symptoms of water intoxication?*
> 
> ...


Well - I don't personally believe in water intoxication. 
BUT - the symptoms you describe all can apply to me when I drink too much beer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 10, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning, still stopped up, but don't know if covid or hay fever. i pretty much stay stopped up all the time. either way i'm still under house arrest.





WeedHopper said:


> Everybody I know is sick with the same symptoms. I've been sick for weeks. It's the same shit that we get damn near every year. Only difference is now they call it Covid because of money and Politics. Sick of this Covid political bullshit.





giggy said:


> our close friends have it as well, but they are sick. he has heart problems and i am worried about it with him. she says the worst flu she has ever had.



Commiseration and condolences brothers!  I skipped the flu in 2021, that almost killed me in 2020, probably for the same reasons I didn't catch Covid, and that is that I stopped going to the gym and generally stayed away from people.



pute said:


> yup and the smoke all comes straight to my fricken front door.  Right down the front range of Colo.  Thanks Cali.  Been this way all summer. Wish the whole worthless state would fall off into the ocean.



I can't believe how lucky Portland has been this year, after living through miserable air quality last year.  So far the ocean breeze continues to mostly blow it away from us and all the way to the east coast.



patwi said:


> You can always move to Texas, it's a great country. Just ignore the xtra illegal 6 million central americans, ignore the 100s of thousands of Cali, OregonIians, new hampshirans  jersey, ny, penn , ohioians, illinoiyers .. yep we also have constantly geo enginneered Sahaharian dust s'posedly  .. I could go on.



Remember that it was the immigration to Oregon that changed the central valley from socially liberal, fiscally conservative, to the far left liberal of today, which now controls the vote of the whole state.  Most of the state is still conservative, which is why the eastern part of Oregon is trying to succeed from Oregon and become part of Idaho.

What will Texas be like in another 25 years at the current rate of change??


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2021)

Good question. Texas is on its way back to being Mexico. We are being taken over by fking illegals. Makes me sick.


----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2021)

morning everybody. just got word a 39 year old family friend passed this morn from covid. they wanted to vent him last night and he said after i facetime my wife. afterwards they vented him. my close friends are having it rough, he is getting the infusion tomorrow, i hope it is enough for him, she is not doing real well either. kinda a screwed up fry-day morn.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning everybody. just got word a 39 year old family friend passed this morn from covid. they wanted to vent him last night and he said after i facetime my wife. afterwards they vented him. my close friends are having it rough, he is getting the infusion tomorrow, i hope it is enough for him, she is not doing real well either. kinda a screwed up fry-day morn.


Empathy from here.


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2021)

Morning all. Been on the run all morning now down to check on the grow.   BB later.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 10, 2021)

Can’t believe it…actual rain, not much but first to hit the ground here in Northern California in a long while…. Hope it affects the area’s where the fires are still burning.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> Can’t believe it…actual rain, not much but first to hit the ground here in Northern California in a long while…. Hope it affects the area’s where the fires are still burning.



Good to hear Dan, El Niño is on its way back .. pushing up from the equator


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> Can’t believe it…actual rain, not much but first to hit the ground here in Northern California in a long while…. Hope it affects the area’s where the fires are still burning.


I sure wish you would get copious amounts of rain as well......tired of the smoke


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Really liking this song


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Need to round up the Boys and Ride for America,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Hard to keep your eyes dry


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Bigsur riding hard


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hard to keep your eyes dry





saw 'em right after they put it out, they're good ... yep, gotta keep the wolves at bay in life


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Really liking this song



Excellent-who Dat?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Excellent-who Dat?


The Dead South band









						The Dead South - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2021)

Evening stoners.  It's fried day night.  What's ya smoken?  Me.....sipping on vodka and smoking Lemon Betty. 

One of my security cameras went on the fritz today.  Had my Son In Law come over and look at it.  Come to find out it had shit the bed.  Brand new as well.  Having another shipped this way.  Be here tomorrow.  

Sitting here trying to remember words to a song nobody wrote......


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Thinking about a Bob Seger song - can't quite recall the title but there's a line in it where he sings "wish I didn't know now what I didn't know then"
Ain't music wonderful ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Thinking about a Bob Seger song - can't quite recall the title but there's a line in it where he sings "wish I didn't know now what I didn't know then"
> Ain't music wonderful ?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Good question. Texas is on its way back to being Mexico. We are being taken over by fking illegals. Makes me sick.



True dat...................

I had a lot of Oklahoma relatives move to Texas, so we always considered Texas southern Oklahoma.



giggy said:


> morning everybody. just got word a 39 year old family friend passed this morn from covid. they wanted to vent him last night and he said after i facetime my wife. afterwards they vented him. my close friends are having it rough, he is getting the infusion tomorrow, i hope it is enough for him, she is not doing real well either. kinda a screwed up fry-day morn.



Commiseration brother!  We just lost my favorite ex-DIL's sister to covid.



Dan789 said:


> Can’t believe it…actual rain, not much but first to hit the ground here in Northern California in a long while…. Hope it affects the area’s where the fires are still burning.





pute said:


> I sure wish you would get copious amounts of rain as well......tired of the smoke



Maybe put out the fires in the parts of CA that haven't burned yet, and save them for next year.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)

Hard day for me today


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Evening stoners.  It's fried day night.  What's ya smoken?  Me.....sipping on vodka and smoking Lemon Betty.
> 
> One of my security cameras went on the fritz today.  Had my Son In Law come over and look at it.  Come to find out it had shit the bed.  Brand new as well.  Having another shipped this way.  Be here tomorrow.
> 
> Sitting here trying to remember words to a song nobody wrote......


Do cameras with built in artificial intelligence still shit the bed?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hard day for me today


Why so bro - do you wanna share?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Why so bro - do you wanna share?


Lets let it lay , But thank you.............. Very Hard Day Thank You


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Lets let it lay , But thank you.............. Very Hard Day Thank You


Comiserations - had a fair few of them in recent times
It's the funeral of my youngest brothers wife in 3 days - she had ALS and was only in her mid 50`s.
Cant go cos of travel restrictions due to covid. 
Our Andrew is 20 years younger than me. 
Take care - it will pass eventually


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2021)

morning everybody. i got to change the water pump on my truck today, had to have it hauled in from 27 miles away to the tune of $140.00. at least the temps are like a nice fall day today. we have a gig going down town yesterday (country night) and today (rock night) and the only band in the lineup for either night is fastball, i'd really like to see em but i'm not going to be in the crowd. i guess i'll be in youtube here shortly. this is also a date that i will never forget.


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Sad day for true Americans.  Wish I could say that for all of us.   Remember those who gave so much.

Getting my carpets cleaned today.  I always did this myself but getting it professionally done this year. I deserve a break today.

 Last hot day before a nice cool down.  Coffee...


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> True dat...................
> 
> I had a lot of Oklahoma relatives move to Texas, so we always considered Texas southern Oklahoma.
> 
> ...


Would welcome still the rain, even knowing it provides the growth for fuels which may in the future burn. But providing so much prior to that…Very sad day…


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Really liking this song



Been listening to those guys for along time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Africanna (Sep 11, 2021)

giggy said:


> our close friends have it as well, but they are sick. he has heart problems and i am worried about it with him. she says the worst flu she has ever had.


Lost a friend to it last month - crap!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2021)

I've lost no one to covid. My brother's BIL got it and shook it off in less than a week. He's in his late 60s and probably close to a hundred pounds overweight.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bigsur riding hard
> View attachment 278407




one more ride

i am,thinking of buying a little triumph bobber






.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 11, 2021)

nice

triumph sounds like a good choice, ... norton came out with a 1200 but I'm not into their style today .. gimme an old commando 850


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hard day for me today



Sending hugz!  Hope day is better brother!



Weirdscenes said:


> Do cameras with built in artificial intelligence still shit the bed?



Even at Six Sigma quality levels, the more features you add, the more things there are that can go wrong.



bigsur51 said:


> one more ride i am,thinking of buying a little triumph bobber



Righteous scooter brother!  A little 1200cc bobber promises to be fun................................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)

One word  RIGHTEOUS

Scooter Tramp indeed


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 278462
> 
> One word  RIGHTEOUS



and bitchin’


i really like this look 







these ain’t bad either


















opps , wrong page


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice The Girl is too
Is she drinking


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Nice The Girl is too
> Is she drinking
> View attachment 278476






NO!

butt this one did!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> NO!
> 
> butt this one did!
> 
> ...


Nice Budd


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday.  Still putting the house back together from getting the carpet cleaned yesterday.  My back is gonna be hurten fer certen.  

Tea day for the girls again today...I do this every two weeks....seems like every other day.  Will also continue to cull things from the veggie garden.  Squash is pretty much played out so it will go in the trash today.

Football today....think I will record the black national anthem so I can memorize it....NOT!!!!  If they play that on tv it is getting turned off.

Finally a break from the heat....


----------



## giggy (Sep 12, 2021)

morning folks. got some chores to do today, like mowing the grass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)

@bigsur51


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> and bitchin’
> 
> 
> i really like this look
> ...


Glad it's your spine and not mine!


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 12, 2021)

This was my last ride…a few years back


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)

Any ex HVAC people here 
I have no AC in truck and when I went to check the refrig charge it showed way into the RED. Help


----------



## pute (Sep 12, 2021)

Come on Roster.....really......again.  Did you try this?????






It's 1:30 and I fricken quit for the day.  Time for a jacuzzi and relax watching the local football team probably get beat.  Both my college teams lost yesterday so wouldn't want to break my loosing streak.  Normally don't start bending my elbow until 5 but it is Sunday and I deserve a break today.  Beer 30 just started for me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)

A


pute said:


> Come on Roster.....really......again.  Did you try this?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha  Great  It worked
It was a secret fuse and I found it 
Working again blowing 38degs F after a lil charge


----------



## Bubba (Sep 12, 2021)

patwi said:


> nice
> 
> triumph sounds like a good choice, ... norton came out with a 1200 but I'm not into their style today .. gimme an old commando 850


I got clobbered by a food truck turning right on a Norton 750 Commando. They, like many English bikes have the brake and gear shifter on "the wrong" side when compared to US and Japanese bikes.

Bubba


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning folks. got some chores to do today, like mowing the grass.


you should try smokin' the grass


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2021)

Africanna said:


> Lost a friend to it last month - crap!


Says the doctor's who make hundreds of thousands of dollars calling it the Covid. 
I know doctors and nurses who will backup what I just said. The flu will kill your ass too. It kills hundreds of thousands of ppl every year. Oh except for last yr when the money was in treating Covid.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 12, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I got clobbered by a food truck turning right on a Norton 750 Commando. They, like many English bikes have the brake and gear shifter on "the wrong" side when compared to US and Japanese bikes.
> 
> Bubba


 a friend from high school bought an arrest me red Norton Commando, with all the Wentworth fasteners, drove him wild trying to find those wrenches and sockets prior to the internet back in the dark ages of the “seventies”. By contrast my 750 K-O series Honda was just merely metric…


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)

*The Good Ship



*​


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 278462
> 
> One word  RIGHTEOUS



Nice doo too!



bigsur51 said:


> and bitchin’
> 
> 
> i really like this look
> ...





Hippie420 said:


> Glad it's your spine and not mine!



I like the rear suspension on the last one the best!  Less danger of bottoming out.



pute said:


> Happy Sunday.  Still putting the house back together from getting the carpet cleaned yesterday.  My back is gonna be hurten fer certen.



Groan!  Commiseration brother!  We have light colored carpets, which Grayfox has cleaned about twice a year, with Moi as chief furniture mover.



ROSTERMAN said:


> *The Good Ship
> View attachment 278506
> *​



I note the good ship Marijuana Passion has a spanker...............................


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2021)

morning everybody, hope all are well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

She never travels without her spanker
unless it rips


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2021)

Morning OFC....walk time...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC....walk time...


Putes sighted on his walk this AM


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

One More then a puppy walk


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2021)

Quick check in.  Trimming day again.  I had to take a break....my left hand started cramping.  Not the first time....every day I really hit the scissors hard this happens.  Gonna be a long day on my hands.....will be on the scissors all day and part of tomorrow.  So why the fk am I typing using my hand on my break......


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2021)

^^^^hurts don't it.....not as much as what is about to happen.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 13, 2021)

Feeling pretty beat up today after doing some maintenance work around Casa del Hippie. Was planning on getting the new garage door prepped for paint and possibly painting it today. Got it scrubbed down when the heaven's opened up. Working on metal door panels under a huge maple tree during a thunderstorm is ignorant, even for me, so I packed it in for the day. More days coming before the white stuff hits.


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2021)

Another break....one plant done ....  more to cut.   Rainy day here as well Hippie.  Doesn't bother me as I am in my basement all day....and maybe half the night....

Need to switch from coffee to water.  

Haven't had any contact with the world events today.  Kinda nice not hearing the latest round of Bullshit.  Might just leave the BAD News off all day.  God only knows what the Idiots in charge are up to today............☠


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Now News of the day
.............................................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Feeling pretty beat up today after doing some maintenance work around Casa del Hippie. Was planning on getting the new garage door prepped for paint and possibly painting it today. Got it scrubbed down when the heaven's opened up. Working on metal door panels under a huge maple tree during a thunderstorm is ignorant, even for me, so I packed it in for the day. More days coming before the white stuff hits.


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2021)

Afternoon, came in for a bowl now heading out to get on the tractor.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


Tesla woulda just kept at it.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 13, 2021)

pute said:


> Quick check in.  Trimming day again.  I had to take a break....my left hand started cramping.  Not the first time....every day I really hit the scissors hard this happens.  Gonna be a long day on my hands.....will be on the scissors all day and part of tomorrow.  So why the fk am I typing using my hand on my break......


feeling your pain...


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2021)

^^^that isn't really my hand.  Mine looks worse....ha ha.  Quitting for the day.   Will be at it right after my walk tomorrow morning.  Getting ready to start my evening buzz.  Got a lot trimmed....lot more to do though.  I might hit it again a little bit tonight but right now I am toast.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2021)

just don't fade away


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^that isn't really my hand.  Mine looks worse....ha ha.  Quitting for the day.   Will be at it right after my walk tomorrow morning.  Getting ready to start my evening buzz.  Got a lot trimmed....lot more to do though.  I might hit it again a little bit tonight but right now I am toast.







Nighty Nite


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Im gonna watch Up all night with Wanda
The Crawling Eye is on .


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2021)

I dated a Wanda with one eye and one glass eye  .. shoulda married her


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2021)

“Liberty, once lost, is lost forever.”

– _John Adams_


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 14, 2021)

patwi said:


> I dated a Wanda with one eye and one glass eye  .. shoulda married her



An older two eyed sister named Wanda, and ostensibly it's your good fortune that you didn't marry her...................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

patwi said:


> I dated a Wanda with one eye and one glass eye  .. shoulda married her


Wanda almost got my azz





Oh and I loved the Gilman


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Walk then more trimming.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Walk then more trimming.


Invest in a trimming machine before you hurt yourself


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 14, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Walk then more trimming.




some walking tunes for ya


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)

Morning ya old bastards. Hope ya haves a great day.


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)

morning old farts, hope all are well. had to go knock the jungle (tall grass/weeds) around my mail box. it sets across the street from the house on another man's land, so all i ever do is just around the box. the mail lady didn't like it so we will see if she leaves another note.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 14, 2021)

patwi said:


> I dated a Wanda with one eye and one glass eye  .. shoulda married her


You should look her up. She's keeping an eye out for ya!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Invest in a trimming machine before you hurt yourself


If you have ever seen what a trimming machine dose to beautiful buds....and use on .......   I better not say what I am thinking.  Time to trim with fly tying scissors....I don't even use sheers.  BB later.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 278603
> View attachment 278604
> View attachment 278605


WOO CE MAMA!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

pute said:


> If you have ever seen what a trimming machine dose to beautiful buds....and use on .......   I better not say what I am thinking.  Time to trim with fly tying scissors....I don't even use sheers.  BB later.


Can we see said pictures please 
Would love to see your nugs


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 14, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^that isn't really my hand.  Mine looks worse....ha ha.  Quitting for the day.   Will be at it right after my walk tomorrow morning.  Getting ready to start my evening buzz.  Got a lot trimmed....lot more to do though.  I might hit it again a little bit tonight but right now I am toast.


Wife did hair and color for her day job before retiring, you can bet she’s not around for any trimming, but don’t blame her one bit…


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 14, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 278603
> View attachment 278604
> View attachment 278605


You’ve got everyone’s attention…


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2021)

E="ROSTERMAN, post: 1136239, member: 60661"]
Can we see said pictures please
Would love to see your nugs
[/QUOTE]
Ok....later


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2021)

I survived to trim another day......done.  For an indoor plant I just got 4.9 oz from my newest strain.  Gold Digger.  Got the cut from my friend at the grow store. What was nice is all the buds were large and dense. 

Ok Roster you wanted pictures.  






Hear is one of the buds.  You can't get a nice clean bud like this from a trimming machine.  






That is a finely manicured bud.  NO sugar of fan leaf material at ALL!!  Can't do that with shears.  Takes more time but worth it to me.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 14, 2021)

I have never seen that much bud in real life... ever.


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)

some nice bud porn pute.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 14, 2021)

pretty buds mr Pute 

what do they smell like?


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2021)

Candied Diesel.  But I will wait until they have been in jars for a month before making a final assessment.  You should probably  get a cut of this and Mimosa from me.  I will keep the light on for ya.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 14, 2021)

pute said:


> Candied Diesel.  But I will wait until they have been in jars for a month before making a final assessment.  You should probably  get a cut of this and Mimosa from me.  I will keep the light on for ya.



I bet she would be a beast outdoors


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 14, 2021)

pute said:


> Candied Diesel.  But I will wait until they have been in jars for a month before making a final assessment.  You should probably  get a cut of this and Mimosa from me.  I will keep the light on for ya.






does this match the description?....











						Gold Digger (SnowHigh Seeds) :: Cannabis Strain Info
					

Blue Dragon 1947 x Acapulco Gold x C99...




					en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2021)

Blue Dragon 1947 x Acapulco Gold x C99  this is the genetics.  Stunk up my whole basement while trimming.  This is all I can find about it.  Every dispensary in town is out so must be in high demand.  


*Gold Digger (I)*
*Indica Dominant Hybrid*
_*Skunk x Blue Dragon*_
Gold Digger is a good solution for feeling relaxed without being completely Couch-locked. Users describe the Gold Digger high as very mellow and pleasant, with an almost immediate onset of a euphoric creative head high that leaves you clear-headed and very creative but in a very relaxed state of mind and body that is still functional. Gold Digger’s effects are fairly balanced, offering effective invigoration and satisfying relaxation. As you break apart each dense little nugget, aroma that has been described as being reminiscent of a skunk in an apple orchard, and a taste of sweet fruit with a skunky aftertaste as they are burned away. It is best to use Gold Digger during the evening, as it does have relaxing properties.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2021)

This thing out side would be 14' tall.  It would have grown right out the top of my tent.  I have another in right now and I have never done so much twisting and bending.  I have another in veg and it will go into flower before it is 15" tall.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

pute said:


> I survived to trim another day......done.  For an indoor plant I just got 4.9 oz from my newest strain.  Gold Digger.  Got the cut from my friend at the grow store. What was nice is all the buds were large and dense.
> 
> Ok Roster you wanted pictures.
> 
> ...


Very Nice 
Enter that one in BOM thread


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Very Nice
> Enter that one in BOM thread


Not my cup of tea.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Had a hard day, covered the pool and friged my back again
Time to go smoke and lay down   Night Folks


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2021)

Me to....


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 15, 2021)

pute said:


> This thing out side would be 14' tall.  It would have grown right out the top of my tent.  I have another in right now and I have never done so much twisting and bending.  I have another in veg and it will go into flower before it is 15" tall.


Here's another case of Ph.D's talking shop... and through the gibberish, I recognize one Ph.D just looks at a pile of buds and starts speaking English:

*"I bet she would be a beast outdoors."*

This tells me a coupla things: 

@Big can look at a bud and instantly determine it was grown indoors. WT ever lovin' F?
By inference, now I know the plant was grown indoors even though Big states that it is too big to grow indoors.

Then Dr. Pute chimes in with, "It'd be 14' tall."

Visions of a room absolutely filled with ONE fargin plant... mebbe with a mouth in the center saying, "FEEED MEE".

Then they go back to talking in numbers and coded similies.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 15, 2021)

pute said:


> I survived to trim another day......done.  For an indoor plant I just got 4.9 oz from my newest strain.  Gold Digger.  Got the cut from my friend at the grow store. What was nice is all the buds were large and dense.
> 
> Ok Roster you wanted pictures.
> 
> ...


Good job brother!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)

Sounds like something someone here would write

I have everything that I wanted as a teenager, only 60 years later. I don't have to go to school or work. I get an allowance every month. I have my own pad. I don't have a curfew. I have a driver's license and my own car. The people I hang around with are not scared of getting pregnant and I don't have acne. Life is great. I changed my car horn to gunshot sounds. People get out of the way much faster now.
 Gone are the days when girls used to cook like their mothers. Now they drink like their fathers.
I didn't make it to the gym today. That makes five years in a row. I decided to stop calling the bathroom "John" and renamed it the "Jim". I feel so much better saying I went to the Jim this morning.
Old age is coming at a really bad time.
When I was a child I thought "nap time" was a punishment. Now it feels like a small vacation.
The biggest lie I tell myself is... " I don't have to write that down, I'll remember it".
I don't have gray hair... I have "wisdom highlights"! I'm just very wise.
If God wanted me to touch my toes, He would've put them on my knees.
Last year I joined a support group for procrastinators. We haven't met yet.
Why do I have to press one for English when you're just going to transfer me to someone I can't understand anyway?
Of course, I talk to myself. Sometimes I need expert advice.
At my age "Getting Lucky" means walking into a room and remembering what I came In there for.
I have more friends I should send this to, but right now I can't remember their names.
Now, I'm wondering... did I send this to you, or did you send it to me?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)

*@pute 
Damm Nice Trimming Job Bro*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Sep 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 278503


This is the best one yet....
Saw a mime where an all white car had a blue fender..."I identify as a white fender."
Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 15, 2021)

patwi said:


> I dated a Wanda with one eye and one glass eye  .. shoulda married her


Did she keep an eye out for you?

Bubba


----------



## pute (Sep 15, 2021)

Morning...night out last night and it damn near killed me.  No walk today.  Induction into he Automobile Dealers Hall Of Fame.  Saw people I hadn't even in over a dozen years.  Talk about a blast from the past.  If I ever do something like this again it will be to soon.  Ended up  up with a copy of the home game and a pat on the a s s.  Had to wear a suit and tie....today I have a rash....should go away soon....back in jeans today.


----------



## giggy (Sep 15, 2021)

morning everybody, moving slow this morn. i guess just lazy today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2021)

Good morning, old farts. Things got a bit sideways last night. Got my normal beer intake taken care of, got home way before dark, and tried to decide how to take care of my screaming back. Home grown bubble hash won out over big pharma.
Snuggled down under the covers and watched some spooky movies with my favorite bird. Always had it figured for a male due to its cocky/no fear attitude. Long story short, it climbed under the sheets with me, crawled up next to my back, and promptly laid an egg.
Maybe it's a male that identifies as a female?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, old farts. Things got a bit sideways last night. Got my normal beer intake taken care of, got home way before dark, and tried to decide how to take care of my screaming back. Home grown bubble hash won out over big pharma.
> Snuggled down under the covers and watched some spooky movies with my favorite bird. Always had it figured for a male due to its cocky/no fear attitude. Long story short, it climbed under the sheets with me, crawled up next to my back, and promptly laid an egg.
> Maybe it's a male that identifies as a female?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 16, 2021)

Sad morning this morn. Wife's baby passed last night. We never had kids so our pets are our kids. Her dog Trixie was her bady, we had her almost 14 years. So I'm setting here with rears in my eyes waiting for daylight so I can bury her. Then I got to go take another covid test to see if I can go back to work yet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

giggy said:


> Sad morning this morn. Wife's baby passed last night. We never had kids so our pets are our kids. Her dog Trixie was her bady, we had her almost 14 years. So I'm setting here with rears in my eyes waiting for daylight so I can bury her. Then I got to go take another covid test to see if I can go back to work yet.


I understand Brother , so hard to loose a beloved member of your Family.
Be Kind to her and understand it is just like loosing a child. Im so sorry for you loss.




Show her this from me Love ya man.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

One for @Unca Walt  Beautiful Right


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Ok where is it written that just because we are older 
We have hurt every time We do anything ?
Finish pulling cover over pool , vacuuming water line (underground) so they don't freeze and crack and then antifreeze. Capped every thing off and buttoned down the cover. Has anyone ever put on a loop loc cover  They be a Bioch.................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

I just realized I talk a lot LOL
Morning ya Older Bastards
Im afraid to know what 80 feels like if I feel this bad now.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Induction into he Automobile Dealers Hall Of Fame.



Congratulations brother!



Hippie420 said:


> Snuggled down under the covers and watched some spooky movies with my favorite bird. Always had it figured for a male due to its cocky/no fear attitude. Long story short, it climbed under the sheets with me, crawled up next to my back, and promptly laid an egg. Maybe it's a male that identifies as a female?



When I was a kid, I raised a pigeon named Bill and my friend Roy Dean raised one named George.  Somehow miraculously, in a couple years Bill and George produced a flock of pigeons, that roosted on Roy Deans grandfathers place and ate his chickens feed so he cleaned out their roost one night .



ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 278731



Old dogs, children, and watermelon wine...................



giggy said:


> Sad morning this morn. Wife's baby passed last night. We never had kids so our pets are our kids. Her dog Trixie was her bady, we had her almost 14 years. So I'm setting here with rears in my eyes waiting for daylight so I can bury her.



Condolences and commiseration brother!  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Africanna (Sep 16, 2021)

giggy said:


> Sad morning this morn. Wife's baby passed last night. We never had kids so our pets are our kids. Her dog Trixie was her bady, we had her almost 14 years. So I'm setting here with rears in my eyes waiting for daylight so I can bury her. Then I got to go take another covid test to see if I can go back to work yet.


Always a bummer.  Best wishes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning...night out last night and it damn near killed me.  No walk today.  Induction into he Automobile Dealers Hall Of Fame.  Saw people I hadn't even in over a dozen years.  Talk about a blast from the past.  If I ever do something like this again it will be to soon.  Ended up  up with a copy of the home game and a pat on the a s s.  Had to wear a suit and tie....today I have a rash....should go away soon....back in jeans today.


Dealers Hall of Fame for Cannabis
Congrats Pute


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2021)

^^^^thanks roster actually that would be more of an honor than what I just won getting my picture on a wall that no one will ever see.


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2021)

So sorry to hear giggy.  My pets for my children as well. Both of mine are getting up there and it won't be long where I will be facing the same situation. Going to kill me. But Life goes on. Take good care of your wife and yourself.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

pute said:


> So sorry to hear giggy.  My pets for my children as well. Both of mine are getting up there and it won't be long where I will be facing the same situation. Going to kill me. But Life goes on. Take good care of your wife and yourself.


My Last Dog was the Greatest Boy ever , it killed me to find out after him having seizures at almost 7yrs that it was an inoperable brain tumor .
That day I lost a big part of my Heart and Soul
I balled like a Baby, and had to start drinking again for a week to sleep
Yet Im an Old Softie .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Thanks Buddy knew deep down you were not heartless


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

That was a joke


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Reminds me of the Crazy Falkers here


----------



## Bubba (Sep 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My Last Dog was the Greatest Boy ever , it killed me to find out after him having seizures at almost 7yrs that it was an inoperable brain tumor .
> That day I lost a big part of my Heart and Soul
> I balled like a Baby, and had to start drinking again for a week to sleep
> Yet Im an Old Softie .


Same here. Lots of people suck. Animals, I will do about anything for. 

Bubba


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Same here. Lots of people suck. Animals, I will do about anything for.
> 
> Bubba


How in the world coudn't a person love animals.  All I have to do ls look into my dogs trusting eyes and I melt.  My dog is always happy to see me, never complains, lets me know when someone or something is around, never complains when I come home to late and is my best friend.


----------



## kevinn (Sep 16, 2021)

That is right.  They some times think they more than you, but they never sass you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2021)

This is Charlie Brown. He is 4yrs old. Bastard run down and killed a Squirrel today. Fker is fast. He is our second MS.
First one died at 14 from cancer. His name was Buster Brown.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> This is Charlie Brown. He is 4yrs old. Bastard run down and killed a Squirrel today. Fker is fast. He is our second MS.
> First one died at 14 from cancer. His name was Buster Brown.
> 
> View attachment 278820
> ...


Looks Tough  Cool Lil Man
what breed
Sorry for your loss Bro


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2021)

He is a cool dog. Fker can jump damn near 6 ft. Ask the Squirrels.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> He is a cool dog. Fker can jump damn near 6 ft. Ask the Squirrels.


Ha when Im walking my Big Guy on 30 ft lead and he see a squirrel
This is me ,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

This guy is having a blast
wish I had a Trampoline


----------



## Patwi (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 16, 2021)

patwi said:


>


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 17, 2021)

Strike two!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Reminds me of the Crazy Falkers here



Sounds like five pigs squealing as they run around in a cage made out of 55-gallon drums.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 17, 2021)

patwi said:


>



   What does that black square mean?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 17, 2021)

Can you scan this with your phone?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 278838


I use to love them so much, still do.........
Oh Oreo's are pretty good too


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 17, 2021)

it’s to dam early


----------



## pute (Sep 17, 2021)

Morning OFC. It's almost cold outside.  Think I will wait awhile before walking.  Coffee is better with a chill in the air.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2021)

Morning old Farts.


----------



## giggy (Sep 17, 2021)

Morning everybody happy fry-day. I went back to work this morn, already have my left knee and right ankle pissed at me. Yall have a great day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> What does that black square mean?




I don't see a black squirrel


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2021)

Ommmmmm im telling. Yall are being raciest. 
Oh wait,,is there a white squirrel?


----------



## Patwi (Sep 17, 2021)

only in Hungary are there white squirrels

I have seen a few large nose greedy squirrels in America that steal the other squirrels nuts ..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 17, 2021)

Out of the birds mouth...............




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Out of the birds mouth...............


Won't play for me.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Won't play for me.


It won't open by itself for me, but it will download so I can open it.  Any heroes know how to fix that?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It won't open by itself for me, but it will download so I can open it.  Any heroes know how to fix that?


GW  What is the name of said video NM as Shiloh would have said


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2021)

Hows that GW. Now you can see the video. Ive seen it before. He has several. Funny as hell.
All you have to do is save the video and then click on the little video camera icon above by the smiley face. A box will pop up and then drag the video into the box.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)

Putes getting some sex lessons


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 17, 2021)

received a recently cleaned bud package today that I'm s'posed to evaluate from a west coast triangle  .. felt like getting my first bj, ... very hazy, warm and a selfish happiness


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 18, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 278838


Milk and cookies, my favorite…


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> received a recently cleaned bud package today that I'm s'posed to evaluate from a west coast triangle  .. felt like getting my first bj, ... very hazy, warm and a selfish happiness


I was 13 she was 14 and I was lost without a clue
But man it was something something


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hows that GW. Now you can see the video. Ive seen it before. He has several. Funny as ****.
> All you have to do is save the video and then click on the little video camera icon above by the smiley face. A box will pop up and then drag the video into the box.



Thanks!  The bird does a good job eloquently expressing some of my current political thoughts.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 18, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks!  The bird does a good job eloquently expressing some of my current political thoughts.



yes Sir , mine too!


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2021)

Morning OFC.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.


Hey Gorgeous


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

Putes in your past life did you every have that one customer who was looking to buy be that azzhole? I bet you have some good war stories of the sales days


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Putes in your past life did you every have that one customer who was looking to buy be that azzhole? I bet you have some good war stories of the sales days



I actually only sold cars for 4 years....last one I personally sold was in 1979.  That is when I moved to sales mgr.  Became a minority owner in 91.  And you can't believe what goes on inside a car dealership.  

But we called the guy you just described as a "KNOW IT ALL KNOW NOTHING".   A good salesman could turn a guy like that around in 5 minutes....most of the time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

The last Truck I purchased I got 1000 under tissue and dealer showed me it too.
Paid like 12 grand less then sticker price.
They tried to sell me the world I said Nope
I miss Edmunds the way it use to be


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


Wrong!!!  If you make Short Term Decisions and screw everybody you don't last very long. Repeat and referral business is the key yo long term success.  The sales department sells the first car.....good customer service sells the next one....I wanted customers for life.  You don't get that by trying to go everybody.

The customers you make the most $$$ from are the ones you keep for a lifetime.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

old school ideology goes a long way


----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2021)

morning, been being lazy this morn, rained hard this morn so i just rolled over till i couldn't lay there no mo. now watching music videos and burning a bowl.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 18, 2021)

pute said:


> Wrong!!!  If you make Short Term Decisions and screw everybody you don't last very long. Repeat and referral business is the key yo long term success.  The sales department sells the first car.....good customer service sells the next one....I wanted customers for life.  You don't get that by trying to go everybody.
> 
> The customers you make the most $$$ from are the ones you keep for a lifetime.


 I was looking to go into business, and visited a local Ford  dealership in Elk Grove Ca., answered an add where they had a Ford 3/4 ton service body truck, it was a new year old and shown in the paper for $19,900 and change.  That was a total lie as in the eleventh hour, they said, hey the service body is extra.  That’s took me to an auto broker. It was the easiest, no problems, good price deal ever.  That salesman still sends me postcards on mine and wife’s birthdays, plus a few assorted times during the year, 16 years later.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 19, 2021)

Fargin iguana had the temerity to come waddling across my property. 

Sixty-five feet with my Ruger Single Six.    Right in the noggin. <-- That ain't a Single Six, but I am still gonna brag.

Being an old pirate (soon I will be lookin' _back_ at 80) -- I am pleased to be able to aim a gun -- if I can remember how to load it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Fargin iguana had the temerity to come waddling across my property.
> 
> Sixty-five feet with my Ruger Single Six.    Right in the noggin. <-- That ain't a Single Six, but I am still gonna brag.
> 
> Being an old pirate (soon I will be lookin' _back_ at 80) -- I am pleased to be able to aim a gun -- if I can remember how to load it.


You are a pisser (funny) and a good man Walt


----------



## giggy (Sep 19, 2021)

Morning everybody time to get your lazy asses up and moving.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Wrong!!!  If you make Short Term Decisions and screw everybody you don't last very long. Repeat and referral business is the key yo long term success.  The sales department sells the first car.....good customer service sells the next one....I wanted customers for life.  You don't get that by trying to go everybody. The customers you make the most $$$ from are the ones you keep for a lifetime.



Firm, fair, and friendly was the formula we used in aerospace, which is all about repeat customers, as their numbers are limited.  

We didn't try to have the best price, only a fair one based on our costs, we instead strove to have the best product and customer service, as well as work with them to realize their dreams pushing the envelope with new innovations and processes. 

Firm because our word is our bond, as well as some customers will try to take advantage of you.

Fair because besides being honorable and equitable, a sense of injustice loses customers fast and invites highly motivated detractors as well as law suits. 

Friendly because trust and affinity is a major tipping point, all things being equal.  Besides a good product, it is what brings the customer back, even if they pay more.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2021)

a good book to read for sales is Customers For Life , written by an owner of a Cadillac dealership in texas....one thing that stood out to me besides the under promise and over deliver attitude was this , the customer ain’t always right and some customers are better off going down the road to the competition, let them have to deal with the bovine feces

exceeding a customers expectations is a good strategy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Fargin iguana had the temerity to come waddling across my property.
> 
> Sixty-five feet with my Ruger Single Six.    Right in the noggin. <-- That ain't a Single Six, but I am still gonna brag.
> 
> Being an old pirate (soon I will be lookin' _back_ at 80) -- I am pleased to be able to aim a gun -- if I can remember how to load it.


Walt does the Ruger shoot short rounds , I have BB caps rounds that work great for backyard firing?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> a good book to read for sales is Customers For Life , written by an owner of a Cadillac dealership in texas....one thing that stood out to me besides the under promise and over deliver attitude was this , the customer ain’t always right and some customers are better off going down the road to the competition, let them have to deal with the bovine feces
> 
> exceeding a customers expectations is a good strategy



Good points!  Crocks are who you want your competition to have for customers and surprise over performance trumps disappointment at underperformance.

Under performance is sometimes hard to recover from.  As a production engineer, I was assigned gas turbine nozzle investment casting from WI-52 alloy, that was in dire shape from a quality and order commitment standpoint, and we had the customers production line shut down from lack of parts.  A developmental part out of a fussy alloy to cast.

I had all the parts rounded up and delivered to NDT inspection, where I personally inspected them all using FPI, X-ray, and dimensional inspection techniques,  after which I broke the part lots into sub lots and wrote individual salvage processing sheets for each part, calling for me to be called night or day any time one was recycled at subsequent inspections.  

I gave the sales engineer an aggressive schedule for each part, which no one really believed at that point, and even though I did have to respond to some late night/early morning phone calls and trips to the facility, I delivered more quality parts to shipping than I promised.  The customer was back on line and the day was saved.........., or not.  

I expected a pleased customer and pat on the back but alas they were furious , because if it was that easy to fix, why didn't we do it before shutting down their gas turbine auxiliary power plant production line???


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt does the Ruger shoot short rounds , I have BB caps rounds that work great for backyard firing?
> View attachment 278946
> View attachment 278947



The Single Six is a single action six shot revolver that will shoot any length up to LR and was available with a magnum cylinder.


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

Morning OFC. Happy Sunday.  Special day...going to my daughter's for a barbecue.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The Single Six is a single action six shot revolver that will shoot any length up to LR and was available with a magnum cylinder.


I knew that I was wondering if he ever shot the bbcaps 
Thks GW
I have a Super Blackhawk 44 in single action myself


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

Just another notch up the totem pole for me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Happy Sunday.  Special day...going to my daughter's for a barbecue.



see if you can get back home without getting drunk or cruzing Colfax...geeze


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> see if you can get back home without getting drunk or cruzing Colfax...geeze


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> see if you can get back home without getting drunk or cruzing Colfax...geeze


I'm to old to cruise Colfax....I just drive around the block now days.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

pute said:


> I'm to old to cruise Colfax....I just drive around the block now days.


They found Old Putes in the alley again


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2021)

That's him flushing again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> That's him flushing again.


I wonder if the people who smoke his wares know the secret ingredients


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The Single Six is a single action six shot revolver that will shoot any length up to LR and was available with a magnum cylinder.


Yep, and in 1973, you could buy a Colt New Frontier with dual cylinders for a couple of bucks more and get twice the quality. Love my Colts.


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

Time for some Football.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Time for some Football.....


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

Off to my daughter's for a birthday party....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Screw the NFL
I will take a knee before I watch them again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Off to my daughter's for a birthday party....


How old 60 now LOL    Have Fun


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

71


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

pute said:


> 71


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2021)

pute said:


> 71


Damned Virgos must die.


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Damned Virgos must die.


I didn't die but had a good day.  Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2021)

Just jerkin' yer chain. I know Virgos. I iz one.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 20, 2021)

married one .. happy birthday you guys

I bought her a 1.18 karat wid a big band of gold ring  .. cashing in a retirement package is making me happy




.


----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2021)

Morning old farts, time to get ready for the grind. Yall have a great one.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

patwi said:


> married one .. happy birthday you guys
> 
> I bought her a 1.18 karat wid a big band of gold ring  .. cashing in a retirement package is making me happy
> 
> ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, and in 1973, you could buy a Colt New Frontier with dual cylinders for a couple of bucks more and get twice the quality. Love my Colts.



My first pistol and the only one I've ever shot myself with fast drawing, was a Colt Frontier Scout.  Glad it wasn't a Cobra.

Happy moanday all!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My first pistol and the only one I've ever shot myself with fast drawing, was a Colt Frontier Scout.  Glad it wasn't a Cobra.
> 
> Happy moanday all!


I got to shot my dads 38 S&W when I was 10 , missed everything lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

pute said:


> 71


I meant your Girl was 60, so that would make you over 80 LOL
Just messing with ya Bro Good Morning

Hey they Found Gabby


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Just jerkin' yer chain. I know Virgos. I iz one.


I found Bigsurs astro sign


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I found Bigsurs astro sign
> View attachment 279009





here is the only sign i was borned under and I believe in and I saw it when I was borned again


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2021)

My Cowboys actually looked good yesterday.


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Another Moanday.   High at the airport today is forecast to be 68f.  That means low 60's here.  Thinking fall might just started. 

Fricken dirt work today.  Those seeds I started last week need to be moved into small pots plus sever others need a bigger pot.

My walk will have to wait till later plus it needs to werm up just a bit.

Coffee now.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My first pistol and the only one I've ever shot myself with fast drawing, was a Colt Frontier Scout.  Glad it wasn't a Cobra.
> 
> Happy moanday all!


Bought a Buntline Scout to go with a Buntline SAA. If I can find 'em on my old computer, I'll show you a pic of my snake collection; Pythons, Cobras, and Diamondbacks.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt does the Ruger shoot short rounds , I have BB caps rounds that work great for backyard firing?
> View attachment 278946
> View attachment 278947


Appreciate the thought... but I have a fargin rifle range in my back yard...

The Ruger Single Six is kewl because it comes with two cylinders:  One for .22 magnum, and one for Long Rifle.  Takes fives seconds to swap them out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

Sorry Guys 
One cup of Real Coffee and my mind runs a muck


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Appreciate the thought... but I have a fargin rifle range in my back yard...
> 
> The Ruger Single Six is kewl because it comes with two cylinders:  One for .22 magnum, and one for Long Rifle.  Takes fives seconds to swap them out.
> 
> View attachment 279051


I have almost the same gun but make by an Italian gun maker.
Two cylinders and all paid about a hundred new 35 yrs ago.
I named her Flame thrower .
You should see my 22mag derringer  Now that throws 3 foot flames
High Standard paid 75 dollars used in display case





Italian Excam Tanfoglio Model 1a76 .22   Is the one I have


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Appreciate the thought... but I have a fargin rifle range in my back yard...
> 
> The Ruger Single Six is kewl because it comes with two cylinders:  One for .22 magnum, and one for Long Rifle.  Takes fives seconds to swap them out.
> 
> View attachment 279051


I walked in the Hardware Store in Washington, Virigina, plunked down *$87.50* and walked out.  No signatures, blood samples, loyalty oaths...

Average (used) price now:  *$526.10*


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have almost the same gun but make by an Italian gun maker.
> Two cylinders and all paid about a hundred new 35 yrs ago.
> I named her Flame thrower .
> You should see my 22mag derringer  Now that throws 3 foot flames
> ...


HAH!  Here is my Scottish Witch's carry gun:


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2021)

Been up-potting....now to walk the dog and then the wife.....then back to up-potting.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Been up-potting....now to walk the dog and then the wife.....then back to up-potting.


At least you don't have to pick up the wife's **** during a walk, right?


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> At least you don't have to pick up the wife's **** during a walk, right?


No, only do that on the dog part.  Walk done!  Bit breezy but it kept things cool.  Finally no fricken Cali smoke here.  Hoping they are getting help from mother nature.  Now back in the dirt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> At least you don't have to pick up the wife's **** during a walk, right?


Depends on how far you take the roll playing too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

I just snapped a pic of @bigsur51 
out for a walk


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2021)

Roster change your avatar before I do....disgusting.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Roster change your avatar before I do....disgusting.


NOT SURE WHAT bIG IS FEEDING THEM BUT i WANT SOME


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2021)

on Colfax the other night


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2021)

Pute on his first day at school 6th grade


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2021)

Roster, where'd ya get that pointy hat? (snicker, snicker)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Roster, where'd ya get that pointy hat? (snicker, snicker)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Roster, where'd ya get that pointy hat? (snicker, snicker)


Dont laugh


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2021)

Thank you Roster.  You look dashing now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Thank you Roster.  You look dashing now.


Thanks I sharpened and polished my Teeth for you
Nope not hippies toothbrush either


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2021)

Wow....have you had your covid shots....3 of them


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Wow....have you had your covid shots....3 of them


They saw me coming and said they ran out of canine ones


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2021)

No problem....I have the one we give to elephants waiting for you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

Now on a serious note never saw this before 
On my 8ft plants (not ready still cloudy ) the top large fans have gone lighter green
lime colored not all but a few like one would normally see on the bottom of plant as it nears the end. Any ideas?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

pute said:


> No problem....I have the one we give to elephants waiting for you


They said the same lol


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Good Morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Man I see I was off my meds and all wound up yesterday
What did I do? Call mr Hyde.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 21, 2021)

And now for the "lighter" side!!  Try not to use up all your amazement points if you can.  See how long before the light dawns... (sound on)


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2021)

Good morning 

so finally after about two months I get to see a dermatologist about a squamous cell carcinoma and find out what the score is....that is how slow the VA is....geeze


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> And now for the "lighter" side!!  Try not to use up all your amazement points if you can.  See how long before the light dawns... (sound on)



Hey whats cooking smells great


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> so finally after about two months I get to see a dermatologist about a squamous cell carcinoma and find out what the score is....that is how slow the VA is....geeze


Bastards Good Luck Mate, I'll sneak some pray in for you as long as Hopper is still sleeping
Best of Luck


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> so finally after about two months I get to see a dermatologist about a squamous cell carcinoma and find out what the score is....that is how slow the VA is....geeze


Good lord... Keep us posted, willya?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 21, 2021)

Kitten _vs_ Fish tank fishie:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Kitten _vs_ Fish tank fishie:



LOL I had a Giant one of those fish in 55 gal tank it outgrew it's tank after 5 goldfish a day, gave it back to pet store . Gourami I believe right?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Oh Damm  Bud Rot season is here found 2 buds so far just at the very top
Took rot off , so we shall see,
Anyone have any new ways of fighting the Rot
Mornings are like soup now , plants feel as if it rained during the night
Shaking water off them in the AM.  I have to get the blower out and pray 
still 2-3 weeks to go


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh Damm  Bud Rot season is here found 2 buds so far just at the very top Took rot off , so we shall see,
> Anyone have any new ways of fighting the Rot



The bane of growing outdoors here in River City due to our short growing season.  Can you tent them in clear plastic to keep the rain off and then give them a blow job?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Kitten _vs_ Fish tank fishie:



Thats an Oscar. I use to raise them. They can be very aggressive. I knew ppl that fed them baby mice. I fed mine shrimp and gold fish. They can get huge.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh Damm  Bud Rot season is here found 2 buds so far just at the very top
> Took rot off , so we shall see,
> Anyone have any new ways of fighting the Rot
> Mornings are like soup now , plants feel as if it rained during the night
> ...


I used my leaf blower.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I used my leaf blower.


That is what I was just doing Thks
Cut 3 buds so far with just the very beginning .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The bane of growing outdoors here in River City due to our short growing season.  Can you tent them in clear plastic to keep the rain off and then give them a blow job?


This is like a morning dew we get here I cover when raining with an awning and giant beach umbrellas


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats an Oscar. I use to raise them. They can be very aggressive. I knew ppl that fed them baby mice. I fed mine shrimp and gold fish. They can get huge.


Thats it an Oscar I could not remember 
An Oscar will eat the Gourami in an instant LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

I just abused my plants 
they did appreciate the blow job though


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2021)

Yeah i had a blast raising them. Oscars are cool. They have their own personalities too. Mine use to sulk if i didn't feed them at a certain time. They would lay flat on the bottom of the tank and not move. Funny as a mother fker. They bit one of my buddies that was trying to feed it a shrimp. Latched on to his finger and he threw him across the room. Fish landed on the carpet and my buddy was like W.T.F.  I picked him up and put him back in the tank. He never feed my fish again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Top one is like the Giant I had 14inches or more 
Tiger Oscar right


----------



## Bubba (Sep 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Bought a Buntline Scout to go with a Buntline SAA. If I can find 'em on my old computer, I'll show you a pic of my snake collection; Pythons, Cobras, and Diamondbacks.


While I have owned a bunch of guns, and I do mean a bunch. I have never owned a revolver!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2021)

@ Big....why do you go to the VA?  You qualify for Medicare don't you.  Mrs Pute has had several bouts of skin cancer and can get into her dermatologist within a week.   I don't trust the VA.

Annual physical later today.   Gonna try and get some pain meds...only take antiinflammatories currently.  Only problem is something hurts all the time.  Back again today.

39f this morning I checked for Frost but none. Getting close though.  Veggie garden is almost toast.  Time for major clean up.  This is a process.

Will walk on e it warms up a bit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2021)

Yes Roster they were Tiger Oscars. Some of those fish in that tank wouldnt have lasted with my Tigers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

pute said:


> @ Big....why do you go to the VA?  You qualify for Medicare don't you.  Mrs Pute has had several bouts of skin cancer and can get into her dermatologist within a week.   I don't trust the VA.
> 
> Annual physical later today.   Gonna try and get some pain meds...only take antiinflammatories currently.  Only problem is something hurts all the time.  Back again today.
> 
> ...


Let me know what Doc gives you for Pain
Opioids are a forbidden subject around my parts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2021)

Morning everybody. Nice firearms. I carry either a glock 9mm or my 1911 45.


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2021)

I take a pain med every day. Supposed to take 3 10 MG narco but I try to only take one to one and a half a day. Wish I could do without but I can't walk real well with them without is very rough.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

giggy said:


> I take a pain med every day. Supposed to take 3 10 MG narco but I try to only take one to one and a half a day. Wish I could do without but I can't walk real well with them without is very rough.


They had me on 6 Vicos a day I could not think anymore
Had a hard time even making change
I quit cold turkey after a yr , man that sucked. But after 4 yrs I do sneak one at bedtime if I do to much (I can do very little bending at all)
I feel for you Brother


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Plants blown off any crowded leaves have been removed , dead stock gone
WPM treatment in the morning tomorrow. Fingers crossed
Bud rot was very minor caught in a good amount of time I hope.
Rain coming next few days The dreaded off and on showers .
I may pull them into house for a few days, but what a smell.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

pute said:


> all
> @ Big....why do you go to the VA?  You qualify for Medicare don't you.  Mrs Pute has had several bouts of skin cancer and can get into her dermatologist within a week.   I don't trust the VA.
> 
> Annual physical later today.   Gonna try and get some pain meds...only take antiinflammatories currently.  Only problem is something hurts all the time.  Back again today.
> ...


Yep Find a good dermatologist that takes Medcare you only pay a small copay about 20 dollars. B does it.ut always ask 1st , quick ph call.
My wife father had a bad mole and it killed him Cancer went everywhere.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

@bigsur51 if fair skinned don't mess around with this


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2021)

I had Oscars years ago. 55 gallon tank had two Tigers and one that was the color of a brand new copper penny. They were easy to train. I used to buy #3 trout pellets for treats. I'd soak them in water until they were soft, pick them up one at a time, and hold them half way in the water. The fish would swim up and take them from my fingers. In a couple of weeks, I had them where they'd clear six inches of air and jump to get 'em. Funny as h ell when one of my friends would ask to feed 'em and hold the pellet a few inches from the surface. The look on their faces when they'd get fish bit was golden.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I had Oscars years ago. 55 gallon tank had two Tigers and one that was the color of a brand new copper penny. They were easy to train. I used to buy #3 trout pellets fot r treats. I'd soak them in water until they were soft, pick them up one at a time, and hold them half way in the water. The fish would swim up and take them from my fingers. In a couple of weeks, I had them where they'd clear six inches of air and jump to get 'em. Funny as h ell when one of my friends would ask to feed 'em and hold the pellet a few inches from the surface. The look on their faces when they'd get fish bit was golden.


Cool Ever see a giant Paco, I had one about 2/3 this size , outgrew tank Gave away.



I was feeding approx 100 goldfish every week got expensive


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2021)

Yep goldfish gets expensive. Mine was like Hippies. They would jump out of the water and grab shrimp out of my hand.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> LOL I had a Giant one of those fish in 55 gal tank it outgrew it's tank after 5 goldfish a day, gave it back to pet store . Gourami I believe right?


Not gourami <-- they are little bitty silvery boogers with long feelers.  The fish in the vid is an Oscar fish. They get very aggressive in a small tank.

We have them in all the ponds and canals down here in South Floriduh.

"Temperament / Behavior : If given a large enough tank (55 gallon or larger) you may not see them being overly aggressive. If you cramp them into smaller tanks, like most fish, they may become more aggressive. Watch them closely."

Didja see the size of the tank that sumbitch was in?  No wonder he bit.  He was probably hoping the kitten's mother would show up so he could take a chunk out of her.  Definitely 55 gallons or more ain't there...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 21, 2021)

pute said:


> @ Big....why do you go to the VA?  You qualify for Medicare don't you.  Mrs Pute has had several bouts of skin cancer and can get into her dermatologist within a week.   I don't trust the VA.
> 
> Annual physical later today.   Gonna try and get some pain meds...only take antiinflammatories currently.  Only problem is something hurts all the time.  Back again today.
> 
> ...


Currently 90F


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep goldfish gets expensive. Mine was like Hippies. They would jump out of the water and grab shrimp out of my hand.


Good morning btw.   I see others have just tossed their unwanted fish “A fish known as a Pacu - with strange human-looking teeth and known for reports that they eat testicles - has turned up about 10 miles from New York City, according to NorthJersey.com. The fish is native to *South America* , but was caught on Sunday in Passaic, a town in Northern New Jersey”.  Always something to screw with skinny dipping…


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Let me know what Doc gives you for Pain
> Opioids are a forbidden subject around my parts.


You keep talking about going crazy on your meds.....where do you get them then.  I need some.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2021)

Check this out guys. Now this shit is reflective.

Scientists created the world's whitest paint. It could eliminate the need for air conditioning. (msn.com)


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2021)

That would be nice but wouldn't your house glow.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

pute said:


> That would be nice but wouldn't your house glow.....


Man oh Man what would Big say
that's a Joke LOL


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2021)

^^^^not going there.  

Downstairs gardening done.....walk in.....dog is happy......Mrs Pute and I just harvested more from the veggie garden.  Got the oven roasting, dehydrator running and she is making salsa.  Got a better than average yield/harvest this year.  Will be eating from it most of the winter.  

Physical coming up a bit later this afternoon.  Hopefully my PSA is under 2 so I don't get the but poke.  Other than that another year older and more pain but nothing big to report to him.  Guess I should feel lucky as a lot of my friends haven't fared as well. 

Beautiful day, hasn't reached 60f yet.  Made for a really nice walk.  Back to 90 tomorrow....that is a typical fall here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^not going there.
> 
> Downstairs gardening done.....walk in.....dog is happy......Mrs Pute and I just harvested more from the veggie garden.  Got the oven roasting, dehydrator running and she is making salsa.  Got a better than average yield/harvest this year.  Will be eating from it most of the winter.
> 
> ...


Good Luck


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

I wonder how Putes Made out LOL




Hoping all went well Night


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2021)

Fk you Roster......ha ha....on the meds again?  PSA .07....no butt plug for me.  Not one red flag on the blood test.  

Have an interesting story but wrong thread.   Plus I am loaded.  Tomorrow.


----------



## Carty (Sep 22, 2021)

Good to know your ok.... I have to have mine checked every 5yrs..  And because I'm now high risk to not wake up, they can no longer put me under..  the first one they had to wake me up because I stopped breathing twice..  getting to
watch the flouroscope do it's work was very cool..  Doc was like, see that little polip.  Scrape..  gone, all good...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Fk you Roster......ha ha....on the meds again?  PSA .07....no butt plug for me.  Not one red flag on the blood test.
> 
> Have an interesting story but wrong thread.   Plus I am loaded.  Tomorrow.


Glad it all worked out Great news , Hops a lil mad thought he was going get moved to head Moderator
Lov ya man


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Glad it all worked out Great news , Hops a lil mad thought he was going get moved to head Moderator
> Lov ya man




no dude , I think he said he was gonna give some head to the moderator


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Fk you Roster......ha ha....on the meds again?  PSA .07....no butt plug for me.  Not one red flag on the blood test.
> 
> Have an interesting story but wrong thread.   Plus I am loaded.  Tomorrow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> no dude , I think he said he was gonna give some head to the moderator


I was wondering where he has been hiding lately LOL
Morning Bro


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was wondering where he has been hiding lately LOL
> Morning Bro



morning neighbor..I’m up and drinking coffee by 4:20......

yeeeeehaaaaaaw!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 22, 2021)

This is kewl:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

pute said:


> You keep talking about going crazy on your meds.....where do you get them then.  I need some.....


A little birdie, but I had a few saved for emergency . But Doc said no more unless I go back to Pain Management with the drug seekers.
Sad to sit in a meatball office with the drug seekers you can pick them out every time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> morning neighbor..I’m up and drinking coffee by 4:20......
> 
> yeeeeehaaaaaaw!


Well if anyone here had your harem of women they would do the same


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> While I have owned a bunch of guns, and I do mean a bunch. I have never owned a revolver! Bubba



I prefer them for concealed carry to automatics, because pocket lint and dust won't gum them up.  I carried a Detonics Pocket 9 for awhile, but switched to a SW 640 in 357 for reliability.



ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 279093



I have no idea where this handbasket is headed, but we are making amazingly good time!



WeedHopper said:


> Check this out guys. Now this shit is reflective. Scientists created the world's whitest paint. It could eliminate the need for air conditioning. (msn.com)



Wowza!  I want some of that!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2021)

@pute...I did use Medicare but I had to get the VA involved , new program for bone heads like me , called Community Care which replaced the old Veterans Choice program......basically for anyone living 40 or more miles away from the nearest VA clinic , they get to choose a provider that is closer and the VA picks up the tab..

so yeah , I started the process over two months ago , finally got in to see the dermatologist and they recommended aMOHS procedure to get the cancer off my lip.....that will happen the first week of November 

so yesterday the dermatologist made the appointment for the MOHS and she also froze a couple of pre-cancerous spots on my ear and forehead but that’s all thank Jah

the squamous cell carcinoma is some nasty aggressive stuff so I’ll have to keep a close eyeball on it , it lurks below the skin surface so unless I see a sore or something , I don’t know how in the hades I will monitor it when I cants see nothing...geeze.,,

so yeah , I started this process way back in July to get a November date for surgery ...a guy could be dead by the time these bass turds do anything...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This is kewl:



Now the latest news they are trying to scare the sheeple with
This will cause a Giant tsunami to hit the east coast


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 22, 2021)

Good morning old farts, hope all are well. Smoke 'em boys.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I prefer them for concealed carry to automatics, because pocket lint and dust won't gum them up.  I carried a Detonics Pocket 9 for awhile, but switched to a SW 640 in 357 for reliability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have fired thousands and thousands of rounds through automatics.I have never, ever EVER had one "gum up" from lint. I would dare say a revolver will become mistimed before a Glock will gum up. Complete falsehood....unless you keep your pistol in horrendous repair. I have seen numerous videos of folks trying to gum up a Glock, shoving it in mud, dirt, underwater, everything imaginable, still works.

This info is still out there because of lorcin, raven, Jennings and other stamped steel cheapo trash.

If I'm going into combat I'm bringing an auto.  Not one military uses wheel guns ...

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Sig Saur  Can not jam em 
did drills using 380's in my 9mm and got a few stove pipe jams to learn how to clear malfunctions .Pistol never failed on range course and thousands of rounds also
Big gun but built with steel not plastic.
I ripped the slide off a buddy's Glock trying to clear a jam he had.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sig Saur  Can not jam em
> did drills using 380's in my 9mm and got a few stove pipe jams to learn how to clear malfunctions .Pistol never failed on range course and thousands of rounds also
> Big gun but built with steel not plastic.
> I ripped the slide off a buddy's Glock trying to clear a jam he had.


I am extremely familiar with Glocks. To remove the slide, you must pinch the back of the gun to slightly force the slide forward, then pull back on both sides of the slide release, only then can it move forward for removal. Unless the guns rails were ripped out of the polymer or broke off the slide, how in the wide world of sports did you do that? The only Glock I have seen jam were either an older model .40 caliber, when they had the bulging case problem,  also saw a 30s  .45 that would jam one coming out of the magazine trying to enter the chamber. Replacing trigger, trigger bar assembly cured that.

Most Glock jams are from shooter error, in the gripping of the gun, combined with the individuals hand characteristics. Known as limp wristing where the whole gun is moving, taking away the force of the sliding going back. Usually a smaller shooter with a .40 will cause this. 

My Glock nines? Lord only knows how many rounds over years and years never jammed once. I do know what I am doing, and do hand load all my ammo, both plinking and high accuracy rounds.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I am extremely familiar with Glocks. To remove the slide, you must pinch the back of the gun to slightly force the slide forward, then pull back on both sides of the slide release, only then can it move forward for removal. Unless the guns rails were ripped out of the polymer or broke off the slide, how in the wide world of sports did you do that? The only Glock I have seen jam were either an older model .40 caliber, when they had the bulging case problem,  also saw a 30s  .45 that would jam one coming out of the magazine trying to enter the chamber. Replacing trigger, trigger bar assembly cured that.
> 
> Most Glock jams are from shooter error, in the gripping of the gun, combined with the individuals hand characteristics. Known as limp wristing where the whole gun is moving, taking away the force of the sliding going back. Usually a smaller shooter with a .40 will cause this.
> 
> ...


He was a new shooter so limp wrist could explain it.
I was working the slide without trying to remove it, and it came off half way in my hand and stuck on frame half way too , was a pain to get off after that without damaging it.
But I got it, not really liking the release method to de-slide the glock either, my Sig slides right off after release of the side release lever (botton) .


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> He was a new shooter so limp wrist could explain it.
> I was working the slide without trying to remove it, and it came off half way in my hand and stuck on frame half way too , was a pain to get off after that without damaging it.
> But I got it, not really liking the release method to de-slide the glock either, my Sig slides right off after release of the side release lever (botton) .


Gotcha, sounds like one side wasn't on rail, tried to force, now jam. Now I see..

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

Limp wristing can also occur with even massive shooters who flinch. Beginners do it before the round goes off in anticipation of the noise. This results in the slide speed and force being compromised, ejection and extraction both muffed.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Yep maybe, I was not impressed with the way it felt in my hand
I will stick with my Sig Saur Kalashnikov Model  P226
stick them in sand mud or carp and it will still cycle


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Limp wristing can also occur with even massive shooters who flinch. Beginners do it before the round goes off in anticipation of the noise. This results in the slide speed and force being compromised, ejection and extraction both muffed.
> 
> Bubba


And the dreaded thumb slide slice  Ouch!
I bet everyone has done this once
If you do it twice your stupid LOL


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 22, 2021)

I been taking pain pills, Oxycodone, 50 or 100mg, 4 times a day, for 18 years. Am I addicted ? Helll yes. When my arm blew up, my hand turned black from blood clots. I was supposed to loose it. Got my left arm cut open from my armpit to my palm. I was on a Morphine drip along with shots of Demorol and was not touching the pain. They cleared the clots and sewed me back up. The pain 1 to 10, this was a 20. Now it never gets better than a 6 or 7, but I live with it. Probably why the cancer don't hurt much. At least I'm still vertical, alive ant kickin'.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

Yeah, Glock bite, know it well. Even not "bit" if I fire 3 to 4 hundred rounds in a setting, just the slide gently touching over and over can wear a sore spot. Done badly it will chop the skin off the top of your thumb knuckle.

If I'm regularly shooting, I get a callose there, sort of like guitar players finger tips.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> I been taking pain pills, Oxycodone, 50 or 100mg, 4 times a day, for 18 years. Am I addicted ? Helll yes. When my arm blew up, my hand turned black from blood clots. I was supposed to loose it. Got my left arm cut open from my armpit to my palm. I was on a Morphine drip along with shots of Demorol and was not touching the pain. They cleared the clots and sewed me back up. The pain 1 to 10, this was a 20. Now it never gets better than a 6 or 7, but I live with it. Probably why the cancer don't hurt much. At least I'm still vertical, alive ant kickin'.


Glad you are still with us . we need you Bro
Sorry about the Pain, I too live in pain so I understand .
I wish they had a way to just turn off without killing us.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep maybe, I was not impressed with the way it felt in my hand
> I will stick with my Sig Saur Kalashnikov Model  P226
> stick them in sand mud or carp and it will still cycle


Sigs are great. Glocks have a different sort of grip angle and size. My 30S .45 and my 21 are SF models, distance between trigger and back of grip is slightly shorter than standard. My 17 has a smaller grip than the 2 .45s. love that gun. Sent it to Wilson combat and had them custom fit one of their match barrels, and installed a short pull short reset trigger. Sweet piece 
Bubba


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Light frost this morning.  Don't think it hurt anything.  Frankly wouldn't bother me that much.   I'm burnt out plus most everything is played out.  Still have a few maters, carrots, beets and horseradish.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I have fired thousands and thousands of rounds through automatics.I have never, ever EVER had one "gum up" from lint. I would dare say a revolver will become mistimed before a Glock will gum up. Complete falsehood....unless you keep your pistol in horrendous repair. I have seen numerous videos of folks trying to gum up a Glock, shoving it in mud, dirt, underwater, everything imaginable, still works.
> 
> This info is still out there because of lorcin, raven, Jennings and other stamped steel cheapo trash.
> 
> ...


I too have fired thousands of rounds through various automatics, all of which functioned well, but were well taken care of.  I loved my stainless Detonics Pocket 9 for a carry in my pocket piece, with its inertia firing pen that allowed me to carry one in the pipe and pull the trigger double action for the first round.  

A quality piece that I could completely cover with my hand and easily carry inconspicuously in most pockets and my fanny pack. I would have never considered giving it up, but the slide did get gummy carrying in in various pockets and fanny packs.  I noticed that cleaning it, so it never miss loaded, but it it would gum up badly enough with fine grit, lint, et al from my pockets, that it was clear that it would.

That is why I switched to a stainless SW 640 ace in the hole carry piece in 357 mag that I can also cover with  my hand.  Hammerless and they seldom fail to work for five rounds up close and personal.

If I had reason to be concerned about trouble or was going to war, I would carry a my Glock 22 with laser in 40SW, or stock 1911A1 that you can bury in dirt, shake off, and still shoot, but is loose and rattled when you shook it , or my Desert Eagle in 44 using a more conventional carry, in addition to my ace in the hole, and possibly a relatively easily concealed SPAS 12 shotgun.  

That of course infers that they made it past my Barrett 90 in 50 BMG and M1A1 7.62 Nato Super Match at the outer perimeter.


----------



## giggy (Sep 22, 2021)

Morning everybody happy hump day. Cool down going on, saying lows in high 40s this weekend. I'm ready for it too.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Light frost this morning.  Don't think it hurt anything.  Frankly wouldn't bother me that much.   I'm burnt out plus most everything is played out.  Still have a few maters, carrots, beets and horseradish.


The dry year may give you horseradish some additional bite.  How were your onions?


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The dry year may give you horseradish some additional bite.  How were your onions?


No onions, chives.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I too have fired thousands of rounds through various automatics, all of which functioned well, but were well taken care of.  I loved my stainless Detonics Pocket 9 for a carry in my pocket piece, with its inertia firing pen that allowed me to carry one in the pipe and pull the trigger double action for the first round.
> 
> A quality piece that I could completely cover with my hand and easily carry inconspicuously in most pockets and my fanny pack. I would have never considered giving it up, but the slide did get gummy carrying in in various pockets and fanny packs.  I noticed that cleaning it, so it never miss loaded, but it it would gum up badly enough with fine grit, lint, et al from my pockets, that it was clear that it would.
> 
> ...


The old saying comes to mind
Oil your slides or your die


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The old saying comes to mind
> Oil your slides or your die
> View attachment 279197


Looks like a gen 4...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

Another thing I like about my Glock 17, it is one of the rare ones not made overseas, it was made at their Smyrna Georgia factory, right in the good old US of A!

Bubba


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This is kewl:



Good morning OFC.                 I Saw that and another that pointed out the tsunami danger if that volcano cracks the island in half, a few years back, but this got me thinking again….  No one gets out alive…                                                                          Spanish volcanic eruption won't cause mega-tsunami in U.S., officials Say


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I too have fired thousands of rounds through various automatics, all of which functioned well, but were well taken care of.  I loved my stainless Detonics Pocket 9 for a carry in my pocket piece, with its inertia firing pen that allowed me to carry one in the pipe and pull the trigger double action for the first round.
> 
> A quality piece that I could completely cover with my hand and easily carry inconspicuously in most pockets and my fanny pack. I would have never considered giving it up, but the slide did get gummy carrying in in various pockets and fanny packs.  I noticed that cleaning it, so it never miss loaded, but it it would gum up badly enough with fine grit, lint, et al from my pockets, that it was clear that it would.
> 
> ...


No .50 here, I've no use for one. Out to 1000, .308 sniper rifle I built on Savage action. Out to 400 or so, Designated Marksman Rifle on AR platform...or closer range, multiple targets. That's 5.56, as is 2nd sniper rifle, also built on savage action. Then regular 5.56 AR ( highly accurized by yours truly) in 16 inch for 25 to 100 yards. Less, 300 black out carbine. 

Then the hand guns, knives (nice collection of Benchmade and micro tech automatic knives), kabars, etc.

That's what I'll admit to.

Bubba


----------



## kevinn (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

WoodHippy said:


> Nope it is a CK5656  Double Tetrode Rf Tube   Could be wrong. But that what the Number say any way.


As far as I know, the Russians use tubes in their Mig fighters. Tubes are not affected by an electro-magnetic pulse like solid state devices are.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> No .50 here, I've no use for one. Out to 1000, .308 sniper rifle I built on Savage action. Out to 400 or so, Designated Marksman Rifle on AR platform...or closer range, multiple targets. That's 5.56, as is 2nd sniper rifle, also built on savage action. Then regular 5.56 AR ( highly accurized by yours truly) in 16 inch for 25 to 100 yards. Less, 300 black out carbine.
> 
> Then the hand guns, knives (nice collection of Benchmade and micro tech automatic knives), kabars, etc.
> 
> ...



I used .308 for High Power Competition out to 600 yards and a Model 70 ultra match in 300 Win for my Long Range competition or 600 yards and beyond.  It was a single shot built by Cloward with a fluted stainless barrel, laminated paddle stock, and 16X Redfield.  

I had an SP-1, a couple of Mini's, and a Ruger composite stocked stainless M-77 in 5.56 with 3 to 9 Redfield, but liked the 220 grain and 750 grain bullets for distance.  

I passed my collector knives off to one of my wife's nephew who was a collector (except one native made kris bladed dagger) and my swords off to my son and a grandson, except for a boarding cutlass, which I decided to keep around.  Great close quarters thrust and hack double edged blade with a knuckle duster.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

What caliber shot 220 and 750 grainers?

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> What caliber shot 220 and 750 grainers?
> 
> Bubba


300 Win and 50 BMG


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> Good morning OFC.                 I Saw that and another that pointed out the tsunami danger if that volcano cracks the island in half, a few years back, but this got me thinking again….  No one gets out alive…                                                                          Spanish volcanic eruption won't cause mega-tsunami in U.S., officials Say


Just a simple flip of a switch and GoodBye Mankind


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 300 Win and 50 BMG


Oh no wonder. Biggest I have is AR Platform .458 socom, max about 400 grains. 750 will get someone's attention I would say.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> 300 Win and 50 BMG


Have you ever check what type of Velocity are you seeing ?
Did you ever use a Chrono


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Oh no wonder. Biggest I have is AR Platform .458 socom, max about 400 grains. 750 will get someone's attention I would say.
> 
> Bubba



At around 2800 ft/sec at the muzzle, and a ballistic coefficient of around 1.05, it would arrive as an attention getter from afar.  The world record for 50 BMG 10 round group when I stopped shooting was 4" at 1000 yards. 

The 308 220 grain Match King only has a ballistic coefficient of around .629, so the 750 grain at 1.05, carries about 67% further starting at the same velocity and bucks the wind way better.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have you ever check what type of Velocity are you seeing ?
> Did you ever use a Chrono


I don't have Chrono, but need to get one...invaluable to hand loading precision.

Like here, I am on shooting and handloading forums. Same thing as here, ( and my audio forums) I can stand on the shoulders of Giants....

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have you ever check what type of Velocity are you seeing ?
> Did you ever use a Chrono


Yes, sometimes the gun club set one up, but long ago that I don't remember the numbers. I remember they were in the ball park. 

What mostly we did was develop the optimum case/primer/powder/bullet combination for a given rifle and based our estimated velocity based on loading tables.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I don't have Chrono, but need to get one...invaluable to hand loading precision.
> 
> Like here, I am on shooting and handloading forums. Same thing as here, ( and my audio forums) I can stand on the shoulders of Giants....
> 
> Bubba


I sized my cases, uniformed the flash holes and primer pockets, trimmed the necks for thickness and the cases to length on all my rifle cartridges, and sorted by weight.  Then I threw my loads short and topped them precisely using a drizzler and an electronic scale, but I loaded my pistols on a Dillon and my shotguns on a Mec progressive.

I found that with such a load, that the least accurate member of the composite shooting platform and weapon was me.  I was good with a shotgun and could shoot Grand Master scores with my M1A1 Super Match sitting rapid fire at 200 yards, but was never a High Power champion because of my erratic standing offhand scores. 

For the same reason, I was never all that accurate with a pistol, I just liked to shoot targets for bragging rights and bounce cans, besides being more practical to carry concealed than a long gun that I'm better with.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Can;t beat The Dillion square deal , I sold mine almost new condition yrs ago
Had many cal dies and brass and primers too , all went.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

pute said:


> No onions, chives.



My chives did horrible this year. Started off being record wet then went into record dryness. Chives are basically an invasive weed too...Lol.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> My chives did horrible this year. Started off being record wet then went into record dryness. Chives are basically an invasive weed too...Lol.



It got too hot and dry for my tomatoes too. My Serano and Ghost peppers are flourishing however...Lmao.


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2021)

Everything did well in my garden this year.  Best year for peas I have ever had.  Right now we are processing veggies for the winter as fast as we can.  I don't really care for beets and I bet we have 30lbs of them.  Here is one from last year.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Everything did well in my garden this year.  Best year for peas I have ever had.  Right now we are processing veggies for the winter as fast as we can.  I don't really care for beets and I bet we have 30lbs of them.  Here is one from last year.
> 
> View attachment 279216


 
"While pute drops a massive beat!" 

I have Ghosts coming out of everywhere:




It's scary how I can't even give these peppers away..Lmao.


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2021)

Duh....I love hot peppers but not those.   Try cracking one of them open and rubbing your eye......


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yes, sometimes the gun club set one up, but long ago that I don't remember the numbers. I remember they were in the ball park.
> 
> What mostly we did was develop the optimum case/primer/powder/bullet combination for a given rifle and based our estimated velocity based on loading tables.


We would work accuracy nodes to get powder load for a particular projectile, then start with adjustment of the amount of jump to the lands of the rifling, then overall length. In .223/556, the bullet length would prevent fitting magazine, (max of 2.260") so they were for the bolt gun of course. Converted both bolt sniper rifles to single shot by installing an aluminum sled in the internal magazine.

This is where Chrono becomes invaluable.

Bubba


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Duh....I love hot peppers but not those.   Try cracking one of them open and rubbing your eye......



Ummm, I've rubbed my balls after dealing with them before. I created a Tik Tok dance called 'Wipe the flame' (j/king). Not about my balls though. This is Hellraiser pain when it happens.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I sized my cases, uniformed the flash holes and primer pockets, trimmed the necks for thickness and the cases to length on all my rifle cartridges, and sorted by weight.  Then I threw my loads short and topped them precisely using a drizzler and an electronic scale, but I loaded my pistols on a Dillon and my shotguns on a Mec progressive.
> 
> I found that with such a load, that the least accurate member of the composite shooting platform and weapon was me.  I was good with a shotgun and could shoot Grand Master scores with my M1A1 Super Match sitting rapid fire at 200 yards, but was never a High Power champion because of my erratic standing offhand scores.
> 
> For the same reason, I was never all that accurate with a pistol, I just liked to shoot targets for bragging rights and bounce cans, besides being more practical to carry concealed than a long gun that I'm better with.


They say the pistol is just to fight your way to your rifle....Brass prep ..makes my fingers hurt just thinking about it. I used beam scale, Dillon.
Dies were all Redding competition micrometer bullet seater, body die, separate die for necks, also Redding. I quit weighing cases, for a while I used a setup that filled them with water to compare and group. Stopped that too. Properly done, so bullet is truly aigned to case, proper shoulder setback, identical powder loads, yeah, with trickler to top off, weighed and grouped bullets. Seemed internal volume not that big a deal if all the other stuff is good, so I deleted that. My shoot'n doesn't deserve that last level of detail! Lol.



Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> At around 2800 ft/sec at the muzzle, and a ballistic coefficient of around 1.05, it would arrive as an attention getter from afar.  The world record for 50 BMG 10 round group when I stopped shooting was 4" at 1000 yards.
> 
> The 308 220 grain Match King only has a ballistic coefficient of around .629, so the 750 grain at 1.05, carries about 67% further starting at the same velocity and bucks the wind way better.


I don't know if everybody is aware, but 750 grains sailing at 2800 fps is, well, damned awesome!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> Ummm, I've rubbed my balls after dealing with them before. I created a Tik Tok dance called 'Wipe the flame' (j/king). Not about my balls though. This is Hellraiser pain when it happens.


Yes, rib rub on hand wipe sweat from eye, tik tok dance with half of my face all squished shut!

Bubba


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

Has anyone here read the book 'Hagakure'?


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Yes, rib rub on hand wipe sweat from eye, tik tok dance with half of my face all squished shut!
> 
> Bubba



Got damn it Bubba! If you craw fry then you know about the difference between seasoning and heat brother!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> Ummm, I've rubbed my balls after dealing with them before. I created a Tik Tok dance called 'Wipe the flame' (j/king). Not about my balls though. This is Hellraiser pain when it happens.


try washing it off with mint toothpaste next time
Ask @Hippie420 if he has an extra toothbrush


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I don't know if everybody is aware, but 750 grains sailing at 2800 fps is, well, damned awesome!
> 
> Bubba


Hydro shock must be awesome


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> try washing it off with mint toothpaste next time
> Ask @Hippie420 if he has an extra toothbrush



Believe it or not, Peanut butter works really swell!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> Believe it or not, Peanut butter works really swell!


And for clean up you have the Dogs  ahahhhhaaahhha 
I jest


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I don't know if everybody is aware, but 750 grains sailing at 2800 fps is, well, damned awesome!
> 
> Bubba


Around 13,000 foot pounds............


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

My buds to sexy for my pipe, to sexy for my pipe………….


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> They say the pistol is just to fight your way to your rifle....Brass prep ..makes my fingers hurt just thinking about it. I used beam scale, Dillon.
> Dies were all Redding competition micrometer bullet seater, body die, separate die for necks, also Redding. I quit weighing cases, for a while I used a setup that filled them with water to compare and group. Stopped that too. Properly done, so bullet is truly aigned to case, proper shoulder setback, identical powder loads, yeah, with trickler to top off, weighed and grouped bullets. Seemed internal volume not that big a deal if all the other stuff is good, so I deleted that. My shoot'n doesn't deserve that last level of detail! Lol.  Bubba



Part of the fussing is to take away all excuses..............



MichiganHooligan said:


> Believe it or not, Peanut butter works really swell!



Capsicum is soluble in any vegetable oil, which is a good way to remove it.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

Double pic. I’ll learn a new trick even tho I’m an old dog.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> View attachment 279228
> View attachment 279228
> My buds to sexy for my pipe, to sexy for my pipe………….


Sexy indeed , Man I might know you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Double pic. I’ll learn a new trick even tho I’m an old dog.


You will fit right in
Everyone is aware


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sexy indeed , Man I might know you


.
I don’t believe we’ve met kind sir. But it is a small world ya know.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> .
> I don’t believe we’ve met kind sir. But it is a small world ya know.


Nice to meet ya too , any crops this year


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

These pics are really dark or is it just me?


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> View attachment 279228
> View attachment 279228
> My buds to sexy for my pipe, to sexy for my pipe………….


Welcome Agent 57.  Heard good things about you.   Have fun....we do.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

Tomatoes, assorted peppers, cantaloupe, green beans, cubes.  Some legal flowers the neighbors can see but won’t steal. None of the good stuff tho


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hmmm. Cubes should be cukes. I hate auto correct


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Hmmm. Cubes should be cukes. I hate auto correct


I had luck with only my tomatoes this yrs


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

My tomatoes set perfectly. Then the rains came and the high heat. Then rain and high heat. Toms could have been a lot better.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Welcome Agent 57.  Heard good things about you.   Have fun....we do.



you gotta take those rumors with a grain of salt man.  Things tend to be exaggerated.  Fun I have but Can always use more.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

How has the Covid by you. my wife lost an uncle to it last yr


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Getting rain in the next two days Have to get babies under the covers again
PM is fighting to get them
Had to cut a small rot spot out of bud , took the top


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

The wife and I have avoided it so far. Had a couple of cases where I work tho. My brother-in-law caught it and he said it wasn’t near as bad as reported. I just got my second shot last weekend. Wouldn’t have done it but I have too many grandkids in school and coming around us. They’re the ones that’ll spread it to us.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> The wife and I have avoided it so far. Had a couple of cases where I work tho. My brother-in-law caught it and he said it wasn’t near as bad as reported. I just got my second shot last weekend. Wouldn’t have done it but I have too many grandkids in school and coming around us. They’re the ones that’ll spread it to us.


Most here have not had it the vaccine nor the virus


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Most here have not had it the vaccine nor the virus



I have the vaccine, never caught the virus but I do know two people who died from the complications it causes....


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

Dude this is the first vaccination I’ve had in over 30 years. If my wife was in better shape I wouldn’t have let em put that crap in my arm.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> The wife and I have avoided it so far. Had a couple of cases where I work tho. My brother-in-law caught it and he said it wasn’t near as bad as reported. I just got my second shot last weekend. Wouldn’t have done it but I have too many grandkids in school and coming around us. They’re the ones that’ll spread it to us.


Glad to hear


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Dude this is the first vaccination I’ve had in over 30 years. If my wife was in better shape I wouldn’t have let em put that crap in my arm.


I figure something like that


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> I have the vaccine, never caught the virus but I do know two people who died from the complications it causes....


Sorry for your loss. We all got to go someday but not like this.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> Believe it or not, Peanut butter works really swell!


We LOVE peanut butter Dad


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

This is similar to political talk, I'm out for the night. Peace folks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Getting to be that time for me too
Need to shuffle some plants


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

sorry. Didn’t mean to bring political tones.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> This is similar to political talk, I'm out for the night. Peace folks


No Political talk allowed


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

See ya all later. Have a good night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> sorry. Didn’t mean to bring political tones.


Vac talk is ok


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Yes, rib rub on hand wipe sweat from eye, tik tok dance with half of my face all squished shut!
> 
> Bubba


Got one better.

Before ole Redskin died, his ex-wife decided to come over for a beer blowout. He'd picked some kind of peppers he was growing (black ones, but I don't know which) earlier in the day, but always wore latex gloves when he did. Long story short, the beer flows, her clothes come off, and a little oral sex ensued. She moaned, groaned, and generally acted like he was doing a great job until she let out a scream. She ran to the bathtub and proceeded to run cold water on her cooter. He'd forgotten that he'd eaten a few peppers when he picked them, and apparently his mustache had collect a bit of pepper juice.....


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> No Political talk allowed


We’ll that just sucks!  Where’s the fun it that?


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2021)

Sorry guys, please save those for another place.  But if you keep politics out covid is fine.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Got one better.
> 
> Before ole Redskin died, his ex-wife decided to come over for a beer blowout. He'd picked some kind of peppers he was growing (black ones, but I don't know which) earlier in the day, but always wore latex gloves when he did. Long story short, the beer flows, her clothes come off, and a little oral sex ensued. She moaned, groaned, and generally acted like he was doing a great job until she let out a scream. She ran to the bathtub and proceeded to run cold water on her cooter. He'd forgotten that he'd eaten a few peppers when he picked them, and apparently his mustache had collect a bit of pepper juice.....


I’ve always loved women with a hot cooter!


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Sorry guys, please save those for another place.  But if you keep politics out covid is fine.


I get it.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 22, 2021)

.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 23, 2021)

That’s just what it took to estrange me from all my family, politic’s…


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2021)

Bubba said:


> No .50 here, I've no use for one. Out to 1000, .308 sniper rifle I built on Savage action. Out to 400 or so, Designated Marksman Rifle on AR platform...or closer range, multiple targets. That's 5.56, as is 2nd sniper rifle, also built on savage action. Then regular 5.56 AR ( highly accurized by yours truly) in 16 inch for 25 to 100 yards. Less, 300 black out carbine.
> 
> Then the hand guns, knives (nice collection of Benchmade and micro tech automatic knives), kabars, etc.
> 
> ...


Jeez.  I feel humbled.  Got a bringumhome SKS, an AK-47, some old Kraut Mauser 8mm's... And deer rifles... but _nothing_ like the precision instruments you've got.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2021)

Bubba said:


> They say the pistol is just to fight your way to your rifle....Brass prep ..makes my fingers hurt just thinking about it. I used beam scale, Dillon.
> Dies were all Redding competition micrometer bullet seater, body die, separate die for necks, also Redding. I quit weighing cases, for a while I used a setup that filled them with water to compare and group. Stopped that too. Properly done, so bullet is truly aigned to case, proper shoulder setback, identical powder loads, yeah, with trickler to top off, weighed and grouped bullets. Seemed internal volume not that big a deal if all the other stuff is good, so I deleted that. My shoot'n doesn't deserve that last level of detail! Lol.
> 
> 
> ...


I am just catching up, here -- and at this point, I began to snicker out loud.

Here's the way yer Unca Walt got the best results:  Went to gas stations and got boxes of cast-off wheel weights.  Went to the gun store and bought Pistol Powder. And primers.  Went to shootin' range and picked up brass.

Melted the wheel weights and cast bullets (2 at a time!).  Popped out the dead primer, added the new one.  No need to clean them.

Got my dinky little One-at-a Time press out and made a blue jillion .45's for me and my son to burn up.

AHA!  One more that will prolly make you throw up in your mouth a little...

If the brass had a crack in it, as long as it did not fold over -- it was good to go.

Never had a misfire.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hydro shock must be awesome


I have that particular ammo in my .44 it is "Hydra-Shok".

Gawd.  To have a bullet cause an explosion inside... Gonna give Superman the s hits.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 23, 2021)

shok.  Where the hell is the coffee!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> View attachment 279250
> Just pot bottoms now
> shok.  Where the **** is the coffee!


Just pot bottoms now


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh man you need to catch up with the times. Those old fart machines take forever.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Do you still have the fish pond


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 23, 2021)

Yep. More of a pain the older I get.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 279253


Man. I could get used to having a young thing like that making my morning brew!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Yep. More of a pain the older I get.


I struggle everyday with it, LOL
the waterfalls need to be rerouted again having to add water every 2 days due to runoff down in between rocks that use to flow directly back into pond. Now it seeps back under the rocks and into the ground PIA


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Man. I could get used to having a young thing like that making my morning brew!


@bigsur51 does he is Mormon and has six wives or more now


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 23, 2021)

6!!!!!


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I struggle everyday with it, LOL
> the waterfalls need to be rerouted again having to add water every 2 days due to runoff down in between rocks that use to flow directly back into pond. Now it seeps back under the rocks and into the ground PIA


We had a koi get too big for the pond. Took a trip to Alabama and released it into a 2.5 acre pond.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 23, 2021)

Time for work. Later


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Time for work. Later


Later


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> We had a koi get too big for the pond. Took a trip to Alabama and released it into a 2.5 acre pond.


Is that legal LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

They  turn back into carp in few generations


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2021)

Morning OFC.  My neighbor has a pond with carp in it.  He babies them like they are something special.....bottom feeders to me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @bigsur51 does he is Mormon and has six wives or more now




as Unca Walt says , TINS , I have 3 great grampas in my family tree and each one had at least 3 wives and one had 8

all 3 grampas are in this photo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is that legal LOL
> forgot





ROSTERMAN said:


> Is that legal


LOL I forgot who I was talking too


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> 6!!!!!


@bigsur51 He told me the other day about how age is catching up with him.  He was finishing up, doing the 6th one (standing up) when he fainted.  Couldn't understand it -- he'd done it easily that morning...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2021)

While I am on the subject, my next door neighbor is a midget hooker.  She always wears high heels, 'cause she doesn't like to sell herself short.

Therefore, she is suing the town for building the sidewalks too close to her arse.


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2021)

Morning old farts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2021)

Afternoon OFC.  Good day going.  Friend came by for a visit.  Easy day in the grow.  Frost got my beans  last night but everything else that is still producing survived.  Another dozen maters ripened over night.  And in half an hour I am shooting pool with a neighbor.   That will pretty much be a rap for this day.  

Remember, every day above ground is a lot better than the alternative.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 23, 2021)

Good afternoon my old fart brethren. Being vertical is good. Horizontal not good.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 23, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Man. I could get used to having a young thing like that making my morning brew!


Watch what you wish for, probably kill most of us off, at this point in our lives...Lol. But to die in the saddle so to speak... BTW Good afternoon OFC...


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 279272
> 
> 
> View attachment 279273
> ...


I've noticed, what little filter I had at one point has almost completely disappeared...


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeez.  I feel humbled.  Got a bringumhome SKS, an AK-47, some old Kraut Mauser 8mm's... And deer rifles... but _nothing_ like the precision instruments you've got.


Their just things I threw together. The Savage 10 type receivers are really good actually. Plus their design allows the average guy to simply replace barrels yourself. I am not a gunsmith. 

Once I have the barrel (even the stock Savage heavy varmint barrel is very accurate) usually a match type you just in put it on a receiver! 

Remington receivers require a gunsmith to rebarrel, but  now "Remage" conversions are available so you can do your own Remmington.

 I don't go as far as send them a sample of my hand loads to have the chamber precision cut, I just go with SAMMI spec. 

Later Savage receivers, (the 110 type) will have their "Accutrigger" which is excellent, and that saves price of a target type trigger. I can adjust mine to just under or just over 2 lbs. Very crisp break.

These guns were very inexpensive but are great value. Southern engineering at its best, lol.

AR rifles, easy barrel change, just pick a match barrel. I do have a tool and fine abrasive that trues the front of a receiver where the barrel attaches. Then I fit a Geisley 2 stage trigger.

I find that trigger is a great compromise. Usually you don't want a target trigger on a battle AR, a special purpose AR could use one.

The 2 stage allows a 2.5 lbs pull and you feel it stop, then another 2 lbs breaks. Total of 4.5 lbs, but you can finnese it for 2 lb target break.

I built these for far less than pre built, hardly precision, but value stuffed parts that the average guy can fire, assemble, clean dis assemble, and so forth.

Bubba


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is that legal LOL



Does it really matter?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2021)

Another day and nothing much accomplished. I was going to put a garage door opener on the new door to the plow Jeep garage, but every time I pulled on my shoes, the skies opened up. I don't like being cold, and I don't like being wet, but cold and wet flat out sucks.

Checked the temp in the living room. 65 degrees. Figured as soon as it got to 64 I was going to fire up the boiler. Checked the temp in my bedroom (where most of the parrots are). 61 degrees. Oiled up the recirc motors and fired up the boiler. Only had to burp one baseboard fin tube. Score one for the Hippie.

Never got to the expected 57 today. Highest I saw was 54. Supposed to get back to 70 tomorrow. That garage door opener will be waiting for me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> @bigsur51 He told me the other day about how age is catching up with him.  He was finishing up, doing the 6th one (standing up) when he fainted.  Couldn't understand it -- he'd done it easily that morning...



I figured out what caused me to faint on No. 6....I had a damn premature ejaculation of all things...

I had forgotten to eat my jimson weed , an old trick I learned from Swami Krishnamurti back in my hippie days in Ojai California....

so yeah , I ate an extra dose today in preparation for tonight’s festivities..

yeeeehaaaaaw!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Another day and nothing much accomplished. I was going to put a garage door opener on the new door to the plow Jeep garage, but every time I pulled on my shoes, the skies opened up. I don't like being cold, and I don't like being wet, but cold and wet flat out sucks.
> 
> Checked the temp in the living room. 65 degrees. Figured as soon as it got to 64 I was going to fire up the boiler. Checked the temp in my bedroom (where most of the parrots are). 61 degrees. Oiled up the recirc motors and fired up the boiler. Only had to burp one baseboard fin tube. Score one for the Hippie.
> 
> Never got to the expected 57 today. Highest I saw was 54. Supposed to get back to 70 tomorrow. That garage door opener will be waiting for me.


Low 80's right now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>














						Ziverdo Kit | buy online worldwide {65 % off / 6 $ per Kit } of ziverdokit
					

Ziverdokit | Speedy Delivery In UK, USA, Canada, Australia | 100% Risk-Free | Approved | Flat 20% Off on all product | Shop Now! & Save




					www.ziverdokitonline.com


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2021)

Old Hen is still madly in love with her new ride. The Pullet was driving a '14 Cruse that I bought her new back in '15, but she's put 92K on it. OH had a '15 Equinox that had 42K on it, so I figured I'd trade the Cruse in on the new ride and give Pullet the Equinox with less than half the miles and replaced it with a '22 Trail Blazer loaded. Ugliest color blue I've ever seen on a Chevy, but the OH just loves it, and it's her buggy, so I'll get used to it. It's got that golf cart motor, but you can turn off that option, and the snowmobile transmission that isn't as weird as I thought it would be.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> . It's got that golf cart motor, but you can turn off that option, and the snowmobile transmission that isn't as weird as I thought it would be.View attachment 279291




Wonder where they get their chips from


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2021)

@hippie, good for you....ya gotta keep the O'l lady happy.  Makes life so much better for all us guys.   Now would be a good time to go and buy that boat you have always wanted.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2021)

patwi said:


> Wonder where they get their chips from


Where ever it is, they ain't getting many. It's the first one they've got in awhile, and was promised to some dude, but he shined on the deal. OH was next in line. She took it for a ride Tuesday, and we brought it home on Wednesday. Little bugger handles like a sports car rather than an SUV. Must be the RS package. Supposed to get 29/34 MPG, and with the country dependent on foreign oil again, that'll come in handy.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 23, 2021)

the top shareholders and corporation execs should be taken to task for the dismantling of America's ability to manufacturer anything and everything just for greed


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2021)

pute said:


> @hippie, good for you....ya gotta keep the O'l lady happy.  Makes life so much better for all us guys.   Now would be a good time to go and buy that boat you have always wanted.


You wouldn't believe how much they've already spoiled my old arse. My two gals are the best thing that ever happened to me. If I died tomorrow, I'd die a happy man.


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2021)

Good for you Hippie.  Few can say that.   Mrs Pute an I are happy except first thing in the morning looking in the mirror.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2021)

my magic mirror knows that in the mornings I will accept 7 years of bad luck for the wrong visual forecast ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 24, 2021)

Wonderful photo --





As a bonus, that dot to the right is a comet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 24, 2021)

Gday y’all. 80 degrees in the Midwest today. Enjoy it while we can. The white stuff will be here before we know it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Checked the temp in the living room. 65 degrees. Figured as soon as it got to 64 I was going to fire up the boiler. Checked the temp in my bedroom (where most of the parrots are). 61 degrees. Oiled up the recirc motors and fired up the boiler. Only had to burp one baseboard fin tube. Score one for the Hippie.



So far the lowest our house has been in the morning was 67F.  We usually have to fire up the gas furnace around the first of October.  We had oil when we bought it and went through one high efficiency gas furnace, before the current one, which so far has functioned flawlessly.  The problem with the high efficiency ones, is that even the stainless steel heat exchangers are eaten out my the sulfuric acid in the condensate.



Hippie420 said:


> You wouldn't believe how much they've already spoiled my old arse. My two gals are the best thing that ever happened to me. If I died tomorrow, I'd die a happy man.



The third time around, I married my best friend on her third time around, which ended up being a sagacious move on both our parts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Gday y’all. 80 degrees in the Midwest today. Enjoy it while we can. The white stuff will be here before we know it.


It always rain in Croptober for me Sucks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Hey Guys @agent57 is a good old friend
Good guy   Welcome Buddy


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2021)

Morning old farts, happy fry-day. Nice and cool this morn, I love fall.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 24, 2021)

Good morning my old fart bud brothers. Hope all are doin' OK.
Welcome to Agent 57.
"Wake 'n bake" time.
Puffin 'n Passin'.


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy Fryday!  Good to see you Mr Agent Man.  Hopefuy you don't work for Christopher Wray.  

Girls are getting fed and tea today.  The Donkey Piss and Blueberry seeds I started are doing fine.....the will get a sip of tea as well.

42f out this morning...I live fall as well.  Best time of year.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Happy Fryday!  Good to see you Mr Agent Man.  Hopefuy you don't work for Christopher Wray.
> 
> Girls are getting fed and tea today.  The Donkey Piss and Blueberry seeds I started are doing fine.....the will get a sip of tea as well.
> 
> 42f out this morning...I live fall as well.  Best time of year.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



So I’m wondering if Peter was doing Mary while Mary was doing Paul. Might explain the groups success!  Everybody was happy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

I found one thing for sure when not planting in ground
Use a BIG Grow Bag next time

These would work


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2021)

Tree city....

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 24, 2021)

take a break everyone....have some hot coffee no calm the feck down


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hey Guys @agent57 is a good old friend
> Good guy   Welcome Buddy



Really? He seems too nice to be hanging around with the likes of you!


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2021)

beautiful day


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Really? He seems too nice to be hanging around with the likes of you!



Ifn I wasn’t being held to no political statements or cussing you could see the real me. I’m ugly!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Ifn I wasn’t being held to no political statements or cussing you could see the real me. I’m ugly!


There is the guy I remember LOL
Old Bastard


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 24, 2021)

Dude I knew my daddy!  I’m thinking of another word. Starts with a p I believe.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Ifn I wasn’t being held to no political statements or cussing you could see the real me. I’m ugly!


We keep that in PMs that some of us are on. We deplorables have to keep our thoughts off the open forum, hence the PMs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> We keep that in PMs that some of us are on. We deplorables have to keep our thoughts off the open forum, hence the PMs.


If I Prick my finger do I not bleed


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If I Prick my finger do I not bleed


I do. What’s wrong with you. Oh yeah I remember. Heartless. No circulation!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If I Prick my finger do I not bleed


Cant help that your a prick but i do have band aids for your finger.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I do. What’s wrong with you. Oh yeah I remember. Heartless. No circulation!


You still beating the dog


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Cant help that your a prick but i do have band aids for your finger.


No you can not see my prick , it's under a Band-Aid
The pin was bigger


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 24, 2021)

A buddy of mine is growing this lil girl. It saddens me not to be back home!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> View attachment 279330
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine is growing this lil girl. It saddens me not to be back home!


Looks heavy on the Sativa side


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 24, 2021)

Heavy on any side is fine by me if it’s weed we’re talking about.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Heavy on any side is fine by me if it’s weed we’re talking about.


Come on I have seen some of the Chubby gals you have taken home from the bar at closing time


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Come on I have seen some of the Chubby gals you have taken home from the bar at closing time


I don’t remember any of that!  Oh the beauty of alcohol.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I don’t remember any of that!


10 oclock 2  becomes the 2 oclock 10


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 24, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> View attachment 279330
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine is growing this lil girl. It saddens me not to be back home!


What a lovely Christmas tree!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 24, 2021)

I've reached the age where the happy hour is a nap. About 45 min each afternoon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Anyone eat Channel Catfish


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I've reached the age where the happy hour is a nap. About 45 min each afternoon.



Amen brother


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Amen brother


UncaWalt is our Grand Vizier He older than time itself


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Have to do a quick watering later all


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


They don’t make guys like this no more.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I don’t remember any of that!  Oh the beauty of alcohol.




It's when you wake up the next morning and look in the mirror and realize that you've just earned your Red Wings from a chubby and then the wretching begins ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

patwi said:


> It's when you wake up the next morning and look in the mirror and realize that you've just earned your Red Wings from a chubby and then the wretching begins ..


You too  LOL


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 24, 2021)

patwi said:


> It's when you wake up the next morning and look in the mirror and realize that you've just earned your Red Wings from a chubby and then the wretching begins ..


I’ll take my redwings in a size 8 please. Steele toes are a must.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 24, 2021)

patwi said:


> It's when you wake up the next morning and look in the mirror and realize that you've just earned your Red Wings from a chubby and then the wretching begins ..


Toughen up dude. Sometimes you just gotta get her done!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Toughen up dude. Sometimes you just gotta get her done!


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 279335


The “author’s name” is my new identity!  I like it.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2021)

these red wings ..  just another patch to some when riding colours
size 8, I bet you were fast in football


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2021)

patwi said:


> these red wings ..  just another patch to some when riding colours
> size 8, I bet you were fast in football
> 
> View attachment 279344


Heck he was the football


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2021)

BLEEAHH!!  Dirty arm! Dirty arm!

Do you realize that in about 40 years, we'll have thousands of old ladies running around with tattoos?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> UncaWalt is our Grand Vizier He older than time itself


I ain't _that_ old.  But I am older than my grandmother.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> It always rain in Croptober for me Sucks



Here too!  Botrytis central..................



ROSTERMAN said:


> Anyone eat Channel Catfish



Every chance I get.



Agent 57 said:


> They don’t make guys like this no more.



And the old ones have all died in accidents..............


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)

patwi said:


> these red wings ..  just another patch to some when riding colours
> size 8, I bet you were fast in football
> 
> View attachment 279344


Tbh I didn’t make it to the games. I was not jock material coming from stoner influences with small indicators of alcoholic tendencies .  
I’m gonna have to keep a close eye on this patwi dude. Very subtle statement about fast feet!  You CIA or something?  Trying to dig into my past?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Good Morning
I have 4 18 inch Chan/Cats in my pond too big to feed anymore 
Maybe I shall eat them for once


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)

Fillet them up. Yum yum.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Tbh I didn’t make it to the games. I was not jock material coming from stoner influences with small indicators of alcoholic tendencies .
> I’m gonna have to keep a close eye on this patwi dude. Very subtle statement about fast feet!  You CIA or something?  Trying to dig into my past?


Patwi is a good dude, he like the rest of the Old folks here do not know you like I do
Give em time , great guys all in all. No Sex lives what to speak of , but good guys.
Oh and watch that Guy @WeedHopper he tries to do reach arounds non stop


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Fillet them up. Yum yum.


Not sure how they would taste being in a 2000gal pond with 30 very large Koi
Lots of fish crap in the water
Most likely high in something
Lets ask Mister wizard  @Tattered Old Graywolf  what ya think?


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hey Roster we took a large koi out of our pond. Put it in an ice chest with a small air pump running. Drove it about 500 miles south and let it go in a 2+ acre pond. Now he’s running wit da big boys. Channels, bass and perch.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Coffee is ready


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Hey Roster we took a large koi out of our pond. Put it in an ice chest with a small air pump running. Drove it about 500 miles south and let it go in a 2+ acre pond. Now he’s running wit da big boys. Channels, bass and perch.


How many inches I have some over 2 ft, to big for my pond
went through 140lbs fish food this year so far


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

2 acre pond is nice , man made?
I hope someone gets to fish it.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)

No sex life?  What the xxxx. I still get it every night. Vivid dreams and all that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

The temp dropped last night by 20degs
I went out and the plants are soaked with dew or transpiration 
I shook and blow them off twice so far. They were dripping as if rained on.
SH^^^T


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good Morning I have 4 18 inch Chan/Cats in my pond too big to feed anymore Maybe I shall eat them for once



Filleted, battered, and deep fried at 375F in peanut oil.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> No sex life?  What the xxxx. I still get it every night. Vivid dreams and all that.


Right handing does not count


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Filleted, battered, and deep fried at 375F in peanut oil.


Believe it or not , I have never had Cat fish


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 2 acre pond is nice , man made?
> I hope someone gets to fish it.


Not sure tbh. The owner doesn’t have air pumps or water features. But he has stocked it with fish that he feeds. He’s growing his own food supply as he likes to say.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The temp dropped last night by 20degs
> I went out and the plants are soaked with dew or transpiration
> I shook and blow them off twice so far. They were dripping as if rained on.
> SH^^^T


Time for a greenhouse.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Right handing does not count


Ambidextrous. Use em both at the same time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

The best type of Bra


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Must be one of @bigsur51 's wives


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Coffee is ready


Nice upgrade on the brewer. Where’s the donuts?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Filleted, battered, and deep fried at 375F in peanut oil.


375 seems to be the temp to fry anything?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Nice upgrade on the brewer. Where’s the donuts?


That's not my job LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Believe it or not , I have never had Cat fish



Lots of different types of cat fish, some tastier than others, but the Channel Cat and the Blue Cats are considered game fish and choice.

You can start with one and if you don't like it, give the other two away, but I consider a well prepared Channel Cat fillet to be choice.  Part of the key, is to do it at 375F so it ends up fluffy, versus soggy.  

The best batter that I've found was in Louisiana and as I recall was Tony Chacheres fish fry mix.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That's not my job LOL


Step up and take some initiative


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

I keep saying it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 375 seems to be the temp to fry anything?



And a large enough mass of hot oil to stay at 375F when you drop in the fillets.  We used a propane seafood boiler full of peanut oil.

Trust me you won't like it fried at lower temperatures.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The best type of Bra


You almost got it right. You’d be spot on showing my hands supporting her.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Lots of different types of cat fish, some tastier than others, but the Channel Cat and the Blue Cats are considered game fish and choice.
> 
> You can start with one and if you don't like it, give the other two away, but I consider a well prepared Channel Cat fillet to be choice.  Part of the key, is to do it at 375F so it ends up fluffy, versus soggy.
> 
> The best batter that I've found was in Louisiana and as I recall was Tony Chacheres fish fry mix.


Now if I can talk the wife into it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And a large enough mass of hot oil to stay at 375F when you drop in the fillets.  We used a propane seafood boiler full of peanut oil.
> 
> Trust me you won't like it fried at lower temperatures.


  Oily correct?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

I guess everyone is sleeping late


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oily correct?


Catfish isn’t oily like salmon. Clean white meat. It becomes a soggy mess if not prepared right.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Catfish isn’t oily like salmon. Clean white meat. It becomes a soggy mess if not prepared right.


OK I see thks guys are they boney


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)

Is your wife attached to the pond fish?  If so you ain’t gonna get no dinner out of the pond.  Might be better if you make her believe you bought it at the supermarket. Just saying


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)

No bones if filleting the thing. Make sure you nail the head to a board so you can pull the skin off easily.  This is where a good pair of pliers come in handy.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> No bones if filleting the thing. Make sure you nail the head to a board so you can pull the skin off easily.  This is where a good pair of pliers come in handy.


Like skinning a blowfish I guess


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


>



Good Video Thks


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I keep saying it
> View attachment 279357



I’ve always known you were special.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2021)

Morning OFC.  College Football today.  Looking like a piddle about day around the house.  Culling more played out veggies out of the veggie garden .   Nice warm day coming so I will grill out today as well.  Planning on a nice relaxing day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Right handing does not count


Says who?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2021)

Going to get the fog outta my skull and finish the opener, then I'm gonna toss a buffalo burger and a side of onion rings down my gullet. Maybe find a spooky movie to watch with the Old Hen.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good Morning
> I have 4 18 inch Chan/Cats in my pond too big to feed anymore
> Maybe I shall eat them for once


Rosty:  For the best catfish of your life:

Fillet them.  Cut them into strips about 1/2" to 3/4" wide.  Put them in a bowl with enough buttermilk to cover them.  Lettem soak overnight.

Take 'em out and coat them with plain Panko (breadcrumbs).  Bake 'em inna oven until golden brown.  Serve with fresh corn.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK I see thks guys are they boney


No.  You should get really nice fillets.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> !  You CIA or something?




I detest George H.W. Bush and his CIA .. He was a main component in the assassination of John F. Kennedy


Yeah I'm a member of a more powerful group .. much more powerful than the CIA










I saw him take the oath of presidency ..




A story about JFK explains the dangers of smoking weed in the White House







.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 26, 2021)

Getting OFF of politics...

This... is not GoPro.  It is a video game.  UN-fargin-believable.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 279411


I think it was more like 60 years ago. Where’s did all the time run off to??


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I think it was more like 60 years ago. Where’s did all the time run off to??


I was lucky if I got new shoes and a pair of pants
Mostly hand me downs for me.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 26, 2021)

I remember those days. I’m thinking we were happier back then. Greatfull for the most part. Not at all like today where people think they deserve something just because they’re taking up space and breathing in air.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I remember those days. I’m thinking we were happier back then. Greatfull for the most part. Not at all like today where people think they deserve something just because they’re taking up space and breathing in air.


Yes Sir , They have no clue. But they do know how to walk and use their cell phones 
But why do they walk in front of cars  LOL


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 26, 2021)

It kinda cracks me up when I see these supposedly homeless people on the street corner sporting new shoes and the latest and greatest cellphone


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 26, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Getting OFF of politics...
> 
> This... is not GoPro.  It is a video game.  UN-fargin-believable.



Day um. I was in a vr machine recently. My sister-in-law picked out the program. Turned out it was a roller coaster ride. At my age I’ve developed a fear of heights. The thing seemed so real I ripped the headset off and jumped outta the chair.  Made it about 5 seconds before I needed clean underwear.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 26, 2021)

Good morning old farts. Yeah, I needed clean underwear a couple days ago. Did not make it home in time. Old fxxking age sucks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning old farts. Yeah, I needed clean underwear a couple days ago. Did not make it home in time. Old fxxking age sucks.


Well that Depends


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oily correct?



QUOTE="ROSTERMAN, post: 1138061, member: 60661"] OK I see thks guys are they boney [/QUOTE]



Agent 57 said:


> Catfish isn’t oily like salmon. Clean white meat. It becomes a soggy mess if not prepared right.





Agent 57 said:


> No bones if filleting the thing. Make sure you nail the head to a board so you can pull the skin off easily.  This is where a good pair of pliers come in handy.



Whut he said.  Watch the barbs.



ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 279411



Even way more in the late 1800's, early 1900's.



Agent 57 said:


> Day um. I was in a vr machine recently. My sister-in-law picked out the program. Turned out it was a roller coaster ride. At my age I’ve developed a fear of heights. The thing seemed so real I ripped the headset off and jumped outta the chair.  Made it about 5 seconds before I needed clean underwear.



I survived a long distance fall as a kid and suffered from acrophobia as a result, but was able to cure it by addressing it head on skydiving.  Stepping out on the step the first time took will power, but it was easier the second and now is no longer an issue.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

I remember having to go so bad , I was driving home
I was fine until I turned the corner on my street, then it hit me.
Sped the last yardage in drive and flew to bathroom.
Ripped my pants down as I was about to make the throne , Boom 
All over the wall, shot straight out , what a mess.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> QUOTE="ROSTERMAN, post: 1138061, member: 60661"] OK I see thks guys are they boney







Whut he said.  Watch the barbs.



Even way more in the late 1800's, early 1900's.



I survived a long distance fall as a kid and suffered from acrophobia as a result, but was able to cure it by addressing it head on skydiving.  Stepping out on the step the first time took will power, but it was easier the second and now is no longer an issue.
[/QUOTE]
Did you free fly on 1st jump?


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 26, 2021)

Whatever style jump it took big cajones


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I remember having to go so bad , I was driving home
> I was fine until I turned the corner on my street, then it hit me.
> Sped the last yardage in drive and flew to bathroom.
> Ripped my pants down as I was about to make the throne , Boom
> All over the wall, shot straight out , what a mess.


That’s probably the first statement I’ve heard you make where I didn’t think you was full of crap.


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Well that Depends
> View attachment 279413


Blue pills and a young lady to do a reach around to start things off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

As I sit here drinking my Mint Tea and watching the plants I see honey bees making their rounds . Ever wonder if the nectar they bring back to the nest gets them high?
I guess it gets put into the royal honey.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

I did have coffee , so I do not drink tea all the time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

Time to walk the beast


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Time to walk the beast


Who's walking who ?


----------



## Bubba (Sep 26, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> BLEEAHH!!  Dirty arm! Dirty arm!
> 
> Do you realize that in about 40 years, we'll have thousands of old ladies running around with tattoos?
> 
> ...





ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes Sir , They have no clue. But they do know how to walk and use their cell phones
> But why do they walk in front of cars  LOL


My office is downtown so I spend a fair amount of time crossing streets and waiting for lights.  As an aid to the blind, there is a button that is a big raised arrow pointing in the direction of the crosswalks.  When you press the button an automated voice announces the status of the light, "walk," "wait." and so forth.

Every millennial that walks up to that light presses the button.  They think it makes the walk light come on. Like in a major metro downtown every dumb arse that presses the button "resets" the computer program that determines and alters length of lights and so forth to control traffic flow. That's bad enough but the real stunner is, half of them stop and press the button if the light is green.

Easy to see who is programed to be a robot...sheep more like it.

Bubba


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 26, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Who's walking who ?


Lawnmower is walking me.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 26, 2021)

Bubba said:


> My office is downtown so I spend a fair amount of time crossing streets and waiting for lights.  As an aid to the blind, there is a button that is a big raised arrow pointing in the direction of the crosswalks.  When you press the button an automated voice announces the status of the light, "walk," "wait." and so forth.
> 
> Every millennial that walks up to that light presses the button.  They think it makes the walk light come on. Like in a major metro downtown every dumb arse that presses the button "resets" the computer program that determines and alters length of lights and so forth to control traffic flow. That's bad enough but the real stunner is, half of them stop and press the button if the light is green.
> 
> ...


The dude in the background... He be _dancin_'!


----------



## Agent 57 (Sep 26, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The dude in the background... He be _dancin_'!


----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> As I sit here drinking my Mint Tea and watching the plants I see honey bees making their rounds . Ever wonder if the nectar they bring back to the nest gets them high?
> I guess it gets put into the royal honey.




I run a window ac unit in one of my shops and noticed that the honey bees desire the drips of water coming out the back of the unit .. their ability to sense nutrient rich water is nice to see. About 10 - 15 swarm waiting for their drink to take back to the queenie continuously all day long.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I remember having to go so bad , I was driving home I was fine until I turned the corner on my street, then it hit me. Sped the last yardage in drive and flew to bathroom. Ripped my pants down as I was about to make the throne , Boom All over the wall, shot straight out , what a mess.



Someone did that to one of the bathroom stalls where I used to work.......................  I wondered how they ever got cleaned up from splatter without a shower.



ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you free fly on 1st jump?



Only until I hit the end of the static line with a stomach full of fluttering pigeons.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Someone did that to one of the bathroom stalls where I used to work.......................  I wondered how they ever got cleaned up without a shower.
> 
> 
> 
> Only until I hit the end of the static line with a stomach full of fluttering pigeons.


Oh that's right we talked about this before, must have been before all the safety requirements now a day


----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2021)

. *Magnesium* *sulfate* is used as a laxative to relieve occasional constipation ... also *Senna .. if too much consumed* .. shiit hits the fan

Had a chocolate mescaline party 50 yrs ago and my uncle took two tabs .. 7 hours later we found out he had ate a whole bar of X- Lax from the medicine cabinet and had while tripping shiet all over himself and 3 rooms .. bad trip


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

patwi said:


> . *Magnesium* *sulfate* is used as a laxative to relieve occasional constipation ... also *Senna .. if too much consumed* .. shiit hits the fan
> 
> Had a chocolate mescaline party 50 yrs ago and my uncle took two tabs .. 7 hours later we found out he had ate a whole bar of X- Lax from the medicine cabinet and had while tripping shiet all over himself and 3 rooms .. bad trip


I had a Cat like that once


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2021)

Howdy gang.   Watching Ryder Cup and the Broncos......good day for the good guys.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Howdy gang.   Watching Ryder Cup and the Broncos......good day for the good guys.




USA will dominate the Europeans the next 18 years.....

and then it will be the End on the world


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2021)

just opened a sack of Malawi gold from last year and she smells like an over sweet fruit basket with hints of peppery minty goodness


----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> just opened a sack of Malawi gold from last year and she smells like an over sweet fruit basket with hints of peppery minty goodness
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279447




unreal ..I just rolled a J of Malawi .. woulda just one hit it but been ridin' other biotches all day .. mine was a gift from Willits that hits the spot everytime


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

Ha Ha


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2021)

patwi said:


> unreal ..I just rolled a J of Malawi .. woulda just one hit it but been ridin' other biotches all day .. mine was a gift from Willits that hits the spot everytime




yeah , I like those African strandivars , Durban poison , red Angolan , and the Malawi...

I got to looking at last years scribbling on the sack and low and behold , I had marked it Jalalabad Star x Malawi......nice and mellow smoke

and also to my delightful surprise , I’ve found about a dozen seeds in them


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 27, 2021)

..


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 27, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. Hope all are doin' well.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 27, 2021)

Goooode mawning!  A 7:45AM blood letting this morning for my annual physical, but a clear calendar otherwise.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 27, 2021)

patwi said:


> unreal ..I just rolled a J of Malawi .. woulda just one hit it but been ridin' other biotches all day .. mine was a gift from Willits that hits the spot everytime


(*sigh*)

Outsider... lookin' in the window at all the magic train sets...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> (*sigh*)
> 
> Outsider... lookin' in the window at all the magic train sets...


Hey Walt, I thought you have a Med/weed card.
If not you should get one , I bet I would be a kid in a candy store if I was able to get one.
Morning
Don't tell me they would come for your Hammers if you applied for the card.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

Oh well I tried


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2021)

Well i got my blood work done everything looks good except my Liver Enzymes were a little high. My score was 51. Supposed to me a little lower although high is 3 times that. Some ppls are past a 1000. Told me to watch my fat and alcohol intake. My Limpid panel was good. HDL was 54,LDL was 98,and Triglycerides was 145.
Anybody here know their Enzyme count. Just curious.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Well i got my blood work done everything looks good except my Liver Enzymes were a little high. My score was 51. Supposed to me a little lower although high is 3 times that. Some ppls are past a 1000. Told me to watch my fat and alcohol intake. My Limpid panel was good. HDL was 54,LDL was 98,and Triglycerides was 145.
> Anybody here know their Enzyme count. Just curious.


I had to stop drinking...well, for "best results" and it paid off. The estimated by fibroscan that I had stage 4 cirosis. Enzymes 4x normal. 

Today, levels are normal and after my gall bladder surgery, (biliary surgeon who normally does heart liver and kidney transplants) examined it is and took numerous biopsy. No cirosis could he find. 

The liver can heal itself, only organ (unless you count the spleen) capable of this.

All you guys out there, if you are a boomer, get a hep C test. Totally curable these days and it will kill you otherwise.

Viet Nam vets at high risk, and anyone who snorted coke in in the 80's should test. I know at least 3 people who tested positive and have no idea how they caught it.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Well i got my blood work done everything looks good except my Liver Enzymes were a little high. My score was 51. Supposed to me a little lower although high is 3 times that. Some ppls are past a 1000. Told me to watch my fat and alcohol intake. My Limpid panel was good. HDL was 54,LDL was 98,and Triglycerides was 145.
> Anybody here know their Enzyme count. Just curious.





I get a liver panel every year for about the last 10 years or so....I tested positive for hep-c about 20 years ago and since then I have been on a comprehensive health strategy to get rid of the hep and it worked....I no longer test positive for the virus...

doc said I was one of the first people she has examined who has eradicated a hep-c virus from my system..I can donate blood now if I wanted to

best part of my regimen was taking a lot of milk thistle


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I had to stop drinking...well, for "best results" and it paid off. The estimated by fibroscan that I had stage 4 cirosis. Enzymes 4x normal.
> 
> Today, levels are normal and after my gall bladder surgery, (biliary surgeon who normally does heart liver and kidney transplants) examined it is and took numerous biopsy. No cirosis could he find.
> 
> ...





soldiers have a 25-35% higher rate of hep c than civilians 

my theory was all the vaccines we got in bootcamp  , they lined us up like sheep and sent us through the vaccination line with air guns going on each side of us , guys who flinched usually left a trail of blood and the docs giving the shots never wiped the guns....NEXT!

dirty air guns = hep c


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2021)

Morning OFC.  I just had all that shit done and I am good to go got another year.  Walk time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> soldiers have a 25-35% higher rate of hep c than civilians
> 
> my theory was all the vaccines we got in bootcamp  , they lined us up like sheep and sent us through the vaccination line with air guns going on each side of us , guys who flinched usually left a trail of blood and the docs giving the shots never wiped the guns....NEXT!
> 
> dirty air guns = hep c


Yep. I definitely remember those fking air guns and my ass didnt move. Fking hurt worse then a regular shot..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Well i got my blood work done everything looks good except my Liver Enzymes were a little high. My score was 51. Supposed to me a little lower although high is 3 times that. Some ppls are past a 1000. Told me to watch my fat and alcohol intake. My Limpid panel was good. HDL was 54,LDL was 98,and Triglycerides was 145.
> Anybody here know their Enzyme count. Just curious.


Mine are in the 30's so yours are not that bad. I believe anything less than 40 is normal


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

I found this may explain better








						What Does slightly Elevated Liver Enzymes Mean?
					

There are many possible causes for elevated liver enzymes, but one we have observed the most is Non-alcoholic Fatty Liver Disease (NAFLD).



					progressyourhealth.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I had to stop drinking...well, for "best results" and it paid off. The estimated by fibroscan that I had stage 4 cirosis. Enzymes 4x normal.
> 
> Today, levels are normal and after my gall bladder surgery, (biliary surgeon who normally does heart liver and kidney transplants) examined it is and took numerous biopsy. No cirosis could he find.
> 
> ...


Hep C is not that hard to get, most medical workers follow some simple rules
I was tested once a year for it.

Can Hep C live outside the Body.

The hepatitis C virus can live outside the human body — and for quite some time. If blood containing the virus ends up on a surface, the virus can remain viable for up to 3 weeks .

This contamination is most likely to occur if blood is spilled or splattered during an accident. That’s why it’s important you clean up after yourself if you have hepatitis C and cut yourself, or if you live in a house with someone who has the virus.

Hepatitis C is rarely spread through casual contact with an infected surface, but these extra precautions are helpful:


Be sure to wear thick rubber gloves.
If you have an open cut on your hand, consider wearing an extra glove for added protection.
Combine 1 part bleach with 10 parts water.
Use a disposable cloth or paper towel to wipe the area several times with the bleach solution.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> (*sigh*)
> 
> Outsider... lookin' in the window at all the magic train sets...




Why sigh ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2021)

Got tested for C four years ago when I was in the hospital with a diverticulitis attack. Doc wanted to know why I wanted the test. I told him, "Just because." Came back negative. Last time I saw the doc until this June when the lungs  plugged up. Wouldn't have gone then except the OH and Pullet begged me and did the teary eyed crap. Always was a sucker for my girls when they looked scared.
The best way to stay healthy IMHO is to stay away from doctors. They kill more people each year than anything, and still get paid.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I get a liver panel every year for about the last 10 years or so....I tested positive for hep-c about 20 years ago and since then I have been on a comprehensive health strategy to get rid of the hep and it worked....I no longer test positive for the virus...
> 
> doc said I was one of the first people she has examined who has eradicated a hep-c virus from my system..I can donate blood now if I wanted to
> 
> best part of my regimen was taking a lot of milk thistle


I did harvoni. Beginning viral load was 3500, 1/2 way through I was down to 13. First time I ever thought 13 to be lucky. By finish, no sign period. Harvoni and similar drugs have 98 percent success...I figure it higher, many don't follow instructions, keep on with behaviors that got them infected.

I just did everything they said and Bob's your uncle.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hep C is not that hard to get, most medical workers follow some simple rules
> I was tested once a year for it.
> 
> Can Hep C live outside the Body.
> ...


It really can be a trick to not get it. Regular bodily fluids don't see have it, only blood, and that blood must be mixed with another's blood. Is not sexually transmitted, unless you are REALLY rough, and cause blood to mix.

Roommates transmit it,by way of borrowed razors, snorting coke with others through the same straw/bill. Nasall interior is mucus membrane, easy to draw blood, next sniffer up...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2021)

Yeah mine wasn't very high at all but it does concern me. Im told an ALT at 52 isnt very high.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 27, 2021)

About 30 years ago I went to give blood and got told no because you test positive for Hep C. My Dr. did all the tests and they were negative. 20 years ago my Dr. sent to a specialist and he tested me, all negative. He did a liver biopsy to be sure. It came with no detectable virus. No Hep C.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> The best way to stay healthy IMHO is to stay away from doctors. They kill more people each year than anything, and still get paid.





yep .. regular docs are paying off their loans and exwives.   give them a little power and you have Josef Mengele and now Fauci on a grand scale


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Got tested for C four years ago when I was in the hospital with a diverticulitis attack. Doc wanted to know why I wanted the test. I told him, "Just because." Came back negative. Last time I saw the doc until this June when the lungs  plugged up. Wouldn't have gone then except the OH and Pullet begged me and did the teary eyed crap. Always was a sucker for my girls when they looked scared.
> The best way to stay healthy IMHO is to stay away from doctors. They kill more people each year than anything, and still get paid.




well it does seem that way at times but overall , there are some good doctors out there who take the Hippocratic Oath seriously....it is just difficult to find them

for example , the Frontline doctors who are standing up against the establishment and offering alternative treatments for covid victims

i had a good doctor once , he even hit me up about some magic mushrooms...lol


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2021)

My Doc is a Fauci supporter....found that out last week.  May change ..... Never had Hep C


----------



## Patwi (Sep 27, 2021)

I  just canceled my gastro doc appointment in two days .. he just wanted to shove a gopro up my arse a few feet .. no biggie .. reschedule for right before halloween or later .. going to do the hernia mesh doc first


pute your doc has to play their game or he'll likely be reported to your state's medical board ..... kinda like all the judea/christian churches that played the 501 c
tax exemptions for years and then had to close down at the beginning of the planndemic or they would lose the exemptions and possible have a few past year's audited .. greed trumps truth at times


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2021)

no more probes up the arse for me , it’s p o o p on a stick, cologuard works fine along with a regular PSA 

don’t get me started on hernia mesh....I’ve had one side repaired twice and it needs redone and the other side done once.....feckers


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2021)

Break time....I hate fricken dirt work.  I am worn out and not noon yet.  As soon as I rest my arize a few minutes it's time to chop down a Lemon Betty.  At least I will be sitting down.  All the beans I popped a week or so ago are now in 1 gal pots. All but one made it.....hopefully all are female.  ha ha!

@ patwi.....I agree Doc's have to follow a script.   But, some say it with conviction and some kinda go through the motions.  My Doc was preaching to me and I let him have an ear full.  DON'T EVER TRY AND OUT BULLSHIT AN OWNER OF A MAJOR DOWNTOWN CAR DEALERSHIP. 

I told him a couple of years ago i smoked marijuana.....I thought he was gonna fall off his stool.  I asked.....you mean to tell me that NOBODY has ever owned up to smoking before?  No! He said.  I just laughed and said I guess we all lie to our Doctor.....  He said "he might have a beer at Thanksgiving".  What a *****.


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2021)

My working day is over....time to get wasted.  







Today's Harvest.  Lemon Betty #4   Good shiit!!!


----------



## Patwi (Sep 27, 2021)

looks like I need to look deeper into this mesh stuff


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hey Walt, I thought you have a Med/weed card.
> If not you should get one , I bet I would be a kid in a candy store if I was able to get one.
> Morning
> Don't tell me they would come for your Hammers if you applied for the card.


Fact is, they _would._  It is the ONLY reason I do not have a card. 

Since I am receiving a stipend from Uncle Sugar due to my helmet getting dinged, the ONLY ACCEPTABLE REASON for me to apply for a card is to claim PTSD.

Dinged-helmet GI's with PTSD get their guns confiscated.  There's more:  Your abode will be gone over -- "for your safety" to make sure you are "OK".  So there goes my swords, cannon, and bayonets.

Do I sound bitter?  Stay well the ffuck back... do not bring that up again.  I cannot put folks here in trouble by asking for gifts, or even trading some of my novels for weed.

So I look with my nose up against that plate glass window... at the train sets.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Fact is, they _would._  It is the ONLY reason I do not have a card.
> 
> Since I am receiving a stipend from Uncle Sugar due to my helmet getting dinged, the ONLYthat Sucks sorry ACCEPTABLE REASON for me to apply for a card is to claim PTSD.
> 
> ...


Well that sucks so sorry to hear, 
Can I see your cannon, I always wanted to build a working black powder cannon but never did nor will I now.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2021)

pute said:


> My working day is over....time to get wasted.
> 
> View attachment 279487
> 
> ...





hey man , when you get through trimming that plant , could you come over and help me trim a few branches?



this is one plant










same here, one plant










3 in a row


the cola on the left , that is a two pound head there , wet of course


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2021)

Fk u


----------



## Airbone (Sep 27, 2021)

I’ll buy you a can of butane!
Lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hey man , when you get through trimming that plant , could you come over and help me trim a few branches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mines got ya beat
LOL




Might need help on how to trim it
Do ya think it might need more Cal/Mag


----------



## Airbone (Sep 27, 2021)

Airbone said:


> I’ll buy you a can of butane!
> Lol


Speaking of which what do you use to blast all that?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Mines got ya beat
> LOL
> View attachment 279500
> 
> ...






what flavor is that?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

Those look like last years pictures


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> what flavor is that?


Black Maba
Not really I have no clue Not mine LOL
Just a lil one compared to your monster


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Speaking of which what do you use to blast all that?





butane...sometime everclear


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Black Maba



do you know the genetic makeup of that Black Maba , I’m to lazy to look it up?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> butane...sometime everclear


He has his own Tanker full


----------



## Airbone (Sep 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Mines got ya beat
> LOL
> View attachment 279500
> 
> ...


Way more cal mag!
Have you been listening at all brother?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> do you know the genetic makeup of that Black Maba , I’m to lazy to look it up?


I made the name up to mess with you , now are you messing with me back
But it was from article talking about putting buds in flower early.
If you initiate the flowering stage when the plant is still very small, you may end up with just one long bud like this


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

What ya kidding me I never grew a plant that large
I grow Indicas


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2021)

Score another dumb stunt for the hippie yesterday. Went to look at a set of half door uppers with sliders. Turned the bugger up to look how it mounted to the lowers, and from out of somewhere, a half inch shanked four inch bolt magically appears. Gravity accelerates it towards the guys garage floor. Luckily, my sandaled big toe (same one that stopped a full shampoo bottle last month) kept it from chipping his concrete. Ouch.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 27, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Getting OFF of politics...
> 
> This... is not GoPro.  It is a video game.  UN-fargin-believable.



In the wet riding that fast, your ******* would be drawing a vacuum on the seat…imho


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 27, 2021)

patwi said:


> . *Magnesium* *sulfate* is used as a laxative to relieve occasional constipation ... also *Senna .. if too much consumed* .. shiit hits the fan
> 
> Had a chocolate mescaline party 50 yrs ago and my uncle took two tabs .. 7 hours later we found out he had ate a whole bar of X- Lax from the medicine cabinet and had while tripping shiet all over himself and 3 rooms .. bad trip


Head a bad encounter with a chili dog that must have been a week past it’s used by date… an hour down the road things are getting interesting, I have pull over, but still trying to save what little pride I had.   Turned over the driving to my wife at the time.  She’s driving and laughing increasingly hysterically and a grin from ear to ear on her face as she’s watching the gyrations I’m attempting trying to keep from filling my pants.  Anyways finally we come upon a service station, I run up to the door to the men’s room, of course it’s locked.  I hardly break stride heading for the women john.  I tear the door open, dropping trou as I cross to the toilet.  I had to be within inches of success, but no.  Cleaned my self up as best I could, not sure where my underwear ended up, that restroom definitely needed a hosing out before the next use.  Wife was laughing so hard, as I came back to the car, and as we watched a poor woman and her child were walking up to that bathroom, unknowing what’s horrors awaited them…They’re both probably still seeing someone about that.


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Score another dumb stunt for the hippie yesterday. Went to look at a set of half door uppers with sliders. Turned the bugger up to look how it mounted to the lowers, and from out of somewhere, a half inch shanked four inch bolt magically appears. Gravity accelerates it towards the guys garage floor. Luckily, my sandaled big toe (same one that stopped a full shampoo bottle last month) kept it from chipping his concrete. Ouch.
> View attachment 279502


That had to hurt like a mo-fo.....nice move


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> Head a bad encounter with a chili dog that must have been a week past it’s used by date… an hour down the road things are getting interesting, I have pull over, but still trying to save what little pride I had.   Turned over the driving to my wife at the time.  She’s driving and laughing increasingly hysterically and a grin from ear to ear on her face as she’s watching the gyrations I’m attempting trying to keep from filling my pants.  Anyways finally we come upon a service station, I run up to the door to the men’s room, of course it’s locked.  I hardly break stride heading for the women john.  I tear the door open, dropping trou as I cross to the toilet.  I had to be within inches of success, but no.  Cleaned my self up as best I could, not sure where my underwear ended up, that restroom definitely needed a hosing out before the next use.  Wife was laughing so hard, as I came back to the car, and as we watched a poor woman and her child were walking up to that bathroom, unknowing what’s horrors awaited them…They’re both probably still seeing someone about that.


Ha ha.  Watched my little brother do the same thing...fishing out in a boat.   Mexican the night before.... didn't make it to shore...will spare the details.  I still laugh when I think about it decades later.  Look on his face was priceless.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 27, 2021)

pute said:


> Ha ha.  Watched my little brother do the same thing...fishing out in a boat.   Mexican the night before.... didn't make it to shore...will spare the details.  I still laugh when I think about it decades later.  Look on his face was priceless.


I’ll bet the  x-wife, now still remembers all the entertainment I provided at no charge…


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Score another dumb stunt for the hippie yesterday. Went to look at a set of half door uppers with sliders. Turned the bugger up to look how it mounted to the lowers, and from out of somewhere, a half inch shanked four inch bolt magically appears. Gravity accelerates it towards the guys garage floor. Luckily, my sandaled big toe (same one that stopped a full shampoo bottle last month) kept it from chipping his concrete. Ouch.
> View attachment 279502


Dang Looks Broken


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 28, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. I definitely remember those fking air guns and my ass didnt move. Fking hurt worse then a regular shot..


(*snork*)  The air guns were a vast _improvement_ over the way it useta be back in The Olden Days:  They'd line us up, and we'd walk up to the guy with the hypo needle, get jabbed.  Same needle, next guy.

After a while the needle would get so dull, it would _bend_ over double instead of penetrating the skin, 

OK... NEW needle. Keep the line movin'... TINS


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 28, 2021)

patwi said:


> Why sigh ?


I just wish I was an ordinary citizen.  But I am in a special classification, therefore partly _owned_ by the VA.  I cannot ever get a card like all real Floriduh citizens can.  I do NOT have PTSD (thank God!).


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Well that sucks so sorry to hear,
> Can I see your cannon, I always wanted to build a working black powder cannon but never did nor will I now.


I have a picture of a kid who wanted to stand well off to the side, but forward of the muzzle when the cannon went off... he said he could feel it in his chest.  Dunno if I can find the pic.  If I do, I'll post it.  The cannon is about 280 years old.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 28, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> In the wet riding that fast, your ******* would be drawing a vacuum on the seat…imho


Back in The Day, we would call those sorts of rides "washer biters" <-- Your butt would be biting washers out of the seat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I have a picture of a kid who wanted to stand well off to the side, but forward of the muzzle when the cannon went off... he said he could feel it in his chest.  Dunno if I can find the pic.  If I do, I'll post it.


Thks What type is it, Blk Powder , ball size, ever see the bowling ball ones they build now?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hey man , when you get through trimming that plant , could you come over and help me trim a few branches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Big is the only guy I know that trims his buds with a frickin' _chain saw!_


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2021)

Santa Big Goes shopping in Walmart
Getting early Sacks for the Boys


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 28, 2021)

.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Mine are in the 30's so yours are not that bad. I believe anything less than 40 is normal


Let me look up my last test it shows my number, and the normal range. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah mine wasn't very high at all but it does concern me. Im told an ALT at 52 isnt very high.


All sorts of things can spike them, taking Aleve will for instance.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Those look like last years pictures


And the year before, and the year before....lol

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hep C is not that hard to get, most medical workers follow some simple rules
> I was tested once a year for it.
> 
> Can Hep C live outside the Body.
> ...


----------



## Bubba (Sep 28, 2021)

The real hepatitis fear is hep b. Near as I know, you are screwed. It is a rare form, more common is Asia. It CAN be spread through most any bodily fluid, definitely sexually transmitted.

They tested me for B, and then vaccinated me against it. That's one vaccine I gladly took.

If you have hep B, the medicine that cures C drives B into super over drive, killing the liver.

Bad news.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Another busy day coming.  Gonna drop in and see an old friend today.  Still alive and kicking....so he says.  Actually still working.  I think that is cause he want rather than needs to.

Cool down coming ..... I will enjoy that . Walk the dog time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2021)

Have some moar coffee










and one for Mr Weedhopper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Sep 28, 2021)

I don't have that much hair, dammit all....

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2021)

Is that a Gash I see


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Break time....I hate fricken dirt work.  I am worn out and not noon yet.  As soon as I rest my arize a few minutes it's time to chop down a Lemon Betty.  At least I will be sitting down.  All the beans I popped a week or so ago are now in 1 gal pots. All but one made it.....hopefully all are female.  ha ha!
> 
> @ patwi.....I agree Doc's have to follow a script.   But, some say it with conviction and some kinda go through the motions.  My Doc was preaching to me and I let him have an ear full.  DON'T EVER TRY AND OUT BULLSHIT AN OWNER OF A MAJOR DOWNTOWN CAR DEALERSHIP.
> 
> I told him a couple of years ago i smoked marijuana.....I thought he was gonna fall off his stool.  I asked.....you mean to tell me that NOBODY has ever owned up to smoking before?  No! He said.  I just laughed and said I guess we all lie to our Doctor.....  He said "he might have a beer at Thanksgiving".  What a *****.


I would get rid of that moron. Fking guy thinks he is Jesus.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I don't have that much hair, dammit all....
> 
> Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 28, 2021)

Bubba said:


> All you guys out there, if you are a boomer, get a hep C test. Totally curable these days and it will kill you otherwise.  Viet Nam vets at high risk, and anyone who snorted coke in in the 80's should test. I know at least 3 people who tested positive and have no idea how they caught it. Bubba



I had a Hep C test this time, but haven't gotten the results back yet.  I too got shot in both shoulders with air guns in boot camp but have never used a needle myself, nor snorted coke more than half dozen times, because it doesn't do anything for me.  I did however share bodily fluids with a number of partners before settling down to my current wife mate, so there is always the possibility.  



Hippie420 said:


> Got tested for C four years ago when I was in the hospital with a diverticulitis attack. Doc wanted to know why I wanted the test. I told him, "Just because." Came back negative. Last time I saw the doc until this June when the lungs  plugged up. Wouldn't have gone then except the OH and Pullet begged me and did the teary eyed crap. Always was a sucker for my girls when they looked scared. The best way to stay healthy IMHO is to stay away from doctors. They kill more people each year than anything, and still get paid.










bigsur51 said:


> no more probes up the arse for me , it’s p o o p on a stick, cologuard works fine along with a regular PSA



Covert blood in your stools means the polyps that develop into cancer are pretty far along. With colonoscopy they can remove them while they are small and benign.



bigsur51 said:


> hey man , when you get through trimming that plant , could you come over and help me trim a few branches? this is one plant same here, one plant 3 in a row the cola on the left , that is a two pound head there , wet of course



One branch at a time..............................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 28, 2021)

Thats how i learned to drive at 7yrs old. I drove tractors, pickups and hay trucks from the time i was 7 yrs old.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats how i learned to drive at 7yrs old. I drove tractors, pickups and hay trucks from the time i was 7 yrs old.


I still go for the clutch and imaginary shifter knob when I drive my newer automatic now


----------



## Bubba (Sep 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 279531
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 28, 2021)

Got to thinkin' about @bigsur51 's humongous plants.  I think his plants may be among the largest on earth.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 279531



I learned four or five on the floor with a two speed axle first, driving tractors, hay and dump trucks, and combines. 

I probably learned the column shift in Dads Jeepster, but also took drivers ed in highschool, where the shift was definitely column and have owned several.



WeedHopper said:


> Thats how i learned to drive at 7yrs old. I drove tractors, pickups and hay trucks from the time i was 7 yrs old.



I was about 11 before I was trusted with a popping Johnny tractor and a plow.  Up to that point I was only trusted with a hoe and a push mower.



ROSTERMAN said:


> I still go for the clutch and imaginary shifter knob when I drive my newer automatic now



I haven't in a long time, but used to when I was driving both.  I don't like clutches anymore because of my knees.


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2021)

Afternoon O'l Farts.  Another day another Dollar.....I wish.  Just finished installing another security camera.  To fricken hot to be working up against the house in the sun.  Cold beer sounds good about now. Thought I had this done a couple of weeks ago but a couple of the cameras were defective.  

Out to dinner tonight....hmmm ..... what sounds good.  One thing is for sure ......I'm gonna go bad.  Been eating nothing but fruint and veggies for 4 days now.  I love my garden but enough veggies is enough.  

Cool front is moving in....should have waited to install the camera until the clouds came over.....oh well done now.


----------



## Dan789 (Sep 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Got to thinkin' about @bigsur51 's humongous plants.  I think his plants may be among the largest on earth.
> View attachment 279535
> 
> View attachment 279536


Crap, I thought you guys were talking bout Christmas trees, got to get those glasses checked, those girls are mammoth…


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 29, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren and how ya'll be ?


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren and how ya'll be ?


Yoops Good Day Sir


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Got to thinkin' about @bigsur51 's humongous plants.  I think his plants may be among the largest on earth.
> View attachment 279535
> 
> View attachment 279536





my neighbor has me beat by a long shot

he has a nice greenhouse with a 30 foot peak and I can see the top of his plants are a foot or two below the top of the ceiling...tins

my tallest plant is about 15’ tall

i will try and sneek a photo if I can , the grower is a hermit and does not like attention


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Have some moar coffee
> 
> 
> View attachment 279519
> ...


I had my wife replicate this pic for her birthday surprise


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> my neighbor has me beat by a long shot
> 
> he has a nice greenhouse with a 30 foot peak and I can see the top of his plants are a foot or two below the top of the ceiling...tins
> 
> ...





bigsur51 said:


> my neighbor has me beat by a long shot
> 
> he has a nice greenhouse with a 30 foot peak and I can see the top of his plants are a foot or two below the top of the ceiling...tins
> 
> ...


Sounds just like someone we all know and love LOL


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh helll Im up danfg it
No sleep til Brooklyn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 29, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> I wish I could grow outside. Maybe in a few years after my backyard landscaping fills in more to provide more privacy from the neighbors.



Me too, but my back courtyard is my only suitable space not visible to the public and my cat eats my plants, even after I grew her some wheat grass to graze on.   I had to finish them elsewhere last year.


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

Morning OFC. 

Rain, wind and a generally crappy day here.  

No way I could grow outside....I am right smack in the middle of suburbia.  Sure would be nice if I got free heat and sun.   

Should be a nice easy going day.   General maintenance in the grow and fall clean up outside weather permitting.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Off to


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh helll Im up danfg it
> No sleep til Brooklyn


I knew you were a Beastie Boys fan! (Me, too.)


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 29, 2021)

This place makes it easy to play here and not get my real work done. hehehe. "Back to vurk"  I'll have to stay late now.. Grrrrr.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Talk about a bad day


----------



## Bubba (Sep 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Talk about a bad day


I can't believe he's doing that barefoot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I can't believe he's doing that barefoot


He is a Jabber kings soldier


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I can't believe he's doing that barefoot


I don't think OSHA approved footwear would have helped him much....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

night Guys I will leave you with this
See ya in the AM  God willing....................


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

Good Night


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 30, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. What up today ? Ya staying outta trouble ? With this group, I highly doubt it. Have fun doin' it. A "wake 'n bake" session is needed, so here we go. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 30, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

Who says Hippies are dirty


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

When Weedhopper asks for a favor


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 30, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren. What up today ? Ya staying outta trouble ? With this group, I highly doubt it. Have fun doin' it. A "wake 'n bake" session is needed, so here we go. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


Let me get a cup of coffee - Be Rt There..  haha


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Let me get a cup of coffee - Be Rt There..  haha




who said coffee?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> who said coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279647


----------



## ness (Sep 30, 2021)

Morning Old Fart Club, I'm 68 old female.  The picture is Max's.  Dropping in to see what's going on.  Just finishing up a small crop of Yumbolt, another month should do it.   Alittle yard work to due and the never ending house work.


----------



## ness (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Morning Old Fart Club, I'm 68 old female.  The picture is Max's.  Dropping in to see what's going on.  Just finishing up a small crop of Yumbolt, another month should do it.   Alittle yard work to due and the never ending house work.


Hi Ness  Hey Max, who's a Good Boy


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi Ness...plenty of coffee around here

want some Irish Cream or Kahului in your coffee?


----------



## ness (Sep 30, 2021)

Irish Cream sound good, since am out of milk.  Thank You


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Irish Cream sound good, since am out of milk.  Thank You



I like my women just like my coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Irish Cream sound good, since am out of milk.  Thank You


Be careful he may try and dose you with some


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I like my women just like my coffee


Old Dark and Bitter?


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 30, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Morning Old Fart Club, I'm 68 old female.  The picture is Max's.  Dropping in to see what's going on.  Just finishing up a small crop of Yumbolt, another month should do it.   Alittle yard work to due and the never ending house work.


Good morning and welcome to the old farts club. I be 73 years old. Been growin' indoors for 9 or 10 years.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning and welcome to the old farts club. I be 73 years old. Been growin' indoors for 9 or 10 years.


But isn't Walt like a hundred or older ?
LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Old Dark and Bitter?



no........
.I like ‘em full of alcohol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> no........
> .I like ‘em full of alcohol


Is Shiloh still drinking that Tito's ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2021)

He likes goats not women.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> He likes goats not women.


He be a goat fvcker.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> He likes goats not women.


Won't the chickens get jealous ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> He likes goats not women.





i heard from Pute that goats weren’t baaaaaaaaaad....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Talk about a bad day



Ummmm, no pets were harmed in the making of this film folks!



Hippie420 said:


> I don't think OSHA approved footwear would have helped him much....



Or head wear...........



ness2 said:


> Morning Old Fart Club, I'm 68 old female.  The picture is Max's.  Dropping in to see what's going on.  Just finishing up a small crop of Yumbolt, another month should do it.   Alittle yard work to due and the never ending house work.



Good morning Ness and Max!  Welcome aboard the good ship Lollypop.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

*I hate to report this but one of my favorite bands from my era has lost it's driving force. Commander Cody has died. They are responsible for my favorite two stoner songs that represent stoner life. Those are "Lost in the Ozone" and "Down to seeds and stems again" and then there's the classic "Hotrod Lincoln". Here's an article on him. George Frayne, roots rocker known as Commander Cody, dies at 77*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

this one for weedhopper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## pute (Sep 30, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Woke up to clouds, rain and cold. Not supposed to reach 60f today.  Don't know if I am ready for this yet.  Won't be long until it will be dark most of the time.....

What to do with my day.....couple cups of coffee first.    Thinking another easy day in the grow.  I might just get bored today which is rare.  I better be careful or Mrs Pute will start dishing out honey do's....

Just turned on the news....things just went south...


----------



## pute (Sep 30, 2021)

Just went back a couple of pages and caught [email protected] Big did I see where your arize was on fire from Jalapenos?  Just picked these in the last couple of days.....I will save some for ya....


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But isn't Walt like a hundred or older ? LOL


I wuz about to step in when I noticed some chillun here still pooping yellow and claiming "Old Fartitude".

Then I saw the proper total obeseiance from Rosty...  So I'll give a peek into my oldest memories.  I wuz hangin' around in the dark... there was nothing...

And Gawd said, *"Let there be Light!" *

And there was light. There was still nothing... but you could see it better.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Old Dark and Bitter?


Strong and black.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I like my women just like my coffee


All ground up in the freezer?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> All ground up in the freezer?
> 
> Bubba


Whole new meaning to I'd eat that


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2021)

Public Service Announcement 





.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 30, 2021)

Got everything accomplished that I'd laid out for myself today. I was heading out to the little barn and the Old Hen says, "Can you go one day without beating yourself up?" I laughed and said, "Yes, boss."

I came hobbling in a couple of hours later and told her, "Hey, can we start that tomorrow? I've kinda got today spoken for."

I was using a rolling scaffold to do some wiring. I stuck my Ryobi cordless drill with a hex shaft and a phillips bit in the top hole like I'd done a million times in my life. Still can't figure out what it got caught on, but it wound up getting jerked out when I moved the scaffold and smacked the bed of it. The big ole battery popped off, ricocheted sideways, and landed, guess where? Yep. Right on my already beat up big toe. You thought it was purple a few days ago? Even more so now. Hurt so bad it took my breath away. When I got it back, Tourette's syndrome took over big time.


----------



## kevinn (Sep 30, 2021)

Hippie
To be safe, do not get out of bed tomorrow


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Got everything accomplished that I'd laid out for myself today. I was heading out to the little barn and the Old Hen says, "Can you go one day without beating yourself up?" I laughed and said, "Yes, boss."
> 
> I came hobbling in a couple of hours later and told her, "Hey, can we start that tomorrow? I've kinda got today spoken for."
> 
> ...


Im send you a pair of shoes


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 30, 2021)

kevinn said:


> Hippie
> To be safe, do not get out of bed tomorrow


Can't do it. Tomorrow's Beer Day. I'll hook a seat belt to the bar stool though.

Roster, I really only need the left steel shoe. For some reason, my right foot is smart enough to stay out of harm's way.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 30, 2021)

Just donned on me; the first toe smash was from a Bottle of shampoo. The second was from a Bolt. The third one was from a Battery. Tomorrow, if the Beer keg needs changing, I'm staying on my stool. I'm also staying far away from my Boats, and I'm not crossing the street if'n I see a Bus.


----------



## pute (Sep 30, 2021)

Some how Hippie, baised on your track record,  you should stay home in bed.  Or get that foot put in an air cast.Just saying....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Just donned on me; the first toe smash was from a Bottle of shampoo. The second was from a Bolt. The third one was from a Battery. Tomorrow, if the Beer keg needs changing, I'm staying on my stool. I'm also staying far away from my Boats, and I'm not crossing the street if'n I see a Bus.


Almost like your in this movie LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Can't do it. Tomorrow's Beer Day. I'll hook a seat belt to the bar stool though.
> 
> Roster, I really only need the left steel shoe. For some reason, my right foot is smart enough to stay out of harm's way.


It's OK to get out of bed and get working.


Just leave your sore foot in bed.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

1942?  Hell I wasn’t even a squiggler in my daddy’s nut sack then. I guess that makes me a youngster.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> 1942?  **** I wasn’t even a squiggler in my daddy’s nut sack then. I guess that makes me a youngster.


Yes Sir
We even have a guy here who flew Bombing missions in the big war WWl
He still can not use Mustard to this day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Fcck this morning dew 
The plants are wet again even with no rain 
SOB


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Fcck this morning dew
> The plants are wet again even with no rain
> SOB


Dude I have a few amare lights doing nothing at the moment. Come by and you can use em to finish up in the garage.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

@Agent 57  Check your mail here I sent ya a pic


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Dude I have a few amare lights doing nothing at the moment. Come by and you can use em to finish up in the garage.


I wish I saw what you grew with them

How far did you get painting ?


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

This is what the amare light can do for you


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I wish I saw what you grew with them
> 
> How far did you get painting ?


Painting is done and over.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Painting is done and over.


Dang You are Fast, Can I hire you to paint my house


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Dang You are Fast, Can I hire you to paint my house


You ain’t got enough $. I will however take payment in buds.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> You ain’t got enough $. I will however take payment in buds.


That's a great idea 
I will Paint for Buds, try putting that ad on Facebook or any social media platform.
I bet Zuckanfok smokes a ton of weed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> View attachment 279738


 What Strain White Widow?
Beauty 57 can you be the 1st to enter BOM for Oct?
Link Here




__





						October Bud of the month is Here Enter Today
					

It's arrived enter your fine buds today Once again it is time to post them Buds be them New or Old Let's show off Your good work. Get your best Buds ready to show what you have grown.  Contest is open to all members. There are some rules  Okay guys here we go. If you want to have some fun...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

57 looks more like Minion Gear.
Sanctuary Gardens was very good too me.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

Paint for buds. Have to see the flowers first. Don’t want none of the swag I’ve seen floating around this area.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 57 looks more like Minion Gear.
> Sanctuary Gardens was very good too me.


That was some sg seed. Good stuff.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Paint for buds. Have to see the flowers first. Don’t want none of the swag I’ve seen floating around this area.


No good bud near you That sucks . 
Break out them lights man They are calling your name
57,57,57,57,57,57.................................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> That was some sg seed. Good stuff.


I still have some , prob no good anymore that was yrs ago
but I store them cool and dry in a dark place


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey I got pissed and started looking for another job. Then I really felt my age when I seen the part where you submit a resume. I don’t even know what that is man. Must be some new fangled crap. Whatever happened to applications???


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

*I Get *


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Hey I got pissed and started looking for another job. Then I really felt my age when I seen the part where you submit a resume. I don’t even know what that is man. Must be some new fangled crap. Whatever happened to applications???


LOL
There are places online that help you write a resume 
I think they make it very easy now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

@Agent 57  Like this




__





						Loading…
					





					www.resume-now.com


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *I Get *


I don’t want respect. I want lots of money.  You bought a cup of coffee at Starbucks lately?  I haven’t! No matter how the blend it it’s still coffee. Those young fool kids can keep it. I’ll smile as I’m sippin my home brewed Folgers!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I don’t want respect. I want lots of money.  You bought a cup of coffee at Starbucks lately?  I haven’t! No matter how the blend it it’s still coffee. Those young fool kids can keep it. I’ll smile as I’m sippin my home brewed Folgers!!!


I know, there is one in the same lot as our food store
the drive in line goes around the parking lot . They almost cause accidents trying to get that black potion , never understood the coffee Tastes like sheit.................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Im waiting for Bank and Train robbers to come back around
Won't be long if they keep driving the Country into Ruins.
Put all the money in the bag please 




Oh sanp I forgot you did time for that


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey @JoseyWales
Meet @Agent 57  Good friend good grower


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey is vaping nicotine as bad for you as smoking?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Hey is vaping nicotine as bad for you as smoking?


I don't think they truely know, Vaping has not been around for very long for studies to have been completely compared to smoking.
But any Doc will say yes, any foreign substance inhaled has effects.
Nicotine is a drug so................................
Need to research that one, 
iM SMOKING cIGARS AGAIN


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hey @JoseyWales
> Meet @Agent 57  Good friend good grower


Josey Wales was a bad ass. People always knew where the stood with him. You either stood or he put ya down with a hole in the head!


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I don't think they truely know, Vaping has not been around for very long for studies to have been completely compared to smoking.
> But any Doc will say yes, any foreign substance inhaled has effects.
> Nicotine is a drug so................................
> Need to research that one,
> iM SMOKING cIGARS AGAIN


I haven’t had a cigarette in 4 days. That’s really saying something. I’ve smoked for 50 years.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I haven’t had a cigarette in 4 days. That’s really saying something. I’ve smoked for 50 years.


gRATS mAN
tHEY GIVE FREE NIC PATCHES FOR PEOPLE TRYING TO QUIT




__





						FREE Nicotine Lozenges, Patches or Gum By State - Yo! Free Samples
					

Quitting is tough, but one benefit for freebie hunters and those struggling to quit is that states in the US and across the world are realizing that




					yofreesamples.com


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I haven’t had a cigarette in 4 days. That’s really saying something. I’ve smoked for 50 years.


Maybe no cigs has turned me into a whiny *****!


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

Patches have never done it for me. I tried chantix or whatever but the nite mares drove me crazy. Its crazy hard to quit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Hey is vaping nicotine as bad for you as smoking?


Found this

If you are a smoker, vaping is a less harmful option than smoking. Health risks of vaping with nicotine Nicotine is* not known to cause cancer*. It is approved for use in nicotine replacement therapies, such as the patch or nicotine gum.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Patches have never done it for me. I tried chantix or whatever but the nite mares drove me crazy. Its crazy hard to quit.


looks like you may have to do the Vape and ween off as you go
They make different strengh vape juices cut back after a week or so and see


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> This is what the amare light can do for you


Sweet Buds SGs of course


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

I’m vaping the strongest Nic salt out there. I’ve smoked non filters for years now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I’m vaping the strongest Nic salt out there. I’ve smoked non filters for years now.


Well Hell I know others that did the filter less ones and never got sick
So...........................Maybe its been the filters all along 
JOKE


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *I hate to report this but one of my favorite bands from my era has lost it's driving force. Commander Cody has died. George Frayne, roots rocker known as Commander Cody, dies at 77 *



Hot rod Lincoln was one of my favorites.



Hippie420 said:


> I was using a rolling scaffold to do some wiring. I stuck my Ryobi cordless drill with a hex shaft and a phillips bit in the top hole like I'd done a million times in my life. Still can't figure out what it got caught on, but it wound up getting jerked out when I moved the scaffold and smacked the bed of it. The big ole battery popped off, ricocheted sideways, and landed, guess where? Yep. Right on my already beat up big toe. You thought it was purple a few days ago? Even more so now. Hurt so bad it took my breath away. When I got it back, Tourette's syndrome took over big time.



Maybe should locate furniture in the dark with the right foot or awhile??


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hot rod Lincoln was one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe should locate furniture in the dark with the right foot or awhile??


Bahahaha  Use it as Radar where not to put the rest of you
Landmines


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey can you imagine how bad that radar love dude woulda been if he had had the hot rod Lincoln too?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Talk about a crappy day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

I guess everyone is sleeping


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

@Agent 57  The purp buds you posted 
Did you have to expose them to cold or was it a purp pheno
Very Pretty Bud of Month material for sure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> This is what the amare light can do for you


Looks like the winning Bud right here LOL


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @Agent 57  The purp buds you posted
> Did you have to expose them to cold or was it a purp pheno
> Very Pretty Bud of Month material for sure


Nope. They just grew that way. But it was in the winter so the garage was a bit cooler than normal but not cold.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 1, 2021)

Gg. Work and all. Oh hell. Let’s call it like it is. Slavery. Slave to check.


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

Damn are you both on speed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

BRB have to check gas heater , fired her up to test the system getting cold here


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Damn are you both on speed


Reg coffee makes me fast


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

Fking meth got to them.


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

I can barely see out of one eye....give me a few


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

pute said:


> I can barely see out of one eye....give me a few


Use two it works better
Looks like my heater is working properly
Very Nice


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

need to get off my butt front yard needs cutting and its a weed wacker week. I wish they made the wackers lighter .


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

^^^^that is exactly how I feel this morning.  Don't know what I did but I feel like I have been rode hard and put away wet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

Now thats fking funny.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2021)

it's friday again ..


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 1, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Josey Wales was a bad ass. People always knew where the stood with him. You either stood or he put ya down with a hole in the head!


I'm not that bad just really liked the movie is all.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> I'm not that bad just really liked the movie is all.




The Outlaw Josie Wales book was re titled to ..Gone to Texas in its 3rd print '75 .. Clint put the movie out '76










Great movie


.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

I liked all of Clint's movies.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 1, 2021)

patwi said:


> The Outlaw Josie Wales book was re titled to ..Gone to Texas in its 3rd print '75 .. Clint put the movie out '76
> 
> 
> View attachment 279770
> ...


Gone to Texas was the original book and the Movie was based off it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I liked all of Clint's movies.


Break heart ridge was a keeper and funny
Sweed sweed


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Break heart ridge was a keeper and funny
> Sweed sweed


Great flick, a classic.


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

Plus he is a conservative.  I liked " The Mule".  Ageless o'l fart.   We should make him a member.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Plus he is a conservative.  I liked " The Mule".  Ageless o'l fart.   We should make him a member.


Clearly a feather in your cap. Clint picks the movie he produces.


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Clearly a feather in your cap. Clint picks the movie he produces.


Actually he owes me....I have watched him since he was Rowdy on Wagon Train


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Actually he owes me....I have watched him since he was Rowdy on Wagon Train


Clearly my mistake sir.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Actually he owes me....I have watched him since he was Rowdy on Wagon Train


Man did he make the chicks swoon


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Clearly my mistake sir.


Don't call me sir, I work for a living.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 1, 2021)

God help me; I remember him on Wagon train. Can't remember the name of the mean old bastard that was the wagon master, but I don't have to close my eyes to see his face.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Don't call me sir, I work for a living.


OK, Sarge.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, Sarge.


He is more a Capt Parmenter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Drop your socks Boys
Shelia is coming with us


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, Sarge.


Ya had to be there.  2 yrs and got out as an E 4. Don't call me sarge.


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2021)

If you remember Dion and the Belmont's your really old.  Jack Parr (before Carson)


----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2021)

I  remember this song playing on the night I was conceived ..

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

This Place should be Called F Troop 


Morning Men, after our morning calisthenics
Load up the packs and a quick 15 mile run.  Lets go LADIES.........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

So is it true that the US Gov developed LSD as a way to try and make super soldiers?


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 2, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. Carry on boys. 
"Wake 'n bake" time.
Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

My Boy (woof type) woke me up at 4am to let me know one of his dew claws has now grown into the ped from where it grows (bleeding ) he was like all scared . So after an hr calming him I see I need to visit Vet and have it clipped and cleaned now.
Poor guy doesn't have a clue
Like this


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2021)

drink some coffee now that you are up


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> drink some coffee now that you are up
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279790


Dang Your Coffee Maker has some sweet azs lines to it's build


----------



## ness (Oct 2, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning and welcome to the old farts club. I be 73 years old. Been growin' indoors for 9 or 10 years.


Thank you yooper for the welcome.  Good morning ofc.


----------



## ness (Oct 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ummmm, no pets were harmed in the making of this film folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Graywolf.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

@agent57
New avatar


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Thank you yooper for the welcome.  Good morning ofc.


Welcome Ness Nice to see new Blood posting again
Glad you are back


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

All the mofo’s sleeping in or what?  Maybe playing with their corn flake puzzles?  

On another thought:
                                                                   I think alcohol should be served on lunch breaks every Friday by the boss as a thank you for putting up with their sheet all week!


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @agent57
> New avatar
> View attachment 279792


I don’t have that much hair. The rest is pretty close tho. I do have a wet spot on occasion due to enlarged prostate. In my defense I don’t do it on purpose.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I don’t have that much hair. The rest is pretty close tho


Im sure some of us here look like this LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

I have so much to do to get ready for winter 
I don't want to think about it.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

so anybody here adept in making a salve?  I pulled the oil out of some old buds using acetone solvent. Evaporated the excess off and I’m left with thick oily greenish brown crap that’s quite potent. Yes I tried the sheet.  Put around 100 mg in a capsule and proceeded to get messed up. Really messed up!  Wouldn’t want to try smoking it tho. I soaked it way too long for it to become shatter or wax. I have some beeswax and need a couple of pointers on what else to use. I do have peppermint and lavender essential oil’s to throw in.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> so anybody here adept in making a salve?  I pulled the oil out of some old buds using acetone solvent. Evaporated the excess off and I’m left with thick oily greenish brown crap that’s quite potent. Yes I tried the sheet.  Put around 100 mg in a capsule and proceeded to get messed up. Really messed up!  Wouldn’t want to try smoking it tho. I soaked it way too long for it to become shatter or wax. I have some beeswax and need a couple of pointers on what else to use. I do have peppermint and lavender essential oil’s to throw in.


Piece of cake
You will need to figure out the strength by trial and error 
Unless you know the % of the THC in oil.
But you could get some good virgin coconut oil and melt it down on low heat and then add some of the oil , most likely for a topical you won't need much , again trial and error so do a small batch at 1st. Do not go over 250degs as you melt, after adding the oil mix in your beeswax (start with small amount again until you see what happens when cooled down) then add the other ingredients ,
If the balm is to thick and on hard side re-melt and add some more coco oil, and if to soft reheat and add more bees wax (you don't need to much again) Trial and error .
Once you figure out what the numbers look like after getting the right consistency make a slightly larger batch and see .
Also you can always add more THC oil to it if not strong enough
Reheat and stir in then cool.
If need be PSam is the Man...... pm him


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So is it true that the US Gov developed LSD as a way to try and make super soldiers?


This is a false statement. It was created so that the average citizen could explore their thoughts for the other forms of life we share this planet with. Like our fascination with flying creatures. Was really a very successful program till they learned that we couldn’t land for sheet.


----------



## stain (Oct 2, 2021)

Fire all the guns at once...


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Piece of cake
> You will need to figure out the strength by trial and error
> Unless you know the % of the THC in oil.
> But you could get some good virgin coconut oil and melt it down on low heat and then add some of the oil , most likely for a topical you won't need much , again trial and error so do a small batch at 1st. Do not go over 250degs as you melt, after adding the oil mix in your beeswax (start with small amount again until you see what happens when cooled down) then add the other ingredients ,
> ...


Thanks. I have some coconut oil on hand. I’m wondering if I can use our instant pot for this. Set it up for sous vide and put the ingredients in a water bath.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Thanks. I have some coconut oil on hand. I’m wondering if I can use our instant pot for this. Set it up for sous vide and met the ingredients in a water bath.


Like a double boiler ? That will be fine ever better much more even heat and not to hot.
Hey how old are the buds you made oil from ?
Sounds like they already decarb naturally on their own.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

Double boiler is exactly what I was thinking of. I need this to be really strong. My old women has some wicked arthritis in her hips and knees.
The buds were over 5 years old. Kept in mason jars with boveda paks and boxed to keep it out of the light. Was stored in a closet so no high temps like in the garage.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Double boiler is exactly what I was thinking of. I need this to be really strong. My old women has some wicked arthritis in her hips and knees.
> The buds were over 5 years old. Kept in mason jars with boveda paks and boxed to keep it out of the light. Was stored in a closet so no high temps like in the garage.


Sorry to hear but yes that should help her .
Did you try rubbing a tiny drop of oil in yet to her legs?
That may work pretty good too.
After 5yrs in storage , they have to be decarbed by now.
So no need to decarb that oil any further.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

I knew you snuck some buds over the boarder
The buds had to be on the brown side Yes?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

stain said:


> Fire all the guns at once...


Why?
And why is no one standing in that smoke?


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

Yes they turned brown. But they still had a good smell to them. Boveda definitely does what it’s supposed to. They didn’t crumble up when handled.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Yes they turned brown. But they still had a good smell to them. Boveda definitely does what it’s supposed to. They didn’t crumble up when handled.


Perfectly normal when stored that long (mine did the same in my long term storage experiment) Saved you the time from having to decarb the oil after you reduce it.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

When I boiled off the acetone I set my hot plate at 170 and it takes a while for evaporation to occur. I’m sure if it wasn’t decarbed all the way when I started it was by the time I was done.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> When I boiled off the acetone I set my hot plate at 170 and it takes a while for evaporation to occur. I’m sure if it wasn’t decarbed all the way when I started it was by the time I was done.


That was fine , Oil sounds ready to go


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

So I need to know what other essential oils to add. Partly to kill the smell of the weed but there are oils that relax muscles and help with pain.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> All the mofo’s sleeping in or what?  Maybe playing with their corn flake puzzles?
> 
> On another thought:
> I think alcohol should be served on lunch breaks every Friday by the boss as a thank you for putting up with their sheet all week!


Yep You have to remember they are older than dirt


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

Morning OFC.... what's is for breakfast...sounds like you two are cooking up a storm.
  I am just having my first cup.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

Morning pute.


----------



## ness (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Welcome Ness Nice to see new Blood posting again
> Glad you are back


Thank you Rosterman, I was trying to caught up a little.  Getting ready to finish up house work.  And, manybe yardwork.  I like to work until 12 noon.  Then relax off and on durning the day.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Thank you Rosterman, I was trying to caught up a little.  Getting ready to finish up house work.  And, manybe yardwork.  I like to work until 12 noon.  Then relax off and on durning the day.


Is relax code word for nap?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> So I need to know what other essential oils to add. Partly to kill the smell of the weed but there are oils that relax muscles and help with pain.


I use Peppermint, tea tree and jasmine all have medicinal uses.
I also add emu oil help THC and CBDs enter the body by opening the pores allows much more absorption of the good stuff.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Is relax code word for nap?


I take mine at 2pm most days LOL


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I use Peppermint, tea tree and jasmine all have medicinal uses.
> I also add emu oil help THC and CBDs enter the body by opening the pores allows much more absorption of the good stuff.



What does the jasmine do


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Thank you Rosterman, I was trying to caught up a little.  Getting ready to finish up house work.  And, manybe yardwork.  I like to work until 12 noon.  Then relax off and on durning the day.


You too I saw all the likes you sent LOL
Have a fun day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> What does the jasmine do


Makes it smell nice  LOL
It is used as a sleep aid , people use Jasmine to sprinkle on pillow case to fight not sleeping.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Makes it smell nice  LOL
> It is used as a sleep aid , people use Jasmine to sprinkle on pillow case to fight not sleeping.


Like a summer breeze!  Sorry couldn’t resist.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Like a summer breeze!  Sorry couldn’t resist.


That's 
*Massengill disposable douche*
LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Makes it smell nice  LOL
> It is used as a sleep aid , people use Jasmine to sprinkle on pillow case to fight not sleeping.


But wait there is more:
*Jasmine Magical Properties and Uses*

If you burn flowers in the room before going to bed, it will encourage the mediumistic dreams, and this will attract prosperity.
Some statements show that meditating under the influence of the scent of jasmine helps to alter consciousness.
Old traditions tell that adding a few jasmine flowers in a honey jar gives a mixture that can make anyone fall in love with it.
To ward off the sadness of love, take three large handfuls of jasmine petals and place them under the stream of hot water that goes down into the tub or shower, on your body.
Jasmine essential oil is used to evoke angelic powers or as an offering to the fairies.
As a talisman to find love, it is possible to make a red cotton bag and insert three bay leaves, a handful of jasmine petals, a red thread, and pink quartz. Then you should always carry it with you.
White jasmine is a symbol of kindness. Yellow jasmine is a sign of happiness. Red jasmine of the Indies expresses the desire to give and receive attention. Nocturnal jasmine represents shyness.
Jasmine is used for love and protection. The dried jasmine flowers are added to the sachets, and the incense to attract spiritual love.
Flowers will also bring wealth and money if they are carried, burned, or powdered. Its incredible aroma is soothing and helps lift your spirits.
Through sleep, jasmine is said to predict good fortune and good news for lovers.
Keeping quartz crystals and jasmine herb together promotes new creative ideas.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## ness (Oct 2, 2021)

rearranging cabinets.  coffee and a bowl to go.  have a good one


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

Enjoy. Bowls this early make for a relaxing day of lounging around and missing parts of whatever I’m watching on the tube. Ooops. No tubes these days.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Enjoy. Bowls this early make for a relaxing day of lounging around and missing parts of whatever I’m watching on the tube. Ooops. No tubes these days.


I remember when people through the old sets out the kids had a blast throwing the tubes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

Gotta get the emu oil. Then time to cook.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Gotta get the emu oil. Then time to cook.


You prob do not need it if its so strong, I use it to go in deep for bone pain , You only need a small amount unless you are making a big batch,


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I remember when people through the old sets out the kids had a blast throwing the tubes
> View attachment 279800


I played with my share of em. They have a nice popping sound when the break.  Fluorescent tube are fun too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I played with my share of em. They have a nice popping sound when the break.


Me too. we would use them in war games , well those and walnuts green off the tree, Those hurt when hit in head


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2021)

stain said:


> Fire all the guns at once...


*MY EYES! MY EYES!!!    *


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You prob do not need it if its so strong, I use it to go in deep for bone pain , You only need a small amount unless you are making a big batch,


I used to sink my bone in deep!  Then I got old and had to get blue pill assistance. Then the pills stopped working. Now I depend on my photographic memory. Turns out that’s failing too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I used to sink my bone in deep!  Then I got old and had to get blue pill assistance. Then the pills stopped working. Now I depend on my photographic memory. Turns out that’s failing too.


Get that bone out of the meatloaf


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Get that bone out of the meatloaf


You let your meat loaf?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> You let your meat loaf?


Yes it's paradise by the dash lights


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

Ok. Gotta run. Good joking around again. And thanks for the emu oil tip.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Ok. Gotta run. Good joking around again. And thanks for the emu oil tip.


Later Buddy was funn Nice to have you back around


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> *MY EYES! MY EYES!!!    *


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im sure some of us here look like this LOL



not me , I’m in my prime


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Pute do you think I cut down too early
Its a little speedy smoke this time LOL
But still waiting for more amber.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2021)

stain said:


> Fire all the guns at once...




hey there Amigo good to see you pop in...thanks again for those new beans and if you ever need some fresh stock just hit me up


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> not me , I’m in my prime
> 
> 
> View attachment 279806


Bad azz Glad we have you on our side LOL
Dam you clean up nice as Shiloh would have said.
You still holding her Captive in the basement?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bad azz Glad we have you on our side LOL
> Dam you clean up nice as Shiloh would have said.
> You still holding her Captive in the basement?




shhhhh , don’t tell anybody


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I used to sink my bone in deep!  Then I got old and had to get blue pill assistance. Then the pills stopped working. Now I depend on my photographic memory. Turns out that’s failing too.


Photographic or pornographic?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> shhhhh , don’t tell anybody


Lips are sealed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

And the reverse side


----------



## Patwi (Oct 2, 2021)

Here we go ... oct. surprises 

.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> so anybody here adept in making a salve?  I pulled the oil out of some old buds using acetone solvent. Evaporated the excess off and I’m left with thick oily greenish brown crap that’s quite potent. Yes I tried the sheet.  Put around 100 mg in a capsule and proceeded to get messed up. Really messed up!  Wouldn’t want to try smoking it tho. I soaked it way too long for it to become shatter or wax. I have some beeswax and need a couple of pointers on what else to use. I do have peppermint and lavender essential oil’s to throw in.





Agent 57 said:


> So I need to know what other essential oils to add. Partly to kill the smell of the weed but there are oils that relax muscles and help with pain.







__





						9.5.1 Holy Anointing Oil
					





					graywolfslair.com
				




ttps://graywolfslair.com/index.php/diy-cannamed-production/9-5-formulation-and-application/9-5-2-graywolf-s-ez-cbd-topical


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

patwi said:


> Here we go ... oct. surprises
> 
> .
> 
> ...


OK I'll bite . do ypu know something we dont


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Photographic or pornographic?


Take your pick bro. They’re both on the blink


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

Ok. I had some olive oil that was infused with popcorn buds and/or trich encrusted trim. I used half a cup of the olive oil with half a cup of coconut oil and 1.5 oz of beeswax. Melted it all together and mixed in 5ml of emu oil. To that I added eucalyptus, tea tree, camphor type rosemary and spike lavender essential oils. Then a glob of the mj extract (rso?) I showed earlier.
Very cooling on the skin. A bit oily and seems to make stiff neck feel better.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Ok. I had some olive oil that was infused with popcorn buds and/or trich encrusted trim. I used half a cup of the olive oil with half a cup of coconut oil and 1.5 oz of beeswax. Melted it all together and mixed in 5ml of emu oil. To that I added eucalyptus, tea tree, camphor type rosemary and spike lavender essential oils. Then a glob of the mj extract (rso?) I showed earlier.
> Very cooling on the skin. A bit oily and seems to make stiff neck feel better.
> View attachment 279818


Looks good perfect color MUST SMELL AWESOME
yOU MAY EVEN GET A CONTACT HIGH


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

No weed smell that I can detect. Probably went a bit heavy on the EOs. I’ll watch for skin reactions on the wife or myself.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

@bigsur51 have you ever been to Big Sur CA?  I have a few fond memories of that place.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> No weed smell that I can detect. Probably went a bit heavy on the EOs. I’ll watch for skin reactions on the wife or myself.


Yep I said small amount , should not hurt you


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2021)

I used tea tree oil and menthol crystals in mine. There was a dude from an old site (Yoop would remember) named Beemer Bill that had a great recipe. If'n I can find it on my old computer, I'll pass it along.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

I add approx an once to 1/2 gallon when I make a big batch Emu Oil that is


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

patwi said:


> Here we go ... oct. surprises
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I was a space cadet for years according to some. Will that get me into the space force?  Will it get me a better rank than a boot private?


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I add approx an once to 1/2 gallon when I make a big batch Emu Oil that is


That stuffs pricey at the store.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> That stuffs pricey at the store.


yes sir    ok later have to deal with dog now
the dew claw ripped totally off , blood a ll over white blanket
I that the wife bobitted me.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 2, 2021)

Seeya roster


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> take a break everyone....have some hot coffee no calm the feck down
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279328


A lovely lady & a sight to gladden the heart.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If I Prick my finger do I not bleed


If you finger your prick - you just might


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes Sir
> We even have a guy here who flew Bombing missions in the big war WWl
> He still can not use Mustard to this day


Same with my grampa. WWI. Would not eat mustard ( looked like diarrhea) nor mayo as it reminded him of pus.

Other than that, I never heard him mention his time in service. I did read the diary he carried and wrote from when he left, until he came back 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> looks like you may have to do the Vape and ween off as you go
> They make different strengh vape juices cut back after a week or so and see


I saw a youtube video of a guy using an Iolite vape device, and instead of weed, he was putting small amounts of cigarette tobacco in it. He thought it was great, and claimed he used way less tobacco. Quitting smoking was the best thing I ever did. I only smoked 8 yes or so.
They were about 50 cents a pack back then!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^that is exactly how I feel this morning.  Don't know what I did but I feel like I have been rode hard and put away wet.


It's all the damage from those high speed power shifts in the 70's hot rods!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Gone to Texas was the original book and the Movie was based off it.





Hippie420 said:


> God help me; I remember him on Wagon train. Can't remember the name of the mean old bastard that was the wagon master, but I don't have to close my eyes to see his face.


Gill Favors I think...actors name I have no idea, Wishbone was the cook.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So is it true that the US Gov developed LSD as a way to try and make super soldiers?


Who knows. They did buy a bunch of it, experimented on unwitting civilians. Lots of testing on volunteers too. Including one gentleman who went on to write One Flew Over the Coocoo's nest. He became a nurse, and was employed where this experimental stuff was being dosed. There are some great documentaries on this and all the great acid chemists from that time. Netflix and Amazon.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2021)

I think I have killed enough brain cells for one day.  Tomorrow is another day and I have a whole night to replace the ones I burnt out today.  Good night.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2021)

pute said:


> My working day is over....time to get wasted.
> 
> View attachment 279487
> 
> ...


Outstanding!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2021)

Got through the entire day without smashing anything on my body. Figured I'd do something safe, so I mowed. Got half the back field done before I got my first chute plug. I'm thinking that I'm doing nothing that starts with a B, so my toe is safe. As I'm unplugging the chute, it dawns on me. Blade starts with a B. Pulled the deck up, made damn sure the PTO was disengaged, and headed straight back to the barn. Can't be too safe lately considering my recent track record.
Supposed to rain all day tomorrow, so I'm gonna research on the cheapest/quickest/bestest way to get a wifi signal out to the little barn for my new garage opener. Any of you techies that have any ideas, I'm all ears.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Got through the entire day without smashing anything on my body. Figured I'd do something safe, so I mowed. Got half the back field done before I got my first chute plug. I'm thinking that I'm doing nothing that starts with a B, so my toe is safe. As I'm unplugging the chute, it dawns on me. Blade starts with a B. Pulled the deck up, made damn sure the PTO was disengaged, and headed straight back to the barn. Can't be too safe lately considering my recent track record.
> Supposed to rain all day tomorrow, so I'm gonna research on the cheapest/quickest/bestest way to get a wifi signal out to the little barn for my new garage opener. Any of you techies that have any ideas, I'm all ears.


What are you trying to do, extend the house wifi signal out from router in your house to the barn? How many feet away does the signal need to travel?
They do make wireless extenders so you put out stronger WiFi signals . May have to hard wire a coax cable out to an extender device if too far. 
Something like this is what I have used to get better signal out by the pool house.




__





						Loading…
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 3, 2021)

After his exam the doctor said to the elderly man:  “You appear to be in good health. Do you have any medical concerns you would like to ask me about?”
“In fact, I do” said the old man.  “After I have sex I am usually cold and chilly and then after I have sex with her the second time I am hot and sweaty.”  
After examining his elderly wife the doctor said:  “Everything appears to fine. Do yo have any medical concerns you would like to discuss with me?”
The lady replied that she had no questions or concerns. The doctor said to her:  “Your husband had an unusual concern. He claims that he is usually cold and chilly after having sex with you the first time and hot and sweaty after the second time. Do you know why?”  “Oh that crazy old fart” she replied. “That’s because the first time is in January and the second time is in August”


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> After his exam the doctor said to the elderly man:  “You appear to be in good health. Do you have any medical concerns you would like to ask me about?”
> “In fact, I do” said the old man.  “After I have sex I am usually cold and chilly and then after I have sex with her the second time I am hot and sweaty.”
> After examining his elderly wife the doctor said:  “Everything appears to fine. Do yo have any medical concerns you would like to discuss with me?”
> The lady replied that she had no questions or concerns. The doctor said to her:  “Your husband had an unusual concern. He claims that he is usually cold and chilly after having sex with you the first time and hot and sweaty after the second time. Do you know why?”  “Oh that crazy old fart” she replied. “That’s because the first time is in January and the second time is in August”


Morning Bro
Fuuny shiits


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 3, 2021)

Morning roster.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

*The Farmer's Daughters*
Farmer Brown had 3 lovely daughters. The daughters announce to their father they are going out on dates that night. Farmer Brown agrees under the condition that he gets to talk to each of the young men first.
The first young man knocks on the door and Farmer Brown answers the door with his shotgun and says, "What is your business young man?" to which the young man replies, "My name is Eddie, I'm her for Betty, we're going to have spaghetti, is she ready?" The farmer decides Eddie is OK, gives his consent, and Betty and Eddie take off.
The next young man knocks on the door. Farmer Brown answers the door with his shotgun and says "What do you want?" and the young man says, "My name is Joe, I'm here for Flo, we're going to the show, is she set to go?" The farmer looks him over carefully, decides he's OK and off run Joe and Flo.
Finally the last young suitor knocks on the door. Farmer Brown growls, "What do you want?" to which he replies, "My name is Chuck..." and Farmer Brown shoots him


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Morning roster.


How did your Balm work out any help


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 3, 2021)

Worked good. She had no pain in the hip when she went to bed last night. But she had a couple of glasses of wine which she says helps.


----------



## stain (Oct 3, 2021)

De boning the few buds the bugs left me. 

Wedding cake IBL












Waiting on this train wreck to finish up. She's about 17 foot tall





Pic of the bug infested plants before it went up in flames.  Bud maggots was the main infestation this year. Also a small black shield/stink bug. Haven't identified it yet. Bud maggots are a small white moth. Will see if a bug zapper will attract and kill them next season.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 3, 2021)

Freakin bugs!  I feel for ya. All that work for naught. Sometimes nature is a cruel beech.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 3, 2021)

Bummer man.......

Brother Stain , get you some Spinosad and start spraying when the plants are about 3’feet tall and spray faithfully every 2 weeks until 30 days before harvest and those trichome worms will Disappear.....

also start spraying Pyganic about the same time and spray once every 3 weeks...that will kill aphids and mites and anything the Spinosad doesn’t get

the key is to spray on a regular basis and do NOT skip a week....it works Amigo and it’s easy

we will continue chopping today , we have done one plant 75% done and 12 more to go....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Dang
Glad to see you did not have to burn it all
Sucks moose balls indeed.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 3, 2021)

Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.

My cat, Fuzzy... had to be put down.  She was 17.

I have typed novels around her as she sat on my lap.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Bummer man.......
> 
> Brother Stain , get you some Spinosad and start spraying when the plants are about 3’feet tall and spray faithfully every 2 weeks until 30 days before harvest and those trichome worms will Disappear.....
> 
> ...


Oh you did not have a reg spray schedule, most anywhere in the Northwest you need to spray for Cats (larva of the white moth)


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Bummer man.......
> 
> Brother Stain , get you some Spinosad and start spraying when the plants are about 3’feet tall and spray faithfully every 2 weeks until 30 days before harvest and those trichome worms will Disappear.....
> 
> ...


I now feel slightly less of an idiot with a black thumb.

To see the Ph.D.'s have the same exposure to fail as I have ALWAYS had... With all the things that can go wrong when all I do is put seeds in the ground and stand back and watch, it is no wonder I never grew anything.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.
> 
> My cat, Fuzzy... had to be put down.  She was 17.
> 
> I have typed novels around her as she sat on my lap.


Oh Walt Im am so so sorry, a beloved pet is a child to me
I understand you loss, my condolences Brother.
They will be waiting for you on the other side.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 3, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, how ya'll be ? 
Unca Walt, sorry to hear of the loss of your fur baby.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.
> 
> My cat, Fuzzy... had to be put down.  She was 17.
> 
> I have typed novels around her as she sat on my lap.



Unca Walt , I am so sorry for your loss....it is never easy to lose a furry friend...I sure hope we get to see all our pets when we get to the other side or else I’m gonna be disappointed and I will sure let God know about it too...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

And Walt it is OK to Cry
Screw this Im a man crap, I balled like a baby last time I lost one of my dogs


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 3, 2021)

Safer brand BT works well on the lil devils also.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Safer brand BT works well on the lil devils also.


I have not sprayed in 2 weeks too close to harvest now
But not a sight of any at all just top leaf rot and small amount of rot started around it. Chopped it off a few times and good to go.
Hopefully only one more week. I grow on back deck and keep them under 8ft , easy to care for.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 3, 2021)

(*sigh*)

I will not get another cat.  The reason:  Asshats have decreed that de-clawing a cat is cruel.  It is less cruel to just kill the cat rather than give it a long and loved life.

Herself tooken this pic while I was writing *The Bat and Balloon War -- An Alternate History of WWII*





And you feckers got this old hardcase all chokey.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 3, 2021)

Chokey is ok in my book. We have two cats and they bring a lot of joy into our house. Hate the thought of losing them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> (*sigh*)
> 
> I will not get another cat.  The reason:  Asshats have decreed that de-clawing a cat is cruel.  It is less cruel to just kill the cat rather than give it a long and loved life.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

OK looking for tricks and hidden secrets
Does anyone know a way to force the thrics to amber early?
Weather is getting crappy here and I need more time  Duh............
Hate when this happens  Thanks
@bigsur51 or any larger outside grower..
Im tired waking every morning blow drying .


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 3, 2021)

You gotta shed tears when one of your beloved pets crosses the Rainbow Bridge or ya ain't human.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK looking for tricks and hidden secrets
> Does anyone know a way to force the thrics to amber early?
> Weather is getting crappy here and I need more time  Duh............
> Hate when this happens  Thanks
> ...




suck it up Bud , we only get one chance at this per year so get that dang blow dryer out and get to blowing!.....

there are NO shortcuts!....it has to be a labor of love or just fuggit about it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> suck it up Bud , we only get one chance at this per year so get that dang blow dryer out and get to blowing!.....
> 
> there are NO shortcuts!....it has to be a labor of love or just fuggit about it


Yeah yeah I know but figured you had a magic to ya.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 3, 2021)

Roster blows.


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Sorry Staind....so sorry Walt.  I have a 19 year old cat Mrs Pute babies her every day to keep her going.  Still leads a happy life.  Loosing animal is ......well we all deal with it in our own way.   My animals are my children since my daughter flew away in 97 when she left for college.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Worked good. She had no pain in the hip when she went to bed last night. But she had a couple of glasses of wine which she says helps.


I bet your balm helped a lot, have it try it during the day before the nightcap


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Roster blows.


Things Up!!! I just need more Potassium Nitrate


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.
> 
> My cat, Fuzzy... had to be put down.  She was 17.
> 
> I have typed novels around her as she sat on my lap.


I am so sorry.  I have had many of those little creatures. Most of my life I was never a cat person. Then, my first wife got one from a friends divorce.  That cat, a big main coon female, latched on to me as her person. That cat would go on walks, ride in boats, the only animal I ever had that loved car rides. At 16 she developed a heart issue where the membrane that surrounds the heart thickened, making the heart labor.

To a big cat specialty hospital where I shelled out over 2 grand for an operation to remove the lower part of the sac and relieve the pressure.
The operation was successful, but about a week into recovery she threw some clots.  I cried like a dam baby.

Have had a number of them.  That one, Scat was 16 and the youngest cat I ever had pass away.  Most get to 20 ish, one was 25. Kidney issues seem to get most of them in old age.  I didnt realize it as a young man, but if you really invest the time and attention in a cat, a Whole other personality will come out.

I have 3 of them now, 2 sisters and one yellow boy.  About 10-11 now.

So sorry for your loss, I do get it.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.
> 
> My cat, Fuzzy... had to be put down.  She was 17.
> 
> I have typed novels around her as she sat on my lap.



Sorry for your  loss brother!


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> (*sigh*)
> 
> I will not get another cat.  The reason:  Asshats have decreed that de-clawing a cat is cruel.  It is less cruel to just kill the cat rather than give it a long and loved life.
> 
> ...


With a little shaggier Coon cat hair, Poofs out of the ears, that is a dead ringer for my Scat!
I don't declaw, just decided to replace things that get torn up. Small price to pay. I hope you give in and give another a home and a chance.
So many out there.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Bubba said:


> With a little shaggier Coon cat hair, Poofs out of the ears, that is a dead ringer for my Scat!
> I don't declaw, just decided to replace things that get torn up. Small price to pay. I hope you give in and give another a home and a chance.
> So many out there.
> 
> Bubba


My Sister has a Coon also she is a real Tigress


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yeah yeah I know but figured you had a magic to ya.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 279892


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

This is an Auto flower Dang Big


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My Sister has a Coon also she is a real Tigress
> View attachment 279890


they are indeed a unique specie, these main coons.  Almost dog like in a few ways.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> This is an Auto flower Dang Big
> View attachment 279893


Holy Sheets! I had no idea an auto could do that!  What strain is that bad boy?

I have some auto WW and another De lite that I got as freebies.  I'm thinking I need to try auto for sure.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



DAVE!!!!

Bubba


----------



## ness (Oct 3, 2021)

Walt sorry to hear about your furry friend.  I just lost lilly one of my dogs.  She was a very loyal friend.  

OK ROSTERMAN, what are you feeding your lady?  I had no idea Auto's grow that big and dents.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

The auto is a hydro grow from a friend I will try and get more info he may not even know

Just checked it is a Super Orange Haze auto.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2021)

What great cartoons we got to grow up with, true americana.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The auto is a hydro grow from a friend I will try and get more info he may not even know
> 
> Just checked it is a Super Orange Haze auto.


Hard to judge from the pic, what is approximate height of that plant.  It looks huge. I had no idea autos can do this.  Seeing GMO's work got my attention, and now this too!

The shark must move forward, I'm gonna try to work some in.  Just started some Dos si do for some buddys, their next round I'm suggesting autos.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Hard to judge from the pic, what is approximate height of that plant.  It looks huge. I had no idea autos can do this.  Seeing GMO's work got my attention, and now this too!
> 
> The shark must move forward, I'm gonna try to work some in.  Just started some Dos si do for some buddys, their next round I'm suggesting autos.
> 
> Bubba


I believe all he used was GH flora series and the Si add
Not sure on size, but I have seen a few good growers transplant, top and train their autos when breeders says not too.
They can get big if you do it right.
Any auto I grew I left alone from the 1st pot planted in other then germ. Mine got 5-6 tall pine trees , not so great on yields either.
If you find a guy here maybe @Carty can show you the way.
There is one guy here I believe its him .
But what do I know


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The auto is a hydro grow from a friend I will try and get more info he may not even know
> 
> Just checked it is a Super Orange Haze auto.


What ever and however he did it, it sure is an indoor grow worth duplication to the last detail.  Wow.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Walt sorry to hear about your furry friend.  I just lost lilly one of my dogs.  She was a very loyal friend.
> 
> OK ROSTERMAN, what are you feeding your lady?  I had no idea Auto's grow that big and dents.


It's a friends He said GH Flora series and their Si add (silica) I need to try it myself


----------



## Dan789 (Oct 3, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> So I need to know what other essential oils to add. Partly to kill the smell of the weed but there are oils that relax muscles and help with pain.


I’ve added menthol crystals to much the same mix mentioned by Rosterman, don’t over the menthol, you don’t need much…


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I believe all he used was GH flora series and the Si add
> Not sure on size, but I have seen a few good growers transplant, top and train their autos when breeders says not too.
> They can get big if you do it right.
> Any auto I grew I left alone from the 1st pot planted in other then germ. Mine got 5-6 tall pine trees , not so great on yields either.
> ...


Yes, he (Carty) has some super posts here. Never done them (autos) so I'm going through his and GMO's grows.  Nice thing about this forum,
great DETAILED info.  Maybe it isnt "creative" of me, (I'm not a breeder) but most any of the hobbies I do, if I see a great example, and they are willing to divulge I copy it to the letter, without any of my "better ideas" to mess it up.  Now I have something that works well hopefully the first time, and then I'm free to modify it to my situation if need be. Also, if something goes wrong, I can inquire from the original author....if I made a bunch of changes, it may not compute, but if I copied exactly, this should aid in curing any problems...I hope anyway.

Autos next then.  I havent even looked at the auto seed selections that much.  I think from some other posts, an outfit called "Mephisto" but I am not spelling it correctly. I need to read first, then seed shop, or the two I've got.

I guess I had this figured wrong.  I thought, 3 gallon pots (if soil), put a bunch more plants than usual, as I had the idea autos were typically small plants....apparently not! So, in a perfect world there really isnt a size difference, just the photo/non photo thing?

 I keep harping on size, I am not unfortunately able to do the outdoor thing, I help with indoor small guys that want their own supply and either have a card but cant afford dispensary prices, or dont want a card b/c of 2nd amend fallout. I can pretty much promise results for indoor if they listen, I would not feel comfortable depending on my success outdoors, just flat no experience Nor do I have the place that is safe from theft for outdoors.  Back to size, indoors in my cases means tent, not the cheapest, but not Gorilla tents, Mars Hydro, and  slightly better 4x4 from Growers House?  Nates place, I might have fudged the name. bottom line max height is 6ft, and with pots and hanging lights you don't get all of that.

I've got studying to do, thanks for setting me off in this direction.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Yes, he (Carty) has some super posts here. Never done them (autos) so I'm going through his and GMO's grows.  Nice thing about this forum,
> great DETAILED info.  Maybe it isnt "creative" of me, (I'm not a breeder) but most any of the hobbies I do, if I see a great example, and they are willing to divulge I copy it to the letter, without any of my "better ideas" to mess it up.  Now I have something that works well hopefully the first time, and then I'm free to modify it to my situation if need be. Also, if something goes wrong, I can inquire from the original author....if I made a bunch of changes, it may not compute, but if I copied exactly, this should aid in curing any problems...I hope anyway.
> 
> Autos next then.  I havent even looked at the auto seed selections that much.  I think from some other posts, an outfit called "Mephisto" but I am not spelling it correctly. I need to read first, then seed shop, or the two I've got.
> ...





Bubba said:


> Autos next then. I havent even looked at the auto seed selections that much. I think from some other posts, an outfit called "Mephisto" but I am not spelling it correctly. I need to read first, then seed shop, or the two I've got.


great seeds IF YOU CAN FIND THEM


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2021)

Well, I've got time, have to get up to speed, get some silicone, review some info on GMO's hydro setup, this is new for me
and I understand many auto's dont like mess ups and that can happen quick with hydro problems.  So again I will be standing on the shoulders of giants to figure out autos!

I see our sponsored Nukeheads vendor has some interesting autos as well. I may have to stick to dirt.  Most I help are not growers.  They can follow instructions and get how wet or dry they need to be and when, what, when and how much nutes, but all the added hydro stuff may be too much, dirt is more simple, just use OF and 5 gal pots! I can give them a "recipe" for nute solution based on their tap water through a RO filter, down to how many drops of up that has been pre calculated.  I think all the monitoring of hydro nute solutions IC, PH, Temps may be too much, and if problems happen with hydro its fast. If it were me myself, I would go hydro like GMO and your friend.

Thanks for the info,

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Did the world end and take all the people of the site LOL


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2021)

Quitting for the day.  Time to relax and watch some football.  Got lots done but sadly I have left myself with a full plate tomorrow.  Fk it, I'm gonna get wasted and watch the game.


----------



## ness (Oct 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> This is an Auto flower Dang Big
> View attachment 279893


ROSTERMAN are you growing that Dang Big now?  How, many weeks is she?  Also, what is she rooting in?


----------



## ness (Oct 3, 2021)

ROSTER, I'm tripping, I already stop by here before.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

ness2 said:


> ROSTER, I'm tripping, I already stop by here before.


Ness its is someone I know that sent me the pic , he grows hydro and yep it's that big. He says he uses GH flora series and their Silica juice also. Not mine, im doing some outside deck pots only 7-8ft still waiting for more amber


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did the world end and take all the people of the site LOL


No, I just got donkey kicked in the head from Abit too early Kush Kone.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 3, 2021)

Got my cages cleaned and the garbage out to the road. Outside of cooking breakfast for the girls, I didn't do much today. I was rainy/crappy all day anyhoo.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 4, 2021)

Morning.  Rosterman you ever bubble malt and feed it to your girls?  Cuts a couple weeks off your flower time. Indoor outdoor. It works bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Morning.  Rosterman you ever bubble malt and feed it to your girls?  Cuts a couple weeks off your flower time. Indoor outdoor. It works bro.


I have when I was doing organic teas , never really knew if it did or not. They are getting there now actually saw an amber thrics this morning LOL
Does anyone still use LOL   LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Watching a Russian Virus outbreak series (fiction) on netflix 
Not bad but moves slow  "To the Lake " Pretty graphic ....


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 4, 2021)

If it works you keep using it. You can incorporate it into th soil too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> If it works you keep using it. You can incorporate it into th soil too.


I meant anyone still use the term LOL   for laugh out loud
Not doubting barley teas at all 2row also


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 279933
> 
> View attachment 279934


My wife thinks she’s rich. I bought a ninja brew system for our morning coffee. Now she gets amped in the mornings with caffeine. Then more amped in the afternoons with iced coffee drinks. No more overpriced Starbucks.  But let me tell ya that much caffeine makes her meaner than a snake!


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I meant anyone still use the term LOL   for laugh out loud
> Not doubting barley teas at all 2row also


6 row has more enzymes than the 2 row. Base Malts – F.H. Steinbart Co.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> My wife thinks she’s rich. I bought a ninja brew system for our morning coffee. Now she gets amped in the mornings with caffeine. Then more amped in the afternoons with iced coffee drinks. No more overpriced Starbucks.  But let me tell ya that much caffeine makes her meaner than a snake!


Yeah sure it's the caffeine LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> 6 row has more enzymes than the 2 row. Base Malts – F.H. Steinbart Co.


I can never find it


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 4, 2021)

Dayum. I’ve been offered a new job in the south. Parts counter at a big shop. ***. Why does life gotta be so complicated!  Sell the house and get outta this cold assed over regulated northern state?  I’m gonna have to do a lot of thinking. Headache just thinking about the logistics!


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 4, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I don't declaw, just decided to replace things that get torn up. Small price to pay. I hope you give in and give another a home and a chance. So many out there. Bubba



We declawed our two rescue cats once, after they destroyed much of our furniture, before replacing it.  It was a mistake as they stopped reliably using their cat box for a long period afterwards.  

Though we both like cats, we decided to not get another one after those two died of natural causes, but cats have a way of finding and choosing you, and we ended up with rescue Melissa anyway, who is considerably less destructive, but we still have to keep an eye on her or she will shred upholstery.  I now understand why little old ladies with a house full of cats, have throws and arm covers on everything.  

As you say, the cost of doing business with cats and I'm reminded of the damage a couple of our rescue dogs did, including the interior of our new car.  Dues paid for all they've both given us in return............................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Dayum. I’ve been offered a new job in the south. Parts counter at a big shop. ***. Why does life gotta be so complicated!  Sell the house and get outta this cold assed over regulated northern state?  I’m gonna have to do a lot of thinking. Headache just thinking about the logistics!


Does it offer better benefits and pay, is it a high cost Yankee state (well is it now) And the people who live there are they on slow side you know , I could not deal with that life style .
But you should think about it after what you discussed about the job your in now Bro,
What would you do deal with customers at the counter or salesman on the phone picking parts for delivery.
Dealing directly with the public can be very trying on the heart.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We declawed our two rescue cats once, after they destroyed much of our furniture, before replacing it.  It was a mistake as they stopped reliably using their cat box for a long period afterwards.
> 
> Though we both like cats, we decided to not get another one after those two died of natural causes, but cats have a way of finding and choosing you, and we ended up with rescue Melissa anyway, who is considerably less destructive, but we still have to keep an eye on her or she will shred upholstery.  I now understand why little old ladies with a house full of cats, have throws and arm covers on everything.
> 
> As you say, the cost of doing business with cats and I'm reminded of the damage a couple of our rescue dogs did, including the interior of our new car.  Dues paid for all they've both given us in return............................


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I bet your balm helped a lot, have it try it during the day before the nightcap


She didn’t need any yesterday or last night. Not sure if the balm did anything but she’s in pain most nights. So I’m hoping this is gonna be a better answer than all the cortisone shot they’re giving her. Eventually cortisone will destroy the joints.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Does it offer better benefits and pay, is it a high cost Yankee state (well is it now) And the people who live there are they on slow side you know , I could not deal with that life style .
> But you should think about it after what you discussed about the job your in now Bro,
> What would you do deal with customers at the counter or salesman on the phone picking parts for delivery.
> Dealing directly with the public can be very trying on the heart.


I’m in a yankee state now. I hate Illinois and all it’s high taxes and well I won’t bring up the political ** here. 
I won’t be dealing with the public so much as the mechanics at this big shop. I would take a bit of a hit on the pay but cost of living is lower there. So that may just be a push.
I did parts for 30 years. Aftermarket and wrecking yard. So I do know how freaking people get.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I’m in a yankee state now. I hate Illinois and all it’s high taxes and well I won’t bring up the political ** here.
> I won’t be dealing with the public so much as the mechanics at this big shop. I would take a bit of a hit on the pay but cost of living is lower there. So that may just be a push.
> I did parts for 30 years. Aftermarket and wrecking yard. So I do know how freaking people get.


I would think about it and talk to the Boss
Have you mentioned it to her yet?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> She didn’t need any yesterday or last night. Not sure if the balm did anything but she’s in pain most nights. So I’m hoping this is gonna be a better answer than all the cortisone shot they’re giving her. Eventually cortisone will destroy the joints.


Hopefully it will help her
Like I said you could always ask Sam a question through me in private email about what you made (RSO) and best way to infuse into the balm and what other ingredients and amount you need to be on point with it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Poor Guy can hardly stand or use his arms not sure how much he will be posting any longer.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Poor Guy can hardly stand or use his arms not sure how much he will be posting any longer.


Sucks big time. He’s full of knowledge. 

She knows about the offer. She wants outta the cold up here but man the humidity down there is killer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Sucks big time. He’s full of knowledge.
> 
> She knows about the offer. She wants outta the cold up here but man the humidity down there is killer.


Hey no more of this


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 4, 2021)

Just wandered in... 80F, sunny...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 4, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Dayum. I’ve been offered a new job in the south. Parts counter at a big shop. ***. Why does life gotta be so complicated!  Sell the house and get outta this cold assed over regulated northern state?  I’m gonna have to do a lot of thinking. Headache just thinking about the logistics!



After moving to Illinois one summer and moving back to Oklahoma in the middle of my first ghastly winter there, I can commiserate with wanting to leave and I've found the folks in the south on average are less wary and suspicious, as well as more friendly and way more laid back. 

Where in the south makes a big difference iff'n you have kids in school.  I ended up paying for mine to attend private schools out of concern for both their quality of education, as well as their safety.  Do check out the school system if it is applicable.

More squitos, chiggers, and other crawlies.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> After moving to Illinois one summer and moving back to Oklahoma in the middle of my first ghastly winter there, I can commiserate with wanting to leave and I've found the folks in the south on average are less wary and suspicious, as well as more friendly and way more laid back.
> 
> Where in the south makes a big difference iff'n you have kids in school.  I ended up paying for mine to attend private schools out of concern for both their quality of education, as well as their safety.  Do check out the school system if it is applicable.


Thks GW
He is an old fooker like us well not as old as you LOL
But not sure if he does plan to move anyone but him and wife .
57?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Just wandered in... 80F, sunny...


My Balls would be way to sweaty


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thks GW  He is an old fooker like us well not as old as you LOL  But not sure if he does plan to move anyone but him and wife .  57?



Around my 54 year old daughter's age.  Seems young to me!  



ROSTERMAN said:


> My Balls would be way to sweaty



Ah switch from tighty whities to boxer underwear, or quit wearing underwear all together as the temperature and humidity rises.  Saves on diaper rash and the unsightly heartbreak of sweaty testicles.........


----------



## Bubba (Oct 4, 2021)

The unsightly heartbreak of sweaty testicles...the horror, the horror. And the awful smell...

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2021)

Morning OFC.  I have given a lot of thought to moving lately but I am simply to old and rooted in to go through the ordeal.  I read somewhere once that moving was as stressful as divorce or loosing a loved one.  Not!!!!


----------



## Bubba (Oct 4, 2021)

It does allow one to thin out all the built up stuff I need to get rid of.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2021)

Bridgewater shoulda done more .. like help on defense


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 4, 2021)

off to the Salt Mines!

see ya all at quitting time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Dogs rule


----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Dogs rule
> View attachment 279960





yes they do .. I'm still a bit hurting from losing our last one a few months ago .. maybe a shep pup soon


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thks GW
> He is an old fooker like us well not as old as you LOL
> But not sure if he does plan to move anyone but him and wife .
> 57?


Just the wife and I. Kids have been outta the house for years. Gonna miss the grandkids if we do this. For sure.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

patwi said:


> yes they do .. I'm still a bit hurting from losing our last one a few months ago .. maybe a shep pup soon


Sorry Patwi it really sucks when you lose any loved one for sure
My last dogs death really hit me hard, I remember rushing to emergency hospital with him, i drove like a madman to find nothing could be done. 
Sorry but yes if you can get another , I wish I had sooner I waited 2 yrs , But then when we did it was wonderful.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Just the wife and I. Kids have been outta the house for years. Gonna miss the grandkids if we do this. For sure.


Yes that is what I thought, I am glad that your wife would be willing if you get the other Job


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 4, 2021)

She hates it here


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> off to the Salt Mines!
> 
> see ya all at quitting time
> 
> ...


Harvest time EH?  You are doing the same thing I am doing today and tomorrow.  Nice looking buds.  Finished for the day.....now time to go out to the veggie garden and cull shiit there.


patwi said:


> Bridgewater shoulda done more .. like help on defense



If you are talking the Broncos....don't....I am trying to forget.  Wasn't Bridgewater....O Line sucked.  Two starters out and the back ups didn't show up..


----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2021)

pute said:


> If you are talking the Broncos....don't....I am trying to forget.  Wasn't Bridgewater....O Line sucked.  Two starters out and the back ups didn't show up..




Some teams didn't even show up .. the Houston Oilers, .. er . I mean Texans


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Bubba said:


> The unsightly heartbreak of sweaty testicles...the horror, the horror. And the awful smell...
> 
> Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> She hates it here




Happy wife is a happy life


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

patwi said:


> Happy wife is a happy life


I was just going to post this myself


----------



## ness (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTER, are those your furry friend?


ROSTERMAN said:


> Dogs rule
> View attachment 279960


ROSTER are those your doggie?  Dogs do rule.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2021)

did they shoot the facebook and it's underling's satellites down ... lololol, .. hope so


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 4, 2021)

patwi said:


> did they shoot the facebook and it's underling's satellites down ... lololol, .. hope so


It would be the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> It would be the best thing since sliced bread!


I boycott all of them.  Only way I can really fight against them.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 5, 2021)

Not intending to be pedantic but when I read silicon for plants I though - surely not - no way.!
So the pic certainly helps - it's SILICA, not silicon. 
Much more understandable 




ROSTERMAN said:


> It's a friends He said GH Flora series and their Si add (silicon) I need to try it myself
> View attachment 279898


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 5, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, how ya'll  today ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Not intending to be pedantic but when I read silicon for plants I though - surely not - no way.!
> So the pic certainly helps - it's SILICA, not silicon.
> Much more understandable ☺


Yeah OK teach, so I misspelled it happens a lot to me, Im just glad I can still think and talk after what happened , ALSO I did post a picture  Dang It Bruster..................

_Pedantic_ is an insulting word used to describe someone who annoys others by correcting small errors, caring too much about minor details, or emphasizing their own expertise especially in some narrow or boring subject matter.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2021)

I have been married 62 years to a hot and crazy redhead... Check out this chart -- funny.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yeah OK teach, so I misspelled it happens a lot to me, Im just glad I can still think and talk after what happened , ALSO I did post a picture  Dang It Bruster..................
> 
> _Pedantic_ is an insulting word used to describe someone who annoys others by correcting small errors, caring too much about minor details, or emphasizing their own expertise especially in some narrow or boring subject matter.


My anagnorisis-sensors mucronate to the existence of this muculency:  

Youse feckers are turning into fargin nihilarians.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> My anagnorisis-sensors mucronate to the existence of this muculency:
> 
> Youse feckers are turning into fargin nihilarians.


Oh I may as well go back to Bed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> My anagnorisis-sensors mucronate to the existence of this muculency:
> 
> Youse feckers are turning into fargin nihilarians.


Morning Father


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2021)

Not to put too fine a point onnit, but *Unca Walt's Maxim #208* reads:

"*Whoever corrects another's typos will make typos himself during the correction."*

In this case, we see how this occurred.  A C&P:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Not intending to be pedantic, but when I read silicon for plants, I thought - surely not - no way.!*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just sayin'... Either four or six, depending on how strictly we review.

ALWAYS cut Rosty slack, please.  Re-reading, I think you meant no harm... but sometimes we just gotta take a care where normally we wouldn't.  Gawd knows I should pay attention to mesef...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Not to put too fine a point onnit, but *Unca Walt's Maxim #208* reads:
> 
> "*Whoever corrects another's typos will make typos himself during the correction."*
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Eye Doc for the wifey today, she needs new eyes LOL
Be back later


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 5, 2021)

Safe Journeys


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Two toke Tuesday.   A mandate has just been issued that you take at least two tokes or you will be replaced by a toking member.  I just have to figure out how to enforce it.....however with this group I don't  think that will be a problem.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2021)

Here is a HOLY SMOKES!!

Watch this electric car filling station  (sound up):


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 5, 2021)

Pretty sure you could smother the fire by throwing Gretta Thornburg on it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is a HOLY SMOKES!!
> 
> Watch this electric car filling station  (sound up):



Lets see how they do when involved in accidents , 
LOL Fools


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Pretty sure you could smother the fire by throwing Gretta Thornburg on it.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 5, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is a HOLY SMOKES!!
> 
> Watch this electric car filling station  (sound up):



What’s more important brother. Going green to stop climate change or worrying about a little fire. Lol. Let’s see. Drought conditions reduce hydroelectric generation.  Coal fired generating basically outlawed. I see. They’re gonna build miles and miles of solar arrays and wind farms to charge these awesome electric cars. Makes sense to me!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 6, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> She hates it here



A good reason to live elsewhere!



patwi said:


> did they shoot the facebook and it's underling's satellites down ... lololol, .. hope so



I tried to listen to the hearing, but it was too long.  What I did hear was disgusting and if it isn't addressed, I will loose what little faith I have left in our legislators.

They  deleted the attached picture from my FB account and suspended me for 30 days.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)

Oh Bubba Where are You?
Hope all is well.



​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2021)

Morning OFC.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 6, 2021)

Morning's come and gone. Good evening, Pute.


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2021)

Good night Hippie...see ya sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 6, 2021)

Yep, if Buddha's willing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 7, 2021)

moar coffee


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 7, 2021)

We ate out at a new Japanese restaurant last night, in celebration of our 37th anniversary, and were dismayed to learn that they had no paper menus, only the one requiring that we use our cell phone.  I decided ** and was rising to leave when they were able to "borrow" a phone to see their menu, but it appears to be a harbinger of things to come.

What services will be denied those without cell phones, and who is behind it in the name of pandemic?

PS:  I had my Android in my pocket, but am an onery old b******, and wasn't going to stand for it..........


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 7, 2021)

Congrats on 37 years Greywolf.


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2021)

Morning OFC. 

@Big.....I will have another cup.

@GW...I have actually gotten used to downloading the menu on my phone.  Besides menus are filthy.  I do usually already know what I want before walking into a restaurant.

Another warm day and my tomatoes are still going. Also still have beans producing.  Won't be long before the first killer frost hits though.

Ghost Express is getting cut and hung today.  Dry trim in a week or so.  Tomorrow Gold Digger will meet the same fate.  I need a break.  But it is harvest season....only problem is I grow indoors which means harvest season goes on all year.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.
> 
> @Big.....I will have another cup.
> 
> ...


Pute to you dry trim all the time?
If so why better bag appeal?


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Pute to you dry trim all the time?
> If so why better bag appeal?
> View attachment 280162


Sure seems that way...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2021)

Pute you know im messing with you about the Flushing. You should have never told me cause now im gonna give ya shit just to get a rise out of you.  
I know ppl who flush and i always give them shit because i love them and they are my brothers and they know im just fking with them. I personally could give two shits one way or the other. I am a pothead and will smoke Dank flushed or unflushed,,im not picky.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 7, 2021)

Well good morning. A new day has dawned and I’m bored brainless. Must be an unemployment thing. First time in many years. But I do have an interview next week 500 miles from home.  This outta be real interesting!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Well good morning. A new day has dawned and I’m bored brainless. Must be an unemployment thing. First time in many years. But I do have an interview next week 500 miles from home.  This outta be real interesting!


You going drive that every day LOL


----------



## Patwi (Oct 7, 2021)

Best of luck Agent fifty-seven ..


----------



## Patwi (Oct 7, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We ate out at a new Japanese restaurant last night, in celebration of our 37th anniversary, and were dismayed to learn that they had no paper menus, only the one requiring that we use our cell phone.  I decided ** and was rising to leave when they were able to "borrow" a phone to see their menu, but it appears to be a harbinger of things to come.
> 
> What services will be denied those without cell phones, and who is behind it in the name of pandemic?
> 
> PS:  I had my Android in my pocket, but am an onery old b******, and wasn't going to stand for it..........





Congratulations to you and GreyFox .. she musta seen something good in ya

We've been running into a few restaurants that have started pulling that scan stuff .. the ones here usually ' find ' a paper menu after I kinda loudly mention that we can find another eatery that has real menus as I began the act of standing up .. and yeah, I have an android too in my pocket


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Well good morning. A new day has dawned and I’m bored brainless. Must be an unemployment thing. First time in many years. But I do have an interview next week 500 miles from home.  This outta be real interesting!


Seems appropriate


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Seems appropriate



That really sums it up.


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2021)

Afternoon gang.  Just finished in the basement.  Now going outside and start the process of making horseradish.  Pain but everybody loves the shiit.  Neighbors are begging for it and in order to keep my good standing in the hood I need to do this.  That and the maters keeps popular.....if they only knew what else I grow.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2021)

This is Great


----------



## Patwi (Oct 7, 2021)

blueberry yum yum swimmin'


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

One for my friend @patwi


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

*The Dreadnoughts

*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

Warming up my trimming hands  
Morning all


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

Morning OFC. Happy Fryday.  Nice fall day coming here.  No furnace, no a/c just a nice open air day.  There isn't even any Cali smoke to deal with.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

Back to trimming


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 280206


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

!/2 of Big one chopped , soon the other


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 280206


----------



## Africanna (Oct 8, 2021)

How red can you go?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

@bigsur51 Trys his luck at the wall of death again
LOL


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

Looks like he is about to eat a chevy sandwich


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> [/QUOTE ]
> 
> Then there was America’s version.
> 
> Good morning all. About time to hit the road and head in a southeastern direction. Have two interviews on Monday morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Best of Luck Brother , Hope all goes well.
Let me know how it goes


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 9, 2021)

Dang who woulda thought at 64 I’d be pounding the pavement lookin for a job?     Not the best part of my life plan for sure. But when one door closes another one opens.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

@Agent 57  Coffee Lots of Coffee


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @Agent 57  Coffee Lots of Coffee


Not so sure that’s a good idea. Then ya got to take piss breaks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Dang who woulda thought at 64 I’d be pounding the pavement lookin for a job?     Not the best part of my life plan for sure. But when one door closes another one opens.


Maybe the old job will realize how valuable you where and hire you back with a raise and full time co worker to do the grunt work and keep you in the office.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 9, 2021)

Ain’t happening but I appreciate the thought


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Not so sure that’s a good idea. Then ya got to take piss breaks.


Ha I would be Pissing every 50 miles with the water pills I take.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Ain’t happening but I appreciate the thought


I can see it now you left badly didn't you.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I can see it now you left badly didn't you.


Well I got a bit aggravated so I gathered up my stuff and handed the keys in at the front office. None of the higher ups were even there to discuss things. They haven’t even called to ask what’s up. So there ya go. I wasn’t worth their time of day. I love it!


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 9, 2021)

Good morning old farts, enjoy the weedend my friends.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 9, 2021)

mornin






Agent 57 said:


> Dang who woulda thought at 64 I’d be pounding the pavement lookin for a job?     Not the best part of my life plan for sure. But when one door closes another one opens.






Best of luck on your endeavor 57, .. I was actually told I was too old to hire even for part time a few years back by a twenty something .. idiots ..


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2021)

Morning OFC.  I have an idea for all who are going to be out of work from thede stupid mandates......grow pot....works for me.  Keeps you busy, you just became real popular with all of your friends and you never run out of pot.

Happy Shatterday...football today for me.  Today the girls the girls get benefical tea.  They love the stuff.  You can clearly see the difference in the vitality of the plants a few hours.

Only thing I am missing is one of Bigs coffee girls to serve me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2021)

I really like this system. You can be out of town a few days with no worries. 









						What's the Deal With Autopots?
					

Autopots are an extremely popular all-in-one growing system, but are they as great for large-scale cultivation as they are for home grows? How do they fare against drip irrigation systems? Are they worth the high per-plant cost? All that and more in this blog article by Cannabis Irrigation Supply!




					www.cannabisirrigationsupply.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 9, 2021)

Alas, still trying to pass the 5mm stone or schedule surgery to remove it.


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2021)

QUOTE="Tattered Old Graywolf, post: 1140520, member: 60818"]
Alas, still trying to pass the 5mm stone or schedule surgery to remove it.
[/QUOTE]

Sorry to hear GW.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 9, 2021)

Dayum it sounds like the infirmary around here....get well everyone 

smoking some 1 year old c99 wake and bake


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  I have an idea for all who are going to be out of work from thede stupid mandates......grow pot....works for me.  Keeps you busy, you just became real popular with all of your friends and you never run out of pot.
> 
> Happy Shatterday...football today for me.  Today the girls the girls get benefical tea.  They love the stuff.  You can clearly see the difference in the vitality of the plants a few hours.
> 
> Only thing I am missing is one of Bigs coffee girls to serve me.


The only problem with that is Illegal state (growing) and second time offender charges.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 9, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Dang who woulda thought at 64 I’d be pounding the pavement lookin for a job?     Not the best part of my life plan for sure. But when one door closes another one opens.





ROSTERMAN said:


> The only problem with that is Illegal state (growing) and second time offender charges.



yeap


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 9, 2021)

move to Oklahoma or another legal state


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> move to Oklahoma or another legal state


Funny you say that, Had a good scare this morning.
I live right under the flight path of our County PD and the helicopters fly right over my house and garden. They fly pretty low so I am always trying to hide them , move them around so nothing looks lived in. Today I was hot in to trimming (the smell was in the air WOW Strong this one) anywho guess who decides to hover around the neighborhood in a circular pattern , yep Big Blue whirlybirdy and then stops almost over head and hovers way way up there .
They were much higher then normal flight path but quickly moved to another spot and then back around the Hood.
Dam near shhit myself. Good thing I had and awning full open and plants underneath , but they could of had me I was a mad trimming machine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

I just look up and see that the Police have a super zoom camera on that bird They can see an ant fart from way up in air.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Night Guys


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Funny you say that, Had a good scare this morning.
> I live right under the flight path of our County PD and the helicopters fly right over my house and garden. They fly pretty low so I am always trying to hide them , move them around so nothing looks lived in. Today I was hot in to trimming (the smell was in the air WOW Strong this one) anywho guess who decides to hover around the neighborhood in a circular pattern , yep Big Blue whirlybirdy and then stops almost over head and hovers way way up there .
> They were much higher then normal flight path but quickly moved to another spot and then back around the Hood.
> Dam near shhit myself. Good thing I had and awning full open and plants underneath , but they could of had me I was a mad trimming machine.


I hope you had a clean pair of boxers to change into. If not you’re gonna be lookin at spousal abuse.


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> I hope you had a clean pair of boxers to change into. If not you’re gonna be lookin at spousal abuse.


You back Home already?


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 10, 2021)

Good Sunday, Funday mornin' my old fart brethren.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Now what to do not trees to attend to this morning
Hey I know time to start raking leaves  OH JOY .......................


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Not to put too fine a point onnit, but *Unca Walt's Maxim #208* reads:
> 
> "*Whoever corrects another's typos will make typos himself during the correction."*
> 
> ...


Here is a perfect example of the adamantine perfection of *Unca Walt's Maxim #208 *

I corrected some typos made by the breaker of the *Law of 208*, right?  So that means I broke that Commandment... and so I did.  I made a mistake by missing a basic punctuation glitch... Lookit what I missed (therefore making an error myself):

*Not intending to be pedantic, but when I read "silicon for plants", I thought - surely not - no way.!*

This could go on forever, with a footnote that there really should be either a comma or a colon after "*read*"...  But fortunately, there is a subsection to the* #208*.  If you correct yourself, the cycle ends. *WHEW!*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is a perfect example of the adamantine perfection of *Unca Walt's Maxim #208 *
> 
> I corrected some typos made by the breaker of the *Law of 208*, right?  So that means I broke that Commandment... and so I did.  I made a mistake by missing a basic punctuation glitch... Lookit what I missed (therefore making an error myself):
> 
> ...


Can I have you proof read my posts before I post them LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You back Home already?


Hope to heck you did not have to sleep in a bedbug ridden hotel room.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute you know im messing with you about the Flushing. You should have never told me cause now im gonna give ya shit just to get a rise out of you.
> I know ppl who flush and i always give them shit because i love them and they are my brothers and they know im just fking with them. I personally could give two shits one way or the other. I am a pothead and will smoke Dank flushed or unflushed,,im not picky.


Help out the geriatric -- WT everlovin F is flushing?

Jeebus -- Me plates of meat met me skin and blister at the oozer. <-- Arter a pig's ear what took me last smash.

I will translate if you will.


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You back Home already?


Nope. But I made it there ok.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Can I have you proof read my posts before I post them LOL


I am going to lay out a teaser.  I am editing a novel for a dear friend.  It is going to be a blockbuster.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Help out the geriatric -- WT everlovin F is flushing?
> 
> Jeebus -- Me plates of meat met me skin and blister at the oozer. <-- Arter a pig's ear what took me last smash.
> 
> I will translate if you will.


The only think I flush is the toilet (when I remember)


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> The only think I flush is the toilet (when I remember)


Perzackly.

First it was koosh.  Now it's toilet talk.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Nope. But I made it there ok.


So when is interview Tomorrow?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2021)

Walt , flushing is giving ones plant nothing but water the last two weeks before harvest.
Some growers believe this flushing washes out the salts from the grow medium and prevents the plant from up taking nutrients , it only up takes the water.

This flushing is a marijuana myth that a lot of ganja growers have a hard time letting go. 

No need to flush ones plant , the plant will do this on its own and the plant quits up taking any nutrients that it does not need as it reaches full maturity.

Now where is the fecking coffee!?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Perzackly.
> 
> First it was koosh.  Now it's toilet talk.


That there maridgjewarna just messes with yore mind. 
What is koosh?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Help out the geriatric -- WT everlovin F is flushing?
> 
> Jeebus -- Me plates of meat met me skin and blister at the oozer. <-- Arter a pig's ear what took me last smash.
> 
> I will translate if you will.


Cockney rhyming slang 
Plates of meat - feet
Skin & blister - sister

Guessing oozer should be "boozer" - the pub

Pigs ear - beer
Smash - cash (I think) 
 But in eng
And there is traditional enmity between North and South (I am a northerner.)


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 10, 2021)

pute said:


> @GW...I have actually gotten used to downloading the menu on my phone.  Besides menus are filthy.  I do usually already know what I want before walking into a restaurant.



More sanitary, but too too bad for those without smart phones.......  I own an Android, but Grayfox uses a flip phone.  Most of the restaurants that we eat at have plastic menus that have been Lysoled if you ask for them.



Agent 57 said:


> Well good morning. A new day has dawned and I’m bored brainless. Must be an unemployment thing. First time in many years. But I do have an interview next week 500 miles from home.





Agent 57 said:


> Dang who woulda thought at 64 I’d be pounding the pavement lookin for a job?   Not the best part of my life plan for sure. But when one door closes another one opens.



Good luck brother!  How do you feel about relocation?  Have you considered a occupation change? 

 I changed occupations in 1970, when 9000 aerospace engineers were laid off after Nixon canceled the SST program.  I went to work for Montgomery Wards catalog division as an Industrial Engineer until things picked up.   



patwi said:


> Congratulations to you and GreyFox .. she musta seen something good in ya
> 
> We've been running into a few restaurants that have started pulling that scan stuff .. the ones here usually ' find ' a paper menu after I kinda loudly mention that we can find another eatery that has real menus as I began the act of standing up .. and yeah, I have an android too in my pocket



We are probably the best thing that ever happened to either of us, but Grayfox's friends warned her that,  "she wouldn't find Mr. Right, hanging around with JD".

Yeah, this was the first restaurant we've eaten at that couldn't find a plastic menu.



pute said:


> There isn't even any Cali smoke to deal with.



Fire season has ended and most of ours are out with a few hot spots.  Fortunately for us, but unfortunately for ya'll, most of our smoke blew east and we never saw it in Portland this year.



pute said:


> QUOTE="Tattered Old Graywolf, post: 1140520, member: 60818"] Alas, still trying to pass the 5mm stone or schedule surgery to remove it.


 Sorry to hear GW.[/QUOTE]

Thanks brother, me too....................


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Cockney rhyming slang
> Plates of meat - feet
> Skin & blister - sister
> 
> ...


Excellent, and spot on!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2021)

Lookit this!!  Compare it to the sooper Robbie the Robot:


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)

howdy yall, hope yall have been well. looking forward to next weekend, at this time i should be having a dr pepper with my mom who will be drinking coffee, well she drinks coffee all day long. that and the navy is what gave me the two to three pot a day habit, dec. will be two years since i had a cup.


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)

^^^why the sad face little man?^^^


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

giggy said:


> ^^^why the sad face little man?^^^


You had to give up your coffee , I love a cup in the morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

@bigsur51 Has morning coffee


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)

i hear you, i only miss it every once in awhile. i do have my dp but try to only drink one a day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

giggy said:


> i hear you, i only miss it every once in awhile. i do have my dp but try to only drink one a day.


Did you have to give up all caffeine, I had to stop most myself I drink decafe now. No sodas with it either.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2021)

Morning OFC.  I need coffee just to open my eyes.  I drink it like real men ...... Strong and black.  No caffeine after noon though.... Won't be able to sleep.


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you have to give up all caffeine, I had to stop most myself I drink decafe now. No sodas with it either.


no i just quit the coffee to see if it would lower my blood pressure, i did stop pissing all the time. like pute says strong and black, don't even want no sugar or whiskey in it just coffee. i'll drink the whiskey after noon, straight of course. well most of em.


----------



## ness (Oct 10, 2021)

Morning OFC


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

giggy said:


> no i just quit the coffee to see if it would lower my blood pressure, i did stop pissing all the time. like pute says strong and black, don't even want no sugar or whiskey in it just coffee. i'll drink the whiskey after noon, straight of course. well most of em.


Oh man I use to drink 4 BIKG cups in the AM and yes I was stopping every bush or secluded spot I could find


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Walt , flushing is giving ones plant nothing but water the last two weeks before harvest.
> Some growers believe this flushing washes out the salts from the grow medium and prevents the plant from up taking nutrients , it only up takes the water.
> 
> This flushing is a marijuana myth that a lot of ganja growers have a hard time letting go.
> ...


I usually flush the last 2 weeks, not because I want to "wash out salts" its because with my indoor attempts, by the last 2 weeks I am beginning to experience a little nute burn. it seems to snap them out of it, or at least they stop looking distressed and it doesnt get any worse.  Yeah, I may be kidding myself, but thats why I flush.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280329
> 
> View attachment 280330


any cat owner should have seen that coming...2 irresistibles, plants and a window.  They didnt have a chance....LOL

Bubba


----------



## boo (Oct 10, 2021)

that's why I have a dog...he's have taken out the table if it was in his way...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

boo said:


> that's why I have a dog...he's have taken out the table if it was in his way...


Ha My Dog is a mountain breed he climbs everything
Found him standing on the outdoor table more then once just overseeing his property


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Morning OFC


Good morning to you, too, Ness.
Same to the rest of you chuckle-heads.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

boo said:


> that's why I have a dog...he's have taken out the table if it was in his way...


And probably chewed it nicely too, LOL.

Bubba


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So when is interview Tomorrow?


Supposed to be tomorrow. I’m worried about a drug test. So I’ve bought a home test to see the results. I’m procrastinating hard on this. If I can’t pass I’m gonna do some maintenance type work till I clean up. Then take the test and hopefully snag the job. Man had I planned this I woulda waited.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Supposed to be tomorrow. I’m worried about a drug test. So I’ve bought a home test to see the results. I’m procrastinating hard on this. If I can’t pass I’m gonna do some maintenance type work till I clean up. Then take the test and hopefully snag the job. Man had I planned this I woulda waited.


Get some clean urine in a bottle and strap it up


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

@Agent 57  chk PM about job inter


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 10, 2021)

Well that would work if you don’t go to a place where they stare at you urinating


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Good Luck Hope you get the Job


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Well that would work if you don’t go to a place where they stare at you urinating


They watch me hold my dicky when I had to be tested


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Sent another PM


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

Agent 57 said:


> Well that would work if you don’t go to a place where they stare at you urinating


They usually check temps too. 

Bubba


----------



## Agent 57 (Oct 10, 2021)

Yep. So a synthetic urine at 98 degrees should work fine!  Just have to plumb it right.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2021)

Yup artificial urine at the head shop taped under your arm pit.  Good luck A57.


----------



## Africanna (Oct 11, 2021)

Remember to use the "Fresh as a Morning Piss" deodorant


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 11, 2021)

Good morning old farts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning old farts.


Morn Darn Dog had me up at 5 again
He always comes to my side of the Bed and his huge head blasts me with his hot sorts as he makes sure he wakes my azz.
He is pretty funny actually the way he does it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @bigsur51 Has morning coffee


What a perfectly beautiful hiney the redhead has.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 11, 2021)

boo said:


> that's why I have a dog...he's have taken out the table if it was in his way...


OMIGERSH!!

Scooter (MySonTheDoctor) who hung up his shingle in revolt, just sent me this.  Since he is starting up a "normal" life, with home-time, days off, the usual stuff...

He gots a pupper!  Named Dobbie (like the elf).






This is the first time he has had time to play in his whole life.  He is 57. 

@boo -- I am not responsible enough to have a dog.  Or an oink.  So I just feed my resident peacocks, turtles, and lizards.

I miss Fuzzy cat, though.  (*sigh*)  Animobiles are wonderful for hoomans.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> OMIGERSH!!
> 
> Scooter (MySonTheDoctor) who hung up his shingle in revolt, just sent me this.  Since he is starting up a "normal" life, with home-time, days off, the usual stuff...
> 
> ...


Walt did your Son Quit his Doctor job?
This shiit is getting real  F em.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt did your Son Quit his Doctor job?
> This shiit is getting real  F em.


Most ricky-tick, Rosty.  For YEARS he worked 10-day or 12-day shifts.  Nearly ALL the competent doctors have just feckin' quit. 

All they have now are recent med school grads (useless) (good only for following the instructions of their senior doctors while they are _really_ learning).

Look at it thisaway:  When an engineering student graduates from college, would that _student_ be put as lead engineer on the design of a space vehicle?  Or would he LEARN how to design a space vehicle from those old feckers over there that built the friggin' Mars landers?

Well... the old feckers have 90-95% packed it in due to horrendous _politically driven_ mismanagement.  That leaves nurses, almost-a-doctors (DO's etc), and med school grads.

Good luck.  I doan need it.  I gots my own pussanal doctor.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

Your son must be a psychiatrist, if he can't cure you no one will. LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Dogs.....my dog is a lap dog.  Sitting on the kitchen table with me right now.  Sleeps glued to me every night and I wake up to getting my face licked every morning.


----------



## ness (Oct 11, 2021)

Good morning OFC.  Happy growing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2021)

Are you fking kidding me.

California law bans small off-road gas engines, including lawnmowers and chainsaws (msn.com)


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> any cat owner should have seen that coming...2 irresistibles, plants and a window.  They didnt have a chance....LOL Bubba



Grayfox has plant on our window sills and we had to put all our vulnerable small pots in weighted protective larger ones, so they can tilt them over, but not off the window sill.  Here is our current plant nemesis, whom also eats my pot plats.










boo said:


> that's why I have a dog...he's have taken out the table if it was in his way...



No use ***** footing around..............



ROSTERMAN said:


> They watch me hold my dicky when I had to be tested



They make synthetic penises in all colors.  My friends nurse wife recently tried to use synthetic urine and got caught when they tested it for content.



ROSTERMAN said:


> Morn Darn Dog had me up at 5 again He always comes to my side of the Bed and his huge head blasts me with his hot sorts as he makes sure he wakes my azz. He is pretty funny actually the way he does it.



Miss Layla is my morning alarm.  It starts with gentle nuzzles and gets progressively more aggressive until we have a love in and I get up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Are you fking kidding me.
> 
> California law bans small off-road gas engines, including lawnmowers and chainsaws (msn.com)


Oh, for Christ's sake! Who in the h ell would want to live in that God forsaken state?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 11, 2021)

Miss Layla, official house lert!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Dogs.....my dog is a lap dog.  Sitting on the kitchen table with me right now.  Sleeps glued to me every night and I wake up to getting my face licked every morning.
> 
> View attachment 280415


Thassa Teddy Bear!!


----------



## Patwi (Oct 11, 2021)

my dog died


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 11, 2021)

patwi said:


> my dog died



Commiseration and condolences brother!

Alas, they don't live very long, their only fault really!  Anon


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Miss Layla, official house lert!
> 
> View attachment 280426
> View attachment 280427


What a beautiful beast.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 11, 2021)

That does bring us to Bhudia's observation that life was frought with pain because of desire.  The desire to have something you don't have, having something you don't desire, but worst of all having what you do desire, because everything is fixed in time.   Especially something that is precious to you.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> What a beautiful beast.



Thanks brother!

With a beautiful gentle nature and soul, while not taking any truck from interlopers at the lair without permission.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> That does bring us to Bhudia's observation that life was frought with pain because of desire.  The desire to have something you don't have, having something you don't desire, but worst of all having what you do desire, because everything is fixed in time.   Especially something that is precious to you.


"To every thing, there is a season...."

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Oct 11, 2021)

every season has a reason


----------



## boo (Oct 11, 2021)

while beautiful Layla has her mellow disposition my dutch has a working dog mentality...loving, loyal, and ready to work...you really don't wanna piss him off...


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 11, 2021)

An all business boy ya got there. When I was a kid, my family had several that I can remember, the last being an all black one names Suzie.
I love the breed, but around here years ago, they'd bred them too close and wound up with a Shepard that the hips would go south by the age of four.


----------



## kevinn (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Good morning old farts. Have a great day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2021)

the morning has started out pretty good and maybe we will all have a good ending to today’s festivities


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)

Bootalicious


----------



## ness (Oct 12, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Miss Layla, official house lert!
> 
> View attachment 280426
> View attachment 280427



Graywolf, Miss Layla is a beautiful dog.  Our dogs are our family, babies, best friends.  Is she the only dog you have?  Is she a good watch dog.  No one can get close to my house with my buddy their are the best watch guard.   Have a great day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)

Dogs Rule....................................... Right @Hippie420


----------



## ness (Oct 12, 2021)

patwi said:


> my dog died



patwi, sorry you lost your dog. Did, you get another one?


----------



## ness (Oct 12, 2021)

boo said:


> View attachment 280443
> while beautiful Layla has her mellow disposition my dutch has a working dog mentality...loving, loyal, and ready to work...you really don't wanna piss him off...



boo, dutch is looking happy laying on the green grass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)

Dam Big I could bounce quarters off that


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 12, 2021)

boo said:


> View attachment 280443
> 
> while beautiful Layla has her mellow disposition my dutch has a working dog mentality...loving, loyal, and ready to work...you really don't wanna piss him off...



Dutch is a beautiful dog as well brother!

Describe mellow?  A German Shepherd is a dawgs dawg.  Every one that we've owned has had a working dog mentality in that they are always there doing what ever we ask them to do, and take on duties of their own without requests.  No one enters the property without permission and in the park, while they are indifferent to people and will stand next to a stranger, but will shy away if someone tries to pet them.

All of our shepherds have also had a sweet gentle disposition toward us and strived to be an esteemed pack member, with the females using seduction and the males goofy charm.  

I especially like how mentally attuned they are to us and would be hard put to accept another breed, as much as I like all dogs.



ness2 said:


> Graywolf, Miss Layla is a beautiful dog.  Our dogs are our family, babies, best friends.  Is she the only dog you have?  Is she a good watch dog.  No one can get close to my house with my buddy their are the best watch guard.   Have a great day.



Miss Layla is the only dog we have right now.  We only keep one at a time.

She is also an outstanding watchdog, with incredible hearing.  I usually just use light chirps to call her from an where in the house.  No one has ever broken into our house since we've had German Shepherds.


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Snow in the forecast later this week. I have a fire but trying not to start up the furnace.

@ GW...sounds like the perfect dog.  My Pomeranian, American Eskimo mix is my best friend.  She is always by my side.  Couldn't fight her way out of a paper sack but always lets me know when some one or something is around. 

Thinking I better drain my above ground sprinkler valves today.  Supposed to drop below freezing the rest of the week.  Won't blow out the whole system for a couple of weeks as the grass will need a couple more drinks before putting things to bed for the winter.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Snow in the forecast later this week. I have a fire but trying not to start up the furnace.
> 
> @ GW...sounds like the perfect dog.  My Pomeranian, American Eskimo mix is my best friend.  She is always by my side.  Couldn't fight her way out of a paper sack but always lets me know when some one or something is around.
> 
> Thinking I better drain my above ground sprinkler valves today.  Supposed to drop below freezing the rest of the week.  Won't blow out the whole system for a couple of weeks as the grass will need a couple more drinks before putting things to bed for the winter.





if you keep talking all that winter trash I will report your arse to the Higher Ups...

feck Old Man Winter and the horse he rode in on...


do you think this girl will finish in time?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Dogs Rule....................................... Right @Hippie420
> View attachment 280466


I love all critters. Dogs, cats, and especially the little yellow bird that loves me and only me and gives me kisses whether I want them or not and makes sure I never eat alone even if I want to.


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2021)

O


bigsur51 said:


> if you keep talking all that winter trash I will report your arse to the Higher Ups...
> 
> feck Old Man Winter and the horse he rode in on...
> 
> ...


Only if you bring her inside


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I love all critters. Dogs, cats, and especially the little yellow bird that loves me and only me and gives me kisses whether I want them or not and makes sure I never eat alone even if I want to.
> View attachment 280483


That's Great I am Happy to see the LOVE between a Boy and his trusty feathered friend.


----------



## ness (Oct 12, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy growing.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 12, 2021)

pute said:


> @ GW...sounds like the perfect dog.  My Pomeranian, American Eskimo mix is my best friend.  Thinking I better drain my above ground sprinkler valves today.  Supposed to drop below freezing the rest of the week.  Won't blow out the whole system for a couple of weeks as the grass will need a couple more drinks before putting things to bed for the winter.



The perfect dog for us, but as you note your own best friend is a Pomeranian, American Eskimo mix.  My youngest sister prefers Pugs and we grew up in the same household.  It's good that all those breeds are out there, with such a range of tastes, no?   A best friend for everyone!



Hippie420 said:


> I love all critters. Dogs, cats, and especially the little yellow bird that loves me and only me and gives me kisses whether I want them or not and makes sure I never eat alone even if I want to.
> View attachment 280483


We had a blue  Parakeet named Mikey growing up, who talked, sat on our shoulders, et al, passed out kisses, as well as shared our food and my grandmother had a green parrot named Polly who had an incredible vocabulary as well as a sense of humor for when to use it.  

Not nearly as pretty as yours though!  What kind of Parrot is it?


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2021)

@Big, well like it or not winter is coming your way.  Rain snow mix here in the foothills above the city.  Time to get ready for the imports from warmer states who don't have a clue on how to drive in the snow.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 12, 2021)

they just need to follow the leader



.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 13, 2021)

boo said:


> View attachment 280443
> while beautiful Layla has her mellow disposition my dutch has a working dog mentality...loving, loyal, and ready to work...you really don't wanna piss him off...


@boo -- Thassa purty doggie, no error.  I heard rumors you have an oink.  Would like to see a pic of that...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 13, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Snow in the forecast later this week. I have a fire but trying not to start up the furnace.
> 
> @ GW...sounds like the perfect dog.  My Pomeranian, American Eskimo mix is my best friend.  She is always by my side.  Couldn't fight her way out of a paper sack but always lets me know when some one or something is around.
> 
> Thinking I better drain my above ground sprinkler valves today.  Supposed to drop below freezing the rest of the week.  Won't blow out the whole system for a couple of weeks as the grass will need a couple more drinks before putting things to bed for the winter.


Jeez.  Stayed more or less 82F all fargin day...


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 13, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, how ya'll doin' today ? My little teddy bear dog is my best buddy.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 13, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren, how ya'll doin' today ? My little teddy bear dog is my best buddy.
> View attachment 280516


Yet another pretty boy and stalwart protector of the domain.  Ah got this dad.......................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2021)

I lost my little,furry friend about 7 years ago and I sure miss him and so do my cats...they just loved each other


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

Yes Sir, Bigsur's Dog too bad the cats a male figures...........
Sorry for your Loss buddy......... It hits home every time I hear someone lost a Loved one.
My Last dog .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

Rocket Man


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 13, 2021)

Dog.....Mans best friend.
Wife....Mans worst mistake.


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Heavy mountain snow and many roads closed due to unprepared motorist.  Many transplants have no idea how to drive on mountain roads.  I ain't going up there.    Fargin parking lot.  

I can't believe it.....I need to start trimming again today.   I might slow things down for a bit....getting tired being a slave to my garden.  Might just concentrate on new strains rather than turning and burning. In the mean time it is back to the scissors.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 13, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Dog.....Mans best friend.
> Wife....Mans worst mistake.


I can't honestly say that. If'n it wasn't for the Old Hen, my arse would have been under the sod many moons ago.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 13, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The perfect dog for us, but as you note your own best friend is a Pomeranian, American Eskimo mix.  My youngest sister prefers Pugs and we grew up in the same household.  It's good that all those breeds are out there, with such a range of tastes, no?   A best friend for everyone!
> 
> 
> We had a blue  Parakeet named Mikey growing up, who talked, sat on our shoulders, et al, passed out kisses, as well as shared our food and my grandmother had a green parrot named Polly who had an incredible vocabulary as well as a sense of humor for when to use it.
> ...


Tiki is a Sun Conure. I've got four others, but none are as sweet.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm just stupid I guess. 
Ive been completely baffled by the coffee thing - just don't get why people drink it. 
BUT... tea is a different story. 
I do love a nice cuppa strong tea (or two) in the morning. 
Sadly - here in Spain coffee is the staple & it's difficult to even find a place where you can get a cup of tea.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 13, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> I'm just stupid I guess.
> Ive been completely baffled by the coffee thing - just don't get why people drink it.
> BUT... tea is a different story.
> I do love a nice cuppa strong tea (or two) in the morning.
> ...




There's always meth


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 13, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Most ricky-tick, Rosty.  For YEARS he worked 10-day or 12-day shifts.  Nearly ALL the competent doctors have just feckin' quit.
> 
> All they have now are recent med school grads (useless) (good only for following the instructions of their senior doctors while they are _really_ learning).
> 
> ...


Some interesting thoughts to follow up on here. 
There seems to be a widespread & accelerating 'dumbing-down' 
In multiple fields in more recent times. 
From my perspective it ties in with the increasing and accelerating "sophistication" (just look up what that word sophistication means!) of the internet and too easy access to information - and more particularly - misinformation. 
Just one example then I'll shut up. 
My brother Chris (dead from cancer a couple of years ago) was a radio and TV engineer. 
He lost his job about 10 years ago when it became no longer economically viable to repair tv's, radios, etc. It became cheaper to just buy new and throw away the old. 
Result.? That trade/profession no longer exists. 
I'm sure any of you old feckers can think of many other examples.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 13, 2021)

patwi said:


> There's always meth


Yeah - I guess - but although methylated spirits gets you drunk, it don't taste very nice


----------



## Africanna (Oct 13, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Miss Layla, official house lert!
> 
> View attachment 280426
> View attachment 280427


She's a beauty


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Love it - but wrong thread.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2021)

Just got back from a really nice walk at the lake.  Colors are beautiful.  Orange, Gold and Red everywhere.  The lake was like glass and a pleasant 58f.  

Now reality.....back to the scissors.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

pute said:


> Just got back from a really nice walk at the lake.  Colors are beautiful.  Orange, Gold and Red everywhere.  The lake was like glass and a pleasant 58f.
> 
> Now reality.....back to the scissors.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 13, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> I'm just stupid I guess.
> Ive been completely baffled by the coffee thing - just don't get why people drink it.
> BUT... tea is a different story.
> I do love a nice cuppa strong tea (or two) in the morning.
> ...


You could take all the coffee I've drank in 66 years, put it in a #3 washtub, and you wouldn't have enough to get the tops of your toes wet. Tea? YUCK! I had an old friend to tell me I just didn't try the right tea. She'd make a different kind every time I'd go over. I must have honestly tried at least 20 different varieties. Yuck to all.
Now, if you could get a grand for each Coke I've drank since I was a kid, you could pay off the national debt and have some money left over.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You could take all the coffee I've drank in 66 years, put it in a #3 washtub, and you wouldn't have enough to get the tops of your toes wet. Tea? YUCK! I had an old friend to tell me I just didn't try the right tea. She'd make a different kind every time I'd go over. I must have honestly tried at least 20 different varieties. Yuck to all.
> Now, if you could get a grand for each Coke I've drank since I was a kid, you could pay off the national debt and have some money left over.


Si Mexican Coke


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You could take all the coffee I've drank in 66 years, put it in a #3 washtub, and you wouldn't have enough to get the tops of your toes wet. Tea? YUCK! I had an old friend to tell me I just didn't try the right tea. She'd make a different kind every time I'd go over. I must have honestly tried at least 20 different varieties. Yuck to all.
> Now, if you could get a grand for each Coke I've drank since I was a kid, you could pay off the national debt and have some money left over.


I thought you were sposed to shove coke up your nose - not drink it. 
As for tea - there's a massive difference between English tea (preferably Yorkshire tea) and all those weird things like green tea and herbal teas etc. 
Good tea IS available in the US (I've bought it in Vons&  a couple of others) there's several brands they call tea too but it's weak, insipid stuff, but I don't think many Americans have ever drunk proper tea.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2021)

Old habits are hard to break.  Coffee is what I want at sunrise not tea.  Hot tea is nice on a cold day after lunch to warm up.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 14, 2021)

pute said:


> Old habits are hard to break.  Coffee is what I want at sunrise not tea.  Hot tea is nice on a cold day after lunch to warm up.


As the saying goes - different strokes for different folks!


----------



## ness (Oct 14, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren, how ya'll doin' today ? My little teddy bear dog is my best buddy.
> View attachment 280516


yooper, you have a cutie there.


----------



## ness (Oct 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I lost my little,furry friend about 7 years ago and I sure miss him and so do my cats...they just loved each other
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry you lost your buddy.  Will you ever get another doggie?.


----------



## ness (Oct 14, 2021)

Good morning OFC.  It's time for that coffee, I like tea to.


----------



## Africanna (Oct 14, 2021)

Grind those beans. Love me some freshly ground brew with dark chocolate notes. Helps set me up for the day


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 14, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Sorry you lost your buddy.  Will you ever get another doggie?.



I don’t know. Maybe , after I settle down .


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 14, 2021)

Good morning old farts.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Tiki is a Sun Conure. I've got four others, but none are as sweet.



Gorgeous colors and I googled them because I've never seen one before.  They are listed as playful, adventuresome, highly social, and entertaining.  Sounds as if they are easy to like and get attached to.....  



Africanna said:


> She's a beauty



Thanks!  One of the neat things about dogs, is they can be double drop dead gorgeous and it doesn't go to their heads. 

If my wife was that pretty, I would never feel totally secure with all the other men constantly hitting on her, especially since I've never known a gorgeous woman who didn't know and exploit it, or one that wasn't difficult at times.

Along those lines, if I was that pretty to look at, I would set up a stud service for the crème ala crème and a semen bank with handsome fees for the rest, as well as be difficult at times.


----------



## joeb631 (Oct 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I can't honestly say that. If'n it wasn't for the Old Hen, my arse would have been under the sod many moons ago.


A great and honest reply !


----------



## Bubba (Oct 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Si Mexican Coke


Yup. I get the Mexican Sprite and Fanta. Much better, they use sugar, not corn syrup the versions here use.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 14, 2021)

Wifelet and Himself each have a quart of strong, black coffee (no sugar) to start the day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I can't honestly say that. If'n it wasn't for the Old Hen, my arse would have been under the sod many moons ago.



Same with the Fox here.........................  Certainly be way more beat up and have fewer assets to show for it.  My wings sometimes need an anchor.


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2021)

Morning OFC. If it wasn't for Mrs Pute I would have spent my life in an out of jail. 

29f at sunrise.....a dusting of snow forecast later today.  All outdoor plant life is probably gone unless you did something to protect them.....I didn't...... I'm done outside for this season.  Just clean up, horseradish and tilling before everything is put to bed.

Will be trimming another plant today.  At least it is something to do.  Won't be doing much outside today.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 14, 2021)

Mrs. Monkey is an Angel


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## boo (Oct 14, 2021)

morning you old goats...gettin old is gettin tough...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Africanna (Oct 14, 2021)

boo said:


> morning you old goats...gettin old is gettin tough...View attachment 280586


Yep. Not many get to have that privilege


----------



## Africanna (Oct 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280587


Because deep down we're good guys


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2021)

This Bud is for you.....






Dry trimmed and ready for a nice long cure.  This is Gold Digger....I highly recommend it.  Smells Grand! Smokes Sweet! Packs Right! Can’t Bite! And now comes in a jar.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2021)

haven't


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Miss Layla, official house lert!
> 
> View attachment 280426
> View attachment 280427





boo said:


> morning you old goats...gettin old is gettin tough...View attachment 280586




yeah, and it seems being in a mindset of dennis the menace's neighbor George Wilson on steroids while in the public dealing with fools takes its' toll too..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

pute said:


> This Bud is for you.....
> 
> View attachment 280601
> i WOULD CALL HER pUSSYGALORE
> ...


i WOULD CALL HER pUSSYGALORE


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 15, 2021)

pute said:


> This Bud is for you.....
> 
> View attachment 280601
> 
> ...




nice bud

here is a bucket o buds


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 15, 2021)

Africanna said:


> Yep. Not many get to have that privilege










pute said:


> This Bud is for you.....
> 
> View attachment 280601
> 
> ...



Nice trim!  Just furry enough to tickle a brothers moustache iff'n he tried to kiss or lick it after burying his nose in it for a deep whiff?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> nice bud
> 
> here is a bucket o buds
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Mo0rning LOL




Feeling Great today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

@putes after finishing another Trim Job


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> nice bud
> 
> here is a bucket o buds
> 
> ...


Show off


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Same with the Fox here.........................  Certainly be way more beat up and have fewer assets to show for it.  My wings sometimes need an anchor.





pute said:


> Show off


Do you think they needed 2 more weeks?

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

Yup, but spray with cal/mag first


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Yup, but spray with cal/mag first


Doh! How could I forget cal mag.  There's always room for cal mag!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

I just put some in my coffee


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2021)

pute said:


> I just put some in my coffee


Oh. When you said foliar, I sprayed myself down with it. "Surely you guys have been to county before."

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2021)

Well, must go work. Full retirement age around corner. I can take higher level of S.S. and still work full time with no penalty. 

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Oh. When you said foliar, I sprayed myself down with it. "Surely you guys have been to county before."
> 
> Bubba


I can honestly say I have never been to county....spent the weekend in the Denver City jail in 1973....that was enough for me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

I brush my teeth with Cal Mag


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

More Cal/Mag Please  Big First Addiction to Cal/Mag


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/MeanOrangeInganue-mobile.mp4


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/MeanOrangeInganue-mobile.mp4




yessiree


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2021)

pute said:


> I can honestly say I have never been to county....spent the weekend in the Denver City jail in 1973....that was enough for me.


It was a line from a movie,  Pulp Fiction.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2021)

Yeah, 19 or so, at the local police station. They were going to keep me, and we're threatening to do so. I said "fine" and started settling in. Puzzled, the cop figured it out...."Call his Dad."

Well sheet. That was worse than what any cop said.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

my dad was going to wup the shiet outta a couple thick skulled part time sheriff cops that on my 17th birthday while I was on a 4 way hit of windowpane decided that they wanted to beat the long haired kid up .. while I was in handcuffs and being put into a solitary cell for being intoxicated after leaving a Leon Russell and Joe Cocker concert ..   the faggot pigs while I was facedown and handcuffs were being taken off on the jail hall floor threw an open pocket knife in front of my face while one pig put hit boot in the middle of my back and yanked my head up by my hair so that I could see the knife .. f*ck cops .. 1973


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

My dad was a bad ass .. he played poker with the same high sheriff with thousands of $ on the table and the sheriff knew my dad was capable of hurting the said cheesy once a month cops and personally came to our house and apologized .. lol .. mom had already got an attorney to sue the faggots and the dept


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

Fking Hippie bastard.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 15, 2021)

Africanna said:


> Grind those beans. Love me some freshly ground brew with dark chocolate notes. Helps set me up for the day


Yuk


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I brush my teeth with Cal Mag


Is that why my arsehole looks so healthy?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Is that why my arsehole looks so healthy?


Yes - but do you use your toothbrush?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 15, 2021)

joeb631 said:


> A great and honest reply !


Me too but she's dead now - and I'm still alive - but who says life is fair.?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Yes - but do you use your toothbrush?


Nope. Hopper's. Soon as I can find a cheap ride to Spain, I'm gonna broaden my choices.....


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. Hopper's. Soon as I can find a cheap ride to Spain, I'm gonna broaden my choices.....


Well my daughter in law is a dental hygienist and so I have loads of toothbrushes. But... for some reason most of them have shit on the bristles.
Perhaps I should start using toothpaste.?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280587


Aha!
I wanna be buried at sea so all my pals can come & dance on my grave.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


A thing of beauty.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

Afternoon OFC.   Whew, got lots done today.  Worked in the grow this morning.  No walk....to cold and windy so I decided to dig up the Horseradish. Got that done and washed it then using a carrot shredder I cut of the outer skin and now ready to be washed and cleaned.  Tomorrow I will cube it and run the cubes through the juicer and finally the food processor.  Lot of damn work.......not today though.....

Time for a nice hot Jacuzzi.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 280658
> View attachment 280659


Butt of the Month


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

So the evil nestle corp wants to sell you Soylent Green shrimp,  nestle has been using aborted fetal cells in some food products for 25 years now .. the real zombie nation is well on its way


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

Bubba said:


> It was a line from a movie,  Pulp Fiction.
> 
> Bubba


I didn't make that up.  Show me...I have seen that movie a dozen times.  Anyway true story....another pot/busted story.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2021)

When they blow that guy's head off in the car. They go to a guy's house (quintonT.) Who takes there blood covered asses out in the back yard to hose them off. Surely you guys have been to county before, and begins hosing them off


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2021)

I always thought that was one of the funniest lines. I will see if I can you tube it


----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2021)

I never got the hosed at county, I played cards all day with my buddies all damn day long until bail was made...they made it a big deal in the papers back in 74 but it was thrown out once it made it to the judge...they did a wiretap and busted me on the word stash, geebus...how anal can the law get...


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2021)

I can't get it to copy. Search on YouTube pulp fiction hosing off scene "dorks"


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2021)

boo said:


> I never got the hosed at county, I played cards all day with my buddies all damn day long until bail was made...they made it a big deal in the papers back in 74 but it was thrown out once it made it to the judge...they did a wiretap and busted me on the word stash, geebus...how anal can the law get...


I remember those days. Pre DEA...it was the BNDD. Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs. Little trivia there lol

Bubba


----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2021)

I am such an innocent.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 16, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2021)

Morning Gang. Laying here scratching my nuts waiting on coffee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Gang. Laying here scratching my nuts waiting on coffee.


Ha
There was a Deli we use to get eggs for breakfast until one day we were stopped at a light in front of it and saw, the guy who makes our food standing in front of deli hand in pants doing a full ball scratch fest , for mins.
Needless to say we never went there again.

Oh left out the funny part
Ball Scratch Deli was it's new name


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2021)

Morning OFC.  I think I'll just have coffee and leave my balls alone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  I think I'll just have coffee and leave my balls alone.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 280689


If we all could do that we would not be here


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2021)

how do ya all like my new PGA golf shirt?






.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Is that why my arsehole looks so healthy?


Well, unless you cheat by "bleaching" it.  Yes folks, believe it or not, this IS a thing! The end must be near!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. Hopper's. Soon as I can find a cheap ride to Spain, I'm gonna broaden my choices.....


He means it. I havent had a toothbrush for more than a weekend since I signed up here.  AND, he evades all know security measures....SO,
everyone, guard your toothbrush, or buy my handy dandy toothbrush insurance...a framable picture with the handle of your toothbrush hanging out of a certain orifice.  If that fails, be afraid....very afraid.  The horror, the horror.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2021)

time for a fecking coffee break


----------



## Bubba (Oct 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


I think that is a young grizzly.  Lucky dude, if mama was anywhere near....On one of my gun forums (they attract a few dandies) someone always brings up, "What's best for bear defense?"  Oh brother.  Searching the internet you can find pics of the remains of a "bear photographer" with Gigantic Magnum pistol still in its holster.  They developed the film that was in the camera and he was photographing young grizzly cubs.  Also search you (communist) tube for bears running up trees.  A bear can run way, way faster than a human 35-45 mph and they dont even slow down going up trees as far as they wish.

Only defense I can think of is several companions who you can out run, and spray them down with honey before you run.  Stole that from a wine cooler commercial!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 16, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> how do ya all like my new PGA golf shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks alive....2 more weeks and add the Cow Bell protocol!  sorry, cant help myself.

Bubba


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 16, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> how do ya all like my new PGA golf shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a real nice shirt.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> That's a real nice shirt.



well thanks neighbor

at least one member appreciates that the only place to buy this quality of a shirt is at a PGA Clubhouse


----------



## Bubba (Oct 16, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I think that is a young grizzly.  Lucky dude, if mama was anywhere near....On one of my gun forums (they attract a few dandies) someone always brings up, "What's best for bear defense?"  Oh brother.  Searching the internet you can find pics of the remains of a "bear photographer" with Gigantic Magnum pistol still in its holster.  They developed the film that was in the camera and he was photographing young grizzly cubs.  Also search you (communist) tube for bears running up trees.  A bear can run way, way faster than a human 35-45 mph and they dont even slow down going up trees as far as they wish.
> 
> Only defense I can think of is several companions who you can out run, and spray them down with honey before you run.  Stole that from a wine cooler commercial!
> 
> Bubba


here you go:

Smirnoff Ice, "Bear" - YouTube 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 16, 2021)

How about a Guard Donkey? 

This is Why Farmers Sell Their Weapons and Buy Donkeys - YouTube 

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> well thanks neighbor
> 
> at least one member appreciates that the only place to buy this quality of a shirt is at a PGA Clubhouse


I much prefer the Many Green blazers I have been given over the tour years


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I much prefer the Many Green blazers I have been given over the tour years


Yeah I guess if I had to choose, I'd also prefer to smoke a green blazer


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2021)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!

Shake hands with the devil!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If we all could do that we would not be here



He sure makes it look easy...............

Probably way less children........


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> well thanks neighbor
> 
> at least one member appreciates that the only place to buy this quality of a shirt is at a PGA Clubhouse


Wots a PGA clubhouse? (really - cos I don't have a clue


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Wots a PGA clubhouse? (really - cos I don't have a clue


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Wots a PGA clubhouse? (really - cos I don't have a clue



PGA ........Pimps Great Apparel


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> PGA ........Pimps Great Apparel


More like   Pimps Great Asses


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> PGA ........Pimps Great Apparel


OK - I understand now - it's just a load of balls.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> OK - I understand now - it's just a load of balls.


Golf Balls


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> More like   Pimps Great Asses




unlike the LPGA


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

Oh I forgot The LGTA   Ladies Gawkers Ta ta Association


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh I forgot The LGTA   Ladies Gawkers Ta ta Association





FORE!!..........play


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2021)

Morning OFC.  To fricken cold for golf.  Football time in the Rockies.   2 of my 3 college teams won yesterday.....I'm on a roll...might just call a sports betting place....you get $5,000  just for free.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I much prefer the Many Green blazers I have been given over the tour years


You are now ready for the Masters...

Bubba


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> You are now ready for the Masters...
> 
> Bubba


I'm beginning to understand why old blokes like to pretend to play golf


----------



## Patwi (Oct 17, 2021)

If you take your trusty 12 gage and sneak up on that dastardly little white ball your percentages of winning are greatly enhanced.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

patwi said:


> If you take your trusty 12 gage and sneak up on that dastardly little white ball your percentages of winning are greatly enhanced.


Cannon


----------



## Africanna (Oct 17, 2021)

That's why most old golfers wear two pairs of underpants - just in case they get a hole in one
Sorry!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> We use to scare all the lil gals when we chopped the heads and let them fly
> Sick bastaardo


dont worry i guess we all do stuff we are proud of


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 17, 2021)

Rosterman's perfect Halloween pumpkin............................


----------



## Bubba (Oct 17, 2021)

patwi said:


> If you take your trusty 12 gage and sneak up on that dastardly little white ball your percentages of winning are greatly enhanced.


Now that is golf I could enjoy!

Bubba


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 17, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> unlike the LPGA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280726


A pair to be proud of


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2021)

and now a word from our Sponsor














have some late afternoon coffee and calm the fvck down


















and remember to always follow Rule #1


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2021)

Evening.  That's a wrap on another weekend.  Daughter and SIL came over to watch the game and the home team shiit the bed and got their arize kicked.  Oh well, we are used to it.  

Tomorrow is another day but it is Moanday.  Think I will take a sleeping pill and check out.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 18, 2021)

Africanna said:


> That's why most old golfers wear two pairs of underpants - just in case they get a hole in one
> Sorry!


Or.... One in the hole


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 18, 2021)

Gonna have another cup of...... Tea


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2021)

My Dallas Cowboys are playing some good football this year. About fking time. Been awhile since we looked this good. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> If you take your trusty 12 gage and sneak up on that dastardly little white ball your percentages of winning are greatly enhanced.



Shot guns are great close up, but the odds of a hole in one are greatly enhanced with a good rifle.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

Anybody Home ?


----------



## Bubba (Oct 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



I remember sneaking back out to living room to watch Hitchcock show. Whined to stay up late Friday night to watch Science Fiction Theatre. Parents never figured out they replayed it Saturday PM....not as fun as late Friday night!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> If you take your trusty 12 gage and sneak up on that dastardly little white ball your percentages of winning are greatly enhanced.


My dad used to watch golf on TV all the time. He knew all about it, the players, everything.
Never owned a club or played a single game!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> My dad used to watch golf on TV all the time. He knew all about it, the players, everything.
> Never owned a club or played a single game!
> 
> Bubba


My Dad taught me to play golf at 11-12 yrs , we played everyday
I hated when he would say Left arm straight, keep your head down
And do not try to kill the Ball..............................Good Times
I was really good too, until I hurt my back and head.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

wRONG


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2021)

Morning OFC.

I live on a fricken golf course and I suck at it.  I could never relax my hands.....game over!  I can hustle pool with the best of em and have won several ping pong tournaments but golf early isn't my game.  I love it which makes it worse.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2021)

late bloomer here......golf and tennis were sports one went out for if they couldn’t make the football , baseball , and basketball

boy was I wrong

i love golf


----------



## Africanna (Oct 18, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Gonna have another cup of...... Tea


I'll grind some beans


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2021)

Africanna said:


> I'll grind some beans



tea beans?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2021)

Very cool article

Woman's Lung Cancer Shrinking After She Took CBD Oil Prompts Caution From Scientists (msn.com)


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

cool hop, nice find


----------



## Africanna (Oct 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> tea beans?


 Coffee  beans.
Responded to Weirdscenes who indicated his dislike for coffee and preference for tea


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

you can adjust coffee strength ... no see through black with my wife's finger dipped in for sweetness


----------



## Africanna (Oct 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> you can adjust coffee strength ... no see through black with my wife's finger dipped in for sweetness


The way I like it - obviously without your wife's finger dipped in


----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2021)

afternoon folks, got back from the gym, I'm too old to be playing with my bones pushing them...aft an all day kayak saturday my backside is dragging...hope y'all enjoy the day...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> you can adjust coffee strength ... no see through black with my wife's finger dipped in for sweetness


I see That finger Now


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 18, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.
> 
> I live on a fricken golf course and I suck at it.  I could never relax my hands.....game over!  I can hustle pool with the best of em and have won several ping pong tournaments but golf early isn't my game.  I love it which makes it worse.


I think golf is silly.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

golf wouldn't be silly if the loser would have to be decapitated


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> golf wouldn't be silly if the loser would have to be decapitated


No - the winner should be decapitated


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I see That finger Now
> View attachment 280775




you have a camera in my house


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> golf wouldn't be silly if the loser would have to be decapitated


You need to watch Squid Games on Netflix


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

wife and I have been seeing the advert for it . maybe this week


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> tea beans?


Our empire was built on tea. We used to swop opium for tea with the Indian's


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> wife and I have been seeing the advert for it . maybe this week


Very gory but kinda Fun


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 18, 2021)

Haha I am very well baked at 74 years old and thinking if I died now I'd be a happy chappy.


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> I think golf is silly.


You have obviously never played.  And if you don't play golf is boring on tv....but if you do play you understand how difficult it is.....takes lots of practice and dedication.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> late bloomer here......golf and tennis were sports one went out for if they couldn’t make the football , baseball , and basketball
> 
> boy was I wrong
> 
> i love golf


I've never played but I can imagine how wonderful it is.
I once worked for a guy who loved golf and he t took me to a course or two & I loved just sitting inside (or outsidel) the clubhouse while he played a round or two with his golf buddies & getting a bit blocked, wonderful banter after they'd done their thing and were relaxing and just talking shit.
I think we don't do enough talking shit nowadays.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> golf wouldn't be silly if the loser would have to be decapitated


I tried playing when younger, not enough going on. Plus I'm at awful, worse the longer the club.

1/2 way through, drunk, lost a dozen balls, ready to go home. Or rode around with ladies in the beer cart.

Bubba


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I tried playing when younger, not enough going on. Plus I'm at awful, worse the longer the club.
> 
> 1/2 way through, drunk, lost a dozen balls, ready to go home. Or rode around with ladies in the beer cart.
> 
> Bubba


When I was a kid me and a couple of buddies used to hide in the rough and when a ball came bouncing over the hill, one of use would dash onto the green and nick the ball before it stopped rolling and hide again quick.
when we had a decent collection we'd sneak off to the club house and sell em.
Good earner at weekends.


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2021)

As a kid I would sneak on the course at dusk and fish in the ponds.....nice bass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2021)

for those in the know, I didn't make it to the post office today, no problems for tomorrow...


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

I loved golf when I was in my early 20s and was fairly good .. then I slid about 80ft on asphalt after laying my bike down to avoid hitting the back of a unlit box truck full of drunk wetbacks at 1 AM  one morning and since then all the titanium screws in my right elbow and knee hinder my swing .. I've tried and can only do 3 holes and then sheit swells and crackles ..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 18, 2021)

pute said:


> You have obviously never played.  And if you don't play golf is boring on tv....but if you do play you understand how difficult it is.....takes lots of practice and dedication.



I think I figured out the game with the only swing I've ever made.  While caddying for a girlfriend, I took one swing with a driver to see what it was like.  The ball took off like a bullet down rang and out about 75 yards, suddenly made a right hand turn in mid air.



pute said:


> As a kid I would sneak on the course at dusk and fish in the ponds.....nice bass.



The local sportsman club's trap and skeet range was over a farm pond and us kids dived for intact clay pigeons, which we sold back to the shooters at half price.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2021)

I have a set of PingEye 3s in my closet. Haven't used them in years. Use to play all the time. 
Pute I use to fish in their ponds too. Loved catching and releasing base.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I see That finger Now
> View attachment 280775


Is that the one you use to pick your nose?
there's a great deal of satisfaction to be had from picking your nose.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 19, 2021)

boo said:


> for those in the know, I didn't make it to the post office today, no problems for tomorrow...


I'm not "in the know"... But I know


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 19, 2021)

Africanna said:


> The way I like it - obviously without your wife's finger dipped in


I used to like dipping my finger in my wife too.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 19, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

Morning All


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2021)

patwi said:


> I loved golf when I was in my early 20s and was fairly good .. then I slid about 80ft on asphalt after laying my bike down to avoid hitting the back of a unlit box truck full of drunk wetbacks at 1 AM  one morning and since then all the titanium screws in my right elbow and knee hinder my swing .. I've tried and can only do 3 holes and then sheit swells and crackles ..


Truly amazing how quick you can lay a bike down in those situations. I ground off a pocket and 1/2 of a wallet doing that once.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 280799


What are they against?  Lol


Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> What are they against?  Lol Bubba



Probably have to attend one of the meetings in Tyron's mothers basement to find out.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2021)

Not going there without a chastity belt of some sort.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> I'm not "in the know"... But I know


I don't want to know.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2021)

^^^^that is fine......I can't think that far ahead.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Not going there without a chastity belt of some sort. Bubba



At least a padlocked butt plug for sure.........?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> At least a padlocked butt plug for sure.........?


Butt what fun would Hops have then?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> At least a padlocked butt plug for sure.........?


I never even knew they existed LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 19, 2021)

Neighbors across the street starting moving out yesterday. I imagine they'll finish up this afternoon. Old Hen went out to do some flowerbed stuff but quickly changed her mind. Beans are really dusty when being harvested.

Deer are going through around 15 pounds of corn per day. They must be expecting a cold winter. There's usually five or six munching on the feeder, but I've seen up to ten at a whack.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 19, 2021)

I just gotta share this -- Perfect Old Farts Club input

*Elderly Banking... ..............PRICELESS!

Shown below is an actual letter that was sent to a bank by an 82-year-old woman. The bank manager thought it amusing enough to have it published in the New York Times.

Dear Sir:

I am writing to thank you for bouncing my check with which I endeavored to pay my plumber last month. By my calculations, three nanoseconds must have elapsed between his presenting the check and the arrival in my account of the funds needed to honor it.

I refer, of course, to the automatic monthly deposit of my entire pension, an arrangement which, I admit, has been in place for only eight years.

You are to be commended for seizing that brief window of opportunity, and also for debiting my account $30 by way of penalty for the inconvenience caused to your bank.

My thankfulness springs from the manner in which this incident has caused me to rethink my errant financial ways. I noticed that whereas I personally answer your telephone calls and letters, --- when I try to contact you, I am confronted by the impersonal, overcharging, pre-recorded, faceless entity which your bank has become.

From now on, I, like you, choose only to deal with a flesh-and-blood person.

My mortgage and loan repayments will therefore and hereafter no longer be automatic, but will arrive at your bank, by check, addressed personally and confidentially to an employee at your bank whom you must nominate.

Be aware that it is an OFFENSE under the Postal Act for any other person to open such an envelope.

Please find attached an Application Contact which I require your chosen employee to complete.

I am sorry it runs to eight pages, but in order that I know as much about him or her as your bank knows about me, there is no alternative.

Please note that all copies of his or her medical history must be countersigned by a Notary Public, and the mandatory details of his/her financial situation (income, debts, assets and liabilities) must be accompanied by documented proof.

In due course, at MY convenience, I will issue your employee with a PIN number which he/she must quote in dealings with me.

I regret that it cannot be shorter than 28 digits but, again, I have modeled it on the number of button presses required of me to access my account balance on your phone bank service.

As they say, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

Let me level the playing field even further.

When you call me, press buttons as follows:

IMMEDIATELY AFTER DIALING, PRESS THE STAR (*) BUTTON FOR ENGLISH

#1. To make an appointment to see me.

#2. To query a missing payment.

#3. To transfer the call to my living room in case I am there.

#4. To transfer the call to my bedroom in case I am sleeping.

#5. To transfer the call to my toilet in case I am attending to nature.

#6. To transfer the call to my mobile phone if I am not at home.

#7. To leave a message on my computer, a password to access my computer is required. Password will be communicated to you at a later date to that Authorized Contact mentioned earlier.

#8. To return to the main menu and to listen to options 1 through 7 again

#9. To make a general complaint or inquiry. The contact will then be put on hold, pending the attention of my automated answering service.

#10. This is a second reminder to press* for English.

While this may, on occasion, involve a lengthy wait, uplifting music will play for the duration of the call.

Regrettably, but again following your example, I must also levy an establishment fee to cover the setting up of this new arrangement.

May I wish you a happy, if ever so slightly less prosperous New Year?

Your Humble Client

And remember: Don't make old people mad. We don't like being old in the first place, so it doesn't take much to piss us off.*


----------



## boo (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2021)

Afternoon gang.  I just finished tilling and putting the veggie garden to bed for the winter.  What a relief ....... no more outside gardening until next spring.  I still have to pull all the flowers and wash the pots.  Now it is the fricken leaves.....they are falling like rain.   Leaf and flower mitigation should be done in the next couple of week.  I actually look forward to the winter months......I get a bit of a break or slow down at the least.  

Going in for a hair cut in a couple of hours....starts to bug me after it gets so long.  

Storm moving into the area as I type.  Should just be a cool down and scattered showers.  Looking like a nice night to sit close to the fire. 

@ Walt....above and beyond everything you just said about our wonderful banking system....just wait until the have to start tracking every transaction over $600......they will probably start charging for that as well. 

I have a present for my bank....


----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I never even knew they existed LOL
> View attachment 280814


What are those flaps? Have we a resident butte pluug expert? I'm at the extent of my butte plug knowledge.  Oh wait, I get it, install, "open it up" (that can't be healthy) so it's unremovable, lock it and pocket the key.

What a world you have to lock up the stink hole!

Wait a minute, I hope the owner doesn't lose the key. Imagine the "upcharge" a lock smith would require to remove it from such a location.


----------



## Africanna (Oct 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Afternoon gang.  I just finished tilling and putting the veggie garden to bed for the winter.  What a relief ....... no more outside gardening until next spring.  I still have to pull all the flowers and wash the pots.  Now it is the fricken leaves.....they are falling like rain.   Leaf and flower mitigation should be done in the next couple of week.  I actually look forward to the winter months......I get a bit of a break or slow down at the least.
> 
> Going in for a hair cut in a couple of hours....starts to bug me after it gets so long.
> 
> Storm moving into the area as I type.  Should just be a cool down and scattered showers.  Looking like a nice night to sit close to the fire.


All good for the compost pile


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I never even knew they existed LOL
> View attachment 280814


Who is that guy who used to do reverse engineering for the Chinese again?
maybe he could help out ?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I never even knew they existed LOL
> View attachment 280814



It certainly looks like it would do the job!



Hippie420 said:


> Deer are going through around 15 pounds of corn per day. They must be expecting a cold winter. There's usually five or six munching on the feeder, but I've seen up to ten at a whack.



It doesn't take wildlife long to figure out where the soft touches live.  I'll bet a trail camera would reveal way more than deer at the feeder.



Bubba said:


> What are those flaps? Have we a resident butte pluug expert? I'm at the extent of my butte plug knowledge.  Oh wait, I get it, install, "open it up" (that can't be healthy) so it's unremovable, lock it and pocket the key. What a world you have to lock up the stink hole!  Wait a minute, I hope the owner doesn't lose the key. Imagine the "upcharge" a lock smith would require to remove it from such a location.



That such a device actually exists is telling.......................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2021)

Someone just does not get it.


----------



## ness (Oct 20, 2021)

Morning OFC, enjoying a cup of coffee and a bowl of ice.  Beautiful fall morning here.


----------



## ness (Oct 20, 2021)

my computer is acting up.  I may have to go off line.  It keep jumping to an error screen.  What's cooking?


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2021)

Google the error code with phone on different device.

Bubba


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

Bubba said:


> What are they against?  Lol
> 
> 
> Bubba


They are against smokers, tokers, and midnight pokers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2021)

ness2 said:


> my computer is acting up.  I may have to go off line.  It keep jumping to an error screen.  What's cooking?


Not your computer mine is doing it too the past 2 days its the site


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Morning All
> View attachment 280789
> 
> View attachment 280790


Does Jack Nicholson smoke dope? 
He's a great bloke. 
Surely he must be a toker.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Morning OFC, enjoying a cup of coffee and a bowl of ice.  Beautiful fall morning here.


Wots the ice for?


----------



## ness (Oct 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not your computer mine is doing it too the past 2 days its the site


 OH, I thought maybe I had to get it serviced.


----------



## ness (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi Weidscenes,  I'm, sorry, I don't know what (Wots) means.  Can you tell me.   Ice is the name of the smoke.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2021)

is this plant ready?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2021)

can I save this plant or is it to late?


----------



## ness (Oct 20, 2021)

The grow room needed the humidifier turn on.  Was 40 and now it's 46. How, high should the humidity go up to when they are into flowering?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2021)

testing , 1,2,3.....tasting


----------



## ness (Oct 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> can I save this plant or is it to late?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What happen to it?


----------



## ness (Oct 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> testing , 1,2,3.....tasting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beauty


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2021)

ness2 said:


> What happen to it?





suicide


----------



## ness (Oct 20, 2021)

time to do the yard work.  Carrie on, troops.


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2021)

ness2 said:


> What happen to it?


He is fargin with ya....


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2021)

Have some more coffee Big....you are on a roll.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Have some more coffee Big....you are on a roll.



bud porn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2021)

*BUDROT?*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2021)

For my special friend, seems everyone has one


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2021)

I want this motor.

Chevy Has a New 10-Liter Crate Motor That Makes 1004 HP (msn.com)


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I want this motor.
> 
> Chevy Has a New 10-Liter Crate Motor That Makes 1004 HP (msn.com)


God's way of saying you make to much money.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2021)

Shit. I couldnt afford that motor unless you bought it for me,,,,, Daddy.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2021)

@boo -- If he sees it, he'll get a half-dozen of them so he can soup them up.











__





						Chevy Has a New 10-Liter Crate Motor That Makes 1004 HP
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Hi Weidscenes,  I'm, sorry, I don't know what (Wots) means.  Can you tell me.   Ice is the name of the smoke.


Nicely explained. 
"Wots" is how us kids used to spell "what's" when I was growing up in Yorkshire. 
I'm not knowledgeable at all on names and strains and just grow it to smoke it & enjoy the buzz. 
Be well. Be happy.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280828


I once applied to join the filthy dirty club by mail. 
Just before I sealed the envelope, I had an idea for what I thought would be a clincher. 
I wiped my arse and put the toilet paper in the envelope, sealed it, and mailed it. 

Several days later I had their reply and was heartbroken for a while. 
It said.... 
Dear Sir, 
We are sorry but we must decline your membership application. 
Our members do not use toilet paper.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> is this plant ready?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280822


That bug is yelling "2 more weeks"!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *BUDROT?*


Better than pud rot.
.Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2021)

Needs Cal Mag


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2021)

Sorry piece of shit.

Texas Nurse Killed 4 Patients by Injecting Them with Air After Heart Surgeries: 'He Enjoyed' It (msn.com)


----------



## Patwi (Oct 20, 2021)

makes me take a lot of hesitancy in any medical issues these days ..


----------



## Patwi (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not your computer mine is doing it too the past 2 days its the site


Yup. Mine, too. Only way I could get past it last time was to reboot.


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2021)

The gov't has taken control of your computer.....good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 21, 2021)

I dunno how I found this... but it is wild.

A bird (you can tell by shadow it is a big parrot) stole a dude's Go-Pro.  It took off (squawking disrespectfully at the dude) and proceeded to show what a great fighter pilot he was.
Stunning: Bird Takes Off With Man's GoPro, Reveals What Birds Do All Day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I want this motor. Chevy Has a New 10-Liter Crate Motor That Makes 1004 HP (msn.com)



More is better and just too too much, is not quite enough................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> More is better and just too too much, is not quite enough................


Time to take the liberal media scumsuckers out of power and replace all of them .
All owned by the rich and famous Bastards.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Time to take the liberal media scumsuckers out of power and replace all of them .
> All owned by the rich and famous Bastards.


Damn straight!

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2021)

I fking hate those lying bastards. Its not news anymore. Its assholes with an agenda.


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Nice to see so much love being spread around.  When I wake up a bit I will join in.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Nice to see so much love being spread around.  When I wake up a bit I will join in.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I dunno how I found this... but it is wild.
> 
> A bird (you can tell by shadow it is a big parrot) stole a dude's Go-Pro.  It took off (squawking disrespectfully at the dude) and proceeded to show what a great fighter pilot he was.
> Stunning: Bird Takes Off With Man's GoPro, Reveals What Birds Do All Day


A Blue & Gold Macaw. Had one for better than 40 years. Sure gave that camera a ride!


----------



## Patwi (Oct 21, 2021)

bridgewater


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 22, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 22, 2021)

It's really nice out this morning.  Mebbe I will leave it out.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 22, 2021)

Merry Fried Day brothers and sister women!  

I will be avoiding people today until after my surgery and I can eat again.  I get cranky when hungry and I will have been without food for 19 hours by the time they operate on me this afternoon and cannabis is one of the things they proscribed prior to surgery.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Merry Fried Day brothers and sister women!
> 
> I will be avoiding people today until after my surgery and I can eat again.  I get cranky when hungry and I will have been without food for 19 hours by the time they operate on me this afternoon and cannabis is one of the things they proscribed prior to surgery.


Good Luck Sir
I hope for a speedy recovery, did they really say do cannabis before the operation?


----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Merry Fried Day brothers and sister women!
> 
> I will be avoiding people today until after my surgery and I can eat again.  I get cranky when hungry and I will have been without food for 19 hours by the time they operate on me this afternoon and cannabis is one of the things they proscribed prior to surgery.



Good luck.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 22, 2021)

All the best JD and get well soon

Putembk , aren’t you up,early?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good Luck Sir I hope for a speedy recovery, did they really say do cannabis before the operation?



They said no cannabis as it apparently makes the anesthesiologists job tougher.



pute said:


> Good luck.....





bigsur51 said:


> All the best JD and get well soon Putembk , aren’t you up,early?



Thanks brothers! 

Not early for me.  I normally rise at about 3:00 AM.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good Luck Sir
> I hope for a speedy recovery, did they really say do cannabis before the operation?


Rosty:  Whut a differements an O makes.

Pr*o*scribed = No no, no touchie

Pr*e*scribed =  Take two inna moanin'


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 22, 2021)

Awright -- Now I think I have discovered a whole NEW way of making your buds last!!

It requires you to have a bag from a Volcano.  You do not need the expensive Volcano, just the bag.  Prolly any bag would sorta work, but the Volcano bag was made for it, since it has a neato valve thingy.

Here's the sekrit:

Take your little glass tube 2-hitter, and fire it up.  Take a nice hit.

*Do NOT exhale it into the world and waste it!*  Exhale into the _bag_. Walk around a tad, breathe normally, get all set for your second hit. Light up your glass whacker...

Repeat the exhale into the bag.

You have now taken your two hits.  The glass tube thingy is done.

But soft, what do I see?  A FULL bag of smoke! Just as if you had cooked a quarter-ton of weed in a Volcano!  Cool smoke, BTW.

Take a nice big hit from the bag... and remember to exhale back INTO the bag.

_*You will get about ten or more really good hits*_ repeating this move before the smoke thins out.  TINS

So a 2-hitter will give you a dozen... and almost nuffin lost.

*Now -- did I invent sumpin'?*

This ain't climbing in a box with a bunch of smoky ferrets, or sharing a lung-and-spit-straw (ugh) with another dude, or any other method I have ever heard of.  This is exceptional results with a tweeny bintsy bit of weed.  And it does not require ferrets to help you.  You are nice and alone.

Oh.  And the weed odor is _minimal to zerio_. <-- Again, TINS

LATE EDIT ADD:  It will also get you as high as a giraffe's p-ussy. On a 2 hitter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Rosty:  Whut a differements an O makes.
> 
> Pr*o*scribed = No no, no touchie
> 
> Pr*e*scribed =  Take two inna moanin'


I don;t see it?


----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Big, same routine every day.....dog has me up at 6:30.

Have to take Mrs Pute in for a pre op appointment for cataract surgery.    While she is in there I will make a quick trip to the grow store. 

One thing is certain....our football team sucks...nothing else to say.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 22, 2021)

WAIT!! WAIT!!  UNCA THE INVENTOR STRIKETH ONCE MOAR!!

I have seen folks here refer to inhaling a nice hot coal from the glass tubey-thing two hitter (dunno the real name).

I solved that easypeasy.  I tooken a scissors and cut a small piece out of one of those metal mesh disk things you use in some pipes, and stuffed it down into the end of the glass tubey-thing.

Stops all hot coals fo' evah.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> WAIT!! WAIT!!  UNCA THE INVENTOR STRIKETH ONCE MOAR!!
> 
> I have seen folks here refer to inhaling a nice hot coal from the glass tubey-thing two hitter (dunno the real name).
> 
> ...




good idea Unca with that screen...doh , that is a lot better than sucking down a hot coal , or as the kids say , a lava rock


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright -- Now I think I have discovered a whole NEW way of making your buds last!!
> 
> It requires you to have a bag from a Volcano.  You do not need the expensive Volcano, just the bag.  Prolly any bag would sorta work, but the Volcano bag was made for it, since it has a neato valve thingy.
> 
> ...


A personal question if I may; Do you use both sides of a piece of toilet paper or do you just rinse it and hang it out to dry?


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2021)

looks like a 2017 world series remake coming down the tubes .. being a professional sport I totally expect cheating or cross eyed umps


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> A personal question if I may; Do you use both sides of a piece of toilet paper or do you just rinse it and hang it out to dry?



We use a washable stick.  Lasts a looong time.  Don't grab it by the wrong end.

Himself being of critically limited means for acquisition...

Example:  You guys burn bales of the stuff just because it has little bugs on it.  Heck, it's so difficult for me to get any... I would take the bugs and smoke 'em.

Nevertheless... I DID mention you did not need a boxful of weed-ferrets, all breathing each others' exudations... Nor did you need to swap spit and lung juice like some do to make it stretch...

Nope... just not throwing away *90%*  of the available goodness, thass all. 
Couple that with my glass tubey-thingy fix, and you've got new ground to explore.

I think I will go out and put a charge in my glass tubey-thing.  The size of a green pea.  No larger.  That will be enough for @ ten hits...


----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> We use a washable stick.  Lasts a looong time.  Don't grab it by the wrong end.
> 
> Himself being of critically limited means for acquisition...
> 
> ...


If you only saw what I throw away.  I never take more than 3 or 4 hits on a fresh bowl....tastes like a s s after that.  Same reason I don't smoke joints.  I sweep up and throw more away off the floor than most smoke.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 22, 2021)

Wish ya lived close, Walt. I've got some stuff that's been kept cool and dark for probably close to six years that I'd give ya. Taste isn't nearly what it used to be, but she'll still slap ya pretty hard.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> A personal question if I may; Do you use both sides of a piece of toilet paper or do you just rinse it and hang it out to dry?


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2021)

.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> They said no cannabis as it apparently makes the anesthesiologists job tougher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet it's just liability issues they fear.  Even Nurse anesthesiologists pay hefty malpractice insurance, the actual anesthesiologist really shells out for it 

If you want some fun, ask him how it makes the job more difficult? Turn Be eS detector up full and watch.

I love watching doc friends shift around when trying to avoid explaining how "they could possibly mess up." 

Good


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Wish ya lived close, Walt. I've got some stuff that's been kept cool and dark for probably close to six years that I'd give ya. Taste isn't nearly what it used to be, but she'll still slap ya pretty hard.


Well, ya git an "A" for pure in heart.

I just wish the draconian laws at least made sense.  But they do not.  What is perfectly legal for an American citizen to do _here_ is heavily penalized _there_.

And the weird part is I live in a place where it is perfectly legal for ANYONE (except ex-GI's) to legally purchase and use the stuff.  My "reward", I guess...

And other people who live where it is perfectly legal to use... cannot send me some.

Idiocy.  Legal-use place to legal-use place. <-- _Das_ i_st verboten und gesundheit!_

Ex-GI's MUST claim PTSD as the reason.  Not having 80+ years of explosions, crashes, and just hard physical living -- resulting in breaking a lot of parts. <-- That is WAY more than enough to get a "Go Buy Some" card for anyone.

Except me. Fcuk.

One mo' thang... I can hop in my car right now with a half-dozen firearms, and legally go and buy 50 pounds of powder, 100 pounds of bullets, and a sword.  No prob.

But not weed from any one of the stores in town.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2021)

Home
					

Truth Social is America’s “Big Tent” social media platform that encourages an open, free, and honest global conversation without discriminating against political ideology.




					www.truthsocial.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2021)

Yeah and I heard it's already been hacked.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah and I heard it's already been hacked.


The site isn't even up and running yet
But yes some dickwad found a back door and created an account DonaldTrump already but it has been deleted and situation has been rectified .


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2021)

How do you sign up?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I don;t see it?



As Walt noted, I used the word proscribe, which means to prohibit, censure,  or forbid.  You more often see prescribe used, which means the opposite.



Bubba said:


> I bet it's just liability issues they fear.  Even Nurse anesthesiologists pay hefty malpractice insurance, the actual anesthesiologist really shells out for it.



You are probably right.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2021)

Roster let's take this to our safe place. Don't want to get shit going.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2021)

Comment deleted.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> How do you sign up?


Not sure , the DW found a way in and I'm sure they blocked it.
The site is not up yet for people to reg.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Imagine how many left wing hackers are having a go at anything political name presents.


Oh they will overload all the websites servers so it crashes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2021)

Good morning.  Beautiful Sunrise today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, ya git an "A" for pure in heart.
> 
> I just wish the draconian laws at least made sense.  But they do not.  What is perfectly legal for an American citizen to do _here_ is heavily penalized _there_.
> 
> ...


Have you asked about treating back pain and other old age pain as a reason for the card?


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2021)

I can buy pot legally but I can't buy or even own a gun....but They MADE me serve as a rifleman durring Nam.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2021)

Your Chuck Connors? OMG. My hero. 
What was you doing to Mark?


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have you asked about treating back pain and other old age pain as a reason for the card?


ROSTY:  This is MILITARY.  Logic does not apply at the grunt level. Individual cases do not apply.  

*The Word In Stone:*  "PTSD is the only acceptable..."

  There It Is.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 23, 2021)

pute said:


> I can buy pot legally but I can't buy or even own a gun....but They MADE me serve as a rifleman durring Nam.


Jeebus.  We are so screwed up.  The "Returning Lepers" SE Asia War Games memes have faded... but it is subtle and deep in our culture now.  

I am restricted in NO WAY with firearms. CCW here in Floriduh/NY/VA.  Special Crossbow hunting license. I even have an old New York State Explosives License.  I have a fargin _cannon_.

And... I drive by 3 weed stores on the way to get some gas. No Rx


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah and I heard it's already been hacked.


They HAD to expect that, especially since all that B.-S. hacking of Mike Lindell. If you are still in that situation as it (right around corner) Christmas card/package season.  If small amount mailed, likely if found would just be confiscated.  No return address, etc. Get on some Christmas card lists!  LOL

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

Or take your cannon to weed store in rec state, put in cannon, fire across border, retrieve, party.  LOL  Seriously, this is a good example of why, even if the fed wont let totally go, reclassify from schedule one. Surely there is enough info on effective medical use in epilepsy and  seizure disorder and Parkinson to beat "no medical value" mess and any and all attempt to show it dangerous have backfired.  The genie is out of the bottle.  Why the fed just stares at it instead of taxing it is beyond me.  They already have the tax stamp for crying out loud!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> ROSTY:  This is MILITARY.  Logic does not apply at the grunt level. Individual cases do not apply.
> 
> *The Word In Stone:*  "PTSD is the only acceptable..."
> 
> There It Is.


Well that certainly sucks


----------



## kevinn (Oct 23, 2021)

Can open carry legally down here.  Went on-line for 30 minutes and got my concealed weapon license.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 24, 2021)

Holy Smokes, Chillun!!

Didja see who wuz the "Armorer" in control of all the firearms at the Canuckistanian POS's movie set?

Ya gotta have sound...  part of the deal.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 24, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 24, 2021)

Bubba said:


> They HAD to expect that, especially since all that B.-S. hacking of Mike Lindell. If you are still in that situation as it (right around corner) Christmas card/package season.  If small amount mailed, likely if found would just be confiscated.  No return address, etc. Get on some Christmas card lists!  LOL Bubba



When I was embattled in a lawsuit recently, my computer was constantly under attack.  They first went after my backup program and somehow wrecked two backup hard drives, before corrupting files and programs, as well as downloading my legal files.  I ended up installing a PF Sense firewall that appears to have stopped them, but I now keep three backups, one of which is rotated and kept in my safe.

During that same time, a man tried to intimidate me and Grayfox as we crossed a residential street in our neighborhood by turning from a stop into the on coming lane and accelerating hard, so as to barely miss us as we scrambled onto the curb out of his way with our pooch.  He then sped off.  

Probably good I wasn't carrying, because I blew the tire and wrecked the mag rim on the last road rage vehicle that tried to run me over and almost went to jail for it.  Plea bargaining got my charges reduced from attempted murder to discharging a firearm in the city limits for a $50 fine


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy Sunday.  Looking out the window and having a cup or two...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2021)

Morning fkers.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 24, 2021)

Where are the coffee girls - Haha - Gotta run - Maybe a different thread. Check back later..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Where are the coffee girls - Haha - Gotta run - Maybe a different thread. Check back later..


Still waking Bigsur at his Country Ranch
He is still in tub having fresh expresso and getting washed by his Ladies.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> How do you sign up?


Click on the link in the post above, it leads to where you register.  I did it.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Home
> 
> 
> Truth Social is America’s “Big Tent” social media platform that encourages an open, free, and honest global conversation without discriminating against political ideology.
> ...


here...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Click on the link in the post above, it leads to where you register.  I did it.
> 
> Bubba


You can bet your arise I will....


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 24, 2021)

pute said:


> You can bet your arise I will....



arise?

like getting up in the morning?


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2021)

Good night....see your arise in the morning.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

pute said:


> If you only saw what I throw away.  I never take more than 3 or 4 hits on a fresh bowl....tastes like a s s after that.  Same reason I don't smoke joints.  I sweep up and throw more away off the floor than most smoke.


Aaaaarrrgggghhh


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280910


That is environmentally unfriendly. 
Just wipe with your hand, lick hand clean, - repeat as necessary


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 25, 2021)

pute said:


> Good night....see your arise in the morning.




have some coffee with your arise




.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2021)

NICE ARASS


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> have some coffee with your arise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do these lovely ladies not have much clothes on ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Why do these lovely ladies not have much clothes on ?


They just woke up silly


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They just woke up silly


Ohhhhhhhh.!
How nice they are.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 25, 2021)

Nice - Coffee Time !!! - I love this place.


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2021)

Morning OFC.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2021)

Finally maybe this piece of shit will get in some kind of trouble.

The Facebook Papers may be the biggest crisis in the company's history (msn.com)


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They just woke up silly


I don't understand. 
Why aren't they wearing pyjamas?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 25, 2021)

I so hope so !!!!!!!!!!!!!! - In the back of my mind (With all respects WeedHopper Sir - In the back of my brain this morning the voice says "doubt it")  He could run somebody over drunk and get out of it.  I think if I looked back far enough every once in a while through history the elite sacrifice one of their own.  (Marth Stewart stuff maybe) IDK - I'd like to watch him hanged ..  Without the big drop out the gallows - Like just a few inches off the ground..


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2021)

Yeah i know bro but i can hope.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2021)

OM fking God.

3 Children Found Abandoned, Skeletal Remains of 4th in Houston House of Horrors (msn.com)


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 25, 2021)

Peace to my fellow sisters and brothers who are obsessed with this little secret hobby of ours.  I'm out for real work but will still try and pop in and out throughout the day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 25, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Peace to my fellow sisters and brothers who are obsessed with this little secret hobby of ours.  I'm out for real work but will still try and pop in and out throughout the day.




try and work some overtime will ya , I need another social security raise


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 25, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> I don't understand.
> Why aren't they wearing pyjamas?


They are in a warm climate and want to protect the environment by conserving air conditioning energy.


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2021)

Basement chores done....walk time....BB later.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> They are in a warm climate and want to protect the environment by conserving air conditioning energy.


Excellent scientific and environmental reasoning - take $5 Dollars from the till (think you call it a "register" in the USofA


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2021)

Lets see how long it will be before the spell police check my spelling


----------



## Africanna (Oct 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Lets see how long it will be before the spell police check my spelling


That neads to improof


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Lets see how long it will be before the spell police check my spelling


Nah.  You get a bye.  It was "already on the picture" <-- stick with that claim.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 26, 2021)

if you have not ever seen a “hubcap diamond star halo” well now you have


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2021)

These poor kids will never be the same. Very very sad,

How Did No One See Kids Left Alone With Brother’s Skeleton in Houston House of Horrors? (msn.com)


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> These poor kids will never be the same. Very very sad,
> 
> How Did No One See Kids Left Alone With Brother’s Skeleton in Houston House of Horrors? (msn.com)



This is the part I don't get.. And we are talking Texas here.. Almost anywhere else you could say maybe, but TX?

Police located the boys’ mother and her boyfriend and questioned the pair, but then released them.


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2021)

Morning OFC  Saw a house on two acres for sale about 30 miles west of Denver for sale yesterday.  Pictures and description made it look perfect for me and Mrs Pute.  Nice ranch on a mountain top overlooking a beautiful meadow with a meandering stream.  Mrs Pute fell in love with the pictures and description.

Looked so good we called the Realtor and drove up to look at it.  I know the area well and have fished the stream before.  

We have thought about moving away from the city but with everything involved in selling/buying and moving we decided not to.  But this sounded go good to pass up. 

Nice drive up but upon arriving reality hit even before setting foot on the property.  Steep unimproved road to the house would be a major problem in the winter.  Next the picture was photo oped...place was a shithole.  Trash and junk everywhere and run down houses that weren't visible in the picture were all around.

So much for that....so here we sit broken hearted .... Another dream down the tubes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC  Saw a house on two acres for sale about 30 miles west of Denver for sale yesterday.  Pictures and description made it look perfect for me and Mrs Pute.  Nice ranch on a mountain top overlooking a beautiful meadow with a meandering stream.  Mrs Pute fell in love with the pictures and description.
> 
> Looked so good we called the Realtor and drove up to look at it.  I know the area well and have fished the stream before.
> 
> ...


What was the asking price


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2021)

Only $430,000.  I should have guessed something was wrong.  But prices really drop when you get far enough away from the city.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2021)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 26, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> This is the part I don't get.. And we are talking Texas here.. Almost anywhere else you could say maybe, but TX?
> 
> Police located the boys’ mother and her boyfriend and questioned the pair, but then released them.


Black privilege.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 27, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> This is the part I don't get.. And we are talking Texas here.. Almost anywhere else you could say maybe, but TX?  Police located the boys’ mother and her boyfriend and questioned the pair, but then released them.



I'm wondering why the neighbors didn't notice the smell in that apartment complex???



pute said:


> Morning OFC  Saw a house on two acres for sale about 30 miles west of Denver for sale yesterday.  Pictures and description made it look perfect for me and Mrs Pute.   Steep unimproved road to the house would be a major problem in the winter.  Next the picture was photo oped...place was a shithole.  Trash and junk everywhere and run down houses that weren't visible in the picture were all around.  So much for that....so here we sit broken hearted .... Another dream down the tubes.



Yet another broken dream...................


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2021)

Morning OFC.   Batten down the hatches it is windy as all get out outside.  Kept me awake half the night.  Hope it settles down enough so I can walk later.

Dirt work in the grow today.  Up-potting several plants.  I also have Donkey Piss and Blueberry starts I planted a few weeks ago waiting to show their sex.  Hopefully I will be able to determine this before switching to flower.  Will take cuts from each in case I have to flip before they show.

@GW....I hope all your medical issues get straightened out soon.  One issue is bad enough but you need to write everything down in order to keep track of your ailments.

Coffee.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2021)

@Bubba enters his Clients Plea


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2021)

Next member to post gets a pat on the a s s and a copy of the home game.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 27, 2021)

touch my arse and I'll punch you out


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2021)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Patwi (Oct 27, 2021)

wings .. hot wings please


----------



## Patwi (Oct 27, 2021)

storm just now blew through with 10 degree temp drop and a lot of wind and rain


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 27, 2021)

Good morning old farts. Glad to see everyone's still alive. Ness hasn't checked in a a few days, but it's probably because she's got a life. 
Misty and dreary here today. Wasn't supposed to be, but it won't be the first time I've been lied to.


----------



## Africanna (Oct 27, 2021)

A lovely balmy 29°C in CT today.  Looks like the Malawi grew at least an inch taller.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @Bubba enters his Clients Plea
> View attachment 281119


That's the truth


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2021)

In 1982, One Georgia Town Required Everyone To Own A Gun (taphaps.com)


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2021)

I had this car. One of my favorites. Very sad how this awesome car was allowed to go to shit.

1970 Mr. Norm’s Dodge Super Bee Isn’t In Great Shape (msn.com)


----------



## Patwi (Oct 27, 2021)

I see life , it's not dead. ^^^..


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2021)

patwi said:


> I see life , it's not dead. ^^^..


Well if it ain't dead it is gonna take lots of love, time and $$$ to bring that back to life.

Another day in the books.  Fed the girls and up-potted today.  Would have done a couple more plants but I ran out of soil.  I tried to get some Sunshine #4 at the grow store a couple of days ago but they were out....imagine that.  Called a couple of other places this morning and they were out as well.  Guess I will have to use ProMix again.  More expensive and frankly I don't like it as much.  Got to much shiit in it. Give me straight Peat Moss with a bit of perlite mixed in.  If I want my plants to have something.....I will give it to them. 

Time to start my daily buzz.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2021)

Worked on the pond again,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2021)

Next Stop China


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 27, 2021)

Put a new battery in the Rolls today and fired her up. Freaked me out for a second with all the smoking 'til I realized she had two gallons of fuel and a full bottle of Seafoam in her. That'll make 'em smoke! Took her for a short ride and put her back in her stable. Gonna put a few gallons of premium gas in her tomorrow, give her a good wash and wax, and wait for a really nice day. Might be sometime next year by the way it's been around here lately.


----------



## boo (Oct 27, 2021)

pics, pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2021)

Lights out for this O'l fart.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2021)

^^^ Party pooper.

Boo, I'll get ya a pic of the Wraith after I get her washed and waxed tomorrow. Don't have any recent, just the ones after she came home.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



What a wonderful song. 


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 281080


Hey - I know that guy - !


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 281080


It's Alfred E. Neuman.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 28, 2021)

Long night, emergency rm visit for mrs patwi for unsolicted seizures and at 3 AM they admitted her for a few days ... old age isn't nice to some
Heading back there now to beat the morning rushes 

Could be a long day so I'm loading 3 hits of blueberry yum yum and 3 hits of ice cream cake .. could be a long day


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 28, 2021)

Prayers and good Karma for Mrs. Patwi.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 28, 2021)

patwi said:


> Long night, emergency rm visit for mrs patwi for unsolicted seizures and at 3 AM they admitted her for a few days ... old age isn't nice to some
> Heading back there now to beat the morning rushes
> 
> Could be a long day so I'm loading 3 hits of blueberry yum yum and 3 hits of ice cream cake .. could be a long day


Hope all will turn out ok


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 28, 2021)

pute said:


> @GW....I hope all your medical issues get straightened out soon.  One issue is bad enough but you need to write everything down in order to keep track of your ailments.



Thanks brother!  I've put together a spread sheet to keep track..........  I've yet to schedule my colonoscopy that is due, or laser surgery to clean protein deposits off my replacement lens in my left eye.  Nothing serious by itself, but they seem to have ganged up at the same time.



WeedHopper said:


> I had this car. One of my favorites. Very sad how this awesome car was allowed to go to shit.



Sad, but I've restored a 67 suicide door T Bird that was almost that bad.  It is all about lots of labor, materials, and cubic money..........



Weirdscenes said:


> It's Alfred E. Neuman.



Whom is my write in candidate when the other choices are onerous.



patwi said:


> Long night, emergency rm visit for mrs patwi for unsolicted seizures and at 3 AM they admitted her for a few days ... old age isn't nice to some



Whoa!  Good luck with that brother!  Sending healing thoughts.  Have they determined the cause yet?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2021)

Morning OFC.

@patwi.  Healing vibes sent to Mrs Patwi.  Hope everything works out for the best an everything was temporary.

@Hippie, nice ride..... somehow I don't picture you as a Rolls man.  I see a Harley and F250 in your driveway......

Gonna be a nice day here.  29 f and 60% the currently.  Should reach 60 by early afternoon.  Nice day for a walk.


----------



## Africanna (Oct 28, 2021)

patwi said:


> Long night, emergency rm visit for mrs patwi for unsolicted seizures and at 3 AM they admitted her for a few days ... old age isn't nice to some
> Heading back there now to beat the morning rushes
> 
> Could be a long day so I'm loading 3 hits of blueberry yum yum and 3 hits of ice cream cake .. could be a long day


Best wishes there for the missus


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2021)

Give your Wife our best wishes brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2021)

How about those Detroit Lions.


----------



## boo (Oct 28, 2021)

patwi, as always, nothing but the best for your better half...tried calling a while ago, I may try later today...headin out to fill the larder...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## boo (Oct 28, 2021)

she looks like jessica rabbit...


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 28, 2021)

boo said:


> she looks like jessica rabbit...


She IS Jessica rabbit


----------



## Africanna (Oct 28, 2021)

Roger might approve


----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2021)

Those are the longest legs I have ever seen.  If she wrapped those around you you will never get away.

Had a good walk today.  Not near as cold as the weather person said so I was burning up by the time I got back to the car. 

Been on leaf mitigation detail for the last hour. Fricken things just keep falling.  Gutters are gonna be full....that is next.  I'm to old to climb ladders but I ain't paying $200 to have it done. 

Out to dinner tonight.  Still eating squash when we stay home.....so it is out as many times as I can get away with it......Only problem....enough squash to last a long time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2021)

Got about half of what I'd planned to do today. Did a scrub down on the van, grabbed 5 gallons of gas for the mowers and three for the Rolls ($3.99.9 a gallon), sucked up a bunch of leaves, and fertilized the front lawn. Couldn't find the drag behind, so I got the little pusher out. That's a lot of walking for a fat, broke down old hippie. The Wraith is gonna have to wait 'til next week 'cause it's supposed to start raining any time and do it pretty much all weekend.
Back is on fire. Time for a hash break.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 28, 2021)

Here is a horn @Boo oughta put on one of his zoomers.

It makes gunshot noises.  Turn up the sound, this is funny.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is a horn @Boo oughta put on one of his zoomers.
> 
> It makes gunshot noises.  Turn up the sound, this is funny.



Someone fired a gun in the car they all bailed from watch the passengers side door at 9sec mark gunshot smoke seen.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2021)

In Soviet Russia we use our famous AK47 none of that ***** shiit


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## boo (Oct 28, 2021)

I try and avoid neighborhoods that require that type of horn walt but thanks for thinking of me...I'd lose my wheels if I parked too long in the hood...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 29, 2021)

Here is a billboard in Canuckistan:

And in appreciation for this morning's glorious giraffe poosy-high...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 29, 2021)

Oh... and none of that Kalihornia crapola.  They are careful:


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 29, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren. Here's to a good day for all. 

patwi, all the best for your better half. 

Hippie, I still be waitin' for a ride in the Wraith bro.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 29, 2021)

More healing thoughts to you and your wifemate Patwi!  How is she doing?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Oct 29, 2021)

Yabba Dabba Doo!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Yabba Dabba Doo!
> 
> Bubba


I knew it
You are Fred Flintstone LOL


----------



## pute (Oct 29, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Thanks for the laugh Roster.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 29, 2021)

Good morning and that’s a wrap


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2021)

Been without power since yesterday noon. Fking 60 mile an hour winds screwed some shit up. Thank God I bought a Generator this yr. Got me a Generac 8500. That fker ran 12 hours on a half tank of gas.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 29, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren. Here's to a good day for all.
> 
> patwi, all the best for your better half.
> 
> Hippie, I still be waitin' for a ride in the Wraith bro.


You got it, Brother. You can even sit in the back, but I ain't wearin' one of those chauffeur hats!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Been without power since yesterday noon. Fking 60 mile an hour winds screwed some shit up. Thank God I bought a Generator this yr. Got me a Generac 8500. That fker ran 12 hours on a half tank of gas.


I think I have the same one 8500 surge 5500 run correct?
Good Gen had mine over 10 yrs


----------



## boo (Oct 29, 2021)

I picked up a 12K gennit that runs on my underground propane...no more gummed up carbs...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2021)

boo said:


> I picked up a 12K gennit that runs on my underground propane...no more gummed up carbs...


Best kind unless the Chinese take out the Gas Supplies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2021)

boo said:


> I picked up a 12K gennit that runs on my underground propane...no more gummed up carbs...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 29, 2021)

Well, jeez and dammit.  Got a big red welt on my shoulder (the real one). I wuz just walkin' down my driveway...

And a fargin leaf fell down -- part of the mid-stem hit my shoulder.  I'm lucky the base didn't get me.   

Herself measured it:  18'7".


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I think I have the same one 8500 surge 5500 run correct?
> Good Gen had mine over 10 yrs


  10,000 Starting  8500 Running
I was shocked on how long that fker ran for 12 hrs on half a tank a gas.
I paid $999.00 at Costco.

Generac Power Systems - Best Portable and Inverter Generators


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> 10,000 Starting  8500 Running
> I was shocked on how long that fker ran for 12 hrs on half a tank a gas.
> I paid $999.00 at Costco.
> 
> ...


Is it a Bi-Fuel?
What gender is it?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2021)

Karma hits home. Funny as hell.

Hospital Exec Says He Was Fired For Being White Male, Gets Last Laugh (taphaps.com)


----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks for all thoughts and prayers guys ... Issues from last year had her taking anti seizure medication but in July the same neurologist weaned her off of it and of course things were going great  .. we see doc on tuesday for lab results .. I got her home last night and we both feel a bit blessed even though it took its toll on her physically . 

Boo if you called I'm sure my mind was elsewhere .. 

by the way I'm running with an Honda EM 6500


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2021)

Good night


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is it a Bi-Fuel?
> What gender is it?


Gas


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 30, 2021)

boo said:


> I picked up a 12K gennit that runs on my underground propane...no more gummed up carbs...



I converted my 6.2 KW Yamaha gen set to bi-fuel with a kit.  I bought the gen set as protection against outages and when we finally had one justifying starting it up, the carb was all gummed up.  Even after cleaning the carb it never worked right afterwards, so I replaced the carb and added the bi-fuel kit for next time.



patwi said:


> Thanks for all thoughts and prayers guys ... Issues from last year had her taking anti seizure medication but in July the same neurologist weaned her off of it and of course things were going great  .. we see doc on tuesday for lab results .. I got her home last night and we both feel a bit blessed even though it took its toll on her physically .



Good that she made it home and progress is being made.  I've had vet friends that were on tranquilizers for extended periods that started having seizures after being weaned off.


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2021)

Morning OFC.  College Football today.  Nice break from the other shiit on tv.

Last warm day before an extended cold front moves through.  First snow of the year is coming.  I better get out the snow blower and fire it up.  


Need to feed the girls first thing though.  Probably should go an pick up a bale of soil today.  Will try and find some Sunshine....for some reason there is none around ...... Might have to settle for Pro Mix.  I am totally out and the preputial grow demands I never run out of anything because I will need it as soon as I run out.

Nothing is gonna get gone until I have had my coffee.


----------



## giggy (Oct 30, 2021)

Morning folks. What up old farts?


----------



## boo (Oct 30, 2021)

morning you lazy bastages...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You got it, Brother. You can even sit in the back, but I ain't wearin' one of those chauffeur hats!


Good mornin' my old fart brethren.
Hippie, I be ridin' in the front with ya bro.


----------



## boo (Oct 30, 2021)

all you gotta do is listen...


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2021)

All I hear is my ears ringing


----------



## Bubba (Oct 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I knew it
> You are Fred Flintstone LOL
> View attachment 281204
> 
> View attachment 281205





ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 281266


Lord have mercy. I'm the guy pushing his cart around the grocery store lot looking for the autobus. Hopefully I turned it off and locked it before walking away.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Oct 30, 2021)

just getting home from picking up one of my old tractors...had a friend do a few mechanical items for me...not enough time in the day to do all that needs to be done...time to unload the beast and then feed the girls, they be a bit dry for my liking...one of the local racoons got my pineapple before I did, bastage...


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2021)

I am fricken done.  Thought this was gonna be a laid back football kinda day......wrong.   Mrs Pute must have found a couple of white cross.....so, I have been cleaning the garage with here and raking and mowing leaves.  Now I am glad....garage is clean and all leaves are done for the winter.  Still have to do the gutters....not today.  

With the storm coming I got the snow blower out and fired it up......started on the second pull.  Good thing I shut is down properly last spring.

I QUIT!!!   Time to watch football. CU/Oregan and Nebraska/Purdue kick off in 15 minutes after that It is CSU/Boise St.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 30, 2021)

I don't know if any of you old sock tuckers like to cook, but I just did this recipe. Old Hen and I both think it's a keeper. Turned out great.
Next time I make 'em, I'm gonna mix all the dry stuff together. When ya do it like the recipe says, the cyanine doesn't get mixed in proper, and you wind up with a few being a bit on the hot side. I also cheated and used a food processor to grate the spuds.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/829


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2021)

I need a recipe to boil water.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 30, 2021)

pute said:


> I need a recipe to boil water.




calm down and have a coffee


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2021)

To late for coffee.  Vodka and Diesel thank you.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 30, 2021)

never too late for coffee


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2021)

I would be awake all night.


----------



## Africanna (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm up all night - getting out of bed is the problem


----------



## giggy (Oct 31, 2021)

alright peoples, time to get your lazy a$$es out of bed, your already a bowl behind.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 31, 2021)

patwi said:


> never too late for coffee



exactly!

nor is it ever to early for a hot cup , especially on Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2021)

Too Skinny^^^^^^ But nice


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2021)

Now I would drink coffee all day with her


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 31, 2021)

Here you go Rosterman:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2021)

Boy Howdy
Imagine all the different smells you could find on her


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2021)

Morning OFC. Happy Halloween.  Scary day.  Heavy clouds and possiblity snow later. A day not fit for man or beast.  But I have to walk the dog.

Another typical day of football in Colorado....all 3 of my teams lost.  I am actually used to it.  Today it's the Broncos turn to get their arise kicked.

Gotta go....dog is running in circles


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2021)

Well I removed my last Tomato plant today. It was one of the best producing tomato plants I have ever grown. It produces large cherry tomatoes and they have a great taste. I actually made seeds where I could have them next year. 
Already tested the seeds and everyone of them germinated. 
I noticed there at the end the plant was having a few problems. Thought it was the Texas heat.
It wasn't the heat is was these fkers. Root Nematodes. Bastards. Guess next year I will grow in big felt pots. Don't trust the soil in my raised garden.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Too Skinny^^^^^^ But nice




yeah , she needs a sammich fer sure


is it me or does anyone think these barista girls are up to something nefarious , I almost get the feeling that they are talking about me


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 31, 2021)

Got the Wraith out, washed, and waxed. Pics for Boo as promised.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 31, 2021)

giggy said:


> alright peoples, time to get your lazy a$$es out of bed, your already a bowl behind.


I woke up with hash pipe in bed. Guess I missed the end of that movie.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 31, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Here you go Rosterman:
> 
> View attachment 281333


I guess he likes round ones! More to love, eh?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Got the Wraith out, washed, and waxed. Pics for Boo as promised.
> View attachment 281349
> View attachment 281351
> View attachment 281350


----------



## Bubba (Oct 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Boy Howdy
> Imagine all the different smells you could find on her


Oh now, just roll her around in the flour and look for the wet spot.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Oh now, just roll her around in the flour and look for the wet spot.
> 
> Bubba


Yep Bubba has had a fatty before LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Oct 31, 2021)

"He's just a love machine."

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2021)

Bubba said:


> "He's just a love machine."
> 
> Bubba


i WAS SINGING THAT SONG AS i DOCTORED THE PIC lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Oct 31, 2021)

How about "I like big butts I can not lie...." Or something similar


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 31, 2021)

Bubba said:


> How about "I like big butts I can not lie...." Or something similar


i LIKE REAL bUTTS NOT FAT INJECTED


----------



## boo (Oct 31, 2021)

boy that chick has a set of yams...happy halloweenie folks...been a long day in the garden...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Well I removed my last Tomato plant today. It was one of the best producing tomato plants I have ever grown. It produces large cherry tomatoes and they have a great taste. I actually made seeds where I could have them next year.
> Already tested the seeds and everyone of them germinated.
> I noticed there at the end the plant was having a few problems. Thought it was the Texas heat.
> It wasn't the heat is was these fkers. Root Nematodes. Bastards. Guess next year I will grow in big felt pots. Don't trust the soil in my raised garden.
> ...




we have those sheits in our soil .... we get 20 gallon barrels and cut 'em half for just about all our plants.. except roses


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> i LIKE REAL bUTTS NOT FAT INJECTED
> View attachment 281358


Whoever designed those high heals probably was the architect that designed the Mackinaw bridge.


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Carty (Nov 1, 2021)

Too funny...  Kermit's Finger is my Miss Piggy Auto x Skunk #1 Auto..  

Remember the old joke... " Hey, what's long, green & skinny.. smells like Miss Piggy" ?  
Kermit's Finger.   so when you cross Miss Piggy with a Skunk Auto... the name wrote itself ya know...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 1, 2021)

Fumble


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Got the Wraith out, washed, and waxed. Pics for Boo as promised.
> View attachment 281349
> View attachment 281351
> View attachment 281350



Nice!  Did you score it pristine or restore it?



Bubba said:


> How about "I like big butts I can not lie...." Or something similar



Here us a big butt tastefully presented:


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 1, 2021)

Good mornin' my old fart brethren.


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2021)

Morning OFC. Happy Monday. I saw a trip yesterday in one of my overflow trays. So, I get to go spray for bugs first thing this morning. Be back in a few


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Happy Monday. I saw a trip yesterday in one of my overflow trays. So, I get to go spray for bugs first thing this morning. Be back in a few




say aren’t you up kinda early for a senior citizen?

what kind of trip did you see or have in the overflow tray?

or am I tripping?

I need moar coffee


----------



## joeb631 (Nov 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Now I would drink coffee all day with her
> View attachment 281331


If she played her cards right , she could have me ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)

No fair the chicken tripped her




Big wins again


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> say aren’t you up kinda early for a senior citizen?
> 
> what kind of trip did you see or have in the overflow tray?
> 
> ...


Yup I am up early for my age.....who feels sorry for me???   I fed the thrip some Spinosad for breakfast.  Hope he likes it. And as usual you are thripping.  

Gonna be a cold walk today but the walk must go on.....10'000 steps of bust.

Haven't turned the news on yet so I am in a good mood so far.  This world is a mess.....I will leave it at that.

More coffee.


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2021)

Morning Roster


----------



## Patwi (Nov 1, 2021)

pute said:


> This world is a mess....
> More coffee.





yeah .. our white rose bush is blooming



.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)

Question
Anyone here ever work in Asphalt Driveways before?
Getting cold here in 50's close to 60 maybe and the guy wants to roll my driveway (new black top over crushed stone) is it too darn cold to apply already?
Don't want a mess next yr .


----------



## Patwi (Nov 1, 2021)

being oil base it shouldn't matter


.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)

patwi said:


> being oil base it shouldn't matter
> 
> 
> .


Work time comes into play from what I have read
The colder it is the faster it starts to set up and harder to work .
Wife is worried , we all knows what will happen if it fooks up in a few yrs down the line.
Thks


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2021)

QUOTE="ROSTERMAN, post: 1143346, member: 60661"]
Question
Anyone here ever work in Asphalt Driveways before?
Getting cold here in 50's close to 60 maybe and the guy wants to roll my driveway (new black top over crushed stone) is it too darn cold to apply already?
Don't want a mess next yr .
[/QUOTE]

It is fine we long as the ground isn't frozen....I worked for Western Paving many years ago.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)

pute said:


> QUOTE="ROSTERMAN, post: 1143346, member: 60661"]
> Question
> Anyone here ever work in Asphalt Driveways before?
> Getting cold here in 50's close to 60 maybe and the guy wants to roll my driveway (new black top over crushed stone) is it too darn cold to apply already?
> Don't want a mess next yr .



It is fine we long as the ground isn't frozen....I worked to Western Paving many years ago.
[/QUOTE]
THANK YOU I found that they say it is fine between 40-90 degs F to be laid.
Much thks


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2021)

The main thing is the ground being frozen. When you go to roll it out the moisture in the dirt will melt and it won't roll out properly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)

pute said:


> The main thing is the ground being frozen. When you go to roll it out the moisture in the dirt will melt and it won't roll out properly


Nope no freeze at all yet , coming tomorrow I hope


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2021)

you will be ok with the asphalt 

not sure about the better half , maybe you better wait until warm spring to keep peace in da house


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## boo (Nov 1, 2021)

heading out to fill my fuel storage tanks, 120 gallons of non alcohol gas, word has it there's gonna be a huge price hit in december...gotta try and keep ahead of the enemy...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)

boo said:


> heading out to fill my fuel storage tanks, 120 gallons of non alcohol gas, word has it there's gonna be a huge price hit in december...gotta try and keep ahead of the enemy...


Who sells gas without the ethanol ?


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2021)

^^^silly question


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^silly question


Oh snap he meant assgas


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)

Sorry Hops Hope this does not give ya Flashbacks yuk yuk yuk


----------



## Patwi (Nov 1, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Who sells gas without the ethanol ?




Sunoco does in 5 gallon cans .. right now about $75 a can



damn I hada lot good pootang hanging around when this came out, even though I was dating/livin with my wife of today


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 2, 2021)

wake up all you feckers and get some coffee....you know you want some


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2021)

Morning OFC.  I gotta fricken trim again....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 2, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  I gotta fricken trim again....





hahahahaha....you bragging or complaining?

we only trim once a year..............bragging here



that is a five gallon bucket there


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2021)

Your bragging...I'm complaining.   Big break after this one.  Gonna focus on new strains.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 2, 2021)

pute said:


> Your bragging...I'm complaining.   Big break after this one.  Gonna focus on new strains.




and what new strandivars are you contemplating?


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2021)

Was gifted from Freeheeler.  Donkey Butter x Cindy 99, Phreak, Blueberry and Bluedingleberry x Greece  Monkey.  I have a good stash on hand so I figured I would experiment a bit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hahahahaha....you bragging or complaining?
> 
> we only trim once a year..............bragging here
> 
> ...


Too darn bad about not getting in those Last Two Weeks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2021)

pute said:


> Was gifted from Freeheeler.  Donkey Butter x Cindy 99, Phreak, Blueberry and Bluedingleberry x Greece  Monkey.  I have a good stash on hand so I figured I would experiment a bit.


The Donkey is telling Putes, Helll No you can not try my Butter you Perv...........


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2021)

Hippie your favorite NASCAR guy is in trouble.     

NASCAR Announces Punishment For Kyle Busch For Post-Race Comments (msn.com)


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2021)

Why didnt we have teachers like this.   




__





						Imprisoned Ariz. Teacher Who Sexually Abused Boy, 13, Is Now Tutoring Inmates in Prison
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Why didnt we have teachers like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sort of teacher a young boy's dreams are made of!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The sort of teacher a young boy's dreams are made of!





, electro tech and she was HOT
I had one 1st yr in college


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2021)

And i thought i had caught some big catfish.  

Fisherman’s ‘full-on tug of war’ results in fish of a lifetime (msn.com)


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2021)

Morning OFC....I am so happy I CAN'T STAND MYSELF......


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2021)

Liberals cant stand any of us right now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2021)

A step in the right direction.

Denton City Leaders Consider Changes To Marijuana Possession Policy (msn.com)


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 3, 2021)

Careful, boss.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

yeah hop, texas is still dealing with just possession issues and not the growing .. unless you grow the hemp


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2021)

The Dallas area has already backed off on arrest for small amounts of weed.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 281466
> , electro tech and she was HOT
> I had one 1st yr in college


My first grade teacher was a gorgeous blonde, but the rest were ugly except for my senior year biology and chemistry teacher who was hot and gave me wet dreams.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My first grade teacher was a gorgeous blonde, but the rest were ugly except for my senior year biology and chemistry teacher who was hot and gave me wet dreams.


I had a Science Teacher in 10th grade she was cute , a bit skinny but nice titties 
I had the lab desk at front of room and she would place both her hands on my table while she taught the class in a standing position leaning over me.
Now no one else could see her lace bra and beautiful breasts glowing in front of my wanting youthful eyes. She did this everyday and even caught me checking her out many times, I think she got off on it I was a good looking young man.
But alas she asked me one day to stay after and help with the Chemical room (it needed to be organized so I said sure.
I never did get to handle any Chemicals that day, she locked the store room door with both of us trapped in there and proceeded to have her way with me.
Nice woman , she taught me a lot that year. Thanks Miss Clark............. I will always remember you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

I never bragged to my buddies about her not a once
I was not born stupid or something


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 4, 2021)

__





						Loading…
					





					webmail.centurylink.net
				




or


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No work


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Another day in the life. I gotta figure out what to do with it though.

Heavy frost today. Will warm up nicely later on and turn out nice.  We need moisture.

I don't remember any sexy teachers.....all reminded me of Mrs Crabtree.....old and ugly.  So Roster just how far did you get wit your teacher....you left us hanging....more info please....pics???? Ha ha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Another day in the life. I gotta figure out what to do with it though.
> 
> Heavy frost today. Will warm up nicely later on and turn out nice.  We need moisture.
> 
> I don't remember any sexy teachers.....all reminded me of Mrs Crabtree.....old and ugly.  So Roster just how far did you get wit your teacher....you left us hanging....more info please....pics???? Ha ha


Ha , lets say she taught me The Move as George Constanza from Seinfeld 
My tongue was sore for days LOL , best day was she let me go for a dip.
We screwed around for almost the whole year until we almost got caught by another teacher who had a key to the supply room also.
It was kind of funny, he opened the door and she was riding me on top 
The only thing I heard her say was join in or please keep quiet about this, he remain quiet and said I deserve the A she gave me . LOL
She almost was fired , the office did call me in a questioned me but I said it never happened and I found out that she was screwing the other guy too.


----------



## TheVoice (Nov 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Another day in the life. I gotta figure out what to do with it though.
> 
> Heavy frost today. Will warm up nicely later on and turn out nice.  We need moisture.
> 
> I don't remember any sexy teachers.....all reminded me of Mrs Crabtree.....old and ugly.  So Roster just how far did you get wit your teacher....you left us hanging....more info please....pics???? Ha ha


One of my teachers is a Retired  cheerleader. One of the most beautiful teachers I’ve EVER seen. We’re still cool today bc she’s friends w my friend who’s an educator. Lol… even the wife said she’s gorgeous


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

It was sad , she ending up leaving that year on her own, and never even said goodbye to me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

I feel so used............


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> They cant stand any of us right now.


And I can't be stand them either.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 4, 2021)

So much for the no politics rule.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2021)

I fixed it Hippie. Boys will be boys. Thats why we have our go to place guys. Be careful ya mean old bastards.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2021)

Ya gotta see this.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Ya gotta see this.





a beautifully executed right hook on the button

man that was purdy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 281546


But can she milk a tiny elephant beetle using 2 fingers


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But can she milk a tiny elephant beetle using 2 fingers


Who cares? elephant beetles are the last thing on my mind when I'm lookin' at her. Got some wicked eyes on her.....

Four does and three bucks out back a minute ago. The biggest buck wasn't paying much attention to the other two. He knew what he was here after. The two smaller bucks did some fancy dancing and a little sparing. Cute to watch.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Who cares? elephant beetles are the last thing on my mind when I'm lookin' at her. Got some wicked eyes on her.....
> 
> Four does and three bucks out back a minute ago. The biggest buck wasn't paying much attention to the other two. He knew what he was here after. The two smaller bucks did some fancy dancing and a little sparing. Cute to watch.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2021)

Evening....my belly is stuffed, my jars are full and life is good.


----------



## boo (Nov 4, 2021)

g'nite you old goats...


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 5, 2021)

and good morning to the same herd of goats


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 5, 2021)

I love coffee here in the morning. Good Morning OG's, newbies and in between's.  The cup I been waiting for.  Making me want to go snuggle back up to Mrs. Monkey.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I love coffee here in the morning. Good Morning OG's, newbies and in between's.  The cup I been waiting for.  Making me want to go snuggle back up to Mrs. Monkey.


I see you now LOL


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Moving slowly....coffee....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

In Hoppers Dreams LOL


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 5, 2021)

Trying to fix a mistake. (If it aint broke don't fix it)  Not sure if this is the right place... If some of you people with more experience could buzz by submarine girl (Not Sure of Spelling) Not sure she's having any major problems yet. And as we all know yet being the key word.. TY - Off to work but, I should get to hang for a couple days.


----------



## boo (Nov 5, 2021)

mornin you old goats...went to let dutch out and he looked at me like I had 2 heads...it's been pouring all night and there's no end in sight...enjoy the day folks...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

boo said:


> mornin you old goats...went to let dutch out and he looked at me like I had 2 heads...it's been pouring all night and there's no end in sight...enjoy the day folks...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> In Hoppers Dreams LOL
> View attachment 281582


Here. I fixed it for ya.


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2021)

Ha ha....no comment.


----------



## boo (Nov 5, 2021)

nice keister 'eh...


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hmmmm.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 5, 2021)

boo said:


> mornin you old goats...went to let dutch out and he looked at me like I had 2 heads...it's been pouring all night and there's no end in sight...enjoy the day folks...


My peacocks have spent the entire day on the bench in the front door covered area (it's now about 5PM).  They looked so mizzable that I put a big plate of dry cat food and black oil seeds out there for them.  They all but pushed me away getting to them.

I can hand feed them and have for years.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 6, 2021)

Guys,  next time you feel down, remember:  Life is all about perspective.

I know a guy who has sex 2 or 3 times a day, exercises twice a day, reads two books a week, yet every day he complains about how much he hates prison.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 281635


Awright... Now I gotta tellya a farmboy story:

First, you take a chunk of raw bacon about 1 1/2" square, tie it up at the end of a long string... then grab a goose and stuff it in the goose's mouth...

...within 2-3 minutes, the goose will poo-p it out.  Strange, but true.  So whut, ya say?  Well, you ain't a farmboy if'n you don't continue with another goose.

I had five geese nose-to-tail, honking, following me around on my piece of string when I got caught.


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 6, 2021)

Good morning old farts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Glag you are running at full speed Roster.....gonna take me a cup or two to get these O'l bones moving.  Takes longer every year.

Another nice day here....we sure could use some water from the sky.  But I will always take the warm fall days.

I have two Gold Digger plants that need flipping.  If I don't they will grow out the top of the tent.  Rarely have I had a strain stretch like this one. Pain to grow but the end results is worth the trouble.

Sun just made an appearance...time to feed the critters.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Glag you are running at full speed Roster.....gonna take me a cup or two to get these O'l bones moving.  Takes longer every year.
> 
> Another nice day here....we sure could use some water from the sky.  But I will always take the warm fall days.
> 
> ...


Full speed ahead aye aye Captain
And baton down those Hatches....................... I did...................well baton them down again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## boo (Nov 6, 2021)

mornin folks, been up for a while but getting the bones to join in without a fight takes time...good day for screwing around...no serious projects for today, not sure how to handle a day off...I guess a trip into the garden is in order, no doubt I can find work there...chilly out today, nipples got hard as soon as I stepped out the door to let dutch out...remember this chickie...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 6, 2021)

boo said:


> mornin folks, been up for a while but getting the bones to join in without a fight takes time...good day for screwing around...no serious projects for today, not sure how to handle a day off...I guess a trip into the garden is in order, no doubt I can find work there...chilly out today, nipples got hard as soon as I stepped out the door to let dutch out...remember this chickie...View attachment 281667


Remember her? I made her gag!


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 6, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning old farts.


Morning, Yoop. Could I interest you in a small piece of raw bacon?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)

boo said:


> mornin folks, been up for a while but getting the bones to join in without a fight takes time...good day for screwing around...no serious projects for today, not sure how to handle a day off...I guess a trip into the garden is in order, no doubt I can find work there...chilly out today, nipples got hard as soon as I stepped out the door to let dutch out...remember this chickie...View attachment 281667


Nasty Girl


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Remember her? I made her gag!


But did you get a BJ? Lol

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning, Yoop. Could I interest you in a small piece of raw bacon?


Gonna get all the old farts on a string...

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)

Use this Picture


----------



## boo (Nov 6, 2021)

do ya think there was a little bondo applied to this hood...this is after 2 days of grinding with a 36 grit paper...


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2021)

Been replacing hinges on my garage door.  Springs were worn out so the door won't shut properly.  $17 a hinge.......holly crap.  Inflation has hit the hardware store hard.   

Also watching football.  Air Force/Army.  Something strange is going on.....I was in the Army but rooting for AF.  I guess the "Hurry Up and Wait" ** must have pissed me off.  (had to be there)  Nebraska is playing Ohio St as well.  What a country.


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2021)

@ Boo.....damn why didn't you go to the junk yard and get another hood?   Lot of work and a lot of bondo.  You have to be a damn good body man to hide all that.  You are probably the guy though.   I could never make that look right.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)

boo said:


> do ya think there was a little bondo applied to this hood...this is after 2 days of grinding with a 36 grit paper...View attachment 281675


I would just clear coat it Looks Cool


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I would just clear coat it Looks Cool


Looks like one of Hunter Bid-en's paintings.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Looks like one of Hunter Bid-en's paintings.


Yep looks like that asss


----------



## boo (Nov 6, 2021)

pute, I found another hood for 600 bucks but the freight from oakland was almost as much...hood has been repaired and is curing...I hope to install it this week...just bought another suppressor today, works on both my .40 cal. and my 9..mm...uncle sam makes us wait 8 months to process my request......talk about door hinges, one of my rentals was trashed, had to replace the hinges on 4 12'x10' oh doors along with all the cables...sonsabitches...


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2021)

^^^^I hate rentals......was a slum  Lord for 15 years.  Sold  my condos 3 years ago...never again.


----------



## boo (Nov 6, 2021)

commercial rentals are far different...I have all the rights whereas the tenants have 30 days...warehouse and offices are cut and dry...residential is a nightmare as you well know...for some reason he favors traffic cones over his other toys...solid dog @ 9.5 years old...


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Been replacing hinges on my garage door.  Springs were worn out so the door won't shut properly.  $17 a hinge.......holly crap.  Inflation has hit the hardware store hard.
> 
> Also watching football.  Air Force/Army.  Something strange is going on.....I was in the Army but rooting for AF.  I guess the "Hurry Up and Wait" ** must have pissed me off.  (had to be there)  Nebraska is playing Ohio St as well.  What a country.


I'm looking at the same thing, hinges, springs etc. Only good part is the motor thingy unit.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 6, 2021)

Bubba said:


> But did you get a BJ? Lol
> 
> Bubba


Naw, she said I was a lousy cook.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 6, 2021)

boo said:


> commercial rentals are far different...I have all the rights whereas the tenants have 30 days...warehouse and offices are cut and dry...residential is a nightmare as you well know...for some reason he favors traffic cones over his other toys...solid dog @ 9.5 years old...View attachment 281677


Beautiful beast. That's one of the two breeds I haven't owned since I was young; a Shepard and an Afghan Hound. Maybe some day......


----------



## przcvctm (Nov 6, 2021)

boo said:


> commercial rentals are far different...I have all the rights whereas the tenants have 30 days...warehouse and offices are cut and dry...residential is a nightmare as you well know...for some reason he favors traffic cones over his other toys...solid dog @ 9.5 years old...View attachment 281677


boo is he favoring his left rear leg also? I hope it's just the pic.


----------



## boo (Nov 6, 2021)

przcvctm said:


> boo is he favoring his left rear leg also? I hope it's just the pic.


unfortunally he had to have a knee replacement or radial topography...he blew it out jumping off a garage roof while training many years ago...he still runs like the wind when prompted, the pic makes it look exagerated the way he's standing...hippie, he's my 12th GSD with more training than all the others combined...world class genetics...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## kevinn (Nov 6, 2021)

I know it is not real, but I can dream !!!!


----------



## Patwi (Nov 6, 2021)

Dutch is looking good .. you ever thought about studdin' him out





.


----------



## boo (Nov 6, 2021)

dude, I've kept my eyes open for a ***** worthy of his seed since he was 2...I'd still do it today if the right ***** showed up...I'd even pay to stud him out for his progeny...usually a dog of his caliber gets big money to mount a *****...


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Naw, she said I was a lousy cook.


Well poo!

Bubba


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2021)

early morning folks, woke up so i'm doing an early morning drive bye...a few hits off the pen and I should be good...


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 7, 2021)

pute said:


> @ Boo.....damn why didn't you go to the junk yard and get another hood?   Lot of work and a lot of bondo.  You have to be a damn good body man to hide all that.  You are probably the guy though.   I could never make that look right.


(*snork*)  Useta be (in the Olden Days) bondo was the stopping place for a lot of dudes. 

We useta call that:  "Ready For Paint".


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I would just clear coat it Looks Cool


HAH!!  Rosty is on target!!  See the above post.


----------



## giggy (Nov 7, 2021)

morning you bunch of old farts. i'm not a old fart till i look in the mirror, so i don't look in mirrors.
howdy brother boo, the light is always brightest from the east and may you get plenty.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)

Guys I decarbed me some weed yesterday. Tried a different temp and time and hit the nail right on the head this time. 225 at 55 minutes. That shit kicked my ass. I actually used two different Strains. Purple Platinum and GG5. I used about a 1/4 teaspoon in olive oil.
I waited about 2hrs and told my Wife I must of fked up cause I didn't feel anything. Went outside to clean my pool and pow right in the fking kisser. I had been setting watching College Football and I guess I didn't notice until I got up and walked outside. 30 minutes later I was one stoned mother fker. 
Lasted most the night before I passed my ass out at 930


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)

kevinn said:


> View attachment 281729
> 
> 
> I know it is not real, but I can dream !!!!


Bro it's amazing how real they look nowadays. What kind of porn would that be. She is hot as hell.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm ready for some Football. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 7, 2021)

boo said:


> do ya think there was a little bondo applied to this hood...this is after 2 days of grinding with a 36 grit paper...



Wowza, nothing harder to get right than a hood, cause you are looking right down it.  It brings back memories of the 57 Chevy hood that I took on as a class project for credit in Autobody class my 1961freshmen year at OST, but they taught us to use lead and a file.  I spent the whole semester on just that one hood.



boo said:


> for some reason he favors traffic cones over his other toys...solid dog @ 9.5 years old...View attachment 281677



My cone.  Just try to get it..............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)

DuraGlass was the shitz


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 7, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, how ya'll be today ? 
I be a life long Detroit Lions fan. Watched 'em win their last championship in 1957 with my dad. I was 9 years old. My other favorite team is whoever is playing Dallas. It be "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2021)

Morning OFC... running around setting clocks


----------



## giggy (Nov 7, 2021)

ok old farts, lets hear what soil your using. i have been using a mix of happy frog and ocean forest, but not no more. gotta find me something else.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2021)

I had to switch to ProMix.  Sunshine is currently not available.  I like the sunshine because there is nothing much in it.  I just started my second half of ProMix and frankly I don't see any difference.  If anything my yield is a bit better but really to soon to tell.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Nov 7, 2021)

I use Sunshine Mix #4. Have an unopened bail by my grow tent. Great stuff.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren, how ya'll be today ?
> I be a life long Detroit Lions fan. Watched 'em win their last championship in 1957 with my dad. I was 9 years old. My other favorite team is whoever is playing Dallas. It be "wake 'n bake" time. Puffin' 'n Passin'.


Yeah I would be for other teams too if Detroit was my team.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)

pute said:


> I had to switch to ProMix.  Sunshine is currently not available.  I like the sunshine because there is nothing much in it.  I just started my second half of ProMix and frankly I don't see any difference.  If anything my yield is a bit better but really to soon to tell.


I use to use Promix. Worked really good.


----------



## giggy (Nov 7, 2021)

which mixes are yall using? i see different mixes on both pro and sunshine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)

Promix bx


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2021)

pro mix bx for the win...holds moisture pretty well and is inert...it does nothing but support the plant and permits it to feed...the hp drains way too fast for my liking...


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 7, 2021)

boo said:


> unfortunally he had to have a knee replacement or radial topography...he blew it out jumping off a garage roof while training many years ago...he still runs like the wind when prompted, the pic makes it look exagerated the way he's standing...hippie, he's my 12th GSD with more training than all the others combined...world class genetics...



Sounds like he's a match for you.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 7, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC... running around setting clocks


I always get up at 5AM.  Well, I did this morning also, but everybody else changed their clocks... So I guess I got up at 4AM.

I thought maybe I'd call up @boo to see if he'd like to yak on the phone... thought better of it.  I've got exactly a fortnight of being 80 yet, and I would like to make it...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 7, 2021)

Yoop, stop being a homophobe and support those cowboys! Hopper's gonna pull yer hair if'n you don't!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 7, 2021)

ProMix with good bacteria


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2021)

the bx comes with myco in the mix...45 bucks a bail, got 4 more friday...damn things are heavier than when I was younger...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Guys I decarbed me some weed yesterday. Tried a different temp and time and hit the nail right on the head this time. 225 at 55 minutes. That shit kicked my ass. I actually used two different Strains. Purple Platinum and GG5. I used about a 1/4 teaspoon in olive oil.
> I waited about 2hrs and told my Wife I must of fked up cause I didn't feel anything. Went outside to clean my pool and pow right in the fking kisser. I had been setting watching College Football and I guess I didn't notice until I got up and walked outside. 30 minutes later I was one stoned mother fker.
> Lasted most the night before I passed my ass out at 930


1/4 teaspoon used how, and how much weed, oil and so forth. Was this stuffed in a cap.
Have some GDP I want to make edibles with.
Got to try it.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 7, 2021)

giggy said:


> ok old farts, lets hear what soil your using. i have been using a mix of happy frog and ocean forest, but not no more. gotta find me something else.


I used to do that mix, but liked the ocean forest by itself, without the Happy Frog. I would like to experiment, maybe just Sunshine #4, which I think is mostly peat moss of some type.



Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 7, 2021)

We used Ocean Forest mixed with coco coir in 25 gallon smart pots for the Skunk Pharm Research grows.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2021)

Alright you bunch of lazy old farts, time to get your head out of bed and get the week started. So morning you bunch of sleepy heads there's bowls and joints to be smoked and coffee to be drank. In my case a Dr pepper.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 8, 2021)

Let’s go pilgrims we are burning daylight


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Let’s go pilgrims we are burning daylight


Lets Ride


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 8, 2021)

Bubba said:


> 1/4 teaspoon used how, and how much weed, oil and so forth. Was this _*stuffed in a cap.*_
> Have some *GDP* I want to make *edibles* with.
> Got to try it.
> 
> Bubba


This is getting truly funny. Between *Big, Boo, TOG, pute, giggy*, and gawd knows how many others discussing subsets of subsets from the 1/4 teaspoon of oil... OIL??? and here comes *Bubba* with:

I have some *Gross Domestic Product* (GDP) and... he asks if he can put it in his *hat*...?? to *eat it*.??

Bite me, you guys... I am so pathetically behind the fargin curve, I don't even SEE the fargin curve.

Cor Blimey.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 8, 2021)

Here is a robot kitty-cat that costs only $200.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 8, 2021)

WOW!  I just found out about a brand-new treatment for bone cancer.

Lookit:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is a robot kitty-cat that costs only $200.



Walt Can they put your old cats skin over the frame ?


----------



## Patwi (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 8, 2021)

morning .. great football over the weekend I'd say


----------



## Bubba (Nov 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This is getting truly funny. Between *Big, Boo, TOG, pute, giggy*, and gawd knows how many others discussing subsets of subsets from the 1/4 teaspoon of oil... OIL??? and here comes *Bubba* with:
> 
> I have some *Gross Domestic Product* (GDP) and... he asks if he can put it in his *hat*...?? to *eat it*.??
> 
> ...


Grand Daddy Purple

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 8, 2021)

Gimme a glazed.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Sorry Hopper your high and mighty Cowboys lost to the lowly Broncos.  Pinch me...I don't believe it.  I guess that is why they play the game.  Dallas played like they had just taken 2 10 milligram valium and the Broncos were on some really good sativa.  Making plans to go to the super bowl....... NOT!!  Pretty sure things will return to normal next week.

It's moanday and I have a full plate today both inside and out.  I don't even want to think about it.

Right now tho.....coffee and relaxing with my .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 8, 2021)

sports is so over rated but so enjoyable at the same time .. and with football you always have that 3rd team on the field playing their game


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)

I will never forgive how that allowed The Colon (spelled wrong on purpose) to kneel in protest of such Bullcrapp and then supported his and reaction of others that would have gotten any white player fired on the spot.
The new Norm in Merica today


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2021)

Hey gang...welcome our newest member Freeh.  Long time friend from another planet...what a surprise...just showed up out of the blue....

Have fun my friend...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 8, 2021)

Freeh be welcomed for sure ..


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2021)

Can anybody guess who he is...many of you know him well.  Hope I didn't blow your cover freeh


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Let’s go pilgrims we are burning daylight


Screw the daylight. They'll be making that stuff long after I'm gone.
Morning, Old Farts. Another day; another dollar. A million more days and I'm gonna be rich!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 8, 2021)

I do not change my wind up wrist watch on this stupid arse time change crap ... it messes peeps up when someone asks what time it is because I will only show them my watch and not reply orally... 

so , is fresh from the cabanna


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2021)

Yeah i think my Cowboys were on another planet until the last few minutes when they made 2 fking touch downs and both times made 2 extra points. Im like what the fk. Why couldn't you have done this earlier.
Course i only watched 1st quarter. lol


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2021)

patwi said:


> I do not change my wind up wrist watch on this stupid arse time change crap ... it messes peeps up when someone asks what time it is because I will only show them my watch and not reply orally...
> 
> so , is fresh from the cabanna


Yup. It is freeh.   

Gardening downstairs is done....now have to walk.  Gotta hurry I have outside shiit to do. Nice day should be a good walk.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2021)

Freaking cool Truck.

PepsiCo says its first Tesla Semi trucks are coming this year, despite Elon Musk warning of delays (msn.com)


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2021)

Bubba. Wrong Thread. You trying to get us in trouble ya freaking stoner.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 8, 2021)

Freehealer is good people


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Hey gang...welcome our newest member Freeh.  Long time friend from another planet...what a surprise...just showed up out of the blue.... Have fun my friend...



Welcome aboard brother Freeh!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2021)

So where is he at?


----------



## Bubba (Nov 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Bubba. Wrong Thread. You trying to get us in trouble ya freaking stoner.


With my best Vincent Van Gopher voice, what happened, what happened?

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> So where is he at?


Took one look at Roster and flew the coop.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)

A Better Time before the big migrant movement


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Can anybody guess who he is...many of you know him well.  Hope I didn't blow your cover freeh


Heh.  My *wife* is on this board and I dunno who she is.  HTF am I gonna figger out W,T.F. "freeh" is??


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Heh.  My *wife* is on this board and I dunno who she is.  HTF am I gonna figger out W,T.F. "freeh" is??



please give my greetings to the Wicked Witch from Red

and freeh is a new member here that a few of us know from other forums and personally  , some of us know him as brother freeheeler , he is an outstanding human being

for example , when I had surgery several years ago , I had to drive about 150 miles to the hospital

and I was told that I could not drive myself home after surgery

long story short , brother freeh picked me up at the hospital after surgery and drove me back to my motel......oh yeah , he also picked me up and took me to the hospital for the surgery.......good dude with a wonderful family and freeh is another connoisseur of fine ganja flowers

covid outbreak in our county and our good friends are sick , me and Swede have the sniffles but otherwise we feel great


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2021)

@ Big On a positive note you might have covid and are a systematic.  Now you are immune.  I know that is my families status.  I don't give this crap a second thought.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 8, 2021)

pute said:


> @ Big On a positive note you might have covid and are a systematic.  Now you are immune.  I know that is my families status.  I don't give this crap a second thought.



we are good...99.5% chance of recovery...we will end up with a better immune system for future battles


----------



## boo (Nov 8, 2021)

g'nite folks, got a busy day tomorrow after a busy one today...plan on burning the tires off the back of one of the camaros, gonna change the rev limiter chip prior to doing so...found the gremlin that has haunted me for years...fuggin pin connector failed...


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm out.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 9, 2021)

Get this:  For the last five days, the Palm Beach Putz "newspaper" has not been delivered.  I only get it for the Cryptogram, Cryptoquip, and Celebrity Cipher.  Herself gets if for the crossword puzzles.

Getting past the automatic "piss off or wait for nobody to answer" Maginot Line to get to the shipping dept was a job for someone with otherworldly powers.  Fortunately, I have just such a person.

Herself took about two hours on the line and finally got a human bean... who said, _"The problem is being escalated."_

Dunno how many of y'all are married to Scottish Witches, but those who are lucky enuf know right off the above answer will not fly with them.

Silly barstards got Herself to just tell them to stop delivering forever and ever, Amen.

The convenience of pre-printed cryptograms is the ONLY reason for me to have that DS commie rag delivered.  Oh.  Back when they DID deliver, the front page section with its lies and pro-antifa, pro-everything bad never got in the Chateau anyway.  Always tore it up and put it in the recycle bin.

Comics only on weekends.  Well, that's gone, too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Well, don't that beat the bugs a-humpin'!  Can you believe this?  Un-fargin-believable.

Seems that in the time (it is now 5:30AM) it took me to type the above, the idjits just delivered...

...wait for it...

...*SUNDAY's PAPER!! * On *Tuesday* morn-ding!  What a fargin train wreck.

I know what has happened:  Delivery in rural areas require sumbody who needs some money -- to do it.  NOBODY needs money if Xiden Bucks are available.  So the delivery peeps don't have to (and therefore won't) work.  Wotta susprise.

BUT!  The Sunday paper has perhaps 50 or more advert sheets <-- With them, "No delivery, no payee" from the advertisers with the inserts.  So they "deliver".  Just a few days late. <-- That will greatly please and satisfy the advertisers who paid _their_ printers for the ad copies to insert.  NOT.

This is no time to own stock in a DS/Communist newspaper somewhat to the left of Das Kapital.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 9, 2021)

boo said:


> plan on burning the tires off the back of one of the camaros, gonna change the rev limiter chip prior to doing so...found the gremlin that has haunted me for years...fuggin pin connector failed...



Congratulations!  Nothing more frustrating than an intermittent.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 9, 2021)

So MySonTheDoctor took a plane ride to the West (eek) Coast yestiddy.  Sunset lasted a coupla hours for him, and the moon and Jupiter were visible -- sorta stationary -- that whole time.

He tooken a pic with his cell phone


----------



## joeb631 (Nov 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I will never forgive how that allowed The Colon (spelled wrong on purpose) to kneel in protest of such Bullcrapp and then supported his and reaction of others that would have gotten any white player fired on the spot.
> The new Norm in Merica today


The bullshit runs deep in that entitled twat. .If he lived in a " real " world he couldn't sweep floors without going to a school for a year to learn.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 9, 2021)

Here's GOOD NEWS for OLD FARTS <-- specifically.

Researchers from Monash University say moderate alcohol consumption improved the chances of avoiding cardiovascular disease among more than 18,000 seniors from the United States and Australia. Moreover, moderate drinkers had a lower risk of heart problems than healthy individuals choosing not to drink at all.

Results reveal older adults with higher levels of weekly drinking actually fared better than those drinking little to no alcohol. The team found participants in the 51–100, 101–150, and over 150-gram groups experienced fewer CVD events than the no alcohol group.

Additionally, researchers discovered that seniors drinking between 51 and 100 grams each week (3.5 to seven drinks) had a lower risk of death from all causes in comparison other participants.

SAUCE:








						Moderate drinking is better for aging hearts than no alcohol at all
					

Researchers discovered that seniors drinking between 3 and 7 alcoholic beverages each week also had a lower risk of death.




					www.studyfinds.org


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)

Well im covered then. I drink 3 or 4 cold beers a night. Well my boys say its not beer but it works for me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 9, 2021)

Gin and tonic with quinine here

say Unca , the earth sure looks flat in that photo...I thought there would be a lot more curvature at that altitude


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Well im covered then. I drink 3 or 4 cold beers a night. Well my boys say its not beer but it works for me.
> 
> View attachment 282011


Hopper How does it taste? I want to start having a drink a day again
I have not drank in yrs , screw what the Docs say.
Is it hard to find seeing it is Organic ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)

Its really a good smooth beer. I love it. Its low in Carbs and Calories. One of the lowest on the market. Only 2.5 Carbs and i think 85 Calories.


----------



## Freeh (Nov 9, 2021)

Hey everyone! (New and old).  That’s me. New and old. Ha.
Appreciate being able to join and land here. I’m a lurker though so don’t expect huge participation. Just kinda need my daily fix of online MJ chatter. Figured I needed an update on some friends who no longer participate at the other site. 

Don’t let BigSur fool you.
His memory of said events and my helping him was purely coincidence. Haha. I think I just wanted a sandwich from a deli near the hospital big!  I seem to recall you putting a nice sized jar of flowers in my truck as well! See, it was self serving in a way. And it was the least I could do. VA Hospitals are full of folks deserving of my help we can give. 

and Putembk is another “real world “ friend.
Two solid guys I enjoy knowing. I’ll be around. Mostly popping in here to read up. Or over in the strains section.
Be well. Smile often
Freeh


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Good to see you over here Freeh.  The Cindy99 x Donkey Butter seeds you shared have shown their sex and will be flipping to flower soon.  Has Variety named the strain yet??? I am calling it Donkey Piss until he puts a name on it.  Anyway will be coming soon.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)

Morning Freeh. Good to have you aboard the Passion.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 9, 2021)

Good to see ya Freeh.
pretty solid members here , no b s ,  they run a tight ship


----------



## boo (Nov 9, 2021)

mornin folks, damn chilly outside today...google earth me laterz and look for the smoke...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2021)

Freeh said:


> Hey everyone! (New and old).  That’s me. New and old. Ha.
> Appreciate being able to join and land here. I’m a lurker though so don’t expect huge participation. Just kinda need my daily fix of online MJ chatter. Figured I needed an update on some friends who no longer participate at the other site.
> 
> Don’t let BigSur fool you.
> ...


Nice to meet you, any friend of the guys here is a friend of mine too.
Great to have you back. Throw a Bud pick up in the bud of the Month contest if you can.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Africanna (Nov 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Here's GOOD NEWS for OLD FARTS <-- specifically.
> 
> Researchers from Monash University say moderate alcohol consumption improved the chances of avoiding cardiovascular disease among more than 18,000 seniors from the United States and Australia. Moreover, moderate drinkers had a lower risk of heart problems than healthy individuals choosing not to drink at all.
> 
> ...


So it's okay to be under the affluence of incahol?


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 9, 2021)

We must go where the hand of Man has not set foot.

Wart Pun of Aysop's Feebles:  

*"When you come to a fork in the road, take it."*


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 9, 2021)

Unca Walt, I to was married to a red headed Scottish princess. In fact I married her twice.


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2021)

Afternoon gang.  Raked leaves, mowed and now giving the lawn one last drink before the guy gets here to blow our my system.  Even got time to walk the dog and then take Mrs Pute on our normal walk by the lake.  

Time for this o'l man to get stoned.....nothing like the first buzz of the day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 9, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Unca Walt, I to was married to a red headed Scottish princess. In fact I married her twice.


OK -- Thassa good opening line...

...moar?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## boo (Nov 9, 2021)

still got rubber on the tires but I took off quite a bit...gotta love high revving engines that just boil the hides...a good day in the shop and a better one outside...an old friend stopped over for a smoke and to swap lies...good to see him


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2021)

Well if it was drifting tell him I am thinking about him.


----------



## boo (Nov 9, 2021)

it twern't but I'll send my regards when I do see him...my buddy is a die hard dylan fan that still sports his poneytail albeit white...


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Nov 10, 2021)

Good mornin' my old fart brethren. Hope all are still vertical.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 10, 2021)

I useta love to go oink hunting over by Lake Okeechobee.

Sumbody over there has longhorn moos. Can't find the dang pics I tooken of them

Oh... I just found a set of pics from about 16 or so years ago I tooken while hawg huntin' --

I saw a mama and baby oink coming, so I laid flat on my back with my feet facing them. *[insert] This was not MY invention/trick, sumbody else tole me the trick. MY invention is taking rattlers with only a Swiss Army knife [/insert]*

Anyway. I laid my rifle down by my right side and got the camera ready:






The guy that taught me the trick is in the above shot. The oinks walked right by him, never fargin saw anything out of the ordinary. So he got up after they passed, looking as happy as if he had gotten a fresh lobotomy. The baby oink did a "WFT??" but since mama had no shits to give, he went back to trundling after her.






Then I decided to raise the ante. That is my FOOT. When the little guy curiously reached it, and was sorta looking at it, mama suddenly noticed her baby was playing with a great big HUMAN! She did not run, but she did move fairly quickly away, never looking back.





If ya lookit this last pic, you can see my hunting buddy damn' near climbing up on the oinks from the back... He's about 4-5 feet away.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 10, 2021)

Freeh said:


> Hey everyone! (New and old).  That’s me. New and old. Ha.  Appreciate being able to join and land here. I’m a lurker though so don’t expect huge participation. Just kinda need my daily fix of online MJ chatter. Figured I needed an update on some friends who no longer participate at the other site.  Freeh



Good to see you on board with our rowdy bunch Freeh!



boo said:


> still got rubber on the tires but I took off quite a bit...gotta love high revving engines that just boil the hides...



Geeeeeee Haaaaaw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So a brother was talking to his god of choice and said, "Lawrd why did you make women so attractive to me", and the Lawrd said, " So you would like them my son."

"Well, why did you give them those wiggles and jiggles that drive me insane?"

"So that you would like them my son."

"Lawrd, if you could give them all those nice things, why didn't you give them more brains?"

"So that they would like you, my son."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 10, 2021)

Good morning 

im fighting the China flu today , 2nd day , achy body , headache , low fever , and dry coughing

the good news is I’ve suffered a lot worse flu and or cold than this and with the meds I’m taking. , I look to be better in the next 24-48 hours

 moar horse paste!
moar quinine!
moar vit d and c!

that is all


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> im fighting the China flu today , 2nd day , achy body , headache , low fever , and dry coughing
> 
> ...


Feel better Big, did you get tested or someone close to you passed it on . Sorry to hear


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> im fighting the China flu today , 2nd day , achy body , headache , low fever , and dry coughing
> 
> ...


Sending hugz and healing thoughts brother!  Have you been tested to see which flu you have?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 10, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Sending hugz and healing thoughts brother!  Have you been tested to see which flu you have?



thank you my Friend for the kind words...blessings upon you and yours too

no Sir and I probably will not get tested..I do not see any reason why I should

the symptoms are right in line with the China virus and we have a mini outbreak in our county , I know of 5 other people that are sick and have the same symptoms

2 of the people are ones we hang out with on a regular basis and I’m sure we caught it from them , passing joints ya know

i think going forward I am not sharing any joints or taking hits off the same dab rig as others


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Roster beat me to it but I recommend the same thing Big ....cal/mag....get better ya O'l fart.  Hopping Swede is ok.


----------



## giggy (Nov 10, 2021)

Morning everybody. Sure didn't want to get out of bed this morning. Went to grand lodge yesterday, long day setting in a straight chair, made my body ache a bit. Life back to normal or is that abby norma.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2021)

We are so screwed.

US stocks slide as inflation data shows prices continue to rise at the fastest rate in decades (msn.com)


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 282114


***** biscuit, that's a funny one!

Bubba


----------



## Africanna (Nov 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> We are so screwed.
> 
> US stocks slide as inflation data shows prices continue to rise at the fastest rate in decades (msn.com)


Crypto


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2021)

^^^^I went with gold.  My gut says to buy more but hopefully there is still hope for the Red, White and the Blue.  I don't trust crypto just yet.  I guess I have just gotten to cautious in my old age.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Roster beat me to it but I recommend the same thing Big ....cal/mag....get better ya O'l fart.  Hopping Swede is ok.




thanks Amigo

yeah Swede already had it so her immunity is strong and she has no symptoms 

like I said , I have had some previous colds and flu and this is pretty lightweight so far.....I can still smoke a joint and drink some gin and tonic so I’m good...f I was there , we would be shooting some 9 ball and cruising Colfax....


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> im fighting the China flu today , 2nd day , achy body , headache , low fever , and dry coughing
> 
> ...


Try not to type too close to the screen.  You don't want to spread it to us.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 282132


That used to be my avatar and my user name was Old Hippie.  Years ago.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 10, 2021)

This has GOT to have happened somewhere in the country -- A Brandon married a Karen.


----------



## boo (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2021)

boo said:


> View attachment 282139


Man what a waste


----------



## boo (Nov 10, 2021)

ain't that the truth...I got crazy moles up at the cabin, dutch has an excellent nose that can locate where the mole is in the miles of tunnels...
hit the gym today without taking anything for my back...boy when that breakthru pain kicks in there's no denying it...spoiled my day, got home and iced my bones for way longer than normal...
bidding on a '62 bubbletop online today, a 3 day auction...it's a frame off restomod, it would be a perfect as a thrash car, nothing correct about this ride other than it looks factory correct but it's far from it...if bought right I should be able to play with it then make bank when it sells...


----------



## Bubba (Nov 10, 2021)

Africanna said:


> Crypto


Crypto been very very good to me...a lot nicer to one of my office mates. Before Ethereum was a thing, he bought into the idea stage, ICO I think its called. At 30 cents a piece. He bought about $600 worth. He had pulled out tons of money, current holdings went past 7 million USD. the other day. He is will not sell the main core, he thinks it will hit 10 thousand possibly this run, if not, crash for a year, come back in another, then go up like bit coin past 50k. I will be very happy if that happens. I got in at 40 bucks.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 10, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^I went with gold.  My gut says to buy more but hopefully there is still hope for the Red, White and the Blue.  I don't trust crypto just yet.  I guess I have just gotten to cautious in my old age.


Trust it. Seriously. Nothing wrong with gold at all, I'm heavier into silver.

If it hasn't already, crypto will swallow the dollar which is doomed.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 10, 2021)

boo said:


> ain't that the truth...I got crazy moles up at the cabin, dutch has an excellent nose that can locate where the mole is in the miles of tunnels...
> hit the gym today without taking anything for my back...boy when that breakthru pain kicks in there's no denying it...spoiled my day, got home and iced my bones for way longer than normal...
> bidding on a '62 bubbletop online today, a 3 day auction...it's a frame off restomod, it would be a perfect as a thrash car, nothing correct about this ride other than it looks factory correct but it's far from it...if bought right I should be able to play with it then make bank when it sells...View attachment 282143


But what motor does it have? Very nice. I need a toy.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Nov 10, 2021)

bubba, it has a 496 ci. chevy big block...I doubt if I have a chance  to get it, gonna have to be cheap for me to add another one without selling a few first...


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Trust it. Seriously. Nothing wrong with gold at all, I'm heavier into silver.
> 
> If it hasn't already, crypto will swallow the dollar which is doomed.
> 
> Bubba


Trust me, I have junk silver as well....just to bulky to buy any large amount.  Back to almost $25 today.  Gold and 1830.



boo said:


> View attachment 282139


That is what I use.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 11, 2021)

boo said:


> bidding on a '62 bubbletop online today, a 3 day auction...it's a frame off restomod, it would be a perfect as a thrash car, nothing correct about this ride other than it looks factory correct but it's far from it...if bought right I should be able to play with it then make bank when it sells...View attachment 282143


I musta been always in low places -- never saw one of those.


----------



## giggy (Nov 11, 2021)

Morning everybody another day another $.50 cause you know uncky Sam gonna get the rest.


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 11, 2021)

boo said:


> ain't that the truth...I got crazy moles up at the cabin, dutch has an excellent nose that can locate where the mole is in the miles of tunnels...
> hit the gym today without taking anything for my back...boy when that breakthru pain kicks in there's no denying it...spoiled my day, got home and iced my bones for way longer than normal...
> bidding on a '62 bubbletop online today, a 3 day auction...it's a frame off restomod, it would be a perfect as a thrash car, nothing correct about this ride other than it looks factory correct but it's far from it...if bought right I should be able to play with it then make bank when it sells...View attachment 282143


Love that '62 bubble top. One of my favorite rides.


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 11, 2021)

Good mornin' my old fart brethren. Happy Veterans Day.


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Big where are you....how is the China flu treating ya today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Big where are you....how is the China flu treating ya today.


I was reading there is a new unknown illness spreading in North Carolina now
My wife's aunt and her family now have it, They are calling it a stomach virus , I say Bull shiit.
More like a 3rd world disease that was brought here by the Illegals they have been flying all over our fine Country .


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 11, 2021)

boo said:


> bubba, it has a 496 ci. chevy big block...I doubt if I have a chance  to get it, gonna have to be cheap for me to add another one without selling a few first...



That oughta light them up and scoot..................


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2021)

Alec Baldwin Is Officially in Legal Trouble After Fatally Shooting His Cinematographer (msn.com)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Alec Baldwin Is Officially in Legal Trouble After Fatally Shooting His Cinematographer (msn.com)


Excellent Arrogant Dicckhead needs his knees buckled 
Could not happen to a nicer Guy
His defense is I did not load the gun. But he should have double check it 1st.
Super recklessness is a charge too.


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2021)

The inflation effect....Gold today $1870       Silver back over $25


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

boo said:


> bubba, it has a 496 ci. chevy big block...I doubt if I have a chance  to get it, gonna have to be cheap for me to add another one without selling a few first...


Oh man, sounds nice. Good luck to you, hope you get it.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Big where are you....how is the China flu treating ya today.



hey there Amigo..today is the worst day of the four , Swede and me are both sick as dogs this morning........so we are just going to chill out today and try and get a handle on this crap , thanks for asking


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hey there Amigo..today is the worst day of the four , Swede and me are both sick as dogs this morning........so we are just going to chill out today and try and get a handle on this crap , thanks for asking


Speedy Recovery for all dam it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)

Leaf Time  How ,many bags today LOL
Later


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

I mulch them anymore. Seems odd, but raking leaves and bagging them can trash my back as bad as shoveling snow for some reason.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hey there Amigo..today is the worst day of the four , Swede and me are both sick as dogs this morning........so we are just going to chill out today and try and get a handle on this crap , thanks for asking


Appreciate the feed back on the effects of China virus. Get well. Double up on cal mag.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I mulch them anymore. Seems odd, but raking leaves and bagging them can trash my back as bad as shoveling snow for some reason.
> 
> Bubba


I use the smaller lawn tractor with a grass catcher one load fills a large green landscape bucket . (Very Large) hard to carry. So I ride and dump, ride and dump.
Sometimes I pee too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I use the smaller lawn tractor with a grass catcher one load fills a large green landscape bucket . (Very Large) hard to carry. So I ride and dump, ride and dump.
> Sometimes I pee too.


I need to figure out how to bolt this down to the mower


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I use the smaller lawn tractor with a grass catcher one load fills a large green landscape bucket . (Very Large) hard to carry. So I ride and dump, ride and dump.
> Sometimes I pee too.


I have two mowers, both are powered, but are "walk behind" type. A Honda, and a Snapper.

Need a rider, would make things easier. Would like 3 things. Reliable, That vacuum bagger dealio, and a snow plow attachment.

Thinking John Deere.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I need to figure out how to bolt this down to the mower
> View attachment 282189


That created a horrible image in my noodle. Back in the college days a group of buds decided to go together and rent a regular "mom and Dad" type house.

It had one odd feature. In one of the corners of the living room, was an actual hooked up and functioning toilet. What ever.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I need to figure out how to bolt this down to the mower
> View attachment 282189


The riding around on mower while seated on throne, pants down and all would be funny. The "cleanup" would be hysterical. Maybe a shower curtain surround for privacy...lol

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I have two mowers, both are powered, but are "walk behind" type. A Honda, and a Snapper.
> 
> Need a rider, would make things easier. Would like 3 things. Reliable, That vacuum bagger dealio, and a snow plow attachment.
> 
> ...


The only Lawn Garden tractor I ever owned that could actually plow a thick heavy snow was an Old Gilson Tractor also made for Monty Ward yrs ago, that sucker was built like a brick shit house . It could push snow all day with the weights and chains on the 20 inch tires. I still have it but needs to be finished , I started a restro 3 yrs ago and back got so bad It sleeps in a shed now.












Not cheap toys at all built just like their Big Bros and are work horses
People sell them cheap and parts are mostly avail on ebay from time to time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> The riding around on mower while seated on throne, pants down and all would be funny. The "cleanup" would be hysterical. Maybe a shower curtain surround for privacy...lol
> 
> Bubba


It would be a composter version   Shiit falls right down into the blades gets eviscerated  and viola instant lawn fert


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

Oh.... didn't think of that angle.


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2021)

I always mulch mow....grass all summer and leaves until the last one has fallen.  Like a free application of fertilizer.  Lots of nutrients in mulch.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

pute said:


> I always mulch mow....grass all summer and leaves until the last one has fallen.  Like a free application of fertilizer.  Lots of nutrients in mulch.


Yup, same here.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2021)

Me too. I always mulch unless there are to many leaves and then i sometimes use my bag.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

My last house suffered that problem, if I didn't bag some, it was like a load of dirt on the grass. There, I had place to compost, so no problem. Now my "leaf amount" is just about right to mulch all year.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2021)

It is a process.   I don't let to many fall before mulching.  I have two large trees in my yard and although I am not overwhelmed they do drop a ton of leaves.  Especially my Golden Maple.  I planted it over 20 years ago.  I hate bagging leaves.  My Bradford Pear (non fruit bearring) is only 7 years old so not full grown yet.  But still pretty good sized tree.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

I shovel snow the same way. As it's falling, only inch or two, scrape it off, go inside, little later repeat. That way I don't kill my back doing it all at once.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2021)

I still have a few leaves on my pear tree.....blowing leaves all over today as it is windy.  Here is a picture.  She suffered from fire blight for a couple of years but the Arborist saved it.  Set her back but healthy now.  Will grow into a nice shade tree.  






You can see my Maple over the top of my roof.  Huge beautiful tree.  Shades the whole side of my house in the summer.


----------



## boo (Nov 11, 2021)

I've got over 500 oaks on my property, using a bagger is the only way to not smother my lawn...this year I'm considering a DR tow behind bagger...my ferris mulching bagger has gotten way too difficult for this old man to fight...this is my baby tractor, a 1957 farmall cub...


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2021)

Your cars and tractors are well maintained.  Looks like you spend a lot of time at it.  Good job.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Oh man, sounds nice. Good luck to you, hope you get it.
> 
> Bubba


I bet it'll pass anything on the road except a gas station!


----------



## boo (Nov 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Your cars and tractors are well maintained.  Looks like you spend a lot of time at it.  Good job.


there's no sense in investing money in such equipment if one doesn't take care of them...I do care for my gear and thanks for the kind words...it's a full time job keeping up with all the crap I have...add in 3 hours a day in the garden and you can see why I'm always busy...hippie, I have my own fuel tank and pump so I fill up before I leave the house...in my world fuel is a necessary expense...10.50 a gallon for 110 octane and 3.99 a gallon for ethanol free 90 octane...I use a lot...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 11, 2021)

At $10.50 a gallon, I'd need a co-signer! I imagine the ones you're gassing up with that are only going a quarter mile at a whack, and at a really rapid rate.


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2021)

@ Boo, I am always busy and I don't have near as much property and as many toys as you do.  Life has gotten a bit slower since I sold my cabin and the condos though.  But there is always something needing doing here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)

My 160lb puppy is snoring like a fright train It sounds so relaxing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)

But the 3am roam arounds are getting old


----------



## boo (Nov 11, 2021)

roster, my big boy has a habit of putting his head on the bed and stares at me until I get up to see what it is he wants...it's usually he needs to take a dump or his toilet isn't full...yeah, he has his own toilet, won't drink out of a bowl but loves his his hose water...
hippie, anything that has a compression ratio of more that 10.1 gets fuel added to the 90 octane alcohol free gas...the silver camaro and my black 55 chevy both run straight 110...it may be pricey but you can't take it with you...


----------



## boo (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

And that's the tooth!

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 12, 2021)

I don't have any oaks, but I have coconut and rubber trees <-- Think: "LEAVES!" When a rubber tree leaf falls, it makes a crashing sound you can hear for 100'.  And a leaf falls dang near every minute.  

When a coconut leaf falls... don't be under it!  You could get a broken neck.  

So... mulching is out.  I have a sooper leaf blower to blow the rubber tree leaves from my driveway, but the coconut palm leaves from the 5 trees have to be dragged away across the road into the woods.  (*pant, puf*)


----------



## giggy (Nov 12, 2021)

Morning  Walt and the rest. Yall sleeping your lives away. Happy fry-day peoples, yall have a great one.


----------



## Africanna (Nov 12, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^I went with gold.  My gut says to buy more but hopefully there is still hope for the Red, White and the Blue.  I don't trust crypto just yet.  I guess I have just gotten to cautious in my old age.


Crypto already starting to establish itself as a good store of wealth.  Predictions are it will overtake gold as a SoW


----------



## Africanna (Nov 12, 2021)

boo said:


> View attachment 282139


Bury it alive


----------



## Africanna (Nov 12, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Trust it. Seriously. Nothing wrong with gold at all, I'm heavier into silver.
> 
> If it hasn't already, crypto will swallow the dollar which is doomed.
> 
> Bubba


And most other currencies for that matter.  Banks already starting to embrace crypto and get involved in ETF's


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 12, 2021)

Africanna said:


> Crypto already starting to establish itself as a good store of wealth.  Predictions are it will overtake gold as a SoW


Here is where I must absolutely disagree. 

Crypto is a store of wealth because just like the *Tulpenwindhandel* (tulip craze):

1. Crypto -- like a very special kind of tulip bulb -- cannot be forged or counterfeited.

2. Crypto -- like the Semper Augustus tulip -- has value because people _say_ it has value.

The flip side -- continuing the lock-step comparison to the event that destroyed Holland as THE major world power. (eg: Tulpenwindhandel)

1. Crypto can disappear off the face of the earth in many ways... just like a special tulip bulb, which could be victim of blight.

1.a.  War <-- fortunately, we will never have a big war.  Right?  EMP.
1.b.  Power Outage <-- never happen, since we have world trade running so well. Right?
1.c.  Intentional Sabotage <-- never happen, there are no crazies that just destroy. Right?
1.d.  Carrington Event <-- The one that hit us in 1859... if it hit today, it would destroy anything requiring electricity.  Anything at all.  A quote from NOAA: *"storms half as intense as the 1859 storm happen about every 50 years." "New research shows that "severe" space super-storms occurred in 42 of the last 150 years." *

Lastly -- And get a firm grip on your hiney:  _We just missed! _Lookit:





__





						Near Miss: The Solar Superstorm of July 2012 | Science Mission Directorate
					

Two years ago today, a historic solar storm narrowly missed Earth, prompting forecasters to revise the odds of future impacts.




					science.nasa.gov
				



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*July 23, 2014:* If an asteroid big enough to knock modern civilization back to the *18th century* appeared out of deep space and buzzed the Earth-Moon system, the near-miss would be instant worldwide headline news.

Two years ago, Earth experienced a close shave just as perilous, but most newspapers didn't mention it. The "impactor" was an extreme solar storm, *the most powerful in as much as 150+ years.*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What, Africanna, remains if/when any/all of the above take place?  Humanity will be set back a sooper schitload.  EVERYTHING we know will change.  It would/will be horrible.

All that said, there will be survivors and thrivers.  Always have been, always will be.  And there will be that one thing that Man has valued _no matter where he is_: Aztecs, Romans, Chinese, Egyptians, *all humans* -- all throughout history -- *have valued*...

What? Africanna?  The electric dots and dashes that indicated you were rich?  The ones that evaporated when that clever code was broken/erased/ceased to exist even in meta-universes for any of the very real reasons given above? Could anyone HOLD a crypto or use one without a cell tower nearby?

Q.E.D.

_*nem. con.*_ <-- No rational argument to the contrary is possible.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Alec Baldwin Is Officially in Legal Trouble After Fatally Shooting His Cinematographer (msn.com)





ROSTERMAN said:


> Excellent Arrogant Dicckhead needs his knees buckled Could not happen to a nicer Guy
> His defense is I did not load the gun. But he should have double check it 1st. Super recklessness is a charge too.



My rasty old pappy made me memorize the Shooters 10 commandments before he would let me shoot a bb gun.  Look at how many of them Baldwin violated:




__





						The Ten Commandments of Firearm Safety
					






					www.hunter-ed.com
				






bigsur51 said:


> hey there Amigo..today is the worst day of the four , Swede and me are both sick as dogs this morning........so we are just going to chill out today and try and get a handle on this crap , thanks for asking



How are ya'll doing this morning brother?



ROSTERMAN said:


> Leaf Time  How ,many bags today



We have mostly conifers, but a bazzilion Maple leaves and et al blow over from the park across the street, which I let our lawn care contractor collect and pile at the curb parking, for the city to collect on Leaf Day.  We normally only bring in our landscape contractor once a year, so I sometimes blow the leaves out of the front gardens onto the lawn, using my detachable blower from my shop vac.



Bubba said:


> Oh.... didn't think of that angle.



Envision the phrase, "When the shit hits the fan and is unevenly distributed".  I trust it is a riding mower..........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2021)

wAIT is that Unca walt?




He was the bait


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 12, 2021)

Nope. Walt don't shoot 'em. He grins 'em to death!

Bet that dude had to rinse out his skivvies.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. Walt don't shoot 'em. He grins 'em to death!
> 
> Bet that dude had to rinse out his skivvies.


Yes indeed , he better be buying the others drinks for a year after that save
I wonder how many hits that Leo took before dropping
3 Big gun hunters zoned in on him
Not a fair fight at all


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> wAIT is that Unca walt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hippie:* 
Nope. Walt don't shoot 'em. He grins 'em to death!

Well, ya got me there.  That's me.  I was the bait -- I see it now.  My rifle had no bullets.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 12, 2021)

Got ahold of the GI color-blindness test card.  Pretty kewl.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes indeed , he better be buying the others drinks for a year after that save
> I wonder how many hits that Leo took before dropping
> 3 Big gun hunters zoned in on him
> Not a fair fight at all


I agree.  As we are born, we are helpless against that predator.  But we do not stay as we are born.  We have become the deadliest predator on the planet... and I do not find killing a lion with what amounts to a machine-gun to be "sport".

We should leave the noble, but thoroughly beaten foe to his world.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I agree.  As we are born, we are helpless against that predator.  But we do not stay as we are born.  We have become the deadliest predator on the planet... and I do not find killing a lion with what amounts to a machine-gun to be "sport".
> 
> We should leave the noble, but thoroughly beaten foe to his world.


And don't forget the real bad asses who hunt Elephants 
Them Fucck heads


----------



## Africanna (Nov 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is where I must absolutely disagree.
> 
> Crypto is a store of wealth because just like the *Tulpenwindhandel* (tulip craze):
> 
> ...





Unca Walt said:


> Here is where I must absolutely disagree





Unca Walt said:


> Here is where I must absolutely disagree.
> 
> Crypto is a store of wealth because just like the *Tulpenwindhandel* (tulip craze):
> 
> ...


That's absolutely fine - lets agree to disagree and allow time to run its course and show us


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 12, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Got ahold of the GI color-blindness test card.  Pretty kewl.
> 
> View attachment 282223


I'm gonna blame #5 on my monitor, but I've got to admit that you're a very hansom man.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 12, 2021)

^^^Funny but true story: My big brother's frat brother got the call to head to Detroit for his induction physical. The bus pulls up, and some DI starts screaming at them to get off the bus and run, run, run. Bob looks at the dude and tells him to FO. DI screams even louder. Again, FO, I'm not in your stinkin' army yet, fool. Besides, you can't take me, I'm color blind. The DI smiles and in a quiet voice says, "Son, we've been looking for you."
Turns out that color blind folks went to the head of the class. They needed 'em for counter sniper duty. Normal folks see a green tree. Color blind folks see a gray tree with a big black blob in it. The blob is your target.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Funny but true story: My big brother's frat brother got the call to head to Detroit for his induction physical. The bus pulls up, and some DI starts screaming at them to get off the bus and run, run, run. Bob looks at the dude and tells him to FO. DI screams even louder. Again, FO, I'm not in your stinkin' army yet, fool. Besides, you can't take me, I'm color blind. The DI smiles and in a quiet voice says, "Son, we've been looking for you."
> Turns out that color blind folks went to the head of the class. They needed 'em for counter sniper duty. Normal folks see a green tree. Color blind folks see a gray tree with a big black blob in it. The blob is your target.


True dat.  Holy schit.  I din' think anybody knew that.  They were generally used in hoppycoptators.


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2021)

A mother is in the kitchen making dinner for her family when her daughter walks in. “Mother, where do babies come from?” The mother thinks for a few seconds and says, “Well dear, Mommy and Daddy fall in love and get married. One night they go into their bedroom, they kiss and hug, and have sex.” The daughter looks puzzled so the mother continues, “That means the daddy puts his penis in the mommy’s vagina. That’s how you get a baby, honey.” The child seems to comprehend. “Oh, I see, but the other night when I came into your room you had daddy’s penis in your mouth. What do you get when you do that?” “Jewelry, my dear. Jewelry.”


----------



## Bubba (Nov 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm gonna blame #5 on my monitor, but I've got to admit that you're a very hansom man.


What? Clear as a bell 45.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2021)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 13, 2021)

Africanna said:


> That's absolutely fine - lets agree to disagree and allow time to run its course and show us


You can say that again! That don't mean you haveta repeat it! [/Stanilaus Koslovky -- Stalag 17's "Animal"]


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 13, 2021)

This can give you nightmares:

https://www.goldismoney2.com/attachments/lively-tits-gif.232122/


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Funny but true story: My big brother's frat brother got the call to head to Detroit for his induction physical. The bus pulls up, and some DI starts screaming at them to get off the bus and run, run, run. Bob looks at the dude and tells him to FO. DI screams even louder. Again, FO, I'm not in your stinkin' army yet, fool. Besides, you can't take me, I'm color blind. The DI smiles and in a quiet voice says, "Son, we've been looking for you."  Turns out that color blind folks went to the head of the class. They needed 'em for counter sniper duty. Normal folks see a green tree. Color blind folks see a gray tree with a big black blob in it. The blob is your target.



A less funny story is that based on my test scores, the USMC recruiter told me I could be anything I wanted in the crouch, so I signed up to be a pilot, only to have them discover at my third physical at MCRD that I was red green color blind, so couldn't be a military pilot and was assigned to infantry.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A less funny story is that based on my test scores, they USMC recruiter told me I could be anything I wanted in the crouch, so I signed up to be a pilot, only to have them discover at my third physical at MCRD that I was red green color blind, so couldn't be a pilot and was assigned to infantry.


They did the same with me The Navy wanted me to drive the Subs.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 282245


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy Shatterday!   Football today.  I deserve a day off...no garden....no yard...no honey do's.  Probably no place to sleep when I tell this to Mrs Pute.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 282248


That done gimme a headache for a whole HOUR.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A less funny story is that based on my test scores, the USMC recruiter told me I could be anything I wanted in the crouch, so I signed up to be a pilot, only to have them discover at my third physical at MCRD that I was red green color blind, so couldn't be a military pilot and was assigned to infantry.


Number 5, right?

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2021)

Bubba said:


> What? Clear as a bell 45.
> 
> Bubba


That was #3, stud muffins.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

You didn't see the 45 on #5? Not that there's anything "wrong" with that?

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2021)

Thank God for hash! I'd beat myself up getting stuff ready for winter and my back was screaming. Took my bride to our Friday drinks and laughs place. Half a beer in, I'm ready to puke from extrema back pain. Old Hen had already downed her first and was working on the second before I finished #1. Got half of #2 down, and the pain eased up a bit, enough to get a short #3.
Went home, cuddled up in bed, thought seriously about eating a few opioids, but grabbed the hash pipe instead. Good choice! Back pain was gone enough I could enjoy the rest of the evening.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2021)

Bubba said:


> You didn't see the 45 on #5? Not that there's anything "wrong" with that?
> 
> Bubba


There's a gay dude in the OFC. Gimmie a kiss and I'll tell ya who.....


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

We all know about Roster.


----------



## boo (Nov 13, 2021)

you guys have issues with gays...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2021)

Only if they are behind me in line.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

Roster needs a pusher man for diy suppositories. Straight, gay, or both.
Matters not. He's in pain mang!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

Boo you got me looking at cars....toy, not daily driver, you know, a line burner.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Nov 13, 2021)

this is for the rosterman...


----------



## boo (Nov 13, 2021)

and this is for bubba...yeah, I understand my friend...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

boo said:


> and this is for bubba...yeah, I understand my friend...View attachment 282285


In Bubba case he is talking the other kind of skid marks LOL


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

Maybe, but not that long!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2021)

Am at a loss for words.


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2021)

This isn't your father's forum.  Please continue.


----------



## boo (Nov 13, 2021)

it's gettin near that time of year once again...I'm down for the holidays...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Roster needs a pusher man for diy suppositories. Straight, gay, or both.
> Matters not. He's in pain mang!
> 
> Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)

Reminds me of Pute picking out his morning suit


----------



## giggy (Nov 14, 2021)

morning old farts. got a little chill in the air this morn somewhere around 29º. got plastered last night, we met up with friends and had mexican. the lady's margaritas were almost nothing but mixer. i had a texas margarita that had no ice but it was strong. we had a new waitress and she was lost, poor girl she was trying. we stopped one of the older waiters that knows us and he gave us three more margaritas that he must have used half a bottle in. then we went and brunt a couple of doobies, i pretty much crawled into the house. feel pretty good for being blisted like that.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 14, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Number 5, right? Bubba



Number 2, but apparently affected by age, as the only number I can now see clearly on the screen is Number 1, so it includes Number 5.  I wonder how much longer before boys start to look as attractive as girls do now??


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Africanna (Nov 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 282308


The joy of genetics and DNA.

I'll stick with the good old landrace varieties


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2021)

Morning OFC.   Staff has been busy doing some house cleaning this morning.  Thanks Roster.  

All my fricken football teams lost again yesterday.  You can actually get used to loosing.....Lets see how our local pro team does today.  

Going out for breakfast today.  A nice guy bomb to start the day .  

@walt....good thing I have a WHITE dog.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 14, 2021)

Japanese clothing style fad... The skirts are opaque.


----------



## boo (Nov 14, 2021)

good afternoon folks, just got back from getting my covid test for a tuesday proceedure...don't any of you sonsabeotches breathe in my direction, I gotta isolate for 2 days...tomorrow I prep for a colonoscopy...doc said I can bring guests, anyone wanna come watch...when you get old it's no big deal...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Japanese clothing style fad... The skirts are opaque.
> 
> View attachment 282327
> View attachment 282328
> View attachment 282329


They look like young men LOL
Calm down Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)

An old, blind Marine wanders into an all-girl biker bar by mistake.
He finds his way to a bar stool and orders a shot of Jack Daniels.
After sitting there for a while, he yells to the bartender, 'Hey, you wanna hear a blonde joke?'
The bar immediately falls absolutely silent.
In a very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says,
'Before you tell that joke I think it is only fair, given that you are blind, that you should know five things:
1. The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat.
2. The bouncer is a blonde girl.
3. I'm a 6-foot tall, 175-pound blonde woman with a black belt in karate.
4. The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a professional weight lifter.
5. The lady to your right is blonde and a professional wrestler.
Now, think about it seriously, do you still wanna tell that blonde joke?'
The blind Marine thinks for a second, shakes his head and mutters, 'No...not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times.'


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2021)

boo said:


> good afternoon folks, just got back from getting my covid test for a tuesday proceedure...don't any of you sonsabeotches breathe in my direction, I gotta isolate for 2 days...tomorrow I prep for a colonoscopy...doc said I can bring guests, anyone wanna come watch...when you get old it's no big deal...


Roster wants to watch and participate....When the doc is done it is his turn.  Old or not you are about to find out how big of a deal it its.


----------



## boo (Nov 14, 2021)

it's the prep that just kills me, no food and a thorough flushing...I've had a few pute, I've had far worse shiit done to my poor body and have bounced back so far...


----------



## kevinn (Nov 14, 2021)

Hippie will bring his toothbrush


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)

boo said:


> good afternoon folks, just got back from getting my covid test for a tuesday proceedure...don't any of you sonsabeotches breathe in my direction, I gotta isolate for 2 days...tomorrow I prep for a colonoscopy...doc said I can bring guests, anyone wanna come watch...when you get old it's no big deal...


Oh Crist Man Now ya got Bubba all excited ,




Best of Luck ........... Hope for the best Bro


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)

boo said:


> good afternoon folks, just got back from getting my covid test for a tuesday proceedure...don't any of you sonsabeotches breathe in my direction, I gotta isolate for 2 days...tomorrow I prep for a colonoscopy...doc said I can bring guests, anyone wanna come watch...when you get old it's no big deal...


Pleasae let me know if they find Gelbert
I always have worried about him


----------



## Bubba (Nov 14, 2021)

boo said:


> it's the prep that just kills me, no food and a thorough flushing...I've had a few pute, I've had far worse shiit done to my poor body and have bounced back so far...


I set them for as early in the am as possible. Less time for starving.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2021)

boo said:


> it's the prep that just kills me, no food and a thorough flushing...I've had a few pute, I've had far worse shiit done to my poor body and have bounced back so far...


I have had two.  Next one in 5 years at 75.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 14, 2021)

Never had one. Sounds fun, though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Never had one. Sounds fun, though.


Be careful Bubba will be knocking down your door to help you with your 1st probing LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 14, 2021)

boo said:


> good afternoon folks, just got back from getting my covid test for a tuesday proceedure...don't any of you sonsabeotches breathe in my direction, I gotta isolate for 2 days...tomorrow I prep for a colonoscopy...doc said I can bring guests, anyone wanna come watch...when you get old it's no big deal...





boo said:


> it's the prep that just kills me, no food and a thorough flushing...I've had a few pute, I've had far worse shiit done to my poor body and have bounced back so far...



Commiseration brother!  Way better than sigmoidoscopie don't you think??


----------



## Bubba (Nov 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Be careful Bubba will be knocking down your door to help you with your 1st probing LOL


Oh heck no....if I go there it's going to be like "Indiana Bubba and the quest for the Holy Toothbrush." No doubt roster will want to use the handle to insert one of his bullets. So....sniff before using.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## boo (Nov 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Commiseration brother!  Way better than sigmoidoscopie don't you think??


they took the sigmoid colon out back in 2012, 19 days of sitting at deaths door and I was clueless...bastages gave me my last rights and sent me home to die...that didn't work out well...fuggers...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)

There still may be some hope for this Country yet




Rooster Out


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2021)

Boo, I bet you would need a wheel barrow to carry your medical records.


----------



## boo (Nov 14, 2021)

dunno about that pute but  it would certainly fill a thumbdrive...I've had the shiit beat out of me but somehow I keep on ticking...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

yeah Boo,  I would wager the life was worth the loaded thumb drive .. like all of us still looking at dirt from this side it's still good


----------



## boo (Nov 14, 2021)

patwi, there were some days that I would argue that point and I have the scars to prove it...damn near 100 staples in my belly is enough to last any man a lifetime...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 14, 2021)

boo said:


> dunno about that pute but  it would certainly fill a thumbdrive...I've had the shiit beat out of me but somehow I keep on ticking...


And when it comes down to it, that's all that matters. When you're sick, you can get better. When you're dead, you can't get deader.


----------



## boo (Nov 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> And when it comes down to it, that's all that matters. When you're sick, you can get better. When you're dead, you can't get deader.


sometimes there is no getting better bro, sometimes it's deal with it or die trying...the waters can get pretty deep when you get right down to it...


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2021)

One thing is for sure....most all of us have chewed a lot of dirt.  Some more than others.  I'm just happy to still be here.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 15, 2021)

boo said:


> good afternoon folks, just got back from getting my covid test for a tuesday proceedure...don't any of you sonsabeotches breathe in my direction, I gotta isolate for 2 days...tomorrow I prep for a colonoscopy...doc said I can bring guests, anyone wanna come watch...when you get old it's no big deal...


@boo -- When you lay down, look at the doc and tell him:

"You are about to go where no man has gone before."


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 15, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Commiseration brother!  Way better than sigmoidoscopie don't you think??


GAWD!  Back in the Olden Days...

I remember a horrible day when I was on my elbows and knees, and the fiend doctor had a trumpet stuck so far up Himself that I was having trouble swallowing.

The really worst part?  There was a teenage candy-striper student watching the procedure.

Jeez.

What I did not understand was why he had to root around in there with his finger.  And I dunno how he could do that with his hands on my shoulders.  ??


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 15, 2021)

boo said:


> they took the sigmoid colon out back in 2012, 19 days of sitting at deaths door and I was clueless...bastages gave me my last rights and sent me home to die...that didn't work out well...fuggers...





boo said:


> dunno about that pute but  it would certainly fill a thumbdrive...I've had the shiit beat out of me but somehow I keep on ticking...





Hippie420 said:


> And when it comes down to it, that's all that matters. When you're sick, you can get better. When you're dead, you can't get deader.





pute said:


> One thing is for sure....most all of us have chewed a lot of dirt.  Some more than others.  I'm just happy to still be here.



When I look at my medical procedure history as compared to some of my friends, I feel lucky and gifted.  I also imagine what our lives would have been like under the same circumstances only a hundred years ago..........................


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

@WeedHopper in his Natural elements Doing the Yard
Wait does Grass even grow where he is ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 15, 2021)

I have some of the nicest grass in my neighborhood. Im like Pute. I even mow in different directions each time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I have some of the nicest grass in my neighborhood. Im like Pute. I even mow in different directions each time.


I knew that I say the lawn in that last batch of Nudes you sent out
Glad to see you in good spirits ...............
But
Do you wear that outfit in the front yard too?


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @WeedHopper in his Natural elements Doing the Yard
> Wait does Grass even grow where he is ?


Looks like scene from true detectives...

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Looks like scene from true detectives...
> 
> Bubba


Your the lines from a Movie
Lets hide behind the chainsaws over there


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Ever see what a professional weed wacker can do with the string replaced with Piano wire instead


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Your the lines from a Movie
> Lets hide behind the chainsaws over there


Remember when the guy was walking around in underwear while donning a gas mask.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

I always enjoyed the Gillman (Creature from the Black Lagoon)


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ever see what a professional weed wacker can do with the string replaced with Piano wire instead


I've got a gizmo that goes on mine, saw blade. Also has extension and 10 inch chainsaw for tree limbs. Everytime I fire it up, I think of Texas chainsaw massacre.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I always enjoyed the Gillman (Creature from the Black Lagoon)
> View attachment 282378


Just watched all three, last one not quite production quality. I also had the model of the creature.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Just watched all three, last one not quite production quality. I also had the model of the creature.
> 
> Bubba


Actually the tech used for the creature was ahead of its time
Real man in suit , I believe so type of air tanks were used for underwater scenes.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 15, 2021)

I built the Revel model of him when I was a kid, along with Big Frank and the Werewolf. Oops, forgot the Mummy and Dracula, too. Got into spooky movies at a really young age.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I built the Revel model of him when I was a kid, along with Big Frank and the Werewolf. Oops, forgot the Mummy and Dracula, too. Got into spooky movies at a really young age.


I had em all too Then they came out with Glow in the dark ones
I always wondered if I irradiated myself by letting them sleep on my night stands.


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2021)

Personally glow in the dark prophylactics we're a lot more fun to play with.  Especially when a girl was involved.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Personally glow in the dark prophylactics we're a lot more fun to play with.  Especially when a girl was involved.


Oh don't get me started 
I have quite a few vintage toys packed away in my bag of tricks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Personally glow in the dark prophylactics we're a lot more fun to play with.  Especially when a girl was involved.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 15, 2021)

I can remember the smell of plastic model glue ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

patwi said:


> I can remember the smell of plastic model glue ..


That's why they changed the age to only 16 yr could buy it LOL


----------



## Patwi (Nov 15, 2021)

I priced a model of a P - 51 the other day .. $35 and less challenge // **





.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

patwi said:


> I priced a model of a P - 51 the other day .. $35 and less challenge // **
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sell the snap together now  They suuck


----------



## Patwi (Nov 15, 2021)

yeah .. saw those too




.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

patwi said:


> hat size
> yeah .. saw those too
> 
> 
> ...


What size 1/8th scale


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Actually the tech used for the creature was ahead of its time
> Real man in suit , I believe so type of air tanks were used for underwater scenes.


Untill the third one, see bubbles, 1 and 2 are the bomb.  Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

patwi said:


> I can remember the smell of plastic model glue ..


Toluene, main ingredient. Used it for cleaning circuit boards. Don't sniff!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 15, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Toluene, main ingredient. Used it for cleaning circuit boards. Don't sniff!
> 
> Bubba


Yup, I know all about sniffing glue, smoking banana peals and drinking cough syrup.  I did it all and I'm fine just look at me now.   Roster, Hopper and Boo came by for a sniff.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Yup, I know all about sniffing glue, smoking banana peals and drinking cough syrup.  I did it all and I'm fine just look at me now.   Roster, Hopper and Boo came by for a sniff.


Wholly beaver shot batman!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Wholly beaver shot batman!
> 
> Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 15, 2021)

Testers was good, but Welwood for the win.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 15, 2021)

we only had testers from woolsworth which also had the plastic models


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 16, 2021)

Here is a hand-carved model of the Rovin' Rhoda.  It was flown by Lt. Irv Snedeker -- he got his prop shot off at ten-feet of altitude at the Kraut-held Prague Aerodrome.  He took the entire German Luftwaffe and sojers there prisoner.  <-- TINS






The nose on the other side has "4 BOLTS" on it.  There were four buddies that all had that on that side of their P-51's...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

Yrs ago I tried to fly one on a tether cord (flew in circles with me in middle) Pain in azz to start and fly alone LOL.




Testor's P 51 Cox engine


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2021)

I go flying so high when I'm stoned.  I'm not a pilot but  I have logged lots of miles.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 16, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is a hand-carved model of the Rovin' Rhoda.  It was flown by Lt. Irv Snedeker -- he got his prop shot off at ten-feet of altitude at the Kraut-held Prague Aerodrome.  He took the entire German Luftwaffe and sojers there prisoner.  <-- TINS
> 
> View attachment 282426
> 
> ...







__





						Irving E Snedeker  | American Air Museum in Britain
					






					www.americanairmuseum.com


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 16, 2021)

*HOLY SHIITBALLS, HIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!*

I never knew there was a museum in Britain... and that Irv was mentioned in it!! 

Far out!  I've got the URL now.  

Somewhere on this very computer, I have the only known photo taken of the Rovin' Rhoda... and I cannot find it.  If/when I do... I will post it -- if only so that it does not leave this earth...


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 16, 2021)

Dangit... I cannot find the dang pic.

I note the Brit museum has misspelled the plane's name.  It is Rhoda, not Rhondah.

I also note they misspelled Irv's last name.  That is how there are now a recorded 110 variants of our name.  But I have the signature of the FIRST Sneakydicker to learn to write (prior to 1665).






So I know how to spell it.

Here is Irv's P-51 on takeoff.  You can make out the "4 BOLTS" on the nose.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)

P- 51 were the best fighters of all the ones out there whether axis or allies ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is a hand-carved model of the Rovin' Rhoda.  It was flown by Lt. Irv Snedeker -- he got his prop shot off at ten-feet of altitude at the Kraut-held Prague Aerodrome.  He took the entire German Luftwaffe and sojers there prisoner.  <-- TINS
> 
> View attachment 282426
> 
> ...


Was there a movie or part in a movie that talked of this I seem to remember that


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

Man rolled up the walls and closed all the doors today
Everyone OK?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

Has anyone here ever had to make an Eljer toilet flush valve removal tool?
It uses a piece of 2inch pvc pipe and then you cut 4 notches in the end. Oh dang I forgot Potheads


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 16, 2021)

patwi said:


> P- 51 were the best fighters of all the ones out there whether axis or allies ..



Once the P-51's and P-38's started escorting the B-17's over Germany, the German's lost so many planes that they stopped trying to attack the bombers and hid their remaining planes for special occasions.  It wasn't that they couldn't build new planes fast enough, they couldn't field enough pilots.

They switched to radar controlled antiaircraft guns instead.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

Any word from Big?


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Was there a movie or part in a movie that talked of this I seem to remember that


Crikey... First it was Weedie blowin' Your Humble Obdn't &tc away with my Family being in the Brit War Museum for Yankees, and now ROSTY tells me that Irv's adventure-cum *"Family Record-Setting For Capturing Entire German Units Of Luftwaffe And Wehrmacht"* got inna movies.

Did I ever tell youse guys about my 9-times grampa who, at age 21, escaped while kneeling (and hobbled) in front of his own soon-to-be-grave (the Brits were about to hang him) in downtown Manhattan Island?

Kewl story.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Once the P-51's and P-38's started escorting the B-17's over Germany, the German's lost so many planes that they stopped trying to attack the bombers and hid their remaining planes for special occasions.  It wasn't that they couldn't build new planes fast enough, they couldn't field enough pilots.
> 
> They switched to radar controlled antiaircraft guns instead.


The history link to B-17 casualties points out that danger from the Luftwaffe was minimal compared to the deadly German flak.

Two items were mentioned:

1.  Fighters had gun cameras.  Therefore there are literally hours where one can observe B-17's being shot all to hell by Luftwaffe fighter plane attacks.  But only a few rare seconds have been recorded for the result of the computer-controlled flak guns and their devastation.

2.  Despite the movies -- ALL of them -- formations of B-17's did NOT fly straight and level as they approached the enemy.  If they did, the flak would wipe them all from the sky.  They flew for no more than a few seconds before making a gentle zig... a few more seconds for a zag.  It was enough to reduce the effectiveness of the flak to just deadly as opposed to completely destructive.

It so happens I knew a guy named Peter Grell who served on a flak gun in Bremen.  We were sitting in his back yard when an airliner flew over at about 5000 feet.  He looked up and said, _"Walt, if a bomber flew over so straight and leveI as that, I  could put one in the cockpit from here with my Fliegerabwehrkanone  88."_


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 17, 2021)

OK -- You guys know I come from a military Family.  So here is some fargin trivia I would bet my sister's hiney on that y'all never knew:

The deadly 88 Flak gun that took down those bombers...  That actual cannon was so fargin kewl, that _they put it on the Tiger 1 kampfwagen_. <-- Same gun.

And of course, we all know that the Flak Kanone was used for ground fire.  One of the things not shown too much (since we won) was the effectiveness of this pinnacle weapon. The Allies had absolutely nothing like it.

Count the white rings.  One for each tank or airplane:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The history link to B-17 casualties points out that danger from the Luftwaffe was minimal compared to the deadly German flak.
> 
> Two items were mentioned:
> 
> ...



Depends on what part of the war of which we speak.  The Luftwaffe was so effective prior to the P-38 and P-51 escorts, that the US invested in those two long range fighters.  After they were introduced into the European Theater, not so much.

Because my father was a waist gunner on a B-17 and came home after 32 missions with a Distinguished Flying Cross with three Oak Leaf Clusters, an Air Metal, and a Bronze, Star unfit for overseas duty due to “Residuals From Operational Fatigue” (flak happy, currently referred to as PTSD), I did deep research on the 306th bomber squadron, including their now unclassified sortie record and diary and wrote the history for our family.

The 88’s were grouped together to a single radar fire control, and were so effective that we often lost so many B-17’s that we didn't have enough planes left to fly subsequent missions.  Dad recounted instances where his own planes did barely make it back, but were scrapped for parts afterwards and they sometimes didn’t have enough operational planes left to fly missions, even stripping useable parts off the junked planes.

I have flak fragments that did hit him in his flak jacket without killing him and he lost a number of fellow crew members, including the waist gunner directly behind him, as well as the tail gunner.

Dad signed up for 24 missions, but was extended to 36 and signed up to fly in the lead plane that took the most serious damage, to limit it to 32.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2021)

My Old Man carried shrapnel in his face and body from an 88 'til the day he died. Had a chunk removed from his left shoulder the size of your thumb that he said saved his life.
He was in a company of 160 men that were going across the Rapido river in Italy the next morning. That night, the Germans lobbed a few 88 rounds into their area. A large chunk jacked through the foxhole he was in, the bulk of which wound up in his shoulder. A rifleman that can't lift his left arm is useless, so they sent him walking alone back to the rear to get aid. The next morning, 159 men crossed the river. 15 machine gun nests opened up on them. 12 men made it back.


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2021)

Morning.  Bad mania attack yesterday so I wasn't around much.  I suffer from by polar syndrome.  I rarely get attacks anymore but it kicked my arise yesterday.  I refuse to take meds for this because of the side effects.  It puts me in a terrible frame of mind and I am better off if I stay by myself until the depression passes.  Better today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning.  Bad mania attack yesterday so I wasn't around much.  I suffer from by polar syndrome.  I rarely get attacks anymore but it kicked my arise yesterday.  I refuse to take meds for this because of the side effects.  It puts me in a terrible frame of mind and I am better off if I stay by myself until the depression passes.  Better today.


Glad you feel Better Brother , I too get into my own mind at times 
Succks Balls . There is rumor that my Dad suffered from Bi Polar too.
I prob do as well, no meds or docs either. 
I have a hard time finishing projects to the very end 99% done and then I get it finished later .
Don't beat yourself up You do a Great Job


----------



## Africanna (Nov 17, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning.  Bad mania attack yesterday so I wasn't around much.  I suffer from by polar syndrome.  I rarely get attacks anymore but it kicked my arise yesterday.  I refuse to take meds for this because of the side effects.  It puts me in a terrible frame of mind and I am better off if I stay by myself until the depression passes.  Better today.


Nice that you're feeling better.  Stay strong


----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 282447


Yes. And they need to return to this. Anyone objects, beat down.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)

ALRIGHY BIG IS BACK


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Yes. And they need to return to this. Anyone objects, beat down.
> 
> Bubba


First one I saluted only had 48 stars. There's a couple 'o guys on here that's first flag only had 13.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> First one I saluted only had 48 stars. There's a couple 'o guys on here that's first flag only had 13.....


Well, I remember when they _changed_ the Pledge of Allegiance.  They added, "under God", and made sure we added that from then on.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

Then took it out of schools for the same reason.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, I remember when they _changed_ the Pledge of Allegiance.  They added, "under God", and made sure we added that from then on.


That was a year and three months before I was hatched.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 17, 2021)

Seventh grade.

Jeebus.  I AM old.  Doan get me wrong -- I may have claimed that when I joined up they gimme a smoothbore gun with a rock on the side to make sparks.

Nossir.  I got a breech-loading, rifled beauty offa Brit I offed:






But get this for really odd stuff:  I had an *"I Like Ike"* button, and can remember the campaign.  Adlai Stevenson said, "_Don't elect a general." _

That went over like Komodo puke: Ike was wildly popular for his WWII record, and other people picked up on it and said:  _"How do you feel about George Washington, Mr. Stevenson?_

So Ike got elected President in 1953.  Later on, he was for a short time, my Commander-in-Chief.  <-- TINS


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2021)

I'd rather see a pic of your "Free Sacco and Vanzetti" shirt!

Thought you qualified with a matchlock?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd rather see a pic of your "Free Sacco and Vanzetti" shirt!
> 
> Thought you qualified with a matchlock?


Hey!  By dis time, you oughta not try to call and raise Hisself in the Ancient Department.

You wanna see a picture of Himself with a beautiful wheellock musket made in France for a Russian prince in 1629, but sold/delivered instead to my _12-times_ Grampa?

For the fargin record, that is Himself in the pic below.  The folks at the Rijksmuseum in Amsterdam actually shut the place down when Beauty Witch and Your Humble Obdn't &tc told them I was there to do research on my 11-times grampa.  You'd think I was the Prodigal Son returning.  They treated us like rock stars.

That is a 17th century A'dam Militia outfit they put me in, then dusted my hands (they all wore white gloves) and handed me my GGGGGGGGGGGrampa Jan's beautiful gun.  I got fargin chills!

Then they tooken a pic of me.  So, yeah, sorta.  I can predate the Revolution by a century and a half...


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2021)

Good morning 

Unca , I never get tired of hearing about your life , thanks for sharing

we are moving slowly this morning , moving being the key word here

Swede and I are thinking of taking a week or 10 days off in December , maybe go to the beach in Florida somewhere and just lay n the beach and soak up some sunshine

we are for sure going down to Tucson to see my 88 year old sister whom I have not seen in 35 years and then up to Idaho to see my 75 year old brother whom I have not seen in 25 years


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 18, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning.  Bad mania attack yesterday so I wasn't around much.  I suffer from by polar syndrome.  I rarely get attacks anymore but it kicked my arise yesterday.  I refuse to take meds for this because of the side effects.  It puts me in a terrible frame of mind and I am better off if I stay by myself until the depression passes.  Better today.



Glad you're feeling better brother!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Seventh grade.
> 
> Jeebus.  I AM old.  Doan get me wrong -- I may have claimed that when I joined up they gimme a smoothbore gun with a rock on the side to make sparks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 18, 2021)

Rosty -- I think you will like this.  This guy will demo how to shoot the Ferguson in combat.  He fires the sumbitch once every ten fargin seconds!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Rosty -- I think you will like this.  This guy will demo how to shoot the Ferguson in combat.  He fires the sumbitch once every ten fargin seconds!!!



Cool Thanks.


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2021)

Morning OFC.  My neighbor two doors down passed from covid last night.  Sad to hear. He was 85 and fully vaccinated.  I need to find out information on the funeral and pay my respects.

Good to hear Big this morning ..... I worry about you bro.  This old world has become a strange place.  Make the best of every day.

13 fargin degrees this morning....one good thing I don't have to worry about spider mites for a few months.  Other than that the cold sucks. I hate the dark days the most.  Hard to get  used to. 

Breakfast time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## boo (Nov 18, 2021)

mornin folks...still not giving a feck about much outside my gate...heading out to buy feed for the creatures, food for me, and a few parts for the 60 impala...seems like a good day to get chores done...thursday night football tonight...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 282537


Reminded me that I live in a cool hood. I left a 20L Wavian gas can with over five gallons of liquid gold in an unlocked van for a week 'cause I forgot where I put it. Still there when I figured it out. Damn cans alone are goin' for $75.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2021)

boo said:


> mornin folks...still not giving a feck about much outside my gate...heading out to buy feed for the creatures, food for me, and a few parts for the 60 impala...seems like a good day to get chores done...thursday night football tonight...


Love a '60 Chevy. Guy across the street in my old hood had one back when they were new. Rear fenders reminded me of ironing boards.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 18, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Swede and I are thinking of taking a week or 10 days off in December , maybe go to the beach in Florida somewhere and just lay n the beach and soak up some sunshine
> 
> we are for sure going down to Tucson to see my 88 year old sister whom I have not seen in 35 years and then up to Idaho to see my 75 year old brother whom I have not seen in 25 years




warmer weather can be good for you guys



.


----------



## boo (Nov 18, 2021)

hippie, it's gotta be my favorite car..the 59 had larger tailfins, they look like ironing boards from the back...I've got a 59 el camino with a hot 409 under the hood, what a hoot to drive...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 18, 2021)

409 stroker I'm guessing .. it has to be fun in a classic



.


----------



## boo (Nov 18, 2021)

the el camino is a stock bore and stroke, dyno'd @ 428hp...now this bad boy is a 409 as well but this is my consumate sleeper...who'd expect this wagon would most likely smoke you at the street light...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

boo said:


> View attachment 282543
> View attachment 282544
> the el camino is a stock bore and stroke, dyno'd @ 428hp...now this bad boy is a 409 as well but this is my consumate sleeper...who'd expect this wagon would most likely smoke you at the street light...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2021)

Had to cringe about that one a little, Roster. When you've got a brother that's five years older than you and a motorhead, you've heard that one plus "Little GTO" more than a million times. Deadman's Curve was another one that got old quickly.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2021)

Boo, '61 wagon? Gotcha a street sleeper there!
I covet thy cars.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2021)

Little Tiki did it again. She crawled up the leg of my shorts while I was laying back in bed and started making weird sounds. Next thing I know, I've got another egg. If she does like she did a few months back, she'll wait a day and lay another one, maybe two.


----------



## boo (Nov 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Little Tiki did it again. She crawled up the leg of my shorts while I was laying back in bed and started making weird sounds. Next thing I know, I've got another egg. If she does like she did a few months back, she'll wait a day and lay another one, maybe two.


hippie, can you explain that post for me, don't sound quite right...


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2021)

^^^^^bwahaha @boo, welcome to the funny farm.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 18, 2021)

I think it's a chicken size cockatiel







.


----------



## Africanna (Nov 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Unca , I never get tired of hearing about your life , thanks for sharing
> 
> ...


Just don't wait another 25 or 35 years to visit again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)

boo said:


> hippie, can you explain that post for me, don't sound quite right...


You have heard of the man who sleeps with the fishes
Well Hippies the man who sleeps with the chickens.............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)

*Man Drinks One Too Many Jägerbombs, Ends Up Sleeping With Chickens*


November 17, 2015
By
Joanna Fantozzi
Oregon-area police arrested an intoxicated man this past weekend on suspicion of burglary and trespassing into a chicken coop




Wikimedia Commons
Don’t count your chickens before you’ve sobered up and asked yourself the question, “What am I doing here in a barnyard coop?”
No good story starts off with drinking several Jägerbombs, we can tell you that. Jordan William Fincher was arrested in West Linn, Oregon, this past weekend for burglary, trespassing, and criminal mischief. The intoxicated man was found in a chicken coop in the wee early morning hours this past Saturday.
His bizarre behavior obviously ruffled some feathers, and after the man was questioned about his quirky crime, he said he only been trying "to keep the chickens warm.”
Fincher, 23, was booked on Monday, and is being held in the Clackamas County Jail, with bail set at $22,000, *according to Oregon Live.*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Had to cringe about that one a little, Roster. When you've got a brother that's five years older than you and a motorhead, you've heard that one plus "Little GTO" more than a million times. Deadman's Curve was another one that got old quickly.



An older sister, so I listened to Elvis non-stop, but remember my first car song as Thunder Road.  "Well I can tell a story; I can tell it all................... "



Hippie420 said:


> Little Tiki did it again. She crawled up the leg of my shorts while I was laying back in bed and started making weird sounds. Next thing I know, I've got another egg. If she does like she did a few months back, she'll wait a day and lay another one, maybe two.



She's trying to be a good mate for you brother..........................


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2021)

Good morning 

I love my chickens


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2021)

Morning OFC. It's Fryday and I am toast.  Got to much going on.  I need a week, no 6 months in a peaceful quiet place where I can just chill. Anybody know a place to hide from  the trials and tribulations of this troubled mess called earth.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. It's Fryday and I am toast.  Got to much going on.  I need a week, no 6 months in a peaceful quiet place where I can just chill. Anybody know a place to hide from  the trials and tribulations of this troubled mess called earth.


Northville Psychiatrics Hospital. Tell 'em I sent ya and get your first ice bath and lithium enema free.


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Northville Psychiatrics Hospital. Tell 'em I sent ya and get your first ice bath and lithium enema free.


got the #?


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 19, 2021)

boo said:


> hippie, can you explain that post for me, don't sound quite right...



Here's the gal that steals my food, attacks my wife, and lays eggs in my shorts.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 19, 2021)

pute said:


> got the #?


Naw, but if ya make it over to Michigan, I can tell ya how to get a free ride there.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Northville Psychiatrics Hospital. Tell 'em I sent ya and get your first ice bath and lithium enema free.


Did you ever get the expresso Enema
It will blow your mind


----------



## Africanna (Nov 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. It's Fryday and I am toast.  Got to much going on.  I need a week, no 6 months in a peaceful quiet place where I can just chill. Anybody know a place to hide from  the trials and tribulations of this troubled mess called earth.


Problem is that while there are still places where we can chill & get away from the rat race physically, unfortunately the trials & tribulations remain in our thoughts and can be burdonsome, irrespective of where we move around.  I need a holiday


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 19, 2021)

Africanna said:


> Problem is that while there are still places where we can chill & get away from the rat race physically, unfortunately the trials & tribulations remain in our thoughts and can be burdonsome, irrespective of where we move around.  I need a holiday


Northville. Saturday is shock treatment day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Northville. Saturday is shock treatment day.


My sister use to like the electroshock


----------



## Africanna (Nov 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Northville. Saturday is shock treatment day.


What? I've just bought timeshare there


----------



## boo (Nov 19, 2021)

looks like wisconsin is gonna be on fire tonight...jury said the rittenhouse shootings were justified...hooboy...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 19, 2021)

yeah .. hopefully full metal jackets will change their minds about destroying America


----------



## kevinn (Nov 19, 2021)

What they should do now is arrest the guy that kicked him in the head and the one that pointed a gun in his face along with suing the president, MSNBC, etc. for trying to convict him without a trial.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 19, 2021)

kevinn said:


> What they should do now is arrest the guy that kicked him in the head and the one that pointed a gun in his face along with suing the president, MSNBC, etc. for trying to convict him without a trial.




yeppirs


----------



## Patwi (Nov 19, 2021)

.. give them biotches crystal meth .. burn 'em up




.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2021)

Good job of not getting politics involved....you guys are good.   Walk up to the line and haven't gotten your toes wet...


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Good job of not getting politics involved....you guys are good.   Walk up to the line and haven't gotten your toes wet...




well that’s no fun


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2021)

View attachment 282628

They took it down?


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 20, 2021)

Just TRY to get past the 1:05 minute mark without being teary.

I cannot.  I just cannot.
Kyle Rittenhouse has been found not guilty on all charges


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. It's Fryday and I am toast.  Got to much going on.  I need a week, no 6 months in a peaceful quiet place where I can just chill. Anybody know a place to hide from  the trials and tribulations of this troubled mess called earth.





Africanna said:


> Problem is that while there are still places where we can chill & get away from the rat race physically, unfortunately the trials & tribulations remain in our thoughts and can be burdonsome, irrespective of where we move around.  I need a holiday



No place to hide around here but in our heads.  Breathing meditation works for me, and not watching the left leaning news channels that royally piss me off with their one sided and seriously slanted and twisted version of the news.


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2021)

Happy Shatterday.  Won't  be a Shatterday for me.  I am gonna feed the girls and the process kief.  Will do bubble hash next week.  I have to much popcorn buds and sugar leaves laying around.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Africanna (Nov 20, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No place to hide around here but in our heads.  Breathing meditation works for me, and not watching the left leaning news channels that royally piss me off with their one sided and seriously slanted and twisted version of the news.


Amen.  I do likewise with yoga and a bit of help from Wim Hof


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 282635



I cannot find a picture of it... dang.  Oh well, I will just pass on that in addition to the above, I was awarded:

The* Legion of Merit Purple Shaft With Barbed Wire Cluster -- Fourth Class*

Also:

The *Legion of Merit Purple 10mm Syringe With Sword Handle*


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2021)

Good morning 

wwe are Alive and kicking but that’s about it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> wwe are Alive and kicking but that’s about it


Glad to hear bro


----------



## boo (Nov 20, 2021)

good to see you up and about big, glad things have settled down over there...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> wwe are Alive and kicking but that’s about it


Hows the Sex been LOL
You know me by now I had to ask


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 20, 2021)

Dang... You know you’re old if they have discontinued your blood type.


----------



## boo (Nov 20, 2021)

been watching ohio state dominate the game today...took the top end off the 60 impala yesterday, gonna put it back on and play with it...I'm busier now than when I had my business...


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2021)

Afternoon speaking of busy I'm right up there with boo. Fed the girls first thing this morning and have been processing Kief ever since. Just finished and I got 53 g just short of 2 oz. That should keep me happy for a while. Haven't had a chance to watch any football. But that's about to change.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2021)

OK, ya'll stand a chance of winning a new washer & dryer* if'n you can answer this question:
What is it?






*Must pay $10,000 shipping and handling.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)

Killed a black widow and a red wasp a bit ago this morn, .. also shot two 12g rounds near our compound gate to grab attention of the meth buyers just leaving our front neighbor's place that's a cooker/user sperm receptacle that law enforcement knows about but don't want to put him in jail because of his Aids and the cost of incarceration for an infected dood. .... yeah the two bikers yelled f*#k real loud and hauled arse out of their driveway on their sporsters ..   hope Ohio st wins


----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, ya'll stand a chance of winning a new washer & dryer* if'n you can answer this question:
> What is it?
> View attachment 282657
> 
> ...





filleted catfish fried up .. waiting


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2021)

patwi said:


> filleted catfish fried up .. waiting


Nope. Nest contestant.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2021)

fried frog legs


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 20, 2021)

Walleye


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2021)

Fried Haggis...ha ha!


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2021)

Nope, nope, and BAWAHAHAHAHA, NO!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2021)

Chicken tongues battered in beer LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2021)

Good Game
What is this
Fried Pickle


----------



## boo (Nov 20, 2021)

fried goat pecker with the jewels...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)

your mother in law finally being quiet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)

earth worms beaten an battered


----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good Game
> What is this
> View attachment 282659
> .


Deep fried pickle.


----------



## boo (Nov 20, 2021)

evening folks, got the top end of the impala buttoned up and running like a top before dinner...spent lots of time in the garden so it's time for some me time...a fat joint of gorilla breath should get me set for the night...y'all enjoy your night...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2021)

You have some kind of fleet insurance on all those chariots of yours?


Since nobody got the right answer, it was beer battered bacon, and judging by how quickly the Old Hen and Pullet devoured 'em, it was a good batch.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)

coyotes are out already tonight .. pity the poor pussycats


.....



.
Newly released Joseph Rosenbaum sex offender documents obtained by Wisconsin Right Now from the Pima County (Arizona) Clerk of Courts confirm Joseph Rosenbaum was charged by a grand jury with 11 counts of child molestation and inappropriate sexual activity around children, including anal rape. The victims were five boys ranging in age from nine to 11 years old.


----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2021)

Good night brothers of the bud


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

Healthy Chunky Gals are way better in the sack than the skinny winnies ones. Remember that you old farts.
And at our age we are lucky if we can get the chubby ones LOL
She is Beautiful


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 21, 2021)

Africanna said:


> Amen.  I do likewise with yoga and a bit of help from Wim Hof



I do Hatha yoga as well for my back.  I've done yoga transcendental and kundalini meditation, but like Zen breathing meditation better.


----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)

morning old farts. roster i always fell for the petite and more slender girls. i do see more in the younger girls as most of them are more to the chunky side but there is a limit. better yet i think i'll stay with my wife of 37 years, she says she loves me and i do love her. had a rough week, been down sick, got wise enough to get up and tell the wife urgent care and now. saved me another visit to the sick people hotel. still weak, two to three tokes and i stand to quick and the world goes dim. so what am i doing? setting here token on a bowl. peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2021)

Never cared for chunky girls. Cost to much to feed. Needed my money for beer and weed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

Im talking Healthy a bit over weight ladies, not the rolly polly ones
Not healthy for them . But there are people who Love them too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning old farts. roster i always fell for the petite and more slender girls. i do see more in the younger girls as most of them are more to the chunky side but there is a limit. better yet i think i'll stay with my wife of 37 years, she says she loves me and i do love her. had a rough week, been down sick, got wise enough to get up and tell the wife urgent care and now. saved me another visit to the sick people hotel. still weak, two to three tokes and i stand to quick and the world goes dim. so what am i doing? setting here token on a bowl. peace


Dang Giggy Get better man, Do ya think it is the Virus?
You or your wife have it or both, did you get the Antibody shot (not Vaccine )?


----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)

your right about that. dropped one before my post hit. got a buddy that likes em that way, well more then one.

stomach virus is what they said, but this happens every year. year before last i was in the hospital and missed a month at work, last year i missed two weeks work but stayed out and this year i stayed out. nobody in the house is having the same sickness i'm it. last year right after thanksgiving, this year just before. i say every year i have had a few over the last 15 to 17 years that it didn't happen. they are wanting to scope me, covid stopped it and is holding it off for now.


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2021)

Morning OFC.  

Get better Giggy,   I have stomach issues every fall as well.  Have for years. I take pills for excess stomach acid.  Worse this year and I am afraid ai will have to get it scoped.  Already did this once and nothing was found.

Nice day coming.  I will do one last day of fall clean up and get a bit more water on the lawn and trees.  We haven't had any measurable moisture in months.  

Dallas plays the Chiefs today....I will be cheering for the Boys like Hopper.

7 kids shot in local High Schools here this week.  What a country....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 21, 2021)

I like the spinners....I dated a wild redhead for a year , 5’1” about 110 lbs...omg she tore me up in tha sack


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 21, 2021)

Good morning my old fart brethren, hope all are well. I been deer hunting and still am until the end of the month.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Never cared for chunky girls. Cost to much to feed. Needed my money for beer and weed.


I find most of them prefer Protein to sweets once they have tasted the FOG


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 21, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Good morning my old fart brethren, hope all are well. I been deer hunting and still am until the end of the month.


Had four outside my bedroom window last night. Looked like the same ones that have been hanging out back at the feeder, but these guys wanted to see what I was watching on TV.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Had four outside my bedroom window last night. Looked like the same ones that have been hanging out back at the feeder, but these guys wanted to see what I was watching on TV.


I bet They were visiting The Zoo and wanted to see the Human Exhibit ................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 21, 2021)

breeder hips are the best ... no matter what weight


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

patwi said:


> breeder hips are the best ... no matter what weight


Oh Yes
But not the bubble butt crap


----------



## Bubba (Nov 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Healthy Chunky Gals are way better in the sack than the skinny winnies ones. Remember that you old farts.
> And at our age we are lucky if we can get the chubby ones LOL
> She is Beautiful
> View attachment 282675


Oh no...me likey the spinners.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Had four outside my bedroom window last night. Looked like the same ones that have been hanging out back at the feeder, but these guys wanted to see what I was watching on TV.


Chunky girls or deer? 

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Chunky girls or deer?
> 
> Bubba


Most likely steers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2021)

my God man, is that what they looked like before reality tv...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 22, 2021)

Yeaaaa for coffee, pintch-hits, and the coffee girls first thing in the morning. Wake N Bake


----------



## giggy (Nov 22, 2021)

morning old farts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Deep fried pickle.


Never had one any good, I imagine it must have been juicy
but was it sweet?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 22, 2021)

giggy said:


> had a rough week, been down sick, got wise enough to get up and tell the wife urgent care and now. saved me another visit to the sick people hotel. still weak, two to three tokes and i stand to quick and the world goes dim. so what am i doing? setting here token on a bowl. peace



Hope you are feeling better brother!



WeedHopper said:


> Never cared for chunky girls. Cost to much to feed. Needed my money for beer and weed.





bigsur51 said:


> I like the spinners....I dated a wild redhead for a year , 5’1” about 110 lbs...omg she tore me up in tha sack





Bubba said:


> Oh no...me likey the spinners. Bubba



I prefer women whose height and weight are proportional and had the wildest sack time with a dancer who taught me what the hula dance is really for.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Yeaaaa for coffee, pintch-hits, and the coffee girls first thing in the morning. Wake N Bake




it’s Monday and I told the  girls that the vacation is over , we got a lot of coffee to drink to make up for lost time!


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy Moanday.  My day is already spoken for.   Cutting down and hanging a Gold Digger, processing bubble hash and somehow have to find time for a walk.  Street Outlaws tonight. 

I need a coffee girl to wake up to....where are you Big...Hopper....eye candy please.

Dry dry dry.....so dry the ski resorts can't open....hard to ski on rocks, dirt and grass.

I had fried pickles as an appetizer last week....meh....

Coffee girls.....^^^^^^^break to look.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2021)

Bubble hash is set let you know how it turned out in 8 hours


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Bubble hash is set let you know how it turned out in 8 hours




you will have to send me some generous samples so I can do a proper smoke test for you...you will be so popular after my assessment


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Never had one any good, I imagine it must have been juicy
> but was it sweet?


Don't have a clue. Old Hen and Pullet eat 'em. I hate pickles in any form. Yuck.


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> you will have to send me some generous samples so I can do a proper smoke test for you...you will be so popular after my assessment


You gonna make me famous.....all I gotta do is grow (act) naturally....


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 22, 2021)

Hoo-doggy! You like to do stuff the slow way, don't ya?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

Oregon State Police seizes 500,000 pounds of marijuana in Jackson County
					

The marijuana had a "conservative" estimated street value of around half a billion dollars, depending on where it was going to be exported, OSP said.




					www.kgw.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

pute said:


> You gonna make me famous.....all I gotta do is grow (act) naturally....
> 
> View attachment 282714
> or just Ice


Pute
Any water in there or just ice?


----------



## boo (Nov 22, 2021)

just getting back from the gym, I'm gonna be the only dude out there with a 5 pack...since the latest surgery a 6 pack is out of the question...they cut me up good but I'm baaaack...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Pute
> Any water in there or just ice?



Water ice sugar leaves and popcorn buds


----------



## Steve1 (Nov 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Water ice sugar leaves and popcorn buds


I have the bags that I have never used. Hope to be using soon because I have a lot of trimming to do plus i saved the trim from the last harvest.


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2021)

Steve1 said:


> I have the bags that I have never used. Hope to be using soon because I have a lot of trimming to do plus i saved the trim from the last harvest.


Always save your trim and popcorn buds....Nothing goes to waste except the large fan leaves.  You can make all kinds of nefarious products with the stuff.

Two pulls done.  One last one in about an hour.  I tried a trick that OP from another planet said to do.  I took the kief remnants from a couple of days ago and threw it into the mix.  Hmmm, don't like the looks of the yield.  Has always been a golden color.  With the left over from the kief it is a dark green.  Looks like ground up leaf material got through the screens.  Hope this doesn't turn out harsh. 

Beautiful fall day and my walk at the lake was nice and peaceful.  Nobody there this time of year except a bike rider every now and then and some hard core fishermen.  Won't be long until the lake gets a layer of ice covering it and nobody will be there except me and Mrs Pute.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2021)

Here ya go Pute. One for you and one for Roster


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2021)

Another one for Pute and Roster.


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2021)

Third one
has a nice arize.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2021)

Yep. The other two are bigger and thats the way Roster likes them.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Always save your trim and popcorn buds....Nothing goes to waste except the large fan leaves.  You can make all kinds of nefarious products with the stuff.
> 
> Two pulls done.  One last one in about an hour.  I tried a trick that OP from another planet said to do.  I took the kief remnants from a couple of days ago and threw it into the mix.  Hmmm, don't like the looks of the yield.  Has always been a golden color.  With the left over from the kief it is a dark green.  Looks like ground up leaf material got through the screens.  Hope this doesn't turn out harsh.
> 
> Beautiful fall day and my walk at the lake was nice and peaceful.  Nobody there this time of year except a bike rider every now and then and some hard core fishermen.  Won't be long until the lake gets a layer of ice covering it and nobody will be there except me and Mrs Pute.


I bought one of those little washing machines, 6-10 mins. If I run it beyond 15, it comes out green, and I press the water out, leaving a raised blob. I slice that into slices, and let those slices dry. Then, it smokes (and tastes) like hash instead of bubbling. Sometimes I prefer this style, easier to smoke.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I bought one of those little washing machines, 6-10 mins. If I run it beyond 15, it comes out green, and I press the water out, leaving a raised blob. I slice that into slices, and let those slices dry. Then, it smokes (and tastes) like hash instead of bubbling. Sometimes I prefer this style, easier to smoke.
> 
> Bubba


Did it come with the wash mesh bag?


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2021)

@ Hippie, finished at 2:30. Six hours from start to clean up.  Hoping for and looks like 30 grams. I got 53 grams of kief day before yesterday.  Thinking that should keep me for at least a couple of days.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did it come with the wash mesh bag?


Yes it did. I had my doubts about it, but it actually works. You can over work it, just run  it for over 15 minutes. Beats hand stirring, but like anything there is a learning curve.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Yes it did. I had my doubts about it, but it actually works. You can over work it, just run  it for over 15 minutes. Beats hand stirring, but like anything there is a learning curve.
> 
> Bubba


Can I ask brand and model  Amazon?
My back is to screwed up to stir by hand


----------



## Bubba (Nov 22, 2021)

I bought the bubblebagdude version, 5 gallon. Amazon

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 22, 2021)

I think you have to buy through Amazon. His site didn't have any checkout, just link to his Amazon stuff. A few week ago.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 23, 2021)

pute said:


> You gonna make me famous.....all I gotta do is grow (act) naturally....
> 
> View attachment 282714


(*snork*)
I read the subtle comments, and do not have a fargin clue what the heck I am lookin' at.

From the top down, I see what looks like an inverted (possibly busted) camp pooper. 
Next down, a blue plastic (to prevent poopy-leaking) container of **** with some chickum feathers from a busted pillow mixed in.

Lastly, the carrier bucket (none too clean from the last run into the woods to dump) for the above ****.

Double lastly... I really have no idea what that neck-deep-in-whatever spoon was stirring.  If it was used for stirring.  And what are the feathers for?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 23, 2021)

pute said:


> You gonna make me famous.....all I gotta do is grow (act) naturally....



The old fashion way with a wooden spoon.  Eloquentsolution used a wooden spoon with snow and got good results.



Bubba said:


> I bought one of those little washing machines, 6-10 mins. If I run it beyond 15, it comes out green, and I press the water out, leaving a raised blob. I slice that into slices, and let those slices dry. Then, it smokes (and tastes) like hash instead of bubbling. Sometimes I prefer this style, easier to smoke. Bubba



I bought a Chinese 250VAC 50 cycle lingerie washing machine back in 2007 for bubble hash, but had to add a 2:1 transformer to run it on 120VAC 60 cycle.  Alas I loaned it out and got it back broken with no bags.

I also experimented with a 150 stainless mesh bottom in a shortened 5 gallon bucket, sitting in a standard 5 gallon bucket, and used a mud paddle in an electric drill to stir the ice water and trim, allowing the trichomes to fall into the bottom bucket.  I'll look for pictures.

There is a "gumbo" technique, by which the material is removed through a tee shirt filter and water siphoned off, leaving the trichomes in the bottom of the container.

Besides bubble processing, I experimented with dry sieving, and can lay hands on those pictures.





__





						15.21  How to make DIY Dry sieving frames
					





					graywolfslair.com
				








__





						15.20 The Grinning Reaper
					





					graywolfslair.com
				









						15.26 Acoustical Extraction
					






					graywolfslair.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

I am starting to believe Unca Walt is here collecting Info for a new Book.  "The Misfit Squad, A place for Old Men."


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 23, 2021)

Good morning all you Cool Cats


Coffee is now being served , the girls are taking orders now


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 282746
> A good Felt burning is in store for this gal.


----------



## giggy (Nov 23, 2021)

morning everybody, nice dr pepper girls, i don't drink coffee no mo.


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2021)

Morning OFC.   Another day in paradise.  Thanks for helping me wake up Big and Hopper.

@ Walt...you make everything I do sound like rocket science....I ain't that smart.  Everything I do is old school right down to the wooden spoon.  The real rocket science is the guys and their gizmos.  Pay attention to GW and Big and what they do.

 Time to figure out my day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 23, 2021)

My trusty not rusty cement mixer works for me. I let the first batch run for 10 minutes, and it comes out blonde. The next three or four runs come out green, but still kick arse. I quit when I get diminished returns and switch out fresh weed for the next run. Repeat. Lazy man's way, I know.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> My trusty not rusty cement mixer works for me. I let the first batch run for 10 minutes, and it comes out blonde. The next three or four runs come out green, but still kick arse. I quit when I get diminished returns and switch out fresh weed for the next run. Repeat. Lazy man's way, I know.


What size mixer? Pic


----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)

.


----------



## giggy (Nov 23, 2021)

Good night old farts, yall have a great night.


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2021)

If I had 3 months to live I would watch "THE VIEW" 24/7 so it would seem longer.

Good night.


----------



## Carty (Nov 24, 2021)

Morning all old people... hehe.  Something moved in here last night and I find myself in sweat pants..  be nice if it
stayed this cool thru the Holiday.. usually Thanksgiving here your in shorts and flip flops.. my preferred dress don't
get me wrong..  but Turkey Day just don't feel right unless it's below 50f..  

almost 6am...  52f .   NICE.

Today, pie day... wife is making her homemade pumpkin pie,  Apple Crumb Crunch... mmmmmm

have a great day..


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 24, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.   Another day in paradise.  Thanks for helping me wake up Big and Hopper.
> 
> @ Walt...you make everything I do sound like rocket science....I ain't that smart.  Everything I do is old school right down to the wooden spoon.  The real rocket science is the guys and their gizmos.  Pay attention to GW and Big and what they do.
> 
> Time to figure out my day.


(*snorky-poo*)  You dunno the astonishing level of iggerance I have owned.  I look at the picture of the plate with a full pile of dried sheep pooop by the scale, and think:

"Is that the mysterious keef they talk about?"

Then I think... Wait, Ole Wolfie referred to 'bubble processing' somewhere in his outre setup description.  

I have heard of "bubble hash", but have never seen any.  But I have also heard of hashish for dozens of years (but also never ever saw any)... So I really dunno what the heck you guys are saying/making.

I thought I was joking when I said feathers seemed to be mixed in. Now it seems it might be ice.

Dammit.  Clearly I have once again hit the wrong button on my InterWorld Traveling Director.  I am on an Earth-set that has heretofore undiscovered technology... even to the level of wooden spoons and pooop piles.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 24, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 24, 2021)

*YOIKS!! 

Winter arrived in South Floriduh this last night!

It is 59F out there.  The peacocks want to come into my garage to get warm (they slept in a tree).

So do the alligators and iguanas. *


Late PS:  The alligators don't sleep in the trees (yet), but the iguanas do.  When it gets cold, they fall out of the trees onto the ground.  Back in my woods, its so jungly we have lizards in the trees learning to fly...


----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2021)

Wake your lazy up. Burning daylight, well when it comes up. Yall have a great day, I'm going back to work.


----------



## Carty (Nov 24, 2021)

Right Walt.... 52F here..  my dog won't come out from under the blanket..  but it's the breeze factor makes it frrrreeeezziinnnnnnng... well, to us Floridians anywho


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 24, 2021)

17f out here on the prairies


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> My trusty not rusty cement mixer works for me. I let the first batch run for 10 minutes, and it comes out blonde. The next three or four runs come out green, but still kick arse. I quit when I get diminished returns and switch out fresh weed for the next run. Repeat. Lazy man's way, I know.



I used a cement mixer full of clean sand to tumble stems and fan leaves and then sieved and extracted the sand for concentrate to use in topicals.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 24, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> 17f out here on the prairies
> View attachment 282791


OH BUGGER!!

By definition:  Any place where if you lay down nekkid and DIE in 45 minutes... that is _prima facie_ a _hostile environment_.  These environments may be located:

1. Surface of the moon
2. Forty feet underwater
3. In a lava flow
4. Antarctic white-out storm (shown in above picture)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

pute said:


> If I had 3 months to live I would watch "THE VIEW" 24/7 so it would seem longer.
> You would have to be strapped to The Rack torture device with eye openers jammed into each eyeball is the only way you could endure it.


You would have to be strapped to The Rack torture device with eye openers jammed into each eyeball is the only way you could endure it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Carty said:


> Right Walt.... 52F here..  my dog won't come out from under the blanket..  but it's the breeze factor makes it frrrreeeezziinnnnnnng... well, to us Floridians anywho


My dog goes outside when it drops below 32degs F  and won.t come back in until I have to fetch him, in the summer he never leaves 68deg AC, Go figure, But he does have like 3 coats of fur.
Morning ya Nasty Cool Bastards


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> OH BUGGER!!
> 
> By definition:  Any place where if you lay down nekkid and DIE in 45 minutes... that is _prima facie_ a _hostile environment_.  These environments may be located:
> 
> ...


You forgot being in Kenosha WI trying to kill innocent Peace Keepers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I used a cement mixer full of clean sand to tumble stems and fan leaves and then sieved and extracted the sand for concentrate to use in topicals.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Hippie goes banking


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What size mixer? Pic











						1-1/4 Cubic Ft. Cement Mixer
					

Amazing deals on this 1.25 Cubic Ft Compact Cement Mixer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Woke up today to a new round of face diaper mandates.   I don't do face diaper....I will use my buff....I always get my hearing aids and glasses tangled up on my mask straps.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> 1-1/4 Cubic Ft. Cement Mixer
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 1.25 Cubic Ft Compact Cement Mixer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> ...


Thanky
So can I ask a brief method to your hash madness?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thanky
> So can I ask a brief method to your hash madness?


Sure. I take a large plastic bowl, fill it about 3/4 full of material, chuck it in the mixer, fill the bowl again 1/2 way or so with ice, chuck it in, and then squirt in some water. To avoid splashing, I put the bowl bottom end first into the mixer opening and secure it with some tiny bungie straps (I was going to make a plug, but this works so good I haven't bothered).
Let her spin for 10 minutes, put a bubble bag (280, I think) in a 5 gallon bucket, and hold a metal rack over the opening while I dump the water/goodies into the bucket. Repete. While it's going for its second run, I dump the goodie water in progressively smaller mesh sized bags, removing the stuff that's in the bag and letting it drain on a mesh screen that's laying on an old folded towel.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Sure. I take a large plastic bowl, fill it about 3/4 full of material, chuck it in the mixer, fill the bowl again 1/2 way or so with ice, chuck it in, and then squirt in some water. To avoid splashing, I put the bowl bottom end first into the mixer opening and secure it with some tiny bungie straps (I was going to make a plug, but this works so good I haven't bothered).
> Let her spin for 10 minutes, put a bubble bag (280, I think) in a 5 gallon bucket, and hold a metal rack over the opening while Ir coupon now dump the water/goodies into the bucket. Repete. While it's going for its second run, I dump the goodie water in progressively smaller mesh sized bags, removing the stuff that's in the bag and letting it drain on a mesh screen that's laying on an old folded towel.


  Cool Thk U
Cool, I am looking for a Harbor code now 
Does it come out green or golden


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 24, 2021)

Forgot to mention that anything that's left in the 280 bag gets chucked back into the mixer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

My last batch I mad in a rush using drill and paint stirrer 
Came out greenish but was sweet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 24, 2021)

Gonna pat myself on the back with a bowl of bubble. I actually got some stuff accomplished today. Loaded the ATV on the trailer and drug it up to the car wash to get her spiffed up for winter. Left some really knarley trenches in the back yard though.
Got 4 pounds of meatballs cranked up, fried, and in the pot. Gotta make a crock of chicken & dumplings before I call it a night, but I'm gonna get high first. Be nice to see my grand nieces and nephews again. Little turds grow so fast.


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2021)

Take 3 stars out of petty cash Hippie.  Sounds like a productive day.  

The bubble I processed the other day came out just as I had guessed. 30.27 grams.   Dry enough now and just weighed it.  There will be a bunch of stoned MO-FO's at my house tomorrow.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What size mixer? Pic


Whatever size harbor freight has would be my pick.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> (*snorky-poo*)  You dunno the astonishing level of iggerance I have owned.  I look at the picture of the plate with a full pile of dried sheep pooop by the scale, and think:
> 
> "Is that the mysterious keef they talk about?"
> 
> ...


Oh no, that's where I get mine. On a plate by the scale. Seriously, it's the result of filtering trichomes off of weed and collecting them. Very fun.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Cool Thk U
> Cool, I am looking for a Harbor code now
> Does it come out green or golden


Usually depends on how long you process. Shorter times give the highest quality,(golden) but requires multiple runs to "get it all." Little learning curve. I would try 5 minutes for really top shelf but it won't get it all. Learning curve.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thanky
> So can I ask a brief method to your hash madness?


Odd, on the same page they show some paint mixer attachments for drills....seems they are onto this market niche!


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 282794


Looks like something from Aussie Gold Hunters!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Had to repost




IT'S PATWI
If you saw the movie You Know LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Looks like something from Aussie Gold Hunters!
> 
> Bubba


Yes sir a gold slueth


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

We need the holy hand grenade of Antioch!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Bubba said:


> We need the holy hand grenade of Antioch!
> 
> Bubba


See you know, ya sure we did not hang and watch the movies getting high as kids LOL


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My last batch I mad in a rush using drill and paint stirrer
> Came out greenish but was sweet


Yes, low amount of agitation, usually golden. As time and leaf material breakdown happen, more greenish. It can be greenish, but still be like the consistency of the golden, but as agitation time goes up, more material gets through, it has just been beaten down small enough to slip through the screen. 

Another great use of the cement mixture is if you handload or reload ammunition, or have friends that do it does a dynamite job on cleaning brass rifle and pistol cases. Steen pins, a little Amour all Wash and Wax, a little lemishine, they come like brand new.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

On second thought, I would never make bubble in it again if I did a load of brass in it...all sorts of nasties


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Yes, low amount of agitation, usually golden. As time and leaf material breakdown happen, more greenish. It can be greenish, but still be like the consistency of the golden, but as agitation time goes up, more material gets through, it has just been beaten down small enough to slip through the screen.
> 
> Another great use of the cement mixture is if you handload or reload ammunition, or have friends that do it does a dynamite job on cleaning brass rifle and pistol cases. Steen pins, a little Amour all Wash and Wax, a little lemishine, they come like brand new.


Oh yes, I built two tumblers from small drums I acquired then built a set of rollers a fanbelt some pullies and the motor . \
They worked great but the motors use electricity like water.
I replaced with a vibe tumbler which I still have,
I had buckets of wheel weights to add to lead to make some nice hard ball lead bullets, never leaded evn a rifle barrel.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Bubba you and I could have grown up next door to each other 
With what we know and can do together we could be very dangerous


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bubba you and I could have grown up next door to each other
> With what we know and can do together we could be very dangerous


It was dangerous, and today, flat illegal. I remember ordering from the back afs of Mechanics Illustrated flash powder for fireworks, easy peasy. Came in two sacks, one finely powdered metallic silver stuff in one, and the rest in another. Mix together, flash powder.

Cherry bomb/M80 my butte! I can't even believe you could so easily get. I do know you can obtain licensing to build fireworks, but I have no interest in that, or having that stuff around the house.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Bubba said:


> It was dangerous, and today, flat illegal. I remember ordering from the back afs of Mechanics Illustrated flash powder for fireworks, easy peasy. Came in two sacks, one finely powdered metallic silver stuff in one, and the rest in another. Mix together, flash powder.
> 
> Cherry bomb/M80 my butte! I can't even believe you could so easily get. I do know you can obtain licensing to build fireworks, but I have no interest in that, or having that stuff around the house.


When I was 12 I figured out how to take a magic flash cube apart to use each flashbulb as a cap, solder two pair wire and run it back to a 9volt . You picture the rest.


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2021)

Couple of fargin juvenile delinquents if ya ask me.  You two, like me were always in some kind of trouble in school I will bet on it.    But, I straightened out , but you two are still playing with cement mixers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

pute said:


> Couple of fargin juvenile delinquents if ya ask me.  You two, like me were always in some kind of trouble in school I will bet on it.    But, I straightened out , but you two are still playing with cement mixers.


Of Corse and how else would we make Cement shoes


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> When I was 12 I figured out how to take a magic flash cube apart to use each flashbulb as a cap, solder two pair wire and run it back to a 9volt . You picture the rest.


I just bought the Estes remote model rocket ignitor thing. They made little nichrome wires with a blob of some kind of accelerant in the middle. The control used batteries. Stick folder nichrome wire up the rocket motor hole, or what ever needed lit up.
, Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

pute said:


> Couple of fargin juvenile delinquents if ya ask me.  You two, like me were always in some kind of trouble in school I will bet on it.    But, I straightened out , but you two are still playing with cement mixers.


Pute if I had been caught for some of the things I got involved in I would have done way more time than Hopps did


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I just bought the Estes remote model rocket ignitor thing. They made little nichrome wires with a blob of some kind of accelerant in the middle. The control used batteries. Stick folder nichrome wire up the rocket motor hole, or what ever needed lit up.
> , Bubba


Yeah but they were expensive for 3 I believe I used them also
But found out the guy had to keep them behind the counter due to high theft problems, the flash cubes were on all the shelves of the supermarkets. nuff said.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

I even have all my fingers and haven't (yet) put an eye out.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Oh left out the most important part, the tiny glass drill needed to pierce the glass of the bulb to make a flash point when powered


----------



## Bubba (Nov 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yeah but they were expensive for 3 I believe I used them also
> But found out the guy had to keep them behind the counter due to high theft problems, the flash cubes were on all the shelves of the supermarkets. nuff said.


Necessity is the mother of invention!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 24, 2021)

Bubba said:


> On second thought, I would never make bubble in it again if I did a load of brass in it...all sorts of nasties


Exactly. I've had mine for six years or so, and the only thing that has been in it is weed, ice, and water.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I even have all my fingers and haven't (yet) put an eye out.
> 
> Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

Ever remove the charge from a pine apple and still pull it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

You still have the machine shop up and running?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

I wish I still had mine I miss mostly the small metal lathe .


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 24, 2021)

Dumplings are done. They passed the Old Hen's approval. Time to light the fuse on this puppy and kick the buzz into overdrive.


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2021)

Turkey is thawing and all other preparations are done.  Smoking and sipping time.  Will start the turkey on the Webber about 10:30 in the AM.  

Hash for an after dinner smoke.....just think my grandpa smoked Sir Walter Riley.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 25, 2021)

*Now* you guys are putting me on!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 25, 2021)

pute said:


> Turkey is thawing and all other preparations are done.  Smoking and sipping time.  Will start the turkey on the Webber about 10:30 in the AM.
> 
> Hash for an after dinner smoke.....just think my grandpa smoked Sir Walter Riley.



The year is 1950. Any kid in any candy store: 

"Do you have Sir Walter Raleigh in a can?"

"Yes."

"Well, let him out!"


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2021)

We said Prince Albert in a can. Was funny to us but not them. 
Roster I would have gladly let you do my time in prison. Both times I might add. I'm not stingy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2021)

Hello Sir May I inquire if your refrigerator is running?
Yes? 
Well Go Catch it , it is running down the street.

Phone call to bar...
Hello Town taven
Yes is Tim Wall there 
Hold on I'll check....... tim wall anyone tim wall here?
Nope Not here.
OK Can you check if any other Walls are there......
OK ......... Any walls here phone call for Wall.........
Nope no Walls are here.


What the heck is holding up your roof.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 25, 2021)

Good morning 

the girls are off for the holidays but still took the time to say happy turkey day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> the girls are off for the holidays but still took the time to say happy turkey day
> 
> ...


NOT ENOUGH STUFFING   HA!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> 1-1/4 Cubic Ft. Cement Mixer
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 1.25 Cubic Ft Compact Cement Mixer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> ...



Exactly the same one I used.............



Bubba said:


> It was dangerous, and today, flat illegal. I remember ordering from the back afs of Mechanics Illustrated flash powder for fireworks, easy peasy. Came in two sacks, one finely powdered metallic silver stuff in one, and the rest in another. Mix together, flash powder.
> 
> Cherry bomb/M80 my butte! I can't even believe you could so easily get. I do know you can obtain licensing to build fireworks, but I have no interest in that, or having that stuff around the house.



Same here.  Boys will be boys...........I went through a phase in my late teens making my own pyrotechnics and solid rocket fuel.  I even tried to make nitroglycerin, but the instructions failed to mention the ice bath to control temperature and I had to rapidly abort and fling the mixture out of the beaker onto the grass outside the lab window when it suddenly turned red and started to boil.  A bunch of dead grass but no explosion.........      



Bubba said:


> I just bought the Estes remote model rocket ignitor thing. They made little nichrome wires with a blob of some kind of accelerant in the middle. The control used batteries. Stick folder nichrome wire up the rocket motor hole, or what ever needed lit up., Bubba



A flashlight bulb with the glass removed worked fine for me and were cheap.


----------



## giggy (Nov 25, 2021)

morning and happy thanksgiving to all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Exactly the same one I used.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh Just the man I need to have speaks with
Morning GW
I have some older weed that has been jarred and stored with humidity packs 62% for quick some time in cool dark place,under 65degs . My question is I want to make oil out of it it is too old to smoke (I should have froze it but no room. ) 
OK I don;t want to use everclear , too much would take Gallons to do, but was wondering what can I use safely as a solvent to make oil to use as a topical ? I know I can use light aliphatic naphtha but is there anything else that can be used cheaper?
Any idea best place to order 5gals?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2021)

Maybe I would be better off with 99 ISO by the gallon 
Dang shiits gone up in price


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2021)

Morning brothers and sisters of the bud.....enjoy your day.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to the boss, street boss, under bosses, capos, enforcers, made people, associates, hangers on, groupies and retired guys of Marijuana Passion.  I'd rate myself as an decent earning associate waiting to be made... My assignment - (Bud of the month - February 2022)   Ha Ha - Smoke another one - Who's turn? More coffee.


----------



## giggy (Nov 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Maybe I would be better off with 99 ISO by the gallon
> Dang shiits gone up in price


iso is all i have ever made as far as hash goes. i have used 91% as well as 99%. it's more of a tar then hash but once aired good it has some kick. yes i air dry, oh my second run is always green. let it set in the sun for a couple hours and it will turn red. when i wash my jars, pocket tote box, scissors and such i make iso too.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ahh Just the man I need to have speaks with Morning GW I have some older weed that has been jarred and stored with humidity packs 62% for quick some time in cool dark place,under 65degs . My question is I want to make oil out of it it is too old to smoke (I should have froze it but no room. )  OK I don;t want to use everclear , too much would take Gallons to do, but was wondering what can I use safely as a solvent to make oil to use as a topical ? I know I can use light aliphatic naphtha but is there anything else that can be used cheaper?
> Any idea best place to order 5gals?



If you've treated it right it should last a long time, though it develops more bottom end, sort of like the difference between a clear, versus cloudy, versus amber trichome at harvest.  I would extract a small sample and see what you have.

Excessive bottom end material still makes good sleep meds or topicals, due to the high CBN content.

Don't use naphtha.  Naphtha is a blend of molecular weights that includes the boiling point range of benzene, a know carcinogen.

Class III butane/propane in a close loop would be my first choice.

Class III Pentane works well in leu of a closed loop system, but it is expensive.

Hexane works but is a Class II solvent with more limited tolerance for residuals.  I've used it for both extractions and separations, but choose Pentane if given a choice.

Class III Heptane is easy to get and cheaper, but harder to purge because of its higher 98.4C/209F boiling point, but you can add salt to the water.



ROSTERMAN said:


> Maybe I would be better off with 99 ISO by the gallon Dang shiits gone up in price



Do I infer that you have about 5 gallons of aged material?  If so you could do it in batches with ethanol and recover a high percent with a reflux still for the next run, so use less than 5 gallons.

Class III 99% Iso works well and if your're going to use it as a topical, there is less concern about purging limits.  I just evaporate off the Iso and don't try to recover it because of the explosive peroxides it can form under the right conditions.

We also did a Pentane wash, where you remove the polar and water soluble elements by reducing the alcohol down to manageable levels and then mixing it 1/3 concentrate mix, 1/3 Pentane, and 1/3 brine.  Shake it well and let it separate in a separatory funnel, bleed off the bottom layer and wash a couple more times with brine, and then distilled water before further processing the top layer.

Pentane boils a round 36C/97F, so adding a small amount of distilled water will raise the boiling point enough to easily remove the residual Pentane below levels of concern.





__





						10.3 Pentane/Hexane/Heptane and brine wash
					





					graywolfslair.com


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> NOT ENOUGH STUFFING   HA!


Here's one with a little more meat for ya!


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 25, 2021)

hubba hubba.


----------



## boo (Nov 25, 2021)

morning folks, happy thanksgiving to all...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2021)

giggy said:


> iso is all i have ever made as far as hash goes. i have used 91% as well as 99%. it's more of a tar then hash but once aired good it has some kick. yes i air dry, oh my second run is always green. let it set in the sun for a couple hours and it will turn red. when i wash my jars, pocket tote box, scissors and such i make iso too.


Yes I want to make the tar (RSO) it is what comes out of the bud when reduce down to only oil. I have done it with Everclear but I need quite a bit of Solvent for my project.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Here's one with a little more meat for ya!
> View attachment 282850


I fixed it for you
My dear Friend needs a shave


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Here's one with a little more meat for ya!
> View attachment 282850


Alas, she looks so sad.................


----------



## Bubba (Nov 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Exactly. I've had mine for six years or so, and the only thing that has been in it is weed, ice, and water.


Say, what kind of processing time do you use for golden colored bubble?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> We said Prince Albert in a can. Was funny to us but not them.
> Roster I would have gladly let you do my time in prison. Both times I might add. I'm not stingy.


More fun to call bowling alley: " do you have 10 pound balls?"

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes I want to make the tar (RSO) it is what comes out of the bud when reduce down to only oil. I have done it with Everclear but I need quite a bit of Solvent for my project.


Reduce the quantity needed by turning weed into bubble first.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2021)

Cooking the turkey and found out that Mrs Pute bought me a new webber meat thermometer.  She threw the old one away without telling me.  New one looks great....put it in the turkey and closed the lid....I checked back in about 10 minutes to look at the temp.  I turn the heat of when it reaches 175 to 180.   I opened the lid and the damn thing had melted.  Not made for the grill and I and Mrs Pute found out the hard way.  

Now I have no thermometer.....gonna have to wing it.  Thanks for the help honey.....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 25, 2021)

pute said:


> Cooking the turkey and found out that Mrs Pute bought me a new webber meat thermometer.  She threw the old one away without telling me.  New one looks great....put it in the turkey and closed the lid....I checked back in about 10 minutes to look at the temp.  I turn the heat of when it reaches 175 to 180.   I opened the lid and the damn thing had melted.  Not made for the grill and I and Mrs Pute found out the hard way.
> 
> Now I have no thermometer.....gonna have to wing it.  Thanks for the help honey.....


Oops........................................!


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2021)

Turkey is done and the troops should be here any minute.  Time to get this party started.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 25, 2021)

Just got back from mine. Kids from both nieces had really, really grown in two years. My youngest niece's kids (home made) had gotten much taller. The three adopted kids from my oldest niece (crackhead white mother, two different black fathers) were pretty much feral when she got them. The youngest boy, World, was a baby in diapers, and now is a happy, healthy little fella. The middle one, a girl, was taller than both her brothers, and just the happiest little thing that smiles constantly. The oldest, a boy, was pretty much mute when adopted. He smiles, talks a blue streak, and has done a 180 in attitude. She's done those children a world of good.
Sure was great to see the whole gang again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2021)

^^^^ she definitely ate to much


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^ she definitely ate to much


Yep there were no left overs either


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

On a serious Note
I hope Everyone had a Great Turkey dinner and gathered with friends and family if possible.
No picture......................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

Oh Heck Needs a Picture


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

Now The Moral is , If Dogs and Cats can get along in Harmony so can Humans,
Good will and Peace On Earth People  Gosh Darn It!!!
Or Else
You have been warned


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 26, 2021)

Cold, windy, dreary, and a few flakes of snow falling. Looking forward to BEER DAY today. When you only drink two days a week, you really appreciate it. Starting to salivate like Pavlov's dog just thinking about it.

Gotta haul my fanny over to the local Speedway station. The Old Hen's got a coupon for 50 cents off per gallon up to 20 gallons. Save ten bucks? Yep, I will.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Cold, windy, dreary, and a few flakes of snow falling. Looking forward to BEER DAY today. When you only drink two days a week, you really appreciate it. Starting to salivate like Pavlov's dog just thinking about it.
> 
> Gotta haul my fanny over to the local Speedway station. The Old Hen's got a coupon for 50 cents off per gallon up to 20 gallons. Save ten bucks? Yep, I will.


We have a Super market card with 50 cents built up too.
But the tank is filled so maybe I will fill some cans, Yep up to 20gallons too.
I wonder if our glorious puppets' release will drop prices this week
I sure it's a waste ...Oh well no use crying over spilled oil.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Couple of fargin juvenile delinquents if ya ask me.  You two, like me were always in some kind of trouble in school I will bet on it.    But, I straightened out , but you two are still playing with cement mixers.


Not me, no siree Bob. No cement mixer for me. I have a perfectly acceptable tiny washing machine like most respectable folk.

I would like a mixer, but I hold back for the same reason I hold back on a drill press. I don't want to store it!  The washing machine is tiny. Of course it doesn't have anywhere close to the capacity of the mixer either. They do make 20 gallon versions.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> We have a Super market card with 50 cents built up too.
> But the tank is filled so maybe I will fill some cans, Yep up to 20gallons too.
> I wonder if our glorious puppets' release will drop prices this week
> I sure it's a waste ...Oh well no use crying over spilled oil.


There will be NO measurable or sustained drop in prices.  We have less than a three day supply of gas in reserve.  The cubbord is bare....back to begging OPEC.

Think about this....You had people standing in line to buy your product...they were beggin you for it......would you raise or drop the price.  Watch oil will be over $90 a Barrell soon.  Brought to you by the idiots in Washington.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 26, 2021)

pute said:


> There will be NO measurable or sustained drop in prices.  We have less than a three day supply of gas in reserve.  The cubbord is bare....back to begging OPEC.
> 
> Think about this....You had people standing in line to buy your product...they were beggin you for it......would you raise or drop the price.  Watch oil will be over $90 a Barrell soon.  Brought to you by the idiots in Washington.


That idiot is talking about shutting down another pipeline, or already did? And now wants to start using or reserves to lower prices allegedly. Once again, spending us broke to force a China supplied green power, that won't work anyways!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2021)

Bubba said:


> That idiot is talking about shutting down another pipeline, or already did? And now wants to start using or reserves to lower prices allegedly. Once again, spending us broke to force a China supplied green power, that won't work anyways!
> 
> Bubba


We have people with the intellect of a child in charge of this country.  How bad to things have to get before the individuals backing this come out of the closet and realize where we are headed as a country.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

pute said:


> We have people with the intellect of a child in charge of this country.  How bad to things have to get before the individuals backing this come out of the closet and realize where we are headed as a country.


They will let the Plane burn and crash before they renege and ask for help, it's what they do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They will let the Plane burn and crash before they renege and ask for help, it's what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh and the most important part they will say it was the Last Party in powers fault.


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2021)

Afternoon, slowly putting up the Christmas tree.  After yesterday I feel like I am walking in quick sand.  Don't understand I didn't do that much....old age I guess.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> We have a Super market card with 50 cents built up too.
> But the tank is filled so maybe I will fill some cans, Yep up to 20gallons too.
> I wonder if our glorious puppets' release will drop prices this week
> I sure it's a waste ...Oh well no use crying over spilled oil.


$53 and change for 20 gallons. There was a time in my life that that wouldn't been anything to brag about.
First gallon of gas I bought was 19 cents a gallon. Top Value stamps on top, too.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 26, 2021)

I remember when a guy came out, put in the gas, checked the oil and tire air. Service Stations they called them. They usually had a lift bay and did minor service, tires, etc. Once in a while the actually had "gas wars" over who would go the lowest in price of a gallon.
Nowadays they don't give service like that, it's combined with a mini Mart. Nobody makes money on gas, retail anyway.

How times have changed.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I remember when a guy came out, put in the gas, checked the oil and tire air. Service Stations they called them. They usually had a lift bay and did minor service, tires, etc. Once in a while the actually had "gas wars" over who would go the lowest in price of a gallon.
> Nowadays they don't give service like that, it's combined with a mini Mart. Nobody makes money on gas, retail anyway. How times have changed. Bubba



I worked at a couple of those stations as a kid and we even vacuumed out the front floorboard.  Prices were low and usually uniform, so we were selling service.

I also remember gas wars in the low teens per gallon, usually when one of the refineries had a surplus and decided to push the competition.


----------



## Africanna (Nov 27, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I remember when a guy came out, put in the gas, checked the oil and tire air. Service Stations they called them. They usually had a lift bay and did minor service, tires, etc. Once in a while the actually had "gas wars" over who would go the lowest in price of a gallon.
> Nowadays they don't give service like that, it's combined with a mini Mart. Nobody makes money on gas, retail anyway.
> 
> How times have changed.
> ...


We have what we call "petrol attendants" here. Fill up your car, check oil and water, put air in the tyres if required and wash your windscreen.  They are full time employees but also get a tip for good service


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2021)

morning old farts, get your head out of bed and get tuned up. now yall got to play catch up to get where i'm at already this morn.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

giggy said:


> morning old farts, get your head out of bed and get tuned up. now yall got to play catch up to get where i'm at already this morn.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2021)

My Wife called the Ambulance on me last night. Had one of my bad Afib attacks and she got scared . Lasted longer then it ever had. Last one was about 8 months ago. About the time they got there it was almost over and had started settling down. Told them I would be fine. They are real close to my house and so is the hospital. When I had my heart attack in 2013 they were there and had me at the Hospital within 10mins.
I fked up and took to much RSO oil that a friend had just brought me. Must have been made from a Sativa and it fked my shit up. I didn't tell them that of course. Damn near passed out because my heart was beating so fast and so fked up. It's really dangerous. Can cause heart damage and blot clots. Finally got my heart rate back down and I'm good.
No more RSO for me. Can't take that chance


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Damn Hopper.  Hope you are ok.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife called the Ambulance on me last night. Had one of my bad Afib attacks and she got scared . Lasted longer then it ever had. Last one was about 8 months ago. About the time they got there it was almost over and had started settling down. Told them I would be fine. They are real close to my house and so is the hospital. When I had my heart attack in 2013 they were there and had me at the Hospital within 10mins.
> I fked up and took to much RSO oil that a friend had just brought me. Must have been made from a Sativa and it fked my shit up. I didn't tell them that of course. Damn near passed out because my heart was beating so fast and so fked up. It's really dangerous. Can cause heart damage and blot clots. Finally got my heart rate back down and I'm good.
> No more RSO for me. Can't take that chance



Glad you're OK!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

Yes Hops DO NOT BE the 1st to die from MJ Please


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

Hey see did ya Hear Santa is Coming LOL


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2021)

Roster are you on speed. I just woke up I read all your posts I got to go back to bed I'm tired again.


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2021)

glad your ok brother, took a rso cap once, lost a whole day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

One for @Angie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

pute said:


> Roster are you on speed. I just woke up I read all your posts I got to go back to bed I'm tired again.


Ha this is me in the morning normal
You should have seen me in my drug days


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2021)

Crazy is not a drug,, that's just Roster.


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Crazy is not a drug,, that's just Roster.


Agreed, but I need coffee first.


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 27, 2021)

Good morning/afternoon old farts. Hope all are well. Going to another Thanksgiving dinner shortly. Yum, yum for me. Later.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2021)

coffee and pie today





.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> coffee and pie today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not forget ya bro


----------



## Africanna (Nov 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> coffee and pie today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it will only be some pie for me please


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> coffee and pie today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2021)

I could never come to terms with the vibe Ono brought with her that infested  the Beatles


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I did not forget ya bro
> View attachment 282935




thanks Amigo!

but me and the little fat red man do not get along....ya see , that bass turd made a lot of promises to me as a kid but the feckless fecker never came through!

same with that rat bass turd tooth fairy and any of the other commie entitlement entitlests elites.....all commercial materialism for what , fake fiat greenback Monopoly money?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks Amigo!
> 
> but me and the little fat red man do not get along....ya see , that bass turd made a lot of promises to me as a kid but the feckless fecker never came through!
> 
> same with that rat bass turd tooth fairy and any of the other commie entitlement entitlests elites.....all commercial materialism for what , fake fiat greenback Monopoly money?


Well you did try to shoot them every time they stepped foot on you property. Big as a child


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2021)

a Russian hostess on a train

can I take her home with me?


----------



## boo (Nov 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I could never come to terms with the vibe Ono brought with her that infested  the Beatles


she destroyed the beatles in my opinion...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 27, 2021)

boo said:


> she destroyed the beatles in my opinion...


Couldn't sing worth a damn, either.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2021)

boo said:


> she destroyed the beatles in my opinion...


And she was uglier than a rhinocerwurst's arse.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2021)

boo said:


> she destroyed the beatles in my opinion...






she got them into Bagism and that was the beginning of the end


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2021)

I am into Perkyism

like percolated coffee

like perky chesticles


----------



## giggy (Nov 28, 2021)

morning old farts, nice coffee girls. hated ono and as hippie said couldn't sing and as walt said she could stop a mack truck in it's tracks. i believe i'm alreagy a few bowls up on yall so yall got to catch up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2021)

Ono was a ugly *****.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 28, 2021)

And had bad breath!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> she got them into Bagism and that was the beginning of the end



Bagwan Shree Rajneesh set up set up a retreat here in Oregon and his followers ended up using biological warfare (E Coli) to poison a bunch of detractors in the adjacent town.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Bagwan Shree Rajneesh set up set up a retreat here in Oregon and his followers ended up using biological warfare (E Coli) to poison a bunch of detractors in the adjacent town.




sounds a lot like the *Aum Shinrikyo*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> a Russian hostess on a train
> 
> can I take her home with me?
> 
> ...


She is Mine, She is way to chubby for your skinny tastes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

In Soviet Russia the women eat the men after Sex


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I am into Perkyism
> 
> like percolated coffee
> 
> ...


Darn it man where are their Bums


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2021)

Happy Sunday.  I hope!  I was never much of a Beatles fan therefore I know little to nothing about Ono.  They did get better at the end.  I considered their early days as Bubble Gum music.

Time to trim again.   Had a nice break but the time has come again.  Will walk and watch the local Football team loose again as well.  Couple of quick cups and then get after it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2021)

Big, that first gal is damn near perfect except for those Bedrock Beauties (Flintstones) she's got for feet.

Pute, I'm with you. When they first came out, I preferred Paul Revere and the Raiders. Then they came out with the Manson Family album and I was hooked.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Big, that first gal is damn near perfect except for those Bedrock Beauties (Flintstones) she's got for feet.
> 
> Pute, I'm with you. When they first came out, I preferred Paul Revere and the Raiders. Then they came out with the Manson Family album and I was hooked.




I never noticed...now I can’t unsee them!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I never noticed...now I can’t unsee them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prefers the foot on the right LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

oh a Dirty Girl


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

Dog walk time , flurries here too


----------



## boo (Nov 28, 2021)

morning fellas, chilly outside today, low 60's...


----------



## Africanna (Nov 28, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> And she was uglier than a rhinocerwurst's arse.


Certainly got John's juices going


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2021)

She looks sad. She needs Weedhopper. 



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/attachments/f3897019-c6b5-4193-803a-d374ea8f86ef-jpeg.282976/


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> She looks sad. She needs Weedhopper.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.marijuanapassion.com/attachments/f3897019-c6b5-4193-803a-d374ea8f86ef-jpeg.282976/


Looks like she would rip your head off and eat you after you had sex with her


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2021)

Okay. Might be fun.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 28, 2021)

Africanna said:


> Certainly got John's juices going




once a cok suker always a cok suker




Sent a request to the Office of Immigration and Nationality. In Budapest: Office of Immigration and Nationality a while back to ask for an extended stay permit to live in Hungary .. it was accepted and they responded that there is a huge number of American expats there already .. Hungary does not allow trans limp wristed peeps into the country nor islamist wet backs .. life, .. and a whole bunch of anti-semites live there


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Okay. Might be fun.


Your wife would cut you three ways; Long, deep, and continuous.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2021)

Africanna said:


> Certainly got John's juices going


Acid is a wonderful drug.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I never noticed...now I can’t unsee them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed them right off.  Double UUgly.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> sounds a lot like the *Aum Shinrikyo *



Similar tactics against the non believers................



ROSTERMAN said:


> In Soviet Russia the women eat the men after Sex



Around here, they eat them during sex.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 283034


Im doing this LOL
I Love it


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Women ....meh...they cost to much...get a dog.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Women ....meh...they cost to much...get a dog.


Unless she is a Coffee Gal


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2021)

Just for my Buddie Hippie. Cool looking birds.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 29, 2021)

Ya know, for as small of a critter those lovebirds are, they can seriously bite a plug outta ya. Don't ask me how I know.....

Going to see Resident Evil with my girls in a few. I'm always up for anything spooky, and the Pullet says it's pretty good.

Sunshine and 30 degrees here. Makes the snow look so pretty. Can't believe I said that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2021)

This one is for Roster who likes Gerbils.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2021)

What a bunch of bullshit.

Man’s Family Claims Alcohol, Medical Marijuana, Responsible for Dramatic Personality Shift (msn.com)


----------



## Patwi (Nov 29, 2021)

what do you expect from msn and ( Dr ? ) phil ..  but the f*ck#rs that are voluntarily blind believe every word .. 

The dude awoke from being a slave to the system and the minions can't let the truth get out so lets just make up lies about him.


----------



## boo (Nov 29, 2021)

hey folks, just getting back in from the gym, trying to keep the bones alive is a pain when you get old...cooked my sausage soup last night, gonna do a turkey soup next...shopping for 4 carbon scrubbers today...


----------



## giggy (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello brother boo and the rest. Hope everybody  is having a great day.


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2021)

Gardening done and now gonna walk,  way to warm.....gotta shed some clothes.


----------



## Africanna (Nov 29, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Acid is a wonderful drug.


Micro is good


----------



## boo (Nov 29, 2021)

brother giggy, hope all is well...try and find a carbon filter nowadays...online shipping for 4 is almost 400 bucks...been searching locals and have had zero luck...hmmm...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2021)

boo said:


> brother giggy, hope all is well...try and find a carbon filter nowadays...online shipping for 4 is almost 400 bucks...been searching locals and have had zero luck...hmmm...


Did you search Amazon really good if you have the free shipping some deals to be had


----------



## Bubba (Nov 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im doing this LOL
> I Love it


Texting one hand, hanging from building with other one.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 29, 2021)

The Sand Man is beating me to death. He starts in around 19:00 and keeps going until I wake up pre-dawn.
Is this "jet lag" from the time change? Am I the only one, or do you other old farts experience the same thing?


----------



## boo (Nov 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you search Amazon really good if you have the free shipping some deals to be had


no one want's to ship 125 pounds for free...growers supply wanted $400 for the 4 scrubbers and the same again for shipping...not going to pay that price...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 29, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Is this "jet lag" from the time change? Am I the only one, or do you other old farts experience the same thing?




the new 19:00 on my wrist watch still shows 20:00 .. I know the truth ..and yes if you participate in the voluntary confusion you will show signs .. I pity those with smart watches .. My Grand father used to tell me to watch the people that were wearing the ' new ' calendar date feature wrist watches in the '60s and go and ask them what the date is and of course they would look at their watch, .. ask 3 hours later and they will again look at their watch .. never learning the date for that day ..


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2021)

Good night


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Good night


And goodnight Mrs. Calabash, where ever you are.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2021)

See ya later old guy.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> The Sand Man is beating me to death. He starts in around 19:00 and keeps going until I wake up pre-dawn.
> Is this "jet lag" from the time change? Am I the only one, or do you other old farts experience the same thing?


Hippie -- Since I am way ahead of you in the age catemegory, I'll put yer mind at rest.  Sorta.

The older you get, the more your built-in circadian rhythm kicks in.  I am perfectly comfortable going to bed any time after 8PM.  And I am up, out, and about every day at 5AM. <-- One minor discipline observed here:  I refuse to get up until that clock says 5.

So whut I am saying is that it is natural... and actually healthy. You sleep in the dark (instead of partying or binge-watching Downton Abbey), and are awake in the light (instead of snoring one off until 11AM.)


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 30, 2021)

boo said:


> no one want's to ship 125 pounds for free...growers supply wanted $400 for the 4 scrubbers and the same again for shipping...not going to pay that price...


*@boo* -- Where are these manufacturers located?  

If the home stores are somewhere within range of sumbody here who could show up at the counter and buy it and ship it to you -- that would be the minimum cost possibobble.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Women ....meh...they cost to much...get a dog.



Got all of both that I can afford................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

boo said:


> no one want's to ship 125 pounds for free...growers supply wanted $400 for the 4 scrubbers and the same again for shipping...not going to pay that price...


Which ones Model number?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 30, 2021)

She doesn't look like one of the coffee girls. ??


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> She doesn't look like one of the coffee girls. ??


When Bigsur sweet talks her clothes off she will


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> She doesn't look like one of the coffee girls. ??




that’s because she is off the clock

the entire gang showed up this morning , all bright eyed and bushy tailed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Beautiful day and the sun is shining bright.  Wish I could say the same for the Red, White and Blue....I pretty much start my day drinking coffee and watching the news....all I see ant more is Fauci trying to scare us to death (literally,) and the number of over night lootings along with shootings.

I should watch something else but what.....have you watched network television lately?  Sure ain't nothing on for me.  I get the feeling somebody wants baby boomers to fade away.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Beautiful day and the sun is shining bright.  Wish I could say the same for the Red, White and Blue....I pretty much start my day drinking coffee and watching the news....all I see ant more is Fauci trying to scare us to death (literally,) and the number of over night lootings along with shootings.
> 
> I should watch something else but what.....have you watched network television lately?  Sure ain't nothing on for me.  I get the feeling somebody wants baby boomers to fade away.


OK I know what is wrong
My diagnosis is peptic ulcer is forming
Solution SHOOT THAT DARN IDIOT BOX NOW


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 283114


Where were these young ladies when we were wee lads?


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK I know what is wrong
> My diagnosis is peptic ulcer is forming
> Solution SHOOT THAT DARN IDIOT BOX NOW


Yup, ulcer....fargin TV.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Where were these young ladies when we were wee lads?





where?

I found her up on Blueberry Hill


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2021)

^^Hope you got a thrill


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^Hope you got a thrill




it was the wind in the willow trees that turned me on


----------



## Patwi (Nov 30, 2021)

^^^ wonderful .. I've always called my dickie my one eyed blueberry ..



.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Where were these young ladies when we were wee lads?


Hanging around with the cool guys.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2021)

breaking out the psilocybin today

im tuning myself up for a freaky  Friday


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2021)

Must be some "Good Shitt".   You are flying to low and coming in for a crash landing.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 30, 2021)

Haven't a clue.


----------



## boo (Nov 30, 2021)

must be some good drugs here at the passion...


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 30, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Haven't a clue.



magic mushroom day


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2021)

here ya go Walt.  This will explain things.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2021)

__





						3 killed, 6 hurt in shooting at Michigan high school
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2021)

pute said:


> here ya go Walt.  This will explain things.


LOL So Great


----------



## Witchking (Nov 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're only hearing about it because it happened in Oxford. It happens in Detroit everyday and nobody ever hears of it. Who's the shooter? Bet I know a thing or two right off the bat, because the whole world doesn't know his name yet.

So the media is taking a breather from the race thing, so they'll get back on the gun control thing and go after that angle for a while ..chip away at that right for awhile. I smell it coming, like dung in the breeze. The narrative must be advanced and most importantly OBEYED.

It's sad really. This is indeed a tragedy but my brain instantly goes to" How will this affect the systematic chipping away of our Second ammendment rights and our way of life?" Will it accelerate it or decelerate it.  NOT " Oh those poor high schoolers!" or " What a terrible Tragedy" and i'm not trying to sound cold , I truley feel terrible about it.

This is the atropied state of our nation and the culture right now.


----------



## boo (Nov 30, 2021)

were all going to hell for what we did to this planet, this alters the course a smidge...


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2021)

We sure are living in a different world today.  I try to adapt to whatever situation  but this sucks.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 30, 2021)

BASTA!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> magic mushroom day
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283156


Well, like Rooshian Roulette (I watched) that is another experience I will never partake.

It does make me curious, though...  But nowhere near curious enuf.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 1, 2021)

pute said:


> here ya go Walt.  This will explain things.



They won't let me see that video without signing up in the YouToob club.  Is it around anywhere normal?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2021)

Nope


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> They won't let me see that video without signing up in the YouToob club.  Is it around anywhere normal?


I don't do Facebook but YouTube is ok.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, like Rooshian Roulette (I watched) that is another experience I will never partake.
> 
> It does make me curious, though...  But nowhere near curious enuf.



lots of good research going on in the medical communities about using magic mushrooms for treating some forms of depression and a lot of cities are decriminalizing the medical use of mushrooms

i usually go the microdosing way , which in a nutshell is talking a really small dose of the mushrooms that one does not feel a thing...like .10 of a gram...

i will take two capsules a day for a week and that usually helps me cheer up for the rest of the month

every once in awhile I’ll take a little more than a microdose and that is when things get real interesting around the old homestead...the experience kinda blows the cobs out of my mind and refreshes the creative juices....

in other words , I will be walking around most of the day giggling and have a silly grin on my face while doing my chores and checking things off my to do list

time for some more coffee

sunset last night looking out Swedes backyard


----------



## Bubba (Dec 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> lots of good research going on in the medical communities about using magic mushrooms for treating some forms of depression and a lot of cities are decriminalizing the medical use of mushrooms
> 
> i usually go the microdosing way , which in a nutshell is talking a really small dose of the mushrooms that one does not feel a thing...like .10 of a gram...
> 
> ...


Used to grow those, but never cared for them.
Most folks love them.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 1, 2021)

boo said:


> were all going to **** for what we did to this planet, this alters the course a smidge...



Not sure where this handbasket is headed, but we are sure making good time.   Don't invest in any beach front or flood plain property...........  

Of late I've been spending a lot of time reading what happened at the end of the last ice age, when the sea level rose over 300 feet and there were giant tsunamis from the south pole when ice sheets cracked and large shelfs slid into the ocean.  

What's more, is we are on the upswing from the Milankovitch cycles joining us in putting more heat energy into the atmosphere and together it means more severe hurricanes and tornados.





__





						Milankovitch Cycles and Climate Change
					






					www.climatedata.info
				






pute said:


> We sure are living in a different world today.  I try to adapt to whatever situation  but this sucks.



I read somewhere that it is not that we get so much more conservative as we age, but that the contrast between our generation and the ones around us grows wider because they are progressively more liberal.

That has certainly proven to be the case around here.....................



Unca Walt said:


> Well, like Rooshian Roulette (I watched) that is another experience I will never partake. It does make me curious, though...  But nowhere near curious enuf.



Like flying under the hood, it works best with a guide or co-pilot.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 1, 2021)

Love an occasional shroom ride.  Been quite awhile.  Hard to find in my now older circle of friends. I been looking at grow kits for them.  You sort of have to set some time aside for something like that, just like edibles effect me.


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Happy hump day.  

Stomach is a bit better today.  I have had issues with my stomach for years.  Happens mostly in September when I start gorging myself on my tomatoes.  I eat so many that my stomach can't take the acidity in them.

My doctor first said I had h-pylori but he was wrong.  This year a combination of grapefruit juice, tomatoes and spicy food got the best of me.  

It usually goes away when the maters run out but not this year.  I see the doc on Friday.  Hopefully pills and a careful diet will solve the problem.  But, I have had my stomach scoped before.....no big deal as long as nothing serious is found.

For now a nice cup of acidity ..... Coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Happy hump day.
> 
> Stomach is a bit better today.  I have had issues with my stomach for years.  Happens mostly in September when I start gorging myself on my tomatoes.  I eat so many that my stomach can't take the acidity in them.
> 
> ...


Man Bro You hit the nail on the head
Tomatoes are my downfall too , I love BLTs and grow a ton.
But to many blows my stomach out for sure,
I have to stop eating any of them or sauce (gravy) made from them after 5pm , if not I suffer from gerd (acid reflux) during my sleep and wake up choking and somethings puking a but, Scary shiit.
It can get down your lungs and choke the crap out of you, and it burns, (also leads to pneumonia if it gets in lungs)
Cut it out for a while and get over the counter proton inhibitors.


----------



## giggy (Dec 1, 2021)

Morning old farts, happy hump day. Lot warmer this morn no frost on the windshield. Hoping for a nice weekend.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 1, 2021)

pute said:


> I don't do Facebook but YouTube is ok.


YouTube may be OK... but they tell me unless I join their club, they ain't gonna show me that particular video.  

Where else does it exist? What does it explain?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2021)

Cheech and Chong ft. Ajax Lady and Strawberry - YouTube

Try this link Walt. Dont know if it will work or not.


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2021)

Late morning fly by.  Been pressing the kief I did last week.  I can only do that so long.  Time for a nice long walk by the lake.  Nice day for it....back later.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2021)

Fking little piece of shit. He even lured them out by saying he was with the police.

4th student dies from Michigan school shooting, 15-year-old charged as adult (msn.com)


----------



## Bubba (Dec 1, 2021)

__





						Celeb Seek - Entertainment, Sports, Politics, Health, Business, Technology
					

Celebseek.com is a entertainment web portal - Sports, Politics, Technology, Social Medai Rumors and More. Get exclusive interviews, features and videos of your favourite celebs and famous faces across film, TV and music industries..




					celebseek.com
				




There you go.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2021)

All kinds of red flags ignored, like usual.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 1, 2021)

Yup.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Cheech and Chong ft. Ajax Lady and Strawberry - YouTube
> 
> Try this link Walt. Dont know if it will work or not.


Nope.  It do not.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 1, 2021)

pute said:


> Stomach is a bit better today.  I have had issues with my stomach for years.  Happens mostly in September when I start gorging myself on my tomatoes.  I eat so many that my stomach can't take the acidity in them.



Glad it was easy and sorry the fix is so tough..............  Tomatoes are one of my favorite veggies.


----------



## giggy (Dec 1, 2021)

Walt get a Gmail account and sign with it and you will be able to see it.


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 1, 2021)

Old fart? Yep, that's me.   Cheers y'all


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2021)

So Zeke, why dou qualify to be an O'l fart?


----------



## Carty (Dec 2, 2021)

Um,  his breath.... muwahahaha..   jk bro. 

Hope I qualify at almost 60..  blind in one eye, can't see out of the other... hearing aides don't work,  oh wait, I don't have them in..  hahaha.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 2, 2021)

mornin' ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 2, 2021)

The last second...  He WILL be telling his grandkids about this (sound):


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 2, 2021)

giggy said:


> Walt get a Gmail account and sign with it and you will be able to see it.


You have GOTTA be joking.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> You have GOTTA be joking.




Gmail, is just another way of saying the deep state loves you .. yeah .. I got one


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2021)

Zeke said:


> Old fart? Yep, that's me.   Cheers y'all



Welcome aged flatulent one!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)

Zeke said:


> Old fart? Yep, that's me.   Cheers y'all


*WELCOME Please stand Downwind.................*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The last second...  He WILL be telling his grandkids about this (sound):



Wait Walt Where is POPCORN
Oh Lookie here I found Popcorn behind the Gym.


----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2021)

Morning old farts. 50deg. this morn, hope it holds out for Sunday cause I got some stuff on the farm that needs to come home.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 2, 2021)

48 here. Woke up to find that some low life had stolen all the pretty snow. The nerve of some people.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 2, 2021)

I got another "let's make a deal" on one of my novels.  I actually thought it was legit, because the scammer took the time to read the reviews -- and use them to make me think she had read *The Cadet -- The Adventures of a New World Pioneer in the 17th Century* referencing the accuracy and drama. (It worked for a coupla minnits, BTW) Wanted to close a deal within 15 days.

So she gave me a "hotline" number in the note, along with her email company address with a URL hotlink. 

They wanted to know if I owned *The Cadet*, and would I be willing to sell the rights to it. 

Not my first rodeo.  Was gonna be a 3-part miniseries before Fauci got going.  So, I called the hotline.  A foreign voice could be heard: "shunt" and the line went dead.  Hmmm...

So I clicked on the URL link.  Didn't go anywhere -- just lit up a new page on my homescreen.  

So I tried to find the company, or the woman herself.  Nope.

So I hit the email "return" with this reply:

If this is how you try to get a customer… with two dead-ends, you must really be darn hard to work _with_ one.

Have a nice Christmas.

Walt C. Snedeker
(And yes, I own *The Cadet*)


----------



## boo (Dec 2, 2021)

walt, you're such an old geezer...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)

boo said:


> walt, you're such an old geezer...



a bad mf’er of the highest degree too

just take a look at this killer 1000 yard eye stare which will cause the enemy to piss their pants


One Mean Sumbitch


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 2, 2021)

There's some northbound 75 folks that ain't havin' a good day. Four lanes been down to one for the last two and a half hours. I was out back with the OH, putting 150 lights on a Charlie Brown tree and stringing 300' of power cord so I could light 'em up for my favorite neighbor (I can't see 'em from my house) and heard a BANG! Within 5 minutes, here goes a county mounty, then a state trooper, then another one of each, then a fire truck, then a meat wagon. Got my Christmas light caper done and the OH wants to drive down and see what happened. Looked like a semi had blown a front tire and wound up against the inside barrier wall. Unfortunately, it looked like he took a maroon SUV with him. Still a parking lot out there, so I imagine it's now an accident investigation involving a death/grievous injury. If so, it'll take 'em another hour or two before things get back to normal.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)

Hey Carty , is this anyone you know?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> a bad mf’er of the highest degree too
> 
> just take a look at this killer 1000 yard eye stare which will cause the enemy to piss their pants
> 
> ...


_*"*_*I'm in disguise, ya stoopid tart!"* [/Yellowbeard]


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 2, 2021)

This is Himself back in The Day:





I post this because it shows the only photo of that suit.  I was supposed to go to Cox's and buy a seersucker suit, but I mistakenly went to Sears and bought...

ALL of this leads into a funny -- and *true* -- story.
*The Devil Made Me Do It
© Walt C. Snedeker *​          The Fabled PC has often commented on our mixed marriage (she's Human -- I'm Klingon), wondering why I do some of the things I do. 

          I've thought on it long and long, also.  I tried to use the excuse that I had a rough hometown.   My home town (Baldwin) was the only place where they would call in radio dedications:  "I'm sorry I stabbed you, Miss Crumpley."  But that's not it, because the things I find myself doing are not necessarily _that_ vicious/cruel/evil.  Only moderately so.  But upon careful rumination, I have to admit to being (occasionally) as weird as a fish’s underwear.

          PC says I have the finest mind that the thirteenth century has produced.  And that it seemingly leaps to the fore at whatever times it finds opportune.  This can be somewhat awkward... the results of this schizophrenic behavior on my part have dictated that there are some places I dare not return to for fear of being recognized. 

          A case in point:  The Fabled PC (who's rather attractive for a beautiful woman with a great body, by the way) and the again-out-of-shape brute (me) were going out for a nice quiet dinner.

          I was feeling a little out of sorts, because for some crazy reason, I was wearing a seersucker blazer.  Well, it would have looked stupid on James Bond, with its light blue and white stripes.  Not only that, but since I was in my perennial again-out-of-shape condition -- which means "fat", the doofus blazer fit extremely awkwardly.  I was in full red beard at the time.   And I badly needed a haircut.

          I looked like a dork.

          It so happened that the place we were going to (note how coyly I will _not_ identify it by name -- least said, soonest mended) is well known for hosting foreigners of all sorts in the hotel portion of the establishment who hail from multinational corporations.

          So Beauty and Grumpy were walking through the lobby, past the Registrations-Arrivals counter when the Devil bit me in the bottom again.  Without conscious volition, I swung left and headed right toward the counter.  The Fabled PC didn't even notice that I suddenly was gone; she kept on walking for about five paces before realizing she was alone.

          She must have turned and seen me just reaching the counter, for I distinctly heard her say, "Uh-oh!"

          She knows me well, and was immediately aware that something strange was about to happen.

          Sure enough, when I got to the desk, I looked at the guy there, and said loudly:

          "*Corpregson, Reykjavik!*"

          Naturally, the guy behind the counter just looked up and said, ""Hunh?"

          "*Corpregson, Reykjavik!*"  A little more loudly, as if speaking to an idiot.

          "I'm sorry, sir, but I don't know what you're saying."

          "*Corpregson, Reykjavik!*"  For the third and last time, screaming, angry.  A glance around showed the Fabled PC hiding casually behind a tiny potted palm tree.  The guy behind the desk was getting nervous:  here was this great big guy in foreign-looking duds, obviously expecting him to do something or know something.  The poor guy kind of waved his hands placatingly, making soothing noises.

          So I grabbed the pen out of his hand, grabbed a handy sheet of paper, and drew a crude sketch of the North Atlantic, showing North America, Norway, England, and a little island in the top middle.

          "*Merka!*"  I thumped my finger on my scribbling.  Then drew some more, under the intent stare of the hapless clerk.

          "*Ynglont!*"  I thumped again, and bent to the paper in sketching fury:

          "*Reykjavik!!*"  I screamed in triumph over witlessness, pointing and breaking his pen.

          "Omigawd, the guy's from _Iceland_!"  The clerk choked.

          "Wait here!  Wait here!"  Panicky smile and placating gesture hung ghost-like in the air while the clerk ran off for somebody to help him with an obvious customer from afar.

          The Fabled PC and Now Considerably Less Grumpy went back out of the lobby and had something excreted through the Golden Arches for dinner.

          We both wonder what the folks in the hotel thought happened to their irate guest.  I still say it wasn't me, though; the Devil made me do it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 2, 2021)

This -- How to stop a carjacking 101.  Extra points for using the tree to stop his head.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This -- How to stop a carjacking 101.  Extra points for using the tree to stop his head.



A Fool and his life can be quickly parted........


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This is Himself back in The Day:
> View attachment 283278
> 
> I post this because it shows the only photo of that suit.  I was supposed to go to Cox's and buy a seersucker suit, but I mistakenly went to Sears and bought...
> ...





i love the shades!


I had a suit once


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2021)

^^^^at his own funeral


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^at his own funeral



yeah there were a few people there who probably wished I was dead


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> i love the shades!
> 
> 
> I had a suit once
> ...


Deep down I knew you were infamous


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah there were a few people there who probably wished I was dead


Like the ticket agent at the Rockies game.


----------



## boo (Dec 2, 2021)

walt is a baaaad man...done with the day down here, time to prop up the feet, ice the back, and fire one up...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Dec 2, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This -- How to stop a carjacking 101.  Extra points for using the tree to stop his head.



You just want to watch that over and over!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2021)

Good night


----------



## Carty (Dec 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Hey Carty , is this anyone you know?




Oh yeah Big for sure...  and yes,  I'm a smart ass just like this fat little kid.  

I even posted up on FB a photo of my wrist on the inside,  and copy and pasted a bar code of a package and told

everyone that 2wks after my Covid shot my bar code appeared finally...    muwahahahaha


----------



## Carty (Dec 3, 2021)

Harvested a few plants over at the mum house at Atilla's..   got a bunch coming down next few weeks,   gonna be
a decent Christmas for a change.

I know Argo's Azad Kashmir has quite a following and is being used as breeding stock.. like here crossed with a
Vietnamese Black she smells amazing and getting ready to puff her up for a bed doobie.. let ya know tomorreeeeee.














night my online fam...


----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2021)

Morning old farts happy fry-day. Foggy this morn. Concrete floor has been kick'n my a$$. O-well just another part of life as it comes daily. Yall have a good day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> This -- How to stop a carjacking 101.  Extra points for using the tree to stop his head.






Bubba said:


> You just want to watch that over and over! Bubba



Elegantly performed!



pute said:


> ^^^^at his own funeral



The last suit I purchased was black and the same size as age 38, the difference being I didn't have to have the waistband taken in as much and it has suspenders. I got black because of all the friends and associates funerals, but plan cremation and celebration of life for myself, so it can pass on to Goodwill.


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2021)

Morning OFC.   I wore a suit and tie every day for almost 40 years.  Today practically all I own is Gym clothes and jeans.  I do have one pair of Dockers and a sport coat which gets worn maybe once a year.

Gastroenterologist appointment later today.  Not looking forward to this.  Gatta do what ya gotta do.   Hopefully just a change in my diet will solve the problem.


----------



## boo (Dec 3, 2021)

good luck pute, I've walked that road for a decade...still have demons that arise once in a while...it ain't easy gettin old is it...


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2021)

Boo, I have watched some of the crap you have gone through over the years and you are one tough sumbitch.  You, GW and Big deserve a medal.   However Big is lugging enough metal around inside his body to be a 5 star General.


----------



## boo (Dec 3, 2021)

I keep my metals in a safe...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2021)

pute said:


> Boo, I have watt some of the crap you have gone through over the years and you are one tough sumbitch.  You, GW and Big deserve a medal.   However Big is lugging enough metal around inside his body to be a 5 star General.



not me shaggy.....I look pretty healthy compared to the dinged up Unca Walt...he had to fight off lead poisoning from all the shrapnel he has collected...I think he has bionic shoulders and knees to

all I got was the Frankenstein U*grade








*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> not me shaggy.....I look pretty healthy compared to the dinged up Unca Walt...he had to fight off lead poisoning from all the shrapnel he has collected...I think he has bionic shoulders and knees to
> 
> all I got was the Frankenstein U*grade
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2021)

Im here for Calmag Conners^^^^^^^


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 3, 2021)

Better get yer finger off'in the trigger on that Daisy, Big. You'll put someone's eye out!

Morning old farts. Got one suit I use for marrying and burying. I like cotton; I'm allergic to polyester (the smell, anyhoo.) Smells too much like undertakers, lawyers, and judges.

Yoop's been MIA on both sites. Hope all is well and he's just having too much fun to hang with the rest of us old fogies'.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Better get yer finger off'in the trigger on that Daisy, Big. You'll put someone's eye out!
> 
> Morning old farts. Got one suit I use for marrying and burying. I like cotton; I'm allergic to polyester (the smell, anyhoo.) Smells too much like undertakers, lawyers, and judges.
> 
> Yoop's been MIA on both sites. Hope all is well and he's just having too much fun to hang with the rest of us old fogies'.



i shot the photographer a split second after the photo was taken...

we learned trigger discipline in bootcamp and I was ready on the left , ready on the right , ready on the firing line!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2021)

bigsurthere fault 51 said:


> i shot the photographer a split second after the photo was taken...
> 
> we learned trigger discipline in bootcamp and I was ready on the left , ready on the right , ready on the firing line!


I was train finger on trigger and if the idiot pulls my gun and it goes off accidentally it's their fault.............Period

Hold on before you shoot No fair my finger was out of the guard 
and yours was not FOUL......


----------



## Weirdscenes (Dec 3, 2021)

Howdy folks,
I've been absent for a week or two on here.
But I'm now in the land-of-the-free, visiting my son & grandson in Ojai CA for a couple of months & glad to be here.
My son David has a neighbour just down the hill named Allen who likes a toke or two and is an old bugger like me.
He used to be a home-grower (as am I) but sometime since I was last here, in the pre-covid days, he's switched to using a cartridge vape.
For the past 50 years or more I've always preferred a joint over ANY other delivery method including vaporizers.
The day after I after I arrived here he presented me with vaporizer which is disguised as a key fob and is very discreet. The following day he took me off to a local dispensary and persuaded me to buy a couple of cartridges.
I did own a vaporizer a while back but it was one for herb and had a small bowl - I never really took to it - just didn't "feel" right - so I gave it away to a pal.
Anyway - on with the story ;
So Allen introduced me to cartridges for the first time.
I'd expected to not enjoy vaping based on my previous experience, but I was pleasantly surprised - impressed even.!
So for several days I've been using this thing and one of the things I like is the quick buzz you can get, very discretely, if you're around sensitive individuals, plus it's ready immediately as long as you keep it charged.
Also a boon if you wanna get bombed is that its not necessary to load your pipe or roll a J. Yet, although the buzz and the convenience is great, somehow it just don't have the same "rightness" that smoking a J does. 
And--- a definite downside - if you live in many places outside the US etc, cartridges are not easily available (maybe I need to explore mail order) 
I'd be interested to hear diverse opinions on doobie versus vaping from anyone out there.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Dec 3, 2021)

BTW - it might be relevant to say (for those who don't know) I live in Southern Spain where its not legal.


----------



## Africanna (Dec 3, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Howdy folks,
> I've been absent for a week or two on here.
> But I'm now in the land-of-the-free, visiting my son & grandson in Ojai CA for a couple of months & glad to be here.
> My son David has a neighbour just down the hill named Allen who likes a toke or two and is an old bugger like me.
> ...


You know the African way


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2021)

Good to see ya Weirdscenes....Ojai , my old stomping grounds back in the 60’s.....we used to hi,e up to the Topa Topa mountains and enjoy our psychedelics.

I prefer joints or dabs of rosin resin oleoresin that I make myself

i do not trust the dispensaries unless I know them personally because there are some shenanigans going on about the ingredients inside those carts

I do not trust the quality assurance protocols in the cannabis industry , to many nefarious growers who grease the palms of the inspectors to get their product to market

everyones experience is different but I am gonna error on the side of caution and make my own

enjoy Ojai and don’t forget to stop in and have a meal at the Oaks in Ojai..I got my first job there as a teenager washing dishes

also , down the hiway a little is the Krisnamurti Foundation...take a tour of the place if they still do that

walk the pier down in Oxnard too


----------



## boo (Dec 3, 2021)

I personally rather smoke a joint than vape a cart, way too harsh on my throat...after 4 abdomen surgeries coughing isn't a pleasant experience...holding a pillow tight against my belly helps the pain but it's not worth it to me...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 3, 2021)

I much prefer a bowl or a joint, but carts do have their advantages. I know a couple of folks at the local watering hole that toke up with no one the wiser. In my state, weed is legal, but not in public.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> i shot the photographer a split second after the photo was taken...
> 
> we learned trigger discipline in bootcamp and I was ready on the left , ready on the right , ready on the firing line!


People say about my Glocks, "It doesn't have a safety". Yes it does, and show them my finger.

Bubba


----------



## kevinn (Dec 3, 2021)

Cartridges just do not taste as good as a joint in my opinion.  But good for use on a road trip.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 3, 2021)

hittin a j of Blue Skittles I dug out from the chiller .. had a guns pulled argument with my meth cooking, meth using neighbor across the street that inherited his little acre of little boy lover sickness .. blue skittles helps with the change of flavours and helps me stay frosty in case


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2021)

patwi said:


> hittin a j of Blue Skittles I dug out from the chiller .. had a guns pulled argument with my meth cooking, meth using neighbor across the street that inherited his little acre of little boy lover sickness .. blue skittles helps with the change of flavours and helps me stay frosty in case


I hope your finger was on the trigger


----------



## Patwi (Dec 3, 2021)

mine was open in my  hand, his was contained in his left pants pocket with his left hand never leaving the pocket .. it was the daddy of the 50 yr ol' aids infected meth head ..


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2021)

Evening OFC.  Doctor Appointment went ok I guess. Asked tons of questions did a lot of poking and prodding.  Finally came up with a dozen or so possibilities.  Diet was the first consideration.  Fargen maters, fruit juice, coffee .......exc.  According to her I am and eating violation. So, my diet is gonna have to change drastically.  

I get 4 weeks to get better by managing my own diet.  If not I go back.  Actually I go back anyway for a follow up.  If the symptoms don't dissipate a colonoscopy is in my futrue ....fk, I hate that.  Said it also could be Acid Reflex or *Ulcerative Colitis.  *Doesn't sound like any kind of fun to me.  Whatever.  I will do what I have to to get by this shitt.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 3, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> not me shaggy.....I look pretty healthy compared to the dinged up Unca Walt...he had to fight off lead poisoning from all the shrapnel he has collected...I think he has bionic shoulders and knees to
> 
> all I got was the Frankenstein U*grade
> 
> ...


LOVE  that pic!

I dunno if I have set a local record (I think I must have) for having been shot, stabbed, blown up, run over, poisoned, and insulted.  But I am still here motherfekkers!

*I am IMMORTAL!!!!!!!*




So far...


----------



## boo (Dec 3, 2021)

change your diet pute or you'll end up like me...we both know how that worked out...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2021)

It's hard, I had to, but just axing out alcohol will do wonders for you insides! I didn't have any trouble at all. Dam I miss the bourbon and scotch. It also saves a fortune though!

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Dec 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im here for Calmag Conners^^^^^^^



I'm here for your daughter Chuck....  hehe.  (Beetlejuice)

Good Satuday morning..  as usual my right thigh is swollen and throbbing keeping me awake at times...  too many
of us going thru so many physical challenges,  getting old is not for the weak.  I think it shows our generation played
pretty dang hard be it sports, life sports (sex) lol,  drugs, etc etc.   yeah, we've for sure tested out bodies and just
what they could handle.   And as we look thru Junk yards, non of the cheap replacement parts work..  so we upgrade.

I think...   Hang in there everyone.. the few moments of  good are so  worth it eh?

Diet change here to vegetarian at 1st of the year...  I need to lose another 30lbs to qualify for hip surgery taking me from 331 to 270..  so difficult when one cannot walk and keeps getting worse..


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 4, 2021)

Fargin Cigarettes. I hate Em. Every morning I wake up saying this is the day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Fargin Cigarettes. I hate Em. Every morning I wake up saying this is the day.


Gotta quit them nails Brother


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Monkey,,,, After getting my chest busted open in 2013, I never touched tobacco again. Cold turkey and done. Hate the fking smell of the mother fkers now. Makes me sick to be around them. Can't believe I ever took the habit up. If anything is a gateway drug,, it's tobacco.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 4, 2021)

Up for an hour nothing yet. Let me get this coffee rolling.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 4, 2021)

pute said:


> I wore a suit and tie every day for almost 40 years.  Today practically all I own is Gym clothes and jeans.  I do have one pair of Dockers and a sport coat which gets worn maybe once a year.  Gastroenterologist appointment later today.  Not looking forward to this.  Gatta do what ya gotta do.   Hopefully just a change in my diet will solve the problem.



I'm down to one suit that still fits and a couple of blazers with slacks.  Most of my career I was required or advised to wear a suit and tie or slacks and jacket, though in our enlightened 1990's, in an effort to close the warm and fuzzy gap between management and labor, ties were viewed as a "barrier" to communications, and we were advised to dress more casually, so I migrated to jeans and casual shirt day to day and 3-piece suit or sports coat and slacks when occasions called for it.

Since retirement in 2005, I'm mostly wearing jeans with colored tee shirt, or knit long sleeve or short sleeve polo's, depending on the weather, and fisherman sandals.

Commiseration on the gastroenterologist visit and good luck brother!



pute said:


> Boo, I have watched some of the crap you have gone through over the years and you are one tough sumbitch.  You, GW and Big deserve a medal.   However Big is lugging enough metal around inside his body to be a 5 star General.



Having fought in both world wars, Walt must have the most medals, but Big always did strike me as one tough muther.



Weirdscenes said:


> Also a boon if you wanna get bombed is that its not necessary to load your pipe or roll a J. Yet, although the buzz and the convenience is great, somehow it just don't have the same "rightness" that smoking a J does.
> And--- a definite downside - if you live in many places outside the US etc, cartridges are not easily available (maybe I need to explore mail order)
> I'd be interested to hear diverse opinions on doobie versus vaping from anyone out there.



Beware carts from unvetted sources.  Big flap over lipid pneumonia outbreak following use of untested dilutants like Vitamin E acetate to thin the concentrate.
Smoking got too harsh for my lungs, so I switched to vaporizing or dabbing concentrates on a hot nail.  For a portable unit I use a S&B Mighty, which allows me to pre-load cannisters with mixtures of herb and concentrates.





__





						9.5.9 Yet another way to vape without using e-pen carts
					





					graywolfslair.com
				






patwi said:


> hittin a j of Blue Skittles I dug out from the chiller .. had a guns pulled argument with my meth cooking, meth using neighbor across the street that inherited his little acre of little boy lover sickness .. blue skittles helps with the change of flavours and helps me stay frosty in case



Whoa, guns pulled sounds serial!  Over what?



Carty said:


> I think...   Hang in there everyone.. the few moments of  good are so  worth it eh?
> 
> Diet change here to vegetarian at 1st of the year...  I need to lose another 30lbs to qualify for hip surgery taking me from 331 to 270..  so difficult when one cannot walk and keeps getting worse..



Perverse isn't it?   Good luck with the weight loss brother!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Up for an hour nothing yet. Let me get this coffee rolling.









and a few shrooms for giggles


----------



## giggy (Dec 4, 2021)

Morning old farts. I like doobies, bowls, vapes but not big on bongs. Never did like a bong. My grandson likes a gravity bong he made. Something we did as teens was a Marijuana malt. Take a double and stick it into the end of a straw and gently blow it into the bottom of a glass, then pour it into your lungs like drinking a glass of water.


----------



## giggy (Dec 4, 2021)

Bubba said:


> People say about my Glocks, "It doesn't have a safety". Yes it does, and show them my finger.
> 
> Bubba


That is the only thing I don't like about my glock 19.


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Looking at the list my Doc says it is off limits because of my stomach issues.....Holly fk....looks like bread and water  is the only  safe food now.  Mrs Pute just brought me my morning coffee....yup, on the list of no no's...so this is what it has come to.....prison food.


----------



## giggy (Dec 4, 2021)

I take stomach meds every day and it helps a lot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2021)

Having fought in both world wars, Walt must have the most medals, but Big always did strike me as one tough drummer,


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2021)

giggy said:


> I take stomach meds every day and it helps a lot.


I was told to take metamucil.


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2021)

that helps move the poo out but the diet makes life either simple or complicated...you gotta change the diet brother just like I had to...failure to do so will give you a life like I had until I listened...


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2021)

boo said:


> that helps move the poo out but the diet makes life either simple or complicated...you gotta change the diet brother just like I had to...failure to do so will give you a life like I had until I listened...


You are right I am listening.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 4, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Whoa, guns pulled sounds serial!  Over what?




thieving 50 yr old aids infested meth head that had broke into my truck and I had 'em on security cam .. step daddy was the one that came onto my property to tell me that I didn't know the people I was messing with .. he thinks his affiliation with a few bandito bros is stronger and better than my connections to that Galveston originating brotherhood .. fool


my chambered and loaded pistol grip 20 g was aimed at his head by default , but he noticed while he kept his left hand in his left pocket .. he prob supported a 9


All is quiet since then , I don't do cops 


.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> LOVE  that pic!
> 
> I dunno if I have set a local record (I think I must have) for having been shot, stabbed, blown up, run over, poisoned, and insulted.  But I am still here motherfekkers!
> 
> ...


Was all of that at the same family reunion?

Hopper, I quit cigarettes around six years ago. I still love the smell of 'em. When I find out I've got a few short months to live, I'm gonna mortgage the house and buy a carton. First pack I ever bought was 20 cents out of a machine in a bowling alley.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 4, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Fargin Cigarettes. I hate Em. Every morning I wake up saying this is the day.


One of the smartest things one can do.  Harder to quit than coke and smack.  When I smoked, they cosy about 50-55 cents.  If I walked down to a bar called The Spanish Key, they had a machine that was 35 cents.  I dont see how people afford them at 7 bucks or so around here.

I will smoke an occasional cigar, but don't inhale!  If I did I would likely puke my guts out.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Was all of that at the same family reunion?
> 
> Hopper, I quit cigarettes around six years ago. I still love the smell of 'em. When I find out I've got a few short months to live, I'm gonna mortgage the house and buy a carton. First pack I ever bought was 20 cents out of a machine in a bowling alley.


That's the way my dad was. After he quit, if someone lit up (remember when you could light up a cigarette anywhere? Dr office waiting room, air flights etc.) he would start complaining of a "nicotine fit" but didnt break down.  When I quit (well, the FINAL time anywho) an odd thing happened.  I could smell cigarettes!  Go to a bar, come home, next day the laundry basket smells like a "smoking lounge." remember those?

I noticed ash trays stunk like crazy.  Pipe and cigar smoke in moderation don't have the same effect on me, but the smell of cigarettes gags me,
I guess I'm glad.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 4, 2021)

boo said:


> I personally rather smoke a joint than vape a cart, way too harsh on my throat...after 4 abdomen surgeries coughing isn't a pleasant experience...holding a pillow tight against my belly helps the pain but it's not worth it to me...


Jeebus, Brother Boo... You are one tough hardcase.


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2021)

I don't smoke....never did.  My parents used to smoke in the car with the windows up.  Dis fargin custing.  I used to get terrible headaches from the smoke.  My whole family, both sides smoked like a freight train.  I am the only one who didn't pick up this disgusting habit. 

Funny thing.  I can smell a cigarette from 20 yards but can't smell pot at that distance.  I remember going into the gas station and some kid was buying cigarettes and chewing tobacco.  If I remember right 3 packs and tobacco was like $20 or more.  I laughed and said out loud that pot was cheaper.  Got a good laugh.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Looking at the list my Doc says it is off limits because of my stomach issues.....Holly fk....looks like bread and water  is the only  safe food now.  Mrs Pute just brought me my morning coffee....yup, on the list of no no's...so this is what it has come to.....prison food.


Back in The Day 40+ years ago, I had to go on a bland diet.  There was a coffee substitute that was pretty good.  AHA!  The Beautiful Witch heard me trying to remember the brand:

SANKA

Turns out, they are still in bidness.  Found a review on it:








						Sanka Decaffeinated Instant Coffee Review for 2022 - The Darkest Roast
					

Are you looking for an unbias Sanka Decaffeinated Instant Coffee review? Then keep reading! With the popularity of decaffeinated coffee at an all-time high, you may have considered this coffee blend from Maxwell House. But is a cup of this decaf beverage going to satisfy your coffee craving...




					thedarkestroast.com


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeebus, Brother Boo... You are one tough hardcase.


all that along with 46 broken bones, been shot once and stabbed yet life is good...they say if it don't kill you it makes you stronger...I dunno about that...quit smoking cigs in 1990 but still smoke me my cigars...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Back in The Day 40+ years ago, I had to go on a bland diet.  There was a coffee substitute that was pretty good.  AHA!  The Beautiful Witch heard me trying to remember the brand:
> 
> SANKA
> 
> ...


When I was a wee banner, my grandmother would feed me that when I wanted coffee...always did like that fluid.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 4, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Was all of that at the same family reunion?
> 
> Hopper, I quit cigarettes around six years ago. I still love the smell of 'em. When I find out I've got a few short months to live, I'm gonna mortgage the house and buy a carton. First pack I ever bought was 20 cents out of a machine in a bowling alley.


$1.98 for a carton.  8 cents a pack at the PX.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 4, 2021)

I've been shot at and stabbed at, but nobody made contact yet.  I'm getting too old for all this, don't want to put up with sore hands so more apt to shoot! LOL.  Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 4, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> $1.98 for a carton.  8 cents a pack at the PX.


yup, no tax which is hefty.  Growing up, both my Grandmothers lived in Kentucky, grandfather sold tobacco seeds.  No Tax on them there, but they would nail you if you tried to bring them (in quantity) across into Illinois.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I've been shot at and stabbed at, but nobody made contact yet.  I'm getting too old for all this, don't want to put up with sore hands so more apt to shoot! LOL.  Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.
> 
> Bubba


I grew up in Kansas and we fought with our fists.  No kinves, guns chains or gangs.  We all had guns....everybody had a gun rack on the back window of a pick up but we shot birds and rabbits.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 4, 2021)

Yes today  you couldnt have a gun on a rack like that, or your window would be smashed out to steal it.  A good deal of knife play occurred when I was young delivering pizza.  Many robbery attempts. Odd, never had a gun pulled on me back then doing that, usually 4 or 5 would approach.  I would stick you in a second, I carried a razor sharp blade in my hand under the pizza.  When they approached, I would quickly fold the box in half twice , threw it on the floor and told them to eat that shiet....knife in hand.  If I got touched.....

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Dec 4, 2021)

We were very honory. If we knew it was a robbery, usually from a dorm address that didnt exist.  You had to be buzzed in, so they would rob you at the door.  Well we had one, I'm standing there with empty pizza box, smiling. "What you smiling at?"  Here come my boys up behind with those wooden club like things you force pork butts through a meat grinder with.  Beat down I guess.  Nothing like the look on their faces...

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Dec 4, 2021)

I don't hang with or [email protected] around with 1%s , that is where I've never needed to go but I just know them from 30 years ago and we have respect for each other due to lost friends and family

The Porter Wagner looking country bumpkin step daddy inherited the 20 acres 10 years ago and he gave his stepson, the meth cooking / selling, aids infested queer 50 yr ol that likes 16 and 17 yr old boys an acre right across from us 3 yrs ago .. ... we've been here 27 yrs


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2021)

boo said:


> all that along with 46 broken bones, been shot once and stabbed yet life is good...they say if it don't kill you it makes you stronger...I dunno about that...quit smoking cigs in 1990 but still smoke me my cigars...


I was an Outlaw Biker before I retired my colors. And I'm not proud of it. Dumbest shit a man can do. But I was younger. Thought I was 10 feet tall and bullet proof. Wasn't 10ft tall and damn sure found out I wasn't bullet proof.
I still have a 357 bullet in me. Had a bag on my stomach for 5 months before they could put me back together. Doc told my Wife they lost me twice due to internal bleeding.


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2021)

it's only when we get old do we realize how fragile we truly are...I hung 3 carbon filters overhead today, back cetainly isn't happy with me...been icing it for about a half hour now...I've seemingly recovered from all the stupidity and now hurt myself in the gym but it's a controlled hurt...my brother tommy passed but not after being seargeant at arms for the local chapter...stuff we did years ago 'eh...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2021)

Goodbye Fredo  Adios


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2021)

hey let’s get high


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Looking at the list my Doc says it is off limits because of my stomach issues.....Holly fk....looks like bread and water  is the only  safe food now.  Mrs Pute just brought me my morning coffee....yup, on the list of no no's...so this is what it has come to.....prison food.



Commiseration!  All my pre-surgery tests revealed that I've become pre diabetic and have to change my diet, as well as lose 15 lbs.



patwi said:


> thieving 50 yr old aids infested meth head that had broke into my truck and I had 'em on security cam .. step daddy was the one that came onto my property to tell me that I didn't know the people I was messing with .. he thinks his affiliation with a few bandito bros is stronger and better than my connections to that Galveston originating brotherhood .. fool my chambered and loaded pistol grip 20 g was aimed at his head by default , but he noticed while he kept his left hand in his left pocket .. he prob supported a 9 All is quiet since then , I don't do cops



Glad that nobody got shot.  That automatically brings the cops and DA's into it.  

Hopefully now that they know you have cameras, they will be more circumspect and steal further from home.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 4, 2021)

I hate a thief. If you need money, I'll give it to ya, but don't steal a damned dollar from me unless you're ready to pay the price.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 4, 2021)

Have you ever run into that person that wraps their protective wings around a kid that continually is in trouble, or vise versa that person that is constantly in trouble and a parents continually bailing them out ?  Either way it's a bad  whirlwind.

Greywolf, I started the confrontation to see if they would call the cops with about 1 shot at the ground every time a vehicle pulled up and they were exiting the beater car or truck to get their meth.. shot about 11 times over 30 minutes .. lol .. yeah basically a drive through aproach


Boo, why 3 filters for 1 tent





.


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 4, 2021)

lmfao Youse guys sound likes I feel, started smoking cigs at 8, I'm pushing 60 now, weed a few months later, Disabled vet, missing a body part here and there.  Having to change my diet from an All American Rd Meat diet to eating steamed veggies in the last 6 months.  Just diagnosed as diabetic,, Doc thinks I have prostate cancer.  I don't.... This I know, symptoms have been present too long for that.  Every day I wake with a smile on my face.  I have the love of my wife and daughters, they are cared for after I am gone. This means in my mind everything is cheese from here.


----------



## Carty (Dec 5, 2021)

Definitely a bunch of old farts we are...  all pre diabetic, like myself, and mine like many is related to weight gain..
Always been a big dude, built like NFL linebacker I weighed 220 at graduating HS.  got up as big as 331.  ouch.
now  down to 295,  need to get to 260 to get hip surgery and it's so damn hard.  the pain and swelling however
have  forced me to to make a decision to stop eating anything but veggies...   so enjoy this last Xmas dinner while
my little brother is visiting, because the New Year is gonna be very different....

Going vegetarian doesn't have to suck guys...   some awesome recipes..  maybe to save some of our lives we should start a thread on doing just that..  The Pre Diabetic club..   muwahahaha.  share recipes, weigh in weekly so we can yell at each other.. hey fatass, your slipping..  one big support team to save our own shite.   just a thought guys, seems like a bunch of us suffer from the same challenges...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 5, 2021)

Well, I find I cannot watch this all the way through without getting "chokey for happy".  It is a genuinely feel-good video.

Trust yer Unca.  It even finishes with a bang of extra-happy.


----------



## giggy (Dec 5, 2021)

Morning folks I take life as it is dished out to me. I tell the ones I love that I love them every chance I get and tell the ones I don't like that I don't but not as often. Now yall need to wake up and get stoned. Morning old farts.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I hate a thief. If you need money, I'll give it to ya, but don't steal a damned dollar from me unless you're ready to pay the price.



Leave us not forget the conmen, swindlers, scalawags, and carpet baggers that have invaded the cannabis industry.



patwi said:


> Greywolf, I started the confrontation to see if they would call the cops with about 1 shot at the ground every time a vehicle pulled up and they were exiting the beater car or truck to get their meth.. shot about 11 times over 30 minutes .. lol .. yeah basically a drive through aproach



Sounds like a lovely bunch to live next to......................  I wonder how you could convince them that DEA was video surveilling their vehicle traffic without being in the middle?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2021)

Roll with the punches baby

i hope all you sick and infirm dudes and dudettes get well soon , aging is no punk and it is Mother Natures cruelty

so cheer up and have some coffee! ...what do ya got to lose?

it’s alright ma , I’m only dying

the Coffee Shoppe girls all have their uniforms on but they still ask me every day , “How do I look honey?”.........









I told them they all look fine this morning...they are so insecure , sheesh


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Leave us not forget the conmen, swindlers, scalawags, and carpet baggers that have invaded the cannabis industry.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lovely bunch to live next to......................  I wonder how you could convince them that DEA was video surveilling their vehicle traffic without being in the middle?


@patwi
Do not Clandestine Meth labs burn down?


----------



## Witchking (Dec 5, 2021)

Morning everyone. Man we gotta go grocery shopping today we are devoid of food in this house..lol
We have had " Operation use up everything we have" going on for 2 weeks now. Which is good, cuz we hate wasting food but ok, I'm ready to re-stock. 
Anyway, cold Sunday, and it's lightly snowing outside. No major plans today, outside of working in the garden and maybe playing some guitar.


----------



## Witchking (Dec 5, 2021)

Heres one for ya..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

She forgot my coffee


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2021)

mornin folks, just another day in paradise...gonna check out the girls and bring out the camaros today...time to burn a little 112 octane and rubber...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

boo said:


> mornin folks, just another day in paradise...gonna check out the girls and bring out the camaros today...time to burn a little 112 octane and rubber...


Any SS camaro's


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 5, 2021)

Morning folks. I gotta quit reading about you all gettin' old and your dietary restrictions. My guts were paying attention. The Old Hen brought home beaner food from my favorite Mexican restaurant last night. About 01:30, my guts started rumbling. Hit the toilet then grabbed a full bottle of Pepto-Bismol and chugged a full third of it. Belly finally mellowed out enough to get back to sleep. Wife asked what I was going to do with the leftovers (they always give you enough for two meals). I smiled and said, "Eat 'em!" Still got two thirds of that Pepto left.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning folks. I gotta quit reading about you all gettin' old and your dietary restrictions. My guts were paying attention. The Old Hen brought home beaner food from my favorite Mexican restaurant last night. About 01:30, my guts started rumbling. Hit the toilet then grabbed a full bottle of Pepto-Bismol and chugged a full third of it. Belly finally mellowed out enough to get back to sleep. Wife asked what I was going to do with the leftovers (they always give you enough for two meals). I smiled and said, "Eat 'em!" Still got two thirds of that Pepto left.....


Ha My downfall is extra Hot WOW Wings
I love eat em and 20 mins later I better be on a bowl


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2021)

any football fans here...I'm gonna waste most of today watching the Bucs take on the Falcons, big division rivalry...just left a very happy garden...so nice to see happy plants for a change...just goes to show me that I'm never too old to learn...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Goodbye Fredo  Adios


Its nice to see them fall apart.  May all dems "stumble and fall" in their attempts to turn us commie.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> hey let’s get high
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283444


I used to laugh at my 60's World Book encyclopedia.  If you looked up advertising, They showed an add for Desoxyn, which had a housewife doing all the housework with plenty of energy.  If you don't remember the big Desoxyn tabs and junkies soaking them down ( except the funky little skeleton that was left which users called "bones" for some reason) They are Meth amphetamine hydrochloride.  Same stuff that used to be in Vicks inhalers....remember the old "98% pure meth from 12 inhalers recipes?"

Bubba


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2021)

after my wife died my doctor conned me into taking ritilin...didn't seem to do much until one day I crushed one up to snort it...had a blast with the 180 pills I had...for some reason he denied my request for more...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Monkey,,,, After getting my chest busted open in 2013, I never touched tobacco again. Cold turkey and done. Hate the fking smell of the mother fkers now. Makes me sick to be around them. Can't believe I ever took the habit up. If anything is a gateway drug,, it's tobacco.


Agree. Many are cursed with nicotine fits when around cig smoke after quitting. I had the same reaction you did. As soon as my sense of smell could again smell, they made me sick.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Was all of that at the same family reunion?
> 
> Hopper, I quit cigarettes around six years ago. I still love the smell of 'em. When I find out I've got a few short months to live, I'm gonna mortgage the house and buy a carton. First pack I ever bought was 20 cents out of a machine in a bowling alley.


The bowling alley....grab the chrome pull, the muffled thunk of the pack hitting bottom. Remember when you would encounter them at check out in the grocery....how many times that got me....no wonder they moved them to different places in the storre.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

I've been blessed (so far) with a cast iron gut. I can eat whatever at anytime with no problems.
Big pile of natchos? 1:30 am? Bring it. My shoulders, knees and hips are original equipment and are mostly pain free. At 66 I think I'm doing good. If I stay below 185 no back problems  generally. I used to brag I got down from mid 190 down to within 10 lbs of my high school weight. Turned out I was dying! After healing weight shot from under 160 to 180s. I can keep it to 175 and pretty much eat what I want. Right now life in that regard is good. Last blood work had my glucose dead on 100. Now watch me get run over by a truck running around downtown.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Agree. Many are cursed with nicotine fits when around cig smoke after quitting. I had the same reaction you did. As soon as my sense of smell could again smell, they made me sick.
> 
> Bubba


Me too


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

@ Boo....ritilin..Isn't that the same stuff they started cutting whit cross with.  If so all that stuff made me feel was jittery.  I quit white cross because of it.  Actually turned out good.  I liked them way to much.


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2021)

so did I pute, dunno what was in it but it made me buzz around the property like a wild man on fire, got lots done...I used to have overwhelming energy but it faded as I got older...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 5, 2021)

boo said:


> after my wife died my doctor conned me into taking ritilin...didn't seem to do much until one day I crushed one up to snort it...had a blast with the 180 pills I had...for some reason he denied my request for more...


Probably 'cause you was scratchin' at his office door two days later!


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Probably 'cause you was scratchin' at his office door two days later!


No....went to his house at midnight.


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2021)

I've never been accused of being discreet...


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

boo said:


> I've never been accused of being discreet...


Bwahaha.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

boo said:


> I've never been accused of being discreet...


Yep They hear him coming home every night


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep They hear him coming home every night


Nice, '67. It has wing vent windows. 68 and 69 did not.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 5, 2021)

'68 on up had side marker lights fore and aft, too. Big brother did a frame off restore on a '68.


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2021)

it's a sickness...


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

I had a 68 Firebird and a 69 Goat.  Pontiacs unlike Chevy's couldn't take the RPM on the big end.  I kept bending intake valves at about 6,300 rpm.  Should have gone with a 411 instead of a 433 rear end. I went to 33" slicks from 31 but no help.


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

How many fricken cars do you have Boo?


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> '68 on up had side marker lights fore and aft, too. Big brother did a frame off restore on a '68.


68 and 69 are close. 69 also has that ridge.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

boo said:


> it's a sickness...View attachment 283506
> View attachment 283507


69 right? Yellow one...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

Just got caught up on the new freak brothers on Tubi.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Dec 5, 2021)

I would bet the answer to pute's question is  Not Enough


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2021)

or mebbe too many, depends on who's washing them... I have quite the collection, bought and paid for...binnis was good the last decade I had the doors open...bubba my friend, they're both '69s...the yellow one is a numbers matching L-89...google than and see what it tells you...silver one is the bad boy, very hot 427 that takes about 10 minutes just to achieve idle...


----------



## Patwi (Dec 5, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> ......................  I wonder how you could convince them that DEA was video surveilling their vehicle traffic without being in the middle?



This family is the product of a brother and sister screwing each other yrs back and propagating ..southern white baptist religion yaknow

I do have a license plate reading camera, it's on a container ship Port of LA


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 6, 2021)

Sumbody cue the creepy music!!  The Chinese Lunar Rover (Yutu-2) is heading for a big fargin CUBE it spotted on the dark side of the moon...














						China lunar rover to check out cube-shaped 'mystery house' object on far side of the moon
					

Yutu-2 snapped a fuzzy view of something interesting on the horizon.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 6, 2021)

Coffee and Pinch Hits. Where's the coffee girls?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

pute said:


> How many fricken cars do you have Boo?


Man can never have too many toys


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

Or COFFEE GIRLS   Come on Big ya dropping the ball again?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Dec 6, 2021)

boo said:


> or mebbe too many, depends on who's washing them... I have quite the collection, bought and paid for...binnis was good the last decade I had the doors open...bubba my friend, they're both '69s...the yellow one is a numbers matching L-89...google than and see what it tells you...silver one is the bad boy, very hot 427 that takes about 10 minutes just to achieve idle...


Only the good camshaft profiles cause such idle eccentricities. Lol but after 3500 rpm....

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 6, 2021)

Bubba said:


> They are Meth amphetamine hydrochloride.  Same stuff that used to be in Vicks inhalers....remember the old "98% pure meth from 12 inhalers recipes?" Bubba



I remember using them to stay awake in class but didn't know at the time that is what it was.



boo said:


> it's a sickness...View attachment 283506
> View attachment 283507



Nice home shop brother!



patwi said:


> This family is the product of a brother and sister screwing each other yrs back and propagating ..southern white baptist religion yaknow I do have a license plate reading camera, it's on a container ship Port of LA


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

10 minutes ago

New
Add bookmark
#10,812



> Bubba said:
> They are Meth amphetamine hydrochloride. Same stuff that used to be in Vicks inhalers....remember the old "98% pure meth from 12 inhalers recipes?" Bubba


I remember using them to stay awake in class but didn't know at the time that is what it was.



When I worked Nights I always wondered why I felt so good 
I used them all the time, was not aware . Are the ones sold today still the same chems?


----------



## boo (Dec 6, 2021)

gray, good morning...mebbe today I can take a few "shop: shots, the place is truly overrun with tractors and cars...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

boo said:


> gray, good morning...mebbe today I can take a few "shop: shots, the place is truly overrun with tractors and cars...


Ha I have 3 farm tractors I still need to finish , the 2n is running strong, Cub in some pieces ready to go back together and my Model 10 deere needs some tuning and paint


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Been farting around in the back room.... couldn't figure out a simple function on my tablet.  Finally went to my desktop and bingo.  Fricken tablet....at this point I could bite a nail in two....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Been farting around in the back room.... couldn't figure out a simple function on my tablet.  Finally went to my desktop and bingo.  Fricken tablet....at this point I could bite a nail in two....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

Very Quiet this Morn.


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2021)

Have you ever had one of those days where nothing goes right......well that is me today.  Ready to take a couple of sleeping pills and call it a day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2021)

Yep. Been there. Couldn't get into a house of ill repute with a fist full of fifties.


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2021)

Well....it is half past drinking time and time to drink again....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2021)

Never was much on hard liquor. Always got me in trouble.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 6, 2021)

Guys... If you want to see the meanest SOB in the Valley (or anywhere else).  Check out this video.  He is the bravest, toughest, most magnificent sojer I ever heard of.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Never was much on hard liquor. Always got me in trouble.


Fire water No Good


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

I must admit I started  drinking 2-3 beers Michelob Ultra Gold now
Not bad and I seem to sleep better .Not sure what my blood tests will show LOL


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Never was much on hard liquor. Always got me in trouble.



I am lucky, drinking mellows me out.  Most get aggressive.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 6, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Guys... If you want to see the meanest SOB in the Valley (or anywhere else).  Check out this video.  He is the bravest, toughest, most magnificent sojer I ever heard of.





wowzers....it was not Roy’s time for sure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

pute said:


> I am lucky, drinking mellows me out.  Most get aggressive.


YHep I was a fighter , When the Beer muscle came on look out
But the tequila really made me Crazy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

ONE FOR PUTES


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> YHep I was a fighter , When the Beer muscle came on look out
> But the tequila really made me Crazy.
> View attachment 283544
> 
> ...


I have called Rallllppphhh on the big white phone a few times in my day.

Having a sip of vodka and a fresh bowl right now....


----------



## boo (Dec 6, 2021)

I've not had a drink since I was 18...drugs always worked better for me and was a whole lot easier to clean up after myself when I overdid it...


----------



## Carty (Dec 7, 2021)

Never been much of a drinker except during my Billiard Tournament Days..  mostly in bars so it seemed the thing to do..  of course, after smoking a doobie out back.  You could always see us walking out in packs of 5 or more to go partake before the tournament..  the running joke was, their shooting depends on how good the weed was..  LOL.

Pills got a hold on me for a few years,  got me into trouble, had to go thru a program called Drug Court... graduated and saved my arse...  so it was back to weed ONLY and that's been 19yrs..  

Sitting here puffing on some Azad Kashmir x Vietnamese Black and it's a new favorite.  So much so I had to contact my buddy Argo who created the Azad to see if I could get some in pure form...  thick heavy buds..  Looking for something like this to make a permanent staple over at Atilla's place..  Variety is nice but we need a performing superstar


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

Have you been a Good Boy Big


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> When I worked Nights I always wondered why I felt so good I used them all the time, was not aware . Are the ones sold today still the same chems?



I haven't used one for years, but suspect they have changed the formula or we would be hearing more about them,



boo said:


> gray, good morning...mebbe today I can take a few "shop: shots, the place is truly overrun with tractors and cars...



Thanks!  Ah wait with bait on my breath.



pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Been farting around in the back room.... couldn't figure out a simple function on my tablet.  Finally went to my desktop and bingo.  Fricken tablet....at this point I could bite a nail in two....



Hardly anything can get me pissed off faster or more intensely than my computer.



pute said:


> Have you ever had one of those days where nothing goes right......well that is me today.  Ready to take a couple of sleeping pills and call it a day.



Not lately, but if you're having one, please accept a hug!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

A Group Hug
What happens when a Lady 1st posts here at the Passion


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

Breakfast is served


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

To All The Mighty and Fierce Souls that perished this day God Rest Your Souls, and may you find Peace from the perils of War........





 *December 7, 1941* a date which will live in infamy the United States of America was suddenly and deliberately attacked by naval and air forces of the Empire of Japan.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2021)

pute said:


> I have called Rallllppphhh on the big white phone a few times in my day.
> 
> Having a sip of vodka and a fresh bowl right now....


does Ralllppphhhh drive a Buuuuiiiicccckkk?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2021)

Good morning 

since the China flu , I have come to really enjoy a gin and tonic in the evenings , maybe 2-3 times a week , that is all....no beer , no wine , no other alcohols....yet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

OK come on Tell me that old guy above doesn't look like Big Sur


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> since the China flu , I have come to really enjoy a gin and tonic in the evenings , maybe 2-3 times a week , that is all....no beer , no wine , no other alcohols....yet


That was my go to drink
To many can make one Mean
Or maybe Im just a mean old bastard at heart


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2021)

so who are the Privileged here?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> so who are the Privileged here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks So No good , I guess not me either LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

Was just trying to make BUd of month easier for me Thks Big


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> so who are the Privileged here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my case Im more Under Privileged LOL


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2021)

Can't see it.  But I guarantee I am NOT one of the privileged crowd.....a white male over 50 definitely isn't a member with this new world order.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> To All The Mighty and Fierce Souls that perished this day God Rest Your Souls, and may you find Peace from the perils of War........
> View attachment 283560
> 
> 
> *December 7, 1941* a date which will live in infamy the United States of America was suddenly and deliberately attacked by naval and air forces of the Empire of Japan.


Every time I'm driving and see a Jap car, I wonder who really won the war.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Every time I'm driving and see a Jap car, I wonder who really won the war.


Yes Sir
Now take a look at China , crippled The US without firing a Shot.
Can you say Art of War


----------



## Patwi (Dec 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Every time I'm driving and see a Jap car, I wonder who really won the war.




Avarice won .. Our elected ' leaders ' over the decades have bowed down to the god of Greed .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

Old Fart Club Members for sure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2021)

Better


----------



## Bubba (Dec 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 10 minutes ago
> 
> New
> Add bookmark
> ...


No, they switched to pseudoephedrine years ago. Used to be desoxyn.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Every time I'm driving and see a Jap car, I wonder who really won the war.


My father would never buy a japanese car. Not Infinity, Lexus no japanese car. We went back and forth, and one day he asked me...."Would you buy a car from Iran"? Touche.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2021)

I feel the same way......but I sold Rice Grinders for 35 years.  Everybody's got to do something for a living.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2021)

I started buying them for their reliability. American cars have gotten better than they used to be. Not sure the difference, a couple years ago I think the Toyota Camry had the most American made parts of any car on the market.

Bubba


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 8, 2021)

My Grand Dad's snow mobile. Not sure the year.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> My Grand Dad's snow mobile. Not sure the year.


A dually I Love It


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

1919 model T Snow Mobile
NICE 
Found this also


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> My Grand Dad's snow mobile. Not sure the year.


What Country was this ? Man that outfit looks warm


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 8, 2021)

47F @ 87% RH, cloudy with scattered rain, and predicted to reach 58F.

My visit with my Urologist was anticlimactic and could easily been done over the phone or by mail.  He said my urine was acidic.  Eat more vegetables and less animal protein.

My PT session was postponed until 8:30 AM this morning, so some time available to play first.

Today is housecleaning day, due at 9:30 AM, and I have a Team 8 session on line with my webmaster at 10:00 AM to rescue me from my computer woes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2021)

*Now this is funny guys.*

Watch High-Speed Police Chase On Florida Golf Course After Woman Refuses To Pull Over (msn.com)


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2021)

I still watch this. Probably one of my Favorites along side Gunsmoke and The Rifleman.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I still watch this. Probably one of my Favorites along side Gunsmoke and The Rifleman.
> 
> View attachment 283639


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

Weeds version


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What Country was this ? Man that outfit looks warm


The picture was taken in Manitoba Canada. The building in the background is the Hudson Bay company.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 9, 2021)

38F @ 90% RH, rain and predicted to reach 45F.

Oregon finally released some of the landlord relief checks but recalled them due to a printing error.  My heart goes out to ma and pa landlords out there still making payments, while the renters haven’t.

My last scheduled PT yesterday and my web master was able to fix my computer glitch, caused by a Microsoft upgrade.

A conference call this morning with an attorney in New Mexico regarding a case there and will try to get my silver locks shorn today, but am otherwise open for debauchery, so it seems like a good day to visit 24 Hour fitness and check them out.


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Getting another bid on my rear sliding door.  First one came in at $3,300.....what...even vinyl so not even a really high end door.  Damn things have gotten expensive.  Later guy is coming by to fix my gas fireplace.  Igniter went out.  So, most of my day will be spent with strangers in the house.

My stomach is continuing to get better.  Hope this trend continues....last thing I need right now is a stomach scope or a colonoscopy...and then fixing what they find.

Snow tomorrow maybe...we need it.  Dry as a bone in these parts....if this doesn't change our water supply is gonna be in bad shape next summer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

OK so I assume most here know what vibrating eggs are for
Ok story time
I once worked with a beautiful woman and she was in charge of me (so kind of my Boss) she use to slap me on the azz all the time and rub up against me in sexual ways, I thought it was always by mistake .
Until that one day she handed me the control wire to her already installed and ready to vibe Pleasure Eggs. I had not clue what it was or what I was suppose to do, she then said push any button on that control in your hand. I proceeded to press one and it was crazy she almost collapsed on me and the look on her face was as if she had won a million dollars, I then pressed the other button and it was on.
Only took a few minutes for her to start screaming Im coming.......
I then realized what and where the wire was attached to, This was the best Job I ever had, She ended up marrying her boss and left the company, but still called me to come play ball with her over the next 3 yrs. Poor Bastard .


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2021)

I was thinking poor woman......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Getting another bid on my rear sliding door.  First one came in at $3,300.....what...even vinyl so not even a really high end door.  Damn things have gotten expensive.  Later guy is coming by to fix my gas fireplace.  Igniter went out.  So, most of my day will be spent with strangers in the house.
> 
> My stomach is continuing to get better.  Hope this trend continues....last thing I need right now is a stomach scope or a colonoscopy...and then fixing what they find.
> 
> Snow tomorrow maybe...we need it.  Dry as a bone in these parts....if this doesn't change our water supply is gonna be in bad shape next summer.


Dont get a PELLA , dam thing cost almost 10,000 dollars 
But I talked him down to $6,600, robbers. Salesman trying to pad he commission


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

pute said:


> I was think poor woman......


Oh no worries she had fun so did I


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

Maybe @Unca Walt will teach me how to write a steamy love story


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh no worries she had fun so did I
> View attachment 283716


Must have cost her a fortune in batteries.....!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

Problem is with bitches like that she wants dildos not D.ick. We dont stand a chance.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Problem is with bitches like that she wants dildos not D.ick. We dont stand a chance.


oh she reciprocated , I never knew how prostrate milking worked until I met Susan ........


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2021)

^^^^what ever that is...count me out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

Im with him. Fk that shit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Im with him. Fk that shit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

I had to stop her when she tried to put the damm eggs in me LOL


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 9, 2021)

Ewww.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I had to stop her when she tried to put the damm eggs in me LOL


Gave your gerbil a headache?


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2021)

Moving right along.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Gave your gerbil a headache?


Roster has a cage full of Gerbils. Has all colors cause he doesn't want to be raciest. I think he prefers the one he shaved.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

This fker needs a bullet in the head. He is no good.

20-Year-Old Mesquite Man Sentenced to Prison for Death of Two Puppies (msn.com)


----------



## Patwi (Dec 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> This fker needs a bullet in the head. He is no good.
> 
> 20-Year-Old Mesquite Man Sentenced to Prison for Death of Two Puppies (msn.com)




POS .. wanna bet he's a citizen of another country..


.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> This fker needs a bullet in the head. He is no good.
> 
> 20-Year-Old Mesquite Man Sentenced to Prison for Death of Two Puppies (msn.com)


PIECE OF SHITT


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> This fker needs a bullet in the head. He is no good.
> 
> 20-Year-Old Mesquite Man Sentenced to Prison for Death of Two Puppies (msn.com)


I would have shot him
No better yet I would have hog tied and in same bed of the truck he use with an even bigger log


----------



## Bubba (Dec 9, 2021)

pute said:


> I was thinking poor woman......


Not that there is anything wrong with that....

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 10, 2021)

pute said:


> I was thinking poor woman......


She was good lookin' though...

There she lay on the sofa in the trailer, 400 pounds of femininity in her Victoria's Sekrit thong, lookin' up at him with her one good eye, blue dynel wig just slightly ajar... All set with wine (Red Lady) set up with lovely once-used paper cups...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2021)

good morning


----------



## Patwi (Dec 10, 2021)

mornin ..  Doc says I have 3 gallstones , life huh


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

My Niece's Husband is having open heart surgery today 
needs two valves replaced , not even 50 yet.
I am sending some Prayers his way , if you would like to please join in.
Really Good , Honest Guy and great father.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


>


Thanks Brother


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2021)

prayers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> prayers


THK U


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2021)

Morning Misfits.   Healing vibes sent Roster.

Snowing here... finally.  Mountains are getting hammered....2 feed so far in most ski areas and still coming.....just in time for the holidays....come here ski and spend lots of $$$ the state needs your tourist dollars.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning Misfits.   Healing vibes sent Roster.
> 
> Snowing here... finally.  Mountains are getting hammered....2 feed so far in most ski areas and still coming.....just in time for the holidays....come here ski and spend lots of $$$ the state needs your tourist dollars.


❤❤❤


----------



## Patwi (Dec 10, 2021)

prayers for yours roster,


----------



## Bubba (Dec 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My Niece's Husband is having open heart surgery today
> needs two valves replaced , not even 50 yet.
> I am sending some Prayers his way , if you would like to please join in.
> Really Good , Honest Guy and great father.


Anything for the Roster man.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2021)

Did my due diligence in the garden today.   Can't really do anything with the storm so I decided to make QWET.  This my first try on this so I hope it works out.  Decarbing  flowers now.....geez the house smells....hope nobody comes to the door......they will get a great contact high. 

Also, I have way to many flowers in the house so tomorrow I think I will spread the love a bit.  It is Christmas so I am gonna drive down to the homeless tent city tomorrow and pass out so free pot for them.  Won't be my best strain but I bet they will be totally happy.

I am basically and a-hole but giving makes me feel good.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2021)

pute said:


> My stomach is continuing to get better.  Hope this trend continues....last thing I need right now is a stomach scope or a colonoscopy...and then fixing what they find.



Congratulations on continuing to improve!



WeedHopper said:


> This fker needs a bullet in the head. He is no good.  20-Year-Old Mesquite Man Sentenced to Prison for Death of Two Puppies (msn.com)



Hangings too good for him!



patwi said:


> mornin ..  Doc says I have 3 gallstones , life huh



Good luck with those.  Did your doc propose a rememedy?



ROSTERMAN said:


> My Niece's Husband is having open heart surgery today needs two valves replaced , not even 50 yet. I am sending some Prayers his way , if you would like to please join in. Really Good , Honest Guy and great father.



Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



pute said:


> Did my due diligence in the garden today.   Can't really do anything with the storm so I decided to make QWET.  This my first try on this so I hope it works out.  Decarbing  flowers now.....geez the house smells....hope nobody comes to the door......they will get a great contact high.



Kool!  How did it turn out?


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Congratulations on continuing to improve!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still Decarbing....another few minutes.  Oven is at 225 and will take it out after 45 minutes and into the freezer.  Already have 190 proof in the freezer.  Will leave them both in the freezer over night and strain it tomorrow.  Will let you know how this finishes.  

All I gotta do now is to figure out how to take it and how much.  Should be fun.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 10, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good luck with those.  Did your doc propose a rememedy?



He wanted to but I told him I'm gonna do a juicing diet through the holidays and would prefer that he schedule my next visit Feb. 1 , usually one of the coldest days for our winters here. Medical staff always have that perkiness those days.



Roster, here ya go.. my good self and my bad self


.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2021)

This sounded interesting.

Get a Healthier High with DIY Cannabis Tea (msn.com)


----------



## Bubba (Dec 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Still Decarbing....another few minutes.  Oven is at 225 and will take it out after 45 minutes and into the freezer.  Already have 190 proof in the freezer.  Will leave them both in the freezer over night and strain it tomorrow.  Will let you know how this finishes.
> 
> All I gotta do now is to figure out how to take it and how much.  Should be fun.


Are you just freezing, or doing the whole dry ice procedure?

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2021)

Roster. Hope everything works out brother.❤


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Are you just freezing, or doing the whole dry ice procedure?
> 
> Bubba


Both the 190 proof and the decarbed bud are in the freezer.  Tomorrow I will pour the 190 into the jar and back and forth in the freezer 3 times ..... five minute intervals.....at least that is how I think it is done.  Then I will strain and store.   Again, first time for me.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> This sounded interesting.
> 
> Get a Healthier High with DIY Cannabis Tea (msn.com)


I was listening to some gubbers talking about putting ghee, or clarified butter in coffee instead of cream. No thank you, but one morning flipped 1/2 tspn of my butter in a cup of coffee. Other than tasting a little musty, it was drinkable. I don't know if it's the heat, or mucus membranes in mouth absorbing or what, but that hit me hard in just about 10 minutes.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 10, 2021)

pute said:


> Both the 190 proof and the decarbed bud are in the freezer.  Tomorrow I will pour the 190 into the jar and back and forth in the freezer 3 times ..... five minute intervals.....at least that is how I think it is done.  Again, first time for me.


I'm getting ready for my first qwet too. Instead of freezer, some get it colder by putting everything in a cooler with dry ice. I was hoping to do it without dry ice and just use freezer unless it makes a huge quality difference.


Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2021)

Here is how I make QWET:  9.4.7.1 QWET

Here is a link about subzero extraction link:  9.4.7.2 Subzero extraction


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> This sounded interesting.
> 
> Get a Healthier High with DIY Cannabis Tea (msn.com)


I just take my vape pooh (already vaped weed) when I have enough collected I put it in a tea ball and make a cup
Forget the butter for fat , but man talk about a sleep aid .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster. Hope everything works out brother.❤


Still waiting to hear Thks Bro


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> sending some Prayers his way



Sending my prayers.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Still Decarbing....another few minutes.  Oven is at 225 and will take it out after 45 minutes and into the freezer.  Already have 190 proof in the freezer.  Will leave them both in the freezer over night and strain it tomorrow.  Will let you know how this finishes.
> 
> All I gotta do now is to figure out how to take it and how much.  Should be fun.


That description is the most arcane, Kafkaesque thing I've come across here.

Pute is decarbing.  Well, that's nice.  I'm exfoliating.  So far I am with you.

But he is gonna go from decarbing to 225degrees for 45 minutes and then jump into the freezer.

I guess Pute is gonna drink the 190 proof alcohol to keep from freezing overnight, and do some straining (?)  (dupees?) tomorrow.

I have -- all honesty -- not the foggiest idea of what in the bloody heell decarbing is done for, nor have I the slightest wild guess as to why you would have 190 proof alcohol sitting in a freezer.  Is the decarbed whatever-it-is _soaking_ in alcohol??

If so, why?  What happens to whatever the decarbed stuff is?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 11, 2021)

it is complex...a complex carboxyl chain and it needs to lose a molecule so humans can uptake the rest of the molecules


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 11, 2021)

The cannabinoids are produced by the plant in carboxylic acid form, which does not readily pass the blood brain barrier, so as to reach the CB-1 receptors there.

Decarboxylating involves heating the carboxylic acid until it loses its carboxyl link, which will readily pass the blood brain barrier.

Combusting or vaporizing also decarboxylate the carboxylic acid form, so it is only for oral application that it is of concern.


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2021)

@ Walt...you got that right.....?  Me neither ha ha.  If I fk this up it will only cost me a oz of pot...meh.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)

I have -- all honesty -- not the foggiest idea of what in the bloody heell decarbing is done for, nor have I the slightest wild guess as to why you would have 190 proof alcohol sitting in a freezer. Is the decarbed whatever-it-is _soaking_ in alcohol??

If so, why? What happens to whatever the decarbed stuff is? 

@Unca Walt 
In Laymen terms, Decarbing herb
Means to take weed in normal flower state, and you heat it at a temp and time to convert THCA (naturally in dried cannabis)
Then you decarb that weed in an oven to convert THCA into the good stuff THC (gets ya Stoned stuff LOL) Same as if you burned it in pipe or joint The heat during smoking converts THCA into THC due to the temp.
So once decarbed the weed no longer needs to be smoked to activate it, and can now be used in edibles or tinctures or Oils.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2021)

@ Walt, you are always looking for a way to get higher......there ya go.  You can now take your volcano and turkey bag and retire it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)

Man did you guys see the damage from the Tornadoes 
Cars look like toys thrown around
Loads Dead , So darn Sad


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> @ Walt, you are always looking for a way to get higher......there ya go.  You can now take your volcano and turkey bag and retire it.


Does walt save his already Raped pooh?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 11, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The cannabinoids are produced by the plant in carboxylic acid form, which does not readily pass the blood brain barrier, so as to reach the CB-1 receptors there.
> 
> Decarboxylating involves heating the carboxylic acid until it loses its carboxyl link, which will readily pass the blood brain barrier.
> 
> Combusting or vaporizing also decarboxylate the carboxylic acid form, so it is only for oral application that it is of concern.


HOLY SMOKES!!!!

You mean youse guys have invented Super Pot???


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 11, 2021)

And now for something completely different...

Last night, Herself and Your Humble Obdn't &tc were cleaning up after dinner... as she was standing at the counter doing womenstuff things, I reached in a drawer and pulled out an old red rubber clown nose.

I put it on my nose and walked up beside her.  She glanced at me and went back to doing womanystuff.  So I leaned in and said, "Gimme a kissy."

She smiled, and turned and kissed me,  her nose actually pushed against the red rubber ball.  She turned back to workin', and I did a Hm-_hmm!_

She turned and LOOKED at me with her head on.  Burst into uncontrollable laughter.  I had thought she'd seen it and _pfft.  _

Nope.  I had her get the camera a take a picture of me so folks can see what she did not.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> @ Walt...you got that right.....?  Me neither ha ha.  If I go this up *it will only cost me* a oz of pot...meh.


I dunno how much an ounce of pot is in volume, but golly...


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I dunno how much an ounce of pot is in volume, but golly...


My real problem is I am ADDICTED to growing...I can't stop.  Always interested in what my latest strain will turn out and after a while one gets to much of a stash.  So, I can only smoke so much and that leaves me with finding new ways to play with my hobby.  

Bottom line....I waste more herb than any 10 people I know.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> @ Walt, you are always looking for a way to get higher......there ya go.  You can now take your volcano and turkey bag and retire it.


Nope.  The fact is that us weed-deprived (in the dinged helmet category) cannot possibly get rid of the Volcano bag. 

Here's why:  If one takes a really tiny bit of the flower about half the size of a Q-tip cotton and stuffs it in a mini-glass tube...  This will fill the tube perhaps 1/3 deep.  Light it, take a hit... and blow ALL OF IT into the Volcano bag.  Take the second -- and last hit -- and blow that into the bag also.

The glass tube thingy is now empty of all but a dot of ash.  BUT!! The gleaner-of-smoke has his two exhales inna bag.  He hits the bag... _and then blows it back in_. This will result in a minimum of five more hits he would NOT have had except for (*ahem*) shamelessly brilliant conservation practices.  One can get high with perhaps the amount equal to a split-pea in volume. <-- TINS 

Necessity is a mutha.

OH.  One mo' thang for conservation:  My liddoo invention of cutting a tiny piece of that stainless mesh used in pipes and stuffing it in the glass tube -- removes forever the PITA problem of inhaling a hot coal.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> And now for something completely different...
> 
> Last night, Herself and Your Humble Obdn't &tc were cleaning up after dinner... as she was standing at the counter doing womenstuff things, I reached in a drawer and pulled out an old red rubber clown nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> My real problem is I am ADDICTED to growing...I can't stop.  Always interested in what my latest strain will turn out and after a while one gets to much of a stash.  So, I can only smoke so much and that leaves me with finding new ways to play with my hobby.
> 
> Bottom line....I waste more herb than any 10 people I know.


(*SIGH*)  I understand the situation (which is ridiculous and somewhat of an obscenity) you are in -- you can burn forty bales outside in your back yard, but cannot send a shoebox to an ex-GI without running a genuine risk.

It is stupid.  And frankly kinda insulting that Uncle Sam will not allow me to _purchase_ weed LEGALLY here in Floriduh without having my home searched whenever Uncle Sam wants, and guns confiscated as STANDARD fukking practice.  Just because I got dinged when I volunteered...

I became less of a citizen than a groid on welfare.  Get dinged serving, fukk you as a civilian later.  Groid on welfare?  Feel free: Use your Gummint Check.  We (USGovt) recommend sativa.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)

It took a long time for the Government to scare and convince the Sheeple that Cannabis was EVIL and the people who used it were BAD, It will take the same amount maybe longer for the stupid ones to realize it is not and will someday see it as valuable Medicine one day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> It took a long time for the Government to scare and convince the Sheeple that Cannabis was EVIL and the people who used it were BAD, It will take the same amount maybe longer for the stupid ones to realize it is not and will someday see it as valuable Medicine one day.


Yabbut... I'm 81.  And incapable of even sprouting seeds. (I tried to hurry the process by using my microwave.) The height of ridiculousness is that my son is a Board Certified doctor.  Even HE cannot prescribe some sativa for me.


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have -- all honesty -- not the foggiest idea of what in the bloody heell decarbing is done for, nor have I the slightest wild guess as to why you would have 190 proof alcohol sitting in a freezer. Is the decarbed whatever-it-is _soaking_ in alcohol??
> 
> If so, why? What happens to whatever the decarbed stuff is?
> 
> ...



*It's all about the CB1 receptors in your brain responsible for getting you high. While everyone talks about THC, there is little to none in fresh cannabis. Instead there's THCa which is the acidic version and will not do too much for a buzz. It has an extra molecular grouping called a carboxy group consisting of an extra CO2 molecule. That extra molecule prevents the THCa from fitting into the CB1 receptor. In order to get stoned that CO2 needs to be removed which is usually done with heat. You get high from smoking/vaping it because the heat immediately releases that grouping and then hits the resultant THC will easily attach to the receptors. 

However, that is not the case for ingesting cannabis. Since the THCa will not fit on the receptor it has to be converted to THC by losing that carboxyl group, which is usually done with heat. The commonly accepted way is by using the oven set at 240°F for 40 minutes. I have run lab tests for different times and temps and have determined this to be the least cumbersome. There are other various ways to decarb both before and after extraction that will work as well. Once the material is decarbed then you can ingest it with excellent results. *


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)

OK Gang My Friend and Mentor joined , he is a Great dude and will help anyone that asks I am sure of this.
He is not here to cause any trouble , and I invited him 
Please welcome him with open arms and hear what he has to say to help us in our journeys .


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2021)

Welcome Sam.  I promise we won't hold anything against you since you know Roster.  Ha ha.  Have fun.  Roster has said great things about you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Welcome Sam.  I promise we won't hold anything against you since you know Roster.  Ha ha.  Have fun.  Roster has said great things about you.


Ah come on now ya make me feel like the whipping boy
When ya all know Im the entertainment committee (not committed)


----------



## Patwi (Dec 11, 2021)

welcome sam ..


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2021)

Hello Sam welcome.


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Welcome Sam.  I promise we won't hold anything against you since you know Roster.  Ha ha.  Have fun.  Roster has said great things about you.



*Don't you know that you have to take everything he says with a grain of salt? I'm just a regular guy sharing what I've learned so others don't have to search so hard and to make sure that they get the right information. I just like to talk about cannabis, some say "too much".  



*


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 11, 2021)

patwi said:


> welcome sam ..



*Thank you. It's a pleasure to get to know everyone.  


*


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 12, 2021)

Grain of salt? More like a shot of penicillin.


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2021)

It's morning again.  Have a great Sunday OFC


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

I am trying to get the CSGirls in the Holiday Spirit but they never listen to me...


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Quick, coffee!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

pute said:


> Welcome Sam.  I promise we won't hold anything against you since you know Roster.  Ha ha.  Have fun.  Roster has said great things about you.


Now waiting for Hopper to chime in and razz me too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

I need a new Hopper pic so I can make fun of him in some memes LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2021)

Welcome aboard the Passion Brother Sam.  You should fit right in if your friends with Roster. 
Roster is a good dude. We have to give him shit or he gets his feelings hurt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Welcome aboard the Passion Brother Sam.  You should fit right in if your friends with Roster.
> Roster is a good dude. We have to give him shit or he gets his feelings hurt.


Thanks Boss
PSam is a wealth of cooking knowledge when in comes to home cooking Ganja. 
He wrote the Book on The Poor Mans Guide to Cannabis in the Kitchen 101. (well refined it) .
Do not be afraid to ask him , he will always help.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2021)

I have a question for Sam. 
I can't use 240 at 40 mins because my little oven doesn't have that temp setting. It has 225 or 250. What's best for that to decarb? 250 at 30 minutes or 225 at 50 minutes or whatever.?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 12, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *It's all about the CB1 receptors in your brain responsible for getting you high. While everyone talks about THC, there is little to none in fresh cannabis. Instead there's THCa which is the acidic version and will not do too much for a buzz. It has an extra molecular grouping called a carboxy group consisting of an extra CO2 molecule. That extra molecule prevents the THCa from fitting into the CB1 receptor. In order to get stoned that CO2 needs to be removed which is usually done with heat. You get high from smoking/vaping it because the heat immediately releases that grouping and then hits the resultant THC will easily attach to the receptors.
> 
> However, that is not the case for ingesting cannabis. Since the THCa will not fit on the receptor it has to be converted to THC by losing that carboxyl group, which is usually done with heat. The commonly accepted way is by using the oven set at 240°F for 40 minutes. I have run lab tests for different times and temps and have determined this to be the least cumbersome. There are other various ways to decarb both before and after extraction that will work as well. Once the material is decarbed then you can ingest it with excellent results. *



It's my understanding that the blood brain barrier prevents the THCa from reaching the CB-1 receptors in the brain, where the THC molecule readily passes.  Here is some decarboxylation detail:



			10.1.4  Decarboxylation 101
		




ROSTERMAN said:


> OK Gang My Friend and Mentor joined , he is a Great dude and will help anyone that asks I am sure of this.  He is not here to cause any trouble , and I invited him Please welcome him with open arms and hear what he has to say to help us in our journeys .
> View attachment 283864



Welcome Sam!  Always pleased to discover another kindred spirit with shared interests!



Hippie420 said:


> Grain of salt? More like a shot of penicillin.



Or a broader spectrum cocktail of antibiotics................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

I really like this young lady's eyes





I wonder how to cut them out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I have a question for Sam.
> I can't use 240 at 40 mins because my little oven doesn't have that temp setting. It has 225 or 250. What's best for that to decarb? 250 at 30 minutes or 225 at 50 minutes or whatever.?


I bought a oven temp (thermometer ) Like this




It allowed me to lock in on the temps few bucks on amazon or any home store


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2021)

Here is a good picture of me Roster. It's the Avatar I used when I snuck in here and started The Island Of Misfits Thread. 
They had no idea it was Weedhopper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

Im sure if it is OK with the Mods @PSam could link his index to all his projects or at least some major ones.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Here is a good picture of me Roster. It's the Avatar I used when I snuck in here and started The Island Of Misfits Thread.
> They had no idea it was Weedhopper.
> 
> View attachment 283916


That was you LOL
You will Never be an Old Fart


----------



## giggy (Dec 12, 2021)

morning old farts, hope all are well.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That was you LOL
> You will Never be an Old Fart




how about me?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> how about me?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283936


I always thought you were this AHole LOL

Not that you are an Ahole in any way
You are my Big Cal Man
But that other guy thought his butt smelled like roses
I can honestly say he was a Prick to new people


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> how about me?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283936


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I always thought you were this AHole LOL
> 
> Not that you are an Ahole in any way
> You are my Big Cal Man
> ...


He was a back stabbing biotch, too, on top of being a blatant liar.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

Still battling the shed , have to go get on it again
almost have snow blower dug out to dig out snow LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 12, 2021)

Big, that gal in the top pic on the bottom left looks like she could take a punch and hand it right back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2021)

Umbitch said he was carrying a gun even when he went to the store because of me. 
What a moron. Like I'm going all the way to California to shut him up. What an idiot.
His girlfriend had no problem giving his ass up though. Some of them from here met up in California and she said that mother fker never shut up about how great he was. Go fking figure.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Does walt save his already Raped pooh?


Yes, and when he decarbs it, the whole house reeks!  LOL.

Bubba


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I have a question for Sam.
> I can't use 240 at 40 mins because my little oven doesn't have that temp setting. It has 225 or 250. What's best for that to decarb? 250 at 30 minutes or 225 at 50 minutes or whatever.?



*You can use that. Is it a toaster oven? Those work well but you should definitely get an oven thermometer. I usually shoot for 240-250° for 40 minutes. I believe the actual decarb temp is 248°F/120°C.  The time is based on the temperature used. You can decarb at 200° or even 300° but the times are much different. 300° would only go for 5-15 minutes while 200° might take 8 hours. We use 240°/40 minutes because it's a nice happy medium. If you have a sous vide you can really lower the temp enough to preserve the native terpenes which is an added bonus. 


*


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im sure if it is OK with the Mods @PSam could link his index to all his projects or at least some major ones.



*But those are on another forum. I was thinking more on the lines of creating newer updated versions. I'm thinking about the natural decarb study and the heated decarb study to begin with. 


*


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 12, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It's my understanding that the blood brain barrier prevents the THCa from reaching the CB-1 receptors in the brain, where the THC molecule readily passes.  Here is some decarboxylation detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 10.1.4  Decarboxylation 101



*You're correct. I misspoke. It's not the CB1 receptors in the brain but the ones in other parts of the body. I'm now seeing that there are 2 versions of THCa  -  THCa-A and THCa-B - with each acting in different ways. I like that article you linked. That could be a big help for beginners. I'm a firm believer in not getting a full decarb due to the degradation issue. I've used 80% as my cutoff. I always leave some bubbles when I decarb concentrates and the 240/40 process is designed to for that same purpose. Here's an interesting article I recently found. 






			THCA almost impotent at cannabinoid receptors | O'Shaughnessy's
		

*


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *But those are on another forum. I was thinking more on the lines of creating newer updated versions. I'm thinking about the natural decarb study and the heated decarb study to begin with. View attachment 283947
> *


Thank you.  Admin doesn't like links from other forums.


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2021)

Afternoon, been on the run all morning. Garden work then  spent an hour filling out a pre-op forms for Mrs Putes Cataract surgeries coming up next month.   Coffee with the neighbors and now a quick shower and then football.....bb much later.


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 12, 2021)

pute said:


> Thank you.  Admin doesn't like links from other forums.



*Most other sites are the same way. I'd rather have something freshly minted, anyway. *


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *But those are on another forum. I was thinking more on the lines of creating newer updated versions. I'm thinking about the natural decarb study and the heated decarb study to begin with. View attachment 283947
> *


That's even better Why use the index when we have the man himself . Im sure that will be fine Post away.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 12, 2021)

Deer Season!!


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2021)

Walt....Mrs Pute just happened to be looking at the tablet when I clicked on your post^^^.....this is coming from my desktop.....


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2021)

Anybody know where I can get a good deal on a tablet?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

pute said:


> Anybody know where I can get a good deal on a tablet?



my recommendation is get an iPad 

otherwise I don’t know squat 

Satan is bringing Swede and me a new iPad and phone for Christmas..


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2021)

Wow.....you will have to start a thread on "What it is Like to have a Phone".


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2021)

the phone number I have for big was a hard landline unit from almost2 decades ago...my how time flies...especially when you get old enough to figure it all out...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2021)

pute said:


> Wow.....you will have to start a thread on "What it is Like to have a Phone".



I hate them tracking devices...everybody wants a number , so I went the other way..

doctors office wanted my phone number , I said I don’t have one , so email me..from the surprise look on their faces I believe no one has ever told them that

i remember the days when I would get a letter in bootcamp , that was a big deal and made my week..

and then I would sit down and write a letter back to my mom and dad

i like that slow lifestyle

but yeah , looking at an iPhone 12 ...or is it 13?

airplane pilots and sea captains use iPad as a navigation tool...totally blew me away


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2021)

Yup.....by the way, E-mail is the same as "Yesterday's Newspaper".   Texting is the young'ens way of doing things these days.   That phone will do everything but scratch yer hillbilly azz.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 12, 2021)

The girls all have Apple phones and tablets. I had to go the other way. Motorola phone and a Samsung tablet. Likes me some android shit.
Funny, too. Neither one of 'em can work an android, and I'm the same way on an I Phone.


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2021)

Night fellow pot smokers. Sleep well.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *You're correct. I misspoke. It's not the CB1 receptors in the brain but the ones in other parts of the body. I'm now seeing that there are 2 versions of THCa  -  THCa-A and THCa-B - with each acting in different ways. I like that article you linked. That could be a big help for beginners. I'm a firm believer in not getting a full decarb due to the degradation issue. I've used 80% as my cutoff. I always leave some bubbles when I decarb concentrates and the 240/40 process is designed to for that same purpose. Here's an interesting article I recently found. View attachment 283950
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, good article!

We typically shut off around 70% decarboxylation.

It's also possible to decarboxylate the concentrate in situ, by simply heating the ethanol wash to 150F and holding it for three days.  It achieved 76.9% THC.



			10.1.2 Decarboxylating Ethanol Tinctures In Situ
		


Here is another decarboxylation article on how to decarb after extracting:





__





						10.1  Decarboxylation
					





					graywolfslair.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> The girls all have Apple phones and tablets. I had to go the other way. Motorola phone and a Samsung tablet. Likes me some android shit. Funny, too. Neither one of 'em can work an android, and I'm the same way on an I Phone.



I got an android phone and pad as well in 2016, but never use the pad.  I mostly just use the phone, text, and Facebook.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I got an android phone and pad as well in 2016, but never use the pad.  I mostly just use the phone, text, and Facebook.



pm me your FB name Brother so I can troll you there...lol...I am Clutch Cargo on FB..


----------



## Bubba (Dec 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> The girls all have Apple phones and tablets. I had to go the other way. Motorola phone and a Samsung tablet. Likes me some android shit.
> Funny, too. Neither one of 'em can work an android, and I'm the same way on an I Phone.


I like the motorola phones as well, Android for me.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> pm me your FB name Brother so I can troll you there...lol...I am Clutch Cargo on FB..


Mine is Calmag God


----------



## Bubba (Dec 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> pm me your FB name Brother so I can troll you there...lol...I am Clutch Cargo on FB..


Do you have his pals spinner and paddlefoot?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Do you have his pals spinner and paddlefoot?
> 
> Bubba


Yes Big
Clutch    Makes Car Go


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Android phone and tablet.  I have all 3, phone, tablet and desk top.  I still like my desk top the best.  I hate my auto correct on the lap top...I hate proof reading and my damn tablet has a mind of it's own.

Another moanday, I will spend part of the day trimming, a walk is a must as well.  Nice day for a walk once it warms up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2021)

Android Stylo 6


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 13, 2021)

Landline.  But it is _push-button!_


----------



## Bubba (Dec 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes Big
> Clutch    Makes Car Go


That was an oddly animated cartoon. Characters "walked" kind of like South Park characters, the only Moving part of their anatomy was the mouth. Somehow they transposed an actual moving mouth onto the face of the cartoon.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2021)

Bubba said:


> That was an oddly animated cartoon. Characters "walked" kind of like South Park characters, the only Moving part of their anatomy was the mouth. Somehow they transposed an actual moving mouth onto the face of the cartoon.
> 
> Bubba



crusader rabbit and rags was another favorite 

and Dudly Doright


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 13, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Landline.  But it is _push-button!_


What? No rotary dial? Damn whipper-snapper!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Landline.  But it is _push-button!_



wow!

I did not know that you had upgraded your service!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> crusader rabbit and rags was another favorite
> 
> and Dudly Doright


I kinda liked George of the Jungle. Rodger Ramjet was kool, too!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 13, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I like the motorola phones as well, Android for me.
> 
> Bubba


I've used Motorola from the old brick phone to the flippers and the new smarty-pants phones. Currently using a Moto Z, which was a replacement for the Turbo II that drowned when I sank my sailboat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2021)

Does anybody remember Party Lines?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Does anybody remember Party Lines?


Cocaine?


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Does anybody remember Party Lines?



*We had one when I was a kid in the '50's. You could tie up the whole network so no one could make calls or listen in on others' calls.  



*


----------



## Patwi (Dec 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Does anybody remember Party Lines?




we had them up to '60 .. they had reduced the number of families on ours to just 4 but that was just all part of living in a rural area . In '61 we moved to an Industrial Military Complex major University ( texas a & m ) area and it's been a continuous new world ever since.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> What? No rotary dial? Damn whipper-snapper!


Would you believe at the farm our telephone had a crank on the side to generate rings.  Huge oaken thing.

We went CRAZY MODERN then:  We got a black phone with our number on it:

*BA*ldwin *3-4113-J*

No dial.  You picked it up and a lady said, "Numba Puhleeze".

TINS.

Late Edit Add:  the "J" was _our_ phone on the party line.  We were not the farthest into the alphabet on the line.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> crusader rabbit and rags was another favorite
> 
> and Dudly Doright


Duddly Doright, wasn't he part of the Rocky and Bullwinkle show?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I kinda liked George of the Jungle. Rodger Ramjet was kool, too!


George, George George of the jungle strong as he an be....watch out for that tree!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Does anybody remember Party Lines?


We had one we always listened in LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Cocaine?






I could see you now bouncing off the balloons


----------



## Patwi (Dec 13, 2021)

Old friend and family been visiting from lower Cal, he's been moving to Texas for 30 years now and Florida for 20 years .. moving good stuff but he left alot of gift goodies and one being Sundae Driver including a few beans. Have not grown since last year since the ambulance accompanying constable kept spotlighting one of my plants as the EMTs were loading my wife up . Anyway Sundae Driver is just that, relaxing.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 13, 2021)

I ask a friend once who has since passed what it cost for that half ounce of coke and his reply was   .. ' his family '

yep, my last line was '88


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2021)

My Dad and his friend use go Catfishing on Red River with an old Crank Telephone. The electricity knocks out Catfish because of the soft spot in the top of their heads. Brought a 96lb Blue home one night. They always got big Catfish with that damn thing. And yes they are illegal because it can kill small fish.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> My Dad and his friend use go Catfishing on Red River with an old Crank Telephone. The electricity knocks out Catfish because of the soft spot in the top of their heads. Brought a 96lb Blue home one night. They always got big Catfish with that damn thing. And yes they are illegal because it can kill small fish.


Hand grenades work better


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

Mrs @Putes LOL


----------



## Patwi (Dec 13, 2021)

That's a russian frag grenade being used in a russian movie , .. 1.5 seconds with fragmentation grenades, but it does look lke the hostage had his head blown off. You can hear the director call for camera and action at the first.


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 13, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Would you believe at the farm our telephone had a crank on the side to generate rings.  Huge oaken thing.
> 
> We went CRAZY MODERN then:  We got a black phone with our number on it:
> 
> ...



*I ran across a system like that still in existence in DuBois, Wyoming in spring of '70. A bunch of us "long haired freaks" were traveling together in an empty U-Haul truck up from Boulder to wherever it took is. We were heading to Yellowstone and DuBois is the last town going West before it. A little one street town with rustic western buildings, it was pretty busy with the through traffic, last gas, food and restrooms before the wilderness. Anyway, we stopped in there at the General Store to get gas and supplies and some of us were thinking of getting pie pans to pan for gold. When we walked in all activity in the store slowed down and a young girl came and asked if we needed help. Mind you, we were a very diverse and colorful group of strange people to them. We didn't immediately respond to her, just a moment but then the proprietor came over and accused us of ignoring her daughter and not being polite.

When we tried to respond, she accused us of wanting to steal things and then she walked over to this old "Mayberry" phone used by Andy Griffith. I had seen it walking in and just thought it was decorative. Well, she walks over to that phone with a crank and no dial, picks up the ear horn and puts it to her ear and speaks into the mouthpiece and says, "Sarah, get me the Sheriff, please". She then proceeded to talk to the sheriff about these strange people causing trouble at her store and would he please come and get rid of us. And by golly, in just a minute or two, here comes the sheriff and deputy. Fortunately, I have a gift for talking my way out of those circumstances and explained that we just were hoping to get the pie plates for panning and didn't realize the young lady was standing there for us really. No disrespect meant nor wanted any trouble. They made us leave the store but that was it. Then we got out of there as quickly as that truck would take us.

Curiously, I went back through there again the following year and the place had changed, even had a motel with modern phones. One of the friends I was travelling with got sick and we had to stay there for a couple of weeks. The townspeople where incredibly hospitable and fed us elk steaks and other good things and they laughed when I told them of my previous experiences there. I expect the place has radically changed since those days just like everywhere else but there's no much room for expansion there since it sits right up against the Tetons. Beautiful place..*

*


*​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

I was just thinking and if maybe PSam would not mind if anyone here wanted to make candies infused with cannabis, he has some great recipes he would maybe share if there is enough interest amongst the group.
The candies are not that hard to make once you have made a tincture , and it is way better than smoking. Just a thought
Hey @P'Sam  the cookie man LOL

And a killer fudge too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

OK to all me Car Guys here
I did a dumb thing and wanted to see if my non-chipped valent key I keep for opening the door of my truck would start it too, It did. Now the service theft deterrent system soon light came on. I tried every trick I know , could it have to be reset using a scan tool?
Dam did I already ask this here?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 13, 2021)

Those things are a giant pain in the a$$ once they get messed up.  What year and model ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Those things are a giant pain in the a$$ once they get messed up.  What year and model ?


2011 passlock lll system , dash says service theft system  but it still starts and runs with light lite. I can find reset info but for non starting vehicles mine runs LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

Chev silverado


----------



## Patwi (Dec 13, 2021)

maybe try unhooking both battery cables ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

I have a good scan tool just not sure what or how to scan security trouble codes to reset if need be


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

patwi said:


> maybe try unhooking both battery cables ..


Ha I thought of that and I have it all set to pass inspection this week and the disconnect will screw that up too


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 13, 2021)

Passlock reset procedure  -  I have a good mechanic that works on my fleet cars that I actually TRUST.  I will be seeing him in a day or 2.  I will see what he says.  He fixed an anti-theft deal for me in a 93 fleetwood.  I know they are not all the same even some for same years and models.  Be aware when traveling too far from your ranch.  We found out the hard way.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 13, 2021)

security code shouldn't affect inspection


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Passlock reset procedure  -  I have a good mechanic that works on my fleet cars that I actually TRUST.  I will be seeing him in a day or 2.  I will see what he says.  He fixed an anti-theft deal for me in a 93 fleetwood.  I know they are not all the same even some for same years and models.  Be aware when traveling too far from your ranch.  We found out the hard way.


if you can ask 
Cool I tried the reset already and it wont do anything
But if you can ask him that would be great.
2011 silverado passlock lll (3) IT STILL STARTS AND DRIVES FINE  but idiot light and mess service theft system soon all because I used an unprogrammed key to start it to see if it worked  it did start and run the truck. weird  suppose to kill gas to engine.
Thanks Monk


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was just thinking and if maybe PSam would not mind if anyone here wanted to make candies infused with cannabis, he has some great recipes he would maybe share if there is enough interest amongst the group.
> The candies are not that hard to make once you have made a tincture , and it is way better than smoking. Just a thought
> Hey @P'Sam  the cookie man LOL
> 
> And a killer fudge too



*Oh, candy is easy using the Green/Gold Dragon tincture, which I usually call "GD" for short. I was planning to start with the natural decarb tincture and then the basics of the solvent transfer for edibles. As you know, making edibles with the tincture has been my goal but the principles and properties of the transfer need to be explained first along with making the best tinctures for the job. 

Even sugar-free candy and other edibles is easy. I only make isomalt sugar-free candies for myself these days and it is the easiest thing in the world to make, easier than sugar candy. And if you recall, those "triple whammy" sugar-free using infused coconut sugar and agave nectar. The butter was also infused. It was sort of a time release with the different infusions. And as I recall, you loved them. 



*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

patwi said:


> security code shouldn't affect inspection


Yes that will pass but the battery disconnect will reboot the computer to clear all stored monitors stats


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 13, 2021)

Unhook battery.. Go play around on the internet (here) for a little bit.. Hook back up and only use good key. ?? I will still check with my guy.  He worked 20 years at Chevy/Caddy dealership and went into business for himself. Much happier guy now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *Oh, candy is easy using the Green/Gold Dragon tincture, which I usually call "GD" for short. I was planning to start with the natural decarb tincture and then the basics of the solvent transfer for edibles. As you know, making edibles with the tincture has been my goal but the principles and properties of the transfer need to be explained first along with making the best tinctures for the job.
> 
> Even sugar-free candy and other edibles is easy. I only make isomalt sugar-free candies for myself these days and it is the easiest thing in the world to make, easier than sugar candy. And if you recall, those "triple whammy" sugar-free using infused coconut sugar and agave nectar. The butter was also infused. It was sort of a time release with the different infusions. And as I recall, you loved them. View attachment 284032
> *


Yes indeed I was floating clouds that night. Good stuff.
I too want to get back into edies making too.
Glad to have you aboard The good ship Passion.


----------



## Carty (Dec 13, 2021)

Edibles or candies would be cool...  personally I've never gotten off on either.  I'm a big dude at 290 and seems like
all they do is make me sleep, which is ok..  but be nice to get that floaty high others speak of..  so bring on the tutorial.. hehe.  
Dealing with a kid brother visiting and it's a bit heart breaking seeing a 52yr old man who still seems like a kid..  he's
a mess with diabetes and alcohol destroying his body..  neoropathy in his feet so bad he can't walk really.. so  doing
my best to make his week with me relaxing and fun..  he's a big scifi person and I'm not.. so give him the TV every night while we go to our bedroom to watch our shows and eat popcorn..   tomorrow we do an early Christmas Dinner for him and take him back to the other coast Thursday...  be around more after that..

Have a good week people.. be safe.  Carty


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2021)

Edibles to me is a different high.  I like good flowers better.  I do know those who love edibles...to each his own.


----------



## Carty (Dec 13, 2021)

For sure Pute..  I wish the hard candies worked better on me..  I've had a few friends send them to me and they do help my wife a bit, but not my fat arse.. lol  
I did get high off edibles once...  I'd never smoked pot before and was at a college party while in high school... my
girlfriend comes over and asks, have you been eating these cookies?  Um, yeah, their excellent...  tells me to look at the cookie real close..  Big chunks of weed in them..  someone dumped a half OZ of great herb into the batter...  I was
so freaken stoned..  14yrs old, blazed for hours... hehe.  

I'm with you Pute...  few bong swats and I"m good..  favorite way to partake too...  night peeps


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 284013
> 
> I could see you now bouncing off the balloons


Honestly, no. In my younger days, I think I was hyperactive. People would snort coke and get up and boogie. I'd sit quietly in the corner and drink beer.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 284013
> 
> I could see you now bouncing off the balloons


Never in my life have I ever seen any.  Wouldn't touch it if I did see it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was just thinking and if maybe PSam would not mind if anyone here wanted to make candies infused with cannabis, he has some great recipes he would maybe share if there is enough interest amongst the group.
> The candies are not that hard to make once you have made a tincture , and it is way better than smoking. Just a thought
> Hey @P'Sam  the cookie man LOL
> 
> And a killer fudge too


Can sumbody mail me _candies_?  This is fargin new...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> pm me your FB name Brother so I can troll you there...lol...I am Clutch Cargo on FB..



Nice band brother!  Which instrument do you play?



Hippie420 said:


> What? No rotary dial? Damn whipper-snapper!



The earliest that I remember was a crank phone, followed by dial.



Hippie420 said:


> Currently using a Moto Z, which was a replacement for the Turbo II that drowned when I sank my sailboat.



Sounds like a story there??????????



WeedHopper said:


> Does anybody remember Party Lines?



Oh yeah!  Everyone had their special ring, but everyone's rang.  You could hear people pick up the phone to use it and discover it was in use, as well as those that just started dialing without listening, or continued to listen in.  Someone leaves their phone off the hook and the line is down.  Assholes cutting in and shouting epithets and denigrations. 



Hippie420 said:


> Honestly, no. In my younger days, I think I was hyperactive. People would snort coke and get up and boogie. I'd sit quietly in the corner and drink beer.



I know I was hyper-active and cocaine had little effect on me either.  Neither did cross tops.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 14, 2021)

GW , no band here , you have me mixed up with someone else

Unca ,I would help you with the candies if and when I can..I am on the postal feces list and they are watching me in my small one horse town..I have to go a lot of miles away from here to do any business


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> GW , no band here , you have me mixed up with someone else
> 
> Unca ,I would help you with the candies if and when I can..I am on the postal feces list and they are watching me in my small one horse town..I have to go a lot of miles away from here to do any business


Ha My post office has a postal inspector that has to inspect my parcels contents before I seal them prior to shipping. He said I was on a watch list. ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ha My post office has a postal inspector that has to inspect my parcels contents before I seal them prior to shipping. He said I was on a watch list. ?
> View attachment 284052





they sent me a nasty letter and made some threats....feck em


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> they sent me a nasty letter and made some threats....feck em


Are you allowed to still fly?
They told me because of my knowledge and training and being a member of as Walt says it Dinged Helmet society (sort of) I can not fly on passenger planes .
I was told to hire a Lawyer to see about getting removed 
Not worth it where do I need to fly too


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 14, 2021)

Crazy, absolutely crazy cross-cutting, head-butting laws.

*1. * I live in a state where weed is legal but nobody can mail me any from another state where weed is legal.

*2.*  I live in a state where weed is legal, but nobody IN this state can mail me weed.

*3. * I live in a state where -- while everyone else can buy weed in a store -- I cannot.

*4.*  If I move, my stigma follows me... no matter what state I live in.

*5.*  I have no criminal record of any kind.

*6.*  I volunteered to serve my country, did so, got dinged, and lost my full citizenship.

*7.*  ONLY GI's with PTSD can give up their homes to inspection and weapons confiscated so they can light up a doobie.  I do not have PTSD.  Just aches.

There It Is.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 14, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Crazy, absolutely crazy cross-cutting, head-butting laws.
> 
> *1. * I live in a state where weed is legal but nobody can mail me any from another state where weed is legal.
> 
> ...



A good reason to avoid the VA where possible...................  They tried to take away our second amendment rights if we got an OMMP medical marijuana license here, but we took them to the state supreme court and won.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2021)

I served as an Army Infantryman but I am not allowed to buy or own a gun because I smoke weed. But criminals can smash and grab stores and walk away.

Good morning.  Have a nice day.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2021)

Fricken auto correct.....wish I could turn it off


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A good reason to avoid the VA where possible...................  They tried to take away our second amendment rights if we got an OMMP medical marijuana license here, but we took them to the state supreme court and won.


Agreed.  There is a big BUTT comin'...

Sometimes you cannot "avoid" the VA.  Doesn't matter where an ole sojer goes to see a Dr. 

What matters is that you MUST bring your own butt into the VA for a physical.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 14, 2021)

pute said:


> I served as an Army Infantryman but I am not allowed to buy or own a gun because I smoke weed. But criminals can smash and grab stores and walk away.
> 
> Good morning.  Have a nice day.


That's because we live in a world of fuuck joee blifdumb and doctorb Jill blidumb


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2021)

Just had a traveling nurse come by the house and check out me and Mrs Pute.  Of course I brought up politics when she brought up covid.     She is a L******.  Subject went to tv and I said....."sure are a lot of people getting fired on CNN....she said the same thing was happening on fox....My question....WHO...her answer.....Chris Wallice.....me falling on the floor laughing....."HE IS A L**** EVERY ONE OF US WANTS HIM GONE".

Can't help myself.  That is two doctors I have sparred with and WON....I though they were supposed to be smart.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2021)

Aint that the fking truth.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2021)

I don't give 'em a chance to put me on a naughty list. I get one of those all you can stuff boxes, put the goodies in it, open a phone book, shut my eyes and put a finger on a page, and write down that poor sucker's addy and name in the return section and then the recipients addy where it's supposed to go.
I have taken packages in already sealed with no info on it (I tell 'em it's an eBay auction item that has yet to be purchased), and had them weigh it and tell me how much it will cost to ship to X. Then I load it up with stamps and drop it in the outside box.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2021)

I know Hippie....I am walking the line but couldn't help myself......


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Aint that the fking truth.


MD stands for Me Doctor.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2021)

pute said:


> I know Hippie....I am walking the line but couldn't help myself......


You're preaching to the choir, Brother Pute!


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2021)

I Was with a hooker and got caught.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I don't give 'em a chance to put me on a naughty list. I get one of those all you can stuff boxes, put the goodies in it, open a phone book, shut my eyes and put a finger on a page, and write down that poor sucker's addy and name in the return section and then the recipients addy where it's supposed to go.
> I have taken packages in already sealed with no info on it (I tell 'em it's an eBay auction item that has yet to be purchased), and had them weigh it and tell me how much it will cost to ship to X. Then I load it up with stamps and drop it in the outside box.


You need to be careful, that is how the Unabomber was caught
Excess postage.............


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm too cheap to overpay. Round it a nickel past the quote or right on the money.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 14, 2021)

Republican Lawmakers Want Biden to Reclassify Cannabis | High Times
					

Republican Congressional representatives want Joe political name to keep the promises he made on the campaign trail and reclassify cannabis.




					hightimes.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 14, 2021)

Spent the day tearing off the brake drums and shoes off truck 
I will do it myself I said.
Said no worn out old man, Im tired


----------



## giggy (Dec 14, 2021)

What up there freaks and ferries? Ain't it past your bed times? Hope all are well.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2021)

If you work for CNN you better be looking over your shoulder


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Spent the day tearing off the brake drums and shoes off truck
> I will do it myself I said.
> Said no worn out old man, Im tired


lead hammers are handy for thunking the rusted drum off...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)

boo said:


> lead hammers are handy for thunking the rusted drum off...


Yes sir , I even backed the automatic adjusters back to loosen them..............
Still a royal pain in my azz Thks Boo


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes sir , I even backed the automatic adjusters back to loosen them.............. Still a royal pain in my azz Thks Boo



Did you try releasing the handbrake?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Did you try releasing the handbrake?


I found out what I was doing wrong
I needed to remove the tires


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2021)

Morning..major storm moving in..  wind gusts up to 100mph....lots of tree and power line damage.  I have got everything tied down the best I can.  Strongest wind ever recorded here was 85 mph.  Could break that record.  Wow a neighbors umbrella just came flying by.... headed your way Big.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning..major storm moving in..  wind gusts up to 100mph....lots of tree and power line damage.  I have got everything tied down the best I can.  Strongest wind ever recorded here was 85 mph.  Could break that record.  Wow a neighbors umbrella just came flying by.... headed your way Big.


I saw that and was just about to ask if you were aware 
Prob more scare us to death sheit they have been shoving down our throats lately


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)

I woke up a lil mean and nastier today


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

Not to mention uglier.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Not to mention uglier.


But not the Nastiest


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Not to mention uglier.


And God knows that ain't easy to do!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> And God knows that ain't easy to do!


I is Beautiful


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I found out what I was doing wrong I needed to remove the tires



Seems like it always ends up being that one simple little thing, doesn't it!



pute said:


> Morning..major storm moving in..  wind gusts up to 100mph....lots of tree and power line damage.  I have got everything tied down the best I can.  Strongest wind ever recorded here was 85 mph.  Could break that record.  Wow a neighbors umbrella just came flying by.... headed your way Big.



Wazza!  How much damage this morning?


----------



## Patwi (Dec 16, 2021)

slo mo again ?


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2021)

Morning OFC.  What no wind.  Still thousands without power. Damage everywhere.  I had everything battened down so I came out ok.  
Back to normal today.  Trimming a nice long walk and trying to get through the day pain free.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2021)

Morning brothers. Cant believe how warm it is in Texas right now. How fking weird.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning brothers. Cant believe how warm it is in Texas right now. How fking weird.


Better run out and buy a snow shovel. It ain't gonna last.


----------



## boo (Dec 16, 2021)

gonna hit the 80's today, gotta love living in florida, until hurricane season...I've been here for 51 years, got real lucky...heading out for my MRI...damn magnets...


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2021)

Afternoon.  Typical day.  Dry trim on a Golden Pineapple, 3 mile walk and up-potted 3 clones showing roots.  Now time for a Jacuzzi.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 16, 2021)

I tried to do something nice and it fizzled. Told the Old Hen I was going to take a shower and asked her if she'd like to get a before and after sniff of my butt crack. She had the nerve to laugh at me and say no! That will be the last time I try to be thoughtful.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I tried to do something nice and it fizzled. Told the Old Hen I was going to take a shower and asked her if she'd like to get a before and after sniff of my butt crack. She had the nerve to laugh at me and say no! That will be the last time I try to be thoughtful.


Do this next time


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2021)

So Roster, hope you are having a better day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2021)

I guess not


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2021)

Been a very Bad day for me Bro


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2021)

pute said:


> I guess not


Hope all is well


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2021)

We all have bad days. Tomorrow will be better hopefully.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2021)

have a pleasant evening my head hurts I have to go lay down


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 16, 2021)

You just need a hug. Come here, ya big ole sexy thing!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 16, 2021)

The puff I'm holding in right this second is dedicated to Rosterman.


----------



## boo (Dec 16, 2021)

watch out roster, hippie may just hump your leg...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2021)

Naw, he steps on my hind toes when I do.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> have a pleasant evening my head hurts I have to go lay down



I hope you are feeling better today Amigo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

Christmas is in the air folks Lets celebrate


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You just need a hug. Come here, ya big ole sexy thing!


Come on over here ya silly Hippy


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2021)

Hippie wants to spoon. Your in trouble now Roster.


----------



## giggy (Dec 17, 2021)

Morning everybody happy fry-day. Hope all are well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie wants to spoon. Your in trouble now Roster.


Oh crap I have to hide my spoons too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

@Hippie420 
I found your original patent for the spooning brush


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2021)

Morning OFC. Another week has come and gone.  The older I get the faster time moves.  Don't blink.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Another week has come and gone.  The older I get the faster time moves.  Don't blink.



Kiss and love them everyday 
Where did our lives go..........


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 17, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  What no wind.  Still thousands without power. Damage everywhere.  I had everything battened down so I came out ok. Back to normal today.  Trimming a nice long walk and trying to get through the day pain free.



Congratulations on your preparedness and attention to detail brother!



ROSTERMAN said:


> Been a very Bad day for me Bro





ROSTERMAN said:


> have a pleasant evening my head hurts I have to go lay down



Sorry you're having a very bad day brother!  Any relief in sight?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Congratulations on your preparedness and attention to detail brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thks GW


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Kiss and love them everyday
> Where did our lives go..........


Got more behind me than I do in front of me, that's for sure.

You think about time, but it's all relevant. When I was 4, a year was a quarter of my entire life. Now a year is just 1/66th.


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2021)

Afternoon.  Nice brisk walk.  Damn the wind is cold on a 35f day.   I had on 4 layers on top and two on bottom..  Nice collar, hat and buff and still the wind came right through.  Only nice thing Mrs Pute and I were the only one's there.  It was cold but necessary.  Now I can smoke and drink all I want.  That is my rule.....no playing until the walk is done.

Friend stopping by in a minute so I gotta go.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2021)

This is what happens when you allow the government to run shit. TAXES


*California pot companies warn of impending industry collapse*
By MICHAEL R. BLOOD, Associated Press - 59m ago
Follow
_React41 Comments_|



_106_








© Provided by Associated Press




LOS ANGELES (AP) — Leading California cannabis companies warned Gov. Gavin Newsom on Friday that the state’s legal industry was on the verge of collapse and needed immediate tax cuts and a rapid expansion of retail outlets to steady the shaky marketplace.
The letter signed by more than two dozen executives, industry officials and legalization advocates followed years of complaints that the heavily taxed and regulated industry was unable to compete with the widespread illegal economy, where consumer prices are far lower and sales are double or triple the legal business.
Four years after broad legal sales began, “our industry is collapsing,” said the letter, which also was sent to legislative leaders in Sacramento.
The industry leaders asked for an immediate lifting of the cultivation tax placed on growers, a three-year holiday from the excise tax and an expansion of retail shops throughout much of the state. It’s estimated that about two-thirds of California cities remain without dispensaries, since it's up to local governments to authorize sales and production.
The current system “is rigged for all to fail,” they wrote.
“The opportunity to create a robust legal market has been squandered as a result of excessive taxation,” the letter said. “Seventy-five percent of cannabis in California is consumed in the illicit market and is untested and unsafe.”
“We need you to understand that we have been pushed to a breaking point,” they told the governor.
Newsom spokeswoman Erin Mellon said in a statement that the governor supports cannabis tax reform and recognizes the system needs change, while expanding enforcement against illegal sales and production.
“It’s clear that the current tax construct is presenting unintended but serious challenges. Any tax-reform effort in this space will require action from two-thirds of the Legislature and the Governor is open to working with them on a solution,” Mellon said.
Companies, executives and groups signing the letter included the California Cannabis Industry Association, the California arm of the National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws, the Los Angeles-based United Cannabis Business Association, Flow Kana Inc., Harborside Inc., and CannaCraft.
In a conference call with reporters, Darren Story of Strong Agronomy said tough market conditions forced him to cut loose more than half his staff. He said taxes that will increase next year make it an easy choice for shoppers. With prices in the underground half of what they see on legal shelves, he said “most consumers are going to take off.”


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 17, 2021)

Same here in Oregon!  Once we legalized it for adult use, the OLCC too over and taxed it like it was alcohol.  Now we are spending taxpayer dollars busting large cartel run grows that sell on the black market while the legit operations struggle.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## ExSitu (Dec 18, 2021)

Farts Club, really?.. Don't like such activity, even doing outdoors, but will be glad to have some talks on this thread too. Again, Farts Club, hm?.. Seems, a cool place to be in. Love-In... Be-in... Fart-in... ...okay... ...why not?.. /Hope, you like my jokes and don't take 'em seriously. Thank you./


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)

ExSitu said:


> Farts Club, really?.. Don't like such activity, even doing outdoors, but will be glad to have some talks on this thread too. Again, Farts Club, hm?.. Seems, a cool place to be in. Love-In... Be-in... Fart-in... ...okay... ...why not?.. /Hope, you like my jokes and don't take 'em seriously. Thank you./


Any good Christmas sales going on?


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2021)

Morning OFC.  7f outside.  Winter has arrived here.  Work in the grow to do as soon as I suck down a couple of cups.

Damn, Christmas has snuck up on me.  One week to go.  Will spend the day with just me and Mrs Pute.  Daughter is spending the holiday with the in-laws this year.  They are required to get tested and wear a mask since they haven't gotten the vaccine.....I wouldn't go myself.   Those people are afraid of their own shadow.....been cooped up in their house since this crap started.   I like my son in law but his parents are strange.  He is an accountant for the govn't and she is a social worker at the hospital.   Enough said!!

Up to a blistering 9f.....guess I will go and feed the critters.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 18, 2021)

Got a twinge of back pain. This bout brought to you by Grand Daddy Purple. An over toke surprised me and resulted in some hardy coughs.  The last one caused a twinge. Which seems to be nagging.

Oh well time for coffee and cat feeding. Think I'll start with my Orange flavored OG Kush pheno (great for back pain.) And then a slab of butter. Wish I had some poppies. Wonder how they do under LED or HPS?

Bubba


----------



## giggy (Dec 18, 2021)

Morning old farts, looks like Christmas will be in the 70's this year or at least what they are saying on the news.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Got a twinge of back pain. This bout brought to you by Grand Daddy Purple. An over toke surprised me and resulted in some hardy coughs.  The last one caused a twinge. Which seems to be nagging.
> 
> Oh well time for coffee and cat feeding. Think I'll start with my Orange flavored OG Kush pheno (great for back pain.) And then a slab of butter. Wish I had some poppies. Wonder how they do under LED or HPS?
> 
> Bubba


Do you have a herniated back at all? You can herniate it by just a big sneeze or cough, keep a eye on it , cold compress at 1st on and off ever 20 mins, tomorrow try heating pad


----------



## Bubba (Dec 18, 2021)

Yeah, I've had it for years, but once I reduced my size from 190+ to 165-170 those probs went away. Those were bad. Couldn't hardly stand up for a couple of days...this is just a twinge. Extra hot bath and once I get back from getting ever clear, I'm gonna put some hash to it.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Yeah, I've had it for years, but once I reduced my size from 190+ to 165-170 those probs went away. Those were bad. Couldn't hardly stand up for a couple of days...this is just a twinge. Extra hot bath and once I get back from getting ever clear, I'm gonna put some hash to it.
> 
> Bubba


Have you ever made pain creme
I sure GW has a good how to in his bag of tricks
I use my creme every night. Works good.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 18, 2021)

No I haven't. I do have a big honking bag of roots, as someone was telling me it was made from them. 

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> No I haven't. I do have a big honking bag of roots, as someone was telling me it was made from them.
> 
> Bubba


Prob me LOL
Most people do not use the roots , I do they have a natural anti inflammatory built in . I throw my roots in crockpot with enough coconut oil to cover and cook for 18hrs until it smell like nuts 
The edible kind .............. 
Then I add THC tincture to the oil and reduce the alcohol down in a double boiler.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 18, 2021)

The edible kind eh? Lol

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> The edible kind eh? Lol
> 
> Bubba


I have only eaten the kind of nuts that come in a shell


----------



## Bubba (Dec 18, 2021)

Cume in a shell eh?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Cume in a shell eh?


----------



## joeb631 (Dec 18, 2021)

Joke of the day :


The Indians on a remote reservation in Oklahoma asked their new Chief if the coming winter was going to be cold or mild.



Since he was a Chief in modern society, he had never been taught the old secrets. When he looked at the sky, he couldn’t tell what the Winter was going to be like.



Nevertheless, to be on the safe side, he told his tribe that the Winter was indeed going to be cold and that the members of the village should collect firewood to be prepared.

But, being a practical leader, after several days, he got an idea. He went to the phone booth, called the National Weather Service and asked, ‘Is the coming Winter going to be cold?’ 



‘It looks like this winter is going to be quite cold,’ the meteorologist at the weather service responded.



So the Chief went back to his people and told them to collect even more firewood in order to be prepared.



A week later, he called the National Weather Service again. ‘Does it still look like it is going to be a very cold Winter?’



‘Yes,’ the man at National Weather Service again replied, ‘it’s going to be a very cold Winter.’



The Chief again went back to his people and ordered them to collect every scrap of firewood they could find.



Two weeks later, the Chief called the National Weather Service again. ‘Are you absolutely sure that the Winter is going to be very cold?’



‘Absolutely,’ the man replied. ‘It’s looking more and more like it is going to be one of the coldest Winters we’ve ever seen.’



‘How can you be so sure?’ the Chief asked.



The weatherman replied, ‘The Indians are collecting a shitload of firewood'.

I peed my pants ...


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 18, 2021)

Well... Herself and Your Humble Obdn't &tc went out and bought a mattress.  Originally, it looked like @$5K for them.

But.  They sooper sleep peeple are eatin' bugs nowadays.  Nobody walks in to their expensive stores in this economy. (next to Macy's) 

So the price dropped and dropped until it was two dollars under $3K.  I held up my dinged helmet card and the owner said she could take off another $50.  Kewl.

It will be delivered in late January.  Regarding price dropping... that is in part due to us NOT choosing the un-fargin-believable options that go with a fargin mattress today.

One was that the mattress could connect with the Internet and record your sleep quality and body movements. No fulking she-yit!! Check it out yerself.

OH.  Back when I made a Dot-Com kill, making me temporarily well-to-do... We bought a California King Size Sleigh Bed.  Looks like this:




But... the air thingy on my side has given up the ghost air tightness.

Prolly happened that time when the hook pulled out of the ceiling and swing broke, the watermelon got smashed, ice went everywhere...  Oh, wait... You guys have not learned the 137 ways of making love... and the six ways known only to the Emperor... and the four ways not even known to him.

Before my time is up, I might pass on to one of you *The Secret Of Unendurable Pleasure Indefinitely Prolonged.*


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 18, 2021)

Hey, I can do a Patwi with my twist onnit.

QUESTION:  What word uses all five vowels and the letter "y"?

Understandibly, this is a tough question.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey, I can do a Patwi with my twist onnit.
> 
> QUESTION:  What word uses all five vowels and the letter "y"?
> 
> Understandibly, this is a tough question.




is it like how some people spell the word farm , e i e i o ?



and , do you have a link to this  , The Secret Of Unendurable Pleasure Indefinitely Prolonged. ?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have you ever made pain creme  I sure GW has a good how to in his bag of tricks I use my creme every night. Works good.





			9.5.2  Graywolf’s EZ CBD Topical
		





__





						9.5.1 Holy Anointing Oil
					





					graywolfslair.com


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> No I haven't. I do have a big honking bag of roots, as someone was telling me it was made from them.
> 
> Bubba



*Good, keep those roots. I'll post a little tutorial about how I extract them and how to make a great topical and first aid cream like Rosterman talks about. Give me a couple of days and I'll get it up. I also have a cannabis cream with arnica that works really well, too. 



*


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey, I can do a Patwi with my twist onnit.
> 
> QUESTION:  What word uses all five vowels and the letter "y"?
> 
> Understandibly, this is a tough question.



*Is it "facetiously"? 


*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *Good, keep those roots. I'll post a little tutorial about how I extract them and how to make a great topical and first aid cream like Rosterman talks about. Give me a couple of days and I'll get it up. I also have a cannabis cream with arnica that works really well, too. View attachment 284455
> *


Yes The Arnica I added to your pain balm the time I order the flowers off ebay worked really well for my foot pain at night,
I plan to make more soon myself soon. I have herb, arnica, thc creme mixed already and ROOTS ready to go. I did mine in a crockpot but I want to see your method too, Post away.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)

I winged the dosage on the arnica I went pretty heavy from what I remember 2cups flowers of Arnica to 1/2 gal coconut oil.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *Is it "facetiously"? View attachment 284456
> *


Unca walt is a great guy funny and a published author .....
Mean looking MFer
Has so much shrapnel the metal detectors lov em


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2021)

Alright time to 




and smoke a jay, and maybe a netflix movie too
Night all


----------



## Patwi (Dec 18, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey, I can do a Patwi with my twist onnit.
> 
> QUESTION:  What word uses all five vowels and the letter "y"?



Coming from you walt I'm sure it's full of wit and good humor .. right ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2021)

patwi said:


> Coming from you walt I'm sure it's full of wit and good humor .. right ?


Probably something in Mandarin.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> is it like how some people spell the word farm , e i e i o ?
> 
> 
> 
> and , do you have a link to this  , The Secret Of Unendurable Pleasure Indefinitely Prolonged. ?



But... but... I _am_ the link.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 19, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *Is it "facetiously"? View attachment 284456
> *


Excellent! That is one of the only two words that actually have the vowels in order.

The other word is abstemiously.

Having sat down to think a tad, I came up with a coupla others.
aneuploidy

audiometry

coequality

delusionary

elucidatory

equivocally

eusociality

questionary

tenaciously

veraciously

vexatiously

delusionally

denunciatory

elocutionary

equinoxially

euphonically

euphorically

evolutionary

exclusionary

gregariously

Jesuitocracy

mendaciously

neurotically

nonabusively

questionably

radiosurgery

regulatorily

renunciatory

seclusionary

sequaciously

unheroically

zoosexuality

aluminothermy

autodiscovery

behaviourally

bioregulatory

conceptuality

contextuality


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 19, 2021)

Coffee, Pinch Hits, and Coffee Girls ..  ???  Is that Big's Dept?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Dec 19, 2021)

morning old farts setting here smoking a bowl, have to wait 30 mins after taking my meds before i can eat or drink.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2021)

Get up you old fkers. My ass is awake every morning at 5am. Fking eyes pop open no matter what time I go to bed. Then again I'm asleep by 9 or 930 most the time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2021)

so it’s Sunday and I forgot that I told the girls they could take the day off and hit the beach

no coffee today!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Makes a good fanbelt in a pinch
> View attachment 284478


Makes a good fanbelt in a pinch


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Get up you old fkers. My ass is awake every morning at 5am. Fking eyes pop open no matter what time I go to bed. Then again I'm asleep by 9 or 930 most the time.


Im up at 6am most days myself, but I can not sleep well so most nights I fall asleep after 1am , Morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Excellent! That is one of the only two words that actually have the vowels in order.
> 
> The other word is abstemiously.
> 
> ...


We had a term for this
Wealth of useless knowledge 
I had too/..............................LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2021)

It's football Sunday. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa 
*Go Cowboys*.
Thanks for the pics *Big* ya sick old pervert. 
Good to see you back *PSam*. Might have a few questions when I get ready to make some tropicals. It's good to have members with experience in such things.
*Roster* i am a fking Redneck. I spell shit the way it sounds.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 19, 2021)

Put one of them bullets in each end.  - Haha just giving you shyt Roster You'll get some sleep


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Excellent! That is one of the only two words that actually have the vowels in order.
> 
> The other word is abstemiously.
> 
> ...


Those are the only ones you can come up with.....ha ha


----------



## joeb631 (Dec 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 284478


I want to reply to your post ,Something is distracting me ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2021)

GW had breast implants where he could play with himself.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

joeb631 said:


> I want to reply to your post ,Something is distracting me ...


----------



## joeb631 (Dec 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> GW had breast implants where he could play with himself.


never thought of that ... thanks !


----------



## joeb631 (Dec 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


A  face like a angel...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

joeb631 said:


> A  face like a angel...


She is giving The seal of approval look


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2021)

Morning OFC.  All you football fans it's time to gerd up your loins and cheer for the home team.  Going to my daughter's to watch the game.

3 more starts showing roots this morning.  Taking longer than normal this time.  Probably need new rooting gel.  I shouldn't complain they are all gonna make it. What is a few days anyway.  I just remember what Big says......NEEDS MORE CAL/MAG AND WAIT TWO WEEKS.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2021)

Hoping my Boys kick NY Giants ass.
As for the Lions. Our High school Champions could beat the Lions.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

There was always that one guy who could not hold on and flew off


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 284491
> 
> There was always that one guy who could not hold on and flew off


Stand in the middle....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Stand in the middle....


That was the spot LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Ingenuity at it's finest


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> *Roster* i am a fking Redneck. I spell shit the way it sounds.


Maybe it's because you didn't go to skool?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Maybe it's because you didn't go to skool?


Or kicked in the head to many times


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> GW had breast implants where he could play with himself.


While watching in the mirror...............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> While watching in the mirror...............


You sound like The Red Dragon from ManHunter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Dec 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> breaking out the psilocybin today
> 
> im tuning myself up for a freaky  Friday
> 
> ...



No offense, friend, but have you ever thought about tapering that beard? It would be so flattering.

Hello from Shiloh


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> No offense, friend, but have you ever thought about tapering that beard? It would be so flattering.
> 
> Hello from Shiloh



no offense taken....my whiskers are like the seasons , changing all the time


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> no offense taken....my whiskers are like the seasons , changing all the time



Gee, and I thought you might have missed me. I think I will now go back into retreat.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Gee, and I thought you might have missed me. I think I will now go back into retreat.




my feelings can best be described in a sound a la Mary Kathrine Gallagher


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> No offense, friend, but have you ever thought about tapering that beard? It would be so flattering.
> 
> Hello from Shiloh




when you were scooter trash were you allowed to show your tramp stamp ?


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2021)

Damn Shiloh, haven't you learned yet when we talk that way it is because we like you.  Quit being so sensitive.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 19, 2021)

@patwi , Excuse me, I have had some personal issues, but I never have been on a scooter or a hog, and have no tramp stamps or tramp history. Please explain.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Damn Shiloh, haven't you learned yet when we talk that way it is because we like you.  Quit being so sensitive.



That is very kind of you. Thanks, Shiloh


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 19, 2021)

*To all, I didn't take a break because I didn't feel accepted. It was just personal issues. I have missed you wonderful no-nonsense guys and gals. I actually relate better to y'all than I do most of the people in my life right now.*


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> @patwi , Excuse me, I have had some personal issues, but I never have been on a scooter or a hog, and have no tramp stamps or tramp history. Please explain.




you ever pedal a bike ?


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *To all, I didn't take a break because I didn't feel accepted. It was just personal issues. I have missed you wonderful no-nonsense guys and gals. I actually relate better to y'all than I do most of the people in my life right now.*




most tom boys only relate to dudes .. go figure Shi


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2021)

Shiloh! We'd just about given up on ya! Hope you can stay awhile. Hope the personal issues have sorted themselves out.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 19, 2021)

patwi said:


> when you were scooter trash were you allowed to show your tramp stamp ?



If this is a joke, just tell me. I am and always will be very literal. It is hard wired in me, but I am aware of it and am open to you just saying it is a joke. My brain just has trouble discerning that sometimes.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2021)

no joke .. I ask for the information I need in well,  making a dollar or two when I sell to book writers like Uncle Walt here on this site .. he writes in grammerly perfect paperback fashion.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 19, 2021)

patwi said:


> no joke .. I ask for the information I need in well,  making a dollar or two when I sell to book writers like Uncle Walt here on this site .. he writes in grammerly perfect paperback fashion.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 19, 2021)

*@patwi , This is rich. If I can provide more fodder for your edification on a vulnerable woman of a certain age, please let me know.*


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2021)

define vulnerable ...13 begins life


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 19, 2021)

patwi said:


> define vulnerable ... are we both 13


 
*Sadly, checkmate, and I thought we were friendly with each other.*


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Sadly, checkmate, and I thought we were friendly with each other.*




we are, in this two dimensional world we play in


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2021)

I'll send you some bud Shiloh wrapped in a Polaroid, kick me your addy in a pm


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 19, 2021)

patwi said:


> I'll send you some bud Shiloh wrapped in a Polaroid, kick me your addy in a pm




*How about this--no freebies accepted here. If I want cannabis, I will grow it myself, on my own dime!*


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2021)

I never give freebies out .. . ', .. so, I'll wrap you some beans


did you just ignore/block me ?


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 19, 2021)

patwi said:


> I never give freebies out .. . ', .. so, I'll wrap you some beans
> 
> 
> did you just ignore/block me ?



*Do you like me or not? I cannot tell. I worked outdoors for over thirty years in landscaping, but I'm very well read and educated. I just did not speak with lots of people. That is me.*


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2021)

of  course ... I like everyone .. that's just me








This is the night shift now .. yaknow


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2021)

Shiloh, are you a diamond ? ..


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 19, 2021)

patwi said:


> Shiloh, are you a diamond ? ..
> 
> View attachment 284530



*Perhaps.*


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2021)

perhaps huh,  .. ok .. I had heard you sent rosterman some really cute pics .. send one to me in a pm


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2021)

Shiloh did you know this .. it really does


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 20, 2021)

You need some  l


patwi said:


> Shiloh did you know this .. it really does
> 
> 
> View attachment 284534



*Are you kidding me? I don't even know what this is about!*


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2021)

patwi said:


> no joke .. I ask for the information I need in well,  making a dollar or two when I sell to book writers like Uncle Walt here on this site .. he writes in grammerly perfect paperback fashion.


**GASP!**  *"...paperback fashion" **<-- *I am désolé.  I weep snot.

Dinged by the Doleful Dong of Destiny.  Furgled by the Fickle Finger of Fate. 

Cast into the Crockpot of Creamed Catshit.

pa*r*twi cannot even smell spell Unca... yet I am snarfed into a state of deflatitude, reduced from my normally glorious heights.  Now, like a midget at a urinal, I will have to be on my toes...

I will (oh my, I feel it comin') go where the Hand of Man has not set foot.  Po-tree.

How high fly the flea
When he flew
Through the flue,
Where flew the fly to flee?
Whence fly the three
Through the true and the blue
Where free flew the three
Friday froo?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2021)

patwi said:


> I'll send you some bud Shiloh wrapped in a Polaroid, kick me your addy in a pm.


WhatTF is a Polaroid?  Sounds like an anal problem with white bears.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Are you kidding me? I don't even know what this is about!*


*Shiloh* -- from the smartest most brilliant shitdamnhellpissfartpoop _oldest_ guy you will ever converse with on the Internet comes this gem:

Chill and roll in the grass with the other kids.  Loosen.  Look not for caterpiggles in the lawn.  "_Life, she ees yoost a bowl of frijoles_." <-- Manuel Labor, the Ole Messican Philosopher said that.  He also said, "_I theenk.  Therefore I yam.  I theenk._" <-- But now is not the time to go into that.

Take a lead from the way EVERYONE deals with EVERYONE here:  Fun only.

Except for me, of course.  You may make your way to the feet of the Great One and buy some of Himself's novels (priced at considerably less than a gallon of gas).

To repeat the message:  This is a funhouse for kids with arrested development folks that do not want to deal with angst in any form.

This is a haven of lightness and fun.  NOTHING ELSE.  Kapsiche?

and... *s**top shouting, willya?*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> no offense taken....my whiskers are like the seasons , changing all the time


His beard is like cat whiskers , it makes sure he can fit in any hole without getting struck.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

you know it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

One for Patwi


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

Very Good Song Give it a listen ^^^^^^^^^^^^^








						Battle of Shiloh - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

SHILOH's BACK
As Big would say
WooHoo!!!!!
Welcome back Chicca.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 20, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> No offense, friend, but have you ever thought about tapering that beard? It would be so flattering. Hello from Shiloh



Welcome back Shiloh!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2021)

how’s this for a tapered beard all you boneheads?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> No offense, friend, but have you ever thought about tapering that beard? It would be so flattering.
> 
> Hello from Shiloh


What about mine?  Wuz red back in The Day:






Now... I've gone gray, I'll admit... and my muscle tone is now less.  Here's a current pic:







And I been to colledge...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> how’s this for a tapered beard all you boneheads?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 284545


"This is the last suit you will ever wear."  MIB


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2021)

speaking of Back In The Day


Merry Christmas all you mother truckers...I shook up the world!



.


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Wow, rough group.....must be a moanday.  You all shouldn't be so rough on Shiloh.  

If that was you Big......you have really gone down hill since you went to your own funeral.

Walt don't you think you are a bit old for college....how many decades have you been going....more important, how many decades before you graduate?

Gonna be a typical day here... gardening, walk...get stoned.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Wow, rough group.....must be a moanday.  You all shouldn't be so rough on Shiloh.
> If that was you Big......you have really gone down hill since you went to your own funeral.
> Walt don't you think you are a bit old for college....how many decades have you been going....more important, how many decades before you graduate?



Graduate?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> speaking of Back In The Day
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas all you mother truckers...I shook up the world!
> ...


Did you use to repo airplanes too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> speaking of Back In The Day
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas all you mother truckers...I shook up the world!
> ...


Watch Shiloh swoon now O Boy


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Watch Shiloh swoon now O Boy




im deleting them pronto!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> speaking of Back In The Day
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas all you mother truckers...I shook up the world!
> ...


This one looks like ya Pooping LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2021)

Rosty:  Whut kinda airyoplane izzat?

I can't see enuf of it to guess.  Sorta looks like it might be a 172...

Useta rent them down in Marathon to fly the keys.  I did a lotsa wing-stands over Sloppy Joe's.

OH.  Just thought of a fun story.  First time we rented a plane there, the guy at the rental thingy wanted to do a test flight with me because (in his words) the Marathon runway had tricky turbulence you hadda kinda push through to land.

Well, I learned to fly at Boca Raton Airplane Patch.  Where a 30MPH 90-deg sideways crosswind was sorta standard.  You landed on one wheel only most of the fargin time.  Wind at Boca is almost always from the ocean 1/2 mile away.  Unless it goes the other way.  Never north and south like the fargin runway. Always crosswind.

So Marathon wuz nuthin', and the guy could see it.

BTW:  Back in WWII, Boca Airplane Dump was standard triangular layout of runways.  But later, the local college turned two of the runways into parking lots for students.  The only runway left was crosswind.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Walt don't you think you are a bit old for college....how many decades have you been going....more important, how many decades before you graduate?


That's what keeps him going. He'll be 200 before he pays off his student loans.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2021)

*Trivia:*  I have driven that "bridge to nowhere" many times back when it went somewhere.  The guardrails of that bridge are railroad rails from Flagler's private railroad.  But the road was laid out before fargin 18-wheelers were invented.  If you are going _thataway_ while an 18-wheeled, E-flat monster is coming at you _thisaway_...

It was a real washer-biter** because there was no room!!  Inches only.  Jeez.





And you can rent a boat at the key at the end of the right hand side new bridge (much wider!)  Sail it along under the piers of the bridge, and snorkel lobsters around each pier. BTDT.

**That's when your arsehole bites washers out of the car seat.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> That's what keeps him going. He'll be 200 before he pays off his student loans.


I have letters from the Charleston Sneakydickers from 1843, when their kid went off to school.  He was always asking for money.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Rosty:  Whut kinda airyoplane izzat?
> 
> I can't see enuf of it to guess.  Sorta looks like it might be a 172...
> 
> ...


I like your guess Not sure .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> *Trivia:*  I have driven that "bridge to nowhere" many times back when it went somewhere.  The guardrails of that bridge are railroad rails from Flagler's private railroad.  But the road was laid out before fargin 18-wheelers were invented.  If you are going _thataway_ while an 18-wheeled, E-flat monster is coming at you _thisaway_...
> 
> It was a real washer-biter** because there was no room!!  Inches only.  Jeez.
> 
> ...


Prob cost way more for the bridge to be built than the island to buy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you use to repo airplanes too
> View attachment 284555


I watched that show until I figured out it was complete bullshit. Really pissed me off that it took me so long to see the obvious. Fking camera angles tells it all not to mention they were shown to be full of shit by another network.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I watched that show until I figured out it was complete bullshit. Really pissed me off that it took me so long to see the obvious. Fking camera angles tells it all not to mention they were shown to be full of shit by another network.


Oh yes all scripted , otherwise they would have had buckshot in their Butts by now LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> *Trivia:*  I have driven that "bridge to nowhere" many times back when it went somewhere.  The guardrails of that bridge are railroad rails from Flagler's private railroad.  But the road was laid out before fargin 18-wheelers were invented.  If you are going _thataway_ while an 18-wheeled, E-flat monster is coming at you _thisaway_...
> 
> It was a real washer-biter** because there was no room!!  Inches only.  Jeez.
> 
> ...


Can't remember what state I was in with the gang, but we went across a river on a bridge. An 18 wheeler figured he'd fit since we were all on scooters, so here he comes from the opposite direction. All went great until he realized that the guy bringing up the rear (me) was on a sidehack that was as wide as a Jeep. He crawled as close as he could to one side, while I did the same on the other. I was at a dead stop and he was creeping. One of the guys had ran back and was hanging on his running board, watching me signal and relaying the distance between us. I actually had to jack the handlebars to one side for the last set of dualies to pass, and the distance wasn't measured in inches; it was in LRCH's.
If he'd have hooked the bike, I'd have jumped up on the guardrail and let the insurance companies worry about it. Made for an interesting moment.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)

The United States has absorbed 35% of Mexicos population since 1965.  And those that only traveled by donkey are now driving 2 ton vehicles all over America.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Can't remember what state I was in with the gang, but we went across a river on a bridge. An 18 wheeler figured he'd fit since we were all on scooters, so here he comes from the opposite direction. All went great until he realized that the guy bringing up the rear (me) was on a sidehack that was as wide as a Jeep. He crawled as close as he could to one side, while I did the same on the other. I was at a dead stop and he was creeping. One of the guys had ran back and was hanging on his running board, watching me signal and relaying the distance between us. I actually had to jack the handlebars to one side for the last set of dualies to pass, and the distance wasn't measured in inches; it was in LRCH's.
> If he'd have hooked the bike, I'd have jumped up on the guardrail and let the insurance companies worry about it. Made for an interesting moment.


Would have been a bad scene man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

patwi said:


> The United States has absorbed 35% of Mexicos population since 1965.  And those that only traveled by donkey are now driving 2 ton vehicles all over America.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 20, 2021)

PM me a name or 2 of nice place to eat for my boy and his GF (Late 20's) in Colorado Springs. Thinking of trying to arrange a gift card. Thanks. Be back in a couple hours.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Dec 20, 2021)

*I came here today with trepidation, ready to do a mea culpa. I still feel that way, but if I gave some entertainment, I'm good with that. 

P.S. When gifting is done here, wouldn't you want to PM me first, without announcing it publicly? Yes, I am Miss Manners on this, not to mention the implication to me was that I was making a plea.

Also:
I HAVE NEVER SENT INTIMATE PICS TO ANYONE, EVER. YOU WISH, @patwi .*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> speaking of Back In The Day
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas all you mother truckers...I shook up the world!
> ...


Oh the Stories they each could tell us............


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 20, 2021)

*@ROSTERMAN ,  Thank you, and blessings to you and family.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *@ROSTERMAN ,  Thank you, and blessings to you and family.*


You too,
Hey did you grow anymore bud yet?


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You too,
> Hey did you grow anymore bud yet?



*I guess I am taking an unwanted hiatus. Florida weather threw a curve and my last attempt was a failure. Will try again soon.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *I guess I am taking an unwanted hiatus. Florida weather threw a curve and my last attempt was a failure. Will try again soon.*


That is all we can do, you'll get it
If you have any problems ask Bigsur he is the sites expert weed handler , so I have been told.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 20, 2021)

*@Unca Walt , You are a scholar and poet. I am humbled to be in your presence.*


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That is all we can do, you'll get it
> If you have any problems ask Bigsur he is the sites expert weed handler , so I have been told.



*Yeah, but he is in CA. Florida has different issues. I understand nutrients, but outside growing is a whole other thing that I am trying to learn. Learning is a good thing. *


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

Grow inside , get a small tent and light


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 20, 2021)

*Dang, @Bubba , are we on the same page?  Don't burst my bubble, please.*


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2021)

You guys are killing me. Get a fking room.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *I HAVE NEVER SENT INTIMATE PICS TO ANYONE, EVER. YOU WISH, @patwi .*




Don't yell please and apparently you already have , you're a size C


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 20, 2021)

patwi said:


> Don't yell please and apparently you already have , you're a size C
> 
> 
> View attachment 284593
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2021)

Keef is that you Keef?


----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)

keys man .. it's in the keys


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 20, 2021)

*I am totally creeped out here. I have no idea who keef is, but I know who I am. *


----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *I am totally creeped out here. I have no idea who keef is, but I know who I am. *




keef is goofs brother


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 20, 2021)

*Maybe there is some kind of freak language going on here, but I am not buying it . This has become scary. *


----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)

yeah .. definitely freaky  .. but scary no


can we go back to a gift of beans in a Polaroid, .. I'm nice till I punch in for the night shift .. off on mondays


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 20, 2021)

patwi said:


> yeah .. definitely freaky  .. but scary no
> 
> 
> can we go back to a gift of beans in a Polaroid, .. I'm nice till I punch in for the night shift .. off on mondays



*No, no, no. *


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2021)

Yeah Keef you know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2021)

One big happy family.  These guys are just poken fun at you Shiloh.  Patwi hates all women....never been laid and Hopper is looking for long lost friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2021)

Nope,, I'm just sturing the pot.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)

pute said:


> .  Patwi hates all women....never been laid




only hate those women that are really men


----------



## boo (Dec 20, 2021)

like keifer subberland perhaps...you're just pissed I got pics of you nude patwi...500 bucks and I burn them...


----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)

I got wax, lots of wax .. will that do


----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)

Pfizer enters medical marijuana industry with $6.7 billion cannabis bet


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2021)

Good night.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)

North Korea bans laughing for 11 days


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2021)

Boo could send 'em your nude pics and get half the county shot!


----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)

pute said:


> Good night.


----------



## boo (Dec 21, 2021)

wax is good, better than cash when the shiit hits the fan...I think those outfits need a little red, mebbe some piping and side pleats...phuck phizer and their ilk...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 21, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Yeah, but he is in CA. Florida has different issues. I understand nutrients, but outside growing is a whole other thing that I am trying to learn. Learning is a good thing. *


There was a bud of the month entry from Himself; it was the BEST plant I had ever grown in South Floriduh in 40 years of trying.  The picture is somewhere on this site.

The plant stem was no thicker than a ballpoint pen insert.  There was a leaf (maybe two), but it was sorta yellow.

Some things do NOT grow outdoors around here.  However, if you cut a small limb offa rubber plant and throw it away... wherever it lands will be a new fargin rubber plant.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 21, 2021)

patwi said:


> keef is goofs brother


He can't be all bad... He even gave a sooper review of my novel, *The Cadet -- The Adventures of a New World Pioneer in the 17th Century.  *<-- TINS 

On the flip side, I also know that he uses his copy to prop up a chair leg.<-- Also TINS  

Sometimes I feel like a midget hooker:  I sell myself short.

Speaking further on midget hookers, one in Miami is suing the city for building the sidewalks too close to her arse.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2021)

Good morning all you Merry Pranksters


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2021)

Morning OFC.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2021)

Lord of No Sleep^^^^^^^^^


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2021)

Clock out and get some sleep patwi.....we got this.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> There was a bud of the month entry from Himself; it was the BEST plant I had ever grown in South Floriduh in 40 years of trying.  The picture is somewhere on this site.
> 
> The plant stem was no thicker than a ballpoint pen insert.  There was a leaf (maybe two), but it was sorta yellow.
> 
> Some things do NOT grow outdoors around here.  However, if you cut a small limb offa rubber plant and throw it away... wherever it lands will be a new fargin rubber plant.


An old friend of mine (drinking buddy for the last 25 years or so) lived in FL and still goes back there a couple of times a year. He brought back some weed that the locals grow outside and complained that it had too many seeds for his liking. I took three hits off of his one hitter and promptly went into a coma. Laid me out for two hours. Couldn't even walk. Damn fool tossed the seeds.
There are some folks that know how to do it right down there.


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2021)

Going for my daily walk.  BB later.  I better hurry this is the shortest day of the year.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 21, 2021)

*Good afternoon, friends--
As much as it may seem otherwise, I know it's not all about me. As a widow, I have concerns. I'm no saint, but I lean more to becoming one than I lean any other way.

Can I fit in here? It has messed with my head. In a nutshell, my Dad always told me I think too much, and he was an educated man.

Discipline is my comfort zone, for better or worse.*


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Good afternoon, friends--
> As much as it may seem otherwise, I know it's not all about me. As a widow, I have concerns. I'm no saint, but I lean more to becoming one than I lean any other way.
> 
> Can I fit in here? It has messed with my head. In a nutshell, my Dad always told me I think too much, and he was an educated man.
> ...


Short answer is, you fit in just fine. You always did. Your father was wise and correct.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Good afternoon, friends--
> As much as it may seem otherwise, I know it's not all about me. As a widow, I have concerns. I'm no saint, but I lean more to becoming one than I lean any other way.
> 
> Can I fit in here? It has messed with my head. In a nutshell, my Dad always told me I think too much, and he was an educated man.
> ...


Shiloh
Listen up, we already have accepted you here so please stop asking these questions , we are here to have a Good Time, and Grow Good Weed, please remember that. Not everything we joke about is about a particular member and if so they are aware of it in the posting. No hidden messages or smoke and mirrors


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Discipline is my comfort zone, for better or worse.


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2021)

FARG everything.....got my first buzz of the day going and I am as happy as a bird in paradise.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Shiloh
> Listen up, we already have accepted you here so please stop asking these questions , we are here to have a Good Time, and Grow Good Weed, please remember that. Not everything we joke about is about a particular member and if so they are aware of it in the posting. No hidden messages or smoke and mirrors



*Indeed, I need to learn that it is okay to have fun. Somewhere along the line I lost that. I guess I keep asking for y'all to reinforce that. I will try harder to find my unleashed sense of humor. It is in here somewhere.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2021)

I stink I need to take a shower
So darn cold coming out  Dang it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2021)

There is no God,, there is just Energy. It is very powerful and never ending. Without it nothing would exist including you. It makes your heart beat with a tiny spark, and allows you to live. Without that spark you cease to exist. Energy just changes forms, it never dies.


----------



## boo (Dec 21, 2021)

dude, how can you say there is no God just because you fail to see it...that's like saying there is no tax just because you don't pay it...tell the IRS that and see how far it gets you...we all have the right to believe in what we do but denying it so patently doesn't seem to make sense...I got no issues with you denying it, that just doesn't work for me and my logic...


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> There is no God,, there is just Energy. It is very powerful and never ending. Without it nothing would exist including you. It makes your heart beat with a tiny spark, and allows you to live. Without that spark you cease to exist. Energy just changes forms, it never dies.



*I, too, believe in the Energy and not the diety. We're never going to know until it's too late. 

See, we can think alike, WH.  


*


----------



## pute (Dec 21, 2021)

Well Sam, if you are brothers of the bud you have a lot in common.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> There is no God,, there is just Energy. It is very powerful and never ending. Without it nothing would exist including you. It makes your heart beat with a tiny spark, and allows you to live. Without that spark you cease to exist. Energy just changes forms, it never dies.


This is exactly what I meant as a Higher Power 
We had to come from somewhere , be it Darwin or Aliens not that fictitious old hippie in the sky who throws lighting bolts at Bad People.
Morning All


----------



## ness (Dec 22, 2021)

Morning you Old Farts.  I'm enjoy the weather change.  Love the seasons.  I live in FL for some time and sure did hate it down there.  I glad that's history.  More coffee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

Morning Ness , I lived in Ft Myers Beach for a yr when I was 12 , right on Beach before there were any hotels and the only way onto the island was the old bridge that rotated around in a semi circle to open for larger boats. Great fishing from the bridges between the smaller island off of the beach.
Oh and we ate a shitload of Oranges ...................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *I, too, believe in the Energy and not the diety. We're never going to know until it's too late.
> 
> See, we can think alike, WH.  View attachment 284679
> *


Will really suck if we are wrong, reminds me of that old joke about going to hell drinking coffee until the devil comes back in and says OK breaks over Back on your heads.

Went something like this
I am reminded of a bad joke, about a man who dies and goes to hell, where he is given three choices of how to spend eternity. In room one, it’s the classic version, the evil-doers being engulfed by fire and brimstone. In room two, people are being devoured by wild beasts. In room three, people are standing around in waist-deep, uh, excrement, drinking coffee. The man chooses option three. He wanders over to a big coffee urn, gets himself a cup of coffee, takes a sip and is feeling pretty good about his decision. And then there is an announcement over a loudspeaker: “Attention! Coffee break is over! Back on your heads!”


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

Finally he isn't wearing his sun glasses


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

Have a question for the dog owners here
Does your dog snore and I mean like a person?
My dog has always snored but lately he has been snoring more , mostly late at night when he goes into a solid REM sleep I would say.
He is laying down next to me right now closed his eyes like 2 mins ago and he is snoring again, Im starting to think he has sleep apnea.
Thks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Dec 22, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *I, too, believe in the Energy and not the diety. We're never going to know until it's too late.
> 
> See, we can think alike, WH.  View attachment 284679
> *


Wrong. I know.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Wrong. I know.
> 
> Bubba



You are nothing but worm bait


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Busy day for me.   Gonna go and look at a boat I found on craigslist.  Do some gardening and getting my hearing aids checked this afternoon.  They arn't charging properly.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Busy day for me.   Gonna go and look at a boat I found on craigslist.  Do some gardening and getting my hearing aids checked this afternoon.  They arn't charging properly.


What kind of boat can you link the ad?


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2021)

My Son In Law found it.   I don't have a Facebook account.   Will take pictures if I decide to get it. Just a small bass boat, nothing fancy but practical for what I need/want.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

pute said:


> My Son In Law found it.   I don't have a Facebook account.   Will take pictures if I decide to get it. Just a small bass boat, nothing fancy but practical for what I need/want.


Maybe he will buy it for you as a Christmas present


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 22, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Morning you Old Farts.  I'm enjoy the weather change.  Love the seasons.  I live in FL for some time and sure did hate it down there.  I glad that's history.  More coffee.


We have weather changes.  It was 64F this moanin.  Back up to 78F now, though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *I, too, believe in the Energy and not the diety. We're never going to know until it's too late.
> 
> See, we can think alike, WH.  View attachment 284679
> *


Yes, sir *Sam*. Ppl freak out when they see an Agnostic that will vote Republican. I have also voted Democrat. I am an independent thinker and always have been. I vote as a businessman. I never vote with emotions.
*Boo* as an Agnostic I don't care what ppls religious believes are and believe everyone has the right to believe in any way they want. It's your life. I don't dog ppl for their beliefs. Not one mother fker here knows the truth until they die. And according to my Doctors i have died three times and didn't see shit until i was brought back. To say they do know what the truth is, is total bullshit.
You could be wrong, or I could be wrong, or we could be both fking wrong. I will say this. If there is a God, what the FK is he doing while babies are getting molested and murdered, OH yeah, he must be busy with Football or saving some moron from a drug overdose. Where is all those childrens Maricle when they are being brutalized? Where is this so called Father God?
And just a little history. I was raised Baptist and Pentecostal. I have read that book/Bible from front to back and even preached the gospel when the pasture was sick. My research and actual reading is why i am now an Agnostic. To each his own my brother. I love everybody no matter what their believe until they fk me or my family over. Then ill let their God sort it out when im done.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Morning you Old Farts.  I'm enjoy the weather change.  Love the seasons.  I live in FL for some time and sure did hate it down there.  I glad that's history.  More coffee.


You must be in the sweet spot. Up here, we've got winter, almost summer, two weeks or so of summer, almost winter, and right back to winter. I'd leave this place in a heartbeat, but I'd be leaving alone, so I'm stuck and making the best out of it. You'd think after 66 years I'd be used to it.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes, sir *Sam*. Ppl freak out when they see an Agnostic that will vote Republican. I have also voted Democrat. I am an independent thinker and always have been. I vote as a businessman. I never vote with emotions.
> *Boo* as an Agnostic I don't care what ppls religious believes are and believe everyone has the right to believe in any way they want. It's your life. I don't dog ppl for their beliefs. Not one mother fker here knows the truth until they die. And according to my Doctors i have died three times and didn't see shit until i was brought back. To say they do know what the truth is, is total bullshit.
> You could be wrong, or I could be wrong, or we could be both fking wrong. I will say this. If there is a God, what the FK is he doing while babies are getting molested and murdered, OH yeah, he must be busy with Football or saving some moron in an automobile accident. Where is all those childrens Maricle when they are being brutalized? Where is this so called Father God?
> And just a little history. I was raised Baptist and Pentecostal. I have read that book/Bible from front to back and even preached the gospel when the pasture was sick. My research and actual reading is why i am now an Agnostic. To each his own my brother. I love everybody no matter what their believe until they fk me or my family over. Then ill let their God sort it out when im done.


If you read carefully, each and every question you asked is answered. As you say and I agree...we all must make our decisions, pick our choices and live with the outcome. I respect those here as well as their beliefs, we are all entitled to do so, even if some powers that be seem to not agree!

It's all good brothers. Well, except Roster, but he's a special case! LOL!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have a question for the dog owners here
> Does your dog snore and I mean like a person?
> My dog has always snored but lately he has been snoring more , mostly late at night when he goes into a solid REM sleep I would say.
> He is laying down next to me right now closed his eyes like 2 mins ago and he is snoring again, Im starting to think he has sleep apnea.
> Thks


Got one that does and one that doesn't. The Old Hen, if extreamly tired, snores like a buzz saw.
I think a lot of critters snore. I was a kid hunting the local woods, and I came across an open area. I heard this God awful snoring and figured somebody had gone deer drinking and passed out in the sun. I walked in the direction of the sound only to find a whistle pig flopped on his back in the sunshine, snoring like a freight train. Walked right up to him, and he didn't even flinch. I guess my laughing woke him up 'cause he let out a scream and booked it for the tree line.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2021)

all I’m gonna say is Jesus is real and He lives

Truth.

it is rare for adults to have a grown up discussion about Jesus without getting their panties in a wad so it’s best to let sleeping dogs be

moving right along , how about those Kansas City Chiefs!....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2021)

I remember a tin knocker at work that was a Jesus freak. We'd sit around at coffee break and shoot the shit, and he'd read his bible. One day, he asked me why I was an "unbeliever". I smiled and said, "If there's a God in heaven, may he strike me dead with a thunderbolt NOW!" as I reached out and touched his shoulder.
Swear to God, he jumped back in horror and looked straight up! Guess he was looking for the bolt that never showed. 
Got no problem with Christians. I live closer to their book than most of them do. It's not from fear of h ell's fire, it's just the proper thing to do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> If you read carefully, each and every question you asked is answered. As you say and I agree...we all must make our decisions, pick our choices and live with the outcome. I respect those here as well as their beliefs, we are all entitled to do so, even if some powers that be seem to not agree!
> 
> It's all good brothers. Well, except Roster, but he's a special case! LOL!
> 
> Bubba


Can you show the jury on the doll where Roster hurt you?
***= W. T.F


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

Below Me, above me  either way is OK


----------



## boo (Dec 22, 2021)

I prefer to be on top...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

Bubba's Girlfriend


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Got one that does and one that doesn't. The Old Hen, if extreamly tired, snores like a buzz saw.
> I think a lot of critters snore. I was a kid hunting the local woods, and I came across an open area. I heard this God awful snoring and figured somebody had gone deer drinking and passed out in the sun. I walked in the direction of the sound only to find a whistle pig flopped on his back in the sunshine, snoring like a freight train. Walked right up to him, and he didn't even flinch. I guess my laughing woke him up 'cause he let out a scream and booked it for the tree line.


I thought you found Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> all I’m gonna say is Jesus is real and He lives
> 
> Truth.
> 
> ...


And yes Jesus is real. He use to work for me. He had a green card so no illegal jokes. Just messen with ya Big. 
How bout them Cowboys. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

bUBBA WAS SEEN MIXING IT UP AT THE NATIONAL UNDERWEAR DAY
MIXER


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> And yes Jesus is real. He use to work for me. He had a green card so no illegal jokes. Just messen with ya Big.
> How bout them Cowboys. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2021)

Wow the two things my parents told me you would never win in an argument.... religion and politics.    And nobody is wasten nobody....maybe there is a chance for this world after all.

I bought the boat.  Picking it up tomorrow.  Starting a"Go Fund Me" to pay for it.   Call 1-800- eat sheitt to donate.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Wow the two things my parents told me you would never win in an argument.... religion and politics.    And nobody is wasten nobody....maybe there is a chance for this world after all.
> 
> I bought the boat.  Picking it up tomorrow.



congratulations!  

B.O.A.T. = break out another thousand


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes, sir *Sam*. Ppl freak out when they see an Agnostic that will vote Republican. I have also voted Democrat. I am an independent thinker and always have been. I vote as a businessman. I never vote with emotions.
> *Boo* as an Agnostic I don't care what ppls religious believes are and believe everyone has the right to believe in any way they want. It's your life. I don't dog ppl for their beliefs. Not one mother fker here knows the truth until they die. And according to my Doctors i have died three times and didn't see shit until i was brought back. To say they do know what the truth is, is total bullshit.
> You could be wrong, or I could be wrong, or we could be both fking wrong. I will say this. If there is a God, what the FK is he doing while babies are getting molested and murdered, OH yeah, he must be busy with Football or saving some moron from a drug overdose. Where is all those childrens Maricle when they are being brutalized? Where is this so called Father God?
> And just a little history. I was raised Baptist and Pentecostal. I have read that book/Bible from front to back and even preached the gospel when the pasture was sick. My research and actual reading is why i am now an Agnostic. To each his own my brother. I love everybody no matter what their believe until they fk me or my family over. Then ill let their God sort it out when im done.



*I, too, was raised as a fundamental pentecostal with the speaking in tongues, laying on of hands for healing and rolling in the aisles. I was a soloist in the choir and being groomed for the ministry. I've seen and heard many things that cannot be explained and are kind of spooky. Until the time i experienced some very unchristian behavior from those in a position of trust. I then went the other way, Satanism, just for a while and only researching until I saw how silly that was. Now I say, "Eh, who cares?" Although I have retained my belief in the Golden Rule and try to practice it the best I can and I say "please" and "thank you". 


*


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> congratulations!
> 
> B.O.A.T. = break out another thousand


Yep, just about as bad as J.E.E.P. Just Empty Every Pocket.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Wow the two things my parents told me you would never win in an argument.... religion and politics.    And nobody is wasten nobody....maybe there is a chance for this world after all.
> 
> I bought the boat.  Picking it up tomorrow.  Starting a"Go Fund Me" to pay for it.   Call 1-800- eat sheitt to donate.


Welcome
A hole in the




You throw all your money into.
Good Luck Pute


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I thought you found Jimmy Hoffa


Nope, but I know where he went. TINS, as Walt would say.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, just about as bad as J.E.E.P. Just Empty Every Pocket.


Ford ----------Found on road dead


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *I, too, was raised as a fundamental pentecostal with the speaking in tongues, laying on of hands for healing and rolling in the aisles. I was a soloist in the choir and being groomed for the ministry. I've seen and heard many things that cannot be explained and are kind of spooky. Until the time i experienced some very unchristian behavior from those in a position of trust. I then went the other way, Satanism, just for a while and only researching until I saw how silly that was. Now I say, "Eh, who cares?" Although I have retained my belief in the Golden Rule and try to practice it the best I can and I say "please" and "thank you". View attachment 284716
> *


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I remember a tin knocker at work that was a Jesus freak. We'd sit around at coffee break and shoot the shit, and he'd read his bible. One day, he asked me why I was an "unbeliever". I smiled and said, "If there's a God in heaven, may he strike me dead with a thunderbolt NOW!" as I reached out and touched his shoulder.
> Swear to God, he jumped back in horror and looked straight up! Guess he was looking for the bolt that never showed.
> Got no problem with Christians. I live closer to their book than most of them do. It's not from fear of h ell's fire, it's just the proper thing to do.



*That's a good one. I'll have to remember that one. 


*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 22, 2021)

The last time I was in a church it burnt to the ground 2 weeks after I was married. The wedding party all joked about it burning down too.
True story


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The last time I was in a church it burnt to the ground 2 weeks after I was married. The wedding party all joked about it burning down too.
> True story



*I use that very same argument to keep from going to those places. 


*


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The last time I was in a church it burnt to the ground 2 weeks after I was married. The wedding party all joked about it burning down too.
> True story


I actually believe that......


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *I, too, was raised as a fundamental pentecostal with the speaking in tongues, laying on of hands for healing and rolling in the aisles. I was a soloist in the choir and being groomed for the ministry. I've seen and heard many things that cannot be explained and are kind of spooky. Until the time i experienced some very unchristian behavior from those in a position of trust. I then went the other way, Satanism, just for a while and only researching until I saw how silly that was. Now I say, "Eh, who cares?" Although I have retained my belief in the Golden Rule and try to practice it the best I can and I say "please" and "thank you". View attachment 284716
> *


Amen brother Sam.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 284715


Freaking awesome that we can have such a discussion and still be brothers. Your a good man Big.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *I, too, was raised as a fundamental pentecostal with the speaking in tongues, laying on of hands for healing and rolling in the aisles. I was a soloist in the choir and being groomed for the ministry. I've seen and heard many things that cannot be explained and are kind of spooky. Until the time i experienced some very unchristian behavior from those in a position of trust. I then went the other way, Satanism, just for a while and only researching until I saw how silly that was. Now I say, "Eh, who cares?" Although I have retained my belief in the Golden Rule and try to practice it the best I can and I say "please" and "thank you". View attachment 284716
> *



heard and seen many things that cannot be explained and that is what has convinced me thoroughly that there is a Creator , that Jesus was and is real , and one can experience that connection to the Other Side while still here

to see the power of the Most High manifest itself n others is one thing

but when it happens to you , that is reality that no one can take away

call them manifestations  , miracles , whatever , when it happens to one in a personal way , it cannot be denied as being fake

and I’ve seen the fakery , the money hungry charlatans , they try and mimic the real manifestations of the Most High and their day is coming

i do not go to churches either and I have a lot of good reasons not to go , more than the good ones

Jesus didn’t go to church either and when he did , he kicked out the money changers and the fakers

so they killed him

in conclusion , we all have to take this journey called life and no one can walk it for us....this is a Great Mystery , Wankan Tanka


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## boo (Dec 22, 2021)

money, politics, and religion...


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2021)

Ford= FIX OR REPAIR DAILY

I have one for Pontiac but this rated"G" .


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 22, 2021)

Hey! I have owned a lot of Fords. Being a mechanic helped a bit I guess.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2021)

Yeah I can also work on vehicles, that's why I buy Chevy. I'd rather fish then fix a Ford.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Ford= FIX OR REPAIR DAILY
> 
> I have one for Pontiac but this rated"G" .


Poor Old Nigerian Thinks It's A Cadillac? 

Ford = First On Race Day or Forked Over Rebuilt Dodge.


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Poor Old Nigerian Thinks It's A Cadillac?
> 
> Ford = First On Race Day or Forked Over Rebuilt Dodge.


I didn't say that.


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2021)

Must be why I raced Pontiacs....bruther


----------



## ness (Dec 23, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *That's a good one. I'll have to remember that one. View attachment 284718
> *



Good morning Old Farts
Sam where did u get your smiley emojis?   I've been hunting for some decent smileys.  If you can, can you please post a Link for me?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2021)

There is no link. That is Sam.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Shiloh
> Listen up, we already have accepted you here so please stop asking these questions , we are here to have a Good Time, and Grow Good Weed, please remember that. Not everything we joke about is about a particular member and if so they are aware of it in the posting. No hidden messages or smoke and mirrors


Oh Darn I left out
IF WE MAKE FUN OF YOU >>>>>>>>>>>>> WE LIKES YOU  LOL
Merry Christmas


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

I must say one thing , our thing (*La Cosa Nostra* ) is just like a support group here
We can aire our problems and thoughts amongst friends and peers, and we come out feeling for the better. I really like coming here talking, supporting, and of course the ball busting and The Great Jokes we all take part in. 
And the best part is we (most) have been through hell and back and yet we still survive to tell our tales and support each other , 
I like this place.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Got one that does and one that doesn't. The Old Hen, if extreamly tired, snores like a buzz saw.
> I think a lot of critters snore. I was a kid hunting the local woods, and I came across an open area. I heard this God awful snoring and figured somebody had gone deer drinking and passed out in the sun. I walked in the direction of the sound only to find a *whistle pig* flopped on his back in the sunshine, snoring like a freight train. Walked right up to him, and he didn't even flinch. I guess my laughing woke him up 'cause he let out a scream and booked it for the tree line.


I haven't heard that term for what we called woodchucks for 60 fargin years.


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Big rush for home test kits to see if you have covid.  Lines over a block long to get one.  Sold out in most places. Wondering, if this is so severe and has caused so many deaths....why do you need a test to see if you have it....how about coming up with a real cure.  

Probably should have put this in the covid thread but still not awake enough to find it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Big rush for home test kits to see if you have covid.  Lines over a block long to get one.  Sold out in most places. Wondering, if this is so severe and has caused so many deaths....why do you need a test to see if you have it....how about coming up with a real cure.
> 
> Probably should have put this in the covid thread but still not awake enough to find it.


Something wicked is a foot for sure, I wonder what is up their sleeve now.
Whats the point of knowing if it spreads so rapidly the tests are not going to stop or slow the spread, Sounds like they will have to let it run its course ,
Pretty soon the testing will say everyone stay home like the sheep most are.
I


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2021)

Personally, I think people are tired of it.   Over 100,000,000 people are going to travel over Christmas.   Unfortunately I ain't one of them.  I am afraid of my own shadow....ha ha.


----------



## Africanna (Dec 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Wondering, if this is so severe and has caused so many deaths....why do you need a test to see if you have it....how about coming up with a real cure.


The thing is it's not severe, the latest variant that is.  Spreads like wildfire but hospital admissions and mortality rates are significantly lower than previous strains.  The daily infections rate in SA already dropping and the demand for O and ventilators has been low.  
Hopefully it's starting to get watered down


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 23, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Good afternoon, friends--  As much as it may seem otherwise, I know it's not all about me. As a widow, I have concerns. I'm no saint, but I lean more to becoming one than I lean any other way.
> 
> Can I fit in here? It has messed with my head. In a nutshell, my Dad always told me I think too much, and he was an educated man.
> 
> Discipline is my comfort zone, for better or worse. *



Does it look like we have stringent standards my dear??  



ROSTERMAN said:


> Have a question for the dog owners here Does your dog snore and I mean like a person?
> My dog has always snored but lately he has been snoring more , mostly late at night when he goes into a solid REM sleep I would say.
> He is laying down next to me right now closed his eyes like 2 mins ago and he is snoring again, Im starting to think he has sleep apnea.
> Thks



All my dogs have sometimes, but usually not.  Grayfox has been snoring regularly with her current nasty cold, but usually doesn't.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2021)

We've got standards? Why wasn't I informed?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 23, 2021)

I have lowered expectations so I am never disappointed


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 23, 2021)

Post count post

you know the thing man , to get the post counts up 

keeps the management happy

lalalalalalalala a la Greywolf


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 23, 2021)

keep them posts coming folks!

you know the thing

come on man

moar post counts mean more money!


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2021)

Yup, post away.  We are giving away free trips to the city dump for the posting champion.......Roster, where is the nearest dump......

Picked up the boat and just got back.  In the garage nice and safe.  Gonna need some work but gonna be sweet when finished. 

Gotta do some gardening and walk so no time to play with it today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Yup, post away.  We are giving away free trips to the city dump for the posting champion.......Roster, where is the nearest dump......
> 
> Picked up the boat and just got back.  In the garage nice and safe.  Gonna need some work but gonna be sweet when finished.
> 
> Gotta do some gardening and walk so no time to play with it today.


PIC PICS Pictures


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Yup, post away.  We are giving away free trips to the city dump for the posting champion.......Roster, where is the nearest dump......
> 
> Picked up the boat and just got back.  In the garage nice and safe.  Gonna need some work but gonna be sweet when finished.
> 
> Gotta do some gardening and walk so no time to play with it today.


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 23, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Good morning Old Farts
> Sam where did u get your smiley emojis?   I've been hunting for some decent smileys.  If you can, can you please post a Link for me?



*I've gathered them over the years from various sites. I used to have a lot more until a few months ago when a storm fried my old computer. I hadn't backed up that file in a long while and lost some really interesting ones. And like a dolt, I didn't bookmark those really good sites thinking I'd easily be able to find them again with the same search parameters. Uh, uh, ain't gonna happen but then I find others. I was able to retain a few of them and I'm trying to sift through my 1300 page thread on another forum to copy but that is tedious work. I'm now going to be sure I do bookmark and backup in the future. These things are important to how I add depth to a flat typed post. 

I just type into google the kind on emoji/smiley I want, free, and it can be pretty specific. Then usually I can pick up a few others while there by looking through their categories. I don't join any sites or register for anything. If it can just be right clicked and copied, so much the better. I can spend hours looking through them once I get started. Those have given me a signature for this electronic age but I may just be obsessed. You're welcome to use any of them, I didn't create them. I'll be looking again soon to replenish my stock so I'll let you know if I find a good one. Emojis in general or just the smiley ones? 


*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Yup, post away.  We are giving away free trips to the city dump for the posting champion.......Roster, where is the nearest dump......
> 
> Picked up the boat and just got back.  In the garage nice and safe.  Gonna need some work but gonna be sweet when finished.
> 
> Gotta do some gardening and walk so no time to play with it today.


Pute Nice Boat , now you said a bass boat but this one appears to be an azz boat
LOL Post count baby


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh and speaking of Fords I found my fav


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2021)

Ok Roster, you ragged me until I gave in.  My new boat is really more of a toy.  Nobody is gonna stare in awe when it goes by but it will serve my needs.

2018 Sun Dolphin bass boat.  Only 12' long but fits into my garage just fine.  Previous owner did several modifications.  Both front and rear casting decks that can be turned into passenger seats.  I will do several more modifications over this winter and have it ready by March.











The boat, as you can see was well maintained and is clean as a whistle.  Thinking I stole it....$1,500


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Ok Roster, you ragged me until I gave in.  My new boat is really more of a toy.  Nobody is gonna stare in awe when it goes by but it will serve my needs.
> 
> 2018 Sun Dolphin bass boat.  Only 12' long but fits into my garage just fine.  Previous owner did several modifications.  Both front and rear casting decks that can be turned into passenger seats.  I will do several more modifications over this winter and have it ready by March.
> 
> ...


Very Nice Did you get a gas powered engine also?

OK now me being funny
Wait where is the real boat




Barbie and ken are ready


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2021)

I bought myself a Christmas present, too. Didn't need it. Always wanted it. I bought it 'cause I don't know just how many holidays I've got left.


I was amazed at the quality of workmanship. Stuff always looks better in the pics. Not this time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

I know someone who bought a similar vessel
They seller promised once the boat was put in some water it would grow into this





Ok now Im breaking em a lil
Post counts LOL


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2021)

Very Nice Did you get a gas powered engine also?


 @Roster, no I am looking at both 3 and 5 HP engines.  That will be more than enough for what I need.  I am not a pro when it comes to boats but 15 to 20 mph is more than enough for this boat.


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I know someone who bought a similar vessel
> They seller promised once the boat was put in some water it would grow into this
> View attachment 284786
> 
> ...


To old


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Very Nice Did you get a gas powered engine also?
> 
> 
> @Roster, no I am looking at both 3 and 5 HP engines.  That will be more than enough for what I need.  I am not a pro when it comes to boats but 15 to 20 mph is more than enough for this boat.


I've got a 10 hp johnson with less than 10 hours on it pute...don't have any need for it now, make me an offer...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I bought myself a Christmas present, too. Didn't need it. Always wanted it. I bought it 'cause I don't know just how many holidays I've got left.
> 
> 
> I was amazed at the quality of workmanship. Stuff always looks better in the pics. Not this time.



Hip did you get it to use as cane because a lot of the replicas are not weight bearing
and not for orthopedic use.
I love that cane


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

pute said:


> To old


I know Perfect vessel for old farts like us
Bet it weighs less than 300lbs


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2021)

Can't remember who makes 'em, but there's an entire line of propane fueled boat motors, from itty bitty to way too big for that boat.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hip did you get it to use as cane because a lot of the replicas are not weight bearing
> and not for orthopedic use.


I believe it's rated up to 260 pounds, which I don't way in full battle gear and rocks in my pockets.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I believe it's rated up to 260 pounds, which I don't way in full battle gear and rocks in my pockets.


“Pulvis et umbra sumus."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

We are both dusk and shadows


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2021)

boo said:


> I've got a 10 hp johnson with less than 10 hours on it pute...don't have any need for it now, make me an offer...


Ok.... don't ever ask an ex car salesman that....you will get low balled every time.  Something like ..... I will put a sign in my front yard an advertise your good name.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I believe it's rated up to 260 pounds, which I don't way in full battle gear and rocks in my pockets.


Sounds like a good quality cane
If you have the name where you purchased it please send when you can


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)

ROSTER OUT
Night all May all of your wishes come true


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2021)

Pute I love those two man boats. I've bass fished many times out of those.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 23, 2021)

boo said:


> I prefer to be on top...


But then you got to do all the work!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ford ----------Found on road dead


Fix Or Repair Daily...

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2021)

Good night


----------



## boo (Dec 24, 2021)

Bubba said:


> But then you got to do all the work!
> 
> Bubba


I've always been the driver, somewhat of a control freak...


----------



## ness (Dec 24, 2021)

Morning you Old Farts.  Happy Christmas Eve.  



 Get out your cookies and milk old Santa will be at your house tonight.  May your wishes come true.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 24, 2021)

no coffee 

closed for the holidays



ho Ho Ho 








oh Ho Ho Ho










balls of folly
la la la la









one time , just one time










is this The End?









it is NOW!!.............~big runs and hides~


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2021)

Yummy,,, Christmas cookies.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yummy,,, Christmas cookies.




don’t tell Roster


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2021)

Fk Roster. There is only enough cookies for me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Look Ready to eat, better take them out of the Oven


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Wait no doubled stuffed for your pal Rosty?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Fk Roster. There is only enough cookies for me.


Stingy Bastard


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2021)

This is for Roster.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Sweet The little gals are a wee to small for me, when I was a young stud I was all over them , but soon realize to much upkeep was needed , the zofts are so much easier.
 I found the perfect Christmas Gift


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> This is for Roster.
> 
> View attachment 284813


More like this


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Merry Christmas Eve.  Hope you have all your shopping done.  Shelves are bare and you are out of time.

Dry here but about 20 miles west the mountains are getting pounded.  Some spots already have 20" of fresh power and won't stop snowing for days.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I bought myself a Christmas present, too. Didn't need it. Always wanted it. I bought it 'cause I don't know just how many holidays I've got left.    I was amazed at the quality of workmanship. Stuff always looks better in the pics. Not this time.




And an absolute must defense against vampires!

Snow predicted here tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)

boo said:


> I've always been the driver, somewhat of a control freak...


Exactly why I never fly in commercial airplanes


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2021)

Got the best Christmas present ever, and a day early, too. Called Yoop today and he picked up! He's still on the green side side of the sod, but a bit worse for the wear. They've had him on a ventilator for the last 10 days, and his voice sounds terrible from the soreness associated with the vent tube. I didn't keep him long 'cause I knew it was hurting him to talk, but he let me know he'd be leaving the hospital soon and heading for a wrinkle farm a little closer to where he's been staying. He said he'd keep me informed.
Childhood couldn't kill him. Charlie couldn't kill him. Fighting fires in Flint couldn't kill him, and stage 4 cancer tried but didn't. That bug ain't got a chance.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And an absolute must defense against vampires!
> 
> Snow predicted here tills themonight and tomorrow.


Werewolves Silver is what kills them


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Got the best Christmas present ever, and a day early, too. Called Yoop today and he picked up! He's still on the green side side of the sod, but a bit worse for the wear. They've had him on a ventilator for the last 10 days, and his voice sounds terrible from the soreness associated with the vent tube. I didn't keep him long 'cause I knew it was hurting him to talk, but he let me know he'd be leaving the hospital soon and heading for a wrinkle farm a little closer to where he's been staying. He said he'd keep me informed.
> Childhood couldn't kill him. Charlie couldn't kill him. Fighting fires in Flint couldn't kill him, and stage 4 cancer tried but didn't. That bug ain't got a chance.


Thks for the up date, hope for the best


----------



## Africanna (Dec 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 284815


Give old Rudolph a nibble and santa will be get done in no time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)

One for @boo & @Tattered Old Graywolf


----------



## boo (Dec 24, 2021)

gotta love the breed...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)

boo said:


> View attachment 284828
> gotta love the breed...


I use to raise white ones in another Life Had loads of fun


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)

I love this breed too


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 24, 2021)

My part time 2 day a week job gave me a $1000 Christmas bonus and a case of beer.


----------



## boo (Dec 24, 2021)

woohoo biker, merry christmas, enjoy the loot...I just adore the breed...had a white girl, great animal but she had skin and ear issues...


----------



## giggy (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas old farts. I'll be texas bound tomorrow morning to my mom's place. I haven't been home for Christmas in 37 years.


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2021)

Afternoon OFC.  Just got back from my daily walk.  Storm is still up in the higher mountains.  Walk was a bit blustery but we got it in.  Going out to dinner tonight with my neighbors.  They are spending Christmas alone as well.  

Thanks for the update on Yoop.  Damn he has had a tough go.  I can't remember the last time he posted. Healing vibes sent. 

I haven't been home for Christmas in a long time as well.  My mom, dad and two brothers are gone so there isn't anything to go back for. Only family I have left is my daughter and she is in Nebraska with her In Laws.  This is home for me anyway....lived here for 54 years. 

Bikers and hippies are my kind of people....I will take that kind of a bar any day over some trendy/uppity joint. 

Just had two sets of neighbors come by bearing gifts....Eggnog, popcorn and cookies.....just what I don't need.  I just re-gift and give it to another neighbor.....

Everybody stay safe and have a great holiday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> One for @boo & @Tattered Old Graywolf
> View attachment 284827



You fool!



ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 284833


17


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas to everyone from the Passion.  Happy Holidays - Good Will Etc..  Happy Growing Too..  You guys and gals are my, or I guess we are all brothers and sisters in the Weed.  This Bong is for you.  I'll be bopping in and out tonight then be gone for a couple days (Family Christmas and Real Work Again)  Grrr..


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 24, 2021)

Roster - 4, 6, 8 & 16 was all I missed.  I know there were party lines but wasn't making my own phone calls yet. I only had to dial 5 digits to make a local call though.  -  I tell Mrs. Monkey, "All I ever wanted to be when I was a little kid was a dinosaur"  -  In Mrs. Monkey's eyes... I made it.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 24, 2021)

Studebaker's is the only one I missed and that
is probably because I was not paying attention.
I had a girlfriend in 1992 that was on a party line.


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 24, 2021)

*All of them. We had a '59 Studebaker Lark. *
*


*​


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2021)

I remember every one.  And I invented dirt.


----------



## Slowflow (Dec 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 284833


Classic times.  The candy cigarettes. I remember being cool when I would take one of those cigarettes out, blow into it and powder would blow out looking like smoke.  I think maybe it was gum though.  Anyways this list brings back good times.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2021)

They still make the candy cigarettes, and I still eat 'em.


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2021)

Chocolate coke
Peanuts in coke
Steaming up the windows at the drive in
Sneaking in people in the trunk at the drive in

Gotta go Santa is coming


----------



## ness (Dec 25, 2021)

Old Farts Club.  May all your wishes come true.  Enjoy family and friends on this peaceful day.  

Sure, was a good time back in the day.  I remember just about all of them on the list.  That blackjack gum I remember.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2021)

How 'bout nickel ice-cream cones?

Camel cigarette sign that blew smoke rings...

Sarsaparilla soda in tipi-top shaped cans...

Begging for Thanksgiving...

Paper cap exploding feather bombs. (Two small cups the fit together.  Put cap(s) in the bottom; the top was weighted with lead with a couple of 2-inch feathers sticking up.  Throw it down on the sidewalk, and the top would explode thirty feet up.  I got hit in the cheek instead of my eye...)

Sidewalk scooters made from a wooden crate, one roller skate and a 2x4.

Fleer's Bubble Gum

Chemistry Sets.  (I got one!)

Getting a dime from the grocer for a can of used bacon fat.

Radio that was a piece of furniture, with a Magic Eye.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2021)

Chesterfield, Lucky Strike Green, Spud, Wings, Picayune, Parliament, Old Gold, Pall Mall, Philip Morris, Benson & Hedges, Raleigh, Kent, Salem-don't smoke 'em...

I don't think any of the above are still made.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2021)

Roster you fker. Now I know I'm old. I remember everything on that damn list. 
Brings back lots of memories.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Dec 25, 2021)

Morning old peoples, and merry Christmas. Fixing to head to the inlaws then to texas. Yall have a wonderful day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2021)

Come on down brother. Texas will greet you with open arms. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy (Dec 25, 2021)

wish we hit your area, i'd stop in and say howdy.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2021)

@boo Here's a doggie you would like... sound up, and I like the redhead:


----------



## BudSniffer (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas ya'll


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas day brothers and sisters!


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas BudSniffer.  Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

_*          MERRY CHRISTMAS ONE AND ALL*_* 
*





* 



 


*

​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

BudSniffer said:


> Merry Christmas ya'll


mERRY CHRISTMAS bUD


----------



## Patwi (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas you beautiful guys .. just don't lick my beard please


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

@patwi


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2021)

Yep, I remembered all 17. Wasn't that long ago, or was it? Hated Black Jack gum. Never did like licorice. I preferred Beeman's or Teaberry.
Walt, they still make Kents, but they aren't American owned anymore. Smoked 'em for close to 50 years. Remember when Harley Davidson put their name on a pack? I bought a few cartons. First toke I knew it was made by Kent (Lorillard).

Merry Christmas to all of you. Each and every one of ya's are dear to my heart.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, I remembered all 17. Wasn't that long ago, or was it? Hated Black Jack gum. Never did like licorice. I preferred Beeman's or Teaberry.
> Walt, they still make Kents, but they aren't American owned anymore. Smoked 'em for close to 50 years. Remember when Harley Davidson put their name on a pack? I bought a few cartons. First toke I knew it was made by Kent (Lorillard).
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you. Each and every one of ya's are dear to my heart.


Do you remember the soap in the back of comic books that turned the person hands black from a white bar of soap. LOL
I had to order it................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

All freshly showered for the month
My Boys smell wonderful, maybe get some tonight.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2021)

Can't catch a break.  Mrs Pute wants to take our usual walk.  They don't call it "The old ball and chain" for nuthen.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 25, 2021)

pute said:


> Can't catch a break.  Mrs Pute wants to take our usual walk.  They don't call it "The old ball and chain" for nuthen.



what I hear you saying is that you are NOT henpecked , you just have those henhouse ways

was I close?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 25, 2021)

pute said:


> Can't catch a break.  Mrs Pute wants to take our usual walk.  They don't call it "The old ball and chain" for nuthen.



or I could have asked if you are bragging or complaining?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> or I could have asked if you are bragging or complaining?


He Loves it


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> He Loves it



I have had the pleasure of meeting Mrs Pute and trust me  , Pute is bragging


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I have had the pleasure of meeting Mrs Pute and trust me  , Pute is bragging


Never understood how the Ugly Guys always get the prettiest Girls


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I have had the pleasure of meeting Mrs Pute and trust me  , Pute is bragging


Necessary.   Walk for life.  But.....I deserve a break today......NOT


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

Wife got me a mini helicopter very cool it hovers at take off to I height I adjusted it too, pretty easy to fly. The pup loves it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ness (Dec 25, 2021)

My favorite present is from my daughter, a little fairy house with a dog, rabbit, bunny and the fairy.  I displayed them in a pot of soil.  Next to my computer.  I visited my family on Skype.  It was pleasing.  This stupid virus, I don't know if I'll ever get to visit.  And my granddaughter is getting married May 21st.  First grandchild.  First marriage of 6 grandchildren, I all so have one great grandchild.


----------



## ness (Dec 25, 2021)

Kool Roster.  How long did you practice those moves?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2021)

Just got back from the Christmas festivities. Only took two hours for big brother to get on my nerves. Ain't sure what it is about older brothers, but for some reason they think they have the right to micro manage the finer points of your life. Sorry; Ain't happening. Had to get mildly rude to shut him down,  but he's the type that will flat out run over you if'n you give an inch. Sucks, but that's the way he's always been and always will be. You just have to learn how do deal with him.
Sure was fun watching the kids tearing into gift after gift. Oh, to have that energy again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Kool Roster.  How long did you practice those moves?


Thats just a you tube video  But I am already flying it around LOL


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2021)

@Hippie, at least you have a brother.  Mine decided to live a life of pills.  Growing up I always fk'd with him.  Mostly good memories.  When I would go back to Ks for Christmas we always hung out and partied and bonded in our 30's......then the crack cocaine and ultimately the pills got him..... haven't gone back for the holidays since.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

pute said:


> @Hippie, at least you have a brother.  Mine decided to live a life of pills.  Growing up I always fk'd with him.  Mostly good memories.  When I would go back to Ks forwe tried and tried everyth Christmas we always hung out and partied and bonded in our 30's......then the crack cocaine and ultimately the pills got him..... haven't gone back for the holidays since.


Sorry pute ,


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2021)

Had Puck and Wolfie and Jadey and my DIL Carol over for Christmas luncheon.  Fitty mile trip for them.  They wanted tacos... so that is whut we made.

I gave Wolfie a .50 cal blackpowder rifle.  It was not planned, but Wolfie was in here installing my new lighted, sooperdoop keyboard (his present to me) when he axed me what was in the leather Browning rifle case (sheepskin lined).

I looked at it and I hadn't a clue.  "I dunno," sez I... lifting it.  Heavy.

Wolfie could not believe I didn't know, so I opened it to find out.  Yuppers.  It was a loverly black all over... black powder fitty cal punkin ball chunker. I haven't used it in 25 years, but since it was kept in a $300 case, it was sparkling.

I axed Wolfie if he wanted it.  He about climbed over me to get it.  KEWL.  I only use my .58 caliber for black powder hunting. Wolfie does NOT like to shoot it.  It has too much recoil.

Here's a pic of him shooting the Big Boar.  He put it in the 10-ring at that distance, but it hurt his shoulder:







This is my bringumhome SKS.  I modded it for large magazines.  He loves to shoot that one.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Just got back from the Christmas festivities. Only took two hours for big brother to get on my nerves. Ain't sure what it is about older brothers, but for some reason they think they have the right to micro manage the finer points of your life. Sorry; Ain't happening. Had to get mildly rude to shut him down,  but he's the type that will flat out run over you if'n you give an inch. Sucks, but that's the way he's always been and always will be. You just have to learn how do deal with him.
> Sure was fun watching the kids tearing into gift after gift. Oh, to have that energy again.


(snork) I wuz takin' care of my brother (10 years older'n me) fromthe time I wuz 12.  Sent him money, books, yada. 

He got married four fargin times.  At his last wedding feast, we had leftovers.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> They still make the candy cigarettes, and I still eat 'em.


Uh, we didn't want to say anything, but those weren't candy cigs....   

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 25, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> How 'bout nickel ice-cream cones?
> 
> Camel cigarette sign that blew smoke rings...
> 
> ...


I still have some magic eye replacement tubes for a McIntosh MR67 tuner. Think I had a dynaco that used the same tube.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> All freshly showered for the month
> My Boys smell wonderful, maybe get some tonight.....


Sniffing boys on Christmas  Day.  Oh well there hasn't been anything wrong with that since the 90s.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 26, 2021)

Do you realize there are members of the Flat Earth Society all over the globe?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 26, 2021)

Every time a bird takes a dump on my car, I eat a plate of wings on my front porch to show them what I am capable of.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 26, 2021)

And now... I am gonna wreck y'all for the rest of the year.  I know I'm confused:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 26, 2021)

ness2 said:


> My favorite present is from my daughter, a little fairy house with a dog, rabbit, bunny and the fairy.  I displayed them in a pot of soil.  Next to my computer.  I visited my family on Skype.  It was pleasing.  This stupid virus, I don't know if I'll ever get to visit.  And my granddaughter is getting married May 21st.  First grandchild.  First marriage of 6 grandchildren, I all so have one great grandchild.



Congratulations!  I have three grandsons in their thirties, but no grandkids yet!



Hippie420 said:


> Just got back from the Christmas festivities. Only took two hours for big brother to get on my nerves. Ain't sure what it is about older brothers, but for some reason they think they have the right to micro manage the finer points of your life. Sorry; Ain't happening. Had to get mildly rude to shut him down,  but he's the type that will flat out run over you if'n you give an inch. Sucks, but that's the way he's always been and always will be. You just have to learn how do deal with him. Sure was fun watching the kids tearing into gift after gift. Oh, to have that energy again.



Yeah, my older sister felt wiser than Methuselah when it came to managing my affairs.  I think it is the first-born syndrome.


----------



## ness (Dec 26, 2021)

Morning old farts.  Just grinning up some herb.  Sipping on some coffee along with a filled bong.  we are blessed and for that I'm grateful.


----------



## ness (Dec 26, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Congratulations!  I have three grandsons in their thirties, but no grandkids yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my older sister felt wiser than Methuselah when it came to managing my affairs.  I think it is the first-born syndrome.



High Greywolf thank you, how is your knee doing?  And did GreyFox have her surgery for cataract?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 26, 2021)

My knee is doing well and Grayfox has had both lenses replaced.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Had Puck and Wolfie and Jadey and my DIL Carol over for Christmas luncheon.  Fitty mile trip for them.  They wanted tacos... so that is whut we made.
> 
> I gave Wolfie a .50 cal blackpowder rifle.  It was not planned, but Wolfie was in here installing my new lighted, sooperdoop keyboard (his present to me) when he axed me what was in the leather Browning rifle case (sheepskin lined).
> 
> ...


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Hope you got everything you wanted for Christmas.  I got a boat...now I need a truck to pull it.  Thinking of starting a " GO FUND PUTE" page here.  PM me with your donations.  A new cowboy Cadillac runs about $80,000 so donations start now. Thinking it will only take a couple days to get that together.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Hope you got everything you wanted for Christmas.  I got a boat...now I need a truck to pull it.  Thinking of starting a " GO FUND PUTE" page here.  PM me with your donations.  A new cowboy Cadillac runs about $80,000 so donations start now. Thinking it will only take a couple days to get that together.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2021)

How far is your fishing hole?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> How far is your fishing hole?


The Lawn Tractor should pull it fine


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2021)

No sooner got home yesterday until the kid went sprinting for the toilet with a bad case of the squirts. She spent the night puking, blowing brown water out her tail pipe, running a low grade fever, and suffering body aches and a sore throat. Old Hen took her to a clinic this morning. Got a text that it's not the Wuhan flu, but possibly another flavor. I forbade her from being sick over the holidays, but the little turd didn't listen to me. Go figure.


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> How far is your fishing hole?



Just far enough to need this.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> No sooner got home yesterday until the kid went sprinting for the toilet with a bad case of the squirts. She spent the night puking, blowing brown water out her tail pipe, running a low grade fever, and suffering body aches and a sore throat. Old Hen took her to a clinic this morning. Got a text that it's not the Wuhan flu, but possibly another flavor. I forbade her from being sick over the holidays, but the little turd didn't listen to me. Go figure.


Hoping for the best glad it's not that Chinese man made virus


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Just far enough to need this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it should fit fine in the back seat


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

But Not a FORD Please
Did you own a Ford dealership too


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2021)

Get ya a jeep Pute.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

Ya know I lov ya man, I only make fun of friends and family
Too many crazy fookers out there carrying guns


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2021)

I am a Nissan guy.  My Frontier will pull the boat just fine.  Bought it new the year I retired and Hope it is the last car/truck I ever own.  09 with 110,000 on her now and I will get 250,000 out of her.  Mrs Pute has an 02 Altima with only 50,000.  New car is a waste of $$$.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 26, 2021)

The electronics in new vehicles scare me! If something goes wrong fixing it can be expensive.
Sometimes even the dealerships are challenged.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

pute said:


> I am a Nissan guy.  My Frontier will pull the boat just fine.  Bought it new the year I retired and Hope it is the last car/truck I ever own.  09 with 110,000 on her now and I will get 250,000 out of her.  Mrs Pute has an 02 Altima with only 50,000.  New car is a waste of $$$.







Should be overkill


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2021)

Ha ha, that is my truck.  Same color, king cab.... everything!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Ha ha, that is my truck.  Same color, king cab.... everything!


I use to be a Psychic in a circus sideshow


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I use to be a Psychic in a circus sideshow


So what is on my license plate?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

pute said:


> So what is on my license plate?


I envision a MJ leaf of some kind


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I use to be a Psychic in a circus sideshow


You told me you were the bearded lady and used to bite the heads off of chickens!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> You told me you were the bearded lady and used to bite the heads off of chickens!


My side gig, we wore many hats


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

Bigsur after a DMT trip


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I envision a MJ leaf of some kind


Look deeper in that crystal ball...right in front of your face


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 26, 2021)

here is a question for all you psychics


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bigsur after a DMT trip
> View attachment 284886


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> here is a question for all you psychics


Needs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

In my younger yrs


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2021)

Stop lying. That's your boyfriend.


----------



## boo (Dec 26, 2021)

doh...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

Who was that masked man


----------



## Patwi (Dec 26, 2021)

Happy Kwanza .. 

Went and got myself a diamond ear stud ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> here is a question for all you psychics


The answer is seven.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Who was that masked man


I don't know, but he left a silver bullet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

patwi said:


> Happy Kwanza ..
> 
> Went and got myself a diamond ear stud ...
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## joeb631 (Dec 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



They laughed at this guy


----------



## Patwi (Dec 26, 2021)

Here is 3 of our grand daughters enjoying Christmas ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)

patwi said:


> Here is 3 of our grand daughters enjoying Christmas ..
> 
> View attachment 284912


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Needs
> View attachment 284892


I remember that gorgeous lady...


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Had a bad day yesterday.  Hopefully today will be better.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)

@patwi 
Nice toy bro


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Had a bad day yesterday.  Hopefully today will be better.


It's in The Past   Just Let it go man.
Nothing but a Thing


----------



## Patwi (Dec 27, 2021)

roster, you're good brother .. thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)

patwi said:


> roster, you're good brother .. thanks


Hope that makes you guys Laugh , Merry Christmas Bro
I try to be Good to make up for all the evil I did in my youth
Thks Bro


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)

My mind works differently after my accident , the art side has taken over
You posted your picture of your grand children and I saw right away in my mind what I wanted to post them riding on , and them it developed from there .
I am relearning my spelling and punctuations as I go, being in a chat forum has really helped over the yrs.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2021)

who doesn’t love a John Deere tractor?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)

What tractor LOL
Gold Brickers


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> who doesn’t love a John Deere tractor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last picture looked like a Farmall


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)

pute said:


> That last picture looked like a Farmall


Again you saw a tractor LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 27, 2021)

The gal in the first pic looks fluffy enough for Roster.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 27, 2021)

pute said:


> That last picture looked like a Farmall


Beat me to it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Again you saw a tractor LOL


Oh yeah -- and you're probably gonna tell us you didn't notice the punkin squashes behind the Farmall honey...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 28, 2021)

With a note to my hardcase Brother @boo -- who probably woulda done it:

Since we are _still_ on the subject of swallowing cobra venom, I have a life 'sperience I'd like to pass on:

I was on the Street of Snakes and watched the whole operation. I have it in pictures, but I'll just describe the procedure in a street stall:

A live cobra would be hanging by the head from an IBM money clip, wriggling. The lady-server lays down a tray with two 4-oz glasses and two shot glasses... She then 'rings' the cobra just behind the head, and strips off its skin. As the dangling snake writhes in agony, the smiling "waitress" picks up one of the 4-oz glasses, and drains dark blood of the big vein that runs the length of the cobra's body into it.

She then picks up the second glass, cuts the upper part of the cobra's ribcage, and drains the lung blood (much redder). As the snake writhes, she then takes a shot glass and drains the bile (bright fargin green) into it. About half full.

The snake is unhooked, and the venom is drained into the remaining shot glass. I was amazed that there was perhaps half a shot of venom.

Here comes the tray to the woman customer who'd been waiting: She knocks back the bile (grimacing horribly), and chases it with the dark venous blood. Oh. The cobra is back up, hanging and writhing. Then, she knocks back the venom, and chases it with the lung blood.

She turned and smiled at me with a bloody mouth. Apparently, it is seen as some form of tonic.

If I can find the pics, I'll puttem up. I also took a picture of the hundred foot-long stall with girls for sale. Not rent: Sale. <-- TINS

MY GAWD!! I found 'em BOTH!!

These girls (coupla dozen) were no older than 16. They scattered like birds.





Note the "on deck" cobras onf the left.  The 7 white things in a row are shot glasses.  The front of the stall (out of the pic, below) is wire-faced:  Full of cobras so you can pick the one you want.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

For @patwi


----------



## Patwi (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2021)

Morning....Watch out Roster is on meth again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning....Watch out Roster is on meth again.


I just heard My sister is getting kick out of her Apt due to her Meth use
She has been yelling at the TV and walls again, Not Good
Patwi I hope he is kidding.
I know the hardships of people addicted to this shit.
My fault I will be more careful on pics I post


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

It's very sad and how horrible this drug has been
I have My Best friend since childhood lost to it also
He is living in a run down motor home in his sister's driveway
and he can not leave due to illness, so he says
She is super Pissed . This piece of Shet Drug ruins more than just the users lives


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

I finally found myself


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2021)

No Roster, I get a good laugh so the pictures are great.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning


When is your next visit to Colfax....cafeful 5 people shot and killed here yesterday....started at your favorite rub and tug joint.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

OK I have to ask was Custer's Body really recovered like that
Looks skinned


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> When is your next visit to Colfax....cafeful 5 people shot and killed here yesterday....started at your favorite rub and tug joint.



well well well….we wiz there yesterday , a quick turn and burn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

pute said:


> When is your next visit to Colfax....cafeful 5 people shot and killed here yesterday....started at your favorite rub and tug joint.


She was asking when Biggie Bigsur was coming back


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> She was asking when Biggie Bigsur was coming back
> View attachment 284981


That one is fluffy enough to have come out of your stable, Roster!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2021)

patwi said:


> View attachment 284976


Custer's body doesn't bother me a bit. The memorials to that squaw killing bastard do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> That one is fluffy enough to have come out of your stable, Roster!


Yah ya got me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> That one is fluffy enough to have come out of your stable, Roster!


I wanna be smothered by dat azz
Needs Leg work


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2021)

Custer was a 1st class moron. Fking idiot got all his soldiers killed by his stupidity.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 28, 2021)

they cut his dic k and nut sack off and then slit up his abdomen and cut out his heart,  and took them away , then took his head ...



.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2021)

Whoops. I guess you can fix stupid.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK I have to ask was Custer's Body really recovered like that
> Looks skinned



yeppir .. lol, he deserved it

they had to prove to the alcoholic Grant with a pic that custer was spit on by the wed savages that had not agreed with the genocide for greed 


.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Patwi I hope he is kidding.




not sure about .. it ?

too much ignore so not sure what anyone might say


.


----------



## boo (Dec 28, 2021)

john madden died today...RIP big guy...


----------



## Patwi (Dec 28, 2021)

one of the best


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning


Good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 29, 2021)

Doggies, kittycats, deer... all schmoozing at the front door.

(The kids in this neighborhood have really kewl Halloween costumes.)


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 29, 2021)

Good mawning ya'll!


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

At work, break room, TV and coffee...

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good mawning ya'll!


Morning GW
Have a question and wanted your opinion 
If a person had some weed in storage for say 5 yrs in mason jars in under 60 degs
Would you consider it naturally De-carbbed or would you still de-carbed in oven to activate? 
I found some hidden away again, LOL
Smells fine, smokes OK but I have been putting off using it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> At work, break room, TV and coffee...
> 
> Bubba


Do you work for a Firm, or yourself?
How do you get your clients , word of mouth?


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

Any more just do appointed work, I can collect full retirement age social security and still work full time, would like to do that a while.

Once you've been in this business folks come out of the wood work. People don't like finding lawyers, doctors etc. When they do, they tend to come back out of familiarity. Even ones that get peeded off.

I've had numerous death threats, most end up they will accept no other lawyer....go figure.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

I could never work in a firm and be happy, I don't think. They wouldn't know what to do with me.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Morning GW
> Have a question and wanted your opinion
> If a person had some weed in storage for say 5 yrs in mason jars in under 60 degs
> Would you consider it naturally De-carbbed or would you still de-carbed in oven to activate?
> ...


Decarb it

Morning OFC.  Colder than a witches tit this morning.  9f right now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

pute said:


> Decarb it
> 
> Morning OFC.  Colder than a witches tit this morning.  9f right now.


Thats what I say too
But I have heard it will decarb naturally over time.


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I could never work in a firm and be happy, I don't think. They wouldn't know what to do with me.
> 
> Bubba


I could never work for anybody again....I am worthless.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2021)

Good morning 

cold?

yep


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> cold?
> 
> yep


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Morning GW Have a question and wanted your opinion If a person had some weed in storage for say 5 yrs in mason jars in under 60 degs Would you consider it naturally De-carbbed or would you still de-carbed in oven to activate? I found some hidden away again, LOL



Ostensibly mostly decarboxylated, but probably not 100% in jars not regularly burped.  How big a lot and what would you like to make out of it?



pute said:


> I could never work for anybody again....I am worthless.



I would have to be paid handsomely for my colorful and charming personality during those select waking hours, vis a vis project management.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2021)

I would rather be poor and self employed than rich working for a bigger company than mine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ostensibly mostly decarboxylated, but probably not 100% in jars not regularly burped.  How big a lot and what would you like to make out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to be paid handsomely for my colorful and charming personality during those select waking hours, vis a vis project management.


Not sure maybe oil, a bucket or so.
I am worried the THC is gone and it has converted to sleep meds now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

It was all packed with Boveda 62 paks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

I need to get a metal detector to find the stuff hidden in the woods out yonder


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

This is a Great one LOL




Reminds me of the summer I apprenticed as a LAV Large animal vet
And they made me ride the bull milking cage


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2021)

OK - I'm nervous as feck.  Mars Hydro actually called me back.. Chinese lady (And So What !)  What I am nervous about is giving my credit card info over the phone to some place on the other side of the world...  Looking at a Mars FC 8000 or FC-E 8000... Determining which is better or another alternative where I could at least support a local company... What to do?  I guess I'm a little old and hard of hearing because communication suckked.   ???  She is supposed to call back in 2 hours.  I have to google - what time it would be over there anyways..  She is going to try and send an e-mail


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not sure maybe oil, a bucket or so. I am worried the THC is gone and it has converted to sleep meds now





ROSTERMAN said:


> It was all packed with Boveda 62 paks



One joint of the material will tell you how sleepy it is. 

If you have a bucket of the material, I would extract a small sample first without decarboxylating, and then decarboxylate the oil after extraction.  You can visually see how much decarboxylation remains by watching the CO2 bubbles.



			10.1.4  Decarboxylation 101
		




ROSTERMAN said:


> I need to get a metal detector to find the stuff hidden in the woods out yonder



Be mindful of mold if you are burying jars.  Composting molds like Aspergillus produce pernicious aflatoxins.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> OK - I'm nervous as feck.  Mars Hydro actually called me back.. Chinese lady (And So What !)  What I am nervous about is giving my credit card info over the phone to some place on the other side of the world...  Looking at a Mars FC 8000 or FC-E 8000... Determining which is better or another alternative where I could at least support a local company... What to do?  I guess I'm a little old and hard of hearing because communication suckked.   ???


I bought a light once from them when the 1st Models came out
At the time the Rep was in a forum and I asked her to send me a Paypal invoice
to my email associated with my paypal account, I was worried too , but they never charge me extra or dipped into my paypal account either
Now a days I would think different, I don't TRUST them anymore
They hate America and are going to try and crush use soon.
But then again the card company should indemnify you I would Hope.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2021)

I got the e-mail from her and she called again.. Supposed to send the paypal stuff tonight between 8 & 9..  There was someone on here I thought was Boo but am probably wrong who posted a pict of one similar but the hardware and outside shell on top was red.  It was determined by Mrs. Monkey that I got the go ahead to drop whatever is needed before the next run.  I don't feel like I'm being raciest, but for me personally, I'd sure like to talk to an American AND that doesn't mean that said American wont make off bad with my credit card info either.  I have free time today so far, I may drive to my local weed grow supply store and talk to them.  I don't mind paying a little higher. They can't stop touting there CFL or CFR - IDK - ceramic metal halide I think... They are not big into LEDS but I don't need the extra heat in the grow room.  Or a fire.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I got the e-mail from her and she called again.. Supposed to send the paypal stuff tonight between 8 & 9..  There was someone on here I thought was Boo but am probably wrong who posted a pict of one similar but the hardware and outside shell on top was red.  It was determined by Mrs. Monkey that I got the go ahead to drop whatever is needed before the next run.  I don't feel like I'm being raciest, but for me personally, I'd sure like to talk to an American AND that doesn't mean that said American wont make off bad with my credit card info either.  I have free time today so far, I may drive to my local weed grow supply store and talk to them.  I don't mind paying a little higher. They can't stop touting there CFL or CFR - IDK - ceramic metal halide I think... They are not big into LEDS but I don't need the extra heat in the grow room.  Or a fire.


I know a few guys who do love the new Mars lights . But I never tried one again
The price is cheaper too.
The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of the low price is forgotten.
A  few US light comps are having discounts now


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2021)

These are supposed to be made in America.

X Series Targeted Full Spectrum LED Grow Lights (kindledgrowlights.com)

480 Watt LED Grow Light - 57,600 Lumens - Horticulture Serie (ledlightexpert.com)

LED Grow Lights | Cannabis & Horticultural | Vertical Indoor Farming | IQ


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

Horticulture Lighting Group Premium LED Grow Lights for Agriculture 

LED Grow Lights - California LightWorks Full Spectrum LED Lighting  I heard they were doing 20% off but you may need to call and ask them


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2021)

PM company names if you get a minute. I am all ears.  I was kind of basing the decision from reading here at the passion community as a whole and as them being a sponsor..  I sure don't want to end up like my last lighting purchase.  I should probably dig just a little deeper into the LED research.  There is a ton out there and everyone claims theirs is better than everyone else's.


----------



## boo (Dec 29, 2021)

photontek600 for the win...I just love mine, super bright light and runs cool...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> PM company names if you get a minute. I am all ears.  I was kind of basing the decision from reading here at the passion community as a whole and as them being a sponsor..  I sure don't want to end up like my last lighting purchase.  I should probably dig just a little deeper into the LED research.  There is a ton out there and everyone claims theirs is better than everyone else's.


I would not put Mars off they seem to be decent newer models using the lastest tech
I myself refuse to give my money to a dangerous ENEMY


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

X 600W PRO LED | Photontek Led Products | Led Lights | Led Lighting
					

X 600W Pro LED is a perfect solution for home-grow, grow tents, grow rooms and all kinds of indoor greenhouses | Hypodronics | 600w led grow lights




					photontek-lighting.com
				



Not sure where they are made


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> OK - I'm nervous as feck.  Mars Hydro actually called me back.. Chinese lady (And So What !)  What I am nervous about is giving my credit card info over the phone to some place on the other side of the world...  Looking at a Mars FC 8000 or FC-E 8000... Determining which is better or another alternative where I could at least support a local company... What to do?  I guess I'm a little old and hard of hearing because communication suckked.   ???  She is supposed to call back in 2 hours.  I have to google - what time it would be over there anyways..  She is going to try and send an e-mail


That's why I always use PayPal for overseas shit. I'm not handing out my CC # for anyone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

My Social security number and credit cards don't go out to anything on my computer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

pute said:


> My Social security number and credit cards don't go out to anything on my computer.


I have used CC numbs on computer for 30 yrs never a problem
SS# is only given in person to only the right people period.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2021)

Tell me you're gay without telling me you're gay.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2021)

I am on the Photontek site.  I will keep everyone informed.  Better yet.  I will be spending time with the sites mentioned by Weedhopper and seek out some grow journals.  I'm getting this one right !! - Thanks WH and everyone.  - - - And Eve from Mars said that they were manufactured in China but their warehouses were located in the USA.. That much I did understand of what she said.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 29, 2021)

Look what just wandered into, across, and out of my spread:





OK-- What the heck is it?  Looks like mebbe a Chin pheasant, but I never saw one in the flesh before.

Any ideas?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2021)

I can see it being a fancy pheasant, but are you sure it ain't a color variation of a peacock? Beautiful bird either way.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2021)

Birds of The World: Pheasant (Phasianidae)
		

 Scroll down about half way and you'll spot 'em.


----------



## Africanna (Dec 29, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Look what just wandered into, across, and out of my spread:
> 
> View attachment 285078
> 
> ...


That'll be a Silver Lofur


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

pute said:


> Decarb it
> 
> Morning OFC.  Colder than a witches tit this morning.  9f right now.


Alright! Perfect temp for outdoor qwet. Funny, auto correct turned qwet into "were."

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I got the e-mail from her and she called again.. Supposed to send the paypal stuff tonight between 8 & 9..  There was someone on here I thought was Boo but am probably wrong who posted a pict of one similar but the hardware and outside shell on top was red.  It was determined by Mrs. Monkey that I got the go ahead to drop whatever is needed before the next run.  I don't feel like I'm being raciest, but for me personally, I'd sure like to talk to an American AND that doesn't mean that said American wont make off bad with my credit card info either.  I have free time today so far, I may drive to my local weed grow supply store and talk to them.  I don't mind paying a little higher. They can't stop touting there CFL or CFR - IDK - ceramic metal halide I think... They are not big into LEDS but I don't need the extra heat in the grow room.  Or a fire.


I was having same problem putting it in, hit the "credit card" button and it continues to pay pal. Hope this helps.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I know a few guys who do love the new Mars lights . But I never tried one again
> The price is cheaper too.
> The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of the low price is forgotten.
> A  few US light comps are having discounts now


I own (2) of their SP 3000 lights, could not be more pleased after several grows. Rosters right, buy the best and only cry once. That said, I do not think Mars to be the best, but they have really upped their game for the home grower.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 29, 2021)

Africanna said:


> That'll be a Silver Lofur


Bigod, it is!  Them suckers is expensive!  There's a guy that gets $40 for a rooster.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2021)

Those two girls would be able to save your life if your boat went down. Could use them as floats until someone came to help.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2021)

*Guys if you use PayPal be very careful. I just busted a fker trying to scam using PayPal by sending an email saying i had made a purchase for an Iphone for 689.00. It says if you didn't make this purchase call this number immediately, Paypal Helpline -* +1-800-254-3124.

I thought no fking way. So, I logged into my PayPal account and there was no such charge pending, and that fking phone number is not PayPals. I called Paypal from the help number on my account and sure enough, it's a scam. They are trying to get your information. Just giving you a heads up.
And your more then welcome to call that number and have some fun iffen ya want.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes. But the news just reported raiding a hotel In nigeria that had a prince and millions of dollars....I just Knew that one was for real! LOL.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

Afternoon.  No walk today since Mrs Pute isn't feeling 100%.  I should have went by myself.....she gave me the choir of cleaning ceiling fans and light fixtures....then errands.  Just finished and I am hiding in the basement.  Damn, she sure likes giving me woman's work.  Can't a guy just sit down and relax.....she says I would be bored...would be nice to find out. 

This post fits in with patwi's post.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)

which one .. wait a sec,   ..there's wax inmy nose


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)

I love bacon


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

Epstein's wench Maxwell is going to jail


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Epstein's wench Maxwell is going to jail


I can't hardly believe they had the balls to charge her. Maybe the house of cards is wavering.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

I did not go for a walk on the beach


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

A man with a Punt Gun, a type of large shotgun used for duck hunting. It could kill over 50 birds at once and was banned in the late 1860s.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## P'Sam (Dec 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not sure maybe oil, a bucket or so.
> I am worried the THC is gone and it has converted to sleep meds now



*I have run some tests but only up to two years. Six years should be much closer to the mark. However, after two years I believe slightly less than half had converted. I've been looking through my files and can't find many of the early ones that weren't stored online without having to search my 1300 page thread. Too much like work. 

I did notice something on those tests that I have also noted on the natural decarb tinctures. The conversion rate remains the same but there's smaller change in the conversion numbers over time. In my samples the initial conversion rate was 30% over the first year, meaning 30% of the THCa converted to THC. There was no significant degradation to CBN. Over the second year the remaining 70% of the THC will lose another 21 points due to that conversion rate that remains the same. Just the numbers have changed. If you initially had something that contained 100mg, then after the first year you would have 70mg left to convert. 30% of that would be an additional 21mg, still leaving 49 to be converted. Over the following year another 30% of that converts. That's only 14.7mg of THCa converting out of that 49 in our example. It will go on beyond that in diminishing amounts and may take as long as 5-6 years to happen. I've found this in my naturally decarbed tinctures except speeded up do to the increased enzymal action in alcohol. With the flower I did notice an increase in CBN percentage. 

I think you are at the best time to utilize your stuff before it starts to break down quicker, leaving a lot of CBN behind. You could probably have used it after 3 years and get good effects. When I first started I had to use trim that was given to me and it was before the days of cannabis labs. The trim I was given was 3 years old and had been stashed under the porch. I used most of it without decarbing. Couldn't test it but it seemed good to me and my friends. I believe you should be fine. Fix up a little batch to check it out if you got a bucket of it.  


*


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

QUOTE="Bubba, post: 1150767, member: 61564"]
Best part is, she is so tied into the Clintons, I can't hardly believe they had the balls to charge her. Maybe the house of cards is wavering. I was also reading the other day that investigations found that bug eyed Shift or whatever has a Bazillion emails to Epstein...
[/QUOTE]




ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285111


 

What thread are we in?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

P'Sam said:


> *I have run some tests but only up to two years. Six years should be much closer to the mark. However, after two years I believe slightly less than half had converted. I've been looking through my files and can't find many of the early ones that weren't stored online without having to search my 1300 page thread. Too much like work.
> 
> I did notice something on those tests that I have also noted on the natural decarb tinctures. The conversion rate remains the same but there's smaller change in the conversion numbers over time. In my samples the initial conversion rate was 30% over the first year, meaning 30% of the THCa converted to THC. There was no significant degradation to CBN. Over the second year the remaining 70% of the THC will lose another 21 points due to that conversion rate that remains the same. Just the numbers have changed. If you initially had something that contained 100mg, then after the first year you would have 70mg left to convert. 30% of that would be an additional 21mg, still leaving 49 to be converted. Over the following year another 30% of that converts. That's only 14.7mg of THCa converting out of that 49 in our example. It will go on beyond that in diminishing amounts and may take as long as 5-6 years to happen. I've found this in my naturally decarbed tinctures except speeded up do to the increased enzymal action in alcohol. With the flower I did notice an increase in CBN percentage.
> 
> ...


Yep I found another hiding spot, you know me well.
Mostly stuff i was not crazy about the way it tasted when smoked so in the wall it went. I don't feel safe with it just sitting but have been in too much pain and not being able to move much .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

pute said:


> QUOTE="Bubba, post: 1150767, member: 61564"]
> Best part is, she is so tied into the Clintons, I can't hardly believe they had the balls to charge her. Maybe the house of cards is wavering. I was also reading the other day that investigations found that bug eyed Shift or whatever has a Bazillion emails to Epstein...




unch 


What thread are we in?
[/QUOTE]
A bunch of beach umbrellas ? I would have ran if it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

Watch at th 35 sec mark to finiosh


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

@putes Good Luck hope the motor is a good one
Night Men and Ladies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

One before I go


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285113


Starsky and Hutch on the sceen.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

pute said:


> QUOTE="Bubba, post: 1150767, member: 61564"]
> Best part is, she is so tied into the Clintons, I can't hardly believe they had the balls to charge her. Maybe the house of cards is wavering. I was also reading the other day that investigations found that bug eyed Shift or whatever has a Bazillion emails to Epstein...







What thread are we in?
[/QUOTE]
Note edit. Dam qwet.


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

Most welcome


----------



## boo (Dec 29, 2021)

I got a certified letter today from a rag head doctor I visited last thursday...after waiting an hour the shiit walked into the room and asked me how I was doing...I told him I was fine but didn't care much for sitting there for an hour that I can never get back...after telling him my concerns the prickk told me to take 2 pepsid tablets...I was informed that I cannot go back for a follow up visit due to my rudeness...if everyone who was forced to wait until the overbooked doc waltzed in shiit like this wouldn't happen as often as it does...fuggin raghead...


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I can't hardly believe they had the balls to charge her. Maybe the house of cards is wavering.




The prosecution originally published that the trial would be at least 6 weeks long because they have 17 victims that would testify. But, last week and only 5 days into the trial and all victims except for two are excused from the trial .. 
Yeah thats right, 5th day in the prosecution rested its case against .. Already fixed .. a few years in fed prison and then .. well, she should die inside but won't


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)

What thread are we in?
[/QUOTE]
Note edit. Dam qwet.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Starsky and Hutch on the sceen.
> 
> Bubba




A - Team too




pute said:


> What thread are we in?


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)

[QUOTE="pute, post:

What thread are we in?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

Are you making fun of me.......good, love it. That all ya got?


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

Well I'll be switched if pute didn't create the Ukraine! Everyone around here is amazing. I created some ashes from weed, that's it 

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)

of course not ..  are you not our prime minister ?


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)

marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2021)

I have spent hours since earlier today's posting, (Several Hours) researching LEDS and can say I feel dumber and slightly pizzed about all the time I waisted.  I am so fogged out it feels like I been mokin the weed all day long. Kind, IQ, Scorpion Diablo, Photontek... You name it.  Wow.  My brain is scrambled.  15 minute video here, 20 there... Everyone always has a better solution.  There is a lot of bad stuff as it relates to warranty with Mars.  Seen a lot of that.  Who knows what to believe.  I have had 10 windows open at once comparing back and forth.  Holy Sheepshyt.  It was sort of like that before when I just said F it and went with the viparspectras.  I even searched several time LED here at the passion.  The video of the guy from Utah State about put me to sleep in my chair.  Good stuff - I guess he just had a soothing voice.  Meanwhile I got nothing purchased. I am going to hold off on the Mars purchase.  Just got the E about the paypal stuff from them.  Budget between 8 and 1400 give or take.  I know I dont want burples.  I am going to hang here with you all for awhile and finally load a couple well deserved PH's.  I'll go back into LED research mode in the AM.  I dont want to make a mistake if I am going to potentially drop 1400 on a light.  I like the style of the FC 8000 but.  Enough.. Smoke Time and enjoy bud porn. Or maybe just regular um  .. Naaa... Hahaha.


----------



## boo (Dec 29, 2021)

photontek600 for the win...finishing my first harvest using it, running 11-12 weeks and am killing it...bud of the month equipment...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2021)

I am extremely leaning to photontek 1000.  I am forcing myself to watch the video of the guy from Utah State that was posted here awhile back by a character Bigjer.  I need to understand how CO2 plays into it.  I dont have CO2 enrichment but could.  However I already do have great air turn around in the room.  I am heading to the local 7/11 for a soda and plan on smoking out with it shortly. Thanks Boo!! 99.9% sure on the Photontek stuff but would like a 1000.  Not sure I need it that big. We are talking 4 foot by 5 foot of actual grow space and only 3 plants.  I am only interested in quality and not quantity at this stage of my game.   Always nice to have extra buds though. BRB


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

boo said:


> photontek600 for the win...finishing my first harvest using it, running 11-12 weeks and am killing it...bud of the month equipment...


That's prime lighting. Cry only once....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I am extremely leaning to photontek 1000.  I am forcing myself to watch the video of the guy from Utah State that was posted here awhile back by a character Bigjer.  I need to understand how CO2 plays into it.  I dont have CO2 enrichment but could.  However I already do have great air turn around in the room.  I am heading to the local 7/11 for a soda and plan on smoking out with it shortly. Thanks Boo!! 99.9% sure on the Photontek stuff but would like a 1000.  Not sure I need it that big. We are talking 4 foot by 5 foot of actual grow space and only 3 plants.  I am only interested in quality and not quantity at this stage of my game.   Always nice to have extra buds though. BRB


How tall? The tent I mean. Study par maps in your size tent, how high it needs to be to have 1100 or so center, and as high as possible in the corners. As you lower light, center zone goes higher, and corners are weaker. As light is raised, center drops and corners go up.

Once you know where your height is above canopy you know how much room you have to grow your plant. If the light is so strong it need to be 30 inch s away, you don't have much leeway on plant height ...

CO2 is pretty advanced. The notion is, in simple terms that the more light you can give a plant, the more food it sucks up and more it grows. But with too much light, plant can not take up any more nutes, and continuing with that much light is detrimental.

By running a precise amount of it CO2, the plant will make use of some extra light...,IDK maybe 1500 par?  This also incorporates ultra exact data on your plant strain, and similarly accurate data on how much nutes your  plant actually uses, etc. There are things you can buy that release CO2, but I don't bother. I don't have such data so if I did it, would just be a shot in dark.

The bigger light could sure be used somewhere, but I think boo's tent is similar size...if so I'd take his advice and save a couple bucks. Or hear up, get it all down, start growing and recording meticulous data and frigging go for it!

Bubba


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2021)

That's what I'm thinking too. Bubba.. And in my area it's not 7/11 it's Casey's. anyhow, I'm back and going to finish the Utah State guy video. So far he is making great since, but he is a plant physiology professor.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2021)

8 and a half foot tall.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2021)

Once you know where your height is above canopy you know how much room you have to grow your plant. If the light is so strong it need to be 30 inch s away, you don't have much leeway on plant height ...

CO2 is pretty advanced. The notion is, in simple terms that the more light you can give a plant, the more food it sucks up and more it grows. But with too much light, plant can not take up any more nutes, and continuing with that much light is detrimental.

By running a precise amount of it CO2, the plant will make use of some extra light...,IDK maybe 1500 par? This also incorporates ultra exact data on your plant strain, and similarly accurate data on how much nutes your plant actually uses, etc. There are things you can buy that release CO2, but I don't bother. I don't have such data so if I did it, would just be a shot in dark.

The bigger light could sure be used somewhere, but I think boo's tent is similar size...if so I'd take his advice and save a couple bucks. Or hear up, get it all down, start growing and recording meticulous data and frigging go for it! - -


 I'll figure this requoting thing out eventually.  30 inches below the light and then another 18 inches as thickness of reservoir wont leave much - especially if I ever go back to a sativa so the 1000 is probably out.  Spectrum is what is bothering me the absolute most.  Boo's right.. I think the 600 is enough and I been burned by More's Law enough times that I should have gotten it through my thick skull by now.   More is not always better.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> 8 and a half foot tall.


Well you have lots of height, let the party begin.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Once you know where your height is above canopy you know how much room you have to grow your plant. If the light is so strong it need to be 30 inch s away, you don't have much leeway on plant height ...
> 
> CO2 is pretty advanced. The notion is, in simple terms that the more light you can give a plant, the more food it sucks up and more it grows. But with too much light, plant can not take up any more nutes, and continuing with that much light is detrimental.
> 
> ...


That's a tough one for most of us. Either light will be killer. But yeah, I think myself, I would go with the one Boo is using. You can never have to too many lights, just not all at once!


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

Just read the whole page don't know a word I read. Stoned,night.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 30, 2021)

I just entered my credit card info trying to buy the photontek 600. Says declined.  Again no phone number... I sent them an E-mail and told them to call me.  Not sure I like the whole modern technology where I can't pick up the phone and call someone especially if I have a problem..  We will see what happens tomorrow.. I Am Thoroughly Exhausted !! - I don't think I even smoked the weed once today. I did make sure to check PH and Trichs too.  -  Its quite the addictive hobby - - Night who ever is left awake.  Last one to bed please turn out the lights  - Uncle Walt will turn them back on in the AM while he's making our first pot of jo .. Be back for coffee and pinch hits in the morning.. Hopefully.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> *Guys if you use PayPal be very careful. I just busted a fker trying to scam using PayPal by sending an email saying i had made a purchase for an Iphone for 689.00. It says if you didn't make this purchase call this number immediately, Paypal Helpline -* +1-800-254-3124.
> 
> I thought no fking way. So, I logged into my PayPal account and there was no such charge pending, and that fking phone number is not PayPals. I called Paypal from the help number on my account and sure enough, it's a scam. They are trying to get your information. Just giving you a heads up.
> And your more then welcome to call that number and have some fun iffen ya want.


I get at least two or three of those a month. I just forward them to [email protected].


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2021)

Yep that's what I did Hippie. Sent it to Spoof.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285112
> 
> A man with a Punt Gun, a type of large shotgun used for duck hunting. It could kill over 50 birds at once and was banned in the late 1860s.


That kinda gun was used in boats.  I dunno where it went, but I once had a series of pics showing how it was used... wish I could find them.  AHA!!  Found!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> One before I go
> View attachment 285115


Missed on 7 and 11.  <-- I scored on all the others.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2021)

patwi said:


> of course not ..  are you not our prime minister ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them Dutchies were some kinda hardcases, no error.  They even painted a picture of the PM and his brother:



  <--TINS actual painting of the dudes after the party.

When we were in Delft, we learned the story of the assassination of William of Orange in 1584.  A dude with a blunderbuss emptied about 3/4 pound of lead right into Willie's chest while the Orange Man was at home.  The Delfties even showed us the bullethole riddled wall... they left it as it was.

Phillip II of Spico had laid out a hit-man bounty on William: 20,000 Spico Simoleans, and this foo' was trying to collect it.

This shot really annoyed the neighbors.  The first thing they did was to heat two large iron plates to red-hot.  Then, they "punished" the hand that pulled the trigger by clamping the two plates over the hand.

FOUR DAYS of torture later, the dude (Balthazar Gerard) expired.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Alright! Perfect temp for outdoor qwet. Funny, auto correct turned qwet into "were."
> Bubba


That's becuz "were" is a word, and the dictionary and Himself (to boot) do not recognize "qwet" as being a word.  Not to put too fine a point onnit, there are only four recognized 4-letter words that begin with "q" with no "u" following:

qoph <-- 19th letter of the jebrew alphabet
gadi  <--  A judge in a Sharia court
qaid  <--  A commander in the Norman part of Sicily
qat(s) <--  A shrub (you chew the leaves for a jazz)

I mention this so we can start a movement!  Yup.  Those four words are the ONLY four-letter words allowed in Scrabble that start with a "q" with no "u" after it.

*qwet* should be legitimized... or at least, sumbody should tell their Unca Walt what the ever-lovin' toe-jam *qwet IS*.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That kinda gun was used in boats.  I dunno where it went, but I once had a series of pics showing how it was used... wish I could find them.  AHA!!  Found!
> 
> View attachment 285143
> 
> ...


Thks Walt  I have seen these also 
I wonder if @pute could use it to power his ship forward
One blast should move his boat quite well LOL
Only busting again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I have spent hours since earlier today's posting, (Several Hours) researching LEDS and can say I feel dumber and slightly pizzed about all the time I waisted.  I am so fogged out it feels like I been mokin the weed all day long. Kind, IQ, Scorpion Diablo, Photontek... You name it.  Wow.  My brain is scrambled.  15 minute video here, 20 there... Everyone always has a better solution.  There is a lot of bad stuff as it relates to warranty with Mars.  Seen a lot of that.  Who knows what to believe.  I have had 10 windows open at once comparing back and forth.  Holy Sheepshyt.  It was sort of like that before when I just said F it and went with the viparspectras.  I even searched several time LED here at the passion.  The video of the guy from Utah State about put me to sleep in my chair.  Good stuff - I guess he just had a soothing voice.  Meanwhile I got nothing purchased. I am going to hold off on the Mars purchase.  Just got the E about the paypal stuff from them.  Budget between 8 and 1400 give or take.  I know I dont want burples.  I am going to hang here with you all for awhile and finally load a couple well deserved PH's.  I'll go back into LED research mode in the AM.  I dont want to make a mistake if I am going to potentially drop 1400 on a light.  I like the style of the FC 8000 but.  Enough.. Smoke Time and enjoy bud porn. Or maybe just regular um  .. Naaa... Hahaha.


I would look into who manufactures the Diodes (leds) used to make each companies light, sometimes they are all the same (made overseas) .
The Mars light may have the same as the Proton6000(sp) . Also look at the drivers (power supply) who makes that also made overseas (china most likely) Meanwell Drivers are the best and most popular .
The Chinese have taken over the world on most electronics these days nothing we can do with the regime in the WH .
I built my own light using available parts and my knowledge (another option if you can do it).
HLG has kits and sell Quantum Boards that can be wired up cheaper then a complete unit. \

Link      hlg quantum board kit - Yahoo Search Results


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 30, 2021)

I should be smart enough to put one together.  Just figured it would be extremely tedious work.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> .
> I built my own light using available parts and my knowledge (another option if you can do it).
> 
> 
> ...





yep .. patience, room, and focus


my brother and I polished up a B17 Ham radio we bought in a storage room sale in '66 from a dismantled Air Force base clearing out .. I didn't have the patience but my brother did and got the thing going and then made a clone of it including all new tubes .. yep, it can be done


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I should be smart enough to put one together.  Just figured it would be extremely tedious work.


Most kits are easy, designing your own from scratch is a lil harder
You need to figure out how you want them wired (series or parallel ) and then determine the right size Driver to power them as to not burn the Diodes out.
Many sites on web to help figure that out. 
I used a large aluminum cookie tray (professional type 1/8 " thick) I mounted 4 HLG Quantum panels to it , fit perfect, then I needed to wire all four in series (in my case)
and added a meanwell driver in the back center mounted.
All I needed after that was to install wire hangers at each corner of the pan.
You can go to Home depot and get aluminum j chanel  (Looks like the letter "L")
Bolt them together to form a frame and mount panels to it, many ways to create one.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

Mars is a sponsor , and they have a discount code above too. Well look at that


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> That's becuz "were" is a word, and the dictionary and Himself (to boot) do not recognize "qwet" as being a word.  Not to put too fine a point onnit, there are only four recognized 4-letter words that begin with "q" with no "u" following:
> 
> qoph <-- 19th letter of the jebrew alphabet
> gadi  <--  A judge in a Sharia court
> ...


WEREWOLF


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

Not many things scare me, but DANG
Next to @WeedHopper this thing makes my hiney wet


----------



## Patwi (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I can't hardly believe they had the balls to charge her. Maybe the house of cards is wavering.



Maybe this is where plea bargaining will take place.  Tell all and we will reduce your sentence and move you to a kinder, friendlier, and safer jail.

For sure her life is in danger.............


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2021)

To hell with all that crap. Just buy the damn light ready to go. There are plenty of choices. Several members use them. Get the names of the ones they use. Put them on a piece of paper. Put them in a hat and draw one out. POW,,there is your choice.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> To **** with all that crap. Just buy the damn light ready to go. There are plenty of choices. Several members use them. Get the names of the ones they use. Put them on a piece of paper. Put them in a hat and draw one out. POW,,there is your choice.


Hahhahaha


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2021)

I am a Project Manager. I like to keep things simple, and *getter done*.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I am a Project Manager. I like to keep things simple, and *getter done*.


But you work for the Gov , Morning Bro
That is why I always stress if you can, most people these days can't tie their own shoes anymore
Hence Slip on sneakers everywhere ...........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

I hate lazy bastards


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2021)

Exactly why i have to keep things simple. The Government sucks at simple.

And i like my boots like that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thks Walt  I have seen these also
> I wonder if @pute could use it to power his ship forward
> One blast should move his boat quite well LOL
> Only busting again


I bet he could hang his ass over the back of boat and fart in the water and break speed records


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

I use to be in charge of reverse engineering when I had a mind


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Maybe this is where plea bargaining will take place.  Tell all and we will reduce your sentence and move you to a kinder, friendlier, and safer jail.
> 
> For sure her life is in danger.............


Man I hope she gets the chance to spill all the beans before she kills herself locked in a safe room


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2021)

She is the most powerful woman in the world right now.   Lots of men are looking over their shoulders today.  Will she live to tell......?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

pute said:


> She is the most powerful woman in the world right now.   Lots of men are looking over their shoulders today.  Will she live to tell......?


They will say she was the first person in custody to severe her on head off her body


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I use to be in charge of reverse engineering when I had a mind



Ancient history.



pute said:


> She is the most powerful woman in the world right now.   Lots of men are looking over their shoulders today.  Will she live to tell......?



No.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man I hope she gets the chance to spill all the beans before she kills herself locked in a safe room




The trial judge sealed all of the trial information 2 hours after the verdict was read ... this b itch will be out in 2 years


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2021)

patwi said:


> The trial judge sealed all of the trial information 2 hours after the verdict was read ... this b itch will be out in 2 years


Thinking you are wrong


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

Lost another Sister today
RIP Sis, we Love You


----------



## Africanna (Dec 30, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Maybe this is where plea bargaining will take place.  Tell all and we will reduce your sentence and move you to a kinder, friendlier, and safer jail.


Windsor Lodge


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2021)

patwi said:


> The trial judge sealed all of the trial information 2 hours after the verdict was read ... this b itch will be out in 2 years


Not from a federal prison she wont bro unless its in a body bag. She has to do at least 80% of her sentence.
Once they are done and she sees she is screwed she will start giving up names but its going to take a bit because of Appeals.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2021)

Jizzlane did not hang herself


----------



## Africanna (Dec 30, 2021)

pute said:


> ... Lots of men are looking over their shoulders today.


Like one perverted so-called blue blood with a nomenclature that rhymes with [email protected]  handy.  My spelling is terrible - should there be an "h" there?


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They will say she was the first person in custody to severe her on head off her body





pute said:


> Thinking you are wrong


Federal sentencing guidelines are pretty harsh.
Squealers, if they have good info can get a downward departure, but guidelines right now put her at about 65 years....in the Federal system, "good time" is nothing. You do the time.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

Hmmm, not sure how I copied Rosters comment in there, but there you have it.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2021)

Just finished brewing and giving the ladies their by-weekly tea.   Was rushed a bit cause I am meeting the guy with the boat engine shortly.  Clear across town so I hope this is worth the trip.  Lots of work and who knows what I am gonna have to fix/replace to get the boat to where I want It.  An old man has to have something to do to stay active.  Between this and growing I will feel young again.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

Be sure to get a set of paddles for emergency!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

I suppose a small troll motor would be better. 


Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Be sure to get a set of paddles for emergency!
> 
> Bubba


got em.  Plus I will have a 6 hp gas and a electric trolling motor.  I have a ball cap with the same name as our president's new dog COMANDER!  I rule my own boat.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

pute said:


> got em.  Plus I will have a 6 hp gas and a electric trolling motor.  I have a ball cap with the same name as our president's new dog COMANDER!  I rule my own boat.


Sweet. Some where around here I have a yacht hat from a Halloween costume, you know, white with black bill. Like old time Barney Fife police hat. Seal or crest is a nifty anchor.

That and a silk smoking jacket you could troll in style. 

Bubba


----------



## P'Sam (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Lost another Sister today
> RIP Sis, we Love You
> View attachment 285163


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2021)

pute said:


> got em.  Plus I will have a 6 hp gas and a electric trolling motor.  I have a ball cap with the same name as our president's new dog COMANDER!  I rule my own boat.


Mrs. Pute is going to let you have your testicles back when you're out fishing?


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Not from a federal prison she wont bro unless its in a body bag. She has to do at least 80% of her sentence.
> Once they are done and she sees she is screwed she will start giving up names but its going to take a bit because of Appeals.


She will get smoked on appeal. Those Federal Judges give great deference to the findings of the trial court. 

Her only hope is downward departure by giving up names. I'm betting they don't want to know. So my biggest fear is they will burn her ass good, and she will be the only one who goes down hard.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Mrs. Pute is going to let you have your testicles back when you're out fishing?


Reminds me of Sam Kinison's routine.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2021)

pute said:


> got em.  Plus I will have a 6 hp gas and a electric trolling motor.  I have a ball cap with the same name as our president's new dog COMANDER!  I rule my own boat.


Yer hat needs another M...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I'm betting they don't want to know.
> Bubba


There it is.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2021)

I have always loved this story.  


The 21-year old American B-17 pilot glanced outside his cockpit and froze. He blinked hard and looked again, hoping it was just a mirage. But his co-pilot stared at the same horrible vision. "My God, this is a nightmare," the co-pilot said. "He's going to destroy us," the pilot agreed.

The men were looking at a gray German Messerschmitt fighter hovering just three feet off their wingtip. It was five days before Christmas 1943, and the fighter had closed in on their crippled American B-17 bomber for the kill.

The B-17 pilot, Charles Brown, was a 21-year-old West Virginia farm boy on his first combat mission. His bomber had been shot to pieces by swarming fighters, and his plane was alone, struggling to stay in the skies above Germany. Half his crew was wounded, and the tail gunner was dead, his blood frozen in icicles over the machine guns.

But when Brown and his co-pilot, Spencer "Pinky" Luke, looked at the fighter pilot again, something odd happened. The German didn't pull the trigger. He stared back at the bomber in amazement and respect. Instead of pressing the attack, he nodded at Brown and saluted. What happened next was one of the most remarkable acts of chivalry recorded during World War II.

Charles Brown was on his first combat mission during World War II when he met an enemy unlike any other.

Revenge, not honor, is what drove 2nd Lt. Franz Stigler to jump into his fighter that chilly December day in 1943. Stigler wasn't just any fighter pilot. He was an ace. One more kill and he would win The Knight's Cross, German's highest award for valor.

Yet Stigler was driven by something deeper than glory. His older brother, August, was a fellow Luftwaffe pilot who had been killed earlier in the war. American pilots had killed Stigler's comrades and were bombing his country's cities. Stigler was standing near his fighter on a German airbase when he heard a bomber's engine. Looking up, he saw a B-17 flying so low it looked like it was going to land. As the bomber disappeared behind some trees, Stigler tossed his cigarette aside, saluted a ground crewman and took off in pursuit.

As Stigler's fighter rose to meet the bomber, he decided to attack it from behind. He climbed behind the sputtering bomber, squinted into his gun sight, and placed his hand on the trigger. He was about to fire when he hesitated. Stigler was baffled. No one in the bomber fired at him.

He looked closer at the tail gunner. He was still, his white fleece collar soaked with blood. Stigler craned his neck to examine the rest of the bomber. Its skin had been peeled away by shells, its guns knocked out. One propeller wasn't turning. Smoke trailed from another engine. He could see men huddled inside the shattered plane tending the wounds of other crewmen.

Then he nudged his plane alongside the bomber's wings and locked eyes with the pilot whose eyes were wide with shock and horror.

Stigler pressed his hand over the rosary he kept in his flight jacket. He eased his index finger off the trigger. He couldn't shoot. It would be murder.

Stigler wasn't just motivated by vengeance that day. He also lived by a code. He could trace his family's ancestry to knights in 16th century Europe. He had once studied to be a priest. A German pilot who spared the enemy, though, risked death in Nazi Germany. If someone reported him, he would be executed.

Yet Stigler could also hear the voice of his commanding officer, who once told him: "You follow the rules of war for you -- not your enemy. You fight by rules to keep your humanity."

Alone with the crippled bomber, Stigler changed his mission. He nodded at the American pilot and began flying in formation so German anti-aircraft gunners on the ground wouldn't shoot down the slow-moving bomber. (The Luftwaffe had B-17s of its own, shot down and rebuilt for secret missions and training.) Stigler escorted the bomber over the North Sea and took one last look at the American pilot. Then he saluted him, peeled his fighter away, and returned to Germany.

"Good luck," Stigler said to himself. "You're in God's hands now..." Franz Stigler didn't think the big B-17 could make it back to England and wondered for years what happened to the American pilot and crew he encountered in combat.

As he watched the German fighter peel away that December day, 2nd Lt. Charles Brown wasn't thinking of the philosophical connection between enemies. He was thinking of survival. He flew his crippled plane, filled with wounded, back to his base in England and landed with one of four engines knocked out, one failing and barely any fuel left. After his bomber came to a stop, he leaned back in his chair and put a hand over a pocket Bible he kept in his flight jacket. Then he sat in silence.

Brown flew more missions before the war ended. Life moved on. He got married, had two daughters, supervised foreign aid for the U.S. State Department during the Vietnam War, and eventually retired to Florida

Late in life, though, the encounter with the German pilot began to gnaw at him. He started having nightmares, but in his dream, there would be no act of mercy. He would awaken just before his bomber crashed.

Brown took on a new mission. He had to find that German pilot. Who was he? Why did he save my life? He scoured military archives in the U.S. and England. He attended a pilots' reunion and shared his story. He finally placed an ad in a German newsletter for former Luftwaffe pilots, retelling the story and asking if anyone knew the pilot.

On January 18, 1990, Brown received a letter. He opened it and read: "Dear Charles, All these years I wondered what happened to that B-17, did she make it home? Did her crew survive their wounds? To hear of your survival has filled me with indescribable joy..."

It was Stigler.

He had left Germany after the war and moved to Vancouver, British Columbia, in 1953. He became a prosperous businessman. Now retired, Stigler told Brown that he would be in Florida come summer and "it sure would be nice to talk about our encounter." Brown was so excited, though, that he couldn't wait to see Stigler. He called directory assistance for Vancouver and asked whether there was a number for a Franz Stigler. He dialed the number, and Stigler picked up.

"My God, it's you!" Brown shouted as tears ran down his cheeks. Brown had to do more. He wrote a letter to Stigler in which he said: "To say THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU on behalf of my surviving crewmembers and their families appears totally inadequate."

One of Brown's friends was there to record the summer reunion. Both men looked like retired businessmen: they were plump, sporting neat ties and formal shirts. They fell into each other's arms and wept and laughed. They talked about their encounter in a light, jovial tone.

The mood then changed. Someone asked Stigler what he thought about Brown. Stigler sighed and his square jaw tightened. He began to fight back tears before he said in heavily accented English: "I love you, Charlie."

Stigler had lost his brother, his friends, and his country. He was virtually exiled by his countrymen after the war. There were 28,000 pilots who fought for the German air force. Only 1,200 survived.

The war cost him everything. Charlie Brown was the only good thing that came out of World War II for Franz. It was the one thing he could be proud of. The meeting helped Brown as well, says his oldest daughter, Dawn Warner.

Brown and Stigler became pals. They would take fishing trips together. They would fly cross-country to each other homes and take road trips together to share their story at schools and veterans' reunions. Their wives, Jackie Brown and Hiya Stigler became friends.

Brown's daughter says her father would worry about Stigler's health and constantly check in on him.

"It wasn't just for show," she says. "They really did feel for each other. They talked about once a week." As his friendship with Stigler deepened, something else happened to her father, Warner says "The nightmares went away."

Brown had written a letter of thanks to Stigler, but one day, he showed the extent of his gratitude. He organized a reunion of his surviving crew members, along with their extended families. He invited Stigler as a guest of honor.

During the reunion, a video was played showing all the faces of the people that now lived -- children, grandchildren, relatives -- because of Stigler's act of chivalry. Stigler watched the film from his seat of honor.

"Everybody was crying, not just him," Warner says.

Stigler and Brown died within months of each other in 2008. Stigler was 92, and Brown was 87. They had started off as enemies, became friends, and then something more.

After he died, Warner was searching through Brown's library when she came across a book on German fighter jets. Stigler had given the book to Brown. Both were country boys who loved to read about planes.

Warner opened the book and saw an inscription Stigler had written to Brown:

"In 1940, I lost my only brother as a night fighter. On the 20th of December, 4 days before Christmas, I had the chance to save a B-17 from her destruction, a plane so badly damaged it was a wonder that she was still flying. The pilot, Charlie Brown, is for me as
precious as my brother was."

"Thanks, Charlie.

Your Brother, Franz"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*snif*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Yer hat needs another M...


Thanks for the spelling lesson Walt.  Now I have to send all my uniforms back.   Ha ha.

Boat motor is in the garage.   I got him down to $450.  But got him to throw in a new primer hose, gas tank and spare prop.  Fricken guy is a car broker and we know many of the same people....So I stopped at $450.

@ Hippie....Mrs Pute has never given grief over fishing.   In the last couple of years I haven't fished much at all.  That is about to change.  Something else is changing.  I am putting the fly rods down and going back to a spinning rod. Crap, more $$$. Who cares, I will rob another convenience store.  

@ Roster, Did you say you lost your sister?   If so sorry for your loss.  i lost my younger brother a few years back....I am the only one left.  Parents, brother, aunt, uncle and grand parents all gone.  

Time to celebrate with a bowl.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

@pute So did ya buy it?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Thanks for the spelling lesson Walt.  Now I have to send all my uniforms back.   Ha ha.
> 
> Boat motor is in the garage.   I got him down to $450.  But got him to throw in a new primer hose, gas tank and spare prop.  Fricken guy is a car broker and we know many of the same people....So I stopped at $450.
> 
> ...


Yes she passed away last night in a restful sleep Thanks Brother
She is in a better place I hope, she was very ill and bed ridden for almost 3 yrs at home.  Rest in peace dear sister.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

GLAD you Got the motor 
What year is it 80-82 .

Such A Deal......................................


----------



## kevinn (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks for the story, Walt. It confirms what I've always known. People don't go to war; governments do. There's no Russian farmer that's jerking potatoes out of a field or a Chinese guy pulling rice out of a paddy that wants me dead, and I feel the same way about them. We all need the same basic things. We need food, a place to live, love, and something to keep our minds occupied. Not much to ask, really.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes she passed away last night in a restful sleep Thanks Brother
> She is in a better place I hope, she was very ill and bed ridden for almost 3 yrs at home.  Rest in peace dear sister.



oh man I’m so sorry bro , I read that earlier and thought it referred to something else

my sincere condolences and deepest sympathy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> oh man I’m so sorry bro , I read that earlier and thought it referred to something else
> 
> my sincere condolences and deepest sympathy


Thank You


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2021)

my condolences roster, gotta be hard to lose a sibling...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2021)

boo said:


> my condolences roster, gotta be hard to lose a sibling...


Thks Brother
We have been lucky large family all past 60yrs of age
Lost 1st sister last May , and now another. 
Not Covid just medical old age conditions.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285183


We would ride our bicycles down to the furniture store and drag the big boxes home.

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 30, 2021)

*My Dad was a heavy bombardment WWII Liberando who bombed the hell out of Ploesti, cutting off Nazi fueling. *


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes she passed away last night in a restful sleep Thanks Brother
> She is in a better place I hope, she was very ill and bed ridden for almost 3 yrs at home.  Rest in peace dear sister.




*@ROSTERMAN , I am so sorry. I bow my head to you and family. I know I have my failings, but if I can help you with any emotions that knock you off your feet, I am here. I have studied grief personally and academically.

Love,
Denise*


----------



## Patwi (Dec 30, 2021)

sorry rosterman


----------



## Patwi (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *My Dad was a heavy bombardment WWII Liberando who bombed the **** out of Ploesti, cutting off Nazi fueling. *


My FIL was in on that raid, too.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes she passed away last night in a restful sleep Thanks Brother
> She is in a better place I hope, she was very ill and bed ridden for almost 3 yrs at home.  Rest in peace dear sister.


Sorry, first comment  I thought was in general...I only have one sister. Mother still here at 97. 

Sorry for your loss,

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 30, 2021)

patwi said:


> View attachment 285199




P. Cubensis

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 31, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *My Dad was a heavy bombardment WWII Liberando who bombed the **** out of Ploesti, cutting off Nazi fueling. *


There is an interesting yclept book about that raid... it was a monumental screwup that worked out pretty well.

There were two odd names involved:  On the American side there was a Col. German.  On the Kraut side was a guy named English.

The Americans thought the Krauts had radar or spy warning.  They did not; they had great mechanical listening "ears" that could hear the bombers a hundred miles away.

There was strict (and actually truly unnecessary) radio silence among the bombers.  So when the lead bomber took an early turn down a valley (wrong one) the bombers behind all knew of the mistake, but had to follow the leader in silence down the wrong way.  The lead bomber dude realized after a while that he had turned too soon, and made a U-turn to go back down the length of the valley to fly on another 50 miles to the next (correct) valley.

Everybody followed in trail.  But this navigation error _saved their butts_ -- the Krauts had scrambled their fighters to pounce when the bombers arrived... but they did not arrive because they had gotten "lost"!  So the Luftwaffe fighters wound up having to land and refuel -- just as the bombers finally arrived.

So a massacr_ee_ by the Luftwaffe was accidentally averted.

But there was another screw-up because of the massive foray down the wrong valley:  The second US group had gone the right way in the first place... and as they went down the right valley to Ploesti (pronounced:  Plo-yesht) the Krauts had a train going down the valley parallel to all the bombers.  The train had Flak guns on it.

Their speed relative to the bombers was such that they almost could not miss.  So the US bombers simply _had_ to change direction or be wiped out. So they changed their flight path from the planned one to a more survivable one, coming in to the complex from a different angle than planned.

This resulted in a Kraut on the ground observing what he thought was an incredibly complex and brilliant display of bombing and navigation:  Liberators were criss-crossing the target area at superlow altitude and weaving just past each other.  It was a clusterfook, but wound up being effective.

The raid did damage, but it was not in any way crucial.

One more bit sticks in my mind:  The Wingo-Wango. <-- This Lib was flying along at the beginning of the raid, having taken off from Africa... and over the Med it suddenly began to climb and dive and climb and dive.  Went straight into the water with everyone aboard.  Nobody knows what happened to the plane to cause this.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 31, 2021)

While we are on the subject, I have discovered the primo of all weed that I have ever had: it is called "Pupil".  Silky, smooth and not harsh in the slightest.  That is with a glass tube.

From a Volcano (this moanin') it is totally silky, with a hint/tang of spicy fruit. Leaving your ole Unca as high as a giraffe's balls.

Just. Frickin. Wonderful.


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes she passed away last night in a restful sleep Thanks Brother
> She is in a better place I hope, she was very ill and bed ridden for almost 3 yrs at home.  Rest in peace dear sister.



Roster I'm sorry for your lost.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I have always loved this story.
> 
> 
> The 21-year old American B-17 pilot glanced outside his cockpit and froze. He blinked hard and looked again, hoping it was just a mirage. But his co-pilot stared at the same horrible vision. "My God, this is a nightmare," the co-pilot said. "He's going to destroy us," the pilot agreed.
> ...



Unca Walt I enjoy your story. Thank you


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2021)

Sorry brother Roster for your loss. I only have one sibling and it's my sister. She is 3yrs younger than me. Give your family my best wishes.

Unca Walt,,, cool story. I can see your definitely a writer. Reminds me of all the Louis Lamar books I use to read in Prison. I had a subscription. Got one of his books every month.


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2021)

Morning u old farts.  watching the National news.


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2021)

What's going on WeedHopper?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2021)

Good morning Ness


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2021)

going shopping, Amazon


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

OK Morning ya old fookers
It has been said I have not been a mean old pricck lately
So....................................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Bubba said:


> We would ride our bicycles down to the furniture store and drag the big boxes home.
> 
> Bubba


We got inside and rolled them like tank treads, we were a Tank 
It was crazy because we (4 of us in a refrig box would roll down the center of the local streets in front of house back then and never get run over 
Now a days for get about it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry brother Roster for your loss. I only have one sibling and it's my sister. She is 3yrs younger than me. Give your family my best wishes.
> 
> Unca Walt,,, cool story. I can see your definitely a writer. Reminds me of all the Louis Lamar books I use to read in Prison. I had a subscription. Got one of his books every month.View attachment 285208
> View attachment 285209


You can get my novels on E-books.  Cheaper'n a gallon of gas. Here's one the Chief of Counterintelligence Operations in the Pentagon liked for "the battle scenes below, on and above the ocean":
The Bat and Balloon War -- An Alternate History of WWII - Kindle edition by Walt C. Snedeker. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

ness2 said:


> going shopping, AmazonView attachment 285210


I love when the Amazon Truck pulls up
I always ask the wife what did I order LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Did I tell ya I Love Dogs LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

I seem to attract strays all my life


----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2021)

morning old farts, and happy new years eve. hope all are well.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 31, 2021)

Bubba said:


> We would ride our bicycles down to the furniture store and drag the big boxes home. Bubba





ROSTERMAN said:


> We got inside and rolled them like tank treads, we were a Tank It was crazy because we (4 of us in a refrig box would roll down the center of the local streets in front of house back then and never get run over Now a days for get about it.



We did the same thing with the big boxes although not in the street.  We had a steep slope in our front yard and cut pieces of innertube to wear over our knees to have enough traction on the cardboard to make it up the hill.  Then of course came the anti-tank measures....................

Condolences on losing your sister Rosterman!


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 31, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> There is an interesting yclept book about that raid... it was a monumental screwup that worked out pretty well.
> 
> There were two odd names involved:  On the American side there was a Col. German.  On the Kraut side was a guy named English.
> 
> ...



*Well, according to my Dad they all drank on these missions. That played a part for better and worse--liquid courage and all that!*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We did the same thing with the big boxes although not in the street.  We had a steep slope in our front yard and cut pieces of innertube to wear over our knees to have enough traction on the cardboard to make it up the hill.  Then of course came the anti-tank measures....................
> 
> Condolences on losing your sister Rosterman!


Thank You


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285211
> 
> View attachment 285212




*I was always a stray! Just kidding, but I think I had that aura about me when I was young. I always worked and kept my own apartment, but it was the hippie era...free love...and it actually was romantic and caring. Plus, we always shared meals. I could cook. The hunter/gatherers would fish in the local lakes and bring me a big bass. Then we would go to the local farmers market and ask for day old produce. Some of the best meals of my life were had then.*


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2021)

Morning OFC.  Just had the largest wild fire in the states history move across the northern part of the city.  Hundreds if not thousands of homes burnt to the ground.  Hundred mph winds and bone dry conditions.  Nothing could stop it.  

This is unbelievable.... everything is gone about 20 minutes to the north of me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

One of my Sisters lived on a Commune for a few yrs
Yes they shared everything , and I do mean everything.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Just had the largest wild fire in the states history move across the northern part of the city.  Hundreds if not thousands of homes burnt to the ground.  Hundred mph winds and bone dry conditions.  Nothing could stop it.
> 
> This is unbelievable.... everything is gone about 20 minutes to the north of me.


So sorry to hear this Pute 
Wishing you and all of yours a safe time until it passes.


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2021)

Today we have a winter storm warning..... Armageddon


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Sad to say, almost like the end of times is upon us all
I Pray not


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Today we have a winter storm warning..... Armageddon


Holy................


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 31, 2021)

My whole LED debacle should come to an end today.  Awhile back I changed phone plans and numbers without notifying my credit card company. When I entered my new phone number for purchase, it threw up a red flag and then I had forgotten that my max allowed single purchase was set with them at 600.00 ... That photontek was more.. 2 red flags and credit card lockup by bank. Then bank tried to call my old phone number to confirm and that was that.  Everything fixed now.  Then, after I forced myself to watch that video from the Utah State professor he slightly touched on spectrum as related to terpenes.  The ends of the spectrum actually.  Caused me to question if I really want to replace my blurple lighting.  Anyways, everything is fixed and I should be set for purchase here in a couple of hours.  Incidentally, Mrs. Monkey has been spying on my posting.  I think it is cool that she is starting to get into this thing of our's.  It's Facebook for weed growers I tell her.  Every once in awhile she gets testy in a good way, says You Been Hanging Out With Your Friends Again All Day On The Computer.  I'm thinking she needs her own Avatar and handle.  She's a hot RN in her 40's.  -  Rambling - More coffee and pinch hits. - Surprised she hasn't said anything about the coffee girls yet.  (Shhhhh)  That's Big's department, right?  Cold here, cat goes to the vet early today, and everyone have a Safe New Years Eve.  Mrs. Monkey and I have a sitter for our 12 yo and are going to try to get out and about tonight - Viagra Night maybe.. Last time we had a sitter we actually went to bed early and slept 12 hours straight.  I'll be bopping in and out.  Peace


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 31, 2021)

*I always envied the Vargas Girls and before that, Erte. 

Honestly, I think @bigsur51 usually comes up with some pretty classy dames.*


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 31, 2021)

I had to google Vargas Girls.  -  I'm out and to the vet. Check in around lunch.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> My whole LED debacle should come to an end today.  Awhile back I changed phone plans and numbers without notifying my credit card company. When I entered my new phone number for purchase, it threw up a red flag and then I had forgotten that my max allowed single purchase was set with them at 600.00 ... That photontek was more.. 2 red flags and credit card lockup by bank. Then bank tried to call my old phone number to confirm and that was that.  Everything fixed now.  Then, after I forced myself to watch that video from the Utah State professor he slightly touched on spectrum as related to terpenes.  The ends of the spectrum actually.  Caused me to question if I really want to replace my blurple lighting.  Anyways, everything is fixed and I should be set for purchase here in a couple of hours.  Incidentally, Mrs. Monkey has been spying on my posting.  I think it is cool that she is starting to get into this thing of our's.  It's Facebook for weed growers I tell her.  Every once in awhile she gets testy in a good way, says You Been Hanging Out With Your Friends Again All Day On The Computer.  I'm thinking she needs her own Avatar and handle.  She's a hot RN in her 40's.  -  Rambling - More coffee and pinch hits. - Surprised she hasn't said anything about the coffee girls yet.  (Shhhhh)  That's Big's department, right?  Cold here, cat goes to the vet early today, and everyone have a Safe New Years Eve.  Mrs. Monkey and I have a sitter for our 12 yo and are going to try to get out and about tonight - Viagra Night maybe.. Last time we had a sitter we actually went to bed early and slept 12 hours straight.  I'll be bopping in and out.  Peace


Have her JOIN Our Family Bro
I love new Blood LOL
Happy New Year to ya Both


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Oh and a Cat I promise we wont hole that against you
Only kidding Had tons of them as a kid.
The dogs loved em


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *I always envied the Vargas Girls and before that, Erte.
> 
> Honestly, I think @bigsur51 usually comes up with some pretty classy dames.*


You should see the ones he Beds.
He did not earn the nickname in high school  "the Bat" because he was on the baseball team


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You should see the ones he Beds.
> He did not earn the nickname in high school  "the Bat" because he was on the baseball team



*Oh, I missed nothing. Got local legend h.s. football player. Had him for forty years. He was known as too tall, too tan and too good-looking. It was all true! Now, he did expect me to hold my own. We were known in our circle as Ken and Barbie. No makeup, no filters.

The bonus of all this is that he was super intellectual.*


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2021)

@ BMonkey,  Mrs Monkey is more than welcome.  Keep in mind that most here aren't potty trained. 

Who all is wandering out tonight.  Not me!  I haven't wandered our on AMATEUR night in years.  IMO the only people out after dark tonight will be drunk's and cops.  I want nothing to do with either.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 31, 2021)

*Yes, please invite Mrs. Monkey, @Bugus_Monkey . I need a GF here, and I believe nurses are angels on earth. They are dear to me and late hubs.

Welcome Mrs. Monkey!!!*


----------



## Bubba (Dec 31, 2021)

pute said:


> @ BMonkey,  Mrs Monkey is more than welcome.  Keep in mind that most here aren't potty trained.
> 
> Who all is wandering out tonight.  Not me!  I haven't wandered our on AMATEUR night in years.  IMO the only people out after dark tonight will be drunk's and cops.  I want nothing to do with either.


That's how I have refered to New Year's Eve forever. Amateur night. Non experienced drinkers drinking more than usual and out in force.

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 31, 2021)

Bubba said:


> That's how I have refered to New Year's Eve forever. Amateur night. Non experienced drinkers drinking more than usual and out in force.
> 
> Bubba



*Just beware, Mrs. Monkey, Bubba is unforgiving and has a sadistic streak. I made the mistake of insulting him somehow, not even remembered, and he won't even acknowledge multiple apologies.*


----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Just had the largest wild fire in the states history move across the northern part of the city.  Hundreds if not thousands of homes burnt to the ground.  Hundred mph winds and bone dry conditions.  Nothing could stop it.
> 
> This is unbelievable.... everything is gone about 20 minutes to the north of me.


my grand daughter is in boulder, well was at about 7:00 pm. not sure where shes at now other then safe. she said when they had to leave she packed like she was never coming back.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> One of my Sisters lived on a Commune for a few yrs
> Yes they shared everything , and I do mean everything.



*Yes, and there was true care, unlike today when you are pretty much on your own, regardless.*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 31, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Well, according to my Dad they all drank on these missions. That played a part for better and worse--liquid courage and all that! *



They also took speed to stay alert.



pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Just had the largest wild fire in the states history move across the northern part of the city.  Hundreds if not thousands of homes burnt to the ground.  Hundred mph winds and bone dry conditions.  Nothing could stop it. This is unbelievable.... everything is gone about 20 minutes to the north of me.



Whoooooa!  My heart goes out all those brothers and sisters!  



Shiloh said:


> *Oh, I missed nothing. Got local legend h.s. football player. Had him for forty years. He was known as too tall, too tan and too good-looking. It was all true! Now, he did expect me to hold my own. We were known in our circle as Ken and Barbie. No makeup, no filters. The bonus of all this is that he was super intellectual. *



Too bad Rosterman 's already spoken for.  That looks like exactly what he put down as a description with the online dating service.



pute said:


> Who all is wandering out tonight.  Not me!  I haven't wandered our on AMATEUR night in years.  IMO the only people out after dark tonight will be drunk's and cops.  I want nothing to do with either.



Not us!  I go to sleep my regular time and even miss all the fireworks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2021)

Bunch of old bastards. I'm a partying mother fker. I won't go to sleep until probably 10pm.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> They also took speed to stay alert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Women still swoon around me , My wife has to beat them all with a stick
Must be my Debonair  personality and Great Looks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Bunch of old bastards. I'm a partying mother fker. I won't go to sleep until probably 10pm.


Two mich/ultralites and a bowl LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> My whole LED debacle should come to an end today.  Awhile back I changed phone plans and numbers without notifying my credit card company. When I entered my new phone number for purchase, it threw up a red flag and then I had forgotten that my max allowed single purchase was set with them at 600.00 ... That photontek was more.. 2 red flags and credit card lockup by bank. Then bank tried to call my old phone number to confirm and that was that.  Everything fixed now.  Then, after I forced myself to watch that video from the Utah State professor he slightly touched on spectrum as related to terpenes.  The ends of the spectrum actually.  Caused me to question if I really want to replace my blurple lighting.  Anyways, everything is fixed and I should be set for purchase here in a couple of hours.  Incidentally, Mrs. Monkey has been spying on my posting.  I think it is cool that she is starting to get into this thing of our's.  It's Facebook for weed growers I tell her.  Every once in awhile she gets testy in a good way, says You Been Hanging Out With Your Friends Again All Day On The Computer.  I'm thinking she needs her own Avatar and handle.  She's a hot RN in her 40's.  -  Rambling - More coffee and pinch hits. - Surprised she hasn't said anything about the coffee girls yet.  (Shhhhh)  That's Big's department, right?  Cold here, cat goes to the vet early today, and everyone have a Safe New Years Eve.  Mrs. Monkey and I have a sitter for our 12 yo and are going to try to get out and about tonight - Viagra Night maybe.. Last time we had a sitter we actually went to bed early and slept 12 hours straight.  I'll be bopping in and out.  Peace


Well tell her she is OK in my Book I saw the nudes you share with me in PM
One fine Lady


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Did someone say Drama


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

This use to be my song


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Now of course I kid Monkey , You OK in my Book


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Yes, and there was true care, unlike today when you are pretty much on your own, regardless.*


Well
Welcome to the snake pit


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Bunch of old bastards. I'm a partying mother fker. I won't go to sleep until probably 10pm.


Damn, why so late.....i will hit the pillow about the same time.  Just another day for me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 31, 2021)

I useta feed sharks by hand.  Ride 'em, too.  Got on CNN doing it.

That said, this gal has boobs of steel.  The water around me would be turning brown. She wantsta go _pet_ the fargin thing.  

Wait'll you get 35 seconds in...  Oh.  Maybe I better 'splain: I did my stuff on scuba. You give pressure waves off while on scuba of that of a big healthy fish.  Millions of years of evolution has made it so sharks do not go after big healthy fish, becuz they'd get bit back.

Snorkelers, surfers... they make yummy pressure waves.  This girl was snorkeling.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 31, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Two mich/ultralites and a bowl LOL


More like a Zima and a Pamprin. 

I'd stay home, but it's Friday, and Friday is BEER day. I'll be home way before the drunks come out to play. I like to get home early enough that the squawkers have a little daylight to fly around and get nuts to.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 31, 2021)

*I'd like to see her prune a monster bougainvillea  by hand. She's adorable, though.*


----------



## Patwi (Dec 31, 2021)

Can  I ask you a question Shiloh ?



.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 31, 2021)

patwi said:


> Can  I ask you a question Shiloh ?
> 
> 
> 
> .


*Of course, you may, at any time @patwi .*


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2021)

Been working on the boat.  Got the running lights to work, as well as the trolling motor.  Turn signals and brake lights don't work.  Son in Law is out getting new bulbs as I type.  Battery is dead on the Garmin....it is charging. So far things look good.  Some modifications needed to get the boat motor to fit....seats were modified and throttle handle is gonna hit one of them.  Gonna take so changes to make this work. 

Snow coming and my garage is cold.  No matter....the show must go on.


----------



## Shiloh (Dec 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Been working on the boat.  Got the running lights to work, as well as the trolling motor.  Turn signals and brake lights don't work.  Son in Law is out getting new bulbs as I type.  Battery is dead on the Garmin....it is charging. So far things look good.  Some modifications needed to get the boat motor to fit....seats were modified and throttle handle is gonna hit one of them.  Gonna take so changes to make this work.
> 
> Snow coming and my garage is cold.  No matter....the show must go on.



*Keep boating my dear. That is something that my man and I always kept going. Oh, the adventures....including lovemaking I will never forget.*


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year's Eve.  me and tj are staying home. No stress just relaxing.  My burn pile got wet from the rain, they'll be no bomb fire tonight.  Use to have a fire ever New Year.  Haven't for a while.  Whoever travelers out be safe.


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2021)

Done with the boat for the day.  Everything except the Garmin is working.  Battery is still charging.  

Daughter and Son in Law are coming over tonight.  Nice mellow evening of pool and ping pong.  They only live a few blocks away so they will be able to get home safely.  They will probably leave by 9.  

Have a good rest of your day and stay safe.  Want to see everybody check in tomorrow with no incidents. Remember the cops are on the lookout.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Done with the boat for the day.  Everything except the Garmin is working.  Battery is still charging.
> 
> Daughter and Son in Law are coming over tonight.  Nice mellow evening of pool and ping pong.  They only live a few blocks away so they will be able to get home safely.  They will probably leave by 9.
> 
> Have a good rest of your day and stay safe.  Want to see everybody check in tomorrow with no incidents. Remember the cops are on the lookout.


Sounds good on boat. Worse comes to worse, Garmin have gotten a ton cheaper.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 31, 2021)

pute said:


> *Been working on the boat.  Got the running lights to work, as well as the trolling motor.  Turn signals and brake lights don't work.*


pute... Sometimes you don't really need turn signals and brake lights on boats.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Been working on the boat.  Got the running lights to work, as well as the trolling motor.  Turn signals and brake lights don't work.  Son in Law is out getting new bulbs as I type.  Battery is dead on the Garmin....it is charging. So far things look good.  Some modifications needed to get the boat motor to fit....seats were modified and throttle handle is gonna hit one of them.  Gonna take so changes to make this work.
> 
> Snow coming and my garage is cold.  No matter....the show must go on.


Make sure you have a good ground coming from trailer to tow vehicle
Happens a lot the contact area rusts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> pute... Sometimes you don't really need turn signals and brake lights on boats.


I always used hand signals LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 31, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> pute... Sometimes you don't really need turn signals and brake lights on boats.


That's what the captain of the Edmond Fitzgerald said......

Just kidding. It went down due to a phenomenon on the Great Lakes known as the "Three Sisters". Many of sailors have gone to their makers thanks to it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

@putes are you really naming her Love Machine


----------



## Patwi (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year
I mean really could you be sad on something you can't stop from happening


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2021)

Almost midnight on the east coast.....good enough for me. Night.


----------



## Carty (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year everyone...  I live behind a Fireworks store,  the show at midnight from the porch was pretty good..

Pooch doesn't like it anymore though, poor little dude.  watched some bad football bowl games today, but, looks
like Georgia just might give the Tide a good game..  Roll tide Roll..  

Had a decent run of Autos, so glad I made the switch back..  looking forward to testing some of Alaskagrown's Blueberry Autos he's sharing with us all..

I hope everyone has a great 2022...  we could all use some love in our lives..


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 1, 2022)

Got the cannon out.  One kaboom.  It silenced all the firecrackers and shiit.  Made enough smoke to block out trees.

Din' fire it again; don't want to scare the local wildlife (eg: resident peacocks, absolute unit raccoon).


----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2022)

Morning Old Farts.  May you ring in the happiness of the New Year.


----------



## Witchking (Jan 1, 2022)

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year.
I actually made it too midnight last night ,which is an accomplishment for me anymore ..haha
My neighborhood sounded like Downtown Baghdad. Gunshots going off everywhere, as well as lots of fireworks.
Well here's to a new year. Let's hope things normalize somewhat this year. I'm getting burned out on the leftist agenda Bullsheet.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2022)

Welcome my friends to 2022.
Hope you all have a great year. 
Had my alarm set for midnight on my phone. I was asleep by 1030. Woke up told the Wife who was asleep Happy New Year. Rolled my ass over and went back to sleep. 
Yesterday I Got my storage setup for winter and put all plants, tomatoes, peppers and lemon trees in the storage with lights and heat lamps. Freezing Temps coming tonight. 21 degrees 
Gotta cover the base of my banana trees today and get them ready for hibernation.


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

Morning OFC. Happy New Year. I will be on snow mitigation duty this morning. Got about 8 inches last night and still snowing.  

Hope everybody had a good New years Eve. Don't want to hear any reports of someone going to the crowbar hotel last night. We're all too old for that stuff.

I have a bit of a hang down today. It will pass though. Right now coffee.


----------



## giggy (Jan 1, 2022)

morning old farts, happy new year. we made midnight, smoked a doobie and got lucky. hope everybody has a great day.

grand daughter is back in her place, the fire missed em but still a lot of smoke.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Got the cannon out.  One kaboom.  It silenced all the firecrackers and shiit.  Made enough smoke to block out trees.
> 
> Din' fire it again; don't want to scare the local wildlife (eg: resident peacocks, absolute unit raccoon).


Walt I see you in my mind, dressed in full Confederate Battle Garb touching off that Beautiful Cannon


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Shiloh (Jan 1, 2022)

*I got the usual rural shotgun blasts around here, still alive. Was told by another member privately last night that I am not received cordially here. Another member offered me kindness and respect.

Go figure.*


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2022)

if you keep on hitting on every man on this site you may fare better shiloh...you ask me it I want you, I say no, and you tell me never to contact you...really...this isn't a dating site


----------



## Shiloh (Jan 1, 2022)

boo said:


> if you keep on hitting on every man on this site you may fare better shiloh...you ask me it I want you, I say no, and you tell me never to contact you...really...this isn't a dating site



*You want to name me in public, and disgrace me? Got your number, boo. I thought you were hurting and wanted to give you comfort, not my body.

Got that? Hope we are clear. In fact, if you want to put public all of our pms, you have my blessing. Let the chips fall where they may.*


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

Why can't we all just get a bong.   It's a fargin New Year.  Lets start this off on the RIGHT foot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Why can't we all just get a bong.   It's a fargin New Year.  Lets start this off on the RIGHT foot.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

@ Big.....today there is two for one specials on Colfax.  Get yer azz up here.  With the snow storm and all the ladies didn't deliver for their pimps so they are out in force today.


----------



## Shiloh (Jan 1, 2022)

*Why is it here in this passionate forum, would I be ridiculed? Not talking about irreverent humor, which has been discussed endlessly, and  I get it. But some assholes wanting to dig into me? Have at it!!! There is nothing there!!!

I'm not seeing boo's pms being shown.  If I was tech savvy, I would do it myself.*


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

Got my boat fixed up just like i wanted.  Decided to take some of the neighborhood kids out for a ride.  Hope their parents don't mind


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

If you 


Witchking said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy New Year.
> I actually made it too midnight last night ,which is an accomplishment for me anymore ..haha
> My neighborhood sounded like Downtown Baghdad. Gunshots going off everywhere, as well as lots of fireworks.
> Well here's to a new year. Let's hope things normalize somewhat this year. I'm getting burned out on the leftist agenda Bullsheet.


ever want to see 4th of July fireworks like a military assault, visit your local Mexican neighborhood.  They celebrate the 4th WAY, WAY beyond what the average American does.  Holy clouds of gunpowder smoke!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

pute said:


> @ Big.....today there is two for one specials on Colfax.  Get yer azz up here.  With the snow storm and all the ladies didn't deliver for their pimps so they are out in force today.


I'll take the one that looks like I dream of Genie....

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

Damn.....looks like I got taken on the boat....hope these fish are friendly


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I'll take the one that looks like I dream of Genie....
> 
> Bubba


That will be $5 sir


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Got my boat fixed up just like i wanted.  Decided to take some of the neighborhood kids out for a ride.  Hope their parents don't mind


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I'll take the one that looks like I dream of Genie....
> 
> Bubba


bUBBA MEANS THE bLK DUDE IN THE FUNNY HATS lol


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

Now fess up and tell everyone that's your pic! Bubba dont take to sporting funny hats, thats communist, right?  LOL.


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> bUBBA MEANS THE bLK DUDE IN THE FUNNY HATS lol


That is actually Big Sur in his work outfit


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

pute said:


> That is actually Big Sur in his work outfit


Wonder where Tractorgal is?


----------



## Shiloh (Jan 1, 2022)

*Once again, I am being talked around. Okay, I get it.

Boo never produced his pms. I just do not have his tenure. *


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2022)

Good Ole Texas weather. Today's high is 73,tonight its 21.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

What ever happened to her did she go to the darkside and go to the other place?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Good Ole Texas weather. Today's high is 73,tonight its 21.


Must be nice...high here today is 14 f.....which is the current temp.  Had a hard time getting my snow blower to fire.  Though there for a minute I was gonna have to change the plug but she finally started.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

Snows a falling, 14 degrees.  Bubba is spinning vinyl, enjoying a little OG Kush and coffee. Pink Floyd Meddle on 180 gram 
remastered.  Think we need to set a fire in the fireplace and start the binge.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2022)

as soon as I locate some dry ice I plan on pressing some rosen...I may just try to press some fresh flowers to see what live rosen is all about...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm sure you've read up on it, but when flowers are pressed certain levels of humidity press better than others, which sort of makes sense.
I've yet to press a single dab but have been looking into it for a while. Recent QWET experiments have pushed that, watching your progress.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

boo said:


> as soon as I locate some dry ice I plan on pressing some rosen...I may just try to press some fresh flowers to see what live rosen is all about...


I was surprised that many grocery stores have it, I assume from food they have shipped in? Might check with grocery stores in the area.

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Jan 1, 2022)

boo said:


> as soon as I locate some dry ice I plan on pressing some rosen...I may just try to press some fresh flowers to see what live rosen is all about...



Where are those pms, @boo? I will never know why you wanted to hurt me when all I ever offered was concern.

Perhaps I happened onto a dark place when I found this forum.

I apologize, I will carry on IN THE LIGHT. 

Please stay away from me. God bless y'all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

Smoke and mirrors


----------



## Shiloh (Jan 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285312
> Smoke and mirrors


 
Not from me. Sorry, it may take me some time to exit. I was truly looking for friends. I am hurt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

That was posted for Big to see 
Not everything is about you, I was not responding to your ridiculous postings


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

Oh Stop it Now what are we 3 yrs old
Please stop the drama and be a contributing member like all the rest here.


----------



## Shiloh (Jan 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh Stop it Now what are we 3 yrs old
> Please stop the drama and be a contributing member like all the rest here.



I have contributed here, often, not needing to be anyone other than myself.


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2022)

This song is for all the insecure individuals out there.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2022)

Shiloh. Chill the fk out. Your hanging with a bunch of Outlaws,, what the fk do you expect?
Give them shit back,, they can handle being told to fk off,, they can't handle drama,, and stop getting all butt hurt.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 1, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I was surprised that many grocery stores have it, I assume from food they have shipped in? Might check with grocery stores in the area.  Bubba



Ice cream stores like Baskin and Robbins usually have dry ice.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ice cream stores like Baskin and Robbins usually have dry ice.


How do you to buy it,
Hi Im making hash got any dry ice for sale LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

Im sending some fecal samples to another state and they need to stored in a frozen state


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> How do you to buy it, Hi Im making hash got any dry ice for sale LOL





ROSTERMAN said:


> Im sending some fecal samples to another state and they need to stored in a frozen state



Just ask at the counter if they have dry ice.  I carry mine in a styrofoam cooler.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Just ask at the counter if they have dry ice.  I carry mine in a styrofoam cooler.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2022)

they have it at publix but are out of stock...it's sold my the pound and must be handled carefully...I'll bring my welding gloves and a small cooler when they are back in stock...I'd like to shake out a bunch of keif with it and then press the keif...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 1, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Pute

[/Whatsoproooudlywehailed_2e4a943a59bda29caad2a47ce47955f3.mp4[/URL]


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2022)

steroids, nuthin like 'em...


----------



## Patwi (Jan 1, 2022)

boo said:


> steroids, nuthin like 'em...




lose your nuts and your pecker for a bicep


----------



## Patwi (Jan 1, 2022)

“Freedom is the freedom to say that 2+2=4.   If that is granted, all else follows”   -George Orwell, Nineteen Eighty-four


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Must be nice...high here today is 14 f.....which is the current temp.  Had a hard time getting my snow blower to fire.  Though there for a minute I was gonna have to change the plug but she finally started.


78F here.  Blue skies, puffy clouds, slight 2MPH breeze from the ocean...  IOW:  AVERAGE.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 2, 2022)

Awright!  Neat short vid on Aisle Two.  Sooper good political news.

Note that at the 5-second mark, one guy gets the mayor right inna bawls.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2022)

-10 this morning…it’s so cold that I saw,some,squirrels down at the park roasting their nuts on an open fire


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 2, 2022)

19 degrees today and 8 tomorrow. Tonight during lights out I'm going to open the doors for just a little bit and try and let the outside temps play with colors and terpenes. I probably shouldn't leave them open for an awful long time though. OR should I do it during lights on. Does it matter?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2022)

doesn’t matter

anyone else get up in the morning and have a hooter with their coffee?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> doesn’t matter
> 
> anyone else get up in the morning and have a hooter with their coffee?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


>





are you saying that you have a shot of whiskey in the morning?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> are you saying that you have a shot of whiskey in the morning?


Use too, still once in a while if I find a hidden bottle.
My Boozing days are over, but a shot got me moving better than a Jay
But than again my shot glasses are very tall LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

I got my azz whipped so many times it stopped hurting
Favorite fishing deep sea rods broken over me (custom made by my father who did not live home anymore) just to spite and hurt me even more, My Mom suffered in pain and took some of it out on me. I forgive her.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

Oh shoot we are sharing it aint share time stupid LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Cold......-6 when I went to bed +3 now.  -32 where my cabin is....glad I sold it....I would be worried and have to make an emergency trip up there.  Much nicer sitting here by the fire drinking coffee.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh shoot we are sharing it aint share time stupid LOL


Well, my Daddy used to run me over with the Buick when I went astray.  Sometimes he'd whack me with a fence rail, but they broke too easy.

He taught me how to swim (in winter).  Went out into the middle of the lake, and he pushed me in.  Tough part was getting out of the sack.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2022)

18 degrees here.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> 18 degrees here.


Speakin' of which:   Daddy and I were camping in the '36 Buick way up in Canuckistan in 1952.  I was snuggled under the horse blanket in the early morning, watching him use his hatchet to chop a hole in the ice in our bucket to wash his face.  Our camping gear in totality:  one Sterno stove.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Cold......-6 when I went to bed +3 now.  -32 where my cabin is....glad I sold it....I would be worried and have to make an emergency trip up there.  Much nicer sitting here by the fire drinking coffee.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 2, 2022)

The humidity of the inside of my grow space has to have collected between the exterior door and it's seal.  Door is frozen shut.  It should be an interesting and cold next hour or two. Grrr.


----------



## boo (Jan 2, 2022)

going swimming today...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

boo said:


> going swimming today...


Be careful Those car pics of yours are easily trackable on google image search
Beware the


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 2, 2022)

Got it open with pry bar.  The smell is really pouring on wild. Switching from a berry to outright skunk.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Got it open with pry bar.  The smell is really pouring on wild. Switching from a berry to outright skunk.


Heat gun would have worked nicely


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

P'Sam said:


> View attachment 285182​


Thks Sam Just saw this now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2022)

I just peed a little on my leg.


----------



## boo (Jan 2, 2022)

better your leg than mine...


----------



## Patwi (Jan 2, 2022)

saw a chi LO earlier ..





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## kevinn (Jan 2, 2022)

65 here today, 6-10" of snow tomorrow.  Just when the grandkids were suppose to go back to school after 2 1/2 weeks off.  Think my wife is leaving home !!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

patwi said:


> saw a chi LO earlier ..




The after effects of the Jab Im sure of it


----------



## Patwi (Jan 2, 2022)

82 F yesterday at noon and this morning at dawn it was 27 F ..  yeah dab  maybe,     never jab


----------



## stain (Jan 2, 2022)

Been trying to log in for a few weeks. It kept saying, wrong password. *** I knew that it wasn't the wrong one. I use the password just about everywhere I go. Tried again tonight... It let me in. The only dif is the web browser. Don't know (scratch) I do know I need a spell check for this browser. Can't speel to sarve my lifety lol...

Been super super busy fixing peoples sht cars and ATV's. Even fixed some old farm trucks. One was a 57 gmc 300 dump truck 270 6cly. A head job that other mecanics said was junk. Runs like new.  The other was a 70 chevy C65 with a hot 427 in it. Been begging the guy to sell it to me. It's a screamer of a motor. Will roast the dully tires with the sides on the dump bed. Want to stuff it in my boy's 72 Le Mans....

Getting ready for spring planting. Hauled in 20 tonns of composted cow poo, 12 ton of wood chip and waiting on about 10 ton of used soil from one of the huge grow op's. (this load more to come)  That I fix equipment for. Next up is building a trommel to screen and mix the mix. Got most of the parts (scrap) to build it. Just need some exspanded metal for the drum. You would be amazed on what people just give me for free. Always turning sht down... running out of room lol.

Been missing alot of you old farts. Hope to keep logging back in when I can. 

Untill next time (morning I hope) puffpuffpass

really miss this old trainwreck TOO!!!


----------



## Carty (Jan 3, 2022)

Stain... nice to see ya back hanging out...  your a freaking Trainwreck man..   muwhahahaha

Watched a LOT of Bowl games and these College kids have some heart..  best game so far was Utah vs Ohio State.
them Utah boys played with more heart then I've witnessed in some time, and played a clean game.  but came up
short losing to Ohio 45 - 48.  good clock management by Ohio at then end sealed it..   a few good OT games..
and the ones ya thought would be awesome, snoozers..

Worst part is I'm down like 4 - 8 on games I've picked with Ladybug..  she's taking Georgia..  Roll Tide.

Alabama vs Georgia.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 3, 2022)

Great magician candle trick!!






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Witchking (Jan 3, 2022)

Well Normally I would be getting up to go to work today. My vacation is officially over. However I took an additional day to take care of the wife as she is having a procedure done today and they have to put her under. 

 21 degrees(which does seem cold for Florida?), come to MI ..its -1 out this morning, the snot in your nostrils freezes. Today looks to be the coldest day of the week. of course we have to go out in this today. UGH.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2022)

good morning 

@Witchking , healing vibes for your wife unit

@Staind…good to see you pop in…..if you need any seeds just holler


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 3, 2022)

stain said:


> Been super super busy fixing peoples sht cars and ATV's. Even fixed some old farm trucks. One was a 57 gmc 300 dump truck 270 6cly. A head job that other mecanics said was junk. Runs like new.  The other was a 70 chevy C65 with a hot 427 in it. Been begging the guy to sell it to me. It's a screamer of a motor. Will roast the dully tires with the sides on the dump bed. Want to stuff it in my boy's 72 Le Mans....
> 
> Getting ready for spring planting. Hauled in 20 tonns of composted cow poo, 12 ton of wood chip and waiting on about 10 ton of used soil from one of the huge grow op's. (this load more to come)  That I fix equipment for. Next up is building a trommel to screen and mix the mix. Got most of the parts (scrap) to build it. Just need some exspanded metal for the drum. You would be amazed on what people just give me for free. Always turning sht down... running out of room lol.
> 
> ...



The nice thing about old trucks, is that there is room to work on the engine and not a ton of shit hanging all over it.

Good to see you are still busily full of it and having a good time!  Half the fun of a new project is figuring out how to do it with the junk on hand.

Trainwreck is one of my long-time favorites as well!



Witchking said:


> I took an additional day to take care of the wife as she is having a procedure done today and they have to put her under.



Good thoughts and luck to you and your wife today brother!


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

Morning, good to see you stain


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Well Normally I would be getting up to go to work today. My vacation is officially over. However I took an additional day to take care of the wife as she is having a procedure done today and they have to put her under.
> 
> 21 degrees(which does seem cold for Florida?), come to MI ..its -1 out this morning, the snot in your nostrils freezes. Today looks to be the coldest day of the week. of course we have to go out in this today. UGH.


Good Luck Brother


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 3, 2022)

Witchking said:


> 21 degrees(which does seem cold for Florida?), come to MI ..its -1 out this morning, the snot in your nostrils freezes. Today looks to be the coldest day of the week. of course we have to go out in this today. UGH.


It's 76F in Floriduh where Himself is sittin'.

39F in Tallahassee (which doesn't count as FL).

LATE ADD:  Holy Smokes!! I just checked the weather map.  It is *40 below zerio* in Canuckistan!








						Ventusky - Weather Forecast Maps
					

Live wind, rain, radar or temperature maps, more than 50 weather layers, detailed forecast for your place, data from the best weather forecast models with high resolution




					www.ventusky.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2022)

8 degrees here , feels like  -1 with the wind

i want the tropics but got the frigid cold instead……I must have sinned in my past life and this is my karma

 maybe it’s my Danish ancestors working my case


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 3, 2022)

Any place I can't go walkin' around in comfortable temps in shorts is off limits to Your Humble Obdn't &tc.  I think there was a day last February when I wore my hunting pants (the ONLY long pants I own).


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

Good luck WK.  Mrs Pute has cataract surgery on Thursday.  Then again on the other eye next week. 

21f here.  Need to get a walk in today.  More snow later this week. How a couple weeks have changed things.  The state went from A major drought to of state side snow pack of 108% today.  Some places in the mountains have gotten over 8 feet of snow since Christmas.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

Patwi  smoking funny stuff again


----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Patwi  smoking funny stuff again




I have holes in my brain ... filled with wax


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

Needs to be @bigsur51 new pic


----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2022)

absolutely ..


----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## boo (Jan 3, 2022)

waiting for the good stuff...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2022)

coffee is good anytime of the day or night

drink coffee and calm down





cheers









coffee is good no matter the cup size









wanna come over to my place for some coffee?











no sex for you , only coffee









boy have I got a surprise for you











wanna kiss?


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

Danger Danger Danger Will Robinson....erection ahead


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

Must be the caffeine


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Danger Danger Danger Will Robinson....erection ahead



no problems 

just go take a p I s s and everything will return to normal


----------



## stain (Jan 3, 2022)

And I thought this was the dead penis club....


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

Wrong.... Viagra club.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Good luck WK.  Mrs Pute has cataract surgery on Thursday.  Then again on the other eye next week.
> 
> 21f here.  Need to get a walk in today.  More snow later this week. How a couple weeks have changed things.  The state went from A major drought to of state side snow pack of 108% today.  Some places in the mountains have gotten over 8 feet of snow since Christmas.


Miz Pute gonna be one grinnin' chick.  Cataract surgery is totally painless, and your vision improves by an immediate step-function. <-- That's what makes it so dramatic.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Miz Pute gonna be one grinnin' chick.  Cataract surgery is totally painless, and your vision improves by an immediate step-function. <-- That's what makes it so dramatic.



Both in brightness and color vividness.  From the brown cataract spectrum to the blues.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2022)

I have a genetic weakness towards beautiful redheads. There is a way to tell if a redhead is real without removing her shorts. Let's go to the second pic for the ID method.
View attachment 285479


Lookit this darling's fingers.  ALL redheads have the characteristic that the ring finger and the forefinger angle inwards.  "Normal" people's fingers are parallel.  
View attachment 285482


Here is a common human's hand.  Note that the ring and forefingers are like parallel railroad tracks -- they will never meet:





Now lookit a redhead's hand held the same way.  The signal fingers -- if extended -- would meet about three inches ahead of the hand.




This goes for every redhead.  It does not mean that every one with fingers like the above is a redhead.  But ALL redheads have that characteristic.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2022)

Another thing about redheads.  Curiously, this incredible characteristic is also present in most Koreans:

The sweat of redheads and Koreans does not have odor.  No BO.  This is caused by the mutation of chromosome 18 of a gene called ABCC11.

The origin of the first known redheads were from the Udmurt population on the River Volga in Russia.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have a genetic weakness towards beautiful redheads. There is a way to tell if a redhead is real without removing her shorts. Let's go to the second pic for the ID method.
> View attachment 285479
> 
> 
> ...


Dang My wifes are just like that LOL Redhead lol


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2022)

I tried to zoom in for a closer look at these ginger hands but I need more research


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2022)

The second one is real.  Omigawd... SO real!!  I can tell by the... fingers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Danger Danger Danger Will Robinson....erection ahead


I thought i had a hard on but found out it was just my knife. Damnt


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have a genetic weakness towards beautiful redheads. There is a way to tell if a redhead is real without removing her shorts. Let's go to the second pic for the ID method.
> View attachment 285479
> 
> 
> ...


Its an Irish thing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Its an Irish thing.


Small Penis


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2022)

On a more serious note. My Mom god rest her soul was Irish and a beautiful woman. Turned many heads when she was in public. Not to mention getting me into fights at school when she dropped me off. I had several fights because they didn't know at the time she was my Mom. My Dad died when i was 11. My Mom remarried a few times. Her last husband before she passed was younger than me. They were married for many years. He took good care of her before she passed from Lung cancer in 2016. She was a great mother and a good friend. I miss her dearly.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> On a more serious note. My Mom god rest her soul was Irish and a beautiful woman. Turned many heads when she was in public. Not to mention getting me into fights at school when she dropped me off. I had several fights because they didn't know at the time she was my Mom. My Dad died when i was 11. My Mom remarried a few times. Her last husband before she passed was younger than me. They were married for many years. He took good care of her before she passed from Lung cancer in 2016. She was a great mother and a good friend. I miss her dearly.


Sorry Hops.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have a genetic weakness towards beautiful redheads. There is a way to tell if a redhead is real without removing her shorts. Let's go to the second pic for the ID method.
> View attachment 285479
> 
> 
> ...


Mine had little toes like flippers. Side to side instead of up and down.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

Only 2,000 dollars and does not talk back yet


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Every red head I knew was mean and had a quick temper.  Then there was the dumb one's.....Jen Psaki comes to mind.
Another wind event here today.  We still haven't recovered from the last one yet.  Gonna take years to rebuild.  Not unusual to see a chair blowing by these days.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Every red head I knew was mean and had a quick temper.  Then there was the dumb one's.....Jen Psaki comes to mind.
> Another wind event here today.  We still haven't recovered from the last one yet.  Gonna take years to rebuild.  Not unusual to see a chair blowing by these days.


Yes Sir Firey dames gotta Lov em
Even meaner are Hispanic women , you'll wake up without your manhood if you piss one off
Ask Hops


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 4, 2022)

that's what my chickens look like after they get raped all day long by my rooster, spaulding...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

boo said:


> that's what my chickens look like after they get raped all day long by my rooster, spaulding...


Or Bigsur LOL


----------



## Patwi (Jan 4, 2022)

Screwing an eggplant is a mighty fine job for a cock.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 5, 2022)

Sumbody get this to play.  It is great.





__





						SMART ELEPHANT – Whatfinger Entertainment And Fun
					






					entertainme.whatfinger.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Sumbody get this to play.  It is great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I named this guy Hopper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

Morning OFC.

@ Roster.....for me it was 1969


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.


Morn  Nice of you to make it LOL


----------



## kevinn (Jan 5, 2022)

kevinn said:


> 65 here today, 6-10" of snow tomorrow.  Just when the grandkids were suppose to go back to school after 2 1/2 weeks off.  Think my wife is leaving home !!!



Update. 2 hours of freezing rain followed by 15” of wet snow.  2 days without power and no idea when it will be back on.  Can not get out as there is a tree across road and power lines every 50 yards.  They can not plow because of all the downed trees. Gas stove keeping us warm but no well water without power. And with a house full the toilets are worse than port a pots. Ps I do have a small generator but have not used   In 5 years and it is still not working. By the time I tear apart the carb I will not need for another 5yrs.  At least it is going to get above freezing today. Talk to all soon


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Update. 2 hours of freezing rain followed by 15” of wet snow.  2 days without power and no idea when it will be back on.  Can not get out as there is a tree across road and power lines every 50 yards.  They can not plow because of all the downed trees. Gas stove keeping us warm but no well water without power. And with a house full the toilets are worse than port a pots. Ps I do have a small generator but have not used   In 5 years and it is still not working. By the time I tear apart the carb I will not need for another 5yrs.  At least it is going to get above freezing today. Talk to all soon


This is rapidly becoming the new normal.   Take care and stay as safe as possible Kev


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Stay safe Brother @kevinn


----------



## Patwi (Jan 5, 2022)

tough right now on you guys kev .. yep, stay safe


----------



## ness (Jan 5, 2022)

.kevinn get some buckets and full them with snow bring them in the house and let them melt.  Hope you tune back in.  Be careful.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Always have at least 30 gals of water per person stored in basement
from now on. Never know what is in store for us.
And if you do not have at least a months worth of canned and packaged food that can be eaten right from the container without heating also.


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

All my errands are ran and now a battening down the hatches waiting for the storm to move through.   Just a few miles to the west and headed my way. 

Over watered some of my new starts and leaves are drooping.  Gonna go and aerate again and try to dry things out a bit.


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

Thinking more and more about getting a Generac whole house generator.  I just hate to spend the $$$.....right up until you need it and then is seemed worth it.  Neighbor has one and has had it for years and never used it.  It comes on once a month or so automatically to make sure the system is operational.  But other that that just sits there.

I have plenty of water and food stored ......one of these days......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Update. 2 hours of freezing rain followed by 15” of wet snow.  2 days without power and no idea when it will be back on.  Can not get out as there is a tree across road and power lines every 50 yards.  They can not plow because of all the downed trees. Gas stove keeping us warm but no well water without power. And with a house full the toilets are worse than port a pots. Ps I do have a small generator but have not used   In 5 years and it is still not working. By the time I tear apart the carb I will not need for another 5yrs.  At least it is going to get above freezing today. Talk to all soon


elt 
Like Ness suggested , bring buckets of snow in , let melt and use for flushing toilets (dump water right into toilet it will flush itself) and use it to wash and even cook if need be after boiling 20 mins.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Thinking more and more about getting a Generac whole house generator.  I just hate to spend the $$$.....right up until you need it and then is seemed worth it.  Neighbor has one and has had it for years and never used it.  It comes on once a month or so automatically to make sure the system is operational.  But other that that just sits there.
> 
> I have plenty of water and food stored ......one of these days......


I believe we shall see some very bad things while we are still alive in the up coming yrs. Prepare a lil every day.............................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

I started yrs ago but Im Psychic remember
And a lil Psycho too


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I believe we shall see some very bad things while we are still alive in the up coming yrs. Prepare a lil every day.............................


W T F are we seeing right now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

pute said:


> W T F are we seeing right now.


Just wait, you have not seen what things may come. Scary stuff


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Just wait until Millions are gone in the 1st day.
I have seen what this sick F**ks are able to do to each other and the weapons and chems they have stored away. And yes even the US has certain items that go against the Geneva Convention rules of warfare.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 5, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Update. 2 hours of freezing rain followed by 15” of wet snow.  2 days without power and no idea when it will be back on.  Can not get out as there is a tree across road and power lines every 50 yards.  They can not plow because of all the downed trees. Gas stove keeping us warm but no well water without power. And with a house full the toilets are worse than port a pots. Ps I do have a small generator but have not used   In 5 years and it is still not working. By the time I tear apart the carb I will not need for another 5yrs.  At least it is going to get above freezing today. Talk to all soon


In Floriduh, we always make sure we have functioning generators.  Best you fix yours and keep it fixerated.

Meanwhile:  Get every wastebasket you've got that will hold water.  And pots.  Bowls.  Go out a dozen times until all those containers are full of snow and placed fairly near your gas stove.  Flush, then refill your toilets.  Then fill any bottles you have for drinking water.  Then go get some more snow.

I useta live on an mountaintop where I would frequently lose power and have to depend on the kitchen stove.  

The water source is there for you for drinking, cooking, and sanitation.

IMPORTANT:  *NEVER* use icicles. Birdies shiit all the time on your roof.  When you get icicles, you are getting birdshit soup.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Sorry went to that dark place again


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I believe we shall see some very bad things while we are still alive in the up coming yrs. Prepare a lil every day.............................


A Generack would be nice. As long as natural gas is available!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

Water wise, the company that makes my water distiller has a model designed to sit on top of heat source, fire, charcole, whatever, rather than plug in. Thinking of adding it to my pile of junk.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Water wise, the company that makes my water distiller has a model designed to sit on top of heat source, fire, charcole, whatever, rather than plug in. Thinking of adding it to my pile of junk.
> 
> Bubba


Homemade


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2022)

I have a Generac 8500.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have a Generac 8500.
> 
> View attachment 285581
> View attachment 285582
> ...


Did you wire a transfer switch directly to your service panel breakers.
You plug genny into outside receptacle and it is all wired to power the circuits the transfer switch is connected to. (breakers) I keep mine outside next to house in a Genny box. pull it out plug in and fire it up. then all I have to do is good to service panel and flip the transfer breakers over to power my home outlets and heaters


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

Essential Extractor Thumper for 8 Gallon Kettle
					

Free Shipping in the continental USAIn Stock.  Ships in 2-3 days.




					brewhaus.com
				




Here's some more similar distilling stuff from another place.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you wire a transfer switch directly to your service panel breakers.
> You plug genny into outside receptacle and it is all wired to power the circuits the transfer switch is connected to. (breakers) I keep mine outside next to house in a Genny box. pull it out plug in and fire it up. then all I have to do is good to service panel and flip the transfer breakers over to power my home outlets and heaters


That's the setup I'm interested in. Roll it out, plug it in. I've seen ideas that were cheaper,  but the switch can be very expensive. What did you use to switch generator to panel?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That's the setup I'm interested in. Roll it out, plug it in. I've seen ideas that were cheaper,  but the switch can be very expensive. What did you use to switch generator to panel?
> 
> Bubba


Something similar to this
I bought mine 15yrs ago








						Reliance 31410CRK $519.58 Manual Transfer Switch, 60A, 125/250V | Zoro.com
					

Order Reliance Manual Transfer Switch, 60A, 125/250V, 31410CRK at Zoro.com. Great prices & free shipping on orders over $50 when you sign in or sign up for an account.




					www.zoro.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 5, 2022)

I've got a 20 hp honda 13Kw generator hooked to my home, runs on propane...best fuel to use in a genset...no more gummy carbs...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2022)

No,,,i still gotta have a transfer switch installed. For now, I just run extension cords which is a pain in the fking ass.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No,,,i still gotta have a transfer switch installed. For now, I just run extension cords which is a pain in the fking ass.


Yes, but you can run your heat ( and lights) at least!

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2022)

Yes sir that is correct. Just a pain running cords into the house.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Water wise, the company that makes my water distiller has a model designed to sit on top of heat source, fire, charcole, whatever, rather than plug in. Thinking of adding it to my pile of junk.
> 
> Bubba


I have one of those solar ovens.  Being in south Floriduh, the dang thing works just great.  I made a pot roast with it to test it out. Just found out it is rated in the top 5 solar ovens. It folds up easily,

You can cook turkeys, holds any shape frying pan, large pot, oblong pan...

Here is what one looks like:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have one of those solar ovens.  Being in south Floriduh, the dang thing works just great.  I made a pot roast with it to test it out. Just found out it is rated in the top 5 solar ovens. It folds up easily,
> 
> You can cook turkeys, holds any shape frying pan, large pot, oblong pan...
> 
> ...


Bet that sucker cooks peacocks pretty good


----------



## kevinn (Jan 5, 2022)

I shut off main pull a 240 breaker and then wire a 240 plug in and connect generator.  Takes a lot of snow to make a little water


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

kevinn said:


> I shut off main pull a 240 breaker and then wire a 240 plug in and connect generator.  Takes a lot of snow to make a little water


You have to be careful , you don't want to energize the house drop back to the service line. Someone on the pole thinking the line is powerless and get electrocuted. Transfer switch totally removes your service panel from the wiring.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2022)

a random photo looking out of Swedes backyard


Wilbur











gonna calve in the spring


----------



## stain (Jan 5, 2022)

Noticed there been very few birds lately. I now know why...


----------



## Patwi (Jan 5, 2022)

yep, absolutely no birds except for crows, buzzards and some hawks here  ..  did see bluejays and wrens in the yard a few days ago . 

. Every since we had that manipulated polar vortex here in Texas last February there has been a lot of unbalanced things in the realms of nature.


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

I feed the birds and squirrels.  They are everywhere.  Eating me out of house and home.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 5, 2022)

Never seen a carnivore squirrel.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 6, 2022)

When my photontek finally gets to me, I will be about 10 to 14 days away from harvest, give or take a day or so. Do I go ahead and switch out lighting?  And if so how bright do I go with it?  I think there are 4 settings.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bet that sucker cooks peacocks pretty good


Sacrilege!  Fancy Pants is at his usual morning spot, looking over my shoulder through the window behind me as I type this.

Wait.  He is tapping oddly on the window...  Morse Code!  I am good at Morse code...

_He is sorry that mean surgeon sewed up your arsehole._

And:

_May you have an interesting and exotic vacation, in Haiti!_

Wait... He's still tapping:

_May your boat capsize in the middle of the lake, and may your mother try to 
attract attention as she runs up and down the shore, barking._


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> a random photo looking out of Swedes backyard
> 
> 
> Wilbur
> ...


Howcum Swede don't let the horsie in the yard with all the yummies?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 6, 2022)

pute said:


> I feed the birds and squirrels.  They are everywhere.  Eating me out of house and home.


Oh, me too.  Besides my peacocks that  were born in the back yard 18 years ago, I have an absolute unit raccoon <-- So fat, he resembles a hedgehog.  A possum fambly. And squirrels (currently 7), three bunnies, birdies of all kinds like ibis, crows, woodpeckies, painted buntings, dove, blue jays, wrens, cardinals...

Each morning, I fill the squirrel-proof birdie feeder.  There are some birds that cannot land well on a bird feeder (dove are very awkward) and some that sorta get half-trampled on the ground.

Then I fill the stoneware plate on the ground with birdseed, and top it with a layer of black oil seeds (favorite of Fancy Pants and Beau).

We are _clearly_ watched in the morning by wildlife animobiles. Case in point.  Had half a loaf of stale bread.  Walked out to the plate and just dropped pieces all over.

Walked back in, and called the Beautiful Witch to observe.  We walked over to the window, and there was a fargin crowd of creatchy-poos, up to and including a murder of crows.  The bread was gone in 30 seconds.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Never seen a carnivore squirrel.


Now ya have


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 6, 2022)

kevinn said:


> 2 days without power and no idea when it will be back on.  Can not get out as there is a tree across road and power lines every 50 yards.  They can not plow because of all the downed trees. Gas stove keeping us warm but no well water without power. And with a house full the toilets are worse than port a pots. Ps I do have a small generator but have not used   In 5 years and it is still not working. By the time I tear apart the carb I will not need for another 5yrs.  At least it is going to get above freezing today. Talk to all soon



I had the same problem with fouled carburetor twice and when I replaced it the last time, I picked up a tri-fuel kit for it, so as to run gasoline, propane, or natural gas. 

I've installed an automatic transfer switch but run it manually as the generator needs to be relocated outside my garage before starting.  My long-term plan was to modify the exhaust to include some flex pipe and an exhaust stack with additional muffler that would discharge above the roof line away from any ventilation sources.    

A simple home project that continues to drag its feet because at our location, we've never been without power for longer than eight hours that I can recall and our weather conditions are relatively mild overall.  Something else has always been more exciting and both times I decided to bring it online, it failed to start.  



Bubba said:


> That's the setup I'm interested in. Roll it out, plug it in. I've seen ideas that were cheaper,  but the switch can be very expensive. What did you use to switch generator to panel? Bubba



Location, location, location..........  You need to think of a location where the exhaust won't end up in your home and where the noise doesn't keep you and your jealous neighbors' awake nights, yet the engine stays cool.  

A manual transfer switch is the cheapest safe way to be 100% for sure, without physically disconnecting wires.  Sometimes breakers stick and all legs don't disconnect.    

What I did was not try and power my whole house, but just select circuits, which I extended from the main panel to a separate distribution panel underneath the main panel.  That made it easy to cut in the transfer switch without cutting in ahead of the main panel.  It is just a 240V breaker in the main panel, which the transfer switch controls.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I had the same problem with fouled carburetor twice and when I replaced it the last time, I picked up a tri-fuel kit for it, so as to run gasoline, propane, or natural gas.
> 
> I've installed an automatic transfer switch but run it manually as the generator needs to be relocated outside my garage before starting.  My long-term plan was to modify the exhaust to include some flex pipe and an exhaust stack with additional muffler that would discharge above the roof line away from any ventilation sources.
> 
> ...


Which tri power carb system did you go with
I have older Gerac 5500 8500 surge and was thinking of doing the mod?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I had the same problem with fouled carburetor twice and when I replaced it the last time, I picked up a tri-fuel kit for it, so as to run gasoline, propane, or natural gas.
> 
> I've installed an automatic transfer switch but run it manually as the generator needs to be relocated outside my garage before starting.  My long-term plan was to modify the exhaust to include some flex pipe and an exhaust stack with additional muffler that would discharge above the roof line away from any ventilation sources.
> 
> ...


It can be stored in my basement, hall that goes to a bathroom I don't use. Right around corner from door to outside. Panel is on other side of door. Plug would be located outside this door.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2022)

Morning OFC. My poor furnace is working it's azz off.  Right at 0 right now.  I do need some kind of general.  You guys make it sound complicated though.  The older I get the less I want to take on new projects though.

My gas fireplace helps but it makes the rest of the house cold hen it give the furnace a rest and try to use nothing but the fireplace. 

Sure would like to stick my nose in on the no mods thread but I said I wouldn't so I won't.....  Careful Hopped didn't commit to that....even if he does then there is Angie.

Mrs Pute has cataract surgery today.  That is gonna take a large part of the day.  

I need coffee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. My poor furnace is working it's azz off.  Right at 0 right now.  I do need some kind of general.  You guys make it sound complicated though.  The older I get the less I want to take on new projects though.
> 
> My gas fireplace helps but it makes the rest of the house cold hen it give the furnace a rest and try to use nothing but the fireplace.
> 
> ...


Best of luck . Im sure see will see much better


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2022)

^^yup, I had my left eye done a few years ago.  So I know the drill. My right eye still isn't bad enough to get insurance to pay for the procedure.   Mrs Pute gets the other eye done next week.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^yup, I had my left eye done a few years ago.  So I know the drill. My right eye still isn't bad enough to get insurance to pay for the procedure.   Mrs Pute gets the other eye done next week.


God speed


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks Roster.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2022)

Pute I will drop in every so often to make sure things are cool.
Tell the Wife Hopper said howdy.


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks Hopper.  I will have my phone.  I use my desktop, tablet and phone on here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute I will drop in every so often to make sure things are cool.
> Tell the Wife Hopper said howdy.


Never knew if ole Roster will go off the handle again LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2022)

I depend on that.  That is what keeps things interesting. Ha ha!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

pute said:


> I depend on that.  That is what keeps things interesting. Ha ha!


Remember that if you ever try to ban me LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2022)

If your banned how come you're still here


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

pute said:


> If your banned how come you're still here


This place would not be the same without ROSTERMAN
I bet that would cause a lot of Drama
Who would Hops Bang off to than


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^yup, I had my left eye done a few years ago.  So I know the drill. My right eye still isn't bad enough to get insurance to pay for the procedure.   Mrs Pute gets the other eye done next week.


Pute What are you going to do when your sweetie sees much better and see what you really look like LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Pute What are you going to do when your sweetie sees much better and see what you really look like LOL
> View attachment 285656


I was teasing her about that last night.


----------



## stain (Jan 6, 2022)

One of 5 gen sets we have. A 5kw diesel with a fresh engine. Even have a 250 gallon tank to feed it with. As with ALL gen sets. It gets started every 30 days. Can't be working on them during a emergency. The gas gens are run out of fuel to make sure that there is no gas left in carb. (shut off at fuel valve) Stay bilz added to tank to help keep gas simi fresh. Only use pure gas in them.

I bet I've worked on 30+ gen sets this past year because gas was left in carb. Don't just turn them off. Shut the fuel off and let them run all the gas runs out of carburetor. Won't hurt them one bit. Next time you need it, turn the fuel on an 99% of the time it will fire back up.

traided a lb for the diesel set but did end up spending $1400.oo to get a reman engine for it.

In fact it's time to go fire it up. Best time too it's 19f out here among the oaktrees. Will be a good test to see how hard it is to start cold.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey,,there is a black cat stuck to the back of that car. Its right by the spare tire. Poor thing.


----------



## stain (Jan 6, 2022)

Batteries didn't have enough juice to fire it up. A newer set was installed and it fired up. Running atm to top off the batteries. The other set came with the gen set so I knew I might haft to change them out. Had spares on the solar charger, good n charged. 

Proof that you never know if when you need them. Will they start....


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. My poor furnace is working it's azz off.  Right at 0 right now.  I do need some kind of general.  You guys make it sound complicated though.  The older I get the less I want to take on new projects though.
> 
> My gas fireplace helps but it makes the rest of the house cold hen it give the furnace a rest and try to use nothing but the fireplace.
> 
> ...


You might wanna get a coupla electric blonkies.  My son has -- really -- electrically warmed carpets!!  He can walk around barefoot when the indoor temp is in the 60's.

5-star reviews, cheap, and free shipping


			https://cozywinters.com/shop/rug-heat.html?VS=rug-heat-3x5&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping%20-%20NB%20-%20All%20Products%20-%20Desktop&utm_term=4581596234412764&utm_content=Regular%20Margin
		

:


----------



## kevinn (Jan 6, 2022)

4days without power or running water. Supposed to have back on line tomorrow night. At least today we could get out to store and had a hot breakfast. Another half foot coming tonight.  This is more snow than we have had in the last 3 years totaled


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2022)

^^^Didn't you say you knew Muggles and lived right by him. Just wondering if you'd heard anything from him


----------



## pute (Jan 6, 2022)

Back from Mrs Putes  surgery.  She asked to be knocked out.......sitting on the couch in the fetal position.  The really knocked her out. I ordered Pizza for the two of us and now I am eating hers.  Should have been awake when the chow arrived.  

Now I get to Fk off and do anything I want until she comes out of her trance....ain't surgery great!!!


----------



## Witchking (Jan 6, 2022)

Hope Mrs. Pute is ok..Pute.

Thanks for the well wishes to my lady ,gentelmen. She did great through the procedure, everything went well. It was funny, she came out of the side entrance all smiling and joking with the nurse. I guess they used a new type of Anthestia that allows for people to awake with not as many residual effects. I was shocked as I thought I would be dragging her into the house like a wounded solider in a battle. Of course I say all that but when we got home she immediatly went to bed and crashed untill well after dark.


----------



## ness (Jan 7, 2022)

Morning OFC

Pute wishing Mrs. Pute fast recovery.

When I had my cataract surgery everything went fine.  But I didn't know I had to place an eye heating pad on my eyes daily.  Plus, I have to use eye drops the rest of my life.  And I need glasses or reader to read close up.  I like the idea of glasses instead of reader.  That way I don't have to put on and take off the reader on and off all day.   I find it a pain in the azz.  But I do have 20/20 eyesight.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 7, 2022)

-0- F - but only 3 mph wind. Regular work and now home repairs. Going into crawlspace to figure out why some ducts are blowing cold air while the rest are hot.  Slept with the furthest faucet at a small trickle.. Plus I've got to get that light hung this am. But first - Coffee, Pinch Hits and the Rambling Musings of a Madcap, well all of us anyhow.  Coffee, and PH's, I'm buying.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 7, 2022)

There's these two things I just found out about electric carpets:

1. Cats and doggies LOVE warm carpets.

2. Review:

Love these. Money saving.
I have wood floors throughout the house. They get cold in the winter. I have purchased 7 large under the rug heaters. As a result of using these, my floors are warm, _my feet are warm and my heating bill has dropped_ I definitely recommend these.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Which tri power carb system did you go with I have older Gerac 5500 8500 surge and was thinking of doing the mod?



Made by Century Fuel Products.  Century Fuel Products | Generator Conversion Kits | Forklift Parts



stain said:


> One of 5 gen sets we have. A 5kw diesel with a fresh engine. Even have a 250 gallon tank to feed it with. As with ALL gen sets. It gets started every 30 days. Can't be working on them during a emergency. The gas gens are run out of fuel to make sure that there is no gas left in carb. (shut off at fuel valve) Stay bilz added to tank to help keep gas simi fresh. Only use pure gas in them. I bet I've worked on 30+ gen sets this past year because gas was left in carb. Don't just turn them off. Shut the fuel off and let them run all the gas runs out of carburetor. Won't hurt them one bit. Next time you need it, turn the fuel on an 99% of the time it will fire back up. traided a lb for the diesel set but did end up spending $1400.oo to get a reman engine for it. In fact it's time to go fire it up. Best time too it's 19f out here among the oaktrees. Will be a good test to see how hard it is to start cold.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 285655



Good score!  Diesel also stores better than gasoline.



kevinn said:


> 4days without power or running water. Supposed to have back on line tomorrow night. At least today we could get out to store and had a hot breakfast. Another half foot coming tonight.  This is more snow than we have had in the last 3 years totaled



Compassion brother!  Good luck with the power restoration! 



pute said:


> Back from Mrs Putes  surgery.  She asked to be knocked out.......sitting on the couch in the fetal position.  The really knocked her out. I ordered Pizza for the two of us and now I am eating hers.  Should have been awake when the chow arrived. Now I get to Fk off and do anything I want until she comes out of her trance....ain't surgery great!!!



Congratulations on everything going smoothly and best wishes on the recovery!



ness2 said:


> Morning OFC Pute wishing Mrs. Pute fast recovery.  When I had my cataract surgery everything went fine.  But I didn't know I had to place an eye heating pad on my eyes daily.  Plus, I have to use eye drops the rest of my life.  And I need glasses or reader to read close up.  I like the idea of glasses instead of reader.  That way I don't have to put on and take off the reader on and off all day.   I find it a pain in the azz.  But I do have 20/20 eyesight.



Wowza, you poor dear!  Both of mine were one shot deals without complications.  I got eye lenses that allow me to read and function around the house without glasses, but I do need them to read signs at a distance when I drive.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

One for @Bugus_Monkey 
need a better background pic LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 7, 2022)

I may do this later to my Gasoline Engine on my Generac 8500.

How To Convert a Generator To Run On Propane Or Natural Gas (preparednessfordisaster.org)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

@Bugus_Monkey  doing it right


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I may do this later to my Gasoline Engine on my Generac 8500.
> 
> How To Convert a Generator To Run On Propane Or Natural Gas (preparednessfordisaster.org)


I have a few emails in for my Troybuilt Genny to do the same
Easy quick and cheap parts on Ebay


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

The winner of Bud of the Year is in go check it out


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/special-bud-of-the-year-contest.80334/


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Back from Mrs Putes  surgery.  She asked to be knocked out.......sitting on the couch in the fetal position.  The really knocked her out. I ordered Pizza for the two of us and now I am eating hers.  Should have been awake when the chow arrived.
> 
> Now I get to Fk off and do anything I want until she comes out of her trance....ain't surgery great!!!


Do you have a supply of Ketamine LOL  I want some
I have a few people I want to Dexter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Made by Century Fuel Products.  Century Fuel Products | Generator Conversion Kits | Forklift Parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GW question
The kit you use was it just a plate you added behind carb that had a fitting to a gas line to to allow LP /gas to the system using original carb?


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. My poor furnace is working it's azz off.  Right at 0 right now.  I do need some kind of general.  You guys make it sound complicated though.  The older I get the less I want to take on new projects though.
> 
> My gas fireplace helps but it makes the rest of the house cold hen it give the furnace a rest and try to use nothing but the fireplace.
> 
> ...


After surgery


pute said:


> Morning OFC. My poor furnace is working it's azz off.  Right at 0 right now.  I do need some kind of general.  You guys make it sound complicated though.  The older I get the less I want to take on new projects though.
> 
> My gas fireplace helps but it makes the rest of the house cold hen it give the furnace a rest and try to use nothing but the fireplace.
> 
> ...


Best of luck ,perhaps now your Missus can truly see your good looks ... lucky girl !


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 7, 2022)

Made this to blow leaves out of my gutters. Made it with a 3/4" roller cover and apiece of hose.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Made this to blow leaves out of my gutters. Made it with a 3/4" roller cover and apiece of hose.
> 
> View attachment 285731
> View attachment 285732


I used a set of old shop vac tubes and using a heat gun to mold a nozzle for the nozzle 
Clean shop bro, come do mine lol


----------



## stain (Jan 7, 2022)

Cars N trucks lining up today.... OH joy I get to be out in the cold working on a BMW (glare) At least they always pay extra (tip)

eggs toast and another cup O coffee FIRST!!! Then a fat hooter of okie dope.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I may do this later to my Gasoline Engine on my Generac 8500.
> 
> How To Convert a Generator To Run On Propane Or Natural Gas (preparednessfordisaster.org)


What size and brand engine is yours


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

New type of sex toy? Re-breather for going down?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> After surgery
> 
> Best of luck ,perhaps now your Missus can truly see your good looks ... lucky girl !


No sucking up you are too New LOL
Welcome to the fun house


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Time to move snow OH JOY


----------



## ness (Jan 7, 2022)

stain said:


> Cars N trucks lining up today.... OH joy I get to be out in the cold working on a BMW (glare) At least they always pay extra (tip)
> 
> eggs toast and another cup O coffee FIRST!!! Then a fat hooter of okie dope.View attachment 285739



She a beauty stain.


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2022)

Morning.  What fargin day is it.  This week has been a whirlwind..... another trip to the doc today fo a post opp visit.  Have to do the other eye next week.  Ever notice how there is never a parking spot at a hospital....


----------



## kevinn (Jan 7, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^Didn't you say you knew Muggles and lived right by him. Just wondering if you'd heard anything from him



Nothing at all.  Last I heard he was having heart problems and that was a year ago.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  What fargin day is it.  This week has been a whirlwind..... another trip to the doc today fo a post opp visit.  Have to do the other eye next week.  Ever notice how there is never a parking spot at a hospital....




plenty of parking out here


----------



## ness (Jan 7, 2022)

Did a few things.  Now I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to cook a chicken.


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Nothing at all.  Last I heard he was having heart problems and that was a year ago.


I fear the worst.  He has completely disappeared.  Not like him.



bigsur51 said:


> plenty of parking out here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How close is the nearest doctor, grocery store or mountain?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 7, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Did a few things.  Now I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to cook a chicken.




stuff it like a turkey and pop it in the oven


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2022)

@ Big....or Colfax


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 7, 2022)

pute said:


> I fear the worst.  He has completely disappeared.  Not like him.
> 
> 
> How close is the nearest doctor, grocery store or mountain?



2 blocks to the local clinic and grocery store……I will take a photo today when I go to the post office which is next to the liquor store 

we live on a mountain out here  , that is why it’s called the high plains , 4300’ elevation



looking south down Main Street











the cemetery is only 1 mile from downtown


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2022)

Holly molly


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW question
> The kit you use was it just a plate you added behind carb that had a fitting to a gas line to to allow LP /gas to the system using original carb?


Yes, but it also comes with a pressure regulator and a demand regulator.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Holly molly






I know a certain female who would have loved this life style


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Hope Mrs. Pute is ok..Pute.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes to my lady ,gentelmen. She did great through the procedure, everything went well. It was funny, she came out of the side entrance all smiling and joking with the nurse. I guess they used a new type of Anthestia that allows for people to awake with not as many residual effects. I was shocked as I thought I would be dragging her into the house like a wounded solider in a battle. Of course I say all that but when we got home she immediatly went to bed and crashed untill well after dark.


Yes. It is the stuff Michael Jackson OD'd on....prophalol or something like that. You wake up when they turn it off, feel ultra well rested, and ready to go eat shopping whatever 

Only anesthesia I will use. The old stuff, versaid or something you will be groggy hung over all day. They use this for endoscopy and colonoscopy on Bubba, me likey.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  What fargin day is it.  This week has been a whirlwind..... another trip to the doc today fo a post opp visit.  Have to do the other eye next week.  Ever notice how there is never a parking spot at a hospital....


All Good then , it is never any easier.............


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Made this to blow leaves out of my gutters. Made it with a 3/4" roller cover and apiece of hose.
> 
> View attachment 285731
> View attachment 285732


I'll bite, what does the paint roller do? I need such a contraption!

Bubba


----------



## kevinn (Jan 7, 2022)

pute said:


> I fear the worst.  He has completely disappeared.  Not like him.



His wife and son are still living in the house (per web search), but I do not know them and would feel out of place going and asking them assuming the worse.  I have checked local obits but found nothing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I'll bite, what does the paint roller do? I need such a contraption!
> 
> Bubba


Thats what holds the hose and keeps it attached to the blower. The roller cover sticks inside the end of the blower and stays there. The bent hose on the end of the roller cover makes it possible for me to blow leaves out of my rain gutter without a ladder.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I'll bite, what does the paint roller do? I need such a contraption!
> 
> Bubba


Allows one to add lube so it will not hurt so damm much

Com om thats a blow smoke up ya azz device


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats what holds the hose and keeps it attached to the blower. The roller cover sticks inside the end of the blower and stays there. The bent hose on the end of the roller cover makes it possible for me to blow leaves out of my rain gutter without a ladder.


Oh, I see, it's just the right size. I thought maybe it had some function. I'm whipping one up this week end 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Allows one to add lube so it will not hurt so damm much
> 
> Com om thats a blow smoke up ya azz device


Butte it hurts so  good! Lol

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Oh, I see, it's just the right size. I thought maybe it had some function. I'm whipping one up this week end
> 
> Bubba


Make sure you have some


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 7, 2022)

Ewe.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

Better than chocolate !

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Better than chocolate !
> 
> Bubba


I like the strawberry


----------



## Bubba (Jan 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I like the strawberry


Bacon? Every dog on the block will be trying to nuzzle ya! 

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Ewe.


Much better than going it dry


----------



## ness (Jan 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> stuff it like a turkey and pop it in the oven



Tures out the chicken is no good.  I will not be cooking to night.  I do have some turkey soup in the freezer.  I'll put the soup in a pot and heat it up slow.  That sounds good to me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Tures out the chicken is no good.  I will not be cooking to night.  I do have some turkey soup in the freezer.  I'll put the soup in a pot and heat it up slow.  That sounds good to me.


My wife does that
She calls it Left over night


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Bacon? Every dog on the block will be trying to nuzzle ya!
> 
> Bubba


why do ya think every dog runs up to women and not men silly
But I got your drift Funny


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Ewe.


Female sheep yes pretty close to the real thing if you live in Ethiopia


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2022)

Yeah @Hippie420 is Back
Bader than ever , the virus only made him meaner
Good to see ya bro


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 7, 2022)

Glad to be partially back. I signed on yesterday, but by the time I'd read all the post you chatty Cathy's had done since I was gone, I was too worn out to post anything.
Glad the place is still hoppin'.


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2022)

Welcome back hippie.  Glad to see you are still kicking...at least you still have a heart beat.

I have had enough doctors for the week.  3 appointments next wek.....two for the Mrs  and one for me.

Good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Made this to blow leaves out of my gutters. Made it with a 3/4" roller cover and apiece of hose.
> 
> View attachment 285731
> View attachment 285732


You clever sumbitch!  I be gonna make one!

At 81 (holy shite) climbing a 12-foot stepladder to grab bundles of icky leaves just really should not be part of the program.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Allows one to add lube so it will not hurt so damm much
> Com om thats a blow smoke up ya azz device


The device I was first issued as a Medic looks nothing like that.  Fortunately, I saved it so you can see the actual instrument used to resuscitate a drowned person:


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You clever sumbitch!  I be gonna make one!
> 
> At 81 (holy shite) climbing a 12-foot stepladder to grab bundles of icky leaves just really should not be part of the program.


Worked really good Walt. A lot faster then using a damn ladder.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Glad to be partially back. I signed on yesterday, but by the time I'd read all the post you chatty Cathy's had done since I was gone, I was too worn out to post anything. Glad the place is still hoppin'.



Welcome back brother!  As you can see the curmudgeon of the year and most scars and medical procedures contests continue and your sage input has been sorely missed...........................


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Yep I missed my Brother Hippie.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285811


Lock your wives and daughters in the basement gentlemen and barricade the doors and windows.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Hide your toothbrushes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Lock your wives and daughters in the basement gentlemen and barricade the doors and windows.


What a rowdy looking bunch reminds of the Movie Wild Hogs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hide your toothbrushes.


I tried to send him a care package with lots of them but the post office said I was Banned


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

I finally found out from @Hippie420 what he does with the toothbrushes after he is done with them




__





						Loading…
					





					www.mercari.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 8, 2022)

Good to read you Hippie

say , in this mornings meeting with the coffee employees , some workers wanted a new dress code policy that would permit coffee to be served while wearing a bikini

i said ok , but first let me see if anyone is offended 

so far I have had no complaints and not a peep from the Health Department


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good to read you Hippie
> 
> say , in this mornings meeting with the coffee employees , some workers wanted a new dress code policy that would permit coffee to be served while wearing a bikini
> 
> ...


My wife makes me coffee just like this every morning
Great to be married to a women half my age, my Father was right


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My wife makes me coffee just like this every morning
> Great to be married to a women half my age, my Father was right


Weed hopper knows all about young women
He traded a lb of fine weed for his young lassie . 
Only kidding Bro


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Yeah but she left cause I didn't have anymore weed.


----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Must be nice Roster.  Mrs Pute and I are gracefully growing old together.  It would be wired living with a person half your age.  I was 24 and she was 21 when we got married.  Gone through a lot together.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah but she left cause I didn't have anymore weed.


Did she take your coveted portrait of Rosterman in the blue dress when she left?


----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Did she take your coveted portrait of Rosterman in the blue dress when she left?


Silly rabbit ...... That was Bill


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Silly rabbit ...... That was Bill





POLITICS!!


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> No sucking up you are too New LOL
> Welcome to the fun house


can you find it in your heart to forgive me ....?
Thank You Brother ..


----------



## stain (Jan 8, 2022)

Super pissed atm. We bought 2 4x4's with titles but they were not notarized. The guy said he would meet us at the tag agent this morning to get them done. Now he said that he has to much going on in his life to meet us there. What the heil does that mean??? We even told him we would pay him a $100 to get them done today. He's been flakey from the get go.,, Some people are just P.O.S's  

Rant over

Will be spending the day cleaning up the starter greenhouse. Getting it ready for spring planting. Lots a of veggies and seeds from loompa farms. Hope to find another keeper in them. Also BOG's sourbubble. 

Keeper wedding cake


----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> POLITICS!!


What Politics.....?   Picture of an old man in a dress on a private island with an under age girl.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Bill hasn't been in Politics for along time. Been in a few dresses though.


----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2022)

Wasn't meant to be political.  Just a snap shot of today's new world order.  Where do you get politics?  Trying to start trouble.....been smoking shrums again?

Get the shot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> POLITICS!!






Not anymore LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> can you find it in your heart to forgive me ....?
> Thank You Brother ..


Always Im easy ask Weedhopper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

I may have to order a new version of my adobe PS I lost
Could do some amazing things with the new ware


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> can you find it in your heart to forgive me ....?
> Thank You Brother ..


You are forgiven my son


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 8, 2022)

My day has been made !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

Makes me think of most of us here
One of my old Favs


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hope this makes you smile !


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Must be nice Roster.  Mrs Pute and I are gracefully growing old together.  It would be wired living with a person half your age.  I was 24 and she was 21 when we got married.  Gone through a lot together.


 We were 18.  1959.


----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2022)

Ok, point made.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 8, 2022)

@boo is gonna _like_ this!

I just got offa the phone with my son, Scooter.  He was laughing as he told me what he just had happen to him.

Seems he was doing a Boo on the highway.  90MPH.  Blinky lights.

Cop pulls him overm, comes up to him and says, "I got you clocked at 92 miles per hour. Are you in an emergency?"

Scooter:  "Afraid not; just felt like a heavy foot day."

The cop pulls out his iPad thingy, does a double-take and begins laughing.

He sez: * "You are the luckiest dude on the entire highway today!  My computer battery just died.  So here's the deal:  Go on your way -- and watch out down the road about ten miles... their batteries work down there."      *
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That ^^^ is what you call having a _good_ day!


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You are forgiven my son


Wow !  A Papal Hokey Pokey !!


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Always Im easy ask Weedhopper


Im easy to  and flexible ,  but Im no Gumby


----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2022)

Now that is a picture of a perv getting ready to hit Colfax.  Think I will drop dime on that b-itch


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Now that is a picture of a perv getting ready to hit Colfax.  Think I will drop dime on that b-itch


Wow Kinda looks like Willie Nelson sister ...


----------



## boo (Jan 8, 2022)

had the same thing happen to me walt, 59 in a 20 and the cop told me to chill and be on my way...spending quality time in the grow today, it's nice to have figured out the demons that plagued me for 3 years...


----------



## kevinn (Jan 8, 2022)

Finally got out and power & water back after 5 days.  Not suppose to happen in the south so they are not ready.  Must be global warming (sarcastic) !!!!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You clever sumbitch!  I be gonna make one!
> 
> At 81 (holy shite) climbing a 12-foot stepladder to grab bundles of icky leaves just really should not be part of the program.


No kidding I'm headed to Lowe's to shop still, I mean gutter blower parts. Seriously, I am going to make one too. I have a gas powered leaf blower I'm measuring, if paint rollers don't fit mine, I will find something that does. There is always duct tape, lol.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

Bubba said:


> No kidding I'm headed to Lowe's to shop still, I mean gutter blower parts. Seriously, I am going to make one too. I have a gas powered leaf blower I'm measuring, if paint rollers don't fit mine, I will find something that does. There is always duct tape, lol.
> 
> Bubba


That is what I used to hold my vac pipes together


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Finally got out and power & water back after 5 days.  Not suppose to happen in the south so they are not ready.  Must be global warming (sarcastic) !!!!


During an ice storm years ago, my power went off for 5 days. Well, it came back day five . 3 days in, power came back! I ran a hot bath, jumped in, power went back off for the rest of the days. Cruel I tell you 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That is what I used to hold my vac pipes together


If it works, it works! Now if I could come up with one tall enough to do the gutter on back side of house. Walk out basement, that 3 floors.
I am farming that out!

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 8, 2022)

I installed gutter covers, about 150 bucks for the house...so far they work like a charm...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

boo said:


> I installed gutter covers, about 150 bucks for the house...so far they work like a charm...


Dammit I have been saying I would do that for the back of the house, at least for years!

Did you get the guards and do it your self, or one of those outfits that constantly send me emails and are very expensive.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

@pute teaching @WeedHopper to ride


----------



## Africanna (Jan 8, 2022)

^Clearly Pute's not scared of big guys


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Always Im easy ask Weedhopper


You need to check the batteries in your hearing aids. He said, "Sleazy".


----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2022)

^^^yes I am.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^yes I am.


Who isn't LOL


----------



## boo (Jan 8, 2022)

don't look at me...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

Its not Easy being Sleazy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2022)

Good night


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

HEY @bigsur51
Where are the white women at? (Just a line from a movie nothing more)
We need some coffee


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 9, 2022)

boo said:


> had the same thing happen to me walt, 59 in a 20 and the cop told me to chill and be on my way...spending quality time in the grow today, it's nice to have figured out the demons that plagued me for 3 years...View attachment 285847


Looks like a fargin Christmas tree in a fever dream.  Are ya gonna give it the Test where you see if it sticks to the wall when you throw it?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

I love the scene from Animal House where they end up with going on pity dates 
with a group of girls from a sorority house under the rouge that his girlfriend had died.
They end up in a real nice bar and a big dude pulls the table out by the bolts in floor
And Says
Can we Dance with your Dates .............. Oh the girls faces.
Found it


----------



## giggy (Jan 9, 2022)

morning you bunch of old stoners. wait a minute, that describes me too. ok lets get stoned on this soon to be stormy sunday morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning you bunch of old stoners. wait a minute, that describes me too. ok lets get stoned on this soon to be stormy sunday morning.


Dang look who the cat dragged in 
Hey Bro





Just waiting to have coffee with big and his gals


----------



## ness (Jan 9, 2022)

Morning 


ROSTERMAN said:


> I love the scene from Animal House where they end up with going on pity dates
> with a group of girls from a sorority house under the rouge that his girlfriend had died.
> They end up in a real nice bar and a big dude pulls the table out by the bolts in floor
> And Says
> ...




hahahaha.  Roster did you hear the one about a 4-year-old called the Police to report her Barbies missing.


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 9, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning you bunch of old stoners. wait a minute, that describes me too. ok lets get stoned on this soon to be stormy sunday morning.


Kinda of late for me ! got up after my third piss . Felt then a need which soon  went away with a puff of smoke ...


----------



## ness (Jan 9, 2022)

I got a kick out of that one.


----------



## giggy (Jan 9, 2022)

i got a few more minutes before i can have anything. i have to wait 30 minutes after i take my meds. already having bowls but the dr pepper is in line. now waiting for the girls.


----------



## ness (Jan 9, 2022)

giggy is it going to rain in ga around Albany?


----------



## giggy (Jan 9, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Kinda of late for me ! got up after my third piss . Felt then a need which soon  went away with a puff of smoke ...


i lose count how many times i get up during the night.


----------



## giggy (Jan 9, 2022)

ness2 said:


> giggy is it going to rain in ga around Albany?


morning ness, hope your well. not sure, it is moving in from the northwest but as you know it pulls it in from the southwest (gulf) so i'm sure some of your state will get hit.


----------



## ness (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks, giggy.  Still going to hang cloth out on the line.  You know I have not owned a drier ever sense I left home (ma's house).  I enjoy hanging them out.  Once in a while the cloth will get rain on.   I don't mine cause I like the smell.   4:20 pass pass


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

How has the Covid cases in your area been
They say many are sick in hospitals but I don't know to believe them
If it were true what they say here , then the Hospitals are all filled and no other things can be done . I call malarkey


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

OH Coffee gals may be a coming soon
I see you


----------



## giggy (Jan 9, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thanks, giggy.  Still going to hang cloth out on the line.  You know I have not owned a drier ever sense I left home (ma's house).  I enjoy hanging them out.  Once in a while the cloth will get rain on.   I don't mine cause I like the smell.   4:20 pass pass


love the smell of line dried clothes


ROSTERMAN said:


> How has the Covid cases in your area been
> They say many are sick in hospitals but I don't know to believe them
> If it were true what they say here , then the Hospitals are all filled and no other things can be done . I call malarkey


we have a bunch of it, one of my coworkers gets to come back to work tomorrow.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 9, 2022)

Sunday!…Sunday!….Sunday!

so yeah , the girls slept in a little and are getting ready to go confess their sins before going to work


sinned when she flashed a customer









sinned , came to work naked and drunk one morning








sinned , was caught giving head in the supply closet









sinned , was caught licking another workers beaver










sinned , caught flashing customers for tips








sinner , was sinning with me


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2022)

Big is doing his job again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

I heard you had sex with my brother again
Leave it to the Canadians


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2022)

Morning OFC. Nice waking up to that....thanks Big.


----------



## ness (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> How has the Covid cases in your area been
> They say many are sick in hospitals but I don't know to believe them
> If it were true what they say here , then the Hospitals are all filled and no other things can be done . I call malarkey



There is lots of people with the Covid.  I don't know how many.  I'm worried if the hospital will cancel my right knee operation. It's on the 19th I'm one of the ones that said yes to the shots.  I've had all three of my shots.  I have heard that 14 out of 15 dies of the Covid shot.  I don't know what brand it was.  May be that Johnson in Johnson shot.  I need to find out.


----------



## ness (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285872


I don't think you should make her mad Roster.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

ness2 said:


> There is lots of people with the Covid.  I don't know how many.  I'm worried if the hospital will cancel my right knee operation. It's on the 19rh I'm one of the one that said yes to the shots.  I've had all three of my shots.  I have heard that 14 out of 15 dies of the Covid shot.  I don't know my brand it was.  May be that Johnson in Johnson shot.  I need to find out.
> o you mean 14 to 15 people have died from them?



Do you mean 14 to 15 people have died from them?


----------



## ness (Jan 9, 2022)

14 people die out of 15, Sorry


----------



## ness (Jan 9, 2022)

My dog Luna is getting sick.  She eats some grass.


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2022)

Natural immunity is the best way to fight this.  We are All gonna get this shitt.  Accept that and do what it takes to make yourself as healthy as possible so when you get it you will come out smiling on the other side.  Omicron is nothing more than a cold.


----------



## ness (Jan 9, 2022)

Time to finish the laundry.


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2022)

So Ness, you have had all the shots and you are just as likely to catch this as I am......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

ness2 said:


> My dog Luna is getting sick.  She eats some grass.


My dog does that a lot too
Mine gets upset tummy a lot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

Eating grass is taught by nature( natural instinct ) to most animals it acts as a catalyst to make the animal puke out the bad things making them feel sick.
Perfectly normal


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2022)

Doesn't matter if you have had the shot. I know several people who got the shot and still got sick as a mother fker. Same shit happens with the Flu shot every yr that's only about 50% effective. Difference is the Influenza kills hundreds of children every yr and guess what we never did. We didn't shut the God Damn County down nor the schools. Isn't that amazing.


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2022)

Problem is that's a double-edged sword. Kids stay home they don't learn. Kids go to school their brainwashed by our teachers.  I am glad my child is grown and all a long way away from where she went to college. Nothing more than a training center for...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Problem is that's a double-edged sword. Kids stay home they don't learn. Kids go to school their brainwashed by our teachers.  I am glad my child is grown and all a long way away from where she went to college. Nothing more than a training center for...


It is going to be a battle to win back the school because we will never win back the Media unless they are shut down or restriction as to what they can say in public, without consequences.


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Who isn't LOL


I resembel that remark ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I resembel that remark ...


You must look like this LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2022)

My boys are grown men so I have no kids in these shitty public schools. My granddaughter we put in a Private school. Fk public schools. They are not even schools anymore they are places these idiots use to mind fk your kids.


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 9, 2022)

Wow ,if you got rid of the cigarette ,put a cigar in its place , lost all the hair ,earring and chains and added 20 years on it could e me ...!


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Eating grass is taught by nature( natural instinct ) to most animals it acts as a catalyst to make the animal puke out the bad things making them feel sick.
> Perfectly normal


kinda like my ex wifes soup ...


----------



## BudSniffer (Jan 9, 2022)

Hey ya'll... been awhile... Not much going on here, waiting on the rain, then cold... dang sinuses have been acting up the last couple of days. I ain't ready for warm weather yet, but this rain every three days sucks.


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2022)

BudSniffer said:


> Hey ya'll... been awhile... Not much going on here, waiting on the rain, then cold... dang sinuses have been acting up the last couple of days. I ain't ready for warm weather yet, but this rain every three days sucks.


Warm weather....17 f here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2022)

What's up Bud sniffer?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> kinda like my ex wifes soup ...


Did you try that butter lube on her LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What's up Bud sniffer?


I saw Buttsniffer LOL sorry


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Big is doing his job again.



and I am still waiting on my Christmas bonus check



Sunday Special



just got back from confession










ready for work








No underwater , she was sent back home


----------



## giggy (Jan 9, 2022)

BudSniffer said:


> Hey ya'll... been awhile... Not much going on here, waiting on the rain, then cold... dang sinuses have been acting up the last couple of days. I ain't ready for warm weather yet, but this rain every three days sucks.


hey sniffer, hope you get to feeling better. you know our weather, what i get you get a hour or two later, and if you don't like it wait a few and it will change. nothing like the south where you can have all four seasons in a couple of days.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2022)

Fking Texas weather can be in the 80s one day and in the Twenties the next day.
That's why I wear my Wife Beater and a Coat just in case.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I saw Buttsniffer LOL sorry


No one is safe or beyond Rosters reach




Just making everyone equals here


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

I made this up for @Insane page


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> HEY @bigsur51
> Where are the white women at? (Just a line from a movie nothing more)
> We need some coffee


"he rode a blazzing saddle...."

Bubba


giggy said:


> love the smell of line dried clothes
> 
> we have a bunch of it, one of my coworkers gets to come back to work tomorrow.


My office has been getting regular flu, about two weeks of barfing I'm hearing.  In the mean time the old guy (me) shows up.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Eating grass is taught by nature( natural instinct ) to most animals it acts as a catalyst to make the animal puke out the bad things making them feel sick.
> Perfectly normal


I have a cat that does that too.  If no grass is available, I have found little barfs with dead leaves in them , carpet fibers, etc.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Doesn't matter if you have had the shot. I know several people who got the shot and still got sick as a mother fker. Same shit happens with the Flu shot every yr that's only about 50% effective. Difference is the Influenza kills hundreds of children every yr and guess what we never did. We didn't shut the God Damn County down nor the schools. Isn't that amazing.



Bubba zips face shut,wrong place for bubba babble. BUT, I hear ya!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

Well, this cold weather made my tires just a couple pounds low enough for the warn light.  I went to 3 different places I know of and all their air machines are out of service!  I ordered an A/C wall mount one, but it wont be here until monday.  Local grocery store has one at their "gas station" so will try them, sheese.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285854
> 
> View attachment 285855
> 
> View attachment 285856


No kidding.  I ride a bicycle for health reasons/excercise but never never on city streets.  We have a bunch of bike trails around here, and I go there.
I was hit on a motorcycle (70's, Norton 750 Commando) by a truck-a-teria dude making a right on red. He was looking right at me.  He approached me while I was sitting up in middle of street saying "you can make a right on a red. you can make a right on a red." I was probably 19.  At that age, he was dam lucky to walk away not converted to fish bait.

I am too old to be flying off motor scooters.

Bubba


----------



## Insane (Jan 9, 2022)

@ROSTERMAN At first I thought what I'm not an old fart.. then I realized how long ago I first joined this page.. and my current age.. and yes. I'm past the denial stage. I'm reluctantly moving towards acceptance.


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2022)

Insane said:


> @ROSTERMAN At first I thought what I'm not an old fart.. then I realized how long ago I first joined this page.. and my current age.. and yes. I'm past the denial stage. I'm reluctantly moving towards acceptance.


 
If you joined this place in 2005 and you are still here.....you have past the acceptance level. 

I'm watching Football and taking down the tree.  I have had this tree since I built the house in 95.  Thinking is cost $150 at the time.  27 years....I think I got my $$$ worth.  I am very careful when putting it up and taking it down.  Thinking it will out live me. 

Going to the neighborhood bar to hook up with my son in law for a couple of beers and to watch the afternoon games and talk fishing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

pute said:


> If you joined this place in 2005 and you are still here.....you have past the acceptance level.
> 
> I'm watching Football and taking down the tree.  I have had this tree since I built the house in 95.  Thinking is cost $150 at the time.  27 years....I think I got my $$$ worth.  I am very careful when putting it up and taking it down.  Thinking it will out live me.
> 
> Going to the neighborhood bar to hook up with my son in law for a couple of beers and to watch the afternoon games and talk fishing.


Wear a Mask LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Wear a Mask LOL


I don't wear a face diaper.  I will wear a buff but only if I get the look by some pussie.  

I see people wearing a mask in the car, by them self and riding their bike with nobody around.  Bet they are afraid of the dark.  I would love to sneak up behind them and scare the shitt  out of them.  It is ok....they could catch it in their mask.  Then I would demand the put the fk'er back on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

One for @SubmarineGirl too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

Dragged out the Good old tried and true troybuilt 36" snowblower and replaced my backup 22 inch craftsman (POS) after the storm (always the way)
Now that my good one is ready to rock and roll , prob wont be anymore snow.
Snow insurance I call it .


----------



## ness (Jan 10, 2022)

pute said:


> So Ness, you have had all the shots and you are just as likely to catch this as I am......



pute you don't think the shots work?  I think the shots help the virus not to be so bad.  Time for a bowl and a fresh cup of coffee.


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 10, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thanks, giggy.  Still going to hang cloth out on the line.  You know I have not owned a drier ever sense I left home (ma's house).   Nothing better than clean crisp sheets hung out on a line ..A great memory


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285945


 Is this how they shipped? Mrs. Monkey sleeping. She was in transportation though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Is this how they shipped? Mrs. Monkey sleeping. She was in transportation though.


yep and guys who worked the motorpool ship there's home piece by piece


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285945


Get a new jeep? Some assembly required I guess!


Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Get a new jeep? Some assembly required I guess!
> 
> 
> Bubba


That was during war best way to ship I guess


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 10, 2022)

No coffee girls this am? - Big is sleeping? haha.  I will have to check in here from work later.  Chasing the dollar.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 10, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> No coffee girls this am? - Big is sleeping? haha.  I will have to check in here from work later.  Chasing the dollar.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 10, 2022)

coffee at the beach today


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

That second one Will need help to get the sand from the naughty bits.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 10, 2022)

If any of them played their cards right they could have me ...


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 285945


 Jeep Porn  at its finest !
Wished that box was addressed to me !!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)

Yeah,,you would last about as long with them as the rest of us old fkers. About 5mins. You would be done before you got to the bed and ready to go fishing.


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 10, 2022)

A man still can dream ....I am happy I did it when I was younger


----------



## pute (Jan 10, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Happy Moanday.  Doctors doctors doctors....3 appointments this week.  I have one and Mrs Pute has 2.  Today we will walk hopefully....should be warm enough.  

Harvesting two plants this week.  After that things are gonna slow down considerably for awhile.   Gonna focus on doing things around the house in the next few months.  Might pop a few seeds just to keep things going.  Might even dabble in crossing a couple of strains.


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> One for @SubmarineGirl too
> View attachment 285908


Outstanding.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 10, 2022)

I am interviewing new employees for the Shoppe

Anna had a good interview


----------



## pute (Jan 10, 2022)

Hire her.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Hire her.



she has to pass the couch test first


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 10, 2022)

Anna failed…to much silicone 

more interviews are needed


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah,,you would last about as long with them as the rest of us old fkers. About 5mins. You would be done before you got to the bed and ready to go fishing.


Or dead


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

@Hippie420 has been sneaking out at night again


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Happy Moanday.  Doctors doctors doctors....3 appointments this week.  I have one and Mrs Pute has 2.  Today we will walk hopefully....should be warm enough.
> 
> Harvesting two plants this week.  After that things are gonna slow down considerably for awhile.   Gonna focus on doing things around the house in the next few months.  Might pop a few seeds just to keep things going.  Might even dabble in crossing a couple of strains.


That's where I am too. May raise some regular seed plants for seed, clone  or something. Time to sit and enjoy.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That's where I am too. May raise some regular seed plants for seed, clone  or something. Time to sit and enjoy.
> 
> Bubba


Thinking I will do just that.  Back from my walk.  Lake is frozen solid.  Nice walk though....sun and no wind. Gonna wash and gas both vehicles now.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> she has to pass the couch test first


I think you mean "crotch" test.

Roster, you owe me a deep cleaning of my keyboard. A little warning before flat fender Jeep porn would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I think you mean "crotch" test.
> 
> Roster, you owe me a deep cleaning of my keyboard. A little warning before flat fender Jeep porn would be greatly appreciated.


It looked like a cut up body in there!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

@Hippie420 




Last time I let my Jeep eat Taco Bell


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @Hippie420
> View attachment 285974
> 
> Last time I let my Jeep eat Taco Bell


Looks like Trany fluid leaked into the Radiator.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

The thought of 1970-80 hair doos just came to mind
before everyone started going bald


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 10, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> She got the job ...




I did not watch that five times


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)

I did.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I did not watch that five times


Im going in


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Thinking I will do just that.  Back from my walk.  Lake is frozen solid.  Nice walk though....sun and no wind. Gonna was and gas both vehicles now.


How do wash cars in freezing weather?
Dont tell me you go to the CarWash Yeah


----------



## ness (Jan 10, 2022)

My greenhouse broke down during yesterday's little storm we had.  The top took on water got top heavy and bend the support rods.  Now I have a lake inside.  I'm thinking duct tape will help to fix it.  Getting hungry.   I'm going to make an ice cream cone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

ness2 said:


> My greenhouse broke down during yesterday's little storm we had.  The top took on water got top heavy and bend the support rods.  Now I have a lake inside.  I'm thinking duct tape will help to fix it.  Getting hungry.   I'm going to make an ice cream cone.


Duct fixes everything


----------



## stain (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Jan 10, 2022)

The Hindu Shopkeeper is the best


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> One for @SubmarineGirl too
> View attachment 285908


Interesting and very nice. I’ve never heard of this


ROSTERMAN said:


> One for @SubmarineGirl too
> View attachment 285908


i didn’t know this. nice…


----------



## Africanna (Jan 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That second one Will need help to get the sand from the naughty bits.
> 
> Bubba


Right and the rising tide won't be alone


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> To many things i want to do that i cant do with what little money i would make with Just My SS.



We couldn't live on just SS either.  Fortunately, we planned as if SS would disappear, so it has been a bonus thus far.  As it is, it will be bankrupt soon and inflation will make its stiped a farse. 

I couldn't have retired in comfort at age 62 without other investments and lifestyle changes.  The lifestyle changes were to reduce hobby expenses by selling my boat and plane and investing that money into paying off a mortgage and investment property upgrades that allowed us to pick and choose tenants at double the rent. 

I think that the important thing is that you are living life with gusto and having fun.  In my case, if working was as much fun as retirement has been, I would still be doing it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We couldn't live on just SS either.  Fortunately, we planned as if SS would disappear, so it has been a bonus thus far.  As it is, it will be bankrupt soon and inflation will make its stiped a farse.
> 
> I couldn't have retired in comfort at age 62 without other investments and lifestyle changes.  The lifestyle changes were to reduce hobby expenses by selling my boat and plane and investing that money into paying off a mortgage and investment property upgrades that allowed us to pick and choose tenants at double the rent.
> 
> I think that the important thing is that you are living life with gusto and having fun.  In my case, if working was as much fun as retirement has been, I would still be doing it.


I was forced to sell my Leer last year, could not keep up with the payments


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

Sold for $800.00


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 11, 2022)

I've tried hard to give up leering, especially where young women and cleavages are involved.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2022)

Link not working


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 11, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sold for $800.00
> View attachment 286006


I bought a used 1962 Cessna 172 which I restored and updated a dollar at a time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I bought a used 1962 Cessna 172 which I restored and updated a dollar at a time.


There is a guy on Youtube who gets old almost abandoned planes not running at airports a cross the country. If he can just get it to run it becomes his to properly restore.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Try this:


GW OMG  Tell me this is not our America


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 11, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> There is a guy on Youtube who gets old almost abandoned planes not running at airports a cross the country. If he can just get it to run it becomes his to properly restore.



I drooled over a Rutan Long Easy that was dinged landing in Texas, which could be had at an attractive price, but the logistics getting it home to fix chilled it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 11, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW OMG  Tell me this is not our America



I don't know where it's at but somewhere without curbs or sidewalks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I drooled over a Rutan Long Easy that was landed gear up in Texas, which could be had at an attractive price, but the logistics getting it home to fix chilled it.


Dang but it would have been fun dismantling it and rebuilding
Right up your alley,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I don't know where it's at but somewhere without curbs or sidewalks.


Well it can not be America , no one has that many bullets to overkill 
Mankind has reached a new low.


----------



## pute (Jan 11, 2022)

Morning OFC.  That was quite an ambush GW.  Probably gonna become more and more common if something isn't done to stop the crime in this country.

Gotta figure out what to do with my day.  Just remembered....cutting down and hanging a plant.  Then what...


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 11, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sold for $800.00
> View attachment 286006


Wow , You practically gave it away


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I drooled over a Rutan Long Easy that was dinged landing in Texas, which could be had at an attractive price, but the logistics getting it home to fix chilled it.



Oh...  I would give my left nut and a year in Helll for that plane.  It goes 145MPH cruise speed.  Rutan Long EZ's take off like Tomcats.  Something like a climb rate of 1700+ Feet/min.  (Note:  A Spam Can -- at very best -- can climb at 700 Fpm.)


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I don't know where it's at but somewhere without curbs or sidewalks.


I noted they were shouting spico... But that could be anywhere south of Texas all the way down to Patagonia.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I noted they were shouting spico... But that could be anywhere south of Texas all the way down to Patagonia.


Animals


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

Im sure that they are allowing these Animals into our country as we speak
Cross over and help destabilized is the master plan


----------



## pute (Jan 11, 2022)

@ GW.  Sorry bro had to delete your gun fight.....could cause trouble for the site owners.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2022)

Thats the world we live in. Doesn't matter where it happened but i can tell you in happens in Chicago every fking day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

My mon was fun
Went to drive my older truck today got out of driveway and found my bakes were gone right to the floor, busted or rotted line , More money gone, Have to have it tow not drivable.
This week just keeps getting better and better


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 11, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im sure that they are allowing these Animals into our country as we speak
> Cross over and help destabilized is the master plan


NYC just passed a law to allow them to vote.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

I got my beers all set for Footbal
There is Tues night football right


----------



## boo (Jan 11, 2022)

nooo roster, go drink your beers and hit the sack...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2022)

wake up you slackers!

run , kick some trees , and fart!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

OK dumb question
Does anyone else ever watch
The Curse of Oak Island
"Could it Be a Bobby Daazler"  LOL   Top pocket find?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

@boo at the gym this morning LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

My guy has an ingrown Dew claw and wont let me or Vet touch it
Vet wants to sedate him to clip it, PRICE?
If I had someone strong enough to help me pin him down I could do it myself
Never had a dog so hard to do anything with.
Had to froce feed 2 pills this morning and for the next week 2's a day OH JOY

Any help on how I can do this @boo @bigsur51 , or other dog lovers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

I have heard others say their Vet gives them something to calm the dogs down but nhe won't give me anything, I wonder if he is trying to milk me for money.
But it did take 4 of them the other day to get a vial of blood after 4 trys,
My wife had to leave the room was like trying to de nut a goat


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

Frakin COLD


----------



## ness (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My guy has an ingrown Dew claw and wont let me or Vet touch it
> Vet wants to sedate him to clip it, PRICE?
> If I had someone strong enough to help me pin him down I could do it myself
> Never had a dog so hard to do anything with.
> ...



Roster put the pill in peanut butter.  That's what I do.  Have Fun


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Roster put the pill in peanut butter.  That's what I do.  Have Fun


I tried that, these pills have to be swallowed whole makes it harder


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2022)

I take some hamburger meat and hide the pill inside it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I take some hamburger meat and hide the pill inside it


He still chews them, he is smart He has never just gulped his food
He has to chew every bite to see whats in it.
I call him my Donkey


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

Im spending my day trying to get that dew claws
Big dogs do not respond well to being knock out


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 12, 2022)

Not political.  Just fargin WEIRD.  Michael Jackson's zombie is back...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

Maybe the same plastic surgeon


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im spending my day trying to get that dew claws
> Big dogs do not respond well to being knock out


Guess who got the supposed ingrown dew claw
This Guy Did , what a struggle but its done, the claw was curled around good but never puncture the skin, Dang Vet . 
No blood at all came out clean but it was long one


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Guess who got the supposed ingrown dew claw
> This Guy Did , what a struggle but its done, the claw was curled around good but never puncture the skin, Dang Vet .
> No blood at all came out clean but it was long one


I think Im going start drinking early today LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2022)

Damn, been on since 7 an just now posting....I'm a slow reader... 

Morning, fargin Dr appointment today.  Living the dream......in a doctor's office.

But first, another plant comes down.  I have said this for years....I mean it this time.....I'M TAKING THE SUMMER OFF!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn, been on since 7 an just now posting....I'm a slow reader...
> 
> Morning, fargin Dr appointment today.  Living the dream......in a doctor's office.
> 
> But first, another plant comes down.  I have said this for years....I mean it this time.....I'M TAKING THE SUMMER OFF!!!!


Sure you are, don't do it it's the only thing that keeps ya young


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I think Im going start drinking early today LOL



cheers mother trucker


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn, been on since 7 an just now posting....I'm a slow reader...
> 
> Morning, fargin Dr appointment today.  Living the dream......in a doctor's office.
> 
> But first, another plant comes down.  I have said this for years....I mean it this time.....I'M TAKING THE SUMMER OFF!!!!



I’ve been saying that for about 5 years now


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm gonna fish again. PERIOD!!!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I was forced to sell my Leer last year, could not keep up with the payments


I can lend you my pink one....

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2022)

This mother fker needs to die a horrible death and i wish i could be the one to do it.  

‘A 20-Month-Old Was Tortured for Being A Toddler’: Florida Man Sentenced for Horrific Six-Week Torture of Baby Son (msn.com)


----------



## Bubba (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286022


I find it very impressive.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK dumb question
> Does anyone else ever watch
> The Curse of Oak Island
> "Could it Be a Bobby Daazler"  LOL   Top pocket find?


That guy drives me crazy. When I first watched it, I thought they would find it. Then I noticed a bunch of seasons were still to come. Skipped to end, still not found!;


----------



## Bubba (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have heard others say their Vet gives them something to calm the dogs down but nhe won't give me anything, I wonder if he is trying to milk me for money.
> But it did take 4 of them the other day to get a vial of blood after 4 trys,
> My wife had to leave the room was like trying to de nut a goat


Doggie CBD?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2022)

Its all a bunch of bullshit. I watched the first season and after that i said fk you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Its all a bunch of bullshit. I watched the first season and after that i said fk you.


Most do the same


----------



## Bubba (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Most do the same


It's too bad, the Oak Island deal has had my attention since very young.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2022)

I love shit like that but it pisses me off when they keep acting like they will find it nxt week for several yrs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

Could it Be?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> It's too bad, the Oak Island deal has had my attention sense very young.
> 
> Bubba


I remember reading an article about it in Popular Science or Mechanics Illustrated. Can't remember which.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I remember reading an article about it in Popular Science or Mechanics Illustrated. Can't remember which.


I have watch it since I was small
Reader digest in the 60"s had the '1st story I ever read


----------



## Africanna (Jan 12, 2022)

Some prick parked me in this morning - sheez!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2022)

For my friend GMO.









						SwearNet - Cigarettes and dope, and mustard and baloney......
					

Cigarettes and dope, and mustard and baloney... #trailerparkboys #swearnet




					fb.watch


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> For my friend GMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this and thought you meant the pic above


----------



## ness (Jan 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This mother fker needs to die a horrible death and i wish i could be the one to do it.
> 
> ‘A 20-Month-Old Was Tortured for Being A Toddler’: Florida Man Sentenced for Horrific Six-Week Torture of Baby Son (msn.com)



I wish I could take care of the F...King animals to Hopper.  Make me real sick in the stomach.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

If someone did that I would skin him and pour salt on him until all his body water was absorbed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

OK I got That is a new type of snowblower it shoots snowballs when tickled


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2022)

Some really sick minds out there.   Caught on a  security camera it  showed a person throwing a crying baby into a dumpster.  I am sure this happens every day .... unbelievable.

Dr appointment went well.  No new meds ... No follow up appointment.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Some really sick minds out there.   Caught on a  security camera it  showed a person throwing a crying baby into a dumpster.  I am sure this happens every day .... unbelievable.
> 
> Dr appointment went well.  No new meds ... No follow up appointment.


Great news Wife whipped up some more edies for sleep


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

No need to doctor this one looks like someone here already


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Morning All


----------



## stain (Jan 13, 2022)

Morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

stain said:


> Morning
> 
> View attachment 286100


Morning Brother


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Hippie you are sick I tell ya
Looks like bubba is getting in the act too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

remember never waste a moment


----------



## stain (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 13, 2022)

Good morning 

fought a headache all day yesterday 

here is to a better day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jan 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286090


Clean up on isle #2, clean up on isle #2.
Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

Morning OFC.   Been in the speed again Roster? 

Mrs Pute has her second cataract surgery today.  I will be spending most of my day assisting her.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.   Been in the speed again Roster?
> 
> Mrs Pute has her second cataract surgery today.  I will be spending most of my day assisting her.


We need to get 'em in one of those Betty Ford "just say no" joints.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.   Been in the speed again Roster?
> 
> Mrs Pute has her second cataract surgery today.  I will be spending most of my day assisting her.


luck
As always good luck we are all thinking of you


----------



## Bubba (Jan 13, 2022)

I will need that in the next several years. Idea of seeing operating stuff coming at my eye isn't inviting. I've been assured it isn't like that at all, and you can't see what's happening.

Unless they were feeding me a line of mess 

Bubba


----------



## ness (Jan 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.   Been in the speed again Roster?
> 
> Mrs Pute has her second cataract surgery today.  I will be spending most of my day assisting her.



Pute it will be over before you know it.  When I had my surgeries done on my eyes, it gave me 20/20 but now I can't see up close.  I use reader until I order my glasses.  And, I have to use a heating pad on my eyes daily, it does make your eyes feel good.  Also stock up on the good eye drop.  Wishing Mrs. Pute a fast recovery.


----------



## ness (Jan 13, 2022)

Bubba I had both my eyes done It doesn't hurt.  Just got to keep your eye still while the Dr works on you. 

Morning you old farts.


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

I wish every surgery was as easy as cataract surgery.   Easy as changing your socks.  The eye drops are the biggest pain.  Oh and the hassle of doing this with covid.  Take your mask and shove it.

Just saw that marijuana helps prevent covid.  I will smoke to that.   The news is saying the newest strain is so contagious that is spreading like wild fire.....hmmm....if this shit is everywhere I must be smoking some good shitt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I wish every surgery was as easy as cataract surgery.   Easy as changing your socks.  The eye drops are the biggest pain.  Oh and the hassle of doing this with covid.  Take your mask and shove it.
> 
> Just saw that marijuana helps prevent covid.  I will smoke to that.   The news is saying the newest strain is so contagious that is spreading like wild fire.....hmmm....if this shit is everywhere I must be smoking some good shitt.


_*Cannabidiol Inhibits SARS-CoV-2 Replication and Promotes the Host Innate Immune Response.*_ (USA) Cannabidiol Inhibits SARS-CoV-2 Replication and Promotes the Host Innate Immune Response

_"The rapid spread of COVID-19 underscores the need for new treatments. Here we report that cannabidiol (CBD), a compound produced by the cannabis plant, inhibits SARS-CoV-2 infection. CBD and its metabolite, 7-OH-CBD, but not congeneric cannabinoids*, potently block SARS-CoV-2 replication in lung epithelial cells. CBD acts after cellular infection, inhibiting viral gene expression and reversing many effects of SARS-CoV-2 on host gene transcription. CBD induces interferon expression and up-regulates its antiviral signaling pathway. A cohort of human patients previously taking CBD had significantly lower SARS-CoV-2 infection incidence of up to an order of magnitude relative to matched pairs or the general population. This study highlights CBD, and its active metabolite, 7-OH-CBD, as potential preventative agents and therapeutic treatments for SARS-CoV-2 at early stages of infection."_


*About those "congeneric cannabinoids" - that means the other cannabinoids including THC don't do the job like CBD (although some of the other cannabinoids are anti-inflammatory and can help that way, according to other recent studies).

"_Remarkably, only CBD was a potent agent, while limited or no antiviral activity was exhibited by the structurally closely related congeners that share biosynthesis pathways and form the biogenetically determined residual complexity of CBD purified from C. sativa: THC, cannabidiolic acid (CBDA), cannabidivarin (CBDV), cannabichromene (CBC), or cannabigerol (CBG)"._


----------



## Patwi (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 286116


Missed ya!


----------



## ness (Jan 13, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 286116



What a cuttie.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 13, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Bubba I had both my eyes done It doesn't hurt.  Just got to keep your eye still while the Dr works on you.
> 
> Morning you old farts.


I can tolerate mountains of pain, I just don't want to see it.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 13, 2022)

awwww, I just love puppies, so full of unbridaled energy and love...got the biotches back to redo my driveway, get it right now or go home...I seem to have gotten the A team here now...taking down the magoo today, strange looking plant...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I can tolerate mountains of pain, I just don't want to see it.
> 
> Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I wish every surgery was as easy as cataract surgery.   Easy as changing your socks.  The eye drops are the biggest pain.  Oh and the hassle of doing this with covid.  Take your mask and shove it.
> 
> Just saw that marijuana helps prevent covid.  I will smoke to that.   The news is saying the newest strain is so contagious that is spreading like wild fire.....hmmm....if this shit is everywhere I must be smoking some good shitt.


Whoa!!! I gotta take off work and smoke some Rx!

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 13, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 286116


What a happy puppy!!


----------



## Africanna (Jan 13, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 286109


Good ole Australia, where men are men and sheep are nervous


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> _*Cannabidiol Inhibits SARS-CoV-2 Replication and Promotes the Host Innate Immune Response.*_ (USA) Cannabidiol Inhibits SARS-CoV-2 Replication and Promotes the Host Innate Immune Response
> 
> _"The rapid spread of COVID-19 underscores the need for new treatments. Here we report that cannabidiol (CBD), a compound produced by the cannabis plant, inhibits SARS-CoV-2 infection. CBD and its metabolite, 7-OH-CBD, but not congeneric cannabinoids*, potently block SARS-CoV-2 replication in lung epithelial cells. CBD acts after cellular infection, inhibiting viral gene expression and reversing many effects of SARS-CoV-2 on host gene transcription. CBD induces interferon expression and up-regulates its antiviral signaling pathway. A cohort of human patients previously taking CBD had significantly lower SARS-CoV-2 infection incidence of up to an order of magnitude relative to matched pairs or the general population. This study highlights CBD, and its active metabolite, 7-OH-CBD, as potential preventative agents and therapeutic treatments for SARS-CoV-2 at early stages of infection."_
> 
> ...




ya know , just my opinion , I do not agree with that report and here is why

i know we are all different , different metabolism , different reactions 

I must be different because I have so much cannabis in my system after years and years of heavy smoking dabbing etc and I still got the China flu Wuhan boo hoo flu

that is all


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

Big if you hadn't smoked all that pot you would be taking a dirt nap right now.  

Just finished up-potting 9 plants.  With that being done time now to start getting ready to take Mrs Pute to the surgery center.  I will be posting from my phone in my truck for the next few hours.  I hate posting on my phone.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> fought a headache all day yesterday
> 
> here is to a better day


Hope it's not the start of the latest strain. The three of us had a headache as the precursor to the rest.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 13, 2022)

One of My office folks tested positive, had all shots and boosters.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 13, 2022)

He may just be goldbricking...

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2022)

Lazy bastard dont wanna work.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm not sure if I want to, but I keep going. Funny, all our young'ens are home sick, all us old farts are in office.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2022)

My ass is at work and ive been sick for weeks.


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

I'd rather be at work fk'n off than sitting here in this waiting room.


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

Plus I hate posting on my phone. Keyboard is too small. I do not understand how kids text the way they do. That just took 20 minutes and had to hit backspace 50 times.


----------



## kevinn (Jan 13, 2022)

Then it spell corrects on you to some word that definitely does not make sense


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Then it spell corrects on you to some word that definitely does not make sense


My tablet is the worst. I hate autocorrect. You better proofread every time because sometimes nothing makes sense


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2022)

My shits fked up no matter who corrects it.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Plus I hate posting on my phone. Keyboard is too small. I do not understand how kids text the way they do. That just took 20 minutes and had to hit backspace 50 times.


I'm glad I'm not the only one...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My shits fked up no matter who corrects it.











						Watch Warren Zevon’s Awesome Performance of “My Shit’s Fucked Up” @ Later.. With Jools Holland in 2000
					

Vidoe of the late GREAT Warren Zevon performing a brilliant “My Shit’s Fucked Up” @ Later… with Jools Holland May 14, 2000.




					borntolisten.com


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

Still sitting here waiting room got to be too crowded with people so I'm sitting in my truck. Just smoked a bowl now I smell like pot I don't care make somebody in that waiting room smile. Wish they would get done. Sorry for the rant but I'm sick of this.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Still sitting here waiting room got to be too crowded with people so I'm sitting in my truck. Just smoked a bowl now I smell like pot I don't care make somebody in that waiting room smile. Wish they would get done. Sorry for the rant but I'm sick of this.


They making you where a diaper in WR?


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

Yes diaper ......home now.  Both eyes are done.  She is gonna need reading glasses until she gets her new prescription glasses.

Time to smoke and a beer.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 13, 2022)

Puff puff pass and cheers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Yes diaper ......home now.  Both eyes are done.  She is gonna need reading glasses until she gets her new prescription glasses.
> 
> Time to smoke and a beer.


Enjoy the night my friend


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Puff puff pass and cheers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Still sitting here waiting room got to be too crowded with people so I'm sitting in my truck. Just smoked a bowl now I smell like pot I don't care make somebody in that waiting room smile. Wish they would get done. Sorry for the rant but I'm sick of this.


be grateful you're not dealing with more serious shiit brother pute, caring for linda gave me a new distain for doctors...3.5 years of chemo and related poisons...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

boo said:


> be grateful you're not dealing with more serious shiit brother pute, caring for linda gave me a new distain for doctors...3.5 years of chemo and related poisons...


So Sorry Boo


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 13, 2022)

we are smoking some g13 hashplant x ae77 

just tuning up,for this evening and then we break out the Beefeaters gin and tonic


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

boo said:


> be grateful you're not dealing with more serious shiit brother pute, caring for linda gave me a new distain for doctors...3.5 years of chemo and related poisons...


I have had a taste of that.  Mrs Pute is breast cancer survivor.    Nothing like your Linda went through though.  I have done some time in a fricken waiting room though.  

Ahhhhhh.....stoned.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 13, 2022)

what ‘Cho smoking’ Pute?


----------



## boo (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm getting ready to smoke some of the gorilla breath, some of the small buds that fell off during trimming...I took a hit using a clean glass bong earlier, I believe this plant will be a keeper...girl crush hits 10 week tomorrow, I may have mistated that earlier...greasiest flower I have ever grown in a tent, and to think a 310 vertical CMH is all it had...


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what ‘Cho smoking’ Pute?


Don't remember....loaded my pipe right before passing out last night.  Didn't even take one hit on it.  But I'll be damned if I remember what is in it.  Thinking either Lemon Betty or Gold Digger.  What ever it is ......it works.


----------



## stain (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 13, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

I now have to go to sleep thinking about that.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 14, 2022)

boo said:


> be grateful you're not dealing with more serious shiit brother pute, caring for linda gave me a new distain for doctors...3.5 years of chemo and related poisons...


Oh, damn. Sorry, brother.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 14, 2022)

They stood in front of a big mirror to make sure they got it right.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 14, 2022)

You would think the brunet would have gotten it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

boo said:


> .View attachment 286164


I did some research on this pic  She is holding a pillow LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

OK I have a good device that cuts way down on consumption of toilet paper and I highly recommend it.
It's a Bidet  that mounts on side of the bowl and can be fed with both hot and cold water for a warm wash stream.




Approx 130 bucks and lasts for yrs 
@Hippie420  will LOVE This 
But not a Joke  Thing works great . even gets the stickers out if you get the stream gently up the shoot.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2022)

some strays from the Shoppe


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.   Been in the speed again Roster?
> 
> Mrs Pute has her second cataract surgery today.  I will be spending most of my day assisting her.


Hope all goes well! Hope you look the same to your Mrs too!


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 14, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Pute it will be over before you know it.  When I had my surgeries done on my eyes, it gave me 20/20 but now I can't see up close.  I use reader until I order my glasses.  And, I have to use a heating pad on my eyes daily, it does make your eyes feel good.  Also stock up on the good eye drop.  Wishing Mrs. Pute a fast recovery.


I dont know about surgery .Don't trust  it. I was one day old and they did what they do to baby boys and I didnt walk for 13 months ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> now I want some Oklahoma sand plums….I sure miss them…persimmons too but they have to be tree ripe before I eat one



And growing wild in thickets like weeds in those rolling hills where I grew up.  You wait until they are ugly to look at and squishy to hold before eating, but they are sweet and delightful.  No so much green....................................................



pute said:


> Mrs Pute has her second cataract surgery today.  I will be spending most of my day assisting her.



Prayers, good thoughts, and hugz to Mrs Pute and her doting husband!  The statistics say it will bo well, but good idea not passing up the opportunity to rack up some "Oh, you are so sweet" brownie points to help both offsets any negative "churlish" points currently in arrears and set the stage for quid pro quo.  



bigsur51 said:


> ya know , just my opinion , I do not agree with that report and here is why i know we are all different , different metabolism , different reactions I must be different because I have so much cannabis in my system after years and years of heavy smoking dabbing etc and I still got the China flu Wuhan boo hoo flu that is all



The study says the cannabinoids have to be in their acid form and smoking it or vaporizing would decarboxylate them.  It has to be oral or suppositories. 



ROSTERMAN said:


> I did some research on this pic  She is holding a pillow LOL



I thought she was just trying to hide the fact she was holding the baby really low so that if it took a shit it wouldn't be in her lap.



ROSTERMAN said:


> OK I have a good device that cuts way down on consumption of toilet paper and I highly recommend it.
> It's a Bidet  that mounts on side of the bowl and can be fed with both hot and cold water for a warm wash stream.
> View attachment 286171
> 
> ...



In my late 50's I suffered from anal pruritus until a stint in Tunisia where all the toilets had a bidet hose.  My hotel room also had a separate full bidet with gold plated hot and cold fittings.  

What I discovered is that if I gently wiped, throughly washed, and dried after going poo poo, that my anal pruritus miraculously went and stayed away.  

I bought two for back home and have successfully used them ever since, sooooo let me suggest that a rigid design like that would get pretty messy before achieving what you can with a flexible hose.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I bought two for back home and have successfully used them ever since, sooooo let me suggest that a rigid design like that would get pretty messy before achieving what you can with a flexible hose.


GW The bidet has a control valve handle that controls the streams flow
I start off with the gentlest of wash water and then let her rip
And I do mean rip, water pressure will cut yaass if too powerful 
But I don't have to tell an Engineer that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

And as far as the itchy hole
The water wash get the last few particles up in mouth of anus that cause the itch mostly
I had something similar too.


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW The bidet has a control valve handle that controls the streams flow I start off with the gentlest of wash water and then let her rip And I do mean rip, water pressure will cut yaass if too powerful But I don't have to tell an Engineer that.



I have a flow control on my bidet hose as well but don't turn it up high because it splashes from my butt and makes it through the crack between the seat and the porcelain bowl to make a wet mess on the floor.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> And as far as the itchy hole The water wash get the last few particles up in mouth of anus that cause the itch mostly I had something similar too.



Mostly remove the digestive enzymes from the parts of my butt that have a different kind of skin tissue than my protected colon and which I don't want digested.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Mostly remove the digestive enzymes from the parts of my butt that have a different kind of skin tissue than my protected colon and which I don't want digested.


Man it so bites the big one getting older


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning



Yes it is and a fried day as well!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm started too
A nice strong cookie (oatmeal breakfast LOL)


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man it so bites the big one getting older


  Things falling apart or off sure does................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Things falling apart or off sure does................


They need to share the replacement parts only avail to the rich and famous with the common persons.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They need to share the replacement parts only avail to the rich and famous with the common persons.



So far I've gotten all the eye lenses, teeth, and replacement joints that I've needed with only maybe being infamous and am delighted to hear that they have developed a porcine strain that grows hearts suitable for human transplant and still taste good enough to eat the carcass.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

boo said:


> be grateful you're not dealing with more serious shiit brother pute, caring for linda gave me a new distain for doctors...3.5 years of chemo and related poisons...


Docs are great if you are shot, break a leg, having baby, etc. Otherwise, quacks. Hard as hell to win a malpractice case against them, never the less. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

Speaking of poops a bidets, ever take a pooop so big your pants fit better?

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Docs are great if you are shot, break a leg, having baby, etc. Otherwise, quacks. Hard as **** to win a malpractice case against them, never the less. Bubba



Not forget that they are only "practicing" medicine, and their insurance companies have deep pockets and resources.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Speaking of poops a bidets, ever take a pooop so big your pants fit better?
> 
> Bubba


 They certainly hung differently.......................


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

Gotta go and get Mes Pute some reading glasses first thing today.  She can see got a distance but not a thing I'm close. But her eye is also bloodshot from the surgery. Little concerned about that. She has a follow-up appointment today at 1:00 hopefully everything is okay.

Time to feed the girls again this morning. I've been neglecting them the last few days been busy around here. Hopefully now things will get back to normal. 

Snow storm moving into the area. Weatherman says snow will start in about an hour or so. Probably only going to get about 3 in so nothing major. We sure need the moisture.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2022)

we need to start a new Thread , The Sphincter Thread


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we need to start a new Thread , The Sphincter Thread


Call it OLD AZZ Medicine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Or ask Dr Roster


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

Leave my azz out...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Leave my azz out...


 Your Azz is so old not even the worms are interested anymore


----------



## Patwi (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2022)

Cool Pic Patwi. I use to have a German Shepard that was part Wolf. Very cool dog.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Jan 14, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 286188


That's a beauty.

When you live in rural Africa, you need friends that have your back.
The Boerbul (South African Mastif) weighs just on 60kgs - a big girl


----------



## Africanna (Jan 14, 2022)

We all know that the usual acronym for WIFE is Washing, Ironing, Food Etc.

That's garbage, it's more


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Africanna said:


> That's a beauty.
> 
> When you live in rural Africa, you need friends that have your back.
> The Boerbul (South African Mastif) weighs just on 60kgs - a big girl
> ...


Did she just have a Litter  Beautiful beasts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Africanna said:


> We all know that the usual acronym for WIFE is Washing, Ironing, Food Etc.
> 
> That's garbage, it's more
> View attachment 286195


In Soviet Union Ingrid fetches toothpicks


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK I have a good device that cuts way down on consumption of toilet paper and I highly recommend it.
> It's a Bidet  that mounts on side of the bowl and can be fed with both hot and cold water for a warm wash stream.
> View attachment 286171
> 
> ...


I've had those installed for years.  Excellent.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Mostly remove the digestive enzymes from the parts of my butt that have a different kind of skin tissue than my protected colon and which I don't want digested.


Reminds me of an Old Confucius joke Go to bed with itchy butt wake up with smelly fingers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I've had those installed for years.  Excellent.


Im on my 4th one
I like the way they make me Feel LOL over 15yrs I have had the above unit
They do wear out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Has anyone tried to buy any good sneakers lately
I buy New Balance brand and they have nothing in a quality shoe left in reg wide
only narrow size 16 I need an 11.5 wide myself.
Bastards I was under the impression it was an American made shoe     NOT ..................................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2022)

Africanna said:


> That's a beauty.
> 
> When you live in rural Africa, you need friends that have your back.
> The Boerbul (South African Mastif) weighs just on 60kgs - a big girl
> ...





how about those Rhodesian ridgebacks?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we need to start a new Thread , The Sphincter Thread


No kidding!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Has anyone tried to buy any good sneakers lately
> I buy New Balance brand and they have nothing in a quality shoe left in reg wide
> only narrow size 16 I need an 11.5 wide myself.
> Bastards I was under the impression it was an American made shoe     NOT ..................................


Some of these outfits make (or did ) their most expensive models here, most if not all are made in foreign countries. Where they are probably paid a bowl of Coco puffs Dailey.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Some of these outfits make (or did ) their most expensive models here, most if not all are made in foreign countries. Where they are probably paid a bowl of Coco puffs Dailey.
> 
> Bubba


Well I saw the places that had oddball sizes that did not fit most had doubled in price  Bastards

Always ebay LOL
I saw everyone shining up their old smelly ones and asking close to a Banjamin


----------



## Africanna (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did she just have a Litter  Beautiful beasts


Just the one because she's a lovely specimen and then no more.


----------



## Africanna (Jan 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how about those Rhodesian ridgebacks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful dogs with a huge heart and intense loyalty - they'll literally die for you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Just the one because she's a lovely specimen and then no more.


Life span 10yrs?


----------



## Africanna (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Life span 10yrs?


Max


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Max


My last big dog made it to 7 sucked hard


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

My little Pom/American Eskimo Is going on 12.  Dogs don't live long enough.  I won't get another one.  I have had to put to many down and it is like loosing a child.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

They don't. Not a lot better if they did. I've had several cats get to 20 to 25 years old, I cried like a baby when they went....

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> My little Pom/American Eskimo Is going on 12.  Dogs don't live long enough.  I won't get another one.  I have had to put to many down and it is like loosing a child.


I agree , sometimes even harder than people


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Dogs as far as I am concerned are your children also
You take on the responsibility of caring and loving them when you bring them home
No shurking your duties to your pets .
If you can not care for them properly do not bring any into the household


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

I Balled like a Baby for a long time , took me over a year to bring a new pup home


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

I have a 20 year old cat.  Poor baby, can't hear a thing but still gets around ok.  Gonna hurt. 


ROSTERMAN said:


> Dogs as far as I am concerned are your children also
> You take on the responsibility of caring and loving them when you bring them home
> No shurking your duties to your pets .
> If you can not care for them properly do not bring any into the household


Undeniable love.  Children grow up and are out of control many times.  (Me).  Dogs are loyal, always happy to see you, never lie, never get a DUI ....need I go on.....

Oh, and you don't have to worry about some Liberal professor brain washing their mind.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2022)

buncha’ softies


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> buncha’ softies


Ok tough guy.....what are the names of your chickens......do you eat them? Why not.  Who did you sleep with last night.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I agree , sometimes even harder than people


Odd, but yes....WAY harder. Somehow, they are so innocent it seems they should live forever.
Likely best they don't, I don't want to go first and leave them alone. Somebody will be surprised at will reading time....the pets will be taken care of well.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

^^^respect


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2022)

^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> I have a 20 year old cat.  Poor baby, can't hear a thing but still gets around ok.  Gonna hurt.
> 
> Undeniable love.  Children grow up and are out of control many times.  (Me).  Dogs are loyal, always happy to see you, never lie, never get a DUI ....need I go on.....
> 
> Oh, and you don't have to worry about some Liberal professor brain washing their mind.


I had an old female feral I took in and tamed, found kitten home with friends. In later years, she went deaf. I could still call her by knocking my knuckles on hard wood floors, and she came running!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Dogs as far as I am concerned are your children also
> You take on the responsibility of caring and loving them when you bring them home
> No shurking your duties to your pets .
> If you can not care for them properly do not bring any into the household


When I have vet appts, I use sick time just like if it was me or a dependant going to our doc.

Nobody questions it. 

Bubba


----------



## Steve1 (Jan 14, 2022)

My dog Josie ( profile picture) is 17 and she's having Kidney problems. I have a feeling we'll have to let her go next week. She's a great dog


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2022)

Most all big dogs life span is 7 to 9 yrs.
Small dogs live longer. My Last Miniature Schnauzer lived to be 14 and he had throat cancer.
I'm hoping this one makes it even longer.
Steve those Terriers live along time too. Same family as my Schnauzer.


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

Sitting in the parking lot at the doctor's office. Snowing lightly but I'm nice and cozy in my heated truck. No mask good music and my pipe. I can learn to like this.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

In an older cat, that is a common problem in later years. (Kidneys) Pet food formulations have improved for cats the past few years.old ones had things in them that harms kidneys, makes crystal bladder oh so harmful crystals form clogging them up. I would buy prescription kidney diet to avoid this

Let us not forget all the dogs here the Chinese pet food factories killed with their pet foods a few years ago.

If you want to get me mad, hurt an innocent person. If you really want fixed, harm an animal.

Poor pracito....

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2022)

Why Do Small Dogs Live Longer Than Large Dogs?
					

Have you ever wondered why small dogs live longer than larger ones? This phenomenon has baffled scientists for years, but here's what we know.




					www.akc.org


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Sitting in the parking lot at the doctor's office. Snowing lightly but I'm nice and cozy in my heated truck. No mask good music and my pipe. I can learn to like this.


Flip on heated seats....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Why Do Small Dogs Live Longer Than Large Dogs?
> 
> 
> Have you ever wondered why small dogs live longer than larger ones? This phenomenon has baffled scientists for years, but here's what we know.
> ...


A friend has Great Danes. Stomach twisting can be deadly.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2022)

I don't feed my dog anything but Fromms. A very very healthy food.








						Fromm Gold Small Breed Adult Dry Dog Food | Petflow
					

Buy Fromm Gold Small Breed Adult Dry Dog Food at petflow.com! Free shipping on $49+ with 1-3 day delivery!



					www.petflow.com


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

Smart and caring man. How pets should be treated, just like a son or daughter. They haven't voice to tell what someone does to them. 

I don't know what they had in mind, I caught two teens dipping a cat of mine in dirty motor oil. Not sure if statue of limitations is over, but did I fix their wagon.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2022)

I can't stand mother fkers that hurt animals just for the hell of it. That tells me you have mental issues. I beat the shit out of my cousin for running over a dog on purpose. He stopped,,, I walked around the car and planted his ass on the black top. He never did that shit around me again. And Karma got his fking ass too. He is my age and in a retirement home with All kinds of problems.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Steve1 said:


> My dog Josie ( profile picture) is 17 and she's having Kidney problems. I have a feeling we'll have to let her go next week. She's a great dog


So Sorry Steve , she will tell you when it's time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I can't stand mother fkers that hurt animals just for the **** of it. That tells me you have mental issues. I beat the shit out of my cousin for running over a dog on purpose. He stopped,,, I walked around the car and planted his ass on the black top. He never did that shit around me again. And Karma got his fking ass too. He is my age and in a retirement home with All kinds of problems.


KARMA BABY


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> A friend has Great Danes. Stomach twisting can be deadly.
> 
> Bubba


I watch my big guys ever day for any signs of Bloat (twisting)
Dog can die in a few hrs if not brought in for surgery


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 14, 2022)

Not to get to far off subject but, what about coyotes.  Not sure how they fit into everyone's psyche.  They have been off and on quite the nuisance in our area for several years now.  I have a friend who helps farmers with them for free.  You would be surprised the equipment available, money spent and how serious some of these people take their dog hunting around home.  Coyotes can be incredibly sneaky and very opportunistic in our area.  People let there dogs out at night for potty and they go back to check and find them gone.  Drive around the following morning and your family pet is shredded in a corn field.   I didn't know how I was going to react when I saw my first one culled.  But I tell ya what, if you ever have experienced their sneaky dirty tactics first hand, makes it a whole lot easier to help them on their way to dog heaven.   Buddy of mine had a pack in his front yard with his bull terrier cornered. He shot his pistol up in the air and all of them took off scattered.  All but one.  Said he stood and stared at him after the shot went off just waiting.  Needless to say, the following morning when I came for a visit, once he got done telling us the story, we drug that dead coyote off into the corn field behind his house a couple hundred yards.  Something else to be aware of when your running through the fields with buckets full of water during a mid summers night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok tough guy.....what are the names of your chickens......do you eat them? Why not.  Who did you sleep with last night.


Normal person dreaming of his chicken




and then bigsur


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Not to get to far off subject but, what about coyotes.  Not sure how they fit into everyone's psyche.  They have been off and on quite the nuisance in our area for several years now.  I have a friend who helps farmers with them for free.  You would be surprised the equipment available, money spent and how serious some of these people take their dog hunting around home.  Coyotes can be incredibly sneaky and very opportunistic in our area.  People let there dogs out at night for potty and they go back to check and find them gone.  Drive around the following morning and your family pet is shredded in a corn field.   I didn't know how I was going to react when I saw my first one culled.  But I tell ya what, if you ever have experienced their sneaky dirty tactics first hand, makes it a whole lot easier to help them on their way to dog heaven.   Buddy of mine had a pack in his front yard with his bull terrier cornered. He shot his pistol up in the air and all of them took off scattered.  All but one.  Said he stood and stared at him after the shot went off just waiting.  Needless to say, the following morning when I came for a visit, once he got done telling us the story, we drug that dead coyote off into the corn field behind his house a couple hundred yards.  Something else to be aware of when your running through the fields with buckets full of water during a mid summers night.


The Breed I have is known for bringing a Yote home a night to give you
if you are in that type of area


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 14, 2022)

I know hunting season was 24/7 365 and spotlights were approved in Illinois with land owners permission.  This was around 4 years back.  Not sure it is still that way.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I know hunting season was 24/7 365 and spotlights were approved in Illinois with land owners permission.  This was around 4 years back.  Not sure it is still that way.


Most places with a Yote problem will have no problem
Could always make a phone call to game warden to verify


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 14, 2022)

I would go with a buddy and we'd sit in his truck and wait on basically a boombox he had set out with recordings.  He had a remote deal he would hit and make it look like a wounded rabbit or fox was rolling on the ground.  One time walking back to his truck I dipped around back for a wiz only to find fresh tracks where some of them had actually been watching us while we were watching some of them.


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

I live in a place where coyotes thrive.  Got one of my cats around 10 years ago.  NOT ANYMORE.  My cat(s) will never go outside again.  My dog is outside our fence but only with me.  Plus, ever since they basturds got my cat I shoot them in the ass with my air gun.  I don't kill them just a friendly reminder not to come around....now I have rats.  Got a little something for them as well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> I live in a place where coyotes thrive.  Got one of my cats around 10 years ago.  NOT ANYMORE.  My cat(s) will never go outside again.  My dog is outside our fence but only with me.  Plus, ever since they basturds got my cat I shot them in the ass with my air gun.  I don't kill them just a friendly reminder not to come around....now I have rats.  Got a little something for them as well.


Pute Be very very careful if you use rat bait , its is deadly to dogs and they will eat bait chunks if they find any the rats drop going back to nest with.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

My white shep would bring me a big Norway rat 2xs a week and leave it on back porch for me


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 14, 2022)

I've lived too long. I used to hang with guys that talked about bikes and poontang, and now it's bunghole washers and old dogs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've lived too long. I used to hang with guys that talked about bikes and poontang, and now it's bunghole washers and old dogs.


Well Grab a few beers ya might learn something new LOL


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Not to get to far off subject but, what about coyotes.  Not sure how they fit into everyone's psyche.  They have been off and on quite the nuisance in our area for several years now.  I have a friend who helps farmers with them for free.  You would be surprised the equipment available, money spent and how serious some of these people take their dog hunting around home.  Coyotes can be incredibly sneaky and very opportunistic in our area.  People let there dogs out at night for potty and they go back to check and find them gone.  Drive around the following morning and your family pet is shredded in a corn field.   I didn't know how I was going to react when I saw my first one culled.  But I tell ya what, if you ever have experienced their sneaky dirty tactics first hand, makes it a whole lot easier to help them on their way to dog heaven.   Buddy of mine had a pack in his front yard with his bull terrier cornered. He shot his pistol up in the air and all of them took off scattered.  All but one.  Said he stood and stared at him after the shot went off just waiting.  Needless to say, the following morning when I came for a visit, once he got done telling us the story, we drug that dead coyote off into the corn field behind his house a couple hundred yards.  Something else to be aware of when your running through the fields with buckets full of water during a mid summers night.


It used to bother me, they look so much like a dog. Not anymore. Just think of one of your pets torn up. Pull trigger.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Well Grab a few beers ya might learn something new LOL


What's wrong with old dogs bung holes? Lol.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Or ask Dr Roster


We have a winner winner  chicken dinner!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Pute Be very very careful if you use rat bait , its is deadly to dogs and they will eat bait chunks if they find any the rats drop going back to nest with.



What Rat bait?






i do use Tom Cat Bait stations but not where the dog can get to.  They are animal proof....but ^^is my favorite way to get rid of the fk's.  Lots of them this size when you live in a greenbelt.


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

They eat my tomato's......war has been declared.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> What Rat bait?
> 
> View attachment 286203
> 
> ...


Hate them suckers , they ate threw a cement wall and into PVC pipe to get water 
and screwed me really good clogged the whole waste line coming from my kitchen


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> They eat my tomato's......war has been declared.


Mine too
The dreaded rat holes in the side is the start of the fest


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I've had those installed for years.  Excellent.


I've got one in a box around here somewhere, one of my shopping sprees from the drinking days. It was always a surprise when you don't recall ordering.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Funny I tried all types of traps ever electronic ones 
They are so smart they get the food without setting off the trap


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> I have a 20 year old cat.  Poor baby, can't hear a thing but still gets around ok.  Gonna hurt.
> 
> Undeniable love.  Children grow up and are out of control many times.  (Me).  Dogs are loyal, always happy to see you, never lie, never get a DUI ....need I go on.....
> 
> Oh, and you don't have to worry about some Liberal professor brain washing their mind.


I had a Russian blue that used the toilet and lived for 25+ years.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> I live in a place where coyotes thrive.  Got one of my cats around 10 years ago.  NOT ANYMORE.  My cat(s) will never go outside again.  My dog is outside our fence but only with me.  Plus, ever since they basturds got my cat I shoot them in the ass with my air gun.  I don't kill them just a friendly reminder not to come around....now I have rats.  Got a little something for them as well.


No problem killing rats. As kids we would take .22 rifles to junk yard, hunt big old rats. Oppossum sized fatties.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 14, 2022)

Used to do the same. My Uncle was a ramp man at the local drive in. He'd bring home garbage sacks full of stale popcorn. We'd load up in my car and head to the local dump at dusk. Dump the corn out in piles, head back to the car, load up the rifles, and fire up a hooter. Turn the headlights on and see nothing but a field of rats munching. Shoot 'til they were gone. Turn out the lights and wait another joint. Repeat. Cops came out once to see what we were up to. No problems.


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

How are you feeling Hippie?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 14, 2022)

Been better. Feels like I'm getting a bit stronger. Stuff sure saps the life outta ya. Others have had it so much worse, I feel bad about whining.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> What Rat bait?
> 
> View attachment 286203
> 
> ...


I have literally seen them so big I thought it was a opossum. Those big suckers can chew through brick. They also, in the middle ages spread the plague through the fleas they carried.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

And if you do use bait stations make sure you rotate the type of poison baits you use
The suckers build an immunity real fast


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

BTW, while most guns with silencers are just not that quite, (like on TV or movies), one exception is a .22 with subsonic ammo.  All I heard dam near was the hammer striking the cartridge. But dont tell anybody.  AR15 with suppressor sounds
about the same as non silenced .22 rifle.  You can also buy super accurate single pump piston pellet guns that will outperform .22 LR.  For a price.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

I buy a lot of stuff from a joint called bugspray.com They have an index where you look your critter up,
They will have a section about the critter, its habits, etc everything you need to know, describes various poisons, traps whatever, how they work, knockdown, sterilize, etc.  I live in a state where I can have most any commercial insecticide sent, yours may vary.

Bubba


----------



## Africanna (Jan 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> A friend has Great Danes. Stomach twisting can be deadly.
> 
> Bubba


Same with horses. Twisted gut (colic) can kill 'em in a matter of hours.
No fun seeing them react to it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2022)

Can't believe my ass is up. God damn virus won't let me sleep. Headache from h.ell.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Can't believe my ass is up. God damn virus won't let me sleep. Headache from h.ell.


Im up with my dog he is still not feeling well dang it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Can't believe my ass is up. God damn virus won't let me sleep. Headache from h.ell.


Sorry man feel better do hot teas help any use lots of honey and lemon juice


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2022)

Now that's fking funny.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Now that's fking funny.


Feel better bro Im going try and get some sleep now


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Used to do the same. My Uncle was a ramp man at the local drive in. He'd bring home garbage sacks full of stale popcorn. We'd load up in my car and head to the local dump at dusk. Dump the corn out in piles, head back to the car, load up the rifles, and fire up a hooter. Turn the headlights on and see nothing but a field of rats munching. Shoot 'til they were gone. Turn out the lights and wait another joint. Repeat. Cops came out once to see what we were up to. No problems.


I was at a dump shooting rats with my sons.  Puck shot a fargin skunk.  PEEE-YOU.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 15, 2022)

OMIGAWD -- Spread this around, folks!  This makes it sorta "official".

From Forbes:

Compounds in cannabis can prevent infection from the virus that causes Covid-19 by blocking its entry into cells, according to a study published this week by researchers affiliated with Oregon State University. A report on the research, *“Cannabinoids Block Cellular Entry of SARS-CoV-2 and the Emerging Variants,” *was published online on Monday by the _Journal of Natural Products_.









						Study Finds Cannabis Compounds Prevent Infection By Covid-19 Virus
					

Compounds in cannabis can prevent infection from the virus that causes Covid-19 by blocking its entry into cells, according to a study published this week by researchers affiliated with Oregon State University.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 15, 2022)

Wait -- "Ya say ya ain't satisfied; ya say ya want more for your money..."****

Turns out weed can CURE you from COVID:

“Orally bioavailable and with a long history of safe human use, these cannabinoids, isolated or in hemp extracts, have the potential to prevent _as well as treat infection by SARS-CoV-2_,” the researchers wrote in an abstract of the study. 

****That is a line from the Texaco Star man on the Ed Sullivan Show in the 50's


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> BTW, while most guns with silencers are just not that quite, (like on TV or movies), one exception is a .22 with subsonic ammo.  All I heard dam near was the hammer striking the cartridge. But dont tell anybody.  AR15 with suppressor sounds about the same as non silenced .22 rifle.  You can also buy super accurate single pump piston pellet guns that will outperform .22 LR.  For a price.  Bubba



I have a dual opposing piston .177 caliber tournament rifle that put 10 rounds from a machine rest into a 10 meter target, that made one hole measuring .144 because of paper spring back.  The opposing pistons cancel each other's enertia, and the trigger pull is adjustible in grams.  

It is subsonic and quite enough that I routinely target practiced in my back yard near the middle of inner city.



WeedHopper said:


> Can't believe my ass is up. God damn virus won't let me sleep. Headache from h.ell.



Commiseration and sympathy brother!  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

Morning Late for me
Ahh Coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

Oh and better than an electric blanket on a chilly cold night


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

And if you are lucky enough for a second to sleep over and make a sandwich of ya
Nice and toasty for sure


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2022)

Morning OFC.

@ Hopper....damn, get better.  I thought you had this once already.

Sure seems like this crap is making the rounds in this place.  Yoop still isn't posting.  Just like they said on Fox yesterday.....we are all gonna get this crap....shot or not.

Happy Shatterday.  Thinking about taking my boat motor to the shop and have it checked out.  Don't want to get out on the water an find out the thing won't start.  Plus this time of year they probably won't be busy.  If I wait until spring it might take a month to get it looked at.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.
> 
> @ Hopper....damn, get better.  I thought you had this once already.
> 
> ...


Did you see it run when you purchased it?
Depending on how long it was last used ie yrs ago or just last summer would be good to know.
If it was last in water in 2021 then most likely the water pump impeller is fine, they last quite a while when stored but they can dry out and become brittle. 
I would also change the plugs and clean out the carb bowl if you are tool handy, spray some carb cleaner into the carb orifice and all around the linkages on it.
Then light spray of oil, you can even spray some cleaner in it while running.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

The outboard mech get a lot of money when they touch your engines


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The outboard mech get a lot of money when they touch your engines


I know but that is the price of having toys.  I'm good at growing pot.....not working on engines I know nothing about.


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2022)

Where is Bubba ..... This isn't a day off.  Also haven't seen Hippie....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I know but that is the price of having toys.  I'm good at growing pot.....not working on engines I know nothing about.


That makes sense, I am cheap old bastard that learned to do everything myself when possible 
I have been that way all my life 
Hence Jack of Most trades


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

Too darn cold to come out and play


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The outboard mech get a lot of money when they touch your engines



yeah I got something they can touch


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Too darn cold to come out and play


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah I got something they can touch


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

@bigsur51


----------



## ness (Jan 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I was at a dump shooting rats with my sons.  Puck shot a fargin skunk.  PEEE-YOU.



Unca Walt that must have been loads of fun.  I hate rats.  Good idea for shooting place.  Skunk
Here is my Remington model 597.  I need to get my gun permit.  TJ has a conceal gun permit.  He carries it ever were.  At top is Jasmine little face.





@Roster Here are four of our dogs.  I have three more around somewhere.
Left to Right in the back
Maxs, Luna, Onyx, and Jasmine in front.   Maxs, Luna, Onyx are pit bull, bullmastiff, mix and Jasmine is pit bull and mutt.










Having deer meet tonight.   Deer meet is a gift from a friend.  Now I'm hungry.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Unca Walt that must have been loads of fun.  I hate rats.  Good idea for shooting place.  Skunk
> Here is my Remington model 597.  I need to get my gun permit.  TJ has a conceal gun permit.  He carries it ever were.  At top is Jasmine little face.
> View attachment 286275
> 
> ...


Love em Are you under there too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Unca Walt that must have been loads of fun.  I hate rats.  Good idea for shooting place.  Skunk
> Here is my Remington model 597.  I need to get my gun permit.  TJ has a conceal gun permit.  He carries it ever were.  At top is Jasmine little face.
> View attachment 286275
> 
> ...


Back Strap?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

Have to watch if you bring your deer to have dressed at a butcher
They steal your back straps


----------



## ness (Jan 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Love em Are you under there too



Roster under were.


----------



## ness (Jan 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have to watch if you bring your deer to have dressed at a butcher
> They steal your back straps



TJ and a friend get together, and they cut the dear up when we get one.  I do the cooking.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Roster under were.


I don't see you anywhere in underwaear


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

Under that dog pile LOL


----------



## ness (Jan 15, 2022)

He He He


----------



## ness (Jan 15, 2022)

Oh Ohhhhh.  Just when I sleep.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Where is Bubba ..... This isn't a day off.  Also haven't seen Hippie....


I'm here. Ain't sleeping worth a damn, yet that's all I really want to do.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Sure seems like this crap is making the rounds in this place.  Yoop still isn't posting.  Just like they said on Fox yesterday.....we are all gonna get this crap....shot or not.



Take Vitamin C and Vitamin D3 OTC tablets every day.  <-- Sez MySonTheDoctor.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm here. Ain't sleeping worth a damn, yet that's all I really want to do.



thanks for checking in

that is all we wanted to do when Swede and me got the boo hu flu…..so yeah , we slept a lot

it is supposed to be good for our lungs if we sleep on our stomachs , helps prevent fluid buildup 

we were sick last November , lost the entire month , stayed in bed  , no energy , sipped on chicken broth and popsicles…

anyway , I hope it goes away soon and you start feeling normal again…

when my hunger returned , it came back with a vengeance , I have gained 12 pounds in December and up to January , I got my fat pants out , the 38’s


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Take Vitamin C and Vitamin D3 OTC tablets every day.  <-- Sez MySonTheDoctor.



yep yep

and get some good vit d for maximum benefits


Important: Magnesium and Boron are essential to Vitamin D absorption. Magnesium is required for the conversion of Vitamin D into its active form, therefore if you consume Vitamin D without Magnesium supplementation, you may not effectively raise the level of Vitamin D in your body. Boron extends the half life of vitamin D. The longer the half life, the more vitamin D is available to be absorbed by your system. Boron also increases magnesium’s ability to be absorbed more efficiently by your body - supporting bone / cardiovascular health, immune function and much more. Summary: All three supplements work in synergy for optimal results.


here is the one we use


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 15, 2022)

*"fat pants...the 38’s" *<-- That was my size when I entered Basic Training.  I gained 47 pounds in Basic. TINS.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *"fat pants...the 38’s" *<-- That was my size when I entered Basic Training.  I gained 47 pounds in Basic. TINS.



wowzer!….how many years were you in bootcamp?

I would still be in basic training at Lackland if the TI would have found out how I circumnavigated the rules and graduate as one of only two airmen with an Outstanding , we never got caught


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286215


That is cold blooded.  LOL.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wowzer!….how many years were you in bootcamp?
> 
> I would still be in basic training at Lackland if the TI would have found out how I circumnavigated the rules and graduate as one of only two airmen with an Outstanding , we never got caught


Again, TINS:  I put on so much rock-muscle, had _stretch marks_ on my thighs and belly.  I went through a growth spurt that was un-fargin-real.  

Walked in at precisely 140#  

Left at 187#

AAHHH, now you got me started:  Useta crack walnuts with my biceps. <--TINS I saw it done in a Bob Hope comedy movie by that big ugly guy that always played the heavy.

Like this:  

Can't break an egg now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.
> 
> @ Hopper....damn, get better.  I thought you had this once already.
> 
> ...


I guess he is getting some needed sleep


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah I got something they can touch





pute said:


> Where is Bubba ..... This isn't a day off.  Also haven't seen Hippie....


I'm here.  Been feeling a little funky for about 2 weeks, mostly late and early, when tired.  Otherwise fine no temp yet.
occasional very slight headache. I usually never get headaches.  I think its regular cold and too much smoke.  Its been the great GDP forest fire here....smells like grape up in here.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm here. Ain't sleeping worth a damn, yet that's all I really want to do.


Same thing weedhopper is saying...sleep trouble..

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for checking in
> 
> that is all we wanted to do when Swede and me got the boo hu flu…..so yeah , we slept a lot
> 
> ...


Fat pants.  Most dress pants I have the same arraignment of colors in 34, 36 and 36 with a little stretch LOL!

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2022)

Thank god i had some pain pills i got from the dentist. I use them to stop the cough. Dont use them for anything else but a cough. Codeine blocks the signal that makes you want to cough.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thank god i had some pain pills i got from the dentist. I use them to stop the cough. Dont use them for anything else but a cough. Codeine blocks the signal that makes you want to cough.


Yes it does. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2022)

Might help with sleep too. It does me. Some folks get different effect and get up instead of down.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thank god i had some pain pills i got from the dentist. I use them to stop the cough. Dont use them for anything else but a cough. Codeine blocks the signal that makes you want to cough.


Does Vicodin do it also
Looks like it does help some what


----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2022)

Back from dropping of the boat motor at the repair shop.  4 weeks in the middle of winter.  Business must be good. Guy said about an hour to check it out.  130/hr labor rate.  I can live with that if nothing major is wrong.

Had to drive by the lake to get there......fargin Ice fishermen everywhere.  Hope they don't catch nothing.....those are MY Fish!!.  Better PUTEMBK!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Back from dropping of the boat motor at the repair shop.  4 weeks in the middle of winter.  Business must be good. Guy said about an hour to check it out.  !30/hr labor rate.  I can live with that if nothing major is wrong.
> 
> Had to drive by the lake to get there......fargin Ice fishermen everywhere.  Hope they don't catch nothing.....those are MY Fish!!.  Better PUTEMBK!!!!


Such a deal, hope he is an honest guy
Let us hope he never sold cars LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Where are all the old farts.  Time to check in.  You are all late for morning formation.  Guess I will just Stand Easy until you show up.  Better hutty or we will have to ARTICLE 15 your azz.


----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)

morning old farts. yall need to be taking zinc as well as the vitamins. when i had it i showed no signs. a lot of people around me are sick right now and know it, but there are a bunch that don't. i bet if they tested us at the shop we all would be positive. S-H-I-T is everywhere.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2022)

That's because everything with a cold protein is picked up by those fking test and called Covid.


----------



## stain (Jan 16, 2022)

Get your sweet potatoes suspended on toothpicks in the mason jars and put in the south window. (or under the grow lights) That way you have big slips by the time to plant come spring.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Back from dropping of the boat motor at the repair shop.  4 weeks in the middle of winter.  Business must be good. Guy said about an hour to check it out.  130/hr labor rate.  I can live with that if nothing major is wrong.
> 
> Had to drive by the lake to get there......fargin Ice fishermen everywhere.  Hope they don't catch nothing.....those are MY Fish!!.  Better PUTEMBK!!!!


I wonder if one of those air boats like they use on the bayou would go on ice? Well, if it did steering would likely be non existant I guess.  Mongo's head hurt now.

bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

stain said:


> Get your sweet potatoes suspended on toothpicks in the mason jars and put in the south window. (or under the grow lights) That way you have big slips by the time to plant come spring.
> 
> View attachment 286336


She seems unusually happy to have found that.

Bubba


----------



## Slowflow (Jan 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Chesterfield, Lucky Strike Green, Spud, Wings, Picayune, Parliament, Old Gold, Pall Mall, Philip Morris, Benson & Hedges, Raleigh, Kent, Salem-don't smoke 'em...
> 
> I don't think any of the above are still made.


I remember my aunt smoking Virginia slims.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I wonder if one of those air boats like they use on the bayou would go on ice? Well, if it did steering would likely be non existant I guess.  Mongo's head hurt now.
> 
> bubba


I'd bet they'd steer the same. They use a big weather vane type thingie behind the prop.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)

Be the 1st to win for 2022 Enter today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)

One for @Tattered Old Graywolf


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 17, 2022)

Well -- Dang.

Folks, this ole sojer had a rough coupla days...

Got to feeling a tad shaky, sorta like kinda weak when I was walking down to count iguanas... and stranger still feeding my peacocks.  So I decided to take a nap for an hour.

After half an hour laying down, my pulse felt funny.  Decided to check my B/P:

220/170 <-- Oooooooh shiiiitt. 

Pulse rate: 160  <-- Ooooooooh double-shiiiiitttt

So I rechecked.  With Herself's little meter.  Same numbers.  My Beautiful Witch got Scooter on the horn (I paid for his education****, and I have REALLY gotten all my investment back!)

Scooter's words:  "Do NOT drive Daddy to the hospital.  Call 911 and declare *emergency*. Dad is at the edge of a stroke."

The most amazing thing:  I live in a rural part of Floriduh.  TWO fargin EMT trucks showed up at the Chateau in _less_ than five minutes!! Very professional.  They did it all just like the TV programs I don't watch.

At the horsepistol, I cannot remember the events for some time.  But I wound up in a bed with wires all over me while sumbody stuck me in the belly (?) with a big needle and sumbody else gave me a pill or two or three (I dunno) to swallow.

The attention over the next 36 hours was odd -- First off, I was wearing street clothes in a bed in a private room -- still had my fargin _shoes_ on as I laid there for a dozen hours.

Folks coming in and out jabbing both arms with blood thinners and heartbeat meds and whatnot.

Also, got that shot that makes you pee gallons.  Since my bod was naive to it (never had it before) it worked great.  Filled four of those jugs with the handles, laying in bed -- fully clothed -- and sorta turning on my side.  Tricky not to take a bath.  Boys have an advantage here.

I got out late last night.  When I woke up at home here an hour ago, I took my BP and Pulse:

116/69    and    61

I's baaaaack!  Harder to kill than a bad habit.  Seems my problem was something I should pass on to youse guys -- as it just might save one of _your_ old arses: 

As you get _very_ older  the regular meds you have been taking for the last 20 years or so that have worked so very well...

...Well, they don't -- all of a sudden sometimes.  So by simply changing one med (carvedilol) by adding another half to the twice-daily dose and adding another different but common med...

Bingo!  I was pulled back from that cliff by those money-grubbing, evil doctors.

****Paid his loans off as a susprise graduation present when he got his License To Kill.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well -- Dang.
> 
> Folks, this ole sojer had a rough coupla days...
> 
> ...


Got Lucky Man good to see you still around, good to hear you did not wait to call your son
Must have been a real eye opener . Glad you are back Brother


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 17, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I wonder if one of those air boats like they use on the bayou would go on ice? Well, if it did steering would likely be non existant I guess.  Mongo's head hurt now.
> bubba



You can always sail on ice.








ROSTERMAN said:


> One for @Tattered Old Graywolf
> View attachment 286363



There is an algorithm and smart phone download for that decision matrix now.



Unca Walt said:


> Well -- Dang.
> 
> Folks, this ole sojer had a rough coupla days...
> 
> ...



Well shit!  Glad you yet again escaped the jaws of death brother Walt and are again feeling your usual charming self.  Did they reveal you what caused the excursion??


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)

My Bike
Walt's Bike


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well -- Dang.
> 
> Folks, this ole sojer had a rough coupla days...
> 
> ...


Walt I take carvedilol. Mine are little white 3.125mg that I cut in half and take three times a day. I was supposed to take two one times a day but that shit didn't work for me. I had to spread them out and take less. My BP is normal that way. The other way was too much at one time. I couldn't even stand up without getting dizzy and my PR was way to low. Sometimes you have to figure the dosage out and tell the doc to fk himself.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)

@pute did you ever hear anymore on your outboard?


----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well -- Dang.
> 
> Folks, this ole sojer had a rough coupla days...
> 
> ...


Glad you are ok Walt.  Lesson learned ..... Call 911!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 17, 2022)

Hot dam Unca , glad ya are still with us!


----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @pute did you ever hear anymore on your outboard?


No, on a wait list.  Said it would be a few weeks.  Can't imagine how long it would take in the busy months.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)

pute said:


> No, on a wait list.  Said it would be a few weeks.  Can't imagine how long it would take in the busy months.


Wants to make you feel like you got your moneys worth when he bends you over backwards


----------



## Steve1 (Jan 17, 2022)

Good Morning OFC
Unca Walt, glad you're ok


----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Wants to make you feel like you got your moneys worth when he bends you over backwards


Instructions were to only check and advise.  Quoted 1 hr/$130. If anything major I will buy a new one.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> There is an algorithm and smart phone download for that decision matrix now.
> Well shit!  Glad you yet again escaped the jaws of death brother Walt and are again feeling your usual charming self.  Did they reveal you what caused the excursion??


Yes.  I can give you the Cliff Notes.  But Scooter has taught me more about this kind of thing (in excruciating, but fascinating fargin detail) that I won't go into.

1. Blood clot prevention injection (blood thinner):  There is a tiny portion of the upper left chamber of your heart that will get blood "stuck" in a pocket during atrialfibrillation (300 beats per minute shot from there).  And atrialfibrillation in spades, doubled, is what I had.   Stuck blood = coagulated blood = stroke

2. Special pee-maker shot.  *IF* you have water build-up in your lungs because your heart is beating so fargin fast, this shot will make you pisss a quart.  Every FIVE minutes. 
NOTE FROM SCOOTER:  If you get this shot and nuffin happens, that means you are NOT overloaded with water everywhere, and your bod ignores it. Kewl, eh?

3. INCREASE dosage -- just by half -- of the delightful teeny pill I have been taking for 20 years to lower my Blood Pressure. Bingo. BP is a lovely *116/69 *<-- Not too shabby for a thoroughly beat-up 81-year old, eh wot?

Lemme tellya how handy it is to have the absolute best doctor in FL and OR (those two I can prove) at your call 24/7/365.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 17, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286372
> 
> My Bike
> Walt's Bike
> View attachment 286373


Take a truly parental, _close_ look at the hotrod bikes.  These bikes have disappeared from the planet for a substantial reason:

Kid is going along and either bumps into something (curb) or small ditch.  Or, he goes to slow down by dragging his feet like kids always do. The ape-hanger idiot handlebars are so high up, the reversed leverage is so bad, the kid cannot stop his forward movement like he could on a real bike. It was like swinging on hands and wrists.





All the actions in the above paragraphs were in lawsuits for kids getting injured or even de-balled by the STEEL VERTICAL ROD they called the gear shifting lever.

The figure on the left is the bike's shift lever.




Anything happen to y'all when you rode, Rosty?  BTW:  The word "peanuts" describes reality a few moments after you hit the lever with Mr Happy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 17, 2022)

it is all about being safe so I stick to the easy stuff


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Take a truly parental, _close_ look at the hotrod bikes.  These bikes have disappeared from the planet for a substantial reason:
> 
> Kid is going along and either bumps into something (curb) or small ditch.  Or, he goes to slow down by dragging his feet like kids always do. The ape-hanger idiot handlebars are so high up, the reversed leverage is so bad, the kid cannot stop his forward movement like he could on a real bike. It was like swinging on hands and wrists.
> View attachment 286375
> ...


I had an all chrome one as a kid. Still have both balls. They were pretty much made for pulling wheelies and showing off.

Glad you survived! Minnesota Fats is looking for a rematch, but I'm sure he won't mind waiting a bit longer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Take a truly parental, _close_ look at the hotrod bikes.  These bikes have disappeared from the planet for a substantial reason:
> 
> Kid is going along and either bumps into something (curb) or small ditch.  Or, he goes to slow down by dragging his feet like kids always do. The ape-hanger idiot handlebars are so high up, the reversed leverage is so bad, the kid cannot stop his forward movement like he could on a real bike. It was like swinging on hands and wrists.
> View attachment 286375
> ...


Nope never I still have all my balls





Glad you are feeling better


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 17, 2022)

Did that tornado get close to ya, Walt?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Did that tornado get close to ya, Walt?


About 100 miles.  Other side of Floriduh.  25 years ago, I wuz living in Coral Springs.  A tornado came through, and it really did sound like a freight train without the whistle.

It bounced. No shiit.  We watched it going along looking like a sewing machine needle.  Missed us by 1/4 mile.  Zerio damage to anything of mine.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 18, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I wonder if one of those air boats like they use on the bayou would go on ice? *Well, if it did steering would likely be non existant I guess.*  Mongo's head hurt now.
> bubba


bubs:  Them air boats will go everywhere but hill climbing.  I was on a guy's blow-job, hawg huntin' up in the middle of Floriduh (Brahma Island), and we saw a hawg go running across a field.  

We were zooming along in the lake, and the crazy bastage turns the sumbitch _on a fargin dime in the water_ (which kinda answers one part of your steering question) and heads for shore at full speed. 

UP we go onto the grass. Propeller roaring, he begins chasing down the hawg with the fargin boat.  We are no longer withing fifty yards of the water, and he is gaining.

The _hawg_ turns, _he_ turns.  (<-- answering your question fully) After a while, he cuts the engine, bails out -- and tackles the hawg.  A man's man, no error.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Miss Layla is my alarm clock.....................


----------



## stain (Jan 18, 2022)

Morning wave.....


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2022)

Morning OFC.  My dog has a built in alarm clock..... uncanny.....6:37 ever fargin day.

Beautiful sunrise today.   With a nice day to follow.  More trimming and my usually walk.

My next door neighbor just came down with the crap.   Had all the jabs and still has it.  Just about everybody on the block has now had it and one death.  I am getting sick ant tired of this shittty crap.

Stay tuned tomorrow for another episode of ..... WE ARE ALL FK'ED


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  My dog has a built in alarm clock..... uncanny.....6:37 ever fargin day.
> 
> Beautiful sunrise today.   With a nice day to follow.  More trimming and my usually walk.
> 
> ...




are you sure about 6:37 and it’s not 6:36 or 6:38?


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2022)

6:37 sharp!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

pute said:


> 6:37 sharp!!!!











						Angel Number 637 Meaning: Serve Diligently
					

Angel number 637 urges you to serve diligently by making series of short-term steps that will bring your dreams and goals into reality.




					www.sunsigns.org


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 18, 2022)

pute said:


> 6:37 sharp!!!!




that is what I figured and it explains a lot




*Is 637/666 Proportional?*
Are you looking to find out whether 637/666 form a proportion? In this article we'll compare these two to determine if there is a proportional ratio between 637/666.

Let's get to it! Let’s go Brandon!

Okay, so first off we are referring to this is a proportion, but it can also be considered a ratio. The question we are really asking here is whether 637/666 in a different proportion. Let's look at it visually and use letters to explain how proportions work:
AB = CD

Now these look like fractions and we could call the top number of each a numerator and the bottom number of each the denominator but, when working with proportions we need to refer to them differently.

The numbers in the A and D positions are called the "extremes" and the numbers in the B and C position are called the "means".


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that is what I figured and it explains a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


637 will be the amount the outboard repair man charges $637.00


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2022)

^^^^^smoking some good s*** huh.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^^smoking some good s*** huh.


Still riding the cookies from late last night


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

Still a Fav


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 18, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^^smoking some good s*** huh.



some 15 month cured ecsd x Ogers and Guatemalan coffee

edit: and some home made Swedish chocolate funge


----------



## stain (Jan 18, 2022)

@ROOSTERMAN My other fav...... Should say diesel starter. Once it gets started. It keeps going and going........


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  My dog has a built in alarm clock..... uncanny.....6:37 ever fargin day.
> 
> Beautiful sunrise today.   With a nice day to follow.  More trimming and my usually walk.
> 
> ...


Does daylight savings time effect the dog, or do you guys even have that crap out there?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> About 100 miles.  Other side of Floriduh.  25 years ago, I wuz living in Coral Springs.  A tornado came through, and it really did sound like a freight train without the whistle.
> 
> It bounced. No shiit.  We watched it going along looking like a sewing machine needle.  Missed us by 1/4 mile.  Zerio damage to anything of mine.


Last one I was in was a bouncer. That was back when my buddy Redskin was still alive. We were in my little Caviler, bought especially for the Flint to Detroit commute, on our way home. Usually, when we'd gotten through the worst of the traffic tie ups and had made it to 23 North, I'd sock it down and make up lost time. We'd usually cruse 85-90 all the way. A couple of guys get thirsty after a long day, ya know. 
We get up by Fenton and I back down to 60. Redskin looks in the mirrors for cops and then looks me in the face as if to say ***? I told him I'd hit it again when I saw what the tornado was going to do next. "What tornado?"
I pointed off to the right just as it pealed all the sheet metal off the side of a barn, then bounced across in front of us, and tore up a huge tree on a golf course.
I could tell by what it did to that tree that it was strong enough to launch a couple of dudes in a little bitty car a few hundred yards. She bounced back across 4 lanes and tore the front porch off a farm house, skittered down the ditch, and bounced again toward a factory on the left. She stayed there long enough that I put the peddle on the firewall and got past it. Funny thing was, no rain, no dark, evil looking skies, just a little tornado. Weird.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 18, 2022)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That last part.  I can 'splain it.

Tornados are caused by two air masses passing under/over/alongside each other. Unequal heating adds to the juicyness.  Could be a sorta ordinary day otherwise.

But now, picture a hot dog standing up between two twenty-foot long boards moving in opposite (parallel) directions.  The hot dog is the interface between the boards.

While the boards aren't going too fast, the closer they squeeze together, the thinner and FASTER that there hot dog spins.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 18, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Does Vicodin do it also
> Looks like it does help some what





Unca Walt said:


> bubs:  Them air boats will go everywhere but hill climbing.  I was on a guy's blow-job, hawg huntin' up in the middle of Floriduh (Brahma Island), and we saw a hawg go running across a field.
> 
> We were zooming along in the lake, and the crazy bastage turns the sumbitch _on a fargin dime in the water_ (which kinda answers one part of your steering question) and heads for shore at full speed.
> 
> ...


Yes, rethinking the difficulty steering on ice, it dawned on me water wouldn't be a lot better on water. So, I figure the dam fan must move with the steering?

Bubba


----------



## Dude (Jan 18, 2022)

My 5 cents


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2022)

4 pm mountain time means time to get high for me.  Golen pineapple to start.


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Does daylight savings time effect the dog, or do you guys even have that crap out there?


Yes takes her about a week to adjust....she is locked in on time because she knows it is pee, shit and breakfast in that order.  As far as 37 munutes past the hour.....ask her....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

Just sitting here with my knife in my hand, saying where did it all go wrong.


----------



## Dude (Jan 18, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just sitting here with my knife in my hand


A knife in hand. _'An armed man is a citizen.'_ Hey, what's wrong?..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 18, 2022)

Dude said:


> A knife in hand. _'An armed man is a citizen.'_ Hey, what's wrong?..






There's a figgon picture


----------



## boo (Jan 18, 2022)

Dude said:


> A knife in hand. _'An armed man is a citizen.'_ Hey, what's wrong?..


roster needs the heavy artillery...he don't screw around dude...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 18, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yes, rethinking the difficulty steering on ice, it dawned on me water wouldn't be a lot better on water. So, I figure the dam fan must move with the steering?
> 
> Bubba


Engine and prop are stationary. It's the vanes or rudders in behind the prop that move direction.


----------



## pute (Jan 18, 2022)

Dude said:


> A knife in hand. _'An armed man is a citizen.'_ Hey, what's wrong?..


Wow Dude, welcome!  You are reading about us....tell  us a little about you.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 18, 2022)

Hey, Boo! Lookie what I found for ya.





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Bubba (Jan 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Engine and prop are stationary. It's the vanes or rudders in behind the prop that move direction.View attachment 286428


Like an airplanes rudder...

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Jan 19, 2022)

Man there is nothing better then being on the St Johns river in an airboat as the sun is setting..  watching the gators
breeching during mating season, 12ft gators rising up almost halfway out of the water in a show of strength.. 

She's a nice looking craft brother, have fun.

What a week..  Finally got out of that 4runner.   Found a guy wanting a truck/trade situation and I think I did pretty
dang good.  Now driving a 2008 Buick Lucerne with 38K miles on it. 




 Carfax showing oil changes from get go and
that mileage is real..  turns out they live here and Michigan, only drove it 4mos a year.  But daughter living down here drove it from time to time to keep it up..   

Then 2 days ago, Covid..   I think the vaccination helped because it's like bad cold symptoms and no energy.. and boy were the plants thirsty after missing a day... lol.


----------



## Carty (Jan 19, 2022)

Then I was so jealous over Hippie420's boat,  I had to make this...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Wow Dude, welcome!  You are reading about us....tell  us a little about you.


I know exactly who we are dealing with I ran his INS ser # and I see you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

Good to have friends at Homeland


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 19, 2022)

Mod question.  When I go to forums, and scroll down to see who is here, I see X number of members and a ton of guests.  Always way more guests.  Can the guests see everything the members see?  If so, is there a way to post for members only to see?  I'm just thinking about all the meth heads that live within walking distance of my drying facility.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

Bugs Not sure on the number of quests myself but Putes or hopper should know
That seems like a heck of a lot of people to be searching weed forums at this ungodly hour.
Good question.
But I believe a guest can read, but just not post on site or have access to other members info. that members have. ie your posts or pics linked to you and postings and your activity on site.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 19, 2022)

Thanks Roster. Now for a pinch hit and hopefully back to sleep for another hour.  Otherwise I will have to call Big's Bedtime Stories with the coffee girls.  See ya in another hour or 2.  Ton of lower back pain. Slept in wrong position so far this evening.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Thanks Roster. Now for a pinch hit and hopefully back to sleep for another hour.  Otherwise I will have to call Big's Bedtime Stories with the coffee girls.  See ya in another hour or 2.  Ton of lower back pain. Slept in wrong position so far this evening.


Yep Im doing the same


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 19, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yes, rethinking the difficulty steering on ice, it dawned on me water wouldn't be a lot better on water. So, I figure the dam fan must move with the steering?
> 
> Bubba


Ya broke da code.   If you could put a paraglide chute on top with enuf horsiepower, you could _fly_ the dang thing and turn circles in the air.

When my guy wuz chasing the hawg, he was maneuvering ON LAND.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Thanks Roster. Now for a pinch hit and hopefully back to sleep for another hour.  Otherwise I will have to call Big's Bedtime Stories with the coffee girls.  See ya in another hour or 2.  Ton of lower back pain. Slept in wrong position so far this evening.


I fell asleep in my chair LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 19, 2022)

Lower back whiney and snively this morning, but not crippling, so I hope I'm making progress.  Not sleeping on my left side seems to be the key.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 19, 2022)

Good morning 

Unca , all the best at the Docs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Unca , all the best at the Docs


Second that


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Mod question.  When I go to forums, and scroll down to see who is here, I see X number of members and a ton of guests.  Always way more guests.  Can the guests see everything the members see?  If so, is there a way to post for members only to see?  I'm just thinking about all the meth heads that live within walking distance of my drying facility.


This is not a Private forum. So ppl can ghost or hang out and see what the site is all about before they register. We have lots of members here that was just guest for quite awhile before they joined.
They can't post or see your profile info.
How would they know where you live just by reading your threads?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This is not a Private forum. So ppl can ghost or hang out and see what the site is all about before the register. We have lots of members here that was just guest for quite awhile before they joined.
> They can't post or see your profile info.
> How would they know where you live just by reading your threads?




I live out on the high plains of eastern Colorado…

right over there


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Mod question.  When I go to forums, and scroll down to see who is here, I see X number of members and a ton of guests.  Always way more guests.  Can the guests see everything the members see?  If so, is there a way to post for members only to see?  I'm just thinking about all the meth heads that live within walking distance of my drying facility.


This is the internet....which is the same as the wild wild west.  Careful on posting private info.


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2022)

Go to setting, click on privacy.  You can limit the people seeing your posts there.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Go to setting, click on privacy.  You can limit the people seeing your posts there.


Where is that setting buttons


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2022)

Click on your avatar beside your mail on the top right. Then click on privacy...bingo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2022)

Pute is correct.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute is correct.
> 
> View attachment 286470


I can not find this on my profile how did you open that page  How you feeling any better


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

I found it


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I found it


No no... don't go there...danger Danger Danger Will Robinson...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 19, 2022)

Carty said:


> Then 2 days ago, Covid..   I think the vaccination helped because it's like bad cold symptoms and no energy.. and boy were the plants thirsty after missing a day... lol.


I'm a pureblood, and I got the same effects. It was just a general crappy feeling with absolutely no energy. Crawling outta bed and going to the toilet and back is about all I felt like doing. Slept a ton; well, more like little catnaps rather than a long, restful sleep. 19 days in and I'm feeling pretty good, but the energy level isn't up to par quite yet. Haven't drank a beer or smoked a bowl since New Year's Eve.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2022)

Know the feeling Hippie. This shit hangs on like a crazy ass girlfriend you can't get rid of..


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2022)

^^^just like My wife......50 years later....here I am.

Damn Ice storm outside.  I just went out to get the mail and almost did a header.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm a pureblood, and I got the same effects. It was just a general crappy feeling with absolutely no energy. Crawling outta bed and going to the toilet and back is about all I felt like doing. Slept a ton; well, more like little catnaps rather than a long, restful sleep. 19 days in and I'm feeling pretty good, but the energy level isn't up to par quite yet. Haven't drank a beer or smoked a bowl since New Year's Eve.




same symptoms here and 90 days later there is still some residual symptoms…energy level , annoying cough at random times , and acid indigestion which is unusual for me cause I’ve never had it and I have been eating jalapeños for 30 years

now if I eat some oatmeal I get heartburn

but I’m working on that , I have a plan with some probiotics and other supplements so I can try and whoop this

i hope Unca for some good news at the docs


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 19, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^just like My wife......50 years later....here I am.
> 
> Damn Ice storm outside.  I just went out to get the mail and almost did a header.




same here man ……only when I went outside I saw one of the coffee girls and almost got some head


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2022)

Fargin head monster.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> same symptoms here and 90 days later there is still some residual symptoms…energy level , annoying cough at random times , and acid indigestion which is unusual for me cause I’ve never had it and I have been eating jalapeños for 30 years
> 
> now if I eat some oatmeal I get heartburn
> 
> ...


Brother that fking cough is kicking my ass. I've had it for weeks. One minute I'm fine and doing okay and the next minute I'm coughing up a lung that's mostly a dry cough. Very aggravating. Not to mention my sinuse headaches.


----------



## stain (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 19, 2022)

nancy escorting joe to the bathroom...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2022)

Joe has no balls.


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2022)

Good night...stoned as a mother fk'r


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 20, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 286488


They do, and that grip is familiar.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Ya broke da code.   If you could put a paraglide chute on top with enuf horsiepower, you could _fly_ the dang thing and turn circles in the air.
> 
> When my guy wuz chasing the hawg, he was maneuvering ON LAND.


Sounds almost like they are part hover craft! Apparently they are fairly stabile 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I fell asleep in my chair LOL


 Yup. Common occurrence around here!

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Jan 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Brother that fking cough is kicking my ass. I've had it for weeks. One minute I'm fine and doing okay and the next minute I'm coughing up a lung that's mostly a dry cough. Very aggravating. Not to mention my sinuse headaches.



Ughh..  She has the cough and indigestion part, where I have the no energy.   Yo  Hippie,  your so right about the sleeping..  cat naps, often.  I have to go Monday to get my pain pump refilled and I'm dreading just getting myself there..  lol.  Luckily a good buddy just sent me samples of his gear.  This guy slow dries it for 3wks.. then jars it up
for 2mos before he even considers sharing it.  Gotta be some of the best weed I've ever had the honor of smoking..
Sending him an original pack of Neville's Haze as I trust him to make seeds and not many others... 

Loving this Buick too..  haven't had one since the 73 LeSabre sled..


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Sounds almost like they are part hover craft! Apparently they are fairly stabile
> 
> Bubba


The biggest danger would be hitting another airboat.  Never heard of it happenin' though.  They are built with such a low center of gravity that they are nearly impossibobble to turn over.  

Does it show?  I love the fargin things. Pure fun.  And you can go fishin' where those without airboats absolutely cannot.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2022)

pute said:


> This is the internet....which is the same as the wild wild west.  Careful on posting private info.


Unless you are the type that other folks' parents told you were very dangerous and should never be furgled with.

I am a "public" figure.  The difference is that I really AM easy to find and I _*know*_ it, unlike those innocents that _think_ they are anonymous.

Just sayin'.


----------



## stain (Jan 20, 2022)

Everything you say/post on line. IS being used against your social credit score....
I don't give a flying truck...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

Thought of our Chicken Lovers here 
Cool add on would be funny to see your birds wearing this


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thought of our Chicken Lovers here
> Cool add on would be funny to see your birds wearing this
> View attachment 286495


@bigsur51 *<-- YOU GOTTA GET A SET OF MUSCLES FOR YOUR BIRDIE!!!*


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2022)

@bigsur51 You gotta try this with yours:


----------



## Bubba (Jan 20, 2022)

stain said:


> Everything you say/post on line. IS being used against your social credit score....
> I don't give a flying truck...
> 
> View attachment 286494


Worse than that, I saw an instance where a bank obtained data on a hospitals cancer patients and used that to dink credit....

Own a smart fridge? It reads Fred's in everything you put in it. And when it's used up. Drink a lot? Eat unhealthy? Hmmm wonder who can see this info.

I knew social media like face book was a privacy invasion device, but I totally missed smart phones....there is no privacy, sorry it's gone, and is getting further and further away, at about the speed of light or so.


Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jan 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286500


Or, buy a roll with printing. Which side is it on,?
Yes folks, the Rosterman is Correct!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Or, buy a roll with printing. Which side is it on,?
> Yes folks, the Rosterman is Correct!
> 
> Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

Now I wanna know why The Coffee gals have been slacking lately
Get on it


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 20, 2022)

I have taught my chickens a lot of tricks and if I went mainstream I would be a rich man today

but I’m not gonna sell out my soul to the devil by pimping my birds out for the almighty dollar 

or my other talented pets…

pets lives matter!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I have taught my chickens a lot of tricks and if I went mainstream I would be a rich man today
> 
> but I’m not gonna sell out my soul to the devil by pimping my birds out for the almighty dollar
> 
> ...


You don't have to go far to collect eggs LOL
Do they sheit in a litter box or all over the house


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You don't have to go far to collect eggs LOL
> Do they sheit in a litter box or all over the house


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You don't have to go far to collect eggs LOL
> *Do they sheit in a litter box or all over the house*


Gotta luv them city kids... (*snork*)


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 20, 2022)

All in style for the weather ….I like the summer uniforms more than the winter ones….


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Glare ice covers everything outside.  Nothing is moving.  Rush hour is a parking lot. I'm not going anywhere until this mess clears up.

Great...instead of coffee girls we get chickens, cats and dogs having sex and who knows what is next... 

Ok things are back to normal.....now I can have my coffee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

You Can do Better


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2022)

I just watched this, showed it to Herself, and watched it again while she did.

I am fargin exhausted.  The Go-Pro guy is in pinnacle, tip-top, unbelievable condition... He beat the crap outa me, and I wuz just watching.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> @bigsur51 You gotta try this with yours:






I will give it a shot and post the results…


say , are you in this photo?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Glare ice covers everything outside.  Nothing is moving.  Rush hour is a parking lot. I'm not going anywhere until this mess clears up.
> 
> Great...instead of coffee girls we get chickens, cats and dogs having sex and who knows what is next...
> 
> Ok things are back to normal.....now I can have my coffee.


Just wait
Who knows what lurks in the back of Rosters mind


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just wait
> Who knows what lurks in the back of Rosters mind


I'm sure it will all spill out sooner than later.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2022)

Nope. Everything in Rosters head is rolling around like bbs in a match box.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You don't have to go far to collect eggs LOL
> Do they sheit in a litter box or all over the house



His and Hers --


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I will give it a shot and post the results…
> 
> 
> say , are you in this photo?
> ...


Aww... now that's creepy.  I STILL HAVE my IBM-Issue slide rule.  Solved all my A/C equations with it.


----------



## kevinn (Jan 20, 2022)

When I went to college there were no calculators. We had to learn how to a slide rule for chemistry.  1/3 of the class flunked out.  A while back, I asked my son if he knew what it was.  Had no idea.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 20, 2022)

kevinn said:


> When I went to college there were no calculators. We had to learn how to a slide rule for chemistry.  1/3 of the class flunked out.  A while back, I asked my son if he knew what it was.  Had no idea.


Calculators. First ones I saw cost 100 bucks, which was expensive back then. They only did addition, subtractions, multiplication and division.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> His and Hers --
> View attachment 286520
> View attachment 286521
> View attachment 286522
> ...


 OK now I have to
Do you really put these on your chickens


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2022)

I stopped at an antique store in Maggie Valley while on a moonshine-buying trip.  There onna table was an old plumb-bob.  The antique store guy did not know what it was.

I feel old.  I was a surveyor for three years.  They really don't use them anymore.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 20, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Calculators. First ones I saw cost 100 bucks, which was expensive back then. They only did addition, subtractions, multiplication and division.
> 
> Bubba


And don't forget you had to use Reverse Polish Notation.  <-- First time I heard that, I thought sumbody was pulling the long bow, and would soon send me out to get some prop wash.

And why do I remember having to insert some kind of strip in it?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> And don't forget you had to use Reverse Polish Notation.  <-- First time I heard that, I thought sumbody was pulling the long bow, and would soon send me out to get some prop wash.
> 
> And why do I remember having to insert some kind of strip in it?


I didn't buy one back then, I could add subtract multiply and divide already!

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2022)

1st calculator I ever seen was one my Mom brought home when she worked for an IT company many many yrs ago in Dallas.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I stopped at an antique store in Maggie Valley while on a moonshine-buying trip.  There onna table was an old plumb-bob.  The antique store guy did not know what it was.
> 
> I feel old.  I was a surveyor for three years.  They really don't use them anymore.  View attachment 286525


I still have a few. If a two dollar plumb bob says one thing, and your two thousand dollar laser says another, it's time to send the laser in for recalibration.
Spent many a day of my young life on the other end of a water level.


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2022)

Due diligence is done downstairs. Turned out to be a nice day I'm going to walk.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 20, 2022)

Talked to our brother Yoop just before lunch. He's still in the hospital. Say your prayers for him. He said to tell you all that he loves ya.

More details at Woody's Playhouse.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 20, 2022)

kevinn said:


> When I went to college there were no calculators. We had to learn how to a slide rule for chemistry.  1/3 of the class flunked out.  A while back, I asked my son if he knew what it was.  Had no idea.



There were desk top size Burroughs mechanical calculators that took forever.  If you entered N divided by 10,000,000, you could leave and come back after it had time to rotate 10,000,000 revolutions.  Electronic calculators opened the world for me as a engineer.

I carried a 6" slide rule in my pocket until my first four function plus a constant handheld calculator in 1970.  I still have it, a 12", and my E6-B circular flight slide rule.



Bubba said:


> Calculators. First ones I saw cost 100 bucks, which was expensive back then. They only did addition, subtractions, multiplication and division. Bubba



I paid $39.95 for my first four function calculator and $117.00 for my second scientific calculator.  I still have a Ti-59, one of the first programmable calculators.


----------



## stain (Jan 20, 2022)

Amazing that allot of people can't even use a measuring tape much less a slide rule. Someone should open a school to teach how to use old tec measuring tools. Calipers. abacus, slid rule ect.ect. 

Want this tape measurer.... whistle....


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2022)

Back from the walk.  Bit brisk but sun was shining and no wind so it was fine.  Lake is totally frozen and has been for a couple of weeks.  Ice fishermen are starting to show up with the ice getting thicker. I never got into ice fishing.  Boring just sitting there......not my cup of tea.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

Walt's 1st Calculator


----------



## boo (Jan 20, 2022)

done with the docs for the week, think I'm gonna smoke some blue dream and then go finish trimming the girl crush...not a big yielder but it appears to be the best...after a week of drying she still sticks to the sides of the jars...movin slow today...did too much at the gym...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 20, 2022)

hey before you go Boo , what do you think about these new coffee Shoppe uniforms?….

the girls want a change….


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2022)

Boring


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Boring




but but it has the Angie Seal of Approval!…..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

Just saw something interesting in the news. People with dementia have big problems after 5-6 pm. 
But could not remember why


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Boring


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2022)

Yopper is sick guys make sure you pray or whatever it is you do. This is his thread.
He is an awesome brother.
Hippie spoke to him and knows more about it. I'll let Hippie say whatever he feels is cool.


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2022)

Sad to hear this.  Hippie, how bad is he.  I assume it is covid.  Praying for him to get better.  He has had this thread on multiple sites.  

By the way don't complain to much about the coffee girls.  At least they are girls.  The future is coming and Woke will be a part of it.  Here is a picture of a guy competing against girls.  Should have his nuts cut off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 20, 2022)

to h 


ell with those bitchez, I like 'em a little less bothered with garments...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2022)

Pute his Covid has been taken care of. He has cancer. Like I said Hippie knows him much better and has actually talked to him. We all love Yopper. He has been around a long time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2022)

^^^^^^Saturday night heading downtown for a 5-year-old to rape.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

*His Music will Live on*
_*Even if he is Gone
Sleep the deep sleep Brother*_
*Sleep Well*​


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 21, 2022)

Really? Meatloaf? Between my real work, Constantly keeping the humidifiers filled in the dry area,  Running our last kid in the house to games and practice, Keeping up on the weather and checking in here - I don't get to see much news anymore and I think I am a lot happier.  We were standing in line at the local box grocery store and one of the ladies mags had a big story about Willie Nelson passing on.  Anyone who goes in the next day or 2 , to the grocery store can look.  But, Willie still kickin.  I honestly never cared for the music.  I'd listen to it, the whole bases loaded song with who, Lita Ford, I don't mean any disrespect to anyone especially Meatloaf  May he rest in peace he accomplished more in life than I can dream of. Great for him.  I just never did...  I honestly know just one or 2 people who don't care for the movie the Godfather.  To each his own and hopefully his passing was peaceful and painless.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 21, 2022)

2nd cup of coffee and first full bowl... Mannnnn, Them Marlboro lights are calling me..   I'm f'n fighting that stuff today..   Gosh their F'N nasty.   Anybody..  Quitting Cocaine wasn't this hard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 21, 2022)

I just read his Wiki page.  What an exceptional career.  Wow.  Again I meant no disrespect to him or his fans.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I just read his Wiki page.  What an exceptional career.  Wow.  Again I meant no disrespect to him or his fans.


No problem Bro
I only really liked the one song BOH and had a few tapes for the car way back when he was Hot.
But yep Good Life indeed


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt's 1st Calculator
> View attachment 286532



My Rokudan (6th degree blackbelt) Kendo master also has a Godan (5th degree blackbelt) in abacus.  You can do higher math on them.



WeedHopper said:


> Yopper is sick guys make sure you pray or whatever it is you do. This is his thread.  He is an awesome brother. Hippie spoke to him and knows more about it. I'll let Hippie say whatever he feels is cool.





WeedHopper said:


> Pute his Covid has been taken care of. He has cancer. Like I said Hippie knows him much better and has actually talked to him. We all love Yopper. He has been around a long time.



Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  Do we know what kind of cancer?



Bugus_Monkey said:


> 2nd cup of coffee and first full bowl... Mannnnn, Them Marlboro lights are calling me..   I'm f'n fighting that stuff today..   Gosh their F'N nasty.   Anybody..  Quitting Cocaine wasn't this hard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Commiseration brother!  I did a couple decades ago and remember that it was tough.  I used nicotine gum to taper off and firmly refused to smoke.  When I found my mind dwelling on smoking, I acknowledged that was what was going on and changed the subject.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey before you go Boo , what do you think about these new coffee Shoppe uniforms?….
> 
> the girls want a change….
> 
> ...


All nice smiles, except for the one.  I infer she wasn't as lucky last night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My Rokudan (6th degree blackbelt) Kendo master also has a Godan (5th degree blackbelt) in abacus.  You can do higher math on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Sad part is They all know how bad and addictive smoking tobacco with the additives used yet due to the Big Tobacco Lobbyists paying the Gov Officials off to keep their Coffin Nails avail to the public all the time knowing how deadly they are.
Friggin CROOKS all of the Bastards.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 21, 2022)

good morning 

trying to get these employees out of bed and in the Shoppe is a daunting task to say the least!…….pffffttttt!



mmmmmm , coffee








wanna snooze just a few more minutes?









go to work?…this is a joke , right?








oh please help me  , this cup,is soooo heavy








im not going anywhere until I have another orgasmic experience 









I am staying home today








Work?…….get the f outta here









im ready , let’s do it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Even if you have never ridden a Scooter your still a Member of the Passion Pack


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> trying to get these employees out of bed and in the Shoppe is a daunting task to say the least!…….pffffttttt!
> 
> ...


Man it ain't easy be Beautiful


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> trying to get these employees out of bed and in the Shoppe is a daunting task to say the least!…….pffffttttt!
> 
> ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2022)

They look to happy to be getting ready for work.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 21, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Really? Meatloaf? Between my real work, Constantly keeping the humidifiers filled in the dry area,  Running our last kid in the house to games and practice, Keeping up on the weather and checking in here - I don't get to see much news anymore and I think I am a lot happier.  We were standing in line at the local box grocery store and one of the ladies mags had a big story about Willie Nelson passing on.  Anyone who goes in the next day or 2 , to the grocery store can look.  But, Willie still kickin.  I honestly never cared for the music.  I'd listen to it, the whole bases loaded song with who, Lita Ford, I don't mean any disrespect to anyone especially Meatloaf  May he rest in peace he accomplished more in life than I can dream of. Great for him.  I just never did...  I honestly know just one or 2 people who don't care for the movie the Godfather.  To each his own and hopefully his passing was peaceful and painless.


I understand the meatloaf thing, but the "Godfather?"

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 21, 2022)

pute said:


> They look to happy to be getting ready for work.




that is because they were mugging it up for the camera

you should see what I have to deal with behind the scenes


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2022)

Better, I feel like that currently.  Wake up!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I still have a few. If a two dollar plumb bob says one thing, and your two thousand dollar laser says another, it's time to send the laser in for recalibration.
> Spent many a day of my young life on the other end of a water level.


Yabbut, while a plumb bob will get you within a small area when surveying (*IF* you are really good), the system used today (watch it on Oak Island) will give you your location data to the dot in position AND height.  In less than a second, ONE guy can do a better job than a team of surveyors could do in a full week of chaining.

*LATE ADD:*  And the guy with the magic pole would be far more accurate than the best survey team's skillful efforts even when he was staggering, stinking drunk and up to his hairline in weed smoke.

I would have sold my sister into a Turkish brothel for what that guy uses.  Us surveyors had to cut hundreds of yards through poison ivy to get a sight line for the transit (the guy with the fargin plumb bob.) BTDT came down with boils.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I carried a 6" slide rule in my pocket until my first four function plus a constant handheld calculator in 1970.  I still have it, a 12", and my *E6-B circular flight slide rule*


Known to old pilots (Himself included) as the "prayer wheel".


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 21, 2022)

boo said:


> to h View attachment 286544
> ell with those bitchez, I like 'em a little less bothered with garments...


HEY!!  That's my sister!!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Known to old pilots (Himself included) as the "prayer wheel".



Dial a prayer, as it were....................


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My Rokudan (6th degree blackbelt) Kendo master also has a Godan (5th degree blackbelt) in abacus.  You can do higher math on them.


My younger son, Puck (AKA: Todd) has a black belt in Kendo.  Boogers! He was fast!

I loved to watch.  Two guys looking like prehistoric Darth Vaders.

What a lotta folks dunno is that you haveta "call your shots" when you strike.  And your targets were head, arm, belly. No call, no point.

Men (head) Doe (guts) Kote (wrist)  IIRC...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Really? Meatloaf? Between my real work, Constantly keeping the humidifiers filled in the dry area,  Running our last kid in the house to games and practice, Keeping up on the weather and checking in here - I don't get to see much news anymore and I think I am a lot happier.  We were standing in line at the local box grocery store and one of the ladies mags had a big story about Willie Nelson passing on.  Anyone who goes in the next day or 2 , to the grocery store can look.  But, Willie still kickin.  I honestly never cared for the music.  I'd listen to it, the whole bases loaded song with who, Lita Ford, I don't mean any disrespect to anyone especially Meatloaf  May he rest in peace he accomplished more in life than I can dream of. Great for him.  I just never did...  I honestly know just one or 2 people who don't care for the movie the Godfather.  To each his own and hopefully his passing was peaceful and painless.


I can't stand Willie Nelson,,never liked the no singing prick. His voice sucks big time, and he tried to fk Texas by voting for that coke head Beto.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> 2nd cup of coffee and first full bowl... Mannnnn, Them Marlboro lights are calling me..   I'm f'n fighting that stuff today..   Gosh their F'N nasty.   Anybody..  Quitting Cocaine wasn't this hard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I quit smoking cold turkey after my open heart surgery. I can't stand the smell of those mother fkers anymore.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My younger son, Puck (AKA: Todd) has a black belt in Kendo.  Boogers! He was fast!
> 
> I loved to watch.  Two guys looking like prehistoric Darth Vaders.
> 
> ...


Also Yokomen (side head) and Tsuki (throat).

Besides calling your strikes, you have to deliver them boldly and cleanly, because if they only partially block them, it doesn't count.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Now I just Heard on news Louie Anderson pass away too


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 21, 2022)

GOTCHA, BASTAGES!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Why thank You


----------



## Bubba (Jan 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286579


Rest assured my friend.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The Sad part is They all know how bad and addictive smoking tobacco with the additives used yet due to the Big Tobacco Lobbyists paying the Gov Officials off to keep their Coffin Nails avail to the public all the time knowing how deadly they are.
> Friggin CROOKS all of the Bastards.


Yep. They should make it illegal. That way, a new Mafia can spring up and make smugglers rich.
Nobody ever held a gun to my head to make me smoke a cigarette. I did so of my own free will.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Yabbut, while a plumb bob will get you within a small area when surveying (*IF* you are really good), the system used today (watch it on Oak Island) will give you your location data to the dot in position AND height.  In less than a second, ONE guy can do a better job than a team of surveyors could do in a full week of chaining.
> 
> *LATE ADD:*  And the guy with the magic pole would be far more accurate than the best survey team's skillful efforts even when he was staggering, stinking drunk and up to his hairline in weed smoke.
> 
> I would have sold my sister into a Turkish brothel for what that guy uses.  Us surveyors had to cut hundreds of yards through poison ivy to get a sight line for the transit (the guy with the fargin plumb bob.) BTDT came down with boils.


I never was a peg pounder. I used plum bobs to build buildings.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I never was a peg pounder. I used plum bobs to build buildings.


One thing you never ever see depicted:  Surveyors out in the fargin cold, double-jacking.

Relax, Rosty -- it means one very trusting guy using both hands holding a car axle vertical in the frozen dirt while the other guy uses both hands to swing a 35-lb   maul overhead and down on the steel. Not a misprint:  35 pound maul.

If he misses long, or left or right, he'll either bust fingers or whole hands of his partner.

Surveying apparently -- even for thousand-house construction layouts -- seems only to take place in the summer.  (*sigh*) Somehow I missed that boat.

The purpose of the above described operation is to drive a hole in the frozen ground so that an oak marker stake 2" square could be driven in.  I drove 555 stakes one day.  TINS.

Never busted anybody's hand.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 21, 2022)

It always seemed like they planned steel work for January/February. Come August, you'd be in the bowels of a building's dungeon where you didn't see daylight 'til quitting time. Always backasswards.

You aren't any relation to John Henry, are ya?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> One thing you never ever see depicted:  Surveyors out in the fargin cold, double-jacking.
> 
> Relax, Rosty -- it means one very trusting guy using both hands holding a car axle vertical in the frozen dirt while the other guy uses both hands to swing a 35-lb   maul overhead and down on the steel. Not a misprint:  35 pound maul.
> 
> ...


Ya No Sheit I have done my fair share of gut busting work But Thks Appreciate that once again
But you must be very Proud of yourself for sure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It always seemed like they planned steel work for January/February. Come August, you'd be in the bowels of a building's dungeon where you didn't see daylight 'til quitting time. Always backasswards.
> 
> You aren't any relation to John Henry, are ya?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

They called him One Swing




Or was it two swings


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2022)

Checking in.  Couple of friends stopped by today and got a hair cut.  Pretty uneventful day.  Been snowing all day so pretty much sitting by the fire kind of day.  Wish I had something exciting to share but alas....no.  

Nothing to do so I think I will get stoned.  Little early for me but O'l farts can get away with anything.  Did I say I love the feeling of being stoned.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 21, 2022)

I ventured out today after a 21 day hiatus. One big beer and one small beer. It was all I felt like drinking, but it did taste good. Nice to see my friends again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I ventured out today after a 21 day hiatus. One big beer and one small beer. It was all I felt like drinking, but it did taste good. Nice to see my friends again.


Hope you are finally feeling better


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2022)

Yup, this crap sure does do a number on some.  Take it easy my friend and don't over do it.   What is the latest on yoop?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

I pound stakes real good in Soviet Union


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Don't want hippie feeling left out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

@boo you tell me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Split apart, stolen, and misidentified, Fageol's... | Hemmings Full story


----------



## boo (Jan 21, 2022)

sure do look like al capone in the front...nobody does body work like the italians 'eh roster...great pic...


----------



## boo (Jan 21, 2022)

I figured some of you midwesterners may enjoy a little heat...


----------



## Witchking (Jan 21, 2022)

Happy Friday Bitches. 

Glad to be out of the slog for a few days.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

Weedhopper is in the shitter again


----------



## pute (Jan 21, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Carty (Jan 22, 2022)

long night... lol


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2022)

@boo I think I can see Dutch's injury scar.  Is that it?

PS --  That is an adorabobble pic.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

I have to dig out one of my Uncles dough boy helmets (I believe)
Looks like this but has a big dent in the front from where a bullet hit it while wearing
The helmet saved his life but must have hurt for sure.
looks like this but large hit and dent in the front
Looks just like this one


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

Nothing to absorb the shock of impact poor bastards


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

Walt is this worth any money?


----------



## Witchking (Jan 22, 2022)

Morning on this fine Saturday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2022)

Morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

Yup Morning


----------



## stain (Jan 22, 2022)

Starting the day fixing a ford again.... Then off to load a few hundred feet of 2 3/8 pipe. That will be used to build fence and a shop. Sunday we will go pick up the sheetmetal for the shop build. Zero dollars will be spent on said material... It's good to have friends!!!!


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2022)

Where is Ness.  She was on last night but didn't post.  Hope you are ok girl.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 22, 2022)

Good morning and now its chicken time


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2022)

Morning old bastards.


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2022)

So, if you had a child on the United States Olympic team would you feel comfortable sending him/ her to China to compete on the Olympic team?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 22, 2022)

Part of me thinks the actual chinese government wasn't behind what ever this is.  I can't see them working with Gates and Foucci and the nasty like.  However, I remember the limits they put on parents with regard to how many children they were allowed to have years back.  If the Chi Government wasn't involved you would think they would hang those people publicly who work at that institute and spill all the beans to show what the Merican bastages actually were up to just to make our Gov look bad.

This thing, what ever it is, keeps circling back and slowly picking off people in our little itty bitty small town.  My friend who passed was pleading in the hospital for Ivermectin a day before he went on to the next.  2 days later they are starting to give it out now.  I have another friend who works in medical administration who says if you think Covid is bad, wait until you see everything they anticipate blaming on the 5G roll out.   Something stinks - But we all know that.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 22, 2022)

mornin'

If I had a child that wished to participate in an endeavor they loved then they could go anywhere, China yes .. heck even to Israel


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning and now its chicken time


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 22, 2022)

mornin gents, nasty weather this weekend...gotta find me some help movin a light today...a little too awkward for me up on the ladder...gravity hurts more as you age...hell, everything hurts more as we age...dropped a bottle in the sink a while ago, just now seeing spider cracks in the basin...guess I'm gonna be playing plumber in the near future...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 22, 2022)

If Big is out there.  (I don't know - I don't need to know)  There is a story going around the Net about a big fire in a place called Big Sur California.  And all I want to say is Big Sur, Sir, I hope you and yours along with any property you might have are all safe. - I'm Out - Real work for several more days.  Side note today is day 7 of 60/60, still not dry enough yet. I plan on going 10 to 14 days and maybe switch to brown paper bags or something.  Drying alone is going to cost me 2 to 350 just keeping the heat on in my oversized drying space.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt is this worth any money?


Is WHAT worth any money?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 22, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> If Big is out there.  (I don't know - I don't need to know)  There is a story going around the Net about a big fire in a place called Big Sur California.  And all I want to say is Big Sur, Sir, I hope you and yours along with any property you might have are all safe. - I'm Out - Real work for several more days.  Side note today is day 7 of 60/60, still not dry enough yet. I plan on going 10 to 14 days and maybe switch to brown paper bags or something.  Drying alone is going to cost me 2 to 350 just keeping the heat on in my oversized drying space.




last time I was in BigSur was 1969

but yeah , thanks for the good thoughts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Is WHAT worth any money?


My uncle Helmet I know its on the wall in basement
Had my surplus Demilled Bazooka next to it but had to take down due to someone saying I owned a rocket launcher
You should see the military stuff I have found at yard sales and other places
One time I bought a real bazooka rocket small diameter with tail fins WW2 era and after I got it home thought it was live until I dismantled it inert. That was a bit scary.
The rocket had the name of the soldiers company and other info still have it


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Is WHAT worth any money?


 If yer talkin' WWI Doughboy helmets... replicas go for about $80 or so.  Genuine from about $150 to  $200.  One with a genuine-from-the-trenches, not from the back yard might bring considerably more as a rare oddity.

Dinged helmets are pretty rare from WWI.  If a dude got starched _through_ the helmet... they generally just threw the helmet away.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My uncle Helmet I know its on the wall in basement
> Had my surplus Demilled Bazooka next to it but had to take down due to someone saying I owned a rocket launcher
> You should see the military stuff I have found at yard sales and other places
> One time I bought a real bazooka rocket small diameter with tail fins WW2 era and after I got it home thought it was live until I dismantled it inert. That was a bit scary.
> The rocket had the name of the soldiers company and other info still have it


When I was about ten, I found a trench mortar and a rifle grenade in our local dump.  The inert rifle grenade would not fit down into the mortar.  But I played with that mortar for a long time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> If yer talkin' WWI Doughboy helmets... replicas go for about $80 or so.  Genuine from about $150 to  $200.  One with a genuine-from-the-trenches, not from the back yard might bring considerably more as a rare oddity.
> 
> Dinged helmets are pretty rare from WWI.  If a dude got starched _through_ the helmet... they generally just threw the helmet away.


This one looks just like the ding in the above pic Thks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> When I was about ten, I found a trench mortar and a rifle grenade in our local dump.  The inert rifle grenade would not fit down into the mortar.  But I played with that mortar for a long time.


Sounds just like me LOL


----------



## Witchking (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Witchking (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 22, 2022)

When I was a kid, I was over at a friend's house doing some kid type swapping. Can't remember what I had that Dave wanted, but he took me into his garage and I spotted a 104 Howitzer brass shell casing. I picked it up and noticed it was a bit heavier than I anticipated. I turned it upside down to look for a date (1943), and  an 88mm complete round fell out onto the cement floor. Landed business end first, thank Buddha. Still had the primer in the case.
There would have been some stew meat under what was left of the garage, for sure.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2022)

I think you mean 105mm


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I think you mean 105mm
> View attachment 286633


What would I do without ya, Walt?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 22, 2022)

I forgot the "M" before the 104.





__





						M104 155mm Projectile - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I forgot the "M" before the 104.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willie pete


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 22, 2022)

Rice paddy Daddy says, "Willie Peter will make you a believer."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

My newphew just grab a nice piece for home defense
*XD-M® ELITE 3.8" COMPACT OSP™ HANDGUN W/ HEX DRAGONFLY*
He never has had a HG before and he is all questions LOL
He is 52 but is acting as a kid Christmas morn
Been helping him learn to use it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Rice paddy Daddy says, "Willie Peter will make you a believer."


That wont fit in the title to long


----------



## boo (Jan 22, 2022)

I know y'all just adore my cock, he's a big one with a nasty attitude...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

boo said:


> I know y'all just adore my cock, he's a big one with a nasty attitude...View attachment 286650


Why is the head all shriveled up LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

Does Putes have chicken too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

On that note Im off to what some TV with my other half 
Night all
Has anyone heard from Ness ?


----------



## boo (Jan 22, 2022)

if I beat you with the riding crop your head would be kinda shriveled up too...when I my back on him he goes ape shiit and attacks me, he's got wicked spurs...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 22, 2022)

Took a spur to the temple once. Saw stars for a minute.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2022)

Pute sticks his thingy in microwaved watermelons.
I mean I never tried it or nothing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute sticks his thingy in microwaved watermelons.
> I mean I never tried it or nothing.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 23, 2022)

I see dead people.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

Stir that pot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

Make some coffee and it's cold outside
Morning Ya Crazt Bastards


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I see dead people.......


Oh calm down
There're dead


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

Where is everyone 
There is no football on yet LOL


----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)

morning old farts. hope all are well. looks like i'll be heading to boulder co. next saturday morn, gonna be there most of the week for the grand daughters wedding. might have to send a care package home too.


----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)

f_ck football let it rain, matter of fact add basketball, baseball and nascar to it too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> f_ck football let it rain, matter of fact add basketball, baseball and nascar to it too.


LOL Im with you
Lets us kneel


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 23, 2022)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!
Thrills! Spills! Wall of Death!
Be there!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning old farts. hope all are well. looks like i'll be heading to boulder co. next saturday morn, gonna be there most of the week for the grand daughters wedding. might have to send a care package home too.



Boulder?   Hmmm...... We should hook up.  That is just 30 min down the front range from me.


----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Boulder?   Hmmm...... We should hook up.  That is just 30 min down the front range from me.


we should be there sunday sometime. wedding is wednesday so thursday is our open day to check things out, then we will head back friday morning. they have planned on two days drive each way.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

Fixed it


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> we should be there sunday sometime. wedding is wednesday so thursday is our open day to check things out, then we will head back friday morning. they have planned on two days drive each way.


If you have time I would love to see ya.  I can drive to Boulder, you can come here or we can meet in Golden which is half way.  What ever works.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2022)

Pute I would love visit Colorado,but not sure I could handle the altitude.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

pute said:


> If you have time I would love to see ya.  I can drive to Boulder, you can come here or we can meet in Golden which is half way.  What ever works.


Can I visit too
I promise to wear my best outfit


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute I would love visit Colorado,but not sure I could handle the altitude.


As long as you don't try and run a marathon you'll be fine. Most people just notice a slight shortness of breath if they walk up a hill or something.  Party at putes houseThursday.


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2022)

You can certainly come as well roster but you need to come in the back door please.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> f_ck football let it rain, matter of fact add basketball, baseball and nascar to it too.


I ain't watchin' the NFL until they add the Moldavian National Anthem.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 23, 2022)

pute said:


> As long as you don't try and run a marathon you'll be fine. Most people just notice a slight shortness of breath if they walk up a hill or something.  Party at putes houseThursday.


Bull. I was out there in '90 with a bunch of world class drinkers. If ya started drinking at 14:00, you were in bed by 18:00. A cigarette would spin yer wheels, too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

pute said:


> As long as you don't try and run a marathon you'll be fine. Most people just notice a slight shortness of breath if they walk up a hill or something.  Party at putes houseThursday.


Just don't let him pawn off that near beer on you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

pute said:


> You can certainly come as well roster but you need to come in the back door please.


In total darkness I understand
I can be naked already that way


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Bull. I was out there in '90 with a bunch of world class drinkers. If ya started drinking at 14:00, you were in bed by 18:00. A cigarette would spin yer wheels, too.




yep…I made that mistake when I first got here 13 yrs ago…and all it took was one beer


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> In total darkness I understand
> I can be naked already that way




hippies use the backmdoor
no exceptions


----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)

pute said:


> If you have time I would love to see ya.  I can drive to Boulder, you can come here or we can meet in Golden which is half way.  What ever works.


sounds good, i'll shoot you a pm with my number.


----------



## boo (Jan 23, 2022)

afternoon brother giggy, it's been a hot minute...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Jan 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I know y'all just adore my cock, he's a big one with a nasty attitude...View attachment 286650


A real pecker


----------



## Carty (Jan 24, 2022)

So lets give him a  trophy... lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I know y'all just adore my cock, he's a big one with a nasty attitude...View attachment 286650


Look Dad Now i got Big ones like you LOL
Morning


----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2022)

boo said:


> afternoon brother giggy, it's been a hot minute...


Yes it has been brother, hope all is well for you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 24, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 24, 2022)

Jeez.  It is in the fargin 40's outside.  That ain't even cheatin' fair.

I cannot have any coffee, nor can I touch any of Uno Who's Finest Wall Sticky, nor can I eat anybody or thing.

Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.  I have a stress test scheduled to start at noon.  40 miles from where I sit. 

They gave me strict destructions NOT to have any metal buttons, etc. on above my waist, 'cause they're gonna wire me up with all kindsa electronics. 

I have a susprise for them.  While I do not have any bling or St. Somebody medals... I AM re-constructed with a coupla pounds of metal -- inside, and most ricky-tick _above _the waist.

They are gonna probably have to cut my shoulder and arm off (no big thing) so they can get a good read on my stress level...




 I think I am gonna see if I can get a quick-disconnect installed...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Jan 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeez.  It is in the fargin 40's outside.  That ain't even cheatin' fair.
> 
> I cannot have any coffee, nor can I touch any of Uno Who's Finest Wall Sticky, nor can I eat anybody or thing.
> 
> ...


Trusting all will be good for you there Unc


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 24, 2022)

All the best Unca!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeez.  It is in the fargin 40's outside.  That ain't even cheatin' fair.
> 
> I cannot have any coffee, nor can I touch any of Uno Who's Finest Wall Sticky, nor can I eat anybody or thing.
> 
> ...




I will see your shoulder hardware and raise you some neck bolts


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeez.  It is in the fargin 40's outside.  That ain't even cheatin' fair.
> 
> I cannot have any coffee, nor can I touch any of Uno Who's Finest Wall Sticky, nor can I eat anybody or thing.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your procedure brother...............


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2022)

Morning.  Happy Moanday.  

Good luck Walt.  I hate it when you have to drive clear across town to see a Doctor....I personally think it is done on purpose.  They find a Doctor an hour away and send you there.

Snow coming later today so I need to get my walk in early.  

Great football this weekend.  The thrill of victory and agony of defeat was on full display in all four games.

Not much going on in the grow today.......will be a welcome day off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I will see your shoulder hardware and raise you some neck bolts
> 
> 
> View attachment 286747


----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2022)

Hey pute she is in Broomfield. Hope all you old farts are enjoying this cool weather. We had about 24 deg this morn.


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2022)

That is even closer to me.  Looking forward to sharing a smoke.


----------



## boo (Jan 24, 2022)

I raise your i


mplants and present my balls after I had stents installed, 266 mm. of them...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I raise your iView attachment 286758
> mplants and present my balls after I had stents installed, 266 mm. of them...


Is the water cold Brother


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

__





						Loading…
					





					media.tenor.com


----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2022)

Looking forward to it too, pute.
D A M N boo they were mean to you.


----------



## boo (Jan 24, 2022)

yeah buddy, the doctors have had their way with me...and to think I only post pics that aren't too graphic...I've got a few somewhere that even today make me cringe...needless to say I've been there and done that yet I spit in the face of the devil every morning...failing to do so surely would result in an earlier demise...


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2022)

Holy Moly.....my azz just puckered up and swallowed my throat.  Getting old sure isn't easy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

Bubba just Pmed me and said he got a little excited


----------



## Bubba (Jan 24, 2022)

I'm looking for my "explosive uncontrollable free fall diarrhea syndrome" pictures.....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 24, 2022)

Talk about a one legged man in a crotch kicking contest....looks mildly painfully. I swear, after waking up from the oral surgeon's work I really think that after you go under, they all come in the room to punch or kick you while still out on the drugs. Would be kind of of fun. 

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 24, 2022)

They shut down I 75 Northbound at noon, and Southbound 45 minutes later. Opened northbound about 15 minutes ago. Southbound is still closed. Guess  one of 'em was a semi that slammed into a county sheriff's car and somehow disintegrated. Tractor was on one side of the concrete barrier, and the trailer was on the other and spilled its load all over 4 lanes.
Slicker than snake shit out there. Plowed my, and two of my neighbors driveways, went to the old hood and plowed three, and came back and plowed the road. Only took an hour and change. Even fired up the ATV and plowed a path through the back field for the little guy to run. His legs are so short, his willie drags the snow. Burr.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2022)

Boo that's exactly what I looked like after my last Stent. Fking sucks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I'm looking for my "explosive uncontrollable free fall diarrhea syndrome" pictures.....
> 
> Bubba


I want to see


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2022)

That's what brotherhood is all about


----------



## boo (Jan 24, 2022)

that last pic didn't hurt at all, it just looks nasty...guess I'm getting used to being cut up...I sent a pic to my doc and told him if I was gonna have a black pecker I wanted it to touch the water...he jokingly replied if I got a gold grill on my teeth he would oblige...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Boo that's exactly what I looked like after my last Stent. Fking sucks.


Good Lord guys, what the heck! What do they install it with, a 2x4? That's awful and looks like it's dam painfull.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 24, 2022)

boo said:


> that last pic didn't hurt at all, it just looks nasty...guess I'm getting used to being cut up...I sent a pic to my doc and told him if I was gonna have a black pecker I wanted it to touch the water...he jokingly replied if I got a gold grill on my teeth he would oblige...


A gold grill eh?  Those are dam attractive. Most fetching for the women I'm sure......mouth full of metal.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

Im off to watch the submarine races wife the wife  Night all


----------



## Witchking (Jan 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They shut down I 75 Northbound at noon, and Southbound 45 minutes later. Opened northbound about 15 minutes ago. Southbound is still closed. Guess  one of 'em was a semi that slammed into a county sheriff's car and somehow disintegrated. Tractor was on one side of the concrete barrier, and the trailer was on the other and spilled its load all over 4 lanes.
> Slicker than snake shit out there. Plowed my, and two of my neighbors driveways, went to the old hood and plowed three, and came back and plowed the road. Only took an hour and change. Even fired up the ATV and plowed a path through the back field for the little guy to run. His legs are so short, his willie drags the snow. Burr.



You must mean Michigan. I went home early today and after reading that I don't feel so bad about doing it. I 75 north is my way home every afternoon. Yep we got about 5 inches today so far.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 24, 2022)

Witchking said:


> You must mean Michigan. I went home early today and after reading that I don't feel so bad about doing it. I 75 north is my way home every afternoon. Yep we got about 5 inches today so far.


Yep. Had it shut down northbound at Mt. Morris Rd. and southbound at Birch Run.


----------



## stain (Jan 24, 2022)

Was a beautiful day among the oaktrees. ... Now back to the cold and finally a chance of snow. We need any moisture at this point. This La nina has got us in a drought. One spark and a firestorm will commence with all the downed trees from last year's epic ice storm. Still pulling branches out of the trees in the yard.

Starter green house's solar heating system is almost ready. A few connections and temp sensor and it's up n running. (pics when running) Loads of veggie starts this season. Betting that it's going to be real hard to get fresh greens and veggies. Neighbors are asking already....

Some of last years veggies


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 24, 2022)

Looks like ya found Roster's hangout.


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2022)

Good night Brothers and Sisters of the Bud.  Another day deeper in debt....


----------



## Carty (Jan 25, 2022)

Eh night owls..  another crap day.  Go to my pain Dr today only to find out the 1 pain Dr in their practice that is excepted by my insurance is going back up north and I have 5wks to either find a Dr in the coverage umbrella or begin paying $120 a visit on top of the meds copay.  Because the insurance company refuses to make the same agreement with the new Dr forcing 40 patients to get the shaft..   

They love to keep ya jumping thru hoops eh?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286749


Awright Rosty -- I have not gotten further than this pic... but I betcha you have triggered my brother Big to show the *actual, untouched photo* of the REAL charging bolts on the sides of what used to be his neck.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 25, 2022)

boo said:


> I raise your iView attachment 286758
> mplants and present my balls after I had stents installed, 266 mm. of them...


GAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is the water cold Brother


Yeah, but not very deep...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 25, 2022)

boo said:


> yeah buddy, the doctors have had their way with me...and to think I only post pics that aren't too graphic...I've got a few somewhere that even today make me cringe...needless to say I've been there and done that yet I spit in the face of the devil every morning...failing to do so surely would result in an earlier demise...


This fukker is my brother from another mother.  Holy shiit.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im off to watch the submarine races wife the wife  Night all


I hope you successfully wife your wife.


----------



## stain (Jan 25, 2022)

Where's my coffee cup????


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 25, 2022)

Forty-fargin-six outside.  EEK.  EEK.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 25, 2022)

11 outside here


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

Dang It PATWI!
You said you would not share that


Hippie420 said:


> Looks like ya found Roster's hangout.


Dang it Patwi
I told you to keep it to yourself


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

I bet she is more like a praying mantis
Eats the male after he is done riding her


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

Bud of the Month needs Votes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

@Hippie and rest of you Blokes 
Ness is OK and doing well, said she was in lots of pain
last knee job did not hurt and this one does
That is all


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 25, 2022)

boo said:


> I raise your iView attachment 286758
> mplants and present my balls after I had stents installed, 266 mm. of them...


Boo, I trust you found a compassionate good hearted woman to nurse your poor pee pee back to health........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Boo, I trust you found a compassionate good hearted woman to nurse your poor pee pee back to health........................


I bet he put an ad in local paper
Wanted Trouser Snake Handler needed , for tender loving care


----------



## Patwi (Jan 25, 2022)

dont curse me


.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)

10 am  50F


----------



## Patwi (Jan 25, 2022)

cloudy here .. neighbors 2 pits came over to visit this morn .. they are really good decent pups


----------



## stain (Jan 25, 2022)

9:50 am and I'm stoned.... OH and it's 30 something outside.


----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)

I get these stupid cramps right now it's in my left palm.  Happens every day.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 286778


I'm not sure what to say here.......so, ahh crap wrong place.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Forty-fargin-six outside.  EEK.  EEK.


Trade you my 12 degrees....

Bubba


----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)

I Quit smoking cigs


----------



## boo (Jan 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I get these stupid cramps right now it's in my left palm.  Happens every day.


try masturbating with the other hand, it's an aquired art...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

boo said:


> try masturbating with the other hand, it's an aquired art...


LOL He went there


----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)

boo said:


> try masturbating with the other hand, it's an aquired art...




unf..k u   haaaaaaha


----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)

I hope I didn't say something wrong.


----------



## ness (Jan 25, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I hope I didn't say something wrong.


Never! You made our day just by showing up. Had all of us worried. Healing vibes coming your way.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

boo said:


> try masturbating with the other hand, it's an aquired art...


Huh, I just heard the old ad "It takes two hands to handle a whopper" play through my head...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> unf..k u   haaaaaaha


I see you speak pain pill speak .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I hope I didn't say something wrong.


I think they were goofing on you
I know they were , you are one of us


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2022)

Hmmmm.....while we are talking about our weather......just wanted to take a minute and show you what the people in Colorado are doing.....anybody tell me if ya want to trade.

I just got done doing 3 driveways and about 200 yards of sidewalk with my snow blower.  My neighbor who lives 3 doors down was out with me. I dress like an eskimo.....this is how my neighbor dresses when there is a blizzard going on.






He is wearing shorts and slippers.  So....does anybody want to trade?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I think they were goofing on you
> I know they were , you are one of us


Like Danny devito in Jewel of the Nile movie upon being adopted by tribe "I am one of us."
Sort of a deal.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmmm.....while we are talking about our weather......just wanted to take a minute and show you what the people in Colorado are doing.....anybody tell me if ya want to trade.
> 
> I just got done doing 3 driveways and about 200 yards of sidewalk with my snow blower.  My neighbor who lives 3 doors down was out with me. I dress like an eskimo.....this is how my neighbor dresses when there is a blizzard going on.
> 
> ...


Neighbors or weather? Lol.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

Thought this neat


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmmm.....while we are talking about our weather......just wanted to take a minute and show you what the people in Colorado are doing.....anybody tell me if ya want to trade.
> 
> I just got done doing 3 driveways and about 200 yards of sidewalk with my snow blower.  My neighbor who lives 3 doors down was out with me. I dress like an eskimo.....this is how my neighbor dresses when there is a blizzard going on.
> 
> ...


That's me I do that all the time, my mailman ask me if my wife knew I was out in my underwear


----------



## boo (Jan 25, 2022)

for the first time in 21 years my grow is at 60 degrees...no need for a/c this time of year...it's freakin cold for florida, I believe it's a good day for a joint and a nap...52 degrees and raining, not weather fit for man nor beast...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thought this neat
> View attachment 286810


My 1959 Renault Dauphine had an emergency crank start using the tire tool.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

Hey Putes is this true
I was over at my Truck Forum and saw this LOL
The way to tell if a stealership is lying is to watch their lips. If they're moving they're lying.


----------



## giggy (Jan 25, 2022)

Pute just found out our motel is in westminster.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

Fixed Bigsur51 pic


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.  I have a stress test scheduled to start at noon.  40 miles from where I sit.
> 
> They gave me strict destructions NOT to have any metal buttons, etc. on above my waist, 'cause they're gonna wire me up with all kindsa electronics.
> 
> ...


AWRIIIGHT!!!

Just now got the results of my EKG and Stress Test and some other thing.  I dodged a bullet (first time I ever did that).

I have no heart damage at all, all other systems are in the green.  I easily got to my target of 128 BPM before my left knee began to smoke pretty badly.

My BP a coupla minutes ago came out 110/55 and heart rate 60.  <-- Fargin spot on.

Them bastages had their chance to kill me fitty-odd years ago. Doctors had told me never to let bullets enter my body.

Now intend to live forever of die in the attempt.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 25, 2022)

Drank my usual and got my bride and myself home safe and sound. Went to take off my pants in the bathroom and got my feet tied up in a pant leg. Slammed my arse into the corner of the sink cabinet. Went out to the living room and asked the OH what my fanny looked like. She said I'd scraped the hide off of my right cheek. I smiled and backed up.
Yep. She kissed my boo boo. God love that gal.


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hey Putes is this true
> I was over at my Truck Forum and saw this LOL
> The way to tell if a stealership is lying is to watch their lips. If they're moving they're lying.


Got it backwards..... It's a customer's lips are moving he's lying. Actually that's more true than you know. Customers always feel the need to lie. Car salesman never lie they just fool you.


giggy said:


> Pute just found out our motel is in westminster.


Westminster's even closer yet. If you keep moving south you're going to be in my backyard before long


Hippie420 said:


> Drank my usual and got my bride and myself home safe and sound. Went to take off my pants in the bathroom and got my feet tied up in a pant leg. Slammed my arse into the corner of the sink cabinet. Went out to the living room and asked the OH what my fanny looked like. She said I'd scraped the hide off of my right cheek. I smiled and backed up.
> Yep. She kissed my boo boo. God love that gal.


Damn Hippie you had one more you to probably broke your neck.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286749





ROSTERMAN said:


> Fixed Bigsur51 pic
> View attachment 286815


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2022)

Perfect Catfish bait. Just cut it's throat and put it on the hook. I've caught some huge fish with those.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 25, 2022)

Night fishing.. With the cooler and a couple doobies.   And some off.


----------



## Carty (Jan 26, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Night fishing.. With the cooler and a couple doobies.   And some off.



Dude.... love night fishing.  and where I live you have to dunk yourself in deep woods off.  LOL.  used to go up to the old Haulover Canal because it always had a nice breeze on this little finger that stretched out towards the deep
canal. catch small bait, hook it and wait to see what swims by while ya get a buzz...  

catch one for me bro


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 26, 2022)

Here is a neato way to catch huge catfish:  Seems they are attracted to the scent of Mr. Pibb or Coke <-- Not as bait, but just something that brings the big one to your bait.

Take a large bottle with about 4" of soda left in it.  Puncture a little hole in the cap so if you squeezed the bottle, you'd get a little stream out.

Tie your fishing line to the bottle neck.  Put a sinker about two feet up from your hook.   Use one of these with a shiner stuck on it:




Chuck a few of these rigs into the water and come back in your boat the next morning.  I watched this being done.  They did a comparison: Several rigs did NOT have a float with Coke/Mr Pibb dribbling out.  They caught catfish. 

The catfish caught were nice, but perhaps 1/5 the size of the ones caught with the soda-setups.  One catfish weighed 35lbs.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 26, 2022)

I was reminiscing above. All the lakes are froze here and not thick enough for ice fishing.  That is the type of hook we generally use for nighttime flat head fishing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

I use to love jacking fish at night , bright lights long spears and big fish on the bottom


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I was reminiscing above. All the lakes are froze here and not thick enough for ice fishing.  That is the type of hook we generally use for nighttime flat head fishing.


New avatar pic for profile


----------



## stain (Jan 26, 2022)

Fishing is my fav hobby, even have a 4x4 fishing rig full of gear and 2 boats. Could spend every day fishing if I could get away with it...

sandbass (white) and Ted's nose (miss that dog so much)




























Could go on and on with pics but I think you get the point...


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Brrrrrrr.....0 currently.

@ Big....you out there?   How much snow did you get.  Some places near got 25"  Only got 7" here.  Bet that falling barometer caused a doozy of a migraine.

Fishing....the fargin lake is frozen so all I can do is dream.

Mrs Pute an I got the Shingles shot a couple years ago and low and behold she now has an outbreak on her lower back.  Chalk up another vaccine that doesn't work.  Frankly I am begiy to have less and less confidence in out health care system.

By the way all those home covid tests that just came out were made in China.  W T F is going on......


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 26, 2022)

Officially 2F here.  Thanks Roster.  I will be in and out today. Are the coffee girls up yet? haha. Clean and straighten at real work today. Should be easy day.  Then trimming. Forgot how much I hate that job.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Perfect Catfish bait. Just cut it's throat and put it on the hook. I've caught some huge fish with those.



exatly….I used to live in Warsaw Missouri next to the Osage river 

perfect river to run some limb lines 

there was a small stream that ran into the river and I would stop there and catch a bucket of perch , for bait , and then run the lines

i would bait the lines in the morning and run them in the evenings…..caught some nice flatheads



here is one I caught 1968 in Warsaw









teaching my boy around 1974 in Tulsa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

stain said:


> Fishing is my fav hobby, even have a 4x4 fishing rig full of gear and 2 boats. Could spend every day fishing if I could get away with it...
> 
> sandbass (white) and Ted's nose (miss that dog so much)
> 
> ...


Question
As a wee lad I went fishing in Va stream and on bottom could see big sucker fish (like algae eating but over a foot) even though we drop bait right in front of them they never to a bite , we had to jig snag them and they had big suction mouth, I heard people eat them we toss em back.
What were they?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 26, 2022)

@Putembk……..
2-3 inches Bro , roads are slick as snot


Looking out of Swedes backyard…..I have to mow the grass as far as you can see , it takes me about a week and then I do it all over again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Brrrrrrr.....0 currently.
> 
> @ Big....you out there?   How much snow did you get.  Some places near got 25"  Only got 7" here.  Bet that falling barometer caused a doozy of a migraine.
> 
> ...


The shot should have generally lasted 5 yrs, they do wear off and the meds they use no are no longer used in the US Off market since 2020


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 26, 2022)

@bungus monkey

snow day for the Coffee Shoppe so the girls all jumped on an airplane and went to Costa Rica to fish



do you like my fishing skills?





it’s all about the bass









nothing to brag about 








am I holding my rod correctly?






The End.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> @bungus monkey
> 
> snow day for the Coffee Shoppe so the girls all jumped on an airplane and went to Costa Rica to fish
> 
> ...


Have they showered lately , something smells fishy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

I prefer hunters


----------



## Patwi (Jan 26, 2022)

I can see that all here are preppers .. farmers, gatherers, fishers and hunters .. life is good


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 286889




that was a helluva game that I did not watch


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 286889


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 26, 2022)

Good afternoon, Old Farts. Hope everybody is staying warm and high. I was gonna go out and fart around on the ATV, but it's 12 degrees, so naw. Gonna sit right here and watch YouTube on the idiot box.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good afternoon, Old Farts. Hope everybody is staying warm and high. I was gonna go out and fart around on the ATV, but it's 12 degrees, so naw. Gonna sit right here and watch YouTube on the idiot box.


I did the same LOL
I went and laid in the bed prop up on the sleep number and watch a few vids


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2022)

Damn it. I have got a donkey piss and gold digger that are both 63 days in flower today. Trichomes haven't even started to turn yet.  Cloudy but no amber. Basement is running about 3° cooler in the winter months.  Affects my yield as well.  Guess I'll add more Cal mag and wait two more weeks. Haha


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 26, 2022)

Here's one that anybody my age or older will get a giggle out of. See if'n you can spot all the big name actors that are mostly dead now. Betcha Walt will know 'em all.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 26, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I was reminiscing above. All the lakes are froze here and not thick enough for ice fishing.  That is the type of hook we generally use for nighttime flat head fishing.


It is the best I've seen for cats.  I think it was originally designed for somthing else (gator?) but wound up as a real catcatcher.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)

That circle hook if you know how to use it will hook their ass every time. I use them bank fishing at night. Just got to learn to let them take it and pull back and let them hook themselves, dont jerk the line trying to set the hook. I used them a lot in Brackish and saltwater fishing.


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2022)

Been doing my taxes.  Format of the tax planner has changed and it id giving me fits.  Had to get into my files to find some of the info I need. Farg.....I can't find anything.  71 years of keeping records that I now can't find anything. I would pull my hair out but I don't have any to spare. Think I have it pretty much handled.  Meeting with my accountant on Friday.  Pain in my azz. 

I don't need a circle hook but I should probably circle back as Psaki would say.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Question
> As a wee lad I went fishing in Va stream and on bottom could see big sucker fish (like algae eating but over a foot) even though we drop bait right in front of them they never to a bite , we had to jig snag them and they had big suction mouth, I heard people eat them we toss em back.
> What were they?


Carp


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 26, 2022)

Young Graywolf with Brookie trout.  That is my 58 Fairlane convertible in the background.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 26, 2022)

My Kendo Sensei loved carp, which his wife Yuko could fix where the bones were edible.  I used to spear fish for them in the Clackamas River for him.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)

Never ate a carp but love catching the big fkers.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Mrs Pute an I got the Shingles shot a couple years ago and low and behold she now has an outbreak on her lower back.  Chalk up another vaccine that doesn't work.  Frankly I am begiy to have less and less confidence in out health care system.



They came out with a new Shingles vaccine two or three years ago, which is the one we are current with.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My Kendo Sensei loved carp, which his wife Yuko could fix where the bones were edible.  I used to spear fish for them in the Clackamas River for him.


They pressure cook them. I wouldn't eat it, but that's me.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 26, 2022)

Bubba said:


> They pressure cook them. I wouldn't eat it, but that's me.
> 
> Bubba


They were delicious with the sauce she served over them.


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2022)

Might be just a bit over the limit.....putembk


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2022)

I love fish but I stay away from bottom feeders.  If in a clean lake ok but bottom feeders thrive in stagnant water. I will pass. No carp or catfish on my plate.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)

Sissy


----------



## boo (Jan 26, 2022)

snook for the win...like fighting a tarpon but way smaller...


----------



## stain (Jan 26, 2022)

@ROOSTERMAN grass carp, common carp, buffalo??? I've used them for bait and fertilizer.

Been running the ice hash machine on trainwreck, diesel x c99 and a sourbubble. Looks like I got quite a few OZ's of hash. Once dried it's candy making time....

Just saw that I have mites on my okiedope wc. Frack me!!!! Time to break out the arsenal of poisons. What gets me...is where the he..ll did they come from??? Haven't had mites in 3 years...

Just started to lightly snow. Doesn't look like we will get much. darnet!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

I was speaking of a white sucker
The White Sucker is found across Pennsylvania. It is the most common and widely distributed Sucker in the state. Its natural range is from northern Canada to Florida, throughout the uplands of eastern North America, and west to the Plains region. It grows large enough to be sought by anglers, who usually fish for them during the white Sucker’s spring spawning run. The genus name “_Catostomus_” means “inferior mouth,” referring to the bottom position of the mouth on the head. The species name “_commersonii_” recognizes an early French naturalist, P. Commerson.



​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

There are suppose to be good eating


----------



## stain (Jan 26, 2022)

We don't have them down here in chokelahoma. The carp here can get huge and are fun to catch when nothing else is biting. Use corn, bread and spinach.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

I could see this happening at Boo's house


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

stain said:


> We don't have them down here in chokelahoma. The carp here can get huge and are fun to catch when nothing else is biting. Use corn, bread and spinach.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 26, 2022)

my vote for best eating fish are Oklahoma crappie and sea fish my vote is red snapper


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2022)

@ stain...I have had mites twice both times from gifted clones.

I like catching big fish on ultra light tackle.  Give me a 8lb fish caught on a 3wt fly rod with 3 lb line in a stream or small river.  The fish has the advantage.  Even a 14"  Rainbow is a challenge.

I don't fish for food....I fish for fun.  If a fish breaks off it is just a long distance release.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 26, 2022)

pute said:


> @ stain...I have had mites twice both times from gifted clones.
> 
> I like catching big fish on ultra light tackle.  Give me a 8lb fish caught on a 3wt fly rod with 3 lb line in a stream or small river.  The fish has the advantage.  Even a 14"  Rainbow is a challenge.



exactly

last year I bought a Tenkara system and I am loving it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my vote for best eating fish are Oklahoma crappie and sea fish my vote is red snapper
> 
> 
> View attachment 286911


Id eat her and throw the big fish back
Dependin g on which smell the best


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Might be just a bit over the limit.....putembk



There were several of us in the party.



bigsur51 said:


> my vote for best eating fish are Oklahoma crappie and sea fish my vote is red snapper
> 
> 
> View attachment 286911



Both really hard to beat.  I also like Channel cat and Blue cat, which are game fish.



pute said:


> I like catching big fish on ultra light tackle.  Give me a 8lb fish caught on a 3wt fly rod with 3 lb line in a stream or small river.  The fish has the advantage.  Even a 14"  Rainbow is a challenge. I don't fish for food....I fish for fun.  If a fish breaks off it is just a long distance release.



I've caught a number of bigger salmon offshore on heavy tackle, but my most exciting catch ever was a 26" Steelhead on an 8' flyrod and 304 Garcia reel with 6# line and a flat fish in the back eddy of a fast-moving river.  Took 45 minutes to net her.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 26, 2022)

pute said:


> @ stain...I have had mites twice both times from gifted clones.
> 
> I like catching big fish on ultra light tackle.  Give me a 8lb fish caught on a 3wt fly rod with 3 lb line in a stream or small river.  The fish has the advantage.  Even a 14"  Rainbow is a challenge.
> 
> I don't fish for food....I fish for fun.  If a fish breaks off it is just a long distance release.


My favorite kind of fishing. I had a Shakespeare ultralite pole that was about as big as a cat's whisker at the end, and a Garcia Mitchell open bale reel. Put some four pound test on it and hook into a ten pound carp. You'd play 'em for what seemed like hours. Lots of fun when your a bored kid with a good glow going.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> They were delicious with the sauce she served over them.


I know, I don't eat catfish either.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I could see this happening at Boo's house
> View attachment 286910


Better put it on "extra heavy" setting.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 26, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Better put it on "extra heavy" setting.
> 
> Bubba


that and use heavy duty soap...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 26, 2022)

Even I have not attempted such a stunt.
I always sent them in to be tanked.

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Jan 27, 2022)

Surf fishing was my passion after moving near the ocean.  Lived within a 2min bike ride of the beach.. I'd load up
and ride down with a pole and a few setups if I broke off..  The cool part was, ya never knew what you were gonna
hook up with.  I've caught a lot of sharks, biggest was a hammerhead about 7ft..

I miss fishing, unable to walk in that soft sand anymore with my bad hips..  Dr's making me lose 65lbs to qualify for
surgery.. yeah.  fatass Cartman right... lol.  I've lost 47lbs thus far and it's difficult when walking is not an option.  lol.

I still have 2 lures I designed back in Vegas for 30lb striped bass and caught them like crazy....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)

Carty said:


> Surf fishing was my passion after moving near the ocean.  Lived within a 2min bike ride of the beach.. I'd load up
> and ride down with a pole and a few setups if I broke off..  The cool part was, ya never knew what you were gonna
> hook up with.  I've caught a lot of sharks, biggest was a hammerhead about 7ft..
> 
> ...


You can do it Brother , stop all sugars and white breads  Poisons ...........
After 2 weeks of being off them you will even feel more energy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 286927


Dont forget
Who's a Good Boy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Jan 27, 2022)

Went to my therapy session yesterday ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)

Ask The Professor


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Jan 27, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 286934


Got both of my hands up ....


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You can do it Brother , stop all sugars and white breads  Poisons ...........
> After 2 weeks of being off them you will even feel more energy


So true talk about a addiction...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 286934


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That circle hook if you know how to use it will hook their ass every time. I use them bank fishing at night. Just got to learn to let them take it and pull back and let them hook themselves, dont jerk the line trying to set the hook. I used them a lot in Brackish and saltwater fishing.


 Exactly!

That is the strength of using a Coke bottle float with a fairly large sinker.  The cat will munch in quiet, undisturbed-in-the-slightest solitude until it is too fargin late.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Young Graywolf with Brookie trout.  That is my 58 Fairlane convertible in the background.
> 
> View attachment 286903


WOW!! 68 fargin trout as near as I can tell!!  No limit, apparently.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> There were several of us in the party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OK @Tattered Old Graywolf -- Fish story short vignette from one of my stories. It is a true happening, and occurred in 1952 when I was 12.  He had driven us all the way to Canada to a cousin of his (Roy) who lived in St. Andrews By The Sea.  He was a guide.  He took us out.  *

From The Twelfth Magic Summer

We three were on a different lake in the same bathtub boat, fishing in a fashion I have not heard described since.  Those television programs showing sportsmen doing all kinds of fishing are missing a bet.  We each had over a hundred yards of line out behind the boat, trailing a trio of treble hooks each, woven through a silver minnow.  We were fishing for landlocked salmon.

            It was cold out on the lake, mainly because it was raining furiously.  I was wearing a winter coat that had been loaned to me by the folks at the store.  It was about eleven sizes too big, but that suited me perfectly  As usual, I was again in the front of the boat.  We had been trawling around for about two hours with nothing happening, and so we were fairly relaxed.  Dad took out his collapsible aluminum cup, and filled it with hot black coffee from his thermos.  He was running the outboard, and said, “Here, Slug, have a belt of this.”

            I stood up in the boat, and reached back to get the cup.  The instant my fingertips closed over the cup, *WHAM!  *The fishing rod flexed mightily, yanking me up and over -- cup, rod, coat, and all.

            I hit the shockingly cold water headfirst.  A happy accident occurred at this point:  the shock of the cold water made every muscle in my body tense up, so I didn’t drop the cup or the pole.  I bobbed to the surface, choking, totally unable to swim in the huge coat.

            I shall never forget Dad’s words at this point.  He absolutely said, “Try to hold his head up, Slug, you don’t want to lose him!”

            And I really did.  With my head under water, and water up my nose, I actually put the cup in the coat pocket and took a few turns on the reel.  My next memory is that of Dad’s hands under my armpits, pulling me and the half-ton coat up into the boat while I choked, and coughed spasmodically while grimly maintaining my hold on the rod.  Once in the boat, I followed Roy’s and Dad’s shouted instructions on how to land the fish.

            Way off in the distance, it jumped and tailwalked.  I kept reeling in, and the line kept whirring out.  Just for an instant I tried to slow the whirring reel by placing my finger on the line.  Big mistake.  All I got was an instant friction burn.  But eventually, it was alongside the boat, and Roy brought it aboard with a gaff.  It was gorgeous and ugly, with a great curving snout, and I whooped in the rain, which was suddenly warm on my face and head.

            You may think it was sophistication, but it was just a lucky line.  I caused both of them to break out into admiring hilarity when I pulled the cup out of my pocket and said:

            “I seem to have spilled the coffee, Dad.”

            My ego hasn’t been the same after that, because crusty old Roy took me in his arms as I shivered, and said, “I wish this kid was mine, Herb.”  It was the best and sincerest compliment I’ve ever received in my life.

            Dad retold the story over the years.  He never failed to praise how I ignored the need to swim or breathe, and he loved to quote my one-liner.  Roy said the salmon was the largest he had ever seen, and over the years, I assume it got bigger with each retelling by Dad.  I only remember that the tail was taller than my foot, and that the meat was a bright, bright orange that tasted like heaven when broiled over our campfire.  We only ate a small portion, and Roy kept the rest; so maybe he was recompensed somewhat for his guiding.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 27, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Even I have not attempted such a stunt. I always sent them in to be tanked. Bubba



Those look like aluminum heads, which wouldn't do well in a hot alkaline bath.



Unca Walt said:


> WOW!! 68 fargin trout as near as I can tell!!  No limit, apparently.



As I noted, there was more than just me in the party and we were there more than one day.  My story and I'm sticking to it if a game warden shows up at my door.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 27, 2022)

Speaking of limits, have any of ya'll attended a bluegill fishing contest, held to rid an infested pond of bluegill?  As a kid I once won one at a sportsman club pond, with 26 fish in two hours, using a cane pole, worms, and a bobber.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 27, 2022)

I use to love fishing ponds catching bluegill on a cane pole. Ive caught some big ass Bluegill. Think thats the first fish i ever caught. I was just a little boy.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Speaking of limits, have any of ya'll attended a bluegill fishing contest, held to rid an infested pond of bluegill?  As a kid I once won one at a sportsman club pond, with 26 fish in two hours, using a cane pole, worms, and a bobber.


Great fun with a light fly rod and reel.

Bubba


----------



## stain (Jan 27, 2022)

That does it!!!I'm going FISHING!!!  That is after I kill spider mites and and and....think about 3:30 I should be done for the day...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use to love fishing ponds catching bluegill on a cane pole. Ive caught some big ass Bluegill. Think thats the first fish i ever caught. I was just a little boy.



The Bream get huge as well.



Bubba said:


> Great fun with a light fly rod and reel. Bubba



Ever work the shallows from an inter-tube float with a fly pole and small plastic worm?  I've also caught bass that way!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Speaking of limits, have any of ya'll attended a bluegill fishing contest, held to rid an infested pond of bluegill?  As a kid I once won one at a sportsman club pond, with 26 fish in two hours, using a cane pole, worms, and a bobber.


Around here, a half stick of dynamite taped to a rock and a net with a long handle is all that ever got used.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 27, 2022)

Just finished doing my driveway and walks again.  Skipped the neighbors driveways today......they are probably thinking "fargin lazy basturd".  I actually would have but I ran out of gas and no two cycle oil in the garage. 

Got another 5 or 7" on top of what we already had.  It is hip deep in the middle of my back yard.  This fall/winter it has been dry as a bone.......nature sure has a funny way of catching up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)

Walt will get a kick out of this He ll it prob was him

1956: For a bet whilst drunk, former Marine Thomas Fitzpatrick stole a small plane from New Jersey and then landed it perfectly on a narrow Manhattan street in front of the bar he had been drinking at. He had made a bet with a fellow drinker that he could leave the bar, go to New Jersey, and then get back in 15 minutes.
He did nearly the exact same thing two years later, after a bar patron refused to believe he had done the first one.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)

Hippies on the run again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)

*GO TO BED ROSTER*


----------



## stain (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 27, 2022)

blondie would kill you first stain...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286955


Only owned one Dodge in my life. If you held a gun to my head and told me to buy another one, I'd tell you to shoot and be damned.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286961
> 
> View attachment 286962
> 
> Hippies on the run again


Ain't me. Ain't worn underbunners since '68.


----------



## boo (Jan 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Only owned one Dodge in my life. If you held a gun to my head and told me to buy another one, I'd tell you to shoot and be damned.


I'll never own another one...


----------



## pute (Jan 27, 2022)

Time for the night people to come out.


----------



## giggy (Jan 28, 2022)

Morning everybody, happy fry-day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Time for the night people to come out.


I see the night crew crawling out now


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Around here, a half stick of dynamite taped to a rock and a net with a long handle is all that ever got used.



Hard on the game fish.  We used Rotenone to clear a farm pond of fish and start over.



Hippie420 said:


> Only owned one Dodge in my life. If you held a gun to my head and told me to buy another one, I'd tell you to shoot and be damned.



I actually loved my B-300 440/727 with Dana 60 Power Lock and 4:10 tail screw.


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

Found a bunch of Gravy boats at a yard sale 10 cents a piece
I plan to turn around and sale them for $2 ON EBAY


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

I have to go set up my curb markers big snow a coming


----------



## ness (Jan 28, 2022)

Morning Old Farts 41 outside and cloudy..


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 28, 2022)

Started out at 10 this morning and has struggled its way up to 13. Might go swimming in the creek if'n I can chip a hole in the ice.


----------



## ness (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm worried about my family in the North East New England.  

My daughter just started working at McDonald she has always been a stay home mom.  Her hours are 7 to closing. Her hubby just started on days he always work nights.  The twins are 10 now the youngest.  And on their way to be young adults.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 28, 2022)

They've got a lot of snow heading their way. Snow that you measure in feet, not inches. Fingers crossed for 'em.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hard on the game fish.  We used Rotenone to clear a farm pond of fish and start over.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually loved my B-300 440/727 with Dana 60 Power Lock and 4:10 tail screw.


Had a 69 Chrysler 300with that same set up, 440 magnum.

That car was huge, but would smoke the tires as long as you cared to, and would bury the 120 speedo. Giant land barge, but it was 2 door 

Bubba


----------



## ness (Jan 28, 2022)

I do miss my home up north.  Snow for a child is so much fun.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Had a 69 Chrysler 300with that same set up, 440 magnum. That car was huge, but would smoke the tires as long as you cared to, and would bury the 120 speedo. Giant land barge, but it was 2 door Bubba



Never had the van over maybe 90 passing, but I blew a number of expensive cars away from a standing start.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 28, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I do miss my home up north.  Snow for a child is so much fun.



We are fortunate to have mountains we can visit when coveting snow, which is a good place for the snow as far as I'm concerned, now that I'm driving in and shoveling snow from a corner lot, vis a vis playing in it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 28, 2022)

Had a '76 1/2 ton pickup with a slant six that had a top speed of 67 MPH off a cliff with a tailwind. You changed the breather cap on the valve cover every spring. If you forgot, she'd plug up and blow every bit of crank case oil up through the carb and foul out your plugs. Burned out a starter 'cause I didn't know they had a ballast resister. Went to the parts store to buy a resister, and the guy sets two up on the counter. I told him I only needed one. He said, "This really is your first Dodge, isn't it?" Said you always keep one in the glove compartment for the next time it burns out.
The dimmer switch on the floorboard caught fire several times and would leave you without lights. Sucked at night. Third time I replaced it, I put the wires back on and made a silicone cocoon around it and let it dry before I bolted it back down. Never so happy to see a vehicle find a new owner.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286984


I remember that cartoon from Playboy about 40 years ago.  WOW.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Had a '76 1/2 ton pickup with a slant six that had a top speed of 67 MPH off a cliff with a tailwind. You changed the breather cap on the valve cover every spring. If you forgot, she'd plug up and blow every bit of crank case oil up through the carb and foul out your plugs. Burned out a starter 'cause I didn't know they had a ballast resister. Went to the parts store to buy a resister, and the guy sets two up on the counter. I told him I only needed one. He said, "This really is your first Dodge, isn't it?" Said you always keep one in the glove compartment for the next time it burns out.
> The dimmer switch on the floorboard caught fire several times and would leave you without lights. Sucked at night. Third time I replaced it, I put the wires back on and made a silicone cocoon around it and let it dry before I bolted it back down. Never so happy to see a vehicle find a new owner.



I briefly owned a 74 B-100 slant six, but as you note they were seriously underpowered and had a terrible gear spread.  I would run out of power climbing mountains and downshift into second, where it would almost put me through the windshield it was so much lower.  I was impressed by the engine though.

My then girlfriend drove it home from shopping and told me it was getting loud, so I went out and started it expecting an exhaust leak, only to see red dash lights flashing, zero oil pressure, and a loud banging noise.  I immediately killed it and discovered a hole in the oil filter, which I replaced and filled the engine with oil to try and drive to the engine rebuild shop.  When I started it up again, it went clacked bang, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm and quietly ran like a top.

I later sold it 30K later, smooth running with 79K on the odometer, and bought a B-300 360 cu/in, that I later switched out for a Chrysler 440.


----------



## giggy (Jan 28, 2022)

Ness don't worry the cold stuff is on it's way. Got up to around 20 deg this morn. Dry cold front moving in right now, wind blowing about 20 mph.


----------



## boo (Jan 28, 2022)

hey gray, did you know the chinese bought fram filters...they went from the benchmark of quality to paper and cardboard junk...oil doesn't get filtered, your wallet does...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 28, 2022)

boo said:


> hey gray, did you know the chinese bought fram filters...they went from the benchmark of quality to paper and cardboard junk...oil doesn't get filtered, your wallet does...



Nope, was not aware.................  Whose filters are you using these days?


----------



## giggy (Jan 28, 2022)

Baldwin filters is the only way to go for me.


----------



## stain (Jan 28, 2022)

Man, my dad collected allot of shite and stored some of it on carpet CARPET!!! 30 years of growth on top of it. What a chore it was moving it..... If I ever need a little extra cash. I have 10 huge solar water heater panels full of #2 copper. I'm betting about 40lbs each, a nice payday.

 IF/when I can build a new green house. They can be used to heat hot beds. When????

Been a beautiful day among the oaktrees. From freezing to pleasing..


----------



## Bubba (Jan 28, 2022)

boo said:


> hey gray, did you know the chinese bought fram filters...they went from the benchmark of quality to paper and cardboard junk...oil doesn't get filtered, your wallet does...


Maybe mistaken, but that reminded me.... Didn't Fram have a big stink in the 70s with defective product?

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 28, 2022)

not that I remember bubba, I always thought they were the bee's knees back then...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

AC Delco Gold are now made in China


----------



## pute (Jan 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> AC Delco Gold are now made in China


Try buying something not made in China.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2022)

Yeah no shit. Fking China is gonna kick our ass one day when these fking idiot Millennials take over.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

I try to always do just that
But seems like everything is made in China , even the American made items are made from China Parts now.
Most of our Meds come from China and india so if you need heart pills and alike good luck finding any at the drug store when the sheit hits the fan


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Try buying something not made in China.



They balance the trade by buying our politicians.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2022)

Lots of meds are made in China.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 28, 2022)

I expect nothing less from you roster but I think it looks like a mole's posterior...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 29, 2022)

Had a 78 LeBaron 2 door with a 360 bolted to I believe a 704.  Had a hell of a time with a mechanical linkage kickdown trying to jimmy rig it from an Edelbrock 4 barrel to the side of that tranny.  Once it got dialed in though, it really moved out.  Basically a 2 door diplomat.  Everyone here my age and older should remember the diplomat.  I still have what somebody called Moon Rims from it with Firestone Indy 500 raised white letters.  Tires only got 3500 miles on them if you are ever traveling through the jungles of Illinois with some extra cash.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

boo said:


> not that I remember bubba, I always thought they were the bee's knees back then...


Been a long time maybe it was another. I just remember being picky about filters, over some well all known brand...idk some 40+ year old red flag sprung up from decades ago!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 29, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286999


Its bound to be sumpthin's Weiner, or a bats butte.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

OH No Snow


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jan 29, 2022)

giggy haven't see the northern east weather this morning.  It's 25 here and clear.  Still want to see GA snow.  The doggies would love it.  Weather coming on tv next


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 29, 2022)

Roster, Is that an experimental sting ray?


----------



## ness (Jan 29, 2022)

Yup snowing at my daughter house.  Too early to give her a call.


----------



## ness (Jan 29, 2022)

you know what that is u know Pe.........ha ha ha ha


----------



## ness (Jan 29, 2022)

time to exercise  have fun


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 29, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 286988
> 
> Found a bunch of Gravy boats at a yard sale 10 cents a piece
> I plan to turn around and sale them for $2 ON EBAY


some guys have all the luck. all i get is other peoples broken shit... a great score..


----------



## stain (Jan 29, 2022)

Another nice day ahead among the oaktrees. More shifting shite from one place to another. We don't call it junk here. It's spare parts...


----------



## giggy (Jan 29, 2022)

We be loading up. ROAD TRIP I think I'll take my pillow and sleep most of the way. See you soon pute.


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

giggy said:


> We be loading up. ROAD TRIP I think I'll take my pillow and sleep most of the way. See you soon pute.


I will keep the fire going and the pipe loaded.  Call when you get here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

The Doctors at St Francis finally were able to remove Hippies dip stick from weeds nether region........


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 29, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> AC Delco Gold are now made in China


I worked with a guy that used to work at AC in the shipping department. His job was to peal the "Made in Mexico" stickers off the oil filters and put them in a box that said "Made in the USA". Well, the box WAS made in the US.
This was over 35 years ago. Makes sense that China can make 'em cheaper than Mexico now. Ain't slave labor wonderful?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2022)

What's a mixed feeling? When you see your mother-in-law backing off a cliff in your new car.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

PUTIN On A Ritz


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 30, 2022)

*Roadrunner movie audition:*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

I be Chillin LOL


----------



## ness (Jan 30, 2022)

Morning Old Farts trying to stay warm.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

Time for coffee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

About time the Stoners crawled out of bed


----------



## boo (Jan 30, 2022)

meh...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2022)

Damn, some of us have been busy today.  I don't like the word c*nt and most women find it offensive but you guys liked the post. Nasty O'l farts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 30, 2022)

wake up all you sorry bastiages……smell some coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

Last one for me


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm awake now.


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wake up all you sorry bastiages……smell some coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 30, 2022)

They all melt my butter.....


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 30, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287074
> 
> View attachment 287075
> 
> View attachment 287076


I like the second one


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

All Mine Now


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 30, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287097
> 
> All Mine Now


Treat her like the way she needs to be treated ,she is perfect ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Treat her like the way she needs to be treated ,she is perfect ...


The Early bird always gets Rosters Worm


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 30, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The Early bird always gets Rosters Worm



and the second mouse gets the cheese


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and the second mouse gets the cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont want her you can have her she's to Thin for me


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 30, 2022)

Be careful ! The early  bird gets shot at first ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Be careful ! The early  bird gets shot at first ...


Or gets Two in her bush


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 30, 2022)

Bush ! Reminds me of George . My claim to fame was getting the  same thing on my PSAT's as George Bush did .....
BBQ Sauce ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Jan 30, 2022)

Much Truth There


----------



## boo (Jan 30, 2022)

any of you old bastages ever grow motor breath 15...just flipped it and am wondering what I'm in store for...


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 30, 2022)

A good time I'm sure !!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

OK where's Bubba


----------



## stain (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

@Bubba where ya been


----------



## Patwi (Jan 30, 2022)

love is a many splendored thing


----------



## Bubba (Jan 30, 2022)

patwi said:


> What's a mixed feeling? When you see your mother-in-law backing off a cliff in your new car.


Full coverage?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 30, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @Bubba where ya been


Beating my head against wall. Now, I have it figured out. 2" copper pipe comes in type K, L and M. Only type M has 2inch inside diameter.

Oh well, yet another order. With smaller sizes I can walk into most places with a plumbing department and find up to 1 1/2" copper and you can see what fits what. 2 inch or larger,
beware of various fittings inside and outside diameters.

Note on places like Amazon you will see reviews on moonshine distiller's 2 inch copper ferrels. Everybody shows pics how it is too large. Well, they are exactly 2 inches diameter outside diameter, and only type L 2 inch copper tube has 2.0009 inside diameter. Still requires a bit of fitting. 

Bubba screwed up thinking his 2 inch to 1/2 inch reducer would fit right up, but nooooo!

For the column setup, (the above head ache is for the pot still head) I just bought a premade one. It isn't quite as tall as what grey Wolf found necessary, but I can add 20 inch copper pipe extender from the pot still setup.  It is supposed to arrive tomorrow. Water run, water/vinegar run, then sugar wash.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 30, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK where's Bubba


I think he is making shrimp ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Beating my head against wall. Now, I have it figured out. 2" copper pipe comes in type K, L and M. Only type M has 2inch inside diameter.
> 
> Oh well, yet another order. With smaller sizes I can walk into most places with a plumbing department and find up to 1 1/2" copper and you can see what fits what. 2 inch or larger,
> beware of various fittings inside and outside diameters.
> ...


What about a 2inch to 2 inch coupling sleeve










						Mueller Industries W 07072 $6.44 2" NOM C Copper DWV Coupling | Zoro.com
					

Order Mueller Industries 2" NOM C Copper DWV Coupling, W 07072 at Zoro.com. Great prices & free shipping on orders over $50 when you sign in or sign up for an account.




					www.zoro.com


----------



## Airbone (Jan 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Beating my head against wall. Now, I have it figured out. 2" copper pipe comes in type K, L and M. Only type M has 2inch inside diameter.
> 
> Oh well, yet another order. With smaller sizes I can walk into most places with a plumbing department and find up to 1 1/2" copper and you can see what fits what. 2 inch or larger,
> beware of various fittings inside and outside diameters.
> ...


Has driven me nuts for years. ID or OD…
Have to double check everything, I mainly use acr which is soft. I have an expander which is helpful, but won’t work on hard drawn copper unless annealed first.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2022)

Been on the run all day.  Now time to fry my marble.  Gonna watch some Football and chill.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

Fking glad the Bengals won


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2022)

Ha ha me to.  Love to see stands so quiet.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Jan 30, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What about a 2inch to 2 inch coupling sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might also work if inside dimension is at least 2 inches, and if long enough to fit copper ferrel and room for triclamp to clear. 

I should just buy a steady done copper pot still head, but I am going to use this big liebig tube condenser I built if it kills me.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 30, 2022)

Seems like most 2 inch copper is 2 and 1/8 outside dimension, but inside dimension varies with wall thickness. (Which varies with type L,K or M) I need 2 and 1/8" outside, and 2.0" inside diameter..


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2022)

Que?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 30, 2022)

I thought my copper fittings,all being 2 inches would fit. Apparently it's trickier than that. My project requires copper pipe 2 1/8" outside diameter and 2" inside diameter.

I did not realize that copper pipe came in type L, type K and type M. All are 2 1/8 outside diameter, but inside diameter varies depending on the different wall thickness of those 3 different types.

Copper ferrel that allow joining of still parts with tri-clamps has an outside diameter of 2 inches.

So....

Bubba's sheits fuucked up

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## stain (Jan 31, 2022)

Battening down the hatches here among the oaktrees. Finally getting a winter storm with the works. Making sure the gennies are ready and wood stacked high. It's going to be a great day to get er done with temps in the 70's....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I thought my copper fittings,all being 2 inches would fit. Apparently it's trickier than that. My project requires copper pipe 2 1/8" outside diameter and 2" inside diameter.
> 
> I did not realize that copper pipe came in type L, type K and type M. All are 2 1/8 outside diameter, but inside diameter varies depending on the different wall thickness of those 3 different types.
> 
> ...


I bet Youtube has a video on all the required parts and what to order to do the job


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

*Guys please do me a favor and go vote on the BOTM contest. This is the last day for voting and we have some ties we need to break. Thanks



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/new-2022-bud-of-the-month-for-january.80335/
		

*


----------



## Bubba (Jan 31, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I bet Youtube has a video on all the required parts and what to order to do the job


That's like asking directions. Bubba must beat head against wall for proper learning. EZ way my butte. Plus I've learned a wonderful lesson in how blood pressure goes up and down.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

Morning all.  Happy Moanday.  Harvesting a Gold Digger today and Donkey Piss tomorrow.  First time for the Donkey Piss.  Cindy 99 x Donkey Butter.  Looks great... won't sample her until a nice dry/cure.

Taking cuts as well....that with a nice walk should fill out the day.


----------



## giggy (Jan 31, 2022)

Morning everybody. We starting to move slowly. Pute I will be in contact. One hell of a ride, two days in a car is fun, not. Chat at yall later.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 31, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Has driven me nuts for years. ID or OD…
> Have to double check everything, I mainly use acr which is soft. I have an expander which is helpful, but won’t work on hard drawn copper unless annealed first.


Yes. My ferrel is 2" outside diameter, as is type M inside diameter, so it is an interference fit. Heat it silly, pound ferrel in, solder.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody. We starting to move slowly. Pute I will be in contact. One **** of a ride, two days in a car is fun, not. Chat at yall later.


Glad you made it Giggy.  Probably just a little bit different from where you just came from. Hang on storm moving in you're about to find out what it's like to see a cold snow storm.

Probably need some rest I would be burnt out after that kind of a drive. Will be waiting for you to call. Probably good seeing the family enjoy.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 31, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody. We starting to move slowly. Pute I will be in contact. One **** of a ride, two days in a car is fun, not. Chat at yall later.


Do NOT forget your primary mission. Papa and I are counting on ya!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 31, 2022)

My ability to remember song lyrics from the 60s & 70s far exceed my ability to remember why I walked into the kitchen.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning all.  Happy Moanday.  Harvesting a Gold Digger today and Donkey Piss tomorrow.  First time for the Donkey Piss.  Cindy 99 x Donkey Butter.  Looks great... won't sample her until a nice dry/cure.
> 
> Taking cuts as well....that with a nice walk should fill out the day.




who made the donkey x c99 , Mr Variety?


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> who made the donkey x c99 , Mr Variety?


Yup, got the seeds gifted from freehealer.  Planted 4 and got 3 females.  Trying to figure out which is the pick of the litter.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Yup



he may have used some c99 seeds I gave him

variety grows good weed

i wonder if he uses PGR’s though…some are ok , some are not


----------



## Bubba (Jan 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> he may have used some c99 seeds I gave him
> 
> variety grows good weed
> 
> i wonder if he uses PGR’s though…some are ok , some are not


Which are considered ok? Always wondering about this.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Which are considered ok? Always wondering about this.
> 
> Bubba



a couple man made ones come to mind , Pacio and Alar



Two popular human-made PGRs are Paclobutrazol (Paclo) and Daminozide (also known as Alar).

Synthetic PGRs are still commonly used for grass on lawns (to keep it short) and ornamental plants (for uniform, weighty flowers), but many common synthetic PGRs were banned in the USA during the 1980s for use on any crops meant for human consumption.

Why? Because these systemic compounds remain in the plant tissue (regardless of flushing) and once consumed, there is evidence they cause cancer, liver damage, and other harmful effects in mammals.












How can you tell if a bud was grown with synthetic PGRs?


An over-abundance of orange hairs (orange hairs are natural, but PGR buds typically have far more than normal).
Buds may be orange all the way through
After being dried and cured the buds may take on a dull brown appearance like it’s been vaped or decarbed
Less than normal trichome coverage (little “sparkle”)
Buds are tighter and denser than usual for that strain
Buds seem small for the weight
Buds tend to have rounded smooth edges like each individual nug was vacuum-sealed or pressed (though they could just be vacuumed-sealed or pressed)
Buds may feel “spongey” or squishy
PGR buds often have a relatively low smell
The more PGRs used during the growing process, the more stark the differences

In 2011, it was discovered by the California Department of Food and Agriculture (CDFA) that several common plant supplements contained undisclosed levels of Paclo and Alar, including Bushmaster, Top Load, Gravity by Emerald Triangle, Phosphoload, and a popular supplement called Flower Master.

Over the next few years, these supplements and others were pulled off the shelves or reformulated to remove the PGRs. I remember the hubbub as several commercial producers were upset because these supplements made a huge difference to bud yield and density (just look at the pictures!). Doesn’t that mean we’re now safe from PGRs? Unfortunately, no. Companies are not required to list all ingredients on supplements, and there is evidence some companies still add PGRs.

Naturally dense buds are beautiful. Just watch out for extremely dense buds with rounded edges and unusual orange coloring, especially if you don’t know who grew it!









						Are there dangerous synthetic PGRs in your weed? | Grow Weed Easy
					

Synthetic PGRS are dangerous, but how can you tell if they're in your weed? This article will teach you to identify and avoid any cannabis containing PGRs!




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)

View attachment 287194


----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> a couple man made ones come to mind , Pacio and Alar
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I've seen those buds, threw them in the garbage not long after getting them. ... my pup spit a pinch out and she would always taste and swallow good stuff.. The buzz made me abit headachey


----------



## boo (Jan 31, 2022)

if I don't grow it I don't smoke it...


----------



## kevinn (Jan 31, 2022)

Ditto here !!!


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

Afternoon.  Veg room got h20, cuts taken, walk in and now getting ready to cut down either the Gold Digger or Donkey Piss.  I will check the trichs and cut down the one with the most Amber first and the other tomorrow.  Both should be good to go....10 wks tomorrow.


----------



## boo (Jan 31, 2022)

whatever happened to 8 weeks and done...seems I run everything at 10 weeks or better...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 31, 2022)

Hey Roster, what ever happened to your buddy Agent 57?


----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hey Roster, what ever happened to your buddy Agent 57?


He was on today


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

Their supreme leader just came down with covid


----------



## Witchking (Jan 31, 2022)

Good for Canada! Keep the pressure on. Once you start something like that, you can't stop, can't get soft..keep butthead Truedo running scared.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)

Soros puppet


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon.  Veg room got h20, cuts taken, walk in and now getting ready to cut down either the Gold Digger or Donkey Piss.  I will check the trichs and cut down the one with the most Amber first and the other tomorrow.  Both should be good to go....10 wks tomorrow.



maybe give them two more weeks?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 31, 2022)

And Cal Mag.


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

Night shift is now on.


----------



## stain (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## ness (Feb 1, 2022)

Morning you old farts.  Wake up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 1, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning you old farts.  Wake up.



im trying


----------



## giggy (Feb 1, 2022)

Morning everybody. Supposed to get snow here later today on into tomorrow. Hope all are well.


----------



## ness (Feb 1, 2022)

Light her up bigsur


----------



## pute (Feb 1, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody. Supposed to get snow here later today on into tomorrow. Hope all are well.


Yup I hope you have a 4wd.  They haven't been plowing the side roads...... welcome to Colorado flatlander.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

My final selfie


----------



## giggy (Feb 1, 2022)

No fwd, wife fell in love with a awd camry but I didn't buy that one. Trying to figure what they are gonna do today. I know rehearsal is at 3:00pm today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 1, 2022)

Pute'll be happy to sell ya one!


----------



## pute (Feb 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Pute'll be happy to sell ya one!


I don't and won't do that anymore.  But I have some moldy pot......

Ok, just finished another day in the garden.  Yesterday was veg, today was flower...Yesterday cut down Gold Digger today Donkey Piss.  This is what a wet trim looks like.  In 6 or seven days a good dry trim, one or two days in sacks and then a nice cure before It is touched by human lips.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)

Fk me.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 1, 2022)

For some reason, this reminds me of our beloved staff members and our Band of Brothers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> For some reason, this reminds me of our beloved staff members and our Band of Brothers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

Hippie hiding from Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

Yep Im a Idiot, remind not to smoke and come online


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> For some reason, this reminds me of our beloved staff members and our Band of Brothers.



Thats why I love brother Hippie. Funny fker


----------



## Witchking (Feb 1, 2022)

patwi said:


> Soros puppet


Exactly.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Witchking (Feb 1, 2022)

Can you believe that f.uckin gang of retards on "The View" are still around? Whoopie Goldberg ...sticks her foot clean in her mouth again with her amazing insights into the Jewish Holocaust. lol I can't believe this leftist piece of shit washed up actress has the temerity to go on national TV and talk some seriously f.ucked up shit about something she knows nothing about. Time to hang it up Sister... Stupid B.itch.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 287198


OUTSTANDING  !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 1, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Can you believe that f.uckin gang of retards on "The View" are still around? Whoopie Goldberg ...sticks her foot clean in her mouth again with her amazing insights into the Jewish Holocaust. lol I can't believe this leftist piece of shit washed up actress has the temerity to go on national TV and talk some seriously f.ucked up shit about something she knows nothing about. Time to hang it up Sister... Stupid B.itch.


Ted Danson went out with Whoopie and stated it was the closest he got to bestiality...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)

I hate those nasty bitches.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 1, 2022)

patwi said:


>



Leon was the first concert I ever gone to 50 years ago !


----------



## ness (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats why I love brother Hippie. Funny fker


Great video
Was hard for me to get it at 1st, Im a slow MF


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I hate those nasty bitches.


More Garbage on the Anti estab payroll


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

Morning dance


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Witchking (Feb 2, 2022)

Well I got my wish..at least patially. ABC suspended Whoopie for 2 weeks due to her idiotic comments about the holocaust. Made my day to read that..Sorry but I am gonna engage in a little Schadenfreude. Now fire her and end the show. These biddies have become irrelevant and spewers of the left's insane narrative. F.uck TV, and F.uck Hollywood!!
If the entire entertainment industry collapsed today, I would not shed a tear... They have been lying and influencing us for decades. Time to pay the piper WHORES.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 2, 2022)

Good morning 

no coffee cause all the employees went to Ottawa to support our cousins up North

ya all have to make your own coffee today

eh


----------



## Bubba (Feb 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Ted Danson went out with Whoopie and stated it was the closest he got to bestiality...


I NEVER understood that. Eewewwww!
Disgusting.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 2, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Well I got my wish..at least patially. ABC suspended Whoopie for 2 weeks due to her idiotic comments about the holocaust. Made my day to read that..Sorry but I am gonna engage in a little Schadenfreude. Now fire her and end the show. These biddies have become irrelevant and spewers of the left's insane narrative. F.uck TV, and F.uck Hollywood!!
> If the entire entertainment industry collapsed today, I would not shed a tear... They have been lying and influencing us for decades. Time to pay the piper WHORES.


Not to mention the largest group of pedophiles since the greeko-roman Cornhole man/boy maylee way back when. It ought to be legal to best the sheit out of them, maybe sell permits like a deer tag sort of thing .

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> no coffee cause all the employees went to Ottawa to support our cousins up North
> 
> ...


They are stunning ...


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Snow detail today.  Haven't been out but we got a bunch.  City is pretty much a mess.  My 25 year old snow blower is gonna get a work out.

Whoppie and her red headed accomplice should be sent to the crow bar hotel for all the miss information they have been passi out for years.  I can't watch that show.

Canada is showing the way.  We need to keep the movement going.  Best to stock up on non perishable food.  Grocery stores might be a little bit thin on supplies if the truckers do strike down here. If they come my way I will join them. I normally don't get involved in protest but it's time for me.

Couple of quick cups of coffee and I need to get outside and start working on this mess the weather has created.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Snow detail today.  Haven't been out but we got a bunch.  City is pretty much a mess.  My 25 year old snow blower is gonna get a work out.
> 
> Whoppie and her red headed accomplice should be sent to the crow bar hotel for all the miss information they have been passi out for years.  I can't watch that show.
> 
> ...


Be careful and dont over do it.we needs you...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Snow detail today.  Haven't been out but we got a bunch.  City is pretty much a mess.  My 25 year old snow blower is gonna get a work out.
> 
> Whoppie and her red headed accomplice should be sent to the crow bar hotel for all the miss information they have been passi out for years.  I can't watch that show.
> 
> ...



Go Brando


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> They are stunning ...


I'll bet they're sticky like maple syrup in all the right places....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 2, 2022)

View attachment 287371


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll bet they're sticky like maple syrup in all the right places....


Im sticky now as we speak!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Im sticky now as we speak!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Im sticky now as we speak!


hOW TO CURE tHE BAD CASE OF SWAMP AZZ


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

tHAT'S iT




lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

I found My Alien Triangle seeds I have been looking for
Original testers before they were released


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Be careful and dont over do it.we needs you...


Pushing 72 and still doing neighbors driveways.  Don't worry about me ..... I am in my prime.  I don't squat 1,000 lbs like Boo does but I still get around pretty good.

Snow was only about 8" deep so not that bad.  Only took about 45 minutes to do my normal areas.  I was the first one out and was done before all but one other came out.   Now everybody is out on snow detail.....as I watch from my living room window. 

Only problem is Mrs Pute is cleaning house.....I can see my near future now.  I might just sneak down to the basement where it is safe.  That is man land....no dames.


----------



## stain (Feb 2, 2022)

WOOHOO SNOW!!!! First moisture since september.... Hope we get the 8in they say, we need every flake. RMH is cranked up and roaring. Chilly is in the pot simmering. Now to sit back and watch it snow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

^^^^^Too Darn Skinny


----------



## boo (Feb 2, 2022)

says the man who adores chubbies...


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2022)

Come on Boo he loves "chub bubs".  My brother in law is just like that.    Leave the skinny one's for me .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Come on Boo he loves "chub bubs".  My brother in law is just like that.    Leave the skinny one's for me .


We would have been good wingmen
The chubby one is mine you take that hungry one LOL
m talking a few extra lbs not the ones that ate Manhattan


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 2, 2022)

Well the wedding is over, time for the reception and dinner. Pute I will holler at you tomorrow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

Giggy meets Pute for the 1st time


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2022)

Hope my brothers have a great time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hope my brothers have a great time.




yeah , until they go down in the basement or dungeon where Pute has a secret room


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , until they go down in the basement or dungeon where Pute has a secret room


I hope Giggy brought enough anal lube


----------



## Witchking (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 3, 2022)

Morning everybody temps in the minus this morn, should be a lot of ice. Snow ended late yesterday. This should be fun getting around today.


----------



## Witchking (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2022)

Morning Giggy.  If it is to difficult getting around I can come to you.  I am used to this.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , until they go down in the basement or dungeon where Pute has a secret room


I see them now


----------



## ness (Feb 3, 2022)

morning OFC It's warm here 54 and cloudy.  Giggy pute have a terrific time, Stay out of trouble.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Pushing 72 and still doing neighbors driveways.  Don't worry about me ..... I am in my prime.  I don't squat 1,000 lbs like Boo does but I still get around pretty good.
> 
> Snow was only about 8" deep so not that bad.  Only took about 45 minutes to do my normal areas.  I was the first one out and was done before all but one other came out.   Now everybody is out on snow detail.....as I watch from my living room window.
> 
> Only problem is Mrs Pute is cleaning house.....I can see my near future now.  I might just sneak down to the basement where it is safe.  That is man land....no dames.


Good on you ! I have  a basement just scary enough to keep my Mrs upstairs.
got everything I needs ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Good on you ! I have  a basement just scary enough to keep my Mrs upstairs.
> got everything I needs ...


Guns Booze and a stack of old playboys
What more does one need


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I hope Giggy brought enough anal lube
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

I would love to put my round in that chamber ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 3, 2022)

Afternoon, Lady and Gents. Got up at the asscrack of dawn to re-plow the driveway and road so the Pullet could get to work. Figured while I was at it, I'd go ahead and plow everybody that I plowed yesterday 'cause we got another 4" or so plus the drifts. Got the local neighbors done, headed over to the old hood to do my favorite neighbor that's got health problems, and noticed I'd missed one yesterday. Got it slammed, went over to my childhood friend's place to do his (a really long U shaped driveway), and his kid (34) is out there with a shovel. Kid screwed his back up in an accident when he was in his late teens. He sure was happy to let me take over.

Got home, put my jammies back on, and looked out the window and saw a neighbor that I'd never plowed before shoveling around his vehicles. Shoot. Pull the pants back on, fire up the Jeep, and pull in his driveway. I cocked my head in a "need help" position, and he smiled and beckoned me to pull up. Told him to hop in and show me where to go. Only took  five minutes tops. It would have taken him hours.

Went back home, climbed into my jammies again, and my phone goes off. It's the wife of an old drinking buddy that I hadn't seen in two years. She asks me how much I'd charge to plow 'em out, 'cause they were snowbound. Their driveway is a snakey mess about a third of a mile long. He'd been through multiple surgeries in the last year (heart, gallbladder, two hernias, and he'd just fallen and busted a rib). Shoot. Put my clothes back on and out the door I go.

Had to do his driveway in 4 wheel low. Man, was that thing plugged. No way he'd have gotten out. He offered cash. I refused. Made me feel good that in a pinch, he knew he could count on me. 

Get back home (again), go to jack the feet back up on the plow, squat down, fall on my fanny, but luckily, a aluminum siding nail sticking out of the plywood siding stopped my head from hitting the wood. Ouch.

Jammies back on and talking to my cyber friends. What a day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

You're a GOOD MAN Sir Hippie


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 3, 2022)

Naw, I'm just an azzhole that knows a lot of good people.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Naw, I'm just an azzhole that knows a lot of good people.


OK ya got me I was trying to butter ya up so I could get mine done too


----------



## stain (Feb 3, 2022)

Snowflakes still flying... (no I didn't plow through that demonstration in my 4x4.....but wanted to  )

Pulled a 2010 yfz 450r motor out and made ready to ship off for a rebuild this morn. Locked up pushrod on crank. Now to sit back and keep out of Blondie's way. Don't want to get stuck doing honey do's...


----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2022)

^^^that is what Whoopi did. Didn't work out that well.  Banned for two weeks.  She now has threatened to quit....just because she isn't invited.


----------



## kevinn (Feb 3, 2022)

Hippie
That is the way to get your money's worth out of that plow !!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

Bet he gets a lot of Casseroles


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 3, 2022)

Just a warm thank you is all I'm looking for, but I've got one that insists on spoiling me at Christmas with goodies and this year, a $100 gas gift card. She's also the sneeky rat that called up to the local auto repair shop and paid for my front brake line replacement last year. Love that gal. Her leaves disappear every fall, and anything I can do to help her  gets done. Couldn't ask for a sweeter neighbor.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just a warm thank you is all I'm looking for, but I've got one that insists on spoiling me at Christmas with goodies and this year, a $100 gas gift card. She's also the sneeky rat that called up to the local auto repair shop and paid for my front brake line replacement last year. Love that gal. Her leaves disappear every fall, and anything I can do to help her  gets done. Couldn't ask for a sweeter neighbor.


Sounds to me you are snaking all the lonely women in the neighbor while their husbands are out at the Gin Mill


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 3, 2022)

She's 80, dude! Her and her husband are the kind of people you meet and feel like you've known them your whole life.

Where's Walt? Hope he didn't get hit in the noggin by a falling iguana.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> She's 80, dude! Her and her husband are the kind of people you meet and feel like you've known them your whole life.
> 
> Where's Walt? Hope he didn't get hit in the noggin by a falling iguana.


He was last seen eating his lunch Iguana on the Half shell


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

Tastes like chicken


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2022)

Hippie is a good brother and a loyal friend. He talks a lot of shit but he is a big softy.
That's why I love the mean old bastard.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie is a good brother and a loyal friend. He talks a lot of shit but he is a big softy.
> That's why I love the mean old bastard.


That, and my cute ass, right?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2022)

Yep especially when you shave it .
Not to mention the Tie Dye underwear.


----------



## kevinn (Feb 3, 2022)

He always made me feel welcome !!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep especially when you shave it .
> Not to mention the Tie Dye underwear.


Man you must b e special he never worn them for me


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Afternoon, Lady and Gents. Got up at the asscrack of dawn to re-plow the driveway and road so the Pullet could get to work. Figured while I was at it, I'd go ahead and plow everybody that I plowed yesterday 'cause we got another 4" or so plus the drifts. Got the local neighbors done, headed over to the old hood to do my favorite neighbor that's got health problems, and noticed I'd missed one yesterday. Got it slammed, went over to my childhood friend's place to do his (a really long U shaped driveway), and his kid (34) is out there with a shovel. Kid screwed his back up in an accident when he was in his late teens. He sure was happy to let me take over.
> 
> Got home, put my jammies back on, and looked out the window and saw a neighbor that I'd never plowed before shoveling around his vehicles. Shoot. Pull the pants back on, fire up the Jeep, and pull in his driveway. I cocked my head in a "need help" position, and he smiled and beckoned me to pull up. Told him to hop in and show me where to go. Only took  five minutes tops. It would have taken him hours.
> 
> ...


Good man!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

We are so Lucky we have a Great Crew here
Most Forums they attack each other and try to always be the one who knows it all.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Afternoon, Lady and Gents. Got up at the asscrack of dawn to re-plow the driveway and road so the Pullet could get to work. Figured while I was at it, I'd go ahead and plow everybody that I plowed yesterday 'cause we got another 4" or so plus the drifts. Got the local neighbors done, headed over to the old hood to do my favorite neighbor that's got health problems, and noticed I'd missed one yesterday. Got it slammed, went over to my childhood friend's place to do his (a really long U shaped driveway), and his kid (34) is out there with a shovel. Kid screwed his back up in an accident when he was in his late teens. He sure was happy to let me take over.
> 
> Got home, put my jammies back on, and looked out the window and saw a neighbor that I'd never plowed before shoveling around his vehicles. Shoot. Pull the pants back on, fire up the Jeep, and pull in his driveway. I cocked my head in a "need help" position, and he smiled and beckoned me to pull up. Told him to hop in and show me where to go. Only took  five minutes tops. It would have taken him hours.
> 
> ...


I need a nap after reading your post !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> We are so Lucky we have a Great Crew here
> Most Forums they attack each other and try to always be the one who knows it all.


ONE THING I DO KNOW IS THERE IS MUCH I  DON'T KNOW ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That, and my cute ass, right?


  My ass was never considered cute ....lucky  SOB


----------



## giggy (Feb 3, 2022)

Just got back to the hotel. Had a good visit with pute and Mrs. Pute. Man got some good smoke. Pute thank you for the lunch and hospitality, it was a pleasure to meet yall.


----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2022)

Had a great visit with Giggy.  Had lunch and stopped by my house for good conversation and a smoke.  Mrs Giggy and Mrs Pute talked like they had known each other for years.  Had a great visit.


----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2022)

Giggy beat me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Giggy beat me.


where?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287503


You need tires that big now a days to navigate the deep Bullship going on today ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 287500


stunning...


----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> where?


To the punch


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

Speaking of basements ,got my earthbox set ,my heat is now controlled and my humiidty  is at 53 in a short 20"x36"x 52".
Going to have my 2x4 and 3x3 set up this weekend .Looking to pop some ak47 photo ,acapulco gold and some mephistos autos.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

pute said:


> To the punch


Tanks God thought tings got serious ...


----------



## boo (Feb 3, 2022)

I hope you have flat lights, I'd fry my plants without 8' tents...the photontek600 made a world of difference with clearances...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 3, 2022)

boo said:


> I hope you have flat lights, I'd fry my plants without 8' tents...the photontek600 made a world of difference with clearances...


I have just that short one for the space. On that one I have a Es180 from green sunshine co. My 2x4 was ordered to use upstairs till I got the ok to put all my tents in the basement. That one I have a vs300 electric sky but 60 something . If I knew then what I know now with my Mrs I would have gotten a 2x4x6 foot. My 3x3 is 6 foot. I wish I could get a 8 foot tent. I was used to rooms you could walk in so I am not into crawling around a 5x5.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 3, 2022)

Got a chill today and couldn't shake it. Made a batch of beer battered onion rings. I'm hot now!

Yesterday, I noticed my front windows wouldn't work in the JKU. Rears worked fine. Had to keep the defroster on because of all the snow blowing up from the plow. Put one of the back windows full down and still melted my face off. Stopped past the local fix it shop and ask the guy if the front and rear windows were on a separate fuse. Nope. Said I'd have to make an appointment to bring it in 'cause it was probably the switch or maybe some bad wiring. Translation: cha-ching.
Watched a Youtube vid on the problem. Turns out, everything in a modern Jeep is controlled by the computer. Turn off the key, wait a second, and turn it back on.
Yep, it worked. I like to be able to see everything when I'm plowing. We all know that one "Oh, shit" makes up for a thousand "attaboys".


----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2022)

Good night.  Late shift is on......who is in charge.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Good night.  Late shift is on......who is in charge.....


Patwi


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yesterday, I noticed my front windows wouldn't work in the JKU. Rears worked fine. Had to keep the defroster on because of all the snow blowing up from the plow. Put one of the back windows full down and still melted my face off. Stopped past the local fix it shop and ask the guy if the front and rear windows were on a separate fuse. Nope. Said I'd have to make an appointment to bring it in 'cause it was probably the switch or maybe some bad wiring. Translation: cha-ching.
> Watched a Youtube vid on the problem. Turns out, everything in a modern Jeep is controlled by the computer. Turn off the key, wait a second, and turn it back on.Yep, it worked. I like to be able to see everything when I'm plowing. We all know that one "Oh, shit" makes up for a thousand "attaboys".



My 95 Jeep GC has periodic window problems that come and go.  Currently I have a battery drain that I have yet to find.  Electrical has been my biggest complaint with Jeep, though I love them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My 95 Jeep GC has periodic window problems that come and go.  Currently I have a battery drain that I have yet to find.  Electrical has been my biggest complaint with Jeep, though I love them.


Vampires are always a bitoch to fine


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Giggy meets Pute for the 1st time


----------



## giggy (Feb 4, 2022)

Morning everybody. We will be heading home in a little while. Gonna be a long ride. Yall have a great day and oh, happy fry-day.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 4, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody. We will be heading home in a little while. Gonna be a long ride. Yall have a great day and oh, happy fry-day.


Be careful ,pee first ,buckle up and wear clean underwear ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody. We will be heading home in a little while. Gonna be a long ride. Yall have a great day and oh, happy fry-day.


Texas roads are iced bro so be careful.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Good night.  Late shift is on......who is in charge.....




Lucy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Another cold day.  Big day in the grow.  Tea, nutes and up- potting. Might even get a walk in.  Sounds like every day.  

Drive careful Giggy.  That is a long drive.  My azz would be sore.

Where is spring.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## stain (Feb 4, 2022)

.......of powdery snow


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 4, 2022)

Morning gang. Finally got into the double digits here. At 11 degrees, you don't want to put your tongue on the pump handle.
I'm hoping one more big snow will take us straight into spring. Got a lot of crap to do as soon as the weather breaks.
In the mean time, it's Friday, and that means beer day. When you only drink two days a week, ya kinda look forward to 'em.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning gang. Finally got into the double digits here. At 11 degrees, you don't want to put your tongue on the pump handle.
> I'm hoping one more big snow will take us straight into spring. Got a lot of crap to do as soon as the weather breaks.
> In the mean time, it's Friday, and that means beer day. When you only drink two days a week, ya kinda look forward to 'em.







the pump don’t work cause the vandal took the handle


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

Busted my azz getting things done in the garden.  Time to walk......wait, Mrs Pute says it is to cold to walk.  Why then did I hurry.  Now what am I gonna do....sit here and talk shitt to you guys....yea.


----------



## boo (Feb 4, 2022)

you can always go clean the boat...


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

This is for you Big when you come up with some kind of smart azz answer






oops, Boo beat ya to it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2022)

pute said:


> This is for you Big when you come up with some kind of smart azz answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



POST DELETED!


----------



## stain (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i am outta ammo right now ya bonehead but you can bet I am working n restocking my arsenal….I work at the Salt Mines and know that people everywhere need some salt in their wounds
> 
> right now I’m giving notice that I will NOT be posting on Page 666!


A......yes you did.  First one in line.


----------



## boo (Feb 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i am outta ammo right now ya bonehead but you can bet I am working n restocking my arsenal….I work at the Salt Mines and know that people everywhere need some salt in their wounds
> 
> right now I’m giving notice that I will NOT be posting on Page 666!


bwahahaha, pute's correct big, you've now got the mark of satan on your soul...


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

Don't be to hard on brother Big.  I hurt his feelings and he took his ball and went home.  I don't understand though.....said he wouldn't post on page 666 and then immediately did.  Wondering if he only has one oar in the water.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)

BIG SATAN and The Women who worship Him


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2022)

You funny fkers. I spit some of my beer out laughing. And that pisses me off.


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

Big you say you are out of ammo......Hear is some new material for ya.....





*Surrounded by Idiots: The Four Types of Human Behavior and How to Effectively Communicate with Each in Business (and in Life)*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 4, 2022)

Had to post something. Didn't want you boys going to h ell without me!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 4, 2022)

boo said:


> you can always go clean the boat...


funny !


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

The conversation in this thread has gone lower than a snake's belly in a wagon rut.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 4, 2022)

pute said:


> The conversation in this thread has gone lower than a snake's belly in a wagon rut.


Damm...


----------



## Witchking (Feb 4, 2022)

Page 666.


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

Big posted first so he takes all responsibility .......666......






Sleep well Big One...... Bhhoooooooo...see you in the morning.... hopefully...666


----------



## giggy (Feb 4, 2022)

Evening folks. Who changed yoop's avatar?


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

Yoop requested.  More info ask at woodies


----------



## pute (Feb 4, 2022)

How are the roads?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

Closed for the night


----------



## giggy (Feb 5, 2022)

Morning everybody, so far roads are OK. We will be back on the road pretty soon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, so far roads are OK. We will be back on the road pretty soon.


I have to ask what did you get on Putes Dingy?


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have to ask what did you get on Putes Dingy?


I can't get it off


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

pute said:


> I can't get it off


You may have to wait til spring for it to melt it.
I have just what the doctor ordered


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 5, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Page 666.
> View attachment 287603


wow a great resemblance to my exes family ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

I probably am getting into


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You may have to wait til spring for it to melt it.
> I have just what the doctor ordered
> View attachment 287627


Boy ,I wish i had this when I turned 15 . Could have used this to clean my room ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Boy ,I wish i had this when I turned 15 . Could have used this to clean my room ...


I even have some concentrate to use with power washers
For cleaning the ceilings


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I even have some concentrate to use with power washers
> For cleaning the ceilings
> View attachment 287629




now that is a little exaggeration there


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I even have some concentrate to use with power washers
> For cleaning the ceilings
> View attachment 287629


When I was young I would hit the ceiling ,now Im not sure  if its coming out at all ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> now that is a little exaggeration there


OK I forgot you have felt what it feels like when I unless my powers LOL


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2022)

Trying to respond but , like Big Im out of material


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Trying to respond but , like Big Im out of material


Maybe we all take a break regroup  and get back to it after lunch ...!


----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2022)

I don't eat lunch


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't eat lunch


Not What Giggy said


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> now that is a little exaggeration there


Forgot what it was like to be 14, didn't ya?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Forgot what it was like to be 14, didn't ya?


They nick named Big Machine Gun Sir , He shot his rounds faster than any one else in the Club


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 5, 2022)

Don Juan here.  Jus' one & done.













But if you do it right, she is unconscious with pleasure...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Don Juan here.  Jus' one & done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before ya even start right, I bet ya have a good supply of roofies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)

@Unca Walt 
Check this guy out he fixes old abandoned planes 
Good show


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 5, 2022)

^^^^^my dog


----------



## boo (Feb 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287639


I love those impalas roster...now get to bed...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 6, 2022)

My brother's first car was a '63 drop top. Mine was a '68. Both Impalas.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 6, 2022)

We home and settling in. Chat at yall tomorrow, we'll later today. Night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> We home and settling in. Chat at yall tomorrow, we'll later today. Night.


Glad you and yours are safe Night
And what did you get on Putes Ship


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 6, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't eat lunch


maybe thats why


ROSTERMAN said:


> Before ya even start right, I bet ya have a good supply of roofies


called being prepared ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

A Man and His Dog
The following story: A Man and His Dog Go To Heaven, is an adaptation of the wonderful tale by Earl Hamner Jr., an American television writer and producer.
This particular tale came from one of his teleplays for the Twilight Zone series titled - The Hunt, which originally aired on January 26, 1962. The story is about a man named Hyder Simpson, who refuses to go into heaven unless he can take his dog Rip with him.
And so the story goes...
A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead.
He remembered dying, and that the dog walking beside him had been dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them..
After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble. At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight.
When he was standing before it he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother-of-pearl, and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold. He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side.
When he was close enough, he called out, 'Excuse me, where are we?'
'This is Heaven, sir,' the man answered.
Would you happen to have some water?' the man asked.
Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up'. The man gestured, and the gate began to open.
'Can my friend,' gesturing toward his dog, 'come in, too?' the traveler asked.
'I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets.'
The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going with his dog.
After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road leading through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence. As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book.
'Excuse me!' he called to the man. 'Do you have any water?'
'Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there, come on in..'
'How about my friend here?' the traveler gestured to the dog.
There should be a bowl by the pump.'
They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old-fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it. The traveler filled the water bowl and took a long drink himself, then he gave some to the dog.
When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree.
'What do you call this place?' the traveler asked.
This is Heaven,' he answered.
'Well, that's confusing,' the traveler said. 'The man down the road said that was Heaven, too.'
'Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? Nope. That's hell.'
'Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?'
'No, we're just happy that they screen out the folks who would leave their best friends behind.'
~Anonymous Author and Artwork


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> A Man and His Dog
> The following story: A Man and His Dog Go To Heaven, is an adaptation of the wonderful tale by Earl Hamner Jr., an American television writer and producer.
> This particular tale came from one of his teleplays for the Twilight Zone series titled - The Hunt, which originally aired on January 26, 1962. The story is about a man named Hyder Simpson, who refuses to go into heaven unless he can take his dog Rip with him.
> And so the story goes...
> ...


I love my boy ,He lives with us. he is my stinky boy !


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My brother's first car was a '63 drop top. Mine was a '68. Both Impalas.


Mine was a 67 Maroon colored Impala. Smoked like a mother fker. Killed every mosquito in the country. Even the dogs wouldn't chase it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

If you ever saw the old Twilight Zones series this was the the episode named The Hunt
An old man and his coon hound named RIP.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

Still waiting for Giggy to clean the stuff off


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Still waiting for Giggy to clean the stuff off
> View attachment 287656


nice boat,hope there's no snapping turtles...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> nice boat,hope there's no snapping turtles...


Nothing to snap there


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Nothing to snap there


wasn't his first time in the lake i guess..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> wasn't his first time in the lake i guess..


Before your time but he use to know as Put It Back


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2022)

Giggy should be home by now.  That drive had to be a bitc-h.  Hopefully the roads were dry all the way.

I will be on trim detail the next few days.  Not my favorite thing to do but has to be done.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Giggy should be home by now.  That drive had to be a bitc-h.  Hopefully the roads were dry all the way.
> 
> I will be on trim detail the next few days.  Not my favorite thing to do but has to be done.


He posted and said he made it home earlier


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2022)

Thanks Roster. I missed it.


----------



## giggy (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm moving slowly. Got up and filled the tub with a Epsom salt bath.knees are a wreck this morn. Long ride fore sure. I'm the only one stirring even the dogs aren't moving.


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2022)

Glad you made it home safely my friend.  Great visit!  Wish we could all get together for a face to face party.  Nice having a face attached to a keyboard.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Giggy should be home by now.  That drive had to be a bitc-h.  Hopefully the roads were dry all the way.
> 
> I will be on trim detail the next few days.  Not my favorite thing to do but has to be done.




we don’t trim no mo’……..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Glad you made it home safely my friend.  Great visit!  Wish we could all get together for a face to face party.  Nice having a face attached to a keyboard.


 You say that , you haven't seen my face ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> You say that , you haven't seen my face ...


He be Ugly


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> You say that , you haven't seen my face ...



don’t worry , there are some world class ugly mugs here for sure

i won’t name names like Pute , stain , weedhopper but trust me , some of these cats here have set a high standard


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

Im so Ugly I shaved my azz and walk backwards


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2022)

Ha ha.....I don't look at a person's face....I look at the person behind the face.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im so Ugly I shaved my azz and walk backwards


Hippie taught you to do that when you spent the night and got drunk.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im so Ugly I shaved my azz and walk backwards





WeedHopper said:


> Hippie taught you to do that when you spent the night and got drunk.


  what happened to the  " when you get drunk nothing  is never mentioned " rule .
If that rule is no longer in effect Im leaving town ....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Ha ha.....I don't look at a person's face....I look at the person behind the face.


Wish I did that when I met my soon to be wife /exwife ...


----------



## boo (Feb 6, 2022)

me too, I went thru 2 wives until I found the right one, 11 years younger and she loved me right...until she left me due to cancer but awaits me on the other side, whatever that may be...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> He be Ugly
> View attachment 287659


Nice legs, though.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 6, 2022)

boo said:


> me too, I went thru 2 wives until I found the right one, 11 years younger and she loved me right...until she left me due to cancer but awaits me on the other side, whatever that may be...





two wives for me and a lot of girlfriends

and we are all still together!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 6, 2022)

boo said:


> me too, I went thru 2 wives until I found the right one, 11 years younger and she loved me right...until she left me due to cancer but awaits me on the other side, whatever that may be...



Sorry to hear that my friend ...
this song and words  moved me since i heard it  the first time ...


----------



## stain (Feb 6, 2022)

Half in half out today. Out gathering up trays for veggies. spinach, broc, collie, cabbage, bochoy, lettuce. In, planting them... Pot will be started in 2-3 weeks outside in GH. That way I get them to sex before putting in the ground.

Pics from last season.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 6, 2022)

talk about a thing of beauty ...


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2022)

Damn Stain I am a long way away from thinking about a veggie garden.   Won't plant mater seeds until mid April.  Nice work.  But, I am still growing inside.  Here is Donkey Piss.  10 weeks today.  Expecting a lot from this girl.  Hope I am not disappointed.  






Getting ready to chop and hang her.


----------



## boo (Feb 6, 2022)

I don't think you will pute, she's a thing of beauty...


----------



## Slowflow (Feb 6, 2022)

pute said:


>


Classic!  That’s funny


----------



## Slowflow (Feb 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn Stain I am a long way away from thinking about a veggie garden.   Won't plant mater seeds until mid April.  Nice work.  But, I am still growing inside.  Here is Donkey Piss.  10 weeks today.  Expecting a lot from this girl.  Hope I am not disappointed.
> 
> View attachment 287677
> 
> ...


Wow. Pute, she is a beautiful looking flower!


----------



## Slowflow (Feb 6, 2022)

Slowflow said:


> Wow. Pute, she is a beautiful looking flower!


pute I have a question. I see pics of beautiful flowers.  I notice some flowers that are close to harvest and some have leaves that dying or changing color etc.  Your flower leaves look beautiful to perfection.  What do you do to keep the balance to have it looking like this?  Does it depend on strain or growing conditions.  Etc.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 6, 2022)

Slowflow said:


> pute I have a question. I see pics of beautiful flowers.  I notice some flowers that are close to harvest and some have leaves that dying or changing color etc.  Your flower leaves look beautiful to perfection.  What do you do to keep the balance to have it looking like this?  Does it depend on strain or growing conditions.  Etc.





he uses a lot of cal-mag


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2022)

Depends on the strain.


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2022)

Slowflow said:


> pute I have a question. I see pics of beautiful flowers.  I notice some flowers that are close to harvest and some have leaves that dying or changing color etc.  Your flower leaves look beautiful to perfection.  What do you do to keep the balance to have it looking like this?  Does it depend on strain or growing conditions.  Etc.


Here is a perfect example.  Nice fade on this lady.  They were both grown the exact same way except this plant finished in 9 vs 10 weeks for the Donkey Piss.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

@Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 6, 2022)

All I've run so far is some vinegar water....but at least I can see how this thing works.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)

Bubba said:


> All I've run so far is some vinegar water....but at least I can see how this thing works.
> 
> Bubba


You'll Blind your eyes out.............................


----------



## giggy (Feb 6, 2022)

Very fine looking there pute. Yes it is nice to be able to see a face to go along with a handle and a keyboard. May have rounded the corner with mine. Got some nice looking young plants.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2022)

Good night....night shift?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 7, 2022)

Not for long. Gonna take the Old Hen and Pullet out to the movies tomorrow. Gotta see that new Jackass that came out the fourth. Looked like it might have a giggle or two in it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 287701


Morn GW
Question I have a large center sliding glass pella door that I want to hook an auto opener to for my dog
it can be a remote control or push button , so the wife can open and close door from her seat. Hurts for her up and down all day (the dog goes in and out all day every 20mins hes nuts)
Ever hear of an activator that can do something like this?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2022)

@Tattered Old Graywolf 
Something like this that I can build myself not 400 dollars


			https://www.amazon.com/Autoslide-AS01BC-Automatic-Patio-Starter/dp/B0061UJ3QK/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=Automatic%2BSliding%2BDoor%2BOpener&qid=1644235296&sr=8-1-spons&smid=A2ZJNRY1GY57C2&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyOUxSM1o3VUU5NUpMJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTQ2MzY1MjRaNUtYUFo1NzBWTSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMjMyOTcyMzIyVDVCT1YwRDVWUyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU&th=1


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Giggy should be home by now.  That drive had to be a bitc-h.  Hopefully the roads were dry all the way.
> 
> I will be on trim detail the next few days.  Not my favorite thing to do but has to be done.


I'll do it for $25/hr.  I cannot afford any more.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Here is a perfect example.  Nice fade on this lady.  They were both grown the exact same way except this plant finished in 9 vs 10 weeks for the Donkey Piss.


un-fargin-believable.




It occurs to me that these plants could make beautiful flower arrangements... Picture a florist's presentation with a half-dozen radically different flowers.

An analogue of this:


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 7, 2022)

Any suggestions on a smaller humidifier that might be carried at one of the big box chains?  I hate ordering stuff off the net and especially amazon. (Just me personally) I also hate that in about 2 months I will be working again to de-humidify that exact same spot.  Found a little on some older threads about low RH in the space.  There was one responder to a thread that said don't even worry about it.  Just to have some decent smoke I don't think I would but if I am going to give any of you people a run for bud of the month, I want to have all my bases covered.  Real work for the next few days again. I still bop in and out for a bit this AM.  Coffee - Pinch hits I'm buying... Where are the Coffee girls.. Big's probably still got them sleeping. Haha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Any suggestions on a smaller humidifier that might be carried at one of the big box chains?  I hate ordering stuff off the net and especially amazon. (Just me personally) I also hate that in about 2 months I will be working again to de-humidify that exact same spot.  Found a little on some older threads about nails low RH in the space.  There was one responder to a thread that said don't even worry about it.  Just to have some decent smoke I don't think I would but if I am going to give any of you people a run for bud of the month, I want to have all my bases covered.  Real work for the next few days again. I still bop in and out for a bit this AM.  Coffee - Pinch hits I'm buying... Where are the Coffee girls.. Big's probably still got them sleeping. Haha


He said he is still busy driving nails, coffee will be avail later


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2022)

But then again he loves a young man in uniform too


That pic wasn't for open forum brother.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 7, 2022)

Yea, someone got smoked up and fell asleep last night while burping jars.  That's Crunchy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But then again he loves a young man in uniform too
> 
> 
> That pic wasn't for open forum brother.


But man that eggplant was one of the biggest I have ever seen on a white man




So the clerk said to the woman buying these
"Shall I wrap it or will you be wearing it home"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I'll do it for $25/hr.  I cannot afford any more.


What stand at my doorway and open and close it for my dog? You are hired


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Well.... another fargin moanday!  Trimming and walking today....just like all my days.  Every day melts into the next. I need a change in the routine....maybe I will walk before I trim this time.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Morn GW Question I have a large center sliding glass pella door that I want to hook an auto opener to for my dog it can be a remote control or push button , so the wife can open and close door from her seat. Hurts for her up and down all day (the dog goes in and out all day every 20mins hes nuts) Ever hear of an activator that can do something like this?





ROSTERMAN said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf Something like this that I can build myself not 400 dollars
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Autoslide-AS01BC-Automatic-Patio-Starter/dp/B0061UJ3QK/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=Automatic%2BSliding%2BDoor%2BOpener&qid=1644235296&sr=8-1-spons&smid=A2ZJNRY1GY57C2&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyOUxSM1o3VUU5NUpMJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTQ2MzY1MjRaNUtYUFo1NzBWTSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMjMyOTcyMzIyVDVCT1YwRDVWUyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU&th=1



If you simply open and close the sliding door, you have linear motion and five typical ways to achieve linear motion are ball screws, belt and pulleys, linear motor, wheel drive, and piston/cylinder.

I used Thompson slides and actuators extensively in equipment design and they are the precise/reliable way to accomplish your goal, albeit expensive. 

Ball Screw White Paper PPC

Here is another source for both stepper ball screw motors and linear motors:





__





						Linear Motor Actuators | Nippon Pulse America, Inc.
					

Nippon Pulse offers three types of linear motor actuators to meet a variety of OEM application requirements.



					www.nipponpulse.com
				




There are some cheaper belt and pulley units available.

Items for sale by bulkman3d | eBay

You might also look for a used garage door opener on Craigs List.

You could operate it with a cylinder using city water pressure.

You could open it a foot or so and insert a ¾ plywood insert in the open space to plug the opening.  Drill and pin the door or drop in a board behind the door to hold it at that opening.

Cut a conventional dog door into the plywood.

They also make automated dog doors to work with patio doors activated by the dog collar:


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Well.... another fargin moanday!  Trimming and walking today....just like all my days.  Every day melts into the next. I need a change in the routine....maybe I will walk before I trim this time.






he man , you and Mrs Pute are welcome to visit our eclectic little town and enjoy a night of debauchery and epicurean delights!

stay awhile , stay forever!


----------



## pute (Feb 7, 2022)

Looks like fun.   Mrs Pute wants to know if they have indoor plumbing there.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 7, 2022)

Just got back from watching Jackass. Funnier than a rubber crutch! Can't remember the last time a movie kept me laughing that long. Strictly sophomoric high school type humor, enough nut shots to keep your legs crossed for hours, and just flat out funny. Well worth the price of admission.

Including my crew, there was seven people in the whole theater.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Looks like fun.   Mrs Pute wants to know if they have indoor plumbing there.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## stain (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Looks like fun.   Mrs Pute wants to know if they have indoor plumbing there.


@bigsur51 retains his Injun upbringing:  "White man crazy:  shitt in same house he sleeps in."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)

Millions are massing
To Join Today


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2022)

Lordy, I hope this works... Pute needs this.


----------



## Slowflow (Feb 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Lordy, I hope this works... Pute needs this.



Bringing out the big guns.  Forget the plow


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

Slowflow said:


> pute I have a question. I see pics of beautiful flowers.  I notice some flowers that are close to harvest and some have leaves that dying or changing color etc.  Your flower leaves look beautiful to perfection.  What do you do to keep the balance to have it looking like this?  Does it depend on strain or growing conditions.  Etc.


when your handsome like pute things just go easy ..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287688


cant be me ,I wear glasses ....!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 8, 2022)

what the hay is going n here!?

everyone needs to calm the feck down and drink moar coffee!




he will never know what we put in the coffee









biggy is so sweet , he gave us all a raise today!







thst raise ain’t all he gave me









lol , yeah I got it twice









I did not get s h I t…….feck that big , I am staying home










can’t we all get along?


----------



## pute (Feb 8, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Do you need a liscense to operate that flame thrower Walt?

More trimming today.  I sampled some Donkey Piss  last night.  Bingo...the C99 in her was apparent.  Six days after cutting her down, still soaking wet but it is gonna be great smoke.  Today she gets a dry trim.



joeb631 said:


> when your handsome like pute things just go easy ..



Hmmm...first no old man I know is handsome and nothing comes easy now days....try getting out of bed at 71 years old.  Ha ha!

More coffee.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 8, 2022)

@Pute….if you need an experienced taste tester , just send me a few samples and I will write a review for you

here’s some moar joe


----------



## pute (Feb 8, 2022)

You need to come to Denver.  We haven't been on Colfax for some time now.  The girls miss ya.  And you need to get Gold Digger  and Donkey Piss cuts from me.  The would lighten up your grow.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> cant be me ,I wear glasses ....!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 8, 2022)

pute said:


> You need to come to Denver.  We haven't been on Colfax for some time now.  The girls miss ya.  And you need to get Gold Digger  and Donkey Piss cuts from me.  The would lighten up your grow.




we will be right over

thatngold digger sounds like a winner…was that a variety creation?

speaking of variety , I need to invite him over here , he is of the same mind as us when it comes to world affairs

what is the genealogy of the gold digger?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287765


damm ,dats me ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Lordy, I hope this works... Pute needs this.




That's a good way to turn a snow covered driveway into a skating arena. 


pute said:


> Hmmm...first no old man I know is handsome and nothing comes easy now days....try getting out of bed at 71 years old.  Ha ha!



You forgot about me!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287767


Talk about words of wisdom Charlie. If stupid hurt every time like a brain freeze eating too much ice cream the collective intellect would rise for some .( just some , not all ..)


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Do you need a liscense to operate that flame thrower Walt?
> 
> More trimming today.  I sampled some Donkey Piss  last night.  Bingo...the C99 in her was apparent.  Six days after cutting her down, still soaking wet but it is gonna be great smoke.  Today she gets a dry trim.
> 
> ...


not so sure about  no old man being handsome , I got a lot of 80year olds looking at me with a blank stare of lust


----------



## stain (Feb 8, 2022)

SHH.....nap time.

Been shoveling dirt all morning. Gardening isn't for the lazy....


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2022)

Great Guggah-Muggah!! Two _infamies_ in one fargin sentence:



pute said:


> Hmmm...first no old man I know is handsome and nothing comes easy now days....try getting out of bed *my* *crib* at *71 meh* years old.


Let's just add up some data:

1. Born in 1940, BOOMER. Your _father_ was a teenager... Here is Himself in uniform:





2. I am so handsome I have to wear a mask to keep alla them purty girl 19-year old underwear models away.  Ok, I have a bad posture, but that is just a hunch.





3. Nuthin' comes easy?  Well howcum I have a _certificate_ that says I'm sane? Got my own winery:





4. I have a positive-number IQ.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Lordy, I hope this works... Pute needs this.



Buy one on Ebay for$1850.00


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

stain said:


> SHH.....nap time.
> 
> Been shoveling dirt all morning. Gardening isn't for the lazy....
> 
> View attachment 287785


Holy Mother Of God ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2022)

I am putting up a sign on the front door:


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Great Guggah-Muggah!! Two _infamies_ in one fargin sentence:
> 
> 
> Let's just add up some data:
> ...





ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 287806


Wow , looks like Im in trouble !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> @Pute….if you need an experienced taste tester , just send me a few samples and I will write a review for you
> 
> here’s some moar joe
> 
> ...


with those girls who needs sugar .....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

If this came with vapor rub I would buy a case of quarts too ...


----------



## boo (Feb 8, 2022)

can you imagine lugging those puppies around all day or trying to use a trampoline...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

boo said:


> can you imagine lugging those puppies around all day or trying to use a trampoline...


I would go into training to be up for it ...


----------



## boo (Feb 8, 2022)

I'd opt for a breast reduction...I had a girl way back that had a pair similar to the pic, they were fun for about a night...her girlfriends were a fraction of the size and way more fun...her's also had a cockney accent...funny where nose powder leads one in life...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

boo said:


> I'd opt for a breast reduction...I had a girl way back that had a pair similar to the pic, they were fun for about a night...her girlfriends were a fraction of the size and way more fun...her's also had a cockney accent...funny where nose powder leads one in life...


funny and sad ...


----------



## boo (Feb 8, 2022)

so goes life...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

boo said:


> so goes life...View attachment 287811


I have the same problem only I still have dial up ....


----------



## boo (Feb 8, 2022)

I think it's time I got plenty high...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm toasted. Not even sure what the fk I smoked. My Wife picked it out.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 8, 2022)

boo said:


> I think it's time I got plenty high...





WeedHopper said:


> I'm toasted. Not even sure what the fk I smoked. My Wife picked it out.


Now dats a woman !!


----------



## pute (Feb 8, 2022)

Staggering to bed.  Fk the night shift.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Buy one on Ebay for$1850.00
> View attachment 287794


Rosty -- just about any Texas farm has a handy home-made one.  They use them to burn the spines offa pancake cactus so the cattle can eat them.  Propane. Cost about $20 to make one.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2022)

*A lad with emotions quite gingery*
*Stole some of his sister's best lingerie.
In a manner unkind, he pinched her behind*
*And decided to add incest to insult to injury.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 9, 2022)

Morning old farts, happy hump day. Roster stay off hoppers leg, just cause it's hump day doesn't mean you can hump hoppers leg.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning old farts, happy hump day. Roster stay off hoppers leg, just cause it's hump day doesn't mean you can hump hoppers leg.


You'll just Jealous of my skills
Hopper likes my humping the best





At least I don't jizz all over boats


----------



## giggy (Feb 9, 2022)

Bad part is you'll have to chase him down cause Hopper luvs to hump hippies leg.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

giggy said:


> Bad part is you'll have to chase him down cause Hopper luvs to hump hippies leg.


But wouldn't he have to beat You'll off hippies leg 1st?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *A lad with emotions quite gingery*
> *Stole some of his sister's best lingerie.
> In a manner unkind, he pinched her behind*
> *And decided to add incest to insult to injury.*


Moving , almost  like something you see in Law and Order


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 287847
> View attachment 287849


Sounds like a really High haiku.
Love to pet that kitty if she let me ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You'll just Jealous of my skills
> Hopper likes my humping the best
> 
> 
> ...


that was me when i was a younger pup although he is at it much longer than I was ... ever...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 287847
> View attachment 287849


Nice Pussie


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Nice Pussie


the cats cool looking too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

*Coolness fills the air*
*Scarves and sweaters everywhere*
*Fall weather is here*


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *Coolness fills the air*
> *Scarves and sweaters everywhere*
> *Fall weather is here*


You're a season behind, sweetheart.


----------



## giggy (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But wouldn't he have to beat You'll off hippies leg 1st?


You never know. After all when I was younger I would fluck a wood pile if it had a snake in it.


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 287847
> View attachment 287849
> 
> [/QUOTE


I want to pet that p-u-s-s-y too, and not the cat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *Coolness fills the air*
> *Scarves and sweaters everywhere*
> *Fall weather is here*


*WE HAVE A FARGIN WINNER!!  AND IT IS ON TARGET!!*
Mongo impressed!


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You're a season behind, sweetheart.


Note to my brother Hipster regarding yer nameplate thingy under yer avatar:

These are *hansom* 







This is *handsome 


*


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2022)

I thought I was pretty


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2022)

My Wife tells me im a Handsome bastard every day. Course she is my best friend and could be lying a tiny bit. 
My Sons friends use to tell my boys i don't wanna hang out at your house. Your Dad looks mean as hell. Could have been my Colors and the two 9mms. Im was just a big teddy bear and nice as i could be when they came over. 
Hell,Wasnt long before i brought a few of them into the Clubhouse and after that i was the coolest dad of all. And the guys got a big kick out of them looking like deer in the headlights.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 9, 2022)

pute said:


> I thought I was pretty


One of my favorite movies. That's Gary oldman believe it or not.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2022)

Ive lost weight and changed a bit. Here i am today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Note to my brother Hipster regarding yer nameplate thingy under yer avatar:
> 
> These are *hansom* View attachment 287851
> View attachment 287852
> ...


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Note to my brother Hipster regarding yer nameplate thingy under yer avatar:
> 
> These are *hansom* View attachment 287851
> View attachment 287852
> ...


And this is Hanson




UM Bop Ummm Bop


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2022)

Im going to need a softer seat for my hemorrhoids.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im going to need a softer seat for my hemorrhoids.


Well if you stayed away from hippie and his toothbrush you would not


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2022)

One hel-l of a day for me.  Had a new sliding back door installed......2 hrs and $3,500 later it is in. Ball bearings were warn out in the old one.  After 27 years I guess i got my $ worth. 

As soon as they left i hit the garden.  Veg day down there.  Culling and up-potting.  I always root to many which results in culling.  Everybody left is now fed and happy.  

I am toast.  Dirt work is nasty and laborious.   Think I will go practice 9-ball and then a nice hot jacuzzi.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## boo (Feb 9, 2022)

it's past your bed time roster...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

boo said:


> it's past your bed time roster...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2022)

Mine to...in the morning.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 10, 2022)

Second shift failed to report for duty?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Second shift failed to report for duty?


They were to busy waiting in lines overnight for their free Brandon Pipes . Get em while they're hot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 10, 2022)

Good morning 

girls are looking forward to the weekend but I don’t know why , they all have to work

maybe it’s the clientele on the weekends , people get crazy Friday afternoons




I don’t care what day it is 










sombody say something?






I got your weekend right here








guess what I’m doing this weekend?







everyday is the weekend









ask me anything








don’t ask me c h I t


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 10, 2022)

Masterful!  Where oh where does Big and Roster find all their engaging pictures!


----------



## pute (Feb 10, 2022)

There are the coffee girls...time for coffee.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 10, 2022)

pute said:


> There are the coffee girls...time for coffee.



dayum , you are getting around kinda late

i Bet when you were selling cars you came to work before anyone else and made the coffee , brought donuts for the service manager , and flowers for the secretary


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 10, 2022)

How's come they don't make Coke Zero girls? You could take all the coffee I've drank in 66 years and it wouldn't fill a pot. Smells good though, especially in the morning.


----------



## giggy (Feb 10, 2022)

Morning folks, I haven't had a cup of coffee in over two years. When I quit all the rest of the crew started drinking it.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> girls are looking forward to the weekend but I don’t know why , they all have to work
> 
> ...


Veal.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 10, 2022)

Michiganders, don't put that snow shovel away quite yet. Looks like we got more headin' this way for the weekend. Nothing like the last one, but still a decent accumulation.


----------



## pute (Feb 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dayum , you are getting around kinda late
> 
> i Bet when you were selling cars you came to work before anyone else and made the coffee , brought donuts for the service manager , and flowers for the secretary


How did you know that?   Now all I have to worry about is me. Don't forget about my office manager.....we meant in the storage room for 15 to 20 minutes daily.  Great way to start the day.


----------



## pute (Feb 10, 2022)

Light day in the grow....time for a walk.  Meeting up with a friend this afternoon for a beer and other festivities.  Life is good.


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2022)

Afternoon u old farts.  Enjoy your Day,


----------



## pute (Feb 10, 2022)

^^^nice to have a ladies touch in here.  Welcome change from these smelly o'l farts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^nice to have a ladies toudh in here.  Welcome change from these smelly o'l farts.


They have to be some tough girls to put up with you mean old fkers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm setting in my Hotel Room in Ft Smith watching Tommy Lee Jones and Harrison Ford in "The Fugitive" . Great fking movie.
Tommy is one of my favorite Actors.
Loved "This Park Is Mine". Need to watch that again. It's kinda like First Blood.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## boo (Feb 10, 2022)

nite nite roster...


----------



## Bubba (Feb 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm setting in my Hotel Room in Ft Smith watching Tommy Lee Jones and Harrison Ford in "The Fugitive" . Great fking movie.
> Tommy is one of my favorite Actors.
> Loved "This Park Is Mine". Need to watch that again. It's kinda like First Blood.
> 
> View attachment 287987


Have you seen No Country for Old Men? Probably have, but if not it's killer good as well.
Bubba


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^nice to have a ladies toudh in here.  Welcome change from these smelly o'l farts.



Thanks, pute it also good to be on a decent Form you guys are great. 


 Feels like home away from home.  So, to say.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> How's come they don't make Coke Zero girls? You could take all the coffee I've drank i  ..





WeedHopper said:


> I'm setting in my Hotel Room in Ft Smith watching Tommy Lee Jones and Harrison Ford in "The Fugitive" . Great fking movie.
> Tommy is one of my favorite Actors.
> Loved "This Park Is Mine". Need to watch that again. It's kinda like First Blood.
> 
> View attachment 287987


The Fugitive was a great movie with action almost every minute as I recall


----------



## giggy (Feb 11, 2022)

Morning old farts and Ness, happy fry-day.  Got to go to a funeral tomorrow. A very close masonic brother' last rites. Hate doing it but one day it will be my turn. Yall have a great day and roster stay out of trouble.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 11, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning folks, I haven't had a cup of coffee in over two years. When I quit all the rest of the crew started drinking it.


I drink exactly a quart of black coffee straight outa the pot *[John Wayne ON] *every moanin'. 


pute said:


> How did you know that?   Now all I have to worry about is me. Don't forget about my office manager.....we meant* in the storage room for 15 to 20 minutes daily*.  Great way to start the day.


*WHAT DID YOU DO IN THERE!!?? *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 11, 2022)

They got high...


----------



## ness (Feb 11, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning old farts and Ness, happy fry-day.  Got to go to a funeral tomorrow. A very close masonic brother' last rites. Hate doing it but one day it will be my turn. Yall have a great day and roster stay out of trouble.



Thank you giggy happy fry-day.  Sorry for the loss of your friend and brother giggy.  I'll say a prayer and light a candle.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 11, 2022)

giggy said:


> Got to go to a funeral tomorrow. A very close masonic brother' last rites. Hate doing it but one day it will be my turn. Yall have a great day and roster stay out of trouble.



Commiseration brother!  Sadly, as you note life is a sexually transmitted terminal disease that we all do face and some folks improve things by their presence and others by their absence.  Sorry you lost a close friend!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)

Always sucks to lose a Brother and I am sorry for your loss.
And as always Trouble is my middle name


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I drink exactly a quart of black coffee straight outa the pot *[John Wayne ON] *every moanin'.


My dead brother Redskin used to do the same. Couldn't take his morning shit without it.


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2022)

Morning OFC. Sorry for your loss Giggy.  

More snow today.  My activities we'll be mostly inside as a result.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2022)

I quit coffee today….at least for now…my stomach is still jacked up from the China flu..I’m on a strict diet with lots of probiotics 

life is a biotch for me right now….thank Jan for da ‘erb


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## yarddog (Feb 11, 2022)

Hey old farts. 
been a while. Got a 1 year old and a new house last year that needs work. I’ve been running 110% for over a year! Was gifted some great cuts a while back and my grow room is coming along.   Should be ready to flip in six weeks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## boo (Feb 11, 2022)

go to bed roster...


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2022)

That was fargin funny.  I need more power.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 11, 2022)

What has four letters, sometimes has nine letters, and always has six letters but never has five letters


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> What has four letters, sometimes has nine letters, and always has six letters but never has five letters




my box of scrabble letters?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 11, 2022)

Needs more cowbell


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> What has four letters, sometimes has nine letters, and always has six letters but never has five letters


Fk that...I'm stoned


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 11, 2022)

READ it ya banana:

W-H-A-T <-- Four letters.

S-O-M-T-I-M-E-S <-- Nine letters

A-L-W-A-Y-S <-- Six letters

Take a wild a stab at the last one:  N-E-V-E-R

(*snork*)  Go for it, laddie!!!  You can DO it!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 11, 2022)

Buncha fargin semiliterate weed farmers...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 11, 2022)

Hellfar... I even have a 17th century Family katana:







To be honest, though: I only use this one for beheadings. And even then, it must be a special holiday or sumpin.  

BTW: Didja notice that beautiful turned wooden vase on the right? It is bare wood: I polished it until it was smooth as glass.

It required TWO separate pieces (think about it -- how the helll did Unca hollow that fargin thing out????)

Awright -- While I am at it, here is another "impossible" wood-turned bowl:





Again, bare wood polished to glass. Including the inside But how did the paper-thin top layer get cut?? Hm? <-- This, I ain't tellin'. (It's my own invention.) Hand tools only.

Dirty Sekrit: Like some of the sooper growers here, I have _never ever_ sold a bowl I made. I have always gifted them. I am not smart enuf to grow weed, but I can do woodshit.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 11, 2022)

I think I gave this impossible lathe-turned object to @boo.  I made two.

It was made from a single piece of wood.  Look attit and think. The ring is free on the stem.  HOW?


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 11, 2022)

Can you count the layers? The goblet is "hand sized" -- about 4" high





Let's take a poll.  Who can guess the number of layers?

Hint for starters:  It is double-numbers.


----------



## boo (Feb 11, 2022)

yessir walt, it sits right on the bar in front of my sink...you're a talented old bastage...


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2022)

Late shift...do your thing.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 12, 2022)

Sorry - Late for work. (here)


----------



## ness (Feb 12, 2022)

Goodmorning Old Farts.  Unca Walt u are gifted love your work.  I have a few things to take care of in the kitchen then a little yard work.  Let see how far I get today.  Just pop my last jar of Yumbolt.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

yarddog said:


> Hey old farts.
> been a while. Got a 1 year old and a new house last year that needs work. I’ve been running 110% for over a year! Was gifted some great cuts a while back and my grow room is coming along.   Should be ready to flip in six weeks.


Hey bro. Good to see ya. Don't be a stranger my friend. Hope you hang with us more. Missed having you around.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> They got high...


And Fluck like chickens do


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 12, 2022)

Morning everybody happy salivary. Starting to stir a bit but don't want to.


----------



## giggy (Feb 12, 2022)

yarddog said:


> Hey old farts.
> been a while. Got a 1 year old and a new house last year that needs work. I’ve been running 110% for over a year! Was gifted some great cuts a while back and my grow room is coming along.   Should be ready to flip in six weeks.


Hey yd good to see you I got a new phone and don't have your number no mo. Shoot me a pm with it when you get a chance.

hey I lied I do have it. I'll shoot you a text later. i sometimes hate my phones spell correct.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2022)

Morning OFC.  One below 0 and another blast of snow.  I will be on snow blower detail as soon as I have a couple of cups.

 Glad you are back Hopper.  Hope it was a good trip.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 12, 2022)

Morning peeps.   Work today, was going to fly tomorrow but they calling for 20 mph gusts.   Looking at buying a giant scale warbird soon and I need to sharpen up my flying skills. Got that a few weeks ago.   Electric motor started on me and prop sliced and diced.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2022)

Damn bro. What the hell happened.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 12, 2022)

Ouch!  I did that once reaching through the prop to adjust the needle on an .049 but it was my index finger that stopped the screaming prop and tore the motor mounts loose.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> And Fluck like chickens do





yarddog said:


> Morning peeps.   Work today, was going to fly tomorrow but they calling for 20 mph gusts.   Looking at buying a giant scale warbird soon and I need to sharpen up my flying skills. Got that a few weeks ago.   Electric motor started on me and prop sliced and diced.



We bought 100 chicks a year and culled out the roosters when they were big enough, as well as the hens that were no longer laying, so I got masterful at wringing their necks without separating it from their bodies, so that they didn't jump-around-like-a-chicken-with-its-head-chopped-off and spray blood everywhere.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 12, 2022)

Bet ya used some non-Sunday school language when ya did that, YD.


----------



## giggy (Feb 12, 2022)

ouch! with myself at work, ouch that's gonna hurt later on, then can't remember what i did to hurt it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  One below 0 and another blast of snow.  I will be on snow blower detail as soon as I have a couple of cups.
> 
> Glad you are back Hopper.  Hope it was a good trip.


78F here... Puffy clouds.

I discovered I have two volunteer bamboo plants @ 9" high growing in my side yard sorta in the fargin middle of the lawn part.  About the size of young asparagus.  Looks like asparagus.  Wonder if it is asparagus?

Either way, I put a guard thingy around them so they don't get mowed by the lawn crew.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2022)

You Know who you are................................


----------



## Bubba (Feb 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> 78F here... Puffy clouds.
> 
> I discovered I have two volunteer bamboo plants @ 9" high growing in my side yard sorta in the fargin middle of the lawn part.  About the size of young asparagus.  Looks like asparagus.  Wonder if it is asparagus?
> 
> Either way, I put a guard thingy around them so they don't get mowed by the lawn crew.


If it is bamboo, it is holy heck invasive as can be.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Feb 12, 2022)

bamboo isn't invasive if you plant the correct species for the application...trust me on this, I have acres of clumping bamboo...


----------



## Bubba (Feb 12, 2022)

boo said:


> bamboo isn't invasive if you plant the correct species for the application...trust me on this, I have acres of clumping bamboo...


The only kind I've seen had to be in a metal surround to prevent spread. It went everywhere fast. This "clumping" type is different in that regard. Did you plant that bamboo boo?


Bubba


----------



## boo (Feb 12, 2022)

I planted every stalk of it bubba, 11 species from giant black to lime green tutsik from china...some boo is crazy invasive and is a pain but clumpers clump...


----------



## Bubba (Feb 12, 2022)

boo said:


> I planted every stalk of it bubba, 11 species from giant black to lime green tutsik from china...some boo is crazy invasive and is a pain but clumpers clump...


I don't know what or where from, but this was the nasty type. Maybe it takes a while, but these were not that big in diameter.
What do you do with it, or it's utility? Sounds like you got a bunch of it. In the wild, I guess southeast Asia, it holds a lot of water, and allegedly it is good to drink.I saw that on that show with the special forces guy and the hippy-hobbit guy who never wears shoes. Dual survival or some such mess.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Feb 12, 2022)

that corey dude drives me nuts, can't deal with his act...I don't do anything with the boo but enjoy it for what it is, a huge garden plant...can't see anything once you enter the back half of the yard, 5 acres of wonderland...I've got a quarter mile of it on the west side, 60' tall...I think I still have a neighbor on that side...my groves are almost 20 years old, mature and huge...got some free beans from a new to me company, as good as almost anything I've bought...twenty20mendicino...love what they sell...


----------



## Bubba (Feb 12, 2022)

boo said:


> that corey dude drives me nuts, can't deal with his act...I don't do anything with the boo but enjoy it for what it is, a huge garden plant...can't see anything once you enter the back half of the yard, 5 acres of wonderland...I've got a quarter mile of it on the west side, 60' tall...I think I still have a neighbor on that side...my groves are almost 20 years old, mature and huge...got some free beans from a new to me company, as good as almost anything I've bought...twenty20mendicino...love what they sell...


Hey, I think that's the freebie coming with my girl crush....I think ordered a few lately, that looks familiar. Let's see if I can find email. 

Bubba


----------



## boo (Feb 12, 2022)

the name of the freebie is stellar profits, I call her stella...not like girl crush but close behind from what little I've smoked...the last girl crush was cut at 12 weeks and was deep purple...


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2022)

Good night. A other good day above ground.  Night shift...?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 12, 2022)

Clocking in.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Clocking in.


Relief Crew is here


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm up. Haven't even got out of bed yet.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm up. Haven't even got out of bed yet.


We see that


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

Hopper as a young lad, always annoying the teacher LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

Or Roster staying up past his Bedtime LOL


----------



## giggy (Feb 13, 2022)

morning folks, listening to scorpins sails of charon and the paddle was in perfect sync with the beat.


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2022)

Super Bowl Sunday....who is gonna win?  Do you care?   I am having a small gathering for the game.  I could care less about the game....I just like to party.  Personally I don't think Cincy can handle the Rams pass rush.  But I won't root for a team from a foreign country.....Cali....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm supporting the Bengals. Fk California.
I wonder if the got all the needles and human shit off the sidewalks.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 13, 2022)

feck those over paid cry babies , have not watched a single game for several years now

ill watch the Waste Management golf tournament in Arizona today and then I’ll drink some beer and smoke some dope and work on the garden of 2022

and if I am lucky , I might get lucky

coffee girls got drunk last night and are dragging arse this morning


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hopper as a young lad, always annoying the teacher LOL


Damm another reason I got cheated going to catholic school ,never happened to me ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Damm another reason I got cheated going to catholic school ,never happened to me ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> feck those over paid cry babies , have not watched a single game for several years now
> 
> ill watch the Waste Management golf tournament in Arizona today and then I’ll drink some beer and smoke some dope and work on the garden of 2022
> 
> ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288185


Thats outstanding !


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Relief Crew is here


What a golden age for cartoons.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

Bubba said:


> What a golden age for cartoons.
> 
> Bubba


The cartoons were made for the Adults back then
None of the transgendered crap like Teletubbies nowadays


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The cartoons were made for the Adults back then
> None of the transgendered crap like Teletubbies nowadays


The one that seemed to be pointed at adults seriously was the Rocky and Bullwinkle show. But I loved them as a kid too.  Actually got up early to watch them!



Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

pute said:


> @ Big....or Colfax


----------



## boo (Feb 13, 2022)

looks like big has rosters chubbie on the back...he like cottage cheese I guess...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

Cheap date
2L bottle of Coke and a few cans of Pringles and you are in like flynn.
Even you Old Man


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Cheap date
> 2L bottle of Coke and a few cans of Pringles and you are in like flynn.
> Even you Old Man


No ruffie required...

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

Bubba said:


> No ruffie required...
> 
> Bubba


Boo Locks em in his basement dungeon and sprays them with his hose until they comply ...........


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2022)

It puts the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again.

You could make a tent outta that one!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Boo Locks em in his basement dungeon and sprays them with his hose until they comply ...........


"it rubs the hash oil on it's skin."

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It puts the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again.
> 
> You could make a tent outta that one!


Maybe buffalo bob has gained weight....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Maybe Buffalo Boo has gained weight....


Fixed it


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2022)

Does Howdy Doody have a wooden pecker?


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Fixed it


Doh!


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Does Howdy Doody have a wooden pecker?


I believe the original quote was, "Does a hobby horse have a hickory d ick?"


----------



## boo (Feb 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I believe the original quote was, "Does a hobby horse have a hickory d ick?"


mos likely termites too...


----------



## yarddog (Feb 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damn bro. What the **** happened.


Didn’t have the electronic speed controller set correctly and the throttle was turned up when I plugged the battery in.   Skeeted blood all over the floor, counter and baby lol.   I actually passed out for a few seconds, cut a vessel.   Had the fleeting thought that maybe I was going to bleed out and die from an rc plane.  
I fly gas or glow mostly.   That electric stuff can be dangerous


----------



## yarddog (Feb 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Bet ya used some non-Sunday school language when ya did that, YD.


I didn’t cuss much.   Was too shocked.  I prolly said the f word a few times.   
wish I had filmed it.   I still cringe when I get near that prop.  Still has blood dried on it lol


----------



## yarddog (Feb 13, 2022)

boo said:


> bamboo isn't invasive if you plant the correct species for the application...trust me on this, I have acres of clumping bamboo...


We’ve had some bamboo in the creek bottoms for at least fifty years and it really doesn’t spread much.    Stays in the creek bottom areas.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 13, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Fixed it


That avatar is hilarious. T- shirts, T-shirts! 

Bubba


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2022)

Evening .... Day is winding down.  I'm toast...to much party time today.  Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> If it is bamboo, it is holy heck invasive as can be.
> 
> Bubba


I've awready got a bamboo stand 125' tall in the rear right part of my back yard.  Too thick to see through.  Love it.  

I'd be happy to have another about 200' away.  But the one in the back -- about 20 years ago at a bud's house, I dug a small section out (it fit in the trunk of my Camry) and transplanted it to a fairly low area on my property.  It went nuts.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288192


Very, very kind of you, Rosty.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Very, very kind of you, Rosty.


Saw that and thought of you and your Family Brother
But dont let the others know Im a Nice Guy
They smell blood in the water and will chew me up LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 14, 2022)

yarddog said:


> We’ve had some bamboo in the creek bottoms for at least fifty years and it really doesn’t spread much.    Stays in the creek bottom areas.



I believe Boo when he says some does and some doesn't, though I expressed concern to my neighbor when he planted bamboo and he told me it was a non-invasive/spreading strain, but he was wrong. 

It was an invasive strain that started coming up on my side between the wall and the retaining wall, which was tilting toward me.  I cut the tops of the shoots open and filled the tubes with Roundup, which stopped the invasive part and I notice my new neighbor who bought the house, subsequently removed the bamboo without me saying a word, so it must have been invading the walkway on their side of the wall too.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Saw that and thought of you and your Family Brother But dont let the others know Im a Nice Guy They smell blood in the water and will chew me up LOL



Don't fall for it Walt!  The Rosterman doing favors is analogous to handing out candy to the unattended little kids at the park.  Word on the street is that he likes chubby chicks and old gray-haired geezers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Don't fall for it Walt!  The Rosterman doing favors is analogous to handing out candy to the unattended little kids at the park.  Word on the street is that he likes chubby chicks and old gray-haired geezers.


Yep but ya left out the Part RICH Old Geezers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)

Just Hiding in the Shadows waiting to Pounce ................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep but ya left out the Part RICH Old Geezers



Ah rest mah case.................................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ah rest mah case.................................


GW You looking mighty good this morning too


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just Hiding in the Shadows waiting to Pounce ................
> View attachment 288227


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> GW You looking mighty good this morning too



All just good jeans....................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 14, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Another week ahead of us.  Early signs of spring are starting to show.  Gonna tickle 60f a couple times this week....oh, snow on Wednesday... but the days are also getting noticably longer.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Word on the street is that he likes chubby chicks and old gray-haired geezers.


And old geezers that dress like chicks.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And old geezers that dress like chicks.
> View attachment 288234


Ugh.....speechless. I know you must have a subscription to these odd/rare finds!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Ugh.....speechless. I know you must have a subscription to these odd/rare finds!
> 
> Bubba


Better yet
He has piles and piles of the Mags still hidden under his bed


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Better yet
> He has piles and piles of the Mags still hidden under his bed


At least the pages ain't all stuck together like they are at your place!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> At least the pages ain't all stuck together like they are at your place!


And I have asked you nicely to treat my magazines as if they were your own
But No............................. Who do you think you are ,,,,, Roster ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 14, 2022)

The Old Hen took a dive in the front yard last night while taking one of the dogs out. Said she was pretty sore, so I gave her an extended back rub. I told her if it was any consolation, she probably hare-lipped an entire village in China, and more than likely put a couple of stress cracks in the Three Gorges Dam.
She wasn't amused.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The Old Hen took a dive in the front yard last night while taking one of the dogs out. Said she was pretty sore, so I gave her an extended back rub. I told her if it was any consolation, she probably hare-lipped an entire village in China, and more than likely put a couple of stress cracks in the Three Gorges Dam.
> She wasn't amused.


----------



## kevinn (Feb 14, 2022)

Lucky she didn't stab you in your sleep !!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Don't fall for it Walt!  The Rosterman doing favors is analogous to handing out candy to the unattended little kids at the park.  Word on the street is that he likes chubby chicks and old gray-haired geezers.


Not to worry; I have ten times the arsenal. Lotsa "GI people" think like me.

“Civilians are like beans; you buy ’em as needed for any job which merely requires skill and savvy. But you can’t buy fighting spirit.” *--* *Robert A. Heinlein *


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2022)

(*snicker*) (*snock*) (*snigger*) All I needed was an excuse...   

"Which is heavier: a soldier's pack or a slave's chains?" -- *Napoleon Bonaparte*

And this one:

It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.
*Theodore Roosevelt *


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2022)

Unca's Rejected Battle Cry:

*"CONSUME BIOLOGICAL WASTE PRODUCTS AND EXPIRE, THOU PORCINE SLURPER OF POND-SURFACE FUNGI  !!!"*


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2022)

(*ahem*)  Gawd tole ya to be a sojer, din' He?

"And he that hath no sword, let him sell his garment, and buy one."
-- Luke 22:36

And lookit Ghandi, Man of Peace:

"I do believe that where there is a choice only between cowardice and violence I would advise violence." -- *Mohandas Gandhi *


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2022)

And the breakdown -- proven over millennia:

"Out of every one hundred men, ten shouldn't even be there, eighty are just targets, nine are the real fighters, and we are lucky to have them, for they make the battle. Ah, but the one, one is a warrior, and he will bring the others back."  *-- Heraclitus *


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 14, 2022)

This is _not_ from me.  Some day I will pass on some Starkey Stories.  Not now, though.


"You've spent too much time with forms and papers. You think all you need is an eraser and a new pencil to change what you only watched from the sidelines. Those of us covered in blood and mud, wearing a necklace of ears, know how history is really made."


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 14, 2022)

What a beautiful day.  Almost 60 with sun and no wind.  I could have walked in shorts and a t-shirt today.  Tomorrow will be the same.  Unfortunately it is gonna take a while for the snow to melt.  About 3' deep in my back yard which doesn't get much sun this time of year.   Another 8" is predicted on Wednesday.   Here is my neighbors back yard taken from my deck.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 14, 2022)

Took all day to get up to 19 here. Started out at 1.

Nasty weather coming for the US. Guy I get most of my info from on youtube is talking tornados, rain, ice, and snow. Calling for 4-6" in my neck of the woods. Possible tornados in Louisiana and the Florida panhandle. Never know for sure, though. A butterfly in Beijing could fart and change the whole picture.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 14, 2022)

Butterfly in Beijing eh?  I just blew a fart so big my pants fit better. Oh no!

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 14, 2022)

Bubba, weren't you the one that has a Sun Conure?


----------



## Africanna (Feb 15, 2022)

pute said:


> What a beautiful day.  Almost 60 with sun and no wind.  I could have walked in shorts and a t-shirt today.  Tomorrow will be the same.  Unfortunately it is gonna take a while for the snow to melt.  About 3' deep in my back yard which doesn't get much sun this time of year.   Another 8" is predicted on Wednesday.   Here is my neighbors back yard taken from my deck.
> 
> View attachment 288256


How I'd love that.  Been 35C and up (95F+) here for the past week with it forecast to remain so for the next week.  Roll on winter.
The Malawi Gold grow is not complaining


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2022)

Morning old farts.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 15, 2022)

Goooooode mawning ya'll old farts and fartesses!

Two toke Tuesday!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

good morning 

I cannot get the coffee shopppe girls off the beach so ya all are on your own


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

Morning OFC. I was seeing double until Big's post...thanks, better now.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. I was seeing double until Big's post...thanks, better now.




she had me turning flips and shouting out loud!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

wake and bake with some rock hard c99 and Ethiopian coffee


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

Sweet^^^^ I have been loving a couple new strains that just finished.  The Donkey Piss is great day time smoke Cindy 99 x Donkey Butter... After the sun goes down I switch to Gold Digger.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Sweet^^^^ I have been loving a couple new strains that just finished.  The Donkey Piss is great day time smoke Cindy 99 x Donkey Butter... After the sun goes down I switch to Gold Digger.



Top Shelf smoke for sure , I will have to stop by for a sesh soon , save me a bud Bud

i think we are going to do a goat and monkey seed grow this season since they are all female seeds , takes out the guess work


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Good morning, Old Farts. A balmy 22 degrees here. Beats the past few days. Sun is shining, birds are chirping, and my liver is twitching in anticipation of an ice cold beer this afternoon.
Somedays it's good to me me.


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Top Shelf smoke for sure , I will have to stop by for a sesh soon , save me a bud Bud
> 
> i think we are going to do a goat and monkey seed grow this season since they are all female seeds , takes out the guess work


I will make sure the pipe is clean and the bowl is full.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Bubba, weren't you the one that has a Sun Conure?


I guess not, not sure what , Sun Conure is. Googling...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 15, 2022)

No, not me. I don't have any birds. 3 cats. They would skin me alive!

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I will make sure the pipe is clean and the bowl is full.




can I bring some papers to roll my own..?

I don’t want to give you any germs

and I promise not to go into your bathroom again and I will not touch your toothbrush


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I guess not, not sure what , Sun Conure is. Googling...
> 
> Bubba


Musta been JoeB. I remember somebody was talkin' 'bout 'em. My velcro one is funny as heck. She loves sharing anything with me, especially lime flavored popsicles. It's cute to see her get brain freeze when she eats 'em too fast.

She'll chase my cat Fuzzy Butt off the bed at night, but she knows better than to monkey with Blue.


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2022)

Found a little container of herb.  Received my lights.  They will be up and running at 6:00pm that's the time I wake Lemon up.  12pm-6pm.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2022)

The new felt pots i got off amazon were delivered Saturday. I got 5 of the 7 Gallon felt pots.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The new felt pots i got off amazon were delivered Saturday. I got 5 of the 7 Gallon felt pots.
> 
> View attachment 288326


Liking the anchoring holes in top
Planning a grow soon?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2022)

Pretty soon but i got Tomato plants, Pepper plants and lemon trees im going to re-pot.

This was my last grow. 





						Hoppers growing cheap😁
					

C99




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## ness (Feb 15, 2022)

Good Day


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> can I bring some papers to roll my own..?
> 
> I don’t want to give you any germs
> 
> and I promise not to go into your bathroom again and I will not touch your toothbrush


When Giggy came over for a visit I had a shiny brand new pipe ready.  I have another new one just for you.  Never been used and it has your name on it.


----------



## boo (Feb 15, 2022)

you biotches need to do a road trip to florida, I can assure you after we get back from the charter boat trip I'll have planned we can eat like kings and smoke like chimneys...party at boo's place...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2022)

pute said:


> When Giggy came over for a visit I had a shiny brand new pipe ready.  I have another new one just for you.  Never been used and it has your name on it.


and a toothbrush only used once by Hippie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2022)

boo said:


> you biotches need to do a road trip to florida, I can assure you after we get back from the charter boat trip I'll have planned we can eat like kings and smoke like chimneys...party at boo's place...


Even me Boo?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Even me Boo?


Yep he will be saying go to bed soon


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)

Tag....you're it....


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## boo (Feb 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep he will be saying go to bed soon


certainly you're invited roster, it wouldn't be a party without you...too early to tell you it's bed time...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2022)

pute said:


>


A five pic fail unless my computer took a shit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> A five pic fail unless my computer took a shit.


Me too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2022)

I bet he got into the Sterno already


----------



## Bubba (Feb 15, 2022)

boo said:


> you biotches need to do a road trip to florida, I can assure you after we get back from the charter boat trip I'll have planned we can eat like kings and smoke like chimneys...party at boo's place...


I'm down


----------



## Bubba (Feb 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Top Shelf smoke for sure , I will have to stop by for a sesh soon , save me a bud Bud
> 
> i think we are going to do a goat and monkey seed grow this season since they are all female seeds , takes out the guess work


Do you know which ones (of the Goat and Monkey) you are going with, or yet to be determined?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Even me Boo?


Who else is going to do invitations? With those computer skilz.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> A five pic fail unless my computer took a shit.


I don't get anything by clicking on it either?
Unless my computer also dropped a klinker.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2022)

boo said:


> certainly you're invited roster, it wouldn't be a party without you...too early to tell you it's bed time...


I see it now LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2022)

Come on get me down now


----------



## boo (Feb 15, 2022)

he roster, it's getting past your bed time...no soup for you...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2022)

boo said:


> he roster, it's getting past your bed time...no soup for you...


No soap for me
I know all about dropping the soap with this crew


----------



## boo (Feb 15, 2022)

now git...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Do you know which ones (of the Goat and Monkey) you are going with, or yet to be determined?
> 
> Bubba



probably 2-3 of each since they are mostly fem seeds


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Hoo doogie. Smoked my first bowl of dope this year. Three long rips off the hash pipe and my stuff is spinning. I can see why I always liked this shit.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 16, 2022)

Softhearted ole Unca just gotta share this:










Yeah... BLAM-BLAM gettem both.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 16, 2022)

And this:


----------



## Bubba (Feb 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Softhearted ole Unca just gotta share this:
> 
> View attachment 288352
> 
> ...


I loves me firearms, but only hunt in the grocery store.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2022)

I haven't shot anything in yrs besides targets.
Got plenty to eat. I only hunted when I wanted meat that I needed or ran out of . Not into hunting as a sport and never have been. I'll leave it there where I don't piss anybody off.
And when I hunted I didn't have to dress up like GI Joe and smear charcoal on my face.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2022)

The only things Im interested in shooting anymore don't have 4 legs


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 16, 2022)

Good morning all you Cool Cats


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The new felt pots i got off amazon were delivered Saturday. I got 5 of the 7 Gallon felt pots.
> 
> View attachment 288326



We grew our indoor Skunk Pharm Research garden in 25 gallon Smartpots and averaged about a pound dry yield per plant.



boo said:


> you biotches need to do a road trip to florida, I can assure you after we get back from the charter boat trip I'll have planned we can eat like kings and smoke like chimneys...party at boo's place...



Shit, let's invite all our friends and charter a flight!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2022)

boo said:


> now git...


----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2022)

Morning..w t f happened to the my posts yesterday.....damn filters.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2022)

More likely Operator error


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 16, 2022)

Morning old farts. Roster I see that in the mirror every day. ^^^


----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning old farts. Roster I see that in the mirror every day. ^^^


Mirrors don't tell the whole truth...,I still feel 25 most of the time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We grew our indoor Skunk Pharm Research garden in 25 gallon Smartpots and averaged about a pound dry yield per plant.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, let's invite all our friends and charter a flight!


It's a trick! He's got a pen full of hungry gators down there and he's ran out of neighbors to feed it!


----------



## ness (Feb 16, 2022)

Afternoon old farts.  I'm having a nap attack.  Sweet dream to me.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> probably 2-3 of each since they are mostly fem seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you have Ultimate OG, that's the one I've got....a few others as well but only OG being grown.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Afternoon old farts.  I'm having a nap attack.  Sweet dream to me.


I never take a nap.   I have a hard enough staying asleep at night.  If I took a nap I wouldn't sleep at night.   I figure I will get all the sleep I need after I am gone.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 16, 2022)

Same here. For years I would only sleep 5 or 6 hours. If I took a knap I would bolt awake at 2or 3 am. !

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I loves me firearms, but only hunt in the grocery store.
> Bubba


It caused a pretty big stir when I went turkey hunting.  My .44 Magnum startled folks in the frozen poultry section...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 17, 2022)

Jeez.

Rain comin' down fit to frighten Noah.  Gators and ducks are climbing the trees out there.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2022)

*REMEMBER TO ENTER BUD OF THE MONTH





*


----------



## pute (Feb 17, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Snow detail today.  Looks like about 8".    I will wait for it to warm up a bit.....-1 out there currently.

Wow, cool  logo for the Bud of The Month Roster.  Let's see if the buds are as good this month.

I need to find the coffee girls so I can fully enjoy my java.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 17, 2022)

no snow here , just a lite dusting

took some of the coffee girls out to a farm to check it out and now they don’t want to come back to the city

I will have to give them all a bonus to come back to work now




bring on the big bonus







a bonus huh

















I already had my bonus







bonus huh?








well alrighttty then









we don’t need no bonus , we got each other







free at last!


----------



## pute (Feb 17, 2022)

Thanks for the sugar in my coffee.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2022)

OK I fixed it For @bigsur51


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeez.
> 
> Rain comin' down fit to frighten Noah.  Gators and ducks are climbing the trees out there.


The snow hasn't shown up yet, but we got enough rain that the creek's over the road. First time in two years.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2022)

Rosters Version


----------



## giggy (Feb 17, 2022)

Morning everybody, love seeing a full moon.


----------



## pute (Feb 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, love seeing a full moon.


Don't go outside Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Don't go outside Roster


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 17, 2022)

OMIGAWSH!! The end is in sight.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 17, 2022)

Got an oldie but goodie for ya's.

The scene is a village in Italy during WWII. There's three GIs resting up after helping take a town after a fierce battle. A Captain comes by and says, "There's a dead mule just down the road. I need you guys to bury it."

Grumblebitchmumble. They head toward where the Captain directed them and found the animal.
First GI says, "That captain is dumb as h ell. That ain't no mule, it's a donkey."
Second GI says, "You must be a city boy. That ain't no donkey, it's a jackass."
Third GI says, "All of ya are wrong. That's a burro."
A Chaplin is walking by while they're arguing. One of the GIs yells over and says, "Father, can you settle an argument for us? Captain says this critter is a mule, I think it's a donkey, Bill says it's a jackass, and Fernando says it's a burro."
Not wanting to take sides, the Chaplin says, "Well, according to the bible, it's an ass."
About that time, a Jeep full of WACs rounds the corner. One of the gals yells out, "Hey Joe! What are you doing, digging a foxhole?"
First GI says, "Not according to the bible!"


----------



## pute (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm toasted again....free for all


----------



## giggy (Feb 18, 2022)

Morning you bunch of old farts. Time to get your head out of bed. Happy fry-day, now get tuned up for wake and bake.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 18, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm toasted again....free for all


I think we need an " intervention" for pute. I fear he is addicted to weed because....wait a minute, never mind.....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 18, 2022)

...who isn't?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm awake at 5am every morning.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 18, 2022)

Me too, just turned my alarm off while typing

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2022)

I take my Levothyroxine at 5am where I can have my coffee by 6 or so. Not supposed to eat or drink for at least an hour or two after you take thyroid meds. I take a very low dose. Matter of fact I split a 25mg into 3rds and take one third every morning. I'm very particular on how much I take of any medication. I'm supposed to take one 3.125 beta blockers twice a day. I don't. I split the tiny fker in half and take a half 3 times a day. Works better for me and less med.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm toasted again....free for all


Oh sure I go to Bed, you get stoned again
And a free for all is had by everyone .................................. Nice


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2022)

Would have been killer if I could have shopped in @boo s injured penis seen


----------



## giggy (Feb 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I take my Levothyroxine at 5am where I can have my coffee by 6 or so. Not supposed to eat or drink for at least an hour or two after you take thyroid meds. I take a very low dose. Matter of fact I split a 25mg into 3rds and take one third every morning. I'm very particular on how much I take of any medication. I'm supposed to take one 3.125 beta blockers twice a day. I don't. I split the tiny fker in half and take a half 3 times a day. Works better for me and less med.


I take that stuff too. I take all my meds at the same time then wait 30 minutes before I eat or drink anything.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 18, 2022)

A toast to alluring women!!

I toast to the girls that do, and I toast to girls that don't, but I shant toast to the girl who says she will and then later says she won't!

The girl that I'll toast from the break of day to the wee hours of the night, is the girl that says, "I never have, but just for you I might!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 18, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288490


Wow. Always loved those cartoons, always refer to my cat boy as"puddy"

Bunba


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 18, 2022)

what the hay , I sleep in a little and the coffee girls are fornicating with Weedy

no loyalty or nuthin’!…..I’m firing them all today and hiring some Mongolians or Hmong


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 18, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 18, 2022)

Good morning, Old Farts. Got up just before dawn to warm up the plow Jeep and had everything done inside of an hour. Our monster snow might have been two inches in spots and bare in others. Blew out 4 driveways and my road and it's all done. Nothing left to do but wait for beer thirty.


----------



## pute (Feb 18, 2022)

What time does beer thirty start?   Sounds like a plan... enjoy the day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2022)

giggy said:


> I take that stuff too. I take all my meds at the same time then wait 30 minutes before I eat or drink anything.


I was told not to take any other meds with Levothyroxine for at least 4hrs.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 18, 2022)

pute said:


> What time does beer thirty start?   Sounds like a plan... enjoy the day.


14:30, and I'm thirsty!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2022)

Think im going to stop and pick up some of Tims Climax Moonshine from the Liquor store. Heard it was pretty good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## ness (Feb 18, 2022)

Afternoon Old Farts.  The morning went by fast.  Stay warm you snow people.  I'm dry.  I don't know if I can buy any smoke because I bounced two checks.  I have overdraft for the first time since opening up my checking account.  Have fun today.


----------



## pute (Feb 18, 2022)

Stop by my place Ness I will gladly fix you up and your $$ isn't any good here.  

Its Fricken Fried Day.....time to party...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2022)

Got caught in a room of self sticking Mylar


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2022)

Putes and his misses


----------



## pute (Feb 18, 2022)

I am out


----------



## Carty (Feb 19, 2022)

Tagging in


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 19, 2022)

I just can't catch a break...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Happy Shatterday!  First thing this morning I made tea and it is now brewing.  It will be done in about 3 hrs.  My girls love the stuff...by this evening it is easy to notice lush new growth full of vitality.

Couple more starts are showing roots today so up-potting is also on the menu.  Gotta keep the supply train well stocked.

Son in law wants to meet up at the local bar for a beer this afternoon to talk fishing.....that usually ends up costing me some $$. Can't wait to see what is on his mind.

Coffee is bland today....I need to go and find some girls to sweeten it up.


----------



## giggy (Feb 19, 2022)

Morning old farts. Cold again this morn. We get 70 deg days and the next day is 30' and 40's. Warming up again for more storms this coming week.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 19, 2022)

so the girls are off on a rendezvous , motorcycles and all

unreliable , unavailable , and unfaithful


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Just been out Trolling today


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 19, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning old farts. Cold again this morn. We get 70 deg days and the next day is 30' and 40's. Warming up again for more storms this coming week.


Quitcherbitchin. It's currently a sweltering 15 friggin' degrees up here in Yankeeland. Sun is shining, but don't let that fool ya.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Quitcherbitchin. It's currently a sweltering 15 friggin' degrees up here in Yankeeland. Sun is shining, but don't let that fool ya.


It's all The users of MSGs Fault


----------



## ness (Feb 19, 2022)

Morning Old Fart Club. 44F Sunny.


----------



## ness (Feb 19, 2022)

Morning Old Farts.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> so the girls are off on a rendezvous , motorcycles and all
> 
> unreliable , unavailable , and unfaithful
> 
> ...


I had a Lambretta in High School.  It was the direct link to me getting married. 

Never would have even known of Her existence, except my buddy wanted a lift to a town five towns down the road.  He promised a double-date.  

Herself was the blind date.  WOW.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 19, 2022)

Hey... Just had a foxie come loping across my back yard.  I grabbed a camera, and tried to take a pic through a closed window.  

Blurry, but a foxie nonetheless.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 19, 2022)

MOVED:


> ROSTERMAN said:
> Where is the one of her serving you coffee and doughnuts ?


Well, d'ysee... we had the camera almost up, but then the hook pulled out of the ceiling, the fur cuffs fell into the tub of ice, and my Batman suit got watermelon all over it.

We tried it standing up in a hammock, but I was too tired after four rounds, so we took a break...

Redheaded wumman can make a preacher lay his Bible down...

Not only that, but redheads will get as horny as a sackful of toads... and you gotta let some of them toads out every now and then. 

She still has the body of a teenage girl:





She keeps it under her bed.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 19, 2022)

Back in The Olden Days (when some USAAF planes flying over still had double wings) my Daddy made a fun game for me for rainy days.  It required two golf balls.  

One was a universal joint.  It had a screw holding it on the game board.  The base had a hole (hidden) worth double points if you got your target ball all the way down, through the hole, and have it stay in the bottom hole.

You "steered" it in 3D with the two handles on the near end.




So I made this one for the grandlings. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

It *AIN'T* easy!~!


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2022)

Thank you Walt


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Heck I never even once got a reach around


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

One for Hippie


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2022)

Been working in my grow all morning.....now gonna go meet up with my son in law for a beer.  Wondering what he wants.  Could have just stopped by the house ......why a bar?  Hmmm....


----------



## boo (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Heck I never even once got a reach around


you don't know what you're missing roster...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Been working in my grow all morning.....now gonna go meet up with my son in law for a beer.  Wondering what he wants.  Could have just stopped by the house ......why a bar?  Hmmm....


Sure You are getting my reach around I bet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Be careful New strain BA2 is out there


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 19, 2022)

Walt, I restored a Vespa. Always wanted to do a Lambretta, but I fear I'm running out of project time. Got enough to last me a hundred years, but I still keep an eye open for a flat fender Jeep.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I had a Lambretta in High School.  It was the direct link to me getting married.
> 
> Never would have even known of Her existence, except my buddy wanted a lift to a town five towns down the road.  He promised a double-date.
> 
> Herself was the blind date.  WOW.


Before Unca had his sex change


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, I restored a Vespa. Always wanted to do a Lambretta, but I fear I'm running out of project time. Got enough to last me a hundred years, but I still keep an eye open for a flat fender Jeep.


I have 3 farm tractors still not complete yet , once back and leg went out my wrenching days are fewer and fewer


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 19, 2022)

Bought a 1947 R7 Shaw tractor a few years back. Another thing taking up space.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Bought a 1947 R7 Shaw tractor a few years back. Another thing taking up space.


Hard to get parts for ?
Magneto?


----------



## boo (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have 3 farm tractors still not complete yet , once back and leg went out my wrenching days are fewer and fewer


I've got 7 tractors all looking for attention...too many projects not enough time...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Bought a 1947 R7 Shaw tractor a few years back. Another thing taking up space.


I have 4 Monty Ward Gilson Yard tractors , built just like the big ones Tough as nail
You should see it plow


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

My wife said she will sell them as scrape metal when Im gone


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## boo (Feb 19, 2022)

it's gettin close to that time roster, or are weekends an exception...


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2022)

What the farg are you on Roster....sure ain't valium.


----------



## boo (Feb 19, 2022)

m thinks some of patwi rubbed off on roster...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 19, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hard to get parts for ?
> Magneto?


The engine is a 7 horse Briggs & Stratton. Shaw basically kept them in business after WWII by buying train car loads of engines.
It's not a lawn tractor. The little bugger could tow a semi 'cause it's geared like heck.
Shaw made cars, doodle bug conversions, motorcycles, and some other stuff that doesn't come to mind at the moment 'cause I'm stoned.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 19, 2022)

pute said:


> What the farg are you on Roster....sure ain't valium.


Talk nice and maybe he'll share!


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Feb 19, 2022)

Alright you ba***rds, I'm stopping by to say high. I'll see if I can remember to do it again a lot sooner than from the last time to this. Got a lot of h*ll going on in my life, so social media has taken a hard back seat for me.
Hope everyone is doing well.

Hopper, I did it!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2022)

Theres my Brother. Glad to see you ya old fker.
We sure missed ya bro. Sorry you been having such a tough time my friend. Most here have no idea what your dealing with Papa. Your one tough bastard that's for sure.
Love ya brother and thanks for stopping by. Don't be a stranger. Your a big part of this brotherhood.
Oh and of course you were a sexy beast as Mary Jane. Laughed my ass off at what you did to Keef.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)

pute said:


> What the farg are you on Roster....sure ain't valium.


Its all about The Count, Vlad was always a great hero of mine
Loved the way he treated his enemies .


----------



## giggy (Feb 20, 2022)

morning old farts, good to see you papa. not to bad chilly this morn, but we have to do my father inlaw's b-day today. says 36º this morn.


----------



## pute (Feb 20, 2022)

Morning OFC.   Great to see ya papa.  Grab a chair and stay awhile.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> one of my favorite signs
> 
> this one is the back road to Deckers and Woodland Park from I70
> 
> ...


Nice scooter and righteous doo brother!


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 20, 2022)

As a ole biker, I do not unnerstan' this sign.  The fargin road looks like a superhighway.  As a trail rider, I would hook a hard right and head through the brush as I beat my way over to that clear area under the wires:


----------



## boo (Feb 20, 2022)

doing some cooking today, gnocchi with italian sausage and borccoli rabe...add a handful of crushed hot pepper and a grated slab of really nasty smelling cheese and bam, dinner to die for...walt, when I road the left coast I've seen signs like that...they warn for rolling boulders across the road...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Nice scooter and righteous doo brother!


I would do him


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 20, 2022)

O Gawd.  I just reminded myself of a very, very funny trail riding story:

I was in Georgia in Douglasville area.  I was visiting from Virginia, having trailed my Suzy 250 with 53-tooth sprocket and yada with chains, 5" knobby, compression release, tooth bar...

So my best bud and some of his locals took Himself trail riding.  Well, since they knew the trail and I did not, I had a hard time keeping up; you just cannot shower down without knowing about that big tree in the middle of the trail just up ahead... and other things. 

Sooo... they got ahead.  There was a pond, and the trail went around it like a question mark.  It was on a pretty clear dirt path, so I was screaming along in catch-up mode.

They were all on the far side of the pond, listening to me roaring down the road.  They knew my front tire at least would go in the water.

I saw them at the same time I saw the 90-degree turn needed to go around the pond.  They were all grinning about me locking up and trying to avoid the water.

I made an instant decision which made them all love me: 

Instead of locking up and dumping the bike, I went absolutely full-throttle and _LAUNCHED_ out, up, and over to 3/4 of the way across the pond (about 100 feet airborne) and landed in six feet of muddy Jaw-juh pond water about 15 feet from the far shore.  Damn' near cleared the lake.

Swam to shore to the hoots and hugs and bonhomie of my tricksters.  Everybody hadda jump in (think about it!) to pull Suzy out of the pond.  We tooken the motor apart there in the woods, and soon continued our ride.

Jerry (my best bud forever) told me the guys never expected me to do that, and they were mightily impressed.

I had to buy no beers that night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OMIGAWSH!! The end is in sight.
> 
> View attachment 288432


award prize wining medallions of veal


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A toast to alluring women!!
> 
> I toast to the girls that do, and I toast to girls that don't, but I shant toast to the girl who says she will and then later says she won't!
> 
> The girl that I'll toast from the break of day to the wee hours of the night, is the girl that says, "I never have, but just for you I might!


I get a lot of culture hanging out with you boys don't you know ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Heck I never even once got a reach around


hanging out with the wrong crowd...


----------



## pute (Feb 20, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> hanging out with the wrong crowd...


You will get used to it with Roster, means no harm but his ....... Gets in the way.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

pute said:


> You will get used to it with Roster, means no harm but his ....... Gets in the way.


Oh Lord shots fired ....!


----------



## Witchking (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> MOVED:
> 
> Well, d'ysee... we had the camera almost up, but then the hook pulled out of the ceiling, the fur cuffs fell into the tub of ice, and my Batman suit got watermelon all over it.
> 
> ...


A Fox holding a lamb !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

boo said:


> doing some cooking today, gnocchi with italian sausage and borccoli rabe...add a handful of crushed hot pepper and a grated slab of really nasty smelling cheese and bam, dinner to die for...walt, when I road the left coast I've seen signs like that...they warn for rolling boulders across the road...


How was it ? I love sausage and brocoli rabe and the gnocchi had to put it over the top...


----------



## boo (Feb 20, 2022)

the fuggin gnocchi was moldy, still 3 weeks left on the fresh date so I tossed all elements of dinner in containers and will restart my gastronomic adventures tomorrow...I've got sausage, kale, and bean soup to make as well as grilling 20 boneless chicken thighs...I nlike to eat...all this after I figure out why the new ignition system in the 60 impala won't start...shiit gets pretty chaotic around here...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

boo said:


> the fuggin gnocchi was moldy, still 3 weeks left on the fresh date so I tossed all elements of dinner in containers and will restart my gastronomic adventures tomorrow...I've got sausage, kale, and bean soup to make as well as grilling 20 boneless chicken thighs...I nlike to eat...all this after I figure out why the new ignition system in the 60 impala won't start...shiit gets pretty chaotic around here...


lol so sorry for the gnocchi...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 21, 2022)

MOVED 


> bigsur51 said:
> stick a fork in me on pro sports
> 
> lifetime Dodgers fan too , I dropped them 3 years ago
> ...


I gotta agree with you and @pute all the way down the line. Sports? My BROTHER was on the Olean Yankees team as a catcher. My cousin Brandt golfs almost as well as I do.

In my dreams, that last one. I watched a video of Brandt have a clay pigeon launched, and he used a 3-iron to whack a ball that shattered the bird downrange. Fargin amazing.

The world would stop for Sunday, Monday Night Football. I could name the batting averages of the Brookyn Dodgers. I went to watch the Original Wonders of Basketball: I was at the game where the Harlem Globe Trotters stomped the crap out of the Washington Generals to the tune of "Sweet Georgia Brown". I laughed so hard, tears ran down my leg. <-- These guys were pure... the only word for it.

World Series <-- Crikey! We useta have those checkerboard things you put your initials in. But we had boards for winners for each inning! Grand prize for the winner of the game, and a Great Grand prize for the whole Maghilla.

Now -- I do not know who played. Or who won. TINS

Herself, my two boys, and Your Humble Obdn't &tc would go hang out at the airport to meet and greet the Redskins when they came back from away games. Puck has a football signed "Wobble and win with Billy".

Now: I have zero... no, LESS than zero -- I have revulsion when I see a pro football or baseball uniform. Again, for the UNsuper Bowl: I do not know who played, or who won.

College football is still fun.


----------



## giggy (Feb 21, 2022)

Wake up sleepy heads, it's time to get the day started. It's only 5 days till the weekend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm up brother. Been up for awhile.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2022)

Looks like I'm not the only one that can't sleep past sunrise. I've been beating it up by an hour or two for the last week. Body must know something that I don't.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one that can't sleep past sunrise. I've been beating it up by an hour or two for the last week. Body must know something that I don't.


And here I was thinking Fapping for 2 hrs Oh My


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

boo said:


> the fuggin gnocchi was moldy, still 3 weeks left on the fresh date so I tossed all elements of dinner in containers and will restart my gastronomic adventures tomorrow...I've got sausage, kale, and bean soup to make as well as grilling 20 boneless chicken thighs...I nlike to eat...all this after I figure out why the new ignition system in the 60 impala won't start...shiit gets pretty chaotic around here...


Check the Resistor on the fire wall


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Check the Resistor on the fire wall


Did they have one on Chevy's? All the GM vehicles I ever worked on had them built into the alternator.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Did they have one on Chevy's? All the GM vehicles I ever worked on had them built into the alternator.


I knew someone would comment
I bet good money Walt had his hand in this


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

giggy said:


> Wake up sleepy heads, it's time to get the day started. It's only 5 days till the weekend.


Thank You I overslept Good Morning


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

boo said:


> the fuggin gnocchi was moldy, still 3 weeks left on the fresh date so I tossed all elements of dinner in containers and will restart my gastronomic adventures tomorrow...I've got sausage, kale, and bean soup to make as well as grilling 20 boneless chicken thighs...I nlike to eat...all this after I figure out why the new ignition system in the 60 impala won't start...shiit gets pretty chaotic around here...


I love thighs ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Boo Must still be sleeping LOL


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one that can't sleep past sunrise. I've been beating it up by an hour or two for the last week. Body must know something that I don't.


normally thats me but I smoked a small field last night and sunrise was up a hour and a half and never told me ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2022)

Found This.

The run side resistor wire runs through the starter motor wiring harness. The resistor wire is a special silver stranded, plastic insulated wire that has what looks like a woven cloth outer covering. Coming off the coil, this outer covering usually gets oil laden and appears to frey. On stock point coils, this wire shares a terminal with the starter energize wire, and is connected to the coil positive terminal on its terminating end.

The resistor wire is only in the engine compartment, starting at the bulkhead (firewall) connector and traveling along the firewall twords the passenger side. The wire is quite long, and travels about half way past the coil inside the loom and then doubles back to the coil.

This length is what gives the proper resistance for use with the stock point and drop-in ignitions such as PerTronix Ignitior and Mallory Unilite units and coils.

Getting the correct length to reinstall the resistor wire into your car would be easiest by simply cutting one out of an existing loom from a wrecking yard. If you must have a new one, go cut up a loom at the wrecking yard and measure the length of the one there, and duplicate it with new resistor wire from any good electronics store. You can also measure the Ohms resistance on the wrecking yard wire for the Ohms spec.

The accepted substitute is to run the ceramic ballast resistor used from 1955 through 1966 GM vehicles, all models. This resistor is mounted on the firewall on the earlier models, but can be hidden for appearance purposes. I get mine from NAPA stores, part number ICR13. Use this resistor for GM applications, not a Ford resistor, not a Mopar resistor, not an aftermarket one, this GM one or its equivelent, GM. These resistors have the proper resistance for GM stock point ignition systems. As of this day and time, the NAPA resistor is list priced at $11.49/each. Other sources may have the SAME resistor for less, do check. Last time I checked, the CORRECT resistor wire for the application was $3.50/foot, and I know the wire is at least 5 to 6 feet long.

The stock resistor wire has exactly the same resistance as the ceramic resistor gives, as it powers the same ignition system in stock form.

Yes, ceramic ballast resistors run hot to the touch, HOT, this is normal.

Of course, if your new engine is going to have an HEI or even an MSD, then no ballast resistor is required in the feed line. Use a 14 guage copper stranded wire for the feed from the same terminal the original resistor wire came from on the bulkhead connector to the ignition feed post of the unit you are using. 14 guage copper stranded wire is quite sufficient for HEI feed, 10 and 12 guage is way over-kill.

That's it in a nutshell, folks. Now, this, and the other posts, should be just about all anyone needs to know about GM ballast resistors.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Check the Resistor on the fire wall


Resistor !  For Gods sake man ,he lost 2 lbs of gnocchi ! He needs time to deal with it .....!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Found This.
> 
> The run side resistor wire runs through the starter motor wiring harness. The resistor wire is a special silver stranded, plastic insulated wire that has what looks like a woven cloth outer covering. Coming off the coil, this outer covering usually gets oil laden and appears to frey. On stock point coils, this wire shares a terminal with the starter energize wire, and is connected to the coil positive terminal on its terminating end.
> 
> ...


My God ,my head just exploded ....


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I knew someone would comment
> I bet good money Walt had his hand in this


My first car had a pull starter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Found This.
> 
> The run side resistor wire runs through the starter motor wiring harness. The resistor wire is a special silver stranded, plastic insulated wire that has what looks like a woven cloth outer covering. Coming off the coil, this outer covering usually gets oil laden and appears to frey. On stock point coils, this wire shares a terminal with the starter energize wire, and is connected to the coil positive terminal on its terminating end.
> 
> ...


You found Walts book on it I see


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My first car had a pull starter.


I heard it had square wheels and peddle powered


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I heard it had square wheels and peddle powered


This should be in Old Farts Club.  You are gonna give @pute fookin heartburn.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This should be in Old Farts Club.  You are gonna give @pute fookin heartburn.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 21, 2022)

*MOVED *
16 minutes ago


> Hippie420 said:
> I played pool with Palmer. He wasn't worth a shit.


WAIT!!! I do have some use!!

I beat Minnesota Fats in an exhibition 8-ball game. The guy I was with later palmed the fargin cue ball right offa the table. He gave it to me after we left. I still have it with the chalk still on it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

The above is true.  There are extenuating circumstances.

He asked if I wanted to break.  I knew if I broke, I'd lose, so I said,

*"You break."*

Fats:  *"Then you don't get to shoot."* <-- 150 people laughed as my sperm curdled.

He smashed the rack.  Balls went absolutely everywhere except in any pocket.  I got to shoot.  Natch, I was as tense as a bastage at a family reunion. 

I lined up my first shot, and Fats blew his nose like a calliope on a sternwheeler.  By some luck, the shot went in.  Lined up on another, then one more. The fourth ball was tricky... and just as I shot, Fats announced to the crowd:

*"What we have here is a straaaiight shooter!" *The crowd applauded, and somehow the fourth one went in.  By then, I was wired and did not even come close.

Fats got serious and cleaned the table whackety-whack until there was only the 8-ball left. Sitting in front of a corner pocket.  And the cue ball was at the same end about two feet away.

Then... it happened.  Fats decided to let the crowd know that the local "hustler" was not in his league -- instead of just sinking the 8-ball, he made a three-bank shot to the far end of the table.

Sure enuf, around it came, dead on... and knocked the 8-ball in.  _And the cue ball followed it in_.  SCRATCH!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Hey Look What I did LOL^^^^^^^


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Resistor !  For Gods sake man ,he lost 2 lbs of gnocchi ! He needs time to deal with it .....!


I bet Boo was cooking CodFish wrapped in foil on the manifolds again
Look for any aluminum shorting out the ignition spark


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288755


Oh **** shots fired and its early ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Never told ya Andrew Diceman Clay is my Cousin
The dude is a Chimney when it comes to cigs


----------



## ness (Feb 21, 2022)

Hello all you Old Fart and young.  Buzy day for me.  Have fun and behave.  Good day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hello all you Old Fart and young.  Buzy day for me.  Have fun and behave.  Good day


Be Careful
And don't get Pregnant


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 21, 2022)

You got a lot of class, Rosty.



Pity it is all third.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You got a lot of class, Rosty.
> 
> 
> 
> Pity it is all third.


Holy **** One needs to keep one's head down low in the group ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2022)

Yeah but Roster graduated at the top of that class.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My first car had a pull starter.


And that was the vine around the dinosaur's balls, right?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And that was the vine around the dinosaur's balls, right?


He pulled it until it squirted back


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 21, 2022)

fu k
f uk
fk

moar testing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

I bet they say get your count up next


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hey Roster! I got a call from your doctor, and it's good news and better news!
First, it ain't colon cancer. Second, they found your Buzz Lightyear action figure.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And that was the vine around the dinosaur's balls, right?


Talk about big balls just to facilitate that ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hey Roster! I got a call from your doctor, and it's good news and better news!
> First, it ain't colon cancer. Second, they found your Buzz Lightyear action figure.
> 
> View attachment 288779


Find my remote by any chance?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> fu k
> f uk
> fk
> 
> moar testing


Just letting you know you are missing a "U" there....just sayin...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> He pulled it until it squirted back


same thing happened to me @ 14....


----------



## pute (Feb 21, 2022)

Cold front just moved through.  Me and Mrs Pute were getting ready for a walk and the wind hit.  Dropped 10 degrees in as many minutes.  So much for the walk.  Not supposed to get above freezing for the next 4 days.  Damn, I was hoping spring was right around the corner......I guess it is around the corner and not here yet. 

Having a hard time motivating myself to post today.  Dealing with a minor melt down from earlier today.  When I get like this it is best I stay away.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Cold front just moved through.  Me and Mrs Pute were getting ready for a walk and the wind hit.  Dropped 10 degrees in as many minutes.  So much for the walk.  Not supposed to get above freezing for the next 4 days.  Damn, I was hoping spring was right around the corner......I guess it is around the corner and not here yet.
> 
> Having a hard time motivating myself to post today.  Dealing with a minor melt down from earlier today.  When I get like this it is best I stay away.


Thats so funny ! I saw the picture in my email and i was going to log  in saying i wouldn't want to mow that lawn. When I opened it up immediatly saw there was no need to comment that ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Cold front just moved through.  Me and Mrs Pute were getting ready for a walk and the wind hit.  Dropped 10 degrees in as many minutes.  So much for the walk.  Not supposed to get above freezing for the next 4 days.  Damn, I was hoping spring was right around the corner......I guess it is around the corner and not here yet.
> 
> Having a hard time motivating myself to post today.  Dealing with a minor melt down from earlier today.  When I get like this it is best I stay away.


We noticed.

Supposed to get in the low fifties here tomorrow. Ain't gonna last. Supposed to be an ice storm right behind it.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> We noticed.
> 
> Supposed to get in the low fifties here tomorrow. Ain't gonna last. Supposed to be an ice storm right behind it.


same here and later in the week they are sayin 2 back to back storms


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

The kids living in mom and dads basement will have a big wake up call if they start drafting them, it wont be playing Halo video games smoking a bong.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The kids living in mom and dads basement will have a big wake up call if they start drafting them, it wont be playing Halo video games smoking a bong.


funny you say that my Goddaughter got her doctorate in sociology but had a great idea i wish she pursued instead. Rehab for Basement Trolls.
There are millions of them and can be dangerous . Some are time bombs just waiting for the last time some one takes their xbox controlers and then shoot his folks to death because of it


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Pregnant



That is funny Roster.   You're the one to watch with all the coffee girls in the morning.  How many are having babies. Roster?  
More coffee.


----------



## giggy (Feb 22, 2022)

Alright now yall sleeping your lives away. Time to get up and burn the first one of the day which I say is the best one of the day. So that means it is wake and bake time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm up as usual brother. Just laying here. At 545 I will make coffee and I'm out the door by 620. Got to run by the office and then go to Oklahoma City. Got to Micrometer some stones to check for a match on a mold.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

ness2 said:


> That is funny Roster.   You're the one to watch with all the coffee girls in the morning.  How many are having babies. Roster?
> More coffee.View attachment 288823


Morning Ness 
Hey what can I say The women Love Me................................. I wish LOL
Im so Ugly I have to post jokes . Hope everything went well yesterday.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> Alright now yall sleeping your lives away. Time to get up and burn the first one of the day which I say is the best one of the day. So that means it is wake and bake time.


on it !


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

Mornin', Old Farts. Supposed to be in the fifties here today. 'Tis heading for the season for the Coast Guard to be rescuing ice fishermen (fisherpersons for the woke crowd) off the lakes pretty soon. I swear, it seems like it's the same group of morons every year.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Mornin', Old Farts. Supposed to be in the fifties here today. 'Tis heading for the season for the Coast Guard to be rescuing ice fishermen (fisherpersons for the woke crowd) off the lakes pretty soon. I swear, it seems like it's the same group of morons every year.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

Old Hen just started waking up, so I leaned over and put a dozen squeaky smooches on her little face. Made her giggle like a school girl. What a great start to my morning!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Old Hen just started waking up, so I leaned over and put a dozen squeaky smooches on her little face. Made her giggle like a school girl. What a great start to my morning!


You are such a Lady Slayer


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

Morning OFC....cold out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC....cold out


And you know this how?
Can we all say Shriveled...................................... Morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Remember No one is safe


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Old Hen just started waking up, so I leaned over and put a dozen squeaky smooches on her little face. Made her giggle like a school girl. What a great start to my morning!


just love  it !


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Remember No one is safe


You just crave the spankings he gives ya.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288827


Chunk!

Bubba


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> And you know this how?
> Can we all say Shriveled...................................... Morning


dont know can't see it..


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

Attention Mods

is there a way to increase the number of words when starting a New Thread?

I was going to start a New Thread and when I hit Post , it was rejected because my post had more than a thousand words

I tried to split it up into multiple posts but talk about a frustrating hassle!

Any ideas?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You just crave the spankings he gives ya.


we all gotta have fun ..


----------



## ness (Feb 22, 2022)

Morning WeedHopper.


ROSTERMAN said:


> Hope everything went well yesterday.



Everything went great. Thank you I go twice a week.  The therapist said It take three months to heal inside.  I have two more months to go.


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Attention Mods
> 
> is there a way to increase the number of words when starting a New Thread?
> 
> ...


I thought it was 10,000 words.  I have had that happen.  Pain in the azz.  . Shorten your post.  Be careful when you click on "SELECT ALL".  Angie told me to just leave it, shorten and re post .


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

I hear my number one boy Kyle Rittenhouse is sending out multable   law suit missiles at some people . May they do major  financial damage as well as major collateral damage in His name ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I thought it was 10,000 words.  I have had that happen.  Pain in the azz.  . Shorten your post.  Be careful when you click on "SELECT ALL".  Angie told me to just leave it, shorten and re post .



bull c r a p

just bumping it up,to 10,000 is a lot easier than editing and splicing what could be a single post into 4 or 5 or more posts…

it really frustrates me from starting new threads

but hey , that is only my opinion and I don’t pay the bills here


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

Damn Big.  Rough start to the day.....seed sales and now posting issues.  Go to the OBC and post a hissey fit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn Big.  Rough start to the day.....seed sales and now posting issues.  Go to the OBC and post a hissey fit.


I stopped by the Old OBC and it was not the same place anymore
I am a devoted member to The Passion


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You just crave the spankings he gives ya.


He hardly see the stuff I post unless "someone" makes sure and points it out  LOL...........................
Hippie


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 288856


Pay attention That was a repost of hippies work


----------



## giggy (Feb 22, 2022)

OBC?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Pay attention That was a repost of hippies work


Huh? Did that bullet fragment slip again?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Huh? Did that bullet fragment slip again?


Yep the last xray said it was working its way out


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> OBC?


Over the hills and far away.....you are a member..... don't you remember the "secret word"  where the Basturds go


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

@Pute…..say , are you the only Mod on duty until Weedy gets to Oklahoma?

asking for a friend


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> @Pute…..say , are you the only Mod on duty until Weedy gets to Oklahoma?
> 
> asking for a friend


Ain't no mods here.  I just keep the coffee warm.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> @Pute…..say , are you the only Mod on duty until Weedy gets to Oklahoma?
> 
> asking for a friend


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

That will be one Demerit for Big


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Ain't no mods here.  I just keep the coffee warm.




that’s not what the Coffee Girls tell me

but hey , they have been known to fib a little






who me?


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That will be one Demerit for Big





that’s nothing compared to my Social Network scores


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that’s nothing compared to my Social Network scores
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288865


Fixed it
Now ya blowing smoke again


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

Nothing but a bunch of hot air


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



That's a Low Blow


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That's a Low Blow





am I in trouble now?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

My cousin is 5'6" the women call him tripod


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> am I in trouble now?



I Bet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## boo (Feb 22, 2022)

morning folks, today is a cooking day, 4 gallons of soup, 2 pounds of sausage gnocchi with broccoli rabini, and 24 boneless chicken thighs on the charcoal grill...I freeze most of my meals in vac sealer bags...toss one in the boiling water at dinnertime and I get a 5 star meal with zero effort...enjoy the day folks, say a prayer for sanity in the world...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

boo said:


> morning folks, today is a cooking day, 4 gallons of soup, 2 pounds of sausage gnocchi with broccoli rabini, and 24 boneless chicken thighs on the charcoal grill...I freeze most of my meals in vac sealer bags...toss one in the boiling water at dinnertime and I get a 5 star meal with zero effort...enjoy the day folks, say a prayer for sanity in the world...


Must last a few weeks


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## boo (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Must last a few weeks


yeppers, toss in a 5 pound meatloaf and I'm good for a while...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Ain't no mods here.  I just keep the coffee warm.


sometimes you make me wear it ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

boo said:


> yeppers, toss in a 5 pound meatloaf and I'm good for a while...


I really like meatloaf ....


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

Hmmm, short people jokes....who are ya talkin bout?   Fricken fargers.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

I must  ask this ,Is there a secret handshake?


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I must  ask this ,Is there a secret handshake?


Didn't the Brothers teach you that while in the military?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Didn't the Brothers teach you that while in the military?


Vietnam's draft ended then at that point I proceeded to wire Long Island , half way there ....
I know the Brothers and the Sons of Italy and figured this group must have one ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


wow ,nice ! It looks like the same as " The Sons Of Italy " but not as vigorous ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> wow ,nice ! It looks like the same as " The Sons Of Italy " but not as vigorous ...


I thought that hand shake required one finger of the hand while other fellow bent over


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

No ,You have mistakenly confused that shake with "The Sons Of Greece " shake...
Im told they are a pain in the ass in that group


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> wow ,nice ! It looks like the same as " The Sons Of Italy " but not as vigorous ...


That's 'cause we're old, and arthritis is a bioch.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmm, short people jokes....who are ya talkin bout?   Fricken fargers.


Pipe down, Napoleon.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's 'cause we're old, and arthritis is a bioch.


i can and do relate


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Pipe down, Napoleon.


Hidden meaning in there somewhere......hmmmm, no I don't get it.  Can you expound a bit?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Hidden meaning in there somewhere......hmmmm, no I don't get it.  Can you expound a bit?


It was a short joke, dummy!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Pipe down, Napoleon.


Shots fired ! 
Napoleon takes over a village during a campaign. 
He shows some compassion and tells them if they want to save the village all the men stand naked and each woman blindfolded and has to take each member in her mouth and guess which is her husband .
So the first blindfolded woman starts and says for # 1  Not Mine !  # 2 "Not Mine " #3  Not Mine " #4 MINE!" and sure enough she was right .
The second blindfolded wife starts and at #1 says " Not Mine  # 2  Not Mine " #3 MINE ! and sure enough it was her husband and they went off.
Napoleon was no dumbbell so he stepped in the line to fool the next wife  and the third blind folded wife steps up.
Goes to #1 and says" Not Mine" , #2 " Not Mine"  # 3 " Not from this village" , #4 "Mine" ...


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It was a short joke, dummy!


Don't understand?   Who are you talking about......and I thought Hopper Was Angies Fav?    Go brush your teeth!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Hidden meaning in there somewhere......hmmmm, no I don't get it.  Can you expound a bit?


He was a Great Leader of his Troops
But got exiled for over thinking War strategy


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Don't understand?   Who are you talking about......and I thought Hopper Was Angies Fav?    Go brush your teeth!!!!


Go take a Midol, Shorty! While you're at it, start gathering up the critters two by two. Been a long time since I've seen this much rain. Hope that boat of yours will hold 'em all.
Hopper must be everybody's favorite. I see his pic in every post office I go to!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

But Man that wool coat sure did itch


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

I have been insulted enough.....off to the grow store....I need a big bag of perlite and a clone dome.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 22, 2022)

I think my nic name now a days should be forgetful bastard, at least it ain't s-h-i-t for brains


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Go take a Midol, Shorty! While you're at it, start gathering up the critters two by two. Been a long time since I've seen this much rain. Hope that boat of yours will hold 'em all.
> Hopper must be everybody's favorite. I see his pic in every post office I go to!


Ha ha....I was shining you on ya grumpy O'l Fart.


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> I think my nic name now a days should be forgetful bastard, at least it ain't s-h-i-t for brains


More like " Lost in Space".


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

pute said:


> More like " Lost in Space".


Think I joined him today. Let's see what tonight brings.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

I wanna Be Major Tom


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

So I wonder what wares were purchased at the Store woo ooh ooh at the hydro store...................


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 22, 2022)

Joe, I'm stoned, so forgive me if I've asked you before, but does your Sun like popsicles? Mine has a taste for lime ones. It's cute to watch her eat one too fast. She gets brain freeze just like I do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

I knew a few chicks that were into ice cubes but they were all older


----------



## pute (Feb 22, 2022)

In the morning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2022)

Good morning and I'm back you mean old fkers.
I'm proud of you bastards. Took me forever to get caught up on all y'all's posts,,,,and I didn't learn a fking thing. Perfect.


----------



## giggy (Feb 23, 2022)

Morning Hopper and the rest. Wake your lazies up and get puffing. After all it is hump day, roster stay off hippies leg.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Good morning and I'm back you mean old fkers.I did
> I'm proud of you bastards. Took me forever to get caught up on all y'all's posts,,,,and I didn't learn a fking thing. Perfect.


I did LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning Hopper and the rest. Wake your lazies up and get puffing. After all it is hump day, roster stay off hippies leg.


Don't worry I left his other leg for you bro
I promise not to smuge all over like I did the last time you were late to the Party


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

pute said:


> In the morning.


They're coming for you Marsha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Exercise Vintage gals from the 80's and this was risky LOL

Now they are almost Naked on TV


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Woohoo Putes owns me a Prime Rib Dinner


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

No Boo and Giggy I did not tickle his winky


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

But he did make me and hippie watch, it was Bad scene man
Not sure we can eat even.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

OK where is @joeb631 I need to post some good things


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Good morning and I'm back you mean old fkers.  I'm proud of you bastards. Took me forever to get caught up on all y'all's posts,,,,and I didn't learn a fking thing. Perfect.



The deeply intellectual ones do take longer to read and ponder.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The deeply intellectual ones do take longer to read and ponder.


He passes mine right by I guess


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 23, 2022)

Mine, too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 23, 2022)

*This is for @boo  <-- His clone lives in Italy.*

Some smart-asses decided to harass Boo as he rode his bike in the bike lane.  BIG mistake.
Sound up -- GO FULL SCREEN -- You will love how this turns out.  *GRIN*


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 23, 2022)

I liked the first part when he called 'em d ick head and told them up your arse.
The guy that did all my tats was Sicilian. Taught me how to swear properly.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

LMFAO!

thanks Unca , that made my morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I liked the first part when he called 'em d ick head and told them up your arse.
> The guy that did all my tats was Sicilian. Taught me how to swear properly.




yeah I heard the coulo word , bet he was saying kiss my arse


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> thanks Unca , that made my morning


I can't stop watching that.  One smart-ass guy fargin *surrenders!!*

I have watched it several times... Hadda call in the Scottish Witch.  She thought it was hilarious and wanted to know if it was really *Boo*.


----------



## pute (Feb 23, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Snow detail again today....at some point I will be officially sick of winter.  A sultry 12 f is for fast for the high here today.  2 above currently.  

Still have some starts that won't show roots.  They will eventually but this chore needs to become history.  Big is gonna chime in and recommend cal/mag....I will pass.

Out to dinner with the neighbors tonight.  This should be interesting.....10 of us do this once  a month.  Watch out, a bunch of 70 year old trouble makers terrorizing the streets at sunset.

Coffee girls?


----------



## giggy (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Exercise Vintage gals from the 80's and this was risky LOL
> 
> Now they are almost Naked on TV



They used to come on between the movies on cable around 81-82 in south carolina.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> They used to come on between the movies on cable around 81-82 in south carolina.


We use to descramble the cable boxes just to see them
Use to be able to just use needle nose pliers to do it on some boxes


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning dam toothache , not much sleep last night i have pulled my last two teeth but this one won’t let loose i think the roots have grown into the bone and the sumbi t ch won’t let go i am considering a piece of gauze to wrap the tooth and a pair of pliers for relief , but I am concerned that if I break the tooth things get get ugly after that



Good luck with your tooth brother.  Head infections, regardless of which one, are not to be taken lightly.  Any prospects of finding a dentist?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK where is @joeb631 I need to post some good things


In the immortal words of Spanky  " Here I is ! "


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Snow detail again today....at some point I will be officially sick of winter.  A sultry 12 f is for fast for the high here today.  2 above currently.
> 
> Still have some starts that won't show roots.  They will eventually but this chore needs to become history.  Big is gonna chime in and recommend cal/mag....I will pass.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good luck with your tooth brother.  Head infections, regardless of which one, are not to be taken lightly.  Any prospects of finding a dentist?


Abscess can go righty to the brain and keel ya


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Abscess can go righty to the brain and keel ya


thats the truth ,and its a short distance from there to the brain


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> I think my nic name now a days should be forgetful bastard, at least it ain't s-h-i-t for brains


You're lucky i was given the " fat bastard ' nick name and even though Im not that anymore it still stuck . i get even ....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288921


Lord ,if she is behind the bar in heaven show me the girl behind the coffee bar .I dont drink ,but if there is "NO" coffee girl i will learn ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> No Boo and Giggy I did not tickle his winky


I like to tickle my winky from time to time  to most of the time ,when I got time.....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The deeply intellectual ones do take longer to read and ponder.


screw that i just cant drink coffee with you boys ..at all not even 12 and im changing my shirt


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I like to tickle my winky from time to time  to most of the time ,when I got time.....


You Stay away from me LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

My Job is Done , I will have my Prime Rib Medium rare Boss


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I liked the first part when he called 'em d ick head and told them up your arse.
> The guy that did all my tats was Sicilian. Taught me how to swear properly.


I was breast fed by a Sicilian woman ....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 288931








 Not my Guardian Angel ! I rub her feet ... " She is more beautiful than music " famous Portuguese saying .Learned that the first time I got drunk on Mateus wine long ago and far away ...
AND If I can be sure she would be there to greet me I would join the monastery to be sure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> View attachment 288933
> View attachment 288933
> Not my Guardian Angel ! I rub her feet ... " She is more beautiful than music " famous Portuguese saying .Learned that the first time I got drunk on Mateus wine long ago and far away ...
> AND If I can be sure she would be there to greet me I would join the monastery to be sure


You are aware Angels are Hermaphrodites'


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You are aware Angels are Hermaphrodites'





ROSTERMAN said:


> You are aware Angels are Hermaphrodites'


maybe your Angels ! not mine ....
you  may have been  hangin out with the wrong crowd....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

The Cowboy way ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 23, 2022)

Just woofed down a half of a slab of BBQ ribs. Yum. Time to find some silly crap on YouTube to watch.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaa 

She his hot


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just woofed down a half of a slab of BBQ ribs. Yum. Time to find some silly crap on YouTube to watch.


Mmm Im partial to pork ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 23, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I was breast fed by a Sicilian woman ....




that explains a lot

i have no idea what that means


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 24, 2022)

I'll see you folks in the morning, and good night Mrs. Calabash, where ever you are.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 24, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You are aware Angels are Hermaphrodites'


Not so sure  about that ,the Archangel Joseph was known to have a big cannoli ...


----------



## ness (Feb 24, 2022)

Morning joeb632 and the rest of you Old Farts.  Just watching the new a little this morning before I get started with housework than the Doctor later.  It never ends.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just woofed down a half of a slab of BBQ ribs. Yum. Time to find some silly crap on YouTube to watch.


I feel sorry for your azzhole in the morning LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Fixed it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

I see Mt Pute is waking too


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 24, 2022)

Saw this:




And the real deal popped into my head.  Toyota made a rear-engined car called the *MR-2*.

They tried to market it in France.  If you speak Frog, you know what "merde" is.  If you say the name of the car, it comes out "mer-de".

Nobody bought one in France.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 24, 2022)

Awright... this one popped, too.  I cannot at the moment remember the name of the famous mattress company that had "sleep fast" as its tag line, but in any Beaner country, the banner mattress adverts said:  

Sin Pronto!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Came to mind this morning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

@Bugus_Monkey  did you see The translator I linked


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

^^^^^^^^N @Bugus_Monkey 




__





						Google Translate
					

Google's free service instantly translates words, phrases, and web pages between English and over 100 other languages.




					translate.google.com
				



Just paste the German part in and it will make it english


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 24, 2022)

Not sure I can decipher all the letters is why I was asking. Mrs Monkey figured it out we thinks. I will post it. - Gimme a sec. We think it is an old coal miners prayer or poem. - We are thinking 125 to 150 yrs old. We think the middle is an actual photo based on the details of the face if your able to blow it up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Sad to say but Patwi may be gone 
He was in a Bad place, I pray he finds his way back from the madness one's mind can cause.
Good Guy


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 24, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I see Mt Pute is waking too




dive!
dive!
dive!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Well good thing , we don't have to see any Virus Lies on TV any longer
They all have woodys now something new to lie about


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 24, 2022)

How convenient.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> How convenient.


----------



## Steve1 (Feb 24, 2022)

Good Morning OFC!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Steve1 said:


> Good Morning OFC!


Morn Steve


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Im still trying to find the right pic for Ness


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Walt Hires a new Mechanic to fix his engine


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 24, 2022)

Your too quick on the draw. I trying to do a google images (Butt bullet & funny) but, probably should not post some of the stuff that coming up.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 24, 2022)

Is the motor in the front on those things? and what would she be doing with a tire iron. - - She's the Tire Changer Rosterman, not the mechanic. - In my younger years I might have pulled over and waited to see if the wind picked up just for a second.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just woofed down a half of a slab of BBQ ribs. Yum. Time to find some silly crap on YouTube to watch.


You should see me in the AM after eating Chocolate


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Is the motor in the front on those things? and what would she be doing with a tire iron. - - She's the Tire Changer Rosterman, not the mechanic. - In my younger years I might have pulled over and waited to see if the wind picked up just for a second.


That was my Point silly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

You need to learn to think outside the box  My mind is always out of it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @Bugus_Monkey  did you see The translator I linked


I ordered a German Translator from the web

She just arrived


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Scary part is I am not on any mind altering Drugs


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 24, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You should see me in the AM after eating Chocolate


You've got something wrong with your guts, Sonny. I have no ill effects from eating ribs or chocolate. Woofed a handful of M&Ms just before pass out time at 0:300 this morning.

Side note: When you post a pic for Ness, it had better be as sweet as she is or you're gonna have real problems. Walt and Boo will hold ya while I use your scrotum for a speed bag!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You've got something wrong with your guts, Sonny. I have no ill effects from eating ribs or chocolate. Woofed a handful of M&Ms just before pass out time at 0:300 this morning.
> 
> Side note: When you post a pic for Ness, it had better be as sweet as she is or you're gonna have real problems. Walt and Boo will hold ya while I use your scrotum for a speed bag!


That is why it has taking me so Long
I have not found a sweet one that will do her Justice


----------



## pute (Feb 24, 2022)

Morning OFC.

Roster I don't know why you put in your coffee but I want some. Takes me an hour just to be able to see.

After reading five pages of Roster I find myself in the bathroom on the throne.  Deep in here.....ha ha.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.
> 
> Roster I don't know why you put in your coffee but I want some. Takes me an hour just to be able to see.
> 
> After reading five pages of Roster I find myself in the bathroom on the throne.  Deep in here.....ha ha.


1 or 2 Coco Lattes do me in


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Fixed it
> View attachment 288963


@pute had a Guardian Angel but he got so Mad at her decisions he fired her


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

This will make Unca happy


----------



## pute (Feb 24, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 1 or 2 Coco Lattes do me in


Gotta get some.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Gotta get some.


It has sold out LOL
That was the package That amazon lost , I think they sold it off to a higher bidder


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Very Good I will teach everyone to become like Ducks
Everything is water and flows right off our backs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

OK who put the chalk in the erases again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 1 or 2 Coco Lattes do me in


Im starting to Crash.............................................


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Gotta get some.


Don't forget the low cal meth.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2022)

I fked up last night and ate a piece of chocolate. Within a few Minutes the god damn AFib went crazy. Thank God it didn't last long.
If you ever had one of those attacks you would know how scary and painful it is. It sucks big time. Good thing I'm on blood thinners.
No more chocolate for me. I fking knew better but tried it anyway.
Yes I'm a hard headed dumbass.


----------



## giggy (Feb 24, 2022)

Morning old farts, just one of them moods. Yall have a good one


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 24, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning joeb632 and the rest of you Old Farts.  Just watching the new a little this morning before I get started with housework than the Doctor later.  It never ends.


Good Morning ! Be careful going and coming home ! You seem to be one of the only voices of clarity on a clear and consistent basis! And we need You ....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I fked up last night and ate a piece of chocolate. Within a few Minutes the god damn AFib went crazy. Thank God it didn't last long.
> If you ever had one of those attacks you would know how scary and painful it is. It sucks big time. Good thing I'm on blood thinners.
> No more chocolate for me. I fking knew better but tried it anyway.
> Yes I'm a hard headed dumbass.


Is it because of the sugar or the caffeine ?
Do you drink coffee?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 24, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sad to say but Patwi may be gone
> He was in a Bad place, I pray he finds his way back from the madness one's mind can cause.
> Good Guy


Don't know him but wish he finds his way and if he is in the background some where KNOWING you gents a wittle more we are here for him ( if I may be so bold  to say that ..)


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 24, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Is the motor in the front on those things? and what would she be doing with a tire iron. - - She's the Tire Changer Rosterman, not the mechanic. - In my younger years I might have pulled over and waited to see if the wind picked up just for a second.


You're looking at the wrong thing Brother !!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 24, 2022)

Forge Pond in Calverton Long Island  during the Spring ...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 24, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 1 or 2 Coco Lattes do me in


Lattes?  Do you use soy milk ...?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Is it because of the sugar or the caffeine ?
> Do you drink coffee?


There is a chemical in Chocolate that can trigger AFib. And I drank Decaffeinated coffee.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2022)

I can eat bananas with no problems for some reason.



Tyramine-rich food

 Researchers believe that foods rich in tyramine, such as cheese, dried yeast, red wine, bananas, and chocolate, may cause atrial fibrillation and a rapid heart rate after eating.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I can eat bananas with no problems for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I fked up last night and ate a piece of chocolate. Within a few Minutes the god damn AFib went crazy. Thank God it didn't last long.
> If you ever had one of those attacks you would know how scary and painful it is. It sucks big time. Good thing I'm on blood thinners.
> No more chocolate for me. I fking knew better but tried it anyway.
> Yes I'm a hard headed dumbass.






Glad you are OK


----------



## ness (Feb 24, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Good Morning ! Be careful going and coming home ! You seem to be one of the only voices of clarity on a clear and consistent basis! And we need You ....



Thank you joeb,  I got sick in my belly, So, I cancel my appointment for my knee.  I'm setting up a place to exercise my knee in the house.  I'll exerciser every day.


----------



## giggy (Feb 25, 2022)

Morning everybody wake and bake time and happy fry-day. Still don't want to move. Raining again this morn, o-well we have to take it as it comes. Yall have a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

My hero!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I can eat bananas with no problems for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

How to break free from a choke hold


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


>


not so sure he meant it that way !!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2022)

Thats Roster dreaming of my Banana.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

I do hate to admit I have seen it 
And you WISH it was that Big LOL
Ask Hippie


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

One should always be nice or bad karma can happen...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I do hate to admit I have seen it
> And you WISH it was that Big LOL
> Ask Hippie


I thought "What happens at this forum ,stays at this forum" was in effect...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

Seen at Flax Pond In Old Field Long Island  last summer .
Im very sorry she does not drink coffee...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

She drinks coffee and has my name tattooed on her right cheek...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I thought "What happens at this forum ,stays at this forum" was in effect...


The Pics you sent left a lasting impression on my mind for sure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> View attachment 289087
> She drinks coffee and has my name tattooed on her right cheek...


Man baby


----------



## pute (Feb 25, 2022)

Getting my new computer today.  Will probably wait until this weekend to install it with the help of my son in law.  

He came over last night and found my problem.  He did a speed check and bingo.   My internet provider was fine but the computer was so old it just couldn't keep up coupled with the fact that Apple doesn't support that model any more. I guess I got my $$ worth out of it.  
Looking forward to no more buffering.  Nothing more frustrating than a slow computer.  I feel lucky as my computer costs less than my phone.  Never thought that would happen.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2022)

Old bastard. Get with the times.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man baby
> View attachment 289088


We needs to lead you more to the female side of life.....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Old bastard. Get with the times.


shots fired.. start ducking


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2022)

Roster is gay. One too many times of sharing his sleeping bag in the Boy Scouts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Getting my new computer today.  Will probably wait until this weekend to install it with the help of my son in law.
> 
> He came over last night and found my problem.  He did a speed check and bingo.   My internet provider was fine but the computer was so old it just couldn't keep up coupled with the fact that Apple doesn't support that model any more. I guess I got my $$ worth out of it.
> Looking forward to no more buffering.  Nothing more frustrating than a slow computer.  I feel lucky as my computer costs less than my phone.  Never thought that would happen.


Wonderful News 
Now I bet he won't be grumpy all the time
Glad to hear ya joined the 2oth century  still another but 20th is good for now


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Wonderful News
> Now I bet he won't be grumpy all the time
> Glad to hear ya joined the 2oth century  still another but 20th is good for now


2 shots fired ! and its still early !!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2022)

No,,,now he can get on yalls ass even faster.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster is gay.


Ya better say that with a Smile after the last time I let you satisfy me so well


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster is gay. One too many times of sharing his sleeping bag in the Boy Scouts.


Didn't take a GED to figure that one out!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ya better say that with a Smile after the last time I let you satisfy me so well


HOLY **** ! CHECK YOUR FIRE CHECK YOUR  FIRE ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No,,,now he can get on yalls ass even faster.


Oh crap he may even be able to video conference face to face


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ya better say that with a Smile after the last time I let you satisfy me so well


Whole hand rather than three fingers?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Didn't take a GED to figure that one out!


Hey I have a brand new toothbrush waiting


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Whole hand rather than three fingers?


LOL You have seen his hands I gather


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Didn't take a GED to figure that one out!


Is that a new lbgtymouse  term GED  ?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh crap he may even be able to video conference face to face


could change whats going on in the Ukraine ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> could change whats going on in the Ukraine ...


Or start a nuclear exchange


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Ask Hops about his case of anal bleeding after the last time I visited


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Or start a nuclear exchange


didnt thinks of that ....( LETS TRY AND NOT PISS THE MAN OFF..)


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ask Hops about his case of anal bleeding after the last time I visited


DANG ,  Sad  nobody seems to take the time  any more and its all wham bam , it should be no surprise when   things like that  happens...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

OK I go back to posting dog cartoons now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 25, 2022)

You guys are absolutely full of shi-t.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Always watch their hands , it the hands that can kill ya


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

pute said:


> You guys are absolutely full of shi-t.


Hey says the leader of the Pack
But sheit does run downhill so I must be full of It


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Im even getting sheit from the Newbies


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK I go back to posting dog cartoons now


missed me that time coffee is over !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Smoke One pipelet in my Vape last night , I laid back , closed my eyes and watched a star show
The weed is an old mason jar I found at bottom of freezer . Man wish i know what it is, the label fell off some time ago.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> View attachment 289102


To bad they never lived to see it


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> To bad they never lived to see it


Hard to wrap mine head around that ,gonna take a nap and revisit that a lil later.....!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

They never got any recognition ....


----------



## boo (Feb 25, 2022)

got back from the gym a few minutes ago, not feelin like a kid...guess I don't have that luxury anymore...after a little ice life should be good once again...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Now if we could convince some people to follow their lead


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Fire control We need a air strike hilltop 1Brovo 9 forthwith
Bring every thing you have, Snake and Nape , and fast movers....................




The Hueys need some Back


----------



## Bubba (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289100
> 
> View attachment 289101


Amen!!!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 25, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> View attachment 289102


What a time. Neighborhoods just being built, woods within easy bicycle range. Your friends, dog and all adventuring away....what a wonderful time it was to be in the USA.
I sure do miss those days.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Feb 25, 2022)

Just got back from my daily walk.  Ben to cold but today at least the sun was out and no wind so me and Mrs Pute ventured out in 24f weather.  Actually a nice walk.  Glad it is over though.  

More roots on the starts to I will move them into small post once I warm up a bit.


Bubba said:


> What a time. Neighborhoods just being built, woods within easy bicycle range. Your friends, dog and all adventuring away....what a wonderful time it was to be in the USA.
> I sure do miss those days.
> 
> Bubba



W T F happened to our country.   I just close my eyes and shake my head at all the crap going on.  I remember going outside after dinner and wouldn't come home until 10.  Such an innocent time.  Then there is today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

A moment ago

New
Add bookmark
#6



> WeedHopper said:
> I love gorilla Girls


I heard that about you Dam dirty Ape Fooker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

@ness2 Is so darn cool


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.
> 
> Roster I don't know why you put in your coffee but I want some. Takes me an hour just to be able to see.
> 
> After reading five pages of Roster I find myself in the bathroom on the throne.  Deep in here.....ha ha.


You should see me if I ever start drinking while on line 
Has not happened yet


----------



## ness (Feb 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Now if we could convince some people to follow their lead



What are though things Rats?  I hate rats.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> What are though things Rats?  I hate rats.


Lemurs  They commit suicide running off cliff following the 1st
Just like most people with cell phones


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 25, 2022)

Lemmings. Lemurs are smarter than that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Lemmings. Lemurs are smarter than that.


Darn spell check Thks Bro


----------



## boo (Feb 25, 2022)

you darn well better be sleeping roster...


----------



## pute (Feb 25, 2022)

Good night


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> A moment ago
> 
> New
> Add bookmark
> ...





 Knows how to take care of her man and is single ....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

boo said:


> you darn well better be sleeping roster...


Just shut off the light after a nice Vape of some Cheesy weed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> View attachment 289135
> Knows how to take care of her man and is single ....


And is Cheap if you have an old apple tree with apples on the ground beneath it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

@boo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 26, 2022)

Morning you bunch of burn outs, hope all are well. Gotta give em a half day, sure wanted to sleep in. Tomorrow morning when I can sleep in my eyes will be wide open at 04:00, it never fails.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 26, 2022)

I see gas jumped up a quarter yesterday. Had a little over a quarter tank in the plow Jeep. It was $3.24 at my usual place when I went by to plow out my old buddy in the old hood. 20 minutes later, it's $3.49. Looked across the street and it was $3.22 by Wallyworld. Put close to $50 in the tank and headed home to grab the van 'cause it was on fumes.
Went to start it and got a groan and nothing else. I'd forgot that last time I drove it that it was grinding low and needed the trickle charger put on it. I swear I could hear Walt laughing at me all the way from Florida.
Put a jump start on it, drove it up to the station with a 5 gallon gas can in the floorboard. Put the can on the ground, went to unlock the gas door on the van, and surprise, surprise, it's froze! Grumblebitchmumble. Filled up the can and drove back home with less fumes now.
Got a hair dryer and finally got the damn thing open. Drove BACK to the station and put almost $40 in it.
It's up to $3.44 now. Gonna get higher. Five bucks a gallon by spring?


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2022)

Little trick Hippie.  Next time the lock on your car door is frozen heat your key with a cigarette lighter.  When it gets hot stick the key in the lock and after a second it will open.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I see gas jumped up a quarter yesterday. Had a little over a quarter tank in the plow Jeep. It was $3.24 at my usual place when I went by to plow out my old buddy in the old hood. 20 minutes later, it's $3.49. Looked across the street and it was $3.22 by Wallyworld. Put close to $50 in the tank and headed home to grab the van 'cause it was on fumes.
> Went to start it and got a groan and nothing else. I'd forgot that last time I drove it that it was grinding low and needed the trickle charger put on it. I swear I could hear Walt laughing at me all the way from Florida.
> Put a jump start on it, drove it up to the station with a 5 gallon gas can in the floorboard. Put the can on the ground, went to unlock the gas door on the van, and surprise, surprise, it's froze! Grumblebitchmumble. Filled up the can and drove back home with less fumes now.
> Got a hair dryer and finally got the damn thing open. Drove BACK to the station and put almost $40 in it.
> It's up to $3.44 now. Gonna get higher. Five bucks a gallon by spring?


Dam That Race Car driver


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Little trick Hippie.  Next time the lock on your car door is frozen heat your key with a cigarette lighter.  When it gets hot stick the key in the lock and after a second it will open.


Or lite a match


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Little trick Hippie.  Next time the lock on your car door is frozen heat your key with a cigarette lighter.  When it gets hot stick the key in the lock and after a second it will open.


Yep, I know that trick. Since I quit cigarettes 5 years ago, I don't carry a lighter. The station I went to is gas only, so I couldn't buy one there. Does work, though. I'd buy one just to leave in the van, but in super cold weather, they flat out don't work unless you put 'em in your armpit for five minutes to warm 'em up.
Guess I should start carrying matches, but I'm pretty sure the folks around the pumps would freak out when they saw me striking them.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Fire control We need a air strike hilltop 1Brovo 9 forthwith
> Bring every thing you have, Snake and Nape , and fast movers....................
> 
> 
> ...


Roger that..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289144
> 
> @boo


Those cds available ? LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @ness2 Is so darn cool


Second that , a voice of reason in the sea of misfits...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Joe I see your Momma drop you on your head like mine did


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Boo went back to Bed


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289092



And free advice and counsel. 



Bubba said:


> What a time. Neighborhoods just being built, woods within easy bicycle range. Your friends, dog and all adventuring away....what a wonderful time it was to be in the USA. I sure do miss those days. Bubba



I feel blessed to have lived when we have!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And free advice and counsel.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel blessed to have lived when we have!


LIKE HERE BROTHER


----------



## boo (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Boo went back to Bed


go ahead roster, poke the bear...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Joe I see your Momma drop you on your head like mine did


many time me thinks ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

boo said:


> go ahead roster, poke the bear...


It is what I do so well


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 26, 2022)

That'll look great on yer tombstone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That'll look great on yer tombstone.


I aint scared, my head stops bullets


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Just don't shoot me in the foot , I would most likely die from infection. Just ask Doc Walt LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Im getting ready to report you for making fun of me Waaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> It is what I do so well


I know i posted this before but it seems appropriate in this post and could save lives....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im getting ready to report you for making fun of me Waaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh


please wait till this Russia stuff is over ,please ,got too much goin on  right now thank you ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> please wait till this Russia stuff is over ,please ,got too much goin on  right now thank you ...


LOL Joe trying to get in on Hoppers rage


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2022)

You ain't seen Hoppers rage. Besides I'm fixen to drink a cold beer.
That always chill's me out.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> LOL Joe trying to get in on Hoppers rage


"Just try to be  the solution , and not the problem " :  Willie Nelson


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You ain't seen Hoppers rage. Besides I'm fixen to drink a cold beer.
> That always chill's me out.


I heard how you kick that cat once


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I heard how you kick that cat once


thought it was just a rumor.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2022)

It was twice and he purred to loud.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You ain't seen Hoppers rage. Besides I'm fixen to drink a cold beer.
> That always chill's me out.


Now Dag nab it .................... Ya trick me into build The count again
I bet Putes put ya up to it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It was twice and he purred to loud.


I bet you are a cheap date
One beer and anything goes   So I heard


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I bet you are a cheap date
> One beer and anything goes   So I heard


Doesn't make you a bad person , always busy on a sat. nite and your dance card is always filled ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Doesn't make you a bad person , always busy on a sat. nite and your dance card is always filled ...


He does not dance but can doing the back seat suffle with both hands


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> He does not dance but can doing the back seat suffle with both hands


do you have first "hand " knowledge of this alleged event ?
Were you a active participant or a observer ?
Was there a expressed result at the end of said incident ?
Were any witnesses present ?
asking for a friend ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> do you have first "hand " knowledge of this alleged event ?
> Were you a active participant or a observer ?
> Was there a expressed result at the end of said incident ?
> Were any witnesses present ?
> asking for a friend ...


unk 
Yes , Boy you must have been really drunk  Do you not remember you asked me to hold your hand during said act  , you were afraid Hopper might rip something off in all the excitement .


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> unk
> Yes , Boy you must have been really drunk  Do you not remember you asked me to hold your hand during said act  , you were afraid Hopper might rip something off in all the excitement .


sounds serious and official  may need a intervention . "  Beware in life its ,all fun and games until someone gets poked in the eyes with a **** !" : Willie Nelson


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> sounds serious and official  may need a intervention . "  Beware in life its ,all fun and games until someone gets poked in the eyes with a **** !" : Willie Nelson


Man you are really into Willie's willy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

I promise this will get ugly real quick


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Looks like Hopper has a new puppy


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man you are really into Willie's willy
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

I won't


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Come at me Bro LOL


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I won't





ROSTERMAN said:


> I won't


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Better bring a lot of body bags LOL


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

lol ok....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

I warned ya LOL


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I warned ya LOL


lol ok!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> lol ok!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> lol ok!


Joe I admire the way you held your ground
You are OK in my book.  Just don't walk through any alleys on way home


----------



## boo (Feb 26, 2022)

that's it roster, it's bed time brother...


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2022)

boo said:


> that's it roster, it's bed time brother...


Amen


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Joe I admire the way you held your ground
> You are OK in my book.  Just don't walk through any alleys on way home


I admire you too !
I don't go out after dark so im good
I would stay away from alleys ,you may be beating off  lot more guys  than me..


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 26, 2022)

Good  nite  ladies and gents  !


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2022)

Time for one last bowl.


----------



## ness (Feb 27, 2022)

Morning to all Old Farts and Young.  It's 5: am.  And rain off and on.


----------



## giggy (Feb 27, 2022)

morning ness and the rest, been awake since 3:30 am on my off day. i never sleep in anymore. ness that would be your 4:30.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)

Morning old fkers. Roster I hope is still in bed asleep.
Giggy I posted a text from Woody over on his site just in case you want to read it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 289234


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 27, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning to all Old Farts and Young.  It's 5: am.  And rain off and on.


What she said, but include old and young Fartesses and start the morning on an upbeat note by hugging the person next to you.................


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2022)

I dunno why, but I am up and about before 5AM every day.  

Mebbe becuz I go to bed about 8:30?  Hmm... sounds like 8 hrs... 

OK -- My circadian rythym-clock is just tuned to max daylight.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 27, 2022)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!

Thrills , spills , the wall of death!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I dunno why, but I am up and about before 5AM every day.
> 
> Mebbe becuz I go to bed about 8:30?  Hmm... sounds like 8 hrs...
> 
> OK -- My circadian rythym-clock is just tuned to max daylight.






I got up at 5 so I can take my amoxicillin right on time


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2022)

While we are on the subject, my volunteer bamboo on the east side of my lawn has grown to 18 inches tall in _one fargin week_.  

I decided to water it every coupla days (this is the dry season in South Floriduh).


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I got up at 5 so I can take my amoxicillin right on time


YAY!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)

I take my Levothyroxine at 5am everyday.


----------



## giggy (Feb 27, 2022)

i take all my meds as soon as i get dressed, then out the door for the daily grind. sundays i take em when i wake up what ever time that is.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 27, 2022)

giggy said:


> i take all my meds as soon as i get dressed, then out the door for the daily grind. sundays i take em when i wake up what ever time that is.




I gotta eat something first according to my dentist …she said the amoxicillin is rough on an empty stomach


----------



## giggy (Feb 27, 2022)

i take a thyroid med and have to wait 30 mins before i can eat anything or drink anything but water for that time. my mom has took this med almost all her life and has took it the same way i do, but has been told here recently that she has been taking them wrong. i will be asking my doc about it my next visit.  we have talked before and he said that was fine. hearing take the thyroid then wait 30 mins then take other meds, so i'm not sure on it yet.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)

My doc told me to take it on an empty stomach and wait at least an hour before eating or drinking anything but water. Also told me not to take any other meds for a couple hours after taking Levothyroxine. That's why I take it at 5am. I eat at 630 and take my heart meds at 8am.
Here is a good read on it. I have studied several different white papers on Levothyroxine and that's why I wait at LEAST an hour after taking Levothyroxine.
And do not take other meds at the same time. I wait at least 3hrs before I take any other meds.
I would take it at bedtime if I didn't take heart meds at night 

What's your TSH levels Giggy?
New studies show they need to be between 0.5 and 2.5
Mine is 1.8 to 2.4
I split a 25mg into 3rds. Another words I only take about 8mg per morning. If I take more then that my TSH levels go to low and cause sweating and palpitations.









						8 Tips for How to Take Your Hypothyroidism Medications - GoodRx
					

Medications such as levothyroxine (Synthroid) can help treat symptoms of hypothyroidism. But they need to be taken properly to work. Some important things to remember when using these medications are to take them on an empty stomach, don’t take them with mineral supplements, and don’t stop...




					www.goodrx.com


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2022)

I just remembered an old short story I wrote for some magazine... I resurrected an old storage file. Lemme see if I can find it.  This is from WAY back before many of youse were even borned.  This is exactly how it appeared. The editor (IIRC) added the teaser line:

*Time Bomb *

c Walt C. Snedeker
​
_“Sometimes the medium is the message...”_

          Alexi Rostov finished stacking the heavy conducting plates on the accumulator.  Even though he had been using the fork lift for the heaviest part of the labor, he was still breathing rapidly with exertion and excitement.  The water- blue eyes behind his rimless glasses swept the room, coming to rest on his confederate.

          “How are you coming with the lockout code, my friend?  Alexi’s voice was, as usual, too high pitched and grating for the comfort of the scholarly individual bent over the computer terminal.

          Swallowing his annoyance at the interruption, James Murdoch tapped three more key sequences in rapid succession, then peered at the monitor screen closely.  After a moment, a wintry smile distorted his features.

          “We will have a window through the control system in exactly..." he paused, “...three minutes, forty-five seconds from... NOW!”  He pressed a key.

          The heavily breathing smaller man came over and looked at the monitor screen.

          “Outstanding!  We are about to change history, James.”  He wiped his glasses with an automatic motion, peering myopically at the screen.  “Literally change history.”

          Now Murdoch’s mood was elevating, also.  The culmination of all their clandestine work over the years was about to come to fruition.  He thought of the odds against what was about to take place from ever happening:  they were astronomical.

          James Murdoch and Alexi Rostov were born into a world that most others thought was as near to Utopia as possible for humanity.  War and poverty were non-existent, and the immense energies freed up by the eradication of those blights had been redirected to focus constructively on other problems.  Disease was nearly an unknown, now.  Man’s only homeland was being nurtured to stay hospitable to its dominant creatures, while space exploration had seriously begun to give hope for the colonization of other worlds.

          But James Murdoch and Alexi Rostov wished for a return to the legendary past, when life was short, hot, and bittersweet with the challenges of warfare and politics.

          Their unique abilities in physics and computer science had been melded together as a result of a chance meeting seven years past at a history symposium that was being held in the northern wilderness section of the Moscow Crater.

          The cataclysm four hundred years ago that formed the Moscow Crater was the event that directly shaped their world.  No one was ever able to discover exactly how the accident had occurred, but every school child was taught how their world had been very nearly blown into fragments by the titanic explosion.  Endlessly quarreling governments of the time had stockpiled enormous amounts of fissionable weaponry in an insane equation.  The equation demanded that each government have more destructive power that the other in order to maintain an illusory “safety”.

          Something, inevitably, had gone wrong.

          The Crater walls rose to stand in a nearly perfect ring to an average height of twelve thousand feet, smooth and uniform around the Crater’s seventy mile diameter.

          Only remnants of the world’s population had survived, at first.  Those who survived discovered that The Event had caused a sea change in the soul of humanity.  For the first time in all history, _all_ people agreed that cooperation and construction were the survival values that were needed.  Confrontation and contention were discovered to be truly abhorrent.  Cleansed, Mankind picked itself up, dusted itself off, and started onward -- looking back only to reaffirm the madness of the past.

          That was not how Alexi Rostov and James Murdoch saw it.  Idle conversation at the chance meeting, then piqued interest at finding similar thought patterns, were soon followed by animated suppositions.  The discussions at the meeting had kindled a partnership between the two.  Both wanted a return to the Old Ways.

          Between them, they knew how.

          Time travel is not impossible, theoretically.  It just requires more energy than can be harnessed.  Calculations showed that for a man to travel back in time just a little bit would require all of the energy output of a supernova.

          It was James Murdoch who made the first breakthrough.  It happened one evening when the pair were discussing how they knew they would have risen to the highest echelons of power if the world had stayed in the Old Ways.  That such positions of power did not exist in their present world galled them both.  Murdoch was in the process of placing his teacup down on the white damask cloth when he saw a spot of dust on it.  A mental connection was made.

          “A microdot!”

          “I beg your pardon?”

          “A microdot!  We could send a microscopic dot with instructions, warnings, information, data of all sorts!”

          The other made the leap instantly.  “I see...  Yes.  We could send the microdot to someplace where it was sure to be seen and examined.”  Alexi Rostov had suddenly bent over the table, scrawling numbers thoughtlessly on the snowy surface.  Murdoch could hear him mumbling, “mass... time dilation imperatives... um...”  After a few moments, he’d looked up, watery eyes shining.

          “It is just theoretically possible.  We would have to harness the entire  microwave sunpower screen energy for nearly a full second.”

          “My God.  That much power for just a microdot?  That’s more than the entire world uses in a whole day.”

          “That would be for a ten-microgram dot.”  Rostov pointed to the scribbled figures.  “The energy requirements go up exponentially.  It would take ten times as much for an eleven-microgram dot.”  Rostov’s eyes squinted thoughtfully.  “But there’s something...”

          “How can we make sure that it would be found?”  Murdoch interrupted, “That our warning and information would be read?”

          “Eh?  Oh.  Well, we know the exact date and time of The Event.  We won’t be able to pinpoint the exact time that the microdot will appear, other than that it will definitely appear _before_ it.”  Rostov was thinking aloud, now.  “We know that before the event, there was a sort of secret service organization...  KGB, I think the local government called it.  And we know of transmissions by microdot between field operatives and their superiors... yes!”  His fist struck his palm in satisfaction.  We can place the microdot superimposed over an actual one that is to be read!”  Again, Rostov’s brows knitted in perplexity.  Something...

          “Brilliant, Alexi!”  Murdoch was jubilant.  “The physical placement part is a simple three dimensional coordinate definition.  And since we know we can at least ensure that the temporal coordinates will be without any doubt prior to The Event, we shall succeed!  We will stop The Event from ever occurring, and change history!”

          They worked together on the wording and information to place on the microdot.  The first item, of course, was the warning about The Event.  That terrible explosion _must_ be prevented.  They listed the exact time that it would take place if not stopped.  Then they enumerated many of the scientific advances that had been made in the ensuing four centuries, the ones that would enable the Soviet government to become supreme among all the other factions.  They identified themselves minutely, making sure that the readers of the microdot information knew to whom they were indebted, with instructions that they would require their proportionate share of power when the time came.

          And that power was, proportionately, to be absolute.

          The last connections were made, and the clock ticked down.  The clandestine computer connection to the world power grid was in place.  There were just a few seconds left to go, with Alexi Rostov thinking about that tiny bit of mass requiring such enormous energy to move it, when he realized what had been escaping his notice over the months.

          “Mass... energy... simultaneous...”  His head jerked up so fast that his glasses fell off.  “My God, Murdoch!  Break the link!  We mustn’t send the microdot!”

          Murdoch looked up from the console, surprised and annoyed.  “What the hell are you on about now, Alexi?”  He scanned the readouts.  No problems there.  “What’s wrong?”

          “The mass of the microdot!  It will be made to occupy the same space, the same volume as the already existing microdot!  There will be total atomic annihilation!  Even the old nuclear weapons only had about a millionth part of atomic annihilation before the parts that made it up were scattered too far to contribute further!  Don’t you see?  The microdot will be a _perfect_ nuclear weapon!”

          All color drained from Murdoch’s face in horrified surmise.

          “The microdot _caused_ The Event!”

          Both men leapt for the stage on the power grid that held the tiny piece of celluloid.  They reached it just as the connection to the world grid activated.  Power of titanic proportions surged.

          With a blinding flash, both were instantly killed, their charred bodies falling by the pedestal as the microdot was wrenched backward in time to its destiny in the center of Moscow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)

Now I have a headache.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Some people got up at 5am and are still on the Throne trying to push the log up the hill


----------



## pute (Feb 27, 2022)

Morning, well I know I am old when the first thing I read in the morning is people smoking pot an everybody is talking about the meds we take.  I am consuming copious amounts of caffeine.


----------



## giggy (Feb 27, 2022)

hopper not sure as it is coming test time again. i'm a yoyo, they will say your med is to low and jack me up as high as .175 micro grams then turn around and drop me to .135 mg some time i have the .150 mg. i think my thyroid works sometimes but mostly not. it doesn't help on me trying to keep weight off either. i can look at a sweet and gain 5 lbs.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2022)

Guys... Help out the innocent one here:

I wuz grinding some of Uno-Who's Finest for my volcano, and the handle busted on the thing.  It resembles a 19th century coffee grinder.

I don't know the name of it, so I cannot replace it?  HALP!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Guys... Help out the innocent one here:
> 
> I wuz grinding some of Uno-Who's Finest for my volcano, and the handle busted on the thing.  It resembles a 19th century coffee grinder.
> 
> I don't know the name of it, so I cannot replace it?  HALP!!


Well your is probably know as a vintage grain mill


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Hand crank weed grinder


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Now I have a headache.


Any chance you could make his story a sticky? Damn near fell asleep half way through it. Might come in handy for insomniacs.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)

Might hurt my back moving it.
I kept seeing Microdot so I figured it was about an acid trip.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Any chance you could make his story a sticky? Damn near fell asleep half way through it. Might come in handy for insomniacs.


I could edit it down to a paragraph that would make more sense .........................LOL
At least easier on the eyes and ya don't need a nap after reading it,


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Just jerkin' yer chain, Walt. Good story.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)

Walt definitely knows how to write. I use to read a lot of westerns by Zane Gray and Louis Lamar and that's what it reminds me of. I liked Louis Lamar more then Zane Gray. Zane spent to much time on surroundings and would bore me sometimes. Louis kept to the story and gun fighting. I read almost every book he wrote until he passed away. All that was in prison. My Mom had got a subscription for me. I got a book every month and sometimes two books.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hand crank weed grinder
> View attachment 289270


Maybe in Walts case his grinder looks like this


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Reminds me of an old joke.

Three old Italian gals are sitting in the park, bragging about their kids.

First old gal says, "My son is in America, and he sends me 5000 lire every month. He goes down to the docks and picks up fish on his cart and sells them to the neighborhood."

Second gal says, "My son is in America, too. He sends me 10,000k lire eThvery month. He stands on the corner, cranks his music box, and his monkey dances. People give him money for this!"

Third gal says, "My son is also in America, and he sends me 100,000 a month."

The other two gals gasp and say, "100,000 a month? What does he do to make such good money?"

Third gal says, "He's a veterinarian. He takes care of a blind pig and a cat house."


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I gotta eat something first according to my dentist …she said the amoxicillin is rough on an empty stomach



She speaks with straight tongue.



ROSTERMAN said:


>




Also a good way to knock off the trichomes and have them electrostatically stuck to the inside of the container.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hand crank weed grinder
> View attachment 289270


That's IT!!! Now to Amazon it.  
Thank you very large.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> She speaks with straight tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> Also a good way to knock off the trichomes and have them electrostatically stuck to the inside of the container.


Same thing happens in a meatl grinde r, No?


----------



## ness (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hand crank weed grinder
> View attachment 289270



I have one just like that but it's black.  yeha


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Some people got up at 5am and are still on the Throne trying to push the log up the hill


Not when you take Metformin you dont ! Got to get there quick b4 it gets to be a bad situation ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> That's IT!!! Now to Amazon it.
> Thank you very large.


For You Walt The World
You are a Good egg old Chap


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Maybe in Walts case his grinder looks like this


I have seen this in real life... Us kids were running at utter top speed to get a penny or two from our parents to give to the monkey.  The monkey DID tip his hat for every penny.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, well I know I am old when the first thing I read in the morning is people smoking pot an everybody is talking about the meds we take.  I am consuming copious amounts of caffeine.


dangerous doing that with you guys...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 27, 2022)

DONE!!  Lookit that time gap from my last post.

It will arrive at my place tomorrow.
*WEGRIND Grinder with Handle, Upgraded 2.5 inch Hand Cranked Spice grinder（Grey）*
Visit the Wegrind Store
_4.0 out of 5 stars_  150 ratings

Boy, howdy!  That is one helll of a business model.
$20.99


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have seen this in real life... Us kids were running at utter top speed to get a penny or two from our parents to give to the monkey.  The monkey DID tip his hat for every penny.


You still have that hat right


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> DONE!!  Lookit that time gap from my last post.
> 
> It will arrive at my place tomorrow.
> *WEGRIND Grinder with Handle, Upgraded 2.5 inch Hand Cranked Spice grinder（Grey）*
> ...


Nice Walt


----------



## ness (Feb 27, 2022)

I cook supper this morning.  Steak, White Potatoes Season green bean and a Saland.  And a big glass of cold milk.  It was delicious.  

I keep getting sharp pain in my knee.  Just took to pain pills.  Wish I had a Valium.  Could of use valium yesterday.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I just remembered an old short story I wrote for some magazine... I resurrected an old storage file. Lemme see if I can find it.  This is from WAY back before many of youse were even borned.  This is exactly how it appeared. The editor (IIRC) added the teaser line:
> 
> *Time Bomb *
> 
> ...


Needs another cup of coffee and a reread!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 27, 2022)

I always keep a small artist brush in my kit for dusting the trichomes out of the grinder and into my pipe. Yeah, I'm cheap.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I always keep a small artist brush in my kit for dusting the trichomes out of the grinder and into my pipe. Yeah, I'm cheap.


I use a coffee grinder zip 1 zip 2 and done  after a week i use a flux brush and do a forensics on the grinder and its top..
I really miss what would come off our gloves when we did a wet trim . Ball it up and it was devastating . I was part of a house grow and survived on that for 10 years .  We would dry on 2x4 egg crates and at the end of our run I would use a spackle knife and scrape the table with every thing was on with all the hairs and that was called table dope ..Those were the days ,and that was work for 3 guys because we harvested every month.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 27, 2022)

Can't work in gloves. We always called it finger hash. You could rub your fingers together until you got a ball going. Slapped harder than the dried buds did.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Can't work in gloves. We always called it finger hash. You could rub your fingers together until you got a ball going. Slapped harder than the dried buds did.


They were non powdered gloves.
we had 36 one month and 40 the next month so we had to be efficient because we all worked our regular work.


----------



## pute (Feb 27, 2022)

I wear gloves when trimming, making kief and bubble hash.  That shit is hard to get off your hands.

Beautiful day here.  Almost 60f and have a window open.  First time ir has gotten above freezing in 5 days.  Nice walk and farted around outside.  Nice to feel the sun on my face.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Can't work in gloves. We always called it finger hash. You could rub your fingers together until you got a ball going. Slapped harder than the dried buds did.


Hummm Is that Hippies fingers I taste


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Funny ,I am not a shy kind of guy . When I go see my Doctor I would say I was his uncle and everybody kind of snapped to attention till I told them the truth. My Dr was a good guy who liked to laugh and I would tell him jokes I would tell this group . But ,way b4 the pandemic while waiting for him in the exam room I would put on gloves and me thinks he got scared ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

OK after all these years its my turn Now Bend Over LOL
My Doc sheit himself laughing when I told him that


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK after all these years its my turn Now Bend Over LOL
> My Doc sheit himself laughing when I told him that


you gotta have fun ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

ROSTER OUT...............................


----------



## boo (Feb 27, 2022)

I was just looking for you roster, hit the bricks dude...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 27, 2022)

My hands sweat too much with gloves on. Can't even hold onto a pair o scissors.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My hands sweat too much with gloves on. Can't even hold onto a pair o scissors.


we mostly plucked the leaves with our fingers . It would take me 15 minutes or so to break down the plant to handle it better with small cutters. We ran hps in the flower rooms so our whole basement had ac.


----------



## boo (Feb 27, 2022)

I had my a/c go out one summer in florida, talk about sweating it out with fans...plants hated it...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

boo said:


> I had my a/c go out one summer in florida, talk about sweating it out with fans...plants hated it...
> .


Florida is hot  I cant even stand my northern summers..


----------



## pute (Feb 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My hands sweat too much with gloves on. Can't even hold onto a pair o scissors.


Powder.......I can smell you...it permeates into your skin....and you don't smell it.


----------



## boo (Feb 27, 2022)

I live here for the great winter spring and fall...summers are tough no question...below 60 and it's way too cold for me...damn snowbirds...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Powder.......I can smell you...it permeates into your skin....and you don't smell it.


after  my morning constitutional I really can't smell much after that..


----------



## boo (Feb 27, 2022)

good night gracie...


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

boo said:


> good night gracie...


Good night Chet ...


----------



## Witchking (Feb 27, 2022)

boo said:


> I live here for the great winter spring and fall...summers are tough no question...below 60 and it's way too cold for me...damn snowbirds...


60 degrees and I'm out in shorts and a t shirt..lol
This has been a cold winter. Not the  coldest, but cold enough. Love those 10 degree days. The cold cuts right through your clothes.


----------



## pute (Feb 27, 2022)

out


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 28, 2022)

boo said:


> I live here for the great winter spring and fall...summers are tough no question...below 60 and it's way too cold for me...damn snowbirds...


First time I went to Florida, the wife and I were in the motel the third day, and the news said that the temperature of the gulf was 68 degrees. She saw my ears perk up and said she knew what I was thinking. I'm going swimming!
I had a riot. I'd see a big wave coming way off, so I'd start running for it. All of a sudden, the water was just barely covering my toes. I'd look up and see the wave four feet over my head and BAM! It would toss my arse back up on the beach. 
After a while, I noticed what I figured were locals, standing there watching me. Every one of 'em were wearing snorkel jackets or sweaters and and long pants. One of them asked how the water was, to which I replied GREAT!
He asked me what I was smoking. Someone else piped up from behind him and said, "He's from Michigan. Didn't ya see the blue tags in the parking lot?"
Very few lakes up here ever get any warmer than 70. I don't think Superior ever gets above 60.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

HEY @boo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 28, 2022)

boo said:


> I live here for the great winter spring and fall...summers are tough no question...below 60 and it's way too cold for me...damn snowbirds...


You are a tad inland... The big upside to that is you have a ginormous place.  Mine is just somewhat over an acre in a rural-only enclave... but it has ocean breezes in summer.

Nicest place I've ever been to... and I have been all over the world.


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> First time I went to Florida, the wife and I were in the motel the third day, and the news said that the temperature of the gulf was 68 degrees. She saw my ears perk up and said she knew what I was thinking. I'm going swimming!
> I had a riot. I'd see a big wave coming way off, so I'd start running for it. All of a sudden, the water was just barely covering my toes. I'd look up and see the wave four feet over my head and BAM! It would toss my arse back up on the beach.
> After a while, I noticed what I figured were locals, standing there watching me. Every one of 'em were wearing snorkel jackets or sweaters and and long pants. One of them asked how the water was, to which I replied GREAT!
> He asked me what I was smoking. Someone else piped up from behind him and said, "He's from Michigan. Didn't ya see the blue tags in the parking lot?"
> Very few lakes up here ever get any warmer than 70. I don't think Superior ever gets above 60.


Oh Lord!!  The above is SO TRUE. 

My Scottish Witch and Himself go down to the beach in parkas in the dead of winter to watch the snowbirds _swimming_ in the bitter cold water. <-- This is gospel truth.  There will be others watching, too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

You are in my spot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

Capt Joe


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289321


What a babe!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> What a babe!


You must know who it is

One of those recurring characters was Mr. Do Bee, an oversized bumblebee who helped teach the moral lessons ("Do Bee a good sport when you lose"). The end always featured the hostess using her "Magic Mirror" to help her greet the show's young audience ("I see Brian and Mindy; oh, there's Jill and Donald," etc.)


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Capt Joe
> View attachment 289323


Wrong Joe ! This Joe is bald !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You must know who it is


I do but I was busy watching " Pow Wow The Indian Boy"
In those  days you were lucky to have one tv.
Thats how I became tough at 1st grade( longest 2 years of my life ..)
I am  watching Pow Wow when I got home from school and thats that !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I do but I was busy watching " Pow Wow The Indian Boy"
> In those you were lucky to have one tv.
> Thats how I became tough at 1st grade( longest 2 years of my life ..)
> I am  watching Pow Wow when I got home from school and thats that !


Ah come on I bet you were drawing on Dads TV set saving Winky Dink LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2022)

You two guys are two peas in a pod. Im beginning to wonder if Roster was joking or not about him being both guys. Split personality A? Hummmmm
Pute what should we do?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You must know who it is
> 
> One of those recurring characters was Mr. Do Bee, an oversized bumblebee who helped teach the moral lessons ("Do Bee a good sport when you lose"). The end always featured the hostess using her "Magic Mirror" to help her greet the show's young audience ("I see Brian and Mindy; oh, there's Jill and Donald," etc.)


From that time to now I have smoked  enough to sedate a small country . I have come to terms  with chronic " cant remember squat"


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ah come on I bet you were drawing on Dads TV set saving Winky Dink LOL


I did love that Song !


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2022)

Roster is arguing with himself. Hummmmmm


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Wrong Joe ! This Joe is bald !


Fixed it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You two guys are two peas in a pod. Im beginning to wonder if Roster was joking or not about him being both guys. Split personality A? Hummmmm
> Pute what should we do?


Burn him


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Fixed it
> View attachment 289330


very close , but being bald requires wearing a hat so i don't fry my processor ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> very close , but being bald requires wearing a hat so i don't fry my processor ...


Come on putting on those glasses was hard enough
Bruce willis does not wear glasses


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster is arguing with himself. Hummmmmm


When you do that you can always "make up" to your self ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

OK here is a song Just replace That bass with "that post count"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

Now you look more like Rick the Pawn star guy , wheres chum lee


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Come on putting on those glasses was hard enough
> Bruce willis does not wear glasses


I am in awe of your talent ,and you do make valid points from time to time .
Cant continue this because my boy just woke up and he needs to pee.
On a serious note ,my boy is old and takes a long while to pee.
Any tricks you know on helping him pee better in your tool box of life ?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Now you look more like Rick the Pawn star guy , wheres chum lee


should be so lucky..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I am in awe of your talent ,and you do make valid points from time to time .
> Cant continue this because my boy just woke up and he needs to pee.
> On a serious note ,my boy is old and takes a long while to pee.
> Any tricks you know on helping him pee better in your tool box of life ?


Yep  You pee with him, he will see and smell what you are doing and want to join in
Pack mentality  Dog 101


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep  You pee with him, he will see and smell what you are doing and want to join in
> Pack mentality  Dog 101


One must do what needs to be done , he 's my stinky  stinky boy and I love him ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> One must do what needs to be done , he 's my stinky  stinky boy and I love him ...


Just do not do it on the walk down the block on a neighbors lawn
I drive to the shady part of town to walk mine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

Man were good , signing off and on and posting almost timed secs in between
Hopper is just jelly LOL


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man were good , signing off and on and posting almost timed secs in between
> Hopper is just jelly LOL


requires discipline ...


----------



## ness (Feb 28, 2022)

Morning you Old Farts.  It's going to be a beautiful day.  Carry on with your morning buzz and coffee.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning you Old Farts.  It's going to be a beautiful day.  Carry on with your morning buzz and coffee. View attachment 289333


AHH The voice of reason ! Good Morning !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning you Old Farts.  It's going to be a beautiful day.  Carry on with your morning buzz and coffee. View attachment 289333


For our sweet Neesy


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just do not do it on the walk down the block on a neighbors lawn
> I drive to the shady part of town to walk mine


In the summer we sit on the front porch and watch the parade of folks walking their pups .We both have a 10 on a piece of card board . We grade them as they walk by . They all come by and bark at Lu Lu who is the little cutie on the block . she seems to get the boys attention .


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> For our sweet Neesy
> View attachment 289334


Your such a flirt ...!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Your such a flirt ...!


More flies with sugar Baby


----------



## giggy (Feb 28, 2022)

Short and well I'm not sweet, but morning.


----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2022)

Morning gang.  Another week.  Gonna be another spring like day.  I will take advantage...might even wash the vehicles.  First time in over a month without snow and muck on the roads.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster is arguing with himself. Hummmmmm



And losing that argument..............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> And losing that argument..............
> 
> View attachment 289339
> View attachment 289339
> ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289343


Sorry I hurt your feelings brother!  I was laughing with you, not at you.

Hugz and kisses your way!


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 28, 2022)

You know Roster gets a little sensitive this time of month....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You know Roster gets a little sensitive this time of month....


Dont we all?


----------



## giggy (Feb 28, 2022)

Had 6 jaws banana Supreme jump into some wet paper towels, so we will see.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

giggy said:


> Had 6 jaws banana Supreme jump into some wet paper towels, so we will see.


I hope  they bring you joy and happiness in these trying times ..


----------



## ness (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm already to go to my appointments, I don't have to leave until 1 pm.  I'm going to take inventory of my beans to see what I'm going to be growing this spring.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 28, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I'm already to go to my appointments, I don't have to leave until 1 pm.  I'm going to take inventory of my beans to see what I'm going to be growing this spring.



that’s a fun project , next crop!

it is difficult for me to make up my mind!


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 28, 2022)

I know how to make Roster feel better. He's tired of those skinny Ukrainian coffee gals.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2022)

Damnt. Cant go take a shower. Im at work.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I know how to make Roster feel better. He's tired of those skinny Ukrainian coffee gals.
> 
> View attachment 289351


Aye Carumba


Hippie420 said:


> I know how to make Roster feel better. He's tired of those skinny Ukrainian coffee gals.
> 
> View attachment 289351


I'd fight Russia myself for her ....


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

Only One

OOP's wrong place.....sorry joe but Don's gotta go


----------



## Africanna (Feb 28, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I'm already to go to my appointments, I don't have to leave until 1 pm.  I'm going to take inventory of my beans to see what I'm going to be growing this spring.


How do you store them beans?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damnt. Cant go take a shower. Im at work.


We know you're at work. We have spies.....





joeb631 said:


> View attachment 289352
> Only One


Wrong thread, brother.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> We know you're at work. We have spies.....View attachment 289353
> 
> 
> Wrong thread, brother.


gotcha


----------



## pute (Feb 28, 2022)

Gardening done....tried to get Mrs Putes car washed but 10,000 people had the same Idea....I will try again later.  Guess I will get my walk over and try again this afternoon.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Only One
> 
> OOP's wrong place.....sorry joe but Don's gotta go


No problem ,things are still fuzzy . My reason there as opposed to OBC was there as I understand the traffic is not counted  there as it would be anywhere else. Feel free to do what I am still numb to do .


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 28, 2022)

oops


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 28, 2022)

Africanna said:


> How do you store them beans?




in the fridge


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Aye Carumba
> 
> I'd fight Russia myself for her ....






Joe is ready for battle


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I know how to make Roster feel better. He's tired of those skinny Ukrainian coffee gals.
> 
> View attachment 289351





ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289357
> 
> Joe is ready for battle


I will say it  S  L  O  W  Im bald !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## kevinn (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> In the summer we sit on the front porch and watch the parade of folks walking their pups .We both have a 10 on a piece of card board . We grade them as they walk by . They all come by and bark at Lu Lu who is the little cutie on the block . she seems to get the boys attention .


Funny ,Lu Lu belongs to the lady who bought the little house next to us. Our Neighbor is a real great gal .She felt Lu Lu would be lonly so she adopted Roscoe . Roscoe is a small fixed cutie too so its love at first site . They are adorable together .Lu Lu is not fixed ,Roscoe is fixed. My neighbor said they have been trying to hump each other for 3days.Rosco humps Lu Lu and Lu Lu humps Roscoe .They are both lap dogs .After three days of non stop trying to hump each other ,their young legs gave out and could not  even jump on the couch for 4 days after that !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I know how to make Roster feel better. He's tired of those skinny Ukrainian coffee gals.
> 
> View attachment 289351


She could make a lame man walk ....


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 1, 2022)

Soo-prise!  Got a phone call from Scooter (AKA: MySonTheDoctor).  Seems he has been traveling for 18 fargin hours to get from Oregon to here.  Plane flights cancelled, car rental outa cars... Missed connection to flight (airline's fault).

He comes in a half hour later, looking like he'd been in a wrestling match with a Greek plumber.  His Momma-the-Witch had prepared our guest room (AKA: her art room) for him in minutes.

Came in and crashed.  Why is he here?  That is how bad they need him at the horsepistol he resigned from -- and moved to White Salmon, Organ.

He serves.  Only word for it.  He is going to stay about ten days, working 12 hours a day. Then go back home.

NOBODY bitches in my hearing about "all doctors being in it for the money", OK?


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 1, 2022)

This ain't political... It is funny as can be. At the 7:44 mark --


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2022)

Anything coming out of those morons mouth has to be funny or ridiculous. More like a cartoon then news.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## ness (Mar 1, 2022)

Africanna said:


> beans



Hello Africanna, I store my beans in the frig some people put their beans in the freezer.  

My line up is.
 1 Lemon Auto Fem
 5 Yumbolt Auto
 2 Gelato Fem
 3 Jack Herer Fem

These are a gift from Cartman
 5 Gambian x Haze Auto Reg
10 I think Blueberry Auto Reg 
22 Super Skunk F5 Reg
19 Blue Himalayan Auto Carty told me that these seeds might not grow right, I'm going to grow a couple out to see what happens.

Haven't figure out what to start at this point. I know there will be a lot of work instore for me.  Looking forward to this grow coming up.

Good day troops


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Soo-prise!  Got a phone call from Scooter (AKA: MySonTheDoctor).  Seems he has been traveling for 18 fargin hours to get from Oregon to here.  Plane flights cancelled, car rental outa cars... Missed connection to flight (airline's fault).
> 
> He comes in a half hour later, looking like he'd been in a wrestling match with a Greek plumber.  His Momma-the-Witch had prepared our guest room (AKA: her art room) for him in minutes.
> 
> ...


I must have missed something. What's going on in Florida that requires your son's efforts? Half the state fall in a sinkhole?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I must have missed something. What's going on in Florida that requires your son's efforts? Half the state fall in a sinkhole?


Have not you heard no one wants to work when there are free things to be had.
I heard a lot of Docs and Nurses who contracted the Virus at work are applying for State disability along with SSI and retiring.


----------



## giggy (Mar 1, 2022)

Morning old farts, it's two for Tuesday so light em up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2022)

I have been on the run since my eyes opened this morning. Time for a walk to hel-l with this shit


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 1, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have not you heard no one wants to work when there are free things to be had.
> I heard a lot of Docs and Nurses who contracted the Virus at work are applying for State disability along with SSI and retiring.


Plausible, but doubtful in the case of doctors. Walt, weigh in on this, please.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I must have missed something. What's going on in Florida that requires your son's efforts? Half the state fall in a sinkhole?


The hospital system as it exists pushes doctors to lengths that you would call Criminal.

Scooter retired.  Quit.  Said, "Fuckk you beancounting assholes." and resigned.

But the hospital bean counters say, maybe we ARE assholes that work you 90 hours a week... but if we don't, people will die.

So Scotty, being a saint (ain't my kid!) comes out of retirement to fly across the country to bail out the ill-run hospital when they really panic.

Straight up question for the stupid, uninformed sonuvabitches that stupidly fukking say doctors are only in it for the money:

Do you _really_ like to suck monkeys off, also? Your previous claims of doctor greed seem to put you firmly in the monkey-blowing part of humanity.  

Well?  Yes or no, and PROVE IT.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have not you heard no one wants to work when there are free things to be had.
> I heard a lot of Docs and Nurses who contracted the Virus at work are applying for State disability along with SSI and retiring.


That ain't it by a long shot, Rosty.  It is the beancounting lawyering "OWNERS" of the medical profession -- and it you think the OWNERS are the doctors and nurses, you probably believe the CNN version of life.

They work the doctors and nurses until they burn out.  How do they burn out, Rosty?  Let me show you how those in the medical profession set records.

The highest rate of each of these things in society goes to the doctors and nurses:

1. Alcohol addiction
2. Drug addiction
3. Suicide
4. Divorce

Yup. Doctors RULE in the above.  No other profession comes close.  Now ask yourself:

WHY would the brightest, most compassionate members of human society be the ones falling to pieces?  Think Hospital OWNERS.

And stop there. *CORPORATE profit margins* using the workers as slaves.


----------



## pute (Mar 2, 2022)

Another beauty of a day here.  Unfortunately I will be chasing computer accessories.   Member how old my computer was....well the screen, keyboard and a couple other things are obsolete as well and not compatible with the new computer....off to the Apple store and Best Buy first thing.  Geez....always something.

I already had my day planned but no.... progress sucks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Another beauty of a day here.  Unfortunately I will be chasing computer accessories.   Member how old my computer was....well the screen, keyboard and a couple other things are obsolete as well and not compatible with the new computer....off to the Apple store and Best Buy first thing.  Geez....always something.
> 
> I already had my day planned but no.... progress sucks.


tell me you did not buy a complete new computer
Man and I thought I squeaked when it came to my money


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 2, 2022)

Unca will be happy that I am headed to the dentist’s to get this sore tooth pulled

be back later


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Unca will be happy that I am headed to the dentist’s to get this sore tooth pulled
> 
> be back later


Good luck getting any Narcos


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> The hospital system as it exists pushes doctors to lengths that you would call Criminal.
> 
> Scooter retired.  Quit.  Said, "Fuckk you beancounting assholes." and resigned.
> 
> ...


I knew there had to be a story behind it. Doesn't surprise me in the least. Bless your son for his dedication to people he doesn't even know.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good luck getting any Narcos



that is already established

the stop opiate addiction came through here about 2-3 years ago

have to buy them from the bootleggers now


----------



## giggy (Mar 2, 2022)

Morning old farts I'm moving but slow.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I knew there had to be a story behind it. Doesn't surprise me in the least. Bless your son for his dedication to people he doesn't even know.




amen!


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 2, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning old farts I'm moving but slow.




beats the alternative eh


----------



## Bubba (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Come at me Bro LOL


This photo is classic. I live with 3 cats...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Time for one last bowl.


There's always room for jel....uh, one more bowl.
Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 2, 2022)

Walk time


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Nice Walt
> View attachment 289284


See that little L-shaped cut at in the metal at the top upper right just where the plastic tray goes in?  The one I got was not machined properly, so the little plastic tray at first would not come out, but then even after 3/4 hour of careful filing, it still did not go in or out right.

So I unscrewed the bottom section and threw it away.  Took the bottom offa the one where the crank handle had busted, and I now have a green/grey hybrid that works.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that is already established
> 
> the stop opiate addiction came through here about 2-3 years ago
> 
> have to buy them from the bootleggers now


Weird fargin country, my America.  I can get "narcos" by the fargin pound. The VA will push them on ya.  But weed?  Class 1 Death Plant.


----------



## ness (Mar 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> story



I respect Doctor and Nurses with all my heart.  They do wonders.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

Aint that the Truth Walt.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Aint that the Truth Walt.


The part that offends me _daily_ is that if I had not gotten a service ding, I would be able to walk in a store and buy weed. My only "criminal" record is that I got hurt being a GI voluntarily serving my country.

Had I been a draft dodger instead of straight-arrow volunteer, I would still have all my rights.

That, to me, Pilgrims... is arse backwards.  I have done nothing wrong... broken no law.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> See that little L-shaped cut at in the metal at the top upper right just where the plastic tray goes in?  The one I got was not machined properly, so the little plastic tray at first would not come out, but then even after 3/4 hour of careful filing, it still did not go in or out right.
> 
> So I unscrewed the bottom section and threw it away.  Took the bottom offa the one where the crank handle had busted, and I now have a green/grey hybrid that works.


Yep I do not like that draw send it back and get a screw down


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2022)

Just got home from taking my Bride out to one of our favorite little restaurants, Comets. You guys would love it. Looks like something out of the '50s, plays music out of the '50s, but charges todays prices (ouch).
Every gas station we passed had gone up to $3.80 a gallon. Wonder if we'll make it to summer before it gets to $5.00?


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 289538


No cheating a owning a declawed cat either


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Man even Walt is happy today
Did they add something to the water supply


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man even Walt is happy today
> Did they add something to the water supply


Remember I mentioned the new combo weed chopper?  Well... I chopped some potent weed of @boo. And climbed in.

And I think I have lost the hearing in my right eye.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Remember I mentioned the new combo weed chopper?  Well... I chopped some potent weed of @boo. And climbed in.
> 
> And I think I have lost the hearing in my right eye.


I hear what ya did there


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Weird fargin country, my America.  I can get "narcos" by the fargin pound. The VA will push them on ya.  But weed?  Class 1 Death Plant.




hey man , I been meaning to ask you , how did things turn out with the toyota?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey man , I been meaning to ask you , how did things turn out with the toyota?


He does not want to talk about that


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> He does not want to talk about that



dam , I have been trying for many years to be a spokesperson for Unca and now you get the assignment right out the bag!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dam , I have been trying for many years to be a spokesperson for Unca and now you get the assignment right out the bag!


Sometimes ya just got to grab the Bull by the Horns and go Yahoo.......................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

I just hope unca gets my sick sense of humor


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 289538


Funny how different cats are from other cats. Fuzzybutt is a rather plain looking long haired gray tiger cat. Her fir is so fine, it's like angel hair. Pet her and itch your nose for hours. She feels like a well stuffed bag of bones. You can pick her up, flip her over on her back, and walk from here to the Mackinaw bridge with no problems.

Blue is like picking up a chunk of cord wood. Short haired, and so grey she looks blue. You can pick her up, but you don't roll her over on her back, and if you take more than three steps, you'd better have a gallon of the red stuff cross matched and on tap at your local hospital.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Where is Boo I need someone to say Go to Bed Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## boo (Mar 2, 2022)

go to bed roster, it past your bed time dude...


----------



## pute (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## boo (Mar 2, 2022)

later peeps, this old goat needs his beauty rest...


----------



## pute (Mar 2, 2022)

Me to


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

That I have seen it all
Hey @putes
Drill Paddle - Handheld Trolling Motor By Idea'z LLC - Walmart.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## ness (Mar 3, 2022)

Good morning OFC


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 3, 2022)

boo said:


> later peeps, this old goat needs his beauty rest...



After lo this many years experimenting nightly, I can positively affirm that I don't wake up more beautiful and continue to look older.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey man , I been meaning to ask you , how did things turn out with the toyota?


Your timing of that question could not have been better.  (*snork*) The status, summed, as of yestiddy moanin:

So... I gets onna phone with some corporate dude.  NOT the dealership.  I update the dude with the information that I HAVE THE FIX BECAUSE I CHECKED THE DOCUMENTED-BY-TOYOTA LOUSY QUALITY OF BRAND NEW TOYOTAS.  <-- Toyota Bulletin covers fix.  I told him I had to spend $150 because their "fix" wasn't:  Had to buy a jump-starter to stash in the trunk, and a trickle-charger to hook up to the battery every night, just so I could be sure my wife would not be stranded alone like she was the first time... due to Toyota incompetence and cupidity.

I pointed out that as an *Electronics Engineer*, having some kid tell me there is:

_1.  "A part that is back-ordered for the battery, and the battery must have this part."

2. "There was a single cell in the battery without fluid, that is why the whole car was dead."

3.  "We put a charge on the battery, so it is all fixed now."_

Told the corporate dude that the bad business model of lying to customers _instead of doing the same amount (_*no, less by an order of magitude*_) of effort this customer did_ _to discover the known -- and published internal Toyota document_ -- fix to this known (and denied) problem is not only insulting, but could cost Toyota millions.

Told him I was pissed, and Toyota would really be totally regretful if they fail to placate me completely and *was that clearly understood*.

Corporate dude is wholly gracious where I was not.  Corporate dude says he is taking over this issue.

I get a phone call two hours later.  _"Come in any time you want and we will immediately fix your car.  We will put the programming of the car computer fix in. You need not make an appointment."_

The Beautiful Witch and Big, Bent, Gray, and Old drive in.  They ushered us into the fixit area with big smiles and all of the upper management of the dealership standing by. TINS

We went upstairs in the dealership to the putting green.  Forty minutes later, three dudes come up to tell us our car is ready... and they also just washed it.  Then, the dealership honcho tells us if we are ever unable to get the car started, we just call this number and they will come to us no matter where we are, and fix it or bring the car in to fix it. 

I would put this one in the "Win" column.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 289556


I remember that.  Happened a long while back, IIRC. I think the guy died (sepsis).


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 3, 2022)

Miss Layla with toy giving Melissa, nonchalant house manager the stink eye.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

boo said:


> go to bed roster, it past your bed time dude...


----------



## pute (Mar 3, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Computer in and functional...so why am I on my tablet.....for one the key board It is gonna take some getting used to.  Half the size of the old one and sensitive.  Plus many things are different....I will get used to it.......I hope.

Busy day, girls are gonna be hungry and a plant needs harvesting.  Some how have to find time for a walk.

 One more nice day before snow late tomorrow... This our snowiest month and we need it.  If we have a dry spring water restrictions we'll be mandatory....

I need to find the coffee girls.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Computer in and functional...so why am I on my tablet.....for one the key board It is gonna take some getting used to.  Half the size of the old one and sensitive.  Plus many things are different....I will get used to it.......I hope.
> 
> Busy day, girls are gonna be hungry and a plant needs harvesting.  Some how have to find time for a walk.
> 
> ...


Did you see the new keyboards that are user interactive
They connect a small device behind your ear and tap into your brains neurons and works off synapsis responses that are learned fairly easily.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 289584


Got to Love GW   He knows when to chime in and not say a word the rest of the time
A smart Man .


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 3, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Your timing of that question could not have been better.  (*snork*) The status, summed, as of yestiddy moanin:
> 
> So... I gets onna phone with some corporate dude.  NOT the dealership.  I update the dude with the information that I HAVE THE FIX BECAUSE I CHECKED THE DOCUMENTED-BY-TOYOTA LOUSY QUALITY OF BRAND NEW TOYOTAS.  <-- Toyota Bulletin covers fix.  I told him I had to spend $150 because their "fix" wasn't:  Had to buy a jump-starter to stash in the trunk, and a trickle-charger to hook up to the battery every night, just so I could be sure my wife would not be stranded alone like she was the first time... due to Toyota incompetence and cupidity.
> 
> ...


Good thing it wasn't Pute's dealership. He'd have told ya to piss up a rope!

Glad things worked out for ya. Lord knows it doesn't happen often for us.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good thing it wasn't Pute's dealership. He'd have told ya to piss up a rope!
> 
> Glad things worked out for ya. Lord knows it doesn't happen often for us.


Walt would have joined the pile of bodies (other satisfied customers ) in the abandoned septic tank under the scrape pile.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you see the new keyboards that are user interactive
> They connect a small device behind your ear and tap into your brains neurons and works off synapsis responses that are learned fairly easily.


But you have to have a Brian to use them 
Rulz us all out except GW


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Man Im a Babbling Idiot 
I think I am going to change my MO from here on....................
I am going to watch and say Yep.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Got to Love GW   He knows when to chime in and not say a word the rest of the time
> A smart Man .


But image the Post


Count


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Man Im a Babbling Idiot
> I think I am going to change my MO from here on....................
> I am going to watch and say Yep.


Yep.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep.


Yep


----------



## giggy (Mar 3, 2022)

Morning old farts. Not sure what is going on with me. I only sleep 4 to 6 hrs and have been that way for years. Now I can't keep my eyes open. Last night 7:30 to 3:30 for a pit stop then 5:00 and didn't want to get up. O-well life goes on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

That Yep thing reminds me of the guy on Storage Wars.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That Yep thing reminds me of the guy on Storage Wars.


I hate that guy
Yep


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

My Wife hates him too. He does it on purpose to fk with ppl. They say he is a really nice guy in person. Its all fking show.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 3, 2022)

Yep.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good thing it wasn't Pute's dealership. He'd have told ya to piss up a rope!
> 
> Glad things worked out for ya. Lord knows it doesn't happen often for us.


(*snork*)

Wouldja believe me if'n I told you that the dealership had zip, zerio, bupkis, naught, nil, not-a-fukking-thing to say about it.  This was a case of "orders from headquarters".  We were given a number to call if we have any more trouble with the car OR the dealership. <-- TINS


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning old farts. Not sure what is going on with me. I only sleep 4 to 6 hrs and have been that way for years. Now I can't keep my eyes open. Last night 7:30 to 3:30 for a pit stop then 5:00 and didn't want to get up. O-well life goes on.


Classic low-on-water thingy, bro. Hydrate even when you are not thirsty.

This ancient carcase is sittin' next to a mug of cold water.  When you gets older, you do not feel thirsty -- even though you are.  

Hydrate, and you will have more energy.  Simple as that.

BTW:  I play a doctor's father.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Yep


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2022)

As long as we are talking oil prices... I wish to be of service to anyone who has not noticed sumpin very damm importante:

Go get your gasoline in containers NOW.  Why?  Because oil is breaking upward like mad, and there is absolutely no slight, tiny reason for it not to get a shitload worse dang quick:






That there above, Pilgrims is the future price of GAS for you car, writ large:

That is a 30% increase in ONE MEASLY WEEK, folks.

So... How can Unca get a rock dropped on him?  Just watch (life ain't fair):

So I throws 7 of them red plastic 5-gal gas thingy's in the trunk of the now-functioning car.  Drive down to the local station, and take 'em out and begin filling ($3.65/gal).

Got two cans filled, third container is just full... aaaannnnd, I notice gasoline leaking out of the middle container.  I pick it up, and it ain't a leak.  A leak drips.  This was a fargin steay squirt!  LOTSA gas going onto the pavement.

So I quick grab another gas can, and begin transferring the pouring out loud can into the next one.  Then I notice, the FIRST one is leaking.  Oh dear.

Grab another a transfer.  Folks coming by are watching this big old guy transferring gas from can to can... The guy musta lost it the plot, eh wot?

Anyway... I toss the two bum cans away to a spot next to the pump.  Get the rest filled.

Ace Hardware is right there, so I go on over to buy some more gas cans.  I almost peed a little; cheap, red plastic 5-gal gas cans START at over $35 EACH!!  Not $5, $35 and UP.

I did no buy none, nope.

I gotta figger a way to buy a gas can without buying the fargin company that made it for 45 cents.

Anyway... Just glance at the chart and think:  Oil-to-gas price impact and go get yours.  One mo' thang:  $90 oil to $116 oil is a 20% hike in less than a week.

A 20% hike on $3.65 gas = $4.38 and UP.

Oh, darn.  I just got a report:  $129 a barrel.

FJB


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 3, 2022)

I bought a pair of Wavian 5.3 gallon cans back when you could get them off the net for $60 each, delivered. I keep one in both Jeeps. They don't leak. If you buy one, get the euro nozzle. The American version sucks big time.


----------



## boo (Mar 3, 2022)

walt, look for race fuel jugs, I bought a few not that long ago for 20 bucks each...much heavier duty than the ace or home depot jugs...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2022)

boo said:


> walt, look for race fuel jugs, I bought a few not that long ago for 20 bucks each...much heavier duty than the ace or home depot jugs...


I am gonna start lookin'...  Are they really called "race fuel jugs"?  Mebbe I can answer that for mesef...

Well, hot spit!  I just bought five of them with free shipping for $115. *JB Tools, Inc.*

*VP RACING 3552 PLASTIC SQUARE FUEL JUG - YELLOW - 5 GALLON CAPACITY $22.01*

Thank you agin, Brother Boo.  You da man.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 3, 2022)

Will they let you fill them with gas where you're at? Gotta be red for gas here or yellow for diesel and blue for kerosine.


----------



## pute (Mar 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Will they let you fill them with gas where you're at? Gotta be red for gas here or yellow for diesel and blue for kerosine.


We have self service here.  As far as I know the guy inside doesn't care if you stick the nozzle up yer azz.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Will they let you fill them with gas where you're at? Gotta be red for gas here or yellow for diesel and blue for kerosine.


Around here, it's green for diesel and anything you got for gas. <-- Saw a dude filling a boat gas tank.  It had tiger stripes.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 3, 2022)

pute said:


> I wear gloves when trimming, making kief and bubble hash.  That shit is hard to get off your hands.
> 
> Beautiful day here.  Almost 60f and have a window open.  First time ir has gotten above freezing in 5 days.  Nice walk and farted around outside.  Nice to feel the sun on my face.


I rubbed an eye with bud sticky stuff off my finger. Does not mix well with eyes.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 3, 2022)

Wish I could help but I have never done that.  My common sense tells me no to do that though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I am gonna start lookin'...  Are they really called "race fuel jugs"?  Mebbe I can answer that for mesef...
> 
> Well, hot spit!  I just bought five of them with free shipping for $115. *JB Tools, Inc.*
> 
> ...


Being that the cans are not the color RED some station will not fill them 
It's a Law that the cans have to be RED to contain Gasoline


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I rubbed an eye with bud sticky stuff off my finger. Does not mix well with eyes.
> 
> Bubba


I have done That Ouch..... It goes away


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Will they let you fill them with gas where you're at? Gotta be red for gas here or yellow for diesel and blue for kerosine.


I just said the same thing  Walt will bring his Son The Dr and threaten them


----------



## boo (Mar 3, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Being that the cans are not the color RED some station will not fill them
> It's a Law that the cans have to be RED to contain Gasoline


the only race fuel jugs I have are red roster, coincidence, mebbe but that's what they sell here in the swamp...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

boo said:


> the only race fuel jugs I have are red roster, coincidence, mebbe but that's what they sell here in the swamp...


Yes I have seen them Walt got Yellow
The company did not have Red where he bought them from
Can always spray them , I did that with Military water jugs . same as gas just were green I painted red
NATO cans


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 3, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Around here, it's green for diesel and anything you got for gas. <-- Saw a dude filling a boat gas tank.  It had tiger stripes.


Everywhere else besides Florida, green is for water.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 3, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Just record the conversation with a phone video?  Bubba



I just consider it a no bid.



ROSTERMAN said:


> I have done That Ouch..... It goes away



I'm trying to quit.


----------



## pute (Mar 3, 2022)

Zzzzz....


----------



## ness (Mar 4, 2022)

Just about 4:00 am.  Morning Old Farts.  Got my coffee and a bowl of Lemon.  It's a great start of the day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Everywhere else besides Florida, green is for water.


Yep  BLUE is Kero 
Red is Gas  
Green is H2O
All NATO Colors for Wartime


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>



Yep
Those are close to my NATO Cans


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>



Is That Joeb the gas guy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 4, 2022)

Morning old farts and happy fry-day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Here at the gas stations in Texas, green is for diesel.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Here at the gas stations in Texas, green is for diesel.


YEP
They want to make sure You Have The GREEN before trying to buy it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Remember when Diesel was always the cheapest .........................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

But what I really want to know is why my natural Gas price is rising as fast as Oil


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

I now hear there are parts of the country trying to push Gas and oil heat out and make home owners switch to electric heat .


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Yep, i bought an F350 Duelly that ran on diesel. 2 yrs later I paid the fking price because diesel went up higher the gas.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You must know who it is
> 
> One of those recurring characters was Mr. Do Bee, an oversized bumblebee who helped teach the moral lessons ("Do Bee a good sport when you lose"). The end always featured the hostess using her "Magic Mirror" to help her greet the show's young audience ("I see Brian and Mindy; oh, there's Jill and Donald," etc.)


Mrs Frances ding dong schol, or romper room?


----------



## giggy (Mar 4, 2022)

In the navy blue was potable water, yellow was fuel.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Gardening done....tried to get Mrs Putes car washed but 10,000 people had the same Idea....I will try again later.  Guess I will get my walk over and try again this afternoon.


Took me the third day. On way to work, one at Sam's club just opening and pulled in.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2022)

Morning OFC.  I need coffee.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Old fker.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 4, 2022)

Yeaaaa for the coffee girls.  Mrs. Monkey and I need one of those franchises.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep  BLUE is Kero Red is Gas Green is H2O All NATO Colors for Wartime



Ummmmm, what are the mauve and chartreuse ones for?



ROSTERMAN said:


> I now hear there are parts of the country trying to push Gas and oil heat out and make home owners switch to electric heat .



Have they looked at the cost per therm between gas and electric and shared those numbers?



WeedHopper said:


> Yep, i bought an F350 Duelly that ran on diesel. 2 yrs later I paid the fking price because diesel went up higher the gas.



The same thing happened to me with my Mercedes 300D Turbo.  They said that due to demand, diesel fuel was more valuable cut into gasoline, to justify the price, which the trucking industry and the merchant passed on.  That was before we became energy independent and may soon be the case again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ummmmm, what are the mauve and chartreuse ones for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Gays


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  I need coffee.



10-4 on that

the way things are going on in the world I’ll take a shot of Kahului or Irish Cream in mine

feck that , just pass the bottle


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

My Mom said I have to go
I will play later 
Don't miss me too much


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 4, 2022)

My liver is twitching, telling me it's getting close to beer time. I'll be back. Can't guarantee it'll be coherent, but back I'll be.


----------



## ness (Mar 4, 2022)

Brand New Stove is acting up the oven button doesn't want to work.  Freaking   I'm going outside while it's in the low 70's.   The next few days are going to hit in the upper 80's


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Brand New Stove is acting up the oven button doesn't want to work.  Freaking   I'm going outside while it's in the low 70's.   The next few days are going to hit in the upper 80's


Try pushing it in while turning lots of times they have child safety knobs now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 289765
> is why we lost the war


 This is why we lost the war They learned to improvise and adapt .
That


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2022)

Afternoon, I got absolutely nothing done this morning.   Took my mower into the shop for a throttle cable,  The guy said he was backed up and couldn't get to it for a couple of weeks.  No big deal I will just leave it ....... NO, we don't have room.  I will put you on a waiting list and you can bring it back then.  Back to the house, unloaded it and put it back in storage.  Then, went to check on my boat motor.  I has been there for a month.  Called a week ago and they said they would get to it the next day.   So, assuming it was done I went to pick it up.  No! The guy hasn't touched it yet.  So, back home and here I am. Nothing got done.

Hair cut this afternoon.....wondering what is gonna go wrong this time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

Funny AF


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Try pushing it in while turning lots of times they have child safety knobs now



For some reason the self-cleaning turn (it's beeping) on and off I don't know how it just did it.  The only way to get out of self-cleaning is to run it.  After the self-cleaning got done the oven work.  False alarm.


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2022)

I posted the above post in the wrong thread.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> For some reason the self-cleaning turn (it's beeping) on and off I don't know how it just did it.  The only way to get out of self-cleaning is to run it.  After the self-cleaning got done the oven work.  False alarm.


Yes that is a safety feature also
Once the oven is in clean mode and heats up way above normal temps it locks the door so one one can open it and get badly burned . The internal temps get to 900-1000 degs F , it makes ashes out of any spills and grease splashes thats for sure.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

I dont get it and Im Blk


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

Lying fker.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 5, 2022)

Moar coffee!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

I agree.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Moar coffee!


More Girls


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 5, 2022)

my business collapsed , nazis and pedos took over


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my business collapsed , nazis and pedos took over


Oh Crap Them Nazi Bastard found the clubhouse


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my business collapsed , nazis and pedos took over


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I dont get it and Im Blk


You are not....I have seen you play basketball.


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my business collapsed , nazis and pedos took over


Let's take a ride down Colfax and round up a few more.  I have to have the coffee girls to start my day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

pute said:


> You are not....I have seen you play basketball.


But 
Have you ever seen me Ice Skate Im pretty darn good


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Let's take a ride down Colfax and round up a few more.  I have to have the coffee girls to start my day.





ok


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ok


try not to pick up those skinny drug addicted hoes ya got last time


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> try not to pick up those skinny drug addicted hoes ya got last time




ok


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ok


My dream is to be abused sexual by a team of female roller hockey players


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

You know us B Men we z lovz our women wht and big


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But
> Have you ever seen me Ice Skate Im pretty darn good



If you straightened your posture and smiled, you would have greater crowd appeal my brother R Man.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> If you straightened your posture and smiled, you would have greater crowd appeal my brother R Man.


I working on strengthening my ankles 1st


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2022)

Finally found away to shut Mrs Pute up.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

What is it?


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2022)

sorry, technical difficulties


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

Now that's fking funny.


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Now that's fking funny.


Don't try it, she got it off and ain't quiet now....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

pute said:


> sorry, technical difficulties


You will have if she see this LOL


----------



## giggy (Mar 5, 2022)

Morning everybody, that turtle neck almost looked like a body bag. Of course if I did that to the ol lady I would be in a body bag.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, that turtle neck almost looked like a body bag. Of course if I did that to the ol lady I would be in a body bag.


I bet you and Putes practiced that move to perfect it when you visited him
I was wondering how his boat got smoode on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

Remember the Faces of Death movies ?
I produced the one with the monkeys in the table tops

So I too almost wrote a book about My Family


----------



## giggy (Mar 5, 2022)

I believe I watched all of them.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thank you, guys, for the come back on my spinal tap.  I have a Doctor appointment March 22nd.  All I know the pain is ongoing and it make it hard to do my yard work.  I'm going to rub icey Icey on my back and knee.  Carry on Misfits.



Good luck with your back pain my dear!


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes that is a safety feature also
> Once the oven is in clean mode and heats up way above normal temps it locks the door so one one can open it and get badly burned . The internal temps get to 900-1000 degs F , it makes ashes out of any spills and grease splashes thats for sure.



It sure did turn to ashes.  I don't know how the oven turned itself on in the first place.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> It sure did turn to ashes.  I don't know how the oven turned itself on in the first place.


Its new did you properly read over the instruction booklet?


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My dream is to be abused sexual by a team of female roller hockey players



You're going to get ruffed up Roster you'll end up in the hospital you don't want too go there,


----------



## ness (Mar 5, 2022)

O





ROSTERMAN said:


> Its new did you properly read over the instruction booklet?



The thing with instruction booklet they away get lost.  I put thing some place and then when I want to read the instructions there gone who know were.  I don't know what happens.  I put my SS# and Birth Certificate away some ware.  Now, I can't find them both.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> O
> 
> The thing with instruction booklet they away get lost.  I put thing some place and then when I want to read the instructions there gone who know were.  I don't know what happens.  I put my SS# and Birth Certificate away some ware.  Now, I can't find them both.


Instruction books can be found online
Put in brand model number instruction book and you should find a PDF file to download. Or open right on web page.
Also I sent you a PM  Message about your spark plugs


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> It sure did turn to ashes.  I don't know how the oven turned itself on in the first place.


Hope you don't have any birds in the house. Self cleaning ovens will kill 'em.


----------



## ness (Mar 6, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Welcoming my coffee and morning buzz.


----------



## giggy (Mar 6, 2022)

morning ness and the rest. yall sleeping your lives away. done burnt a bowl. gotta meet some brothers to get my trusses. grandson just doesn't want to step up, he will be remembered for his choices.


----------



## ness (Mar 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning



Morning giggy.  Enjoy this beautiful morning. ￼


----------



## giggy (Mar 6, 2022)

you as well, should be nice over there today too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 6, 2022)

Good morning, Old Farts. Got a B day party at the bar to go to. Guy is turning 75 today. Really don't care for drinking three days in a week, but ya only turn 75 once, so I figure I'd be there.


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Anything but a nice day here.  More fargin snow.   Supposed to do this all day.  I do have a busy day In the garden.  Brewing tea ..... Again!  Every two weeks.  That will keep me in basement much of the day.  Will spend the rest of it on snow mitigation.

Bore beer Hippie?  Have you sufficiently recovered from beer day .... Though I heard you say you hurt yourself Friday.

Morning Giggy,  did you have some sweet tea with that bowl.

Breakfast


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 6, 2022)

The liver is evil. It must be punished.

No snow here yet, but up to 65 MPH wind gusts are keeping the trees dancing. Calling for 1-3" for Monday. Maybe, or maybe not.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2022)

I drink a few light beers everyday.
Like to sip a little moonshine every once in awhile. I like Tickles Dynamite Cinnamon Moonshine. Nice for sipping.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I drink a few light beers everyday.
> Like to sip a little moonshine every once in awhile. I like Tickles Dynamite Cinnamon Moonshine. Nice for sipping.


I do two Ultra Michs lites like hops and a 14oz glass of wine 
Doing whts lately


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> try not to pick up those skinny drug addicted hoes ya got last time


I heard they were a good value for the $ ..


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Finally found away to shut Mrs Pute up.....


How  is your recovery doing from the beating you got and when do you start PT?


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hope you don't have any birds in the house. Self cleaning ovens will kill 'em.


absolutely right and some old Teflon type pans would kill them too.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> O
> 
> The thing with instruction booklet they away get lost.  I put thing some place and then when I want to read the instructions there gone who know were.  I don't know what happens.  I put my SS# and Birth Certificate away some ware.  Now, I can't find them both.


look on top of the refrigerator or in the drawer with all the menus..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My dream is to be abused sexual by a team of female roller hockey players


GAWD!! You mean like the tattooed roller blade monster on the Pickers??  YIKES.  Be like a horny gorilla.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> O
> 
> The thing with instruction booklet they away get lost.  I put thing some place and then when I want to read the instructions there gone who know were.  I don't know what happens.  I put my SS# and Birth Certificate away some ware.  Now, I can't find them both.


You can always find one for your gadget on the net.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

Walt Even Danny has her Moments


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt Even Danny has her Moments
> View attachment 289919


What eyes you have mon petit...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

I live in the land of weenies. Two lowlifes got caught having stole over 50 cat converters over a small period of time in various places. One electrician I know got 5 of his trucks hit ,one still at my buddys shop waiting for a cat. They caught these lowlives and they are out under their own recognizance. Why are they out of jail ? Over $125 k combined I would imagine because they were all vans and trucks they could crawl underneath and not cheap . They should get 50 hours of a good beating  each just for putting people out of their way and work . Cutting off the finger of what they used to trigger that cordless tool they used too .On both hand too. The ones who are in charge need to have their life disrupted .


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2022)

There was two guy caught trying to steal the converter off his truck.  When the owner came out and confronted them one pulled a gun and shot at the owner.  He missed but still crazy.  They got away.   I keep everything in my garage.....can't even leave a car parked in your driveway anymore.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

pute said:


> There was two guy caught trying to steal the converter off his truck.  When the owner came out and confronted them one pulled a gun and shot at the owner.  He missed but still crazy.  They got away.   I keep everything in my garage.....can't even leave a car parked in your driveway anymore


would not be going with out a gun and have several books worth of scenarios in my head ,cant see too well (yea) Being a senor a feared for my life  .would not want to kill them for that ,just paralyze them and make their morning time in the bathroom them  changing one of  their bags and dumping out the other.... .


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2022)

Problem is, at least in this state if you shoot someone that isn't inside your house you go to jail.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Problem is, at least in this state if you shoot someone that isn't inside your house you go to jail.


no you are right and im being a chooch i know... just pisses me off and the slime buckets who let this crap fly dont go thru this . Try driving in their neighborhood and see how far you get there ...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Problem is, at least in this state if you shoot someone that isn't inside your house you go to jail.


My issue is and has been a issue is that I am tired of the men getting out on no bail ,are out b4 the cop is done with his shift. In NY there was a man who got caught stealing a car , ,let go and he went to the impound yard where the stolen car was held. He broke in the yard ,went to the car he stole and got  the sweater he had left . He got caught and arrested again.. You get caught stealing 125k worth stuff you should be in jail for longer than 25 minutes....


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> My issue is and has been a issue is that I am tired of the men getting out on no bail ,are out b4 the cop is done with his shift. In NY there was a man who got caught stealing a car , ,let go and he went to the impound yard where the stolen car was held. He broke in the yard ,went to the car he stole and got  the sweater he had left . He got caught and arrested again.. You get caught stealing 125k worth stuff you should be in jail for longer than 25 minutes....


Totally agree.  Don't think that will last much longer.  The American public won't stand for it.  Get the current administration out of office.  I don't like encounters with police but we need them.  I try and do what it takes to stay away from the boys in Blue.   But I do respect what they do.  As long as it is not to me.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Totally agree.  Don't think that will last much longer.  The American public won't stand for it.  Get the current administration out of office.  I don't like encounters with police but we need them.  I try and do what it takes to stay away from the boys in Blue.   But I do respect what they do.  As long as it is not to me.


I have to honestly say that 12years ago I and others got caught in a house  150 plants combined along with electric misappropriation so to speak . I acted and was treated like a total gentleman by everyone. I owned nothing connected to the house.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Problem is, at least in this state if you shoot someone that isn't inside your house you go to jail.


In my state, you have to be in fear for your life, inside or out. Beings as how the perp had taken a shot at me, he'd have signed his death warrant. All legal beagle.


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2022)

I hope and pray it never comes to that for both me and my daughter.   Looking less and less likely now days.  We are a spoiled country and I hope we have the balls to save it.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

Nite kids sweet dreams...


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2022)

Morning working on a bowl, coffee and enjoy my peaceful morning.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 7, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Walt Even Danny has her Moments
> View attachment 289919


Help a ole dummy out:  Who she??


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 7, 2022)

pute said:


> There was two guy caught trying to steal the converter off his truck.  When the owner came out and confronted them one pulled a gun and shot at the owner.  He missed but still crazy.  They got away.   I keep everything in my garage.....can't even leave a car parked in your driveway anymore.


That's horrible!!  Crikey!! 

I am one of the leaders in making Florida Man jokes, but lemme tellya, Pilgrims, what life is like in West Palm Beach Boonies:  Zerio crime.  

Folks can -- and do -- leave their vehicles, bicycles, toys, whatever outside. There's a sorta groupie thing with all the neighbors.  And the place is an absolute mash of ethnic everybodies.  And this is a miles-wide place.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 7, 2022)

Here is a perfect example explaining exactly why having serious "money" in a bank account is a loser's losing mistake. 

You put *$3,631* in the bank in 1950, if your account accrued enough interest that it swelled to *$67,000 *_*after taxes*_... then you have _broken even_.  Didn't hoppen, did it... And the Corvette got $105 cheaper.


----------



## giggy (Mar 7, 2022)

Morning Ness, Walt and the rest. Ok it's Monday so let's go.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> In my state, you have to be in fear for your life, inside or out. Beings as how the perp had taken a shot at me, he'd have signed his death warrant. All legal beagle.


YOWZA --

Like Heinlein said, "An armed society is a polite society." <-- Floriduh has a "stand your ground" law. You have NO responsibility to retreat from an arsehole.  Sumbody comes at you, blow him away.  Very few people test that activity. Makes the whole place happier.

It's a law that makes perfect sense:  

If you CAN do something...  it works out that you do not HAVE TO do it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2022)

I have an Avalanche 2500 with a 496 that I put a 411 rear end in and pulled the converters off myself. Straight pipes with a Thrush Muffler. And I had an HD Tuneup put on it. Mother fker will get up and go. Has over 315,000 Mies on it and still running strong.
Bastards will be mighty unhappy looking for Converters on my Truck. Not to mention the Camera's I have on my house that will get your ass shot off. Can't even get close to my house without me knowing it.
Learned that from all the Camera's that were on our Clubhouse.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 289943







good morning 

smoking some 91 Dragon this morning wake and bake and Mexican coffee


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2022)

Morning.  Been catching up.  Nice and peaceful today.  Just like I like it. Nice not to spen the first 30 minutes of my day chasing my tail.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  Been catching up.  Nice and peaceful today.  Just like I like it. Nice not to spen the first 30 minutes of my day chasing my tail.





 Meet my new swimming instructor , I think She likes me ...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

ness2 said:


> View attachment 289935
> Morning working on a bowl, coffee and enjoy my peaceful morning.


Could get myself lost in those eyes ....


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

My dog is like a box of chocolate , cant walk by him  without helping your self to  a good head rub. ..


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

Somebody PLEASE wake up Roster ,I miss him ....


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

My boy can clear a room faster than SWAT.....


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Somebody PLEASE wake up Roster ,I miss him ....


Roster is pouting over in the corner.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Roster is pouting over in the corner.


Come Back To Mordor...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Help a ole dummy out:  Who she??


wish i could say  my girlfriend ,if you see her tell her Im available please ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Roster is pouting over in the corner.


I cut the tail off of his gerbil. He's busy waiting for the Exlax to kick in.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I cut the tail off of his gerbil. He's busy waiting for the Exlax to kick in.


I have heard a life time of insults , never thought of Exlax...


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2022)

smoking some c99 for the morning break….coffee and some chocolate biscotti


----------



## Africanna (Mar 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> smoking some c99 for the morning break….coffee and some chocolate biscotti


Top of the mornin' to ya


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Top of the mornin' to ya




likewise

have a Groovy day


----------



## Carty (Mar 7, 2022)

Wife is off having some fancy exray thangy where they inject a die into her (Milo gram) I know it's spelled wrong,  so they can get contrast pictures of her neck and low back.  she was rear ended a few months ago while driving our old 4runner.  guy was driving full size pick up and jolted her pretty bad.   So bad we finally got an attorney.. 

the idiot driving's main complaint was,  I spilt my coffee on myself.  

Wife just had neck surgery 9mos ago..  he caused whiplash above that area..  IDIOT


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> smoking some c99 for the morning break….coffee and some chocolate biscotti


Wow biscotti all fancy. We had grits and toast with our coffee and GG this morning and managed to still clean the yard.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow biscotti all fancy. We had grits and toast with our coffee and GG this morning and managed to still clean the yard.






only thing better is honey dripping baklava and Blue Mountain coffee


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

Carty said:


> Wife is off having some fancy exray thangy where they inject a die into her (Milo gram) I know it's spelled wrong,  so they can get contrast pictures of her neck and low back.  she was rear ended a few months ago while driving our old 4runner.  guy was driving full size pick up and jolted her pretty bad.   So bad we finally got an attorney..
> 
> the idiot driving's main complaint was,  I spilt my coffee on myself.
> 
> Wife just had neck surgery 9mos ago..  he caused whiplash above that area..  IDIOT


I had whiplash and its tough.. ,you needs to rubs her neck gently ...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> only thing better is honey dripping baklava and Blue Mountain coffee


Eh Fari Stow ! ( thank you in Greek ) My Mom would make baklava. She was no longer around when Blue Mt coffee came into my life..


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Eh Fari Stow ! ( thank you in Greek ) My Mom would make baklava. She was no longer around when Blue Mt coffee came into my life..




Dit is 'n plesier.  ( It’s a pleasure in Afrikaans )

There is a Greek Orthodox church in Wichita that I poured and finished a lot of concrete on that job.

That is where I found out about their yearly bazaar and found their Greek baklava.

One of my Top 10 deserts.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Dit is 'n plesier.  ( It’s a pleasure in Afrikaans )
> 
> There is a Greek Orthodox church in Wichita that I poured and finished a lot of concrete on that job.
> 
> ...


I try not to put limits  on the number of favorite deserts in my life . Its wrong in so many ways ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I try not to put limits  on the number of favorite deserts in my life . Its wrong in so many ways ....



for sure

everything has its own meaning , in its own place and time

like as I kid there was nothing better than a peanut butter sammich with koolaid!…


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> for sure
> 
> everything has its own meaning , in its own place and time
> 
> like as I kid there was nothing better than a peanut butter sammich with koolaid!…


still loves peanut butter !!!


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2022)

Carty said:


> Wife is off having some fancy exray thangy where they inject a die into her (Milo gram) I know it's spelled wrong,  so they can get contrast pictures of her neck and low back.  she was rear ended a few months ago while driving our old 4runner.  guy was driving full size pick up and jolted her pretty bad.   So bad we finally got an attorney..
> 
> the idiot driving's main complaint was,  I spilt my coffee on myself.
> 
> Wife just had neck surgery 9mos ago..  he caused whiplash above that area..  IDIOT


Sorry to hear Carty.  I have had minor whiplash before and it sucks big time.

Back from my daily walk.....28F but no wind and bright sun so it was comfortable.

Good TV night for me......still love street racing and it is on tonight......things have changed over the last 50 years but concept is still the same.

Better go and make the rounds.


----------



## boo (Mar 7, 2022)

just hanging out with my new pal covid...not nearly as bad as I've heard, at least so far...being healthy and strong is what my doc told me is my saving grace...ask me in a week and I'll tell you if I agree with him...


----------



## pute (Mar 7, 2022)

Sorry Boo, like they say.....we are all gonna get it.  Vaccines don't work and everybody is spreading it so sooner or later the bug will get ya.  Hopefully it has peaked and all down hill from here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2022)

I've had the shit twice and the god damn shot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 7, 2022)

Meant to post this one earlier for Walt, but I got carried away with the snow and crap.


----------



## gardentroll (Mar 7, 2022)

hmmmm We are all goin to get it   I hope NOT 

Peace GT


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2022)

boo said:


> just hanging out with my new pal covid...not nearly as bad as I've heard, at least so far...being healthy and strong is what my doc told me is my saving grace...ask me in a week and I'll tell you if I agree with him...




me and Swede had it and survived..kicked our buts a few days though I ain’t gonna lie

seven up and popsicles kept us going


----------



## ness (Mar 8, 2022)

Morning can't sleep.  On my first pot of coffee 

I hope the covid doesn't hit this homestead.  I still wear my mask.  And I try to stay home as much as possible.  

Well, I'm going to go window shopping at Amzon.  Caught ya later.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 8, 2022)

boo said:


> just hanging out with my new pal covid...not nearly as bad as I've heard, at least so far...being healthy and strong is what my doc told me is my saving grace...ask me in a week and I'll tell you if I agree with him...


Sorry to hear this boo. Get well quick


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

good morning 

Ness , please pass the coffee , I’ll pass the c99


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 8, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning can't sleep.  On my first pot of coffee
> 
> I hope the covid doesn't hit this homestead.  I still wear my mask.  And I try to stay home as much as possible.
> 
> Well, I'm going to go window shopping at Amzon.  Caught ya later.


Had the original version and the latest and greatest mutation. The first was the worst, but at no time was I in fear of cashing in my chips. Never even went to the doctor's, much less the hospital.
The delta version just sucked the energy out of me.
I guess what I'm trying to say is, if you've ever had the flu, you know it sucks. This is no better or no worse. Keep your hands washed, don't lick doorknobs, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> only thing better is honey dripping baklava and Blue Mountain coffee


I'm waiting to see the Goat and Monkey Ultimate OG grow in "tree" fashion. My indoor grows are only a miniature representation of your outdoor trees. Be nice to see what these are capable of. Mine are bushing up nicely, the leaves keep getting bigger and bigger, height is not expanding yet, but they are vegging deluxe!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Hope everybody is off to a good start.  Gonna be some changes around here.  Will make an announcement once things are finalized.  

More fargin snow tomorrow.  Damn seems like it has been winter for years....sure could use a little spring.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> me and Swede had it and survived..kicked our buts a few days though I ain’t gonna lie
> 
> seven up and popsicles kept us going


Two things I like when sick, 7-up and saltine crackers.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 8, 2022)

Ice water and oyster crackers for me. Those little cheddar goldfish crackers are good, too.


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2022)

Farg, trying to trim but still a bit to wet for a dry trim.  Doing it anyway.  Makes it way more difficult but there won't be enough hours in the day if I wait until tomorrow. 

Can't remember the last time I was sick but chicken noodle soup works for me.


----------



## giggy (Mar 8, 2022)

Morning everybody, being it is 11:32 it is still morning.


----------



## Africanna (Mar 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Dit is 'n plesier.  ( It’s a pleasure in Afrikaans )
> 
> There is a Greek Orthodox church in Wichita that I poured and finished a lot of concrete on that job.
> 
> ...


Impressive bit of Afrikaans there Big  Carry on like that and we'll soon be striking up a conversation.

Baklava 10/10.  I have a sweet tooth


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 8, 2022)

Carty said:


> Wife is off having some fancy exray thangy where they inject a die into her (Milo gram) I know it's spelled wrong,  so they can get contrast pictures of her neck and low back.  she was rear ended a few months ago while driving our old 4runner.  guy was driving full size pick up and jolted her pretty bad.   So bad we finally got an attorney..the idiot driving's main complaint was,  I spilt my coffee on myself. Wife just had neck surgery 9mos ago..  he caused whiplash above that area..  IDIOT



Good luck to your wife brother!  Neck injuries are a bummer at the time and again years later.



boo said:


> just hanging out with my new pal covid...not nearly as bad as I've heard, at least so far...being healthy and strong is what my doc told me is my saving grace...ask me in a week and I'll tell you if I agree with him...



Wal sh*t brother!  Compassion and healing thoughts!  Good that you've invested in physical fitness and are now meaner than Covid!!



Bubba said:


> Two things I like when sick, 7-up and saltine crackers.  Bubba





Hippie420 said:


> Ice water and oyster crackers for me. Those little cheddar goldfish crackers are good, too.



Ice cold seltzer water for me.  Nuun electrolytes to keep blood electrolytes in balance.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Impressive bit of Afrikaans there Big  Carry on like that and we'll soon be striking up a conversation.
> 
> Baklava 10/10.  I have a sweet tooth





goeie môre broer hoe gaan dit met jou?


my late wife who was in SA 3 or four times before I met her


----------



## Africanna (Mar 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> goeie môre broer hoe gaan dit met jou?
> 
> 
> my late wife who was in SA 3 or four times before I met her
> ...


Lovely looking lady.

Dit gaan goed met my, dankie


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2022)

boo said:


> just hanging out with my new pal covid...not nearly as bad as I've heard, at least so far...being healthy and strong is what my doc told me is my saving grace...ask me in a week and I'll tell you if I agree with him...


I am still very shaky. 30-odd hours later.

1:30AM, and I wake up falling apart.  Herself drove me to the ER.  Atrial fibrillation in spades, doubled.  Pulse rate 140, BP 230/140.

The hospital is absolutely full.  I laid in a flat bed (fully dressed) for 12 hours with stickers all over me, and an IV drip.  They drew blood twice.

But here's the rub:  It's in the ER.  I felt/feel like Death taking a shitt.  The ER bed is more like an operating table (non-adjustable, narrow) more or less in the open.  Uncomfortable as helll after a while.  EXTREMELY PAINFUL to lay in it without being able to move (as in poopp) for 12 hours. I have a spinal owie that woke up.

After about six hours (8AM), this person came around pushing a food thingy.  She placed breakfast on a flat surface a dozen feet away and left. <-- There was NO FARGIN WAY I could get to it, and I was so shaky I just ignored it until it was removed, and -- behold: DISTANT LUNCH REPLACED IT STILL TOO FAR AWAY TO REACH.

The above is a nit.  But when you are in noisy solitary in a truly painful situation, small and crazy things stand out.  I took the pain (and essentially, abandonment) until 5PM the next day, when they told me the entire situation.

After being immobile for 12+ hours, I asked what was the plan; they said _there was a "waiting list" of 18 people to get into the hospital for care, and I was number 8 on the waiting list._  <-- They explained the hospital was 110% full, too bad so sad.

So just lay there and hurt, Unca, too fargin bad.

I realized I could lay there, essentially getting NOTHING to help, other than an extra dose of my already-prescribed A-Fib medicine, and with no possible recourse for the forseeable future... I called the busy nurse in and said:

"I am leaving. Get this shit offa me. You have a blue ton of patients you CAN do something for.  I am not one of them."  I signed the release and left, went home.

Here. I. Am.

Still feel like I have to get better to die. Shaky as a political promise.  I consulted with Scotty on the phone (he is in Oregon), and he had me go through the previous day BEFORE the A-Fib hit.

And I think Scotty scored.  Here's why:  When he asked what alcohol in any form I had taken before the attack, I was surprised to tally it up:

Two snifters (shots) of Crown Royal while reading in the afternoon, two glasses of red wine with dinner. THREE aperitif glasses of Brandy with a dash of Kahlua.

Scotty:  "Daddy... Um... Alcohol can trigger atrial fibrillation.  Especially in octegenarians."

Oh dear.  Big change in lifestyle coming up.  No more booze of any kind for Himself.

I love brandy, good beer, and nice wine.  <--Well, they are now a memory.

I haven't had the courage to check my BP and Pulse rate yet.  Herself is asleep and the stuff is in there.  No coffee yet.  No puffing.

*Late Edit Add*:  Dang.  Herself came in with the BP rig.  I am 165/100 Pulse 100

Still deep in the grass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

Brother i deal with AFib and it isn't any fun. I have those attacks ever so often and they are real bad. I take Beta Blockers and Blood Thinners just for that reason. When mine hit I feel like I got run over by a truck. I know a few tricks I use to try and stop it but sometimes it takes so long I almost pass out because my heart is out of control and not pumping blood properly to my other organs. Doc told me if they start happening to often I will need an Ablation.
Usually happens 2 or 3 times yr unless I do something stupid like eat chocolate or do the wrong oil that has a Sativa in it. Sativa's are bad news for AFib and Wine most definitely can cause AFib. The thing that scares me about AFib is blood clots. Your 5 times more likely to develop a blood clot with AFib,,hence the blood thinners. Blood Thinners help with the blood clots caused by your heart not pumping all the blood out of your heart properly that pools and can cause clots.
Stay away from wine and hard liquor brother. I drink beer almost every night with no problems but I took a chug off some moonshine the other night and pow right in the kisser came the AFib 
Mine gets so bad my heart hurts and I damn near pass out. Sweat like a mother fker.
Be careful brother and watch what you eat and drink. I don't even drink coffee unless it's decaff. And chocolate fks me up too.
I never had AFib untill after my heart surgery in 2013. Fking sucks and I hate it. Scares the crap outta me. Happened once while I was driving.
Google things you can do to stop AFib at home and you will see some things you can do to bring your heart back to a normal pace. One is,set down bend over and strain like your taking a ****. Another, hold you nose,close your mouth and try and blow out. Another is message your corated arteries in your neck with your fingers with some pressure untill you feel it slowing down .
Sorry about the book.








						Carotid sinus massage as a diagnostic and therapeutic tool for atrial flutter-fibrillation - PubMed
					

Alterations in vagal tone can influence the atrial fibrillatory process by changing the atrial refractory period. We observed in a patient with paroxysmal atrial fibrillation (AF) that carotid sinus massage (CSM) changed a "coarse" type of fibrillation into a "fine" type, followed by termination...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Brother i deal with AFib and it isn't any fun. I have those attacks ever so often and they are real bad. I take Beta Blockers and Blood Thinners just for that reason. When mine hit I feel like I got run over by a truck. I know a few tricks I use to try and stop it but sometimes it takes so long I almost pass out because my heart is out of control and not pumping blood properly to my other organs. Doc told me if they start happening to often I will need an Ablation.
> Usually happens 2 or 3 times yr unless I do something stupid like eat chocolate or do the wrong oil that has a Sativa in it. Sativa's are bad news for AFib and Wine most definitely can cause AFib. The thing that scares me about AFib is blood clots. Your 5 times more likely to develop a blood clot with AFib,,hence the blood thinners. Blood Thinners help with the blood clots caused by your heart not pumping all the blood out of your heart properly that pools and can cause clots.
> Stay away from wine and hard liquor brother. I drink beer almost every night with no problems but I took a chug off some moonshine the other night and pow right in the kisser came the AFib
> Mine gets so bad my heart hurts and I damn near pass out. Sweat like a mother fker.
> ...


You are absolutely spot on with every single statement above.  You sound like Scooter.

And YOU, Weedie, just saved me from some more trouble:  My Scottish Witch just brought me my morning coffee:  Straight black, and... a quart, as usual. <-- TINS

I had one hot sip as I began to read your post above.  Handed the big mug back to my bride, with: "No more of this, either, Babe."

And chocolate:  Jeez.  My favorite fruit.  Gone as of now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

Foods to Avoid With Atrial Fibrillation - ActiveBeat
					

Treating AFib relies on a combination of professional care, medication, and discipline in the kitchen. Avoiding the following 7 foods may benefit your condition!




					www.activebeat.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

Gotta get ready for work. Later brother.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2022)

There is a little extra protrusion in you atrial chamber.  Docs dunno the purpose, and it has a fitting name:  Atrial appendix.  <-- That is where the blood will clot because it cannot get out completely before the next POW! pulse comes in.

AFTER you get "normal"... if you have a clot in there, it may come out and travel.  Bad juju.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 9, 2022)

I got something that's hitting me every once in a while. For now, generally when it comes on I find somewhere to take a nap for a bit.  Seems like rest sure helps it, but...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 9, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Lovely looking lady.
> 
> Dit gaan goed met my, dankie


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 9, 2022)

Morning, guys. Walt, I figured something happened to ya when you didn't show up yesterday. Glad you're still above ground with the rest of us.

Hopper, I'm still having trouble believing you've got a heart.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 9, 2022)

Walt, I posted this one for ya the other day. Figured you'd like it.


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/the-original-old-farts-club.78469/page-730#post-1163621


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2022)

Good morning 

good to read ya Unca and glad that you still walk among us living souls 

here is to a happy day for all of us


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I am still very shaky. 30-odd hours later.
> 
> 1:30AM, and I wake up falling apart.  Herself drove me to the ER.  Atrial fibrillation in spades, doubled.  Pulse rate 140, BP 230/140.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on making it alive brother!  Condolences on giving up everything that's now on the verboten list.........................


----------



## Bubba (Mar 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I am still very shaky. 30-odd hours later.
> 
> 1:30AM, and I wake up falling apart.  Herself drove me to the ER.  Atrial fibrillation in spades, doubled.  Pulse rate 140, BP 230/140.
> 
> ...


For different medical reasons I had to give up alcohol. Really loved my rare scotches and bourbons. I still can taste it if something interesting passes by. Tiny bit, or spit it out.

Amazing, similar to your totaling up your drinks, 
So was the amount of money I was spending!

Bubba


----------



## Africanna (Mar 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>



English? H*ll no.  I just type anything on the keyboard and hope that it can be understood


----------



## Africanna (Mar 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I am still very shaky. 30-odd hours later.
> 
> 1:30AM, and I wake up falling apart.  Herself drove me to the ER.  Atrial fibrillation in spades, doubled.  Pulse rate 140, BP 230/140.
> 
> ...


Best wishes there Unc.  Sure you'll be out of that deep grass real soon


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

All i can say is Afib sucks. Glad my buddy Walt is okay. Just remember when it hits to try the things i showed you to get it under control as quick as possible.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> For different medical reasons I had to give up alcohol. Really loved my rare scotches and bourbons. I still can taste it if something interesting passes by. Tiny bit, or spit it out.
> 
> Amazing, similar to your totaling up your drinks,
> So was the amount of money I was spending!
> ...




I had to quit alcohol too….dam allergies 

seems every time I get around alcohol I break out in handcuffs


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2022)

@ Walt, glad you are ok.  Damn, makes me remember that every day above ground is a good one.

Had a friend over while I was working in the garden.....guy is a yapper.  Love him but he has a story for everything and they are the short version.  Finally just left and I gotta get to trimming.  This should be almost done by not and I haven't started.

Time is wasting.......later.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> All i can say is Afib sucks. Glad my buddy Walt is okay. Just remember when it hits to try the things i showed you to get it under control as quick as possible.


Awshit.  The Red Witch called Scooter... Scooter used his pull to get me to the cardiologist right away since the last post. The guy was jammed, but Professional Courtesy has its good points for Doctor Daddies.

Seems when I do sumpin' I do it right.  Those drinkies, and the broiled lamb triggered what Scotty sez is "Holiday Heart".

I am still neck-deep in AFib as I type this.  Shaky as Barney Fife's gun hand. 

The doc said the thing that makes it an order of magnitude more important is the combination of my age and the fact that this is the _second_ attack in a month. Jeez.

So I am in the Gold Medal area for winning the *Purple Shaft With Barbed Wire Cluster.*

The doc went through about four different possible paths -- seems that AFib when you have 81 years on the planet is ten times seriouser than if I wuz ten years younger.  He gave me ten tablets of sumpin' called "Flecainide".  It is susposed to act like a pile-driver on the naughty signaler in my right ventricle, turning it way down.

Just took tab #1 as Herself handed it to me while I typed this.  He gave me ten to stash some in case some time in the future I get AFib again.  

But I haveta go back Monday... Get ready, Pilgrims -- He be gone run a coupla tests... and the next thing is straight out of a movie:

If the Flecainide (that is correct spelling) doan do it... they are gonna put me down out and while I am out, they are gonna get them paddles out to jump start me.  Sorta like rebooting your cranky computer.  He says I won't feel anything becuz I'll be out.

*IF* that don't work, then they are gonna go nuclear:  Gonna punch yet another hole in my arm and work a fargin electric blowtorch up into my upper right heart chamber, and BURN the goddamn communist nerve into oblivion.

Hey!  Like I mentioned, I have been shot, stabbed, blown up, run over, poisoned, and insulted.  Now I will be able to add:  "Electrocuted by Paddles"

They can kill me, but they can't eat me -- thass agin the law.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2022)

Here is a pic of the atrial appendix.  Nobody knows why it is there.  It is the protrusion on the upper right that goes nowhere:


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2022)

Break from the scissors.  Damn, it has been a long day and only noon here.  Good day to be trimming though......snow is gently falling outside and I have no desire to go out in it.






back to trimming


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2022)

Now I am tired and shaky and gotta lay down.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

Walt what they are talking about is they might have to do an Ablation. Basically, it scars a place in the heart to stop the bad signals from getting across that area and causing trouble. Most of the time it's my dumbass that does something i shouldn't have that causes me to go into Afib. But if it starts happening all on its own i will have to get an ablation. What sucks is a lot of the time it takes more than one Ablation.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt what they are talking about is they might have to do an Ablation. Basically, it scars a place in the heart to stop the bad signals from getting across that area and causing trouble. Most of the time it's my dumbass that does something i shouldn't have that causes me to go into Afib. But if it starts happening all on its own i will have to get an ablation. What sucks is a lot of the time it takes more than one Ablation.


Yeah.  I know about that one.  It is the last resort.  I may well fargin be there.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 10, 2022)

Up at 4AM.  Still in hot dog AFib. Took the second of my 10 allotted bombers. Hour and a half later, no effect.

I don't dare touch any weed. (Heck, it may help... but if it works the other way...)

A new promise... I am gonna stop whining to you guys. Besides, I am too fargin shaky to type.  See y'all later.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2022)

Yeah Walt weed can definitely contribute to AFib especially if it has any Sativa in it. I can't smoke Sativa's or Hybrids leaning towards Sativa.
I left you a message in the other pm thread. Your AFib is different then mine. Mine would have already killed you by now.
Stay safe bro and get your butt back to the hospital where they can try shocking it back into rhythm.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Up at 4AM.  Still in hot dog AFib. Took the second of my 10 allotted bombers. Hour and a half later, no effect.
> 
> I don't dare touch any weed. (Heck, it may help... but if it works the other way...)
> 
> A new promise... I am gonna stop whining to you guys. Besides, I am too fargin shaky to type.  See y'all later.


Take care my friend, you are needed here!

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Up at 4AM.  Still in hot dog AFib. Took the second of my 10 allotted bombers. Hour and a half later, no effect.
> 
> I don't dare touch any weed. (Heck, it may help... but if it works the other way...)
> 
> A new promise... I am gonna stop whining to you guys. Besides, I am too fargin shaky to type.  See y'all later.






take it easy Unca , sit under a coconut tree or dip your toes in some ocean water….we love ya Bud


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Up at 4AM.  Still in hot dog AFib. Took the second of my 10 allotted bombers. Hour and a half later, no effect.  I don't dare touch any weed. (Heck, it may help... but if it works the other way...)  A new promise... I am gonna stop whining to you guys. Besides, I am too fargin shaky to type.  See y'all later.



Sending healing thoughts brother!  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## pute (Mar 10, 2022)

Morning OFC.  -7 at the airport at sunrise.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  -7 at the airport at sunrise.


And to think, I was going to whine about it only being 28.

Take care, Walter. Come back when ya feel better and have some more stories for us.


----------



## Witchking (Mar 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And to think, I was going to whine about it only being 28.
> 
> Take care, Walter. Come back when ya feel better and have some more stories for us.


At least the sun's been out and no snow on the ground.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 10, 2022)

Witchking said:


> At least the sun's been out and no snow on the ground.


There will be when you wake up in the morning.


----------



## pute (Mar 10, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

Good night, Pute and anybody still awake.


----------



## ness (Mar 11, 2022)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 11, 2022)

Good morning ness2 and all the rest of you wankers


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Morning old bastards and Ness.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 11, 2022)

man oh man , isn’t it great to wake up , turn on the electronic device and watch golf , at 6am!

don’t wake me up if I am dreaming!


----------



## ness (Mar 11, 2022)

It's time to triple up on appointments and shopping on the same day.  Is there going to be an end to this madness?  

Rainy day ahead of me.  I love the rain.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 11, 2022)

Goooode mawning ya'll!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 11, 2022)

I filled up the Jeep, even though it was only about half down, to get it as cheaply as possible, while hoping no one drills a hole in our gas tank and steals it.  

We are mostly driving the Ford electric, so our gasoline use is minimal.


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

Morning OFC.  I filled up yesterday! $77....plus I drive a gas hog.    -3 at sunrise....this is the middle of March... holly crap.  Would like to get a walk in if it warms up.  

Light day in the grow...will welcome the day off.  Only problem...when I go down and check in I will find something that needs doing... always something.

Currently enjoying coffee.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

If it gets too bad, I'll just drive the golf cart everywhere I go. I fill the bugger up in the spring, and then fill it up again the next spring.
I asked the salesman what kind of mileage they get. He said he didn't know, but it had to be a 100 or more. 
It doesn't go too fast, but it goes pretty far. I've got a Walmart and a Menard's less than a mile away, a new Aldi's is going in this summer that'll be less than that, and town is three miles away.
Got three Honda Metro scooters that all get 100+ to the gallon. Might have to leave the Rolls in the garage, though.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I filled up the Jeep, even though it was only about half down, to get it as cheaply as possible, while hoping no one drills a hole in our gas tank and steals it.
> 
> We are mostly driving the Ford electric, so our gasoline use is minimal.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

Walt is late for muster this morning. Hope he's OK.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Im thinking he is dealing with that fking Afib shit. Its some bad shit guys and nothing to play with.. Got my results back from my Echo yesterday. Doc said my heart was strong. Everything looks good. Hell my Ejection value was 65. Thats pretty good for a guy who has had 2 heart attacks and open-heart surgery. Doc says its not my Heart,  its my Pipes that have been the problem.

Ejection fraction, or EF, is a measurement that indicates how well your heart is functioning. This number tracks how much blood your heart is pumping out with each contraction. Your ejection fraction is described as a percentage. If you’re healthy, your ejection fraction is generally *between 55% and 70%.*


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

I remember hearing about EF when my brother had his heart attack. He got tested after he'd had a stint and healed up, and his was really low. His oldest daughter, the lawyer, said, "So, what does that mean?"
I said, "That means his next heart attack will be his last."
The boy needs to drop 60 pounds and lose any and all stress he has. He'd lost quite a bit, but put it right back on in a relatively short time.
I've got no room to talk. Wouldn't hurt me to lose 40 myself. Thing is, I've got a very strong heart. The only time mine was ever high is when a cute little blond gal was taking it at the eyeball doc's place. He made the comment that it was high, and I told him to take it again. He did, and it was normal for a guy in his 20s. I told him that when my pulse didn't go up around a little cutie like she was, he'd better get a shovel ready 'cause I'm dead.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Yeah if your EF drops below 50 its not good brother. Ive always been an active guy and in pretty good shape. My problem is my arteries i fked up with all the dumb shit i did..
Doesn't matter how good the pump is if you have clogged pipes. Ask a plumber.


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Be Careful
> And don't get Pregnant


Going thru some old posts and I saw this and it reminded me of a story. A man is home and hears a slight knock on his door and it is little 5year old Tommy . He comes in and says that He and his Little girl Mary want to get married ! He thinks its adorable  . Over a glass of soda the father starts to ask Tommy " Well Tommy where are you both planning to live? " Tommy replies in Marys room because she has a bigger room than I do. The father smiles then  asks Tommy what are you going to do for money? Tommy replied between my allowance and Mary's allowance we should be ok ! The father holds back a laugh then says "Tommy ,what happens when kids come along ? Tommy  replied "Well we have been  lucky so far ..."


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im thinking he is dealing with that fking Afib shit. Its some bad shit guys and nothing to play with.. Got my results back from my Echo yesterday. Doc said my heart was strong. Everything looks good. **** my Ejection value was 65. Thats pretty good for a guy who has had 2 heart attacks and open-heart surgery. Doc says its not my Heart,  its my Pipes that have been the problem.
> 
> Ejection fraction, or EF, is a measurement that indicates how well your heart is functioning. This number tracks how much blood your heart is pumping out with each contraction. Your ejection fraction is described as a percentage. If you’re healthy, your ejection fraction is generally *between 55% and 70%.*


Funny I got a echo yesterday ! seeing my cardio guy next week for the results


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I filled up the Jeep, even though it was only about half down, to get it as cheaply as possible, while hoping no one drills a hole in our gas tank and steals it.
> 
> We are mostly driving the Ford electric, so our gasoline use is minimal.


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im thinking he is dealing with that fking Afib shit. Its some bad shit guys and nothing to play with.. Got my results back from my Echo yesterday. Doc said my heart was strong. Everything looks good. **** my Ejection value was 65. Thats pretty good for a guy who has had 2 heart attacks and open-heart surgery. Doc says its not my Heart,  its my Pipes that have been the problem.
> 
> Ejection fraction, or EF, is a measurement that indicates how well your heart is functioning. This number tracks how much blood your heart is pumping out with each contraction. Your ejection fraction is described as a percentage. If you’re healthy, your ejection fraction is generally *between 55% and 70%.*


thank you ....


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

Time for golf.  Did a little pruning in the grow......easy  day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Time for golf.  Did a little pruning in the grow......easy  day.


If your wife hears you, it'll get a lot busier.


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

While we are talking about Doctors  A  old Jewish couple goes into the Doctors office . The husband is waiting patiently in the waiting room and the wife is in the exam room .  The Doctor is asking the ole gal some medical questions and then asks her " Do you still have intercourse?" She looks the Doctor in the eye and says " I dont know ,I have to ask my husband .." She goes to the waiting room and its packed ,her  being a little deaf yells out to her husband   "Hey Sidney ! Do we still have intercourse ?" The waiting room get quiet enough for to hear a pin drop . He  is also a little deaf and yells back " Selma ! I told you three times ! Blue Cross Blue Shield.. !" ( better when I tell it)


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If your wife hears you, it'll get a lot busier.


genius comment !


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Brings back memories when i was a little boy.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Brings back memories when i was a little boy.
> 
> View attachment 290237


Reminds me of a little store down in Kennett. I might have been around 7or 8. I walked in, looking for a bottle of Coke. Didn't have the kind of coolers they had in Yankeeland, so I asked the owner, "Where's your pop located?"
He looked at me and said, "Sorry sonny, but we can't sell firecrackers in the city limits."
I said, "No sir, I'm looking for a cold Coke."
He busted out laughing and said, "Oh! A sodie! They're in that little red cooler over there."
Guess it was a cultural thing. Soda pop in MO is called "sodie". Still tasted good.


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Brings back memories when i was a little boy.
> 
> View attachment 290237


What a memory ! I think when we were kids soda was a treat and not such a everyday occurrence. Now Im not sure the average kid knows what water tastes like ...


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning ness2 and all the rest of you wankers


Who told you about me ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Anybody had these before. I have never eaten one.


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody had these before. I have never eaten one.
> 
> View attachment 290251


We tried but I think the tomato fairy  cast her blight spell or too much rain spell that year ....


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

What strain of mater is that Hopper.   I am planting Cherokee Purple, Beef Steak and Early Girl's this year.


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

Just finished my walk....back to golf


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Just finished my walk....back to golf



what golf?

those sumbioatches got rained out

golf on Monday


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 11, 2022)

pute said:


> What strain of mater is that Hopper.   I am planting Cherokee Purple, Beef Steak and Early Girl's this year.




good choices except the beef steak and early girl…

we are going with Cherokee purps , black krims which are Crimean ( showing my solidarity with the Federation of Russia ) maters , and about 3 different varieties of cherry tomatoes


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

Only reason for the early girls is salads ant they finish sooner.  I like the Beefsteak because the are firm and not juicy.  Cherokee Purple is the best mater in earth.


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what golf?
> 
> those sumbioatches got rained out
> 
> golf on Monday


I found that out.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 11, 2022)

pute said:


> I found that out.



yeah , and I hate watching reruns so it’s WGT for me


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Only reason for the early girls is salads ant they finish sooner.  I like the Beefsteak because the are firm and not juicy.  Cherokee Purple is the best mater in earth.




yeah , I get that , we got a short season in Colorado for maters

i think out here we can grow a week o her than you mile high boys

i tried to grow maters up in Victor , 10,000 feet but that didn’t work

if you like the Cherokee you will like the krims too


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 11, 2022)

Watching Golf



Almost as fun as watching Bowling


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Watching Golf
> 
> 
> 
> Almost as fun as watching Bowling




especially after dropping a tab of orange sunshine


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Yeah Weedlord is just going to use his AudioGeneral account. Everybody knows who Audio is so there is no reason for it.
Post away my friend.


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

Roster, stiggy, gone, toolman,  audiogeneral and weedlord....all these names to choose from.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 11, 2022)

Let confusion rein!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

It's going to be AudioGeneral. Nobody needs more than one account if things are good. AudioGeneral is good. 
Now what do you think about 4 way stop signs.


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

Blame me


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

Say tuned.


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2022)

I forgot Joe


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 11, 2022)

pute said:


> I forgot Joe


Really? I emailed weedhopper my drivers lic. .I thought i made a little bit of a difference here . We never had issues ....


----------



## Witchking (Mar 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> There will be when you wake up in the morning.


And so it was. lol


----------



## Bubba (Mar 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Brings back memories when i was a little boy.
> 
> View attachment 290237


Right down the street from my Grandmother's house in Mayfield Kentucky was Frances's market, same sort of place. I can still see the Bunny Bread advertising that was somehow put on the screen of the big screen front door.  Had bell on it when door opened. The pop machine was one of those you opened from the top, like a cooler. You put the coins in and threaded the bottle through the pattern until it came out.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Reminds me of a little store down in Kennett. I might have been around 7or 8. I walked in, looking for a bottle of Coke. Didn't have the kind of coolers they had in Yankeeland, so I asked the owner, "Where's your pop located?"
> He looked at me and said, "Sorry sonny, but we can't sell firecrackers in the city limits."
> I said, "No sir, I'm looking for a cold Coke."
> He busted out laughing and said, "Oh! A sodie! They're in that little red cooler over there."
> Guess it was a cultural thing. Soda pop in MO is called "sodie". Still tasted good.


Yup. Differences: "Soda" this is a combination of "pop" (which is the same as "soda pop") and ice cream. Soda pop of course becomes "sodie pop."  If you go further south, (of mason Dixon line) you just want an RC cola and a Moonpie.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2022)

Man I use to live Moon Pies.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yup. Differences: "Soda" this is a combination of "pop" (which is the same as "soda pop") and ice cream. Soda pop of course becomes "sodie pop."  If you go further south, (of mason Dixon line) you just want an RC cola and a Moonpie.
> 
> Bubba


Drank a lot of RC when Coke changed its recipe, which got changed back rather quickly. Always tasted half way between Coke and (yuck) Pepsi.

I could drink paddy water quicker than I could drink Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> The pop machine was one of those you opened from the top, like a cooler. You put the coins in and threaded the bottle through the pattern until it came out.
> 
> Bubba


Yep, that's the one. Never saw one like it up north. It was either the big old stand up machines out doors or the glass door coolers like you see today.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

wake up all you outlaws , bunko steerers , gypsies , and nomads , we are burning daylight


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm up you mean old bastard. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm up you mean old bastard. Yehaaaaaaaaa




relax Bro with a fresh cup of coffee


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

Time to get off my phone and out of the chair to make decaf coffee. Yeah


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Isn't decaf coffee kinda like sugar free chocolate cake?  Or worse, like non alcohol beer?


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Extra caffeine for me....I don't do mornings well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Isn't decaf coffee kinda like sugar free chocolate cake?  Or worse, like non alcohol beer?


Can't do chocolate either


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 12, 2022)

you need to rotate stock weekly ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

That's some funny stuff right there!


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 12, 2022)

My Idea of Biker Chicks ....


----------



## audiogeneral (Mar 12, 2022)

Audiogeneral will no longer be a member . I will be  off overseas to make pizza for the cause. I enjoyed our brief interlude and will be leaving you in the hands of joeb631a . My friends call him  joe for short ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 12, 2022)

Ain't Vela Luka a little fishing town in the Adriatic somewhere?  Packrat memory tingle...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

Yes it is! It is a village on the Island of Korcula . It was where my grandfather was born. I and my Father visited there when I was in 7th grade. First to Dubrovnik then to Splitt ,Zagreb. First time ever on a plane .
We stayed at the hotel Excelsior and I fished the Adriatic ,caught squat
It was what my  Father named our boat after !


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Good to see ya, Joe!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, that's the one. Never saw one like it up north. It was either the big old stand up machines out doors or the glass door coolers like you see today.


Problem with the old uprights, you could use a bottle opener to open bottle, pours into cup.  Those little 8 oz bottles of coke.  Remember chocolate soldier?  southern thing, like Yahoo.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

audiogeneral said:


> Audiogeneral will no longer be a member . I will be  off overseas to make pizza for the cause. I enjoyed our brief interlude and will be leaving you in the hands of joeb631a . My friends call him  joe for short ...


We saw you in that closet...

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2022)

1st we thought AudioGeneral was Roster but Roster is Weedlord.
Either way glad your having fun. Yeah Joeb fits you better.
I thought AudioGeneral was going to sale radios or something.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> 1st we thought AudioGeneral was Roster but Roster is Weedlord.
> Either way glad your having fun. Yeah Joeb fits you better.
> I thought AudioGeneral was going to sale radios or something.




this feels like Who’s On First?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Those cooler types weren't theft proof, either. I remember later in the week going back and finding an empty bottle in the racks. I told the owner behind the counter and he laughed. He said some of the poorer kids would come in with a church key, pop the top while the bottle was still in the rack, and put two straws together and suck it dry.
He didn't seem too upset. Nice old man.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Where there is a will to drink free pop there is a way.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this feels like Who’s On First?


Im never first but never last either ....!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Those cooler types weren't theft proof, either. I remember later in the week going back and finding an empty bottle in the racks. I told the owner behind the counter and he laughed. He said some of the poorer kids would come in with a church key, pop the top while the bottle was still in the rack, and put two straws together and suck it dry.
> He didn't seem too upset. Nice old man.


I remember in some news thing years ago about some people were complaining about people buying soda with food stamps. A woman explained that some times a glass of soda is all a poor kid  ever gets as a treat .....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good to see ya, Joe!


Thank you ! Its nice to be seen !


----------



## giggy (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm starting to feel human again. Finally got some solid food down today. Took sick Wed. morning which sux. Hope to be on in the morn.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

Be advised ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

giggy said:


> I'm starting to feel human again. Finally got some solid food down today. Took sick Wed. morning which sux. Hope to be on in the morn.


That sucks. Did ya get 'ronaed or just stomach flu? Pissed the wife off lately?

Glad to hear yer on the mend.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 12, 2022)

giggy said:


> I'm starting to feel human again. Finally got some solid food down today. Took sick Wed. morning which sux. Hope to be on in the morn.


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

Take two aspirins ,hydrate and call me in the morning ...


----------



## ness (Mar 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Brings back memories when i was a little boy.
> 
> View attachment 290237



Hopper do you snap the pictures?  Nice.  More coffee and a bowl.


----------



## ness (Mar 13, 2022)

Morning fellow Cannabis growers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2022)

Copy image and paste or download the image and then download file to here.
Most those pics comes from a FB group I'm on called Appalachian Mountains. Mostly bunch of Hillbillies and Country folks.


----------



## ness (Mar 13, 2022)

Good eye.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

Bubba said:


> We saw you in that closet...
> 
> Bubba


really wasnt hard too ,my asz kinda filled it out !


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

Morning everybody, the sun is shining it's gonna be a good day.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning fellow Cannabis growers.


Good Morning ! nice to see you ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, the sun is shining it's gonna be a good day.


it was just a rumor !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Man I use to live Moon Pies.





Hippie420 said:


> Drank a lot of RC when Coke changed its recipe, which got changed back rather quickly. Always tasted half way between Coke and (yuck) Pepsi. I could drink paddy water quicker than I could drink Dr. Pepper.



Moon pies and RC Cola as a kid here too.



Hippie420 said:


> Yep, that's the one. Never saw one like it up north. It was either the big old stand up machines out doors or the glass door coolers like you see today.





Bubba said:


> Problem with the old uprights, you could use a bottle opener to open bottle, pours into cup.  Those little 8 oz bottles of coke.  Remember chocolate soldier?  southern thing, like Yahoo.



Yup, that's what we had in the 40's and 50's and that is exactly what the kids did.  I liked the chocolate soldiers!



giggy said:


> I'm starting to feel human again. Finally got some solid food down today. Took sick Wed. morning which sux. Hope to be on in the morn.



Hope you are feeling better this morning too brother!  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## pute (Mar 13, 2022)

I am with you Giggy....great day coming.  For the first time since November the snow is mostly gone from the golf course out back....might even see a golfer or two later today.


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

pute from what i saw of it, i bet it is a nice course. of course it was covered in about 2' of snow then. we had snow friday night into saturday morning. it was gone mostly by the end of the day.


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb the sun is shining and going up to 54º today, will be 75º by tuesday.
gw thankx i'm feeling a lot better, still weak but that is how it goes.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 13, 2022)

Good morning all you Cool Cats


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

that's a low tide fore sure.  cool pic.


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

hippie you got your sandals out yet? i really never put away my flip flops.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 13, 2022)

Not yet, but I'm still wearing those little dock shoes without socks. I figured it would be sandal weather (for me, anyhoo), but it's currently 22 degrees here, so I'll wait.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I am with you Giggy....great day coming.  For the first time since November the snow is mostly gone from the golf course out back....might even see a golfer or two later today.


When I worked out east they had a nice short nine course Poxabogue . One time  another electrician and I  jumped in the middle of a course called Shinnecock Hills where they have the open . You needed a rocket launcher to go over a road . It is a very exclusive course big dollar club  DTrump played there . They were not very nice  when they stopped us and evidently  prejudice to electricians so I made up my mind then and there I am not joining ,even if they call me up and ask me ( they never did ..)


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 13, 2022)

I did some work with a company on Warwick Hills in Grand Blanc, MI. Got free passes to golf (I don't) and free tickets to the now defunct Buick Open. Can't remember who I gave them to, but they acted like they were Wonka Bar Golden Tickets. Meh.......


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

What a pain in the asz ! In the am there is traffic backed up the the main highway from all the tradesmen going to service the rich.When they had the open they made 2 lanes coming in in the am and 2 lanes in the afternoon. They built a bridge to go over the main road for people ,


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

we have robert trent jones courses around here, never stepped foot on one. we have a big show at greystone every year.


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

man i hated to lose a hour, but it will be nice to have daylight at a later hour. time change sux.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


> man i hated to lose a hour, but it will be nice to have daylight at a later hour. time change sux.


Me too ! I sat down for three hours thinking about it and realized there was nothing I could do !!


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


> we have robert trent jones courses around here, never stepped foot on one. we have a big show at greystone every year.


I let Brandt play for me.  Hadda pass the torch... He can hit a clay pigeon with a golf ball and a 3-iron. I wanted to give the kid a chance in the spotlight.
(*ahem*) <-- That's another turd I'll haveta smoke in Purgatory.







			https://videos.dailymail.co.uk/video/bc/rtmp_uds/1418450360/2014/10/06/1418450360_3824161013001_Golf-Skeet.mp4


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 13, 2022)

If you've ever smoked Egyptian tobacco, you've already smoked turds, or turd cured, anyhoo. Not too many trees over there for wood fires, so dried camel dung is the ticket. Yuck.

He ll of a golfer, though!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

One must make ones self happy ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> View attachment 290384


I  am worried about jussi ,now do i need to worry about you too ?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 13, 2022)

Wake Up


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Not yet, but I'm still wearing those little dock shoes without socks. I figured it would be sandal weather (for me, anyhoo), but it's currently 22 degrees here, so I'll wait.


I have a pair and they are comfortable .but they make my feet look fat ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


> hippie you got your sandals out yet? i really never put away my flip flops.





Hippie420 said:


> Not yet, but I'm still wearing those little dock shoes without socks. I figured it would be sandal weather (for me, anyhoo), but it's currently 22 degrees here, so I'll wait.


I wear fisherman's sandals year around and as we speak.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

"Try not to become a man of success, but rather try to become a man of value." Albert Einstein - Physicist  , Electrician (1879 - 1955)


----------



## boo (Mar 13, 2022)

I live in florida, don't wear sandals ever...can't deal with sandy feet...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 13, 2022)

Only problem I ever had in FL wearing sandals was a damned fire ant. Bit me right on top of my big toe. I see why they call 'em fire ants.


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

^^^them little buggers are bad a$$, you should see it when it floods. The ants become islands of terror


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

boo said:


> I live in florida, don't wear sandals ever...can't deal with sandy feet...


Hello my brother, hope your doing well. One day I would love to get down your way to meet you and Carty. Have you heard anything from brother drift? I guess I need to go find him and believe I know where too. When I walk in the sand if it is dry I go barefoot but when I hit wet sand I wear my flip flops. My mom called em my dress shoes. Funny thing is we used to call em thongs, and had brand name sandals called titties.


----------



## ness (Mar 14, 2022)

Morning Old Farts I love my flip flops.  They don't make them like they used to.  
Getting ready to start this day.  Looks like I'll be out in the yard for a while weeding the weeds.


----------



## giggy (Mar 14, 2022)

Morning Ness and the rest. Getting ready to head back to the grind. Yall have a great one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

Morning gang. Bout time to get ready for work. Got a few minutes fore I get my ass up.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 14, 2022)

boo said:


> I live in florida, don't wear sandals ever...can't deal with sandy feet...


BLEAHHH.  Walking offa the beach with pieces of sand, shell, scritchy crap betwixt my piggies is horribobble.  Herself doesn't seem to care about being sand-footed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

Never liked flip flops cause the bastards bugged my toes or got sweaty and slipped off my feet. Would rather be bare footed.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never liked flip flops cause the bastards bugged my toes or got sweaty and slipped off my feet. Would rather be *bare footed*.


Not on a Floriduh beach, Weedy... Burn the skin offa your piggies.

While we are on the subject:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

I watched every one of his movies a thousand times, had all his books and posters when i was a young man.
Walt i lived in Florida a sweated my ass off on the beach fishing. And yeah i got burned a time or two.  

Hows your Afib bro?


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 14, 2022)

!st time you set foot in that blk sand you will see the light LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Not on a Floriduh beach, Weedy... Burn the skin offa your piggies.
> 
> While we are on the subject:
> View attachment 290395


And he regularly slapped Chuck Norris around..............................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> !st time you set foot in that blk sand you will see the light LOL



Or Goat Heads, like where I grew up barefooted during the summers.

PS:  We called the flip flop, come alongs, et al, Zori.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

Chuck was a badass. 6 time world champ in his weight class if im not mistaken.

Norris earned his first World Middleweight Karate Championship title in 1968. Proving to be one of the greatest fighters in martial arts, he defended this title five more times. He decided to retire after his 1974 victory.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Chuck was a badass. 6 time world champ in his weight class if im not mistaken.
> 
> Norris earned his first World Middleweight Karate Championship title in 1968. Proving to be one of the greatest fighters in martial arts, he defended this title five more times. He decided to retire after his 1974 victory.


Chuck even offered to help break Roster out , I always loved Chuck...........


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Not on a Floriduh beach, Weedy... Burn the skin offa your piggies.
> 
> While we are on the subject:
> View attachment 290395


Not to brag but you should see what I can do with one hand ,and I can eat 2 & 1/2 lbs of rice pudding less time than a commercial...forget chopsticks ...


----------



## Bubba (Mar 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Not on a Floriduh beach, Weedy... Burn the skin offa your piggies.
> 
> While we are on the subject:
> View attachment 290395


In my younger kenpo days, I did them off my thumbs. Wish I hadn't. Arthritic thumbs now. I could hit a cinder block wall full strength. I'm sure that didn't help. Young and dumb I was. But I could knock out punch.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Not to brag but you should see what I can do with one hand ,and I can eat 2 & 1/2 lbs of rice pudding less time than a commercial...forget chopsticks ...


Obviously you have never seen me chug chilli through a funnel.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Chuck even offered to help break Roster out , I always loved Chuck...........
> View attachment 290397


I remember him fight Bill "superfoot" somebody or the other.  Wallace? That's not it...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Chuck even offered to help break Roster out , I always loved Chuck...........
> View attachment 290397


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> In my younger kenpo days, I did them off my thumbs. Wish I hadn't. Arthritic thumbs now. I could hit a cinder block wall full strength. I'm sure that didn't help. Young and dumb I was. But I could knock out punch.
> 
> Bubba


I was good at shots on target !


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Old Farts I love my flip flops.  They don't make them like they used to.
> Getting ready to start this day.  Looks like I'll be out in the yard for a while weeding the weeds.


You can help me weed mine, but you gotta bring a snow shovel.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never liked flip flops cause the bastards bugged my toes or got sweaty and slipped off my feet. Would rather be bare footed.


Never cared for flip flops myself. I'm a sandal boy. Sand? That's what they make fingers for. Getting snow between your toes sucks, though. Once it gets down to 20 or less for a week and we've got 6" or more of snow standing, the sandals go up and the dock shoes go on.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

one down ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

Joe dont forget the other PM for Political stuff.
Thanks


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Joe dont forget the other PM for Political stuff.
> Thanks


I dont think Im on it anymore ,and I was not going to ask until  joeb631a got vetted


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

Whoops. My bad. Just be cool don't wanna hurt anybody's feelings on the open forum.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Whoops. My bad. Just be cool don't wanna hurt anybody's feelings on the open forum.


no problem  thats what im not here for



 I would like to invite my new trainer for coffee if it is ok ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

Thanks, brother. Much apricated.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

Just sittin' here, smoking some bubble and gnawing on a couple of pieces of Beemans gum and figuring out what kid of debauchery I'm going to get into today.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I watched every one of his movies a thousand times, had all his books and posters when i was a young man.
> Walt i lived in Florida a sweated my ass off on the beach fishing. And yeah i got burned a time or two.
> 
> Hows your Afib bro?


My BP is not any lontger a calliope**, and my pulse rate is 55-65 <-- YAY.

**Scooter slid me some pills -- and immediately went out shopping.  Came home with a fargin GALLON of real pistashio nut ice cream, gooey macadamia nut cookies, a big box of sexy chocolates, and a fancy cake of some kind.  Seems he detected what the other (low-brow-for commoners docs} did not notice.  It was not just AFib, but another condition that is cured by:

Get this:  Zerio alcohol of any kind at any time.  Lotsa yummy high-end sweets like bakery and real ice cream (especially pistachio because that is the ice cream with the most sugar in it).

I discovered IO freakin' LOVE  pistachio nut ice cream (not "yogurt", not ice milk, not any knock-offs. 

The result:  The readings over the last 12 hours are wonderful --
*5AM* *3/12*:   127/72  Pulse: 55  <--TINS, Pilgrims!!
10:45 AM:    132/80  Pulse: 60
1:30 PM:      123/76  Pulse: 69
4:00 PM:       135/74  Pulse: 65
---------------------------------------
*3/13 7:00 AM*: *148/98 *Pulse:* 98*  Took a sekrit Scotty pill (1 every 12 hrs as needed}
Scooter stuffed me with pistachio ice cream and gum-yummy macadamia nut cookies.
10:00 AM144/56 Pulse 58  (Lotsa better)
5:00 PM 132/75 Pulse 58 <-- Sooper better
9:00 PM 107/54  Pulse 58 <-- Absolutely ideal!!!
---------------------------------------------------
* Today: 8:00 AM:  122/75 Pulse 55

Awright.  There's gotta be a downside, right?  *
This Sooper Pill that Scooter gave me to take twice a day puts me to fargin sleep.  I am cheatin', callin' it a downside.  The sleep is blissful, and it is the reason (Scotty knows) that my Blood Pressure was going nuts and causing the contnual AFib was that the AFib was interfering with real sleep

A vicious cycle.

And he is breaking it with ice cream/cookies/candies <-- My bod needs sugar to beat this.

Now hear this:  It is NOT a bad idea to send your Precious Royalty Lady to work for fifteen years to in order to send your genius fargin kid to Med School.  Being a Board Certified, 35-years-experience superdoc puts him where the other docs come to him for advice.  

He had seen this phenomenon before... and acted on it with his old man.  After the blood thinners, and after the heartbeat regulatory pills... the wrap-up cure the docs in the horsepistol did NOT know was the next augmentation to treatment is:

Sugar and sleep in massive doses.  

Scusa while I take yet another nap.

Oh.  I axed him about my brother Boo's finest: "Go for it, and tell him he helped."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So there it is @boo... ya fukkin did it agin, savin' yer Brother Waltie's old ass. Who'da known? That's two.


----------



## giggy (Mar 14, 2022)

Roster I figure you'll get tired of arguing with yourself sooner or later. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

My Wife gives me shit sometimes cause she will here me talking shit to myself in the garage because i cant find a tool im looking for. 
I have my evil side and my good side. Probably a little lacking on the good side but who's counting.
Where is Roster. All i see is Weedlord.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just sittin' here, smoking some bubble and gnawing on a couple of pieces of Beemans gum and figuring out what kid of debauchery I'm going to get into today.





WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 290428


gonna borrow it !


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2022)

Back from my daily walk......now gonna go and wash my truck.  Then watch the finish to the Players.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 290427


dont care if she drinks coffee ..


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just sittin' here, smoking some bubble and gnawing on a couple of pieces of Beemans gum and figuring out what kid of debauchery I'm going to get into today.


it depends if you are naked or not ....


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2022)

Went to the car wash......fricken line ......will try again later. 

@ Hippie.....so what did kind of debauchery did you decide to get yourself into?


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2022)

Morning everybody time to get the day started. H-ell I don't want to either.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2022)

Me either. Just laying here. I'll get my ass up shortly.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## ness (Mar 15, 2022)

pass, pass

Morning troops.  I'm getting ready to go outside for the morning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2022)

Morning ya mean old fkers. Im at the office and ready for another boring-ass day. Most of my projects are done. Only have four jobs going now. Two in Ft Smith Arkansas and One in Muskogee Oklahoma, and one in OKC Oklahoma.
Every time i go to Oklahoma there are dispensaries everywhere. Almost glad they don't have them in Texas. They would fk up the market. Fking State Government and Taxes. Go figure


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

r-gif-1.gif


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2022)

Thank you.


----------



## gardentroll (Mar 15, 2022)

Morn u old fugers   not a Clue whats goin on here ,me dont want to know


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2022)

Nothing to worry about my friend. Time for coffee. Cant have a bowl because im at work and the ppl in the office might not appreciate it.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My BP is not any lontger a calliope**, and my pulse rate is 55-65 <-- YAY.
> 
> **Scooter slid me some pills -- and immediately went out shopping.  Came home with a fargin GALLON of real pistashio nut ice cream, gooey macadamia nut cookies, a big box of sexy chocolates, and a fancy cake of some kind.  Seems he detected what the other (low-brow-for commoners docs} did not notice.  It was not just AFib, but another condition that is cured by:
> 
> ...


Didn't you see Ricky come back to life from common trailer park boys? Coma, brain dead...until they blew weed smoke in his ventilator and he woke up! That show is all real right?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nothing to worry about my friend. Time for coffee. Cant have a bowl because im at work and the ppl in the office might not appreciate it.


I'm in that boat.....

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

Good Morning Folks !
"No one is useless in this world who lightens the burdens of another." Charles Dickens - Writer, Electrician  (1812 - 1870)


----------



## pute (Mar 15, 2022)

Morning OFC. What, you can't smoke at work....what a jip.  Do they still drug test these days?  I never required a drug test.  I smoked so they could as well.....just not at work.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. What, you can't smoke at work....what a jip.  Do they still drug test these days?  I never required a drug test.  I smoked so they could as well.....just not at work.


I have drug tested a lot and found I liked most of them . After my tango with the law ,I had to take drug tests and stay clean of thc. The probation people were and treated me the same way I treated them , most excellently .I would tell the po its the only test I have passed in 45 years.... I was treated like a gentleman .


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 15, 2022)

Good morning, Old Farts. Warmer here, but looks like Transylvania out my window. Guess I can't have it all, so I'll take the warmer.

Going to practice my alcohol intake today so I can take a little shock off of my liver come St. Patty's Day. It's one of my favorite holidays. Everybody's drunk and rowdy, but you never see a fight or a bad attitude. Love it!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning, Old Farts. Warmer here, but looks like Transylvania out my window. Guess I can't have it all, so I'll take the warmer.
> 
> Going to practice my alcohol intake today so I can take a little shock off of my liver come St. Patty's Day. It's one of my favorite holidays. Everybody's drunk and rowdy, but you never see a fight or a bad attitude. Love it!


be careful and wear clean underwear ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

Met her in Siesta Key , She is a latte girl ,I said I dont know if these folks have latte ,but I will ask ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> be careful and wear clean underwear ...


Ain't worn drawers since '68.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ain't worn drawers since '68.


Not true Now you ward off the Aliens with them


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

@bigsur51 
Last time as a teen wearing his


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

Can not leave out Bubba and Joeb




Guess which one is Joeb


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ain't worn drawers since '68.


me2 !


WeedLord said:


> @bigsur51
> Last time as a teen wearing his
> View attachment 290483


Bold Color !


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Can not leave out Bubba and Joeb
> View attachment 290484
> 
> Guess which one is Joeb


I think the one on the left !


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I think the one on the left !


You did not need Glasses until in your forty's


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> You did not need Glasses until in your forty's


contacts Brother ,contacts ..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have drug tested a lot and found I liked most of them . After my tango with the law ,I had to take drug tests and stay clean of thc. The probation people were and treated me the same way I treated them , most excellently .I would tell the po its the only test I have passed in 45 years.... I was treated like a gentleman .


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2022)

gardentroll said:


> Morn u old fugers   not a Clue whats goin on here ,me dont want to know


Hey gt hope you and straw are doing well. I got your email so at least I can get in touch with you now.


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2022)

Man some dumba$$ forgot he had lodge tonight.


----------



## giggy (Mar 16, 2022)

Ok boys and girls it's time for the humpday show. They only get half a day from me today, the doctor gets the rest. Now yalls turn to roll out. So morning and time for wake and bake.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 16, 2022)

Dental cleaning this morning and adjustments to my upper plate.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Dental cleaning this morning and adjustments to my upper plate.
> 
> View attachment 290516



all the best!

I had a dentist visit yesterday in the big city , had a 20 year old filling fall out 

they fixed me right up….seems I have a bad case of my gums receding and some roots are exposed on a molar and when i breath in air across the tooth e it hurts like a sum b

the bad news is the dentist said theirs nothing she can do about it and I’ll just have to suffer through it unless I want it pulled……..

pfffffffttt!


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## pute (Mar 16, 2022)

Morning OFC. Happy hump day.  I will be on the run today.  Visiting a friend,  picking up my boat motor and out to dinner.  All this with another winter moving into the area.  Working in the grow first thing though.   

I need copious amounts of coffee....


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 16, 2022)

Morning gang. Got in a LOT of pre-St. Patty's Day practice yesterday. Hoo, boy did I. Last thing I remember was taking the fifth rip off the bubble pipe while seatbelted to the bed. 'Twas an early night, for sure.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 16, 2022)

good morning 


let’s dance


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 16, 2022)

This reminds me of a couple of guys......


----------



## Bubba (Mar 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. What, you can't smoke at work....what a jip.  Do they still drug test these days?  I never required a drug test.  I smoked so they could as well.....just not at work.


Never been drug tested. Never had to. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I think the one on the left !


Correct. I've got his nutt sak under the table.

Bubba


----------



## Witchking (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

giggy said:


> Ok boys and girls it's time for the humpday show. They only get half a day from me today, the doctor gets the rest. Now yalls turn to roll out. So morning and time for wake and bake.


am I too late?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 16, 2022)

Damn. Got quiet in here early.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn. Got quiet in here early.


negative on that ..


----------



## ness (Mar 17, 2022)

Morning Old Farts Club.  Happy Saint Patrick's Day.
 I got a buzzy day.  For now it's coffee and a bowl.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Old Farts Club.  Happy Saint Patrick's Day.
> I got a buzzy day.  For now it's coffee and a bowl.


Good Morning My Wild Irish Rose ..!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

"We should every night call ourselves to an account: What infirmity have I mastered today? What passions opposed? What temptation resisted? What virtue acquired? Our vices will abate of themselves if they be brought every day to the shrift." Lucius Annaeus Seneca - Philosopher, Statesman, Dramatist , Electrician  (5 BC - 65 AD)


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2022)

Happy St. Patty's Day, my fellow old farts. Gonna be an early day. The pub opens at noon, and I don't feel like standing, so I'll be there scratching on the door at 11:55.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Never been drug tested. Never had to.
> 
> Bubba


Only on Parole.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Only on Parole.


I had to, twice. First one was to work on a new GM Cadillac line in Lansing. Any time I'm working that far out of town, I carry at least a grand in cash in my front pocket. Say you run across some highway debris and pop all 4 tires. Ya got one spare, so you call the closest place and order three to be changed on the road. Gets expensive.
Anyhoo, I go in this trailer, dude hands me a cup and tells me to empty my pockets. I do. There's five south of the border dudes there, and only one speaks English. They eyeball the cash laying there. I go to pick it back up and the dude tells me to leave it! I calmly said, "Fock you."
Went into the bathroom. They'd turned off the water so you couldn't wash your hands, and had put blue stuff in the toilet so you couldn't dip your cup in it to get a "sample". I pissed that cup full, walked out of the bathroom with nothing but capillary action stopping it from spilling, and slammed it down right in front of the dude, getting his clipboard and hand a bit wet. Shot him a smile and walked out.
Did I ever mention that I hate authority?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 17, 2022)

Mean old pissy bastard.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 17, 2022)

Leave the cash? I would have shot him right where he stood. 

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

Morning...the whole city is shut down.   Major snow storm.  Roads are shut down in every direction....  Over a foot of heavy wet snow.  Got nothing going so I will just hunker down and ride it out.  More coming  in a couple days.


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

I scored HIGH on my drug test.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning...the whole city is shut down.   Major snow storm.  Roads are shut down in every direction....  Over a foot of heavy wet snow.  Got nothing going so I will just hunker down and ride it out.  More coming  in a couple days.


Wow ,I was going to comment its getting a little nicer and now starting to crack a window open in the bedroom . With that the air quality has improved and stayed a little  ahead of my dog farting ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2022)

Think I'll take the bus for safety sake....


----------



## giggy (Mar 17, 2022)

Morning everybody, man it came a flood in the big city yesterday and real quick at that. Hope all are well on this fry-day eve. Already got a sweat going, time for a bottle of water.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 17, 2022)

Merry Saint Patrick's day manly brothers and sister women of pulchritude!

Let there be merriment!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2022)

Anybody up for a limerick? 

There once was a girl named Alice
who used a dynamite stick for a phallus.
They found her vagina in South Carolina
and part of her anus in Dallas!


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

Well it's too crappy to do anything outside today. I have the ice I have the product so I'm going to make bubble hash. Better than just sitting around looking out the window.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

In honor of Pute ....


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

Just finished my first pull.  Still snowing.  Watching my daughter alma matter play Mich St in Basketball while working.  At least I am staying busy on this crappy day.

If it would ever stop snowing I would do my snow removal work between the next pull.


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

Second pull done.....no mixer, no fancy pretty boy technique just me my back and a wooden spoon.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2022)

You can forget the go fund me page. I'm back. Perfectly executed surgical strike. I screwed up on the timing of getting there. I usually get there at 14:30-15:00, but last year at St. Patty's Day, at 15:00, it was standing room only. Got there three minutes to opening time. First one through the door. In an hour, there was at least two dozen. By the time I left, you could double that. By 18:00, it'll be hard to find a place in the parking lot, much less a seat in the bar.

Drank my usual plus two shots of Baileys. Let 'em sit 'til I was ready to stand up and leave. Sucked 'em down knowing full well that I'd be home way before they kicked in (app. 4 miles from home). Told the Old Hen that if we had a flat, I was driving it on the rim or she was changing it. 

Great St. Patty's Day. Wish you were all close enough to stick a joint/bowl in your faces and give ya's a big ole hug.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 17, 2022)

20-40 mph winds and sideways snow today


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

Not much wind but about a foot of wet heavy slop.  My snow blower kept getting gummed up.  Two warm days and we do this all over again......spring time in Colorado.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Second pull done.....no mixer, no fancy pretty boy technique just me my back and a wooden spo





pute said:


> Not much wind but about a foot of wet heavy slop.  My snow blower kept getting gummed up.  Two warm days and we do this all over again......spring time in Colorado.
> 
> View attachment 290646


my snow blower just choked ..


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

Here is today's effort.  3 pulls and once dry it will be right at an oz as always.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Old Farts Club.  Happy Saint Patrick's Day.
> I got a buzzy day.  For now it's coffee and a bowl.
> [/QUOTE





pute said:


> Here is today's effort.  3 pulls and once dry it will be right at an oz as always.
> 
> View attachment 290648


wow now that looks interesting. Looks like your day was productive. So I have no idea what this is… All I know is you need ice to make it. I’ll bet it’s good tho…


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Here is today's effort.  3 pulls and once dry it will be right at an oz as always.
> 
> View attachment 290648


In awe...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Well it's too crappy to do anything outside today. I have the ice I have the product so I'm going to make bubble hash. Better than just sitting around looking out the window.


Humm ok, bubble hash…


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> wow now that looks interesting. Looks like your day was productive. So I have no idea what this is… All I know is you need ice to make it. I’ll bet it’s good tho…


Bubble hash.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Bubble hash.


Ok I just read up on it a little. Do you have a machine to agitate it or do you do it old school and exactly how does one agitate without a machine old school. And also how long to dry it?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok I just read up on it a little. Do you have a machine to agitate it or do you do it old school and exactly how does one agitate without a machine old school. And also how long to dry it?


I make a tincture in the freezer with grain. this doesn’t use any solvent just ice Interesting. Do you use trim for this or full on bud? It seems that it would be better with bud right? And smoke it in a bowl like “regular” hash if there is such a thing. I only smoked hash a couple of times.


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I make a tincture in the freezer with grain. this doesn’t use any solvent just ice Interesting. Do you use trim for this or full on bud? It seems that it would be better with bud right? And smoke it in a bowl like “regular” hash if there is such a thing. I only smoked hash a couple of times.


Go to forums, then click on " Coffee Table".  I have a sticky on how I make it.  It is from popcorn buds and sugar leaves.   It is like regular hash.  I use Indica for the hash, I make kief with sativa. The hash is the last thing I smoke at bed time....puts me right to sleep.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Go to forums, then click on " Coffee Table".  I have a sticky on how I make it.


Ok tanx


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I make a tincture in the freezer with grain. this doesn’t use any solvent just ice Interesting. Do you use trim for this or full on bud? It seems that it would be better with bud right? And smoke it in a bowl like “regular” hash if there is such a thing. I only smoked hash a couple of times.







__





						Making Bubble Hash (my way)
					

Slow day here and so I decided to make Bubble Hash.  Was taught how to do this a long time ago.  I have heard about kitchen mixer, cement mixer and other techniques....like everything I do it is the o'l fashioned way.  Simple process and I like keeping things simple.  Getting started.    Since...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 17, 2022)

yep


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Go to forums, then click on " Coffee Table".  I have a sticky on how I make it.  It is from popcorn buds and sugar leaves.   It is like regular hash.  I use Indica for the hash, I make kief with sativa. The hash is the last thing I smoke at bed time....puts me right to sleep.


Good lesson write up. Answered all my questions thanks for the link  Pute. Im getting educated hanging with y’all misfits. Except my day was not productive like yours. rained all day watched basketball and smoked weed.


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good lesson write up. Answered all my questions thanks for the link  Pute. Im getting educated hanging with y’all misfits. Except my day was not productive like yours. rained all day watched basketball and smoked weed.


I watched (tv in my grow) my local team get put on vacation.


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

Oh, I  turned the sound down and listened to Outlaw Country...not that "Pretty Boy"shit in Nashville today.

That is why I love my garden.  TV, Music and my plants.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Oh, I  turned the sound down and listened to Outlaw Country...not that "Pretty Boy"shit in Nashville today.
> 
> That is why I love my garden.  TV, Music and my plants.


I’m not a fan of todays country radio either. Tv music and pants sound good and relaxing to me


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 17, 2022)

Omg!

baklava and Sumatran coffee this afternoon 

doesn’t get much better


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Omg!
> 
> baklava and Sumatran coffee this afternoon
> 
> doesn’t get much better


I’m glad your loving life Big.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m glad your loving life Big.



thanks!

I forgot to mention the chem91 flavored hooter , goes good with baklava and coffee


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks!
> 
> I forgot to mention the chem91 flavored hooter , goes good with baklava and coffee


i will try a baclava coffee herb mix myself for breakfast in the morning just to see if it’s all what you say.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> i will try a baclava coffee herb mix myself for breakfast in the morning just to see if it’s all what you say.



hahahahhaha!

don’t take my word for it for sure!

your mileage may vary!


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

And your odometer has been maxed out for decades.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Here is today's effort.  3 pulls and once dry it will be right at an oz as always.
> 
> View attachment 290648


How much weed did you up start with?

Bubba


----------



## Witchking (Mar 17, 2022)

pute said:


> I scored HIGH on my drug test.


A+ even...


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 17, 2022)

this evenings sunset after the morning blizzard












@stain ……keep us posted on the tornados , it doesn’t look good for you okies tonight..


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2022)

Bubba said:


> How much weed did you up start with?
> 
> Bubba


Eye balling it .....a little over 1/2 lb.  Keep in mind not big buds. I use everything.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Omg!
> 
> baklava and Sumatran coffee this afternoon
> 
> doesn’t get much better


adding a nice maduro with a nice size  ring gauge would not hurt either ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok I just read up on it a little. Do you have a machine to agitate it or do you do it old school and exactly how does one agitate without a machine old school. And also how long to dry it?


My Mother used to say it didnt take much for me to agitate her so I cant imagine too long ...


----------



## stain (Mar 17, 2022)

@bigsur51 no naderz just a hard rain atm. It should be enough to water the corn in I planted today...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 17, 2022)

Night Folks ..


----------



## boo (Mar 17, 2022)

same here, night folks...


----------



## giggy (Mar 18, 2022)

Alright everybody time to get started. It's fry-day wake and bake.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2022)

Had a sharp quick chest pain in the left upper chest yesterday at the office that was like flipping a light switch. Blurred my vision, got dizzy and damn near passed out. Scared the holy shit out of me. Only lasted about 30 seconds. Was not like any heart attack I've ever had but I know it was my heart because it was almost lights out for a few seconds. 
I'm calling my Cardiologist this morning and most likely checking myself into the hospital. Not going to fk around with this shit. Worries me that it could have been a blood clot passed through a narrowing in a main artery or something. So I might not be on here much today. Too early to call my Doctor this morning.
If I have any problems I'll call for a ride from the EMTs. Don't wanna set in the fking waiting room at the Hospital.
Fking sucks. Just had a echocardiogram and it was good and showed my heart was strong but they don't show problems in arteries. You can have a strong pump but a clogged pipe will screw you every time.
Good thing is because my heart is strong it helps push through clots but if they get stuck your fked if no blood can get by.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Had a sharp quick chest pain in the left upper chest yesterday at the office that was like flipping a light switch. Blurred my vision, got dizzy and damn near passed out. Scared the holy shit out of me. Only lasted about 30 seconds. Was not like any heart attack I've ever had but I know it was my heart because it was almost lights out for a few seconds.
> I'm calling my Cardiologist this morning and most likely checking myself into the hospital. Not going to fk around with this shit. Worries me that it could have been a blood clot passed through a narrowing in a main artery or something. So I might not be on here much today. Too early to call my Doctor this morning.
> If I have any problems I'll call for a ride from the EMTs. Don't wanna set in the fking waiting room at the Hospital.
> Fking sucks. Just had a echocardiogram and it was good and showed my heart was strong but they don't show problems in arteries. You can have a strong pump but a clogged pipe will screw you every time.
> Good thing is because my heart is strong it helps push through clots but if they get stuck your fked if no blood can get by.


When clots get UN-stuck is when they get very dangerous.

You are doing the right thing, Weedie.  NO alcohol (as in "zerio") while you are in the slightest "heart worried" <-- Scooter's flat statement to you.  Free.

If you do not have one, get a BP/Heartrate monitor.

Top of the line, 5-star reviews -- on sale now for a lousy $59.99













						Top 5 Best Blood Pressure Monitors of 2022 - PersonalHealthMonitors.com
					

Top 5 Best Blood Pressure Monitors in 2022Carina MitchellRegistered Occupational Therapist and Senior Product Researcher at PersonalHealthMonitors.comLast updated: February 18, 2022High blood pressure is a serious problem that many people are struggling with. Millions of people have high blood...




					personalhealthmonitors.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2022)

No worries brother. I hardly even ate last night.
I'd rather have a clot stuck in my leg then my Widowmaker.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> adding a nice maduro with a nice size  ring gauge would not hurt either ...




as good as that sounds I have to pass on the madero 

why?

cause I am allergic to tobacco , it triggers bad migraines so I avoid it like the Covid 19


----------



## giggy (Mar 18, 2022)

Hopper please keep us posted brother.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Had a sharp quick chest pain in the left upper chest yesterday at the office that was like flipping a light switch. Blurred my vision, got dizzy and damn near passed out. Scared the holy shit out of me. Only lasted about 30 seconds. Was not like any heart attack I've ever had but I know it was my heart because it was almost lights out for a few seconds.
> I'm calling my Cardiologist this morning and most likely checking myself into the hospital. Not going to fk around with this shit. Worries me that it could have been a blood clot passed through a narrowing in a main artery or something. So I might not be on here much today. Too early to call my Doctor this morning.
> If I have any problems I'll call for a ride from the EMTs. Don't wanna set in the fking waiting room at the Hospital.
> Fking sucks. Just had a echocardiogram and it was good and showed my heart was strong but they don't show problems in arteries. You can have a strong pump but a clogged pipe will screw you every time.
> Good thing is because my heart is strong it helps push through clots but if they get stuck your fked if no blood can get by.


SO GREAT YOU ARE JUMPING ON THAT !  GO SEE YOUR MECHANICS !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Had a sharp quick chest pain in the left upper chest yesterday at the office that was like flipping a light switch. Blurred my vision, got dizzy and damn near passed out. Scared the holy shit out of me. Only lasted about 30 seconds. Was not like any heart attack I've ever had but I know it was my heart because it was almost lights out for a few seconds.
> I'm calling my Cardiologist this morning and most likely checking myself into the hospital. Not going to fk around with this shit. Worries me that it could have been a blood clot passed through a narrowing in a main artery or something. So I might not be on here much today. Too early to call my Doctor this morning.
> If I have any problems I'll call for a ride from the EMTs. Don't wanna set in the fking waiting room at the Hospital.
> Fking sucks. Just had a echocardiogram and it was good and showed my heart was strong but they don't show problems in arteries. You can have a strong pump but a clogged pipe will screw you every time.
> Good thing is because my heart is strong it helps push through clots but if they get stuck your fked if no blood can get by.


Hope you find out soon what’s going on and get it taken care of.


----------



## pute (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No worries brother. I hardly even ate last night.
> I'd rather have a clot stuck in my leg then my Widowmaker.


Damn Hopper, hope you are ok.   Do what you have to do to take care of yourself.  Keep us informed.  Healing vibes sent.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn Hopper, hope you are ok.   Do what you have to do to take care of yourself.  Keep us informed.  Healing vibes sent.


And with this group varying altitudes too....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hahahahhaha!
> 
> don’t take my word for it for sure!
> 
> your mileage may vary!


Ok went with baclava gorilla glue and Trader Joe’s medium blend. Your are right big that’s a pretty good breakfast


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Had a sharp quick chest pain in the left upper chest yesterday at the office that was like flipping a light switch. Blurred my vision, got dizzy and damn near passed out. Scared the holy shit out of me. Only lasted about 30 seconds. Was not like any heart attack I've ever had but I know it was my heart because it was almost lights out for a few seconds.
> I'm calling my Cardiologist this morning and most likely checking myself into the hospital. Not going to fk around with this shit. Worries me that it could have been a blood clot passed through a narrowing in a main artery or something. So I might not be on here much today. Too early to call my Doctor this morning.
> If I have any problems I'll call for a ride from the EMTs. Don't wanna set in the fking waiting room at the Hospital.
> Fking sucks. Just had a echocardiogram and it was good and showed my heart was strong but they don't show problems in arteries. You can have a strong pump but a clogged pipe will screw you every time.
> Good thing is because my heart is strong it helps push through clots but if they get stuck your fked if no blood can get by.



Well sh*t, sorry to hear that brother!  Good to see you dealing with and sending best wishes and healing vibes.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok went with baclava gorilla glue and Trader Joe’s medium blend. Your are right big that’s a pretty good breakfast View attachment 290717


I would want a "Second Breakfast " a legitimate term used by Hobbits  and some other folk ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2022)

Thanks guys. I'm in the hospital in my room. They are going to run a battery of test as usual.
I'm okay so far today. Just a little pain that comes and goes but I'm in good hands. These guys did my open heart surgery in 2013 and my stent in 2019. They have all my records. I live 10 minutes from here. Drove myself.  Didn't want to take an Ambulance from someone that needs it more than me.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks guys. I'm in the hospital in my room. They are going to run a battery of test as usual.
> I'm okay so far today. Just a little pain that comes and goes but I'm in good hands.btgese guys did my open heart surgery in 2013 and my stent in 2019. They have all my records. I live 10 minutes from here.


March ( I think ) is National Prostate Month !  Get one exam when you are admitted and one when you leave. Told to me by someone who is not a doctor  but had one living next door ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks guys. I'm in the hospital in my room. They are going to run a battery of test as usual.
> I'm okay so far today. Just a little pain that comes and goes but I'm in good hands. These guys did my open heart surgery in 2013 and my stent in 2019. They have all my records. I live 10 minutes from here. Drove myself.  Didn't want to take an Ambulance from someone that needs it more than me.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

I remember on of my customers had a outside ash door for the fireplace . Her little bastege of a son put a hose in it and flooded a den with a wood floor .


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2022)

I actually did that to my grandfather's car when I was 4yrs old


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Didn't want to take an Ambulance from someone that needs it more than me.


Not to mention that you could rent a limo and a hooker for the price of the ambulance ride.


joeb631a said:


> March ( I think ) is National Prostate Month !  Get one exam when you are admitted and one when you leave.


Don't tell him that! He won't leave 'til April!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks guys. I'm in the hospital in my room. They are going to run a battery of test as usual.
> I'm okay so far today. Just a little pain that comes and goes but I'm in good hands. These guys did my open heart surgery in 2013 and my stent in 2019. They have all my records. I live 10 minutes from here. Drove myself.  Didn't want to take an Ambulance from someone that needs it more than me.



Excellent!  A good place to be in your condition brother and dramatically improves the odds of our healing dance working!  Waala, waala, waala, waala, waala, ching a ching a ching...............  Supply your own visuals.......


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2022)

Asked the nurse if I could take a shower.She said yes but no phone.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Asked the nurse if I could take a shower.She said yes but no phone.


How about an audience?


----------



## Africanna (Mar 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> March ( I think ) is National Prostate Month !  Get one exam when you are admitted and one when you leave. Told to me by someone who is not a doctor  but had one living next door ...


Had a biopsy on Tuesday under general.  Got results back today - free, no big C!!


----------



## pute (Mar 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> How about an audience?


Hopper, take some pictures for Hippie please.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Hopper, take some pictures for Hippie please.


I was talking about his nurse, ya gumby!


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)

Sponge Bath Time


----------



## giggy (Mar 18, 2022)

HELLO NURSE!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks guys. I'm in the hospital in my room. They are going to run a battery of test as usual.
> I'm okay so far today. Just a little pain that comes and goes but I'm in good hands. These guys did my open heart surgery in 2013 and my stent in 2019. They have all my records. I live 10 minutes from here. Drove myself.  Didn't want to take an Ambulance from someone that needs it more than me.


My dad had something like this years ago. Got to the hospital, and they were going to do that procedure with the thing they stick up leg artery. They went to Mayo every year, and just decided to load up and fly there early. 

All in hospital, tests run. It turned out to be really bad gas and dad was told to shed some weight. Lot of trouble gone to, but you have to.

Hoping yours is nothing as well, dam I hate being in any sort of hospital or medical facility.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Sponge Bath Time
> View attachment 290734


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>



You Crazy
Wifey is Hot


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Sponge Bath Time
> View attachment 290734


Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2022)

Bubba said:


> My dad had something like this years ago. Got to the hospital, and they were going to do that procedure with the thing they stick up leg artery. They went to Mayo every year, and just decided to load up and fly there early.
> 
> All in hospital, tests run. It turned out to be really bad gas and dad was told to shed some weight. Lot of trouble gone to, but you have to.
> 
> ...


I actually am pretty fit but I wish the fk it was gas.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I actually am pretty fit but I wish the fk it was gas.


Hang In There Brother One good fart and you should be fine Im sure of it.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Old Farts Club.  Happy Saint Patrick's Day.
> I got a buzzy day.  For now it's coffee and a bowl.


Nobody sweet Talks Nessy better than me


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 18, 2022)

Skunk piss filled squirt guns at dawn, you knave!


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Skunk piss filled squirt guns at dawn, you knave!


Sounds Kinky


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Sounds Kinky


It don't smell that way.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> It don't smell that way.


So that is what all the toothbrushes are for


----------



## pute (Mar 18, 2022)

Afternoon, hope you are ok Hopper.  Looks like you Rebel Rousers have accomplished a lot today.  I worked in my grow this morning, walked and shot pool in the afternoon.  Time to get Fk'ed up.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> You Crazy
> Wifey is Hot
> View attachment 290737


Wifey is one talented girl .


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Nobody sweet Talks Nessy better than me
> View attachment 290743


you do have a way with words ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 18, 2022)

Nice ending to the week ...


----------



## boo (Mar 18, 2022)

nice ending period...


----------



## pute (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2022)

Yeah Pute I'm okay but my nurse needs a shave.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

I was always skeptical abut getting a prostate exam from a male Doctor. While I was in California and at the Dr. Office there was a female Nurse Practitioner who gave me one . While she is getting me ready she comments "Its not that uncommon for  erection to occur  while I doing this  !" I said I don't think I am going to get a  erection while you do this " The nurse replied 'I may "


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)

@WeedHopper


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 19, 2022)

Alfred E Numan for President


----------



## ness (Mar 19, 2022)

Morning that above ouch.

WeedHopper be well.  Hospital is crowded and no fun.  Hope your home soon.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)

We Have All Done That                    No?
Fucckin OUCH


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 19, 2022)

Let's start this gorgeous new morning off on an upbeat note by hugging the person next to you and stopping to smell the flora...................!










!


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)

Smart Fox , Kind of feel sorry for the lil fella


----------



## ness (Mar 19, 2022)

Hope foxy has a good trip.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I actually did that to my grandfather's car when I was 4yrs old


A little kid put a hose in the window of his father's car.  Friggin car was 18" deep inside.

Wasn't me.  Proof:  I am still alive.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2022)

No question in my mind you were a pain in the ass like I was.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 19, 2022)

If I stepped outa line, Daddy would whup me with a fence rail.  Or run the Buick over me a coupla times.

I stayed purty straight-arrow... Meaning: I never got caught by anybody.  (*snork*)


----------



## pute (Mar 19, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Happy Shatterday.  Will walk as soon as it warms up ant then direct my attention to working on the boat later.  Thinking I have everything now to make the modifications necessary to make it work for me and the son in law.  

He has never learned how to back a trailer....might hook it up and give him a lesson.  Nothing worse than a guy on a boat ramp that doesn't know how to back a trailer.  He better learn quick...ice is starting to come off the lake.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

"It is during our darkest moments that we must focus to see the light." Aristotle - Philosopher , Electrician  (384 - 322 BC)


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning that above ouch.
> 
> WeedHopper be well.  Hospital is crowded and no fun.  Hope your home soon.


Not here. My Room is better than a hotel room and I have room service I shit you not. Best staff and doctors in Texas. One of the best hospitals in the country. I live right down the road. I drove myself to the hospital.
I've been in a few hospitals in my time and none of them even come close.
But I'd much rather be home and in my backyard drinking beer


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> If I stepped outa line, Daddy would whup me with a fence rail.  Or run the Buick over me a coupla times.


You're a bad man, Walt. They put real metal in those Buicks back then, not like this lightweight crap they make today.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Let's start this gorgeous new morning off on an upbeat note by hugging the person next to you and stopping to smell the flora...................!
> 
> View attachment 290774
> View attachment 290775
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> If I stepped outa line, Daddy would whup me with a fence rail.  Or run the Buick over me a coupla times.
> 
> I stayed purty straight-arrow... Meaning: I never got caught by anybody.  (*snork*)


Yeah,,well my dad would shoot me in the knee cap once a week just to get my attention.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Let's start this gorgeous new morning off on an upbeat note by hugging the person next to you and stopping to smell the flora...................!
> 
> View attachment 290774
> View attachment 290775
> ...





 I see yellow flowers and foxes at the Peconic River ,mushrooms not so much


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 290765
> 
> 
> Alfred E Numan for President
> ...






 I wanted to steer this thread back into where it should be . She has agreed to help . Her eyes light up my living room ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 290780


outstanding !


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 290793
> I wanted to steer this thread back into where it should be . She has agreed to help . Her eyes light up my living room ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> View attachment 290796





 Not in the same direction I hoped for so I asked these girls which way to go. I want to go where they go ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

So funny ! my prince of a pup gets up last and strolls in and gets attention and love and says good morning . My honey lets the boy out and he does his business. He comes barreling in to start his day of sleeping . My Honey always yelps at him "WHO NEEDS A HINEY  WIPE !"  I always answer  " Not Me Im Good ! " and I laugh like a child and like its the first time I heard it .. I think the thc is starting to thicken in my brain..
In addition to hearing the racket in  the kitchen of pampering  ,if I did not love him like I do I would get jealous ! He has got it made.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2022)

If you ain't gonna spoil yer pets, there's no sense in having any.

Visibility down to less than a quarter mile due to fog. Hoping Adrian Barbeau will come strolling up. Hope she doesn't bring those crusty old dead sailors with her.....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If you ain't gonna spoil yer pets, there's no sense in having any.
> 
> Visibility down to less than a quarter mile due to fog. Hoping Adrian Barbeau will come strolling up. Hope she doesn't bring those crusty old dead sailors with her.....


I agree ,they really add so much to your life


----------



## pute (Mar 19, 2022)

Time for a walk.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If you ain't gonna spoil yer pets, there's no sense in having any.
> 
> Visibility down to less than a quarter mile due to fog. Hoping Adrian Barbeau will come strolling up. Hope she doesn't bring those crusty old dead sailors with her.....


Any word on Adrian Barbeau yet ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Any word on Adrian Barbeau yet ?


Nope, and the visibility has dropped down to 300 yards. Any time now.....


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)

High


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)

bye


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> bye


why


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)

@WeedHopper They let you out yet or given you prognosis yet?


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2022)

This works well for rednecks, hippies, and drunks, too.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> This works well for rednecks, hippies, and drunks, too.



I remember the first time I saw that and when they asked what should your passenger do when the cops pull you over .i answered it b4 they said it . so  funny !


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2022)

For some reason, when I saw this, I thought of Boo.


----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)

Alright where's everybody at? Time for the Sunday morning wake and bake.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

giggy said:


> Alright where's everybody at? Time for the Sunday morning wake and bake.


gettin mine ca-ca ready give me 3 min


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

She has no coffee but I felt no one would mind because She brought breakfast .


----------



## Witchking (Mar 20, 2022)

Sunday morning folks. Let's have the best day we can even if we are living in bizzaro world and in a clown nation right now. 
Today I am going to get some exercise and play some guitar and chill. 

I gotta go down in the dungeon and get some clipping done this morning, so a few hits of stinky green is in order to prep.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> For some reason, when I saw this, I thought of Boo.



Ha watched this about a week ago , I too thought of Boo................... Haha


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 20, 2022)

giggy said:


> Alright where's everybody at? Time for the Sunday morning wake and bake.




got my KGB coffee and some good weed so let’s go!


----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)

i'm still with yall, been hitting my bowl and fix'n to grab my dr pepper. time for another bowl.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 20, 2022)

Wishing everyone a "bag-o-puppies" day!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 20, 2022)

just waiting for the Valspar to begin….

moar coffee!
moar weed!


----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)

nother bowl gone


----------



## pute (Mar 20, 2022)

Morning, down in the back this morning.  Hurt it working on the boat yesterday.  Great start to the day.


----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)

morning mr pute, looks like it will be a take it easy day for you.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, down in the back this morning.  Hurt it working on the boat yesterday.  Great start to the day.



Ouch!  Commiseration brother!!


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, down in the back this morning.  Hurt it working on the boat yesterday.  Great start to the day.


Learn to bend at the knees next time you lift the boat into the bath with you.
Hope ya keep well quick, I know how I get when my Back goes out.


----------



## pute (Mar 20, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Learn to bend at the knees next time you lift the boat into the bath with you.
> Hope ya keep well quick, I know how I get when my Back goes out.


I know that.... sometimes you forget or get yourself in an awkward position.


----------



## pute (Mar 20, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning mr pute, looks like it will be a take it easy day for you.


I have shit to do.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, down in the back this morning.  Hurt it working on the boat yesterday.  Great start to the day.


your fortunate you have a hot tub.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> your fortunate you have a hot tub.



And a window to throw it out of.............


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 20, 2022)

Saw this pic Over There and it brought up a happy 75-year old memory:







After dinner, I'd go on down with corn cobs, watermelon rinds, etc for the oinks.

And in the barn, three Number 2 grain scoops of meal for the sheepies.  Well here comes little bitty Unca into the barn.  Didn't see 'em coming.  Just as I got in the doorway, a mass of hungry pillows came running in from behind.

I got jammed in the doorway -- caught between several sheep.  Some got past me and tried to get back out (because the troughs were empty).

I was laughing so hard, tears ran down my leg.  Big, animated, fluffies all squooshing me like that doggie (who is also obviously getting a kick out of it!!!)

One of my fave memories.

LATE EDIT ADD: I'd challenge anybody here to try to keep from laughing if they are imprisoned by bouncy sheep-pillows


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Saw this pic Over There and it brought up a happy 75-year old memory:
> 
> View attachment 290893
> 
> ...


I have had  thoughts about being imprisoned by bouncy sheep and never could talk about it till now ...thank you


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

Good night kids ..


----------



## Africanna (Mar 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Saw this pic Over There and it brought up a happy 75-year old memory:
> 
> View attachment 290893
> 
> ...


Australia - where men are men and sheep are nervous


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 21, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Australia - where men are men and sheep are nervous


Australia:  Where they put the hind feet of the sheep into the boots the Aussie is wearing, face the sheep at the edge of a cliff and start to push... that way they get "backed off".


----------



## giggy (Mar 21, 2022)

Alright yall need to get moving this morn, I would say your burning up your daylight but it isn't quite yet. At least have a wake and bake.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 21, 2022)

giggy said:


> Alright yall need to get moving this morn, I would say your burning up your daylight but it isn't quite yet. At least have a wake and bake.


Wake and bake checked off the to do list


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2022)

I'm laying my ass here waiting to see when they are going to take me for the Nuclear Stress Test. Can't eat or drink nothing  until after the test..
Just hope they find out whatever the fk is going on and get it fixed. Can't imagine it just being some fluke happening. That shit was scary. Plus I have noticed I get tired easier lately. Got a feeling I might need a stent. Anyway I will know something today. Really sucks that my heart is as strong as it is but my piping is fked up. All that dumb shit I did as an Outlaw, not to mention the cigarettes back in the day that didn't help. Coke and Tobacco will get your ass every time. I'm just lucky I've always been in good shape and have a strong heart


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm laying my ass here waiting to see when they are going to take me for the Nuclear Stress Test. Can't eat or drink nothing  until after the test.. Just hope they find out whatever the fk is going on and get it fixed. Can't imagine it just being some fluke happening. That shit was scary. Plus I have noticed I get tired easier lately. Got a feeling I might need a stent. Anyway I will know something today. Really sucks that my heart is as strong as it is but my piping is fked up. All that dumb shit I did as an Outlaw, not to mention the cigarettes back in the day that didn't help. Coke and Tobacco will get your ass every time. I'm just lucky I've always been in good shape and have a strong heart



Hang in there brother!  It is good that you've had several days to study for the stress test, so ostensibly you will ace it.............................


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 21, 2022)

Hey @boo !!

Lookit this!  I'd sell my sister into a Turkish brothel for one of these!






Can you just imagine? Yer boogyin' down Route 4 at a leisurely 90, and a Sooper Trooper lights up his winklies to flag you down...

...So you come to a halt, wait until he parks behind you... and rise up and park a moment behind him.  Then leave sideways across the fargin lake to Route 92.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wake and bake checked off the to do list




we are getting there!..
but hey , it is still early so we have lots of time to catch up!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we are getting there!..
> but hey , it is still early so we have lots of time to catch up!


Yes, I think I’ll hold back a little and catch up with you.  I love mondays now


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Australia:  Where they put the hind feet of the sheep into the boots the Aussie is wearing, face the sheep at the edge of a cliff and start to push... that way they get "backed off".


Isn't just a Aussie things .Sicilians were sheep farmers for centuries...


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2022)

Morning OFC. I will wait and join you later on the bake. Makes me lazy and things round here need doing.

Rain snow mix happening outside currently... won't dissapate until tomorrow.  No walk today.

Hopping the best Hopper.  Do what it takes to come out smiling on the other side.

Coffee girls please.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

I would like to introduce my Italian teacher, she drinks espresso...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Isn't just a Aussie things .Sicilians were sheep farmers for centuries...


And we all know what Dennis Hopper said about Sicilians in True Romance 
LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm laying my ass here waiting to see when they are going to take me for the Nuclear Stress Test. Can't eat or drink nothing  until after the test..
> Just hope they find out whatever the fk is going on and get it fixed. Can't imagine it just being some fluke happening. That shit was scary. Plus I have noticed I get tired easier lately. Got a feeling I might need a stent. Anyway I will know something today. Really sucks that my heart is as strong as it is but my piping is fked up. All that dumb shit I did as an Outlaw, not to mention the cigarettes back in the day that didn't help. Coke and Tobacco will get your ass every time. I'm just lucky I've always been in good shape and have a strong heart


Thinking of you today. Hope things are easy to fix once they figure out what’s going on. Hope they bring you some food and drink soon. Making you wait so it tastes better.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2022)

Yep just laying here waiting. I can order breakfast when I get back if they hurry the fk up 
Actually I'm more nervous than anything. Trying to joke to keep myself from stressing.


----------



## ness (Mar 21, 2022)

Morning Old Farts Club another beautiful day.  I love Spring and Fall weather.


----------



## ness (Mar 21, 2022)

it will be over soon Hopper.  I wonder how long before the test gets back to you?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> And we all know what Dennis Hopper said about Sicilians in True Romance
> LOL
> View attachment 290942





WeedLord said:


> And we all know what Dennis Hopper said about Sicilians in True Romance
> LOL
> View attachment 290942



I like my Italian teacher better ...


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2022)

I would be climbing the walls after 3 days in a hospital.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

pute said:


> I would be climbing the walls after 3 days in a hospital.


If you could smoke pot and stay up late and watch MASH would make it a lil better..


----------



## ness (Mar 21, 2022)

MASH is a classic.  Use to watch that show daily.


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2022)

ness2 said:


> MASH is a classic.  Use to watch that show daily.


I have seen every episode a dozen times.  Pretty good at mash trivia.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

pute said:


> I have seen every episode a dozen times.  Pretty good at mash trivia.


I loved MASH  I am a Godfather nut


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I like my Italian teacher better ...


They've got some fine looking ladies for sure, but go skinny dippin' with 'em and they look like they're wearing mink bikinis.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2022)

Ness I'm pretty sure they will be getting back to me today. If they don't see a problem they will kick my ass outta this room.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ness I'm pretty sure they will be getting back to me today. If they don't see a problem they will kick my ass outta this room.


Man whom do you knoiw to get a single bed room
Must be Brandon's Friend


----------



## Bubba (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> And we all know what Dennis Hopper said about Sicilians in True Romance
> LOL
> View attachment 290942



Egg plant

Bubba


----------



## Africanna (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm laying my ass here waiting to see when they are going to take me for the Nuclear Stress Test. Can't eat or drink nothing  until after the test..
> Just hope they find out whatever the fk is going on and get it fixed. Can't imagine it just being some fluke happening. That shit was scary. Plus I have noticed I get tired easier lately. Got a feeling I might need a stent. Anyway I will know something today. Really sucks that my heart is as strong as it is but my piping is fked up. All that dumb shit I did as an Outlaw, not to mention the cigarettes back in the day that didn't help. Coke and Tobacco will get your ass every time. I'm just lucky I've always been in good shape and have a strong heart


Here's hoping the best for you WH.  Hang in there bud


----------



## Bubba (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Man whom do you knoiw to get a single bed room
> Must be Brandon's Friend


When I had my gall bladder out, (right before COVID, literally days before...) I was in a nice room, windows, all by myself. Very nice place, decent food as well. Like room service! Served OXY on regular basis, still hurts like a "10."

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2022)

Just finished feeding and up-potting.  Now Harvest time.  Three plants.  One each day for the next three days.  Just cutting down and hanging....dry trim in about 7 days.  That is when the real work starts.  

Switching from Outlaw Country to Classic Vinyl on Pandora.  When on scissor duty I like the oldies I grew up with....more up beat.


----------



## Africanna (Mar 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They've got some fine looking ladies for sure, but go skinny dippin' with 'em and they look like they're wearing mink bikinis.


Smoke in bed and you'll start a bush fire


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Mar 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> If you could smoke pot and stay up late and watch MASH would make it a lil better..


Yes, weed would make it better. Only there one night, so was not an issue.

Bubba


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

Went in for a sleep study test , watched TV all night 
And they told me I had Sleep Apnea as The techs emerged from a side room wearing sweaters and PJ's .  I told them better check their Cameras again assholes


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2022)

Well I'm back home. They released me a a little bit ago. I didn't have a heart attack and my arteries didn't appear to be narrow enough to have caused the problem. Got to go to my Cardiologist Thursday who will go over the results in more detail. The bad news is nobody knows what the fk caused the problem that damn near turned my lights out. All I know is that it scared the shit outta me and I don't scare easy. Hopefully it was just some fluke shit and maybe it won't happen again.
I'm going to make a few life style changes and see what happens.
My sweetie made me some chicken, mashed potatoes and green beans. Man did it taste good.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well I'm back home. They released me a a little bit ago. I didn't have a heart attack and my arteries didn't appear to be narrow enough to have caused the problem. Got to go to my Cardiologist Thursday who will go over the results in more detail. The bad news is nobody knows what the fk caused the problem that damn near turned my lights out. All I know is that it scared the shit outta me and I don't scare easy. Hopefully it was just some fluke shit and maybe it won't happen again.
> I'm going to make a few life style changes and see what happens.
> My sweetie made me some chicken, mashed potatoes and green beans. Man did it taste good.


Glad you are Home
It will work out takes time, and besides God nor The Devil wants your azz in either place.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Glad you are Home
> It will work out takes time, and besides God nor The Devil wants your azz in either place.


And Of Course Putes needs you to Punish Hippie, JoeB and me when I stir the sheitz


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2022)

Might want to chill bro. Pute hasn't said shit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

God speed and clear sailing, WeedLord.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 21, 2022)

I mean .. uhh .. I mean .. sob sob .. I mean can't we all just get along... sob .. sob


----------



## Patwi (Mar 21, 2022)

ahahahahaha


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2022)

Funny fker.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Mar 21, 2022)

ness2 said:


> MASH is a classic.  Use to watch that show daily.


I don't have satellite/cable. I moved my antenna from the attic to the roof, and now I get to see two episodes every evening


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2022)

Haven't posted much today....to busy watching Peyton Place right here.


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2022)

Actually haven't posted much in the last few days.... waiting for a bomb to drop and it just did.


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

Next time I screw up, just play that clip and we'll call it the "told ya so" video!


----------



## ness (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well I'm back home. They released me a a little bit ago. I didn't have a heart attack and my arteries didn't appear to be narrow enough to have caused the problem. Got to go to my Cardiologist Thursday who will go over the results in more detail. The bad news is nobody knows what the fk caused the problem that damn near turned my lights out. All I know is that it scared the shit outta me and I don't scare easy. Hopefully it was just some fluke shit and maybe it won't happen again.
> I'm going to make a few life style changes and see what happens.
> My sweetie made me some chicken, mashed potatoes and green beans. Man did it taste good.



Glad to hear your home Hopper.  May that not happen again.  

I'm winning down from the day, kicking back watching Outer Limits.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

Loved the Outer Limits and Twilight Zone. Think I remember one called One Step Beyond, too. Always did love anything spooky. That's why I married my wife!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Loved the Outer Limits and Twilight Zone. Think I remember one called One Step Beyond, too. Always did love anything spooky. That's why I married my wife!


Remember " How to serve man " ?


----------



## ness (Mar 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Loved the Outer Limits and Twilight Zone. Think I remember one called One Step Beyond, too. Always did love anything spooky. That's why I married my wife!



I remember when I was a kid, my mom work night so did my stepfather, they were in the restaurant business.  So, they got home after the TV went off in the morning, you remember that.  I watch all those spooky shows and back in those days as a kid they were spooky.  All ways slept on the couch until mom got home.  I wouldn't go upstairs until she was home.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I remember when I was a kid, my mom work night so did my stepfather, they were in the restaurant business.  So, they got home after the TV went off in the morning, you remember that.  I watch all those spooky shows and back in those days as a kid they were spooky.  All ways slept on the couch until mom got home.  I wouldn't go upstairs until she was home.


Remember Chiller Theater?


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Remember " How to serve man " ?


It is a cook book


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Remember Chiller Theater?


Nope, but I remember the Theater of Thrills, hosted by Christopher Coffin and another dude that played the Detroit show Sir Graves Ghastly.
My absolute favorite was much later when I was a really young man. It came out of Detroit so it was hard to get where I was, but the dude's name was the Ghoul. Funny as h ell. The things he did to his co-host, Froggy, was insane.


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2022)

Good night..... productive day.


----------



## boo (Mar 22, 2022)

went to bed and got back up, can't sleep so I'm gonna dig up a vape pen...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

Good Morning  Yesterday Italian lessons today painting lessons ,


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

After coffee and painting Im going for a walk


----------



## ness (Mar 22, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 22, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Patwi (Mar 22, 2022)

mornin'


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 22, 2022)

nice day

a little cold


----------



## Patwi (Mar 22, 2022)

tornadoes and baseball hail .. 71 f


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 22, 2022)

we got 6-8 inches of snow on the ground


----------



## stain (Mar 22, 2022)

1 1/2" of dihydrogen monoxide making it a muddy mess....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Just finished feeding and up-potting.  Now Harvest time.  Three plants.  One each day for the next three days.  Just cutting down and hanging....dry trim in about 7 days.  That is when the real work starts.
> 
> Switching from Outlaw Country to Classic Vinyl on Pandora.  When on scissor duty I like the oldies I grew up with....more up beat.


I love harvest time but I like my outlaw country better than classic vinyl these daze  have a fun day with it tho


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we got 6-8 inches of snow on the ground


Dang!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 22, 2022)

A soggy day yesterday, but 50F @ 96% RH, cloudy and predicted to soar to 54F in these here parts.


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love harvest time but I like my outlaw country better than classic vinyl these daze  have a fun day with it tho


Morning OFC.

I listen to Outlaw Country most of the time but when trimming for some reason the oldies keep me working and faster.  Cutting down the second of three today.  I hate today's country... pretty boys singing pretty songs plus Nashville is trying to incorporate Rap into country. Country Rap is crap.

Blustry day coming here.  Cloudy with wind and won't get out of the 40's.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.
> 
> I listen to Outlaw Country most of the time but when trimming for some reason the oldies keep me working and faster.  Cutting down the second of three today.  I hate today's country... pretty boys singing pretty songs plus Nashville is trying to incorporate Rap into country. Country Rap is crap.
> 
> Blustry day coming here.  Cloudy with wind and won't get out of the 40's.


Yes I think I will be able to hear you singing in your grow room today while working my favorite part of the grow. I agree country music ain’t what it use to be. I’ve been listening to Americana music now for years and have even dumped quite a bit of my country CD collection for the reason of not listening to them anymore. Not my records tho, they are still mostly good when I need a good shot of George jones or the Hag  I don’t like the “Nashville sound” and particularly don’t care for the drums in most country music.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well I'm back home. They released me a a little bit ago. I didn't have a heart attack and my arteries didn't appear to be narrow enough to have caused the problem. Got to go to my Cardiologist Thursday who will go over the results in more detail. The bad news is nobody knows what the fk caused the problem that damn near turned my lights out. All I know is that it scared the shit outta me and I don't scare easy. Hopefully it was just some fluke shit and maybe it won't happen again.
> I'm going to make a few life style changes and see what happens.
> My sweetie made me some chicken, mashed potatoes and green beans. Man did it taste good.


So glad you are home and got some good cooking too. Best of luck with your health going forward pal.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 22, 2022)

Beautiful day here. Going to workin the veggie garden today getting my dirt ready for plants After the dog walk. Y’all enjoy your day!


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Beautiful day here. Going to workin the veggie garden today getting my dirt ready for plants After the dog walk. Y’all enjoy your day!


My veggie garden is covered with snow.  Short growing season at 6,000 ft.  I will start my maters indoors under lights in a couple of weeks.  Won't dare move them outside until almost June.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

stain said:


> 1 1/2" of dihydrogen monoxide making it a muddy mess....


I thought penicillin cured that .


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 22, 2022)

Wow, Texas really got the snot kicked outta 'em yesterday. Looks like it's going to be an interesting tornado season this year.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 22, 2022)

we still have several main roads closed around here with several vehicles in ditches this morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 22, 2022)

let’s smoke some buds


----------



## Patwi (Mar 22, 2022)

pute said:


> ... plus Nashville ..


----------



## Patwi (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.
> 
> I listen to Outlaw Country most of the time but when trimming for some reason the oldies keep me working and faster.  Cutting down the second of three today.  I hate today's country... pretty boys singing pretty songs plus Nashville is trying to incorporate Rap into country. Country Rap is crap.
> 
> Blustry day coming here.  Cloudy with wind and won't get out of the 40's.






cowboy Troy doing some country rap


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 22, 2022)

Looks like it's Mississippi's turn in the tornado barrel. Eyes to the skies and asses close to cover.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 22, 2022)

Looks like 'Bama's getting some, too.

I worry about our little sister, Shiloh. Hope she doesn't get caught up in this mess. The panhandle of FL ain't lookin' too good, either.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> cowboy Troy doing some country rap



PUKE


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2022)

^^^not to be confused with PUTE.


----------



## Africanna (Mar 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> let’s smoke some buds
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291012


Looking rather smokable


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Mar 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one that can't sleep past sunrise. I've been beating it up by an hour or two for the last week. Body must know something that I don't.


I realize I'm way behind the times with this one but... It's pretty rare for me to be getting to sleep before sunrise.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2022)

Shit. My ass is asleep usually by 930 and up by 5am Papa. Mean Old bastard. Good to see you. The gang misses you bro.
 Yehaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 23, 2022)

Ok running late this morn, well at least I showed up. It's hump day and the rain is gone. Looking like a nice weekend coming up, looking forward to it got some work that needs done.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 23, 2022)

Morning ,Not sure she drinks coffee ,she came in thru the bathroom window..


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 291066
> Morning ,Not sure she drinks coffee ,she came in thru the bathroom window..






she could rob but she could not steal


----------



## pute (Mar 23, 2022)

Damn, tornadoes wrecked havoc last night.  I have a feeling it is gonna be a long season.  I grew up in tornado alley.  Now days it is wild fires.


----------



## ness (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn, tornadoes wrecked havoc last night.  I have a feeling it is gonna be a long season.  I grew up in tornado alley.  Now days it is wild fires.


 We seldom got tornadoes here, but are getting more and have a serious wildfire problem during the summer and fall.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 23, 2022)

springtime Coyotes in my back yard last night yapping after treeing a feral cat. or .. this happens quiet often after extreme storms or hurricanes come through .


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 23, 2022)

My deer finally showed back up a couple of days ago. Hadn't had any in the back yard since they instituted that second antlerless deer season. Can't blame 'em for being a little punchy. Sure was glad to see 'em, though. Pretty little critters. I'm hoping that they'll use my place for a nursery like they did last year. Watching the little buggers hopping around like little kittens makes me smile.


----------



## Curtis Fowler (Mar 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My deer finally showed back up a couple of days ago. Hadn't had any in the back yard since they instituted that second antlerless deer season. Can't blame 'em for being a little punchy. Sure was glad to see 'em, though. Pretty little critters. I'm hoping that they'll use my place for a nursery like they did last year. Watching the little buggers hopping around like little kittens makes me smile.



Same thing here, had the driveway blocked this morning.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 23, 2022)

we had a buck and two does in the back bedding down just two weeks ago .... maybe the coyotes smelled 'em out .
I popped one 20g round off above their heads .. but I will kill 'em when I get a good shot


.


----------



## pute (Mar 23, 2022)

Was bored and needed something to do.......remembered the last batch of kief I processed a few weeks ago hadn't been pressed.....bingo.  There is always something to do in a grow.  Another day living the life.  

Quick Jacuzzi and time to get wasted.


----------



## giggy (Mar 23, 2022)

Thought we only had about 2" to 2 1/2" rain but I was wrong. We had over 4" yesterday evening  into this morning. Talladega had over 6". It did cool off so no tornadoes for us but below us got hit. It was pretty nasty.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 24, 2022)

Rained off and on all day here. Got water standing everywhere. 

Looks like Pute's back is feeling better.



Ole boy can still bust a move!


----------



## giggy (Mar 24, 2022)

Alright old farts time to get moving. Gotta get ready for the grind, as bad as I want to. Got 39 deg this morn and gonna hit 70 deg today, at least no rain. Yall have a good one.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we got 6-8 inches of snow on the ground


82F and clear.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 291013


I am glad you made that clever pic.  I was thinking "Elements" might be a candy bar or something like that... perhaps a nut bar.

(*sigh*) So speaketh the 80+ year-old pot virgin...

I might as well add:  I really thought that cigarette papers had gone passe' and essentially out of common use, what with the advent of all the other, less messy or less wasteful clever inventions.  

Clearly, as usual, Unca dunno squat.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 24, 2022)

39F @ 91% RH, double gorgeous and predicted to reach 61F.  

Trying out some new live resin this morning and so far so good......................


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Rained off and on all day here. Got water standing everywhere.
> 
> Looks like Pute's back is feeling better.
> 
> ...



Lord God that's me in 20 yrs trying to bust a move.  If I live 20 more yrs 
Fking Walt definitely has me beat and I doubt I will ever catch up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

giggy said:


> Alright old farts time to get moving. Gotta get ready for the grind, as bad as I want to. Got 39 deg this morn and gonna hit 70 deg today, at least no rain. Yall have a good one.


Yep,,cold as a mother fker here to bro. Bout sick of this shit. Nice and sunny and warm yesterday and had to bring my fruiting plants in last night. Peppers, tomatoes, and lemons. God damn Texas weather.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lord God that's me in 20 yrs trying to bust a move.  If I live 20 more yrs
> Fking Walt definitely has me beat and I doubt I will ever catch up.


Crikey!!! 

I just doan look anywhere near as old as that guy.  I never could dance, but... jeez.  He looks ninety-sumpin'.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

Hey. Give him credit. That's pretty impressive. If I live to be 90, which I doubt. I just hope I can still walk


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey. Give him credit. That's pretty impressive. If I live to be 90, which I doubt. I just hope I can still walk


Yabbut -- that ancient creature and Himself are the same in years.  I wuz out back yestiddy, chain-sawing 6" thick Floriduh holly (that stuff grows faster than warm yeast). 

Granted, I have a lot of dings, bungs, and shaters (surfboard talk).  But I doan creep like that... I can do a bad (really quite bad, now) Hustle. <-- Herself and I useta do it, and by hand signals (coordination is absolutely key in this dance), we could go five full minutes without repeating a step. TINS.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

Okay. Let me see you do a jig.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 24, 2022)

Who be da one ya wants me ta do?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

Pic one.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 24, 2022)

an old video of Unca


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Beautiful day here. Going to workin the veggie garden today getting my dirt ready for plants After the dog walk. Y’all enjoy your day!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> cowboy Troy doing some country rap



I remember when Dylan brought electric guitar to the major bluegrass venues. There was quite a flsp amongst the traditionalists.

But country rap? Get a rope....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> springtime Coyotes in my back yard last night yapping after treeing a feral cat. or .. this happens quiet often after extreme storms or hurricanes come through .


The one animal I have no problem shooting.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 291124


In my case, the whole neighborhood gets eggplant and peppers


----------



## Bubba (Mar 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> we had a buck and two does in the back bedding down just two weeks ago .... maybe the coyotes smelled 'em out .
> I popped one 20g round off above their heads .. but I will kill 'em when I get a good shot
> 
> 
> .



The J.A. plays on ..

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well I'm back home. They released me a a little bit ago. I didn't have a heart attack and my arteries didn't appear to be narrow enough to have caused the problem. Got to go to my Cardiologist Thursday who will go over the results in more detail. The bad news is nobody knows what the fk caused the problem that damn near turned my lights out. All I know is that it scared the shit outta me and I don't scare easy. Hopefully it was just some fluke shit and maybe it won't happen again.
> I'm going to make a few life style changes and see what happens.
> My sweetie made me some chicken, mashed potatoes and green beans. Man did it taste good.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 24, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I remember when Dylan brought electric guitar to the major bluegrass venues. There was quite a flsp amongst the traditionalists.
> 
> But country rap? Get a rope....
> 
> Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> In my case, the whole neighborhood gets eggplant and peppers


In my neighborhood everybody wants my maters.  I make them take a zuke as well. 



Bubba said:


> The one animal I have no problem shooting.
> 
> Bubba


I shoot all coyotes in the azz with my air rifle.  Doesn't take long and they avoid the area behind the house.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 24, 2022)

Bobcats are not allowed.  Giant iguanas are not allowed.  Gators... depends on situation.

That's about it... I even had walking catfish on my lawn a while back.  They got a pass.  

No, wait, correct that:  The walking catfish are fargin delicious. And a wastebasket is a great catching device.  Use two:  One to catch the fish _au prima_, and one to dump it in to hold it. 

It'd be hard to beat for freshness:  the fargin catfish comes outa the water and walks up to your front door.  

I have not yet taught them how to ring the doorbell when they are ready.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 24, 2022)

Awright.

Youse guys gotta suffer that mizzable cold and I don't.  But there is a side to living in sunny south Floriduh that you dunno.

I tried to grow a garden.  Just like I had in Virginia.  Pole beans, tomatoes, squash, onions.

The basic, commoner-oriented garden.  Got a rototiller.  Fertilizer.  Churned and planted.

Fargin disaster.  Looked like a Post-Nuclear War movie.

Tooken a dirt sample and paid $15 to get it analyzed.  It was about 50% fargin nematodes. <-- Nuclear waste plant nematodes.  Cold weather kills them.  Hot, wet weather... well... dang.

Started over with a 4x8 raised tiny mini-garden using only bag soil, etc.

Every.  Single.  Plant.  And.  _ROOT_. Eaten.

Got a grow tent.  It got torn open and everything eaten.  That was about 12 years ago.


----------



## ness (Mar 24, 2022)

Morning OFC.  60 degrees and Sunny and only getting to 68 degrees, 47 Hum.  

Walt that's pretty cool walking catfish.  I've been wanting to fish I think I'll give it a go Monday I have to leave the house early in morning for a Dr's appointment.  I'll go get my fishing license after that.  I'll pack a lunch, coffee, soda, rod and the bait.  Sound like a plan.

I'll be transplanting today.    Have a great day.


----------



## ness (Mar 24, 2022)

Walt are you going to try to plant a garden this year outside?  I've lived in FL, I hated it and it took me forever to get the h-ll out.  In GA I get all the four seasons love it.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 24, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Walt are you going to try to plant a garden this year outside?  I've lived in FL, I hated it and it took me forever to get the h-ll out.  In GA I get all the four seasons love it.


I love the four seasons , Frankie Valli was instrumental to me on the way i got a haircut. Never had his success....


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Crikey!!!
> 
> I just doan look anywhere near as old as that guy.  I never could dance, but... jeez.  He looks ninety-sumpin'.


Hey! Don't be breakin' bad on my buddy Pute! I think he cuts a pretty mean rug, considering......


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 24, 2022)

And as far as you never could dance, it looks like you and your beautiful Scottish bride are doing a pretty good job of tearing up the dance floor to me!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And as far as you never could dance, it looks like you and your beautiful Scottish bride are doing a pretty good job of tearing up the dance floor to me!



Those were the days .....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright.
> 
> Youse guys gotta suffer that mizzable cold and I don't.  But there is a side to living in sunny south Floriduh that you dunno.
> 
> ...


Fking Root knot nematodes kicked my ass one yr. Had to completely get rid of the soil in that raised box. Pissed me off to no end. Little bastards. There are good nematodes though that are very beneficial.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking Root knot nematodes kicked my ass one yr. Had to completely get rid of the soil in that raised box. Pissed me off to no end. Little bastards. There are good nematodes though that are very beneficial.





yeap .. underworld savages they are ... that's why I pot


.


----------



## Carty (Mar 24, 2022)

I got the sweetest gift today from a friend saying thank you for, well, his Carty Seed Collection I keep adding to.. lol









Nice heavy tray made of Nylon, as is the grinder on the right..  some Keif on right, wax on left in blue. Mmmmm





Zipper storage areas, then velcro inside zipper for double security and odor control for stash...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Carty said:


> I got the sweetest gift today from a friend saying thank you for, well, his Carty Seed Collection I keep adding to.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could go to war with that schite!


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning OFC.  60 degrees and Sunny and only getting to 68 degrees, 47 Hum.
> 
> Walt that's pretty cool walking catfish.  I've been wanting to fish I think I'll give it a go Monday I have to leave the house early in morning for a Dr's appointment.  I'll go get my fishing license after that.  I'll pack a lunch, coffee, soda, rod and the bait.  Sound like a plan.
> 
> I'll be transplanting today.    Have a great day.


One advantage of beat-up Old Fartism:  You doan need no steenking license for notheeng.

I want go fish?  I go fish.  Fish cop sees my gray beard, keeps walking to go pester somebody else.  

I want go hunt?  With a crossbow in bow season?  Fine.  No license, no tag needed. Enjoy.

Downside:  Want to go rent plane and fly to Floriduh West Coast to pick up fossil shark teeth on Venice Beach?  Too bad, Grampa... we no rent you plane no more.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Walt are you going to try to plant a garden this year outside?  I've lived in FL, I hated it and it took me forever to get the h-ll out.  In GA I get all the four seasons love it.


nessDear:  No mo' gardens for Himself.  I have discovered the Sekrit of South Floriduh:

Mangoes are loved by everyone.  I have _volunteer_ mango trees!! <-- TINS  Mangoes and coconuts grow so well down here, there's no deep desire to (attempt to) grow my own cucumbers, etc. anymore.  Just let the purty trees drop fruit by the long ton...

Two other things:  No weeding/fertilizing.  No anti-bug maintenance.  Mangoes and coconuts are fargin immune to anything but ice.  

Mango cake cannot be found in stores. Mango cake is the BEST.

So you haveta learn one more big Sekrit:  How to make an *Islamorada Colada*:

4 shots coconut cream
4 shots dark rum
1/2 package frozen strawberries
1 banana
Juice of one lime
4 Tbsp confectioner's sugar
Ice _quant. suff._

Put in blender until well-foamed.  IMMEDIATELY mix another, because the first ice-cream soda will most ricky-tick be gobble down by your guests.  

In prep to make Islamorada Coladas, we always get a minimum of 2 frozen containers of strawberries (makes four blenders-full).


----------



## giggy (Mar 25, 2022)

Morning Walt and the rest. Happy fry-day you old farts. Time to get ready for the grind, yall have a good one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2022)

Walt when I lived in Florida that's all I did is fish. Well that and play golf. But I loved fishing the Mangroves for reds. Loved fishing the canals by my place for Snook. Those bitches put up a fight and taste awesome.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2022)

Never fished in FL. I did go shrimp dipping in the intercoastals. Kinda like smelt dipping, but cooler. Ya see two little red eyes in the car headlights ya got mounted on the end of a stick, ya stick yer net under 'em, and they dive into the net. Advice to the yankee/newbie shrimp dipper; Don't lay one out in your hand for closer inspection. They've got a sharp spine that sticks out where they can tuck their head and expose it, and when pissed, they slam it into anyone dumb enough to be holding them. Hurts.
Saw a brown blob that kinda looked like a cauliflower. Turned out to be an ink fish. My buddy told me to bounce it up against the hull. Yep, it squirts purple stuff. Caught a snake that was translucent white on the top and translucent red/pink on the bottom. Ole Scotty freaked out and told me NOT to bring it in the boat. Said it was a sea snake, and highly venomous. I took his word for it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

With my last name, I HADDA play golf.

Too bad I sucked, _big wampum_!

I've said it before:  My brother always spotted me two strokes a hole.  If I made a Par 3, he would have to get a hole-in-one to break even.  He never lost a hole.

My brother (late) absolutely stunk next to Brandt, who has golf gloves named after him!! TINS  Brandt can hit a clay pigeon with a driven golf ball.

Be sure to check out the THREE strokes he took to sink a Par 5 hole...  I did NOT inherit the Fambly Golf Gene.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Never fished in FL. I did go shrimp dipping in the intercoastals. Kinda like smelt dipping, but cooler. Ya see two little red eyes in the car headlights ya got
> Caught a snake that was translucent white on the top and translucent red/pink on the bottom. Ole Scotty freaked out and told me NOT to bring it in the boat. *Said it was a sea snake, and highly venomous. I took his word for it.*


{*snork*) (*snock*) (*snigger*) You got taken onna snipe hunt, bro.  They ain't no sea snakes in the _Atlantic_, much less Floriduh. You had an eel.  We gots zillions of kinds, and even the sooper ugly big green muthas will daintily take a piece of fish offered from your hand.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2022)

Ole Scotty was always scared shitless of snakes as a kid, so if'n it looked like a snake, he damn sure didn't want it near him. I thought it was kinda pretty, myself.


----------



## Witchking (Mar 25, 2022)

Well I decided for many reasons to play hooky today. I called in. screw it.. I need a break.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Well I decided for many reasons to play hooky today. I called in. screw it.. I need a break.


Morning, we all need that mental health day right?
You guys are so darn funny, think I will stick around if you'll don't mind.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 25, 2022)

pute said:


> In my neighborhood everybody wants my maters.  I make them take a zuke as well.



Leaving them on the doorstep, ringing the doorbell and then running works with the extra zukes.

I remember as a kid finding a dead water moccasin at a popular fishing lake and tying a monofilament line to it, so as to be able to drag it along the ground.  Me and another kid whom I met there, casually walked by the fishermen and then dragged the snake by.  Lots of different reactions, but the kids father screamed, "God almighty", and leaped into the water to get away.  

In looking back, I wonder how that went over after they got home??


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> One advantage of beat-up Old Fartism:  You doan need no steenking license for notheeng.
> 
> I want go fish?  I go fish.  Fish cop sees my gray beard, keeps walking to go pester somebody else.
> 
> ...


they said the same crap to me ! They also said I have to learn to fly ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> they said the same crap to me ! They also said I have to learn to fly ..


Well, I am a IFR Pilot (Instrument Flight).  It means I kin take off, fly somewhere, and land... with all the windows painted black.  TINS (Not as hard as it sounds, really. Just scary as shit the first time you does it.)

But Over Eighty Equals No More Stick Time.

No matter what kinda hotdog*** you _useta_ be.

***In a Cessna 152 (known as a Spam Can) -- a deadly fighter plane without equal a family weekend puddle-jumper with a top speed of about 110MPH and a stall speed that some people use to park cars --

I have done Immelmanns in a Spam Can.  In WWI, the eponymous dude got to be a fargin *Ace flying an Eindecker!!*  So what, ya say?  Well lookit what a fargin Eindecker _*IS*_:






It is a fargin chair.  With a string-pull motor with a horsepower a tad less than a push lawn mower. It din' even have flaps.  It used wing warping like the Wrights'.

Lookit the mizzable little popgun on the thing.  The guy ain't even got a  fargin  windscreen.  But he nailed lotsa other pore bastages with that dinky popgun.

So if you guys ever get in a dogfight with yer Unca, you'd better know what an Immelmann Turn is.

I have also looped a Cessna 152.

And landed on one wheel at 90 MPH with a 40MPH sidewind (with my MOTHER on board).  She did not know that landing was the scariest I ever did.

I flew and had the motor conk out and made a perfect dead-stick landing with enough speed to get off the runway at the first turnoff.

Got a HUGE "Chevron Party" at the Boca Raton Airplane Patch.

DS Chevrons are something like being in the Caterpillar Club, where guys who got saved by their parachutes got a gold caterpiggle from the company:





Well, I din' get no jewelry, but I did get a lot of envious stares, since I was a guaranteed innocent.  D'see, if it is _your plane_, and it stops Up There, you might darn well be the reason it stopped.  You still get the chevron, but it ain't as pure as a student pilot in a fargin rental plane.

There were guys with thousands of hours, and no chevron. So there. Nyah!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, I am a IFR Pilot (Instrument Flight).  It means I kin take off, fly somewhere, and land... with all the windows painted black.  TINS (Not as hard as it sounds, really. Just scary as shit the first time you does it.)
> 
> But Over Eighty Equals No More Stick Time.
> 
> No matter what kinda hotdog you _useta_ be.


" I go flying ....when I stoned .." Harry Chapin


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> " I go flying ....when I stoned .." Harry Chapin


Taxi...love that song


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Taxi...love that song
[/QUOTE]
brings me back to when i was young and also Harry was a Long Island Boy too


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2022)

I must be wired...when I see a cop, game Warden, fireman ...exc I walk straight to them shake their hand and thank them. Do that and you can get away with anything.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2022)

Can an aircraft fly without flaps?
Whether the aircraft is still on the runway or already airborne when it reaches the airspeed necessary for sufficient lift without flaps is rather irrelevant. Show activity on this post.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, I am a IFR Pilot (Instrument Flight).  It means I kin take off, fly somewhere, and land... with all the windows painted black.  TINS (Not as hard as it sounds, really. Just scary as shit the first time you does it.)
> 
> But Over Eighty Equals No More Stick Time.
> 
> ...


How Old are you? Dang did you fight in WW1 too


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2022)

Walt, have you checked out ultralights? Some of 'em are pretty kool. Not the toys they used to be. Some of 'em have full cabins and you can get 'em with floats, too.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Can an aircraft fly without flaps?
> Whether the aircraft is still on the runway or already airborne when it reaches the airspeed necessary for sufficient lift without flaps is rather irrelevant. Show activity on this post.


 I cant let this opportunity go with out this  ...sorry just couldnt ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

I will use my Brother Tony"s favorite saying 
"If it fly's ,focks or floats rent it ..."


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2022)

My Uncle Jim always said, "If it flies, floats, or focks, it's gonna flounder."

He also said, "If it's got tits or tires, it's gonna give ya troubles."


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Can an aircraft fly without flaps?
> Whether the aircraft is still on the runway or already airborne when it reaches the airspeed necessary for sufficient lift without flaps is rather irrelevant. Show activity on this post.


Whatcha mean, "show activity?"  <-- I dunno what you don't know.

So I will give basics:  The Wright Brothers plane did not have flaps.  Banking the plane to turn it required actually warping the wings of the Flyer.

Early WWI planes used the warped-wing design such as the Eindecker shown above.  It really does fly, as you can see.

Curtiss snuck into the tent holding the Wright Flyer to steal the wing-warp idea. <-- Howzat for really obscure trivia?

The problem with wing-warping was efficiency. And added danger.  This was overcome by putting an airspace between the wing and the warp part -- now known as flaps.  Note the air gap:






What else you wanna know?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Whatcha mean, "show activity?"  <-- I dunno what you don't know.
> 
> So I will give basics:  The Wright Brothers plane did not have flaps.  Banking the plane to turn it required actually warping the wings of the Flyer.
> 
> ...


Lost my remote any ideas?


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> How Old are you? Dang did you fight in WW1 too


No, but my Unca flew this bird right here in WWII the *Rovin' Rhoda*:




Note the flaps are fully down.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Lost my remote any ideas?


Look under the fargin couch again.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> No, but my Unca flew this bird right here in WWII the *Rovin' Rhoda*:
> View attachment 291215


Kind of reminds me when i was a kid and had a model plane with 2 strings.That sob did not make a complete 360  b4 it crashed . I flew a 6 seater for 10 minute with the pilot sitting next to me very cool


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Look under the fargin couch again.


genius Idea!
I may find the 20 lighters i lost too!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2022)

Walt that was something i found when i put in flying planes without flaps.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

Cant go anywhere with out my coffee,She works at a local water park


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2022)

Poor girl looks cold.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

"My first wish is to see this plague of mankind, war, banished from the earth." 
George Washington - 1st U.S. President , Electrician  (1732 - 1799)


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 25, 2022)

That my boy to a tee!


----------



## giggy (Mar 26, 2022)

where is everybody? i'm late to the party and the first one here.


----------



## giggy (Mar 26, 2022)

ok party without yall. wake and bake has started with my dr pepper and a bowl.


----------



## pute (Mar 26, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Moving slow today.  Fargin back is on fire.  Looking more and more like a trip to the chiropractor is in my near future.   And as always he is gonna try and put me on a lifetime plan.  Sorry dude I ain't an annuity.  

I promised Mrs Pute I would help her around the house today.  Oh joy....

In the meantime I am gonna suck down copious amounts of coffee while I suffer with my back.


----------



## pute (Mar 26, 2022)

Morning Giggy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2022)

I've been up since 5am.
Just got back from breakfast.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I've been up since 5am.
> Just got back from breakfast.


Did you at least get the Flap Jacks


----------



## giggy (Mar 26, 2022)

morning pute, hope your feeling better.


----------



## boo (Mar 26, 2022)

what up brother giggy...just got home from a garage sale, neighbor was a lineman who had name brand tools...score...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)

boo said:


> what up brother giggy...just got home from a garage sale, neighbor was a lineman who had name brand tools...score...


Gotta Love being the 1st to see the Tools at a good sale, My wife and I go to as many as we find. I have so many tools , One can never have enough LOL
Re pined my 1st dead bolt key today, never knew how easy it is to rekey a lock to change just the key and save cash not buying a whole new one


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

boo said:


> what up brother giggy...just got home from a garage sale, neighbor was a lineman who had name brand tools...score...


I used to be a lineman for the county , and I  drove the main road.... sorry couldnt help  myself


----------



## giggy (Mar 26, 2022)

boo said:


> what up brother giggy...just got home from a garage sale, neighbor was a lineman who had name brand tools...score...


Hello brother boo, always nice to score some nice tools.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

1 day many years ago in a galaxy far far away i was driving and I seen a linesman glove with the rubber insert in the middle of the road.Four blocks later the other one . I still got them.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

We just got a new ref. and gas range delivered . Hard working guys. I always tip ,and when tey were leaving one guy says to my Honey " You can go shopping now !" . I say OH YEAH ! give me your phone number and let me let your wife know she should go shopping . I will let her know you just got $20 and lie and say you said you get tips for every stop. All 20 of them. We all laughed like hell.Now I have to convert the stove from nat gas to propane.


----------



## boo (Mar 26, 2022)

I just bought a new lp stove, love the gas but not a thought out design...you'd think viking would give more thought to maintenance...I assume they gave you the gas jet kit...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

boo said:


> I just bought a new lp stove, love the gas but not a thought out design...you'd think viking would give more thought to maintenance...I assume they gave you the gas jet kit...


Viking in Italian means costs a lot of money and weighs a ton too
My brother has a viking along with a 3k exhaust hood


----------



## boo (Mar 26, 2022)

yah, they're proud of their hoods...mine can lift a toupe off your noggin...back to work...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)

boo said:


> yah, they're proud of their hoods...mine can lift a toupe off your noggin...back to work...


----------



## giggy (Mar 27, 2022)

alright i slept in and didn't get my lazy out of bed till 0700. where yall at?


----------



## giggy (Mar 27, 2022)

wake and bake is in session.


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2022)

Morning.  The busiest time of year for me is starting.  My tired o'l azz will be humping today.  
@ Giggy, thanks...new man...today is another day.


----------



## giggy (Mar 27, 2022)

i got more things to do then i can count. i got to start some outdoor gardens mostly raised this year. if we have any more frost this year they should be light.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

giggy said:


> alright i slept in and didn't get my lazy out of bed till 0700. where yall at?


getting a Brazilian wax b done soon


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2022)

Morning Misfits. I have more garden work and going to change the oil in my Avalanche today.
I tell you. I'm loving the Infinity Felt Pots. Not sure who on here told me about felt pots but thank you. I'm getting rid of all my plastic and terracotta pots and changing to felt


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits. I have more garden work and going to change the oil in my Avalanche today.
> I tell you. I'm loving the Infinity Felt Pots. Not sure who on here told me about felt pots but thank you. I'm getting rid of all my plastic and terracotta pots and changing to felt


 You should have coffee first ...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning Misfits. I have more garden work and going to change the oil in my Avalanche today.
> I tell you. I'm loving the Infinity Felt Pots. Not sure who on here told me about felt pots but thank you. I'm getting rid of all my plastic and terracotta pots and changing to felt


They self trim the roots too
That's a good thing LOL


----------



## ness (Mar 27, 2022)

Morning Old Farts and young.  Been waking up at 9 am instead of 5 am throwing my days off.  I enjoy waking up early to get the day started.  Spring has started and the yard work has begun.  Yek almost noon here late start.  More coffee.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

Going to look at a job ,have a good day kids and come home b4 dark ...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Going to look at a job ,have a good day kids and come home b4 dark ...


I went a changed an outdoor light bulb yesterday was $400.00 to much to charge


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 27, 2022)

Not if it was on top of a 500' tower.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

My Italian Teacher thinks Im not paying enough attention to our lessons.


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2022)

Afternoon ya bunch of old farts.  Been working on my boat all day.  Boat ramps open April 1st and just a few more tweeks and everything will be ready. 

Watching KS/Miami game looking like Ks is moving on.  St Peters and NC next.  If you saw the movie Hoosiers this is being played out in real life.  St Peters is a small school with a total enrollment of 2,000 playing and beating the best college teams in the nation.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 27, 2022)

I have always been a Big Fan of the Underdogs . Got to Love it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 27, 2022)

Here's one only old farts will remember. Probably three or four decades worth of kids that won't
When's the last time ya had a stick of Beemans?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon ya bunch of old farts.  Been working on my boat all day.  Boat ramps open April 1st and just a few more tweeks and everything will be ready.
> 
> Watching KS/Miami game looking like Ks is moving on.  St Peters and NC next.  If you saw the movie Hoosiers this is being played out in real life.  St Peters is a small school with a total enrollment of 2,000 playing and beating the best college teams in the nation.


Glad you had a productive day Pute. I know you’re excited about getting your pole wet. You made me feel a little guilty about my crowded as a NY subway tent so I took the day and did a much needed thinning out of fan leaves also tidied up a bit and put up a net for support. So mine was productive too. Just checking out the MP page catching a buzz with my cat.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 27, 2022)

IslandGrown77 said:


> Haha… Did your dad teach you both the same day? What awesome pics…


  That was actually my grandfather providing the first shooting lesson.  The pistol was a 44-40.


----------



## IslandGrown77 (Mar 27, 2022)

So cool … I would have liked to grow up in that era… Instead, I got the tail end of the 80’s and early 90’s…


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

IslandGrown77 said:


> So cool … I would have liked to grow up in that era… Instead, I got the tail end of the 80’s and early 90’s…


Got a fair amount of tail in the end of the 80s to early 90s .Since the millennium  not so much anymore ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2022)

Transplanted some more stuff today and now in waiting on some more Infinity felt pots. Should be in next week early.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have always been a Big Fan of the Underdogs . Got to Love it.


They lost me with their BLM shirts.  Fuggem.  

PS:  Their pumpkin turned into a pumpkin -- they lost.

YAY.


----------



## ness (Mar 28, 2022)

Morning OFC got a busy day ahead.  Need it go into town i got a few things to do.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## stain (Mar 28, 2022)

Let the day begin.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Here's one only old farts will remember. Probably three or four decades worth of kids that won't
> When's the last time ya had a stick of Beemans?
> View attachment 291441




one of my All Time favorites


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

"You cannot teach a man anything; you can only help him find it within himself." Galileo Galilei  Inventor ,Electrician (1564 - 1642)


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2022)

Morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 28, 2022)

Morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Here's one only old farts will remember. Probably three or four decades worth of kids that won't
> When's the last time ya had a stick of Beemans?
> View attachment 291441


That use to have stomach medicine in it. It still taste like it does to me


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> one of my All Time favorites
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291531


I was a bazooka kid myself. use to collect those funnies and send in for cheap prizes. It was so exciting


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

​


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 28, 2022)

ever have one of these?

taffy with peanut butter in the middle


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Now this here song is funny and that is all Just funny Good Morning everyone.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Hey Joe You must remember the LI Blowfish from the 60's -70's  Bussel bags of fish caught on flounder rigs with paper bait


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Oh and trolling for 24inch blues in the bay using a chum line.
Well depending if north or south shore


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes I also remember porgies were plentiful ,but they now have gotten huge


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Oh and trolling for 24inch blues in the bay using a chum line.
> Well depending if north or south shore


I grew up on the north shore and did most of my fishin in the L.I. sound
I also loved the mackeral run and caatching tinker mackeral off the beach


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Yes I also remember porgies were plentiful ,but they now have gotten huge


I never caught Porgies as a child, once while visiting we stayed at a camp called Cedar point and it was nice, caught my 1st Porgies over near the lighthouse there,
I loved it great fighting fish from shore with cast rods,
They are Big now , the ones I was catching were like 9-11 inches non keepers according to the Game Warden


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I grew up on the north shore and did most of my fishin in the L.I. sound
> I also loved the mackeral run and caatching tinker mackeral off the beach


OK so any clamming you did as a kid was using a long rake?
We used bull rakes and our feet (treading) Made Great Money


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Got a fair amount of tail in the end of the 80s to early 90s .Since the millennium  not so much anymore ...



The end of the sixties and early seventies were better, before Herpes II and AIDs reared their ugly heads.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The end of the sixties and early seventies were better, before Herpes II and AIDs reared their ugly heads.




60’s were definitely the decade of free love


and VD is nothing to clap about


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The end of the sixties and early seventies were better, before Herpes II and AIDs reared their ugly heads.


The 80's was like playing Russian roulette if you were single playing the field, or playin the flute


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OK so any clamming you did as a kid was using a long rake?
> We used bull rakes and our feet (treading) Made Great Money


the south shore clammers used rakes on the north shore i used my feet


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The 80's was like playing Russian roulette if you were single playing the field, or playin the flute


and you also needed to make sure of making babies too


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I was a bazooka kid myself. use to collect those funnies and send in for cheap prizes. It was so exciting


Me, too! Got lots 'o nice kid stuff. I remember camping out by the mailbox like a kid waiting for Christmas.


bigsur51 said:


> ever have one of these?
> 
> taffy with peanut butter in the middle
> 
> ...


Nope, but I'm gonna go lookin'. There's a candy shop half a mile away that somehow stocks all the old stuff. Walnettos, horehound, all kinds of old goodies.


bigsur51 said:


> 60’s were definitely the decade of free love
> 
> 
> and VD is nothing to clap about


I got through the sexual revolution without a purple heart by luck only.


----------



## giggy (Mar 28, 2022)

Morning old farts, I be back at the grind. Yall have a good one.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Mar 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I got through the sexual revolution without a purple heart by luck only.



You lucky dawg!  The biggest difference between love and herpes, is that herpes is forever..........................


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

A good memory when I was young  was when I got the Herters catalog. Lot of archery and  outdoor stuff. 
I could read that for hours nice and  thick


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

Young man did what was needed .


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2022)

Another walk in the books.  Will be doing a dry trim to finish out my day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> A good memory when I was young  was when I got the Herters catalog. Lot of archery and  outdoor stuff.
> I could read that for hours nice and  thick


I was the same way with a JC Whitney catalog. You could honestly build a complete model A Ford out of one at the time.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I was the same way with a JC Whitney catalog. You could honestly build a complete model A Ford out of one at the time.


I use to like the Mongomery Ward book too
And Sears Catalog for picking out one Christmas Gift each


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I was the same way with a JC Whitney catalog. You could honestly build a complete model A Ford out of one at the time.





TheBlackHydra said:


> I use to like the Mongomery Ward book too
> And Sears Catalog for picking out one Christmas Gift each


I loved the sears too.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I loved the sears too.


I bought my 1st aluminum boat from sears , Ted Williams 12 deep vee aluminum 3 seater, Great boat for me and my gang back then Had so much Fun.
I had an old 3hp engine I learned to fix I found in someone trash . I went to libary and took out a book at age 13 and fixed it all by myself.
The next year I used money from a lawn mowing business I started at 13 and bought a 7.5 ted williams outboard The boat flew. Sold it for more then I paid a few yrs later for a bigger boat.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I bought my 1st aluminum boat from sears , Ted Williams 12 deep vee aluminum 3 seater, Great boat for me and my gang back then Had so much Fun.
> I had an old 3hp engine I learned to fix I found in someone trash . I went to libary and took out a book at age 13 and fixed it all by myself.
> The next year I used money from a lawn mowing business I started at 13 and bought a 7.5 ted williams outboard The boat flew. Sold it for more then I paid a few yrs later for a bigger boat.


you  were styling with that 7.5 outboard !


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you  were styling with that 7.5 outboard !


Best part was it was a 4 stoke or I just never added oil to gas LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Best part was it was a 4 stoke or I just never added oil to gas LOL


All our outboards were 2 stroke . I have a little 4 stroke  i think a 5 for my canoe


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2022)

Done trimming .....oh joy.  Tomorrow and the next day I get to do it all over again.   I have a 6 hp Johnson on my fishing boat.  Trowing motor on the front.  I hope a 6hp is enough motor for the boat.  Will find out in a few days.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Done trimming .....oh joy.  Tomorrow and the next day I get to do it all over again.   I have a 6 hp Johnson on my fishing boat.  Trowing motor on the front.  I hope a 6hp is enough motor for the boat.  Will find out in a few days.


I had a 5hp on my 12 ft aluminum and it pushed along at about 15-20
Boat weighed aprrox 150lbs unloaded .
I sure yours will get ya where the fish are unless you are going miles.
Mine would get use about a half mile in 10 miles or lil more wide open
 I used the same 5hp 20yrs later to be a kicker for my 17 ft run about which was very heavy glass boat with all supplies and 2 people , 5hp still moved the boat at 10mph and could even steer with wheel.


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2022)

Thanks Hydra


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Done trimming .....oh joy.  Tomorrow and the next day I get to do it all over again.   I have a 6 hp Johnson on my fishing boat.  Trowing motor on the front.  I hope a 6hp is enough motor for the boat.  Will find out in a few days.


Sometimes You can just change the carb from your 6hp to say a9.9 hp one and you have a 9.9 engine now


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Refresh me what make and model is your 6hp is it evinrude johnson?
I can look for the info. Very easy to switch the carbs or pay someone to do so 
Finding a used one on ebay maybe . See how the six pushes ya 1st
Should be fine unless you overweight the boat and JoeB is not fishing with you .


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Refresh me what make and model is your 6hp is it evinrude johnson?
> I can look for the info. Very easy to switch the carbs or pay someone to do so
> Finding a used one on ebay maybe . See how the six pushes ya 1st
> Should be fine unless you overweight the boat and JoeB is not fishing with you .


OK take that back only the 9.9 hp is on same block as a 15hp evinrude johnson motor
You can make a 9.9 into a 15hp very easily Sorry


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Refresh me what make and model is your 6hp is it evinrude johnson?
> I can look for the info. Very easy to switch the carbs or pay someone to do so
> Finding a used one on ebay maybe . See how the six pushes ya 1st
> Should be fine unless you overweight the boat and JoeB is not fishing with you .


I saw that !


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I saw that !



I had to buy a 25 ft boat just so it would not lean to the drivers side when under way LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> If you and I were on the boat we would surely sink it.
> I had to buy a 25 ft boat just so it would not lean to the drivers side when under way LOL


damm shame and sad too!
I have a floatila  of canoes , a 17 gruman fresh water boat ,sit on top kayaks and 2 rubber duckys i rarely use. My ex -MIL lives right on a tidal salt water pond who still loves me. Tough to do by myself ,40 years ago i went every where with a 16 foot canoe on my car. not no more


----------



## boo (Mar 28, 2022)

try hauling a kayak joe, far easier on the back...I haul mine out monthly as living in florida is all about enjoying nature...especially when you have an awesome grandson who thinks the world of me...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

boo said:


> try hauling a kayak joe, far easier on the back...I haul mine out monthly as living in florida is all about enjoying nature...especially when you have an awesome grandson who thinks the world of me...


Got a extra one and does he eat a lot ? !!lol


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

Im out good nite kids !


----------



## boo (Mar 28, 2022)

is it just me or is the poll for bud of the month encrypted or hidden somewhere...all the links in that forum are old...can't vote if ya can't find the place...


----------



## ness (Mar 29, 2022)

Morning OFC.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2022)

Morning Ness and the rest of you old goats.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

I dont care if she drinks coffee or not ( my new yoga teacher)
We say good morning..


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Talented what else can she do?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Talented what else can she do?


what she is doing is enough for me !


----------



## pute (Mar 29, 2022)

boo said:


> is it just me or is the poll for bud of the month encrypted or hidden somewhere...all the links in that forum are old...can't vote if ya can't find the place...


Good question.  GMO is still feeling things out.  When he comes on line I will get with him.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Good question.  GMO is still feeling things out.  When he comes on line I will get with him.




bunch of slackers


----------



## pute (Mar 29, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Rain here today. Meh, I will be trimming anyway.


----------



## pute (Mar 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> bunch of slackers


That is what I DON'T get paid to do.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 29, 2022)

Sunshine here for a change. It's gone from 19 to 26 degrees. Allegedly going to hit 41. I'll believe it when I see it. Calling for ice storms tomorrow. I'm sick of winter. Yeah, I know it's spring, but it ain't actin' like it!

Ya gotta cut GMO some slack. He's still on vacation, I think. From the last pics he posted, I'd be slackin' on the beach, too!


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 29, 2022)

82F here.  I gots orchids blooming outside.  Kewl.


----------



## gmo (Mar 29, 2022)

Morning, Farts  Can you all do me a favor and vote for best bud picture if the month of you haven't already done so? The contest ends in a couple days and I'm really trying to build it up.


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/march-2022-bud-picture-of-the-month-vote-today.80688/


----------



## gmo (Mar 29, 2022)

@Hippie420 @pute @bigsur51 I'm not seeing what you guys are. What's encrypted? I'm back home now and really wanna build this contest up. Let me know what you're seeing on your end so I can get it fixed.


----------



## gmo (Mar 29, 2022)

boo said:


> is it just me or is the poll for bud of the month encrypted or hidden somewhere...all the links in that forum are old...can't vote if ya can't find the place...


I see what your saying. I don't have permission to post in that forum. The link to vote is in the coffee table forum. Here's a link. Thanks for voting!


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/march-2022-bud-picture-of-the-month-vote-today.80688/


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 29, 2022)

I think one of the mods with the capability is going to have to clean up the BOM before it's a direct link. In the mean time, your link you post works fine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2022)

Hippie you can also do that if im not mistaken.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 29, 2022)

I don't think I can. My super powers are growing, though. 

I'll tinker around and see.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 29, 2022)

Can GMO, after this one's done, start a brand new BOM thread? Then, he can tweak it the way he wants.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

*    Words of Wisdom
                                          "Never grow a wishbone where a backbone ought to be."*


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie you can also do that if im not mistaken.


Nope. I get the same thing that I'll bet GMO gets. "You have insufficient privileges to post threads here".
One of you privileged fellers gonna haveta fix it.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I don't think I can. My super powers are growing, though.
> 
> I'll tinker around and see.


Can you use your super powers to get rid of certin irratants about


Hippie420 said:


> Nope. I get the same thing that I'll bet GMO gets. "You have insufficient privileges to post threads here".
> One of you privileged fellers gonna haveta fix it.


I will ask my next door neighbor ,he acts privileged...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2022)

Yes GMO can handle it any way he wants. I just don't want members picking which Bud another Member can enter and me and him have already discussed that. GMO is a cool dude.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 29, 2022)

I know this place members wise is huge.  It is nice to see that there are more and some new active ones. And maybe it is just my perception. I am still on usually in the AM and later in the PM. My work is unpredictable even being self employed, I am the only employee. I hope to get to hang and cause minor trouble next week. Peace to all the followers of our little secret (for many) hobby. - Side note - Bugus and Bogus Monkey is my handle at many sites, some not weed related.  Hopefully Hopper doesn't get mad..., I post every now and then "WeedHopper for President 2024 He is tough yet fair" in a several places now.  It's been getting a lot of likes.  I don't know if it is people from here doing the likes. I'll stop if he tells me to, but ya, that's me too..  It would be funny if something like that went Viral as the kids say.  Get some bumper stickers made up.  I'm out again and Hopper if you want to delete this and me stop, No Problem. I probably should have checked with you first.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I know this place members wise is huge.  It is nice to see that there are more and some new active ones. And maybe it is just my perception. I am still on usually in the AM and later in the PM. My work is unpredictable even being self employed, I am the only employee. I hope to get to hang and cause minor trouble next week. Peace to all the followers of our little secret (for many) hobby. - Side note - Bugus and Bogus Monkey is my handle at many sites, some not weed related.  Hopefully Hopper doesn't get mad..., I post every now and then "WeedHopper for President 2024 He is tough yet fair" in a several places now.  It's been getting a lot of likes.  I don't know if it is people from here doing the likes. I'll stop if he tells me to, but ya, that's me too..  It would be funny if something like that went Viral as the kids say.  Get some bumper stickers made up.  I'm out again and Hopper if you want to delete this and me stop, No Problem. I probably should have checked with you first.


I had to read that twice !


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Mar 29, 2022)

He may get a little mad and if he does I will quit. I should have checked first. I was getting smoked up one night and people were arguing on a different site. I cant remember if it was breitbart or rt or something else and that was the first thing that popped into my little stoned brain.  I have to man up and take my lashes if so. What can I say - He does come off as tough, yet fair.  I'll go through my history tonight and see what I can find.  I'm out - Back To Work... See ya all tonight for a bit.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I know this place members wise is huge.  It is nice to see that there are more and some new active ones. And maybe it is just my perception. I am still on usually in the AM and later in the PM. My work is unpredictable even being self employed, I am the only employee. I hope to get to hang and cause minor trouble next week. Peace to all the followers of our little secret (for many) hobby. - Side note - Bugus and Bogus Monkey is my handle at many sites, some not weed related.  Hopefully Hopper doesn't get mad..., I post every now and then "WeedHopper for President 2024 He is tough yet fair" in a several places now.  It's been getting a lot of likes.  I don't know if it is people from here doing the likes. I'll stop if he tells me to, but ya, that's me too..  It would be funny if something like that went Viral as the kids say.  Get some bumper stickers made up.  I'm out again and Hopper if you want to delete this and me stop, No Problem. I probably should have checked with you first.


Now ya did it





Like his head isn't big enough already


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Now ya did it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just when I thought it was safe ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 29, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> He may get a little mad and if he does I will quit. I should have checked first. I was getting smoked up one night and people were arguing on a different site. I cant remember if it was breitbart or rt or something else and that was the first thing that popped into my little stoned brain.  I have to man up and take my lashes if so. What can I say - He does come off as tough, yet fair.  I'll go through my history tonight and see what I can find.  I'm out - Back To Work... See ya all tonight for a bit.


I've been writing his name and email addy in every truck stop and rest stop bathroom in most of the lower peninsula of Michigan and parts of northern Ohio.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

An Old member emailed me that sticker and asked me to post it
Hope it was OK to do.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've been writing his name and email addy in every truck stop and rest stop bathroom in most of the lower peninsula of Michigan and parts of northern Ohio.


I have been doing the same in upper Northeast and Joeb has Cherry Grove covered on Fire Island


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have been doing the same in upper Northeast and Joeb has Cherry Grove covered on Fire Island


Be  nice ...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Be  nice ...


Only you and I know the secret


----------



## boo (Mar 29, 2022)

fire island, that's worse that will smith's alleged slap...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

boo said:


> fire island, that's worse that will smith's alleged slap...


dont really take him serous when he is off his meds


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> dont really take him serous when he is off his meds


I dont take me seriously when Im off my meds ...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I dont take me seriously when Im off my meds ...


Hence lies the problem We both may need to be Medicated better.
All in good fun My friend, I had some good times on FI growing up.
Babes loved hot tan clammers


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

The others  too, had to beat them off with a stick , It was the Hair
Had a life of its own LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hence lies the problem We both may need to be Medicated better.
> All in good fun My friend, I had some good times on FI growing up.
> Babes loved hot tan clammers


really is beautiful Davis Park big bucks


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> really is beautiful Davis Park big bucks


My Cousins Had to sell the Family Beach House the upkeep after the last few Hurricanes and not enough rentals to help cover the costs got to be too much
The Price of the sale was not bad though


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> My Cousins Had to sell the Family Beach House the upkeep after the last few Hurricanes and not enough rentals to help cover the costs got to be too much
> The Price of the sale was not bad though


couldnt imagine what flood insurance would cost


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> couldnt imagine what flood insurance would cost


Nuffin.  You doan git any.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I know this place members wise is huge.  It is nice to see that there are more and some new active ones. And maybe it is just my perception. I am still on usually in the AM and later in the PM. My work is unpredictable even being self employed, I am the only employee. I hope to get to hang and cause minor trouble next week. Peace to all the followers of our little secret (for many) hobby. - Side note - Bugus and Bogus Monkey is my handle at many sites, some not weed related.  Hopefully Hopper doesn't get mad..., I post every now and then "WeedHopper for President 2024 He is tough yet fair" in a several places now.  It's been getting a lot of likes.  I don't know if it is people from here doing the likes. I'll stop if he tells me to, but ya, that's me too..  It would be funny if something like that went Viral as the kids say.  Get some bumper stickers made up.  I'm out again and Hopper if you want to delete this and me stop, No Problem. I probably should have checked with you first.


Mad about what ya fking stoner?
Okay I had to read it again. It's early. My brain took a minute to figure out what the h.ell you were talking about.
Ya funny fker. Post away. Nobody has a clue who Weedhopper is anyway. Their just sick of the idiot thats screwing up our Country and would vote for anybody besides him,even someone they don't know.
Now I gotta bye a bigger hat. This one feels a bit tight 
By the way I'm giving out joints instead of buttons on the campaign trail.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2022)

Awright... It is not often that your weed less-than-amateur can come up with big-ass weed news that is, well... extremely important:









						Is Marijuana Legalization Now on the Horizon?
					

According to Just the News, the Democrat-controlled House of Representatives could be on the verge of taking a massive step toward marijuana […] More




					trendingpolitics.com
				




Seems that the dems (in control) say they are going to pass a bill de-criminalizing weed, and taking it off the Federabobble Bad Sheet List.

That, among other things, may/will cause a seminal change in growers setups. AND TAXES!!!

_"The Democrat-controlled House is expected this week to pass legislation that will legalize marijuana.

"The initiative has close to full support from House Democrats and a powerful friend in Senate Democrat leader Chuck Schumer, who is hoping to introduce a Senate version of the bill this spring._

"That bill, authored by Rep. Nadler and called the “Marijuana Opportunity Reinvestment and Expungement Act,” would, in the words of the Hill:

“_remove cannabis from the list of federal controlled substances and eliminate criminal penalties associated with the drug."_


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Fk the government. All they do is screw shit up and tax the fk out of weed.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Mad about what ya fking stoner?
> Okay I had to read it again. It's early. My brain took a minute to figure out what the h.ell you were talking about.
> Ya funny fker. Post away. Nobody has a clue who Weedhopper is anyway. Their just sick of the idiot thats screwing up our Country and would vote for anybody besides him,even someone they don't know.
> Now I gotta bye a bigger hat. This one feels a bit tight
> By the way I'm giving out joints instead of buttons on the campaign trail.


need security ?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright... It is not often that your weed less-than-amateur can come up with big-ass weed news that is, well... extremely important:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nadler is a disgusting pig from NY who  should choke on a ham sandwich the fat fock. They are going to do to weed what ever it takes to be able to get the  ability to extract $ from its sales ,permits ,fees,taxes .


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> couldnt imagine what flood insurance would cost


She could not get insurance after the last 2 hurricanes they had


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> She could not get insurance after the last 2 hurricanes they had


I believe it .


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 291848


Now we all have to watch this movie , explains it all
Idiocracy  Funny scary stuff....


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I believe it .


Most of the houses had to be rebuilt on 8ft stilts


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Most of the houses had to be rebuilt on 8ft stilts
> View attachment 291896
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Hurricane Sandy did a lot of damage . I worked on a house that had pilings and its a pain in the asz


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

I was pulled over yesterday because a cop was 2 cars behind me and the guy 2 cars in front of me was smoking some strong smelling Ganja, he thought it was me because my car was the only one with windows open. 
I said Nope Twas not I but I did open my windows to get a better wiff.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> need security ?


Nah, I have an Outlaw MC. Can't get the fkers to wear a tie and earpiece though.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 30, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## ness (Mar 30, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

Morning Ness and the rest of the crew. Woke up to the world covered in ice, but it's starting to melt off.


----------



## boo (Mar 30, 2022)

mornin folks, off to the gym...enjoy your day, we've got an awesome one today here in sunny florida...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

I didn't make it to the gym yesterday. That's 8,987 days in a row.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

I drove by one and got tired.


----------



## Africanna (Mar 30, 2022)

I've always liked Jim


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I used to be a lineman for the county , and I  drove the main road.... sorry couldnt help  myself


Ok Glenn cambell!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Viking in Italian means costs a lot of money and weighs a ton too
> My brother has a viking along with a 3k exhaust hood


I like the Wolf stoves....love the big red knobs.
But very expensive.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I didn't make it to the gym yesterday. That's 8,987 days in a row.



I have a cinder block in my front yard.  I have named my bathroom, "the gym".

So I walked around the block today, and then I went to the gym.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have a cinder block in my front yard.  I have named my bathroom, "the gym".
> 
> So I walked around the block today, and then I went to the gym.


I like the way you think 

Bubba


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Gym Idk but I had to start going on walks and with the outdoor spot clearing digging holes that's my gym for now I know I need it last couple years been rough and put on 50 pounds I feel heavy and I'm not liking it


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I didn't make it to the gym yesterday. That's 8,987 days in a row.


Think of all the Gym fees you saved
More Beer


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

I do this when the neighbors kids piss me off


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I do this when the neighbors kids piss me off
> View attachment 291938


Funny stuff lmao


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Gym Idk but I had to start going on walks and with the outdoor spot clearing digging holes that's my gym for now I know I need it last couple years been rough and put on 50 pounds I feel heavy and I'm not liking it


May I strongly urge you (from an advanced age) to lose not the weight, but the fat.  I have a large frame, and I managed to get myself up to 260# <-- Well over 1/10 of a ton.

The characteristics you are probably showing:  Hypertension (ie: high blood pressure), easily tired.

I dropped 50 pounds and am now fairly skinny.  BP is fine. The answer is simply to eat right.  *Count every fargin calorie* -- no matter how sneakily you consumed it -- and start with a 2000-calorie per day regimen.  After a while, you will have shed most of the fat.

And here is the payoff:  After about a year of watching what you gobble down, you will find even if you take the handcuffs off, you will not eat as much as you used to.

You'll be able to eat just about anything you want.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> May I strongly urge you (from an advanced age) to lose not the weight, but the fat.  I have a large frame, and I managed to get myself up to 260# <-- Well over 1/10 of a ton.
> 
> The characteristics you are probably showing:  Hypertension (ie: high blood pressure), easily tired.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've cut back to 1 meal a day and a snack I've lost like 5 pounds last month or so I hit 30 and weight piled on dam metabolism come BACK please


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

77


----------



## boo (Mar 30, 2022)

at 70 years old I'm outworking many guys 30 years younger...my buddy has a gym and he trains me twice a week, then I go to the Y and use their gear on fridays...you either put in the work while you can or struggle to get out of a chair...I've just gotten a little more serious that I ever imagined...I enjoy the burn as they say...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

boo said:


> at 70 years old I'm outworking many guys 30 years younger...my buddy has a gym and he trains me twice a week, then I go to the Y and use their gear on fridays...you either put in the work while you can or struggle to get out of a chair...I've just gotten a little more serious that I ever imagined...I enjoy the burn as they say...


Keep at it Boo my friend
If I could walk more then a crip I would be right there working out with you
I miss pumping iron as Arnold would say


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

My body's a bit too beat up for that.  I just gotta stop eating. I got up to #200 a few years back and could only take it off by eating 500 calories a day for 4 months. Dropped down to my fighting weight, 154 pounds.
Ain't lookin' to be Charles Atlas, just make it a little easier to tie my shoes. I figure it ain't gonna be long before I get back to my original weight, 8 pounds, 6 ounces. How much does a box of cremation ashes weigh?


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My body's a bit too beat up for that.  I just gotta stop eating. I got up to #200 a few years back and could only take it off by eating 500 calories a day for 4 months. Dropped down to my fighting weight, 154 pounds.
> Ain't lookin' to be Charles Atlas, just make it a little easier to tie my shoes. I figure it ain't gonna be long before I get back to my original weight, 8 pounds, 6 ounces. How much does a box of cremation ashes weigh?


Yeah same here I'm 10% metal lol wish I could go back in time and not break so much stuff but the worse thing is my right shoulder totally ripped rotator cuff muscles and messed up the socket they surgically fix the muscle but it's never been the same over the head lifts are hard and I'm not doing them unless 100% necessary worse thing is it's my right arm to dammit


----------



## pute (Mar 30, 2022)

I have heard a torn rotator cuff is a terrible injury...surgery is the only solution.....that would suck


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

Got both of 'em screwed. Healed up kinda after a few years, but got a nice dose of arthritis in them, especially the left one. Still doesn't hurt as bad as the three blown discs.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

pute said:


> I have heard a torn rotator cuff is a terrible injury...surgery is the only solution.....that would suck


Yeah before the surgery couldn't use my arm at all the broke femur with a rod in it and the broke pelvis and broken verbrae in my back wasn't as bad as the shoulder :/


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got both of 'em screwed. Healed up kinda after a few years, but got a nice dose of arthritis in them, especially the left one. Still doesn't hurt as bad as the three blown discs.


Oh God yea ouch that's gotta hurt upper or lower discs?


----------



## boo (Mar 30, 2022)

I've broken 46 bones, been shot and stabbed...in the last 12 years I've had my meniscus trimmed, 2 rotator cuffs, liver cancer surgery and my bowels ripped from my body 3 times and broke my right shoulder 2 years ago...that's what a trainer can do for you...you have to learn to work thru the pain and discomfort...I was taking 5 vicodins a day 2 years ago, now I take 2...building a body is discipline and desire...I'm not looking to be like arnold, I just refuse to look like my friends...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I've broken 46 bones, been shot and stabbed...in the last 12 years I've had my meniscus trimmed, 2 rotator cuffs, liver cancer surgery and my bowels ripped from my body 3 times and broke my right shoulder 2 years ago...that's what a trainer can do for you...you have to learn to work thru the pain and discomfort...I was taking 5 vicodins a day 2 years ago, now I take 2...building a body is discipline and desire...I'm not looking to be like arnold, I just refuse to look like my friends...


You are such a brute
That is what we Love about you Boo


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I've broken 46 bones, been shot and stabbed...in the last 12 years I've had my meniscus trimmed, 2 rotator cuffs, liver cancer surgery and my bowels ripped from my body 3 times and broke my right shoulder 2 years ago...that's what a trainer can do for you...you have to learn to work thru the pain and discomfort...I was taking 5 vicodins a day 2 years ago, now I take 2...building a body is discipline and desire...I'm not looking to be like arnold, I just refuse to look like my friends...


You Brute YouBrute You Brute LOL


----------



## boo (Mar 30, 2022)

it's almost bed time brother, get that ice cream and go for it...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

boo said:


> it's almost bed time brother, get that ice cream and go for it...


Oh now you know You complete me what would I do without you


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

Telling me to go to Bed LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Oh God yea ouch that's gotta hurt upper or lower discs?



All lower. Severe sciatic nerve damage on both sides, and severe cervical nerve damage.


boo said:


> I've broken 46 bones, been shot and stabbed...in the last 12 years I've had my meniscus trimmed, 2 rotator cuffs, liver cancer surgery and my bowels ripped from my body 3 times and broke my right shoulder 2 years ago...that's what a trainer can do for you...you have to learn to work thru the pain and discomfort...I was taking 5 vicodins a day 2 years ago, now I take 2...building a body is discipline and desire...I'm not looking to be like arnold, I just refuse to look like my friends...


You've got to quit playing with Walt.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> All lower. Severe sciatic nerve damage on both sides, and severe cervical nerve damage.
> 
> You've got to quit playing with Walt.


Sciatica is absolute torture .


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

Huge Coronal Mass Ejection with extreme UV from our sun aimed directly at earth happened at 4pm today ..  immediate effect on southern US, Mexico, Central America and the top of South America ..


GOES X-ray Flux | NOAA / NWS Space Weather Prediction Center


.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## ness (Mar 31, 2022)

Good morning OFC starting this day early.  `It's going to rain today.  Have fun growing.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yeah I've cut back to 1 meal a day and a snack I've lost like 5 pounds last month or so I hit 30 and weight piled on dam metabolism come BACK please


NoNoNo -- One meal a day will flat out guarantee you will GAIN fat.  Eat up to FOUR meals a day.  <-- Just COUNT THE FRIGGIN' CALORIES!!

Two eggs is 150 teeny calories.  No bread.  Tomato Juice.  Great breakfast at, say 8AM.

Snack at 11:00 -- An apple <--successful dieting sekrit: Apples fill you up like you ate four McSwine's Cheeboogers. They have 75 calories.

Lunch at 1:00 -- HUGE salad.  _All you can eat_.  Made of carrots, lettuce, 100 calories worth of dried cranberries or raisins mixed in with it. NO SALAD dressing.  The salad tastes fine without it. 300 calories, tops

Dinner:  A nice steak (don't eat the fat) with a baked potato with Brummel & Brown "butter" on it.  And peas. 800 calories

Cut back to nearly nuffin on alcohol.

You just went through a whole day without being hungry at all... and you only took in @ 1300 calories.

Do that EVERY day with equivalents and you will lose five pounds a week minimum.  After a while -- and this is straight-arrow -- your gizzard will sorta "shrink" as far as stuffing appetite cravings, and you will find after two months of being smart and serious that you just wind up not eating like you used to.  

The fat stays off.  It ain't really "dieting" -- it is cutting back on the usual _calorie_ _overload_ your brain is used to receiving to tell you it is happy with more food.

You just cut out the overload, and the pounds will come off.  And you will feel sharper all the way around.  Lotsa positives, like sleeping and general life stuff.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yeah same here I'm 10% metal lol wish I could go back in time and not break so much stuff but the worse thing is my right shoulder totally ripped rotator cuff muscles and messed up the socket they surgically fix the muscle but it's never been the same over the head lifts are hard and I'm not doing them unless 100% necessary worse thing is it's my right arm to dammit


You may have to have your shoulder chopped off, laid on a table, deboned, and replaced with titanium and teflon.  Like me:





 DO NOT do _anything that hurts_.  You only tear more.  The docs can sew up everything with what looks like boat ropes... unless you "tough it out" until your fargin shoulder turns into a two-inch slope instead of a shoulder.  THEN it gets rough. That fluffy white stuff is torn ligaments.  They look like the frayed end of a cotton clothesline.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yeah same here I'm 10% metal lol wish I could go back in time and not break so much stuff


Meh.

Piker. I will NOT attempt air travel again in my life.  Unless I am the pilot at a private airplane patch.  I wound up getting so much fargin hassle, you would not believe it.

And the worst part was, I was not allowed to kick the shiit out of the TSA guy with the probe going back and forth to the THREE areas with metal.

Hadda go into the "Back Room".  For a fuggin' aerial *bus ride*.  Jeez.

He was certain, I guess, that I was trying to sneak precious metals out of the country.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2022)

pute said:


> I have heard a torn rotator cuff is a terrible injury...surgery is the only solution.....that would suck


It does suck. I tore my right right rotator cuff and it took months to heal and it still isn't a hundred percent. Fk surgery.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2022)

boo said:


> I've broken 46 bones, been shot and stabbed...in the last 12 years I've had my meniscus trimmed, 2 rotator cuffs, liver cancer surgery and my bowels ripped from my body 3 times and broke my right shoulder 2 years ago...that's what a trainer can do for you...you have to learn to work thru the pain and discomfort...I was taking 5 vicodins a day 2 years ago, now I take 2...building a body is discipline and desire...I'm not looking to be like arnold, I just refuse to look like my friends...


Yep and I still have a 357 slug in me.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2022)

boo said:


> I've broken 46 bones, been shot and stabbed...in the last 12 years I've had my meniscus trimmed, 2 rotator cuffs, liver cancer surgery and my bowels ripped from my body 3 times and broke my right shoulder 2 years ago...that's what a trainer can do for you...you have to learn to work thru the pain and discomfort...I was taking 5 vicodins a day 2 years ago, now I take 2...building a body is discipline and desire...I'm not looking to be like arnold, I just refuse to look like my friends...


Ya broke more than me.  I never counted, but it ain't nowhere near 46.

We are two tough old mofo's, ya know that?  We are also too stoopit to duck in time.

Wound?  Easypeasy.  Kill?  Not a fargin chance.  We are both immortal.  So far...


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2022)

amazing lightning


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Amazing lightning -- Thassa lotta cramps and jolts, no error.  All in one fargin spot.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep and I still have a 357 slug in me.


That sucks I knew a guy had one in his brain but he said he never felt pain from the bullet but the area where the Docs operated trying to remove it hurst like heck everyday, Sorry bro.


----------



## pute (Mar 31, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Woke up and realized I don't have to trim today.... really....what am I gonna do with myself.  There is stuff that needs doing just not an all day chore like trimming is. 

I have never been shot or shot at for that matter....I would like to keep it that way.  What is disturbing is all the shootings occuring every night around here. Not long ago there might have been a couple shootings a month....now multiple people daily.  My solution... don't go downtown.  Especially after sundown.

Great day to get some sun.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> NoNoNo -- One meal a day will flat out guarantee you will GAIN fat.  Eat up to FOUR meals a day.  <-- Just COUNT THE FRIGGIN' CALORIES!!
> 
> Two eggs is 150 teeny calories.  No bread.  Tomato Juice.  Great breakfast at, say 8AM.
> 
> ...


Shhhhh.....Don't let my belly hear ya. Been surviving on a small handful of trail mix once a day for the last seven days.  Lost 8.6 pounds so far.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Shhhhh.....Don't let my belly hear ya. Been surviving on a small handful of trail mix once a day for the last seven days.  Lost 8.6 pounds so far.


Now Hippie we all know that is not good for old cogs like us
Please be careful


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

I know this old bod real well. It's the only way I can shed pounds. I had my Hindu doctor tell me that I had diabetes one time after getting the results of a blood test back. I told him he was full of shit. He did the "I'm the doctor" speech, and I told him I know my body. The appointment had been for 13:30. I don't eat breakfast or lunch. I had drank three regular Cokes before the appointment. Told him to schedule me for another blood test in a week. The morning of the appointment, I didn't drink any Coke. He called me a week later and told me that I was right; no signs of being diabetic.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Shhhhh.....Don't let my belly hear ya. Been surviving on a small handful of trail mix once a day for the last seven days.  Lost 8.6 pounds so far.


That ain't good for ya (if you are serious), and it most ricky-tick _will not keep you from binge eating_ when you go off trail mix.

Point of Proof of Allegation:

*"I had drank three regular Cokes before the appointment." *

(*A-fargin-_HEM_*)

*LATE EDIT ADD*:  A meal -- worse, several -- of just trail mix, with one "meal" after another will make you very susceptible to developing *diverticulitis***.

**As you get older, you develop "wrinkles" in your intestines.  Lookit a sausage:  That is how thin your intestinal wall is.  Exactly that thick and no more. Membrane.

And if a bit of a nut piece gets hung up in any of the wrinkles, you will begin to bleed pints when you take a dump.  BIG problem.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Shhhhh.....Don't let my belly hear ya. Been surviving on a small handful of trail mix once a day for the last seven days.  Lost 8.6 pounds so far.


Careful man no reason for all that unless your like one of those people on that show my 900 pound life lol Idk how people get that big craziness I feel heavy being at 200 when I was 150-160 all threw my 20s


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I know this old bod real well. It's the only way I can shed pounds. I had my Hindu doctor tell me that I had diabetes one time after getting the results of a blood test back. I told him he was full of shit. He did the "I'm the doctor" speech, and I told him I know my body. The appointment had been for 13:30. I don't eat breakfast or lunch. I had drank three regular Cokes before the appointment. Told him to schedule me for another blood test in a week. The morning of the appointment, I didn't drink any Coke. He called me a week later and told me that I was right; no signs of being diabetic.


And just who told you to eat or drink anything before a blood test for Diabetes 
LOL 3 Cokes must have been off then scale


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> That ain't good for ya (if you are serious), and it most ricky-tick _will not keep you from binge eating_ when you go off trail mix.
> 
> Point of Proof of Allegation:
> 
> ...


Too late. I've had diverticulitis for better than five years now. Spent a week in the hospital hooked up to IVs of antibiotics and other goodies. My "trigger" is those little seeds they put on pizza. Not sure what they're called, but they have a spikey end on 'em. I can get away with eating pizza once a month or so, which is cool. Old school logic says sesame seeds are bad. They don't bother me a bit.

Hey, I'm a Cokehead! Switched to Coke Zero last time I went on a diet. A 12 pack will sometimes last me two days. Sometimes, a day and a half......


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Too late. I've had diverticulitis for better than five years now. Spent a week in the hospital hooked up to IVs of antibiotics and other goodies. My "trigger" is those little seeds they put on pizza. Not sure what they're called, but they have a spikey end on 'em. I can get away with eating pizza once a month or so, which is cool. Old school logic says sesame seeds are bad. They don't bother me a bit.
> 
> Hey, I'm a Cokehead! Switched to Coke Zero last time I went on a diet. A 12 pack will sometimes last me two days. Sometimes, a day and a half......


Yea I drink a lot of coke also but I switch up between coke and Pepsi


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

I thought this was funny in a good funny way


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yea I drink a lot of coke also but I switch up between coke and Pepsi


Pure sugar , was the only thing that helped with horrific head aches 
After being shot in the Brain . I drank 2 -4 litters a day for a while


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2022)

Pic without comment except to save you counting 24 fargin teaspoons of sugar:






Trail mix as a staple food will lead you to the above sort of binge-eating insanity.  THREE of them, y'say?  

72 teaspoons of sugar, and you thought nuffin of it...  Hmm...

If you were 12, you'd either be a hyper kid, or a fat kid.  But older than that, and you'll be a grownup in a dangerous territory.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> And just who told you to eat or drink anything before a blood test for Diabetes
> LOL 3 Cokes must have been off then scale


It was a check up to reup my lung meds, which I rarely need, and yes, I guess it was off the scale a bit.
He's tried to tell me for the last 20 years that I might have kidney/bladder cancer. If I'd had untreated renal cancer, I'd have been underground 15 years ago. If I go in in the summer, I have trace blood in my urine. If I go in during the winter time, it's clear. He fails to correlate that fact to the fact that, in the summer, I mow six acres or more, most of it field. Lot of bouncing around on a tractor that wasn't built for comfort. In the winter, I don't mow. No mowing = no blood.
I know this ole bod.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2022)

Wait... what!!??

Your diverticul*osis* got upgraded to diverticul*itis* (as I said it very well might if you eat like an idiot)... and you STILL haven't found your dieting Jesus?

What the fug does it take to convince you?  Death?  Well...  There it is.

I can give you no more information than to tell you my prediction as to the danger of nut-based dieting (*nut-based is right!*) being shunted as past history (and any lesson therefore you should have learned) and gone is all I got to give you.

I din' even predict, it turns out.  I just documented what you have already done. 

Purty fargin accurate prediction, eh wot?  Doesn't it carry any logical weight at all???

*FAIR WARNING: 
AND DOAN SAY I DIN' TELL YOU!!*
Once you have driven your guts to actual, bloody, dangerous *diverticulitis*, you are _*far, far more susceptible*_ to it coming back.

In spades.  Doubled.

Remember, I play a doctor's Daddy in real life.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Pic without comment except to save you counting 24 fargin teaspoons of sugar:
> 
> View attachment 292110
> 
> ...


At the time, I was working union construction. My lunchbox consisted of two trays of ice, six Cokes, and a ziploc bag with four packs of Kents in it. Wasn't an ounce of fat on me, but I did work pretty hard. Played pretty hard, too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Wait... what!!??
> 
> Your diverticulosis got upgraded to diverticulitis (as I said it very well might if you eat like an idiot)... and you STILL haven't found your dieting Jesus?
> 
> What the fug does it take to convince you?  Death?  Well...  There it is.


Thanks, Mom, but I'm doing just fine. Don't go into Afib over little ole me!


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Thanks, Mom, but I'm doing just fine. Don't go into Afib over little ole me!


Yrs ago My doc told me I most likely had blood cancer due to a high white count all the time. Sent me for all kinds of tests and a visit to Oncologist too . They found no Cancer , and it was just that I run high whi/count all my life . I have two sisters the same way. Go figure.
He breaks my balls too for not getting any Vaxs (any of them ) calls me an anti vaxer.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 31, 2022)

They will not replace your intestines with rope, like in Airplane.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> They will not replace your intestines with rope, like in Airplane.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

In five years, I've had maybe four flare-ups. Ya don't eat for three days, drink lots of water, and eat egg and cheese omelets for a few days, and don't let the girls talk you into eating pizza twice a week. Easy.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

So day 3 after I transplanted the seeds into soil no sprouts yet I put them in alot earlier then I usually would have to make sure not damaging taproot like I've done a couple times before since I had to pay 100$ for them. I'm putting heating pad under pots to help by uping there Temps cool in my basement how long until i should start to worry?? The taproot had just cracked open the seeds and sticking out a just little bit on mostly all of them


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Me Just over hear telling myself just be patient kindbud lol


----------



## stain (Mar 31, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> So day 3 after I transplanted the seeds into soil no sprouts yet I put them in alot earlier then I usually would have to make sure not damaging taproot like I've done a couple times before since I had to pay 100$ for them. I'm putting heating pad under pots to help by uping there Temps cool in my basement how long until i should start to worry?? The taproot had just cracked open the seeds and sticking out a just little bit on mostly all of them



Soil must be above 65f to get em going good. Heat pad will help....


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Ok yea that's probably why that haven't popped up yet tap root growing very slowly right now down stairs is probably 60°


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Ok yea that's probably why that haven't popped up yet tap root growing very slowly right now down stairs is probably 60°


They could have a little sleepover upstairs…


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They could have a little sleepover upstairs…


Yea good idea sub


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yea good idea sub


They will like the warmth of the house I think and the heat mat too is a good idea


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They will like the warmth of the house I think and the heat mat too is a good idea


Yup yup my upstairs stays at about 70 with the heat pad on medium they should be happy


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Or maybe I  should leave it on high??


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Nah I'll keep it on medium checked temperature was 102 on high gonna turn it off for 10 minutes and keep it on low don't want it to hot


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

My heat mat doesn’t have a setting but keeps the medium just under 80. Both my seeds and clones love the general setting. I have my eggplant in there now and they are digging it too


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My heat mat doesn’t have a setting but keeps the medium just under 80. Both my seeds and clones love the general setting. I have my eggplant in there now and they are digging it too


Word mine has a low medium and high since it's 72° upstairs gonna leave it on low during day medium at night the pad may be that temperature but it's gotta go threw the plastic to heat the dirt my thermometer is digital doesn't go that low wish I had a old-school one


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Come on little girls your nice and warm come on and see the world.... being paranoid about them night of day 3 and I feel like some of them should be popping up well sleep time maybe I'll wake up to a surprise Night everyone


----------



## pute (Mar 31, 2022)

My heat mats run at 78f...good night


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

pute said:


> My heat mats run at 78f...good night


Good night man catch ya tomorrow sleep time for me too ✌


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)

Ive had beans that after 3 days I would ever so gently remove the soil from the top until I see the seed and make sure it was germinating. 
If it was I would put just a little soil on its head and let it do it's thing.
Sometimes the seed can move down if your not careful when your trying to keep the soil damp and have to climb more to poke its head up.
Just had to do that with my Gabagoo a few days ago. His head popped up the next day.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Come on little girls your nice and warm come on and see the world.... being paranoid about them night of day 3 and I feel like some of them should be popping up well sleep time maybe I'll wake up to a surprise Night everyone


I hope your girls are waking up this morning. I was disappointed to have lost two seeds that popped in the glass but couldn’t make it out of the dirt and one that broke her head off trying to get out. All my other seeds did fine but it’s always exciting to wake up to see those little heads popping up


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yup yup my upstairs stays at about 70 with the heat pad on medium they should be happy


I keep my little grow house in the house. We keep our heat tuned to around 68 as our gas bill is way high. My plastic glass house sits on top of two potholders which sit directly on my cheap one volume heat mat but they get perfect temps and it’s real easy to steam it up in there a bit if you need some extra humidity for clones, plants or seeds


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

Well waking up disappointed this morning nothing none have popped I'm just going to go back to sleep God if I these seeds don't pop and I lost them I hope the seed bank will do something cause paying 100$ for seeds to lose them is just gonna put my off growing I'll just throw that one plant out in that clear cut and leave it let nature choice if it survives kinda depressed well back to sleep for a couple hours then I'm going to uncover them some and see it they are growing I mean I've used this exact soil and never had problems they popped fine so idk


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 1, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Well waking up disappointed this morning nothing none have popped I'm just going to go back to sleep God if I these seeds don't pop and I lost them I hope the seed bank will do something cause paying 100$ for seeds to lose them is just gonna put my off growing I'll just throw that one plant out in that clear cut and leave it let nature choice if it survives kinda depressed well back to sleep for a couple hours then I'm going to uncover them some and see it they are growing I mean I've used this exact soil and never had problems they popped fine so idk


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

I usually never do this it's dangerous but I just had to know.... guess they need time and I'm being paranoid bad kindbud lol I'm throwing some plastic wrap on top of them and turning the pad back on low


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 1, 2022)

OK.  Time out.  I hope this plays.  It actually got this crusty old bastage all teary.  TINS!



Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.  I was trying to find the URL of the above, and found another one that piled on top.  Same company.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


>


Soo the uncovering is doing OK so far I'm 2 for 2..... 1 or 2 was a? If it was germinating so hopefully the rest are OK I put them back in water to sit for a hour then throwing them in a paper towel and see maybe they will pop atleast 1 we will see......


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2022)

Morning OFC.  I will be starting my maters seeds today.  Gotta make a trip to the grow store for some rapid rooters.  Nonconformist here...no towels.  Maters and peppers go in rapid rooters an marijuana goes in rock wool.  Keep it simple....they all pop so why take the extra steps.

If you look at roots through a magnifying glass roots have tiny hairs that attach themselves to the towel.  When you transplant you damage the taproot.  Not me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)

Mine is simple. All my seeds go in soil and i let mother nature do her thing in the sun or under a cfl.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 1, 2022)

For weed seeds, I always put 'em in a small (think pill cups at the mental hospital) paper cup that contains a 50/50 mix of H2O and H2O2 and let 'em be 'til the tails pop. Don't let 'em get too long 'cause ya might break 'em off putting them in your growing medium.
For garden seeds, I stuff 'em in the dirt and let Mama Nature take over.


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2022)

Totally agree with Hopper but I am not in Texas.  Short growing season here. So I have to start things indoors.  Most outdoor pot growers here have to do the same to get them to finish in time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  I will be starting my maters seeds today.  Gotta make a trip to the grow store for some rapid rooters.  Nonconformist here...no towels.  Maters and peppers go in rapid rooters an marijuana goes in rock wool.  Keep it simple....they all pop so why take the extra steps.
> 
> If you look at roots through a magnifying glass roots have tiny hairs that attach themselves to the towel.  When you transplant you damage the taproot.  Not me.



not if one catches them on time

no root hairs here


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2022)

Howdy.  Went for a walk and then ran errands.  I now have everything I need to start my maters.  I have 3 more starts I am waiting to show roots and then this years tomato crop will be started. 

Big you are righ....when you catch them that quick but I bet at one time or another you weren't on top of things like those two.  I will just plop seeds into my rapid rooters and forget about things until they need transplanting. I learned one and only one thing in the Army.   KISS.....Keep it Simple Stupid.


----------



## boo (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm still using the dunk, paper towel, then the small solo cups method...always have


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm still using the dunk, paper towel, then the small solo cups method...always have


We all have our way of doing things.....actually this is just a weed and not that hard to grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)

Yep. Ill take good ole mother nature every time,,but to each his own.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 1, 2022)

Just got back from taking my lovely bride to the pub for our Friday social hour or two. Plunked five bucks down on a fast cash ticket, scanned it, and walked away with a $100 winner. Most folks would keep playing. I got two fifties, handed one to the Old Hen, and tucked the other one in my wallet.
Good Friday!


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2022)

Happy for you Hippie.  I never win..... probably cause I don't gamble.... professional looser here.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just got back from taking my lovely bride to the pub for our Friday social hour or two. Plunked five bucks down on a fast cash ticket, scanned it, and walked away with a $100 winner. Most folks would keep playing. I got two fifties, handed one to the Old Hen, and tucked the other one in my wallet.
> Good Friday!


Yay for you Hippie  congratulations


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Happy for you Hippie.  I never win..... probably cause I don't gamble.... professional looser here.


My Daddy had a system that absolutely beat Las Vegas every time.  Honest Injun.

He would go to a casino and play Keno.  In the length of time a Keno round took, he'd get two Chivas Regal drinkies on the House.  He could never lose.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2022)

I have had two coincidental meetings in my life that beat all odds.

I was in Lost Wages on vacation with my Scottish Witch, playing the nickel slot machines at the Frontier.  I looked up when I heard a machine behind mine go _DING_!! On the next aisle, facing me... was my Daddy. He was on vacation same as us. 

The second one:  I was in Taipei, which is a crazy madhouse of twenty-across scooters at stoplights... and I bumped into the guy that taught me to fly a plane!  What are them fargin odds?  TAIPEI??!!  One fargin street crossing in a city of 16 million fargin people... with very, very few Big Noses amongst them.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 2, 2022)

Walt means he met Wilbur Wright.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt means he met Wilbur Wright.


Wilber's mother's maiden name was the same as Walts.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 2, 2022)

Actually you pikers are so far off the mark, it is almost painful

The guy who taught me how to fly... his name was Icarus.  I heard he switched to airplanes.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

YEP!​


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

Walt remembers Christ when Christ was just a corporal.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt remembers Christ when Christ was just a corporal.


Heck probably only a gleam in his daddy's eye . BC


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 2, 2022)

PATWI............................. Good to see your Brother


----------



## Patwi (Apr 2, 2022)

What's the word on a military unit being deployed to some National Park in Colorado .. something about people coming up missing


----------



## Patwi (Apr 2, 2022)

Good to see you too Roster .. life is good huh


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

You want to talk about willpower? At special request, I made Ojibwe fry bread for the wife and kid. Made four big ones, called the girls, and walked away. Not one bite for the fatboy. Sure did smell good!


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt remembers Christ when Christ was just a corporal.


You guys keep fishin' for my background an' makin' up schit.  Gotta keep after you CNN reporters to straighten it out. 

I did NOT pull KP at the Last Supper.  I was the Mess Sergeant.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2022)

You funny fkers make my morning. Bunch of fking potheads and stoners


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

patwi said:


> What's the word on a military unit being deployed to some National Park in Colorado .. something about people coming up missing


Any more word on this ?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You guys keep fishin' for my background an' makin' up schit.  Gotta keep after you CNN reporters to straighten it out.
> 
> I did NOT pull KP at the Last Supper.  I was the Mess Sergeant.


E Tu Judas?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You want to talk about willpower? At special request, I made Ojibwe fry bread for the wife and kid. Made four big ones, called the girls, and walked away. Not one bite for the fatboy. Sure did smell good!


GOOD BOY


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

patwi said:


> What's the word on a military unit being deployed to some National Park in Colorado .. something about people coming up missing


Found this
Not much watch it near the end


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 3, 2022)

good morning 

more sand!
more sand!

this kids got two elbows!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Cool Little sprayer 
RYOBI ONE+ 18V Cordless Battery .5L Compact Chemical Sprayer (Tool Only) P28014BTLVNM (homedepot.com)


----------



## pute (Apr 3, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 3, 2022)

Good morning old farts. Have a great day


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Morning


----------



## ness (Apr 3, 2022)

Morning have a Happy Stoney day enjoy..


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Found this
> Not much watch it near the end



Moon bats.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Moon bats.


Boo's Bat Dog


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 3, 2022)

So the Redheaded Witchy-poo just left with her gaggle of ladies to "do" lunch and gab awhile.

I wuz out in the front yard, hand feeding FancyPants some leftover hamburger.  Side Note:  Peacocks are the avian version of raccoons:  They will eat anythig.

So the big birdie sidles up to me with his magnificent feathers all fluffed out, and takes a piece of the hambooger.  Side Note:  Fancy Pants has sorta imprinted on me as a buddy, since he was born in my yard 17 years ago.  So I can stroke his feathers and hand feed nummies to him.

So one of the lunch ladies sees me doing this from about a 100 feet away and says, _*"Isn't it illegal to hand-feed peacocks?"*_ <-- Super RedWitch warned me one of the ladies was a Karen...

My shouted answer as I held out another goodie to be scarfed up by FP:  _*"It ain't illegal, just impossible.  Nobody on this planet can hand feed Fancy Pants and his brother Beau but me.  Want to try?  Here's a piece of hambooger."*_

So "Karen" started walking over to us.  She was still 50 feet away when Fancy Pants gave her a _look_, and began to walk away.  She stopped, turned back.  FP came back for another bite of burger.

They went to lunch and I gave Fancy Pants an extra piece.  Such are the little victories we savor in our adultery.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You want to talk about willpower? At special request, I made Ojibwe fry bread for the wife and kid. Made four big ones, called the girls, and walked away. Not one bite for the fatboy. Sure did smell good!


I would talk to my doctor about that ,it does not sound right ...


----------



## Patwi (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Any more word on this ?




The latest from Colorado was a pair of hikers that were found with their tongues cut out and eyes cut out , nothing else except they were nude and this was in the vicinity of multiple caves .. the military unit sent there is from D.C. ....

something about massive cave tunnel structures within every mountain ranges within the U.S. .. including of course the Adirondacks, Ozarks , Rockies, Cascades .. all







TheBlackHydra said:


> Found this
> Not much watch it near the end






.


Remember the TV show the X Files ,. do you also remember the adage " That the Truth is Stranger than Fiction "




.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

patwi said:


> The latest from Colorado was a pair of hikers that were found with their tongues cut out and eyes cut out , nothing else except they were nude and this was in the vicinity of multiple caves .. the military unit sent there is from D.C. ....
> 
> something about massive cave tunnel structures within every mountain ranges within the U.S. .. including of course the Adirondacks, Ozarks , Rockies, Cascades .. all
> 
> ...


Could only find this story
Remains found by hikers in Clear Creek Canyon, CO cops say | The Kansas City Star


----------



## Patwi (Apr 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Could only find this story
> Remains found by hikers in Clear Creek Canyon, CO cops say | The Kansas City Star




not sure why the public media blackout on info. .. I don't hike/camp in any mountains so no problem  . My information  comes from retired family  in the  DC area that contracts for  Army Intelligence. He just said a ' Men in Black ' unit had been dispatched.

Here's a good guy that touches on this issue at times in his missing persons videos .


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> OH GOD look at that face !!!  I picture those eyes looking at me for a taste of a sandwich  ! A beauty...



Layla's actually got wolf colored eyes.



boo said:


> ms. layla is a beautiful beast...I'd have her and that's saying alot...GSD's have spoiled me...gray knows...



My favorite breed for sure.



TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292444



The flying skunk eye reward!


----------



## pute (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm out


----------



## ness (Apr 4, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)

Checking in before I get my ass up and get ready for work.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 4, 2022)

Gooooode mawning ya'll!  Starting this rainy morning in wonderland out on an upbeat note with a dab of Sour Diesel live resin mixed with THC-A isolate.  Good aroma, flavor, and effects.  I have yet to determine what I'm up to or in to today, but it will have to be an indoor sport.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Checking in before I get my ass up and get ready for work.




not me

im retired


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> not me
> 
> im retired


"You have to think big to be big." Claude M. Bristol - Writer ,Electrician  (1891 - 1951)


----------



## Patwi (Apr 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> not me
> 
> im retired





.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "You have to think big to be big." Claude M. Bristol - Writer ,Electrician  (1891 - 1951)


Joe 
Just out of curiosity, what constitutes being an electrician 
Being able to turn on a light bulb?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Joe
> Just out of curiosity, what constitutes being an electrician
> Being able to turn on a light bulb?


that and more !


----------



## Patwi (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Joe
> Just out of curiosity, what constitutes being an electrician
> Being able to turn on a light bulb?



I'll take a vowel for $20 .. ouch


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

How many Electricians does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> How many Electricians does it take to screw in a light bulb?


It depends where !


----------



## Patwi (Apr 4, 2022)

sparkys make the helpers screw/plug the bulbs ..


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

I carry a black sharp-ee where ever I go


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I carry a black sharp-ee where ever I go
> View attachment 292658


So have I and never seen that b4!


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Happy Moanday.

Have a good day at the salt mine Hopper.  Joe and Hydra will keep things moving here.  Takes forever to keep up with things here.  

Nice day here before the next storm moves through tomorrow.  I will take advantage and get my azz outside.  Tomorrow will be a horse of a different color.  High wind, rain/ snow mix.

Critters out back are demanding food....better get a fresh cup and wander out and feed them.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 4, 2022)

This would work well for you and most of the group I think . taking orders ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2022)

'Mornin', old farts. Got up this morning, fed the squawkers, flopped back on the bed, turned on the boobtube, and thought I had a stroke. Left eye was blurry, but the right eye was fine. Took off the new specks and put on the old ones. Phew! Hospital run averted. Headed up the the eyeball doc and told him that the lense had spun. Yep, that was it. When you wear perfectly round eyeglasses (Where's Waldo; John Lennon), it can happen. All better now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2022)

I'll drink to that!


----------



## Patwi (Apr 5, 2022)

A Ukrainian helicopter run by the Aziz unit was shot down by Russia and it had French Special Forces in it .

But then an American Lieutenant General of the US Military was captured by Russian forces up near the front.
Lieutenant General Cloutier was just put in charge of eastern European forces with his recent promotion.


life huh ?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 5, 2022)

patwi said:


> A Ukrainian helicopter run by the Aziz unit was shot down by Russia and it had French Special Forces in it .
> 
> But then an American Lieutenant General of the US Military was captured by Russian forces up near the front.
> Lieutenant General Cloutier was just put in charge of eastern European forces with his recent promotion.
> ...


I'm sorry but I honestly believe that we shouldn't be involved with the Ukraine and Russia conflict we just got out of Afghanistan wear the Taliban was equipped by old Russian weapons and it took 20 plus years to give up on a war/conflict we should have stayed out of how about we worry about our country and helping The USA get out of debt and help our own citizens help the homeless the lower class secure our boarder and country and make sure everything is ok at the home front before we start putting our nose into something half way across the world that honestly we have no business being involved in how's giving Ukraine a few billion dollars and helping them fight against one of the top 3 super powers of the world its like did we forget who we were in a cold war with for 4+ decades yea go piss off Russia political name because you have a stake in it because of back room shifty shit political name and his son did remember the laptops and the millions of dollars they both got come on if you can't see this reaks of a personal reason he jumped in and gave them 2 well probably 3 billion dollars worth of our money how about we leave Putin alone in my opinion he is doing what is best and right for his country he's been keeping Russia out of debt safe and keeping the peace sense he was elected in 2000 and him staying in powers probably the best thing for Russia he has pride for his country and wants the best for the country that the president before him didn't he did all kind of sketchy lying bullshit before Putin took over......I'm sorry but we need to help ourselves first there's so many homeless veterans that could use the help and lots of non veteran homeless that we could help out and make our country stronger and better before we start wasting money on a pointless cause Ukraine used to be part of the soviet union before it collapsed and Russia is the Soviet Union Ukraine should be part of Russia in my opinion we should stay out of it and maybe not think we can do everything and rule the world when we can't even take care of our own citizens


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2022)

Wake up all you Old Farts and Young.  54 and Clear.  I'm going to enjoy this weather before the high heat hits.  I'll be working in the yard this morning.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 5, 2022)

Please send some heat North Ness2 - Thank You.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 5, 2022)

Chilly this moanin': 72F

Fortunately, the air is still.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Wake up all you Old Farts and Young.  54 and Clear.  I'm going to enjoy this weather before the high heat hits.  I'll be working in the yard this morning.


It's gonna rain today here was going work on getting some spots ready but I'll wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Chilly this moanin': 72F
> 
> Fortunately, the air is still.


72s not chili its 54 right now that's chilly 72° is nice t-shirt and shorts weather it's gonna be 73° this afternoon here but the rain coming in is going to cool it down more then yesterday tomorrows temperature will be 83° thats gonna be a nice warm day


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I'm sorry but I honestly believe that we shouldn't be involved with the Ukraine and Russia conflict we just got out of Afghanistan wear the Taliban was equipped by old Russian weapons and it took 20 plus years to give up on a war/conflict we should have stayed out of how about we worry about our country and helping The USA get out of debt and help our own citizens help the homeless the lower class secure our boarder and country and make sure everything is ok at the home front before we start putting our nose into something half way across the world that honestly we have no business being involved in how's giving Ukraine a few billion dollars and helping them fight against one of the top 3 super powers of the world its like did we forget who we were in a cold war with for 4+ decades yea go piss off Russia political name because you have a stake in it because of back room shifty shit political name and his son did remember the laptops and the millions of dollars they both got come on if you can't see this reaks of a personal reason he jumped in and gave them 2 well probably 3 billion dollars worth of our money how about we leave Putin alone in my opinion he is doing what is best and right for his country he's been keeping Russia out of debt safe and keeping the peace sense he was elected in 2000 and him staying in powers probably the best thing for Russia he has pride for his country and wants the best for the country that the president before him didn't he did all kind of sketchy lying bullshit before Putin took over......I'm sorry but we need to help ourselves first there's so many homeless veterans that could use the help and lots of non veteran homeless that we could help out and make our country stronger and better before we start wasting money on a pointless cause Ukraine used to be part of the soviet union before it collapsed and Russia is the Soviet Union Ukraine should be part of Russia in my opinion we should stay out of it and maybe not think we can do everything and rule the world when we can't even take care of our own citizens


AMEN !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

Got a email from Raintree Nursury and my peach and I think apple tree is coming today. We had ordered it last year  and went with them sending it in the spring .But that was a small field of weed i smoked ago ... I forgot what we ordered


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 292723





HEAR HEAR!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 5, 2022)

patwi said:


> A Ukrainian helicopter run by the Aziz unit was shot down by Russia and it had French Special Forces in it .
> 
> But then an American Lieutenant General of the US Military was captured by Russian forces up near the front.
> Lieutenant General Cloutier was just put in charge of eastern European forces with his recent promotion.
> ...




hola Amigo…..you got a source/link to that info please?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Wake up all you Old Farts and Young.  54 and Clear.  I'm going to enjoy this weather before the high heat hits.  I'll be working in the yard this morning.





is that a government yard?

like a government yard in Trenchtown


I remember when we used to sit 
In a government yard in Trenchtown

smoke ‘‘em if ya got ‘em…..chem dragon and coffee at the Casa de Big


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

Meet my new swimming instructor ,she likes espresso and I thought we could accommodate ... I think I just fell in love.... ( third time edit Is She not a beauty..)


----------



## pute (Apr 5, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Wind event here today.  Wondering what is gonna end up in my yard from the next door neighbors house.  I have everything tied down and put away.  They just let their s-hit blow away and spend the next day trying to find it.






This is a picture of their back yard. S-hit everywhere.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Wind event here today.  Wondering what is gonna end up in my yard from the next door neighbors house.  I have everything tied down and put away.  They just let their s-hit blow away and spend the next day trying to find it.


you can go hunting afterwards!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 292723





Hippie420 said:


> I'll drink to that!



Hear, hear brothers!  As has been spoken, so shall it be!!


----------



## pute (Apr 5, 2022)

Unfortunately no.  They are the original Sanford and son..... everything they own is junk.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Unfortunately no.  They are the original Sanford and son..... everything they own is junk.


Love that theme music


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

I wound up with a pretty nice grill cover last big wind storm. Doesn't fit anything I've got, so I'll take a walk down the road and see who's missing one.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm honestly surprised I didn't get push back and rude comments after that post of pure truth


----------



## Patwi (Apr 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hola Amigo…..you got a source/link to that info please?




not any hard link ... for posting on an open site, shoulda zipped my mouth

Here is a scenario, Nato commander playing John Wayneish in no man's land buffer area and ...

Could be  Spy vs Spy  **



Here's the guy and his group


| NRDC-ITA




| NRDC-ITA



.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 5, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I'm honestly surprised I didn't get push back and rude comments after that post of pure truth



Looks morally right in my book .




Kindbud said:


> I'm sorry but I honestly believe that we shouldn't be involved with the Ukraine and Russia conflict we just got out of Afghanistan wear the Taliban was equipped by old Russian weapons and it took 20 plus years to give up on a war/conflict we should have stayed out of how about we worry about our country and helping The USA get out of debt and help our own citizens help the homeless the lower class secure our boarder and country and make sure everything is ok at the home front before we start putting our nose into something half way across the world that honestly we have no business being involved in how's giving Ukraine a few billion dollars and helping them fight against one of the top 3 super powers of the world its like did we forget who we were in a cold war with for 4+ decades yea go piss off Russia political name because you have a stake in it because of back room shifty shit political name and his son did remember the laptops and the millions of dollars they both got come on if you can't see this reaks of a personal reason he jumped in and gave them 2 well probably 3 billion dollars worth of our money how about we leave Putin alone in my opinion he is doing what is best and right for his country he's been keeping Russia out of debt safe and keeping the peace sense he was elected in 2000 and him staying in powers probably the best thing for Russia he has pride for his country and wants the best for the country that the president before him didn't he did all kind of sketchy lying bullshit before Putin took over......I'm sorry but we need to help ourselves first there's so many homeless veterans that could use the help and lots of non veteran homeless that we could help out and make our country stronger and better before we start wasting money on a pointless cause Ukraine used to be part of the soviet union before it collapsed and Russia is the Soviet Union Ukraine should be part of Russia in my opinion we should stay out of it and maybe not think we can do everything and rule the world when we can't even take care of our own citizens


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Wind event here today.  Wondering what is gonna end up in my yard from the next door neighbors house.  I have everything tied down and put away.  They just let their s-hit blow away and spend the next day trying to find it.
> 
> View attachment 292813
> 
> ...


Nobody can see into my back yard.  Unless they use a hoppacopter.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 5, 2022)

Hey Folks!  As long as we are on the subject of *reducing colon cancer cells by 90%...*

Lookit this:








						Researchers Discover Cannabis-Mushroom Combination That "Kills Over 90% Of Colon Cancer Cells" - The Washington Standard
					

or years, when it comes to cannabis research, Israeli scientists have been pioneers. Thanks to the tyrannical schedule one rating in the United States, Israel is years ahead of American research, and the latest information out of Herzliya, Israel, is proof. Though breast cancer is more diagnosed...




					thewashingtonstandard.com
				



🎗


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

Found a couple of empty plastic bottles in the bathroom. I took 'em out to the Old Hen and asked her if she recycled them. She said, "Yes, just throw 'em over there", pointing to a corner table by the back door.

She'll choose her words more carefully next time.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

patwi said:


> Looks morally right in my book .


your spelling was impeccable ....!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Nobody can see into my back yard.  Unless they use a hoppacopter.


I am afraid if I sent my Drone from Long Island to where you live to take pictures of you in possible uncompromising situations and perhaps undiscovered positions  you would shoot it ! ( edit 1)( i spit coffee over my own self on that one ..)


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I am afraid if I sent my Drone from Long Island to where you live to take pictures of you in possible uncompromising situations and perhaps undiscovered positions  you would shoot it ! ( edit 1)( i spit coffee over my own self on that one ..)


I have wished and hoped for some idjit to pester with a drone.  No luck.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I am afraid if I sent my Drone from Long Island to where you live to take pictures of you in possible uncompromising situations and perhaps undiscovered positions  you would shoot it ! ( edit 1)( i spit coffee over my own self on that one ..)


Yer just tryin' to catch Walt and his Lady doing that standing hammock thing.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 5, 2022)

This is an absolute scream funny!








						The greatest pranks people have ever pulled (20 Photos)
					

In honor of April Fool's Day earlier this week, we asked Chivers over on @thechive Instagram to share the story of the greatest prank they ever pulled, and here are some of the best!




					thechive.com


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yer just tryin' to catch Walt and his Lady doing that standing hammock thing.


...on one leg, in a high wind.  

Get it right.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> ...on one leg, in a high wind.
> 
> Get it right.


But after three times... I am getting old -- so I now always have to wait until after lunch to continue.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yer just tryin' to catch Walt and his Lady doing that standing hammock thing.


or the "Wild Thing "


----------



## Patwi (Apr 5, 2022)

yaknow, America in 2022 is the most multi racial, multi cultural tolerant and diverse melting pot on earth.   ... but there is a rot within


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> or the "Wild Thing "


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yer just tryin' to catch Walt and his Lady doing that standing hammock thing.


It's not a Baby Jumper that's for sure


----------



## Patwi (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> your spelling was impeccable ....!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Its all fun and games until someone loses an eye


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2022)

Hey guys before you report a post how about sending the mods a pm. That way we can deal with it in house without getting the Admin involved if possible.
Thanks


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I'm honestly surprised I didn't get push back and rude comments after that post of pure truth


That's because we agree with your post brother.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## boo (Apr 5, 2022)

I dunno roster, sounds kinda hinkey to me, ice cream beer...  gettin close to your bewitching hour...you got me watching jeopardy now...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

boo said:


> I dunno roster, sounds kinda hinkey to me, ice cream beer...  gettin close to your bewitching hour...you got me watching jeopardy now...


My dog gets upset if I am not in the bedroom by 8pm to play the treat game
As a dog lover you understand this Im sure.
He has paws as big as my hands and smacks my hands until he gets his treats LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

boo said:


> I dunno roster, sounds kinda hinkey to me, ice cream beer...  gettin close to your bewitching hour...you got me watching jeopardy now...


need my glasses i thought it was root beer


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> My dog gets upset if I am not in the bedroom by 8pm to play the treat game
> As a dog lover you understand this Im sure.
> He has paws as big as my hands and smacks my hands until he gets his treats LOL


Thats so funny ! many times our dog looks at us and thinks 'time for bed lets go ! and if its not soon enough for him he  goes to bed next to our bed by himself


----------



## boo (Apr 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> My dog gets upset if I am not in the bedroom by 8pm to play the treat game
> As a dog lover you understand this Im sure.
> He has paws as big as my hands and smacks my hands until he gets his treats LOL


when it's treat time dutch walks over to the jerky jar and switches his stares between me and the jar...he knows what works and he's relentless unless I tell him to chill...he knows that word all too well...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thats so funny ! many times our dog looks at us and thinks 'time for bed lets go ! and if its not soon enough for him he  goes to bed next to our bed by himself


My guy goes in at 7pm jumps on bed sprawls out on whole bed (160lbs) and starts to bark (hey guys Im in the room come on


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

boo said:


> when it's treat time dutch walks over to the jerky jar and switches his stares between me and the jar...he knows what works and he's relentless unless I tell him to chill...he knows that word all too well...


HA they really have our numbers ! They know just what to do ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

If I don't go in and see him in the next hour he gets all upset and pouts for the next few hrs.
Think I should have named him Roster? LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> My guy goes in at 7pm jumps on bed sprawls out on whole bed (160lbs) and starts to bark (hey guys Im in the room come on


boy thats one big boy you go to bed with, and your dog is huge too !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

I broke down and had a big handful of these after doing a spring clean up on the yard today


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

@boo @ness2 
No sound on your computer? Here's how to fix it (Windows 10) | Asurion


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

SORRY @Hippie420


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey guys before you report a post how about sending the mods a pm. That way we can deal with it house without getting the Admin involved if possible.
> Thanks


What? Where's the high school girl drama in doing it that way?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Getting interesting Unca Walt
US tests hypersonic missile (msn.com)


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> SORRY @Hippie420


For what? Did ya fart? A man's gotta do what a man's gotta dude, Brother!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> For what? Did ya fart? A man's gotta do what a man's gotta dude, Brother!


LOL
How much weight do you need to drop
I bet money you have a dr apts soon


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> LOL
> How much weight do you need to drop
> I bet money you have a dr apts soon


Around 35 or so, and you lose again. I average going to a doctor around once every four years. I just want my clothes to fit a little looser. That, and it's easier on my back and knees when I ain't totin' around extra weight.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Around 35 or so, and you lose again. I average going to a doctor around once every four years. I just want my clothes to fit a little looser. That, and it's easier on my back and knees when I ain't totin' around extra weight.


we should have a thread called " The things we dont like to talk about " so I am not reminded what I should do after I just ate some pudding and not read it  ...!!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 5, 2022)

Its been years years and years sense I have heard music with that feeling that you know if you know just perfection and talent and experience made that whole album been stuck on it for 3 days it just has that unexplainable feeling like the album name  Unlimited Love ❤


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 5, 2022)

Those 5 decades of making music has just made them better and better they got in the rock and roll hall of Fame because they got that unexplainable thing that makes there music have feeling meaning and that  UnLiMiTeD Love ❤


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Getting interesting Unca Walt
> US tests hypersonic missile (msn.com)


They tested a prototype that reached *3800 MPH*.  This is a sooper-hot, impressive *Mach 5* <-- This is their "selling point".  It is less than "meh!"...

Here's why, Pilgrims: 

"On* August 16, 2002*, the University of Queensland in Australia completed the first successful flight of a *scramjet* vehicle, reaching speeds of *Mach 7*, or seven times the speed of sound."

*FYI*: *Mach 7 is 5200 MPH*

Twenty-plus year-old technology did better.  We have not progressed very well at all, doncha agree?




__





						NASA -  What's a Scramjet?
					





					www.nasa.gov


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

WAKE UP @boo


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> WAKE UP @boo
> View attachment 292898


SUCH GOOD HAIR IN THE OLD DAYS ....


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Another windy day here at 6,000 feet.  Cold as well....where the farg did spring go?

Things have really slowed down in the grow.  Gonna get slower to.  Planning on cutting way back this summer.  Will keep 3 or 4 going in flower plus my veg tent but that is it until fall. 

Time to get going outside.  Yard is a mess.  Plus my mower is still in the shop.  I ain't doing nothing until I have my coffee though.


----------



## ness (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> @boo @ness2
> No sound on your computer? Here's how to fix it (Windows 10) | Asurion



Thank you Hydra Roster click all the tab got to the set default button it doesn't light up nothing happens.  I want to get a window 11 when they come out to the market.  In the mean time I'll bring this pc in for a fixing.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thank you Hydra Roster click all the tab got to the set default button it doesn't light up nothing happens.  I want to get a window 11 when they come out to the market.  In the mean time I'll bring this pc in for a fixing.


Sorry Ness It is hard to try and fix a problem without being able to have it in front of me.


----------



## ness (Apr 6, 2022)

I know.   it's just always have to be something you have to fixes.  I have a police scanner that need to be fix to.  I think it time to smoke a bowl or two.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Ness can you go into your setting (window button bottom left corner
And open settings , then open the sound system button
Once there look for the troubleshoot button 
Push that and see if it finds any problems


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ness can you go into your setting (window button bottom left corner
> And open settings , then open the sound system button
> Once there look for the troubleshoot button
> Push that and see if it finds any problems


You need to know that when someone elses asks you to do that on the phone other than this gent.  he is looking to get into your computer and scam and steal from you .
A fake amazon call tells me someone has put a Ipad on my acct and do i want to take it off. It happens twice a week. I get very specific about the sexual habits of them ,their  mother daughter and father after i poked them enough. AMAZON never calls..


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> we should have a thread called " The things we dont like to talk about " so I am not reminded what I should do after I just ate some pudding and not read it  ...!!


Yep. Big fail last night. Between the beer and the Triscuit pizza I made, I'll bet I injested a thousand calories. Bad, bad, bad. Nothing but water today. I'll teach that damned hippie some discipline.


joeb631a said:


> SUCH GOOD HAIR IN THE OLD DAYS ....


Brylcreem. A little dab'll do ya.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You need to know that when someone elses asks you to do that on the phone other than this gent.  he is looking to get into your computer and scam and steal from you .
> A fake amazon call tells me someone has put a Ipad on my acct and do i want to take it off. It happens twice a week. I get very specific about the sexual habits of them ,their  mother daughter and father after i poked them enough. AMAZON never calls..


What does this have to do with her using windows troubleshooting ?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292899
> 
> 
> View attachment 292900


Gary Larsen was a genius and I miss his humor


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You need to know that when someone elses asks you to do that on the phone other than this gent.  he is looking to get into your computer and scam and steal from you .
> A fake amazon call tells me someone has put a Ipad on my acct and do i want to take it off. It happens twice a week. I get very specific about the sexual habits of them ,their  mother daughter and father after i poked them enough. AMAZON never calls..


I'll bet the person has a heavy Indian (dot, not feather) accent.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep. Big fail last night. Between the beer and the Triscuit pizza I made, I'll bet I injested a thousand calories. Bad, bad, bad. Nothing but water today. I'll teach that damned hippie some discipline.
> 
> Brylcreem. A little dab'll do ya.


I still buy and use it to this day
A Luscious head of hair I do


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> What does this have to do with her using windows troubleshooting ?


I have had scanbags try to get me to press that windows key with me on the phone to try and capture my pc


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep. Big fail last night. Between the beer and the Triscuit pizza I made, I'll bet I injested a thousand calories. Bad, bad, bad. Nothing but water today. I'll teach that damned hippie some discipline.
> 
> Brylcreem. A little dab'll do ya.


need hair for thats stuff


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I still buy and use it to this day
> A Luscious head of hair I do


lucky bastage


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have had scanbags try to get me to press that windows key with me on the phone to try and capture my pc


But she is not having that problem is she?
OK never mind  , Best to take it to shop


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> lucky bastage


You would love my bush.
I have quite a few Crape Mertle's  throughout the yard


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> But she is not having that problem is she?
> OK never mind  , Best to take it to shop


no I thought it was just good info to give her.
Shop is the best bet
These effin scammers still get away with many $s from people who dont know


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> no I thought it was just good info to give her.
> Shop is the best bet
> These effin scammers still get away with many $s from people who dont know


I was trying to help her get her sound working


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Pay Attention
Stop smoking so much dope this early in the day 
Stoners....................


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> lucky bastage


He uses it for butt lube.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I was trying to help her get her sound working


I knew that ! it was additional info !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Pay Attention
> Stop smoking so much dope this early in the day
> Stoners....................


define "so much !"


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Ness you should look into a virus protection like Mcafee total protection 
I use it and it finds and removes all sorts of nasty things automatically .
Norton's is another good one.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I knew that ! it was additional info !


Sounds like he ran outta Brylcreem.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> He uses it for butt lube.


Dam Right I do
Ever smell the stuff, sure better than the alternative


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Sounds like he ran outta Brylcreem.


Hit a Dry Patch I did


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> define "so much !"


From now on any additional info will cost you


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> From now on any additional info will cost you


I thought we were friends ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Ness is a smart Gal
I always say if one is not comfortable trying to fix a computer problem themselves, they should not, could screw up something hard to fix


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I thought we were friends ....


That costs even more
Ask Hippie


----------



## ness (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ness you should look into a virus protection like Mcafee total protection
> I use it and it finds and removes all sorts of nasty things automatically .
> Norton's is another good one.



I have thought of virus protection just don't know what's good out there.  I'll get this all fix up soon.  No worries.


----------



## ness (Apr 6, 2022)

It's overcast and damp outside.  Just don't think I'm going out there yet.  I think I'll take the day off as far as work goes.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hit a Dry Patch I did


That's my old Hydra!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> It's overcast and damp outside.  Just don't think I'm going out there yet.  I think I'll take the day off as far as work goes.


have some tea.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I thought we were friends ....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>


such good dancers..


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's my old Hydra!


Hows this one
Grovel rovel


----------



## ness (Apr 6, 2022)

Good day Old farts


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> such good dancers..


Should form a dance group
Call the extinct nsync


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good day Old farts


Good Day


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2022)

Really intelligent conversation going on here today.....do they actually still sell brylcreem?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Really intelligent conversation going on here today.....do they actually still sell brylcreem?


Yep


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2022)

I can still smell that stuff...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Really intelligent conversation going on here today.....do they actually still sell brylcreem?


How is this
Brylcreem was conceived as a pomade in 1928 by County Chemicals in Birmingham, England. An emulsion of* water and mineral oil stabilised with beeswax*, it replicated the effect of hair cream that was only sold to barbers, whilst incorporating the resemblance of brillantine.
And sold on Amazon
Amazon.com: Brylcreem Tube Original 5.5oz4 : Beauty & Personal Care


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

pute said:


> I can still smell that stuff...


I still have my very 1st black back pocket comb


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2022)

pute said:


> I can still smell that stuff...


Yep, that, and Score hair cream. I was a jelly head as a kid.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> How is this
> Brylcreem was conceived as a pomade in 1928 by County Chemicals in Birmingham, England. An emulsion of* water and mineral oil stabilised with beeswax*, it replicated the effect of hair cream that was only sold to barbers, whilst incorporating the resemblance of brillantine.
> And sold on Amazon
> Amazon.com: Brylcreem Tube Original 5.5oz4 : Beauty & Personal Care


That was pretty intelligent !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, that, and Score hair cream. I was a jelly head as a kid.


I see ya now


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 6, 2022)

This has always bothered me as a pilot.  Five TBM Avenger Bombers lost...

The part that is as hard to swallow as a Vaseline sandwich is that Avengers have radios.  Duh.  They actually _contacted_ Ft. Lauderdale Airplane Patch to say they were lost and their compasses were hosed.  Ft. Laud responded to them.

I only mention the above to point out even a VFR (Learner's Permit) rated pilot knows you have the simplest way possible to find the right way to go.   You turn your radio to civilian radio.  I do not give a flying crap what station it is... IT IS ON DRY FARGIN LAND. Miami had radio waves blasting.  So did Ft. Laud civilian radio.

Moreover, Frequency 3300 is broadcast continually from the TBM's home station.  Follow _that_.









						Five TBM Avenger Bombers Lost in the Bermuda Triangle | Historynet
					

A re-examination of the probable fate of five TBM Avengers that disappeared in the Bermuda Triangle during a routine training mission.




					www.historynet.com
				




LATE ADDITION: A gaggle of B-17's took off from California five years previously to these twats, and flew without the slightest difficulty straight across the trackless ocean (no islands) to Hawaii.  How?  By listening to the fargin radio and steering at it. It ain't their fault the japs arrived at Pearl Harbor the same time they did.  Sticky.  But the navigation was perfect.

MORE:  In order to get my VFR license, the FAA guy told me to locate where I was using only the radio.  So I tuned in a station, drew a line on the map from that station's bearing... and then tuned in another, different station and repeated the step.

Where the two lines crossed was my EXACT location over the Okefenokee Swamp. The Avenger schmucks coulda done that, too.  Notice no satellites, no radar, no nuffin but a fargin radio.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2022)

UFO abductions, don't ya know?

Serving my penance for overeating yesterday. Every other Coke is substituted with a glass of ice water. They're the same, calorically speaking, but cutting down my pleasure of drinking Coke is the only way I can spank myself without getting an erection.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> UFO abductions, don't ya know?
> 
> Serving my penance for overeating yesterday. Every other Coke is substituted with a glass of ice water. They're the same, calorically speaking, but cutting down my pleasure of drinking Coke is the only way I can spank myself without getting an erection.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> UFO abductions, don't ya know?
> 
> Serving my penance for overeating yesterday. Every other Coke is substituted with a glass of ice water. They're the same, calorically speaking, but cutting down my pleasure of drinking Coke is the only way I can spank myself without getting an erection.


Try a feather duster ,more subtle and less percussion ( erection wise ) ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 6, 2022)

my five brothers and me used this a lot in the 60’s


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2022)

I used the Butch Wax. I was like 7 or 8 yrs old.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 7, 2022)

Hey @BigSur -- I found another "meets parameters"* Starkey Story*!! So I am offa the hook!   

I know ya gots no email addy, so I will snailmail it to ya.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 7, 2022)

A guy wins a free ticket to the Super Bowl and so he’s very excited. However, he’s not so excited when he gets there and realizes his seat is in the back of the stadium.

So he looks around him for a better seat, and to his surprise he finds an empty seat right next to the field. He approaches the older guy who’s sitting in the seat next to the empty one and asks if the seat is taken. The man replies, “No.”

The young guy is very surprised to hear this and asks, “How could someone pass up a seat like this?” 

The older guy replies, “It’s my wife’s seat. We’ve been to every Super Bowl together since the day we were married but she’s passed away.”

“Oh, how sad,” the young guy says, taken aback. “I’m sorry to hear that, but couldn’t you find a friend or relative to come with you?”

“No,” the man replies, “They’re all at the funeral."


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my five brothers and me used this a lot in the 60’s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did too starting my junior year after getting a flat top for foot ball, and I grew hair again after discharge from the Marines.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey @BigSur -- I found another "meets parameters"* Starkey Story*!! So I am offa the hook!
> 
> I know ya gots no email addy, so I will snailmail it to ya.




Starkey is one of the most courageous humans I have ever read about

thanks Walter!


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Here comes the wind again....geez


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I did too starting my junior year after getting a flat top for foot ball, and I grew hair again after discharge from the Marines.
> 
> View attachment 293005




all right , Jock Squad alert!



I used the pomade in the 7th and 8th grades









then I found pot and lsd and was a hippie









here is my five brothers , one of three sisters , pops and mom…I’m missing cause I was up in Big Sur tripping on orange sunshine


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 7, 2022)

Wow.  Big wuz is a fargin Ole Mareen.  That means he has been exposed to tear gas, mustard gas and pepper spray.

He is a seasoned Marine.

And he looks a lot like his old man, no error.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Starkey is one of the most courageous humans I have ever read about
> 
> thanks Walter!


He was -- hands down -- the most daring and courageous man I have ever even read about.  His exploits were never documented for obvious reasons.  Except some of them by me.  And they will never be published.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I did too starting my junior year after getting a flat top for foot ball, and I grew hair again after discharge from the Marines.
> 
> View attachment 293005


Handsome bastage you !!!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 7, 2022)

Always looking to advance my skills. I hired a kissing coach , @$300 a hour, but worth every penny ..


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> all right , Jock Squad alert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures ! true Americana ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> all right , Jock Squad alert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice doo bro!



joeb631a said:


> Handsome bastage you !!!



I've noticed that you say that to all the handsome guys and am aware that it is the first grooming step toward having your way with my body.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 293021
> Always looking to advance my skills. I hired a kissing coach , @$300 a hour, but worth every penny ..



Do her eyes look dilated to you too?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 293021
> Always looking to advance my skills. I hired a kissing coach , @$300 a hour, but worth every penny ..


Here I was thinking high school before the sex change
Dam you should have stayed a woman


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 293021
> Always looking to advance my skills. I hired a kissing coach , @$300 a hour, but worth every penny ..


For three bills an hour, what's she kissing?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> For three bills an hour, what's she kissing?


Must be a Canadian


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> For three bills an hour, what's she kissing?


So much I could say ,but this is not the place !


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> For three bills an hour, what's she kissing?





 This one is so much cheaper by the pound ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 7, 2022)

People say 60 is the new 40... but the policeman who stopped me did not agree.

When I see lovers' names and initials carved into trees I wonder, Why were they carrying a knife on a date?

I do not understand why someone would sit in traffic for half an hour just to ride a stationary bike at the gym for 20 minutes.

Sometimes you meet that special someone and you immediately know you want to spend the rest of your life avoiding them.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Witchking (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2022)

And drive a manual transmission car or truck.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2022)

the queen is dead, some say some lizards carry blue blood


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 8, 2022)

Just saw this pic of Big and it triggered a memory:





My hair has always been very limp and fine.  The absolute rage in HS was to have a flat-top haircut.

Went to the barbershop and told the barber I wanted a flat-top cut.

His answer:  "No.  I won't work with your hair.  You will look like a wet chicken."

I never got a flat-top haircut.  Wasn't cleared for it with anyone on Earth.

But I DID get my head shaved in Basic.  And it cost me 65c out of my Flying Forty <-- $40 was a month's pay in advance given to Basic dudes.  Last time you saw money (could not keep any, _ordered_ to buy stuff at the PX down to: "Toothbrush, two rows of bristles" etc until the $40 was gone.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 8, 2022)

Well, BOOGERS!!

I am off to the VA in response to their summons.  Hate the place.

See ya later, gators.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, BOOGERS!!
> 
> I am off to the VA in response to their summons.  Hate the place.
> 
> See ya later, gators.




all the best!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> For three bills an hour, what's she kissing?


Not much 3 Bills does not buy much these days


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Just saw this pic of Big and it triggered a memory:
> 
> View attachment 293124
> 
> ...






sorry Unca , I wish that handsome fella was me

but alas , that jock would be none other than JD Graywolf

it was the jocks who gave the hippies a hard time , except when they wanted to try some weed or lsd and then the hippies were their friends

here is me in the 10th grade around 1967





oops , that’s not me , that’s my g-g grampa 









thats better


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

That last picture hurts my eyes. Gonna use that in my Garden.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 8, 2022)

I’m gonna put it in my garden too. Right beside my baby “big” plant “Josie” for protection.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That last picture hurts my eyes. Gonna use that in my Garden.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Shhhhh.....Don't let my belly hear ya. Been surviving on a small handful of trail mix once a day for the last seven days.  Lost 8.6 pounds so far.


This is how to lose weight. I watched a guy in my office lost 50+ lbs and kept it off. First, he bought one of those micro finger stickers to track blood sugar. Tone down carbs, and monitor when you go into kitosis. (Spelling?) This is when you body has exhausted the carbs you dumped in it, and now running off stored fat.

Once you have your carbs under control and are regularly going kitosis, you begin 12 to 18 hour fast. This can include your sleep time, so it's not that bad. Just a couple hours on either end of your sleep time. 

 Next, add some level of excercise to speed the process up.

This is the only diet I ve seen that really works. It doesn't work over night, but not that slow. It is the only diet I have seen that you don't hit "the wall" (insulin resistance)  and stop losing. 

Once you are where you need to be, watching carbs is easy. Go on vacation cheat away, then back to it on return.

It's been a year and he hadn't gained it back.
He goes to lunch with us probably 2 of the 5 work days, and brings his keto stuff on the others.

Once you have figured out when you go into ketosis you don't have to keep doing the blood test.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Just saw this pic of Big and it triggered a memory:
> 
> View attachment 293124
> 
> ...



I cut mine in a short burr just before showing up for basic and they still cut it shorter on the sides to make pointed on top.  The crouch called that our "bucket issue", because we walked through a line with a bucket collecting the different items.  The same bucket we used for a litany of things, including exercises on the grinder filled with sand.  

Due to my serving my country in a much later era that you Walt, my starting E-1 pay was a princely $78 and my bucket issue cost most of that due to the rampant inflation since your valiant air service in our nations war of independence.



bigsur51 said:


> sorry Unca , I wish that handsome fella was me
> 
> but alas , that jock would be none other than JD Graywolf
> 
> ...



Way purtier that I was, I'll give you that!

No one in my red neck high school with hair that long, except for some of the girls, but in the early 70's my hair reached the longest it has ever been:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 8, 2022)

After a week white water boating:


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> After a week white water boating:
> 
> View attachment 293143


You look like an evil Bond Movie villain


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Looks stoned to me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 8, 2022)

Bubba said:


> This is how to lose weight. I watched a guy in my office lost 50+ lbs and kept it off. First, he bought one of those micro finger stickers to track blood sugar. Tone down carbs, and monitor when you go into kitosis. (Spelling?) This is when you body has exhausted the carbs you dumped in it, and now running off stored fat.
> 
> Once you have your carbs under control and are regularly going kitosis, you begin 12 to 18 hour fast. This can include your sleep time, so it's not that bad. Just a couple hours on either end of your sleep time.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the diet bubba. I’m sure it works. It does for my friends that are committed to it. I’ve had luck with the Adkins diet although it’s not the healthiest. But it will take the pounds off pretty quick if you stay away from carbs for the first couple weeks but you can eat bacon and eggs every meal all the meat eggs and cheese you want


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You look like an evil Bond Movie villain


He does look like the bad guy don’t he


----------



## billtheboxer (Apr 8, 2022)

Hi clubbers! First of all, here we go! Seattle Scotch & Beer Fest, April 15-16, 2022, you're welcome!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 293131


Sad part about The Big scarecrow was it worked great for the crow problem but.....................
Getting rid of all the dang young women that came to claim a husband was much worse the crows.


----------



## pute (Apr 8, 2022)

Morning OFC. Wind has finally died down.  A nice day but I will be working in the grow this morning and watching golf this afternoon.  Some how will find the time to walk.

I don't like the word diet.  Keeping weight under control is a life style not a temporary thing.  Most people who diet gain the weight back.  Healthy diet and exercise is the key for me.  It helps that Mrs Pute is on the same program.


----------



## pute (Apr 8, 2022)

billtheboxer said:


> Hi clubbers! First of all, here we go! Seattle Scotch & Beer Fest, April 15-16, 2022, you're welcome!


Welcome Bill. Glad you are here.  Jump right in the middle and join in.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Wind has finally died down.  A nice day but I will be working in the grow this morning and watching golf this afternoon.  Some how will find the time to walk.
> 
> I don't like the word diet.  Keeping weight under control is a life style not a temporary thing.  Most people who diet gain the weight back.  Healthy diet and exercise is the key for me.  It helps that Mrs Pute is on the same program.


Yep proper eating begins at home, if a child is taught to eat properly at home while young it will follow them the rest of their lives.
Bad eating habits are taught and not inherited from others.
As well as exercise body as well as mind.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

billtheboxer said:


> Hi clubbers! First of all, here we go! Seattle Scotch & Beer Fest, April 15-16, 2022, you're welcome!


Where do we get tickets 
Welcome


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Sad part about The Big scarecrow was it worked great for the crow problem but.....................
> Getting rid of all the dang young women that came to claim a husband was much worse the crows.


Shiloh is still scene every now and then walking the rows in the evening .


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

A scoffy one indeed


----------



## billtheboxer (Apr 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Where do we get tickets
> Welcome


You know links are forbidden.


----------



## billtheboxer (Apr 8, 2022)

Ask admins TBH.


----------



## billtheboxer (Apr 8, 2022)

> I have climbed the highest mountain and pissed on the other side


pute why did you do that? so much efforts.........


----------



## pute (Apr 8, 2022)

billtheboxer said:


> pute why did you do that? so much efforts.........


I live in Colorado at the base of the Rocky Mountains


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

If Mom rode


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

billtheboxer said:


> Ask admins TBH.


Oh now I know who you are LOL
Welcome back Roster


----------



## pute (Apr 8, 2022)

billtheboxer said:


> You know links are forbidden.


I don't think a link to a beerfest is a problem unless you are selling something.


----------



## pute (Apr 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Oh now I know who you are LOL
> Welcome back Roster


What are you up to Roster?


----------



## billtheboxer (Apr 8, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't think a link to a beerfest is a problem unless you are selling something.


I don't sell beer and don't post links, only drink it and can offer to drink it too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Hey,,where is Joe?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

pute said:


> What are you up to Roster?


I was wondering where he went, missed all the antics .


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

@bill,,,I think Pute was trying to say its okay to post links as long as its not spam. But since you dont post links, guess it doesnt matter.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I was wondering where he went, missed all the antics .


Havent seen Roster,,just his twin who stays out of trouble unlike his evil twin with his antics.  .


----------



## billtheboxer (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> @bill,,,I think Pute was trying to say its okay to post links as long as its not spam. But since you dont post links, guess it doesnt matter.


It's very easy to find any beer fests info on the web you know that.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey,,where is Joe?


Last I heard he was meeting a Tinder date at an alternate lifestyle club in the hamptons on LI. I hope he did not get ruffed


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You look like an evil Bond Movie villain





SubmarineGirl said:


> He does look like the bad guy don’t he



Those were my pre angelic days..............



WeedHopper said:


> Looks stoned to me.



And me wishing I was at the time, after rowing against a stiff breeze to finish the run, but alas and alack it was not to be..................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Havent seen Roster,,just his twin who stays out of trouble unlike his evil twin with his antics.  .


More like quadruplets...............


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

billtheboxer said:


> It's very easy to find any beer fests info on the web you know that.


Dont care. Got plenty beer at home where i can drink without all the fking drama.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Dont care. Got plenty beer at home where i can drink without all the fking drama.


Are you drinking again


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

Hey get this , bought the misses a case of bud light and inside the case were a few cans totally sealed with only 1/4 can of beer in them


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Yep,,but not right now. Im at work bored shitless because my jobs are almost done.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

billtheboxer said:


> It's very easy to find any beer fests info on the web you know that.


How do you know what he knows? You ain't Miss Cleo, are ya?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> How do you know what he knows? You ain't Miss Cleo, are ya?







To hear voices from the dead


----------



## pute (Apr 8, 2022)

billtheboxer said:


> It's very easy to find any beer fests info on the web you know that.


I don't know nothing about beerfest's....never been to one...I go to pot parties.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

Before I get in any deeper I better go and walk the pup and go shopping
Later Folks


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Go walk your dog and dont let him shit in your neighbors yard.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 8, 2022)

my kind of beer fest


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

NOW we know where the coffee girls went!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Yes and i am very offended by the one with the big tits.    

I need to go back and look again just to make sure im offended.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 8, 2022)

equal rights , right?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Sick bastard. Now i gotta go throw up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

Aw, now ya went and done it! Hydra done messed up his keyboard again.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> equal rights , right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We’ll all righty then


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sorry Unca , I wish that handsome fella was me
> 
> but alas , that jock would be none other than JD Graywolf
> 
> ...


I see the resemblance!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

What, you ain't happy with those beefcake pics that Boo's been sending ya?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

Mornin', Joe. Ya snuck in on me.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Mornin', Joe. Ya snuck in on me.


Morning Brothers &  Sisters !
soon to be good afternoon!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Submarine girl dont you be lusting after that man you naughty girl.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Submarine girl dont you be lusting after that man you naughty girl.


Daughter of Jezebel ! Sister of Falonious !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my kind of beer fest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Germans have certainly refined the art of serving beer, non?



WeedHopper said:


> Submarine girl dont you be lusting after that man you naughty girl.



You go girl!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

delete


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

Well, boys and girls, it's BEER TIME! See ya in a couple 'o hours. Don't open the door for strangers and try not to burn the house down, mmmk?


----------



## ness (Apr 8, 2022)

Afternoon more men pictures.  Where do you fine these pictures you guys post?

Under the weather to day it's to bad it's a beautiful day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Im wondering the same thing.


----------



## pute (Apr 8, 2022)

Happy Friday afternoon. I've been working outside in my yard. Cut the grass trimmed edged the whole nine yards. Now just sit down and watching the Masters. I ain't doing s-hit the rest of the day.


----------



## pute (Apr 8, 2022)

I guess since we allow pictures of women it's only fair to allow pictures of men. Hope you guys don't mind if I pass them by. Not my kind of thing. But roster and you ladies enjoy I'm going to go puke.


----------



## ness (Apr 8, 2022)

YeHa


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Silly bastards.


----------



## ness (Apr 8, 2022)

Kicking back myself smoke a little on what's call gas it tastes like gas to.


----------



## billtheboxer (Apr 8, 2022)

pute said:


> I go to pot parties.


Seems it's good time to change one's paradigm, why not?


----------



## billtheboxer (Apr 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my kind of beer fest


See you liked beautiful eyes back in the days...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

pute said:


> I guess since we allow pictures of women it's only fair to allow pictures of men. Hope you guys don't mind if I pass them by. Not my kind of thing. But roster and you ladies enjoy I'm going to go puke.


Hey it's only fair for the Ladies
I only provide the entertainment I don't endorse it


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

Here ya go, Ness.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Here ya go, Ness.
> 
> View attachment 293203


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 293204






you having fun today?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you having fun today?


Not really has been a bad day so far
You?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

Thought you got a kick out of it 
No worries wont happen again I deleted them


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Thought you got a kick out of it
> No worries wont happen again I deleted them




no , I don’t mind some good clean ribbing and kidding around

but yeah , I do not appreciate using my photos photoshopped on some stranger with a big schlong 

actually , please do not use my photos on anymore of your photoshop humor

thank you


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

If you didn't post your pic, it wouldn't be there to use.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no , I don’t mind some good clean ribbing and kidding around
> 
> but yeah , I do not appreciate using my photos photoshopped on some stranger with a big schlong
> 
> ...


Hey no problem big guy
I saw most of the ones were either liked or loved by you so I went with it.
Don't worry I won't bother you again with it.


----------



## pute (Apr 8, 2022)

I hope that cooler heads have prevailed here.  Hateful and unwanted displays that harm other members will not be tolerated.  This is a peaceful site....please conduct yourself accordingly.


----------



## Witchking (Apr 8, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 8, 2022)

pute said:


> I guess since we allow pictures of women it's only fair to allow pictures of men. Hope you guys don't mind if I pass them by. Not my kind of thing. But roster and you ladies enjoy I'm going to go puke.


Hey I didn’t post them I just hit the like button. Good nite Pute


----------



## BillyK (Apr 8, 2022)

So. . .
This "The Original Old Farts Club" shows up in my Forum Activity and I say whoa.. . . old Farts, cool. 
So hey and how do you do to my fellow elder flatulents!


----------



## pute (Apr 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey I didn’t post them I just hit the like button. Good nite Pute


Good night SG.


BillyK said:


> So. . .
> This "The Original Old Farts Club" shows up in my Forum Activity and I say whoa.. . . old Farts, cool.
> So hey and how do you do to my fellow elder flatulents!


Who you calling  a shit.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 8, 2022)

I was a Pimp in '83 .. Midnight Daddy was what the chickenheads called me .


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You look like an evil Bond Movie villain


NOW I am gittin' worried.  A call for help, here!!  I am beginin' to think like Roster, becuz:

Actually, I was thinking an assassin after Jason Bourne.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2022)

The Absolute Pinnacle Of Modding -- in my opinion which is not humble at all:



Hippie420 said:


> If you didn't post your pic, it wouldn't be there to use.





pute said:


> I hope that cooler heads have prevailed here.  Hateful and unwanted displays that harm other members will not be tolerated.  This is a peaceful site....please conduct yourself accordingly.


It is a basic thing for a group of friends:  That all should know, and be aware of civil and courteous norms.  And always follow them.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This sage, dull, and hoary (where is she?) advice from Gentle Person so old that he gets nostalgic when he sees the Neolithic cave paintings.

I am old enough to remember when emojis were called "hieroglyphics."

Clearly, there are no mines in the Sneakydicker front yard... It is Free Fire City.

The last thing I want to do is hurt you. But it's still on the list.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2022)

Dang.  I am getting eloquent this moanin' so I'm harpy happy.

I don't see no eloquent!

When Rosty wuz a little kid (back in 2019) his momma dropped him off at school.  And she got a fine for littering.

Y'all know I am a genealogist; I discovered the Sneakydicker tree must be a cactus because everybody on it is a prick.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

What happened to the fking potheads? Must not be smoking weed. Ppl getting upset over twisted humor. Everyone of you fkers are twisted.
We use to laugh at funny shit now we get pissed off. What the fk is that all about?
As for using ppls pictures. Maybe we shouldn't put our pictures on here because mines been used several times due to my dumbass putting them on here. But it was all in fun so I laughed as did most everybody else. I'd say if it's a problem take it to a PM and address it that way.
Probably a better outcome for the forum and the members involved. In the meantime smoke a bowl.
And by the way. Fking Hippie has put pictures of dudes in dresses on here and said it was Weedhopper on a date. I laughed my fking ass off because I knew that wasn't me. It would never wear that ugly dress. He Even got the color wrong


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

Morning Hope everyone has a pleasant day today.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

This was supposed to be a post on its own


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2022)

puff pass pass.  Enjoy coffee and a bowl.


----------



## ness (Apr 9, 2022)

There that's better.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

But come on the truth did any of you hold the flashlight and get blamed for moving all the time, LOL
I use to move the light just to see dad get all revered up


----------



## billtheboxer (Apr 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> We use to laugh at funny shit now we get pissed off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

Believe it or not that looks like my Grandfather.
He loved shotguns.


----------



## billtheboxer (Apr 9, 2022)

Guess no one can beat Big Bill Writer, he knew how to use his bullet-like words, not like others that only know how to use their guns.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

billtheboxer said:


> View attachment 293235


Is that you Bill


----------



## billtheboxer (Apr 9, 2022)

My words they are about someone here lol Who can recognise him this old clubber?.......... Stop laughing, start thinking guys.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

Well spit it out. Who are you talking about?
I'd rather use my guns. Wait,,I can't. Lost all my guns in a boating accident.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2022)

Wanna see sumpin' just adorabobble?  Just watch this video.


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2022)

billtheboxer said:


> My words they are about someone here lol Who can recognise him this old clubber?.......... Stop laughing, start thinking guys.


So, Bill has been around the block and knows one if not more of us.  And now he is playing a guessing game.  We need another hint.   Sounds like you have a bone to pick my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

Pick away. I love guessing games. Besides if I gets bored with it I have a guillotine I can use.
Off with the head pilgrim. Damn, now I sound like John Wayne.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

I'll have who is Bill for a thousand Alex


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pick away. I love guessing games. Besides if I gets bored with it I have a guillotine I can use.
> Off with the head pilgrim. Damn, now I sound like John Wayne.


More like Clint Eastwood...IMO


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow ,not around for a few days and missed much .Is JoeBliden still pres.?


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2022)

So aBill is a D-ick teaser....posts and runs.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

pute said:


> So aBill is a D-ick teaser....posts and runs.


From Seatle so may be a little fatoots ....


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2022)

Hey Joe, what thread are you in?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Hey Joe, what thread are you in?


I  thought mob then it must have been old farts


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

Gone for a couple of days ,catching up is like trying to catcha train ..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What happened to the fking potheads? Must not be smoking weed. Ppl getting upset over twisted humor. Everyone of you fkers are twisted.
> We use to laugh at funny shit now we get pissed off. What the fk is that all about?
> As for using ppls pictures. Maybe we shouldn't put our pictures on here because mines been used several times due to my dumbass putting them on here. But it was all in fun so I laughed as did most everybody else. I'd say if it's a problem take it to a PM and address it that way.
> Probably a better outcome for the forum and the members involved. In the meantime smoke a bowl.
> And by the way. Fking Hippie has put pictures of dudes in dresses on here and said it was Weedhopper on a date. I laughed my fking ass off because I knew that wasn't me. It would never wear that ugly dress. He Even got the color wrong


I try not to share pictures of me in dresses ,the world can be ugly ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

You should, especially while you've still got the legs for it.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You should, especially while you've still got the legs for it.


that train left the station years ago !!


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2022)

billtheboxer said:


> pute why did you do that? so much efforts.........


Not if you are in shape.....wanta tag along.  






I will take it easy on ya......but at the end of the day......


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2022)

Life Advice From Your Oldest:

Work hard and save your money -- and when you are old you will be able to buy the things only the young can enjoy.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 293305


What if you have 12


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> What if you have 12


spread the love Brother ,spread the love ....
Try  to contain the ones that are unruly and play "The Mills Brothers " enough till the unruly part subsides ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 293305


True


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> spread the love Brother ,spread the love ....


Most of them do, it's the ones that don't that I need to sell off


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Most of them do, it's the ones that don't that I need to sell off


hold out for the $!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

Old Hen just brought me home a double choca-moca French vanilla latte. First coffee I've had in four years.
The hairs on my arms are racing each other, and I just took a dump that the guys out at the sewage treatment center will be talking about for years.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)

I have a choco-mocha every morning 100cals Kcup
Man they do make ya get fired up


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

From midget porn to epic bowel movements


 we need a different course


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2022)

Looks like people with grey or no hair have left the room.


----------



## Carty (Apr 10, 2022)

Mine's silver... lol.   Man what a month from hell.  2022 changes in health care screwed me yet again and now they cannot find me a pain Dr in my coverage to refill my pump.. yet won't approve me to keep going where I had been for 5yrs now.. pulled teeth to get 2 visits covered, but after I paid for this month out of pocket.  4x usual copay of $30

Guess next visit is free... lol.

The visit wasn't entirely bad..  I weighed in at 282.  trying to lose weight to get both hips replaced so I can walk again hopefully.  Started this battle at 231 few years ago.  this summer I'll lose the remaining 20.  I now want to go beyond what they asked me too..  but, appts will be set soon to begin the process and get on the schedule asap for #1 to be d one..  

Anyone else trying to lose weight.. swimming is your best friend.


----------



## ness (Apr 10, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 10, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

considering taking up diving. looking for a big pool ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2022)

Morning peeps. Damn I wish it was Saturday.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning peeps. Damn I wish it was Saturday.


me 2 or at least by myself .....!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

Dont remember if I got this here or somewhere else .If here return for full refund....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2022)

That was me as a teenager.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That was me as a teenager.


That's still YOU LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2022)

I'd rather be working in my garden or fishing. I've had more than my share of pu..y. I don't turn it down but I don't worry to much about it anymore.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'd rather be working in my garden or fishing. I've had more than my share of pu..y. I don't turn it down but I don't worry to much about it anymore.


 Upload Video
I dont worry about it 
I dont want to forget about it !


----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Last day of the master's....I have a front row seat.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

Good morning Pute. I’m still recovering for a couple more daze spending extra time surfing tv including golf and watching more MP than I’m use to. Have a great day!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Pute. I’m still recovering for a couple more daze spending extra time surfing tv including golf and watching more MP than I’m use to. Have a great day!


You OK? I have seen bits and pieces that you may have had a medical procedure done
Hope all is well. None of my business, just wanted to well wish you.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2022)

Carty said:


> Mine's silver... lol.   Man what a month from ****.  2022 changes in health care screwed me yet again and now they cannot find me a pain Dr in my coverage to refill my pump.. yet won't approve me to keep going where I had been for 5yrs now.. pulled teeth to get 2 visits covered, but after I paid for this month out of pocket.  4x usual copay of $30
> 
> Guess next visit is free... lol.
> 
> ...


If you lose weight, eat right, get lots of sleep, drink lots of water, and exersize, yer still gonna die.
I'm in a battle with calories myself. Too cold to swim in the creek, but if summer ever gets here, I want to hit the swimming holes again. It is excellent exersize, and you don't even notice you're exersizing.


----------



## boo (Apr 10, 2022)

diet is the biggest part of the get healthy equasion...not WHAT you eat but WHEN you eat it that makes the biggest difference...of course you have to burn more calories that you take it...not difficult when you really think about it...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

boo said:


> diet is the biggest part of the get healthy equasion...not WHAT you eat but WHEN you eat it that makes the biggest difference...of course you have to burn more calories that you take it...not difficult when you really think about it...


Can I pay you to go to gym for me too, my back don't work 
That is my big problem. 6 month stuck in bed did not help at all.


----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2022)

I eat fruit, nuts, oatmeal or a protein shake for breakfast.... sometimes eggs and whole wheat toast.  No lunch. Dinner is veggies an some kind of protein.... except for the 3 nights we go out.....all bets are off then....I get to go bad then...fruit if I need a late night snack.

Exercise is another necessary part....I do it every day.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I eat fruit, nuts, oatmeal or a protein shake for breakfast.... sometimes eggs and whole wheat toast.  No lunch. Dinner is veggies an some kind of protein.... except for the 3 nights we go out.....all bets are off then....I get to go bad then...fruit if I need a late night snack.
> 
> Exercise is another necessary part....I do it every day.


You still chasing your lovely wife around the bed I see LOL
Yep exercise is the way to life


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You OK? I have seen bits and pieces that you may have had a medical procedure done
> Hope all is well. None of my business, just wanted to well wish you.


Just had some big stones removed from my left kidney. On the downhill slide now to recovery. A few more days then I can go outside and play again. Thanx  so much for the well wishes


----------



## ness (Apr 10, 2022)

I need to be on a diet myself I got to stop the sugar intake also the carbs.


----------



## ness (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just had some big stones removed from my left kidney. On the downhill slide now to recovery. A few more days then I can go outside and play again. Thanx  so much for the well wishes



Wishing you a fast recovery SubmarineGirl.  Puff pass pass


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just had some big stones removed from my left kidney. On the downhill slide now to recovery. A few more days then I can go outside and play again. Thanx  so much for the well wishes


I remember my boss  who had kidney stones and it left such a profound impression from that . I could not drink any thing else without becoming a diabetic or a alcoholic in the quantity as I drink water. Some times when available a Mexican Coca -Cola with cane sugar .


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

patwi said:


>



sick people in this world who dont belong and should not remain in this world


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> sick people in this world who dont belong and should not remain in this world


I may be talking out of my stern drive when I say this but there are folks who would be more upset by cats then if it  was people in them bags


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I may be talking out of my stern drive when I say this but there are folks who would be more upset by cats then if it  was people in them bags




yep .. I have family and friends that are feline fanatics .. it's not that I don't like a pus sy cat every now and again .. yeah


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

patwi said:


> yep .. I have family and friends that are feline fanatics .. it's not that I don't like a ***** cat every now and again .. yeah


there are also some people who deserve to be put in bags ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just had some big stones removed from my left kidney. On the downhill slide now to recovery. A few more days then I can go outside and play again. Thanx  so much for the well wishes


OUCH! They suck , did they blast or have to cut them I 
I hope they offer you the good drugs , even if we don't try to take them some times it is necessary
I hope you are feeling better


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I may be talking out of my stern drive when I say this but there are folks who would be more upset by cats then if it  was people in them bags


Stringer Drive?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Stringer Drive?


No it is a  caterpillar jet propulsion drive i got at a yard sale from a garage sale in Groton CT that had used sub parts....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> No it is a  caterpillar jet propulsion drive i got at a yard sale from a garage sale in Groton CT that had used sub parts....


Oh so you were the guy who bought that drive unit in late October


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2022)

Hey! We don't use the word "ugly" here. Let's call him "other than handsome".


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hey! We don't use the word "ugly" here. Let's call him "other than handsome".


Poor bastard was at the end of the good looks line


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Wishing you a fast recovery SubmarineGirl.  Puff pass pass


Yes the puff puff pass helps immensely


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I eat fruit, nuts, oatmeal or a protein shake for breakfast.... sometimes eggs and whole wheat toast.  No lunch. Dinner is veggies an some kind of protein.... except for the 3 nights we go out.....all bets are off then....I get to go bad then...fruit if I need a late night snack.
> 
> Exercise is another necessary part....I do it every day.





how come no lunch?

I gotta have 3 meals a day and then some to maintain enough fuel,for my carbon unit


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OUCH! They suck , did they blast or have to cut them I
> I hope they offer you the good drugs , even if we don't try to take them some times it is necessary
> I hope you are feeling better


They had to go thru my back this time. I’ve gotta get it done in the other side too sometime in the near future. Not as bad as I was expecting and much better having a large urology facility near me now rather than the one doc in town that  accidentally worked on the wrong kidney once. I’m doing fine and am looking forward to a dog walk soon. I miss outside


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how come no lunch?
> 
> I gotta have 3 meals a day and then some to maintain enough fuel,for my carbon unit


I try to eat like a normal human being ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I try to eat like a normal human being ....


Big gotta keep up his sugar habit


----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how come no lunch?
> 
> I gotta have 3 meals a day and then some to maintain enough fuel,for my carbon unit


Not hungry....trained myself.


----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Big gotta keep up his sugar habit


I don't eat sugar....I drink it...vodka


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't eat sugar....I drink it...,vodka



Hard liver therapy is where it's at ..


----------



## pute (Apr 10, 2022)

patwi said:


> Hard liver therapy is where it's at ..


I don't drink that much.....now pot is a different story.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't drink that much.....now pot is a different story.


I don’t drink as much as I use to but I probably smoke more weed than any 10 people you know


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t drink as much as I use to but I probably smoke more weed than any 10 people you know


I knows me some people ! I say the same too and talk ,chew gum ,function .I feel 1/2 a beer.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

yeah , I'm just abit biased about the fire water .. lol

Too many great and fun friends and family use to wash the pills down with the hard and beer .. yea they all gone now

nothing personal guys about my words .. I still drink when needed


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2022)

I do both. Cold beer and a bowl.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I do both. Cold beer and a bowl.


Im on the same medicines, 2 -12oz lite brews in a tall glass, a joint and its goodnight for me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't eat sugar....I drink it...vodka




im sorry


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I try to eat like a normal human being ....




what is normal?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Big gotta keep up his sugar habit





baklava and oatmeal raisin cookies can be on my headstone

and coffee


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

Avoid mixing liquor with sugary juices or sugar-containing soda. If you do drink these with alcohol, your blood sugar may spike and then dip to dangerously low levels.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Avoid mixing liquor with sugary juices or sugar-containing soda. If you do drink these with alcohol, your blood sugar may spike and then dip to dangerously low levels.


I never mix sugar with my liquor. Nice bourbon with sometimes a splash of h20 ph 6.5 of course


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

I use to enjoy a nice Manhattan


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

I always have been a big believer in chivalry towards the ladies.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2022)

Never mix hard liquor with sugar like coke or Dr pepper. That's where your headache comes from. I drink Moonshine straight with no problems. Mix it with sugar and pow,, headache.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never mix hard liquor with sugar like coke or Dr pepper. That's where your headache comes from. I drink Moonshine straight with no problems. Mix it with sugar and pow,, headache.


wow I don’t think I could do straight shine. Gotta be a bit smoother for me


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what is normal?


with just 2 hands ! try to stay away from pasta ,bread and sweets as much as you can 
If I am ingesting calories I eat it dont drink them .Flush your body with water ,by rights try to go with more edibles.I dont drink soda and take 1/2 & 1/2 in my coffee. I also do my own stunts ....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 10, 2022)

Why are martinis like women's breasts?
One is not enough and three are too many .....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what is normal?


Baclava, chocolate cake and cherry pie for breakfast is normal right


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They had to go thru my back this time. I’ve gotta get it done in the other side too sometime in the near future. Not as bad as I was expecting and much better having a large urology facility near me now rather than the one doc in town that  accidentally worked on the wrong kidney once. I’m doing fine and am looking forward to a dog walk soon. I miss outside


When the Old Hen had a biopsy on a small lump in her left breast, I wrote "wrong tit" on the right one. The nurse laughed and said it was a good idea, as they'd goofed up before. 


pute said:


> Not hungry....trained myself.



I'm the same way with breakfast, and normally lunch. Dinner time is a different story.
When I was still in the rat race, I only ate one meal a day. Since retirement, I might eat breakfast once a month or less.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When the Old Hen had a biopsy on a small lump in her left breast, I wrote "wrong tit" on the right one. The nurse laughed and said it was a good idea, as they'd goofed up before.
> I had a similar plan if I had to trust that old doc again. So glad I made it to Va before I needed a doc. It bothered me that he just laughed it off. If I’d made a mistake like that on a submarine there would have been a critique some training and a process change. Maybe I’m asking to much and it happens more often than I thought
> 
> I'm the same way with breakfast, and normally lunch. Dinner time is a different story.
> When I was still in the rat race, I only ate one meal a day. Since retirement, I might eat breakfast once a month or less.


----------



## boo (Apr 10, 2022)

not a day passes without my breakfast, most important meal of the day in my world...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

boo said:


> not a day passes without my breakfast, most important meal of the day in my world...


I like breakfast some days but usually opt to drinking coffee instead and skip the food.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2022)

boo said:


> not a day passes without my breakfast, most important meal of the day in my world...


It honestly is, I just never was hungry first thing in the morning. The Old Hen? She's hungry all the time. She dreams of food. She'll climb outta bed in the morning, take a whizz, and head for the kitchen. I can't do it. It's usually around 15:00 hours before I even start getting hungry.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ... dreams of food.



nothing wrong with sweet dreams


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 10, 2022)

patwi said:


> nothing wrong with sweet dreams




yeah , dreams of oatmeal raisin cookies or fig newtons , cherry turnovers with Ethiopian coffee

sweet dreams indeed


----------



## boo (Apr 10, 2022)

if I just did coffee my gut would go nuts on me, stuff happens when you get old...I like strong coffee, pain stripper to some...my girls keep me and many neighbors supplied with eggs, I cruise down the street on the tractor to give 'em away, I get a hoot out of it...modern day green acres...I eat probable more than most, I just burn it faster than I can consume it...2 weeks of covid and I lost 20 pounds...I ain't right folks, those here that know me will attest...one thing about my life is it's never a boring place...


----------



## Carty (Apr 11, 2022)

I got rid of all breads, got hooked on egg roll wrappers and as in other aspects of life,  I roll my own. LoL That and romaine boats.  Simply fill the romaine sleeve with good healthy stuff..
Should find out about hip replacement #1 in  few weeks with Orthopedic appt.. they said lose 50lbs.  Hoping 49 counts..lol
30 more be nice..


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 11, 2022)

boo said:


> diet is the biggest part of the get healthy equasion...not WHAT you eat but WHEN you eat it that makes the biggest difference...of course you have to burn more calories that you take it...not difficult when you really think about it...


I'm seein' a buncha nice guys here with the wrong fargin "dieting" methods.  But the above is simply "it".<-- the right way to go.

Two things you do to get rid of FAT (it is _fat_, it is not "weight")"

1.  Eat regularly -- FOUR small meals a day is far, far better than ONE big one. Eat all the salad you can stuff down (NO salad dressing).  You will become extremely fond of a huge salad with 100 calories worth of dried sweet cranberries mixed in. Cut out breads entirely.

2.  Eat ALL YOU WANT as long _as you do not exceed 1400 calories in 24 hours_. <-- There is a sekrit plus to this you will wet yer pantses over:

After you have dieted for several months and have achieved your weight goal, you can go off your 1400 calorie restriction.  But Lo!!  What do you discover?

Instead of sharing a pizza with yer wifelet, you find you only can cram down two slices.  YOUR  STOMACH has shrunk.  And YOUR BRAIN has been re-dialed into when you feel "full". <-- Free fer nuffin surprise.  Other dieting endeavors DO NOT do this.  One meal a day or so leaves your stomach larger, and your brain hungrier.

You cain't fool yer internal body monitor guy.  No matter how sneakily you take in calories... he always KNOWS every single one.

Experience here.  260 down to a skinny 210.  <-- Have stayed at 210 for five years with no extreme (eg: calorie counting) dieting needed.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I do both. Cold beer and a bowl.


After my recent adventure into the realm of blood pressure being 180/120 with a heartrate of 120... eg: Atrial fibrillation

New Rules on Board: 

The AF was triggered by two things -- alcohol and caffeine. It so happens that the most delicious sippin' drink in the world is brandy mixed with a little Kahlua. <-- Insidiously good.  I had three that night.

Scooter (for any newbies, that's MySonTheDoctor) informed me I had what is called "Holiday Heart".  The trigger was described above.

So whut, ya say?  I have a cabinet full of wines and liquors, and a fridge with beer.  I can not touch alcohol anymore.  I ain't paying that price again.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 11, 2022)

mornin'

holiday heart huh .. glad your still here


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)

Walt, you think drinking one instead of three would be something you could get away with? Might not be worth the chance, though.
The Old Hen's poison of choice is Kahula & milk. Kinda like a white Russian without the vodka, which is weird, 'cause she's half Russian.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 11, 2022)

patwi said:


> mornin'
> 
> holiday heart huh .. glad your still here


Me too!!  

"Holiday Heart" can be triggered by caffeine or alcohol.  I was hitting both, since the delicious brandy was laced with delicious Kahlua.

I now drink decaffeinated tea with honey in the moanin'.  No, it is nowhere near as good as the full quart of straight black John Wayne coffee I useta scarf down every moanin...

...But it won't kill me.  

"They'll haveta kill me before I die!" [/Yellowbeard]


----------



## ness (Apr 11, 2022)

Morning, I should put myself on a diet.  At least eat healthier and drink more water.  

I'll be transplanting the two Jack Herer today.  

Enjoying my coffee and smoke before I start this day.  

49 F and going to hit 80's.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, you think drinking one instead of three would be something you could get away with? *Might not be worth the chance, though.*


Spot on with that last bit, Hips...

No drinkie -- nuffin alcoholic.  Pee.  Ree.  Odd.

Once you have Atrial Fibrillation, you have acquired a fargin trigger.  Caffeine.  Alcohol.

Do without them, or do without everything.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

boo said:


> if I just did coffee my gut would go nuts on me, stuff happens when you get old...I like strong coffee, pain stripper to some...my girls keep me and many neighbors supplied with eggs, I cruise down the street on the tractor to give 'em away, I get a hoot out of it...modern day green acres...I eat probable more than most, I just burn it faster than I can consume it...2 weeks of covid and I lost 20 pounds...I ain't right folks, those here that know me will attest...one thing about my life is it's never a boring place...


Boo, I can see you now on your tractor delivering eggs. You know it surprises me how many folks in the city around me have hens. The neighbor behind me just across the short 12 ft waterway has them I can see all day. And my nextdoor neighbor keeps me supplied with them too. And very pretty and unusual ones too. Got these a couple days ago. There is a Turkey egg in there too wow


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 11, 2022)

I am allergic to alcohol

every time I get around it , I break out in handcuffs


good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I am allergic to alcohol
> 
> every time I get around it , I break out in handcuffs
> 
> ...


Good morning big


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 11, 2022)

we get a couple of eggs a day from our geriatric hens….they are going on 8 yrs old


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

Sorry could not help myself .....


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I am allergic to alcohol
> 
> every time I get around it , I break out in handcuffs
> 
> ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we get a couple of eggs a day from our geriatric hens….they are going on 8 yrs old
> 
> 
> View attachment 293459


I’ve always wanted a hen house. Thought I’d have one in Ga but to many coyotes there. The folks we sold the place to thought it would be a good idea and started out big instead of small (young and dumb I think but they will learn like we did) they lost 60 chickens in one night. Woke up to a real mess after one of the kids forgot to lock the gate. I could have one here I guess but now I say why buy the cow when you get the milk free  I just need to get to know them a bit better before I start asking for their extra chicken poooop


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)

Everything will eat chickens. I've lost 'em to 'yotes, coons, opposums, stray cats, and hawks. Pretty much have given up 'til I can build a run with a top on it. Nothing like fresh free range fertile eggs for flavor.


----------



## ness (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm in GA Sub and I hear coyotes and wild dogs threw out the years.  I was sitting in the woods when a deer ran by, I stood up the watch it ran when a pack of wild dogs came running by well that scared me, so I went into the house.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 11, 2022)

We gave all of our hens and a rooster to our good neighbors that have teenagers due to that daily trip for wife's cancer treatment .. she's good now and have heard all of the hens are good except for one, she hung herself.   Yeah, possums, coons, coyotes and hawks all got their buffet share while we still had them .. I've killed a coyote and think the good neighbor took out a hawk .. it is wot it is but I do miss my chickens .


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)

Glad the wife is over it. Scary shit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Everything will eat chickens. I've lost 'em to 'yotes, coons, opposums, stray cats, and hawks. Pretty much have given up 'til I can build a run with a top on it. Nothing like fresh free range fertile eggs for flavor.


That’s why we didn’t have them there. The property was in the middle of a tree farm containing all kinds of wildlife including several giant snakes too. Building an environment for them seemed hopeless knowing I would lose some due to the hawks and other nature… it was nice though. I miss it sometimes. We had built a nice comfortable beach area to chill out and actually used our fish pond for swimming of course not till I walked around the whole thing with my 38 loaded with snake shot.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Glad the wife is over it. Scary shit.


Me too Happy for you and the wife Patwi


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)

Chickens free range will eat a whole bunch of ticks too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

patwi said:


> We gave all of our hens and a rooster to our good neighbors that have teenagers due to that daily trip for wife's cancer treatment .. she's good now and have heard all of the hens are good except for one, she hung herself.   Yeah, possums, coons, coyotes and hawks all got their buffet share while we still had them .. I've killed a coyote and think the good neighbor took out a hawk .. it is wot it is but I do miss my chickens .


I’m glad your wife is doing better. Yes chickens walking around makes for a nice peaceful day


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Spot on with that last bit, Hips...
> 
> No drinkie -- nuffin alcoholic.  Pee.  Ree.  Odd.
> 
> ...


I needs to take note ..Alcohol is  easy but coffee not so easy.I take my coffee seriously..
It used to be 8 oz was a cup,not no more ,my coffee cup is just a little smaller than what i would bail my boat out with ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> View attachment 293461


----------



## ness (Apr 11, 2022)

Time to get motivated have fun.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just had some big stones removed from my left kidney. On the downhill slide now to recovery. A few more days then I can go outside and play again. Thanx  so much for the well wishes



Whoa!  Commiseration sister woman.  Been there, done that, and except for the prestige, it sucked.  Have they done a urinalysis to determine why you are getting them in the first place?



joeb631a said:


> I remember my boss  who had kidney stones and it left such a profound impression from that . I could not drink any thing else without becoming a diabetic or a alcoholic in the quantity as I drink water. Some times when available a Mexican Coca -Cola with cane sugar .



Too much water dilutes our blood electrolytes and leads to heart issues, so I drink water with electrolytes added.  I quit drinking seltzer water, because it dropped my urine Ph to much.



joeb631a said:


> I may be talking out of my stern drive when I say this but there are folks who would be more upset by cats then if it  was people in them bags





patwi said:


> yep .. I have family and friends that are feline fanatics .. it's not that I don't like a pus sy cat every now and again .. yeah



What do you expect from a culture that eats dogs?  My reaction to the film was compassion for the fear the cat was expressing and anger at the people treating them that way.  

I've met very few animals that I didn't like, but lot's of humans, so my first question would be who is in the bags??



SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t drink as much as I use to but I probably smoke more weed than any 10 people you know



Our kind of woman!



WeedHopper said:


> Never mix hard liquor with sugar like coke or Dr pepper. That's where your headache comes from. I drink Moonshine straight with no problems. Mix it with sugar and pow,, headache.



Ethanol made from mash containing fruticose converts to methanol, which also produces a bang up headache.   



SubmarineGirl said:


> wow I don’t think I could do straight shine. Gotta be a bit smoother for me



My first cut on shine typically comes out at about 130 proof.  Sipping whiskey is typically around 80 proof.  I actually like the taste of the 130 proof, but in tiny sips like a brandy.



SubmarineGirl said:


> Baclava, chocolate cake and cherry pie for breakfast is normal right



Cherry pie for certain!



boo said:


> not a day passes without my breakfast, most important meal of the day in my world...



Same here!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)

I see Boo too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I see Boo too



That’s just too cool


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Me too!!
> 
> "Holiday Heart" can be triggered by caffeine or alcohol.  I was hitting both, since the delicious brandy was laced with delicious Kahlua.
> 
> ...


I can drink light beer with no problem,,but if I take a drink of hard liquor I'm fked and the AFib kicks in. As for coffee,,I drink Decaf with no problems.
Had a few problem a few weeks ago and uped my thyroid meds and have had no problems since. I was taking 1/3 of a 25 my pill. Now I take a half of a 25mg Levothyroxine and feel much better.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve always wanted a hen house. Thought I’d have one in Ga but to many coyotes there. The folks we sold the place to thought it would be a good idea and started out big instead of small (young and dumb I think but they will learn like we did) they lost 60 chickens in one night. Woke up to a real mess after one of the kids forgot to lock the gate. I could have one here I guess but now I say why buy the cow when you get the milk free  I just need to get to know them a bit better before I start asking for their extra chicken poooop



We fenced our chickens into a 12' tall pen and locked them in a hen house at night, but still fought with skunks digging their way in.  I trapped and shot one about every other year.  The fence and locked hen house did keep the coyotes out and we fortunately never lost one to a hawk that I'm aware of.

Let me add that that was back in the olden days in Oklahoma farm country where chicken hawks got shot, so there were fewer than there are now as a protected species.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Whoa!  Commiseration sister woman.  Been there, done that, and except for the prestige, it sucked.  Have they done a urinalysis to determine why you are getting them in the first place?
> 
> yes, seems I need a rotorooter on the line that goes from the kidney to the bladder. Kidney not draining well enough causing the stones so my doc says. Yes and doing more urinalysis along the way too oh what fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I see Boo too



He only uses that tractor when he wants to deliver pre-scrambled eggs.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I see Boo too





Great find Hydra, .. and yeah that has to be Boo


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 293482


I literally laughed out loud at that one. Still grinning.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)

patwi said:


> Great find Hydra, .. and yeah that has to be Boo


I don't think Popcorn Sutton ever Killed himself 
Just relocated and changed his name to Boo


----------



## pute (Apr 11, 2022)

Protein shake for breakfast and off to the salt mine.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Protein shake for breakfast and off to the salt mine.


Remember these


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Remember these
> View attachment 293483


My momma thought these were the greatest since she didn’t have to cook. No no no that and cereal was not just as good…


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 11, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> What if you have 12


Nobody has 12. <--That izza fack, Jack.

Jack has only 3, unlike Nobody.  No one has 5.

I, however, am confident you will all agree with me when I tell you that unlike all of you, I have a *CERTIFCATE* that says I'm sane!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Nobody has 12. <--That izza fack, Jack.
> 
> Jack has only 3, unlike Nobody.  No one has 5.
> 
> I, however, am confident you will all agree with me when I tell you that unlike all of you, I have a *CERTIFCATE* that says I'm sane!


Wrong. I have papers signed by five individual psychiatrists that say I'm sane and able to return to society.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Nobody has 12. <--That izza fack, Jack.
> 
> Jack has only 3, unlike Nobody.  No one has 5.
> 
> I, however, am confident you will all agree with me when I tell you that unlike all of you, I have a *CERTIFCATE* that says I'm sane!


I wouldn’t be surprised to find out how many here actually do have a paper like that


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Protein shake for breakfast and off to the salt mine.




hey don’t be plagiarizing my material!


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 11, 2022)

patwi said:


> We gave all of our hens and a rooster to our good neighbors that have teenagers due to that daily trip for wife's cancer treatment .. she's good now and have heard all of the hens are good except for one, she hung herself.   Yeah, possums, coons, coyotes and hawks all got their buffet share while we still had them .. I've killed a coyote and think the good neighbor took out a hawk .. it is wot it is but I do miss my chickens .


Down here in addition to all the above, we have lynxes. Forty pound kitties.  And gators.  Iguanas eat eggs. 

PS -- YAY fer yer wifelet.    🎗


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I needs to take note ..Alcohol is  easy but coffee not so easy.I take my coffee seriously..
> It used to be 8 oz was a cup,not no more ,my coffee cup is just a little smaller than what i would bail my boat out with ....


As long as you don't get AFib, go for the coffee.  BUT!!  Be prepared mentally to cut it out instantly and forever if you get Holiday Heart.  <-- That sounds nice, but it sure aint.


----------



## pute (Apr 11, 2022)

Everything in moderation


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Everything in moderation




except weed

for example , we are taking a break and enjoying some g13/hp/c99 X Jalalabad Star rolled in rice papers and warshed down with some strong black coffee while tapping our feet


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> except weed
> 
> for example , we are taking a break and enjoying some g13/hp/c99 X Jalalabad Star rolled in rice papers and warshed down with some strong black coffee while tapping our feet
> Easy to dance too !


----------



## Patwi (Apr 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> except weed


----------



## pute (Apr 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> except weed
> 
> for example , we are taking a break and enjoying some g13/hp/c99 X Jalalabad Star rolled in rice papers and warshed down with some strong black coffee while tapping our feet



That goes without saying.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 11, 2022)

Ever see them there coin pusher machines?  Where you drop quarters in and hope they fall right to push some on the bottom out...

Well, here is one gonna make your socks roll up and down; the guy bought TEN (10) quarters for TWO MILLION DOLLARS.  That's $200,000 per quarter.

Watch whut hoppen:


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 11, 2022)

pute said:


> That goes without saying.



you got that right


i said to much
i said it all
thats me in the spotlight
losing my religion


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Everything in moderation


Funny how long it took me to realize that fact. Used to be, if it was worth doing, it was worth doing in extream excess. Got old, I guess. Maybe smarter? Naw....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 11, 2022)

Afternoon ya bunch of O'l farts.   Just finished my walks with the dog and now Mrs Pute.  Now I get to cut down a plant.  Life is good .... most of the time.

I just got a care package from Herbie's seeds.  Hoping he does well here.  Nice to have seed vendors on the site.


----------



## pute (Apr 11, 2022)

That didn't take long.  A little over and hour and a half and my latest Gold Digger is down and hanging......dry trim coming in a week or so.  Another day in the books......at least in my grow. 

Might go downstairs and practice bank shots on the pool table.  Then a Jacuzzi and out to dinner.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)

pute said:


> That didn't take long.  A little over and hour and a half and my latest Gold Digger is down and hanging......dry trim coming in a week or so.  Another day in the books......at least in my grow.
> 
> Might go downstairs and practice bank shots on the pool table.  Then a Jacuzzi and out to dinner.


Practice all ya want, ya still ain't gonna match up to Walt. He beat Fats Domino in a pool game once.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Practice all ya want, ya still ain't gonna match up to Walt. He beat Fats Domino in a pool game once.


Domino Sugar  mogul?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 11, 2022)

pute said:


> That didn't take long.  A little over and hour and a half and my latest Gold Digger is down and hanging......dry trim coming in a week or so.  Another day in the books......at least in my grow.
> 
> Might go downstairs and practice bank shots on the pool table.  Then a Jacuzzi and out to dinner.


I always wanted a pool table... It just never worked out.  Dang.  There is a solitaire game that teaches you how to put the proper spins on the cue ball.

Set up the table with two balls side by side right at each of the corner pockets, and two balls lined up straing in at each of the side pockets.  Three balls in a line a foot apart with the middle ball in the very center of the table.

The object is to sink all 15 in the least number of shots... ball in hand anywhere behind the spot.  If you play it right, you send the cue ball down to tap the ball by the side pocket and have the right spin (top right) to continue on down from the side posket hit to the corner pocket to knock in both balls there. 

If done right, you wind up in position to repeat the action on the other side, coming back up the table on the other side with the result of six balls in with just two shots.  

You should be near where you started, and now you put the two balls in the near corner pocket... with enough spin and power that you have a shot to aim the lower center ball to hit the remaining double in the right hand pocket.  Top spin on this shot to hit the center ball so it goes in after the two blockers.

I'll stop here... you get the idea.  This is a very interesting challenge. You can get ten balls in the pockets in your first four shots. 

My best game ever was eight shots to sink all 15 balls.

Gauntlet laid down.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I always wanted a pool table... It just never worked out.  Dang.  There is a solitaire game that teaches you how to put the proper spins on the cue ball.
> 
> Set up the table with two balls side by side right at each of the corner pockets, and two balls lined up straing in at each of the side pockets.  Three balls in a line a foot apart with the middle ball in the very center of the table.
> 
> ...


I had a lot of fun on my girlfriends family pool table if that counts ....


----------



## pute (Apr 11, 2022)

I accept your challenge....I think Carty can draw a pretty good bead as well.  If you want to learn how  control the Q Ball play nothing but Billiards for a month. I don't like the game but after a month of that you will be able to leave the Q Ball anywhere on the table you want.  EXCEPT on  a straight in shot.  All you can do is suck it back or follow your shot.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Everything in moderation



Including moderation!  Life was meant to be lived with gusto!


----------



## pute (Apr 11, 2022)

I don't like Rotation, Straight Pool or 8 Ball near as much as 9Ball.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Including moderation!  Life was meant to be lived with gusto!




and a little debauchery!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 11, 2022)

pute said:


> I accept your challenge....I think Carty can draw a pretty good bead as well.   All you can do is suck it back or follow your shot.






that’s what she said


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Ever see them there coin pusher machines?  Where you drop quarters in and hope they fall right to push some on the bottom out...
> 
> Well, here is one gonna make your socks roll up and down; the guy bought TEN (10) quarters for TWO MILLION DOLLARS.  That's $200,000 per quarter.
> 
> Watch whut hoppen:



I needed two marleys for that wow


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I needed two marleys for that wow



im not gonna lie , I watched the entire video

when we go up to Cripple Creek we go to Billy Broncos casino i I hit the Wheel of Fortune .25 cent slots

ding!ding!ding!ding!ding!

one of my favorite tunes


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I needed two marleys for that wow


@SubmarineGirl 
Help out the doddering ole toker -- Whassa "marley"?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 12, 2022)

Submarine Girl got me to thinkin' about sumbarines...

I've been on three of them: The Nautilus, The Drum (oldest US summarine launched in 1941), and the U-505.

The movies always show the guys walking across the ballrooms in these things.  In the atomical stubmarine, one "office" is the size of a kitchen chair.  The "halls" are 3 feet wide, and never straight.  And the thing ain't very long at all.

In the Drum and U-505, it is explained that the sailors "hot-racked" <-- When it was time for your duty call, you got out of the rack, and another guy climbed in.  24 hours = three to a rack, rotating. 

Two months at sea, 98% of the time _inside_ the bouncing, heaving, rotating, metal walls (subsarrimes hadda stay surfaced as long as possibobble), with not so much as a glass of water for washing, sharing your "cot" with two other smelly, unwashed grunts... You understand the term "pigboat".  Two toilets for 80 men.

Somehow, the impeccably coiffed, shaved, and dressed actors in the movies do not match the conditions present.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 12, 2022)

One other bit of joy for subs with schnorkels <-- Krauts invented it, that's how it's spelled.

Anyway, the sub could tootle along underwater on diesel, even charging their batteries with the schnorkel...

There was a _slight_ problem:  You could not have a metal chimney 30 feet in the air or it'd be detected with radar easily.  So you only had the top of the schnorkel a foot or two above the surface.

This led to a weird problem:  If a wave came over the schnorkel, a flapper would close the pipe, sealing it off.

But the humongumous diesel engines below were roaring happily... they cared not if the source of air was shut, they just suddenly sucked all the fargin air out of the submarine and kept roaring on. Eardrums popping all over the place until the flapper opened again.

So the choice was:  Get **pop** inflated and **pop** deflated continually in a PSI torture chamber, or raise the schnorkel, get detected and blown to ribbons.

Fun outfit really.  40,000 krauts went to sea -- 30,000 were lost. <-- TINS pilgrims.

LATE EDIT TRIVIA ADD:

When a U-boat dove deep, it had to pressurize inside the hull.  When the U-boat surfaced, one dude climbed the ladder to the hatch to open it.

He had to have his ankles held to prevent him getting blown out of the hatch when it opened.

This next thought of mine was not covered, and I wish I could find the answer:  With high pressure for long periods, then surfacing quickly (as in emergency blow) -- I wonder how many died from the bends.

U-505 -- Now stash 80 guys _inside_ there for two months:


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 12, 2022)

Crrr-_ikey_ -- THEN think of having women on board a ship that is susposed to sink!

The men usually carried a can (or had nearby, handy) to pee (or more!) after six straight hours on duty with two to go.  What would an emancipated, equal-to-men fluffybottom do??

Split-tails, softlegs, setters... call 'em what you will; the assholes that claim women can do any job men can do are both arrogant AND ignorant.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 12, 2022)

A Truly Comprehensive Ethnic Joke:

An Englishman, a Scotsman, an Irishman, a Welshman, a Latvian, a Turk, a German, an Indian, several Americans (including a Hawaiian and an Alaskan), an Argentinean, a Dane, an Australian, a Slovak, an Egyptian, a Japanese, a Moroccan, a Frenchman, a New Zealander, a Spaniard, a Russian, a Guatemalan, a Colombian, a Pakistani, a Malaysian, a Croatian, a Uzbek, a Cypriot, a Pole, a Lithuanian, a Chinese, a Sri Lankan, a Lebanese, a Cayman Islander, a Ugandan, a Vietnamese, a Korean, a Uruguayan, a Czech, an Icelander, a Mexican, a Finn, a Honduran, a Panamanian, an Andorran, an Israeli, a Venezuelan, an Iranian, a Fijian, a Peruvian, an Estonian, a Syrian, a Brazilian, a Portuguese, a Liechtensteiner, a Mongolian, a Hungarian, a Canadian, a Moldovan, a Haitian, a Norfolk Islander, a Macedonian, a Bolivian, a Cook Islander, a Tajikistani, a Samoan, an Armenian, an Aruban, an Albanian, a Greenlander, a Micronesian, a Virgin Islander, a Georgian, a Bahaman, a Belarusian, a Cuban, a Tongan, a Cambodian, a Canadian, a Qatari, an Azerbaijani, a Romanian, a Chilean, a Kyrgyzstani, a Jamaican, a Filipino, a Ukrainian, a Dutchman, a Ecuadorian, a Costa Rican, a Swede, a Bulgarian, a Serb, a Swiss, a Greek, a Belgian, a Singaporean, an Italian, a Norwegian and 2 Africans,...walk into a fine restaurant.

"I'm sorry," says the maître d', scrutinizing the group one by one and barring their entrance into the restaurant. "You can't come in here without a Thai."


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Ever see them there coin pusher machines?  Where you drop quarters in and hope they fall right to push some on the bottom out...
> 
> Well, here is one gonna make your socks roll up and down; the guy bought TEN (10) quarters for TWO MILLION DOLLARS.  That's $200,000 per quarter.
> 
> Watch whut hoppen:



It had me glued !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 12, 2022)

Im studying tatoology and what effects it has , so far one I am aware of ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Crrr-_ikey_ -- THEN think of having women on board a ship that is susposed to sink!
> 
> The men usually carried a can (or had nearby, handy) to pee (or more!) after six straight hours on duty with two to go.  What would an emancipated, equal-to-men fluffybottom do??
> 
> Split-tails, softlegs, setters... call 'em what you will; the assholes that claim women can do any job men can do are both arrogant AND ignorant.


Ok unka Walt,

So I’m sure you knew I couldn’t not reply to this but thanks for giving me the opportunity to 

I have always enjoyed the stories of old submarines especially told by the old timers that spent time on those old tin cans both on duty and by those old timers who have worked on those old boats in civil service. Some of the stories I’ve read and heard about accidents and close calls were riveting and I can’t imagine those men having to endure such experiences in real life. About the closest I’ve come to experiencing these times is hearing stories from my friends and friends that parents (shipyard workers from Portsmouth Naval Shipyard and submariners) that were lost on the USS Thresher…

On April 10, 1963, the USS Thresher, an atomic submarine, sinks in the Atlantic Ocean, killing the entire crew. One hundred and twenty-nine sailors and civilians were lost when the sub unexpectedly plunged to the sea floor roughly 300 miles off the coast of New England.

Sonar images showed the Thresher breaking apart as it fell to the bottom of the sea. Sixteen officers, 96 sailors and 17 civilians were on board. All were killed. 

I’ve listened to these sounds from under the sea of the sub breaking apart during training many times and never without a tear. The sounds seemed to last forever and my imagination ran wild of what must have been going on down there…

I dedicated all my work to the safety of our submarines from day one.

As far as Split-tails, softlegs, setters... call 'em what you will; I think you would be surprised of what todays women are capable of. I guess maybe I’m one of those assholes you speak of that claim women can do any job men can do are both arrogant and ignorant (don’t worry I’m not offended at all and understand your statement in a way…) as I have not seen one job on a submarine that a woman could not accomplish as well as her brother sailors/shipyard workers. I’ve seen work accomplished by women on critical systems run circles around experienced  mechanics of the (non split-tail group). I’ve also in my later career seen many times the best man for the job being a woman… so imo, you need to get your believer fixed there… it’s 2022 and things have changed a lot. (but yes you’re right, we can’t pee in a bottle that great…and believe me no accommodations for women on subs has extended my bladder to the limits sometimes).

I started the apprenticeship as a marine machinery mechanic when there were not many women In the business. Actually, I was one out of two women of 67 new apprentices hired my first year. I’m sure your “old way of thinking” was abundant amongst my piers, teachers and fellow shipyard workers as I felt it but felt also so lucky to have gotten my foot in the door and wow learning as much as I could about everything was amazing. My skills eventually were depended on and I eventually climbed the ladder from one job to another learning all the aspects  of “the big picture” by the end of my career in submarines. I feel I was lucky to have had experience on the older class boats classes as well as the latest TRIDENT class which oh btw, can comfortably accommodate all the powder puffing us girls need on board 



What would an emancipated, equal-to-men fluffybottom do??

Humm, I think the same thing she and her fellow sailors are trained for imho anyway


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and a little debauchery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im more of the first picture of debauchery ,the second picture looks a little like Deliverance Hip Hop style


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok unka Walt,
> 
> So I’m sure you knew I couldn’t not reply to this but thanks for giving me the opportunity to
> 
> ...


Wow ! Boy we lucky we got you !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Wow ! Boy we lucky we got you !


Not looking for any pats on the back, just sayin’


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok unka Walt,
> 
> So I’m sure you knew I couldn’t not reply to this but thanks for giving me the opportunity to
> 
> ...








Par Excellent post!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Not looking for any pats on the back, just sayin’


I knew that and would have said that three days before I read that . Just my way... !


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 12, 2022)

stand and pee In a jar?


no problems


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> stand and pee In a jar?
> 
> 
> no problems
> ...


Well there you go…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well there you go…





whoops , there it is


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 12, 2022)

Im sure this a repeat ,I forget


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> whoops , there it is


Now we are equal big


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 293573
> Im sure this a repeat ,I forget


Yesterday, short memory huh… let’s smoke one


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yesterday, short memory huh… let’s smoke one


wasnt sure !!! oh boy !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yesterday, short memory huh… let’s smoke one






 This would be me ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> @SubmarineGirl
> Help out the doddering ole toker -- Whassa "marley"?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 293577


Wotta Woman ......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Submarine Girl got me to thinkin' about sumbarines...
> 
> I've been on three of them: The Nautilus, The Drum (oldest US summarine launched in 1941), and the U-505.
> 
> ...


You are right about the stench. It’s sorta a cross between diesel fuel BO and poopoo. (kinda like one of bigs strains in the jar I’ll bet…) But smelled a little like bread and butter to me. Took my clothes and stinky steel toe boots off at the door and washed my clothes separately so the whole family didn’t smell that way


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Now we are equal big





we are all human beings first and foremost

some of us got the male carbon unit , some of us got the female carbon unit

but we all belong to the human race

simple , it is what is inside of us humans that count , things like love , peace , kindness , honor , humility , respect , dignity , and pride , these are the things humans should focus on for life goals , success , and accomplishments 

we came into this life with nothing and that is the way we will leave


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we are all human beings first and foremost
> 
> some of us got the male carbon unit , some of us got the female carbon unit
> 
> but we all belong to the human race


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok unka Walt,
> 
> So I’m sure you knew I couldn’t not reply to this but thanks for giving me the opportunity to
> 
> ...


According to several friends that spent lots 'o time on boomers, the Thresher, and any other lost sub, is still out on patrol. That's how they are listed, anyhoo. Shows a lot of respect for their fellow shipmates.


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2022)

Morning potheads....stoned yet??? If not let's get with the program.  

Crappy day ahead for me.  Right now is the warmest it is gonna be all day.  Wind with a rain/snow mix coming.

Terrorist attack in a NY subway today....let's open up the border even more.  Good times coming.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning potheads....stoned yet??? If not let's get with the program.
> 
> Crappy day ahead for me.  Right now is the warmest it is gonna be all day.  Wind with a rain/snow mix coming.
> 
> Terrorist attack in a NY subway today....let's open up the border even more.  Good times coming.


Good morning Pute. Starting my day too. Get to go sign my taxes today as the first time out of the house in a week yay!  That wind with rain snow coming thing doesn’t sound to great. Try and stay warm today and think warm thoughts


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 12, 2022)

Lucked out and got my second day of sunshine in a row! Gonna enjoy it while I've got it. Guess what happens tomorrow? Hint: it rymes with "pain".

Hope everybody has a good 'un. Stay high, stay healthy, and stay away from State Trooper K-9 units. Damn dogs don't know it's legal.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You are right about the stench. It’s sorta a cross between diesel fuel BO and poopoo. (kinda like one of bigs strains in the jar I’ll bet…) But smelled a little like bread and butter to me. Took my clothes and stinky steel toe boots off at the door and washed my clothes separately so the whole family didn’t smell that way


Thats nothing ! I slept in the same room with my two brothers growing up  ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok unka Walt,
> 
> So I’m sure you knew I couldn’t not reply to this but thanks for giving me the opportunity to
> 
> ...


Luv yer spunk.  And accept and admire your sincerity.

But _factual naval data_ backs me up and dumpeth upon thy very nice brow:

Ships tend to sink if holed and not pumped.  Unfortunately, the women failed the Emergency Pump Carry at first, middle, and final.  Never passed.

They could not move the pumps on day one, day ten, nor on the last day.  On board a warship in damaged condition, they failed to save the ship.

It does NOT mean men are superior.  IMO, women are -- overall -- most ricky-tick _superior_ to men.  Just not in life-critical upper-body strength. <-- This leaves VERY broad fields in the military that can be done by women just fine, and better than men in many cases.

The basic role of a combat sojer is dray-horse level effort.  In the Navy, you can be a typist in the highest tower of your heavy cruiser.  But as a shipmate, you are required to carry the fargin pumps... It is a standard test required before any Navy ship can leave port.

HOWEVER:

Further, the gentler race has consistently failed the emergency carry of a fully-equipped wounded soldier.  They just are not strong enough for this sort of thing.

In combat roles, they suck.  About as badly as any man would be trying nurse a baby.  Not built for it.

The weapon the dude is carrying is calle a Pig. It weighs 62 pounds, and the mount weighs 80 pounds.  The ammo weighs 25+ <-- This is a vitally important weapon, and it must not just be lifted, but lifted and carried -- miles, in any terrain mud, jungle, etc. at an "instant use" profile. God bless girlies, but they'd never survive twenty feet.






Actual combat photos:









In sum -- My position is this:

There are literally hundreds of jobs for women in ALL branches of the service.  But if they have to stop doing their _regular job_ and save the ship because ALL THE MEN ARE DOWN OR DEAD that carry the emergency pumps... Well, then the ship is going down.  Needed a man. This is the test they failed.  A radar operator lady fails as a pump-carrier.

So NO women on board combat ships.  NO women in forward ground combat.  Trust yer Unca, this is an "equality" that you do not have or should want.

Now -- flying?  SOOPER.  Although, if you do not want to fly into the back of a carrier like that pretty lady did, DO NOT "ease up" on the strict protocols _because_ she is a woman, like they did with her. But combat pilots -- if trained exactly like men -- are fine.

I never said women should not be in the military.  Hellfire, the WASPs <-- Lady plane delivery pilots were fantastic.  And extremely important in that each lady that volunteered to be a pilot for this work freed up a common guy to go get his head blown off in the fighter plane she delivered.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Luv yer spunk.  And accept and admire your sincerity.
> 
> But _factual naval data_ backs me up and dumps upon thy very nice brow:
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 293577


HOLY SMOKES! (literally!)

Fargin weed seegars!!  ONE of those would last at least two weeks of daily hitting (I reuse the smoke by exhaling into my Volcano bag.)


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we are all human beings first and foremost
> 
> some of us got the male carbon unit , some of us got the female carbon unit
> 
> ...


That is Big to a "T".


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> HOLY SMOKES! (literally!)
> 
> Fargin weed seegars!!  ONE of those would last at least two weeks of daily hitting (I reuse the smoke by exhaling into my Volcano bag.)


That’s how some of us Split-tails do it Walt


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

I once owned a catamaran named Split Tails


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s how some of us Split-tails do it Walt


To give you an idea of my John Wayne outlook.  Women are to be respected and protected.

I am a virgin -- once removed by Herself after marriage -- and we have been happily married for 62 years without tsimmis.  We love each other and each other's presence.

My Scottish Witchie-poo is smarter than me and handles ALL the bidness.  I haven't a clue about what and how she does it.

But I take the hot food out of the oven so she doesn't get a burn. <-- little things like that times a hundred.  And whatever is furgled up around the Chateau is my responsibility.

In the military, when a sojer comes in sayin' his wife just had a baby -- he will immediately be queried:

"Little split-tail or little hardlegs?"  or  "softlegs or hardlegs"?  It is asked in bonhomie, not humor.

And one last thing:

Even the idea of a lady combat pilot is -- for Himself -- a standard no-no.

Why?  Because the training for, say, an F-16 Super Hornet to land on a carrier in the fargin dark in the fargin rain (yes, training for exactly that), along with all the other training for flight operations...

...Goes right overboard with the anchor on account of whut Gawd did: 

If you put a lot of sooper-healthy pussycats on a giant boat fulla horny sailors and you will have -- _have had_ -- the classic "Love Boat Syndrome".  So whut?

Well, in all air combat history, there has never ever -- not even _once_ -- been a man who got pregnant after multi-millions in training.  But... a female pilot?

Most ricky-tick.  Seems that particular characteristic is built-in... to the detriment of the whole Navy.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I once owned a catamaran named Split Tails


Found it


----------



## pute (Apr 12, 2022)

Afternoon.  Not much going on here.  Can't walk as the weather sucks so......here I sit staring at the computer screen.  

Nice boat Hydra,  I took my family on a week catamaran trip in the BVI's .  It was one of those where we had everything catered.   Great diving. Loved the boat except when you went to the bedrooms I got a bit sea sick.  It was for my daughters HS graduation present....25 years ago. 

@ Sub Girl......taxes....paid my first quarter yesterday.  Then again in June, Sept and Jan.  Death and taxes are the only two things that are surely gonna happen in life. I actually have a new one to add, especially with the current administration running the country......*INFLATION......!!!*

Back to staring at the computer screen.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> To give you an idea of my John Wayne outlook.  Women are to be respected and protected.
> 
> I am a virgin -- once removed by Herself after marriage -- and we have been happily married for 62 years without tsimmis.  We love each other and each other's presence.
> 
> ...


sometimes “wow“ is just the best reply for me. Maybe this time I should  too.

 It must bother you then that there are already women standing duty on submarines under the sea this very minute managing critical submarine systems under way ready to push the red button to defend our country on US submarines worked on by qualified women mechanics and inspected and certified by qualified women quality assurance representatives huh?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

We may have to call in NATO troops soon LOL
Let Roster push the button it will always misfire


----------



## boo (Apr 12, 2022)

you got about an hour roster, it's on in about 75 minutes...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

boo said:


> you got about an hour roster, it's on in about 75 minutes...


----------



## boo (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

boo said:


>


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

It's time @boo Night bro


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

Y’all so funny, ain’t nuthin gonna happen…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Y’all so funny, ain’t nuthin gonna happen…


Just for you




The incredible first woman to fly a military aircraft in the US Army Air Force during World War II Bernice "Bee" Falk Haydu

For most of her life, Bernice “Bee” Falk Haydu has been a champion of the WASP (Women Airforce Service Pilots), the first women to fly military aircraft in the US Army Air Force during World War II. Haydu went through the seven-month training program and was on track to fly B-25s in the war until the WASP were disbanded in December 1944, prior to the war’s end.

Later, as President of the WASP organization from 1975 to 1978, she led the fight in Congress to acknowledge the WASP as veterans of World War II, as had been promised. She won—President Jimmy Carter signed a bill in November 1977 recognizing WASP as WWII veterans.

Haydu’s passion for flying continued even after the WASP run ended, and she went on to become a flight instructor, owner of a Cessna dealership, and even part owner of a flight school. She and her late husband, Joseph Haydu—also a pilot—continued to fly into their late 70s and owned 28 different types of planes. Haydu is a member of the Aviation Hall of Fame and her original WASP uniform is on display at the Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum in Washington, DC.

In 2009, she witnessed the President sign a bill into law awarding the WASP the Congressional Gold Medal. Haydu was awarded the Wright Brothers Master Pilot Award by the FAA in 2014 and an Honorary Doctorate Degree by the Vaughn College of Aeronautics in Flushing, New York, in May of 2015. She is also the author of Letters Home: 1944-1945, based on letters she wrote home about her WASP experiences during World War II that her mother saved.

The Giant Killer book & page honors these incredible war heroes making sure their stories of valor and sacrifice are never forgotten. The book which features the incredible life of the smallest soldier, Green Beret Captain Richard Flaherty and several of the other heroes featured on this page is available on Amazon & Walmart. God Bless our Vets!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Luv yer spunk.  And accept and admire your sincerity.
> 
> But _factual naval data_ backs me up and dumpeth upon thy very nice brow:
> 
> ...


When you've dug yourself into a hole, just dig the hole deeper.....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 12, 2022)

Wow ,glad I worked today !


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> sometimes “wow“ is just the best reply for me. Maybe this time I should  too.
> 
> It must bother you then that there are already women standing duty on submarines under the sea this very minute managing critical submarine systems under way ready to push the red button to defend our country on US submarines worked on by qualified women mechanics and inspected and certified by qualified women quality assurance representatives huh?


Yes, it does.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When you've dug yourself into a hole, just dig the hole deeper.....


My "hole" has naval factual data available for checking.  I note that critical, vital point about _total failure of women to pass the critical pump-carry naval requirement to put to sea has been ignored_. Deal with it, please.

My "hole" does not seem to have more than a dozen pregnant young women on board a warship. <-- Tell me, social justice warriors... what does that do for readiness of a warship? Tell me, social justice warriors... what does that do for having SIXTEEN PERCENT of female assigned sailors having to be replaced?  

This is not "theory" or "justice" or "equality" it happens to be some-fargin-thing called "reality".   Reality. Say it.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
New statistics obtained from the U.S. Navy by The Daily Caller -- which had to sue under the Freedom of Information Act to get them -- reveal that *16 of 100* women afloat in 2016 were reassigned from ships to shore duty due to pregnancy.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My "hole" does not include endangering and weakening our armed forces and our materiel (ships, planes, wounded sojers) by playing social games.

This is the result of social engineering -- cutting corners to ensure a pilot gets her wings:





She did the thing UNtrained carrier pilots are trained _out of_ by simulated carrier landings on shore.  She hard-hammered the final approach and starved one engine out of use.  She died for "social progress"

I adore women.  I loathe _social constructs_ that cause death of others or the ones *being used* for social constucts for idiocy like the impossible nonsense touted in the "classic" *"G.I. Jane"* <-- Anyone who knows what it actually takes to become a SEAL would totally agree with me.

All GI's (when I was in, back before social equality programs changed things) had to do 100 six-count pushups.  Upper body construction forbids this concept for a woman.

No woman of normal human construction can carry a "Pig" and ammo along with all other necessary supplies on a 6-day vertical/river crossing/rice paddy hump in the jungle. <-- Anybody disagree?  Right.

My "hole" was occupied by myself and a guy at my back.  I would have preferred a woman... but only if I was in Virginia at the time, not "in the_ real_ "grass".


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

"Nothing can now be believed which is seen in a newspaper. Truth itself becomes suspicious by being put into that polluted vehicle. The real extent of this state of misinformation is known only to those who are in situations to confront facts within their knowledge with the lies of the day. . . . I will add, that the man who never looks into a newspaper is better informed than he who reads them; inasmuch as he who knows nothing is nearer to truth than he whose mind is filled with falsehoods & errors." Thomas Jefferson - June 11, 1807 Principal author of the Declaration of Independence, 3rd President of the United States from 1801 to 1809   Good Morning !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "Nothing can now be believed which is seen in a newspaper. Truth itself becomes suspicious by being put into that polluted vehicle. The real extent of this state of misinformation is known only to those who are in situations to confront facts within their knowledge with the lies of the day. . . . I will add, that the man who never looks into a newspaper is better informed than he who reads them; inasmuch as he who knows nothing is nearer to truth than he whose mind is filled with falsehoods & errors." Thomas Jefferson - June 11, 1807 Principal author of the Declaration of Independence, 3rd President of the United States from 1801 to 1809   Good Morning !


And he was studying to be an Electrician.............................................


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My "hole" has naval factual data available for checking.  I note that critical, vital point about _total failure of women to pass the critical pump-carry naval requirement to put to sea has been ignored_. Deal with it, please.
> 
> My "hole" does not seem to have more than a dozen pregnant young women on board a warship. <-- Tell me, social justice warriors... what does that do for readiness of a warship? Tell me, social justice warriors... what does that do for having SIXTEEN PERCENT of female assigned sailors having to be replaced?
> 
> ...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> And he was studying to be an Electrician.............................................


LOL That Man had a whole lot more important things to do Brother . The people who we are infected with do not deserve what that Man did ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Yes, it does.


Hey Walt didn’t mean to stir you up so bad. Good to know for me that’s how you feel. I know lots of men with your same attitude and I’m not trying to change you. Sure women and men have both made mistakes in the armed forces and elsewhere. I’ve learned that learning something from those mistakes have been the key. Now the whole biscuits and babies thing I don’t agree with you but that’s just my thoughts. Not all women or men are right for the armed services or shipyard work but some are and I have seen their dedication and have been proud to serve with them on our team. It’s sweet that you take the hot roasting pan from the oven so your wife doesn’t burn her fingers. I’m sure that’s one of the things she loves about you. My hubby also helps me with things outside of his regular duties even opens the door for me every time (he’s a bit John Wayne too and I love that about him) but when the toilet breaks or the tractor has a hydraulic issues he’s not afraid to ask me to jump in and fix it. He is an electrician by trade and mechanical issues are not is gig. I’m sure it’s way different from your house and you probably wouldn’t even allow me to get near your tractor hydraulics cause it’s not women's work. Like I said Walt, didn’t mean to stir you up. Just wanted to verify how you felt. I hope you have a beautiful day.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey Walt didn’t mean to stir you up so bad. Good to know for me that’s how you feel. I know lots of men with your same attitude and I’m not trying to change you. Sure women and men have both made mistakes in the armed forces and elsewhere. I’ve learned that learning something from those mistakes have been the key. Now the whole biscuits and babies thing I don’t agree with you but that’s just my thoughts. Not all women or men are right for the armed services or shipyard work but some are and I have seen their dedication and have been proud to serve with them on our team. It’s sweet that you take the hot roasting pan from the oven so your wife doesn’t burn her fingers. I’m sure that’s one of the things she loves about you. My hubby also helps me with things outside of his regular duties even opens the door for me every time (he’s a bit John Wayne too and I love that about him) but when the toilet breaks or the tractor has a hydraulic issues he’s not afraid to ask me to jump in and fix it. He is an electrician by trade and mechanical issues are not is gig. I’m sure it’s way different from your house and you probably wouldn’t even allow me to get near your tractor hydraulics cause it’s not women's work. Like I said Walt, didn’t mean to stir you up. Just wanted to verify how you felt. I hope you have a beautiful day.


Heck I would LOVE It if my wife knew how to twist a wrench.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey Walt didn’t mean to stir you up so bad. Good to know for me that’s how you feel. I know lots of men with your same attitude and I’m not trying to change you. Sure women and men have both made mistakes in the armed forces and elsewhere. I’ve learned that learning something from those mistakes have been the key. Now the whole biscuits and babies thing I don’t agree with you but that’s just my thoughts. Not all women or men are right for the armed services or shipyard work but some are and I have seen their dedication and have been proud to serve with them on our team. It’s sweet that you take the hot roasting pan from the oven so your wife doesn’t burn her fingers. I’m sure that’s one of the things she loves about you. My hubby also helps me with things outside of his regular duties even opens the door for me every time (he’s a bit John Wayne too and I love that about him) but when the toilet breaks or the tractor has a hydraulic issues he’s not afraid to ask me to jump in and fix it. He is an electrician by trade and mechanical issues are not is gig. I’m sure it’s way different from your house and you probably wouldn’t even allow me to get near your tractor hydraulics cause it’s not women's work. Like I said Walt, didn’t mean to stir you up. Just wanted to verify how you felt. I hope you have a beautiful day.


    "He is an electrician by trade and ..."    must be handsome !     most electricians are !   ( i didnt say all are Hydra!)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "He is an electrician by trade and ..."    must be handsome !     most electricians are !   ( i didnt say all are Hydra!)


But he is. I had to give up that mechanical thing for looks


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

* MY POLITICAL VIEWS ...*


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "He is an electrician by trade and ..."    must be handsome !     most electricians are !   ( i didnt say all are Hydra!)


And some of the cute ones still have a full head of hair LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 293685
> * MY POLITICAL VIEWS ...*


I Demand equal rights for Women to go Topless just like us Men


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> And some of the cute ones still have a full head of hair LOL


Mine is still cute but not a full head full anymore but I may have had something to do with that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I Demand equal rights for Women to go Topless just like us Men


Be careful what you ask for


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

*Late IMPORTANT PS: * *IF* there is no physical test (one that has not been "modified" to enable a human woman to pass) for sumbarine duty... then I have no complaint.

BUT -- *IF* (and I consider this likely) some "corners were cut" or just flat erased, then I remove my approval.

I admit to genuine ignorance when it comes to modern subs and what the emergency protocols require.

But sure as helll, ain't no cute-as-a-bunny lady sailor gonna get gravid on a sub.  I think.

Of course, in all branches of service... there is Shore Leave.

What do sailors (who are randy as a sackful of stoats) do when they get shore leave?





Right.  Typically, *historically*, they spend their time making up for being in a steel prison-with-the-chance-of-drowning by drinking forbidden "juice" and humping everything they can.  On board romances WILL/_*HAVE HAD*_ "meetings".

Coming back on board, *only one type of sailor* can suddenly begin eating for two, and reporting to sick bay first thing in the moanin'. OOP. Lost another [SUBMARINE?] sailor.

And *Submarine Girl* -- I am not in the slightest angry.  More like fearfully protective of someone _who does not have all the data and is basing her honest belief on what she knows, not what is really out there_.

In the SE Asia Games area, there are little wormy sorta things that will crawl "up there" in a female if she lies in a rice paddy like sojers sometimes must do for many hours at a time.  They grow fast.

It is not friggin' _fair to women_ *not* to let them know ALL the shite that goes down in the field and just give them posters of females in uniform looking serenely and proudly off into the lovely sunset.

*From Rosty:  *
"I Demand equal rights for Women to go Topless just like us Men."

He has his sense of humor... but there are times when you simply must remove your shirt (and the Good Lord help you if you dumb innocent enough to be wearing a tit hammock in the fargin jungle!!).

Air-conditioned sub, OK.  Jungle:  You _are_ gonna go braless forever. <-- And if you don't think that will be a _detrimental distraction_ -- at the very least --for the eight guys with you, you do not understand the earth-moving power of a woman.

Old vets will clue you in with honesty and love.  Not anger at all. You just have not been told/informed of reality in the grass... and the social warriors are sucking the fairer sex into situations that are simply not right with semi-lies and missing info and missing training, physical and mental.

And do you think the Geneva Convention will have any weight with 90% of those the female sojer will have as their captors?  That is a problem men do not face.  That is a problem not ever ever ever ever mentioned in the posters and social equality hype.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> And some of the cute ones still have a full head of hair LOL


had to bring hair up ...lol


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Be careful what you ask for


I forgot LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

Meet The Candiru: The Penis Probing Fish Of Your Nightmares (allthatsinteresting.com)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *Late IMPORTANT PS: * *IF* there is no physical test (one that has not been "modified" to enable a human woman to pass) for sumbarine duty... then I have no complaint.
> 
> BUT -- *IF* (and I consider this likely) some "corners were cut" or just flat erased, then I remove my approval.
> 
> ...


I’m hearing you Walt. Just think differently than you. I’m sure those little wormy sorta things that will crawl "up there" in a female after laying in rice patty water for a week would equally be just as uncomfortable for man parts. I do believe in equal training and equal qualifying tho. I’m with you on that. I think the navy is doing much better with that nowadays. As far as the male hormone thing my opinion is that we all need to control that in ourselves. My husband was a submarine electrician but we didn’t make babies on the boat. We all should have self control and imo that is no excuse for not allowing qualified women in the workforce.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m hearing you Walt. Just think differently than you. I’m sure those little wormy sorta things that will crawl "up there" in a female after laying in rice patty water for a week would equally be just as uncomfortable for man parts. I do believe in equal training and equal qualifying tho. I’m with you on that. I think the navy is doing much better with that nowadays. As far as the male hormone thing my opinion is that we all need to control that in ourselves. My husband was a submarine electrician but we didn’t make babies on the boat. We all should have self control and imo that is no excuse for not allowing qualified women in the workforce.


Now If someone had made a baby would they have to name it Diver, torpedo, or anchor? LOL
The Mile Low Club   TMLC.................


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

In other News DC just got 1st delivery of the new electric bus , made it all the way from Texas to DC on one Load charge.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Heck I would LOVE It if my wife knew how to twist a wrench.


Or swing a Toothbrush


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

OK here is a real question
Why is it that as women age most seem to grow more facial hair?
Is it a drop in Estrogen levels?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

And Maybe the Swim team has a solution
If all Submariners were transgendered then problem solved 
Right @Unca Walt


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

Man have to remember not to drink 2 of the Choco lattes in the morning
it's like speed


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Now If someone had made a baby would they have to name it Diver, torpedo, or anchor? LOL
> The Mile Low Club   TMLC.................


I’m quite sue the mile low club has happened but never heard it called that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

Forgive Walt. He's reverted back to Neanderthal in his old age.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Or swing a Toothbrush


dont be giving away my new toolbox toy now


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m hearing you Walt. Just think differently than you. I’m sure those little wormy sorta things that will crawl "up there" in a female after laying in rice patty water for a week would equally be just as uncomfortable for man parts. I do believe in equal training and equal qualifying tho. I’m with you on that. I think the navy is doing much better with that nowadays. As far as the male hormone thing my opinion is that we all need to control that in ourselves. My husband was a submarine electrician but we didn’t make babies on the boat. *We all should have self control and imo that is no excuse for not allowing qualified women in the workforce.*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT PUT BEFORE MY POST:  Regarding the bolded above.  Where the hel- did you get the *"no excuse for not allowing qualified women in the workforce"?*

The COMBAT military is NOT a friggin' "workforce".  It is a COMBAT military force.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now back to my original answer to the above:

NO -- DAMMIT, WOMAN... The parasites are attracted to lady parts by the blood ladies come out with.  Stop trying to find ways to ignore my hard data.

While we are at it (subs excepted for now) -- regarding field operations -- What would you do if you suddenly got 'your friend' just as you are going out on an eight-day ambush setup?  Both with tampons and what to do with them for that period of time? And your scent? And the cramp thing... while carrying an 80-pound rack in 100-degree mountainous jungle?  Do you really think that monthly thing will have no detrimental effect on the survival chances -- or the efficiency --of you and your team?  REALLY? 

You exhibited "self control" on shore leave... do you pretend to extend that behavior to *all* the cooped-up females who hit the bars with their buddies?  THEY are NOT all married with hubby close by, are they.

I am not using you as the example. I am using the US Navy Love Boat 16% knock-up data.  Which still goes on -- because boys and girls DO like to play with each other.

I am using human beings of both sexes. I am using personally observed and easily confirmed knowledge, not pop-social theory. 

Your denial is tantamount to denying known actual facts about what sailors do on shore leave.  

Not all of them are married, with their husbands/wives waiting at the dock. Especially if the friggin dock is in Manila!  Especially if they are pissed off at their husbands 4000 miles away.

I speak reality.  You -- misplaced in sincerity -- speak either denial or evasion of facts.

Address each FACT I have shown you.  Then I will give you more about reality in WAR.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Forgive Walt. He's reverted back to Neanderthal in his old age.


I know but he’s just trying to remind me of how it was. I believe him and wouldn’t choose laying in rice patty juice for a living either but would do my part if I was called upon. Bra or no bra whatever it takes. I’ve heard lots of stories from my friends that spent some time in rice patty water.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> NO -- DAMMIT, WOMAN... The parasites are attracted to lady parts by the blood ladies come out with.  Stop trying to find ways to ignore my hard data.
> 
> While we are at it (subs excepted for now) -- regarding field operations -- What would you do if you suddenly got 'your friend' just as you are going out on an eight-day ambush setup?  Both with tampons and what to do with them for that period of time? And your scent? And the cramp thing... while carrying an 80-pound rack in 100-degree mountainous jungle?  Do you really think that monthly thing will have no detrimental effect on the survival chances of you and your team?  REALLY?
> 
> ...


Yawnnnnnn........


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2022)

Morning.  I have never been in a sub or laid in a rice pattie.  Some how I don't think I missed much.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m quite sue the mile low club has happened but never heard it called that.


That was the Broke Back


pute said:


> Morning.  I have never been in a sub or laid in a rice pattie.  Some how I don't think I missed much.


I have gotten Laid in a Patty


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> NO -- DAMMIT, WOMAN... The parasites are attracted to lady parts by the blood ladies come out with.  Stop trying to find ways to ignore my hard data.
> 
> While we are at it (subs excepted for now) -- regarding field operations -- What would you do if you suddenly got 'your friend' just as you are going out on an eight-day ambush setup?  Both with tampons and what to do with them for that period of time? And your scent? And the cramp thing... while carrying an 80-pound rack in 100-degree mountainous jungle?  Do you really think that monthly thing will have no detrimental effect on the survival chances of you and your team?  REALLY?
> 
> ...


No thank you Walt. No more reality in war. I’m afraid if we go anymore in this thread conversation first addressing your facts list we would end up sparring for some time on our differences. I’m ok with being different.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Forgive Walt. He's reverted back to Neanderthal in his old age.


Don't forgive him.  Just don't meet him in combat.  

He has reverted to a gentleman born in 1940 who was taught at an early age how women are to be treated:  with respect, love, admiration, and protection from those who would harm them for their own aggrandizement.

That last is the pornographic "G.I. Jane" propaganda.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 293689


Yep! And Walt don’t know how much a love and respect guys like him even tho we have different ideas.


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2022)

Have some more coffee Walt.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Have some more coffee Walt.


Just don't drink the stuff Hydra is


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No thank you Walt. No more reality in war. I’m afraid if we go anymore in this thread conversation first addressing your facts list we would end up sparring for some time on our differences. I’m ok with being different.


I will quit.  

The points I made (eg: your period onset and its ability-loss impact on life-chances for you and your team) are not "the way it was".  That problem and the other problems are still there.

I can understand avoiding the facts as being too numerous and uncomfortable.  But those pumps are still "unmanned" on naval ships.  

And so I hang up my bandoleer.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Have some more coffee Walt.


Yes Pute I’m enjoying a Marley break now and some coffee too.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I will quit.
> 
> The points I made (eg: your period onset and its ability-loss impact on life-chances for you and your team) are not "the way it was".  That problem and the other problems are still there.
> 
> ...


And I will respectfully give you the last word. Let’s at least smoke a Marley together Walt


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Even tho we are different, I still love the John Wayne type


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

But in defense of Sir UncaWalt
I can see here he is coming from. Back in the day we were taught to Love Honor and Protect all women from Harm, before the world changed . Different times indeed.
And I still never agreed sending females (girls at 18 to do hand to hand gouging out eyeballs with a thumb and K-baring the enemies throat open to kill or be killed is not most women cup of tea.
Maybe after being married to the guy for 20yrs LOL. 
Now warfare is being fought mostly with technology and secret stealthy weapons.
So most eyeballs are safe now.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Have some more coffee Walt.


Caffeinated, with a shot of Irish Cream in it!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I will quit.
> 
> The points I made (eg: your period onset and its ability-loss impact on life-chances for you and your team) are not "the way it was".  That problem and the other problems are still there.
> 
> ...


Don't quit now! We've got two women on this site, and you haven't pissed off Ness yet!


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2022)

Now that we have that behind us.....what current events can we play verbal volleyball with next.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Don't quit now! We've got two women on this site, and you haven't pissed off Ness yet!


I’m not pissed, I’m an old hippie takes a lot to piss me off.


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2022)

I will go.....I think all transgender men should have their pecker whacked off.


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2022)

And shouldn't be allowed to swim against women.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Now that we have that behind us.....what current events can we play verbal volleyball with next.


We could go with gas prices but unfortunately we all probably agree.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m hearing you Walt. Just think differently than you. I’m sure those little wormy sorta things that will crawl "up there" in a female after laying in rice patty water for a week would equally be just as uncomfortable for man parts. I do believe in equal training and equal qualifying tho. I’m with you on that. I think the navy is doing much better with that nowadays. As far as the male hormone thing my opinion is that we all need to control that in ourselves. My husband was a submarine electrician but we didn’t make babies on the boat. We all should have self control and imo that is no excuse for not allowing qualified women in the workforce.


I could spend 2 days talking to a submarine electrician .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I will go.....I think all transgender men should have their pecker whacked off.


Yes and the girls that wanna be boys should all have addadicktomes


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I will go.....I think all transgender men should have their pecker whacked off.


Will they save the appendage in a frozen state just in case they have a change of heart?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I could spend 2 days talking to a submarine electrician .


Why only 2 days
I  bet you would be interested in all the Jeffery tubes


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Will they save the appendage in a frozen state just in case they have a change of heart?


No we feed it to  Jeffrey Dahmer.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I could spend 2 days talking to a submarine electrician .


Don’t know how much he remembers.  but I’m sure he would love to chat about it. he fixes all our electrical stuff in his own time and is good at saying replacing a lightbulb is a mechanical thing since it has mechanical threads.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

WHILE WE ARE ON THE SUBJECT:

I hadda go to the VA yesterday.  Got my blood drawn last week per their mail-in notice to do so.  I have to visit the VA at least once a year or they will cancel my GI dinged helmet dole.

So I get to the 9th floor a half-hour early and get in the long line of dudes wearing masks to let them know I am gracing their presence. 

Mine has my face on the mask.  Finally (after 30 minutes) get the nod, and I say to the guy behind the useless glass, that I am here to see a Dr. Bergstrom for my yearly penance, and that my appointment is for 8:00AM.





*Guy behind glass says:*  "We do not have you as being supposed to be here today."

I held up my TWO arms bruised from the blood draw last week and replied:

"As usual, you guys in the VA sent me a notice saying to appear twice:  Once last week, and once right now.  The folks in the blood draw had their copy and did their thing.  So I know, and the folks on the first floor know, that the VA _required me to show up here at this time._.. today -- it was on the same formal notice."

*Guy behind glass:*  "We have no slot available."

*Me: *"Can Dr. Bergstrom just see me for the two minutes this yearly stuff takes?  All we do is make sure I am still walking around.  No tests, nuffing but 'Hello, goodbye' and I'm done.  It is just to see if I am still alive." (The VA don't want no old dead GI's collecting Service Connected (ie:  Dinged Helmet) stipends, ya know, so they check once a year.)

Guy goes to check.  Comes back with a weird fargin look on his face.  "Umm... Dr. Bergstrom has moved to Hawaii."

* Me, gobsmacked: * Well, who took over for him? Bergstrom blew the place and did not _update his patient list_, eh? 

Guy disappears.  Comes back ten minutes later with:  "It is Dr. Mumblemumble.  She is fully busy and cannot see you today."

Then he comes out with this outright insanity:  "Would you be willing to see a _different_ doctor?"

*Me: * "Since I have never seen or heard of my new doctor who is not available after Bergstrom decamped at midnight, ANY doggone doctor you come up with will be a "new doctor" so let's take a gamble on any one walking around with a diploma. OK?"

Guy disappears.  Returns. It is now 8:30

*Guy: * "We can squeeze you in at 11:30 with someone."

*Me:*  "Sit here for three fargin hours for a TWO FARGIN MINUTE appointment with a doctor who has absolutely no knowledge of me?  Are you really serious?  Would YOU?!
How about tomorrow?  Early!" (parking is truly terrible at the VA after 8AM)

Guy consults computer again... "I can work you in for a checkup at... and names a week from now and a time of 2PM."

*Me* *(in the danger zone): * "Give. Me. A. Time. In. The. FUKKING morning."

So now I have an appointment for two minutes about ten days from now. (seething)


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> WHILE WE ARE ON THE SUBJECT:
> 
> I hadda go to the VA yesterday.  Got my blood drawn last week per their mail-in notice to do so.  I have to visit the VA at least once a year or they will cancel my GI dinged helmet dole.
> 
> ...


I won't go to the VA.  Above is a good reason why.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

^^^^ That really sucks and burns my Asss^^^
We have real War Hero's that saved the worlds azz, and they jerk them around 
Time to do a better job .


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m quite sue the mile low club has happened but never heard it called that.


I belong to the" Where ever you can get away with it club!" less rules ....


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I won't go to the VA.  Above is a good reason why.


You would if you HAD to.  

Here I am, with a regular official doctor.  

Here I also am with a Board Certified SuperDoctor on call 24/7/365 who will ALWAYS do house calls.

But I still haveta go to the VA or I will lose some more*** of my citizenship for being a volunteer sojer who got dinged.  I will lose the stipend I *git* as a MEH "wounded warrior".

***The *ONLY* way for me to get one of those cigar-things is if *Sumbarine Girl* mails me one. The VA accepts only ONE REASON and one reason ONLY for a "weed OK" ticket:  You gotta be battle-nuts.  Formally:  I must claim PTSD.

Well, of course my citizen rights were diminished by volunteering and gettin dinged!  That makes sense.    

But if I claim PTSD (which would be false, BTW, and actionable), then the US Gummint can and WILL search my house -- at any time -- for any weapons to confiscate.

That would be a double reduction of citizen rights for my disgusting folly of volunteering.

John "Duke" Wayne
12333 70th Place N.
West Palm Beach, FL 33412
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Don't spread this around.  Unless you want my phone number, too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

If SubGal sends you a marley, I wouldn't smoke it!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Why only 2 days
> I  bet you would be interested in all the Jeffery tubes


got to break for lunch!


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2022)

@ Walt Sorry, I would hate to be at the mercy of the government.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

I been to college.  And sometimes I even smile.  I haven't killed anyone in decades.





I made that butterfly collage on the wall out of Fancy Pants' dropped feathers.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

pute said:


> @ Walt Sorry, I would hate to be at the mercy of the government.


Funny when I hear my libtard friends talk about social medicine and then you cant get appointments for months at a time . If you are old , has less of a bearing on care sometimes


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I been to college.  And sometimes I even smile.  I haven't killed anyone in decades.
> View attachment 293696
> 
> I made that butterfly collage on the wall out of Fancy Pants' dropped feathers.


5 star mustache I notice ....


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Why only 2 days
> I  bet you would be interested in all the Jeffery tubes


SOOPER (OLD) TRIVIA -- Back in the Olden Days, they were originally "Jefferies" tubes.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> SOOPER (OLD) TRIVIA -- Back in the Olden Days, they were originally "Jefferies" tubes.


The Captain would shout out where's Jeffrey , and the answer was hiding in the tubes again.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If SubGal sends you a marley, I wouldn't smoke it!


Thass you.  She knows my ways are those of The Duke, and she most ricky-tick is a lady.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> SOOPER (OLD) TRIVIA -- Back in the Olden Days, they were originally "Jefferies" tubes.


My only experience is " Voyage to the bottom of the sea" "das boat:" hunt for the red October  and Submarine Girl ..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You would if you HAD to.
> 
> Here I am, with a regular official doctor.
> 
> ...


Maybe I could just teach you how to roll them up split-tail style Walt


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I been to college.  And sometimes I even smile.  I haven't killed anyone in decades. I made that butterfly collage on the wall out of Fancy Pants' dropped feathers.


Herself just came in and saw me enter that pic.  Gawd luv her bones, the first thing she said was:

"You cannot tell me I am married to a big, hulking octegenarian.  You do not look over sixty-something."





No wonder I am her slave.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My only experience is " Voyage to the bottom of the sea" "das boat:" hunt for the red October  and Submarine Girl ..


*(snork*)  We be talkin' Star Trek.  They allus hadda be crawling through the Jeffreys tubes.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Herself just came in and saw me enter that pic.  Gawd luv her bones, the first thing she said was:
> 
> "You cannot tell me I am married to a big, hulking octegenarian.  You do not look over sixty-something."
> 
> ...


How long has her eyesight been failing, Walt?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe I could just teach you how to roll them up split-tail style Walt
> View attachment 293698


ROLLING is not the problem.  What you have shown above (drool) is a full week to ten days of weed.  I treasure the stuff and re-breathe every toke back into my Volcano bag.

I have never had the glorious pleasure of lighting a monster joint. I did not even know "Marley's" existed. 

And sixty years ago, Swisher Sweets were far and away my fave cigar. IIRC, they had a wee-waw in them... a sine wave, sorta. Not any more, that I can see.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> How long has her eyesight been failing, Walt?


Apparently, since that Fabulous Day.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> ROLLING is not the problem.  What you have shown above (drool) is a full week to ten days of weed.  I treasure the stuff and re-breathe every toke back into my Volcano bag.
> 
> I have never had the glorious pleasure of lighting a monster joint. I did not even know "Marley's" existed.
> 
> And sixty years ago, Swisher Sweets were far and away my fave cigar. IIRC, they had a wee-waw in them... a sine wave, sorta. Not any more, that I can see.


I smoked some backwood Regs last week and Puked from getting dizzy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> ROLLING is not the problem.  What you have shown above (drool) is a full week to ten days of weed.  I treasure the stuff and re-breathe every toke back into my Volcano bag.
> 
> I have never had the glorious pleasure of lighting a monster joint. I did not even know "Marley's" existed.
> 
> And sixty years ago, Swisher Sweets were far and away my fave cigar. IIRC, they had a wee-waw in them... a sine wave, sorta. Not any more, that I can see.


I do tend to overindulge walt


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *(snork*)  We be talkin' Star Trek.  They allus hadda be crawling through the Jeffreys tubes.


If I was Capt Kirk I would have boinked  with a pretty alien girl just sayin...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> And sixty years ago, Swisher Sweets were far and away my fave cigar. IIRC, they had a wee-waw in them... a sine wave, sorta. Not any more, that I can see.


Smoked a few Swishers, but my personal favorite was Middleton Cherry.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> If I was Capt Kirk I would have boinked a pretty alien girl just sayin...


McCoy might not be able to cure the stuff you'd catch!


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

Gotta tell this story for hysterical historical purposes:

Back a few weeks, in 1957, I had a Lambretta motor scooter named "Baby Doll".  

A buddy of mine (Joe) told me he had a date with a redhead five towns away, and she would set up a double-date with another girl if I could drive him out there.

So I told him to hop on, and we went at a blistering 40MPH all the way to Seaford.  There, at his girlfriend's house, was this very pretty redhead.  She had a girlfriend there and introduced me.

I was gobsmacked and speechless.  Before me stood the most movie-star beautiful redhead.  The most beautiful human being I had ever seen. 

All four of us were seated on one of those bay window seat thingys.

Shy does not describe a 17-year old kid like me.  I was honestly confused, and silent, looking in awe.  

Joey and his girl kissed.

Without plan or thinking... I dunno where I got the courage to this day, but I leaned over and kissed that glorious apparition in front of me.  

And I was lost from that second on.  We fell madly in love.  To this day.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> McCoy might not be able to cure the stuff you'd catch!


i would take my chances ....to boldly go where no man has...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> McCoy might not be able to cure the stuff you'd catch!


Nope Had to amputate this time


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Nope Had to amputate this time
> View attachment 293711


If mine looked like that after a love tryst with a pretty alien I would want it to fall off..


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

I have a fish pond to fix Have a good day Sirs and Lassies


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have a fish pond to fix Have a good day Sirs and Lassies


be careful and wear a life jacket ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Nope Had to amputate this time
> View attachment 293711
> when


Did ya see he smile LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> be careful and wear a life jacket ....


The last time I had to go swimming to fix the bottom drain. 
They love me Im their daddy and eat from my hands
I got lots of fish kisses that day


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The last time I had to go swimming to fix the bottom drain.
> They love me Im their daddy and eat from my hands
> I got lots of fish kisses that day


Wear a bathing suit ! not fair to go trolling in protected waters with that size bait


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I do tend to overindulge walt


Oh, I am happy to overindulge.  I just cannot afford to waste any smoke.  I never exhale into the atmosphere.  Always into the reusable bag. And back out. And back in.

You can see how ONE inch of your Marley would be enough to overindulge if not one tiny puff of smoke ever reaches the atmosphere.

If I light one of those tweeny glass tubes that has a pea-sized bit of weed in it, I take a hit, place the glass tube hot end down on the bench, and blow the smoke into the bag.

Another two hits the same way, and the glass tube thingy*** has nuffin but ash left in it.

But three hits tranferred to the bag gives enough to get boned for sure.  The bag will be opaque with smoke.  There's another DOZEN hits!!! you can get from the bag, just by returning each hit back.  Eventually it gets clear, and I can stagger out to count the butterflies.

  NORMAL people do not see the joint burning, do not "see" that solid white cloud they exhale into the air.

***I "invented" a way to prevent my throat from inhaling a weed-spark:  I cut one of those fine stainless steel screens used for those brass pipe thingys to fit down the tube.

Works perfectly.

What I would do with a Castro??... oh.  Marley would be to nip off possibly 1/2"" or less (probably less) and place it in my little brass gadget that has a swinging slidey door over the burny part...

Light it and toke it and simultaneously slide the damper-door shut to turn it off, and then exhale into the bag.  Repeat until the *1/4"* piece is gone.  Then use the bag again and again, never exhaling to the outside world.

So I'd be shitfaced with a 1/4" inch of Sumbarine Girl's Marley.  Repeat 24 times before the Precious Marley is histoire. 

But alas, nobody knows my address.  (*sigh*)


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Wear a bathing suit ! not fair to go trolling in protected waters with that size bait


God help me, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, I am happy to overindulge.  I just cannot afford to waste any smoke.  I never exhale into the atmosphere.  Always into the reusable bag. And back out. And back in.
> 
> You can see how ONE inch of your Marley would be enough to overindulge if not one tiny puff of smoke ever reaches the atmosphere.
> 
> ...


I guess I was assuming that you grew weed like me. It’s a new hobby for me but growing our own does help with the cost and how much I can indulge in for sure. So do you have a garden too?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

That  Re-inhaling thing tho takes recycling to a whole new level


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I guess I was assuming that you grew weed like me. It’s a new hobby for me but growing our own does help with the cost and how much I can indulge in for sure. So do you have a garden too?





poor Unca cannot even grow hair on a chia pets head


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I won't go to the VA.  Above is a good reason why.


I am a Project Manager for VA construction job right now. Glad I never used those fkers services and i will definitely stick with my Medicare and my free world doctor and Clean Hospital. Fk that place and their lines.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2022)

In Subs defense Walt. And this is just one example.
I watch a show called Naked and Afraid. You would not believe how many big ass young and old veteran men have tapped out and the woman completed the 21 days by themself. Its almost sickening watching these big fkers get their ass beat by little skinny women. Gave me a whole new outlook on women and what they can handle. Never sell women short or you will fk yourself every time. And GI Jane was a stupid fking movie and had nothing to do with real women. Most women can handle more pain than men too and that's a proven fact. Squeeze a baby out of your ass since you dont have a Vagina and see how you like it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

Saw hospital pics of an old drinking buddy of mine. Dude is my age or a tad younger/older. Big dude. Probably 6'3", and I guestimate 280 pounds. He walked out of a bar uptown and did a one point landing on his face. Never even had a chance to put his hands down to help break his fall. Off to the hospital in a meat wagon he goes.

He's still there. Got a shit load of stitches in his head and face, but they found out he was in Afib. They seemed to be concerned that he blew a .28 when he got to the hospital. From what I know of him, he wakes up with a .28 BAC.

I'll be going to a funeral in the next few months. He ain't a quitter. He'll keep drinking 'til his heart pops, for sure.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I guess I was assuming that you grew weed like me. It’s a new hobby for me but growing our own does help with the cost and how much I can indulge in for sure. So do you have a garden too?


Gawd luv yer bones, SG.  I've got a bunch of jungle interspersed with coconut palms and mango trees, with a macadamia bush that the dang cardinals always eat the blooms off. I tried growing a cashew tree... nope. 

Oh.  And a peach tree that has peaches smaller than a quarter with pea-sized pits.  No official garden becuz of the wildies that live here.  They not only eat the veggies, they eat the roots.  I gave away my rototiller to my BFF 20 years ago.

But I DO have some neato stuff!  I have an ylang-ylang tree.  The flowers from this tree are the (once) sekrit ingredient in making Chanel #5.  It blooms at night, attracting a specific kind of beneficial moth (dunno the name).

And I have a Rainbow Eucalyptus.  This is what they look like.  The pictures are not Photoshop -- that is the actual colors of the most colorful tree on earth. <-- TINS












Spooky -- looks like it's glowing...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If SubGal sends you a marley, I wouldn't smoke it!


He probably wouldn’t trust a Marley grown and rolled up by a woman anyway. If he did try it, I’m sure he would say it wasn’t as good as a man Marley  not to start anything but you did…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Gawd luv yer bones, SG.  I've got a bunch of jungle interspersed with coconut palms and mango trees, with a macadamia bush that the dang cardinals always eat the blooms off. I tried growing a cashew tree... nope.
> 
> Oh.  And a peach tree that has peaches smaller than a quarter with pea-sized pits.  No official garden becuz of the wildies that live here.  They not only eat the veggies, they eat the roots.  I gave away my rototiller to my BFF 20 years ago.
> 
> ...


Wow those are some pretty colors on that tree.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2022)

Hard Liquor is not good for Afib,{and neither is Sativas}, that I can tell you from experience. I can drink light beer or smoke Indicas, with no problems, but hard Liqueur or sativas will kick my ass every time. And Afib can be some scary shit. I wasn't even scared when i got shot by a god damn 357{pissed but not scared},,,,, but every time the AFIB kicks in it scares the holy fk out of me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow those are some pretty colors on that tree.


Sounds like you live in a tropical paradise. I have tons of flowers always blooming in my yard. At this time every color of azaleas thanks to the man that lives here prior to me. I only have experience with veggies and now weed. Hopefully I can do my flowers justice taking care of them


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hard Liquor is not good for Afib,, that I can tell you from experience. I can drink light beer with no problems, but hard Liqueur or moonshine will kick my ass every time. And Afib can be some scary shit. I wasn't even scared when i got shot,,,,, but every time the AFIB kicks in it scares the holy fk out of me.


I knew a guy who had his ball sack shoot off , walked with a cane afterwards.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

Is that when you got shot in the head? Was it a stray, or did someone seriously try and cancel your ticket?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 13, 2022)

PM brother


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Is that when you got shot in the head? Was it a stray, or did someone seriously try and cancel your ticket?


Jealous husband, Taliban ,Isis ,scorned woman  ?


----------



## boo (Apr 13, 2022)

a dem voter with remorse...


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2022)

Good day for Mrs Pute on her Birthday.  Got lots of goodies and out to dinner.  Nice fillet and chocolate cake.  Getting ready to watch Gutfeld.   What more could a woman want.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

Happy Birthday to the Mrs .. hers to enjoy


----------



## Bubba (Apr 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looks stoned to me.


Yeah, mouth hanging open in the second one, been smokin...I certainly would have been as well.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good luck with the diet bubba. I’m sure it works. It does for my friends that are committed to it. I’ve had luck with the Adkins diet although it’s not the healthiest. But it will take the pounds off pretty quick if you stay away from carbs for the first couple weeks but you can eat bacon and eggs every meal all the meat eggs and cheese you want


It's like Atkins, but the blood Sugar/ketosis measuring and the fast period, it works. Fortunately, I don't need to lose weight so it's easy for me to tell everyone else how to do it, HA! I would like to grow some more hair. (On my head....better throw that in before my wish comes true!)

Bubba


----------



## ness (Apr 14, 2022)

Morning Old Farts.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 14, 2022)

AHA!  Now it trickled into my mind as I enter the Spring of my senility -- what that picture triggered.  It was the poem.







*Little Miss Muffet sat on her tuffet*
*Eating her curds and whey...

A big black spider sat down beside her
And said:
*
*Whatcha got in the bowl, bitchh?*


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 14, 2022)

^^^ Spring?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> AHA!  Now it trickled into my mind as I enter the Spring of my senility -- what that picture triggered.  It was the poem.
> 
> View attachment 293784
> 
> ...


She got on her Harley and fired up a Marley and frightened that spider away  good mornin’ Walt


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

boo said:


> a dem voter with remorse...





pute said:


> Good day for Mrs Pute on her Birthday.  Got lots of goodies and out to dinner.  Nice fillet and chocolate cake.  Getting ready to watch Gutfeld.   What more could a woman want.


 French kissing !


----------



## Bubba (Apr 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey get this , bought the misses a case of bud light and inside the case were a few cans totally sealed with only 1/4 can of beer in them


Contact Budweiser. Seems like I remember folks getting cans printed upside down, rumor was bud would send a case if you informed them. Who knows.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Contact Budweiser. Seems like I remember folks getting cans printed upside down, rumor was bud would send a case if you informed them. Who knows.
> 
> Bubba


Funny you say This I just said to the wife we should write and complain LOL You must be Psycho


----------



## Bubba (Apr 14, 2022)

I appear a psycho, but I "identify" with normal!

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I appear a psycho, but I "identify" with normal!
> 
> Bubba


I seem to appear larger in a mirror for some reason ....


----------



## Bubba (Apr 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I seem to appear larger in a mirror for some reason ....


Are you currently at a circus or carnival?
I've seen tricky mirrors there before..."do these pants make my AZZ look bigger?"

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Contact Budweiser. Seems like I remember folks getting cans printed upside down, rumor was bud would send a case if you informed them. Who knows.
> 
> Bubba


Yes you should send them a video of the empty cans. They will send you replacement plus. I contacted swisher sweets with a picture of a dead blunt I found in one of their 5 packs. They sent me a case worth of coupons. Much worth he complaint and great customer service pluse they know you are a bud drinker and don’t want to lose you


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I seem to appear larger in a mirror for some reason ....


Use the drivers side one


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2022)

Morning OFC.  More wind today.  I love the idea of spring but the unsettled weather sucks.  Been cold, windy and either snow or rain almost every day this spring.

Flushing a couple plants this morning and hopefully a walk later.

I guess the coffee girls have left.....guess I will get out the sears catalog and check out the lingerie section.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  More wind today.  I love the idea of spring but the unsettled weather sucks.  Been cold, windy and eitherssnow or rain almost every day this spring.
> 
> Flushing a couple plants this morning and hopefully a walk later.
> 
> I guess the coffee girls have left.....guess I will get out the sears catalog and check out the lingerie section.


@joeb631a is posting some questionable girls on misfits but may be safer with your catalog


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  More wind today.  I love the idea of spring but the unsettled weather sucks.  Been cold, windy and either snow or rain almost every day this spring.
> 
> Flushing a couple plants this morning and hopefully a walk later.
> 
> I guess the coffee girls have left.....guess I will get out the sears catalog and check out the lingerie section.


I was under the impression the coffee Gals were told to take their coffee and wares elsewhere


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @joeb631a is posting some questionable girls on misfits but may be safer with your catalog


What makes the men he posts so questionable?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  More wind today.  I love the idea of spring but the unsettled weather sucks.  Been cold, windy and either snow or rain almost every day this spring.
> 
> Flushing a couple plants this morning and hopefully a walk later.
> 
> I guess the coffee girls have left.....guess I will get out the sears catalog and check out the lingerie section.


I remember those days LOL
I will never forget the 1st Playboy me and the gang shoplifted for the clubhouse


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I was under the impression the coffee Gals were told to take their coffee and wares elsewhere


Who did that?  Off with his head!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  More wind today.  I love the idea of spring but the unsettled weather sucks.  Been cold, windy and either snow or rain almost every day this spring.
> 
> Flushing a couple plants this morning and hopefully a walk later.
> 
> I guess the coffee girls have left.....guess I will get out the sears catalog and check out the lingerie section.




how about some Coffee Guys?

the female carbon unit members here may appreciate the decor


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

Well, ok Big I think I’ll get me another cup and check out these coffee boys but you know big, this is not helping my popularity here…


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 293823
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bad trigger finger discipline


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 293823
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks pretty tough. I even kinda like her a little. Girl crush maybe ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> bad trigger finger discipline


Figures you would notice the trigger finger


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> She looks pretty tough. I even kinda like her a little. Girl crush maybe ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2022)

Those girls are my body guards.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 14, 2022)

What ever happened to her
The Obamaa Gal song


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 14, 2022)

Change it due to the fact someone may say its a Political song


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 14, 2022)

Here's one for the Big and the gals. Hopper sent it to me awhile back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2022)

Funny bastard. I have no hair on my head. I do look like Chewbacca though.


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2022)

Fk, look what I started...back to Sears.   They even have girdles there.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> She got on her Harley and fired up a Marley and frightened that spider away  good mornin’ Walt


OUT-_fargin_-STANDING!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OUT-_fargin_-STANDING!!




indeed!



OFF TO THE SALT MINES!


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 14, 2022)

If a woman sleeps with ten men, she is a slut.

If a man does it, he is definitely gay.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 14, 2022)

I have a catchall phrase for trans-fad-morons at all levels of society including the SCOTUS:

Don't put a question mark where God put a period.


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2022)

Wow, everybody go to Church?   Wait it is Thursty Thursday.....everybody must have gone to Hippie's bar for a belly full of beer






Damn.....how come I didn't get invited to the party......I know somebody has to watch the place.  Hippie you Hopper and the rest of you outlaws enjoy the beer.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 14, 2022)

Elon Musk's SEC filing ..

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/0001418091/000110465922045641/tm2212748d1_sc13da.htm


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 14, 2022)

Unexpected sex is a great way to be awakened... If you're not in prison.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 14, 2022)

patwi said:


> Elon Musk's SEC filing ..
> 
> https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/0001418091/000110465922045641/tm2212748d1_sc13da.htm


*Boy howdy!!

Twitter Memo To Staff:*

_*"**Never*_* pissoff a multi-billionaire... or we will all be on the streets!"*

From Boss Elon to the Felching Elites:

As I indicated this weekend, I believe that the company should be private to go through the changes that need to be made.

After the past several days of thinking this over, I have decided I want to acquire the company and take it private.

I am going to send you an offer letter tonight, it will be public in the morning.

Are you available to chat?

[VOICE SCRIPT]

1.Best and Final:

a.I am not playing the back-and-forth game.

b.I have moved straight to the end.

c.It's a high price and your shareholders will love it.

d.If the deal doesn’t work, given that I don’t have confidence in management nor do I believe I can drive the necessary change in the public market, I would need to reconsider my position as a shareholder.

i.This is not a threat, it's simply not a good investment without the changes that need to be made.

ii.And those changes won't happen without taking the company private.


2.My advisors and my team are available after you get the letter to answer any questions

a.There will be more detail in our public filings. After you receive the letter and review the public filings, your team can call my family office with any questions.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 14, 2022)

I wonder if Elon will bring back the Tramp?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## boo (Apr 14, 2022)

it's that time again hopper...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how about some Coffee Guys?
> 
> the female carbon unit members here may appreciate the decor
> 
> ...


WOW , off course bear right....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 14, 2022)

Today, my heart is breaking. God speed, Brother Yoop. You fought the good fight. I'm proud to have had you for a friend.



Save me a warm spot. I'll be there soon.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Today, my heart is breaking. God speed, Brother Yoop. You fought the good fight. I'm proud to have had you for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Save me a warm spot. I'll be there soon.



Condolences Brother...


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2022)

Yooper was my friend and the founder it the O'l Farts Club.  Not only here but he started this thread in every forum we have been on together.... spanning many years back.  It was the most used thread in forums all across the marijuana communities all over the planet.

Sad to here this and you will be missed my friend ...RIP


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Yooper was my friend and the founder it the O'l Farts Club.  Not only here but he started this thread in every forum we have been on together.... spanning many years back.  It was the most used thread in forums all across the marijuana communities all over the planet.
> 
> Sad to here this and you will be missed my friend ...RIP


I’m so sorry to hear about your friend. My condolences to his family and those who loved him.


----------



## boo (Apr 14, 2022)

so sad to hear of this...


----------



## Patwi (Apr 14, 2022)

RIP Yooper .. sad,  and yeah he's been around forever


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Today, my heart is breaking. God speed, Brother Yoop. You fought the good fight. I'm proud to have had you for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Save me a warm spot. I'll be there soon.



Oh dear.  I am so sorry, Hippie.  The loss of an admired friend brings pain deep to your heart.

That haunting song evokes so damn' much in me...  By the time you are looking way back on 80, your forever lost friends list has grown remorselessly.

As John Donne said a long time ago:

"Any man's death diminishes me, because I am involved in mankind, and therefore never send to know for whom the bells tolls; it tolls for thee.”


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Wear a bathing suit ! not fair to go trolling in protected waters with that size bait


That's OK, he puts a potato in his Speedo to impress the beach girls.

You have to remind him, though:  Put it in the front this time.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I seem to appear larger in a mirror for some reason ....


Dang. Mirrors don't work for me, somehow.


----------



## ness (Apr 15, 2022)

Hippie and all so sorry for the lost of a friend.  Rest in Peace Brother Yooper


----------



## ness (Apr 15, 2022)

Morning Old Farts.  Pretty relaxing morning.  55 F and clear.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm going to miss my brother Yooper. I found out yesterday on FB and could barely contain myself. He was a great guy I have been around on forums for along time. One of the first brothers to gift me beans. He will be dearly missed. Even my Wife liked Yooper. She friended him on FB.
Love you brother and may you be at peace wherever your Journey takes you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 15, 2022)

RIP Yooper


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)

Save me a warm spot. I'll be there soon.
[/QUOTE]
SO So Sorry Brothers , My Heart Hurts for you all.
Never knew Yoops very well , but the way he was spoken about with respect and honor must have been a Great Man.
We lost a Good One.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 15, 2022)

Yoop and his wife were friends. I met Yoop online, and we made arrangements to get together at the Cannabis Cup. We became instant friends. We made a few more Cups together as well as a couple of Hippie Fests in between. Toss in a couple of restaurant meetings for good measure, not to mention making bubble hash together.

As Walt would say, TINS; He and Denise came to me in my dreams last night. Both were smiling like they always did, and they let me know they were both happy and that things would be fine. It was then that I realized that I wasn't feeling bad for them, 'cause their pain was over, but I was feeling bad for myself, 'cause my tiny circle of friends was getting even smaller.

Funny how the human mind goes into damage control when it desperately needs to. Now, if only I could fix my leaking eyeballs.


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2022)

Damn Hippie....got me all teared up before I even have my eyes open.  Yooper is looking down on us today with a bowl of Hevans best and a smile on his face.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have a catchall phrase for trans-fad-morons at all levels of society including the SCOTUS:
> 
> Don't put a question mark where God put a period.


AMEN!


----------



## Bubba (Apr 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Today, my heart is breaking. God speed, Brother Yoop. You fought the good fight. I'm proud to have had you for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Save me a warm spot. I'll be there soon.



RIP brother Yoop.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm too young here to have known him, but he was one of us, one of the more respected as these posts demonstrate.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 15, 2022)

Too funny!

 Yoop retired and moved up there to get away from Genesee county, the place where he worked as a fireman/EMT after he got back from across the pond, and yes, the same Genesee county that I've lived in my entire life. Can't blame him for stepping out of the rat race. It's really laid back up there. A little too slow paced for me, but nice to visit.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 15, 2022)

I must be old. Navigating forums is …eh… well it’s not hard but it used to be second nature. I definitely feel older being back here

I opened this thread by accident and scrolled down and read the rooster head in a vice and was like where am I?


----------



## giggy (Apr 15, 2022)

RIP my friend, you will be missed


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 15, 2022)

They're all talking about sex over there.

Now, about Scottish redheads... with witchie-powers:

The sex is so good, even the neighbors have a cigarette.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 15, 2022)

Having too much sex can cause memory loss. I read it on page 14 in a medical journal on the 14th November 2015 at 4:19pm


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Having too much sex can cause memory loss. I read it on page 14 in a medical journal on the 14th November 2015 at 4:19pm


Yeah, but what did you have for breakfast that morning?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yeah, but what did you have for breakfast that morning?


Y'all ain't old enuf.  Ya couldna handle it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 15, 2022)

For historical porpoises, I am thinking of starting an origami porn channel, but it is paper view only.

For my next trick I need a condom and a volunteer...


----------



## kevinn (Apr 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm going to miss my brother Yooper. I found out yesterday on FB and could barely contain myself. He was a great guy I have been around on forums for along time. One of the first brothers to gift me beans. He will be dearly missed. Even my Wife liked Yooper. She friended him on FB.
> Love you brother and may you be at peace wherever your Journey takes you.



Now he can toke on his Apollo 13 to eternity.
RIP Yooper


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2022)

He actually sent me some Apollo 13 beans. The dude was awesome and had a huge heart.


----------



## boo (Apr 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He actually sent me some Apollo 13 beans. The dude was awesome and had a huge heart.


many if not most in this and other weed forums have large hearts...sharing a good thing is what we should all strive to do...


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 16, 2022)

boo said:


> many if not most in this and other weed forums have large hearts...sharing a good thing is what we should all strive to do...


These are the truest words spoken here.  I know, deep down, that all here would share freely -- except for unjust and stupid laws... and some here tell those "laws" to take a hike.

I would swear to that brother/sisterhood goodness under oath. I have never seen such a group of sincerely caring people.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 16, 2022)

So I wuz outside in my driveway yestiddy afternoon, hand-feeding Fancy Pants, who was all puffed up.





He had been on his fave spot just outside my dining room window, peeking in hungrily, and Herself wanted to clean the front bench.  So I walked out the front door to the right of this picture with his favorite:  A blue plastic cup with black oil (sunflower) seeds in it.

When I shake the cup, that is his dinner bell over the last decade and more.  This time of year is mating season, so he has to stay in practice with sooper feather dancing.

Back to the driveway... He was eating the seeds out of the palm of my hand, and I was caressing his fanned feathers with my other hand.

Up comes an Amazon truck and the guy gets out, gaping at the sight.  He calls to me to ask if he could do that, and I had to answer, "I am the only person who he will let touch him."

The guy starts to slowly walk up the driveway, and while he was still 75' away Fancy Pants folds his feathers and casually just walks away in the opposite direction.

I explained that he imprinted on me along with his 3 brothers about 18 years ago when he was born in my back yard.  I have been with him since he was a baby:






His momma, that slut, ran off with a rare, snow-white Riverboat Gambler type and left her boys (grown) to fend for themselves.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 16, 2022)

As long as we are on the subject, while I was researching in Amsterdam for my novel, *The Adventures of a New World Pioneer in the 17th Century*, the sooper nice folks at the Rijksmuseum (Pronounced: rikes museum) dressed me up in 17th Century Amsterdam Militia clobber and dusted my hands and handed me my 11-times Grampa's wheellock musket and tooken a picture of me. 

They showed me in the famous "Night Watch" painting by Rembrandt the actual musket being held by Jacob Dircksen de Roy (who essentially saved my grampa Jan and his family from starvation and death and gave him a HUUGE step up*** in the New World in Nieuw Amsterdam (New York).

Jan had saved Jacob's life in a fire, being pretty burned doing it.





This is me.  That fargin gun weighed about 18 pounds, not counting the "oar lock" you need to hold it up (in my other hand).






***Jan Snedeker was the only known recipient of a free voyage  (with family) to Nieuw Amsterdam given by the High and Mighty Lords of the Dutch West India Company, receiving a unique position wherein he was not indentured in any way.

My middle name is that of Captain Corneliz of the Dutch fluyt "Hoop" who taught Jan how to read and write during the voyage over, and became godfather to Jan's only son, Gerret.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)

I bet Walt could write a Novel in a week about this picture
Unca's Great Adventures of the Wild


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> So I wuz outside in my driveway yestiddy afternoon, hand-feeding Fancy Pants, who was all puffed up.
> View attachment 293969
> 
> He had been on his fave spot just outside my dining room window, peeking in hungrily, and Herself wanted to clean the front bench.  So I walked out the front door to the right of this picture with his favorite:  A blue plastic cup with black oil (sunflower) seeds in it.
> ...


That’s a cool bird Walt. My next door neighbor that lived 5 acres away at my place in Georgia had a couple penned up in their backyard and raised them for a bit. I would go out my back door and scream like a scared woman and they would always answer back with a returning scream. I did this every day for quite a while.


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Damn I have a hard time getting these old bones moving in the morning.  I can't walk see or fart for 15 minutes.  This is my future.??!!!  As much as I hate to admit it I gonna have to start taking something for the price of aging.

After an hour or so things loosen up and I get around pretty good.  But that first hour is a b-itch.  Sitting here having coffee and trying to stretch the kinks out.

Gonna work on the front yard today.  Grub killer, revive and fertilizer going down and manually water it in.  My system isn't fired up yet as it is still below freezing in the morning.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2022)

Walt, we're still waiting for a report on Horatio "Popeye" Snedeker. How come he gets lost in history?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, we're still waiting for a report on Horatio "Popeye" Snedeker. How come he gets lost in history?View attachment 294000


He was the Black Sheep and never had any Formal Enlisted Service to Country or Queen.
Beside I heard he was a Spinach Feind and could not pass the test.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Damn I have a hard time getting these old bones moving in the morning.  I can't walk see or fart for 15 minutes.  This is my future.??!!!  As much as I hate to admit it I gonna have to start taking something for the price of aging.
> 
> After an hour or so things loosen up and I get around pretty good.  But that first hour is a b-itch.  Sitting here having coffee and trying to stretch the kinks out.
> 
> Gonna work on the front yard today.  Grub killer, revive and fertilizer going down and manually water it in.  My system isn't fired up yet as it is still below freezing in the morning.


Just keep moving Pute, that’s what it takes… I feel ya on that first hour of the day…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Damn I have a hard time getting these old bones moving in the morning.  I can't walk see or fart for 15 minutes.  This is my future.??!!!  As much as I hate to admit it I gonna have to start taking something for the price of aging.
> 
> After an hour or so things loosen up and I get around pretty good.  But that first hour is a b-itch.  Sitting here having coffee and trying to stretch the kinks out.
> 
> Gonna work on the front yard today.  Grub killer, revive and fertilizer going down and manually water it in.  My system isn't fired up yet as it is still below freezing in the morning.


Suck it up Old Man, Embrace The Pain


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2022)

I wake up farting, can see, but it's fuzzy, and I walk petty good if you don't mind listening to all the snapping, crackling, or popping. Sound like a bowl of Rice Krispies, don't I?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I wake up farting, can see, but it's fuzzy, and I walk petty good if you don't mind listening to all the snapping, crackling, or popping. Sound like a bowl of Rice Krispies, don't I?


You guys forgot the extra dry morning dump that has to be squeezed out just right every morning.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 16, 2022)

RIP brother Yooper!  We are all ephemeral, but our memories last on in the hearts and minds of others.......................


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> RIP brother Yooper!  We are all ephemeral, but our memories last on in the hearts and minds of others.......................


True words Brother


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You guys forgot the extra dry morning dump that has to be squeezed out just right every morning.



The one blocking the relief from a really big fart and forcing you to get up................................??


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Damn I have a hard time getting these old bones moving in the morning.  I can't walk see or fart for 15 minutes.  This is my future.??!!!  As much as I hate to admit it I gonna have to start taking something for the price of aging.
> 
> After an hour or so things loosen up and I get around pretty good.  But that first hour is a b-itch.  Sitting here having coffee and trying to stretch the kinks out.
> 
> Gonna work on the front yard today.  Grub killer, revive and fertilizer going down and manually water it in.  My system isn't fired up yet as it is still below freezing in the morning.



Fun takes more effort and hurts more these days in our golden dotage, don't they?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Fun takes more effort and hurts more these days in our golden dotage, don't they?


I get up and do a fast walk almost fall across the room and slam the wall and catch myself , then back to bed after legs are filled with some blood. Then back up and I can stumble to bathroom.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

She is cutting my hair now ,She says its a challenge ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2022)

Haven't had a haircut since '75, but I'd hand her a pair of nerf scissors and let her go at it for awhile.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 294023
> She is cutting my hair now ,She says its a challenge ....


What Hair?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> What Hair?


give  us a moment ,we are trying to locate...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

Does not  taste like chicken to me ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 294038
> Does not  taste like chicken to me ...


Must be for Baba Yaga


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s a cool bird Walt. My next door neighbor that lived 5 acres away at my place in Georgia had a couple penned up in their backyard and raised them for a bit. I would go out my back door and scream like a scared woman and they would always answer back with a returning scream. I did this every day for quite a while.


Mine are most ricky-tick free range.  Just so happens they like it at Chateau Sneakydicker.

To get them kayudeling [?] Just shout:  "My eye! My eye!" in a high-pitched voice.  My darling witch can really get them going.

Unfortunately, when somebody was putting my neck back together, my pharyngial nerve got cut.  So my voice sounds like Sam Elliot.  No tiptoe-ing thru the tulips.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

The Maple Kind? I have loved this for years and I am sure its not new to you all .
Was nice it came up ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> He was the Black Sheep and never had any Formal Enlisted Service to Country or Queen.
> Beside I heard he was a Spinach Feind and could not pass the test.


If yer lookin' fer a hotdog Sned -- try the Captain of the Iwo Jima A/C carrier.  He joked he was going to read *The Cadet* to the 3000 Marines aboard his ship.  Currently on the Joint Chiefs of Staff.






Me? The dregs of the fambly:  I wuz just a sergeant.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> The Maple Kind? I have loved this for years and I am sure its not new to you all .
> Was nice it came up ..



My wife and I are cracking up Joe ya ya ahahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I bet Walt could write a Novel in a week about this picture
> Unca's Great Adventures of the Wild
> View attachment 293975


Lordy, that is one heavy dude.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> If yer lookin' fer a hotdog Sned -- try the Captain of the Iwo Jima A/C carrier.  He joked he was going to read *The Cadet* to the 3000 Marines aboard his ship.  Currently on the Joint Chiefs of Staff.
> 
> View attachment 294046
> 
> ...


Wouldnt want to bottom paint that bitche..


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2022)

Which one is he?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Mine are most ricky-tick free range.  Just so happens they like it at Chateau Sneakydicker.
> 
> To get them kayudeling [?] Just shout:  "My eye! My eye!" in a high-pitched voice.  My darling witch can really get them going.
> 
> Unfortunately, when somebody was putting my neck back together, my pharyngial nerve got cut.  So my voice sounds like Sam Elliot.  No tiptoe-ing thru the tulips.


I loved hearing them scream back every time. Don’t know if my neighbor liked it cause it was usually pretty early in the morning when I talked to them and they can make some noise as you know.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> The Maple Kind? I have loved this for years and I am sure its not new to you all .
> Was nice it came up ..



It never gets old


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Which one is he?
> 
> View attachment 294047


File:US Navy 030828-N-2954M-006 USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7) Commanding Officer Capt. John W. Snedeker, Jr., left, describes flight deck operations to U.S. Senator John Warner (R-Va.).jpg - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2022)

Good find!!


----------



## ness (Apr 17, 2022)

Morning Old Farts time to start this day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Which one is he?
> 
> View attachment 294047


Haven't a fargin clue.  Can't tell much from letters. The "W" is same as mine.  He was a fighter jockey (ya gotta have been to become Captain of a carrier), and did purty good for hisself. 

I guess gettin' on the JCS is purty much as high as you can go inna Navy.  And Unca Ed got to the highest position inna Mahreens as Commandant.  My Unca Irv wuz a combat P-51 pilot that captured about 800 Kraut Luftwaffe sojers <-- funny story.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I bet Walt could write a Novel in a week about this picture
> Unca's Great Adventures of the Wild


Saw this again, and to help Pute out with post count becuz some nice (assholes) keep posting on the wrong channel...

Historically, it takes me about a year and a half to write a novel on average. 

*Faerie Diamonds* took nine months, just like a human baby.

*The Bat and Balloon War* took a year and a half, about the same as a whale.

_*The Cadet*_ took well over two years, just like an elephant.

Using *TBABW* as a median: 

When I am writing, the first thing I do is acquire genuine information... little things, like the overlook that was used by Navy families at Gatchell Point overlooking the harbor in San Diego.  And the restaurant where you could cook your own steak. 

And Big things, like the actual shelling of the oil tanks by the ultra-modern Japanese submarine (covered up, but recorded).  The press release said the shelling damaged a baseball backstop. 

And medium things, like the same sub shelled the lighthouse near Oregon (missed), but the bright wizards in charge ashore then turned OFF the lighthouse to flummox the Japs (which at that time seemed to be everywhere -- and untouched).  This resulted in more than one ship sinking when it hit the rocks, BTW.

And the sekrit weapons storage facility in the mountains of Hawaii.  Stuff like that.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Must be for Baba Yaga


Now _there_ is some deep fargin trivia for sumbody from this country.  Baba Jaga was a witch from over where Dracula useta hang out.  But she wasn't _always_ bad... sometimes, she was pretty helpful.  But mostly, she was _bad_-bad.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> File:US Navy 030828-N-2954M-006 USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7) Commanding Officer Capt. John W. Snedeker, Jr., left, describes flight deck operations to U.S. Senator John Warner (R-Va.).jpg - Wikimedia Commons


That is the first picture I ever saw of John.  Thank you!




PS:  Now YOU pick him out of that other lineup.  I still can't.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 17, 2022)

good morning 

banana nut bread with Irish butter and Mexican coffee to start the day

then maybe a dab or two of some dope


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> banana nut bread with Irish butter and Mexican coffee to start the day
> 
> then maybe a dab or two of some dope


nice italian bread with irish butter and a good dark roast ,some music,some pot


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> banana nut bread with Irish butter and Mexican coffee to start the day
> 
> then maybe a dab or two of some dope


Good morning and happy Easter big. Just coffee and a Marley this morning for me.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 17, 2022)

thanks SG and top of the morning to you and yours

sun is coming up , chickens are waking up ,feral cats are waiting on breakfast , I’ve got a garden to plow and fence to put up , lots of chores to keep me busy and out of trouble


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks SG and top of the morning to you and yours
> 
> sun is coming up , chickens are waking up ,feral cats are waiting on breakfast , I’ve got a garden to plow and fence to put up , lots of chores to keep me busy and out of trouble
> 
> ...


Nothing beats a beautiful morning… spring is kicking in good here with warm weather getting everyone excited to start their gardens and yard work. The hardware store where I went to buy soil and ended up picking up pepper plants and flowers and the nursery where I got updated herbs for my inside rack that have outgrown their pots were crowded to the max. I now have work ahead of me but it will have to wait till after Easter as mommas coming over at 2:00 to eat. I also got my new light in the mail yesterday. I opened the box and am hoping that everything works when I introduce it to my girls in the grow tent. They will be thrilled I’m sure and so will I.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nothing beats a beautiful morning… spring is kicking in good here with warm weather getting everyone excited to start their gardens and yard work. The hardware store where I went to buy soil and ended up picking up pepper plants and flowers and the nursery where I got updated herbs for my inside rack that have outgrown their pots were crowded to the max. I now have work ahead of me but it will have to wait till after Easter as mommas coming over at 2:00 to eat. I also got my new light in the mail yesterday. I opened the box and am hoping that everything works when I introduce it to my girls in the grow tent. They will be thrilled I’m sure and so will I.
> View attachment 294091



Hey big I have a question for you. Last year at the flea market I saw this sweet homemade plant stand that I thought would be beautiful with flowers growing in it. I couldn’t live without it so I brought it home. I dint have anything but green bean seeds at the time and dropped a couple in each pot just to see something growing there. Well I didn’t take to long to realize that these little 4” pots with no bottom are gonna take more watering. Like twice a day watering some days. I did manage to get a couple pots of beans from the experiment but now wonder what I can use this rack for. I decided to buy some cheap marigolds to put in there but I’m still concerned that they may need water more than once a day. I talked to the nursery and they had this product they said I could add to the soil to help maintain some of the moisture a bit longer. I haven’t figured a way to put bottoms on the clay pots as to remove them, a bottom would not clear the hole. Maybe I can put something in the bottom that would hold the water in longer like a dryer sheet typed material. Got any ideas? I still love the planter. I plan to move it as you can see my flowers coming up under it and the dead bean plants are still in there


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

How To Make Plant Gel Soil Using Diapers - The WHOot


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

Diapers Help Your Plants Grow! : 6 Steps (with Pictures) - Instructables


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Diapers Help Your Plants Grow! : 6 Steps (with Pictures) - Instructables


That a great idea. Now I need to find a couple diapers. No babies around here and we don’t need them yet thank goodness. I wonder if that stuff I bought in the jar is the same thing… have you ever seen it?


----------



## pute (Apr 17, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Gonna be a warm day....no wind please.  Just checked and a dry trim is on the menu first thing.  Gonna be a rush job....will be busy with the family this afternoon.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That a great idea. Now I need to find a couple diapers. No babies around here and we don’t need them yet thank goodness. I wonder if that stuff I bought in the jar is the same thing… have you ever seen it?


Yes I believe it is . I have used the soil Gel before , it swells and holds more water which was not very good for my MJ plants . I experimented with it it kept the soil too moist and no chance to really dry out. 
But for your pots may help and I would maybe plug the holes to a very small one for drain


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yes I believe it is . I have used the soil Gel before , it swells and holds more water which was not very good for my MJ plants . I experimented with it it kept the soil too moist and no chance to really dry out.
> But for your pots may help and I would maybe plug the holes to a very small one for drain


I’m wondering if I should just put some water on some of it and let it do it’s thing making the gel then mix it 50/50 as suggested on the diaper link instead of putting it in dry which is on the label directions. That way I know it’s 50/50


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m wondering if I should just put some water on some of it and let it do it’s thing making the gel then mix it 50/50 as suggested on the diaper link instead of putting it in dry which is on the label directions. That way I know it’s 50/50


I would experiment with a lil and a lil soil it should mix OK
The gel pieces swell up pretty big so don't do 50/50 % dry , unless you try a small amount 1st. May over flow your pots when swelled up.
It been a while since I used them but them will hold water longer than soil alone


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 17, 2022)

Hey @SubmarineGirl

Bein' a sooper lazy old engineer who was always tasked with the cheapest fix possibobble, even though I am now retarded, I can definitely see a quick, cheap, easy fixeroo.

Get aluminum rain gutters.  There are end pieces that go on easypeasy.  Put the rain gutters under the pots, each one suspended with an artsy wire at a height that the flower pots are as deep in the gutters as necessary.  Caulk the ends <-- tough job... mebbe 45-55 seconds each.  Fill the gutters with water.  Check every week or so and replenish the gutter.

It will be maintenance-free for decades.





Your Bill of Materials for the Enormous Hardware Emporium***

1. 20' aluminum gutter @$6/ft.
2. Eight end caps for gutters @$1.77
3. Wire -- be creative @$zerio

Darn... forgot to add the total (assuming you can't just find some scrap gutter or sumpin').  It goes like this:  $134.16

***Many of my humor articles had me going there.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 17, 2022)

Good morning and Happy Easter to all of you believers, and happy pig out day to all you fellow heathens. I'm just here for the food.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 17, 2022)

Shitdamnhellpissfartpoopdammit.

This is why, where the worst criticism of my book is that it is too short at 462 pages, but yet it does not hit any charts.  I could not sell pardons in a woman's prison.  I could not make out in a monkey whorehouse with a sackful of bananas.  I could... where was I ??

I fergot the clincher:  You can either get pre-colored (as in green) gutters, or you might want to decorate them yourself.  Think:  horizontal painted ivy.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 17, 2022)

Sack full of bananas was a new one on me. I'd always heard, "I couldn't get into a whorehouse with a fist full of fifties."


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter to all of you believers, and happy pig out day to all you fellow heathens. I'm just here for the food.


Now you better say away from Boo's PIG


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

I often wonder if he has seen this movie more than once


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey @SubmarineGirl
> 
> Bein' a sooper lazy old engineer who was always tasked with the cheapest fix possibobble, even though I am now retarded, I can definitely see a quick, cheap, easy fixeroo.
> 
> ...


Your not just a pretty face ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That a great idea. Now I need to find a couple diapers. No babies around here and we don’t need them yet thank goodness. I wonder if that stuff I bought in the jar is the same thing… have you ever seen it?


Can you move the rack to a location that the homes irrigation system hits it with water during sprinkle cycle?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Your not just a pretty face ....


Was he ever Remember he is a Snedeker


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

I needed some advice so I wanted a consultant , after I hired her I forgot what I wanted to ask her ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 294098
> I needed some advice so I wanted a consultant , after I hired her I forgot what I wanted to ask her ...


Can you pay Girls who look like this to show even at your house Joe.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey @SubmarineGirl
> 
> Bein' a sooper lazy old engineer who was always tasked with the cheapest fix possibobble, even though I am now retarded, I can definitely see a quick, cheap, easy fixeroo.
> 
> ...


Walt, engineering wise I see where your fix would work except I think it would take away a bit of its simple charm or in other words maybe look a bit more redneck then it does now. I water every day and am just looking for a means to hold enough water in the plant till the next day. Gonna try some cotton in the holes to help it drain slower and the stuff I bought to add to the dirt and see how it goes. I’ll take a pic and see how it does come summer. Thanx for your engineering advice tho. I’m sue your idea would work and if painted black may not look half bad.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 17, 2022)

Life ..


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)

patwi said:


> Life ..



Again I see @boo making his Months worth of feed again


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> if painted black may not look half bad.


I meant get creative on the gutters themselves.  They could be completely unrecognizable as gutters.  

Sorta like this turned sideways, woven, with a dark background covering the actual gutter down its whole length --







OOH!  Lookit whut I found (for concept) --






(*snork*)  Just got back in since I put that up but din' get to post it.  We saw 17 iguanas on my neighbor's lawn.  All little (that's bad, BTW)

Anyway, I think I have one more easier-peasier thing to try than painting:

Taller, cylindrical flower pots <-- hold moar water.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Can you pay Girls who look like this to show even at your house Joe.


all things are possible with enough $ !


----------



## pute (Apr 17, 2022)

I am in the middle of trimming He-ll.  Trying to cook a turkey and walk the dog as well.  Gotta be over at my daughters by 3.....gotta go.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 17, 2022)

Yep, I gotta haul my whole fan damily over to the opposite end of the county and stuff copious quantities of food down my gullet. Gonna try and pace myself, but some of the stuff is just too good to not take more than a bite or two.
You kids have a good'un. Don't open the door for strangers, and don't set the place on fire while I'm gone, mmmmk?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

I found my new fishing partner .


----------



## boo (Apr 17, 2022)

can I come...


----------



## Patwi (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 294172


They cant be hers ,she has no pockets ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> They cant be hers ,she has no pockets ...


Well, she's got one.......


----------



## Patwi (Apr 17, 2022)

dime for her time ..


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, she's got one.......


a cute one I can imagine ..


----------



## pute (Apr 17, 2022)

Blah....so fricken stuffed I can't move.  Beer, snacks and two hours later dinner.  I need a tums. Or more.  I guess that is what holidays are for.  Gonna take me a day to recover. 






Mean while back at the homestead looks like a quiet night.....I need it.  Not much on the tube as usual so will just chill.  

Tomorrow I think I will fire up my sprinkler system and may go fishing at dusk if the weather is ok.  In the mean time I am gonna load the pipe.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Blah....so fricken stuffed I can't move.  Beer, snacks and two hours later dinner.  I need a tums. Or more.  I guess that is what holidays are for.  Gonna take me a day to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fat little bastard ! check out my new fishing partner...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)

over and out good nite!


----------



## pute (Apr 17, 2022)

Hope all had a great Easter





Gonna call it a day


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 294172


TRIVIA:  Platinum was discovered in Russia.  It was thought to be so plentiful, that for a while they made coins the equivalent of dimes out of it. <-- TINS, Pilgrims


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2022)

*Wait... WHAT??!!*


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2022)

OMG,,not the chocolate bunny busted head drink. That's just horrible.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *Wait... WHAT??!!*
> View attachment 294206


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> TRIVIA:  Platinum was discovered in Russia.  It was thought to be so plentiful, that for a while they made coins the equivalent of dimes out of it. <-- TINS, Pilgrims


I remember when I was 9 or 10, I read an article that said that all the platinum that had ever been mined would fit in a 10 cubic foot box.
I imagine it's a lot more now, but it was a wow moment for a kid.

I've got my Mother's platinum and diamond watch. Guess I should get it appraised some day.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2022)

Morning OFC.  I still feel like a stuffed pig.  Way to much to eat last night.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

nail trimming


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 18, 2022)

Do you think she could use a trim?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Do you think she could use a trim?
> 
> View attachment 294229


That’s pretty unpleasant


----------



## Patwi (Apr 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Do you think she could use a trim?
> 
> View attachment 294229


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Do you think she could use a trim?
> 
> View attachment 294229


Those have to be fake.....and stupid


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s pretty unpleasant


I'm sure in somebody's culture/head, they're beautiful. Not my cup of tea.
Childhood pic, Patwi?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm sure in somebody's culture/head, they're beautiful. Not my cup of tea.
> Childhood pic, Patwi?


I’m sure you’re right


----------



## Patwi (Apr 18, 2022)

Never had red hair unless it was one that was 2 foot long and entangled in my crotch .. I actually didn't let the snot run so freely till I was 50 years old and didn't care anymore for the drama of a government job .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

Always thought I’d marry a redhead. Had a super crush on my red headed math teacher in high school… maybe if I was a little better in math I could have caught me one with cute freckles too…


----------



## Africanna (Apr 18, 2022)

Pale complexion and red hair looks lovely imo


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yes I believe it is . I have used the soil Gel before , it swells and holds more water which was not very good for my MJ plants . I experimented with it it kept the soil too moist and no chance to really dry out.
> But for your pots may help and I would maybe plug the holes to a very small one for drain


So I used the soil moist stuff and also shoved a piece of cotton in each hole to help them drain a litter slower. Had to work out of the garage as rain trying to mess up my fun in the dirt. I plan to move the rack out by my garden when the rain stops. I think it will do fine.


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2022)

If that girl was out in the sun for 15 minutes she would explode.

My taste in Redheads went to h-ell after this happened


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 18, 2022)

A cousin of mine (Dad's side) married a gal that was ultra fair-skinned. Raven black hair. Malamute blue/grey eyes. She was born without any skin pigment (melanin?). If you didn't know her, you'd swear she was nuts. Middle of summer, and she'd be outside with a long coat, slacks, floppy hat, gloves, and an umbrella.
Her family claimed that if you staked her out in direct sunlight, she'd be dead in a few short hours. She didn't drink blood or anything, but she did look like a vampire. She was an extremely beautiful woman. A little sweetheart, too.


----------



## boo (Apr 18, 2022)

my linda had red hair and green eyes, she passed way too soon at 50 in my arms
...on the way home I saw a kid eat the road with his face...he was acting the fool when somehow his front wheel went sideways and he face planted the road...kid looked like he was gonna go into shock...his mom was there and was more concerned with the bike than the kid...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> A cousin of mine (Dad's side) married a gal that was ultra fair-skinned. Raven black hair. Malamute blue/grey eyes. She was born without any skin pigment (melanin?). If you didn't know her, you'd swear she was nuts. Middle of summer, and she'd be outside with a long coat, slacks, floppy hat, gloves, and an umbrella.
> Her family claimed that if you staked her out in direct sunlight, she'd be dead in a few short hours. She didn't drink blood or anything, but she did look like a vampire. She was an extremely beautiful woman. A little sweetheart, too.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

boo said:


> my linda had red hair and green eyes, she passed way too soon at 50 in my arms
> ...on the way home I saw a kid eat the road with his face...he was acting the fool when somehow his front wheel went sideways and he face planted the road...kid looked like he was gonna go into shock...his mom was there and was more concerned with the bike than the kid...


That’s a sad memory boo, sorry for your loss too


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2022)

Easter ,  my two youngest of 8 grandkids and two great grandkids


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Do you think she could use a trim?
> 
> View attachment 294229


we all could use some trim ....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 18, 2022)

I thought this was cool


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I thought this was cool



Wow I want one


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2022)

I will stick to gas ....good night


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 19, 2022)

If we all slowed down to like 45mph max and lived with it we could travel for free using sunlight and vehicles with huge solar panel surfaces. At Brandon prices this seems a better value


----------



## Africanna (Apr 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Easter ,  my two youngest of 8 grandkids and two great grandkids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful ...and very special


----------



## ness (Apr 19, 2022)

Good morning OFC.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2022)

pute said:


> If that girl was out in the sun for 15 minutes she would explode.
> 
> *My taste in Redheads went to h-ell after this happened
> (PSAKI PIC) *



TRUST YER UNCA ON THIS.  I AM PROLLY THE MOST WELL-VERSED PERSON HER TO KNOW THE CHARACTERISTICS OF INDIVIDUALS FROM THAT CURIOUS SUB-RACE. 

She is NOT a natural redhead.  

Her dark brown roots***** are showing in the latest foofawrah between her and Doocy.  There are other things a guy who KNOWS redheads from every possible angle and physical characteristic.

She is one of the millions <-- Yes, millions of women who "go red".  My Scottish Witch and Your Humble Obdn't &tc  had a game:  Spot all the phoney redheads in a restaurant or other crowd.  

It was easy. And eye-opening -- to see how gingers are imitated for their ethereal beauty.  In a room of ten redheads, the usual count was zero. <--TINS

There are other distinct, but to the unwashed unmarried-to-redhead folks, subtle characteristics to them.  My own momma was a redhead.  Witchie-poo's sister, too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 19, 2022)

BIG TIME GENERAL NEWS:

U.S. District Judge Kathryn Kimball Mizelle in Tampa, an appointee of former President Donald political name, said Monday the CDC improperly failed to justify its decision and did not follow proper rulemaking. 

Judge Mizelle said the CDC had exceeded its authority with the mandate, had not sought public comment and did not adequately explain its decisions.  It has triggered a huge wave of violent clashes on planes across the US among passengers who want to be masked and others who've removed the coverings. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ration-says-TSA-NOT-enforce-masks-planes.html


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

pute said:


> I will stick to gas ....good night


I get gas most every night ...


----------



## Africanna (Apr 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I get gas most every night ...


That way you know most of the parts are still in working order


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 19, 2022)

pute said:


> I will stick to gas ....good night


Yeah but the old crank windows are sweet. I’ll bet there’s an ashtray and lighter in there too


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

If you are having trouble producing gas......try this ...... guaranteed.   I take it daily and well.....it works


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

I took my road test on a 1970 F100 4wheel drive with a bench seat. The bench seat was a bonus with girlfriends ,( maybe more for me than them ..!)


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

pute said:


> If you are having trouble producing gas......try this ...... guaranteed


I could help end our energy crisis .....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I took my road test on a 1970 F100 4wheel drive with a bench seat. The bench seat was a bonus with girlfriends ,( maybe more for me than them ..!)


That means I took that test 52 years ago ,a lifetime ago...


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I could help end our energy crisis .....


You will s-hit like a pigeon....no toilet paper required.  Doesn't effect global warming.  Start your day the Meta mucil way.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 19, 2022)

pute said:


> You will s-hit like a pigeon....no toilet paper required.  Doesn't effect global warming.  Start your day the Meta mucil way.


I do, but with the powdered stuff you put in a glass of water. It's helped keep my diverticulitis at bay for years.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

pute said:


> You will s-hit like a pigeon....no toilet paper required.  Doesn't effect global warming.  Start your day the Meta mucil way.


You sound like a commercial ! ( I wish ! that would man you are getting royalty fees !)


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

Sometimes  metformin makes it so dangerous even Brembo brakes cant stop it ....


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You sound like a commercial ! ( I wish ! that would man you are getting royalty fees !)


Everybody has to do something for a living.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Everybody has to do something for a living.


I wish I wrote that song  "Do your thing " we had it on 2 commercials at the same time for a year


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

This is exactly why I dont fight anymore ,I get beat up a lot ....


----------



## Africanna (Apr 19, 2022)

pute said:


> If you are having trouble producing gas......try this ...... guaranteed.   I take it daily and well.....it works


aka The Methane Generator


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

Africanna said:


> aka The Methane Generator


you should eat my chili ....


----------



## Africanna (Apr 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you should eat my chili ....


Sounds like a lot of hot air


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Sounds like a lot of hot air


back up the chili with ice cream helps a lot .


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

Been working on my sprinkler system.  No issues so far....have to stop and take my daily walk at the lake with Mrs Pute.  Back at it in a hour or two,


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 19, 2022)

Came in for a smoke break. Got my little pepper plants in the ground. Hopefully they can make it outside the last few cool nights. The raised bed dirt was pretty warm and full of worms. the extra perlite from my last grow gonn be good for the garden this year. That’s the garlic I planted in the fall behind it. It looks to be loving life there. The bed in the back will be my eggplant bed


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Came in for a smoke break. Got my little pepper plants in the ground. Hopefully they can make it outside the last few cool nights. The raised bed dirt was pretty warm and full of worms. the extra perlite from my last grow gonn be good for the garden this year. That’s the garlic I planted in the fall behind it. It looks to be loving life there. The bed in the back will be my eggplant bedView attachment 294327


Must be nice SubG.  I am a month away from that.   I should be able to plant my cold weather veggies soon.  I could actually plant now but the soil is still way to cold.....they would just sit there. 

Sprinkler system is up and running. No issues at all.  That is the first time in a long time that I didn't at least have to replace a couple of heads.  My lucky day I guess.

A quick check on things down stairs and thinking I will cut the grass.......SPRING is finally here.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

I did the lighting for this girl. took forever .....


----------



## boo (Apr 19, 2022)

child bearing hips...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

boo said:


> child bearing hips...


Why the job took so long ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 19, 2022)

Joe Knows,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Exquisite Toes


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

that was between us I thought ...!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 19, 2022)

boo said:


> child bearing hips...


Them's Roster fantasy thighs.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Them's Roster fantasy thighs.


What a way to die


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 19, 2022)

Official f sex with the woman JoeB posted


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 294340
> 
> 
> Official Cause of Death
> Subjects head was crushed druing a wild night of sex with the woman JoeB posted


We are  gonna miss him ....
he went with a smile ...


----------



## boo (Apr 19, 2022)

I'm next...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 19, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm next...


you're already smiling ..


----------



## boo (Apr 19, 2022)

that's a smirk, you know better...


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 19, 2022)

My wife said she’s pretty who’s that  y’all gettin me in trouble!

my wife is a sneak lookin over my back haha


----------



## pute (Apr 19, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> My wife said she’s pretty who’s that  y’all gettin me in trouble!
> 
> my wife is a sneak lookin over my back haha


so is mine....she loves the jokes


----------



## Carty (Apr 20, 2022)

Happy 4/20 everyone...  puff puff pass


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)

☮☮☮
☮☮☮☮☮☮
☮☮☮
☮✌*!¡!HappY!¡! 4-20 !¡!EveryonE!¡!*✌☮
☮☮☮
☮☮☮☮☮☮
☮☮☮


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 20, 2022)

pute said:


> so is mine....she loves the jokes


The "Kardashian Look" is not for me.  

I vastly prefer the balanced perfection of this body type:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 294242
> I concur....



They're doing it wrong.








SubmarineGirl said:


> Whew, finally able to sit down for a break. Got everything I could done today despite the rain. Planted marigolds in my new/old plant stand. Going to move it to my garden area after the rain. Transplanted my eggplants into 4” peat pots as they needed more room to grow till I can put them out in May. Updated my herb garden with 5 new plants As they were root bound and overgrown in my indoor garden. Looks kinda naked now but they will grow really quick. Planted the old ones in my flowerbed. They will love it outside. The inside ones love the window that gives them perfect sun when they seem to need it. Got silly monkey curtains I got from good will hung on two windows in my laundry room where I put the new tent. There was no need for privacy in that room till now. And…got the new light hung yay. It’s just like Christmas looking in that new tent with the new MarsHydro light.
> View attachment 294248
> View attachment 294249
> View attachment 294251
> ...



Looking good!  You've been a busy girl!



pute said:


> Sprinkler system is up and running. No issues at all.  That is the first time in a long time that I didn't at least have to replace a couple of heads.  My lucky day I guess.



Congratulations!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

Good morning 

looks like the debauchery has already started!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> looks like the debauchery has already started!



Good sound to start the day with Mr Jones. Hope you are enjoying the start to your day Big.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good sound to start the day with Mr Jones. Hope you are enjoying the start to your day Big.




aww thanks SG , right back at ya!

we are having a wind event today , 30-40 mph gusts , it is difficult to get anything done outdoors under these conditions , sometimes I wonder why I even try!

this is a god forsaken land out here, we have been in a drought for several years , we are a few degrees away from becoming a desert!


that’s us down in the southeast part near the red zone


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> aww thanks SG , right back at ya!
> 
> we are having a wind event today , 30-40 mph gusts , it is difficult to get anything done outdoors under these conditions , sometimes I wonder why I even try!
> 
> ...


My goodness all that dry your way. Do you have to tote water to all your outdoor plants or will the hose reach them when it doesn’t rain. I’m thinking you don’t ph the water you feed them and just use the hose but this post got me thinking of how you water your plants. Sorry about the wind. My pepper plants did ok in the low 40s last night. It’s sunny today so I’m hoping that soil will warm up good again for tonight.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My goodness all that dry your way. Do you have to tote water to all your outdoor plants or will the hose reach them when it doesn’t rain. I’m thinking you don’t ph the water you feed them and just use the hose but this post got me thinking of how you water your plants. Sorry about the wind. My pepper plants did ok in the low 40s last night. It’s sunny today so I’m hoping that soil will warm up good again for tonight.





yep , water hose

but not directly on the plants

goes into 5 gallon buckets for 24 hours and watered the next day. ( sometimes directly on the plants when I am lazy , our little town has its own water treatment plant and our own aquifer and it is a reverse osmosis system so the water is pretty good for plants , around a 7.0 - 7.2 Ph right out the tap

we also make some teas in the 5 gallon buckets , worm poo , bat poo , chicken poo…you get the idea!…lol

a lot,of staking up plants until they get bigger and then we use horti-netting

glad your pepper plants did ok…it’s to early here to set anything out , but not the pot plants , if they are hardened off or volunteers , which we probably have 100 or more of them little buggers coming up everywhere this year , mainly because last year was a seed making year and all plants were seeded

time,for some carrot cake


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

aww feck it , I’m going with the carrot cake!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

and I am sharing with Annie Tokely


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Wow....we all must be smoking some good sativa.  Place is rocking on this beautiful 4/20.  I used to go downtown to Civic Center Park for the 4/20 festivities.....meh, not any more.  Mostly kids and these days.  And the younger generation won't look an o'l fart like me in the eye.  They are experiencing 70,000 this year.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Wow....we all must be smoking some good sativa.  Place is rocking on this beautiful 4/20.  I used to go downtown to Civic Center Park for the 4/20 festivities.....meh, not any more.  Mostly kids and these days.  And the younger generation won't look an o'l fart like me in the eye.  They are experiencing 70'000 this year.




that is quite an experience


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that is quite an experience


One and done for me.


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2022)

Remember Big, OP would have a gathering at his house.   Good time having a bunch of members getting together for a smoke fest.   That group is all scattered now.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Remember Big, OP would have a gathering at his house.   Good time having a bunch of members getting together for a smoke fest.   That group is all scattered now.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Remember Big, OP would have a gathering at his house.   Good time having a bunch of members getting together for a smoke fest.   That group is all scattered now.




yep yep

and then there was the Northern Cannabis Growers Association yearly Cannabis Cup where many of the 77 members and Cannabis World people would gather for quite the time

this was during the Racoon Lodge days

scattered and dead

i just found out that old Leroy the Goat passed away last Christmas


----------



## Africanna (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and I am sharing with Annie Tokely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys will have to find something to do to burn that lot off


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 20, 2022)

The biggest grow store in Genesee county just happens to be in my city. Buddy puts on one heck of a 4/20 party with vendors, live bands, food, and lots of smoke. Yoop used to come down from the UP just to hit it with me. Can't bring myself to go this year.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

Africanna said:


> You guys will have to find something to do to burn that lot off





thanks for the concern Mate but thanks to a high metabolism I can burn calories sleeping!


now Annie is a different story


----------



## Africanna (Apr 20, 2022)

Now that the pandemic appears to have slowed to a crawl in my neck of the woods, I'll be assembling the usual gang for an autumn (awesome) tasting, starting this weekend - been a while


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Wow....we all must be smoking some good sativa.  Place is rocking on this beautiful 4/20.  I used to go downtown to Civic Center Park for the 4/20 festivities.....meh, not any more.  Mostly kids and these days.  And the younger generation won't look an o'l fart like me in the eye.  They are experiencing 70,000 this year.


I _*KNEW*_ there wuz sumpin' special about today!  *4-20*


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2022)

Nice walk today.   Low 60's and light wind.  Getting the lawn aerated....little bit every day.  Things are starting to shape up around the homestead. 

Going out to dinner with the neighbors later.  Gonna make it a mid afternoon deal.  10 of us and we can't hear a fargin thing in a noisy restaurant.   NONE of them smoke pot.  They are a bit older and from the Big Band Era.   They think classic vinyl was hippie music....It Was!  Fargin old Fks.    They are the one's that missed the 60's.  











Us^^^^

This is more their style






How did I get myself into this......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Nice walk today.   Low 60's and light wind.  Getting the lawn aerated....little bit every day.  Things are starting to shape up around the homestead.
> 
> Going out to dinner with the neighbors later.  Gonna make it a mid afternoon deal.  10 of us and we can't hear a fargin thing in a noisy restaurant.   NONE of them smoke pot.  They are a bit older and from the Big Band Era.   They think classic vinyl was hippie music....It Was!  Fargin old Fks.    They are the one's that missed the 60's.
> 
> ...


That was a pretty cool era tho. you can use these shoes on your walk around the yard to arrate  you’re welcome


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## stain (Apr 20, 2022)

Should be working on something...getting burned out fixing craips. Spent the morning cleaning up the porch (where I stack wood) and swept n mopped the house. Blondie's back is killing her..... Now I'm taking the rest of the day getting totally stoned. Then maybe some bass fishing. 

Happy 4:20


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 20, 2022)

Got up to 52, no wind, and some much needed sunshine. I grabbed the Old Hen (she wanted to go), a garbage bag, and my pick up stick and cleaned up the road again. Wasn't too bad 'til I got to the main road. Somebody blew up a couch cushion/ huge pillow or something that was full of kapok stuffing. Looked really trashy, so it got picked up. Looks good for now. Gives me something to do, but it amazes me as to what slobs people are when it comes to littering. Damn fools aren't smart enough to know that dropping trash within 200' of a waterway is double the fine. 
Was going to fire up the grill for burgers, but it looks like the skies could open up any minute.
Hope you all are enjoying your hippie holiday.


----------



## stain (Apr 20, 2022)

4:20 pot pics.....as it should be.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 20, 2022)

I heard there was CalMag ......


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 20, 2022)

Montauk Queen ....


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2022)

Long day coming to and end......nothing to do but get stoned.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Long day coming to and end......nothing to do but get stoned.


Enjoy! Im out Night Folks!


----------



## boo (Apr 20, 2022)

been there, doing that now...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Long day coming to and end......nothing to do but get stoned.


I’m with ya Pute. Grandkids just left and it’s settle down time…hope your 420 was good


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 21, 2022)

So the largest underground city in the world was just discovered by accident by a cleaning team...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 294449
> Montauk Queen ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Walt, what thread are you in?
Gonna get well into the 80's today.  Don't want to use the word hot yet but getting close.  More spring yard work today.  Main issue is the fargin Jap Beatles are muching on my grass....applied grub killer a few days ago.  Bugs are taking over the world.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Walt, what thread are you in?
> Gonna get well into the 80's today.  Don't want to use the word hot yet but getting close.  More spring yard work today.  Main issue is the fargin Jap Beatles are muching on my grass....applied grub killer a few days ago.  Bugs are taking over the world.


After WW2 I never trusted dem Beatles ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2022)

Making a squad sized pot o' ham & bean soup. Got the whole house smelling grand.
Gotta thank my SIL. Around 4 years or so ago, we were over to my brother's house for some holiday or another. She'd cooked a spiral cut ham. Good stuff. After dinner, she grabbed the plate still half full of ham and that delectable ham bone and pitched it in the trash. I asked if she ever made anything out of the leftovers, and she replied that they didn't eat leftovers.
Good for me.
Told her that next time, I'd be happy to take 'em home, and I do to this day. I always figured, if there's anything that's a sin, it's wasting food. Bean soup, split pea soup, you name it. Good stuff.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Making a squad sized pot o' ham & bean soup. Got the whole house smelling grand.
> Gotta thank my SIL. Around 4 years or so ago, we were over to my brother's house for some holiday or another. She'd cooked a spiral cut ham. Good stuff. After dinner, she grabbed the plate still half full of ham and that delectable ham bone and pitched it in the trash. I asked if she ever made anything out of the leftovers, and she replied that they didn't eat leftovers.
> Good for me.
> Told her that next time, I'd be happy to take 'em home, and I do to this day. I always figured, if there's anything that's a sin, it's wasting food. Bean soup, split pea soup, you name it. Good stuff.


A BIG SIN ,Split Pea is the best .Comfort food at its finest...


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

Nov 2020 I was eating an apple and got to the core to notice a sprouted seed. I put it in rockwool. Grew it inside for a year. Yesterday I planted it. Probably a crab apple, but I don’t care I really only want some shade from it.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 294505


is that jill?




Or the duchess?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> is that jill?
> View attachment 294568
> 
> Or the duchess? View attachment 294569


Dats a Blond Angel!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## stain (Apr 21, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Nov 2020 I was eating an apple and got to the core to notice a sprouted seed. I put it in rockwool. Grew it inside for a year. Yesterday I planted it. Probably a crab apple, but I don’t care I really only want some shade from it.View attachment 294567


Graft any apple to it. It's not hard. I watched a couple vids on the tube and had success. Waiting to see if the ones I did this spring have taken. Last years are flowering now.  You can graft as many types as you want on one tree.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

stain said:


> Graft any apple to it. It's not hard. I watched a couple vids on the tube and had success. Waiting to see if the ones I did this spring have taken. Last years are flowering now.  You can graft as many types as you want on one tree.


Funny ! I was just talking about my Niece when she had a communion and I got er a appletree with 5 grafted strains . She is 24 so the tree must be 12 feet tall now. I ordered from Raintree nursary and got dwarf peach ,apple  ,cherry one honey fig and 2 bunches of Evergreen strawberrys roots,


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2022)

Just got back from a wind blown walk.  It has been windy here for a thousand days.  I am sick of it.   You know it is windy when there is hardly any boats on the lake. Watching people trying to get a boat in or out of the water with 3 ft swells is funny......as long as it isn't me doing it. 

Gotta run to the hardware store for some supplies.  later.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

He is the Man !


----------



## Patwi (Apr 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Just got back from a wind blown walk.  It has been windy here for a thousand days.  I am sick of it.




Pute, we have had 15 - 20 mph sustained winds since the middle of February with gusts hitting up to 34 mph .. and whatever happened to that ' April showers bring May flowers ' stuff, we have had only 0.05 tenths of an inch since April 1st and the average over the last 60 yrs has been 9 inches of rain for this time of the month .. .. yeah my son drives in your area 3 - 5 times a month and said it usually a bi tch on 18 wheels


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2022)

I actually live in a high desert.  Indians wouldn't even live here.  Then we started building dams......and now days we not only supply the front range of Colorado we supply all the lower basin states as well. Cali, Ariz, Nevada ...... get yer own fricken water.  Cali won't build dams because of the environmentalists. That is why the whole state burns up every summer. Nebraska and Kansas are getting water from us as well.   We give out so much fricken water that we are on water restrictions every summer. Without the Rocky Mountains all those beautiful golf courses and housing developments would be dust.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

patwi said:


> Pute, we have had 15 - 20 mph sustained winds since the middle of February with gusts hitting up to 34 mph .. and whatever happened to that ' April showers bring May flowers ' stuff, we have had only 0.05 tenths of an inch since April 1st and the average over the last 60 yrs has been 9 inches of rain for this time of the month .. .. yeah my son drives in your area 3 - 5 times a month and said it usually a bi tch on 18 wheels


Are you my neighbor? We are so damn tired of the wind


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2022)

Time for a nice relaxing jacuzzi


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

*Man Killed on Golf Course*

A foursome of guys was waiting at the men's tee while a foursome of women was hitting from the women's tee. The ladies were not rushing and were taking their time.
When the final lady was ready to hit her ball, she hacked it ten feet. Then she went over and whiffed it completely. Then she hacked it another ten feet and finally hacked it another five feet.

She looked up at the patiently waiting men and said apologetically, "I guess all those f~cking lessons I took over the winter didn't help."

*One of the men immediately responded, "Well, there you have it. You should have taken golf lessons instead!" 

He never even had a chance to duck. He was only 66 . . .*


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Are you my neighbor? We are so damn tired of the wind


I'm watching 50' pines dancing as I type.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 21, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Are you my neighbor? We are so damn tired of the wind




I'm at Latitude 30.311876 and Longitude -95.456055 ... I have good neighbors except for one .. tell me now

...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm watching 50' pines dancing as I type.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>


Its either my weed got better or the picture is doing a hokey pokey...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

patwi said:


> I'm at Latitude 30.311876 and Longitude -95.456055 ... I have good neighbors except for one .. tell me now
> 
> ...





we are at 38.7 and -102.7


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2022)

Tiki cuddled up next to my side, cackled a bit, and laid an egg. Second one this month. It would take a dozen of 'em to make half a piece of French toast.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Tiki cuddled up next to my side, cackled a bit, and laid an egg. Second one this month. It would take a dozen of 'em to make half a piece of French toast.


there is always Tiki...just saying lol!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

Hardest part of growing? Letting a plant finish completely.

My mom used to say patience is a virtue. I never really understood what that meant. Virtue is like your life’s goal right. Wait. Holy shit how did I never understand that until this second. Now I gotta call mom and let her know the weed is gonna be a week longer then expected.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

If you've got a big enough stash from the last grow, it's not that hard to wait for the perfect time. If you're down to buying brick weed, it's a whole different story.


----------



## Carty (Apr 22, 2022)

Hey All... stressing a bit, just learned wife needs 2nd back surgery from being rear ended by butthead in an old pickup.. crap for insurance so all we have is ours.. 
Think I'm gonna blow things up, see if I can keep her in good meds.. pills r not her gig.
Gonna happen asap so keep Ladybug in your prayers.
 Thanks fam


----------



## Carty (Apr 22, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Hardest part of growing? Letting a plant finish completely.
> 
> My mom used to say patience is a virtue. I never really understood what that meant. Virtue is like your life’s goal right. Wait. Holy shit how did I never understand that until this second. Now I gotta call mom and let her know the weed is gonna be a week longer then expected.


Your so right dude.. and like Hippie said, especially when your out out...lol.
That 1 extra week makes ALL the difference in potency


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Just got back from a wind blown walk.  It has been windy here for a thousand days.  I am sick of it.   You know it is windy when there is hardly any boats on the lake. Watching people trying to get a boat in or out of the water with 3 ft swells is funny......as long as it isn't me doing it.
> 
> Gotta run to the hardware store for some supplies.  later.


My big flag out on the road was "spanking" most of yesterday.  Could not keep a hat on.  No way to light up outdoors unless I was relaxing on the back porch.  

So I did.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If you've got a big enough stash from the last grow, it's not that hard to wait for the perfect time. If you're down to buying brick weed, it's a whole different story.


OK -- You got me again.

What the heck is the derogated "brick weed"?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 22, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey All... stressing a bit, just learned wife needs 2nd back surgery from being rear ended by butthead in an old pickup.. crap for insurance so all we have is ours..
> Think I'm gonna blow things up, see if I can keep her in good meds.. pills r not her gig.
> Gonna happen asap so keep Ladybug in your prayers.
> Thanks fam


That ain't right.  At the very least, I would execute the butthead (but that's just me).  You might well have some other path like "Go Fund Me" <-- Worth a shot.

Any clones of that site? Find out.  Send an e-mail to the Pillow Guy. 

See if you can you get any _pro bono_ advice from a silk.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey All... stressing a bit, just learned wife needs 2nd back surgery from being rear ended by butthead in an old pickup.. crap for insurance so all we have is ours..
> Think I'm gonna blow things up, see if I can keep her in good meds.. pills r not her gig.
> Gonna happen asap so keep Ladybug in your prayers.
> Thanks fam


So sorry to hear this Carty. Ms Ladybug will be in my thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery from her surgery


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 294540









Kindbud said:


> Smh wow that's crazy what kinda job?



He was a grinder on aerospace investment castings.



Carty said:


> Hey All... stressing a bit, just learned wife needs 2nd back surgery from being rear ended by butthead in an old pickup.. crap for insurance so all we have is ours..  Think I'm gonna blow things up, see if I can keep her in good meds.. pills r not her gig.  Gonna happen asap so keep Ladybug in your prayers. Thanks fam



Prayers to Ladybug!!  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## stain (Apr 22, 2022)

stain said:


> Graft any apple to it. It's not hard. I watched a couple vids on the tube and had success. Waiting to see if the ones I did this spring have taken. Last years are flowering now.  You can graft as many types as you want on one tree.


I got 100% success on the grafts. Now the wait on the trees from seed to grow up...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

stain said:


> I got 100% success on the grafts. Now the wait on the trees from seed to grow up...




what method of graft did you use?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Hardest part of growing? Letting a plant finish completely.
> 
> My mom used to say patience is a virtue. I never really understood what that meant. Virtue is like your life’s goal right. Wait. Holy shit how did I never understand that until this second. Now I gotta call mom and let her know the weed is gonna be a week longer then expected.





my rule of thumb is when I think they are done , wait two more weeks


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OK -- You got me again.
> 
> What the heck is the derogated "brick weed"?


Brick weed is the stuff everyone used to smoke back in the day. It came in compressed "bricks", and usually from Mexico or Jamaica. Stems, seeds, and leaves; the whole plant was usually included. Some was pretty decent, while most was a mild buzz.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Brick weed is the stuff everyone used to smoke back in the day. It came in compressed "bricks", and usually from Mexico or Jamaica. Stems, seeds, and leaves; the whole plant was usually included. Some was pretty decent, while most was a mild buzz.


Thank you to who ever made that a distant memory !!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

I remember some that came from southern Michoacán, Mexico, that would flat out pin your ears back. Stuff kicked like a mule.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

Smoking the old school reefer and the new strains is like drinking beer and than switching to moonshine.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

I haven’t stopped buying from my regular source even tho I’m growing now. I don’t get brick weed from him but sometimes he brings something fun. I don’t call him as often now that I have jars loaded up but for some reason I can’t let him go even tho I have enough stock. I think I’m a reefer hoarder


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Smoking the old school reefer and the new strains is like drinking beer and than switching to moonshine.


I don’t know about the moonshine thing tho. Would be something much smoother for me…


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

I have a young man that's like one of my kids that has been taking care of me and the Wife for yrs. Him and his family are always invited to our family gatherings. He always has some great dank he gets from some bad ass Texas growers.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I remember some that came from southern Michoacán, Mexico, that would flat out pin your ears back. Stuff kicked like a mule.



some of the best weed we smoked in the 60’s was Michoacán and it was the first seedless weed we saw , 1968 Ojai California 

$10 a lid , no scales , 3-4 finger lids , what a hoot


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

The good ole days,,4 fingered 10 dollar lids.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have a young man that's like one of my kids that has been taking care of me and the Wife for yrs. Him and his family are always invited to our family gatherings. He always has some great dank he gets from some bad ass Texas growers.





hahahahaha!

me and Swede get invited to a lot of parties in our little town and people always ask us for some of the good stuff….


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t know about the moonshine thing tho. Would be something much smoother for me…




unfortunately I am allergic to alcohol and have to stay away from it

every time I get around it I break out in handcuffs

so yeah , please pass the koolaid


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

Yeah i was just using that as a comparison.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I haven’t stopped buying from my regular source even tho I’m growing now. I don’t get brick weed from him but sometimes he brings something fun. I don’t call him as often now that I have jars loaded up but for some reason I can’t let him go even tho I have enough stock. I think I’m a reefer hoarder


they have programs for that !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hahahahaha!
> 
> me and Swede get invited to a lot of parties in our little town and people always ask us for some of the good stuff….


I would ask you too big . I would throw a big party of bring something sweet covered dish and made sure you’d go home with a bag full of goodies just to bribe you for a little taste of your monster weed


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> they have programs for that !


I think I need a program then


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I would ask you too big . I would throw a big party of bring something sweet covered dish and made sure you’d go home with a bag full of goodies just to bribe you for a little taste of your monster weed


You Lascivious Woman You !


----------



## stain (Apr 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what method of graft did you use?


V notch and whip. Clef on a tree the deer took out. Just checked the tree the deer took out. Both grafts are budding.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You Lascivious Woman You !


Well I’m not sure Lascivious is the word but momma always said that a way to a man’s heart is through is stomach. I think that may apply here


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

This is what i was referring too.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 294658


What about after 2014?  Is it going down?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

Good Morning My Fine Feathered Friends !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

Have no idea. I found this chart.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I’m not sure Lascivious is the word but momma always said that a way to a man’s heart is through is stomach. I think that may apply here




I am all n on that concept!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

*Is Today’s Marijuana Stronger?*
It is easy to say ‘yes,’ but that might not be strictly true. Remember, weed was illegal and hard to get back in the 1960s and 70s. What arrived from overseas was mainly stems and stalks, with little of the bud that contains the THC. Today’s weed is easier to come by and is entirely bud because consumers won’t stand for anything less.
It could merely be a case of Americans not having access to the ‘good stuff.’ It is also illogical to suggest that weed has magically become stronger. It has grown for tens of thousands of years, and classic strains from the Hindu Kush Mountains are still highly sought after.

According to Page, he knows a hippie who traveled to Pakistan in the early 1970s to find strong weed. The seeds he bought back then are the source of the cannabis he still grows today. It is far more likely that the apparent change in THC levels is purely down to an increase in quality and availability.

Of course, breeders are eagerly trying to develop the most potent strains in the world. They have managed to create some knockout weed with sky-high THC levels. Yet even this process wouldn’t explain a sudden ‘increase’ in potency. They are simply mixing two or more existing strains. Perhaps Page’s point about manipulating strains by adding more THC is valid.

In 2017, _High Times _magazine wrote about Godfather OG, a strain with an incredible 34% THC. Just 20 years previously, weed had an average of 4% THC. Regardless of whether weed is more potent now, there is no question that the average American has more access to stronger marijuana than ever before.


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my rule of thumb is when I think they are done , wait two more weeks


That is why you never get laid....Swede told me


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I’m not sure Lascivious is the word but momma always said that a way to a man’s heart is through is stomach. I think that may apply here


I know ! its a funny word to pronounce when at 14k altitude !
Your Momma has given me the desire to bake bread!
I worked for 2 bakeries and had great bread .
We got a new stove  ,accurate and level so im excited !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> *Is Today’s Marijuana Stronger?*
> It is easy to say ‘yes,’ but that might not be strictly true. Remember, weed was illegal and hard to get back in the 1960s and 70s. What arrived from overseas was mainly stems and stalks, with little of the bud that contains the THC. Today’s weed is easier to come by and is entirely bud because consumers won’t stand for anything less.
> It could merely be a case of Americans not having access to the ‘good stuff.’ It is also illogical to suggest that weed has magically become stronger. It has grown for tens of thousands of years, and classic strains from the Hindu Kush Mountains are still highly sought after.
> 
> ...


Godfather OG are the seeds I won the other day in the seed contest. Hopefully they are as good as this article says


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> *Is Today’s Marijuana Stronger?*
> It is easy to say ‘yes,’ but that might not be strictly true. Remember, weed was illegal and hard to get back in the 1960s and 70s. What arrived from overseas was mainly stems and stalks, with little of the bud that contains the THC. Today’s weed is easier to come by and is entirely bud because consumers won’t stand for anything less.
> It could merely be a case of Americans not having access to the ‘good stuff.’ It is also illogical to suggest that weed has magically become stronger. It has grown for tens of thousands of years, and classic strains from the Hindu Kush Mountains are still highly sought after.
> 
> ...


I also remember when young  my tolerance was not yet established! 
I had a older Brother who worked in the restaurant business so I had great weed hash ,thai stick. But also the newness of being high was a thing of beauty. To hear a album ,or eat food ,or fool around ,or laugh at the silliest things was the best. Back then a joint could make your night.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I know ! its a funny word to pronounce when at 14k altitude !
> Your Momma has given me the desire to bake bread!
> I worked for 2 bakeries and had great bread .
> We got a new stove  ,accurate and level so im excited !


I love to bake bread. It’s my weakness. Pizza crust too. enjoy your new oven. I would love a new stove as mine is ugly but can’t see buying one as it still works perfectly.


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2022)

Morning.  Sun is barely up and you people are talking about pot already imagine that. Now I have the munchies.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

weed ain’t anymore stronger now than it was in Egypt during pharaohs term

it is like saying weed was only so strong for several thousand years and then got stronger in the last 30-40 years?

give me a break

set and setting and circumstances dictate the experience in my humble opinion

i smoked my first joint in 1963


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love to bake bread. It’s my weakness. Pizza crust too. enjoy your new oven. I would love a new stove as mine is ugly but can’t see buying one as it still works perfectly.


 !
I am blessed with  such great pizzerias on Long Island.
Makes it hard to move.
I had 3 pizzerias for customers


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love to bake bread. It’s my weakness. Pizza crust too. enjoy your new oven. I would love a new stove as mine is ugly but can’t see buying one as it still works perfectly.




you got a good recipe for pizza dough?

it’s all about the crust for me and pizza


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  Sun is barely up and you people are talking about pot already imagine that.


you missed the bread conversation !


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

off to the Salt Mines!

I’ll catch you Cool Cats later


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> weed ain’t anymore stronger now than it was in Egypt during pharaohs term
> 
> it is like saying weed was only so strong for several thousand years and then got stronger in the last 30-40 years?
> 
> ...


I smoked my first joint in 71 ( Im 67)


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2022)

69 for me


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

Why you old dinosaur fker. Glad im only 66.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

pute said:


> 69 for me


Me, too. Pot and the temptations of Eve hit me the same year. Loved 'em both!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you got a good recipe for pizza dough?
> 
> it’s all about the crust for me and pizza



Best pizza dough Oma’s kitchen

2C warm water

Pinch of sugar

1 pack dry yeast

3T olive oil

5-1/4 C (bread flour. Bred flour is important here. You can use plain flour too which I have but bread flour will give your dough a much better pull and consistency to work with)

1-1/2 t salt

Mix all together starting with dry ingredients then add warm water. Kneed for a bit and let sit on counter covered with dish towel for a couple hours or so. Punch down kneed again. At this point you can divide dough into three sections. Put two in the fridge (leave fridge bags open as it will rise more in the fridge) for later and press one out on pizza sheet. Let rise for a couple hours or the rest of the day. Brush with olive oil and decorate as desired

high oven temp 425-450 for about 20 minutes

Very easy


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

Your 69 or the 1st time you smoked weed was 1969?


Hippie420 said:


> Me, too. Pot and the temptations of Eve hit me the same year. Loved 'em both!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your 69 or the 1st time you smoked weed was 1969?


1969, ya stoner!  I'm the same age as you. Come September, I'll be 67 if'n I make it that far.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2022)

My first rip was in 1996 with ALL of my cousins in La Conchita in an alley behind my uncles beach house. I was the youngest cousin @ 12. The only time we’ve ever all done that and one of the last times we were all together. As per usual my first time didn’t do anything, but I really remember it all so well. Even the smell of the weed, the sweet salty humidity in the air, passing the pipe to my cousins and 2 brothers, and all the parents yelling at us from the second floor because they were outside having coffee and could smell and see everything we were doing


----------



## Africanna (Apr 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I smoked my first joint in 71 ( Im 67)


Late starter


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Late starter


I know ! Im trying to make that time up ....


----------



## Patwi (Apr 22, 2022)

Celebrate when you can ...
.
If not most Americans, are aware that the much smaller Texian Army defeated the larger, better-equipped Mexican Army at San Jacinto on April 21, 1836.

Many, however, may be unaware that Santa Anna wasn't captured until the following day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t know about the moonshine thing tho. Would be something much smoother for me…


There really ain't nuffin smoother than the finest moonshine.

Here's why:  If a dude makes icky moonshine, his customers become... gone.  Reputation is everything.  The idea is to make stuff better than what you can buy.  

So the best -- most successful over decades -- sippin' comes from a Mason jar.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

Stuff always tasted like high octane jet fuel to me. I'll stick with a ice cold Pilsner beer.
Made some corn shine once. Hygrometer (?) said it was 90%. Had a faint whiskey taste to me. Maybe 'cause of the corn?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2022)

Nothing like some good cinnamon shine but my Afib says fk you. So ill stick to my beer.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Stuff always tasted like high octane jet fuel to me. I'll stick with a ice cold Pilsner beer.
> Made some corn shine once. Hygrometer (?) said it was 90%. Had a faint whiskey taste to me. Maybe 'cause of the corn?


Maybe because of the 90%?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I am blessed with  such great pizzerias on Long Island.
> Makes it hard to move.
> I had 3 pizzerias for customers


There was a pizzaria in Baldwin.  It was called, The Venice.  Last time I got a pizza there was in 1958.  I am told it is still there. I've been all over the world... and The Venice won.

The main attraction (other than the best pizza ever) was watching the guy at the end of the place by the oven -- twirling, throwing, catching the dough.

All at very high speed -- and in seconds -- a perfectly balanced circle goes on the powdered table.  Better than the movies.

Holy SMOKES!!  On a whim, I just checked... IT IS STILL THERE!!!  The fargin place opened in 1937, was the center of activity when I was a teenager, and _summon-a-bench!_ it STILL IS.








						Novi: New Old Venice Inn | Italian Restaurant & Pizzeria | Baldwin, NY
					

From pasta to pizza to seafood, Novi in Baldwin NY is your favorite local restaurant for Italian food. Call us for all of your catering needs or join us lunch & dinner seven days a week!




					www.novibaldwin.com


----------



## Patwi (Apr 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> There really ain't nuffin smoother than the finest moonshine.
> 
> Here's why:  If a dude makes icky moonshine, his customers become... gone.  Reputation is everything.  The idea is to make stuff better than what you can buy.
> 
> So the best -- most successful over decades -- sippin' comes from a Mason jar.




Absolutely ... the finest is always smooth leaving you with a very good warmth and no desire to fight like the store bought firewaters.

...over the last 50 years I've run across that ' finest moonshine ' that came from the Choctaw Reservation and once from the Cree in Oklahoma and a couple of times from a brother out of Mississippi ... 







Hippie420 said:


> Stuff always tasted like high octane jet fuel to me.



not good I bet





.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 22, 2022)

You guys are talkin' how old you were at your first pot hit.

In my generation, pot was essentially a myth.  Nobody -- I mean _nobody_ in the whole fargin town -- even knew somebody that smoked pot.

I'd been married 7 years with boys 4 and 2 years old when I first _smelled_ it.  A guy had a piece of a leaf !  But it wasn't until 12 years after that when I first took a hit at some guy's party.

I wuz in love.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 22, 2022)

patwi said:


> Absolutely ... the finest is always smooth leaving you with a very good warmth and no desire to fight like the store bought firewaters.
> 
> ...over the last 50 years I've run across that ' finest moonshine ' that came from the Choctaw Reservation and once from the Cree in Oklahoma and a couple of times from a brother out of Mississippi ..


Maggie Valley by the defunct skier carriers.  Ask around.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> There really ain't nuffin smoother than the finest moonshine.
> 
> Here's why:  If a dude makes icky moonshine, his customers become... gone.  Reputation is everything.  The idea is to make stuff better than what you can buy.
> 
> So the best -- most successful over decades -- sippin' comes from a Mason jar.


I’ve only had icky shine then I guess…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Best pizza dough Oma’s kitchen
> 
> 2C warm water
> 
> ...




awsome!

thank you so much!

it looks similar to the old one that I lost

it was all measured out in grams , water , salt , flour

I lost my recipe from RossoReefo , a professional chef trained in France , Emiral Lagasse actually stole one of Rosso’s recipes , I think it was for bbq sauce

and yeah , we use King Arthur’s flour for the dough


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 22, 2022)

The U.S. sank that Russian warship, not Ukraine

Putin said yesterday with the successful launch of the Sarmat 8  ICBM it ensures that one hypersonic rocket with its multiple nuclear warheads could take out every major city and every port there whether sea or air in Texas alone .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> awsome!
> 
> thank you so much!
> 
> ...


I use king Arthur’s too but the bread flour will help when your stretching it out and you can tell the difference between that and king Arthur’s all purpose flour   the ”bread” flour makes a big difference to me in the consistency too. I’ve tried several pizza dough recipes and this one is my go to that everyone loves. I also have a cool dough mixer that does all the mixing and rising itself I just drop in the Ingredients and push go like a lazy girl


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I use king Arthur’s too but the bread flour will help when your stretching it out and you can tell the difference between that and king Arthur’s all purpose flour   the ”bread” flour makes a big difference to me in the consistency too. I’ve tried several pizza dough recipes and this one is my go to that everyone loves. I also have a cool dough mixer that does all the mixing and rising itself I just drop in the Ingredients and push go like a lazy girl




yep yep , we buy the bread mix

and we use the Kitchen Aid with the dough hook for mixing

not lazy , smart


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

I prefer to get my stubby, arthritic fingers in it. I always do a little extra, 'cause I'm a dough muncher. Don't know why, but any dough I make always gets tasted while I'm making it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I prefer to get my stubby, arthritic fingers in it. I always do a little extra, 'cause I'm a dough muncher. Don't know why, but any dough I make always gets tasted while I'm making it.


I like my hands in the dough too. Lately getting off on squishing the butter in the flour to make my pastries there is something relaxing about that for some reason.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I prefer to get my stubby, arthritic fingers in it. I always do a little extra, 'cause I'm a dough muncher. Don't know why, but any dough I make always gets tasted while I'm making it.




yes Sir , that is part of the experience for sure 

the old recipe I had two stages and I forget what is what 

but between the first stage and second stage , there was a 30 minute pause before adding more ingredients and finally letting it rise

then it is punched down , rise again , and then into the fridge for 24 hours

it is a chemistry thing and I’m sure there are some very secret tricks to the trade


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yes Sir , that is part of the experience for sure
> 
> the old recipe I had two stages and I forget what is what
> 
> ...


Not much thinking with this recipe just using fresh yeast is the only trick. I usually make my dough in the morning and flatten one out and let it rise most of the day till I’m ready to put something on it. I think it tastes better the longer you let it rise


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

Damn. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn. Now I'm hungry.


Me too now I want some pizza


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 22, 2022)

Pizza, pasta, or anything too slow to outrun me!


----------



## boo (Apr 22, 2022)

how about center loin jerk pork chops...just fired up the grill for a yummy dinner tonight...I love me some good new york italian pizza...I grew up eating it and am finicky about my pie...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Not much thinking with this recipe just using fresh yeast is the only trick. I usually make my dough in the morning and flatten one out and let it rise most of the day till I’m ready to put something on it. I think it tastes better the longer you let it rise





lots of ways to improvise and that is part of the fun

i remembered that when mixing flour with all the other dry ingredients , only use about 3/4 of the flour

mix it all together , cover and let sit for 30 minutes

then add the rest of the flour , kneed , yada yada yada……pizza dough to die for


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

boo said:


> how about center loin jerk pork chops...just fired up the grill for a yummy dinner tonight...I love me some good new york italian pizza...I grew up eating it and am finicky about my pie...


Jerk pork chops sound good too. At least you have food boo, I only have pizza dreams now thanks to big


----------



## stain (Apr 22, 2022)

Apple smoked bacon wrapped pork loin. Is on the menu for 89ers land run day on sat. Parade and caravel.   I can't eat pizza. The sauce hurts me.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

stain said:


> Apple smoked bacon wrapped pork loin. Is on the menu for 89ers land run day on sat. Parade and caravel.   I can't eat pizza. The sauce hurts me.





stain said:


> Apple smoked bacon wrapped pork loin. Is on the menu for 89ers land run day on sat. Parade and caravel.   I can't eat pizza. The sauce hurts me.


My ex wifes sauce hurt me ,along with the rest of her cooking ....


----------



## Freeh (Apr 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> awsome!
> 
> thank you so much!
> 
> ...


here's the recipe that has finally worked for me..
686 grams of flour
432 grams of water
half a teaspoon of yeast
9 grams of salt
2 teaspoons of corn oil

disolve the salt into the water and add 3/4 of the flour mixed with the yeast into the water..with the paddle on your kitchenaid blend for 2 minutes..it's going to be a sticky mess but this is good..now cover your bowl and let it rest for 20 minutes..


after the 20 minutes it's time to add the rest of your flour..
I use the paddle and just stir it in by hand..then I switch over to the dough hook..
get the dough hook cranking on the KA on number 1 setting and do not over mix..I run it for about 8 minutes at the most and in the last 2 minutes I add my corn oil..
the reason for this is if you over knead it it breaks down the structure of the flour and becomes more like bread dough..also the reason for letting it sit for 20 minutes is to let the dough hydrate and if you add the oil in to early it causes your dough to over heat when it's mixing..
I want it to read at 80 degrees when it's done..

now it's time to cover the bowl again for another 20 minutes and take a bud break of some NL5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> ahh!!! much better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now cover the dough for 5 minutes to let it rest..
it's time to divide into 3 now..I like to weigh it so that each piece is even..this dough will give me 3 12 inch pizzas..
you'll need 3 rubbermaid containers like in the picture coated with a very small amount of corn oil..I just use a papertowel to rub it on..this helps to keep the dough from sticking in the containers..
curl the dough up with your hands to form a ball..

now cover the containers with your lids and into the fridge it goes for at least 24 hours for the cold fermentation process..
this dough can last for up to 4 days in the fridge..




> this is what the dough looks like after 24 hours..it's very soft an wet..just perfect..
> now lightly flour your board and gently sprinkle a small amount of flour on your dough..
> with your finger tips work the dough out from the center so you can begin to toss..
> I'm not perfect at tossing so I just use my fists and let gravity stretch it out for me..
> ...



Lmk if you want the rest on how to saucer, cheese and bake it.
Happy Friday!
Freeh


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> There really ain't nuffin smoother than the finest moonshine.
> 
> Here's why:  If a dude makes icky moonshine, his customers become... gone.  Reputation is everything.  The idea is to make stuff better than what you can buy.
> 
> So the best -- most successful over decades -- sippin' comes from a Mason jar.


My favorite shines are made with Scottish waters, possibly stored in charred oak sherry casks, or maybe distilled 3 times with a splash of heads and a hint of tails. Nevertheless, ive been known to drink specific Anejo agave spirits and now I’m lost what were we talking about


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

stain said:


> Apple smoked bacon wrapped pork loin. Is on the menu for 89ers land run day on sat. Parade and caravel.   I can't eat pizza. The sauce hurts me.


You can eat a BLT pizza. There is no sauce and it’s the best ever if you like BLTs


----------



## Patwi (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You can eat a BLT pizza. There is no sauce and it’s the best ever if you like BLTsView attachment 294739


My local shop makes a bacon cheeseburger pizza with mustard instead of pizza sauce. I like it but I’m the only one in my house lol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> My local shop makes a bacon cheeseburger pizza with mustard instead of pizza sauce. I like it but I’m the only one in my house lol


That sounds pretty awesome to me I may try it now that I committed to make pizza dough tomorrow.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 294740


Ive smoked with these guys .... I think


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 294740


Love these guys


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2022)

I need a donut recipe. Piling sugar on pancake mix is kinda disgusting


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 23, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I need a donut recipe. Piling sugar on pancake mix is kinda disgusting View attachment 294746


Add a lotsa yeast, laddie.  Puffier the better.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 23, 2022)

Here is a really sooper-clever pachyderm, no error!


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I need a donut recipe. Piling sugar on pancake mix is kinda disgusting View attachment 294746


But it will work for the munchies


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

Freeh said:


> here's the recipe that has finally worked for me..
> 686 grams of flour
> 432 grams of water
> half a teaspoon of yeast
> ...





that is it , that is Rosso’s Famous Pizza Dough Recipe!

thanks to my Friend Freeheeler!…good to see you Amigo!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 294753


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2022)

Morning


----------



## stain (Apr 23, 2022)

Smoker is smoking. The wafting sent of apple wood smoke is filling the house.....maybe I should close the front door...naaa it's all good.

some past ribs I smoked....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

stain said:


> Smoker is smoking. The wafting sent of apple wood smoke is filling the house.....maybe I should close the front door...naaa it's all good.
> 
> some past ribs I smoked....
> 
> View attachment 294785


When I see your Posts


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

Stain , yer killing me

did you use Head Country bbq sauce?….you do know that Head Country is made right there in Ponca City



smoking some Jalalabad Star x G13/Hashplant x c99 with a 14 month cure

smooth as silk


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You guys forgot the extra dry morning dump that has to be squeezed out just right every morning.


Elvis died like that.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

anyone else around this joint do a wake and bake?

I know Brother Pute only smokes in the evening , unless he is going to a baseball game and then he hits the hash pipe in his truck before going into the stadium

ask me how I know


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The one blocking the relief from a really big fart and forcing you to get up................................??


I use that to blow the covers off...

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

hoof hearted?


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Which one is he?
> 
> View attachment 294047


What's this?  A board of director's meeting at Disney?  (This is a joke...)

Bubba


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2022)

I wake n rip. I used to wake n bake but almost 40 has its downsides. If I bake then I nooner nap.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I remember when I was 9 or 10, I read an article that said that all the platinum that had ever been mined would fit in a 10 cubic foot box.
> I imagine it's a lot more now, but it was a wow moment for a kid.
> 
> I've got my Mother's platinum and diamond watch. Guess I should get it appraised some day.


To an extent, gold is like that too, but a bigger box.  It makes the fact that china is buying it by the ton a little more concerning.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2022)

Our stupid governor said he would like to move Disneyland to Colorado.....it snows here from September through May.  Bet the kids will love the rides in the snow.   There is a reason Disneyland is in a warm climate.... idiot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2022)

Disney isn't the Disney we were raised with. Walt died and so did the real Disney. Now it's run by morons.


----------



## boo (Apr 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Disney isn't the Disney we were raised with. Walt died and so did the real Disney. Now it's run by faggs and Liberals.


exactly, the libs have pushed almost everything we used to hold dear to the freakin edge of absurdity and perversion...


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I remember some that came from southern Michoacán, Mexico, that would flat out pin your ears back. Stuff kicked like a mule.


So do I. Would love those genetics.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 23, 2022)

Sick fux


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Disney isn't the Disney we were raised with. Walt died and so did the real Disney. Now it's run by faggs and Liberals.


Disney just got their azzz handed to them by the State of Florida.  Tax privileges, Self-governance all to be gone in June. Just information...

Bubba


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2022)

If it’s offensive it’s probably true. -Tosh


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 23, 2022)

I wish I had the genetics of the one and only pound of Jamaican Red root Kali I ever had. Out of the entire pound, there might have been two dozen seeds. 25% of those seeds were twice the size of normal seeds.
I was just a kid, living at home, but I built a grow room under the stairs and grew a couple of 'em to about two feet tall. When they got past their first set of double leaves, they went to three, five, seven, etc., all the way to 17 leaf clusters. Long and skinny. Beautiful.
Big brother came home from college and clued Mom in on the fact that they weren't fancy tomato plants, so she gave the hydro tank a shot of bleach. Bye, bye, my beautiful plants.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Have no idea. I found this chart.


I think I stumbled on weed and hash back in the day that was every bit as strong as what I have now, but it sure did not happen regularly. MUCH more available these days in the high ranges.  Do they even sell brick weed any more?

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> If it’s offensive it’s probably true. -Tosh


What happened to Tosh, does he have a show still or did they kill him off too?


----------



## stain (Apr 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Stain , yer killing me
> 
> did you use Head Country bbq sauce?….you do know that Head Country is made right there in Ponca City
> 
> ...


Used the dry rib rub on it and sauce when it hits the table. If you need an extra kick. I don't use much sauce any more. It don't like me. It taste great on its own without the sauce....

You have enough time if you leave now to get here for dinner. C mon!!!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2022)

If anyone wants that stoney Panama red I have like 1k seeds from the late 90’s. Every plant I grew from it is herm. The weed is fluffy. It’s definitely not “top shelf” genetics.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> What happened to Tosh, does he have a show still or did they kill him off too?


I haven’t seen him in years now. I stopped paying for cable I think around 2011.


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2022)

Oops .... Please forgive my comment about our governor....I forgot where I was. I edited.   Broke the rules about no politics.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I haven’t seen him in years now. I stopped paying for cable I think around 2011.


Alas my wife refuses to give up cable , but can I ask how you get by without it, what service or devices do you use to get your streaming services ?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Oops .... Please forgive my comment about our governor....I forgot where I was.


I was going to dock you but realized quickly I have no super powers LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I haven’t seen him in years now. I stopped paying for cable I think around 2011.


He was funny at times but then again he played up to the Happy people never saying if he drank the koolaide


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you got a good recipe for pizza dough?
> 
> it’s all about the crust for me and pizza


I like thin and crispy.  To get it right, it almost more about a VERY hot oven.  Pizza ovens can run 600-900 degrees and have stone like floor crust rests on.  I never found a pizza stone in regular oven that would duplicate.  Friend had a rather expensive Dukane grill that cooked great ones in just a few minutes.

As to thicker chicago type crusts, I have recipes, but dont make those kinds.  I fake it at home using metal cookie sheets in a hot oven, with a little corn meal as a non stick on the metal.  Round pizza pans with an edge seem to trap steam under neath messing with the crispiness in my opinion, which may or may not be correct.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 23, 2022)

stain said:


> Used the dry rib rub on it and sauce when it hits the table. If you need an extra kick. I don't use much sauce any more. It don't like me. It taste great on its own without the sauce....
> 
> You have enough time if you leave now to get here for dinner. C mon!!!


I dont want to brag or anything but I got the same thing on my PSATs as former President  George Bush did.
BBQ sauce ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I like thin and crispy.  To get it right, it almost more about a VERY hot oven.  Pizza ovens can run 600-900 degrees and have stone like floor crust rests on.  I never found a pizza stone in regular oven that would duplicate.  Friend had a rather expensive Dukane grill that cooked great ones in just a few minutes.
> 
> As to thicker chicago type crusts, I have recipes, but dont make those kinds.  I fake it at home using metal cookie sheets in a hot oven, with a little corn meal as a non stick on the metal.  Round pizza pans with an edge seem to trap steam under neath messing with the crispiness in my opinion, which may or may not be correct.
> 
> Bubba




you got that right on the heat 

I like a crunchy crust and good finish on the bottom

we bought a pizza stone and leave the pie on the stone for a few extra minutes to make sure the bottom is done

we like the corn meal too and a pinch or two of sea salt


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I smoked my first joint in 71 ( Im 67)


 1969 for me. It did nothing to me.  Several other "attempts" with folks who I know knew what good weed was, nothing.  Then one day......it worked! 

Bubba


----------



## stain (Apr 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I wish I had the genetics of the one and only pound of Jamaican Red root Kali I ever had. Out of the entire pound, there might have been two dozen seeds. 25% of those seeds were twice the size of normal seeds.
> I was just a kid, living at home, but I built a grow room under the stairs and grew a couple of 'em to about two feet tall. When they got past their first set of double leaves, they went to three, five, seven, etc., all the way to 17 leaf clusters. Long and skinny. Beautiful.
> Big brother came home from college and clued Mom in on the fact that they weren't fancy tomato plants, so she gave the hydro tank a shot of bleach. Bye, bye, my beautiful plants.


Similar thing happened to me. Mine was the RKS in 84. Dad found the plants after seeing me take water jugs across the road. One huge water leaf would get me so stoned. I cried for days. (the beating was nothing compared to not having the plants) Miss them seeds. Big as popcorn seeds, striped like a zebra.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve only had icky shine then I guess…


yes, it can be done awfully fine.

Bubba


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Alas my wife refuses to give up cable , but can I ask how you get by without it, what service or devices do you use to get your streaming services ?


-Bittorrent and PirateBay with a portable hard drive plugged in the TV if we gotta have it. 
-Netflix split account with family
-2 over the air antennas mounted on my eaves for 55 local channels
-thrift stores for 1$ VHS DVD or LaserDisc movies, also cassette, LP, and CD. 

This keeps me and my family plenty entertained.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep yep , we buy the bread mix
> 
> and we use the Kitchen Aid with the dough hook for mixing
> 
> ...


Sometimes, with smaller batches, I find the hook just makes the blob go in a circle. So I used the paddle like one.
Guess I should make a bigger dough ball, but I like to do a smaller batch that makes 2  10inch pies. (if its just me)



Bubba


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> He was funny at times but then again he played up to the Happy people never saying if he drank the koolaide


He seemed like he probably had a giant gaping butthole but because he specifically kept it to himself I never really held it against him. You can be weird or even flamboyant, just don’t tell everyone how great your sexual preference is. No one wants to hear it. Huell Howser or Rip Taylor come to mind. Obviously gay but not a topic of their discussions. Those kinda people are normal IMHO, not mentally challenged.


----------



## boo (Apr 23, 2022)

buy a classic car, you'll not be watching too much tv...they tend to keep you busy...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> 1969 for me. It did nothing to me.  Several other "attempts" with folks who I know knew what good weed was, nothing.  Then one day......it worked!
> 
> Bubba


Same here. My best friend came out to the woods and fired up a really stinky cigarette (joint). He gets the Yogi Bear grins. Did nothing for me. Next day, same thing with different weed. Same effect; none.
Third day, his younger brother comes out with a small chunk of blond Lebanese hash. That was the ticket! I still believed in God back then, and I prayed I'd never come down. I could get high on weed after that.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I think I stumbled on weed and hash back in the day that was every bit as strong as what I have now, but it sure did not happen regularly. MUCH more available these days in the high ranges.  Do they even sek\ll brick weed any more?
> 
> Bubba


Funny a buddy of mine went to Jamaica and scored some weed. He told the guy he would have a probem  finding weed this bad  in NY


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you got that right on the heat
> 
> I like a crunchy crust and good finish on the bottom
> 
> ...


I want this Wolf brand oven so bad.  I only need there smallest one, 30 some odd inches.  Its 5 grand, but those big red knobs are too cool.

bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I want this Wolf brand oven so bad.  I only need there smallest one, 30 some odd inches.  Its 5 grand, but those big red knobs are too cool.
> 
> bubba


thats just the stove add a 3k vented hood with that


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2022)

Hippie is always there to keep me and Hopper in line.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Hippie is always there to keep me and Hopper in line.


That's what ya keep me around for!


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's what ya keep me around for!


Yup


----------



## boo (Apr 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I want this Wolf brand oven so bad.  I only need there smallest one, 30 some odd inches.  Its 5 grand, but those big red knobs are too cool.
> 
> bubba


that's why I went with Viking...red knobs are pretty but Wolf doesn't do anything my Viking does...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2022)

Whoops. I thought I was in a different thread.
Sorry guys. My old ass needs to pay attention to the thread I'm in 
Although I do look forward to Hippie spanking me.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Whoops. I thought I was in a different thread.
> Sorry guys. My old ass needs to pay attention to the thread I'm in
> Although I do look forward to Hippie spanking me.


sons of Sodom and Gomorrah .....


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 23, 2022)

Amazing what men will do ...


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> thats just the stove add a 3k vented hood with that


Fortunately, or unfortunately My kitchen has a floor above it, so way more trouble to vent out than I'm going to.
So, that leaves me with (and most have this option built in) recirculating filter setup, which can be done considerably cheaper.

I still work full time and am now a little past my full retirement age, so social security will turn on soon, can still work full time no penalty.  That is going to get this place all the bells and buzzers I want before I stop working.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Whoops. I thought I was in a different thread.
> Sorry guys. My old ass needs to pay attention to the thread I'm in
> Although I do look forward to Hippie spanking me.


I always say that I could sure use a good azz kicking....stolen line from My Cousin Vinny.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

boo said:


> that's why I went with Viking...red knobs are pretty but Wolf doesn't do anything my Viking does...


I've got just over 30 inches, I dont think they made one that small.  Well, without major kitchen re do. My friends is way bigger, it does everything I need, and I lot I probably dont.  His kitchen is part of a great room, so he can fit the big one.

Boo, are you saying Viking was less $$$? Maybe I better look again.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 294753


That's... (*sob*) beyootiful...


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Alas my wife refuses to give up cable , but can I ask how you get by without it, what service or devices do you use to get your streaming services ?


Satellite.  Far better than cable***

***We had cable at first... resulting in double-images (later found to be water in the cables.)

Ummm... Mebbe you guys are thinkin' _pirate_, and I am thinkin' _equipment_...


----------



## boo (Apr 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I've got just over 30 inches, I dont think they made one that small.  Well, without major kitchen re do. My friends is way bigger, it does everything I need, and I lot I probably dont.  His kitchen is part of a great room, so he can fit the big one.
> 
> Boo, are you saying Viking was less $$$? Maybe I better look again.
> 
> Bubba


I bought my 5 burner viking for 4500 delivered to my kitchen...I found it to be the best value for my needs...the oven does far more than I need...


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I bought my 5 burner viking for 4500 delivered to my kitchen...I found it to be the best value for my needs...the oven does far more than I need...


How wide is that puppy?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I use that to blow the covers off... Bubba



I would except for the mess...............



boo said:


> buy a classic car, you'll not be watching too much tv...they tend to keep you busy...



Made so that they are easy to work on, because you have to regularly.



Unca Walt said:


> That's... (*sob*) beyootiful...



And yet so sad...............


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

For some reason, I thought Viking was more the Commercial type, with some dual purpose, but 30-32 inches is usually too small.  The smallest Wolf is 30"  and size was a major factor....besides the knobs.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Satellite.  Far better than cable***
> 
> ***We had cable at first... resulting in double-images (later found to be water in the cables.)
> 
> Ummm... Mebbe you guys are thinkin' _pirate_, and I am thinkin' _equipment_...


Cable's gotten better around here in the last 20 years. Used to be, if a cat backed up and pissed on the pole, the cable went out.
We switched to dish. It was fun during the winter, standing on a 8' step ladder with a broom in hand to dust the snow of of it, or beat the ice off the tree branches that had been weighed down and now were blocking the signal.
Back to cable. Comcast sucks, but they're the only game in town. I rarely use the box. I prefer the stuff I can get off of my Roku.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

Just looked at one, yup they have it even at flipping Best Buy for crying out loud.  I'll see what that thing looks like.
Thanks for the tip Boo!


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Cable's gotten better around here in the last 20 years. Used to be, if a cat backed up and pissed on the pole, the cable went out.
> We switched to dish. It was fun during the winter, standing on a 8' step ladder with a broom in hand to dust the snow of of it, or beat the ice off the tree branches that had been weighed down and now were blocking the signal.
> Back to cable. Comcast sucks, but they're the only game in town. I rarely use the box. I prefer the stuff I can get off of my Roku.


Thats what I do. Rokus are cheap.  They work well.  What's not to like? That gives you access even to fabulous furry freak bros......they need to do a new season.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2022)

Before cable was available here I got one of those 10' satellite dishes.  I got it before they started censoring things.  The things I saw......porn from other countries.  All kinds of underground stuff......the best was they used to carry fights that you had to go to arenas and pay to watch....I got them in my living room.  

Cutting and hanging a Cindy 99 x Donkey Butter.  Great sativa and yields great.  

Another windy fargin day here. Will it ever stop......


----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that is it , that is Rosso’s Famous Pizza Dough Recipe!
> 
> thanks to my Friend Freeheeler!…good to see you Amigo!




Is Rosso still with us ...


----------



## boo (Apr 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> How wide is that puppy?
> [/QUOTE
> 36" wide bubba...I had to wait for 4  or 5 months due to "covid"...it's a great unit but I wouldn't buy it again due to non removable pans under the burner...I replaced my dynasty which finally failed...now that was a heavy duty work horse...couldn't find anyone with knowledge to fix it so I was forced to get a new one...old vikings are far better than the new ones...on the whole, I like the unit especially with the wok, 19,000 btu's on 2 burners gets the wok hot fast...I have a huge stainless ventahood on top that will lift a cat off the counter...


----------



## boo (Apr 23, 2022)

gray, I have 5 vehicles that are start and drive but even then I'm always tweaking them...tore the carb off of elvis yesterday...he's my favorite for cruising...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

I can just see the Neighbors watching you drive by and saying " there 's that Nasty Bad man from up the street in his loud cars " LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I can just see the Neighbors watching you drive by and saying " there 's that Nasty Bad man from up the street in his loud cars " LOL


Probably listens to that Rock and Roll !


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 23, 2022)

boo said:


> gray, I have 5 vehicles that are start and drive but even then I'm always tweaking them...tore the carb off of elvis yesterday...he's my favorite for cruising...View attachment 294806



Kool!  That should keep you busy tinkering!



joeb631a said:


> Probably listens to that Rock and Roll !



If the old vibrator radio works...............  

The flags on Evis's rear deck suggest he is mostly listening to the loud petal.


----------



## boo (Apr 23, 2022)

The flags on Evis's rear deck suggest he is mostly listening to the loud petal. 

observant man, most would have no idea as to what those flags meant...first year for the big block...4 speed and a bench seat makes for a sweet ride...add in the bluetooth and pandora is my friend...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

Sometimes you feel like the ant
Sometimes ya dont LOL


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2022)

Worked on the boat after cutting down a plant.  Trailer backs much better with an extension.
I can back a short trailer but my son in law is hopeless... With the extension he can back it into a parking space.  To windy today so I just made him practice.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Worked on the boat after cutting down a plant.  Trailer backs much better with an extension.
> I can back a short trailer but my son in law is hopeless... With the extension he can back it into a parking space.  To windy today so I just made him practice.


I feel so sorry for the guy, it would be like reliving my Dad teaching me to drive

But remember I still lovs you pute


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Worked on the boat after cutting down a plant.  Trailer backs much better with an extension.
> I can back a short trailer but my son in law is hopeless... With the extension he can back it into a parking space.  To windy today so I just made him practice.


Some home work for him to watch


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 23, 2022)

boo said:


> The flags on Evis's rear deck suggest he is mostly listening to the loud petal. observant man, most would have no idea as to what those flags meant...first year for the big block...4 speed and a bench seat makes for a sweet ride...add in the bluetooth and pandora is my friend...







__





						song shes so fine my 409 at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com
				




Chinese symbol for taxes...............


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

we are making pizza


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

boo said:


> The flags on Evis's rear deck suggest he is mostly listening to the loud petal.
> 
> observant man, most would have no idea as to what those flags meant...first year for the big block...4 speed and a bench seat makes for a sweet ride...add in the bluetooth and pandora is my friend...


The great deal of that era car with big blocks were very basic, bench seat, no A/C etc. It was about putting so many of the engines in passenger cars for NASCAR, and various Super Stock drag racing classes. Of course if you had the bucks to buy it new, you could tick whatever boxes and take delivery.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we are making pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Now I want make one....

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 23, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Nice! Now I want make one....
> 
> Bubba


Extra pepperoni, please!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 23, 2022)

Can anyone tell me what this is? I thought it was a red mulberry but I haven’t seen any fruit and the leaves are really starting to look different this spring. More of a sycamore look now.


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2022)

I love Italian...had stromboli last night.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2022)

Fig ?




Here's one not to grow in your front yard 


*Hibiscus cannabinus L.




*


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we are making pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at you. It looks awesome


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we are making pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yall did a good job on that pizza. I told my momma that her bread started a whole conversation on the MP page and that her bread got a lot of likes and good comments. i think that put her in the mood to do some baking. She had a ladies lunch today to celebrate one of their birthdays. I went by prior to the lunch to drop off meals on wheels and a birthday plant for her friend (thyme not cannabis). She gave me these eclairs she just made this morning to take home. I also had a bunch of folks at my house eating today but they are all gone now and we just finished it yum yum yum. I’m gonna tell her she got a lot more likes on the MP page so she will make me some More of my childhood favorites


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 24, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is? I thought it was a red mulberry but I haven’t seen any fruit and the leaves are really starting to look different this spring. More of a sycamore look now.View attachment 294836
> View attachment 294837


It looks like a fig to me too.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It looks like a fig to me too.


Yep, but still something different


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or find the contact position number 75 from the Kama Sutra


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

A generation that grows up being taught to hate their country will not defend their country and will end up losing their country. As is often said, be careful what you wish for because you just might get it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yall did a good job on that pizza. I told my momma that her bread started a whole conversation on the MP page and that her bread got a lot of likes and good comments. i think that put her in the mood to do some baking. She had a ladies lunch today to celebrate one of their birthdays. I went by prior to the lunch to drop off meals on wheels and a birthday plant for her friend (thyme not cannabis). She gave me these eclairs she just made this morning to take home. I also had a bunch of folks at my house eating today but they are all gone now and we just finished it yum yum yum. I’m gonna tell her she got a lot more likes on the MP page so she will make me some More of my childhood favorites View attachment 294841






you are killing me!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> Fig ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I bought a couple packs of these to plant in my front yard this spring

Cleome


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you are killing me!


I actually knew you would love this for breakfast while I was eating it. Have a great Sunday big


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It looks like a fig to me too.


I sure hope it’s a fig! That would be awesome. I love them and had a tree growing up. It’s like liquid brown sugar.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I actually knew you would love this for breakfast while I was eating it. Have a great Sunday big





oh thanks a lot!…that really helps….here I am eating fecking cookies and staring at chocolate eclairs….sometimes life ain’t fair I tell yas!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yall did a good job on that pizza. I told my momma that her bread started a whole conversation on the MP page and that her bread got a lot of likes and good comments. i think that put her in the mood to do some baking. She had a ladies lunch today to celebrate one of their birthdays. I went by prior to the lunch to drop off meals on wheels and a birthday plant for her friend (thyme not cannabis). She gave me these eclairs she just made this morning to take home. I also had a bunch of folks at my house eating today but they are all gone now and we just finished it yum yum yum. I’m gonna tell her she got a lot more likes on the MP page so she will make me some More of my childhood favorites View attachment 294841


Mom looking for a stepson?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2022)

Diet is getting torpedoed again today. Taking the Old Hen out to her favorite restaurant for her 68th birthday. Gotta stuff a buffalo burger down my gaping maw, along with some onion rings.
 From now to the middle of September is my favorite time of the year. She's now TWO YEARS OLDER than me, and I never let her forget it. I've been known to stop strangers in the street just to tell 'em how she ripped me right off my Momma's tit and dragged me to the alter. The ultimate cougar!

Glad she's the good natured type or she'd have killed me in my sleep years ago.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Mom looking for a stepson?


I’m sure she would take you in.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m sure she would take you in.





with those chocolate eclairs I am sure the line would be very long!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

Public Service Announcemet . Please act responsibly..


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Diet is getting torpedoed again today. Taking the Old Hen out to her favorite restaurant for her 68th birthday. Gotta stuff a buffalo burger down my gaping maw, along with some onion rings.
> From now to the middle of September is my favorite time of the year. She's now TWO YEARS OLDER than me, and I never let her forget it. I've been known to stop strangers in the street just to tell 'em how she ripped me right off my Momma's tit and dragged me to the alter. The ultimate cougar!
> 
> Glad she's the good natured type or she'd have killed me in my sleep years ago.


Still not too late proceed with caution...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 294935
> Public Service Announcemet . Please act responsibly..


Reminds me of the time that I bought my first brand new, nobody ever owned her but me Harley. I was in love. Paid cash for her, too. The Old Hen, after a couple of weeks of watching me drool over the scooter on a daily basis says, "I think you love that bike more than you do me."
I said, "Nope, but in a way, yep. If you needed an operation to save your life and the only way I could pay for it was to sell the bike, she'd be gone in a heartbeat. Now, if I came home tomorrow and you said that it was either the Harley or you, I'd ask you what you wanted, paper or plastic?"
She got the idea.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)

I’ve got another bird **** freebie tree. It’s a few years old now. I covered it with a literal ton of soil, and ran it over at least 20 times when rolling my hill for compaction. It just kept coming up. I believed it was a carob tree last year when it was smaller. Today I gave it a little water and potting soil love, and noticed it has a terminating leaf. My research led me to believe carob’s did not have terminating leaves on their branches.

At the end of the season last year I inspected it and it had a very Citrus type smell when crushing the leaves in your hand. I was very intrigued. If it was citrus it would surely die as we see low 20 degree F temps in winter, we are in an elevated no citrus zone, and it’s on a north facing hill behind a fence and doesn’t get sun until after noon. 

What say yee?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

Dear Ann Landers,
You are my last resort and I have no where to turn to . I am heart broken and dont know what to do.
My Wife of 7 years had started to change. I noticed She has become more secretive.I notice her going to work dressing way less conservative than usual. I notice phone calls coming in at all hours. She always goes in another room . She has started to go" Out with the girls " and coming home far later than is reasonable. I am crushed and besides my self. I ask her what she did last night and She gives me curt and short replies  with added sarcasm .I am so distraught and unsure of my future .I just could not stand it any more and was bursting with apprehension so I decided to spy on her. Feeling scared and so so guilty I hid in the garage where I could see who was bringing her home so late and out of sorts. As I was kneeling behind my 2018 Fatboy I noticed a little oil drip from the gear box .Should  I try to change the gasket my self or is it a bring it back to the dealer job.
Thank  You


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)

The branches of the other tree look too “woody” to be fig and the leaves don’t have that distinct fuzz I remember but there is one way to test I can snap a leaf off and look for that white milk.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I’ve got another bird **** freebie tree. It’s a few years old now. I covered it with a literal ton of soil, and ran it over at least 20 times when rolling my hill for compaction. It just kept coming up. I believed it was a carob tree last year when it was smaller. Today I gave it a little water and potting soil love, and noticed it has a terminating leaf. My research led me to believe carob’s did not have terminating leaves on their branches.
> 
> At the end of the season last year I inspected it and it had a very Citrus type smell when crushing the leaves in your hand. I was very intrigued. If it was citrus it would surely die as we see low 20 degree F temps in winter, we are in an elevated no citrus zone, and it’s on a north facing hill behind a fence and doesn’t get sun until after noon.
> 
> ...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 294938


Looking at this I’m positive it’s a poison ivysumac dogwood ashbirtchmagnolia

I’m certain of it


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)

I studied plants in college and where I live I come across so many specialized plants that I have a hard time identifying. I live in a special little place.

this morning I cut these “weeds” out while cleaning up my yard and had to stop and wonder if I just killed the new evolved version of something 

Plumeria Bean hybrid? Uhhhh wat






This is totally a snapdragon crossed with thistle.  joking but maybe not


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 294939


The guy on the plane and all those like him deserve a Mike Tyson welcome  experience


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I studied plants in college and where I live I come across so many specialized plants that I have a hard time identifying. I live in a special little place.
> 
> this morning I cut these “weeds” out while cleaning up my yard and had to stop and wonder if I just killed the new evolved version of something
> View attachment 294940
> View attachment 294941


 I  would smoke it ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I studied plants in college and where I live I come across so many specialized plants that I have a hard time identifying. I live in a special little place.
> 
> this morning I cut these “weeds” out while cleaning up my yard and had to stop and wonder if I just killed the new evolved version of something
> 
> ...


Maybe Ajuga decumbens


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe Ajuga decumbens


Vey close but definitely different. The thistle pod and separated individual purple flower is new to me. I’m used to this one.


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

^^^That is a Russian Thistle.  I hate them.  They grow everywhere around here.  They turn in to tumble weeds.


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

Afternoon everybody.  Been in the grow all day.  Just finished......Cut down a Lemon Betty and hung it to dry for a dry trim.  Pretty fade on this lady so I took a picture of her.






She is Lemon Betty and I stink....she is a dank one.


----------



## boo (Apr 24, 2022)

you need to enter those flowers in the bud of the month contest...


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

boo said:


> you need to enter those flowers in the bud of the month contest...


Thanks Boo, but I don't do that anymore.  The thrill is gone and I have won my fair share....let somebody else do it. Ha ha .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon everybody.  Been in the grow all day.  Just finished......Cut down a Lemon Betty and hung it to dry for a dry trim.  Pretty fade on this lady so I took a picture of her.
> 
> View attachment 294947
> 
> ...


You are right. She’s beautiful


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You are right. She’s beautiful




and she is an excellent smoke


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and she is an excellent smoke


That’s the one you told me about big. I remember looking for it already. It’s on my short list for my next grow


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)

I just went through every picture in BPOTM like 3 times. Imagine the party we could have if we all got together to eat food and smoke our herbs. I voted for the snocaine. Now I wanna try it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I just went through every picture in BPOTM like 3 times. Imagine the party we could have if we all got together to eat food and smoke our herbs. I voted for the snocaine. Now I wanna try it


Yes I want to come to that party


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I just went through every picture in BPOTM like 3 times. Imagine the party we could have if we all got together to eat food and smoke our herbs. I voted for the snocaine. Now I wanna try it


Boo said that snocaine was some good smoke


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

I could smoke a large animal ! your choice of animal !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I could smoke a large animal ! your choice of animal !






does this one meet the size requirement?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I could smoke a large animal ! your choice of animal !


Maybe deer loins, or some tri tips…or a big fat juicy grass fed 5lb prime beef rib Spencer cut. I’ve got a butcher that knows cows like I know marijuana.  Much like herb, he sniffs the cow to ensure it ha…

I’m just fkn around


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 294976
> 
> does this one meet the size requirement?


kinda small more like a elk size beast


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> kinda small more like a elk size beast


I could zoom in really big


----------



## boo (Apr 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I could zoom in really big


joe's heard that before...


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

.......PEYTON PLACE


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

To e continued.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2022)

Precipitating like dispensing urine out of traditional cowboy footwear. Hasn't slowed up in the last two hours. Bet the creek's coming up, big time.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)

I’m watching one of the best movies with a very very tasty beer

I have a funny story about crispin glover. He’s such a strange person.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

Im just here for the pizza pie


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

boo said:


> joe's heard that before...





 nice italian girl for you ...


----------



## boo (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

the truth...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

Im cashin in my chips good night kids!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 24, 2022)

Nighty night


----------



## boo (Apr 24, 2022)

me too, I'm outta here folks...


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2022)

Me to.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 25, 2022)

How is it I drank a large beer (something I don’t normally do) and I’m not even remotely tired

My days are 18/6. I’m secretly Amish . Or a vegging weed plant


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 25, 2022)

I predict the DJIA NASDAQ & S&P500 are gonna dive tomorrow.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 294754


Now that is a man's man!


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 25, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I’ve got another bird **** freebie tree. It’s a few years old now. I covered it with a literal ton of soil, and ran it over at least 20 times when rolling my hill for compaction. It just kept coming up. I believed it was a carob tree last year when it was smaller. Today I gave it a little water and potting soil love, and noticed it has a terminating leaf. My research led me to believe carob’s did not have terminating leaves on their branches.
> 
> At the end of the season last year I inspected it and it had a very Citrus type smell when crushing the leaves in your hand. I was very intrigued. If it was citrus it would surely die as we see low 20 degree F temps in winter, we are in an elevated no citrus zone, and it’s on a north facing hill behind a fence and doesn’t get sun until after noon.
> 
> ...


Well, I kin tellya one thang fer shore:  That ain't no citrus tree.  And it aint "poisy idy" <--My grandling's term for the itchy-vine.  

If they put me up agin the wall for Truth or Die, I would guess it was a carob tree.  My second, distant guess: cinnamon tree.   

There are several strains of cinnamon trees with slightly different leaves, and will grow straggly like that if left to themselves.






But my money is on carob. Lookit this leaf:


----------



## ness (Apr 25, 2022)

Hello Old Farts Club.  Up early waiting on the Sun so, I can finish up my green house.  It's 63 F out and wondering how low the Tem can get for a marijuana plant.  The temperature is support to go down tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 25, 2022)

I got pics somewhere on my old laptop showing a little plant I deliberately left out one fall with four inches of snow built up around its base.
Once they're established, they can take a lot of cold.


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Snowed last night. Most has already melted.  Good O'l Colo weather.  Hair cut and my usual walk are on tap today.  Should be a nice easy going day unless a gremlin pops up.

Guess I will turn on the news and get pissed off.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 25, 2022)

" Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy."  : Unknown Electrician


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> " Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street with a bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are sexy."  : Unknown Electrician


Oh come on Man
I know you had to say that LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I got pics somewhere on my old laptop showing a little plant I deliberately left out one fall with four inches of snow built up around its base.
> Once they're established, they can take a lot of cold.






couple years ago…….Snow Leopard…..appropriately named eh

we just shook the snow off and the sun came out next day and the plant was harvested that week…good smoke














entire garden got hammered….


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> couple years ago…….Snow Leopard…..appropriately named eh
> 
> we just shook the snow off and the sun came out next day and the plant was harvested that week…good smoke
> 
> ...





The Horror....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Oh come on Man
> I know you had to say that LOL


Ive seen those bald headed topless beer gut women in South Georgia walking around. He just lives in the wto g part of town to miss such sites


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

Im still Dirty Sexy


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ive seen those bald headed topless beer gut women in South Georgia walking around. He just lives in the wto g part of town to miss such sites


Story of my life ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ive seen those bald headed topless beer gut women in South Georgia walking around. He just lives in the wto g part of town to miss such sites


I forgot about the backwards Georgian Strip clubs


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I forgot about the backwards Georgian Strip clubs


not only a sly dog but a roaming one ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

Meet my 1st wife in one


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> not only a sly dog but a roaming one ....


Momma did not raise no foo


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Meet my 1st wife in one


Did She put up a fight or become putty in your hands ?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Did She put up a fight or become putty in your hands ?


Lets just say wild wet ride LOL


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 25, 2022)

Wiki is such a joke  

can anyone confirm this for me?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

She drove the car way to fast and spilled her beer at every turn of the wheel.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

Eat More Cinnamin


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Wiki is such a joke
> 
> can anyone confirm this for me?View attachment 295079






i will pass on the carob but yes on the egg salad sammich for breakfast


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Momma did not raise no foo


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

and that’s a wrap


OFF TO THE SALT MINES!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

Hey Walt an easy grow lite 
Mars Hydro Hydroline12 LED Hydroponics Growing System (mars-hydro.com)


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 25, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Wiki is such a joke
> can anyone confirm this for me? FAKE


Weakness of a totally open medium.  They smell a lot like cocoa.  

In fact, when I wuz in the Orient, learning the 112 ways of making love, the 9 ways known only to the Emperor, and the 4 ways not even known to him... 

I noted the denizens over there had a pastry stuffed with _almost_ chocolat. Delicious. Found out what the chacolatey stuffin was.  Carob.

You can buy carob powder in sooper markets.  Yummy and good for you.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and that’s a wrap
> 
> 
> OFF TO THE SALT MINES!
> ...


I like those things with a tad of olive oil poured in them.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2022)

it is in the end all about the feet


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 25, 2022)

patwi said:


> it is in the end all about the feet


Six down, three across?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Weakness of a totally open medium.  They smell a lot like cocoa.
> 
> In fact, when I wuz in the Orient, learning the 112 ways of making love, the 9 ways known only to the Emperor, and the 4 ways not even known to him...
> 
> ...


Were there women involved in your Orient adventure?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 25, 2022)

I made donuts with my daughter and they are much better home made then pancake mix. 










Now I got to figure out how to make Bavarian filling and get it inside mini donuts


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 25, 2022)

When my daughter was little, I tried to get her interested in cooking/baking with me. She was more interested in eating what I made. 
How old is your little sweetie?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 25, 2022)

She’s 3. We have a blast. She has her own mini kitchen she wanted for her bday so we have tea parties and I order food from her kitchen and pay with real money that she puts in her piggy bank


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I made donuts with my daughter and they are much better home made then pancake mix. View attachment 295089
> View attachment 295090
> View attachment 295091
> 
> ...


They look great and delicious memory making at its best


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Were there women involved in your Orient adventure?


Well, just put aside there is no way I would want to come home with Chinese Jockey Short Dragons, and just consider I am a romantic, straight-arrow softie.  Read *The Cadet* <-- 88% of the respondents say they cried for happy and/or for sad reading it.

So let us look at the other side of it.

I noticed a discreet folded card on the table in my room.  It read that it was understood that Westerners may be hesitant to seek female companionship and that they would provide it, if I desired.

I had just come from where I saw girls for sale (I can explain where they come from another time).  I felt so sorry for them. So very sad.

Then the doorbell rang, and when I answered it, there was a pretty girl standing there and she asked me if I wanted her to stay the night.

Dweibuchi, kushr meiyou.  <-- A polite "no".

So, yeah... there were women.  My Beautiful Red Witch has that folded card in an album somewhere.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 25, 2022)

You were just afraid of that spell your wife put on you that would make your balls fall off.


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2022)

Hair cut accomplished.  Glad to get the mop off of my head.  Jacuzzi time.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 25, 2022)

I think I definitely have a fig, white milk and the leaves are starting to feel scratchy.

awesome, these do not have invasive roots if I remember right, so I can plant this anywhere. I need to look into that. The one we had growing up was in the middle of the yard but I don’t remember a root ball lifting the soil like the mulberries.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 25, 2022)

Looking like they are invasive root systems. That’s too bad. I’ll have to banish it to end of the property where my 3” irrigation drain line is. My dad did a lot of manicuring to the one we had to keep it on the ground. I don’t feel like keeping up with another tree. I’ll just be happy if I can yank off some free fruit.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You were just afraid of that spell your wife put on you that would make your balls fall off.


I bet his wife is standing right over his head with the rolling pin reading as he types too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

patwi said:


> it is in the end all about the feet





and sometimes it’s all about the bass , not the treble , not the treble


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 25, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Looking like they are invasive root systems. That’s too bad. I’ll have to banish it to end of the property where my 3” irrigation drain line is. My dad did a lot of manicuring to the one we had to keep it on the ground. I don’t feel like keeping up with another tree. I’ll just be happy if I can yank off some free fruit.



And hardy.  A green fig tree blew down on our block and it just re-rooted where the limbs touched the ground and kept growing.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 25, 2022)

Ripped apart the pond skimmer again , crawled down inside the slimy underbelly of the cutout opening and unbolted all the cap bolts and remove it, Then scrubbed all the scum off the rubber bottom around the hole , oh joy what fun. All of this while being down on my bad knee and the other leg swing in the dirty pond water with the fishes .All cleaned , resealed and bolted down now 24 hrs to dry again. If this does not work I my have to pay a guy (hate those words.
I almost could not get back out of pond and wife wanted to call the Fire dept /


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## ness (Apr 26, 2022)

Morning up before the Sun.  Might get some rain today.  Enjoying my coffee wishing I had a bowl or two.  In two weeds the blueberry auto that Cartman gifted me will be 8 weeks May the 11th.  I don't know if they will be ready, or they will run two or three more weeks.  Time will tell.  Have a wonderful day Old Farts.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 26, 2022)

Morning everyone ✌


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You were just afraid of that spell your wife put on you that would make your balls fall off.



Old GI Story:
Guy comes back to camp after a round with one of the local honeys.  Wakes up in the morning to go take a leak, and screams!

His buds come running, and see that his courting tackle has turned violently green!  

They rush him to the aid station, then the hospital.  None of the doctors know what it is.

He goes to the local *m*edicine *d*ude in the ville.  The MD takes one look at it, smiles and says,

*"No problem, in..."*

The guy jumps up for joy.

*"..three days, it fall off."*


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 26, 2022)

Awright.  Here is one -- straight arrow true -- you will get a kick out of.  IT WASN'T ME!!

A cherry showed up at #### looking for the HQ group he was supposed to report to.  He sees four guys in a tent playing cards.  Walked over to them intending to ask directions...

But he got a staggering blow to normalcy when he got right up to them and noted that each of the card players sitting around the table had their marriage muttons in a beer can.

No, the punch line is not humor (in a way), but how the world is different once you have left Jackson Corners:  They were soaking their chancres, those naughty boys.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright.  Here is one -- straight arrow true -- you will get a kick out of.  IT WASN'T ME!!
> 
> A cherry showed up at #### looking for the HQ group he was supposed to report to.  He sees four guys in a tent playing cards.  Walked over to them intending to ask directions...
> 
> ...


Probably a worse feeling than laying in rice patties huh Walt.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 26, 2022)

More GI stuff:

Pacific Campaign, WWII:  

Four Marines were in a tent near the beach, sitting around a table playing pinochle.  

A soldier comes running up, shouting:

*"There's a force of 200 Japs landing on the beach a 100 yards away!!"*

The card players look at each other.

Finally, one Marine says, "Fukk it, I'll go -- I'm dummy this hand anyway."


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Old GI Story:
> Guy comes back to camp after a round with one of the local honeys.  Wakes up in the morning to go take a leak, and screams!
> 
> His buds come running, and see that his courting tackle has turned violently green!
> ...


Maybe Rosty will post those pictures


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Old GI Story:
> Guy comes back to camp after a round with one of the local honeys.  Wakes up in the morning to go take a leak, and screams!
> 
> His buds come running, and see that his courting tackle has turned violently green!
> ...





hey man , VD is nothing to clap about


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> More GI stuff:
> 
> Pacific Campaign, WWII:
> 
> ...


Kinda makes ya wonder what the sand crabs ate after the war.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Kinda makes ya wonder what the sand crabs ate after the war.


Hippies


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Kinda makes ya wonder what the sand crabs ate after the war.


This is why you don't want a draft.

This ain't right...


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

Morning. Dry as a bone here.  High fire danger warning over most of Eastern Colorado.  Better water everything down Big.

Routine day for me.  Same O'l same O'l.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning. Dry as a bone here.  High fire danger warning over most of Eastern Colorado.  Better water everything down Big.
> 
> Routine day for me.  Same O'l same O'l.




for sure…we have already has some close calls with prairie fires south of us

i have a few piles of brush I have been wanting to burn for a month now but we have been under a Red Flag warning all that time and it continues

on the good side of things , no worries about powdery mildew or bud rot around here


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

Yup, no pm with humidity at 10%.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2022)

I don't think you could start a fire here with snake and nape. More rain comin', too.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2022)

The stock market is on fire. So we got that goin for us.


----------



## boo (Apr 26, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> The stock market is on fire. So we got that goin for us.


it sure is, gotta be wise with where to put some assets...


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2022)

boo said:


> it sure is, gotta be wise with where to put some assets...


If one invests in Joe’s America one is blind to the thievery.


----------



## boo (Apr 26, 2022)

that's why I've circumnavigated any of joe's influences to the best of my ability...american owned business in China are giving some serious returns...if bought right, metals are a solid place to store funds...


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

Stock market is way overdue for an express elevator to h-ell IMO.  GOLD!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2022)

Housing bubble is about to pop, too. Lots of young folks that paid 275K for a 120K house will be underwater big time.


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

You are probably right Hippie.   I should sell my house and run for cover.  I am told my house is worth over .....well a lot more that it was when i built it 27 year ago.


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

One good thing as far as the value goes.....everybody wants to move here.  Way to many people though.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 26, 2022)

pute said:


> I am told my house is worth over .....well a lot more that it was when i built it 27 year ago.



Supply and Demand ... along with fiat monetary over printing


----------



## Patwi (Apr 26, 2022)

pute said:


> One good thing as far as the value goes.....everybody wants to move here.  Way to many people though.




Same here ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2022)

Invest in corn futures. Those blasted deer are eating 80# in six days. Gonna get worse when the mom's start dropping babies. Maybe I'll make a sign and sit by the offramp; "I will work for corn."


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Invest in corn futures. Those blasted deer are eating 80# in six days. Gonna get worse when the mom's start dropping babies. Maybe I'll make a sign and sit by the offramp; "I will work for corn."


Don't laugh, will be in Big demand when the worlds food supplies start to dwindle .
China and India will be eating most of it while we starve , paying US farmers not to grow so we are force to import from foreign nations again.
Who the fock wrote the playbill?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 26, 2022)

pute said:


> One good thing as far as the value goes.....everybody wants to move here.  Way to many people though.




not out here


less than 1 person per sq mile in our county and it’s dropping about 2% a year…nice eh!


----------



## boo (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Don't laugh, will be in Big demand when the worlds food supplies start to dwindle .
> China and India will be eating most of it while we starve , paying US farmers not to grow so we are force to import from foreign nations again.
> Who the fock wrote the playbill?


*** and his ilk are trying to sink the USS America...fuggem, a clean shot to the temple


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Don't laugh, will be in Big demand when the worlds food supplies start to dwindle .
> China and India will be eating most of it while we starve , paying US farmers not to grow so we are force to import from foreign nations again.
> Who the fock wrote the playbill?


Communists


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2022)

I swallowed my only silver filling. I got it when I was 12. I’m 38. 

Drill n fill time.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 26, 2022)

Edit: Store and grow wealth long term going forward? I'm a crypto bull


----------



## boo (Apr 26, 2022)

ammo, excellent investment for the future...kinda tough to club a man to death with a gold bar but it would be entertaining...


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2022)

2 fillings and no novocaine 

I’m kind of a badass.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Edit: Store and grow wealth long term going forward? I'm a crypto bull


I’m under the impression crypto is a scam created by crony socialists to steal labor. Being backed by nothing it’s a Ponzi scheme. The wealth in it will disappear, and when it does it’ll happen so fast…investors head will spin.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 26, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> 2 fillings and no novocaine
> 
> I’m kind of a badass.


That was me as a youngster.  Had this ancient Jewish dentist that drew up the Lidocaine or whatever they used back then and stuck the needle everywhere but in my gum next to the tooth and held me down when I tried to back away.  From then on it was no local anesthesia for many years and a lot of suffering.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 26, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I’m under the impression crypto is a scam created by crony socialists to steal labor. Being backed by nothing it’s a Ponzi scheme. The wealth in it will disappear, and when it does it’ll happen so fast…investors head will spin.


If anything is ever a socialist invention, it is the banking system which crypto does the opposite of.
We'll respectfully agree to disagree on this one, particularly on those cryptos that have real world applications and we can have another chat a few years down the line


----------



## Africanna (Apr 26, 2022)

patwi said:


> Supply and Demand ... along with fiat monetary over printing


Right.  The first full year the dollar wasn't tied to a set price of gold was 1972.  If only I'd invested in printing ink back then


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 26, 2022)

Africanna said:


> If anything is ever a socialist invention, it is the banking system which crypto does the opposite of.
> We'll respectfully agree to disagree on this one, particularly on those cryptos that have real world applications and we can have another chat a few years down the line




right on!

I was lucky and took a chance on BitCoin and got in under $450

ive been playing on house money for several years now

got some Etherium at $750

ive been into gold and silver since 2001


the US  fiat dollar and fractional reserve banking system that was set up on Jekyll Island back in 1913 is a Ponzi scheme and inflation has been the hidden tax on us all

BitCoin is a threat to the Central Bankers

audit the Fed!


----------



## Africanna (Apr 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> right on!
> 
> I was lucky and took a chance on BitCoin and got in under $450
> 
> ...


Nice , then you've done well to date.
BTC & ETH are a threat for sure imo.
And +1 on auditing the Fed and the Euro CB and...


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2022)

Africanna said:


> If anything is ever a socialist invention, it is the banking system which crypto does the opposite of.
> We'll respectfully agree to disagree on this one, particularly on those cryptos that have real world applications and we can have another chat a few years down the line


They say capitalism created the modern banking system but I just don’t believe that; capitalism just means you agree to conduct business with somebody it does not even imply profits. 

Socialism forces you to do things under the guise of something good. when you have a currency created around the basis of decentralization and that currency is put in use by entire governments and is taxed by them, then you know it’s not what they say it is. 

It was supposed to be a deregulated global currency …it’s clearly anything but that now.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2022)

Thanks to this thread went and got a bacon cheeseburger pizza for myself and a cheese pepperoni for the fam.


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2022)

I walk the line because you're mine. 

So, on my daily walk at the lake the Army Corp of Engineers was conducting annual Helo fire mitigation practice.  Helo would drop a bucket into the water from the lake and take off and dump as if fighting a fire.  Here is a picture.  






Treat to watch.  I have seen this the last 3 years.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2022)

pute said:


> I walk the line because you're mine.
> 
> So, on my daily walk at the lake the Army Corp of Engineers was conducting annual Helo fire mitigation practice.  Helo would drop a bucket into the water from the lake and take off and dump as if fighting a fire.  Here is a picture.
> 
> ...


He’s watering property the command sergeant recently bought


----------



## ness (Apr 27, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 295138


That bud looks like a fargin "_fu_-dragon" <-- Chinese other-world "good luck" dude.








PS:  I wuz borned in The Year Of The Dragon (1940) <-- And I have been the luckiest sumbitch I have ever seen.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Stock market is way overdue for an express elevator to h-ell IMO.  GOLD!


Slightly more complex.  Here in my 40-year operative plan:

Gold, silver*** in equal amounts.  PLUS: Copper pennies (lotsa). 

***Nothing wrong with silver rounds or bars, but my plan called for 3/4 of the silver to be in junk silver (old US coins, circulated or not is immaterial).

Absolutely zerio zerio zerio numismatics. In Times Of Trouble, they are worthless.  Buy a Kentucky Derby winner, sell a spavined mule.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Invest in corn futures. Those blasted deer are eating 80# in six days. Gonna get worse when the mom's start dropping babies. Maybe I'll make a sign and sit by the offramp; "I will work for corn."


I'll sit in yer cornfield wiv my ass-kickin' crossbow to remove some ungulates.

Here is the late Fuzzy giving it a sniff-spection.  That rattlesnake skin was big enough that I made two straps out of it.  That was the buzzer that bit me.








The stoopid snake immediately died of gastroenteritis...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

pute said:


> I walk the line because you're mine.
> 
> So, on my daily walk at the lake the Army Corp of Engineers was conducting annual Helo fire mitigation practice.  Helo would drop a bucket into the water from the lake and take off and dump as if fighting a fire.  Here is a picture.
> cu
> ...


I remember reading a story about a guy scuba diving or swimming in a wetsuit getting picked up in one of those buckets and found dead in the middle of an extinguished forest fire.
Man found hanging in burned tree in middle of fire not near water.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

On the scene of a *forest* fire in Southern California, fire officials discover the body of a man who was wearing a wet suit and complete SCUBA diving gear. An autopsy shows that the diver was not killed by fire, but by massive internal injuries.
*The body of a SCUBA diver found in a California forest ...*





www.truthorfiction.com/firediver/


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Looks like more fake news.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

More on the Morning news............ dot dot dash dot dot.......
I may have isolated the leak, details at 11:00


----------



## Africanna (Apr 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> On the scene of a *forest* fire in Southern California, fire officials discover the body of a man who was wearing a wet suit and complete SCUBA diving gear. An autopsy shows that the diver was not killed by fire, but by massive internal injuries.
> *The body of a SCUBA diver found in a California forest ...*
> 
> View attachment 295213
> ...


Same area they found the underwater astronaut


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Same area they found the underwater astronaut


Never heard that one


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Apr 27, 2022)

Did you know that a pizza is a real time pie chart as to how much pizza is left?


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

Like it or not it is time to move.  I've got s-hit to do.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Like it or not it is time to move.  I've got s-hit to do.





wait wait!

I have a question…


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

What?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 27, 2022)

SoCal is really going heavy on the sedatives in the water. I hate living in the capital of dumb people.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 295138
> 
> 
> View attachment 295137


That's badass


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

pute said:


> What?




aww cr ap , I forgot now


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

I will remind you later


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

pute said:


> I will remind you later





remind me of what?


can you come over and till my garden too?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> remind me of what?
> 
> 
> can you come over and till my garden too?


I'll be right over to rescue those tough little survivors and till it lol I would if I was anywhere closer then a 2 days drive lol


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> remind me of what?
> 
> 
> can you come over and till my garden too?


Farg you....she gives good head....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Did you know that a pizza is a real time pie chart as to how much pizza is left?


Or how much is now missing


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Are men becoming Pregnant becoming a reality?


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

Little dead in here today.....wake up!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Little dead in here today.....wake up!!!





no


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Are men becoming Pregnant becoming a reality?


No!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 295325


I have a better version of this LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 28, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I remember reading a story about a guy scuba diving or swimming in a wetsuit getting picked up in one of those buckets and found dead in the middle of an extinguished forest fire.
> Man found hanging in burned tree in middle of fire not near water.


Those stories (very old) are up there with the guy who put a suitcase in his driveway, knowing the local thieves would steal it.

The suitcase had a bobcat he's caught by one paw.  The only way to get the trap off was to close a suitcase around it.

The story ends with the thief's car running off the road a quarter mile on...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^^ You can always count on human nature.

I was helping a friend move from one tattoo shop to another. He had an old 'fridge that he didn't want to bring with him, so he set it out in the alley with a "free" sign on it. It sat there for a week. I pulled the sign off and put a "For Sale-$10" sign on it. It was gone that night.


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

Time for a walk.  Gotta get my 10,000 steps in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)

Dont you get tired from counting?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^Jealous you can't count that high?


----------



## Africanna (Apr 28, 2022)

Happy birthday Ann Margaret


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

I loved that gal ever since I saw her in a movie with Joe Namath called CC & Company. Movie sucked, but she sure was fine.
Opening song was by my favorite band, too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)

don’t forget to take your cal-mag and some zinc for the full entourage and synergistic effects


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t forget to take your cal-mag and some zinc for the full entourage and synergistic effects
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you do eat CalMag


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

Walk is done.   10,000 steps is about 3 miles for me.  Just did it.   Now, we have a member here (stain)  who wants some of my horseradish roots.  Gonna get busy and mail them to him.  Easy to do......just like mailing clones.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

She slapped that biotch in the face and surprised he didnt cry


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 28, 2022)

Wow I way over slept today building that new little habitat for Chomper wore me out yesterday and cal & mag for people i wonder if its the same as the stuff for the plants hhhmmm I swear by taking zinc it's been years since I've been actually sick and I take zinc anytime I'm around people who might be sick and once a week or so.... wonder what would happen if you dosed a plant with different small amounts of vitamins like mag ca and other human vitamins


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Wow I way over slept today building that new little habitat for Chomper wore me out yesterday and cal & mag for people i wonder if its the same as the stuff for the plants hhhmmm I swear by taking zinc it's been years since I've been actually sick and I take zinc anytime I'm around people who might be sick and once a week or so.... wonder what would happen if you dosed a plant with different small amounts of vitamins like mag ca and other human vitamins


I think I will stick to plant vitamins.


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

Care package mailed.   First for me......Horseradish!   Never say never.  Will be there Monday Stain.


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

it's not that we don't need the rain but I can't get back to my shop until it stops...girls need to be fed...


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 28, 2022)

pute said:


> I think I will stick to plant vitamins.


Yea I did a search was just curious same stuff just human pills probably different formula a and ingredients messes with the ph and I'm not messing with the ph in order to try it to experiment nope my water has plenty of minerals anyway having natural well water from 2 underground rivers intersecting old water witch doctor told me that when he found the location to drill turns out the water was very rich in minerals to a excess at times after heavy heavy rain the water turns a redish brownish color full of minerals and sediment from the river flowing faster really don't need any micro nutrients never had any of those plant deficiencies ever so yea summary need a well drilled and don't wanna miss the water find a old school water witch with a willow branch lol


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 28, 2022)

A note from a miner  trapped in a coal mine to  his wife in 1902  120 years ago...RIP


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

that's sad joe, can't imagine looking down the barrel of no air to breathe...1 more breath


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2022)

Damn. My last good friend just moved to Texas today. That note don’t help. 

Also, the plant I cut down last night is crying.


----------



## boo (Apr 28, 2022)

have you tried talking to her nicely, mebbe a movie night or something...flowers sometimes works or it can just the opposite effect...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

^^^Yep, just like a woman.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Why you do eat CalMag






to be one with my plants


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2022)

Gas tax goes up again May 1st in Ca.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 28, 2022)

wot a ..


----------



## pute (Apr 28, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2022)

Good night, Pute.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 29, 2022)

boo said:


> have you tried talking to her nicely, mebbe a movie night or something...flowers sometimes works or it can just the opposite effect...


such a romantic you are...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 29, 2022)

boo said:


> that's sad joe, can't imagine looking down the barrel of no air to breathe...1 more breath


me2


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)

Glad I don't live in California,,gas prices is just one reason.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Yep, just like a woman.
> View attachment 295377


It's all about the placement of the hands


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Glad I don't live in California,,gas prices is just one reason.


California is the best reason for not living in California...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> California is the best reason for not living in California...


I have 3 sisters that all moved to Cali when they all turned around 18
They all become total **** ups, they were very smart as far as brains but they drank the kool aide and man it really changed them.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have 3 sisters that all moved to Cali when they all turned around 18
> They all become total **** ups, they were very smart as far as brains but they drank the kool aide and man it really changed them.


It must be the water ....
The land of the woke and the weak ....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> It must be the water ....
> The land of the woke and the weak ....


More like zombies that have been programed


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> More like zombies that have been programed


yep just better dressed..


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yep just better dressed..


Oh Yes Indeed
Notice how colorful and Happy they are here


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Oh Yes Indeed
> Notice how colorful and Happy they are here


Looks like the California Flory Dory Girls...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)

I was born in Texas but lived in Cali several times as a young man. My Dad couldnt keep his ass in one place so we moved back and forth. He passed away in Mettler California when i was 11yrs old. He was 36. Died of a heart attack because we lived in Bum Fked Mettler California which was bascilly a farm town in the middle of nowhere. Took the fking Ambulance 45mins to get there. He was DOA. Was a very sad and horrible day for me and my little sister. My poor Mom had never worked outside the house. We moved to Dallas Texas and she went to work for Ma Bell as an Operator. I was a handful from then on. Was mad that God took my father and i let him know it. I had so many fights in school the Principal got tired of whipping my ass. If i had of been bigger i would have whipped his ass too


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2022)

I did 13 years in So California , left in 1969 the day after the music died and have only been back once in over 50 years

only thing I miss are the ocean and mountains


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I was born in Texas but lived in Cali several times as a young man. My Dad couldnt keep his ass in one place so we moved back and forth. He passed away in Mettler California when i was 11yrs old. He was 36. Died of a heart attack because we lived in Bum Fked Mettler California which was bascilly a farm town in the middle of nowhere. Took the fking Ambulance 45mins to get there. He was DOA. Was a very sad and horrible day for me and my little sister. My poor Mom had never worked outside the house. We moved to Dallas Texas and she went to work for Ma Bell as an Operator. I was a handful from then on. Was mad that God took my father and i let him know it.


Im sure your Father is looking down and saying what a Fine Man my Son turned into, 
I grew up without a Father even though he was still alive . 
No male figure to help out from the time I was 7yrs old 
It sucked , So sorry Brother


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Oh I did get to know my Dad after many yrs had past by, he was so absorbed in his new life and girlfriend he dropped 7 children and my Mom when all but 3 of us were out of school , big age range in the sibs. I did help take care of him in the end when he could not think for himself anymore and was penniless without anything to inherit .
I still miss him, weird Huh?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)

Thanks brother. My Dad was a good man.
Sorry you didnt have your Dad around.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks brother. My Dad was a good man.
> Sorry you didnt have your Dad around.


You too , It really screws a young man up
There is some truth to the poorer people growing up without a father being more prone to crime and doing stupid things .
Not planning for the future and going to college to better oneself.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

I use to have to wear hand me downs from my sisters  (pants)
LOL
My blue jeans were OK but some of the cuts are just made for girls.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Now I am done no more ammunition for the people who do not LOVE me anymore


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Hummmm?  Should I have another cup of coffee


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Hey Hops 
Are posting of coffee girls not allowed anymore?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey Hops
> Are posting of coffee girls not allowed anymore?


I heard that coffee girls were allowed


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)

Post away brother. Big must be busy. Bring on the Coffee Girls. Sub wont post them for us.


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

Morning OFC.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

good morning fellas


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 29, 2022)

Classy coffee girls this am.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)

Okay Sub. Thats not exactly what we were talking about but you get an E for effort.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Okay Sub. Thats not exactly what we were talking about but you get an E for effort.


Hey I figured it was better than that coffee boy I  almost posted. Y’all have fun I’m going out to play


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 295403
> 
> good morning fellas


" Be still my beating heart " Sting


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 295404


stunnng ....


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 29, 2022)

Alla this talk about our Dads.  I wrote a magazine article about mine:
*Arcane Things My Daddy Taught Me

© Walt C. Snedeker*​           Daddies are magical.  And here is one of the little measurements of life:  If you still refer to him as your Daddy in your adultery, then he gets the prize.  

Now, don't get me wrong; if he's "Pop", "Father", "Dad", or the like, there's no problem, there's nothing wrong.  It's just that the magic isn't there anymore. Remember:  It _used_ to be "Daddy", right?      

In order for a Daddy to be magical, he must have a few special characteristics.  He must know the answer to every question you could ever think of.  And he must be able to show you and tell you and make things for you that nobody else in the world knows anything about.      

Like spool tanks.  One snowy day, when there was no way to go outdoors, Daddy built a spool tank for me.  I was just a tweeny kid, bored silly.  It, and its cousins fascinated me for hours.        

A spool tank requires a spool from Mom's sewing kit (in our house, the spool _had_ to be empty), a thumbtack, kitchen match, and a slice of an old candle with the wick bored out.       

Oh, and a rubber band.  You pushed the rubber band through the hole in the spool, slid a busted piece of kitchen match through the end loop of the rubber band, and used the thumbtack like a doorstop to make it so the kitchen match wouldn't spin.       

Then, on the other end of the spool, you worked the rubber band through the disk of candle.  As soon as you slipped the cannon (some people might call it the ink tube from a ballpoint pen) through the end loop sticking through the candle disk, you were ready to wind 'er up!       

About twenty or thirty turns later, you placed the spool tank on the floor, and it would slowly trundle across the room, scaring the bejeebers out of the cat.  Every now and then the cannon would tilt, simulating firing.  Magical.       

None of the other kids in the neighborhood had a spool tank until _I_ showed them how to make one.       

Daddy didn't stop there by any means.  I would be walking along in the woods with him, idly watching him with his pocketknife and a small piece of wild cherry branch, and he suddenly would hand me a slip-whistle made from that branch.       

Here's how he did it:  It seems that wild cherry bark can be removed intact from its branch.  So he'd loosen it, but before he removed it, he'd cut a "window" that resembled the shape of a steamboat whistle in the bark.      

Then he'd take the tube of bark off, put it in his shirt pocket, and cut away some wood.  When he slipped the tube back on and handed it to me, my magical Daddy would have produced a multi-toned whistle from _nowhere_!       

He made pinwheel boomerangs from the yardsticks that hardware stores used to give away.  Daddy would cut the yardstick at exactly the 18-inch line, and drill a small hole in the middle of the two remaining pieces.  Then, holding the pieces tightly together, he'd use his grinder as a power-sander, and bevel one edge of each.       

A small 5” long screw-and-nut combination through the holes, and the X-shaped boomerang would be ready for me to fling. It would come back and you could grab it out of the air by the screw “handle”. Magical.      

Daddy taught me how to make whip-darts, slingshots, and ceiling walkers (talk about scaring the cat -- ceiling walkers made him disintegrate).        

And he taught me how to catch a squirrel with just a boy's penknife.  And how to "tickle" trout.  (It was a monumental day when I caught a trout with my bare fingers while a guy with a jillion dollars worth of gear stood there watching -- and troutless!)     

Needless to say, these and a bunch more things like them were passed on to _my_ boys.  

And, yes... although they are grown and gone, they still call me "Daddy".


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Alla this talk about our Dads.  I wrote a magazine article about mine:
> *Arcane Things My Daddy Taught Me
> 
> © Walt C. Snedeker*​           Daddies are magical.  And here is one of the little measurements of life:  If you still refer to him as your Daddy in your adultery, then he gets the prize.
> ...


Count your Blessings everyday Walt
You are one of the lucky few .


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)

One for Big.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

Post away


WeedHopper said:


> One for Big.
> 
> View attachment 295420


Is that a dude?


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

Damn it, I wanted to start trimi today....still not ready.  Will wait until tomorrow.  That just Fk'ed my day up.  What to do now.....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn it, I wanted to start trimi today....still not ready.  Will wait until tomorrow.  That just Fk'ed my day up.  What to do now.....


Charge the boat battery
Have a good day, Im off to the races


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Alla this talk about our Dads.  I wrote a magazine article about mine:
> *Arcane Things My Daddy Taught Me
> 
> © Walt C. Snedeker*​           Daddies are magical.  And here is one of the little measurements of life:  If you still refer to him as your Daddy in your adultery, then he gets the prize.
> ...


My Old Man taught me three things; how to tie a legal hangman's knot, that a leather belt could cut flesh, and to NEVER talk back.


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Charge the boat battery
> Have a good day, Im off to the races


I would like to take it and get it tested but the damn thing is heavy.  Not like a car battery.  This thing is huge.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2022)

If I were to ever buy another boat motor, I think I'd give one of these a try. No worry about gumming up a carb during winter storage. A camp tank would last days, and a 20# would last all season or more.
Search: 10 results found for "propane" (onlineoutboards.com)


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn it, I wanted to start trimi today....still not ready.  Will wait until tomorrow.  That just Fk'ed my day up.  What to do now.....





wanna cruise Colfax?


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

Naw, I wasted to much $$ last night down there.....besides she has covid.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> to be one with my plants


Good man


----------



## Africanna (Apr 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Alla this talk about our Dads.  I wrote a magazine article about mine:
> *Arcane Things My Daddy Taught Me
> 
> © Walt C. Snedeker*​           Daddies are magical.  And here is one of the little measurements of life:  If you still refer to him as your Daddy in your adultery, then he gets the prize.
> ...


Excellent


----------



## Africanna (Apr 29, 2022)

Two and half year jail sentence.  Had it all and it was'nt good enough


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Naw, I wasted to much $$ last night down there.....besides she has covid.


TB & VD, too!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2022)

pute said:


> I would like to take it and get it tested but the damn thing is heavy.  Not like a car battery.  This thing is huge.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 29, 2022)

I resemble that meme'   ^^^  ....... jokers to the left and clowns to the right every day.


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

^^every time I hear that song.....this is what I see in my mind.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

pute said:


> I would like to take it and get it tested but the damn thing is heavy.  Not like a car battery.  This thing is huge.


Most likely a big rig battery to run the rig (interior lights and radio ) when in the sleeper. I had two of them in my Winnebago and they were a bioch to carry or move.
Is it in the belly of your boat? Trailer the whole boat down to auto barn or alike and have them test it.


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

Took the boat battery in to have it tested.   Damn  thing weighs about 60lbs.   Checked out ok.  I am glad because this is it's replacement.  Still getting the engine worked on and I don't feel like forking over another $425 today.







       SLI31AGMDP

*SLI31AGMDP X2Power Premium AGM 1150CCA BCI Group 31T Heavy Duty Battery*

 Total Price: $425.99

       SLI31AGMDP


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Took the boat battery in to have it tested.   Damn  thing weighs about 60lbs.   Checked out ok.  I am glad because this is it's replacement.  Still getting the engine worked on and I don't feel like forking over another $425 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice battery take care of it and it will do right by you.
Read up on charging an AGM deep cycle they are a bit different and I believe require a special charger . Did he give you the charger with it?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Took the boat battery in to have it tested.   Damn  thing weighs about 60lbs.   Checked out ok.  I am glad because this is it's replacement.  Still getting the engine worked on and I don't feel like forking over another $425 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


80lbs lol
here is spec sheet
X2Power Premium AGM 1150CCA BCI Group 31T Heavy Duty Battery - SLI31AGMDP at Batteries Plus 
If you got a good charger with it and the battery almost 1/3 of the cost of boat


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

Yes a charger came with the boat.  80lbs.....no wonder.....my back is gonna kill me tomorrow.  I put it in the back of my truck and took in in. The guy said it was as good as new.  How long do you think it will run on a full chg Hydra?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Yes a charger came with the boat.  80lbs.....no wonder.....my back is gonna kill me tomorrow.  I put it in the back of my truck and took in in. The guy said it was as good as new.


When you can send me charger info I bet it is a good one $150 or more


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Took the boat battery in to have it tested.   Damn  thing weighs about 60lbs.   Checked out ok.  I am glad because this is it's replacement.  Still getting the engine worked on and I don't feel like forking over another $425 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






boat. =  break out another thousand


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> boat. =  break out another thousand


believe me I am finding that out.  But, ya can't take it with you and I damn sure ain't gonna give it to the government.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Naw, I wasted to much $$ last night down there.....besides she has covid.


that s not all she has me thinks !


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> that s not all she has me thinks !


If she has been working Colfax she has a lot of things to worry about.  Big, loves Colfax and has brought home  the gift of love and given it to the whole town that he lives in. Notice there are no women walking the street.  They all died after Big gave them the gift.


----------



## kevinn (Apr 29, 2022)

My father died when I was 5.  My mother was both mother and father.  And she did a better job of fathering than most fathers do.   ps She played professional softball in the old days when there was a league and all my little league teammates were jealous.  She taught me more than any coach.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 29, 2022)

I had a boss I used to dream about doing that with.


pute said:


> ^^every time I hear that song.....this is what I see in my mind.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 29, 2022)

He put them to work at the coffee shop.


pute said:


> If she has been working Colfax she has a lot of things to worry about.  Big, loves Colfax and has brought home  the gift of love and given it to the whole town that he lives in. Notice there are no women walking the street.  They all died after Big gave them the gift.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My Old Man taught me three things; how to tie a legal hangman's knot, that a leather belt could cut flesh, and to NEVER talk back.


Regarding talking back?  My Daddy would beat me with a fence rail... or run the Buick back and forth over me.  Taught me to swim by tossing me out of the fargin boat.  <-- The hard part was getting out of the sack...


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> 80lbs lol
> here is spec sheet
> X2Power Premium AGM 1150CCA BCI Group 31T Heavy Duty Battery - SLI31AGMDP at Batteries Plus
> If you got a good charger with it and the battery almost 1/3 of the cost of boat


Sooper weird-arse trivia from the Electronic Olden Days:

If you were able to take a brand-new battery (dry), pour in the juice and charge it fully...

...Get ready, this is gonna hurt your soul a bit:

Then short-circuit it -- without exploding the sumbitch****** -- until it is flat.

Dump out all the liquid.  Replace it with distilled water <-- TINS 

What you have now is a battery wherein the plates are covered with juuuust enough electrolyte and no more.  The top layer covering the plates is non-conductive and attracts more of itself as it goes partially in and out of solution on the exposed top layer of the battery.  This is why a battery gets weaker and weaker -- less and less of the plate surface is available.

And by coating the battery in ONE layer, then dumping out all the extra acid, the battery plates do not get double-triple coated with insulating grot.

******This was the "out-of-the-lab" poser for us back in the Olden Days.  The buckled plate rate was prohibitive.  But the science was simple.  

Clearly, the new kind of deepie-poo batteries are made with a different process than the homely kind:  The plates are electrolyte-coated _before_ battery assembly.  That's why they can be sealed.  No hydrogen bubbles (eg: overkill).  Kewl.

I would equate the difference as being like a car with timing and distributor cap vs the electronic controls today.  Both work, but one works and always degrades.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 295473


Absolutely incredible!!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Sooper weird-arse trivia from the Electronic Olden Days:
> 
> If you were able to take a brand-new battery (dry), pour in the juice and charge it fully...
> 
> ...


I have use something like this method to bring old batteries back to life.


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

Morning OFC.  I sure could use a jump start this fine looking day....no wind....what!!!

Didn't trim yesterday so guess what I get to do today. 

Smoked a bowl of Donkey Butter x Cindy 99 (D99) last night.  Damn, the C99 in it made my head go through the roof.   I felt like I was flying.  Talk about a strong sativa!!! I had to smoke a bowl of Indica hash so I could go to sleep. 

Hope you stoners have a great Shatterday...I will be downstairs with my scissors.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  I sure could use a jump start this fine looking day....no wind....what!!!
> 
> Didn't trim yesterday so guess what I get to do today.
> 
> ...





did Variety make that cross?…..if so , I think he used my c99……so yeah , we love it for morning wake and bake with some strong coffee


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

Yup, Variety gets the credit for that one.  I love most anything crossed with C-99.  Do you remember Alaska?  He was a C-99 finatic.  One of my all-time favorite strains was Lucinda.  Willie's Wonder x C-99.  Wish I had her back.  I got that cut from Cannarado years ago.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Yup, Variety gets the credit for that one.  I love most anything crossed with C-99.  Do you remember Alaska?  He was a C-99 finatic.  One of my all-time favorite strains was Lucinda.  Willie's Wonder x C-99.  Wish I had her back.  I got that cut from Cannarado years ago.




yep , that was one of the c99’s I got that were originally sourced by JoeyWeed Seeds , old school c99

i still occasionally chat with Alaska aka Al…..he has actually had some scientific papers published in a Journal somewhere and he is doing well …we go back about 15 years now which makes me feel older than I really am

yep we enjoyed smoking a bag of your Lucinda too….

we are running a lot of OG Kush strandivars this cycle , we have a ton of satIva in back stock so the Kush will help balance out our medicine cabinet


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

My medicine cabinet is full of Good S-hit...ha ha.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 30, 2022)

Tornado in Andover yesterday…all my family are ok


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

That reminds me I haven't talked or fished with Cannarado in over 10 years.


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Tornado in Andover yesterday…all my family are ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to HS in Andover.  Wonder if my old house is still standing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 30, 2022)

pute said:


> That reminds me I haven't talked or fished with Cannarado in over 10 years.





same here….I sent him some seeds about 10 yrs ago and that’s that

i have forgotten the names of more people now than I can remember

found out the other day that old Leroy the Goat passed away last Xmas


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 30, 2022)

pute said:


> I went to HS in Andover.  Wonder if my old house is still standing.




I thought that was your old stomping grounds…..that place attracts tornados!


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

Time to trim be back later


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 30, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have use something like this method to bring old batteries back to life.



When I was a pore boy working in a service station, I would take trade in battery cores and dump out all the electrolyte, before refilling them with fresh.  That is what I used in my cars, as well as the best used tires from our throwaways for retread. 

I had a 58 Fairlane convertible with a 352in3 300hp Special Interceptor and could barely feed myself.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> did Variety make that cross?…..if so , I think he used my c99……so yeah , we love it for morning wake and bake with some strong coffee


Buncha common-sewers like wine experts around here.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Buncha common-sewers like wine experts around here.


I would agree with you if I knew what that meant ....!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I would agree with you if I knew what that meant ....!


I think he means there are a lot of MasterBreeders around here
Like going fishing and on the hook stuff


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I would agree with you if I knew what that meant ....!


They can identify the side of the vineyard a particular bottle of wine came from.  If ya followed the continuing "wine experts" (pute, big, etc) stuff, they got even more esoterical, abstruse, recondite...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

Cheap wine works just as well


----------



## Laid Back Bob (Apr 30, 2022)

Hi group. I just wondered if anyone has tried fresh chilled trim for making bubble hash. I made it with fresh frozen and it got pretty green. Most of it came out pretty blond when I did fresh chilled. Something weird happened though. I chopped up the damp hash and put it in the fridge over night. Then worked it through a screen sieve. Then I dried that for a few days. I tried something new though. I put a 25 mic screen on top and put some desiccant bags on top of that while it was drying.   While pressing (melting) with the hot wine bottle, it started to melt, and then stopped. It started to get dry. It had the consistency of bread dough with too much flower. I just pressed it into a hash puck and figured I lost that plant. It was a very heavy smoke. None of the trichs were amber when I chopped it, but it sure gave me couch lock. The plant was an Amnesia Haze fem auto that got way too stressed in her life. So, anyway, what do you think about fresh chilled and have you ever experienced hash like this?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 30, 2022)

OOOH OOOH!!!  You just triggered a memory of what happened back about 40 years ago when my Witchie-Poo and Himself went to France (me on a bidness trip, her along becuz my boss said to pad the expense account and take her with me or he'd fire me). TINS

Anyway, we were invited to dinner at a lovely couple's home in Corbeil-Essonnes.  At one point, our host poured each of us a glass of wine.

This wine was about as special as it could get:  It was made from the grapes growing over the grave of two saints.  They only produced about 5-7 bottles each year.  

Beat the crap outa Red Lady!!


----------



## boo (Apr 30, 2022)

so walt, tell me, what does TINS mean to us plebes...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 30, 2022)

I heard even the Pope can not get a bottle of that wine 
Nice.........................


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

Laid Back Bob said:


> Hi group. I just wondered if anyone has tried fresh chilled trim for making bubble hash. I made it with fresh frozen and it got pretty green. Most of it came out pretty blond when I did fresh chilled. Something weird happened though. I chopped up the damp hash and put it in the fridge over night. Then worked it through a screen sieve. Then I dried that for a few days. I tried something new though. I put a 25 mic screen on top and put some desiccant bags on top of that while it was drying.   While pressing (melting) with the hot wine bottle, it started to melt, and then stopped. It started to get dry. It had the consistency of bread dough with too much flower. I just pressed it into a hash puck and figured I lost that plant. It was a very heavy smoke. None of the trichs were amber when I chopped it, but it sure gave me couch lock. The plant was an Amnesia Haze fem auto that got way too stressed in her life. So, anyway, what do you think about fresh chilled and have you ever experienced hash like this?


Hope you didn't press too much. I pressed some at my friend's request, even when I knew it was too damp and told him the same. He didn't smoke it quickly enough, and it got moldy.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

boo said:


> so walt, tell me, what does TINS mean to us plebes...


This Is No Shit.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> They can identify the side of the vineyard a particular bottle of wine came from.  If ya followed the continuing "wine experts" (pute, big, etc) stuff, they got even more esoterical, abstruse, recondite...


and sometimes stoned ...


----------



## stain (Apr 30, 2022)

Stoned.... check. Fishing poles...check. Permission to go fishing. I think, get the F out of here is a.... Check.

Off to fight the chiggers n ticks....


----------



## Laid Back Bob (Apr 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hope you didn't press too much. I pressed some at my friend's request, even when I knew it was too damp and told him the same. He didn't smoke it quickly enough, and it got moldy.


No, it was a very small yield. I was just going to make some canolies from it. I made a temple ball last time and I don't think I dried it well enough, but I haven't noticed any mold. I remember when we were kids, someone told us to put a few drops of water in the bag of weed and bury it in the backyard, then smoke it a week later. Nasty! I swear, we were dumb enough to do that probably 4 times before we stopped. It was supposed to make it stronger.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

When I have a jar or bag of weed that's a little dry, I'll take 2-3 drops of water and seal 'em back up. Never buried 'em, though. 
Mold sucks. I'm allergic to mold, even the refined stuff. One shot of Penicillin and this hippie's taking an instant dirt nap.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2022)

I've been contemplating becoming a ordained minister in the FSM church. Has anybody done it? Any Michiganders know whether the state recognizes the church?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 295569


Amen to that !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 295569





Dont forget pizza!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

Pastafarianism?


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Pastafarianism?


genius....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 295572
> Dont forget pizza!


Never tried bananas but I think anything goes on pizza dough


----------



## Hippie420 (May 1, 2022)

Yep, thinking seriously about doing it. Always wanted to be a farrier, too. I could marry ya, burry ya, and shoe yer horse.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 1, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've been contemplating becoming a ordained minister in the FSM church. Has anybody done it? Any Michiganders know whether the state recognizes the church?


Im an Ordained myself
Lord knows what Church it was LOL
After they Ordained me they wanted $200 for a 50 cent piece of paper to say so..........
Yeah Right   Typical church stuff


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> View attachment 295593
> View attachment 295594


Good morning Big. You gonna get you a little sip of that milk for your coffee this morning?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Big. You gonna get you a little sip of that milk for your coffee this morning?






hahahahaa!

no way!

maybe a little Kahlua or Irish Cream

( I like my women like my coffee)————————-joke coming


----------



## bigsur51 (May 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Big. You gonna get you a little sip of that milk for your coffee this morning?




my neighbors cows have been dropping calves all week and one cow stopped right by our place and had her calf…..it was amazing !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my neighbors cows have been dropping calves all week and one cow stopped right by our place and had her calf…..it was amazing !


That’s super cool to get to watch. Nice view of the new calves


----------



## Unca Walt (May 1, 2022)

boo said:


> so walt, tell me, what does TINS mean to us plebes...


Ancient GI term to verify truth:  This Is No Schit.

Same era as TARFU, SNAFU, BOHICA, BUFF, EUSTIS, BOSS, NAVY, MARINE, FIGMO GAS, SUMAT...

Uh oh...    

*In order, defined*... these are the commonest:

Things Are Really Fukked Up
Situation Normal -- All Fukked Up
Bend Over -- Here It Comes Again
Big Ugly Fat Fukker (B-52)
Even Uncle Sam Thinks It Sucks
Being On Ships Sucks
Need Any Vaseline Yet
Muscles Are Required Intelligence Not Essential
Fukk It -- Got My Orders
Give A Schit
Shut Up -- Men Are Talking


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> View attachment 295593
> View attachment 295594


delicious ......


----------



## Unca Walt (May 1, 2022)

Laid Back Bob said:


> No, it was a very small yield. I was just going to make some *canolies* from it. I made a *temple ball* last time and I don't think I dried it well enough, but I haven't noticed any mold. I remember when we were kids, someone told us to put a few drops of water in the bag of weed and bury it in the backyard, then smoke it a week later. Nasty! I swear, we were dumb enough to do that probably 4 times before we stopped. It was supposed to make it stronger.


Totally different language.  I can limp along in a couple of languages, but this is impenetrable multifarious strangeness.


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Ancient GI term to verify truth:  This Is No Schit.
> 
> Same era as TARFU, SNAFU, BOHICA, BUFF, EUSTIS, BOSS, NAVY, MARINE, FIGMO...
> 
> ...


How about FUBAR? Or that finest precision measurement known to man a RCH ?


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 1, 2022)

Morning.....
Gone fishn instead of just a wish'n


----------



## ness (May 1, 2022)

Afternoon OFC relaxing day and it's a beautiful one at that.


Laid Back Bob said:


> Hi group. I just wondered if anyone has tried fresh chilled trim for making bubble hash. I made it with fresh frozen and it got pretty green. Most of it came out pretty blond when I did fresh chilled. Something weird happened though. I chopped up the damp hash and put it in the fridge over night. Then worked it through a screen sieve. Then I dried that for a few days. I tried something new though. I put a 25 mic screen on top and put some desiccant bags on top of that while it was drying.   While pressing (melting) with the hot wine bottle, it started to melt, and then stopped. It started to get dry. It had the consistency of bread dough with too much flower. I just pressed it into a hash puck and figured I lost that plant. It was a very heavy smoke. None of the trichs were amber when I chopped it, but it sure gave me couch lock. The plant was an Amnesia Haze fem auto that got way too stressed in her life. So, anyway, what do you think about fresh chilled and have you ever experienced hash like this?



Welcome to Marijuana Pasion Laid Back Bob.  Never tried bubble hash but I do love my hash though.


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.....
> Gone fishn instead of just a wish'n


Fishing Today?  Awesome Good Luck Matey


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.....
> Gone fishn instead of just a wish'n


Wear your swimmies ..Dont forget!!


----------



## ness (May 1, 2022)

I was thinking of fishing this morning myself.  I need to go instead of just thinking about it.  Got a new fishing pole that's never been in the water.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> How about FUBAR? Or that finest precision measurement known to man a RCH ?


Ah, ya got that wrong. There's CH, and there's LRCH. Damned spark jumper!


----------



## Unca Walt (May 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> How about FUBAR? Or that finest precision measurement known to man a RCH ?


I left that out becuz I know everybody here saw "*Saving Private Ryan*".

The X-Rated Gay movie:  "*Shaving Ryan's Privates*"


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I was thinking of fishing this morning myself.  I need to go instead of just thinking about it.  Got a new fishing pole that's never been in the water.





Hippie420 said:


> Ah, ya got that wrong. There's CH, and there's LRCH. Damned spark jumper!


 a red one ! lol


----------



## Unca Walt (May 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Ancient GI term to verify truth:  This Is No Schit.
> 
> Same era as TARFU, SNAFU, BOHICA, BUFF, EUSTIS, BOSS, NAVY, MARINE, FIGMO GAS, SUMAT...
> 
> ...


While we are on this, I heard this end of a radio conversation by a team leader:

"W-T-F, Over!?"


----------



## Unca Walt (May 1, 2022)

This just gets better as it goes along... I guess that resort gets the "Seal of Approval"


----------



## Unca Walt (May 1, 2022)

This is fascinating.  I did not know such a thing existed -- talk about a fast fire:


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I was thinking of fishing this morning myself.  I need to go instead of just thinking about it.  Got a new fishing pole that's never been in the water.


Fresh or salt water?
I use to do a lot of salt water many yrs ago
Seems like most fish have disappeared


----------



## ness (May 1, 2022)

Got to start cooking  a deer leg and it got to cook for at least 7 hours.  Have fun.


----------



## ness (May 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Fresh or salt water?
> I use to do a lot of salt water many yrs ago
> Seems like most fish have disappeared




Fresh water.  I'm not near the ocean.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 1, 2022)

police the runway for FOD


----------



## bigsur51 (May 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This is fascinating.  I did not know such a thing existed -- talk about a fast fire:





controlled burning

great tool for proper land management despite the opposition from the greenies on the left who cry air pollution

but ya all knew that


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> police the runway for FOD


My head has FOD....


----------



## Patwi (May 1, 2022)

I really used to scare myself .. probably peyote pings


.


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

I've done acid in my youth that lasted 3 days...I'm talking balls on fire tripping...scared myself silly and stopped doing such things...


----------



## pute (May 1, 2022)

Got me thinking about all the drugs and stupid S-hit I did....lucky to be alive.


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Got me thinking about all the drugs and stupid S-hit I did....lucky to be alive.


Me too and we are so lucky our drugs for the most part were what they should have been . Doing a line of coke and it being fentanyl or having too much to drink with the wrong kind of pills and becoming a Karen Anne Quinlan and being in a coma for 20years ...


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Me too and we are so lucky our drugs for the most part were what they should have been . Doing a line of coke and it being fentanyl or having too much to drink with the wrong kind of pills and becoming a Karen Anne Quinlan and being in a coma for 20years ...


If they wanted to shut the supply of Bad Drugs they would
Would not take a whole lot to shut the Countries responsible down. by crippling their economies  .


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

yup, we got the good stuff before the days of adultering them was in fashion...bolivian flake was the best, followed by pink peruvian...we got it straight off the boat before it was stepped on, look up the name trafficante, he was the boss...I stopped the blow in '84, all other drugs were stopped in '74...


----------



## pute (May 1, 2022)

From one druggie to another.  The reason I quit white cross is because they started cutting it with Ritalin.  Ruined it.  Same with Coke and baby laxative. Acid was the same as well. One of the main reasons I quit all that stuff. Now you can die instantly. I'll stick to pot.


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

pute said:


> From one druggie to another.  The reason I auot white cross is because they started cutting it with Ritalin.  Ruined it.  Same with Coke and baby laxative. Acid was the same as well. One of the main reasons I quit all that stuff. Now you can die instantly. I'll stick to pot.


This
*WHITE CROSS PILLS EPHEDRINE*
Never tried that myself


----------



## Patwi (May 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> This
> *WHITE CROSS PILLS EPHEDRINE*
> Never tried that myself




We used to get 300 every other weekend from an Army base in '73 . . and other stuff


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

Yea the stuff that's going around now days isn't what it used to be I still dabble in some trippy stuff occasionally and some pain medication but when will people learn to not **** with a good thing smh it's all about making the money now not the stuff


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)

I took ephedrine years ago .i liked it but taking it made it hard to come .At that age that was a prime  directive...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 1, 2022)

boo said:


> I've done acid in my youth that lasted 3 days...I'm talking balls on fire tripping...scared myself silly and stopped doing such things...


LSD 25 on the sugar cube. One day of peaking, one day of freaking, and one day of coming down. Three days for a buck.


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)

697s and be up for three days ....
black beautys


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> 697s and be up for three days ....
> black beautys


I did take them


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I did take them


I did love them !!!


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

My Mom suffered a broken back way back before they could fix things like that
And was close to being bedridden . She had all sorts of drugs stored in a old freezer from many years of fighting pain and trying for relief. When things did not work into the freezer they went.
So I had a huge supply of Pharacutes at my disposal


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

patwi said:


> We used to get 300 every other weekend from an Army base in '73 . . and other stuff


Those little white pills you could get at the truck stop. I lived off them for a while when I worked third shift and liked to burn the candle at both ends…


----------



## stain (May 1, 2022)

When I worked for the traveling show. (I ran a superloop. ) When we SLOWed (Set Load On Wagon) Tha fat Lady supplied us with the Dr. scrip white crosses and if you was nice and fed her she would give up the mollies. She was a hoot and sweet as she could be. If you pissed her off. She would squish you. 

We had a 3 day Circus jump in Minnesota.  Set up, play. Tare down move 50 miles and set up again. 3 days in a row. No sleep. The fastest and safest we did was when the whole show dropped blotter acid. What amazed the owner was. We past every inspection without any wright ups. All rides were safe for the marks/people. I have some 4 way stashed for a all nighter fishing trip. Just hope I don't catch a gar that night lol. 

Weed was next to imposable to get on the road up north. When we did find some good stuff, it didn't last long. As soon as you sparked up, if they smelled it. They came a running. There was the ditch weed..it ALL sucked.

Miss the show to a point.... If I was single I would go back to working one.


----------



## boo (May 1, 2022)

when linda died I had a shopping bag full of hospice meds, they give you some serious stuff when you're end stage...odd how most of it disappeared one at a time...
I'm just sayin...


----------



## bigsur51 (May 1, 2022)

stain said:


> When I worked for the traveling show. (I ran a superloop. ) When we SLOWed (Set Load On Wagon) Tha fat Lady supplied us with the Dr. scrip white crosses and if you was nice and fed her she would give up the mollies. She was a hoot and sweet as she could be. If you pissed her off. She would squish you.
> 
> We had a 3 day Circus jump in Minnesota.  Set up, play. Tare down move 50 miles and set up again. 3 days in a row. No sleep. The fastest and safest we did was when the whole show dropped blotter acid. What amazed the owner was. We past every inspection without any wright ups. All rides were safe for the marks/people. I have some 4 way stashed for a all nighter fishing trip. Just hope I don't catch a gar that night lol.
> 
> ...




we might keep something in a bag of goodies for an end time experience

hmmm , maybe some STP and DMT

psychedelic man

my favorite?

blue mescaline in horse caps or raw peyote


----------



## stain (May 1, 2022)

@bigsur51 what no san pedro.... Still have the ones.....


----------



## bigsur51 (May 1, 2022)

stain said:


> @bigsur51 what no san pedro.... Still have the ones.....



ya know , as long as I had the SP I never processed any….

I suppose I’ll have to drive to Oklahoma for a trip trip


----------



## joeb631a (May 1, 2022)

Good nite kids


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 1, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Patwi (May 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my favorite?
> 
> blue mescaline in horse caps or raw peyote




Exactly







Knowledge is a deadly Friend


----------



## pute (May 1, 2022)

Tomorrow


----------



## Carty (May 2, 2022)

Big day for me this morning.. 9am appt to finally begin hip surgery #1 of 2 full replacements needed for the past 10yrs

Dang Dr told me to wait as long as possible due to my age, he was so wrong.  went from 1 bad hip to 2 in a few years.
now can't walk.  Walker in the house and barely get around with cane going to appts or to my bro's house.. sucks.

I've lost 50lbs trying to qualify for this 1st surgery..  they deny  me this time I'm gonna pull a  Boo on someone.. and anyone who knows Boo has heard of his Dr office visits and taking no crap from them.. that's gonna be me ... LMAO.

If ya have a sec, say a prayer for ole Carty, this has been a long battle and the harder work is just now beginning..


----------



## ness (May 2, 2022)

The 70's is when I started the drugs and drinking.  Orange Sunshine, Cocaine, Mushrooms, Black Beauty Strawberry Hill wine and herb.  1971 is when the change the drinking age to 18 and I just turn 18.  I think the lasted 2 years and then the turn it back to 21 old.   Never got into downers.  Always uppers, acid, and booze.  I'm one of the lucky ones I still live. 

Wish I had some steak I would have steak and eggs this morning.  Deer leg came out nice and tender it was good.  Today it's fending for yourself.  I used to cook every day but now I enjoy the days off. 

Good morning you old farts and young farts.  Have a good day.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> controlled burning


Not really.  This, while it is a "controlled burning", it is fundamentally different.

Notice the fire travels _against the wind_ at a walking pace!  Notice also, that the fargin grass is absolutely undisturbed by the fire burning right over it.  All green. YOIKES.

When I first saw this video, I reasonably thought that it was being run in reverse.  But then I noted the guy in the background -- as well as the cameraman -- were walking fairly briskly to stay with the fire line.

What that was all about:  That coat of pollen was the equivalent of gasoline coating the forest floor -- flammable as can be.  An _uncontrolled_ fire that can spread rapidly against the wind is simply out of court. So burns like this are made.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 2, 2022)

Regarding the last two pages or so:

Jeez.  I may have seen the elephant, but I gotta admit I knew nothing of America's counter-culture.  NOTHING.

Learned 97% right here.  TINS.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 2, 2022)

Meanwhile, back at my pet bear's afternoon show:


----------



## Unca Walt (May 2, 2022)

Turtles making love.  I have seen this several times.  The lady is the larger one.  I the ocean, the male caresses the female's front legs. 

In both cases, it makes the lady turkle as horny as a sackful of toads... and she wants to let some of them toads outa the sack.


----------



## Africanna (May 2, 2022)

Carty said:


> Big day for me this morning.. 9am appt to finally begin hip surgery #1 of 2 full replacements needed for the past 10yrs
> 
> Dang Dr told me to wait as long as possible due to my age, he was so wrong.  went from 1 bad hip to 2 in a few years.
> now can't walk.  Walker in the house and barely get around with cane going to appts or to my bro's house.. sucks.
> ...


Done.  Best wishes for success and relief.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Carty said:


> Big day for me this morning.. 9am appt to finally begin hip surgery #1 of 2 full replacements needed for the past 10yrs
> 
> Dang Dr told me to wait as long as possible due to my age, he was so wrong.  went from 1 bad hip to 2 in a few years.
> now can't walk.  Walker in the house and barely get around with cane going to appts or to my bro's house.. sucks.
> ...


Good Luck I went you running lapses in 3 months


----------



## stain (May 2, 2022)

Getting a good soaker atm. Should last a few more hrs.. Enjoying the thundarrrr. dogs not so much. Need to plant the 4 females in the pen once it quits raining. That should make the count around 13. A good number for me. 

one from the past


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

What I would like to know is what happened to April Showers and what is up with all this wind past few months non stop.


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Putes out getting walked by the dog again LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Kinda reminds one of Boo's leg bruise


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Order your stress balls today


----------



## Unca Walt (May 2, 2022)

Here it is -- the houses from The Wizard of Oz genuinely flying up into the air.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2022)

That hurts my balls just seeing it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

poor bastards


----------



## Hippie420 (May 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That hurts my balls just seeing it.


Kinda made mine feel happy.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2022)

You aint got no balls. Your Wife took them yrs ago.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 2, 2022)

OK, Old Farts. Please remember that this is National Zombie Awareness Month. Funny how it coincides with National Mental Health Awareness month, but I don't make the rules.


WeedHopper said:


> You aint got no balls. Your Wife took them yrs ago.


She gives 'em back now and then to keep me entertained if I'm acting up in public.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2022)

Yeah,,, same here. I just act like i still have my balls.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, Old Farts. Please remember that this is National Zombie Awareness Month. Funny how it coincides with National Mental Health Awareness month, but I don't make the rules.
> 
> She gives 'em back now and then to keep me entertained if I'm acting up in public.


----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

Morning OFC.  We got rain.....first time in over a month...free water.  Snowing about two miles west as you climb up into the mountains.  Happy day.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  We got rain.....first time in over a month...free water.  Snowing about two miles west as you climb up into the mountains.  Happy day.


That’s some cold rain ill bet


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s some cold rain ill bet


A toasty 37f currently.  Cloudy, fog and sleet.


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)




----------



## stain (May 2, 2022)

1.75" of rain so far. They're saying if the skies clear out later. We will get supercells with naderz. AH may in nader alley. Rember 99 may 3rd F 4/5 half a mile wide nader killed 24 (if memory serves) It was called God's finger. Nothing left but house slabs and some of them were ripped up. Another day of storms coming on the 4th. Some will be huge, they are saying. 

Hail is what I fear....


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  We got rain.....first time in over a month...free water.  Snowing about two miles west as you climb up into the mountains.  Happy day.



we ar getting some light sprinkles out here..

but yeah , it is a cool day and the girls will stay indoors under the lights


----------



## Africanna (May 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we ar getting some light sprinkles out here..
> 
> but yeah , it is a cool day and the girls will stay indoors under the lights


Chicken!


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Chicken!





not a bad looking cock  either!


----------



## Patwi (May 2, 2022)

cocks will doodle .. nice looking dude there, strong


----------



## joeb631a (May 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I took ephedrine years ago .i liked it but taking it made it hard to come .At that age that was a prime  directive...


I had a old HS girlfriend who we wound up getting together  when She came to NY  to visit her sister .
She took anti depressants  or anti anxiety pills and had to stop taking them 5 days before she came to visit because she had that same problem with those meds


----------



## joeb631a (May 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> not a bad looking cock  either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grew up with Rhode Island reds and have memories of that rooster chasing us around !


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Had a neighbor who would take his cock out and made it chase use all over the yard.
he would say pick that up and that dam cock would sneak up from behind and attack


----------



## joeb631a (May 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Had a neighbor who would take his cock out and made it chase use all over the yard.
> he would say pick that up and that dam cock would sneak up from behind and attack


Funny ! I used to do the same thing with the girl next door !


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

just some random surfing for chilling


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Needs Beach boys playing Surfer girls


----------



## Hippie420 (May 2, 2022)

You haven't seen mean 'til you've dealt with Bantam cocks. They might be little cocks, but what they lack in size they make up for in enthusiasm. 

Had a hen get her foot entangled in a string from God knows where. I picked her up and untangled her leg, and one of the cocks jumped up on my shoulder and spurred me right in the temple. I bled like a stuck hog. He lived 'cause he was doing his job.
They used to spur the Old Hen in her legs, When she came in with blood running, I'd go out and wait for them to attack me. Did you know I can kick a field goal with a cock? Foot launched several that day.


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You haven't seen mean 'til you've dealt with Bantam cocks. They might be little cocks, but what they lack in size they make up for in enthusiasm.
> 
> Had a hen get her foot entangled in a string from God knows where. I picked her up and untangled her leg, and one of the cocks jumped up on my shoulder and spurred me right in the temple. I bled like a stuck hog. He lived 'cause he was doing his job.
> They used to spur the Old Hen in her legs, When she came in with blood running, I'd go out and wait for them to attack me. Did you know I can kick a field goal with a cock? Foot launched several that day.


I always had a feeling you knew your way around some mean old cocks in your Hay Days

He must be still sleeping
Wake Up..................


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

WAKEY WAKEY  ............................ @boo


----------



## Africanna (May 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> just some random surfing for chilling



Surprised that non of the guys in the water didn't run aground on a sandbank or come out dragging seaweed


----------



## Unca Walt (May 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Grew up with Rhode Island reds and have memories of that rooster chasing us around !


(*snork*)  Here's a three-quarter-of-a-century ago solution given to a 6-year old farmboy farmchild by my Daddy. He taught it to me for when I had to booger around (eg: chores) in the stinky hen-house every day:

Here comes the rooster, either from behind, or straight atcha.  Whip off your canvas hat and smack that sucker as hard as you can right in the fargin head.

That will do nothing.  At first... Whatcha gotta do is flat establish who the boss rooster is, and the penalty for getting anywhere near in his way.  You do this by the same idea as hand-to-hand combat:  You hit and advance at utter top speed to hit again and again.

The first hit with your fishin' hat only woke him up and got his adrenaline going.  The second surprised him, and made him really try.  The third (in five seconds or so) will leave him stoopid and _scared_.

This is NOT an absolutely permanent solution if only done that once.  It will take about three or four beat-downs before the rooster will haul arse to the far side of the coop and stay there respectfully.

Just sayin' -- Y'all should never be bothered by geese, swans, roosters... Now them eagles that carry off mountain goats, I will stay out of their coops.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 2, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Surprised that non of the guys in the water didn't run aground on a sandbank or come out dragging seaweed


From the opening seconds until that blondie dumped in the wave, all I could watch was her lovely hiney.  

Ladies have such pretty hineys -- I'm glad they (the pretty ones) have decided to share.


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> From the opening seconds until that blondie dumped in the wave, all I could watch was her lovely hiney.
> 
> Ladies have such pretty hineys -- I'm glad they (the pretty ones) have decided to share.


Heck Walt if I looked like some of them do
I walk around naked all the time


----------



## Unca Walt (May 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> just some random surfing for chilling


That one little darling whose run starts right at the 1:00 mark is a total master.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 2, 2022)

Geese are easy. They always lay their head close to the ground when in attack mode. You let them get close, bend down, snag them just behind the head with your right hand, and scoop them up under your left arm.
They usually don't even bother to struggle. No damage to you or the goose. Most times, you can even let the head go after a few seconds. After a couple of those treatments, they'll pick on someone else.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> (*snork*)  Here's a three-quarter-of-a-century ago solution given to a 6-year old farmboy farmchild by my Daddy. He taught it to me for when I had to booger around (eg: chores) in the stinky hen-house every day:
> 
> Here comes the rooster, either from behind, or straight atcha.  Whip off your canvas hat and smack that sucker as hard as you can right in the fargin head.
> 
> ...


CRIKEY!!

I become a fargin semiliterate when I am flyin' high... I musta tried to correct a fargin sentence about six times... unfuccessully.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> From the opening seconds until that blondie dumped in the wave, all I could watch was her lovely hiney.
> 
> Ladies have such pretty hineys -- I'm glad they (the pretty ones) have decided to share.


That one in the aqua green bikini was my pick of the litter.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Heck Walt if I looked like some of them do
> I walk around naked all the time


That never stopped ya before!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Heck Walt if I looked like some of them do
> I walk around naked all the time


What did the Walmart police say.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What did the Walmart police say.


The ones in Tulsa said he had a purdy mouth, and the ones in Dallas said they'd make him squeal like a pig.


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That never stopped ya before!


Nor you
I still have the hippie in the shower video you sent me


----------



## stain (May 2, 2022)

We have naderzzzz. With 2 to 3" hail. Off to cover up the plants.


----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

Hate hail.  Our season will be starting soon....just about the same time I plant the garden.


----------



## joeb631a (May 2, 2022)

What was that noise?


----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

@Hydra...sick ... Shower


----------



## joeb631a (May 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Hate hail.  Our season will be starting soon....just about the same time I plant the garden.


I never thought what it must do to a car lot.That must be a industry in it self fixing them .


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

pute said:


> @Hydra...sick ... Shower


I thought so too when he sent it


----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I never thought what it must do to a car lot.That must be a industry in it self fixing them .


Had our entire New and used car inventory wiped out 4 times the last 25 years I owned the Nissan dealership.  We actually made more on a hail damaged car.  The words hail sale works every time.


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Had our entire New and used car inventory wiped out 4 times the last 25 years I owned the Nissan dealership.  We actually made more on a hail damaged car.  The words hail sale works every time.


   NEW HAIL COVER FOR YOUR PLANTS


----------



## joeb631a (May 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Had our entire New and used car inventory wiped out 4 times the last 25 years I owned the Nissan dealership.  We actually made more on a hail damaged car.  The words hail sale works every time.


Funny you said Nissan ,I knew a woman who bought her truck after a hale storm . We get hail and hurricanes but nothing like you folks get out west .


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295748


damm...


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Another game for The Brians here 
@Unca Walt Walt  Good one Brother

Thesaurdle – Metzger Media Games


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Funny you said Nissan ,I knew a woman who bought her truck after a hale storm . We get hail and hurricanes but nothing like you folks get out west .


Hard to believe but our transaction price went UP after a hail storm.  Simply put....people actually pay more for a damaged car vs  new one.  Hail sale =feeding frenzy.  Impossible you say....play on #'s and greed.    Sell the car at retail and pay in cash for the damage.  We just sold the car at full price!!... Wave hundred dollar bills at someone and the go into a trance.  

Then we go after the cash by selling options....mud guards,  nav systems ....exc.


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Dont forget the special paint sealer and extra heavy duty under coating that never was applied because it was already there


----------



## RosterMan (May 2, 2022)

Scotch Guard LOL


----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Dont forget the special paint sealer and extra heavy duty under coating that never was applied because it was already there


Believe me sales penetration is tracked on every after market we sold.  DON'T FORGET THE EXTENDED WARRANTY.  Most profitable product we sold.


TheBlackHydra said:


> Scotch Guard LOL


We called paint seal and undercoat......"Mop and Slop".


----------



## joeb631a (May 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Hard to believe but our transaction price went UP after a hail storm.  Simply put....people actually pay more for a damaged car vs  new one.  Hail sale =feeding frenzy.  Impossible you say....play on #'s and greed.    Sell the car at retail and pay in cash for the damage.  We just sold the car at full price!!... Wave hundred dollar bills at someone and the go into a trance.
> 
> Then we go after the cash by selling options....mud guards,  nav systems ....exc.


 People are sometimes dumber than sheep


----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

The average person doesn't understand math ....plus the new car smell...boom


----------



## ness (May 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Had our entire New and used car inventory wiped out 4 times the last 25 years I owned the Nissan dealership.  We actually made more on a hail damaged car.  The words hail sale works every time.



That funny pute hail sale what do people think.


----------



## boo (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 2, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>



Ryan is my go-to guy for weather. He predicted every nasty snow storm we had here in Michigan and did it three to four days before it happened.


----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 295758


A place to go to if you are dead.  Only about 4 or 5 left there.  Not enough to field a basketball team or even a circle jerk.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 3, 2022)

AHA!!  It has been revealed that bunny rabbits are totally HOLLOW.  

PROOF:


----------



## Hippie420 (May 3, 2022)

Just like a rat. If they can get their head through something, the body will fit, too.


----------



## pute (May 3, 2022)

Morning OFC.  More unsettled weather here.  Hope to get a walk in.


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295790


I'd love to have that WLA in my stable.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 3, 2022)

Put this in your stable.


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Put this in your stable.
> 
> View attachment 295793


More towards a Roster Girl


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2022)

Rockwell is on  

I know you old timers probably know what Rockwell-Collins and NAA were, and probably who Rockwell Automation and Raytheon are. Saw this coming for 6 months now….


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Put this in your stable.
> 
> View attachment 295793


She is Gorgeous must be Cambodian


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2022)

It’s their earnings. Yea that’s it. Not like any of this has been planned since the 2020/21 boom…

oof








						Former Rockwell Collins leader sells $5.1 million of Raytheon stock
					

Kelly Ortberg, a longtime leader of Rockwell Collins and most recently a special advisor to Raytheon Technologies’ CEO before retiring this year, made the sale a few weeks before the company’s next earnings call.




					www.thegazette.com
				




I wonder what they will dissolve into next.


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Put this in your stable.
> 
> View attachment 295793


She's Mine now baby


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

That is The Black H Brand . Very exclusive and sought after one.


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

Imagine how easy she must have life


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Imagine how easy she must have life


All that wine will wash away any problems


----------



## pute (May 3, 2022)

Time to walk.  All ladies are fed and happy.


----------



## Africanna (May 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> just some random surfing for chilling



Some big and nasty surf off Cape Town - sans pretty girls


----------



## Africanna (May 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> People are sometimes dumber than sheep





joeb631a said:


> People are sometimes dumber than sheep


Make that _"often" dumber ..._


----------



## bigsur51 (May 3, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Some big and nasty surf off Cape Town - sans pretty girls







that is some gnarly surf


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Some big and nasty surf off Cape Town - sans pretty girls



Is that right where it breaks over the reef


----------



## Patwi (May 3, 2022)

Elon Musk

@elonmusk
·
May 2

As I was saying


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Put this in your stable.
> 
> View attachment 295793


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

Chubby Gals Need Love too


----------



## Hippie420 (May 3, 2022)

Walt spoiled me with those two onion butts surfing that he posted the other day.


----------



## Africanna (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Is that right where it breaks over the reef


Yes. It's an exposed reef/Bombora break that needs an offshore wind to help whip it up.


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

Where are the O'l farts today?  There are no holidays or days off here.  Take yer pain meds and and join in.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

Don't know why, but when I saw this, I thought of Boo. Not that his dog is not well trained; just 'cause this one's got so much personality.
Just because he failed service dog school doesn't mean he wouldn't make the best pet you ever had.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (May 4, 2022)

The abortion ** seems to be about planned parenthood subsidies.

I don’t think my tax dollars should pay for skanks to fix mistakes. If you want one prove to your doctor you need it. Don’t need it? Get ready to be a parent.

Fk around and find out. Literally. Shouldn’t be able to just click delete. It should be something you have to pay heavily for.


“Condoms are expensive”
-get a job

“Morning after is expensive”
-get a job

“Abortions are so expensive because I’m healthy and didn’t get raped”
-NOW it’s really a choice.  You want it? Pay for it. How bad do you want to take back that act? $10k procedure oughta make you think long and hard about it

If it’s physically detrimental to the moms health, or you were raped then your health insurance should cover it as a medical procedure.

end of story


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> The abortion ** seems to be about planned parenthood subsidies.
> 
> I don’t think my tax dollars should pay for skanks to fix mistakes. If you want one prove to your doctor you need it. Don’t need it? Get ready to be a parent.
> 
> ...


And If they are really worried They do offer the morning after pill


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Someone has


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> The abortion ** seems to be about planned parenthood subsidies.
> 
> I don’t think my tax dollars should pay for skanks to fix mistakes. If you want one prove to your doctor you need it. Don’t need it? Get ready to be a parent.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## joeb631a (May 4, 2022)

If they want the right to abort than I want the right not to pay for it . If you want 8 feral kids , pay for them .
We had a rape in Mastic and they caught a 14 Y/o boys who planned it and broke in ,raped the girl in front of her mother and cut her up a bit. 
Get what ever gave birth to it and put them both in jail and sterilize them while you are at it ...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

I'm kinda torn on the whole thing. Dollars and cents, it's probably cheaper tax wise to pay for abortions than it is to pay for the feeding, educating, and medical needs of a child for 18 years, not to mention the incarrasion afterward in a lot of cased, or the crime costs leading to said incarrasions. 
It's just a shame that in the year 2022, people can't figure out how NOT to get pregnant.


----------



## joeb631a (May 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm kinda torn on the whole thing. Dollars and cents, it's probably cheaper tax wise to pay for abortions than it is to pay for the feeding, educating, and medical needs of a child for 18 years, not to mention the incarrasion afterward in a lot of cased, or the crime costs leading to said incarrasions.
> It's just a shame that in the year 2022, people can't figure out how NOT to get pregnant.


I agree ,its not like when we were young when we had to steal alone times with your girl ,back seats of cars. It is acceptable and not so forbidden and there is no stigma for a 16 y/o to go on the pill or buy condoms


----------



## OGKushman (May 4, 2022)

Having sex is an adult decision. If you want to have unprotected sex at 16, then you are now an adult. Get a job so you can be individually responsible.

Hippy you only think it’s cheaper when the gov pays for it all.

Why isn’t the parent working to provide feeding housing medical and education for their child? Why are you torn between individual responsibility and socialism?

sorry if that sounds like an attack, it’s not. Just honest questions.

No honest person wants to limit anyone else’s ability to get a medical procedure - we just want to limit our ability to be taxed for it (to be responsible for you).


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

Pay your own way...I did.  Worked all my life, never drew unemployment.  Never got a handout from the government and when I did something I paid for it one way or another.


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

1st Dr visit done, second at 1 pm .. then go pick up my weekly red meat at HEB .. 1 1/4 " cut sirloin at about $21 grilled my way by me, enough for wife and me and then non fat scraps to my neighbor's 2 pit bulls, ... just making friends is all


My kids and my brother have decided to pick up two steers maybe more at a local auction and slaughter, cut and package ourselves .. $200.00 for one



*Navasota, TX*
*Navasota Livestock Auction Co*
*date of sale: April 30th 2022
 volume: 1456
trend: Steady/Higher*


 SteersHeifers200-300 Lbs.110-217.50110-210300-400 Lbs.110-207.50105-180400-500 Lbs.110-183100-178500-600 Lbs.110-180100-170600-700 Lbs.100-169100-146700-800 Lbs.——Slaughter Cows50-82Slaughter Bulls60-112Stocker Cows850-1175Pairs700-1100


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (May 4, 2022)

A SCOTUS document leaked? Never before has this happened.
I suspect this is a distraction the mid-term elections are coming. 
The presidents approval rating is 8.5% and inflation is at 35%. Did I get that backwards?
Abortion is a hot topic. The media can play this for the next six months and distract
people from what is going on.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Having sex is an adult decision. If you want to have unprotected sex at 16, then you are now an adult. Get a job so you can be individually responsible.
> 
> Hippy you only think it’s cheaper when the gov pays for it all.
> 
> ...


You might want to go back and read my original post a little more carefully.

How much do you think it costs the government to feed a child from birth to 18 years +? It's nice to walk around with rose colored glasses on and say, "Hey! Step up and pay for your kid!"
News flash; They won't. We do.
There are multiple generations that have lived on welfare all their lives. Momma gets knocked up at 14, her baby gets knocked up at the same age, and 14 years later, so does her daughter. Not a ONE of them ever worked a day in their lives. Most never raised their own kids 'cause they palmed 'em off to grandma. WIC, welfare, medicade, and section 8 housing all cost BIG money to the tax payers; a h ell of a lot more than an abortion.
My attitude stems from cold, hard captialism. Not a smidgen of socialism involved.


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

Been pressing kief into patties morning.  I need to take an allergy pill....that stuff makes me sneeze and nose run. I should wear a mask but for some reason I hate masks.   (Fauci) I have needed to do this for a long time.  I have over 100 grams in a jar.  Cold rainy day is a perfect time to do this boring chore.

If I stop Mrs Pute has all kinds of stuff for me to to up here like clean out closets.....think I will continue to press kief.  At least until after noon.

As far as the kief goes....I have jars of this stuff.  That along with bubble hash I have a lifetime supply......

I press them in to 1 1/2 gram patties and use them as perks to my friends.  I gotta make them like me for some reason. ha ha.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

You get fancy. I just weigh the keef, squash it, wrap it in a chunk of aluminum foil, and stick the bunch of 'em in a ziploc with the date written on it. Into the freezer it goes.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Been pressing kief into patties morning.  I need to take an allergy pill....that stuff makes me sneeze and nose run. I should wear a mask but for some reason I hate masks.   (Fauci) I have needed to do this for a long time.  I have over 100 grams in a jar.  Cold rainy day is a perfect time to do this boring chore.
> 
> If I stop Mrs Pute has all kinds of stuff for me to to up here like clean out closets.....think I will continue to press kief.  At least until after noon.
> 
> ...


Please explain where the kief comes from? I did a wet trim on my last grow but don’t remember getting anything like powder that you could make patties out of… i get some powder from my grinder when I roll up my marleys But I have no idea what I’m looking at in this picture. Please skool me


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Been pressing kief into patties morning.  I need to take an allergy pill....that stuff makes me sneeze and nose run. I should wear a mask but for some reason I hate masks.   (Fauci) I have needed to do this for a long time.  I have over 100 grams in a jar.  Cold rainy day is a perfect time to do this boring chore.
> 
> If I stop Mrs Pute has all kinds of stuff for me to to up here like clean out closets.....think I will continue to press kief.  At least until after noon.
> 
> ...


You Better have a Good supply stored away for me


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

patwi said:


> 1st Dr visit done, second at 1 pm .. then go pick up my weekly red meat at HEB .. 1 1/4 " cut sirloin at about $21 grilled my way by me, enough for wife and me and then non fat scraps to my neighbor's 2 pit bulls, ... just making friends is all
> 
> 
> My kids and my brother have decided to pick up two steers maybe more at a local auction and slaughter, cut and package ourselves .. $200.00 for one
> ...


Patwi are you missing a zero on that $200 price if not can you get me some back strap  LOL


----------



## boo (May 4, 2022)

I'm heading out to tackle a 7' monster that severely needs defoliating...darn thing looks like a Christmas tree...after that I have it's evil twin...


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm heading out to tackle a 7' monster that severely needs defoliating...darn thing looks like a Christmas tree...after that I have it's evil twin...


Pic ?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You might want to go back and read my original post a little more carefully.
> 
> How much do you think it costs the government to feed a child from birth to 18 years +? It's nice to walk around with rose colored glasses on and say, "Hey! Step up and pay for your kid!"
> News flash; They won't. We do.
> ...


Aint that the fking truth. Working my ass off to pay taxes for a bunch of lazy fks with their legs spread and a moron with no rubber that lives in Mommies basement.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Aint that the fking truth. Working my ass off to pay taxes for a bunch of lazy fks with their legs spread and a moron with no rubber that lives in Mommies basement.


Knew exactly what Hippie was coming across with
Where do we as taxpayers draw the line , and then where do people go to take back the Government that has gone astray ....


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Aint that the fking truth. Working my ass off to pay taxes for a bunch of lazy fks with their legs spread and a moron with no rubber that lives in Mommies basement.


What really chapped my ass was the fact that the last ten years I worked, I had to take piss tests to earn the money that I paid taxes on, but the welfare rats got a pass and didn't have to take a drug test to get free money that I paid in.
In who's reality is that even close to fair?


----------



## boo (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Please explain where the kief comes from? I did a wet trim on my last grow but don’t remember getting anything like powder that you could make patties out of… i get some powder from my grinder when I roll up my marleys But I have no idea what I’m looking at in this picture. Please skool me


keif is the result of extracting the trichomes from the plant matter...pute uses ice and water whereas I prefer dry ice extraction...chop us the sugar leaves and larf, freeze, and then add dry ice and stir...shaking the bubble bags produces just the trichomes where they collect on the glass I place under the bags when I shake them...kinda like sifting flower...does that help subbie...


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Kief is unpressed Hash / The Kief becomes the hash once pressed


----------



## boo (May 4, 2022)

it's almost time roster...I'm gonna go stuff my maws with lasagna and meatballs...


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

boo said:


> it's almost time roster...I'm gonna go stuff my maws with lasagna and meatballs...


Yum Have not enjoyed a good one of them in a long time
But in honor of Cinco de Mayo, we had Had homemade Burritos


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

boo said:


> keif is the result of extracting the trichomes from the plant matter...pute uses ice and water whereas I prefer dry ice extraction...chop us the sugar leaves and larf, freeze, and then add dry ice and stir...shaking the bubble bags produces just the trichomes where they collect on the glass I place under the bags when I shake them...kinda like sifting flower...does that help subbie...


Ok, I did have sugar leaf and popcorn buds that I saved. Only used it for tea and smokables for my lightweight friends. Didn’t think there was enough there to do anything for myself (a non lightweight). I’ll look up some video footage on how to do it. I know many folks make edibles out of it. They have never done anything but add extra pounds to my ass because they are so sweet. I’d rather smoke bud. I make tincture for my son in law who has 4th stage cancer but I only use top quality buds for that. They sell dry ice at my grocery but I’ve only used it for fitting up or separating super tight clearance on metal parts at work. Thanx boo I think I get it now. Do you dry the leaves before freezing or shaking up with dry ice or freeze it green


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

Hope the best for your sil sub, ..


----------



## boo (May 4, 2022)

subbie, I dry my flowers until they are smokable dry and then freeze it all...different bags produce different grades or keif...the smaller the mesh, the more potent the keif...using dry ice is easy and fun for me whereas using ice and sitting there slogging over a bucket just isn't my style...it works, it's just more work...I still have almost 92 grams of it laying around...I like flowers too much...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

I've taken a couple of entire plants and carved 'em up and chucked 'em in my hash-o-matic along with ice and water. Flip the switch and watch her spin for ten minutes or so. Repete as nessiary. 
Saved me having to go through the whole dry/burp/dry cycles.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've taken a couple of entire plants and carved 'em up and chucked 'em in my hash-o-matic along with ice and water. Flip the switch and watch her spin for ten minutes or so. Repete as nessiary.
> Saved me having to go through the whole dry/burp/dry cycles.


hash-o-matic?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 4, 2022)

Here is how I made our frames, harvest box, and Grinning Reaper:





__





						15.21  How to make DIY Dry sieving frames
					





					graywolfslair.com
				







__





						15.20 The Grinning Reaper
					





					graywolfslair.com


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> hash-o-matic?











						1-1/4 Cubic Ft. Cement Mixer
					

Amazing deals on this 1.25 Cubic Ft Compact Cement Mixer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




That, and a few 5 gallon buckets and some ice & water and you're good to go. No muss, no fuss, no sweat.


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok, I did have sugar leaf and popcorn buds that I saved. Only used it for tea and smokables for my lightweight friends. Didn’t think there was enough there to do anything for myself (a non lightweight). I’ll look up some video footage on how to do it. I know many folks make edibles out of it. They have never done anything but add extra pounds to my ass because they are so sweet. I’d rather smoke bud. I make tincture for my son in law who has 4th stage cancer but I only use top quality buds for that. They sell dry ice at my grocery but I’ve only used it for fitting up or separating super tight clearance on metal parts at work. Thanx boo I think I get it now. Do you dry the leaves before freezing or shaking up with dry ice or freeze it green


Next time I process kief I will do a step bu step on it.  Might be awhile .... I have a good stash.  
Google it Sub Girl.


----------



## Patwi (May 5, 2022)

Kyle Rittenhouse and Lara Logan at a big party tonight in Florida ..


----------



## Patwi (May 5, 2022)

nice tie .. matches her tan.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 5, 2022)

patwi said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse and Lara Logan at a big party tonight in Florida ..
> View attachment 295950


I am gonna say it... a lot of women are attracted to a man who can wear an eagle feather in his hat.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 5, 2022)

I been busy...


----------



## Unca Walt (May 5, 2022)

I bought a chicken to make sandwiches.

It doesn't.  It just shiits on the floor.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

^^^^ I married an Old Hen that does the same thing.


Wait, she quit snoring. Disregard that last statement.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've taken a couple of entire plants and carved 'em up and chucked 'em in my hash-o-matic along with ice and water. Flip the switch and watch her spin for ten minutes or so. Repete as nessiary.
> Saved me having to go through the whole dry/burp/dry cycles.


Hips which unit do you have , I picked up a small washer just never used it yet.


----------



## ness (May 5, 2022)

I don't know how you guys get these picture you post, later I'll investigate but for now I'll be in the kitchen.  cheers and have a stoney day.


----------



## ness (May 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hips which unit do you have , I picked up a small washer just never used it yet.



Yes hash sound good.  Hydra, Roster have fun with the washer and Good morning.


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

patwi said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse and Lara Logan at a big party tonight in Florida ..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295950


She looks Puffy


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hips which unit do you have , I picked up a small washer just never used it yet.











						1-1/4 Cubic Ft. Cement Mixer
					

Amazing deals on this 1.25 Cubic Ft Compact Cement Mixer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I don't know how you guys get these picture you post, later I'll investigate but for now I'll be in the kitchen.  cheers and have a stoney day.


Most are found doing image searches on google / Bing and than right click copy
Then Paste into the main body of response here in your forum reply


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

Funny go through life as a common Boy
Shoot a few Dirtbags and become Lara Famous Man
Winning


----------



## ness (May 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Most are found doing image searches on google / Bing and than right click copy
> Then Paste into the main body of response here in your forum reply



Thank you Hyra I wrote that down.  Good day.


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Here is how I made our frames, harvest box, and Grinning Reaper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GW
Did you ever go any further with the  50W acoustical seat shaker  speaker?


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thank you Hyra I wrote that down.  Good day.


If you see a pic you want to use later, you can right click it, choose save image as, then store it in your pictures.


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thank you Hyra I wrote that down.  Good day.


Next time you are on PM me and I can walk you through it very easy
You can also find pics online and save them to a file on your computer
(I don't recommend this if you do not have a good anti virus) 
Once saved in a file that you know where you put them
You click the Attach Files button below the entry field and locate the file of pic you just saved 
And just click on file from computer it will transfer to here (MP) and you should be able to now see it before you hit the post reply button


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If you see a pic you want to use later, you can right click it, choose save image as, then store it in your pictures.


Dang I just typed that out in long terms LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (May 5, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 295971




I wish someone would do that to Irons


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

Morning pothead's


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning pothead's


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> GW
> Did you ever go any further with the  50W acoustical seat shaker  speaker?



Thanks for the reminder!  I got sidetracked by a blown amplifier and receiver, but did check out my other spare amp and bought both a signal generator and a receiver before duty called elsewhere.  

I'll put it back on the list for when I finish at the rental.


----------



## OGKushman (May 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> What really chapped my ass was the fact that the last ten years I worked, I had to take piss tests to earn the money that I paid taxes on, but the welfare rats got a pass and didn't have to take a drug test to get free money that I paid in.
> In who's reality is that even close to fair?


I think I misread the intent of your post lmao we are on the same page and that page is individual responsibility. I just seem to meet so many people that think it is society’s responsibility to care for everyone, even those that don’t care for themselves. Like having a bleeding heart some sort of holy crusade.


----------



## OGKushman (May 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295979


I was kinda freaking out yesterday after I cut. I was outside relaxing and I kept smelling the stink. I finally asked my wife if she smelled anything she said no. She doesn’t smoke at all so she knows when it smells. I went outside again and smelled it again.

I went back in and asked my wife to go outside. She said no again. Then she said “YOU stink when you come in the room but I don’t smell it anywhere else.”


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If you see a pic you want to use later, you can right click it, choose save image as, then store it in your pictures.


I like my answer better LOL Hahaha


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I think I misread the intent of your post lmao we are on the same page and that page is individual responsibility. I just seem to meet so many people that think it is society’s responsibility to care for everyone, even those that don’t care for themselves. Like having a bleeding heart some sort of holy crusade.


Exactly
Why should those who chose to work hard and show up for their jobs reap the same as those who are useless pieces of ****
Furthermore, for the folks who are disability from work they paid into the system their whole career for such a mishap so they are not leaching on anyone.


----------



## Patwi (May 5, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 5, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 296006


Funny thing.  This gala that was just thrown has become a super spreader.  All fully vaccinated and boosted.  FACT.....the vaccines don't work.  Plus there are major side effects. Glad I never for a second was gonna get and unproven vaccine in my body,


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

They claim there's two new variants running around in Michigan. Joy of joys.
I don't think masks and lockdowns are gonna go over too good this time.


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

Do what you are told or the Doctor will pay you a visit


----------



## Unca Walt (May 5, 2022)

While we are on the subject of pool shooting, there is a guy named Efren Reyes who is the best -- bar none -- that I have ever seen in my life. 

This ain't trick shooting stuff with setups, etc.  This is contest play... unbelievable ability!

This link has him in tournaments and the like making shots that you have to go back and see two or three times to see what the heck actually just happened.  _Tres_ enjoyable.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

^^^You could beat him, Walt. I gots faith in yas.


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^You could beat him, Walt. I gots faith in yas.


Beat em Heck walt taught him


----------



## Curtis Fowler (May 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> While we are on the subject of pool shooting, there is a guy named Efren Reyes who is the best -- bar none -- that I have ever seen in my life.
> 
> This ain't trick shooting stuff with setups, etc.  This is contest play... unbelievable ability!
> 
> This link has him in tournaments and the like making shots that you have to go back and see two or three times to see what the heck actually just happened.  _Tres_ enjoyable.




Hey Unca Walt,
Ever hear of Willie Hoppie?
My grandpa had the pleasure, I now have two of his cues. 
Grandpa was quite the shark!


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

Curtis Fowler said:


> Hey Unca Walt,
> Ever hear of Willie Hoppie?
> My grandpa had the pleasure, I now have two of his cues.
> Grandpa was quite the shark!


Willies sticks are worth some money


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

Good video Walt.


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Good video Walt.


Im confused 
I never know who I am anymore


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Im confused
> I never know who I am anymore


Do any of us, really?


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Do any of us, really?


Who What?
You talking to me


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

Night folks


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Night folks


You get back here!! Boo ain't told you to eat a twinkie and go to bed yet.


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You get back here!! Boo ain't told you to eat a twinkie and go to bed yet.


He is still sleeping prob a rough day


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You get back here!! Boo ain't told you to eat a twinkie and go to bed yet.


Tuck Boo in for me , Im out


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Tuck Boo in for me , Im out


Is this lulabye or story night? I can'y keep 'em straight.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You get back here!! Boo ain't told you to eat a twinkie and go to bed yet.


"...eat a twinkie...???


----------



## Unca Walt (May 6, 2022)

Hey @boo -- Here's a toy you could make for your buddy.  It is a catapult that the dog works entirely by hisself.  Loading, firing, reloading... He can play catch with himself!


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey @boo -- Here's a toy you could make for your buddy.  It is a catapult that the dog works entirely by hisself.  Loading, firing, reloading... He can play catch with himself!



Looks more along the design of an medieval trebuchet


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (May 6, 2022)

I'm thinkin' of building one for my neighbor's adorable weimeraptor.  

_Somebodee stohhp meee!!_


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I'm thinkin' of building one for my neighbor's adorable weimeraptor.
> 
> _Somebodee stohhp meee!!_


Could always make it work in the opposite direction
Like the flying Squirrel video


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Could always make it work in the opposite direction
> Like the flying Squirrel video


I bet Weeds Crazy asz dog would love it


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

Morning.  Happy Fried day.   Gonna be a great mother's day weekend.  80f or warmer both days.  Hopefully your mom is still with you. Mine passed in 2006.  

Cut the grass yesterday as well as the field behind the house.  More yard work today. Everything is really getting ready to bloom here.  I think I will wait a few more days to till the garden.  Still a major chance for frost here. 

I will take the maters out and set them in the sun.  Busy time for me.


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  Happy Fried day.   Gonna be a great mother's day weekend.  80f or warmer both days.  Hopefully your mom is still with you. Mine passed in 2006.
> 
> Cut the grass yesterday as well as the field behind the house.  More yard work today. Everything is really getting ready to bloom here.  I think I will wait a few more days to till the garden.  Still a major chance for frost here.
> 
> I will take the maters out and set them in the sun.  Busy time for me.


Sorry Man, I lost my Mom many years ago too.
Would be nice to see her again


----------



## Connie m (May 6, 2022)

yooper420 said:


> Boys and girls, men and women, old and not so old, this is the place to see and be seen. All are welcome as we start anew.


Hello my friends!  Back again for year 4. Thanks to all the support from everyone, I have learned so much. Looking back at my first grow questions to now, it’s wonderful.  I look forward to another great season with you all!


----------



## Steve1 (May 6, 2022)

Good morning OFC!


----------



## Unca Walt (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 6, 2022)

Hey, Steve! Good to see ya stop by. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

Connie m said:


> Hello my friends!  Back again for year 4. Thanks to all the support from everyone, I have learned so much. Looking back at my first grow questions to now, it’s wonderful.  I look forward to another great season with you all!


Welcome back Connie.  Tell us what you have been up to the last 4 years.


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

Steve1 said:


> Good morning OFC!


Hey Steve o
where ya been


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

Any fish tails


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

Steve1 said:


> Good morning OFC!


Morning Steve.


----------



## Connie m (May 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Any fish tails


No fish tails. Last year I didn’t have too many issues in my grow. Ending with near 3 lbs. each year gets so much better. This year I will be scrogging in my outdoor greenhouse  - Durban poison and Michael Phelps OG. I am sure I will be seeking advice


----------



## ness (May 6, 2022)

Morning Old Farts Club.  I'm going to be doing yard work today then take the rest of the day off.  Enjoy your day. 

Hydra I didn't forget about asking you to teach me how to work image search I need to get outside before it get to hot.  And take it for there.  Have fun.


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

Connie m said:


> No fish tails. Last year I didn’t have too many issues in my grow. Ending with near 3 lbs. each year gets so much better. This year I will be scrogging in my outdoor greenhouse  - Durban poison and Michael Phelps OG. I am sure I will be seeking advice


As you look around you will notice a few changes to the place....hope it suits you.  And everybody here is willing to give advice.


----------



## Bubba (May 6, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I’m under the impression crypto is a scam created by crony socialists to steal labor. Being backed by nothing it’s a Ponzi scheme. The wealth in it will disappear, and when it does it’ll happen so fast…investors head will spin.


You would be dead wrong. Dead wrong. Sorry, again dead wrong.

Bubba


----------



## Steve1 (May 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey Steve o
> where ya been


I've been super busy at work. I own an auto repair shop and aside from being busy, like everyone else, I'm short handed. Makes for long tiring days. After 45 years  I'm getting too old for this. That's ok though. In a few years I'm selling everything and moving to the country


----------



## Bubba (May 6, 2022)

Africanna said:


> If anything is ever a socialist invention, it is the banking system which crypto does the opposite of.
> We'll respectfully agree to disagree on this one, particularly on those cryptos that have real world applications and we can have another chat a few years down the line


Truer words never spoken. All you have to do is look who is against it.

Once I watched 600 bucks of 30 cent eth turn to 7 million, then 10 million. Right in my office. I turned maybe1400 bucks into 100 grand. I don't think its commie.....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> right on!
> 
> I was lucky and took a chance on BitCoin and got in under $450
> 
> ...


Bingo. I looked at Bitcoin when it was 25 bucks, turned it down for eth because eth is a platform thing run on.bitcoin is just fiat, no real function block chain wise. I missed that one. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 6, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> SoCal is really going heavy on the sedatives in the water. I hate living in the capital of dumb people. View attachment 295232


I would not drink tap water on a bet. RO and distiller both working here 

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Bingo. I looked at Bitcoin when it was 25 bucks, turned it down for eth because eth is a platform thing run on.bitcoin is just fiat, no real function block chain wise. I missed that one.
> 
> Bubba


You are probably right Bubba but crypto scares me.  I like gold and silver....I can touch it.


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

Taking one for the team.


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Taking one for the team.


Did you get a hold of some happy pills


----------



## Bubba (May 6, 2022)

pute said:


> You are probably right Bubba but crypto scares me.  I like gold and silver....I can touch it.


I can touch my crypto....it's in a nano digital wallet. Looks like a slightly oversized thumb drive with a screen and a few buttons. Once in the totally safe. Requires a 24 word password. No one can access it but me, and even if lost or destroyed I can recover with 24 word phase.
To sell, I move it to an exchange and sell, goes straight into bank account.

Your gold can be stolen if at home, if there. You can steal my wallet, but without 24 word pass code, not able to get in. I just activate a new one.

It's a different investment. Not like anything  else. Gold and be silver? They hold value and are hedges against inflation. 

Don't get crypto for that, you likely can't make your mortgage payment every month with it. That's ok....in a few short years you can pay your house off!

I can buy an ounce of gold for less than 2000, I think or something close to it. How much will you make? I turned a similar amount to six figures since 2017 purchase. NOW I buy gold....get it?

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

Miss Atomic Bomb 1950


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (May 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Miss Atomic Bomb 1950
> View attachment 296102


Only one soldier is checking her out?


----------



## Bubba (May 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 296108


I watched The Mule on someone here's suggestion the other day. Good movie, he's a different character than dirty harry, but still has it going on. A legend.

Bubs


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I watched The Mule on someone here's suggestion the other day. Good movie, he's a different character than dirty harry, but still has it going on. A legend.
> 
> Bubs


Bub
Is that avail on hulu netflix etc


----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)

Steve1 said:


> I've been super busy at work. I own an auto repair shop and aside from being busy, like everyone else, I'm short handed. Makes for long tiring days. After 45 years  I'm getting too old for this. That's ok though. In a few years I'm selling everything and moving to the country


I have a Brother who owns his own shop but prior he ran fleet maintenance for 150 vans and buses. We know each other for 37 years. When you get a inside what shops cost ,insurances ,computer services ,inspections ,diagnostic equipment ,specialized tools ,alignments , mulitable lifts ,parking, removing snow from said parking  and just to keep 4500 square ft shop warm is astronomical. Plus every twat who ever heard of Youtube who after watching something for 7 minutes becomes a expert. To getting help ,to killing your back. As a electrician my trade change slowly ,as a car tech there are as many systems in a car as there in the star ship Enterprise. People freak when they hear $125 and up labor charges ,but have no clue .


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have a Brother who owns his own shop but prior he ran fleet maintenance for 150 vans and buses. We know each other for 37 years. When you get a inside what shops cost ,insurances ,computer services ,inspections ,diagnostic equipment ,specialized tools ,alignments , mulitable lifts ,parking, removing snow from said parking  and just to keep 4500 square ft shop warm is astronomical. Plus every twat who ever heard of Youtube who after watching something for 7 minutes becomes a expert. To getting help ,to killing your back. As a electrician my trade change slowly ,as a car tech there are as many systems in a car as there in the star ship Enterprise. People freak when they hear $125 and up labor charges ,but have no clue .


I have no problem paying that either to an honest Mech
It is the sheitheads who take forever to finish a job or bill by the book where it says will take 4hrs to do and charge that when it takes them an hour.
The Guy i go to now Knows I worked on all sorts of engines and vehicles and is very honest with the hour prices. But I have it ready to go so he does not have to do the little things 
ie : rusted on lugs , full tank of gas when he needs to drop tank .......stuff like that saves a lot of time


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

OK my friends time for me to fly , Big night tonight
Only comes once a year stuff.
I feel my back already in the morning LOL


----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)

Congrats to you and your Missus !


----------



## bigsur51 (May 6, 2022)

that did not age well eh


----------



## Steve1 (May 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have a Brother who owns his own shop but prior he ran fleet maintenance for 150 vans and buses. We know each other for 37 years. When you get a inside what shops cost ,insurances ,computer services ,inspections ,diagnostic equipment ,specialized tools ,alignments , mulitable lifts ,parking, removing snow from said parking  and just to keep 4500 square ft shop warm is astronomical. Plus every twat who ever heard of Youtube who after watching something for 7 minutes becomes a expert. To getting help ,to killing your back. As a electrician my trade change slowly ,as a car tech there are as many systems in a car as there in the star ship Enterprise. People freak when they hear $125 and up labor charges ,but have no clue .


It’s ridiculous all of the ** involved in it. I loved just fixing cars back in the day. Now I’m just putting in my time


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

Enjoy your retirement....I see  it in your beer future.


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

I meant to say near but beer fits as well.


----------



## boo (May 6, 2022)

people always assume I enjoy working on old vehicles and are surprised when I tell them I don't care to...it's the drive I enjoy but in order to do that they need to run...it's the little things that keep my cars off the trailer...that being said I believe a shakedown run is in order with elvis...new ignition, carb bench flowed and tweaked, timing set earlier...I'm thinking a sunset drive is in order...I know an old school pizza joint right off the bay...gotta drive along the longest unbroken sidewalk in the world to do so...6 miles right on the bay...this is what florida is all about...


----------



## Steve1 (May 6, 2022)

boo said:


> people always assume I enjoy working on old vehicles and are surprised when I tell them I don't care to...it's the drive I enjoy but in order to do that they need to run...it's the little things that keep my cars off the trailer...that being said I believe a shakedown run is in order with elvis...new ignition, carb bench flowed and tweaked, timing set earlier...I'm thinking a sunset drive is in order...I know an old school pizza joint right off the bay...gotta drive along the longest unbroken sidewalk in the world to do so...6 miles right on the bay...this is what florida is all about...


Until recently I had a 65 Austin Healey. I enjoyed working on that. You turned a screw it actually did something. Now it’s all modules talking to each other. Nowadays I just build bikes in my spare time


----------



## boo (May 6, 2022)

steve, my rides are all from the 60's for the most part and agree that they are easier to work on but I guess I have way too many toys to keep up...jay leno has this old car life figured out...I just need to figure out how to get jay's money...I have 1 car I will not work on, way too much technology for my old hands...23 pounds of boost with methanol injection...it's all that and more...


----------



## Bubba (May 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Bub
> Is that avail on hulu netflix etc


I rented it, probably Amazon prime or Vudu for the mule


----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

Morning Farts.  66 F and Sunny.  Beautiful morning.  Wind and rain last night and all the pollen and pods fell out the pecan trees.


----------



## pute (May 7, 2022)

Morning OFC. Happy Shatterday.


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Farts.  66 F and Sunny.  Beautiful morning.  Wind and rain last night and all the pollen and pods fell out the pecan trees.


Morning back at ya
Do you get to eat the Pecans?


----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Morning back at ya
> Do you get to eat the Pecans?



Yes, now and again.


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Farts.  66 F and Sunny.  Beautiful morning.  Wind and rain last night and all the pollen and pods fell out the pecan trees.


Those things fill my gutters!!!

Bubba


----------



## boo (May 7, 2022)

mornin folks, gonna be an awesome day here in the swamp...all the best for you guys today...


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

boo said:


> steve, my rides are all from the 60's for the most part and agree that they are easier to work on but I guess I have way too many toys to keep up...jay leno has this old car life figured out...I just need to figure out how to get jay's money...I have 1 car I will not work on, way too much technology for my old hands...23 pounds of boost with methanol injection...it's all that and more...View attachment 296126


Looks like a twin turbo v6 GS....

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Those things fill my gutters!!!
> 
> Bubba


What a bitcch it mmust be to clean


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

boo said:


> mornin folks, gonna be an awesome day here in the swamp...all the best for you guys today...


Back at ya Boo


----------



## boo (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Looks like a twin turbo v6 GS....
> 
> Bubba


buick built the WE-4 to be faster then a GN but not as fast as the GNX...add in my methanol and forget it, I run mid 10 second 1/4 mile...the tires are nitto drag radial and boy do they hook if you don't come out of the hole on full boost...


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

boo said:


> buick built the WE-4 to be faster then a GN but not as fast as the GNX...add in my methanol and forget it, I run mid 10 second 1/4 mile...the tires are nitto drag radial and boy do they hook if you don't come out of the hole on full boost...


Yep,Drag racing requires boost coming on after launch if you dont want to go up in smoke.  If it will clock mid 10's you have that down...

bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 7, 2022)

boo said:


> buick built the WE-4 to be faster then a GN but not as fast as the GNX...add in my methanol and forget it, I run mid 10 second 1/4 mile...the tires are nitto drag radial and boy do they hook if you don't come out of the hole on full boost...


How much boost are you running and what is your displacement?


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> How much boost are you running and what is your displacement?


He said 23 lbs.....with the meth injection he can go this high, I'm sure there has been work to the computer and fuel mapping....

bubba


----------



## Steve1 (May 7, 2022)

Any of y’all have experience with bubble hash? Used Bubblebagdudes for the first time today and what came out of the process is dark green. Think I overworked the trimmings? I used a paint mixer and a drill for 1/2 hour. Seems like any videos I’ve watched the product comes out tan or light brown.


----------



## OGKushman (May 7, 2022)

-Buy 1 strawberry plant
-Watch it become 10
-Sell strawberries somehow
….Profit???

I think I’ve stumbled across something here guys.


----------



## OGKushman (May 7, 2022)

Steve1 said:


> Any of y’all have experience with bubble hash? Used Bubblebagdudes for the first time today and what came out of the process is dark green. Think I overworked the trimmings? I used a paint mixer and a drill for 1/2 hour. Seems like any videos I’ve watched the product comes out tan or light brown.


How many bags and what are their mesh sizes?

I have a 5(?)bag kit and the first bag is the trim it’s trash, last bag is literally silt it’s trash. But bags 2,3,4 are their own unique hash. Usually 3/4 is close to full melt.


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> How much boost are you running and what is your displacement?


he must be out burning the tires off of something!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> How many bags and what are their mesh sizes?
> 
> I have a 5(?)bag kit and the first bag is the trim it’s trash, last bag is literally silt it’s trash. But bags 2,3,4 are their own unique hashed. Usually 3/4 is close to full melt.


WAY too long.  I have one of those mini washers, 6 mins.  Hand stir is usually only 20 mins, and I've had a little green.
Take that green stuff and cut into slices and let dry.  It will usually burn like hash, and tast e like it too if not too much leaf material. If once dry you can knead it, this is a good burn mix. If its hard as a rock, just smoke or maybe a QWET extraction?  I would just smoke it.

On the Bags, I use BubbleBagDudes better set.  Still cheap. 200,190,160,120,90,73,45 and 25.

bubba


----------



## boo (May 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> How much boost are you running and what is your displacement?


23 pounds of boost at WOT with a 231 ci. 6 cylinder motor...a screaming meme of a ride...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 7, 2022)

Got the cages cleaned today so I don't have to rush on Mother's Day. Sun is shining, and the birds are making me deafer than I already am. Can't blame 'em, though. I'd be squawking if I could, too. Time to get high.


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> -Buy 1 strawberry plant
> -Watch it become 10
> -Sell strawberries somehow
> ….Profit???
> ...


My bed of strawberry I planted last year look great and I got 2 bunches of roots from stark nurseries . Screw the eggplants !


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> WAY too long.  I have one of those mini washers, 6 mins.  Hand stir is usually only 20 mins, and I've had a little green.
> Take that green stuff and cut into slices and let dry.  It will usually burn like hash, and tast e like it too if not too much leaf material. If once dry you can knead it, this is a good burn mix. If its hard as a rock, just smoke or maybe a QWET extraction?  I would just smoke it.
> 
> On the Bags, I use BubbleBagDudes better set.  Still cheap. 200,190,160,120,90,73,45 and 25.
> ...


In your machine do you do any 2nd or 3rd washes 
I picked one up have yet to use it , soon I hope


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Rich Strike is the winner
I had 100 dollars on that horse


----------



## boo (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Rich Strike is the winner
> I had 100 dollars on that horse


no way...


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Putes after a hard day LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

boo said:


> no way...


I always bet a 100 on the long shot


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 7, 2022)

Steve1 said:


> Any of y’all have experience with bubble hash? Used Bubblebagdudes for the first time today and what came out of the process is dark green. Think I overworked the trimmings? I used a paint mixer and a drill for 1/2 hour. Seems like any videos I’ve watched the product comes out tan or light brown.



You're overworking it.  Try 5 to 10 minutes.



boo said:


> 23 pounds of boost at WOT with a 231 ci. 6 cylinder motor...a screaming meme of a ride...



232 in3 under 23lbs boost would have the equivalent torque of about 592 in3 so should be looking for traction.


----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Those things fill my gutters!!!
> 
> Bubba



I don't have gutters.  They get all over the place it's like a blanket of snow.


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Putes after a hard day LOL


Thats Gandalf the Grey smoking Pipe Weed...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Rich Strike is the winner
> I had 100 dollars on that horse


Fantastic!

Remember that hundred I loaned ya last month?


----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

boo do you have any Tbirds nice crewing car.  I am fawn of Mustang 1985.  I bought one in Kentucky coal mine people.  It was beat up a hole in the floorboard driver side.  But it run and kept on running all the way to Florida.


----------



## boo (May 7, 2022)

ness, I had a '55 which the ex kept many years ago, I'm a GM guy, I like their stuff...


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Remember that hundred I loaned ya last month?



 I m done


----------



## ness (May 8, 2022)

Good morning OFC.  The Sun rose again.  I got up late this morning 7: am.  Going to ten to the girls inside then take care of the outside girls.  Those dams Spiter Mites.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

Morning Ness & the rest. Beautiful sun shiny day here. Going to have an early dinner with the whole fan damily at 14:00. Maybe I'll get a surprise and one of the kids (lawyers, teachers, and big wig accountants) will pick up the tab for a change.
Naw. Never happen.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 8, 2022)

ness2 said:


> boo do you have any Tbirds nice crewing car.  I am fawn of Mustang 1985.  I bought one in Kentucky coal mine people.  It was beat up a hole in the floorboard driver side.  But it run and kept on running all the way to Florida.



I'm the oddball gearhead who restored and built Fords and Chrysler products.  I had a 60 Bird fully stock and restored, but massaged the 67 suicide door bird and the 84 Fox body bird by installing fuel injected and massaged Lincoln 460's with appropriate train, brakes, and suspension.  The 67 had the most room in it for a crew car, but the light weight Fox bodied 84 bird was the most fun to drive.

I also massaged a couple Sunbeam Tigers with Ford small block V-8 engines, but only had one other Ford which was a 53 and was not as reliable or durable as the 54 Chevy we had growing up.

One of the issues with restoring cars from the eastern seaboard and states, is their use of salt on their roads in the winter and it is hard to find any cars with belly pans, fenders, or rocker panels older than a few years.


----------



## ness (May 8, 2022)

I found the TBird is so comfortable love crewing in her. 

I grow up in New England the salt is a killer under cars and what not. 

Thinking of French Toast. yum


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I found the TBird is so comfortable love crewing in her.
> 
> I grow up in New England the salt is a killer under cars and what not.
> 
> Thinking of French Toast. yum


YUM-OOOOO


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)




----------



## ness (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> YUM-OOOOO
> View attachment 296212



Yup, that was my breakfast.  It was good with a nice glass of cold milk.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

pute said:


>


Wake up all pissed off that i did


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

Back from the Mom's Day munch. Had reservations for 18, but oldest niece and her hubby and three kids and his mom and dad called an hour before and canceled. Still had 11. Reservations for 14:00. Got seated at 14:40. Got the food at 15:20. Place was packed, big time. Couldn't believe the bill only came out to $168 and change without tip. Waitress asked how we wanted the bill split up. I said to put it all on one and big brother and I would split it. BB said that wasn't fair 'cause I was only responsible for three while he had 8. I told him they were my family, too. Split it 50/50. I plunked down a 20 for my half of the tip, and he plunked down 40. Said he usually always tips 50%. Wow. Mr. Big Shot! I go over 20% often, but 50? Sorry. I guess I'm too cheap.
Meal was good, but nothing to write home about. Back was screaming from sitting so long. Glad to be home and horizontal.


----------



## Laid Back Bob (May 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You're overworking it.  Try 5 to 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 232 in3 under 23lbs boost would have the equivalent torque of about 592 in3 so should be looking for traction.


Don't use a drill and paint mixer. Gently stir with a paddle for 10-15 min. Do what Frenchy did. Get your instructions from the master. Two things make it green. Mostly from using fresh frozen that has been frozen long enough for ice crystals to penetrate the cell walls and let the chlorophyl out. The other is mixing too vigorously and for too long. I use a washer but I run it for 30 sec, strain, 1 min, strain, 5 min, strain, then 15 min and strain just for the hell of it. I have had it come out green before. Very little now. Just go to Frenchy's website. He has more than you'll ever want to know about it.
Oops, this was meant for Steve.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Laid Back Bob said:


> Don't use a drill and paint mixer. Gently stir with a paddle for 10-15 min. Do what Frenchy did. Get your instructions from the master. Two things make it green. Mostly from using fresh frozen that has been frozen long enough for ice crystals to penetrate the cell walls and let the chlorophyl out. The other is mixing too vigorously and for too long. I use a washer but I run it for 30 sec, strain, 1 min, strain, 5 min, strain, then 15 min and strain just for the **** of it. I have had it come out green before. Very little now. Just go to Frenchy's website. He has more than you'll ever want to know about it.
> Oops, this was meant for Steve.


Who's Frenchy


----------



## Laid Back Bob (May 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Who's Frenchy


Re we allowed to post links? I cant remember.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

As long as the link isn't advertising, I think it'll be fine.


----------



## Laid Back Bob (May 8, 2022)

Ok, I hope you guys aren't joking. This is Frenchy Cannoli's site. He recently passed but luckily left us with a library. Writings by Frenchy — Frenchy Cannoli Brand.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Laid Back Bob said:


> Ok, I hope you guys aren't joking. This is Frenchy Cannoli's site. He recently passed but luckily left us with a library. Writings by Frenchy — Frenchy Cannoli Brand.


Thank You I save that
Information is knowledge
Knowledge is Power


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

Laid Back Bob said:


> Ok, I hope you guys aren't joking. This is Frenchy Cannoli's site. He recently passed but luckily left us with a library. Writings by Frenchy — Frenchy Cannoli Brand.


I don't see a thing wrong with the link, but if it's deemed evil, I'll take the spanking. I'm kinda into that stuff, anyhoo.


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I don't see a thing wrong with the link, but if it's deemed evil, I'll take the spanking. I'm kinda into that stuff, anyhoo.


And Im surprised Hippie is know as the evil Mod around here


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Oh Ness please tell me you did not Crash


----------



## ness (May 9, 2022)

Good morning Old Farts.  Another day has started I got to do a few think this am.  Have fun


----------



## joeb631a (May 9, 2022)

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB
Good Morning Folks!


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB
> Good Morning Folks!



Perfect LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Poor Crash


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Good morning Old Farts.  Another day has started I got to do a few think this am.  Have funView attachment 296286


I hope you are not running out to your computer guy (LOL Just Kidding You Know Me)
See ya later


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

Morning, nice link Bob
I have a fricken dentist appointment today.  Cleaning only.  I haven't had a cavity since HS. I am lucky in that respect.   My back is a different issue.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, nice link Bob
> I have a fricken dentist appointment today.  Cleaning only.  I haven't had a cavity since HS. I am lucky in that respect.   My back is a different issue.


Never knew dentures could get cavities


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

Hope your dental assisting is cute and doesn’t wear his t shirt inside out and backwards like mine did last week  that was crazy


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hope your dental assisting is cute and doesn’t wear his t shirt inside out and backwards like mine did last week  that was crazy


Im sure in his case they would question why the cute assistant came out of the exam room with her shirt inside out too


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hope your dental assisting is cute and doesn’t wear his t shirt inside out and backwards like mine did last week  that was crazy


Now it makes me wonder what really happened with you at the dentist LOL


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hope your dental assisting is cute and doesn’t wear his t shirt inside out and backwards like mine did last week  that was crazy


If my dental assistant was wearing a shirt inside out...I would not come back.


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

It's a good point about wearing a shirt inside out. We were at a five-star restaurant last night having dinner and people were wearing pajamas. What's happened to this new generation. I understand you don't need to dress up but you don't come into a nice restaurant looking like a slob or like you just got out of bed.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

No respect


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

pute said:


> It's a good point about wearing a shirt inside out. We were at a five-star restaurant last night having dinner and people were wearing pajamas. What's happened to this new generation. I understand you don't need to dress up but you don't come into a nice restaurant looking like a slob or like you just got out of bed.


I agree and worthy of the pet peeve thread


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

This is cool watch this


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Makes me feel like I driving with @boo


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

Google sound Racer for better info
Little over or around a C note


----------



## Steve1 (May 9, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> How many bags and what are their mesh sizes?
> 
> I have a 5(?)bag kit and the first bag is the trim it’s trash, last bag is literally silt it’s trash. But bags 2,3,4 are their own unique hash. Usually 3/4 is close to full melt.


4 bags.  220, 160, 75 (i think) and 25.   I kind of figured I beat the heck out of it.  LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 9, 2022)

pute said:


> If my dental assistant was wearing a shirt inside out...I would not come back.


This did make me think before doing anything but a cleaning at this new dentist office.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2022)

Anybody here ever use EM-1? I bought some to try on my veggies.


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody here ever use EM-1? I bought some to try on my veggies.


I have heard of it and I believe a friend of mine like it
Never tried it my self but it looks pretty good stuff
What is EM-1 – TeraGanix   LINK


----------



## RosterMan (May 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This did make me think before doing anything but a cleaning at this new dentist office.


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)

Done with the Dentist.  Now time to enjoy the beautiful day outside.


----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Carty (May 10, 2022)

Carty pulls muscles giving himself a reach around.....

    Sometimes you just have to be able to laugh at yourself.   As most know, I've had 3 back surgeries, need double hip replacement, just a mess.  My muscles get very sore and I massage them with my right hand mostly.  My hips stay swollen to my knees and get very stiff.. all side affects of bone on bone I've read.  So, during a weeks period of very bad pain I massaged them repeatedly.  The bone graft area in my low right back hurts, so I attempt to reach my arm behind my fatbuttself and it's difficult.  One day I finally got it right on the bone graft area and massaged the heck out of it.   I woke up the next day with my arm swollen a little and hurting like heck..  ***.  seriously,  I pull muscles giving myself a dang reach around.
   Next day was my appt with Ortho surgeon, no parking spaces and had to walk 200yds using my cane and right shoulder.  After all this,  I woke up at 2am that night in tears.  my shoulder and arm throbbing like a mofo and nothing helped but 2 muscle relaxers.. back to sleep.

I think this finally qualifies me for membership in the Old Farts Club.   who pulls muscles giving themselves a reach around... this guy.  ouch, that hurt too...  

Hope it made ya laugh..  I can laugh,  NOW...  it's still healing too... lol


----------



## Unca Walt (May 10, 2022)

Dang, son, you gotta get rid of the roundness!  Carrying five suitcases everywhere grinds your bones.

Less pork, less grind.  Less grind, less pain.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)

Now thats fking funny.


----------



## ness (May 10, 2022)

Carty said:


> Carty pulls muscles giving himself a reach around.....
> 
> Sometimes you just have to be able to laugh at yourself.   As most know, I've had 3 back surgeries, need double hip replacement, just a mess.  My muscles get very sore and I massage them with my right hand mostly.  My hips stay swollen to my knees and get very stiff.. all side affects of bone on bone I've read.  So, during a weeks period of very bad pain I massaged them repeatedly.  The bone graft area in my low right back hurts, so I attempt to reach my arm behind my fatbuttself and it's difficult.  One day I finally got it right on the bone graft area and massaged the heck out of it.   I woke up the next day with my arm swollen a little and hurting like heck..  ***.  seriously,  I pull muscles giving myself a dang reach around.
> Next day was my appt with Ortho surgeon, no parking spaces and had to walk 200yds using my cane and right shoulder.  After all this,  I woke up at 2am that night in tears.  my shoulder and arm throbbing like a mofo and nothing helped but 2 muscle relaxers.. back to sleep.
> ...



It's awful the pain your in Cart.  Get your hips done that will help.  I heard hip surgery is easier then knee surgeries.  I've had two knee done and my hips are getting worse.  They hurt when I walk for awhile.  It's tuff getting old.  I would love a hot tub


----------



## ness (May 10, 2022)

Good morning Old Farts Club.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 10, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Dang, son, you gotta get rid of the roundness!  Carrying five suitcases everywhere grinds your bones.
> 
> Less pork, less grind.  Less grind, less pain.


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

Carty said:


> Carty pulls muscles giving himself a reach around.....
> 
> Sometimes you just have to be able to laugh at yourself.   As most know, I've had 3 back surgeries, need double hip replacement, just a mess.  My muscles get very sore and I massage them with my right hand mostly.  My hips stay swollen to my knees and get very stiff.. all side affects of bone on bone I've read.  So, during a weeks period of very bad pain I massaged them repeatedly.  The bone graft area in my low right back hurts, so I attempt to reach my arm behind my fatbuttself and it's difficult.  One day I finally got it right on the bone graft area and massaged the heck out of it.   I woke up the next day with my arm swollen a little and hurting like heck..  ***.  seriously,  I pull muscles giving myself a dang reach around.
> Next day was my appt with Ortho surgeon, no parking spaces and had to walk 200yds using my cane and right shoulder.  After all this,  I woke up at 2am that night in tears.  my shoulder and arm throbbing like a mofo and nothing helped but 2 muscle relaxers.. back to sleep.
> ...


Damn Carty....you definitely qualify for the OFC!!! Reading your post makes me feel like a spring chicken.  Hope you feel better.

A walk in on the menu today.  High around 80f with wind.  Hopefully light wind.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

About 8  yrs ago we decided to switch from oil to gas (I had a 1000gal in ground tank that was coming up on replacement) so we went with getting Gas.
The costs to do so costs with new furnace, abate tank, and new chimney liner came out to roughly 12 grand. 
We cut heating bill below half 1st day installed , and are now at break even point.
So glad now we did. I feel sorry for anyone stuck with Oil theses days.
I'm sure these bastards will be raising Natural Gas costs very soon too.
(has increased but by less than 50 dollars a month so far) who knows what nuclear winter will bring


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Does anyone else get a back ache from the weed eater
I have been looking for a powerful one but light weight 
The battery ones still suck


----------



## Hippie420 (May 10, 2022)

Yes, I do. Don't judge by me, though. I get a back ache from everything. Matter of fact, it aches all the time. It's just part of working hard and living too long.


----------



## OGKushman (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 10, 2022)

December 7th, 1941 and May 10th, 1975; two days that live on in infamy. 

The first was when we got Jap slapped at Pearl Harbor, and the second was that fateful day that a cougar dragged me kicking and screaming to the alter.

What's the proper Anniversary gift for the 47th? I'm thinking Band-Aids or Advair.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> December 7th, 1941 and May 10th, 1975; two days that live on in infamy.
> 
> The first was when we got Jap slapped at Pearl Harbor, and the second was that fateful day that a cougar dragged me kicking and screaming to the alter.
> 
> What's the proper Anniversary gift for the 47th? I'm thinking Band-Aids or Advair.


Gorilla Glue


----------



## stain (May 10, 2022)

@pute


----------



## stain (May 10, 2022)

Random shots


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

stain said:


> @pute
> 
> View attachment 296436


I told you they would all make it you can't kill that stuff


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

Is that the horseradish?


----------



## stain (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is that the horseradish?


yes


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

stain said:


> @pute
> 
> View attachment 296436


Get them in a place where they can spread.  In two years they will cover 300 sq ft.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

stain said:


> yes


That’s great. Glad to see you got some to try out  hope it grows good for you


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Get them in a place where they can spread.  In two years they will cover 300 sq ft.


How long until you can harvest a crop?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> December 7th, 1941 and May 10th, 1975; two days that live on in infamy.
> 
> The first was when we got Jap slapped at Pearl Harbor, and the second was that fateful day that a cougar dragged me kicking and screaming to the alter.
> 
> What's the proper Anniversary gift for the 47th? I'm thinking Band-Aids or Advair.



A peace offering of some sort.  Congratulations!


----------



## Hippie420 (May 10, 2022)

Thanks GW. I was 19, and she was 21. It was that time of year when she's two whole years older than me. Come September, it's back to one. How I was smart enough to marry that woman I'll never know.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Thanks GW. I was 19, and she was 21. It was that time of year when she's two whole years older than me. Come September, it's back to one. How I was smart enough to marry that woman I'll never know.


My wife is 2 yrs older than me, I have always attracted older women
when I was 19 I had a 28yr old girl , I was her Stud
She used and abuse me that whole summer


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> How long until you can harvest a crop?


Once established I harvest every late October.  That that I just sent stain will take a couple of years. 



Hippie420 said:


> December 7th, 1941 and May 10th, 1975; two days that live on in infamy.
> 
> The first was when we got Jap slapped at Pearl Harbor, and the second was that fateful day that a cougar dragged me kicking and screaming to the alter.
> 
> What's the proper Anniversary gift for the 47th? I'm thinking Band-Aids or Advair.


Congrats Hippie.  My 48th will be in July. 



SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s great. Glad to see you got some to try out  hope it grows good for you


It will grow good.  You can't get rid of the stuff once established.


stain said:


> Random shots
> 
> View attachment 296438
> View attachment 296439
> ...


Nice looking plants stain.  Nice male as well.


----------



## Patwi (May 10, 2022)

3 amigos or is it a band of brothers


.


----------



## stain (May 10, 2022)

MMMmmm veal venison.... Sad part is that all 3 won't make it to the dinner table. Attrition with thin them out, or a car will.


----------



## Laid Back Bob (May 10, 2022)

Oh the humanity!!

I made some bubble hash today. I wasn't sure how well it would come out because the plants endured massive amounts of stress. Well, when I ran my washing machine and after I ran the 1st wash, there were some not-green specks floating on top with the trim. Turns out that massive stress caused one or both to Hermie. Never saw any nanners. I'm pretty sure it was late enough to not cause too much damage. Yield was low, as would be expected. You know, even in the plant world, you can't trust them to stay the sex they were born with.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

Laid Back Bob said:


> Oh the humanity!!
> 
> I made some bubble hash today. I wasn't sure how well it would come out because the plants endured massive amounts of stress. Well, when I ran my washing machine and after I ran the 1st wash, there were some not-green specks floating on top with the trim. Turns out that massive stress caused one or both to Hermie. Never saw any nanners. I'm pretty sure it was late enough to not cause too much damage. Yield was low, as would be expected. You know, even in the plant world, you can't trust them to stay the sex they were born with.


Did you name her something like Pat?


----------



## Laid Back Bob (May 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you name her something like Pat?


No, but I am now!


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Laid Back Bob said:


> No, but I am now!


I named my last male Mr Hands


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

Me loves the bubble hash.  My working day is over.  Didn't get as much done as l wanted but a productive day never the less. 

Time for a bowl and a Avalanche Pale Ale.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Me loves the bubble hash.  My working day is over.  Didn't get as much done as l wanted but a productive day never the less.
> 
> Time for a bowl and a Avalanche Pale Ale.


Smoking hash only by the bowl or blending it on top


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

No hash until bedtime...it is indica.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

pute said:


> No hash until bedtime...it is indica.


Nice


----------



## Hippie420 (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> My wife is 2 yrs older than me, I have always attracted older women
> when I was 19 I had a 28yr old girl , I was her Stud
> She used and abuse me that whole summer



Oh, you poor thing! Show daddy where the bad girl touched you.


stain said:


> MMMmmm veal venison.... Sad part is that all 3 won't make it to the dinner table. Attrition with thin them out, or a car will.


I reject your reality and substitute my own. They all grew up happy and healthy and are currently eating their way through an old Hippie's wallet.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Oh, you poor thing! Show daddy where the bad girl touched you.
> 
> I reject your reality and substitute my own. They all grew up happy and healthy and are currently eating their way through an old Hippie's wallet.


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

Night folks


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)




----------



## stain (May 10, 2022)

Guess I got overheated pulling weeds... Should have just let them grow and grow and grow....

No, I'm really sick..going to bed.


----------



## Carty (May 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Thanks GW. I was 19, and she was 21. It was that time of year when she's two whole years older than me. Come September, it's back to one. How I was smart enough to marry that woman I'll never know.



Wanted to say congrats and admiration brother Hippie.  Just celebrated 34, met her she was 17 and I was 23.  I know, but she was 2mos shy of 18.  still my best friend.  both a bit broken up physically, but we have each other always.
Kudo brother, many will never know this feeling of the lifelong bond.  not easy either.. thank god for the Highs.. lol


----------



## Unca Walt (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Congrats Hippie.  My 48th will be in July


Jeez.  It took me that long to find which arm it's under.  

We wuz married in 1959... chillun.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 11, 2022)

Here's one for @boo and his puppy.  I could just see Dutch doing this.


----------



## ness (May 11, 2022)

stain said:


> Guess I got overheated pulling weeds... Should have just let them grow and grow and grow....
> 
> No, I'm really sick..going to bed.
> View attachment 296504
> View attachment 296505



Weeds are bad they got to go.  I see the little bugger tring to hide, neat. Looking good up there stain.  

Hope you found some sleep.  Chicken soap always help me.


----------



## stain (May 11, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Weeds are bad they got to go.  I see the little bugger tring to hide, neat. Looking good up there stain.
> 
> Hope you found some sleep.  Chicken soap always help me.


Was dehydrated and got to much sun. Got a nice sunburn. My farmers tan is epic....

Chicken SOAP would make me blow bubbles out my backside LOL


----------



## ness (May 11, 2022)

I need to lower the Gelato's and Jack Herer's they would be on the ground on some plywood just worry about bugs.  I'll have TJ spray inside and out for bugs before I do.  It's going to be war.  

Makes me mad and hurt about that dam war overseas.  Something should be done.  Wonder how many guards he has.   Can't remember his name.


----------



## ness (May 11, 2022)

stain more water.   I don't drink much plain water a habit I should get into.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2022)

stain said:


> Was dehydrated and got to much sun. Got a nice sunburn. My farmers tan is epic....
> 
> Chicken SOAP would make me blow bubbles out my backside LOL
> 
> ...




dayum , you guys are like 45 days ahead of us

looks like you got a lot of volunteers to deal,with this season

next thing you know you will be picking maters in a week or two!


----------



## Unca Walt (May 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 296541


Good morning Walt any new stories in the life of Walt?


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

Morning OFC.  I don't care what the price of gas I'd I ain't buying an electric car.   Gas keeps going up and in Colorado the lawmakers are talking about reducing the number of gas stations.  This damn state is going batshit crazy.

I remember when we were free.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  I don't care what the price of gas I'd I ain't buying an electric car.   Gas keeps going up and in Colorado the lawmakers are talking about reducing the number of gas stations.  This damn state is going batshit crazy.
> 
> I remember when we were free.


This P ricks are doing it all on purpose , and well planned attack


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

I need to keep my mouth shut....


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> I need to keep my mouth shut....


Where is Hippie to censor you LOL


----------



## Patwi (May 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 296541





.


Walt, this was written on a bathroom wall , nice .... and that proves why you should always carry a sharpie






.


----------



## OGKushman (May 11, 2022)

One algorithm to rule them all.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 11, 2022)

Kevin, come out, come out, where ever you are.

I see ya lurkin'. What's been up? Hope ya been healthy and the storms ain't beat ya up too bad.


----------



## Patwi (May 11, 2022)

So, does the lizard queen being dead have any bearing on her mobility ?

Queen Elizabeth to ‘reluctantly’ miss State Opening of Parliament due to ‘mobility problems’


----------



## pute (May 11, 2022)

Just finished cutting the lawn.  Everything that could go wrong with my trimmer did.   First it ran out of gas and I had to mix some.  Next my trimmer line ran out.  Had to replace that.  Then I flooded the damn thing.  Had to pull the plug and dry it off.  Geez..... done now.  Another day is in the books.  Nice Jacuzzi and a cold beer sounds good.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Just finished cutting the lawn.  Everything that could go wrong with my trimmer did.   First it ran out of gas and I had to mix some.  Next my trimmer line ran out.  Had to replace that.  Then I flooded the damn thing.  Had to pull the plug and dry it off.  Geez..... done now.  Another day is in the books.  Nice Jacuzzi and a cold beer sounds good.


Almost sounds like my day
Except for the beers and tubby


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

I have not busted Hopper lately
LOL, Where ya been buddy


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

Working ya fking stoner.


----------



## ness (May 12, 2022)

Morning Old Farts.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)




----------



## ness (May 12, 2022)

Morning H,


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning H, View attachment 296628


Look at you , You are having fun now
Good Job


----------



## ness (May 12, 2022)

Thanks for teaching me.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thanks for teaching me.


You're a Good Study Anytime sweety


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

I still can not distinguish when to use certain words and such
ie your, you're their and there, then than but it is coming back more each day. Took a long time.
Tech stuff comes easy to me, the tech part of my Brain is running it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Im am now a multiheaded Hydra Fera Me...................... LOL
My forum Pic


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

@boo Nasty Old fooker misses out on all the morning Fun
Wake up Boo


----------



## Unca Walt (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I still can not distinguish when to use certain words and such
> ie your, you're their and there, then than but it is coming back more each day. Took a long time.
> Tech stuff comes easy to me, the tech part of my Brain is running it.


If it makes ya feel any better, a lotsa people dunno which "to" or "too" to use, too.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 12, 2022)

I absolutely love a story with a happy ending.  These dudes were so off the tempo, the "smart" one actually dropped his (only) pistol right in front of 20 victims. 

Looks like the vaxx has some good points.

O raffs:
https://hw-videos.worldstarhiphop.com/u/vid/2022/05/pxWDfVmvEB3g.mp4


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

Major wildfire in So Cal.  Here we go again.  Last two summers we couldn't see the sky for the Cali smoke. Looks like it's gonna happen again.  Used to love to visit that state.  Now days I can't think of ONE thing it is good for. Perfect example of a miss managed mess.

Gonna till my garden today.  Will start planting carrots, beets and radishes in the next couple of days.  No lettuce, cabbage or broccoli this yeat in order to make room for other things.

Did somebody say coffee....


----------



## Unca Walt (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Good morning Walt any new stories in the life of Walt?


Yabbut -- They gotta fit in with the topic _du jure_. 

Sorta like the time I was over Schweinfurt in my B-17, with three engines burnin' and one of them turnin'... 

And the autopilot just bailed out with the last parachute -- leaving me with a silkworm and a needle.

I was one busy muddafukka.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Yabbut -- They gotta fit in with the topic _du jure_.
> 
> Sorta like the time I was over Schweinfurt in my B-17, with three engines burnin' and one of them turnin'...
> 
> ...







Chair seating all the way down


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Major wildfire in So Cal.  Here we go again.  Last two summers we couldn't see the sky for the Cali smoke. Looks like it's gonna happen again.  Used to love to visit that state.  Now days I can't think of ONE thing it is good for. Perfect example of a miss managed mess.
> 
> Gonna till my garden today.  Will start planting carrots, beets and radishes in the next couple of days.  No lettuce, cabbage or broccoli this yeat in order to make room for other things.
> 
> Did somebody say coffee....


Talk about Cali and their Carbon Footprints


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

Good morning, Old Farts. Looks like it's gonna be a beautiful day today. Gonna get outside and enjoy it.

Hydra, just remember; They're going over there to get their stuff.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Question for anyone who has Gutters on their house
Does anyone use the leaf guards and do they help and actually work
Worth the money getting them installed?


----------



## kevinn (May 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Kevin, come out, come out, where ever you are.
> 
> I see ya lurkin'. What's been up? Hope ya been healthy and the storms ain't beat ya up too bad.



Been so busy trying to catch up on all the reading, no time to type.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Question for anyone who has Gutters on their house
> Does anyone use the leaf guards and do they help and actually work
> Worth the money getting them installed?


We have them on our house. Must have been installed years ago. I noticed last year them not draining so well. Took the tops off the ones around my back porch and found them full of mud. Don’t have any idea how long they have been installed. My guess 10 years maybe?  Must be from years of use without cleaning. So I would say they are good but do still require maintenance just not every time the leaves fall…


----------



## Unca Walt (May 12, 2022)

OK -- The above B-17 silliness triggered a childhood memory.  I was five years old, and one of my uncles had just come home from Europe and was visiting us. He'd been a B-24 Liberator pilot.

In 1945, little kids kept real silent when grownups were talking.  Especially grown up visitors.  It was The Rule.  Never broken. 

Anyway, there I was with my metal foldy-wing metal toy, just playing and not paying any attention to what they were talking about when I heard this:

"So there I was over Munich, exactly upside down..."

When I asked what Munich was, Daddy explained that my uncle was flying a big plane and a German cannon shell boomed right under one wing and flipped his plane upside down.

I did not think much about it until I got older and understood just what I had been told -- including the rest of the story, which was that he got the plane right side up at a very low altitude and actually completed the bomb run.  Got an Air Medal for it.


----------



## ness (May 12, 2022)

SubG did you receive your seeds yet?  I remember you won and I also won the seed contest.  yeha.  Do you have any idea how long it will take Weed Express (Did I get the name wrong?) to send the seeds out?  Just wondering.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

ness2 said:


> SubG did you receive your seeds yet?  I remember you won and I also won the seed contest.  yeha.  Do you have any idea how long it will take Weed Express (Did I get the name wrong?) to send the seeds out?  Just wondering.


No seeds yet. I will believe it when I see them


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No seeds yet. I will believe it when I see them


Has anyone heard any custom seizures of seeds lately
Not me


----------



## Africanna (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Major wildfire in So Cal.  Here we go again.  Last two summers we couldn't see the sky for the Cali smoke. Looks like it's gonna happen again.  Used to love to visit that state.  Now days I can't think of ONE thing it is good for. Perfect example of a miss managed mess.
> 
> Gonna till my garden today.  Will start planting carrots, beets and radishes in the next couple of days.  No lettuce, cabbage or broccoli this yeat in order to make room for other things.
> 
> Did somebody say coffee....


How the heck are these fires started?


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Question for anyone who has Gutters on their house
> Does anyone use the leaf guards and do they help and actually work
> Worth the money getting them installed?


Everybody that I know says that they don't work all that well.  They can't handle a hard rain.....runs right over them on to the ground.  I won't get them.


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

Africanna said:


> How the heck are these fires started?



Mostly man.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Africanna said:


> How the heck are these fires started?








Bet they start with Letter A


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Everybody that I know says that they don't work all that well.  They can't handle a hard rain.....runs right over them on to the ground.  I won't get them.


That is what I had heard Thks reinforced my decision not to get them


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Everybody that I know says that they don't work all that well.  They can't handle a hard rain.....runs right over them on to the ground.  I won't get them.


I have to say they are nice if you live under an oak tree


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have to say they are nice if you live under an oak tree


The acorns I forgot I have only maples with Big leaves


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Leaf is 5 inches


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

I wish they did work better. But my neighbors around here that have them say they don't work that well as we have steep pitched roofs in our neighborhood. I have no business running around on the roof cleaning gutters anymore.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> I wish they did work better. But my neighbors around here that have them say they don't work that well as we have steep pitched roofs in our neighborhood. I have no business running around on the roof cleaning gutters anymore.


I would make a Big Dent in ground if I were to fall from 2 stories


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I would make a Big Dent in ground if I were to fall from 2 stories


Not me ....just a wet spot


----------



## Patwi (May 12, 2022)

Two doc appointments to go to this afternoon too ... that was for walt


ckin' my ding a ling ... 
.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

patwi said:


> Two doc appointments to go to this afternoon too ... that was for walt
> 
> 
> ckin' my ding a ling ...
> .



Best of Luck


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

This is how to start a fire


----------



## Patwi (May 12, 2022)

burn it .. burn it all



.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

Actually accomplished crap today. Got the new rag top for the TJ all reinstalled and looking good, took her for some go juice and got my feelings hurt. 10.6 gallons of the cheap stuff. $45 and change.
Got the golf cart out, gassed up and washed. Rearranged a bunch o' stuff in the sheds. Back is NOT a happy camper. I'll show it a thing or two. I'll get even with it by laying around in pain and whining like a mashed piglet. 
Got the central air fired up this afternoon. My end of the house was 75, not bad, but the main part of the house was 79. It got up to 91 this afternoon, so it's time. Changed the filter and put new batteries in the thermostat, and the house is cooling off nicely. 
Did I mention that my back is really pissed off at me? It bears repeating, trust me. Some bubble should help.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Not me ....just a wet spot


I would make a smoke cloud


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Actually accomplished crap today. Got the new rag top for the TJ all reinstalled and looking good, took her for some go juice and got my feelings hurt. 10.6 gallons of the cheap stuff. $45 and change.
> Got the golf cart out, gassed up and washed. Rearranged a bunch o' stuff in the sheds. Back is NOT a happy camper. I'll show it a thing or two. I'll get even with it by laying around in pain and whining like a mashed piglet.
> Got the central air fired up this afternoon. My end of the house was 75, not bad, but the main part of the house was 79. It got up to 91 this afternoon, so it's time. Changed the filter and put new batteries in the thermostat, and the house is cooling off nicely.
> Did I mention that my back is really pissed off at me? It bears repeating, trust me. Some bubble should help.


I wonder were you vanished too


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I would make a smoke cloud


Like a powder puff I bet


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

I sprained my wrist again


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I would make a smoke cloud


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I sprained my wrist again


I told you to stay off the porn sites for awhile.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Night folks


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I told you to stay off the porn sites for awhile.


One more


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Like a powder puff I bet


----------



## joeb631a (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Has anyone heard any custom seizures of seeds lately
> Not me


Yes canada


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

Dug into the freezer for a gram of bubble for some pain relief. First baggie I came to was marked BL 5/17/14. Eight years old, and still punches like a pissed off Joe Frazier. The stuff was made from the weed I grew indoors, and was a Black Vietnamese/Northern Lights cross. I just called it Black Lights. If I remember right, it took around 14-15 weeks for it to come to full maturity, flower wise. The yield was worth the wait, IMHO.


----------



## pute (May 12, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## ness (May 13, 2022)

Good morning 67 mostly cloudy.  Going to get into the 90's today.  Pleasantly buzzed.  


  I made the coffee wishing a peaceful day.

Hippie bubble hash.  Yummy.  I have a blueberry just about ready to harvest maybe a week or so.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 13, 2022)

patwi said:


> Two doc appointments to go to this afternoon too ... that was for walt
> ckin' my ding a ling ...


Awright, now I am gonna tellya of my visit to a real doc (NOT VA and their FMG's):

He said -- in the presence of Ginger Woman Herself -- "Your blood pressure and cholesterol is the best it has ever been in the twenty years you've been a patient of mine."

The both of us were gobsmacked at his enthusiasm.  He went on:

"And the VA caution that you are 'borderline diabetic' is simply in error.  They are using the wrong metric."  <-- Note:  I had given him the VA blood test results printout.  VA ffucked up again.  My measurement was a 7, and that is as low as it gets. What a surprise.

So while I do not have the hardbod of my brother @boo, I am extremely healthy.  The doc attributes it to my cutting out ALL caffeine and ALL alcohol. That's where Boo saves his Unca.

Downside:  While I can work a chainsaw, it is for minutes only.  Jeez.  Wait'll you bastages are looking WAAYYY _back_ on 80.  You get tired easily.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll get even with it by laying around in pain and whining like a mashed piglet.


STOLEN BY YER UNCA.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 13, 2022)

Good morning ness , Unca

i have not given up on coffee , yet , so excuse me while I grab a hot cup of joe


----------



## ness (May 13, 2022)

Morning Unca, big, packing another bowl.  Then I'll be in the kitchen.  It's raining out smell good.


----------



## joeb631a (May 13, 2022)

Morning folks, on a tab now and it sux!


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 296708


Is that you?
Now I surely want to see paddle board pics LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Morning folks, on a tab now and it sux!


Any idea on a new computer yet


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

Not only does she want me to move and spread 7yards of woodchips
But hook up the pool filter and uncover it too.
Does it ever end


----------



## joeb631a (May 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Any idea on a new computer yet


I'm looking at an HP with a solid state drive a fair amount of RAM I don't require a lot of horsepower on a computer it's just music I don't play video games


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I'm looking at an HP with a solid state drive a fair amount of RAM I don't require a lot of horsepower on a computer it's just music I don't play video games


Yep But it would be cool to have our own Squad to play the youngins in a few of the online war games LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Not only does she want me to move and spread 7yards of woodchips
> But hook up the pool filter and uncover it too.
> Does it ever end


Yep, when yer underground. 'Til then, no.


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, when yer underground. 'Til then, no.


It was much easier before I retired


----------



## ness (May 13, 2022)

I got my eye out for a new computer.  I would like a window 11.


----------



## pute (May 13, 2022)

Love my mini Mac.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 13, 2022)

Hah!  I just thought of it!

"Tautology is what it is."


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

ness2 said:


> I got my eye out for a new computer.  I would like a window 11.


Im running win 11 now not much different than 10


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Love my mini Mac.


I was thinking of the weapon Ha


----------



## ness (May 14, 2022)

Morning Old Farts Club 8:am 66F Cloudy.  A day of Watering on the agender.  First a bowl or two.  Everyone is still sleeping here.  Quite.  Good day


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

Did we all buy our Baby Formula this week
Man this stuff works get once they hit flower


----------



## bigsur51 (May 14, 2022)

Good morning 

planted about 14 tomato plants yesterday and will finish planting them this morning along with jalapeño peppers

then it’s the flower gardens turn , fresh soil , mulch , and some decorative mulch and then the flowers

i hope to live up to last years flowers but I don’t know…

then it’s off to the hardware store , 20 miles away , to pick up 10-20 bags of soil for Swedes raised beds so she can plant watermelons , cantaloupe , cukes , and some other veggies

so it will be a busy day and I’ll be in and out

but first some coffee!……..I am cutting back on my sugar intake cause I can tell it is making my bones ache

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## joeb631a (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yep But it would be cool to have our own Squad to play the youngins in a few of the online war games LOL


 You're such a terrorist lol!


----------



## boo (May 14, 2022)

morning folks, been icing the back this morning, ready to seize the day...beautiful weather out, cool and breezy...a good day to take elvis for a cruise...


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (May 14, 2022)

This is one place pute would have fun fishin' no error. I had to watch it a coupla times before I noticed the shark activity.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

boo said:


> morning folks, been icing the back this morning, ready to seize the day...beautiful weather out, cool and breezy...a good day to take elvis for a cruise...


Happy Saturday boo


----------



## Hippie420 (May 15, 2022)

Good night, Old Farts and Fartettes.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 15, 2022)

Here is a hero.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I'm looking at an HP with a solid state drive a fair amount of RAM I don't require a lot of horsepower on a computer it's just music I don't play video games



I've had my best luck with HP.  I tried Dell for features and the first failed within 30 days and its replacement at about a year.  I'm back to HP, but removed the drives from both my last HP and the last Dell and had them installed as auxiliary drives in my new HP, so that I have access to most of my old files.



Unca Walt said:


> This is one place pute would have fun fishin' no error. I had to watch it a coupla times before I noticed the shark activity.




Good flick!  I fished off of a 400' tender along-side the oil platform we were tending, where I regularly caught nice Red Snappers and saw impressive size sharks.  Big enough that none of us were inclined to swim.


----------



## ness (May 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is a hero.




That was some scary Unca.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is a hero.



Whoa!  I wonder why they didn't rescue the kid from the window he was hanging from?


----------



## pute (May 15, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Happy Sunday. Like most I am gonna start planting vegetables today.  Only seeds.  Cold weather plants like radishes, beets and carrots.  Still a chance of frost so the maters are still being hardened off. The spend the day in the sun and nights on my front porch.

Sitting on my back deck watching the early morning golfers and sipping coffee...life is good.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2022)

Golfers or Gophers?


----------



## pute (May 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Golfers or Gophers?


Hackers essentially


----------



## Unca Walt (May 15, 2022)

Heard sumbody here mention Toshiba.

Toshiba!  My uncle was on that beach!


----------



## pute (May 15, 2022)

Been planting the veggie garden today.  At least the cold weather plants.  Carrots, beets. radishes and peas.  Decided to pass on lettuce, spinach and broccoli this year to make room for other things. 

My eyes are stinging from sweat.  Time for a shower and the first buzz of the day.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2022)

Cold weather It's fking 95 degrees here in the Dallas area.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 15, 2022)

I need a shower, too. Dragged 5 huge bird cages outside and pressure washed 'em 'til they looked new again. I'm tired. Gonna make some onion rings, stuff my face, shove a bubble pipe in it, and head for the shower.
Damn near pulled the cover off the Rolls for a short trip down the road, but got lazy and said fork it. Supposed to rain tomorrow, and Tuesday is supposed to have a high of 62. People in Michigan wonder why they get sick? We never get a chance to acclimate.


----------



## pute (May 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Cold weather It's fking 95 degrees here in the Dallas area.


There is a big difference between Dallas and the foothills above Denver my friend.


----------



## pute (May 15, 2022)

Hopper look at the low temp next Friday night.  That is at the Airport 50 miles and 1,000 ft below me.  You can get frost here in the high 30's.......will probably be in the mid 30's here.


----------



## RosterMan (May 15, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

pute said:


> There is a big difference between Dallas and the foothills above Denver my friend.


Time to bring in those tomatoes


----------



## boo (May 15, 2022)

time for me to smoke a joint and call it a night, got a busy and long day tomorrow...a lot of driving...


----------



## Unca Walt (May 16, 2022)

boo said:


> time for me to smoke a joint and call it a night, got a busy and long day tomorrow...a lot of driving...


Quo vadis, bro?  Long drive?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

boo said:


> time for me to smoke a joint and call it a night, got a busy and long day tomorrow...a lot of driving...


Good morning boo, have a pleasant drive today


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

And do not forget your little comfy azz pillow to sit on.  Wake Up Boo


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Hey @joeb631a  did get your computer fixed yet
Mine went crazy yesterday may be time for a new one also
Let me know if you find anything good


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> And do not forget your little comfy azz pillow to sit on.  Wake Up Boo


You can get a nice pillow from GMO. I heard he has connections


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2022)

Good morning 

we got about 24 tomato and jalapeños plants watermelons  in the ground and will try and get corn and cukes in the ground today

then we will finish filling up a couple more raised beds in Swedes garden

then we will be ordering a dump truck load of gravel for the driveway and then we will make rock paths all around the raised beds , might as well grow stones cause it is difficult to grow grass out here unless one has a well tapped into the Oglala aquifer

did I say we get about 8-10 inches of rain in a year?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> we got about 24 tomato and jalapeños plants watermelons  in the ground and will try and get corn and cukes in the ground today
> 
> ...


With no rain you might consider a rock garden.  They don't grow all that fast, but they last a long time......................


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> With no rain you might consider a rock garden.  They don't grow all that fast, but they last a long time......................




just like the poor old dirt farmer who lost all his corn so he now grows tons and rolls them on down to the taxman in town

cant grow no corn ain’t got a loan


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> we got about 24 tomato and jalapeños plants watermelons  in the ground and will try and get corn and cukes in the ground today
> 
> ...


Those little beds are great. I have 2. One is full of peppers which is doing great already.  Last year, this little bed supplied us with peppers all summer for us our neighbors and family.  Love the look all summer long and it’s the last thing that dies so they look really nice growing on the side of my house. The other I filled with the eggplants I started inside. Unfortunately the rabbits took most of them out. I have more started inside now as we love them so much. I plan to put a little 1-1/2 foot fence around them to keep the honest rabbits honest. Swedes garden is going to be nice


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You can get a nice pillow from GMO. I heard he has connections


Not sure what you mean What is GMO ?


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Smile and the World smiles too


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> just like the poor old dirt farmer who lost all his corn so he now grows tons and rolls them on down to the taxman in town
> 
> cant grow no corn ain’t got a loan



So sad that this Country forced farmers to stop growing crops as to not over produce for supply and damage and then give overseas contracts to buy their farm wares which are never equal in quality,


----------



## pute (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Smile and the World smiles too


With all the mass shootings and other neferious s-hit going on sometimes it is hard to smile.  I could just stick my head in the sand.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2022)

pute said:


> With all the mass shootings and other neferious s-hit going on sometimes it is hard to smile.  I could just stick my head in the sand.




don’t do that , instead be like me and smoke some coffee and drink a joint!


a c99 bud with 18 months of cure

 coffee is just some fresh picked beans from the garden of Juan Valdez


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t do that , instead be like me and smoke some coffee and drink a joint!
> 
> 
> a c99 bud with 18 months of cure
> ...


That a good idea


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> just like the poor old dirt farmer who lost all his corn so he now grows tons and rolls them on down to the taxman in town
> 
> cant grow no corn ain’t got a loan



I love me some Levon… that’s my party bourbon drinking hooch smoking garage music


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love me some Levon… that’s my party bourbon drinking hooch smoking garage music


----------



## pute (May 16, 2022)

Afternoon, girls fed errands ran, trees fertilized....another day in the books.


----------



## boo (May 16, 2022)

finally found a body shop that gives me a comfortable feeling...left the hood to the 62 SS and hope to have it back on within 2 weeks...fair pricing and what seems to be good service...they have a great reputation so I'm anxious to see what they do...


----------



## Unca Walt (May 16, 2022)

I wonder if I could send my body there for repair...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I wonder if I could send my body there for repair...


Metal is too thick on that old of a model.


----------



## pute (May 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I wonder if I could send my body there for repair...


No parts available.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

pute said:


> No parts available.


wOULD BE LIKE TRYING TO FIND PARTS FOR THIS


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

I wonder if he tried Ebay


----------



## pute (May 16, 2022)

I thought Walt was born before the wheel was invented. Only parts available then were stones.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I wonder if he tried Ebay


Well there you go eBay has a whole body part section. What parts you need Unca?


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Poor Walt Good thing he does not have Big Hands


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well there you go eBay has a whole body part section. What parts you need Unca?
> View attachment 297075


Boy they sell everything


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Now this is a BIG Hand


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Now this is a BIG Hand
> View attachment 297078


Now that’s a nice hand


----------



## Unca Walt (May 16, 2022)

Last night I held a little hand
So little and so sweet --
I thought my heart would surely break
So wildly did it beat.

No other hand in all the world 
Could greater solace bring --
Than the little hand I held last night:
Four aces and a king.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 16, 2022)

boo said:


> finally found a body shop that gives me a comfortable feeling...left the hood to the 62 SS and hope to have it back on within 2 weeks...fair pricing and what seems to be good service...they have a great reputation so I'm anxious to see what they do...



A black hood will certainly be a test of their skills...............


----------



## pute (May 16, 2022)

I owned a black car once..never again.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A black hood will certainly be a test of their skills...............


On a bright, sunny day. That's when I'd go to pick it up, for sure.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2022)

pute said:


> I owned a black car once..never again.


Only owned one myself. She was a '71 Cadillac hearse. 23' long, bumper to bumper, and lacked a hundred pounds of being a full three tons. Got 7 miles to the gallon, off a cliff, with a tail wind.


----------



## pute (May 16, 2022)

It is just the black paint shows every imperfection and it is hard to keep clean.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2022)

Shoot, I'm brain dead today. The '07 Jeep JKU is black, and yes, every imperfection, and there's lots of 'em. It ain't a show car; it was made to wear a plow and make my life a whole lot easier. 

Owned one white vehicle, a '90 Chevy S10 long bed. Never park near a tree, especially if it manufactures little blue or purple berries.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 17, 2022)

pute said:


> I owned a black car once..never again.



A black 59 Renault Dauphine and a 77 Cadillac Seville.  My girlfriend at the time drove my Seville under a bridge that was being painted with orange primer and I had to hand rub it out again.  The problem with a hood, is that you are looking right down it when driving.............



Hippie420 said:


> The '07 Jeep JKU is black, and yes, every imperfection, and there's lots of 'em. It ain't a show car; it was made to wear a plow and make my life a whole lot easier. Owned one white vehicle, a '90 Chevy S10 long bed. Never park near a tree, especially if it manufactures little blue or purple berries.



I made the mistake on vacation once parking a rental under a tree where there was a sign, "Warning, nesting birds"....................................  It failed to mention the quantity.....


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Only owned one myself. She was a '71 Cadillac hearse. 23' long, bumper to bumper, and lacked a hundred pounds of being a full three tons. Got 7 miles to the gallon, off a cliff, with a tail wind.


I bet you used it as a camper van LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Us Pot Growers are so Anal about our things


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

pute said:


> It is just the black paint shows every imperfection and it is hard to keep clean.


I have made this mistake 2 times now
My truck stays dirty now, makes me look rugged
And most people give me the right of way for some strange reason


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

LOL Made me envision Hopper coming speeding down the road with his open tails


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Now here we have ingenuity


----------



## Unca Walt (May 18, 2022)

The Red Witch with her fave toy:


----------



## ness (May 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> The Red Witch with her fave toy:
> View attachment 297230


View attachment 297230

[/QUOTE]
 Nice toy she has Unca.  I would feel safe with that weapon.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> The Red Witch with her fave toy:
> View attachment 297230


Mess with the witch you'll end in the ditch


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 18, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Record heat tomorrow, 4" of snow on Fried-day.  Only in Colorado.  

Nice gun Walt.  Can she use it....?

Grass need to be cut today...walk is necessary and my monthly dinner out with the neighbors tonight.  That pretty much takes care of today.


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Record heat tomorrow, 4" of snow on Fried-day.  Only in Colorado.
> 
> Nice gun Walt.  Can she use it....?
> 
> Grass need to be cut today...walk is necessary and my monthly dinner out with the neighbors tonight.  That pretty much takes care of today.


I believe she can


----------



## joeb631a (May 18, 2022)

Hi brothers and sisters it's been awhile since I posted my computer died and I'm picking up a new laptop today or tomorrow I miss everyone here. I say this with tears in my eyes because today I have to put down my dog Mojo he's outside as well as we are because we're not letting him leave this world without him knowing  he is deeply loved


----------



## Patwi (May 18, 2022)

So sorry about your Mojo ... losing family is tough


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)

Sorry about your Dog bro.


----------



## RosterMan (May 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Hi brothers and sisters it's been awhile since I posted my computer died and I'm picking up a new laptop today or tomorrow I miss everyone here. I say this with tears in my eyes because today I have to put down my dog Mojo he's outside as well as we are because we're not letting him leave this world without him knowing  he is deeply loved


Oh Joe Im so so sorry to hear man, you got me crying 
I hope you can find so solace now that he is sleeping with all the angel Pups now.
Hang in There Brother Peace and Love


----------



## Laid Back Bob (May 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> The Red Witch with her fave toy:
> View attachment 297230


Nice! This forum is so, so different than the one I left. I got censored for using the word "bomb". It was an innocent usage, and very much a part of the post. Apparently that word sent people running for their safe places. I don't know if they have recovered yet or not.


----------



## boo (May 18, 2022)

screw them bob, here at the passion we are real...
joe, my brother, words cannot express the sadness I feel for you...dogs own our heart, my dutch has the key forever, never will I be able to share the love I have for him when it's his time...yes, I will get another GSD but I can't have another male...any dog will pale in comparrison to him so I will have another female in my life...I'm sure mojo knows and feel your love, you're a better man for having him by your side...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 18, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I bet you used it as a camper van LOL


Couldn't afford to drive it too far. Besides, the Old Hen wouldn[t sleep in it. She did ride in the back once. She complained that the windows in the back didn't roll down. I told her that nobody back there ever needed any air.....



Laid Back Bob said:


> Nice! This forum is so, so different than the one I left. I got censored for using the word "bomb". It was an innocent usage, and very much a part of the post. Apparently that word sent people running for their safe places. I don't know if they have recovered yet or not.


Folks here reach for a rifle rather than run for a safe place. Feels good around here, doesn't it? 

Joe, know that my heart is with you.


----------



## pute (May 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Hi brothers and sisters it's been awhile since I posted my computer died and I'm picking up a new laptop today or tomorrow I miss everyone here. I say this with tears in my eyes because today I have to put down my dog Mojo he's outside as well as we are because we're not letting him leave this world without him knowing  he is deeply loved


So sorry Joe.  I hate to hear this.  My animals are my babies.  That is the problem....they don't stay with us long enough.  All you can do is love them and is sounds like you did and have given your friend a great live.....respect.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Hi brothers and sisters it's been awhile since I posted my computer died and I'm picking up a new laptop today or tomorrow I miss everyone here. I say this with tears in my eyes because today I have to put down my dog Mojo he's outside as well as we are because we're not letting him leave this world without him knowing  he is deeply loved


So sorry about Mojo. I just went thru this as well with my Penny. My heart feels your loss


----------



## pute (May 18, 2022)

Good night


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 18, 2022)

Nite Pute sweet dreams


----------



## pute (May 18, 2022)

You 2 subg


----------



## Unca Walt (May 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Record heat tomorrow, 4" of snow on Fried-day.  Only in Colorado.
> 
> Nice gun Walt.  Can she use it....?
> 
> Grass need to be cut today...walk is necessary and my monthly dinner out with the neighbors tonight.  That pretty much takes care of today.


She is an excellent shot.  Her carry weapon is a gorgeous .22Mag Derringer, and her car weapon is a .357Mag hammerless. <-- Note the lack of safeties, round jacking, etc.




She will NOT fire my .58 calibre Big Boar black powder rifle (shoots 555gr. bullets).  Neither will my grandson, now that I thinks onnit.  Or my turkey shotgun (3" shells).

She also does not like my black powder pistols.  Loves the crossbow, though.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Hi brothers and sisters it's been awhile since I posted my computer died and I'm picking up a new laptop today or tomorrow I miss everyone here. I say this with tears in my eyes because today I have to put down my dog Mojo he's outside as well as we are because we're not letting him leave this world without him knowing  he is deeply loved


I had to help my cat, Fuzzy, along... It hurts us deeply to lose our fur-babies.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

boo said:


> screw them bob, here at the passion we are real...
> joe, my brother, words cannot express the sadness I feel for you...dogs own our heart, my dutch has the key forever, never will I be able to share the love I have for him when it's his time...yes, I will get another GSD but I can't have another male...any dog will pale in comparrison to him so I will have another female in my life...I'm sure mojo knows and feel your love, you're a better man for having him by your side...


Respect Brother


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> She is an excellent shot.  Her carry weapon is a gorgeous .22Mag Derringer, and her car weapon is a .357Mag hammerless. <-- Note the lack of safeties, round jacking, etc.
> View attachment 297375
> 
> She will NOT fire my .58 calibre Big Boar black powder rifle (shoots 555gr. bullets).  Neither will my grandson, now that I thinks onnit.  Or my turkey shotgun (3" shells).
> ...


I have a similar  2 shot 22 mag Dar/ Its blue only
Firing 22 mags out of the short barrel at night is awesome
My wife calls it Flammy (flame thrower ) woohoo 4 ft flame I would say.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Now WAKE UP BOO


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

@hippie at the watering hole


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

Woke up mostly pain free today.  I might go dancing. Oh crap...my back just reminded me it is still there.  Now my wrist...ok things are normal.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Woke up mostly pain free today.  I might go dancing. Oh crap...my back just reminded me it is still there.  Now my wrist...ok things are normal.


Oh the traveling pain gang has visited you too
It is strange how the spots move daily . Feel better Brother


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> She is an excellent shot.  Her carry weapon is a gorgeous .22Mag Derringer, and her car weapon is a .357Mag hammerless. <-- Note the lack of safeties, round jacking, etc.
> View attachment 297375
> 
> She will NOT fire my .58 calibre Big Boar black powder rifle (shoots 555gr. bullets).  Neither will my grandson, now that I thinks onnit.  Or my turkey shotgun (3" shells).
> ...


A little story, TINS; A neighbor that I used to do yard work for as a kid had a brother that was a deputy down in Illinois. He pulled a linebacker sized dude over for some kind of infraction. Mr. Big Dude didn't care for cops, especially white cops, and proceeded to knock him down, pull his service revolver out of its holster, and was about to make his wife a widow. Lou's brother pulled his backup gun, a High Standard .22 mag over and under, and got off one round while still laying on his back. That's all he needed. Hit Mr. Big Dude in the chin and proceeded on an upward angle to scramble what few brains the guy possessed. Pretty sure it was a closed casket funeral.


TheBlackHydra said:


> Oh the traveling pain gang has visited you too
> It is strange how the spots move daily . Feel better Brother


I don't get the traveling gang. Mine know their places well, but they do bring friends from time to time.


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

Getting old is so much fun.  This is as good as it gets and it is never gonna be this good again....enjoy your day.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

TINS- I see it this way as a young dude I woke up sore tired and hurting from hard work the day before
And even in worst shape if I was still hungover from drinking to much the night before                 (so everyday) Not much different these days but going to work the next day seem to make it all better , now not even close.


----------



## OGKushman (May 19, 2022)

Spring cleaning up my moms that are about to get flowered. I hacked em up I only want the tops. Funny I went to snap a pic and the light timer snapped off.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Hi brothers and sisters it's been awhile since I posted my computer died and I'm picking up a new laptop today or tomorrow I miss everyone here. I say this with tears in my eyes because today I have to put down my dog Mojo he's outside as well as we are because we're not letting him leave this world without him knowing  he is deeply loved



Compassion and condolences brother!  Good that you could be there for him in the end to take care of him, so that he felt loved and wasn't frightened.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

I LOVE My Dogs more than people Sad but true


----------



## Kraven (May 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I remember some that came from southern Michoacán, Mexico, that would flat out pin your ears back. Stuff kicked like a mule.



I still have beans from that, call them Tex-Mex...these are the Mexican old brick took years to find a good male and female but finally did and made around 1000 beans, they are still viable as I grew out a few last year and I'm still impressed at the run, tex-mex always suprises me with the old school taste, but kicks like all my premium cuts..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I LOVE My Dogs more than people Sad but true


Easy to understand.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

She would be easy to Love too


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Easy to understand.


Awesome


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

One for the Chicken fluckers


----------



## Patwi (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> One for the Chicken fluckers
> View attachment 297412





You ever ate an egg plant ..


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> She would be easy to Love too
> View attachment 297406


I trust the dog more.


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

Got my seeds from Happy Plantz today.  Trantula Demon Fruit and Skunk Hero x Romulan.  I am kinda on a slow down mode this summer so I won't plant them until late summer.  All of a sudden I am loaded with seeds I want to experiment with. 

I usually only have room to try one new strain at a time. So, which one first.....Frost Hammer, Bruce Banner and the two mentioned above.  Hmmm.  I think Travis at Happy P said the seeds he sent were feminized....That will take the culling males out of the process. 

My only problem with starting something new is it usually turns out to be something I cull.  Been a long time accumulating the strains I am happy with a new member of the team means culling one of them.  Hard to do.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2022)

I hope there better then the shitty seeds i got from Herbies.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> TINS- I see it this way as a young dude I woke up sore tired and hurting from hard work the day before
> And even in worst shape if I was still hungover from drinking to much the night before                 (so everyday) Not much different these days but going to work the next day seem to make it all better , now not even close.


(*snork*)  I kin see I am turnin' alla youse into old GI's.  <-- *TINS*


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I  here better then the shitty seeds i got from Herbies.


That amazes me that a sponsor would send inferior seeds to a moderator.  Not good marketing IMO.  Word of mouth is a powerful tool on a site like this.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 19, 2022)

Oh, heck -- I gotta share... A lifetime bud of mine wrote to me with a question if you could could get bends just by repetitive free diving (a book about Korean women getting it made him question the narrative). I assured him it most ricky-tick CAN happen.

That lead to this mildly censored reply:

Joey:
Watch this YouTube --  I did _exactly this_ back in the Olden Days before GoPros were invented.

For your setting:  This is off Key West in 90 feet of water.  BTDT right there.

As an experiment, while watchin the vid, try to hold your breath for as long as each guy does as he casually goes down, hunts, comes up.  I had no trouble “Back In The Day” of holding my breath for 1 min 45 seconds…



Walt

PS:  I do have a lotsa movies I took scuba diving all over the Caribbean of Scott, Todd, B.Bear, and even Himself.

PPS:  I never had a reel on my gun – which looked exactly like the one in the video.  I did not even have a connecting line to my $60 stainless steel spear, either. 

I hunted by what is called “free-shafting”:  You shoot the fish, and quick catch up to it, grab the spear on either side of the fish, and head up. 

This method had four advantages:

You shot straighter (no following line to wonky your shot)
You could reload while still down
You had greater range
It was safer:  You did not get tangled in the line if the fish was fighting you.***
***Case in point:  Was out about 30 miles in the Gulf of Mexico up by the panhandle in 120’ of water on scuba, _with a line on my spear_ like the guy in this video has.  Shot a humongumous grouper, and the sumbitch ran circles around me.  Wrapped me up like a fargin mummy.

I could still move my legs OK, so I started to the surface while both my arms were wrapped around the grouper – I was NOT letting the bastage go.  When I got to the surface, my buddy on the boat saw me, and we both started laughing… making jokes about who caught who as he untangled me.

When you bring a fish up from that depth, they will not be able to compensate, and they will blow up and be helpless.  So when I got near the surface, he was essentially immobile. 

But the experience with that PITA line tangle made it so that was my last dive with line attached to my spear.

And I have had stinkin' fargin thief-arse sharks steal my fish!  Several times they actually took them offa the metal stringer I had hooked to my belt. Not without getting poked by a pissed-off Waltie, though.


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

Let me guess....you didn't putembk.....


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

My last batch of buds look very strange


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Let me guess....you didn't putembk.....


I'm thinkin' heetem.


----------



## joeb631a (May 19, 2022)

boo said:


> screw them bob, here at the passion we are real...
> joe, my brother, words cannot express the sadness I feel for you...dogs own our heart, my dutch has the key forever, never will I be able to share the love I have for him when it's his time...yes, I will get another GSD but I can't have another male...any dog will pale in comparrison to him so I will have another female in my life...I'm sure mojo knows and feel your love, you're a better man for having him by your side...


Thank you  my brother .That means a lot .Yes you are right ,my boy made me a better man .
He left us ,with us by his side holding him. We had a company "Lap of love " come to us with a caring Dr who eased his life into his new life chasing squirrels. My boy  left a profound mark in my heart and my honeys. He was her baby boy ,he was my stinky boy. Thank you from my crying heart, it means a lot....


----------



## joeb631a (May 19, 2022)

patwi said:


> So sorry about your Mojo ... losing family is tough


Thank you brother


----------



## joeb631a (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Oh Joe Im so so sorry to hear man, you got me crying
> I hope you can find so solace now that he is sleeping with all the angel Pups now.
> Hang in There Brother Peace and Love
> View attachment 297314


Thank you my brother ,I appreciate it  very much, really do ....


----------



## joeb631a (May 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Compassion and condolences brother!  Good that you could be there for him in the end to take care of him, so that he felt loved and wasn't frightened.


Thank you he left with us in his heart .....


----------



## joeb631a (May 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Couldn't afford to drive it too far. Besides, the Old Hen wouldn[t sleep in it. She did ride in the back once. She complained that the windows in the back didn't roll down. I told her that nobody back there ever needed any air.....
> 
> 
> Folks here reach for a rifle rather than run for a safe place. Feels good around here, doesn't it?
> ...


Thank you brother ...


----------



## joeb631a (May 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So sorry about Mojo. I just went thru this as well with my Penny. My heart feels your loss


Thank you Sister I appreciate it ....


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thank you he left with us in his heart .....


So sorry Bro, Im dealing with an unknown breathing problem with my pup that they have no clue Scary breathing at night.
I just got off the phone screaming at the Vet staff for not allowing me to talk to the Vet.
Wait until I go in tomorrow.
Hang in there Bro, he'll be wagging his tail to see you when it your turn to go to the castle


----------



## joeb631a (May 19, 2022)

pute said:


> So sorry Joe.  I hate to hear this.  My animals are my babies.  That is the problem....they don't stay with us long enough.  All you can do is love them and is sounds like you did and have given your friend a great live.....respect.


Thank you brother , I know you and all of my brothers and sisters understand . It means a lot.....
He was not doing well and it was a relief to see him not suffer . Thats what helps me...


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

Stop it Joe you are breaking my heart.....respect sent


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thank you brother , I know you and all of my brothers and sisters understand . It means a lot.....
> He was not doing well and it was a relief to see him not suffer . Thats what helps me...


You did the right thing
I wish someone could be here for us to do that when its our turn


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Stop it Joe you are breaking my heart.....respect sent


Im friggin bawling


----------



## joeb631a (May 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Stop it Joe you are breaking my heart.....respect sent


----------



## joeb631a (May 19, 2022)

with tears I say thank you ....


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> with tears I say thank you ....


Understand man cry away you are amongst Brothers


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

OK secret reveal The buds on glove above are frogs


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

OK health question time
Does smoking a cigar and inhaling a few puff raise Blood pressure right afterwards


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

^^yup


----------



## boo (May 19, 2022)

inhaling cigars is definitely a no no...dunno about the BP but it will make you sick...


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Yes...makes it high:* Cigars,* similar to cigarettes, contain a compound called nicotine. Nicotine is a known stimulant that* can raise blood pressure.* It also causes your blood vessels to constrict in your extremities. This* can* also* raise* your* blood pressure.* 
health question of the day thread coming soon


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Oh I have turned green from them
Dad caught me smoking one as a kid 15 maybe, made me smoke it until I puked
Never touch anything smoke related for yrs except weed


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

Me too


----------



## boo (May 19, 2022)

I had to eat a pack of Kent cifgarettes with the micronite filter...filters and all, and had to swallow it all...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2022)

boo said:


> I had to eat a pack of Kent cifgarettes with the micronite filter...filters and all, and had to swallow it all...


You're lucky you didn't die. Nicotine is the most deadly organic poison on the face of the planet. 
I smoked Kents for over 50 years. I think they laid off third shift when I quit. Might just find a pack come my birthday.


----------



## boo (May 19, 2022)

I heaved them up in short order, pissed green, and never touched them until I went to an establishment of higher learning...boy ain't that an oxymoron...taught me all about vice and virtue at the ripe age of 17...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2022)

Absolute nicotine mixed with a little DSMO used to be a Company trick. They'd wipe a little on the inside of someone's steering wheel. Guy gets in, feels something sticky, wipes his hands on his pantleg or a napkin, and drives away. 15 minutes or so later, he's dead.
One Company hit involved the same stuff in a beer at a ballpark during a game. Accidently spill some on the victim's skin, apologize for being a klutz, and walk away. If the guy was smart enough to jump up and run to the nearest bathroom and scrub the affected area, he might wind up sick as h ell in the hospital. If not, he doesn't have to worry about the price of gas anymore.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2022)

Fun fact: That ISO kit folks use to make hash oil? It can't make absolute nicotine, but it can concentrate it enough for Government work.


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

I never did smoke nicotine.


----------



## Patwi (May 19, 2022)

caffeine's so much better than any form of nicotine ...   it always goes great with just a touch of bovine mammary secretions .. I usually only do black, where you can't see through it black, yeah


I miss the coffee girls


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Understand man cry away you are amongst Brothers


There It Is ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

That is why I have so very much strack respect for all you bastages.  This group is unique.

There are some very tough mofo's in this group, no error. And over the decades, I have learned something about the toughest of humans:  They all are softhearted in the area of  compassion.

It takes strength to kneel and weep.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OK health question time
> Does smoking a cigar and inhaling a few puff raise Blood pressure right afterwards


Yes.  Nicotine do dat, it do. Caffeine, too.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2022)

patwi said:


> caffeine's so much better than any form of nicotine ...   it always goes great with just a touch of *bovine mucus products*.  mammary secretions .. I usually only do black, where you can't see through it black, yeah


FIFY with the "Doctor Talk" dictionary.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Let me guess....you didn't putembk.....


Well, here's the result of an ass-kickin' day -- home after diving in the Tortugas.  Filleted every fish, and ate all the bugs.  (I love bugs' guts -- the green liver.)


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2022)

boo said:


> I heaved them up in short order, pissed green, and never touched them until I went to an establishment of higher learning...boy ain't that an oxymoron...taught me all about vice and virtue at the ripe age of 17...


(*snork*)  When I wuz 12, I told my Daddy I wanted to try a cigarette like he smoked.  He told me I could, but first I had to be able to do some chewing tobacco.

I happily agreed, because chewing tobacco kinda smelled nice. There I was, chomping happily away... and suddenly something was _very_ wrong.  We were outdoors, which is a good thing since I was suddenly projectile vomiting everywhere.

Daddy was laughing, and I remember his quote:  "If you feel something hairy, swallow quick -- it's your arsehole!"


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2022)

Ah, the Irish... sound up


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Absolute nicotine mixed with a little DSMO used to be a Company trick. They'd wipe a little on the inside of someone's steering wheel. Guy gets in, feels something sticky, wipes his hands on his pantleg or a napkin, and drives away. 15 minutes or so later, he's dead.
> One Company hit involved the same stuff in a beer at a ballpark during a game. Accidently spill some on the victim's skin, apologize for being a klutz, and walk away. If the guy was smart enough to jump up and run to the nearest bathroom and scrub the affected area, he might wind up sick as h ell in the hospital. If not, he doesn't have to worry about the price of gas anymore.


Can one mix DSMO with THC for a wild ride?


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, here's the result of an ass-kickin' day -- home after diving in the Tortugas.  Filleted every fish, and ate all the bugs.  (I love bugs' guts -- the green liver.)
> View attachment 297453


Did you place the order for Tony to swim with the fishes LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> There It Is ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> That is why I have so very much strack respect for all you bastages.  This group is unique.
> 
> ...


Words of Wisdom from the elders 
Thanks Sir Walt


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Fun fact: That ISO kit folks use to make hash oil? It can't make absolute nicotine, but it can concentrate it enough for Government work.


I have one of the newer version ISO3 I do not think it is the same as the ISO and ISO2
I believe they used some sort of acid involved correct


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Absolute nicotine mixed with a little DSMO used to be a Company trick. They'd wipe a little on the inside of someone's steering wheel. Guy gets in, feels something sticky, wipes his hands on his pantleg or a napkin, and drives away. 15 minutes or so later, he's dead.
> One Company hit involved the same stuff in a beer at a ballpark during a game. Accidently spill some on the victim's skin, apologize for being a klutz, and walk away. If the guy was smart enough to jump up and run to the nearest bathroom and scrub the affected area, he might wind up sick as h ell in the hospital. If not, he doesn't have to worry about the price of gas anymore.


And it is classified as Heart attack?


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

@Unca Walt 
I may not always spell or write my words as well as you Brother 
But we are surely cut from the same cloth. 

_May the road rise up to meet you.

May the wind be always at your back.

May the sun shine warm upon your face;

the rains fall soft upon your fields and until we meet again,

may God hold you in the palm of His hand._


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 20, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OK health question time Does smoking a cigar and inhaling a few puff raise Blood pressure right afterwards



Whut they said.



TheBlackHydra said:


> I have one of the newer version ISO3 I do not think it is the same as the ISO and ISO2 I believe they used some sort of acid involved correct [/QUOTE)
> 
> Nicotinic acid is readily soluble in both water and alcohol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> @Unca Walt
> I may not always spell or write my words as well as you Brother
> But we are surely cut from the same cloth.
> 
> ...



Irish Backatcha:

_"May the wind at your back
Always be your own."_


----------



## Hippie420 (May 20, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> And it is classified as Heart attack?


I see we were in the same class......


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I see we were in the same class......


That was you , what I want to know why you were the only recruit who did not have to cut your hair.
The rest of the class thought you were a plant


----------



## pute (May 20, 2022)

Morning gang.  Spring blizzard has arrived.  Snow about 3 miles west of me.  So far just rain here.....but the white stuff is coming.  3 feet is forecast in some places in the mountains.  Gonna be a sloppy rain snow mix at my house.  This storm is gonna be a branch buster.  I am worried about my trees.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 20, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> That was you , what I want to know why you were the only recruit who did not have to cut your hair.
> The rest of the class thought you were a plant


I was.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 20, 2022)

I am not now, nor have I ever been, a member of, or affiliated with any United States governmental agency.


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I am not now, nor have I ever been, a member of, or affiliated with any United States governmental agency.


They made us all sign that remember


----------



## Patwi (May 20, 2022)

or ..


Hecht Group |   Can You Bury Someone On Your Own Property In Texas?


----------



## pute (May 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I am not now, nor have I ever been, a member of, or affiliated with any United States governmental agency.


24 months on active duty and 3 years in the National Guard.  Most fked up organization I ever worked for.   Hurry up and wait.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2022)

Don't go crawlin' in this gutter... The title of this picture is "87 rattlers".


----------



## Unca Walt (May 20, 2022)

This is the one that had the longest rattles:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

patwi said:


> or ..
> 
> 
> Hecht Group |   Can You Bury Someone On Your Own Property In Texas?


I will never tell.


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Got my seeds from Happy Plantz today.  Trantula Demon Fruit and Skunk Hero x Romulan.  I am kinda on a slow down mode this summer so I won't plant them until late summer.  All of a sudden I am loaded with seeds I want to experiment with.
> 
> I usually only have room to try one new strain at a time. So, which one first.....Frost Hammer, Bruce Banner and the two mentioned above.  Hmmm.  I think Travis at Happy P said the seeds he sent were feminized....That will take the culling males out of the process.
> 
> My only problem with starting something new is it usually turns out to be something I cull.  Been a long time accumulating the strains I am happy with a new member of the team means culling one of them.  Hard to do.



My cut of Bruce Banner is exceptional...took three rounds to find the female pheno and she has been a frosty producer for me since. She kicks you right in the forehead  at exhale then eases off to a nice smiley mood with a bit of energy in a couple of minutes...she has greened me out more than once ...she has got good legs as well. Just my 0.02


----------



## pute (May 20, 2022)

Thanks Kraven for the strain review.


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Don't go crawlin' in this gutter... The title of this picture is "87 rattlers".
> 
> View attachment 297493


 Fixed it Walt


----------



## Hippie420 (May 20, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Fixed it Walt
> View attachment 297498


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>



Love that part of the movie


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 20, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Can one mix DSMO with THC for a wild ride?


I guy that use to work in my office was experimenting with DMSO. He smelled like oysters really strong it smelled up the whole office. Don’t remember what he was using it for but he got it at the feed and seed store. It wasn’t at that time approved for human use in that form.


----------



## Patwi (May 21, 2022)

DSMO being used to help reduce inflammation and pain  is interesting,... Cold War spies of the 60s used it to transfer a poison to those unfortunate souls that had had a hit put out on them.  .. kinda like today


----------



## Carty (May 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Fixed it Walt
> View attachment 297498



Believe it or not this is a snake Orgy.   when they mate these rattlers will congregate into a big ball of

"come and get it"   talk about ho's..


and this here is a whole different kind of orgy...  doh


----------



## Carty (May 21, 2022)

How to jump start today's kids..


----------



## Carty (May 21, 2022)

This is me and Kraven


----------



## bigsur51 (May 21, 2022)

picked up,a hundred pre-roll blanks from Elements and Swede is digging rolling joints now


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> picked up,a hundred pre-roll blanks from Elements and Swede is digging rolling joints now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She’s very good at it. Those are pretty joints. Makes me want to try one right now . I use these for sissy joints for my girls that want to smoke weed but nothing strong. I use the popcorn buds from my trim and mix them with a few other smokable herbs (about 50/50 popcorn bud and mullein leaf) and whatever mint plant needs trimming in my garden usually. Sometimes I will throw in something more interesting…. My girls love them on wine nite. They come in pink too for extra giggles. 










bigsur51 said:


> picked up,a hundred pre-roll blanks from Elements and Swede is digging rolling joints now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pute (May 21, 2022)

This is what I woke up to today











Major tree damage.  I have been and going back out now to try and get the wet heavy snow off of my trees.  Only one branch broken on my trees but many others didn't do so well.


----------



## RosterMan (May 21, 2022)

pute said:


> This is what I woke up to today
> 
> View attachment 297537
> 
> ...


is that a golf course behind your house or a landing strip.
I know people who live on private airports LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (May 21, 2022)

pute said:


> This is what I woke up to today
> 
> View attachment 297537
> 
> ...


Wow! No snow here, but 61 degrees with 97% humidity. Had a tornado an hour north of me that killed one and injured more than 40 others. Never get tornados in Michigan this time of year.


----------



## pute (May 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> is that a golf course behind your house or a landing strip.
> I know people who live on private airports LOL


golf course.....funny nobody is playing today.  This is my neighbors tree.  Huge and now on the ground.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> is that a golf course behind your house or a landing strip.
> I know people who live on private airports LOL



I've had a couple friends living adjacent to the strip and still have one in Sisters, OR.   I coveted one but not enough to buy one and share the maintenance fees.  My friends have suggested that everyone doesn't always do their part or obey the rules, so there are typically debates and feuds. 

A local NBA player also bought the local Carus airport where I learned to fly and turned it into his own private 2900 foot strip, which was also neat.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

Yeah it's real cold here too.


----------



## pute (May 21, 2022)

Maybe I will move to Dallas.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 21, 2022)

break time , have some snacks


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> In your machine do you do any 2nd or 3rd washes
> I picked one up have yet to use it , soon I hope


Yup, I do another 6 min, then a 12....that last one gets a lot of trash.  For clean sand like stuff short goes are best,  Longer times make more leaf material, but this might not be bad, depending on the strains characteristics and what your desired finished product is, like dark hash. 

I really had my doubts on this machine, but it really works.  Dont over load it, the filter bag for the washer needs to be able to move around with the ice.  No more stirring, I really like this little thing.

bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Does anyone else get a back ache from the weed eater
> I have been looking for a powerful one but light weight
> The battery ones still suck


I've been liking Ryobi extend it.  Gas or electric (40 volt) head, I have gas, then attachments from tree limb  chainsaw, leaf blower, weedwhipper, all sorts of attachments from tillers to small snow blower.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Just finished cutting the lawn.  Everything that could go wrong with my trimmer did.   First it ran out of gas and I had to mix some.  Next my trimmer line ran out.  Had to replace that.  Then I flooded the damn thing.  Had to pull the plug and dry it off.  Geez..... done now.  Another day is in the books.  Nice Jacuzzi and a cold beer sounds good.


Just saw mine decided to need another small fuel line, existing one just crumbled....frigg


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

Africanna said:


> How the heck are these fires started?





pute said:


> I wish they did work better. But my neighbors around here that have them say they don't work that well as we have steep pitched roofs in our neighborhood. I have no business running around on the roof cleaning gutters anymore.


I also have steep pitched roof, and a giant pecan tree that loads my gutters with those frawns they drop. I'm thinking of installing the ones you buy yourself, still have to clean them regularly, just maybe not the muck festival it usually is.  The back of my roof, it is at another far less steep angle and with walkout basement thats three floors off the ground....Im thinking of putting them on that area.  I read a bunch about LeafGuard company, and what I gathered they are WAY too high and if you stick to your guns they will knock off a bunch.  Sounds to much like a bunch of sales mess I dont want to argue with.

I have NO business three floors up on the roof!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Yes canada


Customs is likely only getting involved crossing borders....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Im running win 11 now not much different than 10


Same here, I hesitated but it was easy.  Much better than the transition from 7 to 10.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 296993


That is hilarious!


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t do that , instead be like me and smoke some coffee and drink a joint!
> 
> 
> a c99 bud with 18 months of cure
> ...


Juan Valdez can suck it.  He sold me the harshest smoking beans I ever tried.  Didnt stay lit, couldnt work in a joint.  Who taught him to grow coffee anyway?


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

pute said:


> I owned a black car once..never again.


The past 3 new cars I have bought were Black.  Each time I swore never again.  I thought maybe one of those newer cream colors....nope, they rolled up a black one and I bought it.  Current car, same exact thing.  Oh well, I like black cars.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

boo said:


> screw them bob, here at the passion we are real...
> joe, my brother, words cannot express the sadness I feel for you...dogs own our heart, my dutch has the key forever, never will I be able to share the love I have for him when it's his time...yes, I will get another GSD but I can't have another male...any dog will pale in comparrison to him so I will have another female in my life...I'm sure mojo knows and feel your love, you're a better man for having him by your side...


I felt that once, concerning sex of the pet. As it happened, his replacement was a male.  I had no choice in the matter, he was a tiny kitten sitting in the middle of a highway I was traveling.  He looked just like the one he replaced.  He acted just like him too.  It was like he came back almost, I know he didnt, but it changed my mind concerning mindset on replacement.  I dont think I have ever gone out and aquired a pet.  They just came to me, somehow. You have them for 20= years, and you miss them when they are gone.  grieving is worse for me with animals than humans, dont know why.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

There's nothing to say that helps.  At one time, through the efforts of 2 exwives, I had 7 pets, they had collected.  At first I was put out, then it became comical.  They all lived from 16 years to 25 years. I went through a 7-8 month period where they all finally expired. Saddest period ever. But, things happened.  A new boy found in middle of highway was spitting image of my old boy.  He acted just like him as well.  Then, two sisters came who were similarly "replacements"...it was almost like I had three of them back.  They are all 12-13 ish right now.....I know that day is coming, I just hope to out live them, that would really be disaster.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OK secret reveal The buds on glove above are frogs


Oh no, you've dropped that hit of 4 way windowpane....


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> OK health question time
> Does smoking a cigar and inhaling a few puff raise Blood pressure right afterwards


Im sure it does....


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I have one of the newer version ISO3 I do not think it is the same as the ISO and ISO2
> I believe they used some sort of acid involved correct


Yes, mine came with a bottle of reagent grade sulfuric acid.

bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> picked up,a hundred pre-roll blanks from Elements and Swede is digging rolling joints now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I'm using!  Have a little tin funnel that the end goes over perfectly. Crimp one end of the pusher tube to pack the pot in, snip off the tail, turn pusher around to open side, place tail stub in open hole and press it in neatly.  Love the elements rice paper!

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 21, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I felt that once, concerning sex of the pet. As it happened, his replacement was a male.  I had no choice in the matter, he was a tiny kitten sitting in the middle of a highway I was traveling.  He looked just like the one he replaced.  He acted just like him too.  It was like he came back almost, I know he didnt, but it changed my mind concerning mindset on replacement.  I dont think I have ever gone out and aquired a pet.  They just came to me, somehow. You have them for 20= years, and you miss them when they are gone.  grieving is worse for me with animals than humans, dont know why.
> 
> Bubba



I've had to find our dogs, but the cats have all found me.  The last two literally climbed me to ride around on my shoulder when we first met and our current Melissa loaded herself in my car the next time I showed up.


----------



## pute (May 21, 2022)

Just picked up my new Mercury 6hp engine.  Tomorrow I will mount and test run it.  Getting ready to go to my daughters for dinner.  Woopeeeeee!


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've had to find our dogs, but the cats have all found me.  The last two literally climbed me to ride around on my shoulder when we first met and our current Melissa loaded herself in my car the next time I showed up.


I've always said, cats pick their owner!

bubba


----------



## RosterMan (May 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> break time , have some snacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never had


----------



## Hippie420 (May 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah it's real cold here too. View attachment 297553


Take a wild guess as to which finger Pute and I are holding up.


----------



## RosterMan (May 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Take a wild guess as to which finger Pute and I are holding up.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 21, 2022)

pute said:


> This is what I woke up to today
> 
> View attachment 297537
> 
> ...


Wow, you got enough there for a good snowman. I’ll bet those neighbors that planted their flowers early are thinking about that now…


----------



## Kraven (May 21, 2022)

Been 91 all week here, today is rain and there will be a few days of that...we never break 90 till mid june tbh....spooky weather this year, gonna be a hot summer this year....pute my other friends out west are dealing with the snow as well, maybe it will briefly hold back the summer fires. Hippie, I was looking at that tornado yesterday and trying to figure out if you were that far north near the lake....glad to hear you faired well. Here is a pic of me doing the visiting in 2017 before heading out to the grows, my buddy has several large farms down in Pueblo.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, here's the result of an ass-kickin' day -- home after diving in the Tortugas.  Filleted every fish, and ate all the bugs.  (I love bugs' guts -- the green liver.)
> View attachment 297453





Carty said:


> Believe it or not this is a snake Orgy.   when they mate these rattlers will congregate into a big ball of
> 
> "come and get it"   talk about ho's..
> 
> ...


Yer spot on, Carty.  Cottonmouth moccasins do it, too.  I saw a bundle of them in the fargin water once.  Looked like a goddamn' nightmare.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> picked up,a hundred pre-roll blanks from Elements and Swede is digging rolling joints now View attachment 297529


My gawd!  Each one of those is a five-day supply!!  TINS.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2022)

I have once again mixed my experimentation with my acrasia.

Came up with something I think is different:  I built a bubbler out of a big white plastic pill bottle, with a burner made from the tube of a defunct old vape thingy.  I put that steel screening (two layers) about a half-inch down inside the tube/burner. <-- That way, I could use some of the poly tubing I have without it melting.

So what?  But wait~~ Lo!  And behold the jeenyis:  I carved a wine cork as a loose plug for the burner.

Then I combined the parts I have:  a *tiny* bit of Uno Who's Finest (about 1/2 inch off the end of one of those _La Aroma de Cuba Jefe's_) into the burner, light it, inhale, plug the burner (instant OFF) and _exhale into the Volcano bag_.

Your next bubbler inhale goes into the bag.  You will get a minimum of three or four hits to place in the bag.

When you are ready to continue, take a hit from the bag... and return it.  You will find that there is most ricky-tick goodness waiting in that bag -- that would have been a dim memory in a smoky room.  You'll get another ten or so hits from the bag before you have taken it all.

My new innovation-cum-procedure requires no expense to replicate for anyone here.

Lemme tellya of the discovered advantages:

1. The obvious efficiency improvement for elimination of wasted weed. Factor of ten.
2. Cheap, with parts available to all.
3. This one is surprising:  I do not smoke weed in the house (Volcano bag is fine with my Scottish Witch) but when you just follow the above procedure... there is no weed odor indoors!!

So here I sit, just now finishing the V-bag... and I forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2022)

O good lord.  I used "acrasia" in a sentence. 

I beg your ignosency.  "Acrasia" means lack of self control.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

I just tried it with an empty Vap Bag 
I was rebreathing just my exhaled air no vapors at all
Man did I get buzzed, you may be on to a new way of using the weed Walt


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> O good lord.  I used "acrasia" in a sentence.
> 
> I beg your ignosency.  "Acrasia" means lack of self control.


You taught us all that last year teach 
Walt you should do A Daily Thread called Weed word of the day
And quiz us all on the knowledge your mind has hidden amongst the Brain cells
I can make the thread for you.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

UncaWalts Weed word of the Day Test your knowledge 
Something like this


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Or a stump the stoners page may be fun


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> UncaWalts Weed word of the Day Test your knowledge
> Something like this


That is oultrepreu of you, but this only happens when I am deep in the motatorious arms of the Weed of the Man From The Mountains.  And who the bloody heck would want to do that?  Not me. 

I dunno why words stick to me.  It has gotten me to strange places, no error.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Good Morning Walt Just having some fun you know me by now
besides we have to be Careful not to make Weedhoppers Brain think too much
It hurts him.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I just tried it with an empty Vap Bag
> I was rebreathing just my exhaled air no vapors at all
> Man did I get buzzed, you may be on to a new way of using the weed Walt


Your bogglish capilotade receives my most macilent award:

Feh.  Meh.  Peh.  Heh.  Up thy rhinarium.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Your bogglish capilotade receives my most macilent award:
> 
> Feh.  Meh.  Peh.  Heh.


You still got it ole man


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Im jealous, I use to be very well versed in the Kings Language and the way of the words, not so much after my head trauma. But it may be getting better every day I write.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have once again mixed my experimentation with my acrasia.
> 
> Came up with something I think is different:  I built a bubbler out of a big white plastic pill bottle, with a burner made from the tube of a defunct old vape thingy.  I put that steel screening (two layers) about a half-inch down inside the tube/burner. <-- That way, I could use some of the poly tubing I have without it melting.
> 
> ...


Good morning Walt. You doing some more reefer smoke recycling?  I was imagining you doing this as I read along. I think all this equipment as well as rebreathing in smoke that I already exhaled would kill my buzz a little but I’m not as tite on weed as you seem to be. I was wondering again why you dont grow a plant or two so you could just enjoy a regular joint (outside of course so it doesn’t bother the Scottish Witch)?  If you had plenty weed, would you still choose this vehicle to medicate?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2022)

Kraven said:


> Been 91 all week here, today is rain and there will be a few days of that...we never break 90 till mid june tbh....spooky weather this year, gonna be a hot summer this year....pute my other friends out west are dealing with the snow as well, maybe it will briefly hold back the summer fires. Hippie, I was looking at that tornado yesterday and trying to figure out if you were that far north near the lake....glad to hear you faired well. Here is a pic of me doing the visiting in 2017 before heading out to the grows, my buddy has several large farms down in Pueblo.


Got me a new picture for my Garden. That should keep the birds and ppl away.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Got me a new picture for my Garden. That should keep the birds and ppl away.


I’ll bet you do 
I once taped this picture on my truck both sides to keep the birds from landing on my rear view mirrors and crapping on my truck. I think they liked looking at themselves in the glass. I tried everything and this actually worked


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Got me a new picture for my Garden. That should keep the birds and ppl away.


You still have that life sized picture of Pute Naked holding the pitchfork?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2022)

Yep that one even scared my Dog.


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You still have that life sized picture of Pute Naked holding the pitchfork?


W T F.....good morning. I would like to see that myself.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 22, 2022)

pute said:


> W T F.....good morning. I would like to see that myself.




please provide us with plenty of eye bleach before posting the said photo


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

pute said:


> W T F.....good morning. I would like to see that myself.


Your wish is my creation


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Best i do do, the naked men were to hard on the eyes
And .....................well no more need be said


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Would make a lovely forum Pic


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

I knew that was coming...thanks Roster...love you to.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I knew that was coming...thanks Roster...love you to.


You were waiting for it 
I know ya LOVE ME


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Come on admit it I make you all laugh
With me not at me


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I knew that was coming...thanks Roster...love you to.


Even the crows lov ya


----------



## Hippie420 (May 22, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You taught us all that last year teach
> Walt you should do A Daily Thread called Weed word of the day
> And quiz us all on the knowledge your mind has hidden amongst the Brain cells
> I can make the thread for you.


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> View attachment 297644


Baffle em with bulllshit
Dazzle em with your Brillance


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

@joeb631a  ^^^^^^
Now I just know an Electrician must have quoted that


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

@Kraven no PM'S ?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2022)

I see nothing on our end that would stop pms in any direction.


----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)

I see nothing that is gonna stop some indica hash and bed.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> *I was wondering again why you dont grow a plant or two *so you could just enjoy a regular joint (outside of course so it doesn’t bother the Scottish Witch)?  If you had plenty weed, would you still choose this vehicle to medicate?


O raffs.

Gawd luv yer bones, SubG... But it is a fargin joke around here about Unca Black Thumb When It Comes To Weed.  A short (not at all complete) history:

I tooken a pic (it is in the Bud of the Month file) of my finest grown creation in 40+ years of trying.  It was 7" (that is INCHES) tall, all *six* leaves were yellow, and a rabbit ate it anyway... including the roots.

I yam in South Floriduh, and the ground at the Sneakydicker Chateau is 50% nematodes.  Din' know that, so I bought a rototiller and made a garden with onions, tomatoes, string beans, peppers, and squash.  My biggest squash was 3" long, and curled and "dead-ish".  Nothing else grew. At all.

So I BOUGHT dirt in bags, built an above-ground garden plot, caged it.

And never saw a weed plant larger than one fargin inch... before something broke through the fencing and ate everything.  Tried again (and again), and got fuzzy mold on every little spike poking out of the ground.

So I sent away for a plastic grow tent.  Was able to grow some cilantro.  YAY.  Weed did not get two inches high before it was covered with a combination of little buggies and a strange grey mold. <-- No further growth achieved.  The grow tent eventually collapsed after a couple of years of no weed, but lotsa cilantro.

I CAN grow mangoes.  And coconuts.

The first time I placed a weed seed in the ground was over 60 years ago.  Hundreds since then.  ZERIO result.  I know enuf now to know what the problems were/are.

They are Gawd telling me:

"You ain't gonna never grow none of that stuff, son. I have spoke."

LATE EDIT ADD TO ADDRESS THE WEED STRETCHING EFFORTS:

Two large hits on my new bubbler, exhaled into my Volcano bag... equals about six large hits straight.  I get really bombed thataway.  Quite the total reverse of losing some of the effect.


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)




----------



## ness (May 23, 2022)

Morning Unca freaking critters.  I have a fence in yard and I'm lucky that no critters have broken in yet.  Unca Walt can you take a picture of your new bubbler?   I'm interested.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

Did I mention I have one of those little "in the kitchen" grow thingies for herbs?  Have had it for 30 years.  It will not grow weed.  (*sigh*)


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning Unca freaking critters.  I have a fence in yard and I'm lucky that no critters have broken in yet.  Unca Walt can you take a picture of your new bubbler?   I'm interested.


Sho' nuff.  Hang on...





HAH!  Fancy Pants is in this pic. Even though he's over three feet tall, he can disappear on a putting green.  He is standing under the rubber tree just above and to the left of the metal burner/holder.  The white squarish blob about four feet up on the tree just to the left of the poly hose is a cedar birdie house I made 20 years ago:  It has a pile of baby cardinals innit.

Anyway, there's an Unca Waltie homemade bubbler, naked before your eyes. Metals tape.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> O raffs.
> 
> Gaws luv yer bones, SubG... But it is a fargin joke around here about Unca Black Thumb When It Comes To Weed.  A short (not complete) history:
> 
> ...


Good morning Walt. Well I guess you are a black thumb but mostly cause of the critters. I may have that same problem outside but I’m gonna try it this year at least to see how frustrated I get. We have lots of critters here too. I guess there is no chance the witch will let you have a wee tent in the house huh? That might help your critter problem anyway. Well I’m glad you have at least found a way to stretch your weed to make it last a bit longer. I do enjoy your stories and you do have a way with words that brings a smile to my face. Enjoy your Monday Walt


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Did I mention I have one of those little "in the kitchen" grow thingies for herbs?  Have had it for 30 years.  It will not grow weed.  (*sigh*)






maybe you can get them a little bigger in your thingy before you put them out


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

@ness2 stoned again


----------



## ness (May 23, 2022)

Morning SubG


----------



## ness (May 23, 2022)

Morning Hydra yes the is a good state of mind.  Think I'll join ya.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

BTW:  "A fence in your yard" would not even be noticed by raccoons, otters, rabbits, squiddles, arma-dildoes, iguanas, bobcats, foxies, long-noses (ibis), and a host of other creatchy-poos that live in my jungle -- and come out to play every fargin day.  I've got pics and movies of all of them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning SubG


Morning ness. Happy Monday


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Walt. Well I guess you are a black thumb but mostly cause of the critters. I may have that same problem outside but I’m gonna try it this year at least to see how frustrated I get. We have lots of critters here too. I guess there is no chance the witch will let you have a wee tent in the house huh? That might help your critter problem anyway. Well I’m glad you have at least found a way to stretch your weed to make it last a bit longer. I do enjoy your stories and you do have a way with words that brings a smile to my face. Enjoy your Monday Walt


Well, Gawd luv yer bones, Nice Lady.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

While we are on the subject of local fauna: 

A neighbor of mine had a cyclone fence enclosure to keep his duckies safe.  It was torn apart by a big lynx... which then killed all 13 of his duckies.  He reinforced the structure to make it dang near bulldozer-proof.

And the gator in his pond got alla his new duckies.


----------



## ness (May 23, 2022)

Wild hogs, deer is what most around me.  I've seen one rabbit and no racoons.  I do here the wolfs howling from the woods at night.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Wild hogs, deer is what most around me.  I've seen one rabbit and no racoons.  I do here the woofs howling from the wolfs at night.


Oh.  Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.  I fergot the wild hawgs.  I have taken two of them out here at the Chateau:  One with a rifle, and one with my crossbow.  We ate 'em both.

My resident racketycoon is named "Absolute Unit" -- he is so fat, his legs look tiny, like on a hedgehog.  He can hardly walk.  The foxies always are blurry when I try to take a pic.  If you want a blurry foxie pic, I can dig it up.

Lemme give y'all and example of the aggressive nature of the wildies around here when it comes to looking for grunts to swallow down:

I put six rose fertilizer plugs (hammer-in-the-ground hard, about six inches long) in the ground by my peach tree.  Somebody dug them all up and dragged them to the middle of my side yard and tried to eat them!  Fertilizer!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

While we are on the subject of the Beautiful Scottish Witch's fabulous artistic talent, she just gave me a quick pencil sketch she made of my (*sob*) late kittycat, Fuzzy, licking her nose as she always did:


----------



## ness (May 23, 2022)

We eat wild hog here to.  I like the taste of the wild game.  I had rabbit once at Xmas and love it.  Any picture of the wild would be great.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

ness2 said:


> We eat wild hog here to.  I like the taste of the wild game.  I had rabbit once at Xmas and love it.  Any picture of the wild would be great.


Well, here's the one that got me on the magazine cover; I killed him in a knife fight -- the very knife on my hip in the pic (my gashed/bandaged left hand & arm can't be seen):





More mudane, but more exotic at the same time... here is mommy peahen and her baybees 20 years ago:





Growin' up:








Their first hiney fluff-up trials:





And here they are on the front lawn 20 years later. Momma and three boys:





And to complete the story and bring it up to date, here is the Riverboat Gambler all dressed in white who seduced Momma and got her to run off with him and abandon her fambly:




Never saw her again.  The boys are still here this moanin'...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have once again mixed my experimentation with my acrasia.
> 
> Came up with something I think is different:  I built a bubbler out of a big white plastic pill bottle, with a burner made from the tube of a defunct old vape thingy.  I put that steel screening (two layers) about a half-inch down inside the tube/burner. <-- That way, I could use some of the poly tubing I have without it melting.
> 
> ...



We did a similar thing back in the early 70's with a straw, rubber band, and plastic bag when things were tight.  The first person took a toke and exhaled into the plastic bag, which they passed to the next person, who toked, exhaled into the bag and passed it back.  

We also passed smoke while kissing, which is more fun.  Two for the price of one.

What fell off fast with the bag was the flavor and they got all wet inside.  I can't remember much wrong with the kissing method except getting distracted.


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, here's the one that got me on the magazine cover; I killed him in a knife fight -- the very knife on my hip in the pic (my gashed/bandaged left hand & arm can't be seen):
> View attachment 297720
> 
> 
> ...


A knife fight hummmm.............
I heard once the hog saw who he was fighting he just up and died from fright LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> @joeb631a  ^^^^^^
> Now I just know an Electrician must have quoted that


thats the truth !!!!


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> thats the truth !!!!


Welcome Back Brother


----------



## joeb631a (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Welcome Back Brother


Thank you Im glad to be back ..


----------



## pute (May 23, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Good to see you post Joe.  Hope you are doing better.

Almost time to plant.  Still in the 30's the next couple of nights but I need to get these flowers and veggies in the ground.  I started my maters from seed in early April and they are getting big.  Damn Colorado weather!  Been a cool spring.


----------



## joeb631a (May 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Good to see you post Joe.  Hope you are doing better.
> 
> Almost time to plant.  Still in the 30's the next couple of nights but I need to get these flowers and veggies in the ground.  I started my maters from seed in early April and they are getting big.  Damn Colorado weather!  Been a cool spring.


Thank you Pute .Each day gets a little easier .
And at night when we say good night to each other we still do the same thing and will always say " Good Night  Buddy ,followed by Good night Handsome" He was her handsome boy. We live in the honor of having shared his life with us ..


----------



## ness (May 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, here's the one that got me on the magazine cover; I killed him in a knife fight -- the very knife on my hip in the pic (my gashed/bandaged left hand & arm can't be seen):
> View attachment 297720
> 
> 
> ...



Nice picture of the hog.  You killed it with a knife.  Was that hard to do.  I was at a friend's house when he tried to kill a hog and he had such a hard time wasn't a pleasant situation.    

Love the white peahen.  Do they ever attack people?


----------



## pute (May 23, 2022)

Now I am bawling again.  I hate to hear this.  Respect sent.


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Now I am bawling again.  I hate to hear this.  Respect sent.


I know


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thank you Pute .Each day gets a little easier .
> And at night when we say good night to each other we still do the same thing and will always say " Good Night  Buddy ,followed by Good night Handsome" He was her handsome boy. We live in the honor of having shared his life with us ..


I understand having no children ourselves my wife and I have a fur kid
And we treat him as out child . I exploded on the Vet last week for not being able to give me 5 mins on a phone call about an ongoing problem he has seen my dog for and even was trying to give me meds to try for him.
A young girl called to tell me what the doc was planning to do, I ask can I speak to him and she was like NO he is very busy.
Turned out is was his daughter and I hang flung a few choice words her way 
as to why he was to Fing bust to take my call.
My Dog is our Child , 
So yes Joe my heart greaves for you as I type with tears in my eyes.
Do you plan down the line to maybe get another ?
Took us 2 yrs before we even thought about it, but in reality it was the best thing for us to do when you are ready/


----------



## ness (May 23, 2022)

Joeb sorry for the loss of mojo.  He'll be in your hearts forever.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We did a similar thing back in the early 70's with a straw, rubber band, and plastic bag when things were tight.  The first person took a toke and exhaled into the plastic bag, which they passed to the next person, who toked, exhaled into the bag and passed it back.
> 
> We also passed smoke while kissing, which is more fun.  Two for the price of one.
> 
> What fell off fast with the bag was the flavor and they got all wet inside.  I can't remember much wrong with the kissing method except getting distracted.


I ain't kissin' ya, no matter how hard up for a buzz I am.


----------



## giggy (May 23, 2022)

Hello folks, thought I would say hello. Lot of things going on with the family so I needed to get away for awhile. Not sure I'm back yet but we will see. Hope everybody has been well.


----------



## joeb631a (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I understand having no children ourselves my wife and I have a fur kid
> And we treat him as out child . I exploded on the Vet last week for not being able to give me 5 mins on a phone call about an ongoing problem he has seen my dog for and even was trying to give me meds to try for him.
> A young girl called to tell me what the doc was planning to do, I ask can I speak to him and she was like NO he is very busy.
> Turned out is was his daughter and I hang flung a few choice words her way
> ...


My honey does not want to go thru that again, I think in time we will .
Its been a teary day just gettin back on with my friends !


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My honey does not want to go thru that again, I think in time we will .
> Its been a teary day just gettin back on with my friends !


Did you get a new laptop


----------



## joeb631a (May 23, 2022)

T


ness2 said:


> Joeb sorry for the loss of mojo.  He'll be in your hearts forever.View attachment 297742


Thank you for such heart ...


----------



## joeb631a (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Did you get a new laptop


yes I got a HP envy x360
I was about to comment windows 11 sux!!!!


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yes I got a HP envy x360
> I was about to comment windows 11 sux!!!!


Cool I have an older one now it upgraded to win 11
I am getting use to it not really much difference


----------



## joeb631a (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Cool I have an older one now it upgraded to win 11
> I am getting use to it not really much difference


I came from 8.1 so i never experienced win 10


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

HP envy x360


joeb631a said:


> I came from 8.1 so i never experienced win 10


Oh that explains it YEP





PIA


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 23, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Nice picture of the hog.  You killed it with a knife.  Was that hard to do.  I was at a friend's house when he tried to kill a hog and he had such a hard time wasn't a pleasant situation.
> 
> Love the white peahen.  Do they ever attack people?



Dad used to kill hawgs with one 22 LR in the sweet spot and have them drop without a squeal.



Hippie420 said:


> I ain't kissin' ya, no matter how hard up for a buzz I am.



How about a hug?


----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2022)

Yeah, it all starts with a hug. Then it goes to cuddling, then to a kiss, then ya wanna snuggle into the sleeping bag with me, "Just to get warm."
I'm on to ya.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

Never did anything like that.  Jeez... My Witchie-Poo and Hisself were from the 17th century.  We are talkin' straight-arrow**

**To be fair, I never saw any weed, never knew anyone who even KNEW anyone who had _seen_ weed. <-- Hard to believe as the Ottoman Empire was still in power the last time the Cubs won the World Series, but both statements are true. So I wuzzn't tempted -- only 'cause I din' know such a thing was even possible.

Oh, deah... my Puritan head rises from the muck upon reading the above.  I have to disagree with me, upon later thought:  We would never have done the swap smoke thing with anyone else but each other... and _of course_ we din' smoke  in the second place.

But I can see from your response and others (eg: other methods that don't really match what I am doing) it is clear that I din' really lay out the uniqueness of the method (not to mention the lower sepsis odds).  

The deal is, ya gotta follow these _nec et omnes _-- no skipping forward or back. Shitdamnhell I just used fargin Latin.  Jeez.  Lemme take another hit from my bag.

OK.  _nec et omnes_ you could prolly figger out, but it means "one and all".  

Crikey.  Hadda re-read this to get back on track.

The first step is what I call: 

Step One:  With stopper cork handy, light your bubbler and take one (1) big hit.

Step Two:  Cork the burny thing.

Step Three: UNcork the burny thing and draw out all remaing smoke from the bubbler

Step Four: Exhale into the bag.

Step Five:  CHILL, DAMMIT, for about two minutes or so. This ain't a fargin marathon.

Step Six: Repeat Steps 1,2,3,4 EXACTLY.

Step Seven: Grab the bag you see right here on my lap as I type this, and run in -- while you can -- and get on the "this is your world, Unca Waltie" show.

Step Eight: Take a hit every now and then on the bag for the next ten minutes ALWAYS exhaling into the bag.  

SUMMARY:

You have efficient, _zero cost_ bubbler availability, with _zero loss_ of smoke in the burner (unique in the industry to my limited knowledge) and _zero loss_ of smoke in the bag.

Sumbody could easily build a kit and copyright/patent it.  Why would anyone do that?

I would point you towards Sum-barine Girl's cogent note about how there are (many) folks out there that are short/limited on weed... and here is the maximum hit for the minimum possible cost.

 Anybody here who is in the business who wants S-T-R-E-T-C-H-W-E-E-D  It's yours.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yeah, it all starts with a hug. Then it goes to cuddling, then to a kiss, then ya wanna snuggle into the sleeping bag with me, "Just to get warm."
> I'm on to ya.


So spooning is out??


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> So spooning is out??


Yep
but watch it if he gets you in that sleeping bag 
He is like an anaconda


----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2022)

Walt, make a small grow room/closet/buy a cheap tent, get a cheap light, find some seeds (there's tons of 'em free) and grow ONE crop indoors. You'll have enough weed in one grow to keep you in smokables 'til you take the dirt nap.

I had three indoor grows and one outdoor. I've no need to ever grow anything again, but I'm gonna, just for S&G's.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Yep
> but watch it if he gets you in that sleeping bag
> He is like an anaconda


That four years of wrestling I took has came in handy throughout the years.....


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> A knife fight hummmm.............
> I heard once the hog saw who he was fighting he just up and died from fright LOL


[John Wayne *ON*] "Well, Ah tellya, mon-_soor_, you might want to [pause for no reason] do a mite of checkin' before you let your [gestures with That Big Hat] Texas-sized mouth overload your Rhode Island gun-hand.  Uh-hunh." [/John Wayne /OFF]
You axed for it, you spent the bandwidth:

*The Hawgfight At High Noon*
*© Walt C. Snedeker*


And now... for the hawg hunt story that very nearly din' git writ...

                  This one wuz dang close!

                    Ole Hatchet-Puss Charlie an' Your Humble Obdn't &tc were up in the Low Country of South Carolina.  Low Country is real-estate talk fer swamp. Right near the ocean. Even the creeks have tides, and they are fresh water. TINS.

                    We were on an ole railroad bed from the Civil War era. There were no tracks or nuthin', but it was a straight-as-a-string berm wide enough for a dirt road that went right through the swamp.

                    Charlie dropped me off (I had a folding chair and my honkin' huge black powder rifle -- it is .58 cal and shoots 555 grain bullets). Note that a 30.06 shoots _150_ grain bullets, folks.

                    This is a BIG gun. Hawg gun.

                    So I sits there on my foldin' chair inna 100 degree sunshine (the onliest way to find shade would be to lift yer foot an look under it).  Been there about 30 minutes, when I saw a deer about 200 feet away, munching on the grass in the middle of the railroad dirt road thingy. It was NOT deer season.

                    Bored, I figgered I'd go a-sneakin' to see how close I could get. Now, the funny part is, there ain't no cover on toppa an ole railroad track, as you might imagine.  And as far as you could see, there was a big ditch on either side of the berm, full of black, icky water. Can't you just picture the pore bastids a hunnerd and fifty years ago in the blazin' sun, diggin' that by hand? YIKES.

                    Waal, Pilgrims... Ah got about 75 feet away, and I noticed that on the far side of the deer, there were two big oinks!!

                    So I keeps on a-sneakin', trying to get a shot (damn' deer wuz inna way). Finally, the deer noticed this haggard-lookin' sweaty thing a-sneakin', takes a good look...

                    ...and bolts away, right over the top of the oinks.  Oh dear.  The oinks run offa the berm and into the thick swamp.  So I sits right down there amongst the chiggers and waits.

                    For a half-hour. That is all my patience is good for to do anything.  I creaks up to a standin' and creakin' position, and turns around to go back to my chair.

                    AW JEEZ!!

                    Right there  _by my chair_, is a big, BIG oink!  He had circled around me inna jungle, and came up right where I had been a-sittin' and a-sweatin'!  He goes all stiff, lookin' at me... and I kin see he is about to do a Jesse Owens.  So I brings up my cannon, and cuts loose with a wing shot.  Damn' thing knocked me on my ass as usual, but I see Porky go down, squealin'.  YAY!

                    Then he gits up a-runnin'.  BOO!

                    I throw down my gun (black powder, d'ysee, no good fer two shots) and start runnin' after the hawg.  It had tumbled down offa the berm, run through the black water, and was climbing (somewhat awkwardly) the slope on the other side.

                    So, with the knife that The Fabled PC had given me fer Christmas in my hand, I went chargin' after him through the icky.  I could see that I'd hit him inna head, but the bullet had bounced off (he turned to look as I fired), traveled under his hide, and broke his front leg.  Reached out and grabbed his hind leg.

                    BAD MOVE!!!!!!!

                    REALLY bad move.  I am serial, here.

                    That damn' hawg spun totally around in a tenth of a second and charged.  He hit me inna chest (remember: I wuz down a steep slope from him). Down goes Unca Waltie, sliding into the stank until my head went under the black water.  Drank some. _*Peeyoo! *_ That sucks, so I heaved my head up, and there was the oink... standing on my chest, one inch from my face, and _greatly annoyed!_

                    With my left hand, I grabbed his ear, with my right, I made a slash with my skinnin' knife.  Made a six-inch gash across his forehead, and he didn't even bleed.  Dang.  Tried again, and made him bleed from a five inch cut to his jowl. About this time, he nailed me inna left forearm with his tusk. Twice.  Owdang, Ow!!

                    I could see he wuz gonna do fer me, so I stabbed with the knife right into the bullethole in his head.  He squealed and took off... with my knife.  I wuz a dead man if'n I lost that sucker, so... I spun my legs around and down, and got up outa the yukky black goo.  My expensive varilux glasses were somewhere in the water... screw it -- after Porky!!

                    (An aside here:  Yeah, I know... stoopit. And crazy.)

                    Chargin' up the slope after piggy with my knife, I caught up with him inna thick brambles (ow oo dang ow oo).  He turned and charged.  I only have one good leg (my left knee is completely homemade and sets off airport alarms).  But I stood on the bad leg and timed my kick with t’other one.  Got him right onna knife.  We both went down, with my left leg under his neck, my left arm around his head (that's when he nearly took my left hand ring finger off with his razor tusk), and my right leg over his back.

                    I grabbed my knife outa the skull, and began whackin' everything that looked like Porky.  After several minutes, to quote that guy from "_Romancing The Stone_", he "just died in my arms".

                    I lay there pantin', well,  actually wheezin'... I wuz completely outa pants.  I was totally covered in guts and blood -- both mine _and_ Porky's.  I had two large holes in my forearm, and my ring finger was sliced half off. Porky, meanwhile had donated at least a fair half-gallon of gore onto me. TINS.

                    Charlie, who'd heard the ruckus from 200 yards away comes runnin' up... he takes one look and _actually says_:

                    "Jesus, Walt!! You look like something from "Apocalypse Now" -- Don't get in my truck!!!"

                    Ya gotta appreciate a guy like that.

                    On the good side, he found my glasses.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Never did anything like that.  Jeez... My Witchie-Poo and Hisself were from the 17th century.  We are talkin' straight-arrow**
> 
> **To be fair, I never saw any weed, never knew anyone who even KNEW anyone who had _seen_ weed. <-- Hard to believe as the Ottoman Empire was still in power the last time the Cubs won the World Series, but both statements are true. So I wuzzn't tempted -- only 'cause I din' know such a thing was even possible.
> 
> ...


WAIT!! I forgot the mention the silver lining:  

Since there is no smoke, _there is no odor_.  Even indoors.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

Odd trivia:

Maine contains more black bears than black people.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, make a small grow room/closet/buy a cheap tent, get a cheap light, find some seeds (there's tons of 'em free) and grow ONE crop indoors. You'll have enough weed in one grow to keep you in smokables 'til you take the dirt nap.
> 
> I had three indoor grows and one outdoor. I've no need to ever grow anything again, but I'm gonna, just for S&G's.


Sounds like an obvious solution.  But that is where Herself puts her dainty foot down...

On my throat while she looks at her pencil the way Keanu Reaves would, and then looks at my ear.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Nice picture of the hog.  You killed it with a knife.  Was that hard to do.  I was at a friend's house when he tried to kill a hog and he had such a hard time wasn't a pleasant situation.  Love the white peahen.  Do they ever attack people?


Absolutely not. Never.  Extremely timid.  Even though I have hand fed mine for two decades, if there is somebody near, they won't come near me.

Well, now that I got pushed into my John Wayne mode by our errant guard dawg, and you axed a hawg question... I found another article that explains the scar you can see on my eyebrow.  It is most ricky-tick hawg related.





*Rootin’ With The Hawgs 

© Walt C. Snedeker*​ 
The brand-new day broke through the dark.  Through the window near my bunkbed, I could see that it was windy out, and chilly, with a hint of rain at the edges.  It was the kind of day that makes for ruddy cheeks and green grass.  My trouble is that I believe ruddy cheeks are for girls, and green grass is for cows -- and I’m happiest when I’m good and stinking hot. 

“Ah, lookit the blustery weather,” Charlie offered from the bunk across the way, “makes you feel good to be alive.”

“When it’s like this, I don’t feel either.”  I was starting off cranky.  We were in the bunkhouse on Brahma Island, which is the largest fresh-water-surrounded island in the United States.  We were going wild boar hunting this morning, and I was a little bit in the hole with the thought of mucking about in a cold, evil swamp when I really wanted to muck about in a hot, yummy swamp.  Oh, well, here we were, out in the edges of Yeehaw Junction... it _had_ to be more comfortable than being up to my gizzard in that blue snow which caused me such icy wretchedness on Mt. Everest in Colorado.  Hawg huntin’ is more temperate than elk huntin’, if for no other reason than that the clever beasties are considerate enough not to climb mountains and live in sub-zero misery.          
Charlie and Himself had arrived the day before.  The previous day’s exploits could be summed up as a learning experience.  We learned that the huge guide, who went by the name “Snake” was crazy.  And that while it was a relatively simple matter to shoot a hawg, getting a trophy boar was a different matter entirely.

We had spotted a dozen or more of our quarry, but none of the size and ferociousness we lusted for. 

Little did I realize that today was to be The Day.

Delicious smells were coming from the huge bunkhouse kitchen, where Doug- The-Cook was preparing great masses of concentrated cholesterol.  Since it is a well-known, proven scientific fact that vacation calories and fats do not _ever_ stick to the human body, I found myself eagerly wolfing down humongous clots of sausage, eggs, grits and white gravy (poured all over the hot muffins).  A mere half-gallon of coffee, and I was ready to whip my weight in butterflies.

“Want some more coffee, Walt?”  Charlie had the big pot in his clutches, waving it at me.

I declined politely; I had enough caffeine in me to make my hands shake like Marcel Marceau on crack.

“Well then,” rumbled Snake’s freight-train voice, “let’s go git us a big hawg.”

The truck awaited us outside.  It was a sort of pickup truck on steroids.  It had a big cage in it to hold the dogs, and a bunch of gunracks on the cab roof.  The tires were about chest-high, and the bumpers would not have been out of place on an Abrams M-1 Main Battle Tank. 

We climbed on.

Well, as an average, we climbed on.  Charlie leaped on, and I sort of creaked on.  I find it annoying that Charlie is two years older than I am, and he jogs.  He’s as fit as a flea. Now, me... I’m 70.  That’s not old, if you’re a tree.  But I’ve had somewhat rougher mileage -- my bod looks like it was put together on a government contract out of scrap parts.  But I’m not old.  To me, old age is always 15 years older than I am.  I don’t want to pick on Charlie just because he’s so healthy.  Well, not much, anyway.  I always say that if you can’t say something good about someone, sit right down here by me.

The two dogs were yelping for joy at the prospect of going hunting.  They raced each other to get into the cage in the truck.

A great lurch, and we were off.

To Be Continued... (*yawn*)


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

It is now time to step aside, so to speak, and explain the concept of wild boar hunting on Brahma Island.

The first thing you should know is that wild boars have no natural enemies.  That means that they are not necessarily afraid of you.  Keep that in mind.

There are two options:  You can ride around, looking far ahead through the brush and trees to spot the critturs.  Or, when the vegetation gets really heavy, you can stop the truck, and let the dog run around sniffing through the palmettos.  Either scenario generally has the same result -- the dog winds up chasing the boar (which can run amazingly fast) until the boar gets _really_ annoyed, and turns at bay.  This is a critical time, for the dog is really stupid.  Or brave to the point of recklessness.

The dog will continue to bark, and charge at the boar, distracting it from the approach of the truck.  The hunter piles off of the truck, and gets over near enough to the boar for a clear shot before it finally decides to make muttburgers out of its pestering canine tormentor.  This is tricky, because the boar may just decide to suddenly ignore the dog and make peopleburgers out of the guy with the rifle.

We had decided by rock-paper-scissors that it was my “up” this day.  That meant that Charlie would be my backup, whose job it would be to drop the boar if it began to eat me if I missed my shot.

We rode around uneventfully for a while, and then Snake decided to let the dog check out an isolated patch of palmetto.  We all got out of the truck to watch Ole Blue go to work.

Bingo!

A _basso profundo_ grunt came from the palmetto clump just as Ole Blue poked his nose in.  With frenetically insane barks, O.B. flushed the monster from its hidey-hole.

Unfortunately, the inconsiderate beast ran directly out of the far side of the clump, and headed at high speed for the deepest jungle on the island with the maniac dog at his heels.  Snake, Charlie, and Your Humble Obedient followed around the palmetto clump. 

Normally, the only part of me that runs is my nose (or my stockings, when I’m in drag), but this was an emergency.  As Snake shouted over his shoulder, “If he gets into that jungle, he may kill the dog before we can get anywhere near him!”

The jungle that Snake was referring to looked like something out of the original King Kong movie.  We watched the mismatched pair disappear into it.  Snake was nearly out of sight by the time I wheezed up to the edge of the incredibly dense palmetto.  It was so thick, I could not see my own feet, and I could just make out parts of Snake, who was standing about ten feet ahead of me. 

The dog kept up its frenzied barking.

I could hear a sudden, loud crash-rustle of palmetto fronds, and suddenly the dog gave a high-pitched squeal and went silent.

Snake cussed.  We pushed into the palmettos as fast as we could.  I couldn’t see a thing, and was now just following the sound made by the big guy ahead of me.  I began to think about those huge rattlesnakes that were in all the photos around the bunkhouse.  

They lived in this very stuff.  Eek. Eek.

The dog started barking again.  Relief.

Snake was suddenly there.  He grabbed my shoulder and whispered fiercely:

"He’s right up ahead, if you duck down low, you can see him.  Go in an git him!  Quick! Before he kills Ole Blue!”

There was nothing for it.  I believe in the philosophy that no man can be sure of his courage until the day of his death, but I was too much caught up in the hunt to be rational and seriously consider the insanity of just what I was about to do.  Besides, the secret to the greatest enjoyment of life is to live dangerously.

The Fabled PC puts it differently.  She says that when I am between two evils, I like to try out the one I’ve never done before.  And I am not afraid of dying – I just do not want to be there when it happens.

So I offered up a prayer that all rattlesnakes would take a short vacation, and got down on my stomach to begin crawling toward the racket.  Charlie helped my state of mind enormously by offering the whispered observation:

“Geez, Walt, I can’t see any part of you at all past your waist.”  His foot was touching mine as he spoke.  “I can’t give you any backup.”

Oh.  Fine.

The din was deafening.  When the boar gruntsquealed, the palmettos shook.  The crazy dog was barking itself into psychosis.  I was shaking like an aspen leaf, and without even aspen their leaf to do it.

Then I saw it. 

Well, I saw the ear.  The ear was huge.  It was about 7 or 8 feet away.  Lessee now... the dog’s mayhem was coming from a little to my right... that means the boar was facing it.  If I could see an ear, that meant the rest of the boar was... over _there_. 

I brought the rifle up.  It rattled a palmetto frond.

And everything changed.

The boar turned on me at full speed.  The time it took to travel about 1½ body lengths was about a fifth of a second.  My finger squeezed the trigger convulsively.

The boar contacted the end of the rifle barrel just as the rifle went off.  I felt a short, bright pain by the bridge of my nose and eye.  It was the boar’s razor tusk.

Then Snake was there, and the nutty dog was ripping at the dead boar’s ear in a righteous indignation.

I was bleeding like (you should pardon the expression) a stuck pig.  Charlie handed me his handkerchief.  He looked at the tableau.

“Wow!  That’s as close as you can get!  Great shot!”

Little did he know that I never shot intentionally, all I did was sort of spasm at the right split-second.  Snake handed me a bottle of ardent spirits from the truck. 

I took a shaky much-needed pull, then another.  All I could think of to say was, “The reason why I like to drink:  when I’m thirsty, to cure it; when I’m not... to prevent it.”

I think next time Charlie and I go out, we’re going to try rhinoceros wrestling -- or maybe bobbing for cobras... you know, something a little tamer


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That four years of wrestling I took has came in handy throughout the years.....


Im a big guy and I had that one smaller friend that would wrap my neck and no matter how hard I try to break and toss him he just rode me like a wild bull.
He choked me out one day and I said no more


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

I stayed away from fight Wirey lil guys after that


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Im even bigger than Harvy


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I stayed away from fight Wirey lil guys after that





reminds me of the early Gracie fights


----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, now that I got pushed into my John Wayne mode by our errant guard dawg, and you axed a hawg question... I found another article that explains the scar you can see on my eyebrow.  It is most ricky-tick hawg related.
> 
> View attachment 297769
> 
> ​


I thought you got that scar when Minnesota Fats cracked yer noggin with his pool cue after claiming you cheated him in a game.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yes I got a HP envy x360
> I was about to comment windows 11 sux!!!!


I haven’t had a computer in years. Do all my stuff on a iPhone and iPad. Getting a new pad tomorrow. Hope it will let me on MP and y’all remember me when I’m trying to log on . It is suppose to transfer everything over from “the cloud” but last time I lost some stuff. I hope I remember my password.  
sorry about mojo. My heart is with you and your wife


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Never did anything like that.  Jeez... My Witchie-Poo and Hisself were from the 17th century.  We are talkin' straight-arrow**
> 
> **To be fair, I never saw any weed, never knew anyone who even KNEW anyone who had _seen_ weed. <-- Hard to believe as the Ottoman Empire was still in power the last time the Cubs won the World Series, but both statements are true. So I wuzzn't tempted -- only 'cause I din' know such a thing was even possible.
> 
> ...


Is there a video that goes with the instructions?
step 1,2,and 3 have no exhale. After you take that ”big hit“ in step 1, needs to say leave enough room in you lungs for step three.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> reminds me of the early Gracie fights



Most bar fights I've seen ended up grappling on the floor.  If all you can do is punch and kick, you're screwed.


----------



## boo (May 23, 2022)

speaking of hawgs, I went out to feed my hogs and poor turbo is on his side squealing like a raped ape...being he's 280 lbs. at least, my old self couldn't budge him so called in the calvary...2 of my hog hunting buddies are on their way over to help...while he's down I am gonna cut his cutters back, one is eating into his cheek when he eats...I got a moving blanket to toss on him before we get to work on playing dentist...it's gonna be a wild ride grappling the fat boy...


----------



## joeb631a (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I haven’t had a computer in years. Do all my stuff on a iPhone and iPad. Getting a new pad tomorrow. Hope it will let me on MP and y’all remember me when I’m trying to log on . It is suppose to transfer everything over from “the cloud” but last time I lost some stuff. I hope I remember my password.
> sorry about mojo. My heart is with you and your wife


Thank You I appreciate it ....
I loved my ipad but mine crapped out in 4 years.
But I know people who have their old Macs and they still work .
May not be as fast as expected between old and new


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

boo said:


> speaking of hawgs, I went out to feed my hogs and poor turbo is on his side squealing like a raped ape...being he's 280 lbs. at least, my old self couldn't budge him so called in the calvary...2 of my hog hunting buddies are on their way over to help...while he's down I am gonna cut his cutters back, one is eating into his cheek when he eats...I got a moving blanket to toss on him before we get to work on playing dentist...it's gonna be a wild ride grappling the fat boy...


I want video of this too


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

boo said:


> speaking of hawgs, I went out to feed my hogs and poor turbo is on his side squealing like a raped ape...being he's 280 lbs. at least, my old self couldn't budge him so called in the calvary...2 of my hog hunting buddies are on their way over to help...while he's down I am gonna cut his cutters back, one is eating into his cheek when he eats...I got a moving blanket to toss on him before we get to work on playing dentist...it's gonna be a wild ride grappling the fat boy...


Get PICS


----------



## joeb631a (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I want video of this too


ditto!!!


----------



## boo (May 23, 2022)

before I could think about making a video one of earls pit bulls blew a hole in the fence and attacked...a 2 year old child was close to the fence so I ran to the 4 wheeler to arm myself...by the time I got to the dog he had pulled his head out and was back on earls property...this shiit has got to stop, my ignorant pig neighbor could care less, dogs never get taken out to run, they just fight and the county permits it...I had him fined $2250 a few months ago, now serious action is needed...I need to take earl out of the equasion to solve the issue...I did cut the cutters off the fat boy, boy was he pissed...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

boo said:


> before I could think about making a video one of earls pit bulls blew a hole in the fence and attacked...a 2 year old child was close to the fence so I ran to the 4 wheeler to arm myself...by the time I got to the dog he had pulled his head out and was back on earls property...this shiit has got to stop, my ignorant pig neighbor could care less, dogs never get taken out to run, they just fight and the county permits it...I had him fined $2250 a few months ago, now serious action is needed...I need to take earl out of the equasion to solve the issue...I did cut the cutters off the fat boy, boy was he pissed...


Dang som excitement at boos house. I hate to see an irresponsible dog owner. the Dog probably wanted some hog I have friends that use pit bulls to hunt them.  hey what you cut them cutters off with, bolt cutters?


----------



## boo (May 23, 2022)

subbie, we used 3' branch lopers...hogs have hollow teeth so they snapped right off...I've had enough, called 911 for the first time ever so mebbe a cop will put that piece of shiit in his place...he just don't care...


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

good luck Boo


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

boo said:


> subbie, we used 3' branch lopers...hogs have hollow teeth so they snapped right off...I've had enough, called 911 for the first time ever so mebbe a cop will put that piece of shiit in his place...he just don't care...


Hopefully he will get the message. good luck


----------



## Hippie420 (May 23, 2022)

Shoulda got Walt over there. He'd show that porker his pig sticker and it would have laid there like a lap puppy.

Is this a pet, or a future source of bacon and ham?


----------



## boo (May 23, 2022)

both turbo and earlene are kinda like pets, some fine eatin right there when the time comes...I got both as baby piglets, turbo was supposed to be a minature pot belly pig...my ass, he's over 280 lbs. and can't run due to his size...I tossed a moving blanket over him and dove on top while pushing him off his feet...once he was on his side it was easy peasy to hold him down while tyler clipped the cutters...twas quite funny, almost clipped the fat boys tongue while clipping the cutter...


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 23, 2022)

What up old timers been awhile,lots of changes with MP....lots of folks mia?


----------



## boo (May 23, 2022)

you missed the "great" housecleaning...welcome back...


----------



## pute (May 23, 2022)

Welcome back Mr Fist.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is there a video that goes with the instructions?
> step 1,2,and 3 have no exhale. After you take that ”big hit“ in step 1, needs to say leave enough room in you lungs for step three.


Gawd!  You are correct.  Didja ever try to write down a step-by-step procedure accounting for movement, coordination, breathing, timing...

While stoned outa yer skull? (*like now*) 

If I can try again for that part:  Trust yer Unca, even with a big hit, you have the ability to take that last sip. Even after casually putting the stopper in, etc.

But Lo!! By by yonder comes Himself Count de Monay with the Final Anagnorisis!!

de Count speaketh the truth-eth, d'ythee?:

*"For it is written, on thy secondeth try, thou wilst be in genuine eadness."*


----------



## Unca Walt (May 24, 2022)

Oh, this is adorable.  I can just hear the cock saying: "And ya mutha, too!"


----------



## Unca Walt (May 24, 2022)

HEY ALLA YOUSE DOG LOVERS --

This is why:


----------



## Unca Walt (May 24, 2022)

Holy smokeless!!  Gotta see this, sound up or it makes no sense:


----------



## joeb631a (May 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Gawd!  You are correct.  Didja ever try to write down a step-by-step procedure accounting for movement, coordination, breathing, timing...
> 
> While stoned outa yer skull? (*like now*)
> 
> ...


Learn so much with this cast of characters we have in our group !!


----------



## Unca Walt (May 24, 2022)

Awright... This is a performance by a kid 5 years old. Kindergarten finger-paint age. SOUND


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

boo said:


> both turbo and earlene are kinda like pets, some fine eatin right there when the time comes...I got both as baby piglets, turbo was supposed to be a minature pot belly pig...my ass, he's over 280 lbs. and can't run due to his size...I tossed a moving blanket over him and dove on top while pushing him off his feet...once he was on his side it was easy peasy to hold him down while tyler clipped the cutters...twas quite funny, almost clipped the fat boys tongue while clipping the cutter...


Sounds like what I have to do to cut my dogs nails


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, this is adorable.  I can just hear the cock saying: "And ya mutha, too!"



Give that Roster some extra vitals this week Grits and Vittles
Great Job Roo


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Gawd!  You are correct.  Didja ever try to write down a step-by-step procedure accounting for movement, coordination, breathing, timing...
> 
> While stoned outa yer skull? (*like now*)
> 
> ...


I don’t know Walt. That last little sip may just make me “let the smell out of the bag” if u know what I mean. The green eyed witch would be upset with me for stinking up the den and you would clobber me for wasting about 37 Re-inhales  it may be worth the extra step for me to get rid of that step one hit in the bag before taking that last sip. Just sayin’


----------



## joeb631a (May 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Holy smokeless!!  Gotta see this, sound up or it makes no sense:



Wow ! Im pretty good with my hands when Im by my self .....


----------



## pute (May 24, 2022)

Morning OFC.


----------



## boo (May 24, 2022)

meh...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 24, 2022)

boo said:


> meh...


Morning boo


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

boo said:


> meh...


Wholly Crapola  BOO is UP

WAKE UP BRO


----------



## boo (May 24, 2022)

I've been up for some time now, been at war with animal control...I stopped short in telling them that earl needed to be shot, not the dogs...I'm furious how that piece of shiit treats his dogs and how they angrily eat the fence on the way onto my yard...they told me to shoot the dogs, I told them to do their fuggin job and quit being lazy county employees...if I get no relief today I call the local news channel who loves exposing shiit like this...he gives his people a bad name...


----------



## Patwi (May 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I've been up for some time now, been at war with animal control...I stopped short in telling them that earl needed to be shot, not the dogs...I'm furious how that piece of shiit treats his dogs and how they angrily eat the fence on the way onto my yard...they told me to shoot the dogs, I told them to do their fuggin job and quit being lazy county employees...if I get no relief today I call the local news channel who loves exposing shiit like this...he gives his people a bad name...




I love your attitude sir ,, hahaha .. it's not funny how you have to publically shame a government entity to just get some peace.

I told a txdot supervisor that his mouth is nothing but watermelon talk .. juicy and sweet and no substance and it was all about the ditch mowers tearing up my driveway ...... lazy guberment arsewipes


----------



## ness (May 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 297804



Graywolf that is one big wild hog where is that picture taken?  We have wild hogs out here in GA never see one that big.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

Most civil servants are Lazy and stupid


----------



## ness (May 25, 2022)

boo said:


> before I could think about making a video one of earls pit bulls blew a hole in the fence and attacked...a 2 year old child was close to the fence so I ran to the 4 wheeler to arm myself...by the time I got to the dog he had pulled his head out and was back on earls property...this shiit has got to stop, my ignorant pig neighbor could care less, dogs never get taken out to run, they just fight and the county permits it...I had him fined $2250 a few months ago, now serious action is needed...I need to take earl out of the equasion to solve the issue...I did cut the cutters off the fat boy, boy was he pissed...



boo wish your neighbor would move.  Hope the little child will be alright.  People like that give the pit bull a bad dog or any dog at that.  I find pit bull to be one of the most lovable buddies.


----------



## ness (May 25, 2022)

Hello Hydra.  What's cooking?


----------



## ness (May 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> HEY ALLA YOUSE DOG LOVERS --
> 
> This is why:




That's one happy dog.  German Shepard are supposed to be one of the smart dog breeds.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hello Hydra.  What's cooking?


BRAINS


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

Morning Ness , Going to water a few plants and cut the front yard today
Want to really run the new wacker out a bit , Have 30 days to send it back.
Amazon return policy You?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Graywolf that is one big wild hog where is that picture taken?  We have wild hogs out here in GA never see one that big.



As I recall, it was taken in Turkey, but the picture was widely distributed a few years back with claims it was from various other places like Texas and Louisiana.  They are omnivorous, so I wouldn't want to encounter one in the wild with just a big stick.   



ness2 said:


> boo wish your neighbor would move.  Hope the little child will be alright.  People like that give the pit bull a bad dog or any dog at that.  I find pit bull to be one of the most lovable buddies.



They really are lovers with family and friends and to be reconned with if you're not.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 25, 2022)

German Shepherds give good hugz too as well as a mental link!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 25, 2022)

I’ve had three pit Bull mixes. They looked a bit scary to some but we treated them like babies socialized exercised and they were always good with children and other dogs. Some folks should not own dogs. Dogs are definitely dogs and if neglected not trained and taken care of, they will do what they will by instinct not knowing any better…


----------



## ness (May 25, 2022)

That's a good thing.  I have something


TheBlackHydra said:


> BRAINS



I need to take care of before the sun gets to high.  Have fun.


----------



## ness (May 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> German Shepherds give good hugz too as well as a mental link!
> 
> View attachment 297973



He's a big boy.  Beautiful


----------



## ness (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Morning Ness , Going to water a few plants and cut the front yard today
> Want to really run the new wacker out a bit , Have 30 days to send it back.
> Amazon return policy You?



It seems like these days that new thing brake.  My new stove has a problem I got to call the repair man.  Took 5 year service.  I had a new fan, air conditioner, washer all broke in a short time after buying them.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

ness2 said:


> It seems like these days that new thing brake.  My new stove has a problem I got to call the repair man.  Took 5 year service.  I had a new fan, air conditioner, washer all broke in a short time after buying them.


I have a Electric yard blower by EGO too , I have had that over 7 yrs and it is still blowing strong, what is also good is that they can use the same battery. 
So if I am doing a big wack job and run out of power I have the blower battery as a back up.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

Morning. Nothing is made to last....planned obsolescence.


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

And it is always that one little plastic part they make to break and can not be replaced or fixed


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning. Nothing is made to last....planned obsolescence.


That’s true. It’s a throw away world now…


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning. Nothing is made to last....planned obsolescence.


And here I was thinking it was just more Crap Made in Chinaville


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

Why spend 200 dollars on something that will last many years to come 
over the cheap throw away crap from other Countries that break in the 1st yr costing
A lot less..............................
Remember what Ben Franklin said 
*“The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten.”*


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> As I recall, it was taken in Turkey, but the picture was widely distributed a few years back with claims it was from various other places like Texas and Louisiana.  They are omnivorous, so I wouldn't want to encounter one in the wild with just a big stick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at that face!!!


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

My whole kitchen is American made.  Same with the washer and dryer.  All relatively new and the fridge has had ice maker issues twice and the dishwasher once.  My truck is Japanese but assembled in the USA ....13 years old and 115,000 miles with only a window motor needing repairs.


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

I have to comment on Chewy.com. We were on auto ship and had double ordered so we had reserve in these stupid times . I got on their site to cancel and asked could I return a order of 2 bags ( $116) ( we had 4 and one open .) They refunded back one shipment and I had asked if i should return it or donate it to a pound and they gave their condolences and said donate it . I respect that


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

pute said:


> My whole kitchen is American made.  Same with the washer and dryer.  All relatively new and the fridge has had ice maker issues twice and the dishwasher once.  My truck is Japanese but assembled in the USA ....13 years old and 115,000 miles with only a window motor needing repairs.


Ah but the parts used ie ice makers are designed to break (made in China assembled here)

Your dishwasher makes ice cubes ?


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have to comment on Chewy.com. We were on auto ship and had double ordered so we had reserve in these stupid times . I got on their site to cancel and asked could I return a order of 2 bags ( $116) ( we had 4 and one open .) They refunded back one shipment and I had asked if i should return it or donate it to a pound and they gave their condolences and said donate it . I respect that


Chewy is my main source , My dog did not like new food a few times 
Called chewy no questions asked refunded money on 40lbs bags and also asked me to donate to needy pups which we did.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t know Walt. That last little sip may just make me “let the smell out of the bag” if u know what I mean. The green eyed witch would be upset with me for stinking up the den and you would clobber me for wasting about 37 Re-inhales  it may be worth the extra step for me to get rid of that step one hit in the bag before taking that last sip. Just sayin’


Whatever blows your _gi _up, Grasshopper.  But did you know the bag as an auto-stopper?  You blow into it by pressing on the mouthpiece -- it closes as soon as you back away.

No loss of smoke.  The bags cost $7 with other goodies included.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Morning boo


----------



## Unca Walt (May 25, 2022)

This weird creatchy-poo showed up at my neighbor's house.  We dunno whut it is.







Looks like racing pheasant from Indianapolis...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Holy smokeless!!  Gotta see this, sound up or it makes no sense:



Watching that made my eyeballs hurt! Amazing.


SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve had three pit Bull mixes. They looked a bit scary to some but we treated them like babies socialized exercised and they were always good with children and other dogs. Some folks should not own dogs. Dogs are definitely dogs and if neglected not trained and taken care of, they will do what they will by instinct not knowing any better…


It's all how they're raised. I adopted a full blood adult border collie from a really bad situation. No matter what I've done to help him, he can't be trusted around people. He loves his girls (Old Hen & Pullet) and me, but would flat out eat someone if I wasn't there to stop him. There's no socializing this guy, and beings how I'm not going to be here forever, I kinda like the idea that he would kill or die protecting the girls.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This weird creatchy-poo showed up at my neighbor's house.  We dunno whut it is.
> 
> View attachment 297991
> 
> ...


It's called a Silver Pheasant. Beautiful birds.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 25, 2022)

I wonder whut the heck he is doin' in South Floriduh...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I wonder whut the heck he is doin' in South Floriduh...


There's all kinds of critters that don't belong in Florida, but they're there, anyhoo. I've ever heard they've got Canadians living there!


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This weird creatchy-poo showed up at my neighbor's house.  We dunno whut it is.
> 
> View attachment 297991
> 
> ...


That is a Silver Pheasant


----------



## Hippie420 (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> That is a Silver Pheasant
> View attachment 298002


I heard that somewhere.......


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2022)

Thats Dinner.


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This weird creatchy-poo showed up at my neighbor's house.  We dunno whut it is.
> 
> View attachment 297991
> 
> ...


looks delicious ( just sayin...)


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I wonder whut the heck he is doin' in South Floriduh...


He is probably wondering what the farg you are doing there.......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This weird creatchy-poo showed up at my neighbor's house.  We dunno whut it is.
> 
> View attachment 297991
> 
> ...


He’s looking for them grocery’s you give to the other animals. Very pretty maybe he escaped from a refuge down there


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> That is a Silver Pheasant
> View attachment 298002


looks like it is banded..


----------



## ness (May 25, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> That is a Silver Pheasant
> View attachment 298002



The pheasant has a band on.  Pretty bird.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

time for some homemade sweet potato pie


----------



## boo (May 25, 2022)

i'm in for a slice big if you're sharing amigo...


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

I'm in.


----------



## Patwi (May 25, 2022)

yum .. the key, homemade


----------



## joeb631a (May 25, 2022)

Good night, Brothers and Sisters sweet dreams , night Buddy ,1 week today,,,


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

broke open a sack of c99

good Smoke

In the fridge ya go!


----------



## Patwi (May 25, 2022)

still sittin' on c99 seeds here ..


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

Stoned again.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

Oh...good night


----------



## Hippie420 (May 26, 2022)

G'night.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 26, 2022)

ness2 said:


> The pheasant has a band on.  Pretty bird.


Yes, I noted that... and went back and re-checked my interloper -- no band.  Woulda seen it becuz I got a really good look at it before I got a half-assed picture of it.

While I am at it, yet another weird "not susposed to be here" birdie showed up that I got a coupla pictures of.  Wait here while I find one/them...

Dangit!!  I'm searchin' for the pics of the white birdie that could be anywhere.  If you know what "to pi the type" means... it means to scatter little pictures everywhere.  I've got pictures originally stored on an IBM PCjr.

Would this distract you? Along with this story:  Herself had to park outside. He stayed.






or this...




Jadey Baby turned around and saw Big Bird -- her favorite character! She pulled away from Mama and ran over and hugged Clumsy up to her elbows in his feathers.
Second pic:  She shrieked in Clumsy's face, and like all Giant White turkeys, he gobbled back right in Jadey Baby's face.  To her delight.  You can see it in her pose.
Third pic, she noticed the big, fleshy, loose "turkey nose" and grabbed it.  Fourth pic, she pulled Clumsy's nose...  Note how from Pic #1 to Pic #4, Clumsy never moved a muscle as the child molested him. He weighed 50 pounds... neighbor's pet that lived at the Chateau 90% of the time.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 26, 2022)

Found the blurry foxie pic where he was snarfing down the wildie nummies...


----------



## Unca Walt (May 26, 2022)

One more... This looks like Funniest Video stuff.  My grandling, Wolfie, was helping Daddy (AKA: Puck) wash the car.





Wolfie is full-grown now.  And he has a beard... it gets thicker during the Full Moon.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 26, 2022)

let’s get this road on the show!


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> let’s get this road on the show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BIG HAND LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (May 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> BIG HAND LOL




yeah , sometimes it’s a bummer , but yeah , people have told me that before


16 oz hammer


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , sometimes it’s a bummer , but yeah , people have told me that before
> 
> 
> 16 oz hammer
> ...


Hey I have the same hammer , its the one my wife keeps in the kitchen junk drawer in case we have to break glass


----------



## ness (May 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , sometimes it’s a bummer , but yeah , people have told me that before
> 
> 
> 16 oz hammer
> ...



Funny.  Time to full up the water jugs to get ready for a feed today.  Behave yeha


----------



## pute (May 26, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Glad I have no children or grandkids in school.  Watching TV makes me sick.


----------



## giggy (May 26, 2022)

Morning everybody, have a great day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , sometimes it’s a bummer , but yeah , people have told me that before
> 
> 
> 16 oz hammer
> ...


Define big hands??  I wear an extra large glove and shook hands with a Samoan whose little fingers were bigger than my thumbs.


----------



## Patwi (May 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Define big hands??  I wear an extra large glove and shook hands with a Samoan whose little fingers were bigger than my thumbs.




Samoans grow up with spam in their baby milk bottles ..


----------



## joeb631a (May 26, 2022)

I just saw somewhere and i think it was here kyle rittenhouse got a 22 million settlement from the view. I wish it was true but I think it was fake news. Those cows need to be put out to pasture...


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I just saw somewhere and i think it was here kyle rittenhouse got a 22 million settlement from the view. I wish it was true but I think it was fake news. Those cows need to be put out to pasture...


I saw that too but im sure it would have made at least Fox news


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Hydra said he's out of here


----------



## pute (May 26, 2022)

^^^well well, look who has come out from behind the Iron Curtan


----------



## joeb631a (May 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hydra said he's out of here


I heard RosterMan was on a secret mission in the Ukraine saving lives and doing all sorts of heroic things.....


----------



## joeb631a (May 26, 2022)

Good night kids ,see you in the am. night Buddy....


----------



## pute (May 26, 2022)

Thinking I caused enough trouble today.


----------



## Carty (May 27, 2022)

Hey Campers....   man,  has anyone else in Fl battling with home owners Insurance.   Our state is terrible and this seems to happen every year right around the time Hurricane season opens.  These chickenshite companies either sell out or just leave..  think they then return after the season under a different name or something looking for fresh meat.. we seem to get more then one type of predator here...

I got my notice May 20th that my insurance had doubled, already expensive I had a movement right then and there.. hahaha.  seriously who can afford over $200mo added to a mortgage payment.. ouch.  

took me a week to find a reputable company that would give me a decent rate and I had to lose some coverage.
before I had a nice policy that paid me almost double my home value if I had complete loss..  now people are dropping their coverages down to the homes value only in order to afford a policy..  

And, after watching the news and seeing what kind of season we are in for,  you see what the turds pulled of this year in swarms...  should be illegal to drop peoples coverage just because a season of liability is coming up..  what about when they pay insurance for 10yrs with no claims...  bunch of Malarchy


----------



## Unca Walt (May 27, 2022)

On a happier note:  Sound up


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2022)

I live in the Dallas area. No Hurricanes here so nope my Insurance hasn't gone up just my property taxes


----------



## Unca Walt (May 27, 2022)

This guy does incredible artwork on his head.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 27, 2022)

*Jeeeeebus...  No farkin way!  Bruce Lee, eat your heart out...*


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Wow I heard my Good buddy Joeb631 is still here too
Where are ya Buddy


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

I want to find Hippie 420 too   Bastard has all my toothbrushes


----------



## bigsur51 (May 27, 2022)

good morning


----------



## pute (May 27, 2022)

Out the door shortly to go fishing.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Out the door shortly to go fishing.





im sorry


----------



## bigsur51 (May 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Out the door shortly to go fishing.


----------



## joeb631a (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wow I heard my Good buddy Joeb631 is still here too
> Where are ya Buddy


Here brother and happy your back safe from your mission !!!!
I was afraid a band of blonde Ukraine women  caught you ,said "eff this war" and used you as their love toy. Expecting to see a lot of little ones running around lookin like you ...!!!!


----------



## joeb631a (May 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Out the door shortly to go fishing.


Buena suerte !


----------



## Hippie420 (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I want to find Hippie 420 too   Bastard has all my toothbrushes


I put 'em all back, slightly used.


pute said:


> Out the door shortly to go fishing.


With your luck, take a life jacket and a paddle.


----------



## giggy (May 27, 2022)

Morning you bunch of old farts, happy fry-day


----------



## Hippie420 (May 27, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning you bunch of old farts, happy fry-day


Back at ya, Giggy. Fry-days are always great 'cause it's BEER DAY!

Got back from the Hindu's place. What a joke. He was required to ask me a TON of questions due to medicade, first of which was, "Have you been experiencing any depression?" H ell, yes! Asked me the cause, and I told him world events over the last couple of years. He smiled and nodded.
Asked if I'd gotten a flu shot. No. 'Rona shot? No. Shingle shot? No. Pneumonia shot? No. Tetanus shot? Yeah, about 20 years ago.
Wanted to know if I'd do a CAT scan for lung cancer. I told him I'd wait on it. Colonoscopes? No, thanks. Do you drink alcohol? Yep. How much. Twice a week, as needed. What kind of alcohol? Miller Lite, why, you buying?
He got a giggle outta that one. 
I don't think I'm his model patient.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back at ya, Giggy. Fry-days are always great 'cause it's BEER DAY!
> 
> Got back from the Hindu's place. What a joke. He was required to ask me a TON of questions due to medicade, first of which was, "Have you been experiencing any depression?" H ell, yes! Asked me the cause, and I told him world events over the last couple of years. He smiled and nodded.
> Asked if I'd gotten a flu shot. No. 'Rona shot? No. Shingle shot? No. Pneumonia shot? No. Tetanus shot? Yeah, about 20 years ago.
> ...


Just had that conversation with my doc last week. Now I get another pill to take and another visit in six months with labs. It’s a racket I’m telling ya…


----------



## bigsur51 (May 27, 2022)

my therapist once told me I was making progress when I told him I wanted to kill a few arse-holes , better choice than me


----------



## bigsur51 (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just had that conversation with my doc last week. Now I get another pill to take and another visit in six months with labs. It’s a racket I’m telling ya…





im like hippie in that no shots since about boot camp 

with a new doc at my last physical , he asked me what meds am I taking?

I said none

he said at my age most men are on about five different meds

no thanks

but vitamins and herbs and supplements?

I could open a store.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just had that conversation with my doc last week. Now I get another pill to take and another visit in six months with labs. It’s a racket I’m telling ya…


Damn' right -- they try like mad to keep you healthy so you will continue to pay them as the years go by.  What a racket.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 27, 2022)

More like they push whatever big pharma is pushing them to push.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> More like they push whatever big pharma is pushing them to push.


Ain’t that the truth.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ain’t that the truth.


I did get off two pills my last doc said I needed when I questioned my new doc about them.


----------



## ness (May 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This guy does incredible artwork on his head.
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## Patwi (May 27, 2022)

Kinda made a vow not to kill the tree rats in our yard this year as long as they don't scratch like crazy if they have fleas . I just turn on my outdoor speakers with red tail hawk screeching  ... hearing it the little f.uckers lay flatter than a pancake and then haul arse into the woods .. puts a smile on my face


----------



## pute (May 27, 2022)

Long day.


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

patwi said:


> Kinda made a vow not to kill the tree rats in our yard this year as long as they don't scratch like crazy if they have fleas . I just turn on my outdoor speakers with red tail hawk screeching  ... hearing it the little f.uckers lay flatter than a pancake and then haul arse into the woods .. puts a smile on my face




patwi I could use some target practice, I never new rats hang out in trees.  Neat about the hawk screeching.  And the little bugger can lay flat when they think they is danger.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 28, 2022)

ness2 said:


> patwi I could use some target practice, I never new rats hang out in trees.  Neat about the hawk screeching.  And the little bugger can lay flat when they think they is danger.


That's kewl... but it'd scare off my semi-tame bunnies.  I cannot (yet) hand-feed them, but I have gotten to where they will sit frozen stiff a dozen feet away while I lay out some wildie nummies.

Fancy Pants and Beau (peacocks) will eat seeds outa my hand.

*Note to ness2:  *The essential difference between a huge, ugly sewer rat and an adorable squirrel is the fluffy tail.  That's it.  The fluffy-tail rats climb trees.

So we have tree rats all over the place (including Himself's, who feeds them daily) and grandmas feed them in parks.

Just sayin'


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

patwi said:


> Kinda made a vow not to kill the tree rats in our yard this year as long as they don't scratch like crazy if they have fleas . I just turn on my outdoor speakers with red tail hawk screeching  ... hearing it the little f.uckers lay flatter than a pancake and then haul arse into the woods .. puts a smile on my face



Bring it LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (May 28, 2022)

I mean, couldja hate this -- beggin' for a peanut?







Or trying to bribe you for a peanut for her baby chillun?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my therapist once told me I was making progress when I told him I wanted to kill a few arse-holes , better choice than me



Anger is higher on the emotional tone scale than depression.   Depression is higher than fear.



Hippie420 said:


> More like they push whatever big pharma is pushing them to push.





SubmarineGirl said:


> Ain’t that the truth.



They have some secondary agenda!  I take BP and enlarged prostate meds but nothing else other than supplements.  I have low cholesterol around 130 and no plaque deposits showing, but  two out of three of my last dotors tried to put me on cholersterol reduction drugs.


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 28, 2022)

I give them tree rats apples every morning. If I’m late they come looking in my patio door.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I give them tree rats apples every morning. If I’m late they come looking in my patio door.


I don't feed the squirrels or birds around our house because it draws rats and mice, but feed peanuts to the squirrels in the park, some of which will come when called and will eat out of my hand.  

I remember one that was blind in one eye would sit on the picnic table Heidi Ho and I were at and eat the peanut it had taken from my hand, with her blind eye turned to us and the vigilant eye turned away from us.

We hunted and ate them in the country, but our city ones are mostly pets.


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I don't feed the squirrels or birds around our house because it draws rats and mice, but feed peanuts to the squirrels in the park, some of which will come when called and will eat out of my hand.
> 
> I remember one that was blind in one eye would sit on the picnic table Heidi Ho and I were at and eat the peanut it had taken from my hand, with her blind eye turned to us and the vigilant eye turned away from us.
> 
> We hunted and ate them in the country, but our city ones are mostly pets.


Did you name that one Helen


----------



## giggy (May 28, 2022)

morning folks was supposed to be off today but that went south. later.


----------



## pute (May 28, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Like GW I take BP and pills for an enlarged prostate. And like Big many vitamins and supplements.  

I also hand feed the squirrels.  They come up on my deck and beg.  They like the birds and other critters amuse me.  

My azz is dragging today... fishing!  Having fun is a lot of work. Son in Law wants to go out again tomorrow....geez. ...oh, Tuesday as well.

Planting today.  

Copious amounts of coffee please.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Like GW I take BP and pills for an enlarged prostate. And like Big many vitamins and supplements.
> 
> I also hand feed the squirrels.  They come up on my deck and beg.  They like the birds and other critters amuse me.
> 
> ...


Good morning Pute. There is something about fishing tired that is kinda good tho. You putting them flowers out today? No more snow I hope  I feed the squirrels mostly for my cats


----------



## pute (May 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Pute. There is something about fishing tired that is kinda good tho. You putting them flowers out today? No more snow I hope  I feed the squirrels mostly for my cats
> View attachment 298314



Morning SubG.  Flowers in pots where I can protect them. And seeds in the veggie garden.  No maters or peppers yet.  Cold front coming through Mon and  Tues.  Supposed to get down into the mid 40's in the city below....still could get a late frost here. 

My maters need to get in the ground though. Getting to big for a one gal pot and the leaves are turning white....need nitrogen.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 28, 2022)

good morning 

already ran the weed eater , fed the cats and chickens , watered 24 tomato and pepper plants , soaked the corn , beets , turnips , and chard that we planted the other day

gonna be a nice day tomorrow so maybe that’s the big day to finally put the medicine plants out in their permanent homes , but gotta dig a few more holes first

coffee and donuts before daybreak , a cheap thrill


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

Been a busy morning for you big.  I haven't start what I need to do today.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did you name that one Helen



It had lost most of its tail as well, so we named her Lucky!


----------



## Africanna (May 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Like GW I take BP and pills for an enlarged prostate. And like Big many vitamins and supplements.
> 
> I also hand feed the squirrels.  They come up on my deck and beg.  They like the birds and other critters amuse me.
> 
> ...


Hells bells, if I had squirrels only that would be a pleasure.  Freaken baboons, warthogs and buck that cause all the damage and headaches and get the equines worked up.

That's why I only grow weed at the townhouse now.  These wild schmastards are a love/hate thing. They used to eat and damage my weed (& other crops) and then walk and lie aroud sh!t faced for hours - babs and warthogs are dangerous mothers


----------



## giggy (May 28, 2022)

Here in the southern half of the u.s. we have wild hogs, and them bastards tear everything up and will eat anything. Tells of monkeys in Florida and Texas but never seen any. i hate spell check.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We hunted and ate them in the country, but our city ones are mostly pets.


There's the dichotomy.  I love squirrel stew with real dumplings, and fried squirrel saddle.  And chicken fried dove.  <-- dozens of them out back.  Not fried yet, and they will get away with free nummies providing the SDHTF.

Same goes for the tame fish:  I have a toss net.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 28, 2022)

Hey!!  I just found a coupla old hunting pics I tooken.  Hog hunting near here.

I was laying on my back in the middle of a field, pretending not to be a big human.

Here comes a mama oink and her oinklet:

The oinklet turns and looks at the guy I was hunting with, because he'd just sat up, grinning like he had a fresh lobotomy.  Mama oink simply did not see him, and mini-oink sorta does body language like:  "Well if mommy sez it's OK..."





Then I got real still... and mama pig walked right up to Himself.  That is my foot in the pic.  She took about two more steps, then turned and looked me in the eye.  I coulda flicked her nose with my finger.

Didn't have to; she suddenly let out a squeal because she recognized the ugly lump laying there was an apex predator.  Ran off to the left with baby tryna keep up.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 28, 2022)

So the mother catches her 12-year old son smoking a joint in the back yard.  She started to rant, and the kid says,

"Don't worry, mom.  I only smoke when I'm drunk."


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2022)

Look what I found! Can I keep it?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 28, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I can’t keep up



Me neither.



Hippie420 said:


> Look what I found! Can I keep it?
> View attachment 298352


Who found who?


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2022)

Well, to be honest, the Old Hen spotted the little critter under the picnic table out back. We went out to see what it was, and she picked it up. Sounded like a steam boiler spitting, claws out, and pissed. I snatched it from her so she wouldn't get tore up, and once I'd held it for a minute, it stopped trying to rip my hide off.
Brought it inside, tried to give it warm milk, but no deal. Waited a few and asked the wife if she had any canned food on a hunch. Little turd ate half a can before I quit putting anymore in the plate. I waited a half hour and fed her the rest. She really woofed that stuff down.

She's got no tail. No raw spot like it had been bitten off, so I think she was just born that way. Still get a hiss now and then, but for her first encounter with humans, she's pretty mellow. She's cuddles up to my back right now. I think she enjoys the heat.
I like baby anythings (except spiders).


----------



## MechaniMan (May 28, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Hells bells, if I had squirrels only that would be a pleasure.  Freaken baboons, warthogs and buck that cause all the damage and headaches and get the equines worked up.
> 
> That's why I only grow weed at the townhouse now.  These wild schmastards are a love/hate thing. They used to eat and damage my weed (& other crops) and then walk and lie aroud sh!t faced for hours - babs and warthogs are dangerous mothers
> View attachment 298335


Couple weeks ago here at the house we are all laying in bed, all the sudden we hear this God awful screeching outside. It was coming from the road runs right directly by my house with trees overhanging the road limbs about 40 ft off the ground. Sounded like nothing I've ever heard before, I grew up on a farm and I've lived in the mountains my whole life. So I grabbed my night vision scope go outside and see what it is, step daughter follows me out. I'm looking at this thing up through the night vision scope and I thought I must have been really stoned because I could have sworn I was seeing things. I pulled the scope down and adjusted it and start to look at it again through the scope and that's when my step daughter says "is that a frickin monkey"? At that point it kind of confirmed what I thought I saw the first time and again the second time, it was hard to tell because it was early into the darkness and things still seem too bright on the night vision scope but I swear it was a monkey. Not too long ago here A bunch of monkeys escaped in Pennsylvania after a truck they were being hauled in was in an accident, they say they caught them all but I'm not so sure.


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, to be honest, the Old Hen spotted the little critter under the picnic table out back. We went out to see what it was, and she picked it up. Sounded like a steam boiler spitting, claws out, and pissed. I snatched it from her so she wouldn't get tore up, and once I'd held it for a minute, it stopped trying to rip my hide off.
> Brought it inside, tried to give it warm milk, but no deal. Waited a few and asked the wife if she had any canned food on a hunch. Little turd ate half a can before I quit putting anymore in the plate. I waited a half hour and fed her the rest. She really woofed that stuff down.
> 
> She's got no tail. No raw spot like it had been bitten off, so I think she was just born that way. Still get a hiss now and then, but for her first encounter with humans, she's pretty mellow. She's cuddles up to my back right now. I think she enjoys the heat.
> I like baby anythings (except spiders).


    Man


Hippie420 said:


> Look what I found! Can I keep it?
> View attachment 298352


Manx cat Rare tailless cat  Someone most likely lost her

x cat


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Man
> 
> Manx cat Rare tailless cat  Someone most likely lost her
> 
> x cat


She’s so cute. Looks like she’s found a new home


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

Did she meet the birds yet


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Look what I found! Can I keep it?
> View attachment 298352



Where did you fine that cute little kitty?  She/He looks right at home.  Was the little bugger in distress when you found it?  What you going to name the baby?


----------



## MechaniMan (May 28, 2022)

It says online they have rear legs are longer than front legs so it causes them to hop like rabbits.


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> It says online they have rear legs are longer than front legs so it causes them to hop like rabbits.


Yes my sister had one it did hop a bit we called it the rabbit cat


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

My friend has had a few of them for some reason sorry to say they never live long for her
I think 3 all came down with cancer


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Couple weeks ago here at the house we are all laying in bed, all the sudden we hear this God awful screeching outside. It was coming from the road runs right directly by my house with trees overhanging the road limbs about 40 ft off the ground. Sounded like nothing I've ever heard before, I grew up on a farm and I've lived in the mountains my whole life. So I grabbed my night vision scope go outside and see what it is, step daughter follows me out. I'm looking at this thing up through the night vision scope and I thought I must have been really stoned because I could have sworn I was seeing things. I pulled the scope down and adjusted it and start to look at it again through the scope and that's when my step daughter says "is that a frickin monkey"? At that point it kind of confirmed what I thought I saw the first time and again the second time, it was hard to tell because it was early into the darkness and things still seem too bright on the night vision scope but I swear it was a monkey. Not too long ago here A bunch of monkeys escaped in Pennsylvania after a truck they were being hauled in was in an accident, they say they caught them all but I'm not so sure.


I remember that. Wasn't it a truck load of lab monkeys heading for another lab?


RosterMan said:


> Did she meet the birds yet


Yep. Tiki wants to kill her. She hates anything that gets close to me, wife included.

Ness, she was in the back yard. She's undoubtedly the kitten of one of the several wild barn cats that the wife's been feeding. They've all got tails, but this one doesn't. Weird.
The Pullet has named her Bob 'cause she's a bobtail. Her boyfriend is looking for a cat, so I'm not sure we're keeping it. Well, maybe......


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

The Manx breed tends to be more susceptible to* mast cell tumors* compared to other cats. Manx Cat Fun Facts What do Manx Cats look like? Manx cats come in two coat lengths, short and long-haired. All Manx cats have a thick, soft, double coat. The outer layer is coarser than the inner warmer layer.


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

Hippy I wonder what the mother and father was.  Is there a house breed of cats that miss most of their tails?  Wild one like the bobcat have short tails I know that.  Have fun.


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

Hippie has a Bobcat Run.....................


----------



## pute (May 28, 2022)

Oops... deleted


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)




----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I remember that. Wasn't it a truck load of lab monkeys heading for another lab?
> 
> Yep. Tiki wants to kill her. She hates anything that gets close to me, wife included.
> 
> ...



Wild babies usually don't take to human so fast.  Whoever take her she'll be loved.  What are you going to do about the monkey?  You're having an exciting day.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 28, 2022)

Just guessing by the coat it could also be an American Bobtail, but if it hops it's more than likely Manx.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 28, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 28, 2022)

My mistake...no politics...I apologize.  I will not delete the post above because it is my fault.


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

whoops  STONER


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2022)

ness said:


> Wild babies usually don't take to human so fast.  Whoever take her she'll be loved.  What are you going to do about the monkey?  You're having an exciting day.


She still hisses, but we'll get her mellowed out. The monkey was 
*MechaniMan's story.*


----------



## MechaniMan (May 28, 2022)

pute said:


> My mistake...no politics...I apologize.  I will not delete the post above because it is my fault.


Go ahead, delete it. I knew the rules.


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> She still hisses, but we'll get her mellowed out. The monkey was
> *MechaniMan's story.*



Sorry I get lost easy.  I've been up since 2am It's time to relax and watch the little tv.  good night


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2022)

ness said:


> Sorry I get lost easy.  I've been up since 2am It's time to relax and watch the little tv.  good night


Good night, Miss Ness. May flights of Angels sing thee to thy rest.


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

My the Blue Bird of happiness visit and take a big blue crap all over you for LUCK


----------



## pute (May 28, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Go ahead, delete it. I knew the rules.


Nope I broke the rules and you reacted....respect given.


----------



## pute (May 28, 2022)

Actually I should delete.....I will think long and hard...in a couple of days.


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Nope I broke the rules and you reacted....respect given.


My delete it after the speach LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

great Minds


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 28, 2022)

ness said:


> Sorry I get lost easy.  I've been up since 2am It's time to relax and watch the little tv.  good night


Good night ness


----------



## pute (May 28, 2022)

What were we talking about. Been watching TV.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, to be honest, the Old Hen spotted the little critter under the picnic table out back. We went out to see what it was, and she picked it up. Sounded like a steam boiler spitting, claws out, and pissed. I snatched it from her so she wouldn't get tore up, and once I'd held it for a minute, it stopped trying to rip my hide off.
> Brought it inside, tried to give it warm milk, but no deal. Waited a few and asked the wife if she had any canned food on a hunch. Little turd ate half a can before I quit putting anymore in the plate. I waited a half hour and fed her the rest. She really woofed that stuff down.
> 
> She's got no tail. No raw spot like it had been bitten off, so I think she was just born that way. Still get a hiss now and then, but for her first encounter with humans, she's pretty mellow. She's cuddles up to my back right now. I think she enjoys the heat.
> I like baby anythings (except spiders).



Sounds like she picked your house.  Looks like a nice grey tabby.  

We had a Manx breed once and the tails can not only be short, the last few vertebra can also be deformed so their spine is vulnerable to injury that leaves them without control of their back end.  That was his case, which was a shame because he had a wonderful personality.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 28, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Go ahead, delete it. I knew the rules.




no soup for you!


----------



## MechaniMan (May 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Sounds like she picked your house.  Looks like a nice grey tabby.
> 
> We had a Manx breed once and the tails can not only be short, the last few vertebra can also be deformed so their spine is vulnerable to injury that leaves them without control of their back end.  That was his case, which was a shame because he had a wonderful personality.



Really for the entire thread but I just use your post to tag it.








						Manx cat - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Africanna (May 29, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Couple weeks ago here at the house we are all laying in bed, all the sudden we hear this God awful screeching outside. It was coming from the road runs right directly by my house with trees overhanging the road limbs about 40 ft off the ground. Sounded like nothing I've ever heard before, I grew up on a farm and I've lived in the mountains my whole life. So I grabbed my night vision scope go outside and see what it is, step daughter follows me out. I'm looking at this thing up through the night vision scope and I thought I must have been really stoned because I could have sworn I was seeing things. I pulled the scope down and adjusted it and start to look at it again through the scope and that's when my step daughter says "is that a frickin monkey"? At that point it kind of confirmed what I thought I saw the first time and again the second time, it was hard to tell because it was early into the darkness and things still seem too bright on the night vision scope but I swear it was a monkey. Not too long ago here A bunch of monkeys escaped in Pennsylvania after a truck they were being hauled in was in an accident, they say they caught them all but I'm not so sure.


Our property is very close to the mountains and a bit further on is a nature conservation area who have ongoing fence maintenance issues.  Babs, buck and caracal live in the mountains but are always after an easy meal.  The warties get through the park fence - they do make great cabanossi though


----------



## Unca Walt (May 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, to be honest, the Old Hen spotted the little critter under the picnic table out back. We went out to see what it was, and she picked it up. Sounded like a steam boiler spitting, claws out, and pissed. I snatched it from her so she wouldn't get tore up, and once I'd held it for a minute, it stopped trying to rip my hide off.
> Brought it inside, tried to give it warm milk, but no deal. Waited a few and asked the wife if she had any canned food on a hunch. Little turd ate half a can before I quit putting anymore in the plate. I waited a half hour and fed her the rest. She really woofed that stuff down.
> 
> She's got no tail. No raw spot like it had been bitten off, so I think she was just born that way. Still get a hiss now and then, but for her first encounter with humans, she's pretty mellow. She's cuddles up to my back right now. I think she enjoys the heat.
> I like baby anythings (except spiders).


Hippie:  Bro, it's my betcha have found a Manx cat. Fargin expen$ive.  They come in all colors, just like ordinary cats.  And the price range for a fargin pussycat of this type?

*"The cost of a Manx kitten from reputable breeders ranges between $350 and $1,500."*


----------



## Unca Walt (May 29, 2022)

Dang it!!  There are so many posts... but if you answer one, you find that twenty other folks have said the same thing before you.  

But if you don't answer it before you read the next 200 posts, you will probably forget/get distracted...

So screw it.  I am leaving my post up to join the others.  At least you know you have some expensive ***** in your hot widdoo hands.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 29, 2022)

Oh... And for you mountain types out there.  Lookit the date (month) on the photo.  Nasty weather around the Sneakydicker Chateau that time of year, eh wot? Bare trees, the guy behind in shirtsleeves crawling along barehanded, following the oinks...
{_grind_}




The piggies were quite clean -- looked like they'd had a bath.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 29, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)

morning everybody, wife bout killed me yesterday, needless to say shortly after my bath i was out. didn't want to get up this morn either. had to wait some time before i could have my dr pepper but i have had a bowl so i get i'm waking and baking, yall join me for another.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hippie:  Bro, it's my betcha have found a Manx cat. Fargin expen$ive.  They come in all colors, just like ordinary cats.  And the price range for a fargin pussycat of this type?
> 
> *"The cost of a Manx kitten from reputable breeders ranges between $350 and $1,500."*
> View attachment 298408
> ...


Wake up walt


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 29, 2022)

Alexander, our Manx, had extra toes on his feet.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alexander, our Manx, had extra toes on his feet.


----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)

along with the manx is a american bobtail, they can have a nub of a tail or no tail at all. i used to have a few of them but over the years we moved from cats to dogs. i do miss my cats.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2022)

Now for some gospel music


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 298429


I forgot the extra toes


----------



## Hippie420 (May 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Dang it!!  There are so many posts... but if you answer one, you find that twenty other folks have said the same thing before you.
> 
> But if you don't answer it before you read the next 200 posts, you will probably forget/get distracted...
> 
> So screw it.  I am leaving my post up to join the others.  At least you know you have some expensive ***** in your hot widdoo hands.


I've experienced the same problem, Walt. I decided to just hit the quote button on posts I want to answer to rather than hit reply or go back and try to find 'em.
This kitten looks so much like the rest of the feral cats that the Old Hen has been feeding that I really think it's just a fluke. Never know, though.


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alexander, our Manx, had extra toes on his feet.


Back when I was I young man, my in-laws had a trailer in a resort up on Lake Huron. The resort owner's daughter (a cute little blond, super sweet 16 year old) had an all black kitten that had a grand total of 28 toes. Seven on each foot. You should have seen the tracks that little critter left in the sand. I begged her for the kitten and even offered her $50, which, back in '77, was a day's wages for me, but she declined. Less than a month later, it was road pizza. Sure was a pretty cat.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've experienced the same problem, Walt. I decided to just hit the quote button on posts I want to answer to rather than hit reply or go back and try to find 'em.
> This kitten looks so much like the rest of the feral cats that the Old Hen has been feeding that I really think it's just a fluke. Never know, though.
> 
> Back when I was I young man, my in-laws had a trailer in a resort up on Lake Huron. The resort owner's daughter (a cute little blond, super sweet 16 year old) had an all black kitten that had a grand total of 28 toes. Seven on each foot. You should have seen the tracks that little critter left in the sand. I begged her for the kitten and even offered her $50, which, back in '77, was a day's wages for me, but she declined. Less than a month later, it was road pizza. Sure was a pretty cat.


I hope they ate it and did not let it go to waste or some crows got it.


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

I have had both cats and dogs all my life.  All rescue animals.  They are children to me.  They all live the life of a king or queen.

Gonna start raining later and supposed to have us socked in for a couple of days.  Gotta get my outside chores done early.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 29, 2022)

my secret , I love Jesus and good Jesus music


oh happy day indeed!







.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (May 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've experienced the same problem, Walt. I decided to just hit the quote button on posts I want to answer to rather than hit reply or go back and try to find 'em.
> This kitten looks so much like the rest of the feral cats that the Old Hen has been feeding that I really think it's just a fluke. Never know, though.
> 
> Back when I was I young man, my in-laws had a trailer in a resort up on Lake Huron. The resort owner's daughter (a cute little blond, super sweet 16 year old) had an all black kitten that had a grand total of 28 toes. Seven on each foot. You should have seen the tracks that little critter left in the sand. I begged her for the kitten and even offered her $50, which, back in '77, was a day's wages for me, but she declined. Less than a month later, it was road pizza. Sure was a pretty cat.


Polydactalism is now the standard for all the cats in Key West.  I believe it is Hemingway's fault. Cannot remembe how he got one, but it bred... and now every fargin cat in Crazytown leaves footprints like a duck.
This one was Hemingway's cat, Snowball:





 different cat -


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Polydactalism is now the standard for all the cats in Key West.  I believe it is Hemingway's fault. Cannot remembe how he got one, but it bred... and now every fargin cat in Crazytown leaves footprints like a duck.
> This one was Hemingway's cat, Snowball:
> View attachment 298476
> 
> ...


Maybe a dominate trait


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

Washing pots and cleaning the grow rooms ...I need to get my azz outside....relax...ain't happening.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Got a few babies couple of weeks in we shall see


----------



## Patwi (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Maybe a dominate trait




from inbreeding ?


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

Got some nasty clouds moving in.   Ahhh.....hail just in time for my planting.  Great.  Will be watching the radar close.


----------



## Patwi (May 29, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

No hail just light moderate rain.....good night pot heads.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 30, 2022)

patwi said:


> from inbreeding ?


You and Rosty are both correct, according to the biologist types.  Seems it was some kinda fluke, where inbreeding produced a dominant genetic characteristic that was not a negative factor in survival.

So the cats there -- all of them -- have been Peter Parkered.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 30, 2022)

Holy smokes!  

A poker tournament hand where EVERYBODY goes all in.  $16MM in the pot.  Gotta see it.


----------



## ness (May 30, 2022)

Happy Memorial Day, I'm thankful for the service of all Veterans.  Freedom. 

I all ways had cats when I was younger love the little critters.  Now I have dogs myself.


----------



## ness (May 30, 2022)

Morning Walt 16 MM Wow wish I could be so lucky to have just a little.


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

ness said:


> Happy Memorial Day, I'm thankful for the service of all Veterans.  Freedom.
> 
> I all ways had cats when I was younger love the little critters.  Now I have dogs myself.


Yes Nessy  Let us all Honor and Thank All those who gave their Lives so the rest of The World could remain Free.  God Bless Them All.  Thank You All....................................








Thank A Vet Today


----------



## ness (May 30, 2022)

Morning Roster I have a lot to do today.  I'll start in a little bit.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 30, 2022)

good morning 

can she bake a cherry pie biggy boy biggie boy
can she bake a cherry pie charming biggy

and I make the coffee

a rare morning out on the high plains , thunder!…and light rain , 60% today

like Brother Pute says , my azz is dragging from digging 23 holes about the size of a 5 gallon bucket , mix soil ferts to go in holes , and then plant…..finished up about dark thirty last night

time for  pie


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

Yum, she can bake a cherry pie  looks yum. Yes I was thinking about you putting all those plants into their sweet holes. I’ll bet it did take a while. It will be nice if you got a bit of rain 60% would be nice and welcoming their first day outside. Looks like you picked the perfect time to plant them. Lookin forward to seeing pics on your grow page. Have a good day and enjoy your sweets


----------



## giggy (May 30, 2022)

morning everybody, i would say happy memorial, but it is not a happy day for our fallen or their families. i will say enjoy your family and set a extra place at the table. 

had a man that lived in the same apartment building as me, he would set and drink everyday. would be plastered by evening. one day a lady asked him why he always set and got drunk by himself, his reply caught me off guard but i did understand. he said he was a vietnam vet and he never drank alone. i will tap my beer twice on the table later.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 30, 2022)

a rare morning on the high plains with thunder , lightning , and rain


----------



## pute (May 30, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Nice cool morning.  More rain coming today.   Big, those clouds you're seeing we're at my house yesterday.

Harvest day for me.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> can she bake a cherry pie biggy boy biggie boy
> can she bake a cherry pie charming biggy
> ...



Mah most favorite fruit and pie in the whole world!  Enjoy!

Cherry season is not here yet, but imports are starting to show up.  Now that our Cherry tree is dying, I will be relying on what I can get until I can get another tree bearing......................


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> can she bake a cherry pie biggy boy biggie boy
> can she bake a cherry pie charming biggy
> ...


----------



## Unca Walt (May 30, 2022)

For the softies out there who think dogs are pretty wonderful...

Here's a short video of twin babies shrieking with laughter for being entertained by a gorgeous doggie.  Border collie?


----------



## pute (May 30, 2022)

Time for a walk then cut the grass.  To wet to trim.....tomorrow.


----------



## boo (May 30, 2022)

we don't deserve dogs...they are far more honest and loving than man will ever be... ❣


----------



## Patwi (May 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my secret , I love Jesus and good Jesus music
> 
> 
> oh happy day indeed!
> ...





not a secret anymore eh ?


That name, Jesus ... yeah, its real .. very real

He supported the troops of his day and never said a bad word about soldiers .. never



.

yeah I pray everyday for all of you guys .. even when I smoke



..


----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2022)

Killed me not to go out and do some much needed yardwork today. 86 degrees, but a great wind that made it feel cooler. Damn near outta asthma meds, and the pollen count couldn't get much higher, so I wussed out. Took a uber hot shower and blew a gallon of snot outta my head. Felt a lot better.  Don't think the Old Hen woulda let me go out, even if'n I wanted to.

Only been in the hospital twice in my life. First was back in '99 when the lungs plugged up. The Pullet was nine years old, and she's never looked at me the same again. Went in with her thinking I was Superman, and came out very mortal.

No sense in scarring her and the wife over a little grass. It'll be there after I stockpile some wheeze meds.


----------



## pute (May 30, 2022)

Wow Hippie you got it bad.  I actually didn't have hay fever that bad this yeat.  Only had to take Allegra twice....both times I was trimming.  Normally I did for a couple of weeks.

I got my grass cut.  Time for a smoke.  Tomorrow I will be on the lake at dawn....fish until 9 and come home and finish a dry trim.  Out to dinner after.


----------



## giggy (May 30, 2022)

No grass mowing this weekend for me either. Been pretty nice all weekend but rain starts again tomorrow.


----------



## boo (May 30, 2022)

I mowed enough for all of us brother giggy...I do believe I still have some of the sand in my eyes...in florida, if you don't see sand you're still in georgia...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2022)

Pute, mine usually isn't that bad either. It's a combo of the cold and uber high pollen counts that set it off. My damned left eye is half swollen shut, for Christ's sake. Feelin' a lot better than I was a couple of days ago, so I'm gonna quit whinnin' soon, honest. 
I'll just be happy to be able to take a toke off the bubble pipe again.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Pute, mine usually isn't that bad either. It's a combo of the cold and uber high pollen counts that set it off. My damned left eye is half swollen shut, for Christ's sake. Feelin' a lot better than I was a couple of days ago, so I'm gonna quit whinnin' soon, honest.
> I'll just be happy to be able to take a toke off the bubble pipe again.


Are you taking an antihistamin? That usually helps me along some when things get bad.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2022)

Not so far. Just inhaled steroids and a rescue inhaler when needed. I don't like taking drugs. I should say I don't like being dependent on drugs. If it's just allergies, I can deal with the itchy eyes and eardrums, but sometimes when it's a perfect storm of events, it'll trigger the asthma. Asthma is no fun. Took out a couple of good friends of mine, and both were under 40 when they went.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Not so far. Just inhaled steroids and a rescue inhaler when needed. I don't like taking drugs. I should say I don't like being dependent on drugs. If it's just allergies, I can deal with the itchy eyes and eardrums, but sometimes when it's a perfect storm of events, it'll trigger the asthma. Asthma is no fun. Took out a couple of good friends of mine, and both were under 40 when they went.


Asthma is no joke. I’ve had it all my life antihistamine no more a drug than that rescue inhaler. It will help you feel better so you can finally hit that bowl again. I don’t like meds either…


----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2022)

Last time I was in the hospital over the diverticulitis attack, it was going home day, and the nurse came in and said they were gonna cut me loose in the afternoon, but she had to do a med history on me and it would probably take four hours or so. She was back in a half hour. She said, "You don't take any meds regularly!" Nope. "How do you manage that?" I stay away from doctors.  Gave me a smile and sent me on my happy way home.
By the end of this week, I'll be good to go again. Been driving this ole bod for 66 years, and it rarely surprises me too much.


----------



## Witchking (May 30, 2022)

Well I had a great weekend. Ate like a king (The grill was used every day for the last 3 days.) Got to go to a wedding and got Annihilated ..lol and got to a ton of stuff I've been meaning to do for a while. Cleaned my whole grow area up tonight, spic and span. yard work done, garage picked up..ect.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

How bout a neti pot? That not like medicine


----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2022)

I found that standing in a scalding shower with the head turned straight on my snot locker seemed to loosen stuff up pretty good. Not too worried about those brain eating bacteria from neti pots I've heard about 'cause the wife says my brain would be a really small target for them to find, but the shower works fine.


----------



## pute (May 30, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## ness (May 31, 2022)

Morning Old Farts and young.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 31, 2022)

Well, this is gonna be my second day of cleanup around the Chateau.  We had a truly weird microburst -- just short of a tornado -- hit us for about twenty minutes.  Never saw anything like it in my life.  I have been through many hurricanes, so I know my inclement weather:  This microburst was hurricane force.

The Beautiful Witch, Fancy Pants, and I stood in my open garage watching it.  About fifty or so limbs broken off the rubber tree landed in my driveway.  A pine tree dropped a limb in the driveway, too.  Jeez.

Out back, it was startling -- Herself's Poinciana tree had been divested of most of its seed pods. About 500 or so. These things curl a little, and are long... so they very often lay on their long edge.

They look exactly like snakes.

Many of the seed pods split.  So they now had vertical light/brown stripes down their snake bodies.  Creepy as shiit.  We have gotten about half way done in piling them into stacks.  We've got about ten more stacks to gather.  Then, I dunno yet. At least they aint heavy.  Just creepy.  You'll see one out of the corner of your eye and go auto-flinch.













And, surprisingly, a very-long-dead bamboo pole came leaning out of my little jungle corner out back. About sixty feet long.  I gotta cut it up. Haven't gotten to it yet, nor the big pine branch laying on the bamboo.

And I'd just cleaned the fargin gutters...


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, this is gonna be my second day of cleanup around the Chateau.  We had a truly weird microburst -- just short of a tornado -- hit us for about twenty minutes.  Never saw anything like it in my life.  I have been through many hurricanes, so I know my inclement weather:  This microburst was hurricane force.
> 
> The Beautiful Witch, Fancy Pants, and I stood in my open garage watching it.  About fifty or so limbs broken off the rubber tree landed in my driveway.  A pine tree dropped a limb in the driveway, too.  Jeez.
> 
> ...


----------



## pute (May 31, 2022)

Morning. Up early and heading out to the lake.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I found that standing in a scalding shower with the head turned straight on my snot locker seemed to loosen stuff up pretty good. Not too worried about those brain eating bacteria from neti pots I've heard about 'cause the wife says my brain would be a really small target for them to find, but the shower works fine.


That works best for me too. Nothing like a hot shower to get rid of the snot. Hope you are better soon. I’m gonna quit my home doc advice


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning. Up early and heading out to the lake.


Good Luck, Bring em Back


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Good Luck, Bring em Back


Nope.... putembk


----------



## Unca Walt (May 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 298640


Yup.  Thass whut it looks like.  Hers is taller. I keep the branches about ten feet up so you can walk past/under it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

Why because I like You


----------



## bigsur51 (May 31, 2022)

Good morning 

So yeah  , 30-40 mph winds out here , a l l  d a y l o n g !

the new plants n the ground got their buts whipped and we’re not happy

but that’s outdoor life for cannabis…..get used to it , survive , or die , it’s that simple

no backup plants this year so I am all in for my tournament life

coffee and sweet potato pie to keep me going


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> So yeah  , 30-40 mph winds out here , a l l  d a y l o n g !
> 
> ...


We had a huge raid and wind storm two days after I planted my outside plants. Unlike you, I could watch them get battered by the wind and rain from my window. They did really well even Mother Nature super cropped one of the plants in just the right places over the tall tomato cage around it. So I’m with you big. They will either make it or not but Mother Nature has her way of helping out when needed. Outside weed is different and very enjoyable so far. Looking forward to seeing your garden grow.


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

Whoops


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning. Up early and heading out to the lake.


Have a fun day fishing. Hope you got all those flowers in the ground just like the wife wanted


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (May 31, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> So yeah  , 30-40 mph winds out here , a l l  d a y l o n g !
> 
> ...


Another Day in the life of a Ganja Farmer LOL
Not an actual Photo pic was found on the www


----------



## Unca Walt (May 31, 2022)

Just to freak you out.  ESPECIALLY if (like Himself) you are the _corrade_ type:


----------



## joeb631a (May 31, 2022)

I love to learn things and with this video I got a better understanding and Im sure everyone else will too . Good Morning !
How a eclipse works ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Just to freak you out.  ESPECIALLY if (like Himself) you are the _corrade_ type:
> 
> View attachment 298656


Are you doing the bag recycle thing while you are doing this Walt


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

@bigsur51 Looks close right but not the real thing LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

Oh geez  Subbie is already swooning over Bigs pic LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Are you doing the bag recycle thing while you are doing this Walt


O yuppers.

_"Life, she ees yoost a bowl of frijoles." <--_ Manuel Labor, The Ole Messican Poet


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Just to freak you out.  ESPECIALLY if (like Himself) you are the _corrade_ type:
> 
> View attachment 298656


I just traced one of the circles and you are correct. It's just a bunch of circles.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> O yuppers.
> 
> _"Life, she ees yoost a bowl of frijoles." <--_ Manuel Labor, The Ole Messican Poet


If you put this image on your big screen and sit directly in front of it I think it would enhance your buzz


----------



## Unca Walt (May 31, 2022)

I cannot enhance my buzz.  I just return to my body now only every now and then to post here.


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I put Bidsur's picture on my screen saver and sit directly in front of it I think of Big all-day LOL


I fixed it ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I cannot enhance my buzz.  I just return to my body now only every now and then to post here.


I think that’s called a natural buzz and you are blessed with this ability


----------



## Hippie420 (May 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I love to learn things and with this video I got a better understanding and Im sure everyone else will too . Good Morning !
> How a eclipse works ...


Wow! Roster's date totally blocked out some young moon!


SubmarineGirl said:


> Are you doing the bag recycle thing while you are doing this Walt


Damn thing made my eyeballs hurt!


----------



## Hippie420 (May 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I fixed it ^^^^^^^^^


Jealous much?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @bigsur51 Looks close right but not the real thing LOL





RosterMan said:


> @bigsur51 Looks close right but not the real thing LOL





the hat is correct


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Wow! Roster's date totally blocked out some young moon!
> 
> Damn thing made my eyeballs hurt!


I think she would have looked better if she was wearing the same suit as the 1st young lady LOL
Was not fair


----------



## giggy (May 31, 2022)

Well almost noon, hope all are well.


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Jealous much?


A little he used to be My Big


----------



## pute (May 31, 2022)

Back from fishing....time to trim


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Back from fishing....time to trim


Did you clean the fish yet?


----------



## pute (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you clean the fish yet?


Nope, they are all back home growing bigger so I can catch them again.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 31, 2022)

How old do you have to be to join this fine club


----------



## pute (May 31, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> How old do you have to be to join this fine club


How old do you feel


----------



## pute (May 31, 2022)

I am out


----------



## boo (Jun 1, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> How old do you have to be to join this fine club


having lumbago helps with the membership application...


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jun 1, 2022)

Old is a state of mind not body.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 1, 2022)

good morning 

lots of rain last night so no watering the garden today but lots of weeds to pull so that is the goal today , pulling weeds


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

pute said:


> How old do you feel


There are days I feel as old as Pute


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> lots of rain last night so no watering the garden today but lots of weeds to pull so that is the goal today , pulling weeds


Get some more chickens


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 1, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> How old do you have to be to join this fine club


As long as you're 18 going on 80, you'll fit right in.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> How old do you have to be to join this fine club


Have you bedded your 1st woman yet?
Are you old enough to buy an AR15?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

I hear tell of a trade in your guns program coming
For everyone turned in they will give an once of weed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> How old do you have to be to join this fine club


Old enough to be a crazy fker and talk shit.
Your now a member brother.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 1, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> How old do you have to be to join this fine club


Well... I am so old, when I go in the breakfast place and order a 3-minute egg... they ask me for the money first.

I am sharp, though.  My doctor says I don't have Alzheimer's, Dementia, or Alheimer's.

I was born under the sign of Hospital.  At the corner of Telephone and Telephone.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 1, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> How old do you have to be to join this fine club



Old fartisim is a state of mind that in my case began as my excess energy turned to a negative number and I no longer believed in Santa, the Easter Bunny, or politicians.  I reached full old fartisim once most of my oral intercourse involved discussing medical conditions.

Not to be confused with curmudgeon-ism, a common mistake.  

At least one of the really, really old farts on this thread will no doubt make hiney ring comments sooner or later unless you are at least 85, but that is just the sort of thing you have to suck-it-up and tolerate if you want to fit in.  

If you are older than 85, please feel free to rub it in their face when you figure out who they are.

If you are older than 95, consider starting your own Ancient Farts and Fartesses thread to discuss the good old days.

We infer you can judge from the thread's deeply insightful to sometimes ribald social intercourse between rasty old farts and sometimes the much gentler natured and lovelier to gaze upon fartesses, who we'ns are and decide for yourself if joining this thread will maintain or improve your life and/or the quality this thread.  

It is customary for new members who are not lovely sister women of pulchritude to supply coffee and donuts.  Just saying..............


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well... I am so old, when I go in the breakfast place and order a 3-minute egg... they ask me for the money first.
> 
> I am sharp, though.  My doctor says I don't have Alzheimer's, Dementia, or Alheimer's.
> 
> I was born under the sign of Hospital.  At the corner of Telephone and Telephone.


Your so old you could buy 5 ARs


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2022)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Old is a state of mind not body.


My mind says OLD this morning.



RosterMan said:


> There are days I feel as old as Pute


Glad you know how it feels roster...misery loves company.


RosterMan said:


> I hear tell of a trade in your guns program coming
> For everyone turned in they will give an once of weed.


Just what I don't need...more weed.


WeedHopper said:


> Old enough to be a crazy fker and talk shit.
> Your now a member brother.


That is why we all fit right in.


Unca Walt said:


> Well... I am so old, when I go in the breakfast place and order a 3-minute egg... they ask me for the money first.
> 
> I am sharp, though.  My doctor says I don't have Alzheimer's, Dementia, or Alheimer's.
> 
> I was born under the sign of Hospital.  At the corner of Telephone and Telephone.


Walt isn't kidding.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Your so old you could buy 5 ARs


I had/have no use for the Mattel Toy.  My guns all function, even dunked in mud.

What my guns do NOT have is that itty-bitty teeny little spring-loaded, _surprise! _fargin magic little part that goes flying off into the dark leaving you with an awkward club. <-- Old GI's know perzackly what I mean.

And any semi/full auto gun that requires a fargin toilet plunger stuck on the side for whacking in order to seat the cartridge is right up there with Custer's useless carbines.

One guy I know always informs those around him that he had a genuine single-shot '16.  M14 back then was da bomb.

Oh, wait. You are talkin' AR's.  I prefer my bringumhome SKS and AK-47 <-- they eat the same food, and between them are far more versatile and reliable than the ARs.

And I can take them apart and reassemble just like a Rooshian school child. So I do not have to get the feed pawl sear lined up with the feed pawl slide like a goddamm slot machine...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I had/have no use for the Mattel Toy.  My guns all function, even dunked in mud.
> 
> What my guns do NOT have is that itty-bitty teeny little spring-loaded, _surprise! _magic little part that goes flying off into the dark leaving you with an awkward club. <-- Old GI's know perzackly what mean.
> 
> ...


Varity is the spice of life , one must expand their mind sometimes 
I have all of those items


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

There is another old saying starts like this
Old enough to read then old enough to ...................................Join the club?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 1, 2022)

Alas, my favorite is still the M-14/M1/A1.  Heavier ammo, but then I didn't need as much.  I consistently shot Grand Master sitting 200 yards rapid fire with my Super Match M1/A1, something I couldn't do with any of my .223 caliber rifles.

As a combat rifle, try diving to the ground and breaking your fall with the buttstock of an AR-anything.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 1, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Alas, my favorite is still the M-14/M1/A1.  Heavier ammo, but then I didn't need as much.  I consistently shot Grand Master sitting 200 yards rapid fire with my Super Match M1/A1, something I couldn't do with any of my .223 caliber rifles.
> 
> As a combat rifle, try diving to the ground and breaking your fall with the buttstock of an AR-anything.


Oh, precisely!!  Fargin 2nd-generation Mattel Toys have so much pointy crap on them, they can be really dangerous if left in the bottom of trail-pits.  Falling on one is like a pungi stake.

The M-14 would shoot through brush and little trees.  The BB gun would not.

If you carried ten box magazines, you'd have a staggering total of 220 rounds of 30.06 major booms to toss out there. That is one dude with the exact equivalent of three guys fully loaded with BAR's shooting the same round.

If you couldn't get outa there after 220 rounds, you are in the penalty box.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 1, 2022)

in other news

ever wonder what Santa does in the off season?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, precisely!!  Fargin 2nd-generation Mattel Toys have so much pointy crap on them, they can be really dangerous if left in the bottom of trail-pits.  Falling on one is like a pungi stake.
> 
> The M-14 would shoot through brush and little trees.  The BB gun would not.
> 
> ...



I was issued an M-1 Garand, which was 30-06, but my M1/A1 was .308 or 7.62 NATO.  Similar ballistics and as you say, made quick work of small trees used as cover and way less affected by the wind.

My Service Rifle scores for rapid fire were higher than my Tournament Rifle scores for the same thing because I could get locked in and sit there and rock.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I had/have no use for the Mattel Toy.  My guns all function, even dunked in mud.
> 
> What my guns do NOT have is that itty-bitty teeny little spring-loaded, _surprise! _fargin magic little part that goes flying off into the dark leaving you with an awkward club. <-- Old GI's know perzackly what I mean.
> 
> ...






Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I was issued an M-1 Garand, which was 30-06, but my M1/A1 was .308 or 7.62 NATO.  Similar ballistics and as you say, made quick work of small trees used as cover and way less affected by the wind.
> 
> My Service Rifle scores for rapid fire were higher than my Tournament Rifle scores for the same thing because I could get locked in and sit there and rock.



Had a good friend that was a for real sniper in the Asian war games. Went AWOL when they took his vintage WWII/Korean conflict 1903 Springfield bolt rifle away from him and gave him a Remington bolt in .308. Cost him a stripe and a day in the slammer, and he still didn't get his beloved rifle back. Confirmed kills went way down afterward.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Had a good friend that was a for real sniper in the Asian war games. Went AWOL when they took his vintage WWII/Korean conflict 1903 Springfield bolt rifle away from him and gave him a Remington bolt in .308. Cost him a stripe and a day in the slammer, and he still didn't get his beloved rifle back. Confirmed kills went way down afterward.



The 1903-A3 served us well as a sniper rifle in WW-II.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> in other news
> 
> ever wonder what Santa does in the off season?
> 
> ...


A nice distraction.

Probably tests the merchandise before putting them on the sleigh.  Looks like hard work


----------



## boo (Jun 1, 2022)

just got back from the gym, a new personal best of 395 lbs. leg pressing...I feel like I'm walking on air until the soreness kicks in...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2022)

Thats nothing Boo. I lifted a wet beach towel with my penis.   Okay so it was a paper towel,, but it was a big paper towel.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Had a good friend that was a for real sniper in the Asian war games. Went AWOL when they took his vintage WWII/Korean conflict 1903 Springfield bolt rifle away from him and gave him a Remington bolt in .308. Cost him a stripe and a day in the slammer, and he still didn't get his beloved rifle back. Confirmed kills went way down afterward.



Almost like what happen to Roster LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> It all goes to plan, Brother TOG.
> 
> They fulfilled two of *Q's* targeted goals.
> 
> ...


Let's see what they do with it.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 1, 2022)

Holy crap! I just spent an hour going through seven pages of PMs dating all the way back to August of '16! Man, I ain't gonna let 'em build up that deep again.


----------



## Witchking (Jun 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Holy crap! I just spent an hour going through seven pages of PMs dating all the way back to August of '16! Man, I ain't gonna let 'em build up that deep again.


Remind me to never PM you Hippie.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 1, 2022)

Good night kids!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 1, 2022)

'Nite, Joe.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Holy crap! I just spent an hour going through seven pages of PMs dating all the way back to August of '16! Man, I ain't gonna let 'em build up that deep again.


I feel so special now


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I feel so special now





so special!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2022)

@ Hippie...damn, you don't keep up with PM's....would drive me crazy.  

Mother nature was kind to the area over the last two days.  Got copious amounts of rain.  We needed it to.  Next few days are gonna be dry an pleasant ...no furnace or a/c.

Sitting and having coffee and watching the news...things are gonna get busy later.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2022)

We got a lot of rain last night. My plants are loving it.


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> We got a lot of rain last night. My plants are loving it.


Mine have been freezing to death....they have all survived...with warmer weather finally moving in maybe they can start to love life and grow as well.... strange spring here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 2, 2022)

Morning everybody late to the party but here. I did start without yall too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 2, 2022)

Got the last, _last_ of the broken limbs and debris cleared up. Lemme tellya, pilgrims, I must be a bastage to work for.

I was spittin' cotton by the time I got it done.  And then I saw one more busted limb over by the little house.  I would NOT let me sit down and ease my wheezes into only painful gasps.  Hadda finish.

But now I feel smug, lookin' at my chastised weaker self.  Hey!  We're good people.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 2, 2022)

We've got that in common. I'm a prick for me to work for, too. I'll be beat, and I'll promise myself, "One more row and we'll take a break". Well, maybe two or three.......


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2022)

Out


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2022)

I blew my modem up .. so I lit a candle for all the bits of info spilled all over the bedsheets


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2022)

With your bed sheets splattered with 0s and 1s all you can do then is go in the house to try to get further and deeper into that next .. house behind that house .. it's a dream


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 3, 2022)

boo said:


> just got back from the gym, a new personal best of 395 lbs. leg pressing...I feel like I'm walking on air until the soreness kicks in...


I can lift 395 lbs.  With a fork lift.  Or if I am on the Moon.  Otherwise... YIKES!


----------



## giggy (Jun 3, 2022)

Morning everybody, happy fry-day.  Now wake your lazy up, wake and bake time. Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 3, 2022)

good morning and happy Fried-Day

coffee and some of Swedes homemade apple cake and then I’m off to do a,spring cleaning of the henhouse

i use deep layering of straw over the winter and then remove it all in the spring and put fresh straw down for the birds

all the old straw and poo go into the compost bin or on the garden

plus I have to watch some golf today and make a run to the country store 25 miles away to get some groceries

i wonder if they will put the groceries in a sack or in a bag this time?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning and happy Fried-Day
> 
> coffee and some of Swedes homemade apple cake and then I’m off to do a,spring cleaning of the henhouse
> 
> ...



We had our hen house set up with a series of 1X4's across one end, with space between them and the row set at an angle to the back wall and floor.  They were raised above the floor so that the valuable manure collected below where it could be easily shoveled.

There was a row of elevated lay boxes along the opposite wall, with couple 2x4's as a walkway in front of them.  They were about chest high, which made it easy to tend them for eggs and straw.

We closed the hen house up at night and their combined body heat was enough to keep them healthy and vital.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We had our hen house set up with a series of 1X4's across one end, with space between them and the row set at an angle to the back wall and floor.  They were raised above the floor so that the valuable manure collected below where it could be easily shoveled.
> 
> There was a row of elevated lay boxes along the opposite wall, with couple 2x4's as a walkway in front of them.  They were about chest high, which made it easy to tend them for eggs and straw.
> 
> We closed the hen house up at night and their combined body heat was enough to keep them healthy and vital.




my theory that most engineers and mechanics are born not formally educated and your story is more proof

when was the last time you visited Oklahoma?

imhavent been back there for about 15 years now so I’m overdue for a road trip 

I want to visit Staind and check out all the dispensaries and grows


----------



## pute (Jun 3, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Beautiful day ahead. Will finish planting today.  Wouldn't you know it slight risk of hail this afternoon.  Happens every year ...... As soon as the risk of frost is over hail season starts.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning and happy Fried-Day
> 
> coffee and some of Swedes homemade apple cake and then I’m off to do a,spring cleaning of the henhouse
> 
> ...


Brilliant stuff for the compost pile - really heats things up


----------



## Africanna (Jun 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Beautiful day ahead. Will finish planting today.  Wouldn't you know it slight risk of hail this afternoon.  Happens every year ...... As soon as the risk of frost is over hail season starts.


Want to know when it's going to hail in early summer?  Wait for Pute to start planting.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 3, 2022)

I lucked out yesterday. I filled up the only two gas cans I could find before the prices jumped 35 cents. Wondered where the other two plastic cans got off to. Old Hen found 'em (love that gal) in the middle barn, FULL! I'm rich, bioch!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I can lift 395 lbs.  With a fork lift.  Or if I am on the Moon.  Otherwise... YIKES!


Carrying girlfriend across the doorway


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2022)

I can lift my cold beer and glass bong just fine,,,so I'm good


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my theory that most engineers and mechanics are born not formally educated and your story is more proof
> 
> when was the last time you visited Oklahoma?
> 
> ...



Farming in Oklahoma certainly was a nurturing environment for practical problem solving.  How to do what needs to be done with what ya got.

I visited Wynnewood, OK last in 2016 to bury my mom.  A lot had changed, but some things were just the same as 61 years ago when I left.

Visiting Staid's farm is almost enough justification to visit OK again all by itself.  You have to doff your hat to the lad's energy and ingenuity.


----------



## pute (Jun 3, 2022)

Coffee time is over. Time to get my rear in gear.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2022)

I always love driving thru NE Oklahoma. Beautiful country.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I always love driving thru NE Oklahoma. Beautiful country.


That's the only beautiful place in OK. 

Know what ya call a good looking woman in Oklahoma? Tourist.


----------



## pute (Jun 3, 2022)

I dated a girl from Muskogee back in 1970.  She was a fox.  I let her go for a self centered tramp.  To this day I don't know why.  I love Lake of the Cherokee's.  My parents had a  cabin cruiser docked there.  Good times.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 3, 2022)

Not going say it Nope


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's the only beautiful place in OK.
> 
> Know what ya call a good looking woman in Oklahoma? Tourist.


I spent one week every summer in Ardmore Oklahoma Visiting my grandparents  They lived in the city which was always interesting to me as I had only lived in the country. I can’t remember much except a coors beer plant on the end of their street, some lizards, horny toads that walked instead of jumping fun freshwater fishing with my grandaddy and my first taste of government cheese. I loved that stuff. We always brought home their excess in those brown paper boxes. They were on welfare which I didn’t understand at the time. Don’t remember any beautiful women now that you mention it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Not going say it Nope


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
A FIRST!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 3, 2022)

Found this in an old file...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I spent one week every summer in Ardmore Oklahoma Visiting my grandparents  They lived in the city which was always interesting to me as I had only lived in the country. I can’t remember much except a coors beer plant on the end of their street, some lizards, horny toads that walked instead of jumping fun freshwater fishing with my grandaddy and my first taste of government cheese. I loved that stuff. We always brought home their excess in those brown paper boxes. They were on welfare which I didn’t understand at the time. Don’t remember any beautiful women now that you mention it.


I caught a horny toad and mailed in a box to my sister up North.  

She named it "Getchoo-Getchoo" because it would scrabble in place pretending to jump at you.  Totally harmless.





A fun thing she discovered was that if she laid Getchoo down by a nest of large-sized ants, the toad would start gobbling them.  The ants would come boiling out to drive him away, but all he would do is sorta spin in place and gobble them as they reached him.  Kewl.

He lived around her house for three years, then disappeared.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 3, 2022)

pute said:


> I dated a girl from Muskogee back in 1970.  She was a fox.  I let her go for a self centered tramp.  To this day I don't know why.  I love Lake of the Cherokee's.  My parents had a  cabin cruiser docked there.  Good times.



The Oklahoma foxes weren't interested in me when I lived there, but I dated some pretty country girls that could ride a horse, drive a tractor, and wrestle.  

Dad and I fished a lot in Texhoma and sometimes in Murray for Crappie, Large Mouth Bass, and Channel Cat.

We just had a 14' Aluminum boat with 25 Hp motor for fishing and water skiing.  Sure made getting up interesting............


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The Oklahoma foxes weren't interested in me when I lived there, but I dated some pretty country girls that could ride a horse, drive a tractor, and wrestle.
> 
> Dad and I fished a lot in Texhoma and sometimes in Murray for Crappie, Large Mouth Bass, and Channel Cat.
> 
> We just had a 14' Aluminum boat with 25 Hp motor for fishing and water skiing.  Sure made getting up interesting............


They had to learn how to wrestle, especially if'n they had brothers.

Walt, remember when you'd rag me about living in Yankeeland and giggle when I mentioned how cold it was?
Say hi to my friend Alex when he gets there.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 3, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I caught a horny toad and mailed in a box to my sister up North.
> 
> She named it "Getchoo-Getchoo" because it would scrabble in place pretending to jump at you.  Totally harmless.
> View attachment 298951
> ...


That’s it unca. i always liked stuff like that when I was a kid. Obviously it made an impression on me


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 3, 2022)

all the Oklahoma stories have got me all sentimental and water in my eyes

some of the best years of my life besides Big Sur was NE Oklahoma , 1969 - 1982


this is where I first started growing outdoors gorilla style , Oklahoma hills


----------



## pute (Jun 3, 2022)

Slap the dog and spit in the fire......I AM DONE PLANTING.  My azz is dragging again.  Doesn't matter I am done.  

I love that song Big.  Oklahoma might be nice but I want nothing to do with Kansas.  The tip of H-ELL imo.  Was back for my brothers funeral a few years back.  Cop hassled me.....followed me for over 15 minutes cause I have Colo plates.   The wind blew the hole time, temp was in the upper 90's in the day and mid 80's at night.  Oh, humidity was over 90%.....lovely place. 

I am gonna just sit for awhile.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They had to learn how to wrestle, especially if'n they had brothers.
> 
> Walt, remember when you'd rag me about living in Yankeeland and giggle when I mentioned how cold it was?
> Say hi to my friend Alex when he gets there.


My big sister could still whip me up until high school and was the first to beat me up using boxing gloves.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2022)

Sub. Texas has some beautiful women.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sub. Texas has some beautiful women.


They got them Dallas cowboy cheerleaders


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sub. Texas has some beautiful women.




yes .. always have


.


----------



## pute (Jun 3, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Carty (Jun 4, 2022)

Woot woot.....     I did it,  my battle is finally paying off and I'm winning again.

   I've needed my left hip replaced for 10yrs, my right one 5yrs.  Unable to walk I of course got depressed and gained weight.  Always a big dude I got to over 300lbs for the 1st time ever.  then 332, omg..   Looked like a bee stung me

So, the real battle began 2yrs ago when I finally was unable to bear the pain any longer, which is what a neurosurgeon told me to do 10yrs ago.  idjit.  bad advice.   Try losing weight when you cannot walk, although they told me just
that.. lost a bunch of weight or no surgery..

Thursday was weigh in day and I finally got under 280.  My BMI now at 40 and qualifying for surgery..  The Dr's office will call me soon with dates in early August.. giving the wife time to recover from her back surgery from being rear ended last year.  and of course he has no insurance to speak of..

For my friends who stood by me thru it all I thank you so much...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

Great News Brother , You'll be back in not time at all
My neighbor had hip done at 75 and he was walking pretty quick


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

Carty said:


> Woot woot.....     I did it,  my battle is finally paying off and I'm winning again.
> 
> I've needed my left hip replaced for 10yrs, my right one 5yrs.  Unable to walk I of course got depressed and gained weight.  Always a big dude I got to over 300lbs for the 1st time ever.  then 332, omg..   Looked like a bee stung me
> 
> ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They had to learn how to wrestle, especially if'n they had brothers.
> 
> Walt, remember when you'd rag me about living in Yankeeland and giggle when I mentioned how cold it was?
> Say hi to my friend Alex when he gets there.


Alex who?  

Is he on the lam, "Escape(ing) From New York"?  

Or -- is he just smart enuf to realize that if you live in a place where if you go out nekkid and lay down in your front yard you _WILL_ DIE in about 1/2 hour from hypothermia? <-- that is called a "hostile environment".


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My big sister could still whip me up until high school and was the first to beat me up using boxing gloves.
> 
> View attachment 298998


My sister is 4 years older'n me.  She would kick my ass until I was about six years old.  That's when I suddenly discovered I could wipe the fargin floor with her.

My mother immediately intervened, saying these words:

"You are never to strike her.  She is delicate."


----------



## pute (Jun 4, 2022)

Morning OFC. Good luck Carty.  After yesterday I need a  whole body replacement.  Where are my antiinflammatories....  At least I have all the plants in.

Today Mrs Pute wants me to pressure wash the deck. Damn woman is never happy or satisfied.  

Thinking I need to stretch out a bit.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My sister is 4 years older'n me.  She would kick my ass until I was about six years old.  That's when I suddenly discovered I could wipe the fargin floor with her.
> 
> My mother immediately intervened, saying these words:
> 
> "You are never to strike her.  She is delicate."



After I finally center punched my big sister in self-defense, my dad told me that a gentleman doesn't hit a lady and a lady doesn't put herself in the place of a man.

Except for that one time in junior high where I cold cocked a girl trying to beat me in the face with her spiked heel shoe after I tripped trying to back out of her way, I've given up beating on girls.  My two younger sisters and I always got along better and were always best buds.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 4, 2022)

Ummmmmmm, I'm not including all the purdy ladies that I hit upon over the years........................


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ummmmmmm, I'm not including all the purdy ladies that I hit upon over the years........................


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> "You are never to strike her.  She is delicate."


I'll bet her fists didn't feel so delicate when she was punchin' yer lights out.

You're right about the hypothermia stuff, but at least we don't get too many tropical storms or hurricanes up this way. Alex is gonna keep ya busy picking up branches this weekend.


----------



## pute (Jun 4, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 5, 2022)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!

Thrills!….Spills!…..the Wall of Death!












1/4 mile of death!

shake hands with the devil!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

Puerta Rican Girls are the greatest in the world


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Sunday!
> Sunday!
> Sunday!
> 
> ...



About Time


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 5, 2022)

While we are talkin' about airplanes... this is a neato video I just now discovered.  The pilots here will love it.

I will 'fess up to doing a primal scream on my very first solo about what the heck was I doing _all alone in an airplane_ at 1000' on the downwind leg?

And as a student pilot with 16 hours doing touch and goes... my propeller suddenly froze as I turned base leg (that is just before you turn again to line up on the runway).  I called in the emergency and dead sticked the Spam Can and even managed to tootle it offa the runway onto a ramp.

But this little girl... any guy here that does not get chokey when they hear her trembly little voice when they tell her that a wheel has fallen offa her plane on takeoff just ain't a guy.

Fascinating tower response... Good stuff.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 5, 2022)

Had that happen to a friend of mine. Wheel fell off on takeoff, he tooled around for a while 'til he got the balls to land, and put her down on the grass runway. Tricycle gear, rear left wheel gone. Didn't even trash the landing gear.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> While we are talkin' about airplanes... this is a neato video I just now discovered.  The pilots here will love it.
> 
> I will 'fess up to doing a primal scream on my very first solo about what the heck was I doing _all alone in an airplane_ at 1000' on the downwind leg?
> 
> ...



Ooops!


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

Good morning old farts. Another Monday. Got to feed the ladies this morning. Walk the dog and Mrs Pute. One nice thing instead of planting I get to watch everything grow.

Supposed to be a cooler day and I will certainly enjoy that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 6, 2022)

Had my birds fed and my lazy fanny up to the X-ray place at 08:30. Second guy through the door. First time in over a year that I had to wear a damned face diaper. Got five shots of my lower lumbar. Told her I wanted one portrait and ten wallet size. She acted like she got the joke, but she was mighty young, so she might have laughed out of sympathy. Cute little thing, though.

Wonder what the Hindu's gonna come up with? Might just find me a cutter come wintertime if I can teach the Old Hen/Pullet how to run the plow.


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

Did you pinch that cute thing on the azz Hippie......o'l farts can get away with things like that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 6, 2022)

No, Sir! I know she's got a daddy, and I know what I'd do if some old fart did that to my daughter!
Besides, I'm too damn polite to even try. I was taught as a child, look but don't touch.
Hate to admit it, but I'm gettin' old enough that I just appreciate a pretty young girl for just being a pretty young girl. It's kind like a dog chasing a car; what's he gonna do when he catches it?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)

Thats me too Hippie. Love to look at beautiful women and remember the days,,but my ass would rather be fishing or hunting.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 6, 2022)

^^^That, and the Old Hen's got six .38 caliber reasons for me to behave.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)

Yeah i get it. I have to sleep and dont wanna NOT wake up due to a pissed off Latino.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> While we are talkin' about airplanes... this is a neato video I just now discovered.  The pilots here will love it.
> 
> I will 'fess up to doing a primal scream on my very first solo about what the heck was I doing _all alone in an airplane_ at 1000' on the downwind leg?
> 
> ...




thaanks for the video Unca


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah i get it. I have to sleep and dont wanna NOT wake up due to a pissed off Latino.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 6, 2022)

Got a call from the Hindu's office. They forgot to draw a vial of blood for some test they wanted to do. They took three already. Guess what? 'Cause they forgot, I get to go back and get poked again. Lucky me.
Have I mentioned I hate needles? Have I mentioned I hate doctors? 

In all honesty, the gal that did the jabbing was good at her craft. The blasted band she tied my arm off with hurt worse than the poke did. No burse, either. Still hate doctors. I've got a good mind to go out and drink beer tomorrow.

Oh, snap! It's Tuesday tomorrow! Beer day for the Hippie and Kalua & milk day for his lovely bride. Gotta reward myself somehow for putting up with all this medical crap.


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> No, Sir! I know she's got a daddy, and I know what I'd do if some old fart did that to my daughter!
> Besides, I'm too damn polite to even try. I was taught as a child, look but don't touch.
> Hate to admit it, but I'm gettin' old enough that I just appreciate a pretty young girl for just being a pretty young girl. It's kind like a dog chasing a car; what's he gonna do when he catches it?





WeedHopper said:


> Thats me too Hippie. Love to look at beautiful women and remember the days,,but my ass would rather be fishing or hunting.


Damn boys....make me look like the village dope dealer.  I was only kidding.  I believe you both when you told me you never whacked off in your life.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 6, 2022)

Dope dealer? You mean grope feeler!

I know you were kidding. You've got a daughter, too. Older a man gets, the more protective he is of his womenfolk.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 6, 2022)

good night 

it was a dark and stormy night


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Dope dealer? You mean grope feeler!
> 
> I know you were kidding. You've got a daughter, too. Older a man gets, the more protective he is of his womenfolk.


Well let's just say the little head no longer tells the big head what to do.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 7, 2022)

I gots a technical question for @boo... or mebbe another wrencher who want to jump in:

I have one of those quiet, tweeny Honda EU2000 generators.  The carbonator is factory permanently set lean, so when you get it started, it runs for a really long time.

The "_when you get it started_" is the rub.  Hard to start, especially after sitting for months.

Would using high-test gas aid in getting it started?  I cannot get real gas (no corn in it).


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn boys....make me look like the village dope dealer.  I was only kidding.  I believe you both when you told me you never whacked off in your life.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I gots a technical question for @boo... or mebbe another wrencher who want to jump in:
> 
> I have one of those quiet, tweeny Honda EU2000 generators.  The carbonator is factory permanently set lean, so when you get it started, it runs for a really long time.
> 
> ...


Ever try a squirt or 2 of starter fluid in throat of carb or in air filter .


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 7, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Time to pull my Genny out of its storage box and drain fuel and oil and run it for a few hrs.
Make sure you run the gen a few times so you do not lose the ability for the unit to make electricity


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 299431


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

Good morning everyone . Starting the day with no plans so that’s good. I need to tend to my veggies today by giving them their first nutrients to help them to a good start. I only use nutes on them at the beginning. There are only a million worms in the beds now to do the job. Also need to stake up the peppers and eggplants as they are getting tall. Also need to figure out how to manage that blackberry vine that is crawling up the side of my house. by the growth, I’m sure I’ve planted it in the wrong place. May move them to a better place after this season but have to somehow tie them down this year so they don’t grow to my roof. Hope y’all have a great day
puff puff pass


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I gots a technical question for @boo... or mebbe another wrencher who want to jump in:
> 
> I have one of those quiet, tweeny Honda EU2000 generators.  The carbonator is factory permanently set lean, so when you get it started, it runs for a really long time.
> 
> ...


Mine carb gums up if I store it with gas in it.  You might drain it and put in fresh fuel when you need to use it.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Mine carb gums up if I store it with gas in it.  You might drain it and put in fresh fuel when you need to use it.


For sure If you do not run every couple of months and burn off old gas in carb 
A MUST


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2022)

Yep. Can't let old gas set along time because it can get moisture in it and cause problems in your fuel lines. Drain it and put fresh fuel in it.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. Can't let old gas set along time because it can get moisture in it and cause problems in your fuel lines. Drain it and put fresh fuel in it.


Also add some of this





To fresh fuel It keeps it a year from my experience


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Do they still sell re-lead additives
I found some at a yard sale but ran out last year


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

@Unca Walt  Did you not buy the model with electric start?
LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Raises a question
If the power goes out what good is electric start going to do LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Mine carb gums up if I store it with gas in it.  You might drain it and put in fresh fuel when you need to use it.


Oh, yowza -- that's standard.  I run it dry, then dry out the feed.  I leave the oil in, but change it before attempting to start.  And I use Liquid Moly Synthetic.

And I have the ether spray thing... but it is a PITA to use with the little generator.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Raises a question
> If the power goes out what good is electric start going to do LOL


Uhh... Rosty?  My generator, like my car, WILL start during a power outage.  

Also, both will recharge the battery they used to start themselves.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Uhh... Rosty?  My generator, like my car, WILL start during a power outage.
> 
> Also, both will recharge the battery they used to start themselves.


You little genny has a battery ?


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2022)

Morning OFC. High weather alert today. Damaging winds and large hail. Just what I don't need. Will do what I can to protect it everything. But anything I put down is just going to get blown away by the damn wind. Big black ominous looking clouds all around.

On the good side though and I know most of you don't care the Colorado avalanche are going to the Stanley cup finals.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 7, 2022)

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## boo (Jun 7, 2022)

propane fella, clean carbs forever when you use the "clean" fuel...back to tearing down a standing seam roof, don't ask...


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Also add some of this
> View attachment 299441
> 
> To fresh fuel It keeps it a year from my experience


My two cycle snow blower, which is 25 years old started on the first pull last winter because I do my due diligence.  Stabil works.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2022)

boo said:


> propane fella, clean carbs forever when you use the "clean" fuel...back to tearing down a standing seam roof, don't ask...



Good point!  After replacing my twice gummed up carb with a new one, I also added an adaptor for propane or natural gas.  Hoping to find a supply of one of them.

PS:  Don't forget the battery trickle charger!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You little genny has a battery ?


No, and it can ONLY be started by pulling the little handle.  The handle is connected to a little teeny electric motor that is powered by you.  The little teeny motor coil generates a spark that causes the generator to start.

I wish. The above is sometimes theory.  I am gonna do the gas treatment stuff first...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 7, 2022)

For the adorabobble doggie lovers here -- Mama is giving music lessons to her littles.

Sound up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2022)

Maybe she can fix it for you Walt.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @Unca Walt  Did you not buy the model with electric start?
> LOL


It's small, but it is dam' expensive.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning everyone . Starting the day with no plans so that’s good. I need to tend to my veggies today by giving them their first nutrients to help them to a good start. I only use nutes on them at the beginning. There are only a million worms in the beds now to do the job. Also need to stake up the peppers and eggplants as they are getting tall. Also need to figure out how to manage that blackberry vine that is crawling up the side of my house. by the growth, I’m sure I’ve planted it in the wrong place. May move them to a better place after this season but have to somehow tie them down this year so they don’t grow to my roof. Hope y’all have a great day
> puff puff pass


I luv blackberries.  The were 40% of my diet in the summer when I wuz a kid.  They grew all along the road, and us kids could pick buckets of 'em.  We made jam, too.


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 7, 2022)

TruFuel has no corn gas in it. Lasts a decade. Expensive as hell…  if you run the thing out of gas before storing it you don’t have to drain the fuel and it’ll start first pull next fill up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2022)

Ive got plenty of Blackberries in my yard.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2022)

boo said:


> propane fella, clean carbs forever when you use the "clean" fuel...back to tearing down a standing seam roof, don't ask...


Yep. If I ever bought another outboard, it'll be propane. A 20 pound tank would last all summer.


pute said:


> My two cycle snow blower, which is 25 years old started on the first pull last winter because I do my due diligence.  Stabil works.


I prefer Seafoam. Cheaper, and works well.


Unca Walt said:


> For the adorabobble doggie lovers here -- Mama is giving music lessons to her littles.
> 
> Sound up.



That's the reason the Old Hen put her foot down on adopting one.


WeedHopper said:


> Ive got plenty of Blackberries in my yard.


You spelled dingleberries wrong, Bro.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 7, 2022)

I was really feeling sore all over from working in the yard, so I took five hits in a row of Boo's Feral Tanglefoot.

Woke up to the sound of my neighbor's lawnmower.

Screw him.  He can cut around me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I luv blackberries.  The were 40% of my diet in the summer when I wuz a kid.  They grew all along the road, and us kids could pick buckets of 'em.  We made jam, too.


Yes we picked them too. I remember getting chigger bites every time.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive got plenty of Blackberries in my yard.


Do you have a trellis for them to climb on? My roots are 5 foot long now had to supercrop one of them. Bent the stem. Hope it’s like cannabis and keeps growing


----------



## Carty (Jun 7, 2022)

Wife comes home tonight at 8pm...  time to take the garbage out, clean up the living room, bedroom and do some laundry up..  and finally, put down both toilet seat lids..   hahaha

Actually after 34yrs together and being my best friend,  missed her quite a bit as has Mongo.. he'd hear her on video chats and just couldn't understand she's not hiding behind the couch... hehe.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2022)

Been killing red wasps .. hate 'em .. it seems the 90+ F days lately has them out and being abit aggressive .. 

I purposely leave toilet lids up ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Do you have a trellis for them to climb on? My roots are 5 foot long now had to supercrop one of them. Bent the stem. Hope it’s like cannabis and keeps growing


Yes. I have several trellises that go from the top of my fence over to the top of the house. Another words it makes a tunnel on that side of the house where you come in from the gate to the backyard and the Blackberries grow from the ground up and over the Trellises.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I luv blackberries.  The were 40% of my diet in the summer when I wuz a kid.  They grew all along the road, and us kids could pick buckets of 'em.  We made jam, too.



I pick wild blackberries every year here and make a concentrate from the spent pulp after squeezing for juice:  18.3.1 Test 13 F-Extracting wild blackberry concentrates from spent pulp


----------



## giggy (Jun 7, 2022)

What up old farts? It be a hot mutha today.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 7, 2022)

Well, shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.  For the last week, I have had a coupla places on the top of my pointy head that hurt like a mutha... burn mixed with sting. 

At first, it felt like a bee sting.  No, more like a cactus spine sticker.  Tiny dot.  But it stuck around for the whole damn' week, getting sorer. Then, it got very "active" in the visible damage and overall pain departments.

Herself got a good look at the really owie spots... and looked up what causes that reaction.  Ohboy.

Turns out I got bit in _two_ places by a Brown Recluse spider.  Apparently it was in my hat, which I had left in the garage.

The treatment, if you do not have the giant reaction, is to clean it well and apply antibiotic.

Ice packs to stop the burning.  Vitamin E (liquid) topically applied.

Suffer for about two more weeks.  I am working on the suffering part right now. Ow.

Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jun 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> It's small, but it is dam' expensive.
> 
> View attachment 299469


Its worth it .
I love Honda generators
Although we have a generac 8kw propane with automatic transfer which is a thing of beauty. Used the hondas for new housing


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 7, 2022)

Meet my Mia ,my little girl . She runs the house !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I pick wild blackberries every year here and make a concentrate from the spent pulp after squeezing for juice:  18.3.1 Test 13 F-Extracting wild blackberry concentrates from spent pulp


I soaked the left-over pulp in a 50/50 mixture of water and Ethanol for an hour and after vacuum filtering, I removed the alcohol and reduced the water by boiling under vacuum.

Ethanol? Is that what you use? Would grin alcohol work? And remove the alcohol and reduce the water by boi under vacuum? How do you do this?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.  For the last week, I have had a coupla places on the top of my pointy head that hurt like a mutha... burn mixed with sting.
> 
> At first, it felt like a bee sting.  No, more like a cactus spine sticker.  Tiny dot.  But it stuck around for the whole damn' week, getting sorer. Then, it got very "active" in the visible damage and overall pain departments.
> 
> ...



If it was a fiddleback/bashful brown, yer gonna lose some hide. The wife of a work partner of mine lost the tip of her trigger finger all the way to the first knuckle due to a single recluse bite.


joeb631a said:


> View attachment 299536
> Meet my Mia ,my little girl . She runs the house !


Beautiful sunny, Joe. Tried popsicles with her yet? My Tiki loves 'em.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 299536
> Meet my Mia ,my little girl . She runs the house !


Oh she’s beautiful


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If it was a fiddleback/bashful brown, yer gonna lose some hide. The wife of a work partner of mine lost the tip of her trigger finger all the way to the first knuckle due to a single recluse bite.
> 
> Beautiful sunny, Joe. Tried popsicles with her yet? My Tiki loves 'em.


Yes she loves popsicles and apples and apple sauce I wish She ate more vegies or eat some good pellets.
She has me wrapped around her little feet ! Mia is 13 years old.
I have been blessed by the love that has been given me. I put being loved by a bird up there ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ethanol? Is that what you use? Would grin alcohol work? And remove the alcohol and reduce the water by boi under vacuum? How do you do this?



I used half 190 proof (Everclear) Ethanol and half RO water.  Ostensibly you could use Vodka around 100 proof.

I used  a vacuum still to remove the alcohol and most of the water.  I've used both the EtOH Pro and Medextract Essential vacuum stills, as well as one I built myself.  All three pull about -28" Hg vacuum on the pot while heating it, so that it boils at about 37C/99F instead of 100C/212F.





__





						16.2.6 Testing the Extract Craft EtOH Pro
					





					graywolfslair.com
				








__





						16.2.7 Field testing the Medxtract Essential
					





					graywolfslair.com
				






			15.8.1 Refluxing columns for producing 190 proof Ethanol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I used half 190 proof (Everclear) Ethanol and half RO water.  Ostensibly you could use Vodka around 100 proof.
> 
> I used  a vacuum still to remove the alcohol and most of the water.  I've used both the EtOH Pro and Medextract Essential vacuum stills, as well as one I built myself.  All three pull about -28" Hg vacuum on the pot while heating it, so that it boils at about 37C/99F instead of 100C/212F.
> 
> ...


Wow that’s awesome.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow that’s awesome.


That EtOH thing is fancy. I’m a bit afraid to cook down the alcohol in my tincture but don’t think I’ll be getting that fancy machine although I would like to try it


----------



## boo (Jun 7, 2022)

subbie, I cooked my tincture down in a frying pan outdoors with a fan blowing behind me...those fumes are pretty severe and would be disasterous indoors...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

boo said:


> subbie, I cooked my tincture down in a frying pan outdoors with a fan blowing behind me...those fumes are pretty severe and would be disasterous indoors...


Hey boo, You put it on a portable electric eye? I have a coleman stove but don’t think that would be safe.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 7, 2022)

Evenin' stoners. Thought I'd stop in and say high, been a minute. Hope all are doing well.

On top of all the other crap going on in my world, recently, my baby sister, at only 35 years old had 2 strokes inside of a week. Even though she's been out of the hospital for a few days now, I'm still really worried about her, hoping another one, or something else, doesn't creep up and kill her, (or simply make her a vegetable).


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If it was a fiddleback/bashful brown, yer gonna lose some hide. The wife of a work partner of mine lost the tip of her trigger finger all the way to the first knuckle due to a single recluse bite.


Well, dang.  Ah well, every now and then I hear an Almighty whisper, "Drop a rock on him."

Lemme tellya Pilgrims, so you are ready:

*Unca Walt's Maxim #471:* Old age comes at a bad time.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 8, 2022)

While I float here, I am getting philosophical <-- I think that is a swamp plant.

To return to my youth, I would do anything in the world -- except exercise, get up early, or be respectable.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 8, 2022)

Can get nasty Be careful Walt , maybe ask your son Da Doctor


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2022)

Thanks Roster. I'm sure he feels much better now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 299536
> Meet my Mia ,my little girl . She runs the house !


Looks like you and Hippie have something in common besides being mean old bastards. He loves birds too. Has some pretty ones just like that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2022)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Evenin' stoners. Thought I'd stop in and say high, been a minute. Hope all are doing well.
> 
> On top of all the other crap going on in my world, recently, my baby sister, at only 35 years old had 2 strokes inside of a week. Even though she's been out of the hospital for a few days now, I'm still really worried about her, hoping another one, or something else, doesn't creep up and kill her, (or simply make her a vegetable).


Sorry to hear that brother. Give her our love and a hug 
It's good to see you stop by my friend. Wish you would hang out with us more. Lots of good folks here. Crazy as hell but good folks.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That EtOH thing is fancy. I’m a bit afraid to cook down the alcohol in my tincture but don’t think I’ll be getting that fancy machine although I would like to try it



It will work without vacuum, but the taste will be different because of the higher boiling temperature.



SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey boo, You put it on a portable electric eye? I have a coleman stove but don’t think that would be safe.





Misanthropy Gardens said:


> Evenin' stoners. Thought I'd stop in and say high, been a minute. Hope all are doing well.
> 
> On top of all the other crap going on in my world, recently, my baby sister, at only 35 years old had 2 strokes inside of a week. Even though she's been out of the hospital for a few days now, I'm still really worried about her, hoping another one, or something else, doesn't creep up and kill her, (or simply make her a vegetable).



Sorry to hear your sister is having problems brother.  Sending hugs and positive thoughts.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Yes she loves popsicles and apples and apple sauce I wish She ate more vegies or eat some good pellets.
> She has me wrapped around her little feet ! Mia is 13 years old.
> I have been blessed by the love that has been given me. I put being loved by a bird up there ....


All of mine really don't care for veggies (parotlets do), but all the others will eat pellets. Tiki especially likes Rowdybush, and they all like Zurpreem.

Walt, if'n that spider bite was gonna kill ya, you'd have been dead by now. A friend of mine's sister got bit in the cheek, and all she did was lose a quarter sized chunk of skin. Tim's wife had done IV antibiotics daily for a week before her finger turned black and had to be chopped.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2022)

Got bit on the elbow and the fker left a hole but not to bad. Made me sick as fk all that night. I pulled a nasty looking mess out of that hole. Looked like a god damn alien. Put Copenhagen tobacco in it and covered it up. Did that for about a week and it healed up.


----------



## giggy (Jun 8, 2022)

Morning old farts. Rainy hump day, hope all are good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2022)

Morning Giggy


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 8, 2022)

I wonder if that spider was Radioactive ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 8, 2022)

Good morning 

had a migraine from he ll yesterday , recovery mode today , trying to clear up the brain fog

moar coffee!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2022)

You guys would get a giggle at the feline critters at the ranch. My two old darlin's, Fuzzybutt and Blu, both 10 years old, suddenly turned into kittens again ever since the little bobtailed rescue kitty moved in. Neither had shown any interest in toys for years, but now they're slapping balls all over the floor, smacking toy mice under couches, and just generally acting young again.
Really cute to watch.
The little tailless terror shows them the respect they demand, but she'll sneak up and bop their tails and quickly run for cover.
I love critters.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 8, 2022)

SubG,
How did you make out with your electric service?
I hope it worked out for you


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You guys would get a giggle at the feline critters at the ranch. My two old darlin's, Fuzzybutt and Blu, both 10 years old, suddenly turned into kittens again ever since the little bobtailed rescue kitty moved in. Neither had shown any interest in toys for years, but now they're slapping balls all over the floor, smacking toy mice under couches, and just generally acting young again.
> Really cute to watch.
> The little tailless terror shows them the respect they demand, but she'll sneak up and bop their tails and quickly run for cover.
> I love critters.


There’s nothing like a new kitten to make you feel young again.


----------



## pute (Jun 8, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> SubG,
> How did you make out with your electric service?
> I hope it worked out for you


The doctor doom guy came and gave us bad news that the netural line needed to be replaced in the near future. He was defiantly looking for our shocked reaction. What a negative Nancy.  It wasn’t that bad of news for me as the repair was on their side  they got our electricity on by 5:30 am and we have had no problem since.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.


Good morning Pute


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The doctor doom guy came and gave us bad news that the netural line needed to be replaced in the near future. He was defiantly looking for our shocked reaction. What a negative Nancy.  It wasn’t that bad of news for me as the repair was on their side  they got our electricity on by 5:30 am and we have had no problem since.


I think he was bsing you
You may have had a bad neutral connection which he could redo but if you had a fault in a underground line they rarely fix them selves. I have never seen a neutral give underground IMHO Glad it worked out for you !


----------



## pute (Jun 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


That is exactly how I feel


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I think he was bsing you
> You may have had a bad neutral connection which he could redo but if you had a fault in a underground line they rarely fix them selves. I have never seen a neutral give underground IMHO Glad it worked out for you !


Yes he said he recommended replacement as this is the third time we’ve had the problem but for sure I’m sure it’s not a priority for them.


----------



## pute (Jun 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Pute


Morning SubG


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes he said he recommended replacement as this is the third time we’ve had the problem but for sure I’m sure it’s not a priority for them.


What power company do you use


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

Dominion Power


----------



## pute (Jun 8, 2022)

Gonna walk early...getting to hot later.


----------



## giggy (Jun 8, 2022)

Hot and muggy here with a big thunder storm going right now.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 8, 2022)

Walk is done.  Just checked and nothing really to do in the grow.....what am I gonna do with myself.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Sho' nuff.  Hang on...
> View attachment 297710
> 
> 
> ...


I made a million of them out of empty honey bear containers. Only smoke from glass or rice paper these days.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> WAIT!! I forgot the mention the silver lining:
> 
> Since there is no smoke, _there is no odor_.  Even indoors.


Just build a sluff tube to kill smell. Easy peasy!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 8, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey Campers....   man,  has anyone else in Fl battling with home owners Insurance.   Our state is terrible and this seems to happen every year right around the time Hurricane season opens.  These chickenshite companies either sell out or just leave..  think they then return after the season under a different name or something looking for fresh meat.. we seem to get more then one type of predator here...
> 
> I got my notice May 20th that my insurance had doubled, already expensive I had a movement right then and there.. hahaha.  seriously who can afford over $200mo added to a mortgage payment.. ouch.
> 
> ...


now people are dropping their coverages down to the homes value only in order to afford....

Actually, insurance is raising prices so you have to buy less coverage..l hate insurance companies.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2022)

Speaking of insurance, 69 years ago today was the largest, deadliest tornado in Michigan's history, the 1953 Beecher tornado. 116 dead and 844 injured. It was the last tornado in the United States to kill over a hundred people to date.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, to be honest, the Old Hen spotted the little critter under the picnic table out back. We went out to see what it was, and she picked it up. Sounded like a steam boiler spitting, claws out, and pissed. I snatched it from her so she wouldn't get tore up, and once I'd held it for a minute, it stopped trying to rip my hide off.
> Brought it inside, tried to give it warm milk, but no deal. Waited a few and asked the wife if she had any canned food on a hunch. Little turd ate half a can before I quit putting anymore in the plate. I waited a half hour and fed her the rest. She really woofed that stuff down.
> 
> She's got no tail. No raw spot like it had been bitten off, so I think she was just born that way. Still get a hiss now and then, but for her first encounter with humans, she's pretty mellow. She's cuddles up to my back right now. I think she enjoys the heat.
> I like baby anythings (except spiders).


Are her back legs extra long? Sort of rabbit like?
May be a Manx.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Are her back legs extra long? Sort of rabbit like?
> May be a Manx.
> 
> Bubba


The kid swears up and down it's rear legs are longer. I can't see it.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 8, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> It says online they have rear legs are longer than front legs so it causes them to hop like rabbits.


I had a friend that had 2 of them. They would fetch just like a dog.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jun 8, 2022)

Ha ha....amazing what you can train animals to do.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 8, 2022)

Bubba said:


> now people are dropping their coverages down to the homes value only in order to afford....
> 
> Actually, insurance is raising prices so you have to buy less coverage..l hate insurance companies.


I have come to believe that they are only in it for the money.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You guys would get a giggle at the feline critters at the ranch. My two old darlin's, Fuzzybutt and Blu, both 10 years old, suddenly turned into kittens again ever since the little bobtailed rescue kitty moved in. Neither had shown any interest in toys for years, but now they're slapping balls all over the floor, smacking toy mice under couches, and just generally acting young again.
> Really cute to watch.
> The little tailless terror shows them the respect they demand, but she'll sneak up and bop their tails and quickly run for cover.
> I love critters.


A new ***** in the house will make you do crazy things I guess...  
☠


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 8, 2022)

I built this tonight. Followed the vid pretty close, but no pickles (I HATE pickles) and no fresh chives. They were worth the extra steps. If you watch the vid, don't mind the moron cook. He's kinda hard to take. The girls liked the vittles.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 9, 2022)

good morning 

a nice 57 degrees now and going up to 90

then all h e l l breaks loose , 102 by Tuesday…..wtfrick!?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> a nice 57 degrees now and going up to 90
> 
> then all h e l l breaks loose , 102 by Tuesday…..wtfrick!?



Whoa!  If it is 102 this spring, I wonder about summer...............................


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The kid swears up and down it's rear legs are longer. I can't see it.


I see it LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Whoa!  If it is 102 this spring, I wonder about summer...............................


Gonna be hot here too. What the frick is with the weather?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Gonna be hot here too. What the frick is with the weather?





weather modification by the military has been going on a long time now

the weather is being weaponized


----------



## Bubba (Jun 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I have come to believe that they are only in it for the money.


Ya think? A gigantic multi billion dollar business that is largely unregulated where it would count.


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Hey guys(Moderators) a quick question. I tried to change my email address on my account because I am having issues with my current one and for some reason it won't let me. Does MP not work with gmail accounts?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

Steve1 said:


> Hey guys(Moderators) a quick question. I tried to change my email address on my account because I am having issues with my current one and for some reason it won't let me. Does MP not work with gmail accounts?


I just did it with a gmail account no problem 2 weeks ago are you entering your right password after changing email


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

OK


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 9, 2022)

I'll try again. It sends the verification email but when I do it, it says it cannot verify email


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

Steve1 said:


> I'll try again. It sends the verification email but when I do it, it says it cannot verify email


humm need to ask one of the mods to ask tech support
New one by me


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

After you do it again for shiet and giggles see if the email addie change on the page to new one


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

Make sure you are placing the exact email addie correctly
I have left a dot out a few times myself LOL


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 9, 2022)

The 5th time was the charm! Probably operator error. thanks for the help


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)

Steve1 said:


> The 5th time was the charm! Probably operator error. thanks for the help


Anytime stevo


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 9, 2022)

Morning everybody, moving slow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 9, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, moving slow.


Caffeine is our friend. Morning, Giggy.


----------



## giggy (Jun 9, 2022)

Done had 2 dr peppers and a bottle of water. They didn't help. Go small thunder storms coming again this evening. I have a dirt driveway and most of it is across the road. We had 6" in a hour yesterday so needless to say we had floods, but they drained pretty fast.


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2022)

Steve1 said:


> Hey guys(Moderators) a quick question. I tried to change my email address on my account because I am having issues with my current one and for some reason it won't let me. Does MP not work with gmail accounts?


Glad you got it done Steve.  I checked there is nothing blocking you....yup user error....ha ha.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Ya think? A gigantic multi billion dollar business that is largely unregulated where it would count.



How about religion??



RosterMan said:


> View attachment 299711



How's your fire insurance premiums these days??



Hippie420 said:


> I'll share an old carpenter's trick with ya; Mug a neighbor kid for their large box of Crayola crayons. Find one that is a close match to the seat and heat the end up slightly with a lighter. Rub it into the holes 'til you fill 'em up. If you do it right, 99% of the folks that see it won't even notice. You will, but you know where it's at.



Thanks!  Good idea!

Besides the holes, there is discolored outline of where the hinges were before, as well as a raised outline from being installed while the finish was still soft.  I was able to remove the salts discoloration with D-Limonene so it is less noticeable unless you are on your knees driving the porcelain bus.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 9, 2022)

If you're on your knees, praying to the porcelain Gods/talking to Ralph/calling frogs, displaced hinge pockets are the least of your worries.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If you're on your knees, praying to the porcelain Gods/talking to Ralph/calling frogs, displaced hinge pockets are the least of your worries.


It's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2022)

time to party


----------



## giggy (Jun 9, 2022)

Bad part is I dance like that, so I stay on the bar stool.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 9, 2022)

giggy said:


> Bad part is I dance like that, so I stay on the bar stool.


Ain’t nothing wrong with that dancing


----------



## boo (Jun 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ain’t nothing wrong with that dancing


there is if you get too close to someone having an out of body experience...nothing like getting backhanded while having fun...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 9, 2022)

boo said:


> there is if you get too close to someone having an out of body experience...nothing like getting backhanded while having fun...


I guess you gotta watch out for that huh  but my guess is giggy can hold his own on the dance floor with his giggy moves.


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2022)

I have seen giggy and he's got moves like Fred Astaire


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 9, 2022)

pute said:


> I have seen giggy and he's got moves like Fred Astaire


I’ll bet he does.


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2022)

One thanks for sure he likes sweet tea


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 9, 2022)

Well there you go then. he must get his giggy moves from that sugar


----------



## Carty (Jun 9, 2022)

What up people?  just popping in to say hey and I'm feeling more and more like an old fart member having hit
59 yesterday.  One more year and it's the big one.  and as I look into the mirror, I wonder who the old guy is.. lol


----------



## Patwi (Jun 9, 2022)

Well, Happy Birthday Carty  .. be careful what you wish for ..  old fartidom will come in all the glory you desire


----------



## pute (Jun 9, 2022)

We started a thread in your name....


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 10, 2022)

Carty said:


> What up people?  just popping in to say hey and I'm feeling more and more like an old fart member having hit
> 59 yesterday.  One more year and it's the big one.  and as I look into the mirror, I wonder who the old guy is.. lol


Jeeebus!  59???  I was 23 fargin years old when you were _born_, Grasshopper.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 10, 2022)

A three-second video that will make you smile:


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

Last nights hearings brought out the truth LOL


----------



## giggy (Jun 10, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day. Yes I move more like Fred Flintstone, my best move is falling down the stairs. Did someone say sweet tea? That will come after my dr pepper. So get your wake and bake started.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Walt's so old his SS number is 000-00-0001.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 10, 2022)

giggy said:


> Bad part is I dance like that, so I stay on the bar stool.



I like dancing on the tables better, cause there is more room.



Carty said:


> What up people?  just popping in to say hey and I'm feeling more and more like an old fart member having hit
> 59 yesterday.  One more year and it's the big one.  and as I look into the mirror, I wonder who the old guy is.. lol



Alas, sadly it doesn't improve from here on out.  Congratulations on having made this far with your good looks and sense of humor intact.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 10, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 10, 2022)

My new teacher...
With me finishing the fourth season of Yellowstone I feel I have found my calling .I wanna be a cowboy!
They sing songs about cowboys and in all my years as a electrician not one song about them ,nojingle , nothing ....


----------



## giggy (Jun 10, 2022)

I used to dance a lot, I grew up in texas and we had dance halls all around, school dances and parties. Now a days I'm so stiff I have to grab my foot to get it up high enough to put my socks and shoes on. A couple of my masonic brothers are trying to get me to join them stretching and lifting. I lifted till I mashed my hand around 40 or 41 year old, tried to get back into it and ended up with shoulder surgery. If I do start lifting again I will start with a bare bar. O-well that's the way it is when you get old. Speaking of which may 30 I was out of the navy 40 years, yeah I'm old.


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

Morning, had to edit your post Roster .....wrong thread. You as well Walt.
Fargin troublemakers!


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

That response didn't take long Roster...haha


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, had to edit your post Roster .....wrong thread. You as well Walt.
> Fargin troublemakers!


I fixed it


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My new teacher...
> With me finishing the fourth season of Yellowstone I feel I have found my calling .I wanna be a cowboy!
> They sing songs about cowboys and in all my years as a electrician not one song about them ,nojingle , nothing ....




I was a short kid, so I found the easiest way was to grab a handhold of mane and swing over, but my gawd I love her style and outfit!!


----------



## Steve1 (Jun 10, 2022)

Good morning! We're in for a very wet day today


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeeebus!  59???  I was 23 fargin years old when you were _born_, Grasshopper.
> View attachment 299778


You were 18 when Jesus was born!


WeedHopper said:


> Walt's so old his SS number is 000-00-0001.


Nope. 000-00-0003. You forgot Noah and Mrs. Noah.


Steve1 said:


> Good morning! We're in for a very wet day today


Sun shining so far, but it's coming. Supposed to be here around 17:00. I swear, with the little bit of sunshine and all the rain, I've got to mow my way into the backyard and then mow my way back out.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 10, 2022)

Un like Walt, I was born much later and was young enough to not remember, but Mom tells me that I sat on General Eisenhower's lap on a troop train during WW-II.  He left office as Commander and Chief the year I joined the Marines.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Very cool. 
If Roster had of been there he would have been setting in his lap for sure.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody happy fry-day. Yes I move more like Fred Flintstone, my best move is falling down the stairs. Did someone say sweet tea? That will come after my dr pepper. So get your wake and bake started.


I figured if you like sweet tea, it would be an RC cola and a moonpie. Don't know if they still make RC cola.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Very cool.
> If Roster had of been there he would have been setting in his lap for sure.


  And no doubt wiggling..................


----------



## giggy (Jun 10, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I figured if you like sweet tea, it would be an RC cola and a moonpie. Don't know if they still make RC cola.
> 
> Bubba


Yes they do, or they are really old. Saw some in a store just the other day, but don't ask me where. I guess I was stoned. By the way I am a native Texan I had dr pepper in my baby bottle when I was a kid.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

We use to put peanuts in our RC colas. Man they were good.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> We use to put peanuts in our RC colas. Man they were good.


Never liked wet peanuts till I moved to Georgia and got hooked on boiled peanuts


----------



## giggy (Jun 10, 2022)

Don't like peanuts in my drink. Love me some boiled peanuts.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

You can occasionally find them in the country around here but nothing like in Georgia, they were everywhere. I guess I have to make my own. They do have peanuts here


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Never liked wet peanuts till I moved to Georgia and got hooked on boiled peanuts


 Back in the Olden Days of Weedie and Himself, it was standard practice to get a 10c cellophane bag of salted peanuts to dump on the RC bottle.

So you drank and munched.  We considered either of those things by themselves to be incomplete...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Bunch of commies. Never had peanuts in your colas.   Ya see,,at least Walt aint no Commie.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 10, 2022)

Fookin' A.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 10, 2022)

We drank a 10 cent RC instead of Coke or Pepsi, and dumped in a 5 cent bag of salted peanuts.  That was back when men were men and their women worshiped the ground they walked on.

I was still just a kid of course...............


----------



## ness (Jun 10, 2022)

Hi you old farts missed you guys and gals.  Computer went down just got set up with a new one (well it's refurnished) today.  

I never had peanut butter or peanut in my RC cola but it sounds like I would enjoy one.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

Interesting
As for the theories, there are a few on how it began in the 1920s. The first is that it became a snack for blue-collar workers with dirty hands who often didn't have a clean place to rest their peanuts. So into their Coca-Cola, they went for hands-free snacking.

The next theory is that people took to pouring peanuts in Coca-Cola to keep one hand free to smoke. The final theory is that people just preferred it that way. So that's the way it was, and always will be.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2022)

ness said:


> I never had peanut butter or peanut in my RC cola but it sounds like I would enjoy one.


Nope. Just nope. Just ain't right.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

ness said:


> Hi you old farts missed you guys and gals.  Computer went down just got set up with a new one (well it's refurnished) today.
> 
> I never had peanut butter or peanut in my RC cola but it sounds like I would enjoy one.


Hey Ness. Glad you’re back online. Nice to have a new computer I’m sure


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bunch of commies. Never had peanuts in your colas.   Ya see,,at least Walt aint no Commie.


I’ve had it but it’s just nasty tasting so I quit


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody happy fry-day. Yes I move more like Fred Flintstone, my best move is falling down the stairs. Did someone say sweet tea? That will come after my dr pepper. So get your wake and bake started.


I mentioned sweet tea cause you tried to order it when we at lunch in Denver.  I hadn't heard it called "sweet" tea since I was a kid.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

@ness   Try not doing this again


----------



## giggy (Jun 10, 2022)

Sg hit it on the nose, yuk. Ness good to see you.


----------



## ness (Jun 10, 2022)

Thank you Sub it does feel good to have a new computer, keyboard, and mouse.  It took me a while to figure out how I was going to accomplish in purchasing a computer.   Happy it finily happen.  yeha


----------



## ness (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @ness   Try not doing this again



I'll do that when I bring the old one in to retrieve my picture I have store on it.


----------



## giggy (Jun 10, 2022)

Pute I guess I had a Dr pepper, was thinking I had the sweet tea. That must have been at olive garden, cause when we went to the big red crawfish I was drinking mudslides. The place we met up at had some good sandwiches. Was some great smoke afterwards, and the company couldn't have been any better you and Mrs. Pute are golden.


----------



## ness (Jun 10, 2022)

giggy said:


> Sg hit it on the nose, yuk. Ness good to see you.



Thanks, giggy happy to be back.


----------



## ness (Jun 10, 2022)

giggy said:


> Pute I guess I had a Dr pepper, was thinking I had the sweet tea. That must have been at olive garden, cause when we went to the big red crawfish I was drinking mudslides. The place we met up at had some good sandwiches. Was some great smoke afterwards, and the company couldn't have been any better you and Mrs. Pute are golden.



giggy did I read that right you meet Mr and Mrs Pute's.  That's neat.  Nice to see you had a good time.


----------



## giggy (Jun 10, 2022)

Ness yes we met up had lunch and afterwards we had a nice visit. The wife and Mrs. Pute talked like they had known each other for years. Pute and I have known each other for years but just met then, we have been on several sites together over the years, as well as afew more of the folks here.


----------



## ness (Jun 10, 2022)

cool


----------



## ness (Jun 10, 2022)

going to make supper have fun.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 10, 2022)

ness said:


> Hi you old farts missed you guys and gals.  Computer went down just got set up with a new one (well it's refurnished) today.
> 
> I never had peanut butter or peanut in my RC cola but it sounds like I would enjoy one.





RosterMan said:


> Interesting
> As for the theories, there are a few on how it began in the 1920s. The first is that it became a snack for blue-collar workers with dirty hands who often didn't have a clean place to rest their peanuts. So into their Coca-Cola, they went for hands-free snacking.
> 
> The next theory is that people took to pouring peanuts in Coca-Cola to keep one hand free to smoke. The final theory is that people just preferred it that way. So that's the way it was, and always will be.



I never heard any theories.  Another kid did it and I copied.  They have to be roasted and salted peanuts and you have to load the slow because the salt makes it fizz.  Haven't done it since a kid, nor do I drink colas anymore, but I remember them as good.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I never heard any theories.  Another kid did it and I copied.  They have to be roasted and salted peanuts and you have to load the slow because the salt makes it fizz.  Haven't done it since a kid, nor do I drink colas anymore, but I remember them as good.


I think it started way before your time
Maybe when walt was 10yrs old LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 10, 2022)

The Cherry Creme Brule turned out tasty but when I went to the three local groceries, none had the dark cherries, nor did any have mandarin oranges, but I found some nice navel oranges and am candying the peel to go with the remaining Creme Brule.

Grayfox is due home at any time, so she may be early for the candied peel but I have Creme Brule available to celebrate being home.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I think it started way before your time
> Maybe when walt was 10yrs old LOL



I'm not sure when God invented peanuts, but ah infer he did that before gifting humanity with Walt.  

Since we didn't have peanuts here until the Africans brought them in the 1700's, Walt probably didn't have them before that, and most likely no earlier than when RC Cola was founded.  

Looks like RC Cola was founded in 1905, so assuming Walt tried it shortly thereafter, if I have my numbers straight, he was probably more like 50 at the time.


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2022)

Always good get the opportunity to sit down and talk face to face and have a smoke with a fellow member.  Wish there was a way for all of us to get together at least once a year.....I would like to see what Roster really looks like.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Always good get the opportunity to sit down and talk face to face and have a smoke with a fellow member.  Wish there was a way for all of us to get together at least once a year.....I would like to see what Roster really looks like.


I knew it LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

My wife snapped this at DD yesterday


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I think it started way before your time
> Maybe when walt was 10yrs old LOL


They didn't have peanuts back when Walt was ten.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

Hopper is now taking a cold shower after seeing my pic


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You can occasionally find them in the country around here but nothing like in Georgia, they were everywhere. I guess I have to make my own. They do have peanuts here


I've seen them at Walmart grocery area. Easier to find in the south. A guy in my office eats them all the time. Never cared for the texture of the boiled ones. Obviously many people do!  

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I mentioned sweet tea cause you tried to order it when we at lunch in Denver.  I hadn't heard it called "sweet" tea since I was a kid.


Southern thing. When they say sweet, they mean sweet. I got regular and added sugar.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 10, 2022)

ness said:


> I'll do that when I bring the old one in to retrieve my picture I have store on it.


Sometimes they can remove the hard drive and put it in a small case. Then you can access it tapping it to your computer. I have never done this, I have a desktop and a laptop waiting.

Desktop is Windows XP, and it went blue screen of death never to be brought back. I don't know if it would be compatible even if I did remove the hard drive. Could be all that on there is lost.

The laptop is Windows 10, I need to rescue it.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My wife snapped this at DD yesterday
> View attachment 299895


Yum  excuse me I’m drunk but I love dennys


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

ness said:


> I'll do that when I bring the old one in to retrieve my picture I have store on it.


The last time I did that, the pictures they transferred were from another family none of my pics. weird black magic pics from a black family. I never got my pics back. Hopefully this doesn’t happen often


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The Cherry Creme Brule turned out tasty but when I went to the three local groceries, none had the dark cherries, nor did any have mandarin oranges, but I found some nice navel oranges and am candying the peel to go with the remaining Creme Brule.
> 
> Grayfox is due home at any time, so she may be early for the candied peel but I have Creme Brule available to celebrate being home.


Buy I thought it was cherry season


----------



## giggy (Jun 11, 2022)

Morning everybody time to wake and bake. Let the fun begin.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We drank a 10 cent RC instead of Coke or Pepsi, and dumped in a 5 cent bag of salted peanuts.  That was back when men were men and their women worshiped the ground they walked on.
> 
> I was still just a kid of course...............


I STAND CORRECTED!!!  

My memory played me false.  I remember now that the peanuts were a nickel.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 11, 2022)

pute said:


> I mentioned sweet tea cause you tried to order it when we at lunch in Denver.  I hadn't heard it called "sweet" tea since I was a kid.


What the heck do you call it?  Sweet tea is sweet tea.  Is what it is.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I think it started way before your time
> Maybe when walt was 10yrs old LOL


{**creak... creak..**} Door to mausoleum opens...  Another gem from Unca Walt's incredible store of completely useless, but interesting trivia:

*Dr. Pepper* was WAY ahead of *Coca-Cola*.

*Dr. Pepper* started in *1885*.  Johnny-came-lately *Coke* started in *1886*.

Now all of you here are absolutely STUCK _irrevocably_ with that knowledge, and will, for your entire lives have it at your mental fingertips in case you are ever asked about it on a quiz program.

You're welcome.


----------



## giggy (Jun 11, 2022)

morning walt, i already knew that. ok on second bowl, got up hurting again, seems to be life anymore. as hippie says, it's better then tits up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 11, 2022)

Good morning 

going up to 101 today but the record is 104 so no problems….tomorrow 102…….only 98 the next day

is this late July early August?

June 11?!…..you kidding right?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Morning brother Big and the rest of you old bastards.
It's going to be another hot ass day here in the Dallas area as fking usual. The humidity has been kicking our asses.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

Back when Coke changed their recipe for a few months (a publicity stunt), I switched to RC. To me, RC was half way between Coke (Yum), and Pepsi (Yuck).
Thank Buddha Coke came to their senses and went back to the original (without cocaine) recipe.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Southern thing. When they say sweet, they mean sweet. I got regular and added sugar. Bubba



My grandpappy got hooked on saccharin during the depression and WW-II and made his ghastly sweet, iced tea in a wide mouth fruit jar so that there was room for enough ice and when he got it right there was enough tea to make it worthwhile.   

Mom served ours unsweetened and everyone sweetened their own to their own tastes.

I like my iced tea unsweetened with lemon and it is my drink of choice at lunch or dinner.  I usually drink back tea instead of coffee in the morning and during the day.  I nuke a cup when I brew it but continue to sip it throughout the day even after it is at room temperature.  I always have a cup of tea sitting around and only rinse out my cup between brews.



Bubba said:


> Sometimes they can remove the hard drive and put it in a small case. Then you can access it tapping it to your computer. I have never done this, I have a desktop and a laptop waiting.
> 
> Desktop is Windows XP, and it went blue screen of death never to be brought back. I don't know if it would be compatible even if I did remove the hard drive. Could be all that on there is lost.
> 
> ...



I have my last two hard drives in my newest HP computer and can access them for the data stored there.  I am also running a virtual XP program using Oracle to enable me to use my old 32 bit Auto Cad program.  I also have the hard drive from my original computer running Windows 95, but haven't tried to access it and look around.  I kept it at that time to protect the content when I gave away the rest of the defunct computer for parts.



SubmarineGirl said:


> Buy I thought it was cherry season



Indeed it is, but there are cherries and there are cherries.  I prefer the dark cherries for eating and the first pick didn't last long on the shelves, though there are still lots of cherries more suitable for cooking available.  I will try the Saturday Farmers Market today and should be able to stock up on nice ones.



Unca Walt said:


> I STAND CORRECTED!!!
> 
> My memory played me false.  I remember now that the peanuts were a nickel.



Not to worry brother Walt, we'uns of all people know that memory is the first thing to go or be enhanced.  I could barely remember it, and I'm a much younger man.



bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> going up to 101 today but the record is 104 so no problems….tomorrow 102…….only 98 the next day
> 
> ...



Wowza!  Looks like both OK and Texas both cooking..........Can you guess this next tune??


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My grandpappy got hooked on saccharin during the depression and WW-II and made his ghastly sweet, iced tea in a wide mouth fruit jar so that there was room for enough ice and when he got it right there was enough tea to make it worthwhile.
> 
> Mom served ours unsweetened and everyone sweetened their own to their own tastes.
> 
> ...





oklahoma?


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> What the heck do you call it?  Sweet tea is sweet tea.  Is what it is.


I wouldn't know....I don't do sugar.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My grandpappy got hooked on saccharin during the depression and WW-II and made his ghastly sweet, iced tea in a wide mouth fruit jar so that there was room for enough ice and when he got it right there was enough tea to make it worthwhile.
> 
> Mom served ours unsweetened and everyone sweetened their own to their own tastes.
> 
> ...




"I have my last two hard drives in my newest HP computer and can access them for the data stored there. I am also running a virtual XP program using Oracle to enable me to use my old 32 bit Auto Cad program. I also have the hard drive from my original computer running Windows 95, but haven't tried to access it and look around. I kept it at that time to protect the content when I gave away the rest of the defunct computer for parts."

Thanks and good to know!  I guess those old pics may not be lost after all.

bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My wife snapped this at DD yesterday
> View attachment 299895


Nice azz!  LOL.

BUBBA


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Always good get the opportunity to sit down and talk face to face and have a smoke with a fellow member.  Wish there was a way for all of us to get together at least once a year.....I would like to see what Roster really looks like.


What if Roster, et al, turns out to be a teenage girl.  Would you still love "him"?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> oklahoma?



Land of mah birth......................................


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What if Roster, et al, turns out to be a teenage girl.  Would you still love "him"?


Weedhopper would be trying to have his way with me for sure


----------



## ness (Jun 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Sometimes they can remove the hard drive and put it in a small case. Then you can access it tapping it to your computer. I have never done this, I have a desktop and a laptop waiting.
> 
> Desktop is Windows XP, and it went blue screen of death never to be brought back. I don't know if it would be compatible even if I did remove the hard drive. Could be all that on there is lost.
> 
> ...



The repair man is going to retrieve the picture in my email from my old to my new pc Dell Optiplex 760 refurnished 88 dollars plus tax.  Wish I knew computer stuff.  

Bring your computer in to see if they can save your stuff.  It's the picture I don't want to loss.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)

A teenage Girl   COME ON MAN   LOL
Im a Boy


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Sure you are


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sure you are


You'll Never ever never have me
Trapped in a boys body LOL


----------



## ness (Jun 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The last time I did that, the pictures they transferred were from another family none of my pics. weird black magic pics from a black family. I never got my pics back. Hopefully this doesn’t happen often



That must of been weird.  Sorry that happen to you Sub,


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

ness said:


> That must of been weird.  Sorry that happen to you Sub,


Yes it was. The first thing I thought was the black magic family had all my data


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jun 11, 2022)

ness said:


> The repair man is going to retrieve the picture in my email from my old to my new pc Dell Optiplex 760 refurnished 88 dollars plus tax.  Wish I knew computer stuff.
> 
> Bring your computer in to see if they can save your stuff.  It's the picture I don't want to loss.


I had all my 20 year old pics wiped from my memory from some kid that was supposed to be a whiz...sad, I wanted to hurt the kid so I sent him home before it got dicey...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jun 11, 2022)

boo said:


> I had all my 20 year old pics wiped from my memory from some kid that was supposed to be a whiz...sad, I wanted to hurt the kid so I sent him home before it got dicey...



20 year that's tuff.  I have a lot of negatives.  I wonder if they make a machine that show the negative on a screen so you can see the picture.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

Bought a new phone years back and the guy accidentally wiped out all of my data.....needless to say I was a bit pissed.  All pictures and contacts gone in a second.  Eventually I got over it but doesn't change the fact that they are gone.  Don't mind loosing the bud porn but pictures cannot be replaced. I was able te retrieve many because they were on my desk top as well.....still pissed me off though. 

Damn it is gonna be a hot one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Just mowed my yard and I was soaking wet from head to toe. It's 98f right now. The humidity is fking ridiculous.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 11, 2022)

ness said:


> 20 year that's tuff.  I have a lot of negatives.  I wonder if they make a machine that show the negative on a screen so you can see the picture.


Xray viewers are made for viewing negatives.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Land of mah birth......................................


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

Caught a break. The Tail-less Terror is eating something besides me. Little turd can be laying on ya, purring, and then start chewin' on ya like a cannibal chews on a Christian missionary. She gets the last bite in and then ZONK! Out like a light. Eat, fight, pooop, sleep.


----------



## giggy (Jun 11, 2022)

ness said:


> The repair man is going to retrieve the picture in my email from my old to my new pc Dell Optiplex 760 refurnished 88 dollars plus tax.  Wish I knew computer stuff.
> 
> Bring your computer in to see if they can save your stuff.  It's the picture I don't want to loss.


Ness if it is in your email then it is still there. Or are you talking hard drive?


----------



## Patwi (Jun 11, 2022)

Who set the world on fire .. asking for a friend


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 11, 2022)

ness said:


> giggy did I read that right you meet Mr and Mrs Pute's.  That's neat.  Nice to see you had a good time.


Is he as handsome as everyone keeps saying ?!


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What if Roster, et al, turns out to be a teenage girl.  Would you still love "him"?


Naa No way! He is too ornery to be a girl ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

Rolls fired right up. Hadn't been started in over ten months. Automatic antenna works, and so does the air and windows. Another plus. Now, if I could just trust the brakes.


joeb631a said:


> Naa No way! He is too ornery to be a girl ...


Never met my wife, have ya?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

Built these tonight. Old Hen and Pullet ate theirs with butter. I put a little honey on mine.
Reminded me of Indian fry bread. Not bad.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 11, 2022)

sometimes she sleeps in her nightie 
sometimes she sleeps in her gown
but the night that she does the laundry
Irene‘s the talk of the town

Irene goodnight 
Irene goodnight 
Goodnight Irene
Goodnight Irene
I’ll see you in my dreams


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

I will join you.  Another hot day tomorrow.   I will be on the lake at sunrise......


----------



## ness (Jun 12, 2022)

giggy said:


> Ness if it is in your email then it is still there. Or are you talking hard drive?



Morning giggy ya my pictures are in my email.  I just got to bring the computers into the shop.


----------



## ness (Jun 12, 2022)

Good morning Old Farts Club.  It's going to be a peaceful day here at the homestead. ✌


----------



## giggy (Jun 12, 2022)

Morning Ness and the rest. Ness if in your email then sign in to your email and you should have them again. You shouldn't need a tech to get that. I have several emails and I can get to any of them on different computers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Morning peeps.
Yep you can get to your emails from any computer or phone.


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2022)

Morning... fishing


----------



## ness (Jun 12, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning Ness and the rest. Ness if in your email then sign in to your email and you should have them again. You shouldn't need a tech to get that. I have several emails and I can get to any of them on different computers.



I'll try that giggy in a little while thanks.  Going to water the outside girls today they had spider mite at least I think they are gone I can't see any. 🕷


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 12, 2022)

Good morning 

another 100 degree day so lots of watering this morning


----------



## ness (Jun 12, 2022)

pleasantly buzz


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> another 100 degree day so lots of watering this morning


Better wear a headband today to catch the sweat. try and stay cool


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Better wear a headband today to catch the sweat. try and stay cool


----------



## ness (Jun 12, 2022)

It's going to hit in the 90's here and that humidity is terrible.  I got to fill water jugs the outside plants are drinking 1 1/2 gal ever two days in 5 gal fabric pots.


----------



## ness (Jun 12, 2022)

Time to get busy for the morning beat the heat.  Have fun and stay cool.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Roster you lier. You know the chicken's and Roosters were running from you. Chicken fker.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 300050


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster you lier. You know the chicken's and Roosters were running from you. Chicken fker.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> View attachment 300052


Chicken shaming


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

I long for the day when a chicken can cross the road and not get their motives questioned...


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yum  excuse me I’m drunk but I love dennys


British Burger, or Moon over My hammy?  Well, they were on the menu WAY back when.  Our local bars closed at 1:00 a.m. back then.  Then you drove just outside of town to "Kilo's" which stayed open to 4:00 A.M.  Then, back to town which led straight to the local Denny's. Got there one night, police everywhere, window by one booth blasted out from shot gun blast.

apparently, a customer came in, sat down.  Took out a revolver placed it on table.  Took out some bullets and began loading. Police came in "Freeze" to a couple of employees headed out the back, who pointed him out.  Told to raise both hands.  He raised one, keeping pistol in the other.  They repeated order.  with one hand up, gun in other he stood and began to turn.....for the very last time.

No denny's that night.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2022)

giggy said:


> Yes they do, or they are really old. Saw some in a store just the other day, but don't ask me where. I guess I was stoned. By the way I am a native Texan I had dr pepper in my baby bottle when I was a kid.


Well I will be dipped....

Home Page - RC Cola International 

I will search around next time (soon) I'm south of the Mason-Dixon line.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Interesting
> As for the theories, there are a few on how it began in the 1920s. The first is that it became a snack for blue-collar workers with dirty hands who often didn't have a clean place to rest their peanuts. So into their Coca-Cola, they went for hands-free snacking.
> 
> The next theory is that people took to pouring peanuts in Coca-Cola to keep one hand free to smoke. The final theory is that people just preferred it that way. So that's the way it was, and always will be.


similar story on the sandwich...the Earl of Sandwich apparently was big gambler and didnt want to pause playing to eat, so ordered the first sandwhich! So now he could eat with one hand and gamble with the other.  This story may be a load of bull hocky?


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2022)

Hide the women and children putembk is back from fishing.  Lake was hot and crowded.  65 at sunrise and 85 when we got off of the lake. Wish I had some pictures of big fish but NO!  I need to put this damn spinning rod down and get my fly rod back out.  At least I know what I am doing with that.  

Gotta go check on the grow and things outside.  BB


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Hide the women and children putembk is back from fishing.  Lake was hot and crowded.  65 at sunrise and 85 when we got off of the lake. Wish I had some pictures of big fish but NO!  I need to put this damn spinning rod down and get my fly rod back out.  At least I know what I am doing with that.
> 
> Gotta go check on the grow and things outside.  BB


Can not you do flyrod from the vessel?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

The one that got away LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

Test message for the dude following me LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Hippie dreamed you were going to make him breakfast.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie dreamed you were going to make him breakfast.


I did a big protein shake
The same ones you use to love so much
Takes a while to make two, no spring chicken anymore LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

He said you made Bacon and eggs in your thong.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He said you made Bacon and eggs in your thong.


Only thing he makes in his thong is fromunda cheese.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> British Burger, or Moon over My hammy?  Well, they were on the menu WAY back when.  Our local bars closed at 1:00 a.m. back then.  Then you drove just outside of town to "Kilo's" which stayed open to 4:00 A.M.  Then, back to town which led straight to the local Denny's. Got there one night, police everywhere, window by one booth blasted out from shot gun blast.
> 
> apparently, a customer came in, sat down.  Took out a revolver placed it on table.  Took out some bullets and began loading. Police came in "Freeze" to a couple of employees headed out the back, who pointed him out.  Told to raise both hands.  He raised one, keeping pistol in the other.  They repeated order.  with one hand up, gun in other he stood and began to turn.....for the very last time.
> 
> ...


Wow that would keep me away from dennys for a while. What a memory…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Only thing he makes in his thong is fromunda cheese.


And at least Hippie gives me compliments when I do, he thinks my tractor is sexy


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> British Burger, or Moon over My hammy?  Well, they were on the menu WAY back when.  Our local bars closed at 1:00 a.m. back then.  Then you drove just outside of town to "Kilo's" which stayed open to 4:00 A.M.  Then, back to town which led straight to the local Denny's. Got there one night, police everywhere, window by one booth blasted out from shot gun blast.
> 
> apparently, a customer came in, sat down.  Took out a revolver placed it on table.  Took out some bullets and began loading. Police came in "Freeze" to a couple of employees headed out the back, who pointed him out.  Told to raise both hands.  He raised one, keeping pistol in the other.  They repeated order.  with one hand up, gun in other he stood and began to turn.....for the very last time.
> 
> ...


Suicide by Cop
Guy did not have the balls to do it himself, so he now fucked up some cops life , and has to live with it.
Most cops do not like shooting anyone


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow that would keep me away from dennys for a while. What a memory…


I heard the manager was seen scooping up the brain matter to fill the jellies


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow that would keep me away from dennys for a while. What a memory…


70's so a long time ago. I've seen worse, at least I wasnt being shot at, and all was over (just over) when we pulled into the lot.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I heard the manager was seen scooping up the brain matter to fill the jellies


Im sure the booth was redecorated terribly.  Police likely shot him center of mass, but it would have been close range.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

I remember one night working the ambulance and I was solo , came across a young man 18-20 yrs old 
I ask he if he was alright and he said no I want to kill myself, right then and there I talked him into not shooting himself secured the weapon , and took him to hospital to be evaluated for help.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Suicide by Cop
> Guy did not have the balls to do it himself, so he now fucked up some cops life , and has to live with it.
> Most cops do not like shooting anyone


According to the news, and folks that were on scene, he was given multiple opportunities to surrender, just reacted in that way, so you are probably right.

bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And at least Hippie gives me compliments when I do, he thinks my tractor is sexy


You know as well as I know, hippy has a tractor fetish.  I would too, but cant afford one!

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> According to the news, and folks that were on scene, he was given multiple opportunities to surrender, just reacted in that way, so you are probably right.
> 
> bubba


I saw it a lot at work
One night a young kid was speeding all over the County trying to get pulled over
He did and he displayed a weapon and was shot and killed . I pronounced him dead at scene.
The cop who had to shoot was suffering from such trauma I ENDED UP TRETING HIM AND BROUGHT HIM TO HOSPITAL.
The cop ending up quiting the job and was never the same.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

I hardly ever talk about what I did for work 
Drums up a lot of hidden down deep feelings 
Sucks being a 1st responder


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

Saw way too much evil in the world


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2022)

You all have been busy.... did I miss anything?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

pute said:


> You all have been busy.... did I miss anything?


The fish pics


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)

pute said:


> You all have been busy.... did I miss anything?


Hey Pute did you have any luck at the fishing hole?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)

Dog BB going crazy we have a thunderstorm.


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The fish pics


Ain't none.  So everything I say would be a lie.


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey Pute did you have any luck at the fishing hole?


I sure did have luck....all bad.  Thanks for asking SubG


----------



## Africanna (Jun 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> another 100 degree day so lots of watering this morning


Nasty


----------



## boo (Jun 12, 2022)

got out the mig welder and plasma torch to install a light bar on my polaris ranger, wow is all I will say...sunlight in front of the 4 wheeler now...


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

pute said:


> You all have been busy.... did I miss anything?


wearing my new shorts today if that counts ....


----------



## boo (Jun 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> wearing my new shorts today if that counts ....


bwahahaha, legs as while as the snow...


----------



## pute (Jun 12, 2022)

Damn, sat down for a minute and fell right through my azz.  Getting up at 4:30 isn't my cup of tea anymore.  Going out again Tuesday.....are we having fun yet.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

boo said:


> bwahahaha, legs as while as the snow...


And they aint pretty tanned!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Can't see my tan for all the god damn hair.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Can't see my tan for all the god damn hair.


----------



## boo (Jun 12, 2022)

I am completely hairless except for the head, face, and package...dunno why but I'm bald all over like I shaved myself...


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Can't see my tan for all the god damn hair.


for me that too Im everybodys favorite silverback!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey Pute did you have any luck at the fishing hole?


You ought to see the one that got away.


----------



## giggy (Jun 13, 2022)

Morning everybody, time to get the day started.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 13, 2022)

Well, WOW.

This is the dawn of a frabjous day!  Did a V-bag-rebag-bag of Boo's killer sleepity meds.

Went to bed at 8:30PM, woke up at 5:00AM. Even with my head rotting off from a nest of fargin Recluse bastages takin' turns takin' dumps.

But even there, unlike one of them Ancient Grik Ladies who could do augury, I have been _very_ surprised to discover that apparently somebody replaced my skull at the same time they replaced my arm and shoulder with titanium -- and this has resulted in the very, very limited amount of flesh damage.

In normal people, bone is not necessarily resistant to the toxin.

In Himself's case, that simply means that the toxin had no real way to spread downward -- where all the major damage is done.

As of this moment, I have no open wounds (had been 3).  I do have a burning sensation, but... meh.  And I'll get sporadic impossible to ignore itching... gotta scratch but... meh.  And lastly a very slight "surface" ache... meh.

It is a very good day.  I have been shot, stabbed, blown up, run over, poisoned (by a French restaurant and by Recluse spider gang), and insulted.

Like Steve McQueen shouted as he rode the rogue wave out to sea from Devil's Island on his coconut lash-up:

"I'm still here, you bastards!"


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

Walt is so old he is made of dirt. No wonder the spider can't hurt him. Poor spider  was probably spiting for a week trying to get the taste out of his mouth.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Walt is so old he is made of dirt. No wonder the spider can't hurt him. Poor spider 🕷 was probably spiting for a week trying to get the taste out of his mouth.


Not a fukkin' chance.  I _ate_ the whole summonabenchin' family of them -- one at a time so the others had to watch.


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Already hot! House didn't cool down over night.  Supposed to be record heat today.  A/C is gonna get a workout.

Gonna have to walk early.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2022)

Morning guys (and gals when they show up). 
Sounds like yer on the mend, Walt. Keep yer nasty hands off'n it and it won't get infected and will heal quicker.
Don't eat any more bashful browns, either. You'll get a zoomer on yer tongue.

Ain't sure what I'm gonna do today, but with the way the back is feeling already, it probably ain't gonna be much.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning guys (and gals when they show up).
> Sounds like yer on the mend, Walt. Keep yer nasty hands off'n it and it won't get infected and will heal quicker.
> Don't eat any more bashful browns, either. You'll get a zoomer on yer tongue.
> 
> Ain't sure what I'm gonna do today, but with the way the back is feeling already, it probably ain't gonna be much.


The girls always show up . Have a nice day doing nothing. I like a Monday like that.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

As Long as BIG Fun is instore LOL


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 13, 2022)

I’m a wizard with knowledge of the future.


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

Walk is done.  Hot but done.  Time to feed the girls.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 13, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I’m a wizard with knowledge of the future.View attachment 300155


It's winter where they are but winter always passes and is followed by times of plenty.  In for the long haul


----------



## Carty (Jun 13, 2022)

Asking for healing prayers...  Wife just got out of back surgery, results of being rear ended by a typical Fla idiot with little to no insurance.  actually having to use ours so, no $ at the end of that tunnel..  so pissed..
so here she is getting repairs done to previous works and fixing what he caused...  she's a tough one but pain pills are not her thing..  edibles would be great huh?  I do have access to a BUNCH of cannabutter and could make her cookies or something huh?  hmmm?

Well, healing vibes to Ladybug please..  hope this finds you all well..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

Carty said:


> Asking for healing prayers...  Wife just got out of back surgery, results of being rear ended by a typical Fla idiot with little to no insurance.  actually having to use ours so, no $ at the end of that tunnel..  so pissed..
> so here she is getting repairs done to previous works and fixing what he caused...  she's a tough one but pain pills are not her thing..  edibles would be great huh?  I do have access to a BUNCH of cannabutter and could make her cookies or something huh?  hmmm?
> 
> Well, healing vibes to Ladybug please..  hope this finds you all well..


Yes make her cookies for sure she will love that. My best in her recovery


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

Carty said:


> Asking for healing prayers...  Wife just got out of back surgery, results of being rear ended by a typical Fla idiot with little to no insurance.  actually having to use ours so, no $ at the end of that tunnel..  so pissed..
> so here she is getting repairs done to previous works and fixing what he caused...  she's a tough one but pain pills are not her thing..  edibles would be great huh?  I do have access to a BUNCH of cannabutter and could make her cookies or something huh?  hmmm?
> 
> Well, healing vibes to Ladybug please..  hope this finds you all well..


You got it Brother


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2022)

Many healing vibes to your misses, Carty. Thank Buddha she's alive. Pain lets you know that. I hope you find something for her that will give her relief.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 13, 2022)

Bubba said:


> You know as well as I know, hippy has a tractor fetish.  I would too, but cant afford one!
> 
> Bubba


I like the tractor with the pretty girl with the green dress attachment.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 300099


OHSHIT!  Now I know who keeps sending me coy pictures of themselves nekkid:


----------



## Africanna (Jun 13, 2022)

Carty said:


> Asking for healing prayers...  Wife just got out of back surgery, results of being rear ended by a typical Fla idiot with little to no insurance.  actually having to use ours so, no $ at the end of that tunnel..  so pissed..
> so here she is getting repairs done to previous works and fixing what he caused...  she's a tough one but pain pills are not her thing..  edibles would be great huh?  I do have access to a BUNCH of cannabutter and could make her cookies or something huh?  hmmm?
> 
> Well, healing vibes to Ladybug please..  hope this finds you all well..


Shall be done


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 13, 2022)

Carty said:


> Asking for healing prayers...  Wife just got out of back surgery, results of being rear ended by a typical Fla idiot with little to no insurance.  actually having to use ours so, no $ at the end of that tunnel..  so pissed..
> so here she is getting repairs done to previous works and fixing what he caused...  she's a tough one but pain pills are not her thing..  edibles would be great huh?  I do have access to a BUNCH of cannabutter and could make her cookies or something huh?  hmmm?
> 
> Well, healing vibes to Ladybug please..  hope this finds you all well..


I wish you to get the very best of love and luck.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OHSHIT!  Now I know who keeps sending me coy pictures of themselves nekkid:
> 
> View attachment 300166








Weedhopper is sending you pics too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OHSHIT!  Now I know who keeps sending me coy pictures of themselves nekkid:
> 
> View attachment 300166


No No No, just No


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OHSHIT!  Now I know who keeps sending me coy pictures of themselves nekkid:
> 
> View attachment 300166


This really helped my morning BM. Thanks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

Now that was disgusting. Sick bastards.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OHSHIT!  Now I know who keeps sending me coy pictures of themselves nekkid:
> 
> View attachment 300166


Old boyfriend?


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

Carty said:


> Asking for healing prayers...  Wife just got out of back surgery, results of being rear ended by a typical Fla idiot with little to no insurance.  actually having to use ours so, no $ at the end of that tunnel..  so pissed..
> so here she is getting repairs done to previous works and fixing what he caused...  she's a tough one but pain pills are not her thing..  edibles would be great huh?  I do have access to a BUNCH of cannabutter and could make her cookies or something huh?  hmmm?
> 
> Well, healing vibes to Ladybug please..  hope this finds you all well..


Sorry to hear Carty.  What a shame.  Healing vibes sent by airmail.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 13, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I’m a wizard with knowledge of the future.View attachment 300155






is the bottom in?

buy the dips


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 13, 2022)

Carty said:


> Asking for healing prayers...  Wife just got out of back surgery, results of being rear ended by a typical Fla idiot with little to no insurance.  actually having to use ours so, no $ at the end of that tunnel..  so pissed..
> so here she is getting repairs done to previous works and fixing what he caused...  she's a tough one but pain pills are not her thing..  edibles would be great huh?  I do have access to a BUNCH of cannabutter and could make her cookies or something huh?  hmmm?
> 
> Well, healing vibes to Ladybug please..  hope this finds you all well..


Healing prayers brother!


----------



## giggy (Jun 13, 2022)

You got em bro.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OHSHIT!  Now I know who keeps sending me coy pictures of themselves nekkid:
> 
> View attachment 300166


DOH!!!


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

Been building worm harnesses for the last hour.  Fairly easy....bottom bouncer, two hooks, beads and spinner blade.  I am locked and loaded on a brand new technique for me.  Hopefully this will work.....only the fish know for sure.  Back out there at dawn again tomorrow.  

Last time for this lake for me until fall.....to hot and crowed.  Off to the mountains and cooler conditions for the remainder of the summer.  Pinch me .....this is fun.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is the bottom in?
> 
> buy the dips


Once eth went below 1700 we are on a downward trend. May go way low. It will rebound, question is how long.  The other question is,how high will it go on rebound.

First big eth spike, from a few bucks to 1400. Then a couple of more years in the toilet, up to 2500, then bounce to 4500ish. Now here. I'm hoping to see 10k next time.

Bubbae


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

Good night O'l Farts.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Once eth went below 1700 we are on a downward trend. May go way low. It will rebound, question is how long.  The other question is,how high will it go on rebound.
> 
> First big eth spike, from a few bucks to 1400. Then a couple of more years in the toilet, up to 2500, then bounce to 4500ish. Now here. I'm hoping to see 10k next time.
> 
> Bubbae


Give it time.  Real world applications have their place


----------



## ness (Jun 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Been building worm harnesses for the last hour.  Fairly easy....bottom bouncer, two hooks, beads and spinner blade.  I am locked and loaded on a brand new technique for me.  Hopefully this will work.....only the fish know for sure.  Back out there at dawn again tomorrow.
> 
> Last time for this lake for me until fall.....to hot and crowed.  Off to the mountains and cooler conditions for the remainder of the summer.  Pinch me .....this is fun.



Morning pute enjoy the fishing, mountains sound like a plan have fun.


----------



## ness (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 300231


Leading to new supply chain shortage issues..............................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2022)

trying some new cones


----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2022)

Morning everybody 2 Fer Tuesday so I hit two bowls, but I have been up since 0400 central time.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> trying some new cones
> 
> 
> View attachment 300242


What size ? Any good


----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> trying some new cones
> 
> 
> View attachment 300242


I tried em, prefer papers or bowl. Wife doesn't like a bowl cause it hits to hard. Told her she was a weenie.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What size ? Any good





1 1/4  not as long as the Elements at 1 1/2

pretty smooth , about the same as Element rice paper , we wanted to try these organic hemp papers , pretty smooth


----------



## Bubba (Jun 14, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Give it time.  Real world applications have their place


I've watched them cycle for years. Bitcoin was 25 bucks, eth came on in ICO form at 30 cents!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jun 14, 2022)

giggy said:


> I tried em, prefer papers or bowl. Wife doesn't like a bowl cause it hits to hard. Told her she was a weenie.


That's how I was. Then I found a little tin funnel I used to fill flasks in the drinking days. It just fit right in the mouth of the cone. Pour pre ground weed and poke it down to desired tightness.

Plus, you can stuff full length, 1/2 length, 1/4 length, etc.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 14, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody 2 Fer Tuesday so I hit two bowls, but I have been up since 0400 central time.


Used to do that. Now a days, I wait 'til the day is done and I'm safely seat belted into my bed.


giggy said:


> I tried em, prefer papers or bowl. Wife doesn't like a bowl cause it hits to hard. Told her she was a weenie.


You told her she was a weenie under your breath after she walked a sufficient distance away to insure you wouldn't be heard.


----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2022)

^^^how did you know? No I don't talk bad to her or about her. She says she knows where I sleep, and I believe she does too.


----------



## Carty (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You got it Brother



Thank you to everyone to said a prayer or kind thought.  seemed to work, she did great and is now laying around in the hospital bed being lazy, can you believe that..  hehe.  in good spirits and only taking percocet for  pain.. she never takes pills so one of them works quite well for her..  be home Thurs or Friday...

plants were at day 64 and all milky trichomes with just a few ambering... with home health care workers popping in next week I thought it best to cut them now, dry the stink out of the first few days before this... lol

have a great  day


----------



## Carty (Jun 14, 2022)

2 for Tuesday...  love it.  Testing some Forgotten Cookies x Grape Dosi Breath cut few days ago..


----------



## giggy (Jun 14, 2022)

Good night everybody,  yall have a good night.


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2022)

Good night giggy


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I've watched them cycle for years. Bitcoin was 25 bucks, eth came on in ICO form at 30 cents!
> 
> Bubba





I got in on Bitcoin under $500 and Etherium at $750 so I have no complaints and I’m holding for the long haul

bitcoin is here to stay and it will rebound from this correction

the Weak Hands are being shaken out

this is a correction in a bull market run so hang on tight , cinch up biotches


----------



## Bubba (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I got in on Bitcoin under $500 and Etherium at $750 so I have no complaints and I’m holding for the long haul
> 
> bitcoin is here to stay and it will rebound from this correction
> 
> ...


Yup it's the regular cycle I've watched for a decade or so.

Bubba


----------



## giggy (Jun 15, 2022)

Morning everybody happy humpday. Gonna be busy the rest of the week. It's hot here today supposed to be 95 deg with a feels like 109 deg. Yesterday in town it was a Feels like 113 deg so not sure what the temp was but my soaked t shirt said hot. Yall stay cool.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 15, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody happy humpday. Gonna be busy the rest of the week. It's hot here today supposed to be 95 deg with a feels like 109 deg. Yesterday in town it was a Feels like 113 deg so not sure what the temp was but my soaked t shirt said hot. Yall stay cool.


Sending cool thoughts.............................................


----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2022)

Morning...time to walk!


----------



## ness (Jun 15, 2022)

Morning giggy and all.  It also is going to hit around 95 here. 

Getting ready to feed the outside girls.


----------



## ness (Jun 15, 2022)

That is pretty cool Greywolf.  I can feel the coolness.


----------



## giggy (Jun 15, 2022)

I can see the bad wreck that would happen to me.


----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2022)

Walk done....windy at the lake today.  I am glad I'm not out there in those white caps.  Walk was comfortable...wind kept us cool.

Gonna give the maters some fish emulsion today.  Damn Cherokee Purple, Beefsteak are half again bigger.  Everything else is growing like weeds. Gonna be a good year.  

I might cut the grass later....nothing to go in the grow downstairs today.... tomorrow will be busy down there ....not today.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I got in on Bitcoin under $500 and Etherium at $750 so I have no complaints and I’m holding for the long haul
> 
> bitcoin is here to stay and it will rebound from this correction
> 
> ...





Bubba said:


> Yup it's the regular cycle I've watched for a decade or so.
> 
> Bubba



We're in it to win it guys.  Hang in there


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jun 15, 2022)

afternoon sorry about ur family member my gril is nearing that time hurts to think about it


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 15, 2022)

Hooo doggie! 95 friggin' degrees outside. Humid, too. You southern fried forkers keep that crap down there, mmmk?


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jun 15, 2022)

hi love those cherokee purple  ever try kelloge breakfest  yellow  big and good


----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2022)

guerilla1950 said:


> hi love those cherokee purple  ever try kelloge breakfest  yellow  big and good


No, never have Guerilla.  To late now.  Maybe next year.  Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jun 15, 2022)

really like those heirlooms  u can save seed and get the same tomatoes


----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2022)

I got my C P seeds years ago and every year I take new seeds from a mater and keep it going.  Got the seeds from a member here Drifting 13 and have kept them going.  I take as much pride in my maters as I do my buds.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jun 15, 2022)

me too


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Sending cool thoughts.............................................View attachment 300347


...and then his enemy's plane sank into the depths...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 15, 2022)

Qt 2 minutes and counting.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jun 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I got my C P seeds years ago and every year I take new seeds from a mater and keep it going.  Got the seeds from a member here Drifting 13 and have kept them going.  I take as much pride in my maters as I do my buds.


he's the tomato slayer...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

boo said:


> he's the tomato slayer...






I named him Tommy


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 300405
> 
> I named him Tommy


JEEEBUS!!

Are you gonna have him mounted?


----------



## giggy (Jun 16, 2022)

Morning everybody. Roster I hate the damn things. They can eat the hell out of your plants. Gypsy moth left em for you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

They don't live long around my tomatos. I picked off and slam them on the fence. Haven't seen any this yr.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 300405
> 
> I named him Tommy





this is the problem

kill them first and no worms


----------



## giggy (Jun 16, 2022)

I picked em off and dropped em in a bucket of water, slow death.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

giggy said:


> I picked em off and dropped em in a bucket of water, slow death.


Mean MF
I love to salt slugs


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

I use my shotgun.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 16, 2022)

Morning Folks, Funny ,if you have ever grown anything ( not so much weed ) outdoors you know everything outside wants to eat ,chew or eff up what you are growing . With that said when you see the same thing you grow in the supermarket its almost perfect ,no battle scars. They must put so much pesticide no wonder we see so many illnesses


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Morning Folks, Funny ,if you have ever grown anything ( not so much weed ) outdoors you know everything outside wants to eat ,chew or eff up what you are growing . With that said when you see the same thing you grow in the supermarket its almost perfect ,no battle scars. They must put so much pesticide no wonder we see so many illnesses


yep, we do have some organic and local choices in my area now. If you like what’s in season you can stay away but I do sometimes buy beautiful veggies in the grocery store and wonder about this… they always list where it came from but from there you are on your own


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this is the problem
> 
> kill them first and no worms
> 
> ...


They are here already.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use my shotgun.


The one you lost in a flood?


----------



## ness (Jun 16, 2022)

Morning Old Farts peaceful day so far.  Getting ready to venture outside.  I don't want to leave my ac.  Another hot and humid day.  Have fun.  puff pass pass puff


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> They don't live long around my tomatos. I picked off and slam them on the fence. Haven't seen any this yr.


I would hate them more but I made ten cents a piece picking them off tomato plants when I was a kid.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> yep, we do have some organic and local choices in my area now. If you like what’s in season you can stay away but I do sometimes buy beautiful veggies in the grocery store and wonder about this… they always list where it came from but from there you are on your own


It's kinda like flowers. Most are imported from Mexico and South America. Few if any laws regarding pesticides usage. Do a Google search on how long florists live. Cancer rates among them are high.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I would hate them more but I made ten cents a piece picking them off tomato plants when I was a kid.


And that's back when five worms could buy ya enough candy to get sick on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

I remember when I was a kid trapping I would get paid a Dollar for every goffer I traped to keep them from digging holes in the banks of holding tanks they used for irrigation in California.


----------



## ness (Jun 16, 2022)

I would collect cans and bottles when I wanted anything it was great bring in cans/bottles and buying your candy or ice cream for the day.  Those were the days 60's.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Morning Folks, Funny ,if you have ever grown anything ( not so much weed ) outdoors you know everything outside wants to eat ,chew or eff up what you are growing . With that said when you see the same thing you grow in the supermarket its almost perfect ,no battle scars. They must put so much pesticide no wonder we see so many illnesses


There's a pest for every plant under the sun.  Those supermarket jobs could also be tunnel grown or dosed to h€ ll and gone with gif


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 16, 2022)

ness said:


> I would collect cans and bottles when I wanted anything it was great bring in cans/bottles and buying your candy or ice cream for the day.  Those were the days 60's.



We did too when we lived in town, but not so much in the country.  Spending money was where you found it, vis a vis mom and dad's outstretched palm.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I would hate them more but I made ten cents a piece picking them off tomato plants when I was a kid.


That reminded me. There was a lady that my momma cleaned house for that paid me .10 each for green frogs to sing in her city lot. We had tons sticking on our windows at night in the country. I remember making quite a bit of cash for a shoebox full…


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2022)

I got 2 cents per pop bottle.  Kept me in flash change


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

pute said:


> I got 2 cents per pop bottle.  Kept me in flash change


Yep, did that too. Was about 4 miles from my house to the country store On a country road, everyone threw their bottles out the window (lazy baskards) but we spent all the money at the store and was loaded down with sweets and soda pop for the walk back home.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

I was cutting lawns with a push mower at 11 and under charging all the old folks homes with big yards . They love me and I they
It was nice to be able to work so hard and not over charge them
Boy was I stupid I was cutting lawns for 2-3 dollars and landscapers were charging like 15-20


----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2022)

I chased snipes with  younger than me teens in the evenings, ... usually the best hunting for them is around any old country cemetery at dusk .. no pay of course but a lot of smiles to be had.


Roster, 2-3 dollars would buy a burger, fries and coke and enough for a movie ticket and bag of popcorn if wanted .. pre 1971



.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 16, 2022)

patwi said:


> I chased snipes with  younger than me teens in the evenings, ... usually the best hunting for them is around any old country cemetery at dusk .. no pay of course but a lot of smiles to be had.
> 
> 
> Roster, 2-3 dollars would buy a burger, fries and coke and enough for a movie ticket and bag of popcorn if wanted .. pre 1971
> ...


Make it stop!  Lord please make it stop.  I don't even know why you want it so windy.  You plan on flying a kite!? My plants are so loose now. I hope they survive.  They have to go through so much,  just to please me.  I mean is that love or what.


----------



## giggy (Jun 16, 2022)

I cut lawns for 5.00. One day my uncles neighbor asked me to mow his. I didn't know it at the time but it was country star gene Watson, before paper roses. The trailer hood behind my peoples house in New caney texas was 5.00 a yard. I stayed busy. The was cigarette,  food, drink and the drive in movie.


----------



## giggy (Jun 16, 2022)

Snipes are some sly little birds.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Make it stop!  Lord please make it stop.  I don't even know why you want it so windy.  You plan on flying a kite!? My plants are so loose now. I hope they survive.  They have to go through so much,  just to please me.  I mean is that love or what.





Beans brother .. red beans .. it's flatulence you're experiencing


----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2022)

giggy said:


> gene Watson .
> .. New caney texas



saw gene at a dive bar in Trinity tx .late 70s .. country bumpkin girls always liked to dance

new caney is 18 miles from me and not country anymore ..



.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 16, 2022)

giggy said:


> I cut lawns for 5.00. One day my uncles neighbor asked me to mow his. I didn't know it at the time but it was country star gene Watson, before paper roses. The trailer hood behind my peoples house in New caney texas was 5.00 a yard. I stayed busy. The was cigarette,  food, drink and the drive in movie.


Sweet dude.   I use to live in kade lakes. Don't think it's very far from there.


----------



## stain (Jun 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 300405
> 
> I named him Tommy


----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Sweet dude.   I use to live in kade lakes. Don't think it's very far from there.


Cade not Kade


----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 300494


yeah, i got his brother


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 16, 2022)

Got the field mowed finally. Hopefully, it's the last time with a 42" deck mower. The tractor place picked up my diesel salad shooter yesterday, and I'm hoping it'll be back in a week or two.
The whole squad (6) of my close air support showed up and stayed for the entire mow. Those guys are a hoot to watch. If I could be reincarnated as a bird, I'd want to be a barn swallow. All they do is play all day. They've got no fear of raptors, as there's no hawk or eagle that could out maneuver them. 
89 degrees out there, but a really nice wind.
Looking forward to a shower and a bowl.


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2022)

giggy said:


> Snipes are some sly little birds.


Nest time you come to Denver Giggy I will take you snipe hunting.  I know a great spot.  I will supply everything.  I am an old pro an this.  I will drop you off and go to the other end of the pasture and wait for you to scare them my way.  It will be a blast.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 16, 2022)

patwi said:


> Cade not Kade


Yes C not K. Learned how to swim in one of those lakes.  Almost drowned actually. Thinking back i can't believe i even swam there.  Fun times though as a kid it was great.  Lot of nasty creatures with a nasty bite. First.. and last time i got bit by a cow ant.  Worst bite ever.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 16, 2022)

pute said:


> I got 2 cents per pop bottle.  Kept me in flash change


Yep, 2 cents for the regular ones and a nickel for the big ones. I also had a paper route that kept me in pocket change and did odd jobs around the subdivision for the old folks, along with selling Grit Christmas cards in season.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> i got bit by a cow ant.  Worst bite ever.



You musta been screwing with it .. they usually go the other way and yeah .. one of the worst stings ever and bastages are hard to kill


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2022)

We had chickens and I told eggs.....50 cents a dozen.  Had about 5  or 6 neighbors I sold to.  Pretty good money for  a 8 year old.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 16, 2022)

patwi said:


> You musta been screwing with it .. they usually go the other way and yeah .. one of the worst stings ever and bastages are hard to kill


I picked one up with leather gloves and watched the size and length of stinger it poked around with and can see why.  We called them Cow Killers.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

pute said:


> We had chickens and I told eggs.....50 cents a dozen.  Had about 5  or 6 neighbors I sold to.  Pretty good money for  a 8 year old.


I had chicken at 12 I built me own coop and 15x30 pen 2x4s and turkey wire , Came out real nice, I too was the egg king of the neighbor hood.
I also made Christmas sprays for the Holidays Made Good Money 
15-25 dollars depending on size and ornaments used to decorate them some spray paint and spray on snow and away we go.
They use to call me MR Money Bags LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

When I moved to Florida for awhile my friend said it was Snowbird season. I said let's go hunting. He laughed his fking ass off and explained to me what a Snowbird was


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 16, 2022)

patwi said:


> You musta been screwing with it .. they usually go the other way and yeah .. one of the worst stings ever and bastages are hard to kill


I stepped on it.  5 years old just walking down a trail barefoot as usual. Scared the shit outta me actually because i thought i got bit by a snake. And when i jumped away i didn't see the snake and the pain was so bad i thought the snake still had a hold on me.  It was a pretty scary moment.  I finally seen the ant walking away.  I knew not to mess with those things. I just didn't see it. Hurt like a son of a ***** though.  I remember my whole foot turned red. I also had a run in with some fire ants in Dimebox trailer park that was quite a moment.  A huge ant colony.  We all knew and were told never to go there but we were just kids.  I was still in diapers. Maybe 3 or 4. I don't have much memory but me and my cousin... of course older.  Always getting me into trouble.  But we thought it would be fun to ride our bigwheel and tricycle over the mounds. Hundreds of anthills like a football field. We knew better.. but  long story short,  my tricycle tipped over right in the middle of that field. All i remember is my mother screaming,  running towards me, then ripping my diaper off and literally throwing me into the shower. Like i can't even recollect one sting. It's funny how the brain works. But yeah,  Texas.  That's a ******* big boy state right there.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

And One Time at Band Camp..............................


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jun 16, 2022)

and what time is it folks...


----------



## stain (Jun 16, 2022)

boo said:


> and what time is it folks...


6:06 [email protected]


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jun 16, 2022)

bite me dough boy...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

boo said:


> and what time is it folks...


NO


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

boo said:


> bite me dough boy...


Boo what the fook is with this dough boy crap


----------



## boo (Jun 16, 2022)

just a term used during WW1 for men serving...justa moniker, nothing more than that...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 16, 2022)

boo said:


> and what time is it folks...


Time for Roster to go nite-nite?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

boo said:


> just a term used during WW1 for men serving...justa moniker, nothing more than that...


I know what a dough boy is I have my uncles helmet with the ding


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Yeah was nice to see you too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 300494


A weed worm?


----------



## giggy (Jun 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Nest time you come to Denver Giggy I will take you snipe hunting.  I know a great spot.  I will supply everything.  I am an old pro an this.  I will drop you off and go to the other end of the pasture and wait for you to scare them my way.  It will be a blast.


Pute that is the same way we told/did to our victims.  There is really a little bird called a snipe.


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2022)

Wilson's Snipe


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2022)

There's actually 26 species of snipes, but none of them are hunted with a flashlight and a sack......


----------



## boo (Jun 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> There's actually 26 species of snipes, but none of them are hunted with a flashlight and a sack......


bwahahahaha...I've been on a snipe hunt as a boy scout...


----------



## giggy (Jun 17, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day, now get your lazy out of bed. Time to wake and bake.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2022)

Is ppl who hunt Snipe called Snippers.


----------



## stain (Jun 17, 2022)

Cig butts with enough for a few more puffs are also called snipes.  For some real fun. Go cow tipping....


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 17, 2022)

Watch the bull, he can get real mean.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> Watch the bull, he can get real mean.


My uncle had a Dairy Farm in West Virgina, and he had one bull you would never mess with, but we did. Bastard got me running across his field when we tried to get to a stream to hunt Crawfish .
My Uncle was close by Thank the Lord , Bull was stomping my azz good.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Thankfully My Unca cut the horn tips 
He bruised me good but never punctured me


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

The old expression
Mess with the Bull ya get his horns


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

me after I have had to much coffee and c99 in the morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> me after I have had to much coffee and c99 in the morning



Good morning big. You do seem to have a lot of energy this morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning big. You do seem to have a lot of energy this morning



good morning SubGirl and yeah , it is a good morning

the Micro dosing of mushrooms are helping me with my attitude and yeah , I feel pretty good this morning , I have already fed and watered the chickens and cats and I’ve watered the garden

i drove by the job site at about 5 this morning and the boss was not there yet so here I am power posting lol!

this hot weather is relentless!

looks like another 10 days of near 100


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> me after I have had to much coffee and c99 in the morning



You found my Chocolatta K cups?


----------



## pute (Jun 17, 2022)

Morning OFC. Heat and smoke alert day here.  I won't be walking today.  Instead laying low and watching golf.
House didn't even cool down last night.....a/c is gonna get a workout.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Heat and smoke alert day here.  I won't be walking today.  Instead laying low and watching golf.
> House didn't even cool down last night.....a/c I'd gonna get a workout.






dang , you are up early eh?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

this is just a post to up the post count so the Mods get paid this month.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this is just a post to up the post count so the Mods get paid this month.


Hippie said he got a nice warm bag of peanuts for all his efforts


----------



## pute (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dang , you are up early eh?


Been up for an hour watching your neferious activities


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jun 17, 2022)

morning all good stuff big


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 300520


We just hung potted plants from ours when not in use.


----------



## pute (Jun 17, 2022)

guerilla1950 said:


> morning all good stuff big


Guerilla, you don't know Big....he is secretly plotting to take over the place...he did the same thing on the Canna Cabana.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning SubGirl and yeah , it is a good morning
> 
> the Micro dosing of mushrooms are helping me with my attitude and yeah , I feel pretty good this morning , I have already fed and watered the chickens and cats and I’ve watered the garden
> 
> ...


Watch yourself on that roof. To hot to be on a hot tin roof for long.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The old expression
> Mess with the Bull ya get his horns


Kinda like this?







bigsur51 said:


> this is just a post to up the post count so the Mods get paid this month.


Must be for first and second chair only. I'm still waiting for my check......


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Guerilla, you don't know Big....he is secretly plotting to take over the place...he did the same thing on the Canna Cabana.


Be very Careful He already has a lot of Minions here
You just may be losing all them peanuts


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Kinda like this?
> View attachment 300551
> 
> 
> Must be for first and second chair only. I'm still waiting for my check......


No That was Me


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Oh My Yes , Big please be careful would not want you to dry out and get root rot


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jun 17, 2022)

OUCH


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2022)

Got the sidewall on the rear right of my FrankenDeere plugged. Wussed out and decided to mow the front and back yard tomorrow. Only gonna be 69 degrees. It's amazing how much a fat boy can sweat in the sun when it's 80 out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got the sidewall on the rear right of my FrankenDeere plugged. Wussed out and decided to mow the front and back yard tomorrow. Only gonna be 69 degrees. It's amazing how much a fat boy can sweat in the sun when it's 80 out.
> 
> View attachment 300601


Always liked fat bastard. 80 deg hippie quit your b-itch'n it's 98 deg here with a feels like 111 deg saying tomorrow we will wake to 60 deg and go to the lower 90's with a feel like lower 90's , to bad I got a funeral to go to.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2022)

Hopper's feelin' his oats today. Great pic, though!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2022)

Why i never.


----------



## ness (Jun 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> When I moved to Florida for awhile my friend said it was Snowbird season. I said let's go hunting. He laughed his fking ass off and explained to me what a Snowbird was



That's to funny WeedHopper hunting snowbirds.  I live in Florida to long I know about snowbirds.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Watch yourself on that roof. To hot to be on a hot tin roof for long.




you got that right SubGirl , it is hotter than a $2 dollar pistol shooting uphill

tin roof indeed


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

guerilla1950 said:


> OUCH



rough crowd sometimes eh


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2022)

Whats the pitch fork for on the roof?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Whats the pitch fork for on the roof?




tearing off the old roof and various other odd jobs


----------



## ness (Jun 17, 2022)

That's ruff big out there in that heat and it sure looks hot out there.  Looks like your half done.  It's 92 feels like 102 it's going to hit 99 later in the week.  TJ did roofing for a living down in Florida.  So happy for retirement.


----------



## ness (Jun 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Whats the pitch fork for on the roof?



That's what I was going to say.


----------



## ness (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> tearing off the old roof and various other odd jobs



Make since now.  

Outside girls were thirty this morning 98 in the grow house.


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 17, 2022)

It’ll be fine.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

ness said:


> That's ruff big out there in that heat and it sure looks hot out there.  Looks like your half done.  It's 92 feels like 102 it's going to hit 99 later in the week.  TJ did roofing for a living down in Florida.  So happy for retirement.



hot indeed!

97 today 

we called it a day about an hour ago and now we are going over to the county seat about 20 miles away to eat some homemade enchiladas at the senior center…

they have an excellent cook in there today


----------



## ness (Jun 17, 2022)

That sounds yummy have fun.  Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the Micro dosing of mushrooms are helping me with my attitude and yeah ,




yeah a friend dropped me a few the other day after I said something to him ..small tops, 7-9 centimeters .. definately not like the 4 -5 inch tops I could pic up in the neighbors pasture in the early 70s but , . I was never microdosing back then


----------



## Patwi (Jun 17, 2022)

W. K. Haselden’s ‘The Pocket Telephone: When Will it Ring?’ was first published in The Mirror on March 1919 



.


----------



## giggy (Jun 17, 2022)

I think we gonna have breakfast for supper tonight. I like that. Right now we have a Hella storm going, nice and dark outside.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 17, 2022)

I've done both. Enjoy yer munch and keep yer head down. All kinds of storms floating around. Been windy as heck all day here.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you got that right SubGirl , it is hotter than a $2 dollar pistol shooting uphill
> 
> tin roof indeed
> 
> ...



Y’all doing a great job. Anyone bringing y’all lemonade?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hot indeed!
> 
> 97 today
> 
> ...


Early bird special


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Early bird special


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Y’all doing a great job. Anyone bringing y’all lemonade?




it was BYOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it was BYOL



I have a couple killer recipes for Jalapeno lemon aid iff'n any of ya'll are interested.  

One simple and really tasty and one complicated, equipment intensive, and even tastier for ya'll gourmets and connoisseurs of the lemon.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I have a couple killer recipes for Jalapeno lemon aid iff'n any of ya'll are interested.
> 
> One simple and really tasty and one complicated, equipment intensive, and even tastier for ya'll gourmets and connoisseurs of the lemon.



im ready. Picked my first  jalapeño today


----------



## boo (Jun 17, 2022)

time for this old goat to hit the sack, spent the day kayaking and have a busy day tomorrow...my big boy dutch is not hungry tonight, he's been lethargic as of late...doesn't seem to have the "spark" he usually has...he mopes around but when I show up he's fine...mebbe gettin old has him wanting to be closer more often...God how I love that beast...nite folks...


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 17, 2022)

boo said:


> time for this old goat to hit the sack, spent the day kayaking and have a busy day tomorrow...my big boy dutch is not hungry tonight, he's been lethargic as of late...doesn't seem to have the "spark" he usually has...he mopes around but when I show up he's fine...mebbe gettin old has him wanting to be closer more often...God how I love that beast...nite folks...


good nite and pat the boy on the head for us!


----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

boo said:


> time for this old goat to hit the sack, spent the day kayaking and have a busy day tomorrow...my big boy dutch is not hungry tonight, he's been lethargic as of late...doesn't seem to have the "spark" he usually has...he mopes around but when I show up he's fine...mebbe gettin old has him wanting to be closer more often...God how I love that beast...nite folks...


he probably missed you while you were out. Hope he’s more chipper today. We all love him too


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2022)

Have fun trooper.  I of to play in the yard.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> im ready. Picked my first  jalapeño todayView attachment 300632


What about that recipe GW?
going to my grandsons graduation today. Would be great in a sippie cup infused with a tincture I think to take along…


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 18, 2022)

Well, damn...

I just noticed on the jar of pills that I must take twice a day for the rest of my life...

...It says, "No Refills"


----------



## giggy (Jun 18, 2022)

Morning everybody, Walt that is the story of my life.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What about that recipe GW?
> going to my grandsons graduation today. Would be great in a sippie cup infused with a tincture I think to take along…


*Easy Jalapeno lemonade recipe *

1.0          The syrup:

(2) cups water
(1) cup sugar
(2)  Large Jalapeno, deseeded and de-ribbed
Stir together and bring up to boil.  Simmer 10 minutes.  Filter and allow to cool to room temperature.  Mix with lemonade.

2.0          The Lemonade:

                2.1          (1 ½) cups of fresh squeezed lemons

                2.2          (4) cups water

                2.3          (3/4 tsp) Fine grained sea salt

*Jalapeno lemonade recipe number two *

The syrup:
(1) cups water
(1) cup sugar
(1) Cup Ethanol
  (1)  Large Jalapeno, deseeded and de-ribbed
Macerate together in a blender on high and let steep 20 minutes.  Filter and distill off the alcohol.  Allow to cool to room temperature before mixing with lemonade.

2.0          The Lemonade:

                2.1          (1 ½) cups of fresh squeezed lemons

                2.2          (4) cups water

                2.3          (3/4 tsp) Fine grained sea salt

Note that the term large is relative and I have used two medium in the place of one large pepper.  I'm guessing one Jalapeno in the last recipe because I used two large Jalapenos last time and liked it but am concerned it might be too hot for some.  A good place to start, because you aren't going to be satisfied with just one batch. 



Unca Walt said:


> Well, damn...
> 
> I just noticed on the jar of pills that I must take twice a day for the rest of my life...
> 
> ...It says, "No Refills"




Ummmmm, how many pills in the jar?


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

PS:  I've also seen a Jalapeno lemonade recipe where they use both Jalapenos and lemon zest in the syrup, but have yet to try it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 300679


Show me your tats!


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jun 18, 2022)

afternoon ur a brave man  wow


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, damn...
> 
> I just noticed on the jar of pills that I must take twice a day for the rest of my life...
> 
> ...It says, "No Refills"


They musta figured one jar was enough.........


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2022)

Afternoon all.  Been putting in Tomato cages.  To fricken hot to be out there.....I should have waited until the clouds moved in.  Done not though....back to golf.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 18, 2022)

68 degrees here with a breeze. Bounced around on the Deere and got the front, side, and back yard done. Took the Frankendeere out and mowed the road ditch that the county hadn't touched since last year. Got 'em both power washed and dried. Time for a shower, bowl, and some conversations with my peeps on here.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> 68 degrees here with a breeze. Bounced around on the Deere and got the front, side, and back yard done. Took the Frankendeere out and mowed the road ditch that the county hadn't touched since last year. Got 'em both power washed and dried. Time for a shower, bowl, and some conversations with my peeps on here.


----------



## boo (Jun 18, 2022)

mebbe we should talk about members with multiple personalities...


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)

yeah .. such a small pot site yet so many interesting personalities ..


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)

.


----------



## boo (Jun 18, 2022)

,


----------



## boo (Jun 18, 2022)

gorilla breath looking for another month and durban poison hybrid getting very sticky...dunno how long that sativa is gonna take to fill out but the gorilla breath has already swollen up...


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)

This dude is only an inch long so I had to grab my camera .. its been hanging out in the open greenhouse 



.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

patwi said:


> This dude is only an inch long so I had to grab my camera .. its been hanging out in the open greenhouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully, he’s a she and will hang out to leave you some babies.


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2022)

patwi said:


> .





patwi said:


> .


What great conversation.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 300690
> View attachment 300691
> gorilla breath looking for another month and durban poison hybrid getting very sticky...dunno how long that sativa is gonna take to fill out but the gorilla breath has already swollen up...


Righteous grow brother!


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Righteous grow brother!


Boo grows gooooood s-hit


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 300690
> View attachment 300691
> gorilla breath looking for another month and durban poison hybrid getting very sticky...dunno how long that sativa is gonna take to fill out but the gorilla breath has already swollen up...


Ummm I think I can smell that fluffy one. Is that the gorilla breath?  You grow some pretty weed boo


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hopefully, he’s a she and will hang out to leave you some babies.



Or lure a male in too so as to have food as well as produce babies.


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Or lure a male in too so as to have food as well as produce babies.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 18, 2022)

patwi said:


> yeah .. such a small pot site yet so many interesting personalities ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 18, 2022)

boo said:


> mebbe we should talk about members with multiple personalities...





patwi said:


> .


..


----------



## boo (Jun 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ummm I think I can smell that fluffy one. Is that the gorilla breath?  You grow some pretty weed boo


yes, gorilla breath is the fluffy one that is covered with white pistils...once the pistils are done blowing up the trichomes will follow...both strains have heavy trichomes but the durban poison has them covering all the fan leaves as well...I've not grown it before so it's all new to me...she seems very happy...both just past 8 weeks of flowering time, the GB always goes long at least 10 weeks but the DP looks pretty close...gotta find the scope, right now I'm winging it...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

boo said:


> yes, gorilla breath is the fluffy one that is covered with white pistils...once the pistils are done blowing up the trichomes will follow...both strains have heavy trichomes but the durban poison has them covering all the fan leaves as well...I've not grown it before so it's all new to me...she seems very happy...both just past 8 weeks of flowering time, the GB always goes long at least 10 weeks but the DP looks pretty close...gotta find the scope, right now I'm winging it...


You need to dress her up for the pageant


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 18, 2022)

My beautiful other half tries to get involved when I take up a new interest, she sent me this. Gotta love her.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 18, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> My beautiful other half tries to get involved when I take up a new interest, she sent me this. Gotta love her.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 300752


Love my roses, gotta split these in the fall to double the width then trellis them up between the three deck polls Going to attempt a 10 ft by 9 ft rose wall. I planted these things 25 years ago they were completely wiped out at one point and came back strong, that's a story for another time.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)

pute said:


> What great conversation.




you shoulda been there .. Tweedledee and Tweedledum were generous as always with their smiles and smoke,  the March Hare produces the hoedown .. a real butterin' the biscuit event


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 18, 2022)

When you wake up with shooting pains in your hand from wrist to mid palm is that arthritis? Carpal tunnel? Old man hand?


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> When you wake up with shooting pains in your hand from wrist to mid palm is that arthritis? Carpal tunnel? Old man hand?



all 3


. life's war wounds and with its ribbons and medals of survival


a lot of stretching helps

.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ummmmm, how many pills in the jar?


All of them.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> When you wake up with shooting pains in your hand from wrist to mid palm is that arthritis? Carpal tunnel? Old man hand?


My thumb joints are going from arthritis and does that.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Boo grows gooooood s-hit


Also spake Zarathustra.


----------



## giggy (Jun 19, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fathers day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 19, 2022)

boo said:


> yes, gorilla breath is the fluffy one that is covered with white pistils...once the pistils are done blowing up the trichomes will follow...both strains have heavy trichomes but the durban poison has them covering all the fan leaves as well...I've not grown it before so it's all new to me...she seems very happy...both just past 8 weeks of flowering time, the GB always goes long at least 10 weeks but the DP looks pretty close...gotta find the scope, right now I'm winging it...


(*snork*) Help out an old guy, willya?  I read the above and scrolled up three times trying to figure out why I do not see any nascent buds.  

I sure can see the fluffy leaves that are loaded with goodness, though.  How does it turn into buds?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 19, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody happy fathers day.


My first son was born on Father's Day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 19, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> When you wake up with shooting pains in your hand from wrist to mid palm is that arthritis? Carpal tunnel? Old man hand?


My guess would be too much range time in the back yard shooting the .44 Magnum...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

Good Morning and Happy Father's Day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Good Morning and Happy Father's Day.



**** , I had no idea…

but I did know it’s Sunday Sunday Sunday!

thrills!
spills!
wall of death!
shake hands with the devil!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

Looks like I will be grilling today. Well at least I will be watching one of my boys grill while I drink beer


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Boo grows gooooood s-hit


Certainly healthy sheet!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looks like I will be grilling today. Well at least I will be watching one of my boys grill while I drink beer


Hee, hee, hee, time to collect on what ya taught um.........................................


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> When you wake up with shooting pains in your hand from wrist to mid palm is that arthritis? Carpal tunnel? Old man hand?


Three Tylenol arthritis pills first thing in the morning helps me. Maybe a little of all three especially if you’ve been using your hands a lot…


----------



## ness (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father Day to all the Dads.  Kick back and enjoy your
 day.

Morning old farts and young farts It's pretty nice out this morning already enjoyed the yard.  Now, I'm getting ready to soak some Bruce Banner Auto Fem beans.  

Happy growing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> (*snork*) Help out an old guy, willya?  I read the above and scrolled up three times trying to figure out why I do not see any nascent buds.
> 
> I sure can see the fluffy leaves that are loaded with goodness, though.  How does it turn into buds?


Yes I wondered too will these buds be larger and less dense?


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2022)

Morning Happy Father's Day to those of us who qualify.  I am going over to my daughter's later for a barbecue.  Will also plant my azz in front of the TV and watch golf.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)

Wake Up Call


----------



## Patwi (Jun 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wake Up Call


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)

patwi said:


>



I feel like dancing


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Three Tylenol arthritis pills first thing in the morning helps me. Maybe a little of all three especially if you’ve been using your hands a lot…


You can take tylenol and ibuprofen at the same time for improved pain relief.  The Tylenol's hardest on the liver and Ibuprofen is hardest on the kidneys, so they don't gang up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I feel like dancing


That's Popcorn Sutton that's dancing. Famous Moonshiner.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What about that recipe GW?
> going to my grandsons graduation today. Would be great in a sippie cup infused with a tincture I think to take along…


You're such a lewd and lascivious Lady .....lol !


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 19, 2022)

boo said:


> mebbe we should talk about members with multiple personalities...


Ask me anything Boo !!


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Or lure a male in too so as to have food as well as produce babies.


worked on me ,back in the 80"s...


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My first son was born on Father's Day.


And with that said ,really your fathers day was  9 months prior..!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Ask me anything Boo !!


Roses are red,
Violets are blue.
I'm schizophrenic, 
and so am I.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Fathers day Folks! 
Have a great day.
Also I wish the same to many ,many men who acted like a Father even though they were not the biological one.
I always liked the Southern way ,where a guy would call someone son when he wasnt his son


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Roses are red,
> Violets are blue.
> I'm schizophrenic,
> and so am I.


Beautiful and deep at the same time....


----------



## boo (Jun 19, 2022)

asking questions to some members here is talking to 6 kids at the same time...you don't know who is gonna answer you...hippie, joe, myself, and a few others ain't right...


joeb631a said:


> Happy Fathers day Folks!
> Have a great day.
> Also I wish the same to many ,many men who acted like a Father even though they were not the biological one.
> I always liked the Southern way ,where a guy would call someone son when he wasnt his son


my adopted daugher is a POS but my grandson is the apple of my eye...I told him our kayak trip friday was my fathers day gift...he's the son I never had...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 19, 2022)

boo said:


> asking questions to some members here is talking to 6 kids at the same time...you don't know who is gonna answer you...hippie, joe, myself, and a few others ain't right...


That's why we all get along. We're all Bozo's on this bus. We all know that life is way too important to take seriously.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 19, 2022)

Last night  a Brother and I went to Riverhead raceway.
We got great parking, and we had a great race to see .
It started with some kids who did a big wheels race.
The second race were the legends and the third was mods.
Then the rain started and that was it .
Cost $30 to watch  30 minutes of racing.
I had looked b4 and the weather app said 2 % chance.
So we did the right thing and hung out in the car ,smoked our cigars and our weed and listened to some  stellar music
It was a good nite
In one scene in the Sopranos ,Tony was getting involved  in a racetrack where Tony's fathers mistress was to be given ownership of a track. They showed the big indian statue in the scene thats there.
I also noticed many families there and fathers holding their sons hands walking in .I also noticed some some men in their 60s waling slow with their Fathers using a walker. Racing in Riverhead  is a family event something the scumbags in politics dont want


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's why we all get along. We're all Bozo's on this bus. We all know that life is way too important to take seriously.


I wish I had Bozo's hair ......


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I wish I had Bozo's hair ......


Handsom bastard, ain't he?


----------



## giggy (Jun 20, 2022)

Morning old farts, time to get the day started.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)

I don't wanna go to work


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I don't wanna go to work


Its a legal holiday , June Nineteeth  Stay Home


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I don't wanna go to work




Gay Pride Month bro , stay home


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You're such a lewd and lascivious Lady .....lol !


It’s been a while since I’ve been to a graduation. Funny, they searched my bag a took out two lighters and threw them in the trash but I managed to get my spiked lemonade into the 2-1/2 hour gig.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jun 20, 2022)

Riverhead raceway has been around for so long .This is what I saw Dads do in the present ,in the past and I hope in the future....


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Happy Moanday.  Another week....back to walking.  I just heard it is a holiday.  Gay pride and Juneteenth all at once....we need an O'l Farts holiday.  Enough said...


----------



## Laid Back Bob (Jun 20, 2022)

I am having a totally weird grow this time. It's my first organic grow. I'm using a super soil mix recipe from the "Rev". It is probably the soil, but some of these would have grown bigger in just coco by now. Most of these are also grown from "free" seeds from retailers. They all seem healthy, but very small for their age.
First pic is a deformed Northern lights, planted after germination, 7 weeks ago. The 2nd is an Amnesia Haze planted 5 weeks ago. And then there is this OG Kush that was planted 7 weeks ago and is in flower already.
I don't know why they are so small or why the OG is flowering.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve been to a graduation. Funny, they searched my bag a took out two lighters and threw them in the trash but I managed to get my spiked lemonade into the 2-1/2 hour gig.



Did you share the lemonade?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Did you share the lemonade?


I did share with the hubby. We both liked it but it turned into car bombs at a shady dark smoking bar later on… still have some left for hair of the dog if I need it. Will make it again for sure next time a bit spicier


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I don't wanna go to work


Hey! Watch the four letter words, OK?


bigsur51 said:


> Gay Pride Month bro , stay home



He knows......


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2022)

Laid Back Bob said:


> I am having a totally weird grow this time. It's my first organic grow. I'm using a super soil mix recipe from the "Rev". It is probably the soil, but some of these would have grown bigger in just coco by now. Most of these are also grown from "free" seeds from retailers. They all seem healthy, but very small for their age.
> First pic is a deformed Northern lights, planted after germination, 7 weeks ago. The 2nd is an Amnesia Haze planted 5 weeks ago. And then there is this OG Kush that was planted 7 weeks ago and is in flower already.
> I don't know why they are so small or why the OG is flowering.


Wow, you have something major wrong.  So, you are in super soil? What else is different?


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hey! Watch the four letter words, OK?
> 
> 
> He knows......
> ...


barf!!!!!


----------



## pute (Jun 20, 2022)

Just got back from a walk at the lake......crowed just like a weekend.....forgot it was a holiday.  Just what are we supposed to celebrate?  Don't know but I am feeling pretty oppressed about now.


----------



## giggy (Jun 20, 2022)

Lunch time and guess who has the munchies.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 20, 2022)

Laid Back Bob said:


> I am having a totally weird grow this time. It's my first organic grow. I'm using a super soil mix recipe from the "Rev". It is probably the soil, but some of these would have grown bigger in just coco by now. Most of these are also grown from "free" seeds from retailers. They all seem healthy, but very small for their age.
> First pic is a deformed Northern lights, planted after germination, 7 weeks ago. The 2nd is an Amnesia Haze planted 5 weeks ago. And then there is this OG Kush that was planted 7 weeks ago and is in flower already.
> I don't know why they are so small or why the OG is flowering.


Something appears seriously wrong.  Tell all


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jun 20, 2022)

is that popcorn dancing  think that's his name


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Just got back from a walk at the lake......crowed just like a weekend.....forgot it was a holiday.  Just what are we supposed to celebrate?  Don't know but I am feeling pretty oppressed about now.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 20, 2022)

guerilla1950 said:


> is that popcorn dancing  think that's his name


Yep ole Popcorn Sutton
He shot himself rather than go to Prison


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

Laid Back Bob said:


> I am having a totally weird grow this time. It's my first organic grow. I'm using a super soil mix recipe from the "Rev". It is probably the soil, but some of these would have grown bigger in just coco by now. Most of these are also grown from "free" seeds from retailers. They all seem healthy, but very small for their age.
> First pic is a deformed Northern lights, planted after germination, 7 weeks ago. The 2nd is an Amnesia Haze planted 5 weeks ago. And then there is this OG Kush that was planted 7 weeks ago and is in flower already.
> I don't know why they are so small or why the OG is flowering.


I see you have a tent. 

What about your light situation 

and what about your nutrients?


----------



## giggy (Jun 20, 2022)

Laid Back Bob said:


> I am having a totally weird grow this time. It's my first organic grow. I'm using a super soil mix recipe from the "Rev". It is probably the soil, but some of these would have grown bigger in just coco by now. Most of these are also grown from "free" seeds from retailers. They all seem healthy, but very small for their age.
> First pic is a deformed Northern lights, planted after germination, 7 weeks ago. The 2nd is an Amnesia Haze planted 5 weeks ago. And then there is this OG Kush that was planted 7 weeks ago and is in flower already.
> I don't know why they are so small or why the OG is flowering.


I have had that happen to me a couple times well at least three times. One was bad soil, plants popped up to about 8" then in flower they only added a inch or two. Smoke was ok. Once cause of not enough light and the last was from over watering. The last two was a beginner in indoor growing. Some call it to much love. Tell us about your lighting and your nutes. I have never heard of Rev recipe super soil, so tell us about it too.


----------



## giggy (Jun 20, 2022)

Little over a hour and a half to go. I'm ready too, already got my bowl packed for qt so I'll be right by 4:20.


----------



## boo (Jun 20, 2022)

happy 420 brother giggy...


----------



## giggy (Jun 20, 2022)

Thank you brother boo. I got one more meeting as master, then I go to secretary. Pray for me.


----------



## Laid Back Bob (Jun 20, 2022)

giggy said:


> I have had that happen to me a couple times well at least three times. One was bad soil, plants popped up to about 8" then in flower they only added a inch or two. Smoke was ok. Once cause of not enough light and the last was from over watering. The last two was a beginner in indoor growing. Some call it to much love. Tell us about your lighting and your nutes. I have never heard of Rev recipe super soil, so tell us about it too.


 The book I got, that was recommended to me, is "True Living Organics" By The Rev. There are way to many ingredients to list, but they are all from natural sources such as manure, bat guano, oyster shells, lime, etc. Using Fox Farms Happy Frog and Ocean mist as the base. Lights are Spiderfarmer LEDs. They are full spectrum. They have given me pretty good grows so far. The evidence is pointing to overwatering. It's just so hard to tell when they are in solo cups because you can feel some water weight, but it feels like it is below the roots. I use no extra nutes, and use R.O. water. I'm trying to keep the heat and humidity in the right zone. I tried putting one of them outside in the sun to see if it perked up, but it didn't. I'm glad I didn't really pay for these seeds. I tend to be impatient, so I'll back off on the watering until they tell me they are thirsty.


----------



## boo (Jun 20, 2022)

overwatering is the biggest mistake growers make, they love their plant to death...if you can't lift the container with just your fingertips they don't need you or your water...plants recover within an hour when dry but the weeks of wet roots kills them...they'll let you know when they want water...


----------



## Laid Back Bob (Jun 20, 2022)

boo said:


> overwatering is the biggest mistake growers make, they love their plant to death...if you can't lift the container with just your fingertips they don't need you or your water...plants recover within an hour when dry but the weeks of wet roots kills them...they'll let you know when they want water...


Exactly. I have been guilty of it before. I always lift the pots to check for weight, I just seem to be having problems with the cups. I'll just have to make sure they are dry before watering. I still don't understand what made that Kush start flowering. It hasn't been stressed as far as I know, and it hasn't seen any 12/12 lighting.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

Laid Back Bob said:


> The book I got, that was recommended to me, is "True Living Organics" By The Rev. There are way to many ingredients to list, but they are all from natural sources such as manure, bat guano, oyster shells, lime, etc. Using Fox Farms Happy Frog and Ocean mist as the base. Lights are Spiderfarmer LEDs. They are full spectrum. They have given me pretty good grows so far. The evidence is pointing to overwatering. It's just so hard to tell when they are in solo cups because you can feel some water weight, but it feels like it is below the roots. I use no extra nutes, and use R.O. water. I'm trying to keep the heat and humidity in the right zone. I tried putting one of them outside in the sun to see if it perked up, but it didn't. I'm glad I didn't really pay for these seeds. I tend to be impatient, so I'll back off on the watering until they tell me they are thirsty.


You got some good drainage holes in the bottom of that cup? Maybe need to make them larger. You will know the difference when they are dry, they are very light.


----------



## boo (Jun 20, 2022)

solo cups will dry out overnight if the humidity is low...mebbe put them under a dome like we do with cuts...the kush was induced to flower, you gotta go back mentlly and try and figure it out...has the light schedule changed, blackouts in the power...they don't just sex for no reason...


----------



## Laid Back Bob (Jun 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You got some good drainage holes in the bottom of that cup? Maybe need to make them larger. You will know the difference when they are dry, they are very light.


I do. I even put "air" holes in the sides of the cup. Maybe they could be bigger though.


----------



## Laid Back Bob (Jun 20, 2022)

boo said:


> solo cups will dry out overnight if the humidity is low...mebbe put them under a dome like we do with cuts...the kush was induced to flower, you gotta go back mentlly and try and figure it out...has the light schedule changed, blackouts in the power...they don't just sex for no reason...


At this stage, I'm trying to keep the humidity higher because I can't control the temperature.  Temp is a little higher than I would like, but not out of the zone. I can't remember anything happening to send her into flower. I suppose the power could have gone out, but none of the others are flowering. Obviousely Something happened. I better look closely for nanners!


----------



## boo (Jun 20, 2022)

learning about pot is a never ending endeavor...when you stop learning or get lax with good habits, that's when it all goes to hell...I don't post pictures of the crap pot I've grown or the failing attempt to try something new...if all else fails and your plants aren't loving you back cut them down, compost them to feed your next grow...I burn them so they don't become evidence...beans are free as are cuts...they come to you as you grow...


----------



## giggy (Jun 20, 2022)

Is it possible the kush is a auto? I've seen kush autos before, they like giving auto's as freebies too.


----------



## Witchking (Jun 20, 2022)

patwi said:


> Been killing red wasps .. hate 'em .. it seems the 90+ F days lately has them out and being abit aggressive ..
> 
> I purposely leave toilet lids up ..


I remember Red Wasps from my time living FLA. Got some savage stings from those fockers as a kid.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 20, 2022)

I hate 'em .. and when the temp rises they get very aggressive ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2022)

giggy said:


> Is it possible the kush is a auto? I've seen kush autos before, they like giving auto's as freebies too.











						OG Kush Autoflowering – Buy OG Kush Auto cannabis seeds
					

We have OG Kush Autoflowering cannabis seeds on sale. You can purchase this high quality automatic cannabis seed that has been tried by thousands of customers, making ...




					www.dinafem.org
				



.









						Original Auto OG Kush
					

Original Auto OG Kush » Cannabis Seeds at North Atlantic Seed Co. » FASTBUDS > ORIGINAL AUTO OG KUSH Description The most powerful autoflower strain from Fast Buds Originals! She is easy to grow making her a wise choice




					northatlanticseed.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

Good morning friends.
happy Summer Solstice 2022  and reveg season for me I think.


----------



## ness (Jun 21, 2022)

Good morning Old Farts.  Another beautiful morning.  So, I'm going out to check on the girls.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 21, 2022)

Good morning my friends ,looks like a beautius day ! enjoy !


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

yesterday was spectacular


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yesterday was spectacular
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't stand there


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yesterday was spectacular
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh give me land ,lotsa land dont fence me in !
What a view


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yesterday was spectacular
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spectacular indeed big. Wow


----------



## pute (Jun 21, 2022)

Half an hour to a Walmart or a grocery store.  Has both advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## ness (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yesterday was spectacular
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful pictures big. Beautiful.  Love the colors.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

ness said:


> Beautiful pictures big. Beautiful.  Love the colors.





looks like something Monet would paint eh


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning friends.
> happy Summer Solstice 2022  and reveg season for me I think.


Tis true!  Solstice party time!   Pardy, pardee, pardee...........................

Time to get mostly naked and do my traditional Summer Solstice parade through the hood wearing a leaf garland in my hair and playing my bamboo flute.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looks like something Monet would paint eh
> 
> 
> View attachment 300961
> View attachment 300962


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looks like something Monet would paint eh
> 
> 
> View attachment 300961
> View attachment 300962


You can certainly see where Monet got his inspiration!


----------



## giggy (Jun 21, 2022)

Morning everybody hit the floor running this morn, starting to slow down now. Gonna be a long hot humid day. Saying the feels like temp will be around 113 deg.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You can certainly see where Monet got his inspiration!




here is my favorite Monet from up in Phantom Canyon , saw some spectacular sunrises up there for a couple years


----------



## ness (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looks like something Monet would paint eh
> 
> 
> View attachment 300961
> View attachment 300962



You take wonderful picture.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

ness said:


> You take wonderful picture.





with these views , it’s easy

just need a good subject


----------



## ness (Jun 21, 2022)

Good day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Half an hour to a Walmart or a grocery store.  Has both advantages and disadvantages.


That's why you stock up once a month, unlike the Old Hen. When Wallyworld is a half mile away and town is 2 miles away, you (she) runs the roads damn near every day. If it was me, I'd hit a store maybe twice a month, maybe less. I'm turning into a hermit in my old age.

Good morning, Old Farts. Big, that's some beautiful scenery. I tend to get a little nervous when I can't see a treeline to retreat to, though.


----------



## Laid Back Bob (Jun 21, 2022)

giggy said:


> Is it possible the kush is a auto? I've seen kush autos before, they like giving auto's as freebies too.


It is VERY possible. I figure that free seeds are worth what you pay for them from a retailer. I'm not sure that the seeds are even what they say they are, let alone photos.


----------



## Laid Back Bob (Jun 21, 2022)

boo said:


> learning about pot is a never ending endeavor...when you stop learning or get lax with good habits, that's when it all goes to ****...I don't post pictures of the crap pot I've grown or the failing attempt to try something new...if all else fails and your plants aren't loving you back cut them down, compost them to feed your next grow...I burn them so they don't become evidence...beans are free as are cuts...they come to you as you grow...


Boo, I agree, and I only posted the pics to see if anyone had experienced this. I had a Laughing Buddah go to seed but tossed them because it gave me a headache.


----------



## giggy (Jun 21, 2022)

Laid Back Bob said:


> It is VERY possible. I figure that free seeds are worth what you pay for them from a retailer. I'm not sure that the seeds are even what they say they are, let alone photos.


I have never had real good luck with the freebies, or the fems or anything else from the stores. However I have been gifted some stellar genes from friends. I do prefer reg photos.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looks like something Monet would paint eh
> 
> 
> View attachment 300961
> View attachment 300962


 Must be outstanding in a thunderstorm ...


----------



## giggy (Jun 21, 2022)

I took down two jaws banana suprise and dried them. Smoke is ok. I pollinated two branches but may have let a little dust get away from me. Found 4 to 5 beans in it. The 4 I took down a couple days ago had the two branches but looks like other parts got it too. So I'll have to make another run with it later and a better grow with it too. I was to crowded with this run. Got some girl scout cookies and something else I can't remember, they should come out by this weekend. Gonna go get me some promix and get away from the happy frog to see if I can get back to good. Now I got to figure out what I want to try next. I hope the jaws banana suprise doesn't turn out to be a nanner suprise.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2022)

Big that is some awesome pictures. Would be great on paintings like Roster did with one of those.


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

do any of you guys remember Pi, a member of the pot community...I think of him as well as Tommy, the pinball wizard often...we've lost many friends online over the last decade plus...just wondering...


----------



## Patwi (Jun 21, 2022)

I remember Pi .. I messaged with him a few times at cc .. he always told me that my info/comedy was not really accepted by some there ..


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

he was a good guy, not too healthy but when you took the time to know him he was nice...I found a plant label stick today with the word genius on it...he gifted me that strain and seeing it brought back memories...many of our friends online have passed, so many I can't remember some of them...my sig line at the cabana had them listed there for all to remember...


----------



## Africanna (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yesterday was spectacular
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful there Big.  Best time of the day are sunsets and sunrises, although sunsets do provide more spectacular colours imo
These were taken a few months ago at a small fishing village not too far from our townhouse


----------



## pute (Jun 21, 2022)

boo said:


> do any of you guys remember Pi, a member of the pot community...I think of him as well as Tommy, the pinball wizard often...we've lost many friends online over the last decade plus...just wondering...


Yup but not in a long time now.


----------



## pute (Jun 21, 2022)

Just gave me an Idea for a thread.


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

I'll post all I can remember pute, 22 years and the details get lost in the fog...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

yeah , the Memorial Thread at TCC had a long list


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

boo said:


> do any of you guys remember Pi, a member of the pot community...I think of him as well as Tommy, the pinball wizard often...we've lost many friends online over the last decade plus...just wondering...




Dana had a page on FB , I think it’s still there but I couldn’t find it


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

I found it a while ago, I knew it was his when I saw the great dane in the pics...dana was a good guy but was fighting his ailments for years...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

boo said:


> I found it a while ago, I knew it was his when I saw the great dane in the pics...dana was a good guy but was fighting his ailments for years...



and his birds

Dana felt bad about leaving his birds behind


----------



## Patwi (Jun 21, 2022)

butcherbob .... is he gone


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

nah, I got his phone number and was lucky enough to have him as a guest here at the swamp...he's still kickin and deserves a phone call from me, it's been a while...


----------



## Witchking (Jun 21, 2022)

patwi said:


> I hate 'em .. and when the temp rises they get very aggressive ..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300943


So funny. Made me laugh  out loud.

Seems weird but your post about Red Wasps took me back to my childhood in Florida. I even looked at pics of them.) Very viseral response. I had two incidents with Red wasps I have never forgotten..Both times got stung like 5 to 6 times, never been stung like that since. Those fockers don't play, when you see the nest rise, you better get the h.ell out of there..QUICK.


----------



## Witchking (Jun 21, 2022)

boo said:


> nah, I got his phone number and was lucky enough to have him as a guest here at the swamp...he's still kickin and deserves a phone call from me, it's been a while...


I think he lives by me but do you think I have ever met him..Nooope. lol


----------



## Patwi (Jun 21, 2022)

Witchking said:


> about Red Wasps .... got stung like 5 to 6 times, never been stung like that since. Those fockers don't play, when you see the nest rise, you better get the h.ell out of there..QUICK.




I was visiting my parents in their cemetery 10 years ago and even though it was a hot summer day and I was wearing a long sleeve white shirt and this big arse red wasp had landed on my shirt and crawled up right sleeve and stung me about 5 times on the inner elbow. .. I hate 'em

I used to live in a ' live and let live' ideology ..... No more


Lilma51 and her traveling salami Yesca



.


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

I called bob about 10 minutes ago and the phone went to voice mail with no options to leave a message...that sounds like bob so we'll see if I get a call back from my number on his phone...
red wasps, I grabbed a c02 cap outside one night many years ago...I felt it vibrate like mad and didn't have a good feeling about it...I dropped it and ran like a madman...it was night so I got my flashlight and geebus, there must have been 50 flying hectically around their home...didn't get tagged which isn't my luck...those little guinea wasps get me, if I don't get to my epipen I'm a gonner...I heard that epinepherine oxidizes after 6 months turning it into adrenichrome...that's the stuff they take from excited kids out of the adrenal gland for old focks like the clintons...hmmm...


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

lilma and yezca, holy mackeral...I remembered when she passed, a sad day...yezca got on my nerves...


----------



## Patwi (Jun 21, 2022)

guinea wasps .. I'm sure they're around here but ... not sure .. i'll google a pic



epinepherine > adrenichrome .. very interesting



I had talked with lilma abit over the years .. she smoke the dreaded menthols at two packs a day ... yeah I think yesca fu.cked with you at times



.


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

lilma sent me a picture of herself way back, she was lonely but sweet as could be...a smoker 'eh, couldn't deal with it...at OG I gave yezca a weeks time out for pissing me off when another mod got on my case as they were friends...I gave that mod time out as well...I called OP to advise him of the shiit that was gonna hit the fan...he happened to be with gypsy and he told me it was ok because I was gonna keep it one way or the other...we had a few chuckles about the situation...good old days...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Beautiful there Big.  Best time of the day are sunsets and sunrises, although sunsets do provide more spectacular colours imo
> These were taken a few months ago at a small fishing village not too far from our townhouseView attachment 300996
> View attachment 300998


Red sky in the morning --
Sailor take warning.

Red sky at night --
Sailor's delight.

As an experienced ocean traveler (I have barfed in both the Pacific and Atlantic Oceans), that ryhme seems to work.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2022)

boo said:


> overwatering is the biggest mistake growers make, they love their plant to death...if you can't lift the container with just your fingertips they don't need you or your water...plants recover within an hour when dry but the weeks of wet roots kills them...they'll let you know when they want water...


I just printed the above out to give to my Beautiful Scottish Witch.  Currently (please don't gag) she considers the "right" amount of water is when there is a puddle in the bottom dish.  TINS.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Don't stand there
> View attachment 300959


That honestly busted me out laughing. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## giggy (Jun 22, 2022)

Morning everybody happy hump day.


----------



## giggy (Jun 22, 2022)

pute said:


>





patwi said:


> butcherbob .... is he gone





boo said:


> nah, I got his phone number and was lucky enough to have him as a guest here at the swamp...he's still kickin and deserves a phone call from me, it's been a while...



Butcher Bob is still active at tcc. Last time I strolled through I saw a post by him.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> I took down two jaws banana suprise and dried them. Smoke is ok. I pollinated two branches but may have let a little dust get away from me. Found 4 to 5 beans in it. The 4 I took down a couple days ago had the two branches but looks like other parts got it too. So I'll have to make another run with it later and a better grow with it too. I was to crowded with this run. Got some girl scout cookies and something else I can't remember, they should come out by this weekend. Gonna go get me some promix and get away from the happy frog to see if I can get back to good. Now I got to figure out what I want to try next. I hope the jaws banana suprise doesn't turn out to be a nanner suprise.


O. My. Gawd. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Again, the Ph.D's go esoteric on their pore ole Unca.  He took down two of sumpin', dried and smoked them... Somehow, he opted into bee form or sumpin', and spilled M&M's all over like that commercial.  

Then he took down 4 sumpin's that had two branches.  If beans means "seeds"... why would the seeds have two branches?  If beans are not seeds... 

O Jeez.  Doesn't matter, I'm as lost as Madonna's Brooklyn accent.


----------



## ness (Jun 22, 2022)

Morning troopers.  I got stung once and it hurt like no other.  Hurt bad.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> Butcher Bob is still active at tcc. Last time I strolled through I saw a post by him.





please say hello to old Bob for me and be sure and invite him over here


----------



## ness (Jun 22, 2022)

Support to hit 110F Friday.  Record breaker.  I'll be right in the house with AC.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 22, 2022)

ness said:


> Support to hit 110F Friday.  Record breaker.  I'll be right in the house with AC.



holy moly!

stay cool and drink lots of water


----------



## ness (Jun 22, 2022)

I will big I got everything I need for about two weeks.  Not going anywhere.  I'll be buzzing away in the house.  Anything needed to do outside will be done in the early morning.


----------



## giggy (Jun 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> O. My. Gawd. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Again, the Ph.D's go esoteric on their pore ole Unca.  He took down two of sumpin', dried and smoked them... Somehow, he opted into bee form or sumpin', and spilled M&M's all over like that commercial.
> 
> Then he took down 4 sumpin's that had two branches.  If beans means "seeds"... why would the seeds have two branches?  If beans are not seeds...
> ...


Walt the strain was made by jaws a up and coming breeder. This strain is called banana suprise. I pollinated two branches to get seed so I would have some seed stock in case it is a keeper. I also got seeds in places i did not pollinate, but could be from when I pollinated that I wasn't careful not to get it anywhere else. Sometimes a plant will herm and make it's own seeds, those you don't want. I'm hoping it was me and not a herm, but I won't know till I grow it again.


----------



## giggy (Jun 22, 2022)

I went a sent Bob a pm and a invite.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> Walt the strain was made by jaws a up and coming breeder. This strain is called banana suprise. I pollinated two branches to get seed so I would have some seed stock in case it is a keeper. I also got seeds in places i did not pollinate, but could be from when I pollinated that I wasn't careful not to get it anywhere else. Sometimes a plant will herm and make it's own seeds, those you don't want. I'm hoping it was me and not a herm, but I won't know till I grow it again.


But what about the seeds with two branches???


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> I went a sent Bob a pm and a invite.


Name I haven't heard in a while.   Hope he stops by.  

Cool morning..... High 40's at sunrise.  Nice day for a walk.   

Brewing tea for the girls.  They love my tea. Be done by 10.

Gotta go and check on things outside.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> O. My. Gawd. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Again, the Ph.D's go esoteric on their pore ole Unca.  He took down two of sumpin', dried and smoked them... Somehow, he opted into bee form or sumpin', and spilled M&M's all over like that commercial. Then he took down 4 sumpin's that had two branches.  If beans means "seeds"... why would the seeds have two branches?  If beans are not seeds...
> O Jeez.  Doesn't matter, I'm as lost as Madonna's Brooklyn accent.



When in Rome.....................  Can an old dog who has so much fun with language, including Cantonese learn a new one?  Maybe research and author another book on the subject.

Imagine the prestige, glory, and bragging rights from a block buster entitled, "Yer Ole Unca Walt's Avuncular Guide to Weedspeak".  It would give you the opportunity to throw in a few cool words of your own, so that they get locked into weed speaks historical vernacular.  



ness said:


> Morning troopers.  I got stung once and it hurt like no other.  Hurt bad.



Been knocked to my knees by a Yellow Jacket Wasp sting on the point of my chin and remember one Hornet sting to the top of my head that was particularly notable.  

In Oklahoma they regularly built nest in the eves, porches, outbuildings equipment, etc. and had to be eradicated.  My last serious sting was a nest of hornets in a stacked rock wall behind a friend's picnic table, as we sat discussing one of their other friends having been stung.  One nailed me in the back, after which I fetched up some hornet spray and eradicated the nest. 

It is remarkable the difference in temperament between European Honeybees eating nectar and carnivorous hornets/wasps.


----------



## giggy (Jun 22, 2022)

Your as dyslexic as I am Walt. It's two branches that I pollinated for seed, not seeds with branches.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

Been covered by bees,,then red wasp, and then black wasp in my life and it hurt like a mother fker. Everyone of those times were from brush hogging propeties. 
Sad thing is on that it takes a few to get the god damn tractor stopped and jump the fk off and run. Although most the time the running was to damn late.
But i was young and making money and didnt mind taking the chances.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> O Jeez.  Doesn't matter, I'm as lost as Madonna's Brooklyn accent.


A Michigan gal that can't pull off a Brooklyn accent? Who'd a thunk it? 


WeedHopper said:


> Been covered by bees,,then red wasp, and then black wasp in my life and it hurt like a mother fker. Everyone of those times were from brush hogging propeties.
> Sad thing is on that it takes a few to get the god damn tractor stopped and jump the fk off and run. Although most the time the running was to damn late.


Dug into a nest of those little green ground bees with a backhoe. Had me stung a dozen times before I could figure out what the heck was going on. Mean little bastards!


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2022)

Walk done.  Time to go down to the grow.


----------



## giggy (Jun 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Been covered by bees,,then red wasp, and then black wasp in my life and it hurt like a mother fker. Everyone of those times were from brush hogging propeties.
> Sad thing is on that it takes a few to get the god damn tractor stopped and jump the fk off and run. Although most the time the running was to damn late.
> But i was young and making money and didnt mind taking the chances.


Man someone else that knows about black wasp, mean buggers just like the reds. Ground hornets some call yellow jackets. The ones we call yellow jackets in texas build a paper nest like the black and red wasp. Then we had ginnie (spelling may be gennie) wasp, nest about 6" round covered by about 100 wasp that are fast and mean. I like the honey wasp, real good honey but you got to be tough to get it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

Yeah the nasty fkers like to build nest in bushes in the fields. When your brush hogging you dont see them until they are kicking your ass. !st time it happened my cousin was driving and i was setting up over the wheel well. We ran into a huge nest of red wasp. They tore our ass up before we could get off the tractor.
They bit me all over my head and body. I looked like i had MONKEY POXS.


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2022)

Taking a break from yard maintenance. Fargin weeds.  They are gonna get sprayed and DIE today.  My eyes are stinging from sweat in them. Cooler day but the humidity  is up.  Nothing like it is for most of ya.  But I am used to it being 20% or less in the middle of the day here. 

We have Yellow Jackets here.  I have those yellow traps set up around the house.  They do a pretty good job of controlling them.  I was hosing down the deck a couple of years ago and two of them came after me.  One stung me 3 times.....the other on only got me once before i cleared out.  Looked under the deck and there was a huge paper nest.....I waited until dusk when the all came home for the night and sprayed with wasp killer....I GOT STUNG BUT THEY ALL DIED.  Basturds. 

I need to finish mowing and spray for weeds.


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2022)

That's a wrap.  Done for the day.  No I didn't pour 200 yards of concrete or  put up a couple of roofs like Big does every day but I did get done what I set out to do today.  Gonna cool down, take a jacuzzi and have a beer and a smoke.


----------



## stain (Jun 22, 2022)

Just adding a little more sunshine to the day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 22, 2022)

I grew a bunch of those one year. I saved the seeds and planted the next two years, but every year they got smaller and smaller. Still pretty, though.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 22, 2022)

I don’t have enough sunshine for those but they are really pretty. I start some every year in Dixie cups tho for the granddaughter to plant in her yard


----------



## giggy (Jun 23, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day eve, let's get the day started.


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

Morning Old Farts Club. Enjoying my coffee and smoke waiting for the sun to raise.


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

Morning giggy the day has started.  It's watering day for the girls.  Just waiting to wake up some more before starting with the list of things to do for the day.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 23, 2022)

Morning you old wind breakers.

Cold and wet in the southern half today - most enjoyable


----------



## stain (Jun 23, 2022)

Pot pen pics


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> When in Rome.....................  Can an old dog who has so much fun with language, including *Cantonese* learn a new one?  Maybe research and author another book on the subject.
> 
> Imagine the prestige, glory, and bragging rights from a block buster entitled, "Yer Ole Unca Walt's Avuncular Guide to Weedspeak".  It would give you the opportunity to throw in a few cool words of your own, so that they get locked into weed speaks historical vernacular.



Cantonese... is so far beyond me as to be impossible to conceive.  Depending on how you define "tone" there are either NINE or "only" SEVEN tones required to communicate.  You literally must _sing_ to speak the language. TINS

Mandarin "only" has four.  BUT!!!!!  Within that four, you can really get hosed up if you are a Big Nose.  Example:  the sound "ma"...  Depending on whether you say it with a descending note, a rising note, a single pitch, with a catch in your voice... That's FOUR, right?

The four definitions for "ma" are:  Mother, [the act of] Cursing, Horse, or on the end makes the previous statement a question. 

So:  "Ni ma ma ma ma?"  =  "Does your (Ni) mother (ma) swear (ma) at a horse (ma) question mark (ma)

Cantonese is _sung_. You must sing it.  Jeez.  I do not know a single word or phrase in Cantonese.  Zerio.

I can speak French:  "oui" <-- That means "us"
Spanish:  "si" <-- That's a big body of water
Japanese:  "Sumomo mo momo, momo mo momo, sumomo mo momo mo momo no uchi" <-- "A Japanese plum is a peach, a peach is also a peach, both Japanese plums and peaches are a kind of peach."  

Just try to say that one fast...


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

Taking of to water the babies.  Have fun.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Old Farts Club. Enjoying my coffee and smoke waiting for the sun to raise.



Hear, hear!  A worthy endeavor at our ages and station in life in retirement.



Africanna said:


> Morning you old wind breakers.



Good morning!  How politically correct of you sir.



Unca Walt said:


> Cantonese... is so far beyond me as to be impossible to conceive.  Depending on how you define "tone" there are either NINE or "only" SEVEN tones required to communicate.
> 
> Mandarin "only" has four.  BUT!!!!!  Within that four, you can really get hosed up if you are a Big Nose.  Example:  the sound "ma"...  Depending on whether you say it with a descending note, a rising note, a single pitch, with a catch in your voice... That's FOUR, right?
> 
> ...



My Japanese is better than my Cantonese, in that I actually made a point to learn some when traveling there visiting my sensei and on business.  Sad to say that in the 44 years since doing so, I can't remember squat, but still have two Japanese dictionaries, as well as one on Essential Kanji.  When there on business, I hired a (pretty) professional translator for all of the business transactions.

I did purchase Janey Chen's A Practical English-Chinese Pronouncing Dictionary (Mandarin and Cantonese) when I was doing business in China and thought I might be visiting.  Not for the business part, but for just general navigating.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 23, 2022)

Now ya got me started on Mandarin...  Us GI's could speak Mandarin and the native Chinese could not understand us even as they stood there listening.  It was called "Temple Street Mandarin".

A couple of examples from 62 years ago:   In Mandarin, the word for "friend" is "pengyou" (pronounced "pung-yo")  The word for ship/boat is "chwan".

So if we said, "pengyou chwan" it meant nothing to a Chinese person.  But we put the words together and get "friendship" <-- see?  "Friend boat?? Wozzat?"

There is no word for yes or no in Mandarin.  Nor for man or woman.  But there is a way to say a negative:  "bu" (boo).  So "hau" (how) being "good", then buhau = bad.  Dung (doong) means "understand".

Now we get deeper into this rare language known only to weirdos:

I'll just cut to the chase and record a statement in TSMandarin:  "A big stone falls in a well."   

This one could be solved by Master Po and his ilk, but I gotta pass the concept along:

What sound does a large stone falling into a well make?  Bu-dung. <-- So you are telling the other person you do not understand.  The sound is onomatopoeia like buzz or meow or boom... the meaning is like the sound.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My Japanese is better than my Cantonese, in that I actually made a point to learn some when traveling there visiting my sensei and on business.  Sad to say that in the 44 years since doing so, I can't remember squat, but still have two Japanese dictionaries, as well as one on Essential Kanji.  When there on business, I hired a (pretty) professional translator for all of the business transactions.


I speak American English, The Queen's English, 'billy, ebonix, and drunk.
I know enough Polish, Spanish, and Italian to get beat up at the UN. Pretty much swear words and phrases only.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 23, 2022)

I've ate a mandarin, even a cantaloupe. .. but never a cumquat


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

patwi said:


> I've ate a mandarin, even a cantaloupe. .. but never a cumquat


I’ve only eaten cumquats to impress friends pretending that they were great. It’s like a tiny orange that you eat peeling and all. They are much better in preserves on toast.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Now ya got me started on Mandarin...  Us GI's could speak Mandarin and the native Chinese could not understand us even as they stood there listening.  It was called "Temple Street Mandarin".
> 
> A couple of examples from 62 years ago:   In Mandarin, the word for "friend" is "pengyou" (pronounced "pung-yo")  The word for ship/boat is "chwan".
> 
> ...



My English/Chinese dictionary has pengyou and chwan, as well as hechi for friendly, but nothing for friendship in Mandarin.  No word for friend or friendship in Cantonese shown at all.

What I found doing business with them is that they are friendly to work with but continue to probe the limits and always want to make up any quality discrepancies on the next order.

Interestingly in Japanese there is no Ellis, so the Kanji name on the back of my kendo and Aikido hakama said Alice.



Hippie420 said:


> I speak American English, The Queen's English, 'billy, ebonix, and drunk. I know enough Polish, Spanish, and Italian to get beat up at the UN. Pretty much swear words and phrases only.



I mostly speak American English with an mild Okie Farm-boy acKCeent, sprinkled with some Ridge-runnah, drunk, and ferrin terms I picked up along the way.  My second wife was Japanese, so Japanese curse words were the first thing that I learned in that language as well.

I picked up some Japanese, Spanish, French, and German doing business in those countries to be polite, but used a professional translator for business and interestingly the Japanese, Mexican, French, and German business folks all spoke good English.  Since I haven't used them since, I have retained virtually none, though might get some right on multiple choice.

What I also note is that despite my profession of convincing folks to sign capital project budgets using the written word and having a high percentile comprehension of the English language as a result at one time, I am losing that too through non use.

Compounding the problem is that most of the people I talk to on a daily basis, including myself can hear for s*it, so I can't wax eloquently anyway and actually communicate.



SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve only eaten cumquats to impress friends pretending that they were great. It’s like a tiny orange that you eat peeling and all. They are much better in preserves on toast.



I've found Cumquats make delicious jam, but that they are highly over rated eating like popcorn or grapes.


----------



## giggy (Jun 23, 2022)

Place is a little slow today


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

You ain't been postin' enough!


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 23, 2022)

Happy Saint Clarence Thomas day


----------



## kevinn (Jun 23, 2022)

I speak southern American !!!


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My English/Chinese dictionary has pengyou and chwan, as well as hechi for friendly, but nothing for friendship in Mandarin.  No word for friend or friendship in Cantonese shown at all.
> 
> What I found doing business with them is that they are friendly to work with but continue to probe the limits and always want to make up any quality discrepancies on the next order.
> 
> ...



Evening Greywolf you have had some interesting venture in your younger year.  The traveling I've done is from ME to FL in a car. 

I wonder what the Mandarin say for marijuana.  We have so many.


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> Place is a little slow today



It's giving me time to catch up.  The heat is tremendous.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

ness said:


> Evening Greywolf you have had some interesting venture in your younger year.  The traveling I've done is from ME to FL in a car.
> 
> I wonder what the Mandarin say for marijuana.  We have so many.


Mā


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

I was born in MA.  But I've been in every State on the East Coast.  Grow up being a Beach Kid.  Love it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

ness said:


> I was born in MA.  But I've been in every State on the East Coast.  Grow up being a Beach Kid.  Love it.


Ha ha no I ment the mandarin say Mā for cannabis

*Má* (Mandarin pronunciation: [mǎ]), a Chinese word for cannabis, is represented by the Han character 麻. The term ma, used to describe medical marijuana by 2700 BCE, is the oldest recorded name for the hemp plant. The word ma has been used to describe the cannabis plant since before the invention of writing five-thousand years ago.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

kevinn said:


> I speak southern American !!!


Yep, I speak fluent 'billy. How ya been, Kevinn? Ain't seen ya here or at Woody's.


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ha ha no I ment the mandarin say Mā for cannabis
> 
> *Má* (Mandarin pronunciation: [mǎ]), a Chinese word for cannabis, is represented by the Han character 麻. The term ma, used to describe medical marijuana by 2700 BCE, is the oldest recorded name for the hemp plant. The word ma has been used to describe the cannabis plant since before the invention of writing five-thousand years ago.



How silly.  Who every banned cannabis doesn't know sht.  Wishing my state get legal soon.


----------



## giggy (Jun 24, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day. Gonna be another hot one today. Got a percentage of rain in the forecast but the weather man said don't look for it.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

mornin'

going to be somewhere around a 100 here for sure , hope you get the rain


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2022)

96 here today

last nights brief storm


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

nice pic


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2022)

got lucky

i had to be quick on the trigger


these are from two days ago


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

beautiful .. good trigger finger


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> beautiful .. good trigger finger





you are up early eh


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

insomnia .. yeah .. it is wot it is ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> insomnia .. yeah .. it is wot it is ..



bummer man

my cure is to get up at 4:30 , stay up all day , no naps , and then  a big hooter and a gin and tonic about 9pm and then bu bye , nightie night for me


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

yeah .. 4;30 is the rooster's call

wife's medical issues creating my blood shot eyes .. surgery next week on her only kidney will help and things should quieten down at night .. it's a stone


----------



## giggy (Jun 24, 2022)

Patwi hope it goes well for her.

Big I like extra dry gin and soda with a twist of lime and some olives.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> got lucky
> 
> i had to be quick on the trigger
> 
> ...


Relaxing view from your place big


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> yeah .. 4;30 is the rooster's call
> 
> wife's medical issues creating my blood shot eyes .. surgery next week on her only kidney will help and things should quieten down at night .. it's a stone


I can relate to that pain. I hope she gets relief soon.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> yeah .. 4;30 is the rooster's call
> 
> wife's medical issues creating my blood shot eyes .. surgery next week on her only kidney will help and things should quieten down at night .. it's a stone


Sending healing thoughts and best wishes brother!  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 24, 2022)

Hope all goes well best wishes


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 24, 2022)

giggy said:


> Patwi hope it goes well for her.
> 
> Big I like extra dry gin and soda with a twist of lime and some olives.


My back let me know that sleep would be fleeting. I'll get some tonight, though. Marijuana & Miller Lite are my sleep aids.

Patwi, best wishes for a quick recovery for your wife.


----------



## ness (Jun 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> yeah .. 4;30 is the rooster's call
> 
> wife's medical issues creating my blood shot eyes .. surgery next week on her only kidney will help and things should quieten down at night .. it's a stone



patwi wishing your wife a fast recovery.  Then you two will be in clowd nine.


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2022)

Morning everyone.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

Good morning Pute and everyone else of course . Gonna be a nice day here sunny and beautiful temps. Plants are happy back outside after their sleepover in the garage while the new doors were installed. they are all in some state of reveg tho but still seem to be loving life anyway. Hope everyone enjoys their fun Friday


----------



## ness (Jun 24, 2022)

Morning old fart troopers.  

I've mess up my computer.  I lost almost all my ions on the desktop and in the start menu.  And that also mean my photo ion and my recovery abilities.  That means I can't post my pictures. And I'm getting ready to pot 3 Bruce Banner's Auto Fem.  My prize for being one of the ones that one the bean contest.


----------



## giggy (Jun 24, 2022)

Ness if I was closer I wood give you a hand on that computer. I do know a few things, after all I slept at a holiday Inn a few weeks back.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> yeah .. 4;30 is the rooster's call
> 
> wife's medical issues creating my blood shot eyes .. surgery next week on her only kidney will help and things should quieten down at night .. it's a stone


Commiseration and good luck to the both of you on the success of the surgery!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 24, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning old fart troopers.
> 
> I've mess up my computer.  I lost almost all my ions on the desktop and in the start menu.  And that also mean my photo ion and my recovery abilities.  That means I can't post my pictures. And I'm getting ready to pot 3 Bruce Banner's Auto Fem.  My prize for being one of the ones that one the bean contest.


I'm marginally computer literate and rely heavily on experts to keep mine and Grayfox's running. 

Most of it is done remotely using Team 8 program.  If you know someone competent who is willing, that is a way to easily enable them making it happen from afar.


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2022)

Late morning check in.  Been busy doing Honey Do's.  Mostly spot cleaning carpets.  Pets!!!   Hot again but clouds and unsettled weather moving in.  Will be a nice break from the heat.  Not much going on today so I am at the mercy of Mrs Pute and her list of things she wants done. .....great!!!


----------



## MJ Passion (Jun 24, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning old fart troopers.
> 
> I've mess up my computer.  I lost almost all my ions on the desktop and in the start menu.  And that also mean my photo ion and my recovery abilities.  That means I can't post my pictures. And I'm getting ready to pot 3 Bruce Banner's Auto Fem.  My prize for being one of the ones that one the bean contest.



Can you check out how to get to where you can reset the computer to a date where everything is working?   I've had to do that once or twice in the back.   It was something like hitting F8 or F12 during start up that brings it up to safe mode and then you can choose to go back in time for the settings and everything reappears.   Do some google search or you tubes, and you may be able to recover what you lost.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Can you check out how to get to where you can reset the computer to a date where everything is working?   I've had to do that once or twice in the back.   It was something like hitting F8 or F12 during start up that brings it up to safe mode and then you can choose to go back in time for the settings and everything reappears.   Do some google search or you tubes, and you may be able to recover what you lost.


Ness Yes this is good info
You need to find out and learn about System Restore points
But you need to be shown how to do it, System Restore will take you back to an earlier date before you had the problem. 
You should create a restore point ever so often so your last point does not take you back too far intime.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ness Yes this is good info
> You need to find out and learn about System Restore points
> But you need to be shown how to do it, System Restore will take you back to an earlier date before you had the problem.
> You should create a restore point ever so often so your last point does not take you back too far intime.


Or, if she's got my kind of luck, she'll wipe her hard drive, the computer will catch fire, and jet planes will fall from the skies.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> yeah .. 4;30 is the rooster's call
> 
> wife's medical issues creating my blood shot eyes .. surgery next week on her only kidney will help and things should quieten down at night .. it's a stone


Hoping all goes well and ends well


----------



## boo (Jun 24, 2022)

I saw stains post about diesel oil and DEF...I got enough oil, DEF, and filters to last me 4 years, $375 for what cost me $200 a year ago...I'm told it's gonna disappear thanks to the current administration...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> I've ate a mandarin, even a cantaloupe. .. but never a cumquat


I went to France and saw "Peach Pousse' " on the menu.  When I ordered it, the waiter was impressed.  He came out with waitress and a bowl of sliced peaches.  The waitress threw her leg up on the table, picked up a peach slice, rubbed it in her crotch and placed it on my dish.

I looked at the waiter and pointed to the peach on the plate and said:

*"I'm not going to eat that peach!"*

The waiter answered:

*"Non, m'sieur... you eat the pousse'!"*


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> yeah .. 4;30 is the rooster's call
> 
> wife's medical issues creating my blood shot eyes .. surgery next week on her only kidney will help and things should quieten down at night .. it's a stone


Oh, damn... That sucks.  Let us know how it comes out.  Really sorry, bro.


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> yeah .. 4;30 is the rooster's call
> 
> wife's medical issues creating my blood shot eyes .. surgery next week on her only kidney will help and things should quieten down at night .. it's a stone


Healing vibes sent


----------



## boo (Jun 24, 2022)

wishing you and your better half the best my friend, call if you feel the need to chat, I'm here for you brother...


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2022)

Afternoon O'l Farts.  Weekend is firing up....I have a feeling things are gonna burn tonight.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

going out to eat real mehican , .. not some franchise crap

thanks for the well wishes for my soul mate, I let her read your posts and she started crying ..

she lost a kidney during chemo .. life huh

.keep your head on a swivel and powder dry for the few months..


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> going out to eat real mehican , .. not some franchise crap
> 
> thanks for the well wishes for my soul mate, I let her read your posts and she started crying ..
> 
> ...


Take good care of your best friend.....we all support you.


----------



## boo (Jun 24, 2022)

talk about life, I saw a vet on the news that was failed by the VA waiting for a replacement kidney, they lost the paperwork and now he's refusing dialysis as a form of protest...what do you think went thru my head...donate one of mine, I'm old and who knows what the expiration date is...after giving it considerable thought I don't think my body would tollerate another major surgery, they kicked my ass good...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)

boo said:


> talk about life, I saw a vet on the news that was failed by the VA waiting for a replacement kidney, they lost the paperwork and now he's refusing dialysis as a form of protest...what do you think went thru my head...donate one of mine, I'm old and who knows what the expiration date is...after giving it considerable thought I don't think my body would tollerate another major surgery, they kicked my ass good...


Admirable thing to do, but it just might take you with it.
I do not think the Doctors would allow you to do it so soon after major surgery.


----------



## boo (Jun 24, 2022)

exactly, I'm just wired a bit different...my liver is end stage and I'd not ask for one being old...a kid wold get way more mileage with one than I...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2022)

patwi said:


> going out to eat real mehican , .. not some franchise crap
> 
> thanks for the well wishes for my soul mate, I let her read your posts and she started crying ..
> 
> ...



we go to a Mexican restaurant about 100 miles south of us that we love , Carmen’s in Las Animas

gawd I am getting hungry just thinking about the place

enjoy


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 24, 2022)

boo said:


> exactly, I'm just wired a bit different...my liver is end stage and I'd not ask for one being old...a kid wold get way more mileage with one than I...


When it comes down to it, we've all got a lot more time behind us than we do in front of us.


----------



## boo (Jun 24, 2022)

agreed, and what time I have in front of me will be thoroughly enjoyed...I'm having way too much fun to be dealing with the doctors again...I told one I plan on outliving him and he said the way I live I probably will...


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2022)

boo said:


> agreed, and what time I have in front of me will be thoroughly enjoyed...I'm having way too much fun to be dealing with the doctors again...I told one I plan on outliving him and he said the way I live I probably will...


Wouldn't surprise me if you do.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ness Yes this is good info
> You need to find out and learn about System Restore points
> But you need to be shown how to do it, System Restore will take you back to an earlier date before you had the problem.
> You should create a restore point ever so often so your last point does not take you back too far intime.


I tried to restore back to a earlier date and it didnt work .
Im still bald ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When it comes down to it, we've all got a lot more time behind us than we do in front of us.




I am looking down the road and I can almost see the end but not quite


by the way , this is the busy hiway in front of our place


----------



## pute (Jun 24, 2022)

Just had a storm move through, her is what it left


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

giggy said:


> Ness if I was closer I wood give you a hand on that computer. I do know a few things, after all I slept at a holiday Inn a few weeks back.



I would gladly except your help but I know it hard to explain in words.  I'll be all right I have a repair man at Anderson's it's like Radio Shack.  I'm just thinking of the cost.  I need him to fine my recovery source.  And my ions on desktop and starter menu. 

Have a wonderful day.  Potted 3 Bruce Banner Auto Fem yesterday.


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Can you check out how to get to where you can reset the computer to a date where everything is working?   I've had to do that once or twice in the back.   It was something like hitting F8 or F12 during start up that brings it up to safe mode and then you can choose to go back in time for the settings and everything reappears.   Do some google search or you tubes, and you may be able to recover what you lost.



MJ Passion I've lost my connection to my reset well it was my recovery start.  But I haven't tried the word reset.  I shall try to see what happens. Thank you.


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

Morning Old Farts Club.  

patwi wishing your wife fast recovery.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 25, 2022)

I found a short clip of @boo 's Dutch back when he was young:


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I tried to restore back to a earlier date and it didnt work .
> Im still bald ....


Look up "Computer Repair".  There will be someone fairly near.  Most will come to you rather than you coming in to them. <-- This, BTW, is a double-win:

The Geek does not have to pay rent for a store -- and pass that rent on to the customer-- as well as making a dime for himself.

His costs are lower, so you get good service cheaper.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I am looking down the road and I can almost see the end but not quite
> by the way , this is the busy hiway in front of our place


Y'all can tell us: 

Them signs -- are they *"Buffalo Crossing"* or *"Dome Ends Here"* warning signs?







Scrolling down... I think I see the line where the Dome ends, with the vertical wall painted up from the join. Notice the higher up the wall you look, the blurrier it gets. Somebody was careless.

Now what do we do about Big?  We can either bring him in from the cold, or have a buffalo eat him. [/sekrit typer OFF]


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Can you check out how to get to where you can reset the computer to a date where everything is working?   I've had to do that once or twice in the back.   It was something like hitting F8 or F12 during start up that brings it up to safe mode and then you can choose to go back in time for the settings and everything reappears.   Do some google search or you tubes, and you may be able to recover what you lost.


Angie is talking about System Restore. You can restore your computer to an earlier date. Which restores it back to where it was before it started messing up. You can find that by going to your control panel.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Y'all can tell us:
> 
> Them signs -- are they *"Buffalo Crossing"* or *"Dome Ends Here"* warning signs?
> 
> ...




one of those signs say Cope , 40 miles

im thinking of putting up a few more signs , one for Hope , and another for Dope


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

O:K I'll go check it out.  If I mess up I'll see you next week sometime.


WeedHopper said:


> Angie is talking about System Restore. You can restore your computer to an earlier date. Which restores it back to where it was before it started messing up. You can find that by going to your control panel.



I screwed up I do not have a reset or recovery date I've delete it somehow

Thank you MJ Passion and Hopper.  It looks like I have to bring it in.  Before I mess it up more.


----------



## giggy (Jun 25, 2022)

morning everybody. i saw dutch in training so no i'll not mess with boo, that is one fine looking dog.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2022)

ness said:


> O:K I'll go check it out.  If I mess up I'll see you next week sometime.
> 
> 
> I screwed up I do not have a reset or recovery date I've delete it somehow
> ...


You can do a refresh. You will lose some Apps but won't lose files,folders or pictures. It just refreshes your computer.
I just had to do that to my Wife's computer because she got a fking Trojan and I it wouldn't boot up.





__





						How to refresh, reset, or restore your Windows 8.1 PC - Microsoft Support
					

Learn how to refresh your Windows 8.1 PC without deleting any of your personal files, reset it to its original condition, or restore it to an earlier point in time.




					support.microsoft.com
				




Something to remember from now on. When your computer is running good,,set a restore point and do that every month.That way next time you have several restore points you can use. Make sure system restore is set to protection and it will also set restore points.


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You can do a refresh. You will lose some Apps but won't lose files,folders or pictures. It just refreshes your computer.
> I just had to do that to my Wife's computer because she got a fking Trojan and I it wouldn't boot up.
> 
> 
> ...



Hopper my refresh, recovery, will not work. The dates are no showing up wear they support to be.  It's like the date never existed at all.  I usely can restory my sytem.  But this time I really f it up.  I better learn from this.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

ness said:


> Hopper my refresh, recovery, will not work. The dates are no showing up wear they support to be.  It's like the date never existed at all.  I usely can restory my sytem.  But this time I really f it up.  I better learn from this.


Good morning Ness. Sorry about your puter problems… I lost all my stuff once, it was a sad day… Hope you figure it all out. I no longer have a computer. I do everything on my iPad and iPhone now. The iPad is easier as I can see a little better. Have a good rest of your day


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

Went to the Dr's Thur. Had my right breast examined because I felt a lump and it is tender.  I am getting a breast x-ray.  Can't think of the word it called it like it just left my mind.  And after that I go to a surgeon.  I don't think it is serious they called it a knot.  I had one on my left breast years ago.  It check out O:K.  Just wait on phone call to set up appointments.


----------



## pute (Jun 25, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Happy Shatterday!  

Cool, overcast and threatening rain.  Gonna be A inside kind of day.  Might get a short walk in in between rain drops.

Damn Ness, computer issues and a knot on your breast. So sorry.  Mrs Pute had breast cancer  a few years back .  She caught it early, stage one so only surgery and radiation....no chemo.  Hope everything turns out for the best.

Speaking of computers, I depend on so many electronic devices I am always chasing a bug somewhere.  If it isn't the phone, desk top or tablet it is my security system, televisions or pared devices.  Then when you call support nobody speaks English.

Just started raining and the first golfers just showed up.....hope they are having fun.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 25, 2022)

Most computers nowadays also come with the ability to reinstall Windows over top of your current operating system. When doing that it should also give you the ability to reinstall Windows without deleting your old files. I've done this before, it's a pain in the ass but sometimes it's necessary.


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Ness. Sorry about your puter problems… I lost all my stuff once, it was a sad day… Hope you figure it all out. I no longer have a computer. I do everything on my iPad and iPhone now. The iPad is easier as I can see a little better. Have a good rest of your day



Thanks SubG I'm having a good day so far.  You to.  I have a dish  Huge Net.  I don't think I can hook up to an iPhone or iPad I do enjoy my desktop.


pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Happy Shatterday!
> 
> Cool, overcast and threatening rain.  Gonna be A inside kind of day.  Might get a short walk in in between rain drops.
> 
> ...



I'm not to worried.  Cancer doesn't run in the family, but I do smoke.


----------



## boo (Jun 25, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning everybody. i saw dutch in training so no i'll not mess with boo, that is one fine looking dog.


morning brother giggy...alas, both dutch and his daddy are getting up there in years...nowadays dutch lives a soft and comfortable life, I coddle him and love on him all the time...he's aged a year in the last 6 months...a warrior in his dotage...GSD's don't do well after 10 years, 11 is a sad time for them and those who love them...he's still got balls to the walls warrior in him, it's just a shorter version of chaos than when he was 2...same here, I'm good for a short burst of chaos but not like years gone bye...nobody expects an old man to do what I do...here's a recent pic of my stud...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 25, 2022)

ness said:


> Went to the Dr's Thur. Had my right breast examined because I felt a lump and it is tender.  I am getting a breast x-ray.  Can't think of the word it called it like it just left my mind.  And after that I go to a surgeon.  I don't think it is serious they called it a knot.  I had one on my left breast years ago.  It check out O:K.  Just wait on phone call to set up appointments.



Sending good thoughts sister!  Grayfox had a benign cyst taken off one of hers, which is more likely to be than a tumor.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 25, 2022)

boo said:


> morning brother giggy...alas, both dutch and his daddy are getting up there in years...nowadays dutch lives a soft and comfortable life, I coddle him and love on him all the time...he's aged a year in the last 6 months...a warrior in his dotage...GSD's don't do well after 10 years, 11 is a sad time for them and those who love them...he's still got balls to the walls warrior in him, it's just a shorter version of chaos than when he was 2...same here, I'm good for a short burst of chaos but not like years gone bye...nobody expects an old man to do what I do...here's a recent pic of my stud...View attachment 301257


Not just another pretty face!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I tried to restore back to a earlier date and it didnt work .
> Im still bald ....


Ya didn't go back far enough. Go back 'til ya get pimples and the hair should be there.


bigsur51 said:


> I am looking down the road and I can almost see the end but not quite
> 
> 
> by the way , this is the busy hiway in front of our place
> ...


Too flat and not enough trees for me, but the solitude is breathtaking. 


ness said:


> I would gladly except your help but I know it hard to explain in words.  I'll be all right I have a repair man at Anderson's it's like Radio Shack.  I'm just thinking of the cost.  I need him to fine my recovery source.  And my ions on desktop and starter menu.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.  Potted 3 Bruce Banner Auto Fem yesterday.


Is your computer a laptop or a tower?


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 25, 2022)

ness said:


> Went to the Dr's Thur. Had my right breast examined because I felt a lump and it is tender.  I am getting a breast x-ray.  Can't think of the word it called it like it just left my mind.  And after that I go to a surgeon.  I don't think it is serious they called it a knot.  I had one on my left breast years ago.  It check out O:K.  Just wait on phone call to set up appointments.


Wish good news Ness for you as well as everyone here...


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 25, 2022)

boo said:


> morning brother giggy...alas, both dutch and his daddy are getting up there in years...nowadays dutch lives a soft and comfortable life, I coddle him and love on him all the time...he's aged a year in the last 6 months...a warrior in his dotage...GSD's don't do well after 10 years, 11 is a sad time for them and those who love them...he's still got balls to the walls warrior in him, it's just a shorter version of chaos than when he was 2...same here, I'm good for a short burst of chaos but not like years gone bye...nobody expects an old man to do what I do...here's a recent pic of my stud...View attachment 301257


Handsome AF he is !


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 25, 2022)

Built this last week, and it turned out so good, I just built another batch. If you do the recipe, don't use quite as much water as it calls for, trust me.


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You can do a refresh. You will lose some Apps but won't lose files,folders or pictures. It just refreshes your computer.
> I just had to do that to my Wife's computer because she got a fking Trojan and I it wouldn't boot up.
> 
> 
> ...



Will do WeedHopper.  I wish I never screwed around with my computer, me bad


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 25, 2022)

Are those tiny holes caused by thrips?  If so,  does anyone have a good remedy?  Preferably an organic way but any way will be a good way.


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

boo said:


> morning brother giggy...alas, both dutch and his daddy are getting up there in years...nowadays dutch lives a soft and comfortable life, I coddle him and love on him all the time...he's aged a year in the last 6 months...a warrior in his dotage...GSD's don't do well after 10 years, 11 is a sad time for them and those who love them...he's still got balls to the walls warrior in him, it's just a shorter version of chaos than when he was 2...same here, I'm good for a short burst of chaos but not like years gone bye...nobody expects an old man to do what I do...here's a recent pic of my stud...View attachment 301257



He's beautiful boo.  What's he garden?


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Wish good news Ness for you as well as everyone here...



Thank you boo, I'm not nerve yet but I will be when I see the surgeon.   Happy I got a Club to hang around in.


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Are those tiny holes caused by thrips?  If so,  does anyone have a good remedy?  Preferably an organic way but any way will be a good way. View attachment 301285



Don't know what to say about them David.  Someone will tune in.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 25, 2022)

ness said:


> Don't know what to say about them David.  Someone will tune in.


Thanks anyways Ness. Good to hear from you again.  I usually use cold pressed neem oil for just about everything,  but I haven't used anything yet.. and of course they take full advantage.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 25, 2022)

pic taken by an old high school bud a few days ago .. his wife just retired as pres of Cochina Community College and this is from their west Texas. ranch ..




.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 25, 2022)

^^^Beautiful. Nature sure can paint.

Finished off a burger cooked on the grill with maple sticks rather than charcoal. Yum. A slice of key lime cheesecake with raspberry preserves and whipped cream filled me up to  the max.


----------



## boo (Jun 25, 2022)

ness said:


> He's beautiful boo.  What's he garden?


he grabs traffic cones when were in town, people tell me he can't take them and I agree, tell him I say as we walk away...
we're here for you darlin, get the check up and do what ya gotta do...life ain't easy, find out what's up and kick it's asss...
patwi, that looks way too pretty to be real, wow...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

patwi said:


> pic taken by an old high school bud a few days ago .. his wife just retired as pres of Cochina Community College and this is from their west Texas. ranch ..
> 
> View attachment 301292
> .


Wow that’s an explosion of beauty


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 25, 2022)

patwi said:


> pic taken by an old high school bud a few days ago .. his wife just retired as pres of Cochina Community College and this is from their west Texas. ranch ..
> 
> View attachment 301292
> .


Are those 4 horses I see coming outta that?


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Beautiful. Nature sure can paint.
> 
> Finished off a burger cooked on the grill with maple sticks rather than charcoal. Yum. A slice of key lime cheesecake with raspberry preserves and whipped cream filled me up to  the max.



Now that's a meal. Cooked with maple sticks yummy.  I watch the cooking show when I can i love the kid cooks.


----------



## boo (Jun 25, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Are those 4 horses I see coming outta that?


were close david dut not yet...the fat lady is gettin on stage but she hasn't sung yet...


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

boo said:


> he grabs traffic cones when were in town, people tell me he can't take them and I agree, tell him I say as we walk away...
> we're here for you darlin, get the check up and do what ya gotta do...life ain't easy, find out what's up and kick it's asss...
> patwi, that looks way too pretty to be real, wow...



That's to funny taking cones.  

Thanks boo.  I'm sure it's nothing.  But I bet they'll want to take it out what ever it is.


----------



## boo (Jun 25, 2022)

just check into it ness, I had no idea I was dying until dutch sniffed out the cancer...if I had ignored his licking my belly I'd have been a gonner...he knows the smell of cancer from when linda died...dogs know...


----------



## ness (Jun 25, 2022)

boo said:


> just check into it ness, I had no idea I was dying until dutch sniffed out the cancer...if I had ignored his licking my belly I'd have been a gonner...he knows the smell of cancer from when linda died...dogs know...



Dogs know, I have seven and no sniffing going on her.  That's a good sign.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Wilson's Snipe


It has quite the pecker


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> There's actually 26 species of snipes, but none of them are hunted with a flashlight and a sack......


Taste like chicken


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I feel like dancing


Hey, that's Boo dancing!!!


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That's Popcorn Sutton that's dancing. Famous Moonshiner.


Clearly from his pic here is is none other than Boo!


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 25, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Are those 4 horses I see coming outta that?


I see a huge guy holding open for us the Bible and he's pointing to a scripture.  See it?  The bottom red is the book,  and his big hands wrapped around it, pointing with his right hand.  Lol.  You can even see him looking down at the book.  Creepy.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Been covered by bees,,then red wasp, and then black wasp in my life and it hurt like a mother fker. Everyone of those times were from brush hogging propeties.
> Sad thing is on that it takes a few to get the god damn tractor stopped and jump the fk off and run. Although most the time the running was to damn late.
> But i was young and making money and didnt mind taking the chances.


Baling hay is like that too. Never sure if those bumble bees came out of the ground or out of the bale. Got nailed a time or two.

Bubba


----------



## Witchking (Jun 25, 2022)

Full day for us today. Day trip to 2 festivals. Was hot as Hades though. Glad to be home and sitting in the AC.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Can you check out how to get to where you can reset the computer to a date where everything is working?   I've had to do that once or twice in the back.   It was something like hitting F8 or F12 during start up that brings it up to safe mode and then you can choose to go back in time for the settings and everything reappears.   Do some google search or you tubes, and you may be able to recover what you lost.


Ive done that with my old computer.  On turn on I tapped  either 8 or 9 repeatedly until that screen came up with a list of options, one is "last known good setup" or something like that.  Sometimes I had to do it more than once.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

ness said:


> Went to the Dr's Thur. Had my right breast examined because I felt a lump and it is tender.  I am getting a breast x-ray.  Can't think of the word it called it like it just left my mind.  And after that I go to a surgeon.  I don't think it is serious they called it a knot.  I had one on my left breast years ago.  It check out O:K.  Just wait on phone call to set up appointments.


Good that you are getting it checked ness. I just went through all that last year turned out to be ok. Hope yours is too but waiting and going thru it all is no fun.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 25, 2022)

boo said:


> just check into it ness, I had no idea I was dying until dutch sniffed out the cancer...if I had ignored his licking my belly I'd have been a gonner...he knows the smell of cancer from when linda died...dogs know...


Our dogs make our lives so much better . We are blessed dogs are in our lives...


----------



## pute (Jun 25, 2022)

Saturday night.....my head is just right.......fishing tomorrow at 4:45....


----------



## boo (Jun 25, 2022)

if any of you ladies need another breast exam let me know, I've been doing it for well over 50 years and I'm cheap...I'm just sayin...


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 25, 2022)

boo said:


> if any of you ladies need another breast exam let me know, I've been doing it for well over 50 years and I'm cheap...I'm just sayin...


I think you would do a great job....


----------



## pute (Jun 25, 2022)

Boo's breast exams take 2 hours


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Boo's breast exams take 2 hours


Per breast or per pair?


----------



## Africanna (Jun 26, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> I see a huge guy holding open for us the Bible and he's pointing to a scripture.  See it?  The bottom red is the book,  and his big hands wrapped around it, pointing with his right hand.  Lol.  You can even see him looking down at the book.  Creepy.


I'll take a few seeds of whatever it was that you smoked


----------



## Africanna (Jun 26, 2022)

Morning aged methane generators.

Got the living/super soil mix done this morning.  Now it can break down further till spring when it'll make acquaintance with some good old sativas


----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)

morning everybody, maybe late evening for africanna. time to wake and bake.


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2022)

Morning off to the lake


----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)

i was gonna say tour up early.


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2022)

Me and Luca brachi sleep with the fishes


----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)

good luck


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2022)

55° windy and light rain this is going to be fun.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Me and Luca brachi sleep with the fishes


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Boo's breast exams take 2 hours


Paging Dr Boo, we need you for 2


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 26, 2022)

Bubba said:


> It has quite the pecker


Shot two of them one day.  We had them for dinner. Half a century ago.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

Africanna said:


> I'll take a few seeds of whatever it was that you smoked


I’ll take a few too. I wanna see all that in the clouds


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Morning old farts. I'm setting in front of a Mexican store waiting for it to open. Got to get some crumbly cheese for breakfast. I would tell you what the wife is making but I can't spell it.


----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)

chilaquiles?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Yep that's it brother. I suck at spelling. Guess I could use my country boy spelling.
Chillikillies


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Fkers open at 7am so it's almost time. I can hear the Mexican music they play so god damn loud I wanna dance. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fkers open at 7am so it's almost time. I can hear the Mexican music they play so god damn loud I wanna dance. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fkers open at 7am so it's almost time. I can hear the Mexican music they play so god damn loud I wanna dance. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good that you are getting it checked ness. I just went through all that last year turned out to be ok. Hope yours is too but waiting and going thru it all is no fun.



Thank you SubG it will.  Did they take yours's out?  My is a little tender.  Isn't when the lump doesn't hurt is when it might be cancer.  I'll find out.  Been under knife to many times.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 26, 2022)

Bubba said:


> It has quite the pecker





Unca Walt said:


> Shot two of them one day.  We had them for dinner.



Ummmm, how did the peckers taste?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

ness said:


> Thank you SubG it will.  Did they take yours's out?  My is a little tender.  Isn't when the lump doesn't hurt is when it might be cancer.  I'll find out.  Been under knife to many times.


Good Luck Ness
My wife had non cancerous cysts removed also, they treat it as could be but the tests revealed benign .
Did they do any Needle aspirations 1st, or are they just going in and cutting them out? My wife wanted them out so they did.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ummmm, how did the peckers taste?


Dang a lot of work for just a little Pecker


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

Fried Pecker


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

Ghana woman calls for DNA test after finding penis-shaped meat in her soup | Metro News


----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Our dogs make our lives so much better . We are blessed dogs are in our lives...



You got that right joe.  My dogs are spoiled.  I'll always have dogs.  
When I was around 8 I was playing with some girlfriends there was three of the neighbor dogs hanging around with us.  After a while the dogs took off.  Not to much time went by and we saw the one dog running fast at us not looking to friendly.  I told my girlfriend to get down she didn't she just stood there crying.  Well, the dog jump on me.  I was so scared.  It was winter so I had a coat on.  My friend went home crying.  I told her to get my mother.  She didn't it just happen that my mom hears her crying and ask where I was.  I guess she pointed or something because my mother picks up a two by four 9 month pregnant and chased the dog away.  Went to the hospital got my shot and dress up my bits (not to bad at all because of coat. After that I didn't leave the house for two weeks until my mom made be.  After a lot of fussing, I agree to go to the store, but my brother had to come with me. 

Just me and my older sister love pets the rest of family doesn't.  So, when I got out on my own, I've had dogs with me for most of my life.  My family couldn't understand why I love dogs after being attack by one.  When I met a new dog I got to say I'll leery until I'm sure the dog like me.  Never had a problem with a dog since.


----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Good Luck Ness
> My wife had non cancerous cysts removed also, they treat it as could be but the tests revealed benign .
> Did they do any Needle aspirations 1st, or are they just going in and cutting them out? My wife wanted them out so they did.



Nothing has taking place yet until I get my mammogram.  And they have not called me to set up appointment.  They are pretty fast on calling.  Maybe Monday.  

pass puff puff pass


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

ness said:


> Thank you SubG it will.  Did they take yours's out?  My is a little tender.  Isn't when the lump doesn't hurt is when it might be cancer.  I'll find out.  Been under knife to many times.


No they didn’t but I had say so about that. They were extremely worried as my mother as well as all the gals in my family have had it so I guess they were assuming there was a problem.  I did not have pain with the lump nor did I find it myself. It was found by my doc during an annual exam. (i told him that I didn’t notice it or feel what he felt or feel anything unusual to me and felt I knew my breasts better than he did). I had two different mammograms and a sonogram all negative and was still sent to a surgeon who did not have a lot of experience with breasts. He was a general surgeon… he talked about taking a sample with a needle but I told him that since all the tests were negative, I didn’t want to take the chance with poking any needle in there (especially from a general surgeon just for GP).  He agreed with me that there was probably no problem and said to just keep an eye out on it. My current regular mammogram was also negative. It’s good that you are getting it checked out tho as they can really do something if caught early. My momma had it in her early 50s and went thru the chemo/radiation treatments which was very hard on her but nipped it in the bud until she had a relaps in her early 80s. her body was not strong enough to do the radiation and chemo again so she’s riding it out taking some therapy for side effects. My best to you but try not to worry as that will only cause more problems for you. They have come a long way nowadays with breast cancer and we have many more tools and know how with it. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2022)

Morning just enjoying this morning before I have to keep busy.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No they didn’t but I had say so about that. They were extremely worried as my mother as well as all the gals in my family have had it so I guess they were assuming there was a problem.  I did not have pain with the lump nor did I find it myself. It was found by my doc during an annual exam. (i told him that I didn’t notice it or feel what he felt or feel anything unusual to me and felt I knew my breasts better than he did). I had two different mammograms and a sonogram all negative and was still sent to a surgeon who did not have a lot of experience with breasts. He was a general surgeon… he talked about taking a sample with a needle but I told him that since all the tests were negative, I didn’t want to take the chance with poking any needle in there (especially from a general surgeon just for GP).  He agreed with me that there was probably no problem and said to just keep an eye out on it. My current regular mammogram was also negative. It’s good that you are getting it checked out tho as they can really do something if caught early. My momma had it in her early 50s and went thru the chemo/radiation treatments which was very hard on her but nipped it in the bud until she had a relaps in her early 80s. her body was not strong enough to do the radiation and chemo again so she’s riding it out taking some therapy for side effects. My best to you but try not to worry as that will only cause more problems for you. They have come a long way nowadays with breast cancer and we have many more tools and know how with it. You are in my thoughts.



Thanks SG.  best to your mom.  Not worried yet.  You guy are the best.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 26, 2022)

ness said:


> You got that right joe.  My dogs are spoiled.  I'll always have dogs.
> When I was around 8 I was playing with some girlfriends there was three of the neighbor dogs hanging around with us.  After a while the dogs took off.  Not to much time went by and we saw the one dog running fast at us not looking to friendly.  I told my girlfriend to get down she didn't she just stood there crying.  Well, the dog jump on me.  I was so scared.  It was winter so I had a coat on.  My friend went home crying.  I told her to get my mother.  She didn't it just happen that my mom hears her crying and ask where I was.  I guess she pointed or something because my mother picks up a two by four 9 month pregnant and chased the dog away.  Went to the hospital got my shot and dress up my bits (not to bad at all because of coat. After that I didn't leave the house for two weeks until my mom made be.  After a lot of fussing, I agree to go to the store, but my brother had to come with me.
> 
> Just me and my older sister love pets the rest of family doesn't.  So, when I got out on my own, I've had dogs with me for most of my life.  My family couldn't understand why I love dogs after being attack by one.  When I met a new dog I got to say I'll leery until I'm sure the dog like me.  Never had a problem with a dog since.



Sad that you got such a poor start with dogs, but good that you have risen above it.  We are kindred spirits, so dogs usually like me and I was an adult before I got my first dog bite, making me less leery, which has gotten me bitten three times, once seriously.

The first was a squatters mixed breed, who was guarding the camper that showed up in the parking lot of a project I was managing.  He warned me to stay away, but I sweet talked him enough to pet him and when I stopped petting him he bit me enough to tear my shirt and make me bleed.

The second was a pit bull guarding a houseboat who warned me and I let him sniff my hand, which he bit and made me bleed.

The third was a complete surprise and most serious.  A friend walked by with his two Rotts on leash, one his old male, and the other his new six-month-old pup.  The old male was struggling to get to me because we are old buds and as I was petting him the pup struggled to get his share of the attention, so I ASSumed that he had the same temperament as all the other Rotts I've known, and petted him with my other hand.

As I was not paying close attention, I missed the signs and he bit through the pad between my hand and thumb in one quick snap.  Off to the emergency ward with that one but am glad to say it hasn't affected how I feel about dog, only encouraged me to pay closer attention with new dogs.

Here is me with my first pup:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

I hope all goes well Ness. My Wife dealt with Vulvar Cancer last yr. It was fking horrible watching her go thru the Radiation and chemotherapy. She was 69. Now she is 70 and  Cancer free. Hers was more like a skin cancer in her private place. They burned her up pretty bad with fking radiation. I felt so bad for her. 
She is one tough cookie. Then again Women are tougher then men when it comes to pain and that's a proven fact. Any man that doesn't think so needs to have a bowling come outta their ass and they will find out real fast why women have the children.
And NO Roster,,, Gerbils don't count.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning old farts. I'm setting in front of a Mexican store waiting for it to open. Got to get some crumbly cheese for breakfast. I would tell you what the wife is making but I can't spell it.


Saw this and thought of you and your lovely wife.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I hope all goes well Ness. My Wife dealt with Vulvar Cancer last yr. It was fking horrible watching her go thru the Radiation and chemotherapy. She was 69. Now she is 70 and  Cancer free. Hers was more like a skin cancer in her private place. They burned her up pretty bad with fking radiation. I felt so bad for her.
> She is one tough cookie. Then again Women are tougher then men when it comes to pain and that's a proven fact. Any man that doesn't think so needs to have a bowling come outta their ass and they will find out real fast why women have the children.
> And NO Roster,,, Gerbils don't count.


Roster is WAY past gerbils. Last I knew, he was using wolverines......


----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I hope all goes well Ness. My Wife dealt with Vulvar Cancer last yr. It was fking horrible watching her go thru the Radiation and chemotherapy. She was 69. Now she is 70 and  Cancer free. Hers was more like a skin cancer in her private place. They burned her up pretty bad with fking radiation. I felt so bad for her.
> She is one tough cookie. Then again Women are tougher then men when it comes to pain and that's a proven fact. Any man that doesn't think so needs to have a bowling come outta their ass and they will find out real fast why women have the children.
> And NO Roster,,, Gerbils don't count.



Thank you Hopper.  Happy to hear your wife overcame Vlvar Cancer, radiation much of been wicked.


----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2022)

Good day


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Yes it was horrible Ness because of the area they radiate. I don't know how she could even walk. She only did the Chemo for a week every day and told them to shove that shit up their asses. She said she truly believes the Chemotherapy would have killed her. What pisses me off is they got rid of the cancer with radiation and didn't even need the god damn chemo poison. Nurse told her that the chemo takes you as close to death as you can get without killing you in order to kill the cancer.
Bet the fkers have a cure but the cure doesn't have enough money in it for Big Pharma.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I hope all goes well Ness. My Wife dealt with Vulvar Cancer last yr. It was fking horrible watching her go thru the Radiation and chemotherapy. She was 69. Now she is 70 and  Cancer free. Hers was more like a skin cancer in her private place. They burned her up pretty bad with fking radiation. I felt so bad for her.
> She is one tough cookie. Then again Women are tougher then men when it comes to pain and that's a proven fact. Any man that doesn't think so needs to have a bowling come outta their ass and they will find out real fast why women have the children.
> And NO Roster,,, Gerbils don't count.


Does she still crave your Rooster


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Saw this and thought of you and your lovely wife.
> View attachment 301326


Its like the scariest ride you have ever been on
never knowing if you will live or die at the end


----------



## boo (Jun 26, 2022)

they say the chemo didn't kill linda but I have a different opinion...it opened the door for the grim reaper...it took all the good parts and left us with what was left...what a sad part of my life...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

boo said:


> they say the chemo didn't kill linda but I have a different opinion...it opened the door for the grim reaper...it took all the good parts and left us with what was left...what a sad part of my life...


So so Sorry Brother  No one deserves what you have had to endure


----------



## boo (Jun 26, 2022)

it's all part of life, we forge on until it's our time...I do appreciate your concern...the last 10 years has been noting short of a giant roller coaster...it's amazing how much strength and resilience one has when needed...


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2022)

Back from fishing.  Good day on the water....a bit chilly and wet but fishing was good.


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2022)

Here is a pic of the lake at 6:00.  Windy cool and not really rain more mist.  Felt like San Fran.  Perfect day for Walleye.  Heavy overcast kept the walleye active late into the morning.  I was dressed for it so Bam!


----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)

glad you had a good day brother.


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2022)

giggy said:


> glad you had a good day brother.


Thanks Giggy.   My azz is dragging now though.  This getting up at 4:30 isn't as easy as it used to be. 

Have starts starting to show roots so I guess I better up-pot them.  Mother nature doesn't wait for anybody.


----------



## boo (Jun 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Thanks Giggy.   My azz is dragging now though.  This getting up at 4:30 isn't as easy as it used to be.
> 
> Have starts starting to show roots so I guess I better up-pot them.  Mother nature doesn't wait for anybody.


neither does the lightning pute, they don't wait for anyone to knock the puck across the blue paint...you guys have a monster team, fast as "lightning"...we're on the hunt for a 3 pete, tonight game should be intense...you should be proud of the av's, they may give you a chance to smoke boo's weed but I'm hoping to be smoking yours...great series 'eh...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

boo said:


> it's all part of life, we forge on until it's our time...I do appreciate your concern...the last 10 years has been noting short of a giant roller coaster...it's amazing how much strength and resilience one has when needed...


Not sure if I could have been as strong as you
I now have more respect for you


----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes it was horrible Ness because of the area they radiate. I don't know how she could even walk. She only did the Chemo for a week every day and told them to shove that shit up their asses. She said she truly believes the Chemotherapy would have killed her. What pisses me off is they got rid of the cancer with radiation and didn't even need the god damn chemo poison. Nurse told her that the chemo takes you as close to death as you can get without killing you in order to kill the cancer.
> Bet the fkers have a cure but the cure doesn't have enough money in it for Big Pharma.





WeedHopper said:


> Yes it was horrible Ness because of the area they radiate. I don't know how she could even walk. She only did the Chemo for a week every day and told them to shove that shit up their asses. She said she truly believes the Chemotherapy would have killed her. What pisses me off is they got rid of the cancer with radiation and didn't even need the god damn chemo poison. Nurse told her that the chemo takes you as close to death as you can get without killing you in order to kill the cancer.
> Bet the fkers have a cure but the cure doesn't have enough money in it for Big Pharma.



That is some scary s.it.  Bless your wife she's a strong woman.  It is also scary to think they do thing they don't have to.  It's a shame people have to be so greedy.  We have to smoke cannabis just to survive this world Koz.  I'll take a puff.


----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2022)

boo said:


> they say the chemo didn't kill linda but I have a different opinion...it opened the door for the grim reaper...it took all the good parts and left us with what was left...what a sad part of my life...



boo I'm sorry you had to go through that time.  That's to heavy.  How are you shrub doing since you planted them?


----------



## pute (Jun 26, 2022)

boo said:


> neither does the lightning pute, they don't wait for anyone to knock the puck across the blue paint...you guys have a monster team, fast as "lightning"...we're on the hunt for a 3 pete, tonight game should be intense...you should be proud of the av's, they may give you a chance to smoke boo's weed but I'm hoping to be smoking yours...great series 'eh...


All I know is it's going to be fun and intense.  Lightning is doing a great job for shutting down the Avs offense at the Lightning Blue line.  Great adjustment on their part.  Stops the Avalanche from bull rushing the goal. That has been the Avs key to victory all year long.


----------



## boo (Jun 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Not sure if I could have been as strong as you
> I now have more respect for you


it's not hard when your life depends on it...my misery came after walking linda to her final day...


ness said:


> boo I'm sorry you had to go through that time.  That's to heavy.  How are you shrub doing since you planted them?


I'm done with the alicasia garden and heading out front to plant the 4 cycads...pics after washing dutch and a shower, in that order...I'm soaking wet but am sucking down lots of water...


pute said:


> All I know is it's going to be fun and intense.  Lightning is doing a great job for shutting down the Avs offense at the Lightning Blue line.  Great adjustment on their part.  Stops the Avalanche from bull rushing the goal. That has been the Avs key to victory all year long.


I sure hope it goes 7 games, both teams are learning each others weaknesses...makar is killing it, did you notice how physical maroon is getting...he's our tough guy...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Does she still crave your Rooster


. 
No god damnit,,She is burnt the fk up
Stick your d.ick in a microwave and let me know how that turns out for ya.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

boo said:


> they say the chemo didn't kill linda but I have a different opinion...it opened the door for the grim reaper...it took all the good parts and left us with what was left...what a sad part of my life...


I totally fking agree my friend. Fkers are slinging poison.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 301331


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Saw this and thought of you and your lovely wife.
> View attachment 301326


Thank you brother.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 26, 2022)

boo said:


> it's all part of life, we forge on until it's our time...I do appreciate your concern...the last 10 years has been noting short of a giant roller coaster...it's amazing how much strength and resilience one has when needed...


I've said it before; you have sand, brother.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I've said it before; you have sand, brother.


I'll bet he's a great dancer and a lot of fun at parties, too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 27, 2022)

My Daddy useta say, "Tough times don't last -- tough men do."


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 27, 2022)

Holy smokes!!  Here is a lady that can fly!  And DANCE!! in the air!!  SOUND up.

Oh... BTW, of _course_ she is a redhead.


----------



## giggy (Jun 27, 2022)

Morning everybody yall stay cool.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ummmm, how did the peckers taste?


May be a question for a different forum...!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My Daddy useta say, "Tough times don't last -- tough men do."





and there are some tough female carbon units out there too


Didn't I make you feel 
Like you were the only man? Well, yeah 
And didn't I give you nearly everything that a woman possibly can? 
Honey, you know I did

And each time I tell myself that I 
Well I think I've had enough 
But well I'm gonna show you, baby 
That a woman can be tough 
I want you to come on, come on, come on, come on and take it


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 301357
> View attachment 301358


is That the actual Happy Frog?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> is That the actual Happy Frog?



An archetype for sure!  Here is Bliss!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody yall stay cool.


No problem! Currently 63 degrees here.


joeb631a said:


> May be a question for a different forum...!


Grinder?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> An archetype for sure!  Here is Bliss!
> 
> View attachment 301360


That is precisely a "schweinehunt" -- a pig-dog.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 27, 2022)

Whenever I'm in a group in a restaurant and there's a wait for a table I always give the name Donner. Then I wait to see how many people stop and look when the hostess calls out 'Donner party'.


----------



## pute (Jun 27, 2022)

Call the airport and ask the to page "MIKE HUNT".


----------



## ness (Jun 27, 2022)

Morning Old Farts Club.  Got to run need to take care of a few things.  Have Fun.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 27, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Old Farts Club.  Got to run need to take care of a few things.  Have Fun.




indeed!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 27, 2022)

Gusto!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 27, 2022)

Style!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 27, 2022)

Oxytocin.........


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gusto!
> 
> View attachment 301371


I think we need a bigger boat....


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> indeed!
> 
> 
> View attachment 301368
> ...


looks like Ann Margret


----------



## pute (Jun 27, 2022)

Harvest time....D-99


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Harvest time....D-99
> 
> View attachment 301378


----------



## Bubba (Jun 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Ummmm, how did the peckers taste?


Like chicken peckers?


----------



## Bubba (Jun 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ghana woman calls for DNA test after finding penis-shaped meat in her soup | Metro News


Pecker soup. It's for dinner!


----------



## Bubba (Jun 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Thanks Giggy.   My azz is dragging now though.  This getting up at 4:30 isn't as easy as it used to be.
> 
> Have starts starting to show roots so I guess I better up-pot them.  Mother nature doesn't wait for anybody.


What do you root in rapid rooters?


----------



## Bubba (Jun 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Call the airport and ask the to page "MIKE HUNT".


I was always partial to "Phil macracken" but that's just me.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Harvest time....D-99
> 
> View attachment 301378


2 more weeks


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 27, 2022)

vicious attack by a pack of dogs ....


----------



## Patwi (Jun 27, 2022)

There used to be a grower on one of the old grow sites years ago that had a pet vulture ..  but this is so much better

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2022)

I've been feeding a baby bird for the last ten days. The Pullet's boyfriend found a nest of three of 'em in a crane at work. He took them home, but lost two of the three. He kept the third alive but with round the clock feedings, he was going to have to take it to work with him and was afraid the air in a graphite plant might hurt the little bugger. Enter the soft hearted, retired old hippie.
Bought a big bag of dried meal worms. I put a few in a small ziplock and add a little water. Scoop 'em up on a spoon and play mama.
The little bugger is thriving. He/she's learning to fly pretty good, too. Wish I knew what the heck it was. It's all dark gray with a mottling of brown going through its wings. Black legs, feet, and beak. 
Went through every bird book I've got. Can't find 'em. Saw one outside my bathroom window, eating the ripe berries off of a tree. Don't know what kind of tree it is, either.


----------



## giggy (Jun 28, 2022)

Morning everybody get your lazy out of bed. I would say burning daylight but not quite yet.


----------



## ness (Jun 28, 2022)

`


pute said:


> Harvest time....D-99
> 
> View attachment 301378



pute your harvest D99?  The hairs look so white or is that trichomes I see.  yummy yummy


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I was always partial to "Phil macracken" but that's just me.



I liked Mike Keister


----------



## ness (Jun 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've been feeding a baby bird for the last ten days. The Pullet's boyfriend found a nest of three of 'em in a crane at work. He took them home, but lost two of the three. He kept the third alive but with round the clock feedings, he was going to have to take it to work with him and was afraid the air in a graphite plant might hurt the little bugger. Enter the soft hearted, retired old hippie.
> Bought a big bag of dried meal worms. I put a few in a small ziplock and add a little water. Scoop 'em up on a spoon and play mama.
> The little bugger is thriving. He/she's learning to fly pretty good, too. Wish I knew what the heck it was. It's all dark gray with a mottling of brown going through its wings. Black legs, feet, and beak.
> Went through every bird book I've got. Can't find 'em. Saw one outside my bathroom window, eating the ripe berries off of a tree. Don't know what kind of tree it is, either.



That's cool Hippie.  Raising the baby young is a gift.  I raised 2 new born kitten in my life time.  Pretty neat. Where is birdy sleeping?  Have fun.


----------



## ness (Jun 28, 2022)

Morning giggy, big.  7:30 here.  Going to get ready to water the girls outside.  Relaxing a little more before I get started.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning giggy, big.  7:30 here.  Going to get ready to water the girls outside.  Relaxing a little more before I get started.





5:40 here , sun just came up , and same thing here , getting ready to water the big garden


----------



## ness (Jun 28, 2022)

I love getting up before the sun.  It's so quiet and peaceful before you know it the birds are chirping.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've been feeding a baby bird for the last ten days. The Pullet's boyfriend found a nest of three of 'em in a crane at work. He took them home, but lost two of the three. He kept the third alive but with round the clock feedings, he was going to have to take it to work with him and was afraid the air in a graphite plant might hurt the little bugger. Enter the soft hearted, retired old hippie.
> Bought a big bag of dried meal worms. I put a few in a small ziplock and add a little water. Scoop 'em up on a spoon and play mama.
> The little bugger is thriving. He/she's learning to fly pretty good, too. Wish I knew what the heck it was. It's all dark gray with a mottling of brown going through its wings. Black legs, feet, and beak.
> Went through every bird book I've got. Can't find 'em. Saw one outside my bathroom window, eating the ripe berries off of a tree. Don't know what kind of tree it is, either.


Kool!  If you will share a picture, maybe someone here knows what it is?

I raised a couple pigeons on earth worms when I was a kid, which I named Bill and George.  I actually started with three squabs, but one got too cold one night and died. 

Bill and George subsequently got together and produced a huge flock of pigeons, much to the chagrin of the local chicken farmer who unwillingly helped feed them.  That was back in the day before trans........................................


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 28, 2022)

it worked then


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Whenever I'm in a group in a restaurant and there's a wait for a table I always give the name Donner. Then I wait to see how many people stop and look when the hostess calls out 'Donner party'.


We were in a restaurant and they kept calling out malarky party of 12


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 28, 2022)

While we are on the subject... great folks here get this promise from me:

If I ever win the Lottery, rest assured _nobody around me will be poor_ -- and I mean that.

I'm going to move to a rich neighborhood.


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2022)

ness said:


> `
> 
> 
> pute your harvest D99?  The hairs look so white or is that trichomes I see.  yummy yummy


Frosty lady.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

Hey guys go look at the last post on the misfits thread. Hurry...................


----------



## Bubba (Jun 28, 2022)

patwi said:


> There used to be a grower on one of the old grow sites years ago that had a pet vulture ..  but this is so much better
> 
> .



I bet hippie can do that with his birds?


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2022)

Later I will be harvesting another plant....Gold Digger this time.  Nice break after this one.

Latest round of cuts are showing roots...the perpetual grow goes on....and on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

Hey guys go look at the last post on the misfits thread. Hurry...................


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 28, 2022)

ness said:


> That's cool Hippie.  Raising the baby young is a gift.  I raised 2 new born kitten in my life time.  Pretty neat. Where is birdy sleeping?  Have fun.


They had him/her in a box with a pillow case for it to hunker down in. I left it that way for a few days, and then I got a spare little birdcage to stick it in. I put it on the kitchen counter (high enough to keep the cats away) and in front of a southern facing window. The bird is happily enjoying the view. When I let 'em out to eat, it flies pretty good, too. Not real good on the landings yet, but he's working on it.
I'll try to snap a pic, but the little bugger is like a ferret on meth.


----------



## giggy (Jun 28, 2022)

Lunch time here. A bowl and Mexican with sweet tea.


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2022)

When I was a young lad the future was Friday night....now this comes to mind.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 28, 2022)

pute said:


> When I was a young lad the future was Friday night....now this comes to mind.


Just think how quiet it will be and all the sleep you missed caught up on .


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 28, 2022)

I just worry my wife will rent 3 giant dumpsters and throw out all my cool sheit


----------



## boo (Jun 28, 2022)

good night roster...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I just worry my wife will rent 3 giant dumpsters and throw out all my cool sheit


You won't care.


----------



## boo (Jun 28, 2022)

neither will she...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Later I will be harvesting another plant....Gold Digger this time.  Nice break after this one.
> 
> Latest round of cuts are showing roots...the perpetual grow goes on....and on.


D'ya HAVE to rub it in?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 29, 2022)

This is a special taxi on a ring road around a city in Germany.  No helmets, no special gear... just a _special_ taxi driver (sometimes with just one hand).

There is a small screen in the upper right showing the road

The reactions of his passenger will make everyone here smile broadly, and the fast drivers here will do knee-slaps.  Guaranteed.


----------



## giggy (Jun 29, 2022)

Morning everybody happy hump day. Got a sawbones visit today and another one tomorrow.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

Good morning 

biscuits and gravy at the Senior Center this morning , I get to hang out with some of the locals and chop it up

some cool stories from some of the farmers who farm 100 square mile tracts that their grandparents used to work

the local dry land wheat harvest looks weak , only 10-12 bushels and acre

but if ya are farming 64,000 acres who cares


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This is a special taxi on a ring road around a city in Germany.  No helmets, no special gear... just a _special_ taxi driver (sometimes with just one hand).
> 
> There is a small screen in the upper right showing the road
> 
> The reactions of his passenger will make everyone here smile broadly, and the fast drivers here will do knee-slaps.  Guaranteed.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 29, 2022)

Be there or be square!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Be there or be square!
> 
> View attachment 301570




please bring me back a Mars Bar


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2022)

Gonna be a hot sumbitch today.  Back is telling me not to do whatever I did yesterday again. Other than that things are great.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 29, 2022)

for those that have been owned by a pet .. mine was German Sheps


----------



## ness (Jun 29, 2022)

patwi said:


> for those that have been owned by a pet .. mine was German Sheps


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2022)

No walk....to hot.


----------



## ness (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jun 29, 2022)

Morning Old Farts busy day in the kitchen today.  Enjoy


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2022)

My dog is my best and most loyal friend.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 29, 2022)

pute said:


> My dog is my best and most loyal friend.


My wife is mine. The two dogs I've got love me, but they really love the girls more. Last dog I had that showed no favoritism between the three of us was Sharkey. Damn good dog.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My wife is mine. The two dogs I've got love me, but they really love the girls more. Last dog I had that showed no favoritism between the three of us was Sharkey. Damn good dog.


I prefer a family dog that Loves everyone
I would be sad for my dog if he as mine alone and something happened to me.
I had dogs in the past that only I could handle


----------



## Africanna (Jun 29, 2022)

pute said:


> When I was a young lad the future was Friday night....now this comes to mind.


Dead right


----------



## Africanna (Jun 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My wife is mine. The two dogs I've got love me, but they really love the girls more. Last dog I had that showed no favoritism between the three of us was Sharkey. Damn good dog.


Damned traitors too at times


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

pute said:


> No walk....to hot.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> biscuits and gravy at the Senior Center this morning , I get to hang out with some of the locals and chop it up
> 
> ...


That's true there big but a farmer is always looking for the best harvest possible


----------



## Africanna (Jun 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



I can fully identify.  Spent 10 years of my life living my first passion - driving ships and had no concern for what happened on the family property.  Then I got a bit older


----------



## Africanna (Jun 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> please bring me back a Mars Bar


Just be sure not to eat it _"al la Mick Jagger" _- or should that be the other way round?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

Africanna said:


> That's true there big but a farmer is always looking for the best harvest possible





as much as I respect farmers and ranchers , there are a few rotten apples in the bunch

for example , I know for a fact that some farmers deliberately under plant their fields and then file crop insurance failure and get a fat check from the gubmint

in reality , those farmers feel like they have been ripped off by a corrupt gubmint so they don’t see anything wrong with getting some of their tax money back

i can relate to that


----------



## Africanna (Jun 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> as much as I respect farmers and ranchers , there are a few rotten apples in the bunch
> 
> for example , I know for a fact that some farmers deliberately under plant their fields and then file crop insurance failure and get a fat check from the gubmint
> 
> ...


I've no doubt that happens.

However, today there are so many ways and means that insurance companies can check for that kind of fraud - remember, the last thing they want to do is pay.  Shark vs shark


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My wife is mine. The two dogs I've got love me, but they really love the girls more. Last dog I had that showed no favoritism between the three of us was Sharkey. Damn good dog.


I never argue with my dog.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> please bring me back a Mars Bar



OK, I'll even assign Miss Layla guard duty on your bar in case I get distracted.








ness said:


> Morning Old Farts busy day in the kitchen today.  Enjoy



And a good morning to you as well my dear!



Hippie420 said:


> My wife is mine. The two dogs I've got love me, but they really love the girls more. Last dog I had that showed no favoritism between the three of us was Sharkey. Damn good dog.





RosterMan said:


> I prefer a family dog that Loves everyone
> I would be sad for my dog if he as mine alone and something happened to me.
> I had dogs in the past that only I could handle



German Shepherds are typically wary of strangers but love their families.  Grayfox swears all our dogs love me best, but I don't see it that way.  I see them as loving us both but recognizing the order of things.  They mind me better because they simply recognize me as the alpha leader and I spend more time training them.

We've rescued four German Shepherds that were considered incorrigible for one reason or another and they all adjust to both new names and ownership without missing a stride, as well as stopped being a problem child.  They are quick studies and willing to do their part, as well as the extra mile as required. 

While our pups may be my very best friend in the morning when we most often do our walks, come mealtime Grayfox is most special, as well in the evening when she most frequently walks our pups.  

They also recognizing a pecking order, as well as the proper order and schedule of things.  For instance, Layla wakes me up every morning with an nuzzle, snuggle, whimpers, and groans, yet waits for Grayfox to get up on her own schedule.  

I don't feed her or anything then or do anything special and after waking me up and sharing a love in, she will often go back to sleep herself.  She learned that trick herself.

When we're traveling abroad, we hire someone to house and pet sit, so that the critters disruption is minimized.  We put Heidi Ho in a premium kennel one time, and I never ever want a dog to be that glad to see me ever again. 

We introduce the pups to anyone new first, making sure they have treats so that the pups can tell they are upstanding citizens.  The pups have never given any of them a problem, yet if the same person comes to the door when we are there, they are not allowed to cross the threshold without being the pup being told to let them, even with treats.

After we bought the house we are in in about 1985, we had painters redo the insides, and when they arrived every morning Heidi Ho blocked them at the door until instructed to let them pass, and then still watched over them closely, so that if they moved too fast, she barked at them.  Once we left however, she stopped barking at them and took a nap with them working around her. 

She was protecting us, not the house............................


----------



## Bubba (Jun 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> as much as I respect farmers and ranchers , there are a few rotten apples in the bunch
> 
> for example , I know for a fact that some farmers deliberately under plant their fields and then file crop insurance failure and get a fat check from the gubmint
> 
> ...


Like tobacco subsidies. Pay them not to grow.

Bubba


----------



## kevinn (Jun 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> OK, I'll even assign Miss Layla guard duty on your bar in case I get distracted.
> 
> View attachment 301582
> 
> ...




The 1st time I brought my puppy to an upscale kennel with common playground and pool, when we came to get her she ran out and greeted me and, while I was paying, she turned around and went back in.  Was having way to much fun to go home.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 29, 2022)

kevinn said:


> The 1st time I brought my puppy to an upscale kennel with common playground and pool, when we came to get her she ran out and greeted me and, while I was paying, she turned around and went back in.  Was having way to much fun to go home.



Yeah, this "premium" kennel was on Sauvie's Island on the river, where the dogs got to play together and swim but also had group walks every day. Sounded good on paper and extra bucks for the extra attention, but we wanted her to have a good time.  Instead, she felt abandoned....................

We didn't have the same issue the next time when we left her at home with a sitter.


----------



## boo (Jun 29, 2022)

question, I'm in need to garden netting to support some crazy tall colas and was thinking of some kind of netting like scrog growing but I need the nets up around 5'...any suggestions will be gladly considered...


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2022)

Sounds like a good problem to have Boo....ha ha.


----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Like tobacco subsidies. Pay them not to grow.
> 
> Bubba


I wish somebody would pay me not to grow.....How Much?


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 29, 2022)

boo said:


> question, I'm in need to garden netting to support some crazy tall colas and was thinking of some kind of netting like scrog growing but I need the nets up around 5'...any suggestions will be gladly considered...


perhaps get 4) 6foot chicken wire stakes the green kind which you may have already


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

boo said:


> question, I'm in need to garden netting to support some crazy tall colas and was thinking of some kind of netting like scrog growing but I need the nets up around 5'...any suggestions will be gladly considered...





funny you should ask cause mine just came today

i wanted something more than 4 ft wide

so I got the 6 1/2 feet wide x 100 ft long , couple rolls outta do my garden

Garden care - Trellis Netting & Plant Support - Page 1 - GroIndoor.com


----------



## boo (Jun 29, 2022)

got plenty of stakes joe, don't wanna put any more in  the pot...I found some 4" square netting online and will have it tomorrow...I've got 12 6' stakes in each pot with a wire around the perimiter and the problem is all the center colas...last time I used horizontal stakes the snagged the other plants when putting them back in the tents...did I say how close I am to tearing down all 4 tents and going back to growing in an open room...you can't get around big plants in tents and taking them out for maintenance is a bother I don't need...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 29, 2022)

I’d make me a cool one outta some of that bamboo boo


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 29, 2022)

That brings up an interesting question.  How does wild marijuana grow without the buds ending up on the ground.  I am sure everybody here uses some sort of way to support the weight of the bud's.

How in the world does a 10' tall plant not fall over from the weight of it's flowers.  Do large plants get that woody and can stpport the branches. 

I guess if you grow 100% Indica.....can ya tell I'm stoned?


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 29, 2022)

boo said:


> got plenty of stakes joe, don't wanna put any more in  the pot...I found some 4" square netting online and will have it tomorrow...I've got 12 6' stakes in each pot with a wire around the perimiter and the problem is all the center colas...last time I used horizontal stakes the snagged the other plants when putting them back in the tents...did I say how close I am to tearing down all 4 tents and going back to growing in an open room...you can't get around big plants in tents and taking them out for maintenance is a bother I don't need...


roger that


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

pute said:


> That brings up an interesting question.  How does wild marijuana grow without the buds ending up on the ground.  I am sure everybody here uses some sort of way to support the weight of the bud's.
> 
> How in the world does a 10' tall plant not fall over from the weight of it's flowers.  Do large plants get that woody and can stpport the branches.
> 
> I guess if you grow 100% Indica.....can ya tell I'm stoned?




they just fall over on their own , I’ve seen some messed up outdoor plants that looked like toast but kept on ticking to produce flowers and or seeds

the genetic code to survive and propagate itself is mighty strong in cannabis , the plant amazes me!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 301622







Black Betty blam ba lam?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Black Betty blam ba lam?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jun 29, 2022)

that's when men were men roster...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

that is what my dad did for a living when I was born

gandydancer for the Union Pacific and worked the line between Milford and Delta Utah


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 29, 2022)

pute said:


> That brings up an interesting question.  How does wild marijuana grow without the buds ending up on the ground.  I am sure everybody here uses some sort of way to support the weight of the bud's.
> 
> How in the world does a 10' tall plant not fall over from the weight of it's flowers.  Do large plants get that woody and can stpport the branches.
> 
> I guess if you grow 100% Indica.....can ya tell I'm stoned?


I've never seen a land race strain with huge kolas.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2022)

Well MySonTheGenius flew in to visit for Father's Day and is staying a coupla days.  It turned out this was a very well-timed visit:

The Beautiful Witch had gotten me a total whizzer of a game camera to put in the back yard to see what goes on in the dark.

BZZZZZZZZZTTT

Game cameras have changed slightly in the last 25 years (last time I had a game camera, it was coal-fired, and had a crank). 

The destructions that came with this new-gen, satellite-connected magic lantern were ambiguous, arcane, complicated, confusing, cryptic, opaque, and recondite.  Possibly occult.

In sum, I got it out of the box OK... but progress had stopped right there.  First off, it required me to scan the square squiggle thing with my fargin phone.  My phone is a fargin land line.  Looks like a bitchin' problem, donnit?

But it went _way_ down from there.  Apparently, I was susposed to set up an account somewhere called Spypoint (camera company site).  How to do this was not mentioned.

It turns out the concept (when Scooter 'splained it to me) was that every time the camera tooken a pic, it would send it to your phone via your account at the Spypoint nexus.  Aha.

Annnnd... When I pointed out the slight difficulty of how I would not be using HIS phone while he was back in Oregon, and that is the phone that was used to follow the destructions (unscrutable, enigmatic)...

That's when I had the IDEA!!  What a concept (I oughta tell the stupid bastages at the camera company -- it'd double their sales).

"Scooter:  I have my own wi-fi, right?  Can you rig my 'puter so I have an icon that just pulls up my daily pictures?"

So he did.  Took him (genius IQ, if I never mentioned it before) two full hours.  This moanin' I pulled up the pictures taken during the night:

One ring-tailed cat, one bobcat being watched by the pussycat, a really chubby mama possum, and either a raccoon and cat facing off, or two raccoons.  <-- The pics are horribobble becuz I had just laid the camera on the grass facing a bit of chicken leftover about ten feet away.  So all the pictures (31 yikes!) are sooper bright at short range blanking out the action in the distance.

That's OK, this was just a test.   I'm gonna make a setup so I can run it at night only.  During the day, the activity back there is pandemonium with wildies -- the camera would go nuts taking pics of birds and squiddels. 

It has a fargin solar charger built in to it. <-- Amazing.  So I can leave it out in the Floriduh sun to get it full of cramps and jolts to take a blue gazillion pics each night of the Sneakydicker Wildlife Promenade.

I am rather perturbed at the feral cat out there.  Peafowl babies make a tasty snack, and they do not breed often, since they live so long.  If it is savvy enough to only show up at night, it is safe from me.  Otherwise, it will join its cousins.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've never seen a land race strain with huge kolas.


Quite correct.
Unlike modern cultivars, they have learned to adapt to the challenges of their conditions and this allows them to grow and survive in a way that is very different to the stuff that we grow.
Some of the few and true landrace strains that are grown in very rural parts of SA can reach heights of 7ft tall but never produce huge heavy colas like we know at home. That includes areas that get very little rain and areas that are wet and humid in the grow season.
Many of the Strainhunters documentaries bear testimony to this


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Frosty lady.


Yabbut... ness wuz talkin' about the buds...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



That wuz beautiful.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> please bring me back a Mars Bar


I got to touch a moon rock.  TINS


----------



## ness (Jun 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well MySonTheGenius flew in to visit for Father's Day and is staying a coupla days.  It turned out this was a very well-timed visit:
> 
> The Beautiful Witch had gotten me a total whizzer of a game camera to put in the back yard to see what goes on in the dark.
> 
> ...



Pretty neat Unca I would love seeing what happens at night here in my yard.  Do you keep any weed plants outside?  
Have fun with your new whizzer of a game camar.  It's going to be very interesting to see what going on at night.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

Which is better for ever 2 weeks apps for prevention
I have heard people stopped using Capt Jacks Deadbug is this true?
Or I have Monterey

*Monterey LG6150 Garden Insect Spray, Insecticide & Pesticide with Spinosad Concentrate, 16 oz*
But its 3 yrs old  Time for a new bottle I guess LOL

This is what I was using on my outdoor plants 1 app ever 2 weeks 
Monterey LG6332 Bacillus Thuringiensis (B.t.) Worm & Caterpillar Killer Insecticide/Pesticide Treatment Concentrate, 16oz

I know @BigSur uses something else starts with a P


----------



## ness (Jun 30, 2022)

Morning it's going to be a peaceful day for me.  Beautiful morning here.☁


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've never seen a land race strain with huge kolas.


A kin to Native American Indian women and small tits


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A kin to Native American Indian women and small tits


Quality over volume.............


----------



## Africanna (Jun 30, 2022)

boo said:


> that's when men were men roster...


Now women are also men


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Yabbut... ness wuz talkin' about the buds...


So was I


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

Morning OFC. power went out for about an hour last night.  Spending my morning resetting clocks and timers.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 30, 2022)

ness said:


> Pretty neat Unca I would love seeing what happens at night here in my yard.  *Do you keep any weed plants outside? *
> Have fun with your new whizzer of a game camar.  It's going to be very interesting to see what going on at night.


Gawd luv yer bones, ness.  I have planted a thousand seeds over the last half-century.  I entered my supreme achievement weed plant into the Bud Of The Month thing...

My whole best plant ever was 8" high, with a stem the thickness of a #2 pencil lead (not the pencil, just the lead) and six (or was it eight?) yellow leaves.  Something ate it.  And the roots.

It wasn't me.

And something ate my ONE peach on my Christmas present peach tree.  Right next to where my one ever weed had been growing...

But we will see what happens tonight.  I tied the camera to a plastic lattice-sided carton, and aimed it toward the center of last night's activity. It is out there now, charging up unnecessarily but for free with the solar panel.

When it gets dark, I'll go out and turn it on.  Any time sooner, and I would have 1000 pictures of all kindsa birdies and stuff that I can see anytime.

AH.  One last thing:  Scooter is visiting for a coupla more days.  So he was having coffee and I was having mango tea the moanin' when there was a ginormous THUMP!! THUMP!! on my roof.

Sounded like a paratrooper landing on the roof.  Or mebbe a football team...

Scooter spilled some of his coffee and said, "What the hell was that?"

*Me:*  "That was Fancy Pants.  There will be a different, discordant THUMP! in a minute or so."

Sho 'nuff, came a loud clang-crash.  I explained that was Fancy Pants getting up on my fireplace chimney cover.  The humongumous birdie could barely fit on it, and when he landed on my roof, he always tried moving to the higher chimney top.

I fargin love this place.


----------



## giggy (Jul 1, 2022)

At after hours this morn. Coughing up a little blood this morn, other wise feeling fine.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)

giggy said:


> At after hours this morn. Coughing up a little blood this morn, other wise feeling fine.


Giggy do you know why this is happening, not a good sign if it is from lungs


----------



## Africanna (Jul 1, 2022)

giggy said:


> At after hours this morn. Coughing up a little blood this morn, other wise feeling fine.


Get well there Gig ✌


----------



## Laid Back Bob (Jul 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A kin to Native American Indian women and small tits


Thems is the best!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2022)

^^^Yup. Love them itty bitty ones.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Yup. Love them itty bitty ones.


Im president of the itty bitty titty committee


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)

More than a mouthful is a waste


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> More than a mouthful is a waste


Don't you wish they felt the same way?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Don't you wish they felt the same way?


----------



## giggy (Jul 1, 2022)

Back from the sawbones. I'm 61 and never had pneumonia in my life till now. Ain't life grand.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)

giggy said:


> Back from the sawbones. I'm 61 and never had pneumonia in my life till now. Ain't life grand.


 Be careful at our age it can get bad quick
Speedy recovery Brother


----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2022)

rest up man


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive done tattoos with just 2 needles tied together with sewing thread and ink of course.



I tattooed my initials on my left arm in Junior high using a compass, thread, and Indian ink.



RosterMan said:


> Im president of the itty bitty titty committee



I'm president of nice titty committee, regardless of size, but I've found that the larger ones tend to lose their nice shape and are a waste unless you're nursing.



giggy said:


> Back from the sawbones. I'm 61 and never had pneumonia in my life till now. Ain't life grand.



Good luck with your pneumonia brother!  Rest up sounds like a good idea!


----------



## boo (Jul 1, 2022)

speaking of growing, I used my first netting to cover my plants today...once I figured out how to unroll the mesh I felt like a fisherman with his cast net...so far they seem to work great, a bunch of tall anchor stakes and it's off to the races...I've got another snocaine that's getting quite tall and needs center support...pneumonia sucks brother giggy, the best you can do is rest...


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2022)

giggy said:


> Back from the sawbones. I'm 61 and never had pneumonia in my life till now. Ain't life grand.


Get better my friend.


----------



## pute (Jul 1, 2022)

Looks like she can gobble the goop


----------



## boo (Jul 1, 2022)

I mean really...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2022)

Interesting sports fact


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

My dog cant lick his balls,,they are gone.


----------



## giggy (Jul 2, 2022)

Morning everybody time to get the day started. Feeling better then I did last night. We caught it early so I hope it keeps getting better. Got a scratchy throat and a dry cough this morn so we will see.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My dog cant lick his balls,,they are gone.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 2, 2022)

morning giggy

here is to a better day


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 2, 2022)

@giggy  pneumonia Is no joke try to get some rest and good luck with shaking it friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

Love ya brother Ziggy. Get plenty rest and chill the fk out. Drink lots of fluids and stay hydrated. If you have any hydrocodone it will help stop the coughing brother. Codeine helps block the signal that makes you cough.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Love ya brother Ziggy. Get plenty rest and chill the fk out. Drink lots of fluids and stay hydrated. If you have any hydrocodone it will help stop the coughing brother. Codeine helps block the signal that makes you cough.


See if your Doc will fill a scrip for cough syrup with Hydrocodone


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My dog cant lick his balls,,they are gone.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2022)

Morning OFC. Happy Shatterday.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2022)

Another $820 million going to Ukraine... while Americans continue to suffer... why should I continue to pay my taxes? Happy 4th


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 2, 2022)

patwi said:


> Another $820 million going to Ukraine... while Americans continue to suffer... why should I continue to pay my taxes? Happy 4th






because if you don’t pay your taxes , like on your property , on your car , on your food and gas , they will come and take it away from you

you will have nothing and you will like it is the Davos Agenda


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 2, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 301852


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> because if you don’t pay your taxes , like on your property , on your car , on your food and gas , they will come and take it away from you
> 
> you will have nothing and you will like it is the Davos Agenda


Was not there a Giant Tea Party once due to this?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Was not there a Giant Tea Party once due to this?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2022)

Tight rope walking this morning.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)

Dingleberry wrong thread


----------



## OGKushman (Jul 2, 2022)

Ready set fight!


----------



## Africanna (Jul 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 301876
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301875


Story of the planet


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Tight rope walking this morning.


yup but nobody really crossed the line.  Somebody will here in a second.....best stand guard Hippie.


----------



## pute (Jul 2, 2022)

Happy 4th of July Weekend.  I am an American Patriot and I believe in the Flag and our National Symbol Of Freedom.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)

pute said:


> yup but nobody really crossed the line.  Somebody will here in a second.....best stand guard Hippie.


Hippie saves the day again


----------



## boo (Jul 2, 2022)

what a dumb asss...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)

Reminds me when Fauci threw the 1st pitch at the ball game


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2022)

pute said:


> yup but nobody really crossed the line.  Somebody will here in a second.....best stand guard Hippie.


Just tryin' to avoid avalanches, boss!


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jul 2, 2022)

Is this powdery mildew


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2022)

Doesn't look like any I've ever seen. Any time I had it, it was buried inside the buds.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jul 2, 2022)

It's on a few plants. It's almost pattern like.  Odd.


----------



## boo (Jul 2, 2022)

it sure looks like it david...spray the plants with oxidate 2.0...follow the directions as it's potent stuff and can burn skin when not diluted...


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 301874


Sad I can only give it one Heart like ! 
OUTSTANDING


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



I simply love that song...


----------



## Africanna (Jul 3, 2022)

Wishing all on here that belong in the US an enjoyable weekend - enjoy the 4th as I celebrate my birthday with you


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jul 3, 2022)

boo said:


> it sure looks like it david...spray the plants with oxidate 2.0...follow the directions as it's potent stuff and can burn skin when not diluted...


Sounds like some good stuff. 
 Pretty pricey but I know how hard powdery mildew can be to get rid of.  My ladies are well worth it. Thank you.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 3, 2022)

Well, Scooter (MySonTheDoctor <-- Always one word -- old jewish joke) is going back to Oregon tomorrow.  Dunno if this is the last time I will ever see him.   

So I am gonna bring out the cannon and use some of my powder for a Fambly Pre-Fourth.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 3, 2022)

@boo ought be trainin' Dutch to do this trick:


----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)

morning everybody, happy 4th july eve.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2022)

good morning 

time to water the garden and lawn

temps near 100 the next 10 days

it is on like donkey Kong inna gadda di vida baby!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

My fking water bill has been kicking my ass.


----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)

i grew out some expert gorilla, and that stuff was harsh. a buddy gifted me some gorilla glue 4, two reasons i'll never grow it again, one this she-it is so harsh you can't hardly smoke it, two it hermed at the end. i may not dry and cure the best but this is bad. i'm glad they are the last but i'm guessing it got to my girl scout cookies too.  time to clean up and start over.  now i got to decide what i want next, problem is i grow in 2 small areas and most everything i have stock of in leaning to the sativa side. i will let yall know.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My fking water bill has been kicking my ass.




that is why you still work and make the big bucks

just got my water bill , $80 bucks ain’t to bad

electric bill was $30 bucks , trash pickup was $14 and natural gas bill was $25 

the cost of living out on the High Plains ain’t bad


----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)

my power bill is hardly ever below 500.00, water around 60.00 and that is just the beginning.


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2022)

Haven't got it yet but I know I used over 25,000 gallons and that will cost me $170.  Electric with my grow lights, fans exc plus keeping the house cool will run $225 at least.  And to quote giggy.   "That's just the beginning".


----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)

my place is all electric. my grow is in a out building with heat and a/c. even if everything is shut down out there my power bill is still 450.00 or better. i have had em over 600.00.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Haven't got it yet but I know I used over 25,000 gallons and that will cost me $170.  Electric with my grow lights, fans exc plus keeping the house cool will run $225 at least.  And to quote giggy.   "That's just the beginning".


I just had to refill our pool with that much water


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2022)

I had a pool for years...18,000 gal.  16 x 32....yours must be 20 x40.  I will never have one again...to much work.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

Mine is an above ground 16ft round pool 4ft deep.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

pute said:


> I had a pool for years...18,000 gal.  16 x 32....yours must be 20 x40.  I will never have one again...to much work.


Had it for over 30yrs , The wife got her dream pool 1 yr after we moved in the house 
Of course my dream Truck had to be put on hold a few years .
But I did everything after the pool was in place , I built a giant deck around it and landscaped it beautifully . My wife is still Happy. 
She has been it once so far this year LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

Having a Pilot Lic and doing short hops made a lot in the early 90's


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Mine is an above ground 16ft round pool 4ft deep.


Mine was in ground.  8 ft deep on the deep end. Vinyl.   Miracle I didn't break my neck on the diving board.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 3, 2022)

giggy said:


> my place is all electric. my grow is in a out building with heat and a/c. even if everything is shut down out there my power bill is still 450.00 or better. i have had em over 600.00.


And I thought Long Island was bad..


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, Scooter (MySonTheDoctor <-- Always one word -- old jewish joke) is going back to Oregon tomorrow.  Dunno if this is the last time I will ever see him.
> 
> So I am gonna bring out the cannon and use some of my powder for a Fambly Pre-Fourth.


You'll be dancing on my grave, Walter. You've got lots 'o time, and your boy will be back. I'd bet the farm on it.


giggy said:


> i grew out some expert gorilla, and that stuff was harsh. a buddy gifted me some gorilla glue 4, two reasons i'll never grow it again, one this she-it is so harsh you can't hardly smoke it, two it hermed at the end. i may not dry and cure the best but this is bad. i'm glad they are the last but i'm guessing it got to my girl scout cookies too.  time to clean up and start over.  now i got to decide what i want next, problem is i grow in 2 small areas and most everything i have stock of in leaning to the sativa side. i will let yall know.


I'd put it on a long time cure. Bet that'll mellow it out.


RosterMan said:


> Had it for over 30yrs , The wife got her dream pool 1 yr after we moved in the house
> Of course my dream Truck had to be put on hold a few years .
> But I did everything after the pool was in place , I built a giant deck around it and landscaped it beautifully . My wife is still Happy.
> She has been it once so far this year LOL


Bait her close to the edge and push her ass in!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You'll be dancing on my grave, Walter. You've got lots 'o time, and your boy will be back. I'd bet the farm on it.
> 
> I'd put it on a long time cure. Bet that'll mellow it out.
> 
> Bait her close to the edge and push her ass in!


I don't blame her the water has been cold so far this yr, I have gone in almost everyday since the new liner went in 2 weeks ago. the 1st day was Cold , water was just from the tap. Burrrrrrrrrrrrr............


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Mine was in ground.  8 ft deep on the deep end. Vinyl.   Miracle I didn't break my neck on the diving board.


Yeah I had a kidney shaped in ground pool for yrs in my last house. Fking pain in my ass. I rented a jack hammer and filled it in and covered it up. No more pool chemicals.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I had a kidney shaped in ground pool for yrs in my last house. Fking pain in my ass. I rented a jack hammer and filled it in and covered it up. No more pool chemicals.


I would do the same . I kills me to open and close the darn thing
Then to maintain and Vac and do chemicals . I beat my head into a wall every night


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

Oh and then come here to be beaten ever more


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2022)

In Michigan, you just don't have that many days you can use 'em. I always thought that, given enough play money, I'd get one of those fiberglass in ground pools, a small one, and build a geodesic dome over it so I could heat it and swim year 'round. It would keep the leaves outta it, too.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I would do the same . I kills me to open and close the darn thing
> Then to maintain and Vac and do chemicals . I beat my head into a wall every night


Mine I had to drain, clean and paint every other yr because of my neighbors god damn tree stained the go out of it


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that is why you still work and make the big bucks
> 
> just got my water bill , $80 bucks ain’t to bad
> 
> ...



They kill us here adding huge sewer charges to the water bill, whether you vent it to sewer or not.

We used the public pool a lot growing up in Oklahoma and going through all the Red Cross swimming programs.  I love water and life guarded there my last summer, where I was responsible for maintaining the pool.  That was enough to convince me that a home pool would not be a good thang for me.

Fortuitously my BIL and SIL have a pool, which we can use when we have a hankering.  Watching him maintain it has been a good reminder for me why I shouldn't have one, and when it does actually get hot here, we have pristine snow melt streams rivers to cool off in that we don't have to maintain, making white water boating a popular sport.

Also good for finding your one point!   My Aikido group visited a 37F snow melt mountain waterfall every January and stood under it until we were able to return our attention from the top of our head to our one point a couple of inches below our navels and regained our center, at which point we would immediately stop shaking.


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2022)

Trimming....and my back is yelling at me.  I played to hard yesterday.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jul 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> They kill us here adding huge sewer charges to the water bill, whether you vent it to sewer or not.
> 
> We used the public pool a lot growing up in Oklahoma and going through all the Red Cross swimming programs.  I love water and life guarded there my last summer, where I was responsible for maintaining the pool.  That was enough to convince me that a home pool would not be a good thang for me.
> 
> ...


Lol..."they kill us here with huge sewer charges to the bill... we use the public pool"


----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Lol..."they kill us here with huge sewer charges to the bill... we use the public pool"


Really, our sewer bill is next to nothing.


----------



## boo (Jul 3, 2022)

my lift station and septic system costs me nada...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2022)

boo said:


> my lift station and septic system costs me nada...



ditto




" I love the smell of napalm in the morning ".. I made a concocktion to help burn up two elm trees I cut down a month ago. They're trash trees being so fragile in bad weather that birds and squirrels will not nest in them ..


.Be safe and enjoy life


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 4, 2022)

Jesus.  I've never seen "Apocalypse Now".  That video -- I could only watch to 2:45 before I shut it off, wondering how anyone could go to that shite for entertainment.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 4, 2022)

My cannon ate a tad over $10 worth of powder.  As luck would have it, we had a lovely multiplier:  The air was dead still.

So whut? you chillun say?

Waal, Pilgrims, Ah'll tellya, uh-hunh_ [J. Wayne clearly ON]._..

Only fired it twicet; seems that you could not see 100 feet in any direction after the second shot because of the white smoke.

Oh.  And smoke, like fog, echoes sound.  So the second shot was about twice as loud as the first for two reasons:  Barrel was heated up, and the smoke wall was reflecting.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jesus.  I've never seen "Apocalypse Now".  That video -- I could only watch to 2:45 before I shut it off, wondering how anyone could go to that shite for entertainment.




I saw it once when it first came out ... just like I did with the Exorcist, Top Gun, Guns of Naverone, Saving Private Ryan, the Sons of Katie Elder , .. with Star Wars it took 5 years before I watched the first movie .. just schtick 


.


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday America!  Today is me and Mrs Putes Anniversary.  48 years ago today we were married in her Aunt's back yard about 5 miles north of here.  

I get to spend the first part of the day trimming and host a barbecue this afternoon.  No day off for me on this holiday.  Some how have to find the time to balance my check book, get propane, run to the liquor store and walk the dog. 

Stay cool and stay safe...gonna be a hot one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2022)

What Would Jimi do ?


.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2022)

The only mask any red-blooded American should be called to wear for the safety of others and our country.  Happy 4th of July. God bless our Air Force. 


.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 4, 2022)

That you Patwi


----------



## Patwi (Jul 4, 2022)

America is the Greatest country in the world. And I’m blessed and proud to be an American.


----------



## giggy (Jul 4, 2022)

morning, been online for awhile and just remembered i didn't post.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 4, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning, been online for awhile and just remembered i didn't post.


I hope your feeling better today gig


----------



## giggy (Jul 4, 2022)

feeling a lot better, cough is now mostly dry. ready for some brisket.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 4, 2022)

I'll be glad when this little bugger is ready to head out into the big world. I'm really getting sick of chewing up the damned worms, and his beak's gotten my lips raw.





That's my daughter's hand for all you appendage freaks.


----------



## Africanna (Jul 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll be glad when this little bugger is ready to head out into the big world. I'm really getting sick of chewing up the damned worms, and his beak's gotten my lips raw.
> View attachment 302095
> 
> 
> That's my daughter's hand for all you appendage freaks.


Nice one there H.  What goes around comes around


----------



## Africanna (Jul 4, 2022)

giggy said:


> feeling a lot better, cough is now mostly dry. ready for some brisket.


Sounds like progress.  Glad for you.  Enjoy the dinner


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll be glad when this little bugger is ready to head out into the big world. I'm really getting sick of chewing up the damned worms, and his beak's gotten my lips raw.
> View attachment 302095
> 
> 
> That's my daughter's hand for all you appendage freaks.


Awe, you’re  his mommy


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2022)

Trimming.......


----------



## boo (Jul 4, 2022)

mucking out the hot tub after 2 years of dormancy...way too many frogs for my liking...


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2022)

Ain't gonna finish trimming....gotta start getting ready for a small gathering later.   Damnit... always more to do than this o'l man can do.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 4, 2022)

Parade shooting… suspect at large.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 4, 2022)

You talking about the one in Illinois, or was there another one?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Awe, you’re  his mommy


You know I was kidding about chewing up his worm and mouth feeding him, right? 
It is gonna hurt to hand him back to the Pullet's boyfriend, but that was the deal. If it was up to me, I'd wait 'til I get him eating on his own and turn him loose here at the ranch.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You talking about the one in Illinois, or was there another one?


No that one, just turned on the tube…


----------



## Mutlley (Jul 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Happy Birthday America!  Today is me and Mrs Putes Anniversary.  48 years ago today we were married in her Aunt's back yard about 5 miles north of here.
> 
> I get to spend the first part of the day trimming and host a barbecue this afternoon.  No day off for me on this holiday.  Some how have to find the time to balance my check book, get propane, run to the liquor store and walk the dog.
> 
> Stay cool and stay safe...gonna be a hot one.


Happy Anniversary Pute an Mrs. Pute


----------



## pute (Jul 4, 2022)

Thank you Mutley but after 30 of them it is pretty much another day.  Thinking I need to do something special on our 50th.  Maybe go to Sonic for dinner.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Thank you Mutley but after 30 of them it is pretty much another day.  Thinking I need to do something special on our 50th.  Maybe go to Sonic for dinner.


I think I remember our 50th.  It wuz back in... lessee...

1999.  OH MY!! _LAST CENTURY_!! 

That is probably close to the last time we did it standing up in a hammock.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Thank you Mutley but after 30 of them it is pretty much another day.  Thinking I need to do something special on our 50th.  Maybe go to Sonic for dinner.


Start saving now and buy her a tank of gas.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I just liked hippie chicks. Those gals were fun, knew what they wanted, and knew how to please.  ☮



The 60's and 70's were good times!  Gawd bless those gals with healthy appetites!!



pute said:


> Happy Birthday America!  Today is me and Mrs Putes Anniversary.  48 years ago today we were married in her Aunt's back yard about 5 miles north of here.



Congratulations brother!!


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Thank you Mutley but after 30 of them it is pretty much another day.  Thinking I need to do something special on our 50th.  Maybe go to Sonic for dinner.


Damm ! you sure know how to treat a lady.....!


----------



## giggy (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy anniversary Mr. & Mrs. Pute


----------



## giggy (Jul 5, 2022)

Morning everybody time to get the day started. Them three day went by fast.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 5, 2022)

I have a scientifical-type question to axe the Ph.D's here about buds:

Are the very tippy-top pointy bud flowers any different from the roundy, buried way inside, lower down in the middle flowers?

Has anyone ever done a study?

If not, could it be possible that a grower could grade his product not only by breed, but by which part of the now-separated-into-sections bud is arranged/sorted?

LATE EDIT ADD: 

I just read the above... and it is encumbent upon Himself to point out that even though you plutocrats use buds to burn in your fireplace in winter... there are millions who will search the floor for a speck of flower of less size than this:

* <-- Dropped flower.  TINS

So if there was a distinction/difference, it might be worthwhile to package some divided up thataway with a different price structure.  (eg: "TIPS ONLY" = Standard Bud/ Price Plus 40%)


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I have a scientifical-type question to axe the Ph.D's here about buds:
> 
> Are the very tippy-top pointy bud flowers any different from the roundy, buried way inside, lower down in the middle flowers?
> 
> ...



Yes!

There are differences between two different sides of the same plant, but the buds on the meristem (top center principle growth)  are typically most robust and potent.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 5, 2022)

specks of bud vs dental floss farmer .. it would be great if you started the study walt .. no loss in barking up the wrong tree if multiple studies show different results .


----------



## pute (Jul 5, 2022)

I am glad this Anniversary stuff is over...I am moving at half speed.  Busy day and here I sit feeling sorry for myself....only thing .... nothing gets done.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 5, 2022)

This guy is tough!  A fargin truck leapt on him and crushed him against a wall.  And he wasn't even dazed.  Seven seconds and this guy is supposed to be dead, not pissed.


----------



## giggy (Jul 5, 2022)

D-a-m-n what a day. I forgot my inhaler but I made the day. Time to burn one and maybe find some grub.


----------



## giggy (Jul 5, 2022)

Anybody heard from Ness? Don't believe I saw anything from her over the weekend. I may not post as much as the rest of yall but I do read.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 5, 2022)

Was wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## pute (Jul 5, 2022)

Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 6, 2022)

Morning everybody, happy hump day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, happy hump day.


How ya doin'?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 6, 2022)

good morning all you Cool Cats


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 6, 2022)

This is freakin' hilarious.  Slow-Draw McGraw decides to pull a gun on a couple.  They whomped him so hard, at tha 26-second mark, they even scared a mouse out of the sidewalk.


----------



## giggy (Jul 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> How ya doin'?


Getting better every minute, or as some say. Feeling fine as frog's hair. Not as short of breath as I was yesterday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 6, 2022)

Glad your feeling better brother.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 302224



Well that sure explains the nick name.



giggy said:


> Getting better every minute, or as some say. Feeling fine as frog's hair. Not as short of breath as I was yesterday.



Back in Okie land, we said, "Fine as frog hair split four ways."  A good next goal, yes?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 302224


I added the hat so your head does not burn


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 6, 2022)

Happy Humping Day


----------



## Bubba (Jul 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Happy Birthday America!  Today is me and Mrs Putes Anniversary.  48 years ago today we were married in her Aunt's back yard about 5 miles north of here.
> 
> I get to spend the first part of the day trimming and host a barbecue this afternoon.  No day off for me on this holiday.  Some how have to find the time to balance my check book, get propane, run to the liquor store and walk the dog.
> 
> Stay cool and stay safe...gonna be a hot one.


I have never, ever balanced a checkbook, at least since I have owned a computer. I haven't had a paper check to write in decades.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I have never, ever balanced a checkbook, at least since I have owned a computer. I haven't had a paper check to write in decades.
> 
> Bubba


I balance my checking account on my computer.  Mrs Pute still writes checks and we still pay for most things in cash.  Some habits never die.


----------



## Africanna (Jul 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 302224


Someone have a bigger one than you?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 6, 2022)

Fker shouldn't be up on the roof naked with his pecker hanging out. Sick bastard.


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fker shouldn't be up on the roof naked with his pecker hanging out. Sick bastard.


Not to be confused with an IDIOT up on the roof in a Chicago suburb with a rifle hanging out. Wonder how he is doing today.  His dad helped him get the gun.  This is as much the parents fault as his.


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2022)

Had my windows washed today.  They look nice.  Used to do it myself......look a lot better when I call "The Guy".


----------



## giggy (Jul 6, 2022)

15 more minutes and there better be no one in my way, I'm ready to go home. I'm big enough I can run over you. LOL


----------



## boo (Jul 6, 2022)

another day in the books...I've got an urkles girl looking very happy at 6 weeks, it's been a looong time since I smoked any of that...I recall pain free and great for bed meds...not a social smoke by a long shot...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Had my windows washed today.  They look nice.  Used to do it myself......look a lot better when I call "The Guy".


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2022)

Nice night in the deck.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 6, 2022)

getting ready to close the door on the hen house and watch the sun go down 

I won’t be long behind the sunset


----------



## boo (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm down for the count myself...night folks...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 6, 2022)

G'night Big and Boo. Gonna stay up for awhile. Smeared my back full of Beemer Bill's Botanical Balm, and the pain is easing up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> G'night Big and Boo. Gonna stay up for awhile. Smeared my back full of Beemer Bill's Botanical Balm, and the pain is easing up.




thanks Neighbor , same to yas

Swede has been using DMSO and swears by its pain reducing qualities

ill stick with some Kush and gin and tonic


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2022)

Thanks for the tip Big.  Will it help my back? In the morning.


----------



## giggy (Jul 7, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day eve. Time to get your lazy started.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Thanks for the tip Big.  Will it help my back? In the morning.




yes it will help…..as long as you have some morning sex when you wake up and a cup or two of coffee


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 7, 2022)

boo said:


> afternoon misfits...just getting home, been a long day...I was reading pute's comments about the lazy generation...I got super lucky and found a 32 year old man from honduras that's been working steady here for the last week...always happy, smiles all day while he works his azz off...did plumbing, pressure washed for 4 days and seems to love every minute of it...he spent the day cleaning up the part of the yard where the hot tub is...sure saved me a boatload of work and pain...



We found a resourceful family from Mexico that does a nice job on odd jobs, who has now raised two industrious sons here that have set up their own handy man businesses.  Their attitude more closely matches my generations outlook on finding gainful employment, and the dearth of that attitude in America's current home raised youth is distressing.



SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 302276



Hee, hee, hee, we started hiring out both our windows and gutters.  Good judgement suggest someone our ages should not be on ladders, cause shit happens and we are more likely to break than bounce.


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2022)

Morning OFC. Back to walking.  Took a couple of days off...back to the grind.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yes it will help…..as long as you have some morning sex when you wake up and a cup or two of coffee


Alone, or in groups of two or more?


----------



## Africanna (Jul 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yes it will help…..as long as you have some morning sex when you wake up and a cup or two of coffee


Obviously practicing what you preach


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yes it will help…..as long as you have some morning sex when you wake up and a cup or two of coffee


The girls on Colfax say you shoot blanks and put cream and sugar in yer coffee


----------



## boo (Jul 7, 2022)

went out to check on the girls, 94 degrees...scrambled to move them into a cold room and am waiting on the a/c guy to let me know how long the wait on the new fan will be...what good is a 10 year warranty if they can't get the parts...


----------



## giggy (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 7, 2022)

It is a even 100 deg. Out there, not sure what the feels like temp is but it is freaking hot.


----------



## boo (Jul 7, 2022)

g'nite folks...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

boo said:


> g'nite folks...


Good night boo


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 7, 2022)

Good night, Boo.


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2022)

Night


----------



## giggy (Jul 8, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day. 78 deg here at 0500 so it's gonna be another hot one.


----------



## Africanna (Jul 8, 2022)

Good morning you flatulus antiquitus bunch - time to bestir yourselves and get the weekend started.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 8, 2022)

let the debauchery begin!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> let the debauchery begin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hear, hear!  As has been spoken, so shall it be!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hear, hear!  As has been spoken, so shall it be!




it is , it was , and it will be!


----------



## ness (Jul 8, 2022)

Good morning Old Farts Club.

Just got my computer back.  The repair guy said my hard drive is gone and said I could not get on the internet.  I brought home my pc home and plug it in and I am now on the internet, so I don't know what to think about my hard drive.  

I know I don't have a photo app and I can't upload any pictures.  Is there a program I can download that will allow me to download pictures? 

It's hot as sh.t here as well it hits in the higher 90's feel like 103.  

My ac has broken so I'm fighting the heat in my grow room, and I have babies growing. I do not have the money to buy a new ac until next month.  So, I am winging it on the heat.  

Back is killing me today so it looks like I can do the heavy work I wanted to do.  

My mammogram came back negative so no worries there about the lump they found. yeha

I have a lot of chapters to caught up on, I'll be a reading. 

Have a fun day.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 8, 2022)

Good morning ness. Everyone missed you while you were gone  so glad to hear about your mammogram results. Yay. 
Not so much of your back and computer problems tho. Sorry, I’m no help there. I don’t even have a computer I use my iPad for everything. hope your day is an easy one


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 8, 2022)

ness said:


> Good morning Old Farts Club.
> 
> Just got my computer back.  The repair guy said my hard drive is gone and said I could not get on the internet.  I brought home my pc home and plug it in and I am now on the internet, so I don't know what to think about my hard drive.
> 
> ...


Great News Honey


----------



## giggy (Jul 8, 2022)

ness said:


> Good morning Old Farts Club.
> 
> Just got my computer back.  The repair guy said my hard drive is gone and said I could not get on the internet.  I brought home my pc home and plug it in and I am now on the internet, so I don't know what to think about my hard drive.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back.


----------



## ness (Jul 8, 2022)

Thank you SubG I miss everyone here as well.  If I'm gone again that mean my pc has died.  And I would have to save up for a new one I'm not buying a refurnish pc again.  The repair man said he could not do nothing for me.  He said my hard drive is gone.  So we will see how long my computer lasts.  Hopefully a long long time.


----------



## ness (Jul 8, 2022)

giggy said:


> Good to see you back.



Thank you giggy it feel great to be back.  

I cook a big supper yesterday so there will be not cooking in a hot kitchen today.  need more coffee and a puff puff pass pass.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 8, 2022)

ness said:


> Thank you SubG I miss everyone here as well.  If I'm gone again that mean my pc has died.  And I would have to save up for a new one I'm not buying a refurnish pc again.  The repair man said he could not do nothing for me.  He said my hard drive is gone.  So we will see how long my computer lasts.  Hopefully a long long time.


Ness if you get a chance , maybe get a new computer Guy
Hard drives can be switched out for new ones, but the cost may not be worth it with what a new Web Entry computer would cost. There are some very cheap new ones that get people on internet and pretty much what the computer is used for . No Gaming or high speed anything .
Good Luck Nice to see you back around and clean bill of health.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Good morning you flatulus antiquitus bunch - time to bestir yourselves and get the weekend started.


You're not allowed to play with Walt anymore.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2022)

Glad yer back, Ness. We missed ya. Can't keep a good gal down!


----------



## ness (Jul 8, 2022)

That you Hippie can't keep as Old Fart Misfits down.  But if my computer goes down, I'm in for Trouble.  

Time to make some French Toast.  yummy


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2022)

Good to see you Ness.


----------



## ness (Jul 8, 2022)

That hit the spot.  Outdoor girls will need watering today.  It gets so hot they need a drink every day.  

WeedHopper and Greywolf I forget which one of you gents know a lot about computers.  Maybe it neither.  I forget easily in these old days.  Well, the computer guy told me my hard drive is gone and I would not be able to get on the internet.  I'm on the internet so does that mean my hard drive is ok?  What do you think?


----------



## ness (Jul 8, 2022)

Thank you mr pute?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 8, 2022)

ness said:


> Back is killing me today so it looks like I can do the heavy work I wanted to do.
> 
> My mammogram came back negative so no worries there about the lump they found.



Commiseration on your back pains and congratulations on passing your mamogram!!



ness said:


> WeedHopper and Greywolf I forget which one of you gents know a lot about computers.  Maybe it neither.  I forget easily in these old days.  Well, the computer guy told me my hard drive is gone and I would not be able to get on the internet.  I'm on the internet so does that mean my hard drive is ok?  What do you think?



That would be WeedHopper my dear, I call in the pros when I break down!  

When I've lost connection with the internet however, it has never had anything to do with my hard drive, but was the service, the modem, the switch, or a simple connection.

I remove and replace all the connections and reboot everything as a first step, before calling in the pros.


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2022)

How old is your computer Ness?


----------



## ness (Jul 8, 2022)

pute said:


> How old is your computer Ness?



I don't know how old the computer is I bought it refurnish off of Walmart.  It could of been Windows 7 upgraded to 10.  However I am online which is a good thing.


----------



## ness (Jul 8, 2022)

Time to water outside caught you old farts later.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 8, 2022)

pute said:


> How old is your computer Ness?





mine is a Commodore 64


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> mine is a Commodore 64


Do I infer that your earlier model abacus wore out?


----------



## giggy (Jul 8, 2022)

One hour and 8 minutes to go. I had to go out to the hydraulic shop to build a valve bank. I'm soaked to the bone. And I bet I know how I got pneumonia too. Getting hot and wet then coming into my office which is set at 74 deg with fans blowing. Needless to say you get a good chill.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> mine is a Commodore 64


You bought the cheap shit.   My first one was a Commodore 128 D. If I remember right, I bought it from Radio Shack. Still have it, and the original monitor. Not sure why the heck I kept it, but I did.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 8, 2022)

I still have a TI 59 programable calculator.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I still have a TI 59 programable calculator.


I have My 8085 by intel I built in college


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2022)

Anybody here?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)

I am


----------



## boo (Jul 8, 2022)

hello, not a peep from this corner...how about joe 'eh folks...


----------



## pute (Jul 8, 2022)

Please pardon the momentary instruction in our programing.....they ran out of Hippies favorite beer at the office and the rest is historic.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2022)

You'd have heard me cryin' all the way to Colorado.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 9, 2022)

Passing left...............


----------



## giggy (Jul 9, 2022)

morning everybody, one day i'll get to try some shatter. hippie shared some bobble a few years back, good stuff very clean. if i ever got to where i could grow enough i'd make some. being it is mainly just the ol lady and i, i don't trim real close. in other words if it has sugar it gets dried and smoked saves for a big mess.


----------



## ness (Jul 9, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## ness (Jul 9, 2022)

giggy I to want to try shatter first I need to grow some frosty weed than I'll give it a go.


----------



## giggy (Jul 9, 2022)

my brother made some peanut butter, using a glass tube and butane. i didn't get to try it but he said it was good. not sure i want to play with butane.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

Going to take Walt a few days to figure out where we went LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 9, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning everybody, one day i'll get to try some shatter. hippie shared some bobble a few years back, good stuff very clean. if i ever got to where i could grow enough i'd make some. being it is mainly just the ol lady and i, i don't trim real close. in other words if it has sugar it gets dried and smoked saves for a big mess.


Good morning brother! 

I leave my sugar leaves with the buds as well, but no longer smoke, choosing to vaporize instead, either with a Volcano or as a concentrate using an electric nail.    


ness said:


> Good morning





ness said:


> giggy I to want to try shatter first I need to grow some frosty weed than I'll give it a go.


And a lovely morning it is my dear!  

If ya'll are ever in our beloved City of Roses, brotherly love, and chaos, do swing by for a taste of whatever is on hand at the time.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 9, 2022)

giggy said:


> my brother made some peanut butter, using a glass tube and butane. i didn't get to try it but he said it was good. not sure i want to play with butane.


Unless you invest the capital in a closed loop system to properly clean the butane first, as well as recycle it, and the vacuum chamber for purging, QWET extraction is probably the better option.

Concentrates at their very best, only preserve the quality of the cannabinoids and terpenes, so low temperature vaporizing herb might be a good interim step at ingesting through your lungs, using only the cannabinoid and terpene vapors.


----------



## ness (Jul 9, 2022)

Time to venture outside before the heat hit.  Have fun.


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Happy Shatterday.  

I am with you Ness.  Just walked around and checked on things outside.  Getting plenty of water down.  If not things are gonna burn up later.  Supposed to be the hottest day of the year.  Tomorrow will be even hotter.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 9, 2022)

I have been out in the garden hoeing around  killing weeds , checking plants , and then the weed eater runs out of string

i do not like re-stringing weed eaters

frustrating

not looking forward to it

but gotta do it cause if ‘n I don’t the weeds will take over 

first break of the day


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I have been out in the garden hoeing around  killing weeds , checking plants , and then the weed eater runs out of string
> 
> i do not like re-stringing weed eaters
> 
> ...


Funny I had to do it yesterday... technique to it.


----------



## Flower (Jul 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I remember when I was a kid trapping I would get paid a Dollar for every goffer I traped to keep them from digging holes in the banks of holding tanks they used for irrigation in California.



I had a similar gig when I was a kid. I lived near a fish hatchery. 
The owner paid me a dollar bounty for every muskrat I caught to keep them from digging holes in the pond bank. Plus I skinned the muskrats and sold the hides. 
Double dipping I was, and it was a pretty good racket for a kid whose only worry was putting gas in my moped.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

Big said he was in a garden Whoring around.


----------



## Africanna (Jul 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I have been out in the garden hoeing around  killing weeds , checking plants , and then the weed eater runs out of string
> 
> i do not like re-stringing weed eaters
> 
> ...


Spray the beggars


----------



## Africanna (Jul 9, 2022)

Weed-eating and digging - serious chores!


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 9, 2022)

ness said:


> Good morning Old Farts Club.
> 
> Just got my computer back.  The repair guy said my hard drive is gone and said I could not get on the internet.  I brought home my pc home and plug it in and I am now on the internet, so I don't know what to think about my hard drive.
> 
> ...


You were missed my Dear.
Sorry about your back and very happy about  your results.


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

Damn it is hot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn it is hot.


Not bad here. Got up to 80 and currently down to 77 with a nice breeze. All in all, a good day.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 9, 2022)

My weed eater has auto wind for the string
You should get one


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2022)

This is the shade.


----------



## ness (Jul 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You were missed my Dear.
> Sorry about your back and very happy about  your results.



Thank you joeb I missed all of ya to.


----------



## ness (Jul 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This is the shade.
> View attachment 302546
> View attachment 302547



I'm feeling the heat in the grow tent as well it was 98 F late this morning.  I'm also fighting the heat in the grow room in the house to.  92 F 

Hopper I was told by the repair guy that my hard drive is cooked and that I couldn't get on the internet.  Brought my pc home plug it in and found that I could get on the net.  Do you think my hard drive is ok.  I don't know what to think.  

My photo app is gone, and I can't download pictures.  Can I buy a software program that will allow me to download picture?  I can't use the recovery program dates because the dates for recovery point are gone delete lost.   I hope you can understand what I'm talking about.


----------



## giggy (Jul 9, 2022)

Been on a lawn mower all day was a feels like 111 deg. right now it is raining thundering and lightning dogs got calming treats they all look like they are stoned.


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

Watching UFC on one channel and political name rally on Newsmax. Smoking pot sipping vodka life is good.


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

Just squirted a dropper of QWET under my tongue.....whew....was already stoned...


----------



## boo (Jul 9, 2022)

wathing top gun:maveric tonight, probably wont last  to the end so it'll probably finish it tomorrow...tom has aged well but dunno how he does his own stunts...


----------



## pute (Jul 9, 2022)

Cking out


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2022)

Not far behind ya.


----------



## Africanna (Jul 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Watching UFC on one channel and political name rally on Newsmax. Smoking pot sipping vodka life is good.


Likewise when watching the fights


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 10, 2022)

This is a fargin gem.  It has to be the absolute BEST space-prank.  It is just 15 seconds.

But look at the reaction of the astronaut.  100%  Poor bastage.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 10, 2022)

LoL run it's a gorilla he snuck on to go to the moon and be king Kong of the moon lmao.... I could see a alien  suit as a prank but a gorilla suit I'd know and be like nice try


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 10, 2022)

This one is a fargin gem.  

A rookie police officer pulled a biker over for speeding and had the following exchange:

• Officer: May I see your driver's license?

• Biker: I don't have one. I had it suspended when I got my 5th DUI.

• Officer: May I see the owner's card for this vehicle?

• Biker: It's not my bike. I stole it.

• Officer: The motorcycle is stolen?

• Biker: That's right. But come to think of it, I think I saw the owner's card in the tool bag when I was putting my gun in there.

Officer: There's a gun in the tool bag?

• Biker: Yes sir. That's where I put it after I shot and killed the dude who owns this bike and stuffed his dope in the saddle bags.

• Officer: There's drugs in the saddle bags too?!?!?

• Biker: Yes, sir. Hearing this, the rookie immediately called his captain. The biker was quickly surrounded by police, and the captain approached the biker to handle the tense situation:

• Captain: Sir, can I see your license?

• Biker: Sure. Here it is. It was valid.

• Captain: Who's motorcycle is this?

• Biker: It's mine, officer. Here's the registration.

• Captain: Could you slowly open your tool bag so I can see if there's a gun in it?

• Biker: Yes, sir, but there's no gun in it. Sure enough, there was nothing in the tool bag.

• Captain: Would you mind opening your saddle bags? I was told you said there's drugs in them.

• Biker: No problem. The saddle bags were opened; no drugs.

• Captain: I don't understand it. The officer who stopped you said you told him you didn't have a license, stole this motorcycle, had a gun in the tool bag, and that there were drugs in the saddle bags.

• Biker: Yeah, I'll bet he told you I was speeding, too.


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2022)

Morning enjoying my coffee and smoke.  Peaceful


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

Morning ness and everyone else. Raining all night and probably all day. We really needed the rain tho. Good day to catch up on some inside stuff and make some munchies for the race. Hope everyone is staying cool puff puff pass


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

ness said:


> I'm feeling the heat in the grow tent as well it was 98 F late this morning.  I'm also fighting the heat in the grow room in the house to.  92 F
> 
> Hopper I was told by the repair guy that my hard drive is cooked and that I couldn't get on the internet.  Brought my pc home plug it in and found that I could get on the net.  Do you think my hard drive is ok.  I don't know what to think.
> 
> My photo app is gone, and I can't download pictures.  Can I buy a software program that will allow me to download picture?  I can't use the recovery program dates because the dates for recovery point are gone delete lost.   I hope you can understand what I'm talking about.


If your own the computer that he said the hard drive was fried on he is full of crap. If your hard drive was fried it wouldn't boot up.
You can do a refresh. You will lose a few apps but no pictures or files. What kind of computer and which desktop do you have?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> wathing top gun:maveric tonight, probably wont last  to the end so it'll probably finish it tomorrow...tom has aged well but dunno how he does his own stunts...


Morning Boo
Is the Movie out to watch at home yet, or do you go to the movies two times to finish.
I want to see it too, but hate going to a crowded movie house.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> If your own the computer that he said the hard drive was fried on he is full of crap. If your hard drive was fried it wouldn't boot up.
> You can do a refresh. You will lose a few apps but no pictures or files. What kind of computer and which desktop do you have?


I was thinking the same
Get a new guy, I bet he was trying to sell you a new one also.


----------



## giggy (Jul 10, 2022)

morning everybody, was supposed to go work on my car but the wife and daughter are both working today. somebody has to be close for my father inlaw, so it will be me again. i hate that my car is on the other side of the county. maybe wed. i'll get to work on it. as soon as it moves under it's own power it will be home. so i guess i'll clean the grow area and start some beans. what do i want to try?


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

Morning.  Will spend the day hiding from the heat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Spending my day taking care of my Wife.


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> If your own the computer that he said the hard drive was fried on he is full of crap. If your hard drive was fried it wouldn't boot up.
> You can do a refresh. You will lose a few apps but no pictures or files. What kind of computer and which desktop do you have?



I have a DELL Optiplex 750.  I messed the dell up.  I tried to fix it and I messed it up more.  So, when I decided to recovery my pc it said I didn't have a recovery date they were gone.  I don't know what I did but it's gone.  Is there a way to fine my photo app or recovery date?  I'm not to worried there has to be a way to upload pictures.  Happy Sunday may your day be relaxing.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

ness said:


> I have a DELL Optiplex 750.  I messed the dell up.  I tried to fix it and I messed it up more.  So, when I decided to recovery my pc it said I didn't have a recovery date they were gone.  I don't know what I did but it's gone.  Is there a way to fine my photo app or recovery date?  I'm not to worried there has to be a way to upload pictures.  Happy Sunday may your day be relaxing.


Do you have a camera with removable data stick?
If so does the dell have a place you can plug that data stick into?
If it plugs in to the dell in a small slot on the computer it will act as another drive where you have the pictures , you just have to choose the attach file button here in lower left of type words field .
Once you click attach files it will open your drives, find the stick drive and open it 
All your camera pics will be there on the stick
Now choose the pic you want to download form that camera stick you inserted.


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2022)

Is refresh different from recovery?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2022)

well yeah , I’ve ran the weed eater , battery died so I’m charging it up , taking a break here , coffee and a hooter

sprayed the garden with Bt and Spinosad , fed the chickens and cats , going back outside here in a minute

Weedhopper , your a good man , taking care of the wife unit , in good times and bad times , it helps cement the relationship….but hey , you knew that already

so yeah , gonna quit when it gets hot and watch golf the rest of the day and just feck off


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

Is this your computer 




See slot 3 that is where the camera stick is inserted


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2022)

I have a San Disk that stores my pictures on.  And no the dell doesn't have a disk slot.  I do have a portable San Disk Slot. that plugs into the pc port then I can put the San Disk in would that work?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> well yeah , I’ve ran the weed eater , battery died so I’m charging it up , taking a break here , coffee and a hooter
> 
> sprayed the garden with Bt and Spinosad , fed the chickens and cats , going back outside here in a minute
> 
> ...


OH NO We dont need another Weedhopper LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

ness said:


> I have a San Disk that stores my pictures on.  And no the dell doesn't have a disk slot.  I do have a portable San Disk Slot. that plugs into the pc port then I can put the San Disk in would that work?


Yes That is exactly what a slot in the computer would do


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

Are you able to look at your cameras pictures still


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> well yeah , I’ve ran the weed eater , battery died so I’m charging it up , taking a break here , coffee and a hooter
> 
> sprayed the garden with Bt and Spinosad , fed the chickens and cats , going back outside here in a minute
> 
> ...


Big Do you apply both at the same time, I never did that before 
Is it OK to spray plant with fungicide and insect spray the same time too.


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is this your computer
> View attachment 302585
> 
> See slot 3 that is where the camera stick is inserted



No that's not it.  It's got two big slots for the big disk you put into the pc.  It's been so long that I have use them in a pc.  I forget what the large disk are called.  Is it just disks?  I wouldn't of bought the dell if I had know it didn't have a slot for a San Disk.


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Are you able to look at your cameras pictures still



Yes in the camera.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

ness said:


> Is refresh different from recovery?


You can do what's called a refresh. It refreshes your computer back to where it was when you got it. You will lose apps but not files and pictures and settings.
What desktop do you have? Is it Windows 10 or what?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Read this and follow the instructions. I would look this up on your phone where you can follow directions while doing this on your computer.
I just had to do this on my Wife's computer.
I use to build computers so I know how the fkers work 





__





						How to refresh, reset, or restore your Windows 8.1 PC - Microsoft Support
					

Learn how to refresh your Windows 8.1 PC without deleting any of your personal files, reset it to its original condition, or restore it to an earlier point in time.




					support.microsoft.com


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

I have performed system restores without a date not sure how I did it now LOL


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2022)

It's Window 10


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Just click on that link and follow the instructions.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

To involved


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm going to see if I can fine refresh button.  Then if that doesn't work I'll plug in the san disk slot holder.  Hopefully I can fine something out.  Thank you Hopper and Roster.  I need to be able to upload pictures.  It's just a must.


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Read this and follow the instructions. I would look this up on your phone where you can follow directions while doing this on your computer.
> I just had to do this on my Wife's computer.
> I use to build computers so I know how the fkers work
> 
> ...



aok


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

It's easy. Don't worry about the recovery disk. Just click on refresh.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It's easy. Don't worry about the recovery disk. Just click on refresh.


Better hope that during the refresh it finds all the needed files
Otherwise it will ask her to insert original win 10 disc to find them.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

Which most likely is not around , Like mine LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Her computer boots up fine. She has the files she needs.
If all your worried about is pictures and videos. Get you one of these. Plug it in and it does all the work for you.
The refresh will fix your problem. No matter what I can show you how to recover what's on your hard drive even if it goes bad some day.




__





						InfinitiKloud | Secure Way to Keep Your Data Safe
					

The Easy, Secure Way to Keep Your Data Safe




					www.infinitikloud.com


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It will be fine. Her computer boots up fine. She has the files she needs
> If all your worried about is pictures and videos. Get you one of these. Plug it in and it does all the work for you.
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to show her away of finding and downloading her pics 
But you seem to be the expert so I am out of it
Good luck Guys


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2022)

Thank you Hopper and Roster I'm going to see what I can fine out.


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

Things are slowly getting back to normal after the software update.  Now all i have to do is figure out how to navigate through the updates.  Uploading pictures is different like Ness has experienced.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

ness said:


> Thank you Hopper and Roster I'm going to see what I can fine out.


To bad you dont have someone with computer knowledge to sit down with you at your computer to show you how to find the picture files


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Yep


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Things are slowly getting back to normal after the software update.  Now all i have to do is figure out how to navigate through the updates.  Uploading pictures is different like Ness has experienced.


Looks like everything is still here the label and look of the response page has changed but it is all still there


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep


You need mine LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was trying to show her away of finding and downloading her pics
> But you seem to be the expert so I am out of it
> Good luck Guys


Don't get butt hurt Roster. I'm trying to fix the underlying problem. Your info was correct on getting just the pictures and I never said it wasn't.
Don't be mad at me because Hippie didn't give you a reach around.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2022)

Here's one for Walt. Tell the wife and kids this is all you want for your birthday, father's day, anniversary, and Christmas.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Don't get butt hurt Roster. I'm trying to fix the underlying problem. Your info was correct on getting just the pictures and I never said it wasn't.


Not butthurt as you always say
Just too many cooks in the soup and confusing the poor woman


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2022)

OK, I've figured out what  the new normal is for posting youtube videos. Gonna try posting a pic somewhere.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Here's one for Walt. Tell the wife and kids this is all you want for your birthday, father's day, anniversary, and Christmas.



Thats cool. Yep no bugs in with that guy


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Lier. You told me your butt hurt when you went camping with Hippie.


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

A few things are still missing on my tablet.  I think my desk top is ok .


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2022)

Roster I got my pictures to download in the One Drive.  I got pictures.   

Hopper still can fine a recovery or refresh date But your directions got me to a spot that is asking for a recovery disk.  I looked on Amazon and found a Window 10 recovery disk for sale.  Hopper do you think it's a good idea to buy the Window 10 recovery disk?  I only loss a few app's when I screwed it up but I miss having them.  Just as long as my computer works I'm happy.  

Thank you Roster and Hopper I appreciate your help.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Here's one for Walt. Tell the wife and kids this is all you want for your birthday, father's day, anniversary, and Christmas.



I want one.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2022)

it appears that we have a few professional geeks on board

so I thought about starting a New Thread , All Things Computers or something like that

just something I put in the Suggestion Box


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2022)

well **** , it is 93 and rising and it’s only 10:30!

I quit!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

ness said:


> Roster I got my pictures to download in the One Drive.  I got pictures.
> 
> Hopper still can fine a recovery or refresh date But your directions got me to a spot that is asking for a recovery disk.  I looked on Amazon and found a Window 10 recovery disk for sale.  Hopper do you think it's a good idea to buy the Window 10 recovery disk?  I only loss a few app's when I screwed it up but I miss having them.  Just as long as my computer works I'm happy.
> 
> Thank you Roster and Hopper I appreciate your help.


I have never had it ask me for a recovery disk to do a Refresh. But it's never a bad idea to  have one.
Can you take a picture of the screen. Did you click on refresh?
I wished I lived close enough to drop by and fix it for you. Makes me crazy when I know what needs to be done.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it appears that we have a few professional geeks on board
> 
> so I thought about starting a New Thread , All Things Computers or something like that
> 
> just something I put in the Suggestion Box


I started one long time ago. I'll look for it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> well **** , it is 93 and rising and it’s only 10:30!
> 
> I quit!
> 
> ...


Soak up the sun big. Happy Sunday


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> well yeah , I’ve ran the weed eater , battery died so I’m charging it up , taking a break here , coffee and a hooter
> 
> sprayed the garden with Bt and Spinosad , fed the chickens and cats , going back outside here in a minute
> 
> ...


outstanding !


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 10, 2022)

I thought it was just me !


pute said:


> Things are slowly getting back to normal after the software update.  Now all i have to do is figure out how to navigate through the updates.  Uploading pictures is different like Ness has experienced.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I want one.


Amazing he fits in that cockpit with the size balls he must have to fly it


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Here you go Ness. I also put this in a pm. Simple and easy and you don't have to buy anything unless you don't have a USB stick of at least 16gb.


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Not butthurt as you always say
> Just too many cooks in the soup and confusing the poor woman



Not confused Roster everything is ok.  Just got done breaking up some Blueberry Flowers.  Buzz is alright wishing for better though.  Doesn't taste like Blueberry.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

I actually hardly ever taste what they call it.
Just taste like weed to me.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lier. You told me your butt hurt when you went camping with Hippie.


Well Dang You would certainly know
He said he Made you his Bitchh the 1st time he took you camping
All it took was a little Teguila


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Of course. Hippie loves Weedhopper.
Must be the hard ground were sleeping on. Always wake up with my ass hurting.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

ness said:


> Not confused Roster everything is ok.  Just got done breaking up some Blueberry Flowers.  Buzz is alright wishing for better though.  Doesn't taste like Blueberry.


It never does , its a sales gimmick ask @putes he can explain it all


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

ness said:


> Roster I got my pictures to download in the One Drive.  I got pictures.
> 
> Hopper still can fine a recovery or refresh date But your directions got me to a spot that is asking for a recovery disk.  I looked on Amazon and found a Window 10 recovery disk for sale.  Hopper do you think it's a good idea to buy the Window 10 recovery disk?  I only loss a few app's when I screwed it up but I miss having them.  Just as long as my computer works I'm happy.
> 
> Thank you Roster and Hopper I appreciate your help.


Woohoo , I would leave it alone unless it stops working again


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

Icons can be reloaded to the desktop


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

I don't get any blueberry tastes off of my BB girls, very disappointing...I thought it was due to covid, lost most of my smell and taste...I don't grow them anymore but I do have one in flower which I have high hopes for...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Amazing he fits in that cockpit with the size balls he must have to fly it


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

Been messing around with the camera.  Won't focus on 3D shots.  Anyway I can't get it to focus......I will keep playing with it.


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

anyone here in the market for tents...I'm over them...I miss the old days where I could walk around my girls and see them from every angle...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> anyone here in the market for tents...I'm over them...I miss the old days where I could walk around my girls and see them from every angle...


I got rid of mine and went Vert Bulbs


----------



## ness (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have never had it ask me for a recovery disk to do a Refresh. But it's never a bad idea to  have one.
> Can you take a picture of the screen. Did you click on refresh?
> I wished I lived close enough to drop by and fix it for you. Makes me crazy when I know what needs to be done.



I can't find a refresh button just recovery.  The word refresh just has not come up.  It has in the past Hopper I don't know what to think.  I don't think I'm doing anything wrong in searching for the refresh button.  I type in refresh in the search tab, and it brings me to recovery.  

Got carrots, potatoes, and a chicken in the over cooking slow.  Be ready at 4.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

ness said:


> I can't find a refresh button just recovery.  The word refresh just has not come up.  It has in the past Hopper I don't know what to think.  I don't think I'm doing anything wrong in searching for the refresh button.  I type in refresh in the search tab, and it brings me to recovery.
> 
> Got carrots, potatoes, and a chicken in the over cooking slow.  Be ready at 4.


Ooo I have like an hour to get there.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Been messing around with the camera.  Won't focus on 3D shots.  Anyway I can't get it to focus......I will keep playing with it.
> 
> View attachment 302613


It takes some practice…


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It takes some practice…


That is why I am playing with it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

pute said:


> That is why I am playing with it.


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 302615


you know I love ya roster, why the drama...


pute said:


> That is why I am playing with it.



didn't your mom ever tell ya you'll go blind playing with it...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It takes some practice…


SubG  Putes does not have those hands of yours 
You can make a tripod and take pics all day long LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> you know I love ya roster, why the drama...
> 
> 
> didn't your mom ever tell ya you'll go blind playing with it...


Not at all just trying to make ya smile dude
Man this place has gone dry in the humor dept


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> you know I love ya roster, why the drama...
> 
> 
> didn't your mom ever tell ya you'll go blind playing with it...


Didn't work that way on me....I just can't hear....that is from using my left hand.


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm a lefty as well as a righty, just got readers because of me flogging it too much...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> SubG  Putes does not have those hands of yours
> You can make a tripod and take pics all day long LOL


I failed the first few try’s with it to shaky but cutting the fans off holding my breath during the shot and taking a bunch of them to get the ones you want helped. I’ve gotten better at it now but only use it for trichomes shots.


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

This is what happens when you switch hands


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

Thinking I just blew the wrong head off.  My little head has always told my big head what to do anyway.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Soak up the sun big. Happy Sunday







yeah if I was as rich as Ms Crow that is all I would do , soak up the sun


but my gig is more like this song


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah if I was as rich as Ms Crow that is all I would do , soak up the sun
> 
> 
> but my gig is more like this song



Oh I know all the Marty Robbins songs. My momma use to crush on him bad and played all his records…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

All the weed I’ve grown tastes similar.   The new dosidos this year does have a way different smell tho. Looking forward to seeing if it tastes different. I’ve been lucky in that all I’ve grown so far has been pretty decent weed tho


----------



## giggy (Jul 10, 2022)

Evening everybody time for a bowl. Didn't rain but didn't get to hot either.


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

I turned off the heat on the hot tub and am heading there now...we got near 100 degrees today, 90% humidity...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> didn't your mom ever tell ya you'll go blind playing with it...


I told Mom I'd quit when I needed glasses, but they make 'em a little stronger every time I go back.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I turned off the heat on the hot tub and am heading there now...we got near 100 degrees today, 90% humidity...


You get them frogs outta that hot tub boo?


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

What did Kermit the frog get when he got kicked in the groin......Green Acres.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 10, 2022)

Haiii!!


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

Welcome back N E wguy.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Welcome back N E wguy.


Nice to be back see lots of old faces and lots of new buds


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

All fun and games here and we do find time to grow marijuana.


----------



## boo (Jul 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You get them frogs outta that hot tub boo?
> View attachment 302637


I keep a spatula on the steps to the hot tub subbie, smack and flip...I've gotten quite good at dealing with 'em...


N.E.wguy said:


> Nice to be back see lots of old faces and lots of new buds


look around, we've gotten stranger as time past...nice flower, what is it...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Hey bro I enlarged your pic for you. Hit Insert and then click Full Image.And welcome home.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Here's one for Walt. Tell the wife and kids this is all you want for your birthday, father's day, anniversary, and Christmas.



Gor' bless ya Hippie, but even holding a gun on me won't get me back in a hoppycopter.

There are some basic things about them prohibiting even a split-second's acceptance:

1.  It takes both hands and feet... no one-handed easy-peasy like real aerioplanes.
2.  A hopticator's wings *F* A d e  into absolutely nothing... zerio, nil, nuffin when the Jesus nut breaks.  You hear of autorotation... Yeah.  Truth time:  EVER SEE A SUCESSFUL ONE?  Double truth time:  EVER SEE ONE GO DOWN?

3.  Landing and taking off in an eggbeater is ALWAYS, ALWAYS accomplished in a cloud of choking, powdered, poisonous dust... or splattering mud... or gunfire.  Pick any one, two, or three.

Now a little bitty real plane actual recounting by Himself:  

Chugging along in my Cessna 152 Spam Can (incidentally going faster than everything but a Cobra hoppacrasher), the Cessna engine informed me it was done for the day and we should go right home.

Did the Cessna turn on the opposite torque side becuz the tail buzzer ?  Nope. (BTW: is that tail rotor thing _also_ susposed to be called a "wing" like they do the rotor blades?)

What did the Cessna do?  It flew quietly as I turned and lined up on the runway for a nice, easypeasy landing... with enough _elan_ to taxi-coast off the active.

Would give my left nut and a year in heill to have one of these:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Cool. You give your left nut and I'll fly the plane.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I keep a spatula on the steps to the hot tub subbie, smack and flip...I've gotten quite good at dealing with 'em...
> 
> look around, we've gotten stranger as time past...nice flower, what is it...


Wish I knew.. popped a bunch of random beans out of a unit thinking they would be photos but ended up all being auto's of who knows what maybe I'll post some other pics of em later. Started seeds mid may.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey bro I enlarged your pic for you. Hit Insert and then click Full Image.And welcome home.


Thank you buddy nice to see u


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

purdy plant wguy


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 10, 2022)

pute said:


> View attachment 302654
> 
> 
> purdy plant


First dip back in the growing pool in a few years still playing in the kiddie end


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> First dip back in the growing pool in a few years still playing in the kiddie end


Like riding a bike my friend.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 10, 2022)

Well, as long as we are on the subject of susprise visits, Herself and Your Humble Obdn't &tc just had a drop-in from Wolfie (my growed-up grandling) and Mattie (his squeeze).

She had never fired a black powder pistol before, so I got out my never-fired Navy 1851 .44 -- set up a target that a DT'ing Thai Horse addict couldn't miss <-- This to assuage my Scottish Witchie-poo.

Fun, but a fargin PITA to re-load in 90F sunshine.  So I set up a chopped rubber-filled crossbow target and put the cutie in a chair (inna shade!) with shooting sticks to hold the weight of the crossbow.  Cleverly, I let Wolfie gruntsnork _pulllll_ the thing loaded.

Turned on the red-dot and made sure she could see it (story there).  The target was placed perzactly 44 yards away <-- Distance to my very last and biggest buck.

She took her time, and... "zook -- WHACK" she nailed the 1" bullseye!

But the payoff was when Wolfie came over and said, "Grampa, I gotta tellya:  I am taking Mattie to (I forget where he said) and am going to propose and get her a diamond ring."

I did an Old Lodgeskins:  

My heart _soared_ like a hawk!"

Ever kewl.  If he ever figures out which arm it's under, mebbe I will live to be a great-grampa after all!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> First dip back in the growing pool in a few years still playing in the kiddie end


Your plant looks nice. Welcome back


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm a lefty as well as a righty, just got readers because of me flogging it too much...


me2


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Thinking I just blew the wrong head off.  My little head has always told my big head what to do anyway.


me2


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I told Mom I'd quit when I needed glasses, but they make 'em a little stronger every time I go back.


I told my Mom when I got caught in the tub " Its mine and I can wash it as hard as I want"
Fooled everyone for years and wore contacts for 23 years


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2022)

Walt, I did see a Huey auto rotate on a news reel of the South East Asian War Games. Pilot got his tail rotor shot out. If'n you keep it above 70 knots or so, you don't need a tail rotor. He came in low, hot, and black, shot sparks off the skids sliding down the runway, and when it slowed below 70, it did the spinnie thingie. Ship just disnitegrated in a ball of fire. Damned if three guys, pilot being one, didn't come walking outta the flames. Live to fight another day, he did.

Those little Mosquitos start out at about 50K. Add another wallet full for the turbo flavored one. The little Rotac ultralight weedhoppers are closer to fitting my pocket book. Got a field out back I could take off and land one in two directions; North & South, and East & West.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

Time to smoke some hash and call it quits


----------



## giggy (Jul 11, 2022)

Morning everybody let's get the day started.


----------



## ness (Jul 11, 2022)

Morning giggy and the rest of you guys and gals.  I'm slow this morning.  I got to figure out how I'm going to pull the top bud down it's hitting the top 6'.  I got a plan.  It's going to be work out in the heat.  Suppose to rain 70% so it is over cast.  Still a little early.  Another cup of coffee and a bowl or two. Happy Monday.


----------



## ness (Jul 11, 2022)

Time to go outside for a while.  Have fun.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 11, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning giggy and the rest of you guys and gals.  I'm slow this morning.  I got to figure out how I'm going to pull the top bud down it's hitting the top 6'.  I got a plan.  It's going to be work out in the heat.  Suppose to rain 70% so it is over cast.  Still a little early.  Another cup of coffee and a bowl or two. Happy Monday.




and that is a good problem to have!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 11, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning giggy and the rest of you guys and gals.  I'm slow this morning.  I got to figure out how I'm going to pull the top bud down it's hitting the top 6'.  I got a plan.  It's going to be work out in the heat.  Suppose to rain 70% so it is over cast.  Still a little early.  Another cup of coffee and a bowl or two. Happy Monday.


I grow in small spaces too. I have had plants get to tall and what I did was super crop. I found a areas towards the top kola that was bare. Then squeeze the stem in different directions till the fibers separate so that it can bend easily. It will still grow and the lower branches think that the top is gone and start growing like crazy.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I told my Mom when I got caught in the tub " Its mine and I can wash it as hard as I want"
> Fooled everyone for years and wore contacts for 23 years


My  Mom got smart and left only the Lava soap in my tub area


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2022)

Morning OFC.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2022)

Morning. Well my Wife has the stomach flu and is feeling a little better but I'm starting to have some stomach problems.
Guess I'll see how my day goes. I'm staying at home to take care of her anyway.
Fk I thought it was food poisoning. That's what get for thinking.


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2022)

Sorry to hear Hopper.   Hippie probably gave you covid again....take care of Mrs Hopper.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2022)

That damn Hippie. Keeps smooching on me all the time.


----------



## Africanna (Jul 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 302692


Looks amazing there big.

Educate me if you would - why the net over the top?


----------



## Africanna (Jul 11, 2022)

Time to haul ass and get those lucerne bales stored before it gets dark and starts raining here.  Hope I don't get a ticket!


----------



## ness (Jul 11, 2022)

giggy said:


> I grow in small spaces too. I have had plants get to tall and what I did was super crop. I found a areas towards the top kola that was bare. Then squeeze the stem in different directions till the fibers separate so that it can bend easily. It will still grow and the lower branches think that the top is gone and start growing like crazy.



That sound like a plan next time.  I should of train them.  Two Getato and two Jack Herer out in the grow tent.  I'm afraid of bud rot.  We are supposed to have seven days of high percentage of rain.  Not good.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2022)

ness said:


> That sound like a plan next time.  I should of train them.  Two Getato and two Jack Herer out in the grow tent.  I'm afraid of bud rot.  We are supposed to have seven days of high percentage of rain.  Not good.


Got a leaf blower? Blow 'em off as soon as the rain stops. Repete as necessary. Worked for me last time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My  Mom got smart and left only the Lava soap in my tub area


Just the way I like it!


WeedHopper said:


> That damn Hippie. Keeps smooching on me all the time.


It's the only way I'm assured a happy ending.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got a leaf blower? Blow 'em off as soon as the rain stops. Repete as necessary. Worked for me last time.


Hippie is giving you good advice. That's what I did when it would rain. I actually put umbrellas over my girl and used the leaf blower after the rain stopped because of moisture.


----------



## giggy (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 11, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody let's get the day started.





WeedHopper said:


> Hippie is giving you good advice. That's what I did when it would rain. I actually put umbrellas over my girl and used the leaf blower after the rain stopped because of moisture.
> 
> View attachment 302694


 Brilliant


----------



## ness (Jul 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got a leaf blower? Blow 'em off as soon as the rain stops. Repete as necessary. Worked for me last time.



My plants are in a grow tent.  The buds are hitting the ceiling.  And, with all this moister in the air I'm afraid of the buds will start damp and rot.


----------



## ness (Jul 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie is giving you good advice. That's what I did when it would rain. I actually put umbrellas over my girl and used the leaf blower after the rain stopped because of moisture.
> 
> View attachment 302694



Thank you Hippie I think I have a hair drier around here some ware.  I'll keep an eye on the top buds just in case their damp.


----------



## ness (Jul 11, 2022)

You guys are to much.  Caught you later.  Going window shopping.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2022)

ness said:


> My plants are in a grow tent.  The buds are hitting the ceiling.  And, with all this moister in the air I'm afraid of the buds will start damp and rot.


Sorry, Ness. I thought you were growing outside. Inside, just keep the air moving. It doesn't need to be directly on the plant. As long as it's moving around the plants, you'll be fine. Small fans on low are the ticket.


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2022)

Defoliate, keep your fans on high.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Sorry, Ness. I thought you were growing outside. Inside, just keep the air moving. It doesn't need to be directly on the plant. As long as it's moving around the plants, you'll be fine. Small fans on low are the ticket.


Me too.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 11, 2022)

@ness  Are you growing in a plastic green house 
I found I needed to keep all vent flaps open or all the plants would sweat and stay wet 
And get some fans in it if they are.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 11, 2022)

ness said:


> My plants are in a grow tent.  The buds are hitting the ceiling.  And, with all this moister in the air I'm afraid of the buds will start damp and rot.


Grab a cheap dehumidifier? Even a small ac will pull moisture out in exchange good luck terrible situation

Add more air flow with additional fans if nothing else like pute said


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 11, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Looks amazing there big.
> 
> Educate me if you would - why the net over the top?





it helps stabilize the heavy colas

it is either netting or lots of big bamboo stakes

i may put two layers of netting if the plants go above 8’ feet or 3 meters


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2022)

Afternoon gang.  Been chasing my tail replacing a rear drivers side brake light on Mrs Putes car.  Damn, you gotta take trim pieces out and then remove the whole fricken light assembly to get to the brake light.   Fk, a brake light.  Could the manufacturer make it any more difficult.  Give me the good old days when things were easy.  I couldn't imagine being a tech today.  So much s-hit hanging on a car now days that you can't even see the engine.

I got it fixed though....


----------



## boo (Jul 11, 2022)

I've got a 350z nissan convertible...the front driver side running light is burned out...I have to remove the entire front bumper and air dam to remove the light pod...not gonna happen...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon gang.  Been chasing my tail replacing a rear drivers side brake light on Mrs Putes car.  Damn, you gotta take trim pieces out and then remove the whole fricken light assembly to get to the brake light.   Fk, a brake light.  Could the manufacturer make it any more difficult.  Give me the good old days when things were easy.  I couldn't imagine being a tech today.  So much s-hit hanging on a car now days that you can't even see the engine.
> 
> I got it fixed though....


I hope you used LED bulbs as to not have to replace it again


----------



## boo (Jul 11, 2022)

did I mention I got rear ended by a road rage guy this morning...he wouldn't get off my asss so I brake checked him...sombitch got closer so I brake checked him again...this time he bumped into me...he was flipping me off justprior to hitting me...no visible damage but when I attempted to pull him out the window his wife started bawling so I gave the ******** a serious tongue lashing instead...the guy went from hero to zero when I went after him...I need to smoke a joint, I'm still wound up a bit...


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I hope you used LED bulbs as to not have to replace it again


Now you tell me....ha ha


----------



## Witchking (Jul 11, 2022)

boo said:


> did I mention I got rear ended by a road rage guy this morning...he wouldn't get off my asss so I brake checked him...sombitch got closer so I brake checked him again...this time he bumped into me...he was flipping me off justprior to hitting me...no visible damage but when I attempted to pull him out the window his wife started bawling so I gave the ******** a serious tongue lashing instead...the guy went from hero to zero when I went after him...I need to smoke a joint, I'm still wound up a bit...


She probably saved her husband's ass. lol


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> me2


Jeez.  

I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous.  [/Yogi Berra]


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2022)

boo said:


> did I mention I got rear ended by a road rage guy this morning...he wouldn't get off my asss so I brake checked him...sombitch got closer so I brake checked him again...this time he bumped into me...he was flipping me off justprior to hitting me...no visible damage but when I attempted to pull him out the window his wife started bawling so I gave the ******** a serious tongue lashing instead...the guy went from hero to zero when I went after him...I need to smoke a joint, I'm still wound up a bit...


That just made me grin.  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2022)

When you have absolutely nothing to do, and you have a very high IQ coupled to a low sense of reality:


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Good night.




good morning


----------



## giggy (Jul 12, 2022)

Morning everybody late check in my phone was dead.


----------



## ness (Jul 12, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

Good Night


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2022)

I once caught a huge bass in Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg
I was using an ocean reel and rod, with a sunfish hook and an earthworm!  Hey... I wuz a little kid.
Anyway, we all called it Lake Webster.

I thought you all should know... it was time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 12, 2022)

I remember watching him on the weekend as a kid. Twilight zone and night gallery. Now I won't watch anything like em. I guess I got old and stoned.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 12, 2022)

You forgot One Step Beyond and Outer Limits. Loved that stuff.


----------



## boo (Jul 12, 2022)

why didn't I buy one of these when I was a younger man...my back hates me for not having one...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2022)

Holy


boo said:


> why didn't I buy one of these when I was a younger man...my back hates me for not having one...View attachment 302773


Holy smokes!  Why didn't I invent that 60 years ago!  You could lay there and read a book.

Hold on... how much weight will that hold?  You could _lay_ sumpin' else on it...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2022)

Just fer the helluvit, I am gonna post sumpin I wrote for a magazine a half-century ago.  Just accidentally found it.  It was written along about the time that James Bond (original) was wrecking every Las Vegas police car as he drove through the Downtown part (now pedestrian only). Loved that movie.

At least it increases the post count and I sure as beans don't make even 49c on it:

*Las Vegas Lunacy
C Walt C. Snedeker*​

I was sitting there lost in thought (of _course_ I was lost – it was unfamiliar territory) when The Fabled PC came in grinning like someone with a fresh lobotomy to announce that we were “leaving tomorrow”.

“Unh? Where are we going to leave it?” Sometimes it takes a while for my questions to make sense, but I’m working on it.

“Our _trip_, silly!”

I knew better than to say, “What trip?” even though as usual I had no faint idea what she was talking about. So I bluffed it a little while I tried to figure out what she was on about.

“Yeah, we’d better pack.”

“Everything’s packed.” A dainty hand swept around the living room, calling my attention to two little luggage bags – the kind with little handles and wheels on them. This did not help me. No matter where we go (even just to a local restaurant) my redhead always packs the same two bags.

“The tickets are in the usual place. Do you have everything ready?”

It was getting to be dangerous ground. I was being asked for specifics, and I still had not figured out what trip was in the works.

“Ummm…” I stalled.

“Do you have a copy of that matrix of Blackjack hands?”

Bingo! We were going to Las Vegas! I remembered now. We had planned on it several months ago. If things are to come to pass, the Fabled PC is the one who must follow through on our plans. And here she had followed through. Now that the memory was triggered, I vaguely recalled her mentioning it a few times in the last week or so.

I have a statistically compiled cheat sheet that tells you the best odds for what to do in Blackjack for every combination of hands. I was going to get to try it out in Lost Wages.

Airline tickets to Las Vegas are hard to come by. Therefore, ours delivered us to the Las Vegas Airplane Patch after a full 13 hours of dilatory travel. The handy carry-on wheelies made it so that we could avoid the luggage claim hassle and go directly to the taxi hassle. Strangely, cabs in Las Vegas are, by any impartial assessment, decrepit. Ours was worse. And our driver was proud of the fact that this was his first time out since prison.

We told him that we were staying at the brand new El Rancho Gomorrah. Although we could see this edifice from the airport, somehow it took $20.00 on the meter before we got there.

After checking in, we decided that we wanted to do a “memory lane” trip to Downtown.

The last time we had been there was when we were newly married kids with a $3 gambling budget. Our strongest memory was of how The Fabled PC could play slot machines and drink gin-atomics, but they refused to sell her a pastrami sandwich because she was underage (a true fact)!

My, how the place has changed! There aren’t even any cars in downtown Las Vegas anymore. The streets are now pedestrian walkways with souvenir kiosks in them.

And not only could we not find the Nevada Club (where Your Humble Obedient &tc. had won a $4 jackpot and free breakfast for two with that minuscule gambling budget) but nobody there had even heard of the place.

The big “Howdy Partner” sign was still and silent. We felt like aliens had taken over, leaving only a parody of the original place.

So we went back ($20 cab fare each way) to El Rancho Gomorrah. I got out my cheat sheet, and found a $5 table. With my darling at my side, I played for about two hours, winding up $15 in the black. YAY!

The next morning, I decided to get my lovely some coffee before she awoke. So I went down to the big casino and asked at a restaurant. They told me coffee is served in the bars located around the floor. Naturally, I decided to plunk a ten-dollar chip down on a Blackjack table.

The Assassin with the deck dealt me a pair of eights. The cheat sheet and common sense said to split – the dealer was showing a six. Oh boy! So he dealt me another eight (split again) and then a three. So I have 11, 8, and 8. I doubled down on the 11. Beelzebub then dealt me a two to go with my second eight. Yup. Double down again. Then he dealt me another eight for that last eight. Split again, then double down _again_.

Might I refresh the Gentle Reader with the monetary status of this transaction? My original bet was $10. This was doubled when I split, incremented to $40 when I split again and yet again. Doubling down four times brought my bet for this one lousy hand up to $80.

Beetlejuice then proceeded to turn over a half a dozen cards, until he got a nice total of 21. I was suddenly out $80, and I hadn’t even gotten coffee yet.

When I staggered nonchalantly back into our room, The Fabled PC took one perceptive look at me and said:

“You look lower than a lizard with its legs shot off. What the heck happened to you?”

So much for trying to fool _her_.

I explained the stinky rotten way they had beat me up. She said that she was going to go on down there and beat up their poker machines. Because they were much cheaper to lose on.

One must never underestimate the power of The Fabled PC’s grip upon the supernatural. She was playing the poker machine for five minutes when it ruptured itself, and began spraying nickels.

Four thousand nickels.

I took a picture of her holding several buckets of nickels, with the poor machine still spitting them out.

Then she said, “OK, now you get even with them. You can play a nickel poker machine and win, too.”

She’s serious when she says things like this. It took me less than five minutes. Then the Fabled PC took a picture of me sitting there bemused, with the poker machine framed in the picture with all the wheels lined up, spitting another 40 pounds of nickels.

“Now you can go play Blackjack and they won’t pick on you anymore.”

And they didn’t. We didn’t win a jillion dollars, but we didn’t lose any money in Las Vegas, either.

The moral here has nothing to do with gambling. It is this: Don’t _ever_ get The Fabled PC thinking that you have done her husband wrong. The penalty can be too awful to contemplate.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 12, 2022)

I want my 40 cents back.


Just kiddin'. Cool story. Wish I could go to Vegas.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 12, 2022)

Only went to a casino once. I only spent the free roll of tokens they gave us as part of the hotel goodies, 10.00 worth in the slot machine while the hubby sat at the bar. after putting all the tokens in only once, I won 110.00 enough to stay drunk for the rest off the day. Never had the urge again. I guess I’m glad I didn’t get hooked on it


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You forgot One Step Beyond and Outer Limits. Loved that stuff.




there were some cool shows on back in the day

i threw out my last tv 15 yrs ago when they switched from analog to digital so I have no idea what is on the tv anymore

which is a good thing

that Unca can sure spin a yarn eh































I could list more but alas , don’t want to overdo it


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I want my 40 cents back.
> 
> 
> Just kiddin'. Cool story. Wish I could go to Vegas.


Gladhe only charged me 20cents LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Gladhe only charged me 20cents LOL


That's 'cause ya can't read!


----------



## boo (Jul 12, 2022)

what was the name of the mexican sidekick to the right of walter brennan...no googling it folks...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

boo said:


> what was the name of the mexican sidekick to the right of walter brennan...no googling it folks...


He who had em with Hello


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I want my 40 cents back.
> 
> 
> Just kiddin'. Cool story. Wish I could go to Vegas.


My Daddy had Lost Wages beaten.  He really did have a system wherein he could NEVER lose, and often won $$.

Back then, when you played Keno (a sorta Bingo game with playing cards, IIRC), each round took about 15 minutes or so.  And while you were playing, drinkies were freebie from scantily clad little darlings.

Daddy always got a single Chivas Regal per game.  If he lost, he covered the cost of the game with the free whiskey.  $50+ a bottle.

Any game he won put him in the black.  He'd play a coupla days, then hop in his Oldsome-mobile and boogie back to California to go fishin' off Capistrano.

BTW:  It was just off Capistrano that I completed my conquering of the seas:  I have now become a real experienced sailor, having barfed in both the Atlantic and Pacific.


----------



## boo (Jul 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> He who had em with Hello


pepino, I'd have thought you of all people would have gotten that one...


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2022)

Afteroon,  running around in circles and getting nothing accomplished. I hate days like this.


Hippie420 said:


> I want my 40 cents back.
> 
> 
> Just kiddin'. Cool story. Wish I could go to Vegas.



I haven't been to Vegas in over 10 years.  Me and Mrs Pute went twice a year for 25 years.  Place changed.  I remember a lot of what Walt said.  Used to be a cheap date.  You could eat for practically nothing, drink for free and  see top name shows for almost nothing.  Not like that now.  I won't go anymore.   Plus I have a 5 year loosing streak on the Crap table.....that in itself will slow you down.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Afteroon,  running around in circles and getting nothing accomplished. I hate days like this.
> 
> 
> I haven't been to Vegas in over 10 years.  Me and Mrs Pute went twice a year for 25 years.  Place changed.  I remember a lot of what Walt said.  Used to be a cheap date.  You could eat for practically nothing, drink for free and  see top name shows for almost nothing.  Not like that now.  I won't go anymore.   Plus I have a 5 year loosing streak on the Crap table.....that in itself will slow you down.





5 years?

I don’t know what to say about that , like why did it take so long , and be nice?

when we go up to Cripple Creek , we take a designated amount of gambling money and when it’s gone , so are we

so far the strategy has worked , I believe we are on the positive side of the casino money

but we haven’t been up there now for about 4 years lol and there ain’t even a grocery store in our town no more , they closed the doors last week after about 75 years of service 

so yeah , no grocery store let alone a casino

but i would wager if the questions on the ballot we’re would we rather have a grocery store or a casino the folks out here would probably vote casino


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2022)

@ Big.....I am an idiot.  For years I could play that game and do ok.  Best Odds in Vegas.  I had a technique.  Some times you won some you loose but I could always play and have fun.  Then I started loosing.  And anybody who knows craps knows you  can loose a lot and fast. It was easy to have $150 on the table and one roll of 7 and s-hit!.  I even tried the Wrong Way Better technique.....still lost.  

Now I just play with myself but that only takes a minute.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 12, 2022)

Dutch gets a woody .. I took the Chihuahuan path looking for enlightenment, but found none.  
My beautiful family in the Emerald Triangle village of Willits found me in the nephilin trees wandering    .. Love my family in California



.


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2022)

Lots of new members just come on here and just lurk in the shadows....maybe we should start charging admission unless you post.  No such thing as a free ride.

Sorry noobs just thinking out loud.....


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Lots of new members just come on here and just lurk in the shadows....maybe we should start charging admission unless you post.  No such thing as a free ride.
> 
> Sorry noobs just thinking out loud.....


I lurk sometimes when I’m not posting


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 302827


Yup,the way I see it ....either azz or grass.


----------



## pute (Jul 12, 2022)

So what will it be SubG.....Azz or grass....ha ha


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 12, 2022)

pute said:


> So what will it be SubG.....Azz or grass....ha ha


Be careful She just may surprise you LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 12, 2022)

pute said:


> So what will it be SubG.....Azz or grass....ha ha


Ok it will have to be grass then. But I’m also a great cook and have been able to ride the boat due to my great sandwiches. But I can also add a Marley of my best herb for the ride for lurking


----------



## ness (Jul 12, 2022)

Good night, guys and gals.  I was up before the sun.  It's dusk out now 7:35pm.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 12, 2022)

Good night ness. Sweet dreams


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Yup,the way I see it ....either azz or grass.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

breaking out some two yr old Jalalabad Star x Malawi , some very trippy herbs


----------



## giggy (Jul 13, 2022)

Morning everybody. 2 year old herb? That would not happen around here, it would get smoked instead.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2022)

Well I'd say ass is the cheapest of the three.


----------



## ness (Jul 13, 2022)

Morning easy day today.  YeHa


----------



## ness (Jul 13, 2022)

Time to water, Be good.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 13, 2022)

This pic from Big has got me surfin' my totally scrambled saved pics trying to find the one my brother took of The Fabled PC and Himself at the airplane patch getting reading to go bouncing around in the air.

The pose of Roy and Dale is so dang reminiscent.  This is NOT it, but it was taken by Clayton that day (I'm still hunting) --  Dangit! I found the second of three pics he took... but it's just me doin' the preflight while the Beautiful Scottish Witch does her thing to make it safe.  Can. NOT. Find the last one that replicates R&Dale. Shitdamnhellpissfartbubblepoop.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> breaking out some two yr old Jalalabad Star x Malawi , some very trippy herbs
> 
> 
> View attachment 302834
> ...


Just how many freezers do you own LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 302845


See we were once neighbors LOL
Right down to the hair cuts


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2022)

Morning


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

Morning Old Man
and the spring chickens.
Changed out 3 sprinkler heads that failed yesterday
They were buried deep and in hard ground, PIA to get too.
I had my trusty garden stool and even though I took care my back is screaming STUPID at me again.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

Good morning Pute, good morning old farts. Hope y’all have an easy day with time for fun


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Just how many freezers do you own LOL






all of them


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> all of them


Would just like to see the labels on each one


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

Do you have a card catalog for your freezer selection?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Do you have a card catalog for your freezer selection?View attachment 302849





nope

its more like random rubble. 


i will try and take a photo of the fridge today


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> all of them


Deep Freeze


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2022)

Guess I will get Mrs Pute our of the freezer and sit her in her chair until I put her back for the night.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Morning Old Man
> and the spring chickens.
> Changed out 3 sprinkler heads that failed yesterday
> They were buried deep and in hard ground, PIA to get too.
> I had my trusty garden stool and even though I took care my back is screaming STUPID at me again.


cant be good looking and have a good back at the same time ....


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> cant be good looking and have a good back at the same time ....


Morning Joe
Hope all is well in end of the world 
F fun

J jOY

B bOING


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Deep Freeze
> View attachment 302850


OMIGARSH


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 13, 2022)

Since I have a complete knowledge of nothing to do with weed, how about you lookit a great big fargin whale using a patented fish trap... and scoring big time:


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 13, 2022)

Night has turned to day with today's affordable optics.  There is no way you could hide under a "thermal blanket" or "blend in" with the trees/grass/haystack/Buick anymore.

This cattle rancher had a real coyote problem.  I note he also has a HUGE elk non-problem!  You can get coyotes to pause by making a squeaky sound:


----------



## pute (Jul 13, 2022)

Time to go downstairs and Tend My Garden.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Since I have a complete knowledge of nothing to do with weed, how about you lookit a great big fargin whale using a patented fish trap... and scoring big time:



Looks like my Old Hen at a seafood buffet.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Night has turned to day with today's affordable optics.  There is no way you could hide under a "thermal blanket" or "blend in" with the trees/grass/haystack/Buick anymore.
> 
> This cattle rancher had a real coyote problem.  I note he also has a HUGE elk non-problem!  You can get coyotes to pause by making a squeaky sound:



Hey how did you get me in the video look at the 5:55 mark LOL


----------



## Africanna (Jul 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> breaking out some two yr old Jalalabad Star x Malawi , some very trippy herbs
> 
> 
> View attachment 302834
> ...







should be very good


----------



## Africanna (Jul 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Deep Freeze
> View attachment 302850


clearly not smoking enough


----------



## Patwi (Jul 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Lots of new members just come on here and just lurk in the shadows....maybe we should start charging admission unless you post.  No such thing as a free ride.
> 
> Sorry noobs just thinking out loud.....




The world can be a scary place .. if you let it


..


----------



## Carty (Jul 14, 2022)

Alright alright alright....    Today's Dr Appt went purdy good..  weighed in at 272, now a total loss of weight
of 61 pounds.  Dr broke out his calculator and says, dude you've lost 20% of your body weight..  he's from the UK and very cool, we hit if off like old friends after he finds out I'm from UK Royalty.. we still have 2 castles over there in my family name.  we spent 45 min cutting up as a Dr visit today..
He signs me off to have surgery, I get a phone call a few hours later and it's my Orthopedic Office....

Full right hip replacement on August 12th...  soon as that one heals up,  left side gets same thing done.

Man, I might be walking by Thanksgiving, might even have my feet pointing straight again.... wish me luck.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Night has turned to day with today's affordable optics.  There is no way you could hide under a "thermal blanket" or "blend in" with the trees/grass/haystack/Buick anymore.
> 
> This cattle rancher had a real coyote problem.  I note he also has a HUGE elk non-problem!  You can get coyotes to pause by making a squeaky sound:



Did you fergit to put another log on the fire agin?  And I see you still have that dang mosquito and bedbug problem...


----------



## ness (Jul 14, 2022)

Morning Carty congratulation on losing weight.  And good luck with your right hip.  They say the hip is easier than a knee.  You got this.  Have a great day.


----------



## giggy (Jul 14, 2022)

Morning everybody still half asleep. Happy fry-day eve.  Didn't get our rain storms yesterday. We will see what today brings.


----------



## Africanna (Jul 14, 2022)

Carty said:


> Alright alright alright....    Today's Dr Appt went purdy good..  weighed in at 272, now a total loss of weight
> of 61 pounds.  Dr broke out his calculator and says, dude you've lost 20% of your body weight..  he's from the UK and very cool, we hit if off like old friends after he finds out I'm from UK Royalty.. we still have 2 castles over there in my family name.  we spent 45 min cutting up as a Dr visit today..
> He signs me off to have surgery, I get a phone call a few hours later and it's my Orthopedic Office....
> 
> ...


 Best of luck squire and well done on the weight loss


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 14, 2022)

good morning 

going up to 103 today so that means some predawn work is n order , like weeding and watering


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 14, 2022)

Carty said:


> Alright alright alright....    Today's Dr Appt went purdy good..  weighed in at 272, now a total loss of weight
> of 61 pounds.  Dr broke out his calculator and says, dude you've lost 20% of your body weight..  he's from the UK and very cool, we hit if off like old friends after he finds out I'm from UK Royalty.. we still have 2 castles over there in my family name.  we spent 45 min cutting up as a Dr visit today..
> He signs me off to have surgery, I get a phone call a few hours later and it's my Orthopedic Office....
> 
> ...


Hey great news on the weight loss and future new hip replacements. You got this and like you said you will be walking  straight before you know it. (well maybe not entirely straight with weed but a bit mo better for sure)


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2022)

Morning OFC.   Gonna be hot again.  Everything is getting a good drink.

@Carty...good for you on the weight loss.   If I lost 63 lbs there wouldn't be anything left.

Early walk....


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.   Gonna be hot again.  Everything is getting a good drink.
> 
> @Carty...good for you on the weight loss.   If I lost 63 lbs there wouldn't be anything left.
> 
> Early walk....


^63 lbs Good Lord did he cut off a leg


----------



## Bubba (Jul 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 302298


Can we smoke on this bus? I don't drink or would advocate a keg. 

Bubba


----------



## giggy (Jul 14, 2022)

If I lost 63 lbs I would still be over weight. I need to do the same thing but I need the knees replaced. Arthritis has ate me up. My left hip is giving me problems but I think it is more sciatica, when I set down it feels like I got something in my back pocket.  Leg goes numb but instead of numb it goes to hurting, I'll go set down then it goes cold. Ain't getting old fun?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 14, 2022)

Carty said:


> Alright alright alright....    Today's Dr Appt went purdy good..  weighed in at 272, now a total loss of weight
> of 61 pounds.  Dr broke out his calculator and says, dude you've lost 20% of your body weight..  he's from the UK and very cool, we hit if off like old friends after he finds out I'm from UK Royalty.. we still have 2 castles over there in my family name.  we spent 45 min cutting up as a Dr visit today..
> He signs me off to have surgery, I get a phone call a few hours later and it's my Orthopedic Office....
> 
> ...


Duke of Mites? 
Congrats on your weight loss. I'd bet you'll lose more when you're up and running again.


giggy said:


> If I lost 63 lbs I would still be over weight. I need to do the same thing but I need the knees replaced. Arthritis has ate me up. My left hip is giving me problems but I think it is more sciatica, when I set down it feels like I got something in my back pocket.  Leg goes numb but instead of numb it goes to hurting, I'll go set down then it goes cold. Ain't getting old fun?


I could drop 45 and be a happy camper. Hard to do when you lay in bed all day and eat.
I've got the siatoc nerve damage on both sides. Left leg is normally numb, but if I stand too long, it goes on fire. If I push it past the fire stage, it goes to razor blades. That gives me Tourette's Syndrome every time. The right leg just gives me the creapy-crawlies. Feels like a spider is crawling up my leg. Sucks to be an achraidphobe, 'cause you'll jump and look every time.


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2022)

Walk done....hot sumbitch

Now downstairs....doing my thing.


----------



## boo (Jul 14, 2022)

Carty said:


> Alright alright alright....    Today's Dr Appt went purdy good..  weighed in at 272, now a total loss of weight
> of 61 pounds.  Dr broke out his calculator and says, dude you've lost 20% of your body weight..  he's from the UK and very cool, we hit if off like old friends after he finds out I'm from UK Royalty.. we still have 2 castles over there in my family name.  we spent 45 min cutting up as a Dr visit today..
> He signs me off to have surgery, I get a phone call a few hours later and it's my Orthopedic Office....
> 
> ...


good for you carty, I'm proud of your accomplishment and hope the hip replacement goes well...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 14, 2022)

Carty said:


> , might even have my feet pointing straight again.... wish me luck.




I wish the best for you, apparently you're doing the right things

 .. the one thing I've always noticed about almost every bud smoker before and after smoking is a bad posture..


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 14, 2022)

patwi said:


> I wish the best for you, apparently you're doing the right things
> 
> .. the one thing I've always noticed about almost every bud smoker before and after smoking is a bad posture..


Degenerative disc disease will do that to a fella.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Degenerative disc disease will do that to a fella.


I crushed all the coccyx tail bones when I use to jump from perfectly good aircraft.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

bet I can still beat Hopper in a Thumb Wrestle


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> bet I can still beat Hopper in a Thumb Wrestle


No contest here, My thumb joints are among the highly arthritic ones................................


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No contest here, My thumb joints are among the highly arthritic ones................................


Hoppers thumbs are prob all limbered up from wielding that mighty pencil all day


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 14, 2022)

So is T done , or will he crawl back from the ashes?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 14, 2022)

looking for a sack of smoke and found some cheesy c-Red , it was still moist and sticky

and an extra bonus , some seeds


----------



## boo (Jul 14, 2022)

always a nice surprise...how's your fire OG coming along...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 14, 2022)

boo said:


> always a nice surprise...how's your fire OG coming along...




healthy as can be , fingers crossed she stay that way


----------



## pute (Jul 14, 2022)

good night


----------



## ness (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looking for a sack of smoke and found some cheesy c-Red , it was still moist and sticky
> 
> and an extra bonus , some seeds
> 
> ...


Un-_fargin_-believable.  

I can prove that is Photoshopped:  There ain't that much weed in the world!!


----------



## giggy (Jul 15, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day.  I'm ready for the weekend.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Un-_fargin_-believable.
> 
> I can prove that is Photoshopped:  There ain't that much weed in the world!!





that is the reserve back up , in case our main stash gets low


good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hoppers thumbs are prob all limbered up from wielding that mighty pencil all day


You might be surprised. I've been in construction for almost 45yrs working. I'm 66 and still handle sheetrock, plywood,and etc right along side the youngsters when I'm not in the office. I never set down when I'm home. Love my garden and yard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So is Trummpy done , or will he crawl back from the ashes?


Wrong thread Stoner.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You might be surprised. I've been in construction for almost 45yrs working. I'm 66 and still handle sheetrock, plywood,and etc right along side the youngsters when I'm not in the office. I never set down when I'm home. Love my garden and yard.




ya dam slacker , get over there with those cement finishers or laborers and grab a shovel or come along and drag some Corp of Engineers 3” inch slump concrete

girls can carry Sheetrock and plywood


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

Worked with cement many times but when
I  carried plywood I was always behind the women watching their strong legs.
Does playing with my pecker count as working out.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Worked with cement many times but when
> I  carried plywood I was always behind the women watching their strong legs.
> Does playing with my pecker count as working out.


Hopper said he was a lefty right?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

Good picture Roster. Funny fker.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ya dam slacker , get over there with those cement finishers or laborers and grab a shovel or come along and drag some Corp of Engineers 3” inch slump concrete
> 
> girls can carry Sheetrock and plywood
> 
> ...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 302962


Strong Like Bull


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Strong Like Bull







Here is a strong one that I know you can appreciate my brother Rosterman...............


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 15, 2022)

the stunt work on this is amazing!





.


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2022)

Morning OFC.   I am having a hard time lifting my coffee cup.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the stunt work on this is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to give the ladies credit for doing their own.......................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.   I am having a hard time lifting my coffee cup.


Have you tried it half full?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Have you tried it half full?





or half empty


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.   I am having a hard time lifting my coffee cup.


Were you thumb wrestling with Hops again?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the stunt work on this is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epstein and Maxswell's island finally shut down.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 302963
> 
> 
> Here is a strong one that I know you can appreciate my brother Rosterman...............


That is way too much. i LIKE PLUMP BUT PRETTY


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

Hey leave my thumbs out of your mouth you nasty Bastard.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey leave my thumbs out of your mouth you nasty Bastard.


That was your thumb no wonder it seemed larger than normal


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

Thumb sucker.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thumb sucker.





say that three times real fast


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2022)

I cant.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So is Trummpy done , or will he crawl back from the ashes?


You forget where you are?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 15, 2022)

Gotta head off to the lumber yard. I don't even go near the place on the weekends. Too damn many people.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I cant.





its easy

that that that


----------



## Africanna (Jul 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> its easy
> 
> that that that


So now it surfaces that there's a stuttering problem


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That is way too much. i LIKE PLUMP BUT PRETTY


Are you saying my sister isn't pretty?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the stunt work on this is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kept waiting for the lady to pull WW's bodice down...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 15, 2022)

I am no virgin... but Rosty -- Jeez, man!  

Smell your finger before you post.  If it smells good to you... you are in the wrong place.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 15, 2022)

This is just plain funny:


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Are you saying my sister isn't pretty?


All right I'll take one for the team


----------



## giggy (Jul 15, 2022)

Home burning a bowl. I think we are having crackpot pork BBQ. Wasn't what I was thinking about but it will do. Time for another hit. Puff puff pass


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> All right I'll take one for the team


Brave man!  Most guys find my sister way too kinky and hard to please in bed....................


bigsur51 said:


> try getting up at 4:20 am and start watering


I get up before 4:00AM every morning and consider it the shank of the day!


----------



## boo (Jul 15, 2022)

g'nite folks...


----------



## pute (Jul 15, 2022)

^^^^


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Are you saying my sister isn't pretty?


Which one of them is your sister?


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jul 16, 2022)

Morning enjoying my coffee and a bowl or two before I get this day started.


----------



## ness (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 16, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning enjoying my coffee and a bowl or two before I get this day started.


I’m with ya ness. I think all I have to do is water some plants today but something else always comes up. Puff puff pass


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m with ya ness. I think all I have to do is water some plants today but something else always comes up. Puff puff pass




I went out to water this morning and I was attacked by thousands of mosquitoes!

they must have hatched out overnight , it was shocking because I watered yesterday and no mosquitoes…***!


----------



## giggy (Jul 16, 2022)

Morning everybody I get to play plumber this morn. The daughter took a shower last night and the hot water would not shut off.so I cut the water off at the water heater and kicked the breaker. The cutoff valve at the shower would not shut the water off I don't think it even slowed it down. Good thing we are planning a remodel of the master bath

I hate spell correct


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I went out to water this morning and I was attacked by thousands of mosquitoes!
> 
> they must have hatched out overnight , it was shocking because I watered yesterday and no mosquitoes…***!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

Oh No They Got BIGGIE


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2022)

Roster you drink to much coffee


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Roster you drink to much coffee


I think that guy who smashes the squet is Ringo


----------



## Patwi (Jul 16, 2022)

my hero .. ringo


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I went out to water this morning and I was attacked by thousands of mosquitoes!
> 
> they must have hatched out overnight , it was shocking because I watered yesterday and no mosquitoes…***!


Big, this is gonna be as hard as whistling with a mouthful of crackers, but I gotta tellya:

There ain't no mosquitos atall, atall at Chateau Sneakydicker.

Oh, they can be found if you go into the local jungles around here, but they are not here at all.  Another oddity:  I have never seen a grasshopper down here for 40 years.

But then, we have lizards in the trees learning to fly.  Well... hold that one.

We do have monster cockroaches that _can_ fly.

We have toads that have psychedelic goo on them (poisonous).

We have adorable little bright green frogs with big eyes and suckers on their feet that can walk up a glass window. Cute as can be, _but_ they copiously schit great gobs of sticky, dark bugturds.  On the windows. And doors.

And we have iguanas in such numbers that the folks whose lands have them cannot walk across their lawns because of iguana ****. I counted 16 on the ground alone without having to move earlier today on my "No Kill" pacifist Indian neighbor's** lawn.  There'd be an equal or greater number in the trees he has.  He has a canal along his lawn.

**One of the nicest people I've ever met.  He just does not like killing.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

Time for a real nice high powered air rifle


----------



## boo (Jul 16, 2022)

or a suppressed .22 with a scope...my weapon of choice for pesky critters...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Big, this is gonna be as hard as whistling with a mouthful of crackers, but I gotta tellya:
> 
> There ain't no mosquitos atall, atall at Chateau Sneakydicker.
> 
> ...


Those Lizards must be getting as bad as wild pigs. Hope they don't fk shit up like pigs.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Which one of them is your sister?


All women are my sister my brother Walt!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> All women are my sister my brother Walt!


I think of Walt as my sister


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 16, 2022)

Been nice knowin' ya, Roster.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Been nice knowin' ya, Roster.



LOL
Yep he may sic boo on me


----------



## boo (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Carty (Jul 17, 2022)

hahahaha....  ya'll are crazy arses..  



bigsur51 said:


> looking for a sack of smoke and found some cheesy c-Red , it was still moist and sticky
> 
> and an extra bonus , some seeds
> 
> ...



Is that the Cred that was going around back when?  nice find on the seeds eh?  oh, if you need someone to pluck the seeds out, just send me a large bag and I'll do what I can for ya..  hey, I'm just trying to help out ya know...   muwahahahaha..   nice stash brudda, working on my atm, long way to go but getting more stocked each month..


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

Carty said:


> hahahaha....  ya'll are crazy arses..
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Cred that was going around back when?  nice find on the seeds eh?  oh, if you need someone to pluck the seeds out, just send me a large bag and I'll do what I can for ya..  hey, I'm just trying to help out ya know...   muwahahahaha..   nice stash brudda, working on my atm, long way to go but getting more stocked each month..





it could be …..brother barefoot sent me a grip of cheese x cred several yrs ago and I sent out a lot more seeds after making more seeds

someone then found what is now called red cheese

a very fruity cheesy exotic strandivar


----------



## giggy (Jul 17, 2022)

Morning big and the rest. Time to wake and bake.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

good morning giggy and all the lurkers

time to rise and shine and get them outdoor chores done while it is below 100!

then it’s time to move indoors and smoke joints and watch golf


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 17, 2022)

boo said:


> or a suppressed .22 with a scope...my weapon of choice for pesky critters...


Oh, how I would love a suppressor for my scoped .22 -- But again, Land of the Free has weird limits.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Those Lizards must be getting as bad as wild pigs. Hope they don't fk shit up like pigs.


Worse, actually.  A pure pair of examples:

They burrow constantly, so on any waterfront (intracoastal, lake, canal, bridge) the burrows cause cave-ins.  Roads have collapsed.  Lawns have fallen into the water.  Small bridges made unsafe.

And oinks can be eaten.  I tried the iguana that  had the fargin audacity to walk across MY lawn:  Ethiopian Prison Food.  

The oink that had the temerity to do the same thing was made into a glorious cook-out.

LATE EDIT ADD:  Iguanas love to get up on roofs.  If they crawl in your bathroom vent pipe, they will wind up here.  Exciting:





BTW:  To be completely honest... they can get out of the toilet.  Yup.  One of the reasons there are NO iguanas at the Chateau.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 17, 2022)

Here's a short video that will make even hardcases go "awwww".  A swan had been injured, as was being released after healing:


----------



## ness (Jul 17, 2022)

Good morning, we have wild hog, wild dogs.  Seen wild dogs chase down a deer once it scared me.  I want a handgun for Xmas and a holster so I can carry it around the yard.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Time for a real nice high powered air rifle


I just cannot bring myself to spring for one.  I'd have to get a decent one just to pot a distant neighbor's pests (if he'd even permit it).  Fargin things are expensive...

They sell them within ten miles of me:  Palm Beach Air Guns.  I went there with a 2/3 intent of buying.  Got cured of that notion prontissimo:

The FX Wildcat MKIII Compact was not the top of the line by any means, but it was "top" enuf to stop me from even thinking about one forever and ever amen:

"Starting at *$1,349.99*." <-- If you want the extras - add in your children and a camel.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

I got one of these when I was 11

Benjamin Sheridan .177


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here's a short video that will make even hardcases go "awwww".  A swan had been injured, as was being released after healing:







awwwwww


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I got one of these when I was 11
> 
> Benjamin Sheridan .177View attachment 303139


I still have the same takes conical shape pellets in yellow box


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I went out to water this morning and I was attacked by thousands of mosquitoes!
> 
> they must have hatched out overnight , it was shocking because I watered yesterday and no mosquitoes…***!


We have them here too big and when they bite me they stay welts and itching for days.  So I have to have sleeves, long pants shoes socks and deep woods off whenever they are bad. Last spring I was working on my water pump outside and learned a quick lesson when that night I was covered from head to toe with bites that lasted two weeks.  I hate mosquitoes.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

5mm or 20cal pellets right?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We have them here too big and when they bite me they stay welts and itching for days.  So I have to have sleeves, long pants shoes socks and deep woods off whenever they are bad. Last spring I was working on my water pump outside and learned a quick lesson when that night I was covered from head to toe with bites that lasted two weeks.  I hate mosquitoes.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> 5mm or 20cal pellets right?
> View attachment 303151




exactly

i believe mine were .19 but I could be mistaken..that was back around 1963?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


Yep that’s them Virginia mosquitoes right there..  the tiny baby ones bite as bad as the big ones.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> exactly
> 
> i believe mine were .19 but I could be mistaken..that was back around 1963?
> 
> ...


They aslo made a 177 pellet version




the 20cal was like a 22 when I pumped it up LOL
Had mine at 12


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yep that’s them Virginia mosquitoes right there..  the tiny baby ones bite as bad as the big ones.


Ever tighten you skin once the bug is biting and filling with blood
You can actually get them to explode 
Tightening the skin makes it hard for them to pull out, and they keep sucking


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They aslo made a 177 pellet version
> View attachment 303154
> 
> the 20cal was like a 22 when I pumped it up LOL
> Had mine at 12




yep yep , I think that was exactly like mine…yeah , pump it up and no problems killing a rabbit at 10-20 yards


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I got one of these when I was 11
> 
> Benjamin Sheridan .177View attachment 303139


My Daddy would not let me have one.  I could have .22, though <-- He knew I would be safe with a "real" gun.  He wuz right... Using a buddy's Daisy, I shot a girl in the ass.  Didn't get caught.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My Daddy would not let me have one.  I could have .22, though <-- He knew I would be safe with a "real" gun.  He wuz right... Using a buddy's Daisy, I shot a girl in the ass.  Didn't get caught.




it must have been some nice arse


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ever tighten you skin once the bug is biting and filling with blood
> You can actually get them to explode
> Tightening the skin makes it hard for them to pull out, and they keep sucking


No I didn’t know this. May try it if my smack it instinct doesn’t take over first


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

This is what I had.

CROSMAN® 2100 CLASSIC .177 PELLET / BB PNEUMATIC PUMP AIR RIFLE, BROWN​


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My Daddy would not let me have one.  I could have .22, though <-- He knew I would be safe with a "real" gun.  He wuz right... Using a buddy's Daisy, I shot a girl in the ass.  Didn't get caught.


My brother hit me with a BB gun once. I was about nine. Got hit in the arm. Momma never found out.


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

Morning, my fishing trip just got canceled.....son in law wole up sick.  I am packed and ready to go!  No refund on the room...... anybody want to go?

Big if you leave now we can still go.  Just get to the house and I will take it from there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

I ran over my sister with my bike while she was making mud pies. I was 9 and she was 6. My Dad whipped my ass.
Don't know what the big deal was. She made the perfect ramp.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, my fishing trip just got canceled.....son in law wole up sick.  I am packed and ready to go!  No refund on the room...... anybody want to go?
> 
> Big if you leave now we can still go.  Just get to the house and I will take it from there.


Oh, sorry Pute. Hope he feels better soon. I guess Mrs Pute wouldn’t be interested? I mean the room is paid for…


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh, sorry Pute. Hope he feels better soon. I guess Mrs Pute wouldn’t be interested? I mean the room is paid for…


Won't work.  We have a 20 year old cat that needs lots of attention and she won't leave her.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> 5mm or 20cal pellets right?
> View attachment 303151


I have a tin of BB caps for my 22 riffle
Great little rd for small pests without big boom.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

I use to use Rat Shot for pest.

The most common cartridges loaded with rat-shot are the . 22 Long Rifle or pistol or revolver cartridges. Using rat-shot cartridges *allows one to convert a handgun or rifle into a small shotgun suitable for short-range use.





*


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, my fishing trip just got canceled.....son in law wole up sick.  I am packed and ready to go!  No refund on the room...... anybody want to go?
> 
> Big if you leave now we can still go.  Just get to the house and I will take it from there.


Does he have a doctors note , He better ...........
Hope all is well


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use to use Rat Shot for pest.
> 
> The most common cartridges loaded with rat-shot are the . 22 Long Rifle or pistol or revolver cartridges. Using rat-shot cartridges *allows one to convert a handgun or rifle into a small shotgun suitable for short-range use.
> View attachment 303170
> *


I buy those for my 38. Will kill a snake without having to aim to hard. Works every time. Is kinda loud tho


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use to use Rat Shot for pest.
> 
> The most common cartridges loaded with rat-shot are the . 22 Long Rifle or pistol or revolver cartridges. Using rat-shot cartridges *allows one to convert a handgun or rifle into a small shotgun suitable for short-range use.
> View attachment 303170
> *


We always called it birdshot for hunting Morning Doves


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

The 22 long rifle is one of my favorite guns.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



Screw that. Ima smash the little bastards.


bigsur51 said:


> it must have been some nice arse
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303155


I'm thinkin' a BB would bounce right off of that hard little fanny.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use to use Rat Shot for pest.
> 
> The most common cartridges loaded with rat-shot are the . 22 Long Rifle or pistol or revolver cartridges. Using rat-shot cartridges *allows one to convert a handgun or rifle into a small shotgun suitable for short-range use.
> View attachment 303170
> *


I think Remington used to make a smooth bore .22 pump just for shooting the shot cartridges.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> We always called it birdshot for hunting Morning Doves


I thought Bird Shot is for 12gauge shot guns. I could be wrong.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> o never The 22 long rifle is one of my favorite guns.


I have 3 brand new Ruger 10/22s in boxes
had a store gun deal go bad and the place was like no cash refunds , I wanted to never buy there again so I took my money in guns . I got 3 rifles at 200 dollars so I made out if I ever sell them


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> We always called it birdshot for hunting Morning Doves


I call it snake shot. Would never use it on birds. We had a backyard pond that I kept very clean it was fed by artesian well and we used it for swimming. There were no snakes allowed.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I think Remington used to make a smooth bore .22 pump just for shooting the shot cartridges.


Makes sense


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Screw that. Ima smash the little bastards.
> 
> I'm thinkin' a BB would bounce right off of that hard little fanny.


Yes but it would sting a little


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Possibly the most common type of 12-gauge shotgun load, birdshot comes in a variety of sizes.  A variety of 12-gauge ammo shot patterns allow hunters to target game from small to medium sizes. For birdshot, the larger the number, the smaller the pellet. You get more pellets in a single load. A #9 shot will hold more pellets. However, a #1 shot will hold less


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have 3 brand new Ruger 10/22s in boxes
> had a store gun deal go bad and the place was like no cash refunds , I wanted to never buy there again so I took my money in guns . I got 3 rifles at 200 dollars so I made out if I ever sell them


I did convert one to a SS heavy barrel tack driver that I have shot
Bedded stock with hair trigger,


----------



## ness (Jul 17, 2022)

I let my son own a bb gun.  Is far as I know he didn't have an accident with it.  My first gun was a 25.  carried with me everywhere.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Possibly the most common type of 12-gauge shotgun load, birdshot comes in a variety of sizes.  A variety of 12-gauge ammo shot patterns allow hunters to target game from small to medium sizes. For birdshot, the larger the number, the smaller the pellet. You get more pellets in a single load. A #9 shot will hold more pellets. However, a #1 shot will hold less


You learned that in collodge didnt you


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

I use to kill dear, squirrel, rabbit,coon, possum and just about anything and everything with my Remington 22 long rifle. Used mostly hollow points for hunting.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2022)

You can get bird shot in any gauge. The shot size used in the CCI .22 mag rounds is #12, if I remember right.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Believe it or not they taught kids in school how to handle weapons back in the day.
My Dad taught me when I was 7yrs old.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use to kill dear, squirrel, rabbit,coon, possum and just about anything and everything with my Remington 22 long rifle. Used mostly hollow points for hunting.


Shot my 1st deer with a bolt action 22 long 
One shot across the back of neck and one to the head after walk up


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Good post Hippie. I never used bird shot in my 22 but I did use Rat Shot. Only used rat Shot to kill snakes,rats and small pest


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

Knew a guy who would take deer for the town residents who needed food in state protected reservoirs, he would camp out in an old cave and shot them with a ruger 22 cal pistol.
Town was well feed ever winter.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

I had a 22 pistol I would carry for water moccasins when I was fishing.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Good post Hippie. I never used bird shot in my 22 but I did use Rat Shot. Only used rat Shot to kill snakes,rats and small pest


This is birdshot with crimped tip


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I had a 22 pistol I would carry for water moccasins.


I had a 22 mag pocket derringer  2 barrel 
It shot 6 foot flames


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

I'll be damn. I remember seeing those. Thanks for jogging my memory Roster.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I had a 22 pistol I would carry for water moccasins when I was fishing.


Is that the one that you shot yourself with


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Hope not. That would hurt like hell.
I was shot with a 357 in a car jacking. Actually it was a truck. Still have the bullet in me.


----------



## ness (Jul 17, 2022)

I got to catch up on laundry since it been raining off and on for three days and I use a clothesline to dry.   
Good day for now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is that the one that you shot yourself with


Seen a video once where a cop shot himself in the leg in a classroom in front of kids trying to show them gun safety.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use to kill dear, squirrel, rabbit,coon, possum and just about anything and everything with my Remington 22 long rifle. Used mostly hollow points for hunting.


I do know a 22 will bounce right off an armadillo


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Believe it or not they taught kids in school how to handle weapons back in the day.
> My Dad taught me when I was 7yrs old.


The NRA taught me. My father, after spending 4 years in the infantry in WWII, hated guns and wouldn't have one in the house. I was crazy about guns; any kind, so I started buying The American Rifleman. I bought a few guns as a kid, but they were quickly disposed of as soon as the Old Man found 'em. Once I turned 18, he had no problem with them. Never been without enough to arm a small banana republic ever since.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 17, 2022)

you can unload any shotgun birdshot and reload with almost anything for a sure kill .. marbles, broke glass ... even fusia coloured crayons ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2022)

Got outside shit to do before the thunderstorms hit. See ya in a bit.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

patwi said:


> you can unload any shotgun birdshot and reload with almost anything for a sure kill .. marbles, broke glass ... even fusia coloured crayons ..


Did you blast him LOL


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

Here I sit broken hearted tried to fish and only farted...farg


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Here I sit broken hearted tried to fish and only farted...farg





if you would have brought a can of corn you could chum a little


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

No problem....I had corn for dinner last night.


----------



## boo (Jul 17, 2022)

pute said:


> No problem....I had corn for dinner last night.


it will reappear today looking like it did before you chewed it...


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

That is why I posted....corn always makes a cameo appearance.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

pute said:


> That is why I posted....corn always makes a cameo appearance.





please spare us the details

meanwhile in Dallas , or is it hades?


----------



## boo (Jul 17, 2022)

yeah, it's pretty hot down here in the deep south...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

the highs in Miami are almost like the low temps in Dallas


----------



## kevinn (Jul 17, 2022)

Pretty hot and humid here in Virginia. Accidentally sprayed myself with a leaking hose and it dried me off


----------



## boo (Jul 17, 2022)

did the water turn to steam kev...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did you blast him LOL
> View attachment 303176


He must be the skittles guy


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> please spare us the details
> 
> meanwhile in Dallas , or is it hades?
> 
> ...


Yes in Deed   Hopper ate corn last night and is blowing Pop Corn now


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

That ain't no shit. It's hot enough to pop corn outside on the sidewalk.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2022)

Put in an honest five hours outside. 86 degrees, and I sweated my fat fanny off for the first hour and a half. Then I stopped sweating. Weird. Usually doesn't happen unless I'm getting heat stroke. Kept on plugging away and was happy with my progress, but my back is one mad mofo.

I see you folks have been using your playtime constructively.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That ain't no shit. It's hot enough to pop corn outside on the sidewalk.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My brother hit me with a BB gun once. I was about nine. Got hit in the arm. Momma never found out.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes but it would sting a little


The girl I shot in the ass was about (my age).  She was wearing denims, so she hardly felt it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 17, 2022)

ness said:


> I let my son own a bb gun.  Is *far as I know* he didn't have an accident with it.  My first gun was a 25.  carried with me everywhere.


There it is...


----------



## pute (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm fkn cracked.  I should be fishing 90 miles from here at 9,700 feet in 65 degree temp token on a number and swilling beer.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm fkn cracked.  I should be fishing 90 miles from here at 9,700 feet in 65 degree temp token on a number and swilling beer.


Ferris Bueller?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

Is he OK , not Covid I hope


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Seen a video once where a cop shot himself in the leg in a classroom in front of kids trying to show them gun safety.


Saw that myself Funny shit LOL


----------



## giggy (Jul 18, 2022)

Morning everybody, well it is monday.


----------



## ness (Jul 18, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 18, 2022)

I saved up my money and bought my first Red Rider BB gun, but my dad made me memorize the Shooters Bibles 10 Commandments first.  

He bought me my first Stevens Crackshot 22 for Christmas when I was 8, a Stevens 12 ga single around age 10, and I traded for a used Benjamin 22 at age 11 for cheap rat and squirrel rounds.  20 pumps on the Benjamin was lethal, but look at what they are up to now:  Benjamin Airguns - True Original Air Rifles and Air Pistols, Airbows, PCP guns and gear - BenjaminAirguns.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 18, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, well it is monday.





ness said:


> Morning


Morning all ya'll sleepy heads!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I saved up my money and bought my first Red Rider BB gun, but my dad made me memorize the Shooters Bibles 10 Commandments first.
> 
> He bought me my first Stevens Crackshot 22 for Christmas when I was 8, a Stevens 12 ga single around age 10, and I traded for a used Benjamin 22 at age 11 for cheap rat and squirrel rounds.  20 pumps on the Benjamin was lethal, but look at what they are up to now:  Benjamin Airguns - True Original Air Rifles and Air Pistols, Airbows, PCP guns and gear - BenjaminAirguns.com


Drop an Elk with some of the big air guns out there now


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

Morning OFC. Going to be a hot one here today. Got to walk now. Be back later.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, how I would love a suppressor for my scoped .22 -- But again, Land of the Free has weird limits.


200 dollar tax stamp away!









						SilencerCo: Suppress The Fear
					

Suppress the fear with SilencerCo. A suppressor mitigates the fear of recoil and noise, making the user experience more enjoyable.




					silencerco.com
				




Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They aslo made a 177 pellet version
> View attachment 303154
> 
> the 20cal was like a 22 when I pumped it up LOL
> Had mine at 12


Sheridan made a similar model.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 18, 2022)

I had a Crossman .22 rifle. Little bugger would shoot through two Buick hubcaps, even with a soft lead bullet. Seals went bad, and it was lost to history.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Sheridan made a similar model.
> 
> Bubba





did they merge and become Benjamin Sheridan?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> The girl I shot in the ass was about (my age).  She was wearing denims, so she hardly felt it.


I shot a few Gals in the ass before I found out I could buy rubbers


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 18, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm fkn cracked.  I should be fishing 90 miles from here at 9,700 feet in 65 degree temp token on a number and swilling beer.


Everything happens for a reason, Brother.


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

Hot one out there. Walk is done and I'm glad. Just washed Mrs Pute's car and I probably should go downstairs and check on things. Been a long day already.


----------



## giggy (Jul 18, 2022)

I hope yall get a surprise in the next day or so.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> did they merge and become Benjamin Sheridan







__





						Are Crosman and Benjamin the same? -
					

" Are Crosman and Benjamin the same?" Benjamin is the popular brand name among professional shooters. They are highly versatile air rifle range......



					topairguns.net
				




Crossman is the parent company of Benjamin air rifles. Crosman acquired Benjamin at the beginning of the 20th century i.e. 1991 by taking control of its manufacturing, supply chain, and marketing activities.* Crosman bought Benjamin Sheridan manufacturing* which was located in Racine, Wisconsin.


----------



## muggles (Jul 18, 2022)

giggy said:


> I hope yall get a surprise in the next day or so.


Goody, goody goody!  I just love surprises!  Thanks again for all your efforts, Giggy.

Stay safe and watch your six!


----------



## giggy (Jul 18, 2022)

Was great to talk to you, and hope to see you around brother.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 18, 2022)

muggles said:


> Goody, goody goody!  I just love surprises!  Thanks again for all your efforts, Giggy.
> 
> Stay safe and watch your six!


Glad to see ya back, Muggles! Stop by Woody's Playhouse. Ain't anybody there but three lonely old bastards, and I'm one of 'em.


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

muggles, you owe me a phone call brother...when you're up to it...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

muggles said:


> Goody, goody goody!  I just love surprises!  Thanks again for all your efforts, Giggy.
> 
> Stay safe and watch your six!





is that really you muggles?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

Yeah Muggles ya owe me a phone call too. You can find it in the bathrooms where Roster keeps writing it on the walls.


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

same place he's posted pics of you 'eh brother hopper...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

Yeah the bastard is a kiss and tell kinda guy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

boo said:


> same place he's posted pics of you 'eh brother hopper...


Pute and Hippie says we are the same guy,,so he has your number too.  I told them there is no way there are two handsome bastards like me. 
I think they are trying to say we are trouble makers. Have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah Muggles ya owe me a phone call too. You can find it in the bathrooms where Roster keeps writing it on the walls.






I am shocked I tell yas , shocked


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

No your not because your name is right beside mine. Told ya not to trust Roster.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

I can’t believe it is muggs!

dam , that just made my day , week , month , and year!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No your not because your name is right beside mine. Told ya not to trust Roster.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

You have been missed Brother Muggles.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You have been missed Brother Muggles.




wow is all I can say

otherwise , I can’t say enough good things about this man

wow


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

So, we have all heard Big say "Two More Weeks" almost every time he posts.  Well I have been running this Pineapple 60 days today and so I checked the trich's.  As you can see (below) may of them have turned.  I am gonna let it go 10 more days.  Wonder how many would harvest at this stage.  it would be good smoke but in 10 days it will be on another level.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

let it run pute. the last 10 days makes all the difference...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 18, 2022)

Hello Muggles!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 18, 2022)

pute said:


> So, we have all heard Big say "Two More Weeks" almost every time he posts.  Well I have been running this Pineapple 60 days today and so I checked the trich's.  As you can see (below) may of them have turned.  I am gonna let it go 10 more days.  Wonder how many would harvest at this stage.  it would be good smoke but in 10 days it will be on another level.
> 
> 
> View attachment 303332


Doing a good job with that new scope Pute. Yes when they get that close I start over watching them and it seems to take forever… I always wait one more day and sleep on it when I decide it’s time just to get a fresh look at them again the next day. Also I’ve noticed that some buds even on the same plant are done before others. These are super close tho


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Should we tell her the trichomes keep ripening as they are hang drying .


----------



## giggy (Jul 18, 2022)

I don't look at the trichomes no more, I misplaced my loupe.


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

you've misplaced a lot more than your loupe brother...


----------



## giggy (Jul 18, 2022)

That's alright brother boo, I can't see no how.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 18, 2022)

I’ve never actually looked at them during drying. I figure it is what it is by then


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

When am I supposed to add the cal/mag?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

pute said:


> When am I supposed to add the cal/mag?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 18, 2022)

check out my hippie chick Swede circa 1970


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 18, 2022)

good wives


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 18, 2022)

^^^'Cause they're all dead!


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

Sun is down and 87f....a/c is gonna get a workout this week.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 18, 2022)

A cool 79 degrees here. Burrrr.


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> A cool 79 degrees here. Burrrr.


That is still to hot.....it needs to get down into the 50's.  I can keep the house pretty cool in the heat of the day if it gets that cool at night.


----------



## giggy (Jul 19, 2022)

Morning everybody. Supposed to get rain today. They done lied twice. Temp has been a little lower so it hasn't been to bad.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Feel like temp in my truck was 111f yesterday.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2022)

good morning giggy , WeedHopper , and all the Lurkers , come on in and have some coffee  , smoke a hooter , eat some donuts


i will leave some Jalalabad Star x Malawi on the counter right next to the chocolate donuts

hey , we’ll lookie here , some old employeees showed up for some tacos on tuesday


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning giggy , WeedHopper , and all the Lurkers , come on in and have some coffee  , smoke a hooter , eat some donuts
> 
> 
> i will leave some Jalalabad Star x Malawi on the counter right next to the chocolate donuts
> ...


Yes please!


----------



## giggy (Jul 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> check out my hippie chick Swede circa 1970
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303348


Big being a teen in the 70's I dig the Hippie chick's, but I liked the red neck chick's as well. I grew up in the country. The ones that always got me in trouble were the native American and Mexican chick's, and man I stayed in trouble. Good looking woman there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> That is still to hot.....it needs to get down into the 50's.  I can keep the house pretty cool in the heat of the day if it gets that cool at night.


So now yall are just rubbing it in. Mean old bastards.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Now im hungry for tacos.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Now im hungry for tacos.


No Fried Charred broiled Fajitas


----------



## giggy (Jul 19, 2022)

Hopper, It is taco Tuesday,  now go slap your woman and tell her to make you some tacos. First set up your camera to film the a$$ whopping that that woman is gonna put on you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2022)

and Wednesday at the senior center biscuits and gravy for bkfst and tamales , enchiladas , and gorditas for lunchera!


----------



## giggy (Jul 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and Wednesday at the senior center biscuits and gravy for bkfst and tamales , enchiladas , and gorditas for lunchera!


I need to go to breakfast and lunch with you.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

And some salt for his wounds


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2022)

giggy said:


> I need to go to breakfast and lunch with you.




come on down!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And some salt for his wounds





and that is one of the main production goals at the Salt Mines

lots of wounds out there that need salt in them


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and that is one of the main production goals at the Salt Mines
> 
> lots of wounds out there that need salt in them


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

For all that have lost a Loved one
I see this and cry


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

I am running from it but my garden is loving this heat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

giggy said:


> Hopper, It is taco Tuesday,  now go slap your woman and tell her to make you some tacos. First set up your camera to film the a$$ whopping that that woman is gonna put on you.


She will cut me bro.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 19, 2022)

Wow raining hard and the sun shining bright.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> That is still to hot.....it needs to get down into the 50's.  I can keep the house pretty cool in the heat of the day if it gets that cool at night.


Blink twice and you'll be up to your ass in snow. Summer just ain't that long.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

The needs of the many out way the needs of the few


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Blink twice and you'll be up to your ass in snow. Summer just ain't that long.


Its coming


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The needs of the many out way the needs of the few


Said that right before he died of radiation poisoning


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The needs of the many out way the needs of the few


Was that a quote from Karl Marx?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Said that right before he died of radiation poisoning


And the sad part is no one even remembers him now
Live long and Prosper


----------



## ness (Jul 19, 2022)

Good morning Old Farts.  The girls are watered this morning.  It's so hot that they might even need another watering before the day is done.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Was that a quote from Karl Marx?


Right from his handbox


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Its coming
> View attachment 303388


Hey look at the brightside 
No more lawn to cut


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey look at the brightside
> No more lawn to cut


Nope, just snow to plow. Lots 'o snow. Kind of fun, really. Only took out one pole light last year and no mailboxes. Did carve a few divots in peoples lawns while doing their driveways, but no one complained.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

Good morning old farts. Just doing my post in order to bring up the numbers on this thread. It’s still hot and humid in my world. Have to get out there and sweat today tho. Have to stay ahead of those dang Japanese beetles that are horning in on my eggplants and blackberries. i saw a threesome piled up on my eggplant leaf yesterday. Don’t know what to with them when I grab them off with my hand. They buzz around in my palm until they fly away. I can never kill them like squash them. Maybe I need to collect them in a jar with Spinasod in it…. 
hope everyone has a swell day


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning old farts. Just doing my post in order to bring up the numbers on this thread. It’s still hot and humid in my world. Have to get out there and sweat today tho. Have to stay ahead of those dang Japanese beetles that are horning in on my eggplants and blackberries. i saw a threesome piled up on my eggplant leaf yesterday. Don’t know what to with them when I grab them off with my hand. They buzz around in my palm until they fly away. I can never kill them like squash them. Maybe I need to collect them in a jar with Spinasod in it….
> hope everyone has a swell day


Get beetle traps


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/RESCUE-Japanese-Beetle-Trap-Reusable/dp/B01JH1COHY/ref=asc_df_B01JH1COHY?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=80401840125110&hvnetw=o&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584001418561331&psc=1


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

I see these hanging in peoples front yards in my hood. How far away from the plants do you put them?


----------



## ness (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 19, 2022)

giggy said:


> Big being a teen in the 70's I dig the Hippie chick's, but I liked the red neck chick's as well. I grew up in the country. The ones that always got me in trouble were the native American and Mexican chick's, and man I stayed in trouble. Good looking woman there.


They all got me in trouble............


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I see these hanging in peoples front yards in my hood. How far away from the plants do you put them?


*Where should the traps be placed?*​There are a few guidelines to be followed when choosing to use a Japanese beetle trap. First, you need to place them as far away as possible from the plant or group of plants you are trying to protect from them. Make sure you install the traps downwind from your garden, in such way that the beetles following the trap’s scent do not fly directly over your garden.

It’s never a good idea to be tempting beetles to stop for a snack in the garden you are trying to protect. Since beetles can travel across many miles, getting the community involved is a very smart thing to do. Strategically placing traps across the entire area will definitely work better and be much more efficient than a few isolated traps in a couple of yards.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Get beetle traps


Ok, I will they are on my list now


----------



## Patwi (Jul 19, 2022)

Life







.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I see these hanging in peoples front yards in my hood. How far away from the plants do you put them?


close to neighbors yards


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> *Where should the traps be placed?*​There are a few guidelines to be followed when choosing to use a Japanese beetle trap. First, you need to place them as far away as possible from the plant or group of plants you are trying to protect from them. Make sure you install the traps downwind from your garden, in such way that the beetles following the trap’s scent do not fly directly over your garden.
> 
> It’s never a good idea to be tempting beetles to stop for a snack in the garden you are trying to protect. Since beetles can travel across many miles, getting the community involved is a very smart thing to do. Strategically placing traps across the entire area will definitely work better and be much more efficient than a few isolated traps in a couple of yards.


I don’t really like the front yard look but that’s where I’ve been seeing them in other yards right in the middle of their front yards….


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t really like the front yard look but that’s where I’ve been seeing them in other yards right in the middle of their front yards….


They say the traps will attract more beetles , and not to place them close to the plants you want protected.
not sure n=maybe lwan grubs are better right in yard


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They say the traps will attract more beetles , and not to place them close to the plants you want protected.
> not sure n=maybe lwan grubs are better right in yard


the bags fill fast if you are infested


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 19, 2022)

ness said:


> Good morning Old Farts.  The girls are watered this morning.  It's so hot that they might even need another watering before the day is done.


I'm with u BuDDy


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 19, 2022)

Not even 11 am  gonna b a wee bit to hot today


----------



## giggy (Jul 19, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> I'm with u BuDDy


Good to see you back around, but Ness is our sister.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The needs of the many out way the needs of the few


Spock


----------



## giggy (Jul 19, 2022)

Hot here like that. Saying only 90 today. I believe they are liars cause it is 89 already at 0945.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 19, 2022)

giggy said:


> Good to see you back around, but Ness is our sister.


It was ment In The most floral way possible     🏵  thanks it's nice to b growing again and back trolling


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 19, 2022)

giggy said:


> Hot here like that. Saying only 90 today. I believe they are liars cause it is 89 already at 0945.


I started sweating more reading this  saying 91 here w/60 rh but ya we know how weather predictions go 95 feeling like 98 prob


----------



## boo (Jul 19, 2022)

anyone have any issssdea as to what is causing this discoloration and spotting of the leaves...6-7 ml. of calmag per gallon...only a few plants bugging me out...


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

Heat stress?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 19, 2022)

What's temp and rh is the tent running? What nutes are u using other then cal mag?


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning old farts. Just doing my post in order to bring up the numbers on this thread. It’s still hot and humid in my world. Have to get out there and sweat today tho. Have to stay ahead of those dang Japanese beetles that are horning in on my eggplants and blackberries. i saw a threesome piled up on my eggplant leaf yesterday. Don’t know what to with them when I grab them off with my hand. They buzz around in my palm until they fly away. I can never kill them like squash them. Maybe I need to collect them in a jar with Spinasod in it….
> hope everyone has a swell day


Insecticidal soap is what I use. I am overwhelmed with a little pricks. Love my grapes.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 19, 2022)

I spy a little purple this morning


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

patwi said:


> Life
> 
> 
> View attachment 303391
> ...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Heat stress?


I was thinking high rh and high heat low air flow not enough cfm exhausting with that's all I got then if lean toward maybe locking out phosphate and potash in the flowering plants or not enough of those and to much nitrogen available  
When In doubt flush it out I don't think it's lack if cal mag personally


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 19, 2022)

Anyone know a good android macro scope for tricome inspecting can't find my USB computer one


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

boo said:


> anyone have any issssdea as to what is causing this discoloration and spotting of the leaves...6-7 ml. of calmag per gallon...only a few plants bugging me out...View attachment 303395
> View attachment 303396
> View attachment 303397
> View attachment 303398


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Needs more CalMag.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 19, 2022)

Lawns to cut Later dudes


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They say the traps will attract more beetles , and not to place them close to the plants you want protected.
> not sure n=maybe lwan grubs are better right in yard


I tried traps last year....all it did was attract more.  I put the traps a distance away....and they were everywhere.  I recommend not doing this.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning old farts. Just doing my post in order to bring up the numbers on this thread. It’s still hot and humid in my world. Have to get out there and sweat today tho. Have to stay ahead of those dang Japanese beetles that are horning in on my eggplants and blackberries. i saw a threesome piled up on my eggplant leaf yesterday. Don’t know what to with them when I grab them off with my hand. They buzz around in my palm until they fly away. I can never kill them like squash them. Maybe I need to collect them in a jar with Spinasod in it….
> hope everyone has a swell day


Back in the Olden Days, we had pretty simple, but also pretty effective japanese beetle traps.  We hung a half-dozen of those ordinary sticky fly ribbons with some rose leaves or blackberry leaves stuck to them in places all along the sticky extruded strip.





We hung them along a row string over the tops of the beetles' fave plants.

Dunno if they are even made anymore, but they were ubiquitous in the 40's and 50's.  They looked sorta like a roll of quarters (unopened) when you bought them.  They cost 8c a pack IIRC.  <-- Us kids loved to walk the two miles to Miz Gaddis' General Store, because that meant we got the 2c left over from the dime.  You got 4 Mary Janes (peany-booger and molasses taffy bites) for 2c.




HO-lee shite!!  I just went searching and found them (see pic above)... But the fargin things no longer sell for 8c a pack.  The price is now $6.40!!!


----------



## boo (Jul 19, 2022)

I got this in the mail today from a decades long friend here on the passion...both patwi and his bride know what my dutchie means to me...what  thoughtful friends...I'm fortunate to have made many friends in the 2 plus decades of interaction online...much love brother...


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

Wow, Two stars for Patwi.  Really good and caring people on here.


----------



## ness (Jul 19, 2022)

Love buy a bag of penny anknee-- (can't spell) candy.


----------



## boo (Jul 19, 2022)

I was joking about the cal mag, they get ample doses of it every feeding...high humidity and decent air flow...tents are difficult for me to get around in them to fully inspect...I use GH 3 part system and am now thinking too much too soon as most of the issues are in early veg...the fire OG x BB in flower may be heat related, 20" below the light...that's the only plant in flower that is showing these signs...


----------



## ness (Jul 19, 2022)

Many wonderful humble people on here and we love our 
pets.


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

ness said:


> Many wonderful humble people on here and we love our
> pets.







My little girl.....just turned 12


----------



## ness (Jul 19, 2022)

Need to get a few things done this morning.  Friends have fun.


----------



## ness (Jul 19, 2022)

It's going to hit 1000.  Who will it be?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2022)

ness said:


> It's going to hit 1000.  Who will it be?




do we win a prize?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Back in the Olden Days, we had pretty simple, but also pretty effective japanese beetle traps.  We hung a half-dozen of those ordinary sticky fly ribbons with some rose leaves or blackberry leaves stuck to them in places all along the sticky extruded strip.View attachment 303404
> 
> 
> We hung them along a row string over the tops of the beetles' fave plants.
> ...


I still buy them  they are two packs for 3.00 at the truck stops.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2022)

Yooper would be happy to know his thread hit a 1000 pages. Misfits thread hit that earlier today.
Roster got that one right on the money.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

Just came in for a break I’m drenched. Hot as ballz outside. Got all the pepper plants staked and tied up a bit more. They are growing fast and loaded heavy with jalapeño, sweet banana and bell peppers. Have plenty to give away and jalapeño poppers every nite for a while anywaze. Gonna trade some extra eggplant for zucchini which my neighbor is overwhelmed with. Well gotta see what’s for supper tonight and the joint turned brown so I guess I’ll be on my way. Y’all stay cool


----------



## Africanna (Jul 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning giggy , WeedHopper , and all the Lurkers , come on in and have some coffee  , smoke a hooter , eat some donuts
> 
> 
> i will leave some Jalalabad Star x Malawi on the counter right next to the chocolate donuts
> ...


Old employees big - wonder why they don't work there any longer


----------



## Africanna (Jul 19, 2022)

boo said:


> I got this in the mail today from a decades long friend here on the passion...both patwi and his bride know what my dutchie means to me...what  thoughtful friends...I'm fortunate to have made many friends in the 2 plus decades of interaction online...much love brother...
> View attachment 303406


Nice one Patwi


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 19, 2022)

boo said:


> I got this in the mail today from a decades long friend here on the passion...both patwi and his bride know what my dutchie means to me...what  thoughtful friends...I'm fortunate to have made many friends in the 2 plus decades of interaction online...much love brother...
> View attachment 303406


Holy shite!!

Who is this masked man that gave you a chokey-up sooper nice thing like that?!

None other than my admired patwi.   Waytago,_ patwi!_


----------



## Bubba (Jul 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> did they merge and become Benjamin Sheridan?


I don't know. Very similar looking and working. I don't even know if they still sell those?  The spring-piston guns seem to have captured the market.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 19, 2022)

Observation; You never realize just how long your beard is 'til you cut three inches off of it and nobody notices.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Observation; You never realize just how long your beard is 'til you cut three inches off of it and nobody notices.


I had a 6" full face and shaved it all no one knows who I am it's glorious 




️


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## giggy (Jul 20, 2022)

Morning everybody happy hump day.


----------



## ness (Jul 20, 2022)

Morning giggy.  Wake up time to start this day.  Coffee in the kitchen pipes and joint on the counter.  Enjoy


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2022)

good morning giggy , ness , and all you lurkers

its a cool 65 this morning and we are heading down to the senior center for biscuits and gravy and some coffee 

catch up to you cool cats laterz


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

Will be near 100 next couple days here


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 20, 2022)

Good morning everyone. Gonna be another hot one today. i have a list of stuff to get in town then back home hopefully get to transplanting my freak plants. Y’all stay cool  and have a great day


----------



## giggy (Jul 20, 2022)

We are going back into the heat wave. Was nice to have a few cooler days.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 20, 2022)

Man what a day. Ol lady got up grumpy this more, daughter got up grumpy so the day started bad. Called a paint store for some school bus yellow spray paint, drive 20 miles to find out the paint man doesn't have a clue, he had sun yellow. Said well it was yellow. Hit every hardware and auto parts in with only one can from Napa. Last store on the way out of town is a tractor and supply. Should have been my first stop, they had what I needed. So I hope it turns around now.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2022)

giggy said:


> Man what a day. Ol lady got up grumpy this more, daughter got up grumpy so the day started bad. Called a paint store for some school bus yellow spray paint, drive 20 miles to find out the paint man doesn't have a clue, he had sun yellow. Said well it was yellow. Hit every hardware and auto parts in with only one can from Napa. Last store on the way out of town is a tractor and supply. Should have been my first stop, they had what I needed. So I hope it turns around now.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

giggy said:


> Man what a day. Ol lady got up grumpy this more, daughter got up grumpy so the day started bad. Called a paint store for some school bus yellow spray paint, drive 20 miles to find out the paint man doesn't have a clue, he had sun yellow. Said well it was yellow. Hit every hardware and auto parts in with only one can from Napa. Last store on the way out of town is a tractor and supply. Should have been my first stop, they had what I needed. So I hope it turns around now.


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2022)

Work in the grow is done.  Don't want to but it is time to go outside and do my due diligence there.  Nice cool 70 down here in the basement....gonna be hot by now outside...maybe some clouds have moved in by now.  

@Roster...hope you are having a better day.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Work in the grow is done.  Don't want to but it is time to go outside and do my due diligence there.  Nice cool 70 down here in the basement....gonna be hot by now outside...maybe some clouds have moved in by now.
> 
> @Roster...hope you are having a better day.


Thks You too,


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 20, 2022)

You picked a fine time......................................


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 20, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You picked a fine time......................................
> 
> View attachment 303501


That's even worse than Knievel's foot peg falling off at the apex of his fountain at Cesar's Palace jump.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 21, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day eve. Hot already and the sun ain't up yet.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 21, 2022)

Well, here I am.  I think.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 21, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody happy fry-day eve. Hot already and the sun ain't up yet.


Ummmm, still Thursday morning here in Gawd's country.


----------



## ness (Jul 21, 2022)

Happy Friday Eve bacl at ya giggy.  Morning all I have 76 degrees at 6:42 am.

Going window shopping on Amazon this morning then out with the girl.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 21, 2022)

good morning 

a cool 62 and feels good

here is to a Groovy day


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> You picked a fine time......................................
> 
> View attachment 303501


outstanding ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2022)

Gonna be another hot mother fker today here.


----------



## giggy (Jul 21, 2022)

Saying by 1400 hours we will be in bad storms, I believe it too cause it is a sauna out there already.


----------



## boo (Jul 21, 2022)

got roofers here again, sounds like 'Nam over here


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

The new cordless gun are nice
over 800nails on a charge


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2022)

Morning OFC. Who took my toothbrush...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Who took my toothbrush...


I ate it


----------



## Africanna (Jul 21, 2022)

Greetings superannuated flatus friends.
A rather cool to cold one today - couldn't have ordered it better.  A glass of Pinotage and a Malawi one blader to see the evening in here in the southern half


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I ate it


This too shall pass.................


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The new cordless gun are nice
> over 800nails on a charge
> View attachment 303539


I have roofed very very little . I have humped enough shingles on a roof ( not no more for years ,many years) loaded a power ladder many many times seen and used airguns . There is nothing about a roof or connecting with a roof  that is nice.......


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have roofed very very little . I have humped enough shingles on a roof ( not no more for years ,many years) loaded a power ladder many many times seen and used airguns . There is nothing about a roof or connecting with a roof  that is nice.......


I enjoyed the feeling of the hard work at the end of the day


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I enjoyed the feeling of the hard work at the end of the day


so do I brother ! but not that !
Its a job for the young and haveing a friend (67)
roofed his whole life and he is crippled


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> so do I brother ! but not that !
> Its a job for the young and haveing a friend (67)
> roofed his whole life and he is crippled


Not suppose to be the installer all your life , at some point a smart roofer becomes the owner and hires others to do the hard work.
I carried 2 bundles for hrs and use a pump ladder too. Both ways were just as hard when all said and done. Best way now is to pay the driver of the lift truck to set the bundles around the top areas of the roof  before he leaves . best 40 dollars one will tip someone.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Not suppose to be the installer all your life , at some point a smart roofer becomes the owner and hires others to do the hard work.
> I carried 2 bundles for hrs and use a pump ladder too. Both ways were just as hard when all said and done. Best way now is to pay the driver of the lift truck to set the bundles around the top areas of the roof  before he leaves . best 40 dollars one will tip someone.


well worth  the $


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)

Oh I am somewhat of a cripple myself but dont let yourself know that


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh I am somewhat of a cripple myself but dont let yourself know that


If you worked with your hands and body all your life its hard not to be ....


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 21, 2022)

going to get my 12 hairs cut brb..!


----------



## giggy (Jul 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh I am somewhat of a cripple myself but dont let yourself know that


Yes but we are crippled physically, your mentally. LOL


----------



## Patwi (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 21, 2022)

hello fellow stoners  patwi what album cover is ur avatar pic from seen it before brain fart


----------



## Patwi (Jul 21, 2022)

In the Court of the Crimson King .. King Crimson

I got to see them around '73 .. awesome show, Robert Fripp is a genius . They opened for Bob Welch's incarnation of Fleetwood Mac and  Papa John Creach and his back up band Jefferson Starship


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 21, 2022)

i remember the picture  thanks for the comeback


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Who took my toothbrush...


Wasn't me. Can't say the same about Subgal's.


patwi said:


> In the Court of the Crimson King .. King Crimson
> 
> I got to see them around '73 .. awesome show, Robert Fripp is a genius . They opened for Bob Welch's incarnation of Fleetwood Mac and  Papa John Creach and his back up band Jefferson Starship



Saw 'em right around the same time at Sherwood Forest in Davison. Great concert. Can't remember who all played that day. Trippin' way too hard to.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2022)

My squirrels are splooting.

All over my rubber tree-shaded driveway.

It's so hot in Texas that squirrels are splooting. Yes, splooting.


----------



## ness (Jul 22, 2022)

Morning Unca and everyone when you wake up.  

Unca what is splooting?


----------



## giggy (Jul 22, 2022)

Morning Walt and the rest, happy fry-day. Looks like my Saturdays will be starting back up at work. At least they are only half days. Yall have a great morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2022)

good morning Unca , ness , and giggy , and all the Lurkers

a cool 64 on the high plains 

the county fair is this week and I will be taking Swede to the rodeo on her birthday

she can still fit into these clothes , can still ride a horse , and rolls some,great joints!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

Morning....hide from the heat day.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Unca and everyone when you wake up.
> 
> Unca what is splooting?


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> If you worked with your hands and body all your life its hard not to be ....


How ironic that when we're little boys or at least when I was growing up there was this thing called Boy Scouts and they taught us a bunch of neat little knots one of which I remember very clearly being called a clove hitch and now I'm 52 and I still know that not like the back of my hand


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 22, 2022)

Morning over a  here coffee watering and hiding has been the norm this week yesterday ap said feels like 103 no thanks   Texas take your heat back


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 22, 2022)

I woke up tuesday at 5:30 am...it was 85% humidity and 82 degrees already
So my gosh yeah


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> I woke up tuesday at 5:30 am...it was 85% humidity and 82 degrees already
> So my gosh yeah


Sounds like you are in Texas.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 22, 2022)

Greensboro bend in good ole vermont pute


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

Wow, I only missed it by about 2,000 miles.  I didn't think Vermont got that warm.  But, the whole country is burning up.


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

Thanks for the Care Package @boo.  It got here today.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning Unca , ness , and giggy , and all the Lurkers
> 
> a cool 64 on the high plains
> 
> ...




Happy Birthday to your soulmate big, ... I love country rodeos because country girls love country rodeos , .. bull and bronc riders are the only real athletes in America these days


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Wow, I only missed it by about 2,000 miles.  I didn't think Vermont got that warm.  But, the whole country is burning up.


----------



## boo (Jul 22, 2022)

I found this video of dutch getting pissed off at the decoy...he's good at ripping sleeves off as you can see at the end...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

boo said:


> I found this video of dutch getting pissed off at the decoy...he's good at ripping sleeves off as you can see at the end...




Frickin' beautiful ... thanks boo


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 22, 2022)

I have to maybe put a couple folks on ignore lol


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Unca and everyone when you wake up.
> 
> Unca what is splooting?


 Ya gotta click the link.

It IS a real word...








						It's so hot in Texas that squirrels are splooting. Yes, splooting.
					

Accustomed to the elements, squirrels are resorting their tried-and-true method for staying cool: Splooting.




					www.9news.com


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 22, 2022)

boo said:


> I found this video of dutch getting pissed off at the decoy...he's good at ripping sleeves off as you can see at the end...



That Good Boy was so into it, he wuz strangling hisself to the point where his baritone barks where coming out as squeals.  Beautiful, good doggie.


----------



## giggy (Jul 22, 2022)

Perchslurp, I seem to remember that name. Thcfarmer maybe.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning Unca , ness , and giggy , and all the Lurkers
> 
> a cool 64 on the high plains
> 
> ...





Hippie420 said:


> Wouldn't want her on the back of my Hog if'n we hit a cold spot. She could stab ya to death with those daggers.


Happy birthday to Swede!


boo said:


> I found this video of dutch getting pissed off at the decoy...he's good at ripping sleeves off as you can see at the end...



Hee, hee, hee, gooooode boy!!  Give that lad a lamb chop and a butt scratch!


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

How many generations does it take to completely re-write history?


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)

Rollitup in 2008 and firestaxx
Never thcfarmer
Sorry


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2022)

good morning 

donuts and coffee on the counter , hooters on deck , coffee shoppe girls will be serving

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Ya gotta click the link.
> 
> It IS a real word...
> 
> ...


its not what I thought at 15 y/o .........


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 23, 2022)

Freakin' stoners down under... got some folks thinkin' aliens






Turns out, a stoner company, Cann Group, said that they forgot to close the roof of their large grow house and their blackout blinds were left open.









						Mysterious pink glow in the sky over Mildura, Australia in videos and pictures - Strange Sounds
					

After RED lights in the North Pacific Ocean, now the sky turned PINK over Mildura, Australia… It was a regular Wednesday evening in the sleepy town of Mildura in northern Victoria, Australia, until residents realised that the night sky was bathed in a mysterious pink glow. Protect yourself...




					strangesounds.org


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Freakin' stoners down under... got some folks thinkin' aliens
> 
> View attachment 303735
> 
> ...




reminds me of the movie Saving Grace


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> Rollitup in 2008 and firestaxx
> Never thcfarmer
> Sorry


rollitup and stax, been at both. giggywatts at rollitup and evil clown at stax. i knew i knew that name from somewhere.


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)

morning everybody, getting a late start this morn, wife and daughter came in around 0200 this morn. needless to say i'm letting grumpy one and two sleep this morn.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

Dirty st


giggy said:


> morning everybody, getting a late start this morn, wife and daughter came in around 0200 this morn. needless to say i'm letting grumpy one and two sleep this morn.


Dirty stay outs LOL


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)

you know kakalak started his own place called, soak'n beans. haven't done no business with him since firestax.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Overcast this morning so a welcome cool start to the day.   I will enjoy this.


giggy said:


> you know kakalak started his own place called, soak'n beans. haven't done no business with him since firestax.


I don't remember him.  When was he around.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> Rollitup in 2008 and firestaxx
> Never thcfarmer
> Sorry


Several of us were on Firestax. Ended up with our on private thread because a little snitch named Umbra thought he was going to get us banned but all he did was get us a private thread that we banned him from.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)

Being the age I am I'm going to throw this out there but I'm surprised in all of these names that have come out for cultivars that no one's named one spam yet


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> I have to maybe put a couple folks on ignore lol


Why????


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> Being the age I am I'm going to throw this out there but I'm surprised in all of these names that have come out for cultivars that no one's named one spam yet


You'd be very surprised at the age of most members here


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> Being the age I am I'm going to throw this out there but I'm surprised in all of these names that have come out for cultivars that no one's named one spam yet


What...ok, do what you think is best.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Spam sandwich.


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Overcast this morning so a welcome cool start to the day.   I will enjoy this.
> 
> I don't remember him.  When was he around.


kakalak was stax right hand man in the u.s. made a couple deals with him back then while stax over in england was ripping folks. as far as i know kakalak is good, calyx bros seed company is his line.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)

Pew I went over to the Philippines to visit some family members wives family over there dude they've got little like restaurants that are catered specifically to just Spam so I know here in America we look at it like a I choose to not eat it if I can you know I love it and apparently in the Philippines they're my kind of people cuz they love it too but I mean I guess to each their own


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Several of us were on Firestax. Ended up with our on private thread because a little snitch named Umbra thought he was going to get us banned but all he did was get us a private thread that we banned him from.


I was on Firestax when you had that private room.   Didn't Little Dabby drop dime and get it shut down?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

No we just stopped going there because they fked up the forum with updates. Couldn't even pm each other,, remember?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

pute said:


> I was on Firestax when you had that private room.   Didn't Little Dabby drop dime and get it shut down?


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

Don't remember much.  Think that was about the same time I went over to the Cabana.  There has been so many of these sites it is hard to keep track....unless I get stoned then it all comes back.  ha ha


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning everybody, getting a late start this morn, wife and daughter came in around 0200 this morn. needless to say i'm letting grumpy one and two sleep this morn.


safe....


----------



## ness (Jul 23, 2022)

Morning I started MP 2013 and stay with OFC for about 5 years don't ask me why I stay so long all I did is get upset a lot.  Umbar wouldn't talk to me.  I did meet some good people and a lot of them are member here.  When I came back, I was surprised how the site has gotten 100 times better.   Thank you Brothers and Sisters.  No more getting upset.  And learning so much now.  Before some people wouldn't even give you advice.  
Getting ready to start five Gambian c Haze Auto reg beans.  All I have is 5 pots so 5 seeds I'll start.  Wishing for three girls.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2022)

Consider yourself lucky. Umbra was a self centered jerk. Thought he knew everything about growing, moved to Kalifornia, and promptly fell on his face when nobody wanted to buy his junk.  Rather funny, really.
I caught the guy in several lies, but he was uber protected by Rose. Not sure what was going on between the two, but I am sure I don't want to know or care.
I kinda like the OFC the way it is now. Seems to have a much better aura about it.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 303759


The only reason I even went to fire stacks was because t of Classic seeds was trying to sell some of his beans there and they ended up burning him and then he had some health problems.
Really never liked online stuff in lieu of face to face. 
It excites me that my state is legal but I'm going to be very fair about what I've seen where a lot of the times up here people were growing to help support their families because the cost of living up here ever since the late 80s is always been exorbitant to get by especially if you have kids and they want to play sports is that your etc etc I can remember growing up here in the late '80s and not being able to play hockey because my parents couldn't afford the equipment for whatever that made anyway I've noticed that 98% of the people that came up here 10 years ago to start hemp farming we're actually growing photo. Plants claiming that it was hemp but the director of Agriculture up here from Western Massachusetts just turned a blind eye and I get it but when I see these people and you're reaching out and saying hey look like you had a really good year would you mind breaking bread can I invest send a donation and they give you mold and you overlooked that and you go back a second time only to find that they've been double triple vaccinated and you're convinced that it's affected their judgment because they give you yet another Satchel that's half molded bud it just doesn't make any sense that you achieve a level of growing where you can have you know 30 or 40 cultivars but when it comes time to actually make sure that you're drying and you're curing and all of that is being done properly you're losing what you know half of your plants to mold and this is the guy who's directing our cannabis control board in this state my dude I'm perplexed, remember that cat Anthony Sullivan that used to do those infomercials like Billy Mays about OxiClean and all of that he's got a damn hemp Farm up here I just wish when I'm interacting with Folks up in a local level that I could shake hands with people and they would treat me with as much sincerity as I do them


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning I started MP 2013 and stay with OFC for about 5 years don't ask me why I stay so long all I did is get upset a lot.  Umbar wouldn't talk to me.  I did meet some good people and a lot of them are member here.  When I came back, I was surprised how the site has gotten 100 times better.   Thank you Brothers and Sisters.  No more getting upset.  And learning so much now.  Before some people wouldn't even give you advice.
> Getting ready to start five Gambian c Haze Auto reg beans.  All I have is 5 pots so 5 seeds I'll start.  Wishing for three girls.


Yep I'm fully supportive of that energy and that mindset, you know what I'd really like to do I'd really like to start getting into Mexican land race


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> Pew I went over to the Philippines to visit some family members wives family over there dude they've got little like restaurants that are catered specifically to just Spam so I know here in America we look at it like a I choose to not eat it if I can you know I love it and apparently in the Philippines they're my kind of people cuz they love it too but I mean I guess to each their own


i like fried spam myself.


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> Yep I'm fully supportive of that energy and that mindset, you know what I'd really like to do I'd really like to start getting into Mexican land race


you and me both, i grew up in texas and have had some great mexican weed. early 80's pine tree bud was a fav.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> i like fried spam myself.


I can't remember ever eating spam.  I was never into canned meat.....when I was in the army...C-Rats ruined canned meat for me.....I still remember Turkey Loaf.....barf!!!


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)

wasn't no canned meats in our sea rats as we called em. only when we were underway we had midnight breakfast, anchored out we got boxed sea rats which was two sandwiches a apple or orange a real small bag of chips and a can of juice, most of the time grapefruit.


----------



## ness (Jul 23, 2022)

Just the other day I was thinking of getting a can to cook it somehow.  Cook some pepper, onions, macaroni, and spam if you want you don't have to.  After everything is cooked throw it all together throw in a can of tomatoes soup and 2 tablespoons of ketchup mix it all together and you have a meal.


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)

i've always either had slices or sandwiches fried or straight out of the can. if i have had it mixed in something like that i don't remember. now ground beef is a different story, i think i have found every way it can be used.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I found this video of dutch getting pissed off at the decoy...he's good at ripping sleeves off as you can see at the end...



One of the latest here locally is stealing dogs and ransoming them back.  I would like to see someone steal any of our shepherds and Dutch demonstrates why...................


----------



## ness (Jul 23, 2022)

Yes I make it with ground beef all the time.  It's back in the day when a can was cheap, and you didn't have much money that month I use spam instead of the GB.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> i like fried spam myself.


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>



f'ing a monty python!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2022)

pute said:


> I can't remember ever eating spam.  I was never into canned meat.....when I was in the army...C-Rats ruined canned meat for me.....I still remember Turkey Loaf.....barf!!!


I get a hankering for corned beef now and then. I'll just slice off a thick piece, slap some mayo on a piece of bread, add meat, and fold it over. Good for a quick munch. Stuff lasts for years on the shelf.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> One of the latest here locally is stealing dogs and ransoming them back.  I would like to see someone steal any of our shepherds and Dutch demonstrates why...................


Is that Boo working with Dutch


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I get a hankering for corned beef now and then. I'll just slice off a thick piece, slap some mayo on a piece of bread, add meat, and fold it over. Good for a quick munch. Stuff lasts for years on the shelf.


Tastes like corned beef    really now?

How long would you let it last on shelf before tossing


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)

hippie they have put it back on the air in england, but not in the u.s.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

Feeding the girls today.  Think I will take some cuts today.  Will also start some seeds as well.  Frost Hammer....been wanting to run this for a while now.  Also, thanks to Boo, Snow Caine.  

Only have room to start two today but gonna start two more new strains next round...I have a hankering for new gear for some reason.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

S-hit.....when I took cuts and fired up my T-5's one was dark.....off to the grow store....AGAIN!  But, cuts are taken and new seeds are planted.....just noticed Boo sent me feminized seed so I stated the Triangle Kush as well....not near as much room taken with fem seeds......thanks bro...make life simple.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Consider yourself lucky. Umbra was a self centered jerk. Thought he knew everything about growing, moved to Kalifornia, and promptly fell on his face when nobody wanted to buy his junk.  Rather funny, really.
> I caught the guy in several lies, but he was uber protected by Rose. Not sure what was going on between the two, but I am sure I don't want to know or care.
> I kinda like the OFC the way it is now. Seems to have a much better aura about it.


Jeez.  There is such a tangled history here -- about which Your Humble Obdn't &tc knows absolutlely zilch.  I feel like I've been on another planet, and know absolutely none of the names casually mentioned. 

One thing is fer sure dinkum:  There is zerio sniping here.  Most refreshing.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 23, 2022)

pute said:


> I can't remember ever eating spam.  I was never into canned meat.....when I was in the army...C-Rats ruined canned meat for me.....I still remember Turkey Loaf.....barf!!!


I got into some C-Rats (or some other ID) that had canned corned beef.  It was absolutely wonderful.  NEVER saw anothe box with that stuff in it. 

This is later... got to thinking... It was a K-ration box (big).


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 23, 2022)

We like corned beef and have it every St Paddy's Day with cabbage, carrots, and onions.  A grand old American tradition.......................................


----------



## boo (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is that Boo working with Dutch


the guy said he was your daddy roster...fat chance of anyone stealing my dutch gray, he's getting old but is still the warrior he always has been, just a shorter duration...
spent the day out kayaking on the Peace river today, don't get much better than a day with my grand, he's my pride and joy...the kid, 27 years old makes me proud and gives my hope for the future generations...


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

Time to party.....it is the weekend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Yeah I'm not much on crowds anymore. Did all that shit as an Outlaw. Got burned out. Would rather set my ass in my recliner,drink cold beer,smoke weed, and watch Nascar or UFC.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 23, 2022)

Uggghhh


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

You must live up north.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Tastes like corned beef    really now?
> 
> How long would you let it last on shelf before tossing


As Walt would say, TINS, I found a dozen cans when we were cleaning out my MILs house that were at least 10 years old. Old Hen bagged 'em up and took 'em out to the road for garbage collection. I went out and brought 'em back. If the can isn't swollen or rusted, it's fine. Ate every damn can of them by myself. She wouldn't touch 'em.

Also found at least a dozen bars of Lava hand soap. She was going to pitch them, too. I saved 'em. For Christ's sake, bars of soap don't go bad!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> As Walt would say, TINS, I found a dozen cans when we were cleaning out my MILs house that were at least 10 years old. Old Hen bagged 'em up and took 'em out to the road for garbage collection. I went out and brought 'em back. If the can isn't swollen or rusted, it's fine. Ate every damn can of them by myself. She wouldn't touch 'em.
> 
> Also found at least a dozen bars of Lava hand soap. She was going to pitch them, too. I saved 'em. For Christ's sake, bars of soap don't go bad!


Just wondering how they held up, seems the fat can go rancid but they do last a long time due to the amount of salt.
I have about 50 cans put down from 5 yrs ago , I may check them to see if I should shitcan them


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

lava lasts forever just shrinks a bit


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

oh and no playing with your weewee with that stuff


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I'm not much on crowds anymore. Did all that shit as an Outlaw. Got burned out. Would rather set my ass in my recliner,drink cold beer,smoke weed, and watch Nascar or UFC.


I'm not much into NASCAR anymore (except the last 5 laps at Daytona) but I love MMA.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 23, 2022)

Gday OFC, been a while  thought Id drop in for a gander , things look like they've calmed down in here , lot of new faces  , see no agro - awesome,  stuck at home with COVID ,going batshit crazy ,


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC, been a while  thought Id drop in for a gander , things look like they've calmed down in here , lot of new faces  , see no agro - awesome,  stuck at home with COVID ,going batshit crazy ,


Hey QB. I’m kinda a new face here. Hope you get to feeling better soon and are able to get out in the world again soon.


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)

Hello qb been awhile. My baby brother and his wife both have tested positive for covid.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 23, 2022)

cheers SG , Hi Giggy yeh its pretty bad over here at the moment second wave apparently , me and my wife both  got it same time we come through pretty good ,first 3 days are not nice but coming good now ,We are both tripple vaxed so maybe that helped us , I have friends that didnt get vaxed that ended up in hospital ,  over here yo have to isolate for 7 days when you test positive , Hope you bro and his missus get well soon


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> Hello qb been awhile. My baby brother and his wife both have tested positive for covid.


My brother and his family are just getting over it too. he says the cough lasts forever for him.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 23, 2022)

Here is a picture that I ran across today of our GS Heidi Ho riding through Box Car rapids on the DeChutes with Grayfox and I.  Our best pup ever!!


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

way to much excitement for me....good night


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

I just realized we are about to hit 1,000 pages....who will hit the jack pot?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 24, 2022)

pute said:


> I just realized we are about to hit 1,000 pages....who will hit the jack pot?



 ro)(


----------



## Patwi (Jul 24, 2022)

morning


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2022)

You know you're living in a cartoon world when automobiles appreciate more than Gold & Silver!


----------



## Patwi (Jul 24, 2022)

walts a winner


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2022)

boo said:


> the guy said he was your daddy roster...fat chance of anyone stealing my dutch gray, he's getting old but is still the warrior he always has been, just a shorter duration...
> spent the day out kayaking on the Peace river today, don't get much better than a day with my grand, he's my pride and joy...the kid, 27 years old makes me proud and gives my hope for the future generations...


You old softie.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Just wondering how they held up, seems the fat can go rancid but they do last a long time due to the amount of salt.
> I have about 50 cans put down from 5 yrs ago , I may check them to see if I should shitcan them


Rosty:  Like the first Ole GI tole ya, if the can ain't rusted, it aint busted.  The way you know a can has bad stuff in it (when it is not rusty) is to see if it is swollen <-- this is not for canned meat, but other things.  If meat is bad, you can tell from the other end of the house.  

Otherwise, good to go.  For fargin decades. 

Proof:  K-rations were WWII rations. Thass old stuff. 

That is why I never could find another box with the de-_friggin_-licious corned beef.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 24, 2022)

Vincent van Gogh, Cypresses, 1889

looks like a bud to me ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2022)

OK, @boo -- I got one that is gonna get you in the feels.  It's the female version of Dutch.  

I guarantee you will feel it.  Sound up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

It's the fking Flu. I've had it twice and I have heart disease. I had a bad cough and got over it. Shutting the Country down over the Flu is the dumbest shit I have ever seen.
If you die from a heart attack with Covid,,they claim you died from Covid. Lot of ppl die every year from heart attacks and Pneumonia while they have Influenza and their deaths were not blamed on the flu. Nothing but a bunch of political bullshit that has fked up our children and thousands of businesses and jobs. Makes me sick.


----------



## giggy (Jul 24, 2022)

Morning everybody. I'm moving slowly.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

That's because we are a bunch of old bastards Giggy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

Oh and I see we have busted the 1000 pages here on the OFC. Yehaaaaaaaaaa 
Uncle Walt you are the old fart that did it.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 24, 2022)

Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!

Thrills! Spills!

Shake hands with the devil!


----------



## ness (Jul 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OK, @boo -- I got one that is gonna get you in the feels.  It's the female version of Dutch.
> 
> I guarantee you will feel it.  Sound up.




I can't stand for the abuse done to dogs.  Any animal at that.  The beginning of the clip made me ball.  Some people are so hateful they don't need to be on the face of earth.  

Dogs are just amazing they are smarter than people in their own way.   And you know they will give their life for you if there is danger.  Hugs and Kiss to our dogs.

Good morning, all.


----------



## ness (Jul 24, 2022)

Walt made the 1000 mark yeha.  Have a great day Walt.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


>



Nope
Just trying to perform self oral sex acts on itself


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

@boo 
Good Movie for you watched it last night  Not bad and funny
Movie DOG with CHANNING TATUM


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)

So we're walking our normal 4 miles this morning I'm on my way back I took an alternative route to where we used to attempt to learn how to skateboard on the same age as Tony Hawk so you can imagine the type of skateboards no knee pads no helmets we didn't even have an empty in-ground pool we just had a small hill beat up old slate curbs believe it or not yet my town used to have slate curbing and they tore down all the little skate stuff we built and did this you guys got to see this it's interesting information exchange this is..


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Nope
> Just trying to perform self oral sex acts on itself


Been there and have interesting results..

I coulda had an mos in sarcasm and manwhoring.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)

See if itll fit ya. Im betting yes


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Forecast calls for a cool rainy day here.  We got a good shower yesterday as well.  Hopefully that is a sign the weather pattern is changing.   Hope so my water bill this month is gonna be a killer.

I need to cut the grass before the rain starts.  But coffee first.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Forecast callsfor a cool rainy day here.  We got a good shower yesterday as well.  Hopefully that is a sign the weather pattern is changing.   Hope so my water bill this month is gonna be a killer.
> 
> I need to cut the grass before the rain starts.  But coffee first.


Coffee before Claims


----------



## ness (Jul 24, 2022)

Late start today time to go out to check on the girls.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 24, 2022)

Neato sand sculpture. Amazing.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Neato sand sculpture. Amazing.
> 
> View attachment 303908


Never Surrender Walt


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

"I asked an elderly man once what it was like to be old and to know the majority of his life was behind him. He told me that he has been the same age his entire life. He said the voice inside of his head had never aged. He has always just been the same boy. His mother's son. He had always wondered when he would grow up and be an old man. He said he watched his body age and his faculties dull but the person he is inside never got tired. Never aged. Never changed.
Our spirits are eternal. Our souls are forever. The next time you encounter an elderly person, look at them and know they are still a child, just as you are still a child and children will always need love, attention and purpose."
This fits so many of us here.

And who is this member he loves to fish and throw em back LOL


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2022)

That would be me.  I am still a kid at heart but my body bitetches at me daily. Only 2 members on here older that me and when I grow up I want to be just like them.


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2022)

It has flat out gotten chilly out....feels great for a change.  Come on rain.....









						Ken caryl, CO Weather and Radar Map - The Weather Channel | Weather.com
					

Interactive weather map allows you to pan and zoom to get unmatched weather details in your local neighborhood or half a world away from The Weather Channel and Weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

pute said:


> It has flat out gotten chilly out....feels great for a change.  Come on rain.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have feels like 103 today not an outside day. I’m in the kitchen. My house smells like garlic again as I have some in that little pot in the oven roasting for perfect garlic bread. Also some stuffed peppers, mushrooms and twice baked potatoes on the menu. The hubby is gonna like that it was to hot today for me to work outside.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

Ask him if Hopper can come over and eat. I'm hungry.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

Of course, there is plenty


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 24, 2022)

pute said:


> That would be me.  I am still a kid at heart but my body bitetches at me daily. Only 2 members on here older that me and when I grow up I want to be just like them.


OK, Walt's one. Is Noah still a member here?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, Walt's one. Is Noah still a member here?


I remember a member Named Dirt
But I assumed Pute was already 
Older than Dirt


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2022)

Grey Wolf


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> "I asked an elderly man once what it was like to be old and to know the majority of his life was behind him. He told me that he has been the same age his entire life. He said the voice inside of his head had never aged. He has always just been the same boy. His mother's son. He had always wondered when he would grow up and be an old man. He said he watched his body age and his faculties dull but the person he is inside never got tired. Never aged. Never changed.
> Our spirits are eternal. Our souls are forever. The next time you encounter an elderly person, look at them and know they are still a child, just as you are still a child and children will always need love, attention and purpose."
> This fits so many of us here.
> 
> ...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


>



Wish I knew what he was saying


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

@patwi Its you Bro


----------



## Patwi (Jul 24, 2022)

d.amn good work ros,  .. her name was henny, .. one of my best hens and I had just got her high after she came and jumped into my lap....


----------



## Patwi (Jul 24, 2022)

Got to hang with my kids, grands and two greats today .. it's still nice to be looking 6ft down at dirt , instead of the alternative .


----------



## giggy (Jul 25, 2022)

Morning everybody, time to get the work week started, I'll be starting Saturdays too.relly don't like working Saturdays but I have for 23 years so I guess I'll keep doing it. Ysll have a good day.


----------



## ness (Jul 25, 2022)

Morning giggy back at you, you have a good day to. 

  `


----------



## ness (Jul 25, 2022)

Morning crew of Misfits.  What's going on today.  I know I have to wash some cloths and tend to the girls.  Not looking forward to the heat.  So I'll get started in a little while.  Enjoy my coffee and bowls of herb.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

Good morning old farts. You too Ness . Y’all stay cool today. Another feels like three digit day today. Got to get my watering done outside before it gets to hot. Y’all have a sweet day


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 25, 2022)

good morning giggy , ness , subgirl, and all the lurkers

we got pounded last night , 3-5 inches rain , hail , and winds 40-60 mph and I have not been to the garden yet to see the damage , I need strong coffee first


----------



## ness (Jul 25, 2022)

bigsur that is a pounding.  They will bounce back.  That storm was pretty bad.  Not looking forward to storms.  Like SubG I'm going outside.  Caught you later Old Farts.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning giggy , ness , subgirl, and all the lurkers
> 
> we got pounded last night , 3-5 inches rain , hail , and winds 40-60 mph and I have not been to the garden yet to see the damage , I need strong coffee first


Wishing and hoping that your plants were strong to their environment and it only made them stronger.


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Nice soaking brain here...nothing like just hit Big.  More rain and cooler temps forecast this week . I will enjoy this.

Back to walking...gotta do it!


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2022)

Another day another walk done.  Time to check out the grow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 25, 2022)

70 degrees and a mild breeze. Going to mow around the house, and might even get nuts and do the back field.


----------



## ness (Jul 25, 2022)

Nice weather you have Hippie.  Aug and the beginning of Sept will be hot after that is the weather I love.  Rather have a cold winter instead of a hot summer.


----------



## boo (Jul 25, 2022)

meh, too sore to go into detail...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 25, 2022)

5 hours in the saddle and all green stuff is cut. Hope I get my diesel salad shooter back pretty soon. 60" cuts a lot quicker than 42".
The officer's club must have burned down 'cause I had a full detachment of close combat air support via a dozen barn swallows. Those guys are a hoot to watch. No fancy moves like picking off a bug six inches from my head, but they were filling up on the ones I kicked up with the mower.

Shower's taken, food eaten, and just about to light up a bowl of bubble. Good day.


----------



## giggy (Jul 25, 2022)

Good night old farts.


----------



## pute (Jul 25, 2022)

Me to


----------



## Africanna (Jul 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning giggy , ness , subgirl, and all the lurkers
> 
> we got pounded last night , 3-5 inches rain , hail , and winds 40-60 mph and I have not been to the garden yet to see the damage , I need strong coffee first


Hoping all's good there for you big - what's it look like?


----------



## giggy (Jul 26, 2022)

Morning everybody, I'm moving even though I don't want to.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> "I asked an elderly man once what it was like to be old and to know the majority of his life was behind him. He told me that he has been the same age his entire life. He said the voice inside of his head had never aged. He has always just been the same boy. His mother's son. He had always wondered when he would grow up and be an old man. He said he watched his body age and his faculties dull but the person he is inside never got tired. Never aged. Never changed.
> Our spirits are eternal. Our souls are forever. The next time you encounter an elderly person, look at them and know they are still a child, just as you are still a child and children will always need love, attention and purpose."
> This fits so many of us here.


Got to thinkin' more about this post, Rosty.  This is the result:

I have had one helluva life.  When I was a little kid, I watched bright yellow and blue *Army Air Force BIPLANE* fly overhead.  Now we've mapped Pluto. 

We had a two-foot tall oaken telephone that generated its own electricity with a crank.  Now I can be in Tasmania and my waterproof phone will show me exactly where I am on a full-color scrollable map.

I have known and loved only one woman in my life, and she has given me two fine, nay, spectacular and successful sons as different as can be.

I have seen the world... Europe, Asia, South America -- and the finest place on earth is where (by my totally free site-choice) I now reside. 

I have written a novel wherein the worst review was that the book was too short at 462 pages. 

Trail riding, hill climbing, home-built kayaking, 1000's of hours underwater on SCUBA all over the world with color movies going back 50 years, piloting small planes and one 727 jet, hunting (and getting in a desperate fight with a wild boar). Been in a sumbarine and an aircraft carrier.  I have been in a deep gold mine.

I've been bitten by a rattlesnake, run over by a car, shot, stabbed, and food-poisoned and more... and I don't even limp.

My parts are about worn out... but it has been one helluva ride.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Got to thinkin' more about this post, Rosty.  This is the result:
> 
> I have had one helluva life.  When I was a little kid, I watched bright yellow and blue *Army Air Force BIPLANE* fly overhead.  Now we've mapped Pluto.
> 
> ...


Amen Brother


----------



## ness (Jul 26, 2022)

Morning giggy and the rest of you Old Farts.  Time to wake and smell the coffee and smoke some herb.  

I don't know where to start today.  I guess I'll start with filling up water buckets for the dogs and the jugs for the girls.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wish I knew what he was saying



Me too brother ,but what he is conveying is feelings of the time ( at leeast what i think) that are deep that sometimes are tough to put into words for even word smiths....imho


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2022)

Morning OFC.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Got to thinkin' more about this post, Rosty.  This is the result:
> 
> I have had one helluva life.  When I was a little kid, I watched bright yellow and blue *Army Air Force BIPLANE* fly overhead.  Now we've mapped Pluto.
> 
> ...




the world is a better and safer place because of men like you Walt….thanks for serving and thanks for sharing parts of your life with us!…


----------



## Mutlley (Jul 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Got to thinkin' more about this post, Rosty.  This is the result:
> 
> I have had one helluva life.  When I was a little kid, I watched bright yellow and blue *Army Air Force BIPLANE* fly overhead.  Now we've mapped Pluto.
> 
> ...


Life well lived much Respect Walt


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I've been bitten by a rattlesnake, run over by a car, shot, stabbed, and food-poisoned and more... and I don't even limp.


Sounds like my last family reunion.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 26, 2022)

Gday OFC , Yesterday my daughter had a little girl , well not so little 9 pound 1 , I was thinking 2022 was a complete right off but this makes it all worth while 
hope you all have a great day and your buds a big and sticky


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 26, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC , Yesterday my daughter had a little girl , well not so little 9 pound 1 , I was thinking 2022 was a complete right off but this makes it all worth while
> hope you all have a great day and your buds a big and sticky


Congrats Grandpa ! Great News !


----------



## Mutlley (Jul 26, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC , Yesterday my daughter had a little girl , well not so little 9 pound 1 , I was thinking 2022 was a complete right off but this makes it all worth while
> hope you all have a great day and your buds a big and sticky


Congratulations a jewel in your crown


----------



## giggy (Jul 26, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC , Yesterday my daughter had a little girl , well not so little 9 pound 1 , I was thinking 2022 was a complete right off but this makes it all worth while
> hope you all have a great day and your buds a big and sticky


Congrats, enjoy em while you can. My grand kids are 25 and 21.

Good night all.


----------



## przcvctm (Jul 27, 2022)

giggy said:


> Congrats, enjoy em while you can. My grand kids are 25 and 21.
> 
> Good night all.


Flirting with being a great-grand giggy


----------



## Carty (Jul 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 304130



I swear,  I sat on it.... stop laughing,  the tongs got in there trying to get the tv remote out, I SAT ON...


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 27, 2022)

Cheers guys must admit feeling pretty chuffed atm


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 27, 2022)

przcvctm said:


> Flirting with being a great-grand giggy




Swede is expecting her first great grand baby while I am on my third


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 27, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Cheers guys must admit feeling pretty chuffed atm




can you share your chuffedness with us?


----------



## ness (Jul 27, 2022)

Morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 27, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC , Yesterday my daughter had a little girl , well not so little 9 pound 1 , I was thinking 2022 was a complete right off but this makes it all worth while
> hope you all have a great day and your buds a big and sticky




congratulations!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC , Yesterday my daughter had a little girl , well not so little 9 pound 1 , I was thinking 2022 was a complete right off but this makes it all worth while
> hope you all have a great day and your buds a big and sticky


GREAT Wonderful News Brother


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 304130
> Undr


Always wear Clean Undies just in case


----------



## ness (Jul 27, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC , Yesterday my daughter had a little girl , well not so little 9 pound 1 , I was thinking 2022 was a complete right off but this makes it all worth while
> hope you all have a great day and your buds a big and sticky



Congratulations QB Babies bring joy to the family.  Best Wishes to your daughter and baby.


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC , Yesterday my daughter had a little girl , well not so little 9 pound 1 , I was thinking 2022 was a complete right off but this makes it all worth while
> hope you all have a great day and your buds a big and sticky


Congratulations QB!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 27, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC , Yesterday my daughter had a little girl , well not so little 9 pound 1 , I was thinking 2022 was a complete right off but this makes it all worth while
> hope you all have a great day and your buds a big and sticky


Bein' a grampa is fun!  You get to play with the little adordable split-tail, and you never have to change a diaper.

When a GI becomes a parent, his cronies will ask:  "Little hardlegs or split-tail?"

One other girl identifier:  "Little softlegs".


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 27, 2022)

Got up a 5AM. Took an easy two-mile jog, came in and had a vegetable smoothie for breakfast...

Don't remember the rest of the dream...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 27, 2022)

I have played slot machines in Las Vegas.  Over the years, I have invested between ten and fifteen dollars total. 

I am technically ahead, because I was playing a nickel slot machine in the old "Howdy Partnuh" casino (Fontier) and hit a Royal Flush.  I won $15 (in nickels) which I promtly put back in the machine.

So how did I win?  Well when the bell thingy went off and the purty lady came by to give me this enormous roll of nickels, she also handed me and my witchie-poo vouchers for dinner at the place.  And they tooken our pictures, and handing us postcards with us standing by the machine.

My gambling budget was $5.  So I was ahead. Postcards and dinner.

Overall, my Daddy always said, 

"_Slug,"_ (my treasured nickname) _"slot machines are the worst thing in the world you can go after:  You never take on someone who backs up to a wall and puts one arm behind their back and takes on all comers."_


----------



## giggy (Jul 27, 2022)

przcvctm said:


> Flirting with being a great-grand giggy


Hey bro long time no see, hope your doing well. Grandson (21) is not in no hurry, and the grand daughter (25) will not have kids as she married another girl, well one who doesn't know who/what they/them wants to be.
Evil clown


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 27, 2022)

giggy said:


> Hey bro long time no see, hope your doing well. Grandson (21) is not in no hurry, and the grand daughter (25) will not have kids as she married another girl, well one who doesn't know who/what they/them wants to be.
> Evil clown


I just had a daughter with my fiance who dated only women for 20 years then at 35 has her first kid u never know


----------



## giggy (Jul 27, 2022)

^^^ congrats, and your right, you never know.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 27, 2022)

Good morning BTW  
Coffee
Plants 
Coffee
Coffeplantscofeeeplantssss
Etc  

Just had motor vehicle court was found not at fault good start to the day tofc   stay cool folks


----------



## kevinn (Jul 27, 2022)

Four grandkids here.  Enjoy them while they are young.  Then they become teenagers and move in with you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 27, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> I just had a daughter with my fiance who dated only women for 20 years then at 35 has her first kid u never know






it has to be the power of the Kavorka  , changing teams after 20 years…..salute!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 27, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC , Yesterday my daughter had a little girl , well not so little 9 pound 1 , I was thinking 2022 was a complete right off but this makes it all worth while
> hope you all have a great day and your buds a big and sticky


Congratulations grumps!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC , Yesterday my daughter had a little girl , well not so little 9 pound 1 , I was thinking 2022 was a complete right off but this makes it all worth while
> hope you all have a great day and your buds a big and sticky


Congrats on the granddaughter. I aspire to be a granddad in the future.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> I just had a daughter with my fiance who dated only women for 20 years then at 35 has her first kid u never know


Congratulations!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it has to be the power of the Kavorka  , changing teams after 20 years…..salute!


She was engaged too... you gotta put in work for what's worth it  only you are stopping you so move outta your way


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> She was engaged too... you gotta put in work for what's worth it  only you are stopping you so move outta your way


That is a Masters Level Kavorka(MLK TM)move! Kramer only flipped a nun…


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2022)

Good night


----------



## giggy (Jul 28, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day eve.  80 deg. At 0500, so it's gonna be a hot one.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 28, 2022)

Good morning y’all. Gonna be low 90s today finally a break from blistering heat. Have garden work inside and out first veg tent is in need of calmag. Also outside plants are starting to get heavy so I need to figure a way to tie them up a bit so I can get out of my door .  Then checking the trichomes again in the flower tent. Some crispy leaf action going on in there but to close to harvest to worry about it. I just pick away anything dry. The buds don’t seem to be effected but are much closer to the lights it’s grow than I wanted. Will check this mistake next flower session so it doesn’t happen again hopefully. Hope everyone has a great day! Puff puff pass


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 28, 2022)

Merry Thirstday brothers and sister women starting at 66F but predicted to hit triple digits again.  Drinking lots of water chock full of electrolytes and staying in the shade in front of a fan............................


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 28, 2022)

good morning , some heat relief here , mid 70’s!…and some rain so it will be a slow garden day

puff puff pass


----------



## ness (Jul 28, 2022)

Good morning 73 going up mid 90's.  I'm going out soon.  

puff puff pass yeha


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 28, 2022)

Currently 71 with 87% humidity, allegedly heading for 81. Gonna get sticky. Got more rain on the way. Sun is shining for the first time today, but it's not gonna last long. No biggie. I'm adaptable.


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2022)

Fargin chilly.  Just took the dog out and I'm gonna skip my walk.  So, time to cut down a plant.   Inside kind of day.


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2022)

went outside last night after a serious rain, boy did it cool down...my nipples got hard enough to cut glass...yeah, I got points up firm and high as bob segar used to lament...chicks are jealous...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2022)

Can we touch them. We love you long time. We meaning me,Pute and Hippie.


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2022)

for you guys, almost anything...I can post pics, I know roster would approve...


----------



## Africanna (Jul 28, 2022)

Greetings old farts and fartlets.

Gorgeous winter's day in the southern half.  Day was spent cutting and packing basil and rosemary for clients.  Now time for a glass and some relaxation - puff puff and a bit more puffing before I pass


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2022)

We like nipples.Can you shave 1st before you take pictures.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2022)

Let me get Pute and Hippie primed.


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> We like nipples.Can you shave 1st before you take pictures.


in reality I have no hair on my body except for my face and head and down south...I keep myself trimmed but my chest, back, arms, and legs are slick, always has been...


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2022)

now these are worth a second look...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 28, 2022)

Helll Boo if that is really you just say so
I visit you


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2022)

I would like to play with those.....Sorry Boo, I love ya but I don't want to play in your sand box.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 28, 2022)

pute said:


> I would like to play with those.....Sorry Boo, I love ya but I don't want to play in your sand box.


Wait does he still have his giant penis     I know ask walt............
Right?


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wait does he still have his giant penis     I know ask walt............
> Right?


Don't ask me....I don't care.  Or want to hear about it.


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2022)

nope, not gonna go there...


RosterMan said:


> Wait does he still have his giant penis     I know ask walt............
> Right?


mebbe you need to ask your significant other...


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2022)

Bwahahaha....perfect comeback^^^^


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2022)

Whew, busy day in the grow.  Making new space/homes for the new ladies.  I planted 3 new strains.  Frost Hammer (from my collection), Snowcaine and Triangle Kush from Boo and coming later today Gmo x Gth from  GMO.   Thanks guys.  I am culling my Pineapple and ??  Haven't decided to make room. Variety is the spice of life.  It was time for a change.  I am excited about the new girls.   Proven fire not an unknown.  Most of the time when I Betta test they always turn out ok but usually not keepers. 

I need to make a trash run and get out to the veggie garden in between rain storms.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Feeding the girls today.  Think I will take some cuts today.  Will also start some seeds as well.  Frost Hammer....been wanting to run this for a while now.  Also, thanks to Boo, Snow Caine.
> 
> Only have room to start two today but gonna start two more new strains next round...I have a hankering for new gear for some reason.


Just bought more snowcaine at my grow store. Currently am watching 4 about 4 weeks old.  Growing fast, and everyone looks just like the others.  Very little variation in this strain.  Very impressed with 20twentymendicino!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I'm not much on crowds anymore. Did all that shit as an Outlaw. Got burned out. Would rather set my ass in my recliner,drink cold beer,smoke weed, and watch Nascar or UFC.


EXACTLY!!!

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Just bought more snowcaine at my grow store. Currently am watching 4 about 4 weeks old.  Growing fast, and everyone looks just like the others.  Very little variation in this strain.  Very impressed with 20twentymendicino!
> 
> Bubba


How does your snocaine smell at four weeks? I’ve got one that old and it stinks of ripe cantaloupe with spices mixed in. I don’t think I’ve ever had a flower that stinky at that age. I plan on popping a bunch of new beans so when I move into my new grow at the end of next month I will have plenty to work with


----------



## Bubba (Jul 28, 2022)

I noticed unzipping the tent the aroma is beginning.  Up potted some Platinum Girl Scout Cookies, it wasnt them!  About a week younger than snowcaine.  The Goat and Monkey Ultimate OG stunk like I don't know what....spice, burned rubber, garlic and hash.  Frigging pungent.  Got a feeling Snowcaine will be the same.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 28, 2022)

Starting to stink, basically just an obvious cannabis smell.  Goat and Monkey Ultimate OG had a young stink too.  It got so pungent, garlic, hash, spice, burned rubber.  Think Snowcaine will be the same.

Well, the above post disappeared on me, so I re posted and got both!

bubba


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2022)

I believe I’m going to sit down tonight and go through my Bing collection and see which ones are going to be popped. So many beans and so little time…


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2022)

GMO's package arrived (clone) and she is now in a 1 gal pot in the veg tent.  I am all set now.  Thanks guys.  Whole new stable of beautiful women.  My kind of place. 
The nice thing is all are ladies except the Frost Hammer....gotta deal with the male if there is one.....hopefully I got lucky and all girls.  Only popped 3 of those seeds and one hasn't come up.  Two left......please at least one female. 

My working day is over....time for a toke.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2022)

On a slightly different note than walts post, I am out in the grow and I’ve noticed that my snocaine at five weeks is less developed than the one at four weeks. The four week Skunky smell and cantaloupe plant is under a 315 CMH light. The five week girl is under the 600 LED. I’m firmly convinced that that 315 CMH creates far more frost than any other light I’ve ever used…


----------



## Patwi (Jul 28, 2022)

walt's been hanging around roster

$400 for the 315 light is not bad .. complete package


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 28, 2022)

At the risk of sounding stupid (I do that well), what's the difference between a metal halide and a ceramic metal halide light?


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2022)

patwi said:


> walt's been hanging around roster
> 
> $400 for the 315 light is not bad .. complete package


I bought 3 at a "fire sale" online and got them for $250 complete delivered...



Hippie420 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid (I do that well), what's the difference between a metal halide and a ceramic metal halide light?


hippie, the 315's are metal halide but they have vertical bulbs that look like mini HPS bulbs...dunno how the ceramic plays a role but my buddy uses nothing but them after he came over for the afternoon...4 weeks under the CMH...I use one light per tent and love them...much less heat and power vs. MH...excellent penetration...


----------



## Bubba (Jul 28, 2022)

I have been having similar thoughts about my 600 watt hortiluxe hps light. Maybe it's my imagination, but after numerous led grows I am thinking of firing it back up. It does have a brand new hortiluxe bulb.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 28, 2022)

boo said:


> nope, not gonna go there...
> 
> mebbe you need to ask your significant other...


How would he know I ruined him with my meat monster


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid (I do that well), what's the difference between a metal halide and a ceramic metal halide light?


Gives a basic overview of CMH lights





__





						Ceramic Metal Halide Grow Lights | HTG Supply
					

Looking for ceramic metal halide grow light systems? We have a large selection of CMH grow light systems that can be used in your indoor grow room. Shop now!




					www.htgsupply.com


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How would he know


Think about it...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Think about it...


Yep Back to my hole


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yep Back to my hole


Why are you in a hole?


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Why are you in a hole?


self imposed exile as usual...


----------



## Bubba (Jul 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Why are you in a hole?


Hopefully not the massive meat ruined one, eeek!


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2022)

boo said:


> self imposed exile as usual...


Come back Shane.....I mean Roster....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2022)

Boo. Is the CMH for growing from start to finish. If so do you change bulbs or what.
Also I see some or vertical and some or horizontal. And how do you keep them cool?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2022)

and hopefully not this one...jeebus...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 28, 2022)

.. ol' pink butt betterr the monkey pox


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Boo. Is the CMH for growing from start to finish. If so do you change bulbs or what.


I have 2 light spectrum lamps...3000K and 4200K...got them in all tents but the one with the LED but they are full spectrum so yeah, light are similar and can be used in either application...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 28, 2022)

Amber only please 

.


----------



## boo (Jul 28, 2022)

butter is $8.50 a pound, you gotta be kidding me...gotta love our leaders


----------



## Patwi (Jul 28, 2022)

wasn't that not long ago that the government was telling dairy farms to pour out their milk supplies .. butters about $6.50 here


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 28, 2022)

$5.28 plus tax for Land O Lakes here.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 28, 2022)

Has anyone ever seen this. IV e seen plants start three seed leaves from seed. has anyone ever seen one grow with normal branches across from one another until it got to the mature stage where it should start alternating tops but instead it started three limbs to the node.  I didnt even know it could do this. This one did. I just thought I would share since it was odd. 40 years growing first time I have seen it.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 28, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> Has anyone ever seen this. IV e seen plants start three seed leaves from seed. has anyone ever seen one grow with normal branches across from one another until it got to the mature stage where it should start alternating tops but instead it started three limbs to the node.  I didnt even know it could do this. This one did. I just thought I would share since it was odd. 40 years growing first time I have seen it.


You can look up the plant from the bottom and tell where the leaves switched


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 28, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> Has anyone ever seen this. IV e seen plants start three seed leaves from seed. has anyone ever seen one grow with normal branches across from one another until it got to the mature stage where it should start alternating tops but instead it started three limbs to the node.  I didnt even know it could do this. This one did. I just thought I would share since it was odd. 40 years growing first time I have seen it. View attachment 304348




sounds like a trifoliate


----------



## Africanna (Jul 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Starting to stink, basically just an obvious cannabis smell.  Goat and Monkey Ultimate OG had a young stink too.  It got so pungent, garlic, hash, spice, burned rubber.  Think Snowcaine will be the same.
> 
> Well, the above post disappeared on me, so I re posted and got both!
> 
> bubba


How they should look - happy and healthy.

They stink good, they usually smoke good and do good


----------



## giggy (Jul 29, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day. Another Morning at 80 deg at 0500.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jul 29, 2022)

Morning giggy, Roster, and all.  76 degrees right now going to the 90's.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Hi Nessie


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2022)

Morning


----------



## ness (Jul 29, 2022)

Roster what this Spoiler Don't Look.  I'm not looking it's a trap.


----------



## giggy (Jul 29, 2022)

Ok ladies and gentlemen, the sun is shining bright, and getting hot. So handle what you got to do and stay cool, 0848 and 88 deg.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 29, 2022)

boo said:


> butter is $8.50 a pound, you gotta be kidding me...gotta love our leaders


You buy so special butter boo? Thank goodness that hasn’t happened here yet 3.00 here still


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 29, 2022)

ness said:


> Roster what this Spoiler Don't Look.  I'm not looking it's a trap.


Yep, you know Roster too well. I'm still rinsing with eye bleach.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 29, 2022)

ness said:


> Roster what this Spoiler Don't Look.  I'm not looking it's a trap.


i think this is a good idea Ness, me too. I’m ok with just imagining what’s behind there not curious enough to click on it tho.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You buy so special butter boo? Thank goodness that hasn’t happened here yet 3.00 here still


Boo buys Special Man Budden   It takes a very long time to make, especially the gathering period. 
He tends to go harvest from the younger members of the herd.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, you know Roster too well. I'm still rinsing with eye bleach.


I have a counter checker attached
Hippie has already click it LOL

Boo clicked it too LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 29, 2022)

I think it was very patriotic.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have a counter checker attached
> Hippie has already click it LOL


No doubt you do…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Glad I got it down before Putes saw it LOL
He be wondering how did he get my picture at the dealership when I was younger 
Doing web searches


----------



## giggy (Jul 29, 2022)

I must have missed it, may be better I did. Looking forward to qt. I'm ready for a buzz.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 29, 2022)

Roster just sent a card to his fave relative:


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 29, 2022)

Fair Notice:  Unca ain't gonna do any more Roster-style.  Hey Roster:  Dial it back.


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Boo buys Special Man Budden   It takes a very long time to make, especially the gathering period.
> He tends to go harvest from the younger members of the herd.


nope, I justask your old lady for more budder roster...she's a very kind woman...she keeps a jar of it in the cooler and fries your eggs in it every morning...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Fair Notice:  Unca ain't gonna do any more Roster-style.  Hey Roster:  Dial it back.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 29, 2022)

Evening folks, we got a good rain. Still thundering around us, grandson was out on his scoot and got soaked. I told him not to be a fair weather rider, little rain never hurt nobody. Supposed to do this again tomorrow, so maybe it won't get to hot. Think we gonna call it a night so yall have a great one.


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 30, 2022)

OK.  This got me right in the feels.  

I wuz just sittin' here, sipping raspberry tea, and huffing a BBB (Bag of Boo's Best). Reading the news.

This came up.  I hadda watch it three fargin times:


----------



## giggy (Jul 30, 2022)

Morning Walt and the rest. Gotta go give em a half day. Chat at yall later.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 30, 2022)

Gday OFC just seen this on a face book page , dont think Ive seen
bigger


----------



## ness (Jul 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OK.  This got me right in the feels.
> 
> I wuz just sittin' here, sipping raspberry tea, and huffing a BBB (Bag of Boo's Best). Reading the news.
> 
> This came up.  I hadda watch it three fargin times:




That's love.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OK.  This got me right in the feels.
> 
> I wuz just sittin' here, sipping raspberry tea, and huffing a BBB (Bag of Boo's Best). Reading the news.
> 
> This came up.  I hadda watch it three fargin times:





dam you Unca , I can’t see now 

i will be right back


----------



## giggy (Jul 30, 2022)

I grew gorilla for years and had some big plants, not as full as that. Mine were more tall like 12 to 14 foot tall. My brother filled a 10 x 12 dog pen with one plant. When it got 4' tall he tied it down, when it got 3' from there on he tied it down. Last pic I saw of it it looked like a outdoor sea of green, buds sticking out everywhere. That is a fine plant. I think I have seen pics from cal. With plants big and full like that too.


----------



## ness (Jul 30, 2022)

Morning Old Fart shipmates having a bad morning.  I just want to be an invisible superhero.  I need to get rid of all the abuses.  I saw two sad video's about dogs made me sick.  This will pass.  Just got to get myself busy.  I can't think like that I'll go crazy.  

This song is not abuse it's my grandmothers favor song.  I'll never forget when she played it for me.  Made me cry.








						Mr. Bojangles — Jerry Jeff Walker | Last.fm
					

Watch the video for Mr. Bojangles from Jerry Jeff Walker's Ultimate Collection for free, and see the artwork, lyrics and similar artists.




					www.last.fm
				




If I had wings I fly, I need adventure.  Watch your back door.  I'll be knocking Brothers and Sisters  Friendship.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Old Fart shipmates having a bad morning.  I just want to be an invisible superhero.  I need to get rid of all the abuses.  I saw two sad video's about dogs made me sick.  This will pass.  Just got to get myself busy.  I can't think like that I'll go crazy.
> 
> This song is not abuse it's my grandmothers favor song.  I'll never forget when she played it for me.  Made me cry.
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2022)

Morning. My coffee is ready. I'll be right back.


----------



## ness (Jul 30, 2022)

Thank you, Roster,  A trip up north might be in the furture.  My daughter, her husband and six grandchildren and 1 great.  Mybe next Spring.

Hopper, hope you made a pot.


----------



## ness (Jul 30, 2022)

Time to take care of the girls.  Have fun.


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Nice cool morning.  Gonna be a lazy, hazy crazy day of summer.  In other words not much going on today. 

Hope your day gets better ness.   I can't watch a sad animal movie or video.  Yup I cried when O'l Yeller died.

Gotta go and run a rabbit out of the veggie garden.   Damn it!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 30, 2022)

Workin', workin' workin'...  Rebuilding my ten-year old birdie feeder.  The sun's IR had made the plastic sleeve holding the seeds completely opaque.

Moreover... I ain't 70 (or even 80) anymore, and there was a whole bunch of bending over, lining up small rods and stuff like a goddamn' slot machine, and three-handing to fill the sumbitch.  Meanwhile, Fancy Pants is in the way, tryna get at what I spill.

Oh.  Fancy Pants is losing his mighty feathers, I go around each moanin' collecting them. 

Went around with 20 gallons of water for the plants that have not had rain for a while. (*pant, puf*)

Anyway, power drilling, sanding, steel rod bending, hacksawing, yada... has got me spittin' cotton.  And it has gotten hotter than a $25 AR-15.

Sooo... goof off time.


----------



## giggy (Jul 30, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Old Fart shipmates having a bad morning.  I just want to be an invisible superhero.  I need to get rid of all the abuses.  I saw two sad video's about dogs made me sick.  This will pass.  Just got to get myself busy.  I can't think like that I'll go crazy.
> 
> This song is not abuse it's my grandmothers favor song.  I'll never forget when she played it for me.  Made me cry.
> 
> ...


Always liked Jerry Jeff walker. I grew up listening to country cause that is what my folks listened to. I always liked rock, after I joined the navy I got to missing the country. Now a days I listen to what ever catches my ear from classical to head banging metal and everything in between. By the way you gotta stop watching them bad videos. If I knew you on fb or knew how to post a video from fb to here. There is a video of a man standing in a swimming pool and a bull dog that wants in. It will bring a smile to your face. @WeedHopper might can share it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OK.  This got me right in the feels.
> 
> I wuz just sittin' here, sipping raspberry tea, and huffing a BBB (Bag of Boo's Best). Reading the news.
> 
> This came up.  I hadda watch it three fargin times:



Yep Walter, ya got me misty eyed on that one.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 30, 2022)

Regarding doing breast implants on ladies, I told MySonTheDoctor:

"If I was in your position, I would 100% put a squeaky toy in them."


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 30, 2022)

Buncha geese flew over.  I got my big goose gun out and had a shot at one.

I know I hit him, because his engine was on fire:


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2022)

Pretty cool way to propose.  How would you possibly say no......


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

Just got back from taking my bride to a late lunch at our little hole-in-the-wall restaurant. Looks like I'm gonna have to find a new place 'cause I embarrassed the shit outta myself.
We were sitting there, munching our chow, when a familiar feeling comes over me. I can feel my face getting tingly, and everything starts to grey out. Knowing I'm about to go out, I put my head down. Next thing I know, I hear the Old Hen saying, "Help me!". I'm thinking she's talking to me, so I tell her that I'm OK. Then I notice I'm no longer in the booth and am laying in a ball on the 22oz level loop carpet. I shake it off, crawl my dumb ass back in the booth, and try and console the wife. The waitress came over and said, "I missed it. Are you ok? What happened?"
I tell her that the wife got mad and pushed me outta the booth. I don't think she bought it.
Bet I gave 'em something to talk about after I left!


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 30, 2022)

*Get your BP & HR measured -- pronto!! *

Remember, I play a brilliant doctor's father in real life.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

Had 'em checked this week. Both are perfect.

This shit started back when I was in the seventh grade. After hitting the ground (and my head) a few times, I got hauled down to the U of M hospital and had every test known to man done on me. At the end of a week of torture, they said they didn't have a clue, and that if I could feel the "spells" coming on, get my head down and get low so I didn't have as much distance from my noggin to the floor. Pretty much grew out of it past my mid 20s or so. Got tore up from the floor up last night, and I'm kinda thinkin' that was what caused today's little drama. Still feeling a little weird, but I am a little weird, so I guess I'm in character.


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2022)

Damn Hippie.  That is scary.  After that you should get checked out again.  Probably shouldn't drive either.  Be well and take care of yourself.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Had 'em checked this week. Both are perfect.
> 
> This shit started back when I was in the seventh grade. After hitting the ground (and my head) a few times, I got hauled down to the U of M hospital and had every test known to man done on me. At the end of a week of torture, they said they didn't have a clue, and that if I could feel the "spells" coming on, get my head down and get low so I didn't have as much distance from my noggin to the floor. Pretty much grew out of it past my mid 20s or so. Got tore up from the floor up last night, and I'm kinda thinkin' that was what caused today's little drama. Still feeling a little weird, but I am a little weird, so I guess I'm in character.


Take care.


----------



## giggy (Jul 30, 2022)

Figured it out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2022)

Beat me to it.


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

you gotta give the dog an A for effort...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just got back from taking my bride to a late lunch at our little hole-in-the-wall restaurant. Looks like I'm gonna have to find a new place 'cause I embarrassed the shit outta myself.
> We were sitting there, munching our chow, when a familiar feeling comes over me. I can feel my face getting tingly, and everything starts to grey out. Knowing I'm about to go out, I put my head down. Next thing I know, I hear the Old Hen saying, "Help me!". I'm thinking she's talking to me, so I tell her that I'm OK. Then I notice I'm no longer in the booth and am laying in a ball on the 22oz level loop carpet. I shake it off, crawl my dumb ass back in the booth, and try and console the wife. The waitress came over and said, "I missed it. Are you ok? What happened?"
> I tell her that the wife got mad and pushed me outta the booth. I don't think she bought it.
> Bet I gave 'em something to talk about after I left!


Wow hippie that’s some scary shit passing out like that. that happened to my hubby when I was giving him a haircut in the kitchen. Just fell into my arms scared me to death. Called the ambulance. Seems that he he taken his night time BP med in the morning along with the daytime stuff. His BP was super low. You may need to go check it out again if it keeps happening


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

Too cute. Dad was in there, so he wanted to be, too!


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow hippie that’s some scary shit passing out like that. that happened to my hubby when I was giving him a haircut in the kitchen. Just fell into my arms scared me to death. Called the ambulance. Seems that he he taken his night time BP med in the morning along with the daytime stuff. His BP was super low. You may need to go check it out again if it keeps happening


Honey, if'n you were giving me a haircut, I'd be passin' out, too. Haven't had one since '75. TINS. 
Now, the beard gets trimmed at leas half a dozen times a year or I'd be steppin' on it. You know your beard is long when you can whack 4" off of it and nobody notices, even your wife and kid.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

giggy said:


> Figured it out.


I kept watching thinking the pooch would shred the pool liner. My dogs nails would open that pool up in a heart beat…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

our new puppy Maryjane is home and just the distraction my old lazy girl BB needed.


----------



## giggy (Jul 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just got back from taking my bride to a late lunch at our little hole-in-the-wall restaurant. Looks like I'm gonna have to find a new place 'cause I embarrassed the shit outta myself.
> We were sitting there, munching our chow, when a familiar feeling comes over me. I can feel my face getting tingly, and everything starts to grey out. Knowing I'm about to go out, I put my head down. Next thing I know, I hear the Old Hen saying, "Help me!". I'm thinking she's talking to me, so I tell her that I'm OK. Then I notice I'm no longer in the booth and am laying in a ball on the 22oz level loop carpet. I shake it off, crawl my dumb ass back in the booth, and try and console the wife. The waitress came over and said, "I missed it. Are you ok? What happened?"
> I tell her that the wife got mad and pushed me outta the booth. I don't think she bought it.
> Bet I gave 'em something to talk about after I left!


Hippie that is scary brother


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Had 'em checked this week. Both are perfect.
> 
> This shit started back when I was in the seventh grade. After hitting the ground (and my head) a few times, I got hauled down to the U of M hospital and had every test known to man done on me. At the end of a week of torture, they said they didn't have a clue, and that if I could feel the "spells" coming on, get my head down and get low so I didn't have as much distance from my noggin to the floor. Pretty much grew out of it past my mid 20s or so. Got tore up from the floor up last night, and I'm kinda thinkin' that was what caused today's little drama. Still feeling a little weird, but I am a little weird, so I guess I'm in character.


Did you smoke or take any canna products today ?
Does sound as if you experienced a rapid drop in BP or oxygen depletion to the brain. Have you ever checked your blood ox levels after such an attack? Cannabis can drop BP in some people but you smoke all time correct? 
It could be heart related also, if the pump is not pumping very well again no o2 to the noggin.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)

Hippie I use to do this remember 
You should at least get some blood work and a stress test at your age. Do you want to drop and leave the Hen and Pullet all alone next time you don't wake up.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just got back from taking my bride to a late lunch at our little hole-in-the-wall restaurant. Looks like I'm gonna have to find a new place 'cause I embarrassed the shit outta myself.
> We were sitting there, munching our chow, when a familiar feeling comes over me. I can feel my face getting tingly, and everything starts to grey out. Knowing I'm about to go out, I put my head down. Next thing I know, I hear the Old Hen saying, "Help me!". I'm thinking she's talking to me, so I tell her that I'm OK. Then I notice I'm no longer in the booth and am laying in a ball on the 22oz level loop carpet. I shake it off, crawl my dumb ass back in the booth, and try and console the wife. The waitress came over and said, "I missed it. Are you ok? What happened?"
> I tell her that the wife got mad and pushed me outta the booth. I don't think she bought it.
> Bet I gave 'em something to talk about after I left!


Wowza!  Hang in there brother!

I'm betting the diagnostics have improved a lot since you were 7 years old, so you might ask them to take another run at it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did you smoke or take any canna products today ?
> Does sound as if you experienced a rapid drop in BP or oxygen depletion to the brain. Have you ever checked your blood ox levels after such an attack? Cannabis can drop BP in some people but you smoke all time correct?
> It could be heart related also, if the pump is not pumping very well again no o2 to the noggin.


Nope. No weed today and the weather was beautiful. Wasn't the least bit overheated.


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

brother hippie, please get a few tests done, you're too young and too old to be taking chances...


----------



## Mutlley (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> brother hippie, please get a few tests done, you're too young and too old to be taking chances...


i concur


----------



## Patwi (Jul 30, 2022)

I do too, get it done hippie, .. to go out like you said then  you need to get a check up at least .. and you posted that here so you do value your friend's opinions


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 30, 2022)

hippie , take care of your bad self but continue to enjoy life!


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)

Morning everybody time to wake and bake. So get your lazy up and grab a bowl or joint or what ever you toke on and let's get started.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

Hippie,,,you get your ass to a doctor and don't be fking around with shit that can cause you to fall and fk yourself up.
My Dad's stubborn ass wouldn't go to a doctor and it cost him his life.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 31, 2022)

Hippie:  

If you won't lissen to yer Unca, lissen to a Moderator.  You are having what amounts to brain oxygen starvation for whatever physical reason.

It ain't like you are in a marathon after your fourth vaxx.  You were sitting at a table under no threat or fear or excitement...

What if you were in some situation that simply turned you into a good imitation of a carrot at a moment that could be deadly for you AND _OTHERS_??

Be responsible.  Ignoring it will not result in anything but potential and large disaster.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

That's one thing I don't fk around after watching my father die right in front of my eyes because he refused to go to doctors. Even the doctor said after his autopsy that he could have lived a lot longer had he been treated for his heart condition. He was 36 when he died and left me, my mom and my sister in a fked up situation.
I had to grow up really fast. I was 12yrs old my sister was 9.
He was like my hero and yes I loved him very much.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. No weed today and the weather was beautiful. Wasn't the least bit overheated.


Have you ever taken your pulse rate or blood pressure at home during such an attack (yes attack your body is screaming something wrong here) could be nothing like you say , but if you have SS Medicare it is mostly all paid for test at our age.

The heart stress test is easy , if you can not do the treadmill they juice ya with a dye and do it without having to run.

Just getting your Blood O2 levels check (very simple slips on finger for 10secs) can tell them what may be going on.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

Has you Doc ever run a full blood work of your blood lately 
this year not 15yrs ago?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

What is swallowing syncope?​Swallowing syncope is a rare form of syncope which occurs when the patient swallows food, and causes them to faint, or pass out.

What causes swallowing syncope?​The reflexes which are started or initiated at the point of swallowing are what causes syncope. Swallowing syncope is rare, and may not occur every single time a patient swallows. Certain specific situations, with all the triggers ‘lining up’ as it were, are what cause swallow syncope to occur. This might be when a patient is relatively dehydrated, and it’s a warm day. Perhaps the patient is feeling relatively tired, and they then swallow a large chunk of food which has not been chewed properly, which gets stuck at the back of the throat (oropharynx), causing a slight coughing fit as well. This can trigger a complex reflex in which the brain then sends a signal to the heart to slow down (bradycardia) and to the vessels to pool blood (vasodilatation) which results in a low blood pressure, which causes patients to feel lightheaded, and if severe, to pass out completely.

However, the mechanism behind swallow syncope is still not completely understood.

What is the treatment for swallowing syncope?​Treatment for swallow syncope focuses on the management of swallowing ‘properly’.  This means taking small, bite-size pieces of food, chewing properly, and making sure to swallow at the ‘right’ moment.

Sometimes, patients will complain of swallow syncope only when eating certain types of stodgy foods (muffins, bagels) but not others (water, porridge), and in this case, often treatment is to be aware of the food types and quantities that can cause a problem and to avoid these in day to day diet.

In addition to this, the patient should make sure they are well-hydrated, and they do not find themselves in a situation where it is too warm, or too stuffy, and they are feeling unwell prior to the swallow. If the patient knows they are prone to having syncope while swallowing, then being more careful whilst swallowing and eating can help them to manage their syncope.

Will a pacemaker cure swallow syncope?​Rarely, syncope occurs unpredictably with swallowing, and if this is a recurring problem, and interferes with quality of life, AND if the heart is shown to stop / slow during swallowing associated with reproduction of syncope symptoms, then a pacemaker may be beneficial. If you are considering this, please ask for an urgent referral to see a specialist who is an expert in syncope and pacemaker implantation.

Read more about Dr Lim’s tips on managing syncope and how to prevent blackouts when you are feeling unwell: 5 top tips to help with syncope.

CARDIOLOGY IN LONDON


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Have you ever taken your pulse rate or blood pressure at home during such an attack (yes attack your body is screaming something wrong here) could be nothing like you say , but if you have SS Medicare it is mostly all paid for test at our age.
> 
> The heart stress test is easy , if you can not do the treadmill they juice ya with a dye and do it without having to run.
> 
> Just getting your Blood O2 levels check (very simple slips on finger for 10secs) can tell them what may be going on.


Yeah the last two stress test I had was done with a shot instead of the treadmill. It doesn't take but about 4 minutes and it's pretty much over. Takes a few minutes to calm down but easier then the mill.


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)

that is the nuke stress test, when that stuff hit me i was leaving. more then likely i will be having one here soon too. got to go do the sleep study too, told him i would fail it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 31, 2022)

Sunday!
sunday!
Sunday!

1/4 mile of he-ll!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

I'll be right back,,,I gotta go to church.

Okay I'm back. Service was short.


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2022)

Morning OFC....where are you Hippie. 

Happy pleasant valley Sunday.  Daughter is hosting a birthday party for her uncle.  Should be fun.  But, it is supposed to rain....hope not.

Started watching Game of Thrones last night.....more fargin going onbthan in a New Orleans cat house.  Looks like it is gonna be good.


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)

i haven't seen hippie this morn. been here since 0615.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 31, 2022)

Good morning everyone. Where’s hippie?  I think we scared him away with all our doctoring. We are just worried about you dear friend. Please check in soon


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'll be right back,,,I gotta go to church.
> 
> Okay I'm back. Service was short.




let us open this Forum with prayers :

same as last time Jesus. Amen.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

My Friend Hippie


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

Big you are a godly man. Good job.


----------



## ness (Jul 31, 2022)

Afternoon OFC.  Just want to say I not feeling well I'll be off for a few days.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2022)

ness said:


> Afternoon OFC.  Just want to say I not feeling well I'll be off for a few days.


Damn, Girl! Must be catchin'. Hope things go better for ya. I just took a once every ten year daytime nap. Woke up woozy, but sure did feel good. 

Fingers crossed for ya to get better soon.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 31, 2022)

ness said:


> Afternoon OFC.  Just want to say I not feeling well I'll be off for a few days.


Oh no Ness, sorry you are sick. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)

Sleep and rest ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2022)

^^^Yep. Cures damn near everything.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jul 31, 2022)

ness said:


> Afternoon OFC.  Just want to say I not feeling well I'll be off for a few days.


Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 31, 2022)

the Covid 19 thread has a bug in it….my iPad locks up when I click that forum


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the Covid 19 thread has a bug in it….my iPad locks up when I click that forum


Maybe it caught the variant…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2022)

Been on it a couple of times since you mentioned it, Big. No problem on my laptop.


----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2022)

Morning everybody, looks like came in to make a post last night but never posted it. O-well we on the other end of darkness now. Yall have a great morning.


----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2022)

Everybody sure is quite this morn.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 1, 2022)

Boo!


----------



## Patwi (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2022)

Good morning 

hot this week , back into the 100’s


----------



## Patwi (Aug 1, 2022)

same here .. 100s all week .. been watching neighbor mow since 6:10 this morning from my porch ....no biggie as I sip my black coffee


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Boo!


Boo is Boo here 
Wow early for the old geezer


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Gonna be hot.  Busy day down stairs.  Walk first.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

Good morning old farts. Got out early for the dog walk this morning before the heat.  The new puppy is doing well on the leash and is also doing pretty well with house training. Goes every time I take her out but also occasionally when I don’t but I’m hoping she will do better soon. 2nd night in the kennel much less crying and only let her out once so that’s better too already. Have planned to tend some garden work both inside and out and take a few pics for my garden page. Also have to take BB to the vet this morning still. Hope everyone stays cool. Sounds like we are all heating up again.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 304724


Wow Nice of them to give China the opportunity to take out all our Carriers in one swoop.
Did not they learn anything from past Battles. China has hardware able to launch multiple strikes on numerous targets at the same time. All nuke tipped.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning old farts. Got out early for the dog walk this morning before the heat.  The new puppy is doing well on the leash and is also doing pretty well with house training. Goes every time I take her out but also occasionally when I don’t but I’m hoping she will do better soon. 2nd night in the kennel much less crying and only let her out once so that’s better too already. Have planned to tend some garden work both inside and out and take a few pics for my garden page. Also have to take BB to the vet this morning still. Hope everyone stays cool. Sounds like we are all heating up again.


Did you name her Biggly Bigs    or Baby Boo?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did you name her Biggly Bigs    or Baby Boo?


I named her Maryjane


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I named her Maryjane


GanjaGal  Or GG  LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning old farts. Got out early for the dog walk this morning before the heat.  The new puppy is doing well on the leash and is also doing pretty well with house training. Goes every time I take her out but also occasionally when I don’t but I’m hoping she will do better soon. 2nd night in the kennel much less crying and only let her out once so that’s better too already. Have planned to tend some garden work both inside and out and take a few pics for my garden page. Also have to take BB to the vet this morning still. Hope everyone stays cool. Sounds like we are all heating up again.


Before we had dog doors, when I brought a new puppy into the house, I would carry them over to a newspaper beside the back door that I had previously peed on myself.

Without fail, that became their emergency spot until they learned to hold it until we went outside.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2022)

I once had a cat named Dankster, cat would eat your stash.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> GanjaGal  Or GG  LOL


I no longer have it or I would share with ya'll the list of pet names we ended up with for Heidi Ho!  Have any of started a list of all your pet's pet names?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 1, 2022)

giggy said:


> I once had a cat named Dankster, cat would eat your stash.


Sweet Melissa has a penchant for my cannabis seedlings.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

For long trips.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2022)

All my animals have a first and middle name and of course a last too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2022)

giggy said:


> All my animals have a first and middle name and of course a last too.


All of mine have one, but depending on why they've pissed me off, they get various others while I cool down.

Currently a sweltering 77 degrees, and said to get all the way up to an unbearable 82 by afternoon. 
Supposed to have rain coming in. I'll believe it when I see it. Gonna pick up what little trash is on the road just in case, 'cause the stuff glues down if'n it gets wet. Other than that, it's gonna be an easy August 1st at Rancho Hippie.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 1, 2022)

We had a page full, starting off with H Dawg and Ho Dawg........................


----------



## Africanna (Aug 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Had 'em checked this week. Both are perfect.
> 
> This shit started back when I was in the seventh grade. After hitting the ground (and my head) a few times, I got hauled down to the U of M hospital and had every test known to man done on me. At the end of a week of torture, they said they didn't have a clue, and that if I could feel the "spells" coming on, get my head down and get low so I didn't have as much distance from my noggin to the floor. Pretty much grew out of it past my mid 20s or so. Got tore up from the floor up last night, and I'm kinda thinkin' that was what caused today's little drama. Still feeling a little weird, but I am a little weird, so I guess I'm in character.


Best to you there H - must be unpleasant having those "auras" and knowing what might be coming.  You will know how to look after yourself


----------



## Africanna (Aug 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Yep. Cures damn near everything.


Including the dementia I've heard


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Before we had dog doors, when I brought a new puppy into the house, I would carry them over to a newspaper beside the back door that I had previously peed on myself.
> 
> Without fail, that became their emergency spot until they learned to hold it until we went outside.


So weird this dog is litter box trained. Never knew dogs would use one. We have a cardboard box with litter in it but hope to get rid of that soon. Glad I don’t have to pee on the paper for her to get it. Leave that box in the room we are in tho just in case she gets the urge…


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice walk today...

@Hippie, do what you gotta do my friend but take care of what ever is going on.

Watering the girls.  My new starts are coming along just fine.  The GMO is reaching for the sky...(light).

Back later.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> GanjaGal  Or GG  LOL


I think she will be a GG for sure.


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2022)

So, just got my homeowners insurance bill for next year. It's gone up almost 30% over 1 year. I asked my agent what in the world is going on and his explanation was simple. Obviously inflation but I said inflation is only about 8%. He said it's not just inflation it's combined with the major fires that happened in Boulder which burned about five six hundred houses. But the looting and fires in major cities across the United States. We all share in the cost of rebuilding all that. Really! So just keep this in mind when we have a Summer of Love like we had a summer ago it creates a giant s-hit sandwich and we all have to take a bite.

That and my property taxes come to over 8,000 a year now. There's going to come a point where that is not sustainable. Guess I can build a Hut on a beach somewhere.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 1, 2022)

pute said:


> So, just got my homeowners insurance bill for next year. It's gone up almost 30% over 1 year. I asked my agent what in the world is going on and his explanation was simple. Obviously inflation but I said inflations only about 8%. He said it's not just inflation it's combined with the major fires that happened in Boulder which burned about five six hundred houses. But the looting and fires in major cities across the United States. We all share in the cost of rebuilding all that. Really! So just keep this in mind when we have a Summer of Love like we had a summer ago it creates a giant s-hit sandwich and we all have to take a bite.
> 
> That and my property taxes come to over 8,000 a year now. There's going to come a point where that is not sustainable. Guess I can build a Hut on a beach somewhere.


Wow!  That cross-subsidy sounds more like extortion


----------



## Africanna (Aug 1, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We had a page full, starting off with H Dawg and Ho Dawg........................View attachment 304738
> View attachment 304740






Short n sweet - Zak.

Sadly long gone but house trained as a pup in 2½ weeks


----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2022)

My brother paved his driveway in texas and his taxes went from a little over 2000.00 a year to over 4000.00 a year that was just taxes and a few years back on 2 acres. My mom sold the ranch in south texas, dirt/rock driveway and around 450 acres at over 12000.00 a year, but texas has no state tax so they get all of it in property taxes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Aug 1, 2022)

Hopper you need to get your butt back in texas, them there are 5 gallon buckets. LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2022)

^^^Ripped many a fingernail off proving that point.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

Yeah believe me i know what a pain in the ass they can be.


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2022)

Anybody know what this is.....


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Anybody know what this is.....
> 
> View attachment 304773


anything to do with proctology?lol


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> let us open this Forum with prayers :
> 
> same as last time Jesus. Amen.


Amen


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 1, 2022)

I admire this guy.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Anybody know what this is.....
> 
> View attachment 304773


I have seen this before on many 13 year olds . It is how the Hairy Palm syndrome 1st starts




STOP Playing with it..............


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2022)

No guesses...it isn't from trimming pot.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 1, 2022)

pute said:


> No guesses...it isn't from trimming pot.


grass stain cleaning your lawn mower


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

In most Eastern culture they use their left hand to whip their bottom
But that appears to be a right hand
I have no idea


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> grass stain cleaning your lawn mower


Nope.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

hash Man


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> In most Eastern culture they use their left hand to whip their bottom
> But that appears to be a right hand
> I have no idea


Why would I want to WHIP my own bottom?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Why would I want to WHIP my own bottom?


Fun?


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> hash Man


Not hash.

Hint.  I was outside


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Anybody know what this is.....
> 
> View attachment 304773


Your good hand


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

Burned off your prints


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2022)

Hint


SubmarineGirl said:


> Your good hand


I was using both hands. 

Hint # 2....ever pinch off a fan leaf on a pot plant....you can snap them off as well


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Anybody know what this is.....
> 
> View attachment 304773


What happens if you just lick your fingles clean?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Hint
> 
> I was using both hands.
> 
> Hint # 2....ever pinch off a fan leaf on a pot plant....you can snap them off as well


But you said outside


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

Trimming the suckers off your tomatoes?
pehaps something to do with them rabbits shitting up your yard?
hand mixing your compost pile?
there’s only a half a joint left…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> What happens if you just lick your fingles clean?


Yes will it get you stoned or sick that would be a good hint…


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2022)

You got it SubG. I spent about 30 minutes pinching suckers off the maters.  You pinch the suckers and snap off the fan leaves just like pot plants.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Aug 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Not hash.
> 
> Hint.  I was outside


staining something


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

i had to fire up another one just to read the answer


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 1, 2022)

pute said:


> So, just got my homeowners insurance bill for next year. It's gone up almost 30% over 1 year. I asked my agent what in the world is going on and his explanation was simple. Obviously inflation but I said inflation is only about 8%. He said it's not just inflation it's combined with the major fires that happened in Boulder which burned about five six hundred houses. But the looting and fires in major cities across the United States. We all share in the cost of rebuilding all that. Really! So just keep this in mind when we have a Summer of Love like we had a summer ago it creates a giant s-hit sandwich and we all have to take a bite.
> 
> That and my property taxes come to over 8,000 a year now. There's going to come a point where that is not sustainable. Guess I can build a Hut on a beach somewhere.


Yeah, Oregon has no sales tax, but rip us good for income and property tax.  The renting voters also just keep approving funding stupid feel good measures over and above taxable limits, because they are funded by property taxes, with no thought as to what it means with regard to their rent.  


pute said:


> Anybody know what this is.....
> 
> View attachment 304773


Ahm skeered to think what that might be Pute.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Why would I want to WHIP my own bottom?


It's about the only way I can get off anymore.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

pute said:


> You got it SubG. I spent about 30 minutes pinching suckers off the maters.  You pinch the suckers and snap off the fan leaves just like pot plants.






maybe you will know what causes my one plant to grow tomatoes like this?

they are supposed to look like this. This is the sister plant same strain


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Aug 1, 2022)

Catfacing is what comes to mind,  but not entirely sure.  Are temps low?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Catfacing is what comes to mind,  but not entirely sure.  Are temps low?


No very high but I’ll look that up thanks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

Ok, maybe catfacing but I’ve looked at so many weird tomatoes now tht the internet can provide. Stopped when I got to this one and snagged it up for the thread but I guess maybe a mutation of the seed. I’m sure they could be worse. I thought maybe inconsistent watering.


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2022)

I have never seen anything like that.....never even heard of anything like that.


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2022)

Inconsistent watering caused Blossom End Rot


----------



## boo (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok, maybe catfacing but I’ve looked at so many weird tomatoes now tht the internet can provide. Stopped when I got to this one and snagged it up for the thread but I guess maybe a mutation of the seed. I’m sure they could be worse. I thought maybe inconsistent watering.
> View attachment 304810


that looks like a roster tomato...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

God damnit ya beat me too it Boo.
Sub says size does tomatter.
Maybe she washed it in cold water.


----------



## boo (Aug 1, 2022)

yeah, a little annoying prick...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

Red Prick.


----------



## boo (Aug 1, 2022)

if he drags my name all over the site again tomorrow he's be a black and blue tomao...


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Red Prick.


Looks more like a red 'rhoid to me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

Yeah the fker put me with Hippies girlfriend.

Roster ya bastard,,,my head is shaved.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2022)

Lyin' bastard! Ya know ya miss her. I'll keep yer secret so Crissy doesn't cut off yer dingleballs in yer sleep.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

Nope,,if I'm gonna get in trouble it's going to be well worth it.


----------



## pute (Aug 1, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 2, 2022)

I am helpless like a kitten on a bright cloudy day.


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 2, 2022)

now I feel like dirty old man ,


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2022)

Morning qb and the rest. Time to get the day started. Smoking lamp is lit, sweepers man your brooms, breakfast for the crew. That was many moons ago. Now a days I have to wait 30 minutes after taking meds to have breakfast. Yall have a good morning.


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 2, 2022)

gday Giggy night time here , having a few brews then off to the fart sack for me , been raining non stop for around 12 hrs l, if I had round windows I would think I was on a boat


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

good morning qb and giggy and all the Lurkers

it is already 80 here this morning and going up to 104 with the same temps the next 10 days , it is a heatwave


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> gday Giggy night time here , having a few brews then off to the fart sack for me , been raining non stop for around 12 hrs l, if I had round windows I would think I was on a boat





what is your location QB , Europe?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

Good Morning Marijuana Passion


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

boo said:


> if he drags my name all over the site again tomorrow he's be a black and blue tomao...


10,000 comedians out of work


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2022)

Roster,,,, please leave it alone. I don't need the Drama this early in the morning. Boo is not in the mood so why push the envelope.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster,,,, please leave it alone. I don't need the Drama this early in the morning. Boo is not in the mood so why push the envelope.


Im not in the mood for his either 
Good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2022)

Good so we can move on and let it go.
And good morning right back at ya.


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what is your location QB , Europe?


Gday Bigsur Dosnt the profile pic give it away , Im down under


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

what is today , Tuesday….taco Tuesday?

we don’t care , we just want coffee


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Aug 2, 2022)

Good Morning Coffee Girls.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday Bigsur Dosnt the profile pic give it away , Im down under





why yes it does mate!

I need to pay more attention!

seems there are a few Aussies on board here

 please pass the Mullumbimby *Madness*


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2022)

Another hot day coming. Will walk in just a few to beat the relentless heat this summer.  Then trimming is in the menu.  Out to dinner.....there goes another day.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Another hot day coming. Will walk in just a few to beat the relentless heat this summer.  Then trimming is in the menu.  Out to dinner.....there goes another day.


Eat More Tacos


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2022)

Starting my scissor detail.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

I’ll see your scissors and raise you some weed eating

battery ran out of juice  , I am taking a break while it charges


this morning


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

"Heeey Wally?" "Yeah Beav?"  "Hey Wally, well, I miss you."  "I miss you too Beav." "Was it creepy and scary?" "Ah heck no, Beav, it was ... peaceful."  "What's it like Wally?" "Well, it's a lot like Mayfield."  "Mom and dad are here, Lumpy, heck, even that creep Eddie Haskell is here."  "Really? Eddie got in?"  "Yeah, I guess they took pity on him."  "There's even a malt shop, me and all the guys and girls hang out after the Friday night game."  "You get to play football and basketball too?"  "Heck ya Beav and the the best part is, no one gets hurt."  "Gee Wally, I can't wait to come there."  "Well Beaver, you have time, but when you do, Mom, dad and me will be waiting."


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2022)

Break from trimming.  I HATE popcorn buds.  Pain to trim.  Not as bad as larfy pot to trim but takes forever to get done.  Back at it.


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Break from trimming.  I HATE popcorn buds.  Pain to trim.  Not as bad as larfy pot to trim but takes forever to get done.  Back at it.


I stopped growing the pineapple, it had way too much vegetation on it...


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2022)

boo said:


> I stopped growing the pineapple, it had way too much vegetation on it...


Had to stop for a few minutes.....fargin hand is cramping.  

This is the last time for me as well.  I love the smoke and aroma but no yield and all small buds.  The Snow Caine will replace her.


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2022)

Then there is the GMO and Triangle Kush.....what to do......what a problem to have.


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2022)

Damn, last 3 posts are mine....I feel like I am writing in my diary.....but I don't have a diary.

Finished trimming.  Probably got a bit over 3 oz from it but over 1/2 oz of small popcorn buds.  To small to mess with so it will be made into hash or kief.  So, I only ended up with 2 1/2 zips.  Good bye Pineapple.  Been growing if for almost 10 years.  Thinking the plant just got tired.  Doesn't have the aroma it once had and it did yield better. 

Gotta get ready to go out to dinner with the neighbors.  Going early so we can all get home before dark.  Us old folks can't see at nigh.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>




Never cared for Seinfeld .. too pretentious


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

ya can't spell either...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2022)

' far '


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

fark you...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2022)

pute said:


> .I feel like I am writing in my diary.....but I don't have a diary.



Yeah ya do


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2022)

Had a dream last night about a baby elephant being abandoned by the herd, .. fu.ck the herd movement


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

patwi said:


> Had a dream last night about a baby elephant being abandoned by the herd, .. fu.ck the herd movement


I don't think that would happen, elephants are super herd orientated...unlike some other races such as our own...I heard that the USA has more single moms that any other country...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2022)

boo said:


> I don't think that would happen, elephants are super herd orientated...unlike some other races such as our own...I heard that the USA has more single moms that any other country...




Maybe getting rid of LBJs Great Society welfare program would cure that laziness disease ..


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2022)

Elon Musk's daddy was Marvin the Martian .


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 2, 2022)

Just had a random thought.  (It happens sometimes.) 

The worst time to have a heart attack is while playing charades.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2022)

Too scary a thought


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 2, 2022)

I need a new friend.

The last one escaped.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 2, 2022)

I tripped and fell right in front of several people in the supermarket.  I picked myself up and said, "Sorry -- it's been a while since I inhabited a body."  

And walked away.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2022)

I looked inside your hurricane preparedness freezer Walt ..

.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OK.  This got me right in the feels.
> 
> I wuz just sittin' here, sipping raspberry tea, and huffing a BBB (Bag of Boo's Best). Reading the news.
> 
> This came up.  I hadda watch it three fargin times:



Good one!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Nice cool morning.  Gonna be a lazy, hazy crazy day of summer.  In other words not much going on today.
> 
> Hope your day gets better ness.   I can't watch a sad animal movie or video.  Yup I cried when O'l Yeller died.
> 
> Gotta go and run a rabbit out of the veggie garden.   Damn it!


What ever you do, never watch the movie "hatchimo" or something like that with Richard Gere. It's a true story that actually happened in Japan. 

I kept thinking it would turn around, but it gets worse. Don't watch! Ruined my whole evening.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Damn Hippie.  That is scary.  After that you should get checked out again.  Probably shouldn't drive either.  Be well and take care of yourself.


Yes, check again, no spring chicks are we!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hippie:
> 
> If you won't lissen to yer Unca, lissen to a Moderator.  You are having what amounts to brain oxygen starvation for whatever physical reason.
> 
> ...


Wise words!


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

have I mentioned lately how pathetic the customer service is at photontek...8 days and nothing but crickets...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

Bubba said:


> What ever you do, never watch the movie "hatchimo" or something like that with Richard Gere. It's a true story that actually happened in Japan.
> 
> I kept thinking it would turn around, but it gets worse. Don't watch! Ruined my whole evening.
> 
> Bubba


The dog at the station one?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2022)

Over and out


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> why yes it does mate!
> 
> I need to pay more attention!
> 
> ...


Gday OFC good to hear there are other Aussies on board now  , I guess the self proclaimed mantle of best Aussie grower on MP is now not a given , will need to up my game . I wont be walking the halls of the mp castle on my own at night anymore sounds bonza will need to drop by more often , ausiie aussie aussie


----------



## giggy (Aug 3, 2022)

Good night qb, and morning to everybody else. Happy hump day. We got a pretty good rain last night, maybe more today. I know it has been hot and humid.  Of course we have a lot of work outdoors right now but should pull it in the shop today.


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> View attachment 304959


Heck I even went as far as to use Google translate


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday OFC good to hear there are other Aussies on board now  , I guess the self proclaimed mantle of best Aussie grower on MP is now not a given , will need to up my game . I wont be walking the halls of the mp castle on my own at night anymore sounds bonza will need to drop by more often , ausiie aussie aussie




gday mate 

competition can be a good thing and I am looking forward to seeing how you step up your game

do you know where I can squire some mullumbimby madness?


----------



## smaccio (Aug 3, 2022)

I met a microbiologist at the grocery store. He was bigger than I expected.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

smaccio said:


> I met a microbiologist at the grocery store. He was bigger than I expected.




you sure he wasn’t a macro-biologist?


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> gday mate
> 
> competition can be a good thing and I am looking forward to seeing how you step up your game
> 
> do you know where I can squire some mullumbimby madness?


Never heard of it until your post but Im gunna find it now


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Never heard of it until your post but Im gunna find it now


I heard it is a very close guarded secret of the original Aboriginal people.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Never heard of it until your post but Im gunna find it now




it is out there




For years, Aussie stoners have typically taken the legendary strain to be nothing more than a product of folklore. Many have claimed that the genetics live on in their own local operations. So, Mullumbimby Madness – is it still being cultivated somewhere out there? Was it ever really a thing?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 3, 2022)

Im on the hunt , when I was younger  and grew outside  , I grew a crop from bag seed  biggest plants I ever seen all 1 pounders plus , never been able to replicate -  makes me wonder


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

jUST PLAYIN


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Didn't cool down much last night.  Already hot.  Sun burns and barely 7:00!  Not gonna walk in this heat.  I do have to cut the grass....lots of water will be consumed.

Checked on the grow first thing and the Snow Caine I planted was on the ground.....damnit.  will plant more today.  W T F happened....I guess s-hit happens.

Sitting here feeling like the walking dead and drinking coffee.   I need to wake up.


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2022)

Taking amphetamines again Roster.....can you send me some?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Taking amphetamines again Roster.....can you send me some?


Im always flying in the morning
Hurts so much to sleep these days I now look forward to waking ever morning.................................
Morning to all


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

I have a new Pool Pump arriving today 
Then the fun part, need to remove the pump and changed out the motor and bearings 
Not hard just going to be Hot
The things we do for Love I guess,


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 3, 2022)

this was interesting....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2022)

Mullumbimbi Madness | Marijuana Strain Reviews
					

Mullumbimbi Madness, also known as “Mullimbimby Madness Haze,” is a super rare sativa dominant hybrid strain created through crossing classic Thailand and Colombian landraces.  This bud is native to the country of Australia and is hard to come by outside of that area.  It gets its name both from ...




					www.allbud.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2022)

__





						The Mysterious 'Mullumbimby Madness' - Friendly Aussie Buds
					

"Mullum Madness was like a myth when we were kids. Everyone knew someone who knew someone that had smoked it. Getting your hands on it was another sto




					friendlyaussiebuds.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im always flying in the morning
> Hurts so much to sleep these days I now look forward to waking ever morning.................................
> Morning to all





here is to a better day Amigo


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2022)

https://cannasos.com/strains/hybrid/mullumbimby-madness


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

put that Mullimbiby on the list of super rare strandivars along with RoadKillSkunk , BigSur Holyweed , and genuine Santa Marta Gold


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2022)

Farg.....done in the cool basement.  Now I gotta go out in the heat and work outside.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when the TV show Quincy did a show on teenagers dying "with their insides looking 80 years old" due to smoking weed that was grown from seeds treated with _Colchicine.
Not too sure I buy that shit. Each seed takes up a tiny amount, and it supposedly grows plants that are still to toxic to use safely. Nope. _


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I remember when the TV show Quincy did a show on teenagers dying "with their insides looking 80 years old" due to smoking weed that was grown from seeds treated with _Colchicine.
> Not too sure I buy that shit. Each seed takes up a tiny amount, and it supposedly grows plants that are still to toxic to use safely. Nope. _


Damn that last bong hit was a killer


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 3, 2022)

Poor Leo was devastated.....


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Poor Leo was devastated.....



Hey Leo    I will take ya


----------



## Bubba (Aug 3, 2022)

boo said:


> have I mentioned lately how pathetic the customer service is at photontek...8 days and nothing but crickets...


Terrible and inexcusable. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The dog at the station one?


Yes. Most depressing movie ever.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 3, 2022)

Friend of mine had one of his heart attack while at his doctor's  office checkup! Might be best place?


Unca Walt said:


> Just had a random thought.  (It happens sometimes.)
> 
> The worst time to have a heart attack is while playing charades.


----------



## boo (Aug 3, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Terrible and inexcusable.
> 
> Bubba


I received an email from photontek today, they groveled a bit with an apology that was lame but they promised to send a dimmer out in 3 weeks, they're busy now it appears...twas fiery email I sent them stopping just short of telling them to fuuck off...it two weeks I'll have no need for the damn thing...just rubs me the wrong way...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

olks
Winter is right around the corner f


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Friend of mine had one of his heart attack while at his doctor's  office checkup! Might be best place?


Corner said the one my favorite uncle had could have been in an operating room with a team of specialists, and the results would have been the same. Dirt nap.


----------



## boo (Aug 3, 2022)

when it's your time it's your time...


----------



## Bubba (Aug 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Didn't cool down much last night.  Already hot.  Sun burns and barely 7:00!  Not gonna walk in this heat.  I do have to cut the grass....lots of water will be consumed.
> 
> Checked on the grow first thing and the Snow Caine I planted was on the ground.....damnit.  will plant more today.  W T F happened....I guess s-hit happens.
> 
> Sitting here feeling like the walking dead and drinking coffee.   I need to wake up.


Snowcaine may be the fastest growing plant I've grown, really blowing up. 12/12 after 4 weeks flat. Monsters they will be.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Corner said the one my favorite uncle had could have been in an operating room with a team of specialists, and the results would have been the same. Dirt nap.


Heart attack called a widow maker most likely
Not much anyone can do   The Aortic Artery Blows out and they bleed out in seconds


----------



## Bubba (Aug 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Corner said the one my favorite uncle had could have been in an operating room with a team of specialists, and the results would have been the same. Dirt nap.


Strokes can be like that too. When your numbers up....


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2022)

The way he explained it, it literally blew the top off of his heart, and he was dead before he hit the floor.
Good way to go, I guess. Happened the day before my 18th birthday. We had plans. He was 55.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Strokes can be like that too. When your numbers up....


Certain head bleeds drop you like a rock  Dead before hitting pavement


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The way he explained it, it literally blew the top off of his heart, and he was dead before he hit the floor.
> Good way to go, I guess. Happened the day before my 18th birthday. We had plans. He was 55.


Could have been and aortic hernia


----------



## Bubba (Aug 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Heart attack called a widow maker most likely
> Not much anyone can do   The Aortic Artery Blows out and they bleed out in seconds


Another friend, (now deceased from heart) developed a terrible cough. So bad his son talked him into going to hospital. (Pre COVID days) Doc told him don't sneeze, Don't cough nothing. Call family. You will be on operating table in one hour, you have roughly a 50/50 shot. He had a leaking aneurysm on the aorta! He did survive surgery


Hippie420 said:


> The way he explained it, it literally blew the top off of his heart, and he was dead before he hit the floor.
> Good way to go, I guess. Happened the day before my 18th birthday. We had plans. He was 55.


Way, way too young, geez.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 3, 2022)

boo said:


> I received an email from photontek today, they groveled a bit with an apology that was lame but they promised to send a dimmer out in 3 weeks, they're busy now it appears...twas fiery email I sent them stopping just short of telling them to fuuck off...it two weeks I'll have no need for the damn thing...just rubs me the wrong way...


So was it supposed to be included? I could never figure that out, but they were selling them, I can't imagine why anyone would buy it if they didn't own the light, right? Interesting to get some clarity. 

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Certain head bleeds drop you like a rock  Dead before hitting pavement


Yep. Guy I worked with down on the U of M addition did. Turned 40 on a Saturday. His wife, who he'd put through "modeling school" and paid for a professional photographer to do a portfolio for her ran off with the photographer and left him high and dry. He left the house, moved into a flea bitten trailer, and was trying to maintain his mental health. His neighbor, who he said was a real cutie, told him she wanted to bake him a birthday cake and blow out his candle. He got both. Sunday morning, he wakes up and heads for the toilet. Never made it. Already gone before he faceplanted into the floor.
Beats rotting out in the cancer ward or lonely in a wrinkle farm.


----------



## giggy (Aug 4, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day eve  getting ready for the grind. Not ready for it at all. O-well may have to have a puff on the way. Yall have a great morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 4, 2022)

And if you are stoned on most excellent pot, thank the pot heads who made it so ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2022)

My Dad died of a heart attack at 36 yrs old. Lived to far out in the country. Could have made it had he been closer to help and definitely could have lived longer had he went to a doctor. But his stubborn ass hated doctors and wouldn't go.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 4, 2022)

While we are on the subject of good shooting...

This guy is worth watching. To cut to the action, start and the 53 second mark.  He fires a revolver faster than anyone on the planet.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 4, 2022)

Now I haveta tell youse about a guy that puts the above shooter in the shade:

Every now and then the human race produces an individual with godlike shooting ability.* Ad Toepperwein* was one of them.

I discovered him when I read the story of how he had boys throw two small pine blocks (2"x2") in the air. He began shooting, and after a while they ran out of new blocks, so they threw the smaller pieces up. Of 72,500, he missed _nine! <-- _

He was not limited to one "trick". He could eject a shell from his Winchester repeating rifle and then _hit the shell_ with a bullet before the shell hit the ground.

Toepperwein went even further: He threw 5 eggs into the air, picked up his Winchester .22 rifle and shot all 5 eggs before they hit the ground.

Then he made it "difficult" -- He tossed 3 eggs in the air and shot each egg with a _different rifle_.

When I was 8 years old, I pussanally watched him shoot a 4'x2' sheet of copper with a Winchester autoloader. Almost as fast as a machine-gun, he made a perfect portrait of an Indian chief.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> While we are on the subject of good shooting...
> 
> This guy is worth watching. To cut to the action, start and the 53 second mark.  He fires a revolver faster than anyone on the planet.



Thats nothing ...I was 15 the first time i used my " revolver" with my girlfriend .
I did it in 1/2 that time .....


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yes. Most depressing movie ever.


Based on a true story   Statute of Pup is still outside the train station
Dogs Love of hid Dad , Hits right in the heart.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thats nothing ...I was 15 the first time i used my " revolver" with my girlfriend .
> I did it in 1/2 that time .....


I remember Wemmington Walter Fastest gun


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 4, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 4, 2022)

Good morning everyone. Going on a dog walk then have the grandkids for a while while their mom and dad go to the doc. It’s gonna be a hot one here so I need to check to see if anyone needs a drink. Hope all of y’all have a nice day and stay cool


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Need to get in gear and do a spray day , one more cup maybe LOL


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I remember when the TV show Quincy did a show on teenagers dying "with their insides looking 80 years old" due to smoking weed that was grown from seeds treated with _Colchicine.
> Not too sure I buy that shit. Each seed takes up a tiny amount, and it supposedly grows plants that are still to toxic to use safely. Nope. _


Colchicine was used to turn dipoid strains into second generation polypoid strains.


Bubba said:


> Friend of mine had one of his heart attack while at his doctor's  office checkup! Might be best place?


One of my friends had a heart attack at the Farmers Market, standing in line in front of an emergency room doctor, who kept him going until the EMT arrived with equipment.  


RosterMan said:


> I remember Wemmington Walter Fastest gun


I shot myself with a 22 LR hollow point in my right thigh fast drawing.  Glad it wasn't a 45 LC.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Need to get in gear and do a spray day , one more cup maybe LOL




what are ya spraying?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what are ya spraying?


Green Cure 
Potassium Bicarbonate same thing​
1 table spoon/gallon with drop of dawn soap


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 4, 2022)

Talking about revolvera checked out a new custom gun shop yesterday that opened next to my doctors office this Kimberly was beautiful but a little bit to rich for my blood... 2as a P90 to was way outta what Id ever pay for a firearm.... Was awesome new custom gun shop for the area tho


----------



## pute (Aug 4, 2022)

Morning.  You got fungus Roster.  

More heat again today.    Same old summer routine.  Walk in just a few.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Colchicine was used to turn dipoid strains into second generation polypoid strains.
> 
> One of my friends had a heart attack at the Farmers Market, standing in line in front of an emergency room doctor, who kept him going until the EMT arrived with equipment.
> 
> I shot myself with a 22 LR hollow point in my right thigh fast drawing.  Glad it wasn't a 45 LC.


Knowing my pitiful lack of coordination, I never EVER tried any sort of quick-draw.  

I can look upon the fact that if I could swap my golf and bowling averages, I would be a money pro in both. <-- That makes quick-draw to be simply out of court.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  You got fungus Roster.
> 
> More heat again today.    Same old summer routine.  Walk in just a few.


Morning Not yet I use it as a preventative weekly sprays
Once in a while with this humidity I see a spot or two on bigger fans .
Not spreading at all , the stuff works.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  You got fungus Roster.
> 
> More heat again today.    Same old summer routine.  Walk in just a few.


I need to shower more often LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 4, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Talking about revolvera checked out a new custom gun shop yesterday that opened next to my doctors office this Kimberly was beautiful but a little bit to rich for my blood... 2as a P90 to was way outta what Id ever pay for a firearm.... Was awesome new custom gun shop for the area thoView attachment 305043
> View attachment 305044


Lookin' at the Derringer under the clunky .357 in the top pic... WHY inna world would anyone want a hammer the size of Ethiopia on a Derringer... _larger_ than one on a 1911?  Just so you must hand-carry it everywhere? Never get it out of a pocket...

And, good gosh, WHY would you have a gigantic front sight on a fargin Derringer?

These people aren't thinking.  Or worse, they are thinking like advertising types going for the showboaters with useless "cool" stuff on weapons.  Derringers are for concealment and acquisition without difficulty. 

And the good ones are double-action.  You are not target or skeet shooting.

This is Herself's Derringer carry.  Note it is hammerless, and sports a tiny, no-snag front sight:


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> While we are on the subject of good shooting...
> 
> This guy is worth watching. To cut to the action, start and the 53 second mark.  He fires a revolver faster than anyone on the planet.



And that's exactly why snipers were invented. Gotta back shoot someone that good.


Unca Walt said:


> Now I haveta tell youse about a guy that puts the above shooter in the shade:
> 
> Every now and then the human race produces an individual with godlike shooting ability.* Ad Toepperwein* was one of them.
> 
> ...


Wasn't he also the one that is pictured on top of a giant mound of 2x2 chunks that he'd shot out of the air with a Remington Nylon 66?

Oh, and correct me if'n I'm wrong, but I think that derringer is an over and under .410. I'm with ya on why you'd want a trigger that size and shape to hang up on the lining of your pocket.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Lookin' at the Derringer under the clunky .357 in the top pic... WHY inna world would anyone want a hammer the size of Ethiopia on a Derringer... _larger_ than one on a 1911?  Just so you must hand-carry it everywhere? Never get it out of a pocket...
> 
> And, good gosh, WHY would you have a gigantic front sight on a fargin Derringer?
> 
> ...


And 22 Mag I might add
I have a blued never fired in original felt box


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Lookin' at the Derringer under the clunky .357 in the top pic... WHY inna world would anyone want a hammer the size of Ethiopia on a Derringer... _larger_ than one on a 1911?  Just so you must hand-carry it everywhere? Never get it out of a pocket...
> 
> And, good gosh, WHY would you have a gigantic front sight on a fargin Derringer?
> 
> ...


Good Lord!! I just checked.  When I got hers (at a gun show) it cost $199 new.

Now used, they go for $500.  YIKES!
This is a High Standard DM-101 22 Magnum. It _looks_ unfired and comes as seen in original display case. It will make a unique addition to your collection. I am selling this one on c... (read more)
GUN #: 939375499 -- $499.00


https://www.gunsamerica.com/9393754...gnum-Derringer-3-5-2-Shot.htm?isPartner=false


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And that's exactly why snipers were invented. Gotta back shoot someone that good.
> 
> Wasn't he also the one that is pictured on top of a giant mound of 2x2 chunks that he'd shot out of the air with a Remington Nylon 66?
> 
> Oh, and correct me if'n I'm wrong, but I think that derringer is an over and under .410. I'm with ya on why you'd want a trigger that size and shape to hang up on the lining of your pocket.


Very Good eye
In fact it will fire both 45cal auto and 410 shot shell








						Bond Arms Snake Slayer .45LC/.410 Bore Break Action Derringer 3.5" Barrels 2 Rounds Extended Rosewood Grip Front Blade Sight/Fixed Rear Sight Natural Finish
					

The Bond Arms Snake Slayer is designed specifically for hikers, campers, fisherman and any other outdoor enthusiasts. The frame and barrels are made from stainless steel and features a natural finish perfect for exposure to the elements. The front sight is a fixed style blade and the rear sight...




					click-click-boom.com


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Good Lord!! I just checked.  When I got hers (at a gun show) it cost $199 new.
> 
> Now used, they go for $500.  YIKES!
> This is a High Standard DM-101 22 Magnum. It _looks_ unfired and comes as seen in original display case. It will make a unique addition to your collection. I am selling this one on c... (read more)
> ...


I paid 50 dollars for mine used but never out of box
1st edition





Looks like this but its a Mag 22


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

SPRAYING Plants all done and under shade for an hr or so


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2022)

I'll tell ya a little story about that piece, but you'll swear I'm a liar.

I knew a couple of chuckleheads that I'd met 40+ years ago. Best friends. Drank together, smoked buds together, and chased tail together.
They stopped past Super City in Flint to check out guns. One wound up buying the .22 LR version, while his buddy bought the mag.
A few months later, they're out in the woods raising h ell, and the buzz told 'em that it would be real fun to play mumbly-peg with the derringers with their hands spread wide on the side of a tree.
 You can kinda see where this one's going, can't ya?
They actually got off quite a few rounds without a problem. Second to the last shot, the guy with the LR nicked the finger of his buddy. Now, it's his buddy's turn. 
Yep, a 22 mag straight through the palm of his hand. He didn't lose the hand, but it stayed stiff for the rest of his life.

Always had a deal with my friends; When the booze comes out, the guns go up. Common sense, if'n ya think abut it.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll tell ya a little story about that piece, but you'll swear I'm a liar.
> 
> I knew a couple of chuckleheads that I'd met 40+ years ago. Best friends. Drank together, smoked buds together, and chased tail together.
> They stopped past Super City in Flint to check out guns. One wound up buying the .22 LR version, while his buddy bought the mag.
> ...


Never did that again I bet LOL    
How your  hand doing now Bro?


----------



## Africanna (Aug 4, 2022)

Good morning/evening wherever you are - late afternoon here.

No secret that I'm a Malawi Gold lover and every once in a blue moon l do a cob cure the good old way.  Unwrapped a few cobs earlier to check on their progress and I'm more than satisfied with how they have turned out.




Properly done, they mostly look like old turds - however, these have the loveliest earthy spicy smell to them and one I tried has a silky smooth and very satisfying smoke.  I'll wrap the others up again and let them continue to mellow to perfection

To your good health


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2022)

Looks yummy! Tell me more about the cob cure, please.


----------



## giggy (Aug 4, 2022)

Would love to try that, africanna.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Goof morning/evening wherever you are - late afternoon here.
> 
> No secret that I'm a Malawi Gold lover and every once in a blue moon l do a cob cure the good old way.  Unwrapped a few cobs earlier to check on their progress and I'm more than satisfied with how they have turned out.
> View attachment 305055
> ...


Cool  Can you expend on this process
How do you make them


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Are they broken up buds that have been rolled under pressure and then unwrapped?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Supplies:
* You'll need something to wrap the buds in. The best wrapper appears to be corn husks. I got mine from the rain forest, but you can find them in many stores for wrapping tamales. Alternatively, Tangwena suggested construction-weight paper bags. They'll withstand the abuse better than thinner bags. The corn husks create more surface area with their grooves. Tangwena says he swears by the sweeter taste created by the husks.

* The best cobs hold 1.5 - 2 ounces of buds, at somewhere around 80% RH

* A vacuum sealer system eliminates the threat of mold. You're going to squeeze them snugly.

* The process begins with a 24 - hour sweating step, maintaining the cobs at 40 C/104 F. There are many ways to achieve this, some of which repuk suggested on his chart. I'll be using a seed-starting heat pad with an inverted container under the insulating weight of a couple towels. Simplicity and frugality rolled into one.

There were some good pointers I found in just the first 10% of Tangwena's thread.

Aaaaand I just realized they got deleted. Lol! I'll go back over the material tonight and tomorrow and add it into this thread. I'll get the process worked up with details. They're aware that we're building on their experience and heartily encourage us to create a flow between the communities.

Tangwena's intention is to share this wonderful gift of knowledge with the world, to change the hearts and minds of cannabis enthusiasts, one cob at a time. I'm honored, as an unofficial ambassador of :420: to bring the knowledge back to my friends.

I think we're going to look back on this day warmly as the start of something wonderful. Can't you feel it? :yahoo:


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Maybe


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Morning Not yet I use it as a preventative weekly sprays
> Once in a while with this humidity I see a spot or two on bigger fans .
> Not spreading at all , the stuff works.




do you have a grow thread started anywhere so I can drool over your plants and see what flavors you are growing?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> do you have a grow thread started anywhere so I can drool over your plants and see what flavors you are growing?


Nope
You can see flavors


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Lookin' at the Derringer under the clunky .357 in the top pic... WHY inna world would anyone want a hammer the size of Ethiopia on a Derringer... _larger_ than one on a 1911?  Just so you must hand-carry it everywhere? Never get it out of a pocket...
> 
> And, good gosh, WHY would you have a gigantic front sight on a fargin Derringer?
> 
> ...





I am thinking that the trigger area has two hooks that could snag when drawn


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Nope




ok , I will play

whats the hold up?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ok , I will play
> 
> whats the hold up?


They are in bags this year and look well not so hot LOL
I 'm ashamed


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They are in bags this year and look well not so hot LOL
> I 'm ashamed



aww man , that is ok with me cause I am so happy that some of us can grow nowadays

when weed was illegal , we would hide and duck and cover and deal with paranoia all the time

that **** gets old

the old days of gorilla growing or looking for a dealer to buy a sack of pot are just memories now

back in those days we were so happy to just have a gram or two of good flowers to smoke

so yeah , I still get chuffed at seeing other peoples gardens and plants , no matter how big or small , it is just the love of the plant that keeps me going

what flavors are you growing?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ok , I will play
> 
> whats the hold up?


Still no buds yet


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Still no buds yet




yeah same here

but there are encouraging signs on a few plants and in about 30 days everything will change big time


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> aww man , that is ok with me cause I am so happy that some of us can grow nowadays
> 
> when weed was illegal , we would hide and duck and cover and deal with paranoia all the time
> 
> ...


Peyote Critical hybrid heavy Idica leaner very stinky so far
I get some pics and send


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah same here
> 
> but there are encouraging signs on a few plants and in about 30 days everything will change big time


I need around 2 more weeks and the magic will happen.
I am trying to keep them short , last year everyone could see them .


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Peyote Critical hybrid heavy Idica leaner very stinky so far
> I get some pics and send




I’ve heard good things about the peyote purps but have not had the pleasure to grow them

all the best


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’ve heard good things about the peyote purps but have not had the pleasure to grow them
> 
> all the best


Thanks Big  If I run into any road blocks I am heading to your thread
Never had Purple , But these were the last few seeds of a batch I grew out 2 yrs ago .
Got a few seeds on one plant , may be feminized


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

I think my dog has been peeing on them


----------



## Africanna (Aug 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 305059
> 
> View attachment 305060
> 
> ...


I started replying and then saw that you had posted the method above.

Yes, that method works well and is the "modern version" if I can call it that.  I've tried it with good results.

However, I go an older more traditional route simply because I'm getting old and like traditional.  I let the properly wrapped cobs ferment/sweat/do their thing inside a closed clay pot/dish in a warm area for up to 2+ weeks.  They then get checked that all is good and if quite wet I give them a pat off with some kitchen towel.

They are then re-double wrapped properly, tied up and placed in a thatched roof to cure - I have a thatched roof lapa and this works just fine for me.  I know that in rural Malawi it is not uncommon to still place cobs in grass roofs and some even bury them to cure - to each his own I guess.  The one's I showed were done in April and can continue to cure for a lot longer, even years.  I am still smoking some cob that is 3 years old and it is just gorgeous.

This method works for me (and many friends!).


----------



## Africanna (Aug 4, 2022)

giggy said:


> Would love to try that, africanna.


Give it a go - a bit of trial and error at worst and you'll be good to go


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Thks Im glad you posted your method , I jumped ahead to see if it was similar

Do you now break them up an use like weed (roll or pipe smoke )?
They look like cigars


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

@Tattered Old Graywolf 
Is this similar to what Dr Golds ISO machine (1st version) did using the acid?


----------



## Africanna (Aug 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thks Im glad you posted your method , I jumped ahead to see if it was similar
> 
> Do you now break them up an use like weed (roll or pipe smoke )?
> They look like cigars


Yes, I just slice a piece off and grind up and smoke


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I think my dog has been peeing on them


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Aug 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Lookin' at the Derringer under the clunky .357 in the top pic... WHY inna world would anyone want a hammer the size of Ethiopia on a Derringer... _larger_ than one on a 1911?  Just so you must hand-carry it everywhere? Never get it out of a pocket...
> 
> And, good gosh, WHY would you have a gigantic front sight on a fargin Derringer?
> 
> ...


I never liked those I'll go with a revolver over 1 of those or even a slide action pistol.... Idk I can blast a half gallon just 1st shot at 40 yards with a old 44 single action revolver with a dirty hairy barrel... I've always found revolvers to be more accurate and reliable that a slide action or Dillinger to me accuracy is more important then concealibility or round count if I'm going to shoot somebody is going to be one person and I want accuracy over all that but that's just me to each his own.... I'm gonna let it go but to me that 357 was clean and smooth looking not bulky or rigid like most 357 revolvers...... I couldn't believe it was over a grand


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf
> Is this similar to what Dr Golds ISO machine (1st version) did using the acid?


No picture..................................................??

Here is 1 through 3:  16.2.2 Testing D Gold's ISO-3


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No picture..................................................??
> 
> Here is 1 through 3:  16.2.2 Testing D Gold's ISO-3


Is doc still kicking, I guess he stopped selling his ISO machines


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 4, 2022)

Stoned.....


----------



## Carty (Aug 5, 2022)

Week Away from full right hip replacement...  surgery #1 won't do a whole lot for me but to get things a rolling..  wife says to me, yeah, gonna find out how much your left one hurts soon huh?  lol.   seeings how it
was the 1st to go bad..   did the math and if all goes well, and if I can get left hip done by Nov 12,  by end of year I'll be walking just fine..   trying to be positive while freaking out a bit... hahaha.

appreciate all the support of my online family


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Very Good eye
> In fact it will fire both 45cal auto and 410 shot shell
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I knew it was a heavy caliber, but I did not go into the apparent craziness of firing a two-pound round from a half-ounce gun you could hide in your fist.  Good way to dislocate your wrist _and_ elbow.

Carry for bears?  Really?  That'd be like shooting Mongo -- you'll only piss him off.  *IF* you think you have a really good chance of meeting Smokey's Evil Son on your hike and you want protection... for another measly pound you can carry your .454 Casull.

And the plucky hiker is gonna haveta use those oversize trucker sights (that just got hung up in his top-of-the-line automatic tent bag to line up on a bear that is right on top of him?  Uh-huh, yup... sounds reasonable.

It is a novelty buy-to-own popgun.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 5, 2022)

Carty said:


> Week Away from full right hip replacement...  surgery #1 won't do a whole lot for me but to get things a rolling..  wife says to me, yeah, gonna find out how much your left one hurts soon huh?  lol.   seeings how it
> was the 1st to go bad..   did the math and if all goes well, and if I can get left hip done by Nov 12,  by end of year I'll be walking just fine..   trying to be positive while freaking out a bit... hahaha.
> 
> appreciate all the support of my online family


Carty:  I spent TWO consecutive Christmases in an electric wheelchair -- shoulder and neck busted along with leg, so "crunches" were out of court.

I walk without pain or a limp.  The only thing, however, on me that runs is my nose. 

(or my stockings when I am in drag...) 

Gimme a break on not running:  I wuz borned in 1940 <-- Yeah, that ain't a fargin typo.

So tighten up your happy rope.  The hooman bod is astounding in it's ability to recover. (Especially if you are half-Klingon.)


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thats nothing ...I was 15 the first time i used my " revolver" with my girlfriend .
> I did it in 1/2 that time .....


Worst part is, you thought you were shooting blanks...


----------



## giggy (Aug 5, 2022)

Morning Walt and the rest. Happy fry-day.  Well that's all I got, I'm still asleep and don't wanta go to work.  Yall have a good morning.


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 5, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Talking about revolvera checked out a new custom gun shop yesterday that opened next to my doctors office this Kimberly was beautiful but a little bit to rich for my blood... 2as a P90 to was way outta what Id ever pay for a firearm.... Was awesome new custom gun shop for the area thoView attachment 305043
> View attachment 305044


Gdday KB . WOW -legal Guns down under a thing of the past , they are coming back  , guys working out loop holes in the law , when they changed the law and they come to our houses and took our guns I had a 357 magnum 9 shot lever , apparently that was not classed as a dangerous gun so got to keep her they took every thing else ,, just recently I had a gun case inspection got done for to much ammo and the gun was loaded , got off with a warning , they took all my ammo


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 5, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Worst part is, you thought you were shooting blanks...


yes i did a lot of them !


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 5, 2022)

meet my new guitar teacher .....


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 5, 2022)

Carty said:


> Week Away from full right hip replacement...  surgery #1 won't do a whole lot for me but to get things a rolling..  wife says to me, yeah, gonna find out how much your left one hurts soon huh?  lol.   seeings how it
> was the 1st to go bad..   did the math and if all goes well, and if I can get left hip done by Nov 12,  by end of year I'll be walking just fine..   trying to be positive while freaking out a bit... hahaha.
> 
> appreciate all the support of my online family


Best Of Luck   You'll be running around soon 
Faster than you know


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 5, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Gdday KB . WOW -legal Guns down under a thing of the past , they are coming back  , guys working out loop holes in the law , when they changed the law and they come to our houses and took our guns I had a 357 magnum 9 shot lever , apparently that was not classed as a dangerous gun so got to keep her they took every thing else ,, just recently I had a gun case inspection got done for to much ammo and the gun was loaded , got off with a warning , they took all my ammo


They took your ammo   BASTARDS
I hope you have 10xs as much buried deep in the sand out back


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is doc still kicking, I guess he stopped selling his ISO machines


I has the ISO , still do LOL
Never cared for the final product and how long it took to make and recover the ethanol.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is doc still kicking, I guess he stopped selling his ISO machines


Dave is not only still around, but is one of the leading forces behind the ESEW Elephant preservation projects and who charmed me onto the advisory board.


Carty said:


> Week Away from full right hip replacement...  surgery #1 won't do a whole lot for me but to get things a rolling..  wife says to me, yeah, gonna find out how much your left one hurts soon huh?  lol.   seeings how it
> was the 1st to go bad..   did the math and if all goes well, and if I can get left hip done by Nov 12,  by end of year I'll be walking just fine..   trying to be positive while freaking out a bit... hahaha.
> 
> appreciate all the support of my online family


You go brother!  The day you earned the hard way with weight loss.....................


Unca Walt said:


> Yeah, I knew it was a heavy caliber, but I did not go into the apparent craziness of firing a two-pound round from a half-ounce gun you could hide in your fist.  Good way to dislocate your wrist _and_ elbow.
> 
> Carry for bears?  Really?  That'd be like shooting Mongo -- you'll only piss him off.  *IF* you think you have a really good chance of meeting Smokey's Evil Son on your hike and you want protection... for another measly pound you can carry your .454 Casull.
> 
> ...


I had a 45LC/.410 derringer and while a handful, it was not as bad as you might think.  I usually carried .410 slugs in mine.  I figured in a situation where I was using a belly gun, that I probably wouldn't object to the heavy recoil.

Standard 45LC rounds aren't that hot, because of all the old revolvers around, though is the same case length as the 357 and 44 magnums, so can be loaded up to magnum velocities for a gun built to take the pressure.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 5, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Dave is not only still around, but is one of the leading forces behind the ESEW Elephant preservation projects and who charmed me onto the advisory board.
> 
> You go brother!  The day you earned the hard way with weight loss.....................
> 
> I had a 45LC/.410 derringer and while a handful, it was not as bad as you might think.  I usually carried .410 slugs in mine.  I figured in a situation where I was using a belly gun, that I probably wouldn't object to the heavy recoil.


Glad to hear Thank You, Is his wife OK also?
She was always helpful on getting new designs out on the beta machines as he changed designs on ISO 3

I LOVE ELEPHANTS Myself      Glad there are people like You and Dave Brother
Get along little doggie


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 5, 2022)

Elephants have a highly developed brain and the largest of all the land mammals. The brain is 3 or 4 times larger than that of humans although but consumes a smaller portion of overall body weight. They say an elephant never forgets, and this is why!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Glad to hear Thank You, Is his wife OK also?
> She was always helpful on getting new designs out on the beta machines as he changed designs on ISO 3
> 
> I LOVE ELEPHANTS Myself      Glad there are people like You and Dave Brother
> Get along little doggie


Yes, Mary Anne is well too and helping keep Dave anchored.  Like my relationship with Grayfox, who is the anchor to my wings that supports me but keeps me from flying too far.

Ever wondered where the idea for the Dumbo movie came from?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Elephants have a highly developed brain and the largest of all the land mammals. The brain is 3 or 4 times larger than that of humans although but consumes a smaller portion of overall body weight. They say an elephant never forgets, and this is why!


Elephants have been trained to paint pictures on canvas, but the thing that blows me away is their compassion for one another and how that carried over when the Elephant Whisperer died and all the elephants on the island came and circled his house for several days trumpeting holding an elephant wake.  

Not only that they felt that much compassion for him, but how did they know and how was it communicated between each other and the other herds?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 5, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yes, Mary Anne is well too and helping keep Dave anchored.  Like my relationship with Grayfox, who is the anchor to my wings that supports me and keeps me from flying too far.
> 
> Ever wondered where the idea for the Dumbo movie came from?
> 
> View attachment 305152


So cool and such magnificent beasts, makes one wonder what true purpose in evolution they served


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 5, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Elephants have been trained to paint pictures on canvas, but the thing that blows me away is their compassion for one another and how that carried over when the Elephant Whisperer died and all the elephants on the island came and circled his house for several days trumpeting holding an elephant wake.
> 
> Not only that they felt that much compassion for him, but how did they know and how was it communicated between each other and the other herds?


And they cry


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So cool and such magnificent beasts, makes one wonder what true purpose in evolution they served


They filled a niche, much like the whales and dolphins, who are also highly intelligent.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Aug 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I has the ISO , still do LOL
> Never cared for the final product and how long it took to make and recover the ethanol.


I make iso every once in awhile. I use 91% to 99% isopropyl alcohol and let air dry for a week or more. Always set second run in the sun so it turns red from green. Made some good stuff.


----------



## giggy (Aug 5, 2022)

Man the ringing in my ears is so loud this morning that yall should be able to hear it. Most of the time I can ignore it but not today. Well at least so far.


----------



## giggy (Aug 5, 2022)

Ok ness bout time for you to come back, hope your feeling better. Where's subgirl at today?


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 5, 2022)

giggy said:


> Man the ringing in my ears is so loud this morning that yall should be able to hear it. Most of the time I can ignore it but not today. Well at least so far.




Heavy CMEs ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 5, 2022)

giggy said:


> Man the ringing in my ears is so loud this morning that yall should be able to hear it. Most of the time I can ignore it but not today. Well at least so far.


How's your BP?


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2022)

Tinnitus. I have it big time.  You fried your ears from loud sounds years ago.  Do a search and you will understand.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Tinnitus


I'm familiar with the condition and one cause is high blood pressure, which I would check first if my ears started ringing.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)

I have that fking ringing ain my ears too. Sometimes I don't hear it but most the time it's there. And I don't have high BP. It's from all the God damn loud music I use to listen too. Also if you use Airpods it will just make it worse.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Glad to hear Thank You, Is his wife OK also?
> She was always helpful on getting new designs out on the beta machines as he changed designs on ISO 3
> 
> I LOVE ELEPHANTS Myself      Glad there are people like You and Dave Brother
> Get along little doggie


Such noble creatures.
I have seen them run with such glee to see their favorite trainer surroundng that person with virtual tons of love gentle as lambs


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Tinnitus. I have it big time.  You fried your ears from loud sounds years ago.  Do a search and you will understand.


me 2 and I was always conscious of too loud music too. I as a music lover always went for clarity not volume


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 6, 2022)

boo said:


> don't ask for help gray, you live in a sanctuary state and your governor promotes this kind of love and sharing...
> 
> this biitch needs an hour with a few well seasoned white men...


Sadly that wasn't so when I moved here in 1965 and made it my home.  You can imagine how disappointing it is from my perspective to always lose when I vote, but I guarantee our Gov Brown won't be serving another term.


oldfogey8 said:


> Sorry. I am sure they are nearby here too. Over 1,000,000 in the last 18 months…


They are all over, just more where the climate is mild and welfare is good.


joeb631a said:


> me 2 and I was always conscious of too loud music too. I as a music lover always went for clarity not volume


I always have gone for clarity vis a vis volume and don't suffer from Tinnitus, but have experienced hearing loss from loud high frequency industrial environments.

I can focus on my hearing and start my ears ringing anytime however and inferred that everyone could.  Can anyone else sit quietly and hear ringing when they listen for it???    

Interestingly in some meditations, listening to it is referred to as listening to the vibrational tone of the universe, in the belief that the reason we don't hear it normally, is that we have learned to tune it out and ignore it.

Since we can seemingly turn the sound on and off at will and avoiding thinking about elephants will without fail bring our attention to elephants, having Tinnitus draw your attention to the ringing, ostensibly makes it doubly hard to ameliorate the problem.

Insidious because all it can take to start hearing the ringing is to check to see if our ears are ringing.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Aug 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> me 2 and I was always conscious of too loud music too. I as a music lover always went for clarity not volume


Likewise with hearing aids for the last 5 years


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> Ok ness bout time for you to come back, hope your feeling better. Where's subgirl at today?


I’m here, yes I was wondering how Ness was feeling too


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2022)

This is the result of loud music, drag racing and the United States Army.






I wish there was a way I could go back 50 years and slap myself. These puppies were $4,000 with the help of Medicare.  My first pair was $6,000.  My hearing started to fade in my 40's and now WHAT is the most common word in my vocabulary.


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Likewise with hearing aids for the last 5 years


My wife says I have selective hearing.


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2022)

Loud music, racecars, motorcycles, engineroom in the navy but the worst is growing up in a machine shop and I still play in there every now and then.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> My wife says I have selective hearing.


My hubby has that too


----------



## boo (Aug 6, 2022)

what, I can't hear you...


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2022)

What really sucks is my word recognition.   Even though I can hear the sound is muffled.  I have leaned to read lips and have gotten pretty good at it.  So, instead of what I say...."look at me and say that again".  I have learned to live with it....even the ringing in my ears.  What are you gonna do.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 6, 2022)

When Grayfox says I hear what I want to hear, I always answer, "Thank you sweetheart, I would love a beer!"


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 6, 2022)

pute said:


> What really sucks is my word recognition.   Even though I can hear the sound is muffled.  I have leaned to read lips and have gotten pretty good at it.  So, instead of what I say...."look at me and say that again".  I have learned to live with it....even the ringing in my ears.  What are you gonna do.


Boy oh boy ,you could say that again ....


----------



## Bubba (Aug 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll tell ya a little story about that piece, but you'll swear I'm a liar.
> 
> I knew a couple of chuckleheads that I'd met 40+ years ago. Best friends. Drank together, smoked buds together, and chased tail together.
> They stopped past Super City in Flint to check out guns. One wound up buying the .22 LR version, while his buddy bought the mag.
> ...


Definitely common sense.  But....when that young I felt like super man and common sense was in very short supply.

Bubba


----------



## Africanna (Aug 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> My wife says I have selective hearing.


Aren't they always right?


----------



## Africanna (Aug 6, 2022)

pute said:


> This is the result of loud music, drag racing and the United States Army.
> 
> View attachment 305269
> 
> ...


Yea, prices are silly. My medical aid only allows me a new one every 2 years


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2022)

I am on my second pair.  First pair only lasted until the Warranty ran out.   At this rate and if I live to reach 90 I will have around $50,000 invested in hearing aids.......


----------



## kevinn (Aug 6, 2022)

pute said:


> What really sucks is my word recognition.   Even though I can hear the sound is muffled.  I have leaned to read lips and have gotten pretty good at it.  So, instead of what I say...."look at me and say that again".  I have learned to live with it....even the ringing in my ears.  What are you gonna do.


My wife says I need a hearing aid.  She doesn't like it when I say if you would just quit mumbling or yelling from the other room


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 6, 2022)

Grayfox is actually the one with the worst hearing between us, and it is from loud music.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2022)

This guy has balls of steel.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This guy has balls of steel.



So would they be Ball *Bear*ings.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 7, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> View attachment 305352


Simply awesome.  What have you got going there?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2022)

Good morning all you Cool Cats

afgooey x blockhead on the counter with chocolate donuts and Guatemalan dark roast coffee

oh yeah , it is Sunday ! Sunday! Sunday!


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2022)

Here is another one with steel balls:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This guy has balls of steel.



Nah. He is just a dummy. Like me. I have chased a bear out of my yard a couple of times this year. That was before I read that black bears attack people too. Now I do it at a distance with a BB gun…


----------



## giggy (Aug 7, 2022)

morning everybody. we had badgers on the ranch, they would attack the jeep as we drove by. boogers are mean. should watch one go after a rattlesnake.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2022)

The steel balls remark brought me back to High School in1957.  Our teacher was going to demonstrate gravitic attraction:

The ceiling was very tall, with a pair of wires suspended from it.  The experiment was to show how two steel balls hooked onto the bottoms of the wires would be attracted to each other.  You could see this because the wires would bow inward.

He's looking around under the cabinet and said:

"Who's got the steel balls?"

One of the kids said:  "Superman!"

The whole class erupted.  Including the teacher.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Simply awesome.  What have you got going there?


A random weed in my yard looks like an Invasive species thinking I should cull it and save the neighbors lawns from getting them   

 Bag seed after retracing where it came from I believe they are Ice cream cake auto's for sure.

Trics are showing Amber  (pushing the 10 more days to 20 more days here for the show )
I just top coated them and they have been water only going on 2 weeks now. My buddy made the top dressing he swears by it so will see  because they are tapped out of nutes in their pots for sure   

Popped seeds mid may I didn't keep much info they were going outdoors had the been photo periods the pain and suffering of bag seeds


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

Good morning old farts. Let’s hear from Ness today. You feeling better girl?  Everyday heat index over 100 saved giving nutes to my plants till the sun went down yesterday. Well that never happened so I guess I better get out there before my deck is to hot to stand on again and get that done. My new light arrived so I’ll be unpackaging it today (maybe if nothing else comes up ro do) and taking pictures for the spider farmer test page. Hope everyone stays cool. Puff puff pass.
chocolate donuts would be good big. Wish I had some…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning old farts. Let’s hear from Ness today. You feeling better girl?  Everyday heat index over 100 saved giving nutes to my plants till the sun went down yesterday. Well that never happened so I guess I better get out there before my deck is to hot to stand on again and get that done. My new light arrived so I’ll be unpackaging it today (maybe if nothing else comes up ro do) and taking pictures for the spider farmer test page. Hope everyone stays cool. Puff puff pass.
> chocolate donuts would be good big. Wish I had some…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> A random weed in my yard looks like an Invasive species thinking I should cull it and save the neighbors lawns from getting them
> 
> Bag seed after retracing where it came from I believe they are Ice cream cake auto's for sure.
> 
> ...





we love those mystery plants

we have a jar of seeds with a big ? on it from buds we have smoked but we’re mislabeled 

I give away lots of Mystery Seeds


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we love those mystery plants
> 
> we have a jar of seeds with a big ? on it from buds we have smoked but we’re mislabeled
> 
> I give away lots of Mystery Seeds



Gotta go bring them more coffee and donuts    brb


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> View attachment 305361
> View attachment 305362








she is definitely a looker

what is the fragrance like , fruity , fuely , piney , peppery , earthy dank ness , rotten meat , bologna , burnt rubber , cat piss , or lemons?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> she is definitely a looker
> 
> what is the fragrance like , fruity , fuely , piney , peppery , earthy dank ness , rotten meat , bologna , burnt rubber , cat piss , or lemons?


There are so many    ahh I'll get back to u with a few thoughts on that in a bit but off my head I want to say fruity fuel ️


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 305360


Thank you but it’s not helping much…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank you but it’s not helping much…



hopefully there is a 7-11 close by 


ok Folks , the sun is up,and I’m late I’m late for a very important date no time to say hello goodbye I’m late I’m late!



off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> she is definitely a looker
> 
> what is the fragrance like , fruity , fuely , piney , peppery , earthy dank ness , rotten meat , bologna , burnt rubber , cat piss , or lemons?


Funny you should say cat piss. My drying rack has always smelled a little crazy maybe even cat piss-ish. Now that we have the new puppy, I had to move the cat box for a while to my spare shower AKA (drying room). Just so happens that I have a plant drying in there now with that crazy smell bit now even tho I clean the box every day wonder where the smell comes from


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 305363


I only wondered why they come back


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank you but it’s not helping much…



This stuff will change your life...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> This stuff will change your life...
> View attachment 305365


Sounds like it’s your job to clean the cat box. I don’t know about that never have to scrape or scrub the box. They dont know my stoned cat Louie


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2022)

No cats around here. My dog would kill them. He doesn't play well with others.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sounds like it’s your job to clean the cat box. I don’t know about that never have to scrape or scrub the box. They dont know my stoned cat Louie


I find if I don't like some thing the best way to not be annoyed by it is to do it myself saves me from the frustration of micro managing for more important dramas... guilty as charged tho normally


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No cats around here. My dog would kill them. He doesn't play well with others.


Neither do my 40lb racoons but I keep them on the outside of the  
Ever seen a cat trained not to go outside a open


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2022)

Smart cat. I've seen coon dogs get their ass kicked by coon's. They are like a badger.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Smart cat. I've seen coon dogs get their ass kicked by coon's. They are like a badger.


I feed mine raw steaks nightly they are gardening gaurd coons I'm breeding    just glad the SkunkS are not as big


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Rain coming later.  I hope we get a toad strangler.  Been another dry summer.....did I mention hot as well.  Today will be a welcome break.

I lost a cat to a coyote once and any cat I have from now on will never see the great outdoors.  I have a 4,000 sq ft house and that is plenty of room for them to do all sorts of neferious activities.

Daughter and SIL are coming over for dinner.  Gotta cut the grass and spray down the deck and do some work in the grow.  

But first...coffee.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2022)

One review warns of health risk to cat due to teflon.  If this is true, I will stay away from it.  Dupont poisoned us for years and years with teflon, now they want our pets to suffer?  Dont know if its true, but sounds dangerous if it is.  If you are over 20 or 30 your are likely full of teflon.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Rain coming later.  I hope we get a toad strangler.  Been another dry summer.....did I mention hot as well.  Today will be a welcome break.
> 
> I lost a cat to a coyote once and any cat I have from now on will never see the great outdoors.  I have a 4,000 sq ft house and that is plenty of room for them to do all sorts of neferious activities.
> 
> ...


Same here, run of all three floors 

bubba


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> One review warns of health risk to cat due to teflon.  If this is true, I will stay away from it.  Dupont poisoned us for years and years with teflon, now they want our pets to suffer?  Dont know if its true, but sounds dangerous if it is.  If you are over 20 or 30 your are likely full of teflon.
> 
> Bubba


That goes both ways tho it made me bullet proof from exposure I guess seeing what I've survived for gun shot wounds


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Smart cat. I've seen coon dogs get their ass kicked by coon's. They are like a badger.


In the wild it is even worse.  A raccoon will jump in any nearby water.  If a dog pursues, the raccoon will drown him.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2022)

Today, we commemorate the creation of the Purple Heart Medal in 1782 and honor those who received the medal, many of which were wounded or killed in combat. We should always remember and thank them for their ultimate sacrifice.


.






.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> That goes both ways tho it made me bullet proof from exposure I guess seeing what I've survived for gun shot wounds


And dirt just slides off me.  Haven't had to take a bath in forty years.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2022)

patwi said:


> Today, we commemorate the creation of the Purple Heart Medal in 1782 and honor those who received the medal, many of which were wounded or killed in combat. We should always remember and thank them for their ultimate sacrifice.


My step-father got shot in WWI.  He was a bugler. He said he was scratching a cootie when some Heinie sharpshooter nailed him in the elbow.  Purple Hearts were NOT issued to wounded sojers in that war until 1932.  They got wound stripes instead, and a certificate showing a dinged sojer kneeling before Liberty.
Here it is:




He also got gassed; he was getting shot at, and had to jump in a shell crater.  The gas was heavier than air, and collected in the bottoms of shell craters.  So by jumping in, he inhaled gas.  That was two dings...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2022)

HAH! Late edit add:  Just like me, he got robbed in the GI hospital while unconscious.

I lost a month's pay in cash.  He lost all his souvenirs (German Officer's helmet with spike, Broom handled Mauser, etc.)


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 7, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> Neither do my 40lb racoons but I keep them on the outside of the
> Ever seen a cat trained not to go outside a open
> View attachment 305366


Our cats immediately go to anything new and unique, like an open door, but we keep them indoor cats except for their walled catio courtyard.


pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Rain coming later.  I hope we get a toad strangler.  Been another dry summer.....did I mention hot as well.  Today will be a welcome break.
> 
> I lost a cat to a coyote once and any cat I have from now on will never see the great outdoors.  I have a 4,000 sq ft house and that is plenty of room for them to do all sorts of neferious activities.
> 
> ...


Average life of an outdoor cat in our area is less than two years because of the racoons and coyotes.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Our cats immediately go to anything new and unique, like an open door, but we keep them indoor cats except for their walled catio courtyard.
> 
> Average life of an outdoor cat in our area is less than two years because of the racoons and coyotes.


I have 4 cats(4 too many sometimes). 2 are indoor, 1 gets to go out for brief periods(until he starts to hunt my bird feeders, and 1 who goes out then disappears from the yard for hours. They all are indoors by dusk. We have raccoons, coyotes and fisher cats(supposedly bobcats too) that cull the cats that stay outside at night. One cat though has been around the better part of a decade that is outside all the time. He is a smart old bugger. He even hunts my feeders at night(I see him on my trail cam) along with the above mentioned predators…


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> In the wild it is even worse.  A raccoon will jump in any nearby water.  If a dog pursues, the raccoon will drown him.


Yup, a coon will dround a dog in the water most every time.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2022)

Might want to read on the history of dupont and teflon.  They never admitted it then, likely are not now.  Wonder what a test would show. Trust them if you want, I don't.

a little info on c15-c30 hydrotreated alkanes: see warnings:










						Substance Information - ECHA
					






					echa.europa.eu
				




While this is a different product, it contains c15-c30 hydrotreated alkanes, see what is added to these lubricants a few down? PTFE.  teflon.  I dont trust them, its not listed on the box in the litter product.....I find most highly convience pet products need a little digging.




			https://www.spartanchemical.com/sds/downloads/AGHS/EN/6730.pdf#:~:text=Hazards%20Not%20Otherwise%20Classified%3A%20Other%20Information%3A%20Not%20Applicable,of%20children.%20Contains%20petroleum%20distillates.%20Possible%20aspiration%20hazard.
		

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2022)

I wonder if C15-30 is like the "c" molecule sizes greywolf talks about being separated by freezing temps in the making of Q-wet?  If so, I just got a tiny chem lesson! Dont know if the "C" stuff here is similar or something completely different. In QWET, it refers to molecule size I believe, somehow the lowering of the temps to 0 or below with dry ice prevents the larger molecules from passing the filter, the larger ones being what you want to avoid to get honey colored product.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have 4 cats(4 too many sometimes). 2 are indoor, 1 gets to go out for brief periods(until he starts to hunt my bird feeders, and 1 who goes out then disappears from the yard for hours. They all are indoors by dusk. We have raccoons, coyotes and fisher cats(supposedly bobcats too) that cull the cats that stay outside at night. One cat though has been around the better part of a decade that is outside all the time. He is a smart old bugger. He even hunts my feeders at night(I see him on my trail cam) along with the above mentioned predators…


Our next door neighbor's have a very nice friendly cat that spends her days outdoors and nights indoors, who has so far escaped the heavy traffic on one of the nearby streets, as well as the predators, and is probably five or six years old.  She patrols the sidewalk in front of her house and greets strangers that walk by.  She is gone in a flash when Miss Layla lunges on the leash.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Yup, a coon will dround a dog in the water most every time.


They can leave a dog pretty bloody on the ground, ripping out their stomachs or playing "hat" while biting and scratching the dogs eyes and ears. 

A family of racoons chewed up my SIL's doodle so bad that she had to put it down.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I wonder if C15-30 is like the "c" molecule sizes greywolf talks about being separated by freezing temps in the making of Q-wet?  If so, I just got a tiny chem lesson! Dont know if the "C" stuff here is similar or something completely different. In QWET, it refers to molecule size I believe, somehow the lowering of the temps to 0 or below with dry ice prevents the larger molecules from passing the filter, the larger ones being what you want to avoid to get honey colored product.


The C stands for Carbon and so a C-15 Alkane has 15 carbon molecules. 

Carbon maintains 4 bonds, so all simple Alkanes are carbon atoms lined up in a row, with the other bond sites hydrogen atoms.  They therefore have twice as many hydrogen as carbon atoms, plus the 2 on the ends of the chain, or C X 2 + 2= H.

Simple Alkanes are like methane, ethane, propane, butane, pentane, hexane, heptane, octane, etc, et al.

The C-15 through C-55 Terpene and Terpenoid molecules that I discuss in extraction are not Alkanes, but Alkenes.

They are not a string of carbons surrounded by hydrogen, but the carbon atoms are arranged in aromatic rings, with the other bond sites filled by hydrogen and in Terpenoids, other atoms like oxygen, or nitrogen.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2022)

Thank you for the explanation.  And that is the chem lesson for today boys!  I need a bunch of cracked corn, going to see if I can track some down.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2022)

Hmmmmm. Petco of all places.  Still had to order. "Hundred lbs of yeast and some copper line..."

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> Neither do my 40lb racoons but I keep them on the outside of the
> Ever seen a cat trained not to go outside a open
> View attachment 305366



my cat would leave for sure.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2022)

Coons ?     .They are only good for Disney family nature flicks .. they really are good for nothing but creating destruction .





.






.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## boo (Aug 7, 2022)

my K-9 before I got dutch was rainman...he ate anything that walked...one night he and a bobcat got into it, cat gave my big boy a cat hat for a few fleeting seconds...once rainman opened up the cats belly it was all over but the the grinding of his teeth against the asphalt lives in my memory like it was yesterday...what a freaking mess, blood everywhere...that dog knew no fear


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Our cats immediately go to anything new and unique, like an open door, but we keep them indoor cats except for their walled catio courtyard.
> 
> Average life of an outdoor cat in our area is less than two years because of the racoons and coyotes.


Fuzzy Britches had his own, unnoticeable cat door (behind an easy chair).  He could go out to the patio, and either laze on the spa cover, or roam around looking for lizards.

But he never went outside.  Floriduh supplies all animobiles down here with fleas.  Lotsa.  An outdoor cat will most ricky-tick bring them into the house.  Then you have the two-times application of Borax to all the rugs.  Second time to get the eggs that were laid prior to the first application.

Clearly, BTDT.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2022)

patwi said:


> Coons ? .They are only good for Disney family nature flicks .. they really are good for nothing but creating destruction .


Lemme see if I can sway you a tab, Brother Patwi...

Racketycoons eat rats.  Oh yezzah.  I put food out every fargin day for the daytime wildies.  Often there is leftover nummies laying around when it gets dark (especially in the winter months when it gets dark early).

I do not have a rat problem.  I have a resident Absolute Unit of a raccoon.  He stays fat keeping nighttime wildies to the odd stray cat, aaannd:

The resident possum family that lives under my outbuilding.

"Yes, possums eat rats. In fact, not just rats -- they are found to feed on most of the rodents that cause problems to humans. Possums mainly catch and eat rats, roof rats, and mice apart from preying on other rodents. The dietary pattern of a possum makes it a highly beneficial species for humans."

As luck would have it, Absolute Unit and the possums get along fine.  Double plus.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Lemme see if I can sway you a tab, Brother Patwi...
> 
> Racketycoons eat rats.  Oh yezzah.  I put food out every fargin day for the daytime wildies.  Often there is leftover nummies laying around when it gets dark (especially in the winter months when it gets dark early).
> 
> ...


I have seen the raccoons in my yard pestering a possum. I had to go out one night to break up a scuffle. Possums like ticks. The enemy of my enemy is my friend.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 7, 2022)

Another nice thing about possums... they are why we now have anti-venin for snakebite.  TINS.


oldfogey8 said:


> I have seen the raccoons in my yard pestering a possum. I had to go out one night to break up a scuffle. Possums like ticks. The enemy of my enemy is my friend.


Makes sense:  The possum fambly outnumbers tubby.  So while they don't hang out and shoot the breeze together, they don't pay much attention to each other either.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 305399


My favorite saying I wish said first ! " Get 5 guys drunk they start a fight ,get 5 guys stoned ,they start a band "


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Another nice thing about possums... they are why we now have anti-venin for snakebite.  TINS.
> 
> Makes sense:  The possum fambly outnumbers tubby.  So while they don't hang out and shoot the breeze together, they don't pay much attention to each other either.


I have seen them peacefully coexist too but I think the raccoons get bored. They stole a suet cage on me last night. Probably will find it out in the woods at some point…


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 7, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 305399


Marijuana, the drug so safe that some take just for the side effects...........................................


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Fuzzy Britches had his own, unnoticeable cat door (behind an easy chair).  He could go out to the patio, and either laze on the spa cover, or roam around looking for lizards.
> 
> But he never went outside.  Floriduh supplies all animobiles down here with fleas.  Lotsa.  An outdoor cat will most ricky-tick bring them into the house.  Then you have the two-times application of Borax to all the rugs.  Second time to get the eggs that were laid prior to the first application.
> 
> Clearly, BTDT.


I hate fleas. Trying to get rid of them now.


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2022)

In the morning.


----------



## giggy (Aug 8, 2022)

Morning everybody time to start the work week, so get your lazy out of bed.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 8, 2022)

ISO coffee and September


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2022)

patwi said:


> I looked inside your hurricane preparedness freezer Walt ..
> View attachment 304894


Dangit.  I tole the Scottish Witch I wanted lady fingers!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 8, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody time to start the work week, so get your lazy out of bed.


Work?  As in labor for another?  

Blasphemy.

What day is today, anyway?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Work?  As in labor for another?
> 
> Blasphemy.
> 
> What day is today, anyway?


I'm with you! It ends in a Y is usually my best guess


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Work?  As in labor for another?
> 
> Blasphemy.
> 
> What day is today, anyway?


Every days a holiday and every night is Saturday nite


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Every days a holiday and every night is Saturday nite


Hear, hear!  As has been stated, so shall it be!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Marijuana, the drug so safe that some take just for the side effects...........................................





we are suffering from the side effects now……happy , hungry , and sleepy


Unca Walt said:


> Work?  As in labor for another?
> 
> Blasphemy.
> 
> What day is today, anyway?





exactly


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hear, hear!  As has been stated, so shall it be!!





all in favor say aye!


and the ayes have it!


----------



## Africanna (Aug 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Every days a holiday and every night is Saturday nite


Some have it all


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2022)

I work harder now than I did when I was on a payroll.  But I do it myself now. 

Purdy plant NE.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 8, 2022)

Who Can It Be Now


----------



## Africanna (Aug 8, 2022)

pute said:


> I work harder now than I did when I was on a payroll.  But I do it myself now.
> 
> Purdy plant NE.


Heard that a few times.  Many retirees say they are so busy that they don't know where they found the time to work


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 8, 2022)

Finally watched Ghost Buster for the 1st time


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Aug 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> So would they be Ball *Bear*ings.


Grizzly mace… I don’t walk in our preserves anymore without it… hope I never have to use it.
(All my neighbors cats kept coming over and peeing underneath my box windows above my Mulch, And no I didn’t Mace them, but got it quite close to them and they didn’t like that… then I spray the top of the mulch once every couple of weeks and guess what no more cat urine spray smell


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2022)

Good walk, cool morning.  Maintenance done in the grow.  Now I get to cut the grass and work in the veggie garden.  



Africanna said:


> Heard that a few times.  Many retirees say they are so busy that they don't know where they found the time to work


Problem is I used to have people to do this for me.  Once I quit the work force I look around and there is nobody but me to do this.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)

2 horsepower fishing float for sale ..


.


.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)

"Superintendent Haney of International Harvester Company (left), Senator Beebe, Professor Holden, and J.W. Parmley stand in a hemp field sown on May 19, 1917." Ipswitch, South Dakota - August 8, 1917


.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)

This is my vision of Mrs. Marijuana Passion .. it's all in love.

.


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2022)

out


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 9, 2022)

pute said:


> out


In


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2022)

Morning ne and the rest. Didn't want to get up but I'm always like that.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 305580


LOL
Better watch out Hops


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 9, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2022)

I would be the dead man, if I didn't look I'd be dead in another way. Always told the wife I can look but I can't touch, so I'm ok as long as I don't stare.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2022)

Morning.  Wake up everybody.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  Wake up everybody.




no


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 305583


I get up before sunrise but never get to enjoy actually seeing it from my porch. Your view of it is amazing


----------



## boo (Aug 9, 2022)

what sunrise...morning folks...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 9, 2022)

Meet my new Swedish white rock girl....


----------



## boo (Aug 9, 2022)

lucky me, I got renewed with my homeowners insurance here in florida, getting to be crazy just to keep what you have...I pay 6K for insurance for the homestead, a little more annually for taxes...how is it that I "own" my home but have to pay to stay in it...fall behind on taxes and they keep it...at least I'm doing better than brittany griner...what a cockroach, let her rot...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> LOL
> Better watch out HopsView attachment 305592


Funny fker.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 9, 2022)

giggy said:


> I would be the dead man, if I didn't look I'd be dead in another way. Always told the wife I can look but I can't touch, so I'm ok as long as I don't stare.


It's okay to look at the menu, as long as you eat at home


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2022)

Thought this was gonna be an easy day. Hotter than he-ll and I just spent the last hour harvesting.  We are so behind on harvesting......picked as much as I could.   Farg it....let it rot on the vine......Mrs pute will never let that happen.  Still no maters....

Today's harvest.....still 5 times that ready to pick TODAY....


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2022)

Oh, did I say I have had enough veggies.....gonna go out to dinner tonight and there will be no veggies on my plate.  I do appreciate the garden and how good a plate full of veggies is every day but by the end of summer I am vegged out.  

Fiber, I shi-t like a pigeon and couldn't gain weight if I tried.  Fruit for breakfast and veggies for dinner......day after day.


----------



## kevinn (Aug 9, 2022)

How come no tomatoes ?  I bet that I am 2/3 the way thru.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I hate fleas. Trying to get rid of them now.


Foolproof method. Go to vet office. They will sell you ( or go to bugspray com) and purchase a fairly expensive bottle of flea spray. No ot much knock down power, but  it acts to sterilize fleas and eggs. Spray all the hot spots, carpet etc. Two weeks later, repeat. (Fleas life is about 2 weeks) fleas are gone.

I did this to a friend's house that the second you stepped on carpet they were jumping on you. All gone.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Aug 9, 2022)

I shot all the tree rats and coons that used to come in the yard .. I could see them scratching from my cameras 

no fleas now


----------



## Bubba (Aug 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Dangit.  I tole the Scottish Witch I wanted lady fingers!


Make Tiramisu!!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

Thanks Bubba. We are working on the cycle right now. Finally got them down to where we don’t see them but still doing Dailey spray of carpet and washing bedding and vacuuming daily. They are a bastard to get rid of. We don’t get them to often but getting rid of them takes a couple of weeks. I have two dogs (one is a new puppy 10 weeks old so you have to treat her different) and two cats which are combed for fleas daily. And sprayed too. My other dog I was able to give a flea pill to. They last about 30 days and I’m glad I don’t have to buy them as they are 40 bucks a pill. They are great tho. The fleas bite her and die. I think this actually helps them in my house too.


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2022)

kevinn said:


> How come no tomatoes ?  I bet that I am 2/3 the way thru.


Probably has a lot to with where we are from.  If I remember right you are on the East Coast.  I am at 6,000 ft in Colo.  I couldn't put them outside until June.  Short growing season here.  Plus I grow nothing but Heirlooms and the ones that ripen in 70 days or more.  When I grow Early Girls I start getting red maters in late July but I don't like early girls....only good in salad and sandwiches.  

Cherokee Purple's take 70 to 80 days to ripen here.....so I wait. Hoping to start getting some next week.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

patwi said:


> I shot all the tree rats and coons that used to come in the yard .. I could see them scratching from my cameras
> 
> no fleas now


My puppy is low to the ground. We walk to the park and let them run twice a day. I think she picks them up there. She’s only 10 weeks old so you can’t use the strong spray on her. I’ve been giving her a shampoo with apple cider vinegar and using a warm cloth with lavender and peppermint oil and wiping her down with it after her walks. It seems to be helping.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 9, 2022)

giggy said:


> I would be the dead man, if I didn't look I'd be dead in another way. Always told the wife I can look but I can't touch, so I'm ok as long as I don't stare.


We made a deal 62 years ago:  I can look all I want.  The rest need not be said.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Oh, did I say I have had enough veggies.....gonna go out to dinner tonight and there will be no veggies on my plate.  I do appreciate the garden and how good a plate full of veggies is every day but by the end of summer I am vegged out.
> 
> Fiber, I shi-t like a pigeon and couldn't gain weight if I tried.  Fruit for breakfast and veggies for dinner......day after day.


If you lived around me for a month, I could turn you into the Goodyear blimp.


SubmarineGirl said:


> My puppy is low to the ground. We walk to the park and let them run twice a day. I think she picks them up there. She’s only 10 weeks old so you can’t use the strong spray on her. I’ve been giving her a shampoo with apple cider vinegar and using a warm cloth with lavender and peppermint oil and wiping her down with it after her walks. It seems to be helping.


Best thing (vet recommended) is a bath in any dishwashing liquid that says lemon in the name. Lemon juice works like you wouldn't believe, but ya really gotta keep it away from their eyes.
Ya start around their eyes, head for the ears, and chase the bastards all the way to their tail. Take a nit comb and comb out the dead ones. Do it once a week for two or three weeks and the fleas are gone.
I had a friend that's house was flat out infested. Went to the pet store and bought a big bail of cedar chips. You can put 'em in socks and toss 'em under furniture, or you can make a heck of a mess and just toss 'em like yer planting grass seed. Kills 'em quick and no harmful chemicals.


----------



## stain (Aug 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks Bubba. We are working on the cycle right now. Finally got them down to where we don’t see them but still doing Dailey spray of carpet and washing bedding and vacuuming daily. They are a bastard to get rid of. We don’t get them to often but getting rid of them takes a couple of weeks. I have two dogs (one is a new puppy 10 weeks old so you have to treat her different) and two cats which are combed for fleas daily. And sprayed too. My other dog I was able to give a flea pill to. They last about 30 days and I’m glad I don’t have to buy them as they are 40 bucks a pill. They are great tho. The fleas bite her and die. I think this actually helps them in my house too.


Fleas are heat seekers. They see in the inferred spectrum. A shore fire way to trap them is. Put a 40 w or lower bulb (refrigerator bulb is best)  (want low heat they know not to jump into a fire) clamp light over a dish/tray of soapy water. (a few inches above the tray facing down.) tray must be bigger than the lights shield. The fleas aim for the lamps warm shade, bounce off (no hair to catch onto) Fall in the soapy water and drown. Simple, nontoxic way to kill them in a house. 

On a side note, 2 weeks is a long as I can go without burning one.... puffpuffpass


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

stain said:


> Fleas are heat seekers. They see in the inferred spectrum. A shore fire way to trap them is. Put a 40 w or lower bulb (refrigerator bulb is best)  (want low heat they know not to jump into a fire) clamp light over a dish/tray of soapy water. (a few inches above the tray facing down.) tray must be bigger than the lights shield. The fleas aim for the lamps warm shade, bounce off (no hair to catch onto) Fall in the soapy water and drown. Simple, nontoxic way to kill them in a house.
> 
> On a side note, 2 weeks is a long as I can go without burning one.... puffpuffpass
> 
> View attachment 305635


Maybe will try this as a test to see how many are still around. I think I remember doing this years ago. On your side note, two weeks is a long time to go without burning one. Puff puff pass back atcha 🥹


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2022)

I will join you. Ahhhh....love the first buzz of the day.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

I know your buzz will be extra nice stain


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 9, 2022)

puff puff pass


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2022)

WAKE UP!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

pute said:


> WAKE UP!


Did you eat your plate of meat Yet?


----------



## boo (Aug 9, 2022)

all meat and no veggies makes for a difficult time on the throne early in the morning...especially when you get older...I fortunately missed that bullet in life...


----------



## boo (Aug 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Foolproof method. Go to vet office. They will sell you ( or go to bugspray com) and purchase a fairly expensive bottle of flea spray. No ot much knock down power, but  it acts to sterilize fleas and eggs. Spray all the hot spots, carpet etc. Two weeks later, repeat. (Fleas life is about 2 weeks) fleas are gone.
> 
> I did this to a friend's house that the second you stepped on carpet they were jumping on you. All gone.
> 
> Bubba


I've had 12 GSD's in my life and not a one ever had fleas...the while one had severe allergies and ear infections 24/7 but not a flea...you'd think living in the boonies I'd have them and tick issues...nada...


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you eat your plate of meat Yet?


I am ashamed of myself.   Veggie pizza with chicken and a bottle of Pinot Noir.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

pute said:


> I am ashamed of myself.   Veggie pizza with chicken and a bottle of Pinot Noir.


Haha. Well you should be ok in the morning then. I love veggie pizza


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 9, 2022)

smoking some Ogers and watching the sunset


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> smoking some Ogers and watching the sunset
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305654


Just as pretty as this morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just as pretty as this morning







sometimes it is difficult to tell them apart


----------



## stain (Aug 9, 2022)

Praying for rain before I go to bed... The storms have been raining around us all day.  C mon rain...it's our turn..


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2022)

Nothing but a hot night here.  Good night.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2022)

very nice big


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2022)

Morning everybody happy hump day. I wanta go back to bed, yall have a good morning.  Still nothing from ness?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2022)

We had this stuff fall out of the sky yesterday for a whole 5 fking minutes. Not sure what it was but the ground got a little wet. Anybody know what that could have been?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I've had 12 GSD's in my life and not a one ever had fleas...the while one had severe allergies and ear infections 24/7 but not a flea...you'd think living in the boonies I'd have them and tick issues...nada...


Just like Starkey would say while holding two-steps and you warned him he could get bitten:

"They wouldn't dare." <-- Goes for German Sheps.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2022)

Oh, Lordy... I gotta share this.  Some distant cousin thought he'd found something about the Sneakydicker Fambly that I didn't know.

He sent me this link.
Edward W. Snedeker - Wikipedia

He is the reason I did _not_ join the Mahreen Coah.  He was the fargin Commandant of the fargin Mahreen Coah.

Oh, deah... A super short, but fun story about me and Unca Ed:

My ten-years older brother was getting married (again!).  He was getting married in romantic Lost Wages. Jeez. Anyway he really wanted me to come to the wedding.

My commanding ossifer was a corpulent Major Daye. When I applied for a few days of my accrued leave, his curt answer was: “No.”

*Me, wistfully:* “My uncle will be really unhappy, he told me we should get together at the wedding.”

*Maj. Daye:* “Who’s your uncle?”

*Me, casually:* “Oh. He’s Lieutenant General Edward Walter Snedeker… I am named after him.”

I think the good major peed himself a little. IIRC, he helped me pack.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sometimes it is difficult to tell them apart


One you look at before smoking some Ogers and the other after smoking some


----------



## Africanna (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sometimes it is difficult to tell them apart
> 
> 
> View attachment 305655
> ...


Yes it is


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Nice morning.


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2022)

First thing today my security system was down.....spent the last 40 minutes rebooting the damn thing.  Finally got it back on.  Seems like I am fighting some kind electrical bug in my computer, phone or tablet....and now the security.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

pute said:


> First thing today my security system was down.....spent the last 40 minutes rebooting the damn thing.  Finally got it back on.  Seems like I am fighting some kind electrical bug in my computer, phone or tablet....and now the security.


Maybe they are watching you. I think they are watching all of us.


----------



## stain (Aug 10, 2022)

THEY gave up on watching me. They got bored shirtless and was sick of AJ being streamed 24/7 Bwahahaha.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

y’all remember these? Anyone still have or use one? They still sell them. I remember they were the jam


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2022)

I have never seen one of those.  Guess I need to get out more.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 305741
> 
> y’all remember these? Anyone still have or use one? They still sell them. I remember they were the jam




We used ones similar at indoor concerts way back, James Gang on a st university   .. I never owned one but used 'em


----------



## boo (Aug 10, 2022)

I loved my powerhitter, got it somewhere but darned if I know where it is...


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2022)

I thought I had seen it all.  Learn something new every day.  How do you fill it with smoke?


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2022)

pute, you roll a big tight fatty joint and put it in a holder inside and light it then screw or snap the bottle cover over it ... air check flaps or valves let air in with no smoke escaping


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 10, 2022)

You unscrew the top, stick a lit joint into it, screw it back on, and squeeze away.

Oops! Ya beat me to it, Patwi.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2022)

we roll together brother

pass it to the right please .. at one concert I hit these things 30 times and never touch one of them twice .. pass to the right please


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I thought I had seen it all.  Learn something new every day.  How do you fill it with smoke?


Yo light a joint and stick it in the top and close it. Put your finger over the hole squeeze and get the most perfect shotgun ever. I loved mine. I want another one now Just for old time sake

haha im stoned just saw everyone answered you. We should get one and pass it around. Puff puff pass


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2022)

patwi said:


> pute, you roll a big tight fatty joint and put it in a holder inside and light it then screw or snap the bottle cover over it ... air check flaps or valves let air in with no smoke escaping


My memory sucks.  I don't think I can pay attention that long.

Just got back from taking Mrs Pute shopping.  Nothing fits, to expensive and ugly.....geez.....What a waste.  Then she was in the  changing room for 20 minutes.....do they serve tea in there?  

Need to go out in the veggie garden and harvest......ain't gonna happen....to fricken hot!!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

pute said:


> My memory sucks.  I don't think I can pay attention that long.
> 
> Just got back from taking Mrs Pute shopping.  Nothing fits, to expensive and ugly.....geez.....What a waste.  Then she was in the  changing room for 20 minutes.....do they serve tea in there?
> 
> Need to go out in the veggie garden and harvest......ain't gonna happen....to fricken hot!!!


Me last week shopping for a swim suit oh brother nothing fits to expensive to ugly I agree. Getting ready to keep the kids for a while at their house. They have a pool so I guess I gotta show them my cannonball


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 305741
> 
> y’all remember these? Anyone still have or use one? They still sell them. I remember they were the jam


Its technology like that that took down the Deathstar in Star Wars .......


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 305741
> 
> y’all remember these? Anyone still have or use one? They still sell them. I remember they were the jam


Ours were called bomb hitter and were red with either a cherry bomb or a stick of dynamite on it. When the plastic ketchup bottles first came out I would put a steel tube in the hole in the top and drill a hole in the side. What can I say, I'm a cheap bastard.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

giggy said:


> Ours were called bomb hitter and were red with either a cherry bomb or a stick of dynamite on it. When the plastic ketchup bottles first came out I would put a steel tube in the hole in the top and drill a hole in the side. What can I say, I'm a cheap bastard.


That’s an idea I have ketchup


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 305741
> 
> y’all remember these? Anyone still have or use one? They still sell them. I remember they were the jam


Now that I have learned it's just pute and Your Humble Obd't &tc that hadn't a clue... I am still somewhat in a state of non-comprehension.

Imprimus:  If you "_Put your finger over the hole squeeze and get the most perfect shotgun ever_", How can you get the smoke into you unless you have a hole in your fingle? Whatever would be the switching procedure that wouldn't just turn the thing into a visual Whoopie Cushion?

Secondus:  If you've got a lid fatty in there, how did it get lit _after_ being placed in there?

Tresus:  What stops the hot fatty from getting swallowed?

The resounding approval coming down from everywhere intrigues me.  Wonder why they are not made anymore...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2022)

WAIT!!  NOBODY TOLE ME THERE WUZ A HOLE IN THE SIDE!

I just did some exploring:  Apparently, they are still made.  And NOW I understand how they work, 'cause I watched a video.









						The PowerHitter Company-The Iconic Smoking Device from the 70s
					






					thepowerhitter.com
				




They cost $25.

I would jump at it -- but it looks to me like you would use an awful lot of weed (and _waste_ an awful lot of weed/smoke) using this really neato gadget.

So this is only for you rich plutocrats with the Scrooge McDuck Weed Bins.  (*sigh*)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Now that I have learned it's just pute and Your Humble Obd't &tc that hadn't a clue... I am still somewhat in a state of non-comprehension.
> 
> Imprimus:  If you "_Put your finger over the hole squeeze and get the most perfect shotgun ever_", How can you get the smoke into you unless you have a hole in your fingle? Whatever would be the switching procedure that wouldn't just turn the thing into a visual Whoopie Cushion?
> 
> ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


>



They are made, you can still buy them


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They are made, you can still buy them


Apparently, I wuz one minnit ahead of youse.

But the devastating problem obtains:  It requires essentially unlimited weed on hand. 

That blunt they lit in there?  That is a three-day supply.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

You wouldn’t have to smoke the whole thing just put it out. It’s perfect for you, no smoke in the room and you can Re inhale till you hearts content blowing it back in your bag


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> So this is only for you rich plutocrats with the Scrooge McDuck Weed Bins.  (*sigh*)




In the early 70s mex was $10,
.. columbian gold and panama red was $20-25 .. an ounce



.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> That is a three-day supply.




we just passed them to the right at concerts .. never to be seen again


----------



## boo (Aug 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Apparently, I wuz one minnit ahead of youse.
> 
> But the devastating problem obtains:  It requires essentially unlimited weed on hand.
> 
> That blunt they lit in there?  That is a three-day supply.


that isn't an issue walt, all ya gotta do is place an order and the rest happens as you sleep...I used to burn standard size joints in mine...


patwi said:


> In the early 70s mex was $10,
> .. columbian gold and panama red was $20-25 .. an ounce
> 
> 
> ...


that's how I paid my college tuition...


----------



## stain (Aug 10, 2022)

Just pull a 6 foot black rat snake out of the egg nest. Can't even get my hand around her mid section. A brute I tell ya. Funny its not aggressive at all. Pics in the morning.


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2022)

good night


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2022)

boo said:


> that isn't an issue walt, all ya gotta do is place an order and the rest happens as you sleep...I used to burn standard size joints in mine...


Like Raquel Welch, my cup runneth over.  Gratia plenum, amicus. 

I am gonna order one within the next ten minutes.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2022)

(Stopwatch clicks)  DONE!


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2022)

Oh, shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.  This thing requires those paper things.  Do they sell papers in smoke shops in Floriduh? <-- This ain't as dumb a question as it appears:  remember my peculiar position... I have no "get boned" card and they may not sell papers to me.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.  This thing requires those paper things.  Do they sell papers in smoke shops in Floriduh? <-- This ain't as dumb a question as it appears:  remember my peculiar position... I have no "get boned" card and they may not sell papers to me.


I'll bet amazon will............................


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I'll bet amazon will............................





Unca Walt said:


> Oh, shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.  This thing requires those paper things.  Do they sell papers in smoke shops in Floriduh? <-- This ain't as dumb a question as it appears:  remember my peculiar position... I have no "get boned" card and they may not sell papers to me.


Unca Walt. A ladies secret...  you can roll a joint in a tampon paper (the paper kind). you don’t have to have the cone papers but you can get them on Amazon they are used for smoking all kinds of things. The cones are very easy to get use to tho.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

Morning stoners.....well that is the subject at hand anyway.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning stoners.....well that is the subject at hand anyway.


Morning Pute


----------



## stain (Aug 11, 2022)

I guess sitting in a bucket overnight really pissed the snake off. It kept striking the camera. So, no pics.... Will say it was one of the biggest ones I've ever seen. Been relocated on the other side of town.

Pics of pot from the past instead.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

Morning SubG


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

@stain....no pics it didn't happen...ha ha.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 11, 2022)

pute said:


> @stain....no pics it didn't happen...ha ha.


I know, a snake striking  the camera would have been a good pic,


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

What snake. I don't see one.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 11, 2022)

drugs


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 11, 2022)

Its a snake


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Its a snake



( couldnt help my self ,,,)


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 11, 2022)

naw .. she took the pic


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

Just finished feeding the girls.  Which means I now move outside.  Already hot.  The sun stings meaning it's gonna be a hot one.

My daughter had knee surgery this morning...son in law just called to say the judt got home and she is resting comfortably.  She tore her meniscus years ago and it has gotten so bad she can't hardly walk. About time she did this and I'm glad this is finally over. Mrs Pute needs to get some stuff for her at the store and then we'll go over and check on her.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 305815


Yamaha Enduro?


----------



## boo (Aug 11, 2022)

gonna try and see if the mower is gonna start...regulator ground failed and the battery got reduced to zero volts...I'd rather get stoned first...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Unca Walt. A ladies secret...  you can roll a joint in a tampon paper (the paper kind). you don’t have to have the cone papers but you can get them on Amazon they are used for smoking all kinds of things. The cones are very easy to get use to tho.


Gawd luv yer bones, Nice Lady.

But tampons are purty dang rare inna househole where the youngest is the "tampon type", and is 81.  

I will send away to Amazon for papers when my Pooftie Toy arrives.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2022)

boo said:


> gonna try and see if the mower is gonna start...regulator ground failed and the battery got reduced to zero volts...I'd rather get stoned first...


 I don't think that causes permanent wipe-out.  But I also think I read how you really should only trickle charge it to get it back in the world again.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 11, 2022)

pute said:


> @stain....no pics it didn't happen...ha ha.


How about this one?  It is a still from a video taken of Your Humble Obdn't &tc dispatching a buzzer using my flicking bare hand as bait, and a Swiss Army Knife.  Did this a lot.

Herself forbid me to do anymore it except for this one last time, where the guys at the hunt club could film it.  This was because each time a new guy would come into the club, he would assume all the other club members were pulling his leg about the idiot dangerous trick, and I would have to demo it again.

Missed once, and the bottom fangs brought blood stripes dragging across the back of my hand.  His main fangs did not get me.  He overshot... I was that slow.

I am the only one I have ever heard of that did this.

It's pretty tricky; you get as close with your right leg as you can, then lean in while jabbing your left handin and oput of the snake's AO.

The trick is to watch for the frisson.  It happens down the buzzer's back about 1/5 of a second before it strikes.  You can move out of the way in about 1/3 of a second... so your hand had dang well better be on the way out at the right time.

Your jerk your hand away as he strikes, while swinging the Swiss Army Knife to a point about a foot ahead of the snake.  It will whack him just behind the head as he strikes, and you can pick him up and wring him.

One guy bet me a bottle of Angel's Envy that it was boolsheet.  I shared the bottle with the crowd.


----------



## boo (Aug 11, 2022)

mower fired right up with the trickle charger...got it on charge again so I can reground the regulator...hooter time...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> How about this one?  It is a still from a video taken of Your Humble Obdn't &tc dispatching a buzzer using my flicking bare hand as bait, and a Swiss Army Knife.  Did this a lot.
> 
> Herself forbid me to do anymore it except for this one last time, where the guys at the hunt club could film it.  This was because each time a new guy would come into the club, he would assume all the other club members were pulling his leg about the idiot dangerous trick, and I would have to demo it again.
> 
> ...


Wow , And I thought I smoked good weed ......


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

Thanks for the picture and story Walt.   Sure proves one thing.....you are one crazy mofo.ha ha


----------



## Patwi (Aug 11, 2022)

Walt's innocence of bravery began early in life .. Audie Murphy style





.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 11, 2022)

pute said:


> @GW...happy wife, happy life.


The two do seem to be closely corelated..................


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 11, 2022)

Thank You ....


----------



## Bubba (Aug 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> WAIT!!  NOBODY TOLE ME THERE WUZ A HOLE IN THE SIDE!
> 
> I just did some exploring:  Apparently, they are still made.  And NOW I understand how they work, 'cause I watched a video.
> 
> ...


I suppose if you were smoking alone and only had a joint, you wouldn't waste so much just burning away into the air between hits.

Also, it's easy to hide at concerts back in the day without setting yourself on fire. Just quickly stuff the contraption in your coat pocket


----------



## Bubba (Aug 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Apparently, I wuz one minnit ahead of youse.
> 
> But the devastating problem obtains:  It requires essentially unlimited weed on hand.
> 
> That blunt they lit in there?  That is a three-day supply.


Yeah, I agree. Interesting contraption, I don't go to big honking  concerts much these days!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 11, 2022)

stain said:


> Just pull a 6 foot black rat snake out of the egg nest. Can't even get my hand around her mid section. A brute I tell ya. Funny its not aggressive at all. Pics in the morning.


They are a very beneficial snake, unless  it was eating eggs or chickens I guess.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 12, 2022)

patwi said:


> Walt's innocence of bravery began early in life .. Audie Murphy style



That is so adordable.  (*snif*)


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I suppose if you were smoking alone and only had a joint, you wouldn't waste so much just burning away into the air between hits.


I've got that one solved awreddy:  What I will do is take a "normal" sized bit of weed that would work in one of those brass cover-top little jobbies (I got one) and stuff it in a paper (now on order through Amazon) and stick it in the blowie holder. 

Light the sumbitch up, do the wooofie thing (that I have never done) and exhale every micro-particle back into my Volcano bag.  No waste, no loss, and _presto_! Waltie has a home concert.

BTW:  This here straight-arrow Boy Scout has gone to two "concerts" (everybody remained sitting) -- The Kingston Trio, and Johnny Cash.

Y'all are lookin' at one innocent dude, here...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 12, 2022)

While we are on the subject of travel, my extensive travels have given me some funny local sayings...

In England, a guy said:  "Be still, my pecker!" <-- Upon my guffaw, it was explained to me that in England, your "pecker" is your upper lip.  IOW:  Don't let them know you're afraid... or about to bust out laughing. Keep a straight face.

In France, a nice lady asked me for a rubber.  Those are erasers over there.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Thanks for the picture and story Walt.   Sure proves one thing.....*you are one crazy mofo*.ha ha


Hey!  Just a dang minnit!

I have a *Certificate* that says I'm sane!


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 12, 2022)

I got it with my award of The Purple Shaft with Barbed Wire Cluster medal.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 12, 2022)

I just had an apostrophe!

What can be fargin DUMBER than a requirement to wear a mask in a Dentist's office???


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2022)

Crazy old fart,,go back to bed


----------



## stain (Aug 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I just had an apostrophe!
> 
> What can be fargin DUMBER than a requirement to wear a mask in a Dentist's office???


Wearing one at the YMCA swimming pool or the beach or out in the national forest hiking ALONE...

Got things stacked up to fix today, Off we go.....


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Hello........ anybody there?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

Good morning Pute. Stopping in for a doobie break. I know it’s early for you so I’ll take your turn too. Puff puff pass


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> BTW:  This here straight-arrow Boy Scout has gone to two "concerts" (everybody remained sitting) -- The Kingston Trio, and Johnny Cash.


Wow! You're a wild one, Walter!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

I got Hoppers
Anyone know shelf life of Capt Jacks dead Bug with Spinosad


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

Im reading 3-5 yrs with proper store. 
Maybe I should ask about my PH LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I got Hoppers
> Anyone know shelf life of Capt Jacks dead Bug with Spinosad


Hey Hopper 
Get the heck off my Plants or Im going to keel you


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Wow! You're a wild one, Walter!


Yes Sir he has even run a wood lathe in bare assed mode


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2022)

I couldnt help it. Thats what i do.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Hello........ anybody there?





no


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2022)

Dave ?  .. Dave's not here man.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)

you say hello
i say goodbye

hello hello
i don’t know why you say hello
i say goodbye



Hela heba helloa
Hela heba helloa, cha cha cha
Hela heba helloa, wooo
Hela heba helloa, hela
Hela heba helloa, cha cha cha
Hela heba helloa, wooo
Hela heba helloa, cha cah cah


----------



## stain (Aug 12, 2022)

Hello Hello Hello is there anybody in here...if you can hear me...is there anybody home???


----------



## Africanna (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

I used to be a pretty good fisherman......all year long.  Now I just dream about the good O'l days.......


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

pute said:


> I used to be a pretty good fisherman......all year long.  Now I just dream about the good O'l days.......
> 
> View attachment 305897


Real Fast Then I will delete LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Real Fast Then I will delete LOL
> View attachment 305908


Didn't see it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)

bought a bunch of pex and shark bites and a new hot water heater , the customer decided to throw that in she says since all the other plumbing is new

maybe I will take a photo of the old house this customer lived in before they built this new one that I am working on , it is an old sheep herders shotgun house built out of 1x12’s…..the locals call it the loaf of bread house

so yeah , we got all the material now but hey , it is the weekend so we ain’t doing nuthin’ until Monday!….

(I may go over there tomorrow and install the main water shut off so we can turn the water back on)




sunset last night…the photo does not do justice to the god rays…it was spectacular


----------



## ness (Aug 12, 2022)

Hello I missed every one of you old farts and young. I just got home from the hospital today.  Found out I needed a medication adjustment.  Depression gets a little low sometimes.  All is Well now.  

The girls need some love.  So, tomorrow going to be a busy day.

I'm going back to read todays talk.


----------



## ness (Aug 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> That is so adordable.  (*snif*)



Unca Walt that is adordable.


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Slap the dog and spit in the fire. We have missed you girl.


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Glad you are ok.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

ness said:


> Hello I missed every one of you old farts and young. I just got home from the hospital today.  Found out I needed a medication adjustment.  Depression gets a little low sometimes.  All is Well now.
> 
> The girls need some love.  So, tomorrow going to be a busy day.
> 
> I'm going back to read todays talk.


Oh Ness I’m so glad you are back and feeling better. We all missed you


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)

good to see you Ness!


----------



## ness (Aug 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Slap the dog and spit in the fire. We have missed you girl.



I missed you all Brothers and Sisters as well.  Hope everyone is well.  I quit smoking and I am craving but I'm just not going to pick one up.  Yeha


----------



## ness (Aug 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh Ness I’m so glad you are back and feeling better. We all missed you



Thanks you guys I'm up and running.  Have you harvest any plants Subie?  All my girls need some love.  I'll get them better in no time.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 12, 2022)

Welcome back my Dear ! Know you were missed ....


----------



## ness (Aug 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Welcome back my Dear ! Know you were missed ....



Thank you joeb it good to be back.  pass pass puff pass pass


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

ness said:


> Thanks you guys I'm up and running.  Have you harvest any plants Subie?  All my girls need some love.  I'll get them better in no time.


Yes I have two plants drying now  Looking forward to trying them soon and restocking my jars. You got time for your girls now to get them back to fighting status. Congrats on quitting smoking. I can only do it for a little while if I have a chest cold then just when I went a whole month, I fire one up again when my lungs are back in shape and I’m back to the filthy habit. I guess I’m no quitter…


----------



## boo (Aug 12, 2022)

if you need motivation to quit find a friend that has lung cancer and hang around them...a dear friend of mine has it and it's just terrible to see him suffer and hack all the time...unfortunately for my buddy it's a long and slow death...he's been dying for 5 years now, closer every day...I wish him a terminal stroke while sleeping, that's the kindest act I can imagine for him...mercy...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

Im sure the day will come when I finally put them down. I have several friends and even family members who died of lung cancer. Your right, it’s pitiful to watch them struggle to just breath. You would think that I would get it… I’m a secret smoker too don’t want the kids seeing me partake in the evil tobacco weed. I think sometimes the only thing saving me is the THC resin coating my lungs..


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 12, 2022)

I thank God I quit smoking 15 years ago.
Cigarettes are tough to stop


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

Yep


----------



## boo (Aug 12, 2022)

I enjoy my cigars, go out of my way not to beathe in any lingering smoke...I can't imagine inhaling that deep blueish gray smoke, I'd pee green...put the cigs down in 1990 after 20 years...when I did nose candy I could easily smoke a carton a session...2 lit in the ashtray and one lit in my mouth...I'm like many of us, lucky to survived somewhat intact...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)

lucky me I got broke of smoking when I was in the 6th grade..I won’t bore anyone with the details but it involved greasy tacos , an underground fort , and a pack of Benson and Hedges

i was sick for a week and if I take two hits of a ciggy I am gonna turn green and probably pass out

i seen my dad and two brothers die from emphysema and it ain’t purdy

prayers and good vibes to those trying to stop


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 13, 2022)

boo said:


> I enjoy my cigars, go out of my way not to beathe in any lingering smoke...I can't imagine inhaling that deep blueish gray smoke, I'd pee green...put the cigs down in 1990 after 20 years...when I did nose candy I could easily smoke a carton a session...2 lit in the ashtray and one lit in my mouth...I'm like many of us, lucky to survived somewhat intact...


Jesus H -- You continue to knock me flat, brother!!  "_2 lit in the ashtray and one lit in my mouth_" <-- I cannot imagine what kind of shape your mind must have been in... hadda been a bitchin' party...

I am such a country boy.  I did smoke as a GI.  Cigarettes were $1.98 a carton.  But when I got out, I could not believe they wanted 35c a fargin pack, so this cheap Dutch bastid quit on the spot.

Late Addendum:  I have never seen cocaine in any form (that I know of).  Fargin farm boy.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 13, 2022)

ness said:


> Hello I missed every one of you old farts and young. I just got home from the hospital today.  Found out I needed a medication adjustment.  Depression gets a little low sometimes.  All is Well now.
> 
> The girls need some love.  So, tomorrow going to be a busy day.
> 
> I'm going back to read todays talk.


Welcome back my dear!  As you can see, you were seriously missed! 


ness said:


> I missed you all Brothers and Sisters as well.  Hope everyone is well.  I quit smoking and I am craving but I'm just not going to pick one up.  Yeha


Congratulations!  You go girl!  

As a former smoker, I know how hard it is, so sending good thoughts.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

I stopped smoking when they busted my chest open in 2013. Haven't touched the shit since then. My Mom died from the God damn things with lung cancer in 2019. You can hide all you want but your lungs and heart can't hide from the damage it does. Your family pays a heavy price when they have to watch you die because of those fking cigarettes.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2022)

good morning 

im gonna have a meeting with the coffee shoppe girls about smoking……

smoking hot needs to be defined at the workplace


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

I guess I will always love looking at beautiful woman until the day I die. Nothing wrong with looking and admiring something we are born to love. My Wife knows I'm harmless. If I wasn't I wouldn't live long. A mother fker has to sleep and she will cut me.
I tell her I'm going to trade her on a new model,,she just laughs and says you won't live long enough for the new car smell a.sshole.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2022)

Ok , sun is coming up so I need to hit the garden and do some major watering

ill catch up with all you Cool Cats at lunch


off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

Later Gator.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 13, 2022)

Here is Evel Knievel reincarnated... with double the insanity:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Aug 13, 2022)

boo said:


> I enjoy my cigars, go out of my way not to beathe in any lingering smoke...I can't imagine inhaling that deep blueish gray smoke, I'd pee green...put the cigs down in 1990 after 20 years...when I did nose candy I could easily smoke a carton a session...2 lit in the ashtray and one lit in my mouth...I'm like many of us, lucky to survived somewhat intact...


Im a cigar smoker and I smoke a cigar a day and 2 on a good day.
I have smoked cigars on and off with cigarettes for 42 years and now just cigars


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2022)

I have never smoked anything but marijuana.  

Morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I stopped smoking when they busted my chest open in 2013. Haven't touched the shit since then. My Mom died from the God damn things with lung cancer in 2019. You can hide all you want but your lungs and heart can't hide from the damage it does. Your family pays a heavy price when they have to watch you die because of those fking cigarettes.


Geeze I know I know. I’m gonna quit telling y’all personal stuff about my known bad habits. I do have have a couple more but will keep them inside for now. I know y’all mean well to and are just looking out for me if that means anything


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

I'm always going to give the ppl I care about shit if I see something I think will hurt them.


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2022)

Time to mow the grass.


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 13, 2022)

Anyone near abilene, tx. Here for 4 days and I'm already stressing I couldn't get any smoke by TSA


----------



## ness (Aug 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Welcome back my dear!  As you can see, you were seriously missed!
> 
> Congratulations!  You go girl!
> 
> As a former smoker, I know how hard it is, so sending good thoughts.



Thanks for the welcome back and the congratulations Graywolf.  I crave a cig after eating and with coffee.  It goes away fast though.  It's been 9 days.


----------



## ness (Aug 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I stopped smoking when they busted my chest open in 2013. Haven't touched the shit since then. My Mom died from the God damn things with lung cancer in 2019. You can hide all you want but your lungs and heart can't hide from the damage it does. Your family pays a heavy price when they have to watch you die because of those fking cigarettes.



I hear you Hopper my mom dies from cig's and she also smoke right after they open her chest up.  I got to the point where I couldn't wake a football field.  Now I'm up and walking during the day.  Speaking of football is there any football on today.  I just have an old fashion antenna.  Local Ch.


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2022)

ness said:


> I hear you Hopper my mom dies from cig's and she also smoke right after they open her chest up.  I got to the point where I couldn't wake a football field.  Now I'm up and walking during the day.  Speaking of football is there any football on today.  I just have an old fashion antenna.  Local Ch.


Thinking there is all kinds of pre season games.....one here in Denver. My entire family smoked like a freight train.  None died of cancer.....My mother, brother and step brother all died of drug overdoses.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

drfting07 said:


> Anyone near abilene, tx. Here for 4 days and I'm already stressing I couldn't get any smoke by TSA


I'm in the Dallas area. Abilene is a pretty good drive from here. Sorry


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I guess I will always love looking at beautiful woman until the day I die. Nothing wrong with looking and admiring something we are born to love. My Wife knows I'm harmless. If I wasn't I wouldn't live long. A mother fker has to sleep and she will cut me.
> I tell her I'm going to trade her on a new model,,she just laughs and says you won't live long enough for the new car smell a.sshole.


Grayfox and I comment on nice T&A.  Art is art and beauty is beautiful only because of its rarity.


joeb631a said:


> Im a cigar smoker and I smoke a cigar a day and 2 on a good day.
> I have smoked cigars on and off with cigarettes for 42 years and now just cigars


I had to also give up cigars, because it kept dragging me back to cigarettes when I was out of cigars and none were available.  Same with a pipe.

My dad had serious Camel shorts emphysema when he died in a car accident at age 55 and one of my best friends died of a brain tumor, that sprang from smoking induced lung cancer.  It was care giving him his last six months that led me to get involved with medical cannabis.


ness said:


> Thanks for the welcome back and the congratulations Graywolf.  I crave a cig after eating and with coffee.  It goes away fast though.  It's been 9 days.


Those things are called triggers.  If you start doing something else immediately after, the triggers will extinguish faster.  IE:  A walk, meditation, exercise, slopping the hawgs, watering the girls, et al.

I found it easiest to quit by simply recognizing that I was starting to think about smoking, acknowledging that to myself, and saying no under any circumstances, before changing the subject.


----------



## ness (Aug 13, 2022)

I have two plants to transplant.  Havening Humberger cooking it somehow tonight.  My oven is broken, and I can't have a repairman come out to the house until October because of my outside girls.  It's brand new and I had two fans die today.  America better get there shit together.  I'm sure not holding my breath.


----------



## ness (Aug 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Grayfox and I comment on nice T&A.  Art is art and beauty is beautiful only because of its rarity.
> 
> I had to also give up cigars, because it kept dragging me back to cigarettes when I was out of cigars and none were available.  Same with a pipe.
> 
> ...


Grayfox and I comment on nice T&A. Art is art and beauty is beautiful only because of its rarity.

I know you guys like your coffee girls and I agree art is art.  I like watching the Passion's.   

  triggers
I'm moving around more Offen.  I didn't go for that walk I want to do this morning.  I'm working on that.


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2022)

I am officially toast.  Been out in the yard making it pretty since 9 this morning. Place is looking as good as I can make it.  Bugs and weeds.....if it wern't for them my life would be much easier. 

My maters are coming along fine.  I wait all year for this.  I won't eat a store bought or restaurant tomato.  They refrigerate and ruin a good mater.  Gonna pick my first one of the season tomorrow.  Like candy to me.   

Football today.  The home team is here tonight.  Band new Owners, Coach and QB.  About time.....this team has sucked for years.  Used to be one of the upper echelon teams but has been a doormat for the last .......Fk.....forever.  

House is to quiet....Mrs Pute must be out in the garden.....I better go and see what she is up to.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 13, 2022)

Hoo  Boy!  We got toonder unt lightning!  

Kewl.  I won't haveta water the plants outside.


----------



## boo (Aug 13, 2022)

spent the day kayaking with my grandson...the trip wore him out but I'm still loaded with energy...gonna go back and hang out with the girls...looking forward to the teardown and the set up of the new room...gonna hit home despot tomorrow to buy the wall and conduit for the new electrical hookup...


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm in the Dallas area. Abilene is a pretty good drive from here. Sorry


That is a drive!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 13, 2022)

ness said:


> I have two plants to transplant.  Havening Humberger cooking it somehow tonight.  My oven is broken, and I can't have a repairman come out to the house until October because of my outside girls.  It's brand new and I had two fans die today.  America better get there shit together.  I'm sure not holding my breath.


Is your oven electric or gas?
and did 2fans stop working at the same time ?
I assume tent fan


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Is your oven electric or gas?
> and did 2fans stop working at the same time ?
> I assume tent fan



Morning joeb my oven is electric the oven doesn't turn on and the burner are going.  I have a five year on my oven.  and my 2 house grow room fans did stop at the same time.  What are you thinking joeb?  I have the cords plug into a power strip and as far as I can see the power strip is working fine.


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

Morning you old farts.  Open your eyes and see the light. 






Enjoying my coffee and yes a bowl or two or more.  yeha lets start this day.





70 degress at 4 am.  Sometime today I'll be outdoors Doctoring up the 6 girls out there.  more coffee.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 14, 2022)

boo said:


> spent the day kayaking with my grandson...the trip wore him out but I'm still loaded with energy...gonna go back and hang out with the girls...looking forward to the teardown and the set up of the new room...gonna hit home despot tomorrow to buy the wall and conduit for the new electrical hookup...


Fukkin' beaver.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 14, 2022)

drfting07 said:


> That is a drive!


That's a drive you'd haveta make if you wanted to by a fargin bottle of booze.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2022)

Threes a crowd,,I won't be needing Tarzan's help with her. She is needing a back rub.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2022)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!

Thrills!…..Spills!….Wall of Death!

and coffee girls





























The End.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2022)

wake up all you sleepy heads!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

Good morning peeps.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 14, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning joeb my oven is electric the oven doesn't turn on and the burner are going.  I have a five year on my oven.  and my 2 house grow room fans did stop at the same time.  What are you thinking joeb?  I have the cords plug into a power strip and as far as I can see the power strip is working fine.


I would first go to your electric panel and locate the stove circuitbreaker . Turn it hard off to reset the circuit breaker if it is the case .
Your stove is 220 volt and you may have lost a leg ( Or a phase of that) See if any other things 220  volt are working . A dryer for sure if full electric is 220 volt which could turn on but not heat if that was the case. You may have a issue at your pole and just need to call your utility.
Seems possible because losing 2 fans at the same time is to me unlikely...


----------



## pute (Aug 14, 2022)

Morning gang.  Happy Sunday.


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I would first go to your electric panel and locate the stove circuitbreaker . Turn it hard off to reset the circuit breaker if it is the case .
> Your stove is 220 volt and you may have lost a leg ( Or a phase of that) See if any other things 220  volt are working . A dryer for sure if full electric is 220 volt which could turn on but not heat if that was the case. You may have a issue at your pole and just need to call your utility.
> Seems possible because losing 2 fans at the same time is to me unlikely...



Will do joeb.  I just shut the breaker off and on twice didn't do anything.  I'll take a look at the wire on the pole see if I can notice anything.  Thank you for the tip.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 14, 2022)

ness said:


> Will do joeb.  I just shut the breaker off and on twice didn't do anything.  I'll take a look at the wire on the pole see if I can notice anything.  Thank you for the tip.


Notice if you have lights blinking in your house or light bulbs dimming a little .
You can call your utility co and say your out of state nephew thinks possibly a loose neutral connection at the pole.
It does not cost anything and its worth checking out thats easy for you to do 
your dryer working and heating would tell me you still have 220 volts
Hard to look at pole connections 30 feet up to see if they are good .even experieneced.
Usually only if the connection separates is the only visual you get from the ground .


----------



## Bubba (Aug 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh, shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.  This thing requires those paper things.  Do they sell papers in smoke shops in Floriduh? <-- This ain't as dumb a question as it appears:  remember my peculiar position... I have no "get boned" card and they may not sell papers to me.


On line....even amazon!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I've got that one solved awreddy:  What I will do is take a "normal" sized bit of weed that would work in one of those brass cover-top little jobbies (I got one) and stuff it in a paper (now on order through Amazon) and stick it in the blowie holder.
> 
> Light the sumbitch up, do the wooofie thing (that I have never done) and exhale every micro-particle back into my Volcano bag.  No waste, no loss, and _presto_! Waltie has a home concert.
> 
> ...


Those cone papers, you can stuff just a quarter joint, third joint, half, whole or whatever.  I like short 1/4 length ones for the quick smoke.


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Notice if you have lights blinking in your house or light bulbs dimming a little .
> You can call your utility co and say your out of state nephew thinks possibly a loose neutral connection at the pole.
> It does not cost anything and its worth checking out thats easy for you to do
> your dryer working and heating would tell me you still have 220 volts
> ...



hahaha 30 feet up didn't think of the height.  I was going to look for snakes, squirrel, and wild vines that climb.  TJ deals with all the calling and stuff like that.  I really don't want anyone come around right now.  No blinking lights or dimming.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wake up all you sleepy heads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that signboard say?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

Africanna said:


> What does that signboard say?


Awesome weed farm next right


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 14, 2022)

I just noticed this pretty lady's picture.  Trust yer Unca... she is NOT a real redhead.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I just noticed this pretty lady's picture.  Trust yer Unca... she is NOT a real redhead.
> 
> View attachment 306101





how can you tell?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2022)

Africanna said:


> What does that signboard say?




I will look next time I walk down the driveway…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Those cone papers, you can stuff just a quarter joint, third joint, half, whole or whatever.  I like short 1/4 length ones for the quick smoke.





we fill ‘em all the way up and it works out good for a two person sesh watching the sun go down


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how can you tell?


Having a genuine Scottish Witch to examine...  hehehehe

There are signs all over:

Bone structure, the fact she is evenly tanned without freckles <-- an impossibobblety! Even nose structure and eyebrows.  Hair is dyed.


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Having a genuine Scottish Witch to examine...  hehehehe
> 
> There are signs all over:
> 
> Bone structure, the fact she is evenly tanned without freckles <-- an impossibobblety! Even nose structure and eyebrows.  Hair is dyed.


that very well may be but it's good enough for me...


----------



## stain (Aug 14, 2022)

Damm deer ate 2 of my cantaloupe and tried to kick open my water melons. Set a game cam by the melon they damaged to what time they're coming through. Venison might be on the menu later this week. Damm things stripped all my okra too.


----------



## t51972 (Aug 14, 2022)

Hello fellow travelers. It was 54 years ago Aug 1 that I first smoked weed. Some family members grabbed me to go to a concert in New Orleans. I was thirteen and they were in college. I jump in the car, and they gave me a 4 way orange barrel acid. i willingly threw it back. So Acid is my gateway drug! Then I smoke my first weed. I was just beginning my trip when we walked in the City Park Stadium to see Jimi Hendrix. All I recall is the wonderful music that made my first trip great. This was wall melting, flower taking and hippos dancing acid. Ain't looked back. Same thing will Kantuck Brown Mountain Juice or Bourbon.
What's your story? Everyone should remember their first time. I do, and I drove a cab in NOLA through the 70s. Don't remember much but that you don't forget


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2022)

first trip was mescaline, 4 hits at a steve miller concert back in '70...it's all a haze now...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 14, 2022)

Two hits of Window Pane, weed, and PCP for my first trip.

First time I smoked weed, it didn't do much.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 14, 2022)

boo said:


> first trip was mescaline, 4 hits at a steve miller concert back in '70...it's all a haze now...


Purple haze double dome, '70, Sherwood Forest, at an Alice Cooper concert.


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2022)

a buddy gave me blue triangles yesterday, tiny blue pyramids of lsd I'm told...


----------



## Africanna (Aug 14, 2022)

boo said:


> a buddy gave me blue triangles yesterday, tiny blue pyramids of lsd I'm told...


Micros. Popular as anything and nothing mind altering - just a bit of body tinkering and a jolt in creativity


----------



## boo (Aug 15, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Micros. Popular as anything and nothing mind altering - just a bit of body tinkering and a jolt in creativity


thanks you for the reply, sound s pretty mellow...that's what I was hoping for...can you elaborate on the body tinkering...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Aug 15, 2022)

I can test them for you if you'd like Boo. ???


----------



## Africanna (Aug 15, 2022)

boo said:


> thanks you for the reply, sound s pretty mellow...that's what I was hoping for...can you elaborate on the body tinkering...


Feel good, open & alert, energetic, less anxious and generally more at ease.  That may no doubt differ from person to person to some extent


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2022)

boo said:


> that very well may be but it's good enough for me...


True dat. She is definitely purty.

But a redheaded woman can make a preacher lay his bible down.

And if you look closely, they all have my initial in place... it's a nice touch.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 15, 2022)

stain said:


> Damm deer ate 2 of my cantaloupe and tried to kick open my water melons. Set a game cam by the melon they damaged to what time they're coming through. Venison might be on the menu later this week. Damm things stripped all my okra too.


Absolutely, definitely, no fargin question... It'd be me against the tall rats <-- same level.

And they are very good to eat... an improvement over rats <-- Tatsty, but too stringy.

Thinkin' about it some more.  They _will_ be back... Screw the game camera for your first line of action.  Act in parallel and sit on some flat part of your roof or anywhere above eight feet with a flashlight taped to your rifle.

Fire only ONE shot (head shot at extreme short range) -- anyone hearing just one shot will wonder what it is, then forget about it two seconds later. (How do I know this trick?)


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I guess I will always love looking at beautiful woman until the day I die. Nothing wrong with looking and admiring something we are born to love. My Wife knows I'm harmless. If I wasn't I wouldn't live long. A mother fker has to sleep and she will cut me.
> I tell her I'm going to trade her on a new model,,she just laughs and says you won't live long enough for the new car smell a.sshole.


I always say you dont go broke window shopping ,


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 15, 2022)

so weve broken the record for most rain in august since they started taking count , now forecast 60mm over the next 2 days , gunna start building an arc


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 15, 2022)

orange barrel tabs 1965 , drove around Hollywood and ended up on Malibu beach and watched the sun come up

smoked weed the first time 2 years earlier

we have some dmt and stp and lsd-25 in our bag of goodies for the Last Days

my favorite psychedelics are peyote and  mescaline , and some good schrooms


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

Morning tropper.   
purple haze, orange sunshine 1970.  boo have a nice trip.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)

Purple Microdot


----------



## Africanna (Aug 15, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> so weve broken the record for most rain in august since they started taking count , now forecast 60mm over the next 2 days , gunna start building an arc


We desperately need some o' that


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 15, 2022)

Africanna said:


> We desperately need some o' that


And therein lies the chagrin!   Water, water everywhere that we don't want it and not enough where we do..................................


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Acid....been a long time.  But, I remember orange sunshine.  MDA was some good s-hit as well.



QBCrocket said:


> so weve broken the record for most rain in august since they started taking count , now forecast 60mm over the next 2 days , gunna start building an arc


Been hot and dry here.... every time we are supposed to get rain it misses us.  Like yesterday.  Supposed to get some today


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

I got to get myself busy.  Have fun.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> orange barrel tabs 1965 , drove around Hollywood and ended up on Malibu beach and watched the sun come up
> 
> smoked weed the first time 2 years earlier
> 
> ...


Waiting to board my flight to Germany now to visit my son. He says he has some "little things" we need to share - oh yea!


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my favorite psychedelics are peyote and  mescaline , and some good schrooms




my most interesting shroom was out of the blue .. I was working as a floor hand on an oil drilling rig swinging tongs on drill pipe and we had found them on a break .. very funny but very dangerous looking back ... my worst trip was consuming about 15 shrooms with others taking the same amount and then headed out to see the Grand opening of the Exorcist .. I'd do one right now if I had one


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)

Big Booty Judy. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

Hopper I didn't mean to click love meant to click like.  But ya that is some loving.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)

You know you loved it.


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

ya if it was mine.


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

oh, ho  red X  what's it mean.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2022)

Porn not allowed.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 15, 2022)

If heaven has a pool ,this would be it .......


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 15, 2022)

So i am getting a ablasion done on tuesday. The poison they gave me  amiodarone is worse than afib . A taste of ammonia for 2 weeks and i said fuk it. So now they will shock my heart with out it . I just had a cyst removed above my tail bone and havent laughed that hard in a year. The nurse was a 24 y/o blonde beauty and I told her she was of child bearing age and can not unsee what she saw. I told her she needs to take the rest  of the week off . 35 minutes in and out! I also find your arm does not hurt as much when you tell the girl who is taking your blood she looks 24 instead of 44...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> So i am getting a ablasion done on tuesday. The poison they gave me  amiodarone is worse than afib . A taste of ammonia for 2 weeks and i said fuk it. So now they will shock my heart with out it . I just had a cyst removed above my tail bone and havent laughed that hard in a year. The nurse was a 24 y/o blonde beauty and I told her she was of child bearing age and can not unsee what she saw. I told her she needs to take the rest  of the week off . 35 minutes in and out! I also find your arm does not hurt as much when you tell the girl who is taking your blood she looks 24 instead of 44...


Going to call you Joey-The Swooner


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Going to call you Joey-The Swooner


I have been known to swoon for a good cause !


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have been known to swoon for a good cause !


OH I bet , I see you in my mind like that one Uncle at a Family wedding hitting on all the pretty ladies LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OH I bet , I see you in my mind like that one Uncle at a Family wedding hitting on all the pretty ladies LOL


I behave and find  humor in everything


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Aug 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> If heaven has a pool ,this would be it .......



I was hoping for Kashmir but nice. ..


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 16, 2022)

I really am fargin old.  A LOONG time ago, my dainty fireball and Himself went there. We din' go to Chichen Itza, but some other site.

At that time, there were no mowed lawns or guides... you just got offa the bus*****, and could see the fargin thing about a half-mile away. Touristy stalls all around the bus stop in the middle of jungle nowhere.  Jarring.

There was a yard-wide beaten dirt path wandering through the jungle leading to it.  We noticed many clearly man-made overgrown mounds... also clearly untouched on either side of the twisty path.  A mystery to me today.

After about a half-mile in, we came to the pyramid.  Unlike Chichen Itza, it was not four-sided, but three-slope sided and the back slope a vertical to the top.  I truly risked my alabaster arse in order to get to the very top:  The only way was to rock-climb the sheer rear wall to get to the very top.  Scary fun.

We were alone, and the place was dead silent.

We din’ know about the bird noise trick (maybe nobody did at that time!) but we sure as heck knew about the camera-click weird-o phenomenon: I had climbed alla way up to the top and Witchie-poo tooken my picture 200’ away and _I could hear it plainly_. With my wooden ears. <-- Way back before I got hearing aids.

*****There WAS a gidunk there at the bus stop... making a fortune in soft drinks from the returning folks. Many turned back before getting there.  On the trail back, I cracked some kind of corny joke, and Herself slapped me on the back.  It splashed her.  That is how much you sweat in triple canopy jungle. 13 canteens a day was not excessive.
\
LATE PS:  I just discovered a new censored word. Really surprising:

WEIRD-O <-- but without the "-O".  Ain't that the bomb?  What ****** thought of that?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> So i am getting a ablasion done on tuesday. The poison they gave me  amiodarone is worse than afib . A taste of ammonia for 2 weeks and i said fuk it. So now they will shock my heart with out it . I just had a cyst removed above my tail bone and havent laughed that hard in a year. The nurse was a 24 y/o blonde beauty and I told her she was of child bearing age and can not unsee what she saw. I told her she needs to take the rest  of the week off . 35 minutes in and out! I also find your arm does not hurt as much when you tell the girl who is taking your blood she looks 24 instead of 44...


AFib sucks brother. I have dealt with it many times. I finally got it under control with Thyroid meds. Some very scary shit if you have the AFib I had. 
I know a guy that had two Ablations. He hasn't had AFib in along time. Hope everything works out brother.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 16, 2022)

good morning 

a cool 65 and only going up to 75 and all week not above 90

it is to early for fall but I will take it

put a 3” inch gash on my left hand that requires some stitches but I went with the butterfly bandaid stitches instead of going to the minor emergency but it happened at the end of the day so we still got a lot done

90% of the plumbing is in the basement and we will wrap that up today and then do all the hookups upstairs , supply lines to all the sinks and kitchen and bathroom

should be an easy day

but first some moar coffee but no donuts , I am out this morning and it’s killing me , no jelly for my toast either!

I will suffer in silence this morning


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 16, 2022)

Jennifer Lawrence? Maybe


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 16, 2022)

Hey Biggie
Can you snap some Pictures of the pipes going back in and what they look like on completed job
Would love to see your work


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Jennifer Lawrence? Maybe
> View attachment 306236






never heard of her

but then again , I live where there are less than 1 human per sq mile


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey Biggie
> Can you snap some Pictures of the pipes going back in and what they look like on completed job
> Would love to see your work


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Jennifer Lawrence? Maybe
> View attachment 306236


I just got done watching "My Stepmother Is An Alien" -- ^^^^^^ She looks like Kim Basinger.  KB was super sexy in that movie.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)

Thanks brother Big for the eye candy.


----------



## ness (Aug 16, 2022)

Troopers
Black Strap X Grape Dosi Breath Auto Fem gift to me from Cartman.  6 weeks 





Same as above.  yeha





It's around 9 am.  It's watering day for some of the girl.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey Biggie
> Can you snap some Pictures of the pipes going back in and what they look like on completed job
> Would love to see your work




its a little dark right now







Main shutoff , we are waiting on the RO system and it will be easy to cut the pex line and attach the water purifier 
















This is the tool that fell off the hot water heater when we were moving it and it fell and hit my hand…that is my blood on the blade..








this is our customers old sheepherders shotgun house that she and her late husband started out life in….they ended up farming a couple sections of land and when the old boy died , he left over a million dollars of cash and property 

humble beginnings eh


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 16, 2022)

ness said:


> View attachment 306230
> 
> Troopers
> Black Strap X Grape Dosi Breath Auto Fem gift to me from Cartman.  6 weeks
> ...


Looking good Ness.


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2022)

Morning OFC.  We finally got a good rain yesterday.  Still going to some extent.  Damn that was nice. I need to get out to the rain guage and see just how much free water we got. 

Gonna be a nice cool day to work in the veggie garden. I am almost afraid to go out there. Squash anybody.....

School starts today for the kids.  Neighborhood will be quiet again.  Still summer though....to early...we didn't start until after Labor Day.

Nice work Ness.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> its a little dark right now
> 
> 
> View attachment 306247
> ...


Thank You  Nice work


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 16, 2022)

ness said:


> View attachment 306230
> 
> Troopers
> Black Strap X Grape Dosi Breath Auto Fem gift to me from Cartman.  6 weeks
> ...


Nice job!  You go girl!


----------



## ness (Aug 16, 2022)

Thanks guys and gals for the encouragement.  Black Strap should be a lot bigger.  My Auto usely have been running 12wks to harvest.  Wishing for the best.  

Slow day for me.  Still need to feed the girls.  The bugs are terrible outside.  I have Off bug spray to use.  First, I'm going to do some window shopping. 

Have fun.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thank You  Nice work




thanks Neighbor , total plumbing rookie here , but for some odd reason I really like it

i now have blood sweat equity in this project


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2022)

Nice work big. When my daughter bought her latest house 3 years ago as part of the agreement they had that done to their house. I think it cost about 6 grand. Next time we'll call you.

Sorry you almost cut your hand off.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2022)

big, ..Quonset hut knowledge looks like .. I woulda enjoyed talking to the old man that built that about his life's endeavors.



,
In a CBC interview, ....Joni Mitchell called out Grace Slick and Janis Joplin
 for “sleeping with their whole bands and falling down drunk.” ....... Grace responds, “we didn’t really fall down all that much.”



.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how can you tell?


Pull her pants down and have a gander?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 16, 2022)

Grace Slick was a hottie. Bet she had a happy band...


----------



## Bubba (Aug 16, 2022)

ness said:


> oh, ho  red X  what's it mean.


There is sort of an odd, although large store near me called "Red X." It's a grocery, semi hardware store, gigantic wine and spirits selection and regular wine tastings, it's a cigar store as well. There will be every type of car there from rusty old jalopies to Ferraris.  Quite the experiment! Been here for decades.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Grace Slick was a hottie. Bet she had a happy band...
> 
> View attachment 306291


I remember Paul Katner stating, when asked if they were a thing, that he "would not let her blow him." Lol! 

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I remember Paul Katner stating, when asked if they were a thing, that he "would not let her blow him." Lol!
> 
> Bubba



one of my many grand fathers, yeah she married a bunch .. but anyway he said never turn anything down except for a fat man , .. then you turn him face down


----------



## Mutlley (Aug 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> There is sort of an odd, although large store near me called "Red X." It's a grocery, semi hardware store, gigantic wine and spirits selection and regular wine tastings, it's a cigar store as well. There will be every type of car there from rusty old jalopies to Ferraris.  Quite the experiment! Been here for decades.
> 
> Bubba


same name store in riverside mo sells the same things your store does


----------



## Bubba (Aug 16, 2022)

Mutlley said:


> same name store in riverside mo sells the same things your store does


Yup. That's de one and only


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2022)

Good morning.  The forecast is rain 10 days straight.  71 out this morning.  I'm thinking of cooking spaghetti meat sauce tonight.   Relaxing morning so far.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)

Morning Ness. I don't know what rain is.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 17, 2022)

A man walks into a bar, notices a very large jar on the counter and sees that it's filled to the brim with $10 bills.

He guesses there must be at least ten thousand dollars in it. He approaches the bartender and asks, "What's with the money in the jar?"

"Well..., you pay $10, and if you pass three tests, you get all the money in the jar and the keys to a brand new Lexus"

The man certainly isn't going to pass this up, so he asks, "What are the three tests?"

"You gotta pay first," says the bartender, "those are the rules."
So, after thinking it over a while, the man gives the bartender $10 which he stuffs into the jar.

"Okay," says the bartender, "here's what you need to do:

First - You have to drink a whole quart of tequila, in 60 seconds or less, and you can't make a face while doing it."

"Second - There's a pit bull chained in the back with a bad tooth. You have to remove that tooth with your bare hands."

"Third - There's a 90-year old lady upstairs who's never had sex. You have to take care of that problem."

The man is stunned! "I know I paid my $10 -- but I'm not an idiot! I won't do it! You'd have to be nuts to drink a quart of tequila and then do all those other things!"

"Your call," says the bartender, "but, your money stays where it is."

As time goes on, the man has a few more drinks and finally says, "Where's the damn tequila?!"

He grabs the bottle with both hands and drinks it as fast as he can.
Tears stream down both cheeks -- but he doesn't make a face -- and he drinks it in 58 seconds!

Next, he staggers out the back door where he sees the pit bull chained to a pole.
Soon, the people inside the bar hear loud growling, screaming, and sounds of a terrible fight -- then nothing but silence!

Just when they think that the man surely must be dead, he staggers back into the bar.

His clothes are ripped to shreds and he's bleeding from bites and gashes all over his body.

He drunkenly says, "Now..., where's that old woman with the bad tooth?”


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)

Spit my fking coffee out.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks Neighbor , total plumbing rookie here , but for some odd reason I really like it
> 
> i now have blood sweat equity in this project
> 
> ...


Ouch , I did that once with a razor knife almost took my thumb off , feel better Big


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> A man walks into a bar, notices a very large jar on the counter and sees that it's filled to the brim with $10 bills.
> 
> He guesses there must be at least ten thousand dollars in it. He approaches the bartender and asks, "What's with the money in the jar?"
> 
> ...


GOOD ONE Walter  I laughed hard


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 17, 2022)

Good morning everyone. It’s just about the nicest day ever here so I have no weather complaints. Dogs loving the cooler walk and getting ready to take a bike ride in the cool breeze instead of blistering sun. Hope everyone has a sweet day


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

A guy walks into a bar and orders six shooters. The bartender says, "Looks like you are having a bad day."
The guy says, "Am I ever! I woke up late for work. On my way to work, I got in an accident. When I got to work, I was four hours late, so the boss fired me. To top it off, I came home to my wife screwing my best friend."

The bartender says, "What did you say to your wife?"

The guy says, "I told her to get out, and I never want to see her again."

The bartender says, "What did you say to your best friend?"

The guy says, "BAD DOG!"


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2022)

Thanks for the laugh guys. Walk time.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 17, 2022)

Morning folks
They shocked the shit out of for this afib stuff and they rebooted me !


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Morning folks
> They shocked the shit out of for this afib stuff and they rebooted me !
> View attachment 306307


All Good?    Did they keep you awake during the procedure ?


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> All Good?    Did they keep you awake during the procedure ?


no they knocked me out for 5 minutes 
the worst part was last night.
They shaved my sasquatch back and I was up all night itchy A F 
went in @ 10 am out by 1:30 real easy and we had fun!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> no they knocked me out for 5 minutes
> the worst part was last night.
> They shaved my sasquatch back and I was up all night itchy A F
> went in @ 10 am out by 1:30 real easy and we had fun!


Poor Nurses , I hope they kept their eyes shut LOL


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Morning folks
> They shocked the shit out of for this afib stuff and they rebooted me !
> View attachment 306307



Morning back at you Joeb when did this happen joeb (rebot for the afib)?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> no they knocked me out for 5 minutes
> the worst part was last night.
> They shaved my sasquatch back and I was up all night itchy A F
> went in @ 10 am out by 1:30 real easy and we had fun!


I bet ya woke up sore in all new places LOL


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2022)

Got it joeb.  Did you hurt after or feel different?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Poor Nurses , I hope they kept their eyes shut LOL


Wow quick , I have seen people go 6 hrs on the table finding the right spot and then an overnight stay to boot


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 17, 2022)

ness said:


> Got it joeb.  Did you hurt after or feel different?


Only his feelings when the nurses laughed at the size of his worm


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2022)

That's to funny Roster.  

6 hours to stop afib on talbe .  joeb be careful in your travels.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)

Joe be careful Brother. Certain things can cause Afib attacks. I know all about them. Sativas can be a problem and Strong Alcohol such as Whisky or Moonshine can cause a flair-up. I smoke Indicas and drink beer and never have a problem,, but if I do a strong Sativa or the strong hard stuff like Moonshine,, im fked. Also, be careful with Dehydration.
Ive had them so bad my heart looks like its beating out of my chest. Almost pass out and man does m,y heart hurt when that happens. Ive pretty much got mine under control with Levothyroxine. Dont hardly even get a flutter anymore. I never knew how much control your Thyroid has over your heartbeat.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 17, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning back at you Joeb when did this happen joeb (rebot for the afib)?


yesterday ,they knocked me out and shock my heart back into arrythmia
it was doing the macarena ...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 17, 2022)

ness said:


> Got it joeb.  Did you hurt after or feel different?


no it was a piece of cake i dont feel any worse ,maybe  better but i was not feelin bad b4 either


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wow quick , I have seen people go 6 hrs on the table finding the right spot and then an overnight stay to boot


Spot on that type of ablasion is when they go thru the veins in your legs locate and burn part of you heart so it doesnt be come receptive . That is 6 hours and need to spend the night . my older brother had one


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Joe be careful Brother. Certain things can cause Afib attacks. I know all about them. Sativas can be a problem and Strong Alcohol such as Whisky or Moonshine can cause a flair-up. I smoke Indicas and drink beer and never have a problem,, but if I do a strong Sativa or the strong hard stuff like Moonshine,, im fked. Also, be careful with Dehydration.
> Ive had them so bad my heart looks like its beating out of my chest. Almost pass out and man does m,y heart hurt when that happens. Ive pretty much got mine under control with Levothyroxine. Dont hardly even get a flutter anymore. I never knew how much control your Thyroid has over your heartbeat.


Thank you ,Im lucky i dont drink and i love water.  
interesting about the stativas and indicas


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Only his feelings when the nurses laughed at the size of his worm


And I was out for that too!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Spot on that type of ablasion is when they go thru the veins in your legs locate and burn part of you heart so it doesnt be come receptive . That is 6 hours and need to spend the night . my older brother had one


Yeah and a lot of times it takes more than one Ablation to do the trick.


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2022)

Nice walk today.  Almost cool to start but the sun was warming things up quick by the time we got back to the truck.

A little maintenance in the grow and then back outside.....gonna be a good day.


----------



## ness (Aug 17, 2022)

joeb happy to hear you don't hurt.  Heart trouble runs in my family and sugar.  Last I knew my heart was good.  Going to make me some lunch and then go outside for a while.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 18, 2022)

Morning.  Made a strong pot of coffee.  I'll be up and running in no time.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 18, 2022)

At least yo


joeb631a said:


> They shaved my sasquatch back and I was up all night...  and we had fun!


At least you were up all night ... and had fun!


----------



## ness (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 18, 2022)

Oh dear... 

Children, we may have big doin's going down in the next 48.  Coronal Mass Ejection (CME).

Headed our way and is beginning to hit as I type this.  Read about it here:

An Earthbound 'Cannibal Coronal Mass Ejection' Event Could Be Imminent  | ZeroHedge

Cliff Notes:
"The first in a succession of SIX #solarstorms is hitting Earth now! NASA/CCMC's Mary Aronne got this run spot on (see graphic). NOAA/SWPC has the other five hitting in machine-gun fashion starting on the 18th. Magnetic field is northward thus far but expect #aurora to build soon!"

"Geomagnetic Storms will be visible to the naked eye in the US as far as Illinois and Oregon (geomagnetic latitude 50 degrees)."

"The impacts will be insignificant now, but that could change tomorrow as a strong geomagnetic storm can spark power grid fluctuations, create satellite irregularities, and degrade radio and GPS signals. SWPC's storm severity scale is 1-5.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> Children, we may have big doin's going down in the next 48.  Coronal Mass Ejection (CME).
> 
> ...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> Children, we may have big doin's going down in the next 48.  Coronal Mass Ejection (CME).
> 
> ...



We are all going to die one day
I pray we all go quick in a blaze of glory


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 18, 2022)

Ok stoners what do you see Aman running into the bush or




A dog running towards you


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2022)

Morning OFC. 49f now.  Damn...I'm cold!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306405


Yes old women too


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 18, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> Ok stoners what do you see Aman running into the bush or
> View attachment 306398
> 
> A dog running towards you


A man running with a dog running toward you jacket on.  Kool!


RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306404


OOrah!  Good dog!  Fetchum up.....................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306405


Perverse when you figure many of our old men and women's limitations and pains are from being proven wrong in our younger core belief that we were invincible.


----------



## ness (Aug 18, 2022)

Now that I quit smoking, I can get around better and be active longer.  

Getting ready to go outside for a while it's 70 degrees and cloudy.  Rain is in the air.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

I know my knees are in bad shape from climbing submarine ladders and dry dock steps loaded down with heavy tool bag and  air hoses  Squeezing thru tight tanks and hatches Bumping knees  and head more times than I can remember I’m sure.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

ness said:


> Now that I quit smoking, I can get around better and be active longer.
> 
> Getting ready to go outside for a while it's 70 degrees and cloudy.  Rain is in the air.


So glad to hear you have more energy not that you have given up cigs. You stick to it girl. Good for you


----------



## boo (Aug 18, 2022)

heading back out to get the new digs built...lots to do...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

boo said:


> heading back out to get the new digs built...lots to do...


Don’t work to hard boo but get her done


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know my knees are in bad shape from climbing submarine ladders and dry dock steps loaded down with heavy tool bag and  air hoses  Squeezing thru tight tanks and hatches Bumping knees  and head more times than I can remember I’m sure.
> View attachment 306408


Everytime I watch " Hunt For The Red October" I think of you ...!


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2022)

Just finished my walk while it was still nice out. The last few days have been easy in the grow. That stops today. I have to up pot three ladies into five gallon pots getting them ready for flower. Also flushing two that I'm about ready to harvest. That's going to take a good part of the day. Also my last two cuts are showing Roots I got to get them into soil. I'm tired just thinking about it.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know my knees are in bad shape from climbing submarine ladders and dry dock steps loaded down with heavy tool bag and  air hoses  Squeezing thru tight tanks and hatches Bumping knees  and head more times than I can remember I’m sure.
> View attachment 306408



Doing what you did must of been a trip Subie.  Did you ever go under the water in a Submarine?  When i watch those old submarine movie it give me the willies to see man under water.  Diving deep in water in a machine 
nope not for me.


----------



## pute (Aug 18, 2022)

Only submarine I have ever been on was in Disneyland.   I was lucky to get out of there alive......


----------



## ness (Aug 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So glad to hear you have more energy not that you have given up cigs. You stick to it girl. Good for you



Thank you SubG.  When I think of a cig I just don't pick one up.  Then the thought goes away.  
I do have my weed that helps.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 18, 2022)

Truth 



.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

ness said:


> Doing what you did must of been a trip Subie.  Did you ever go under the water in a Submarine?  When i watch those old submarine movie it give me the willies to see man under water.  Diving deep in water in a machine
> nope not for me.


I only road them from one pier to another now and then during time critical work. Never underwater but some test mechanics and quality assurance civil service folks did. Actually Ness, nowadaze it’s much safer being under water than a target floating atop.


----------



## ness (Aug 18, 2022)

boo said:


> heading back out to get the new digs built...lots to do...



Hello boo I must of miss what the new digs are.  What you up to now?  Be careful.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

ness said:


> Hello boo I must of miss what the new digs are.  What you up to now?  Be careful.


Boo is building a whole new hippy grow room for his girls. I wish I had room for one… would love to walk around my plants


----------



## Patwi (Aug 18, 2022)

ness said:


> Hello boo I must of miss what the new digs are.


----------



## ness (Aug 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I only road them from one pier to another now and then during time critical work. Never underwater but some test mechanics and quality assurance civil service folks did. Actually Ness, nowadaze it’s much safer being under water than a target floating atop.



you got a point there.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Boo is building a whole new hippy grow room for his girls. I wish I had room for one… would love to walk around my plants



A Hippy grow room that's .  

My outside grow didn't turn out to well this time around.  With all of the rain we had molded set in.  I only had one fan going in the grow tent. Next year I'll have more air flowing.  Along with more bug spraying.  The spider mites got carried away in the grow tent.  It's bad when you see web's plant to plant.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 18, 2022)

I ordered some snocaine from great lakes genetics from a trusted advisor. Put money in envelope and 4 days later you get it ( with extras ).
Still pissed the Canadians focked me . They need to cut down on tape they wrap the shit out of it...!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 18, 2022)

Somewhere there is heaven ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Somewhere there is heaven ....
> View attachment 306456


Add free coffee and scantily clad clerks to round things out.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I ordered some snocaine from great lakes genetics from a trusted advisor. Put money in envelope and 4 days later you get it ( with extras ).
> Still pissed the Canadians focked me . They need to cut down on tape they wrap the shit out of it...!


I’ve ordered from them as well and got my order super fast maybe 2-3 days. Got freebies too. I would recommend them for sure.


----------



## boo (Aug 18, 2022)

ness said:


> Hello boo I must of miss what the new digs are.  What you up to now?  Be careful.


I call my grow area my digs, always have...today I've built the walls and am working on the ventilation for my new grow...I went to tents mebbe 5 years ago and really don't care for the squatting and stooping...my girls deserve better that what they've been subject to and so does my body...it's become a bother the older I get so I decided to do a new setup...I'd like to think I'll be moved in for the most part this weekend...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 18, 2022)

boo said:


> I call my grow area my digs, always have...today I've built the walls and am working on the ventilation for my new grow...I went to tents mebbe 5 years ago and really don't care for the squatting and stooping...my girls deserve better that what they've been subject to and so does my body...it's become a bother the older I get so I decided to do a new setup...I'd like to think I'll be moved in for the most part this weekend...


hydrate !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

boo said:


> I call my grow area my digs, always have...today I've built the walls and am working on the ventilation for my new grow...I went to tents mebbe 5 years ago and really don't care for the squatting and stooping...my girls deserve better that what they've been subject to and so does my body...it's become a bother the older I get so I decided to do a new setup...I'd like to think I'll be moved in for the most part this weekend...


Yay! That sounds great boo


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 18, 2022)

boo said:


> I call my grow area my digs, always have...today I've built the walls and am working on the ventilation for my new grow...I went to tents mebbe 5 years ago and really don't care for the squatting and stooping...my girls deserve better that what they've been subject to and so does my body...it's become a bother the older I get so I decided to do a new setup...I'd like to think I'll be moved in for the most part this weekend...


dont forget to come home for supper now ...dont forget !!!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Aug 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306470


yeah but can she cook ?


----------



## boo (Aug 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yeah but can she cook ?


I'm not all that interested in her cooking prowess...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 18, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm not all that interested in her cooking prowess...


I understand ....


----------



## boo (Aug 18, 2022)

I know you do...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 18, 2022)

OMG what a cutie Hannah is.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> Children, we may have big doin's going down in the next 48.  Coronal Mass Ejection (CME).
> 
> ...



It is still on track, it seems -- best light show on the weekend:








						Solar Storm's Auroras May Dance Above Mid-U.S. This Weekend
					

A giant solar flare shot out of a sunspot Thursday, hitting Earth with a powerful burst of X-ray and ultraviolet radiation. Solar researchers expect a moderate geomagnetic storm to follow and strike Earth this weekend, causing satellite glitches, power disruptions and colorful auroras possibly...




					www.wired.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 19, 2022)

Good morning…..a balmy 60 deg today

painting and mowing de lawn on todays agenda

here is to a better day


----------



## giggy (Aug 19, 2022)

Morning everybody, happy fry-day. We have had our hands full around the house. Every time my mother inlaw takes her eyes off of my father inlaw, he walks out the door at least he has been coming to my house. I got to go to town for work, will chat at yall later.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, happy fry-day. We have had our hands full around the house. Every time my mother inlaw takes her eyes off of my father inlaw, he walks out the door at least he has been coming to my house. I got to go to town for work, will chat at yall later.


Sew His name and address with contact info into his clothing , 1st responders look for that like a shirt or inside pants label.
Also keep notes in his pockets so anyone finding him will know to call his family if he does wonder away.
I went through this with my dad.
Good Luck Brother


----------



## stain (Aug 19, 2022)

Off to trim a ladies bush....:whistle:


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Sew His name and address with contact info into his clothing , 1st responders look for that like a shirt or inside pants label.
> Also keep notes in his pockets so anyone finding him will know to call his family if he does wonder away.
> I went through this with my dad.
> Good Luck Brother


This is a good idea. Maybe if you can get a GPS button for him to pin on his clothes each day so you can find him. Our daughters motherinlaw wonders off all the time. She doesn’t always take her cell phone sometimes just an empty purse because it matches her outfit. She has been found many times via cell phone and has caused major panic attacks as well. Both my mother and my husbands mother refuse to wear their medic alert button. This is a very scary problem. Good luck to you and your family


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, happy fry-day. We have had our hands full around the house. Every time my mother inlaw takes her eyes off of my father inlaw, he walks out the door at least he has been coming to my house. I got to go to town for work, will chat at yall later.


Wonder if that invisible fence thing would work on the old boy? It would get his attention, for sure.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This is a good idea. Maybe if you can get a GPS button for him to pin on his clothes each day so you can find him. Our daughters motherinlaw wonders off all the time. She doesn’t always take her cell phone sometimes just an empty purse because it matches her outfit. She has been found many times via cell phone and has caused major panic attacks as well. Both my mother and my husbands mother refuse to wear their medic alert button. This is a very scary problem. Good luck to you and your family


Sad truth is most people who come down with this type of disease do not have the mind to accept the fact that they have it. So giving them special devices will do no good , they will either toss it or never carry it. My Dad wanted his car keys and that was all he focused on, would have to actually fight him to give them up.
His driving days were over after he got lost a few times and was found in parking lots in a local town where he used to live. Sad....
I finally took the distributor off the car so he could still think he was driving somewhere. He gave up soon after the engine would not start anymore and never went back to the car again. The chain button he would have ripped off
he was even more stubborn than I. LOL
I pray I may never be that burden to my wife.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Wonder if that invisible fence thing would work on the old boy? It would get his attention, for sure.


They would fight it and walk right through it Im sure


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Sad truth is most people who come down with this type of disease do not have the mind to accept the fact that they have it. So giving them special devices will do no good , they will either toss it or never carry it. My Dad wanted his car keys and that was all he focused on, would have to actually fight him to give them up.
> His driving days were over after he got lost a few times and was found in parking lots in a local town where he used to live. Sad....
> I finally took the distributor off the car so he could still think he was driving somewhere. He gave up soon after the engine would not start anymore and never went back to the car again. The chain button he would have ripped off
> he was even more stubborn than I. LOL
> I pray I may never be that burden to my wife.


I know, I too hope my mind outlasts my body. Trying to get lessons learned from our parents to be more ready when it’s our turn.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2022)

When my Mom got really bad, my brother installed a wifi "baby" cam in her house. He told her that it was a smoke detector. We both used it to check up on her now and then, but did not abuse the power. Saved me from having to get dressed and drive over her house every time she didn't answer the phone.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When my Mom got really bad, my brother installed a wifi "baby" cam in her house. He told her that it was a smoke detector. We both used it to check up on her now and then, but did not abuse the power. Saved me from having to get dressed and drive over her house every time she didn't answer the phone.


I have a few wifi cams 
I may have to install one or two at the wifes Moms house.
She's pretty Hot


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2022)

such melancholy thoughts .. actually losing a mind ... 

we have rain .. not much, but enough to drop temps


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

Tastes like Lamb


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

I have to go cut the grass and water the weed


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Tastes like Lamb


That’s to funny


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2022)

never ate one  .. screwed a watermelon before, and then sold it sliced on the side of the road at a vegi stand .. life ... and pass the salt


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> never ate one  .. screwed a watermelon before, and then sold it sliced on the side of the road at a vegi stand .. life ... and pass the salt


I always preferred the over ripe Honey dews
Baked in the Texas heat


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 19, 2022)

Ok I’m out  y’all have a good day I’m gonna find something productive to do


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok I’m out  y’all have a good day I’m gonna find something productive to do


OK Later 
Im sure you could tell us guys some stories that would make us cringe 
I had a few sisters and heard them talk LOL


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2022)

Morning....been busy.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2022)

When my girlfriend said she was leaving because I kept quoting lyrics by The Monkees, 
I thought she was kidding.. 

Then I saw her face


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2022)

Woke up this morning and found I’d swallowed some feathers from my pillow. 

My wife said I looked a bit down in the mouth...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

Just finished the lawn and doing Pool chems and back washing
Tired and HUNGRY now


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2022)

Got back from the big box store with my goodies. Old Hen sure comes in handy. We make a good team.
Gonna take my team mate up for a cold drink in a short. 'Tis Friday, afterall.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got back from the big box store with my goodies. Old Hen sure comes in handy. We make a good team.
> Gonna take my team mate up for a cold drink in a short. 'Tis Friday, afterall.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 19, 2022)

Hooray!…we are saved!






.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm Patwi .. when in tejas


.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

What have you done with our friend PATWI?
Did you eat him?
Bastard


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2022)

I think Patwi found religion.  Somebody must must have told him he was on an express elevator going down....and he is trying to do an about face.


----------



## gmo (Aug 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What have you done with our friend PATWI?
> Did you eat him?
> Bastard


I'm wondering about @Airbone He hasn't posted in almost 3 weeks!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

gmo said:


> I'm wondering about @Airbone He hasn't posted in almost 3 weeks!


Thats right where did he go
He was in a legal state I believe


----------



## gmo (Aug 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thats right where did he go
> He was in a legal state I believe


He is.  
I see that he logs in from time to time, but never posts.  I've DM'd him here and through another place we share in common and it's been crickets since 7/31/22.  Really hoping everything is all right with him!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

gmo said:


> He is.
> I see that he logs in from time to time, but never posts.  I've DM'd him here and through another place we share in common and it's been crickets since 7/31/22.  Really hoping everything is all right with him!


Says he was here yesterday am


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

Could be in a slump It happens
I hope he is ok dude seems like a good guy from the times I talked to him


----------



## gmo (Aug 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Could be in a slump It happens
> I hope he is ok dude seems like a good guy from the times I talked to him


I'm hoping he's just busy with work because I know this is his busy season.  I had been checking in on him pretty much weekly, but he's never just stopped responding all together.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

gmo said:


> I'm hoping he's just busy with work because I know he's busy this time of year.  I had been checking in on him pretty much weekly, but he's never just stopped responding all together.


Hope he is OK


----------



## ness (Aug 19, 2022)

boo your digs sounds exciting.  You painting the wall white?  After this grow in the bathroom is finished, I have to paint the walls again flat white.  Have fun.


----------



## ness (Aug 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hope he is OK



I also hope Airbone is doing well.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 20, 2022)

Good morning Old Farts.  

Happy Saturday.  
Enjoying my coffee and a few bowls.  Wishing everyone a peaceful day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2022)

Ahh,,home sweet home. Fk Houston. Hope I don't have to make to many trips to that fked up city.
Morning and have a great day ya old fkers.


----------



## giggy (Aug 20, 2022)

Morning everybody, I'm at the grind. Chat later.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 20, 2022)

Good morning 

more painting today and maybe mow de lawn , to wet yesterday

but first , moar coffee from my favorite crew


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

ness said:


> Good morning Old Farts.
> 
> Happy Saturday.
> Enjoying my coffee and a few bowls.  Wishing everyone a peaceful day.


Good morning ness. A peaceful day for you as well


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2022)

I pick the second one. She sets like a lady.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I pick the second one. She sets like a lady.


She does look more sweetly innocent!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2022)

My kinda innocent.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)

Where ya be Brother?


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2022)

Morning OFC. Happy Shatterday.  Gonna be a nice cool day here.  Rain later today.   Looks like the grip of summer has broken.....fall is my favorite time of year.  

Hope all you cool cats have a great day.


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2022)

Mrs Pute just pulled these.....radishes anybody?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ahh,,home sweet home. Fk Houston. Hope I don't have to make to many trips to that fked up city.
> Morning and have a great day ya old fkers.



Weekend is here Hopper time for you to relaxes.   I'm kicking back watching a little tv pleasantly stoned.


----------



## ness (Aug 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Happy Shatterday.  Gonna be a nice cool day here.  Rain later today.   Looks like the grip of summer has broken.....fall is my favorite time of year.
> 
> Hope all you cool cats have a great day.



Sounds like a great day for you pute.  My time for the fall feelings will soon be here. Fall is my favorite season as well.  I can't believe it's this early (11:45) It seem like it's 2 pm.  I still need to go outside and do a few things.


----------



## ness (Aug 20, 2022)

ness said:


> Sounds like a great day for you pute.  My time for the fall feelings will soon be here. Fall is my favorite season as well.  I can't believe it's this early (11:45) It seem like it's 2 pm.  I still need to go outside and do a few things.





pute said:


> Mrs Pute just pulled these.....radishes anybody?
> 
> View attachment 306552



Yes in deedie.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## boo (Aug 20, 2022)

slackers...I've been in the trenches all day and boy am I pooped...got the bulk of my listof to do's done for the day...time to have some dinner, shower, and take the dried flowers off the stems tonight...4 girl crushes and 1 gorilla breath...


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2022)

Rain here.  You should be getting close to the finish line on your room project boo.  Should be nice.  Out to dinner.


----------



## boo (Aug 20, 2022)

pute, I got the big stuff done and the lights on but I have lots of small stuff and details I need to finish...painting will probably be the last thing I do...a must do is to get the pipe and wiring completed, I hate extention cords...


----------



## giggy (Aug 20, 2022)

After I got home from the grind, I climbed on a lawn mower. I feel like it rode me. Good night


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2022)

Back from a lively night out for dinner.  Sat in there for 3 hours.  Gabby couple we went with.  Good time though.  Gonna sit down and watch some MMA.


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2022)

giggy said:


> After I got home from the grind, I climbed on a lawn mower. I feel like it rode me. Good night


Since you have been rode hard Giggy....don't put yourself away wet......ha ha


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 21, 2022)

Well, I am truly in the puff-and-pass crowd now.  My box of dirty-lookin' pre-rolled papers arrived (with a half-dozen glass insulator tips).

So I got out the Puffenpasser thingy, put 1/2" of Boo's Best in one of the conical pre-rolls (they have a sorta cardboard mouthpiece...) STOP.  Here I am telling you guys about rolling papers       GO.  Cut off the end of the doobie and twisted it shut.

Lit it and stuck it in the holder so the burny was upside down... <-- I tell all this detail to point out I _was_ following the destructions as best I knew how. Anyway, I screw the top on (not tight enough) and gave it a squeeze into the air. 

YAY!  Amazing!  It was like a column for about five inches.  So I got set and gave it a squeeze.  Pretty kewl.

BOO! It would not supply a second hit. ?!!?  I held it up and squeezed it... and a little smoke came out.  Did that about three more times with diminishing returns.

Unscrewed the top... and the doobie was gone.  It fell into the plastic bottle.  Took me several minutes and the use of tweezers to get the thing outa the bottle.

That was LESSON ONE.  The denouement (day-noom-wah) was LESSON TWO:

Several hours later, I decided to try again with some learned improvements:  I would pack the paper much tighter (the coal had fallen out on the first try) and stick the cardboard end in much harder (the whole assembly had fallen... etc.).

Ohh-kay.  Got everything lined up like a goddamned slot machine, lit it, and screwed the cap on _tightly_. 

Squeezed the bottle, and a solid column of smoke came up as I accidentally lipped the tip (how unsanitary -- "don't lip it, rip it" yeah).  Anyway, it was one blast of a hit.

Not wanting the doobie inside to be given a Bogart end, I hadda take another hit of the half-lima bean sized weed bit inside, or it would uselessly burn up.  This time, it actually hurt my throat.

And at that instant, I realized this gadget was strictly a _gemutlicheit_ instrument. To be used with others.  One person cannot keep up with the "machine" -- it is truly a "Puff And Pass" invention.

Be great at parties; for one thing, the room will not get all smoke-filled even with everyone imbibing.


----------



## ness (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2022)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!


----------



## ness (Aug 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, I am truly in the puff-and-pass crowd now.  My box of dirty-lookin' pre-rolled papers arrived (with a half-dozen glass insulator tips).
> 
> So I got out the Puffenpasser thingy, put 1/2" of Boo's Best in one of the conical pre-rolls (they have a sorta cardboard mouthpiece...) STOP.  Here I am telling you guys about rolling papers       GO.  Cut off the end of the doobie and twisted it shut.
> 
> ...



How high did you get Unca Walt?  I'm still chuckling.  puff pass pass


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 21, 2022)

How high did you get Unca Walt?  I'm still chuckling.  puff pass pass 


High as a giraffe's snatch.  I do not remember what happened after that, but I did note the collar tag it came with was missing.  I found it on a bench.

But even worse, there was smoke wasted.  Even that mini-joint had mebbe four hits in it, and I only managed two before it just Bogarted.


----------



## ness (Aug 21, 2022)

I haven't smoked a joint in 6 months.  
Looking for my papers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2022)

Morning old Farts.


----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2022)

morning everybody, moving slow this morn.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, I am truly in the puff-and-pass crowd now.  My box of dirty-lookin' pre-rolled papers arrived (with a half-dozen glass insulator tips).
> 
> So I got out the Puffenpasser thingy, put 1/2" of Boo's Best in one of the conical pre-rolls (they have a sorta cardboard mouthpiece...) STOP.  Here I am telling you guys about rolling papers       GO.  Cut off the end of the doobie and twisted it shut.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your report on the power hitter. I think a nicely packed joint will stay lit but not burning for even one person. You gotta make sure it’s stuck up tite in the little hole so it doesn’t drop out. I’ve never tried it with the cone papers but I do like how you can get the cone joints really tite with the little stick they give you (that takes practice too) but a tightly packed joint will work best and last for one person till you open it up and put it out. Even if you only roll a half joint, make sure it’s nice and tite before you put it in the power hitter. Just twist the end up to secure it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2022)

Coffee time.
Know that song Hammer Time,,,now I got that fker stuck in my head,,I'm just replacing the word Hammer with the word Coffee.


----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2022)

haven't had a cup of coffee in 2 1/2 years, but can't say the same for my dr pepper and sweet tea.


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2022)

^^^^on my 3rd cup.  Haven't had a Dr Pepper in years....was my favorite though.  

Walt, you will get the hang if it.... practice makes you stoned.....

Ness, like you I don't smoke joints any more.  I used to take pride in rolling a perfect "J".  Today, since I usually smoke by myself my one hitter works fine.

Warm up time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2022)

I don't drink sodas and I eat very little sugar.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I don't drink sodas and I eat very little sugar.


I think once anyone hits 50 yrs , Docs all tell us get off the Sugar it is poison...........
But we all knew that before .


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

I can only imagine as the food supply dwindles down and real food starts to become harder to mass produce what we will be seeing in future food stocks.
Hey models who starve themselves survive on toilet tissue (eat it) 
I  (S H I T )  U Not


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

"It's People "


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

OK found 3 for 8.99
Here tomorrow Thanks Pute


Anyone else with a small decent water pipe


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> more painting today and maybe mow de lawn , to wet yesterday
> 
> ...


Need no sugar with these gals ....


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I can only imagine as the food supply dwindles down and real food starts to become harder to mass produce what we will be seeing in future food stocks.
> Hey models who starve themselves survive on toilet tissue (eat it)
> I  (S H I T )  U Not


i remember models eating tissue paper so they would not eat and gain weight. I had a alternative idea which could quench hunger ,not put on weight and low in calorie with a little excersize......


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> i remember models eating tissue paper so they would not eat and gain weight. I had a alternative idea which could quench hunger ,not put on weight and low in calorie with a little excersize......


Yes but unless you are into the same sex you will never get enough protein to support your body's system


----------



## boo (Aug 21, 2022)

even then it's not gonna be enough to sustain a healthy life...caks don't produce enough protein you silly rabbits...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 21, 2022)

boo said:


> even then it's not gonna be enough to sustain a healthy life...caks don't produce enough protein you silly rabbits...


I dont tell em that ........


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yes but unless you are into the same sex you will never get enough protein to support your body's system


I was just trying to help  models cope ....


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I was just trying to help  models cope ....


Im sure they would just spit it out , thinking it was going to cause weight gain.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> but I do like how you can get the cone joints really tite with the little stick they give you (that takes practice too).


I din' git no "little stick" -- unless you mean the little glass thingies that would fit over the end of the cardboard like a mini-cig holder?  Use them to pack?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I din' git no "little stick" -- unless you mean the little glass thingies that would fit over the end of the cardboard like a mini-cig holder?  Use them to pack?


Walt did you buy the cone kit or just the cones
Cones do not come with packing stick unless you get the kit.
Anything will work a chop stick, use it to gently pack the weed down into paper cone as you fill it, Nothing to strong of packing.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I din' git no "little stick" -- unless you mean the little glass thingies that would fit over the end of the cardboard like a mini-cig holder?  Use them to packing Sounds like the little gal


Sounds like the glass things are personal smoking glass . as you share the joint each person slips theirs on to drag it.

Does it look like this


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 21, 2022)

boo said:


> even then it's not gonna be enough to sustain a healthy life...caks don't produce enough protein you silly rabbits...


Speak for yer own, Cowboy!


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im sure they would just spit it out , thinking it was going to cause weight gain.


You know you've got a high sperm count when your Old Lady chews before she swallows.......


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2022)

Getting ready to head out to Cabales for big lures. I have been watching fishing video's on fall fishing for pike......Big fish season is here.  Gonna get mine. 







Going for two days the weekend after Labor Day.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Getting ready to head out to Cabales for big lures. I have been watching fishing video's on fall fishing for pike......Big fish season is here.  Gonna get mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WITH FISH THAT SIZE ..............................YOU'LL NEED A BIGGER BOAT


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Getting ready to head out to Cabales for big lures. I have been watching fishing video's on fall fishing for pike......Big fish season is here.  Gonna get mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what " Cabelas" means  in Italian ?
Cost you alot of money...


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2022)

Here is a pic of a pike caught up there yesterday.






Just got back from Cabelas.  Here is the spinner and crank baits I just got .......$80.  Fishing ain't cheap.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Getting ready to head out to Cabales for big lures. I have been watching fishing video's on fall fishing for pike......Big fish season is here.  Gonna get mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a freshwater barracuda.  Are pikes good to eat?


----------



## ness (Aug 21, 2022)

Pute good luck fishing when the time comes.  I'm sure you will enjoy your time outside in the quiet.  Do you keep your caught?  I do when I go fishing.  I fry them up.  yummie 

I was just thinking of fishing today.  Falls coming that's the best time for me to go fishing.  I'm taking my camera with me just in case I get lucky.  

Thinking of having pancake for supper.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 21, 2022)

ness said:


> Pute good luck fishing when the time comes.  I'm sure you will enjoy your time outside in the quiet.  Do you keep your caught?  I do when I go fishing.  I fry them up.  yummie
> 
> I was just thinking of fishing today.  Falls coming that's the best time for me to go fishing.  I'm taking my camera with me just in case I get lucky.
> 
> Thinking of having pancake for supper.


ness --

"Pute" is short for his full moniker:  "Putemback".  <-- Thass whut he duz.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 21, 2022)

enjoy your pancake 


ness said:


> Pute good luck fishing when the time comes.  I'm sure you will enjoy your time outside in the quiet.  Do you keep your caught?  I do when I go fishing.  I fry them up.  yummie
> 
> I was just thinking of fishing today.  Falls coming that's the best time for me to go fishing.  I'm taking my camera with me just in case I get lucky.
> 
> Thinking of having pancake for supper.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 21, 2022)

This boy just got his well deserved retirement acknowlegement and is now headed for treats back rubs and naps !


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Here is a pic of a pike caught up there yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow            Big Hands


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Looks like a freshwater barracuda.  Are pikes good to eat?


White meat and lots eat them. To boney for me.  My son in law will keep all we catch.  I always cull pike as they eat trout.  So much that they can ruin a trophy trout lake.  

I hope I catch all trout but that won't be the case, pike are hungry and trying to bulk up for the winter.

But I always catch and release trout...Mr pike will die no matter what size.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Getting ready to head out to Cabales for big lures. I have been watching fishing video's on fall fishing for pike......Big fish season is here.  Gonna get mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





where?….Colorado?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Here is a pic of a pike caught up there yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





$80 bucks?


are you bragging or complaining?


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2022)

I didn't catch that fish.....would love to meet some family members though.


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> where?….Colorado?
> 
> 
> bigsur51 said:
> ...


----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2022)

I guess one day on the mower wasn't enough, he'd to do my yard today. Setting back burning one. Getting ready for tomorrow. Yall have a good night.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2022)

I thought I recognized 11 Mile on that sign…..never knew there were muskies in there

here is to limiting out


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm right behind ya. Spooky, ain't it?


----------



## Patwi (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> I guess one day on the mower wasn't enough, he'd to do my yard today. Setting back burning one. Getting ready for tomorrow. Yall have a good night.



Morning giggy isn't retirement sweet.  Kick back and enjoy the nature around you. 

 Hurricane season is coming time to keep your eyes open on what's coming off of Africa.


----------



## giggy (Aug 22, 2022)

Morning everybody.  Ness I'm not retired yet,  right now I'm looking at 67 to retire. But you never know, I'll be 62 in March so I'm just getting to the age. Yes hurricane season is on us.


----------



## ness (Aug 22, 2022)

Morning Old Farts.  It 72 degrees 83 hum.  70% rain this afternoon.  I have a Doctor's appointment today at 11:30.  So after seeing the Dr. I'll do some kind of shopping.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 22, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Old Farts.  It 72 degrees 83 hum.  70% rain this afternoon.  I have a Doctor's appointment today at 11:30.  So after seeing the Dr. I'll do some kind of shopping.


Good morning Ness Hope all goes well at the doctor today !
Call me when you get home ....


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 22, 2022)

My mistake giggy.  Kick back and enjoy you old fart pass puff pass.


----------



## ness (Aug 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Good morning Ness Hope all goes well at the doctor today !
> Call me when you get home ....



Will do.  Watching the new smoking a bowl or two.  Thinking of breakfast.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 22, 2022)

good morning earl birds , ya all get the worm , right?

someone told me that the second mouse always gets the cheese

monday monday  , moar painting caulking weed pulling and watering a garden who’s soil has a lot of sand so it takes a couple hours to give everything a good soaking

speaking of soaking , has anyone heard if the Cork Soakers Union #69 is doing any hiring? ……..nothing like soaking a cork the union way

coffee and leftover blueberry pie with a fat hooter of diesel x Kush and moar coffee and then I am gonna think seriously about doing something today


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> This boy just got his well deserved retirement acknowlegement and is now headed for treats back rubs and naps !



Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.  That got me all chokey.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 22, 2022)

It was a good sale


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning earl birds , ya all get the worm , right?
> 
> someone told me that the second mouse always gets the cheese
> 
> ...



This was genius


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> speaking of soaking , has anyone heard if the Cork Soakers Union #69 is doing any hiring? ……..nothing like soaking a cork the union way


Four guys were brought before a judge.  He requested the occupation of each.

First Guy:  "I am a cork soaker -- I soak corks before they go in wine bottles."

Second Guy:  "I am a Coke stacker -- I stack cases of soda."

Third Guy:  "I am a sock tucker -- I tuck a pair of socks in each pair of new shoes."

Fourth Guy:  "Oh, Judgie! These guyth have me tho confused!"


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

ness said:


> My mistake giggy.  Kick back and enjoy you old fart pass puff pass.


Gotta puff before you pass to Giggy, he’s a bogart. Puff puff puff pass  good morning ness. Good luck at the doc and have fun shopping


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Gotta puff before you pass to Giggy, he’s a bogart. Puff puff puff pass  good morning ness. Good luck at the doc and have fun shopping



Puff puff puff pass back at you SubG.  Doctor appointment gets me out of the house.  It's a scary thing.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

ness said:


> Puff puff puff pass back at you SubG.  Doctor appointment gets me out of the house.  It's a scary thing.


You can do it


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Another Moanday.  

Hopper are you ok....lots of rain down yer way.  

No walk today.  Like Big to much going on.  Peas and beans are played out in the veggie garden.  Everything else is going crazy....no food shortage here.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody.  Ness I'm not retired yet,  right now I'm looking at 67 to retire. But you never know, I'll be 62 in March so I'm just getting to the age. Yes hurricane season is on us.


At age 61 I sat down and figured out how to retire at age 62.    With the average age at that time being 78 years old, I figured the five years I gained in retirement was 30% of what was left...............   I am now past 78 and still going but feel my age in places like my back.


ness said:


> Morning Old Farts.  It 72 degrees 83 hum.  70% rain this afternoon.  I have a Doctor's appointment today at 11:30.  So after seeing the Dr. I'll do some kind of shopping.


Good luck at the doc's my dear!


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2022)

Got our first snow in the mountains over the weekend.  Pikes Peak got about 3".... Here it comes.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 22, 2022)

Cash or charge?' I asked, after folding items the woman wished to purchase. As she fumbled for her wallet ,I noticed a remote control for a television set in her purse. 'So, do you always carry your TV remote?' I asked. 'No,' she replied, 'but my husband refused to come shopping with me, And I figured this was the most evil thing I could do to him legally.'


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody.  Ness I'm not retired yet,  right now I'm looking at 67 to retire. But you never know, I'll be 62 in March so I'm just getting to the age. Yes hurricane season is on us.


WALT! You missed a perfectly good opportunity to chime in with your "potty ring around your arse" speach!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 22, 2022)

RIP Buddy , Great Job Thank You....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Another Moanday.
> 
> Hopper are you ok....lots of rain down yer way.
> 
> No walk today.  Like Big to much going on.  Peas and beans are played out in the veggie garden.  Everything else is going crazy....no food shortage here.


So thats what that water falling out of the sky is. Forgot what the shit looked like.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> At age 61 I sat down and figured out how to retire at age 62.    With the average age at that time being 78 years old, I figured the five years I gained in retirement was 30% of what was left...............   I am now past 78 and still going but feel my age in places like my back.
> 
> Good luck at the doc's my dear!


I was 52 when I retarded.  Got lucky on the stock market.  Ain't rich, but no debts.  But boy howdy... yer back lets you know all the trail-riding and stuff has gotta be paid for with back-pain owies.

Jeez.  There are ENORMOUS advantages to having been borned in 1940 (do the math).

1.  When I add it up, I have collected more from my company retirement plan than I was paid for all the time (25yrs) I worked there.

2.  All the people who really pissed me off... are dead. <-- Immense satisfaction, that 

3.  I met youse guys... in about the most roundabout way possible -- and now my second-hand multiple-repair parts do not hurt hardly at all compared to where it was.  Because of two great guys here.

4.  And my bucket list is purty dang short; I have piloted a jet, prop planes, two masted sailboats, and little boats.  Been on a sumbarine and A/C carrier. Scuba dove in two oceans, hand fed sharks on CNN, and hit a bullet thrown in the air with another bullet. I've been all over the world several times. I've eaten dog, truffles, and spiders.  I had a glass of wine from a special vintage from grapes grown over a saint's grave -- less than five bottles per vintage.  I drove 655 miles all over Britain on their crazy side of the road. Been to Stonehendge and Avesbury.  <-- That's where I saw crop circles, BTW.  Launched a paper plane from the top of the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## boo (Aug 22, 2022)

you da man walt...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I was 52 when I retarded.  Got lucky on the stock market.  Ain't rich, but no debts.  But boy howdy... yer back lets you know all the trail-riding and stuff has gotta be paid for with back-pain owies.
> 
> Jeez.  There are ENORMOUS advantages to having been borned in 1940 (do the math).
> 
> ...


Things were much tougher when I was born in 1943, but I probably could have retired at age 52 if I hadn't had three wives and bought so many toys along the way.


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I was 52 when I retarded.  Got lucky on the stock market.  Ain't rich, but no debts.  But boy howdy... yer back lets you know all the trail-riding and stuff has gotta be paid for with back-pain owies.
> 
> Jeez.  There are ENORMOUS advantages to having been borned in 1940 (do the math).
> 
> ...


I grow pot.....other that that I am worthless.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Things were much tougher when I was born in 1943, but I probably could have retired at age 52 if I hadn't had three wives and bought so many toys along the way.


Yuppers. Twas your mistake:  Marry a gorgeous redheaded witch, and you can have your toys and retard early.

Of course she must be the oldest daughter of the oldest daughter for seven generations... and she must be from the Hay Clan (Blairgowrie - Arbroath area).

That one [meh] hurdle is looked back upon fondly; we have been married longer than most of the people on this planet have been _alive_.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I grow pot.....other that that I am worthless.


That'll get ya by.  

Forever.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

One for my electrician friend @joeb631a


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 22, 2022)

like Mary Catherine Gallagher once said , “I can best express my feelings in a song.”


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> One for my electrician friend @joeb631a
> View attachment 306726


The fool must'a not noticed that one was Phillips!


----------



## ness (Aug 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> At age 61 I sat down and figured out how to retire at age 62.    With the average age at that time being 78 years old, I figured the five years I gained in retirement was 30% of what was left...............   I am now past 78 and still going but feel my age in places like my back.
> 
> Good luck at the doc's my dear!



I'll be 70 in Feb.  with little aches and pains.  My back does hurt bad when I pull those weeds in the yard.  I have one more plant outside and it's a flop.  We have a night light outside close to the grow tent and it made a freaky plant.  I'll snap a picture and show you what happen.  Also I had trouble with dry rot on four plants outside.  Next year I'll have a better set up and try it again. yeha


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## ness (Aug 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The fool must'a not noticed that one was Phillips!


What is it?  And would it work with though driver like that.?


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 22, 2022)

ness said:


> What is it?  And would it work with though driver like that.?


It sure would 
related to the penny behind a fuse and also related to 2 pieces of 1/2  copper  family  too!!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I was 52 when I retarded.  Got lucky on the stock market.  Ain't rich, but no debts.  But boy howdy... yer back lets you know all the trail-riding and stuff has gotta be paid for with back-pain owies.
> 
> Jeez.  There are ENORMOUS advantages to having been borned in 1940 (do the math).
> 
> ...


Ya need to get an ultralight, Walt. I'm thinkin' seriously 'bout it.

I retired at the ripe old age of 50. Didn't go out the way I wanted to, but I got out. I really wanted to work right up to my last day, take off my war belt full of tools, and dump 'em in the pickle barrel and tell the boys to go fishin' for what they wanted. The way it turned out was pretty cool, though. I was laid off (can't mention the president that was in office), and got to thinking I had to be close, so I called the union and asked when my get out date was. They said, "Now", and that I could fill out all the paper work online. Nope, want to do it in person so I've got someone to choke if it goes south. Drew my last unemployment check and received my first rocking chair check two weeks later.


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2022)

I retired a few months before my 60th birthday...that was 13 years ago this January. Since then I have been in jail in my basement.  I work harder now than I did at work.  And I love it!! I work totally for myself....no public, no angry customer and no employee headaches.   I do what I want when I want and that is good enough for me.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2022)

I just started drawing my SS but I can still work and not get penalized.


----------



## boo (Aug 22, 2022)

I've been getting my SSDI for almost10 years now, every month y'all work to keep me funded, at least some of you guys do...I was working on an electrical panel earlier and almost forgot what it feels like to get bit by 110 v...that zap lets you know you're alive...a few more runs and the electrical is complete...plants are hating me for their lack of attention...helll, they're fed and they got lights...that'll have to do for the time being...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

boo said:


> I've been getting my SSDI for almost10 years now, every month y'all work to keep me funded, at least some of you guys do...I was working on an electrical panel earlier and almost forgot what it feels like to get bit by 110 v...that zap lets you know you're alive...a few more runs and the electrical is complete...plants are hating me for their lack of attention...helll, they're fed and they got lights...that'll have to do for the time being...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

Me and the trustee have been talking to the warden about possibly starting up a small cannabis farm on the Prison grounds that the patrons could learn a trade for when they get out. He is a cool dude smokes weed himself and only wants half of what we grow.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

It was his last day of work and wanted to go out in a flash


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

Now down at Pute's Garage


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## boo (Aug 22, 2022)

now that's a happy dog...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

Good Night My Bros


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Who here has skinned a squirrel?  Bitech unless you know how and then..still a b....


Bunches.  Rabbits too.  Also wrung the necks and plucked hundreds of chickens.


ness said:


> What is it?  And would it work with though driver like that.?


The two screwdrivers will definitely carry a heavier load than the fuse they replaced.


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Good night.


good nite  2


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 23, 2022)

Yep.


----------



## ness (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> It sure would
> related to the penny behind a fuse and also related to 2 pieces of 1/2  copper  family  too!!!


Looking at it from an old EE's POV, that rig is basically safer than any penny behind a fuse:  

There _is_ an idiot-but-necessary way to save/decouple the pornograpic screwdriver rig by just yanking on the handles.  And the miscreant a-hole who Haitian-rigged the setup was able to do it in relative safety, also.  

But, jeez.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

ness said:


> What is it?  And would it work with though driver like that.?


ness -- Those clips are susposed to hold a cigar-lookin' thing that is the equivalent of an intentional weak link in a chain. A fuse.

If too much power is being drained from wherever those huge electrical lines go, the fuses will actually melt (safely) and therefore sorta trip the "OFF" switch and shut everything down before something important catches fire.

The dripping arsehole that jury-rigged what you see there has shunted that main safety switch.  The first thing to go now -- explosion, fire -- can be anywhere.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

Here's one for @boo --


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

OMIGAWD.  I fell into the funny bin (I am also higher than a giraffe's hoo-hah) -- but lookit this: (shit... still laughing)


----------



## giggy (Aug 23, 2022)

Morning Walt and the rest of you slow movers. I would say your burning up daylight but the sun ain't up yet.


----------



## ness (Aug 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OMIGAWD.  I fell into the funny bin (I am also higher than a giraffe's hoo-hah) -- but lookit this: (shit... still laughing)
> 
> View attachment 306773



That would be a Trip  to walk into that bathroom.  Hopefully I wouldn't fall.


----------



## ness (Aug 23, 2022)

giggy morning. cheers


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 23, 2022)

Morning Ness and folks 
we are getting little piddles of rain today


----------



## ness (Aug 23, 2022)

Morning joeb it's time to go outside for a while.  Over and out.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Morning Ness and folks
> we are getting little piddles of rain today


Oh yes
Good Old News 12 LI LOL
The Sky is falling ........................... I remember ever snow storm was a record
18 inches was actually 2 inches
Just like Hopper bragging about his penis attachment LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

Y'all know I write trashy books an' all... But I do some serious stuff too.

I founded the* Institute of Unfinished Research* where we found that 6 out of 10 people


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning Walt and the rest of you slow movers. I would say your burning up daylight but the sun ain't up yet.





it won’t be long now


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it won’t be long now
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306783


Morning big


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

I told you it wouldn’t be long


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Morning big




good morning SubGirl

here is to a better day!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Y'all know I write trashy books an' all... But I do some serious stuff too.
> 
> I founded the* Institute of Unfinished Research* where we found that 6 out of 10 people





yep , and I have a question for you mind readers


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning SubGirl
> 
> here is to a better day!


Thanks I need it. Things are looking up I’m sure


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep , and I have a question for you mind readers


Yes but only once and I would only try it again if the opportunity came up


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks I need it. Things are looking up I’m sure




and there is always next year!

we lost over 90% of our crop 3 yrs ago and boy oh boy did that ever take the wind out of our sails!

the recovery was epic though


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep , and I have a question for you mind readers


No


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

who killed this Thread?


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## giggy (Aug 23, 2022)

I'm still dealing with problems in the grow. I have used happy frog for years and it has gone downhill over the last couple years. Go in with 6.7 ph and drain will be in the low 4's.  Always added garden lime and crushed egg shells. Well I changed to black gold and added some lime but didn't have no egg shells. They are needing cal bad. Found some cal/mag local I will get this evening on the way home. Question, how much to a gallon of water should I mix? I have never used this stuff before.


----------



## giggy (Aug 23, 2022)

ness said:


> giggy morning. cheers


Morning Mrs ness hope your garden is good and green.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep , and I have a question for you mind readers


7


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> 7


5


----------



## boo (Aug 23, 2022)

hmmm...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

For My Buddy


----------



## ness (Aug 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Y'all know I write trashy books an' all... But I do some serious stuff too.
> 
> I founded the* Institute of Unfinished Research* where we found that 6 out of 10 people



Walt I don't get it.  What about 6 out of 10 people.  Want do these people do?  I'm chuckling.  
And I don't even know why.


----------



## ness (Aug 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning Mrs ness hope your garden is good and green.



Yup my garden is good and green.  Thank you.

I have four growing in the bathroom, but they are small.  Was wishing for a better outcome.  So, I really didn't want to show them off.  I'll be snaping some pictures and I'll post them.


----------



## ness (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it won’t be long now
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306783


I real enjoy your picture of the Sun Raises in the mornings, Big.  It's been overcast here every morning I've been watching the sky's.  

Did anyone hear the noise of the black hole on TV this morning.  I did.  Freaky.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I told you it wouldn’t be long
> 
> 
> View attachment 306784


Hey!  You got some nice big deer out there.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> I'm still dealing with problems in the grow. I have used happy frog for years and it has gone downhill over the last couple years. Go in with 6.7 ph and drain will be in the low 4's.  Always added garden lime and crushed egg shells. Well I changed to black gold and added some lime but didn't have no egg shells. They are needing cal bad. Found some cal/mag local I will get this evening on the way home. Question, how much to a gallon of water should I mix? I have never used this stuff before.


Make a big fargin omelet.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

ness said:


> Walt I don't get it.  What about 6 out of 10 people.  Want do these people do?  I'm chuckling.
> And I don't even know why.


Umm ness darlin'... read the _name_ of the Institute carefully.

They also found that most cars


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

is my niece a cutie patootie or what

FJB


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

and the question is :

a frog sits at the bottom of a well

the well is 30’ feet deep

the frog jumps up the side of the well 3’ feet and slides back 2’ feet every day

how many days will it take for the frog to jump out of the well?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is my niece a cutie patootie or what
> 
> FJB
> 
> ...


She keeps staring at me.


----------



## ness (Aug 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Y'all know I write trashy books an' all... But I do some serious stuff too.
> 
> I founded the* Institute of Unfinished Research* where we found that 6 out of 10 people



 thanks Walt.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and the question is :
> 
> a frog sits at the bottom of a well
> 
> ...


27 to reach the top edge


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is my niece a cutie patootie or what
> 
> FJB
> 
> ...


BIG GAL Wazza Wazza


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

Just checked the trich's on this lady.  63 days in today.....gonna wait another week......as usual. 

Lemon Betty.   Fat Betty x Lemon Thai










Nice fade.  Good smoke as well.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

Here is sumpin' caught my eye... I have been upstairs in this house twice.  Twenty years apart.  The first time, it was empty and Witchie-poo and Himself just wandered around in it.  You get vertigo on the upstairs floor because is it out of level in two directions by more that a foot.

Last time I was there, it was a clothing store.  <-- TINS  It's in Windsor.




Sooper Unca Walt Useless But Kewl Trivia:

A looong time ago -- I dunno how -- I learned there is a sekrit fargin tunnel from this crookedy building that goes alla way to Windsor Cossell <-- that's how they say it.

Anyway the tunnel was made so that the randy (and _bitter u-ugly_ <-- that's double ugly) Charlie the Twice could sneak out and furgle Nell Gwinn (who was a genuine hottie!)

Here's Nell -- not bad at all...  




Here's Charles II -- fukker fell out a an Ugly Tree and hit every branch on the way down:


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Just checked the trich's on this lady.  63 days in today.....gonna wait another week......as usual.
> 
> Lemon Betty.   Fat Betty x Lemon Thai
> 
> ...


Looks like a fargin Christmas tree.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

More trivia:  The crookediest house is on the shortest street in Windsor: Queen Charlotte Street.  It is only as long as the crookedy house.

Even MOAR trivia:  Back in London, you got to the Grenadier Pub by walking down a Mews.

Wassa mews? Fancy word for dead-end alley. In this case, it is a cobblestone 200-yard road that goes in a _spiral_ with no exits, and ends at the pub.  TINS.  The place was named after a Subaltern (a POS 2nd Lt.) who cheated at cards and got his ass beat to death on the front step of the pub by his buddies.  It is said he haunts the place.  We had a glorious lamb dinner with Chateau Neuf de Pape wine there by the roaring fireplace inside.

Hey!  I found it!

"*The* *Grenadier* is a tiny *pub* which has long enjoyed a reputation as one of the most haunted *pubs* in London. " in 3 reviews " From Knightsbridge, take the alley way (Old Barrack Yard), on the east side of the Ferrari dealership, south."

Some ghost stories about it:




__





						The Grenadier Pub - Haunted London Pubs
					

The Grenadier is famed for its ghosts and has the reputation of being one of London's most haunted pubs.



					www.london-ghost-tour.com
				




It is tiny.




The whole place only holds about a dozen folks.  If you look in the open door, you can see folks at the bar only 3 feet inside.  The fireplace is to the left and down a coupla steps.  That's where we sat.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> I'm still dealing with problems in the grow. I have used happy frog for years and it has gone downhill over the last couple years. Go in with 6.7 ph and drain will be in the low 4's.  Always added garden lime and crushed egg shells. Well I changed to black gold and added some lime but didn't have no egg shells. They are needing cal bad. Found some cal/mag local I will get this evening on the way home. Question, how much to a gallon of water should I mix? I have never used this stuff before.


I do think they changed the recipe on that happy frog. Folks buy it for the cute frog. It was great for my first grow but my second grow it brought the PH way down to where the calmag would not take below 5.0. Since, I’ve been taking runoff readings and have adjusted the PH in to Make up trying to keep the runoff at 6.5. I am in the market for new soil tho. I tried an organic soil with batshit but it caused thrips in my tent and the clones just going in to flower have that same soil but the thrips set back my last grow so I’m hoping to stay on top of that if it happens again.
I’m using the strawberry stuff in my auto grow so we shall see how that works out. Good luck Giggy with your issues. 
oh btw, I use a heaping teaspoon of CALMAG per gallon of water and it has always worked to keep those ugly spots away


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

I do 5ml also in soil , hydro guys like pute do I believe 7-7.5ml


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is my niece a cutie patootie or what
> 
> FJB
> 
> ...


Beautiful eyes.....


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Beautiful eyes.....


Notice he chose the head only pic
Bastard


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

That's OK in my imaginative mind I have seen her and she is spectacular


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2022)

big, your niece is beautiful .. Testosterone levels would rise being in the same room with her

... and being a lip reader I can tell she just said I love you uncle Big!


----------



## giggy (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I do 5ml also in soil , hydro guys like pute do I believe 7-7.5ml


I have seen putes grow. He uses soil. Man has a real nice setup and grows some killer buds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Please tell me you didn't go camping with Pute.


----------



## giggy (Aug 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I do think they changed the recipe on that happy frog. Folks buy it for the cute frog. It was great for my first grow but my second grow it brought the PH way down to where the calmag would not take below 5.0. Since, I’ve been taking runoff readings and have adjusted the PH in to Make up trying to keep the runoff at 6.5. I am in the market for new soil tho. I tried an organic soil with batshit but it caused thrips in my tent and the clones just going in to flower have that same soil but the thrips set back my last grow so I’m hoping to stay on top of that if it happens again.
> I’m using the strawberry stuff in my auto grow so we shall see how that works out. Good luck Giggy with your issues.
> oh btw, I use a heaping teaspoon of CALMAG per gallon of water and it has always worked to keep those ugly spots away


Thought I had your post too but guess not. I'm going to get the stuff on the way home today and hit them with just cal/mag and water for today, will do more tomorrow. I got lodge tonight so I won't have much time. Gotta find some distilled water to test my ph pen too, seams nobody around here sales it. Maybe I need to go to the autoparts store to find it.


----------



## giggy (Aug 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Please tell me you didn't go camping with Pute.


No and he wouldn't let me anywhere near his boat either.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Notice he chose the head only pic
> Bastard



that would be a bass turd

unlike the tard , the turd lingers


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

What is all that white shit in the top pic?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

And she is lovely.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> Thought I had your post too but guess not. I'm going to get the stuff on the way home today and hit them with just cal/mag and water for today, will do more tomorrow. I got lodge tonight so I won't have much time. Gotta find some distilled water to test my ph pen too, seams nobody around here sales it. Maybe I need to go to the autoparts store to find it.


They should sell it at the grocery store next to the gallon jugs of water.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Please tell me you didn't go camping with Pute.


I bet he showed Giggy the snake den


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that would be a bass turd
> 
> unlike the tard , the turd lingers
> 
> ...


Beats all the coffee gals by miles , is she single


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that would be a bass turd
> 
> unlike the tard , the turd lingers
> 
> ...


Got a little Liz Taylor kinda look...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Your zucchini are beautiful. I’m having a bit of squash and eggplant burnout. I put some up in the freezer breaded and some chunks for winter soup but I’m ready for another veggie now


Close to the time of year that you leave zucchini on doorsteps and run.


bigsur51 said:


> that would be a bass turd
> 
> unlike the tard , the turd lingers
> 
> ...



Alas I lost one of my gorgeous nieces to the Fentanyl patch in her 30's.............................  3.2 RIP Brandy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Close to the time of year that you leave zucchini on doorsteps and run.
> 
> 
> Alas I lost one of my gorgeous nieces to the Fentanyl patch in her 30's.............................  3.2 RIP Brandy


I’ve actually done the zucchini and eggplant doordash already.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Close to the time of year that you leave zucchini on doorsteps and run.
> 
> 
> Alas I lost one of my gorgeous nieces to the Fentanyl patch in her 30's.............................  3.2 RIP Brandy


Such a shame was a pretty lady too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 23, 2022)

EGAD and YIKES!!!  By total accident, I stumbled upon a news story about a family stranded in Maces Bay that had to be rescued by a Fire Dept pontoon boat -- made just for that purpose.

It turns out I wrote a story about my own experiences at Maces Bay (not a plug, the story ain't for sale and was published decades ago).  I'll do a Cliff Notes.

I will just set the stage to tell you there is a place in Canuckistan where the tides average about 27 feet twice a day.  The Bay of Fundy.  On your bucket list to see.

[*Cue Jack Crabb's voice*] Seventy years ago, when I was twelve years old, my father and me were wiped out by a band of wild injuns at Maces Bay, just a couple of miles north of St. Andrews-By-The-Sea (real name). 

[*Jack Crabb's voice back again*] We had a two handed galvanized washtub between us, and were walking out over these acre-wide, slightly downward-facing ledges of solid rock with sand in the low spots out to where the tide had just left.

Finally, after perhaps a half mile or more of walking, we were in a 12-year old's fairyland.

As far as I could see to the left and right of me were shallow pools of crystal-clear water, mostly with sandy bottoms, some with floaty seaweed.  But the marvelous thing was:  FISH!  These shallow pools were where flounders stayed when the tide went out!

So my Daddy and I were laughing and chasing flounders Jeremiah Johnson style... and _catching_ them.  We went from pool to pool, just catching the largest.  The tub was getting difficult to lug, and it looked like the tide was starting to come in anyway.***

***The slanted rock fools the observer into thinking the tide is coming in much more slowly because the raised slab conceals the rising water until it goes over.  Also, water rushes around through valleys... but it is not noticeable because of the long exposed top of the slab.

[*Jack Crabb's voice back again*] We began casually lugging the tubful of flounders back toward the road.  We had walked about two hundred yards carrying the tub when we noticed the water was ankle-deep.

We started moving as fast as we could.  Not good enough -- we could not outrun the rise of the water level. So we ditched the tub and ran... well, sorta ran-waded. The water was knee-deep, but the pressure wave from the water speed was belt-high.

On the last ledge we both were a long way from touching bottom.  We swam somewhere between a quarter to a half-mile. 

Now lest you think I am pulling the long bow that a kid and his old man could do such a feat, remember:  The tide was pushing us to shore, in a way, and it was salt water.  Easier to swim in.

[*Jack Crabb One Last Friggin Time*] Well that was the end of my flounder-catching period.


----------



## giggy (Aug 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They should sell it at the grocery store next to the gallon jugs of water.


Haven't found any yet, just filtered and filtered spring no distilled. I know there has to be some cause some folks just have to have it for their batteries and cooling systems. I'm not one of em.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> EGAD and YIKES!!!  By total accident, I stumbled upon a news story about a family stranded in Maces Bay that had to be rescued by a Fire Dept pontoon boat -- made just for that purpose.
> 
> It turns out I wrote a story about my own experiences at Maces Bay (not a plug, the story ain't for sale and was published decades ago).  I'll do a Cliff Notes.
> 
> ...


Fergot to add.  Sauce: 

New 'tide entrapment' warning coming to N.B.'s Maces Bay Ledges after close calls, weekend rescue


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 24, 2022)

Lovely ladies with incredibly fluid motions.


I'm gonna go to he.ll


----------



## giggy (Aug 24, 2022)

Morning Walt and the rest, happy hump day. Time for a shower, yall have a good morning.


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2022)

Another sunrise..... another day.  All I have to do is figure what to do with it.  Probably should cut the grass and of course the albatross around my neck....veggie garden. That should keep me amused for most of the day.  
 Better suck down some coffee to get these old bones moving.


----------



## giggy (Aug 24, 2022)

Not gonna do a whole lot today. After work I will spend the rest of the day with the ol lady. Her mom and dad want to do steak tonight so that leaves the weekend open for us to do something. After all I need to be nice to her, she married me 38 years ago and hasn't asked for a divorce yet. I think she thinks it's cheaper to keep me. May try to take her to the drive in, I guess I need to see what is showing.


----------



## giggy (Aug 24, 2022)

Don't know about the drive in, it's bullet train and where the crawdads sing. They don't look to interesting.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

giggy said:


> Don't know about the drive in, it's bullet train and where the crawdads sing. They don't look to interesting.


Any good


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

giggy said:


> Don't know about the drive in, it's bullet train and where the crawdads sing. They don't look to interesting.


The Crawdad was a good movie


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2022)

What is a Drive In......none left here.  Land is to expensive and they are all condo's now. 

Just finished in the grow.....time now to cut the grass.....Again!  Love cutting the grass in the spring....burnt out on it now.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)

There is a Drive Inn 40mins from my house in Ennis Texas.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2022)

giggy said:


> Thought I had your post too but guess not. I'm going to get the stuff on the way home today and hit them with just cal/mag and water for today, will do more tomorrow. I got lodge tonight so I won't have much time. Gotta find some distilled water to test my ph pen too, seams nobody around here sales it. Maybe I need to go to the autoparts store to find it.


You can find it by the gallon at any big box store.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

giggy said:


> Haven't found any yet, just filtered and filtered spring no distilled. I know there has to be some cause some folks just have to have it for their batteries and cooling systems. I'm not one of em.


I remember as a young lad Mom had these plastic tube looking filters for her Iron
(cloth Iron) they were water filters, supposely they removed all the minerals from tap water , they were appro1/12 round 6inches long open on both end with filter material inside, you ran water down through it into a collection jar.
Can not find a single picture of them.
Anyone remember them


----------



## boo (Aug 24, 2022)

hey roster, guess what time it is...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

boo said:


> hey roster, guess what time it is...


Make the doughnuts


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

One of these nights instead of having my cocktails made and feet massages I will stay up just for you.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

Yrs ago when i walk through the door after work
My wife met me with a drink and a cigar. which she would light after she removed my jump boots and rubbed my stinky toes.
Thats LOVE


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2022)

Here's one to get Walt fired up enough to try the hammock position tonight.


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yrs ago when i walk through the door after work
> My wife met me with a drink and a cigar. which she would light after she removed my jump boots and rubbed my stinky toes.
> Thats LOVE


Sounds like a television show from way back.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yrs ago when i walk through the door after work
> My wife met me with a drink and a cigar. which she would light after she removed my jump boots and rubbed my stinky toes.
> Thats LOVE


She must have taken home economics in the 1950s


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2022)

^^^That works both ways, too.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Aug 24, 2022)

rylee.lori said:


> My name is Rebecca. I work for Medusa in Kingman.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)

Just delete your account. Wouldn't that be easier?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2022)

Damn, Hopper! Ya went and banned the idiot before I could! Pretty quick on the draw.
Good shooting!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 24, 2022)

Dang


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)

That was a full on Troll and a sick fker.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That was a full on Troll and a sick fker.


No shit, what the heck?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2022)

What really pisses me off is that she responded to my dead Brother's post to spew that filth.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> What really pisses me off is that she responded to my dead Brother's post to spew that filth.


She is broken....


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2022)

She should get help...but she won't.


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2022)

Me too, Brother. What a day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 25, 2022)

giggy said:


> Haven't found any yet, just filtered and filtered spring no distilled. I know there has to be some cause some folks just have to have it for their batteries and cooling systems. I'm not one of em.


giggy -- check Amazon


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Here's one to get Walt fired up enough to try the hammock position tonight.



Gawd, how I've always hated that 8-to-the-bar soulless music. 

With sweaty, hyper-athletic mannequins exercising violently in front of each other while holding perpetual, grimly wide smiles. 

Regarding the hammock... we've both agreed to cut back on that:  So I will no longer hold ten pound weights straight out while doing the "Sneakydicker" tango.

Just five pounds now.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 25, 2022)

_Hey!!_  Here comes the Innocent Octegenarian:

W.TF just happened?  Who is this evil female that caused such complete revulsion?

And W.TF did she say? <-- I might need it in a last-ditch fistfight in a pool hall.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 25, 2022)

Back to our regular programming:


----------



## giggy (Aug 25, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day eve. Slept hard didn't move till my alarm went off. Don't do that much as I'm awake before it does. Chat at yall in a bit.


----------



## ness (Aug 25, 2022)

Good morning Old Farts.  That's a sweet picture above priceless.   What up today troopers?  I still need to clean out the frig. I just need to hit it straight on.  There is no getting around it.  Raining out.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 25, 2022)

From my upcoming "farm boy romance" novel:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
...her body tensed and quivered as she felt wave after wave surging through it.

I probably should have told her about the new electric fence.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> _Hey!!_  Here comes the Innocent Octegenarian:
> 
> W.TF just happened?  Who is this evil female that caused such complete revulsion?
> 
> And W.TF did she say? <-- I might need it in a last-ditch fistfight in a pool hall.


She was an ugly woman. I’m glad you missed it unca…wouldn’t help you at all in the pool hall fist fight. Would only get you killed.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 25, 2022)

what did we miss?
I could not log on this morning

im going to work

nah , changed my mind


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Back to our regular programming:
> View attachment 307039





SubmarineGirl said:


> She must have taken home economics in the 1950s
> View attachment 307004


Exactly
Why else would I have kept her for over 30 yrs
Come on Man


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

Like trying to tie your shoes in a mirror


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

This Bee is perverted




Walter you need your glasses to see it


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

One for BOO Wake Up Man


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

Figures my one biggest plant does not like to be feed


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2022)

Morning. Hot day coming.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 25, 2022)

want some hot coffee?


----------



## Airbone (Aug 25, 2022)

gmo said:


> I'm wondering about @Airbone He hasn't posted in almost 3 weeks!


Hey all..
Sorry haven’t been on in a while.
Going through a rough spot at the home front.
Not growing at the moment… 
But I will be back!
Miss you all!
Just wanted to stop in and say hello.
Will be moving around and revamping the grow room soon.
I now have 8 tents lol.
Once I get rolling again, it will be glorious. Haha
Hope everyone is well!
Be back soon


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> want some hot coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trimming crew arrived early again this year


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 25, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Hey all..
> Sorry haven’t been on in a while.
> Going through a rough spot at the home front.
> Not growing at the moment…
> ...


I missed you like a fat boy misses cake ....!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 25, 2022)

cloudy today and from where i sit now i aint complaining....


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Hey all..
> Sorry haven’t been on in a while.
> Going through a rough spot at the home front.
> Not growing at the moment…
> ...


Hey Air
Nice to see you breathing, sometime Life does get in the way of our Fun,
Hope all is well and the situation gets better soon.
This too shall pass


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 25, 2022)

Its great minds like these and the technology like this that put men on the moon .......


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I missed you like a fat boy misses cake ....!


WOW  You really missed him


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> WOW  You really missed him


you really know me Brother !


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you really know me Brother !


But not going to say how I know LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But not going to say how I know LOL


not in a biblical sense !!!


----------



## giggy (Aug 25, 2022)

Good to see you pop in airborne.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 25, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Hey all..
> Sorry haven’t been on in a while.
> Going through a rough spot at the home front.
> Not growing at the moment…
> ...


Thanks for checking in, and I hope things get back to abnormal for ya. We get a bit nervous when one of the flock doesn't show up for muster.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Aug 25, 2022)

Just found out that leds do degrade over time but not as bad as cfl's and hides. So I'll start making plans on some new lights and use the old ones in the shop.


----------



## gmo (Aug 25, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Hey all..
> Sorry haven’t been on in a while.
> Going through a rough spot at the home front.
> Not growing at the moment…
> ...


Hang in there man! Glad you stopped in! Let me know when you're up and running again and if you need anything. Got some really exciting new stuff to share with you whenever you're ready for it!


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2022)

Thanks for chiming in Airbone.  We are here if you need us. If you feel like sharing and need to talk we are always here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)

Airbone,,,,Hope everything works out at home little brother. Thanks for dropping in to keep us informed.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 25, 2022)

Any one hear from KINDBUD?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Any one hear from KINDBUD?


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 25, 2022)

Got in an honest 3.5 hours of work on the barns, including crawling my ass up on the roofs to sweep off a few years worth of pine needles. Only got up to 80 today, but with a 90% humidity and a BMI of 34. this fat old hippie worked up a sweat.
Put the forks on the Kubota bucket and took four loads of branches that I trimmed off the maples and pines. Got tired of ducking under 'em when mowing or walking.
Sure was handy having my best buddy out there helping. She saved me a ton of work crawling up and down a ladder to retrieve various implements of destruction. Made a great coach, too.
I love working when you can look back and see you really made a dent in what you wanted to accomplish.


----------



## ness (Aug 25, 2022)

Airbone happy to see you're ok.  puff puff pass pass puff puff


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 25, 2022)

This is close to what my hair looks like\
Not so much gray and the stache is brown


----------



## Laid Back Bob (Aug 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I remember as a young lad Mom had these plastic tube looking filters for her Iron
> (cloth Iron) they were water filters, supposely they removed all the minerals from tap water , they were appro1/12 round 6inches long open on both end with filter material inside, you ran water down through it into a collection jar.
> Can not find a single picture of them.
> Anyone remember them


Yeah. Weren't they like a brownish color inside?


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 25, 2022)

good evening   nice tattoos  thanks boo


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> want some hot coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats what I call breakfast.....


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2022)

Hippie said.....I love working when you can look back and see you really made a dent in what you wanted to accomplish.


_That is a happy kind of tired. _


----------



## giggy (Aug 26, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day. Time for a shower.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Now thats what I call breakfast.....


Or desert............


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 26, 2022)

Here's a happy ending story.  Elephant actually nuzzled the machine.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 26, 2022)

good one Unca

here is to a Groovy day


----------



## ness (Aug 26, 2022)

Morning Old Farts.  72 Tem. and 92 Hum.  Have a lot to do today.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 26, 2022)

waiting for the sun to come around

Venus was real bright this morning in the eastern sky


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 26, 2022)

This one is for anyone who likes animobiles -- especially doggies:


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 26, 2022)

One more, 'cause I am high as an elephant's coochie:


----------



## ness (Aug 26, 2022)

Good day


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

tweek


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2022)

Don't feel like it but gotta get my 10,000 steps in......time to walk.  BB later.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here's a happy ending story.  Elephant actually nuzzled the machine.



Ya got me all teared up on that one, Walter. Amazing animals, and great people.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 26, 2022)

When I leave the house by going through the garage, I am accosted by six to eight curlytail lizards.  They are peculiar:

I cut a blueberry in half and hold the half out.  The little bastages race to get the two halves.  When a curlytail gets his half and isn't careful, another one will steal it outa his mouth.

So the weird and fun thing to watch is to see them run up to grab their blueberry piece, and run squiggle squiggle squiggle the heck outa Dodge.

They are back in about 30 seconds.  I divvy up five blueberries at a time, so I know all the contestants got their nummies.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> She must have taken home economics in the 1950s
> View attachment 307004


Home economics - haven't heard that term in many moons.  I know my wife had that as a subject at school


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Home economics - haven't heard that term in many moons.  I know my wife had that as a subject at school


I got stuck in that class (Home & Family Living) in the second half of my senior year. I had pulled extra class credits and was supposed to graduate half way through my senior year, but just as the day arrived, they reneged and said I had to graduate with the rest of the class. Now a days, I would have sued, but that didn't happen back then. I refused and wouldn't fill out my classes list, so they stuck me in the classes that no one else wanted.
I went, but I refused to participate.
I remember my last day; It was a first week test. Question #12 on the test was, "When taking a shower, do you
A) Step into the shower and lather up.
B) Step into the shower, step out, and lather up, or
C)Step into the shower, move away from the shower head, lather up, and rinse off under the shower head.

I broke out laughing, ripped the test papers in half, walked up to the teacher and chucked 'em on her desk and said, "I guess at 17 years old, I've figured out how to take a shower by now, and you folks have taught me all I need to know." Walked out and never looked back. TINS.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 27, 2022)

Good morning to the flatuous old bunch.  Have a good one whatever you may be doing


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

Good morning Africana and all you lurkers

Africana , is that your backyard?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

No that's my backyard,,him and Hippie are trying to steal my toothbrush.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning Africana and all you lurkers
> 
> Africana , is that your backyard?


Unfortunately not. Still in Germany visiting our son and that is the English Garden in Munich near where he lives.
A great place to chill and enjoy after a micro


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

well Folks , sun is up and the chores are waiting….

see ya all laterz

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2022)

Morning....Lord let this day be good.....I need a day of peace.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning....Lord let this day be good.....I need a day of peace.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 27, 2022)

This is a washer-biter flyby.  *Close**Close**Close**Close*

I had to watch is a half-dozen times.
https://thechive.com/wp-content/upl...7e68b1d56-1.mp4?attachment_cache_bust=4174483


----------



## Africanna (Aug 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This is a washer-biter flyby.  *Close**Close**Close**Close*
> 
> I had to watch is a half-dozen times.
> https://thechive.com/wp-content/upl...7e68b1d56-1.mp4?attachment_cache_bust=4174483


Wow!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 307268


Worked well for me for years !
I lost that since then!


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2022)

You lost it, and I found it!


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2022)

The Old Hen, in Her infinite Wisdom, decided I needed more sleep, so she shut my bedroom door, kept the critters quiet, and let me sleep 'til 10:30. I feel like I've been drinking at Bill Cosby's house. Still haven't got my frog in the race. Got stuff to do, too.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 27, 2022)

You married a sweet chick!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 27, 2022)

A libtard learns a lesson


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Aug 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> A libtard learns a lesson



That's in SA. I absolutely despise that exploitation.  Unfortunately idiot tourists continue to support that


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2022)

Well, I got a little accomplished today in spite of a late start. Took three bucket loads of composted pine needles out to the pile, and sliced up a bunch of semi-rotted wood studs. I've dealt with the fire department a few times in my life, so before I started, I wrapped up three individual potatoes in aluminum foil, built a fire, and kept adding wood 'til it was pretty much burned up. Tossed the 'taters in for 45 minutes, and they turned out nice.
Fire department never showed. There's rules about burning construction materials (you can't), but you *can* have a cooking fire. With the spuds in the coals, it's a cooking fire.
More than one way to skin a kitty.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, I got a little accomplished today in spite of a late start. Took three bucket loads of composted pine needles out to the pile, and sliced up a bunch of semi-rotted wood studs. I've dealt with the fire department a few times in my life, so before I started, I wrapped up three individual potatoes in aluminum foil, built a fire, and kept adding wood 'til it was pretty much burned up. Tossed the 'taters in for 45 minutes, and they turned out nice.
> Fire department never showed. There's rules about burning construction materials (you can't), but you *can* have a cooking fire. With the spuds in the coals, it's a cooking fire.
> More than one way to skin a kitty.


We did and do that and we called them Mickies !


----------



## pute (Aug 27, 2022)

See you when the sun comes up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

Yep, 'bout that time.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> A libtard learns a lesson



That is a moron with a washtub full of balls, no error.

I'd be screaming like a little girl if a lion bit my leg, shoulder, and arm.  This guy never made a sound.

And the zoo guy tells him: "Get out."  He looks astonished -- as in, why should he get out?  Then the lion gets him my the shoulder, and he _still_ is not flustered and when loosened from the lion _again_, gets to where he casually leaves to stop and smile for the camera, finally saying:

"Ouch."

Mongo impressed.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 28, 2022)

Good Sunday morning to you.
Nice cool morning here but not looking forward to the long flight back home later today.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2022)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!

1/4 mile of death!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Well, I got a little accomplished today in spite of a late start. Took three bucket loads of composted pine needles out to the pile, and sliced up a bunch of semi-rotted wood studs. I've dealt with the fire department a few times in my life, so before I started, I wrapped up three individual potatoes in aluminum foil, built a fire, and kept adding wood 'til it was pretty much burned up. Tossed the 'taters in for 45 minutes, and they turned out nice.
> Fire department never showed. There's rules about burning construction materials (you can't), but you *can* have a cooking fire. With the spuds in the coals, it's a cooking fire.
> More than one way to skin a kitty.


We did the same thing with leaves as a kid
FD was up the street and My Mom would rake a huge pile and toss in 5 foil wrapped tatas , They wer yummy with loads of budder


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Sunday!
> Sunday!
> Sunday!
> 
> 1/4 mile of death!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 28, 2022)

Gooode mawning old farts and fartesses!  All hail Sol Rex!


----------



## pute (Aug 28, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Gotta run downstairs first thing and start brewing tea.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Gotta run downstairs first thing and start brewing tea.


give up coffee? lol


----------



## giggy (Aug 28, 2022)

morning i'm a moving.


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2022)

almost afternoon here folks, heading out to fill a few drums with fuel, gotta keep it on hand around here...damn diesel is 4.89 a gallon, 90 octane no lead is 3.99 gal...life ain't cheap...y'all enjoy what ya got...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> We did the same thing with leaves as a kid
> FD was up the street and My Mom would rake a huge pile and toss in 5 foil wrapped tatas , They wer yummy with loads of budder



While we din' use flint and steel, nevertheless it was standard practice for _everybody_ to rake leaves into the road, and burn them.

It was the way you kept the lawns and the general area neat.  FD did not G.A.S.  <-- They'd burn theirs the same way.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2022)

Some days, I am really on the ball.

Others...







The bullethole on the side is a nice touch.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 28, 2022)

^^^Who says a dud can't kill ya? I see proof!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2022)

chores done , break time

an elements pot parfait flowers and keef


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> While we din' use flint and steel, nevertheless it was standard practice for _everybody_ to rake leaves into the road, and burn them.
> 
> It was the way you kept the lawns and the general area neat.  FD did not G.A.S.  <-- They'd burn theirs the same way.


You are not that Old , Old Man LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You are not that Old , Old Man LOL


Well, as it wuz often my chore to do the rakin'... And it was Daddy that set it afire... I guess I am that old.

Remember:  I've seen in-service military _biplanes_ over my house as a kid. <-- TINS


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2022)

I love ya walt, age is just a number, our backs remind us of that every day...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode mawning old farts and fartesses!  All hail Sol Rex!


fartesses wow ! I love hangin out with you guys I learn a new word almost every week !


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

boo said:


> I love ya walt, age is just a number, our backs remind us of that every day...


amen to that
I tell every one 
"Every thing I have hurts,and if it dont hurt I dont have it anymore"


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> chores done , break time
> 
> an elements pot parfait flowers and keef
> 
> ...


Nice! It has a woman’s touch…a little surprise in the middle

edited. In a nice way


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice! It has a woman’s touch…a little surprise in the middle
> 
> edited. In a nice way





yep

Swede made them…she has tiny nimble fingers


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 29, 2022)

boo said:


> I love ya walt, age is just a number, our backs remind us of that every day...


Yowza.  What doesn't hurt doesn't work.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 29, 2022)

Staying on topic:  My fargin crossbow green-dot sight just died as I wuz lookin' through it to shoot.  Got dimmer and dimmer... and then gone.  Figgered it was the battery.  So I rummaged around and found one of them 25c sized jobbies.

Put it in.  No joy.

Hopped in Clouseau's Silver Fox and buzzed a few miles to a hardware store.  Ten bucks for two batteries.  Jeez.  Brought them in and put a new, new one in.

No joy.

Normally, replacing a green dot sight is _tres_ simple. Not this sucker.  It does not mount on a picatinny rail like every other sight I have ever seen.  It goes in a fargin _slot_. [|]

I've looked all over the fargin Net for one.  Nopers.  They come with the fargin crossbow -- a Chicom OEM.  Jeez.

Gonna head on down to the local gun shop to see if they can Haitian-rig a new sight.  If not, the crossbow is useless -- dangerous, even.


----------



## ness (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Aug 29, 2022)

Morning Walt, Ness and the rest.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)

good morning


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice! It has a woman’s touch…a little surprise in the middle
> 
> edited. In a nice way


There is NOTHING like a womans touch ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> fartesses wow ! I love hangin out with you guys I learn a new word almost every week !



It's a gift!  Look at where having Heads name new cannabis crosses has led us.......................



ness said:


> View attachment 307410





bigsur51 said:


> good morning


Goooode morning all!!  Lets start this morning on an upbeat note and hug the person next to you.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2022)

That didn't work....I just tried to hug Mrs Pute and she slapped me.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> It's a gift!  Look at where having Heads name new cannabis crosses has led us.......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im by my self and as it is i barely keep my hands off my self ...lol


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

pute said:


> That didn't work....I just tried to hug Mrs Pute and she slapped me.


probably from a past ,present or future wrong thing you may have said ,or are saying or will say with in a 40 year span ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 29, 2022)

pute said:


> That didn't work....I just tried to hug Mrs Pute and she slapped me.


Alas, that's where reputation may come in brother. 

The question is that when you bring her home roses for absolutely no reason beyond your love, does she swoon at your love and affection, or is she immediately suspicious and wonder what you have been up to?


joeb631a said:


> Im by my self and as it is i barely keep my hands off my self ...lol



What better excuse??


----------



## boo (Aug 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im by my self and as it is i barely keep my hands off my self ...lol


how's your eyesight joe...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

boo said:


> how's your eyesight joe...


glasses


----------



## boo (Aug 29, 2022)

thick ones 'eh...I'm outta here, time to bend some bones...give it a tug for me joe...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

boo said:


> thick ones 'eh...I'm outta here, time to bend some bones...give it a tug for me joe...


too late


----------



## ness (Aug 29, 2022)

Behave


----------



## ness (Aug 29, 2022)

This is the top of a branch.  Forgot her name.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2022)

Just finished my walk. Got a busy day ahead and need to get to moving. Will check in from time to time but duty calls today.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

gonna get in trouble  for this one ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)

Go check what i just posted on the Island.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 307433


As council representing your dog, all you have is circumstantial evidence...


joeb631a said:


> gonna get in trouble  for this one ....



I literally laughed out loud on that one. I needed a good one. Thanks!


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Go check what i just posted on the Island.


Azzhole!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)

Trying to keep you on your toes.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2022)

Break from mowing.  Had to get the sweat out of my eyes. Nice and cool in here......anybody wanta finish cutting my grass?


----------



## Africanna (Aug 29, 2022)

Home and hosed


----------



## boo (Aug 29, 2022)

dropped off my loader again, dang thing is 30 years old and gettin cranky...funny how ignorant some drivers are...who in their right mind would challenge a superduty hauling a loader on a tandem trailer...some jerk tried to get in the lane I was occupying, let him eat my trailer and see how that goes...rant over, time to walk the garden...


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 29, 2022)

Update on my crossbow (*sob*)...  




The guys in the gun store all gathered around, looking at the crazy way the Chicoms put the green dot scope on.  It became obvious that the mount was part of the trigger action.  The crossbow is 20 years old and has nailed the largest deer I ever got with anything, and lotsa hawgs.  Even a turkey. (*whimper*)

You just cannot safely aim it without the dot sight.  One of the guys there was salivating over my buzzer skin.  I looked at him and said:

"Tell ya what... you can have the whole thing, strap and all for two boxes of .443 round shot for my new 1851 Navy .44"

He jumped at it.  Had eyes only for the strap. That made it a double-positive deal.  That was enough black powder ammo to last me a long time, the crossbow was useless to me, and the strap was a ho-hum.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2022)

Been on the run.  Just got back from the eye Dr.  I need cataract surgery in my right eye.  Had my left done a few years back.  Dr told me I needed to cheat a bit as my eye really isn't bad enough for ins to pay for it.  Gave me instructions on what to say and do.  I have been wanting to get this done for a long time and this is the year....I hope. 

Next up....got a Conference call with my financial advisor at 3:00.  This should be interesting.  Anybody know a safe place to invest now days.  I bet Paul Pelosi does.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Been on the run.  Just got back from the eye Dr.  I need cataract surgery in my right eye.  Had my left done a few years back.  Dr told me I needed to cheat a bit as my eye really isn't bad enough for ins to pay for it.  Gave me instructions on what to say and do.  I have been wanting to get this done for a long time and this is the year....I hope.
> 
> Next up....got a Conference call with my financial advisor at 3:00.  This should be interesting.  Anybody know a safe place to invest now days.  I bet Paul Pelosi does.





how did the call go?

if I had got here earlier , you could have patched me in on that call and I could have sold a bunch of Bitcoin to everyone


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

boo said:


> dropped off my loader again, dang thing is 30 years old and gettin cranky...funny how ignorant some drivers are...who in their right mind would challenge a superduty hauling a loader on a tandem trailer...some jerk tried to get in the lane I was occupying, let him eat my trailer and see how that goes...rant over, time to walk the garden...


"Stupidity is one of the basic building blocks of the universe" Frank Zappa


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Update on my crossbow (*sob*)...  View attachment 307457
> 
> The guys in the gun store all gathered around, looking at the crazy way the Chicoms put the green dot scope on.  It became obvious that the mount was part of the trigger action.  The crossbow is 20 years old and has nailed the largest deer I ever got with anything, and lotsa hawgs.  Even a turkey. (*whimper*)
> 
> ...


I cast 'em round and conical for that caliber. Pure lead, most of which came from Flint water lines. TINS.


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Been on the run.  Just got back from the eye Dr.  I need cataract surgery in my right eye.  Had my left done a few years back.  Dr told me I needed to cheat a bit as my eye really isn't bad enough for ins to pay for it.  Gave me instructions on what to say and do.  I have been wanting to get this done for a long time and this is the year....I hope.
> 
> Next up....got a Conference call with my financial advisor at 3:00.  *This should be interesting.  Anybody know a safe place to invest now days.  I bet Paul Pelosi does.*


*Just saw this! *

Awright, pay close 'tention -- You guys have the doctorates in complex plant growth.  I am sorta like that with investing.

My investments have made it so I retired at 52, have no debts/mortgage/carpay/etc.
I worked as an engineer, not making a lot of money.

Invest in something that will still have value WHEN, not IF the US dollar is replaced by the BRICs group. <-- This will be soon.

I invested for years in silver and gold.  NOT numismatics (buy a racehorse, sell a mule...)  By "invested" I mean *I TOOK POSSESSION OF WHAT I BOUGHT*.  _Always_.  I own no paper "shares" or "receipts for storage" or other scams.

Time is short for anyone reading this.  Invest BIG now.  In physical PM's in your hand.

Right now, silver is incredibly undervalued _vs_ gold.  Gold has held its value for centuries.  The same piece of gold would have bought you as fine a suit in Ancient Rome as it would today.  The same amount of gold would buy you a new house in 1970 as it would today. <-- Think about that.  What changed?  The value of the dollar is what changed.  It is going to zero.

Silver is historically around a 16:1 with gold. * It is now 90+ to 1*.  Go to an LCD (Local Coin Dealer) and buy all the junk silver (that's silver US coins) you can.

Buy silver rounds (they look like silver dollars, but are pure silver).

Fiat <-- That means legit fake money.  Fiat of any kind has a time limit to its self-destruction.  The US dollar is fiat. It is an IOU that cannot be paid.

Your investment broker deals in FIAT.  He works hard at figuring out what stocks will return the most paper money.

Don't get bored:  I have a One Hundred Trillion Dollar real banknote from Zimbabwe.  The Zimbabawe dollar was at a parity with the US dollar just recently.  I got it postpaid for .99c

The city streets in Boliva are littered with tons of Bolivars <-- Used to be just exactly like the dollars in your wallet.  Now, one Bolivar equals one hundred millionth of a US dollar.

But the US dollar is going to crash.  SOON, dammit.  Here is why:  It is the WORLD RESERVE CURRENCY.  All other currencies are measured by it.  So it looks like the dollar is "strong".

It is... comparatively.  It is like on guy on the very rear of the Titanic as it was going down:  That guy is in much better shape than everyone else fifty feet away who is going under.

To complete the analogy, a bunch of others are rowing away in a lifeboat (BRICs).

To sum:  There were lots of stock portfolios that were used for insulation on walls.  Today is no longer a time to think printed paper of any sort whatsoever will have the value ascribed to it in normal times.

It will not.  Take a look -- note this is an "old" graph, therefore it has question marks instead of showing JBiden's inflationary work:





Bottom Line:  Get copper pennies.  Get dimes and quarters.  Stay AWAY from silver dollars because they are priced way, way higher than ten dimes or four quarters.  If you are loaded with Bolivars Francs US Dollars in bank accounts, get on the net and look up these folks.  They have been rated by customers as the best:  MoneyMetals





						Money Metals Exchange: Trusted Silver & Gold dealer
					

As America's fastest growing dealer, Money Metals Exchange helps customers switch their paper dollars into the safety of gold & silver bullion coins & bars.




					www.moneymetals.com
				




It is good to get gold for sure, too.  Krugerrands are the world standard, but any gold coins (NOT numismatics) are fine. 

I sincerely hope this helps you guys as much as you've helped me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 30, 2022)

great advice Unca

and good morning


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I cast 'em round and conical for that caliber. Pure lead, most of which came from Flint water lines. TINS.


Are you shittin' me?  Lead water pipes?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> great advice Unca
> 
> and good morning



G'mornin' back.

Waitaminnit -- Whachoo doin' up at this hour?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> G'mornin' back.
> 
> Waitaminnit -- Whachoo doin' up at this hour?




drinking coffee and eating an English muffin with apricot jam

but only after I fed the Big Cat


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Aug 30, 2022)

Goooode morning brothers and sisters!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

Good morning peeps. Hope everyone slept well and has a nice day planned.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

Morning. Power went out last night.  Busy resetting clocks, timers......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning. Power went out last night.  Busy resetting clocks, timers......


I hate resetting the timers. I have two with no directions. They are both different. I let the hubby help with that part of the grow.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

My veg lights were out as well.....have everything reset ....oh couple more clocks....pain in the azz.


----------



## ness (Aug 30, 2022)

Morning Old Farts Club.  Wishing everyone have a peaceful relaxing day.


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2022)

Present


----------



## boo (Aug 30, 2022)

mornin folks, I'm here in body but I've misplaced my mind...


----------



## Africanna (Aug 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Been on the run.  Just got back from the eye Dr.  I need cataract surgery in my right eye.  Had my left done a few years back.  Dr told me I needed to cheat a bit as my eye really isn't bad enough for ins to pay for it.  Gave me instructions on what to say and do.  I have been wanting to get this done for a long time and this is the year....I hope.
> 
> Next up....got a Conference call with my financial advisor at 3:00.  This should be interesting.  Anybody know a safe place to invest now days.  I bet Paul Pelosi does.


Best wishes for getting that eye sorted - don't leave it.

As for the best place to invest right now - do you have a mattress?


----------



## ness (Aug 30, 2022)

Missed the Bud Of The Month.   How do I find out who won?


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Best wishes for getting that eye sorted - don't leave it.
> 
> As for the best place to invest right now - do you have a mattress?


Loosing 8% a year.  If you have $100, 000 In your mattress at the beginning of the year it is only worth $92,000 in December......what is that worth after 20 years.....virtually nothing.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

ness said:


> Missed the Bud Of The Month.   How do I find out who won?


Not over yet.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

I just bumped it for you.


----------



## ness (Aug 30, 2022)

pute said:


> I just bumped it for you.



Thank you.


----------



## ness (Aug 30, 2022)

I need to feed the one girl I have outside.  I think I posted a picture of one branch.  Funky.
This a Gelato 











Time to go outside.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Are you shittin' me?  Lead water pipes?


Hate to break it to ya, but if you live in a city that's older than 80 years or so, somewhere in the supply link you'll find lead pipes.

The big stink about Flint was a joke. There are major cities in the US that have a lot worse lead water pollution problems. 

The lead they used in water pipes is just about as pure as you can find. Great for casting muzzleloader fodder, and can be cut with linotype or wheel weights for most smokeless calibers. For full bore hot rounds, straight wheel weights work best. If you're really pushing it, a little linotype mixed in makes 'em even harder.


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

Back to trimming.


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2022)

I'll just stay in my dark corner for awhile longer.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

Stoned....did I spell that right


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2022)

giggy said:


> I'll just stay in my dark corner for awhile longer.


Lose power again, or are you getting philosophical on us?


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hate to break it to ya, but if you live in a city that's older than 80 years or so, somewhere in the supply link you'll find lead pipes.
> 
> The big stink about Flint was a joke. There are major cities in the US that have a lot worse lead water pollution problems.
> 
> The lead they used in water pipes is just about as pure as you can find. Great for casting muzzleloader fodder, and can be cut with linotype or wheel weights for most smokeless calibers. For full bore hot rounds, straight wheel weights work best. If you're really pushing it, a little linotype mixed in makes 'em even harder.


Himself and my younger son, Puck, have made thousands of rounds of .45's with straight wheel weights.  Useta be, you could stop in any gas station and get fifty pounds of used wheel weights just for asking.

We useta go to the range with our 1911's and blast away with games** we invented... but we _always_ came home with more brass than we started with.

That left primers and powder.  <-- Dang.  Them, I hadda buy. 

**Our fave was "Dirty Harry" timed to the second:  Pick up your .45, disassemble it, step away and back, reassemble it, load it, and put six in the target.


----------



## ness (Aug 31, 2022)

Morning troopers time for coffee and pick 
your smoke.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 31, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning troopers time for coffee and pick
> your smoke.


Good morning my Dear!


----------



## ness (Aug 31, 2022)

Good morning joeb.  What's cooking on you agender?  I'll be taking care of things that need to be put back were there should be.  I see a cloudy blue sky this morning.  It's been so rainy and grey out.  I just might change my plans to outside chores.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 31, 2022)

ness said:


> Good morning joeb.  What's cooking on you agender?  I'll be taking care of things that need to be put back were there should be.  I see a cloudy blue sky this morning.  It's been so rainy and grey out.  I just might change my plans to outside chores.


I worked yesterday and today  getting my blood drawn and getting my van inspected at my buddys shop and trying to stay cool My Fair Lady!


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2022)

good morning


----------



## Unca Walt (Aug 31, 2022)

So I decided I'd better feed the orchids that are growing up the side of the Chateau...  Found a package of Orchid Fertilizer.  When I read the destructions, I nearly catted on the spot.

"1/4 teaspoon per gallon of water" <-- The package therefore holds enough orchid food to feed more than a hundred fargin acres of orchids.

After mixing up all that was needed for the next ten years, it looks like I will have to bequeath my 99.96% full package of orchid food to my heirs.


----------



## ness (Aug 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I worked yesterday and today  getting my blood drawn and getting my van inspected at my buddys shop and trying to stay cool My Fair Lady!


Sound like a relaxing day.  We have no inspection here in GA.  I don't drive.  Don't care to. I don't leave the house until the 6th of Sept.  Dr appointment. Well time to get strarted.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Aug 31, 2022)

ness said:


> Sound like a relaxing day.  We have no inspection here in GA.  I don't drive.  Don't care to. I don't leave the house until the 6th of Sept.  Dr appointment. Well time to get strarted.  Enjoy your day.


In New York we are #1 in finding ways to extract $ out of you


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

Morning OFC.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> View attachment 307647


Loved that movie....the rest of the ape movies sucked IMO.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

Hippie is here.....must have been drinking beer all day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2022)

Bastard,,,,he is drinking beer while im working.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 31, 2022)

Cheers!


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Hippie is here.....must have been drinking beer all day.


Sounds like a great plan, but I'm stuck on Tuesdays and Fridays only. Had some crap to take care of. I'd much rather been drinking lye.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

sorry to hear


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2022)

.. in '62 on the battleship Texas  






.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 31, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> .. in '62 on the battleship Texas
> 
> 
> View attachment 307655
> ...


I had the opportunity to work on the battleship USS Iowa in the 80s. The wood deck was beautiful. I think this picture was taken close to the time


----------



## Africanna (Sep 1, 2022)

Good morning and what a lovely morning it is - spring has sprung in the southern half and that usually means not too long before the grow gets underway under the African sun.

Here's to a good day


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2022)

Morning everybody.  The battleship texas is being moved to galveston, I guess down to the old navy base. Pelican  island I believe. The battle grounds will never be the same again. As I was getting out of the navy, they were bringing the battle ships back into service, I did think about going after one but was talked out of it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 1, 2022)

Good morning ya'll!  Hoping everyone has a lovely day!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 1, 2022)

Good morning and happy September 1st

here is to a Groovy day!

I am off to the Salt Mines to survey the damage from last nights storm

be back later


----------



## ness (Sep 1, 2022)

Good morning 

I don't feel good today so I'm taking the day off.  The girls are all set for the day, so everything done except for my dogs they need my attention all day they take turns one gets scratched they all have to be scratched.  

Have a blessed day


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 1, 2022)

ness said:


> Good morning
> 
> I don't feel good today so I'm taking the day off.  The girls are all set for the day, so everything done except for my dogs they need my attention all day they take turns one gets scratched they all have to be scratched.
> 
> Have a blessed day


You as well!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2022)

Morning Old Farts and Fartesses. Sun is shining and so far it's a balmy 68 degrees. Got a hankering to make New England clam chowder today, so I'm gonna. Stuff is soooo rich..... OK, I'm drooling like Pavlov's dog already.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning Old Farts and Fartesses. Sun is shining and so far it's a balmy 68 degrees. Got a hankering to make New England clam chowder today, so I'm gonna. Stuff is soooo rich..... OK, I'm drooling like Pavlov's dog already.




clam chowder!

my gawd I wish I was there

i was in Cape Cod in 1975 , had some killer clam chowder , I was hooked


----------



## ness (Sep 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Morning Old Farts and Fartesses. Sun is shining and so far it's a balmy 68 degrees. Got a hankering to make New England clam chowder today, so I'm gonna. Stuff is soooo rich..... OK, I'm drooling like Pavlov's dog already.



Morning Hippie (Faresses )  I love New England clam chowder.  yummy.  Enjoy   I grow up in MA.  love all that New England food.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2022)

You East Coasters would probably turn your nose up at it, but the Midwesterners around here just love it. My Old Boys in the hood up and died on me, but I still find a new neighbor or two to share with. I can't cook small. It's squad size or nothing.


----------



## ness (Sep 1, 2022)

Happy to hear Hippie squad size you're going to need it because we are all coming at least in spirt. Have fun. Here in GA they don't have clams.  

For New Year's I thinking I'm cooking a beef roast med rare.  Butterfly shrimp and I'm still thinking of the rest of menu.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2022)

Quick confession; I use caned clams. Get the tar and feathers ready.....


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2022)

I like my clams fried same with oysters but I want my muscles steamed.


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2022)

Busy as a one legged man in a azz kicking contest....back later today.


----------



## stain (Sep 1, 2022)

Feeling old today. Guess I slept wrong. Neck is killing me. It's even hard to type this out. SUCKS big time. Worst part I need to pull a transmission. Not today...

Waiting for the rain, just hope we get enough.

trashcan pine


----------



## MJ Passion (Sep 1, 2022)

Nice photos.


----------



## boo (Sep 1, 2022)

stain always has nice pics...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 1, 2022)

MJ Passion said:


> Nice photos.


Now Ya got Weedhops all excited he is running around trying to find the nudes


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Quick confession; I use caned clams. Get the tar and feathers ready.....


Rumor has it that Joe B is organizing a lynch mob and Walt's offered to smack the horse.


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2022)

Afternoon gang.  Back from my nefarious deeds.  Talked with a fiduciary investor.....didn't like him.....next.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You East Coasters would probably turn your nose up at it, but the Midwesterners around here just love it. My Old Boys in the hood up and died on me, but I still find a new neighbor or two to share with. I can't cook small. It's squad size or nothing.


Turn up our nose? We  invented New England Clam Cowder as well as calzones ....!


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Afternoon gang.  Back from my nefarious deeds.  Talked with a fiduciary investor.....didn't like him.....next.


Just by chance what did he advise that you invest?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Turn up our nose? We  invented New England Clam Cowder as well as calzones ....!


And cheese that smells way worse than some feet


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Just by chance what did he advise that you invest?


No this guy was weird he wanted to give me money. Probably stoned now. Think about it.


----------



## pute (Sep 1, 2022)

Where would you put your hard earned money Roster?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Where would you put your hard earned money Roster?


Not in a Bank


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 1, 2022)

ness said:


> Good morning
> 
> I don't feel good today so I'm taking the day off.  The girls are all set for the day, so everything done except for my dogs they need my attention all day they take turns one gets scratched they all have to be scratched.
> 
> Have a blessed day


Hope you feel better soon Ness enjoy your doggo day


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 1, 2022)

But that actually is a tough question these days, dammed if  we do, dammed if we don't.  I think gold and silver salemans are just out to make a buck, and the prices can change overnight with just a few bad news reports.
We are in trouble if our Gov starts to nosedive, Us older guys will have a very hard time living off the land .
I wish I knew to be honest, my money in the stocks has lost over 150,000


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Turn up our nose? We  invented New England Clam Cowder as well as calzones ....!


Canned clams, Joe. Still wanna bowl?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 1, 2022)

Lots of choice clam chowder and fried clam strips on the west coast too.  

Portland has good restaurants, but less than before Covid.  Alas two of my favorite Japanese and German restaurants all three went out of business and my favorite Chinese restaurant now does only take out.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Canned clams, Joe. Still wanna bowl?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 307761


Those are liable to give you monkeypox…


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And cheese that smells way worse than some feet


we also invented the cheese from the holy land " cheeses from Nazareth"


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 307761


They sing too


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Canned clams, Joe. Still wanna bowl?


Im lucky ,we get clams from the great south bay onnthe south shore BUT canned clams sure as shit aint stopping me from eating chowder ! nice hunk of bread and good pepper...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 1, 2022)

If they were around when I was of age I would have joined ....


----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day. Maybe i'll wake up here in a bit.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> we also invented the cheese from the holy land " cheeses from Nazareth"


Researchers looking at things that repel mosquitos, discovered that sweat socks and Limburger cheese both did and upon further research discovered that the yeast in Limburger is the same as toe cheese and probably evolved from monks processing the cheese in vats with their feet.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 2, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Researchers looking at things that repel mosquitos, discovered that sweat socks and Limburger cheese both did and upon further research discovered that the yeast in Limburger is the same as toe cheese and probably evolved from monks processing the cheese in vats with their feet.


might be known as formunda  cheese  !!!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 2, 2022)

ONE UGLY PUPPY !!!!


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2022)

Morning OFC. I am off to a flying start today.  Now if I could just find my pants.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. I am off to a flying start today.  Now if I could just find my pants.


Dont leave home without them you get into trouble ...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Dont leave home without them you get into trouble ...


If he goes out commando style no one will notice


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 2, 2022)

Im hungry yes please a nice stack of pancakes


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> If he goes out commando style no one will notice


and no skid marks going commando


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2022)

It's ok I found them next door at my neighbor's.......


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 307800


I am really good at making bad decisions…


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am really good at making bad decisions…


I sometimes do it in art form ....


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I sometimes do it in art form ....







But hey your are an electrician and not a carpenter


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> and no skid marks going commando


Skid marks make it easy. Always remember; yellow in the front, brown in the rear.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Skid marks make it easy. Always remember; yellow in the front, brown in the rear.


Unless you are turning them for the new week
Army green are the best


----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2022)

ONE UGLY PUPPY !!!!
[/QUOTE]
Read a story about a man that raised one for 4 years, one day it grabbed him, and dragged him into the water and ate him.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2022)

They kill more people in Africa than any other animal.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They kill more people in Africa than any other animal.


They also make great meatballs ....


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They kill more people in Africa than any other animal.


And migrate to the US when they want free stuff


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 2, 2022)

I was a bad ass ....


----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2022)

I would break my fool a$$ neck on that thing^^^


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 2, 2022)

pute said:


> It's ok I found them next door at my neighbor's.......


The Neighbor still has the undies


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2022)

So they found a 15-foot rattlesnake down here in Floriduh.  In town, yet.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2022)

While we are on the subject, you just gotta see these three kids with Transformer outfits on.  So fargin cool.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 3, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> So they found a 15-foot rattlesnake down here in Floriduh.  In town, yet.
> 
> View attachment 307870
> View attachment 307871
> ...


Hopefully they didn't kill it and were able to release it somewhere suitable


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 3, 2022)

We had those big rattlers at my house in Georgia (very near this same area). Anything I saw near the house or walking area in my yard was a dead one. Sorry snake lovers. I dont mind a black snake hanging around but these guys both large and small are very dangerous to let hang around. I killed one that my neighbor skinned and tanned the leather on. He also smoked the meat and brought it to work which I tried but the smoky greasy taste was not to my liking.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Hopefully they didn't kill it and were able to release it somewhere suitable


Look closely at the neck of the snake just below where it is being skewerd by the spear:  Note the bullet hole(s) sticking the hide out.

Gonna 'fess up:  On my best day, I would never have even remotely contemplated my Swiss Army Knife maneuver on that beast.  That thing snacks on rottweilers.


----------



## ness (Sep 3, 2022)

giggy said:


> ONE UGLY PUPPY !!!!



Read a story about a man that raised one for 4 years, one day it grabbed him, and dragged him into the water and ate him.
[/QUOTE]

ya those hippo's are mean I even thing it can take a elephant.  I wouldn't get close to one those beasts.  The adults probably open there months taller then the height (5.2) of me or 
more.


----------



## ness (Sep 3, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> So they found a 15-foot rattlesnake down here in Floriduh.  In town, yet.
> 
> View attachment 307870
> View attachment 307871
> ...



Didn't know rattle stack grew that big.  Wow. no, no, no


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We had those big rattlers at my house in Georgia (very near this same area). Anything I saw near the house or walking area in my yard was a dead one. Sorry snake lovers. I dont mind a black snake hanging around but these guys both large and small are very dangerous to let hang around. I killed one that my neighbor skinned and tanned the leather on. He also smoked the meat and brought it to work which I tried but the smoky greasy taste was not to my liking.


The average Western Diamondback where I grew up was 5' long and weighed about a pound per foot.  The big ones like the one pictured were brought up from Texas pandhandle to compete in the Okene annual Rattlesnake Roundup.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2022)

There are some huge Rattlesnakes In West Texas. My grandfather worked on an oil lease. His hobby was catching Rattlesnakes. I've seen big cages ful of the mean fkers. He sold them to an Indian guy who milked them and of course made shit out of the skins. Never seen one that big though.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

Are Baby Rattlesnakes Really More Dangerous than Adults?
					

Contrary to popular belief, the bite of a baby rattlesnake is almost always far less serious than the bite of a larger adult rattlesnake. The notion that baby rattlesnakes cannot control the quantity of venom injected (referred to in the field of Herpetology as “venom metering”) is a myth that has b




					wsed.org


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Only snakes around the house are good ones.  They eat rodents and bugs.  There are rattlesnakes close but the habitat isn't suitable near the house.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 3, 2022)

ness said:


> Read a story about a man that raised one for 4 years, one day it grabbed him, and dragged him into the water and ate him.



ya those hippo's are mean I even thing it can take a elephant.  I wouldn't get close to one those beasts.  The adults probably open there months taller then the height (5.2) of me or
more. 
[/QUOTE]
On the other hand, you only need one for a nice pot of sauce......


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ness (Sep 3, 2022)

You would eat hippo?  I guess if I was starving I would try it.


----------



## ness (Sep 3, 2022)

Would a copperheads kill a hippo?


----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2022)

I haven't seen a copperhead since I moved to Colorado.  No water moccasin here either.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Are Baby Rattlesnakes Really More Dangerous than Adults?
> 
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, the bite of a baby rattlesnake is almost always far less serious than the bite of a larger adult rattlesnake. The notion that baby rattlesnakes cannot control the quantity of venom injected (referred to in the field of Herpetology as “venom metering”) is a myth that has b
> ...


they grow up to be politicians


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 3, 2022)

ness said:


> You would eat hippo?  I guess if I was starving I would try it.


I was told it taste like chicken ,bad chicken


----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2022)

^^^Joe explain to me what a chicken does to become bad?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 3, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^Joe explain to me what a chicken does to become bad?


when it crosses the road with out asking ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The average Western Diamondback where I grew up was 5' long and weighed about a pound per foot.  The big ones like the one pictured were brought up from Texas pandhandle to compete in the Okene annual Rattlesnake Roundup.
> 
> View attachment 307879





looks like it is getting popular nowadays


*Rattlesnake Hunts in Oklahoma*​*Waurika Rattlesnake Festival:* April 8-11

*Waynoka Rattlesnake Hunt:* April 9-11

*Apache Rattlesnake Festival:* April 15-18

*Okeene Rattlesnake Roundup:* April 23-25

*Mangum Rattlesnake Derby:* April 23-25.


----------



## ness (Sep 3, 2022)

Need to get start washing the clothes have fun young hearted farts.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looks like it is getting popular nowadays
> 
> 
> *Rattlesnake Hunts in Oklahoma*​*Waurika Rattlesnake Festival:* April 8-11
> ...


Clearly those creatures aren't a protected species


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 3, 2022)

ness said:


> Would a copperheads kill a hippo?


I don't think there are any Copperheads in Africa, but probably not, due to their hide thicknesses and fat layers, besides their overall size.


bigsur51 said:


> looks like it is getting popular nowadays
> 
> 
> *Rattlesnake Hunts in Oklahoma*​*Waurika Rattlesnake Festival:* April 8-11
> ...


Wowza, I've only attended the one in Okeene.  We sold our catches to the El Passo zoo for milking and their reptile gardens.  We got $0.50/lb live.

I've only stumbled across Timber Rattlers so far here in Oregon, though I understand there are also Western Diamondback.  We ate the last one we ran across and turned him into a hat band for my friends kid. 

Not much meat, a lot of bones and they taste just like snake or lizard.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2022)

ness said:


> Would a copperheads kill a hippo?


I doubt it. A lot of fat on those critters.

Out in Lapeer County in Michigan around the early 1900's, there were a lot of German immigrants that were farmers. They started out with cows, but Lapeer was a hot spot in the state for massasauga rattlers. Rattler bites cow, cow dies. They started raising hogs. Snake bites hog, hog eats snake. Done deal.

They're really a pretty little snake. My nephew in law had his kids out to a nature area and spotted a snake he'd never seen before and snapped a pic of it to show me. Yep, massasauga. I spent weeks looking for 'em in my younger days and never had seen one in the wild.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The average Western Diamondback where I grew up was 5' long and weighed about a pound per foot.  The big ones like the one pictured were brought up from Texas pandhandle to compete in the Okene annual Rattlesnake Roundup.
> 
> View attachment 307879


The one that got his fangs stuck in my dungarees weighed 22 pounds. I was walking along with a bag of corn for my feeder.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 3, 2022)

ness said:


> Would a copperheads kill a hippo?


Not a chance.  About forty-six reasons. 

1. Copperheads are venomous, yes... but their venom aint worth crap.  Folks just don't die from copperhead bites -- unlike cottonmouths, rattlers, coral snakes.

2. If you have ever watched what a wild oink** does to a far tougher, far more dangerous good-sized rattlesnake in a fight, you would see that a hippo might as well be an Abrams tank relative to a puny, dinky copperhead.

**I saw this once:  Mama oink with a veritable herd of baby oinks trundling down a logging road.  BIG rattlesnake coils itselfup in the middle.  Mama runs at the snake, ignoring its strike, and just _runs over_ the sumbitch.  Turns, and the snake strikes again as Mama does another Larry Csonka on it at speed.  The snakes fangs bounce off.

After a short while, the buzzer looked like Beetle Bailey after Sarge got done.

Bringing this forward to hippos... A hippo could run over Mama oink the same way _she_ ran over the buzzer.  Imagine what the hippo would do to a poncy little twit copperhead:  He would stand there and just _step_ on the sumbitch and make it a copperhead cobbler.


----------



## boo (Sep 3, 2022)

I've got 2 wild boars in my pen, they can cut and run faster than you could imagine...turbo is too far to run but earlene flies around the pen like the mad woman she is...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2022)

I use to catch rattlesnakes with my teeth.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

Good morning, Walter.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I don't think there are any Copperheads in Africa, but probably not, due to their hide thicknesses and fat layers, besides their overall size.


No copperheads here. Endemic to the US


----------



## ness (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2022)

boo said:


> I've got 2 wild boars in my pen, they can cut and run faster than you could imagine...turbo is too far to run but earlene flies around the pen like the mad woman she is...


OK, ya crazy bastage... The questions just pile up here.  How? Why? Makin' little boars?

High as George W.'s nose on Rushmore, the Ole Farmboy comes out:  "Got any sows? They'll breed better'n runnin' Earlene, who clearly thinks Turbo is gay."

Touching Earth for a few seconds:  Really... How and Why?  I usetra trap hogs up at our hunt camp, but we didn't save them.

And yes, a wild hawg can run surprisingly fast, especially in brush.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 4, 2022)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!

Thrills! Spills! Shake hands with the devil! 1/4 mile of death!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 4, 2022)

ness said:


> View attachment 307955


You too my dear!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)

Africanna said:


> No copperheads here. Endemic to the US


Yeah but you got a ton of other things that can kill you ...!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)

Good advice


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2022)

I eat Copperheads for breakfast.
Okay maybe I don't,,but if I did they would be fried and in some white gravy with biscuits.
Damn that's the second time this morning I've thought about biscuits and gravy.
Guess what I'm having for breakfast.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2022)

Just asked my Wife and she said no problem. Lord I love this Woman.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Yeah but you got a ton of other things that can kill you ...!


Too many.  Had two dogs taken out by a puff adder and a Cape Cobra respectively


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)

Good morning Kids


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Too many.  Had two dogs taken out by a puff adder and a Cape Cobra respectively


all we have on Long Island thats dangerous is massive woke morons  crawling around like opinionated cockroaches.
Sorry about your doggies....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2022)

Watch the line and remember which thread we are in Joe. Mean Old bastard.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

Africanna said:


> No copperheads here. Endemic to the US


I'd climb into a sleeping bag full of 'em before I'd want to be in the same zipcode as a Black Mamba.


joeb631a said:


> View attachment 307968
> 
> Good morning Kids


A truly beautiful woman needs no help. A clean, smiling face with a good personality attached to it trumps a face full of war paint.


WeedHopper said:


> Watch the line and remember which thread we are in Joe. Mean Old bastard.


I fixed it. Love ya, Joe.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> all we have on Long Island thats dangerous is massive woke morons  crawling around like opinionated cockroaches.
> Sorry about your doggies....


What about them vicious garter snakes? You get caught in an alley by a bull garter snake...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> A truly beautiful woman needs no help. A clean, smiling face with a good personality attached to it trumps *a face full of war paint.*


I was coming home from a godawful redeye flight from who knows where.  It was about 3:00 AM and I was in Dulles Airplane Patch.  I was tired, really grouchy, and I hadda pee. 

Had my briefcase in one hand and my 2-suiter in the other. The whole fargin terminal was super lit up, with huge lamps, lotsa cabling all over the floor.  I started across the big floor and this guy ran out and grabbed my arm.  (He never knew how close he came  to being flattened.)

"You have to hold up," he says.  He looked at me a added in a staccato hurry: "We're making a film here, and this scene is just now being filmed."  He pointed, and here comes two young women dressed in something that were supposed to be stewardess outfits, but looked like something made for Jackie Kennedy.  Gorgeous.

When they got about ten feet away, I could see they did not look human.  Their makeup was like non-reflective paint.  I was amazed at how unreal they looked.

This was in the opening scenes of "Airport" with the stewardesses walking along in daylight.  That's how bright they had lit the joint up.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd climb into a sleeping bag full of 'em before I'd want to be in the same zipcode as a Black Mamba.


For sure - and they are very fast and aggressive.  You don't last long after a bite from a black or green mamba. They are more prevalent in the NE of the country.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)

Africanna said:


> For sure - and they are very fast and aggressive.  You don't last long after a bite from a black or green mamba. They are more prevalent in the NE of the country.


I remember a book I read many years ago when a field worker was working with his panga a machette like knife and he got bit by a black mamba and  i remember reading with one swipe of his blade he killed the mamba and the next he took off his own arm and it saved him .While a buddy was in Massachusetts went to a dispensary and picked me up some black mamba and it twisted some seasoned boys nuts ....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> What about them vicious garter snakes? You get caught in an alley by a bull garter snake...


Ever seen a Canadian garter snake? Talk about a pretty critter. All sorts of reds and yellows going through their pattern. They also are the only known snake that can freeze solid and still live. I had a couple when I was into snakes. They eat bugs and minnows.


Africanna said:


> For sure - and they are very fast and aggressive.  You don't last long after a bite from a black or green mamba. They are more prevalent in the NE of the country.


I read an article once that talked about one that had gotten in a hut in some part of Africa. Apparently, families from three or more generations occupy the same living space. This ornery critter bit all 14 people in the hut. None survived.
Amazingly, they can out pace most people and are very territorial. Bad combination.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ever seen a Canadian garter snake? Talk about a pretty critter. All sorts of reds and yellows going through their pattern. They also are the only known snake that can freeze solid and still live. I had a couple when I was into snakes. They eat bugs and minnows.
> 
> I read an article once that talked about one that had gotten in a hut in some part of Africa. Apparently, families from three or more generations occupy the same living space. This ornery critter bit all 14 people in the hut. None survived.
> Amazingly, they can out pace most people and are very territorial. Bad combination.


maybe safer than living with some people of certain beliefs....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm afraid I don't buy that story that 14 mother fkers got bit before even one of them could jump their ass up knowing they been bit and warn the others. But ya never know I guess.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm afraid I don't buy that story that 14 mother fkers got bit before even one of them could jump their ass up knowing they been bit and warn the others. But ya never know I guess.


Yer right.  When I heard it, it was 41.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

Supposedly, it was at night, long after everyone was asleep. Only one way in or out in a mud hut. These snakes are hella fast.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 4, 2022)

Hoppers in his Glory


----------



## Patwi (Sep 4, 2022)

‘Stoners’ are just as motivated as non-users, study finds

'Stoners' are just as motivated as non-users, study finds​


----------



## stain (Sep 4, 2022)

Another day of non stop getting sht done and feeling it...

Splinters for the RMH





Okiedope is getting frosty





trashcan pine





fall zukes are looking good.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hoppers in his Glory
> View attachment 308006


never saw air bags on a bike


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

Old scooter hippie joke;

What's the difference between a Harley and a Hoover?


You can only get one dirtbag on a Hoover.......


----------



## Patwi (Sep 5, 2022)

but .. they mighta died before their time


.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 5, 2022)

So I wuz just outside (@4AM) lookin' up at Cassiopeia, lining up with the middle two stars of the Pegasus tail** trying as I always do to see Andromeda Galaxy with the nekkid eye.

Again, no joy.  I did it once, on a fantastically still, clear night:  A purple oval blur you could only see by not looking directly at it.

**Lookit the letters "*da*" in Andromeda.  That star at the top just between the letters lines up equally distant from the one below the *"da"* and the blurry Galaxy. And the big "V" of Cassiopeia pretty much points to it from the other way.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 5, 2022)

One bit of shit-shocking trivia to give you folks an idea of what is in your sky right now.

*IF* you could see decently, when you looked up at night, you would see the Andromeda Galaxy for the size it *ACTUALLY IS IN OUR SKY*.

TINS, Pilgrims -- Ain't that da bomb?  Yes, it IS much bigger than our moon. 





We only (sometimes) can almost see the fuzzy, tiny center. With binocs, easypeasy.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 5, 2022)

Merry Moanday brothers and sisters!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2022)

Finally a Monday I like.


----------



## ness (Sep 5, 2022)

Morning Old Farts.  Enjoy my morning coffee and bowl of Baby Yoda.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2022)

Yep it's shower time while the coffee is brewing. I'll be bauch.


----------



## giggy (Sep 5, 2022)

morning


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 5, 2022)

giggy said:


> morningView attachment 308049


Outstanding !


----------



## ness (Sep 5, 2022)

More or less land giggy?  I have 1.4 areas.


----------



## ness (Sep 5, 2022)

Good day folks.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 5, 2022)

Clown Attack​if you're ever attacked by a group of clowns. Go for the juggler.
( sorry couldnt help my self ....)


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep it's shower time while the coffee is brewing. I'll be bauch.




thanks for the warning


smoking some GSC x G13 Hashplant 88 2 year cure


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 5, 2022)

sometime you cant take anymore ....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the warning
> 
> 
> smoking some GSC x G13 Hashplant 88 2 year cure
> ...


pretty as a prom date !


----------



## giggy (Sep 5, 2022)

ness said:


> More or less land giggy?  I have 1.4 areas.


between us and my inlaws we have close to 30 acres, but i don't dare. to many hills and hollers to carry water. 


bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the warning
> 
> 
> smoking some GSC x G13 Hashplant 88 2 year cure
> ...


finishing up my last jar of gsc. smoke is ok but plants didn't produce much.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 5, 2022)

giggy said:


> between us and my inlaws we have close to 30 acres, but i don't dare. to many hills and hollers to carry water.
> 
> finishing up my last jar of gsc. smoke is ok but plants didn't produce much.




yeah , there was a lot of hype around the GSC , imagine that , marketing a product

yep , smoke was ok but not in my garden

the G13 Hashplant makes this cross kick like a mule and tastes good


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 5, 2022)

Had some 9Cmonth cured Indica last night (last summers batch) from my sister in Cali
Im Calling her Joint Dropper
It smokes great but I end up falling out with half a Jay still in my hand and it falls where ever . Could be bad . Found it on carpet and blanket.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Had some 9Cmonth cured Indica last night (last summers batch) from my sister in Cali
> Im Calling her Joint Dropper
> It smokes great but I end up falling out with half a Jay still in my hand and it falls where ever . Could be bad . Found it on carpet and blanket.


Yikes


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2022)

Exactly why I use a one hitter AKA bat. Brass, enough weed for a toke or two, and can fall in my beard and not singe a whisker.


bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the warning
> 
> 
> smoking some GSC x G13 Hashplant 88 2 year cure
> ...


Nice, tight buds. I like!


----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2022)

I agree with Hippie.  Clean pipe.


----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2022)

Nice walk at the lake this morning.  Will spend the rest of the day hiding from the heat.  Supposed to tickle 100f today.....damn, this is September.

Not much going on in the grow today.  Maybe some pruning and general maintenance. Nice and cool down here though.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 5, 2022)

Redactions in life could just be your lifely redaction.

.


----------



## giggy (Sep 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , there was a lot of hype around the GSC , imagine that , marketing a product
> 
> yep , smoke was ok but not in my garden
> 
> the G13 Hashplant makes this cross kick like a mule and tastes good


i have some 88 g13 hash plant beans


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 5, 2022)

giggy said:


> i have some 88 g13 hash plant beans




you got yourself a gem there giggy!

those are some stable worked lines and breeders love them


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2022)

I have some Apollo 13.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have some Apollo 13.


Bet I know where ya got'em from.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 5, 2022)

I have some Apollo 11


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Bet I know where ya got'em from.


My brother Yooper who I miss a lot. I was thinking about him the other day.


----------



## giggy (Sep 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the warning
> 
> 
> smoking some GSC x G13 Hashplant 88 2 year cure
> ...


Knew that cross sounded familiar, bodhi calls it more cowbell. I would like to get my hands on some snow lotus myself.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 6, 2022)

What an incredible feat by a really beautiful woman!  Ran out into a busy city street to accomplish it.


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2022)

Morning Walt and the rest, time to go back to the grind. Yall have a good one.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 6, 2022)

Gooode morning rasty old farts and gentle fartesses!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning Walt and the rest, time to go back to the grind. Yall have a good one.


Hey!!  I just noticed!!  When the girl dismounts, suddenly she is wearing a face diaper.

Not one shot as presented. Still kewl, tho.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> What an incredible feat by a really beautiful woman!  Ran out into a busy city street to accomplish it.



I would rub her feet if she let me ....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 6, 2022)

Public service announcement! Boo take note !!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I would rub her feet if she let me ....





yeah I bet you would rub something alright

today is taco Tuesday 

or two toke Tuesday 

maybe titty Tuesday too


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Slow day on the ranch.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah I bet you would rub something alright
> 
> today is taco Tuesday
> 
> ...


right in all of the above!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

Its Titty tuesday.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 6, 2022)

Hey I find her offensive


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey I find her offensive


Hey I find her delicious ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

She doesn't have her leg over her head. She is classy.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 6, 2022)

was not taking no for a answer ....!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> What an incredible feat by a really beautiful woman!  Ran out into a busy city street to accomplish it.



Beautiful pair of stems on that rose.


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2022)

On the run again today.....BB later..


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2022)

Setting in the heart doctor. I guess I'm waiting to hear I'm heartless.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have some Apollo 13.


Some of Mendel's work. Never tried it. I do got some vietnamese black beans, from a ol friend.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2022)

.
my problem with tv is sports, .. odds of a dodger / astro world series are high in vegas

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> Setting in the heart doctor. I guess I'm waiting to hear I'm heartless.


I'm so glad there ain't a soul doctor. I'd be terminal.



giggy said:


> Some of Mendel's work. Never tried it. I do got some vietnamese black beans, from a ol friend.


If it's genuine Vietnamese, get ready for the long haul when you grow it. Better have a good ceiling height, too.


----------



## boo (Sep 6, 2022)

speaking of lanky sativas I'm looking for something seriously sativa for the new digs...11' ceilings...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 6, 2022)

The difference between girls and boys is subtle:


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2022)

@Hippie420 that is why I haven't tried it yet. 18 weeks flower if I remember right. I looked at a sativa one time with 28 weeks flower.


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2022)

Ok I was wrong. Ace seeds old timer haze 16-24 weeks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

Boo I have a few Apollo 13 beans you can have.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 6, 2022)

boo said:


> speaking of lanky sativas I'm looking for something seriously sativa for the new digs...11' ceilings...


Can’t wait to see that boo


----------



## boo (Sep 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Boo I have a few Apollo 13 beans you can have.


oooohhh, apollo 13 is legendary...you bet...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

I've got them put up. This weekend I'll dig them out and hook you up.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 6, 2022)

Bull shit ,I tried it and it don't work ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> Ok I was wrong. Ace seeds old timer haze 16-24 weeks.




I think I have some OT 1 seeds somewhere but I would have to look up it’s genetics

i like the c99 , Durban poison , and Angola red for fast finishing sativas

well maybe just the c99 that is fast , like 60 days…and good weed too!..one of my favorites

all the sativas that I’ve tried besides the ones in the 60’s , the ones with any genes from the Jack Herer , like Jack Flash , those have been some real strong speedy sats 

if I grow a garden next year , may take a sabbatical , plans are to grow some Jamaican strandivars , like Lambsbread

looking forward to that


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2022)

boo said:


> oooohhh, apollo 13 is legendary...you bet...



pretty sure it is the 13 that has the gorilla arm pheno…don’t think it was the 11?

if you want a strong c99 with a good yield , I know someone who would be happy to send ya a few beans



c99


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2022)

Uni sent me some Joey's cut c99, and a northern lights x c99 cross. Seems I grew some c99 but it was a bad grow. Hope I'm back on track now, we will see.


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2022)

^^^nice^^^


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2022)

I am so backed up on seeds I need to try I better live a long time.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 7, 2022)

Esoteric dialog between quantum physics nerds...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 7, 2022)

giggy said:


> Uni sent me some Joey's cut c99, and a northern lights x c99 cross. Seems I grew some c99 but it was a bad grow. Hope I'm back on track now, we will see.




yep , JoeyWeeds c99

say giggy , we’re you a member at the Cabana?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 7, 2022)

Well... it turns out the life expectancy of Americans has fallen.  

It is now 76.1 years.

Too bad, bastages!  I've already got yer asses beat by six fargin years.  Suck a thumb.


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2022)

Morning everybody happy hump day. 





bigsur51 said:


> yep , JoeyWeeds c99
> 
> say giggy , we’re you a member at the Cabana?


Yes big, I'm evil clown there. Don't post there no more, still got a buddy that is a member there but we text instead.


----------



## pute (Sep 7, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody happy hump day.
> Yes big, I'm evil clown there. Don't post there no more, still got a buddy that is a member there but we text instead.


Ahhhh....the good old Cabana.  I still have access to the place and on occasion I log in and look around.  Not much going on now days.  Used to be a nice little hide out what a shame.  And I will leave it at that.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 7, 2022)

Goooode morning old farts and fartesses!!

Still on Cabana and there are still some good brothers and sisters there.


----------



## pute (Sep 7, 2022)

Just made another quarterly payment to the IRS.......wonder what it will be used for.  How much is going to Ukraine.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Just made another quarterly payment to the IRS.......wonder what it will be used for.  How much is going to Ukraine.


go on tiktok and scroll thru all the missles thats flying there and you  should see some of it ....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 7, 2022)

CDC Warns Of New 'Stealth' COVID Variant Where You Test Negative And Get No Symptoms


----------



## Patwi (Sep 7, 2022)

big, I bet anytime having a good outdoor farming season puts a smile on your face .. a lot of variables out there


.
I still have some of uni's c99 seeds, .. 


walt, I call the new mowers worse than beaners, no biggie .. these new ones are subsidized by our government anyway now  .. 

hop, your wife is undoubtedly an Angel  and I'm sure she cooks to your delight...  ... I don't hate none, just don't like the governments attitude concerning the new slave labor that displaces citizens needs..


----------



## pute (Sep 7, 2022)

Gonna go and get a haircut today.  Once my hair gets so long it drives me crazy.  Since my hair turned white.....well past gray,  it get unmanageable and does what it wants.  Flips out, curls you name it.  So I just get it whacked off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Gonna go and get a haircut today.  Once my hair gets so long it drives me crazy.  Since my hair turned white.....well past gray,  it get unmanageable and does what it wants.  Flips out, curls you name it.  So I just get it whacked off.


I get one about every 5 years or so rather I need it or not.


----------



## pute (Sep 7, 2022)

giggy said:


> I get one about every 5 years or so rather I need it or not.


When I got out of the service I was never gonna cut my hair again.  Got about shoulder length and I couldn't stand it.  You saw how long my hair was/is when you stopped by the house.  I envy guys like you and Hippie but it isn't me.  Hopper has the right idea on hair.....none.  No maintenance just a razor.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2022)

Yep and I'm aerodynamic on a bike.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2022)

Fking cool as hell.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Gonna go and get a haircut today.  Once my hair gets so long it drives me crazy.  Since my hair turned white.....well past gray,  it get unmanageable and does what it wants.  Flips out, curls you name it.  So I just get it whacked off.


do you use gel ?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep and I'm aerodynamic on a bike.


also works out well when in under the sheets conditions ....


----------



## pute (Sep 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> do you use gel ?


Gel?  No I am not Gavin Newsom.   I am a wash and wear kind of guy.   Wash, dry and put on ball cap.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 7, 2022)

This is a recipe for garlic soup i made today muy deliciousa​Ingredients​
2 medium potatoes
1 brown onion
1 large leek
2 whole small heads of garlic (2oz - 60g each)
7 cups chicken stock
½ tsp dried thyme leaves
½ cup cream
½ cup olive oil
1 cup chopped parsley
6 slices of rustic bread for Croutons
Salt and pepper
Steps​
Step 1
Peel and chop the onions medium finely.  Set aside.  Peel the garlic cloves, set aside. Wash and chop the leek, set aside.
Step 2
In a heavy pot or saucepan over medium heat, add olive oil.  Add the chopped onion, leek and dried thyme, leave to sweat, do not brown.  Add the garlic and turn heat to low.  Cook gently for about 15 minutes
Step 3
While that’s cooking, peel and dice the potatoes then add to the pot along with all the chicken stock.  Season with salt and pepper, simmer gently for 25 – 30 minutes.
Step 4
Add the cream, mix well then blitz in a blender or use a stick blender directly in the pot.  Taste for seasoning.
Step 5
For the croutons, simply dice up some of the bread and fry in olive oil on low heat until brown and crispy, the slower you cook them, the crispy they will remain in the soup.
Step 6


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Gel?  No I am not Gavin Newsom.   I am a wash and wear kind of guy.   Wash, dry and put on ball cap.


( joke !) I knew !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 7, 2022)

pute said:


> When I got out of the service I was never gonna cut my hair again.  Got about shoulder length and I couldn't stand it.  You saw how long my hair was/is when you stopped by the house.  I envy guys like you and Hippie but it isn't me.  Hopper has the right idea on hair.....none.  No maintenance just a razor.





WeedHopper said:


> Yep and I'm aerodynamic on a bike.


I have a mop and I still can't stand to be out in bright sunlight without a hat, which I doff to ya'll bald guys that don't even have hair protecting you!!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 7, 2022)

Sorry couldnt help it...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> This is a recipe for garlic soup i made today muy deliciousa​Ingredients​
> 2 medium potatoes
> 1 brown onion
> 1 large leek
> ...


This sounds really good


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This sounds really good


Sounds like a vampire killer to me!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This sounds really good


was delicious 
going to plant 100 cloves of garlic at the end of this month 
garlic scapes are the best


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I have a mop and I still can't stand to be out in bright sunlight without a hat, which I doff to ya'll bald guys that don't even have hair protecting you!!


Its a burden I bear ....


----------



## Carty (Sep 8, 2022)

Started the real rehabbing today, swimming... yup, back to getting into shape and strengthening up this new right hip of mine.  the 11th will be a month and I have 5wks before they do my left hip... hoping with the swimming I can drop another 20lbs making it 80lbs then..  right now I'm happy being able to maintain my 60lb loss...

Feels good to start taking life by the horns again...


----------



## giggy (Sep 8, 2022)

Morning everybody, happy fry-day eve. Not much of a talking mood this morn, chat at yall later.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 8, 2022)

Gooood thirstday morning rasty old farts and gentle fartesses!  Let the joy begin!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 8, 2022)

Good morning GW and all y’all Olefarts. First day of coolness in a while. Actually have the windows open. May try to pull up some old veggies from the garden and get it ready for some fall stuff. Hope that everyone has a sweet day


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 8, 2022)

cool here too , 58 going up to 98

fall is definitely in the air around here

September and October are the two months ganja farmers live for


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2022)

Carty said:


> Started the real rehabbing today, swimming... yup, back to getting into shape and strengthening up this new right hip of mine.  the 11th will be a month and I have 5wks before they do my left hip... hoping with the swimming I can drop another 20lbs making it 80lbs then..  right now I'm happy being able to maintain my 60lb loss...
> 
> Feels good to start taking life by the horns again...


Good luck Carty.  Pain but in the end you will be glad you went through this.  I made Mrs Pute get cataract surgery last winter......she gave me an ear full saying it wasn't necessary......today she is a different person.  No glasses and can see a flea on a dogs ass a half mile away....ha ha.


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2022)

Got to thinking where is Bubba? Who else has been missing morning roll call......?


----------



## stain (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 8, 2022)

I was just in a converstion with the author of a novel he is writing (with my suggestions, nitpicking, editing, and other annoying activities).

He told me he was appalled -- he had been invited to give a presentation to a writer's convention about 150 miles from his farm.

He said he "considered the presentation a disaster". One of the main characters in his novel is Margaret Thatcher, the Iron Lady PM. NOBODY in the fargin place _even knew who the heck she was_!! All younger writers.

In his words:

"I won't go into the boring details, but one thing came out of the responses to my presentation: Walt and Ted are OLD. My audience didn't even know who Maggie Thatcher was. ...gives you an idea on how things went. Other than a periodic trip to the grocery store, I may never leave the farm again."

Then he said, "You and I are old school, Walt."

So I commiserated with him and told him of my *Good Morning America* experience to cheer him up. I told him how the other guy there on stage with me had a sword and epaulette that I offered him $5000.00 for _on the air_. He would not take it, even though in a public sale it might only fetch about $200 or so.

He walked onto the stage thinking he was the last Sned.  <-- I have run into this a LOT.  I was able to look him up in my published genealogy of the Sneds, showing him his lineage back to 1605 including everyone who in that branch of the Family tree had married into the Family during that time.  He had only known back to Garret.

_So that made 3 of us who are Old School_.

This one:









He repIied:
"I am not surprised he turned the 5Gs down. If it were hanging over _my_ fireplace, mere money would never take it down. I definitely get it. Sounds like a Sned, for sure."


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> This is a recipe for garlic soup i made today muy deliciousa​Ingredients​
> 2 medium potatoes
> 1 brown onion
> 1 large leek
> ...





anyone have a good New England clam chowder recipe?……..SubGirl?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> anyone have a good New England clam chowder recipe?……..SubGirl?


this is the recipe I use. I don’t have access to fresh clams all the time but find canned clams ok. But if you have fresh clams, it’s much better









						New England Clam Chowder
					

This New England clam chowder with potatoes, half-and-half, and bacon is easy to prep and cooks in just 30 minutes for a great dinner standby.




					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> anyone have a good New England clam chowder recipe?……..SubGirl?


*River City Clam Chowder from Portland’s Palate cookbook*​
8 Slices pepper bacon, diced

½ Cup butter (1cube)

½ Large onion

1 Cup celery (2 large stalks), chopped

½ cup all-purpose flour

4 (6-ounce) cans chopped clams or 2 cups fresh clams, shucked

3 Large potatoes, peeled and cubed

3 Cups milk

½ Cup half and half

*   Salt and white pepper to taste.

Cook bacon until browned in a large stockpot over medium-high heat.

Drain grease,

Add utter, onions, and celery to stockpot and cook over medium heat until softened and onions are translucent.

Add flour and cook 3 minutes, stirring constantly.

Drain clams and reserve the liquid in a 1-pint measuring cup. Add enough water to clam liquid to equal 2 cups.

Add this liquid slowly to mixture in stockpot, stirring constantly. Add potatoes and bring mixture to boil.

Reduce heat and simmer about 20 minutes, or until potatoes are tender.

Add clams, milk and half and half.

Heat until thickened, being careful not to boil.

Add salt and pepper and serve.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 8, 2022)

Sub Girl covered New England CC and I don't like Manhatan style clam chowder as well, but I have the Silver Palate recipe for that if you like tomatoes in your clam chowder.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 8, 2022)

I have never tried making the Manhattan stuff because I prefer the other GW recipe will work great too. Same thing


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> this is the recipe I use. I don’t have access to fresh clams all the time but find canned clams ok. But if you have fresh clams, it’s much better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the world's best clam chowder, see the north tail of Long Island.  Every restaurant there serves clam chowder, and ALL of them add a shot of Triple Sec to a big bowl of it when it is served.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 8, 2022)

thanks for the recipes

 my plan worked

i knew if I looked up a few recipes and Swede found out that I was gonna make some clam chowder using a recipe , she won’t have any of it , she knows how to make it the best , so she took the bait and told me she would cook up,a,batch of it when the weather turns a little cooler

she pointed out the differences of her recipe and the ones I was reading…..her changes are a-ok in my book….

more heavy cream , smash the taters up make the entire soup more creamy , she adds a few carrots , never let the cream boil , more butter ….ha!…it’s a win win for me!


----------



## pute (Sep 8, 2022)

I love NE chower...not so much the Manhattan....but doesn't sound good on a mid 90's kind of day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have never tried making the Manhattan stuff because I prefer the other GW recipe will work great too. Same thing


The Portland Palate recipe is the west coast version of an east coast tradition.  We actually have lots of clams here and they are a part of Portland's tradition.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The Portland Palate recipe is the west coast version of an east coast tradition.  We actually have lots of clams here and they are a part of Portland's tradition.


Y’all do have some delicious clams and seafood in Portland. The times I was lucky enough to visit ther I ate seafood everyday


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Y’all do have some delicious clams and seafood in Portland. The times I was lucky enough to visit ther I ate seafood everyday


I eat more seafood than beef.  For my birthday tomorrow, we are headed for McCormick and Smick for crawfish.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 8, 2022)

Any one heard from Ness?


----------



## boo (Sep 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I eat more seafood than beef.  For my birthday tomorrow, we are headed for McCormick and Smick for crawfish.


happy birthday old man, you're 65 now right...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I eat more seafood than beef.  For my birthday tomorrow, we are headed for McCormick and Smick for crawfish.


I love me some crawdads. You eating them in a fancy restaurant wow!  Do you suck the heads? Just asking we do down south…





Have a sweet Birthday GW. Enjoy your night out


----------



## Patwi (Sep 8, 2022)

yep .. the head you got to ..


----------



## Patwi (Sep 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I eat more seafood than beef.  For my birthday tomorrow, we are headed for McCormick and Smick for crawfish.


 Happy Birthday sir .. enjoy


----------



## Mutlley (Sep 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the recipes
> 
> my plan worked
> 
> ...


well played Big


----------



## Bubba (Sep 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A man running with a dog running toward you jacket on.  Kool!
> 
> OOrah!  Good dog!  Fetchum up.....................


I see a dog running towards me with the back of some guys head stuck on his rear end.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I ordered some snocaine from great lakes genetics from a trusted advisor. Put money in envelope and 4 days later you get it ( with extras ).
> Still pissed the Canadians focked me . They need to cut down on tape they wrap the shit out of it...!


Snowcaine is my new go to. Done vegging in only 4 weeks, 5 weeks of flower, they are huge. The next 2-3 weeks are going to get heavy. Some heads are trying to fall over. Stinky dinky. As soon as this is cut, I'm starting in again. I forget who I got them from. Bought last batch at my grow store.
They only carry 20twenty Mendocino.
I snagged all their snowcaine.
Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve ordered from them as well and got my order super fast maybe 2-3 days. Got freebies too. I would recommend them for sure.


I got mine from North Atlantic. Both are recommended, along with others on the 20twenty Mendocino site. Looks like "girl crush" is being retired? Got a bunch of those somewhere. As soon as my grow store gets more snowcaine, I will get more. I think I will just get more from North Atlantic. I have several winners I want to clone with my new clone king. Nukeheads Purple Dawn, Goat and Monkey Ultimate OG, 20Twenty, and Mendocino Snowcaine.

Building one of GMO's aeroponic boxes, Sam's Club finally got more 27 gallon totes! To Home Depot for PVC.....gonna be ready for this winter. I love growing in winter! Set up is 4x4 with 8 inch Infinity fan and carbon filter. Double SP3000 lights, or may stick with hps that is already hanging. Will use 100 watt panel in clone 2x4. Veg 2x4. When summer comes, I will need a chiller for the res....I may quit growing in summer heat and humidity suck.


Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 8, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Snowcaine is my new go to. Done vegging in only 4 weeks, 5 weeks of flower, they are huge. The next 2-3 weeks are going to get heavy. Some heads are trying to fall over. Stinky dinky. As soon as this is cut, I'm starting in again. I forget who I got them from. Bought last batch at my grow store.
> They only carry 20twenty Mendocino.
> I snagged all their snowcaine.
> Bubba


just what i wanted to hear! ty!


----------



## boo (Sep 8, 2022)

girl crush retired, heavens no...just ordered more to add to the collection...the gorilla breath has been my go to after the girl crush strain...


----------



## stain (Sep 9, 2022)

Off on a work road trip to lake Tenkiller.


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2022)

Morning stain and the rest, happy fry-day. Time to hit the shower chat at yall later.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 9, 2022)

A nice tomato salad with my tomatoes and some L.I. corn ,some orchetta and motsarella with basil and olive oil. Red onion awaiting a monster hamburger. plus something to smoke at my buddys factory


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2022)

good morning 

we go from 94 down to 42 in 24 hours……plants love it lol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 9, 2022)

Mutlley said:


> well played Big


Gland your little trick worked big


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love me some crawdads. You eating them in a fancy restaurant wow!  Do you suck the heads? Just asking we do down south…
> View attachment 308309
> 
> 
> Have a sweet Birthday GW. Enjoy your night out


Love me some mud bugs.


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2022)

good morning folks, loaded up for a road trip to see a fellow grower up the coast...time to share some of my blessings to a friend in need...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2022)

boo said:


> good morning folks, loaded up for a road trip to see a fellow grower up the coast...time to share some of my blessings to a friend in need...




please give them my regards


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2022)

Safe trip brother boo


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 9, 2022)

boo said:


> good morning folks, loaded up for a road trip to see a fellow grower up the coast...time to share some of my blessings to a friend in need...


Drive safe boo


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Gland your little trick worked big


Freudian slip, Subbie?


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## stain (Sep 9, 2022)

Back sooner than expected because I didn't take my damnmn fishing poles... Dumbass! 

Did'nt take as long as expected to fix the truck. (New tensioner belt tool helped) So ended up having plenty of time to fish. Insted we drove around looking for a camping spot. Found a few now that's it's off season. Going next weekend.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 9, 2022)

Forgot the poles? Fukin' stoner!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 9, 2022)

B


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 9, 2022)

boo said:


> good morning folks, loaded up for a road trip to see a fellow grower up the coast...time to share some of my blessings to a friend in need...


be safe ,buckle up ,wear clean underwear and call me when you get there .....


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2022)

Fargin cold outside.  High today was 62f.  Now 58 and dropping with a chilly win from the north.

I have two Snow cane plants in veg that I got from Boo.  Mine are short and bushy .  I also got Triangle Kush from him.  Just the opposite.  Huge!  I also have a Donkey D-ick from GMO which has been in flower for 10 days now.  And finally Frost Hammer from a friend.....

Four new friends replacing some long time favorites......it was time for a change of scenery.





Donkey D-ick





Triangle Kush





Snowcaine





Frost Hammer


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2022)

woot woot, another snocaine convert...you're gonna like it pute...


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2022)

I hope so Boo.  Since I can only have one woman I want lots of girls.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## stain (Sep 9, 2022)

Hoping we don't get a early frost. Already have frosty buds....


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2022)

sweet stain, you sure have developed quite the green thumb over the years...damn fine job...


----------



## pute (Sep 9, 2022)

Checking out.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 10, 2022)

As I get older, I think about things like: 

When you die, people cry and beg for you to come back.

But, when you do -- there's all that running and screaming...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

Good morning Folks


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Fargin cold outside.  High today was 62f.  Now 58 and dropping with a chilly win from the north.
> 
> I have two Snow cane plants in veg that I got from Boo.  Mine are short and bushy .  I also got Triangle Kush from him.  Just the opposite.  Huge!  I also have a Donkey D-ick from GMO which has been in flower for 10 days now.  And finally Frost Hammer from a friend.....
> 
> ...


WOW Did he have them hand delivered  BIG Plants


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 10, 2022)

fargin cold outside , to quote someone

we go from. 99 down to 40 tonight!

aarrrgggg….need coffee


----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

View attachment 308424



giggy said:


> View attachment 308443


outstanding and Im stealin this one too !


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 308448




that meme fits my Annie Tokely  to a tee


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2022)

Got a question for the gun nut brain trust: I've got two fairly large safes, one's a Treadlock, and the other is a Bighorn Classic, both with dials, the Bighorn with a dial and a three spoke wheel. I've got the numbers, but I can't seem to figure out the dial sequence to open the blasted things. Anybody got a clue?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got a question for the gun nut brain trust: I've got two fairly large safes, one's a Treadlock, and the other is a Bighorn Classic, both with dials, the Bighorn with a dial and a three spoke wheel. I've got the numbers, but I can't seem to figure out the dial sequence to open the blasted things. Anybody got a clue?


I can be there in 45 minutes if you can provide snacks ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got a question for the gun nut brain trust: I've got two fairly large safes, one's a Treadlock, and the other is a Bighorn Classic, both with dials, the Bighorn with a dial and a three spoke wheel. I've got the numbers, but I can't seem to figure out the dial sequence to open the blasted things. Anybody got a clue?


Hipster:  

Not sure I understand, but commonly safes like that open with this  example sequence --

GIVEN:  39-58-41 <-- That's all you got.

Follow these steps:

1.  Turn the dial to the LEFT about four or five times until you get loose, and STOP on the number 39.

2.  Turn the dial to the RIGHT s-l-o-w-l-y while paying attention... Turn it until number 58 comes up the THIRD time.

3. Turn the dial to the LEFT until number 41 comes up the SECOND time.

4. Turn the dial to the RIGHT until the thing goes "KLUNK" and you can turn the wheel or swing the handle and open the sucker.

If this works, feel free to send me 10% of the contents. Or a hookah.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hips:  Not sure I understand, but commonly safes like that open with a sequence such as this example --
> 
> GIVEN:  39-58-41 <-- That's all you got.
> 
> ...


gonnna copy and paste ,resend it and only want 6% of what in there  sucha deal!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 10, 2022)

Thass OK.  I wanted a bubbler, not a hookah anyway. 

You can get Chinese jockey short dragons from hanging around with hookahs.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)

pussycats come in many mindsets   


.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Thass OK.  I wanted a bubbler, not a hookah anyway.
> 
> You can get Chinese jockey short dragons from hanging around with hookahs.


2 weeks later it falls off too....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> pussycats come in many mindsets
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 308456


Wow a wet one ...


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)

usually the best are wet


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2022)

Thanks, and sorry guys, but I found through a little internet cruzing that Winchester and Bighorn safes are the same. The instructions were exactly what Walt said. Worked like a charm. Treadlock was basically the same, got it open on the second try. Funny thing is, I'd hand written the instructions for the Bighorn safe and locked 'em in the Treadlock!
Gonna open 'em both everyday for a week, and then once a week after.
I won't bore you with just how many thousands of bucks were wrapped up in those safes 'cause you'd call me a liar.

Would an extra large sized piece of raisin pie make ya's happy?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> usually the best are wet


Last time I saw one was when the Old Hen climbed outta the shower.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)

same


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> usually the best are wet


agreed
edit#1 at this point in life i can make it work if it is not wet


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> View attachment 308457


Looks like my brother-in-law...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> same


ditto


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)

when drilling dry holes use ... old oil field trick

.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> when drilling dry holes use ... old oil field trick
> 
> .
> View attachment 308459


it broke down in heat IMHO


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)

Mentholatum rub helps with the heat issues


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)

I miss my pups .. all of 'em

.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Thanks, and sorry guys, but I found through a little internet cruzing that Winchester and Bighorn safes are the same. The instructions were exactly what Walt said. Worked like a charm. Treadlock was basically the same, got it open on the second try. Funny thing is, I'd hand written the instructions for the Bighorn safe and locked 'em in the Treadlock!
> Gonna open 'em both everyday for a week, and then once a week after.
> I won't bore you with just how many thousands of bucks were wrapped up in those safes 'cause you'd call me a liar.
> 
> Would an extra large sized piece of raisin pie make ya's happy?


After all that  Dang Tease
We wanted to see what you had secreted away


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

I wish I was there to help .....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Thanks, and sorry guys, but I found through a little internet cruzing that Winchester and Bighorn safes are the same. The instructions were exactly what Walt said. Worked like a charm. Treadlock was basically the same, got it open on the second try. Funny thing is, I'd hand written the instructions for the Bighorn safe and locked 'em in the Treadlock!
> Gonna open 'em both everyday for a week, and then once a week after.
> I won't bore you with just how many thousands of bucks were wrapped up in those safes 'cause you'd call me a liar.
> 
> Would an extra large sized piece of raisin pie make ya's happy?


any adult toys  ?!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2022)

You'd give her a nose up? I meant had up?


joeb631a said:


> any adult toys  ?!


All adult toys. Ones that go BANG.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> any adult toys  ?!


STOLEN TOOTHBRUSHES


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> any adult toys  ?!


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2022)

Thanks for reminding me hippie I need to go open my safe. Mine is digital and I hope I remember the combination haven't been in it over a year.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> STOLEN TOOTHBRUSHES


Nope. I use 'em and put 'em right back where I got 'em from.


pute said:


> Thanks for reminding me hippie I need to go open my safe. Mine is digital and I hope I remember the combination haven't been in it over a year.


I'll never go that long again. I remember the digital safe I've got, but the sequence to push the buttons is straight forward, none of this spin to the left and docy doe to the right crap.

At our age, it helps to cheat a little. Kinda like write the digital combo down on your clipboard in your phone, or even on top of a rafter in the barn. I've pulled up just short of a tattoo......


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 10, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> pussycats come in many mindsets
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 308456


Ahhh... That brings back memories.  Fuzzy Britches was a Maine Coon cat (like the one shown with the stick).  They are water-loving cats.  

FB would always get in the shower with me, and he loved to be dried off by our Scottish Housewitch with a hair dryer. His tail would fluff up to 8" across.





Here's my pet catfish:


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 10, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> when drilling dry holes use ... old oil field trick
> 
> .
> View attachment 308459


My father cautioned me never to mix up Vicks Vap-o-Rub with the Vaseline jars in the dark.

Curiously, my mother gave me the same advice.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 10, 2022)

My Scottish Witch is training her hovercat.


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2022)

When my mother passed on 2006 I got her kitten......14 years later she died of brain cancer......loved that cat


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)

I myself have a floor safe, I forwarded in place when I build my home. All I keep her my precious metals and currency in there and not too long ago I miss placed the combination. It wasn’t far after that I decided I was going to go to Home Depot to get a jackhammer When it dawned on me that I wrote the code in my will. I did it cryptically so it took a little bit of effort to figure out what the right numbers were. Just like Walt said spin it five times to the left and then start slowly dialing in the numbers…


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)

it's funny in what triggers the mind into remembering where all the files in the filebox are .. a jackhammer would do just that


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 10, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> it's funny in what triggers the mind into remembering where all the files in the filebox are .. a jackhammer would do just that


Maybe if Boo hit me upside the head with it


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 10, 2022)

anyone watching ufc 279?

Diaz vs Ferguson should be a barnburner


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I myself have a floor safe, I forwarded in place when I build my home. All I keep her my precious metals and currency in there and not too long ago I miss placed the combination. It wasn’t far after that I decided I was going to go to Home Depot to get a jackhammer When it dawned on me that I wrote the code in my will. I did it cryptically so it took a little bit of effort to figure out what the right numbers were. Just like Walt said spin it five times to the left and then start slowly dialing in the numbers…


Funny I remember my father had a safe and wrote the combo in yougoslav on the inside door of the attic ,I saw it and translated it at 15


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)

I fear my collection of franklins will be worth squat when the current cabal gets thru with us...


----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2022)

I have a digital gun safe and still use the key. Never have installed a battery.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2022)

Every time I smoke marijuana, it makes me want to rape and kill.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2022)

giggy said:


> I have a digital gun safe and still use the key. Never have installed a battery.


Always good to have a backup.


ruta maya said:


> View attachment 308492


Ruta you are on a roll.  Switch to Indica.



Hippie420 said:


> Every time I smoke marijuana, it makes me want to rape and kill.


Think of what you could do on meth.


ruta maya said:


> View attachment 308498


Today more girls have tattoos than guys.


boo said:


> I myself have a floor safe, I forwarded in place when I build my home. All I keep her my precious metals and currency in there and not too long ago I miss placed the combination. It wasn’t far after that I decided I was going to go to Home Depot to get a jackhammer When it dawned on me that I wrote the code in my will. I did it cryptically so it took a little bit of effort to figure out what the right numbers were. Just like Walt said spin it five times to the left and then start slowly dialing in the numbers…


I have a floor safe as well.  Bolted to the floor. Now I need something to put in it.


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Always good to have a backup.
> 
> Ruta you are on a roll.  Switch to Indica.
> 
> ...


let's go chase down big and loot his gold and silver collection...I hear he has a sack of gold teeth, from where I can't say...


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2022)

I would like to have his Bitcoin password


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)

so would he...


----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2022)

boo said:


> so would he...


Bwahahaha....to much wax


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 10, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> anyone watching ufc 279?
> 
> Diaz vs Ferguson should be a barnburner


I hope Diaz gets his ass kicked. Can't stand that fker.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2022)

John Wayne didn't smoke weed.

 A clear example of this is his movie _Big Jim McLain_ (1952), where he hunts down communists in Hawaii. *The version released in Italy and Germany was retitled *_*Marijuana*_ and has John Wayne chasing drug smugglers instead of communists


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 11, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> it's funny in what triggers the mind into remembering where all the files in the filebox are .. a jackhammer would do just that


That actually made me laugh out loud. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 11, 2022)

boo said:


> I fear my collection of franklins will be worth squat when the current cabal gets thru with us...


I agree, @boo.  You still have time to get junk silver (screw the premiums <-- those are in Franklins, remember).


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 11, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> View attachment 308494


Those posters would appear to be one heck of a positive endorsement-advertisement for weed.

I mean, lookit:  EVERY single one shows sooper pretty ladies in moist condition.  What the heck more do you _want_ from a smoke, fer chrissake...


----------



## Patwi (Sep 11, 2022)

Sex sells .walt... even in war movies


I'm a bit sad,  My neighbor died two days ago of a heart attack after mowing his 8 acres on a brush hog ...   .the same neighbor that I had an argument about his son cooking and selling meth .. the same neighbor that we stood 3 feet from each other with his 40 cal pocket pistolo and me with my pistol grip pump 20 g talking about the same said son .. .. yeah .. I'm a bit sad

He was an ardent vax taker, had taken all 3 and maybe more .. yeah, a good soldier .. I'm sad .. RIP Charles


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Every time I smoke marijuana, it makes me want to rape and kill.


i just want to eat ,make love ,drink delicious things and breast feed


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> i just want to eat ,make love ,drink delicious things and breast feed


I can certainly relate to the latter..................


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)

Public service announcement


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2022)

Morning


----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2022)

morning, i'm stirring. hope it ain't stirring up trouble.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

Only good trouble I’m sure. Good morning Giggy


----------



## Africanna (Sep 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> anyone watching ufc 279?
> 
> Diaz vs Ferguson should be a barnburner


I watch them all if I can.  Pity that huge head Chimaev failed to make weight - pity for Diaz that is.  Second thoughts, make that lucky for Diaz

Edit:  Main bout ended up a bit of an anti climax imo - a bit of an exhibition match


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 11, 2022)

Africanna said:


> I watch them all if I can.  Pity that huge head Chimaev failed to make weight - pity for Diaz that is.  Second thoughts, make that lucky for Diaz
> 
> Edit:  Main bout ended up a bit of an anti climax imo - a bit of an exhibition match





a lot of fuvckery backstage , last minute changes , Chimaev not making weight by what , 7 lbs!?…u r kidding me

some last minute deals were made , a lot of palms were greased 

I agree ,  ain Event was an exhibition

Diaz vs Chimaev would have been wicked

good luck in the future Nate


----------



## Patwi (Sep 11, 2022)

'Marijuana hearing', Albert Torres sits in a courtroom with a potted marijuana plant he is charged with growing. Los Angeles, California November 20, 1951


.


----------



## boo (Sep 11, 2022)

I found 2 strays in the swamp on the way home...a red and black female shepherd and a black and white pit mix...took me a half hour to rescue them from the swamp and traffic...got them outside, the pit and dutch aren't gonna do well but the female, she's a keeper...gonna put up a sign and try and find the owner...she's a beautiful dog...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 11, 2022)

@boo, Do ya'll have "Lost Pet Hotlines" there?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)

boo said:


> I found 2 strays in the swamp on the way home...a red and black female shepherd and a black and white pit mix...took me a half hour to rescue them from the swamp and traffic...got them outside, the pit and dutch aren't gonna do well but the female, she's a keeper...gonna put up a sign and try and find the owner...she's a beautiful dog...


Do people seem to abandon their dogs a lot in Fla? I was with a old gf about 9 years ago and we visited a fishing camp owned by  her friends.
We had stopped for water and there were 2 dogs ,strays abandoned. Maureen has 4 dogs and loves them  and has heart for dogs so she bought those dogs food.


----------



## boo (Sep 11, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> @boo, Do ya'll have "Lost Pet Hotlines" there?


not that I'm aware of...I just putup a nice plywood sign with the info...on the way home I see the two trotting down the road...they loaded back up in the truck and came home with me once again...


----------



## boo (Sep 11, 2022)

these are the pups I hauled out of the swamp...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

boo said:


> these are the pups I hauled out of the swamp...
> View attachment 308573


They are in good shape. Both pretty dogs. They definitely belong to someone. I’ll bet they are looking for them. My old dog Penny use to run the swamp on occasion If she got the chance. It’s dangerous there. I would hate it and stayed a nervous wreck until I found her usually in the same general area. Maybe they have an I.d. chip


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)

very talented


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2022)

Check your local Craig's list for lost dogs. A local Facebook works, too.

Bless you for stopping and helping those animals.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Check your local Craig's list for lost dogs. A local Facebook works, too.
> 
> Bless you for stopping and helping those animals.


fakebook works great for finding dogs my buddy got his parrot back after someone spotted it and put it thru locally


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Check your local Craig's list for lost dogs. A local Facebook works, too.
> 
> Bless you for stopping and helping those animals.


Yes @boo , that was a sweet thing you did getting those dogs out of the swamp.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> View attachment 308591


****
D*I*C*K


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2022)

Or in Italian, Testo De Katso. 

Probably screwed up the spelling. Help me out, Joe!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> View attachment 308591


That’s a great cat


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Or in Italian, Testo De Katso.
> 
> Probably screwed up the spelling. Help me out, Joe!


you dont need it !!!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2022)

The guy that did all my tats was Sicilian. Taught me enough to get beat up at a Sons of Italy dance.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2022)

Fk you Tony.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)

Big one's name is Tony....


----------



## boo (Sep 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes @boo , that was a sweet thing you did getting those dogs out of the swamp.


I don't do social media, this is as close as I get...after brushing out the shepherd she's been my shadow all day, dutch wants to hop on her...I put up a sign with my phone number but I'm feeling hesitant to keep the sign up...it bothers me that both dogs have not been groomed or had their nails tended to...both were starving and soaking wet with bog mud...matted hair pisses me off, total lack of care...I'm inclined to keep both dogs and give them a loving home...I'm truly surprised both weren't killed on the main road they were on...what a dilemma...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

Anybody watching the race? Bubba Wallace is #1


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

Bubba Wallace wins


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2022)

Was he the only car in the race?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

I knew you would bite on that


----------



## boo (Sep 11, 2022)

he's not the most popular guy on the track but he's got mad skills...gotta give the guy props...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 11, 2022)

who is Bubba Wallace?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2022)

He's the guy that ruined noosecar for me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> He's the guy that ruined noosecar for me.


Awe shucks hippie, he ain’t that bad. I was glad to see him win actually…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

When I was a young apprentice while waiting on assist craft on the boat, one of the riggers showed me how to tie a noose. He taught me other knots too and it was a fun way to pass the time waiting on the electricians. I thought it was great an made it over and over just to get it down to a fine art. I thought at the time it was cool and had so many uses. Well, somehow the noose got left down on the job site and someone was offended by it and reported it. When I heard about it I knew it must have been the one I made. It was a big deal on the boat (huge actually) and I went to the boss and reported that I had made it and meant no harm or in no way had any racial intentions which is where whomever reported it was going with it. I felt really bad and apologized to the guy for being an idiot and told him I was only learning new knots and had no racial intentions when I made it. Everything calmed down after that but when I heard the bubba Wallace story it reminded me of my then actions and how something like that can get carried away really quickly. So I guess I have a bit of sympathy for the whole bubba Wallace thing…


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> When I was a young apprentice while waiting on assist craft on the boat, one of the riggers showed me how to tie a noose. He taught me other knots too and it was a fun way to pass the time waiting on the electricians. I thought it was great an made it over and over just to get it down to a fine art. I thought at the time it was cool and had so many uses. Well, somehow the noose got left down on the job site and someone was offended by it and reported it. When I heard about it I knew it must have been the one I made. It was a big deal on the boat (huge actually) and I went to the boss and reported that I had made it and meant no harm or in no way had any racial intentions which is where whomever reported it was going with it. I felt really bad and apologized to the guy for being an idiot and told him I was only learning new knots and had no racial intentions when I made it. Everything calmed down after that but when I heard the bubba Wallace story it reminded me of my then actions and how something like that can get carried away really quickly. So I guess I have a bit of sympathy for the whole bubba Wallace thing…


I would have gotten NCIS involved for you .I know a guy named Gibbs


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 11, 2022)

True love....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

boo said:


> I don't do social media, this is as close as I get...after brushing out the shepherd she's been my shadow all day, dutch wants to hop on her...I put up a sign with my phone number but I'm feeling hesitant to keep the sign up...it bothers me that both dogs have not been groomed or had their nails tended to...both were starving and soaking wet with bog mud...matted hair pisses me off, total lack of care...I'm inclined to keep both dogs and give them a loving home...I'm truly surprised both weren't killed on the main road they were on...what a dilemma...


I know how you feel. We just kept my nephews dog while he went on vacation. That poor dog had huge anxiety was overweight flea ridden and dirty. He also had hotspots which were not being addressed. He was so nervous that I didn’t want to stress him out with a bath so he re infested my house with fleas after I just got rid of them with the new puppy. I treated his hot spots and cleaned his ears but that’s all I could do. Some folks don’t deserve animals and shouldn’t have them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know how you feel. We just kept my nephews dog while he went on vacation. That poor dog had huge anxiety was overweight flea ridden and dirty. He also had hotspots which were not being addressed. He was so nervous that I didn’t want to stress him out with a bath so he re infested my house with fleas after I just got rid of them with the new puppy. I treated his hot spots and cleaned his ears but that’s all I could do. Some folks don’t deserve animals and shouldn’t have them.


Who doesn’t take their dog on vacation anyway…


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2022)

If that noose you learned to tie didn't have 13 wraps, it wasn't a legal hangman's noose.

The one Bitchbubba cried about was a simple loop for pulling the garage door down. He isn't discriminated against. If he was white and had the losing streak he does, he'd never find a ride.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

It seems I remember something about the number of wraps in my noose tying lesson making it a legal noose.   
and you may be right about bubba but I can see where a noose would look different to a black guy even in these times than it would to a white guy.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2022)

I watched NASCAR for entertainment. Last one I partially watched started out with a 30 minute BLM speech by him. Turned the channel and never looked back.


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2022)

Evening.  On assignment.


----------



## pute (Sep 11, 2022)

No nascar for me


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 12, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> 'Marijuana hearing', Albert Torres sits in a courtroom with a potted marijuana plant he is charged with growing. Los Angeles, California November 20, 1951
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 308557


Looks better than anything I ever grew.  By far.

Looks like Hindoo Bush.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 12, 2022)

boo said:


> I found 2 strays in the swamp on the way home...a red and black female shepherd and a black and white pit mix...took me a half hour to rescue them from the swamp and traffic...got them outside, the pit and dutch aren't gonna do well but the female, she's a keeper...gonna put up a sign and try and find the owner...she's a beautiful dog...


That's my Boo.  Good on ya.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 12, 2022)

boo said:


> these are the pups I hauled out of the swamp...
> View attachment 308573


Love the shepherd.  Somebody somewhere is sick with worry.  They've almost certainly been chipped... it the big thing now, kimosabe.  

They look so calm and well-behaved.  One suggestion that has not been made:  Call the local fuzz and ask if someone has reported losing them.

Now we all wanna hear how they got stuck and how you got them out.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 12, 2022)

boo said:


> I don't do social media, this is as close as I get...after brushing out the shepherd she's been my shadow all day, dutch wants to hop on her...I put up a sign with my phone number but I'm feeling hesitant to keep the sign up...it bothers me that both dogs have not been groomed or had their nails tended to...both were starving and soaking wet with bog mud...matted hair pisses me off, total lack of care...I'm inclined to keep both dogs and give them a loving home...I'm truly surprised both weren't killed on the main road they were on...what a dilemma...


WHOA!!  I did not read this before I posted above.  If they were starving and not groomed... then they were just beautiful, but totally lost pups.

Dutch could use a friend.


----------



## giggy (Sep 12, 2022)

Alright everybody it's Monday, so get your lazy out of bed. Yall have a great day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Who doesn’t take their dog on vacation anyway…


My Sister would house set and watch my dog. I'm not dealing with a dog while I'm on vacation. Dog cages,hotels and restaurants,,,nope. My dog will be comfortable at home not barking and driving ppl crazy in a hotel while we are trying to eat at a restaurant.

Hippie,,guess who won yesterday,,yep,,fking Wallace.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2022)

Oh yeah,, morning. Gotta get my ass up in a few and get ready for work.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 12, 2022)

giggy said:


> Alright everybody it's Monday, so get your lazy out of bed. Yall have a great day.


You talkin' to me, boy?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It seems I remember something about the number of wraps in my noose tying lesson making it a legal noose.
> and you may be right about bubba but I can see where a noose would look different to a black guy even in these times than it would to a white guy.


In England back in the days of Tyburn Tree (Duckie it) the number of loop wraps was 13.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2022)

good morning and here is to a better day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 12, 2022)

boo said:


> these are the pups I hauled out of the swamp...
> View attachment 308573





SubmarineGirl said:


> They are in good shape. Both pretty dogs. They definitely belong to someone. I’ll bet they are looking for them. My old dog Penny use to run the swamp on occasion If she got the chance. It’s dangerous there. I would hate it and stayed a nervous wreck until I found her usually in the same general area. Maybe they have an I.d. chip


Those good-looking pups are in too good a shape to be feral strays.  Someone will be missing them for sure.  I wonder what their story is??


bigsur51 said:


> good morning and here is to a better day


I second that thought!  Better is good.

May I up that to a stellar day!!


----------



## boo (Sep 12, 2022)

morning folks...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 12, 2022)

Good morning boo. Good morning everyone. Going on a bike ride. It’s hot and muggy again today… y’all have a good one


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie,,guess who won yesterday,,yep,,fking Wallace.


Like I asked Subbie, was he the only car in the race?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Sister would house set and watch my dog. I'm not dealing with a dog while I'm on vacation. Dog cages,hotels and restaurants,,,nope. My dog will be comfortable at home not barking and driving ppl crazy in a hotel while we are trying to eat at a restaurant.
> 
> Hippie,,guess who won yesterday,,yep,,fking Wallace.


Having someone take care of them at your own house is different. At least they are use to the environmen. Me I plan my vacations dog friendly as I love chilling with them. I have also had someone stay over and have taken my dogs to a friends house when the trip could not include them.  They are not barkers and love a hotel stay. 
sorry your driver didn’t win…


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2022)

Kyle and Hopper drink beer together in his backyard.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Having someone take care of them at your own house is different. At least they are use to the environmen. Me I plan my vacations dog friendly as I love chilling with them. I have also had someone stay over and have taken my dogs to a friends house when the trip could not include them.  They are not barkers and love a hotel stay.
> sorry your driver didn’t win…


We tr to always include our pups, but when we can't take our dogs on vacation, we hire a pet/house sitter to live with them at our house and take them for their regular walks.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2022)

and guess what I am having for dinner?

New England clam chowder Swedish style


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and guess what I am having for dinner?
> 
> New England clam chowder Swedish style
> 
> ...


*" WHATS YOUR NAME !!!"*


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and guess what I am having for dinner?
> 
> New England clam chowder Swedish style
> 
> ...


Yummy looks delish


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> *" WHATS YOUR NAME !!!"*







Oh, my name, it ain't nothin', my age, it means less
The country I come from is called the Midwest
I's taught and brought up there, the laws to abide
And that the land that I live in has God on its side

Oh, the history books tell it, they tell it so well
The cavalries charged, the Indians fell
The cavalries charged, the Indians died
Oh, the country was young with God on its side

The Spanish-American War had its day
And the Civil War too was soon laid away
And the names of the heroes I was made to memorize
With guns in their hands and God on their side

The First World War, boys, it came and it went
The reason for fightin' I never did get
But I learned to accept it, accept it with pride
For you don't count the dead when God's on your side

The Second World War came to an end
We forgave the Germans, and then we were friends
Though they murdered six million, in the ovens they fried
The Germans now too have God on their side

I learned to hate the Russians all through my whole life
If another war comes, it's them we must fight
To hate them and fear them, to run and to hide
And accept it all bravely with God on my side

But now we've got weapons of chemical dust
If fire them we're forced to, then fire them we must
One push of the button and they shot the world wide
And you never ask questions when God's on your side

Through many dark hour I been thinkin' about this
That Jesus Christ was betrayed by a kiss
But I can't think for you, you'll have to decide
Whether Judas Iscariot had God on his side

So now as I'm leavin', I'm weary as hell
The confusion I'm feelin' ain't no tongue can tell
The words fill my head, and they fall to the floor
That if God's on our side, he'll stop the next war


----------



## kevinn (Sep 12, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We tr to always include our pups, but when we can't take our dogs on vacation, we hire a pet/house sitter to live with them at our house and take them for their regular walks.


Last time we left our dog at a kennel (pet hotel), she did not want to come home when we went to pick her up.  She was having too much fun.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 12, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Last time we left our dog at a kennel (pet hotel), she did not want to come home when we went to pick her up.  She was having too much fun.


I guess every dog is different. Some dogs I’m sure would take it as an adventure.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2022)

My little guy would never forgive me, and the big guy would eat anyone he got a chance to.


----------



## pute (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm back pics and stories as soon as I get cleaned up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 12, 2022)

Did you kill your white whale, Ahab?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 12, 2022)

Did you get a new cowboy hat and boots?


----------



## pute (Sep 12, 2022)

Ok, Done washing two days worth of fish slime off of me.  Great trip.   Fished my brains out.  Main problem we had such a hot summer that the lake super heated and weeds are everywhere. Not everywhere....the deepest part of the lake is clean  but the fish weren't home.  They were all i the weed beds. Every cast caught a bunch of weeds.....no fish.....

Finally after a few hours of frustration I tried a floating Lazy Ike lure.  It barely sinks when retrieving it so it stayed above the weed beds.....bingo.  Caught several pike and to many trout to count.  Only thing is we were going for big pike .....didn't happen....none over 30".  Here is a picture of the fish of the trip.




23" Rainbow....as you can see her mouth is bleeding because I had trouble getting the hook out of her bony mouth.  I revived her and turned her loose....to be caught another day.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Mutlley (Sep 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok, Done washing two days worth of fish slime off of me.  Great trip.   Fished my brains out.  Main problem we had such a hot summer that the lake super heated and weeds are everywhere. Not everywhere....the deepest part of the lake is clean  but the fish weren't home.  They were all i the weed beds. Every cast caught a bunch of weeds.....no fish.....
> 
> Finally after a few hours of frustration I tried a floating Lazy Ike lure.  It barely sinks when retrieving it so it stayed above the weed beds.....bingo.  Caught several pike and to many trout to count.  Only thing is we were going for big pike .....didn't happen....none over 30".  Here is a picture of the fish of the trip.View attachment 308647
> 
> 23" Rainbow....as you can see her mouth is bleeding because I had trouble getting the hook out of her bony mouth.  I revived her and turned her loose....to be caught another day.


nice fish Pute


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2022)

Morning everybody. Another day to drag my a$$ out of bed. Time for a shower, chat at yall later.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 13, 2022)

Wishing everyone a stellar two toke Tuesday!  Passing left!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

Good Morning Folks


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2022)

Morning OFC.  I have a blood draw for a physical next week.  No coffee  .


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  I have a blood draw for a physical next week.  No coffee  .


I had a procedure to shock my heart back into rhythm . The day b4 i go to preop to get checked out .
I had a nurse with a mask on so i couldnt see her face. I jokingly sad "You are not gonna make a old man  cry are you?"
She laughs and says Oh no You arnt that old! I say I said because you are a youngin ! She says "How old do you think I am?"
At that moment I realized my answer would have a lot to do with how my arm will feel after.I gently said with a supposed hesitation "  21 ,22"
She smiled and said 42!. I didnt feel a thing !


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

*The Black Bra

I had lunch with 2 of my unmarried friends.
One is engaged, one is a mistress, and I have been married for 20+ years.

We were chatting about our relationships and decided to amaze our men by greeting them at the door
Wearing a black bra, stiletto heels and a mask over our eyes. We agreed to meet in a few days to exchange notes..

Here's how it all went.*
*
My engaged friend**:
The other night when my boyfriend came over he found me with a black leather bodice, tall stilettos and a mask.
He saw me and said, 'You are the woman of my dreams.
I love you.' Then we made passionate love all night long. *
*
The mistress:**
Me too! The other night I met my lover at his office and I was wearing a raincoat, under it only the black bra, heels and
Mask over my eyes. When I opened the raincoat he didn't say a word, but he started to tremble and we had wild sex all night. *
*
Then I had to share my story:**
When my husband came home I was wearing the black bra,
Black stockings, stilettos and a mask over my eyes.
When he came in the door and saw me he said, * *


"What's for dinner, Zorro?"*


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 13, 2022)

Went down for some bloodwork a month ago. Little gal was taking down my history (short), and I was looking around her lab. Had pics of three kids and some assorted family on her wall. Told her she had some cute babies. She tells me they're her grand babbies! Points to three pics of some late 20/early 30s people and states that they are her kids.
I told her, "Damn, you make me feel old."


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 13, 2022)

Somebody left a train parked in Chicago overnight...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 13, 2022)

Y'all were talking about bloodwork being done on ya... Here's an _old_ magazine article I wrote about it oncet.
*A Cup Of Sweetness…*
c Walt C. Snedeker​
As The Fabled PC, my long-suffering Scottish spouse likes to point out, I have the mind of a child. It’s true; I keep it in a jar under the bed.

My sense of humor, she says, sometimes ought to have its license revoked. This last pronouncement came as a result of some small misbehavior on my part that took place in the local hospital.

Seems that I needed to have knee surgery. Ouch. And the deal was that since this was a scheduled affair, I was to give my own blood for the future operation. Side Note: I have since discovered by talking with Scooter (My-son-the-doctor) that they don’t need this blood for these operations. They use it for the beautiful rose bushes outside on the hospital grounds. But this information is to remain strictly between us folks. Back to the story.

So I go on down to the hospital, and go through all the depositions, mortgages, interviews, and entrail divinings that hospital minions delight in inflicting upon us lowly civilians to prepare for this blood donation. Having been fingerprinted and DNA’d, retinal-scanned, and my genealogy confirmed for seven generations, they passed me to the Second Stage. That’s the one where they have ten chairs that were left over from a movie about Auschwitz and Dr. Mengele, all empty, with tubes and syringes and other scary things hanging from them. Of course, even though there is nobody else giving blood, there has to be a fifteen minute wait (to build up your blood pressure, I can only assume). Finally, in comes Dr. Quasimodo with a gasoline can and a razor to get some blood from my quivering alabaster bod.

A palsied gnome with thick, clumsy fingers began to probe various parts of my arm with a section of epoxied garden hose, eventually causing a serious flow to ensue. Kewl. Some minutes later, having donated my own gore, they gave me one of those apple juice containers with the foil lid.

You know the kind: they hand them out in airplanes. No matter how carefully you attempt to peel back the foil, the pressurized juice is guaranteed to erupt, so that ALL the passengers can have the experience of dumping apple juice all over themselves.

I'm a fairly large and healthy guy, so I really don't need a sugar hit after giving a pint of blood... that’s why I decided to put the unopened container in my pocket, so I could open it later when I had my wetsuit on.

I got up to leave, when a particularly acerbic lady in a nurse’s outfit suddenly brayed at me: "Hey! You... if that's yer name! You ain't going nowhere."

It wasn’t easy, Gentle Reader to withhold the entire series of comments that this straight line handed me, but I was noble. I looked over at her. Her nametag identified her as Miss Demeanor. I was obviously something that annoyed her (I was a patient, albeit only temporary, and ambulatory at that – a double annoyance to her.)

She sighed and snorted at the same instant – an accomplishment which I found impressive – and imperiously beckoned me to the foot of her throne.

"Here, take this and go give me a sample."

“This” was one of those little plastic cups (you know the ones) and she pointed a peremptory finger at the potty door. Ever obedient as always. (Ah, an interruption – The Fabled PC is reading this as I relate it, and her comment on that “obedient” quote has just disproved the adage that two positives cannot make a negative: Regarding it, she says, _“Yeah, right!”_

Getting back to the story, I walked into the aforementioned potty… and the Devil bit me right on the butt.

I took out the container of apple juice, ripped off the top, and poured the contents into the specimen cup. The empty container went into the convenient wastebasket thoughtfully provided by the hospital housekeeping folks.

When I came out of the potty proudly waving my brimming specimen cup, Miss Demeanor got her PMS in high gear.

"You are _supposed_ to leave it in there on the shelf, not bring it out here!" This, with a rolling of the eyes and a sigh that Hillary Rodham would die for.

Sooo... I sez very politely: "Dang, Miss Demeanor, ma'am, I'm powerful sorry I didn't read your mind, and therefore have apparently made it so this here sample is contaminated. Tell you what: I’ll just recycle it for you!”

With a nice flourish, I upended the specimen cup and drank it down.

Miss Demeanor went ballistic. Absolutely nuts.

She went echoing down the hallway, calling for Security, doctors, and probably the cotton-picking FBI.

A lot of folks immediately gathered round, so I quickly went into the potty, retrieved the empty apple juice container and showed it to them with my charming boyish smile. A couple of the doctors began laughing so hard they spotted.

When Miss Demeanor came back, EVERYBODY was laughing (and several were pointing at HER, with tears in their eyes).

She was the only one who didn't see the humor of the situation.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok, Done washing two days worth of fish slime off of me.  Great trip.   Fished my brains out.  Main problem we had such a hot summer that the lake super heated and weeds are everywhere. Not everywhere....the deepest part of the lake is clean  but the fish weren't home.  They were all i the weed beds. Every cast caught a bunch of weeds.....no fish.....
> 
> Finally after a few hours of frustration I tried a floating Lazy Ike lure.  It barely sinks when retrieving it so it stayed above the weed beds.....bingo.  Caught several pike and to many trout to count.  Only thing is we were going for big pike .....didn't happen....none over 30".  Here is a picture of the fish of the trip.View attachment 308647
> 
> 23" Rainbow....as you can see her mouth is bleeding because I had trouble getting the hook out of her bony mouth.  I revived her and turned her loose....to be caught another day.


Nice.  All about getting out there and enjoying it - big one's are a bonus


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2022)

I had a new girl drawing blood today. She was 15 minutes late to work and I was her first patient making me sitting in the waiting room for almost 25 minutes cuz I had to be there 15 minutes early which I was. She asked me if I had to wait long sarcastically I said I'll live.

Took her three tries to hit a vein. The first time she was digging around in my arm with the needle and I suggested she try another vein. After everything was said and done she apologized that she was sorry and it was like okay I said I will live.

Got to go to the phone store because I dropped my phone on this fishing trip and cracked the screen. They have to order a new one which is going to take 10 to 14 days. At least the phone still works. Be back later.


----------



## boo (Sep 13, 2022)

I gie 'em one try and then ask for another phlebotomist...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

I charm them and make them feel comfortable  and at ease works for me ,except one time .I was talking to one and I said I was in construction, she said she came from a family of well drillers and at that point I knew it was going to hurt...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 13, 2022)

I have huge veins that are easy to hit and only had trouble one time, when the inept nurse pushed the needle through both sides of the vein at least three times, before calling the phlebotomist, who extracted the blood effortlessly and painlessly.  The riddled vein hurt for months.


----------



## Mutlley (Sep 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Y'all were talking about bloodwork being done on ya... Here's an _old_ magazine article I wrote about it oncet.
> *A Cup Of Sweetness…*
> c Walt C. Snedeker​
> As The Fabled PC, my long-suffering Scottish spouse likes to point out, I have the mind of a child. It’s true; I keep it in a jar under the bed.
> ...


Walt now that's funny.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

Sorry could not help myself again ......


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

A hell of a film


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

Richard Neider lost the use of his legs 10 years ago during Operation Iraqi Freedom. Now he'll be able to walk alongside his wife thanks to new technology. 
We put men on the moon and invent incredible things. You would think they would have NASA brain power to figure out ways our folks in service have space age technology to better their lives . Should have had that 10 years ago and ready for a new improved one.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

My Hero


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

Friends


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2022)

How ya doing Joe?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 13, 2022)

pute said:


> How ya doing Joe?


Happy as a clam ! Cut down on meds my heart procedure went well .Just put a rub on some ribs and gonna smoke them bitches tomorrow!
Made a kill potato salad and i put too much salt in..( pissed me off)
Nice fish ! I grew up on salt water but fresh water fishing on long island is good.I need to get my boat back and set it up for next year


----------



## pute (Sep 13, 2022)

Watched American graffiti now watching more American graffiti. Love watching the time I grew up in.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Happy as a clam ! Cut down on meds my heart procedure went well .Just put a rub on some ribs and gonna smoke them bitches tomorrow!
> Made a kill potato salad and i put too much salt in..( pissed me off)
> Nice fish ! I grew up on salt water but fresh water fishing on long island is good.I need to get my boat back and set it up for next year


Try some lemon juice or vinegar.. or both.  They both are great for when you add too much salt to the recipe.


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2022)

Morning everybody, happy hump day.  Anybody heard from ness? I haven't seen her. Gonna be a busy day, yall have a good one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Happy as a clam ! Cut down on meds my heart procedure went well .Just put a rub on some ribs and gonna smoke them bitches tomorrow!
> Made a kill potato salad and i put too much salt in..( pissed me off)
> Nice fish ! I grew up on salt water but fresh water fishing on long island is good.I need to get my boat back and set it up for next year


What heart procedure? Did you have an Ablation?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What heart procedure?


they shocked my heart back to rhythm so now i can dance Motown


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2022)

So you have AFib. Believe me I know all about AFib. Got mine under control with beta blockers and thyroid meds


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Try some lemon juice or vinegar.. or both.  They both are great for when you add too much salt to the recipe.


I used apple cider vinegar. my cocstco salt and peper grinders look the same .
Me being a stoned cook i love pepper and went to town then realized i was using salt


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> So you have AFib. Believe me I know all about AFib. Got mine under control with beta blockers and thyroid meds


my thyroid is good as far as i know 
i thought beta blockers were for hypertension.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Watched American graffiti now watching more American graffiti. Love watching the time I grew up in.


me2


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2022)

Yes they are but they are also to slow down your heart rate which helps with AFib.as for your thyroid it also has a lot to do with keeping your heartbeat normal. Been dealing with it for yrs. My Afib was caused by my open heart surgery. Believe it or not that happens a lot.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes they are but they are also to slow down your heart rate which helps with AFib.as for your thyroid it also has a lot to do with keeping your heartbeat normal.


my heart seems normal as of 2 days ago as per my cute dr.
I heard that shocking into rythem only lasts a short while
I have a cardio appt in 9 days
I brought her some of my tomatoes but i think my chances are nill!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

This doggie knows their ****


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

My story .....


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 14, 2022)

Good morning 

off to the Senior Center for some biscuits and gravy in about an hour

but first some coffee


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> my heart seems normal as of 2 days ago as per my cute dr.
> I heard that shocking into rythem only lasts a short while
> I have a cardio appt in 9 days
> I brought her some of my tomatoes but i think my chances are nill!


Yeah your chances are pretty fking slim.
By the way,,,I know all the tricks to help get your heartbeat back in rhythm if you ever have another AFib attack. The 1st one is the quickest usually. Just cough real hard several times and a lot of times it will go back to normal. Another one is use your fingers to message you carotid arteries in your neck. It may take a few minutes but it can also help bring your heartbeat back to normal. Stick your face in cold water or you can even Set down and bend over and strain like your taking a crap,,just don't shit on yourself.
All of those things works on a nerve that helps reset your heartbeat.

Your *vagus nerve* — which goes from your brainstem to your belly — plays a major role in your parasympathetic nervous system, which controls a number of things in your body, including heart rate.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> off to the Senior Center for some biscuits and gravy in about an hour
> 
> ...


rather stay with the girls ,screw the biscuits and gravy ,I'll pass !


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah your chances are pretty fking slim.
> By the way,,,I know all the tricks to help get your heartbeat back in rhythm if you ever have another AFib attack. The 1st one is the quickest usually. Just cough real hard several times and a lot of times it will go back to normal. Another one is use your fingers to message you carotid arteries in your neck. It may take a few minutes but it can also help bring your heartbeat back to normal. Stick your face in cold water. Set down and bend over and strain like your taking a crap,,just don't shit on yourself.
> All of those things works on a nerve that helps reset your heartbeat.


Going to copy and save this thank you brother...
edit #1 funny my honey went to costco and bought a bag of prunes .
Need to try the bend over at least a week after my last prune .
A prune is like a primer that ignites and sets the whole load down the barrel so to speak ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm gonna meat up with big and eat biscuits and gravy.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

srry couldnt help myself...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

have a good day im off


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2022)

Morning Joe and the rest of you stoners.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning Joe and the rest of you stoners.





did that rainbow trout that you gave a bloody mouth live?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 14, 2022)

Pute put a bandaid on him before he turned him loose.


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> did that rainbow trout that you gave a bloody mouth live?


Yes she did.  I fully resuscitated the fish before I released it. I have done it before and I will do it again. I hope I get the chance at least.

Another walk in the books. Time to go downstairs and check in on things.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 14, 2022)

Resuscitated? Like moth to fish lips?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 14, 2022)

Babysitting for a couple days while the daughter and son-in-law go up north to see the doc. Checking out some of my clones he’s got growing. They don’t look bad but he’s also fighting bud rot like everyone else.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2022)

you have good kids sub .. nice


----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2022)

Where are immigrants moving in the US?



non political .. just facts

.Where are immigrants moving to in the US?​


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2022)

That's because Americans kill their babies(Aborting) at an alarming rate and a lot of Americans don't want children because they can't the handle responsibility of anything anymore.. That's not gonna work out well for America.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2022)

hop, europe went through this less birth 30 years ago ... we have around 20 years of citizens having less offspring .. and vile arse abortions contribute .... yeah, so open the borders for all..


51 days till elections


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

Gandalf


----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Resuscitated? Like moth to fish lips?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)

pute said:


>



Funny around 23 years ago I am at flax pond at night with my soon to be brother-in-law and some boys and I was fishing .Flax pond is a premier spot and no access to that beach unless you live in Flax pond . No one was serious  just hanging out and I am the only one fishing .
I am a surf caster and a serious one . Im in waders ,trying not to spook the water with these choochs .I hook unto a schooly stripe bass. I get it to shore and a rich woke friend of my BIL  barks at me and says JOE YOU CANT KEEP THAT .I knew that but he is a chooch so I let it go .The doosh bag then goes to the fish ,puts his foot on the fish ( afraid to get his hands slimy) and ripps the effin hook out .Really ? I was forty two then and you ass wipe you don't think i know how to take a fish off the hook? Killed the poor thing and I barked at the asszhole .Ten minutes later I hook up with another one. I removed the hook gently and eased her back in the water and she happily swam away for another day. Its bad enough when you hook up deep but that wasn't the case


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 308765


I have heard that crabs multiply like spider mites.....yikes


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 14, 2022)

pute said:


>



Awe that’s so sweet Pute.


----------



## giggy (Sep 15, 2022)

Morning everybody, it's fry-day eve. Time to get the day started. I'll be in the shop for awhile so they will be keeping me busy for awhile. Yall have a great day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 15, 2022)

Good morning again again


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah your chances are pretty fking slim.
> By the way,,,I know all the tricks to help get your heartbeat back in rhythm if you ever have another AFib attack. The 1st one is the quickest usually. Just cough real hard several times and a lot of times it will go back to normal. Another one is use your fingers to message you carotid arteries in your neck. It may take a few minutes but it can also help bring your heartbeat back to normal. Stick your face in cold water or you can even Set down and bend over and strain like your taking a crap,,just don't shit on yourself.
> All of those things works on a nerve that helps reset your heartbeat.
> 
> Your *vagus nerve* — which goes from your brainstem to your belly — plays a major role in your parasympathetic nervous system, which controls a number of things in your body, including heart rate.


That is all good advice and should be repeated.

Not that I am a doctor, but I play a doctor's father in real life.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 15, 2022)

pute said:


>



pute -- A guy I know who worked in a trout fishery passed on some important information:

NEVER touch a trout without wetting your hands.  The have a thin coating of slime that protects them.  Dry hands will damage that protection and it could cause the fish to get sick and die.

The YouTube thingy above never mentions this crucial bit of information.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I have heard that crabs multiply like spider mites.....yikes


and those types of crabs are not for crab sauce .. ( you need too many..)


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Funny around 23 years ago I am at flax pond at night with my soon to be brother-in-law and some boys and I was fishing .Flax pond is a premier spot and no access to that beach unless you live in Flax pond . No one was serious  just hanging out and I am the only one fishing .
> I am a surf caster and a serious one . Im in waders ,trying not to spook the water with these choochs .I hook unto a schooly stripe bass. I get it to shore and a rich woke friend of my BIL  barks at me and says JOE YOU CANT KEEP THAT .I knew that but he is a chooch so I let it go .The doosh bag then goes to the fish ,puts his foot on the fish ( afraid to get his hands slimy) and ripps the effin hook out .Really ? I was forty two then and you ass wipe you don't think i know how to take a fish off the hook? Killed the poor thing and I barked at the asszhole .Ten minutes later I hook up with another one. I removed the hook gently and eased her back in the water and she happily swam away for another day. Its bad enough when you hook up deep but that wasn't the case


Play this song for that BIL next time  LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I have heard that crabs multiply like spider mites.....yikes



Between wife number one and two, I briefly had a male roommate, so as to be able to afford food and rent, in addition to paying off debts and my child support.  

He developed an ugly spot on his chin which was diagnosed as Impetigo.  That cut off his sex and after about a week of him pacing the floor, I come home to find him and one of the infamous town pumps in the kitchen preparing dinner, and I heard her say, "Are you sure that isn't contagious?" 

I had to leave the room to keep from reacting and thought, "What a miserable shit."

They did jump in the sack, but she made him bandage the oozing sore on his chin first.

A week later as I am preparing breakfast, he comes out the shower and asks, "JD, have you ever had crabs?"  That time I couldn't keep from breaking out laughing.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 308783


My personal preference is no bra!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 15, 2022)

Here is an amazing montage -- It shows the fantastic progress of robotic development over only the very last ten years.

From a clumsy, wired-up thing to an acrobat... each stage/date shown. The last 30 seconds are _unreal_. (And the video is two years old...)


----------



## stain (Sep 15, 2022)

Morning... took a little time this morning to take a few pics. Took even more time trying to pick out the best looking ones. My eyes are going down hill. Here's what they thought were the best ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

Looking good brother.


----------



## pute (Sep 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> pute -- A guy I know who worked in a trout fishery passed on some important information:
> 
> NEVER touch a trout without wetting your hands.  The have a thin coating of slime that protects them.  Dry hands will damage that protection and it could cause the fish to get sick and die.
> 
> The YouTube thingy above never mentions this crucial bit of information.


Yes it does. Watch the beginning again.


----------



## pute (Sep 15, 2022)

Morning, gotta get my daily walk in first thing.  After I will be taking a fresh round of cuts. 

Cool day coming.  Won't get out of the 70's.  Rain later. Currently snowing on the highest mountain peaks.   Fall is here and we all know what comes next.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

Don't pee on the fire hydrants Pute.


----------



## giggy (Sep 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> and those types of crabs are not for crab sauce .. ( you need too many..)


Saber tooth crouch crawers


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 15, 2022)

VD is nothing to clap about


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> pute -- A guy I know who worked in a trout fishery passed on some important information:
> 
> NEVER touch a trout without wetting your hands.  The have a thin coating of slime that protects them.  Dry hands will damage that protection and it could cause the fish to get sick and die.
> 
> The YouTube thingy above never mentions this crucial bit of information.


I think it did say to wet your hands first…


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is an amazing montage -- It shows the fantastic progress of robotic development over only the very last ten years.
> 
> From a clumsy, wired-up thing to an acrobat... each stage/date shown. The last 30 seconds are _unreal_. (And the video is two years old...)







__





						dancing robots boston dynamics at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 15, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are cool. I want one


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> and those types of crabs are not for crab sauce .. ( you need too many..)


Not to be confused with a Grand Blanc Buffalo Crab. A buddy of mine went to his grave with a Zippo lighter with a dent in it from when a Buffalo Crab tried to horn him while dancing with one of the local gals.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2022)

Just blew a couple of bucks shy of 10K on a new boiler for the ranch. Ouch.


----------



## pute (Sep 15, 2022)

Taking cuts and happily working in the basement.


----------



## Witchking (Sep 15, 2022)

Well after being good for almost 2 years, we got the flu raging in our houshold right now. First my son, than the wife and now me. one right after another. My wife and I were in bed most of the day, body aches and real bad chills. Bad cough. Feel like-a shit...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 15, 2022)

Its forward thinking such as this that put men on the moon ....Brilliant


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just blew a couple of bucks shy of 10K on a new boiler for the ranch. Ouch.


Be careful of what kind of oil you use. We got a new one about 2 years ago and the thing can’t burn anything with a high percentage of ‘biofuel’. Clogs the nozzle.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just blew a couple of bucks shy of 10K on a new boiler for the ranch. Ouch.


What kind you get? how many sections & zones ,riello head?new circulators?


----------



## boo (Sep 15, 2022)

I’m going to be taking a little bit of a road trip tomorrow to meet these two young pups. The black one is a male and the red and sable one is a female. Both have my attention


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 15, 2022)

boo said:


> I’m going to be taking a little bit of a road trip tomorrow to meet these two young pups. The black one is a male and the red and sable one is a female. Both have my attention
> View attachment 308847
> View attachment 308848


you cant break them up !!! You know the red and sable one is a girl because she posed !


----------



## boo (Sep 15, 2022)

brother and sister joe...I can't keep up with 3 big dogs, it takes a huge effort to keep these dogs in top shape down in florida...heat and sand play havok with them if you don't groom them often, dutch gets raked every night...both are gonna be big...yeah, she's being a *****, a pretty one...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 15, 2022)

boo said:


> brother and sister joe...I can't keep up with 3 big dogs, it takes a huge effort to keep these dogs in top shape down in florida...heat and sand play havok with them if you don't groom them often, dutch gets raked every night...both are gonna be big...yeah, she's being a *****, a pretty one...


I understand One is work!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 15, 2022)

Pretty cool !


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Be careful of what kind of oil you use. We got a new one about 2 years ago and the thing can’t burn anything with a high percentage of ‘biofuel’. Clogs the nozzle.


No oil. Natural gas.


joeb631a said:


> What kind you get? how many sections & zones ,riello head?new circulators?


Lochinvar 180K two stage, two zone. The one it's replacing is a 30 year old Slant Fin 160K two zone. Guy said I'd notice a big difference in the fuel efficiency. He already knew I was going to buy it, so he didn't have to lie. Makes sense that technology has improved over the last thirty years.
I kept the old one pumping along, but I know the Old Hen hasn't got the expertise to do so (nor should she), so now I can take the dirt nap without having to worry about her freezing to death in a Michigan winter. 
Everything is new. Only things that'll be the same is the cold water supply and electricity to it. All the old fin tube will remain. Nothing wrong with it.
Gonna get a new roof (shingles) and would like to get a new well. The one I've got is fine, but a nice submersible one would be nice. Should last her 'til she wins the room temperature award, then it'll be the kids turn.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> No oil. Natural gas.
> 
> Lochinvar 180K two stage, two zone. The one it's replacing is a 30 year old Slant Fin 160K two zone. Guy said I'd notice a big difference in the fuel efficiency. He already knew I was going to buy it, so he didn't have to lie. Makes sense that technology has improved over the last thirty years.
> I kept the old one pumping along, but I know the Old Hen hasn't got the expertise to do so (nor should she), so now I can take the dirt nap without having to worry about her freezing to death in a Michigan winter.
> ...


Im more familar with opeerless ,weil mcclain and burnam .
These new boilers really get every btu out of a drop of oil and burn clean


----------



## pute (Sep 15, 2022)

Back from dinner....I feel like Mr Pig.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Back from dinner....I feel like Mr Pig.


what did you have?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2022)

Knowing Pute, it was some disgustingly healthy shit. Me? Spaghetti and meatballs. Well, vermicelli and meatballs, anyhoo. I always did prefer vermicelli.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Knowing Pute, it was some disgustingly healthy shit. Me? Spaghetti and meatballs. Well, vermicelli and meatballs, anyhoo. I always did prefer vermicelli.


He only has to eat like that at home 
bet he got something with some gravy on it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He only has to eat like that at home
> bet he got something with some gravy on it.


Nope. I'm leavin' that one alone....


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I’m going to be taking a little bit of a road trip tomorrow to meet these two young pups. The black one is a male and the red and sable one is a female. Both have my attention
> View attachment 308847
> View attachment 308848


Oh, Gawd.  That look. 

You're screwed, Boo.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Pretty cool !


Holy shiit.  That is simply... gobsmacking.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Knowing Pute, it was some disgustingly healthy shit. Me? Spaghetti and meatballs. Well, vermicelli and meatballs, anyhoo. I always did prefer vermicelli.


The word "vermicelli" has always sounded to me like it was made from wireworms.  Or maybe from vermiculite.  Vermin of some fargin kind.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He only has to eat like that at home
> bet he got something with some gravy on it.


I see the fishing trip now


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. I'm leavin' that one alone....


Man Gravy?


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2022)

Thank you all for your concern on my eating habits.  . I had a buffalo fillet, wedge salad, mushrooms and baked potato.  Tonight back to veggies.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 16, 2022)

Good afternoon (morning to most).

Glorious spring day.  If it keeps on like this I'll have to start prepping the grow


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Good afternoon (morning to most).
> 
> Glorious spring day.  If it keeps on like this I'll have to start prepping the grow


Wow, you are prepping and I am harvesting and getting ready for the cold... happy growing.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Wow, you are prepping and I am harvesting and getting ready for the cold... happy growing.


How was the Buff/steak tough at all


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Wow, you are prepping and I am harvesting and getting ready for the cold... happy growing.


Hemispheres apart............................................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 16, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Good afternoon (morning to most).
> 
> Glorious spring day.  If it keeps on like this I'll have to start prepping the grow


What latitude are you at?


----------



## giggy (Sep 16, 2022)

Morning, not much noise in here. Anybody heard from ness?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Thank you all for your concern on my eating habits.  . I had a buffalo fillet, wedge salad, mushrooms and baked potato.  Tonight back to veggies.


Any gravy with that fillet Pute?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 16, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning, not much noise in here. Anybody heard from ness?


No and I miss her. Hope she’s ok


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Any gravy with that fillet Pute?


Oh sure make it look like I was making fun of him LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No and I miss her. Hope she’s ok


Looks like she was last seen here Sept 5TH


----------



## boo (Sep 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh sure make it look like I was making fun of him LOL


good morning mr. troublemaker...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 16, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Good afternoon (morning to most).
> 
> Glorious spring day.  If it keeps on like this I'll have to start prepping the grow



what are you growing this cycle?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 16, 2022)

couple inches of rain last night but it is sunny this morning so I am off to the Salt Mines!


(still painting)


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 16, 2022)

break time

 buttermilk biscuits with peach syrup


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How was the Buff/steak tough at all


Never had a tough one. The buffalo (bison) out in CO is what got me addicted. The buffalo up here are beefalo, and they taste too much like regular cow meet. Little bit of difference, but not much.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What latitude are you at?


33.9249° S, 18.4241° E


----------



## Africanna (Sep 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what are you growing this cycle?


FWIW, I'll post a grow journal but it will be a sativa dominated grow with some good old favourites:
* Durban Poison
* Acapulco Gold
* Super Skunk
* Kalis Mistery
* Sugar Widow
* Strawbery Sugar Cookies


----------



## Africanna (Sep 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Never had a tough one. The buffalo (bison) out in CO is what got me addicted. The buffalo up here are beefalo, and they taste too much like regular cow meet. Little bit of difference, but not much.


Sounds good.

Getting Sunday's meal prepared.  A flank of Springbok (gazelle) from our  neighbour that will lie in buttermilk till Sunday AM.  Then into the roasting dish with red wine, a bit of grape vinegar, cloves, bay leaves, onions and whole garlic - slow roasted for 4 hours




Mrs Afr is vegan so not sure what she will be enjoying


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Never had a tough one. The buffalo (bison) out in CO is what got me addicted. The buffalo up here are beefalo, and they taste too much like regular cow meet. Little bit of difference, but not much.


Buffalo is much better for you then beef too.


----------



## boo (Sep 16, 2022)

Let me introduce the newest member to the Boo household. His name is Ivan and he’s living up to the terrible part… He is an absolute hoot to play with and he’s getting quite acclimated to the new digs. Dutch is doing well but he’s giving me the stink eye for bringing this little monster into our house


----------



## pute (Sep 16, 2022)

Boo....congrats on the new addition to the family.
Night all .


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)

Africanna said:


> 33.9249° S, 18.4241° E


that sounds real familiar ,think i went there ....!LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)

Spit out my water


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 17, 2022)

@boo... That is a beautiful puppy!  And I think Grandpa Dutch is looking quite relaxed while being benignly interested in his new family member.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 17, 2022)

This could be BIG, *BIG* news, folks.  Check it out:









						Taiwanese Study Finds a Chinese Herb Stops Coronavirus From Penetrating Cells and Works Against Mutant Variants
					

The COVID-19 pandemic is still happening around the world. Although many kinds of COVID-19 vaccines have been established, ...




					www.theepochtimes.com
				




The research team experiments proved that peimine (Zhebei A in Chinese) can block the binding of the virus’ spike protein to the human cell receptor ACE-2. Thereby, preventing the SARS-CoV-2 virus from invading the cells. Peimine is also effective against many variant viruses and is non-toxic to cells even at relatively high concentrations.

Peimine, therefore, is a relatively safe new drug. The study also discovered that in addition to Fritillaria Thunbergii, a variety of Fritillary plants can also protect against Covid infections.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 17, 2022)

boo said:


> Let me introduce the newest member to the Boo household. His name is Ivan and he’s living up to the terrible part… He is an absolute hoot to play with and he’s getting quite acclimated to the new digs. Dutch is doing well but he’s giving me the stink eye for bringing this little monster into our houseView attachment 308924


Hee, hee, hee..........!  A cutie!  Nice ears and angulation!

I've found it interesting how much play a pup can finagle out of an older dog, as well as their dynamics when the older dog asserts their authority to set limitations.

Poor Dutch does look a little dejected, but I predict they will end up best pals, given a little time for the pup to ingratiate himself, which they are masters at.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Hee, hee, hee..........!  A cutie!  Nice ears and angulation!
> 
> I've found it interesting how much play a pup can finagle out of an older dog, as well as their dynamics when the older dog asserts their authority to set limitations.
> 
> Poor Dutch does look a little dejected, but I predict they will end up best pals, given a little time for the pup to ingratiate himself, which they are masters at.



ditto .. yep


----------



## Witchking (Sep 17, 2022)

Well I crawled out of the tomb today, still not feeling the greatest but a little better, only to realize I turned 50 today. Doh...I never thought I would live to see 40..lol


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 17, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Well I crawled out of the tomb today, still not feeling the greatest but a little better, only to realize I turned 50 today. Doh...I never thought I would live to see 40..lol



happy birthday youngster


----------



## Witchking (Sep 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> happy birthday youngster


Thanks Big, I appreciate it.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Getting Sunday's meal prepared.  A flank of Springbok (gazelle) from our  neighbour that will lie in buttermilk till Sunday AM.  Then into the roasting dish with red wine, a bit of grape vinegar, cloves, bay leaves, onions and whole garlic - slow roasted for 4 hours
> View attachment 308903
> ...


Ta


joeb631a said:


> View attachment 308934
> 
> 
> 
> Spit out my water


Beaver Cleaver. Favorite line from that show is June Cleaver to her husband: "Gee Ward, I think you were a little hard on the Beaver last night."


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Thanks Big, I a    ppreciate it.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Well I crawled out of the tomb today, still not feeling the greatest but a little better, only to realize I turned 50 today. Doh...I never thought I would live to see 40..lol


HB Old fart


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Well I crawled out of the tomb today, still not feeling the greatest but a little better, only to realize I turned 50 today. Doh...I never thought I would live to see 40..lol


Happy Birthday! Most of us here are amazed we made it this far!


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Happy Birthday! Most of us here are amazed we made it this far!


Quite a few barely made it , lord knows I dont know how we did


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)

PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCMENT


----------



## giggy (Sep 17, 2022)

@boo I guess I missed it. What happened to the two you found in the swamp.

i sometimes hate my phone, always need to proof read everything.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 17, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Well I crawled out of the tomb today, still not feeling the greatest but a little better, only to realize I turned 50 today. Doh...I never thought I would live to see 40..lol


Happy birthday brother!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Happy birthday brother!
> 
> View attachment 309005


OOOH LA LA >>>>


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

boo said:


> Let me introduce the newest member to the Boo household. His name is Ivan and he’s living up to the terrible part… He is an absolute hoot to play with and he’s getting quite acclimated to the new digs. Dutch is doing well but he’s giving me the stink eye for bringing this little monster into our houseView attachment 308924


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Happy birthday brother!
> 
> View attachment 309005
> Hold me Back


Hubba Hubba


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 17, 2022)

Stoned again....imagine that...






See you in the morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 17, 2022)

Sunday!
Sunday!
Sunday!






….jes practicin’


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 17, 2022)

Africanna said:


> 33.9249° S, 18.4241° E


Cape Town?


Witchking said:


> Well I crawled out of the tomb today, still not feeling the greatest but a little better, only to realize I turned 50 today. Doh...I never thought I would live to see 40..lol


Gotcha by exactly 17 years.


----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2022)

morning everybody


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

Good morning giggy. Happy Sunday


----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2022)

morning sub, hope your well.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning sub, hope your well.


I am well. Hoping for an uneventful day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2022)

Gooode morning ya'll!  Hugs all around!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 18, 2022)

Good morning 

we parked the RV next to the cannabis garden and we will start sleeping there tonight

we are to close to harvest to let some rippers try and climb the fence

and we have killer chickens and cats to help guard the place

the Jungle


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)

Those killer cats are like killer rabbits. Deadly.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 18, 2022)

attention Brother Boo

the Fire OG x Blueberry

about 7’ foot


----------



## stain (Sep 18, 2022)

W T F it's going to hit 100f today....100!!! freaking insane... and this is not the only day too, over the next week. At least the pot plants and zukes are loving it. 

Big are your plant already ready to harvest? I have game cameras set up IF someone tries to rip them. Have a few volunteer plants that are easy to get to. The thinking is IF they get ripped it's no big deal but will get their pics and deal with them accordingly. As they will be someone I know.  

Some of my volunteers still have weeks till they're ready.  Scoping the Okiedope today to see how close they are. They will be the first to harvest...

Off to build joist for boy's tiny house...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)

Nice,,, Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 18, 2022)

stain said:


> W T F it's going to hit 100f today....100!!! freaking insane... and this is not the only day too, over the next week. At least the pot plants and zukes are loving it.
> 
> Big are your plant already ready to harvest? I have game cameras set up IF someone tries to rip them. Have a few volunteer plants that are easy to get to. The thinking is IF they get ripped it's no big deal but will get their pics and deal with them accordingly. As they will be someone I know.
> 
> ...






looking good Amigo!

a few Herijuana x blueberry will be ready in a couple weeks

otherwise , we need about 30 more days of sunshine

enjy that 100 degrees!

95 here so we will enjoy the coolness


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2022)

Nice plants boys....you guys are gonna be busy.  Big, doesn't everybody in town know about your plants.  Hard to keep a secret in a small town like yours.  Seems like it would be almost impossible to keep people out of it.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Stoned again....imagine that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go by " Stoned Still !"


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I go by " Stoned Still !"


Morning Joe...I do like a few moments of clairvoyance every now and then.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Nice plants boys....you guys are gonna be busy.  Big, doesn't everybody in town know about your plants.  Hard to keep a secret in a small town like yours.  Seems like it would be almost impossible to keep people out of it.


Heck might as well charge and do guided tours of it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I go by " Stoned Still !"


Or as usual!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looking good Amigo!
> 
> a few Herijuana x blueberry will be ready in a couple weeks
> 
> ...


some work ahead


pute said:


> Morning Joe...I do like a few moments of clairvoyance every now and then.


Morning Brother ! We all do from time to time !


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2022)

After spending a few minutes in the grow and realizing there wasn't much to do I decided to go out to the veggie garden and harvest whatever has ripened over night. Grapes, maters, peppers and squash.  Mrs Pute now needs to clean her kitchen.  Starts at the dehydrator and goes to the end of the counter.  Banana's were already there. Oh, forgot the cukes......left the carrots.


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2022)

Been giving maters away to all neighbors but nobody will take squash.  Ha ha.....Should start one mater for one squash.....Dehydrating maters as fast as the machine will produce. I am so fk'ed. 

Going over to my daughters to watch the game.....guess what is going with me.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

I’m headed over to my daughters too with a boat load of peppers to give away. They are having a mermaid party today with a real mermaid. My granddaughter is so excited. I hope the parents like peppers…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

Don’t worry, I know y’all want to see the mermaid. I snap a picture for ya


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)

Do they smell like fish?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Those killer cats are like killer rabbits. Deadly.


Geese. I used to have to meet the mail carrier if I had a package. Those buggers are *mean* to anybody that they don't know.


pute said:


> Nice plants boys....you guys are gonna be busy.  Big, doesn't everybody in town know about your plants.  Hard to keep a secret in a small town like yours.  Seems like it would be almost impossible to keep people out of it.


If they know Big, they'd be too scared to monkey with his crops. Too many places to disappear around those parts.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Do they smell like fish?


I’ll let you know


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Been giving maters away to all neighbors but nobody will take squash.  Ha ha.....Should start one mater for one squash.....Dehydrating maters as fast as the machine will produce. I am so fk'ed.
> 
> Going over to my daughters to watch the game.....guess what is going with me.....


Wife makes Zucc Bread and noodles from the


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wife makes Zucc Bread and noodles from the


Use a spiralizer !


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Use a spiralizer !


That is what she does


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wife makes Zucc Bread and noodles from the


Mrs Pute has a squash cool book.  She is pretty good at making chicken s-hit taste like chicken salad.

I have 50 lbs of squash on my back deck.  I will be eating it until November.


SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m headed over to my daughters too with a boat load of peppers to give away. They are having a mermaid party today with a real mermaid. My granddaughter is so excited. I hope the parents like peppers…


Topless?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m headed over to my daughters too with a boat load of peppers to give away. They are having a mermaid party today with a real mermaid. My granddaughter is so excited. I hope the parents like peppers…


Take Pics please


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 18, 2022)

Got the yard mowed (what a beautiful day) and am chillin'. Got cages and a room to clean and then I'm doing what I do best; goofing off.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t worry, I know y’all want to see the mermaid. I snap a picture for ya



well here she is brothers. A real live mermaid. A couple pics for yall. My granddaughter's BD party. That’s my son-in-law in the last pic getting some sparkles from the mermaid.edited removed pic..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Mrs Pute has a squash cool book.  She is pretty good at making chicken s-hit taste like chicken salad.
> 
> I have 50 lbs of squash on my back deck.  I will be eating it until November.
> 
> Topless?


I asked her but she said there would be a whole nuther charge for that.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

Pool covered , lines drained and antifreeze put in .
Come get me Winter


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> well here she is brothers. A real live mermaid. A couple pics for yall. My granddaughter's BD party. That’s my son-in-law in the last pic getting some sparkles from the mermaid.edited removed pic..
> View attachment 309082
> View attachment 309083


Thats exactly how I thought you looked like !


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Pool covered , lines drained and antifreeze put in .
> Come get me Winter


careful what you ask for ....


----------



## boo (Sep 18, 2022)

There’s something fishy going on with subbies post…


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> well here she is brothers. A real live mermaid. A couple pics for yall. My granddaughter's BD party. That’s my son-in-law in the last pic getting some sparkles from the mermaid.edited removed pic..
> View attachment 309082
> View attachment 309083


You scale it, and I'll eat it!

Your babies looked like they had a good time.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I asked her but she said there would be a whole nuther charge for that.





Hippie420 said:


> Geese. I used to have to meet the mail carrier if I had a package. Those buggers are *mean* to anybody that they don't know.
> 
> If they know Big, they'd be too scared to monkey with his crops. Too many places to disappear around those parts.


I use to tend the animals of a family across the way from my home where I grew up. There were many exotic birds ,horses and sheep there also was a goose.
Lucky for me I use to be very good friends with the kids who lived there and knew the Goose. I would be in my house and hear the goose going crazy off the wall
I would find someone pinned hidden behind something screaming for help.
The Goose Liked me


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

Lost where I was going whoops


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 18, 2022)

In the spring during mating season, they'll still eat you if given a chance. The Old Hen wouldn't go outside if she didn't have a maple stick to fend 'em off with.
You NEVER back up on a goose when it charges you. They always come head down and low to the ground when they rush ya. Anybody with goose sense just reached down, grabs them by the back of the head, and lifts and tucks 'em under your arm. No biting, no flogging. They quickly realize they can't bluf ya and they'll leave you alone 'til next time. No harm to the goose, either.
I miss my geese so bad. Charlie could sneak past the dogs in 'Nam, but they couldn't sneak past the geese. Most big firebases had a few, usually White Chinese, some of the meanest geese on the planet.


----------



## stain (Sep 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wife makes Zucc Bread and noodles from the


EVERY squash plant I planted in the spring was taken out by stem borers (10 plants) Not a single fruit made it big enough to eat. Man I was pissed and Blondy too. She loves making bread, paddies and deep fried battered dipped fries. MMMmmm I like her chocolate zuke bread.  

I replanted at the end a july hoping the borers were done for the season. They were... Some of the best looking plants I've ever grown here. Production just started. Picked 7 today.... With this hot weather we are having, we should get a good month of harvesting. If you've grown squash, it will be allot.

 Told Blondy I wanted chocolate bread by dinner on moanday... She said..... No Problem... Love Her!

The plants and some okiedope bud pics tossed in for eye candy


...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

stain said:


> EVERY squash plant I planted in the spring was taken out by stem borers (10 plants) Not a single fruit made it big enough to eat. Man I was pissed and Blondy too. She loves making bread, paddies and deep fried battered dipped fries. MMMmmm I like her chocolate zuke bread.
> 
> I replanted at the end a july hoping the borers were done for the season. They were... Some of the best looking plants I've ever grown here. Production just started. Picked 7 today.... With this hot weather we are having, we should get a good month of harvesting. If you've grown squash, it will be allot.
> 
> ...


----------



## pute (Sep 18, 2022)

To much to eat and drink today.....I am partied out.....


----------



## giggy (Sep 19, 2022)

Morning everybody, it's Monday time to start over again. Yall have a great morning, chat at yall later.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## boo (Sep 19, 2022)

Good morning folks, it looks like my morning schedule is moved up quite a bit with his puppy. So far he’s been nothing but awesome to be around. Whoops, does she just set them straight and a little bastard running around my feet scared but tail wagging. Time to feed my face and hit the gym you be good folks


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## boo (Sep 19, 2022)

More like deal with puppy, go to gym, come home and deal with puppy. I have been has been a perfect little gentleman and let me sleep until 8 o’clock this morning. I see nothing but great things to come, I see wonderful qualities in this little animal but it’s up to me to bring them out. I do believe growing in the summertime is out of the picture for me. I’m dealing with mold in I’m having a difficult time ridding my garden of mold on massive buds


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

boo said:


> More like deal with puppy, go to gym, come home and deal with puppy. I have been has been a perfect little gentleman and let me sleep until 8 o’clock this morning. I see nothing but great things to come, I see wonderful qualities in this little animal but it’s up to me to bring them out. I do believe growing in the summertime is out of the picture for me. I’m dealing with mold in I’m having a difficult time ridding my garden of mold on massive buds


I lost a big bud yesterday and expect some more after tonight's rain
Don't forget
Pics of The Pups


----------



## Patwi (Sep 19, 2022)

are you too educated ? ... or is it California license plate explains everything.


.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> are you too educated ?
> 
> 
> .



Can they really be that stupid
I think folks are embellishing the utube vids for entertainment now
IDIOTS


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2022)

Morning OFC. I have an annual physical first thing today.  I need to schedule two surgeries ...my hand has a bad case of dupotrans contracture and my right eye needs cataract surgery.

Eye isn't a big deal but the hand is gonna affect my grow.  My left hand will be useless for about 6 weeks.  Gotta figure out how to keep things going with one hand.  Should be interesting.  

Who is having a Birthday today?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 19, 2022)

boo said:


> More like deal with puppy, go to gym, come home and deal with puppy. I have been has been a perfect little gentleman and let me sleep until 8 o’clock this morning. I see nothing but great things to come, I see wonderful qualities in this little animal but it’s up to me to bring them out. I do believe growing in the summertime is out of the picture for me. I’m dealing with mold in I’m having a difficult time ridding my garden of mold on massive buds


Glad Ivan is working out in your life. . I’ve been looking at some strains that grow better in the humidity boo. I’ll let you know what I find. I saw a lot of budrot yesterday when I was checking friends plants. When I told one guy to pick that stuff out and use alcohol to clean his hands after, he told me he was picking it off and smoking it. He’s said it burned perfectly in his pipe.  I called him a dill weed and told him not to smoke anymore of that. He is super anxious to harvest but his weed isn’t ready yet. I took pictures of his trichomes and showed him mine that are ready and the difference. I told him if he had to harvest just to take a few buds and let the others finish. I think as soon as I left he did that, dried it in the microwave and smoked it 
I’ll let you know if I find some good humidity resistant gear and share it with you if I get some.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

boo said:


> More like deal with puppy, go to gym, come home and deal with puppy. I have been has been a perfect little gentleman and let me sleep until 8 o’clock this morning. I see nothing but great things to come, I see wonderful qualities in this little animal but it’s up to me to bring them out. I do believe growing in the summertime is out of the picture for me. I’m dealing with mold in I’m having a difficult time ridding my garden of mold on massive buds


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. I have an annual physical first thing today.  I need to schedule two surgeries ...my hand has a bad case of dupotrans contracture and my right eye needs cataract surgery.
> 
> Eye isn't a big deal but the hand is gonna affect my grow.  My left hand will be useless for about 6 weeks.  Gotta figure out how to keep things going with one hand.  Should be interesting.
> 
> Who is having a Birthday today?


Happy Birthday


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> are you too educated ? ... or is it California license plate explains everything.
> 
> 
> .



Plus they Drive a Tesla


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. I have an annual physical first thing today.  I need to schedule two surgeries ...my hand has a bad case of dupotrans contracture and my right eye needs cataract surgery.
> 
> Eye isn't a big deal but the hand is gonna affect my grow.  My left hand will be useless for about 6 weeks.  Gotta figure out how to keep things going with one hand.  Should be interesting.
> 
> Who is having a Birthday today?


I thought it was your Job to make Birthday announcements


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

*Every one gather round and hear me



*
*today is sweet Pute's Big Day
Yep the world was blessed with his birth
72 yrs ago.
Happy Birthday  Old Chap*


----------



## Patwi (Sep 19, 2022)

Happy Birthday putembk .. enjoy


----------



## giggy (Sep 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Glad Ivan is working out in your life. . I’ve been looking at some strains that grow better in the humidity boo. I’ll let you know what I find. I saw a lot of budrot yesterday when I was checking friends plants. When I told one guy to pick that stuff out and use alcohol to clean his hands after, he told me he was picking it off and smoking it. He’s said it burned perfectly in his pipe.  I called him a dill weed and told him not to smoke anymore of that. He is super anxious to harvest but his weed isn’t ready yet. I took pictures of his trichomes and showed him mine that are ready and the difference. I told him if he had to harvest just to take a few buds and let the others finish. I think as soon as I left he did that, dried it in the microwave and smoked it
> I’ll let you know if I find some good humidity resistant gear and share it with you if I get some.


White widows is supposed to be a good choice with high humidity, there are others but I can't think of at the moment. Even here in Bama we deal with it. You would think a sativa would be good because of the openess but they rot faster then the indicas.


----------



## giggy (Sep 19, 2022)

Happy b-day pute


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 19, 2022)

Oh I missed it of course Happy Birthday Pute. I know the wifey has some great zucchini cake for you today. Enjoy


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. I have an annual physical first thing today.  I need to schedule two surgeries ...my hand has a bad case of dupotrans contracture and my right eye needs cataract surgery.
> 
> Eye isn't a big deal but the hand is gonna affect my grow.  My left hand will be useless for about 6 weeks.  Gotta figure out how to keep things going with one hand.  Should be interesting.
> 
> Who is having a Birthday today?


That'd be you, ya old fart! You trying to give Walter a run for his money?


RosterMan said:


> I thought it was your Job to make Birthday announcements


Ya caught me goofin' off. Got it covered. Thanks for picking up my slack, old buddy!


----------



## Mutlley (Sep 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> *Every one gather round and hear me
> View attachment 309144
> *
> *today is sweet Pute's Big Day
> ...


Happy Birthday Pute


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 19, 2022)

Happy Birthday Brother. Hope you are around for many more my friend.


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2022)

Thanks for the B-Day wishes.  My physical went well...great present to myself.  

Working in the grow.  And listening to my kind of music...life is good.


----------



## chillkoots7 (Sep 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Glad Ivan is working out in your life. . I’ve been looking at some strains that grow better in the humidity boo. I’ll let you know what I find. I saw a lot of budrot yesterday when I was checking friends plants. When I told one guy to pick that stuff out and use alcohol to clean his hands after, he told me he was picking it off and smoking it. He’s said it burned perfectly in his pipe.  I called him a dill weed and told him not to smoke anymore of that. He is super anxious to harvest but his weed isn’t ready yet. I took pictures of his trichomes and showed him mine that are ready and the difference. I told him if he had to harvest just to take a few buds and let the others finish. I think as soon as I left he did that, dried it in the microwave and smoked it
> I’ll let you know if I find some good humidity resistant gear and share it with you if I get some.


Afghooie x Purple Ticinensis  from classic's mold resistant strain​


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. I have an annual physical first thing today.  I need to schedule two surgeries ...my hand has a bad case of dupotrans contracture and my right eye needs cataract surgery.
> 
> Eye isn't a big deal but the hand is gonna affect my grow.  My left hand will be useless for about 6 weeks.  Gotta figure out how to keep things going with one hand.  Should be interesting.
> 
> Who is having a Birthday today?


Mine still has some swelling that is slowly going away, but I was using my hand more or less normally within a couple weeks, so it may not be as bad as they have led you to believe.  I never did need the pain meds they sent me home with.


RosterMan said:


> *Every one gather round and hear me
> View attachment 309144
> *
> *today is sweet Pute's Big Day
> ...


Happy birthday young man!  Congratulations on living this long and still being purdy to look at!


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Mine still has some swelling that is slowly going away, but I was using my hand more or less normally within a couple weeks, so it may not be as bad as they have led you to believe.  I never did need the pain meds they sent me home with.
> 
> Happy birthday young man!  Congratulations on living this long and still being purdy to look at!


I have had both hands done once already 20 years ago.  All five fingers and the palm done in my left which is the hand needing it again.  I had the surgery done in January and had a hard time  using a fly rod in a May fishing trip.  So nobody told me...I lived it. Hopefully this will only be one finger and won't be near as bad. But the memory still lingers fresh in my mind. I even developed a staff infection which caused the healing process to even be longer. Which is why I was having difficulty 5 months later.


----------



## boo (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm becoming younger every day with Ivan by my side...I gotta keep tabs on him 24/7...he's developed quite the growl and bark...he went after the big coil up door to the shop today...he's very content to hang in the grow all day...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

Good Boy Ivan


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2022)

Don't forget about Dutch.  Young one's demand a lot of attention.  I know you won't.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Don't forget about Dutch.  Young one's demand a lot of attention.  I know you won't.


Dutch wouldn't let it happen


----------



## boo (Sep 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Dutch wouldn't let it happen


youre damn skippy he wouldn't...he looks at Ivan with distain most of the time but I can tell he's warming up...penned the little guy up while feeding dutch, that's one place where he'll get hurt...dutch took a swing at him earlier, had him in his mouth but not clamping down hard, a warning you might say...Ivan is learning every moment, he'll figure it all out...meanwhile, I'm gonna have to hit the sack earlier if I'm gonna keep up with Ivan the terrible...it's work, but oh the dividends when they grow up and are your best friend and personal bodyguard...I won't take him thru the military training Dutch went thru for kill and hard bite work but if he doesn't have it in him I may work on that a little...he's my shadow which keeps him from pestering my big boy...spent over an hour defoliating 2 urkles girl trees, it's nice to have 7' plants in flower with no concerns...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 19, 2022)

boo said:


> youre damn skippy he wouldn't...he looks at Ivan with distain most of the time but I can tell he's warming up...penned the little guy up while feeding dutch, that's one place where he'll get hurt...dutch took a swing at him earlier, had him in his mouth but not clamping down hard, a warning you might say...Ivan is learning every moment, he'll figure it all out...meanwhile, I'm gonna have to hit the sack earlier if I'm gonna keep up with Ivan the terrible...it's work, but oh the dividends when they grow up and are your best friend and personal bodyguard...I won't take him thru the military training Dutch went thru for kill and hard bite work but if he doesn't have it in him I may work on that a little...he's my shadow which keeps him from pestering my big boy...spent over an hour defoliating 2 urkles girl trees, it's nice to have 7' plants in flower with no concerns...


It took a while before this happened but it finally did. My BB still gives me the stink eye too for bring her home but now she cant take her eyes off the puppy. It takes a while especially with all that puppy energy but Dutch knows by now that ivan is family and will guard him like he does you soon.


----------



## giggy (Sep 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Thanks for the B-Day wishes.  My physical went well...great present to myself.
> 
> Working in the grow.  And listening to my kind of music...life is good.


And just what music do you listen to?


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2022)

Stuff like this


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 19, 2022)

I like the video Pute. Good music good words


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 19, 2022)

Ness is still AWOL, and I don't believe Walter showed up today. What gives? 
I found a toy for Walt that he'd love. Bet he'd reach for his wallet quicker than the Duke could reach for his hogleg.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ness is still AWOL, and I don't believe Walter showed up today. What gives?
> I found a toy for Walt that he'd love. Bet he'd reach for his wallet quicker than the Duke could reach for his hogleg.


Lets see the toy
Best of Luck


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Lets see the toy
> Best of Luck


Where are they? i Love the closeness we all share on this site and miss those that don’t show up even for one day. I hope they are both ok and just busy.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Where are they? i Love the closeness we all share on this site and miss those that don’t show up even for one day. I hope they are both ok and just busy.


Even Boo Deep down inside Loves US ALL
Wake up Papa..........


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2022)

Morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Even Boo Deep down inside Loves US ALL
> Wake up Papa..........


He’s doing puppy stuff


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

Ivan already has hid Dad's smile


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He’s doing puppy stuff


Wiping sleep from his eyes I bet LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

My friends call me The Eyebrow


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My friends call me The Eyebrow


Those eyebrows …


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

Im still approx 3 weeks out from chopping, but due to some browning that looks to be beginning of bud rot from chewing Catties (caterpillars), I chopped a good size Bud. Dried it and smoked some .
I must say for being early with slight cloudy trichs, I got whammed in the head with a beautiful sleep.
Hoping for a knock out weed to help with back pain.
Let us pray.
Let us all pray for each other today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Lets see the toy
> Best of Luck


Here ya go. Right up Walt's alley.






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## boo (Sep 20, 2022)

it's still good morning folks, just at the tail end...young ivan let me know it's potty time about 7am...went out with him and like the good boy he is he did both...came back in and the recliner grabbed me and sucked me into the zero gravity position...3 hours later I awake to see ivan eyeballing me...both he and dutch seemed to have bonded very quickly but Ivan is a food hog and attempts to muscle in on the treat...dutch sets his straight right now...they'll do better without my tutelage...a good day to mow the back 40...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

Walt hasn't been on since 14:57 Saturday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2022)

Probably on a Safari hunt for Hippies.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

Just wants to give me a hug. I can always use hugs.


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2022)

I think there should be some kind of detention, punishment or something for MIA members.  WE COULD EITHER COURT MARSHALL OR ARTICLE 15 THEIR ASSES.


----------



## boo (Sep 20, 2022)

Don’t screw around with Walt or you’re going to find a bouncing Betty or a Claymore in your front yard. He’s been there and done that so I don’t think there would be much hesitation on his side.
I got a package from great lakes genetics yesterday where I ordered bunch more girl crush and train wreck. Those folks gave me 12 packages of freebies along with a color catalog which was off the chain. It took a week from when I sent my money order to when I got my merchandise. Safe secure and on time, who could ask for more


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

boo said:


> Don’t screw around with Walt or you’re going to find a bouncing Betty or a Claymore in your front yard. He’s been there and done that so I don’t think there would be much hesitation on his side.
> I got a package from great lakes genetics yesterday where I ordered bunch more girl crush and train wreck. Those folks gave me 12 packages of freebies along with a color catalog which was off the chain. It took a week from when I sent my money order to when I got my merchandise. Safe secure and on time, who could ask for more


could have came with choclate ....just saying !


----------



## Africanna (Sep 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Cape Town?


Yes sir


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

Public Service Announcement


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 309240
> 
> Public Service Announcement


He who Dies with the most birthdays 
WINS


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## boo (Sep 20, 2022)

it doesn't get much cooler brother joe...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

boo said:


> it doesn't get much cooler brother joe...
> View attachment 309243


what beautiful faces....


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

pute said:


> I think there should be some kind of detention, punishment or something for MIA members.  WE COULD EITHER COURT MARSHALL OR ARTICLE 15 THEIR ASSES.





boo said:


> I got a package from great lakes genetics yesterday where I ordered bunch more girl crush and train wreck. Those folks gave me 12 packages of freebies along with a color catalog which was off the chain. It took a week from when I sent my money order to when I got my merchandise. Safe secure and on time, who could ask for more


Walt is good people. Do me a favor; If he doesn't show up tomorrow, look out your window and see if you can spot buzzards flying. 'Taint like him to stay away this long without cause.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt is good people. Do me a favor; If he doesn't show up tomorrow, look out your window and see if you can spot buzzards flying. 'Taint like him to stay away this long without cause.


I can be there in2 hours, fueling up the helicopter now ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

Land a couple of clicks away from his compound. He gets a little testy when he hears whirlybirds. Walk the rest of the way with your hands in plain site, and if you see a shadow behind ya, holler out his name or accept your fate.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

I'm sending a search party out for Ness come Friday.


----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2022)

I have sent a couple messages to ness but have heard nothing, hope all is well with them.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 21, 2022)

Heeerrres Unca Walt.  I dunno how I can catch up on all that went down while I was playing "oops!" in the horsepistol.

Went into heart foofaraw and into the ER.  It took 14 hours to get it to stop. <-- Hah.  Wrong word; get it to SLOW.  The hospital was full, so I had to lay in the ER for the first ten hours, unable to move becuz of wires or needles or garden hoses they had in both arms.  

Almost as uncomfortable as sitting in a Volkswagen.  

Turns out I am one of the few who have later reaction to the stuff they prescribed for me back in January when A-fib hit for the first time becuz of alcohol and caffeine triggers.  There was no way of knowing I'd fit into that group, but I have always been lucky thataway.

Finally got put into a room. (*snork*) Fargin room temp was 68F.  I always wear shorts.  I got disconnected from all the ER stuff... and here is where I began to be amazed.  Flat amazed.  Straight out of Dr. Leonard McCoy.

I remained with 14 monitor wires stuck to my chest, but I was ambulatory! Yup. All done by signals from a smartphone thing. 

Then this guy comes in from the Jeffries tube holding a spacy camera. He holds it over me and it goes "click".  "Wozzat?" sez I.

"I just took an X-ray of your heart."

"Don't you get irradiated doing that a jillion times a day?" 

He explained that the technology had advanced to where the radiation from the gadget is no more than you would get walking across the room.  Not only that, but it wasn't a foggy thing.  They can get a detailed 3D look all the way through.

So the bottom line comes out to a sharply-reduced Christmas present stuff for the grandlings.  Seems my new, necessary prescription for this problem has to be one that cost $753/month... and it ain't covered under any insurance. (*sigh*)

When they told me that, I couldn't help it.  I did the Jack Benny routine where the crook says to him:

"Your money or your life!"  

Jack Benny just stares at the guy until the guy says, "_Well!?_"

"I'm thinking!  I'm thinking!"

HAH.  Like we useta say, they can kill us but they can't eat us.  That's against the law.

I'm at 120/72 with HR 58 as I type this. I appear to be easy to ding, but impossibobble to kill.  Sorta like an old turtle.

So... Hisself is back inna saddle.  No side effects -- I can still whip my weight in butterflies.

We were only able to do it standing up once in celebration when I got home, though.


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2022)

Morning Walt and the rest, it's hump day so stay off the ol lady's leg. Hope everybody has a great morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

Walt , May the Good Lord bless and keep you today


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 309240
> 
> Public Service Announcement





well **** Mang , me and Swede are gonna bake a chocolate cake today and have a Birthday!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> well **** Mang , me and Swede are gonna bake a chocolate cake today and have a Birthday!



Happy birthday and congratulations.  I just read an article on how salubrious birthdays actually are, citing statistics showing that folks that have more birthdays actually do live longer.



Unca Walt said:


> Heeerrres Unca Walt.  I dunno how I can catch up on all that went down while I was playing "oops!" in the horsepistol.
> 
> Went into heart foofaraw and into the ER.  It took 14 hours to get it to stop. <-- Hah.  Wrong word; get it to SLOW.  The hospital was full, so I had to lay in the ER for the first ten hours, unable to move becuz of wires or needles or garden hoses they had in both arms.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Walt!  Glad you didn't die and leave me the brunt of the antediluvian birth jokes.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 21, 2022)

Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.

Just did the arithmetic:  30 days into 753 bucks equals *$25.10 a fargin pill*.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Happy birthday and congratulations.  I just read an article on how salubrious birthdays actually are, citing statistics showing that folks that have more birthdays actually do live longer.
> 
> 
> Welcome back Walt!  Glad you didn't die and leave me the brunt of the antediluvian birth jokes.




thanks Bro!

ha!….Swede‘s birthday was last July and I do not know when I was born so I can choose any day I want

yeah , I was so surprised when I was born that I never said a word for about a year


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.
> 
> Just did the arithmetic:  30 days into 753 bucks equals *$25.10 a fargin pill*.






can you get the pills in Canada or Mehico?


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

Morning, welcome back Walt.  Spammer duty today.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Land a couple of clicks away from his compound. He gets a little testy when he hears whirlybirds. Walk the rest of the way with your hands in plain site, and if you see a shadow behind ya, holler out his name or accept your fate.


Roger that ,Im in riot gear,night vision and snickers bars....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks Bro!
> 
> ha!….Swede‘s birthday was last July and I do not know when I was born so I can choose any day I want
> 
> ...


I didnt walk for 12 months ....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2022)

Good morning ladies, YOUNG Ivan got me out of bed at seven in the morning again but he gives me an extra hour of going back to bed so it works out pretty well. Before I got up I got a phone call from uncle Walt, I’m gonna go to have to go down to South Florida and teach him a lesson with Dutch. I spent last night working on my Urkel‘s girls which I will probably post a couple pictures of later today. Humidity at 80% is not my friend. Heading off to work the body, you’ll be good


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> can you get the pills in Canada or Mehico?


Single source.  I put Scooter on the job to find an equivalent that does not cost a .999 1oz. silver round per pill.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Heeerrres Unca Walt.  I dunno how I can catch up on all that went down while I was playing "oops!" in the horsepistol.
> 
> Went into heart foofaraw and into the ER.  It took 14 hours to get it to stop. <-- Hah.  Wrong word; get it to SLOW.  The hospital was full, so I had to lay in the ER for the first ten hours, unable to move becuz of wires or needles or garden hoses they had in both arms.
> 
> ...


I was the Spiritual Adviser for a bunch of scooter hippies. I knew something was wrong. Glad yer on the mend, old friend.


bigsur51 said:


> thanks Bro!
> 
> ha!….Swede‘s birthday was last July and I do not know when I was born so I can choose any day I want
> 
> ...


I couldn't talk or walk, either. All I did was suck tittie and shit my pants. Kinda like now a days.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



As one of my favourite bands of all time said in their song Pretzel Logic
"... Those days are gone forever
Over a long time ago, oh yeah ..."    (sad but true - the joys of living in Africa)


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

ha ha^^^^


----------



## carpas48 (Sep 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey Folks!  As long as we are on the subject of *reducing colon cancer cells by 90%...*
> 
> Lookit this:
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

So, planted this Frost Hammer from seed and it is a beautiful indica.  I have been waiting for it to show  me weather I have a male or female.  Today it has started showing.  Not looking good.  Sure wish I saw a tiny  hair coming out of that nub.  What do you think.  I am afraid this is gonna be a male......planted two seeds and one didn't make it.....If this is a fricken male I get to start all over....


----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2022)

not promising pute, keep an eye on her...


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

boo said:


> not promising pute, keep an eye on her...


I know.....been there done that.  Farg!


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

I rooting for a SHE Plant


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I rooting for a SHE Plant


That's funny......so am I


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 21, 2022)

I will keep you in my prayers...


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2022)

Pluck it off, I sees nothing.


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2022)

giggy said:


> Pluck it off, I sees nothing.


That's kind of like having unprotected sex and praying she doesn't get pregnant.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ha!….Swede‘s birthday was last July and I do not know when I was born so I can choose any day I want


I was born -- on probation -- at the corner of Telephone and Telephone under the sign of Hospital.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I was born -- on probation -- at the corner of Telephone and Telephone under the sign of Hospital.


Good to see you around and Back Unca


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

Nope Maybe not


----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2022)

young Ivan in his favorite part of the yard...he's a devil child but very obedient...


----------



## Patwi (Sep 21, 2022)

how old is Ivan boo .. love the look


----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> how old is Ivan boo .. love the look


not quite 4 months old...quickest learned I've ever had the pleasure of working with...the three of us took a long walk after dinner, Dutch needs no leash...went great, they really do get along once dutch has set the boundries...he ran balls to the walls into the chicken coop earlier when I was gathering eggs...once he realized there were chickens in the coop he flipped out...I promised Dutch the rooster but Ivan had his own plans...his big boy teeth are slowly coming in...he's gonna have him some big choppers...
harvested motor breath 15 a while ago and never smoked any, tonight I will see what my hard work produced...


----------



## Patwi (Sep 21, 2022)

cool on all , ..  he's gonna be a beast in attitude for sure .. did you get to see the parents


----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 21, 2022)

oh fu.ck yes .. thanks


nice dad with great dna looks like


----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2022)

little terror is tearing a new butt hole in the lizard populating, he ate 2 while I was in the hot tub tonight...


----------



## Patwi (Sep 21, 2022)

just looking at the pup pics has me looking at GS sites right now .. lol


----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> just looking at the pup pics has me looking at GS sites right now .. lol


don't do it bro, once you look it's all over...I almost went with a kennel in texas, I was planning of a visit to both you and brother hopper if I did...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 22, 2022)

Long as we are talking doggies that are kewl...  BTW:  What kinda woofie is that?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

The truth !


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 309336
> 
> The truth !


Great Pyrenees?
They grow into these


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2022)

boo said:


> young Ivan in his favorite part of the yard...he's a devil child but very obedient...View attachment 309323





ruta maya said:


> just looking at the pup pics has me looking at GS sites right now .. lol


I joined several GS groups on line, so I daily get to see new pictures of GS puppies, that keep my oxytocin levels peaked.


----------



## giggy (Sep 22, 2022)

Morning, eyes open barely.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning, eyes open barely.







Have some coffee and breakfast


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 22, 2022)

boo said:


> little terror is tearing a new butt hole in the lizard populating, he ate 2 while I was in the hot tub tonight...


Brother @boo -- Lizards can get dogs really sick.  If you can train Ivan away, it is much for the better.

SAUCE: Are Lizards Poisonous for Dogs to Eat? - Puff and Fluff Spa


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

boo said:


> little terror is tearing a new butt hole in the lizard populating, he ate 2 while I was in the hot tub tonight...


steer clear from Washington DC ! Its crawling with lizards.....


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 309344
> 
> Have some coffee and breakfast


Oh be still my heart


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Brother @boo -- Lizards can get dogs really sick.  If you can train Ivan away, it is much for the better.
> 
> SAUCE: Are Lizards Poisonous for Dogs to Eat? - Puff and Fluff Spa


I always found that if my dogs killed anything they would have brought it to me as a gift, look what I got for you Dad.
Never saw them actually eat anything


----------



## giggy (Sep 22, 2022)

Walt all lizards and spiders are poisonous, but only a few are bad for us. Didn't know they were to dogs.


----------



## giggy (Sep 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 309344
> 
> Have some coffee and breakfast


That is why my eyes are still closed, it's a great dream. I say dream cause my ol lady would .... we'll you get the idea.


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I always found that if my dogs killed anything they would have brought it to me as a gift, look what I got for you Dad.
> Never saw them actually eat anything


Dutch oh what is brought back the pelt and head of the squirrels. He would eat from the neck down and just leave the skin legs and noggin. I appreciate the tip on the lizards, I’ve never had a dog eat them but I’ve never had a dog quite as strange as Ivan. I’m having more fun with him than I should be allowed.

Good morning roster…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

boo said:


> Dutch oh what is brought back the pelt and head of the squirrels. He would eat from the neck down and just leave the skin legs and noggin. I appreciate the tip on the lizards, I’ve never had a dog eat them but I’ve never had a dog quite as strange as Ivan. I’m having more fun with him than I should be allowed.
> 
> Good morning roster…


Thanks, for taking the time to acknowledge me
 Giggy never does Oh well Lord knows I tried


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 22, 2022)

Dangit.  I cain't find no little flame in the Duck-duck page... Rats-ass


----------



## giggy (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thanks, for taking the time to acknowledge me
> Giggy never does Oh well Lord knows I tried


Who are you? Don't worry roster I do read more then I post.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Dangit.  I cain't find no little flame in the Duck-duck page... Rats-ass


I tried to open Duck duck and it ask if I wanted to add it to Edge 
I tried to follow the way to install and it would not let me .
I wonder if Microsoft won't allow my system to do so.


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Dangit.  I cain't find no little flame in the Duck-duck page... Rats-ass


At the very bottom of the screen, at least on my phone, there is a little round icon with a flame in it. You touch that and your history is cleared. Walt I don’t think they have them on rotary phones so you might be fooled… Roster, I know Giggy reads a whole lot more than he posts so don’t sweat it. You know we all love you in one form or another


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

A range target maybe


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A range target maybe


you know better than that...mebbe on some days but you're one of us...sick, twisted, deranged...what's not to admire...


----------



## Patwi (Sep 22, 2022)

if you want duck duck go you have to load mozilla/firefox over the implanted microsoft .. and microsoft will make it difficult , just don't give up ... not sure if you can even load firefox on a data phone because microsoft sh.its everywhere ..


----------



## Patwi (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A range target maybe


the eyebrows brother .. my wife said she wished she could reach in and trim your 'brows  ..


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> Who are you? Don't worry roster I do read more then I post.


I know that Brother 
I just feel you use to be a happier guy and then you went quiet
Hope not something I did or said.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> the eyebrows brother .. my wife said she wished she could reach in and trim your 'brows  ..


Tell her she can trim them anytime
HI Mrs Patwi


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 309344
> 
> Have some coffee and breakfast


Why do I find it so hard to look her in the eyes


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> Who are you? Don't worry roster I do read more then I post.


Believe it or Not I can not remember who I was back then


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I always found that if my dogs killed anything they would have brought it to me as a gift, look what I got for you Dad.
> Never saw them actually eat anything


Moles. My Borzois loved 'em. They would set at the end of a run and wait patiently 'til the mole stuck his head up. A quick bite, lean back their head, and two chomps and down the gullet it went.


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

Busy day in the grow.  I hear today is the first day of fall.  Hmm, I guess I will fire up the other half of my flower room.  Been shut down all summer to give me time to work outside.   But, now it is time to get back into the old routine. Snowcane, Gold Digger and Frost Hammer into flower.  However, I am almost sure the Frost Hammer is a male.  Couple of days will tell. 

Now it's off to the grow store for supplies. 

BB later.


----------



## giggy (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I know that Brother
> I just feel you use to be a happier guy and then you went quiet
> Hope not something I did or said.



Naw not you or anybody here, just life. Some people get under my skin. Then I have a real hard time getting past it. That is what happens when you have to deal with anger issues. I try not to let it effect anybody, but I guess it still shows.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2022)

Giggy,,i told Hippie to leave your toothbrush alone but he wouldn't listen.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Why do I find it so hard to look her in the eyes


Growing up dad always had us look who ever was talking to us in the eyes. He was black eyed and could stare a hole through you and tell you what was behind you. So I have no problem looking someone in the eye, till I met a girl with crystal clear ice green eyes. Them eyes sent chills down my spine.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> . So I have no problem looking someone in the eye, till I meet a girl with crystal clear ice green eyes. Them eyes sent chills down my spine.


 . 
Mine too brother .. it's her birthday today and I love her more today than ever before .. 

we met 49 years ago and married 45 years ago .. .. with her heavy health issues involved here I find that any day could the last


----------



## giggy (Sep 22, 2022)

Pawti I thought you was younger then I.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Why do I find it so hard to look her in the eyes


Its a breasticle illusion ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2022)

Im going to look you in both eyes.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> .
> Mine too brother .. it's her birthday today and I love her more today than ever before ..
> 
> we met 49 years ago and married 45 years ago .. .. with her heavy health issues involved here I find that any day could the last


Happy birthday to your lovely bride brother and congratulations to you both!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2022)

Back when I was a teenager, I could con my way into a young fillie's heart. The Old Hen (spring chicken back then) has those Malamute blue/grey eyes and could look past my bull and see into my soul.
I wonder why she didn't run.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> we met 49 years ago and married 45 years ago .. .. with her heavy health issues involved here I find that any day could the last


Hold her tight and don't let go.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> Naw not you or anybody here, just life. Some people get under my skin. Then I have a real hard time getting past it. That is what happens when you have to deal with anger issues. I try not to let it affect anybody, but I guess it still shows.


Oh I have been known to get under people's skins that for sure LOL
Ask half the crew here LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> Naw not you or anybody here, just life. Some people get under my skin. Then I have a real hard time getting past it. That is what happens when you have to deal with anger issues. I try not to let it affect anybody, but I guess it still shows.


I suffer from anger issue too bro I know where you are


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Moles. My Borzois loved 'em. They would set at the end of a run and wait patiently 'til the mole stuck his head up. A quick bite, lean back their head, and two chomps and down the gullet it went.


Hence the Carnaval Game Wack a Mole was born


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I suffer from anger issue too bro I know where you are


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

pute said:


>


I did it again I meant to say
I know where you are at with the mind sometimes
Not where ya live
Only Hopper knows that


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

Roster I don't take you seriously any more.  You mean no harm.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Roster I don't take you seriously ant More.  You mean no harm.


Oh yeah just you wait
Im gonna give you a Roster Kiss when we meet.

Dang Dog just lifted his leg on one of my plants in a felt pot 
Son of a Bitchio


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh yeah just you wait
> Im gonna give you a Roster Kiss when we meet.
> 
> Dang Dog just lifted his leg on one of my plants in a felt pot
> Son of a Bitchio


chill my friend, jeopardy is on in an hour...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

boo said:


> chill my friend, jeopardy is on in an hour...


And Then Wheel
You watch wheel do you not
My wifes two favorite shows (I let her win) I struggle through them for her.
I enjoy a really good Sci Fi  or never been done horror terror flick
But new movies are few and far between


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2022)

I will watch jeopardy but little else on broadcast tv...tonight is Thursday night football and debudding the dried branches...I finally made caps that lay me out at night...2 hours after I take one I'm sound asleep...4 ounces of weed with 2 cups of coconut oil...I run the magical butter machine 3 times to get the potency I seek...who won Mondays game, don't ask me...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

boo said:


> I will watch jeopardy but little else on broadcast tv...tonight is Thursday night football and debudding the dried branches...I finally made caps that lay me out at night...2 hours after I take one I'm sound asleep...4 ounces of weed with 2 cups of coconut oil...I run the magical butter machine 3 times to get the potency I seek...who won Mondays game, don't ask me...


The Arstros


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

boo said:


> I will watch jeopardy but little else on broadcast tv...tonight is Thursday night football and debudding the dried branches...I finally made caps that lay me out at night...2 hours after I take one I'm sound asleep...4 ounces of weed with 2 cups of coconut oil...I run the magical butter machine 3 times to get the potency I seek...who won Mondays game, don't ask me...


Could prob use a crock pot overnight 
I may try it
Did the 2 cups cover the 4 zips, and did you leave the herb in as you made caps


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2022)

2 cups and 2 zips in the machine...run it and top off the oil and add another 2 zips...my second run the flowers got stuck to the sides so I ran a third time but busted up the flowers...I sleep like a log and feel pretty spunky in the mornings...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

boo said:


> 2 cups and 2 zips in the machine...run it and top off the oil and add another 2 zips...my second run the flowers got stuck to the sides so I ran a third time but busted up the flowers...I sleep like a log and feel pretty spunky in the mornings...


But when it is done do you strain or squeeze it out (oil from bud) or leave it together bud and oil and into caps


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

Night Jeopardy is on LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Night Jeopardy is on LOL





I will take What’s On Tonight for $100 dollars Alex


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I will take What’s On Tonight for $100 dollars Alex


good luck getting alex to respond...talk to ken jennings...
I squeeze the oil to separate it from the ground flowers...caps have a sinister brown/tan look...clear with no funk in it...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

boo said:


> good luck getting alex to respond...talk to ken jennings...
> I squeeze the oil to separate it from the ground flowers...caps have a sinister brown/tan look...clear with no funk in it...





RIP Alex


----------



## Patwi (Sep 22, 2022)

This is a soldier from Halfghanistan...

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2022)

I'll take dead Canadians for $200, Alex.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

boo said:


> good luck getting alex to respond...talk to ken jennings...
> I squeeze the oil to separate it from the ground flowers...caps have a sinister brown/tan look...clear with no funk in it...


Did you just use the filter bag that comes with the magic butter machine? I find that bag is not fine enough to remove the plant matter
also, what size gel caps do you use?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you just use the filter bag that comes with the magic butter machine? I find that bag is not fine enough to remove the plant matter
> also, what size gel caps do you use?


I made a filter press and made bags out of bed sheets.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 22, 2022)

Yep, that'll squeeze it. Three ton?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I made a filter press and made bags out of bed sheets.
> 
> View attachment 309404
> View attachment 309405



nice


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2022)

I’ll take honest American presidents for 1000 Alex…
Subbie, I try to do the best I can with my hands and then I use a razor to squeeze out the rest of it because there really isn’t that much volume once the machine grinds it up. My final filter is one of those permanent gold coffee filters. I think the caps are 20 and I believe when I use the pipette it’s about 3/4 of a milliliter to fill one. If I had some doggy downers I would be in bed a long time ago but that’s not the case. Certain a little dog in this house just turned it on into overdrive about 15 minutes before bedtime. Gray wolfs press will get more of the concentrate out of the flowers but there really wasn’t that Much depress once the grinder chopped it up.


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 23, 2022)

Quote of the Day: "If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." Vincent Van Gogh (1853 - 1890)
"If you cut your ear off ,you cant hear shiiit" joeb631a (1955-)


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2022)

Yeah,,it's Friday. I don't wanna get up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2022)

Good morning

after two days of cloudy cold rainy weather , we are back to sunny and in the 80’s

two more weeks of this weather and then harvest begins , although we may take a few down early , they look done , I will put the scope on them today and I’ll look at about 683,812 trichomes and see if I have the right combo of 37.525 % amber , 43.475% cloudy , and 23.875% clear


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

Ex club VP


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 23, 2022)

I can't grow weed, I certainly do not know how to trim weed, and I do not know one kind from another. 

But I am not useless to y'all!  I can MARKET it for you all.  Just sign up with my company, and we will create nationwide a fast-"foo"d chain.  

Lookit: 




Whaddaya think?  Anybody want in?  I've got 100 shares to sell.  When those are all sold out, no problem!  Following the US Gum't logic, I will just print some more!

We'll be rich.


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Big, you have a major problem.  Your trichome count is off.  Who gave you those numbers....?

I get the distinct privilege of cleaning the carpets today.  Gotta run to the hardware store  and rent a carpet cleaning machine.  I feel sorry for my back already.  

Supposed to go fishing tomorrow.  I'm to old for this s-hit.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## boo (Sep 23, 2022)

Good morning folks. Duuch got me up four times last night because he had the runs. Unfortunately this morning he left a present for me on the floor. I’m on the back porch just icing my back waiting for Ivan to go psycho on me. He’s such a good puppy, he lays there on his blanket with his toy looking at me. If anybody has any doggy downers please let me know, this little guys got way more energy than I


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning folks. Touch got me up four times last night because he had the runs. Unfortunately this morning he left a present for me on the floor. I’m on the back porch just icing my back waiting for Ivan to go psycho on me. He’s such a good puppy, he lays there on his blanket with his toy looking at man. If anybody has any doggy downers please let me know, this little guys got way more energy than I


Vets are now using CBD tincts to calm dogs in stressful times.
I wonder what your Vet would say for a 4 month old


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2022)

We get pills from our vet to help settle down our dog during vet visits.  They work pretty well.  Don't know if you could use them on a daily basis though.


----------



## Procann (Sep 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 309336
> 
> The truth !


Beautiful puppies


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2022)

Daily tips.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 23, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning folks. Touch got me up four times last night because he had the runs. Unfortunately this morning he left a present for me on the floor. I’m on the back porch just icing my back waiting for Ivan to go psycho on me. He’s such a good puppy, he lays there on his blanket with his toy looking at man. If anybody has any doggy downers please let me know, this little guys got way more energy than I


Make some white rice for Ivan. Dutch will like it too but it will help clear up the runs. I know this mess you had to clean up this morning no fun for sure. I think I may have to change their food.  Dog food is like buying steak these days.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## boo (Sep 23, 2022)

I wouldn’t give Ivan any kind of medication to calm him down, he’s just being who he is and will grow out of it shortly. I am just a little worn out from keeping up with him although he really isn’t much of an issue. He gets up and goes out and takes care of his business comes in flops down on the floor and has been down since 8 o’clock. I’ve got to take those guys out and let them run before I go to the gym today. He's done extremely well in his pen. Other than occasional mistakes on the floor I have absolutely no issues with him but dutch, he sprayed the living room floor while Ivan and I were on the back porch...he stays outside today...luckily my carpet in 88 oz./yd. so nothing penetrates...I remove with a spatula and spray and scrub with petzyme...carpet cleaners are scheduled for next week...
agreed subbie, 64  bucks a bag and 8 bucks a pound for his chicken treats...


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2022)

I remember when the Hollyweed pic came out in the easyrider rag, used to love reading miraculous mutha was my first read every month then to the fiction. Dave's artwork was always top notch.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2022)

She is one tough super hero!


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> She is one tough super hero!



Big, I'm thinkin' ya might have an unhealthy attraction to Linda Carter. Maybe join her fan club or meet her at a comicon?   

She was a fine female specimen. Wonder if she's aged well?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Big, I'm thinkin' ya might have an unhealthy attraction to Linda Carter. Maybe join her fan club or meet her at a comicon?
> 
> She was a fine female specimen. Wonder if she's aged well?





not bad for 70 eh


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2022)

Nope. Not bad at all. Can't fault your taste in women, either.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

Bet our SubbieGal could kick her butt


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2022)

One of my favorites.


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2022)

I had a eye for both of them aswell as many others but I guess I'm a sicko cause I liked Lilly munster, Yvonne de carlo, i know this was artwork.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 23, 2022)

Always thought Rachel Welch was an Italian sports car .. hot and nice, .. but alas .. she's fro,m Chicago .. still hot and nice but today nothing as beautiful as Linda Carter .


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2022)

While you boys have been enjoying the scenery I have been cleaning carpets. Started before 9:00 and just finished. Save myself $600 bucks in the process.


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2022)

I know my way around them things. Had to do the carpets at my peoples house and the office at the shop. Who ever heard of a machine shop with carpet in the office.


----------



## boo (Sep 23, 2022)

barbara eden always got my attention...I still dream of jeanie...


----------



## Patwi (Sep 23, 2022)

don't blink your eyes twice boo


pute, my back hurts just from hearing of your endeavor .. love those $ though


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

pute said:


> While you boys have been enjoying the scenery I have been cleaning carpets. Started before 9:00 and just finished. Save myself $600 bucks in the process.


----------



## pute (Sep 23, 2022)

Rug doctor is the best I have used for deep cleaning.  Not that model though.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Rug doctor is the best I have used for deep cleaning.  Not that model though.


Having a rather large dog and breeding dogs all my life I have always owned a carpet shampooer ,its a necessity


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> Always thought Rachel Welch was an Italian sports car .. hot and nice, .. but alas .. she's fro,m Chicago .. still hot and nice but today nothing as beautiful as Linda Carter .


Ya done broke my heart. I always thought she was Italian.
Linda Carter wouldn't make a pimple on Rocky's ass.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## boo (Sep 23, 2022)

all is quiet on the home front...dogs are at rest and I'm as pooped as can be, heading to bed shortly...spent the afternoon playing with the pups and doing a full detail on the superduty...darn truck now looks new but geez, dog hair seems to be woven into the carpet...took a thc cap after dinner and I'm gonna beat it's effects kicking in, to tired to wait for the buzz...g'nite folks...


----------



## Patwi (Sep 23, 2022)

nite Ivan, nite Dutch, nite boo


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 24, 2022)

I found my carcase to be in the upright position (well, most of it) at 2:15 this morning.  Jeez.  Well, now it's 3:45 and I've caught up with the tribulations of my brother @boo and his new baby. He's taking it well, but I wish Dutch would not be upset.

I could hear a grunting yesterday moanin' about 4AM when I was outside with my little glass tube and my Volcano bag (I waste _nuthin_'), so I wandered down the road to the canal.  Hadda do a sneak, becuz the sky was so clear.

Yuppers, went the grunt came again, I turned on my sooper flashlight:  There he was, a gator not too big, but definitely out for fun.  Looked no more than 7 feet or so.  And he made the surface water froth with his neck rumbles.  Kewl.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 24, 2022)

Good morning 

here is to a wonderful weekend


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2022)

Back at ya brother.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Back at ya brother.



grassy azz Amigo

it won’t take much for me to have a better day , dealt with a headache all day yesterday aaarrrggg

we are looking at about 21 days of trimming here in a few weeks so I am trying to get psyched up for it


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> nite Ivan, nite Dutch, nite boo


WAKE UP IVAN LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 24, 2022)

well the sun is about to come up so it’s off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2022)

Morning, heading out to the lake to go fishing. 39 freaking degrees. This is fun.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, heading out to the lake to go fishing. 39 freaking degrees. This is fun.




I hope you limit out even if you do put ‘em back

please take photos , some of us fish vicariously through you!


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2022)

My son-in-law caught 25 in 3 hours last week. Hopefully we'll have the same luck today he should be here in about 5 minutes.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, heading out to the lake to go fishing. 39 freaking degrees. This is fun.


Man do you ever get a break
Good Luck Have fun


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 24, 2022)

pute said:


> My son-in-law caught 25 in 3 hours last week. Hopefully we'll have the same luck today he should be here in about 5 minutes.




fish on!


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2022)

Morning everybody, still no word from ness. Hope all are well this morn.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, still no word from ness. Hope all are well this morn.


Morn Giggy


----------



## boo (Sep 24, 2022)

mornin folks, been chilling this morning with young ivan...he's as good as it gets...dutch seems to have belly issues, he spent the night outside last night for the first time ever...I believe it's nerves...

word has it we got a hurricaine heading this way...gonna get the storm shutters out of the pole barn and be on standbye...53 pieces on a dedicated trailer...got 4 friends waiting on the call to install...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 24, 2022)

boo said:


> mornin folks, been chilling this morning with young ivan...he's as good as it gets...dutch seems to have belly issues, he spent the night outside last night for the first time ever...I believe it's nerves...
> 
> word has it we got a hurricaine heading this way...gonna get the storm shutters out of the pole barn and be on standbye...53 pieces on a dedicated trailer...got 4 friends waiting on the call to install...


I don’t miss the hurricane prepping boo…


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2022)

Less than 24 hours left of the year 5782 ...


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2022)

boo ... you know

.


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2022)

Another fishing excursion in the books.  Only caught a few small guys. Meh....


----------



## pute (Sep 24, 2022)

No pictures of fish.....nothing worth showing but I did get this right after sunrise.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 24, 2022)

How much affect would carpet have on a "good dry"? My dry room(spare bed room) is just a typical small.. I'd say 10x10 room with fairly new carpet. Only place I have that I can control the environment.. somewhat. Well it absorb too much moisture and mess anything up?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 24, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> How much affect would carpet have on a "good dry"? My dry room(spare bed room) is just a typical small.. I'd say 10x10 room with fairly new carpet. Only place I have that I can control the environment.. somewhat. Well it absorb too much moisture and mess anything up?




i do not think the carpet will any effect on a good dry


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 24, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> How much affect would carpet have on a "good dry"? My dry room(spare bed room) is just a typical small.. I'd say 10x10 room with fairly new carpet. Only place I have that I can control the environment.. somewhat. Well it absorb too much moisture and mess anything up?


I have always used my spare room with carpet for drying comes out right every time


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 24, 2022)

boo said:


> mornin folks, been chilling this morning with young ivan...he's as good as it gets...dutch seems to have belly issues, he spent the night outside last night for the first time ever...I believe it's nerves...
> 
> word has it we got a hurricaine heading this way...gonna get the storm shutters out of the pole barn and be on standbye...53 pieces on a dedicated trailer...got 4 friends waiting on the call to install...


@boo -- I would recommend you give some serious  thought to the always-up kind of shutters.

I went to them after a dozen years of manhandling heavy running-W, pre-specific-window labeled, sharp-edged gut busters requiring lining up to big screw heads and then tightening each and every one of them while on a fargin ladder. Not to mention you later haveta take them down and put them back in the pole barn for more mud-daubers to build homes.

Now I have nice looking, discreet folded-back permanent shutters that take me thirty seconds to draw closed and locked (a full minute if I have a glass of water in one hand).

It's time, bro... I have a pic I tooken of my RO water system that happens to show two windows with them installed.  Even my Beautiful Witch can do them.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2022)

Looks like Ian is heading yer way, Walter.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2022)

Today was day three of the new boiler install fiasco. I think they've got it right. Nine grand and a lot of frustration later, and I'm not sure it's as good as the one they took out.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like Ian is heading yer way, Walter.


Interesting story about Scooter's Mankillers:

They are kept in open cyclone fence cages about 200' square each (lotsa room).  One day, Scotty noticed the big female (the one from the movies) digging a big hole in the ground.

Big enough for the monster to lay down in it and be at ground level.  The others started doing it too.  They KNEW a hurricane was coming. <-- That was the year two hurricanes crossed their centers directly over his farm.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 24, 2022)

I sure hope this works.  They are mindblowing signs that are incredible




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2022)

south korea walt  ?

it was there .. then not .. here it is

https://cdn.imagearchive.com/mariju...2/272975-dc9c5042a3ee9e55e566b96a9e5617e1.mp4


----------



## boo (Sep 24, 2022)

walt, I have 53 shutters on my dedicated trailer for the every 8 year big storm...I've got 4 guys on standby to put them up...your shutters are the way to go but I won't put them up, they look like prison windows...I built a 12" thick continous pour wall system with rebar to reinforce it...my walls and trusses are designed to handle a 138 mph. blow...did fine 6 years ago with our last big blow...besides, 2 grand per window is a bit excessive for my taste...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2022)

Walt, didga ever check out your plane on FB? 





She's currently in Texass and for sale.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt, didga ever check out your plane on FB?
> 
> View attachment 309537
> 
> She's currently in Texass and for sale.



everything is for sale in Texas ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2022)

You guys get bored, look up the channel "Car Crash Moment" on youtube. If you don't wear a seatbelt, you will after watching a few of 'em. Most are less than seven minutes long, but it's constant action.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2022)

hippie, my wife found those too and turns them on before we head into the city .. it works in keeping your head on a swivel 



.




.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2022)

++++HOO BOY!

Been raining fit to frighten Noah for more than a day.  I went down to the road to look at the swale.  I have snorkled in shallower water.

It looked so strange... very rapid current in a crystal clear stream about 15 feet wide, about three feet deep, with a waving carpet of grass on the bottom.

And I went out to see the night sky about an hour ago, and was astonished by the racket tens of thousands of frogs were (still are) making.  Burrs, tweets, chirps... and the occasional drumbeat of Albert.

It's like Market Day in Marrakesh.


----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2022)

alright people, daylight is a burning, well almost. still a little dark and raining.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 25, 2022)

Goooode Sol Rex morning ya'll!  Hugz all around!  All hail Sol Rex!!!


----------



## boo (Sep 25, 2022)

morning folks...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2022)

boo said:


> walt, I have 53 shutters on my dedicated trailer for the every 8 year big storm...I've got 4 guys on standby to put them up...your shutters are the way to go but I won't put them up, they look like prison windows...I built a 12" thick continous pour wall system with rebar to reinforce it...my walls and trusses are designed to handle a 138 mph. blow...did fine 6 years ago with our last big blow...besides, 2 grand per window is a bit excessive for my taste...


With four guys availabobble, you doan need no steenking shutters. I wuz looking at it from my perspective:  I had to put them all up _alone_. 

It was a nutbuster, no error, just getting them outa the garage.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2022)

_


_


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 25, 2022)

Good morning all you Cool Cats


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

Morning Men, and adventurous Women, and of course all other Life Forms and Genders that be.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2022)

Some things never change no matter where you're at .. 

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2022)

Walt! Whadya think about that 1917 Curtiss jn4-d “jenny” biplane?  Supposed to be one of ten left in the world. It can be yours for a paltry $975,000.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

boo said:


> girl crush retired, heavens no...just ordered more to add to the collection...the gorilla breath has been my go to after the girl crush strain...


It's all, good, replacing with F2 version...whew!!!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> just what i wanted to hear! ty!


I got them  from North Atlantic.  The Twenty20 Mendicino site suggests several vendors, I found them there.  Just got some more!

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

boo said:


> woot woot, another snocaine convert...you're gonna like it pute...


Fastest dam plant I've ever grown.  4 weeks veg, in flower, 6th week big buds turning purple tips, covered in trics. 7th week flower having to tie them up.  Dont know if I need 8 weeks!  Package indicates fairly short flower time. Starting to show some amber. All the plants looked like clones of each other, virtually no variation. Looks like it could be a 90 day miracle fast plant.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2022)

Could one of you mods change my name back to patwi,  when I  originally did this it said I could change it back on sept. 15th .. but no .. it would be appreciated .


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> Some things never change no matter where you're at ..
> 
> .
> 
> ...


He'll burn in Hades for all his crimes against the Lord


----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> He'll burn in Hades for all his crimes against the Lord


Greed in any man made religion is not accepted .. except ..


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Fastest dam plant I've ever grown.  4 weeks veg, in flower, 6th week big buds turning purple tips, covered in trics. 7th week flower having to tie them up.  Dont know if I need 8 weeks!  Package indicates fairly short flower time. Starting to show some amber. All the plants looked like clones of each other, virtually no variation. Looks like it could be a 90 day miracle fast plant.


I need that for next year , no more rot at end of season.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> Could one of you mods change my name back to patwi,  when I  originally did this it said I could change it back on sept. 15th .. but no .. it would be appreciated .


You will always be my little Patwi


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got a question for the gun nut brain trust: I've got two fairly large safes, one's a Treadlock, and the other is a Bighorn Classic, both with dials, the Bighorn with a dial and a three spoke wheel. I've got the numbers, but I can't seem to figure out the dial sequence to open the blasted things. Anybody got a clue?


Ive seen some that you go to first number, then second number on third trip around, third number on second time around.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hipster:
> 
> Not sure I understand, but commonly safes like that open with this  example sequence --
> 
> ...


Yup, that's what I've seen too.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> Mentholatum rub helps with the heat issues


Keep it away from Mr Happy....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> Some things never change no matter where you're at ..
> 
> .
> 
> ...


That guy is a piece of shit. Christian my ass. He is a Con man.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> any adult toys  ?!


That's his tooth brush stash.....


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That guy is a piece of shit. Christian my ass. He is a Con man.


Always seems creepy too happy....con man face.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

giggy said:


> I have a digital gun safe and still use the key. Never have installed a battery.


Call me old school, I always check the Dial type lock option. Most go with the digital.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Could one of you mods change my name back to patwi,  when I  originally did this it said I could change it back on sept. 15th .. but no .. it would be appreciated .


Done my friend.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Every time I smoke marijuana, it makes me want to rape and kill.


I saw that on a comic in play boy mag, I believe.  Two cops were walking down the sidewalk and one said to the other, "I smoked marijuana once, it made me want to rape and kill."  I kept it for a long time. This was like 70's-80's or there abouts?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

Patwi said:


> 'Marijuana hearing', Albert Torres sits in a courtroom with a potted marijuana plant he is charged with growing. Los Angeles, California November 20, 1951
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 308557


Bud of the month!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The guy that did all my tats was Sicilian. Taught me enough to get beat up at a Sons of Italy dance.


Most I know are from Sicilian extraction, and poke fun at what they call "Cab Bressi" (dont think this is spelled correctly) or Nothern Italian extraction.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If that noose you learned to tie didn't have 13 wraps, it wasn't a legal hangman's noose.
> 
> The one Bitchbubba cried about was a simple loop for pulling the garage door down. He isn't discriminated against. If he was white and had the losing streak he does, he'd never find a ride.


What is racial about a noose? Is it the same if you made an ity bity electric chair or lethal injection table? I learned to tie one as a child and never thought anything about race,


Unca Walt said:


> In England back in the days of Tyburn Tree (Duckie it) the number of loop wraps was 13.


I understand, each of the thirteen wraps stands for the original 13 colonies.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I have huge veins that are easy to hit and only had trouble one time, when the inept nurse pushed the needle through both sides of the vein at least three times, before calling the phlebotomist, who extracted the blood effortlessly and painlessly.  The riddled vein hurt for months.


I have super easy veins, had one like that.  Black Bruise down arm....I about told her to give me the darn thing!
They were taking a pint and the sticker was a rather large gauge!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Happy as a clam ! Cut down on meds my heart procedure went well .Just put a rub on some ribs and gonna smoke them bitches tomorrow!
> Made a kill potato salad and i put too much salt in..( pissed me off)
> Nice fish ! I grew up on salt water but fresh water fishing on long island is good.I need to get my boat back and set it up for next year


A touch of sugar will counter some of that salt....to a point. I balance sugo like that, salt and sugar, back and forth.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> my thyroid is good as far as i know
> i thought beta blockers were for hypertension.


I took them for a short time to reset my slightly over active thyroid.  They are also given for some heart issues, they stabilize heart rate.  You could have set a bomb off, heart rate doesnt change.  It can surprise you if you are exerting effort physically, as your heart rate doesnt increase or respiration, so in the beginning you just run out of steam.  After a while, its like acclimatizing yourself to higher elevations.

Thyroid is a funny organ.  I only had one T level, slightly elevated above normal.  It caused a physical feeling like being anxious, but no reason for it.  Racing heart rate, losing like 3 lbs a day no matter how much you ate, no appetite, and inability to sleep.  Hair trigger on the anger building up...Glad that mess went away!  I coudnt even drink coffee in those days!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That's because Americans kill their babies(Aborting) at an alarming rate and a lot of Americans don't want children because they can't the handle responsibility of anything anymore.. That's not gonna work out well for America.


Look at Germany.  Basically a muslim country.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

boo said:


> Don’t screw around with Walt or you’re going to find a bouncing Betty or a Claymore in your front yard. He’s been there and done that so I don’t think there would be much hesitation on his side.
> I got a package from great lakes genetics yesterday where I ordered bunch more girl crush and train wreck. Those folks gave me 12 packages of freebies along with a color catalog which was off the chain. It took a week from when I sent my money order to when I got my merchandise. Safe secure and on time, who could ask for more


Get the new Twenty20 Mendicino catalog.  Its like Architectual Digest or something.  Beautiful for a seed catalog.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2022)

I take a Beta Blocker for AFib but it also keeps my BP in good shape. I take Thyroid medication that really helps keep AFib at bay. Your Thyroid controls more shit than most ppl realize. That butterfly shaped bastard is an important organ.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Shitdamnhellpissfartpoop.
> 
> Just did the arithmetic:  30 days into 753 bucks equals *$25.10 a fargin pill*.


While it was for only ninety days, I had one that totaled $1100 per pill.  Three batches, 30k each delivered overnight on ice. With insurance, I think I was out 15 bucks!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Roger that ,Im in riot gear,night vision and snickers bars....


Oh, just have A big clear bag filled with buds on the end of a long stick as you go in....


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 309317


I saw a funeral with a bottle of whiskey on a table if you wanted a snort, and one of those remote control fart machines in the coffin. His daughter would activate it from time to time. Quite the practical joker he was.  The crank would have been perfect!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thanks, for taking the time to acknowledge me
> Giggy never does Oh well Lord knows I tried


Did you try petting him first?


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

boo said:


> good luck getting alex to respond...talk to ken jennings...
> I squeeze the oil to separate it from the ground flowers...caps have a sinister brown/tan look...clear with no funk in it...


So the caps take the oil and dont dissolve?  I always wondered about that.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Bet our SubbieGal could kick her butt


I just want to borrow that lasso for a while.


----------



## boo (Sep 25, 2022)

Bubba said:


> So the caps take the oil and dont dissolve?  I always wondered about that.
> 
> Bubba


the contents of the caps don't dissolve them, dunno why but they work and don't melt...I was surprised I didn't sleep sound last night, had to smoke a joint at 3:23am for some reason...gorilla breath that time of morning and I'm stoned when I eat my breakfast...not a bad thing I guess...
dutcjh is pushing young Ivan around today, the little bugger needs sorting out...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 25, 2022)

boo said:


> the contents of the caps don't dissolve them, dunno why but they work and don't melt...I was surprised I didn't sleep sound last night, had to smoke a joint at 3:23am for some reason...gorilla breath that time of morning and I'm stoned when I eat my breakfast...not a bad thing I guess...
> dutcjh is pushing young Ivan around today, the little bugger needs sorting out...


Poor Dutch!  Has his stomach, et al, sorted itself out yet?


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2022)

Afternon everybody.  Productive day here. Worked in the Grow first thing this morning. Then outside to cut the grass, and finally a bit of work on the boat trailer. Everything's done now watching a bit of football. Raiders just lost. Should be a good game coming up with Brady versus Aaron Rodgers.

Time for a Jacuzzi followed by a nice juicy bowl of whatever I decide to put in it. And finally tonight the home team plays the 49ers here in Denver. I plan on being numb for the game as the broncos don't look that good again this year. I need painkillers.


Jacuzzi time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2022)

Mowed front and back and just about done watering.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Mowed front and back and just about done watering.





is from and back like to and fro?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 25, 2022)

Raining outside, so mowing didn't happen here. Got the cages cleaned and then farted around getting the wi-fi back online, Gotta love Comcast.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Some things never change no matter where you're at ..
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Who TF be he?  Isn't he in the God business in Texas?  How can he block sumbody?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Who TF be he?  Isn't he in the God business in Texas?  How can he block sumbody?


well ask Gods angel why he didnt let people in his church for shelter in hurricane Katrina ?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is from and back like to and fro?


HiHo HiHo it's off to water he go


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is from and back like to and fro?


not to be confused with the old in and out ! that's completely different and much more fun ....


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

boo said:


> Don’t screw around with Walt or you’re going to find a bouncing Betty or a Claymore in your front yard. He’s been there and done that so I don’t think there would be much hesitation on his side.
> I got a package from great lakes genetics yesterday where I ordered bunch more girl crush and train wreck. Those folks gave me 12 packages of freebies along with a color catalog which was off the chain. It took a week from when I sent my money order to when I got my merchandise. Safe secure and on time, who could ask for more


Careful Boo she'll BOOP one of your eyes out


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2022)

Somebody please explain to me just what the farg is going on here......


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2022)

Hoping this isn't a violation of the TOU......^^^


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

Is that a snuff film


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt! Whadya think about that 1917 Curtiss jn4-d “jenny” biplane?  Supposed to be one of ten left in the world. It can be yours for a paltry $975,000.


I knew the guy that rebuilt that.  He found the wrecked pieces in an old abandoned Long Island WWII (yes, WW Two) hangar (Floyd Bennet Field) along with a half-dozen others that wound up in the Smithsonian.  He was allowed to take the shattered pieces of two wrecks as a sorta consolation finders fee.  He rebuilt them both, and flew them at his Rhinebeck Aerodrome.  

His name was Cole, and he had three planes in flying condition and a tweeny two-man tank when I knew him.  He'd put on shows for a dozen or so folks that would show up.  You got onto his place by a short dirt road.  The planes were kept in a 
 big old beat up barn along with an ancient wooden-wheeled fire engine he was rebuilding. All I remember was this humongous yellow sign on the barn announcing "Old Rhinebeck Aerodrome".

I actually helped his presentation a tad.  I told him his bad guy flier should be named Baron Nasty von Nasty in the loudspeaker running commentary.  He adopted that. He also used my idea of a cherry bomb wrapped in some solder to make "Archie" explosions up by the planes as they flew over.

But this was more than half a fargin century ago.  I haven't heard anything since I moved away, so I dunno how his Jenny wound up in Texas.  He prolly isn't even there anymore.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I knew the guy that rebuilt that.  He found the wrecked pieces in an old abandoned Long Island WWII (yes, WW Two) hangar (Floyd Bennet Field) along with a half-dozen others that wound up in the Smithsonian.  He was allowed to take the shattered pieces of two wrecks as a sorta consolation finders fee.  He rebuilt them both, and flew them at his Rhinebeck Aerodrome.
> 
> His name was Cole, and he had three planes in flying condition and a tweeny two-man tank when I knew him.  He'd put on shows for a dozen or so folks that would show up.  You got onto his place by a short dirt road.  The planes were kept in a
> big old beat up barn along with an ancient wooden-wheeled fire engine he was rebuilding. All I remember was this humongous yellow sign on the barn announcing "Old Rhinebeck Aerodrome".
> ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 309584
> 
> View attachment 309585


Holy Shit! Cole was still eating a lot of peanut butter sandwiches (his words) back In The Day.  I see he has graveled his dirt road.  I cannot believe he is still there.  It has been more than half a century, and he was 20 years older than me.  Quite a huge operation now.

That giant building did not exist back then... Just his old barn, which I do not see in the photos you have found.

The German crate he had Baron Nasty von Nasty flying was an Eindeker <-- single wing monoplane.  It was essentially just a fargin chair mounted behind a lawnmower engine. didn't even have a windscreen. But it did score kills in action at first...





IIRC, Cole showed me how the seat belt would NOT work, so he had promised his lady that he would never fly it upside down (wouldn't work that way anyway).


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Somebody please explain to me just what the farg is going on here......


Clearly its a cat crawling up a teddy bears backside.

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Somebody please explain to me just what the farg is going on here......


looks like a ass well eaten


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 25, 2022)

Can not believe that useless turd Adams the NYC mayor is in Puerto Rico to survey the damage .WHY? The jerk offs own city is in a shambles but the useless twat thinks he is needed in PR Fock that piece of crap


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Can not believe that useless turd Adams the NYC mayor is in Puerto Rico to survey the damage .WHY? The jerk offs own city is in a shambles but the useless twat thinks he is needed in PR Fock that piece of crap


But the Children Joe , think of the Children


----------



## boo (Sep 25, 2022)

spent the day getting out the hurricane shutters and getting all the cars into the museum...done for the day...

put up 2 of those bug zappers with the blue lights...skeeters done here are brutal, they fly up your nose while breathing...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 25, 2022)

boo said:


> spent the day getting out the hurricane shutters and getting all the cars into the museum...done for the day...
> 
> put up 2 of those bug zappers with the blue lights...skeeters done here are brutal, they fly up your nose while breathing...


Are you putting them up?
Are you at the end of the state or more towards the top


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But the Children Joe , think of the Children


Yea ** ! When 45 was in office they went nuts on how little they thought he was doing for them . Later they find out all the corruption and all the water and supplies never distributed . They blamed the deaths of 3000 people during that time . Meanwhile 3k worth of people die naturally during that amount of time


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 26, 2022)

Maybe 5 more days of this crap!  Come on sunshine,  where are ya!? I hope they all make it.  The tarp just about covers them all.  Still,  humidity is like frickin 100%. Kind of messy but that's the idea.  Very hard to walk through during the day. So at night it would be very hard to be sneaky.  Plus all the lines stretching everywhere will clothesline you if you're not careful. Boy oh boy the last two weeks are always so stressful.


----------



## giggy (Sep 26, 2022)

Morning everybody it's Monday, time to get the week started.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 26, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody it's Monday, time to get the week started.


As has been spoken, so shall it be!!!!  Merry Moanday all!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Maybe 5 more days of this crap!  Come on sunshine,  where are ya!? I hope they all make it.  The tarp just about covers them all.  Still,  humidity is like frickin 100%. Kind of messy but that's the idea.  Very hard to walk through during the day. So at night it would be very hard to be sneaky.  Plus all the lines stretching everywhere will clothesline you if you're not careful. Boy oh boy the last two weeks are always so stressful.  View attachment 309598





stressful indeed

at least our humidity is below 50%

good morning


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Happy Moanday.  

You can sure tell if is harvest time around here.  Good luck farmers.   Nice set up Dave.  Hope everything works out fine. 

Back to walking today.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Happy Moanday.
> 
> You can sure tell if is harvest time around here.  Good luck farmers.   Nice set up Dave.  Hope everything works out fine.
> 
> Back to walking today.





hey Neighbor , have you ever caugh a greenback cutthroat trout?

I heard they are making a comeback in Colorado


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 26, 2022)

I don't think I've ever seen red like that on the trichomes.  I think the only strain that has them is the gorilla glue. Has anyone else seen them red like that?  Is it OK or





 normal?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> I don't think I've ever seen red like that on the trichomes.  I think the only strain that has them is the gorilla glue. Has anyone else seen them red like that?  Is it OK orView attachment 309617
> View attachment 309618
> normal?




not normal…I’ve only seen it once in 20+ years


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 26, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> I don't think I've ever seen red like that on the trichomes.  I think the only strain that has them is the gorilla glue. Has anyone else seen them red like that?  Is it OK orView attachment 309617
> View attachment 309618
> normal?



i have a GG growing outside. I planned to check the trichomes today. Will send a pic if I get the same thing. I’ve grown it before in my ten tho and never got that red, just amber mix before I picked it


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey Neighbor , have you ever caugh a greenback cutthroat trout?
> 
> I heard they are making a comeback in Colorado
> 
> ...


No.  Rare.  Only found in a few small creeks and high mountain lakes.  Brook trout are their mortal enemies.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2022)

pute said:


> No.  Rare.  Only found in a few small creeks and high mountain lakes.  Brook trout are their mortal enemies.




I heard they are doing really good up around Leadville……just a heads up


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2022)

Found these. Id say its pretty cool.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 26, 2022)

Does look petty cool.  Was there any info as to why?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2022)

Not really. Just different strains with different traits.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> i have a GG growing outside. I planned to check the trichomes today. Will send a pic if I get the same thing. I’ve grown it before in my ten tho and never got that red, just amber mix before I picked it
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I knew the guy that rebuilt that.  He found the wrecked pieces in an old abandoned Long Island WWII (yes, WW Two) hangar (Floyd Bennet Field) along with a half-dozen others that wound up in the Smithsonian.  He was allowed to take the shattered pieces of two wrecks as a sorta consolation finders fee.  He rebuilt them both, and flew them at his Rhinebeck Aerodrome.
> 
> His name was Cole, and he had three planes in flying condition and a tweeny two-man tank when I knew him.  He'd put on shows for a dozen or so folks that would show up.  You got onto his place by a short dirt road.  The planes were kept in a
> big old beat up barn along with an ancient wooden-wheeled fire engine he was rebuilding. All I remember was this humongous yellow sign on the barn announcing "Old Rhinebeck Aerodrome".
> ...


Some Long Island History  cool!


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Are you putting them up?
> Are you at the end of the state or more towards the top


If the hurricane exactly follows the centerline of prediction, @boo will be on the outskirts.  If it veers a tad northier, as in smacking Tampa head on... He be in for a blow.

He's in the middle/west of Floriduh.  I just hope his outdoor stuff is battened.  He's an old hand at this... It is more of a PITA than a danger, but still can cause a real bit of heartburn.

Looks like I am about to skate here at Chateau Sneakydicker, unless the sumbitch takes a sooper hard right turn by .


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Found these. Id say its pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like old timey sugar Christmas candy.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 309633


Lol. That's funny


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> not to be confused with the old in and out ! that's completely different and much more fun ....


Depends if you're in society or in prison.


boo said:


> put up 2 of those bug zappers with the blue lights...skeeters done here are brutal, they fly up your nose while breathing...


You forgot to add that they're as big as sparrows.


WeedHopper said:


> Found these. Id say its pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two more weeks and CalMag.


----------



## boo (Sep 26, 2022)

shutter crew is arriving in 45 minutes...by dark I should be prepared...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 26, 2022)

boo said:


> shutter crew is arriving in 45 minutes...by dark I should be prepared...


Hopefully it won’t hit you hard but I’m glad you are prepared boo. Don’t forget to stockpile a bunch of water if you are on a well or need electricity


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 26, 2022)

I've been watching the talking heads. It's either gonna veer west and hit LA, or it's gonna loop right and clobber Boo, or it's gonna loop harder right and clobber Walt, or the unstable winds in the area are gonna tear it up and it'll downgrade rapidly. Flip a nickel.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2022)

I use to live in Newport Richie and also in Hudson. Looks like its headed that way.


----------



## boo (Sep 26, 2022)

One of my brothers lives 2 miles off of the coast and he’s got the steel roll down shutters and is hunkering down for the storm. It sure looks like it’s coming into the Tampa area which is directly my part of the state. There is not much more I can do other than batten down the hatches and say a few prayers. I am not one of those folks that is going to evacuate, I think it would be a wise decision to be here considering the type of home that I live in while the storm comes through. Being able to do damage control directly after the storm might be critical in surviving this chaos


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2022)

Everybody in the path of this bietch be safe. 

I have been looking for the best CD rates......they still don't pay s-hit.  Found some around 4% but all out of state and funny names......Best local is 2%.....Gold is dropping as is silver and the stock market is on an elevator to heil.....Inflation at 8%........I just want to thank the azzholes that caused this mess.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 26, 2022)

boo said:


> One of my brothers lives 2 miles off of the coast and he’s got the steel roll down shutters and is hunkering down for the storm. It sure looks like it’s coming into the Tampa area which is directly my part of the state. There is not much more I can do other than batten down the hatches and say a few prayers. I am not one of those folks that is going to evacuate, I think it would be a wise decision to be here considering the type of home that I live in while the storm comes through. Being able to do damage control directly after the storm might be critical in surviving this chaos


Good Luck Boo


----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Done my friend.


Thank you brother ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Everybody in the path of this bietch be safe.
> 
> I have been looking for the best CD rates......they still don't pay s-hit.  Found some around 4% but all out of state and funny names......Best local is 2%.....Gold is dropping as is silver and the stock market is on an elevator to heil.....Inflation at 8%........I just want to thank the azzholes that caused this mess.





buy some Bitcoin


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 309633


Explain I am not a Ball fan
The Base lines?


----------



## boo (Sep 26, 2022)

the house is dark, completely covered with 5/8" plywood each cut for each window or door...I'm spent, even the foot liners in my boots are out drying...too hot for this craap and with the swarm of mosquito's it's untenable...I'll post some pics of what looks to be an abandoned bunker, got a rifle hole in each door...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 26, 2022)

boo said:


> the house is dark, completely covered with 5/8" plywood each cut for each window or door...I'm spent, even the foot liners in my boots are out drying...too hot for this craap and with the swarm of mosquito's it's untenable...I'll post some pics of what looks to be an abandoned bunker, got a rifle hole in each door...


Good Luck Boo
We riding it with you


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 26, 2022)

I see Boo Now


----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2022)

boo said:


> the house is dark, completely covered with 5/8" plywood each cut for each window or door...I'm spent, even the foot liners in my boots are out drying...too hot for this craap and with the swarm of mosquito's it's untenable...I'll post some pics of what looks to be an abandoned bunker, got a rifle hole in each door...




just watched the weather news.. damn brother .. you are a center point target


----------



## boo (Sep 26, 2022)

keep in mind this is one of 4 sides...we slung a lot of lumber today...this is a small ant nest we uncovered, geez they looked like a box of rice puffs was slung all over...tomorrow anything I wanna keep in my yard will be secured...getting slammed by the storm seems pretty imminent...


----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2022)

Lot of work boo .

Wife grew up in Galveston , .. her dad had the hurricane shutters he would bring out and it was a lot of work for the whole family..


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Explain I am not a Ball fan
> The Base lines?


The famous Abbott and Costello routine:  "Who's on first".  Watch it, you will like it:


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 27, 2022)

@boo -- You've done your best, bro.

Do you have any treats stashed for Dutch and Ivan?  They are gonna be scared.

And I am glad you did not attempt putting up that blue ton of wood by yourself... that'd be a killer, no error.

LATE ADD:  Is that gargoyle (?) over the rear door on tight enough?  Should you take it down?


----------



## boo (Sep 27, 2022)

I forgot all about it walt thanks...it comes down today...


----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2022)

Morning Walt, brother boo and the rest. Walt and brother boo keep you heads down, I hope yall don't get to much water. I have rode a few hurricanes out, they ain't no fun. As for the rest of yall it's time you get your lazy moving.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 27, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 309673
> View attachment 309674
> 
> keep in mind this is one of 4 sides...we slung a lot of lumber today...this is a small ant nest we uncovered, geez they looked like a box of rice puffs was slung all over...tomorrow anything I wanna keep in my yard will be secured...getting slammed by the storm seems pretty imminent...


Already an "OH Shit" day for the ants..........................

Good luck to everyone in the path!  Sending good thoughts and prayers.......................

Good job @boo!  A little preplanning and preparation trumps luck, good thoughts, and prayers virtually every time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2022)

all the best Boo and all the Floridians


----------



## giggy (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 27, 2022)

Walt, boo, and all Floridians up in here we're watching and sending good positive vibes and prayers your way ...  

.


My daughter-in-law is from New Oileans and loves to cook .. she made my wife this super rich cake that we took to Texas Roadhouse where my wife wanted to eat at for her birthday and ate only a third of it and then shared it with all of the neighboring tables ..


Triple layer (2 vanilla and 1 strawberry) with homemade butter cream and fresh strawberries in the middle, topped with Chocolate covered Strawberries.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 27, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 309673
> View attachment 309674
> 
> keep in mind this is one of 4 sides...we slung a lot of lumber today...this is a small ant nest we uncovered, geez they looked like a box of rice puffs was slung all over...tomorrow anything I wanna keep in my yard will be secured...getting slammed by the storm seems pretty imminent...


Good luck with the storm boo. you are in my thoughts every time I see that storm coming. We use to have to prepare every year for the storms just east of you on the coast when I lived there. I too always refused to evacuate. My hubby always tried to talk me into it saying it wasn’t worth it to stick around. We had no kids living with us just the cats and dogs and I like you thought it would be better for us to stick around our old house in case we could save anything. I did have a dream tho of being that woman clinging to the top of a windy tree in the rain holding my cat . 
I will keep you and those in the path in my thoughts and prayers. Good luck with the pups too. Not easy getting dogs to p&P in the flood and keeping them calm and burning that puppy energy in the house will be a real task. Take care friend


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2022)

Hopping the best for all affected by this storm.  Boo, Walt I hope you come through this with minimal damage.  Stay in touch the best you can. We will be with you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2022)

Boo,,keep an eye out for Hippie. With your windows covered it's going to be dark. Easy to steal your toothbrush.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 27, 2022)

Boo Hope you have those chicken dinners stored up in your freezer and you and the Kids are hunkered down and remain SAFE.
Who would I have to make Fun of if you get trashed.
But seriously Make it back Safe OK
Love Ya


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Boo,,keep an eye out for Hippie. With your windows covered it's going to be dark. Easy to steal your toothbrush.


Worst case scenario is if Hippie sneaks in and uses it leaving it stained brown


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Boo,,keep an eye out for Hippie. With your windows covered it's going to be dark. Easy to steal your toothbrush.


I would be worried about more than that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Boo,,keep an eye out for Hippie. With your windows covered it's going to be dark. Easy to steal your toothbrush.


They are at the itchy stage, but I've got my sites set on a certain smart asses toothbrush in Texass..........

I think I'm going through my second childhood. In the morning, if I have a successful bowel movement, I clap my hands, yell YAY!, and tell myself I'm a good boy.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 27, 2022)

Hope everyone stays safe and smart.  A lot of people don't like leaving,  or they leave too late.  I just hope for the best.  Seems like a big one.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 27, 2022)

Lol.. bullet holes.  Bro man is prepared. Your neighbors either love you,  or fear you.  No in between.


----------



## boo (Sep 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They are at the itchy stage, but I've got my sites set on a certain smart asses toothbrush in Texass..........
> 
> I think I'm going through my second childhood. In the morning, if I have a successful bowel movement, I clap my hands, yell YAY!, and tell myself I'm a good boy.


I praise Ivan for doing the same...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 27, 2022)

Beer thirty. I'll be back when I'm drunk and disorderly.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They are at the itchy stage, but I've got my sites set on a certain smart asses toothbrush in Texass..........
> 
> I think I'm going through my second childhood. In the morning, if I have a successful bowel movement, I clap my hands, yell YAY!, and tell myself I'm a good boy.


GOOD BOY


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> GOOD BOY
> View attachment 309728


Lol. ***.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 27, 2022)

Awright @boo... I've got an idea:


----------



## boo (Sep 27, 2022)

it's gonna look funny with one head out each side of the truck...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright @boo... I've got an idea:
> 
> View attachment 309733




looks like a Russian LADA ..


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Worst case scenario is if Hippie sneaks in and uses it leaving it stained brown


What is he gonna do with this thing to turn it brown pray tell?!

Bubba


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 27, 2022)

Does anyone know why the edges of the leaf are pointing up like that?


----------



## boo (Sep 27, 2022)

when was the last time the plant got watered...leaf curling is usually either pH, too close to the light, or a dry plant...being it's outdoors I'd guess a dry plant...


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 27, 2022)

Yeah.  This damn storm has been raining over a week straight now.  Haven't watered or fed in like...hmm..yeah, thirsty huh. I'm just so afraid to water. I keep thinking that'll just drown them with all this rain.  They are covered I guess.  Thanks big guy!


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 27, 2022)

Bubba said:


> What is he gonna do with this thing to turn it brown pray tell?!
> 
> Bubba


Use what he uses when he does a anal bleaching ! That should get it white...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2022)

take cover Unca , incoming tornado


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2022)

Loaded.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Use what he uses when he does a anal bleaching ! That should get it white...


And explain the mystery of the brown toothbrush as well.


----------



## boo (Sep 27, 2022)

Bubba said:


> And explain the mystery of the brown toothbrush as well.


it's used as a rectal probe bubba, it ain't that hard to do the math if you've been on the boat long enough...


----------



## pute (Sep 27, 2022)

boo said:


> it's used as a rectal probe bubba, it ain't that hard to do the math if you've been on the boat long enough...


I have and I don't want anything to do with a rectal probe.....I had my colonoscopy thank you.


----------



## giggy (Sep 28, 2022)

Morning everybody, I'm moving.  Got to deal with the sawbones this morn. Yall have a good one.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2022)

Good morning giggy and all the lurkers

coffee is hot , the weather is cool ,
let’s get to movin’ , we gots work to do


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 28, 2022)

boo said:


> it's gonna look funny with one head out each side of the truck...


That doggie looks like he is _lovin'_ it.  His very own private porthole.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> take cover Unca , incoming tornado
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309744



Looks like Boo is still in the Zone... but aside from the fact there's this bearded guy down the block building a big wooden boat...

for the last four days, it has been raining fit to frighten Noah -- tropical storm style. Gray air, no wind. My bamboo is lovin’ it. @100’ tall, and I planted them out of a bucket.

Just about everybody around me is partially flooded. My place is higher because I happened to be halfway flush when we built the place, and I had 100 truckloads of fill brought in to raise the whole place.

Sorta the house on the mini-hill. My tame peacocks (Fancy Pants and Beau) are mizzable and sitting on the bench on my front porch to stay out of the downpour. But they stayed up in their tree, natch, last night – so they are soaked. I’ll ease out in a minute and give them some breakfast in bed, as it were; normally they get fed behind the house, but the rain…


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2022)

Boo, r u out there???? Check in.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Boo, r u out there???? Check in.


New avatar for you


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Boo, r u out there???? Check in.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 28, 2022)

pute said:


> I have and I don't want anything to do with a rectal probe.....I had my colonoscopy thank you.


I am getting one next month ,I hope they find my amazon remote....


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I am getting one next month ,I hope they find my amazon remote....


They found it


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2022)

Funny......^^^
Still no Boo........


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2022)

Walk time..later


----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2022)

coffee is black ..


----------



## boo (Sep 28, 2022)

Good morning people. I have taken the dogs out had my breakfast and spent way too much time letting Ivan bite me. His little needle toe teeth really do a number on my big toe. The storm is going to hit land today and they say around midnight we are going to be hammered with wind and torrential rains. The rains began last night and my house is high and dry so I am not overly concerned about the typical flooding. I’ve already got a call from one of my friends asking to spend the night. I love Mark but he will eat up all my food and smoke all of my dope if I let him… it appears the eye of the storm is going to shift well south of me but there’s no guarantees it doesn’t turn left and smack me right in the kisser… I truly appreciate all the concerns, so far all is well over here and I do believe I am prepared for what comes my way


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Funny......^^^
> Still no Boo........


 He is no doubt as busy as a hog on ice.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning people. I have taken the dogs out had my breakfast and spent way too much time letting Ivan bite me. His little needle toe teeth really do a number on my big toe. The storm is going to hit land today and they say around midnight we are going to be hammered with wind and torrential rains. The rains began last night and my house is high and dry so I am not overly concerned about the typical flooding. I’ve already got a call from one of my friends asking to spend the night. I love Mark but he will eat up all my food and smoke all of my dope if I let him… it appears the eye of the storm is going to shift well south of me but there’s no guarantees it doesn’t turn left and smack me right in the kisser… I truly appreciate all the concerns, so far all is well over here and I do believe I am prepared for what comes my way


Be Safe , and let Mark into the bunker for Christs sake 
Check in from time to time


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

Patwi said:


> coffee is black ..


Like you like your angus


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 28, 2022)

Patwi like black Anus.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Patwi like black Anus.


Oh dang I put in an extra g Thks Hopp


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

@Patwi 
I tried to send you a PM
says I am blocked 
Did I do something


----------



## boo (Sep 28, 2022)

I am sitting out in the garage with a view of the easterly sky. As I stated before the winds have picked up but they are nowhere near where they’re going to be. It’s raining and I have two dogs laying outside looking at me enjoying the cool air we have today. Neither dog has a problem with being wet but Ivan is a hog. He’ll dive headfirst into anything that looks wet enough. I’m watching all of the palm trees pointing to south


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2022)

Walk done.  Gotta feed the girls now.  

Be safe Boo.  Looks like you are right in the middle of that mess.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2022)

thanks for checking in Boo and Unca


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2022)

multiple cameras live florida cane


----------



## boo (Sep 28, 2022)

Yeah Pute, I am just west of the storms by which is the best place to be if you’re going to be anywhere near a storm. The damage always happens on the east side so it appears to be that I will get wicked winds and rain but not the storm itself. I do fear for my thousands of oak trees. The bamboo will lay over and pop back up but oak trees don’t. Being at the ground is saturated there’s going to be a lot of carnage when we hit those 90 mile an hour winds. I am out back in the garage just checking on the girls before I button them up for the day . Relative humidity is it 85% in my grow


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2022)

This is for you Boo......


----------



## Bubba (Sep 28, 2022)

boo said:


> it's used as a rectal probe bubba, it ain't that hard to do the math if you've been on the boat long enough...


And here I thought they were aliens! Those guys have butte probe fetish.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 28, 2022)

pute said:


> I have and I don't want anything to do with a rectal probe.....I had my colonoscopy thank you.


I got one scheduled on veterans day, of all things. Don't even get to miss a work day....


----------



## boo (Sep 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> And here I thought they were aliens! Those guys have butte probe fetish.


yeah, it's been an ongoing thing here for ages...I may lose my power due to these crazy winds but know I'm as safe as anyone can be considering...


----------



## Bubba (Sep 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They found it
> View attachment 309769


Whew! I thought that was the 6 million dollar man's Weiner...


----------



## Bubba (Sep 28, 2022)

boo said:


> yeah, it's been an ongoing thing here for ages...I may lose my power due to these crazy winds but know I'm as safe as anyone can be considering...


You have the generator setup though, right? I need to score one of those. Can never decide if I want a "plug in" or a permanently installed one.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @Patwi
> I tried to send you a PM
> says I am blocked
> Did I do something




I've never blocked anyone Ros ... if I don't like something or someone I'll just say it .. no brother .. I'll  never block nor ignore  ... I have been told by some here that weird things happen and I just need to clear  my cache'  on my side .... try again


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

Patwi said:


> I've never blocked anyone Ros ... if I don't like something or someone I'll just say it .. no brother .. I'll  never block nor ignore  ... I have been told by some here that weird things happen and I just need to clear  my cache'  on my side .... try again


I was just asking maybe you did not know the PMs were blocked


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

Patwi said:


> I've never blocked anyone Ros ... if I don't like something or someone I'll just say it .. no brother .. I'll  never block nor ignore  ... I have been told by some here that weird things happen and I just need to clear  my cache'  on my side .... try again


OK still wont go No big deal was a private funny


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

Now Unblock me Dang It LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

Fred Osborne motorcycle parachute jump 1926, riding an Excelsior-Henderson Santa Monica


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2022)

Afternoon all, been out running errands.  Back home for the day.  Time for a buzz.  Wow, everything I set out to do today is done.  Sure wish my starts would start showing roots.....13 days now.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> You have the generator setup though, right? I need to score one of those. Can never decide if I want a "plug in" or a permanently installed one.


I have a 8 kw generac which runs on propane . It came with a automatic transfer .I am a electrician  and can add and remove if i need anything else but for the most part 8kw keeps 2 acs on (5 k btu & a 10kbtu) heat  ,one freezer and one refrigerator.
IMHO you want to size a generator as low in kws as possible .The less kws the less fuel it consumes. Propane is nice and clean . and easy to keep


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2022)

I have though about a generac for long time.....just can't seem to pull the triger.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 28, 2022)

pute said:


> I have though about a generac for long time.....just can't seem to pull the triger.


I think for the $ it is a good deal
When we had huricane sandy i had loaned a 1 kw  Honda generator to run hotwater and a ref.
He wound up buying a 3kw Honda gas a real nice unit .It wasnt cheap and at that point i had to install a 6 circuit gen tran transfer switch $ 350. It was not much less than a generac .And its gas and gas goes bad. My generator has 54 hours  on it running 10 minutes a week exercising itself.I also  have a honda 1kw and a 2kw .I love Hondas


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 28, 2022)

pute said:


> I have though about a generac for long time.....just can't seem to pull the triger.


That's next on my list after a new roof. The old one still holds water, but it's starting to look a bit shabby, and I know it's only gonna be time before it leaks. Got a guy I know working up a price on dimensional shingles and a steel roof.

For my motorheads; Whatcha think about Interstate batteries? I spent $150 on one for the Rolls at Wallymart. After a couple of months, it wouldn't take a charge. Took it back, and they said they'd try. Called me half an hour after I got home and told me it's toast and to come pick up a new one. Had that one for six months and never left it hooked up incase something was draining it. Trickle charged it once every couple of weeks. It died. It was the same month and year as the last one. The Old Hen took it back when she went shopping. Before she left the store, they called her and said the second one was toast. This time they gave me one from a new batch with a 9-22 sticker on it. I guess time will tell. I've always had good luck with 'em, but not this time.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 28, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning people. I have taken the dogs out had my breakfast and spent way too much time letting Ivan bite me. His little needle toe teeth really do a number on my big toe. The storm is going to hit land today and they say around midnight we are going to be hammered with wind and torrential rains. The rains began last night and my house is high and dry so I am not overly concerned about the typical flooding. I’ve already got a call from one of my friends asking to spend the night. I love Mark but he will eat up all my food and smoke all of my dope if I let him… it appears the eye of the storm is going to shift well south of me but there’s no guarantees it doesn’t turn left and smack me right in the kisser… I truly appreciate all the concerns, so far all is well over here and I do believe I am prepared for what comes my way


Just got the latest -- The fargin storm is sliding right between @boo and Your Humble Obdn't &tc.

Didn't/won't touch either of us except for a shit ton of rain and some "meh" wind.  

My _road_ is underwater.  And my neighbor's pond about 600' feet away is now common to the road and the canal along his property.   Looks like he will get a new infusion of wildlife in his pond.


----------



## kevinn (Sep 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's next on my list after a new roof. The old one still holds water, but it's starting to look a bit shabby, and I know it's only gonna be time before it leaks. Got a guy I know working up a price on dimensional shingles and a steel roof.
> 
> For my motorheads; Whatcha think about Interstate batteries? I spent $150 on one for the Rolls at Wallymart. After a couple of months, it wouldn't take a charge. Took it back, and they said they'd try. Called me half an hour after I got home and told me it's toast and to come pick up a new one. Had that one for six months and never left it hooked up incase something was draining it. Trickle charged it once every couple of weeks. It died. It was the same month and year as the last one. The Old Hen took it back when she went shopping. Before she left the store, they called her and said the second one was toast. This time they gave me one from a new batch with a 9-22 sticker on it. I guess time will tell. I've always had good luck with 'em, but not this time.


Just got a quote on a new roof.  Guy said there costs have gone up 25% over the past year.


----------



## boo (Sep 28, 2022)

I’ve got a 20 hp Honda generator run by 500 gallons of LP gas in my two tanks. Wind is getting loud but tonight it’s supposed to be serious…smoking peanut butter strain…different stuff, not my own…so far, life is good


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's next on my list after a new roof. The old one still holds water, but it's starting to look a bit shabby, and I know it's only gonna be time before it leaks. Got a guy I know working up a price on dimensional shingles and a steel roof.
> 
> For my motorheads; Whatcha think about Interstate batteries? I spent $150 on one for the Rolls at Wallymart. After a couple of months, it wouldn't take a charge. Took it back, and they said they'd try. Called me half an hour after I got home and told me it's toast and to come pick up a new one. Had that one for six months and never left it hooked up incase something was draining it. Trickle charged it once every couple of weeks. It died. It was the same month and year as the last one. The Old Hen took it back when she went shopping. Before she left the store, they called her and said the second one was toast. This time they gave me one from a new batch with a 9-22 sticker on it. I guess time will tell. I've always had good luck with 'em, but not this time.


Ok Im not a motor head.I have a Brother who is a mechanic with his own shop .He maintained 150 vans for a handicapped company I did work for 35 years  . I asked your question that  you asked and he replied it is not the same battery. Costco and Walmart batteries have less cranking amps per hour than the ones auto parts or gas stations get . as per Tony!


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Ok Im not a motor head.I have a Brother who is a mechanic with his own shop .He maintained 150 vans for a handicapped company I did work for 35 years  . I asked your question that  you asked and he replied it is not the same battery. Costco and Walmart batteries have less cranking amps per hour than the ones auto parts or gas stations get . as per Tony!


----------



## giggy (Sep 28, 2022)

Patwi, I just looked and you have no link for a pm so you have it turned off on your end.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Just got the latest -- The fargin storm is sliding right between @boo and Your Humble Obdn't &tc.
> 
> Didn't/won't touch either of us except for a shit ton of rain and some "meh" wind.
> 
> My _road_ is underwater.  And my neighbor's pond about 600' feet away is now common to the road and the canal along his property.   Looks like he will get a new infusion of wildlife in his pond.


Be safe walt


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

giggy said:


> Patwi, I just looked and you have no link for a pm so you have it turned off on your end.


He is just ignoring us LOL


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I think for the $ it is a good deal
> When we had huricane sandy i had loaned a 1 kw  Honda generator to run hotwater and a ref.
> He wound up buying a 3kw Honda gas a real nice unit .It wasnt cheap and at that point i had to install a 6 circuit gen tran transfer switch $ 350. It was not much less than a generac .And its gas and gas goes bad. My generator has 54 hours  on it running 10 minutes a week exercising itself.I also  have a honda 1kw and a 2kw .I love Hondas


Like Hippie I have other thing that need to come first.  New carpet, new siding and new furnace.  


Unca Walt said:


> Just got the latest -- The fargin storm is sliding right between @boo and Your Humble Obdn't &tc.
> 
> Didn't/won't touch either of us except for a shit ton of rain and some "meh" wind.
> 
> My _road_ is underwater. And my neighbor's pond about 600' feet away is now common to the road and the canal along his property. Looks like he will get a new infusion of wildlife in his pond.


You and Boo stay online if you can or check in on a regular basis.....this is a mean b-itch.


joeb631a said:


> Ok Im not a motor head.I have a Brother who is a mechanic with his own shop .He maintained 150 vans for a handicapped company I did work for 35 years  . I asked your question that  you asked and he replied it is not the same battery. Costco and Walmart batteries have less cranking amps per hour than the ones auto parts or gas stations get . as per Tony!


Same thing when you buy electronics.  Check the model numbers.   Cheaper model.


giggy said:


> Patwi, I just looked and you have no link for a pm so you have it turned off on your end.


?....ha ha


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

Balls of steel ,Like the Men here


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Balls of steel ,Like the Men here
> View attachment 309812


Muy  grande culones ....


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2022)

Boo,I see you are on....how are ya holding up?


----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2022)

boo or walt ?


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2022)

giggy said:


> Patwi, I just looked and you have no link for a pm so you have it turned off on your end.




not my monkey, not my circus  ..but when I get abit ahead in bowls I might remember if I touched something taboo


----------



## giggy (Sep 28, 2022)

I knew it from some time back, was gonna see if you was on my route when on a trip to texas.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 28, 2022)

Patwi said:


> boo or walt ?



Don't forget what thread yer postin' in, Patwi.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 29, 2022)

Awright, as I am typing this, the wind at Boo's house is 65mph coming down from the North. <-- This is what @boo meant about if yer _gonna_ get hit, it's better to get backhanded.

I'm on the other side of the coin. I'm glad I tooken my flagpole in from the street, becuz as I type this, the wind at Himself's abode is 60mph from the SOUTH.

Kewl, eh?

What you are lookin' at here, Pilgrims, is a classic 7-10 split.  The ball got everybody inna middle (eg: Yeehaw Junction is Ground Zerio), but we are busy skatin'.  Unca and Boo be hard to kill.

For ole timey Floriduh boys, 65mph just means the water's too rough to go out fishin'.


----------



## giggy (Sep 29, 2022)

Morning everybody, happy fry-day eve. O well time to get ready for the grind. Yall have a good one.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 29, 2022)

Gooode morning all!  How are ya'll brothers and sisters in the path doing?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

Good morning everybody


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

working on my second cup of coffee


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

Patwi said:


> boo or walt ?



Patwi is that you LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

Has boo or Walt showed up yet?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Has boo or Walt showed up yet?




I seen Unca over at the gold and silver forum so he is up and about….

not a peep from Boo yet


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 29, 2022)

Sorry ,I couldnt help my self .I know its cheesy.....


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2022)

Morning, watching a mess in Florida.  Worst is over.....Boo, Walt check in.


----------



## giggy (Sep 29, 2022)

Bro. @boo  have you heard from drifting and carty?


----------



## boo (Sep 29, 2022)

Good morning peoples, I have stuck my head out the garage door and the back door and it looks like a war zone. I don’t see any trees down but I do see way more limbs in my care to discuss. The trees do not have leaves on them anymore. The ground is covered with leaves and branch tips After that 95 mile an hour blow. I talked to Drift yesterday Giggy and he was doing great, he was very prepared for the storm and didn’t get anything besides wind and rain. I have no Internet and I’m fortunate to have power because most of the neighborhood doesn’t… after I get done icing my back I’m going to head out and assess the damage. I’ve got some friends in the neighborhood are coming over to spend the day because they’re powerless. I dread taking down all of my storm shutters, I’m still so sore from putting them up I appreciate all the thoughts and prayers you folks have sent. You are truly my online family, twisted bastards but I love all of you


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning peoples, I have stuck my head out the garage door and the back door and it looks like a war zone. I don’t see any trees down but I do see way more limbs in my care to discuss. The trees do not have leaves on them anymore. The ground is covered with leaves and branch tips After that 95 mile an hour blow. I talked to Drift yesterday Giggy and he was doing great, he was very prepared for the storm and didn’t get anything besides wind and rain. I have no Internet and I’m fortunate to have power because most of the neighborhood doesn’t… after I get done icing my back I’m going to head out and assess the damage. I’ve got some friends in the neighborhood are coming over to spend the day because they’re powerless. I dread taking down all of my storm shutters, I’m still so sore from putting them up I appreciate all the thoughts and prayers you folks have sent. You are truly my online family, twisted bastards but I love all of you


Good to see you Boo
Your Number 1 Fan


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

I was actually worried about you last night


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

giggy said:


> Bro. @boo  have you heard from drifting and carty?



Carty was on FB and everyone is ok


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 309840
> 
> Sorry ,I couldnt help my self .I know its cheesy.....





I will drop a dime in the jukebox






.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning peoples, I have stuck my head out the garage door and the back door and it looks like a war zone. I don’t see any trees down but I do see way more limbs in my care to discuss. The trees do not have leaves on them anymore. The ground is covered with leaves and branch tips After that 95 mile an hour blow. I talked to Drift yesterday Giggy and he was doing great, he was very prepared for the storm and didn’t get anything besides wind and rain. I have no Internet and I’m fortunate to have power because most of the neighborhood doesn’t… after I get done icing my back I’m going to head out and assess the damage. I’ve got some friends in the neighborhood are coming over to spend the day because they’re powerless. I dread taking down all of my storm shutters, I’m still so sore from putting them up I appreciate all the thoughts and prayers you folks have sent. You are truly my online family, twisted bastards but I love all of you


So glad to hear from you boo. Glad you have no trees down and electricity. Those limbs I know are a pain in the arse but better than trees down. I guess all them peeps that show up at your place today will be enjoying som chicken thighs while they help you get them shutters back down (another pain but well worth it…) thanks for checking in. Hope you get internet again soon


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2022)

Glad you are ok Boo.  Hope there isn't to much damage.  What a mess.... watching on TV.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 29, 2022)

Good to hear from you @boo, glad yall made it through. Still no sign from ness, getting worried about her.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

giggy said:


> Good to hear from you @boo, glad yall made it through. Still no sign from ness, getting worried about her.


Been a while for her
No one has her number?


----------



## giggy (Sep 29, 2022)

No never asked for it, did ask her about fb but she said she didn't like it. I guess when she shows back up I'll hit up for a email at least.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2022)

Talked to Boo yesterday evening and he was doing good and we texted each other this morning and he is good as you can see. Fker was smoking Peanut Butter yesterday.  
I dont have Giggys and Cartys number so i couldn't call those two stoners.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

double dydoe piercings


----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2022)

visual didacts






.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So glad to hear from you boo. Glad you have no trees down and electricity. Those limbs I know are a pain in the arse but better than trees down. I guess all them peeps that show up at your place today will be enjoying som chicken thighs while they help you get them shutters back down (another pain but well worth it…) thanks for checking in. Hope you get internet again soon


How can one post without the Internet?

That is a trick I gotta learn...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> How can one post without the Internet?
> 
> That is a trick I gotta learn...





Boo was channeling Chuck Norris


----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2022)

earthlink


.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2022)

Walt helped the female reporter with a cover for her mic ..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> How can one post without the Internet?
> 
> That is a trick I gotta learn...


Probably using his phone and no DSL at his house


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 29, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Walt helped the female reporter with a cover for her mic ..
> 
> 
> View attachment 309868


Lol.  Trooper. Wonder is she put it on with her hands or mouth?  Glad everyone is OK. Boy oh boy that must've been a ride.  I hope they're isn't too much damage to repair.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Walt helped the female reporter with a cover for her mic ..
> 
> 
> View attachment 309868


Sure does have Walt all over it LOL


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 29, 2022)

Man,  I get home at 5:30 am to find one of my space heaters in my garden overheated and blew the power strip. (knew I should've ran two lines out there)  Girls looked like they grew twice as many trichomes they were so froze.  Fixed the heater situation surprisingly. The just started pouring gasoline everywhere and lighting it.  Had 12 or so fires going, surrounding my plants until sunrise. Lol,  I even pulled my grill in there and heated up some boulders to place all around my plants.  It's hard enough just walking through the garden during the day,  let alone trying to tug a big ass grill in there,  at night.  I did it though!  Plants are still looking good.  Really stinky also. Them girls.. (scoff) ..What I wouldn't do for them.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> How can one post without the Internet?
> 
> That is a trick I gotta learn...


Cell phone towers must not be down.

I see your little Scottish sorceress worked her magic. Sorry, I just can't bring myself to call someone's wife a witch, especially a lady that pretty.


DavidfromMichigan said:


> Man,  I get home at 5:30 am to find one of my space heaters in my garden overheated and blew the power strip. (knew I should've ran two lines out there)  Girls looked like they grew twice as many trichomes they were so froze.  Fixed the heater situation surprisingly. The just started pouring gasoline everywhere and lighting it.  Had 12 or so fires going, surrounding my plants until sunrise. Lol,  I even pulled my grill in there and heated up some boulders to place all around my plants.  It's hard enough just walking through the garden during the day,  let alone trying to tug a big ass grill in there,  at night.  I did it though!  Plants are still looking good.  Really stinky also. Them girls.. (scoff) ..What I wouldn't do for them.


The cold won't hurt 'em. I've got pics of one I deliberately left up that's got 4" of snow on and around it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I see your little Scottish sorceress worked her magic. Sorry, I just can't bring myself to call someone's wife a witch, especially a lady that pretty.


Hey -- There's Good Witches too, y'know.  Like the blondie one in the Wizard of Oz who told Dorothy all she had to do was click her heels together three times while saying, "there's no place like home". 

DELETED SCENE -- Just after the Good Witch of the West told Dorothy the above:

*GWitch: * "Just click your heels... yada."

*Dorothy: * "Well, why the fukk didn't you tell me before I hadda go through all that bullshit with the monkeys, eh beitch??!!"


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> How can one post without the Internet?
> 
> That is a trick I gotta learn...


phone tower is good you should be good


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 29, 2022)

WORDS OF WISDOM ....


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 29, 2022)

COLD ...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 30, 2022)

This is what a 15-foot storm surge looks like (Ft. Meyers). At first, you are thinking, "meh" watching a car go casually by on a ho-hum windy day.

Then let just a few moments pass... Now you are scared to the bone.



Makes ya wonder:  "Where is that car?  Safely parked in the garage in his house down the street?


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 30, 2022)

Good morning Ya'll!!  Passing left!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

Good morning GW  puff puff pass


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2022)

I’m in on that ppp……are dabs ok?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’m in on that ppp……are dabs ok?


I'm actually doing dabs too!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I'm actually doing dabs too!




we like to change the furniture every once in awhile , shake things up 

so some days it is joints , another day it’s dabs , another day it’s temple ball hashish

so yeah , this mornings flavor is jet fuel diesel


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW  puff puff pass View attachment 309901


Good morning my dear!  Back to you!

Are you the last rose in a group of thorns left standing??


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning my dear!  Back to you!
> 
> Are you the last rose in a group of thorns left standing??


Awe shucks GW I’m just another thorn in disguise


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning my dear!  Back to you!
> 
> Are you the last rose in a group of thorns left standing??





smooth


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we like to change the furniture every once in awhile , shake things up
> 
> so some days it is joints , another day it’s dabs , another day it’s temple ball hashish
> 
> so yeah , this mornings flavor is jet fuel diesel


Morning Big. I’m sampling the GG again this morning.  So happy to have got some smokable herb from two of the four plants. I didn’t have a huge yield as the dosidos had some budrot but more good weed than I originally thought (some delicious tasting weed with every puff you would love this strand because of the smells).  The other was a GG#4. I have grown this with every grow so far for the taste and relaxing buzz. This was the first outside try. This is the plant that revegged pretty bad but I was able to trim it up in mid flower taking all the cabbage off it. Between the two plants (as I lost the other two to bud rot) I’ll be able to fill about 10-12 jars with some pretty good stuff so I’ll have to say now that 6 jars are in cure and the rest has been wet trimmed and drying I’m happy with the first outdoor grow. 
whoa just thought about it, the GG is making me chatty  enjoy your jet fuel diesel (that just don’t sound healthy…jet fuel diesel…)


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2022)

enjoy that GG SubG!……some good herbs indeed!

yep , this morning felt like a jet fuel day , solvent , gun cleaner , diesel , so this day will turn out to be a gas!

a little dab will do ya


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoy that GG SubG!……some good herbs indeed!
> 
> yep , this morning felt like a jet fuel day , solvent , gun cleaner , diesel , so this day will turn out to be a gas!
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t know what to do with that but if I’m ever in your part of the world I’m gonna wanna try it  

1. Do you smoke that?
2. In what do you smoke it? glass pipe maybe?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

I guess I need to read up on the dab thing


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I guess I need to read up on the dab thing


Ditto


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2022)

just like this


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2022)

dabs of this BHO


----------



## stain (Sep 30, 2022)

Putting in some 12hr days... Fixing cars, tractors and toys (atv's) Then on top of all that . Trimming! Way behind on that too.... Look to lose about 2/3rds of the plants. THANK GOODNESS!! Mainly volunteers and 4 duke skunk x mint cookies. Bugs n mold.

Interesting observation. The overly frosty Okiedope, has little to no damage from bud worms. (or other pest) When scoping the buds. I found newly hatched caterpillars stuck in the frosty goo. 

Interesting.....

Should have already been out the door. Hope all are well and High. (i'm enjoying sizzar hash)

Off like a hurd of turtles...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2022)

meanwhile in Florida……







.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> meanwhile in Florida……
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now thats living like LARRY


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)

Ya like that Roster? Pretty cool huh.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

to wet to plow, think I’ll get really stoned and hopefully not mess up my new nutrient mixes today. On third cup too. Windy and rainy from the storm. Smoke um if you got um.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ya like that Roster? Pretty cool huh.


That guy is the Pres of the big ball club for sure


----------



## pute (Sep 30, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Happy fried day.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

Who is Larry


----------



## boo (Sep 30, 2022)

good morning peoples, big blow has long gone, spent the day cleaning up and taking down the shutters...heading out to assist my buddies mom, she's go a horse farm and trees are on their sides...having all the gear means I always get called...the pups and I made it with no problem, spent a lot of time preparing for not much of a threat...it turning south was a Godsend...I was in the track for devestation...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

Glad you and the pups made it thru the storms. I know that prep and tear down is a lot of work but we’ll worth it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)

Morning Brother Boo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Sep 30, 2022)

pute said:


> I have though about a generac for long time.....just can't seem to pull the triger.


I want multi fuel....we assume propane/natural gas will be available and affordable


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)

Great idea.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 309934


Yo Bro we got a perfect view from down here


----------



## Bubba (Sep 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's next on my list after a new roof. The old one still holds water, but it's starting to look a bit shabby, and I know it's only gonna be time before it leaks. Got a guy I know working up a price on dimensional shingles and a steel roof.
> 
> For my motorheads; Whatcha think about Interstate batteries? I spent $150 on one for the Rolls at Wallymart. After a couple of months, it wouldn't take a charge. Took it back, and they said they'd try. Called me half an hour after I got home and told me it's toast and to come pick up a new one. Had that one for six months and never left it hooked up incase something was draining it. Trickle charged it once every couple of weeks. It died. It was the same month and year as the last one. The Old Hen took it back when she went shopping. Before she left the store, they called her and said the second one was toast. This time they gave me one from a new batch with a 9-22 sticker on it. I guess time will tell. I've always had good luck with 'em, but not this time.


In the hot rod days we avoided Interstate like the plague. Always (in those days) went with sears diehard. They replaced them even when mine slide off the battery tray and header burned a hole through the side.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I want multi fuel....we assume propane/natural gas will be available and affordable


Good Luck once they start send Nat/Gas to Europe to make up for the Russian shut down,
The price here will skyrocket, already is going a third higher in the East this winter


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 309938


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 309940


----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Sep 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I'm actually doing dabs too!


My flipping rig is still stuck in Canada.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Great idea.



Look at all that wasted ice on shit beer!


Bubba said:


> In the hot rod days we avoided Interstate like the plague. Always (in those days) went with sears diehard. They replaced them even when mine slide off the battery tray and header burned a hole through the side.
> 
> Bubba


Got one in both Jeeps and the van. No problems at all. The Rolls? Nothing but problems. I think I just got a bad batch. The one in the plow Jeep gets a workout every winter, too. With short runs and using the electrical to power the hydraulic pump for the blade, I do plug it into a trickle charger just incase.


----------



## pute (Sep 30, 2022)

Another walk done.  Veg tent needs fed.  Then clean up duty outside.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> My flipping rig is still stuck in Canada.....


What rig do you have on order


----------



## giggy (Sep 30, 2022)

Patwi said:


> View attachment 309958


Fritz the cat, pretty funny movie but not for young kids.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> smooth


Watch and learn brother!


Patwi said:


> View attachment 309947


It won't be long...................


----------



## Bubba (Sep 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What rig do you have on order


That vaporizer graywolf showed. I guess it's in California now...


----------



## kevinn (Sep 30, 2022)

Got a new shirt


----------



## pute (Sep 30, 2022)

Picked the last of the carrots, now just a few maters and beets left.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Picked the last of the carrots, now just a few maters and beets left.
> 
> View attachment 309979


Is that your lawn?  Man,  I could take a nap on that grass.


----------



## pute (Sep 30, 2022)

Good night


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 1, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 1, 2022)

Gooode morning old farts and fartesses!  Let the unbridled joy begin!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 1, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning old farts and fartesses!  Let the unbridled joy begin!




it is the weekend and the beginning of October fest!

debauchery all around , enough for everyone!
















which all lead up to this….


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 1, 2022)

Good morning everyone. Woke up to tree limbs galore on my porch and in the yard this morning. Extra warm and humid this morning. My peppers took a real beating so I’ll have to go out and pick a basketful. The freak plant took it like a boss but still plan to blow her off this morning along with the porch. Hope y’all have a nice Saturday


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 1, 2022)

Good morning SubGirl , are ya all still getting rain?

sounds like a good day for extra coffee and a big hooter

puff puff pass


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning SubGirl , are ya all still getting rain?
> 
> sounds like a good day for extra coffee and a big hooter
> 
> ...



haha, well it finally quit raining but yes, the perfect timing for and extra coffee and  a hooter. Looks like outdoor cleanup today. My neighborhood has lots of trees. The yards look like mine and need cleanup. Getting ready for a dog walk then work party cleaning up the yard and helping a couple older neighbors that can’t get out to clean theirs.
puff puff pass


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 1, 2022)

And now a word from our sponsor.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ditto


You can say that again.  Looks like a ball of axle grease.  But you can put it in a little bitty cup that has a heater in it.  

I think.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 1, 2022)

stain said:


> Interesting observation. The overly frosty Okiedope, has little to no damage from bud worms. (or other pest) When scoping the buds. I found newly hatched caterpillars stuck in the frosty goo.


Ya just GOTTA do a Cheech:  Smoke the caterpiggles!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You can say that again.  Looks like a ball of axle grease.  But you can put it in a little bitty cup that has a heater in it.
> 
> I think.


I’m still lost Unca. I have a lot to learn I think before I am able to dab the jet diesel fuel stuff


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I guess I need to read up on the dab thing


Don't do it , smoking a good joint will never be the same


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 1, 2022)

Good day to go back to bed


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2022)

Morning gang.  Happy Shatterday.  Rained off and on last night..... Snow on the high peeks last night.  Won't be long before it comes down here.  

Got a lot of cleanup done in the veggie garden yesterday.  Will be filling and putting it to bed for the winter before long.  

How is the harvest coming Big? I am sure Stain and several of us are hard at harvesting this time of year.  Hurry....winter is coming.

More starts are showing Roots today.  Frost Hammer turned out to be a female...I thought for sure she was a male but no. So, her cuts along with Snowcaine and Donkey D will get up-potted soon.  

The Triangle Kush I got from Boo is growing out of the top of my tent....the strain reviews say this strain is Indica??... I could sweat it is 100% sativa.  Huge fan leaves and tallest plant in my tent.

More rain every day coming.  I am supposed to go fishing .....time for rain gear...

Coffee now.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 1, 2022)

Best time for fish biting During the rain


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 1, 2022)

I want a puppy now, wife would surely disown me


----------



## boo (Oct 1, 2022)

Good morning peoples. It appears I’ve got an Internet connection for the first time since the storm started to rattle it saber. Got all the shutters down and spent all of yesterday at my buddies mom‘s house taking down trees and processing the wood. Now it’s my house that needs the work And I’m too torn up to do it. I wrenched my knee climbing out of the loader bucket while I was up in the air and I’m going to take it easy and just watch the carnage today. Young Ivan is doing quite well and Dutch is showing the patience of a saint


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 1, 2022)

and many people wonder if she will wake up


----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2022)

elon musk says he was abit worried about twit bots, .. he wants you to believe  .. but you need to see his 'bots that he just introduced to the wuorld. ... can u say terminator




..


----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2022)

Really glad all you Floridians are doin' somewhat ok .. alive mainly


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2022)

Take it easy boo you're not a spring chicken anymore. Even though you think you are.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2022)

Boos Chickens have been molested.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Boos Chickens have been molested.


He is so old he cannot service them all any longer


----------



## boo (Oct 1, 2022)

ask your wife about that roster, she knows...


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 1, 2022)

spent the day burning sticks and limbs that blew down during the storm. My a$$ is tired and ready for this buzz I’m doing…






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> spent the day burning sticks and limbs that blew down during the storm. My a$$ is tired and ready for this buzz I’m doing…
> 
> 
> View attachment 310048


Lucky ! Where I live if you have a burn barrel, they call in swat ....


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

boo said:


> ask your wife about that roster, she knows...


...and his mother. <-- Ya gotta go full GI.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

I have always loved this ditty [sp.?] -- so does the Red Witch.  He begins @40 seconds in, but the intro is fun, too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

Deep thought sudden correlation:

Rhinos are just out of shape unicorns!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Lucky ! Where I live if you have a burn barrel, they call in swat ....


Funny, my neighbor was burning too. The daughter came over and asked if that’s what country people do?  Most folks around here put their yard waste in clear plastic bags and stack all the limbs in 4’ sections along their yard on he street. It stays there until the refuge people pick it up which could be a week or more sometimes during a storm like this. I turns the grass yellow where the bags lay. It only takes the afternoon to burn it in my mini barrel and I enjoy it. Even catch a buzz while I’m doing it  Country people?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 2, 2022)

We burned too in the country and the small town that I grew up in, but locally everything gets turned into bark dust or composted due to greater fire hazard and air quality issues in a city.

I have a small chipper and have rented larger ones when trimming trees.  Now we just hire the trees done and they chip them up and haul them away.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

I’m still learning my city manners after moving here two years ago. I usually rake some of the pine that has fallen in the street for my flowerbeds as I love the look and see so much of it on my walk and bike ride. The fresh pine is free and looks a lot better than the pine you buy in bales. Turns out, some folks get mad when they see me raking the street as I’m guessing they had plans for the street hay as well. I only Take the hay on the street, not their yards. Now I go behind this funeral home near my house and rake it from the city property full of pine trees where nobody can see me. So I ask, is taking pine from the street in front of one’s house stealing?  My first year here an old guy came out of his yard and said “that’s my damn pine straw”. I relinquish all I had collected from the street that morning to his flowerbed and sent an apology note. Two weeks later, he came to my door with two bags of straw and apologized himself. Although I was glad to have made up with that guy, I wonder if it’s not appropriate to rake the pine from the streets. It is usually just left there to rot. Thoughts? I live in an old established neighborhood from the early 60s with every kind of tree imaginable.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2022)

What the fk. I'd be kicking someone's ass for giving me shit about raking pine out of the street in front of my house. What a crock of shit. Fking assholes.
He would be going home with an ass full of pine straw.
By the way,,isn't pine straw acidic? I've never seen anything grow worth a crap under pine straw in east Texas.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m still learning my city manners after moving here two years ago. I usually rake some of the pine that has fallen in the street for my flowerbeds as I love the look and see so much of it on my walk and bike ride. The fresh pine is free and looks a lot better than the pine you buy in bales. Turns out, some folks get mad when they see me raking the street as I’m guessing they had plans for the street hay as well. I only Take the hay on the street, not their yards. Now I go behind this funeral home near my house and rake it from the city property full of pine trees where nobody can see me. So I ask, is taking pine from the street in front of one’s house stealing?  My first year here an old guy came out of his yard and said “that’s my damn pine straw”. I relinquish all I had collected from the street that morning to his flowerbed and sent an apology note. Two weeks later, he came to my door with two bags of straw and apologized himself. Although I was glad to have made up with that guy, I wonder if it’s not appropriate to rake the pine from the streets. It is usually just left there to rot. Thoughts? I live in an old established neighborhood from the early 60s with every kind of tree imaginable.


The city has leaf days during the fall here, where no one can park on the street, but you can pile all your leaves in the street near the curb, and the city comes through with machinery and removes them for composting.  

The rest of the year, the homeowners who care, put them in the green compost carts provided and the garbage service picks it up weekly.  If no one cares, they stay in the street getting pulped by rain and traffic until the next city streetsweeper comes through.

I don't know anyone here using pine needles for mulch.  We have some pine here in the valley, but are predominately fir, spruce, cedar and hemlock.  The pines predominate in our mountains, where we are only about 100 feet above sea level. 

We typically put wood chips in our gardens for mulch and weed control.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What the fk. I'd be kicking someone's ass for giving me shit about raking pine out of the street in front of my house. What a crock of shit. Fking assholes.
> He would be going home with an ass full of pine straw.
> By the way,,isn't pine straw acidic? I've never seen anything grow worth a crap under pine straw in east Texas.


Yes, high in tannic acid, so probably good for weed control around established vegetation.  Same with wood chips.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 2, 2022)

Echo, echo, echo.......................


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2022)

Yeah. I hear it would be good for blueberries and such because they like acidic soil. Wouldn't put it on anything else for mulch though. I use leaves. Don't like wood chips because it can draw termites.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Echo, echo, echo.......................




iko iko iko

jackamo fina hey


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> ...and his mother. <-- Ya gotta go full GI.


Fook you walt
LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What the fk. I'd be kicking someone's ass for giving me shit about raking pine out of the street in front of my house. What a crock of shit. Fking assholes.
> He would be going home with an ass full of pine straw.
> By the way,,isn't pine straw acidic? I've never seen anything grow worth a crap under pine straw in east Texas.


Well it’s not in front of my house they don’t want me raking, it’s the street in front of their house Just to make that clear. So I guess the question is about the pine on the street in front of the neighbors houses.
I find pine is a beautiful cover for all my flowerbeds and the flowers pop up just like they are suppose to. i have hundreds of flowers that pop up all year thanks to the man who lived here before me. I don’t use pine in my vegetable garden but do find it the perfect beautiful covering for my bushes and flowerbeds. I like it much better than wood chips


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2022)

I don't have pines around my house so I'm good with leaves for mulch.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I don't have pines around my house so I'm good with leaves for mulch.


I do use pin oak leaves in my garden When I see a nice pin oak tree in somebody’s yard that just raked and left their bags on the street, I sometimes pick them up to use in the garden. I guess I am kindof a leaf and pine thief come to think of it


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

Morning, like Hopper said pine straw is actidic and not good for mulch around grass.  I mulch mowall leaves.  Full of nutrients that grass likes.  Like a free fertilization.  

No open burning in the city here unless in a fire pit or you get a permit.  Pretty much a stare wide law with the constant drought conditions here. 

I put grass mulch in my garden once....never again....had grass growing in it.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m still learning my city manners after moving here two years ago. I usually rake some of the pine that has fallen in the street for my flowerbeds as I love the look and see so much of it on my walk and bike ride. The fresh pine is free and looks a lot better than the pine you buy in bales. Turns out, some folks get mad when they see me raking the street as I’m guessing they had plans for the street hay as well. I only Take the hay on the street, not their yards. Now I go behind this funeral home near my house and rake it from the city property full of pine trees where nobody can see me. So I ask, is taking pine from the street in front of one’s house stealing?  My first year here an old guy came out of his yard and said “that’s my damn pine straw”. I relinquish all I had collected from the street that morning to his flowerbed and sent an apology note. Two weeks later, he came to my door with two bags of straw and apologized himself. Although I was glad to have made up with that guy, I wonder if it’s not appropriate to rake the pine from the streets. It is usually just left there to rot. Thoughts? I live in an old established neighborhood from the early 60s with every kind of tree imaginable.


Wow I thought Long Islanders were uptite !


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, like Hopper said pine straw is actidic and not good for mulch around grass.  I mulch mowall leaves.  Full of nutrients that grass likes.  Like a free fertilization.
> 
> No open burning in the city here unless in a fire pit or you get a permit.  Pretty much a stare wide law with the constant drought conditions here.
> I put grass mulch in my garden once....never again....had grass growing in it.


I have a blue pine that the grass never grows under on one side of it
What do I need to add to the section of lawn under this tree for the grass to be a healthy green again? I have used lime in the past is there anything better to use now after a drought?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I do use pin oak leaves in my garden When I see a nice pin oak tree in somebody’s yard that just raked and left their bags on the street, I sometimes pick them up to use in the garden. I guess I am kindof a leaf and pine thief come to think of it


they have groups that can help you, realizing you have a problem is the first step....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have a blue pine that the grass never grows under on one side of it
> What do I need to add to the section of lawn under this tree for the grass to be a healthy green again? I have used lime in the past is there anything better to use now after a drought?


cal-mag is the first thing i thought of....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> cal-mag is the first thing i thought of....


Now it will all be Jokes


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have a blue pine that the grass never grows under on one side of it
> What do I need to add to the section of lawn under this tree for the grass to be a healthy green again? I have used lime in the past is there anything better to use now after a drought?


Cut it down.  Grass has a hard time under a pine tree.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have a blue pine that the grass never grows under on one side of it
> What do I need to add to the section of lawn under this tree for the grass to be a healthy green again? I have used lime in the past is there anything better to use now after a drought?











						How to Grow Grass Under Pine Trees? Find Out Here!
					

If you’ve ever tried growing grass or any plant under your pine tree, your efforts might have been frustrating as grass doesn’t grow easily under pine trees




					plantophiles.com
				




but I would cover the underside of that pine with beautiful pine straw


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Cut it down.  Grass has a hard time under a pine tree.


I thought of that often but it is one of the few nice blue trees we have left in front yard


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How to Grow Grass Under Pine Trees? Find Out Here!
> 
> 
> If you’ve ever tried growing grass or any plant under your pine tree, your efforts might have been frustrating as grass doesn’t grow easily under pine trees
> ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> they have groups that can help you, realizing you have a problem is the first step....


I know right?


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I thought of that often but it is one of the few nice blue trees we have left in front yard


Then put some kind of landscaping around like what Subby did above.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know right?


I know I have a problem. I get so excited to see the pine on the street. What’s the heck is wrong with me


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know I have a problem. I get so excited to see the pine on the street. What’s the heck is wrong with me


You have been hanging out with us O'l Farts to long.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I wouldn’t know what to do with that but if I’m ever in your part of the world I’m gonna wanna try it
> 
> 1. Do you smoke that?
> 2. In what do you smoke it? glass pipe maybe?


Make you some QWET with Graywolf's recipe.  Put in vapo, rocket ship time...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2022)

If Sub comes to Texas I'll have to hide my mulch. She has sticky fingers.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Then put some kind of landscaping around like what Subby did above.


Already did a large flower bed with blocks and the branches still hang over one section, Uping the PH every year has helped but never a cure .
I see certain types of grass my also help.
Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2022)

I would never allow a pine tree in my yard. That mother fker would be cut down for firewood.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoy that GG SubG!……some good herbs indeed!
> 
> yep , this morning felt like a jet fuel day , solvent , gun cleaner , diesel , so this day will turn out to be a gas!
> 
> ...


Yup, DIY hashish and QWET, best part of growing. Calculating value @$150/oz., hash cost about 50 a gr to make.  Not cost effective, but growing, it doesnt matter.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Already did a large flower bed with blocks and the branches still hang over one section, Uping the PH every year has helped but never a cure .
> I see certain types of grass my also help.
> Thanks


ASTRO TURF


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> ASTRO TURF


I tried that LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m still learning my city manners after moving here two years ago. I usually rake some of the pine that has fallen in the street for my flowerbeds as I love the look and see so much of it on my walk and bike ride. The fresh pine is free and looks a lot better than the pine you buy in bales. Turns out, some folks get mad when they see me raking the street as I’m guessing they had plans for the street hay as well. I only Take the hay on the street, not their yards. Now I go behind this funeral home near my house and rake it from the city property full of pine trees where nobody can see me. So I ask, is taking pine from the street in front of one’s house stealing?  My first year here an old guy came out of his yard and said “that’s my damn pine straw”. I relinquish all I had collected from the street that morning to his flowerbed and sent an apology note. Two weeks later, he came to my door with two bags of straw and apologized himself. Although I was glad to have made up with that guy, I wonder if it’s not appropriate to rake the pine from the streets. It is usually just left there to rot. Thoughts? I live in an old established neighborhood from the early 60s with every kind of tree imaginable.


You can show up a Chateau Sneakydicker and take truckloads of fargin pine needles any time you want.  Bring big trucks.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> If Sub comes to Texas I'll have to hide my mulch. She has sticky fingers.


I’m trying to confess my sins now hopper…


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I would never allow a pine tree in my yard. That mother fker would be cut down for firewood.


No pine or Aspen In my yard either.  I have a maple and a non fruit bearing Bradford Pear tree.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I thought of that often but it is one of the few nice blue trees we have left in front yard


you need a haircut son ....


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know I have a problem. I get so excited to see the pine on the street. What’s the heck is wrong with me


You really oughta come to Unca's place.  I have a rubber tree that I took out of a bucket and stuck in the ground 20 years ago.  The roots go completely around my house (150 ft long and more) and the leaves fall by the POUND per DAY. <-- TINS

If there was any possible use for a full garbage bag of leaves per day every day all year... lemme know.

Then there are my coconut trees.  The leaves fall off them regularly (about one leaf every fortnight).  No big thing... except they are 18-20 feet long each and weigh 30 pounds.  
Feel free to gather all you want.  I will throw in a dozen coconuts. <-- More, if you like.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m trying to confess my sins now hopper…View attachment 310058


worse than I thought ......


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Don't do it , smoking a good joint will never be the same


I dont notice any difference.  Maybe if you smoke just dabs, yeah tolerance will tank, I mainly use concentrates for late, non stinky bedroom use.  If I have one weed thats really strong, and one thats good, but not like the really strong one, the weaker one doesnt seem so good, until I run out of stronger one, suddenly the lesser one is getting the job done!

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You really oughta come to Unca's place.  I have a rubber tree that I took out of a bucket and stuck in the ground 20 years ago.  The roots go completely around my house (150 ft long and more) and the leaves fall by the POUND per DAY. <-- TINS
> 
> If there was any possible use for a full garbage bag of leaves per day every day all year... lemme know.
> 
> ...



Best advice I can give ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I dont notice any difference.  Maybe if you smoke just dabs, yeah tolerance will tank, I mainly use concentrates for late, non stinky bedroom use.  If I have one weed thats really strong, and one thats good, but not like the really strong one, the weaker one doesnt seem so good, until I run out of stronger one, suddenly the lesser one is getting the job done!
> 
> Bubba


Still would like to try it. I need to grow more weed as I don’t get enough powder from my small garden. Maybe when I grow up like big and have tubs of weed to experiment with I will try to make some. I guess I could dedicate one plant to it but I like to smoke marleys to much to resist it…


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I tried that LOL
> 
> View attachment 310057


Tumbleweed piles were a PITA.  They would furgle up parking lot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You really oughta come to Unca's place.  I have a rubber tree that I took out of a bucket and stuck in the ground 20 years ago.  The roots go completely around my house (150 ft long and more) and the leaves fall by the POUND per DAY. <-- TINS
> 
> If there was any possible use for a full garbage bag of leaves per day every day all year... lemme know.
> 
> ...


I’d have to pass on all those leaves but I would take a few coconuts to decorate the yard


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I would never allow a pine tree in my yard. That mother fker would be cut down for firewood.


 "In these times we all need to get along . Conifers have a right to lives also and need to grow without turmoil from some hardwoods "
Ziggy Funyats -a famous Polish electrician


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Tumbleweed piles were a PITA.  They would furgle up parking lot.


Oh I love tumbleweeds. Always ask my friends that are going out west to bring me one back but no dice So far anyway…. I also dig rocks and ask for anyone traveling anywhere bring me back a rock. I now have rocks from all over the world. Worthless to everyone but me… I do have a problem I’m sure but there are weirder collections I’m sure also.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh I love tumbleweeds. Always ask my friends that are going out west to bring me one back but no dice So far anyway…. I also dig rocks and ask for anyone traveling anywhere bring me back a rock. I now have rocks from all over the world. Worthless to everyone but me… I do have a problem I’m sure but there are weirder collections I’m sure also.
> View attachment 310066


"People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones unless they have a lot of them..."  Famous Unknown Poet
edit # 1 me thinks Im smoking too much pot .....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

Got to keep em short and stout


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Got to keep em short and stout
> View attachment 310068


I think some autos are in store for next year


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I tried that LOL
> 
> View attachment 310057


Wait Im not supposed to drink it


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wait Im not supposed to drink it


BE ADVISED ! THAT AIN'T NO $12.00 HAIRCUT ..........


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

The Truth


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> BE ADVISED ! THAT AIN'T NO $12.00 HAIRCUT ..........


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

I can not wait for my new friend to invite me fishing


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

So @Hippie420 when we fishing


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

Got lots of maples, several different flavors of pines, walnuts, and one oak. Got another one in the front that I never can remember the name of.
I like the pines. They're the only thing that stays green during a Michigan winter. Great place to shelter under if ya get stuck out in the cold in a blizzard. 

Roster, I ain't been fishing in close to 20 years. All my old fishing partners died on me, so ya might wanna stay away. Got the boat, the motors, and lots of gear, but no interest anymore.


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

Morning Hippie.  i don't blame you one bit.  I still like to fish but not near as much as I used to.  All my fly fishing friends have moved on or passed.  Now I ride in a boat with my Son In Law. Not my kind of fishing but better than sitting at home.  Going tomorrow as a mater of fact.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got lots of maples, several different flavors of pines, walnuts, and one oak. Got another one in the front that I never can remember the name of.
> I like the pines. They're the only thing that stays green during a Michigan winter. Great place to shelter under if ya get stuck out in the cold in a blizzard.
> 
> Roster, I ain't been fishing in close to 20 years. All my old fishing partners died on me, so ya might wanna stay away. Got the boat, the motors, and lots of gear, but no interest anymore.


What kind of boat


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What kind of boat


You can't have it ..... it don't float


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

First true love ...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 310071


thats even more than a $12.tip !


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 310079


very cool!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

pute said:


> You can't have it ..... it don't float


They all Float down Here


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

pute said:


> You can't have it ..... it don't float


I have one like that already LOL





The Boat that don't float


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> First true love ...



I did cry a little
Get a new Boy Joe


----------



## boo (Oct 2, 2022)

I have wet eyes as well...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I did cry a little
> Get a new Boy Joe


we are working on it !


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What kind of boat


Mirrocraft.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Mirrocraft.


Do you have a real boat over 12 ft or a rinky one?
I may be Vactioning in the spring


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Do you have a real boat over 12 ft or a rinky one?
> I may be Vactioning in the spring


You can stay with Hippie.  He will even loan you his tooth brush. Hippie, make sure you get his license plate # and his cell phone# when he isn't looking.... won't give it to me.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

14 foot with an Evinrude 6.something two stroke. Two electric trolling motors, too. Pair of oars just incase.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> 14 foot with an Evinrude 6.something two stroke. Two electric trolling motors, too. Pair of oars just incase.


Throw a couple bean bag chairs in there and it would be quite comfortable for the two of you I think


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

There is a lot to explain here ....


----------



## boo (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Throw a couple bean bag chairs in there and it would be quite comfortable for the two of you I think


they'd do better at the motel 6...they'll keep the light on for 'em...


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

boo said:


> they'd do better at the motel 6...they'll keep the light on for 'em...


You mean THE NO TELL MOTEL.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Best advice I can give ....



OK.  It is time to pass on the most delicious and dangerous drink on planet earth.  It goes down like ice cream soda. 

*The Islamorada Colada

INGREDIENTS:*

4 Oz Dark Rum -- A wine glass is used for historical re-enactments
4 Oz  Pineapple Juice
10-15 Frozen Strawberries (half a carton)
1/2 Cup Confectioners Sugar
1 Banana (peeled, fer gosh sakes)
Juice Of Large Persian Lime (@2Tbsp)
Ice Quant. Suff.

*DIRECTIONS:*

Dump it all in a blender with enough ice.  Jazz it until it is smooooth. Divvy it out, and start the next batch <-- No joke here... it really goes down quickly.

Four adults generally go through two frozen strawberry cartons on average.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

Sounds tasty, but if'n I can't get there on marijuana and Miller Lite, I just don't go.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OK.  It is time to pass on the most delicious and dangerous drink on planet earth.  It goes down like ice cream soda.
> 
> *The Islamorada Colada
> 
> ...


Gong to try frozen pineapple instead of strawberrys going to ry it with strawberries  but my commander likes pineapple !


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh I love tumbleweeds. Always ask my friends that are going out west to bring me one back but no dice So far anyway…. I also dig rocks and ask for anyone traveling anywhere bring me back a rock. I now have rocks from all over the world. Worthless to everyone but me… I do have a problem I’m sure but there are weirder collections I’m sure also.
> View attachment 310066


I am glad to see somebody else has the same craziness!  I have stones taken from the Imperial Palace in Japan, Buckingham Palace, the Berlin Wall, a sunken Spanish galleon (ballast), Biggin Hill (WWII RAF Base), Blair Castle, Edinburgh Castle, Brandenburg Gate, Omaha Beach, the Colditz Tunnel, and the best one:  From the ruins of Mor Graig <-- Herself's Talavan Castle (1041).


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I am glad to see somebody else has the same craziness!  I have stones taken from the Imperial Palace in Japan, Buckingham Palace, the Berlin Wall, a sunken Spanish galleon (ballast), Biggin Hill (WWII RAF Base), Blair Castle, Edinburgh Castle, Brandenburg Gate, Omaha Beach, the Colditz Tunnel, and the best one:  From the ruins of Mor Graig <-- Herself's Talavan Castle (1041).


Im just happy I got the stones I was born with .


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got lots of maples, several different flavors of pines, walnuts, and one oak. Got another one in the front that I never can remember the name of.
> I like the pines. They're the only thing that stays green during a Michigan winter. Great place to shelter under if ya get stuck out in the cold in a blizzard.
> 
> Roster, I ain't been fishing in close to 20 years. All my old fishing partners died on me, so ya might wanna stay away. Got the boat, the motors, and lots of gear, but no interest anymore.


I love black walnuts.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

pute said:


> You can stay with Hippie.  He will even loan you his tooth brush. Hippie, make sure you get his license plate # and his cell phone# when he isn't looking.... won't give it to me.swers


Liar
I called the number you gave me many times at 2am and no one ever answers
And I do not own any cars


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I love black walnuts.


Just like yaz women


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Liar
> I called the number you gave me many times at 2am and no one ever answers
> And I do not own any cars


Why didn't you leave a message....oh, in cace nobody told you.......ya gotta wait for the beep.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OK.  It is time to pass on the most delicious and dangerous drink on planet earth.  It goes down like ice cream soda.
> 
> *The Islamorada Colada
> 
> ...


That sugar would dump me in a few sips


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Why didn't you leave a message....oh, in cace nobody told you.......ya gotta wait for the beep.


I never heard any beeps It just said message box was full


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im just happy I got the stones I was born with .


You mean kidney stones?


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I never heard any beeps It just said message box was full


You don't own a car...I don't own a message machine.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

pute said:


> You don't own a car...I don't own a message machine.


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

Please remember if your new Avatar has any political overtones I'm going to delete it. Haha


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yup, DIY hashish and QWET, best part of growing. Calculating value @$150/oz., hash cost about 50 a gr to make.  Not cost effective, but growing, it doesnt matter.



i think we are able to make qwet or bho under a dollar a gram , zero cost on the herbs does that


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Please remember if your new Avatar has any political overtones I'm going to delete it. Haha





what about undertones , are they allowed?

where is Jackie?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I love black walnuts.


so do the squirrels my buddys parking lot is full of walnut feedings by the fat bastards
The hawk likes it too cause he likes squirrel too!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

pute said:


> You mean kidney stones?


God Forbid


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what about undertones , are they allowed?
> 
> where is Jackie?


Apparently you're not the only one who doesn't know


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I love black walnuts.


I leave 'em for the squirrels. I love pecans, but we've got none that I know of up here in Yankeeland.

The big tree I've got out front that I can never remember the name of? My little Pullet just informed me it's a Honey Locust. 
I grew up with maples & pines, so not much else registers. Oops! I forgot sassafras. Used to smell them in the woods and let my nose take me right to 'em. Strip the bark off a small branch and chew it and it tastes just like root beer.
Got two huge apple trees and half a dozen crab apple trees, too. Sometimes the deer eat 'em, but most of the time it's squirrels.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Apparently you're not the only one who doesn't know





oh Mang , I know Jackie Blue…she has broken many hearts


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I leave 'em for the squirrels. I love pecans, but we've got none that I know of up here in Yankeeland.
> 
> The big tree I've got out front that I can never remember the name of? My little Pullet just informed me it's a Honey Locust.
> I grew up with maples & pines, so not much else registers. Oops! I forgot sassafras. Used to smell them in the woods and let my nose take me right to 'em. Strip the bark off a small branch and chew it and it tastes just like root beer.
> Got two huge apple trees and half a dozen crab apple trees, too. Sometimes the deer eat 'em, but most of the time it's squirrels.




not very many trees out here

mostly grass


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

I'd go nuts without a tree line to head for when shit hit the fan. I know FLIR would spot most, but I've got this magic suit......


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> not very many trees out here
> 
> mostly grass
> 
> ...



I would be playing this song driving out to visit you bearing  fresh canolis ,baklava and a fresh casata cake !


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

I think I am smoking too much pot ,I lost my shit over this...


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Apparently you're not the only one who doesn't know


Do you need me to make a thread about it


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd go nuts without a tree line to head for when shit hit the fan. I know FLIR would spot most, but I've got this magic suit......


You rolling in that cold mud suit again


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> not very many trees out here
> 
> mostly grass
> 
> ...


Growing Weed on Planet Mars


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## boo (Oct 2, 2022)

just spent the last 4 hours in the vet emergency hospital...I found young Ivan in the driveway having a seizure...scared the bejesus out of me...900 dollars and they can't figure out what's going on...he's fine now, he even went after a cat while in the hospital...he's gonna be a handful...gonna bring him to the vet for more bloodwork and tests...little fella is a trooper...wow, what a week it's been for me...


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

Fingers crossed for your pup. Might have ate something while you looked away for a nano second.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i think we are able to make qwet or bho under a dollar a gram , zero cost on the herbs does that


It was the hashish that was costly.  Not that bad, just wouldnt be viable to sell, which I dont.  All for me!

Like I said, if you give the weed used to make the hash a value of 150.00/OZ, (random, just to show how much it takes, like you said, no cost as I grow it) it works out to 50 plus per gram. Kinda expensive, But it is delicious!,    The QWET I never calculated.  I do a couple oz of bud at the time for QWET, maybe 4 for the hash.  This makes a batch the lasts me a while.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Oct 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Fingers crossed for your pup. Might have ate something while you looked away for a nano second.


The first thing they did was to induce vomiting to see what was in the system and there was nothing. I thought he might’ve eaten an old rat bait block. They ran toxicology test and a couple others and they all came back negative. It was really weird seeing him with his eyes rolling around in his head and twitching but he’s fine now so I will keep a keen eye on him and what he does.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Gong to try frozen pineapple instead of strawberrys going to ry it with strawberries  but my commander likes pineapple !


No no no no... the pineapple balances the strawberries.  MUST have them together.

Think chocolate.  Then think chocolate and cherries. The whole is greater than the sum of the parts.

What you get just adds the best of both pineapple and strawberries, plus lime and rum.  All go together.  Try it before you modify it.
--------------------------------------------------

BTW: Logically, we can accept there _must_ be one food which is the worst of any other food for cholesterol.  Well, that is correct thinking.  That food (*sigh*) is coconut.

Guess who loves Mounds bars.  Fortunately, a pina colada pales into insignificance before an Islamorada Colada for tiptop yummy. <-- No coconut juice in the IC.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That sugar would dump me in a few sips


It ain't that much sugar.  1/2 cup of Confectioner's sugar is no more than a tablespoon of granulated sugar all fluffed up to dissolve quickly.

What will dump you is when you make your third blender-full.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 2, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> No no no no... the pineapple balances the strawberries.  MUST have them together.
> 
> Think chocolate.  Then think chocolate and cherries. The whole is greater than the sum of the parts.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I thought coconut was a "beneficial" fat.  I eat lots of it and the oil too.

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 2, 2022)

pute said:


> You mean kidney stones?


More likely bezoar stones.

In the Middle Ages, when someone was executed, their guts were opened and checked for bezoar stones; they were considered to be medicinally effective against plague and the like.





You can get them from goats and cows, too... but the magic just is not there, per the thinkers of the Dark Ages...


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

boo said:


> The first thing they did was to induce vomiting to see what was in the system and there was nothing. I thought he might’ve eaten an old rat bait block. They ran toxicology test and a couple others and they all came back negative. It was really weird seeing him with his eyes rolling around in his head and twitching but he’s fine now so I will keep a keen eye on him and what he does.


Damn Boo, sorry to hear.  What a rollercoaster ride. Hope things are ok.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 2, 2022)

boo said:


> The first thing they did was to induce vomiting to see what was in the system and there was nothing. I thought he might’ve eaten an old rat bait block. They ran toxicology test and a couple others and they all came back negative. It was really weird seeing him with his eyes rolling around in his head and twitching but he’s fine now so I will keep a keen eye on him and what he does.


I was more afraid he'd gobbled a lizard that he shouldn't have.

I had Vlad, my biggest Borzoi, do the same thing. If I hadn't seen him a little while beforehand with a toad in his mouth, he'd have gone straight to emergency. He never chomped on a toad again.


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

Long day, tomorrow.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 3, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Oh no, I thought coconut was a "beneficial" fat.  I eat lots of it and the oil too.
> 
> Bubba


Nope.  The horribobble worstiest thing you can eat from a cholesterol POV.  Dammit. Shitdamnhell. The oil is the bad part.  You get a lotta oil when you eat some coconut. Really sorry about that.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 3, 2022)

boo said:


> The first thing they did was to induce vomiting to see what was in the system and there was nothing. I thought he might’ve eaten an old rat bait block. They ran toxicology test and a couple others and they all came back negative. It was really weird seeing him with his eyes rolling around in his head and twitching but he’s fine now so I will keep a keen eye on him and what he does.


Jeez.  @boo -- I just caught up to this... Haven't read further yet, but damn...

You've had an awful week.  So sorry, brother.

But I gotta spit out my trivia:  The reaction of Ivan sounds _exactly_ like what happens when a doggie gets ahold of a bufo toad.

I've seen this twice. 50% fatalities. <-- and your doggie as described sounds just "baby" enough to find and bite one. And young/tough enough to barely squeak by.

More Unca Trivia:  _Bufo toads go nuts in soaking rainy weather_ -- reproducing, invading new areas (like Florida's Own Mountain Range), and being aggressive.

*Read this attachment...* You will be both relieved and upset.  Relieved that if Ivan got through it, he'll recover.  But bufos are fargin everywhere, and Ivan had better have learned his lesson or maybe he won't get away with it the second time.

I'm sorta surprised that dudes at the vet joint didn't tumble to this right off.  Toxicology tests may not pick up the white slime bufo poison if they don't look specifically for it.  Just sayin'.









						Toxic toads invading South Florida can kill pets
					

Don’t toady up to these critters because they can kill a dog or cat in 15 minutes flat. Florida officials are telling residents to kill the poisonous cane toad whenever they see one because i…




					nypost.com
				




I'd call you onna phone right now to tell you... but my birthday comes up on November 22, and I'd like to live to see it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2022)

pute said:


> No pine or Aspen In my yard either.  I have a maple and a non fruit bearing Bradford Pear tree.


I have three Bradford Pears in my front yard,,,, a Western Soapberry tree,2 pear trees,and 2 apple trees in my backyard.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 3, 2022)

boo said:


> just spent the last 4 hours in the vet emergency hospital...I found young Ivan in the driveway having a seizure...scared the bejesus out of me...900 dollars and they can't figure out what's going on...he's fine now, he even went after a cat while in the hospital...he's gonna be a handful...gonna bring him to the vet for more bloodwork and tests...little fella is a trooper...wow, what a week it's been for me...


Oh no!  Sending good thoughts and prayers for the pup brother!  


Bubba said:


> It was the hashish that was costly.  Not that bad, just wouldnt be viable to sell, which I dont.  All for me!
> 
> Like I said, if you give the weed used to make the hash a value of 150.00/OZ, (random, just to show how much it takes, like you said, no cost as I grow it) it works out to 50 plus per gram. Kinda expensive, But it is delicious!,    The QWET I never calculated.  I do a couple oz of bud at the time for QWET, maybe 4 for the hash.  This makes a batch the lasts me a while.
> 
> Bubba


Yield of hash before it starts to green out is about half what you can extract using ethanol to extract.  Try sieving or tumbling for hash and then extract the balance with ethanol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2022)

Yeah that dog is a little young to be having seizures so I'm guessing he ate or took a bite of something he shouldn't have unless it's genetic.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2022)

boo said:


> just spent the last 4 hours in the vet emergency hospital...I found young Ivan in the driveway having a seizure...scared the bejesus out of me...900 dollars and they can't figure out what's going on...he's fine now, he even went after a cat while in the hospital...he's gonna be a handful...gonna bring him to the vet for more bloodwork and tests...little fella is a trooper...wow, what a week it's been for me...








						Dog Seizures – Causes, Symptoms & More | PetMD
					

Search Dog Seizure Symptoms at PetMd.com. Search Dog Seizure Symptoms, Causes, Treatments, and Diagnosis at PetMd.com.



					www.petmd.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 3, 2022)

boo said:


> The first thing they did was to induce vomiting to see what was in the system and there was nothing. I thought he might’ve eaten an old rat bait block. They ran toxicology test and a couple others and they all came back negative. It was really weird seeing him with his eyes rolling around in his head and twitching but he’s fine now so I will keep a keen eye on him and what he does.


I’m so sorry to hear about little Ivan’s seizure. I have a friend that has a GSD that started having them when he was little and has to be on meds for it. It must have been scary watching such a thing.  Hopefully this was just a fluke thing (that the breeder didn’t know about). You have had a heck of a week boo. Hopefully things will calm down and you get to the bottom of what’s going on with him.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2022)

My last Schnauzer was 14yrs old when we found out he had throat cancer,,,,before he started having seizures. It was horrible watching him. He would wake me up 2 or 3 in the morning with them and what was even worse was blood was coming out of his mouth from the tumor. I finally had him put down. I cried like a baby. He was my best friend. His name was Buster Brown. He stuck to me like glue. Slept at my feet.
Now I have another Schnauzer that is about 5yrs old and his name is Charlie Brown.
I am real careful about the food he eats and he has only been dipped 3 times in his life.
I hate those god damn pesticides and flea collars.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 3, 2022)

Good morning 

I miss my Barney


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have one like that already LOL
> View attachment 310084
> 
> The Boat that don't float


Boats are good for a friend to own....I have enough unfillable holes to through money in!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I would be playing this song driving out to visit you bearing  fresh canolis ,baklava and a fresh casata cake !



I will take a couple of cannolis please!


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2022)

Stupid delivery folk! Hopefully this isn't still just setting there! Wanna try new rig!


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2022)

Off to the Happy fishing grounds this morning. Be back later.


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2022)

I hope my boat will float.......


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

boo said:


> The first thing they did was to induce vomiting to see what was in the system and there was nothing. I thought he might’ve eaten an old rat bait block. They ran toxicology test and a couple others and they all came back negative. It was really weird seeing him with his eyes rolling around in his head and twitching but he’s fine now so I will keep a keen eye on him and what he does.


Im so sorry Boo, it can be anything at this point and it will be a wait and see at this time.
Im happy that Ivan recovered and was able to go home with you. Some Puppies have a seizure and never have another 
and other times it will be a medical problem that needs Meds. 
Can I inquire how long the siezure lasted from when you found him until he snapped back out of it, and was he totally unresponsive or still awake at all? Petit or Grand mal seizures? Grand mal is fully unresponsive and body shaking and jumping in full seizure mode?
The test will reveal more info hopefully and I pray it is just a one time thing.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

pute said:


> I hope my boat will float.......


Give em Helll Pute


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

Roster 
What are you up too


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 3, 2022)

Gotta love Stella


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Gotta love Stella



Thats cool


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thats cool


very


----------



## Patwi (Oct 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well it’s not in front of my house they don’t want me raking, it’s the street in front of their house Just to make that clear. So I guess the question is about the pine on the street in front of the neighbors houses.
> I find pine is a beautiful cover for all my flowerbeds and the flowers pop up just like they are suppose to. i have hundreds of flowers that pop up all year thanks to the man who lived here before me. I don’t use pine in my vegetable garden but do find it the perfect beautiful covering for my bushes and flowerbeds. I like it much better than wood chips




Azaleas and gardenias thrive under pine trees .. we have 7 gardenias that bloom at the same time of the year and it makes the yard smell like a french wh.orehouse .. love it. .. the inderground creatures love the azaleas roots so we quit growing them but they really do great in pine needles   .


And I'm like weedhopper, no pine trees in my yard .. they are killers .  When we bought this place 27 years ago it had about 30 pine trees on it .. within two weeks they were all chopped down .


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 3, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Stupid delivery folk! Hopefully this isn't still just setting there! Wanna try new rig!


Get used to it. That's the way a lot of places have been doing for a year or more. I order a lot of crap online, and it seems like I get a shipping label announcement two or three days before they ever bother to ship the damned thing. Cali and New York are the absolute worst as far as shipping times go. I've ordered shit from China and got it quicker.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Roster
> What are you up too


Something Nefarious Im sure LOL


----------



## Patwi (Oct 3, 2022)

Boo, hope Ivan is ok ..


----------



## Patwi (Oct 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Something Nefarious Im sure LOL



Nefarious, ...I love that word


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Oct 3, 2022)

Still no ness


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 3, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Stupid delivery folk! Hopefully this isn't still just setting there! Wanna try new rig!


I got exactly the same notice when i ordered mine.


----------



## boo (Oct 3, 2022)

roster, I guess it was a grand mal seizure, he was shaking and his eyes were rolling around...it lasted mebbe a minute...I got him up and tried walking him but he was unsteady so it was a fast trip to the hospital...driving the superduty enabled me to pass traffic on the grass, I didn't waste mush time blowing down the road getting there...pissed off a few folks but none wanted to engage me...


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Nefarious, ...I love that word


Apparently its Putes new favorite word LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

boo said:


> roster, I guess it was a grand mal seizure, he was shaking and his eyes were rolling around...it lasted mebbe a minute...I got him up and tried walking him but he was unsteady so it was a fast trip to the hospital...driving the superduty enabled me to pass traffic on the grass, I didn't waste mush time blowing down the road getting there...pissed off a few folks but none wanted to engage me...


Boo now that you know its seizures you are dealing with no rush getting to the hospital until its over .
I drove like that when my guy 1st had one SCARY SHEIT.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

1sickpuppy said:


> Still no ness


I wonder if her Plants did not do well and she is not coming back because of it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2022)

Judging by what I know it has nothing to do with growing. She is just going through some things and needs time to work on it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 3, 2022)

Found a toy for Boo.






						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2022)

Afternoon..... great day on the water...pics coming


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2022)

Just had the best day on the water that I have had this summer.   No idea how many fish we landed ......lost count.  But the prize of the day was a 23" walleye.  Son in law caught it.  He wanted to keep it but I talked him in to putembk......to beautiful to kill.  It is now back in the water unharmed just like all the others.


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Apparently its Putes new favorite word LOL


I like the word nefarious...heard it first on Fox.


----------



## boo (Oct 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Found a toy for Boo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta finish the ones I have before getting into another money pit...damn nice project...


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Just had the best day on the water that I have had this summer.   No idea how many fish we landed ......lost count.  But the prize of the day was a 23" walleye.  Son in law caught it.  He wanted to keep it but I talked him in to putembk......to beautiful to kill.  It is not back in the water unharmed just like all the others.
> 
> View attachment 310167


I would have bet that extra weight was too much to get the ship back to shore,
Darn nice Fish Capt Ahab


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 3, 2022)

Its Time ......


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

@boo Hope Lil Ivan is doing OK   Night all


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

@pute  What kind of fish is it


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 3, 2022)

potatoes are a member of the nightshade family ..  a plant none the less

.
so, do you see anything wrong with congress sneaking in $12 billion to Ukraine in a Hurricane Ian relief bill?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 3, 2022)

hopper, heading your way in a few hours .. Texas State Fair where my youngest grandchild is competing in compound and recurve archery ... bad arse young lady has hopes





.


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


>



Dickheads


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2022)

Patwi said:


> hopper, heading your way in a few hours .. Texas State Fair where my youngest grandchild is competing in compound and recurve archery ... bad arse young lady has hopes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Party time


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 3, 2022)

only party around here is the Fiskars Ball


----------



## pute (Oct 3, 2022)

Long day..I am beat


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 4, 2022)

Good morning ya'll!  Have you hugged your pup yet today?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2022)

Patwi said:


> hopper, heading your way in a few hours .. Texas State Fair where my youngest grandchild is competing in compound and recurve archery ... bad arse young lady has hopes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good. I could use some help with this storage cleaning shit I've been doing for 3 days.
Spending my vacation days going thru every closet,drawer, cabinet,garage,and two storage rooms getting ready for a garage sale this weekend.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Good. I could use some help with this storage cleaning shit I've been doing for 3 days.
> Spending my vacation days going thru every closet,drawer, cabinet,garage,and two storage rooms getting ready for a garage sale this weekend.


That’s a lot of work getting ready for a garage sale. You got anything I might want from your drawers of junk? I love a garage sale  good luck this weekend. Hope you make lots of money and get your man cave just right. Would like to make a grow room out of my grandkids room one day. It may be a while tho.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2022)

Hey don't talk about my drawers and my junk.
 I'm blushing.


----------



## giggy (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey don't talk about my drawers and my junk.
> I'm blushing.


I posted a pic of one in another thread


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 4, 2022)

Dont Do IT


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 4, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning ya'll!  Have you hugged your pup yet today?




no but I have fed and brushed my cat , does that count?

good morning , I will be in the back 40 chopping down bushes and sharpening p the Fiskars , see ya all laterz


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no but I have fed and brushed my cat , does that count?
> 
> good morning , I will be in the back 40 chopping down bushes and sharpening p the Fiskars , see ya all laterz
> 
> ...


Now that’s one cool dude


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Now that’s one cool dude


I beat the Beard stinks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 4, 2022)

Probably smells a little like calmag unless he uses herbal essence


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no but I have fed and brushed my cat , does that count?
> 
> good morning , I will be in the back 40 chopping down bushes and sharpening p the Fiskars , see ya all laterz
> 
> ...


I thought Roster gotta haircut?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 4, 2022)

3 of my grampas are in this photo

the dude standing is my moms grampa and is presiding over the High Council of the Latter Day Saints


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 3 of my grampas are in this photo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310195


You're lucky you look like Grandma ........


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> You're lucky you look like Grandma ........




my gramma and gramps


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2022)

My Dad at 17. You can see the Choctaw in his features. He was also a boxer. Taught me from the age of 6yrs old. He died at the age of 36 from a heart attack. I was 12.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 4, 2022)

I was a champion boxer in my weight class back in Chino California 

I could box more strawberries on the line than anybody!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

I use to cut 10lbs of bay scallops in an hour, so trimming comes easy to me


----------



## boo (Oct 4, 2022)

I used to be a lot of things but I got old...


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

boo said:


> I used to be a lot of things but I got old...


But you are not really Old Yet are you
How's Ivan


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Oct 4, 2022)

I was a trouble maker in my younger days, with age I have gotten better now I'm a full grown old as $hit fart that has mastered being a a$$hole. Mon life is good.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

I remember back when I was 16 i was running a scallop shucking business out of my Mom's Kitchen and hiring about 15 people to work for me opening Scallops all day and late into the night.
Made great money but hard work opening 20-40 bags a day


----------



## boo (Oct 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But you are not really Old Yet are you
> How's Ivan


older than I used to be...gonna hit 70 next month, feelin pretty good about life as of late...Ivan is doing great, no signs of any issues...how nice of him to leave me a nice firm carpet bomb on the way out to go poo...10' short of the door...got the cleaning ladies here today and the carpet cleaners will be here later...I'm heading out on the loader to try and make piles out front where the storm tore up my big oaks...first to check on the ladies...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 4, 2022)

Glad Ivan is doing good boo. I can sympathize with the carpet bombs. It’s been raining here with high winds for three days now. Hard to get the new pup to understand that even tho it’s raining, we still do the poops and pees outside. 
my last outside plant (the freakshow) is getting her limits tested in the rain and wind


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

Yep Even my Big Guy told me FU Dad Im not going in the rain unless you go out with me too
Damg Dog LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 4, 2022)

Beer thirty. See ya's when I'm seeing double.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Beer thirty. See ya's when I'm seeing double.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Beer thirty. See ya's when I'm seeing double.


Please tell me you are not drinking Tap beer


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Oct 4, 2022)

Man you know tap beer is the best


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

Found a note from mailman today


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Found a note from mailman today
> View attachment 310227


I have three different responses to this post and non are clean ....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 4, 2022)

1sickpuppy said:


> Man you know tap beer is the best


Yep! Miller Lite on draft. Second choice? Miller Lite in a can. Third choice? Miller Lite in a bottle. Fourth choice? Another bar that stocks the beers listed above.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 4, 2022)

When a group of tourists visited a crocodile farm, the owner of the place launched a daring proposal. “Whoever dares to jump, swim to shore and survive, I will give 1 million dollars.”
Nobody dared to move, but suddenly a man jumped into the water and desperately swam towards the shore while he was chased by all the crocodiles. With great luck he arrived, taking the admiration of everyone. The owner announced “We have a brave winner.”
After collecting their reward, the couple returned to the hotel, and upon arrival, the manager told him “he was very brave to jump” the man replied, “I didn't jump, someone pushed me!”
His wife smiled...
Moral of the story — Behind every successful man, there is a woman who pushes him.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2022)

ZZZZZ......


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2022)

@boo -- A quick description of the effects of a strain -- I timed things as best I could.

Right at bedtime, I used one of those little straight glass tube thingies with a load in it the size of a green pea.  The "green pea" lasted four puffs before it was history.

I felt the very first effect after 11 minutes.  A very pleasant, gentle, sorta lightness or "floating" "floaty" feeling.  Best described to scuba divers:  The feeling you get when you are drift-diving along a reef edge, and you require no effort to move along, supported by magic, while looking around.

At 15 minutes, the feeling was quite apparent.  Very calming.  At 18 minutes, my assessment was that I was more comfortable laying there with my 82-year old history-written-all-over-it bod than I have been in a very long time.

I have no other notes.  Woke up six hours later, and here I yam.  Kewl stuff.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 5, 2022)

HAH!! I gots another happy-doggie thing.  This would be great for Ivan!!  Sorta like what @boo had for Dutch in his younger days. I did a tad of research and found the skinny on the gadget.  Seems you can change the angle and the distance to keep the doggie happy:


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072J4KCVP/ref=cm_sw_r_as_gl_api_gl_i_EC5RTVVRQCDXC41CVRX6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&linkCode=ml1&tag=inayadem-20
		

But just lookit the happiness all over that puppy as he plays with it all by himself!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 5, 2022)

Gooode morning rasty old farts and gentle fartesses.  Let's start this morning on an upbeat note with a dab.  Passing left................


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 5, 2022)

SubGirl don’t dab so she’s bogarting for a couple hits.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2022)

I am still working on this coffee and some toast….Swede made homemade bread yesterday and it makes for some killer toast with homemade apricot jam

then it’s dab time followed by a hooter and then it’s off to the Senior center for a 7 am bkfst with a bunch of old farmers and cowboys , we will shoot the **** , drink coffee , and talk about the coming winter , will it be a bad one or what

ok , coffee is kicking in , headache is gone , time for some debauchery!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 5, 2022)

and here comes the sun , wake up pilgrims , we are burning daylight!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2022)

Morning spam duty!!


----------



## boo (Oct 5, 2022)

mornin peoples...it's off to the big city for me today...got most of the tree limbs cut to a manageable size and on the burn pit...still plenty left to do...enjoy the day and tell your loved ones you love them...you don't know what will happen by the end of the day...


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2022)

Walk done.  Sitting here looking at my plants....purdy if I say so myself.  Triangle Kush  I got frome Boo is huge. I have this thing tied down, super cropped it and bent in every direction.  The Snow Caine is a stinky girl she is only two weeks in as is the Frost Hammer. Then there is Donky D from GMO.... another month or so till I chop her.  Looking good.

I love growing.....


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 5, 2022)

So glad I waited a few more days to harvest.  The trichomes started showing some amber,  and the buds even grew some more.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2022)

Nice work David.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Nice work David.


Thanks pute!


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Nice work David.


Thanks pute!


----------



## boo (Oct 5, 2022)

^^^stutters a bit...


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2022)

Ha ha... though I was seeing double.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2022)

Errands are run......only spent $150...... my day will now turn to being stoned...  Probably should go downstairs and check on things first.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 5, 2022)

Got a few honey-dos done and picked up the trash along the road. Most of it was stuff that blew out of people's garbage or the garbage truck. Some of it was just inconsiderate idiots that think my road is just a place to toss their crap out on.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 310291


Yep
How else could one have found out the wonderness of a Big Beautiful Woman
Beauty Is all in the Eye


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

And the Eyebrow


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2022)

Just in case you don't know this about me....I like the feeling of being stoned.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Just in case you don't know this about me....I like the feeling of being stoned.


Im jealous  Im not sure if I get stoned anymore


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

OK A very Good friend turned me on to a grow juice called Overdrive that is used for Bud enhancement last 2 weeks of bud production.
I have been using it and HOLY Cows the stuff really impressed me , the buds have almost doubled in size from what they were 10days ago..
2 more Weeks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Just in case you don't know this about me....I like the feeling of being stoned.


Wow, I learn something everyday here.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

Oh I forgot
Thanks Pute  Great stuff will be adding it to my rotation from now now


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK A very Good friend turned me on to a grow juice called Overdrive that is used for Bud enhancement last 2 weeks of bud production.
> I have been using it and HOLY Cows the stuff really impressed me , the buds have almost doubled in size from what they were 10days ago..
> 2 more Weeks


I’m gonna look at it. I got extra goodies with my last nutrient order too to check out. Keep that in your notebook…


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK A very Good friend turned me on to a grow juice called Overdrive that is used for Bud enhancement last 2 weeks of bud production.
> I have been using it and HOLY Cows the stuff really impressed me , the buds have almost doubled in size from what they were 10days ago..
> 2 more Weeks


Looks good but it's only for Hydroponics according to their website.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK A very Good friend turned me on to a grow juice called Overdrive that is used for Bud enhancement last 2 weeks of bud production.
> I have been using it and HOLY Cows the stuff really impressed me , the buds have almost doubled in size from what they were 10days ago..
> 2 more Weeks


Tell me more Mr Brow


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2022)

WHY USE ADVANCED NUTRIENTS OVERDRIVE?​The product is made for hydroponic and run-to waste hydroponic systems. You'll use Overdrive during the flowering stage. This awesome additive comprises of natural ingredients, vitamins, and minerals, with an NPK ratio of 1-5-4. This mix works to strengthen your plants and provide the right mix to promote a strong final push of flower development


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 5, 2022)

Hydroponic systems…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> WHY USE ADVANCED NUTRIENTS OVERDRIVE?​The product is made for hydroponic and run-to waste hydroponic systems. You'll use Overdrive during the flowering stage. This awesome additive comprises of natural ingredients, vitamins, and minerals, with an NPK ratio of 1-5-4. This mix works to strengthen your plants and provide the right mix to promote a strong final push of flower development


The bottle I have says soil too 2ml per Liter


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 5, 2022)

This is terrible sorry I couldnt help myself Imma stoned ,not my fault.....


----------



## boo (Oct 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK A very Good friend turned me on to a grow juice called Overdrive that is used for Bud enhancement last 2 weeks of bud production.
> I have been using it and HOLY Cows the stuff really impressed me , the buds have almost doubled in size from what they were 10days ago..
> 2 more Weeks


what, no pics...I wont use an enhancers anymore...I've tried a few that smoked the plant in a few days...


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> WHY USE ADVANCED NUTRIENTS OVERDRIVE?​The product is made for hydroponic and run-to waste hydroponic systems. You'll use Overdrive during the flowering stage. This awesome additive comprises of natural ingredients, vitamins, and minerals, with an NPK ratio of 1-5-4. This mix works to strengthen your plants and provide the right mix to promote a strong final push of flower development


DIRECTIONS FOR USE:
This product has been designed for use with all coco-coir, sphagnum, hydroponics and soil grow mediums.

Mix 2 ml per liter (0.4 tsp per quart) during weeks 5 and 6, or the last 2 weeks of your flowering phase.

Product Label (PDF)


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hydroponic systems…


He know not what he speaks LOL
It is for soil too


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



what little beautiful faces


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

Heart melters   Even Bad Boo will melt


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> He know not what he speaks LOL
> It is for soil too


What I posted above is on their website. I musta missed the other directions.
So why the did the post the below statement.

The product is made for hydroponic and run-to waste hydroponic systems.

Not arguing with you bro. I have no doubt it can be used for soil just like FF.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2022)

I use pretty much the complete line of AN.  I use OD the for two weeks and then water only the last two weeks of flower.  7 1/2 mil/gal in soil less medium.  ProMix.  Not so much of a bud enhancer more of a fill in the gaps kind of thing.

So, went down to the tent for a final check in and what a drag.  Looking at one of my plants I saw balls.......damit! Plant Hermed on me.  Chopped it down immediately and hauled it upstairs to the trash.  Positive there is no damage as I looked it over close and nothing popped open yet.  So if you beginners want to see what a herm looks like here ya go.  Both hairs and balls.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2022)

No worries....will try again.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 6, 2022)

pute said:


> I use pretty much the complete line of AN.  I use OD the for two weeks and then water only the last two weeks of flower.  7 1/2 mil/gal in soil less medium.  ProMix.  Not so much of a bud enhancer more of a fill in the gaps kind of thing.
> 
> So, went down to the tent for a final check in and what a drag.  Looking at one of my plants I saw balls.......damit! Plant Hermed on me.  Chopped it down immediately and hauled it upstairs to the trash.  Positive there is no damage as I looked it over close and nothing popped open yet.  So if you beginners want to see what a herm looks like here ya go.  Both hairs and balls.
> 
> View attachment 310303


Sorry this happened Pute but thanks for sharing for sure. I’ve not seen this yet


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)

@pute ……what strain was that hermie?

Good morning Kind peoples

our garden is in its last days

we pick about this much every 3 days

todsy Swede is making salsa while I chop trim and harvest our medicine plants

gonna be a long day , time for some more coffee


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 6, 2022)

Gonna be a good salsa   Nice haul


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Gonna be a good salsa   Nice haul




thanks Subby , coming from the Salsa Queen I will do my best to creat something as good as yours!….

salsa , a fun word to say , it just rolls off the lips….salsa


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 6, 2022)

wrong


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 6, 2022)

pute said:


> I use pretty much the complete line of AN.  I use OD the for two weeks and then water only the last two weeks of flower.  7 1/2 mil/gal in soil less medium.  ProMix.  Not so much of a bud enhancer more of a fill in the gaps kind of thing.
> 
> So, went down to the tent for a final check in and what a drag.  Looking at one of my plants I saw balls.......damit! Plant Hermed on me.  Chopped it down immediately and hauled it upstairs to the trash.  Positive there is no damage as I looked it over close and nothing popped open yet.  So if you beginners want to see what a herm looks like here ya go.  Both hairs and balls.
> 
> View attachment 310303


Ooh, that looked like a close call.  How much longer do you think it would've been before pollen could escape?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)

anyone seen Unca Walt this morning?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)

Attention attention , is that Dykstra I see lurking?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 6, 2022)

pute said:


> No worries....will try again.


What to you think caused it Pute?


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2022)

Morning.

@Big. It was the Triangle Kush I got from Boo.


SubmarineGirl said:


> What to you think caused it Pute?


Don't know what I did.  It was a female and doing fine.  Those nanners all came on quick.  I had the same thing happen with Big's Holy Weed.  Must not have liked the environment in the tent.  

I will file this under S-hit Happens and move on.  Purdy girl to.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.
> 
> @Big. It was the Triangle Kush I got from Boo.
> 
> ...




if it was the TK s1 from Goat and Monkey , I better look closer at mine , we have one in the hoop house but it looks all female


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2022)

Boo can answer that better than I can.  I am sure I did something to cause this ...just like your Holy Weed.  Worked fine for everyone else....I guess I am good at raising transgender plants....ha ha.


----------



## boo (Oct 6, 2022)

dunno pute, matt sent me a few dozen packs of his fem'd beans and I've not seen nanners on one yet...glad you caught it...he uses TK as the male element for most of his gear, dunno how you're got gay on you...sorry buddy


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Boo can answer that better than I can.  I am sure I did something to cause this ...just like your Holy Weed.  Worked fine for everyone else....I guess I am good at raising transgender plants....ha ha.




if one is in this game long enough this kind of fvckery Will eventually happen and even weirder stuff

this year I have a couple of plants that have some single branches that completely shriveled up and died on me while the rest of the plant is as healthy as can be

plus I have an outbreak of septoria on two plants …..they will be used for making oil so it is not a total loss

anyway  , good luck out there


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2022)

Just a pebble in the highway of life.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)

boo said:


> dunno pute, matt sent me a few dozen packs of his fem'd beans and I've not seen nanners on one yet...glad you caught it...he uses TK as the male element for most of his gear, dunno how you're got gay on you...sorry buddy



same here….we have 9 different goat and monkey flavors in this years garden and they are all Top Shelf in just about every department so far

we are looking forward to the smoke reports as Swede and me are the two doing the smoke testing lol


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2022)

boo said:


> dunno pute, matt sent me a few dozen packs of his fem'd beans and I've not seen nanners on one yet...glad you caught it...he uses TK as the male element for most of his gear, dunno how you're got gay on you...sorry buddy


This girl/guy just didn't like my tent.  Who knows why.... wasn't the first and won't be the last.  Plants are just like trains....miss one you can always catch the next one.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 6, 2022)

Gas jumped from $412 to $445 overnight. I got on Gas guru and found it for $4.07 a gallon seven tenths of a mile away, so I grabbed the plow Jeep and three 5 gallon cans. Topped off the Jeep and was finishing off the third can. Lacked a half a squirt and the pump shut off. $100 limit? Stopped dead on $100. Didn't bother to swipe the card again for a squirt of gas. Gonna be a long winter.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Gas jumped from $412 to $445 overnight. I got on Gas guru and found it for $4.07 a gallon seven tenths of a mile away, so I grabbed the plow Jeep and three 5 gallon cans. Topped off the Jeep and was finishing off the third can. Lacked a half a squirt and the pump shut off. $100 limit? Stopped dead on $100. Didn't bother to swipe the card again for a squirt of gas. Gonna be a long winter.


The old chief had died and the son became the new chief. He was young and nervous as he was educated but felt he could do the job.
During the tribal meeting it was asked of him if they should start saving firewood. The new chief said let me go into my prayer tent and get advice .When in the tent he didnt want to screw up so he calls the National Weather service. He asks the folks there if it is going to be a cold winter and they replied yes. He goes back to his people and tells them it's going to be cold and start getting wood. Three weeks later the new chief seconds guesses himself and not wanting to make a mistake calls the National Weather Service again and asks again "Will it be a cold winter ?" .  They reply this time yes for sure ! The chief calls a new meeting and informs the tribe its going to be a worse winter and get more firewood .The tribe grumbles ,pisses and moans but does it .Three weeks later the chief rethinks it and decided it would be better to have more firewood than not enough .He was hesitant to go to the tribe because of the last time so he decides to call The National Weather Service .He asks them "Will it be a cold winter ?" The folks replied  absolutly 100% ,for sure its going to be very cold .The chief then asks "How can you be so sure its going to be very cold ?" The service replied "The Indians have been collecting firewood for months now !"


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 6, 2022)

Hey guys.. an gals, you know how "they:  say to harvest before sunrise for better tasting weed?  Well what about 5pm on a cloudy rainy ass day?  Haven't seen the sun yet and I just arrived back home.  Been harvesting since sunrise but had to go some where.  Now,  I'm home and these girls need to come out!.. well,  in!  You think the clouds would be somewhat helpful in that there was no direct sunshine in them? I really don't have any time after today, except next week,  which I took off so I could trim.  Yay! That's my vacation.  Trimming weed for a week straight.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 6, 2022)

Hack 'em. They don't care what time of day it is.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Oct 6, 2022)

I'm like Hippie, they don't care what time is or if it is daylight or dark.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 6, 2022)

Sweet .  Thanks guys.  Still out there cutting. Taking a break now.  Seems like it's taking a lot longer.  Oh yeah..ugh! As I was hanging the last hanger of both kush's...SNAP! The damn twine broke. On the way down it caught the other twine that was holding my Durban poison. That twine snapped,  and all of it came crashing down right on my aghgan that was on a screen on the carpet.  Ho..lee..sheeeit! Got it all hanging again,  this time with some paracord. On with the harvest.  Peace out hippies!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Sweet .  Thanks guys.  Still out there cutting. Taking a break now.  Seems like it's taking a lot longer.  Oh yeah..ugh! As I was hanging the last hanger of both kush's...SNAP! The damn twine broke. On the way down it caught the other twine that was holding my Durban poison. That twine snapped,  and all of it came crashing down right on my aghgan that was on a screen on the carpet.  Ho..lee..sheeeit! Got it all hanging again,  this time with some paracord. On with the harvest.  Peace out hippies!




in a way , that is a good problem to have


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> in a way , that is a good problem to have


Haha, and that's a good way of thinking.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)

^^^^^^^some bad mother truckers there


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 6, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Hey guys.. an gals, you know how "they:  say to harvest before sunrise for better tasting weed?  Well what about 5pm on a cloudy rainy ass day?  Haven't seen the sun yet and I just arrived back home.  Been harvesting since sunrise but had to go some where.  Now,  I'm home and these girls need to come out!.. well,  in!  You think the clouds would be somewhat helpful in that there was no direct sunshine in them? I really don't have any time after today, except next week,  which I took off so I could trim.  Yay! That's my vacation.  Trimming weed for a week straight.


As long as you get them all hacked by 4:20 your weed will taste great


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> in a way , that is a good problem to have


Haha, and that's a good way of thinking.


SubmarineGirl said:


> As long as you get them all hacked by 4:20 your weed will taste great


4:12, and a few to go. Think I see a light.


----------



## giggy (Oct 7, 2022)

morning, and happy fry-day.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


>



Bark you Tony


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 7, 2022)

I love it that never gets old and always brings a smile to ones face Thks Joe


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 7, 2022)

All hail Freya!!


----------



## boo (Oct 7, 2022)

oh helll, all hail Ivan the terrible...


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2022)

Damn it's cold outside!  43F and that is probably as warm as it is gonna get.  I need to go and pull the rest of the maters and throw the rest in the trash but a light rain/mist mix has me sitting looking out the window..  

Nothing going on in the grow and can't go outside......maybe I will hit the bar.....


----------



## Patwi (Oct 7, 2022)

absolutely handsome .. thanks boo


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 7, 2022)

boo said:


> oh helll, all hail Ivan the terrible...View attachment 310410


Hee, hee, hee...............................


----------



## Patwi (Oct 7, 2022)

jus' news .. if wrong

House Subcommittee for Indigenous Peoples Hears from Native American Church Leaders on Protecting Peyote Habitat | Sovereignty





.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 7, 2022)

Back home from a very successful Beer Day. Went way too many beers over the line. Came home on a combo of mono VFR/IFR (had to close one eye 'cause there was way too many vehicles on the road with both eyes open. Just about to light the candle on the rest of the buzz/night.


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2022)

Good for you Hippie.  I got wasted last night...it is your turn.  Hopper would join us but how do you get wasted on Bud light......


----------



## Patwi (Oct 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back home from a very successful Beer Day. Went way too many beers over the line. Came home on a combo of mono VFR/IFR (had to close one eye 'cause there was way too many vehicles on the road with both eyes open. Just about to light the candle on the rest of the buzz/night.





watch this hippie .. before driving

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 7, 2022)

Patwi said:


> watch this hippie .. before driving
> 
> .




yes , please

i lost my older sister and younger brother to drunk drivers…it is no joke


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Good for you Hippie.  I got wasted last night...it is your turn.  Hopper would join us but how do you get wasted on Bud light......


I haven't been drunk in 17yrs. Don't like drunk and never did. Just a good happy buzz 
Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 7, 2022)

boo said:


> oh helll, all hail Ivan the terrible...View attachment 310410


Beyootiful, gorgeous puppy -- love his ears ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.


I found a pic of a big, FLUFFY puppy:


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Good for you Hippie.  I got wasted last night...it is your turn.  Hopper would join us but how do you get wasted on Bud light......


I cannot touch alcohol ever again.  Have not had a drop since early January. TINS

No caffeine, either (*sob*) (*snock*) <-- No coffee!!, tea, soda.  Even decaffeinated tea/coffee has too much caffeine.   So I have Camomille tea inna moanin'.  Made from flowers that look like pregnant Black-Eyed-Susans.

I tried to grow a strain of Waterboo Dung crossed with Leprosy Worm Skat... but it didn't have much kick, and it tended to self-ignite anyway...

Thank goodness for @boo.


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2022)

Good night .


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 8, 2022)

Good morning 

and the evening and morning were the First Day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back home from a very successful Beer Day. Went way too many beers over the line. Came home on a combo of mono VFR/IFR (had to close one eye 'cause there was way too many vehicles on the road with both eyes open. Just about to light the candle on the rest of the buzz/night.


Careful brother!  I was in an accident after drinking and was charged with vehicular assault.  I spent $45K in legal fees, as well as a year in jail and became a felon, losing my carry permit and gun rights.  I also paid my victim $1,000,020 for two broken legs and a concussion. 

I still drink occasionally but haven't had more than two since 1999 and never before driving.

I recently paid another $2000 to get the assault charge expunged so I can legally own guns again, but that was months ago, and the courts are in no hurry to address expungement.

It doesn't matter whose fault the accident is if you have been drinking, as *the assumption by the court is that it was you*.  They also seriously don't like drinking drivers and literally let burglars caught in the act and other nonviolent offenders out of our crowded county jail to make room for me.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2022)

morn


I guess growing up with a grand parent that babysat me and my brother in a bar she owned  allowed me to visualize myself being happy happy happy everyday when I might grow up .. I did buy an overpriced warm and big headed draft beer at the state fair a few days ago .. .. just to be part of the humanity .


saw a boat I thouight pute might like


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 8, 2022)

Patwi said:


> morn
> 
> 
> I guess growing up with a grand parent that babysat me and my brother in a bar she owned  allowed me to visualize myself being happy happy happy everyday when I might grow up .. I did buy an overpriced warm and big headed draft beer at the state fair a few days ago .. .. just to be part of the humanity .
> ...


Heck Yeah
I love it too
Bet it would fly with a 40HP on the back


----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2022)

toys


.






.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 8, 2022)

^^^^^^ yeah , I got bounced out this morning for awhile and thought it was just me

wonder what happened?

what does it mean?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 8, 2022)

Now its a bass boat


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ^^^^^^ yeah , I got bounced out this morning for awhile and thought it was just me
> 
> wonder what happened?
> 
> what does it mean?


Just happened to me for a sec only


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2022)

site maintenance


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2022)

Patwi said:


> morn
> 
> 
> I guess growing up with a grand parent that babysat me and my brother in a bar she owned  allowed me to visualize myself being happy happy happy everyday when I might grow up .. I did buy an overpriced warm and big headed draft beer at the state fair a few days ago .. .. just to be part of the humanity .
> ...


Nice old vintage boat.  That is exactly the same trailer I have.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2022)

Admin shut the site down to piss scare Roster.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Admin shut the site down to piss scare Roster.


Sure she did


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 8, 2022)

You'll miss me , I know it

I guess Im like Covid


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Admin shut the site down to piss scare Roster.


They cut me off in mid sentence. Had to smore alone


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2022)

Wish they would tell us.  Farm used to do the same thing....sent everybody into a panic.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Admin shut the site down to piss scare Roster.


How did your garage sale turn out?  Did you make tons of money and get rid of all your junk? How much did you get for that drawer full of dildos


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ^^^^^^ yeah , I got bounced out this morning for awhile and thought it was just me
> 
> wonder what happened?
> 
> what does it mean?


They were scanning our info big


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How did your garage sale turn out?  Did you make tons of money and get rid of all your junk? How much did you get for that drawer full of dildos


Nothing He could not bring himself to sell them.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Goverment shutdownThey were scanning our info big


Government shutdown in action early


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How did your garage sale turn out?  Did you make tons of money and get rid of all your junk? How much did you get for that drawer full of dildos


Today is our last day. By around 1pm we will be giving shit away. So far we have made about $600.00.
I sent that drawer full of toys to Hippie. I figure if he gets drunk and pulls that shit out his Wife will kick his ass.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How did your garage sale turn out?  Did you make tons of money and get rid of all your junk? How much did you get for that drawer full of dildos


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2022)

Yep,,you definitely fit in with all us crazy fkers


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Today is our last day. By around 1pm we will be giving shit away. So far we have made about $600.00.
> I sent that drawer full of toys to Hippie. I figure if he gets drunk and pulls that shit out his Wife will kick his ass.


Wow 600.00 is good. I’ve never been able to tolerate a second day. Maybe some that came yesterday will come back for a good deal today around 12:00. Have you had any skunk smell comments? Wasent you that had a neighbor notice it? I forgot who that was but thought it was you…


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2022)

I have 48 years worth of junk in my basement.  But I'm to busy for a garage sale....lot of work.  Lot easier to take it to good will or throw it all in a dumpster.  Unfortunately Mrs Pute is a horder....we would argue on what should stay and what should go.  Way to sentimental.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2022)

Starting a canning bidness I think .. not your old charlie of the sea 


.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 8, 2022)

pute said:


> I have 48 years worth of junk in my basement.  But I'm to busy for a garage sale....lot of work.  Lot easier to take it to good will or throw it all in a dumpster.  Unfortunately Mrs Pute is a horder....we would argue on what should stay and what should go.  Way to sentimental.


I’m like you. Since we moved here I realized that the kids don’t want much of our stuff and I like it much better with a non crowded look. We have a pile for good will going all the time. I do offer it to the kids first and sometimes they take stuff from the pile. Cleaned out the toys and games yesterday. Pretty sure those bags will be taken by the grandkids and end up in their good will pile  I use to have garage sales in my younger days but after someone stole something right in front of me I decided it wasn’t worth it. I do love going to yard sales and estate sales tho.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ^^^^^^ yeah , I got bounced out this morning for awhile and thought it was just me
> 
> wonder what happened?
> 
> what does it mean?


me too ! I thought I just had some gas ...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You'll miss me , I know it
> 
> I guess Im like Covid


I would be so miserable with you ,it would be like you never left ...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Today is our last day. By around 1pm we will be giving shit away. So far we have made about $600.00.
> I sent that drawer full of toys to Hippie. I figure if he gets drunk and pulls that shit out his Wife will kick his ass.


"kick his ass!" or maybe worse ...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "kick his ass!" or maybe worse ...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 8, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I cannot touch alcohol ever again.  Have not had a drop since early January. TINS
> 
> No caffeine, either (*sob*) (*snock*) <-- No coffee!!, tea, soda.  Even decaffeinated tea/coffee has too much caffeine.   So I have Camomille tea inna moanin'.  Made from flowers that look like pregnant Black-Eyed-Susans.
> 
> ...


Chamomile tea!? Holy mother,  please tell me you don't sit down to go pee too. Lol


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 8, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Chamomile tea!? Holy mother,  please tell me you don't sit down to go pee too. Lol


Chinese proverb say "Man who sit when he pees probably cleans his own toilet "


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2022)

Afternoon,  did my due diligence in the basement then outside to do clean up duty in what is left of the veggie garden.  It is ready to be tilled under....tomorrow. 

Gotta get cleaned up as my buddy from the grow store will be here at 2.  

Picked about 30 lbs of green maters......ton of beets and carrots and a bunch of herbs.  DONE FOR THE YEAR!!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 8, 2022)

What the media does all the time lying bastardos


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 8, 2022)

Patwi said:


> morn
> 
> 
> I guess growing up with a grand parent that babysat me and my brother in a bar she owned  allowed me to visualize myself being happy happy happy everyday when I might grow up .. I did buy an overpriced warm and big headed draft beer at the state fair a few days ago .. .. just to be part of the humanity .
> ...


I'd take it in heartbeat. Looks like the '57 Chevy of boat land. 


SubmarineGirl said:


> How did your garage sale turn out?  Did you make tons of money and get rid of all your junk? How much did you get for that drawer full of dildos


He'd have gotten more for 'em if he hadn't eaten popcorn a day before the last time he used 'em.....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 8, 2022)

Back to work Laterx


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 8, 2022)

So there *****


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 8, 2022)

Just built this for the third time. Finally got it right. I used bread flour, but I'll bet you could use any kind. Didn't add the garlic either, but next time I'll try it. Ooey gooey. Good stuff!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just built this for the third time. Finally got it right. I used bread flour, but I'll bet you could use any kind. Didn't add the garlic either, but next time I'll try it. Ooey gooey. Good stuff!



My head said it looks delicious my ass said" How big DO you want me ?"


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2022)

Fking stoners.
Well the garage sale is over. It was actually funny as hell today because about 3pm we actually put out a sign that said free. Never seen so many smiling faces.
Ended up making a little over $800.00.
Now I'm going to drink cold beer and smoke weed.
And yes Sub that was me. I cut my girls down 3 days early because my neighbor said he smelled a skunk.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 8, 2022)

800.00 was well worth the trouble. You got a skunk proof area for those stinky girls to dry in?

funny, my momma has told me she smelled a skunk in my backyard standing right beside the Josie plant. I told her that the smell was coming from “that” plant. She said why on earth would you want to smoke something like that?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> 800.00 was well worth the trouble. You got a skunk proof area for those stinky girls to dry in?
> 
> funny, my momma has told me she smelled a skunk in my backyard standing right beside the Josie plant. I told her that the smell was coming from “that” plant. She said why on earth would you want to smoke something like that?


She said why on earth would you want to smoke something like that? Pretty much everyone on my group and all their friends like it  Ma


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 310515


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just built this for the third time. Finally got it right. I used bread flour, but I'll bet you could use any kind. Didn't add the garlic either, but next time I'll try it. Ooey gooey. Good stuff!



I knew you would make a good wife


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 8, 2022)

Hey, men can cook too, ya chauvinist prick! My girls love my cooking.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hey, men can cook too, ya chauvinist prick! My girls love my cooking.


Lets see the real one you made LOL


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 8, 2022)

night folks


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 8, 2022)

Don't think I'm far behind ya's. This place looks to have gone to bed early for a Saturday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 9, 2022)

Morning


----------



## giggy (Oct 9, 2022)

morning, worked with the grandson yesterday. boy bout killed me. i remember years ago my father inlaw telling my wife them same words about me. we were mending the fence in the hills and hollars and him trying to keep up with me. i guess it's my turn.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 9, 2022)

good morning….deja vu ..Misfits and Old Farts Threads need to be merged in my opinion

have some coffee ya bastiages and mother truckers!


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning….deja vu ..Misfits and Old Farts Threads need to be merged in my opinion
> 
> have some coffee ya bastiages and mother truckers!
> 
> ...


Double your pleasure double your fun....two threads are better than one.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Double your pleasure double your fun....two threads are better than one.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 310559


wars were fought over a ass that perfect


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> wars were fought over a ass that perfect


Snicker Bars are delicious too


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Snicker Bars are delicious too


all I saw was delicious .....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 9, 2022)

just couldnt help it sorry...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 9, 2022)

“All I'm writing is just what I feel, that's all. I just keep it almost naked. And probably the words are so bland.”

― Jimi Hendrix
.

Jeune femme au narguilé. Tirage argentique d'époque "Young woman with Hookah, vintage silver print" - Lehnert & Landrock - 1920


..







.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 9, 2022)

Patwi said:


> View attachment 310624




that joke wasn’t baaaaaaad at all


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 9, 2022)

No, it was a baaaaaad joke


----------



## Patwi (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2022)

Alright time for yall to get moving, after all it is a monday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 10, 2022)

Took a whole week off of work just to trim my babies.  Sounds a bit crazy.. but the way I see it, shit,   I'm getting paid to trim my weed.  Double the pleasure!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 310653





 Good morning.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 310660


Yes the coffee and the weed me and GW have been passing for 20 minutes. Good stuff GW


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 310657
> Good morning. View attachment 310658





SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes the coffee and the weed me and GW have been passing for 20 minutes. Good stuff GW


Thanks sister woman!  We deserve the very best!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 310660


That was a hell of a movie


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2022)

good morning….aaarrrrggg

had sever leg cramps last night

any ideas why?…….my guess is I am lacking some minerals , like potassium?

I already take plenty of calcium and magnesium


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning….aaarrrrggg
> 
> had sever leg cramps last night
> 
> ...


have your prostate checked, may not help but it will take your mind off of cramps .....


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning….aaarrrrggg
> 
> had sever leg cramps last night
> 
> ...


I eat bananas every night before i go to bed that helps with that and my heart. They are full of good potassium. And here is another great product made by the Amish.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning….aaarrrrggg
> 
> had sever leg cramps last night
> 
> ...


More calmag. . @CrashMagnet says to eat a spoon of yellow mustard and it stops immediately. I had that happen a few weeks ago worse than ever. Do you eat bananas? I try to eat bananas too don’t know if it helps but that leg cramp thing when you wake up is no joke. I’m sure you have been using your legs more lately doing all that harvesting. They are probably just letting you know about it…


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)

Bananas are great for Potassium and the product made by the Amish works very quickly too.


----------



## Mutlley (Oct 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning….aaarrrrggg
> 
> had sever leg cramps last night
> 
> ...


maybe need some salt


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2022)

thanks ya all for the suggestions

I do eat bananas 3-4 times a week

these cramps hit me in different places this time , the cramps are usually in the back of my thighs but this time they hit my front muscles just above the knee

when they hit the back of the legs I can usually stretch out the leg and get some instant relief

 but no matter how I stretched I got no relief and broke out in a cold sweat from the pain….took about 15 minutes to get my mind right

i drank a little baking soda and water and went back to bed..so did Swede cause my weak arse yelled a lot and it woke her up lol

back to chopping and trimming , goal is to harvest a couple plants a day so I better shake a leg and get after it

ill be back at break time


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning….aaarrrrggg
> 
> had sever leg cramps last night
> 
> ...


I recently started getting nocturnal cramps in my calf and I know for sure my potassium and other electrolytes are OK, because I just had a blood test.  

My best suggestion is to not curl your toes during orgasm.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I recently started getting nocturnal cramps in my calf and I know for sure my potassium and other electrolytes are OK, because I just had a blood test.
> 
> My best suggestion is to not curl your toes during orgasm.




hahahahhahhaa!

yeah Buddy , those leg cramps can be a real buzz kill when they happen during a session of debauchery and love making

i surmise that you have been there done that


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hahahahhahhaa!
> 
> yeah Buddy , those leg cramps can be a real buzz kill when they happen during a session of debauchery and love making
> 
> i surmise that you have been there done that


Ummmm, a few times.  A distraction for sure.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning….aaarrrrggg
> 
> had sever leg cramps last night
> 
> ...


Well, when one severs one's leg... I can lay odds it will cramp pretty severely.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2022)

I get cramps in both my hands and my legs. Take potassium supplements and eat bananas as well.  

Relatively pleasant walk today. Little chilly in the mornings nowadays. May have to start walking later.

Girls are hungry today. Feeding them now.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Well, when one severs one's leg... I can lay odds it will cramp pretty severely.



perhaps phantom leg pain


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2022)

How much more Trimming have you got to go Big. Seems like you been at it for a month of Sundays now. Must have had a pretty good harvest this year.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2022)

pute said:


> How much more Trimming have you got to go Big. Seems like you been at it for a month of Sundays now. Must have had a pretty good harvest this year.




actually we just took the first few plants down last week


two more weeks if we do a plant a day

15-30 units

i ain’t never running out again , as much as I like your herb


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2022)

Did you use an adequate supply of cal/mag?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Did you use an adequate supply of cal/mag?




what do you think?


















this is how much we have left…..two more weeks ya know

wanna come over and help?


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2022)

Meh.......looks good my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2022)

Such control


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning….aaarrrrggg
> 
> had sever leg cramps last night
> 
> ...


Are you getting enough salts ,


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Such control


GOOD GOD MAN


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 10, 2022)

All them Lesbians lusting over her. Balsamy


----------



## kevinn (Oct 10, 2022)

The problem is my 9 & 12 year old granddaughters are looking at this and thinking it is normal.  And the father & mother are stupid enough to let them.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this is how much we have left…..two more weeks ya know
> 
> wanna come over and help?


How much do I have to pay you?


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 11, 2022)

Unca's *"Balls Of Steel"* yearly award --





Note this dude's _instant_ visceral action.  He is one of the six in one hundred.   His dogs run, his wife is behind him, and he charges the bear and _b.itch-slaps it_ while growling loudly.
https://redstatenation.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/10/man-slaps-a-bear1.mp4


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Unca's *"Balls Of Steel"* yearly award --
> View attachment 310710
> 
> 
> ...


 Dad used to talk about whiskey good enough to make someone slap-de-bear, leaving me wondering what this lad has been drinking..............


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 11, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 11, 2022)

Good morning everyone


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Unca's *"Balls Of Steel"* yearly award --
> View attachment 310710
> 
> 
> ...


Grande culones...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 11, 2022)

morning folks ! He was great..


----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Looks Like a good day around here.  Will walk when the sun makes an appearance and warms things up a bit.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 11, 2022)

Hicksville, NY|Featured Event​The Original Psychic Fair​*MINDY SACCOLITI*, Neighbor
*OCT16*
Event Details​Sun, Oct 16, 2022 at 11:00 AM
Add to calendar
Comfort Inn Syosset-Long Island, 24 Oak Dr, Syosset, NY, 11791
Its this weekend and Im not going .They should know that already I think....


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 11, 2022)

Now I know why they call it "trim jail"


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2022)

I see you're on hippie how'd it go?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 11, 2022)

Sweet and easy. Love the sound those machines make. Gave me two CDs of the scans and told me to keep 'em together. I said they'd both better be rock & roll, 'cause I hate country. You could audibly hear her jaw drop, even behind the mask. Find out the results in a couple of days. I'll bet my life it's clear and good. (snicker, snicker...)  

They already proved my wife wrong. I do have a brain.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 11, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Unca's *"Balls Of Steel"* yearly award --
> View attachment 310710
> 
> 
> ...


If that wasn't a young bear, the two dogs would have been Scoobie snacks, and the dude would have been the main course, with the wife for dessert.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If that wasn't a young bear, the two dogs would have been Scoobie snacks, and the dude would have been the main course, with the wife for dessert.


maybe it was the Danny Devito variation of bears


----------



## Patwi (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2022)

Got my walk in just in time.  Wind is going crazy outside.  Not much going on in the grow and most everything outside is in bed for the winter.  Sprinkler system is getting blown out tomorrow and trees trimmed on Thursday. 

Damn what to do.....I know what you are thinking....that will only take 5 minutes....then what.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 11, 2022)

Cleaning out my flowerbeds today. Managed to get a pile of free pine straw from the street without getting yelled at to cover them up for the winter. Taking a break before I go out again. Nice day tho to do it…


----------



## Tweela (Oct 11, 2022)

So, this is where the old farts hang out. Washington is nice for the most part. Except they don't allow Everclear so making decent tinctures might be challenging.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 11, 2022)

Challenging is a better word than impossible.  Here is a way around that.



			10.19 190 Proof Ethanol from scratch
		




			15.8.1 Refluxing columns for producing 190 proof Ethanol


----------



## Tweela (Oct 11, 2022)

That is freaking Brilliant! To put it mildly. If I had the space and the resources to do that I most certainly would.


----------



## pute (Oct 11, 2022)

Done deal.  Happy, stoned with a side of vodka.  Ready for a hash nitecap.


----------



## giggy (Oct 12, 2022)

Morning everybody, get your head out of bed, we got a hump day to deal with.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If that wasn't a young bear, the two dogs would have been Scoobie snacks, and the dude would have been the main course, with the wife for dessert.


Yabbut, that's not the point.  

Ask yourself if that would have been _your_ reaction while standing there in flip-flops.

That six-in-a-hundred number I mentioned ain't mine.  It's data; six will instantly charge a threat, the other ninety-four will break down into groups whose individuals will strongly defend, defend, freeze, or finally, run.

That guy has the "John Wick" mindset.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2022)

Good morning 

it’s off to the Senior Center for biscuits and gravy and then guess what else I will be doing today and the next 2 weeks?

if you said smoking pot well then you are a Winner!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> it’s off to the Senior Center for biscuits and gravy and then guess what else I will be doing today and the next 2 weeks?
> 
> if you said smoking pot well then you are a Winner!


Man My hand feels for you Big
I have 6 good size to start soon and I am still procrastinating doing them.
1 more week til amber ................
They slowed way down drinking and are transpiring in the cold morning now
I have to shake them every morning .


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

Crap where are my manors
Good Morning all
My everyone have a pleasant and lovely day


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> it’s off to the Senior Center for biscuits and gravy and then guess what else I will be doing today and the next 2 weeks?
> 
> if you said smoking pot well then you are a Winner!


It takes a lot of smoke breaks to get thru that haul of yours I’m sure. My hands ache for you so hopefully your hands are in better shape than mine


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Crap where are my manors
> Good Morning all
> My everyone have a pleasant and lovely day


Me too manners must have left the room. Good morning everyone.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Me too manners must have left the room. Good morning everyone.


Oh shut up
LOL
Hope ya have a good day dear

EDIT
This was an Obvious Joke in case anyone reads it wrong Sub Gal knew it


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

Any word on NESS yet Hope she is OK


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 12, 2022)

Haven’t heard from Ness nor boo, I miss them…


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2022)

we are averaging 2 plants a day….anywhere from 2-4 lbs….lots of joints smoked to help our joints

but yeah , this always turns into an endurance test

looks like we have another 10 days of good weather so we really lucked,out this year

in the 70’s all week with a few 60’s

low humidity , 15-30% so there is no morning dew , no plants to shake 

it’s so dry that it only takes 3 days before they are de-boned and put in totes to finish drying and then into turkey bags for the short cure and tehn into the freezer


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

I hope Lil Ivan is doing OK


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we are averaging 2 plants a day….anywhere from 2-4 lbs….lots of joints smoked to help our joints
> 
> but yeah , this always turns into an endurance test
> 
> ...


Do you have help or just the struggles of two lovely people happily trimming while stoned on Good Weed?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

Got laid last night . Im in a good mood


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I hope Lil Ivan is doing OK


Me too and boo…


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Do you have help or just the struggles of two lovely people happily trimming while stoned on Good Weed?




just me and my Sweetheart

she loves cannabis more than me and I feel the same about her so that makes us real compatible 

as a teenager and she can still wear the same pair of bell bottoms


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

The dog is a bit upset


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The dog is a bit upset



I love that one. Never gets old


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

I use to raise Dogs so I know that special bond


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we are averaging 2 plants a day….anywhere from 2-4 lbs….lots of joints smoked to help our joints


 Gawd.  I have not seen a total of "2-4 lbs" of weed in my entire lifetime.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Yabbut, that's not the point.
> 
> Ask yourself if that would have been _your_ reaction while standing there in flip-flops.
> 
> ...


Well, running isn't really a sound option. It'll trigger the predator vs. prey mode in the bear. If I'm going to die, I'm going down fighting, not rolled into a ball and whimpering. He might get dinner, but I'm gonna get a little snack if'n I can. It would give the dogs and wife a chance to get away, too. Problem is, the Old Hen would be right there next to me giving her best. Situational awareness in bear country would short circuit the whole problem.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)

Is this Political? I started to put it on the Island just to see where it went.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Is this Political? I started to put it on the Island just to see where it went.
> 
> View attachment 310873


Nope Just TRUTH


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)

Yeah i probably should have put it in the Misfits thread.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 12, 2022)

most misfits are just old farts in disguise


Instead of monies they just send their uneducated to be slave labour ... same as money me thinks



.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 12, 2022)

Patwi said:


> most misfits are just old farts in disguise
> 
> 
> Instead of monies they just send their uneducated to be slave labour ... same as money me thinks
> ...


wait a minute I resemble that remark .....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 12, 2022)

good night kids


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 12, 2022)

Good night


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2022)

good night


----------



## giggy (Oct 13, 2022)

WAKE UP don't just lay there, you got a whole new day ahead of you. Hope everybody has a good one.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

Good morning GW and everyone else. Been working to hard lately. Gonna find some fun today well, no yard work anyway  Have a great day


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)

giggy said:


> WAKE UP don't just lay there, you got a whole new day ahead of you. Hope everybody has a good one.


5 minutes more pleeze just 5 minutes.....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW and everyone else. Been working to hard lately. Gonna find some fun today well, no yard work anyway  Have a great day


Curious ...Will any dancing and smoking of marijuana be involved ..... ?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)

Browser history


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Curious ...Will any dancing and smoking of marijuana be involved ..... ?


I’m sure there will be smoking of marijuana involved (just fired one up to start the day…) and kitchen dancing when the music kicks in.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 310904
> 
> Browser history


That reminds me…


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m sure there will be smoking of marijuana involved (just fired one up to start the day…) and kitchen dancing when the music kicks in.


What a saucy lady you are!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

Where there is music, there is dancing


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Where there is music, there is dancing


For me there is always music...


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

good morning 

I can’t sing
i can’t dance


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> I can’t sing
> i can’t dance


if you are handsome and have hair your good to go !
(I got screwed...!)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> I can’t sing
> i can’t dance


I’m sure that’s not true big…


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m sure that’s not true big…


such a flirt Subie !!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> For me there is always music...


Well if there is no dancing perhaps the music is wrong for the dance party.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> such a flirt Subie !!!




don’t ya just love Subbie…….I bet she was a a lot of fun on a submarine


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t ya just love Subbie…….I bet she was a a lot of fun on a submarine


I do and I hear she has a thing for electricians .....


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

drops a dime in the Jukebox


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I do and I hear she has a thing for electricians .....




brings new meaning to the phrase Let’s spark one up eh


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well if there is no dancing perhaps the music is wrong for the dance party.


music is used for many things mon petit...


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> if you are handsome and have hair your good to go !
> (I got screwed...!)




one out of two ain’t bad


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> music is used for many things mon petit...




that’s French ain’t it , mon petit?


can you say cut the grass in French?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that’s French ain’t it , mon petit?
> 
> 
> can you say cut the grass in French?


 Oui couper Iherbe ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Oui couper Iherbe ?



nope

mow de lawn


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Oui couper Iherbe ?


do you know how to say rabbit in french ?
Bun aye


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t ya just love Subbie…….I bet she was a a lot of fun on a submarine


Singing in a torpedo tube presents great acoustics big.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Singing in a torpedo tube presents great acoustics big.





you Navy people got all the fun jobs

i did seven years in the Air Force , I do not recall anyone singing when we were flying


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> do you know how to say rabbit in french ?
> Bun aye




nope

but I once knew a French girl and she taught me how to kiss


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> drops a dime in the Jukebox



Are you singing along big? Maybe if even in your mind you are singing and dancing like Fred Astaire


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you Navy people got all the fun jobs
> 
> i did seven years in the Air Force , I do not recall anyone singing when we were flying


I can’t say that they liked my singing tho…


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Are you singing along big? Maybe if even in your mind you are singing and dancing like Fred Astaire




Maybe Fred Flintstone

I dance more like Elaine Benes


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I can’t say that they liked my singing tho…



my method of singing is by letter

i open my mouth and letter fly


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

if I could dance , this would be my style , I cannot get enough of the shuffle


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

Me too but it’s still dancing so it don’t matter even if they laugh think of the entertainment you are providing


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

I never liked dancing (from what I can remember) they tell me I was a very good at the Lambada


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

Morning peace and tranquility will rule today.  Sun is gonna shine but the birds have gone south.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW and everyone else. Been working to hard lately. Gonna find some fun today well, no yard work anyway  Have a great day


Good morning sister woman!


bigsur51 said:


> nope
> 
> but I once knew a French girl and she taught me how to kiss


Did she also teach you where?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning sister woman!
> 
> Did she also teach you where?


He does the Move Of course


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning sister woman!
> 
> Did she also teach you where?





well I never!…..I  never kiss and tell


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning peace and tranquility will rule today.  Sun is gonna shine but the birds have gone south.




speaking of birds , we saw the first Sand Hill cranes going south yesterday…I love their chirping  , that is how I spotted them , heard them singing


----------



## pute (Oct 13, 2022)

Only birsd left here are the small ones.  Oh forgot about the hawks.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Only birsd left here are the small ones.




I heard there were a few birdies down on Colfax


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

Doing the Alphabet slowly 1st in lower case then move on to the upper case letters
Drives em wild


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

1 for Hopper


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 13, 2022)

Got an idea for my car this Halloween --


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 13, 2022)

Speakin' of singing, we marched to "Erika" <-- That's a mountain flower, and a girl's name.

"Don't you dare forget your little bride. 
Back at home, a maiden weeps for you
and she's called Erika."


----------



## boo (Oct 13, 2022)

good morning fellow degenerates, got my fix of puppy love and a little puppy bites here and there...Ivan is a handful, little bugger gets into everything...crops are looking 5 star this run...new digs makes it all worthwhile...big, I heard how you shake that thang on colfax...


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

oh baby!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

Good morning boo. I’ve missed your reports on Ivan. I went to the dermatologist yesterday for a skin check and had to explain all the damage on my arms and hands. My Maryjane is finally getting her big girl teeth thank goodness. They are not as needle sharp. Good to see your post


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

Morning brothers and Sisters. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning brothers and Sisters. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## giggy (Oct 13, 2022)

Still no ness. If I had her address I think a trip next door would be in order. Hope she is good.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

giggy said:


> Still no ness. If I had her address I think a trip next door would be in order. Hope she is good.


Has anyone ever exchange mail with her ?
I wonder if an old fashion letter could be sent


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning boo. I’ve missed your reports on Ivan. I went to the dermatologist yesterday for a skin check and had to explain all the damage on my arms and hands. My Maryjane is finally getting her big girl teeth thank goodness. They are not as needle sharp. Good to see your post


My arms have always ended up hamburger raising pups.  I've come to believe it is part of the price of a fully socialized pup and wear heavy sleeves.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My arms have always ended up hamburger raising pups.  I've come to believe it is part of the price of a fully socialized pup and wear heavy sleeves.


Over the years of breeding Pups and having large litters my arms were so scarred and chewed on they use to get puffy with a slight infection. I never realized what it was until years later when we no longer breed.
But I do so love puppy breath


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

I sent Ness an email. Hopefully, she will respond.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I sent Ness an email. Hopefully, she will respond.


PM


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

No an email.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No an email.


LOL I sent you a PM


----------



## giggy (Oct 13, 2022)

I have been sending pm's, but one person I know may have mailed her some beans at one time. Hopper she shared the same message to both of us, but I didn't get the email. If she comes back I will.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2022)

Yeah she sent me an email to the Weedhopper address i gave everyone.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 13, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Speakin' of singing, we marched to "Erika" <-- That's a mountain flower, and a girl's name.
> 
> "Don't you dare forget your little bride.
> Back at home, a maiden weeps for you
> and she's called Erika."






Dresden happened because someone's feelings got hurt and they would have lost their battle of briton if the USA had not pulled its cape back ...  civilians died on both sides


https://bannedbooks.library.cmu.edu/kurt-vonnegut-slaughterhouse-five/


Vudu - Watch Movies



.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

@boo ……….. need one of these for road trips Bro


----------



## boo (Oct 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> @boo ……….. need one of these for road trips Bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I certainly wouldn't see another along my journies...I fear road trips are somewhat a thing of the past, I'm deeply rooted at home and am enjoying the groove I've formed...Ivan is whacko but no blood yet...he gives Dutch holy helll in the morning, he's just elated to be part of the pack...I'm elated to have him...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Has anyone ever exchange mail with her ?
> I wonder if an old fashion letter could be sent


I’m sure she would like that. If someone does have her addy, I’d like to sign the letter and add some words…


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> For me there is always music...


And voices. Always voices.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And voices. Always voices.


What do they say?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What do they say?


Nothing I'd want to repeat in court, for sure!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And voices. Always voices.



You too


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)

hey , is this woman a secret member here?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> 1 for Hopper
> View attachment 310923


mine eyes have seen the glory....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> oh baby!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 310931


you are a handsome bastard !


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 310951


ha ha outstanding !


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 14, 2022)

Morning and happy fry-day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> @boo ……….. need one of these for road trips Bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is slap groovy!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 310988





Good Morning GW


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 14, 2022)

Wow.  11.45 last night -- continuous explosions going off at FBI HQ in Washington, DC  

Turns out FBI says it was steam coming from a valve.  YIKES -- I would not want to have the job of fixing it.


A better shot of it happening:


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

Never heard of this before, wonder if the twin towers were wired for this also?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 310991
> Good Morning GW View attachment 310992


Good morning sister woman!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

Morning all


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

Where all the teal women at


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 14, 2022)

Good morning 

happy fried day

guess what I am doing today?

later


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

Just hanging out


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Where all the teal women at




you mean the sock puppets?


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2022)

Morning.  Head is a bit fogy today.  Need coffee.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Never heard of this before, wonder if the twin towers were wired for this also?



Bldg 7

The Towers were a separate, supportive cover operation -- done with planes full of innocent Americans just as you saw -- to the otherwise instantly obvious-to-everybody demolition of the CIA structure.

TYPING WITH A BUSTED MIDDLE FINGER IS TOUGH IF YOU ARE A T0UCH TYPIST.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Where all the teal women at







Will she do?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

OH MY EYES


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 311005
> 
> 
> Will she do?





at least she is a real person and not a sock puppet , I can live with that kind of evil


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OH MY EYES


Im sorry ,that was not nice and that was too early to see.Please find in your heart to forgive me ....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> at least she is a real person and not a sock puppet , I can live with that kind of evil


Living with evil is one thing living with that face is another .....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 311005
> 
> 
> Will she do?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 311009


SEE! JUST A LITTLE BIT OF YOUR HANDIWORK AND YOU MADE HER BETTER LOOKING ! YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN A PLASTIC SURGEON....


----------



## boo (Oct 14, 2022)

good morning peoples, got my Ivan and Dutch fix, now it's time to get into my groove...must be the weather, I'm feelin a odd vibe here...who's that man behind the mirror...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)

boo said:


> good morning peoples, got my Ivan and Dutch fix, now it's time to get into my groove...must be the weather, I'm feelin a odd vibe here...who's that man behind the mirror...


Morning Brother .its you ,you just need to shave ....


----------



## boo (Oct 14, 2022)

shaving is for folks that work for a living...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 14, 2022)

boo said:


> shaving is for folks that work for a living...


Maybe you got puppy lick in your eye 
good morning brother boo


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)

boo said:


> shaving is for folks that work for a living...


shaving is for folks who want to rub their face against something soft and feminine,so on that note in this time I dont shave much .....


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm feelin a odd vibe here...





.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)

Patwi said:


> .



break all of their hands with a 4lb sledge and smash a knee cap properly so it never happens again


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> break all of their hands with a 4lb sledge and smash a knee cap properly so it never happens again


Should at least just pull their hands off the wall


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> shaving is for folks who want to rub their face against something soft and feminine,so on that note in this time I dont shave much .....


I dunno... Herself likes to stroke my beard, saying,"beardie, beardie".  And you can easily get a foamy face inna shower with just a bit of shampoo.

When I don' have a beard and I missed a day or so shaving, she would use my face to sand a finish on small pieces of wood.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Should at least just pull their hands off the wall


No.  Leave them there.  ADD glue.  Let them die in place.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> No.  Leave them there.  ADD glue.  Let them die in place.


good idea ! i dont live near so i give 2 chits for the smell


----------



## boo (Oct 14, 2022)

I would cover their bodies and honey and then released 1 million fire ants. Just walk away and close the doors and in the morning there will be no drama


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)

boo said:


> I would cover their bodies and honey and then released 1 million fire ants. Just walk away and close the doors and in the morning there will be no drama


should be enough ants ...


----------



## giggy (Oct 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 311005
> 
> 
> Will she do?


Nothing like needing eye bleach.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)

giggy said:


> Nothing like needing eye bleach.


IF A INFECTED FESTERING CYST HAD A FACE THIS WOULD BE IT....


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> shaving is for folks who want to rub their face against something soft and feminine,so on that note in this time I dont shave much .....


Wrong. That's why they nicknamed a long beard a "womb broom".
Flavor saver works, too.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2022)

.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

Am I in the right thread


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

I like the use of Honey and fire ants
I would give them Honey enemas and then release them ants


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 14, 2022)

Patwi, you posted all of that in the wrong place.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2022)

ok .. I'm losing my hearing so didn't see it


----------



## boo (Oct 14, 2022)

old goat needs a hearing aid...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I like the use of Honey and fire ants
> I would give them Honey enemas and then release them ants


Great idea but I would suggest inserting a big straw up their asses after to give the ants unobstructed passage ..


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Great idea but I would suggest inserting a big straw up their asses after to give the ants unobstructed passage ..


Would not they eat their way inside


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

Cut Bamboo down right at the ground on a sharp angle and tie them down over it
and water the Bamboo


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Would not they eat their way inside


me thinks thats our intent


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> me thinks thats our intent


I meant without using a straw


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 14, 2022)

You guys are mean. Remind me not to piss ya's off.

Then again, the ant thing sounds fun.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You guys are mean. Remind me not to piss ya's off.
> 
> Then again, the ant thing sounds fun.


Consider beating them with a dead rabbit first.


----------



## boo (Oct 14, 2022)

I believe I'm gonna go outside before I get myself into trouble...I may pop some beans if I don't get too stoned...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2022)

You will just get in trouble outside.


----------



## boo (Oct 14, 2022)

yeah, you're right...I shot the helll out of a tire on my tractor...
Ivan is getting big, he's minding my commands and is learning every day...he's a good fit here but a bit psychotic at times...he hurls himself on dutch and pays the price...he love his meals and night time treats...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 14, 2022)

boo said:


> yeah, you're right...I shot the helll out of a tire on my tractor...
> Ivan is getting big, he's minding my commands and is learning every day...he's a good fit here but a bit psychotic at times...he hurls himself on dutch and pays the price...he love his meals and night time treats...View attachment 311046


Eating lying down like his dad…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 14, 2022)

boo said:


> I believe I'm gonna go outside before I get myself into trouble...I may pop some beans if I don't get too stoned...


Damn good idea.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)

boo said:


> yeah, you're right...I shot the helll out of a tire on my tractor...
> Ivan is getting big, he's minding my commands and is learning every day...he's a good fit here but a bit psychotic at times...he hurls himself on dutch and pays the price...he love his meals and night time treats...View attachment 311046


gettin big!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn good idea.


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2022)

First buzz of the day sure feels good.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 14, 2022)

^^^Yep.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 14, 2022)

puff puff pass


----------



## partyboobs (Oct 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 311051


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 14, 2022)

I'd be worried ya had cooties!


----------



## boo (Oct 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Damn good idea.


I got stoned and spent the day defoliating...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 14, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> View attachment 311053


outstanding !


----------



## boo (Oct 14, 2022)

McFly...


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 14, 2022)

boo said:


> McFly...
> View attachment 311062



good to see she is still around

wasnt it cornbread Ricky who came out with that?

is it clone only or are seeds available?


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 15, 2022)

boo said:


> yeah, you're right...I shot the helll out of a tire on my tractor...
> Ivan is getting big, he's minding my commands and is learning every day...he's a good fit here but a bit psychotic at times...he hurls himself on dutch and pays the price...he love his meals and night time treats...View attachment 311046


He looks about a third bigger than the pic of him laying in the ivy-lookin' stuff.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 15, 2022)

Dunno if I posted this, but even if I did, it is worf it again:


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

Morning everyone
I wanted to wish everyone a lovely healthy day


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

Back at ya my friend.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 15, 2022)

Good morning everyone. Thanks roster. I hope your day is amazing and healthy too


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 15, 2022)

Good morning 

here is to a better day


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> here is to a better day


I hope so


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

The site is running very smoothly and everyone is having fun and getting along great.
Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## stain (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 15, 2022)

hey Stain…..


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

stain said:


> View attachment 311082


Chainsaw started up next day too
I believe it was wood dust that got into the gastank and up into the diagram of the carbs fuel pump 
Opened it up remove the diaphragm and there it was not much but enough to block the needle value form operation.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

Chopped up a few old tires


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 15, 2022)

morning everybody. hopper that's cause i haven't been stirring the pot, been to busy and stoned.


WeedHopper said:


> The site is running very smoothly and everyone is having fun and getting along great.
> Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 15, 2022)

Oops


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

Damm IT!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 15, 2022)

I know right?


----------



## stain (Oct 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Chainsaw started up next day too
> I believe it was wood dust that got into the gastank and up into the diagram of the carbs fuel pump
> Opened it up remove the diaphragm and there it was not much but enough to block the needle value form operation.


So, you found the on switch.......BWAHAHAHA

Amazing how small piece of crap stops it from starting.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

stain said:


> So, you found the on switch.......BWAHAHAHA
> 
> Amazing how small piece of crap stops it from starting.
> 
> View attachment 311091


Also found being older the left arm can not just pull the cord as hard as I use too.
Now I wait for the jokes LOL


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2022)

I'm guessing you sharpen your on chains Ros if you're doin tires ..

.




.


----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2022)

done getting molested by my house monkey this morning, Ivan is full of energy...gonna drop the top and head into town for a few supplies...florida is coming  into the fall season, lower humidity and temps...what's not to love...garden is just slaying it now...got 8 girls in flower, most ready towards the end of the month...this is putang X emerald bay purps...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

He ain't no monkey,,just a little bitty puppy.


----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2022)

no, he's a damn house monkey...look at the little bugger...he's damn near double his size from a month ago...this pics is a month or so old...ferocious bark and he's got serious balls...


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2022)

Food and love do a lot.


----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2022)

he has a great appetite for both...he's very lovable and is crazy playful...dutch keep him in line, sometimes a little harsher than I care for but they need to work it out...they are a good fit...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2022)

Ivan's handsome .. you can tell him I said so


Growing into his ears helps .. lol




.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

boo said:


> he has a great appetite for both...he's very lovable and is crazy playful...dutch keep him in line, sometimes a little harsher than I care for but they need to work it out...they are a good fit...


Has he had any more episodes?


----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2022)

nope, thanks for asking...life is good with the little monkey...he's a love sponge when he's not beating up dutch...it's amazing how fast time flies when you have a puppy in your life...he's brought out the youth in dutch and myself as well...he's good for the soul...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

He must have gotten a hold of something that caused that to happen that day.


----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2022)

agreed, he's been fine ever since...the 1K per visit animal hospital didn't do the white blood cell count correctly and they "smeared" the cells...taking a wild guess is what they did to justify their bill...3 days later all counts were fine...can't express how happy he has made me...dutch, not so much but he's getting used to Ivan...kinda like a pecker gnat to him...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

Awesome brother. That's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2022)

if there is such a thing as our legacy I'd like to be known for having dogs that are better at standing by my side and being loyal that almost any human...Ivan has renewed the fire in me and I am enjoying the heat...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 15, 2022)

boo said:


> done getting molested by my house monkey this morning, Ivan is full of energy...gonna drop the top and head into town for a few supplies...florida is coming  into the fall season, lower humidity and temps...what's not to love...garden is just slaying it now...got 8 girls in flower, most ready towards the end of the month...this is putang X emerald bay purps...View attachment 311092


Jeez.  I saw the movie; don't go to sleep near that plant!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 15, 2022)

boo said:


> he has a great appetite for both...he's very lovable and is crazy playful...dutch keep him in line, sometimes a little harsher than I care for but they need to work it out...they are a good fit...


Ivan cannot have a better mentor than a retired veteran (Dutch).  He knows where the real world begins.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 15, 2022)

Jeez.  I took off my splint to do some more woodpile chain-sawing, and Heaven above dropped a rock warning on my alabaster arse: 

I _actually saw_ the dirty bastage, summona-benchin' *Brown Recluse Spider* drop down onto the knuckle of my busted pingle from a rotted branch overhead.

Curdled my sperm.

These fartbubble bastages give you MRSA <-- You have to get heart injections (I went through this once, and it sucks, big wampum).






I got him flicked away before he was even upright, so I know he din' git me.  You are lookin' at a guy that doesn't take prisoners -- I chain-sawed the sumbitch!


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 15, 2022)

This is just from a little bite that itched for a couple of days (not me):


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeez.  I took off my splint to do some more woodpile chain-sawing, and Heaven above dropped a rock warning on my alabaster arse:
> 
> I _actually saw_ the dirty bastage, summona-benchin' *Brown Recluse Spider* drop down onto the knuckle of my busted pingle from a rotted branch overhead.
> 
> ...




didn’t you just recently get bit on top of your head , putting on a hat or something?


----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2022)

rookies, took a year for the bloating to subside...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> didn’t you just recently get bit on top of your head , putting on a hat or something?


Spider-Man


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

boo said:


> if there is such a thing as our legacy I'd like to be known for having dogs that are better at standing by my side and being loyal that almost any human...Ivan has renewed the fire in me and I am enjoying the heat...


Just be warned !!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2022)

boo said:


> if there is such a thing as our legacy I'd like to be known for having dogs that are better at standing by my side and being loyal that almost any human...Ivan has renewed the fire in me and I am enjoying the heat...


I'm a Dawg brother.


----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2022)

there are few of us out there...


----------



## stain (Oct 15, 2022)

Nice buck on the cam this morning with 2 does. Can all most taste em....


----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2022)

hope all is well stain, it's been a while since we talked...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 15, 2022)

Over and out  night folks


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> didn’t you just recently get bit on top of your head , putting on a hat or something?


Yup.  Seems it prolly was a Black Widow.

What is it with me and fargin evil spiders??  Jeez.  I have videos of me on CNN hand-feeding 5 sharks.  And taking down a coiled rattlesnake with my bare hands and a Swiss Army knife without a problem.  TINS

But a little fargin _bug_???!  It ain't right.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 311142




yeah baby , that will raise a flagpole pronto

freeze coming tonight and we still have crops in the field

gonna be a Chinese fire drill today


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah baby , that will raise a flagpole pronto
> 
> freeze coming tonight and we still have crops in the field
> 
> gonna be a Chinese fire drill today


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 311159



yeah I need a dozer , sometime I feel like plowing it all under

but instead , we will call a few neighbors and tell them if they wanna glean the fields they are more than welcome

it worked last year and we probably gave away 4-8 lbs

when we finish pulling all the big colas today , there will still be another 5 + lbs on the vine which the gleaners will love

ok , moar fecking coffee , moar coffee!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

Lord God man. I'm worn out trimming two plants.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lord God man. I'm worn out trimming two plants.


I trimmed 2 plants yesterday maybe 5-6 ft ones 
And I went to bed with a crinked neck and woke up to it too.
It must have been from the sitting hunched over the trim pan doing my best at getting all the leaves .


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

The rest of these bastards just won't go amber at all
May be cutting them cloudy soon


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

Yep,,my back was killing me. Not to mention the cramps in my hand.


----------



## giggy (Oct 16, 2022)

morning, moving slow. we walked a really good car show, then came home and pulled a 351w/c4 out of a mid 70's pickup. gonna put it down in my grandsons 93 f150 should make for a decent running truck. may try to change it over to 351c 2v heads or step up to the ls chevy heads. in case you don't know that bada$$ ls chevrolet was designed by ford and then they decided to go just over head cam motors only, which didn't last long.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah I need a dozer , sometime I feel like plowing it all under
> 
> but instead , we will call a few neighbors and tell them if they wanna glean the fields they are more than welcome
> 
> ...


I would love to clean the fields at your place big. That would get me ahead on the jar thing


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

Big does not pay one to clean his yard
They pay him.


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

Good morning folks. I gave up trimming my plants years ago and I am a better man for it. I’ve got a handful of friends that are trusted and they’re more than happy to sit with scissors in their hands all day long for a piece of the action. I get the top 2/3 of the plant and they have the bottom. Everybody walks away happy. We’re having another Chamber of Commerce day here in Florida. It just doesn’t get much nicer than this


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2022)

Last night I was sittin' in a tavern ♪
Nippin' gin from a ole Mason jar, ♫
When I spied Big Bulgin' Beulah ♩
Takin' up three stools at the bar...♫

♫ She was mighty impressive as she stood there
Four hunnert pounds, wringin' wet. ♩

♬♪ Now, some people'd call it perspration, *♫*
But I could tell -- by the smell -- it was sweat.  ♫


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning folks. I gave up trimming my plants years ago and I am a better man for it. I’ve got a handful of friends that are trusted and they’re more than happy to sit with scissors in their hands all day long for a piece of the action. I get the top 2/3 of the plant and they have the bottom. Everybody walks away happy. We’re having another Chamber of Commerce day here in Florida. It just doesn’t get much nicer than this


Why do you live so fargin far _*AWAY*_??!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

Now that I took my plane and engines all apart for inspection
I forgot how to reassemble the engines frames


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Now that I took my plane and engines all apart for inspection
> I forgot how to reassemble the engines frames




wait two more weeks


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wait two more weeks


Good idea
I just shut the hanger doors and drove away
Done for today


----------



## Patwi (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

I got a strain called peanut butter...smells and tastes like peter pan creamy...no nuts thanks...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 16, 2022)

a kush heavy plant .. I bet it's good boo 

michiganders know 


.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

Patwi said:


> a kush heavy plant .. I bet it's good boo
> 
> michiganders know
> 
> ...


Was he an Electrician


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I got a strain called peanut butter...smells and tastes like peter pan creamy...no nuts thanks...


Picky people pick Peter Pan


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Picky people pick Peter Pan


you ain't playin with no rookie kid...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> you ain't playin with no rookie kid...


I like peanut butter bourbon. I bet I’d like your peter Pan too


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

I knew a guy who would smear it all over his body before going home at night
His wife was a PB addict


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

Maybe sipping some PB bourbon and toking on a boo PB joint would be better than your man coming home drenched in PB tho…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe sipping some PB bourbon and toking on a boo PB joint would be better than your man coming home drenched in PB tho…


Depends


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Depends


I don’t think it depends…


----------



## Patwi (Oct 16, 2022)

skippy is the choice for those that spread love on for their pups .. oily


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Depends


If you see something that looks like peanut butter in your depends, it ain't peanut butter.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If you see something that looks like peanut butter in your depends, it ain't peanut butter.


Don't laugh when i woke from the long sleep after 6 months I was in a diaper
The 1st thing I did was reach down and scratch myself.
The bastards gave me diaper rash


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

Well I guess patwi has an exception to the coming home all PB’d down. if your wife is a dog I’m sure she would love that


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

Patwi said:


> skippy is the choice for those that spread love on for their pups .. oily


One of the local Flyin' Wheels was fixin' to do a dime in the state pen, so he gave his dog to one of his club brothers. The guy asked him if the dog was peanut butter broke, and he replied, "Yeah, but use the smooth. She'll hurt ya if you use crunchy."


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> One of the local Flyin' Wheels was fixin' to do a dime in the state pen, so he gave his dog to one of his club brothers. The guy asked him if the dog was peanut butter broke, and he replied, "Yeah, but use the smooth. She'll hurt ya if you use crunchy."


Hope you never tried to get it to eat crunchy


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

Nope. They tried to get me to probate for them twice. I get into enough trouble on my own.  Finally told 'em that if I couldn't be a Red & White, I didn't want to be a 1%er.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

Good call brother. Way to much drama and bullshit. Glad I'm retired.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Big does not pay one to clean his yard
> They pay him.
> View attachment 311173


funny AF!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Last night I was sittin' in a tavern ♪
> Nippin' gin from a ole Mason jar, ♫
> When I spied Big Bulgin' Beulah ♩
> Takin' up three stools at the bar...♫
> ...


Wow you could watch tv on a ass that size....


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Wow you could watch tv on a ass that size....


Gave Roster a chubby..... 
Hey, anybody heard from Kindbud? I think he was moving, but I haven't seen him post in a while.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Gave Roster a chubby.....
> Hey, anybody heard from Kindbud? I think he was moving, but I haven't seen him post in a while.


no he and Ness are among the missing


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

He was here on the ninth. Ness hasn't been here for a coon's age.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> He was here on the ninth. Ness hasn't been here for a coon's age.


I hope She is OK I know She has been going thru some things


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

Last time she was here was September 5th. Sweet lady. I miss her.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Last time she was here was September 5th.


I know this group meant a lot to her. I dont think She got another  hobby .I hope She is ok


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

Patwi said:


> a kush heavy plant .. I bet it's good boo
> 
> michiganders know
> 
> ...


Such a infamnia .......


----------



## Witchking (Oct 16, 2022)

So if I just got my AARP letter, does that qualify me as an " Old Fart" how embarrassing..lol


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

Witchking said:


> So if I just got my AARP letter, does that qualify me as an " Old Fart" how embarrassing..lol


no, it's a state of mind not a number...kids...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

Witchking said:


> So if I just got my AARP letter, does that qualify me as an " Old Fart" how embarrassing..lol


funny ,I think see more young people act like old farts than old farts acting like old farts


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

good night kids Im out





couldnt help my self sorry.....


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2022)

Just took a long smoke break and woke up. . I smoke to much.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

Too much is never enough.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Too much is never enough.


More is better, and just too too much, is not quite enough.


----------



## giggy (Oct 17, 2022)

Morning everybody time for the Monday grind.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 17, 2022)

This little honey is flat smoked... Gotta have sound up


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 17, 2022)

Sometimes you just need a longer smoke break these daze


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 17, 2022)

Good morning GW.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 311226
> Good morning GW. View attachment 311227


A lovely morning to you sister woman!  Passing left!


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2022)

Morning all. Had to see aman about a horse.   Back in the saddle again.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Glad to see you Brother


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2022)

Good morning

28 degrees here

Durban Poison x Triangle Kush


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 17, 2022)

Was out chainsawing yet fargin again this AM. A stealth Florida holly (AKA: Brazilian Pepper) was crowding out my fave mango tree.  I left a mess out there with cut-up limbs and branches all over.  I'll think about it tomorrow.

I am gonna be mango-less the year -- both my trees are adult now, and mango trees take a year off every other year when they get fully grown. 

Lazy bastages.  I'll haveta (*choke*) BUY mangoes to make mango cake this year.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning all. Had to see aman about a horse.   Back in the saddle again.


Glad your back


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning all. Had to see aman about a horse.   Back in the saddle again.



did the horse have a name?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 28 degrees here
> 
> ...


Easy to trim


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

One of my Fav


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> did the horse have a name?


Hopper


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Oh if we could all go back in time how great it would be
Like the twilight Zones episode "Kick the Can"
Now wouldn't that be Grand


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Hopper


----------



## boo (Oct 17, 2022)

mornin folks, time to hit the road...enjoy


----------



## stain (Oct 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A lovely morning to you sister woman!  Passing left!View attachment 311228
> View attachment 311229


were and how do I get the puffpuffpass smiles????


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2022)

stain said:


> were and how do I get the puffpuffpass smiles????



no soup for you!


time for wake and bake , roll em if ya gor em

sweet pink grapefruit hooter this morning with Italian coffee…no cookies or pie..


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2022)

I need to get a walk in but waiting for it to warm up a bit.  

Damn I smoke to much.  Running low on Gold Digger..... better take cuts today and get a fresh round started.


----------



## giggy (Oct 17, 2022)

That gold digger is some good stuff.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 17, 2022)

stain said:


> were and how do I get the puffpuffpass smiles????


I get the smiley faces on the computer but not on my phone


----------



## Patwi (Oct 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I guess patwi has an exception to the coming home all PB’d down. if your wife is a dog I’m sure she would love that



well, I guess


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2022)

Walk in the books.  Time to take cuts.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 17, 2022)

"First the man takes the drink, then the drink takes the man." .. an old Irish saying.


.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Patwi said:


> "First the man takes the drink, then the drink takes the man." .. an old Irish saying.
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 311276


Sad and true


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Patwi said:


> "First the man takes the drink, then the drink takes the man." .. an old Irish saying.
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 311276


Thats cool


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 17, 2022)

The Pullet hopped on the big silver bird with three of her friends and is in Salem for a Halloween tour. She'll be out there for six days I think. I hope she has fun. She's already been sending back pics of some of the sites. Oh, to be in my thirties and foot loose and fancy free again. I'd be out there, too.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 17, 2022)

stain said:


> were and how do I get the puffpuffpass smiles????



Right click on it and choose, "save image as."


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 17, 2022)

stain said:


> were and how do I get the puffpuffpass smiles????


I take them from GW every morning and pass them back with the doobie. I don’t know how to save them


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2022)

Jack Frost the bass turd paid us a visit last night

pumpkins and tomatoes did not like it

cannabis plants took it like a man , no problems 

harvesting the rest today along with some gleaners


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Jack Frost the bass turd paid us a visit last night
> 
> pumpkins and tomatoes did not like it
> 
> ...


Sad sight....my flowers survived the night.....not much longer though.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2022)

we harvested the last of the jalapeños and most tomeatoes

after tonights low of 26 we will do a second gleen


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we harvested the last of the jalapeños and most tomeatoes
> 
> after tonights low of 26 we will do a second gleen


I have a few more weeks of them but everyone is getting these for Christmas


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2022)

boy howdy my mouth is watering

temps down to 27 tonight so we made quick work of the garden














got all the flowers in except 3 which are protected in the hoop house m a Ogers Kush , a Triangle Kush , and an ecsd x Ogers  which I will wait one more week

some Chem91 x triangle kush


----------



## Witchking (Oct 17, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

Witchking said:


> .


I agree but its in the wrong thread Brother


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

FInger


----------



## boo (Oct 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have a few more weeks of them but everyone is getting these for Christmas
> View attachment 311302


do you need my address...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2022)

Got my storage area ready for my peppers and lemon bushes. Gonna get cold tomorrow night. Don't want any blossom drop.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2022)

covering up the Lone Ranger Molokai Frost aka Maui wowie 

if I can just get 10 more days I might get a buzz


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> boy howdy my mouth is watering
> 
> temps down to 27 tonight so we made quick work of the garden
> 
> ...


Those tomatoes are beautiful. Can’t believe it’s freezing already


----------



## Patwi (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thats cool


Ros, the sculptor made the Irish saying come to life .. he said














.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 18, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Was out chainsawing yet fargin again this AM. A stealth Florida holly (AKA: Brazilian Pepper) was crowding out my fave mango tree.  I left a mess out there with cut-up limbs and branches all over.  I'll think about it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> OK -- It's 5 AM and I have thought about it.  So I am done for the day with all that shit.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

I'm trying.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

Good morning GW.


----------



## giggy (Oct 18, 2022)

Morning everybody, going to veteran affairs today and the heart doctor. After that getting stoned, maybe even before. Don't really want to go to the doctor high so maybe just a little this morn.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)

Good morning all you Cool Cats

oh what a night

coffee


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

Got my coffee and im at my office. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Ros, the sculptor made the Irish saying come to life .. he said
> 
> 
> View attachment 311316
> ...


The exotic wide mouth azz


----------



## stain (Oct 18, 2022)

test test....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

123   five by five


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

Good morning Stain


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2022)

Morning.  I will be making bubble hash today.  Gonna be nice once it warms up.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Got my coffee and im at my office. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


I sit in a closet myself 
Pretend it is my office


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  I will be making bubble hash today.  Gonna be nice once it warms up.


Morning folks
I have a good supply of trimmings and popcorn
I bought one of those small mini washers and may get a chance to try it out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

My Office.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)

Sweet!



my office


----------



## stain (Oct 18, 2022)

@WeedHopper   A plant in a De caff container...... Sacrilege!


----------



## giggy (Oct 18, 2022)

nice office, wish mine was that clean. i get all shipping in and out, all old records are stored and anything else they need in my office. being that i'm trying to work two places at one time, you can not see the top of my desk.


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2022)

Time to get moving.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

stain said:


> @WeedHopper   A plant in a De caff container...... Sacrilege!
> 
> View attachment 311339


Coco


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2022)

Walk time like it or not.  BB later.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

stain said:


> @WeedHopper   A plant in a De caff container...... Sacrilege!
> 
> View attachment 311339


Yep with a bubbler.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

Got this one too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Got this one too.
> View attachment 311367
> View attachment 311368
> View attachment 311369






i see that hot chica on yer desk


you need an 8x10 of her on the wall Amigo


----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2022)

morning peoples, spent the whole morning with Ivan, Dutch was watching as the little monkey was tearing around the house...once the hit the marble floors it's all over...Ivan slams into either the wall or Dutch...he get's his azz handed to him when he hits the former...good day to do the last mow of the season...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Office.View attachment 311331
> View attachment 311332
> View attachment 311333
> View attachment 311334
> ...


Wow! Never saw weed that looked like that ,,,,,!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i see that hot chica on yer desk
> 
> 
> you need an 8x10 of her on the wall Amigo


Thanks Brother.
Yep,, that be my beautiful Wife back when i met her.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

What brand nutes are you feeding those babies LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Office.View attachment 311331
> View attachment 311332
> View attachment 311333
> View attachment 311334
> ...


I KNEW it! Yer a pencil pushin' office pogie!


bigsur51 said:


> i see that hot chica on yer desk
> 
> 
> you need an 8x10 of her on the wall Amigo


First pic he posted, look on the wall to the right of the computer screen. A gal that pretty deserves more than one pic in a man's office.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

Stop kissing Hops azz LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I KNEW it! Yer a pencil pushin' office pogie!
> 
> First pic he posted, look on the wall to the right of the computer screen. A gal that pretty deserves more than one pic in a man's office.


Thanks, brother. That means a lot to me. That was my Mother. She was a beautiful woman and an awesome Mom.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

Very Pretty Mom


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

As Tony once said to Ezekiel You better not talk about my mother


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

Both pictures your seeing in my office.
My Wife and my Mom.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

They look a lil alike


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> As Tony once said to Ezekiel You better not talk about my mother


Yep. I would kill a mother fker in a heartbeat over either one of them.
My Mom passed in 2016 from Lung Cancer. She was 79.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. I would kill a mother fker in a heartbeat over either one of them.
> My Mom passed in 2016 from Lung Cancer. She was 79.


I remember you telling me that  Sorry Bro


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

Ever since Joe posted that Tony Ezekiel video
I fell in love with it  so darn funny


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2022)

Walk is done and just finished the first pull on my bubble hash. Pretty ladies Hopper.  Sorry about your mother....mine passed in 2006.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

Funny story. When I brought Crissy over to meet my Mom for the 1st time my Granny was living with my Mom. Bare in mind, my Granny was a country woman that had moved to the city with my Mom.
She looks at my soon-to-be Wife and says " Lorene, Is she Mexican?" You could of heard a pen drop. My Mom got all up in her ass. I was laughing my fking ass off and Crissy just kinda looked like a deer in the headlights.
Of course, they both fell in love with her, and every time I mentioned that day to my Granny she would give me that shut the fk up look.


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2022)

Nice looking office Hopper, what I can see of it.  Here is a picture of mine.   Making Bubble in the front with my beautiful desk and potting bench.  I spent thousands on it.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Nice looking office Hopper, what I can see of it.  Here is a picture of mine.   Making Bubble in the front with my beautiful desk and potting bench.  I spent thousands on it.
> View attachment 311383


Where is the flag


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Where is the flag


It is in my man cave on the other side of the wall.....has stars and bars on it.   The other Is Old Glory with a blue stripe supporting those who protect us,


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

pute said:


> It is in my man cave on the other side of the wall.....has stars and bars on it.   The other Is Old Glory with a blue stripe supporting those who protect us,


Thank God
I'll sleep better knowing this


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. I would kill a mother fker in a heartbeat over either one of them.
> My Mom passed in 2016 from Lung Cancer. She was 79.


Fine looking woman. You sure you weren't adopted?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

My Dad did say they found me at a Zoo.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Fine looking woman. You sure you weren't adopted?


I was almost going to ask the same


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

Damnt. Maybe they did find me at the Zoo.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damnt. Maybe they did find me at the Zoo.


Maybe a China Lab


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 18, 2022)

I'll bet they fired the guy that was in charge of the ape exhibit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks Brother.
> Yep,, that be my beautiful Wife back when i met her.




you lucky dawg


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll bet they fired the guy that was in charge of the ape exhibit.


They had a picture he looked like this


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2022)

I applied at our local elementary for a family friendly happy time hour , just like dragsters like to do their story time reading hours at 1st graders classes .. but I need you guys help .. I'm doing a portable stripper pole with real one dollar bills to help educate the kiddos about capitalism positives and maybe, just maybe some might desire to have a professional career in owning stripper bars .

I need input on how to make this a success without moving to larger baptist held communities like Waco, Tx 



Hop, you are blessed brother ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They had a picture he looked like this
> View attachment 311392


Funny fker.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 311325
> Good morning GW. View attachment 311326


Good morning sister woman!


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2022)

Hallo Ween 


.




.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Hallo Ween
> 
> 
> .
> ...


OMG that woman scared me to death as a child. She still scares me.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Tweela (Oct 18, 2022)

Me too. We always watched Wizard of Oz when it came on, but I was usually behind the couch. Odd, my aunt reminded me of her.


----------



## giggy (Oct 18, 2022)

Had a 12:45 appointment with the heart doctor, got out at 3:15. Yes I do have a heart, well at least they say I do. I have afib. With one enlarged chamber. Saying my sleep disorder is causing it, so I got to do the sleep study again. Told em I did it about 15 years ago and failed it then. Wants me to go to the heart doctor that shocks or burns the afib away. I think I'll wait till after the sleep study is over before t let em do anything like that. They did say everything was good except the afib and a tiny spot that could have been a very minor heart attack or from a bad wreck from many many years ago.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2022)

giggy said:


> Had a 12:45 appointment with the heart doctor, got out at 3:15. Yes I do have a heart, well at least they say I do. I have afib. With one enlarged chamber. Saying my sleep disorder is causing it, so I got to do the sleep study again. Told em I did it about 15 years ago and failed it then. Wants me to go to the heart doctor that shocks or burns the afib away. I think I'll wait till after the sleep study is over before t let em do anything like that. They did say everything was good except the afib and a tiny spot that could have been a very minor heart attack or from a bad wreck from many many years ago.


Hope all is well brother ..


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 18, 2022)

couldnt help it sorry.....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Nice looking office Hopper, what I can see of it.  Here is a picture of mine.   Making Bubble in the front with my beautiful desk and potting bench.  I spent thousands on it.
> View attachment 311383


I see you LOL




Always knew you were POP Pute


----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2022)

this bone has been in the mouths of 3 generations of my GSD's...rainman, dutch, and now ivan...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 18, 2022)

boo said:


> this bone has been in the mouths of 3 generations of my GSD's...rainman, dutch, and now ivan...View attachment 311425


cant wait until he grows into his ears !


----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> cant wait until he grows into his ears !


I don't know that he ever will...when he runs he catwalks, his chest is about 4" to the right of center...his big boned legs and feet just flail...


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)

sampling some goat and monkey blueberry indica s1 just about a week old

very stoney 

I do not know if it is Reefermans version or it is DJ Shorts version

whoever , it’s real narcotic


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

That sounds good. Love Indicas.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

Tweela said:


> Me too. We always watched Wizard of Oz when it came on, but I was usually behind the couch. Odd, my aunt reminded me of her.


Did your aunt say “I’ll get you my pretty…” I hid behind the couch too


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

Sissies.


----------



## Tweela (Oct 18, 2022)

No, but I was 6 and mad at her because whatever, she was watching us while mom was in the hospital, so I threw dirt at her dress. She was pretty pissy in general.


----------



## Tweela (Oct 18, 2022)

Sissies my ass. I went places the boys dared not go.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

Tweela said:


> Sissies my ass. I went places the boys dared not go.


Yeah, like behind the couch with me


----------



## Tweela (Oct 18, 2022)

Hm....


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2022)

Long day good night.


----------



## Carty (Oct 19, 2022)

Who has 2 thumbs and 2 new hips.....

THIS GUY DOES.

Hey Peeps,  I'm actually doing ok for having 2 hips in 2months.  Pain of course,  but the trade off has been so worth it.  Surgical site pain is expected, but the chronic pain related to the bad hip is almost gone..
the pain that kept ya from getting some sleep, gone..  It's amazing, how can anyone bad mouth this..
ignorance is only thing I can guess..  
I have my 1st Dr office follow up since surgery..  think I"m gonna hug this man..  he's given me my life back and next I just might have him start fixing my spine as he seems to be able to work miracles.. 

Appreciate all the good people who pushed me and supported me along the way... 
Especially Dr Gonzo, BushDr,  Repins12, Budmiser & Matt for his medical donations ...

see ya's soon


----------



## giggy (Oct 19, 2022)

Morning everybody. Carty that is good news, now do as they say and don't over do it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 19, 2022)

Carty said:


> Who has 2 thumbs and 2 new hips.....
> 
> THIS GUY DOES.
> 
> ...


Good news!  You go brother!  Let's hear it for chronic pain gone!!





  Passing left!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

Carty said:


> Who has 2 thumbs and 2 new hips.....
> 
> THIS GUY DOES.
> 
> ...


Awesome to hear brother. I'm glad your feeling better my friend.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2022)

Get well soon Carty!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

More CalMag Carty and your hips will be fine.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> More CalMag Carty and your hips will be fine.




give Carty two more weeks and he will be fine


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

Carty,,just use one teaspoon per cup of coffee.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 19, 2022)

5ml
Glad to hear Carty, A whole new world awaits you Brother


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2022)

maybe Carty need to start flushing?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2022)

dam it

we ate the finished product before we took a photo and this is the only evidence of our pizza party last night

fresh home made sauce right out of the garden , it really turned out to be a tomato pie which is like a pizza pie only a lot of tomatoes…



this look horrible! ….looks like someone wiped their arse on a tortilla

but man oh man was it good…….everybody know the rules , one bite


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

Fking Stoner with the munchies.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking Stoner with the munchies.





we ate to much


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

Every time my Wife makes Pizza I eat to fking much. She even sprinkles pot leaves on top.
Yummy in the tummy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Every time my Wife makes Pizza I eat to fking much. She even sprinkles pot leaves on top.
> Yummy in the tummy.



I bet you get some dam good tacos and menudo


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2022)

Morning all. Glad to hear Carty.  Two hips.....wow....that is a lot to take on.  Worst is over.  Gonna be a warm but windy day here.  I made bubble hash yesterday and was thinking about doing kief today...then maybe not.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dam it
> 
> we ate the finished product before we took a photo and this is the only evidence of our pizza party last night
> 
> ...


Doesn’t look horrible to me…


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2022)

Spent much of the day yesterday making Bubble hash.  At least I got something done.


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2022)

Turned out nice and golden.  Gonna let it dry and then break it down so Mr Mold doesn't make an appearance.


----------



## giggy (Oct 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Spent much of the day yesterday making Bubble hash.  At least I got something done.
> View attachment 311482


Wish I was out that way I'd try to get some of that from you.


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2022)

Ok, I just finished my work in the grow.  Girls were thirsty.  I get to spend the rest of the day working outside.  Windows are filthy..... I hate it but they get washed along with spraying down the house.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 19, 2022)

What does a depressed old hippie do on a cold, rainy fall day? Ya grab your beautiful bride and head to the picture show! Went to see Smile. Not bad, but nothing to write home about. The wife thought it was decent. Popcorn was fresh. It was a nice get a way. We hadn't been to the theater in months.  Counting us, there were seven people there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

Was ya doing any smootching?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 19, 2022)

Naw, couldn't keep my hand outta the popcorn bucket.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 19, 2022)

The move was so-so, but the company was sublime.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2022)

I gotta ask:  What was she _thinking_! On TV, yet.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 20, 2022)

This is a classic example of an art that is at its apex... and it is suddenly useless.






Today's inexpensive IR oink-hunting optics would spot him instantly.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 20, 2022)

Good morning all!  Passing left!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 20, 2022)

Good morning GW.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 311535
> Good morning GW. View attachment 311536


Good morning sister woman!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2022)

Good morning 

ppp

i can’t find the emoji’s


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> ppp
> 
> i can’t find the emoji’s



Try clicking on it and Saving Image As.  That is how I originally bot it from the Island.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> ppp
> 
> i can’t find the emoji’s





Good morning big


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2022)

Howdy gang. I need a new tablet.  Mine is old, battery is getting weak and it is slowing down.   Anybody have any advice on a new one.  I don't need the Mac Daddy model, just a good reliable one that is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Howdy gang. I need a new tablet.  Mine is old, battery is getting weak and it is slowing down.   Anybody have any advice on a new one.  I don't need the Mac Daddy model, just a good reliable one that is relatively inexpensive.


I’m on my 2nd iPad. The first one still working after about 9 years but was eating charge so before I lost anything got a new one. I can’t speak to any other tablets but I do like the way apple update your pad with security and virus updates without worry. They also have excellent customer service to help you set up and get use to it. It also operates just like my iPhone and interrelates with it…


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 311546
> Good morning big View attachment 311547



hola Amiga!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Howdy gang. I need a new tablet.  Mine is old, battery is getting weak and it is slowing down.   Anybody have any advice on a new one.  I don't need the Mac Daddy model, just a good reliable one that is relatively inexpensive.



exactly what SubGirl said…my 2nd iPad , I still use the first one over at the homestead , you should see it , the screen is so broken I can see the guts inside…and cracked all to hades…but works

i like the ipads

airplane pilots and ship Captains  use them for navigation , I think that says a lot right there

of course one has to install the navigation app

but yeah , I really like the simplicity of the apple platform

there are so many secret functions on these units and I’ll never learn them all


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2022)

Thanks for the advice my desktop is a Mac. I will look into the Apple line. Another walk in the books. I better go downstairs and stick my nose in and make sure nothing died overnight. Ha ha


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Thanks for the advice my desktop is a Mac. I will look into the Apple line. Another walk in the books. I better go downstairs and stick my nose in and make sure nothing died overnight. Ha ha




is Mac and Apple different?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is Mac and Apple different?


I think it’s the same big


----------



## kevinn (Oct 20, 2022)

Both made by Apple


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think it’s the same big



i know

i was harassing Putembk


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2022)

getting out the Kitchen Aid to make a batch of pizza dough

i got a world class recipe from a French trained chef , Pute knows him , Rosso Reefo….

so yeah , taking a little break from trimming today , or at least this morning , we will chop and trim an Ogers Kush and an ecsd x Ogers this evening and de-bone a couple pounds off the sticks

and inbetween the harvesting , making pizza dough lol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> getting out the Kitchen Aid to make a batch of pizza dough
> 
> i got a world class recipe from a French trained chef , Pute knows him , Rosso Reefo….
> 
> ...


Good idea. Maybe I’ll do that too. an Easy meal after a long day of trimming or before in your case


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 21, 2022)

Good morning GW. That’s a cool cup. Drank all the good stuff and refilled with basic maxwell house then reloaded the bowl with freak weed


----------



## giggy (Oct 21, 2022)

Subby how is the freakshow? There is another called berry freak, made by his son. When I was drinking coffee I drank folgers black silk, and loved it but I like dark roast and strong. No creamer or sugar, the only way to drink coffee, my wife likes red Diamond, weak enough you can see through it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> getting out the Kitchen Aid to make a batch of pizza dough
> 
> i got a world class recipe from a French trained chef , Pute knows him , Rosso Reefo….
> 
> ...


Can you post the recipe? I have tried many but haven’t found a winner.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

I will hook you up oldfogey8 , stay tuned

4 more plants and we are done for 2022…..harvesting that is…lots of follow up work and then there is getting the garden in shape for next year

all fall and winter projects

today we go south and hit the big city….there is a sale at the Big R and Swede wants to get some Xmas shopping in…

me I just wanna look at the guns and fishing poles

but first some coffee, Jamaican blue


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i know
> 
> i was harassing Putembk


I laid awake all night trying to figure that out


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

pute said:


> I laid awake all night trying to figure that out



i got laid last night if that counts


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2022)

Morning all.  You all make me want some coffee.  


bigsur51 said:


> i got laid last night if that counts


That makes my day Big..... happy for you....which hand did you use?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 21, 2022)

giggy said:


> Subby how is the freakshow? There is another called berry freak, made by his son. When I was drinking coffee I drank folgers black silk, and loved it but I like dark roast and strong. No creamer or sugar, the only way to drink coffee, my wife likes red Dimond, weak enough you can see through it.


I haven’t tried it yet but this bud that blew off in the wind last week is ready to try today. I’ll let you know how the early version is. The plant is not quite ready to harvest yet but checking it everyday now. It was a fun plant to grow


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning all.  You all make me want some coffee.
> 
> That makes my day Big..... happy for you....which hand did you use?





both


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2022)

Double shot of your babies love


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2022)

Love potion number 9


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

a healthy libido goes a long way


----------



## giggy (Oct 21, 2022)

Sub i was supposed to quoted your pic. Nice pic, reminds me of my 88 g13 hashplant, the buds had that brown look to em. One day I'll get a good grow out of it. Was thinking of breeding it with some things I got stashed but really don't have the room or else I would be playing with my pink. I'll have to show you a pic some time.


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> a healthy libido goes a long way


Didn't help you get in the baseball game


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Didn't help you get in the baseball game




and it didn’t help any when it came time to pay the tab at the Senior Center


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)

Dinosaurs are not extinct.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

I cannot get them FB videos to play here……


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I cannot get them FB videos to play here……


I can.....time to walk.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)

Laughed my fking ass off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I cannot get them FB videos to play here……


Sorry brother. Guess you have to have a FB account,,im not sure.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

pute said:


> I can.....time to walk.




maybe a bear or mountain lion will attack someone walking today


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry brother. Guess you have to have a FB account,,im not sure.



no problems

yep , I am clutch cargo on fb but I have not found you there yet


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Dinosaurs are not extinct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try this format, but change the inside to what you want


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 21, 2022)

“Better a witty fool, than a foolish wit.”
― William Shakespeare, Twelfth Night


----------



## giggy (Oct 21, 2022)

Nice dragon





WeedHopper said:


> Dinosaurs are not extinct.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry brother. Guess you have to have a FB account,,im not sure.


You must be pure in heart.  Or in my case, simple of mind.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2022)

That is because he is fk'n goofey


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 21, 2022)

I got one for you Old Farts. Anybody remember the fluoroscope they used to use at the shoe store when you bought a new pair of shoes? Wonder how many foot deformities and cancer stricken shoe salesmen were caused by 'em?
It was once accepted science, much like the crap they're pushing today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)

I remember seeing those on tv. They used to do a lot of dumb shit with radiation until they figured out it was fking dangerous.






						The Dangers of Shoe-Fitting Fluoroscopes
					






					www.instadose.com
				




Seventy years ago, children considered a trip to the shoe store a real treat, because it gave them access to a fascinating toy — a shoe-fitting fluoroscope. Little did they know that this endlessly amusing contraption was exposing them to unsafe amounts of radiation that could have lasting impacts on their health.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I got one for you Old Farts. Anybody remember the fluoroscope they used to use at the shoe store when you bought a new pair of shoes? Wonder how many foot deformities and cancer stricken shoe salesmen were caused by 'em?
> It was once accepted science, much like the crap they're pushing today.



I did not know that


trust the science………righhhhhhhht


----------



## giggy (Oct 21, 2022)

Or a chemistry set with with a chunk of uranium


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I got one for you Old Farts. Anybody remember the fluoroscope they used to use at the shoe store when you bought a new pair of shoes? Wonder how many foot deformities and cancer stricken shoe salesmen were caused by 'em?
> It was once accepted science, much like the crap they're pushing today.


Yikes!


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 21, 2022)

Seriously? None of you Old Farts never put on a new pair of shoes and stuck your foot inside the magic box?
Damn, I'm old. Was kinda neat to see your toes wiggle in the end of your footwear.


----------



## boo (Oct 21, 2022)

I was under a flouroscope not more than 5 years ago...it was used when they ablated nerves on my spine...I'm a freakin pin cushion...


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I got one for you Old Farts. Anybody remember the fluoroscope they used to use at the shoe store when you bought a new pair of shoes? Wonder how many foot deformities and cancer stricken shoe salesmen were caused by 'em?
> It was once accepted science, much like the crap they're pushing today.


Hmm, never heard of them.....



giggy said:


> Or a chemistry set with with a chunk of uranium


Mercury as well.


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2022)

I remember standing right next to a cornfield in the mid 1950's and watching crop dusters spraying DDT more times than I can remember.  Nobody knew or cared.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 311589
> Good morning GW. That’s a cool cup. Drank all the good stuff and refilled with basic maxwell house then reloaded the bowl with freak weedView attachment 311589


Gooode morning sister woman!  Glad you liked the good stuff!  


Hippie420 said:


> Seriously? None of you Old Farts never put on a new pair of shoes and stuck your foot inside the magic box?
> Damn, I'm old. Was kinda neat to see your toes wiggle in the end of your footwear.


I remember those, but I only remember using them once.  They shoe store in the county seat had one, but not in my home town.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Seriously? None of you Old Farts never put on a new pair of shoes and stuck your foot inside the magic box?
> Damn, I'm old. Was kinda neat to see your toes wiggle in the end of your footwear.


I thought they were way before my time but they were used from the 20s till the 70s. I don’t remember ever seeing one except on American pickers show. Interesting that they were spreading radiation all that time


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2022)

I drank the water at camp lejeune..... anybody know a good attorney?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

Dykster and s that you?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I drank the water at camp lejeune..... anybody know a good attorney?


Semper Fi brother!  Thanks for your sacrifice....................   Any symptoms? 

As luck would have it, I trained at MCRD instead of Paris Island, even though the island was closer.  The crouch seemed to enjoy moving the raw recruits as far away from their mommies as possible.  

Highly competent might be easier to find than trying to sort a "good" attorney from the 98% that give the rest a bad name.  Remember that the other side isn't good, nor playing fair, or you wouldn't be in litigation.


----------



## giggy (Oct 22, 2022)

Class action suite, only one getting money is the freaking lawyer.


----------



## Dykster (Oct 22, 2022)

*Sure is!!!!!!  How's it going?  Been checking in most every day*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 22, 2022)

Dykster said:


> *Sure is!!!!!!  How's it going?  Been checking in most every day*


Good to see you again sister woman!


----------



## giggy (Oct 22, 2022)

Hello Dykster, long time no see, but you would know me as evil clown.





Dykster said:


> *Sure is!!!!!!  How's it going?  Been checking in most every day*


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I remember standing right next to a cornfield in the mid 1950's and watching crop dusters spraying DDT more times than I can remember.  Nobody knew or cared.


I  flagged a few times for crop dusters when I was a young man. Yep,,, didn't even realize what a stupid fking thing I was doing to make money.


----------



## pute (Oct 22, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Semper Fi brother!  Thanks for your sacrifice....................   Any symptoms?
> 
> As luck would have it, I trained at MCRD instead of Paris Island, even though the island was closer.  The crouch seemed to enjoy moving the raw recruits as far away from their mommies as possible.





Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Highly competent might be easier to find than trying to sort a "good" attorney from the 98% that give the rest a bad name.  Remember that the other side isn't good, nor playing fair, or you wouldn't be in litigation.


That was a joke....I was in the army.....I just want free money so I thought I would join in on the law suit.  Make money the new way sue somebody....



Dykster said:


> *Sure is!!!!!!  How's it going?  Been checking in most every day*


Good to see you Dykster.  I have seen you on glad you are posting.


WeedHopper said:


> I  flagged a few times for crop dusters when I was a young man. Yep,,, didn't even realize what a stupid fking thing I was doing to make money.


I just remember smelling the stuff....wonder how many farmers died of cancer from DDT and didn't know why.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)

My grandfather died from lung cancer and Im pretty sure that's why. He worked on huge farms in California that was spraying that shit everywhere.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

I use to drive the bug truck for the town, and man you should have seen all the dummies who would ride their bikes right behind the sprayer .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I use to drive the bug truck for the town, and man you should have seen all the dummies who would ride their bikes right behind the sprayer .


I use to watch the other kids doing that and wondered back then ***? Just didn’t know what *** meant yet


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 22, 2022)

Dykster said:


> *Sure is!!!!!!  How's it going?  Been checking in most every day*




well for crying out loud!

this has made my day!

omg , it’s been a few days hasn’t it

i have thought of you often

i hope life has been good to you , lord knows you have had a tough row to hoe and are one tough human being!

sending love and good vibes!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

One summer I drove the Good Humor Track
Little bastards robbed me of half my wares, they climbed the back bumper and held on .
Then they opened the rear door and threw cases of goodies off truck to waiting friends.
I fixed em next time , wont say what I loaded in some spare boxes for them but it was not good LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> One summer I drove the Good Humor Track
> Little bastards robbed me of half my wares, they climbed the back bumper and held on .
> Then they opened the rear door and threw cases of goodies off truck to waiting friends.
> I fixed em next time , wont say what I loaded in some spare boxes for them but it was not good LOL


I don’t believe this story roster… kids robbing an ice cream truck?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I use to drive the bug truck for the town, and man you should have seen all the dummies who would ride their bikes right behind the sprayer .


I drove one of those trucks for the City of Irving yrs ago.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t believe this story roster… kids robbing an ice cream truck?


The truth
They were stealing for a while and I never knew, they snuck out as I drove past and then behind and up on bumper 
remember I was driving very slowly down the road.
I would tally up the sales the next morning and always a few boxes were missing. Locks on all the doors (had doors on side and rear of truck. I them began to watch closer and actually saw one come out and jump on truck. I finally realized what they had been doing.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I drove one of those trucks for the City of Irving yrs ago.


The one I drove was a reg pick up with the sprayer in back LOL
Im thinking the fumes may have affected us


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)

I worked in pest control for a short time. Fking idiot had us driving a Pinto with all the shit in the back. I ended up getting toxic blood poisoning. Made me sucker than shit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The truth
> They were stealing for a while and I never knew, they snuck out as I drove past and then behind and up on bumper
> remember I was driving very slowly down the road.
> I would tally up the sales the next morning and always a few boxes were missing. Locks on all the doors (had doors on side and rear of truck. I them began to watch closer and actually saw one come out and jump on truck. I finally realized what they had been doing.


I think you ate all that extra ice cream and blamed the kids. Did good humor buy the story


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)

I gotta run to the Mexican store across the street to get Crumbling Cheese for breakfast my Wife's going to make


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think you ate all that extra ice cream and blamed the kids. Did good humor buy the story


No I had to buy the ice cream before hand , I rented the truck from them.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I gotta run to the Mexican store across the street to get Crumbling Cheese for breakfast my Wife's going to make


What is she making


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

My last 2 plants are still not turning amber, I will be dammed if I cut these early
So I am bringing them in (dragging) every night now until the trics are proper.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I gotta run to the Mexican store across the street to get Crumbling Cheese for breakfast my Wife's going to make


I am having fried Quahogs this morning with Huevos Fritos


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My last 2 plants are still not turning amber, I will be dammed if I cut these early
> So I am bringing them in (dragging) every night now until the trics are proper.




can you post any photos of your plants or is it a security issue?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 311671


Man that was fast


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)

Told ya the store was around the corner. She had everything else made by the time I got back.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Told ya the store was around the corner. She had everything else made by the time I got back.


What is it?
Fajita?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)

Chilaquiles


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Chilaquiles


Never had that, tortillas pieces right
No eggs


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)

My Wife uses homemade hot sauce from our peppers and tomatoes, corn tortillas,and for me she adds beans. Than the Crumbling Cheese. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 311622


In 1990 we had visited Austrailia to visit my BIL a CPA for KPMG.
Week into it we travbeled and went to a beach called Bega where they had Kangaroos roaming the beach unafraid


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 22, 2022)

On a sad Long Island note my time for Long Island corn will be ending very very soon.
It was delicious this year and we froze a lot this year.
When I was a young electrician and had worked in sewerage treatment plants I always knew when corn was on sale .....


----------



## giggy (Oct 22, 2022)

Still no ness


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t believe this story roster… kids robbing an ice cream truck?


My next door neighbor was a lieutenant railroad detective. He said his funniest/easiest case was when three boxcars got broken into. One was chock full of candy and was the only one robbed. He waited for the next day and then went to the local school and asked for a list of kids that called out sick. A little footwork found three kids that stayed home because of severe belly aches, Parents made restitution after being informed that robbery of interstate shipping is a felony.


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 311671


Goat cheese?


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 311694


Yeah, the one on the right is the one I modeled for.


----------



## boo (Oct 22, 2022)

just got a call from a friend, my buddy panhead vic died yesterday from carbon monoxide poisoning...he made his home using cargo containers...guess it got cold and he used the propane heater to get warm...both he and his dog didn't make it thru the night...rest well brother, you will be missed...


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 22, 2022)

Sorry to hear it, Boo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My next door neighbor was a lieutenant railroad detective. He said his funniest/easiest case was when three boxcars got broken into. One was chock full of candy and was the only one robbed. He waited for the next day and then went to the local school and asked for a list of kids that called out sick. A little footwork found three kids that stayed home because of severe belly aches, Parents made restitution after being informed that robbery of interstate shipping is a felony.
> 
> Goat cheese?


No not goat cheese. Just regular crumbling cheese.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2022)

boo said:


> just got a call from a friend, my buddy panhead vic died yesterday from carbon monoxide poisoning...he made his home using cargo containers...guess it got cold and he used the propane heater to get warm...both he and his dog didn't make it thru the night...rest well brother, you will be missed...


Sorry brother. That happens a lot. Ppl don't realize how dangerous that is. Same thing happens when ppl use their gas burners on the stove to stay warm.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 22, 2022)

boo said:


> just got a call from a friend, my buddy panhead vic died yesterday from carbon monoxide poisoning...he made his home using cargo containers...guess it got cold and he used the propane heater to get warm...both he and his dog didn't make it thru the night...rest well brother, you will be missed...


Sorry for your loss brother!  A good lesson for us all,


----------



## boo (Oct 22, 2022)

what bothers us as friends is he knew better...there is a thought that he just got tired of being kicked in life, that darkness can consume a soul...most of us believe it was no accident but his way of checking out...the choice is ours alone to make...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2022)

boo said:


> that darkness can consume a soul...


.


----------



## giggy (Oct 22, 2022)

Sorry to hear that brother boo.


----------



## Dykster (Oct 22, 2022)

Sorry Boo.....what a loss that is.


----------



## Carty (Oct 23, 2022)

boo said:


> just got a call from a friend, my buddy panhead vic died yesterday from carbon monoxide poisoning...he made his home using cargo containers...guess it got cold and he used the propane heater to get warm...both he and his dog didn't make it thru the night...rest well brother, you will be missed...


Dang man...  the silent killer.   sux the dog didn't make it, especially as he probably knew better huh bro?
well, I'll choose to believe it was an accident not wanting to think the worst of anyone..  RIP and WOOF.

Like to thank everyone for the kind words regarding my recent surgery..  2 hips in 2 mos is a buggar.. 1st
one seemed to be a breeze, this one he cut me in a different spot and it's like sitting on a rock atm..
physical therapist pushed me to hard and got fired..  he was doing 3wk stuff on a guy 5 days out of surgery.
thing is, once I get further along I'd like him to come back.. just have to request him.   Dr said hold off on
all PT until Wed appt.. be 2wks and the 30 staples come out..  for those keeping count, that's 63 staples.. lol





I cropped it in close so ya'll didn't have to see my big butt... lol.  skin is wrinkly from the bandage being on 7 days..  my butt is actually very smooth and pretty...  muwahahahaha.

It's only been 8 days since my surgery, taking it easy and walking around the house..  I'll get there with the
help of my awesome wife Ladybug...  34yrs she's put up with me.. hehe


----------



## Africanna (Oct 23, 2022)

Carty said:


> Dang man...  the silent killer.   sux the dog didn't make it, especially as he probably knew better huh bro?
> well, I'll choose to believe it was an accident not wanting to think the worst of anyone..  RIP and WOOF.
> 
> Like to thank everyone for the kind words regarding my recent surgery..  2 hips in 2 mos is a buggar.. 1st
> ...


Best wishes for the recovery there


----------



## Africanna (Oct 23, 2022)

Been spending a bit of time at the holiday property and decided to start a small grow here - this is a once off post and not a grow journal - leaving for home at the end of next week week and the neighbour, an old stoner, will be baby sitting in my absence. I plan to pop down once or twice a month - not ideal but what the heck I have a grow going at the townhouse too and had a few spare beans. Some pics


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2022)

Carty said:


> Dang man...  the silent killer.   sux the dog didn't make it, especially as he probably knew better huh bro?
> well, I'll choose to believe it was an accident not wanting to think the worst of anyone..  RIP and WOOF.
> 
> Like to thank everyone for the kind words regarding my recent surgery..  2 hips in 2 mos is a buggar.. 1st
> ...


Speedy recovery brother!  I think if you have a nice butt, you should flaunt it.

Good morning brothers and sisters.  Passing left!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

Good morning GW and Y’all


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 311754
> Good morning GW and Y’all View attachment 311755





  Good morning sister woman!  Passing left!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Been spending a bit of time at the holiday property and decided to start a small grow here - this is a once off post and not a grow journal - leaving for home at the end of next week week and the neighbour, an old stoner, will be baby sitting in my absence. I plan to pop down once or twice a month - not ideal but what the heck I have a grow going at the townhouse too and had a few spare beans. Some pics
> View attachment 311746
> View attachment 311747
> View attachment 311748




spectacular view there my friend!….thanks for sharing

any special flavors in the mix?

all the best!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2022)

Good morning all you Cool Cats


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning all you Cool Cats
> 
> View attachment 311765


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2022)

Dr. Eli David
@DrEliDavid

political name got Covid 
Fauci got Covid 
Pfizer CEO got Covid 
CDC director got Covid 

Literally everyone who said vaccines prevent transmission got Covid. The most glorious failure in the history of medicine.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

cats will be cats …


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

Carty said:


> Dang man...  the silent killer.   sux the dog didn't make it, especially as he probably knew better huh bro?
> well, I'll choose to believe it was an accident not wanting to think the worst of anyone..  RIP and WOOF.
> 
> Like to thank everyone for the kind words regarding my recent surgery..  2 hips in 2 mos is a buggar.. 1st
> ...


Crap where are the Butt Pics , A few members will surely be disappointed LOL
Wound looks Great Healing very well, Good Surgeon indeed.
God speed Brother , You'll be swinging the wife on the dance floor soon. Best of luck.


----------



## Africanna (Oct 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> spectacular view there my friend!….thanks for sharing
> 
> any special flavors in the mix?
> 
> all the best!


Dankie.

Nothing special. Some Swazi and Jack H


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Dankie.
> 
> Nothing special. Some Swazi and Jack H



someone likes their sativas

the Jack H really gets my juices flowing

say , may I ask the approximate location of the gorgeous view?  
Capetown , Port Elizebeth , East London areas?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Been spending a bit of time at the holiday property and decided to start a small grow here - this is a once off post and not a grow journal - leaving for home at the end of next week week and the neighbour, an old stoner, will be baby sitting in my absence. I plan to pop down once or twice a month - not ideal but what the heck I have a grow going at the townhouse too and had a few spare beans. Some pics
> View attachment 311746
> View attachment 311747
> View attachment 311748


That’s a beautiful view you have there  nice plants too


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Back is mad at me ...... Hard day in the grow yesterday.  



Africanna said:


> Been spending a bit of time at the holiday property and decided to start a small grow here - this is a once off post and not a grow journal - leaving for home at the end of next week week and the neighbour, an old stoner, will be baby sitting in my absence. I plan to pop down once or twice a month - not ideal but what the heck I have a grow going at the townhouse too and had a few spare beans. Some pics
> View attachment 311746
> View attachment 311747
> View attachment 311748


Beautiful view Africanna.  Plants should be happy there.



bigsur51 said:


> Dr. Eli David
> @DrEliDavid
> 
> political name got Covid
> ...


Makes one wonder why those same people continue to insist you get the vaccine.

Cold front moving through.... might get our first snow tomorrow night.


----------



## Africanna (Oct 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> someone likes their sativas
> 
> the Jack H really gets my juices flowing
> 
> ...


You may indeed.

A little town called Wilderness in the heart of the Garden Route, about 400km from CT (east coast) and thankfully still relatively unspoilt, who knows for how much longer.

So it's Indian Ocean with water temp averaging around 22deg C which is perfectly refreshing in summer. Plenty of dolphin and whale activity this AM.

The area is blessed with an abundance of natural forests and much of it is also a conservation area.  

I'm crazy about the area - Mrs Afr says I have a personality change when we're up here


----------



## Africanna (Oct 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s a beautiful view you have there  nice plants too


Thank you SG


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2022)

late morning greetings from deep in the bowels of the great swamp...back is still pissed at me but feeling better...got 2 urkles girls to trim today, my trimmer buddy has been on it for a while now...he gets free weed for life, I get to enjoy not trimming...more time to play with the pups...


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2022)

Morning Boo.  My back was stiff when I first woke up but some stretches have loosened it up. I will be trimming again soon.  I don't have anybody to help me ... I wouldn't like the way they do it anyway.

Lights are about to come on so I better go downstairs and stick my nose in.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2022)

yeah I here yas on the stiffness 

but as soon as I take a leak we are all good


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah I here yas on the stiffness
> 
> but as soon as I take a leak we are all good


I get that a lot very early in the morning


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2022)

Damn my tent stinks ..the Gold Digger, Donkey D and Snowcaine are ripe and pungent.  My carbon filter doesn't totally kill the smell and if you walk by my exhaust you are liable to get a contact high.  There is also enough frost in my tent to start my own cold spell.


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2022)

Africanna said:


> You may indeed.
> 
> A little town called Wilderness in the heart of the Garden Route, about 400km from CT (east coast) and thankfully still relatively unspoilt, who knows for how much longer.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great place to live.....used to be quiet and peaceful here but urban sprawl has ruined that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 23, 2022)

Carty said:


> Dang man...  the silent killer.   sux the dog didn't make it, especially as he probably knew better huh bro?
> well, I'll choose to believe it was an accident not wanting to think the worst of anyone..  RIP and WOOF.
> 
> Like to thank everyone for the kind words regarding my recent surgery..  2 hips in 2 mos is a buggar.. 1st
> ...


No more thongs at the beach? I'd wear those scars like a lifer wears his hash marks.


bigsur51 said:


> yeah I here yas on the stiffness
> 
> but as soon as I take a leak we are all good


I got a visit from my old friend this morning too. I gotta remember to drink more water at bedtime. 

Pute, according to the weather nerds, you're looking to get clobbered. It's heading my way next. The plow is definitely getting installed on the JKU.


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2022)

Already cold and blustery. Wind disgusting to about 30 mph and the leaves are flying. Supposed to go fishing tomorrow...... I suspect that's not going to happen. Son-in-law is picking me up in 30 minutes to go to Cabela's to buy more fishing crap. Don't know why he's got everything from the Cotton eye Joe to the hell if I know.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Already cold and blustery. Wind disgusting to about 30 mph and the leaves are flying. Supposed to go fishing tomorrow...... I suspect that's not going to happen. Son-in-law is picking me up in 30 minutes to go to Cabela's to buy more fishing crap. Don't know why he's got everything from the Cotton eye Joe to the hell if I know.




yeah that wind is disgusting 

we are getting disgusted to the tune of 55 + mph


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2022)

them dam nazis are up to no good again


----------



## Patwi (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

Patwi said:


> View attachment 311782


Some scary faces in them rocks


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2022)

I just finished giving both of the dogs their bath. The older dutch gets the more he resists but still lets me bathe him. Ivan on the other hand is good as long as he is on the lead but as soon as I let him go he was trying to run underneath Dutch and running in circles in the typical passive submissive puppy role that he plays. He was really getting on my nerves and out of anger I called him Pute. when he gets wound up he is quite the handful and when he got loose after he got his bath he was every bit of a handful. I thought dutch was going to thrash him but it was mostly vocal anger and not physical…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I just finished giving both of the dogs their bath. The older dutch gets the more he resists but still lets me bathe him. Ivan on the other hand is good as long as he is on the lead but as soon as I let him go he was trying to run underneath Dutch and running in circles in the typical passive submissive puppy role that he plays. He was really getting on my nerves and out of anger I called him pute. when he gets wound up he is quite the handful and when he got loose after he got his bath he was every bit of a handful. I thought dutch was going to thrash him but it was mostly vocal anger and not physical…


Again
But I know How dearly you love Ivan,
so..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I just finished giving both of the dogs their bath. The older dutch gets the more he resists but still lets me bathe him. Ivan on the other hand is good as long as he is on the lead but as soon as I let him go he was trying to run underneath Dutch and running in circles in the typical passive submissive puppy role that he plays. He was really getting on my nerves and out of anger I called him pute.when he gets wound up he is quite the handful and when he got loose after he got his bath he was every bit of a handful. I thought dutch was going to thrash him but it was mostly vocal anger and not physical…


I know boo. My Maryjane smashes in to my old BB all the time. BB has the just right discipline bark with just enough teeth to settler her down but she forgets about it after a while and does it again. My BB could take her out easily but is so patient with her in a mom voice way… I usually let them out in the yard separately so BB can have some peace going pee.  When they are out together, MJ races around BB burning up that puppy energy. We are trying to teach her not to jump on BB or us or anyone but that will be the last thing she will learn I’m sure.


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2022)

You should be flattered… Subbie , I fear that Dutch might use more teeth than bark one day and it wouldn’t take much for him as fierce as he is.Ivan is smart enough to roll over on his back which signals dutch to leave him alone, but as soon as he gets up he’s back after him again. That usually goes on for a few seconds and then it’s resolved…


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 23, 2022)

I really miss old school hash


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

boo said:


> You should be flattered… Subbie , I fear that Dutch might use more teeth than bark one day and it wouldn’t take much for him as fierce as he is.Ivan is smart enough to roll over on his back which signals dutch to leave him alone, but as soon as he gets up he’s back after him again. That usually goes on for a few seconds and then it’s resolved…


Yep here too but I don’t like her body slamming my old BB. She’s responding some when I say no jump now so maybe between BB and me and of course her learning when to stop we will get thru it. I still worry tho that my BB may give her a hard bite and hurt her but also know dogs have a way of working it out. You know how they get that sudden burst of puppy energy and run around 50 mph, I think sometimes my Maryjane will be going down hard one day doing that to close to BB


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2022)

That’s exactly what Ivan is doing is bodyslamming Dutch out of excitement. They’re working it out well but I have to intercede when I’m close by. Ivan is a little food thief. If dutch walks away from part of his meal Ivan is down on it like white on rice. We’re working it out slowly… Ivan has a great appetite for squirrels


----------



## pute (Oct 23, 2022)

So here I am on a Sunday night.  Broncos are now 2 and five and I am editing posts.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

pute said:


> So here I am on a Sunday night.  Broncos are now 2 and five and I am editing posts.


Sound like a slow Sunday evening just the kind I like


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2022)

pute said:


> So here I am on a Sunday night.  Broncos are now 2 and five and I am editing posts.


I noticed...clean up on aisle 5...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

boo said:


> That’s exactly what Ivan is doing is bodyslamming Dutch out of excitement. They’re working it out well but I have to intercede when I’m close by. Ivan is a little food thief. If dutch walks away from part of his meal Ivan is down on it like white on rice. We’re working it out slowly… Ivan has a great appetite for squirrels


Maryjane is just discovering squirrels. The other morning one fell out of the tree right in front of maryjane. I think it broke its leg as it was having trouble crawling away and couldn’t climb. She didn’t know what to do with it just kept jumping all around it. My dog BB would have known that was a gift sent from dog heaven. She’s always been to slow to catch a squirrel and would have loved that opportunity. Both dogs were off leash as we let them run a bit if no kids are in the park.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2022)

good evening

sampling some early fire OG x blueberry and some trashberry which is triangle Kush x Oregon Hashplant x blueberry indica

been a long busy day


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2022)

so how does the og fire taste, did it run long enough...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 24, 2022)

Robert Kiyosaki Says US Dollar Is Toast Citing Saudi Arabia's Request to Join BRICS – Economics Bitcoin News


----------



## Carty (Oct 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> More CalMag Carty and your hips will be fine.








WeedHopper said:


> Carty,,just use one teaspoon per cup of coffee.


I think I took ya a bit to literally bro..  the addict in me likes it this way..  lmao


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 24, 2022)

Passing left....................


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

Carty said:


> View attachment 311822
> 
> 
> I think I took ya a bit to literally bro..  the addict in me likes it this way..  lmao
> View attachment 311823


I wanna see you doing the irish jig in a video


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

I never met a dog owner I did not like


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 24, 2022)

All Heads on Deck


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 311841
> View attachment 311842
> View attachment 311843
> 
> ...





 Good morning GW


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 24, 2022)

boo said:


> so how does the og fire taste, did it run long enough...



smooth and floral and yes we ran it two more weeks and had a mix of amber trichs 

real stony , slept like a log

did you harvest your Fire OG x Blueberry?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 311845
> Good morning GW  View attachment 311846


 


 Gooode morning sister woman!  Passing left.


----------



## pute (Oct 24, 2022)

Morning OFC.   Happy Moanday.  26f which means my flowers are toast.  Today's high will barely reach 50f.  Now we get to life our life in darkness for the next 3 months. 

My daily walks are gonna have to be adjusted to a warmer time of the day.


----------



## boo (Oct 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> smooth and floral and yes we ran it two more weeks and had a mix of amber trichs
> 
> real stony , slept like a log
> 
> did you harvest your Fire OG x Blueberry?


I did and was less than enthused...the tents were cooking my crops due to the limited height...she's gone for now but serious replacements have filled the spot...looking forward to a very nice crop at the end of the month...glad you liked her...


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I did and was less than enthused...the tents were cooking my crops due to the limited height...she's gone for now but serious replacements have filled the spot...looking forward to a very nice crop at the end of the month...glad you liked her...




sorry to hear that

yeah , as far as weight , she was one of the top producers out of 9 different strandivars , good bag appeal , and decent smoke/taste/high/stone

im happy for you that you are now growing in an environment that you are more comfortable with


----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 311841
> View attachment 311842
> View attachment 311843
> 
> ...


That looks like me when I use them bongs, I always leave a lung behind.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)

Cough.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 25, 2022)

Gooode morning!  Passing left!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 25, 2022)

giggy said:


> That looks like me when I use them bongs, I always leave a lung behind.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

good morning GW


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 25, 2022)

Good morning SG!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 25, 2022)

Good morning ya all


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning ya all


Look at you all happy
I know the harvest is over LOL
Morning


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)

This ice cream is delicious


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Look at you all happy
> I know the harvest is over LOL
> Morning



harvest ain’t over until it is all bagged and tagged and in the freezer 

so yeah , we are still drying , burping , and curing and since we chopped the last plant yesterday , I am not counting the Molokai , we still have it hanging and will debone it tomorrow

but yeah , I get your drift

morning


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> harvest ain’t over until it is all bagged and tagged and in the freezer
> 
> so yeah , we are still drying , burping , and curing and since we chopped the last plant yesterday , I am not counting the Molokai , we still have it hanging and will debone it tomorrow
> 
> ...



Glad it went well.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> This ice cream is delicious
> View attachment 311976


Did you get this ice cream legally or sneak it off the ice cream truck again…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you get this ice cream legally or sneak it off the ice cream truck again…


It's called fell off a Truck LOL
Don't you trade Ice cream too


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Glad it went well.



thanks Mang!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> It's called fell off a Truck LOL
> Don't you trade Ice cream too


I would but I eat all my trading material


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2022)

Glad you are almost done Big.  In my world harvest time comes up once a month all year long.  One coming up starting in about a week.  Three plants this time,  Gold Digger, D-99 and Donkey D.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Glad you are almost done Big.  In my world harvest time comes up once a month all year long.  One coming up starting in about a week.  Three plants this time,  Gold Digger, D-99 and Donkey D.


Almost as bad as a real job.
Glad you found your dream job

I could not harvest every month , I did 6 medium plants and I ready to not do it again until next Croptober


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Glad you are almost done Big.  In my world harvest time comes up once a month all year long.  One coming up starting in about a week.  Three plants this time,  Gold Digger, D-99 and Donkey D.




thanks Amigo

i see you are bragging again.


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Almost as bad as a real job.
> Glad you found your dream job
> 
> I could not harvest every month , I did 6 medium plants and I ready to not do it again until next Croptober


I don't know if I would call it a dream job. But it keeps me busy and out of the bars.


----------



## boo (Oct 25, 2022)

morning folks...another puppy morning...


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks Amigo
> 
> i see you are bragging again.


I like to brag.....what have you been doing the last two weeks....?


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2022)

boo said:


> morning folks...another puppy morning...


How are the dogs getting along with each other?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)

Who are these guys


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)

Where is the chick in the cutoffs?


----------



## boo (Oct 25, 2022)

starsky and hutch a few decades older then they were when on the show...dunno about the black dude...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)

I still say they needed a chick with cutoffs. 
What use to kill me about that show is cars running into the back of cars and going airborne instead of smashing all to hell like they should have.
And that car wasn't as cool as The General lee.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 25, 2022)

boo said:


> starsky and hutch a few decades older then they were when on the show...dunno about the black dude...


Huggie Bear?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)

Wrong thread,,, so I won't say what I was going to.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wrong thread,,, so I won't say what I was going to.


Who took em?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)

No balls here


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2022)

Good walk today.  Not many boats on the lake......season is coming to an end.  Pretty up on the dam looking down at the city and all the changing leaves.  Speaking of leaves.....I am on leaf patrol.  They are all over my lawn.....again.  Not many left on the trees so hopefully this is the one of the last times of the year that I have to go out and get rid of them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)

If i come to visit do i have to walk with you to?


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> If i come to visit do i have to walk with you to?


Me and Mrs Pute will go slow for you.

Damn, fricken leaves.  I have a old maple tree  beside the house and It is beautiful but man does it have leaves. Been raking and mulch mowing leaves for an hour now.  My Bradford Pear still has 80% of its leaves but not near as big of a tree.  Those leaves, when they fall and the flower clean up is all left to do getting ready for winter.  

I needed to get all this done because of my upcoming hand surgery.  Don't know how long I will be sidelined but even a day is to long.   I am to active and don't have time for this rehab stuff. 

Done for the day!  Gonna take a Jacuzzi, get stoned and go out to dinner later.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)

You dont have to go slow. Ill follow yall in my truck.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You dont have to go slow. Ill follow yall in my truck.


Good thing you have a Chevy
Ford could never keep up.


----------



## boo (Oct 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Good thing you have a Chevy
> Ford could never keep up.


that's because you never owned the right fords...superdutys for the win, hands down...


----------



## boo (Oct 25, 2022)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ys-diesel-supply-lack-diesel-cripple-economy/
this is scary to the point of how did this happen...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 25, 2022)

this was interesting about a Lethal Beauty and my favorite plane the A-10
She was on a mission and a very interesting story about her and a bunch flying back from a mission


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Graywolf.,,,You have been hanging with Hippie.


No, he was concerned about his public image..............



boo said:


> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ys-diesel-supply-lack-diesel-cripple-economy/
> this is scary to the point of how did this happen...


404 Not found


----------



## boo (Oct 25, 2022)

I see that gray, it won't work for me, I just cut and pasted the addy...diesel moves this country and we've got 25 days worth left in this country...nothing is gonna roll come Christmas unless there's a miracle...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2022)

I loved the F350 Diesel Dually I had.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 25, 2022)

boo said:


> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ys-diesel-supply-lack-diesel-cripple-economy/
> this is scary to the point of how did this happen...





.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 25, 2022)

boo said:


> I see that gray, it won't work for me, I just cut and pasted the addy...diesel moves this country and we've got 25 days worth left in this country...nothing is gonna roll come Christmas unless there's a miracle...


Yeah, I looked up the article online and it is not looking good...............  Hard to believe anything this stupid was by accident.


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

Good morning everyone. Where’s GW?  We usually smoke a joint together Every morning.


 Passing left…


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 26, 2022)

Good morning 
coffee first
40 degrees and cool
here is to a better day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 312050
> Good morning everyone. Where’s GW?  We usually smoke a joint together Every morning.View attachment 312050
> Passing left…


  Here, my dear!  Got caught up in answering emails. 




Gooode morning SG!


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2022)

Morning OFC. Damn, GW and Subby you are off to an early start.  I need some coffee before getting a buzz


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 26, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Here, my dear!  Got caught up in answering emails.
> 
> View attachment 312051
> Gooode morning SG!  View attachment 312052





Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Here, my dear!  Got caught up in answering emails.
> 
> View attachment 312051
> Gooode morning SG!  View attachment 312052


get a room you two !!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Damn, GW and Subby you are off to an early start.  I need some coffee before getting a buzz


We have coffee with our buzz. We like to start the day pretty early. Don’t judge us…


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2022)

I would never judge a stoner.  Please continue.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2022)

Bastards,,,I gotta work.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 26, 2022)

im out to the old bone saw  see all later


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> get a room you two !!!


Do I sense jealousy brother Joe?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Damn, GW and Subby you are off to an early start.  I need some coffee before getting a buzz


Hee, hee, hee, Miss Layla got me up at 2:08AM this morning, but I got buried answering emails first.


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2022)

Had coffee, had breakfast, time to do my due diligence down stairs.  Will start pulling flowers a little later in the day.  Snowing about 20 miles west of here.  Ski areas are loving it.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 26, 2022)

This mornin' I fed my neighbor's pitties my leftover sirloin scraps to keep that Jack Nicholson look from them at bay .. the neighbor told me she has to give them Trazodone to keep them ' normal '
I really dislike this breed of canine .. 

.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We have coffee with our buzz. We like to start the day pretty early. Don’t judge us…


Im just jabbering !


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## boo (Oct 26, 2022)

got a question for roster, what experience did you have with ford trucks that give you such a poor opinion of them...just wondering...I've owned over 30 of them since I began using them in my fleet way back in 76 and loved them all...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 26, 2022)

*I took my road test on my Fathers brand new  1970 F100. At the time it was a beast and steered like a tank power nothing .*
I had fords my whole life and still have a e250 that i bought used. a 2006 had only 18k miles garaged


----------



## boo (Oct 26, 2022)

my fleet had the 300 6 cylinder, you jus couldn't hurt them...my personal trucks have been superdutys with a powerstroke under the hood...I had one chevy and all the small stuff constantly breaking made me say never again...with this diesel shortage I doubt it will get much road time...mebbe time to get a vespa...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 26, 2022)

boo said:


> my fleet had the 300 6 cylinder, you jus couldn't hurt them...my personal trucks have been superdutys with a powerstroke under the hood...I had one chevy and all the small stuff constantly breaking made me say never again...with this diesel shortage I doubt it will get much road time...mebbe time to get a vespa...


Im no motor head
that 300 six was the best all around .
Great on gas all around a thing of beauty 
shame theybstopped making them


----------



## boo (Oct 26, 2022)

they stopped because they were too good...now that all motors are computer controlled and have a zillion smog features you gotta take them in for service...the last 2 superduties I've owned never has been serviced beyond oil changes and checking the fluids...they don't need their assses wiped, they're built to run forever...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 26, 2022)

all of those 300 sixes are still running, ... just in Central America now .


I owned a few fords .. runnin' one now

one was a '64 F100 that could pull an  oak tree down 

.


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2022)

Well they might be running but I am toast.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

boo said:


> got a question for roster, what experience did you have with ford trucks that give you such a poor opinion of them...just wondering...I've owned over 30 of them since I began using them in my fleet way back in 76 and loved them all...


Roster was following up on my joke. I was fking with everyone about ford's. See below post.
I had lots of Ford's. Loved my F350 Diesel Dulley. Now I own an Avalanche 2500 with a 496 and a 411 rear end.Has a little over 328,000 miles on it and runs strong as a mother fker. I was just fking with everybody. I love what ever gets my ass from point A to point B. For the last 20 yrs it's been Chevy before that it was Fords.





__





						Island Of Misfits
					






					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

boo said:


> my fleet had the 300 6 cylinder, you jus couldn't hurt them...my personal trucks have been superdutys with a powerstroke under the hood...I had one chevy and all the small stuff constantly breaking made me say never again...with this diesel shortage I doubt it will get much road time...mebbe time to get a vespa...


Love my Chevys and loved my Ford's and loved my Mopars. Lots of different vehicles break down. I know I've worked on all of them. Also use to be a Service Advisor. Shit breaks,,that's why we have repair shops and tools.
Fastest car I ever had was a Dodge Super Bee with a 383 Magnum.
Had a 69 Camaro,70 GTO,55 Chevy Truck and a few others. Loved every fking one of them.
I wii tow a Ford behind my Chevy if I need to though.
.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 27, 2022)

new ford trucks today are all made in Mexico .. third world stuff and quality


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

Our Company has all fords and has had nothing but trouble with them. All of them are only a couple yrs old. They are not the fords i was used to. Two of them already had to have the Turbos replaced. Absolutely ridiculous after only two yrs. Seen some problems with new Chevy trucks to.
My Avalnche 2500 is a 2002. I will rebuild the motor and trany when its time. No new vehicles for me. My wife's car is a 2004 XJ8 Jag. All my shit is paid for including my house. Not selling any of them to get another fking monthly payment.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

A friend from Florida sent me this picture of his neighbor's driveway.
Said the guy is a paper tiger but sign is hilarious.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 27, 2022)

Patwi said:


> new ford trucks today are all made in Mexico .. third world stuff and quality




i read a report once that an auto factory in Mexico went on strike because some of the work was being outsourced to China

oh the irony


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 27, 2022)

Gooode morning ya'll!


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

My Nissan Frontier was assembled in Tennessee and has 120,000 miles on it.  Only thing I have done to it is tires and regulator maintenance.  I have driven nothing but Nissans since 1985..... Toyota's before that.....guess that makes me a Rice Grinder guy.


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

In my younger days I was a GM guy. 18436572.......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

I did the opposite I started out with a Datsun B210 then a Datsun truck then switched to toyotas. I never had any maintenance issues except for oil changes. I  drive a 4 runner


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 27, 2022)

I arrived in Portland in a 55 Chevy 235 6 cylinder with a burnt valve from pulling Monarch Pass in second.  My wife and I had everything we owned loaded in it and my mother-in-law along for the ride.

Most of my seriously fast vehicles were powered by Ford or Chrysler, including my two Sunbeams.  I have nothing but respect for both.

I had a 364 Buick Nail-Head in a 61 Jag Opera Saloon that never missed a lick and was so smooth you couldn't tell it was running at idle, so know GM makes some good ones too.

I do remember having to fuss with this and that on all the older cars that I owned, because you had to back then.  I appreciate my newer cars because I don't have to as often, but am dismayed that I know less about how to with everything computerized.

PS:  Driving an electric Ford and a Chrysler (318) powered Jeep 5.2L, both of which have been excellent and low maintenance.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

Firing Order LOL


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Firing Order LOL


Yup ....on what?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I did the opposite I started out with a Datsun B210 then a Datsun truck then switched to toyotas. I never had any maintenance issues except for oil changes. I  drive a 4 runner


My first car tho was a Chevy nova. Sold it to a preachers kid who totaled it the first day. Didn’t realize what I had, it was a sweet first car for a young girl.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Yup ....on what?


318


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

All GM 8 cyl back in the day.


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

15436572? Don't cheat.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

pute said:


> 15436572? Don't cheat.


GTO


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

Ford V8 ....I have no idea what a Dodge/Chrysler is...never worked on them.


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

Today I don't know where a spark plug goes with all the new technology added.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Today I don't know where a spark plug goes with all the new technology added.


I always had my yearly Chiltons for that


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Today I don't know where a spark plug goes with all the new technology added.


Yep weird that each plug has its own coil now


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yep weird that each plug has its own coil now


Didn't know that.  Haven't twisted bolts since 1973.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Didn't know that.  Haven't twisted bolts since 1973.


I did my brakes just a few eeks ago on one of my Chevys


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I did my brakes just a few eeks ago on one of my Chevys


I didn't....ha ha.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Gaia's Girl (Oct 27, 2022)

Hi everybody, I wanted to share something awesome with all of you! I only grow veggies and herbs outside (herbs being basil, mint, rosemary, dill, etc.), but this summer I had a visitor in my Blue Skullcap (first pic). She outgrew (!) this little plant (she was long enough to hang off my open palm on both ends) and spent the final weeks of this summer in my Spearmint. There was a smaller mantid (male) hanging around, and suddenly they were both gone. I figured a bird had spied her hanging out and scooped her up. Today I was harvesting more of my mini sweet peppers, and the second pic is what I found on a pepper stem - her ootheca (egg casing)! I'm thrilled, as there should be 200-300 little mantids developing inside. I'll leave her on the stem until the pepper plant dies (if it does this winter) and then keep it in the garage until spring (if you bring it inside in a paper sack, they will hatch as soon as they can and will run everywhere - ask me how I know this!). I've never seen a mantid lay her ootheca on a plant before - I've always found them on trees and larger branches. So I thought I'd share this with you to brighten your day today!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

I love to see praying mantis around…


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 27, 2022)

Patwi said:


> new ford trucks today are all made in Mexico .. third world stuff and quality


My one and only Ford was kinda made in Mexico. The engine and tranny were made there by Ford under license from Mazda. The body/running gear were made in Turkey, and it was assembled there.
Back in my working days, the Ford trannys (autos) weren't worth a crap, and they still used coil springs in the rear that always seemed to break. Never had any problems with Chevys except for a '81 Scottsdale that had a bad heat treat in the cam. Sold it along with a new cam to a coworker. The 350 V8 was hard to kill as well as the Vortex V6. First S10 had one in it and was the fastest vehicle that I ever owned. Second one was slower, but got better gas mileage. Third one was the last year for 'em, and still not as fast as the '90, about the same gas mileage as the '94, but was the last S10 made and only available in a four door 4WD. Haven't been without a 4WD since.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

Look what is going on at my house today.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Look what is going on at my house today.
> 
> View attachment 312136


Wow, snow already. Well at least the rest of those leaves will fall quickly. I would build a snowman


----------



## stain (Oct 27, 2022)

pute said:


> 15436572? Don't cheat.


18436572 firing order on chevy and some old dodges


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

stain said:


> 18436572 firing order on chevy and some old dodges


I have a good one for you stain.    On a older GTO or Firebird which rod bearing gets oil last and will spin first if you don't plastiguage and replace.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

Num 8


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Look what is going on at my house today.
> 
> View attachment 312136


Picture from space dial in on the Hubble


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

Roster, you are one of a kind....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Roster, you are one of a kind....


I bet good m oney if you were to dress in those clothes it would be dead on LOL


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Num 8


nope #6 probably had to Race Pontiac's to know that.  They were famous for that.....same with bending intake valves when you take 30 thousand's off the head.


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I bet good m oney if you were to dress in those clothes it would be dead on LOL


I though it was me for a sec......


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

pute said:


> I though it was me for a sec......


Just do not shoot my drone down next time  LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

This is Pute going for a walk with us brothers here at MP.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 312118


hysterical !


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> hysterical !


Knew someone would get that 
Good ole Joe My hero


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Knew someone would get that
> Good ole Joe My hero


I had responded when I first read it but never pressed send till i got on now 
I sent that out like lightning.!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 28, 2022)

Good morning brothers and sisters!


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2022)

Gotta get my fat arse up on the roof and blow off half a ton of Maple leaves and clean out the gutters. Gonna reward myself with a few flaggards of ale for my labors this afternoon.


----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2022)

Finally warmed up so gonna take a walk.  Gotta get those steps in.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2022)

Leaves down, gutters clean. I'm getting too old for this shit.
Shower taken, and now I've gotta run up to the Pullet's salon and deliver a contact lens to replace the one that self destructed in her eyeball. Kinda hard doing intricate work with one eye. Then I'm off to my libations.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 28, 2022)

Remember that time a billionaire child trafficking ring was busted, but then no one was named other than 1 woman?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)

This guy is bad to the bone.


----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2022)

Beautiful work.  

Back from my walk.  A bit windy but got through it.  Two Bald Eagles flew right by us.  I see them from time to time up there.  They have a nest about a mile away from the dam.  Tried to get a picture but I was to slow.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 29, 2022)

Merry Shatterday!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 29, 2022)

Good morning GW


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 29, 2022)

Good morning SB!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Leaves down, gutters clean. I'm getting too old for this shit.
> Shower taken, and now I've gotta run up to the Pullet's salon and deliver a contact lens to replace the one that self destructed in her eyeball. Kinda hard doing intricate work with one eye. Then I'm off to my libations.


wear clean under wear ,ya never know ! Good Morning Folks


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Remember that time a billionaire child trafficking ring was busted, but then no one was named other than 1 woman?


was it the ring that was composed of past presidents ,politicians and movie stars by chance?


----------



## pute (Oct 29, 2022)

Morning, packing to go fishing as soon as Mr sun make an appearance.  Gonna start out cold.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> was it the ring that was composed of past presidents ,politicians and movie stars by chance?




Les Wexner, the billionaire founder and owner of Victoria's Secret was the blackmailer of Americans that had inspirations of any career political profession or movie stardom and  is the one that pulled little broke arse Jeffery Epstein up and made him who Wexner wanted and needed him to be .. the set up guy for blackmail .... Wexner and G. Maxwell's daddy were both original members of Mossad ...   Mossad is the national intelligence agency of Israel.


Best of luck pute

.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2022)

.. or washing machines in the agitate cycle


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 29, 2022)

Off to the Salt Mines!

a lot of wounded people out there need some salt poured onto their wounds

we will start out making some honey oil , then debone some sticks of weed , then seal a meal and into the freezer

laterz


the meanest bird on earth


----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2022)

iodized or Himalayan or plain kosher .. we have all in stock



big,  ..life as a farmer huh


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 29, 2022)

Patwi said:


> iodized or Himalayan or plain kosher .. we have all in stock
> 
> 
> 
> big,  ..life as a farmer huh


How about "organic" sea salt out of a fresh container that isn't past its shelf life?


----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2022)

anything organic no matter which shelf you put it on




.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Off to the Salt Mines!
> 
> a lot of wounded people out there need some salt poured onto their wounds
> 
> ...


you never met my exwife .....


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
One day a man decided to retire. He booked himself on a Caribbean cruise and proceeded to have the time of his life, that is, until the ship sank... 
He soon found himself on an island with no other people, no supplies, nothing, only bananas and coconuts. 

After about four months, he is lying on the beach one day when the most gorgeous woman he has ever seen rows up to the shore. 

In disbelief, he asks, "Where did you come from? How did you get here?" 

She replies, "I rowed over from the other side of the island where I landed when my cruise ship sank." 

"Amazing," he notes. "You were really lucky to have a row boat wash up with you." 

"Oh, this thing?" explains the woman. " I made the boat out of some raw material I found on the island. The oars were whittled from gum tree branches. I wove the bottom from palm tree branches, and the sides and stern came from an Eucalyptus tree." 

"But, where did you get the tools?" 

"Oh, that was no problem," replied the woman. " On the south side of the island, a very unusual stratum of alluvial rock is exposed. I found that if I fired it to a certain temperature in my kiln, it melted into ductile iron and I used that to make tools and used the tools to make the hardware." 

The guy is stunned. 

"Let's row over to my place," she says "and I'll give you a tour." So, after a short time of rowing, she soon docks the boat at a small wharf. As the man looks to shore, he nearly falls off the boat. 

Before him is a long stone walk leading to a cabin and tree house. 

While the woman ties up the rowboat with an expertly woven hemp rope, the man can only stare ahead, dumb struck. 

As they walk into the house, she says casually, "It's not much, but I call it home. Please sit down." 
"Would you like a drink?" 

"No! No thank you," the man blurts out, still dazed. "I can't take another drop of coconut juice." 

"Oh, it's not coconut juice," winks the woman. "I have a still. How would you like a Tropical Spritz?" 

Trying to hide his continued amazement, the man accepts, and they sit down on her couch to talk. After they exchange their individual survival stories, the woman announces, 

" I'm going to slip into something more comfortable. Would you like to take a shower and shave? There's a razor in the bathroom cabinet upstairs. 

No longer questioning anything, the man goes upstairs into the bathroom. There, in the cabinet is a razor made from a piece of tortoise bone. Two shells honed to a hollow ground edge are fastened on to its end inside a swivel mechanism. 

"This woman is amazing," he muses. "What's next?" 

When he returns, she greets him wearing nothing but some small flowers on tiny vines, each strategically positioned, she smelled faintly of gardenias. She then beckons for him to sit down next to her. 

"Tell me," she begins suggestively, slithering closer to him, "We've both been out here for many months. You must have been lonely. When was the last time you played around? She stares into his eyes. 

He can't believe what he's hearing. "You mean..." he swallows excitedly as tears start to form in his eyes, 

"You've built a Golf Course too?"*


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 312283


Reminds me of an old joke;

There was a convent in Italy that was the home of many young women. One day, a local villager donated a bicycle to make life easier for the sisters in going to town for supplies. 

After a few weeks, the Reverend Mother called the nuns in for a stern talk.
"There's been nothing but fighting over who gets to ride the bicycle, and it's time to stop. From now on, Sister Mary gets the bike on Mondays and Tuesdays. Sister Angela gets it on Wednesdays and Thursdays. Sister Margaret gets it on Fridays and Saturdays, and I get to ride it on Sundays. Any other arguments between you all, I'll put the seat back on it."


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Reminds me of an old joke;
> 
> There was a convent in Italy that was the home of many young women. One day, a local villager donated a bicycle to make life easier for the sisters in going to town for supplies.
> 
> ...


They make apps for that


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2022)

Plant Sentience: A Controversial History


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 30, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Plant Sentience: A Controversial History


Thanks!  Any idea where to buy a copy?  

Check out the sounds of life!









						The Sounds of Life
					

An amazing journey into the hidden realm of nature’s sounds




					press.princeton.edu
				





Passing left.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 30, 2022)

Good morning GW and all you other old farts 


double toking and passing back to GW


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)

Bogart


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 30, 2022)

We knew y’all lightweights wouldn’t mind of we double toked…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We knew y’all lightweights wouldn’t mind of we double toked…


Sounds like a glove has been thrown.......................


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2022)

No argument here....I am a light weight. 

Good morning.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)

pute said:


> No argument here....I am a light weight.
> 
> Good morning.


wish I was , I only smoke once Im in bed to sleep
But lately Im up every other hr lighting a new Joint


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)

If I was a total stoner I;d be here hitting the pipe with subby at 6 am LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2022)

People say I'm no good cuz I get stoned in the morning and drunk in the afternoon.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)

pute said:


> People say I'm no good cuz I get stoned in the morning and drunk in the afternoon.


I hear tell of being Crazy too


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 30, 2022)

pute said:


> People say I'm no good cuz I get stoned in the morning and drunk in the afternoon.


What the fock do they know ....?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)

OK having a brain fart
I woke up in the middle of the night with a great idea of something to order off amazon
I woke my wife and told her remind the number 61 tomorrow so I could remember.
I don't
Any idea what 61 could have meant?


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I hear tell of being Crazy too


Crazy as a loon.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK having a brain fart
> I woke up in the middle of the night with a great idea of something to order off amazon
> I woke my wife and told her remind the number 61 tomorrow so I could remember.
> I don't
> Any idea what 61 could have meant?


egg foo young combo platter ......


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> egg foo young combo platter ......


Closet so far LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)

The Smoke was Good Last Night LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2022)

Angel Number 61​When angel number 61 shows up in your life, it is a message from your angels that you should maintain a positive outlook because your material and financial needs will be met.
Or you could add 8 and talk to your Wife.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Angel Number 61​When angel number 61 shows up in your life, it is a message from your angels that you should maintain a positive outlook because your material and financial needs will be met.
> Or you could add 8 and talk to your Wife.


I'll take it


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I'll take it


you dont like egg foo young?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)

But Darn I was so hoping for that Egg foo Young with brown gravy


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But Darn I was so hoping for that Egg foo Young with brown gravy


ya know me too now !
b4 the week is out i will have grazed on some egg foo young .its time....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK having a brain fart
> I woke up in the middle of the night with a great idea of something to order off amazon
> I woke my wife and told her remind the number 61 tomorrow so I could remember.
> I don't
> Any idea what 61 could have meant?


The Secret Influence of 61 Number​Have you been seeing angel number 61 everywhere in your life of late? It is an indication that your guardian angels have a special message for you. This number will repeatedly appear in your life until you acknowledge the presence of the divine realm in your life. Angel numbers come to you from your guardian angels so you should not be freaked out every time you see the same. This angel number is calling you to be a special person in the lives of others. It is time for you to become a positive role model for the people who look up to you.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Huggie Bear?


I thought huggy was in Berreta?  It has been a hazy minute or two....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 30, 2022)

boo said:


> That’s exactly what Ivan is doing is bodyslamming Dutch out of excitement. They’re working it out well but I have to intercede when I’m close by. Ivan is a little food thief. If dutch walks away from part of his meal Ivan is down on it like white on rice. We’re working it out slowly… Ivan has a great appetite for squirrels


Boo, my MaryJane threw up a sock yesterday. It was one of mine that I had left on the side table by the chair in our living room. We are careful not to leave things around that is unsafe for her but obviously I didn’t leave them out of her reach. I looked frantically for the matching sock and couldn’t find it anywhere. She ate and drank afterwards so I was hoping I just couldn’t find it but last night well about 2:30 in the morning, she barfed up the other one. I feel soooooo lucky that these socks came back up instead of traveling thru her system. Now I’m a helicopter dog mom watching her even closer like a hawk.


----------



## boo (Oct 30, 2022)

Ivan walked out of the woods with a piece of carpet that was nailed to a post for the hogs to rub up against...it was soaked in oil but that probably added to the allure...he lays there munching on it but no swallowing as of yet...yeah, pups are able to find stuff to chew that we didn't even know we had...his favorite toy is the 3rd generation bone and a 5 gallon bucket lid with the spout still attached...he's working on the removal of the spout...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 30, 2022)

I’ve got a couple of those third generation bones that my dogs pick up. Must be some good gnaw on there still . I’m glad to see  them with it


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I thought huggy was in Berreta?  It has been a hazy minute or two....


That was Rooster


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 312333
> Good morning GW and all you other old farts View attachment 312334
> double toking and passing back to GW





  Good morning SB.  Double toking and returning left.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks!  Any idea where to buy a copy?
> 
> Check out the sounds of life!
> 
> ...


not sure Graywolf ... i'll ask relatives, they live in the vicinity and know the emerald folks


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 31, 2022)

Sandman is trying to beat me up. Think he's gonna win this one.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 31, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sister women!  Passing left.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 31, 2022)

*Quote of the Day:* 
"We can easily forgive a child who is afraid of the dark; the real tragedy of life is when men are afraid of the light." 
Plato - Philosopher, Electrician, (427-347 B.C.)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 31, 2022)

Good Morning GW and all you other OFs 


happy Halloween everyone


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 31, 2022)

Happy Halloween


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)

_*Happy Halloween!



*_​


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 312384
> Good Morning GW and all you other OFs View attachment 312385
> happy Halloween everyone





  Good morning SG!  


  Ahroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Beware of witches and goblins..........


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Boo, my MaryJane threw up a sock yesterday. It was one of mine that I had left on the side table by the chair in our living room. We are careful not to leave things around that is unsafe for her but obviously I didn’t leave them out of her reach. I looked frantically for the matching sock and couldn’t find it anywhere. She ate and drank afterwards so I was hoping I just couldn’t find it but last night well about 2:30 in the morning, she barfed up the other one. I feel soooooo lucky that these socks came back up instead of traveling thru her system. Now I’m a helicopter dog mom watching her even closer like a hawk.


Dogs are like goats. They will eat anything.


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2022)

Morning OFC. Happy Halloween.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC. Happy Halloween.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)

@pute  Be very careful fishing on this Day
It's a day were the dead are known to come back 
Even the fishes.................


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Dogs are like goats. They will eat anything.


Yes, I hope she doesn’t do anything like that again. So glad too that she barfed up both socks.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, I hope she doesn’t do anything like that again. So glad too that she barfed up both socks.


Watch her , my friends dog use to eats socks and $3.800 dollars later they found 20 pairs


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Watch her , my friends dog use to eats socks and $3.800 dollars later they found 20 pairs


OMG that’s terrible. I know this can happen. She’s pretty tall now and can look at what’s on the kitchen table and counter. I’ve been doing constant checks around for things small enough to eat and putting thing more out of her reach. The socks were put on the little table beside my chair. I should have know better leaving them there…


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## partyboobs (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @pute  Be very careful fishing on this Day
> It's a day were the dead are known to come back
> Even the fishes.................


Luca Brasi sleeps with the fishes .....


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Luca Brasi sleeps with the fishes .....


No me....today anyway.  I made it off the water in one piece. 28f when we got on the water.  Warmed up nice but the fish were out Trick or Treating. Water temp is down to 48f.....thinking I am done until March.


----------



## stain (Oct 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, I hope she doesn’t do anything like that again. So glad too that she barfed up both socks.


When I was on methadone my lab would dig my socks out of the laundry, (only mine) and eat them. Guess it was his way of getting his fix. 

Must be something in your sweat that it likes or missing in its diet...


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 31, 2022)

Our old Shetland Sheepdog had a bit of anxiety after being brought home. I'd take off my shirt and drop it in the floor next to my side of the bed. The Old Hen would often pick it up and give me a dirty look. Took her a few days to notice that the new dog had been mellowed out by the shirt and was sleeping on it.
Her first one I bought her while we were still dating as teenagers. Up until a few days before he died, he'd root through the laundry hamper and pull a pair of her panties out and eat the crotch outta 'em.


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2022)

Fished from sun up until the cows came home.  Ended up smelling like a skunk. Got a haircut...now smelling like Lillie's in the field.  Life is good...time to get stoned.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 31, 2022)

A few Trick or Treaters yelled this when wife opened the door less than an hour ago .. not sure what it means but they got extra candies ..  


“His name is David and he's a friend.”



.



.


----------



## giggy (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 1, 2022)

Gooode mawning brothers and sisters!  Passing left.




Keeping it real!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 1, 2022)

You're Fired


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2022)

Morning OFC.  3 plants coming down this week.  Plus tons of other things need doing all at the same time......tired just thinking about it.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  3 plants coming down this week.  Plus tons of other things need doing all at the same time......tired just thinking about it.


It's a never ending cycle.....................


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2022)

Good morning
harvested two plants yesterday and will chop the Molokai Frost today


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2022)

Man Bro that's a lot of weed you grow every year.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Man Bro that's a lot of weed you grow every year.



yeah , probably an over reaction from growing up dirt poor

i do not want to run out of herbs ever again…..ever


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)

One for GW


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)

Morning


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 1, 2022)

Second damp and dreary day in a row. All the work I did for last week decided to catch up to my back yesterday, so I'm taking a day off to do nothing but a hot shower and some cold beer this afternoon. Supposed to be nice the rest of the week. I only need one more good day to finish my outdoor goodies before Old Man Winter shows up.
I think next year I'm gonna start in August.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Morning



Sounded a little like whoopsie


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2022)

Mmmmmm , hot coffee


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)

Red Head?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2022)

blue


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2022)

Chrome top


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> blue
> 
> 
> View attachment 312469


Golf ball
Through a straw I wager?


----------



## partyboobs (Nov 1, 2022)

Hope everyone had a good Halloween


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , probably an over reaction from growing up dirt poor
> 
> i do not want to run out of herbs ever again…..ever
> 
> View attachment 312455


Damn I miss you.


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> Hope everyone had a good Halloween


What was your Halloween costume......oh s-hit.   Tell me don't show me.....


----------



## partyboobs (Nov 1, 2022)

pute said:


> What was your Halloween costume......oh s-hit.   Tell me don't show me.....




Like there isn't any nudity with my costumes (I had a few for different parties lol) but yea if risque is a problem then I shouldnt show lol


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> Like there isn't any nudity with my costumes (I had a few for different parties lol) but yea if risque is a problem then I shouldnt show lol


I am a very religious person.   My wife and I are still virgins.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 1, 2022)

pute said:


> I am a very religious person.   My wife and I are still virgins.


lol


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2022)

I do don't inhale.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 2, 2022)

Good morning masterful brothers and sisters of pulchritude!  Passing left!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 2, 2022)

Good morning to the fire stick holder GW and now we can smoke



Double toking again


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


It must be good stuff!  You look pixillated..................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning to the fire stick holder GW and now we can smoke
> View attachment 312509
> Double toking again View attachment 312510


Good morning SG!  We have lit fire stick and an officiating cannabis temple goddess, so let the ceremony begin!  












Double toking and passing left.......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning SG!  We have lit fire stick and an officiating cannabis temple goddess, so let the ceremony begin!
> 
> View attachment 312514
> 
> ...


Wow, look at that…


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning SG!  We have lit fire stick and an officiating cannabis temple goddess, so let the ceremony begin!
> 
> View attachment 312514
> 
> ...


Fock mona lisa thats art work there....


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Sun is just now making an appearance.  Looks like a nice day is coming. 

 Major temperature drop and snow moving in tomorrow.  Could get up to two feet just west of me.  

Cutting down and hanging a Donkey Butter x Cindy 99 today.  That is the second of three that are finishing. Tomorrow I will harvest the plant GMO gifted me.  I would like to let that one go a few more days but I have an upcoming surgery on my hand next week and I won't be able to do much for a few days.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning SG!  We have lit fire stick and an officiating cannabis temple goddess, so let the ceremony begin!
> 
> View attachment 312514
> 
> ...


Whole new meaning to Moses' burning bush or call it holy Moses


----------



## giggy (Nov 2, 2022)

Good luck on your surgery pute


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Sun is just now making an appearance.  Looks like a nice day is coming.
> 
> Major temperature drop and snow moving in tomorrow.  Could get up to two feet just west of me.
> 
> Cutting down and hanging a Donkey Butter x Cindy 99 today.  That is the second of three that are finishing. Tomorrow I will harvest the plant GMO gifted me.  I would like to let that one go a few more days but I have an upcoming surgery on my hand next week and I won't be able to do much for a few days.


Good luck with your hand surgery Pute. How long will it take to recover? You gonna do trim therapy To recover?


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2022)

Gotta get the trimming done before surgery.....I don't have time for this.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 2, 2022)

OK, Old Farts. I've had a song stuck in my head for a couple of days and can't remember who sang it or what the name is. It starts out, "I joined the navy at the age of 17. There were lots of places that I hadn't seen."

Any ideas/help?


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 2, 2022)

Should have mentioned that it was from the late sixties/early seventies era.


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2022)

I should know that especially if it is classic vinyl....more hints?


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 2, 2022)

The melody had something to do with "my home town" and missing kisses. It was a very popular song at the time and played on just about every rock channel.


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2022)

My work it the grow is done.  Now have to do a return on an Amazon order.  I should just keep it.  I ordered a $35 fishing net and they sent me a light bar for a truck.  It lists for $199.   Don't know how they confused a fishing net for a light bar but they did.


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The melody had something to do with "my home town" and missing kisses. It was a very popular song at the time and played on just about every rock channel.


I have no clue.  Artist?


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 2, 2022)

pute said:


> I have no clue.  Artist?


Ain' got a clue.


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2022)

I guess that makes us the crew with no clue.......


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, Old Farts. I've had a song stuck in my head for a couple of days and can't remember who sang it or what the name is. It starts out, "I joined the navy at the age of 17. There were lots of places that I hadn't seen."
> 
> Any ideas/help?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 2, 2022)

All quiet on the western front , long but good movie on trench foot warfare .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> OK, Old Farts. I've had a song stuck in my head for a couple of days and can't remember who sang it or what the name is. It starts out, "I joined the navy at the age of 17. There were lots of places that I hadn't seen."
> 
> Any ideas/help?


maybe not this one
Narcoleptic youth  Michael joined the Navy

Michael joined the navy at the age of 21. They sent him to Virginia where he learned to shoot a gun

Whoa Whoa. Whoa Whoa. He's on a big boat now

He signed away his life, now he gets to see the world. He sent me home a postcard of a really pretty girl

You gotta fight for your country. Fight for your flag. Don't let them turn you into a fag


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The melody had something to do with "my home town" and missing kisses. It was a very popular song at the time and played on just about every rock channel.





East coast song or west coast origins?


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> East coast song or west coast origins?


I think left coast, honestly. Not sure about it. I've got an old DJ friend I see a couple of times a year. If he doesn't know, I'm lost. I know you'll all remember it when I find it and post it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 2, 2022)

dam

this is the on,y song that pops up in my brain


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2022)

Now I won't be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 3, 2022)

Gooode morning!!  Passing left.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 312583
> Gooode morning!!  Passing left.View attachment 312583
> 
> 
> View attachment 312584






Good morning GW Wow that bud has teeth


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 312585
> Good morning GW Wow that bud has teeth View attachment 312586


 


 Gooode morning SG!  Hee, hee, hee, wait until you see how it smokes!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 312587
> Gooode morning SG!  Hee, hee, hee, wait until you see how it smokes!View attachment 312587


She probably bites a little. I’d hit that


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 3, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2022)

Morning folks.


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Windy and snow coming today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2022)

What wind,,,Roster and Joe aint here yet.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 312583
> Gooode morning!!  Passing left.View attachment 312583
> 
> 
> View attachment 312584


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 312539
> View attachment 312540


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dam
> 
> this is the on,y song that pops up in my brain



I remember that song, but it ain't even close. Way too quick of a beat, and not the subject. If and when I find it, you all will do a facepalm and remember it.


----------



## giggy (Nov 3, 2022)

Hippie there is a app on Google that you can hum it to and it will look for the beat to find it.

Still no ness, starting to really worry about our sister.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2022)

Cutting down my last plant on this harvest.  @gmo, Here is a picture of the clone you sent me.  70 days today.  Would like to have run her a few more days but with my upcoming hand procedure I had to chop today so I can get her into jars before I see the doc next week. 





Nice color on this lady.  






Nice frost as well. Can't wait to try her.  Thanks GMO.....hope you like her.


----------



## gmo (Nov 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Cutting down my last plant on this harvest.  @gmo, Here is a picture of the clone you sent me.  70 days today.  Would like to have run her a few more days but with my upcoming hand procedure I had to chop today so I can get her into jars before I see the doc next week.
> 
> View attachment 312605
> 
> ...


You did her justice! Thanks for sharing and best for your procedure and recovery! If they assign PT, I have some trimming that needs to be done


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Cutting down my last plant on this harvest.  @gmo, Here is a picture of the clone you sent me.  70 days today.  Would like to have run her a few more days but with my upcoming hand procedure I had to chop today so I can get her into jars before I see the doc next week.
> 
> View attachment 312605
> 
> ...


Bud of the Month Baby
Im entering Bigs Truck


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> She probably bites a little. I’d hit that


I like the way she squeals when I hit on her.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm beat. All the blinds were taken down, hauled out to the driveway that I'd power washed before hand, sprayed with dish soap, and power washed. What used to take the Old Hen a full day to do was done in three hours, and that allows for drying time. Hillbilly style. Work smarter, not harder.
Gonna hit the shower and hold the bed down while I watch the idiot box.


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2022)

I am tired just thinking about that Hippie.  I am sitting here watching the snow fall.  Colder that a Witches D cup.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Merry Shatterday!  View attachment 312271
> 
> 
> View attachment 312272


Nice!


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 4, 2022)

Right behind ya. See ya in the morning.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 4, 2022)

Gooode morning all!  Passing left!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 4, 2022)

Morning Folks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 4, 2022)

Good morning GW


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 4, 2022)

And everyone else too  


 passing back to GW


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 312634
> Good morning GW View attachment 312635





SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 312636
> And everyone else too  View attachment 312637
> passing back to GW


 


Good morning SG!  Passing left ya'll!  Please double toke, but don't pass a hot box


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2022)

Morning OFC. To early for me.  I will join in once I have got myself moving.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> View attachment 312639


Puffin and passing hasta wait until I get home. Maybe I will retire someday.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Puffin and passing hasta wait until I get home. Maybe I will retire someday.
> 
> Bubba


We will wait for you to get home from work. Have a sweet day


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Puffin and passing hasta wait until I get home. Maybe I will retire someday.
> 
> Bubba




retire as early as you can!

working for the man is waaaaaaay over rated 









retirement


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Right behind ya. See ya in the morning.


Watch out Pute. He is right behind you.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> retire as early as you can!
> 
> working for the man is waaaaaaay over rated
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 4, 2022)

Whoo doggie! Got the sidewalk power washed, a few other things, and steam cleaned the hallway carpet. Sam likes to lay in the hall to keep an eyeball on everything, and he's a drooler. 
Shower taken, and it's T-28 minutes to my liquid reward. I'm not an alcoholic. Alcoholics go to meetings. I'm just a high dog/stoner.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We will wait for you to get home from work. Have a sweet day


Ok I'm at it to beat the band. Do si dos qwet, snocaine, Purple Dawn weed to end evening!
Oh crap time to feed some kitties. I am being stared at!


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Whoo doggie! Got the sidewalk power washed, a few other things, and steam cleaned the hallway carpet. Sam likes to lay in the hall to keep an eyeball on everything, and he's a drooler.
> Shower taken, and it's T-28 minutes to my liquid reward. I'm not an alcoholic. Alcoholics go to meetings. I'm just a high dog/stoner.


Good Lord, did you find a bushel basket of coke in or something? You have done more work in 2 days than I have all month.This was to be leag mulching and blowing out gutters, but it started thunder storming on my way home so that probably will be delayed. Arhggg!


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2022)

Back at sunrise


----------



## Carty (Nov 5, 2022)

Hi everyone... who has 2 thumbs and 2 new hips... this guy.  hahaha.  My wife said I actually said this in the hallway loud on my way to recovery..  hahaha..  now that I've been off pain meds for a good week I can really feel the hips needing more work..  Dr says give it a year, which for me means 6 months.. hahaha.  hey,
ya gotta be tough or your just going to lay around and get worse again.  I can start swimming as of wednesday, time to find out just how heated our pool is.. although it's still in the mid 80's here lately.

I've started a preservation grow on my very own Auto Creations of Gabagoo and Blue Vangoo...  the BV has
not been shared to much, so I"m excited about releasing her to a few testers finally...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 5, 2022)

Good to hear you are healing up and furring over brother!  Good luck with the rehab!!





  Wishing everyone a loverly Satyrday!!  Double toking and passing left.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 5, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hi everyone... who has 2 thumbs and 2 new hips... this guy.  hahaha.  My wife said I actually said this in the hallway loud on my way to recovery..  hahaha..  now that I've been off pain meds for a good week I can really feel the hips needing more work..  Dr says give it a year, which for me means 6 months.. hahaha.  hey,
> ya gotta be tough or your just going to lay around and get worse again.  I can start swimming as of wednesday, time to find out just how heated our pool is.. although it's still in the mid 80's here lately.
> 
> I've started a preservation grow on my very own Auto Creations of Gabagoo and Blue Vangoo...  the BV has
> not been shared to much, so I"m excited about releasing her to a few testers finally...


So glad to hear you are on the mend Carty. You are gonna be like the  bionic  man now.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 5, 2022)

Good Morning!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 5, 2022)

Bogarting before passing. 



good morning friends


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So glad to hear you are on the mend Carty. You are gonna be like the  bionic  man now.


He can leap over tall plants. Faster than a speeding bullet with no powder.
What's that in the sky. Is it a plane. No is SuperCarty the stoner.


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2022)

Carty sounds like you are a new man.... happy for you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 5, 2022)

@Carty …keep your chin up Amigo and keep on keeping on

i have 1/2 of one hip replaced and cannot imagine what two complete replacements would be like


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> @Carty …keep your chin up Amigo and keep on keeping on
> 
> i have 1/2 of one hip replaced and cannot imagine what two complete replacements would be like


You would feel like Wonder Woman big


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You would feel like Wonder Woman big





one of my super hero’s!



she is really in a mess today!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> one of my super hero’s!
> 
> 
> 
> she is really in a mess today!



I’ll bet with som new hips like Carty has she could break those chains


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2022)

Finished in the grow.....football time


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 5, 2022)

I wonder who this could be


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 5, 2022)

Looks like Hopper when he hits the Blue Oyster in Ocra-homa.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I wonder who this could be



like your hat !


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2022)

Looks like Kix Brooks


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 6, 2022)

Laughing my ass off.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 6, 2022)

Gooode mawning ya'll!  Here is to 4:20 AM!!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 6, 2022)

Good Morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 312736
> Gooode mawning ya'll!  Here is to 4:20 AM!!View attachment 312736
> 
> 
> View attachment 312737


Good morning GW. I’m that 4:20 dog for sure 




Middle man fired up another one to pass both ways.


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2022)

Did you remember to set your clocks last night? I didn't and here I am an hour early.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 6, 2022)

all I know is summer is over and winter is here

feck it all


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> all I know is summer is over and winter is here
> 
> feck it all


imagine not having any weed?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> imagine not having any weed?




that imagination is a past reality and it sucks to be out of the herb

that problem has been fixed and the future is so bright that I had to put on my shades


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> imagine not having any weed?


I can't imagine that.  I run out of vodka but never weed.  I can even share.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 6, 2022)

we have plants that are still hanging in the barn from 3 years ago


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we have plants that are still hanging in the barn from 3 years ago


Dry yet?


----------



## stain (Nov 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we have plants that are still hanging in the barn from 3 years ago


Me too and just found a Lb in a cabinet. It's a little crunchy but a smoooooth smoke.

I can honestly say "I've got to much" What sucks also, I can't even give it away.


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2022)

stain said:


> Me too and just found a Lb in a cabinet. It's a little crunchy but a smoooooth smoke.
> 
> I can honestly say "I've got to much" What sucks also, I can't even give it away.
> 
> View attachment 312743


Can't give it away.......I would hate to be an Okie from Muskogee then.


----------



## stain (Nov 6, 2022)

Pot snobbery at its finest....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

What the heck?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we have plants that are still hanging in the barn from 3 years ago


How do they smell when you rub the stalks a little with your fingers?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How do they smell when you rub the stalks a little with your fingers?


They smell dry


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You would feel like Wonder Woman big


That flashed a bizzare picture in my mind!  lets see, "Wonder Big"? No, "Big Women" wont work....Sorry, picturing any of the guys here stuffed into a Wonder Woman out fit...Puff Puff....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They smell dry


I bet they smell Just WONDERFUL Woman


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That flashed a bizzare picture in my mind!  lets see, "Wonder Big"? No, "Big Women" wont work....Sorry, picturing any of the guys here stuffed into a Wonder Woman out fit...Puff Puff....


I bet Big could pull it off


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> imagine not having any weed?


"Times of no money and weed are better than times of money, but no weed."  Freewheeling Franklin.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I bet they smell Just WONDERFUL Woman


That did not help the pic in my mind.......LOL.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)

Bubba said:


> That did not help the pic in my mind.......LOL.
> 
> Bubba


Hot sticky tight Buds at the end of the day
Yummy


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What the heck?


????


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)

pute said:


> ????


She doubled posted LOL But Im sure Roster will get blamed again


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> She doubled posted LOL But Im sure Roster will get blamed again


Darn his hide!

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> She doubled posted LOL But Im sure Roster will get blamed again


What he said


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)

From now on I will be posting only on serious subjects, I'm done horsing around


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)

But dang it I found my avatar this time


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)

Even Dogs want to be me


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)

Off to battle the leaves again.
I find staying on top everyday with a quick mow chop, I tend to not have the heavy leaf problems as much.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> From now on I will be posting only on serious subjects, I'm done horsing around


No way! That's no fun, horse on brother!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)

I Lied


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2022)

I'm out.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 7, 2022)

Ain't far behind ya.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



I WONDER IF HER BACK HURTS


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2022)

Wonder Woman. That's Bigs girlfriend.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 7, 2022)

Todays Society


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 7, 2022)

Good morning Old Farts. Had an early doc appointment this morning so I had to start B4 GW. Couldn’t find the emoji so I have to use the actual picture. Sampling amnesia haze this morning from a friends grow. Very nice buzz to carry me thru the kidney doc appointment. Y’all have a sweet Monday. Catch you later


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 312783
> 
> Todays Society


The way of the electricians


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 7, 2022)

morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2022)

Morning Homies.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 7, 2022)

At docs office. No mask required wow


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2022)

Its about time for things to get back to normal. Although i still see a few morons wearing masks in their cars. Fking idiots.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 7, 2022)

I saw a guy on a bicycle wearing one this morning


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2022)

Blue state here...masks still required in the docs office.

Procedure on my hand this Friday.  Gonna put me on the shelf for a few days.  But I have to dry trim 3 plants starting today.  Will also find the time to walk later this morning.  Busy week.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I saw a guy on a bicycle wearing one this morning


I see that too with no helmets .
The mask in a bike crash will do squat


----------



## giggy (Nov 7, 2022)

Dec 5th I'm gonna have a heart procedure to try to get me out of afib. Saying I'll be on the table for 5 to 5 1/2 hours. Needless to say I'm not looking forward to it. So I have been running around with my head up my back side.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 7, 2022)

giggy said:


> Dec 5th I'm gonna have a heart procedure to try to get me out of afib. Saying I'll be on the table for 5 to 5 1/2 hours. Needless to say I'm not looking forward to it. So I have been running around with my head up my back side.


A Ablasion?


----------



## giggy (Nov 7, 2022)

Yes that's the word.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 7, 2022)

giggy said:


> Yes that's the word.


Good Luck and wear clean underwear .


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2022)

Giggy i know ppl who have had those with great success. Sometimes they have to have a second one but that's not the case most of the time. Either way, it fixed their condition. Matter of fact, the guy that drove me to the hospital when I was working in Shreveport LA the first time i had an AFIB attack, had an ABLATION and he has had no trouble since.
That first AFIB attack scared the holy fk out of me. I thought i was going to die. My heart was beating out of my chest and i kept almost passing out. Not fking fun at all.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 7, 2022)

Good SG!  Good morning all!  Passing left!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 7, 2022)

giggy said:


> Dec 5th I'm gonna have a heart procedure to try to get me out of afib. Saying I'll be on the table for 5 to 5 1/2 hours. Needless to say I'm not looking forward to it. So I have been running around with my head up my back side.


Very common procedure, and pretty good odds that it will fix the AFib.
No need to worry, my own sister just had the same done and it fixed her up fine.


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2022)

Walk is done......back to scissors.


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2022)

afternoon folks...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2022)

Howdy brother Boo.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 7, 2022)

giggy said:


> Dec 5th I'm gonna have a heart procedure to try to get me out of afib. Saying I'll be on the table for 5 to 5 1/2 hours. Needless to say I'm not looking forward to it. So I have been running around with my head up my back side.


My husband is having one the same day for the same thing. Good luck with yours. I hope it works for him too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 7, 2022)

Hey boo. Nice to see you. Ivan still ruling the house?


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 7, 2022)

Got the labors of Hercules done. Got a ton of crap moved, swept, semi-organized, and room for the plow Jeep in the small shed. I was promised help by the Old Hen and Pullet, but they ran off to town for "just a minute to do some local stuff". Got finished about 15 minutes before they came home.  Jeep is in the garage with the battery charging, and parked in front of the plow. It'll be on tomorrow. Takes about five minutes to put on, but I had nothing left in me to do it. Old farts need to know when they've pushed it too far, and I've got a back that never fails to remind me.


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2022)

Just finished trimming for the day.  Will do it again tomorrow.  Gonna practice some 9-ball, take a Jacuzzi and start my daily buzz. 

@ Hippie.  My back is just like yours.  Just a little bit of overdoing it and the back starts screaming.  

@giggy, hope you get your heart back in rhythm.  Getting old isn't for pussies.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 7, 2022)

^^^Ain't that the truth.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 312800


I don’t know, that beard looks good with them suspenders tho. He should probably stay in the cabin


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t know, that beard looks good with them suspenders tho. He should probably stay in the cabin


Think U R right


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 7, 2022)

The Old Hen washed the bedding and hung it on the line. Man, that's a smell you can get no other way. Shower taken and eyelids are drooping. Only thing keeping me awake is the back I pissed off this afternoon.


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2022)

hey, I'm a suspender guy, I love 'em...not worn a belt for 10 years now...yes subbie, Ivan is taking over but Dutch seem to be fine with it, they play which surprises me as cranky and lethargic her had become...Ivan is finding his groove...giggy, I have faith you will be fine, may take a few adjustments in life to get there but heart work has become so common place not there's little risk...
got some free samples of beard conditioner and the such, looking forward to trying it, beard has gotten a life of it's own...for some reason the back isn't an issue, must be the rising moon...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 7, 2022)

boo said:


> hey, I'm a suspender guy, I love 'em...not worn a belt for 10 years now...yes subbie, Ivan is taking over but Dutch seem to be fine with it, they play which surprises me as cranky and lethargic her had become...Ivan is finding his groove...giggy, I have faith you will be fine, may take a few adjustments in life to get there but heart work has become so common place not there's little risk...
> got some free samples of beard conditioner and the such, looking forward to trying it, beard has gotten a life of it's own...for some reason the back isn't an issue, must be the rising moon...


Boos got a nice beard suspenders and can chop wood, build a fire and cook too  what a catch


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2022)

is using a log splitter chopping wood...I rock with my chain saws but not so much an axe...


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## T_Dub (Nov 8, 2022)

As we vote for recreational marijuana today in Missouri……


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 8, 2022)

Morning!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 8, 2022)

T_Dub said:


> As we vote for recreational marijuana today in Missouri……
> View attachment 312849


OUTSTANDING!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 8, 2022)

boo said:


> hey, I'm a suspender guy, I love 'em...not worn a belt for 10 years now...yes subbie, Ivan is taking over but Dutch seem to be fine with it, they play which surprises me as cranky and lethargic her had become...Ivan is finding his groove...giggy, I have faith you will be fine, may take a few adjustments in life to get there but heart work has become so common place not there's little risk...
> got some free samples of beard conditioner and the such, looking forward to trying it, beard has gotten a life of it's own...for some reason the back isn't an issue, must be the rising moon...


I love my suspenders and after all these years I found Deluthe company makes the best.
I would pop off the clips squeezing thru a 16 inch studded walls .
They make clip ons that are excellent and ones you put on brass buttons on the pants.
Deluth is what LLBean and Herters used to be .good stuff....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I love my suspenders and after all these years I found Deluthe company makes the best.
> I would pop off the clips squeezing thru a 16 inch studded walls .
> They make clip ons that are excellent and ones you put on brass buttons on the pants.
> Deluth is what LLBean and Herters used to be .good stuff....


I started using suspenders a few years ago and have only used a belt a few times since.

Gooode morning and happy two toke Tuesday!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

I think we have enough suspenders guys to make a calendar


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2022)

My Wife won't let me wear suspenders. She don't like them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife won't let me wear suspenders. She don't like them.


Maybe she would change her mind once she sees our suspenders calendar


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think we have enough suspenders guys to make a calendar


genius.......!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe she would change her mind once she sees our suspenders calendar


Maybe i should dress up like a fireman.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 8, 2022)

Im still a local volunteer even after I retired


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2022)

I have never worn suspenders.....guess I don't qualify for the calendar.  

More trimming today.  Girls are also hungry.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 8, 2022)

I wore 'em on my warbags back in my working days. My legs would go numb wearing the rig with 35-40 pounds of tools in 'em. A coworker told me that's why he uses suspenders on his. I gaufed at the idea, and he told me to spend the money on a pair and if I didn't like 'em, he'd buy them from me for cost. 
You should have seen the look on his face when I showed up at work Monday with a pair of suspenders that were yeast infection/acid pink. You could see these things in the dark.
Joke was on me. I wore them out and bought a normal looking pair to replace 'em. They made a big difference.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 8, 2022)

Neighbors to the north are moving out today. Judging by the time they got started, they'll be at it 'til way after dark.
Corn two years in a row, so I guess next year I'll have beans for neighbors next year.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Maybe i should dress up like a fireman.


I’m sure she would love that


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

pute said:


> I have never worn suspenders.....guess I don't qualify for the calendar.
> You could fake it for the calendar
> More trimming today.  Girls are also hungry.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> genius.......!


You know I would actually love a suspenders calendar from this group….  would beat that free State Farm calendar in my kitchen all to heck


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 8, 2022)

NOPE Not Spock's pointed ears


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 312881
> 
> NOPE Not Spock's pointed ears


If I was Capt Kirk I would have boinked that green alien girl just saying .....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> If I was Capt Kirk I would have boinked that green alien girl just saying .....


He did LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> He did LOL


exciting yet scary at the same time .....


----------



## boo (Nov 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife won't let me wear suspenders. She don't like them.


she said she loved 'em on me, she said they made my beard look hotter...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 8, 2022)

boo said:


> she said she loved 'em on me, she said they made my beard look hotter...


maybe its because you use conditioner to make your beard female friendly....


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You know I would actually love a suspenders calendar from this group….  would beat that free State Farm calendar in my kitchen all to heck


All my calendars come from local funeral homes lately. Wonder if'n they're trying to tell me something?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> All my calendars come from local funeral homes lately. Wonder if'n they're trying to tell me something?


Yes so you would also sport a MP suspender calendar in your kitchen right?


----------



## boo (Nov 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> maybe its because you use conditioner to make your beard female friendly....


funny you mention that...I got a 8 package samples from the beard guys, some for scents, a few to tame the mane...my beard is white with a dark grey stripe down the middle...


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 312884


So you could do that shot for the calendar. Your face isn’t showing you could be “jokester June” with those. It would be nice to see some cannabis in the picture tho I think a must for the MP suspender calendar. Plus it’s clean enough for my liking too…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

boo said:


> funny you mention that...I got a 8 package samples from the beard guys, some for scents, a few to tame the mane...my beard is white with a dark grey stripe down the middle...


You need to put some of those oils and scents on and take little Ivan for a walk in town. All the girls will want to pet ivan and your nice soft beard.


----------



## boo (Nov 8, 2022)

that's the plan subbie, were having a big bonfire this saturday night or I'd be down on the riverwalk doing just that...I got mebbe 12 packets of stuff to play with...


----------



## boo (Nov 8, 2022)

finally cut down the so f'n gassy plant, talk about fuel smelling...I took a flower a few days ago and dried it indoor with the a/c and just rolled it up...looking forward to a nice stone this evening...not the best yielder but I hope it's as good as it smells/looks...enjoy the night folks...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 9, 2022)

Good night kiddies. Boo, looks like you and Walt are gonna get clobbered again weather wise. Calling for hurricane winds and popup 'naders.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 9, 2022)

Subbie, you wouldn't want a calender pic of me in your kitchen unless ya were lookin' to lose weight. The site of me in the morning would put you off yer feed.


----------



## Carty (Nov 9, 2022)

RIP Matt of Goat & Monkey seeds...  hit me a little hard as I'd been chatting with Matt for the past week..
He sounded great, even helped his Mom repair her house and restore her power after a tree fell on it.

After a few days of no response to anyone, a wellness check was requested and performed.. Matt was
found passed away in his home, more info will be available as it is verified..  but Matt battled an illness
most were unaware of..

I will miss Matt very much.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 9, 2022)

Gooode morning!  Passing left...


----------



## Gaia's Girl (Nov 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 312884


Field expedient, baby!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 9, 2022)

Good morning GW and all you OF peeps. Hope your day is a good one


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 9, 2022)

Good morning SG!  Wishing you the same.


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2022)

Morning


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 9, 2022)

Good Morning


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2022)

One more plant to trim today.  I woke up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## roadking (Nov 9, 2022)

good morning kind people!


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2022)

Morning RK.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 9, 2022)

roadking said:


> good morning kind people!


Good morning roadking. Do you wake and bake? Just asking…


----------



## giggy (Nov 9, 2022)

hey roadking hope you have been well


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 9, 2022)

Didn't do much today. I took the TJ out for a spin and took my bride up to Bob Evans for brunch in it. Food was really good and cheap, too. Now a days, when you can pig out for less than $25, it's a good deal.
Brought her home, folded up the JKU cover and stuffed it back in its storage bag, pulled the Deere out and sucked up what few leaves that were around, took the TJ up to the carwash, and that's it. Not what I'd call a super productive day, but it's a day I needed. My back is still mad at me, but it's getting over it a little.


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2022)

Sounds like a nice relaxing day Hippie.  Give your back a rest .....then you can start over.


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2022)

Can only see out of one eye.........


----------



## roadking (Nov 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning roadking. Do you wake and bake? Just asking…
> View attachment 312905


good evening!
i do occasionally... 
maybe once or three times a month.
my mornings usually start kinda too early for that.
now when i was a younger lad...
kind blessings


----------



## boo (Nov 10, 2022)

I just got woken up by 40 mile an hour wind gusts and rain coming sideways across my yard. The tropical storm hit Carty a couple hours ago it is starting to come my way


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 10, 2022)

Good morning brothers and sisters!  Passing left!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 10, 2022)

Hold on tight boo. Thinking of you in all that wind and watch out for them tornados too.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 10, 2022)

Good morning GW. This time change has got me all messed up. Sleepy at 7:00 pm and up at the crack of dawn.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW. This time change has got me all messed up. Sleepy at 7:00 pm and up at the crack of dawn.
> View attachment 312943
> View attachment 312944





Good morning SG!  I'm usually sleepy at 7:00 PM and awake before the crack.


----------



## giggy (Nov 10, 2022)

I hate mornings but I have to deal with em. So morning.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 10, 2022)

giggy said:


> I hate mornings but I have to deal with em. So morning.


Morning is the best time of day for me. Maybe this will help



 Hope you day gets better


----------



## giggy (Nov 10, 2022)

Being in the service I learned to become a morning person. On Sunday morning I grab my pipe and stash box, set at the computer and wake and bake. I'm up at 0500 and everybody else gets up around 1000. Nice and peaceful. Now my wife, is another story. There used to be a 7/11 commercial with a werewolf till he got his coffee. I swear they got that from my wife.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 10, 2022)

I love the early mornings before sunrise….ive heard my roosters crowing at 3:30 in the morning 

but yeah , it is difficult to get started in the mornings , nothing wants to work very well until things get oiled and warmed up

coffee and cannabis are my go to fuel in the morning


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2022)

I am and always have been an early bird.  But, as age had creeped up on me it has gotten harder and harder to get my motor going.  Some morning are worse than others.  My back hates me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 10, 2022)

giggy said:


> Being in the service I learned to become a morning person. On Sunday morning I grab my pipe and stash box, set at the computer and wake and bake. I'm up at 0500 and everybody else gets up around 1000. Nice and peaceful. Now my wife, is another story. There used to be a 7/11 commercial with a werewolf till he got his coffee. I swear they got that from my wife.


You should put on a pot before she gets up…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I love the early mornings before sunrise….ive heard my roosters crowing at 3:30 in the morning
> 
> but yeah , it is difficult to get started in the mornings , nothing wants to work very well until things get oiled and warmed up
> 
> coffee and cannabis are my go to fuel in the morning


Yes, takes me a while to get the squeaks out too


----------



## boo (Nov 10, 2022)

meh, lots of rain and wind but no issues so far...Ivan doesn't like taking care of binniz while it's raining...he stayed out until he broke that habit...


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2022)

Been trimming the last 3 days.   Mon it was Gold Digger, Tues it was D-99 (donkey butter x cindy 99) yesterday it was Grape Ape x Tres Haze from GMO.  All are trimmed and in jars.  Been a good week.  Here is a pic of the Grape Ape x Tres Haze. I smoked a bowl of it last night.  Although green is was gooooood stuff.  Good taste and smell.  Can't wait to see how it is after curing.


----------



## partyboobs (Nov 10, 2022)

******* cold today


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> ******* cold today


It is November.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 10, 2022)

partyboobs said:


> ******* cold today


Not here. 73 degrees and sunny. Perfect day. Got the golf cart washed as well as the new Deere, got two batteries in the ATV and FrankenDeere charging, and got the blade on the Jeep. Let 'er snow.

Got a little rearranging to do tomorrow and get stuff put up, and I'm done. I'm beat. Showertime comin'.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Been trimming the last 3 days.   Mon it was Gold Digger, Tues it was D-99 (donkey butter x cindy 99) yesterday it was Grape Ape x Tres Haze from GMO.  All are trimmed and in jars.  Been a good week.  Here is a pic of the Grape Ape x Tres Haze. I smoked a bowl of it last night.  Although green is was gooooood stuff.  Good taste and smell.  Can't wait to see how it is after curing.
> 
> View attachment 312977


Another beautiful bud


----------



## pute (Nov 10, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## T_Dub (Nov 11, 2022)

TGIF


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 11, 2022)

pute said:


> I am and always have been an early bird.  But, as age had creeped up on me it has gotten harder and harder to get my motor going.  Some morning are worse than others.  My back hates me.


My biological clock seems set to the time zone that I grew up in, which is a couple hours earlier that Pacific time, so I typically get up at 2:00 or 3:00 and have never needed an alarm clock.  

These days, Miss Layla reliably comes and wakes me about that time, even if I was inclined to slug-a-bed in a few extra winks.  Nuzzling my neck with her face, while moaning and whimpering.  


boo said:


> meh, lots of rain and wind but no issues so far...Ivan doesn't like taking care of binniz while it's raining...he stayed out until he broke that habit...


Ivan is a little big to introduce to the alpha wolf rollover, but that is how I house trained my pups.  All of our GS rescues already had that part down pat.

I paper trained my first GS by previously peeing on a newspaper by the back door and setting her on it when I first brought her in the door.  

Now days, we have a dog door that opens into an enclosed courtyard, so I pee in the general area I wish them to use beforehand and show them the courtyard as part of their introduction.  So far the 10' block walls, with galvanized sheet metal on the gate and other climbing surfaces, it has kept our dogs and cats in and with our GS support, squirrels, racoons, possums, and other critters out.


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2022)

Morning OFC.  I have never used an alarm clock.  I just wake up when I am supposed to.  Even if I get up at 3 am to go fishing...I just wake up. Even as a kid, mom never had to get me up.....my younger brother was exactly the opposite...

17 fargin degrees outside.....brrrrr.

Gotta get busy and get last minute things done in the grow this morning.  Getting my hand worked on later today.  Don't know what to expect of how long I will be unable to use it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 11, 2022)

Happy Birthday Boo!


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Happy Birthday Boo!


What?  Doesn't show....?


----------



## boo (Nov 11, 2022)

gray, Ivan was introduced to the alpha male rollover on day one...both he and dutch were shown that, it certainly sets the ground rules in place and isn't forgotten...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 11, 2022)

Back in my working days, I had the clock set for 0400. I'd wake up and turn it off at 0345 or so. Up and out by 0430 and battling the idiots on I 75 to be in Murder City by 0630. Don't miss those days a bit. Now a days, I wake up when I wake up. First thing I did when I retired back in '06 was to take off my slave bracelet and toss it in the trash. Haven't worn a watch since. I'm on Indian time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2022)

I wake up every morning around 4 or 430am. Haven't used an alarm in yrs. Then again my ass is asleep by 930. Unless it's the weekend and then I stay up to almost 10.


----------



## boo (Nov 11, 2022)

I get up at 8am, that long morning sleeps makes all the difference in my life...go to bed with an ice pack on my back and a heating pad on my belly...you do what you gotta do...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2022)

Not sure if I could sleep that long even if I was retired. My eyes open up no matter what at 4 or 430. I stayed up one night until 12 and still woke up at 4. Was tired all fking day.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 11, 2022)

I get to sleep around 0400-0600 and sleep 'til 0930-1000. No rest for the wicked. 
Got the equipment taken care of with a drink of Seafoam for winter storage. Done, done, and done.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 11, 2022)

Gotta head out a bit early for Beer Day and pick up the Pullet's SUV. She lunched her front brake pads and rotors. Found a place in town that would do 'em for $300. I priced the parts. They made $50 bucks on the deal. Wasn't worth my time or back, so I let her farm it out. 
See ya's when my BAC is sufficient for a Friday.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Gotta head out a bit early for Beer Day and pick up the Pullet's SUV. She lunched her front brake pads and rotors. Found a place in town that would do 'em for $300. I priced the parts. They made $50 bucks on the deal. Wasn't worth my time or back, so I let her farm it out.
> See ya's when my BAC is sufficient for a Friday.


Need to instruct her in the ways of proper braking techniques LOL


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2022)

My typing isn't gonna come easy for awhile.  Quick procedure. In and out in in less than two hours.  They were waiting for me when I got there.   Part one is done, I go back on Monday to do part two.  Then rehab.  






If all goes well that little finger hanging out by itself will join the others.


----------



## boo (Nov 11, 2022)

be sure and take it easy on the newly repaired paw brother...don't pull a me and damage it before it heals...


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2022)

MONDAY IS THE REAL CHALLENGE.  GONNA STRAIGHTEN THE FINGER.  Doc says it will most likely tear the skin......great.  Will be able to 
better evaluate the damage and give us a better rehab time table.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 11, 2022)

Wishing the best for ya. Tried to go through the same thing back in '03, but the doc said he didn't want to do it. I said I wanted 'em gone, and he said when I came back with my hand in a claw shape, he'd do it. Said most times when they cut 'em off, they came back in spades. For once I listened. Only the ring finger has a crook, and it ain't that bad.
Hope they hooked you up on some good pain meds. Hands have lots of nerve endings.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 11, 2022)

pute said:


> My typing isn't gonna come easy for awhile.  Quick procedure. In and out in in less than two hours.  They were waiting for me when I got there.   Part one is done, I go back on Monday to do part two.  Then rehab.
> 
> View attachment 313010
> 
> ...


Glad you’re home and everything went well. Best of luck with the next part and recovery


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 11, 2022)

pute said:


> MONDAY IS THE REAL CHALLENGE.  GONNA STRAIGHTEN THE FINGER.  Doc says it will most likely tear the skin......great.  Will be able to
> better evaluate the damage and give us a better rehab time table.


Make sure you mark the brain before going back Monday


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 11, 2022)

We dont heal like we used too sadto say.
Smoke some weed ,I hear it makes the pain go away ...


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> We dont heal like we used too sadto say.
> Smoke some weed ,I hear it makes the pain go away ...


I tried to eat a bullet now I eat MaryJane
Oh wait the bullet tried to eat my Brain


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2022)

All I know is I don't have time for this.  There are no days off if you have a perpetual grow.  I need to pop jars and I have one hand.  

Watch me get through this without slowing down.  Evaluate, adapt, overcome.  

Spoken like a stoner on pain killers.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 11, 2022)

Run someone needs to screw in the light bulbs


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 11, 2022)

pute said:


> All I know is I don't have time for this.  There are no days off if you have a perpetual grow.  I need to pop jars and I have one hand.
> 
> Watch me get through this without slowing down.  Evaluate, adapt, overcome.
> 
> Spoken like a stoner on pain killers.


Anything good?


----------



## stain (Nov 11, 2022)

Found this interesting read. As most know here, we've been lied to our whole life. I've fell down a rabbit hole and can't stop looking for the truth. Since I'm not the sharpest stick in the quiver. Would someone check this out and see if it resonates with you. You might find that the peat we use, is from a flood/ catastrophe from the 10th century.

It even has pictures....lol

the dark earth chronicles

conjuringthepast dot com   

pm me or open forum replies are welcome


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2022)

Watching football elevating my hand.  


Hippie420 said:


> Wishing the best for ya. Tried to go through the same thing back in '03, but the doc said he didn't want to do it. I said I wanted 'em gone, and he said when I came back with my hand in a claw shape, he'd do it. Said most times when they cut 'em off, they came back in spades. For once I listened. Only the ring finger has a crook, and it ain't that bad.
> Hope they hooked you up on some good pain meds. Hands have lots of nerve endings.


Doc said Tylenol....sure....I have my own..




SubmarineGirl said:


> Glad you’re home and everything went well. Best of luck with the next part and recovery


Thanks Subbie, this is just superficial, inconvenience at worst.  Nothing like what some here have delt with.


joeb631a said:


> We dont heal like we used too sadto say.
> Smoke some weed ,I hear it makes the pain go away ...



I know Joe.  Ain't the first time and every time it takes longer to come back.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 12, 2022)

Good Morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  I have never used an alarm clock.  I just wake up when I am supposed to.  Even if I get up at 3 am to go fishing...I just wake up. Even as a kid, mom never had to get me up.....my younger brother was exactly the opposite...
> 
> 17 fargin degrees outside.....brrrrr.
> 
> Gotta get busy and get last minute things done in the grow this morning.  Getting my hand worked on later today.  Don't know what to expect of how long I will be unable to use it.


Good luck with the hand procedure!


boo said:


> gray, Ivan was introduced to the alpha male rollover on day one...both he and dutch were shown that, it certainly sets the ground rules in place and isn't forgotten...


Nothing I've found impresses them more and doesn't physically hurt them.  My pups were quick studies on housebreaking 101, but a couple lagged behind on chewing 101.  

I later learned it was due to separation anxiety, which was supported by my experience with Lola, our first pup after my retirement.  One of us was almost always with her and she didn't chew stuff up, even when we were both gone.


Hippie420 said:


> Back in my working days, I had the clock set for 0400. I'd wake up and turn it off at 0345 or so. Up and out by 0430 and battling the idiots on I 75 to be in Murder City by 0630. Don't miss those days a bit. Now a days, I wake up when I wake up. First thing I did when I retired back in '06 was to take off my slave bracelet and toss it in the trash. Haven't worn a watch since. I'm on Indian time.


Mine came off on retirement day, 1-1-2005 as well and stayed off.  I just noticed a box of watches a few days back, all of them run down or with dead batteries.  Now I just carry a phone..............


pute said:


> All I know is I don't have time for this.  There are no days off if you have a perpetual grow.  I need to pop jars and I have one hand.
> 
> Watch me get through this without slowing down.  Evaluate, adapt, overcome.
> 
> Spoken like a stoner on pain killers.


Commiseration and good luck with your rehab brother.   You are past the toughest part for me, and that was when they shot up my hand to deaden it for surgery.  Lots of nerves in our hands and it felt like they found a huge percent of them with the syringe.   

I fortunately only had my ring finger done, so my recovery time was minimal, though we would have to define recovery.  

I was touch typing poorly the day after and my finger is for all practical purposes now straight, but I can still feel stiffness when curling my fingers into a tight fist and it won't hyperextend as far as the rest.  

I also had to buy a jar wrench for the first time in my life, because I don't have the grip strength I used to.

Yet another thing to develop a sense of humor about as more of our superannuated parts wear out or fall off......................


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 313037
> 
> Good Morning


Tastes in everything of course vary, immediately bringing to mind the question of whether cooking is one of her other charms?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 12, 2022)

Make one mistake you little bastard ......


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 12, 2022)

Good morning

coffee time with cinnamon rolls

then we blast some BHO oil since it is like 20 degrees this morning

got the chicken coop winterized just in time

i take care of two feral cats , for the last 13 years and the old male is going blind…this will be the first time that i have ever taken care of a blind animal , this should be interesting

i am still in shock over Matt’s passing

RIP my Friend


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i take care of two feral cats , for the last 13 years and the old male is going blind…this will be the first time that i have ever taken care of a blind animal , this should be interesting


As long as he's in the same surroundings, you shouldn't notice any difference. The first Shetland Sheepdog I bought my wife went blind. She wouldn't believe it, even when I pointed out the frosty eyes. I finally moved one chair about two feet. Yep, he ran smack into it. It was a large padded recliner, so no damage to him other than a little bewilderment and I moved it back into the original place, but it proved my point to her.

Speaking of the Old Hen's dog, she got a reality check this morning. She headed out the front door with the dog and then noticed a coyote standing at the end of the driveway. She spotted it about the same time he did, and off he goes after it. He's a little bitty dog, and she starts screaming at him to come back, which luckily he did. She goes out with the 9MM now. I'd warned her years ago not to take him out without a firearm, and this made a believer out of her.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 12, 2022)

Just made salisbury steaks and homemade gravy to match. Judging by the way it disappeared, I'd say it was a winner. It did taste pretty good.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 13, 2022)

Wishing everyone a lovely Sunday!  





Passing left!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

Thank you GW 


 wishing you a sweet Sunday too.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> As long as he's in the same surroundings, you shouldn't notice any difference. The first Shetland Sheepdog I bought my wife went blind. She wouldn't believe it, even when I pointed out the frosty eyes. I finally moved one chair about two feet. Yep, he ran smack into it. It was a large padded recliner, so no damage to him other than a little bewilderment and I moved it back into the original place, but it proved my point to her.
> 
> Speaking of the Old Hen's dog, she got a reality check this morning. She headed out the front door with the dog and then noticed a coyote standing at the end of the driveway. She spotted it about the same time he did, and off he goes after it. He's a little bitty dog, and she starts screaming at him to come back, which luckily he did. She goes out with the 9MM now. I'd warned her years ago not to take him out without a firearm, and this made a believer out of her.


Y’all are lucky. We use to have coyotes at my old place. Started having inside cats after two of my cats were killed by them. I too would carry my handgun every time If I let my little dog out where she could get attacked.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank you GW View attachment 313086
> wishing you a sweet Sunday too.View attachment 313087


My pleasure SG!  



Thank you for the sweet thoughts!




Let's start this morning on an upbeat note with dabs and hugz all around!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> My pleasure SG!  View attachment 313088
> Thank you for the sweet thoughts!View attachment 313088
> 
> 
> Let's start this morning on an upbeat note with dabs and hugz all around!  View attachment 313089


Don’t know how many will join us for the dabs but we may have a few hugz takers.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

Smoking a sample from a bag I was gifted yesterday from a friend that likes to grow but then loses interest when they are ready for harvest. (I know right?) He’s not a smoker but a really great gardener. He grows cannabis trees with his own idea of let it go wild with no trimming feeding it his special teas he make for them. His plants are way over my head and usually very beautiful and full of nice buddage. Most of his plants were ready about a month ago when everyone else’s were but he never harvested them. Loses interest for some reason for the trim party thoughts maybe… Just letting them go to pot so to say. He gave me a sample a few weeks ago and told me he has no time for harvest.  i told him not to let all his work go to waste that his pot smoking friends would love it. He likes for me to sample his weed for some reason I think a competition thing but I don’t know… I usually send him a snail mail detailed description of the qualities of his herb from bag appeal, rolling, burning and the actual buzz. This description always ensures I will get to sample of next years weed as he loves getting a good report card . Not sure how much he let go to pot without trimming or drying but the bag he gave me yesterday was right on time in quality. Not sure what strand it was but nice morning buzz.


----------



## giggy (Nov 13, 2022)

morning still asleep


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning still asleep View attachment 313095


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

Morning, smoke em if ya got em.  Quickly learning how to do things with one hand.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2022)

Bird room cleaned, put an edge on my Buck 303 go to knife, and did the dishes while the Old Hen and Pullet were shopping. Should be good for an "attaboy" when she gets back. Relaxing time.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning, smoke em if ya got em.  Quickly learning how to do things with one hand.


Good luck tomorrow pute. Tell the doc to leave you some pinchers to hold your pipe while you heal


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

I have come to the conclusion, after years of frustration, we have an NFL DOORMAT for a football team.   You know, the team that everybody wants to play for a sure win.  We didn't disappoint again today.  

Like watching a terrible movie that always has a terrible ending.  Laughing stock of the league.

Rant over.


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

Maybe I should watch CNN.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I have come to the conclusion, after years of frustration, we have an NFL DOORMAT for a football team.   You know, the team that everybody wants to play for a sure win.  We didn't disappoint again today.
> 
> Like watching a terrible movie that always has a terrible ending.  Laughing stock of the league.
> 
> Rant over.


No, that would be the team I regretfully support every year the jacksonville jags


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2022)

I'd match the Detroit Lions against any of your teams for the NFL doormat.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd match the Detroit Lions against any of your teams for the NFL doormat.





Hippie420 said:


> I'd match the Detroit Lions against any of your teams for the NFL doormat.


So we all suck together....misery loves company


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

pute said:


> So we all suck together....misery loves company


Good Luck tomorrow, Night all.


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

good night. taking sleeping pill.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 13, 2022)

Show night with my girls. Season finale of Interview with a Vampire. Meh. Next to the last episode of Walking Dead? Very good. After next Sunday, they'll start the spinoffs. Might be good. Might be stinkers. Time will tell.
Sunday showtime is a time very dear to me. I rarely get both of my girls to set down and watch the tube with me. Too much Hallmark Channel keeps 'em away. I can't stand that channel.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 14, 2022)

Lets start this morning on an upbeat note by hugging the person you wake up next to.  


Passing left!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 14, 2022)

Hugging the dog until my human wakes up


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 14, 2022)

I am hugging the cat


----------



## boo (Nov 14, 2022)

I hug 2 dogs every morning, Ivan want way more that just hugs...I get down on the floor and mug the little guy...


----------



## giggy (Nov 14, 2022)

Well it's a Monday, hope all are well. Not gonna hug the one I woke next to. I'm not waking up grumpy.


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2022)

No hugs here....busy dealing with a bum hand.  Hope everybody had a good weekend.  I had to lay low so I watched football all weekend.  Good thing I ain't in Vegas....every team I rooted for lost.  Most be something in the water in these parts.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 14, 2022)

Every morning I kiss my Mia. She is a 13y/o? sun conure.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 14, 2022)

Tiki gets the second to the last kisses every night. The Old Hen still gets first and last. Just seems kinda natural.

Good morning brothers & sisters. It was 26 when I woke up, but it's gone up to a tropical 34 since. Hoping for the 40 degrees the weatherdude promised. Got bird cages to power wash. They won't get it again 'til spring.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 14, 2022)

facebook]5581855681901512


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 14, 2022)

break time


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 14, 2022)

Holy moly


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> break time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nummy


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 14, 2022)

Got the cages washed and back in the room. If you think it's fun to power wash stuff at 36 degrees, yer nutz. Only good thing about it is that it's done. Time for a hot shower and a comfy bed. Already stuffed my mug with some leftover perogies. I swear they're even better the second day.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got the cages washed and back in the room. If you think it's fun to power wash stuff at 36 degrees, yer nutz. Only good thing about it is that it's done. Time for a hot shower and a comfy bed. Already stuffed my mug with some leftover perogies. I swear they're even better the second day.


Hey what do you put in yours other than cheese? When you make your Perogies


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 14, 2022)

I didn't make 'em. The Old Hen did and made three different kinds. One was potato and cheese, another was something she called a stuffed pierogi, and the ones she eats are sauerkraut. She bakes 'em in the oven with diced up bacon and onions on 'em. Toss on a little sour cream and you've got a nice dinner.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I didn't make 'em. The Old Hen did and made three different kinds. One was potato and cheese, another was something she called a stuffed pierogi, and the ones she eats are sauerkraut. She bakes 'em in the oven with diced up bacon and onions on 'em. Toss on a little sour cream and you've got a nice dinner.


I love me pierogis


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 14, 2022)

I love a hot shower. Man, did that feel good. I'm beat.


----------



## pute (Nov 14, 2022)

Just staring at the screen....pretty mellow on pain killers from my visit to the hand surgeon.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 15, 2022)

Hugs and tokes all around!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Just staring at the screen....pretty mellow on pain killers from my visit to the hand surgeon.


I suggest smoke some weed ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 15, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 15, 2022)

‘Good morning Y’all


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Just staring at the screen....pretty mellow on pain killers from my visit to the hand surgeon.


How did it Go, did they do the second part ? Must hurt dang


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 15, 2022)

How you making out with your hand @pute ? Glad to see you here.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 15, 2022)

Stop poking the bull


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I suggest smoke some weed ....


That's like telling a fat kid to eat more M&Ms.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 16, 2022)

Good morning all!  Passing joint and hugs left!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's like telling a fat kid to eat more M&Ms.


I like both


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 16, 2022)

breakfast burritos at the senior center this morning

time to clean out the chicken coop and freshen it up for the winter……all the old hay and manure go on the garden , about 10 years of doing this and the soil is getting better

cept the dam bind weed


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> breakfast burritos at the senior center this morning
> 
> time to clean out the chicken coop and freshen it up for the winter……all the old hay and manure go on the garden , about 10 years of doing this and the soil is getting better
> 
> cept the dam bind weed


Dam bind weed must love that chicken p-oop


----------



## giggy (Nov 16, 2022)

Morning everybody.  Bind weed? gonna tie my pecker to a tree to a tree, gonna tie my pecker to a tree. To bad you gotta tie your pecker to the ground. LOL

Yes the evil little clown has a morbid sense of humor.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

I was looking up bind weed and I see they sell it on eBay  maybe you can make some money…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

There seems to be some good uses for that bind weed. Maybe not so bad to have even in the garden. Aside from the beautiful flowers…








						Health Benefits and Therapeutic Uses of Bindweed
					

Bindweed is been known for its properties to purify and cleanse the body and calm the mind, and is a rich source of many compounds. Read more




					www.home-remedies-for-you.com


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2022)

Been reading and catching up on things.  I missed a lot over the last two days.   Can read ok but trying to type using one hand has slowed me down some.   I can read better than I can type anyway.  

Can't take a day off....this place moves fast .


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 16, 2022)

tO @WeedHopper LOV @pute


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> tO @WeedHopper LOV @pute
> 
> View attachment 313268


Bastard.


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2022)

Going in for physical therapy.  BB later.


----------



## giggy (Nov 16, 2022)

I guess Hopper and Hippie are the only cheech and Chong fans.

Hope everybody is having a good day. Mine is so so.


----------



## giggy (Nov 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bastard.


Now Hopper you know that is best thing for a cowboys helmet, well maybe plant flowers in it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

a bouquet for your so so day giggy


----------



## pute (Nov 16, 2022)

Sleep


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 17, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Hugs all around and passing left...........


----------



## giggy (Nov 17, 2022)

Morning everybody, we are about 20deg below where we should be at this time. Nice frosted up windshield this morn.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, we are about 20deg below where we should be at this time. Nice frosted up windshield this morn.


Hope your day is better than so so today


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 313302
> 
> a bouquet for your so so day giggy


Im doing moderately, just sayin....!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Sleep





yes they are!…….they are ALL asleep!

im putting salt in the coffee


----------



## giggy (Nov 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hope your day is better than so so today


I'm hoping after they get done with me on Dec. 5th that I start feeling better. Tired of feeling like crap, just no energy, chest hurts at times. It sux. They are gonna go in with a hot probe and touch some places in my heart to try to get rid of the afib, I just hope it works. Thanks for hoping I have a better day.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> I'm hoping after they get done with me on Dec. 5th that I start feeling better. Tired of feeling like crap, just no energy, chest hurts at times. It sux. They are gonna go in with a hot probe and touch some places in my heart to try to get rid of the afib, I just hope it works. Thanks for hoping I have a better day.


your fan club is rootin for you !


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> I'm hoping after they get done with me on Dec. 5th that I start feeling better. Tired of feeling like crap, just no energy, chest hurts at times. It sux. They are gonna go in with a hot probe and touch some places in my heart to try to get rid of the afib, I just hope it works. Thanks for hoping I have a better day.


Sorry Giggy.  I am putting up with my own issues.  Getting old is a b-itch.  Hoping the best.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> I'm hoping after they get done with me on Dec. 5th that I start feeling better. Tired of feeling like crap, just no energy, chest hurts at times. It sux. They are gonna go in with a hot probe and touch some places in my heart to try to get rid of the afib, I just hope it works. Thanks for hoping I have a better day.


Are they treating for Afib now? What are they prescribing Blood thinners for now?
Most likely coumadin Best of luck we are pulling for you


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> I'm hoping after they get done with me on Dec. 5th that I start feeling better. Tired of feeling like crap, just no energy, chest hurts at times. It sux. They are gonna go in with a hot probe and touch some places in my heart to try to get rid of the afib, I just hope it works. Thanks for hoping I have a better day.


Best of luck with your procedure brother!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 17, 2022)

My husband is going in for the same procedure the same day Giggy. Best of luck with yours.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, we are about 20deg below where we should be at this time. Nice frosted up windshield this morn.


Global warming my ass!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Global warming my ass!


Butt Butt..................


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

That's progress


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 17, 2022)

And 2022


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

Been snowing all day and coming down hard currently.  I have a physical therapy appointment in a couple of hours.....better leave early.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

coming down hard here too but we just rolled up another one so we will soon be going up easy


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2022)

I guess the east coast is getting clobbered. Got 4' in some places.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 17, 2022)

Been getting free entertainment all evening. The idiots in Michigan are learning how to drive again. Been a combo of fire trucks, tow trucks, meat wagons, and state troopers all night. Musta got slick out there.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 17, 2022)

smoking some Ogers kush and calling it a day

iko iko


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

Evening stoners.  Back from the monthly dinner with the neighbors.  Czechoslovakian tonight.  Had pork schnitzel.  Lots of gossip and neighborhood s-hit I could care less about.  But, I smile, eat my pickle and mind my manners the best I can.  I only wonder how I got involved with a group that thinks the Big Ban Era was the best music ever made. Fk, I am old.


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

A prostitute is like a reverse mortgage.......


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 17, 2022)

I'll bite... Lots of pinch hits tonight and the coffee is well worn off and gone... How is a prostitute like a reverse mortgage?


----------



## pute (Nov 17, 2022)

I don't know...but Gutfeld said it on his show tonight so it must be cool.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 18, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Wishing a lovely day to ya all!  

Passing left, hugs all around!


----------



## giggy (Nov 18, 2022)

Where is Hopper at?


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2022)

Passing the joint back with a hug and a cheap feel.

I think Hopper's doing that "W" thing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 18, 2022)

hugs right back atcha GW and some coffee


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2022)

I always was a sucker for pretty eyes and a beautiful smile.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)

Sorry guys I've been busy as a mother fker. 13hr day Monday driving to Tulsa Oklahoma for two site visits and then driving all the way back to Dallas. And yesterday my ass was up and on the road at 418 am heading to OKC for a 9am site visit. Long meeting and then driving my ass back to Dallas. Needless to say, my back is kicking my sore ass.  Life and times of a fking Project Manager doing Government Work.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)

I know,,i will be 67 in Febuary,,, why am I not retired?
My house, Avalanche, and my Wifes Jag is paid for,,, but my SS will not cover the things in life that I and the Wife enjoy. SS would cover my basic bills, food, and gas MAYBE, but will not cover Property Taxes, Home Owners Insurance, and being able to do a goddamn thing but set at home worrying about prices of food and everything else going up under this idiot that's in charge of the Country. So to enjoy our lives and do the things we like and be able to afford to buy shit we want,,,I have to work. I make pretty good money so giving that up is just not in the cards. Besides i truly think its what keeps me in shape and alive.
I will retire when i can't get my ass up out of bed to go to work. When that happens I'm done and will move the fk on to whatever is on the other side. Untill then i will just b.itch about it because that's what i like to do is b.itch about work until i get home and have a few beers and a few bowls. Then im all good.


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2022)

I'm retired and have never worked so hard in my life. I agree with Hopper, staying active keeps you in shape and alive. I don't know that I would enjoy all that driving though. I hope they pay depreciation and give you a gas allowance on your truck Hopper.


----------



## giggy (Nov 18, 2022)

Happy heavenly birthday yooper, we miss you brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm retired and have never worked so hard in my life. I agree with Hopper, staying active keeps you in shape and alive. I don't know that I would enjoy all that driving though. I hope they pay depreciation and give you a gas allowance on your truck Hopper.


They pay me a 100.00 a week truck allowance, and i have 4 Gas Cards to be used for business only. And of course my Weekly Salary and expenses.
I get a yearly Work related Bonus and an XMas Bonus. Weeks paid vacation and a week's sick pay.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hugs right back atcha GW and some coffee
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 313429


Stunning ....


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 18, 2022)

MY UNCLE ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2022)

Outside of the long assed drives, ya got a pretty cushy job, Hopper. The extra bucks are worth it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)

You are absolutely correct brother Hippie.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> They pay me a 100.00 a week truck allowance, and i have 4 Gas Cards to be used for business only. And of course my Weekly Salary and expenses.
> I get a yearly Work related Bonus and an XMas Bonus. Weeks paid vacation and a week's sick pay.


This is why a Government hammer costs $1000.00 @


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)

Brother,,, i can tell you that that is not the case. They never buy hammers because then they might have to use them to actually do real work. We supply our own hammers to install their $1000.00 picture hangers.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 18, 2022)

Twenty minutes to beer time. You kids play nice, ya hear?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)

Bastard. Im not home yet to drink one with ya.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> OUTSTANDING!


Sadly, while it passed, it is horribly written, all the pro weed folks were against this version.

Heavily favors big corporations, you still have to fill paperwork to home grow. If you are going to legalize it, rip the top off and do it.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Can only see out of one eye.........


Say what? My grandfather years ago woke up blind in one eye. Detached retina, easily fixed. Girl in my office had something called an "eye stroke" which did permanently blind that eye. Get that checked out!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  I have never used an alarm clock.  I just wake up when I am supposed to.  Even if I get up at 3 am to go fishing...I just wake up. Even as a kid, mom never had to get me up.....my younger brother was exactly the opposite...
> 
> 17 fargin degrees outside.....brrrrr.
> 
> Gotta get busy and get last minute things done in the grow this morning.  Getting my hand worked on later today.  Don't know what to expect of how long I will be unable to use it.


I'm the same way. But I still use my phones alarm. I am awake just before, lay around until it goes off, shut down and get up.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Y’all are lucky. We use to have coyotes at my old place. Started having inside cats after two of my cats were killed by them. I too would carry my handgun every time If I let my little dog out where she could get attacked.


Fun with a sniper rifle. They are about the only animal I will shoot. No hunting, except in grocery store for me. I hate coyotes.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 313160
> 
> Hugging the dog until my human wakes up View attachment 313161


I just had a puddy cat available!


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dam bind weed must love that chicken p-oop


Bind weed sucks. How do you get rid of it?


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I know,,i will be 67 in Febuary,,, why am I not retired?
> My house, Avalanche, and my Wifes Jag is paid for,,, but my SS will not cover the things in life that I and the Wife enjoy. SS would cover my basic bills, food, and gas MAYBE, but will not cover Property Taxes, Home Owners Insurance, and being able to do a goddamn thing but set at home worrying about prices of food and everything else going up under this idiot that's in charge of the Country. So to enjoy our lives and do the things we like and be able to afford to buy shit we want,,,I have to work. I make pretty good money so giving that up is just not in the cards. Besides i truly think its what keeps me in shape and alive.
> I will retire when i can't get my ass up out of bed to go to work. When that happens I'm done and will move the fk on to whatever is on the other side. Untill then i will just b.itch about it because that's what i like to do is b.itch about work until i get home and have a few beers and a few bowls. Then im all good.


I am in the very same boat. Just turned 67 today, no retirement in site. "F" you know who.

Bubba


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I know,,i will be 67 in Febuary,,, why am I not retired?
> My house, Avalanche, and my Wifes Jag is paid for,,, but my SS will not cover the things in life that I and the Wife enjoy. SS would cover my basic bills, food, and gas MAYBE, but will not cover Property Taxes, Home Owners Insurance, and being able to do a goddamn thing but set at home worrying about prices of food and everything else going up under this idiot that's in charge of the Country. So to enjoy our lives and do the things we like and be able to afford to buy shit we want,,,I have to work. I make pretty good money so giving that up is just not in the cards. Besides i truly think its what keeps me in shape and alive.
> I will retire when i can't get my ass up out of bed to go to work. When that happens I'm done and will move the fk on to whatever is on the other side. Untill then i will just b.itch about it because that's what i like to do is b.itch about work until i get home and have a few beers and a few bowls. Then im all good.


I worked until I quit having fun and then retired at 62, to start having fun again.  The key was investments that provide additional income over and above our paltry maximum SS and my company retirement.


----------



## pute (Nov 18, 2022)

Three dog night.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 19, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Hugs all around!  Passing left!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2022)

Sick bastard.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Hugs all around!  Passing left!
> 
> View attachment 313473
> View attachment 313474
> ...


No thanks GW I’ll just pass my Marley to myself and let y’all blow the doll  for a while


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2022)

He ain't blowing,,,he is sucking.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No thanks GW I’ll just pass my Marley to myself and let y’all blow the doll  for a while View attachment 313480


Thanks for your understanding sister woman.  I'm sorry to say that whoever originally produced that picture, didn't include Ken dolls.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sick bastard.


I've always admired that in a brother.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 19, 2022)

Figure of speech…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks for your understanding sister woman.  I'm sorry to say that whoever originally produced that picture, didn't include Ken dolls.


Ken was a switch hitter anyway. Maybe GI Joe….


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I've always admired that in a brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ken was a switch hitter anyway. Maybe GI Joe….


Now that was fking funny Subby.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## stain (Nov 19, 2022)

Brings a new meaning to grabbing the bull by the horns..,.


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2022)

Morning.  Both GI and BJ Joe were never a part of my life. 

7 fargin degrees.  A morning not fit for man nor beast.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2022)

a lot of fvckery in here this morning

and on a Sunday

(i know its saturday and tomorrow ya all can confess your sins)


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2022)

Big, you cold?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Big, you cold?




nope


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> nope


That pretty much says it all.  You talk to much.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2022)

~drops a dime in the Jukebox~


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2022)

^^^^^^didn't play.  Try a quarter


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^^^didn't play.  Try a quarter


How are the phalanges


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Thanks for your understanding sister woman.  I'm sorry to say that whoever originally produced that picture, didn't include Ken dolls.


A little girlis  sitting on Santas lap and Santa asked " What would you like for Christmas?"
She replied " Barbie and GI Joe !"
Santa replied " I thought Barbie came with Ken ."
Little girl repies  " No ,Barbie fakes it with Ken ,but comes with GI Joe"


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How are the phalanges


Better every day.  Wounds are starting to scab over.   This little inconvenience didn't slow me down much.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313482


Dats funny AF!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Better every day.  Wounds are starting to scab over.   This little inconvenience didn't slow me down much.


can you  still play  the piano?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Better every day.  Wounds are starting to scab over.   This little inconvenience didn't slow me down much.


Glad to hear, I would be lost without both hands


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> can you  still play  the piano?


I will be glad when I can type again.....this finger banging is getting old.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2022)

stain said:


> Brings a new meaning to grabbing the bull by the horns..,.
> 
> View attachment 313485


Why is he complaining. I would play the cow every time.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

pute said:


> I will be glad when I can type again.....this finger banging is getting old.


Thats what she said


----------



## giggy (Nov 19, 2022)

Morning, upper 20's to low 30's this morn. Giving em a half day, then gotta work on my pickup that I never get to drive. Wife doesn't like to ride with me but drives both my truck and her car. I took her across Houston in rush hour traffic in about 45 minutes, where it was about 2 to 2 1/2 hours to get across. Said she was never gonna ride with me again. I looked at her and asked her if she was walking home. I drive a company truck so she will ride with me every once in awhile.


----------



## boo (Nov 19, 2022)

hit the 50's last night...I'm off to check the trichs on my indoor monster and then turn some wrenches...enjoy folks...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 19, 2022)

pute said:


> I will be glad when I can type again.....this finger banging is getting old.


Mama used to call that the hunt and peck method of typing. I told her about using all your fingers/thumbs that I was learning in school. She shoved the typewriter over to me and said to show her. I did. From then on, I typed out every fringe benefit/payroll check ever handed out or mailed for the Old Man's business. I didn't mind. Gave me good practice, and I passed the typing class with an A+.
Had to get used to the computer keyboards. You don't have to bang 'em like you did the old mechanical ones.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

Very strange happenings 
Sheep have been walking in a circle for 12 days straight in China


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ken was a switch hitter anyway. Maybe GI Joe….


A better choice!  Here is my rig.  It was made for me by Hashmaster Kut as a titanium swing skillet and I modified it to use it as an electric nail.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 19, 2022)

Looks a bit involved. I just use a bowl and a Bic.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Hugs all around!  Passing left!
> 
> View attachment 313473
> View attachment 313474
> ...


Good one!  And here I thought the 'Honey Bear" bong was impressive!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A better choice!  Here is my rig.  It was made for me by Hashmaster Kut as a titanium swing skillet and I modified it to use it as an electric nail.
> 
> View attachment 313491
> View attachment 313489


That last one needs a good epsom salt and everclear treatment! That musta been a good session!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313482


i see he still has the "kung fu grip" going on, should be helpful...


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 19, 2022)

Thought this was fitting….


----------



## Bubba (Nov 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thats what she said


First the "one hand job" in the basement, now this.  The man is on pain meds and cant defend himself, YET....Nobody gets a break around here.  Have balls will bust'em. Sort of like "Have gun, will travel"  now who was that?  Not Paladin, Maverick maybe?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  Both GI and BJ Joe were never a part of my life.
> 
> 7 fargin degrees.  A morning not fit for man nor beast.


Never did the "doll" thing either.  I did build a bunch of those monster models, Frankenstein, Wolf man etc.  Also like those HO scale Army sets. They had everything, Marines, Japanese Army, WWI and WWII American and German Armies, very detailed.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 19, 2022)

Bubba said:


> First the "one hand job" in the basement, now this.  The man is on pain meds and cant defend himself, YET....Nobody gets a break around here.  Have balls will bust'em. Sort of like "Have gun, will travel"  now who was that?  Not Paladin, Maverick maybe?
> 
> Bubba


Paladin.

I built all kinds of models as a kid. All the monster models, and WWII planes, tanks, and ships. Good clean fun for a kid.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Never did the "doll" thing either.  I did build a bunch of those monster models, Frankenstein, Wolf man etc.  Also like those HO scale Army sets. They had everything, Marines, Japanese Army, WWI and WWII American and German Armies, very detailed.
> 
> Bubba


I was giving almost envery GI Joe their was along with all his toys. SPACE cAPSULE AND JEEP ETC....
I blew them all to hell with m-80s


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Paladin.
> 
> I built all kinds of models as a kid. All the monster models, and WWII planes, tanks, and ships. Good clean fun for a kid.


Those models burned great and made good war scenes when done


----------



## Bubba (Nov 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Paladin.
> 
> I built all kinds of models as a kid. All the monster models, and WWII planes, tanks, and ships. Good clean fun for a kid.


Enjoyed those Balsa wood and paper gas powered airplanes that went around in a circle.  Estes rockets were another good one.  Scads of car models, and I built a larger submarine model that had a removeable side, so you could see all the insides.  Microscopes and telescopes killed lots of hours.  Been thinking of building one again....telescope that is...

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2022)

I was always playing some kind of sports.  Never was good with my hands.  True today as well. I always called "The Guy".


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A better choice!  Here is my rig.  It was made for me by Hashmaster Kut as a titanium swing skillet and I modified it to use it as an electric nail.
> 
> View attachment 313491
> View attachment 313489


That looks like a lot of trouble to me


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 19, 2022)

pute said:


> I will be glad when I can type again.....this finger banging is getting old.


" I will be glad when I can type again ....this finger banging is getting old "


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

Winter Oil change all done


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

So get this , we had a new blk top driveway installed and my wife was like you can not change the oil on new driveway. So I put truck across the driveway and extend out over the grass on side yard, so if spilled any oil would go on grass. I set up ramps to be on the lawn (which was soft)and drove up onto them. At 1st all was fine but every time I went under and came back out I noticed the ramps sinking lower and lower and started to tilt towards one side. I had to go under one more time to install the oil plug. That was a bit scary, LOL as soon as I crawled out my wife is saying you better not go under there again. But they held until I let her back down off of them.
I would have hate to be crushed in my own driveway. I am buying better ramps next year.
I have low profile Rhino Ramps (solid good ones) but low profile will not work on a lifted truck .
Sucks to be that guy


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## boo (Nov 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313503


you baited me with this one roster  ...I actually looked more at the car than the ckickie...smoky mountain gets big money for their gear...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 19, 2022)

boo said:


> you baited me with this one roster  ...I actually looked more at the car than the ckickie...smoky mountain gets big money for their gear...


"you baited me with this one roster  ." He is known to be a "Master" at that so to speak


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2022)

First walk in over a week.  Nice day.  No wind and sun.  Beautiful at the lake.  No problems with the hand.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 19, 2022)

That’s great to hear pute. Let the healing begin…


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2022)

Stop playing with yourself Pute and your hand will heal faster.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 19, 2022)

pute said:


> First walk in over a week.  Nice day.  No wind and sun.  Beautiful at the lake.  No problems with the hand.


Has your operation effected your hitch-hiking ability ?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Stop playing with yourself Pute and your hand will heal faster.


he has another hand he's fine ....


----------



## pute (Nov 19, 2022)

I wish I had a clever comeback to counter the hand jokes but I can't HANDle it.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Mama used to call that the hunt and peck method of typing. I told her about using all your fingers/thumbs that I was learning in school. She shoved the typewriter over to me and said to show her. I did. From then on, I typed out every fringe benefit/payroll check ever handed out or mailed for the Old Man's business. I didn't mind. Gave me good practice, and I passed the typing class with an A+.
> Had to get used to the computer keyboards. You don't have to bang 'em like you did the old mechanical ones.


One of the smartest things I ever did was take typing in high school.  Who knew how important it would turn out to be?


Hippie420 said:


> Looks a bit involved. I just use a bowl and a Bic.





SubmarineGirl said:


> That looks like a lot of trouble to me


I usually use it just like it sits and dab concentrate.  To pass it, I just lift the coil off the dab pipe.  The PID keeps the temperature exact and I'm vaporizing, not combusting.



Bubba said:


> That last one needs a good epsom salt and everclear treatment! That musta been a good session!
> 
> Bubba



I collect the concentrate in the bottom and recycle it into sleep meds.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 19, 2022)

pute said:


> I wish I had a clever comeback to counter the hand jokes but I can't HANDle it.



"Doing the hand jive with his feet".................


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Stop playing with yourself Pute and your hand will heal faster.


If his hand looks like that for playing with it, imagine what IT must look like now.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

pute said:


> I wish I had a clever comeback to counter the hand jokes but I can't HANDle it.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 19, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A better choice!  Here is my rig.  It was made for me by Hashmaster Kut as a titanium swing skillet and I modified it to use it as an electric nail.
> 
> View attachment 313491
> View attachment 313489


Last time I saw anything that resembled that was on a oil rig in the Gulf....


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 19, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Enjoyed those Balsa wood and paper gas powered airplanes that went around in a circle.  Estes rockets were another good one.  Scads of car models, and I built a larger submarine model that had a removeable side, so you could see all the insides.  Microscopes and telescopes killed lots of hours.  Been thinking of building one again....telescope that is...
> 
> Bubba


I got my telescope taken away from me . The lady next door complained ...


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

Bait gal


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I got my telescope taken away from me . The lady next door complained ...


Question
You are say 60plus yrs and a neighbor is 28 beautiful viral young gal.
She sunbaths in the nude every day at 1230pm, is it wrong to us to aim your telescope lower on the horizon


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Question
> You are say 60plus yrs and a neighbor is 28 beautiful viral young gal.
> She sunbaths in the nude every day at 1230pm, is it wrong to us to aim your telescope lower on the horizon


she thought so ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2022)

for the potato lovers


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2022)

smoking some ultimate og this evening….it is hells angels og x triangle og and is very stoney and tasty , smooth too , not much lung expansion

goes good with some Italian coffee and homemade pumpkin pie with whipped cream


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> smoking some ultimate og this evening….it is hells angels og x triangle og and is very stoney and tasty , smooth too , not much lung expansion
> 
> goes good with some Italian coffee and homemade pumpkin pie with whipped cream


I am lining up to devour me some pumpkin pie and drink some egg nog !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Last time I saw anything that resembled that was on a oil rig in the Gulf....


I wish I had it when I was working as a roustabout offshore in the gulf.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I wish I had it when I was working as a roustabout offshore in the gulf.


The only time I got even close to be on a oil rig was when I was in Florida and I got very stoned and went to one " in my head .."


----------



## giggy (Nov 20, 2022)

morning everybody, happy chilly sunday morning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> smoking some ultimate og this evening….it is hells angels og x triangle og and is very stoney and tasty , smooth too , not much lung expansion
> 
> goes good with some Italian coffee and homemade pumpkin pie with whipped cream


That Hells Angels OG sounds awesome. Is that a Indica? I think it's the name that intrigued me.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 20, 2022)

@WeedHopper s dog getting ready to eat


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That Hells Angels OG sounds awesome. Is that a Indica? I think it's the name that intrigued me.





supposedly this strandivar is held tightly and shared exclusively amongst patched members of the HA

Matt had connections


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313607
> 
> @WeedHopper s dog getting ready to eat


Damn sure looks like Charlie.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> supposedly this strandivar is held tightly and shared exclusively amongst patched members of the HA
> 
> Matt had connections
> 
> ...


Called one of my brothers and ask him to check with a couple HA members he use to know.


----------



## boo (Nov 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> supposedly this strandivar is held tightly and shared exclusively amongst patched members of the HA
> 
> Matt had connections
> 
> ...


it was loosely held years ago, cuts made it out to the general public and it's been in circulation for a while now...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313605


You got to give a hand to thing ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 20, 2022)

Glad to see all my Colorado friends checked in today. Somebody shot up a gay bar last night.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

I like her dining room lite ....


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

Meet my new dance instructor. She is going to teach me the hokey pokey ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2022)

boo said:


> it was loosely held years ago, cuts made it out to the general public and it's been in circulation for a while now...




thanks for clearing that up Boo

there are so many different stories out there about the history of cannabis , some of them are true , some a little far fetched

Adam Dunn has an informative video about the origins of the OG Kush


----------



## boo (Nov 20, 2022)

I never held it big but I know those that have and they sure as heck ain't patched...when I finally got ghost OG I was less than thrilled with it...20twentymendicino folks have been quite kind to me...


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2022)

boo said:


> I never held it big but I know those that have and they sure as heck ain't patched...when I finally got ghost OG I was less than thrilled with it...20twentymendicino folks have been quite kind to me...




didnt TCC have a retired patched member , lives in Florida and likes to fish a lot?….

i cannot recall his handle but i wonder if he had the cut?

i have a version of the Ogers Kush that i really like…we grew out several ecsd x ogers and out popped a lone plant that was totally different than them others

anyway , she has some seeds on her and ill go through them again and huntmfor this particular pheno

yeah , i grew the ghost and he also sent me some ghost express seeds and the weed was mediocre to me

there is a lot of new flavors out there and sometimes it is difficult to separate the facts from the marketing hype

enjoy the ride Amigo


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 20, 2022)

Good night


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2022)

I believe you're referring to STP, he was an outlaw...tommy showed up with some pretty wicked strains...he got back from a visit to see subcool, we had all kinds of neat gear...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 21, 2022)

Goooode Morning!  Hugs all around!  


Passing left!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 21, 2022)

Good Morning Folks


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 21, 2022)

Good morning SG!  


Passing left.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 21, 2022)

Passing back to GW cause nobody else does wake and bake that’s up yet.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313650


Brrrrrrrrrr...............


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Brrrrrrrrrr...............
> View attachment 313651


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 21, 2022)

Gheeeeeee haw!!


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2022)

Morning...need coffee.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning...need coffee.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 21, 2022)

boo said:


> I believe you're referring to STP, he was an outlaw...tommy showed up with some pretty wicked strains...he got back from a visit to see subcool, we had all kinds of neat gear...




nope but i do recall those fellas…….it was drifting13 that i was thinking about


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> nope but i do recall those fellas…….it was drifting13 that i was thinking about


I remember drifting he was a good guy. He was here for a while. I hope he's doing okay. If I remember right boo you live close to him.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gheeeeeee haw!!View attachment 313654


GW Morning
Im still working on a joint night smoking filter and have a question.

I plan on using a small tent charcoal filter and attach an inline booster fan on it with a speed controller. 
I plan on using one of these




Mounted atop of a small charcoal filter 8inch long 4 inch outlet.




Along with a reg 120volt wall dial dimmer switch built into electric box.
I want to make a filter for removing some smell and smoke from room in the evening , it has started to bother my wife and now my dog
This last batch is so stinky they want me out ................LOL
What do you think about wiring in a dimmer to control the speed.
I have 10 extra good switches sitting in my electric Box


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 21, 2022)

pute said:


> I remember drifting he was a good guy. He was here for a while. I hope he's doing okay. If I remember right boo you live close to him.




he was over on GP’s site …i had to leave that place….to much brandon love for me


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

Glad my brother Big hangs out with us here on the Passion.


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2022)

Happy Moanday all.  Just sprayed for thrips.  If I don't the little bas-tards will start showing up. Don't know where they come from must be in my soil.

Hand is sore today... Too much physical therapy yesterday. Wish it would heal faster. But right now my main objective is to keep it from getting infected.

Brand new start to a brand new week. Will try and walk today if my hand will let me.


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2022)

Funny how we're all just slowly drifting apart. Have gotten to know a lot of good people on these forums over the years. I really like the people over at GP's place but unfortunately Brandon seems to have separated a lot of us. Strange times we're living in.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 21, 2022)

pute said:


> Happy Moanday all.  Just sprayed for thrips.  If I don't the little bas-tards will start showing up. Don't know where they come from must be in my soil.
> 
> Hand is sore today... Too much physical therapy yesterday. Wish it would heal faster. But right now my main objective is to keep it from getting infected.
> 
> Brand new start to a brand new week. Will try and walk today if my hand will let me.


Sorry about your thrips. This product is the jam on thrips and PM. Not sure what’s in it but it works super fast on both problems. I am sure I brought them in with my soil last time I had them…


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2022)

drift is good people...he was at the party last saturday...he rode out of chicago and yeah, he's hanging with the snoflakes...


----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2022)

Morning everybody.  haven't been over at gp's in awhile. There are some good folks there that I wish were here and drifting is one of them.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 21, 2022)

GW Morning
Im still working on a joint night smoking filter and have a question.

I plan on using a small tent charcoal filter and attach an inline booster fan on it with a speed controller.
I plan on using one of these
View attachment 313656

Mounted atop of a small charcoal filter 8inch long 4 inch outlet.
View attachment 313657

Along with a reg 120volt wall dial dimmer switch built into electric box.
I want to make a filter for removing some smell and smoke from room in the evening , it has started to bother my wife and now my dog
This last batch is so stinky they want me out ................LOL
What do you think about wiring in a dimmer to control the speed.
I have 10 extra good switches sitting in my electric Box


How much static pressure will that fan support? 

A variable frequency drive will work better as a fan speed control.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2022)

can anyone ID this issue...it's certainly not cal mag...any help would be greatly appreciated...insects don't seem to the issue...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

These pictures i found is Thrip Damage.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)

Thrip damage on cannabis can be difficult to spot, as they usually live on the underside of leaves and so can be easy to miss. The first sign of thrip damage is the appearance of tiny silver or bronze dots: this is where the thrips have bitten into the leaves. Thrips on cannabis will also produce minuscule black dots, which are a sign of thrip feces. After a long thrip infestation, leaves will begin to look yellow-brownish and appear dead, with infestations of small, white eggs.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## chillkoots7 (Nov 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sorry about your thrips. This product is the jam on thrips and PM. Not sure what’s in it but it works super fast on both problems. I am sure I brought them in with my soil last time I had them…
> View attachment 313659


Free sample of Lost Coast Plant Therapy, a natural plant insecticide and fungicide. Just pay $4.95 shipping, USA only. 2oz bottle
Natural Plant Insecticide & Fungicide | Lost Coast Plant Therapy​Lost Coast Plant Therapy plant spray protects your plants from damaging pests, mold and mildew with Lost Coast Plant Therapy. Eliminates bugs on contact by suffocation and dehydration. Does not leave harmful residue on your plants, and it even has a pleasant aroma.



www.lostcoastplanttherapy.com
Supposed to work very well, we'll see.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 21, 2022)

chillkoots7 said:


> Free sample of Lost Coast Plant Therapy, a natural plant insecticide and fungicide. Just pay $4.95 shipping, USA only. 2oz bottle
> Natural Plant Insecticide & Fungicide | Lost Coast Plant Therapy​Lost Coast Plant Therapy plant spray protects your plants from damaging pests, mold and mildew with Lost Coast Plant Therapy. Eliminates bugs on contact by suffocation and dehydration. Does not leave harmful residue on your plants, and it even has a pleasant aroma.
> 
> 
> ...


It’s worth the 4.95 shipping. everyone should try it. I don’t work for the company but got a free sample last year and used it with a thrip problem. By second application they were gone. Used it again when I found PM in my auto tent after the first application There was no sign of it. It called for three applications which I did during flower too. That little free bottle lasted a while too. I just purchased another so I’ll be ready if needed.


----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2022)

Evening folks. I see ness still hasn't checked in, she didn't answer her email either. Pute hope your hand is healing well, and hope all the rest of yall are good.


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thrip damage on cannabis can be difficult to spot, as they usually live on the underside of leaves and so can be easy to miss. The first sign of thrip damage is the appearance of tiny silver or bronze dots: this is where the thrips have bitten into the leaves. Thrips on cannabis will also produce minuscule black dots, which are a sign of thrip feces. After a long thrip infestation, leaves will begin to look yellow-brownish and appear dead, with infestations of small, white eggs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 313698


scoped all the plants, nothing creepy going on...I'm quite baffled with weird looking leaves...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 22, 2022)

Gooode morning ya'll!  Hugz all around!


----------



## giggy (Nov 22, 2022)

Morning gw and the rest. I got to go wake up grumpy, they getting a early start today.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 22, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning gw and the rest. I got to go wake up grumpy, they getting a early start today.


Good morning Giggy!  Hope your day goes well!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2022)

boo said:


> can anyone ID this issue...it's certainly not cal mag...any help would be greatly appreciated...insects don't seem to the issue...
> View attachment 313693
> View attachment 313694







maybe septoria leaf spot? just saying that because of the circles on your leaf pic…


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 22, 2022)

good morning 

@boo 
i vote with Subgirl ….septoria…..which is a new one to me……what does one use to correct the problem?…(i am to lazy yo look it up)


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2022)

Septoria is a fungus and can be controlled...but that sure looks like what I have experienced with thrips.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 22, 2022)

The whole plant looks sick to me , look at the leaf stems , not very robust, or filled out.


----------



## boo (Nov 22, 2022)

if anyone wouldn't mind, please say a prayer for Ivan, he was run over by a truck earlier and is in surgery at the moment...he'll survive but in what condition...exposed bone in the foot, crushed tail, and dislocated hip is what's visible prior to a CT scan along with severe bruising on the abdomen...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 22, 2022)

You and Ivan are in my prayers boo.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 22, 2022)

boo said:


> if anyone wouldn't mind, please say a prayer for Ivan, he was run over by a truck earlier and is in surgery at the moment...he'll survive but in what condition...exposed bone in the foot, crushed tail, and dislocated hip is what's visible prior to a CT scan along with severe bruising on the abdomen...


Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 23, 2022)

boo said:


> if anyone wouldn't mind, please say a prayer for Ivan, he was run over by a truck earlier and is in surgery at the moment...he'll survive but in what condition...exposed bone in the foot, crushed tail, and dislocated hip is what's visible prior to a CT scan along with severe bruising on the abdomen...


How is Ivan this morning!


----------



## giggy (Nov 23, 2022)

Morning everybody, today will be a short day. We will work till lunch break bread together then go home. Yall have a good morning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2022)

Damnt Boo. How the hell did he get run over?
Hope he gets better soon. Sorry brother.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 23, 2022)

boo said:


> if anyone wouldn't mind, please say a prayer for Ivan, he was run over by a truck earlier and is in surgery at the moment...he'll survive but in what condition...exposed bone in the foot, crushed tail, and dislocated hip is what's visible prior to a CT scan along with severe bruising on the abdomen...


Sorry Brother
I know you feel the same way as I about your children. enough said
Sending prayers and healing to your Boy.
German Shepherds are a tough breed, what does not kill them only makes them stronger.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

So sorry Brother ,you both get my prayers and a good recovery too.. In His Name


----------



## giggy (Nov 23, 2022)

D-amn brother boo I missed that, prayers he gets better.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving giggy


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2022)

OMG Boo!! Terrible news.  Can't believe that happened..... Your dogs are your life.  Prayers for YOU and Ivan.  Your post just left me staring at the wall speechless.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 23, 2022)

pute said:


> OMG Boo!! Terrible news.  Can't believe that happened..... Your dogs are your life.  Prayers for YOU and Ivan.  Your post just left me staring at the wall speechless.


How is your Paw ?


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How is your Paw ?


It is fine.  No infection....but the wounds are gonna take time to heal (close).  Got way behind on my chores.  Gotta power through this though.... Speaking of that.....busy day in the grow.  Get er dun son......


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2022)

Ain't that the truth ^^^


----------



## boo (Nov 23, 2022)

heading to the vet to drop another 6K for todays surgery...he's getting his hip prepped for a total replacement...my heart is shattered about this...I'm hoping the sale of the orange camaro covers the hospital bills...the driver didn't look before he rolled over Ivan who was laying by Dutch in the fenced parking lot...the want to take his tail but I told them there wasn't an option...I appreciate the phone messages, I'll return them when I'm able to talk without breaking down...thanks brothers and sister...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 23, 2022)

boo said:


> heading to the vet to drop another 6K for todays surgery...he's getting his hip prepped for a total replacement...my heart is shattered about this...I'm hoping the sale of the orange camaro covers the hospital bills...the driver didn't look before he rolled over Ivan who was laying by Dutch in the fenced parking lot...the want to take his tail but I told them there wasn't an option...I appreciate the phone messages, I'll return them when I'm able to talk without breaking down...thanks brothers and sister...


My heart goes out to you and your pup brother.  Sending prayers and good thoughts.................


----------



## kevinn (Nov 23, 2022)

Wishing the best for Ivan.  Poor pup !!!


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2022)

Long work day in the grow.  Tea, nutes, water, up pot....you name it and I did it today.  Just got done checking the trichomes on three plants that are 63 days in.  Bad picture






But this one is getting close. SnowCaine.  A gift from Boo.  This lady is gonna be in the stating line up for sure.  This one plant stinks up the whole tent.  Smells like candy cane.  Here is a picture of her.






I have Frost Hammer and Gold Digger right behind her.  Almost scissor time.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Long work day in the grow.  Tea, nutes, water, up pot....you name it and I did it today.  Just got done checking the trichomes on three plants that are 63 days in.  Bad picture
> 
> View attachment 313826
> 
> ...


just poped 2 snocaine im stoked !


----------



## boo (Nov 23, 2022)

I saw Ivan earlier and am hoping I'll get a call to come get him...he got all wiggly when he saw me approach his crate at the hospital, I told his to chill and he knows that word, laid back down so daddy could cradle his head in my hands...it feels like a week since he was here...


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 23, 2022)

Very soon, sweet looking ladies.


boo said:


> I saw Ivan earlier and am hoping I'll get a call to come get him...he got all wiggly when he saw me approach his crate at the hospital, I told his to chill and he knows that word, laid back down so daddy could cradle his head in my hands...it feels like a week since he was here...


Any idea on hie injuries yet, sucks this happened


----------



## boo (Nov 23, 2022)

so far he's gonna need a total hip replacement and his tail may need to be amputated...I'm fighting the doctors on that...the poor guy is so bruised you cant tell where the hair starts and the skin begins...he will require a vet visit daily for a while for wound care, about 80 miles round trip...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2022)

How did he get run over Boo?


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2022)

So sorry my friend.  We have been through ups and downs throughout the years but nothing like this.  I am heartbroken because like you my animals are my children.  Hoping the best for you and Ivan.


----------



## boo (Nov 23, 2022)

the electrical contractor was turning around in my parking lot and just didn't see him until he was under the tire screaming...a total accident but I got an email from the company who is asking to cover the 20K plus this is gonna cost...I've spent 12K in 24 hours...surgeon called and said todays surgery went well, he's happy with the results...I will surely get Ivan first thing in the morning...yeah roster, I'll be up before the sun rises tomorrow...as  pute commented, my dogs are my life, both Ivan and Dutch...


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2022)

Will help in any way I can.  I pledge $100 to Ivan to help off set medical expenses.   Anybody else?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 23, 2022)

Sure, I can pledge 100 if It will help boo. He’s like a big brother to me.


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2022)

This will help with gas time and wear tear on your vehicle.


----------



## boo (Nov 23, 2022)

no guys, that's just a sweet gesture but I'm fine...things are tight right now but it's years end, being 10K in the hole from a tenant that bailed without paying rent and taxes due is a temporary setback...them agreeing to cover the costs is manna from above...I will be spending a bunch on fuel, if it's even available...rumors of a diesel shortage looms...I'm really missing Ivan after just 24 hours, it seems weeks...


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2022)

boo said:


> no guys, that's just a sweet gesture but I'm fine...things are tight right now but it's years end, being 10K in the hole from a tenant that bailed without paying rent and taxes due is a temporary setback...them agreeing to cover the costs is manna from above...I will be spending a bunch on fuel, if it's even available...rumors of a diesel shortage looms...I'm really missing Ivan after just 24 hours, it seems weeks...


Don't hesitate to ask.  Snuggle up with Dutch.


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2022)

Tomorrow


----------



## Carty (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving to All...  Going to be a nice day of Turkey and Football here.. enjoy your day


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 24, 2022)

boo said:


> so far he's gonna need a total hip replacement and his tail may need to be amputated...I'm fighting the doctors on that...the poor guy is so bruised you cant tell where the hair starts and the skin begins...he will require a vet visit daily for a while for wound care, about 80 miles round trip...


Happy Thanksgiving all and a special prayer for Ivan, Boo, and Dutch!  Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!

Also hugs.  


Passing left......


----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)

morning everybody, letting everybody sleep in means more coffee for me. yes i started drinking coffee again. do you know a sailor that doesn't love their coffee? i think i'll get the wife a new coffee maker, it took over 30 minutes to make a pot. brother boo, still got you and the pup on top brother.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning everybody, letting everybody sleep in means more coffee for me. yes i started drinking coffee again. do you know a sailor that doesn't love their coffee? i think i'll get the wife a new coffee maker, it took over 30 minutes to make a pot. brother boo, still got you and the pup on top brother.


I think we all do .Its his pup but  we are Ivans family too


----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)

my fur babies are my kids.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

giggy said:


> my fur babies are my kids.


Me2 and some of mine have feathers!
And that little girl who weighs 3 oz rules the house!


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Happy Turkey day.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Happy Turkey day.


ditto!


----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)

happy thanksgiving to everyone. was hoping to go to texas during this season, not looking good till sometime after the new year.


----------



## boo (Nov 24, 2022)

Good morning folks, happy thanksgiving…I’m at the hospital waiting for young Ivan to be released…poor fella was shaved for surgery, he’s gonna look so sad…luckily I have all the time in the world to care for him…the down side to this is I have to drive 80 miles daily to have the bandages changed if there’s gonna be a chance to save his tail…thanks for all the well wishes, he’s got a long road to recovery but we’re up for the challenge


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


ditto


boo said:


> Good morning folks, happy thanksgiving…I’m at the hospital waiting for young Ivan to be released…poor fella was shaved for surgery, he’s gonna look so sad…luckily I have all the time in the world to care for him…the down side to this is I have to drive 80 miles daily to have the bandages changed if there’s gonna be a chance to save his tail…thanks for all the well wishes, he’s got a long road to recovery but we’re up for the challenge


WISH YOU BOTH THE BEST ....


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

You are a good man Boo


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning folks, happy thanksgiving…I’m at the hospital waiting for young Ivan to be released…poor fella was shaved for surgery, he’s gonna look so sad…luckily I have all the time in the world to care for him…the down side to this is I have to drive 80 miles daily to have the bandages changed if there’s gonna be a chance to save his tail…thanks for all the well wishes, he’s got a long road to recovery but we’re up for the challenge


*Get well soon Sir Ivan the Terrible





Boo
We may not always see things eye to eye 
But we share our Love of Dogs & Animals .*
_*I started school to become a Veterinary Doctor.
because of this.
Never did become a Vet, but I was able help a lot of humans.
I want Ivan to have a safe speedy recovery.
Happy Thanksgiving*_​*If you need help with gas money let me know also.*

​


----------



## boo (Nov 24, 2022)

young Ivan is at home and resting...dutch is very bothered by Ivans smell and looks...he's in good spirits and melts in my hands when I caress his little face...he's on very limited action for the next 6 weeks...most vets would have put Ivan down but Blue Pearl is the best...they loved him and made him feel comfortable while in their care...thank you all for the kind words...Ivan is the focal point in my life for the next 6 weeks, and then forever...


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)

Glad he is alive and back home
I wont bother you again but let us know how he is doing.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)

boo said:


> young Ivan is at home and resting...dutch is very bothered by Ivans smell and looks...he's in good spirits and melts in my hands when I caress his little face...he's on very limited action for the next 6 weeks...most vets would have put Ivan down but Blue Pearl is the best...they loved him and made him feel comfortable while in their care...thank you all for the kind words...Ivan is the focal point in my life for the next 6 weeks, and then forever...View attachment 313856


I wanted to ask do you know the name of the procedure they performed on his hip?
Was it full replacement or repaired the damage for now?


----------



## kevinn (Nov 24, 2022)

Looks like Dutch is also going to have a rest for the next couple of weeks too.  Glad everything turned out well !!!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 24, 2022)

boo said:


> young Ivan is at home and resting...dutch is very bothered by Ivans smell and looks...he's in good spirits and melts in my hands when I caress his little face...he's on very limited action for the next 6 weeks...most vets would have put Ivan down but Blue Pearl is the best...they loved him and made him feel comfortable while in their care...thank you all for the kind words...Ivan is the focal point in my life for the next 6 weeks, and then forever...View attachment 313856


So glad he’s home with his dad and brother. Dutch will come around after that vet smell goes away he’s curious I’m sure.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I think we all do .Its his pup but  we are Ivans family too





boo said:


> young Ivan is at home and resting...dutch is very bothered by Ivans smell and looks...he's in good spirits and melts in my hands when I caress his little face...he's on very limited action for the next 6 weeks...most vets would have put Ivan down but Blue Pearl is the best...they loved him and made him feel comfortable while in their care...thank you all for the kind words...Ivan is the focal point in my life for the next 6 weeks, and then forever...View attachment 313856


Soooo glad to see Ivan home with his pack brother!  GS are tough machines with an indomitable spirit as long as they feel like an esteemed and appreciated member of the pack.   

I'm guessing that holding him back until he heals will be your next challenge. 

Alas, we once lost Angelique, a six-month-old female daughter GS by the US Grand Champion Ice Breaker and granddaughter of the US and Canadian Grand Victress to a taxicab in front of our house and we still grieve for her.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)

THE TRAIN:
At birth we boarded the train and met our parents, and we believe they will always travel by our side. As time goes by, other people will board the train; and they will be significant i.e. our siblings, friends, children, strangers and even the love of your life. However, at some station our parents will step down from the train, leaving us on this journey alone. Others will step down over time and leave a permanent vacuum. Some, however, will go so unnoticed that we don't realize they vacated their seats. This train ride will be full of joy, sorrow, fantasy, expectations, hellos, goodbyes, and farewells. Success consists of having a good relationship with all passengers requiring that we give the best of ourselves.
The mystery to everyone is: We do not know at which station we ourselves will step down. So, we must live in the best way, love, forgive, and offer the best of who we are. It is important to do this because when the time comes for us to step down and leave our seat empty we should leave behind beautiful memories for those who will continue to travel on the train of life.
I wish you a joyful journey for the coming years on your train of life.  Reap success, give lots of love and be happy.  More importantly, thank God for the journey!
Lastly, I want to thank you for being one of the passengers on my train!


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

Take good care of Ivan.  When I come back through reincarnation I want to be your dog.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> THE TRAIN:
> At birth we boarded the train and met our parents, and we believe they will always travel by our side. As time goes by, other people will board the train; and they will be significant i.e. our siblings, friends, children, strangers and even the love of your life. However, at some station our parents will step down from the train, leaving us on this journey alone. Others will step down over time and leave a permanent vacuum. Some, however, will go so unnoticed that we don't realize they vacated their seats. This train ride will be full of joy, sorrow, fantasy, expectations, hellos, goodbyes, and farewells. Success consists of having a good relationship with all passengers requiring that we give the best of ourselves.
> The mystery to everyone is: We do not know at which station we ourselves will step down. So, we must live in the best way, love, forgive, and offer the best of who we are. It is important to do this because when the time comes for us to step down and leave our seat empty we should leave behind beautiful memories for those who will continue to travel on the train of life.
> I wish you a joyful journey for the coming years on your train of life.  Reap success, give lots of love and be happy.  More importantly, thank God for the journey!
> Lastly, I want to thank you for being one of the passengers on my train!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

Sorry I could not help myself....


----------



## boo (Nov 24, 2022)

she's your kind of girl joe...what a tweaker...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

boo said:


> she's your kind of girl joe...what a tweaker...


looks like no teeth either ....


----------



## boo (Nov 24, 2022)

they say a woman with no teeth can do something special...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

boo said:


> they say a woman with no teeth can do something special...


being double jointed is a bonus too...


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 24, 2022)

What a wild day. Just got offa the phone with Boo.  I'm still all teary-eyed.  Poor, precious Ivan.

If anyone ever doubted what kind of a man Boo is... just consider what he is doing for his beautiful doggie.  He and I consider ourselves brothers from different mothers.

I showed him a note I got from pute. Things have been fixed, and you pore bastages are stuck with the oldest fart again.

My 82 birthday !!! was two days ago.  Jeez.  To get an idea of just how fargin old Himself is:  If you went BACK from my date of birth the same amount as I have gone forward, you would be in 1858.  The Civil War has not even begun.

Custer will not have employee difficulties at Little Big Horn for another 18 fargin years.  I am fargin OLD.

Herself got me a sooper new crossbow for my birthday.  It is loaded by a pulley system with hooks and handles instead of just grabbing the string and pulling it back.  No one could load this one thataway... cannot even budge the fargin string.

I tried it out, and immediately did a Robin Hood. <-- The first bolt got hit in the nock by my second shot. It is that accurate.








It is more than twice as powerful as the one I wore out and traded at the gun store for a box of .44 cal punkin balls (they really just wanted the buzzer strap):






Scooter flew in from Oregon, and Puck and my grandlings drove up 60 miles for Thanksgiving dinner.  Everybody got to shoot the whizzer.  We discovered a problem:

The new crossbow is so much more powerful, my old crossbow target is not really good enough to stop the bolts.  Have to hammer them back with big block of wood to get them out far enough to get a good enough hold on them to pull them out.

So I ordered a coupla hunnert buck new target.  Susposed to arrive next week.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 24, 2022)

Glad to see you back Unca Walt. I’ve missed keeping up with your stories. Sounds like you had a nice 82 birthday nice new crossbow too. Happy Birthday a little late from me and hope your Thanksgiving was the best ever and there is a few sweets leftover for your munch attack.


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

I started a Birthday thread in your honor Walt.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 24, 2022)

Yes Walt we all smoked a joint in your honer and sang Happy birthday together. It was the greatest party ever


----------



## pute (Nov 24, 2022)

Back from Thanksgiving dinner at my daughter's....feel like Mr Piggie.  Will be eating leftovers for a week.....glad this only comes around once a year.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 24, 2022)

I scored a bag of weed at thanksgiving dinner from my friend that grows but loses interest enough to harvest. He doesn’t smoke and I’d bet money that he still has matured 10-20 foot tall plants already exposed to the first freeze he never harvested he will use to burn for his bee hives…


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 24, 2022)

I thought you were not supposed to wear white after Labor day....


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 25, 2022)

Scooter brought a hat he wears in frigid Oregon.  Hadda have me put it on.  Jeez.


----------



## giggy (Nov 25, 2022)

Morning, time to get the day started.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 25, 2022)

Heck to the yeaaa.. Good morning ya Old Farts.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Scooter brought a hat he wears in frigid Oregon.  Hadda have me put it on.  Jeez.
> 
> View attachment 313878


Nice Hat ! you look a lot like Chuck Norris ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Scooter brought a hat he wears in frigid Oregon.  Hadda have me put it on.  Jeez.
> 
> View attachment 313878


That will keep your ears warm down there in south Florida


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 25, 2022)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 25, 2022)

Gooode morning ya'll!  Hugz all around.  


Passing left.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 25, 2022)

here is to a Groovy Day


----------



## boo (Nov 25, 2022)

morning folks, back from the hospital with Ivan, what a tough guy the little squirt is... he’s happily laying at my feet on the back porch. I’ve taken off that lampshade collar because he’s not a tour but I did order one of those inflatable rings for his neck so we can maintain good bandages just in case. I pretty much can’t leave him alone for the next week so I am pretty certain it’s gonna be a slow time for me. And they changed his dressings on his tail and his foot today and the doctor remarked that his tail seems to be coming along quite well. I’m glad I stood my ground and refused to let them amputate it as they wanted to.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)

Great news Love kisses and hugs for Ivan ,


----------



## kevinn (Nov 25, 2022)

boo said:


> morning folks, back from the hospital with Ivan, what a tough guy the little squirt is... he’s happily laying at my feet on the back porch. I’ve taken off that lampshade collar because he’s not a tour but I did order one of those inflatable rings for his neck so we can maintain good bandages just in case. I pretty much can’t leave him alone for the next week so I am pretty certain it’s gonna be a slow time for me. And they changed his dressings on his tail and his foot today and the doctor remarked that his tail seems to be coming along quite well. I’m glad I stood my ground and refused to let them amputate it as they wanted to.


Nothing wrong with a little crook in the tail.  Glad to hear all is going well.


----------



## boo (Nov 25, 2022)

thanks kev, we're not talking about a crook in the tail, it was fileted open completely...all the bone was exposed and the skin was off the tail...the skilled surgeons at Blue Pearl are amazing with what they can do with damage such as this...trauma centers rarely save a tail, they are supposed to fix and move on, not rebuild a tail...I get pretty heated when the wanted to amputate, not on my Ivan...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Nothing wrong with a little crook in the tail.  Glad to hear all is going well.


NEVER STOPPED ME .....


----------



## boo (Nov 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> NEVER STOPPED ME .....


we're not talking about your peyronies disease...


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

boo said:


> we're not talking about your peyronies disease...


NAA Im just right handed....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 313934


too scary shit to see so close to bedtime .....


----------



## pute (Nov 25, 2022)

Good night


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 26, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Hugz all around!  


Passing left!


----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2022)

Morning  gw and the rest.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

Good Morning
Public Service Announcement
If you want to keep a woman in bed with you, this is not the way....


----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2022)

i think i just started the slowest drip coffee maker in the world, it takes over 30 minutes to make a pot.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 26, 2022)

boo said:


> morning folks, back from the hospital with Ivan, what a tough guy the little squirt is... he’s happily laying at my feet on the back porch. I’ve taken off that lampshade collar because he’s not a tour but I did order one of those inflatable rings for his neck so we can maintain good bandages just in case. I pretty much can’t leave him alone for the next week so I am pretty certain it’s gonna be a slow time for me. And they changed his dressings on his tail and his foot today and the doctor remarked that his tail seems to be coming along quite well. *I’m glad I stood my ground and refused to let them amputate it as they wanted to.*


OUT-_fargin_-STANDING!!

You tole me how torn apart his tail was... I'm gonna haveta just state those veterinarian surgeons are working hard, and being damn' skillful while doing it.

A quote:  "A tail on a GS is like a hand on a man."

God'll get ya, Boo, for throwing expense caution into the wind for Ivan. You are the original tough hombre with a supersoft heart.  [salutes]

My Scottish Witch just wandered in.  She read the above, and said: 

"I like him. He seems very caring."


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

giggy said:


> i think i just started the slowest drip coffee maker in the world, it takes over 30 minutes to make a pot.


did you turn it on .?


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> did you turn it on .?


No, but he is using a hot water heater for the coffee pot.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> No, but he is using a hot water heater for the coffee pot.


lot of coffee!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaa,,, coffee time ya old bastards.
Where's the coffee girls big?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

Good morning Old farts. I can help big out till he gets here with the coffee girls.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

Here is one so Walt don’t get mad at the coffee 


guy thing…


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

the Gangs all here


----------



## boo (Nov 26, 2022)

Good morning, I’ve been hanging out since 6 o’clock this morning with young Ivan and he is no longer whimpering as he gets up. I had to tape a baggie to his foot this morning in order to keep the bandage dry when he went outside to go pee… I just tried hooking up a plug and play monitor and of course with my luck I plug, but get no play so I’m using my phone. I appreciate all the kind words and prayers for Ivan. He is the consummate trooper. On a very positive note, I see him trying to wag his tail, which is a miracle in itself.


----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2022)

@SubmarineGirl check your pm


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 26, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning  gw and the rest.


Good morning Giggy!


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 26, 2022)

Here's a WWII sekrit.  Taught to me by my Unca Harry of Omaha Beach fame in our Fambly:

See that rolled edge on the canteen cup?  That would hold heat longer than the cup itself... so you'd burn your lip on coffee that wasn't too hot at all.  The GI's would get around this by cutting out a small section of the rolled metal just where yout phiz would touch the canteen cup.

Howzat fer trivia you would never have known? Now you are stuck with thinking about it every time you see a canteen cup. (*evil cackle*)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here's a WWII sekrit.  Taught to me by my Unca Harry of Omaha Beach fame in our Fambly:
> 
> See that rolled edge on the canteen cup?  That would hold heat longer than the cup itself... so you'd burn your lip on coffee that wasn't too hot at all.  The GI's would get around this by cutting out a small section of the rolled metal just where yout phiz would touch the canteen cup.
> 
> Howzat fer trivia you would never have known? Now you are stuck with thinking about it every time you see a canteen cup. (*evil cackle*)


I needed this fact in my life Walt. Will think of you when I see a canteen cup and be super excited to find one with the bonus cut out phiz hole. I’ll be sure to teach whomever I’m with what it is too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Damnt Walt I was just going to say that.


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2022)

Long day.  Dinner Time.


----------



## boo (Nov 26, 2022)

I spoke to Patwi earlier today and he’s doing well, just a little overloaded on the Internet so he’s taking a break… I was putting up a very large pot roast I cooked earlier in the week, and it didn’t take much for Ivan to drag his carcass into the kitchen for goodies.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Long day.  Dinner Time.





you mean supper dont you

dinner was served around noon  , you know , a few hours past breakfast

just ask Stain , breakfast , dinner , and supper

some dam yankee tried to mess this all up after the Civil War


----------



## pute (Nov 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you mean supper dont you
> 
> dinner was served around noon  , you know , a few hours past breakfast
> 
> ...


We always called lunch Dinner which was the main  meal of the day.   Supper was the evening meal...then the family moved to Kan-sas.  Now Iive in Colorado and we woke up.  Can't even vote properly.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 26, 2022)

Wife and I passed our 45th anniversary yesterday, .. it's all good .. it made me think of how that daily downpour from the world had layered a crustily crunchy outlook from me concerning most of the human population. .... then I wandered into longing for that preteen. wide eyed and virtually all accepting view I had enjoyed of the world at that early point in my life .. .    Life is good guys

Balance is what my wife is to me ..


.



.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 27, 2022)

boo said:


> I spoke to Patwi earlier today and he’s doing well, just a little overloaded on the Internet so he’s taking a break… I was putting up a very large pot roast I cooked earlier in the week, and it didn’t take much for Ivan to drag his carcass into the kitchen for goodies.


We want frequent updates!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you mean supper dont you
> 
> dinner was served around noon  , you know , a few hours past breakfast
> 
> ...


Breakfast, dinner, and supper where I grew up in Oklahoma.  Breakfast, lunch, and dinner here in the Pacific NW.


Patwi said:


> Wife and I passed our 45th anniversary yesterday, .. it's all good .. it made me think of how that daily downpour from the world had layered a crustily crunchy outlook from me concerning most of the human population. .... then I wandered into longing for that preteen. wide eyed and virtually all accepting view I had enjoyed of the world at that early point in my life .. .    Life is good guys
> 
> Balance is what my wife is to me ..
> 
> ...



Congratulations on 45 years brother!  Grayfox brings balance to our relationship as well.....................


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you mean supper dont you
> 
> dinner was served around noon  , you know , a few hours past breakfast
> 
> ...


Not this yankee!
I believe in breakfast ,second breakfast lunch ,supper. dinner, desert and snacks which has it own subcategories.
All of the events mentioned can be at any time during the day.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

boo said:


> I spoke to Patwi earlier today and he’s doing well, just a little overloaded on the Internet so he’s taking a break… I was putting up a very large pot roast I cooked earlier in the week, and it didn’t take much for Ivan to drag his carcass into the kitchen for goodies.


pot roast gets everyones attention...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2022)

boo said:


> I spoke to Patwi earlier today and he’s doing well, just a little overloaded on the Internet so he’s taking a break… I was putting up a very large pot roast I cooked earlier in the week, and it didn’t take much for Ivan to drag his carcass into the kitchen for goodies.


A pup has his priorities!  Good that he is feeling good enough to focus on food!


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)

morning dw and the rest, happy rainy sunday.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning dw and the rest, happy rainy sunday.


Gooode morning Giggy from Dire Wolf and Gray Wolf!


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)

i done went and hit a wrong key there gw, i'm still about half asleep.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 27, 2022)

OOOH  OOOOH -- Gotta pass this on: 

My grandling Wolfie wanted to come up with his serious squeeze (Madison AKA: Maddie) to let her shoot the crossbow.  Maddie could not come to our Thanksgiving dinner, and missed out on it.

I had the firing range all set up by the time they got to the Chateau.  Sat her down in a chair in the shade, set up the shooting sticks, and placed the beast down in front of her.

I 'splained how to look in the scope, and to put the crosshairs on the red bullseye on the target 30 feet away.  She finally got the idea, and so I charged the thing and put a bolt/arrow in the slot.

She's looking very carefully, shifting on the chair, and I tell her to push the safety off.  She looks down the scope...

Fires.  And my $15 arrow goes to the right of the target backstop and digs into the lawn.  That thing will never be found. A crossbow bolt can travel 30 feet through roots and loam if it hits nearly horizontal.  And it did.  I called everybody off from looking for it.

Set it all up again.  She put it right in the center of the red dot bullseye.  YAY.  Wolfie shot the beast a dozen times, too.  Fun time.  She took her "Shoot 'n See" targets home.

High point of the day.  I realized that the pair could be:  "Mad-Wolf"!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2022)

I'm from the south. It has always been Breakfast, Dinner and Supper.
Guess the lunch and dinner thing is a northern thing A.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> OOOH  OOOOH -- Gotta pass this on:
> 
> My grandling Wolfie wanted to come up with his serious squeeze (Madison AKA: Maddie) to let her shoot the crossbow.  Maddie could not come to our Thanksgiving dinner, and missed out on it.
> 
> ...


I like that my crossbow puts up a barrier so i dont take the tips of my fingers off


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm from the south. It has always been Breakfast, Dinner and Supper.
> Guess the lunch and dinner thing is a northern thing A.


things also are different if you are Italian


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2022)

giggy said:


> i done went and hit a wrong key there gw, i'm still about half asleep.


Thanks for giving me a chance to add a modicum of levity while pulling your chain brother! 

OOOH  OOOOH -- Gotta pass this on:


Unca Walt said:


> My grandling Wolfie wanted to come up with his serious squeeze (Madison AKA: Maddie) to let her shoot the crossbow.  Maddie could not come to our Thanksgiving dinner, and missed out on it.
> 
> I had the firing range all set up by the time they got to the Chateau.  Sat her down in a chair in the shade, set up the shooting sticks, and placed the beast down in front of her.
> 
> ...


Kool!  The world needs more wolves.  Leave us not forget who gifted us dogs in their own image!!

My oldest grandson's ex-wife is named Madeline, and she was a wrath with a German long sword but chose not to stick around, so the " Mad Wolf" position is certainly open.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I like that my crossbow puts up a barrier so i dont take the tips of my fingers off


Or de-hide the arm holding the bow with the string......................................


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)

i'm from the south, breakfast, and lunch. now here is where i differ, dinner is when you go out with the wife/kids and or friends, and where we ate most of the time at the kitchen bar. supper is when everybody sets down to the table and eats a home made meal. my family called it the supper table. only other time it was used was to do homework.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2022)

You must be from a big city to call Dinner Lunch in the south.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Wife and I passed our 45th anniversary yesterday, .. it's all good .. it made me think of how that daily downpour from the world had layered a crustily crunchy outlook from me concerning most of the human population. .... then I wandered into longing for that preteen. wide eyed and virtually all accepting view I had enjoyed of the world at that early point in my life .. .    Life is good guys
> 
> Balance is what my wife is to me ..
> 
> ...





congratulations Amigo!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

giggy said:


> i'm from the south, breakfast, and lunch. now here is where i differ, dinner is when you go out with the wife/kids and or friends, and where we ate most of the time at the kitchen bar. supper is when everybody sets down to the table and eats a home made meal. my family called it the supper table. only other time it was used was to do homework.


Whatever it was called by whomever called it was good enough for me !


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

lemme see , is it a grocery sack or is it a grocery bag?

engrish is hard!


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)

brown paper marijuana drying bag. lol


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You must be from a big city to call Dinner Lunch in the south.


houston


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Wife and I passed our 45th anniversary yesterday, .. it's all good .. it made me think of how that daily downpour from the world had layered a crustily crunchy outlook from me concerning most of the human population. .... then I wandered into longing for that preteen. wide eyed and virtually all accepting view I had enjoyed of the world at that early point in my life .. .    Life is good guys
> 
> Balance is what my wife is to me ..
> 
> ...



congrats


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> congratulations Amigo!


The Magic Runes are writ in gold to bring the balance back ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 27, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Or de-hide the arm holding the bow with the string......................................


This new beast of mine covers alla that.  Unlike my original, I never even touch the string.  The way you load it with the grips/pulley setup, your hands are always far behind the string.  You cannot dry-fire this one, either.

You need to insert the bolt/arrow; this trips lever which frees the SAFE/FIRE switch to be enabled to be moved to FIRE.  (*pant, puf*)

And the thing has a rifle forestock and pistol grip with adjustable rear stock.








We discovered the ideal place for the shooting sticks is the inverted "V" gap shown above just forward of the trigger guard and just behind the forestock.

I have put a personal embargo on any more shooting my new toy until my new target backstop arrives.

The old one has had a thousand bolts shot into it, and there is no place left to put a target on that will stop a bolt from this doubly powerful crossbow.  Every bolt goes in to the fletch, and that ain't good.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> lemme see , is it a grocery sack or is it a grocery bag?
> 
> engrish is hard!


yep writing it and speaking it !


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You must be from a big city to call Dinner Lunch in the south.


What do you call it if you don't eat lunch?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This new beast of mine covers alla that.  Unlike my original, I never even touch the string.  The way you load it with the grips/pulley setup, your hands are always far behind the string.  You cannot dry-fire this one, either.
> 
> You need to insert the bolt/arrow, with trips lever which frees the SAFE/FIRE switch to be able to be moved to FIRE.  (*pant, puf*)
> 
> ...


I won my crossbow at the sportsmans show in Lancaster Pa b4 the plandemic


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> What do you call it if you don't eat lunch?





to bad


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> What do you call it if you don't eat lunch?


not right is what I call it ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> What do you call it if you don't eat lunch?


Hungry till suppertime…


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> to bad





joeb631a said:


> not right is what I call it ....


I asked for it..keep em coming


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> What do you call it if you don't eat lunch?




a newly arrived immigrant from Somalia


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I won my crossbow at the sportsmans show in Lancaster Pa b4 the plandemic


_EVER_ kewl!!!

What brand/model??


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

dab time


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

Think of how much $$$$ I saved over the years.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I won my crossbow at the sportsmans show in Lancaster Pa b4 the plandemic


It was a camex bow and was not cheap the next year when i went i entered another raffle and won another cross bow
a much much cheaper one but still.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dab time
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314074


Looks like choices?


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dab time
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314074


Lunch time


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looks like choices?


add a great cup of coffee and something thing delicious and sweet  and you are golden


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> a newly arrived immigrant from Somalia


they are skinny and dont really eat lunch or dinner or much of anything


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> add a great cup of coffee and something thing delicious and sweet  and you are golden


And you know big has both of them within 2 ft of that pic…


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> And you know big has both of them within 2 ft of that pic…


only that far for the room needed....


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looks like choices?





8 different strandivars 

italian coffee and oatmeal cookies!

its like snack time when i was in the 4th grade!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 8 different strandivars
> 
> italian coffee and oatmeal cookies!
> 
> its like snack time when i was in the 4th grade!


you  smoked that many strains in fourth grade? lucky SOB
I was just mastering being toilet trained ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 27, 2022)

So do you leave them open like that on a tray or something?

do they need to be in a sealed container so they don’t dry out that beautiful texture?

can you show me how you smoke it? I mean what contraption do you use?

I have so many questions…


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 8 different strandivars
> 
> italian coffee and oatmeal cookies!
> 
> its like snack time when i was in the 4th grade!


lucky for you ! for me the fourth grade was the longest three years of my life....


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

I have smoked dab's with Big before..... it's hard to leave when you can't find the door.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you  smoked that many strains in fourth grade? lucky SOB
> I was just mastering being toilet trained ...





my teacher encouraged me


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> I have smoked dab's with Big before..... it's hard to leave when you can't find the door.





we found our way to the baseball park , Coors Field? , by gawd


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So do you leave them open like that on a tray or something?
> 
> do they need to be in a sealed container so they don’t dry out that beautiful texture?
> 
> ...


Hey Subg ! did i hear Big was going to do a Public Service Announcement and give the group a inservice about said use ,or was it just a dream....


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my teacher encouraged me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had that instead of nuns i would not mind the fourth grade being three years long ....


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we found our way to the baseball park , Coors Field? , by gawd


Miracle we didn't get arrested at the gate.....we reeked of hash.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Miracle we didn't get arrested at the gate.....we reeked of hash.


I am no great baseball fan .Years ago we were in Yankee Stadium and went outside and smoked a joint .Over looking the way upwith it a guy motions us below to step away. In one minute we got surrounded by some security which was a joke and got escorted out .
Yankee stadium the land of warm beer and cold hot dogs


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Miracle we didn't get arrested at the gate.....we reeked of hash.





hey , after all it is colorado


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> What do you call it if you don't eat lunch?


Hungry


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So do you leave them open like that on a tray or something?
> 
> do they need to be in a sealed container so they don’t dry out that beautiful texture?
> 
> ...





lemme’ go over to the homestead and let the chickens out and feed the cats and i will answer your questions….




off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hungry







Poland


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

Might take awhile Subbie.... There aren't any salt mines in Colorado.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This new beast of mine covers alla that.  Unlike my original, I never even touch the string.  The way you load it with the grips/pulley setup, your hands are always far behind the string.  You cannot dry-fire this one, either.
> 
> You need to insert the bolt/arrow; this trips lever which frees the SAFE/FIRE switch to be enabled to be moved to FIRE.  (*pant, puf*)
> 
> ...


My 175 lb Barrett Commando breaks in the center like a shotgun to cock the string.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> _EVER_ kewl!!!
> 
> What brand/model??





Unca Walt said:


> _EVER_ kewl!!!
> 
> What brand/model??


a camx a4 the next year i won a cheap barnett .
that i think at wall mart was $200 or a little under with a scope and case 
the camx is pretty accurate


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Might take awhile Subbie.... There aren't any salt mines in Colorado.





yer right Amigo!

there is one in Hutchinson Ks that i passed just about everyday on my way to school

@SubmarineGirl     we usually leave the lids off  , they get emptied pretty fast

but longer term , yes lids

this is basically how we medicate ourselves but with a different dab rig than the one in this video

down the rabbit hole of the concentrate world!

710 Snobs


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yer right Amigo!
> 
> there is one in Hutchinson Ks that i passed just about everyday on my way to school
> 
> ...



That’s some kind of elaborate lookin’ shindig thing there now. Wow


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> lucky for you ! for me the fourth grade was the longest three years of my life....


My fourth grade teacher wanted to elope with me.  It was time for me to get promoted to fifth grade...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s some kind of elaborate lookin’ shindig thing there now. Wow


A long way from a hot knife blade and a straw!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> My fourth grade teacher wanted to elope with me.  It was time for me to get promoted to fifth grade...


Well it Didn’t have anything to do with your being 18 in 4th grade I’m sure…


----------



## boo (Nov 27, 2022)

Another gem from 20twenty guys, avenue of the giants…burn your eyes fuel stank…12 weeks grown in Dwc


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

boo said:


> Another gem from 20twenty guys, avenue of the giants…burn your eyes fuel stank…12 weeks grown in Dwc


I stcked up wit snocaine and girl crush and another one i forget
that will be my next
I need to live long enough to plant my seeds !


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

Will cut down a SnowCaine in a couple of days.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Will cut down a SnowCaine in a couple of days.


how long from seed?


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s some kind of elaborate lookin’ shindig thing there now. Wow





it is a whole new world

Grayfox is a Connoisseur of all things concentrate

there is some kind of distillate? thc crystal? that he makes , i think , and dabs them or stirs a spoonful in his coffee……..something like that

but yeah , he know ways to consume cannabis that is way over my head


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it is a whole new world
> 
> Grayfox is a Connoisseur of all things concentrate
> 
> ...


Well I’m gonna have to ask GW to put some of that distillate crystal stuff in our next morning doobie.


----------



## boo (Nov 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I stcked up wit snocaine and girl crush and another one i forget
> that will be my next
> I need to live long enough to plant my seeds !


I am looking at my seed collection in the same way Joe, I don’t think I’ll live long enough to crack half the seeds that I’ve got rat holed… I think I’ve probably got at least one pack of every strain both the Mendocino boys have, and also goat and monkey gear… I haven’t spent a total of 20 minutes in my garden since Ivan got hurt. Hopefully tomorrow I can change that after our next hospital visit…


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

boo said:


> I am looking at my seed collection in the same way Joe, I don’t think I’ll live long enough to crack half the seeds that I’ve got rat holed… I think I’ve probably got at least one pack of every strain both the Mendocino boys have, and also goat and monkey gear… I haven’t spent a total of 20 minutes in my garden since Ivan got hurt. Hopefully tomorrow I can change that after our next hospital visit…


glad your boy is doing well
youth goes a long way ....


----------



## boo (Nov 27, 2022)

Ivan has shown his drive and strength today…he’s been scooting around and chasing Dutch the best he can… I believe my prayers have been answered regarding his tail, it appears that it’s healing well… I’ve stopped giving him pain medication because he doesn’t show that he feels any discomfort other than when he tries to get up…once he’s on all three legs he tears around like he’s on fire…


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> how long from seed?


Gonna harvest just short of 10 weeks in flower.  She is 67 days now...2 days of total dark and a quick check of the trichs and hang for a dty trim.


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2022)

Don't know how long before I flipped her.....a month maybe.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2022)

boo said:


> Another gem from 20twenty guys, avenue of the giants…burn your eyes fuel stank…12 weeks grown in Dwc


I wonder what the hell you just said. It is a whole 'nuther language using English words.

"It's crackers to slip a rozzer the dropsy in snide."

( It's crazy to pay off a crooked cop with counterfeit money.)


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2022)

boo said:


> Ivan has shown his drive and strength today…he’s been scooting around and chasing Dutch the best he can… I believe my prayers have been answered regarding his tail, it appears that it’s healing well… I’ve stopped giving him pain medication because he doesn’t show that he feels any discomfort other than when he tries to get up…once he’s on all three legs he tears around like he’s on fire…
> View attachment 314096


Absolutely spectacular.  Amazing, even.

Ivan is a stone lucky doggie to have you as his papa.

PS:  If Ivan's ears get any longer, he may be able to glide from place to place.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 28, 2022)

boo said:


> Ivan has shown his drive and strength today…he’s been scooting around and chasing Dutch the best he can… I believe my prayers have been answered regarding his tail, it appears that it’s healing well… I’ve stopped giving him pain medication because he doesn’t show that he feels any discomfort other than when he tries to get up…once he’s on all three legs he tears around like he’s on fire…
> View attachment 314096


You go Ivan!!!  A stoic little trooper!

Hugs all around and bun scratches for the pups!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I wonder what the hell you just said. It is a whole 'nuther language using English words.
> 
> "It's crackers to slip a rozzer the dropsy in snide."
> 
> ( It's crazy to pay off a crooked cop with counterfeit money.)


translation is I found a great strain from 10mendocino folks who are breeders which translate to my next purchase !!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 28, 2022)

This guy is good with a knife 
Big please ,not directed to you Brother !
A Public Service Announcement


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2022)

for all you feckers that have to punch a clock this morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 28, 2022)

boo said:


> Ivan has shown his drive and strength today…he’s been scooting around and chasing Dutch the best he can… I believe my prayers have been answered regarding his tail, it appears that it’s healing well… I’ve stopped giving him pain medication because he doesn’t show that he feels any discomfort other than when he tries to get up…once he’s on all three legs he tears around like he’s on fire…
> View attachment 314096


Ivan is looking good boo


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2022)

@boo -  When Ivan grows up and gets a job:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)

Ivan doesnt want a job. He likes hanging out and getting high with Boo.


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2022)

Morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)

Im at work but i would rather be


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 28, 2022)

Technology like this put men on the moon....


----------



## giggy (Nov 28, 2022)

Hopper you walk around sleeping.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)

I feel like it today. My Wife was sick last night from a sour stomach. My dog woke me up at 12:30 needing to go out for some fking reason. My Ring alarm went off several times from some kinda fking glitch. So yeah im a tried fker.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2022)

good thing Wonder Woman is on the job and saving lives daily!







.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2022)

windy day today , bummer man


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)

Before the wind.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Before the wind.
> 
> View attachment 314127


Soon after eating


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2022)

Back from physical  therapy.   Quick and easy.  Back in for a two week check up tomorrow.  Almost through this.   Gonna try and get some things done in the yard before the snow comes.  Later.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Soon after eating
> View attachment 314144


wrong in so many ways .....!


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 28, 2022)

Little Johnny got his first job as a Walmart greeter.

Two hours into his first day on the Job an overweight

woman & two screaming children walk into the store.

Hearing her swearing at the kids, little Johnny says

Good morning & welcome to Walmart, what nice

children you have there, are they twins?

The mother answered, "hell no they aint twins, one

is 9 years old & the other is & 7 years old". Why

would you think they were twins "are you blind or

just stupid".

Little Johnny replied " I am neither blind or Stupid,I

just couldn't believe someone slept with you twice!

Have a nice day!


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> @boo -  When Ivan grows up and gets a job:
> 
> View attachment 314111


That's a fir torpedo just waiting for the mayhem command.


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's a fir torpedo just waiting for the mayhem command.


 @Hippie420... Well slap the dog and spit in the fire......Hippie is back from assignment.  Good to have you back my friend.  Hope you are doing well.  No more vacation time for you.  You have been missed.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 28, 2022)

I am all outa breath, both from exhaustion and from HAPPY 

*My new crossbow target arrived!* I no longer have to hammer the bolt/arrows out. They pull out easily. But that is not the Big Story.

I got crazy-bold and set up the target at 50 yards instead of 30. My first shot at the new target: NAILED the "9-ball" right on the number 9! 

Note how the bolt/arrow is NOT fletch-deep, YAY!.






I had been worried that I might not hit the dang target at all, since my longest shot with my new crossbow to date was 30 yards. So I got froggy and set the distance to 75 yards (225 feet). Used a different side of the target. It is a life-sized picture of the "Boiler Room" of a deer (you can see the white belly, legs, and neck portions). This is what happened:






Then I got sooper froggy, and tried free-standing without my homemade shooting sticks at 75 yards... all the while puffing and panting like an 82-year old geezer running back and forth (fargin target weighs about 40 pounds, and re-re-re-reloading the crossbow is not something you do a lot of before you go out hunting. (*shaky-wheezy*)

Nevertheless fired (*pant, wheeze, puf*) three times freestanding. ALL THREE shots were in the Boiler Room at 75 yards!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 28, 2022)

Sounds like a good time and a workout too. I like the new target


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 28, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> I am all outa breath, both from exhaustion and from HAPPY
> 
> *My new crossbow target arrived!* I no longer have to hammer the bolt/arrows out. They pull out easily. But that is not the Big Story.
> 
> ...


a silent killer


----------



## boo (Nov 28, 2022)

Surgery number three will go down tomorrow at noon. The doctor has great faith that he is going to save Ivins tail, at least 18 inches of it. There is a necrotic spot 6 inches from the end so they’re going to go in tomorrow and see what they can do to save it. This is a picture of Ivan sporting his new collar to stop him from licking the wounds. He hasn’t yet licked anything, but I would dread seeing him on the floor with bandages everywhere. I spoke with the University of Florida veterinarian college this morning and I’m awaiting their reply as to when they will be able to replace Ivan’s hip  and the top of his femur. I wish I was as tough as this little guy is.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 28, 2022)

Best of Luck Little man ,


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 28, 2022)

boo said:


> you baited me with this one roster  ...I actually looked more at the car than the ckickie...smoky mountain gets big money for their gear...


Regardless of how much the car is, it will be cheaper in the long run and may complain less?

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2022)

pute said:


> @Hippie420... Well slap the dog and spit in the fire......Hippie is back from assignment.  Good to have you back my friend.  Hope you are doing well.  No more vacation time for you.  You have been missed.


Thanks, Pute. Trust me, I'd much rather have been here. Ain't back to a full set of sails, but it's coming.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> smoking some ultimate og this evening….it is hells angels og x triangle og and is very stoney and tasty , smooth too , not much lung expansion
> 
> goes good with some Italian coffee and homemade pumpkin pie with whipped cream


What does yours stink like? Mine is damn pungent. 

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Thanks, Pute. Trust me, I'd much rather have been here. Ain't back to a full set of sails, but it's coming.


Looks fine to me


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 28, 2022)

Wow that boat team is on point  .


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 28, 2022)

Night All  and Tony FU LOL


----------



## Bubba (Nov 28, 2022)

boo said:


> scoped all the plants, nothing creepy going on...I'm quite baffled with weird looking leaves...


Looking at the pattern, is it possible some leaves sweated water on top of those and the lights cooked the wet spots?
Long shot, but all I could think of if no bugs...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 28, 2022)

boo said:


> if anyone wouldn't mind, please say a prayer for Ivan, he was run over by a truck earlier and is in surgery at the moment...he'll survive but in what condition...exposed bone in the foot, crushed tail, and dislocated hip is what's visible prior to a CT scan along with severe bruising on the abdomen...


You have it brother!  

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 28, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning everybody, letting everybody sleep in means more coffee for me. yes i started drinking coffee again. do you know a sailor that doesn't love their coffee? i think i'll get the wife a new coffee maker, it took over 30 minutes to make a pot. brother boo, still got you and the pup on top brother.


Get an aerobee. My coffee machine hasn't been used since I bought it. With boiling water it takes about a couple minutes. I keep the pan warming for the next cup.

It's like a French press, but the bottom is removable. When done, remove filter piece and squirt out the old coffee and filter, rinse, ready to go 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 28, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning folks, happy thanksgiving…I’m at the hospital waiting for young Ivan to be released…poor fella was shaved for surgery, he’s gonna look so sad…luckily I have all the time in the world to care for him…the down side to this is I have to drive 80 miles daily to have the bandages changed if there’s gonna be a chance to save his tail…thanks for all the well wishes, he’s got a long road to recovery but we’re up for the challenge


I would do the same. Anything to get them back home. Plus, my vet knows I will follow all their protocols to the letter, so they will usually allow me to take them home. I know what to watch for, don't want my fur babies away if I can help it. 

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



I would rub her feet


----------



## Bubba (Nov 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> things also are different if you are Italian


Yes. It's all about Sunday sauce. Smells float from wakeup until evening. Trip down to Roma bakery, Scola's for the sweets.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Nov 28, 2022)

I made it back home once again with Ivan and he is going to have surgery


 once again on his tail tomorrow. The vet seems a little disturbed that I’ve challenged him personally about saving Ivan’s tail. I told him that he was in the hospital that did healing practice and not a triage unit that cut off the dead meat to get the next patient on the table. When it comes to my dogs, I don’t have a filter. A happier note I finally took down my Putang cross plant and ended up with 7.79 ounces of dried flowers that smell ridiculous.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2022)

Fingers crossed for your pooch, Boo.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 29, 2022)

boo said:


> I made it back home once again with Ivan and he is going to have surgeryView attachment 314169
> once again on his tail tomorrow. The vet seems a little disturbed that I’ve challenged him personally about saving Ivan’s tail. I told him that he was in the hospital that did healing practice and not a triage unit that cut off the dead meat to get the next patient on the table. When it comes to my dogs, I don’t have a filter. A happier note I finally took down my Putang cross plant and ended up with 7.79 ounces of dried flowers that smell ridiculous.


Good luck with Ivan's tail brother!  Sending prayers and healing thoughts!

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Hugs all around!  


  Passing left..........


----------



## giggy (Nov 29, 2022)

Morning gw and the rest of you sleepy heads. Time to roll out of bed and get the day started.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 29, 2022)

boo said:


> I made it back home once again with Ivan and he is going to have surgeryView attachment 314169
> once again on his tail tomorrow. The vet seems a little disturbed that I’ve challenged him personally about saving Ivan’s tail. I told him that he was in the hospital that did healing practice and not a triage unit that cut off the dead meat to get the next patient on the table. When it comes to my dogs, I don’t have a filter. A happier note I finally took down my Putang cross plant and ended up with 7.79 ounces of dried flowers that smell ridiculous.


1.  Regarding the vet.  There is nothing wrong in telling the vet to do his job, and not the level of job anyone without his expertise could do (eg: amputate).  Good on ya.  You may have just braced him to make him a better soldier (veterinarian) for the next fight (emergency).

2. Regarding the dump truck load of buds:  YIKES!!  Looks like something from a Cheech & Chong movie!  Wuzzat _really_ just one plant???


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Night All  and Tony FU LOL


Oh Ezekial...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 29, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning gw and the rest of you sleepy heads. Time to roll out of bed and get the day started.


Good morning Giggy!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 29, 2022)

good morning everyone.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 29, 2022)

Good morning ya ole farts.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 29, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 29, 2022)

morning


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2022)

Morning... snowing.    Glad I don't have anywhere to go until another Doctor appointment at 2...…roads should be in much better shape by then.

Girls are hungry today....one was staring to droop a bit when I checked in on the veg tent first thing this morning.....a splash of water will tide her over until I suck down some coffee.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 29, 2022)

G'mornin', Old Farts.


----------



## boo (Nov 29, 2022)

Good morning folks, Ivan and I are heading off to the hospital for another tail surgery. Please keep your fingers crossed for my little soldier. I plan on having a lunch when I’m on that side of town with an old friend so hopefully there will be a ray of sunshine in my afternoon. I hope and pray Ivan leaves the surgical table with his tail intact. Y’all have a great day.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> G'mornin', Old Farts.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 29, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning folks, Ivan and I are heading off to the hospital for another tail surgery. Please keep your fingers crossed for my little soldier. I plan on having a lunch when I’m on that side of town with an old friend so hopefully there will be a ray of sunshine in my afternoon. I hope and pray Ivan leaves the surgical table with his tail intact. Y’all have a great day.


Best of luck to you both ..


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 29, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning folks, Ivan and I are heading off to the hospital for another tail surgery. Please keep your fingers crossed for my little soldier. I plan on having a lunch when I’m on that side of town with an old friend so hopefully there will be a ray of sunshine in my afternoon. I hope and pray Ivan leaves the surgical table with his tail intact. Y’all have a great day.


Happy Tails to you both.
Good Luck Young ivan


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2022)

Boo ....Thinking about you and Ivan.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 29, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning folks, Ivan and I are heading off to the hospital for another tail surgery. Please keep your fingers crossed for my little soldier. I plan on having a lunch when I’m on that side of town with an old friend so hopefully there will be a ray of sunshine in my afternoon. I hope and pray Ivan leaves the surgical table with his tail intact. Y’all have a great day.


Fingers crossed and healing thoughts sent to you both!


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 29, 2022)

^^^ Amen.


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2022)

Off to my daily visit to the hand person.  Yesterday it was a therapist....today a Physicians Assistant.   I will be glad when this is over.


----------



## giggy (Nov 29, 2022)

Qt and I'm ready, homeward bound.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## boo (Nov 29, 2022)

We just got back from the hospital and I have been informed that Ivan is going to need to be seen twice a week for the next eight weeks and it sounds like they’re going to sedate him and work on his tail every Friday. He’s quite a tough little puppy to be dealing with this as well as he is, there’s a great possibility that the last third of his tail might have to be taken because there’s nothing but bone there… I was told that I physically threatened the triage surgeon when he said he was going to amputate the tail, I don’t remember saying that, but I don’t doubt that I did… obviously the threat worked because he still has his tail. I really appreciate all the kind sentiments for my little man, he’s got a long road to travel before he’s right.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 29, 2022)

Poor little veterinary has no problem taking your dollars .. huh

Good healing thoughts and prayers for Ivan, Dutch and you brother  ..




.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 30, 2022)

boo said:


> We just got back from the hospital and I have been informed that Ivan is going to need to be seen twice a week for the next eight weeks and it sounds like they’re going to sedate him and work on his tail every Friday. He’s quite a tough little puppy to be dealing with this as well as he is, there’s a great possibility that the last third of his tail might have to be taken because there’s nothing but bone there… I was told that I physically threatened the triage surgeon when he said he was going to amputate the tail, I don’t remember saying that, but I don’t doubt that I did… obviously the threat worked because he still has his tail. I really appreciate all the kind sentiments for my little man, he’s got a long road to travel before he’s right.


HAHA... I can just see it,  Ole Papa Dawg with his bullet-riddled kid in his arms: 

"Ah don't remember actually threatenin' that medical boy... musta been sumpin' about me mentioning his head up his ass.  Not sure if I said about how it would get there..."


----------



## giggy (Nov 30, 2022)

Morning everybody happy hump day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 30, 2022)

boo said:


> We just got back from the hospital and I have been informed that Ivan is going to need to be seen twice a week for the next eight weeks and it sounds like they’re going to sedate him and work on his tail every Friday. He’s quite a tough little puppy to be dealing with this as well as he is, there’s a great possibility that the last third of his tail might have to be taken because there’s nothing but bone there… I was told that I physically threatened the triage surgeon when he said he was going to amputate the tail, I don’t remember saying that, but I don’t doubt that I did… obviously the threat worked because he still has his tail. I really appreciate all the kind sentiments for my little man, he’s got a long road to travel before he’s right.


We rescued a GS Male, whom we named Cisco and which had about half of his tail missing.  The vet said it had been incised, but no clue how he lost it.

A wonderful dog, whom didn't know he was missing part of his tail and I actually came up with a story to answer the ongoing questions of what happened to his tail.

I told them that he suffered from separation anxiety, which cost him his last home, and that we tried everything to address it but were unsuccessful until an old Indian told me the secret.  Every time I came home and he was glad to see me, I cut off an inch of his tail.  Pretty soon he stopped missing me.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 30, 2022)

Good Morning Ole Farts.. OG's, (Old Growers) and those around the edge.


----------



## boo (Nov 30, 2022)

Good morning folks, I’m getting ready to head out for the day. Today I do not have to drive clear across the county with Ivan so I will be able to visit my garden for the first time in a few days. All I can do is hope that there’s still life above the soil line. I am considering shutting down for a while but I don’t know if I can actually pull that off because of my passion for growing, y’all have a wonderful day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2022)

Didn't you start some new stuff?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 30, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning folks, I’m getting ready to head out for the day. Today I do not have to drive clear across the county with Ivan so I will be able to visit my garden for the first time in a few days. All I can do is hope that there’s still life above the soil line. I am considering shutting down for a while but I don’t know if I can actually pull that off because of my passion for growing, y’all have a wonderful day.


If I lived closer I would say I would come and care for the plants


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 30, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning folks, I’m getting ready to head out for the day. Today I do not have to drive clear across the county with Ivan so I will be able to visit my garden for the first time in a few days. All I can do is hope that there’s still life above the soil line. I am considering shutting down for a while but I don’t know if I can actually pull that off because of my passion for growing, y’all have a wonderful day.


Good luck with Ivan today boo. I know you have a lot on you right now taking care of that baby 24/7. Hard to squeeze everything in that needs doing…


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## boo (Nov 30, 2022)

I sure did, I’m heading out now after not being there for a couple days to see what’s still viable, but I plan on keeping about a dozen special cuts, and just staying up with them rather than trying to grow a sea of green out there. I just don’t have the time to dedicate myself to the big picture, just a dozen strains that are special…this is one of the special ones I took down


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 30, 2022)

Lots 'o wind out there today. 20MPH gusts and around ten steady. It spit snow for a second, but it's not gonna stick unless it's in the county east of me.


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I sure did, I’m heading out now after not being there for a couple days to see what’s still viable, but I plan on keeping about a dozen special cuts, and just staying up with them rather than trying to grow a sea of green out there. I just don’t have the time to dedicate myself to the big picture, just a dozen strains that are special…this is one of the special ones I took downView attachment 314286


What flavor is that Boo?   I just cut down my first SnowCaine.  Smells yummy.  Good luck with Ivan.  Hoping the best for the both of you.


----------



## boo (Nov 30, 2022)

Pute, that strain is original diesel crossed with grape cream cake. I’ve got about 15 of them and 2 gallon buckets waiting to be thrown in the flower. I just finished taking care of all of the girls and none suffered anything more than a wilting issue so I don’t think I lost anything. all of the beans that I was gifted are looking good, apparently I watered them very heavily when I was out here Sunday… I brought the boys outback with me to spend the afternoon in the garden and before Ivan’s feet could hit the ground. He was trying to run towards the chicken coop and get a hold of that rooster. I’ve decided to put a long lead on him just in case I turn my back and he gets the idea that he wants chicken for dinner.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 30, 2022)

boo said:


> Pute, that strain is original diesel crossed with grape cream cake. I’ve got about 15 of them and 2 gallon buckets waiting to be thrown in the flower. I just finished taking care of all of the girls and none suffered anything more than a wilting issue so I don’t think I lost anything. all of the beans that I was gifted are looking good, apparently I watered them very heavily when I was out here Sunday… I brought the boys outback with me to spend the afternoon in the garden and before Ivan’s feet could hit the ground. He was trying to run towards the chicken coop and get a hold of that rooster. I’ve decided to put a long lead on him just in case I turn my back and he gets the idea that he wants chicken for dinner.


I like chicken for dinner too...


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Nov 30, 2022)

Im having chicken for dinner.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 30, 2022)

boo said:


> Pute, that strain is original diesel crossed with grape cream cake. I’ve got about 15 of them and 2 gallon buckets waiting to be thrown in the flower. I just finished taking care of all of the girls and none suffered anything more than a wilting issue so I don’t think I lost anything. all of the beans that I was gifted are looking good, apparently I watered them very heavily when I was out here Sunday… I brought the boys outback with me to spend the afternoon in the garden and before Ivan’s feet could hit the ground. He was trying to run towards the chicken coop and get a hold of that rooster. I’ve decided to put a long lead on him just in case I turn my back and he gets the idea that he wants chicken for dinner.


A pup has his priorities..........................


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Nov 30, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> A pup has his priorities..........................View attachment 314293


Gatta eat!!!!


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2022)

Loolagigi2 said:


> Im having chicken for dinner.


We call it "YARD BIRD" in these parts.  I eat it all the time...just not fried.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I like chicken for dinner too...


I remember the Long Island corn , Man that was sweet the day you picked it fresh off the stalk


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 30, 2022)

pute said:


> We call it "YARD BIRD" in these parts.  I eat it all the time...just not fried.


Don't let Big hear that LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## boo (Nov 30, 2022)

So much for the idea of a long lead on Ivan. I am in the chicken coop sorting things out and I hear him screaming at the top of his lungs. I go flying out, and I find Ivan stretched it out as far as he can on the lead with the rope wrapped around his tail and his bad leg. I didn’t know I could still run that fast. Needless to say I will not use a long lead on Ivan anymore. I’m quite surprised to see that my plants survived as well as they did. I am going to do my best to keep up with the plants, but cold them out so I don’t have as many to deal with. Tomorrow I need to upsize all of the beans that I planted because they’re starting to over run. The containers are in.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 30, 2022)

Hope the dude is OK


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I remember the Long Island corn , Man that was sweet the day you picked it fresh off the stalk


Please its over since halloween. I love Long Island corn 
Harbes is a farm stand that is exceptional 
We take our corn seriously
We frooze a bushel bag this summer
Blanched it and took it off the cob
My favorite line is 
When I was a young electrician and I worked in sewerage treatment plants i always know when corn was on sale ...


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Please its over since halloween. I love Long Island corn
> Harbes is a farm stand that is exceptional
> We take our corn seriously
> We frooze a bushel bag this summer
> ...


We use to cook washpans of ears over propane jet cookers at my Dad's Big BBQ's he had often.
Remember the Grumman picnics


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> We use to cook waspans


vegetable or meat kind?


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> We use to cook washpans of ears over propane jet cookers at my Dad's Big BBQ's he had often.
> Remember the Grumman picnics
> View attachment 314313


yes I do!


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 30, 2022)

Must be gettin' slippery out there. Northbound's got a MSP with his blue blinkies on. There's a spot that always seems to collect cars.


----------



## giggy (Dec 1, 2022)

Morning, happy fry-day eve and welcome to December.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 1, 2022)

Still Thirstday in these cheer parts but wishing you the same happy times brother!




Let's all start this Thirstday on an upbeat note by hugging the person or pup next to you.






Passing left!


----------



## giggy (Dec 1, 2022)

gw that is why i wrote fry-day eve.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 1, 2022)

boo said:


> So much for the idea of a long lead on Ivan. I am in the chicken coop sorting things out and I hear him screaming at the top of his lungs. I go flying out, and I find Ivan stretched it out as far as he can on the lead with the rope wrapped around his tail and his bad leg. I didn’t know I could still run that fast. Needless to say I will not use a long lead on Ivan anymore.


Jeebus.  I can hear the baby screaming.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 1, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeebus.  I can hear the baby screaming.


Oh no!  I know that was scary boo. I hope he is relaxed and settled now and you too. I also know that feeling of not knowing how fast I can still run when necessary but I hope I don’t have to use that skill anymore…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

Thinking of Boos little man today


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2022)

Morning OFC.   Coffee....


----------



## boo (Dec 1, 2022)

Good morning folks. Someone got me up a little early this morning and I happen to fall back into bed. That’s not a bad way to start my day. I’ve got a head back over to the office and clean the place up a little bit more today so he will go back to laying out in the parking lot with Dutch but no trucks will roll thru while the boys are there… if I get lucky I might have some time to bring my computer and new monitor into the shop and see why they don’t want to talk to each other. I’ve been using my phone for the last week, far different than using a PC.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)

pute said:


> We call it "YARD BIRD" in these parts.  I eat it all the time...just not fried.


Sissy. Fried Chicken is good for you.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

Got to love when the satellite dishes kick in .





;ite dishes kick in


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)

Morning to all my brothers and sisters.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2022)

Back atcha, Brother Hopper, and the same to all of my brothers and sisters. Sun is shining, wind is blowing, and the conures are making my ears bleed. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)

much warmer today than the last two days……but with the warmer temps we got wind warnings


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2022)

^^^Sounds like exactly what I've been going through.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)

……..gusts up to 60 here


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2022)

Windy but not near that bad.  Actually pretty nice walk at the lake.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 314389





pute said:


> I raised a daughter and I love her to death.....just not like that.  Sickening.


Pinking shears also work.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

Jeopardy is on Oh Boy
I miss Alex


----------



## Patwi (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)

Patwi said:


> View attachment 314410





i am banned from using PayPal


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i am banned from using PayPal


Really?


----------



## boo (Dec 1, 2022)

g'nite folks, Ivan wore me out today once again...


----------



## Patwi (Dec 1, 2022)

Ros, is that your whitey .. beautiful

Paypal sVcks, .. wifey plays with it , I don't


Vincent Vega's  Ivan  rules ..




.


.


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2022)

Me, too. Can't keep my eyeballs open. Gonna cuddle up next to my Old Hen and find something spooky to fall asleep watching.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back atcha, Brother Hopper, and the same to all of my brothers and sisters. Sun is shining, wind is blowing, and the conures are making my ears bleed. Wouldn't have it any other way.


Its so funny ! Im up first and my conure and cockatiel are quiet till my honey gets up and they start yaking away at her.
Its nice to see my Mia giving kisses to her now.
Mia lived with me from birth and lived thru my house being cold . Well my honey likes it warm hence so is she..
Little shit runs the house !


----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day. I didn't want to get out of bed this morn but I got to. Now I gotta get ready for the grind.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)

me too. I don't wanna get up.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i am banned from using PayPal


What's the story there?


----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2022)

sorry i saw this this morning and had to steal it.

Some people are like slinkys. They're not really good for anything, but they really bring a smile to your face when they're pushed down the stairs


----------



## boo (Dec 2, 2022)

good morning folks, another trip to the animal hospital today, gonna go open up the tail in order to save it...young Ivan certainly is taking up much of my time, luckily I have it to give him...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

Good morning folks. Hope everyone has a nice day. Good luck ivan with your tail too and yes it’s a blessing boo that you have the time to take care of little ivan.


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2022)

Morning.  You are a good man Boo.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 2, 2022)

Just found out that unvaccinated people's blood is called 'purebloods' and is going out as the preferred transfusion choice .. lol

Also  Non jabbed sperm is the new crypto in younger circles ... 


hope the best Boo


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Really?




yep

i bought some paraphernalia once , some dab gear , and they froze my account…weird…that was like 8 yrs ago and ive never been able to use PP again after that purchase

everytime i tried to use PP a flag will pop up asking me to call them….feck that


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2022)

Windy as fk here... trash day as well.. s-hit blowing around everywhere. 

I guess I need to get out more..never used Pay Pal, Facebook, Twitter...exc.  Actually been banned from Facebook and the Denver Post.  Seems these organizations don't like my view points on what is going on in this country.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2022)

I was banned from visiting my friend in prison for 1 1/2 years for starting a riot in the visitation room


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I was banned from visiting my friend in prison for 1 1/2 years for starting a riot in the visitation room


Got to be a story to go with that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

PP has not banned me yet. I use it on all my Amazon orders. I have a Facebook account but don’t post there anymore after I was unfriended by someone that I offended when they couldn’t take my opinion on something I said. I have since learned to curb my comments (most of the time anyway) as to not step on anyones feelings and stopped posting there even tho it was nice to keep up with some of my old friends. It got a bit boring too with some people posting every aspect of their boring day…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)

I have been in FB jail so many times i stopped counting.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have been in FB jail so many times i stopped counting.


When I was younger I always thought it would be cool to know what someone was thinking .
When I got older and got Facebook, I got over that shit real fast ....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have been in FB jail so many times i stopped counting.


Just tweeter


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)

They finally let me back on Twitter. I was banned for life there until Musk let me back on.


----------



## boo (Dec 2, 2022)

I avoid social media for the most part...got home with Ivan, the foot is unbandaged and doing well, hip has an ugly scar but such is life...heading out to fill 4 drums of diesel fuel but I need to get dollies first so I can move them once on the ground...gettin up early sure has it's benefits, it's been years since I've been up before the sun...looks as if it's gonna be a regular thing with the vet for the next 3 months...I'm so blessed that Ivan is a tough guy, he's dealing with all of this better than I...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Got to be a story to go with that.



like i told the Captain , i do not see any blood , fires , or shanks so how can this be a riot?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)

Fking trouble maker.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking trouble maker.




that is what the Captain said to me as he was escorting me out

here is the joint and a photo of my friend the day he got out after 20 fecking years , the Supreme Court of that state overturned his case on a wrongful sentence


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2022)

Hope all are having


bigsur51 said:


> that is what the Captain said to me as he was escorting me out
> 
> here is the joint and a photo of my friend the day he got out after 20 fecking years , the Supreme Court of that state overturned his case on a wrongful sentence
> 
> ...


That sucks!!!


Hope all are having a good day.  I have been busy in the grow.  This hand issue I have put me way behind.  Funny nothing slowed down but me.  Time keeps marching on.  Unfortunately there are some things I just can't do until the wound closes.


----------



## boo (Dec 2, 2022)

be careful pute, a simple issue can become a huge problem if not cared for...don't be like Ivan, as he feels better he does more stuff to hurt himself...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 2, 2022)

^^^ Solid advice.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 2, 2022)

big, hope your friend is doin' ok these days  and boo, hope your new owner is taking it easy and chillin .

pute, how long have you been gashed .. not good


.


----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2022)

Evening folks, had to go water and feed tonight. Sweet tart. Got my green thumb back, but I lose most of the shade leaves even when we'll fed.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

giggy said:


> Evening folks, had to go water and feed tonight. Sweet tart.
> View attachment 314466
> View attachment 314467


Killing it


----------



## boo (Dec 2, 2022)

giggy said:


> Evening folks, had to go water and feed tonight. Sweet tart. Got my green thumb back, but I lose most of the shade leaves even when we'll fed.
> View attachment 314466
> View attachment 314467


Not bad for a broken old man…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

boo said:


> Not bad for a broken old man…


Looking good boo


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 3, 2022)

Good morning!  Hugz all around!


----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2022)

Morning gw and the rest, sounds like it is raining this morn. Chat at yall later.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 3, 2022)

Just some ole sojer stuff to pass on to alla youse youngun's:

If you see somebody wearing camoflage, be sure to walk right into him so he knows it's working.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2022)

That's funny Walt. I've hunted all my life. Never wore war paint and camouflage and somehow I still managed to kill what ever I was hunting.
I use to laugh my ass off at a buddy of mine. We went hunting deer. He was wearing camouflage from head to toe. I was wearing blue jeans and my black tshirt.
We went two different ways in the woods. I got a deer he didn't get shit and it was his deer lease.
I told him the deer must of felt sorry for the biker.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 3, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning gw and the rest, sounds like it is raining this morn. Chat at yall later.


Good morning Giggy!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 3, 2022)

Getting in on the hug thing GW


----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2022)

setting at the shop waiting on the crew.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

Morning Kids


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2022)

Morning all.  Me and Mrs Pute have already had two good laughs from this place....thank you..


----------



## boo (Dec 3, 2022)

Good morning folks, I haven’t had quite a bit of energy this morning so I ended up crawling out of bed early entertaining him outside. I think I’m going to be able to spend some time in my garden today. It’s time to cull out the bastards and upsize the ones I want to keep. Due to the size of my new grow rooms I have way too many plants so I am going to have to be quite selective on which ones I cut down. I wish there was somebody local that I could gift them to…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2022)

Boo, you have the same problem I do.  Always out of room.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

My new invention in the works
prototype for my new bong 
not complete...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Getting in on the hug thing GW View attachment 314502











joeb631a said:


> My new invention in the works
> prototype for my new bong
> not complete...
> View attachment 314513


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My new invention in the works
> prototype for my new bong
> not complete...
> View attachment 314513


Sure looks like these sprinklers are connected by an electrician


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 3, 2022)

Darn it , I was sure that flux-capacitor was in here somewhere






i


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 3, 2022)

https://www.oreillyauto.com/flux-capacitor
		

I have to get a new one for the mini van.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 3, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> https://www.oreillyauto.com/flux-capacitor
> 
> 
> I have to get a new one for the mini van.


Hey Bug  Morning Bro


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> https://www.oreillyauto.com/flux-capacitor
> 
> 
> I have to get a new one for the mini van.


had one on my minibike


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Sure looks like these sprinklers are connected by an electrician


not done yet.....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> https://www.oreillyauto.com/flux-capacitor
> 
> 
> I have to get a new one for the mini van.


what kind of milage do you get?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 314518
> View attachment 314518
> 
> 
> View attachment 314519


Its technology like this is what put men on the moon ....


----------



## boo (Dec 3, 2022)

Did we really land on the moon or has Hollywood just sold it to us?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

boo said:


> Did we really land on the moon or has Hollywood just sold it to us?


Let me make some phone calls and I will let you know....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2022)

boo said:


> Did we really land on the moon or has Hollywood just sold it to us?


Who knows. Probably will never know.


----------



## boo (Dec 3, 2022)

The older I get the more questions I have about who killed John F Kennedy. I also have some very different thoughts on his son as well… hey Joe, while you’re on the phone, see if you can find anything out about Hoffa…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> not done yet.....


Yes he piped himself in that hole and is try to get out


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 3, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My new invention in the works
> prototype for my new bong
> not complete...
> View attachment 314513


You're not allowed to play with GW anymore.


joeb631a said:


> what kind of milage do you get?


Depends on the dilithium crystals used.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

boo said:


> The older I get the more questions I have about who killed John F Kennedy. I also have some very different thoughts on his son as well… hey Joe, while you’re on the phone, see if you can find anything out about Hoffa…


Roger that...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 4, 2022)

Gooode morning!  Hugs all around!


----------



## giggy (Dec 4, 2022)

Good morning gw and the rest of you sleepy heads.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 4, 2022)

giggy said:


> Good morning gw and the rest of you sleepy heads.


Good morning Giggy!


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

GM


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

Morning everyone.


----------



## giggy (Dec 4, 2022)

man i got to quit watching the soldiers coming home videos, it tears up my sinuses.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

Let me just say right off the bat ,I didnt do it ....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Let me just say right off the bat ,I didnt do it ....


I know who did


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

I think Big did it while the mods were sleeping.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

pute said:


> I think Big did it while the mods were sleeping.


No way man A Dude like Bigsur would never do such a thing
It would tranish his manly Rep.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

giggy said:


> man i got to quit watching the soldiers coming home videos, it tears up my sinuses.


I feel everyone should watch those types of videos . When you see the power of a mothers love laying eyes on their child who they havent seen is moving  to me .When a son or a daughter see their parent, that  chokes me up. Life is not forever and when you see people not seeing each other ,see each other, it should make everyone step up a notch on how one lets others know on how much we care about each other.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> No way man A Dude like Bigsur would never do such a thing
> It would tranish his manly Rep.


Nay Nay .....


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2022)

here is another question for all you mind readers


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I feel everyone should watch those types of videos . When you see the power of a mothers love laying eyes on their child who they havent seen is moving  to me .When a son or a daughter see their parent, that  chokes me up. Life is not forever and when you see people not seeing each other ,see each other, it should make everyone step up a notch on how one lets others know on how much we care about each other.


My God , just smoked something different and when i went back and reread what I wrote I almost cried ..


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

Chicken


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Let me just say right off the bat ,I didnt do it ....





we are reviewing the tapes


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Chicken



ding! Zding! ding!

winner winner 
chicken dinner!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> here is another question for all you mind readers


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

You guys need to get your s-hit together


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

pute said:


> You guys need to get your s-hit together


There will be a wellness meeting later on at 5pm coffee and cookies will be served


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> There will be a wellness meeting later on at 5pm coffee and cookies will be served


i like cookies and donuts too....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> i like cookies and donuts too....


I can picture you in a commercial for either one


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2022)

pute said:


> You guys need to get your s-hit together





no


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

pute said:


> You guys need to get your s-hit together


define together?!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2022)

last time i got my sh it together , i forgot where i put it


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

I've had enough of this S-hit


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

Not supposed to talk with a mouth full of s-hit


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2022)

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> off to the Salt Mines!



It's Sunday....get yer azz to church.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> here is another question for all you mind readers


I can't today,,maybe later.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

Does anyone ever really go to church?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

Everyday.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> No way man A Dude like Bigsur would never do such a thing
> It would tranish his manly Rep.


so twue so very twue


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> last time i got my sh it together , i forgot where i put it


a valid point ...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Does anyone ever really go to church?


Wherever I am is automatically hallowed ground.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> here is another question for all you mind readers


Only twice but I’d only do it again if I had the chance.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

I'm married so I'm not looking for a woman anymore. For single guys, Church girls are always the most fun.


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

good morning  you old goats, I got Ivan sedated for the morning, slows his roll to a twitch...gonna put the collar of shame of the little guy and go mow some grass, last mow for the year...got the grow sorted out yesterday, chopped down the bigger plants, seems I get way ahead of myself in veg...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Only twice but I’d only do it again if I had the chance.


What a Woman ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

Nice talking to you yesterday brother Boo. Did Ivan finally get him a chicken.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> There will be a wellness meeting later on at 5pm coffee and cookies will be served


I’ll be there if there’s gonna be cookies…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm married so I'm not looking for a woman anymore. For single guys, Church girls are always the most fun.


I agree and I went to catholic school too!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> good morning  you old goats, I got Ivan sedated for the morning, slows his roll to a twitch...gonna put the collar of shame of the little guy and go mow some grass, last mow for the year...got the grow sorted out yesterday, chopped down the bigger plants, seems I get way ahead of myself in veg...


Can’t imagine dealing with that puppy energy when they are supposed to be chilling


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I agree and I went to catholic school too!


They be the most fun if you are the lucky man who gets to deflower them.
Then it's game on from all the yrs of  abstinence


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> good morning  you old goats, I got Ivan sedated for the morning, slows his roll to a twitch...gonna put the collar of shame of the little guy and go mow some grass, last mow for the year...got the grow sorted out yesterday, chopped down the bigger plants, seems I get way ahead of myself in veg...


Can I inquire what med and dose, and does it work well
I need something to help me clip my boys nails .
Most difficult son I have ever raised.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They be the most fun if you are the lucky man who gets to deflower them.
> Then it's game on from all the yrs of  abstinence


I wish i deflowered as much then as I do now .


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

sure roster, he gets 200 mg. gabapentin, 100 mg. trazadone, and 100 mg. of rimadyl to dose him out, makes him like liquid putty...I can't have him out running around while I mow today so he gets the cone of shame and drugs...he'll be fine this afternoon...dogs got super energy and killer drive...my job is to channel all the above into a tight and controllable package...Ivan is a loving and sweet dog...


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

Going across the street to the neighbors for coffee and the latest gossip.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> sure roster, he gets 200 mg. gabapentin, 100 mg. trazadone, and 100 mg. of rimadyl to dose him out, makes him like liquid putty...I can't have him out running around while I mow today so he gets the cone of shame and drugs...he'll be fine this afternoon...dogs got super energy and killer drive...my job is to channel all the above into a tight and controllable package...Ivan is a loving and sweet dog...


OK doc gave me Trazadone last time I had him in for poss trachea collapse , that is a sedative but not sure howe what Rimadyl strong.
Gaba is a pain med, not sure what Rimadyl does.
I have been afraid to use it with his breathing probs Thks Boo

* post-operative medication to treat pain and inflammation in dogs after surgery;* Rimadyl for dogs works in three ways:* Treats inflammation; Reduces fever; *


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Going across the street to the neighbors for coffee and the latest gossip.


Be sure to tell them I didnt do it ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK doc gave me Trazadone last time I had him in for poss trachea collapse , that is a sedative but not sure howe what Rimadyl strong.
> Gaba is a pain med, not sure what Rimadyl does.
> I have been afraid to use it with his breathing probs Thks Boo
> 
> * post-operative medication to treat pain and inflammation in dogs after surgery;* Rimadyl for dogs works in three ways:* Treats inflammation; Reduces fever; *


i think gabi has to do with nerves and its prescribe to us too which should be good in those doses.


boo said:


> sure roster, he gets 200 mg. gabapentin, 100 mg. trazadone, and 100 mg. of rimadyl to dose him out, makes him like liquid putty...I can't have him out running around while I mow today so he gets the cone of shame and drugs...he'll be fine this afternoon...dogs got super energy and killer drive...my job is to channel all the above into a tight and controllable package...Ivan is a loving and sweet dog...





boo said:


> sure roster, he gets 200 mg. gabapentin, 100 mg. trazadone, and 100 mg. of rimadyl to dose him out, makes him like liquid putty...I can't have him out running around while I mow today so he gets the cone of shame and drugs...he'll be fine this afternoon...dogs got super energy and killer drive...my job is to channel all the above into a tight and controllable package...Ivan is a loving and sweet dog...


I was thinking about you boys last night at dinner. My Honey made a killer Pot Roast with killer mash potatoes and we had old school pumpkin pie.She knows about Ivan and I told her how he got up to move to get some of YOUR pot roast . She said " Pot Roast will make you do things !"


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

done with half the front yard, came back in to check on Ivan, he's just a great puppy, he listens to his daddy and isn't a typical idiot dog...that little dude is sharp as a tack...
as usual brother hopper, conversations with you are always enjoyable...I can't let Ivan near the chickens, he goes all cannibal on me and has made what looks like a dirt bike oval around the coop, berm and all...Dutch gets the rooster and the rest will be set free...seems they have run out of eggs and I've run out of patience...saturday at noon I will attend a farm auction and get me some new birds...they stop laying after so many years...moulting slows them down but no eggs in 2 weeks isn't cutting it...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> done with half the front yard, came back in to check on Ivan, he's just a great puppy, he listens to his daddy and isn't a typical idiot dog...that little dude is sharp as a tack...
> as usual brother hopper, conversations with you are always enjoyable...I can't let Ivan near the chickens, he goes all cannibal on me and has made what looks like a dirt bike oval around the coop, berm and all...Dutch gets the rooster and the rest will be set free...seems they have run out of eggs and I've run out of patience...saturday at noon I will attend a farm auction and get me some new birds...they stop laying after so many years...moulting slows them down but no eggs in 2 weeks isn't cutting it...


Chicken Cacciatore in your future?


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

for the price of a prepared chicken being so low prepping my birds isn't in the cards...chopping off their heads and watching them run around may be fun but it's not gonna happen...the rooster will rue the day he went after me when Dutch gets his pound of flesh...I'd video it but that's jail time if it got into the wrong hands...Dutch is quite good at deboning a chicken...he's gotten 2 that tried to run away and one piglet that sought freedom...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> for the price of a prepared chicken being so low prepping my birds isn't in the cards...chopping off their heads and watching them run around may be fun but it's not gonna happen...the rooster will rue the day he went after me when Dutch gets his pound of flesh...I'd video it but that's jail time if it got into the wrong hands...Dutch is quite good at deboning a chicken...he's gotten 2 that tried to run away and one piglet that sought freedom...


i know some folks feed their dogs raw meat and didnt think they should eat a raw chicken. now piglet is tender delicious and sweet...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

Just couldnt help it...​​Van Gogh's Family Tree​Van Gogh's Family Tree His dizzy aunt -- Verti Gogh The brother who ate prunes -- Gotta Gogh The brother who worked at a convenience store -- Stop N. Gogh The grandfather from Yugoslavia -- U Gogh The cousin from Illinois -- Chica Gogh His magician uncle -- Where Diddy Gogh His Mexican cousin -- A. Mee Gogh The Mexican cousin's American half-brother -- Gring Gogh The nephew who drove a stage coach -- Wells Far Gogh The constipated uncle -- Cant Gogh The ballroom dancing aunt -- Tang Gogh The bird lover uncle -- Flamin Gogh His nephew psychoanalyst -- E Gogh The fruit loving cousin -- Man Gogh An aunt who taught positive thinking -- Way To Gogh The little bouncy nephew -- Poe Gogh A sister who loved disco -- Go Gogh And his niece who travels the country in a van -- Winnie Bay Gogh ....And there ya Gogh!


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

See, live up in the New York metropolitan area and this is what happens to you Joe.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> See, live up in the New York metropolitan area and this is what happens to you Joe.


and I did ride the little bus too ....


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

I know, I was the driver…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> I know, I was the driver…


And you were a really good driver, you never got lost ..!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Not supposed to talk with a mouth full of s-hit


never stopped me ...


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

I have a friend that comes over every Sunday to do yard work, been coming over for years...he goes home with flowers and I get stuff done, works for the both of us...he just came to the house to let me know Ivan is hammering the chickens and pigs again...he's got the cone hat on but doesn't let that stop him from being Ivan...guaging from the size of his feet, ears, and paws he's gonna be a bruiser of over 120 lbs...he's such a love but a damn vicious beast when it comes to farm animals...he doesn't care much for others dogs either...he needs socialization like his daddy do...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> I have a friend that comes over every Sunday to do yard work, been coming over for years...he goes home with flowers and I get stuff done, works for the both of us...he just came to the house to let me know Ivan is hammering the chickens and pigs again...he's got the cone hat on but doesn't let that stop him from being Ivan...guaging from the size of his feet, ears, and paws he's gonna be a bruiser of over 120 lbs...he's such a love but a damn vicious beast when it comes to farm animals...he doesn't care much for others dogs either...he needs socialization like his daddy do...


add a little amount of a edible and see if it calms him down ,it works for me....


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Going across the street to the neighbors for coffee and the latest gossip.






any good stories?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Only twice but I’d only do it again if I had the chance.


Nope. Ain't touchin' that one.


joeb631a said:


> and I did ride the little bus too ....


I liked the short bus. The windows always tasted like grape drink.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. Ain't touchin' that one.
> 
> I liked the short bus. The windows always tasted like grape drink.


A Brother of mine maintained 150 ford vehicles for 35 years for the handicapped.
They used flavored window cleaner !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Only twice but I’d only do it again if I had the chance.


The only time I think about doing it twice anymore, is just before doing it once.


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> any good stories?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really.  Everybody just talked about aches and pains.  Amazing, we talked about sex, drugs and rock and roll years ago.  Now we talk about our latest doctor visit.  Not my cup of tea but Mrs Pute likes to go so I tag along. 

Spent the afternoon watching the Broncos loose again.  We are now 3 and 10 on the season.  Been a good year.  Colorado Buffalo's only won 1 game this yesr, Colorado St only won 3......    Overall I would say it was a successful year.  Combined record of 7 wins and 29 losses.  All coaches will be looking for work.

Got my tree up today as well.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 4, 2022)

I can tell you don't have any cats.......

First time I met up with Bozzo and Yoop to go to a canabis cup, we met at a coney island joint. Everybody was talking about what kind of diet they used to stay regular. I busted out laughing. Twenty years sooner and we'd be talking about poontang.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I can tell you don't have any cats.......
> 
> First time I met up with Bozzo and Yoop to go to a canabis cup, we met at a coney island joint. Everybody was talking about what kind of diet they used to stay regular. I busted out laughing. Twenty years sooner and we'd be talking about poontang.


My favorite line is " Everything I have hurts and if it dont hurt I dont have  it anymore "


----------



## Agent 57 (Dec 4, 2022)

Sundown I think it’s a shame                     
When ya feel like you’re winning
But you’re losing again


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

Agent 57 said:


> Sundown I think it’s a shame
> When ya feel like you’re winning
> But you’re losing again


wish I wrote that ....


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I can tell you don't have any cats.......
> 
> First time I met up with Bozzo and Yoop to go to a canabis cup, we met at a coney island joint. Everybody was talking about what kind of diet they used to stay regular. I busted out laughing. Twenty years sooner and we'd be talking about poontang.


Have always had cats. Fortunately none were tree climbers....just hide under it.

Seniors talk mostly about health issues and the way things used to be.  Our coffee club has a diehard liberal (school teacher) so talking politics causes problems.  Funny me, Mrs Pute and one other lady are the only non vaxers.  Begging to see the light though..they have all had covid and suffering side effects.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Have always had cats. Fortunately none were tree climbers....just hide under it.
> 
> Seniors talk mostly about health issues and the way things used to be.  Our coffee club has a diehard liberal (school teacher) so talking politics causes problems.  Funny me, Mrs Pute and one other lady are the only non vaxers.  Begging to see the light though..they have all had covid and suffering side effects.


much much more than reported


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

Funny thing....Me or Mrs Pute haven't even gotten a cold since covid started.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

Covid ate the Cold and the Flu.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Funny thing....Me or Mrs Pute haven't even gotten a cold since covid started.


other than getting covid recently and I had more trouble with eating too much provalone.
During that whole time I had no colds ,sniffles  go figure


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

I am sure I have been subjected to it.  I don't avoid people, go out to dinner multiple times weekly and live a normal life.  I remember about the time this first came out I had an unexplained headache for a few days.....that could have been covid.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

pute said:


> I am sure I have been subjected to it.  I don't avoid people, go out to dinner multiple times weekly and live a normal life.  I remember about the time this first came out I had an unexplained headache for a few days.....that could have been covid.


me 2 before so to me it was a nothing burger


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Funny thing....Me or Mrs Pute haven't even gotten a cold since covid started.


Thats why french kissing is good for you ...


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

they're too old to be doing such things joe...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> they're too old to be doing such things joe...


What? You mean you get to old for that too? Why go on is what I say to that


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What? You mean you get to old for that too? Why go on is what I say to that


I was casting a stone at my buddy pute comment about not sharing the bug, if it isn't just another cold...my Linda was just hitting her stride at 50 when cancer took her...you're never too old to feck around, things may not go as planned but you ain't lost it if you have lust...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> they're too old to be doing such things joe...


Well ! you didnt get me cause its way to late to have coffee lol


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> I was casting a stone at my buddy pute comment about not sharing the bug, if it isn't just another cold...my Linda was just hitting her stride at 50 when cancer took her...you're never too old to feck around, things may not go as planned but you ain't lost it if you have lust...


Can anybody say Amen ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What? You mean you get to old for that too? Why go on is what I say to that


.... again watta woman !
good luck on Monday! ( funny I picked Monday b4 tommarow because monday is easier to spell....)


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 4, 2022)

Just binged a netfuk's series called Wednesday. It's a new fangled Adam's Family series. Usually not my forte, but the Pullet said I'd like it. Gotta admit, I've paid to see worse.


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What? You mean you get to old for that too? Why go on is what I say to that


Funny,we were joking about that the other day.  Still love to spoon.


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2022)

Good night...time to spoon....if the dog will let us.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Funny,we were joking about that the other day.  Still love to spoon.


to lay next to a woman in bed and feel her next to you is the best .I especially love the cold weather because my :R" value and my heat producing abilities makes me more attractive .....


----------



## giggy (Dec 5, 2022)

Morning everybody, getting ready to head to the big city, not looking forward to this bit ready to get it over with. Hopefully talk to yall soon.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 5, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, getting ready to head to the big city, not looking forward to this bit ready to get it over with. Hopefully talk to yall soon.


Best of luck with your procedure brother!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Funny,we were joking about that the other day.  Still love to spoon.


me too and i dont even care if im the big spoon or the little spoon ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 5, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> giggy said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody, getting ready to head to the big city, not looking forward to this bit ready to get it over with. Hopefully talk to yall soon.
> ...


----------



## giggy (Dec 5, 2022)

Subgirl I have you and Mr Sud in my thoughts and prayers as well.


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Thinking about you Giggy.  

Busy day/week in the grow.   Gonna be a nice day but I won't see much of it.


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2022)

morning old goats, wishing the best for all today...the right doctors can and do perform miracles...my prayers for all to have a most excellent recovery...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2022)

good late morning


----------



## Patwi (Dec 5, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 5, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, getting ready to head to the big city, not looking forward to this bit ready to get it over with. Hopefully talk to yall soon.


Hope this fixes it for ya, Giggy. You too, Mr. Subbie.


joeb631a said:


> me too and i dont even care if im the big spoon or the little spoon ....


I ain't playin; little spoon with you 'til you trim yer damned toenails.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 5, 2022)

The guy filming this eventually got involved:

https://thechive.com/wp-content/upl..._lake-prt-2.mp4?attachment_cache_bust=4268755


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 5, 2022)

Patwi said:


> .
> View attachment 314628


There actually was a Wi Fi channel here named Surveilance Van.


----------



## giggy (Dec 6, 2022)

I'm alive, feel like I run over buy a bus. They are not gonna let you sleep through the night. I get to go home later today and I'm ready too. I know the wife is, I tried to get her to go home but she wouldn't leave so she slept in a chair. Just wanted to let yall know I'm still kick'n.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

So the ablation is working for you brother?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> I'm alive, feel like I run over buy a bus. They are not gonna let you sleep through the night. I get to go home later today and I'm ready too. I know the wife is, I tried to get her to go home but she wouldn't leave so she slept in a chair. Just wanted to let yall know I'm still kick'n.


Love to hear this Giggy. I got to bring the old man home last night. He’s feeling well and the doc said he fixed him. I hope you got fixed too and things start looking up for you


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Damn, we are a bunch of old farts.   Seems like we are going through one medical issue after another.  Mine is almost behind me.  Get well everybody....we are to ornery to let a little thing like old age slow us down.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 6, 2022)

You guys just gotta follow my example as the oldest:  

Outlive all your enemies... it brings great satisfaction.

I am immortal.  

So far...


----------



## giggy (Dec 6, 2022)

Yes it worked, waiting fir the doctor now.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You guys just gotta follow my example as the oldest:
> 
> Outlive all your enemies... it brings great satisfaction.
> 
> ...


Yes you are


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> You guys just gotta follow my example as the oldest:
> 
> Outlive all your enemies... it brings great satisfaction.
> 
> ...


Buys RELIEF FACTOR and BALANCE OF NATURE on TV.  Oh, forgot about RELAXIUM SLEEP.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 314677









add these too


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

^^^^^W T F is that?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

A telephone book I asked my grandkids to look up a phone number and call it on my dial phone. It was a funny site to see 
they were 16 and 18 at the time too…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 6, 2022)

I can remember a 7 digit number that started with 2 letters and was in the phone book that way. Like hi2 which was 442.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

I can still remember my home phone number from when I was old enough to walk 'til I was five. Had to know it before the parents would let me out of the yard. It started with CE.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

Quick question for the Old Fart Brain Trust; How do you get the residual glue from surgical tape off your hide? Tried soap and water. Not even. Tried alcohol with the same results. Fingernail polish remover (acetone). Nope. The Old Hen read where Vaseline left to set for 10 minutes would work. Nope. Finally wound up taking a Buck knife and scraping the big spots off, but still not good. Any help?


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

Burn it off.....ha ha.


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

On a serious note, try lighter fluid or finger nail polish remover.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> I can remember a 7 digit number that started with 2 letters and was in the phone book that way. Like hi2 which was 442.


same here itw was HR3 1305 was my home number 
I remember picking the phone up and a operator answered


Hippie420 said:


> Quick question for the Old Fart Brain Trust; How do you get the residual glue from surgical tape off your hide? Tried soap and water. Not even. Tried alcohol with the same results. Fingernail polish remover (acetone). Nope. The Old Hen read where Vaseline left to set for 10 minutes would work. Nope. Finally wound up taking a Buck knife and scraping the big spots off, but still not good. Any help?


yes i do ! by the time your hair grows 4 inches more it will wear off ( some time mid year 2023)


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

Tried the fingernail polish remover. No help. I've got a couple of gallons of straight acetone and might try that. Never thought about napha (lighter fluid). Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> same here itw was HR3 1305 was my home number
> I remember picking the phone up and a operator answered
> 
> yes i do ! by the time your hair grows 4 inches more it will wear off ( some time mid year 2023)


Or next full moon, whichever comes first.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

I always used hot water and dish soap on a rag.
I think baby oil works too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Buys RELIEF FACTOR and BALANCE OF NATURE on TV.  Oh, forgot about RELAXIUM SLEEP.


SERUTAN Because Nature's Way Is Best

And Grandma's Lye Soap





So tell the story of Grandma's Lye Soap
Good for anything that's in the home...




And the sekrit is in the scrubbing:
It doesn't suds, and it doesn't foam!




Little Herman and Brother Therman
Had an aversion to washin' their ears,




So Grandma scrubbed them with her lye soap,
And they haven't heard a word in years!


It goes on...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

That glue is tougher than crazy glue I had that on me End of June and its now gone .
You need to wash that part of you that has the glue as vigorously as you wash other parts .....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> SERUTAN Because Nature's Way Is Best
> 
> And Grandma's Lye Soap
> 
> ...


wow i always thought that was a Beatle song ....


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> I can remember a 7 digit number that started with 2 letters and was in the phone book that way. Like hi2 which was 442.


Call and raise alla youse:

WE had a phone (us kids were _never_ to touch!) It was made of oak, and had a crank.  Our place was three rings.  

We got a new fangled phone.  You picked it up, and a lady said, "Numbah puleeze".  Our new fangled phone number was BAldwin 3-4113-J.  This one we could touch.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Quick question for the Old Fart Brain Trust; How do you get the residual glue from surgical tape off your hide? Tried soap and water. Not even. Tried alcohol with the same results. Fingernail polish remover (acetone). Nope. The Old Hen read where Vaseline left to set for 10 minutes would work. Nope. Finally wound up taking a Buck knife and scraping the big spots off, but still not good. Any help?


Baby oil.


----------



## boo (Dec 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Quick question for the Old Fart Brain Trust; How do you get the residual glue from surgical tape off your hide? Tried soap and water. Not even. Tried alcohol with the same results. Fingernail polish remover (acetone). Nope. The Old Hen read where Vaseline left to set for 10 minutes would work. Nope. Finally wound up taking a Buck knife and scraping the big spots off, but still not good. Any help?


WD-40 does the job...I use it to remove bandaids from my arms or I remove skin with it...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Quick question for the Old Fart Brain Trust; How do you get the residual glue from surgical tape off your hide? Tried soap and water. Not even. Tried alcohol with the same results. Fingernail polish remover (acetone). Nope. The Old Hen read where Vaseline left to set for 10 minutes would work. Nope. Finally wound up taking a Buck knife and scraping the big spots off, but still not good. Any help?


Goo gone will work but you need to clean it off quick don’t let it seep in your skin


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> That glue is tougher than crazy glue I had that on me End of June and its now gone .
> You need to wash that part of you that has the glue as vigorously as you wash other parts .....


Can't. I was instructed on several occasions not to scrub anything. They said to let the water hit it and to blot it only. Stitches from the drain tube haven't fallen out yet, either. Got to go back to the surgeon Thursday. I've made a list of things to ask about, first of which is how I wean myself off of the heart meds.
In the meantime, I'm thinking about having my first beer since the 18th of October.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Can't. I was instructed on several occasions not to scrub anything. They said to let the water hit it and to blot it only. Stitches from the drain tube haven't fallen out yet, either. Got to go back to the surgeon Thursday. I've made a list of things to ask about, first of which is how I wean myself off of the heart meds.
> *In the meantime, I'm thinking about having my first beer since the 18th of October.*


NO!  Your alcohol consuming days are *over*.  

Alcohol and caffeine are _*triggers*_ for A-fib.

Do you want all you went through to be for absolutely fargin NOTHING?  Help yourself to a coupla beers.  Start your morning with coffee, while you are at it.  

Lemme tellya where yer at (feel free to check it with your doc) -- You now have a weakness for going A-fib.  The prescriptions you get will -- if you are fortunate -- keep that weakness from coming to the fore again.

Accept this truth:  You will never go back to what you used to think of as "normal".  Well, you can go back, but you will go _down_, too.  A coupla beers (one), coffee, tea... are now off your list of edibles.

Mebbe your bod useta be the equivalent of a trail bike; bustin' hills, powering through mud, etc.  Now it is a big red road machine with windscreen, radio, foot rests, and cruise control.  It *cannot* go off-road like the trail bike.  

Treat your newly-acquired bike-bod properly.  Or it will fail you quickly.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

Walt. Hippie had part of his lung removed and had an AFib episode. Not sure his AFib is permanent.
I have AFib but my Thyroid meds has kept it at bay for along time now.
I drink beer everyday with no problems what so ever. But,,,If i drink hard liquor I'm asking for trouble.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

People say I have a drinking problem......funny thing.....I have no problem drinking at all. If I had a choice to either die or stop drinking and smoking pot.....I just thought about that for a few minutes.......I will have to get back to you on that in a couple of years.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

Do y’all see anything funny about this Walmart commercial?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> NO!  Your alcohol consuming days are *over*.
> 
> Alcohol and caffeine are _*triggers*_ for A-fib.
> 
> ...


*Wrong.* The afib was a one-off thing triggered by the lung removal. I'll take the word and advice of the doctors on that subject.  I never did drink coffee, but my Coke Zero is loaded with caffeine. Drank a couple of cans the wife brought in while I was at the hospital. No one said a word. Ate the devil out of nicotine substitutes while I was in there, too.

Got dressed and headed to the pub. Got there, and the parking lot was seriously full with folks parking in the grass. Last time I saw that place pack 'em in like that was St. Patty's Day. I knew it would be standing room only, so we bailed. Went to Big Boy and copped a munch, got the Old Hen's SUV topped off with gas, and came home. I'll give 'er hell come Friday. Old Hen said I looked like death warmed over anyhoo. A few more days to heal up won't hurt me.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 6, 2022)

But but barney....................


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

Hippie I think Walt thought you had an Ablation.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

Probably. Seems like all you guys have been doing it lately. Thank God, that's not one of my problems, knock wood. Like I said, I got a three or four second event and didn't like it one bit. Can't even figure how you guys that live with it can handle it other than getting it fixed like you have. It's a totally weird feeling that I'd just as soon avoid. Pretty sure the right lung won't cause the same thing. The left lung is the one that's got the heart for a neighbor.


----------



## boo (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Do y’all see anything funny about this Walmart commercial?
> View attachment 314702


I noticed that they said every country in the United States. That seems a little, spooky, considering the status quo.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 6, 2022)

We are all in line, just not knowing who's turn is next


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

boo said:


> I noticed that they said every country in the United States. That seems a little, spooky, considering the status quo.


Bingo that’s weird right?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Bingo that’s weird right?




was that a regular commercial on tv?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

Yes. We saw it watching soccer and I rewound it to make the short clip. Wonder what country in the United States approved that dumbness. They are probably still running it…


----------



## boo (Dec 6, 2022)

probably a democratic country somewhere within our borders...what do we know, we just give them our money to spend as they see fit...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes. We saw it watching soccer and I rewound it to make the short clip. Wonder what country in the United States approved that dumbness. They are probably still running it…





that would be the District of Columbia


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> We are all in line, just not knowing who's turn is next
> View attachment 314706


This is why I always give up me spot in line


----------



## giggy (Dec 6, 2022)

@SubmarineGirl the package arrived today, thank you very much.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

Naked pictures.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> @SubmarineGirl the package arrived today, thank you very much.


You’re welcome Giggy and good luck with it.


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

Wait a minute...I want10%.  I will send Luca Brasi and the fishes by later.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Wait a minute...I want10%.  I will send Luca Brasi and the fishes by later.


Luca was the man
In the book Luca did some killings


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

Godfather, who was the fishes?


----------



## boo (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Godfather, who was the fishes?


luca was known for using cement shoes subbie...put a pair of them on and it's down to the bottom for the poor guy luca had issues with...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Godfather, who was the fishes?


In his neck of the woods and at the time of year he was killed probably blackfish and blue fish  with some crabs


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

boo said:


> luca was known for using cement shoes subbie...put a pair of them on and it's down to the bottom for the poor guy luca had issues with...


Luca was loyal....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 6, 2022)

Luca was not known for his good looks or a big winky like Sonny was....
Which describes me too....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2022)

boo said:


> luca was known for using cement shoes subbie...put a pair of them on and it's down to the bottom for the poor guy luca had issues with...


Oh yes of course…


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

Did it again. Was laying here in the fart sack with the Old Hen, watching a spooky flic on the idiot box, and the next thing I know, the wife's gone and so is the movie. Time travel once again. Wonder if the grays give frequent flyer miles?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 6, 2022)

might make a poster of this


----------



## boo (Dec 6, 2022)

why, according to you it's always cal mag...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> might make a poster of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could make it a sticky.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2022)

boo said:


> why, according to you it's always cal mag...


He is just showing us all the shit CalMag will fix.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2022)

Anybody know when the days are supposed to get longer? Just asking for a friend that keeps time traveling after dark.....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Anybody know when the days are supposed to get longer? Just asking for a friend that keeps time traveling after dark.....


December 21


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> might make a poster of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez.  According to the above, my plants all have been deficient in Manganese, Sulfur, Iron, Zinc, Potassium, Nitrogen, Phosphorus, and Water. 

Until they got spider mites, caterpiggles, and whatever eats them and their roots.


----------



## giggy (Dec 7, 2022)

Morning everybody, was good to sleep in my bed, and I'm letting the wife sleep as long as she wants to. I slept on a rock and she slept in a chair.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

So glad you’re  home Giggy and this is all behind you now. Get well soon and take it easy this week


----------



## giggy (Dec 7, 2022)

same for mr subbie,


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He is just showing us all the shit CalMag will fix.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> In his neck of the woods and at the time of year he was killed probably blackfish and blue fish  with some crabs


And a few Bi-valves I am sure of it.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Anybody know when the days are supposed to get longer? Just asking for a friend that keeps time traveling after dark.....


my father used to say if you want the day to get longer wake up earlier ....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 7, 2022)

Mine said get up early enough to milk the cow and feed the stock before breakfast and school.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Mine said get up early enough to milk the cow and feed the stock before breakfast and school.


I had to milk our cow every other week before school and on the weekends for about a year as a kid. My brother and I would trade off I sometimes traded his cow milking for other chores as I got up early and didn’t mind it so much as he hated to do it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I had to milk our cow every other week before school and on the weekends for about a year as a kid. My brother and I would trade off I sometimes traded his cow milking for other chores as I got up early and didn’t mind it so much as he hated to do it.


Edit I think we got rid of the milk cow because we had so much milk products momma didn’t know what to do with it all. I was kinda glad to see her go and the milk man start coming around…


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2022)

Got the rest of the residual tape glue off of my hide. Lighter fluid for the win. Thanks for the tip, Pute.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

He was hoping you would accidentally hit the sparker.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He is just showing us all the shit CalMag will fix.


would it grow hair?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I had to milk our cow every other week before school and on the weekends for about a year as a kid. My brother and I would trade off I sometimes traded his cow milking for other chores as I got up early and didn’t mind it so much as he hated to do it.


I milked a Jersey twice a day and we had all the butter, ice cream, and milk that we could use, plus we gave some to the Hampshire pig.

I husbanded the cows, horses, jackass, and pigs, while my younger sisters fed the chickens and gathered the eggs.  I didn't love or hate it.  It was just what I did at the time.

I like animals a lot, but what I really grew to hate, was hoeing about 3 acres of veggies, especially in the hot sun.


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2022)

Break from trimming.  You would think it is the weekend.....friends keep calling.   Now I need to take Mrs Pute for a walk.  I will never get done at this pace.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I *husbanded* the cows, horses, jackass, and pigs, while my younger sisters fed the chickens and gathered the eggs.


Why you nasty bastard. You can't marry animals. Did you carry them over the threshold.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Why you nasty bastard. You can't marry animals. Did you carry them over the threshold.


well they dont start off like that ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

I guess he dated them 1st.
A movie and a bucket of grain.


----------



## giggy (Dec 7, 2022)

we had cattle, but they were not for milking. dad did have a white face/rust red bull i bet he wasn't 4 foot tall but wide as a truck i could lay my arm straight across his shoulders. he also had a brangus and a full brahma bulls at the same time, them two fought all over the ranch, but they couldn't handle the white face. the brangus and the brahma where a lot taller and all came in around 1800 lbs each, the white face was very gentle, not so much with the other two. when dad passed he had started adding some long horns, they were in a drought and they are more hardy, and pretty big too. of course the others were gone by then.


----------



## giggy (Dec 7, 2022)

father inlaw had these two bulls, the older bull went a little over 1900 lbs, he had a wood loading chute, the young bull ended up in the chute with the older one who didn't want to load into the trailer. the younger bull was somewhere between 1200 to 1400 lbs. anyway the older bull got under the younger one and through him out of the chute then tore it down. i had to build a steel chute to load his mean self. when we got the older one gone the younger one filled out. very gentle and around 2200 lbs when we had to move him out for the next line.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

We raised a bull every year for the freezer and a hog too but they were always cute and a petlike almost before grandadday took it away and brought it back in packages. We killed the hog ourselves and it was all day work and then some. We used every part. I didn’t like every part but did like the skin after we cooked the lard out of it. I didn’t like hoeing or weeding or shelling beans but did a lot of that too. I’m glad now I learned all that. My daddy grew a great garden with supersized tomatoes.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

Just remembering that he let me plant weed next to those tomatoes one year. He asked me to chop them when they started getting bigger than the tomato plants. I chopped them down and dried them in my coat closet and smoked the heck out of it. I didn’t know what I was doing and it was not in flower yet


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2022)

I always wanted to raise a cow/bull and some pigs, especially now that I've got the room for it, but I know me. I'd wind up with cows and pigs that died of natural causes at a ripe old age.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just remembering that he let me plant weed next to those tomatoes one year. He asked me to chop them when they started getting bigger than the tomato plants. I chopped them down and dried them in my coat closet and smoked the heck out of it. I didn’t know what I was doing and it was not in flower yet


Better then tobacco.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Better then tobacco.


As I recall I thought it was some good s#it too


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

You guys are lucky, dad made me milk the bull…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

How did it taste?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How did it taste?


No no no no


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No no no no


It is OK I too Had to ride the steel cow in college (Vet school) holding a rather large collection vial as big as a bulls penis. and yes when the feet was done i needed a shower other another kind.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

My grandfather had a prize Appaloosa stud. I think they used that gizmo like that to make all kinds of horse trading deals.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My grandfather had a prize Appaloosa stud. I think they used that gizmo like that to make all kinds of horse trading deals.











						How to Collect Semen from a Bull for a Breeding Soundness Exam
					

Bull Breeding Soundness Exams or BBSEs (also known as semen testing) are a way of testing the quality of semen and quantity of sperm produced by a bull prior to letting him breed cows and heifers during the breeding season. A BBSE is a way...




					www.wikihow.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> How to Collect Semen from a Bull for a Breeding Soundness Exam
> 
> 
> Bull Breeding Soundness Exams or BBSEs (also known as semen testing) are a way of testing the quality of semen and quantity of sperm produced by a bull prior to letting him breed cows and heifers during the breeding season. A BBSE is a way...
> ...


Are you a veterinarian?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

I know all I need to know about that…


----------



## giggy (Dec 7, 2022)

I don't know about being a pimp to a horse or a bull, but I have been a pimp to a pot plant.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know all I need to know about that…


It is actually a very interesting read


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

giggy said:


> I don't know about being a pimp to a horse or a bull, but I have been a pimp to a pot plant.


I wonder................................ what would a probe such as that do for a weed plant


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

Yes, I’m sure but not for everyone


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Are you a veterinarian?


My 1st 2 yrs and then it became way to expensive


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

The best part about being inside the steel cow was seeing the girls face who rode right after I did.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

What did you end up doing roster? Something with animals or something totally different?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What did you end up doing roster? Something with animals or something totally different?


Drove the Mean Streets
See PM


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What did you end up doing roster? Something with animals or something totally different?


He was a Chippendale dancer 'til the seafood and pasta caught up to him.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What did you end up doing roster? Something with animals or something totally different?


I just re-read 
Yes I worked every day with the most vicious Animals on Earth.
Then petted and fed the Tigers at the Zoo.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> He was a Chippendale dancer 'til the seafood and pasta caught up to him.


You Promised
I want my pics back


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> He was a Chippendale dancer 'til the seafood and pasta caught up to him.


it was the cheesecake that did it hippie...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

boo said:


> it was the cheesecake that did it hippie...


Oh man you know me so well
What was my favorite diners' name


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

I'll take Holstens for 200 dollars alex...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

boo said:


> I'll take Holstens for 200 dollars alex...


How is the Boy


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

second day of physical therapy this evening...surgery first thing in the morning, still working on the tail...it's looking good but it's a crap shoot after what damage was done...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

boo said:


> second day of physical therapy this evening...surgery first thing in the morning, still working on the tail...it's looking good but it's a crap shoot after what damage was done...


Positive waves for healing coming his way


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 7, 2022)

boo said:


> second day of physical therapy this evening...surgery first thing in the morning, still working on the tail...it's looking good but it's a crap shoot after what damage was done...


Thoughts and prayers brother boo.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2022)

2000, yet it feels like 2300. I hate winter.


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2022)

@Hippie420 , I don't like the cold either but I can focus more on my indoor since the outside is pretty much shut down.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2022)

I just need to get my mind right on the daylight/dark stuff. Maybe next year will be better. Michigan got rid of the daylight savings crap. I think the blood pressure pills they've got me on have a lot to do with the fatigue. Gonna find out tomorrow just how to wean myself off safely. They claim some of 'em are dangerous just to quit cold turkey.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

What. No daylight savings time. You lucky fker.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Why you nasty bastard. You can't marry animals. Did you carry them over the threshold.





joeb631a said:


> well they dont start off like that ....





WeedHopper said:


> I guess he dated them 1st.
> A movie and a bucket of grain.


Animal husbandry is not for everyone, but the cows do have huge breast and General Jackson was my first Ass.


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I just need to get my mind right on the daylight/dark stuff. Maybe next year will be better. Michigan got rid of the daylight savings crap. I think the blood pressure pills they've got me on have a lot to do with the fatigue. Gonna find out tomorrow just how to wean myself off safely. They claim some of 'em are dangerous just to quit cold turkey.


Take your time my friend.  You just put yourself through a lot.  Just a little bit more each day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 8, 2022)

giggy said:


> father inlaw had these two bulls, the older bull went a little over 1900 lbs, he had a wood loading chute, the young bull ended up in the chute with the older one who didn't want to load into the trailer. the younger bull was somewhere between 1200 to 1400 lbs. anyway the older bull got under the younger one and through him out of the chute then tore it down. i had to build a steel chute to load his mean self. when we got the older one gone the younger one filled out. very gentle and around 2200 lbs when we had to move him out for the next line.


We had a giant bull.  Well, he was giant to me at 7 years of age.  It was my job to take him out of his hidey-pen and lead him across the dirt road to the pasture.

I'd come up to the gate with my clothesline rope, and the bull would stomp on over and stick his head over the gate.  I'd loop the clothesline through the big ring in his nose, open the gate and lead him across the road and into the pasture.  He'd stand looking down at me as I unlooped the rope, patted his big head, and left him to munch and furgle. 

Reversed the procedure in late afternoon.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> It is OK I too Had to ride the steel cow in college (Vet school) holding a rather large collection vial as big as a bulls penis. and yes when the feet was done i needed a shower other another kind.
> View attachment 314749


Before i read anything i looked at the picture and thought thats the weirdest vibrator i have ever seen


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What did you end up doing roster? Something with animals or something totally different?


he really should not talk about that here ...!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

giggy said:


> Thoughts and prayers brother boo.


ditto B.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 8, 2022)

giggy said:


> father inlaw had these two bulls, the older bull went a little over 1900 lbs, he had a wood loading chute, the young bull ended up in the chute with the older one who didn't want to load into the trailer. the younger bull was somewhere between 1200 to 1400 lbs. anyway the older bull got under the younger one and through him out of the chute then tore it down. i had to build a steel chute to load his mean self. when we got the older one gone the younger one filled out. very gentle and around 2200 lbs when we had to move him out for the next line.


We rented bulls when we needed them, but I took care of the herds for two of my neighbors, one of which had a huge 2300 lb Aberdeen bull and one with Brahman and Longhorn bulls even larger.

The Aberdeen's were docile, but the Bramans and Longhorns less so.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning folks, Ivan and I are heading off to the hospital for another tail surgery. Please keep your fingers crossed for my little soldier. I plan on having a lunch when I’m on that side of town with an old friend so hopefully there will be a ray of sunshine in my afternoon. I hope and pray Ivan leaves the surgical table with his tail intact. Y’all have a great day.


Heal well, oh puppy of Boo's. Prayers to you.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> We just got back from the hospital and I have been informed that Ivan is going to need to be seen twice a week for the next eight weeks and it sounds like they’re going to sedate him and work on his tail every Friday. He’s quite a tough little puppy to be dealing with this as well as he is, there’s a great possibility that the last third of his tail might have to be taken because there’s nothing but bone there… I was told that I physically threatened the triage surgeon when he said he was going to amputate the tail, I don’t remember saying that, but I don’t doubt that I did… obviously the threat worked because he still has his tail. I really appreciate all the kind sentiments for my little man, he’s got a long road to travel before he’s right.


The chest surgeon who "guaranteed" me (his words) that a port in his throat was secure. I could look at it and see it wasn't. Middle of night, bleeding started and surgeon on deck saved his life. 

Next day at hospital, I tracked that first surgeon down and told him, and added if he died from this He could not hide from me and I would cut both his hands off. No witnesses. He knew I was serious. My dad later told me he told that doctor I was a "mouthpiece for the mob." No wonder.

Bubba


----------



## giggy (Dec 8, 2022)

Morning everybody starting to move. Got some paper work to do today for the lodge, we had a brother pass, and a tax form. Gonna try to go down to the grow today, I watered and feed pretty good before I went in but it has been very warm so I need to check them.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody starting to move. Got some paper work to do today for the lodge, we had a brother pass, and a tax form. Gonna try to go down to the grow today, I watered and feed pretty good before I went in but it has been very warm so I need to check them.


be safe and do it when every is up and notices if you are gone too long!


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i am banned from using PayPal


I was booted from getter for mean posts! The only thing I dissed on were trans in grade schools. Let's you know which way they lean. Hardly First amendment friendly.

They said I could appeal, I just said no thanks and cancelled my account.

Commie POS site 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> PP has not banned me yet. I use it on all my Amazon orders. I have a Facebook account but don’t post there anymore after I was unfriended by someone that I offended when they couldn’t take my opinion on something I said. I have since learned to curb my comments (most of the time anyway) as to not step on anyones feelings and stopped posting there even tho it was nice to keep up with some of my old friends. It got a bit boring too with some people posting every aspect of their boring day…


Funny thing, with PP I always added some political name insults to password, next time it wouldn't work. I would change it back, next time it wouldn't work again. 

Lately, they have stopped doing that, or they are to dumb to pick up on the message? 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Hope all are having
> 
> That sucks!!!
> 
> ...


My hand wound (much smaller than yours) is finally closed, but still hurts a bit. Pinch point opening a AR15 on front pivot pin. Just pinched out a quarter inch plug out of the pad on palm just below pointer finger. Nothing to go back together. I just alcoholed it, peroxided it, filled hole with triple antibiotic and bandaged. Fortunately it was left hand at least.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 314518
> View attachment 314518
> 
> 
> View attachment 314519


Circa mid 1970s. At the State fair with a big glob of killer hash oil and no way to smoke it. Stumbled on a glass blowing booth. Guy was heating up glass tube, blow a bubble on end to start, then turned them into what ever he was making. I asked if he would just blow the bubble on the end, and make a small hole in it? "Oh, you need a hash oil pipe!" Yes sir. For 5 bucks he made me three beauties and even engraved a tiny signature on them!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just binged a netfuk's series called Wednesday. It's a new fangled Adam's Family series. Usually not my forte, but the Pullet said I'd like it. Gotta admit, I've paid to see worse.


I watched it at a friend's house.It was watchable, but at the end of last episode those girls were doing a lot of hugging....
....it is Netflix after all 

Bubba


----------



## giggy (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> be safe and do it when every is up and notices if you are gone too long!


that's why i'm waiting.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

Major wind event here today.  I hate wind.  Gonna make this a miserable day outside.  

Hope you are better today Giggy. Along with all others dealing with medical issues.  My hand procedure is behind me just gotta deal with the physical therapy which will be on going for some time.

Need to start thinking about cataract surgery which I put off to deal with my hand.  W T F is next....geez.

Will be working in the grow this morning.... what's new.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Major wind event here today.  I hate wind.  Gonna make this a miserable day outside.
> 
> Hope you are better today Giggy. Along with all others dealing with medical issues.  My hand procedure is behind me just gotta deal with the physical therapy which will be on going for some time.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt ask ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

EARLY PUTE....


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 8, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

very nice indeed...


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 8, 2022)

Females there so luscious..


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2022)

Just got back from the hospital. They sent me down for an x-ray before I went to see the surgeon. Walked up to the machine and went into the usual poses.  Gal said, "You've done this before!" I told her I had all kinds of frequent flyer miles racked up there.

Surgeon was great. Said everything I'm feeling was completely normal (I'd made a list of questions beforehand) and that everything looked good. The lymph nodes they carved out had no signs of cancer, and what was left of the lung was looking good. He said it would probably be the middle of January before they'd carve on the right lung. He still says no chemo or radiation will be needed, which is cool as hell in my book. If all of this gets me a few more years with my girls, it'll all be worth it.
He did say that he wants me to stay on the heart meds 'til after the next surgery. He said it would lessen the chance of going into afib again, but that it was no guarantee. Last time, it lasted for less than a minute, and the next surgery is a lot less lung than the first, so I'm optimistic. 

Golden years my ass!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

So glad to hear this


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just got back from the hospital. They sent me down for an x-ray before I went to see the surgeon. Walked up to the machine and went into the usual poses.  Gal said, "You've done this before!" I told her I had all kinds of frequent flyer miles racked up there.
> 
> Surgeon was great. Said everything I'm feeling was completely normal (I'd made a list of questions beforehand) and that everything looked good. The lymph nodes they carved out had no signs of cancer, and what was left of the lung was looking good. He said it would probably be the middle of January before they'd carve on the right lung. He still says no chemo or radiation will be needed, which is cool as hell in my book. If all of this gets me a few more years with my girls, it'll all be worth it.
> He did say that he wants me to stay on the heart meds 'til after the next surgery. He said it would lessen the chance of going into afib again, but that it was no guarantee. Last time, it lasted for less than a minute, and the next surgery is a lot less lung than the first, so I'm optimistic.
> ...


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 8, 2022)

Sad part is that me on the table.lmao  


Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 314829


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just got back from the hospital. They sent me down for an x-ray before I went to see the surgeon. Walked up to the machine and went into the usual poses.  Gal said, "You've done this before!" I told her I had all kinds of frequent flyer miles racked up there.
> 
> Surgeon was great. Said everything I'm feeling was completely normal (I'd made a list of questions beforehand) and that everything looked good. The lymph nodes they carved out had no signs of cancer, and what was left of the lung was looking good. He said it would probably be the middle of January before they'd carve on the right lung. He still says no chemo or radiation will be needed, which is cool as hell in my book. If all of this gets me a few more years with my girls, it'll all be worth it.
> He did say that he wants me to stay on the heart meds 'til after the next surgery. He said it would lessen the chance of going into afib again, but that it was no guarantee. Last time, it lasted for less than a minute, and the next surgery is a lot less lung than the first, so I'm optimistic.
> ...


At least u don't have to go thru chemotherapy and radiation. Congratulations.....I had to watch cancer eat my MOM up.She had to have a bone morrow transplant that machine was awesome to watch. I'm really happy for u spend every moment u can with the one's u love the most.


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

I had to watch Linda whither to 60 pounds before she finally went home, cancer is miserable and man made...1 year later the Dutch found cancer in me...I was lucky, they cut it out of my liver which is in end stage...
on a lighter note, made mah meatloaf for tomorrow and took this pic while walking down the road...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> I had to watch Linda whither to 60 pounds before she finally went home, cancer is miserable and man made...1 year later the Dutch found cancer in me...I was lucky, they cut it out of my liver which is in end stage...
> on a lighter note, made mah meatloaf for tomorrow and took this pic while walking down the road...View attachment 314841
> View attachment 314842


Meatloaf looks like it needs a knife ,fork and plate to me ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Meatloaf looks like it needs a knife ,fork and plate to me ....


Focken cancer has touched everyone


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

joe, I got the scars to prove it...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> joe, I got the scars to prove it...


sad with all we know how to do....


----------



## kevinn (Dec 8, 2022)

Sister in law got cancer.  They found it a month ago when she had a mini stroke and she is already in hospice and day to day.  At least she will go quick.  Which is a blessing in my opinion.


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

Even if it goes down quickly, cancer is a miserable disease is that ravage is the body the mind and the family… that dog has done more for me than any pastor that I’ve ever met at any church I’ve ever attended. He lifts my spirits and touches my soul. I can only hope that Ivan develops some of Dutch’s qualities and traits. He is well on his way


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2022)

Took my Old Man over two years. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

snow?

anyone getting any snow?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> snow?
> 
> anyone getting any snow?


Shhhhhhh........it might hear ya.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

here is some snow for SubGirl


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> here is some snow for SubGirl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I looked like when I was 25 then I woke up to me ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> here is some snow for SubGirl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big ,I thought you were a blond?


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Big ,I thought you were a blond?


White as the driven snow.


----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

where there still is hair...


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

boo said:


> where there still is hair...






aint that the truth


----------



## giggy (Dec 8, 2022)

Evening everybody, was feeling good today. Walked across the yard to my inlaws close to 100 yards, set and helped find bad bulbs in icicle lights. I walked home a little while later. Wife comes in and says she has to go to home depot, sure I'll go with you. No problem in the parking lot, she hit the doors of the store and it was like a foot race. They told me I would be weak for a while, let's just say they didn't lie a damn bit. We had to go over to Walmart and I stayed in the car. I did make it out to the grow, things are looking good. I just wish they didn't go into fade so quick, flipped 6 regs of mendo purple x purple princess, may have to pull a few seeds from em.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

Hang in there Giggy. Don't rush it.  Feel at least some of your pain.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 9, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> Nice!


Can it crawl?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 9, 2022)

This, folks, is hilarious:
https://media.128ducks.com/file_sto...0ec6fe1cacb58e66520eb2aac68afbf6639668af.webm


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 9, 2022)

boo said:


> Even if it goes down quickly, cancer is a miserable disease is that ravage is the body the mind and the family… that dog has done more for me than any pastor that I’ve ever met at any church I’ve ever attended. He lifts my spirits and touches my soul. I can only hope that Ivan develops some of Dutch’s qualities and traits. He is well on his way


@boo -- HOW did Dutch discover and tell?  This is incredible news...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> @boo -- HOW did Dutch discover and tell?  This is incredible news...


probably the nose.


----------



## giggy (Dec 9, 2022)

Morning everybody getting ready to do a va hearing exam. Yall stay out of trouble.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody getting ready to do a va hearing exam. Yall stay out of trouble.


cant hear ya say it again ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> here is some snow for SubGirl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well allrighty then  thanx big. He looks like he needs to come inside and get warm…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

giggy said:


> Evening everybody, was feeling good today. Walked across the yard to my inlaws close to 100 yards, set and helped find bad bulbs in icicle lights. I walked home a little while later. Wife comes in and says she has to go to home depot, sure I'll go with you. No problem in the parking lot, she hit the doors of the store and it was like a foot race. They told me I would be weak for a while, let's just say they didn't lie a damn bit. We had to go over to Walmart and I stayed in the car. I did make it out to the grow, things are looking good. I just wish they didn't go into fade so quick, flipped 6 regs of mendo purple x purple princess, may have to pull a few seeds from em.


You’re supposed to be taking it easy for at least a week… no lifting


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well allrighty then  thanx big. He looks like he needs to come inside and get warm…





i am sure your furnace is on , there is probably some hot coffee or tea , and an extra blanket ought to do it eh


SubmarineGirl said:


> Well allrighty then  thanx big. He looks like he needs to come inside and get warm…





surly you have some hot coffee or tea going and a nice blanket ..that outta do it

good morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

Surly I do have those things and then some if he still has a chill on…


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

Surely….surly  hahahahhahaha

yeah , that dude looks a little surly eh


----------



## Bubba (Dec 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 314829


Two cars ago, my dealer had that same cartoon on his board!

Says it all!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 9, 2022)

boo said:


> I had to watch Linda whither to 60 pounds before she finally went home, cancer is miserable and man made...1 year later the Dutch found cancer in me...I was lucky, they cut it out of my liver which is in end stage...
> on a lighter note, made mah meatloaf for tomorrow and took this pic while walking down the road...View attachment 314841
> View attachment 314842


Is that a Wolf stove? Not that a have an oven fetish.....

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

Morning.  I can't keep up with this place.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  I can't keep up with this place.




you may as well go back to bed

we will all behave until you get back


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Surely….surly  hahahahhahaha
> 
> yeah , that dude looks a little surly eh


yeah he looks both  my weed and warming techniques would work on that bad temper tho surely surly


----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2022)

Good morning folks. I brought dutch over to the hospital and now I am in town waiting to bring him home… is tail. Has an foul smell, which is not a good sign. The little guy needs socialization, Ivan is way too aggressive towards other dogs. He’s not looking to hurt them, but he certainly wants to get to them. Walt dutch came into bed one morning and pulled down my covers and just began licking my liver when he was showing me that I had cancer. Dogs are amazing animals that we do not deserve


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning folks. I brought dutch over to the hospital and now I am in town waiting to bring him home… is tail. Has an foul smell, which is not a good sign. The little guy needs socialization, Ivan is way too aggressive towards other dogs. He’s not looking to hurt them, but he certainly wants to get to them. Walt dutch came into bed one morning and pulled down my covers and just began licking my liver when he was showing me that I had cancer. Dogs are amazing animals that we do not deserve


good luck to you both


----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2022)

I am just now leaving the animal hospital and Ivan still has his entire tail. But a weight off my shoulders, but we’re not out of the woods yet. I’m told I have to wait six months for a hip replacement so this is going to be a long-term recovery. I’m going home and smoking some flowers.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

boo said:


> I am just now leaving the animal hospital and Ivan still has his entire tail. But a weight off my shoulders, but we’re not out of the woods yet. I’m told I have to wait six months for a hip replacement so this is going to be a long-term recovery. I’m going home and smoking some flowers.


have some meatloaf brother...meatloaf always gives me hope ....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

boo said:


> I am just now leaving the animal hospital and Ivan still has his entire tail. But a weight off my shoulders, but we’re not out of the woods yet. I’m told I have to wait six months for a hip replacement so this is going to be a long-term recovery. I’m going home and smoking some flowers.


Boo
Is the Vet going to re-evaluate the hip with more scans or xrays to see how it has healed on it's own? I would think so before they just go in and do a whole new hip. things sure have changed .
Best of LUCK for your Family


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Boo
> Is the V


Y


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> have some meatloaf brother...meatloaf always gives me hope ....


I hope it is cold and at least 1 day old


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I hope it is cold and at least 1 day old


on a good roll with ketchup and pepper


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

Hoping for the best for Ivan.  Poor guy.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Boo
> Is the Vet going to re-evaluate the hip with more scans or xrays to see how it has healed on it's own? I would think so before they just go in and do a whole new hip. things sure have changed .
> Best of LUCK for your Family


I would think before the pup gets surgery he would need to mature more. He needs a replacement sized to his adult frame I would think .My only experience in any of that is watching Dr.Pol


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

That does make since. Would he grow out of his replacement hip if it were too small.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I would think before the pup gets surgery he would need to mature more. He needs a replacement sized to his adult frame I would think .My only experience in any of that is watching Dr.Pol


Very good point , they may go with the strongest and best fitting hip joint now.\
The dogs hip most likely grows into it and the new metal hip being much stronger than the natural will suffice .


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

But I sure Hopper will tend to not agree now.
I see him spinning his wheels to look it up now LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Very good point , they may go with the strongest and best fitting hip joint now.\
> The dogs hip most likely grows into it and the new metal hip being much stronger than the natural will suffice .


either way the boy is going to go thru some stuff
he has youth and a good environment


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That does make since. Would he grow out of his replacement hip if it were too small.


I believe as long as the one hip is strong and uninjured that good hip along with the front legs will support his body just fine. So ever if the new hip is a bit small it should still do its job and allow the dog to continue to walk normally if done correctly


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm sure his doctor knows about everything we are talking about. Long as Boo and the dogs good with it that's all that counts.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm sure his doctor knows about everything we are talking about. Long as Boo and the dogs good with it that's all that counts.


Of course


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

Hello you Old Farts just got back up and running, I sure have missed you guys and gals.   I had to wait until I saved up enough money to purchase a new Window 11 and internet.  Had to take care of Xmas presents to.  I just read a little I have a lot to catch up on.  I don't think I'll read all I have missed.  I'll sure try.  I hope I fine everyone well.  I'm going to start a thread tonight sometime on Northern Lightryder Auto's gifted to me from Carty.  Well I'm going surfing. YeHa


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

Ness. We have missed you so much you just don’t know 
so glad you’re back


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

I've missed all you so much as well.  Need to fine my pipe and pot the cable guy just left and I can't remember where I put them.


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

Found them.  How you been Subbie?


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

I've missed all of you so very much as well.  How have you been Subbie?


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

I thought my first post didn't post sorry for the repeat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

Good to see you Ness.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 9, 2022)

ness said:


> Hello you Old Farts just got back up and running, I sure have missed you guys and gals.   I had to wait until I saved up enough money to purchase a new Window 11 and internet.  Had to take care of Xmas presents to.  I just read a little I have a lot to catch up on.  I don't think I'll read all I have missed.  I'll sure try.  I hope I fine everyone well.  I'm going to start a thread tonight sometime on Northern Lightryder Auto's gifted to me from Carty.  Well I'm going surfing. YeHa


Welcome back Ness!  We missed you and are delighted you are back!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

I’ll fix it,
I’ve been doing well
I‘ve been doing well

catch my daily buzz with the fellas and have some little plants in veg in my garden. Trying to get ready for Christmas have to do some baking and a few more kid presents to buy. Everyone has been asking about you. I’m glad your ok and back with us again. What are you up to?


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Welcome back Ness!  We missed you and are delighted you are back!


Thank you Graywolf.  You were missed to.


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ll fix it,
> I’ve been doing well
> I‘ve been doing well
> 
> catch my daily buzz with the fellas and have some little plants in veg in my garden. Trying to get ready for Christmas have to do some baking and a few more kid presents to buy. Everyone has been asking about you. I’m glad your ok and back with us again. What are you up to?


I got Xmas all done.  And we will be going to a friends house to celebrate.  I'm going to make lasagna and some kind of bread.  It been in the 80's this week.  Hot city.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

welcome back ness


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Good to see you Ness.


Thank you.  Good to see you to WeedHopper.


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> welcome back ness


Thank you bigsur51.  It's good to be back.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

80’s nice for sure. Do you live in the south part of your state?
we don’t have a Christmas plan yet. Plan on a few porch deliveries and when ever the kids get a break from everyone else’s Christmas, we will have them over for our little party. We have 4 grandkids ages 8, 10, 19 and 21.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 9, 2022)

Ness, ya made my week. So glad to hear from ya again. We missed the heck outta ya. Glad yer back!


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> 80’s nice for sure. Do you live in the south part of your state?
> we don’t have a Christmas plan yet. Plan on a few porch deliveries and when ever the kids get a break from everyone else’s Christmas, we will have them over for our little party. We have 4 grandkids ages 8, 10, 19 and 21.



Southwest GA.  farmland here.  It's so exciting for the kids this time of year and most adults.  I have 6 grandchildren and 1 great grandchild. I miss them more than I can say.  There live up North.  I haven't been to see them in 2 years.   F in virus.  This year my health is bad.  Been in the hospital twice one in Oct. and then in Nov.  First my white blood cell when down.  Down/UP whichever way it is bad for you. Can't remember which way.  Went through all kinds of test.  Hospital sends me home.  A month later back in, they came back with Gallbladder trouble and sent me to a specialist which he told my No it not my Gallbladder.  The 2nd time I was in I had a seizure because my blood pressure went way high.  I woke up in a hospital bed.  I'm feeling Well now.


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ness, ya made my week. So glad to hear from ya again. We missed the heck outta ya. Glad yer back!



Hi Hippie420, yep I made it back took awhile but I'm back.  It's Friday, Weekend is here sure hope you don't have any work tomorrow.


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

Hay you guys your talking and I can see the words what going on.


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

Roster, WeedHopper I can't hear you.


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

Hippie I can't hear you either.  I'm going to a different thread see if it happens over there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

What am I missing.


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

I see you Hopper, I'm tripping.  Up in the alerts, I saw you and Roster talking and it didn't show up in the OFC thread.


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

I didn't see your typing words in the OFC, but I can see them now.  I hope I'm making sense.    Going to feed my four legged babies.


----------



## giggy (Dec 9, 2022)

Good to see you back ness.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

NESS I made a special welcome back message 





						GUESS Who's Back    NESS is Back Horay!
					

WELCOME BACK Dear @ness




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

giggy said:


> Good to see you back ness.


Thank you, giggy.  glad I'm back.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

ness said:


> Thank you, giggy.  glad I'm back.


In case you did not see my thread
I posted this there


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

Stoner


----------



## boo (Dec 9, 2022)

good to see you back with us ness...


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2022)

Thank you boo.  I's good to be back.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 9, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> @boo -- HOW did Dutch discover and tell?  This is incredible news...


He meant Dutch master.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 9, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Sister in law got cancer.  They found it a month ago when she had a mini stroke and she is already in hospice and day to day.  At least she will go quick.  Which is a blessing in my opinion.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 9, 2022)

boo said:


> I had to watch Linda whither to 60 pounds before she finally went home, cancer is miserable and man made...1 year later the Dutch found cancer in me...I was lucky, they cut it out of my liver which is in end stage...
> on a lighter note, made mah meatloaf for tomorrow and took this pic while walking down the road...View attachment 314841
> View attachment 314842


I'm late but I know a slice was saved for me.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

Morning Graywolf your up early.  I have trouble sleeping sometime so I've been up.  
Have a great day.  pass, pass.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

Same here. I've been up all night


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

puff Puff pass


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Graywolf your up early.  I have trouble sleeping sometime so I've been up.
> Have a great day.  pass, pass.


Good morning Ness!  Good to see you this morning!

I'm an early up, early crash sort of guy and Miss Layla, my personal trainer, makes sure I get up at the "proper" time with nuzzles, whimpers, and groans.  

Wishing you a great day as well my dear!  Pleased you're back!!  


Passing left!


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)

morning folks i'm moving. had a rough night, seems every time i rolled over i had to go to the bathroom.


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

giggs you moving into a new place?  Tell me a little about the house.  How many rooms, one floor or two.  Basement and stuff.  Like acers.  I like moving into a new place.  I got my roots down now.  Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

Going to explore my computer to see what's on it.  Have fun.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning Ness!  Good to see you this morning!
> 
> I'm an early up, early crash sort of guy and Miss Layla, my personal trainer, makes sure I get up at the "proper" time with nuzzles, whimpers, and groans.
> 
> ...


Good Morning GW. I’m so glad that Miss Layla gets you up every morning so I can share a buzz and a hug with ya. So glad to see Ness here too.
I’ve been reading a lot of good stuff about you started by a new user and one of your fans from your website. All the other folks here chimed in also on how lucky we are to have you here. I’m pretty much new to the cannabis world well except for smoking it for over 40 years. I’ve enjoyed growing and have to admit that getting the good stuff out of the plant as you do, and some of the new interesting ways to use it really peaks my interest. 
Ive never had any interest in edibles as they have never done anything for me, perhaps I just smoke too much or prefer smoking but I have dabbled a little in learning about tinctures for my SIL who is fighting cancer. I’ve made a couple of tinctures one of which was alcohol based made from my best flower that actually worked for me using the under the tongue method. 
Now I’m seeing a lot of folks dabbing this beautiful gooey mix they made from their product. Now, I’ve gotta tell you I only have a slight idea of what dabbing is but have a feeling I will chase this venture soon. 
I did recently make some really nice kief with the help of brother pute out of some extra good scraps that we have been adding to our Marley joints which improves the taste and buzz and even slows down the burn on the Marley making a nice cigar cherry while we smoke it.
I’ve visited you site a couple of times and got involved in the read and comments. I hope your site is up again soon so I can “learn up” on some of your knowledge.

Smoking chat chat weed this morning GW. Have a great day!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 10, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning folks i'm moving. had a rough night, seems every time i rolled over t had to go to the bathroom.


good morning Giggy. I’m sure you did to much before you should have. Your system will be back to normal soon. Take it easy


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

I used to get up with a cup of coffee, joint plus a few dabs. Since I've moved it's just a cup of coffee. Fcking suks


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> good morning Giggy. I’m sure you did to much before you should have. Your system will be back to normal soon. Take it easy


i'm sure i did but i tried not to. after i take my morning meds i have to wait 30 minutes to eat or drink. so i had a bowl of some leafy green stuff that wanted to catch fire. now i have a cup of coffee too.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

Morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2022)

giggy said:


> i'm sure i did but i tried not to. after i take my morning meds i have to wait 30 minutes to eat or drink. so i had a bowl of some leafy green stuff that wanted to catch fire. now i have a cup of coffee too.


I take my Levothyroxine at 4 or 5am and don't eat or drink until 6 or 7am. Doc said the more time I give it to work the better.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I take my Levothyroxine at 4 or 5am and don't eat or drink until 6 or 7am. Doc said the more time I give it to work the better.


i take it too. i take all my morning meds together, sometimes they get more then 30 minutes now and then. some doctors say take it by itself and wait and some say it doesn't matter cause you still get the dose. my mom has mixed her damn near all her life, she had graves disease and had her thyroid removed. you think it is bad when we miss our meds, at least ours work just a little.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning GW. I’m so glad that Miss Layla gets you up every morning so I can share a buzz and a hug with ya. So glad to see Ness here too.
> I’ve been reading a lot of good stuff about you started by a new user and one of your fans from your website. All the other folks here chimed in also on how lucky we are to have you here. I’m pretty much new to the cannabis world well except for smoking it for over 40 years. I’ve enjoyed growing and have to admit that getting the good stuff out of the plant as you do, and some of the new interesting ways to use it really peaks my interest.
> Ive never had any interest in edibles as they have never done anything for me, perhaps I just smoke too much or prefer smoking but I have dabbled a little in learning about tinctures for my SIL who is fighting cancer. I’ve made a couple of tinctures one of which was alcohol based made from my best flower that actually worked for me using the under the tongue method.
> Now I’m seeing a lot of folks dabbing this beautiful gooey mix they made from their product. Now, I’ve gotta tell you I only have a slight idea of what dabbing is but have a feeling I will chase this venture soon.
> ...


Good morning SG!  My pleasure and good fortune sharing a buzz and hug with you sister woman and having Ness return!  Things are definitely looking up and I wonder just how good it is going to get!

Glad you are interested in other ways to enjoy Sweet Mary's charms besides combustion.  Oral and Vaporizing are good choices.

The key to oral ingestion is decarboxylation so that the THC can make it past the blood brain barriers to reach the CB-1 receptors there.  The key to vaporizing is to keep the vaporization temperature low enough to not breakdown the terpenes and cannabinoids into something else through pyrolysis.

You can prepare a good concentrate suitable for either using Quick Wash EThanol (QWET) techniques and is the process I would suggest for starting out. Propitiously it can also be done safely with a minimal amount of investment in equipment.

The material that you extracted the Kif from ostensibly still has close to half its potential remaining, or you would have green Kif, so you can do a QWET extraction on it after tumbling or sieving for Kif.

You can also extract a concentrate from the Kif and because there is no chlorophyll present, you can do longer soaks.

My webmaster is working on a new platform using a different host, and I'll give everyone a heads up when it is back online, but if you wish to experiment in the interim, feel free to ask questions.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning SG!  My pleasure and good fortune sharing a buzz and hug with you sister woman and having Ness return!  Things are definitely looking up and I wonder just how good it is going to get!
> 
> Glad you are interested in other ways to enjoy Sweet Mary's charms besides combustion.  Oral and vaporizing are good choices.
> 
> ...


These are nice to have


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 10, 2022)

Thanx so much GW. I’m sure my questions will soon be in your future


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 10, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> These are nice to have


Thanx. I saved them for future reference


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> giggs you moving into a new place?  Tell me a little about the house.  How many rooms, one floor or two.  Basement and stuff.  Like acers.  I like moving into a new place.  I got my roots down now.  Hope you get to feeling better.


no i'm not moving to a new home yet, ness. i had a ablation last monday, my i'm moving is i'm up for the day.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2022)

good morning


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)

morning big


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

Sun is barely up here.  16f..... will warm up to the 40's by early afternoon.  Tolerable day for these parts. 

Will finish trimming today.  Finally..... won't have scissor duty again for a month.  Yea!

More coffee.


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

giggy said:


> no i'm not moving to a new home yet, ness. i had a ablation last monday, my i'm moving is i'm up for the day.


What did you get cut off giggy.  Happy your up and about.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> What did you get cut off giggy.  Happy your up and about.


It was a part that got little use LOL


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Sun is barely up here.  16f..... will warm up to the 40's by early afternoon.  Tolerable day for these parts.
> 
> Will finish trimming today.  Finally..... won't have scissor duty again for a month.  Yea!
> 
> More coffee.


64 here foggy.  I'm with you on more coffee.


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> It was a part that got little use LOL


Now what can that be.  HeHeHe.


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> What did you get cut off giggy.  Happy your up and about.


lol i didn't get anything cut off. they went into my heart and cauterized some places in my upper left chamber. poked three little holes in me.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

Shit man hope ur feeling better. A friend of mine was in car wreck and he ruptured his aorta he barely lived


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

giggy said:


> lol i didn't get anything cut off. they went into my heart and cauterized some places in my upper left chamber. poked three little holes in me.


Oh my.  I guess I don't know what ablation means.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2022)

time to feed the critters and let the chickens out

who let the chickens out!





off to the Salt Mines!





an old albino gf


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> Oh my.  I guess I don't know what ablation means.


Atrial fibrillation is it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2022)

I think we all owe Santa Clause a big thanks for our early Christmas present. He sent our dear little Ness back to us!

*Thank you, Santa!*


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2022)

giggy said:


> lol i didn't get anything cut off. they went into my heart and cauterized some places in my upper left chamber. poked three little holes in me.


They scare areas of the heart muscle where it can't transmit signals that causes AFib.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I think we all owe Santa Clause a big thanks for our early Christmas present. He sent our dear little Ness back to us!
> 
> *Thank you, Santa!*


A Christmas Miracle


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> They scare areas of the heart muscle where it can't transmit signals that causes AFib.


i had several leaks to the inside which was causing mine. said the veins are good and clean.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

O happy day, done trimming!   Nice out so I think a walk is in order.  Army/Navy game comes on before long.  Don't really care who comes out on top....even though I was in the Army.  I root for Air Force since they are only 30 minutes down I-25 from me.


----------



## Flower (Dec 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> time to feed the critters and let the chickens out
> 
> who let the chickens out!
> 
> ...


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

Funny, I remember it different.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

pute said:


> O happy day, done trimming!   Nice out so I think a walk is in order.  Army/Navy game comes on before long.  Don't really care who comes out on top....even though I was in the Army.  I root for Air Force since they are only 30 minutes down I-25 from me.


I saw them live one yr upstate NY, Great Game and the Knights were on point with their Skydive abilities ,


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I think we all owe Santa Clause a big thanks for our early Christmas present. He sent our dear little Ness back to us!
> 
> *Thank you, Santa!*


G thank you Hippie.  Yes, it's good to be back before Thanksgiving and Christmas.  There is nothing better than the blessing of friends during the Holidays.  

I forgot to punch out before, I had a few things to take care of.  Before long supper, chicken tonight.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> G thank you Hippie.  Yes, it's good to be back before Thanksgiving and Christmas.  There is nothing better than the blessing of friends during the Holidays.
> 
> I forgot to punch out before, I had a few things to take care of.  Before long supper, chicken tonight.


Nice to have women on here.  You all keep us o'l men in line.  Glad you are back Ness.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2022)

Women don't keep me in line or tell me what to do. I'm the king of my castle. When I tell my Wife to jump she.......oh shit,,here she comes. I gotta go clean the kitchen.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

Where is Subbie?  She must be buzy.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> Where is Subbie?  She must be buzy.


Don't worry she will be around.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Don't worry she will be around.


Hey y’all. I’ve been in the kitchen making Christmas baklava. Taking a doobie break before baking and finishing it.  Have a couple more to make as I got free walnuts again this year…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> Where is Subbie?  She must be buzy.






Busy in the kitchen Ness


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2022)

Looks great, Subbie!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks great, Subbie!


Thank you. It will look better in a couple of hours


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

What ya baking Subbie, looks yummie.  

We are going to a friend's house to celebrate just before Xmas and we'll be home for Christmas.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> What ya baking Subbie, looks yummie.
> 
> We are going to a friend's house to celebrate just before Xmas and we'll be home for Christmas.


It’s baklava. Got a pile of walnuts as I do most years around this time of year. I’m sure it’s to support the baklava . It keeps for weeks so it’s something I can make ahead of time. We don’t buy gifts for the adults in the family but do a basket of homemade goodies instead. This years basket will feature my hot pepper cowboy candy made from homegrown jalapeño, baklava, fudge, snack mix and a few cookies and breads. I usually bake a little each week so I just have to put the basket together and deliver it. Our plan is to also spend a quiet Christmas at home.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> time to feed the critters and let the chickens out
> 
> who let the chickens out!
> 
> ...


i like chicken ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I saw them live one yr upstate NY, Great Game and the Knights were on point with their Skydive abilities ,


west point. i saw a game there what a place  The Crem de la Crem of our youth is there .What a beautiful place packed with great young people


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It’s baklava. Got a pile of walnuts as I do most years around this time of year. I’m sure it’s to support the baklava . It keeps for weeks so it’s something I can make ahead of time. We don’t buy gifts for the adults in the family but do a basket of homemade goodies instead. This years basket will feature my hot pepper cowboy candy made from homegrown jalapeño, baklava, fudge, snack mix and a few cookies and breads. I usually bake a little each week so I just have to put the basket together and deliver it. Our plan is to also spend a quiet Christmas at home.



Sounds like a yummie basket, that a beautiful gift Subbie from the heart.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> Sounds like a yummie basket, that a beautiful gift Subbie from the heart.


Ness my Dear it is so nice to see you back. You were missed and asked about many times . We at one time thought you were arrested and in Russia too. We had roster checking his contacts  ! Welcome back Dear !


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Ness my Dear it is so nice to see you back. You were missed and asked about many times . We at one time thought you were arrested and in Russia too. We had roster checking his contacts  ! Welcome back Dear !


You all are so kind.  I have Hopper email and was going to email him at my friend house.  Her computer wanted me to open a email account.  I didn't want to on her computer.  I thought of going to the library and using their computers but talking in a marijuana form in a library just seem wrong.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Ness my Dear it is so nice to see you back. You were missed and asked about many times . We at one time thought you were arrested and in Russia too. We had roster checking his contacts  ! Welcome back Dear !


My associate put the feelers out to the other side 
He was quickly informed that no females from the United States had been incarcerated.

NESS IS BACK   HOORAY


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

Time to cook.  Have fun.


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My associate put the feelers out to the other side
> He was quickly informed that no females from the United States had been incarcerated.
> 
> NESS IS BACK   HOORAY


I wanted to get a message through but that didn't happen.  No, no jail and Russia nope I don't ever want to go there.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

ness said:


> I wanted to get a message through but that didn't happen.  No, no jail and Russia nope I don't ever want to go there.


Really Glad you made it Back Honey
I was ready to call the Boys in Florida and join in for a search and rescue party.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

Another day is in the books.  Out to dinner and MMA on the tube tonight.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Another day is in the books.  Out to dinner and MMA on the tube tonight.


Enjoy yourself, remember to open the doors for your wonderful wife


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2022)

Waiting for the girls to get back with some KFC. Love that extra crispy.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Waiting for the girls to get back with some KFC. Love that extra crispy.


Killer stuff.
I just had bun less burgers and French fries baked in oven


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Waiting for the girls to get back with some KFC. Love that extra crispy.


I used to love their gizzards


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

pute said:


> I used to love their gizzards


And other fried pcs


----------



## boo (Dec 10, 2022)

I went to the livestock auction today, got 6 nice fat hens...mucked out the coop and let the birds free...dutch didn't seem as interested in the rooster as I thought, he nipped it and chased it around...now Ivan on the other hand went ballistic...he's pure evil on the other side of the leash...I had to restrain him to protect his hip but he let the rooster know it was on...lots of feathers on the ground...dunno where the 9 chickens took off to...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My associate put the feelers out to the other side
> He was quickly informed that no females from the United States had been incarcerated.
> 
> NESS IS BACK   HOORAY


great job !


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> great job !


Shortly after I did the Russkis let a wanna be BBall player free


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Shortly after I did the Russkis let a wanna be BBall player free


cant really talk about that here but boy that burns my backside ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

This gets me all hot and bothered..!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

Another Warrior..


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2022)

pute said:


> Another day is in the books.  Out to dinner and MMA on the tube tonight.





i like Paddy for the win and Jan to retain the title against another bear wrestling muslim from kazakstan


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I went to the livestock auction today, got 6 nice fat hens...mucked out the coop and let the birds free...dutch didn't seem as interested in the rooster as I thought, he nipped it and chased it around...now Ivan on the other hand went ballistic...he's pure evil on the other side of the leash...I had to restrain him to protect his hip but he let the rooster know it was on...lots of feathers on the ground...dunno where the 9 chickens took off to...


An accident looking for a place to happen.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2022)

goodnight cartwright


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Really Glad you made it Back Honey
> I was ready to call the Boys in Florida and join in for a search and rescue party.



It was a trip being lost, but finily I'm up and running.  It's good to be back.


----------



## ness (Dec 10, 2022)

Calling it a night, caught you later, good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2022)

G'night, Ness and the rest of ya's. Think I'll hang tite for a bit and then join ya.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

Get some rest Hippie.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2022)

Sweet dreams.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

Mrs Pute just saw this ...spare bedroom looks good now.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 11, 2022)

Wake up Pute !

the coast is clear and the coffee is hot


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2022)

Pute is still in bed but I'm damn sure awake now.


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2022)

I can't believe it.  Just wrote a thread had it all type out and I wrote it in the wrong place so I Copy it, and it wouldn't Copy the pictures.  So I have to start all over again.  Taking a break and going for that coffee.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2022)

Whoops. I've done that before. Sucks.


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2022)

That's better.


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2022)

Sure does.  I had these two San Disk Readers; I didn't know what they were until I looked at them better.


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm aggravated I'm going to go do the chores, work of this aggression.  Get breakfast.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Pute is still in bed but I'm damn sure awake now.


me2!


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

pute said:


> View attachment 315024


Lmao..XD


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

Having a problem with my knees and my ankles. I have now started a exercise program to help me strengthen them.
Figure her knees must be of Mac Truck strength....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Having a problem with my knees and my ankles. I have now started a exercise program to help me strengthen them.
> Figure her knees must be of Mac Truck strength....



Maybe needs to start allopurinol


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Happy Sunday.   Warm day folled by another storm early next week.  

Ladies get beneficial tea today.  Last harvest is complete and in jars now.  

@ness, I hate it when I have a brain fart and then have to start over.  Happens more and more as time passes.  Sure makes a smile run away from my face.

Better look the place over.  See ya in the funny papers.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

They must have found a lot of wet spots when the tide was out due to the Moons gravitational pull.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Maybe needs to start allopurinol


a lb maybe


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They must have found a lot of wet spots when the tide was out due to the Moons gravitational pull.


thats a lot of ass but thats a lot of moon  pull too....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> thats a lot of ass but thats a lot of moon  pull too....


Heck Yes
Even for the 1st RosterMan that was here before me LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Heck Yes
> Even for the 1st RosterMan that was here before me LOL


"Early Roster" stories are still being told today . His courage and his love for a whole lot of women, who were a whole lot of woman ...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "Early Roster" stories are still being told today . His courage and his love for a whole lot of women, who were a whole lot of woman ...


That bastard Ruined a lot of good things for use normal guys under 10inches


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Happy Sunday.   Warm day folled by another storm early next week.
> 
> Ladies get beneficial tea today.  Last harvest is complete and in jars now.
> 
> ...


Morning


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

got to go to trader joes by orders of  my superiors! see you kids a wittle later


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

Latest band of catalytic converters Thieves in training


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

Morning! how is everyone this sunday? I hope everyone is well and hope ur ladies   are doing well also.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> got to go to trader joes by orders of  my superiors! see you kids a wittle later


Dont forget Tart cherry juice


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> Morning! how is everyone this sunday? I hope everyone is well and hope ur ladies   are doing well also.


Morning


----------



## giggy (Dec 11, 2022)

morning everybody, rainy and foggy this morn.

jack and jill went up a hill both with a buck and a quarter, jill came down with two fifty


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning everybody, rainy and foggy this morn.
> 
> jack and jill went up a hill both with a buck and a quarter, jill came down with two fifty


And Jack came down a Baller


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

After my 2nd cup of coffee, I think I’m gonna hop on the mower and spend the day doing the final mow of the year. The place always looks rough after not being mowed for a while. Gonna do another contest later today, sharpen up what wits you still have…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> After my 2nd cup of coffee, I think I’m gonna hop on the mower and spend the day doing the final mow of the year. The place always looks rough after not being mowed for a while. Gonna do another contest later today, sharpen up what wits you still have…


Good morning boo. Don’t work to hard


----------



## giggy (Dec 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And Jack came down a Baller


nothing like some good ol andrew dice clay.


----------



## giggy (Dec 11, 2022)

morning subbie, how's the hubbie?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

giggy said:


> morning subbie, how's the hubbie?


Getting grouchier, must be feeling better


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> a lb maybe


An Elbow?


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> After my 2nd cup of coffee, I think I’m gonna hop on the mower and spend the day doing the final mow of the year. The place always looks rough after not being mowed for a while. Gonna do another contest later today, sharpen up what wits you still have…


I think I used my last brain cell on the last contest. Wait I heard glass break last night yep that was it.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 11, 2022)

giggy said:


> nothing like some good ol andrew dice clay.


Let Rover Take Over  Dooh..................


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Latest band of catalytic converters Thieves in training


Some how when I see this I cant get my mind out of the gutter.....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> An Elbow?


yeppers


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 12, 2022)

Here is a GREAT new use for drones --


----------



## giggy (Dec 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> An Elbow?


You fellas go to Houston and ask for a elbow , you gonna get a quarter pound. Has been that way since to 80's I know. If I wanted a pound it was a brick. And a bale was 55 pounds.

forgot kilo which is 2.2 pounds, everywhere.

Other wise morning.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 12, 2022)

Morning everyone


----------



## giggy (Dec 12, 2022)

one time i gathered all my friends together, we got a bale, it was all spoke for. i ended up with 10 pounds myself i had to move, nobody needed anything cause we flooded to place. then there was the buddies that didn't hold up on their end, they couldn't get anything from any of us cause of them leaving us holding. i was down to 6 pounds a guy from the hood that was in the navy got 5 pounds from me, i was happy as hell to see it go. we got kilos after that.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

giggy said:


> You fellas go to Houston and ask for a elbow , you gonna get a quarter pound. Has been that way since to 80's I know. If I wanted a pound it was a brick. And a bale was 55 pounds.
> 
> forgot kilo which is 2.2 pounds, everywhere.
> 
> Other wise morning.


Im not allowed in Texas!


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im not allowed in Texas!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 315133


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Happy Moanday.....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Happy Moanday.....


Morning
So can we all call you Woody now


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Morning
> So can we all call you Woody now


It has been there so long I have long forgotten about it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

His Wife calls him Little Woody.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> His Wife calls him Little Woody.


Pecker LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

See Hops , Pute knows when you and I make a joke and a poke at him
It's because he is our Brother and we Love Him.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> See Hops , Pute knows when you and I make a joke and a poke at him
> It's because he is our Brother and we Love Him.


I think he knows that but it still makes a man nervous when his brothers are talking about his winky ....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I think he knows that but it still makes a man nervous when his brothers are talking about his winky ....


Just like when 2 males dogs 1st meet


----------



## giggy (Dec 12, 2022)

hell i'll just be glad when the fur grows back, it freaken iches.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Just like when 2 males dogs 1st meet


roster you would think of smelling one's ass.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Just like when 2 males dogs 1st meet


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> See Hops , Pute knows when you and I make a joke and a poke at him
> It's because he is our Brother and we Love Him.


Some ppl play and some don't. I know who I can play with and who doesn't like to play. I'm good either way. My deal is if you are that uptight or have a problem with me i will keep my ass away from you. Pretty simple. I won't lose a fking minute's sleep either way. Actually i would push the god damn Ignore button and would never look back. Easy peasy.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

giggy said:


> roster you would think of smelling one's ass.


----------



## giggy (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Some ppl play and some don't. I know who I can play with and who doesn't like to play. I'm good either way. My deal is if you are that uptight or have a problem with me i will keep my ass away from you. Pretty simple. I won't lose a fking minute's sleep either way.


you lie, you love hurting peoples feelings. lol


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Some ppl play and some don't. I know who I can play with and who doesn't like to play. I'm good either way. My deal is if you are that uptight or have a problem with me i will keep my ass away from you. Pretty simple. I won't lose a fking minute's sleep either way.


when you look like me growing up you got to be thick skinned ..


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> when you look like me growing up you got to be thick skinned ..


It's that Sicilian in you


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

giggy said:


> you lie, you love hurting peoples feelings. lol


Okay,,just a little.


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Here is a GREAT new use for drones --




That to funny.


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im not allowed in Texas!



Why joeb what did you do?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

ness said:


> Why joeb what did you do?


He's Sicilian


----------



## giggy (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

ness said:


> Why joeb what did you do?


oh just kidding !
i visited the woodlands to visit a old GF 8 ys ago


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> oh just kidding !
> i visited the woodlands to visit a old GF 8 ys ago


Wow what type of Stay away orders does Florida have?
Never saw one where you had to stay a whole State away


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> It's that Sicilian in you



Woops


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> oh just kidding !
> i visited the woodlands to visit a old GF 8 ys ago


Should of know.  Have a great day.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wow what type of Stay away orders does Florida have?
> Never saw one where you had to stay a whole State away


Don't know but i have several orders of protection against me from all you can eat buffets...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Don't know but i have several orders of protection against me from all you can eat buffets...


You Monster


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Don't know but i have several orders of protection against me from all you can eat buffets...


It's not the food that's the problem. It's him spanking the Waitress.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It's not the food that's the problem. It's him spanking the Waitress.


they are so cute...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

not doing this again


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

giggy said:


>



I thought I smoked good weed ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 12, 2022)

giggy said:


> You fellas go to Houston and ask for a elbow , you gonna get a quarter pound. Has been that way since to 80's I know. If I wanted a pound it was a brick. And a bale was 55 pounds.
> 
> forgot kilo which is 2.2 pounds, everywhere.
> 
> Other wise morning.


Up here in Yankeeland, and elbow was code for an LB or pound. Square groupers were bales that weighed 100 pounds, bricks were 2.2 pounds, and mini-bricks were a pound.


giggy said:


> hell i'll just be glad when the fur grows back, it freaken iches.


Tell me about it. Shaved me from just below my beard to my winkie, front and back.


ness said:


> Woops


I think you meant wops.....


----------



## giggy (Dec 12, 2022)

Hippie I mistyped bales were 50 lbs.


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2022)

yup, we got our share of them back in the early 70's...the salty ones got wet...


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)

I just delt with a lb small town.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

Must just be me. We just called them Kilos, Pounds, and Half pounds, and QPs. Guess we should have used Pig Latin.   
By the way,, the police are trained in all the slang used for weed and other drugs.
I remember a guy telling me once on the phone,,, don't say ounce or QP.
 I said,, let me get this straight. You think the police are listening to your phone conversations? Then why the **** did you call me?
And if the mother fuckers are listening to your phone conversations,, you are already fucked. Now,,i need a QP,,ill see you later.


----------



## giggy (Dec 13, 2022)

Morning everybody, time to get the day started.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2022)

Gooode morning masterful brothers and big-hearted sister women of pulchritude!  Yet another double gorgeous cold cloudy day here in River City Paradise.

Let's start this morning on an upbeat note, by hugging the person or pup next to you!  Steal one and if they respond in kind, give it back.  











About a third way through an interesting book titled, The Rise and Reign of Mammals, and working on a Team Medusa update.    
Passing left.


----------



## ness (Dec 13, 2022)

Morning Old Farts It' also another Cloudy Day.  Can't wait for a Sunny morning.  

Going to be picking hearing aid today.  Passsing


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

Now you will be ble to hear all those sounds you’ve been missing


----------



## ness (Dec 13, 2022)

Ya, I'm going to tune into California, Washington, Maine all over.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2022)

it is a cold mother trucker here , add snow and 40-60 mph winds and boy howdy , all of a sudden it is an indoor day for the chickens and the humans


----------



## ness (Dec 13, 2022)

Getting ready to for my appointment.  You Kids have fun.


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it is a cold mother trucker here , add snow and 40-60 mph winds and boy howdy , all of a sudden it is an indoor day for the chickens and the humans


Morning, actually calm here.....roads closed in every direction out of town but you wouldn't know it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

Storming here. We have several Tornado warnings going on right now.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Storming here. We have several Tornado warnings going on right now.


Big Storm moving across Country


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2022)

they just closed the road north to Limon and the the one to Burlington

drifts and ice on the roads , 40-60 mph winds really muck things up on the roads


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 13, 2022)

Pullet just brought me home some genuine home made tamales. The gal had mild, medium, and hot. The hot were delicious. Probably gonna pay for 'em in the morning, but the flavor was worth it, I hope.


----------



## giggy (Dec 14, 2022)

Morning everybody happy rainy hump day. Getting ready to go to the grind. Supposed to have bad weather all day. Yall have a good day, I figure I'll be busy.


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

Morning all.  Suppose to get the storm starting Wednesday late through early morning Thursday.  Be careful out there.  Mother Nature is mad.  
I got a Dr appointment Thursday for the butt Dr.  Can't spell the medical name for the Dr.  Time for my first hit of the morning.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 14, 2022)

Happy Weedsday morning brothers and sister women!


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

Morning Graywolf you getting us stoned again?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Happy Weedsday morning brothers and sister women! View attachment 315242


Good morning GW and everyone else. At the doctor physical so holding off on the morning buzz for a bit longer. Y’all have a great day.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 14, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Graywolf you getting us stoned again?


Good morning Ness!  What a good idea!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW and everyone else. At the doctor physical so holding off on the morning buzz for a bit longer. Y’all have a great day.


Good morning SG!  Good luck at the doctor's office! Hugz now, baked later.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 14, 2022)

good morning all you Cool Cats

a brisk 14 degrees out there and with 20-30 mph winds it is time to breakout the long-handles and the caarhart coveralls

the chickens had an indoor day yesterday and looks like today will be a rerun….

Swede is battling a bad tooth , her jaw was really swollen up , but after 3 days on amoxicillin and hydrocodone the swelling is down so now we have to find a dentist

aaaarrrrgggg , finding a dentist that know how to speak the language of the Elderly is a tough assignment

all these young dentists want to upsale us into partials , dentures , caps , etc………next thing ya know , here is an estimate of $12,000 dollars to fix your teeth

back when i was a teenager , it was $10 bucks to pull a dam tooth!

i am afraid to guess what it costs today


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

Roster i see your awake.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Storm has passed  here now wrecking havoc on the East.  Not much happened here,  few flurries at best.


----------



## giggy (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

Now thats a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning all.  Suppose to get the storm starting Wednesday late through early morning Thursday.  Be careful out there.  Mother Nature is mad.
> I got a Dr appointment Thursday for the butt Dr.  Can't spell the medical name for the Dr.  Time for my first hit of the morning.


Got a CT scan set up for Thursday. Getting sick of doctors and tests for sure.
Hope everybody in the south dodged the 'naders last night. We've got snow predicted, but the bulk of it will be north of me, I hope.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning SG!  Good luck at the doctor's office! Hugz now, baked later.  View attachment 315244
> View attachment 315245






  Catching up now


----------



## Africanna (Dec 14, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning all.  Suppose to get the storm starting Wednesday late through early morning Thursday.  Be careful out there.  Mother Nature is mad.
> I got a Dr appointment Thursday for the butt Dr.  Can't spell the medical name for the Dr.  Time for my first hit of the morning.


What ya having done - optirectomy?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

So we have not been satisfied with the doc we chose as our primary physician mostly because we have to pry conversation about our drugs and he doesn’t seem to be in touch with our “specific” needs. Aside from being also a total dork, Last year I questioned if I really needed to be taking all the prescriptions I was on. I also questioned really needing HBP meds as I monitored my BP for thirty days morning and night and it was always low and sometimes really low. He didn’t even look at my pressure readings I had been taking and discounted my drug questions. Again no conversation from him at all. So for the next 6 months worked my way off everything including BP meds except for an allergy pill I take and my cholesterol med that he just gave me last year. After my exam he said I was in good health, lungs sounded good, great BP but “I want to talk to you about your cannabis use” then he said ”you know, it’s still illegal and you never know what they put in the cannabis that you smoke”... I told him that I know exactly what “they” put in it as I grow my own. He started shuffling his feet like he was ready to leave the conversation after I said that then said well you are not using a filter so the tar is getting in your lungs. I agreed that it probably was but I was not convinced that was such a bad thing. He quickly ended my visit and said I’ll see you next year…


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So we have not been satisfied with the doc we chose as our primary physician mostly because we have to pry conversation about our drugs and he doesn’t seem to be in touch with our “specific” needs. Aside from being also a total dork, Last year I questioned if I really needed to be taking all the prescriptions I was on. I also questioned really needing HBP meds as I monitored my BP for thirty days morning and night and it was always low and sometimes really low. He didn’t even look at my pressure readings I had been taking and discounted my drug questions. Again no conversation from him at all. So for the next 6 months worked my way off everything including BP meds except for an allergy pill I take and my cholesterol med that he just gave me last year. After my exam he said I was in good health, lungs sounded good, great BP but “I want to talk to you about your cannabis use” then he said ”you know, it’s still illegal and you never know what they put in the cannabis that you smoke”... I told him that I know exactly what “they” put in it as I grow my own. He started shuffling his feet like he was ready to leave the conversation after I said that then said well you are not using a filter so the tar is getting in your lungs. I agreed that it probably was but I was not convinced that was such a bad thing. He quickly ended my visit and said I’ll see you next year…
> 
> View attachment 315263




good luck finding a real doctor 

last convo i had with a doc about my cannabis use eventually led to a discussion of psychedelics and where could he get some magic mushrooms to try


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good luck finding a real doctor
> 
> last convo i had with a doc about my cannabis use eventually led to a discussion of psychedelics and where could he get some magic mushrooms to try


Those words would never come out of this guys mouth. It was like talking to my aunt


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

My Cardiologist is pretty cool. He listens to me about my meds because i know as much as he does about them. Even had a discussion with him about some of his patients that have Afib made need Thyroid meds and showed him the white paper on it and how it has helped me. He was very receptive. My regular Doctor is a woman and she is cool as hell. She is who basically saved my Wifes life by allowing her to come into the office without a mask when nobody else would see her because she won't wear the mask because she gets all freaked out covering her face. That's how she found out about Vulvar cancer. They caught it before it spread internally. Can't imagine how many ppl died over those god damn mask mandates and doctors not wanting to see ppl.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

Through the years, I've hired and fired many doctors. The last one that got the axe was my heart doctor, and he was fired a week ago. Found out later that nobody in the hospital loop likes the guy and that the new one I chose was loved by everyone.


----------



## kevinn (Dec 14, 2022)

The doc that I still have now and my wife fired asked me when I had my tonsils out.  Told him never.  Makes you wonder.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

kevinn said:


> doc that I still have now and my wife fired asked me when I had my tonsils out.  Told him never.  Makes you wonder.


I've had several docs ask me the same thing. One went as far as to say it must have happened when I was too young to remember and it had to be a army doctor 'cause he left in all kinds of "tabs". I told him that last time I had tonsillitis, I cleaned puss pockets as big as an eraser head out with a Q tip with Listerine on it and coughed bloody chunks out into the toilet. He admitted that I was right.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

Looks like Mississippi is gettin' the snot kicked outta it by 'naders at the moment. Good luck to all in the path.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I've had several docs ask me the same thing. One went as far as to say it must have happened when I was too young to remember and it had to be a army doctor 'cause he left in all kinds of "tabs". I told him that last time I had tonsillitis, I cleaned puss pockets as big as an eraser head out with a Q tip with Listerine on it and coughed bloody chunks out into the toilet. He admitted that I was right.


My Mother years ago hacked hers out
bloody mess in toilet too, doc said she coughed them out.


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

Africanna said:


> What ya having done - optirectomy?





Africanna said:


> What ya having done - optirectomy?



Thank you Africanna.


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

just yesterday I found out after waiting an hour and refusing to wear a face diaper I was told my doc is retiring...the asshat that is replacing him is just that...a fat pompous slob that needs to look at himself before he tries to help others stay healthy...
Hippei, hope things are going well for you brother, you've been on my mind since the operation...you're a tough old bird brother...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So we have not been satisfied with the doc we chose as our primary physician mostly because we have to pry conversation about our drugs and he doesn’t seem to be in touch with our “specific” needs. Aside from being also a total dork, Last year I questioned if I really needed to be taking all the prescriptions I was on. I also questioned really needing HBP meds as I monitored my BP for thirty days morning and night and it was always low and sometimes really low. He didn’t even look at my pressure readings I had been taking and discounted my drug questions. Again no conversation from him at all. So for the next 6 months worked my way off everything including BP meds except for an allergy pill I take and my cholesterol med that he just gave me last year. After my exam he said I was in good health, lungs sounded good, great BP but “I want to talk to you about your cannabis use” then he said ”you know, it’s still illegal and you never know what they put in the cannabis that you smoke”... I told him that I know exactly what “they” put in it as I grow my own. He started shuffling his feet like he was ready to leave the conversation after I said that then said well you are not using a filter so the tar is getting in your lungs. I agreed that it probably was but I was not convinced that was such a bad thing. He quickly ended my visit and said I’ll see you next year…
> 
> View attachment 315263


dooshbag....say the word Subie ! There is a list on this group who would give him the impetus to treat you the way you deserve. Cant tell Boo though ,dont want to lose him over killin  Dr Kildare ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning all you Cool Cats
> 
> a brisk 14 degrees out there and with 20-30 mph winds it is time to breakout the long-handles and the caarhart coveralls
> 
> ...


Good luck finding an old school dentist. We have been involved with those smile factory places too and hate them. One place did exactly that, something like 12,000. To fix everything back to perfect. Even took pictures of the inside of my mouth before cleaning and plastered them on a giant screen while I laid back in the chair for my cleaning. I didn’t kiss my husband for 6 months after that . Now we have the opposite after trying to find on not so high tech. I’m ok with the old spit sink and don’t need them to suck the water out of my mouth with that thingy. I’m not sure I’d let my current dentist do anything major on me. He has a old black guy in his 90s who helps him push the button during X-rays and stuff. Last time I was there he had his tshirt on inside out and backwards. The dentist did his own cleaning and used scraping tools and a battery toothbrush from Walgreens which he let me take home.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

Sounds like Doc Holliday


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

Can't whine about my dentist, Paul Racine. I got half the town calling him "Painless Paul". The guy is super gentle and knows his shit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> just yesterday I found out after waiting an hour and refusing to wear a face diaper I was told my doc is retiring...the asshat that is replacing him is just that...a fat pompous slob that needs to look at himself before he tries to help others stay healthy...
> Hippei, hope things are going well for you brother, you've been on my mind since the operation...you're a tough old bird brother...


Thanks for the kind thoughts, Boo. All the docs claim it'll take six months or so to be completely healed up from it, but that gives me something to shoot for.


----------



## kevinn (Dec 14, 2022)

Just do not overdo it this winter.  Don't need any setbacks !!!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Those words would never come out of this guys mouth. It was like talking to my aunt


How is Auntie May?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> How is Auntie May?


She prays hard for me…


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> She prays hard for me…


ask her to pray for me...I'm not too proud to take what I can get...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My Mother years ago hacked hers out
> bloody mess in toilet too, doc said she coughed them out.


My dad hacked his out growing up poor during the great depression and getting minimal medical care.


Hippie420 said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts, Boo. All the docs claim it'll take six months or so to be completely healed up from it, but that gives me something to shoot for.


Good to have you back with your sense of humor still intact brother!


----------



## Mutlley (Dec 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So we have not been satisfied with the doc we chose as our primary physician mostly because we have to pry conversation about our drugs and he doesn’t seem to be in touch with our “specific” needs. Aside from being also a total dork, Last year I questioned if I really needed to be taking all the prescriptions I was on. I also questioned really needing HBP meds as I monitored my BP for thirty days morning and night and it was always low and sometimes really low. He didn’t even look at my pressure readings I had been taking and discounted my drug questions. Again no conversation from him at all. So for the next 6 months worked my way off everything including BP meds except for an allergy pill I take and my cholesterol med that he just gave me last year. After my exam he said I was in good health, lungs sounded good, great BP but “I want to talk to you about your cannabis use” then he said ”you know, it’s still illegal and you never know what they put in the cannabis that you smoke”... I told him that I know exactly what “they” put in it as I grow my own. He started shuffling his feet like he was ready to leave the conversation after I said that then said well you are not using a filter so the tar is getting in your lungs. I agreed that it probably was but I was not convinced that was such a bad thing. He quickly ended my visit and said I’ll see you next year…
> 
> View attachment 315263


i feel your pain . Hope you find a good one they are rare as hens teeth


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

Got hit with a Windows update. 54 minutes later and I'm back. God bless Bill Gates......


----------



## giggy (Dec 15, 2022)

Morning everybody, time to get your lazy selfs up. You can't miss the sunrise. Yall have a good morning.


----------



## ness (Dec 15, 2022)

Morning


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

Good Morning everyone. It’s a rainy day here. I gotta take my BB to the vet today to have her giant tumor on her chest checked. They say it’s non malignant and my vet in Georgia and two here in Virginia say it would be safer to leave it alone. It was the size of my fist when we got her about 6 years ago but it the size of a large cantaloupe now and her skin is stretching to its capacity. I’m hoping they can take it off  I know there is a risk but I don’t want her skin to split there and maybe the risk is worth it now. she really has no other health problems except that she is 13 yrs old now and a little slower like us. I’m hoping for some encouraging news…
y’all have a good day. Hope to also finish wrapping and get my little tree decorated.


----------



## ness (Dec 15, 2022)

Oh, that is awful.  The decision you have to make is a hard one.  If the skin wasn't stretching it would be leave it alone.  BB is up there in age.  Hoping for the best for BB.  Kiss and Hugs sent your way.   No, not you BB.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning everyone. It’s a rainy day here. I gotta take my BB to the vet today to have her giant tumor on her chest checked. They say it’s non malignant and my vet in Georgia and two here in Virginia say it would be safer to leave it alone. It was the size of my fist when we got her about 6 years ago but it the size of a large cantaloupe now and her skin is stretching to its capacity. I’m hoping they can take it off  I know there is a risk but I don’t want her skin to split there and maybe the risk is worth it now. she really has no other health problems except that she is 13 yrs old now and a little slower like us. I’m hoping for some encouraging news…
> y’all have a good day. Hope to also finish wrapping and get my little tree decorated.


I sent you guys some Love not I loved your posting
Hope BB is OK


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I sent you guys some Love not I loved your posting
> Hope BB is OK


Thanks roster


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

My guy is out barking at the rats


----------



## giggy (Dec 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning everyone. It’s a rainy day here. I gotta take my BB to the vet today to have her giant tumor on her chest checked. They say it’s non malignant and my vet in Georgia and two here in Virginia say it would be safer to leave it alone. It was the size of my fist when we got her about 6 years ago but it the size of a large cantaloupe now and her skin is stretching to its capacity. I’m hoping they can take it off  I know there is a risk but I don’t want her skin to split there and maybe the risk is worth it now. she really has no other health problems except that she is 13 yrs old now and a little slower like us. I’m hoping for some encouraging news…
> y’all have a good day. Hope to also finish wrapping and get my little tree decorated.


Wife lost her baby earlier this year, she had a tumor but it was inside of her rib cage. Was nothing they could do, she was 14 years old. Hurt all the way around as she was our baby. On another note, how is Mr subbie doing? I still tire out pretty easy but getting better.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 15, 2022)

Good morning 

aaaarrrggg


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

giggy said:


> Wife lost her baby earlier this year, she had a tumor but it was inside of her rib cage. Was nothing they could do, she was 14 years old. Hurt all the way around as she was our baby. On another note, how is Mr subbie doing? I still tire out pretty easy but getting better.


He’s feeling better each day and working up his strength again. I think he’s on the road to recovery. Will be glad to see him join us again on the dog walk which may happen soon. Not today tho. Looks like we will miss this mornings walk to the rain.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He’s feeling better each day and working up his strength again. I think he’s on the road to recovery. Will be glad to see him join us again on the dog walk which may happen soon. Not today tho. Looks like we will miss this mornings walk to the rain.



My BB’s bump


----------



## ness (Dec 15, 2022)

Got to do a few chores then get ready for my Doctor appointment.  Have Fun.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My BB’s bumpView attachment 315331


A fatty subcutaneous cyst most likely, have they performed a needle aspiration to check for abnormal cells (cancer). If only a fat deposit as long as it does not imped with normal body functions, they are left (unless show dogs)  . Those people are crazy. I would not worry if BB has had it this long.


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2022)

Morning all.  



SubmarineGirl said:


> My BB’s bumpView attachment 315331


That breaks my heart.  Our cat is 20 years old and has a tumor over her left eye.  Vet says she is to old to put her under and have it removed.  We drain it about once a month.


ness said:


> Got to do a few chores then get ready for my Doctor appointment.  Have Fun.


Hope things go well at the Doc Ness.  My doctor retired this year leaving me to having to find a new one.


Mrs Pute has a dentist appointment later today.  We still have a real dentist..and lucky to have her.  We both still have our teeth.  We take good care of them...no implants for us.

Fed just raised interest rates again...oh joy!!!!


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

Brandon


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

Sunday SUNDAY SUN DAY


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Brandon


Not only that Congress is about to pass another multi billion dollar spending package


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Not only that Congress is about to pass another multi billion dollar spending package


They should be in lame duck mode and not allowed to pass any new laws


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They should be in lame duck mode and not allowed to pass any new laws


They are ALWAYS in lame duck mode.....this is a bipartisan bill....W T F are the doing?


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2022)

Dow is on an express elevator to heII


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A fatty subcutaneous cyst most likely, have they performed a needle aspiration to check for abnormal cells (cancer). If only a fat deposit as long as it does not imped with normal body functions, they are left (unless show dogs)  . Those people are crazy. I would not worry if BB has had it this long.


The thing I worry about is the stretched skin busting...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Can't whine about my dentist, Paul Racine. I got half the town calling him "Painless Paul". The guy is super gentle and knows his shit.





Hippie420 said:


> Got hit with a Windows update. 54 minutes later and I'm back. God bless Bill Gates......


yeah with a 45/70 round anywhere...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning everyone. It’s a rainy day here. I gotta take my BB to the vet today to have her giant tumor on her chest checked. They say it’s non malignant and my vet in Georgia and two here in Virginia say it would be safer to leave it alone. It was the size of my fist when we got her about 6 years ago but it the size of a large cantaloupe now and her skin is stretching to its capacity. I’m hoping they can take it off  I know there is a risk but I don’t want her skin to split there and maybe the risk is worth it now. she really has no other health problems except that she is 13 yrs old now and a little slower like us. I’m hoping for some encouraging news…
> y’all have a good day. Hope to also finish wrapping and get my little tree decorated.


Good Luck !


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So we have not been satisfied with the doc we chose as our primary physician mostly because we have to pry conversation about our drugs and he doesn’t seem to be in touch with our “specific” needs. Aside from being also a total dork, Last year I questioned if I really needed to be taking all the prescriptions I was on. I also questioned really needing HBP meds as I monitored my BP for thirty days morning and night and it was always low and sometimes really low. He didn’t even look at my pressure readings I had been taking and discounted my drug questions. Again no conversation from him at all. So for the next 6 months worked my way off everything including BP meds except for an allergy pill I take and my cholesterol med that he just gave me last year. After my exam he said I was in good health, lungs sounded good, great BP but “I want to talk to you about your cannabis use” then he said ”you know, it’s still illegal and you never know what they put in the cannabis that you smoke”... I told him that I know exactly what “they” put in it as I grow my own. He started shuffling his feet like he was ready to leave the conversation after I said that then said well you are not using a filter so the tar is getting in your lungs. I agreed that it probably was but I was not convinced that was such a bad thing. He quickly ended my visit and said I’ll see you next year…
> 
> View attachment 315263


Wow.  MySonTheDoctor says marijuana is a miracle drug.  He cannot touch it for obvious reasons, but he totally approves of its use.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The thing I worry about is the stretched skin busting...


They may be able to do a skin graft if your dogs heart is healthy enough for an Op. Or remove any crying or pain she is expressing


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

My doc is out of touch in more ways than one…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My doc is out of touch in more ways than one…


Stoner?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My guy is out barking at the rats


SQUIRRELS THE # 1 INCENTIVE TO MAKE YOUR FURRY KID BARK ...I would rile up my boy "Where the squirrel where's that sob " 7 barks then he would do the circular hokey pokey and churn one out 1 ( which really what it was all about, its not like my boy had friendly relations or was on a one to one basis with any of them...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They may be able to do a skin graft if your dogs heart is healthy enough for an Op. Or remove any crying or pain she is expressing


Although it has effected her ability to walk around it, she still finds a way to manage our 2 walks a day and still runs and plays and chases squirrels. She shows no signs of pain. I’ve had two of these fatty tumors removed from myself. One from my rib age and the other from my arm.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Stoner?


I wish, he’s a dork


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Although it has effected her ability to walk around it, she still finds a way to manage our 2 walks a day and still runs and plays and chases squirrels. She shows no signs of pain. I’ve had two of these fatty tumors removed from myself. One from my rib age and the other from my arm.


Very very common dogs as well as people.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I wish, he’s a dork


Is he at least up on CBD use in animals ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is he at least up on CBD use in animals ?


I was talking about my doc in the above comment. Not BBs vet


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is he at least up on CBD use in animals ?


Maybe the vet is. I’ve had no reason to use CBD as my animals have no issues


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Wow.  MySonTheDoctor says marijuana is a miracle drug.  He cannot touch it for obvious reasons, but he totally approves of its use. not use


Walt Can I ask why your Son cannot use medical MJ?
Is it a medical issue or ethic thing?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Wow.  MySonTheDoctor says marijuana is a miracle drug.  He cannot touch it for obvious reasons, but he totally approves of its use.


OH UNCA WALT ! I barely passed eighth grade, much less medical school and I knew it was a miracle drug from the first joint of something high end of my older Brother and meat ball pizza xtra cheese..lol
Funny I got introduced to it from one Brother and my older one, I would visit him in his apt in law school with his roommate who now is a federal judge .I am the only one and my nephews do when with me. Funny, how some people don't smoke anymore until it's in front of them...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My doc is out of touch in more ways than one…


my Dr is out of touch too, but she is young beautiful and smart ,and married ... and I would be charged..


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Thanks for the kind thoughts, Boo. All the docs claim it'll take six months or so to be completely healed up from it, but that gives me something to shoot for.


More I think about it,( of course no offense meant )( got to start with a disclaimer !) Not so sure i would confer with Boo about dentistry at all!
His area in expertise goes far in dentistry ,but his methods may not be for you ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 15, 2022)

Back from the CT scan. Fastest one I've ever had.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Back from the CT scan. Fastest one I've ever had.


Still have a brain I hope
Did they find the Cat


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> More I think about it,( of course no offense meant )( got to start with a disclaimer !) Not so sure i would confer with Boo about dentistry at all!
> His area in expertise goes far in dentistry ,but his methods may not be for you ....


Funny ,when you talk about dentistry I would tell my dentist I would like to be met at the door with sweet air.
Now ,I, as well as everyone here is a smoker ,most are not dabblers .Most of what we smoke would cripple most folks. So as ripped as i get i can still walk and chew gum and do math and other than my eyes pretty much just as quick. I keep telling the dr to increase the vol of sweet air  and tellin jokes ,on que ,just as quick because being stoned out side in the presence of others does not make  my heart skip a beat. He would say Joe any more and Im gonna stop your heart !


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> OH UNCA WALT ! I barely passed eighth grade, much less medical school and I knew it was a miracle drug from the first joint of something high end of my older Brother and meat ball pizza xtra cheese..lol
> Funny I got introduced to it from one Brother and my older one, I would visit him in his apt in law school with his roommate who now is a federal judge .I am the only one and my nephews do when with me. Funny, how some people don't smoke anymore until it's in front of them...


It treats/prevents cancer in many forms.  But hospitals today are run by Corporations, not doctors.

Those who think doctors have choices regarding masks, etc., just are not aware of the facts.  Because of the litiginous setup in this country*** ALL DOCTORS are now salaried employees of Corporations.

***Why?  Well... what doctor can afford a CATscan machine and 20 other similar multi-million-dollar things only found in horsepistols?  NONE, obviously.  But if a doctor wants to be able to have a patient get X-rayed, CATscanned, etc, etc, he _must_ be accredited at that hospital before he can send any patient there.

Trying to go it alone is historical stuff.  That scene no longer exists.  And any independent doctor would not last very long before the lawyers attacked for not giving the patient the tests/treatment they "should have had". <-- Litiginous society backed by huge Corporations that control the law.

BTW:  Did you wear a mask?  That was the Corporations telling YOU what you will do no matter who you are and where you are.  If you felt you had to obey -- and DID obey -- what then, is the justification for your problem with doctors obeying? Pot/kettle. And your risk was infinitely less.

To get _accredited_ at a horsepital, you must sign up at the horsepital as an _employee_.  And you follow the rules of that horsepitol or you get canned or arrested or both.

He would have lost his license -- or worse -- for saving his patients by sneaking them the "horse dewormer" cure. (no one ever died of YukFlu under his care)

IN SUM:  It ain't the doctors.  They no longer have any real say.  They do NOT push Corporate/Big Pharma pharmaceuticals for their profit like some unthinking assholes assert. They must do as they are told, period.

That is why the doctors have been quitting (at a rate of 6:1 ratio of experienced leaving _*vs*_ replacement "physicians") -- and are being replaced by new hire Med School grads into a profession that requires decades of experience to get to a really competent level like Board Certified.  The medical profession is crashing and burning.

There it is.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> It treats cancer in many forms.  But hospitals today are run by Corporations, not doctors.
> 
> Those who think doctors have choices regarding masks, etc., just are not aware of the facts.  Because of the litiginous setup in this country*** ALL DOCTORS are now salaried employees of Corporations.
> 
> ...


My nephew is a doctor  and most hook up to a hospital (corp.) because of prohibitive insurance costs .


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Still have a brain I hope
> Did they find the Cat


No, Silly -- They _used_ a cat.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My nephew is a doctor  and most hook up to a hospital (corp.) because of prohibitive insurance costs .


There it is -- **IF** he is a doctor today.  He works for a salary today.  Period. He has no choice due to the lawyers/litigation.

TRIVIA TO DRIVE THE POINT HOME:  There are more lawyers in _Fort Lauderdale alone_ than there are in all of JAPAN. Think about it. They all eat regular, and drive nice cars.  Don't even think of New York City.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2022)

Fking attorneys like that have fked up so much shit it's ridiculous.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> There it is -- **IF** he is a doctor today.  He works for a salary today.  Period.


interesting because there are times he is thrown a bone to work some other hospital .He was one in 5 who did some thing in the desert with emergency care .Really dont know.He is also the kid to spend 20 minutes on the phone and with that he installs a post lite 55 feet away from the house .He did all the finances and I think it was 250k. Anything deeper into medicine then  so does the cost to get that.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking attorneys like that have fked up so much shit it's ridiculous.


I have3 of them in my family
Do you know what a attorney uses for birthcontrol?
Their personalities...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> There it is -- **IF** he is a doctor today.  He works for a salary today.  Period. He has no choice due to the lawyers/litigation.
> 
> TRIVIA TO DRIVE THE POINT HOME:  There are more lawyers in _Fort Lauderdale alone_ than there are in all of JAPAN. Think about it. They all eat regular, and drive nice cars.  Don't even think of New York City.


I think America has over 60% of lawyers in the world.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I think America has over 60% of lawyers in the world.


And only 22.0645 % of the electricians in the world.
Somethings not right here ....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> And only 22.0645 % of the electricians in the world.
> Somethings not right here ....


I was watching youtube vids about UK electricians working or tracing a neutral short in their 240 system


----------



## ness (Dec 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 
> That breaks my heart.  Our cat is 20 years old and has a tumor over her left eye.  Vet says she is to old to put her under and have it removed.  We drain it about once a month.
> ...



Called the Doc office and found out my appointment isn't until the19th.  Thank you.  I'm glad I called still going into town I want to buy a new pipe to smoke for XMas and New Year.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking attorneys like that have fked up so much shit it's ridiculous.


Judges ,district attys and every scumbag that gets money from the s man


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was watching youtube vids about UK electricians working or tracing a neutral short in their 240 system


weird because i watch other electical youtubes and they do stuff not easy.They seem to channel thru walls and have very effeminate electrical panels....


----------



## ness (Dec 15, 2022)

I would like to get my whole house wired.  Around1954 is when this house was built.  Some of the wirers have been replace. Not all.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

The sound coming from my kitchen is coming from my Honey making oatmeal cookies 
Very excited and only hope she messes up the first batch.When she makes the second batch much more consistent that induces the accountability ,location,and safety from any predators . First batch is now fair game ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

ness said:


> I would like to get my whole house wired.  Around1954 is when this house was built.  Some of the wirers have been replace. Not all.


if anything depending what condition it is in sometimes just adding new circuits where you need them the most and use led lites only.have separate ac lines and tent lite lines and just add to lighten up the load .Half of what's plugged in is some sort of charging transformer and mostly light loads


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

ness said:


> Called the Doc office and found out my appointment isn't until the19th.  Thank you.  I'm glad I called still going into town I want to buy a new pipe to smoke for XMas and New Year.


Yea Haw!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

ness said:


> Called the Doc office and found out my appointment isn't until the19th.  Thank you.  I'm glad I called still going into town I want to buy a new pipe to smoke for XMas and New Year.


WOW NESS I got a appt with a dr on the 19th too.
 Wonder if it's the same doctor?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 15, 2022)

(*sigh*)  As long as we are on the subject, I had Wolfie and his squeeze Maddie out back the other day shooting my crossbow.

Wolfie (who useta ride around my shoulders like a mini-mahout) insisted on reloading the monster each time -- to save his ole Grampa.  Well, that is whut I gits for getting offa my usual Alpha post.

Went to shoot, and the cocking mechanism thingy was missing.  I searched the grounds, and found a third of one of the handles... all cut up by the longmotor guys.





 <-- This contraption.  Sooo...I got a note: "We got yer order, we'll let you know when it ships"

Until it arrives, I cannot load that thing, nohow. $24.24 if yer wonderin'...


----------



## ness (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> if anything depending what condition it is in sometimes just adding new circuits where you need them the most and use led lites only.have separate ac lines and tent lite lines and just add to lighten up the load .Half of what's plugged in is some sort of charging transformer and mostly light loads



I have a new fuse box in the bathroom.  I know of one bad wire it almost caught fire.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2022)

A photo of Texas youth football player Jeremiah Johnson went viral this week when people learned that the tattooed, mustache-wearing player is only 12 years old.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> And only 22.0645 % of the electricians in the world.
> Somethings not right here ....


seems low to me .Electricity is very popular in the United States.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good Morning everyone. It’s a rainy day here. I gotta take my BB to the vet today to have her giant tumor on her chest checked. They say it’s non malignant and my vet in Georgia and two here in Virginia say it would be safer to leave it alone. It was the size of my fist when we got her about 6 years ago but it the size of a large cantaloupe now and her skin is stretching to its capacity. I’m hoping they can take it off  I know there is a risk but I don’t want her skin to split there and maybe the risk is worth it now. she really has no other health problems except that she is 13 yrs old now and a little slower like us. I’m hoping for some encouraging news…
> y’all have a good day. Hope to also finish wrapping and get my little tree decorated.


The vet said BB will be ok for a while longer. He said although it’s quite large, it is not interfering with any organs and she is in no pain and will work around it. He also said, removing it would be major surgery a was not sure that bb could make it thru such an event. He also told me that in his 33 years, he’s never seen one bust open. So I guess we are good for a while longer.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The vet said BB will be ok for a while longer. He said although it’s quite large, it is not interfering with any organs and she is in no pain and will work around it. He also said, removing it would be major surgery a was not sure that bb could make it thru such an event. He also told me that in his 33 years, he’s never seen one bust open. So I guess we are good for a while longer.


great news !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> The sound coming from my kitchen is coming from my Honey making oatmeal cookies
> Very excited and only hope she messes up the first batch.When she makes the second batch much more consistent that induces the accountability ,location,and safety from any predators . First batch is now fair game ...


got kinda screwed , her first batch was perfect and the second batch equally as good so she has said cookies in a secured zone.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

song of love


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

over and out good night folks!


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2022)

See ya tomorrow Joe.


----------



## ness (Dec 16, 2022)

Morning


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 16, 2022)

Good Morning Ness. I never got to sleep. I'm trying again now.


----------



## ness (Dec 16, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Good Morning Ness. I never got to sleep. I'm trying again now.



You ever try sleeping pill.  I did but found them to be dangerous.  For me at least.  That Amb. Can't spell that word.  When I took that I was tripping.  I get out of bed and try to figure out where I was.  Then I fall asleep standing up.  Know more sleeping pill for me.  I tried 4 different kinds.  I like the early early morning.  It's peaceful.  Know I hope you get some zzz's.


----------



## giggy (Dec 16, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day.  Ness go get some sleep. I don't do sleeping pills either. Well gotta get ready for the grind, yall have a good one.

i hate spell correct.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning





ness said:


> You ever try sleeping pill.  I did but found them to be dangerous.  For me at least.  That Amb. Can't spell that word.  When I took that I was tripping.  I get out of bed and try to figure out where I was.  Then I fall asleep standing up.  Know more sleeping pill for me.  I tried 4 different kinds.  I like the early early morning.  It's peaceful.  Know I hope you get some zzz's.


Good morning Ness!  Dalmane is the only sleeping pill that I've used which didn't have a hangover.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 16, 2022)

we used to eat reds and yellows and pass out

that was no fun so i did not do that again


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

Rumor has it this sign was spotted somewhere in Florida near a guy with a big ass ford diesel and  a attack rooster...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Rumor has it this sign was spotted somewhere in Florida near a guy with a big ass ford diesel and  a attack rooster...
> View attachment 315397


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2022)

Morning


----------



## giggy (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2022)

^^^^^ funny


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

giggy said:


> View attachment 315412






Can you name the players^^^^^^^


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning


Come on that was funny


----------



## ness (Dec 16, 2022)

giggy said:


> View attachment 315412



Giggy that a good one sure looks like one.


----------



## ness (Dec 16, 2022)

Have Fun


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 315400





RosterMan said:


> View attachment 315400





giggy said:


> View attachment 315412


crushed it.....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

If you are going to get into a altercation, always think first...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 16, 2022)

Holey mackerel! I clocked in 5 blissful hours of much needed sleep. I feel drugged. Only sleeping "pill" that works for me is beer. Out of respect for my liver,  I only do that twice a week.

I take that back. Thorazine always put me down for the long count.


----------



## boo (Dec 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 315400


my cock is far larger than that one roster...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> If you are going to get into a altercation, always think first...



You'll know who watches you clips


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

boo said:


> my cock is far larger than that one roster...View attachment 315433


Funny Weedy told me the same in a PM LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

boo said:


> my cock is far larger than that one roster...View attachment 315433


You sir have one heck of a cock


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> If you are going to get into a altercation, always think first...



I strip down to my crotchless panties


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2022)

If your cock is that big you are gonna be a lonely fker.  
And never ever kiss a chicken on its pecker.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I strip down to my crotchless panties


^^^^Often.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

boo said:


> my cock is far larger than that one roster...View attachment 315433





RosterMan said:


> I strip down to my crotchless panties


you dont chaff wearing those?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^^Often.


The Teal are the ones just for you buddy


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> If your cock is that big you are gonna be a lonely fker.
> And never ever kiss a chicken on its pecker.


My cock gets very hard to handle if any pretty ladies ask to pet him.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Holey mackerel! I clocked in 5 blissful hours of much needed sleep. I feel drugged. Only sleeping "pill" that works for me is beer. Out of respect for my liver,  I only do that twice a week.
> 
> I take that back. Thorazine always put me down for the long count.


Oh the good old Mental Ward Days
I miss being strapped down in that room next to my buddy hippie


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The Teal are the ones just for you buddy


Don't worry Joe , I still have the special VDay Red ones just for you


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

She sunk my battle ship LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh the good old Mental Ward Days
> I miss being strapped down in that room next to my buddy hippie


It would depend how well you were strapped in and how bad he was strapped in ...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> It would depend how well you were strapped in and how bad he was strapped in ...


I would have to use my big cock to go over and peck him for me


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

I see @bogusmonkey hiding in the corner LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

I have a Green Egg and a propane grill but i REALLY like this grill


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

@Bugus_Monkey


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have a Green Egg and a propane grill but i REALLY like this grill
> View attachment 315437


Dessert time already


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

This is a repeat and its so funny


----------



## guerilla1950 (Dec 16, 2022)

good afternoon all        wow buttocks


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

guerilla1950 said:


> good afternoon all        wow buttocks


tried to steer the thread away from depravity  to delicioucity


----------



## giggy (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

giggy said:


> View attachment 315439


oh **** !


----------



## ness (Dec 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My cock gets very hard to handle if any pretty ladies ask to pet him.



You guys are going to get Red X.


x


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2022)

You dirty o'l Bsdturds.  I gotta go the grow store.  Gonna take another round of cuts and do it GMO's way.  I have a spare dome and will fire it up.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh the good old Mental Ward Days
> I miss being strapped down in that room next to my buddy hippie


Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm schizophreniac
and so am I.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> I'm schizophreniac
> and so am I.


Im perfect


----------



## giggy (Dec 16, 2022)

How does a woman control her licqu'er?





Grab him by the ears.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 16, 2022)

giggy said:


> How does a woman control her liqueur?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I always wear a beard so they'll leave my ears alone.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

Have to go help my honey


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2022)

You guys are absolutely disgusting. So what's her name and where does she live?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

If this is too much please use the IKKSNAY AMSCRAY function ...

A man goes to the barber to get a much needed haircut.

He was watching his daughter so he took her.

While the father was in the chair the little girl was seated behind him.

Before he starts cutting he asks the girl if she wanted a Christmas cookie ,which she replied “Yes”

As he is cutting ,the barber notices the girl taking a bite out of the cookie then brings her hand to her mouth.

Barber continues the haircut and notices for the second time the girl takes a bite of the cookie then brings her hand to her mouth.

Was strange to the barber but he continued.After the third time the girl took a bite of the cookie and brought her hand to her mouth he asks

“Whats the matter little girl do you have hair on your cookie?”

She replied “Don’t be ridiculous Im only 7 years old …”


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 315446


speechless..


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 315446


Might I spend some quality time with each exploring their fine minds, pleasing personalities, and hidden charms so as to make a more informed choice?


----------



## boo (Dec 16, 2022)

not gonna say it gray...walking, I've done miles and miles of walking with Ivan to help heal his hip...guess we both benefit from it but my bones are sore a/f...heading out for another lap down to the end of the street...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

boo said:


> not gonna say it gray...walking, I've done miles and miles of walking with Ivan to help heal his hip...guess we both benefit from it but my bones are sore a/f...heading out for another lap down to the end of the street...


one of the best therapies one can do


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> one of the best therapies one can do


Keeps one from killing things


----------



## boo (Dec 16, 2022)

yeah, but the icepack feels so good...walked a little further than usual, Ivan is losing the hop when we walk slow...trying to rebuild his muscles from just a few weeks of being lame...he's a smart cookie, seems to really understand...
on a unrelated note, I smoked a few bong hits off the twenty20 guys, avenue of the giants which has been burped for the last week or so...I love everything i've gotten from them and still have yet to touch some of their gear...arcata trainwreck is one I'd like to pop soon but it's a bit crowded in the room, got the space, just too many plants...


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2022)

Stoned.  Going to my daughter's for dinner... point me in the right direction.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Stoned.  Going to my daughter's for dinner... point me in the right direction.


You have your first officer present ,you will be in good hands


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> got kinda screwed , her first batch was perfect and the second batch equally as good so she has said cookies in a secured zone.


I have the secure zone too. Made these today. I’m gonna have to put a lock on it so the munch master don’t sneak any… have fudge and baklava and cookies out there  too


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2022)

Good night all.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Might I spend some quality time with each exploring their fine minds, pleasing personalities, and hidden charms so as to make a more informed choice?


sorry! if they were cookies


SubmarineGirl said:


> I have the secure zone too. Made these today. I’m gonna have to put a lock on it so the munch master don’t sneak any… have fudge and baklava and cookies out there  too  View attachment 315463


Wow Subie, Im speechless .Good Morning..
Its my time in the am and my first adjustment of the day.
Focke QWET, or whatever  they look beautiful and you should start a cookie thread
I grew up with baklava ,i was married to a Greek girl Ya sou  para calow.
Im fluent to all the delights of the Greeks ( except my SIL she was a malacca)
Im lookin for your baklava and dont see it unless you used the Klingon recipe.
I  also have to comment on your superiority of pan packing skills. Your cookies give me hope.   You must know that I dont care how many force fields ,anti-personal mines,disinformation services or any covert actions  you may use to hide said cookies. I would find them.....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 17, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  What a gorgeous new sunny day in Paradise!


----------



## giggy (Dec 17, 2022)

Morning ofc, happy saturday. Cold and sunny with a heavy breeze for today. I don't pay that much attention to em cause I can't change it, so I just deal with it. Chat at yall later.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

Good Morning


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

If you really want to have fun in a tree stand ,this is it.


----------



## giggy (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> View attachment 315490


Gary Larsen is a genius


----------



## giggy (Dec 17, 2022)

roster's new deer stand, when there are no deer he can pretend to drive


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> roster's new deer stand, when there are no deer he can pretend to driveView attachment 315492


Looks comfy!  Does the wipers and defroster still work?


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.


Morning ,how was dinner ? find your way   ?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> roster's new deer stand, when there are no deer he can pretend to driveView attachment 315492


Heck would have been a great hideaway from the Misses
Is the heater still working


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Heck would have been a great hideaway from the Misses


yep with a good tape deck !( dating ourselves!)


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Looks comfy!  Does the wipers and defroster still work?


Ya beat me LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

Good thing it has front wheel drive


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Good thing it has front wheel drive


( oh boy this may cause trouble ...)  looks like a chevy..... or at least it dont look like a ford..


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> ( oh boy this may cause trouble ...)  looks like a chevy..... or at least it dont look like a ford..


So what are you saying Joe
A ford would have rotted away a long time ago. 
The chevy is still going even after death?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> ( oh boy this may cause trouble ...)  looks like a chevy..... or at least it dont look like a ford..


You twisting the thumb screws again aren't you


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

Helped a lot with my swing
It was the combination of hand ,eye ,ball ,ass coordinating with a audible start.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So what are you saying Joe
> A ford would have rotted away a long time ago.
> The chevy is still going even after death?


nope


----------



## giggy (Dec 17, 2022)

i see you boys don't know the difference between a chevrolet and a gmc.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> i see you boys don't know the difference between a chevrolet and a gmc.


I do I own a gmc and a ford van


----------



## giggy (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yep with a good tape deck !( dating ourselves!)


yes a 8track at that.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I do I own a gmc and a ford van


owned a Yugo once


----------



## giggy (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I do I own a gmc and a ford van


most folks think a chevrolet and gmc are the same truck, but they are not.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> yes a 8track at that.


My first deck was a cassette I recorded all my music maxcelludx?
I have made 1000s of cassettes in my life for the first 20years of my music romance


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2022)

*Building A Different GMC*​Fast forward to 2018 and the launch of the all-new 2019 Chevrolet Silverado and GMC Sierra and we find the first time that the Silverado and Sierra are most different from one another. While both trucks ride on the same GMT1000 platform, the design and engineering teams have created trucks with almost entirely different exterior sheet metal (they share only the rear doors and roof panel) and largely different feature sets. The trucks do still share the chassis, drivetrains, and interior design.









						What Is The Difference Between GMC And Chevy
					

We break down what the difference actually is between Chevy and GMC and the Silverado and Sierra pickups!




					www.motortrend.com


----------



## giggy (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> owned a Yugo once


bic lighter car. just like the lighter when it runs out of fuel you throw it away, when the car quits you throw it away.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> bic lighter car. just like the lighter when it runs out of fuel you throw it away, when the car quits you throw it away.


I  know but Im half Yougoslavian and I felt they needed the support ....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> most folks think a chevrolet and gmc are the same truck, but they are not.


I learned about love on a bench seat of a 1970 Ford F100 with Donna in the lot on N. Country Road in Mt Sinai before it became Jehovah's Witness, so I'm biased ....


----------



## giggy (Dec 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What Is The Difference Between GMC And Chevy
> 
> 
> We break down what the difference actually is between Chevy and GMC and the Silverado and Sierra pickups!
> ...


they are wrong on some stuff. in the 70's they even had different transmissions, instead of th350 they had th375 and the 400 was a 425 they were heavier duty the the chevy counter parts. the 4x4 gmc came with skid plates chevy didn't. the wiring harness was different as well as other little things. i would love to have a mid 70's gentleman jim, big block of course.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2022)

I love my Avalanche 2500. It has a 496 and runs like a mother fker. Took the Catalytic Converters off and had an HD tune up put on it. Has over 330,000 miles.
I've had it up to 130 mph and let off.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I love my Avalanche 2500. It has a 496 and runs like a mother fker. Has over 330,000 miles.


Had  ford  vans and utility bodies and was happy.
It was easy for me because I have a brother since 1984 who was automotive and ran fleet service for 150 ford vans.
he got over 300k and more on his vans.NY would give that company heavy discounts for new vehicles because of the milage he gets .
Now I know over 300 k is good but not stellar for some.Thats over 300k of driving by bus drivers who would go to day treatment from moriches to south hampton in second gear !


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> i see you boys don't know the difference between a chevrolet and a gmc.


The chrome trim package LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yep with a good tape deck !( dating ourselves!)


I still have my 1st 8 track player in basement hooked up to two drive in movie speakers that got accidentally ripped off their stands


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My first deck was a cassette I recorded all my music maxcelludx?
> I have made 1000s of cassettes in my life for the first 20years of my music romance


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I love my Avalanche 2500. It has a 496 and runs like a mother fker. Took the Catalytic Converters off and had an HD tune up put on it. Has over 330,000 miles.
> I've had it up to 130 mph and let off.


I looked this truck up and came back with this
bigblockbigcock Truck   LOL
I said yep Hoppers


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I learned about love on a bench seat of a 1970 Ford F100 with Donna in the lot on N. Country Road in Mt Sinai before it became Jehovah's Witness, so I'm biased ....


Was that the same Donna we all learned from?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

Talk about a old fart .Fred was old when I was young .A Ameican legend ,long but interesting .


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Was that the same Donna we all learned from?


nope!  she thought you guys were queer...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2022)

I love my Avalanche 2500. It has a 496 and runs like a mother fker. Has over 330,000 miles.


RosterMan said:


> I looked this truck up and came back with this
> bigblockbigcock Truck   LOL
> I said yep Hoppers


My favorite truck of all the ones I have owned.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> nope!  she thought you guys were queer...


Oh that donna had the extra surprise between the thighs?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh that donna had the extra surprise between the thighs?


I heard she was hiding a Avalanche 2500, with a 496 ci. hiding in the engine box.
Very high mileage I heard


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

The rumor was if you could find it everyone could get the heck out of there


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

Ron White Quote
"Do you find it strange that being 42 years old and having a one testicle bigger than the other two?"


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Ron White Quote
> "Do you find it strange that being 42 years old and having a one testicle bigger than the other two?"


Whats bad about that, they are like ones hands


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

How do I know if one testicle is bigger than the other?​No matter which testicle is bigger, the bigger one will only be larger by a small margin —about half a teaspoon. You shouldn’t feel any pain when you sit, stand, or move around. You also shouldn’t have any redness or swelling, even if one testicle is bigger.

Your testicles are more egg-shaped, rather than round. They’re normally smooth all the way around, with no lumps or protrusions. Neither soft or hard lumps are normal. See your doctor right away if you find any lumps around your testicles.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

All of us should read this and follow the simple tests








						One Testicle Bigger Than the Other: Causes, Risks, and More
					

It’s normal for one of your testicles to be bigger than the other, but it isn't normal to feel symptoms like pain. Here's what to watch for.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Whats bad about that, they are like ones hands


3 of them


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> 3 of them


Whole new meaning to the term Tri   POD


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

I think she can hold off on cal-mag .Every thing looks good to me..


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh that donna had the extra surprise between the thighs?


yes she did ,it was the man in a boat .


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> bic lighter car. just like the lighter when it runs out of fuel you throw it away, when the car quits you throw it away.


You don't need to throw 'em away. Just drive it across the Mackinac bridge on a windy day.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 315504
> r his
> I think she can hold off on cal-mag .Every thing looks good to me..


I just bet Hopper showed her his 496 incher


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2022)

An ATC at a local airport was sitting in front of a bank of monitors. He hears a desperate cry of help coming from his radio.

"What seems to be the problem? Are you declaring an emergency?"

"Yes! I'm a 18 year old blonde, and the pilot of the Cessna had a heart attack and died! I don't know how to fly a plane!"

"Stay calm. We're trained to help in these situations. I'll stay on the air with you and talk you through this so you can land safely. Now, What is your altitude and location?"

"I'm 5'4" and I'm sitting in the front seat."

"Ok, repeat after me; Our father who art in heaven...."


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You don't need to throw 'em away. Just drive it across the Mackinac bridge on a windy day.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

If I could have tied up my girlfriends as well as this  guy can tie knots ,they would have never been able to escape ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

We should pick a day ,place and time and get together and meet ,just like this other forum I belong too...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2022)

Got a feelin' we'll be seeing each other soon, and in a warm climate.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Got a feelin' we'll be seeing each other soon, and in a warm climate.


Will I have to worry about humidity anymore ?


----------



## boo (Dec 17, 2022)

nope, just stuff a boveda pack under your armpit...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

boo said:


> nope, just stuff a boveda pack under your armpit...


Im real good on bovedas ,not so good in the heat


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

I commented on a site that was talking about the rampant cat thefts  onL.I. and what they do to working people who cant afford to fix it .I had a place where I wanted to put the cat too . Some woke doosh comments with no brains from all that male attention to his head resulting in head trauma and scrapped knees . Here is what ass wipe wrote .
joelincoln Lincoln replied: "Just don't fix it till inspection is due"
4 hours ago
Wow run witout a cat .Ask your mother if thats a good idea when she brings your lunch in the basement retard....


----------



## giggy (Dec 17, 2022)

A man was taking flying lessons and the pilot had a heart attack and died. The man grabs the radio mic and starts screaming mayday, mayday, mayday.  the tower answers and ask what is going on? The man says he was taking lessons and the pilot has died. The tower says calm down and we will talk you in. Ok what altitude are you flying at and are you level? The man comes back and say 20000 feet, level but upside down. The tower ask how do you know your upside down. The man answered back by saying I know I'm upside down because the s-hit that was in my pants is now coming out my shirt collar.


----------



## giggy (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I commented on a site that was talking about the rampant cat thefts  onL.I. and what they do to working people who cant afford to fix it .I had a place where I wanted to put the cat too . Some woke doosh comments with no brains from all that male attention to his head resulting in head trauma and scrapped knees . Here is what ass wipe wrote .
> joelincoln Lincoln replied: "Just don't fix it till inspection is due"
> 4 hours ago
> Wow run witout a cat .Ask your mother if thats a good idea when she brings your lunch in the basement retard....


I myself have taken the cats off of many cars, have two toyota camrys in my yard right now with hollowed cats on them. Hollowed out our service truck. Most of the time when I do it I'm hopping one up. Just like pulling the fuel injection off to go to a carburetor.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

giggy said:


> I myself have taken the cats off of many cars, have two toyota camrys in my yard right now with hollowed cats on them. Hollowed out our service truck. Most of the time when I do it I'm hopping one up. Just like pulling the fuel injection off to go to a carburetor.


I don't doubt itI was just commenting about a tard who can't do it himself or has not gone to school with someone who owns a muffler shop. Worse yet the jerk off has not really mastered wiping his ass without his mother's advice and approval
When you are useless all the people you know are useless.


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2022)

I am useless and nobody will hire me.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

pute said:


> I am useless and nobody will hire me.


MY Mother used to say I was special but I dont think She meant it the good way ...


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 17, 2022)

MOMMA


----------



## giggy (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I don't doubt itI was just commenting about a tard who can't do it himself or has not gone to school with someone who owns a muffler shop. Worse yet the jerk off has not really mastered wiping his ass without his mother's advice and approval
> When you are useless all the people you know are useless.


I know what you was saying. I caught it in the last few lines. I've had this turkey on a ford f150 forum that gives everybody hell about taking the fuel injection off their truck. Telling me it was a federal law that they would take my truck from me. The truck belongs to the grandson and will soon have a 351w 4 barrel carb and headers no cat and real duals. It is a 93 model, looking forward to it too. I'm not worried about the feds pulling me over either.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 17, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> Here


Momma


----------



## boo (Dec 17, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Momma


We should have been so lucky…


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm about ready to head that way myself.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2022)

Gooode Sunday morning Old Farts and Fartesses! 






Hugs all around and passing left!


----------



## giggy (Dec 18, 2022)

Morning gw and the rest.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

giggy said:


> I know what you was saying. I caught it in the last few lines. I've had this turkey on a ford f150 forum that gives everybody hell about taking the fuel injection off their truck. Telling me it was a federal law that they would take my truck from me. The truck belongs to the grandson and will soon have a 351w 4 barrel carb and headers no cat and real duals. It is a 93 model, looking forward to it too. I'm not worried about the feds pulling me over either.


FOK The Gov Fok them in the Glass


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> Here


Don't you talk about my Mother


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode Sunday morning Old Farts and Fartesses!
> 
> View attachment 315529
> 
> ...


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2022)

giggy said:


> I myself have taken the cats off of many cars, have two toyota camrys in my yard right now with hollowed cats on them. Hollowed out our service truck. Most of the time when I do it I'm hopping one up. Just like pulling the fuel injection off to go to a carburetor.


I took the Cats off my truck. I have no problem getting an inspection. I knows ppl,,just cost a little more.
Put an HD tune up on it and it runs fast as a mother fker. Now the God damn engine can breath. I also use 15w40 diesel oil in my 496. Doesn't hurt anything as long as you don't have Cats and it protects my engine better. Has over 330,000 Mike's on it.
I loves my 2002 Avalanche 2500.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I commented on a site that was talking about the rampant cat thefts  onL.I. and what they do to working people who cant afford to fix it .I had a place where I wanted to put the cat too . Some woke doosh comments with no brains from all that male attention to his head resulting in head trauma and scrapped knees . Here is what ass wipe wrote .
> joelincoln Lincoln replied: "Just don't fix it till inspection is due"
> 4 hours ago
> Wow run witout a cat .Ask your mother if thats a good idea when she brings your lunch in the basement retard....


Well my ccw will fix anyone under my car.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2022)

I have cameras everywhere. You step foot on my property and I know it because my telephone or Alexa tells me so.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have cameras everywhere. You step foot on my property and I know it because my telephone or Alexa tells me so.


My buddy hooked me up with the new demilitarized watch dog 2000
They sell a kit to add a 9mm riffle barrel and single bolt back on the unit.
It is not true AI though and needs to be manually operated to fire the projectiles. But can be programed to chase.





Best part is no Bark


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have cameras everywhere. You step foot on my property and I know it because my telephone or Alexa tells me so.


Same here.  Had a fox in the yard at 3:30 this morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

pute said:


> I am useless and nobody will hire me.


Im usefull but not completely still waiting on parts that are backordered...


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2022)

They quit making replacement parts for me years ago.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im usefull but not completely still waiting on parts that are backordered...


China? Good Luck


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

pute said:


> They quit making replacement parts for me years ago.


I can keep an eye out for old vintage parts if you still have the model numbers


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

I can remember when a real woman filled a bathing suit the way they should have. That Healthy look


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Don't you talk about my Mother





pute said:


> Same here.  Had a fox in the yard at 3:30 this morning.


Long for the day of having a fox, I want more foxes when i go to the next galaxy...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

Song reminds of this place


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Long for the day of having a fox, I want more foxes when i go to the next galaxy...


I had a Black Fox on LI yrs ago


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Gooode Sunday morning Old Farts and Fartesses!
> 
> View attachment 315529
> 
> ...


Greeting ,Salutations and Flatulations to All


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have cameras everywhere. You step foot on my property and I know it because my telephone or Alexa tells me so.


I have enough Women in life telling me what to do ,between my Honey and my bird Im not sure i need another voice of direction !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I had a Black Fox on LI yrs ago


Funny So did I 
But instead of a fox she was more like a foox.
Not the smallest fox in the woods .
She was a sweetheart !


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Greeting ,Salutations and Flatulations to All


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I can keep an eye out for old vintage parts if you still have the model numbers


Cant really read the numbers ,it was rubbed off I think


----------



## Flower (Dec 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I took the Cats off my truck. I have no problem getting an inspection. I knows ppl,,just cost a little more.
> Put an HD tune up on it and it runs fast as a mother fker. Now the God damn engine can breath. I also use 15w40 diesel oil in my 496. Doesn't hurt anything as long as you don't have Cats and it protects my engine better. Has over 330,000 Mike's on it.
> I loves my 2002 Avalanche 2500.


They don’t do inspections where I am at. Honest, not making this up, we have one stoplight in the whole county, and it’s been there less than a year.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning gw and the rest.


Good morning Giggy! 



 Nice to see your smiling face this morning!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 18, 2022)

pute said:


> They quit making replacement parts for me years ago.


I had to switch to metal and plastic replacement parts a few years back........................


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

Flower said:


> They don’t do inspections where I am at. Honest, not making this up, we have one stoplight in the whole county, and it’s been there less than a year.


Thats good and bad.
For focks sake let a man go if the emmissions are not upto snuff on a older car .
Obvious things you want to know and dum focks dont car about brakes suspensions  and tires.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I had to switch to metal and plastic replacement parts a few years back........................


they wanted to put a part in with a pump. They were not clear on any sizes that were available at the time so I reneged


----------



## giggy (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

giggy said:


>



Its thinking out of the box with perseverance such as this that put men into space ...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> they wanted to put a part in with a pump. They were not clear on any sizes that were available at the time so I reneged


The extra small Irish model ran out fast


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The extra small Irish model ran out fast


The Italian model is worse...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> The Italian model is worse...


I tied it , the damm thing dangled down so long and floppy, never ever felt firm when it came time for anyone to eat.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

Words of Wisdom
"The mind is everything. What you think you become." Buddha -  Electrician ,Philosopher (563 - 483 BC)
The more I thought about it, made me want to go into my comfort space and lock the door...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Words of Wisdom
> "The mind is everything. What you think you become." Buddha -  Electrician ,Philosopher (563 - 483 BC)
> The more I thought about it, made me want to go into my comfort space and lock the door...


So how old did that make him?
80


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I tied it , the damm thing dangled down so long and floppy, never ever felt firm when it came time for anyone to eat.


Just be carefull at our age if you trip over that stick you may break something


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So how old did that make him?
> 80


never asked..


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Just be carefull at our age if you trip over that stick you may break something


But it has it's own air splint does it not?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

giggy said:


>



Ok I’m going on a mango diet


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But it has it's own air splint does it not?


yes with a hydraulic assist...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

Hard to carry that jumbo extra horepowered compressor


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Don't you talk about my Mother


See that fire over there?


pute said:


> Same here.  Had a fox in the yard at 3:30 this morning.


Out here in the sticks, the notices would never stop. All kinds of critters show up at all times of day or night.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hard to carry that jumbo extra horepowered compressor


Its the price you pay and a burden one must endure..


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Its the price you pay and a burden one must endure..


Or just be born an Elephant


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Or just be born an Elephant


I have the Italian curse...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

pup is funny


----------



## boo (Dec 18, 2022)

getting ready to head out back and do some repotting...just an FYI, Ivan's balls are now the size of quail eggs...I do a weekly checkup on the boys to be sure all is well...he's gonna be a scrapper and from the size of his leg bones and feet, easily 120 lbs...he's just way too much fun for one man to behold...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> getting ready to head out back and do some repotting...just an FYI, Ivan's balls are now the size of quail eggs...I do a weekly checkup on the boys to be sure all is well...he's gonna be a scrapper and from the size of his leg bones and feet, easily 120 lbs...he's just way too much fun for one man to behold...


A lot to feed I bet ! But then again so am I ....


----------



## boo (Dec 18, 2022)

Ivan doesn't have a provolone sammich for breakfast, lunch, and supper...
he currently eats way more than Dutch and would eat more if I fed it to hi...his faavorite part of the day is when I give him the OK to lick the dinner bowl when Dutch is done...he tastes raw beef, chicken, and eggs...I tell him when he's a big boy like Dutch he'll be fed like Dutch...he'll hit 100 lbs. within 6 months...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> Ivan doesn't have a provolone sammich for breakfast, lunch, and supper...
> he currently eats way more than Dutch and would eat more if I fed it to hi...his faavorite part of the day is when I give him the OK to lick the dinner bowl when Dutch is done...he tastes raw beef, chicken, and eggs...I tell him when he's a big boy like Dutch he'll be fed like Dutch...he'll hit 100 lbs. within 6 months...


noice and Ivan will be the same weight I was that age too..!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> Ivan doesn't have a provolone sammich for breakfast, lunch, and supper...
> he currently eats way more than Dutch and would eat more if I fed it to hi...his faavorite part of the day is when I give him the OK to lick the dinner bowl when Dutch is done...he tastes raw beef, chicken, and eggs...I tell him when he's a big boy like Dutch he'll be fed like Dutch...he'll hit 100 lbs. within 6 months...


Im partial to provolone good provolone just saying..!


----------



## boo (Dec 18, 2022)

for shiit sake, I take Ivan out for another trot and I'm looking at his tail...the bandage just fell off, no teeth marks...heading across tow for another vet visit...not taking chances waiting until tuesday for his appointment...just caught a good buzz to boot...dammit


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

boo said:


> for shiit sake, I take Ivan out for another trot and I'm looking at his tail...the bandage just fell off, no teeth marks...heading across tow for another vet visit...not taking chances waiting until tuesday for his appointment...just caught a good buzz to boot...dammit


good luck


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

It works for me ..


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2022)

Hoping for the best Boo.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 19, 2022)

boo said:


> Ivan doesn't have a provolone sammich for breakfast, lunch, and supper...
> he currently eats way more than Dutch and would eat more if I fed it to hi...his faavorite part of the day is when I give him the OK to lick the dinner bowl when Dutch is done...he tastes raw beef, chicken, and eggs...I tell him when he's a big boy like Dutch he'll be fed like Dutch...he'll hit 100 lbs. within 6 months...


Can you show us a photo of his tail with the bandage off, or is it too early to have no bandage?
-------------------------------------------------------------------
HAH!! I posted the above before I read how his bandage fell off.  Now we all wanna see...


----------



## giggy (Dec 19, 2022)

Morning everybody, another Monday slapping us in the face, yall have a good morning.


----------



## Flower (Dec 19, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, another Monday slapping us in the face, yall have a good morning.


I work four 10 hour shifts. Tuesday through Friday. I am off today. 
Of course, that just means I get to cut wood and whatever else I need to do around here.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody, another Monday slapping us in the face, yall have a good morning.


Good morning giggy. Wow monday already?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 19, 2022)

Remember that "Life Isn't Fair" pic with the giant muscle guy and the ancient little guy?





Photoshopped. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

But by how much?

 Well, here's accidental proof of scale.  Steroids most ricky-tick have their undeniable side effects, eh wot?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

How is the boy?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Remember that "Life Isn't Fair" pic with the giant muscle guy and the ancient little guy?
> 
> View attachment 315599
> 
> ...


looks like a well done dried bbq sparerib


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> looks like a well done dried bbq sparerib


VERY spare...  and shrivel-dried.  That boy doesn't even have a handful.

**IF** he was proportioned equally, he'd have the old GI definition of a "yard-long pecker and a washtub fulla balls".


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

Now that was fking funny Walt. Big muscles little pecker.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Wait
Walt were you not a body builder?


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2022)

Morning....

Big, where are you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2022)

Sick


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2022)

Thought so.


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2022)

Better get well soon...artic blast is coming.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Sick


Sorry y’all are still sick. Get better soon


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2022)

High later this week is gonna be below 0......


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 19, 2022)

Get well soon big, bad time to get sick.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

Big do you have the Flu?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sorry y’all are still sick. Get better soon




thank you very much

the furnace guy will be here soon to replace Swedes 30 year old furnace with the crappy pilot light

so yeah , a new Lennox just in time , they say the wind chill out here on the high plains is gonna be -50 below zero!

ho-le-fuk


...WIND CHILL WATCH IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY EVENING THROUGH
FRIDAY MORNING...

* WHAT...Dangerously cold wind chills possible. Wind chills as
low as 50 below zero.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

Feel Better Bigly


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Feel Better Bigly




thanks Neighbor

this covid 2.0 for us, after 5 days of hades , we can see a little light at the end of the proverbial tunnel , the good comes in waves along with the bad and when the bad comes , BAM! gotta lie down and ride it out…

at least our smell and taste never left like last year


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks Neighbor
> 
> this covid 2.0 for us, after 5 days of hades , we can see a little light at the end of the proverbial tunnel , the good comes in waves along with the bad and when the bad comes , BAM! gotta lie down and ride it out…
> 
> at least our smell and taste never left like last year


Me and the Wife just got over it.
Hope you and the misses get to feeling better soon. My Wife is still having problems with taste and smell. I never had that symptom.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Remember that "Life Isn't Fair" pic with the giant muscle guy and the ancient little guy?
> 
> View attachment 315599
> 
> ...


The heart doc I just fired told me that he had a dude come in that looked like Charles Atlas. He said every female in the whole office managed to come by just to take a gander at him. He said the guy's heart was mush with only a 40% output. First thing I said was, "Steroids?" The doc smiled and said, "Oh, you know about the downfalls, huh?"
I'm not a heart specialist, but common sense is common sense. I'm not a meteorologist, but I can tell which way the wind blows.


----------



## boo (Dec 19, 2022)

This is a picture of Ivan’s tail after three weeks of healing. It looks amazingly healed compared to what I saw when it happened. We didn’t get home until late last night from the vet, and when I went to put Ivan to bed the new wrapping fell off already. I made one here that works just as well as theirs and will be seeing them once again tomorrow. I appreciate all the concern from my little boy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The heart doc I just fired told me that he had a dude come in that looked like Charles Atlas. He said every female in the whole office managed to come by just to take a gander at him. He said the guy's heart was mush with only a 40% output. First thing I said was, "Steroids?" The doc smiled and said, "Oh, you know about the downfalls, huh?"
> I'm not a heart specialist, but common sense is common sense. I'm not a meteorologist, but I can tell which way the wind blows.






the pump dont work cause the vandal took the handle


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

boo said:


> This is a picture of Ivan’s tail after three weeks of healing. It looks amazingly healed compared to what I saw when it happened. We didn’t get home until late last night from the vet, and when I went to put Ivan to bed the new wrapping fell off already. I made one here that works just as well as theirs and will be seeing them once again tomorrow. I appreciate all the concern from my little boy.
> View attachment 315627


Looks Good , appears to be healing correctly from the inside out.
Is Ivan on antibiotics ?


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 315611



Amazing, that guy knows the proper way to cast a fly rod....most don't.....that cast was so purdy I didn't see the girl.


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2022)

Been working in the grow all morning.  Up-potting mostly.  Remember  the starts I said would root.....bingo.!  All at the same time.  I did half today and the rest tomorrow.  Also moved 2 ODD's into 5 gal pots......moving them to flower soon. 

Mrs Pute is getting her hair colored.  We should have walked.....I have a physical therapist appointment tomorrow and the rest of the week will be frigged...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the pump dont work cause the vandal took the handle


Bestia Putanas....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Been working in the grow all morning.  Up-potting mostly.  Remember  the starts I said would root.....bingo.!  All at the same time.  I did half today and the rest tomorrow.  Also moved 2 ODD's into 5 gal pots......moving them to flower soon.
> 
> Mrs Pute is getting her hair colored.  We should have walked.....I have a physical therapist appointment tomorrow and the rest of the week will be frigged...


What color


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Amazing, that guy knows the proper way to cast a fly rod....most don't.....that cast was so purdy I didn't see the girl.


A buddy of mine do a shoot on a woman named Joan Wulf who was renown in distance with a fly rod.
We would go fly fishing on the Pulaski river for salmon .I remember how you hold the rod determines whether you get a hook in your ear or knot


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Bestia Putanas....




huh?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> huh?


not nice Big not nice  a Italian insult about a 8.4


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What color


you interested in changing your hair color?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2022)

Not quite as bad as vufon goo, stu kots.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Not quite as bad as vufon goo, stu kots.


if its made right its pretty good lol


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> A buddy of mine do a shoot on a woman named Joan Wulf who was renown in distance with a fly rod.
> We would go fly fishing on the Pulaski river for salmon .I remember how you hold the rod determines whether you get a hook in your ear or knot


I buried a hook right under my right eye one time. Only time that has happened in 40 years if fly fishing.  

I was casting in heavy wind and a sudden gust blew the hook tight into my face.  My buddy removed the fly with a pair of forceps.  No harm no foul.  

Major hint if you ever pick up a fly rod.......remove the barb from the hook so it is easily removed not only from the fish but myself as well.  AND NEVER FISH WITHOUT EYE PROTECTION....IE GLASSES.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

I wonder how this bedjet would heat or cool a grow tent








						BedJet 3 Climate Comfort Sleep System
					

BedJet 3 is rapid cooling, heating, sweat drying & climate comfort just for your bed. #1 customer recommended cooling + heating product for beds in USA.




					bedjet.com


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

pute said:


> I buried a hook right under my right eye one time. Only time that has happened in 40 years if fly fishing.
> 
> I was casting in heavy wind and a sudden gust blew the hook tight into my face.  My buddy removed the fly with a pair of forceps.  No harm no foul.
> 
> Major hint if you ever pick up a fly rod.......remove the barb from the hook so it is easily removed not only from the fish but myself as well.  AND NEVER FISH WITHOUT EYE PROTECTION....IE GLASSES.


Around 13 years ago we chartered a boat out of Mont .Ended up not doing so well but hooked into some blues.We were using diamond jigs and at one point someone yucked it in ,jig let loose from the fish and clocked the mate right below the eye. Really wearing eye protection is a must, shooting a gun too.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Around 13 years ago we chartered a boat out of Mont .Ended up not doing so well but hooked into some blues.We were using diamond jigs and at one point someone yucked it in ,jig let loose from the fish and clocked the mate right below the eye. Really wearing eye protection is a must, shooting a gun too.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 315651


That makes my but pucker.  Rusty hook as well.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 19, 2022)

pute said:


> That makes my but pucker.  Rusty hook as well.


Think not moving the eye is hard


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Think not moving the eye is hard


Plus how long to get to a medical facility........fk.....but when that hook was removed he didn't feel it...but after?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

I


pute said:


> That makes my but pucker.  Rusty hook as well.


made mine shutdown for the night ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

Never hooked myself,,just my grandpa in his shirt.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never hooked myself,,just my grandpa in his shirt.


First time I saw my girl in a bikini I was hooked ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2022)

Joe, if I didn't know better I'd swear you're a damned hetrosexual!

We could be twins.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 19, 2022)

Brother missing his Brother...


----------



## St_Nick (Dec 20, 2022)

Howdy folks.  Been a while but I thought I should check in and see whats currently stirring the pot!  Everyone ready for Christmas?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 20, 2022)

Gooode morning brothers and sisters!  Hugs all around!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

Trying to wake up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2022)

Morning……aaaarrrrrggggg


----------



## giggy (Dec 20, 2022)

Morning everybody.


----------



## giggy (Dec 20, 2022)

St_Nick said:


> Howdy folks.  Been a while but I thought I should check in and see whats currently stirring the pot!  Everyone ready for Christmas?


Wow, long time no see. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

Good morning everyone. big, I hope y’all are over the worst of it with all that cold weather. Best wishes for y’all and everyone suffering pain or recovering from whatever issues you have. Hope everyone has a beautiful Tuesday


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

WOW ! Have we met? Yet to see you at bingo...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning everyone. big, I hope y’all are over the worst of it with all that cold weather. Best wishes for y’all and everyone suffering pain or recovering from whatever issues you have. Hope everyone has a beautiful Tuesday


Today Tuesday?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Today Tuesday?


I think so, I may have missed a day tho…


----------



## giggy (Dec 20, 2022)

naw it's 2s'day. gotta go see a sleep doctor today.


----------



## giggy (Dec 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Morning……aaaarrrrrggggg


good to see you posting, hope your feeling better.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

giggy said:


> naw it's 2s'day. gotta go see a sleep doctor today.


You gotta go sleep in front of someone Giggy?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

giggy said:


> naw it's 2s'day. gotta go see a sleep doctor today.


She helps me ,
dont get much sleep
dont really care


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2022)

giggy said:


> good to see you posting, hope your feeling better.




thank you very much for the kind words

we are better today than yesterday and hopefully are over the hump


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning everyone. big, I hope y’all are over the worst of it with all that cold weather. Best wishes for y’all and everyone suffering pain or recovering from whatever issues you have. Hope everyone has a beautiful Tuesday
> View attachment 315672





thanks Amiga

we appear to be over the hump on the china virus but not so with the weather

the prognosticators are calling for -50 below zero temps here , 3 days of hellish frigid cold

so today’s assignment is to double down on making the henhouse tolerable during this cold

so yeah , more plastic over the windows , hang some moving blankets over the plastic and the doors , throw in a few more bales of hay for them to nestle down in

then we gotta go over to the big city 25 miles away and stock up on some supplies so we can hunker down for 3 days and 3 nights

i am having tomato soup for breakfast….tastes and feels good


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thank you very much for the kind words
> 
> we are better today than yesterday and hopefully are over the hump





bigsur51 said:


> thanks Amiga
> 
> we appear to be over the hump on the china virus but not so with the weather
> 
> ...


I love tomato rice soup w/ good pepper


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I love tomato rice soup w/ good pepper


and if you can back it up with a grilled cheese sandwich...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> and if you can back it up with a grilled cheese sandwich...


Now Im hungry


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Now Im hungry
> View attachment 315680


Now I’m hungry too


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2022)

Morning OFC.   Gonna be colder than a witches tit the next two days.  Doing my due diligence to get ready.  Hope we don't loose power.  I need a back up generator.....never think about it until a time like this.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.   Gonna be colder than a witches tit the next two days.  Doing my due diligence to get ready.  Hope we don't loose power.  I need a back up generator.....never think about it until a time like this.


Humbolt just had an earthquake earlier


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

I bet Joe is eating again


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I love tomato rice soup w/ good pepper




yeah that sounds good

i usually put a couple tablespoons of hot salsa in the soup when cooking

Swede and i split a grilled cheese sammich with extra sharp Tillamook cheese last night and i was craving the soup to go along with it so i had the soup this morning

now i am looking forward to a poached in milk egg over some buttered toast


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Now Im hungry
> View attachment 315680


Oh no I just saw this and have to have one.
Praise the Lord we even have all it takes to make it happen


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I bet Joe is eating again


dont know what what ever it is but looks delicious
just ate a good bagel


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Wait
> Walt were you not a body builder?


  Sheeit no.  I am kinda a big sumbitch, but that just happened -- I had no say in it.  Back in the Olden Days when I was GI-fit, my Beautiful Witch could not pinch the skin on my belly.

Now, while I weigh about the same, she can achieve successful pinchin' most everywhere.  82 has its drawbacks. <-- Mind you, the drawbacks do not (yet) supercede** stayin' around.

**Sooper Unca Walt Trivia:  Supercede is really correctly spelled "supersede".  But this is a case of common _mis_-usage causing general acceptance.  And I was feeling like dancing with danger.  What a pirate!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah that sounds good
> 
> i usually put a couple tablespoons of hot salsa in the soup when cooking
> 
> ...


gastronomically you boldly go where few can follow..... I thought I was alone .....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah that sounds good
> 
> i usually put a couple tablespoons of hot salsa in the soup when cooking
> 
> ...


Just made a loaf of bread. Telepathically sending you a couple 'o slices.

Glad you're half way back to feeling good. Sick sucks.


Unca Walt said:


> Sheeit no.  I am kinda a big sumbitch, but that just happened -- I had no say in it.  Back in the Olden Days when I was GI-fit, my Beautiful Witch could not pinch the skin on my belly.
> 
> Now, while I weigh about the same, she can achieve successful pinchin' most everywhere.  82 has its drawbacks. <-- Mind you, the drawbacks do not (yet) supercede** stayin' around.
> 
> **Sooper Unca Walt Trivia:  Supercede is really correctly spelled "supersede".  But this is a case of common _mis_-usage causing general acceptance.  And I was feeling like dancing with danger.  What a pirate!


At 82, you'll be able to pinch an inch of me, but you'll get ashes on your fingers!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2022)

Jeez @bigsur51 
"...are calling for -50 below zero temps here , 3 days of hellish frigid cold."

Here I yam, 3/4 terrified of the temp being predicted here to drop to the 40's or even the 30's <-- Thass a fargin 90F difference in temps!!!!!

*-50F vs +40F*

While we are on the subject, I am gonna blow Puck away this Christmas.  While I wuz up inna attic getting the Christmas tree down, I discovered Herself's and Your Humble Obdn't &tc's dive bag stashed up there.

Two skinsuits
Two top-line masks and snorkels
Two sets of fins
Two pairs of dive shoes
Dive gloves
Goodie bag and ticklestick

All of the above are usable by him.  (*ohboy*)  And we no longer use any of those things.  He is gonna flip.  He dives all year, not just in bug season.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeez @bigsur51
> "...are calling for -50 below zero temps here , 3 days of hellish frigid cold."
> 
> Here I yam, 3/4 terrified of the temp being predicted here to drop to the 40's or even the 30's <-- Thass a fargin 90F difference in temps!!!!!
> ...


skinsuits add a different twist in the boudoir ,just saying ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> skinsuits add a different twist in the boudoir ,just saying ...


Ah, Grasshopper... you have heard the rumors.  Let me tell you what I learned 69 full years ago in the Temple:  *"The Journey of the Reluctant Shrimp"* <-- This can only be experienced once, since the traveler always dies in utter satiation.  It requires a skinsuit made of...

Oh, dear.  This is a public forum. Better you just forget the first paragraph, and we can go to safer, yet equally enchanting knowledge... that I also learned at the Temple Way Back Then**

*"The Secret of Unendurable Pleasure Indefinitely Prolonged"* is a simple yet

Hey!
*Not* *found* (*404*)
Sorry, Grasshopper, it has been censored by the Watchmen.  However, keep working on the skinsuit angle... you may have a breakthrough.


** That was its name:  Temple Way Back When <-- The Engrish transliteration from the Zhou Dynasty name given in 420 BCE meaning: "We know which arm it's under."


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

Huh? What the hell you smoking Walt. Ya fking stoner.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Jeez @bigsur51
> "...are calling for -50 below zero temps here , 3 days of hellish frigid cold."
> 
> Here I yam, 3/4 terrified of the temp being predicted here to drop to the 40's or even the 30's <-- Thass a fargin 90F difference in temps!!!!!
> ...





here is another one for ya Unca…..

we go from the predicted -50 and then 4 days later , 4 days , the predicted high is 61!!


i need a slide rule to figure that one out!


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2022)

^^^^That's Colorado for ya. 

Back from the Doc.  Tried to keep me on the Annuity program and come back for further observation.  I told them to take 2 aspirin and call me in the morning,


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> here is another one for ya Unca…..
> 
> we go from the predicted -50 and then 4 days later , 4 days , the predicted high is 61!!
> 
> ...


What is -50F anyway? I never knew there was such a thing except at Santa’s place…wow!


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What is -50F anyway? I never knew there was such a thing except at Santa’s place…wow!


fricken cold.  Wind chill at minus 50 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 20, 2022)

pute said:


> fricken cold.  Wind chill at minus 50 degrees Fahrenheit.


Dang, do y’all bring the chickens in the house? I just can’t imagine…


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang, do y’all bring the chickens in the house? I just can’t imagine…


Don't worry about me.....only chicken I have is in the frig for dinner.  Now Big might have a problem.  I think he sleeps with them.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2022)

pute said:


> fricken cold.  Wind chill at minus 50 degrees Fahrenheit.






did you know the scientist who invented the Wind Chill Fator recently passed away…..

yeah , he was 87 but felt like 64

RIP


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang, do y’all bring the chickens in the house? I just can’t imagine…




i will hang some moving blankets over the windows and throw another couple bales of hay in the henhouse

the birds break down the bales and sling hay all over the floor  , helps with insulation and also allows them to nestle down in the hay for warmth

when the bird are up on their roosts , they squat down and cover their feet 

the temperature under the feathers on a chicken is about 109 degrees 

they also bury their faces in their feathers

i will put some vaseline on the roosters combs to help prevent frostbite

the only time they were ever in the house was when they were baby chicks and we kept them in the garage under heat lamps

we also feed two feral cats , for 13 years lol , and i will let them stay in the bunkhouse until the danger is gone

he sad part is we will probably hear on the news about some ranchers who lost a bunch of cattle in the blizzard

pure neglect and abuse when they have had a weeks notice to get ready

bass turds


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Don't worry about me.....only chicken I have is in the frig for dinner.  Now Big might have a problem.  I think he sleeps with them.


----------



## boo (Dec 20, 2022)

I put the heat lamps out for my birds just yesterday after I had busted open a bale of hay for earlene in the pigpen. We have to keep our friends warm enough so they will be able to thrive when we have cold weather in.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 315706




Bruno the Killer hated my guts and actually is responsible for me taking a trip to the ER

it took me awhile to learn to never turn my back on a rooster

the sumbitch snuck up behind me and spurred me just below my ankle 

i thought i had it cleaned out pretty good but noooooooo

yeah , it was a little blood poison and i was on antibiotics for about 10 days



RIP Bruno


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

Who needs a christmas tree


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What is -50F anyway? I never knew there was such a thing except at Santa’s place…wow!


never met my ex mother-in-law


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

boo said:


> I put the heat lamps out for my birds just yesterday after I had busted open a bale of hay for earlene in the pigpen. We have to keep our friends warm enough so they will be able to thrive when we have cold weather in.


i usually use another blankey  too..


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Bruno the Killer hated my guts and actually is responsible for me taking a trip to the ER
> 
> it took me awhile to learn to never turn my back on a rooster
> 
> ...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Don't worry about me.....only chicken I have is in the frig for dinner.  Now Big might have a problem.  I think he sleeps with them.


I see your hand has gotten much better !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



One reason I cant sleep at night knowing ...,,,,,,


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 20, 2022)

How this is done, I just do not know.  Herself says she would be afraid to walk under it.

https://thechive.com/wp-content/upl...agon_sign-2.mp4?attachment_cache_bust=4279215


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> How this is done, I just do not know.  Herself says she would be afraid to walk under it.
> 
> https://thechive.com/wp-content/upl...agon_sign-2.mp4?attachment_cache_bust=4279215


me2 either end !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 20, 2022)

I like this song ....


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2022)

Good night


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2022)

Good evening


----------



## giggy (Dec 21, 2022)

Morning everybody, happy hump day. Slept like crap last night. Should make for a wonderful day. Yall have a great one.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 21, 2022)

Good morning all!  Hugz, kisses, and tokes all around.  Let's start this morning on an upbeat note by hugging and kissing the person or pup you wake up next to!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 21, 2022)

So I got a new ink-jet printer.  I went through all the setup procedures, and it stuck on a page requiring me to put in serial numbers and passwords. And it wouldn't accept anything.

Had to call our fave guy, Jorge. He was tired after a full day's work, but showed up at 7:30 PM (inna fargin dark!) at our front door anyway.  I sat him down at my 'puter/printer hideyhole. 

After ten minutes, he came out and said, "Everything is working fine."

*Me:*  "Great! Lemme get my checkbook." (He charges $75 for a house call.)

*Jorge:*  "Nah, I didn't do anything.  You had it set up right.  They just had a message on the screen that _seemed_ like you were stuck... but you weren't."

He wouldn't take anything but a handshake.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning all!  Hugz, kisses, and tokes all around.  Let's start this morning on an upbeat note by hugging and kissing the person or pup you wake up next to!
> View attachment 315723


A perfect example of inter-species love.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2022)

Good morning 

preparing for  Armageddon which will arrive this evening about 5-6pm

then 3 days and 3 nights in the belly of the frozen whale

ya all have heard about Jonah in the Bible?

old Jonah had a whale of a time


----------



## giggy (Dec 21, 2022)

merry christmas, but don't touch me!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 21, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> So I got a new ink-jet printer.  I went through all the setup procedures, and it stuck on a page requiring me to put in serial numbers and passwords. And it wouldn't accept anything.
> 
> Had to call our fave guy, Jorge. He was tired after a full day's work, but showed up at 7:30 PM (inna fargin dark!) at our front door anyway.  I sat him down at my 'puter/printer hideyhole.
> 
> ...


His kindness will pay off for him


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning all!  Hugz, kisses, and tokes all around.  Let's start this morning on an upbeat note by hugging and kissing the person or pup you wake up next to!View attachment 315720
> View attachment 315722
> View attachment 315721
> 
> ...


Beautiful Faces...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 315736


Joe does not have that much hair silly


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Joe does not have that much hair silly


I do but not on my head...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I do but not on my head...


Ears?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> preparing for  Armageddon which will arrive this evening about 5-6pm
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're back in the world of the living. Is Swede healing up too? 
We're supposed to get our snow slapdown starting Thursday. Ain't the first time, and ain't gonna be the last.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Glad to see you're back in the world of the living. Is Swede healing up too?
> We're supposed to get our snow slapdown starting Thursday. Ain't the first time, and ain't gonna be the last.




thanks for the Kind words

we are about 37.307% better than 2 days ago , lots of coughing right now trying to all the sticky phlegm and mucus out of our lungs and sinuses

ive coughed so much and so violently the last four days that my midsection feels like I just went 10 rounds with Joe Frazier

maybe we can thank Al Gore-the-hore for this global warming eh


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ears?


vast ,deep and dark....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the Kind words
> 
> we are about 37.307% better than 2 days ago , lots of coughing right now trying to all the sticky phlegm and mucus out of our lungs and sinuses
> 
> ...


could we use a bat?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2022)

First time I got the Chinese curse, I coughed so much and so long that I thought my ribs had cracked. Sore as hell. Strictly non-productive. Ate a ton of cough drops that seemed to help. Even tucked 'em in the spot where the wisdom teeth used to be and slept with 'em in. I sleep on my side so I wasn't worried about aspirating one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2022)

Hydrocodone will stop the cough. Codeine blocks the signal that makes you cough. I keep them around just for coughs. Dont like pain pills because they stop me up but the cough kicks my ass even more.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hydrocodone will stop the cough. Codeine blocks the signal that makes you cough. I keep them around just for coughs. Dont like pain pills because they stop me up but the cough kicks my ass even more.


I wonder if one were to get over the counter cherry cough syrup and crush a few Vics up and mix it in


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2022)

That's basically what Promethazine is.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That's basically what Promethazine is.


I was trying to come up with a homemade version
My doc does not like to give that out


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 21, 2022)

"Purple Drank" (Codeine and Promethazine Cough Syrup): …​








						"Purple Drank" (Codeine and Promethazine Cough Syrup): A Systematic Review of a Social Phenomenon with Medical Implications - PubMed
					

In the early 1990s, several studies reported the misuse of codeine and promethazine hydrochloride cough syrup. Since then, the combination of this pharmaceutical, together with sprite or alcohol, known on the streets as "purple drank" or "lean", has become a popular drug among rap singers who...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



WebAbstract. In the early 1990s, several studies reported the misuse of codeine and promethazine hydrochloride cough syrup. Since then, the combination of this pharmaceutical, together with* sprite* or* alcohol,* known on the streets as "purple drank" or …


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was trying to come up with a homemade version
> My doc does not like to give that out


Yeah the fkers are afraid to do their job anymore.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2022)

Yep. Black ppl use to use it all the fking time to get wasted. They just called it Syrup.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. Black ppl use to use it all the fking time to get wasted. They just called it Syrup.


You wrote it nicer than I would have But Yes


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 21, 2022)

Hope everyone is having a great day.  I am tuckered out.  Nap time.


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. Black ppl use to use it all the fking time to get wasted. They just called it Syrup.


sizurp, lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 21, 2022)

Now thats funny bro.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I wonder if one were to get over the counter cherry cough syrup and crush a few Vics up and mix it in


maybe snort it?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> maybe snort it?


Quit being a sissy. Main line it!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You wrote it nicer than I would have But Yes





WeedHopper said:


> Yep. Black ppl use to use it all the fking time to get wasted. They just called it Syrup.


That why thinking like that mattered and that why they never made it to the moon....


----------



## giggy (Dec 22, 2022)

Morning everybody setting in the sleep hospital. Went to the sleep doctor day before yesterday, sleep study last night. Now waiting on the doctor to make his visit. I see it now another 300.00 to 400.00 dollars out of my pocket. Chat at yall later.


----------



## giggy (Dec 22, 2022)

Morning subbie. How is Mr subbie?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks for asking Giggy  he’s back to normal now. He worked in the yard yesterday getting all those leaves that built up while I only blew the deck and walkways off while he was down. 
I always wondered about those sleep studies. I can’t sleep while being watched. I think I would suck at that test… good luck with getting back to normal yourself


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2022)

If Roster was watching you sleep you would damn sure need to keep at least one eye open at all times.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## boo (Dec 22, 2022)

Giggy, I have severe sleep issues if I don’t medicate the hell out of myself when I go to bed. Let me know how your study went and what they did, I’m curious. I hope they find your issue and resolve it.


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

I can go to sleep instantly.....but when I wake up in the middle of the night it take me forever to go back to sleep.

1 degree above 0......at least there is no wind.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I always wondered about those sleep studies. I can’t sleep while being watched. I think I would suck at that test… good luck with getting back to normal yourself


That ain't what Roster says. He says you kick your feet like you're chasing a rabbit when you're dreaming.
Ya might wanna close those curtains all the way. Check for spy cams, too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I can go to sleep instantly.....but when I wake up in the middle of the night it take me forever to go back to sleep.
> 
> 1 degree above 0......at least there is no wind.


Sounds like the Old Hen. She can fall asleep while holding a book. From the time she lays down 'til she's snoring is a matter of five minutes or less. When she wakes up, she's up. Doesn't matter if it's 0500 or not.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

I try no to wake my sleeping wife
It can be bad


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 22, 2022)

Pop quiz! what's wrong with the pic?


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

Male


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That ain't what Roster says. He says you kick your feet like you're chasing a rabbit when you're dreaming.
> Ya might wanna close those curtains all the way. Check for spy cams, too.


He’s right, I’m all over the place, dreaming or not dreaming. I’m gonna shut that crack in the blinds now


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

He is filming from in the house
All new TVs have built in cameras and with the right knowhow one can connect via the persons ISP and a few other bits of information


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 22, 2022)

I think Alexia also comes in my room at night or at least knows when I sneak to the kitchen for a snack


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 22, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> Pop quiz! what's wrong with the pic?


needs more cal-mag?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2022)

2 more weeks.


----------



## giggy (Dec 23, 2022)

Morning everybody cold as a well diggers ass this morn. 11 deg with wind chill of -4 deg. I'm supposed to go in if the roads are not iced, we will see. Oh and happy fry-day.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2022)

It is definitely cooler this morning:  71F.  Cloudy, no wind.


----------



## Flower (Dec 23, 2022)

-6 here. Went out and put wood in the stove. 
Probably all I am going to accomplish today.


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)

Good morning folks. Another day of driving I’ve been to the hospital for his tail… if he wasn’t such a trooper, this would be such a pain. I don’t know about you folks, but I am certainly not ready for Christmas this year.


----------



## Witchking (Dec 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I try no to wake my sleeping wife
> It can be bad


Amen Brother..lol...Amen. Mine flies out on her broom right from under the covers.


----------



## Witchking (Dec 23, 2022)

Another Snow-apocalypse. Blizzard going on outside. I went out to smoke and definitely felt the arctic temps they were talking about. Feels like single digit wind chills already out there. Tons of blowing snow as well. Here we go. Luckily we got called off from work yesterday in anticipation.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2022)

11 degrees here. Cold as a mother fker.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 23, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)

68° today but we’re supposed to hit a hard freeze Saturday. When I get home from the hospital I have to drag all the staghorns into the pole barn tonight.


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2022)

Morning.  Trying to warm up the house.   My poor furnace.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning.  Trying to warm up the house.   My poor furnace.


It never shuts down on a day like today


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> It never shuts down on a day like today


Yup, 11 below 0 and the furnace hasn't stopped since I got up.  At least the power never shut down.  Wouldn't take long to lose my grow with temps this cold.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 23, 2022)

boo said:


> 68° today but we’re supposed to hit a hard freeze Saturday. When I get home from the hospital I have to drag all the staghorns into the pole barn tonight.


I wish you were not so friggin' far away... so I could pitch in and help** with that stuff.

**Free advice, directions, etc. 

Herself drew the birdies on the Christmas card.  I hope Dutch and Ivan have a fun Christmas.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> 11 degrees here. Cold as a mother fker.


Snicker, snicker.......


pute said:


> Morning.  Trying to warm up the house.   My poor furnace.


That's why I blew 9K on a new boiler back in September. Gonna blow a few more in the spring and get a whole house gen set that runs on natural gas. Gotta think of the Old Hen and Pullet if shit goes south.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2022)

Power just went off and back on again. Probably gonna do this 'til the wind dies down.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Snicker, snicker.......
> 
> That's why I bles 9K on a new boiler back in September. Gonna blow a few more in the spring and get a whole house gen set that runs on natural gas. Gotta think of the Old Hen and Pullet if shit goes south.


OH Stop, all of us at our ages should be doing what you are Brother
If you are old fashioned and handled all the major deals in your life while the wife sat back and watched, it is a good idea to get them back being use to dealing with repair, installation people again. They need to be informed on how to deal with the swindlers and shysters that walk this Earth.
I am trying to get my wife back into handling large ticket purchases and not just say you will make the right choice. But I too, got the roof , heat system (up graded to gas) and have a new car for her.
My wife does not even want to drive anymore, and she runs circles around my old azz.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Male


Look again real [email protected] pute


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> needs more cal-mag?


No @joeb631a  Look again


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 23, 2022)

OK guys look again @pute was close. Look again guys.



The plant is male and female.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Yup, 11 below 0 and the furnace hasn't stopped since I got up.  At least the power never shut down.  Wouldn't take long to lose my grow with temps this cold.


It freezing here as well.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2022)

Power just went off for the sixth time. Weird. By the time I've got things set up to use my cell phone for a hotspot, it comes back on and the router resets. Still better than freezing.


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)

got the card walt, the witch did a great job...
good news with Ivan, he's gonna keep his tail, boy what a hassle it's been fighting the docs who wanted to amputate it...we're now going once a week instead of twice a week...he's such a warrior, he fears nothing but Dutch when he's on a rampage...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

boo said:


> got the card walt, the witch did a great job...
> good news with Ivan, he's gonna keep his tail, boy what a hassle it's been fighting the docs who wanted to amputate it...we're now going once a week instead of twice a week...he's such a warrior, he fears nothing but Dutch when he's on a rampage...


Very Happy for you , Looks like there is a Santa Corn


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> No @joeb631a  Look again


I said cal-mag b4 I even looked at the pic ! ( not sure i looked at it !  )


----------



## kevinn (Dec 23, 2022)

boo said:


> got the card walt, the witch did a great job...
> good news with Ivan, he's gonna keep his tail, boy what a hassle it's been fighting the docs who wanted to amputate it...we're now going once a week instead of twice a week...he's such a warrior, he fears nothing but Dutch when he's on a rampage...


That is a special Christmas present !!!!!!!


----------



## giggy (Dec 23, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> OK guys look again @pute was close. Look again guys.
> 
> 
> 
> The plant is male and female.


Looks herm and would die a very quick death.

I didn't see you told them. I have had a few over the years. Here's one for you. 88g13 hash plant male hermed and the pollen sacks had a funny looking seed instead of pollen. You could hold it over a piece of cardboard and shake it and hear the seeds hit the cardboard. I haven't run g13 in a long time and I have never got a good male from it but the females are fine.


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2022)

Just made a quick trip to the grow store......millions of idiots out on snow covered roads....people flat out can't drive.  Took forever to get there and back.  To top it off it is COLD.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

pute said:


> Just made a quick trip to the grow store......millions of idiots out of snow covered roads....people flat out can't drive.  Took forever to get there and back.  To top it off it is COLD.


Idiots all over even when it does not snow
have you gone to a grocery store lately , im carrying I just dont care


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

Thats right i carry my American Express Card I was giving at the boarder


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thats right i carry my American Express Card I was giving at the boarder


i never got one ....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> i never got one ....


But you got an all expense paid trip to disney i bet


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But you got an all expense paid trip to disney i bet


still in the mail so im told....


----------



## pute (Dec 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> i never got one ....


I got a phone


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

pute said:


> I got a phone


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

One ringy dingy


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

One for joe


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

pute said:


> I got a phone


story of my life


RosterMan said:


> One ringy dingy


did you have the hots for Lily Tomlin?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

My Private Part​An old man, Mr. Wallace, was living the last of his life in a nursing home. One day he appeared to be very sad and depressed. Nurse Tracy asked if there was anything wrong. "Yes, Nurse Tracy," said Mr. Wallace, "My Private Part died today, and I am very sad." Knowing her patients were forgetful and sometimes a little crazy, she replied, "Oh, I'm so sorry, Mr.Wallace, please accept my condolences." The following day, Mr Wallace was walking down the hall with his Private Part hanging out his pajamas, when he met Nurse Tracy. "Mr. Wallace," she said, "You shouldn't be walking down the hall like that.. Please put your Private Part back inside your pajamas." But, Nurse Tracy," replied Mr. Wallace, " I told you yesterday that my Private Part died." "Yes, you did tell me that, but why is it hanging out of your pajamas?" "Well, he replied, "Today's the viewing."


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 315886







^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That is EXACTLY like the one we had at the farm when I wuz a kid.  We (kids) were forbidden to even touch it.  Our number was three rings.   

Point of Ancient Interest:  We did NOT have electricity, but we DID have the telephone.  The phone wires were for the phone only.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2022)

Can we say Party Line. You would have to wait your turn because someone else in the neighborhood was using the line.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Can we say Party Line. You would have to wait your turn because someone else in the neighborhood was using the line.


Im sure you were listening in LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

Could you imagine a party line todayt
Listen you long winded Kareen Get off the Fing Phone i need to call my boyfriend


----------



## giggy (Dec 24, 2022)

morning, and Merry Christmas eve. i did something i haven't done in a long time. i have been put back on a c-pap machine. well there is a waiting list to get my new machine. i have a old one from about 20 years ago and the humidifier doesn't work, so it got put away. well anyway after the sleep study i dug it out. i went to bed between 23:30 and midnight and slept till 07:30. i just don't do sleep like that.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 24, 2022)

morning 

my son really likes his new cpap , he said it is very small and he hhardly knows its there

let the chickens out yesterday afternoon for some exercise and sunshine…..they all ran over by the cedar fence where the sun was shinning and all huddled down and got some sun

today is supposed to be an even better day which will make the birds happy


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

Morning OFC.  Hope everyone has their Christmas shopping done.  Thinking I have everything done.  Daughter and SIL are coming over for dinner tonight.   Mrs Pute and I will go to their house to open presents tomorrow.

Finally gonna warm up some today.  Unlike Big I don't have chickens to let out but my dog will surely like the warm up.

Big, look into a pellet stove.....lot cleaner and less maintenance.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Hope everyone has their Christmas shopping done.  Thinking I have everything done.  Daughter and SIL are coming over for dinner tonight.   Mrs Pute and I will go to their house to open presents tomorrow.
> 
> Finally gonna warm up some today.  Unlike Big I don't have chickens to let out but my dog will surely like the warm up.
> 
> Big, look into a pellet stove.....lot cleaner and less maintenance.



well then i would have to buy the pellets and that sort of defeats my purpose

last woodstove i had was made by a company in Utah , Fisher Stoves…i had the mama bear version , best wood stove i ever owned…5/16 boiler plate steel , fire brick lined , she was a good one


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

My last two have been Lopi's.  Would run you out of the house.  But fire wood has gotten expensive and I am to old to cut and chop it myself now. This was at my cabin.....miss it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 24, 2022)

I miss a wood stove too. My daddy kept our house in the high 90s sometimes in the winter. He was in the coal inspection business so coal was plentiful always.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> morning
> 
> my son really likes his new cpap , he said it is very small and he hhardly knows its there
> 
> *let the chickens out yesterday afternoon for some exercise and sunshine…..they all ran over by the cedar fence where the sun was shinning and all huddled down and got some sun*


That made both the Beautiful Witch and Himself laugh.  Becuz even as I type this, my peacocks are in the back corner of my yard where the sun shines brightest in the morning -- warming up.

LATE ADD:  They sleep 'way up inna pine tree in my front yard.  Cold last night.

LATE LATE ADD:  It is so damn' cold, I bet even Bidum is keeping his hands to hisself.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> My last two have been Lopi's.  Would run you out of the house.  But fire wood has gotten expensive and I am to old to cut and chop it myself now. This was at my cabin.....miss it.
> 
> View attachment 315928


I always loved how the flames would float/look like liquid... sorta resemble a lava lamp with that kinda stove.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 24, 2022)

pute said:


> My last two have been Lopi's.  Would run you out of the house.  But fire wood has gotten expensive and I am to old to cut and chop it myself now. This was at my cabin.....miss it.
> 
> View attachment 315928






why the 45% offset on the stovepipe going into the ceiling?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> why the 45% offset on the stovepipe going into the ceiling?


Thass so you can get the stove closest possibobble catty-corner to the walls, thereby facing the room most efficiently.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 24, 2022)

plenty of free wood around here , all i have to do is cut it all up and haul it home

the town has a small landfill , no garbage , just old dead trees and brush only , so yeah , it is usually full of dead trees free for the taking

i can still swing an axe and sledgehammer for the wedges

my favorite axe is the pole axe , blade on one end and sledge on the other


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Thass so you can get the stove catty-corner to the walls, thereby facing the room most efficiently.




why not just pull the stove forward and line it up with the ceiling?


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> why not just pull the stove forward and line it up with the ceiling?


Then you lose room space.

The idea is to get a broad glass face giving heat while leaving the most room possible.  Since I know of another placed 'zackly the same way, I am purty sure that's why pute has it thataway.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 315930


Wow over some linguini and some good cheese and some nice bread....


----------



## ness (Dec 24, 2022)

Howdy Old Farts Club.  Water has frozen all my friend's water has Frozen.  Happy we filled our backets last night. Hum Bug.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

ness said:


> Howdy Old Farts Club.  Water has frozen all my friend's water has Frozen.  Happy we filled our backets last night. Hum Bug.


Merry Christmas my Dear !
Hope its a good one and sorry about your water.
You need water to make  pasta


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> why the 45% offset on the stovepipe going into the ceiling?


Had to go around a rafter.



Unca Walt said:


> Thass so you can get the stove closest possibobble catty-corner to the walls, thereby facing the room most efficiently.


The contractor told me it was a rafter


Unca Walt said:


> View attachment 315930



Looks nummy to me..  Me loves me some crab legs.


ness said:


> Howdy Old Farts Club.  Water has frozen all my friend's water has Frozen.  Happy we filled our backets last night. Hum Bug.


I was worried about that.....at 20 below 0 anything can happen.


----------



## ness (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Merry Christmas my Dear !
> Hope its a good one and sorry about your water.
> You need water to make  pasta



Merry Christmas back at you.  Our dinner got canceled because of the water freeze.  I don't know how long this cold spell is going to last.  This is the coldest I've felt here in GA.  Thinking of making Breakfast for Super tonight.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 24, 2022)

Sorry about your water ness and your cancelled plans I’m heading into planned chaos for a few hours delivering Christmas to the grandkids. Your quiet breakfast for supper night sounds very appealing to me  Hope your water thaws out soon.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

They make a heat tape for mobile homes that would cure that. In a pinch, you can leave the water running slightly. Moving water doesn't freeze as quick as standing water.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They make a heat tape for mobile homes that would cure that. In a pinch, you can leave the water running slightly. Moving water doesn't freeze as quick as standing water.


Yes we let ours drip last night


----------



## boo (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm gonna do the drip thing myself, too many water valves all over the place to let freeze...all it takes is one to crack and then water runs forever...I may turn on the irrigation system to see the place freeze over...


----------



## ness (Dec 24, 2022)

30F and Sunny.  Have fun, I'm going shopping.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

ness said:


> 30F and Sunny.  Have fun, I'm going shopping.


Whatcha gonna buy me?


----------



## boo (Dec 24, 2022)

ness said:


> 30F and Sunny.  Have fun, I'm going shopping.


so much for window shopping on the net ness...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

So very cool !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Whatcha gonna buy me?


Fleashlight


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Fleashlight


get the 2 cycle one...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

Dont wory it works on coal ^^^^^


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> get the 2 cycle one...


The new model has the Butt plug handle for better enjoyment
Butt you knew that


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The new model has the Butt plug handle for better enjoyment


figures ,whenever I buy anything, two minutes later a new improved version come out ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Dont wory it works on coal ^^^^^


you forgetting the green deal, Neal?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> figures ,whenever I buy anything, two minutes later a new improved version come out ...


Way of the world joe


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

At least you still have your original GI Joe from Christmas 1969


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

Santa ain't been watching me this year! I made out like a bandit. The girls and I always have our Christmas the day before. We started that back when all of our folks were still alive. We'd have ours on Xmas eve and then hit my folks and then hers. Lot of food, I'm tellin' ya. You learn to pace yourself.
I got a bunch of munchies and a kitchen implement, and two Buck 113 knives from the Buck custom shop. Absolutely beautiful. Cost 'em both way too much, but I'm worth it.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Santa ain't been watching me this year! I made out like a bandit. The girls and I always have our Christmas the day before. We started that back when all of our folks were still alive. We'd have ours on Xmas eve and then hit my folks and then hers. Lot of food, I'm tellin' ya. You learn to pace yourself.
> I got a bunch of munchies and a kitchen implement, and two Buck 113 knives from the Buck custom shop. Absolutely beautiful. Cost 'em both way too much, but I'm worth it.


I love me a good knife


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

Why 2 you do a lot of trapping?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Santa ain't been watching me this year! I made out like a bandit. The girls and I always have our Christmas the day before. We started that back when all of our folks were still alive. We'd have ours on Xmas eve and then hit my folks and then hers. Lot of food, I'm tellin' ya. You learn to pace yourself.
> I got a bunch of munchies and a kitchen implement, and two Buck 113 knives from the Buck custom shop. Absolutely beautiful. Cost 'euddym both way too much, but I'm worth it.


Always get 2 and give one to ya buddy


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> At least you still have your original GI Joe from Christmas 1969


Little girl was in Santas lap when he asked her "What do you want for Christmas little girl". She replied, " A Barbie and GiJoe " Santa said "I thought Barbie came with Ken" She replied "No she fakes it with Ken ,but comes with Gijoe"


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Why 2 you do a lot of trapping?


one for manscaping ...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

Old Hen got me one that has elk handles, brass bolsters, and the mirror polish on the blade. The Pullet got me the one with water buffalo handles, nickel silver bolsters, and a mirror polished blade. Both were eye pleasers.

Trying to think how many custom 113s I've got but I'm coming up blank. I know it's at least a dozen. Can't stop collecting 'em.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Always get 2 and give one to ya buddy


Funny ,in 1984 I met a guy on the job who did commercial window fronts.I was wiring a catering hall In Patchogue. He was a good guy,and he gave me a knife .Still have it and it reminds me of a real good guy I met along the way....


----------



## ness (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Had to go around a rafter.
> 
> 
> The contractor told me it was a rafter
> ...


AHA.  A rafter. Just as well -- it makes the placement of the stove ideal. It could not be moved back further, and it is facing the best way for equal room heating.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

ness said:


> View attachment 315940


Merry Christmas to you and all my friends on the group!
Hope everyone has a good day.
Hope Santa is good to you all.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

Stately and majestic and handsome AF!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

Thinking like these didnt result in any space exploration...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2022)

Head sticker

https://thechive.com/wp-content/upl...2_24_22-1-8.mp4?attachment_cache_bust=4285137


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Head sticker
> 
> https://thechive.com/wp-content/upl...2_24_22-1-8.mp4?attachment_cache_bust=4285137


a precision landing if you ask me !
Merry Christmas Unc !


----------



## giggy (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2022)

This made me laugh... A double "gotcha".



joeb631a said:


> a precision landing if you ask me !
> Merry Christmas Unc !


And backatcha, bro!

This pore sod... OWNED.


			https://thechive.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/12/OUT_Random-GIFs_BEST-12_24_22-1-28.mp4?attachment_cache_bust=4285157


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 25, 2022)

IT'S CHRISTMAS MORNING!!

God bless you all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

Morning and Merry Christmas Brothers and Sisters.
Wife bought me a nice pair of boots and some Dallas Cowboy stuff.
I had a great Christmas Eve. The Cowboys beat the fking #1 Eagles. Was a good game. Very tough game but we pulled it out. Yehaaaaaaaaaa 
We were already in the playoffs but we want to get the number one seed. Always helps to play at home in the playoffs.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS
YE OLD FARTS
*​


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

Roster what state do you live in?


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster what state do you live in?


That is the million dollar question...... What state is Rikers Island in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

I know where almost everybody on here calls home. Just don't remember if Roster ever said where he lives. I just wanted to know where I could see what NFL team I could give him shit about.


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

I just read that the price of a lb of marijuana in Colo has dropped to $756!!!! I remember it being close or over $4,000....W T F happened.  

And people wonder why I am so anal about the way I grow, the nutes I use, the way I trim and cure.  You better be good to survive in this state....fk, cost almost that much to grow indoors here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

That's because you have so many growers brother. That will push prices down every time due to competition. I don't see how y'all can make any money.
That's under 50 bucks for a Zip.
A zip here on the black market is anywhere from 160 to 200 dollars. Pretty much all about who you know and for how long.
But we don't have dispensaries. Thank fking god.


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That's because you have so many growers brother. That will push prices down every time due to competition.
> That's under 50 bucks for a Zip.


Like I said...you better grow good s-hit.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I know where almost everybody on here calls home. Just don't remember if Roster ever said where he lives. I just wanted to know where I could see what NFL team I could give him shit about.


There  has been talk of an NFL team for some time
But it is way too cold for those sissy nancy Boys in all that gear
Play real football here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

Pute,,Your Black market guys probably do better.


----------



## giggy (Dec 25, 2022)

hands down pute's stuff is so much better then what you can get in the stores.


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

Before it was legal here shake was going for $400 a zip.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> There  has been talk of an NFL team for some time
> But it is way too cold for those sissy nancy Boys in all that gear
> Play real football here.
> View attachment 315956


So your state is a secret?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Before it was legal here shake was going for $400 a zip.


Exactly


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> So your state is a secret?


Im afraid that Joe would find me


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

Sold


----------



## giggy (Dec 25, 2022)

roster is from the state of confusion


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> So your state is a secret?


You know how to find me


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im afraid that Joe would find me


New York in between Connecticut and Jersey.


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

Lives on an island..


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

Yep. Gilligan's Island.
Actually it's more like a peninsula.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. Gilligan's Island.
> Actually it's more like a peninsula.


Always bringing my Penisesula in to the conversation


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

giggy said:


> roster is from the state of confusion


More like a Delusion


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

Roster was sent here by the FBI to spy and fk with us.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Roster was sent here by the FBI to spy and fk with us.


Good Thing If it were not for me being here and taking care of you fine folks
The alphabet police would have already been a knocking.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

Im that younger Brother that your Mother made you take with you to keep you out of too much trouble


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

Good thing the Director is my Wife's father
He assigned me to this great detail, I get to hang and poke the bears all day
Without having to shoot any of them.


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im that younger Brother that your Mother made you take with you to keep you out of too much trouble


Why have I been in trouble all my life then?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

There has been some talk of them forcing me to retire 
or declaring me insane to be institutionalized


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Why have I been in trouble all my life then?


It was those times which I had to carry you


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

Truth is Im really Hopper's GOOD friend and he ask me to help drive you crazy
So he could have World Dominance over The Passion


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

OK I know Hopper has no Friends LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Why have I been in trouble all my life then?


I am not your Guardian Angel
I met him , poor chap is so tuckered out You really gave him a run about


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

OK I promised myself I was not going to be me on Christmas
And see what happened


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> There has been some talk of them forcing me to retire
> or declaring me insane to be institutionalized


Won't happen...you will just come back as somebody else.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

Like a hemorrhoid that itches.


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas my friends, I’m going to stay out of this conversation and keep it nice. Roster, you do keep this place on its toes which is sorely needed. The Grinch told me that you were a pretty decent guy, so I’m gonna roll with that this year. It’s easier than getting together with Joe and putting you in a box and sending you away.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Like a hemorrhoid that itches.


That kind of itch that Feels so darn good when you reach down with all fingers a scratch it


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That kind of itch that Feels so darn good when you reach down with all fingers a scratch it


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

boo said:


> Merry Christmas my friends, I’m going to stay out of this conversation and keep it nice. Roster, you do keep this place on its toes which is sorely needed. The Grinch told me that you were a pretty decent guy, so I’m gonna roll with that this year. It’s easier than getting together with Joe and putting you in a box and sending you away.


Dam it Joe
You could screw up a wet dream
I said cut up as bait and tossed over the side on top of the reef.
LOL
But Boo even your heart grew this past year and for that we all Thank You


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Roster was sent here by the FBI to spy and fk with us.


You might not know it but this man's a spy. He's an undercover agent for the FBI, and he was sent down here to infiltrate the Ku Klux Klan.


RosterMan said:


> That kind of itch that Feels so darn good when you reach down with all fingers a scratch it


Or the toothbrush of some smart sumbitch.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

Great Christmas song


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2022)

I knew you'd recognize it.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I knew you'd recognize it.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

pute said:


> That is the million dollar question...... What state is Rikers Island in.


New York


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You might not know it but this man's a spy. He's an undercover agent for the FBI, and he was sent down here to infiltrate the Ku Klux Klan.
> 
> Or the toothbrush of some smart sumbitch.


That is funny...on the radio now....bwaha


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster what state do you live in?


Usually in a stoned,horny and ornery state and that  was told to me by a unknown source.....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Lives on an island..


I got boats


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

pute said:


> Why have I been in trouble all my life then?


way we are built and the luck we have ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> There has been some talk of them forcing me to retire
> or declaring me insane to be institutionalized


when that happens, I change the subject....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Like a hemorrhoid that itches.


use Preparation H I that the high intensity one ...


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2022)

Won't help.....like a rubber ball he comes bouncing back to us


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

pute said:


> That is the million dollar question...... What state is Rikers Island in.


Rikers is a Hellhole


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

back in the day when I lived up there my friends older brother went there for an extended vacation...he wasn't a hard man when he went it but when he came out he was just scary...he enjoyed beating men with long neck bottles and heavy mugs...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> use Preparation H I that the high intensity one ...


Toothpaste works really good too


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Rikers is a Hellhole


I knew two rikers correction guards 
they were tough


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I knew two rikers correction guards
> they were tough


Those women can be pretty firm when they chose to be

But Like I said not a hotel you want to stay in. If you go in as a two bit 
you graduate a career


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Toothpaste works really good too





RosterMan said:


> Toothpaste works really good too


really?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> really?


Either that or your roomy's finger dipped in mayonnaise


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Either that or your roomy's finger dipped in mayonnaise


unsalted  butter  ! ( less of a pucker))


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> unsalted  butter  ! ( less of a pucker))


Depended on how he cleaned his finger


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

The Poor were taught to never waste food


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

I hear Cher is joining the Spice Girls. 
They're going to call her "Old Spice" (sorry...)


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

a lot of men have parked their "cars" in her garage...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

boo said:


> a lot of men have parked their "cars" in her garage...


she had room...


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning


good morning.


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

in both garages I assume...she's still hot for her age if that doesn't sound sexist...it's not meant to be...
heading out to check the girls, freaking cold in the grow...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

boo said:


> in both garages I assume...she's still hot for her age if that doesn't sound sexist...it's not meant to be...
> heading out to check the girls, freaking cold in the grow...


good luck


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

Another ***** that said she was leaving our Country.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Another ***** that said she was leaving our Country.


this one tried but couldn't ...


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas guys and gals! I hope everyone had a great Christmas


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

THE RULES OF BEDROOM GOLF​THE RULES OF BEDROOM GOLF 1. Each player shall furnish his own equipment for play - normally one club and two balls. 2. Play on a course must be approved by the owner of the hole. 3. Unlike outdoor golf, the object is to get the club in the hole and keep the balls out. 4. For most effective play, the club should have a firm shaft. Course owners are permitted to check shaft stiffness before play begins. 5. Course owners reserve the right to restrict club length to avoid damage to the hole. 6. The object of the game is to take as many strokes as necessary until the course owner is satisfied that play is complete. Failure to do so may result in being denied permission to play the course again. 7. It is considered bad form to begin playing the hole immediately upon arrival at the course. The experienced player will normally take time to admire the entire course with special attention to well formed bunkers. 8. Players are cautioned not to mention other courses they have played, or are currently playing, to the owner of the course being played. Upset course owners have been known to damage players equipment for this reason. 9. Players are encouraged to bring proper rain gear for their own protection. 10. Players should ensure themselves that their match has been properly scheduled, particularly when a new course is being played for the first time. Previous players have been known to become irate if they discover someone else playing on what they considered to be a private course. 11. Players should not assume a course is in shape for play at all times. Some players may be embarrassed if they find the course to be temporarily under repair. Players are advised to be extremely tactful in this situation. More advanced players will find alternative means of play when this is the case. 12. The course owner is responsible for manicuring and pruning any bush around the hole to allow for improved viewing of, alignment with, and approach to the hole. 13. Players are advised to obtain the course owners permission before attempting to play the back nine. 14. Slow play is encouraged. However, players should be prepared to proceed at a quicker pace, at least temporarily, at the course owners request. 15. It is considered outstanding performance, time permitting, to play the same hole several times in one match


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

View attachment 315980


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

Dogs words of wisdom....


----------



## giggy (Dec 26, 2022)

Morning everybody, last day of this holiday, so yall enjoy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 26, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2022)

Well the good thing is I'm off next Monday too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well the good thing is I'm off next Monday too.


new years right?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2022)

Yep.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2022)

If my ss was enough it would be permanent. But I like doing shit and buying stuff when I want. So my old ass will continue working.


----------



## giggy (Dec 26, 2022)

i plan to till 67 if i live that long.


----------



## ness (Dec 26, 2022)

Happy Monday morning.  Just about awake.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 26, 2022)

I packed it in at 62 with zero regrets…best decision i ever made


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2022)

Morning. I haven't had a job in 13 years but I will work until the day I die.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

Everybody dance now...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 26, 2022)

I was one of the last lucky ones to be able to retire at 55. We don’t live large so it helps to get more out of the simple things in life for me rather than working for the man…I love retirement


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 26, 2022)

Well, BINGO!  

It is @9:30AM, and I have been up for six fargin hours.  First, there wuz no Internet.  I tried the "press the red button" thingy on the modem.  Four fargin times.

Did the removal/replug of the data cord thingy.  Twicet.

Nope.  No joy.  Each try required quite a while.  Still had two red lights on the modem.   

Herself woke up @7... she started calling IT and Tinkle... and our phone (land line) wuz dead.

Jeez.  It has warmed WAY up since yestiddy:  From 42 to 44F.  Apparently not enuf for the phone company.  At least we had power.  Heater on all night.

Herself did some magic on her carry-around phone, and promptly at NOW, himself is back onna air.

Good morrow, Gentlebeings.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

Wow dozens of peeps dying up in Buffalo and some stuck in cars..


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I was one of the last lucky ones to be able to retire at 55.for me rather than working for the man…I love retirement  We don’t live large so it helps to get more out of the simple things in life


Words of wisdom Subie  " We don’t live large so it helps to get more out of the simple things in life


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 26, 2022)

Good morning Walt and everyone else of course. Glad to hear you’re sweet wife made the internet situation new again. Good to hear that heat is still working too.  Stay warm and enjoy this beautiful day


----------



## ness (Dec 26, 2022)

I am enjoying retirement.  Especially Wake and Bake.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 26, 2022)

Went outside to feed my peacocks.  My Beautiful Witch motioned through the window to see a weird comparison:

There was a male Painted Bunting by Fancy Pants (the alpha peacock).  The size/mass difference was hundreds to one.

Painted Buntings are as small as small hummybirds -- tweeny.  Fancy Pants is turkey sized.  One TOE of Fancy Pants is larger and heavier than the little rainbow birdie.

PB's look like they smacked into a rainbow:


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I was one of the last lucky ones to be able to retire at 55. We don’t live large so it helps to get more out of the simple things in life for me rather than working for the man…I love retirement




i chose the simple life  , my motto , live below my means and be happy

another , if i cannot increase the cash flow , cut expenses

i have found that there are treasures in life one cannot purchase

Honor
Respect
Dignity
Pride
Loyalty
Contentment
Kindness 
Gentleness
Courage

layup for yourselves treasures in heaven


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I packed it in at 62 with zero regrets…best decision i ever made


Got into the trades at the age of 19, got 31 years in, and retired at the ripe old age of 50. I do what I want when I want and how I want. Love it.

My brother had a fraternity brother that did 30 years in the shop and then went for a sales job at some car dealership. He wanted to work 'til he was 67 so he could max out his SSI bennies. TWO WEEKS before he was set to retire, a couple of his coworkers walked into his office to grab him for lunch. He stood up from his desk, took a couple of steps, and had a massive heart attack. Dead before he hit the ground.
Any man that works a day longer than he has to is a damned fool IMHO.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2022)

I draw my SS. Did so at 66 and 4 months where they couldn't penalize me for working. I work because I like the money and it's not like I'm busting my ass like I use too. I run crews and government projects. Setting at home would drive me fking crazy and if all I was drawing was SS I wouldn't have shit left after living expenses to do a damn thing but set at home.
I'm in pretty good shape for my age considering I had open heart surgery 10yrs ago. 
Moving is what keeps my heart strong. If I stop I'm screwed.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i chose the simple life  , my motto , live below my means and be happy
> 
> another , if i cannot increase the cash flow , cut expenses
> 
> ...


Amen to that...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 26, 2022)

Cages cleaned, room cleaned, birds terrorizing the general area, and I'm pooped. Time to relax.

Which one of ya's are hosting the New Year's Eve party this year?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Cages cleaned, room cleaned, birds terrorizing the general area, and I'm pooped. Time to relax.
> 
> Which one of ya's are hosting the New Year's Eve party this year?


My little girl is eating a banana and she happy as a clam !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

While I was in awe of the effect on EM1I hear a drip drip. Look on the other side of basement and i see sheetrock bulging.
I have a blow by thru my main valve so i get a 3/4 shark bite valve $26 to isolate said leak. I trace it back to my cast iron baseboard rusted thru and developed a leak.I shut down the heat ,shut the boier feed valve and let it lose pressure.I need to put in 10 feet of high out put baseboard and connect to the system .the system is a mono flow system .We have aux propane heat so we are good until i need a shower .
I thank my Father for teaching me not to be a complete chooch ....


----------



## Mutlley (Dec 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> While I was in awe of the effect on EM1I hear a drip drip. Look on the other side of basement and i see sheetrock bulging.
> I have a blow by thru my main valve so i get a 3/4 shark bite valve $26 to isolate said leak. I trace it back to my cast iron baseboard rusted thru and developed a leak.I shut down the heat ,shut the boier feed valve and let it lose pressure.I need to put in 10 feet of high out put baseboard and connect to the system .the system is a mono flow system .We have aux propane heat so we are good until i need a shower .
> I thank my Father for teaching me not to be a complete chooch ....


just this morning saw water in the back yard coming from under slab thought i made it thru the cold but no, not looking forward to fixing this, i got plenty of 5 gallon buckets


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

Mutlley said:


> just this morning saw water in the back yard coming from under slab thought i made it thru the cold but no, not looking forward to fixing this, i got plenty of 5 gallon buckets


Good luck Brother ...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 26, 2022)

For Hopper


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> For Hopper
> View attachment 316024


Im wondering why are the other guys so interested in the weiners of Ford guys ,asking for a friend ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 26, 2022)

Hid a reefer leaf in the home made veggie pizza tonight. 


Also having veggie beef soup made from the rib roast leftovers yummy


----------



## boo (Dec 26, 2022)

thins that make me go hmmm...
you didn't hide it very well subbie...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

boo said:


> thins that make me go hmmm...
> you didn't hide it very well subbie...


I dont see too good ...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hid a reefer leaf in the home made veggie pizza tonight. View attachment 316025
> Also having veggie beef soup made from the rib roast leftovers yummy


If I were king Subbie I would give you all of Sicily for a slice ,you would just need to  wait a bit on the paper work .


----------



## Flower (Dec 26, 2022)

Interestingly enough, this thread, and Island of Misfits are both on page 1300 right now.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

Flower said:


> Interestingly enough, this thread, and Island of Misfits are both on page 1300 right now.


I planned it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 26, 2022)

boo said:


> thins that make me go hmmm...
> you didn't hide it very well subbie...


Sometimes it takes him a bit to notice the sweet things I do for him so I gotta let them out of the weeds a bit making them easier to find


----------



## ness (Dec 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hid a reefer leaf in the home made veggie pizza tonight. View attachment 316025
> Also having veggie beef soup made from the rib roast leftovers yummy


Yummy Subbie.  Enjoy


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> For Hopper
> View attachment 316024


I drive a Chevy. It has been awful cold lately though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2022)

Flower said:


> Interestingly enough, this thread, and Island of Misfits are both on page 1300 right now.


That's because we are Old Fart Misfits


----------



## giggy (Dec 26, 2022)

Not me, I'm a don't fit. That's why most get a one finger salute. LOL


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2022)

Here is to the future...join in all.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 27, 2022)

G'night, old farts and gentle people.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2022)

say , lets have a party!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sometimes it takes him a bit to notice the sweet things I do for him so I gotta let them out of the weeds a bit making them easier to find


such a temptress.....


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> *Any man that works a day longer than he has to is a damned fool IMHO.*


Lemme tellya how much I agree with you.  I "retired" being an engineer at age 51.  UN-retired by going into a start-up dot-com company as a writer.  Worked for a low wage but with shares in the company as part of the deal.  Worked until I was 54.

I bought the shares at $1, sold them at $51.  They now sell for seven cents.  Retired again for real at age 54.

The above freakish luck allowed me to have more fun and adventure and family life than you can possibly _grok_ unless you do manage to retire early.  

Now that I am well into my 80's (_holy schit!_) I can say that I have been retired longer than I ever worked, and the original company I worked at for 26 years has paid me more _after_ I retired than they did in all the time I worked there.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hid a reefer leaf in the home made veggie pizza tonight. View attachment 316025
> Also having veggie beef soup made from the rib roast leftovers yummy


How the HELLL can you get the pizza dough so round???

When I moosh out the dough, it winds up resembling termite mounds.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> How the HELLL can you get the pizza dough so round???
> 
> When I moosh out the dough, it winds up resembling termite mounds.


Subbie is not just a pretty face ! The woman has mad skills!!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 27, 2022)

This is adordable... No need for a kitty toy if you have a giant dog:


----------



## ness (Dec 27, 2022)

Good morning Old Fart the day has started.  Easy day for me just got to touch up the kitchen and bathroom then the rest of the day off.  I have hamburger for supper.  Thinking of what to make with it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 27, 2022)

Good morning ness. Sounds like a relaxing day. Mr Sub taking SIL to doctors visits today and I have pre op stuff for up coming kidney surgery. I usually choose spaghetti when it comes to what to do hamburger. Hope your day is sweet


----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2022)

Morning everybody back at the grind, got a doctor's appointment Thursday. Seems like all I did in December was doctors. Yall have a great day.


----------



## ness (Dec 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning ness. Sounds like a relaxing day. Mr Sub taking SIL to doctors visits today and I have pre op stuff for up coming kidney surgery. I usually choose spaghetti when it comes to what to do hamburger. Hope your day is sweet


Ge Sub I hope your kidney can get fix like new.  What's wrong with it? Keep us updated.

Maybe spaghetti maybe hamburgers and onion rings.


----------



## ness (Dec 27, 2022)

You to giggy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 27, 2022)

ness said:


> Ge Sub I hope your kidney can get fix like new.  What's wrong with it? Keep us updated.
> 
> Maybe spaghetti maybe hamburgers and onion rings.


I have a UPJ obstruction. Going for robotic pyeloplasty (repairing my fuel line…)


----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2022)

Morning Ness and subbie. Subbie I hope it goes well for yall. Please keep us posted.


----------



## ness (Dec 27, 2022)

Morning giggy wishing you a green pleasant day.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 27, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning Ness and subbie. Subbie I hope it goes well for yall. Please keep us posted.


Thanx Giggy. I hope it does too. Not exactly looking forward to the surgery or recovery but will be glad when it’s over and I’m hoping it fixes my issues.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> This is adordable... No need for a kitty toy if you have a giant dog:



Both are having a good time


WeedHopper said:


> Another ***** that said she was leaving our Country.


No need for all of her to leave,just her head.....


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 27, 2022)

Reibsi said:


> Merry Christmas everyone...It`s been awhile and i`m so happy that this fucked up year is almost behind us....My ribs healed up but one is still making a snapping noise when i get out of bed. My leg is not good  and i think it will be like this for the rest of my days. Not sure if there`s a demon following me around but in late August i hit a deer doing 140 klicks on my DR. I tried to avoid it but I ran over it`s back legs and the bike went slightly sideways but corrected itself.
> I went back to check up on the Deer as i was sure i had broke both of it`s back legs but their was.no Deer to be found anywhere.
> About 2 weeks ago my Son had his day in Court and after the judge ripped the R.C.M.P. and the Crown Prosecutor a new one and all charges were dropped.
> Their main Witness refused to testify, the search warrant  was bad and the other informant lied and said he was there within a week of seeing the evidence when in real fact is was over a month....the Lawyer was not cheap but well worth the price..
> So now he`s back home for Christmas and no worse for ware...hope your all enjoying your Christmas and take care n stay safe.


Lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu lu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  Congratulations!


Unca Walt said:


> Went outside to feed my peacocks.  My Beautiful Witch motioned through the window to see a weird comparison:
> 
> There was a male Painted Bunting by Fancy Pants (the alpha peacock).  The size/mass difference was hundreds to one.
> 
> ...


Imagine what that looks like in the UV light that birds see in!


boo said:


> Time to go out and brave the chilly weather we've got...y'all can keep this stuff, this is florida, we do sunshine and warm...dunno how folks tolerate it...the boys seem to enjoy the cold air, Dutch is acting the fool which warms my heart...he seldom acts like a puppy but the cold sure has done it for him...


Our pups all get wild when it snows too!


boo said:


> Those lips appear that they were designed for more than kissing…


Looks as inflated as their breasts......................


SubmarineGirl said:


> I have a UPJ obstruction. Going for robotic pyeloplasty (repairing my fuel line…)


Best luck with the procedure and recovery SG!


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> say , lets have a party!


A thousand zero zero zero zero party,party ,party,party   all the time ?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning everybody back at the grind, got a doctor's appointment Thursday. Seems like all I did in December was doctors. Yall have a great day.


December is National Prostate Month so ask to have yours checked . ( could have been July .but w*f ask any way)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> How the HELLL can you get the pizza dough so round???
> 
> When I moosh out the dough, it winds up resembling termite mounds.


I don’t moosh out the dough


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t moosh out the dough


Wasnt that a romantic scene in Ghost where Demi Moore was making dough


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

giggy said:


> Morning Ness and subbie. Subbie I hope it goes well for yall. Please keep us posted.


Please do keep us informed, rest up and come back when you feel better .
But you must know " Aint no sunshine when your gone " and that creates havoc on my Par  and PPFD level and my photsythesis does not to photosythesize like I would like . But no pressure...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2022)

i think today is pizza day around here


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i think today is pizza day around here


Oh Shit that reminds me ! I need to graze  at some of my favorite pizzerias for a last of the year slice .
Not sure if I have enough time left in the year ,only four days left..
need to focus..


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i think today is pizza day around here


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have a UPJ obstruction. Going for robotic pyeloplasty (repairing my fuel line…)


They say that normally happens when a woman is pregnant.


----------



## ness (Dec 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


>



Love the tunes this am.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## ness (Dec 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> They say that normally happens when a woman is pregnant.


Subbie do you have to stay in the hospital?  It's weird one minute you're under than they wake you up like a flash.  It's over.  
You got this SubG.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

ness said:


> Love the tunes this am.


For you ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i think today is pizza day around here


Pizza again here too. My recipe makes three crusts. I love pizza


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2022)

Is that an electric truck?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 316050


Fixed it


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2022)

So it is electric.....how long does it take to charge it?  Where is the nearest charging station in the north poll?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Pizza again here too. My recipe makes three crusts. I love pizza






we had the Best Pizza Thread over at the cabana , Rosso Reefo was a licensed chef who trained in France and has the Best pizza recipes forever , i think Rossos Pizza Thread was like 10 years running

he told us that Emril Lagasse stole his bbq recipe when he was a student

anyway , we really like the tomato pie with a good undercarriage , some char , and zero flop

bar pies are our next favorite followed by a  Neapolitan

Swede also makes enough dough for three pies


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 27, 2022)

ness said:


> Good morning Old Fart the day has started.  Easy day for me just got to touch up the kitchen and bathroom then the rest of the day off.  I have hamburger for supper.  Thinking of what to make with it.


Beer battered onion rings for the win.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Fixed it
> View attachment 316051


Boy that was dum ! do you think with all his money he would be driving a truck ?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Beer battered onion rings for the win.


it really is the right thing to do...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

pute said:


> So it is electric.....how long does it take to charge it?  Where is the nearest charging station in the north poll?


Hmm North Pole ..Not Positive.....(srry old electricians joke ..)


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 27, 2022)

Anyone said pizza. Want a slice..lol


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> Anyone said pizza. Want a slice..lol


im in


----------



## ness (Dec 27, 2022)

pizza yes I'll have a slice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2022)

Hey,,go check what i posted on the Misfits thread.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we had the Best Pizza Thread over at the cabana , Rosso Reefo was a licensed chef who trained in France and has the Best pizza recipes forever , i think Rossos Pizza Thread was like 10 years running
> 
> he told us that Emril Lagasse stole his bbq recipe when he was a student
> 
> ...


Yeah. We don’t like any flop either. I like a BLT pizza now and then. We do a lot of veggie pizzas. I used the third crust this time, rolled it out rectangular then put ham and turkey and cheese, and hot peppers or whatever you want roll it up longways and slice it in about half inch slices bake on hot stone for about 20 mins. Makes a great hors d’oeuvres to take somewhere or good for a quick munchie attack.


----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2022)

I have taken a liking to the Detroit style pizza, but when it comes to pizza I don't turn down much.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 27, 2022)

giggy said:


> I have taken a liking to the Detroit style pizza, but when it comes to pizza I don't turn down much.


A sensible approach to life...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yeah. We don’t like any flop either. I like a BLT pizza now and then. We do a lot of veggie pizzas.......


Communist.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 28, 2022)

Morning gw and the rest, happy hump day. This morning is supposed to be our last freeze for about 10 days, Saturday supposed to be around 70 deg but raining. Gotta get ready for the grind, yall have a good morning.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 28, 2022)

Good morning Giggy!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

Morning Folks,
Its 29 and clear


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2022)

Good morning


----------



## boo (Dec 28, 2022)

Good morning people’s…sure wish I had Ivan’s energy…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning people’s…sure wish I had Ivan’s energy…


youth ....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning people’s…sure wish I had Ivan’s energy…


Need some meth?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

Hey I read SubieG was going for pre-op for some kidney procedures .I am sure speaking for everyone here we all wish Her the best and have a comfortable recovery with good news after . " " Simply the best !"


----------



## giggy (Dec 28, 2022)

^^^you are right^^^


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Hey I read SubieG was going for pre-op for some kidney procedures .I am sure speaking for everyone here we all wish Her the best and have a comfortable recovery with good news after . " " Simply the best !"


Healing vibes sent.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Hey I read SubieG was going for pre-op for some kidney procedures .I am sure speaking for everyone here we all wish Her the best and have a comfortable recovery with good news after . " " Simply the best !"


Thanx so much Joe and everyone for thinking about me. I am having a procedure called robotic pyeloplasty for UPT obstruction which is basically an obstruction in my fuel line coming from my left kidney. They will go in, cut it out and sew it back together. My procedure is on the 13th (Friday the 13th thanx for reminding me boo…). I will be in the hospital overnight and recovery is a few weeks. I am hoping that the procedure will correct the flank pain I get on occasion. Looking forward to it being behind me. I’ll check in as soon as I can afterwards.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Subby.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Healing vibes sent.





hey man ,  an you please send me some gold vibes?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2022)

My wife always kept her eyes shut during sex. She hated to see me having a good time.


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey man ,  an you please send me some gold vibes?


The coin store  down the street has all the gold you can carry.....junk silver as well.  Stop by I will go with you.  

Have you gotten over the crap yet....girls on Colfax are asking about you.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx so much Joe and everyone for thinking about me. I am having a procedure called robotic pyeloplasty for UPT obstruction which is basically an obstruction in my fuel line coming from my left kidney. They will go in, cut it out and sew it back together. My procedure is on the 13th (Friday the 13th thanx for reminding me boo…). I will be in the hospital overnight and recovery is a few weeks. I am hoping that the procedure will correct the flank pain I get on occasion. Looking forward to it being behind me. I’ll check in as soon as I can afterwards.


Good luck with your procedure SG!  Sending hugs and healing thoughts!


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2022)

I snuggled down in the sack and must have dozed off. I was awakened by the gentle screams of five conures. Apparently, the sun came out.

Joe knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## giggy (Dec 28, 2022)

Like my dogs, hey get your ass up it's daylight outside. Let's run through the house and use the bed as a jump, over and over.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I snuggled down in the sack and must have dozed off. I was awakened by the gentle screams of five conures. Apparently, the sun came out.
> 
> Joe knows what I'm talking about.


HOLY MOLY ! I can not imagine 5 of them ! my Mia and Petey a cockatiel lose their minds when Momma gets up .


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> HOLY MOLY ! I can not imagine 5 of them ! my Mia and Petey a cockatiel lose their minds when Momma gets up .


WOW! WHAT A FLOCK !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

giggy said:


> Like my dogs, hey get your ass up it's daylight outside. Let's run through the house and use the bed as a jump, over and over.


And when they get older ,my boy would look at us and you know he wanted us to go to bed .if not he did


----------



## giggy (Dec 28, 2022)

Yes I have some of them too, don't move I'm gonna use you for a nice warm bed. 

Growing on a small scale, I always get 6 beans. As long as at least 3 pop I don't pop no more unless there are no females. I have got as little as 1 female and as many as 5, but never all 6. a cross of mendo purple x purple princess f2. Was hoping for one male to cross but it's not gonna happen. Wish I had a little more room. My sweet tarts are getting close so that will give some room. These 6 are stretching really fast too. Oh the troubles we deal with.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

I thought the first guy was Big ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2022)

Why does it feel like midnight?


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

Snowing like a banshee.  Good night.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2022)

This cold is kicking my spanky. I'm gonna call it a night. I'd say I need my beauty sleep, but I wake up uglier every morning.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 29, 2022)

Holy Smokes!!!

This whole video is fascinating, but if you skip to 6m 15s, you will see interactions with _*creative*_ AI's.

They can free-associate, respond intelligently, and tell us what they would hope for in the future.

We've come a long way from wind-up toys...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Holy Smokes!!!
> 
> This whole video is fascinating, but if you skip to 6m 15s, you will see interactions with _*creative*_ AI's.
> 
> ...



Got a feeling it's not going to work out well for us in the future. It could be our downfall.


----------



## ness (Dec 29, 2022)

puff puff pass Morning to all.


----------



## giggy (Dec 29, 2022)

I must be slipping this morn, I thought I left a post this morn. O well. 

Morning everybody, hope all are well. Got a doctor's appointment today. She's a ol navy doctor, but do is my gp doctor. Makes for some interesting talk fore sure. Chat at yall later.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2022)

roads are closed going in and out of town this morning

i just got up and i am already thinking about a nice long nap


----------



## boo (Dec 29, 2022)

Good morning, I woke up this morning and found one of my large flowers that I had on the table that was drying found its way into Ivan‘s mouth. I doubt there will be any harm done from this, but it pissed me off because I wanted to smoke it tonight. Here’s hoping all has a good day.


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2022)

Gotta figure out what to do first..... officially snowed in. Daylight is starting to creep in and I am starting to see what I am up against...  Clear skies at least....looks like Big is still in the middle of this mess.

Lots to do in the grow today but that will be put on hold until I do snow mitigation.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2022)

lets have a zoom conference call and i will let the Coffee Shoppe Girls chime in


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2022)

Do they shovel snow....look pretty worthless to me.


----------



## giggy (Dec 29, 2022)

I believe they set drinking coffee while you slave.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2022)

You folks out west keep that stuff to yourselves, mmmk? 48 degrees and no signs of snow for the next ten days or so. A little rain, but I don't plow rain.  I'm seeing grass in the yard, so what little snow was there is melting quickly. It could snow Christmas eve and be gone by New Year's eve and I'd be a happy boy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2022)

Our hi today is 71. From fking feezing to 71. Unreal.
*Anyway,,, I took my lemon and peppers out of the storage room yesterday. I was fking shocked. My lemon tree/bushes were full of blooms and pepper plants full of peppers. That fking 2x4 Led fixture that's for commercial buildings is badass. I couldn't believe it. I mean its not even for growing. All i did was take the plastic lens of the fixture. It has led strips not tubes. The damn thing is bright as hell but i never figured it would do anything more then keep them alive through the cold weather. It was only about a foot off the canopy. All my other plants were doing great too*


----------



## giggy (Dec 29, 2022)

Same weather here Hopper but we are going to get rain starting tonight to Saturday night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 29, 2022)

It is 76F right now.  Glad winter is done with.

For the resta youse pore suckas that only have  blown-down barbed wire fences betwixt youse and the North Pole... Here is some lovey animobile hugs:


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2022)

I think I've bought a few of them a drink around last call.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 29, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning, I woke up this morning and found one of my large flowers that I had on the table that was drying found its way into Ivan‘s mouth. I doubt there will be any harm done from this, but it pissed me off because I wanted to smoke it tonight. Here’s hoping all has a good day.


Ivan was looking for his share.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Gotta figure out what to do first..... officially snowed in. Daylight is starting to creep in and I am starting to see what I am up against...  Clear skies at least....looks like Big is still in the middle of this mess.
> 
> Lots to do in the grow today but that will be put on hold until I do snow mitigation.


Good luck @pute stay warm


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2022)

Bunch of out of state people have moved into the neighborhood.......NONE have 4wd.....they need to learn that they are now in Colorado....I just spent the last hour getting therm unstuck.  4 of them......I guess it is a good way to meet your neighbors.  This wasn't even a bad storm.....maybe a bit over  a foot......good thing it started out as rain for 3 hours before turning white.....probably would have gotten twice that amount.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2022)

Way it sounds, you've got even more heading your way. 

Just made a squad sized pot of cheese soup. Anybody got the munchies?


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Way it sounds, you've got even more heading your way.
> 
> Just made a squad sized pot of cheese soup. Anybody got the munchies?


I'm in for a bowl


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Way it sounds, you've got even more heading your way.
> 
> Just made a squad sized pot of cheese soup. Anybody got the munchies?


Yup, another one this weekend. That's Colorado. Especially if you live in or against the mountains.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

boo said:


> Good morning, I woke up this morning and found one of my large flowers that I had on the table that was drying found its way into Ivan‘s mouth. I doubt there will be any harm done from this, but it pissed me off because I wanted to smoke it tonight. Here’s hoping all has a good day.


you know he did ...lol


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Do they shovel snow....look pretty worthless to me.


if your all alone and by yourself not really ...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> when you look like me growing up you got to be thick skinned ..


Anyone that sensitive didn't grow up around Italians. Ball busting each other is an art form!

Bubba


----------



## giggy (Dec 30, 2022)

Morning everybody happy fry-day.  I'm ready for my three days off. It's going to rain for most of it but it will be ok. Gotta get a bag of calming treats for the dogs as the fireworks scare the crap out of some of them. Chat at yall later.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Bunch of out of state people have moved into the neighborhood.......NONE have 4wd.....they need to learn that they are now in Colorado....I just spent the last hour getting therm unstuck.  4 of them......I guess it is a good way to meet your neighbors.  This wasn't even a bad storm.....maybe a bit over  a foot......good thing it started out as rain for 3 hours before turning white.....probably would have gotten twice that amount.....
> 
> View attachment 316252


Hey... you live in civilization.  I thought all stoners had mansions in the woods or mountains or high plains...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2022)

*IMPORTANT GOOD NEWS.  SPREAD IT.   *

Weed benefit defined:  Alzheimer's, Parkinson's, Huntington's disease preventative

The finding supports previous studies that found cannabinoids to be effective against neurodegenerative disease.

“Although other studies have offered evidence that cannabinoids might be neuroprotective against the symptoms of Alzheimer’s, we believe our study is the first to demonstrate that cannabinoids affect both inflammation and amyloid beta accumulation in nerve cells,”

THC is not only responsible for the majority of marijuana’s psychological effects – including the high – it’s also an effective treatment for the symptoms of everything from HIV and chemotherapy to chronic pain, post traumatic stress disorder, and stroke.

Study: THC Removes Toxic Protein that Causes Alzheimer's From the Brain


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey... you live in civilization.  I thought all stoners had mansions in the woods or mountains or high plains...


My summer mansion is on .


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey... you live in civilization.  I thought all stoners had mansions in the woods or mountains or high plains...


Certainly mansions in the sky...............................................


----------



## ness (Dec 30, 2022)

Morning Old Fart Club.  Happy Friday.  51F mostly clear. It going to be a nice day for outside work today.


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

mornin folks...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 30, 2022)

Good morning boo. Did Ivan wake you up extra early this morning for another nice bud needing another wake and bake?


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

I found a rather large cola of one of my plants called Stella on the living room floor after he chewed it up so now, all of my flowers are kept away from his grasp. I have to take Ivan in for more detail surgery this morning so I had to get up I had an obscene hour. I have never had to dedicate this much time for an animal and I had 13 German shepherds. I am fortunate I’m retired and I can do these things. Now all I have to do is rob a bank to pay for all the indebtedness I have for him .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I found a rather large cola of one of my plants called Stella on the living room floor after he chewed it up so now, all of my flowers are kept away from his grasp. I have to take Ivan in for more detail surgery this morning so I had to get up I had an obscene hour. I have never had to dedicate this much time for an animal and I had 13 German shepherds. I am fortunate I’m retired and I can do these things. Now all I have to do is rob a bank to pay for all the indebtedness I have for him .


I have to watch my cat Cleo who is fond of raw cannabis. I usually have my plants all tented up but now have a few clones growing under a plant light in the spare room she hasn’t discovered yet. I have homes for some of them but some will end up vegging out as much as possible under this portable LED.


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2022)

Morning...I can't see yet.....where is the bathroom.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning...I can't see yet.....where is the bathroom.


No no no that’s the closet !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey... you live in civilization.  I thought all stoners had mansions in the woods or mountains or high plains...


Wow Unc ,I needs to try your weed...!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Morning...I can't see yet.....where is the bathroom.


follow your pointer...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning boo. Did Ivan wake you up extra early this morning for another nice bud needing another wake and bake?


he learns quick !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> *IMPORTANT GOOD NEWS.  SPREAD IT.   *
> 
> Weed benefit defined:  Alzheimer's, Parkinson's, Huntington's disease preventative
> 
> ...


Im safe....


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2022)

It's 70F. 74F. Still a chill in the air, but it'll warm up when the sun comes up.

Typed at 7:00AM  Finally remembered to post at 9:20.


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2022)

Ok, found the bathroom...,. everything came out alright after all.

Damn, it is cold outside.....9 fargin degrees!!!  Roads here still haven't been plowed.  If you don't have a 4wd you can't get out of the neighborhood.

Another major storm starting late this weekend.  Not really complaining.....we need the water next summer. We have to supply Cali, Ariz and Nevada golf courses. 

Out for breakfast with neighbors this morning...


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 30, 2022)

If I had a cat that ate my weed, I'd do a Cheech and smoke the cat.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 30, 2022)

I had bid on the electric on this job but they wound up using a contractor who did electric and concrete.
I only wish I knew Big then because together we would have gotten that job. We would have made big $ and enough of it to still be farting thru silk sheets ....
Interesting story


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I had bid on the electric on this job but they wound up using a contractor who did electric and concrete.
> I only wish I knew Big then because together we would have gotten that job. We would have made big $ and enough of it to still be farting thru silk sheets ....
> Interesting story






if i was there Amigo we would do it!

time to buy me a sailboat


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 30, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> If I had a cat that ate my weed, I'd do a Cheech and smoke the cat.


i don’t doubt that Walt


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I had bid on the electric on this job but they wound up using a contractor who did electric and concrete.
> I only wish I knew Big then because together we would have gotten that job. We would have made big $ and enough of it to still be farting thru silk sheets ....
> Interesting story



Although I did not get the job it gave me the impetus to start writing a book 
about the experience of the job. Almost done and its name is 
"The Electricians of the Desert"


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> if i was there Amigo we would do it!
> 
> time to buy me a sailboat


There isn't any water where you live.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2022)

pute said:


> There isn't any water where you live.





i am moving to Anacortes Island


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2022)

Where, may I ask is that.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2022)

Selling my 1970's Blue Water Yachts - Fiberglass Ingrid 38 Ketch.

In great overall and super functional condition but needs some attention & love to be a showboat.

Teak & Holly interior.

like new diesel engine.

two CQR anchors

Diesel stove/oven has some issues, needs fixing or to be replaced.

Super comfy in heavy weather with its full keel. Extremely robust build. Original designed as heavy weather rescue boats. The fiberglass hull & decks are hand-laid and 1/2" - 1" thick....

Ready to outfit for an around the world adventure or cruise the northwest in comfort. Never been used as but would be a great live-aboard. Sleeps 5-7, but have had ten + people out comfortably.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Where, may I ask is that.


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2022)

Ok, I see blue...and it isn't water.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok, I see blue...and it isn't water.




huh?


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2022)

If I ever move I want to see red...think about it.


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2022)

Doesn't it get awful cold to live in a sail boat.....what is the temperature there now?


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

just got back from my weekly visit to the animal hospital, Ivan's tail is healing like a rock star, no bone showing as the flesh has grown back over it...the staff is amazed on how well he's doing...he's got quite the aggression issues with other dogs...he needs socialization is the worst way...he acts like he want to kill every animal but Dutch...weather permitting we're gonna head out to a state park and let him get to know other dogs...at 70 pounds it's time I reel his ornery asss in...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Doesn't it get awful cold to live in a sail boat.....what is the temperature there now?





all the boats that ive been looking at are mostly in the PNW ,Oregon on up

everyone has a heater and usually a dehumidifier 


like this nice Westsail…..ive been looking at Westsails for 12 years…solid and seaworthy as they come


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2022)

Had a shirt tail cousin that was in the Air Farce. He met his bride that was also in the AF. They did their time and retired, bought a mahogany  double masted schooner, did a complete overhaul on it, put it in the water at Bay City, MI, and sailed her to the bahamas.  They lived on board and took on tourists to go island hopping when they wanted some pissaway money. They spent 5 years down there. Dave got bored with the weather. Said a hot day was 78, and a cold day was 72. Damned fool missed winter!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2022)

boo said:


> just got back from my weekly visit to the animal hospital, Ivan's tail is healing like a rock star, no bone showing as the flesh has grown back over it...the staff is amazed on how well he's doing...he's got quite the aggression issues with other dogs...he needs socialization is the worst way...he acts like he want to kill every animal but Dutch...weather permitting we're gonna head out to a state park and let him get to know other dogs...at 70 pounds it's time I reel his ornery asss in...


Boo make sure you give us updates on the animal thread too. All animal lovers will see it.


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2022)

Back from farting around with the neighbors.   Breakfast was a mess.....don't go there and don't ask where. 

Time for a dry trim on some Snowcaine.


----------



## giggy (Dec 30, 2022)

Evening everybody, the rain is here. Gonna be a wet weekend, at least it is fairly warm.


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2022)

Quit trimming for the day....will finish tomorrow....time for the first buzz of the day.....in about 15 minutes I will no longer be responsible for anything I say or do......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Quit trimming for the day....will finish tomorrow....time for the first buzz of the day.....in about 15 minutes I will no longer be responsible for anything I say or do......


enjoy the well deserved buzz. How was trimming with that hand? Hope you’re taking care of it…


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Quit trimming for the day....will finish tomorrow....time for the first buzz of the day.....in about 15 minutes I will no longer be responsible for anything I say or do......


You’re a better man than I pute for trimming with only one hand. I’ve got two very capable hands and I will not trim a pot plant.


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2022)

My hand is 100%.  Still stiff first thing in the morning but after a few minutes of working out the kinks it is fine.  

By the way the Snowcaine is goooood s-hit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2022)

i loath trimming


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

Do you honestly think I would give you something that wasn’t… we’ve known each other for too long


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2022)

I take a big rip...hold till there is no smoke (don't cough) and just stare at the wall for the next minute.


----------



## pute (Dec 30, 2022)

Then it is time for another rip. Ha ha


----------



## boo (Dec 30, 2022)

I rolled a joint at 6 PM of the gorilla breath and then proceeded to get into my recliner with my ice pack on my back and my heating pad on my belly… I’ve not moved since. You really need to try some of this gorilla breath, I’m quite fond of it, and think you would be too.


----------



## giggy (Dec 30, 2022)

We are fixing to have our first one of the day, and I'm ready too. Not sure what it is, had to get the grandson grab some up for us. It may be mid Jan before my stuff is done. Still full of white pistels and fox tailing.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 30, 2022)

pute said:


> There isn't any water where you live.


Big ,like my self has learned to over look stuff and thats just one of them


----------



## Flower (Dec 31, 2022)

boo said:


> I rolled a joint at 6 PM of the gorilla breath and then proceeded to get into my recliner with my ice pack on my back and my heating pad on my belly… I’ve not moved since. You really need to try some of this gorilla breath, I’m quite fond of it, and think you would be too.


I smoked some yesterday evening. I was sleeping hard by 7:30pm. 
Woke up at 4:00am. 
Shizit knocked me out. 
I rarely sleep more than 6 hours.


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2022)

Morning smoking on some Gelato enjoy the morning coffee as well.  Getting ready to call the New Year in.


----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2022)

morning folks, still trying to open my eyes.


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Big ,like my self has learned to over look stuff and thats just one of them


That is funny....but now Big is confused



giggy said:


> We are fixing to have our first one of the day, and I'm ready too. Not sure what it is, had to get the grandson grab some up for us. It may be mid Jan before my stuff is done. Still full of white pistels and fox tailing.


Pretty late in the day....catch up Giggy.



Flower said:


> I smoked some yesterday evening. I was sleeping hard by 7:30pm.
> Woke up at 4:00am.
> Shizit knocked me out.
> I rarely sleep more than 6 hours.


Wouldn't it be nice to get 8hrs of uninterrupted sleep.



ness said:


> Morning smoking on some Gelato enjoy the morning coffee as well.  Getting ready to call the New Year in.


Morning Ness, thank you I will enjoy my coffee.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2022)

Boo if I was close I'd be over to try that gorilla breath.


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2022)

Busy morning..... retirement is so relaxing.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Busy morning..... retirement is so relaxing.....





why dont you go fishing?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2022)

I'll send him a fishing partner.


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> why dont you go fishing?


I am trying to come up with a smart azz answer....give me a minute.


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'll send him a fishing partner.
> 
> View attachment 316366


She is fishing for trouser trout. Saw her on Colfax last night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2022)

Well help her out ya old goat.


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well help her out ya old goat.


Can you loan me a mallard


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 31, 2022)

would a turd do?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2022)

She will give you some Viagra.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 31, 2022)

I can see the Old Farts are in rare form this morning!

Gee, guess who passed out last night with their computer on?


----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2022)

a keif joint nailed me to the bed last night, woke up at 4am with my head jacked up ion a pillow and tv on...


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2022)

To all and have a good night.


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2022)

*Scissor time*


----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2022)

time for an ice pack, heating pad, and a joint...I feel like I've been hit by a truck...


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2022)

boo said:


> time for an ice pack, heating pad, and a joint...I feel like I've been hit by a truck...


Electric or gas?


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2022)

First buzz of the day just hit me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 31, 2022)

pute said:


> First buzz of the day just hit me.
> 
> View attachment 316389


I’m joining you but not my first today. Yours will be better I’m sure for waiting so long


----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2022)

Evening folks, getting a buzz ourselves. Been buzzed the better part of the day, me thinks we may be burn outs.


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2022)

Congrats giggy.  I am trying to save myself till the  end of the football game.


----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Electric or gas?


dunno but it felt like a big one...Ivan had other plans for my "nap"...if a gun goes off he feels compelled to let me know...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 31, 2022)

giggy said:


> Evening folks, getting a buzz ourselves. Been buzzed the better part of the day, me thinks we may be burn outs.


Congratulations Giggy on your BOTM beautiful Christmas bud. I must have missed seeing the post


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

giggy said:


> Evening folks, getting a buzz ourselves. Been buzzed the better part of the day, me thinks we may be burn outs.


me knows...


----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2022)

Thank you for the congrats, they were all nice and the bud of the year is going to be hard to decide.


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2022)

Available for bribes was and ballot box stuffing.


----------



## boo (Dec 31, 2022)

2 dogs, 2 completely different attitudes toward fireworks...Dutch at 10 years old can't stand them, looks for his daddy to hang next to...Ivan goes batshiit crazy wanting to kill whatever is making that noise...it's gettin loud out there...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 31, 2022)

My BB hates fireworks and thunderstorms. Raining here tonight so not as many in the hood tonight but my next door neighbor will probably set them off at midnight I’m pretty sure rain or shine if he can. Will find out then what maryjane thinks of fireworks (when I wake up to them ) Having trouble staying awake to route for my Georgia Bulldogs tonight. Antihistamine buzz lost me some sleep time last night. Hope it doesn’t happen again. Y’all get a kiss tonight for New Years if your awake


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 31, 2022)

A kiss and a hug right back atcha, Subbie. Hug your Old Man and pups for me, too.


----------



## giggy (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new year, ours was over a hour ago, but the time was spent with the wife. Yall have a good night.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 1, 2023)

@boo -- "time for an ice pack, heating pad, and a joint...I feel like I've been hit by a truck..." 

Well, at least you din' have this guy's really, _really,_ _really,_ *really* bad day:

https://thechive.com/wp-content/upl...2_31_22-1-6.mp4?attachment_cache_bust=4290711


----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2023)

Morning Old Farts Club Day one of the new year.  Wishing everone a peaceful day Enjoy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

giggy said:


> Happy new year, ours was over a hour ago, but the time was spent with the wife. Yall have a good night.


Hope you got a little smooch smooch kiss from the wifey


----------



## giggy (Jan 1, 2023)

Morning everybody, I'm trying to wake up. Subgirl all time spent with the wife is golden.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

Unca Walt said:


> @boo -- "time for an ice pack, heating pad, and a joint...I feel like I've been hit by a truck..."
> 
> Well, at least you din' have this guy's really, _really,_ _really,_ *really* bad day:
> 
> https://thechive.com/wp-content/upl...2_31_22-1-6.mp4?attachment_cache_bust=4290711


Morning Unc , It looked bad but that wasnt my fault All i did was drive the forklift...


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hope you got a little smooch smooch kiss from the wifey


oh Subbie....you vixen


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2023)

Morning. My ass was asleep by 10pm.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning. My ass was asleep by 10pm.


I would have been that early,but i was busy sleeping on the lazy boy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

I woke up at the stroke of midnight when my Georgia Bulldogs pulled it off. Fireworks in the background Wow!

Georgia won 42-41 after an unbelievable finish that saw the Dawgs go ahead on a touchdown with about a minute to go, and then Ohio State miss what would have been the winning field goal as time ran down.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2023)

I never have understood how College football works. All the different divisions.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> I never have understood how College football works. All the different divisions.


I felt the same way about math in high school...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> I never have understood how College football works. All the different divisions.


Them Dawgs got all that figured out…. I’ve been a dawg fan for years since back in the Hershel Walker daze…. College football has always been more exciting to me, plus you get a little glimpse of the marching band at halftime instead of manscape commercials.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2023)

Good morning


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2023)

Morning.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2023)

I would love to go fishing

but instead i have to listen to this ** about these murders…….every tv and radio station is talking about it

that is a clear sign of a distraction , a “look over here!” moment

dont think about all our money going overseas , dont think about being invaded by millions of illegals pouring across our open borders , dont think about a certain laptop , dont think about crooked elections , and on and on and on

nooooooooo , think about some white girls getting killed

in the meantime , i think there are around a dozen native american girls that go missing every week!

so yeah , i would love to go fishing and try out my new Tenkara gear


----------



## giggy (Jan 1, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> oh Subbie....you vixen


i was thinking the same thing but kept it clean.


----------



## giggy (Jan 1, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I woke up at the stroke of midnight when my Georgia Bulldogs pulled it off. Fireworks in the background Wow!
> 
> Georgia won 42-41 after an unbelievable finish that saw the Dawgs go ahead on a touchdown with about a minute to go, and then Ohio State miss what would have been the winning field goal as time ran down.


my wife and her family are die hard bama fans.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Them Dawgs got all that figured out…. I’ve been a dawg fan for years since back in the Hershel Walker daze…. College football has always been more exciting to me, plus you get a little glimpse of the marching band at halftime instead of manscape commercials.


My nephew Stefan went to Notre Dame, and I was lucky to see 4 games and the Bengal Bouts for boxing.
 I lost interest in football after I threw that winning touchdown ,that won the game, that got us into the states, then into the nationals to win. I think that was the way it played out but not so sure if it happened or I was just stoned. Stefan was a 2x heavyweight champ there. It was funny because after 4 years there He stayed one more year to help run the boxing program.
The year he ran it ,the posters advertising it were pics from last years bouts. It was a picture of the ring looking into the crowd and you can see my SIL,Brother and me in the stand. My poor SIL's look on her face every time Stef got hit ! I remember going to visit him ,staying at his dorm,waking up and going out into the halls and every room had a dry erase board. I said funny shit on every other board signing his name. I also remember one time going back to a house they rented and going to KFC and buying $110 worth of chicken. I think Boo's weed makes me talk . and its not like I didnt know how to talk b4 ! Happy New Years Kids!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2023)

boomer Sooner fan here

it is always about Texas vs Oklahoma……the Switzer Years were EPIC


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Boo if I was close I'd be over to try that gorilla breath.


Its really nice ,but you need to have snacks available   just in case...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2023)

smoking some Black Thai this fine day


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

Boos weed will make you do that…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 1, 2023)

watching my favorite cartoons


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 1, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My BB hates fireworks and thunderstorms. Raining here tonight so not as many in the hood tonight but my next door neighbor will probably set them off at midnight I’m pretty sure rain or shine if he can. Will find out then what maryjane thinks of fireworks (when I wake up to them ) Having trouble staying awake to route for my Georgia Bulldogs tonight. Antihistamine buzz lost me some sleep time last night. Hope it doesn’t happen again. Y’all get a kiss tonight for New Years if your awake
> View attachment 316403
> View attachment 316404


Sorry I missed out on the orgy, but wishing everyone a delightful new near, with hugz all around!


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> watching my favorite cartoons



Me thinks Big is warm for the form of Wonder Woman me thinks.
Be strong Big ! and don't  succumb to the wiles of a pretty woman!
And if you do ,dont get caught ! it hurts when you get caught ( contusions ,black& blues ,dirty looks ,ect)


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2023)

Sounds like I missed a great football game....I fell asleep.  Guess I missed  the honor of bringing in the new year as well....been there done that many times.  Don't think I missed much. 

Watching the news... nothing has changed.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> Me thinks Big is warm for the form of Wonder Woman me thinks.
> Be strong Big ! and don't  succumb to the wiles of a pretty woman!
> And if you do ,dont get caught ! it hurts when you get caught ( contusions ,black& blues ,dirty looks ,ect)


Much less the beating you would get from a scorned Wonder Woman ..


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 1, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 316427


Are Those Clams


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Are Those Clams


That was great !


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 316427


Also
"Be Sweet as a Bee In 23 " : joeb631a


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 1, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> That was great !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 316432


May you be overflowed with niceness so that some spills out for others to enjoy


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 316432


Outstanding!


SubmarineGirl said:


> May you be overflowed with niceness so that some spills out for others to enjoy


Subbie ,I was moved by that ..and now heading to the kitchen for a pre lunch sandwich.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

Hey your pre lunch sandwich sounds good. I’m going in the kitchen to see what’s up besides black eyed peas too


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 1, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> Subbie ,I was moved by that ..and now heading to the kitchen for a pre lunch sandwich.


Put it back Joe
I know you just ate 20 mins ago


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey your pre lunch sandwich sounds good. I’m going in the kitchen to see what’s up besides black eyed peas too


Trade you two samiches for a piece of Baklava and throw in a can of pork and beans


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 1, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> Me thinks Big is warm for the form of Wonder Woman me thinks.
> Be strong Big ! and don't  succumb to the wiles of a pretty woman!
> And if you do ,dont get caught ! it hurts when you get caught ( contusions ,black& blues ,dirty looks ,ect)


Big's got too much plumbing for Linda. She swings the other way. 


pute said:


> Sounds like I missed a great football game....I fell asleep.  Guess I missed  the honor of bringing in the new year as well....been there done that many times.  Don't think I missed much.
> 
> Watching the news... nothing has changed.


I stayed up 'til 0300. Kissed my girls at midnight and set off some firecrackers to scare away the evil spirits.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> Trade you two samiches for a piece of Baklava and throw in a can of pork and beans


Well ok cause I like pork n beans


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 1, 2023)

Hope we all ate our Herring for New Years Good Luck


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Hope we all ate our Herring for New Years Good Luck


ham sandwich  and so far so good


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Hope we all ate our Herring for New Years Good Luck


Nope guess I’m gonna have to chance it with the black eyed peas this year


----------



## ness (Jan 1, 2023)

I slept through the New Year.  Can a bean just might do it tonight cause I'm still out of water we have a broken pipe somewhere TJ trying to track it down.  He's fix one spot already.  That freeze was something else. Sick of dealing with it.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 1, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> Morning Unc , It looked bad but that wasnt my fault All i did was drive the forklift...


If you think about it... the sinner was NOT the fork lift driver.  He just _touched_ the edge of one naked strut.  Watch it again from an arsshole-ity POV for storage design.

WHO was the Manufacturing Engineer (put quotes around "Engineer") who laid out that fargin minefield in that utter idiot fashion???

WHY were the base of the storage holders not solid walls of steel, but just a single, --thin-- piece of angle iron?  W.T.F. was the M.E. (not) thinking??

He sure save a shitload of money by using second-hand Erector set parts for storage of a million dollars worth of finished product.

This happened to be one of the idiot things I found in my old job of being the opposite of a salesman <-- I went to companies that wanted to do business with mine to determine if the potential source was:

1. The guy's brother-in-laws garage
2. A hotbed of labor issues
3. An unreliable source due to manufacturing shortcuts/ignorance
4. A potential disaster waiting to happen****

****Yeah, I caught/discovered several companies with that exposure.  Some had problems that could be fixed, but some companies (even big ones) were exactly like what that video showed.

I was not a nitpicking PITA, and was offered jobs at several of the companies for what I did.  Cummins was one.  They were so pleased I caught two major exposures that could have crippled them permanently (and were easily fixed!) that they contacted my superiors trying to get me to come to work for them.

That "storage" daisy-chain minefield with a hair trigger would have been caught by your ole Unca in the Olden Days... And I'd have saved that company a million dollar-plus right up front.  <-- Imagine the shipping bottleneck beyond the friggin' mess.  A year's output destroyed to save $200 worth of sheet bracing...


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2023)

Going out to dinner....sure as heII didn't go anywhere Last night


----------



## giggy (Jan 1, 2023)

Black eyed peas, collard greens, Mac and cheese corn bread with fried hog jaw.


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2023)

giggy said:


> Black eyed peas, collard greens, Mac and cheese corn bread with fried hog jaw.








^^^^The cornerstone to every nutritious dinner.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 1, 2023)

He forgot the pickled pig's feet for desert.


----------



## giggy (Jan 2, 2023)

morning everybody


----------



## ness (Jan 2, 2023)

Morning giggy and all.  54F and Foggy.


----------



## boo (Jan 2, 2023)

mornin folks...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2023)

Good morning all you good people. Looks like it’s gonna be a nice sunny day here. I hope y’all’s day has some form of sunshine too


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2023)

good morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2023)

We got rain coming is my understanding.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2023)

snow and ice here Amigo

 But i know the sun is up there somewhere!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> We got rain coming is my understanding.


Liquid sunshine for you then


----------



## ness (Jan 2, 2023)

It's very Foggy out you can even through it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2023)

coffee , English muffin with homemade jalapeño plum jelly


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2023)

Morning...more snow here.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2023)

Sweet and spicy like you big


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2023)

sometimes i do like some Kahlúa or Irish Cream in my coffee


i do like my women just like i like my coffee


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 2, 2023)

I placed a large bag of Styrofoam on the printer to discourage Sweet Melissa from hanging out there, after she puked all over my keyboard, cell phone, and paperwork on my computer desk.  She is a stubborn little shit and is now in my face pushing the issue.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2023)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I placed a large bag of Styrofoam on the printer to discourage Sweet Melissa from hanging out there, after she puked all over my keyboard, cell phone, and paperwork on my computer desk.  She is a stubborn little shit and is now in my face pushing the issue.  View attachment 316470
> View attachment 316471






that is because Melissa is the Boss


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I placed a large bag of Styrofoam on the printer to discourage Sweet Melissa from hanging out there, after she puked all over my keyboard, cell phone, and paperwork on my computer desk.  She is a stubborn little shit and is now in my face pushing the issue.  View attachment 316470
> View attachment 316471


Definitely female


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2023)

Morning gang. 37 here and a repeat of yesterday; dull and dreary. Subbie, enjoy that sunshine. I'll get some along about May.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 2, 2023)

My bride is a corker... A guy just called up and asked for me.

She replied, "He's out walking his pet rat."


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sweet and spicy like you big


Oh Subie


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 2, 2023)

Great basket skill...

https://thechive.com/wp-content/upl...dump_456_14.mp4?attachment_cache_bust=4290821


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

Unca Walt said:


> Great basket skill...
> 
> https://thechive.com/wp-content/upl...dump_456_14.mp4?attachment_cache_bust=4290821


Hmmm Chicken in a basket reminds me its time for lunch ,thx Unc


----------



## Flower (Jan 2, 2023)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I placed a large bag of Styrofoam on the printer to discourage Sweet Melissa from hanging out there, after she puked all over my keyboard, cell phone, and paperwork on my computer desk.  She is a stubborn little shit and is now in my face pushing the issue.  View attachment 316470
> View attachment 316471







We have a trouble maker that looks similar to yours. 
He likes to wake the wife up by sitting on her head in the mornings. 
Here, he can be seen snuggled up in bed with Rex, only because he was there first and refused to get out of Rex’s bed.


----------



## kevinn (Jan 2, 2023)

If that was my cat bothering my dog, the cat would be in her mouth !!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2023)

My dogs have great respect for my cats. They know the cats are in charge. My Cleo says ”cats rule and dogs drool”


----------



## boo (Jan 2, 2023)

Ivan has yet to discover what a cat is but I have no doubt what would happen...he's got little regard for other creatures at this point in his life...he will learn as aggressive dogs aren't what I desire...at least not with other animals...


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2023)

Damn it is fricken cold today.  Had to go to the grow store for ProMix and Perlite.  Then to the post office to mail a package to the poster above.  Damn post office was closed......what holiday is it today.....? 

Back home now and just got warmed back up.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

boo said:


> Ivan has yet to discover what a cat is but I have no doubt what would happen...he's got little regard for other creatures at this point in his life...he will learn as aggressive dogs aren't what I desire...at least not with other animals...


There is a lot of work that goes into a dog but like kids when you take the time and effort the rewards are great . But is not easy..


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

There was a man who worked for the Post Office whose job was to process all the mail with illegible addresses…​One day, a letter came addressed in shaky handwriting to God with no actual address. He thought he should open it to see what it was about. The letter read:

“Dear God,

I am an 83-year-old widow, living on a very small pension. Yesterday someone stole my purse. It had $100 in it, which was all the money I had until my next pension payment. Next Sunday is Christmas, and I had invited two of my friends over for dinner. Without that money, I have nothing to buy food with, have no family to turn to, and you are my only hope. Can you please help me?

Sincerely, Edna”

The postal worker was touched. He showed the letter to all the other workers. Each one dug into his or her wallet and came up with a few dollars. By the time he made the rounds, he had collected $96, which they put into an envelope and sent to the woman.

The rest of the day, all the workers felt a warm glow thinking of Edna and the dinner she would be able to share with her friends. Christmas came and went. A few days later, another letter came from the same old lady to God.

All the workers gathered around while the letter was opened. It read:

“Dear God,

How can I ever thank you enough for what you did for me? Because of your gift of love, I was able to fix a glorious dinner for my friends. We had a very nice day and I told my friends about your wonderful gift. By the way, there was $4 missing. I think it might have been those bastards at the post office.

Sincerely, Edna”


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

pute said:


> Damn it is fricken cold today.  Had to go to the grow store for ProMix and Perlite.  Then to the post office to mail a package to the poster above.  Damn post office was closed......what holiday is it today.....?
> 
> Back home now and just got warmed back up.














There was a man who worked for the Post Office whose job was to process all the mail with illegible addresses…​One day, a letter came addressed in shaky handwriting to God with no actual address. He thought he should open it to see what it was about. The letter read:

“Dear God,

I am an 83-year-old widow, living on a very small pension. Yesterday someone stole my purse. It had $100 in it, which was all the money I had until my next pension payment. Next Sunday is Christmas, and I had invited two of my friends over for dinner. Without that money, I have nothing to buy food with, have no family to turn to, and you are my only hope. Can you please help me?

Sincerely, Edna”

The postal worker was touched. He showed the letter to all the other workers. Each one dug into his or her wallet and came up with a few dollars. By the time he made the rounds, he had collected $96, which they put into an envelope and sent to the woman.

The rest of the day, all the workers felt a warm glow thinking of Edna and the dinner she would be able to share with her friends. Christmas came and went. A few days later, another letter came from the same old lady to God.

All the workers gathered around while the letter was opened. It read:

“Dear God,

How can I ever thank you enough for what you did for me? Because of your gift of love, I was able to fix a glorious dinner for my friends. We had a very nice day and I told my friends about your wonderful gift. By the way, there was $4 missing. I think it might have been those bastards at the post office.

Sincerely, Edna”


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2023)

Old Hen went shopping with the Pullet and came back from Kraut town with Delmonico's. I know what I'm eating tonight.


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2023)

Time for a hot Jacuzzi and a bowl.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 2, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning GW late to meet and greet today but still made it
> have a great day
> View attachment 316504


Good afternoon SG!


----------



## boo (Jan 2, 2023)

just got back from meeting with my new tenant, got the check and we're good to go...looking forward to seeing a balance in my checking account that's greater than what is currently in there...not getting paid for rent for 3 months is felt and missed sorely...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2023)

Steaks are done and one is resting quietly in my belly. Olive oil, onion salt, sear on each side at high heat for a minute, then gun the heat down and fry for five minutes on each side. Man, they turned out great. My favorite cut of steak.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> Steaks are done and one is resting quietly in my belly. Olive oil, onion salt, sear on each side at high heat for a minute, then gun the heat down and fry for five minutes on each side. Man, they turned out great. My favorite cut of steak.


What happened to the KIELBASA


----------



## boo (Jan 2, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> What happened to the KIELBASA


that's tube steak for the uninformed...


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

boo said:


> that's tube steak for the uninformed...


So you are the authority on Tube Steak
Did not know that, guess I was uninformed


----------



## boo (Jan 2, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> So you are the authority on Tube Steak
> Did not know that, guess I was uninformed


I'm told catcher was the least informed...guess that's a fact...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2023)

Had some blutwurst from there once. You gotta be drinking beer 'cause it's so salty.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)

boo said:


> I'm told catcher was the least informed...guess that's a fact...


I always played 1st base was much safer position


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2023)

A belly full of steak, a hot shower, a clean bed to climb into, and a sweet wife to cuddle with. Life is good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2023)

Hope that young man is okay. They just suspended the football game waiting to see if he is okay. Never seen CPR being given and an ambulance take the player away. He stood up after the hit and then just dropped like a rock.
I hope he didn't die. It didn't look good at all.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Hope that young man is okay. They just suspended the football game waiting to see if he is okay. Never seen CPR being given and an ambulance take the player away. He stood up after the hit and then just dropped like a rock.
> I hope he didn't die. It didn't look good at all.


I know scary.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2023)

He is in Critical condition. This is not good.
Game will not be played tonight.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2023)

He’s just a baby only 24…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2023)

They say he can't breathe on his own. That's not good at all. I gotta feeling his neck is broke.
Very sad. A few guys have had there necks broken before but they never stopped breathing like this young mad did. Watching him get up and then fall like a rock was shocking.


----------



## Africanna (Jan 3, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> i do like my women just like i like my coffee


Dark and strong?


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 3, 2023)

Africanna said:


> Dark and strong?


probably more like friendly,available ,willing , and warm would be my guess


----------



## ness (Jan 3, 2023)

Morning OFC.  62F and Cloudy.  It's a good day to play outside in the yard.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 3, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Hope that young man is okay. They just suspended the football game waiting to see if he is okay. Never seen CPR being given and an ambulance take the player away. He stood up after the hit and then just dropped like a rock.
> I hope he didn't die. It didn't look good at all.


Latest news is he had a cardiac arrest.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2023)

They said he got hit so hard in the chest he went into AFIB and passed out. If its not dealt with quickly enough you can die. I've had AFIB so bad i almost passed out. The difference is i knew what to do and they didn't because they didn't realize at the time what had happened. Now he is in Critical condition.
At first they thought he had a heart attack. Now they are saying he got hit so hard in the chest in the exact spot at the exact time his heart was starting the rhythm that it caused AFIB. Afib can cause all kinds of damage to your heart and other organs because the chambers in your heart is not in the right rhythm to circulate blood throughout your body. Which in turn cause damage to those organs not getting blood. That's why he dropped like a rock. No blood to his brain.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2023)

Africanna said:


> Dark and strong?




nope

full of alcohol


----------



## ness (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## ness (Jan 4, 2023)

Morning SubG


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

Unca Walt said:


> Latest news is he had a cardiac arrest.
> 
> View attachment 316541


This really is a great post with spot on rebuttals


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 4, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> They said he got hit so hard in the chest he went into AFIB and passed out. If its not dealt with quickly enough you can die. I've had AFIB so bad i almost passed out. The difference is i knew what to do and they didn't because they didn't realize at the time what had happened. Now he is in Critical condition.
> At first they thought he had a heart attack. Now they are saying he got hit so hard in the chest in the exact spot at the exact time his heart was starting the rhythm that it caused AFIB. Afib can cause all kinds of damage to your heart and other organs because the chambers in your heart is not in the right rhythm to circulate blood throughout your body. Which in turn cause damage to those organs not getting blood. That's why he dropped like a rock. No blood to his brain.


So we can expect Atrial Fibrillation deaths from the tightness of seatbelts across the chest, heavy necklaces, etc. from now on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)

Yeah go figure. Couldn't be the Jab.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## boo (Jan 4, 2023)

morning folks...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 4, 2023)

Morning boo


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

I can not find clints theme sound

OK 1st track   Its the best


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

Good Day


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)

Double post Whoops


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah go figure. Couldn't be the Jab.


I blame it on the ritz....


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> I blame it on the ritz....


I blame The Crackers


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

RosterMan said:


>


Not stirring any pots just a cup of coffee for coffee time
Want that to be perfectly clear


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2023)

I bet we start seeing more heart related issues....... IT'S THE JAB.  BE THE FIRT ONE ON YOUR BLOCK TO GET THE NEXT BOOSTER!!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)

we be smoking some pot here , we may make a pot of beans , the pot luck senior dinner has been canceled , this cold weather has created new pot holes , Swede has a favorite pot holder , and i have sit on the pot once this morning

have i left out any pots?


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> we be smoking some pot here , we may make a pot of beans , the pot luck senior dinner has been canceled , this cold weather has created new pot holes , Swede has a favorite pot holder , and i have sit on the pot once this morning
> 
> have i left out any pots?


Did anyone empty the Chamber Pot Yet?


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> we be smoking some pot here , we may make a pot of beans , the pot luck senior dinner has been canceled , this cold weather has created new pot holes , Swede has a favorite pot holder , and i have sit on the pot once this morning
> 
> have i left out any pots?


Pothead


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> Did anyone empty the Chamber Pot Yet?





yep

the Chambers Brothers did


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

pute said:


> Pothead


How does he smoke all that weed himself? LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> How does he smoke all that weed himself? LOL





one joint at a time


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> yep
> 
> the Chambers Brothers did


Nice you have their service already
I get a 10% discount for all new referrals


----------



## boo (Jan 4, 2023)

I blame them damn Yankees


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)

Me too.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

Bastards


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

pute said:


> I bet we start seeing more heart related issues....... IT'S THE JAB.  BE THE FIRT ONE ON YOUR BLOCK TO GET THE NEXT BOOSTER!!!!


That and a whole lot of other stuff .getting pregnant ,leg clots ,bad


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> That and a whole lot of other stuff .getting pregnant ,leg clots ,bad


What have you heard about leg clots


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

I have been hearing not proven, they are saying (some) that The China Flu was designed to cause problems within certain DNA's in humans
They are saying the clotting is from the illness and not the Jabs  Yeah right?


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> What have you heard about leg clots


my buddys DIL after 2 kids had a third and a girl too had a lot of troubles with the pregnancy with leg clots his other son and his wife have a problem gettin pregnant .I know that problem is not new but who knows what the future brings


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)

Most all the bad shit we have has come out of China. Go fking figure.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Most all the bad shit we have has come out of China. Go fking figure.


I really wonder if their long term plans are to make us weaker and weaker than kill us off slowly with trace poisons that will cause death over a long period of time . China has been famous throughout history for waiting to kill their true enemy.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> I really wonder if their long term plans are to make us weaker and weaker than kill us off slowly with trace poisons that will cause death over a long period of time . China has been famous throughout history for waiting to kill their true enemy.


yep one egg roll at a time ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)

RosterMan said:


> I really wonder if their long term plans are to make us weaker and weaker than kill us off slowly with trace poisons that will cause death over a long period of time . China has been famous throughout history for waiting to kill their true enemy.





well it is working cause i am slowly dying 

it is really working good on Unca , he is practically bed ridden now


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 4, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> well it is working cause i am slowly dying
> 
> it is really working good on Unca , he is practically bed ridden now


I'll bet Walter does more before lunch than the rest of us do all day!

Good morning, Old Farts. I finally figured out why the Old Hen married me. She's a few fries shy of a happy meal. I finally nodded out around 0130 this morning. Woke up at 0200 and stayed wide awake 'til around 0700. Fell back asleep until she wakes me up around 0930. She lets me know that she's going up to my daughter's salon to get her nails done. She's whispering this fact to me. We're the only ones in the house, so I figure she's whispering so as not to wake me up. 

Yep, she's nuts.


----------



## giggy (Jan 4, 2023)

Hey folks, I took sick Monday and still feel like shit.

I hate spell correct


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll bet Walter does more before lunch than the rest of us do all day!
> 
> Good morning, Old Farts. I finally figured out why the Old Hen married me. She's a few fries shy of a happy meal. I finally nodded out around 0130 this morning. Woke up at 0200 and stayed wide awake 'til around 0700. Fell back asleep until she wakes me up around 0930. She lets me know that she's going up to my daughter's salon to get her nails done. She's whispering this fact to me. We're the only ones in the house, so I figure she's whispering so as not to wake me up.
> 
> Yep, she's nuts.


Thats because he goes back to bed at 12pm  I have heard maybe 1pm?


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll bet Walter does more before lunch than the rest of us do all day!
> 
> Good morning, Old Farts. I finally figured out why the Old Hen married me. She's a few fries shy of a happy meal. I finally nodded out around 0130 this morning. Woke up at 0200 and stayed wide awake 'til around 0700. Fell back asleep until she wakes me up around 0930. She lets me know that she's going up to my daughter's salon to get her nails done. She's whispering this fact to me. We're the only ones in the house, so I figure she's whispering so as not to wake me up.
> 
> Yep, she's nuts.


So did ya get lucky did ya? LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

I did not hear any diff/breathing calls go out on my firecom.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 4, 2023)

giggy said:


> Hey talks, I took sick Monday and still feel like shit.


Sorry to hear ya ain't feelin' well, giggy.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> we be smoking some pot here , we may make a pot of beans , the pot luck senior dinner has been canceled , this cold weather has created new pot holes , Swede has a favorite pot holder , and i have sit on the pot once this morning
> 
> have i left out any pots?


Whats the perimeter of your "belly"?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> Whats the perimeter of your "belly"?






that would be a negatory on the perimeter 

the circumference is a horse of another color


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 4, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> that would be a negatory on the perimeter
> 
> the circumference is a horse of another color
> 
> ...


My older brother used to call me "The Eternal Circumference "


----------



## ness (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

ness said:


> View attachment 316703


Good Morning Ness and all  you kids too!


----------



## ness (Jan 5, 2023)

Top of the morning back at you.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

ness said:


> View attachment 316703


Look ! " A Piddle of Puppies!"


----------



## giggy (Jan 5, 2023)

Morning folks gotta get ready for the grind, yall have a good one.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Jan 5, 2023)

ness said:


> View attachment 316703


Good morning Ness!  What could be more fun than a passle-o-puppies?


----------



## ness (Jan 5, 2023)

Just love the little pups.  I'm all done with raising pups.  To old for that.  Don't get me wrong if I see a pup in trouble I would gladly take a pup on.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 5, 2023)

Good morning everyone. Looks like it’s gonna be a good day here. Going to try to cut back all the dead stuff in my flowerbeds and garden which after the last hard freeze needs it bad. I have never taken down the pepper patch either as it was still making blooms and peppers up till the last freeze. Now they are black and need to be pulled up and get the soil ready for the spring. 
even the broccoli plants froze and I lost a few which I thought were hearty winter plants but I guess I was wrong. The cabbage plants are still pulling thru the colder weather. 
hope all you people have a sweet day


----------



## boo (Jan 5, 2023)

morning folks...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jan 5, 2023)

Hey all. Just taking a moment to drop in here. I paid my respects in Yoopers thread and started getting some questions. I'd rather not hi-jack Yoopers thread where we were notified he passed on, so I'm posting in here. 
Any questions ask away! I'll gladly answer. 
Also...and I know the general answer here but; Where are others and if you've renamed yourself please let me know who you used to be. I've notice a few members have died. When my dad died back in 2016, I had a member from here take me Bass fishing for my first time ever and it has completely changed my life. I could elaborate there too if anyone was curious. 
So I know there was drama back then and people went to various sites. Personally, I just want to catch up with everyone regardless of the website they find to be the correct one.


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

Morning OFC.  Welcome Green Fang.  Watch out for all the chicanery in here.... don't believe anything in here.

Bit warmer today......might even get a walk in when it wary up.  


SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning everyone. Looks like it’s gonna be a good day here. Going to try to cut back all the dead stuff in my flowerbeds and garden which after the last hard freeze needs it bad. I have never taken down the pepper patch either as it was still making blooms and peppers up till the last freeze. Now they are black and need to be pulled up and get the soil ready for the spring.
> even the broccoli plants froze and I lost a few which I thought were hearty winter plants but I guess I was wrong. The cabbage plants are still pulling thru the colder weather.
> hope all you people have a sweet day


Whoa Subby you are behind.  My veggie garden has been put to bed for some time now.  I will be planning mater seeds indoor before long.  Another year of fun in the sun.



ness said:


> Just love the little pups.  I'm all done with raising pups.  To old for that.  Don't get me wrong if I see a pup in trouble I would gladly take a pup on.


My next animal will be a cat....puppies have to much energy and takes a lot of time and effort for this old man. 

Ask Boo.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2023)

good morning and pleased to meet Dr.Green Fang

what is your Doctorate in?


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

My nick name is Dr Feel Good.....let's get high.


----------



## boo (Jan 5, 2023)

speaking of pups, I just walked into the bedroom to find Ivan eating one of my work boots,,,it's about worn out but this is a very unacceptable action on Ivan's part...first thing he's done damage to and hopefully the last...heard from the animal hospital in Gainsville, they want to see Ivan on the 12th...looks like a new hip is closer that I had originally thought...that little guy is a full time job...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2023)

pute said:


> My nick name is Dr Feel Good.....let's get high.





i never knew that , after all these years that we have know each other…learned something new

what are you smoking this early?

we are enjoying some Mas Gas from Goat and Monkey Seeds which is Chem 91 x Triangle Kush

i am pretty sure Matt used the clone only 91 cut from Chemdawg

this stuff is pure rocket fuel


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

What flavor was the boot?


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> i never knew that , after all these years that we have know each other…learned something new
> 
> what are you smoking this early?
> 
> ...


Figure of speech.  To early for me.....I got s-hit to do.


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

I was a coffee and cocaine guy in the early 80's but pot and coffee isn't my cup of tea....now I am confused.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2023)

pute said:


> Figure of speech.  To early for me.....I got s-hit to do.





figure of speech eh……i do not know what that means….is it like an allegory or is more of a parable or were you speaking in metaphors?

boot?…..what the hay does that mean?

you are speaking like a Navajo code talker now


and that is one reason why i smoke weed , so i can get sh-it done


----------



## giggy (Jan 5, 2023)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Hey all. Just taking a moment to drop in here. I paid my respects in Yoopers thread and started getting some questions. I'd rather not hi-jack Yoopers thread where we were notified he passed on, so I'm posting in here.
> Any questions ask away! I'll gladly answer.
> Also...and I know the general answer here but; Where are others and if you've renamed yourself please let me know who you used to be. I've notice a few members have died. When my dad died back in 2016, I had a member from here take me Bass fishing for my first time ever and it has completely changed my life. I could elaborate there too if anyone was curious.
> So I know there was drama back then and people went to various sites. Personally, I just want to catch up with everyone regardless of the website they find to be the correct one.


Hey bud long time no see. Yoop lost his battle to cancer, we also lost muggles to cancer. A lot of old members still here but a lot of new members as well. We seem to be one big family that enjoy each other's company. Several older members went to another site, they are welcome to come back around but no politics are allowed in open forum.  What you growing? Join in with us, we don't bite. LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> figure of speech eh……i do not know what that means….is it like an allegory or is more of a parable or were you speaking in metaphors?
> 
> boot?…..what the hay does that mean?
> 
> ...


What did you put in your coffee this morning BIG FELLA?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2023)

His finger.
Setting in my truck waiting for my site visit. Good ole OKC.


----------



## boo (Jan 5, 2023)

pute said:


> What flavor was the boot?


old dirt and sweat, it was an old pair but still useable but not any more...he ate the heel off the boot...first time he's chewed anything other than one of his toys or bones...gave the little monster time out in the pen, walked bye and he's out of it and laying in front of the door...things that make me go hmmm...


----------



## ness (Jan 5, 2023)

I had trouble with Luna she would get my shirts and chew away.  Finily she got the message. 

This is Luna She the babie.  There is nats all around her face and neck.











This is Lilly she the mom of Max's and Luna.  All my babies love ripping things apart in the yard.





Button





Max's


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 5, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> we be smoking some pot here , we may make a pot of beans , the pot luck senior dinner has been canceled , this cold weather has created new pot holes , Swede has a favorite pot holder , and i have sit on the pot once this morning
> 
> have i left out any pots?


I wouldn't wanna be a stinkpot, nor a despot.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 5, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> well it is working cause i am slowly dying
> 
> it is really working good on Unca , he is practically bed ridden now


Hey there youngun!  Yeah, you -- the one with the ring of the potty still 'round your hiney...

Jus' becuz doing it standing up on one leg in a hammock in a high wind while Herself tries to get away is now juuust beyond my abilities...

...Doan mean I cain't do the Basic *"Three Times And The Last Time Standing Up"* GI rite of passage to manhood.

Although, to be honest, I failed that one above this afternoon.  Dunno why... I did it this morning.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 5, 2023)

boo said:


> speaking of pups, I just walked into the bedroom to find Ivan eating one of my work boots,,,it's about worn out but this is a very unacceptable action on Ivan's part...first thing he's done damage to and hopefully the last...heard from the animal hospital in Gainsville, they want to see Ivan on the 12th...looks like a new hip is closer that I had originally thought...that little guy is a full time job...


Knowing nothing of raising woofies, the question immediately comes to the forefront of my febrile mind.  To wit:

How do you train the puppy to stay away from your Salvatore Ferrgamo
Men's Grandioso 2 Leather Gancini Loafers​$795


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 5, 2023)

I have come across a GREAT tattoo idea for @bigsur51 , @boo, and Himself:


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2023)

Unca Walt said:


> Hey there youngun!  Yeah, you -- the one with the ring of the potty still 'round your hiney...
> 
> Jus' becuz doing it standing up on one leg in a hammock in a high wind while Herself tries to get away is now juuust beyond my abilities...
> 
> ...



i hope you can find it in your heart to forgive me

i was only trying to be somewhat metaphorical in regards to the OP saying They are trying to slowly kill us off

we are all slowly dying , some slower than others

let me be the first human to congratulate you on making it to your awesome age today!

it sounds like the cannabis medicine has unleashed some aphrodisiac terpenes in your endocannabinoid system

woot! woot!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2023)

Unca Walt said:


> I have come across a GREAT tattoo idea for @bigsur51 , @boo, and Himself:
> 
> View attachment 316731




maybe Roster can photoshop it?








in the meantime , have you done anything about your rosieolla nose?











me after Unca rips me a new one


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 5, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> i hope you can find it in your heart to forgive me
> 
> i was only trying to be somewhat metaphorical in regards to the OP saying They are trying to slowly kill us off
> 
> ...


You are too late.  The Beautiful Witch read my post, and berated me for gross exaggeration.  

We only did it twice the whole day. (*sob*)


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2023)

please give that beautiful human carbon unit a big hug from an unlucky bass turd like me so’s i can experience a skosh of Irish Magic vicariously 

or is that a sin?


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 5, 2023)

@bigsur51


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

giggy said:


> Hey bud long time no see. Yoop lost his battle to cancer, we also lost muggles to cancer. A lot of old members still here but a lot of new members as well. We seem to be one big family that enjoy each other's company. Several older members went to another site, they are welcome to come back around but no politics are allowed in open forum.  What you growing? Join in with us, we don't bite. LOL


We still believe in spankings ,but not to make a point ,just for sport...


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> please give that beautiful human carbon unit a big hug from an unlucky bass turd like me so’s i can experience a skosh of Irish Magic vicariously
> 
> or is that a sin?


I think its a so so sin and I wouldnt worry.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> I think its a so so sin and I wouldnt worry.





that's what the dude in the dark booth told me when i was confesing!


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> that's what the dude in the dark booth told me when i was confesing!


I had one of those and after he wanted to play hide the candlestick, I realized he was the one who needed to go to confession,


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> I had one of those and after he wanted to play hide the candlestick, I realized he was the one who needed to go to confession,





i lost hope when i seen the Padre having a beer with Ben Cartwright at the carnival put on by the name that i cannot mention


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> i lost hope when i seen the Padre having a beer with Ben Cartwright at the carnival put on by the name that i cannot mention


I was really joking but where I live the diocese Of Rockville center went bank rupt and had many catholic run handicap organizations and they got taken over..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jan 5, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning and pleased to meet Dr.Green Fang
> 
> what is your Doctorate in?



Greenery 





giggy said:


> Hey bud long time no see. Yoop lost his battle to cancer, we also lost muggles to cancer. A lot of old members still here but a lot of new members as well. We seem to be one big family that enjoy each other's company. Several older members went to another site, they are welcome to come back around but no politics are allowed in open forum.  What you growing? Join in with us, we don't bite. LOL



I'm wondering about all the originals I used to talk to and how everyone is doing, no matter the politic. Unfortunately, politics ruins most everything. 
Good to see you giggy!
I'm growing; Sage N Sour / Dark Plasma / Banana Punch Breath / Triple Mendo Cream 
I recently popped; Paniau  and  Chernobyl F7 beans.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2023)

The ones that want to be here are here. The others went to a private site to continue the Orange Man bad bullshit. We cleaned house and put up new curtains. All are welcome now and politics are kept to a minimum. Mostly about marijuana laws.


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 5, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> The ones that want to be here are here. The others went to a private site to continue the Orange Man bad bullshit. We cleaned house and put up new curtains. All are welcome now and politics are kept to a minimum. Mostly about marijuana laws.


and marijuana consumption too I might add...


----------



## boo (Jan 5, 2023)

you mean you guys really smoke weed...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2023)

Why I never.


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

Good night potheads


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2023)

Good night Hippie.  Thinking about you.


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 4:49 AM)

boo said:


> you mean you guys really smoke weed...


yes but never inhale..


----------



## Unca Walt (Friday at 5:39 AM)

While we are on the subject, I gotta go about 40 fargin miles and get my CCW permit renewed.  At least they are making it easier by offering to take the mugshot right there while processing the renewal. 

Gotta be there at 10:30.  Odd thing -- when I walk in, the standardized destructions say I cannot be accompanied by anybody.  I am gonna find out the reason for that.  Curious.

I can think of a half-dozen one-liners, but I really am curious. Did spouses cause problems?


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 6:17 AM)

Unca Walt said:


> While we are on the subject, I gotta go about 40 fargin miles and get my CCW permit renewed.  At least they are making it easier by offering to take the mugshot right there while processing the renewal.
> 
> Gotta be there at 10:30.  Odd thing -- when I walk in, the standardized destructions say I cannot be accompanied by anybody.  I am gonna find out the reason for that.  Curious.
> 
> I can think of a half-dozen one-liners, but I really am curious. Did spouses cause problems?


So far yes and 2023 looks to be the same...


----------



## ness (Friday at 6:18 AM)

Morning Old Farts.  Trouble waking up this morning.  More coffee.


----------



## boo (Friday at 7:07 AM)

morning folks, another day at the animal hospital for Ivan...


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 7:16 AM)

good morning 

low pressure system moved over us and i am feeling it

aaaarrrrggg

moar coffee


itmis my favorite granddaughters birthday today and she graduates from college this spring , she will be  a licensed geologist in the state of Washington and wants to specialize in vulcanology…

i am so proud of her and i am trying to convince her to sail around the world once before she gets a job…lol


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 7:18 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> low pressure system moved over us and i am feeling it
> 
> ...


Congratulations ! good idea b4some big company grabs her to have one in their company ,


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Friday at 8:02 AM)

Morning rasty old farts and kindly fartesses!   











Alas at age 74 Grayfox's running gear is failing with arthritis and piriformis syndrome.  Between my back and her sciatica, it looks like we will have to rely more on the ball chucker and other pups in the park to keep Miss Layla exercised.


----------



## giggy (Friday at 9:45 AM)

Morning folks happy fry-day.


----------



## giggy (Friday at 9:47 AM)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Greenery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you got a nice selection going there. I'm lucky to have two different strains going at the same time.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Friday at 10:02 AM)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Greenery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lineup doc. I know it’s nice to have several tents to work in. I’m always wanting more room. Do you have your current garden posted anywhere So we can have a little look-see?


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 10:39 AM)

anyone care for a slice of leftover pizza from last night?

breakfast has never been better!

please dont hate me!


----------



## RosterMan (Friday at 10:40 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> anyone care for a slice of leftover pizza from last night?
> 
> breakfast has never been better!
> 
> ...


COLD?
I love cold Za


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 10:43 AM)

RosterMan said:


> COLD?
> I love cold Za




microwave Baby!


----------



## pute (Friday at 10:51 AM)

Morning, paid my quarterly taxes today....tax the rich...feed the poor....till there are no rich no more.....


----------



## boo (Friday at 11:28 AM)

just getting back from the vet, Ivan has been released with a complete and fully healed tail...small miracle here...Thursday I take him to UF vet college for a hip replacement...I'm thinking they will do the surgery on Friday for a total replacement...the little guy is healing and living life to it's fullest...


----------



## RosterMan (Friday at 11:34 AM)

Best of Luck Little one


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Friday at 5:47 PM)

boo said:


> just getting back from the vet, Ivan has been released with a complete and fully healed tail...small miracle here...Thursday I take him to UF vet college for a hip replacement...I'm thinking they will do the surgery on Friday for a total replacement...the little guy is healing and living life to it's fullest...


You go pup!!


----------



## guerilla1950 (Friday at 5:54 PM)

10 yrs after pute


----------



## RosterMan (Friday at 5:55 PM)

Man you must be really old


----------



## giggy (Friday at 6:27 PM)

I'm thinking at least two more weeks, this is a problem I run into in late flower. I lose my shade leaves and then it hits my sugar leaves as yall can see the brown dry leaves.


----------



## boo (Friday at 6:29 PM)

that's what pointed fiskars are for unfortunately...


----------



## giggy (Friday at 6:36 PM)

Mendo purple x purple princess f2 6 out of 6 female taking up more room then I have. Here is 4 of then not a big producer but very uniform. The other two are the same size.early flower maybe 25 days from flip. Still nice and green.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Friday at 6:37 PM)

You won’t remember them once they are cut off.


----------



## boo (Friday at 6:46 PM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You won’t remember them once they are cut off.


I told that to a cat I had back in college, he did remember and pissed on everything thereafter...


----------



## ness (Friday at 6:49 PM)

Looking good up there giggy.  Have fun.


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 6:59 PM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Morning rasty old farts and kindly fartesses!   View attachment 316806
> View attachment 316806
> View attachment 316807
> 
> ...


Sciatica is pure torture poor Lady...


----------



## RosterMan (Friday at 7:01 PM)

joeb631a said:


> Sciatica is pure torture poor Lady...


Makes one want to chop the offending leg off


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 7:02 PM)

bigsur51 said:


> anyone care for a slice of leftover pizza from last night?
> 
> breakfast has never been better!
> 
> ...


Had pizza today ,first of the year ,passed 5 pizzerias to get to this one .It was a thing of beauty....


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 7:04 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Makes one want to chop the offending leg off


You would but theres a chance that wouldnt even help...


----------



## boo (Friday at 7:14 PM)

joeb631a said:


> Had pizza today ,first of the year ,passed 5 pizzerias to get to this one .It was a thing of beauty....


I suffer from a lack of good NY pizza down here...the crap they sell for pizza should be against the law...


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 7:19 PM)

joeb631a said:


> Had pizza today ,first of the year ,passed 5 pizzerias to get to this one .It was a thing of beauty....




was it a tomato pie , a barstool pizza , or a Neopolitan?


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 7:21 PM)

bigsur51 said:


> was it a tomato pie , a barstool pizza , or a Neopolitan?


On my initial slice it was a plain slice old school then my next was a Sicilian type pizza with bread crumbs little cheese and a mild coated sauce.
I love Pizza


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 7:24 PM)

boo said:


> I suffer from a lack of good NY pizza down here...the crap they sell for pizza should be against the law...


I  really feel for you. I can name a honest 14 outstanding pizzerias with in 20 minutes


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 7:24 PM)

joeb631a said:


> On my initial slice it was a plain slice old school then my next was a Sicilian type pizza with bread crumbs little cheese and a mild coated sauce.
> I love Pizza



sounds delicious!

i like a thin krispy with a little char and well done undercarriage , no flop , crunch and tangy for the win…..New Haven style

and then there are the tomato pies….same type of crust and no flop

no meat!

it is all about the crust and sauce to me


----------



## joeb631a (Friday at 7:27 PM)

bigsur51 said:


> sounds delicious!
> 
> i like a thin krispy with a little char and well done undercarriage , no flop , crunch and tangy for the win…..New Haven style
> 
> ...


me 2 but there are so many ways they being made by so many talented people I  got it from a place called La Famousa in Holtsville and the sauce's recipe is from his Dad


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 7:29 PM)

boo said:


> I suffer from a lack of good NY pizza down here...the crap they sell for pizza should be against the law...



Jupiter Florida Baby!

check out the One Bite app for florida

this dude knows his pizza


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 7:33 PM)

joeb631a said:


> me 2 but there are so many ways they being made by so many talented people I  got it from a place called La Famousa in Holtsville and the sauce's recipe is from his Dad





absolutely and that is a good thing!

i always like to hear the backstory of some of the pizza parlors , especially the ones where they show their grampa making pizza back in Bologna Italy and the recipe has been handed down for 150 years!


----------



## giggy (Saturday at 12:33 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> was it a tomato pie , a barstool pizza , or a Neopolitan?


Not sure if your tomato pie is the same as mine but I have been having a craving for some tomato pie. Ours is made like a desert pie.


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 4:08 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> Jupiter Florida Baby!
> 
> check out the One Bite app for florida
> 
> this dude knows his pizza



Been in Fla in Jensen beach with my BIL and he told me of an Italian pizzeria that was outstanding.
On the same token I clearly remember being in Fla going to a pizzeria going there at 3in the afternoon and they had no slices.
I was so upset I called a buddy of mine who owned 2 of them to piss and moan


----------



## giggy (Saturday at 6:08 AM)

Morning folks, time for me to get the day started, chat at yall later.


----------



## ness (Saturday at 7:16 AM)

Morning, I love a good pizza.  I live in Florida for many years and didn't find a good pizza place around me anywhere.   New England US is the pizza I grow up with.  yum


----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 7:41 AM)

Wife made deep dish pizza last night for supper. It was awesome. Had pot leaves on it too. They are great on top of pizza. They get a little crunchy. Now I'm hungry.
Gonna have to get my Wife to wake the fk up and make breakfast.


----------



## boo (Saturday at 8:52 AM)

morning folks...Ivan is on fire today...swell...


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 9:18 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> Wife made deep dish pizza last night for supper. It was awesome. Had pot leaves on it too. They are great on top of pizza. They get a little crunchy. Now I'm hungry.
> Gonna have to get my Wife to wake the fk up and make breakfast.


we will need your address so we can send get well cards


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 9:19 AM)

good morning 

today is plumber day….the house that i plumbed with all Pex needs some more help….like installing a new toilet , new flange , new wax , and about 4-5 feet of sewer drain pipe and then im done

so like all good plumbers say , hey ,” do you wanna go down in the sewer and float me a loan?”


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 9:22 AM)

giggy said:


> Not sure if your tomato pie is the same as mine but I have been having a craving for some tomato pie. Ours is made like a desert pie.





this is the kind of tomato pie pizza i am talking about…



dam it , now i want some breakfast pizza!

say , did SubGirl go in for surgery today?….healing vibes


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 9:29 AM)

bacon and french toast is ready , come and get it!

that is some homemade jalapeno and plum jam


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 9:32 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> good morning
> 
> today is plumber day….the house that i plumbed with all Pex needs some more help….like installing a new toilet , new flange , new wax , and about 4-5 feet of sewer drain pipe and then im done
> 
> so like all good plumbers say , hey ,” do you wanna go down in the sewer and float me a loan?”


When ever I run into difficulty doing plumbing I always refer to the famous "Three Stooges do plumbing"
I got a killer pex crimper and yet to use it .
I use the ss rings but it gets tough in spots with 3/4 in tite spots
this new gun should workwell


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 9:37 AM)

joeb631a said:


> When ever I run into difficulty doing plumbing I always refer to the famous "Three Stooges do plumbing"
> I got a killer pex crimper and yet to use it .
> I use the ss rings but it gets tough in spots with 3/4 in tite spots
> this new gun should workwell




the crimper tool is the cats arse…i use the rings and crimper and a few shark bites in the hard to get to places

i have another cool plumbing tool for getting into those hard to reach places when removing and installing a new sink

I got a haircut , old photo


----------



## pute (Saturday at 9:37 AM)

Morning OFC.  Happy Shatterday!  

More up-potting today along with feeding and general maintenance. 



bigsur51 said:


> bacon and french toast is ready , come and get it!
> 
> that is some homemade jalapeno and plum jam
> 
> ...



Looks good Big.  What does bacon taste like?  I forgot.    I hope your plumbing project goes off without any problems.  I would call the guy.



joeb631a said:


> When ever I run into difficulty doing plumbing I always refer to the famous "Three Stooges do plumbing"
> I got a killer pex crimper and yet to use it .
> I use the ss rings but it gets tough in spots with 3/4 in tite spots
> this new gun should workwell


Good advice Joe...ha ha.

Sun just showed itself.....hope today is warmer.


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 9:39 AM)

@pute …..i dont eat pork but the rabbi said everyone needs some bacon , , occasionally


----------



## pute (Saturday at 9:40 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> @pute …..i dont eat pork but the rabbi said everyone needs some bacon , , occasionally


I get turkey bacon.  Don't eat pig.


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 9:41 AM)

pute said:


> I get turkey bacon.  Don't eat pig.




im sorry

my motto , all things in moderation….and some debauchery


----------



## pute (Saturday at 9:46 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> im sorry
> 
> my motto , all things in moderation….and some debauchery


I will let Mrs Pute know.


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 9:47 AM)

pute said:


> I will let Mrs Pute know.


try to go heavy on the last part if I were you....


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 9:48 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> the crimper tool is the cats arse…i use the rings and crimper and a few shark bites in the hard to get to places
> 
> i have another cool plumbing tool for getting into those hard to reach places when removing and installing a new sink
> 
> ...


Oh yea that looks beautious
kinda Capt Piccard kinda look Big...


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 9:52 AM)

pute said:


> I will let Mrs Pute know.



give her a big hug from me and Swede


----------



## pute (Saturday at 9:55 AM)

joeb631a said:


> try to go heavy on the last part if I were you....


I just don't dig on swine.  






Now chicanery is a horse of a different color.


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 9:58 AM)

pute said:


> I just don't dig on swine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im kinda partial to pork...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Saturday at 9:58 AM)

I’m calling the guy to install my new Christmas present. The guy is my nephew who has his own plumbing business. I’m sure he could use the extra cash and I don’t have to deal with hooking it all up.


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 10:00 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m calling the guy to install my new Christmas present. The guy is my nephew who has his own plumbing business. I’m sure he could use the extra cash and I don’t have to deal with hooking it all up.
> View attachment 316934


Its tough under a sink.


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 10:01 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> @pute …..i dont eat pork but the rabbi said everyone needs some bacon , , occasionally


think the rabbi meant a little porkin


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Saturday at 10:02 AM)

joeb631a said:


> Its tough under a sink.


Back in the day I would have taken it on but I save that kind of stuff for the younger crowd unless it’s an emergency


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 10:04 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Back in the day I would have taken it on but I save that kind of stuff for the younger crowd unless it’s an emergency


tough on your back and you dont need any grief in your back ,kidneys & butt


----------



## pute (Saturday at 10:06 AM)

Sorry Lesso....no politics


----------



## boo (Saturday at 10:06 AM)

pig is good, plumbing isn't...my body fits under the sink but my mind tells me no, call the guy...


----------



## pute (Saturday at 10:08 AM)

Try working in a sink with bifocals.


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 10:09 AM)

pute said:


> Try working in a sink with bifocals.


Nice to have young eyes


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 10:15 AM)

Off to the Salt Mines!

in my case it is let the chickens out and feed all the cats

and then it is a plumbing i will go , a plumbing i will go , hi ho the dairy oh a plumbing i will go


where is Mr Roster?


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 10:16 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> Off to the Salt Mines!
> 
> in my case it is let the chickens out and feed all the cats
> 
> ...


Watching and waiting LOL
Have a Nice day Big


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 10:19 AM)

RosterMan said:


> Watching and waiting LOL
> Have a Nice day Big




thsnks Amigo!…back at yas!


----------



## pute (Saturday at 10:20 AM)

Roster was speechless for a second....


----------



## bigsur51 (Saturday at 10:23 AM)

pute said:


> Roster was speechless for a second....




no way!


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 10:32 AM)

pute said:


> Roster was speechless for a second....


Yes This new Avatar has the weight of the world on my shoulders lately


----------



## giggy (Saturday at 10:34 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> this is the kind of tomato pie pizza i am talking about…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what I'm talking about, this one looks like it may have more stuff in it then ours. Ours is maters, garlic, onions, and mozzarella cheese.


----------



## Flower (Saturday at 11:19 AM)

For some reason I have a sudden craving for pizza.


----------



## pute (Saturday at 11:29 AM)

@gmo....How long do you rin the ODD?  10 Weeks today and the trichomes are just a bit cloudy.


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 11:29 AM)

giggy said:


> This is what I'm talking about, this one looks like it may have more stuff in it then ours. Ours is maters, garlic, onions, and mozzarella cheese.
> View attachment 316937


Oh Baby...


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 11:46 AM)

Im Hungry


----------



## gmo (Saturday at 11:56 AM)

pute said:


> @gmo....How long do you rin the ODD?  10 Weeks today and the trichomes are just a bit cloudy.


I went 79 days.

Care to share some pictures?


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 12:00 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Im Hungry


Im starvin..


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 12:01 PM)

joeb631a said:


> Im starvin..


All that Dang LI Pizza Talk


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 12:03 PM)

I remember a place called Mama Lombardi's in Holbrook (????) 
The garbage pie was to die for .
2 slice Max
We would always order one when i visited my Dad


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 12:05 PM)

RosterMan said:


> All that Dang LI Pizza Talk


I know but you remember  it too....!


----------



## pute (Saturday at 12:25 PM)

gmo said:


> I went 79 days.
> 
> Care to share some pictures?


Coming.


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 1:08 PM)

RosterMan said:


> I remember a place called Mama Lombardi's in Holbrook (????)
> The garbage pie was to die for .
> 2 slice Max
> We would always order one when i visited my Dad


Still reknown ,still reknown !
Its one of my less than 20 minutes away pizzerias


----------



## pute (Saturday at 1:11 PM)

gmo said:


> I went 79 days.
> 
> Care to share some pictures?


















@gmo I think you are right....79 or 80 days.


----------



## gmo (Saturday at 1:15 PM)

Looks great, @pute . Do you have a scope? If so, check under it for some purple trichomes. They're cool to see! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pute (Saturday at 1:59 PM)

Under the the bud?  This shot above was the middle of a popcorn bud.  I will try it thanks.


----------



## gmo (Saturday at 3:30 PM)

pute said:


> Under the the bud?  This shot above was the middle of a popcorn bud.  I will try it thanks.


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 4:12 PM)

Pute ,
Some was telling me in Colorado its against the law to have a wood burning stove. Seemed not right
si or no ? .


----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 5:17 PM)




----------



## giggy (Saturday at 6:25 PM)

@gmo and @pute do yall count from flip or from signs of late preflower to early flower? I start counting days after about two weeks from flip.


----------



## boo (Saturday at 6:29 PM)

it doesn't really matter brother, it's all about the color of the trichs...


----------



## RosterMan (Saturday at 6:31 PM)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 316949


What?


----------



## giggy (Saturday at 6:37 PM)

My brother @boo I lost my scope a year or two ago so I don't look at tricks, my blind ass couldn't see em anyway. I watch the pistols and the cylaxals (spelling). Maybe I'll order a new one when I restock on nutes.


----------



## gmo (Saturday at 6:59 PM)

I count from flip. They key to this is that the plants are mature enough and preflowering prior to switching the lights. If they're only vegged for a short time they will take a week or 2 to transition to flowering. You'll see this often when growing from seed and flipping at the 4-5 week mark when you're not even sure of sex yet.


Here's an example....this is 15 days post flip and already forming buds. If it wasn't vegged long enough there's no way it would be at this point already.


----------



## pute (Saturday at 8:24 PM)

joeb631a said:


> Pute ,
> Some was telling me in Colorado its against the law to have a wood burning stove. Seemed not right
> si or no ? .


Not true.  We have days that they restrict burning in the city but most still burn wood in the mountains.  


giggy said:


> @gmo and @pute do yall count from flip or from signs of late preflower to early flower? I start counting days after about two weeks from flip.


I start counting from the day I flip.


----------



## giggy (Saturday at 9:21 PM)

Ok, how long do you usually watch the trichs after that? I know I have counted both ways and I'm never on time. Sometimes early some times late.


----------



## boo (Saturday at 9:23 PM)

until they are 50% amber, then I cut my girls down...


----------



## giggy (Saturday at 9:34 PM)

Brother boo I take it you like yours a little on the energetic side, I go a little closer to 70 to 75% when I was using a loupe. Stuff would knock you down and keep you there for a while.


----------



## pute (Saturday at 9:56 PM)

boo said:


> it doesn't really matter brother, it's all about the color of the trichs...


That is the true test.  If a strain review says it is a 9 week strain I figure at least another 10 days.


----------



## boo (Saturday at 10:04 PM)

50% amber puts the lights out for me...


----------



## Hippie420 (Saturday at 10:13 PM)

Unca Walt said:


> I have come across a GREAT tattoo idea for @bigsur51 , @boo, and Himself:
> 
> View attachment 316731


I've got a bunch of new scars that I should get tattoos for.


pute said:


> Try working in a sink with bifocals.


A dude I worked with had occupational lenses. Regular in the middle and bifocal top and bottom. Cost him some major bucks, but he said it was worth it to him.


----------



## pute (Saturday at 10:17 PM)

Welcome back.  No matter what I do I can't see or hear worth a s-hit any more.


----------



## WeedHopper (Saturday at 10:25 PM)

What did you say?


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Saturday at 10:44 PM)

Goodnight yall.


----------



## pute (Saturday at 11:28 PM)

Yup I am toast.


----------



## giggy (Sunday at 12:00 AM)

Hippie good to see you.


----------



## giggy (Sunday at 12:03 AM)

pute said:


> That is the true test.  If a strain review says it is a 9 week strain I figure at least another 10 days.


So your still in there were I'm at. I flip and wait till I see early flower then start counting usually 1 1/2 to 2 weeks from flip. But I have had some start early flower in as little as 6 or 7 days.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sunday at 6:34 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> im sorry
> 
> my motto , all things in moderation….and some debauchery


Moderation in all things, including moderation.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 6:54 AM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Moderation in all things, including moderation.



except love

no limits on giving out love nor receiving love

love is all we need


----------



## giggy (Sunday at 7:33 AM)

Morning everybody,  big love makes the world go round.


----------



## giggy (Sunday at 8:08 AM)

i officially am married to a 60 year old cougar as of yesterday, my best friend in this old world. i tried to spend as much time with her i could. today i have some things i need to do so i'm gonna let her sleep in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sunday at 8:13 AM)

Congratulations brother. My Wife is my best friend. That's how we have made it almost 37yrs.


----------



## giggy (Sunday at 8:18 AM)

we may be a bit younger but we have 38 years behind us, and i want as many more as i can get.


----------



## Flower (Sunday at 8:23 AM)

gmo said:


> I count from flip. They key to this is that the plants are mature enough and preflowering prior to switching the lights. If they're only vegged for a short time they will take a week or 2 to transition to flowering. You'll see this often when growing from seed and flipping at the 4-5 week mark when you're not even sure of sex yet.
> 
> 
> Here's an example....this is 15 days post flip and already forming buds. If it wasn't vegged long enough there's no way it would be at this point already.
> View attachment 316954












I count from date of flip.


----------



## RosterMan (Sunday at 8:28 AM)

Hippie420 said:


> I've got a bunch of new scars that I should get tattoos for.
> 
> A dude I worked with had occupational lenses. Regular in the middle and bifocal top and bottom. Cost him some major bucks, but he said it was worth it to him.


DUDE!!!


----------



## boo (Sunday at 8:31 AM)

morning folks...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 8:33 AM)

Morning boo. Glad to hear the good news about Ivan’s tail


----------



## RosterMan (Sunday at 8:38 AM)

Awesome


----------



## giggy (Sunday at 8:43 AM)

gmo said:


> I count from flip. They key to this is that the plants are mature enough and preflowering prior to switching the lights. If they're only vegged for a short time they will take a week or 2 to transition to flowering. You'll see this often when growing from seed and flipping at the 4-5 week mark when you're not even sure of sex yet.
> 
> 
> Here's an example....this is 15 days post flip and already forming buds. If it wasn't vegged long enough there's no way it would be at this point already.
> View attachment 316954


sorry i missed your post, yes i run a short veg, cause of small grow spaces. that's why i wait till i see flower before i start counting.


----------



## giggy (Sunday at 8:45 AM)

boo said:


> morning folks...


morning my brother.


----------



## pute (Sunday at 8:56 AM)

Morning


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Sunday at 9:30 AM)

Morning yall.


----------



## pute (Sunday at 9:35 AM)

@Bubba.....where the farg are you? Haven't been on since last Monday.  Miss ya.


----------



## VEN0M (Sunday at 9:38 AM)

Morning fellas and ladies! Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## pute (Sunday at 9:47 AM)

Party Time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 9:52 AM)

pute said:


> Party Time.





what kind of party , napping or bingo?


----------



## giggy (Sunday at 9:52 AM)

party has already begun


----------



## VEN0M (Sunday at 10:05 AM)

Sweet I'm in


----------



## Flower (Sunday at 10:10 AM)

The wife and I are waiting on breakfast at one of the local mom and pop’s. 
I don’t claim to be psychic or anything, but I predict a nap in my future.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 10:13 AM)

Could use some of that spicy plum jelly for my toast this morning…


----------



## WeedHopper (Sunday at 10:13 AM)

Just took my Wife out for breakfast at Chubbys. Use to be called Owens. Fking breakfast was awesome.


----------



## VEN0M (Sunday at 10:15 AM)

Next time I'm buying


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 10:15 AM)

Gonna make some clam chowder and hush puppies today


----------



## WeedHopper (Sunday at 10:15 AM)

Great Venom,, I'll have the steak and eggs then.


----------



## VEN0M (Sunday at 10:17 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> Great Venom,, I'll have the steak and eggs then.


Whatever u want. Nice 12oz ribeye


----------



## VEN0M (Sunday at 10:17 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Gonna make some clam chowder and hush puppies today


Clam chowder yum yum!


----------



## VEN0M (Sunday at 10:21 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Gonna make some clam chowder and hush puppies today


If ur bringing the hush puppies them I'm bringing the  butter


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 10:22 AM)

pute said:


> Welcome back.  No matter what I do I can't see or hear worth a s-hit any more.


Ditto in addition to everything I have hurts and if it don't hurt I don't have it anymore..


----------



## VEN0M (Sunday at 10:23 AM)

Has anyone here ever heard of this magazine?


----------



## RosterMan (Sunday at 10:25 AM)




----------



## VEN0M (Sunday at 10:26 AM)

joeb631a said:


> Ditto in addition to everything I have hurts and if it don't hurt I don't have it anymore..


Phantom pain is one thing u never want to deal with.


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 10:26 AM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Moderation in all things, including moderation.


Brilliant...


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 10:26 AM)

VEN0M said:


> Phantom pain is one thing u never want to deal with.


I know I have it sux


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 10:26 AM)

VEN0M said:


> Has anyone here ever heard of this magazine?


No but cute paws…


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 10:28 AM)

giggy said:


> party has already begun


Are we charging admission?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 10:30 AM)

joeb631a said:


> Are we charging admission?


You gotta bring a covered dish and not eat it before you get here


----------



## pute (Sunday at 10:37 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> what kind of party , napping or bingo?


Neither for me.....I will be parting in the dirt again today.



VEN0M said:


> Next time I'm buying


 Boy have I heard that before.... Alligator Arms was my best friend until it comes time to pay.



joeb631a said:


> Ditto in addition to everything I have hurts and if it don't hurt I don't have it anymore..


Pain is a way of life now days.  Amazing what you get used to.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 11:07 AM)

Smoke break. Trying ”my guys weed” biscotti (name on the bag anyway…) which turns out is excellent zippy and refreshing. Anyone heard of it?


----------



## RosterMan (Sunday at 11:25 AM)




----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 12:14 PM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Smoke break. Trying ”my guys weed” biscotti (name on the bag anyway…) which turns out is excellent zippy and refreshing. Anyone heard of it?


heard  of it and never smoke it


----------



## pute (Sunday at 12:27 PM)

Never heard of it.  

Warmer day so me and Mrs Pute are gonna go the the lake and take a walk.  Probably gonna be at least 100 ice fishermen out on a warm weekend day like this.  That is one kind of fishing I never got into.  Sitting on a bucket staring at a 8" hole. 

Last game of the season for our local/lousy football team.  We here all had visions of the Super Bowl at the start of the season.....unfortunately they are playing in the Toilet Bowl today.  That the football gods the season ends TODAY. 

Got about 2 months of cold weather left.....were are you Spring?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sunday at 12:57 PM)

VEN0M said:


> Whatever u want. Nice 12oz ribeye


I'm a cheap date. I'll have a bacon cheeseburger and a side of onion rings and a diet Coke, please.


----------



## boo (Sunday at 1:13 PM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Smoke break. Trying ”my guys weed” biscotti (name on the bag anyway…) which turns out is excellent zippy and refreshing. Anyone heard of it?


biscotti is the mom element of the girl crush...


----------



## VEN0M (Sunday at 1:15 PM)

joeb631a said:


> I know I have it sux


Wow, man I'm so sorry


----------



## VEN0M (Sunday at 1:16 PM)

I walked out on my porch and found these.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 1:16 PM)

boo said:


> biscotti is the mom element of the girl crush...


Smoking another one now. Its really good boo. Now and then my guy brings some interesting stuff…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 1:19 PM)

VEN0M said:


> I walked out on my porch and found these.


Was it a mystery or an intentional find? Maybe the reefer fairy?


----------



## VEN0M (Sunday at 1:23 PM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Was it a mystery or an intentional find? Maybe the reefer fairy?


I thru them out there but didn't expect anything the seeds looked bad some were cracked.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sunday at 2:23 PM)

oldfogey8 said:


> You are a lucky man


His wife would cut him three ways; long, deep, and continuous. 


boo said:


> dang that's a big asss...


Somethin' you can whoop with a car antenna.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sunday at 2:46 PM)

Yes she would Hippie.


----------



## pute (Sunday at 2:49 PM)

Got a walk in.  Bit windy which made what would have been a great walk a bit chilly. Ice fishermen everywhere.  This spot reminds me of Grumpy Old Men


----------



## ness (Sunday at 2:56 PM)

Afternoon Old Farts Club puff puff pass left.  I'll bring banana bread.  I'll have some of that clam chowder your making Subbie. yum  I sure miss that New England cooking.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 2:57 PM)

pute said:


> Got a walk in.  Bit windy which made what would have been a great walk a bit chilly. Ice fishermen everywhere.  This spot reminds me of Grumpy Old Men
> 
> View attachment 317024


I would definitely bundle up at least once to try it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 3:03 PM)

ness said:


> Afternoon Old Farts Club puff puff pass left.  I'll bring banana bread.  I'll have some of that clam chowder your making Subbie. yum  I sure miss that New England cooking.


I’m sure mine would be not like you remember it in New England. Although it is New England style I guess with a southern twist. For one thing I opted for canned clams as the ones at the seafood counter were reduced and didn't meet my approval. Also I put potatoes, corn and crabmeat in mine. Getting ready to try a bowl after smoking this Marley. Would love to share with you tho


----------



## ness (Sunday at 3:10 PM)

My grandmother used to go ice fish with what she would call her Bow she was dating.  He ended up moving in with my Gram.  I forget his first name (Mr. Dow).  They had an icehouse.  My Gram was my Rock growing up.    Russell was his first name.  

SubG you got me thinking of chowder.  I could make a corn chowder.  Going to cook chicken thigh for the Super Bowl.


----------



## ness (Sunday at 3:16 PM)

Will share in thoughts.  Enjoy 

You going to watch the Super Bowl Monday


----------



## giggy (Sunday at 4:16 PM)

I think we gonna have some good ol southern cooking. Chili cheese dogs and French fries. Not watching no game.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 4:26 PM)

ness said:


> My grandmother used to go ice fish with what she would call her Bow she was dating.  He ended up moving in with my Gram.  I forget his first name (Mr. Dow).  They had an icehouse.  My Gram was my Rock growing up.    Russell was his first name.
> 
> SubG you got me thinking of chowder.  I could make a corn chowder.  Going to cook chicken thigh for the Super Bowl.


I love corn chowder


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 4:30 PM)

ness said:


> Will share in thoughts.  Enjoy
> 
> You going to watch the Super Bowl Monday


You mean college football championship? My Georgia dawgs are playing and yes I’ll be watching that for sure. 
Super Bowl not Monday tho but am still pulling for the Jaguars who have picked it up a notch or two lately


----------



## chillkoots7 (Sunday at 5:49 PM)

boo said:


> I found a rather large cola of one of my plants called Stella on the living room floor after he chewed it up so now, all of my flowers are kept away from his grasp. I have to take Ivan in for more detail surgery this morning so I had to get up I had an obscene hour. I have never had to dedicate this much time for an animal and I had 13 German shepherds. I am fortunate I’m retired and I can do these things. Now all I have to do is rob a bank to pay for all the indebtedn
> 
> 
> boo said:
> ...


Boo is your Stella plant a clone of Blue Dream?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 5:49 PM)

ch-it , i have no idea about ANY college bowl games this year

same with the nfl…..i know nothing

it wasnt always this way

when i lived in Oklahoma during the Barry Switzer days  , i knew every player and every team in our conference  , who was No. 1 in the Top 10 Polls , all that stuff

same with nfl , i was a big LA Rams fan

and then the commies took over and i quit it all , that was like 3-5 years ago

if the golfers start any commie bovine feces , i will drop them like a used match , so long baby

but yeah , golf is still good


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 5:51 PM)

gawd almighty , me wants some clam chowder now


----------



## ness (Sunday at 6:02 PM)

We are rooting for GA as well.  Good night.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 6:03 PM)

bigsur51 said:


> gawd almighty , me wants some clam chowder now


I just put it away for the night. It was extra good and I can officially say we are full of it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 6:04 PM)

ness said:


> We are rooting for GA as well.  Good night.


Go Dawgs and good night to you too Ness


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 6:12 PM)

is this game for the National Championship?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 6:14 PM)

bigsur51 said:


> is this game for the National Championship?


Yes Georgia Bulldogs are playing the TCU horned frogs


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 6:20 PM)

thanks….i suppose i can look it up lol

i will look up the nfl playoffs just to see how the Chiefs are doing , like i really care anymore

and since Prime Time took over the Colorado football program , i will pay attention to this just because Deon puts on one he-ll a clown show and anything can happen…


----------



## WeedHopper (Sunday at 7:08 PM)

That's Monday at 730


----------



## giggy (Monday at 6:13 AM)

Morning everybody bad as I want to it's time to get ready for the grind. Yall have a great morning, I'll chat at yall later.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Monday at 6:14 AM)




----------



## ness (Monday at 6:51 AM)

Morning Graywolf, giggy and all.  It's going to get cold this weekend.   hum bug


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 7:19 AM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> View attachment 317048
> View attachment 317049
> View attachment 317050


That says it all.. good morning GW


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 7:21 AM)

ness said:


> Morning Graywolf, giggy and all.  It's going to get cold this weekend.   hum bug


Good morning ness. It’s raining and cold here too. Did y’all get your water back?  I hope so…


----------



## ness (Monday at 7:26 AM)

Oh yes, the water was back on Sat.  yeha.  No more luging water into the house.  You ready for the cold weather this weekend?  I'll see if TJ will fire the woodstove up instead of electric heat.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 7:32 AM)

ness said:


> Oh yes, the water was back on Sat.  yeha.  No more luging water into the house.  You ready for the cold weather this weekend?  I'll see if TJ will fire the woodstove up instead of electric heat.


I miss a wood stove. So much cheaper and warmer than electric. We have a gas fireplace which I only run if we have guests. It looks pretty but it really isn’t great for heat. I’m thinking about removing those gas logs and turning it back into a regular fireplace. I turn the pilot light off most of the time as our gas bill is so high and I keep thinking that little flame is like burning cash.
glad you got your water fixed


----------



## boo (Monday at 8:10 AM)

morning folks...chilly out again...


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Monday at 8:28 AM)

ness said:


> Morning Graywolf, giggy and all.  It's going to get cold this weekend.   hum bug


Good morning Ness! 








ness said:


> 51F and cloudy.  Enjoy your lunch Graywolf.  Hugs back at ya and puff puff pass left.  More coffee


Thanks!








SubmarineGirl said:


> That says it all.. good morning GW
> View attachment 317051


Good morning SG!











SubmarineGirl said:


> I miss a wood stove. So much cheaper and warmer than electric. We have a gas fireplace which I only run if we have guests. It looks pretty but it really isn’t great for heat. I’m thinking about removing those gas logs and turning it back into a regular fireplace. I turn the pilot light off most of the time as our gas bill is so high and I keep thinking that little flame is like burning cash.
> glad you got your water fixed


A fireplace with a metal liner that allows you to circulate air around it, and a glass door with the combustion air coming from outside would heat more of your house and draw less heated air out of the room through the chimney.


----------



## bigsur51 (Monday at 8:33 AM)

Good morning 

55 today and 60 tomorrow!

those are really good numbers for eastern Colorado high plains 4500’elevation for january!

more remodeling at the bunkhouse

will try and get about 6 parcels of seeds sent out today….just a heads up


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 8:42 AM)




----------



## bigsur51 (Monday at 8:43 AM)

RosterMan said:


>




that is a 3 hour video

is there a shorter version that still makes me happy when i wake up?

i wont mention my morning happy dance


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 10:06 AM)




----------



## pute (Monday at 10:29 AM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning Ness! View attachment 317054
> View attachment 317054
> 
> 
> ...


I love my gas fireplace.  Most of the time I shut down the furnace and just use the fireplace.  Back of the house does get chilly though.


----------



## Hippie420 (Monday at 11:10 AM)

31 here and supposed to get up to 39. Sun peeked its head out for 10 minutes or so. Scared the hell outta me. Thought we'd got nuked! Ain't seen it for so long I forgot what it looked like.


----------



## Hippie420 (Monday at 1:14 PM)

My Old Hen is one in a million. She's been a rock during all this crap. She's talking to the med folks on the phone as I type. I asked her to. She knows what's going on. I don't. She dispenses the meds to me like an RN and keeps track of everything. She does the blood pressure thingie and the oxygen thingie a few times a day.
Don't know what I'd do without her, and I don't want to find out!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 1:16 PM)

So glad to her you’ve got a keeper and a nurse too that’s a plus


----------



## Hippie420 (Monday at 1:37 PM)

She's just a retired shop rat, but she's the best nurse I've ever had.

Mom was pretty good at fixing me up when I was a kid, but she's gone now. I did have the opportunity to repay her kind care when she got older. Been three years and three months, and I still miss her.


----------



## Unca Walt (Monday at 2:27 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> 31 here and supposed to get up to 39. Sun peeked its head out for 10 minutes or so. Scared the hell outta me. Thought we'd got nuked! Ain't seen it for so long I forgot what it looked like.


Well... It's 77F right now.  I am glad winter is over.


----------



## Hippie420 (Monday at 2:29 PM)

I can always count on you to throw a little salt in the wound.


----------



## ness (Monday at 6:27 PM)

This weekend it's going down in low 30.  I'm ready for it.  I know that last chill was the coolest winter weather I've ever had.


----------



## RosterMan (Monday at 6:28 PM)

ness said:


> This weekend it's going down in low 30.  I'm ready for it.  I know that last chill was the coolest winter weather I've ever had.


Glad you have water back


----------



## pute (Monday at 6:32 PM)

Unca Walt said:


> Well... It's 77F right now.  I am glad winter is over.


Farg you Walt.


----------



## ness (Monday at 7:03 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Glad you have water back


Me to, don't want to go through that again.


----------



## ness (Monday at 7:08 PM)

away here Gelato.


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Monday at 7:10 PM)

Anyone else about tired of 2023 already? LOL. It can only get better "they" say, lol.


----------



## ness (Monday at 8:29 PM)

Good night


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 8:32 PM)

ness said:


> Good night


Good night ness


----------



## pute (Monday at 8:52 PM)

I'm just getting started.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 9:03 PM)

pute said:


> I'm just getting started.


Fire it up Pute, I’m still awake and smokin


----------



## pute (Monday at 9:04 PM)

Smoking Gold Digger.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 9:09 PM)

I have no idea what I’m smoking  it’s working tho…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 9:26 PM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good morning Ness! View attachment 317054
> View attachment 317054
> 
> 
> ...


There you go then that’s what I need. I like those wood stoves that free stand on the hearth so you can cook a pot of beans on the top. I miss my old wood stove. I was always warm. Here in Virginia, I can’t put enough clothes on to keep warm


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Monday at 9:49 PM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> There you go then that’s what I need. I like those wood stoves that free stand on the hearth so you can cook a pot of beans on the top. I miss my old wood stove. I was always warm. Here in Virginia, I can’t put enough clothes on to keep warm





			https://www.amazon.com/US-Stove-US1269E-Wood-Black/dp/B0864VTJ3K/ref=asc_df_B0864VTJ3K?tag=bngsmtphsnus-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=80470624769047&hvnetw=s&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584070153745413&psc=1


----------



## Hippie420 (Monday at 9:55 PM)

Wish I lived next door to Subbie. I have one of those sitting out in one of the barns doing nothing.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Monday at 10:07 PM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> https://www.amazon.com/US-Stove-US1269E-Wood-Black/dp/B0864VTJ3K/ref=asc_df_B0864VTJ3K?tag=bngsmtphsnus-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=80470624769047&hvnetw=s&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584070153745413&psc=1


nice, for now I have a faux electric fireplace in our bedroom which actually is warmer than the gas FP in the music room. It keeps our hot water baseboard gas heat from coming on at night as we can regulate the room we are in


----------



## pute (Monday at 10:54 PM)

Looks like most have called it a night....me to.


----------



## Unca Walt (Tuesday at 4:54 AM)

Awright, lobster shift here.  Got up just before 3AM.  <--Prepare your minds, chillun -- this shit happens when you are 82. 

Don't get me wrong -- I went to bed at 8PM. <-- Prepare your minds, chillun -- etc, etc.

Anyway, wuz out trying to find Andromeda, but between clouds and the moon I couldn't locate a thing.

That left me with one thing:  So I James Bondly stoked up one of those glassy-tubey four-inch thingies with Boo's Finest and decided to discipline myself to get a true baseline for how many actual, inhales-exhales you can get from a pea-sized bud -- each one counted by smoke going by the desk lamp from a _complete_ exhale.

Using, of course, The Sneakydicker Technique.

This may be as hard to swallow as a Vaseline sandwich, but it came to 61 visible smoke complete exhales over the period of one hour. <-- I claim a world record.

But, lo!  Cast thine eyes (eewww) upon the secondary, _unexpected_ result:  Hadda put the fargin glassy-tubey thing down _even though it was not used up_.  Why?  'Cause here is Unca Waltie looking down at Lady Liberty's tits.

What little hair I have on my head has been calamistrated.  My tongue is asleep. I haven't been this high since... well, ever.

My name will go down as the savior of humanity when this Procedure is adopted worldwide.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Tuesday at 5:59 AM)




----------



## giggy (Tuesday at 6:13 AM)

Morning gw and the rest,a new day beginning.


----------



## WeedHopper (Tuesday at 6:25 AM)

Morning ya mean Old fkers. Walt is so old his SS number is 0000-0001.


----------



## Unca Walt (Tuesday at 6:36 AM)

I ain't that old... Lemme tellya about Tom A. Newton.  AKA: Tough-Ass Newton: 
He was my Top Sergeant, and _he was on his second enlistment when I was born_ (1940). <-- TINS

His serial number had seven digits. 

He was terrifying.  He had tusks.  A vignette from the Olden Days:

An Army Ranger, a Recon Marine, a Navy SEAL, and Tough-Ass Newton were sitting around a camp fire. The Army Ranger, bragging about his exploits says "You guys aren't so tough, I once parachuted down, marched fifty miles, and killed everyone in sight."

The Recon Marine is unimpressed, and says, "That's nothing, I once made a beach landing, marched 60 miles, and killed everyone in sight."

The SEAL is unimpressed, he says "That's nothing, I once swam 10 miles to shore, marched 70 miles, and killed everyone in sight with my bare hands."

They all look over at Tough-Ass Newton, and he's dead silent, just stirring the coals of the fire with his d.ick.


----------



## Unca Walt (Tuesday at 6:47 AM)

TAN was sitting with three other guys at a folding table playing pinochle.  A squid comes running up, shouting:  "There's a company of NVA attacking the docks!"

They all look at each other, and Tough-Ass Newton sighs and says, "Screw it.  I'll go -- I'm dummy this hand anyway."


----------



## bigsur51 (Tuesday at 6:51 AM)

good morning 

coffee is hot 

toast and jelly 20 times a day


----------



## joeb631a (Tuesday at 7:36 AM)

Unca Walt said:


> Awright, lobster shift here.  Got up just before 3AM.  <--Prepare your minds, chillun -- this shit happens when you are 82.
> 
> Don't get me wrong -- I went to bed at 8PM. <-- Prepare your minds, chillun -- etc, etc.
> 
> ...


WOW, that's deep type thinking.
 That's only done when you're deep in the universe. 
I smoked Black Mamba last year, I got so deep into the universe, I could not describe it. I only had words from a electrician, and we needed a poet instead..... (either that I just smoked   some of Boo's bounty the first thing in the am and you can get that far too without going that far ...)


----------



## WeedHopper (Tuesday at 7:42 AM)

Walt is stoned.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Tuesday at 8:09 AM)

Good morning Walt. 61 exhales wow! you gonna be ready for your nap soon 
have. Good day and thanks for the morning chuckle


----------



## joeb631a (Tuesday at 8:40 AM)




----------



## pute (Tuesday at 8:49 AM)

Morning everyone.  Walt, hope you have come back to earth.....must be some really good  s-hit.


----------



## joeb631a (Tuesday at 8:49 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Walt. 61 exhales wow! you gonna be ready for your nap soon
> have. Good day and thanks for the morning chuckle
> View attachment 317107


Just counting to 61 is a feat worth recognizing in it self...


----------



## bigsur51 (Tuesday at 9:03 AM)

speaking of 61 , and no that is not my age , it will be 61 here today

tomorrow?

snow

come on down!


----------



## pute (Tuesday at 9:24 AM)

Add 10 years to 61 and we will all know how old you are.


----------



## pute (Tuesday at 9:25 AM)

Oops


----------



## joeb631a (Tuesday at 9:27 AM)

pute said:


> FJB


with something like a small cactus type cultivar..


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 9:29 AM)




----------



## bigsur51 (Tuesday at 9:37 AM)

pute said:


> Add 10 years to 61 and we will all know how old you are.




nope

and my birthday is a secret

have you ever seen a Happy Birthday Thread for me in all these years we have been hanging out?

no

thats cause im a joker , a smoker , a midnight toker
Playing my music in the suuuuunnnn…

i love peaches too!


----------



## Hippie420 (Tuesday at 12:28 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> Morning ya mean Old fkers. Walt is so old his SS number is 0000-0001.


Nope, it's 003. There's Noah, Mrs. Noah, and Walt.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Tuesday at 12:32 PM)

giggy said:


> Morning gw and the rest,a new day beginning.


Good morning Giggy!


----------



## boo (Tuesday at 12:32 PM)

after 14 months the gubberment has approved another suppressor for me to play with...this one is for the big dogs...gonna head out this week and find some sub sonic ammo...may the games begin...


----------



## pute (Tuesday at 12:43 PM)

bigsur51 said:


> nope
> 
> and my birthday is a secret
> 
> ...


I know the year you were born. Bid Sur 51.....hmmm....


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 1:20 PM)

pute said:


> I know the year you were born. Bid Sur 51.....hmmm....


Ican tell ya where he was born how much he weighed and his 1st meal was


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 1:25 PM)

Walts method as hit with dolphins too


----------



## bigsur51 (Tuesday at 1:43 PM)

pute said:


> I know the year you were born. Bid Sur 51.....hmmm....





and that could be to Honor my little brother who died on the 4th of July…..he could have been born that year , no?

fuvckin drunk driver


----------



## bigsur51 (Tuesday at 1:45 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope, it's 003. There's Noah, Mrs. Noah, and Walt.




that took som ciphering and higher math to get to that conclusion!

it never crossed my mind


----------



## joeb631a (Tuesday at 2:55 PM)

bigsur51 said:


> nope
> 
> and my birthday is a secret
> 
> ...


Wow very tricky and that there them words is a start of a song


----------



## joeb631a (Tuesday at 3:00 PM)

bigsur51 said:


> and that could be to Honor my little brother who died on the 4th of July…..he could have been born that year , no?
> 
> fuvckin drunk driver


Wow Big ever hear this? This will move you , a Brother  gone song ...
**


----------



## Unca Walt (Tuesday at 3:03 PM)

boo said:


> after 14 months the gubberment has approved another suppressor for me to play with...this one is for the big dogs...gonna head out this week and find some sub sonic ammo...may the games begin...


EVER Kewl!!


----------



## Unca Walt (Tuesday at 3:21 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Walts method as hit with dolphins too
> View attachment 317120


I gotta add to this above.  Puffer fish are fun to mess with, and it doesn't hurt them.  Many times on SCUBA, I have chased down and caught puffers.  They are rock hard when they puff up, since the fill up with water.

This makes them have too much mass to really do anything like swimming.  So you can pass it back and forth to other divers like a slow basketball 60 feet underwater.

We useta have one named "Funny Face" in one of our salt water aquariums.  He was hand tame.  If you put your hand in the tank he would come over and lay in it so you could pet him with your other hand.  He had a wonderful smile, and looked at you like a puppy:






We fed him his very best favorite:  Fiddler crabs.  We had an unlimited supply. He would eat 30 or so at a time, and eventually he would no longer be able to swim... But his eyes would swivel as he laid on his bloated belly, watching a fiddler crab go walking by him.

The downside:  When Funny Face took a dump, he fouled a 50-gallon tank!  I had to use a special filter to recycle the water.  It had parts of claws and legs from the sacrificial crabs, as well as simple crud.  But he was worth it.

He thrived so well, he got to where the even bigger 75 gallon tank was too small.  We took him down to the canal where we always got our fiddler crabs to turn him loose.  My son, Scooter was 14 at the time, and was extremely fond of our pet puffer.  So he was delegated to turn it loose.

This led to a Family scene well remembered by Puck, Scott, Herself, and me:  Scotty picked up Funny Face and walked out shin-deep in the canal and turn him loose.

Funny Face swam three feet, did a U-turn, swam back and plunked down between Scotty's bare feet.  Scotty moved.  Funny Face moved between again.  A couple more moves, and Scotty found the grit to leave the water.  Funny Face came into about 6 inches of water at the canal's edge, and laid there looking at all four of us.

Scotty cried.  (I got a little chokey, too.)


----------



## joeb631a (Tuesday at 3:41 PM)

Unca Walt said:


> I gotta add to this above.  Puffer fish are fun to mess with, and it doesn't hurt them.  Many times on SCUBA, I have chased down and caught puffers.  They are rock hard when they puff up, since the fill up with water.
> 
> This makes them have too much mass to really do anything like swimming.  So you can pass it back and forth to other divers like a slow basketball 60 feet underwater.
> 
> ...


Wow .Almost like what happened to the same fish in "Finding Nemo.."


----------



## Hippie420 (Tuesday at 4:52 PM)

bigsur51 said:


> and that could be to Honor my little brother who died on the 4th of July…..he could have been born that year , no?
> 
> fuvckin drunk driver


You've lost a sister and a brother to a drunk driver? That sucks big time.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Tuesday at 6:03 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Was that subbie?


No, a different pretty young lady.


Hippie420 said:


> According to my deceased brother Redskin, you gotta make sure you wash your moustache well before kissing  your lady's nether regions, too.


Wash your mouth too.


boo said:


> after 14 months the gubberment has approved another suppressor for me to play with...this one is for the big dogs...gonna head out this week and find some sub sonic ammo...may the games begin...


What caliber?


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 6:17 PM)




----------



## boo (Tuesday at 6:47 PM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> What caliber?


a new design that works with ammo from 9mm up to .45 cal...it's called banish 45...just pick the correct adapter for the thread count and pitch and it'll work on AK's, AR's, and just about any other piece I have...


----------



## Bubba (Tuesday at 6:58 PM)

pute said:


> @Bubba.....where the farg are you? Haven't been on since last Monday.  Miss ya.


Ive been jacking around with getting a hot water heater installed. Couldn't leave work early enough to meet repair guy, so had to reschedule. Finally got it installed today.

Boy the price of hot water heaters is up! I did have him redo a bunch of copper pipe that had a slight leak while he was at it. I also had him unhook and bypass the pipes to an old rainsoft unit that has been dead for years and haul both rather large and unmerciful heavy parts off as well. All said and done,  about twenty six hundred, along with the other stuff.  The one it replaced was about 800.00 installed! I didn't have all the other stuff, but heater alone was bad enough. Guess I shouldn't be surprised.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 7:00 PM)




----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 7:00 PM)

Bubba said:


> Ive been jacking around with getting a hot water heater installed. Couldn't leave work early enough to meet repair guy, so had to reschedule. Finally got it installed today.
> 
> Boy the price of hot water heaters is up! I did have him redo a bunch of copper pipe that had a slight leak while he was at it. I also had him unhook and bypass the pipes to an old rainsoft unit that has been dead for years and haul both rather large and unmerciful heavy parts off as well. All said and done,  about twenty six hundred, along with the other stuff.  The one it replaced was about 800.00 installed! I didn't have all the other stuff, but heater alone was bad enough. Guess I shouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Bubba


BUBBA


----------



## RosterMan (Tuesday at 7:01 PM)




----------



## Bubba (Tuesday at 7:11 PM)

I also got my Turkish Benelli M4 clone ready to go,  figured out how to disassemble it and remove trigger group to allow removal of standard stock and handgrip, (like an AR) and install of Panzer collapsible stock. Extended mag tube, speed rail on shell release, and oversized bolt handle from Dave's metal works

Bubba


----------



## joeb631a (Tuesday at 7:13 PM)

Bubba said:


> Ive been jacking around with getting a hot water heater installed. Couldn't leave work early enough to meet repair guy, so had to reschedule. Finally got it installed today.
> 
> Boy the price of hot water heaters is up! I did have him redo a bunch of copper pipe that had a slight leak while he was at it. I also had him unhook and bypass the pipes to an old rainsoft unit that has been dead for years and haul both rather large and unmerciful heavy parts off as well. All said and done,  about twenty six hundred, along with the other stuff.  The one it replaced was about 800.00 installed! I didn't have all the other stuff, but heater alone was bad enough. Guess I shouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Bubba


what kind of h20 htr I assume oil


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Tuesday at 7:28 PM)

boo said:


> a new design that works with ammo from 9mm up to .45 cal...it's called banish 45...just pick the correct adapter for the thread count and pitch and it'll work on AK's, AR's, and just about any other piece I have...


I like the 45 caliber for subsonic rounds.  The most mass moving at the slower speed.


----------



## bigsur51 (Tuesday at 8:36 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> You've lost a sister and a brother to a drunk driver? That sucks big time.




both horrible horrible vehicular homicides


----------



## Hippie420 (Tuesday at 9:52 PM)

That's the charge my neighbor's daughter pulled when she got high, ran a stop sign, and T boned a couple and killed them both. The way she talks, she still smokes dope. I ain't givin' her any.


----------



## pute (Tuesday at 11:19 PM)

Good night.


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Tuesday at 11:33 PM)

Goodnight yall.


----------



## Hippie420 (Tuesday at 11:39 PM)

Ain't far behind ya.


----------



## Unca Walt (Yesterday at 5:52 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning Walt. 61 exhales wow! you gonna be ready for your nap soon
> have. Good day and thanks for the morning chuckle
> View attachment 317107


Esteemed Sumbarine Lady,

I have constipated on this matter, and have come to a scientifical contusion. I hereby make my posit:

You guys -- alla youse -- when you are sittin' onna porch and take a nice hit... when you blow it out it is gone forever and ever Amen, right?  Right.

So a coupla minnits later, you do it again.  <-- The sum, at this point is you have totally wasted 120 hits of the same impact as your measle-dink pair of puffs.

So here was yer Engine-ear Unca last night sittin' on the back porch watching Fancy Pants blow up his feathers for the first time this year.  Where was I?  <read, read> Oh.  

Unca takes one hit. Exhales out into the world gone... into the bag _expressly fargin made for this sort of thing_, and goes back to lookin' at the peacocks.  So far, we are all even.

But soft! By what means do we see everywhere/everyone?  Dunno, but we do!  They are all lighting up and taking a SECOND (*gasp*) hit!  

Call me Ishmael. "_All... All save one._.." Their sits Unca Walt, simultaneously taking a nice hit... but egad!! His glassy-tuby thing has been laid aside, cooled down and still full of unburned weed.

But how can this be?  He can do this sixty times on that ONE captured (pre-used at that) exhale?  For he IS the Kwisatch Haderach!

A least this time I remain leggiadrous whilst admiring Andromeda's bouncers.


----------



## Unca Walt (Yesterday at 6:08 AM)

boo said:


> a new design that works with ammo from 9mm up to .45 cal...it's called banish 45...just pick the correct adapter for the thread count and pitch and it'll work on AK's, AR's, and just about any other piece I have...


WOW.  I did some checking about them there "hoops".  You gotta supply the feds with everything up to and including a sperm sample!


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 6:20 AM)

Gooode Weedsday morning brothers and sisters


----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 6:21 AM)

Unca Walt said:


> Esteemed Sumbarine Lady,
> 
> I have constipated on this matter, and have come to a scientifical contusion. I hereby make my posit:
> 
> ...


not sure if I need to stop smoking weed to understand it or increase my thc intake to see if I understood it better .I opted for the latter and I completely agree with you ....


----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 6:46 AM)

Good Morning 
I have watched this fifty times and I believe it will really help with my tennis game .
Now all I need is a tennis racket.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Yesterday at 7:29 AM)

Unca Walt said:


> Esteemed Sumbarine Lady,
> 
> I have constipated on this matter, and have come to a scientifical contusion. I hereby make my posit:
> 
> ...





Unca Walt said:


> Esteemed Sumbarine Lady,
> 
> I have constipated on this matter, and have come to a scientifical contusion. I hereby make my posit:
> 
> ...




Kwisatch Haderach explains the capability of many higher psychic and physical feats which would cause you to get up middle of the night to record specifically 61 hits from a bag in writing even if only on this forum for all us wasting exhales to read first thing in the morning before even our first toke. Actually got me thinking of how many exhales in a half a Marley. Losing count after only the third exhale I figured I’m not the stoner for this task. I still don’t know how many licks it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop. Thanks for getting my brain cells in action so early in the morning. I think just reading your text this morning was a mental workout wondering how did you keep up with the count knowing you most definitely had a scientific way. Could you share this with us?

have a great day Walt


----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 7:51 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Kwisatch Haderach explains the capability of many higher psychic and physical feats which would cause you to get up middle of the night to record specifically 61 hits from a bag in writing even if only on this forum for all us wasting exhales to read first thing in the morning before even our first toke. Actually got me thinking of how many exhales in a half a Marley. Losing count after only the third exhale I figured I’m not the stoner for this task. I still don’t know how many licks it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop. Thanks for getting my brain cells in action so early in the morning. I think just reading your text this morning was a mental workout wondering how did you keep up with the count knowing you most definitely had a scientific way. Could you share this with us?
> 
> have a great day Walt View attachment 317171
> View attachment 317172


I never thought smoking weed should be so complicated ....!
Good Luck tomorrow Subie I hope all goes well for you ! We needs you !


----------



## ness (Yesterday at 7:55 AM)

Morning Old Farts working on my first hit of the morning. 

Yesterday went for a follow up my Esophagogastroduodenoscopy Biopsy, Antral Biopsies and Esophageal Biopsies came back negative.  Still on medication and in about 4 weeks I have to get another throat scope.  

42 Sunny.  Maybe I'll get outside later when it warms up some.


----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 7:58 AM)

ness said:


> Morning Old Farts working on my first hit of the morning.
> 
> Yesterday went for a follow up my Esophagogastroduodenoscopy Biopsy, Antral Biopsies and Esophageal Biopsies came back negative.  Still on medication and in about 4 weeks I have to get another throat scope.
> 
> 42 Sunny.  Maybe I'll get outside later when it warms up some.


Morning Ness  ! Great news !
I am so close in sending you stickers !
I found my first stash and will find the second one today because they were recent !
Soon a surprise for your eyes !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Yesterday at 7:59 AM)

joeb631a said:


> I never thought smoking weed should be so complicated ....!
> Good Luck tomorrow Subie I hope all goes well for you ! We needs you !


Thanx Joe it’s actually Friday but thanks for remembering. I’m looking forward to being on the other side of it.


----------



## ness (Yesterday at 8:01 AM)

Subie what are you going in for tomorrow?  I forgot.  My memory isn't like it used to be.


----------



## boo (Yesterday at 8:11 AM)

Good morning folks…


----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 8:11 AM)

boo said:


> Good morning folks…


Howdy ! everyone feeling ok?


----------



## ness (Yesterday at 8:12 AM)

joeb631a said:


> Morning Ness  ! Great news !
> I am so close in sending you stickers !
> I found my first stash and will find the second one today because they were recent !
> Soon a surprise for your eyes !



I'm looking forward to taking care of your stickers.    I can't fine my sticker they are in a little silver coin bag.  I put things where I think is a safe place to put them and then I forget.  I did that will my Birth Certificate, and SS Card.  I have the paperwork to get my SS Card.  The Birth Certificate cost some money, I just got put it in my budget one month.


----------



## ness (Yesterday at 8:14 AM)

Yup feeling pretty good today joeb.  How about you?


----------



## bigsur51 (Yesterday at 8:15 AM)

Good morning 

from 61 yesterday to snow today


----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 8:15 AM)

ness said:


> I'm looking forward to taking care of your stickers.    I can't fine my sticker they are in a little silver coin bag.  I put things where I think is a safe place to put them and then I forget.  I did that will my Birth Certificate, and SS Card.  I have the paperwork to get my SS Card.  The Birth Certificate cost some money, I just got put it in my budget one month.


My Dear ,whence they come you will be taking care of YOUR stickers ! and plant stakes that mephisto sends !


----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 8:16 AM)

ness said:


> Yup feeling pretty good today joeb.  How about you?


cant complain and happy as a man should be .


----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 8:18 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> Good morning
> 
> from 61 yesterday to snow today


BIG  !  Wear your hat and warm under garments as opposed to those dainties you wear ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Yesterday at 8:20 AM)

joeb631a said:


> BIG  !  Wear your hat and warm under garments as opposed to those dainties you wear ....




we have learned throughout the years to not put away our long handles until July 4th


----------



## ness (Yesterday at 8:53 AM)

Smoking on Gelato and got lost in thought.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Yesterday at 8:55 AM)

ness said:


> Subie what are you going in for tomorrow?  I forgot.  My memory isn't like it used to be.


Friday Ness they will be working on my kidney drain line overnight in the hospital and should go home Saturday by noon-ish


----------



## pute (Yesterday at 9:07 AM)

Morning OFC.  Storm Big mentioned has arrived.  Not snowing yet but coming soon.


----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 9:13 AM)

joeb631a said:


> Morning Ness  ! Great news !
> I am so close in sending you stickers !
> I found my first stash and will find the second one today because they were recent !
> Soon a surprise for your eyes !


Just do not send that naked one of you on the ladder painting
It was a wee bit to much


----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 9:15 AM)

RosterMan said:


> Just do not send that naked one of you on the ladder painting
> It was a wee bit to much


you have to work up to seeing that ...


----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 9:15 AM)

Good morning to all
Any day above ground is a good day


----------



## giggy (Yesterday at 9:38 AM)

Morning everybody


----------



## pute (Yesterday at 10:05 AM)

Snowing hard...there goes my walk.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Yesterday at 10:09 AM)

pute said:


> Snowing hard...there goes my walk.


I thought that’s what those cool snow boots and warm gear was for.


----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 10:20 AM)

pute said:


> Snowing hard...there goes my walk.


The shoveling will be plenty of exercise to compensate for the walk


----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 10:21 AM)

RosterMan said:


> The shoveling will be plenty of exercise to compensate for the walk


wear  your red hat ! notify your Mrs !


----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 10:25 AM)

joeb631a said:


> wear  your red hat ! notify your Mrs !


I have mine watch in case I go down, she has the phone in hand to call help


----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 10:26 AM)

Then again if I was as old I would have an ambulance on stand by at the home


----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 10:28 AM)

We have no young people willing to shovel walkways around here anymore
They all want 25 an hr and work like snails if you do find anyone willing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Yesterday at 10:53 AM)

pute said:


> Morning OFC.  Storm Big mentioned has arrived.  Not snowing yet but coming soon.




supposed to hit us about 2 this afternoon

breakfast at the senior center was very good , biscuit’s and gravy , scrambled eggs , strawberries and peaches and hot coffee

this afternoon we will have ham and beans and cornbread cooked by my favorite Lutheran 

a quick run over to the lumber yard for some 2x6’s to finish up the floor in the new bathroom at the bunkhouse

that will keep me busy till this evening

off to the Salt Mines!


----------



## pute (Yesterday at 11:27 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I thought that’s what those cool snow boots and warm gear was for.


Doesn't bother me but Mrs Pute doesn't like it.  We walk together.



RosterMan said:


> The shoveling will be plenty of exercise to compensate for the walk


My back is screaming at me today from shoveling from the last two storms...still digging out.



RosterMan said:


> We have no young people willing to shovel walkways around here anymore
> They all want 25 an hr and work like snails if you do find anyone willing.


The younger generation doesn't have a work ethic like we did.  All they want is reparations.

@Big...stay warm.  It's coming.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 11:48 AM)

ness said:


> Morning Old Farts working on my first hit of the morning.
> 
> Yesterday went for a follow up my Esophagogastroduodenoscopy Biopsy, Antral Biopsies and Esophageal Biopsies came back negative.  Still on medication and in about 4 weeks I have to get another throat scope.
> 
> 42 Sunny.  Maybe I'll get outside later when it warms up some.


Good that the biopsies all came back negative!


----------



## Hippie420 (Yesterday at 12:25 PM)

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Yesterday at 12:53 PM)

Fking stoner.


----------



## Hippie420 (Yesterday at 1:17 PM)

Sorry. I had a Shining moment.....


----------



## ness (Yesterday at 1:38 PM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Friday Ness they will be working on my kidney drain line overnight in the hospital and should go home Saturday by noon-ish



You got this SubG, you'll be in and out in no time.  Hope you're not in to much pain after it over.


----------



## Unca Walt (Yesterday at 2:04 PM)

pute said:


> Doesn't bother me but Mrs Pute doesn't like it.  We walk together.
> 
> 
> My back is screaming at me today from shoveling from the last two storms...still digging out.
> ...


You gotta get a snow blowie. They were invented considerably later than shovels.







YARDMAX YB6270 24 in. 212cc Two-Stage Self-propelled Gas Snow Blower with Push-Button Electric Start​Visit the YARDMAX Store
_4.2 out of 5 stars_  81 ratings


----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 2:05 PM)

Unca Walt said:


> You gotta get a snow blowie.
> View attachment 317196
> 
> 
> ...


Mine Bigger  LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Yesterday at 2:13 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> Sorry. I had a Shining moment.....


At least you don't slip into flosculous geason with obnubulated words when cranial. flying.


----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 2:30 PM)




----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 2:30 PM)




----------



## Hippie420 (Yesterday at 3:08 PM)

They always said, "First On Race Day."

I always said, "Found On the Road, Dead."

Only Ford I've ever owned is my current one, a Japanese  Mexican Turkish van. Jap (Mazda, I think) motor and tranny, made in mexico, shipped to Turkey, and installed and shipped back.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 3:18 PM)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 317199


It's heartwarming to continue to see the Chevy vis a vis Ford jokes, as it reminds me the sage observation that the poorer the product, the harder the sell.


----------



## Unca Walt (Yesterday at 3:22 PM)

Not having any skin inna game atall... I am aware of a deciphering the acronym "Chevy" that most ricky-tick cannot be posted here.  Oh dear... I just now remembered the Ford one -- equally icky.


----------



## Unca Walt (Yesterday at 3:26 PM)

For the doggie lovers.  You will like this:


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 3:40 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> They always said, "First On Race Day."
> 
> I always said, "Found On the Road, Dead."
> 
> Only Ford I've ever owned is my current one, a Japanese  Mexican Turkish van. Jap (Mazda, I think) motor and tranny, made in mexico, shipped to Turkey, and installed and shipped back.


I've had six Fords and two Ford powered sports cars.  Except for my first 53 Victoria with the 239 flathead V8 automatic, all were strong, completive, and reliable.  One of the reasons they found favor as powertrains in the Sunbeam Tiger, Shelby Cobra, Vuhl, Pantera, Griffith, DeTomaso, et al.

General Motors used to build a better body and do better coachwork, but I haven't shopped of late and my only Ford is an all-electric Focus.   

GM was also smart to introduce their bow-tie series where many of the engine parts were interchangeable, making hot rodding easier.


----------



## WeedHopper (Yesterday at 3:47 PM)

My Chevy Avalanche has over 330,000 and still running strong.


----------



## ness (Yesterday at 4:02 PM)

Don't know car very well.  But just love to own a TBird.  Who make it, Please.


----------



## Hippie420 (Yesterday at 4:05 PM)

Back in the early 70s, ford automatic trannies were puking often. They also had coil springs that broke. Chevy trannies were rock solid, and they used the old reliable leaf springs. My first truck was a '73 half ton that, according to the scrapyard scales, was loaded with a full 2 tons. Had to drive slow 'cause when I hit a bump I lost steering. 

T birds are Fords, Ness.


----------



## ness (Yesterday at 4:17 PM)

Thank you Hippie.  The one I drove in was black outside and black leather inside.  The seats were so comfortable I'll never forget.  I love TBird better than the Mustang 65 I had.  I don't drive I have drove in 10 years.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 4:18 PM)

WeedHopper said:


> My Chevy Avalanche has over 330,000 and still running strong.


The most miles I ever put on a truck was my Dodge B-300 at about 280K when I wrecked it.


ness said:


> Don't know car very well.  But just love to own a TBird.  Who make it, Please.


Ford.  I had a 1960, 1967, and a 1984 T-Bird, all of which were nice cars.  

The 60 was fully restored stock, and the other two had fully restored bodies and interiors, but I upgraded the engines and running gear to fuel injected 460's, C-6, with new suspension and four wheel disc brakes.

I also upgraded the interiors to button and tuffed and upgraded the sounds.


----------



## ness (Yesterday at 4:24 PM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> were nice cars.


Sound good Graywolf.  What do you mean were nice cars you don't have them anymore?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 4:26 PM)

ness said:


> Thank you Hippie.  The one I drove in was black outside and black leather inside.  The seats were so comfortable I'll never forget.  I love TBird better than the Mustang 65 I had.  I don't drive I have drove in 10 years.


I restored a 61 Jag Mk-IX Opera Saloon once, which had lots of burly bright wood inside, fold down picnic tables in back, and was originally leather, but I had it redone in a soft button and tufted Naugahyde.  One night I offered a pretentious young man a ride home with us as we left a party, and when he slid in in the dark he took a deep breath and said, "Um um, smell that leather."


----------



## ness (Yesterday at 4:31 PM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I had



I'm buzzing sorry.  Kind of miss read the sentence Graywolf.  puff puff pass left.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 4:32 PM)

ness said:


> Sound good Graywolf.  What do you mean were nice cars you don't have them anymore?


I used to restore collector cars and build hotrods, so sold the 1960, donated the 1967 to the Humane Society's auction to build their new facility, and sold the 1984.

Grayfox influenced my selling off most of my collector cars, so that our home didn't look like a dealership and I invested the money wisely in new toys like guns, planes, and boats.

We currently have a 1995 Jeep GCL, and a 2013 Ford Focus, all electric.


----------



## ness (Yesterday at 4:50 PM)

What you think of the electric car GW?


----------



## ness (Yesterday at 4:56 PM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I restored a 61 Jag Mk-IX Opera Saloon once, which had lots of burly bright wood inside, fold down picnic tables in back, and was originally leather, but I had it redone in a soft button and tufted Naugahyde.  One night I offered a pretentious young man a ride home with us as we left a party, and when he slid in in the dark he took a deep breath and said, "Um um, smell that leather."



I change the oil in a Falcon before.  Enjoy TJ and the guys working on cars while the party goes on.  Drinking days are over for me though.  Drink I like these days is milk 2%.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 4:58 PM)

ness said:


> What you think of the electric car GW?


We are delighted with it as a short-range grocery getter and rely on the Jeep for long trips, hauling, or snow and ice.  All but about 800 miles a year go on the electric car and so far, I have only had to rotate the tires twice and replace them once.

Not as comfortable as the Jeep pillow tufted leather seats either, but fortunately they are all short drives.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 5:06 PM)

ness said:


> I change the oil in a Falcon before.  Enjoy TJ and the guys working on cars while the party goes on.  Drinking days are over for me though.  Drink I like these days is milk 2%.


My serious drinking days are long past too.  I usually don't drink and haven't had more than two drinks at a time since 1999.  Michelob, Heineken, and Modella Negro were my drinks of choice while twisting wrenches in the day.

Now it's iced tea with lemon and my wrenching is mostly home and rental maintenance, with a few toy creations.


----------



## Hippie420 (Yesterday at 5:15 PM)

My newest personal vehicle is the 2010 Ford Transit Connect which is my go to van 'cause it's stingy with gas. If it's snowing or plowing needing done, I drive the '07 Jeep JKU. If it's nice out and I want to play, I drive the '99 Jeep TJ (top down, of course), and if I ever get it restored, I'll pimp around town in the '80 Rolls Royce Silver Wraith II. 
The Pullet drives a '15 Chevy Equinox, and the Old Hen drives her '22 Chevy Trailblazer.  Everything is insured but the Rolls.

My big time drinking days ended when I retired. Now it's a max of three 24 ounce Miller Lite drafts, twice a week.


----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 5:26 PM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> I restored a 61 Jag Mk-IX Opera Saloon once, which had lots of burly bright wood inside, fold down picnic tables in back, and was originally leather, but I had it redone in a soft button and tufted Naugahyde.  One night I offered a pretentious young man a ride home with us as we left a party, and when he slid in in the dark he took a deep breath and said, "Um um, smell that leather."


Did you ball and gag him soon afterwards ?
I hope so


----------



## ness (Yesterday at 5:32 PM)

Good night SubG if you don't tune in, I'll talk to you when you get home Saturday if you feel up to it.  
Good night grow on.


----------



## RosterMan (Yesterday at 5:32 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> They always said, "First On Race Day."
> 
> I always said, "Found On the Road, Dead."
> 
> Only Ford I've ever owned is my current one, a Japanese  Mexican Turkish van. Jap (Mazda, I think) motor and tranny, made in mexico, shipped to Turkey, and installed and shipped back.


Fast On Rice Diet ???????


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 5:32 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> My newest personal vehicle is the 2010 Ford Transit Connect which is my go to van 'cause it's stingy with gas. If it's snowing or plowing needing done, I drive the '07 Jeep JKU. If it's nice out and I want to play, I drive the '99 Jeep TJ (top down, of course), and if I ever get it restored, I'll pimp around town in the '80 Rolls Royce Silver Wraith II.
> The Pullet drives a '15 Chevy Equinox, and the Old Hen drives her '22 Chevy Trailblazer.  Everything is insured but the Rolls.
> 
> My big time drinking days ended when I retired. Now it's a max of three 24 ounce Miller Lite drafts, twice a week.


The 61 Jag MK IX was my pimpmobile between marriage two and three.  The six cylinder had been replaced with a 400 inch Buick Nailhead V-8 and it had a Power Glide transmission.  Here is a picture of a 61, but mine was a two tone with this bronze on top and silver on the sides.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Yesterday at 5:36 PM)

ness said:


> Good night SubG if you don't tune in, I'll talk to you when you get home Saturday if you feel up to it.
> Good night grow on.


Good night ness. I should still be online tomorrow. Don’t have to check in till 12:00 Friday. I’ll keep tuned in when I can. Will probably see me a lot while I recover   Sleep well


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 5:37 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Did you ball and gag him soon afterwards ?
> I hope so


No, but we get a laugh between Grayfox and me to this day, with the in-joke, " smell that fine Corinthian leather"................


----------



## Hippie420 (Yesterday at 8:02 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Fast On Rice Diet ???????


Runs lean on rice. Gotta toss in some fish heads.


----------



## bigsur51 (Yesterday at 8:06 PM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> No, but we get a laugh between Grayfox and me to this day, with the in-joke, " smell that fine Corinthian leather"................






who doesnt like fine Corinthian leather!


----------



## Hippie420 (Yesterday at 8:14 PM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> The 61 Jag MK IX was my pimpmobile between marriage two and three.  The six cylinder had been replaced with a 400 inch Buick Nailhead V-8 and it had a Power Glide transmission.  Here is a picture of a 61, but mine was a two tone with this bronze on top and silver on the sides.
> 
> View attachment 317208


Sweet machine! My Wraith has still got the original Merlin engine. The tranny, air conditioner compressor, and probably a few more things are original GM. I love shutting the doors. Sounds like you closed the door on a bank vault.








Burning premium gas only, she won't get driven much.


----------



## boo (Yesterday at 8:27 PM)

someone owns a leaker...I know many of mine are like my old harleys...they sure do like to leave a mark behind...
spent 2 hours in a deprivation float tank today, strange laying on top of the water in total darkness...nifty but I'd not pay to do it...had an MRI afterwards and was digging salt out of my ears just before the imagining began...taking Ivan to UF tomorrow morning, getting up way before the sun does...not my style ever since I retired and got cut up...


----------



## Hippie420 (Yesterday at 8:59 PM)

I knew somebody would think that. I'd just washed her for the pics and she was still drippin'.


----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 9:11 PM)

boo said:


> someone owns a leaker...I know many of mine are like my old harleys...they sure do like to leave a mark behind...
> spent 2 hours in a deprivation float tank today, strange laying on top of the water in total darkness...nifty but I'd not pay to do it...had an MRI afterwards and was digging salt out of my ears just before the imagining began...taking Ivan to UF tomorrow morning, getting up way before the sun does...not my style ever since I retired and got cut up...


what happens when you get older .Good luck tomorrow


----------



## pute (Yesterday at 9:40 PM)

Great response Hippie......laughing


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Yesterday at 10:09 PM)

Hippie420 said:


> Sweet machine! My Wraith has still got the original Merlin engine. The tranny, air conditioner compressor, and probably a few more things are original GM. I love shutting the doors. Sounds like you closed the door on a bank vault.
> 
> View attachment 317231
> View attachment 317230
> ...


Sweet!  


Hippie420 said:


> I knew somebody would think that. I'd just washed her for the pics and she was still drippin'.


Probably left by my Mk IX.


----------



## Hippie420 (Yesterday at 10:44 PM)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Probably left by my Mk IX.


Sounds like either one of my Jeeps. If they ain't leakin', they're out of fluids.


----------



## pute (Yesterday at 11:13 PM)

Good night.


----------

